# Random Doggy chat



## Cookielabrador

(Stole this idea from the cat chat but it looked really fun so... :Bag)

(Not sure if we have one of these threads already but-) Ever wanted to make a new thread on random doggy stuff but felt it didn't belong in a thread? 
I'll start - 
A few days ago on our walk, Cookie managed to roll herself in loaaads of mud, and then decided to run up to everybody we passed in the woods and ask for a cuddle! :Arghh I put her lead on after a while because it was getting too embarrassing  It took ages to wash it all off afterwards too!

This morning I took her to [email protected] and bought her some food that we haven't tried before - it looks quite good and she likes the chicken. Has anyone tried it? It's called Natures Menu Adult - Here's what it looks like- 









Also Bonus photo of a big stick she found this morning


----------



## Boxer123

Cookielabrador said:


> (Stole this idea from the cat chat but it looked really fun so... :Bag)
> 
> (Not sure if we have one of these threads already but-) Ever wanted to make a new thread on random doggy stuff but felt it didn't belong in a thread?
> I'll start -
> A few days ago on our walk, Cookie managed to roll herself in loaaads of mud, and then decided to run up to everybody we passed in the woods and ask for a cuddle! :Arghh I put her lead on after a while because it was getting too embarrassing  It took ages to wash it all off afterwards too!
> 
> This morning I took her to [email protected] and bought her some food that we haven't tried before - it looks quite good and she likes the chicken. Has anyone tried it? It's called Natures Menu Adult - Here's what it looks like-
> View attachment 417849
> 
> 
> Also Bonus photo of a big stick she found this morning
> View attachment 417850


Sox would be interested to hear more about that stick ! We had lots of fun this morning then the boys snoozed as I studied is this comfy ?


----------



## tabelmabel

Wow! Look at the size of that stick!!

My cat is on nature's menu country hunter. Last time i ordered, i made a mistake and got natures menu ordinary.

She was disgusted and issued a threat: either get the country hunter back in stock or she goes country hunting herself.

She has carried out her threat and lives have been lost over my ordering folly.

Country hunter is now back in stock!

Good food. Expensive!


----------



## Cookielabrador

tabelmabel said:


> Wow! Look at the size of that stick!!
> 
> My cat is on nature's menu country hunter. Last time i ordered, i made a mistake and got natures menu ordinary.
> 
> She was disgusted and issued a threat: either get the country hunter back in stock or she goes country hunting herself.
> 
> She has carried out her threat and lives have been lost over my ordering folly.
> 
> Country hunter is now back in stock!
> 
> Good food. Expensive!


Yeah it's expensive! She likes Butchers trays too which are less expensive so usually I mix that in with her food 
I didn't realise you had a cat!  We've been thinking about rescuing a kitten but Cookie is already quite a handful and I doubt she'd be pleased 


Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 417855
> 
> 
> Sox would be interested to hear more about that stick ! We had lots of fun this morning then the boys snoozed as I studied is this comfy ?


Haha Cookie found it in a bush and dragged it along with us for half the walk! 
Sox looks extra comfy!


----------



## tabelmabel

Cookielabrador said:


> I didn't realise you had a cat!


Yes - Beryl. There is a pic and bit about her on this thread

*https://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/yuk-he-ate-the-mouses-head.519855/page-3*

Not on page 3 of the thread - think pages 1 or 2.

I love cats, though i rarely visit cat chat because beryl gives us no bother. Till now. I think she has a health problem starting so she is away to the vet next week. Hopefully something simple to fix as she is eating us out of house and home atm


----------



## Cookielabrador

tabelmabel said:


> Yes - Beryl. There is a pic and bit about her on this thread
> 
> https://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/yuk-he-ate-the-mouses-head.519855/page-3
> 
> Not on page 3 of the thread - think pages 1 or 2.
> 
> I love cats, though i rarely visit cat chat because beryl gives us no bother. Till now. I think she has a health problem starting so she is away to the vet next week. Hopefully something simple to fix as she is eating us out of house and home atm


She's so cute! Fingers and paws crossed for her getting better x


----------



## Magyarmum

That young Grisha boy is in my bad books because he did a wee on my bed just before I was about to climb into it! And he'd been let out on about half an hour before so no excuse! As a result I had to strip the bed and this morning wash my bedspread and the blanket he normally sleeps on. As it's miserable weather they're now drying on the clotheshorse in the living room!

I think he's cross with me because I'd told him that on Tuesday morning, he's off to school to learn some manners.

It's so difficult here to find a trainer that speaks English. Our previous one has moved to Budapest and I'm not sure how this new one will turn out. The problem is that there are still plenty of trainers who use CM's method of training which is a no no for me! I had a long conversation with him, over the phone last night about Grisha barking at strangers when we were in town the other week and horror of horror he suggested an e collar! Put paid to that idea by telling him he'd use one on any dog I owned, over my dead body.! Told him he was talking about a young Mini Schnauzer who's scared because he's had little experience of strange people not a large dog who's hell bent on attacking everyone he meets.

Anyway, if I don't like his method of training I'll tell him to shove it!

Fingers crossed and wish me luck!


----------



## Cookielabrador

Magyarmum said:


> That young Grisha boy is in my bad books because he did a wee on my bed just before I was about to climb into it! And he'd been let out on about half an hour before so no excuse! As a result I had to strip the bed and this morning wash my bedspread and the blanket he normally sleeps on. As it's miserable weather they're now drying on the clotheshorse in the living room!
> 
> I think he's cross with me because I'd told him that on Tuesday morning, he's off to school to learn some manners.
> 
> It's so difficult here to find a trainer that speaks English. Our previous one has moved to Budapest and I'm not sure how this new one will turn out. The problem is that there are still plenty of trainers who use CM's method of training which is a no no for me! I had a long conversation with him, over the phone last night about Grisha barking at strangers when we were in town the other week and horror of horror he suggested an e collar! Put paid to that idea by telling him he'd use one on any dog I owned, over my dead body.! Told him he was talking about a young Mini Schnauzer who's scared because he's had little experience of strange people not a large dog who's hell bent on attacking everyone he meets.
> 
> Anyway, if I don't like his method of training I'll tell him to shove it!
> 
> Fingers crossed and wish me luck!


Poor you! That story made me laugh though! :Hilarious 
I don't like e collars either.  Hopefully you'll find the right trainer soon! 
Fingers and paws crossed for you too! x


----------



## tabelmabel

Good luck @Magyarmum !


----------



## MissKittyKat

I've used nature's menu for my cats too, they adore the country hunter so I use it as part of a rotation.

Woody is great with my cats in the house and garden, no chasing but outside can be a different matte did I don't have the opportunity to distract first, same with rabbits!!!

We have our first canicross run tomorrow, sure I'll do a specific thread if get some decent pics, so we are both just resting our feet and paws.

I'm proper nervous but prep run went well this morning.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Cookielabrador said:


> Also Bonus photo of a big stick she found this morning
> View attachment 417850


Now that's what I call a stick, I'd like to you throw it for her.


----------



## Cookielabrador

Just a few mins ago Cookie stuck her head under the armchair and found one of the Kongs we had lost ages ago! It still has food in it... :Yuck


MissKittyKat said:


> I've used nature's menu for my cats too, they adore the country hunter so I use it as part of a rotation.
> 
> Woody is great with my cats in the house and garden, no chasing but outside can be a different matte did I don't have the opportunity to distract first, same with rabbits!!!
> 
> We have our first canicross run tomorrow, sure I'll do a specific thread if get some decent pics, so we are both just resting our feet and paws.
> 
> I'm proper nervous but prep run went well this morning.
> 
> View attachment 417890


Ooh Good luck @MissKittyKat! Canicross sounds fun! I would love to try it someday but I'm quite unfit at the moment 



Happy Paws2 said:


> Now that's what I call a stick, I'd like to you throw it for her.


I could hardly pick it up! That stick is bigger than I am!


----------



## MissKittyKat

Cookielabrador said:


> Ooh Good luck @MissKittyKat! Canicross sounds fun! I would love to try it someday but I'm quite unfit at the moment


I was totally unfit in Jan, turning 40 spurred me on! The club I joined have been great and helped me keep going. I can now run 2miles non stop with doggy assistance as long as its flat and not doing too bad on the trails.

I've just built up gradually over the 9 months, as has Woody.

Woody loves it, especially our night runs. I'm sure cookie would too x


----------



## Teddy-dog

What a big stick!!! 

We’ve been here there and everywhere over the last few days as I’ve had a week off so Teddy has been staying with my parents. He’s flat out now so I bet he’s been up to mischief and fun with their dogs!


----------



## Cookielabrador

MissKittyKat said:


> I was totally unfit in Jan, turning 40 spurred me on! The club I joined have been great and helped me keep going. I can now run 2miles non stop with doggy assistance as long as its flat and not doing too bad on the trails.
> 
> I've just built up gradually over the 9 months, as has Woody.
> 
> Woody loves it, especially our night runs. I'm sure cookie would too x
> 
> View attachment 417899


Just had a quick search and they look really fun! I've been meaning to do more running so I'll definitely look into that! 


Teddy-dog said:


> What a big stick!!!
> 
> We've been here there and everywhere over the last few days as I've had a week off so Teddy has been staying with my parents. He's flat out now so I bet he's been up to mischief and fun with their dogs!


Sounds like Teddy had fun!  Cookie's tired too, I accidentally woke her up and she was not happy!


----------



## Teddy-dog

Cookielabrador said:


> Just had a quick search and they look really fun! I've been meaning to do more running so I'll definitely look into that!
> 
> Sounds like Teddy had fun!  Cookie's tired too, I accidentally woke her up and she was not happy!
> View attachment 417909


What a face!!


----------



## Torin.

I've had a super stressful few days as my mum was yet again careless with a bag containing a (different) toxic to dogs food ingredient. One of the same vet nurses was on duty as the last time and all. Cadvan has coped way better than I have and is fine (my stress levels, less so). I cheered myself up by going to the raw shop in town and somehow blagging buying a bulk bag of plaited pizzles. One of the bags that they themselves buy to sell on individually haha.


----------



## lullabydream

I posted in snapshot from today, but I have gone to 4 dogs to one dog and a baby for a day (officially tomorrow) he's brilliant so far. It's just like have a hairy rug


----------



## Lurcherlad

I’m lying quietly in bed telling myself I don’t need a wee cos if I move Jack will leap out of his bed (next to me) and want to go out in the garden.

Oh, he must be able to tell what I’m writing as he’s just got up, stretched and is now giving me the eye.

So much for a lie in 

Oh well 

Eta: We went downstairs, he his breakfast, stood on the back doorstep sniffing the air, decided against the rain, turned round and went and snuggled on the sofa - I’m well trained!


----------



## Boxer123

Lurcherlad said:


> I'm lying quietly in bed telling myself I don't need a wee cos if I move Jack will leap out of his bed (next to me) and want to go out in the garden.
> 
> Oh, he must be able to tell what I'm writing as he's just got up, stretched and is now giving me the eye.
> 
> So much for a lie in
> 
> Oh well


Glad I'm not the only one who does this.


----------



## Magyarmum

Lurcherlad said:


> I'm lying quietly in bed telling myself I don't need a wee cos if I move Jack will leap out of his bed (next to me) and want to go out in the garden.
> 
> Oh, he must be able to tell what I'm writing as he's just got up, stretched and is now giving me the eye.
> 
> So much for a lie in
> 
> Oh well


A lie in?  What's that? 

I get launched on at 6.30 every morning by what feels like a ton of bricks but is actually da white fing who then proceeds to nibble any exposed piece of flesh

So I get up and let him and the small black hairy creature outside which only lasts long enough for them to have a quick pee - then they come in again and go straight back to bed and enjoy the lie in they've deprived me of.................

Life's not fair:Arghh


----------



## Boxer123

My sister is staying and Loki cannot wait for her to get up. He's such a little love bug.


----------



## Boxer123

Magyarmum said:


> A lie in?  What's that?
> 
> I get launched on at 6.30 every morning by what feels like a ton of bricks but is actually da white fing who then proceeds to nibble any exposed piece of flesh
> 
> So I get up and let him and the small black hairy creature outside which only lasts long enough for them to have a quick pee - then they come in again and go straight back to bed and enjoy the lie in they've deprived me of.................
> 
> Life's not fair:Arghh


Sounds like my two. Loki takes a running jump to launch on me if that doesn't work they lick their bits in unison. Wake me up have their breakfast then back to bed even though I'm awake.


----------



## Teddy-dog

Teddy is quite happy to have lie ins. If we’re still in bed he is! But that cat however.... some mornings she will scratch at the door for ages because she wants breakfast! It is very annoying. You can’t let her in because she just wonders over the pillows and won’t settle and if you let her in and shut the door she scratches on our side as she hates the door being shut!!


----------



## Teddy-dog

Torin. said:


> I've had a super stressful few days as my mum was yet again careless with a bag containing a (different) toxic to dogs food ingredient. One of the same vet nurses was on duty as the last time and all. Cadvan has coped way better than I have and is fine (my stress levels, less so). I cheered myself up by going to the raw shop in town and somehow blagging buying a bulk bag of plaited pizzles. One of the bags that they themselves buy to sell on individually haha.
> 
> View attachment 417926


 Poor you and Cad! Hope he's all good now!


----------



## catz4m8z

well, walked half the dogs this morning! Knew it was going to be showery so checked out the door and it was just spitting, set off with Alf and Heidi and before we reached the end of the road it started ****ing down. We ended up running into the little park opposite and ducked from tree to tree to keep dry.
Now have to keep an eye out for a break so I can get Hannah and Adam out for abit.

In other news took Adam to visit my parents and he was a very well behaved boy. Sat quietly on the train and didnt embaress me at their house (although he did have to roll about on their giant rugs coz we dont have any!).
Did bark at my brother but decided he was ok after being fed some malted milk biscuit!  Also is now 'traumatized for life' by being fed some fish finger (poor vegan doggo!:Hilarious).


----------



## Cookielabrador

Someone didn't want to get up this morning-









- until I told her we could go for a walk 










The weather here is awful so even though we only went out for ten mins I'm soaking


----------



## catz4m8z

ok, just gave the dogs a chew and Alfie refused to eat it unless he could be sitting on my lap. He was especially happy when I pretended to chew the other end and fake steal it.
Is there an opposite to food guarding issues?:Bored coz I think he has that!


----------



## Magyarmum

catz4m8z said:


> ok, just gave the dogs a chew and Alfie refused to eat it unless he could be sitting on my lap. He was especially happy when I pretended to chew the other end and fake steal it.
> Is there an opposite to food guarding issues?:Bored coz I think he has that!


Dogs have some really weird reasoning!

Every evening Gwylim and Grisha are each given a beef ear to chew.

Gwylim won't touch his but waits until Grisha has had a good chew of his before getting up and leaving it.

As soon as he moves away Gwylim will walk over to where Grisha's left the chew and settle down to eat it. 

Grisha's then takes the chew that Gwylim was given but hasn't touched and quite happily settles down and eats it!:Wtf

Happens every evening


----------



## Cookielabrador

We bought some Lamb chews earlier which Cookie seems to like, but they don't last long! 









(Not very interesting) update - Cookie loves the Natures Menu food we bought yesterday (Cookie loves all food though, so nothing surprising )


----------



## Magyarmum

Cookielabrador said:


> We bought some Lamb chews earlier which Cookie seems to like, but they don't last long!
> View attachment 418008
> 
> 
> (Not very interesting) update - Cookie loves the Natures Menu food we bought yesterday (Cookie loves all food though, so nothing surprising )


My two are much smaller than Cookie but they can each get through a pig or a cow's ear in just over an hour. Last week I bought dehydrated duck necks at around £2 each thinking they'd last a few days. Gwylim wouldn't touch his and Grisha got through his in a about 20 minutes, so they're off the menu now.

I've got a dehydrator and dry thick strips of chicken breast, pigs heart and liver as well as beef if I can find it on special offer. I also dehydrate tiny pieces of chicken gizzards to use as treats. Saves a lot of money and my dehydrator has certainly paid for itself in the two years I've had it.


----------



## Boxer123

Cookielabrador said:


> We bought some Lamb chews earlier which Cookie seems to like, but they don't last long!
> View attachment 418008
> 
> 
> (Not very interesting) update - Cookie loves the Natures Menu food we bought yesterday (Cookie loves all food though, so nothing surprising )


My boys love these but they do not last five minutes! The boys have chilled for the afternoon and had cuddles.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Cookielabrador said:


> We bought some Lamb chews earlier which Cookie seems to like, but they don't last long!
> View attachment 418008
> 
> 
> (Not very interesting) update - Cookie loves the Natures Menu food we bought yesterday (Cookie loves all food though, so nothing surprising )


The wonderful Labrador gene. Woody will eat anything too, not that his stomach always loves it!

I have to be really strict which is so hard when we visit the parents, biscuits become a favourite, my dad just can't help giving in 

The only thing that lasts some time in our house is a marrow bone.

We have spent the afternoon recovering.


----------



## Cookielabrador

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 418018
> 
> 
> My boys love these but they do not last five minutes! The boys have chilled for the afternoon and had cuddles.


I was hoping they'd last longer but Cookie can wolf one down in seconds! 

We haven't really done much today - I've walked Cookie but that's pretty much it! 
Anyone know a good show on Netflix?


----------



## Boxer123

Cookielabrador said:


> I was hoping they'd last longer but Cookie can wolf one down in seconds!
> 
> We haven't really done much today - I've walked Cookie but that's pretty much it!
> Anyone know a good show on Netflix?


Have you watched unbelievable it's a difficult watch but great. Or Dirty Dancing is on Netflix I never get enough of Patrick!


----------



## Cookielabrador

Boxer123 said:


> Have you watched unbelievable it's a difficult watch but great. Or Dirty Dancing is on Netflix I never get enough of Patrick!


I love Dirty Dancing!! Unbelievable looks good, and I've heard Killing Eve is good too


----------



## Boxer123

Cookielabrador said:


> I love Dirty Dancing!! Unbelievable looks good, and I've heard Killing Eve is good too


Killing Eve is great fun definitely recommend that.


----------



## Teddy-dog

I've just given Teds a beef trachea and he was very excited but doesn't know what to do with it! I've managed to saw a little piece off the end and he's happily chomping on that so think I will have to cut the rest up. He usually loves the necks he gets but this must be tougher than he's used to! Silly boy


----------



## Teddy-dog

Cookielabrador said:


> I love Dirty Dancing!! Unbelievable looks good, and I've heard Killing Eve is good too


Oh definitely watch killing eve!!


----------



## Boxer123

Oh and Dirty John was great.


----------



## Bugsys grandma

Killing Eve is well worth a watch, I loved it! 
I was at my daughters yesterday mastiff sitting and I watched all 8 episodes of unbelievable back to back. It was a bit hard for me to watch in some places but it was very good.
I got called mean this morning for taking Woody out for a walk in the rain! some random man walked past me and said " you're bl***y mean making that dog come out in this weather" 
It was actually raining really quite hard at that point, hadn't been that bad when we left home, but Woody loves a walk in the rain, he gets really excited, me not so much though. 

Does anyone else think Im being mean taking him out when it's raining?


----------



## tabelmabel

Bugsys grandma said:


> Killing Eve is well worth a watch, I loved it!


Glad you loved it! OH and i have just started peaky blinders from series one and that is great too!

How can taking woody out in the rain when he loves it be mean? Sounds like the man was half joking to me.


----------



## Bugsys grandma

tabelmabel said:


> Glad you loved it! OH and i have just started peaky blinders from series one and that is great too!
> 
> How can taking woody out in the rain when he loves it be mean? Sounds like the man was half joking to me.


I've watched peaky blinders. Followed it from the very start, and then watched it all again when the last series came out. It's great. I did find the first two episodes of the latest series a little disappointing, but it got much better and I'm sad I've no more to watch now!


----------



## Guest

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 417855
> 
> 
> Sox would be interested to hear more about that stick ! We had lots of fun this morning then the boys snoozed as I studied is this comfy ?


Oh my goodness I love this pic.


----------



## Magyarmum

My two have been absolute stars this morning.

They were out in the garden when the gas man arrived to replace the old gas meter with a new one. As the gas meter is outside and right by the front gate I had to call the dogs into the house. So pleased with them because they came straight in at the first call.

After he'd replaced the meter he wanted to check the Baxi boiler which is in my bathroom. I asked him to wait whilst I told the boys to go into the living room and shut the door. Again they did as I asked them immediately and not a peep out of either of them whilst they were in there.

What more can you ask? I'm so proud of them (wish they'd behave like that every day)


----------



## Guest

@Magyarmum how awesome!

Now this little lady woke me up at 4am, whimpering and obviously not happy. She had to do a poop and her stomach was gurgling. I heated up her doggy heat pad and gave lots of belly rubs until she settled back to sleep. I was so tired when my alarm went off and I woke up to Nova obviously feeling much better


----------



## Magyarmum

Kakite said:


> @Magyarmum how awesome!
> 
> Now this little lady woke me up at 4am, whimpering and obviously not happy. She had to do a poop and her stomach was gurgling. I heated up her doggy heat pad and gave lots of belly rubs until she settled back to sleep. I was so tired when my alarm went off and I woke up to Nova obviously feeling much better
> 
> View attachment 418101


Ah bless her!

Hope she's back to her normal happy self now.


----------



## Guest

Yes she was normal all day, eating and drinking fine and toileting just fine. Sleeping in her crate now like a big girl, doesn't want to sneak into our bed anymore when it's bed time 


Magyarmum said:


> Ah bless her!
> 
> Hope she's back to her normal happy self now.


----------



## Boxer123

Kakite said:


> @Magyarmum how awesome!
> 
> Now this little lady woke me up at 4am, whimpering and obviously not happy. She had to do a poop and her stomach was gurgling. I heated up her doggy heat pad and gave lots of belly rubs until she settled back to sleep. I was so tired when my alarm went off and I woke up to Nova obviously feeling much better
> 
> View attachment 418101


.

Glad she is feeling better they always manage to get ill in the dead of night then get to snooze for the day.


----------



## KLuna

Kakite said:


> Yes she was normal all day, eating and drinking fine and toileting just fine. Sleeping in her crate now like a big girl, doesn't want to sneak into our bed anymore when it's bed time


How old is she now? She might change her mind again. Luna always slept in her own bed til maybe a year. Then slept on our bed. Then at about 18 months she decided she was a big girl and wanted only her own bed. Then at 2 and a half she decided to insert herself back into ours again. But just settles at the bottom out the way now.


----------



## margy

KLuna said:


> How old is she now? She might change her mind again. Luna always slept in her own bed til maybe a year. Then slept on our bed. Then at about 18 months she decided she was a big girl and wanted only her own bed. Then at 2 and a half she decided to insert herself back into ours again. But just settles at the bottom out the way now.


That sounds a lot like Suzie who we used to call Goldilocks because she couldn't make up her mind whose bed she wanted to be in!


----------



## Guest

KLuna said:


> How old is she now? She might change her mind again. Luna always slept in her own bed til maybe a year. Then slept on our bed. Then at about 18 months she decided she was a big girl and wanted only her own bed. Then at 2 and a half she decided to insert herself back into ours again. But just settles at the bottom out the way now.


She is 9 months. When we first got her she always wanted to sleep with us. When it was bedtime, I would go brush my teeth and she would already sit on the pillow waiting for me  a few months ago she always went into her bed in the crate first and would join us a few hours later. Now she stays in her bed all night most nights  but last night she came for snuggles which was really nice. We don't usually wake up but she manages to wiggle herself in between us under the blanket and hello we wake up to a warm puppy butt in our faces


----------



## Boxer123

Kakite said:


> She is 9 months. When we first got her she always wanted to sleep with us. When it was bedtime, I would go brush my teeth and she would already sit on the pillow waiting for me  a few months ago she always went into her bed in the crate first and would join us a few hours later. Now she stays in her bed all night most nights  but last night she came for snuggles which was really nice. We don't usually wake up but she manages to wiggle herself in between us under the blanket and hello we wake up to a warm puppy butt in our faces


I get no cuddles in the summer but loads in the winter when it is colder. I love boxer snuggles.


----------



## Guest

yeah I wonder how she will cope in summer: it's getting warmer now and I'm worried about the heat of summer. Any tips of must haves for doggie owners in summer?

I want to get

-cooling mat
-kiddie pool for the garden she can cool off in
-another fan or possibly a small air con unit for our bedroom



Boxer123 said:


> I get no cuddles in the summer but loads in the winter when it is colder. I love boxer snuggles.


I love the photos of your boys!!! They are gorgeous and look like big teddy bears!


----------



## Boxer123

The boys struggle in the heat. We get up early for walks if you could get an air con unit it will probably help not sure how hot your summers get.


----------



## Guest

Boxer123 said:


> The boys struggle in the heat. We get up early for walks if you could get an air con unit it will probably help not sure how hot your summers get.


Temperatures range from 22 to 30 Degrees in summer and we have a super humid climate where we live in NZ. And our house gets the sun all day as we are up on a hill.


----------



## Jason25

We've been doing scent work games today finding treats and toys etc, the sound of her little nose sniffing was brilliant :Hilarious Job well done, doggo is flat out on the sofa now


----------



## catz4m8z

Jason25 said:


> We've been doing scent work games today finding treats and toys etc, the sound of her little nose sniffing was brilliant :Hilarious Job well done, doggo is flat out on the sofa now


Sounds like fun!

My lot have just been following me round the garden whilst Ive been pruning. Got very excited at the living room wall earlier...have a feeling it might have been a mouse as I still havent fully conquered the mouse invasion.:Shifty

No walks for Alfie though. He was in some pain and limping earlier and didnt want to go anyways. I think its the same thing he has done before (namely wrenched or pulled something when he's been pulling on the lead). Poor baby...he has a very low pain threshold so its the end of the world obviously.


----------



## tabelmabel

Pouring here. Really awful. Tilly curled up with us on the beanbags to watch grange hill (with my daughter)

Both got a really good run this morning with OH. They have been sleepy all afternoon.


----------



## Magyarmum

It's tipped it down with rain all day and the only time we've been out was to collect logs from the woodshed. 

It's hard work doing absolutely nothing and now we're all exhausted!

Tomorrow if it's not bucketing down with rain we're off to kutyaiskola (dogschool)!


----------



## Boxer123

It's been a hard day in boxer land a run down the river. Loki has been out and made friends with a little westie. They had a raw bone. Now they are chilling.


----------



## Jason25

catz4m8z said:


> Sounds like fun!
> 
> My lot have just been following me round the garden whilst Ive been pruning. Got very excited at the living room wall earlier...have a feeling it might have been a mouse as I still havent fully conquered the mouse invasion.:Shifty
> 
> No walks for Alfie though. He was in some pain and limping earlier and didnt want to go anyways. I think its the same thing he has done before (namely wrenched or pulled something when he's been pulling on the lead). Poor baby...he has a very low pain threshold so its the end of the world obviously.


Good luck catching them lol I remember someone saying peanut butter is the best bait and I hope Alfie gets better soon 

We got up early and had the field to ourselves, she loved it. We started with the puller rings which she galloped through the grass for, you could hear her grunting while chasing them :Hilarious Then did some recall training, I could put her in a stay command, walk about 50+ yards, turn around and call her, she'd come sprinting back and sit pretty much on my boots waiting for a treat :Hilarious She had lots of fun and is now waiting for her breakfast


----------



## Boxer123

Jason25 said:


> Good luck catching them lol I remember someone saying peanut butter is the best bait and I hope Alfie gets better soon
> 
> We got up early and had the field to ourselves, she loved it. We started with the puller rings which she galloped through the grass for, you could hear her grunting while chasing them :Hilarious Then did some recall training, I could put her in a stay command, walk about 50+ yards, turn around and call her, she'd come sprinting back and sit pretty much on my boots waiting for a treat :Hilarious She had lots of fun and is now waiting for her breakfast
> 
> View attachment 418749


She's a beautiful girl.


----------



## Magyarmum

My dogs have an incredibly stooooooopid hooooman and they're seriously thinking of replacing her with a hooman who has more than one brain cell!:Finger

She was supposed to take us to doggy school where we thought we'd have lots of fun terrierising all the doggy pupils, but what do you fink that stooooooopid wuman went a did?

SHE GOT LOST! An by the time we got to school, the class was over

Anyone wot finks der brighter than her please apply for the position of housekeeper/cook/social secretary etc, etc

ATTN The Small Black Hairy Creature n the White Fing


----------



## Boxer123

Magyarmum said:


> My dogs have an incredibly stooooooopid hooooman and they're seriously thinking of replacing her with a hooman who has more than one brain cell!:Finger
> 
> She was supposed to take us to doggy school where we thought we'd have lots of fun terrierising all the doggy pupils, but what do you fink that stooooooopid wuman went a did?
> 
> SHE GOT LOST! An by the time we got to school, the class was over
> 
> Anyone wot finks der brighter than her please apply for the position of housekeeper/cook/social secretary etc, etc
> 
> ATTN The Small Black Hairy Creature n the White Fing


Oh dear. Mights I suggest rather than you go to dog school hooman go to hooman school? We send our hooman to school and whilst it doesn't make her more intelligent it is good to socialise and we gets the house to ourselves for a while. It means we cans tell people off for walking past and she off the sofa so more room. It might teach your hooman simple tricks like directions and dinner on time.

It is very frustrating trying to train hooman.

The boxers


----------



## Guest

Can I add a random not-serious question/thought? 

Is it sad to advertise on FB for dog friends for mine?


----------



## Boxer123

AsahiGo said:


> Can I add a random not-serious question/thought?
> 
> Is it sad to advertise on FB for dog friends for mine?


What are you after friends to walk with ?


----------



## Guest

Yeah, anything really!

Renting an enclosed space at a school for Finn to go off lead (managed to convince them into giving me a field, good times), so maybe another dog to have a play with him there sometimes. 
He just wants to play and be daft. Lots of small dogs in my area who Finn will hurt by accident because he's a lunatic


----------



## Teddy-dog

Teddy and I are sick of the rain. 

He was shivering on his walk the other day. I don’t normally do coats for him as the only one he has goes over his head and he’s just not really a fan of over the head stuff. We’ve got to a point where he tolerates putting it on but I thought he’d be ok as we went on a walk where he can be offlead a lot and he did lots of running but at the end when we were going back to the van he was having a bit of a shiver  hoping to find a nice coat that Velcro’s at the front.


----------



## Magyarmum

Boxer123 said:


> Oh dear. Mights I suggest rather than you go to dog school hooman go to hooman school? We send our hooman to school and whilst it doesn't make her more intelligent it is good to socialise and we gets the house to ourselves for a while. It means we cans tell people off for walking past and she off the sofa so more room. It might teach your hooman simple tricks like directions and dinner on time.
> 
> It is very frustrating trying to train hooman.
> 
> The boxers


OOoh No! :Grumpy

We doesn't want her to go to hooooman school even tho she's stuuuupid. We wants her to stay at home makin our dinna wilst we gows to school and bark at all dos uffer dogs! Da problem is we needs her to drive uz, unless eiffer of yous can teach us. Boxas be clever an knows how to do all sorts of fings.

It'd be great cos den you can come to school wif us and help uz to terrierise an box all dem uffer dogs


----------



## Guest

@Teddy-dog Wax jacket? theyre usually fleece-lined aren't they?


----------



## MissKittyKat

Teddy-dog said:


> Teddy and I are sick of the rain.
> 
> He was shivering on his walk the other day. I don't normally do coats for him as the only one he has goes over his head and he's just not really a fan of over the head stuff. We've got to a point where he tolerates putting it on but I thought he'd be ok as we went on a walk where he can be offlead a lot and he did lots of running but at the end when we were going back to the van he was having a bit of a shiver  hoping to find a nice coat that Velcro's at the front.


We have a cheapish reflective coat which is waterproof and used if it's rain, woody gets too hot in anything more heavy duty.

We do have the ruff and tumble drying coat which I out on if he's particularly wet, it's wonderful x


----------



## MissKittyKat

@AsahiGo where abouts are you?

I'm sure there are social dog walking groups which might be able to help?

X


----------



## Teddy-dog

MissKittyKat said:


> We have a cheapish reflective coat which is waterproof and used if it's rain, woody gets too hot in anything more heavy duty.
> 
> We do have the ruff and tumble drying coat which I out on if he's particularly wet, it's wonderful x


I went to horse of the year show yesterday and ruff and tumble had a stall but all their towels go over the head and I've prefer something I can Velcro round him as he doesn't like tight things going over his head  I love the idea of them though! Would be really useful after a wet walk


----------



## lullabydream

@Teddy-dog isn't Teddy deep chested? Maisie's coat is sighthound obviously but got it from a greyhound shop.. Can't remember where to be honest she's slightly too deep chested for it... Have you tried the whippets coats for size? Hers has a velcro collar and she always feels toasty warm when I take it off. She's not really a runner though, more a plodder a few zoomies and some sprints in circles or up and down...


----------



## tabelmabel

Oh, that's going to bug me now @Teddy-dog ! As tilly tried on a ruff and tumble one at the game fair this year and another that didnt go over the head. And i cant mind the name! Grrrr!

Possibly dog robes?

















Murph knows that exciting things are happening when his bag is packed! He is going on his holidays!

However, he has just snapped at tilly for going near 'his' bag which is unprecidented. He never ever snaps at her (unless he has a raw bone and she keeps away)

Little does he know, it is her bag too as they are going to the same place this time.

I cant see that working out too well but, hey ho, its only a few days.


----------



## Teddy-dog

lullabydream said:


> @Teddy-dog isn't Teddy deep chested? Maisie's coat is sighthound obviously but got it from a greyhound shop.. Can't remember where to be honest she's slightly too deep chested for it... Have you tried the whippets coats for size? Hers has a velcro collar and she always feels toasty warm when I take it off. She's not really a runner though, more a plodder a few zoomies and some sprints in circles or up and down...


He is yes  we have tried on Basils coats and they fit him quite well but my mum only has over the head coats for her dogs and, as Teddy has a larger head than the whippets, they're tight to get on over his head. So the shape is great for the body but not so much for getting on! 
Ooh you dont know the brand for your coat? I think sighthound is the right shape it's just getting the head/neck right!


----------



## Teddy-dog

tabelmabel said:


> Oh, that's going to bug me now @Teddy-dog ! As tilly tried on a ruff and tumble one at the game fair this year and another that didnt go over the head. And i cant mind the name! Grrrr!
> 
> Possibly dog robes?
> 
> View attachment 418797
> View attachment 418798
> 
> 
> Murph knows that exciting things are happening when his bag is packed! He is going on his holidays!
> 
> However, he has just snapped at tilly for going near 'his' bag which is unprecidented. He never ever snaps at her (unless he has a raw bone and she keeps away)
> 
> Little does he know, it is her bag too as they are going to the same place this time.
> 
> I cant see that working out too well but, hey ho, its only a few days.


Oh they sound great! If you remember let me know - I'll google dog robes.

Ahh bless him! Poor Tills, getting snapped out. Hope they are both ok on their holibobs!


----------



## MissKittyKat

Teddy-dog said:


> Oh they sound great! If you remember let me know - I'll google dog robes.
> 
> Ahh bless him! Poor Tills, getting snapped out. Hope they are both ok on their holibobs!


I have a Dog Robes too and these are definitely velcro at the front and underneath, it's too small for Woody and was just a starter robe for us.
His coat velcros and the front and underneath.


----------



## tabelmabel

Definitely is Dogrobes @Teddy-dog - great quality!


----------



## lullabydream

Teddy-dog said:


> He is yes  we have tried on Basils coats and they fit him quite well but my mum only has over the head coats for her dogs and, as Teddy has a larger head than the whippets, they're tight to get on over his head. So the shape is great for the body but not so much for getting on!
> Ooh you dont know the brand for your coat? I think sighthound is the right shape it's just getting the head/neck right!


No I don't I think it was just a generic one and pretty pink hence why I got it

@Lurcherlad often recommends a sighthound rescue place. She might have some ideas.


----------



## Boxer123

Magyarmum said:


> OOoh No! :Grumpy
> 
> We doesn't want her to go to hooooman school even tho she's stuuuupid. We wants her to stay at home makin our dinna wilst we gows to school and bark at all dos uffer dogs! Da problem is we needs her to drive uz, unless eiffer of yous can teach us. Boxas be clever an knows how to do all sorts of fings.
> 
> It'd be great cos den you can come to school wif us and help uz to terrierise an box all dem uffer dogs


Boxers can drive if you would like a lift but it's long drive to Hungry we would loves to tell those dogs off they all need telling off.


----------



## Lurcherlad

lullabydream said:


> No I don't I think it was just a generic one and pretty pink hence why I got it
> 
> @Lurcherlad often recommends a sighthound rescue place. She might have some ideas.


Greyhound Trust


----------



## Magyarmum

My big bad bouncy Grisha boy always carries a ball or one of his numerous soft toys with him wherever he goes. 

My quiet, gentle little Gwylim hasn't shown any interest in ball or toys for years

Imagine my surprise when I opened the front door just now Grisha went out with his ball in his mouth followed by Gwylim ........ carrying ..... a furry bunny rabbit!

So sweet!


----------



## Boxer123

Magyarmum said:


> My big bad bouncy Grisha boy always carries a ball or one of his numerous soft toys with him wherever he goes.
> 
> My quiet, gentle little Gwylim hasn't shown any interest in ball or toys for years
> 
> Imagine my surprise when I opened the front door just now Grisha went out with his ball n his mouth followed by Gwylim ........ carrying ..... a furry bunny rabbit!
> 
> So sweet!


Sox is more interested in toys now we have Loki.


----------



## Guest

We're in the Midlands @MissKittyKat . I'll have a look for dog walking groups


----------



## MissKittyKat

AsahiGo said:


> We're in the Midlands @MissKittyKat . I'll have a look for dog walking groups


West or East?
I work in the East Mids for a couple of days a month, near Newark so enjoy walks up there when I visit.

My parents are Cheshire so drive past West Mids on my way to see them too


----------



## Jason25

Daisy tagged my knuckle yesterday when we was playing, gonna take a while to heal, it keeps breaking everytime I close my hand :Shifty

Finished work early so off to the woods for a 2 hour walk, hopefully no one there!!


----------



## Guest

MissKittyKat said:


> West or East?
> I work in the East Mids for a couple of days a month, near Newark so enjoy walks up there when I visit.
> 
> My parents are Cheshire so drive past West Mids on my way to see them too


We're near Birmingham!

Finn loves our vacuum cleaner. I have to roll him out the way to do the bit of floor I missed. Today he decided to put his head underneath one of the attachments I was using so he got 'hoovered'


----------



## MissKittyKat

AsahiGo said:


> We're near Birmingham!
> 
> Finn loves our vacuum cleaner. I have to roll him out the way to do the bit of floor I missed. Today he decided to put his head underneath one of the attachments I was using so he got 'hoovered'


Ha!

Woody tap dances near our hoover, trying to avoid it.

I'm up visiting my parents at have term and think I'm going to enter the CaniX race at Cannock chase.
Not sure how far this is away from you but might be a nice day out to see how these things work, or too exciting for Finn.

We've been doing some whistle recall on our walk tonight. Woody responds much quicker to this than my monotone voice x


----------



## margy

I've just read online about a puppy farm in Wales being inspected and they found a CKC bitch with a dead puppy inside her. Having just lost my CKC this is especially heartbreaking for me to think of her like that. Even more astonishing is that this place was given a license by the council. I wish these places would be outlawed.


----------



## lullabydream

margy said:


> I've just read online about a puppy farm in Wales being inspected and they found a CKC bitch with a dead puppy inside her. Having just lost my CKC this is especially heartbreaking for me to think of her like that. Even more astonishing is that this place was given a license by the council. I wish these places would be outlawed.


Terrible isn't it..

Problem is, some people see Council license in an advert and think these places must be good. A bit like council ratings am guessing for food hygiene.

More people breeding unethically with quite a few litters on the ground will need licences too but again they are wearing it like a badge of pride.


----------



## LinznMilly

I was THAT owner today. :Bag

The one who's dog blows a recall, so she's yelling at her to come back, while the poor other owner tries hard to retain control over his lab that seems to be aggressive.

In my defence, we'd already turned the corner, so to us, he emerged from nowhere. Honey was off lead because I thought there was no one else around, and she went running over to him and his dog, barking and whining and running circles around them. :Facepalm

Of course, I apologised profusely, picked her up (her only "punishment", although I did call her a naughty girl), clipped her lead on, then freed Milly from the lamppost I'd tied her leash to.

Lesson learned. More squeezey cheese in the fridge, and more recall training about to commence. :Bag


----------



## Boxer123

LinznMilly said:


> I was THAT owner today. :Bag
> 
> The one who's dog blows a recall, so she's yelling at her to come back, while the poor other owner tries hard to retain control over his lab that seems to be aggressive.
> 
> In my defence, we'd already turned the corner, so to us, he emerged from nowhere. Honey was off lead because I thought there was no one else around, and she went running over to him and his dog, barking and whining and running circles around them. :Facepalm
> 
> Of course, I apologised profusely, picked her up (her only "punishment", although I did call her a naughty girl), clipped her lead on, then freed Milly from the lamppost I'd tied her leash to.
> 
> Lesson learned. More squeezey cheese in the fridge, and more recall training about to commence. :Bag


Did you use any of the following phrases 

She's friendly 
She just wants to play
She has never done that before 
I don't have a lead


----------



## lullabydream

LinznMilly said:


> I was THAT owner today. :Bag
> 
> The one who's dog blows a recall, so she's yelling at her to come back, while the poor other owner tries hard to retain control over his lab that seems to be aggressive.
> 
> In my defence, we'd already turned the corner, so to us, he emerged from nowhere. Honey was off lead because I thought there was no one else around, and she went running over to him and his dog, barking and whining and running circles around them. :Facepalm
> 
> Of course, I apologised profusely, picked her up (her only "punishment", although I did call her a naughty girl), clipped her lead on, then freed Milly from the lamppost I'd tied her leash to.
> 
> Lesson learned. More squeezey cheese in the fridge, and more recall training about to commence. :Bag


No one has ever said dogs are robots...

If it makes you feel better first Eevee blew a recall then Stan thought he would follow suit and managed to slip his harness to join on. This was when I was carrying Harley with primula in hand. In a weird fashion it was all Harleys fault because we were only going for a short walk hence took her when I first got her but little did I know she had deposited a bottle top in my trainer. Bottle top have no idea where it came from.. Christmas, second hand sofa? So uncomfortable had to stop but trainers I couldn't just slip off so was fiddling doing that too close to an entrance to the walkway.. Lovely staffie type dog which was being walked by some young 20 something lads. The more I apologised the more they kept saying don't worry about it... I did feel a complete idiot

@Boxer123 it would be true if I said they had never done that before.. Hold my hands up after Stan spent a week in the vets 2 years ago Mr Aloof became I love all people so he's tried to bog off to say hello to a few people if they take us by surprise.. Usually makes the right choice. Eevee is a people whore but as long as you say cheese or treat and offer that she makes the right choice all the time. Say hello to another dog, and it definitely was the dog they ran to!


----------



## LinznMilly

Boxer123 said:


> Did you use any of the following phrases
> 
> She's friendly
> She just wants to play
> She has never done that before
> I don't have a lead


Not tonight (it was about 7:30 when the incident happened), but I have been guilty of using the "she's never done that before." It was literally years ago, though, so I forget the circumstances.

I have been asked if I had a lead for Honey, about a month ago, because she'd blown recall then, too. Difference was, a) that _was_ the first time she'd done it, and b) at the time she was still scared of the whole lead/harness thing. The lesson I learned then was training in such circumstances took a back seat, and she's had to submit to the harness and lead ever since, whether she likes it or not.

This time was a (relatively) simply recall fail.


----------



## lullabydream

LinznMilly said:


> Not tonight (it was about 7:30 when the incident happened), but I have been guilty of using the "she's never done that before." It was literally years ago, though, so I forget the circumstances.
> 
> I have been asked if I had a lead for Honey, about a month ago, because she'd blown recall then, too. Difference was, a) that _was_ the first time she'd done it, and b) at the time she was still scared of the whole lead/harness thing. The lesson I learned then was training in such circumstances took a back seat, and she's had to submit to the harness and lead ever since, whether she likes it or not.
> 
> This time was a (relatively) simply recall fail.


I think all dogs do, do things which are out of character whether it's a massive epic fail on training though is not always the case...

Now and again I often say internally or out loud s/he has never done that before however it's often something my old dog did and takes me by complete surprise. Often they don't do it again, but occasionally they do. Harley currently has done several things old dogs have done;ear licking not just Eevee like Cleo did, but all of them and even humans too if given chance. Then there is grumbling when asked to move just like my old girl Poppy. She would move but grumble.. No bad joints anything just liked to grumble after being asked to move from her spot which she did no trouble. Harley does this too... Terrier thing. Oh and vocal.. Whinge moan vocalisations if she wants something now is her new thing.. That was Tess who wouldn't shut up till you listened and obeyed.

The only thing Harley has become is an idiot over toilet training. She was brilliant for months and months, now we call her pissy pants and shit machine. Our door was always closed in the ridiculous hear, and thankfully people said it would help keep the house cool which I think it did. I swear she going to match Maisie with her lack of brains!


----------



## Bugsys grandma

Boxer123 said:


> Did you use any of the following phrases
> 
> She's friendly
> She just wants to play
> She has never done that before
> I don't have a lead


This made me laugh! 
When Woody shows me up when we're out, whether it's cos he's got narky with another dog and told it off, pulled like a train to get to another dog, or totally ignored a recall, I find myself saying to him, in a loud voice so other owners can hear, " what has got into you today? You're not usually like this! " 
He's often like this! :Bag


----------



## Boxer123

Bugsys grandma said:


> This made me laugh!
> When Woody shows me up when we're out, whether it's cos he's got narky with another dog and told it off, pulled like a train to get to another dog, or totally ignored a recall, I find myself saying to him, in a loud voice so other owners can hear, " what has got into you today? You're not usually like this! "
> He's often like this! :Bag


Ha ha yes I've done that before when the boxers are being wallys. 'Your normally so good ! '


----------



## Boxer123

lullabydream said:


> No one has ever said dogs are robots...
> 
> If it makes you feel better first Eevee blew a recall then Stan thought he would follow suit and managed to slip his harness to join on. This was when I was carrying Harley with primula in hand. In a weird fashion it was all Harleys fault because we were only going for a short walk hence took her when I first got her but little did I know she had deposited a bottle top in my trainer. Bottle top have no idea where it came from.. Christmas, second hand sofa? So uncomfortable had to stop but trainers I couldn't just slip off so was fiddling doing that too close to an entrance to the walkway.. Lovely staffie type dog which was being walked by some young 20 something lads. The more I apologised the more they kept saying don't worry about it... I did feel a complete idiot
> 
> @Boxer123 it would be true if I said they had never done that before.. Hold my hands up after Stan spent a week in the vets 2 years ago Mr Aloof became I love all people so he's tried to bog off to say hello to a few people if they take us by surprise.. Usually makes the right choice. Eevee is a people whore but as long as you say cheese or treat and offer that she makes the right choice all the time. Say hello to another dog, and it definitely was the dog they ran to!





LinznMilly said:


> Not tonight (it was about 7:30 when the incident happened), but I have been guilty of using the "she's never done that before." It was literally years ago, though, so I forget the circumstances.
> 
> I have been asked if I had a lead for Honey, about a month ago, because she'd blown recall then, too. Difference was, a) that _was_ the first time she'd done it, and b) at the time she was still scared of the whole lead/harness thing. The lesson I learned then was training in such circumstances took a back seat, and she's had to submit to the harness and lead ever since, whether she likes it or not.
> 
> This time was a (relatively) simply recall fail.


Loki got me once with a dog who also decided to blow recall I had Sox kicking off because they kept running past him really close. Neither Loki nor the other dog would come back having the time of their lives.


----------



## Magyarmum

Can I have a little gloat about my Schnauzer boys ....... please

They were soooo good at training yesterday. Gabor, our trainer and I took them first for a walk round the busy city centre which was really busy. Grisha growled at a few people at first but then settled down when he realised if he ignored them and focused his attention on Gabor instead he'd be rewarded with a treat. Gwylim who's had more experience walking in busy places, was a little tense and nervous at first but once he'd relaxed he started to enjoy himself. :Joyful

The highlight was walking them around the Plaza Shopping Mall, which I didn't know allowed you to take dogs into it. The boys were absolute stars, although I made sure I kept the small hairy creature away from anything that he could post his pee mail against After that we had coffee at McD's and on to the vet to introduce Grisha to Petra our vet and for Gwylim to have his yearly Rabies vaccination. Needless to say they were both made a fuss of by the staff.

I'm so proud of the boys and happy with Gabor our new trainer and at £35 for 3 hours training don't think he's expensive?

Gwylim watching the world go by in the city centre










Deciding which shop to look at first in the mall


----------



## O2.0

Another bad owner here. I didn't feel like waiting for son to get out of the shower, OH and daughter to come home. Wanted to give Bates his shot so I could settle him and go to bed. So I threw some slices of dehydrated beef heart in his bowl and injected him while he was snarfing that up. Probably not the wisest move had he decided to object, but other than his skin twitching when I put the solution in, he doesn't seem to mind. He's such a good dog!


----------



## Guest

MissKittyKat said:


> Ha!
> 
> Woody tap dances near our hoover, trying to avoid it.
> 
> I'm up visiting my parents at have term and think I'm going to enter the CaniX race at Cannock chase.
> Not sure how far this is away from you but might be a nice day out to see how these things work, or too exciting for Finn.
> 
> We've been doing some whistle recall on our walk tonight. Woody responds much quicker to this than my monotone voice x


God, I think we'd end up joining in! Finn gets excited when he sees a leaf at an odd angle. I'd better pass, as I think he'd pass out from excitement! Thanks though


----------



## MissKittyKat

AsahiGo said:


> God, I think we'd end up joining in! Finn gets excited when he sees a leaf at an odd angle. I'd better pass, as I think he'd pass out from excitement! Thanks though


Maybe this time next year


----------



## Guest

speaking of phrases one uses when their dog shows them up, has anyone said 

'He's just got character' ?

This is a self-help phrase I use after Finn has jumped onto the windowsill for the 100000000 time


----------



## Guest

MissKittyKat said:


> Maybe this time next year


This time next year we'll join you IN the race 

I've started training/confusing him with commands


----------



## catz4m8z

Poor Alfie is coming up to a week under house arrest (well, he is also allowed out to the yard next to the house but no garden coz....steps). Not limping as such but still looks abit cautious. I learned my lesson after last time though, lots and lots of rest. 
Good thing he is so low energy...he might not see outside for a good month or more!:Nailbiting


----------



## Teddy-dog

catz4m8z said:


> Poor Alfie is coming up to a week under house arrest (well, he is also allowed out to the yard next to the house but no garden coz....steps). Not limping as such but still looks abit cautious. I learned my lesson after last time though, lots and lots of rest.
> Good thing he is so low energy...he might not see outside for a good month or more!:Nailbiting


Poor Alfie!


----------



## Teddy-dog

I am half proud half not proud of Teddy today :Hilarious

We went to the park with my parents whippets to play ball for a bit. We always go up onto the rugby pitch as most people just pass through there (you are allowed to walk over it don’t worry!). We got there and I started throwing the ball and a lady with her lab came strolling by, they didn’t seem to be paying any attention to us and Teddy is normally focused on his ball and not fussed by other dogs. 
Anyway Bonnie decided to do a poop right in the middle of the pitch so of course I strolled over to pick it up and chucked the balls for the boys again. As I was looking for the poo the lab had got closer and I was only half looking. The boys had brought the balls back over and, as I was picking poo up, Teddy got bored of waiting for his ball and went over to see the lab! The lab then play bowed so of course Teddy wanted to play  He chased around a bit and didn’t listen the first time but then I wandered off and said ‘were off this way Teddy’ and he actually came over to me to chase his ball! I thought I’d have to go get him but thought it was worth a try and he actually came with


----------



## Guest

We went away for a few days and Nova stayed at her usual place. I was so happy when I got this text from the lady looking after her


----------



## Guest

Just ordered a cooling mat for Nova.

does anyone use sunscreen on their dogs? Our cat has sunscreen (obviously made for pets) because she is white and grey and gets burned behind her ears and nose easily. Nova is black though and her ears and nose are black too  should I still get something to protect her and do I need a flotation vest for when take her swimming in the lake/river/ocean? At this stage she has only gone as far as she could still stand in the water and I don’t think she knows how to swim yet. I’m always with her when she is by the water and ready to grab her but I wonder if it’d be safer to get a vest for summer when we will actually be swimming with her or is this unnecessary?


----------



## lullabydream

Kakite said:


> Just ordered a cooling mat for Nova.
> 
> does anyone use sunscreen on their dogs? Our cat has sunscreen (obviously made for pets) because she is white and grey and gets burned behind her ears and nose easily. Nova is black though and her ears and nose are black too  should I still get something to protect her and do I need a flotation vest for when take her swimming in the lake/river/ocean? At this stage she has only gone as far as she could still stand in the water and I don't think she knows how to swim yet. I'm always with her when she is by the water and ready to grab her but I wonder if it'd be safer to get a vest for summer when we will actually be swimming with her or is this unnecessary?


I don't use sunscreen on my black dogs, have on Maisie whose fawn/Ginger you decide and has a white blaze on her nose. Which will pink up in the sun.

Did do on my white childhood cats too...

@O2.0 will be advise more about swimming with dogs. Especially due the geographically differences here in the UK compared to where you are


----------



## Guest

lullabydream said:


> I don't use sunscreen on my black dogs, have on Maisie whose fawn/Ginger you decide and has a white blaze on her nose. Which will pink up in the sun.
> 
> Did do on my white childhood cats too...
> 
> @O2.0 will be advise more about swimming with dogs. Especially due the geographically differences here in the UK compared to where you are


Thank you very much


----------



## Bugsys grandma

Kakite said:


> Just ordered a cooling mat for Nova.
> 
> does anyone use sunscreen on their dogs? Our cat has sunscreen (obviously made for pets) because she is white and grey and gets burned behind her ears and nose easily. Nova is black though and her ears and nose are black too  should I still get something to protect her and do I need a flotation vest for when take her swimming in the lake/river/ocean? At this stage she has only gone as far as she could still stand in the water and I don't think she knows how to swim yet. I'm always with her when she is by the water and ready to grab her but I wonder if it'd be safer to get a vest for summer when we will actually be swimming with her or is this unnecessary?


To be honest I've never even thought about using sunscreen on Woody, he's black. So I would imagine Nova would probably be ok. 
I've also never considered a flotation vest for him either, he swims well, although I don't think he's ever been anywhere really out of his depth. 
We had a little Westie years ago who we had a little life jacket for, because we were going on holiday on the Norfolk broads, and I guess if we were gonna do a boat holiday with Woody I might get him one. But I don't worry cos the only swimming he does is at the beach where he just goes in to get a ball, and I can't throw that far, so he doesn't go deep, or at a local stream, which again isn't terribly deep.
But I guess as @lullabydream says, it depends on the type of places you will be taking Nova to swim in, cos I would imagine that some of the bodies of water where you are, are very different to the places here that I would take Woody to swim.


----------



## Bugsys grandma

AsahiGo said:


> speaking of phrases one uses when their dog shows them up, has anyone said
> 
> 'He's just got character' ?
> 
> This is a self-help phrase I use after Finn has jumped onto the windowsill for the 100000000 time


Oh yes! I've used this! 
And, " he's not really being naughty, he's just got a cheeky personality " 
In fact when I went to meet Woody at the rescue centre, he jumped up on the table we were sitting at filling in forms, even the training lady there said, " this is a dog with character " ! So there you go, if the ' professional' said it, it must be true! Nothing at all to do with my lack of training skills, it is just his character!


----------



## Guest

Bugsys grandma said:


> Oh yes! I've used this!
> And, " he's not really being naughty, he's just got a cheeky personality "
> In fact when I went to meet Woody at the rescue centre, he jumped up on the table we were sitting at filling in forms, even the training lady there said, " this is a dog with character " ! So there you go, if the ' professional' said it, it must be true! Nothing at all to do with my lack of training skills, it is just his character!


Haha of course it isn't a reflection on you, it's obviously his personality then! I think there's definitely a difference between a disobedient dog and a dog that 'tries it on' a bit.

When we first seen the advert for Finn, DH kept going back to it and said 'he looks really cheeky, he's going to be hardwork'. He wasn't wrong 

I'm sure in one of Bruce Fogles' books he talks about one of his dogs 'being a bit naughty/just having character'... If people like that say it, what can the rest of us do


----------



## O2.0

Kakite said:


> Just ordered a cooling mat for Nova.
> 
> does anyone use sunscreen on their dogs? Our cat has sunscreen (obviously made for pets) because she is white and grey and gets burned behind her ears and nose easily. Nova is black though and her ears and nose are black too  should I still get something to protect her and do I need a flotation vest for when take her swimming in the lake/river/ocean? At this stage she has only gone as far as she could still stand in the water and I don't think she knows how to swim yet. I'm always with her when she is by the water and ready to grab her but I wonder if it'd be safer to get a vest for summer when we will actually be swimming with her or is this unnecessary?


I have never used sunscreen on any dog, never had issues with sun exposure either. 
As for PFDs, definitely worth it IMO. Especially younger dogs who might not be smart about how easily they could get tired. Even the best swimmers will get tired, and that's when you can have major problems. A friend of mine learned a frightening lesson swimming with her dog one day, the pup had been swimming and hiking all day, was heading out to mom, and just started going under. Totally fatigued. Luckily owner was able to get to the dog, and bring him to shore, but it was still a scary experience and reminded the owner of how easily things can happen in water. Especially when the dog can't/won't tell you that they're starting to get tired. 
I would always keep a well fitted PFD on a dog on water trips/outings.


----------



## MissKittyKat

I have a life jacket for Woody because we sea swim together and it is easier to lift him by, just in case.

It also puts my mind at rest.

He is a good swimmer as we do hydro fun swims over the winter but you just never know in the sea.










Keep an eye out for reduced stock, we got ours from pets at home, half price. Presume they had bought them as summer stock and didn't sell.


----------



## LinznMilly

I'm in Honey's bad books. :Bag

We've trying to cut one overgrown nail. Not just me - my bro and SIL, too. All the others nails are fine - just 1 that's so long it's curling over. :Bag My goodness you'd think we were torturing her!   I've thought about taking her to the groomers, but given her reaction, bro and I think it's going to be vet job instead.


----------



## Guest

Thanks everyone. I’ll definitely buy one to be safe. I appreciate this awesome space for great advice!


----------



## lullabydream

LinznMilly said:


> I'm in Honey's bad books. :Bag
> 
> We've trying to cut one overgrown nail. Not just me - my bro and SIL, too. All the others nails are fine - just 1 that's so long it's curling over. :Bag My goodness you'd think we were torturing her!   I've thought about taking her to the groomers, but given her reaction, bro and I think it's going to be vet job instead.


If the vets can trim.. Start filing her nails.

It can get a bit messy with Harley as she wants to bite the file to but I can file Eevee's easily now with the use of primula and a file. Can't show a demonstrating picture as she's probably chewing her drip off her at the vets!


----------



## Teddy-dog

Teddy is in the good books today! Thursday is agility day and he was fab! Sometimes we can be up and down haha.

We did a sequence of jump-tunnel-jump-tunnel-jump-jump and he flew! The trainer said you're going to have to shift to direct him into the second tunnel and he went so fast I couldn't keep up! He's normally quite quick but today he was really driving properly into everything. He missed the second tunnel first time round as I was too slow but then he was like 'aha! I've got it' and basically could've done it without me!!

We did bits on the a frame and weaves but they are much slower progress as the dogs need to understand them properly


----------



## LinznMilly

lullabydream said:


> If the vets can trim.. Start filing her nails.
> 
> It can get a bit messy with Harley as she wants to bite the file to but I can file Eevee's easily now with the use of primula and a file. Can't show a demonstrating picture as she's probably chewing her drip off her at the vets!


Milly does her nails with sandpaper, but atm, that's out of the question with Honey. It's out-and-out panic whenever I go anywhere near her nail. I thought Milly's reaction to the groomer doing her nails was bad, but it's got nothing on Honey. Even Primula wasn't enough to distract her. I actually thought I'd broken her trust in me because it was a good 2 hours after my SIL and bro had left that she came anywhere near me - and when I moved towards her, she backed off with her tail between her legs.


----------



## lullabydream

LinznMilly said:


> Milly does her nails with sandpaper, but atm, that's out of the question with Honey. It's out-and-out panic whenever I go anywhere near her nail. I thought Milly's reaction to the groomer doing her nails was bad, but it's got nothing on Honey. Even Primula wasn't enough to distract her. I actually thought I'd broken her trust in me because it was a good 2 hours after my SIL and bro had left that she came anywhere near me - and when I moved towards her, she backed off with her tail between her legs.


I sit every night with the nail trimmers and just touch Maisie's nails with them with lots of treats, plus the nail file. She's still a cow if she thinks it will actually be used on her. We have made small progress though.

It made my friend smile when she asked if I had any dog nail clippers when her brothers dog bit her nail down to the quick but left a bit hanging. She keeps her nails short by biting them herself... Why can't all dogs do that! I said yes am sat next to them. So mad dash to cut the nail off at her brothers house that night. Ironically his dogs called Honey too!


----------



## LinznMilly

lullabydream said:


> I sit every night with the nail trimmers and just touch Maisie's nails with them with lots of treats, plus the nail file. She's still a cow if she thinks it will actually be used on her. We have made small progress though.
> 
> It made my friend smile when she asked if I had any dog nail clippers when her brothers dog bit her nail down to the quick but left a bit hanging. She keeps her nails short by biting them herself... Why can't all dogs do that! I said yes am sat next to them. So mad dash to cut the nail off at her brothers house that night. Ironically his dogs called Honey too!


See, I don't think we have the time to do that - Not atm. The nail does hurt her if she catches it in the ground, or if I accidentally cause her to catch it when carrying her, so it needs doing, and needs doing soon.

I'm going to enquire with a groomer - see if they can do it. If not, it'll be the vets.


----------



## tabelmabel

Murphs and tills are still not back from boarding. Due back 5.30 today; seems odd without them!

We had a great week in Blackie. So, so lucky with the weather. Was very windy but not much in the way of rain at all.
Until this morning when we left a pouring wet blackie and have come home to sunny Scotland!

So just a bit of doggyless random chat really


----------



## Boxer123

Another day when I go to get a cuppa and lose my seat. Anyone want a boxer for the weekend?


----------



## XemzX

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 419313
> Another day when I go to get a cuppa and lose my seat. Anyone want a boxer for the weekend?


A regular occurrence my house too! The other half has been known to give up his seat for the dogs - not something you'd find me doing 
I cant believe how big Loki is now too! I really should come on here more regularly.

We are attending an organised sighthound walk today which I am quite looking forward to as it is great socialising dog and human alike


----------



## Boxer123

XemzX said:


> A regular occurrence my house too! The other half has been known to give up his seat for the dogs - not something you'd find me doing
> I cant believe how big Loki is now too! I really should come on here more regularly.
> 
> We are attending an organised sighthound walk today which I am quite looking forward to as it is great socialising dog and human alike


I have also give my my seat because Sox looks so devastated when he can't fit in. Loki is a big lump now bless him.


----------



## LinznMilly

Well, that's the Nail Saga out of the way. Took Honey to [email protected]'s Groom Room and got them all trimmed. Not sure I liked being separated from her while she got them done, but maybe it was for the best. Maybe I would have made her worse - I don't know.

Apparently she was well behaved and didn't try to bite the groomer. Poor girl was trembling as I handed her over - but then her tail was tucked even as we entered the store.  Groomer said the nail didn't look normal, so I'll be keeping a close eye on her. I'll be taking her to the vet for a general check-up and to book her spay anyway.



Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 419313
> Another day when I go to get a cuppa and lose my seat. Anyone want a boxer for the weekend?


That's one good thing about having Little and Large - always room on the sofa for me. :Happy


----------



## Teddy-dog

XemzX said:


> A regular occurrence my house too! The other half has been known to give up his seat for the dogs - not something you'd find me doing
> I cant believe how big Loki is now too! I really should come on here more regularly.
> 
> We are attending an organised sighthound walk today which I am quite looking forward to as it is great socialising dog and human alike


That's not at Elmsley is it??


----------



## tabelmabel

LinznMilly said:


> to book her spay anyway.


Tills gets spayed Tuesday. I am very nervous about it


----------



## XemzX

Teddy-dog said:


> That's not at Elmsley is it??


It was Roundhay Park  It is through Sighthound Social club - they have a website and facebook page. Anybody is welcome, if you're ever free for one  They tend to do them around West Yorkshire


----------



## Teddy-dog

XemzX said:


> It was Roundhay Park  It is through Sighthound Social club - they have a website and facebook page. Anybody is welcome, if you're ever free for one  They tend to do them around West Yorkshire


I've seen the roundhay ones before but haven't quite braved taking Teds!! He is doing better and he's done pretty well at a couple of fun dog shows he's been to but he might be a bit embarrassing haha!

I asked because one of my clients is taking their greyhound to a greyhound meet and wondered if it was the same one.

I would like to do one of those walks though! Maybe if I bring my parents dogs too, Teddy tends to be better as he loves his friends so isn't as excited about meeting others... usually!


----------



## catz4m8z

LinznMilly said:


> Well, that's the Nail Saga out of the way. Took Honey to [email protected]'s Groom Room and got them all trimmed. Not sure I liked being separated from her while she got them done, but maybe it was for the best. Maybe I would have made her worse - I don't know.


Heidi always goes to the vet to get hers done, shes another one who doesnt trust her owner near a pair of clippers!LOL They always take her away to do it and apparently shes good as gold, unlike how fidgety she is left with me. I think its something they just get used to after a while.

Nothing doing with my lot. Got out for a walk this morning in the dry but now its rain, rain, rain. Dogs on snooze setting....:Yawn


----------



## Magyarmum

catz4m8z said:


> Heidi always goes to the vet to get hers done, shes another one who doesnt trust her owner near a pair of clippers!LOL They always take her away to do it and apparently shes good as gold, unlike how fidgety she is left with me. I think its something they just get used to after a while.
> 
> Nothing doing with my lot. Got out for a walk this morning in the dry but now its rain, rain, rain. Dogs on snooze setting....:Yawn


A lovely sunny day today but because I had lots to do in the house, we haven't been out for walkies. Both boys have spent their day doing what Schnauzers were bred to do, searching the garden for small furry creatures like meecies!

There's a fallen branch half way up the garden which has been under thorough investigation for much of the day, and when last seen looks like an archaeological dig

Tomorrow we're off to group training where they'll meet other dogs..................... should be interestinglayful


----------



## Teddy-dog

XemzX said:


> It was Roundhay Park  It is through Sighthound Social club - they have a website and facebook page. Anybody is welcome, if you're ever free for one  They tend to do them around West Yorkshire


We still need to meet up for a walk too - that's my fault for being slack!


----------



## Teddy-dog

Teddy is in the mood for cuddles tonight


----------



## UnicornCupcakeQueen

Hi I'm new to this website


----------



## Beth78

that was weird.
So who's going for a nice wet walk this morning.
We have been out sporting our rain macs and boots.
Should've just worn my swimsuit.


----------



## tabelmabel

Ha ha yes @UnicornCupcakeQueen is on the wrong forum for fast chat here! Ok on the weather front here @Beth78. Dry. For now at least


----------



## Squeeze

Stuck in work for the morning...
Want to take Jaxon to the beach later... 
It’s been 13 days since the beach ban was lifted and I’ve not taken him once yet... 
But in fairness I’ve not been able to open the boot to my car so we’ve only doing our walk from home...

But it’s a Sunday... which means the beach will be busy... And people will annoy me...


----------



## Bugsys grandma

I wasn't aware this was a forum to entertain bored people?


----------



## Cookielabrador

Hello everyone!!
Haven't been online in ages but here's a quick update -
Cookie hasn't been doing much aside from being stupid 








Took her on a quick walk this morning along the beach...








And I've started watching Killing eve! It's really good


----------



## Squeeze

Decided against the beach in the end...:Hilarious
The rain went away and the sun came out so it would have been packed... Told the boy we will go tomorrow instead...
Took a wonder down the lane instead. We're so lucky to have a choice of two walks right on our doorstep.


----------



## Boxer123

Squeeze said:


> Decided against the beach in the end...:Hilarious
> The rain went away and the sun came out so it would have been packed... Told the boy we will go tomorrow instead...
> Took a wonder down the lane instead. We're so lucky to have a choice of two walks right on our doorstep.
> View attachment 419468


Always looking smily and happy.


----------



## Boxer123

Well I'm proud of young Loki and sox today. I ran oxford half which meant I was out way longer than normal not helped by the fact I lost my car after. Expected Loki to have caused some chaos but got back and they were still sleeping (5 hours later ! ) we went for a long walk in the dark and rain which probably helped before I went.

Best of all after weeks of treats Loki has agreed to wear his lights. Now we are all having cuddles.


----------



## lullabydream

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 419493
> View attachment 419494
> Well I'm proud of young Loki and sox today. I ran oxford half which meant I was out way longer than normal not helped by the fact I lost my car after. Expected Loki to have caused some chaos but got back and they were still sleeping (5 hours later ! ) we went for a long walk in the dark and rain which probably helped before I went.
> 
> Best of all after weeks of treats Loki has agreed to wear his lights. Now we are all having cuddles.


Does he think he looks a wally still though?


----------



## Boxer123

lullabydream said:


> Does he think he looks a wally still though?


He does indeed think he looks like a wally and is slightly ashamed he sold out for chicken.


----------



## Squeeze

Thanks @Boxer123 
And Loki... I don't think you look like a wally at all


----------



## Boxer123

Squeeze said:


> Thanks @Boxer123
> And Loki... I don't think you look like a wally at all


He thanks u he thinks he looks like a Christmas tree.


----------



## catz4m8z

Took Heidi down the vets for her claw clipping today. The nurse mentioned they were wondering why I asked for her to be taken out back as she was good as gold and just lay there. I said its coz she fidgets like crazy when Im around!
Nurse then mentioned again how good she was coz apparently 'you expect little dogs to be more jumpy/nervous/snappy'. Sad that the vets have this preconceived notion (probably from experience!)....but glad that my lot are generally speaking fairly mellow.


----------



## Squeeze

We made it to the beach...


----------



## tabelmabel

Well, that's my car fuelled and ready for the drive tomorrow to get Tilly spayed. She is having the keyhole surgery so it's a few miles to go. Not too many, about 30 but she has to be there 8.30a.m and it involves a rush hour traffic drive over the bridge (forth road) so need to leave mine around 7.15.

Which means getting her up and out for her toilets about 6ish. And that, in school hols, is exceptionally early for us 

They said she would be all done by 2ish so my daughter will come with me and we will have a lovely day in the shops whilst we wait. There's a big shopping complex nearish by.

Havent actually got a clue where im going so will need to dig out my sat nav and hope it gets us there ok


----------



## Beth78

tabelmabel said:


> Well, that's my car fuelled and ready for the drive tomorrow to get Tilly spayed. She is having the keyhole surgery so it's a few miles to go. Not too many, about 30 but she has to be there 8.30a.m and it involves a rush hour traffic drive over the bridge (forth road) so need to leave mine around 7.15.
> 
> Which means getting her up and out for her toilets about 6ish. And that, in school hols, is exceptionally early for us
> 
> They said she would be all done by 2ish so my daughter will come with me and we will have a lovely day in the shops whilst we wait. There's a big shopping complex nearish by.
> 
> Havent actually got a clue where im going so will need to dig out my sat nav and hope it gets us there ok


Good luck Tilly. Hope you have a lovely day of shopping!


----------



## Beth78

We have been on a very muddy walk so it was straight in the shower for Whisp.
Then a day of snoozing under a blanket.


----------



## Squeeze

Good luck for tomorrow Tilly... Sounds like you've got the perfect day planned to keep your mind off it @tabelmabel

@Beth78 - Such an adorable picture!


----------



## XemzX

Teddy-dog said:


> We still need to meet up for a walk too - that's my fault for being slack!


Don't worry about it! Im just the same!

The dogs had an easy day today and have had quick street walks but will be having kongs and a bone tonight to make up for the boring day!


----------



## catz4m8z

Had to rescue Alfie this afternoon.....from the top of the stairs!

I dont really use the upstairs of my house much so the dogs rarely tackle the stairs but Ive made it more interesting by going up and down, clearing rooms out lately.
Heard all this whimpering and there was Alf demanding to be rescued. Kinda awkward coz I was in the middle of making dog biscuits and had flour and biscuit mix all over my hands! Still Alf made a hands-free rescue possible by clinging to my front like a baby koala!:Hilarious


----------



## Teddy-dog

I wonder what he'd been up to while we were out.....

Disclaimer: the treat packs were actually already empty (I know they're rubbishy treats but sometimes I can only afford rubbish and if they're on offer I usually buy! :Hilarious). And apparently he doesn't like crusts! What a fussy street dog.


----------



## Boxer123

Teddy-dog said:


> I wonder what he'd been up to while we were out.....
> 
> Disclaimer: the treat packs were actually already empty (I know they're rubbishy treats but sometimes I can only afford rubbish and if they're on offer I usually buy! :Hilarious). And apparently he doesn't like crusts! What a fussy street dog.


Caught in the act.


----------



## Teddy-dog

Boxer123 said:


> Caught in the act.


He's so pleased with himself


----------



## Beth78

Snuffle mat time!








Always a great way to entertain the brain.


----------



## Cookielabrador

Took Cookie for a walk earlier - Spot the dog :Watching


----------



## Cookielabrador

Sorry to post twice in a row but we went on a great walk this morning in Dorking - took loaads of photos as usual


----------



## lullabydream

Cookielabrador said:


> Sorry to post twice in a row but we went on a great walk this morning in Dorking - took loaads of photos as usual
> View attachment 419952
> 
> 
> View attachment 419951
> 
> 
> View attachment 419956
> 
> 
> View attachment 419954
> 
> View attachment 419955


That stick is like a tree!


----------



## Boxer123

Sox has been helping with the marathon training efforts. Now he is sleeping it off. Sox is doing so well at the moment no reacting recall spot on. He never strays much further than this to be fair.

Meanwhile me and Loki have been practicing walking in the house


----------



## Magyarmum

I'm having to keep my two in the house this afternoon because they're holding the commemoration of the 1956 Hungarian Uprising service on the village green which is directly opposite our garden.

The village green is milling with people and I know if I let the terrierists out they'll only stand at the gate and bark their heads off. Hopefully, the pig snouts I've given them will last long enough until the ceremony's over and everyone's gone home!

Tomorrow we're off to group training for a couple of hours. Last week the white fing made friends with another white fing - a young Akita!


----------



## Lurcherlad

Jack and I had a lovely long walk along local bridleways in the crisp sunshine this morning - numpty owner and pita dog free 

Perfick!


----------



## catz4m8z

awwww, Alfie has tucked himself up into bed again! He always manages to get underneath his blankie without disturbing it at all....all I can see is one eye looking at me!LOL


----------



## Guest

Grateful for my puppy girl today...

We had a Sunday sleep in until 9am (she did have a potty break and breakfast at 7am, but came back to bed straight away for another sleep). After that a wonderful bush walk in the sun. This afternoon we played games and ran around like crazy chickens. Now it's cuddles and wind down time. I cannot believe we've only had her since March. It feels like we've always had her.


----------



## Guest

Oh and we tried the cooling mat


----------



## Teddy-dog

So yesterday I got a thing.... 
it's still a bit red and sore so the colours will be better when it's healed but my boys are with me forever now!


----------



## Guest

That's the „I'm sorry I pinched you when I was going for my ball" look. Big sad eyes and licking my bruise  oh well I said to her it's ok because I've stepped on her little feet a few times too


----------



## Beth78

Teddy-dog said:


> So yesterday I got a thing....
> it's still a bit red and sore so the colours will be better when it's healed but my boys are with me forever now!
> 
> View attachment 420069


That's a beautiful piece of art !
I had one in remembrance of my greyhound Lily.








Would like one of one of my hens but can't afford it at the moment.


----------



## Cookielabrador

I met up with a friend for a dog walk today - obviously I had to take some pics


----------



## Teddy-dog

Beth78 said:


> That's a beautiful piece of art !
> I had one in remembrance of my greyhound Lily.
> View attachment 420093
> 
> Would like one of one of my hens but can't afford it at the moment.


Oh that's lovely! I love the heart. I've been saving up to get one of Teds and Juno for ages (I love them both so couldn't decide who to get first so I had to get them together!). In fact most of the money came from my birthday last year! It balances with my griaffes that I have on my other thigh too


----------



## Guest

One happy little lady.


----------



## Beth78

Went on a lovely walk in the woods today.
I'm enjoying using the flexi lead, I think she is as well. Gives her abit more freedom.


----------



## Cookielabrador

Cookies had a great morning today, quick walk, chased the cat, and now relaxing in bed 









__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Magyarmum

Have you ever come home from training feeling totally demoralised having been made to feel you know absolutely nothing about dogs and even less about training them?

The session didn't start very well, because even before we'd got there Grisha had been barking and generally getting himself worked up which is stressful when you're concentrating on where you're going!. Then whilst I was reversing my car into a parking space he'd accidentally gouged the back of my hand with his claws and it was bleeding heavily. (don't ask how it happened)..So we arrived at the field with a hot and bothered me, clinging onto two overexcited dogs with my "good" hand, and the other wrapped in a blood soaked paper tissue!

Great consternation from Gabor our trainer who wanted to know if one of the dogs had bitten me? Nooooo ... just me being stupid! 

Only about half a dozen dogs there, but as we're all at a different stage or learning, Gabor deals with everyone on an individual basis. I'm trying to relearn loose leash walking with the dogs but because Grisha's not polite and constantly barges into Gwylim, I'm now walking with a dog on either side of me, which I've never done before! The problem was that Grisha was walking on my "poorly" hand side and I kept catching it with the lead which was painful, so much so that I stopped and we just stood and watched the other dogs Gabor must have thought I needed help because he sent over his "star" pupil to help me. Oh dear! 

A lovely girl who spoke excellent English, but for some reason seemed convinced I knew little or nothing about dogs. According to her, because both dogs were too busy watching what was going on to listen to me, I don't understand my two and must work on building a firm relationship with them as we're not well bonded. And because they didn't want the treats I offered, they're not hungry, so I'm obviously feeding them too much - only one meal a day and preferably raw. I did explain I'd owned dogs for some 60 years, but apparently that counts for nothing. I'm useless where dogs are concerned!

I know she was well meaning and didn't intend to come over as patronising, but despite being pretty bomb proof - it did hurt a little bit!


----------



## Squeeze

@Magyarmum - Hope your hand heals soon... Don't be too demoralised... Put it down to a bad day and start again at your next session...


----------



## lullabydream

Magyarmum said:


> Have you ever come home from training feeling totally demoralised having been made to feel you know absolutely nothing about dogs and even less about training them?
> 
> The session didn't start very well, because even before we'd got there Grisha had been barking and generally getting himself worked up which is stressful when you're concentrating on where you're going!. Then whilst I was reversing my car into a parking space he'd accidentally gouged the back of my hand with his claws and it was bleeding heavily. (don't ask how it happened)..So we arrived at the field with a hot and bothered me, clinging onto two overexcited dogs with my "good" hand, and the other wrapped in a blood soaked paper tissue!
> 
> Great consternation from Gabor our trainer who wanted to know if one of the dogs had bitten me? Nooooo ... just me being stupid!
> 
> Only about half a dozen dogs there, but as we're all at a different stage or learning, Gabor deals with everyone on an individual basis. I'm trying to relearn loose leash walking with the dogs but because Grisha's not polite and constantly barges into Gwylim, I'm now walking with a dog on either side of me, which I've never done before! The problem was that Grisha was walking on my "poorly" hand side and I kept catching it with the lead which was painful, so much so that I stopped and we just stood and watched the other dogs Gabor must have thought I needed help because he sent over his "star" pupil to help me. Oh dear!
> 
> A lovely girl who spoke excellent English, but for some reason seemed convinced I knew little or nothing about dogs. According to her, because both dogs were too busy watching what was going on to listen to me, I don't understand my two and must work on building a firm relationship with them as we're not well bonded. And because they didn't want the treats I offered, they're not hungry, so I'm obviously feeding them too much - only one meal a day and preferably raw. I did explain I'd owned dogs for some 60 years, but apparently that counts for nothing. I'm useless where dogs are concerned!
> 
> I know she was well meaning and didn't intend to come over as patronising, but despite being pretty bomb proof - it did hurt a little bit!


I would actually want to stick to my guns walking the dogs on one side rather than use two hands... Maybe am in a minority but I find it easier having some what a free hand per se, that's dependent how you hold the lead etc but ones always looser so that's the one I have always classed as a free hand. Even with well behaved dogs, a free hand offers that chance if something spooked a dog, dog came out of no where, you have the ability to use free hand. Maybe it's just helped me walking a reactive dog, or one that would try and chase cats. I don't know...

Any good trainer should know food isn't always a motivator..

I don't know @magrymum sometimes it's nice to get help from others in a group but other times it's really not. This was touched on before the difference on how some trainers train, I would feel deflated as you. I know you are doing what you can and how hard its been to find a trainer who can speak English. Thing is like you say, where you are you actually seem an oddball to others as you take time to train, feed your dogs, walk your dogs and on the lead too. Am sure you will get there with white fing. Your going at his pace, that's what matters and no wonder your hand was sore. Hindsight is a wonderful thing and maybe you could have said, look what the monkey did I will sit this one out but you didn't. You know tomorrow a couple days time when your hand feels a bit better you'll be up that beautiful countryside of yours practicing what you got taught. It will all come together eventually. Good Luck.


----------



## Magyarmum

Squeeze said:


> @Magyarmum - Hope your hand heals soon... Don't be too demoralised... Put it down to a bad day and start again at your next session...


Thank you for the kind words. It's not often I get down hearted and looking back it was a combination of things that left me feeling stressed and slightly vulnerable. I'm fine now.


----------



## Jason25

I'm roughly 18 months in to having daisy now and we are still doing training, before having a her I thought I'd have her fully trained within a month, how wrong was I :Hilarious I do enjoy training though so I'm glad she wasn't trained with in a month 

Here's one from today, we've been doing some recall games


----------



## Beth78

Jason25 said:


> I'm roughly 18 months in to having daisy now and we are still doing training, before having a her I thought I'd have her fully trained within a month, how wrong was I :Hilarious I do enjoy training though so I'm glad she wasn't trained with in a month
> 
> Here's one from today, we've been doing some recall games
> View attachment 420220


I love recall training, training in general really. It's so rewarding for both dog and human.
Daisy is a Beautiful girl.
I see so many fat staffies around.
Fat dogs in general actually, saw a fat greyhound the other day, weirdest shape, like a ball on long legs.


----------



## Squeeze

Just back from the vets after another eye "injury"...
I've told Jaxon he'll be getting a pair of these for Christmas if he doesn't stop sticking things in his eyes...


----------



## MissKittyKat

Squeeze said:


> Just back from the vets after another eye "injury"...
> I've told Jaxon he'll be getting a pair of these for Christmas if he doesn't stop sticking things in his eyes...
> View attachment 420227


Doggles?

Love them x


----------



## Magyarmum

lullabydream said:


> I would actually want to stick to my guns walking the dogs on one side rather than use two hands... Maybe am in a minority but I find it easier having some what a free hand per se, that's dependent how you hold the lead etc but ones always looser so that's the one I have always classed as a free hand. Even with well behaved dogs, a free hand offers that chance if something spooked a dog, dog came out of no where, you have the ability to use free hand. Maybe it's just helped me walking a reactive dog, or one that would try and chase cats. I don't know...
> 
> Any good trainer should know food isn't always a motivator..
> 
> I don't know @magrymum sometimes it's nice to get help from others in a group but other times it's really not. This was touched on difference on how some trainers train, I would feel deflated as you. I know you are doing what you can and how hard its been to find a trainer who can speak English. Thing is like you say, where you are you actually seem an oddball to others as you take time to train, feed your dogs, walk your dogs and on the lead too. Am sure you will get there with white fing. Your going at his pace, that's what matters and no wonder your hand was sore. Hindsight is a wonderful thing and maybe you could have said, look what the monkey did I will sit this one out but you didn't. You know tomorrow a couple days time when your hand feels a bit better you'll be up that beautiful countryside of yours practicing what you got taught. It will all come together eventually. Good Luck.


No you're not in a minority because I much prefer to have both dogs on one side and hold both leads in the same hand, leaving the other "free". so to speak. I've already decided that I'm only walking the dogs on different sides until the white fing has learnt to walk in a reasonably straight line and stops wandering all over the place.. Gwylim, bless him is very long suffering but it was getting to the point where he didn't want to go out for a walk. He walks nicely on his lead and at least this way he can trot along without having to worry about being knocked sideways!

I was also told that I don't trust my dogs because whenever a vehicle go by, (particularly harvesters or threshers that take up most of the road) the boys sit and I hold their collars or the handles on the back of their harnesses for extra security. Neither of them is worried about traffic but as I know from Georgina even a virtually bomb proof dog can sometimes get spooked! And if that wasn't enough was told that I should pack and unpack my car and do everything I need to do before allowing the dogs to get in or out of it ............. how odd is that? 

I was only thinking this morning how much the white fing has calmed down since I brought him home at the end of June. At home one couldn't wish for a more obedient and loving little dog. I think now it's just a case of getting him used to being in places where there are lots of people, something he'd had no experience of before I had him so weather permitting we'll keep up the 1 to 1 training At least I know from going to group training that he has no problems meeting other dogs, so I'll think in another 3 weeks we'll give up going, because a 100 mile round trip in winter .isn't a pleasure.

Anyway, thank you very much for your support. I'm feeling much better now and my hands beginning to heal nicely. The young man who will remain nameless, but who's big white and bouncy is fast asleep on the sofa.

A photo of him yesterday helping unpack the Zooplus parcel!


----------



## Jason25

Beth78 said:


> I love recall training, training in general really. It's so rewarding for both dog and human.
> Daisy is a Beautiful girl.
> I see so many fat staffies around.
> Fat dogs in general actually, saw a fat greyhound the other day, weirdest shape, like a ball on long legs.


Yeah I find it always puts me in a good mood lol, and I try my hardest to keep her in good shape, it's now I'm wondering if she needs to put on a little bit more weight lol


----------



## lullabydream

Magyarmum said:


> I don't trust my dogs because whenever a vehicle go by, (particularly harvesters or threshers that take up most of the road) the boys sit and I hold their collars or the handles on the back of their harnesses for extra security. Neither of them is worried about traffic but as I know from Georgina even a virtually bomb proof dog can sometimes get spooked


Sorry I had to giggle at that, is the next step to be walk next to a road with no lead so that you trust your dogs...

I think consideration and risk assessment is always good.

Do what you feel is right.

To be honest I always have my dogs close by when the tractors are working on fields near me. I thought it was just common sense. Plus I thought the farmer appreciated it not having to be aware of a dog that might bolt out, not that they can always see in front when working the land.. None are bothered by tractors and again this isn't a road but being a bit decent around other people.

You obviously have seen improvements with the handsome white thing and am sure that's down to the relationship you have built with him. So kudos to you.


----------



## Jason25

We've been working on muzzle training for so long now and I think we are nearly ready to go outside with it on.

We've made a lot of progress the last few days and can walk around the house and garden with it on and she won't try and take it off, but I'm still using primula cheese as a reward lol.she freezes a bit when a lead goes on her, but will walk around with the muzzle on and no lead without a problem. So next step is to get her used to wearing and walking around with a lead on then it will be training out on the street with it


----------



## MissKittyKat

We've been fossil hunting today. Found quite a few parts of ammonites.









Woody found it hard work!


----------



## Squeeze

We've had a lovely afternoon catching up with my friend, my goddaughter M and Ruby their dog...
Nice hour and half (on lead!!) walk along the seafront and then down on the beach for playtime...
M found it hilarious when Jaxon came out the sea and shook all over us...
Jaxon and M spent a good ten minutes playing ball... He was so gentle with her... 
Proud of my boy today...


----------



## Guest

Nova made a gorgeous new friend. They were playing nicely with each other, this German shepherd girl is called Murphy and 3 years old. She was so gentle with Nova!


----------



## Guest

Stunning photos!!!



Squeeze said:


> We've had a lovely afternoon catching up with my friend, my goddaughter M and Ruby their dog...
> Nice hour and half (on lead!!) walk along the seafront and then down on the beach for playtime...
> M found it hilarious when Jaxon came out the sea and shook all over us...
> Jaxon and M spent a good ten minutes playing ball... He was so gentle with her...
> Proud of my boy today...
> 
> View attachment 420332
> View attachment 420333


----------



## Squeeze

@Kakite thank you...  It's been a beautiful day... So nice to see the sunshine


----------



## Guest

I ordered Novas flotation vest yesterday and it’s due to arrive this morning! Can’t wait to see if it’ll fit properly and if all goes well we’ll take her to the beach on the weekend to see how she goes.


----------



## Boxer123

Kakite said:


> I ordered Novas flotation vest yesterday and it's due to arrive this morning! Can't wait to see if it'll fit properly and if all goes well we'll take her to the beach on the weekend to see how she goes.


Lucky girl that sounds lovely.


----------



## catz4m8z

wow...just realiesed that I dont spend nearly enough time training my dogs to do anything. Alfie has forgotten 'sit'!:Shy:Bag
Gave all the doglets a chew earlier and asked for a sit, which all the other dogs did instantly but my special boy Alfie couldnt seem to work out what sit meant! :Wacky He really wanted his treat though but really didnt know what I was asking for....so he ran into his crate and sat in there!LOL:Hilarious
He is a menace with open doors or strangers so often gets told to go to his crate. He earned his treat anyways coz it wasnt the sit I asked for but he was a very good boy!:Smug


----------



## Guest

Finn has become friends with a couple of hedgehogs. We have to visit them on our morning walk now. 

This morning, one of them weren't in its' usual spot, and Finn paced around the spot crying


----------



## Boxer123

AsahiGo said:


> Finn has become friends with a couple of hedgehogs. We have to visit them on our morning walk now.
> 
> This morning, one of them weren't in its' usual spot, and Finn paced around the spot crying


How sweet that's lovely is it dark when you go out?


----------



## Guest

Yeah, we're out for about 5 am - so we often see hedgehogs and foxes. Finn loves hedgehogs lol, and he's not yet tried to pick one up. The fox we saw this morning gave him a pitying 'what is wrong with you' look when Finn tried to kangaroo over to it!


----------



## Boxer123

AsahiGo said:


> Yeah, we're out for about 5 am - so we often see hedgehogs and foxes. Finn loves hedgehogs lol, and he's not yet tried to pick one up. The fox we saw this morning gave him a pitying 'what is wrong with you' look when Finn tried to kangaroo over to it!


Bless him I like early morning walking but got a bit spooked this morning in the mist.


----------



## Guest

I think I would too - it's pitch black! Are you in the countryside?

We live in the city so it's never that dark.


----------



## Boxer123

AsahiGo said:


> I think I would too - it's pitch black! Are you in the countryside?
> 
> We live in the city so it's never that dark.


Yes I'm in the country it's pitch black I have a head torch but have to admit it is spooky especially the noises from the woods.


----------



## Guest

The fog is definitely atmospheric for this time of year!


----------



## Torin.

I haven't done a head torch walk yet this year, but I'm heading towards it!


----------



## Guest

I think Finn is bioluminescent - he just glows in the dark. I can't quite justify a headtorch, I just follow him.


----------



## Boxer123

Torin. said:


> I haven't done a head torch walk yet this year, but I'm heading towards it!


Is it this weekend the clocks are going back ? It might give a bit more sunlight in the evening.


----------



## Guest

Yeah, they go back this Sunday morning(?) extra sleep!


----------



## Torin.

Boxer123 said:


> Is it this weekend the clocks are going back ? It might give a bit more sunlight in the evening.


Yep, this weekend. Alas clocks going back means less light (the darkness that is currently 6pm will next week be the darkness at 5pm) - it's going forward in the spring that gives more.


----------



## Boxer123

AsahiGo said:


> Yeah, they go back this Sunday morning(?) extra sleep!


Will you tell the boxers about the extra sleep.


----------



## Guest

haha, yeah good luck  can't read a clock, but always knows when it's time for walks/meals!


----------



## MissKittyKat

AsahiGo said:


> Finn has become friends with a couple of hedgehogs. We have to visit them on our morning walk now.
> 
> This morning, one of them weren't in its' usual spot, and Finn paced around the spot crying


We had our first hog incident last night, woody has been running to the same spot in the garden last couple of nights but I've been calling him in.

Last night, as I haven't been well, OH let Woody out for the toilet, 5 mins later he finds me to say the creature in the garden was a hedgehog and Woody and tried to put in in his mouth, 5 mins later another shout downstairs, eeekkk, he's covered in jumpy fleas. I went out to try and find the hog but I couldn't and no sign this morning so fingers crossed it was ok.

I've been walking with my torch the last few weeks and we do a weekly canicross race with head torches, Woody just comes alive.


----------



## Guest

MissKittyKat said:


> We had our first hog incident last night, woody has been running to the same spot in the garden last couple of nights but I've been calling him in.
> 
> Last night, as I haven't been well, OH let Woody out for the toilet, 5 mins later he finds me to say the creature in the garden was a hedgehog and Woody and tried to put in in his mouth, 5 mins later another shout downstairs, eeekkk, he's covered in jumpy fleas. I went out to try and find the hog but I couldn't and no sign this morning so fingers crossed it was ok.
> 
> I've been walking with my torch the last few weeks and we do a weekly canicross race with head torches, Woody just comes alive.


(get well soon!) ahhhh you've got an itchy dog then! I was worried about ticks. Finn isn't too bad with small furries (we've got a house rabbit and guinea pigs). I think he just wants to play


----------



## MissKittyKat

AsahiGo said:


> (get well soon!) ahhhh you've got an itchy dog then! I was worried about ticks. Finn isn't too bad with small furries (we've got a house rabbit and guinea pigs). I think he just wants to play


I think Woody probably does too but doesn't know how too! He does chase wild rabbits but never catches them and is fine with the cats.

OH was worse that Woody thinking the fleas were going to eat him alive! I do keep Woody and the cats flead so wasn't worried about them.

I just hope hog was ok, not sure how it got into the garden as we are surrounded by fences, I do know we have a mole in the garden over winter and I'm expecting him back soon.

Woody has only had one tick all year and considering we run in woods with deer that wasn't too bad. He's had more crawl on to him but I've usually noticed before they have attached, the joy of him having light fur.

I just carry a removal tool around with me.

Feeling much better thanks, always happens in the winter school holidays, relax and get a cold!


----------



## Jason25

So proud of daisy, after one training session she will stand between my legs with a slight hand movement and the command "place" hopefully will have the hand movement removed by tomorrow 

Just curious what word do you use for this? I was gonna use the word "between" but finding easier to say "place" instead. 

I found hotdog was the best reward for this because she would follow my hand with the hot dog scent on it then bring her through to the front with the hotdog in the other hand


----------



## Beth78

Tried this with Whisp a couple of times, she gets it but she is too tall and I'm too short, so nearly ended up A over T afew times


----------



## Boxer123

I'm not sure if sox enjoyed the afternoon snuggles as much as Loki .


----------



## Jason25

Binned the walk off this morning, it's raining and I don't wanna get wet 

We've been doing more training this morning and the "space" command is coming along nicely, slight hand flick with the command but she's grasping it a lot quicker than yesterday. 

Done that with some obedience training, finished off with a good game with the puller rings. She's gone back to bed now waiting for her breakfast by the looks of it :Hilarious


----------



## Lurcherlad

Blowing a gale here in Essex and quite muddy everywhere.

A nuisance Golden Retriever, an overgrown and partly blocked footpath and a wasp stung my finger twice!


----------



## Beth78

Lurcherlad said:


> Blowing a gale here in Essex and quite muddy everywhere.
> 
> A nuisance Golden Retriever, an overgrown and partly blocked footpath and a wasp stung my finger twice!


Wow you're luck is down today.


----------



## Beth78

Just got back from 2 long, wet and muddy walks.
Looking after this bundle of energy for the next few days


----------



## Torin.

I have new wellies (my old ones sprung a leak) so I can do muddy field walks again


----------



## Magyarmum

We're having a sh**y day today.

Started off by the small black hairy creature sitting down and refusing to budge! Sure sign he's got a lump of poo attached to his backside, poor boy!

What a fuss and palaver trying to remove it .... warm soapy water and a flannel and trying to be as gentle as I can. You'd think I was trying to murder him instead of making him feel more comfortable. 

Luckily he cleaned up quite easily, but just to make sure I wasn't going to do it again he sat on his bum for the next half hour 

We're now waiting for Joska to arrive and empty my septic tank and once done hopefully it'll be the sh***y day over for another few months!


----------



## Lurcherlad

Beth78 said:


> Wow you're luck is down today.


Compared to yesterday - it was a breeze


----------



## Cookielabrador

Magyarmum said:


> We're having a sh**y day today.
> 
> Started off by the small black hairy creature sitting down and refusing to budge! Sure sign he's got a lump of poo attached to his backside, poor boy!
> 
> What a fuss and palaver trying to remove it .... warm soapy water and a flannel and trying to be as gentle as I can. You'd think I was trying to murder him instead of making him feel more comfortable.
> 
> Luckily he cleaned up quite easily, but just to make sure I wasn't going to do it again he sat on his bum for the next half hour
> 
> We're now waiting for Joska to arrive and empty my septic tank and once done hopefully it'll be the sh***y day over for another few months!


Sorry you've had a bad day - here are some pics of Cookie being stupid to cheer you up!


----------



## Squeeze

Weather has been horrendous the past two days... it stopped raining around 2 so we made a quick dash for it...
We made it out and back in the dry...


----------



## MissKittyKat

Play with me mummy!









We did manage our usual group run this morning but our afternoon walk was a quick dash around the field.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Cookielabrador said:


> Sorry you've had a bad day - here are some pics of Cookie being stupid to cheer you up!
> View attachment 420599
> View attachment 420600
> View attachment 420601
> View attachment 420602
> View attachment 420603


There seriously needs to be a HaHa button on posts just for Cookie x


----------



## Beth78

Just managed to teach the lovely dog I'm looking after to go to "bed"! 
He's so sweet and willing to learn.
Love dog training !


----------



## Guest

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 420518
> View attachment 420519
> View attachment 420518
> I'm not sure if sox enjoyed the afternoon snuggles as much as Loki .


seriously in love with those two!!! Would love to meet your doggies and dogs you.


----------



## MissKittyKat

I'm glad my dog feels happy and secure because he really does look ridiculous


----------



## Boxer123

Kakite said:


> seriously in love with those two!!! Would love to meet your doggies and dogs you.


They are a funny pair !


----------



## Bugsys grandma

Boxer123 said:


> They are a funny pair !


They are also a very handsome pair of lads too! 
Loki looks like he's borrowed legs from a giraffe, they look SO long!!


----------



## Boxer123

Bugsys grandma said:


> They are also a very handsome pair of lads too!
> Loki looks like he's borrowed legs from a giraffe, they look SO long!!


Ha ha he is so long when he stretches his body out.


----------



## LinznMilly

Haven't been on this thread in forever! It's been great catching up. 

It's official! Honey was definitely, 100% sent to me by Max! How do I know?

Well!

I've posted more about this in General Health, but ATM, I'm going mad with toothache, an infected tooth/gum, and a jaw/cheek condition I've been led to believe is called TMD. In short, the pain is off the scale!

Yesterday, I'd gone to Asda, which is about 10mins walk from mine. Typically, as I approached the self-checkout, the pain hit. Hard. I managed to keep the tears (autocorrect decides that should be "years" - who am I to disagree? :Hilarious ) at bay until I got home, where Honey was waiting at the top of the stairs for me. I broke down. When I finally composed myself, Honey had disappeared! Max was no good with emotional breakdowns, either.   
. 
But now, I'm scared! If Honey was sent to me by Max, God knows what trouble-making nutjob Milly will send me when her time comes! :Wacky :Nailbiting :Hilarious



Teddy-dog said:


> I wonder what he'd been up to while we were out.....
> 
> Disclaimer: the treat packs were actually already empty (I know they're rubbishy treats but sometimes I can only afford rubbish and if they're on offer I usually buy! :Hilarious). And apparently he doesn't like crusts! What a fussy street dog.


Milly's the same, although she'll have the crusts, too. Then wonder why she has a runny bum the next day. 



catz4m8z said:


> awwww, Alfie has tucked himself up into bed again! He always manages to get underneath his blankie without disturbing it at all....all I can see is *one eye l*ooking at me!LOL


Honey's like that, although she completely disappears. I've actually texted my SIL before and told her I'd lost Honey. Sometimes I might see the tip of an ear, or, like Alfie, maybe an eye. Other times, I have to go moving blankets.



Magyarmum said:


> Have you ever come home from training feeling totally demoralised having been made to feel you know absolutely nothing about dogs and even less about training them?
> 
> The session didn't start very well, because even before we'd got there Grisha had been barking and generally getting himself worked up which is stressful when you're concentrating on where you're going!. Then whilst I was reversing my car into a parking space he'd accidentally gouged the back of my hand with his claws and it was bleeding heavily. (don't ask how it happened)..So we arrived at the field with a hot and bothered me, clinging onto two overexcited dogs with my "good" hand, and the other wrapped in a blood soaked paper tissue!
> 
> Great consternation from Gabor our trainer who wanted to know if one of the dogs had bitten me? Nooooo ... just me being stupid!
> 
> Only about half a dozen dogs there, but as we're all at a different stage or learning, Gabor deals with everyone on an individual basis. I'm trying to relearn loose leash walking with the dogs but because Grisha's not polite and constantly barges into Gwylim, I'm now walking with a dog on either side of me, which I've never done before! The problem was that Grisha was walking on my "poorly" hand side and I kept catching it with the lead which was painful, so much so that I stopped and we just stood and watched the other dogs Gabor must have thought I needed help because he sent over his "star" pupil to help me. Oh dear!
> 
> A lovely girl who spoke excellent English, but for some reason seemed convinced I knew little or nothing about dogs. According to her, because both dogs were too busy watching what was going on to listen to me, I don't understand my two and must work on building a firm relationship with them as we're not well bonded. And because they didn't want the treats I offered, they're not hungry, so I'm obviously feeding them too much - only one meal a day and preferably raw. I did explain I'd owned dogs for some 60 years, but apparently that counts for nothing. I'm useless where dogs are concerned!
> 
> I know she was well meaning and didn't intend to come over as patronising, but despite being pretty bomb proof - it did hurt a little bit!


You might be bombproof, but you're still human! Of course it's going to hurt! You do a great job with your boys - try not to let 1 girl's comments get you down!



Magyarmum said:


> We're having a sh**y day today.
> 
> Started off by the small black hairy creature sitting down and refusing to budge! *Sure sign he's got a lump of poo attached to his backside, poor b*oy!
> 
> What a fuss and palaver trying to remove it .... warm soapy water and a flannel and trying to be as gentle as I can. You'd think I was trying to murder him instead of making him feel more comfortable.
> 
> Luckily he cleaned up quite easily, but just to make sure I wasn't going to do it again he sat on his bum for the next half hour
> !


Honey bum-shuffes when she has a cling-on. But, like The Small Black Hairy Creature, when I try to help her, you'd think I was torturing her instead. :Bag
. Last time, she actually ran away and hid in her crate for that half-hour. Then came for cuddles.


----------



## Cookielabrador

We had our first agility class today! Cookie actually did okay! Until she started chasing a rabbit


----------



## Squeeze

Hope you feel better soon @LinznMilly


----------



## LinznMilly

Cookielabrador said:


> We had our first agility class today! Cookie actually did okay! Until she started chasing a rabbit
> View attachment 420688
> 
> 
> View attachment 420689
> 
> 
> View attachment 420690
> 
> 
> View attachment 420692
> 
> View attachment 420691


WTG Cookie! Shame about the rabbit, but 9/10 for effort. 



Squeeze said:


> Hope you feel better soon @LinznMilly


Thanks @Squeeze . Me too.


----------



## Cookielabrador

Fingers and paws crossed for you too @LinznMilly x


----------



## catz4m8z

Cookie looking like a pro there!



Alfie in the bad books today for peeing on the leg of a chair upstairs. Not totally unexpected TBH. Alf is one of those very nervous dogs who doesnt like change or upset and Ive been moving alot of furniture around and ripping up carpets,etc. Stress marking is def his thing!


----------



## Boxer123

@Cookielabrador that looks fun was chasing a rabbit not part of the course the boxers ask ?


----------



## Boxer123

Winter is coming .....


----------



## Beth78

Me- can you call your dogs please?
PITA owner- just give them a kick
Me- I wouldn't kick my own dog let alone someone else's
PITA owner- oh just shove them then.

Whisp then starts to "kick off" 
Owner slowly starts collecting her dogs, Whisp re directs and takes a chunk out of her coat.

Owner- "oh sorry wont happen again"

That's what she said the last 2 times.

What do I do ?


----------



## Cookielabrador

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 420704
> Winter is coming .....


Awwww He's so sweet 


Beth78 said:


> Me- can you call your dogs please?
> PITA owner- just give them a kick
> Me- I wouldn't kick my own dog let alone someone else's
> PITA owner- oh just shove them then.
> 
> Whisp then starts to "kick off"
> Owner slowly starts collecting her dogs, Whisp re directs and takes a chunk out of her coat.
> 
> Owner- "oh sorry wont happen again"
> 
> That's what she said the last 2 times.
> 
> What do I do ?


Could you walk Whisp somewhere quieter maybe? Cookie gets quite nervous around bouncy dogs, so usually whenever I see another dog coming our direction I try to jog her along and run past without any problems. Urgh she sounds like a real pain in the ass :Shifty


----------



## Beth78

Cookielabrador said:


> Awwww He's so sweet
> 
> Could you walk Whisp somewhere quieter maybe? Cookie gets quite nervous around bouncy dogs, so usually whenever I see another dog coming our direction I try to jog her along and run past without any problems. Urgh she sounds like a real pain in the ass :Shifty


This is the "quiet place" that's what's so annoying.
We travel 20mins to get to this area and now this.
Don't know where else to go.


----------



## Teddy-dog

I've had a nice couple of days walking with Teddy (for those who have seen my Teddy woes post the other day!)

Yesterday I had a couple of client dogs to walk so we went up to an area Teddy is normally offlead all the time, there is a tiny bit of woodland we normally avoid so I was a bit more careful with him than normal and he stayed on lead most of the but he went off at the furthest point away from the trees and he was super good.

Today we went to the park where he stays on lead as lots of dogs and too close to roads for my liking but there are various lines of trees that he would normally look up and he was super good again and we practiced some heel work and focus and he didn't look for squirrels or go hysterical once.

He's not cured and I'm going to try and work with someone with it but it feels nice to have a couple of calm walks with him


----------



## Teddy-dog

Beth78 said:


> Me- can you call your dogs please?
> PITA owner- just give them a kick
> Me- I wouldn't kick my own dog let alone someone else's
> PITA owner- oh just shove them then.
> 
> Whisp then starts to "kick off"
> Owner slowly starts collecting her dogs, Whisp re directs and takes a chunk out of her coat.
> 
> Owner- "oh sorry wont happen again"
> 
> That's what she said the last 2 times.
> 
> What do I do ?


I would shout before the dog got to you maybe? Say my dog isn't good with other dogs!! And that should hopefully stop them letting the dog get to you? If not I have worked out a way to have a yummy treat glued to Teddy's face he nibbles on and then block the other dog from getting to him (sometimes we have to walk in circles). Or carry a stick to wave at other dogs!


----------



## Lurcherlad

Beth78 said:


> Me- can you call your dogs please?
> PITA owner- just give them a kick
> Me- I wouldn't kick my own dog let alone someone else's
> PITA owner- oh just shove them then.
> 
> Whisp then starts to "kick off"
> Owner slowly starts collecting her dogs, Whisp re directs and takes a chunk out of her coat.
> 
> Owner- "oh sorry wont happen again"
> 
> That's what she said the last 2 times.
> 
> What do I do ?


I'd carry a hiking pole so you can fend the dog off and keep it at distance so you can get away with Whisp.

I would normally say report to a Police and Dog Warden but given Whisp used teeth on her coat that might cause you trouble.

I used my phone to video a pita Beagle jumping all over me and Jack for the umpteenth time and pointed it at the owner too, while remonstrating with him about having asked him numerous times, blah blah, going to report him, dog law blah, blah.

As it happened I wasn't quick enough to actually be filming anything but he didn't know that and next time (and subsequently) he has leashed the dog as soon as he spots us. (I do try to spot him first though and avoid interaction if I can.)


----------



## Magyarmum

Beth78 said:


> This is the "quiet place" that's what's so annoying.
> We travel 20mins to get to this area and now this.
> Don't know where else to go.


I've sometimes had a similar problem with two dogs who live down the road from me and are allowed to roam wherever they like. I make sure I have a good supply of treats with me and whenever we encounter them I throw a big handful towards them. Eating the treats seem definitely more interesting than pestering my dogs and we can usually escape in the opposite direction long before they've finished!


----------



## catz4m8z

It is difficult to avoid those sorts of dogs, esp when the owners are morons. Some areas I just avoid going to completely coz of idiots.


Im currently fed up listening to music. I prefer silence but fireworks are going off and Adam is having a meltdown so Ive spent all night blasting Fallout Boy and Foo Fighters! (I mean I like them...just not constantly all night!)


----------



## Guest

Am happy, am patient doggie when my mama wants to have a snack break.


----------



## Bugsys grandma

Quite a few fireworks here last night. I hate the damn things! 
Woody was horrendous with them last year so incredibly scared and horribly stressed, at one point I thought he might even have a heart attack he was so stressed and nothing seemed to help! 

Last night though, although he was clearly a bit anxious and stressed, he was no where near as bad as last year! 
Seems the work he and I have been doing through the year may be paying off! 

I reckon we are in for maybe 3 weeks of fireworks now, what with Divalli, then bonfire night, then the total idiots who just decide that cos they can buy fireworks now they should just let them off as and when they feel like it! 

Hope everyone else's dogs manage to cope with the next few weeks without too much stress.


----------



## Guest

Bugsys grandma said:


> Quite a few fireworks here last night. I hate the damn things!
> Woody was horrendous with them last year so incredibly scared and horribly stressed, at one point I thought he might even have a heart attack he was so stressed and nothing seemed to help!
> 
> Last night though, although he was clearly a bit anxious and stressed, he was no where near as bad as last year!
> Seems the work he and I have been doing through the year may be paying off!
> 
> I reckon we are in for maybe 3 weeks of fireworks now, what with Divalli, then bonfire night, then the total idiots who just decide that cos they can buy fireworks now they should just let them off as and when they feel like it!
> 
> Hope everyone else's dogs manage to cope with the next few weeks without too much stress.


aw feel sorry for you guys! We only have fireworks at New Years and another holiday and other than that It's banned


----------



## Magyarmum

Kakite said:


> aw feel sorry for you guys! We only have fireworks at New Years and another holiday and other than that It's banned


We have a few fireworks to bring in the New Year but the rest of the time it's quiet.

However,in the hunting season we hear gun shots practically every day from late afternoon to early morning. Fortunately the dogs are so used to hearing them, they're no longer bothered.


----------



## Guest

Finn's back on his headcollar as I've shattered the bones in one hand holding him. He's now decided he's terrified of other dog's approaching him, and will get in with a 'pre-emptive ' strike before dogs get to him first:Bored 

One step forward, twenty steps back...


----------



## Magyarmum

Someone's been digging holes in their Mummy's garden ....... now I wonder who it can be?


----------



## Lurcherlad

AsahiGo said:


> Finn's back on his headcollar as I've shattered the bones in one hand holding him. He's now decided he's terrified of other dog's approaching him, and will get in with a 'pre-emptive ' strike before dogs get to him first:Bored
> 
> One step forward, twenty steps back...


Ouch! That sounds sore


----------



## MissKittyKat

AsahiGo said:


> Finn's back on his headcollar as I've shattered the bones in one hand holding him. He's now decided he's terrified of other dog's approaching him, and will get in with a 'pre-emptive ' strike before dogs get to him first:Bored
> 
> One step forward, twenty steps back...



Hope your ok x


----------



## Boxer123

AsahiGo said:


> Finn's back on his headcollar as I've shattered the bones in one hand holding him. He's now decided he's terrified of other dog's approaching him, and will get in with a 'pre-emptive ' strike before dogs get to him first:Bored
> 
> One step forward, twenty steps back...


Ouch hope your ok.


----------



## Boxer123

Magyarmum said:


> Someone's been digging holes in their Mummy's garden ....... now I wonder who it can be?
> 
> View attachment 420818
> 
> 
> View attachment 420819


This made me smile.


----------



## Boxer123

Bugsys grandma said:


> Quite a few fireworks here last night. I hate the damn things!
> Woody was horrendous with them last year so incredibly scared and horribly stressed, at one point I thought he might even have a heart attack he was so stressed and nothing seemed to help!
> 
> Last night though, although he was clearly a bit anxious and stressed, he was no where near as bad as last year!
> Seems the work he and I have been doing through the year may be paying off!
> 
> I reckon we are in for maybe 3 weeks of fireworks now, what with Divalli, then bonfire night, then the total idiots who just decide that cos they can buy fireworks now they should just let them off as and when they feel like it!
> 
> Hope everyone else's dogs manage to cope with the next few weeks without too much stress.


Poor Woody I've not heard any yet this way. I'm not sure what Loki will be like. It's awful far to many sold.


----------



## Squeeze

Jaxon wanted Dino to join us for walkies yesterday...


----------



## Boxer123

We found a field to rent near us and had an amazing time it was huge completely secure the boys had a ball. It's 20 minutes down the road and £10 an hour. Great to work on recall (Loki) the boys are sleepy now.


----------



## Jason25

Daisy doesn't want to play with me today, more interested in sniffing about :Shifty:Hilarious


----------



## Nonnie

Give Ned a dog treat like a pizzle or a tripe stick and he wont eat it - give him the rabbits hay snacks and he is all over them like they are a filet steak.

He LOVES Fibafirst.


----------



## Magyarmum

Yesterday the Schnauzer boys and I went to training in our favourite Lidl car park. Of course the weather had to change didn't it and instead of the lovely warm mornings we've been having, it was freeeeeezing cold









We started off by working on our sit and stay which Grisha finds difficult. To be fair it must be hard

for an inquisitive fella not to get distracted when you're trying to sit still right in front of the supermarket's main entrance with people and trolleys coming at you from all angles









Gwylim though is an old hand at it and put his big little bruvver to shame by doing a perfect sit and stay every time! I was really proud of him!









As winter's on its way and it won't be too long before we can't go walkies because of snow and ice,

Gabor thought it might be a good idea to start the boys on some simple trekking which we can do in

the garden. A good way to mentally tire them out.

So off we went round to the side of the building where he laid a trail for first Grisha and then Gwylim t
o follow. It took Grisha some time to get the hang of following the scent and as a result he missed a lot of the treats but as Gabor said the next time he'll be better









Once again .the small black hairy creature made me proud ..... he knew exactly what to do and

quickly gobbled up all the treats and got to the end in record time!









We could have carried on but as we hoomans were getting cold we decided to pack up until next

week!

The boys were so tired they slept all the way home!


----------



## lullabydream

Puzzling one for me today, walking towards one of the busiest roads in my town approximately 5 metres away. Maisie on lead walking extremely close to heal, as she's just likes to..
Woman shouts from behind a bush at the road side to my right, 'Excuse me put your dog on a lead'.. Taken back a bit to be honest given a command however shouted back 'My dog is on a lead' woman replies 'Oh I though that was your dog' I look behind 30 metres away a spaniel is trotting up and down on a walk way. Paying no attention to me, and vice versa, obviously no owner in sight but is on a walkway used by many dog owners.

I didnt get the logic, but did note when I got level with her she was with a dog herself so I do shout, I'll go this way to give you space.. Not even a thank you. Walking a reactive dog myself in the past I would have been extremely grateful for that.


----------



## Boxer123

I'm writing my dissertation and Loki is literally eating my text book right in front of me.


----------



## Boxer123

lullabydream said:


> Puzzling one for me today, walking towards one of the busiest roads in my town approximately 5 metres away. Maisie on lead walking extremely close to heal, as she's just likes to..
> Woman shouts from behind a bush at the road side to my right, 'Excuse me put your dog on a lead'.. Taken back a bit to be honest given a command however shouted back 'My dog is on a lead' woman replies 'Oh I though that was your dog' I look behind 30 metres away a spaniel is trotting up and down on a walk way. Paying no attention to me, and vice versa, obviously no owner in sight but is on a walkway used by many dog owners.
> 
> I didnt get the logic, but did note when I got level with her she was with a dog herself so I do shout, I'll go this way to give you space.. Not even a thank you. Walking a reactive dog myself in the past I would have been extremely grateful for that.


I always do grateful when people help how odd. I hate it when I can't spot an owner.


----------



## Guest

So I had a big cry in bed last night. 


Night from Wednesday to Thursday Nova woke me up at 1am to poop and pee. Never happens usually but all was okay so went back to sleep. Then two hours later I woke up to her throwing up on our bedroom floor. 

Cleaned everything up and reassured her and she went back to sleep. The next day she was her usual self. Then at night we went out for an 1 1/2 hours. We normally do on a Wednesday night. She went potty before we left and curled up in her bed in the crate. We got back and I let her out but didn’t take her out to potty immediately. I went into the bedroom and my husband into the kitchen. I came back out to take her and she had peed on her bed on the couch. She sat in the kitchen with her ears down, looking all „guilty“. We haven’t had an accident in months and she’s never peed anywhere but the floor. I’ve never told her off for accidents so not sure why her ears were down, probably knows by now she’s supposed to go outside. It looked like quite a lot of wee and it was in four different spots on the couch. Anyway, took her out immediately and she peed some more. Back inside and popped her in her bed with a chew while I was cleaning up. 

Was totally my fault that happened. 

Then before I went to bed, usually I give her a cuddle and she comes up and snuggles up to me for a bit and then heads to her crate. She was already in her crate, so I just went to pet her and she growled at me. Totally fine, I respect it and let her be. But I had a big cry when I went to bed. Was so mad at myself for not taking her out and maybe causing her distress with the wee accident. 


I’m working out of town today and my husband is at work all day as well, so she’s is going to her usual day care place and I told the lady to please keep an eye on her. I just feel miserable healthwise too, so maybe just all compiling


----------



## lullabydream

Boxer123 said:


> I always do grateful when people help how odd. I hate it when I can't spot an owner.


It certainly was a puzzling one for me as I was stroking Maisie as I was walking along, and am thinking no way was I one of those owners who thought she didn't need to be on a lead that close to a road. I obviously look like a numpty owner! Maybe they have read here and can't understand context!


----------



## Boxer123

Kakite said:


> So I had a big cry in bed last night.
> 
> Night from Wednesday to Thursday Nova woke me up at 1am to poop and pee. Never happens usually but all was okay so went back to sleep. Then two hours later I woke up to her throwing up on our bedroom floor.
> 
> Cleaned everything up and reassured her and she went back to sleep. The next day she was her usual self. Then at night we went out for an 1 1/2 hours. We normally do on a Wednesday night. She went potty before we left and curled up in her bed in the crate. We got back and I let her out but didn't take her out to potty immediately. I went into the bedroom and my husband into the kitchen. I came back out to take her and she had peed on her bed on the couch. She sat in the kitchen with her ears down, looking all „guilty". We haven't had an accident in months and she's never peed anywhere but the floor. I've never told her off for accidents so not sure why her ears were down, probably knows by now she's supposed to go outside. It looked like quite a lot of wee and it was in four different spots on the couch. Anyway, took her out immediately and she peed some more. Back inside and popped her in her bed with a chew while I was cleaning up.
> 
> Was totally my fault that happened.
> 
> Then before I went to bed, usually I give her a cuddle and she comes up and snuggles up to me for a bit and then heads to her crate. She was already in her crate, so I just went to pet her and she growled at me. Totally fine, I respect it and let her be. But I had a big cry when I went to bed. Was so mad at myself for not taking her out and maybe causing her distress with the wee accident.
> 
> I'm working out of town today and my husband is at work all day as well, so she's is going to her usual day care place and I told the lady to please keep an eye on her. I just feel miserable healthwise too, so maybe just all compiling


Poor you do you think she might be poorly? A UTI maybe. Sox is a clean boy and gets really upset if he toilets in the house when poorly.


----------



## Boxer123

lullabydream said:


> It certainly was a puzzling one for me as I was stroking Maisie as I was walking along, and am thinking no way was I one of those owners who thought she didn't need to be on a lead that close to a road. I obviously look like a numpty owner! Maybe they have read here and can't understand context!


Maybe she was just panicking and redirected at you.


----------



## Guest

Boxer123 said:


> Maybe she was just panicking and redirected at you.


I'm not sure. She was fine sleeping through the night with no accidents. Had her breakfast this morning and was all bouncy.

yeah I don't take the growl personally, she might have been upset at weeing on her bed.


----------



## lullabydream

Boxer123 said:


> Maybe she was just panicking and redirected at you.


Yeah I did think that too.. Like I said I was pleasant back, and went the other way, I usually cross about where she was stood, its easier so I said to her I'll go this way but just seemed odd.. Maybe I was just the practice I guess in a way she was lucky she had me. Yes I told her I had my dog on a lead.. At the time I didn't know she had a dog just thought a random dog police type person which still didn't make sense unless scared of dogs, which I understand. I have turned around before walking my dogs when a woman was phobic of dogs.


----------



## Boxer123

Kakite said:


> I'm not sure. She was fine sleeping through the night with no accidents. Had her breakfast this morning and was all bouncy.
> 
> yeah I don't take the growl personally, she might have been upset at weeing on her bed.


It might be worth a vet trip if she doesn't normally growl my lily used to tinkle on the bed and sofa when poorly. PS Loki makes me cry all the time don't beat yourself up.


----------



## lullabydream

Moving swiftly on.... 

I know it's Halloween tomorrow but was there really any reason for Maisie or Stan, not sure which one thought it would be a good idea to bring a dead young rat in the house and put it on Harleys toys!

It was neither a good trick or treat!

OH was supervising so missed which one brought them it in.


----------



## Boxer123

lullabydream said:


> Moving swiftly on....
> 
> I know it's Halloween tomorrow but was there really any reason for Maisie or Stan, not sure which one thought it would be a good idea to bring a dead young rat in the house and put it on Harleys toys!
> 
> It was neither a good trick or treat!
> 
> OH was supervising so missed which one brought them it in.


:Yuck Horrible I would blame OH.


----------



## lullabydream

Boxer123 said:


> :Yuck Horrible I would blame OH.


I did he only took his eye off them a second... Its not the first time he's let a dog in with a rat either!


----------



## Boxer123

lullabydream said:


> I did he only took his eye off them a second... Its not the first time he's let a dog in with a rat either!


Oh I wouldn't know what to do or how to get rid of it so glad the boxers are rubbish hunters.


----------



## Guest

if she's still off tonight I'll take her to the vet in the morning @Boxer123

@lullabydream yikes!!!


----------



## lullabydream

Boxer123 said:


> Oh I wouldn't know what to do or how to get rid of it so glad the boxers are rubbish hunters.


It's been picked up in a poo bag by OH making urgh noises and put in the bin outside... The noises would be louder if full grown and he has dealt with it before, so have I.

@Kakite joy of owning a sighthound and yorkie and living in an area where rats are quite abundant too. As a rule I don't like Stan my yorkie hunting as a full grown rat is big compared to him.. It should have twigged something was 'around' as he took ages and ages to come in.

At least it's not an everyday occurrence!


----------



## Guest

Sitting at the airport, flying home. I can't wait to see my hubby and Nova.

throw back to our first days with Nova


----------



## Magyarmum

lullabydream said:


> It's been picked up in a poo bag by OH making urgh noises and put in the bin outside... The noises would be louder if full grown and he has dealt with it before, so have I.
> 
> @Kakite joy of owning a sighthound and yorkie and living in an area where rats are quite abundant too. As a rule I don't like Stan my yorkie hunting as a full grown rat is big compared to him.. It should have twigged something was 'around' as he took ages and ages to come in.
> 
> At least it's not an everyday occurrence!


Sashicat regularly used to leave dead mice or peeces of meeces on the outside doormat for Chloe my tiny Tibetan Spaniel. If I didn't get to them first Chloe would pick them up and hide them under my duvet. More than once I've climbed into bed only to discover that the "lumpy" bit I'm lying on is a meeces tail or some other disgusting piece of meece anatomy!

Who ever said that Schnauzers are ratters is a liar! My two wouldn't recognise a mouse or rat if it hit them n the nose!

Talk about being useless!


----------



## Boxer123

Well after @lullabydream post last night I found a dead bird on the lawn today it wasn't the boxers I wonder if a cat got it. Not the best way to start Halloween


----------



## lullabydream

Boxer123 said:


> Well after @lullabydream post last night I found a dead bird on the lawn today it wasn't the boxers I wonder if a cat got it. Not the best way to start Halloween


I tell you these dogs, or cats are playing trick or treat with us at the moment!


----------



## Guest

I just got some mail !!! I ordered a dog mom jumper!!!


----------



## Boxer123

lullabydream said:


> I tell you these dogs, or cats are playing trick or treat with us at the moment!


It was horrible first Loki ran around with it in his mouth then dropped it after a firm leave it then I had to scoop it up with a poo bag  I don't understand where it came from.



Magyarmum said:


> Sashicat regularly used to leave dead mice or peeces of meeces on the outside doormat for Chloe my tiny Tibetan Spaniel. If I didn't get to them first Chloe would pick them up and hide them under my duvet. More than once I've climbed into bed only to discover that the "lumpy" bit I'm lying on is a meeces tail or some other disgusting piece of meece anatomy!
> 
> Who ever said that Schnauzers are ratters is a liar! My two wouldn't recognise a mouse or rat if it hit them n the nose!
> 
> Talk about being useless!


:Yuck


----------



## Teddy-dog

Boxer123 said:


> It was horrible first Loki ran around with it in his mouth then dropped it after a firm leave it then I had to scoop it up with a poo bag  I don't understand where it came from.
> 
> :Yuck


It might have been dropped by a bird of prey or a cat or something!


----------



## Boxer123

Teddy-dog said:


> It might have been dropped by a bird of prey or a cat or something!


Not a great way to start the day.


----------



## Guest

Another stunning day over here.


----------



## Magyarmum

I've just spent another fortune on my two spoilt brats!

New winter coats for them both in a lovely bright red. Can't wait for them to arrive!

And new high vis raincoats which they could do with today because it's pouring with rain! 

Plus a whole load of chews I ordered from another company which should arrive Monday.

I'm well and truly broke!


----------



## catz4m8z

Alfie and Hannah have just been barking like maniacs at the 'intruder' in the house!
which was me....looking through the dining room window at them...:Shifty

needless to say their acceptance into Mensa is _not_ in the post.


----------



## Boxer123

catz4m8z said:


> Alfie and Hannah have just been barking like maniacs at the 'intruder' in the house!
> which was me....looking through the dining room window at them...:Shifty
> 
> needless to say their acceptance into Mensa is _not_ in the post.


Sox is often tormented by the dog who looks just like him , his reflection.


----------



## Squeeze

We take safety very seriously around here...


----------



## tabelmabel

Squeeze said:


> We take safety very seriously around here...
> View attachment 421235


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious

That's funny!


----------



## Boxer123

Squeeze said:


> We take safety very seriously around here...
> View attachment 421235


----------



## MissKittyKat

Someone came to find me because he doesn't like the fireworks. Now sat next to the bath. He's seems to be ok as long as he knows where I am.










The kitties have retreated upstairs too


----------



## Guest

So Nova didn’t mind the fireworks last night but she had to bark at a bunch of celery that was sticking out of the shopping bag


----------



## Squeeze

tabelmabel said:


> :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious
> 
> That's funny!





Boxer123 said:


>


We sometimes come across random stuff but this has been the funniest for a while...


----------



## Guest

Awesome Sunday morning walk - different places, practicing lots of commands with distractions all around.


----------



## Boxer123

Damp walk then cuddles. I'm off for a run jealous of the boys.


----------



## Lurcherlad

A weary Jack - testing his head on his Bunny


----------



## Guest

Last night we had lots more fireworks going off around us. I could hear Nova shuffling around in her crate and she barked once, so I called her to come in our bed and she came. She kept popping up her head to listen out for the fireworks but she did go to sleep after a few minutes. Just kept stroking her and telling her it’s alright. I think today and tomorrow night will be the worst. See how we go. Our cat Sunny doesn’t care at all about the noise!


----------



## lullabydream

Oh came in at lunchtime. Ooo what are you cooking? Biscuits I replied, OH says 'Looking forward to trying them later'. Then I say 'They are dog biscuits, do you still fancy them?' OH says 'I' ll give them a miss.

To be fair to him, nothing repulsive, flour oats, banana, honey and peanut butter so no liver or weird concoction at all. He could have a little nibble!


----------



## Magyarmum

The boys new winter coats arrived this afternoon.

Grisha da white fing was happy enough to model his outside so you all can see how smart he looks:Angelic










Gwylim the small, black, hairy creature just stood there like a statue as if to say "This is like wearing a strait jacket"?:Arghh:Arghh


----------



## Squeeze

Very smart new coats @Magyarmum 

We've just come in from watching the fireworks display from our garden...
















Which reminds me... Need to order a new light collar... That one doesn't seem to hold the charge for long now...


----------



## margy

It's funny how some dogs are traumatized by them yet some dogs couldn't give a jot. My Suzie wasn't bothered at all yet Belle was a nightmare until she went deaf now she doesn't give a jot too!


----------



## Squeeze

I really feel for people who dogs are scared by fireworks...
We’ve always taken Jaxon outside when they’ve been going off and he’s always been fine... 
Think a lot of you guys need to move down here... Literally all we’ve heard is one lot last Saturday evening (it was the closest one in the fields behind us) less than a dozen across the town tonight and the organised display tonight...
By the sounds of it a lot of people on here have to put up with fireworks every night for weeks on end.


----------



## Lurcherlad

We’ve been lucky. A few at the weekend and a few tonight. All some distance away.

Jack hasn’t really noticed tbh.

As I write, several loud bangs with flashes are going off a bit closer, but short lived thankfully - they seem to have stopped.

Good cos I’m off to snores

Hiked 11km today and I’m cream crackered.


----------



## Squeeze

Fed up with walking in the rain...
It wasn’t bad when we left but my word did the heavens open...!
Just a few dry days or even lighter rain showers would be nice... Is it too much to ask...? :Arghh


----------



## Guest

I woke up like this


----------



## Boxer123

Squeeze said:


> Fed up with walking in the rain...
> It wasn't bad when we left but my word did the heavens open...!
> Just a few dry days or even lighter rain showers would be nice... Is it too much to ask...? :Arghh


I know I constantly feel a little damp.


----------



## Boxer123

Kakite said:


> View attachment 421634
> 
> 
> I woke up like this


Apparently it means they are relaxed and content.


----------



## Guest

Agreed!!! Looks very cozy 


Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 421636
> 
> 
> Apparently it means they are relaxed and content.


----------



## Cookielabrador

Cookie was in a good mood this morning


----------



## catz4m8z

Squeeze said:


> We've always taken Jaxon outside when they've been going off and he's always been fine...
> .


my old family dog was the same...until one landed on him! Not such a big fan after that...:Shifty

Just started getting Alfie out on walks as his poorly shoulder/leg looked all better and genius that he is decided to go up the stairs and fall down them! Now we are back to him all sore and miserable.:Banghead
I think alot of it is for sympathy but watching him in the garden he did struggle with the steps so I suppose we are back to house arrest (and keeping him off the stairs!). At least he hasnt been missing his walks whilst under house arrest, TBH when we did start going again he literally went out, had a poop, then turned around and wanted to go home again!


----------



## Beth78

Whisp is getting the zzzs in whilst its quiet. The fireworks aren't terrifying but they do disturb the beauty sleep.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Thanks for the reminder ... must take Jack out before it’s dark just in case.


----------



## Boxer123

Well this morning was lovely with a frost we had a mad hour at the field. Now the heavens have opened and the boys have refused to even go out to wee ! We are snuggled on the sofa watching Miranda (I've watched it that many times the boys ate the DVD but jokes on them it's on Netflix!


----------



## MissKittyKat

We got a little muddy this morning, start of a week of prep as out next race is next Saturday.


----------



## Cookielabrador

Took Cookie out for a quick walk this morning and she wouldn't come back in


----------



## Boxer123

Cookielabrador said:


> Took Cookie out for a quick walk this morning and she wouldn't come back in
> View attachment 422016


Sounds like someone I know.


----------



## Boxer123

I need a bigger sofa for the spare room...he ain't heavy he's my brother.


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 421870
> View attachment 421871
> View attachment 421872
> View attachment 421873
> View attachment 421874
> Well this morning was lovely with a frost we had a mad hour at the field. Now the heavens have opened and the boys have refused to even go out to wee ! We are snuggled on the sofa watching Miranda (I've watched it that many times the boys ate the DVD but jokes on them it's on Netflix!


That field looks amazing! So jealous perfect for burning off the energy (oh and I love Miranda - "such fun")


----------



## Boxer123

DanWalkersmum said:


> That field looks amazing! So jealous perfect for burning off the energy (oh and I love Miranda - "such fun")


It's been a great find the boys love it.


----------



## Boxer123

Just out with Sox he was good boy when another dog barked at him.


----------



## Magyarmum

It's been pouring with rain here all day and because it looked like being a thoroughly miserable Sunday decided to bundle the boys into the car and drive to the city. 

I've been trying for weeks to get round to buying new curtain material and thought today would be as good a day as any. I had hoped that being 50 miles from home the weather might have cleared up long enough to take the boys for a walk, but no such luck, it was raining even harder and neither of them was too eager to get wet! So I left them in the car and went and bought my material, then popped into Tesco to buy copy paper and fruit. 

Only two o'clock when we got home and drizzling, but before I'd unpacked the car the heavens opened again and it hasn't stopped! 

The lazy creatures have done absolutely nothing except being chauffeured around by their stoopid owner, yet they're knackered and are fast asleep , one on the sofa and the other on my armchair!


----------



## MissKittyKat

Woody found something interesting in the log pile on our work tonight.








I moved him so he didn't spoil the little creatures home x


----------



## Squeeze

Why is my dog is happy enough to trot through muddy puddles but get him home and try and wash those paws in nice warm, clean water and he sulks like a big baby...?


----------



## Jason25

Squeeze said:


> Why is my dog is happy enough to trot through muddy puddles but get him home and try and wash those paws in nice warm, clean water and he sulks like a big baby...?


Because its not fun I reckon 
I got one that will fight water being sprayed out of a hose pipe, run through bogs, mud pits and crap, but you turn the shower on and she runs down the stairs and hides away :Hilarious


----------



## Squeeze

@Jason25 - Hosepipes are giant water snakes that must be avoided at all costs...!


----------



## Bugsys grandma

Squeeze said:


> @Jason25 - Hosepipes are giant water snakes that must be avoided at all costs...!


Woody is terrified of the hosepipe! 
in the summer, if I even go near the hosepipe,he runs indoors, right through the house and up the stairs and lays on the top stair ! 
No idea why he's so scared, I've never sprayed him or anything. I think it must stem from something that happened to him when he was a stray. 
He's ok with the hosepipe we have round the front of the house, I use that one to rinse the mud off my boots when we get home from a walk, and he doesn't have a problem with that one now, but the back garden one is an entirely different story!

He loves a muddy puddle, a freezing cold stream and the fountain in our local park though!


----------



## Jason25

Doesn't like being interrupted when she's watching TV :Hilarious


----------



## Bugsys grandma

Jason25 said:


> View attachment 422200
> 
> 
> Doesn't like being interrupted when she's watching TV :Hilarious


Err... Is that a bird of prey sitting behind your sofa?


----------



## Jason25

Bugsys grandma said:


> Err... Is that a bird of prey sitting behind your sofa?


Yes, I tell daisy if she misbehaves she will be it's dinner :Hilarious

It was a gift from my old boss, I will take some pics of it later, its massive lol


----------



## Bugsys grandma

Jason25 said:


> Yes, I tell daisy if she misbehaves she will be it's dinner :Hilarious
> 
> It was a gift from my old boss, I will take some pics of it later, its massive lol


Oh it's not real then? I thought it was a real one for a minute! :Bag:Facepalm


----------



## Squeeze

After repeatedly telling OH’s Gran (who we live with) to stop feeding the dog...
I believe she’s bought him treats... Again...
I can’t be 100% sure but she was shifty with her shopping bag today... Obviously hiding something... Maybe it’s a Christmas/birthday present that I shouldn’t be seeing...? Or maybe it’s dog treats...? Who knows...
But after finding a wilkos receipt a while back for ‘dog chew’ I can’t help but be suspicious....


----------



## Dave S

Squeeze said:


> After repeatedly telling OH's Gran (who we live with) to stop feeding the dog...
> I believe she's bought him treats... Again...
> I can't be 100% sure but she was shifty with her shopping bag today... Obviously hiding something... Maybe it's a Christmas/birthday present that I shouldn't be seeing...? Or maybe it's dog treats...? Who knows...
> But after finding a wilkos receipt a while back for 'dog chew' I can't help but be suspicious....


You could always suggest a nursing home for her if she has a bad memory., or just happen to leaver some leaflets around the house.


----------



## Boxer123

Squeeze said:


> After repeatedly telling OH's Gran (who we live with) to stop feeding the dog...
> I believe she's bought him treats... Again...
> I can't be 100% sure but she was shifty with her shopping bag today... Obviously hiding something... Maybe it's a Christmas/birthday present that I shouldn't be seeing...? Or maybe it's dog treats...? Who knows...
> But after finding a wilkos receipt a while back for 'dog chew' I can't help but be suspicious....


My ex nan used to always sneak sox human biscuits he goes round and immediately sits in the kitchen now


----------



## Boxer123

Where am I supposed to sit !


----------



## MissKittyKat

Squeeze said:


> After repeatedly telling OH's Gran (who we live with) to stop feeding the dog...
> I believe she's bought him treats... Again...
> I can't be 100% sure but she was shifty with her shopping bag today... Obviously hiding something... Maybe it's a Christmas/birthday present that I shouldn't be seeing...? Or maybe it's dog treats...? Who knows...
> But after finding a wilkos receipt a while back for 'dog chew' I can't help but be suspicious....


My dad is an absolute nightmare, luckily we do visits rather than live with.
He is forever feeding mine and my sister's lab and then complaining that he gets followed around or gets watched when eating.

I make it clear he has to deal with the consequences of any rubbish he gives them but he does listen sometimes !


----------



## Squeeze

Dave S said:


> You could always suggest a nursing home for her if she has a bad memory., or just happen to leaver some leaflets around the house.


Oh it's not a memory problem... It's down right stubbornness :Bag

@Boxer123 & @MissKittyKat - So frustrating isn't it... 
In one of my more subtle hints that he was having too much, I mentioned that the vet said he needs to watch his weight and her reply was "that he looked ok to her and the vet needs his head checking" :Banghead


----------



## Teddy-dog

Teddy hasn’t been quite himself recently  I don’t think there’s anything physically wrong with him I just feel like he’s been a bit sad! I know that sounds silly! 
I feel like it’s my fault too as he’s been difficult on his walks recently, he had got so good over summer and I feel like we’ve gone massively backwards and I know I’ve felt frustrated when he’s gone off on one with squirrels or whatever. I haven’t done anything to him of course! But he’s so sensitive to my emotions I feel like he knows I’ve been frustrated and is now avoiding me. I try and stay all positive happy happy but it’s so hard when he’s just constantly searching for something to hunt and then when he sees squirrels he goes bonkers barking, lunging etc and there’s nothing I can do to get his attention! I have been avoiding woods with him to try and have nicer walks but anywhere there are even a couple of trees or bushes he’s looking for something  
Today we went to the park and played fetch and he was actually pretty good the whole time but he hasn’t been his usual snuggly self still


----------



## Bugsys grandma

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 422348
> Where am I supposed to sit !


Well,on the floor of course! Do you not know your place?!


----------



## Bugsys grandma

Teddy-dog said:


> Teddy hasn't been quite himself recently  I don't think there's anything physically wrong with him I just feel like he's been a bit sad! I know that sounds silly!
> I feel like it's my fault too as he's been difficult on his walks recently, he had got so good over summer and I feel like we've gone massively backwards and I know I've felt frustrated when he's gone off on one with squirrels or whatever. I haven't done anything to him of course! But he's so sensitive to my emotions I feel like he knows I've been frustrated and is now avoiding me. I try and stay all positive happy happy but it's so hard when he's just constantly searching for something to hunt and then when he sees squirrels he goes bonkers barking, lunging etc and there's nothing I can do to get his attention! I have been avoiding woods with him to try and have nicer walks but anywhere there are even a couple of trees or bushes he's looking for something
> Today we went to the park and played fetch and he was actually pretty good the whole time but he hasn't been his usual snuggly self still


I'm so sorry you're feeling like this, I'm sure it's not your fault at all though! . I don't really know what to suggest, but I do understand how it makes you feel.
Woody does a similar thing from time to time. It doesn't happen often but occasionally he'll have a couple of days where he will wander round looking like he's fed up, and like you say, sad! It is horrible to see them like that.

Woody is usually a very bouncy happy boy, and very keen to be close, but when he has these 'off' times he keeps his distance and won't get up next to me on the sofa, or sleep up on my bed.

I took him to the vets the first time he was like it, they did bloods and a thorough exam but it appeared he was as fit as a fiddle, so no physical cause for it .

I just continue with things as usual when it occurs now, and let him do what he wants within reason, I won't let him wander off upstairs and sit alone for ages and ages, but I won't badger him to sit next to me, or get up on the bed etc if he doesn't want to.
I think I probably, without meaning to really, give him an extra treat or two maybe, just cos I feel so bad for him and want to cheer him up!

I would be inclined with Teds, to maybe just take a similar approach?
If it goes on, it might not be a bad idea to just get the vet to have a check that there's nothing physical going on.

I wonder if dogs can suffer with the winter SAD disorder? Hmm... Wonder if anyone knows?

I hope he's ok soon and gets back to being his normal self.
Try not to stress about it too much, cos as you say, he picks up on your emotions too.


----------



## Boxer123

Teddy-dog said:


> Teddy hasn't been quite himself recently  I don't think there's anything physically wrong with him I just feel like he's been a bit sad! I know that sounds silly!
> I feel like it's my fault too as he's been difficult on his walks recently, he had got so good over summer and I feel like we've gone massively backwards and I know I've felt frustrated when he's gone off on one with squirrels or whatever. I haven't done anything to him of course! But he's so sensitive to my emotions I feel like he knows I've been frustrated and is now avoiding me. I try and stay all positive happy happy but it's so hard when he's just constantly searching for something to hunt and then when he sees squirrels he goes bonkers barking, lunging etc and there's nothing I can do to get his attention! I have been avoiding woods with him to try and have nicer walks but anywhere there are even a couple of trees or bushes he's looking for something
> Today we went to the park and played fetch and he was actually pretty good the whole time but he hasn't been his usual snuggly self still


Ah Teddy it's such a shame this time of year we have less places to go and have fun off lead we seem to have loads of squirrels and pheasants. Maybe do something completely different rent a field or have a city day out. Sox is the same he is so sensitive if I snub my toe and swear he gets upset (Loki not so much)


----------



## Boxer123

Bugsys grandma said:


> Well,on the floor of course! Do you not know your place?!


Loki even kicked sox off the sofa these dogs know how to chill.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Teddy-dog said:


> Teddy hasn't been quite himself recently  I don't think there's anything physically wrong with him I just feel like he's been a bit sad! I know that sounds silly!
> I feel like it's my fault too as he's been difficult on his walks recently, he had got so good over summer and I feel like we've gone massively backwards and I know I've felt frustrated when he's gone off on one with squirrels or whatever. I haven't done anything to him of course! But he's so sensitive to my emotions I feel like he knows I've been frustrated and is now avoiding me. I try and stay all positive happy happy but it's so hard when he's just constantly searching for something to hunt and then when he sees squirrels he goes bonkers barking, lunging etc and there's nothing I can do to get his attention! I have been avoiding woods with him to try and have nicer walks but anywhere there are even a couple of trees or bushes he's looking for something
> Today we went to the park and played fetch and he was actually pretty good the whole time but he hasn't been his usual snuggly self still


Jack used to go crazy for squirrels but has slowly calmed down a bit over the years.

Where cats are concerned, although he has calmed down a bit they are his Kryptonite! 

Rather than try and deal with him lunging and jumping I find he responds best/fastest with a cuddle, stroking and rubbing his flanks and chest, with calm talking (whilst blocking his view) as the sensory load from that is a more effective off switch. Usually that's enough time for the cat to disappear so we can proceed in a calm fashion.

Obviously, it depends how a dog responds to a cuddle.

I think it's tricky when it's so ingrained in a dog's psyche.

Maybe he's not actually feeling sad, but rather just maturing and becoming more independent?


----------



## Jason25

Bugsys grandma said:


> Oh it's not real then? I thought it was a real one for a minute! :Bag:Facepalm


Haha no it's not but it looks real and is the same size of a real bird 

Does anyone struggle to get the dog up in the morning? You can stand there and say walkies until you're blue in the face and she will stay asleep, but as soon as the toaster pops up or you rattle a bag of dog food she's up within a second :Shifty:Hilarious


----------



## Teddy-dog

Bugsys grandma said:


> I'm so sorry you're feeling like this, I'm sure it's not your fault at all though! . I don't really know what to suggest, but I do understand how it makes you feel.
> Woody does a similar thing from time to time. It doesn't happen often but occasionally he'll have a couple of days where he will wander round looking like he's fed up, and like you say, sad! It is horrible to see them like that.
> 
> Woody is usually a very bouncy happy boy, and very keen to be close, but when he has these 'off' times he keeps his distance and won't get up next to me on the sofa, or sleep up on my bed.
> 
> I took him to the vets the first time he was like it, they did bloods and a thorough exam but it appeared he was as fit as a fiddle, so no physical cause for it .
> 
> I just continue with things as usual when it occurs now, and let him do what he wants within reason, I won't let him wander off upstairs and sit alone for ages and ages, but I won't badger him to sit next to me, or get up on the bed etc if he doesn't want to.
> I think I probably, without meaning to really, give him an extra treat or two maybe, just cos I feel so bad for him and want to cheer him up!
> 
> I would be inclined with Teds, to maybe just take a similar approach?
> If it goes on, it might not be a bad idea to just get the vet to have a check that there's nothing physical going on.
> 
> I wonder if dogs can suffer with the winter SAD disorder? Hmm... Wonder if anyone knows?
> 
> I hope he's ok soon and gets back to being his normal self.
> Try not to stress about it too much, cos as you say, he picks up on your emotions too.





Boxer123 said:


> Ah Teddy it's such a shame this time of year we have less places to go and have fun off lead we seem to have loads of squirrels and pheasants. Maybe do something completely different rent a field or have a city day out. Sox is the same he is so sensitive if I snub my toe and swear he gets upset (Loki not so much)


Thanks both! I will get him checked out if I think he needs it. But he's normal in walks, eating fine, wants to play with the other dogs (when not wanting to go off hunting!) it's just in the house he seems a bit distant!

I'm thinking about renting the secure field maybe at the weekend for him to have a run on. Hopefully a few nice walks without mad squrrielness will make me feel better which will make him feel better!!


----------



## Teddy-dog

Lurcherlad said:


> Jack used to go crazy for squirrels but has slowly calmed down a bit over the years.
> 
> Where cats are concerned, although he has calmed down a bit they are his Kryptonite!
> 
> Rather than try and deal with him lunging and jumping I find he responds best/fastest with a cuddle, stroking and rubbing his flanks and chest, with calm talking (whilst blocking his view) as the sensory load from that is a more effective off switch. Usually that's enough time for the cat to disappear so we can proceed in a calm fashion.
> 
> Obviously, it depends how a dog responds to a cuddle.
> 
> I think it's tricky when it's so ingrained in a dog's psyche.
> 
> Maybe he's not actually feeling sad, but rather just maturing and becoming more independent?


I'm hoping he calm down with time haha!

Teddy's not so good with being touched when he doesn't want to! He will just jump away from you - he's very springy! And he's very good at looking round you when you try to block his view haha. Sometimes if I can catch the right moment I can sprinkle treats and that will distract him but it doesn't work 100% if the time.

He could be! He does take himself off sometimes anyway but recently it's just been more and for longer periods


----------



## Boxer123

Jason25 said:


> Haha no it's not but it looks real and is the same size of a real bird
> 
> Does anyone struggle to get the dog up in the morning? You can stand there and say walkies until you're blue in the face and she will stay asleep, but as soon as the toaster pops up or you rattle a bag of dog food she's up within a second :Shifty:Hilarious


Yes the boys are currently refusing to move I often have to shake something as I have to get to work. It's dark and cold and wet they know they are best on sofa.


----------



## Bugsys grandma

Jason25 said:


> Haha no it's not but it looks real and is the same size of a real bird
> 
> Does anyone struggle to get the dog up in the morning? You can stand there and say walkies until you're blue in the face and she will stay asleep, but as soon as the toaster pops up or you rattle a bag of dog food she's up within a second :Shifty:Hilarious


No struggles here! As soon as I open my eyes Woody is up and ready to go! He gets very put out that I need to shower, dress and have coffee first! 
The mastiffs however are a totally different matter. They will totally refuse to move unless, like you say, they hear the clang if the dog food bowls or the fridge opening!


----------



## Jason25

Boxer123 said:


> Yes the boys are currently refusing to move I often have to shake something as I have to get to work. It's dark and cold and wet they know they are best on sofa.


Bless them, daisy can be a bit like that, she don't mind the rain in the summer but when it's cold and wet she isn't a fan Unluckily for her, my work has been cancelled today so I've just booked an hour slot at a secure field. She's gonna be mad :Hilarious


Bugsys grandma said:


> No struggles here! As soon as I open my eyes Woody is up and ready to go! He gets very put out that I need to shower, dress and have coffee first!
> The mastiffs however are a totally different matter. They will totally refuse to move unless, like you say, they hear the clang if the dog food bowls or the fridge opening!


Brilliant I used to wake up and daisy would be sat there staring at me, as she's grown up, she likes to stay in bed :Hilarious

I like how if you make a sound of their food stuff they get up really quick


----------



## margy

We took Belle away at the weekend to visit my son in the midlands for the first time. When we had the two dogs it was easier for him and the family to come up here. Now there's just Belle we decided to go there and book overnight into a dog friendly hotel. Belle met his labrador Buddy and we were a bit apprehensive as Buddy can be lively. He came bounding up to Belle who curled her lip and gave him the 'look'. Poor Buddy stopped in his tracks and kept out of her way after that. The little minx even made herself at home on his bed if you please! Here's a photo of Belle on our travels and Buddy.


----------



## Teddy-dog

So after my last post feeling a bit meh. We went to agility class tonight and Teddy was super we had lots of fun and he did ace at some of his sequences (me not so much I get confused still!). And he's been snoozing with us all evening


----------



## Guest

first time with mama at the Office


----------



## Teddy-dog

We had quite a nice walk today. It's normally a place where Teds would be off lead a lot of the time but I kept him on his training line today to try and set us up to succeed and me not get frustrated!

He was pretty good, had a hunty look a few times but he listened quite well to me and we played some sit and stay and recall to me which he loved. We only had 2 hysterical barks when we had to pass the treeline but no lunging or spinning. I took my client dogs on a different walk so I just had Teddy and the whippets which was nice as I could concentrate on him more 

I did let him have a game with Basil and then called him straight back and he was a good boy.


----------



## Boxer123

Teddy-dog said:


> We had quite a nice walk today. It's normally a place where Teds would be off lead a lot of the time but I kept him on his training line today to try and set us up to succeed and me not get frustrated!
> 
> He was pretty good, had a hunty look a few times but he listened quite well to me and we played some sit and stay and recall to me which he loved. We only had 2 hysterical barks when we had to pass the treeline but no lunging or spinning. I took my client dogs on a different walk so I just had Teddy and the whippets which was nice as I could concentrate on him more
> 
> I did let him have a game with Basil and then called him straight back and he was a good boy.
> 
> View attachment 422476
> View attachment 422477


Some lovely pictures well done Teddy. He needs a squirrel intervention.


----------



## Bugsys grandma

Well done Teddy! 

I'm pretty proud of my boy. I was just sitting on the soda drinking my brew, when I realised there's a little dish of training treats sitting on the little table right by the sofa. They've been there for about 3 days now. Woody hasn't touched them! 
He's been in the living room alone loads while I've been doing other stuff upstairs and around the house, and I even went out shopping yesterday and was out for a couple of hours and he was on his own. He lays with his head on the arm of the sofa that's right next to the little table and he hasn't touched them! 
He's such a good boy!


----------



## catz4m8z

Bugsys grandma said:


> He's such a good boy!


wow, that is impressive! Def a very good boy.

My lot are in the bad books and kept me awake for half the night. Alfie and Hannah wouldnt stop barking because my mouse problem had apparently moved into the ceiling and they could hear all the moving about. I ended up turfing them out the bedroom at 2.45am because they wouldnt calm down (then had to listen to the whining coz they got kicked out!).
Only Heidi got to stay as she really doesnt let anything interrupt her sleep!
Blimmin mice are driving me mad. No idea where they coming from and I already have bait boxes all over the house....cant exactly get them under the floors though!:Banghead


----------



## DanWalkersmum

HELP!
After coming home from yet another wet and muddy walk and having to bathe the little blighter again, I've decided enough is enough! Because he's so close to the floor, because he is white underneath and because his fur is prone to matting if left, I need a solution. I'm thinking dog drying bag, but am clueless as to if they work or not or which one to go for. Hopefully the lovely PF people will have some suggestions PLEASE.XXXX


----------



## lullabydream

DanWalkersmum said:


> HELP!
> After coming home from yet another wet and muddy walk and having to bathe the little blighter again, I've decided enough is enough! Because he's so close to the floor, because he is white underneath and because his fur is prone to matting if left, I need a solution. I'm thinking dog drying bag, but am clueless as to if they work or not or which one to go for. Hopefully the lovely PF people will have some suggestions PLEASE.XXXX


@Siskin uses a drying bag. I think she rates them.

I do find with my yorkie that it's better to dry than brush out any mud.

Groomers always brush and comb through before bathing because if any matts are in there will get worse due to the process of washing. So it can be a vicious circle.

It is terrible having little dogs though, that can pick up dirt and wetness all year round.

Oh and chamois leather are really good at taking out excess water off dogs too. There are dog specific ones but with Dan being small using one from say Wilkos works well. Obviously needs to be wet to be effected.


----------



## DanWalkersmum

lullabydream said:


> @Siskin uses a drying bag. I think she rates them.
> 
> I do find with my yorkie that it's better to dry than brush out any mud.
> 
> Groomers always brush and comb through before bathing because if any matts are in there will get worse due to the process of washing. So it can be a vicious circle.
> 
> It is terrible having little dogs though, that can pick up dirt and wetness all year round.
> 
> Oh and chamois leather are really good at taking out excess water off dogs too. There are dog specific ones but with Dan being small using one from say Wilkos works well. Obviously needs to be wet to be effected.


Thanks lullabydream, not heard of the chamois leather, might be worth a look, at the moment I have a couple of microfibre towels that work really well, but was looking for something that might "contain" the muck if that makes sense, hence the drybag enquiry.


----------



## Squeeze

Had good intentions of getting up and going for a nice walk today...
But I woke up remembering its Saturday (I used to work Saturdays until 6/7 weeks ago and I still can’t get my head around what days what ) and I hate going anywhere nice on a Saturday... Too many people... Not that Jaxon cares... He wouldn’t care if he saw 1 dog or 101...
But when you deal with the general public day in day out...:Bag


----------



## Teddy-dog

Boxer123 said:


> Some lovely pictures well done Teddy. He needs a squirrel intervention.


 he does!!

Dreaming of squirrels right now I bet.....


----------



## Teddy-dog

catz4m8z said:


> wow, that is impressive! Def a very good boy.
> 
> My lot are in the bad books and kept me awake for half the night. Alfie and Hannah wouldnt stop barking because my mouse problem had apparently moved into the ceiling and they could hear all the moving about. I ended up turfing them out the bedroom at 2.45am because they wouldnt calm down (then had to listen to the whining coz they got kicked out!).
> Only Heidi got to stay as she really doesnt let anything interrupt her sleep!
> Blimmin mice are driving me mad. No idea where they coming from and I already have bait boxes all over the house....cant exactly get them under the floors though!:Banghead


Oh no what a pain!


----------



## margy

When little Belle gets really muddy {not so much now, she doesn't run around} I used to pick her up and pop her in the sink to get a good rinse. She doesn't have much hair though so easier to clean.


----------



## Beth78

We found a new woods walk today, its beautiful, although very muddy in places and some nice big puddles for Whisp to splash around in.
No dogs at all either which is always nice.


----------



## DanWalkersmum

margy said:


> When little Belle gets really muddy {not so much now, she doesn't run around} I used to pick her up and pop her in the sink to get a good rinse. She doesn't have much hair though so easier to clean.


He's too big for the sink now though I wish he still fitted, last winter wasn't such a problem as he was still a pup, ( he was 8 weeks old when we got him 9th December) .


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Beth78 said:


> We found a new woods walk today, its beautiful, although very muddy in places and some nice big puddles for Whisp to splash around in.
> No dogs at all either which is always nice.
> View attachment 422509


that looks like a good place for an adventure (except for the puddles argh) Dan would love it!


----------



## Boxer123

Well Loki has been on the go all day walk in the woods, play in the field with sox, new toy, afternoon walk he has finally settled. He has been a good boy today we have people conducting a traffic survey all over the village he hasn't barked at any of them.

He met a border terrier puppy yesterday she was tiny and all over him like a rash kissing his face he was very gentle. We bumped into the man who gives to much advice and he sat and behaved himself whilst I was talking. There is hope.

Oh and he has figured out how to use the pedal bin so I have had to put it in the cupboard!


----------



## Boxer123




----------



## Boxer123

DanWalkersmum said:


> He's too big for the sink now though I wish he still fitted, last winter wasn't such a problem as he was still a pup, ( he was 8 weeks old when we got him 9th December) .


You should see me trying to get Sox in the bath no chance !


----------



## Squeeze

Finally got my ass into gear and went out for a walk...
I resisted the urge to go on our from home walk and went on a walk we've not done since around March...


----------



## Boxer123

Squeeze said:


> Finally got my ass into gear and went out for a walk...
> I resisted the urge to go on our from home walk and went on a walk we've not done since around March...
> View attachment 422520


Once again smiling such a happy dog.


----------



## Squeeze

@Boxer123 
He loves this field on this walk... Plenty of sniffies... had to grab a quick pic before he was off again


----------



## Cookielabrador

I was in the woods this morning and met a dog that looked exactly like Cookie! Spot the difference


----------



## Boxer123

Cookielabrador said:


> I was in the woods this morning and met a dog that looked exactly like Cookie! Spot the difference
> View attachment 422528


Did you take the right dog home ?


----------



## Cookielabrador

Boxer123 said:


> Did you take the right dog home ?


Of course... ( Let me check just in case :Bag)


----------



## Boxer123

Cookielabrador said:


> Of course... ( Let me check just in case :Bag)


I would have deliberately switched Loki


----------



## Teddy-dog

Cookielabrador said:


> I was in the woods this morning and met a dog that looked exactly like Cookie! Spot the difference
> View attachment 422528


Twins!!!



Boxer123 said:


> I would have deliberately switched Loki


Unfortunately I could never take the wrong dog home......

Joking of course...! :Angelic


----------



## MissKittyKat

A gorgeous autumn morning and spent it a perfect way on a cani stroll with like minded dogs and humans x


----------



## Jason25

Took daisy to a field this morning to do some recall training around other dogs, when we got there there wasn't a dog in sight.

So binned the recall training off, put the long line back in the bag and let her loose.

Absolutely loved it, at one point I reckon she thought she was a greyhound the way she was running :Hilarious

Any idea how I can post a video?


----------



## Boxer123

Jason25 said:


> Took daisy to a field this morning to do some recall training around other dogs, when we got there there wasn't a dog in sight.
> 
> So binned the recall training off, put the long line back in the bag and let her loose.
> 
> Absolutely loved it, at one point I reckon she thought she was a greyhound the way she was running :Hilarious
> 
> Any idea how I can post a video?


I think you have to upload to you tube but could be wrong.


----------



## Magyarmum

Boxer123 said:


> I think you have to upload to you tube but could be wrong.


Don't think you're wrong I've always posted videos to youtube before posting on here!


----------



## Jason25

Boxer123 said:


> I think you have to upload to you tube but could be wrong.





Magyarmum said:


> Don't think you're wrong I've always posted videos to youtube before posting on here!


Thanks I've just made an account so will upload there then post here


----------



## catz4m8z

Cookielabrador said:


> I was in the woods this morning and met a dog that looked exactly like Cookie! Spot the difference
> View attachment 422528


Im getting flashbacks to that black cat scene in The Matrix:Wideyed.....now Im deeply suspicious as to wether we are all here or not!!:Shifty:Nailbiting
:Hilarious

Saw yet another numpty on our morning walk today. Lady walking her reactive JRT around the streets on an extra long flexi lead. Of course Alfie kicked off at it in return.....only difference is that Alfie couldnt get further then the pavement and this dog made it over to the other side of the road.
If a car had been coming that lady would be the proud owner of a dog pancake!:Banghead:Sour


----------



## Jason25

I dunno what's happened to the quality but heres one from this morning


----------



## Magyarmum

Jason25 said:


> I dunno what's happened to the quality but heres one from this morning


She's having a wonderful time!


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Looks like she really enjoyed that! It's lovely seeing them run free isn't it, I will never get tired of it.


----------



## Jason25

DanWalkersmum said:


> Looks like she really enjoyed that! It's lovely seeing them run free isn't it, I will never get tired of it.


Yeah I love seeing her run like that, puts a smile on my face every time


----------



## Beth78

Nothing quieter than a morning golf course walk 
It's been 3 days since Whisp last barked at a dog, let's see if we can make it 7 days.


----------



## Boxer123

Jason25 said:


> I dunno what's happened to the quality but heres one from this morning


Love the zoomies she looks happy.


----------



## Beth78

Jason25 said:


> I dunno what's happened to the quality but heres one from this morning


That's pure joy right there. With I could enjoy running so much.


----------



## margy

Are you sure you didn't just see The Hound Of The Baskerville? Very atmospheric with her appearing from the mist.Looks like she's having a great time.


----------



## Jason25

Boxer123 said:


> Love the zoomies she looks happy.


Same, she was went full on loopy that morning :Hilarious



Beth78 said:


> That's pure joy right there. With I could enjoy running so much.


Tell me about it, I tried jogging with her but soon realised it wasn't for me lol 



margy said:


> Are you sure you didn't just see The Hound Of The Baskerville? Very atmospheric with her appearing from the mist.Looks like she's having a great time.


it's right next to the river so I think it was rolling off of that which made it quite thick lol. Yeah she loved it, didn't like the shower much afterwards though (caked in mud and cow poo)


----------



## catz4m8z

alfie- woof woof rhhmmmm

heidi- chew chew chew:Bored

alfie- bark wrhhmmmm arrooooo!!:Woot

heidi- chew chew chew:Bored

alfie- arrooo mrrrrhhmm rooooo!!:Bawling

heidi- *looks up* chew chew chew:Bored

alfie- whhiiinnnnnnneeeeee.......:Shifty


excerpts from conversation that happens everytime Heidi finds a cow hoof and Alfie doesnt.

:Hilarious


----------



## Cookielabrador

My friend took some great photos on our dog walk this morning 
(Excuse the mud, Cookie had just rolled around in fox poo :Yuck)


----------



## Guest

So I broke my wrist three weeks ago, but only found out today...


----------



## Beth78

Kakite said:


> So I broke my wrist three weeks ago, but only found out today...


Oh gosh, how did you do that ?


----------



## Guest

Beth78 said:


> Oh gosh, how did you do that ?


I slipped when I took Nova to the lake and braced my fall with my left hand. Was painful but thought it was only bruised or sprained. Today I couldn't bear it any longer and went to the doc and they did an x ray and said it's actually broken,..


----------



## Beth78

Kakite said:


> I slipped when I took Nova to the lake and braced my fall with my left hand. Was painful but thought it was only bruised or sprained. Today I couldn't bear it any longer and went to the doc and they did an x ray and said it's actually broken,..


Ouch ! Very easily done. Whisp knocked me over the other day but the mud cushioned my fall.
Hope it heals quickly.


----------



## Guest

Thank you and glad you didn't get hurt too badly!!!



Beth78 said:


> Ouch ! Very easily done. Whisp knocked me over the other day but the mud cushioned my fall.
> Hope it heals quickly.


----------



## margy

Hope your wrist heals soon and doesn't affect your day to day living too much.


----------



## Boxer123

Kakite said:


> I slipped when I took Nova to the lake and braced my fall with my left hand. Was painful but thought it was only bruised or sprained. Today I couldn't bear it any longer and went to the doc and they did an x ray and said it's actually broken,..


Oh dear hope it heals soon. You must have a high pain threshold.


----------



## Guest

margy said:


> Hope your wrist heals soon and doesn't affect your day to day living too much.


Thank you! Nova tried to chew on my splint yesterday made me laugh not sure of I feel safe!


----------



## Guest

Boxer123 said:


> Oh dear hope it heals soon. You must have a high pain threshold.


i was lifting weights at the gym so I must have! Really silly though because it made things worse and now they may need to do more than just a cast.


----------



## Boxer123

Kakite said:


> i was lifting weights at the gym so I must have! Really silly though because it made things worse and now they may need to do more than just a cast.


I avoid the hospital like the plague I probably would have left it. It's funny the dogs are at the vet instantly.


----------



## Guest

Boxer123 said:


> I avoid the hospital like the plague I probably would have left it. It's funny the dogs are at the vet instantly.


Same, too many bad experiences lately!


----------



## Guest

So we bought a hands free lead today that goes around my waist (supposed to be for running). Tried it for our walk today and it worked well. It was so much more comfortable having my hand free and I felt more confident, as one hand is out of action for a little while. The grey clip is from my backpack by the way.


----------



## Jason25

Had to put daisy on wet trays until her raw food was delivered today, question is do I feed her raw for dinner or give her the other half of the wet tray tonight and start raw tomorrow 

When it got delivered, daisy didn't bark at the dpd bloke which is strange because she barks at everyone who comes to the door (thinks she's a gaurd dog :Hilarious)


----------



## Boxer123

Jason25 said:


> Had to put daisy on wet trays until her raw food was delivered today, question is do I feed her raw for dinner or give her the other half of the wet tray tonight and start raw tomorrow
> 
> When it got delivered, daisy didn't bark at the dpd bloke which is strange because she barks at everyone who comes to the door (thinks she's a gaurd dog :Hilarious)


Has she had raw before? Mine have a mixture and tend to be fine.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Kakite said:


> I slipped when I took Nova to the lake and braced my fall with my left hand. Was painful but thought it was only bruised or sprained. Today I couldn't bear it any longer and went to the doc and they did an x ray and said it's actually broken,..


I did similar, drove to near Leicester and back from Kent just thinking I had sprained my wrist! After a few more days with no improvement decided to get it x-rayed, lovely neat fracture across the bottom of my radius!

When I stepped out of my house a couple of years later and slipped on black ice I flew through the air thinking don't land on the wrist you broke so I put the other one down, this time I knew I'd broken it, exactly in the same place but on the other arm so I now have matching breaks.

I managed to get to A&E and plastered before phoning my OH to let him know, he was furious I hadn't got in touch earlier!

@Kakite be careful with the walking belt on your back as it looks quite thin and may dig in if there are any lunges. I do enjoy walking hands free too when Im in an area that Woody needs to be on lead , so my canicross belt isn't just used for running


----------



## Teddy-dog

@Kakite ouch! Hope your wrist heals quickly! Sounds painful


----------



## Guest

MissKittyKat said:


> I did similar, drove to near Leicester and back from Kent just thinking I had sprained my wrist! After a few more days with no improvement decided to get it x-rayed, lovely neat fracture across the bottom of my radius!
> 
> When I stepped out of my house a couple of years later and slipped on black ice I flew through the air thinking don't land on the wrist you broke so I put the other one down, this time I knew I'd broken it, exactly in the same place but on the other arm so I now have matching breaks.
> 
> I managed to get to A&E and plastered before phoning my OH to let him know, he was furious I hadn't got in touch earlier!
> 
> @Kakite be careful with the walking belt on your back as it looks quite thin and may dig in if there are any lunges. I do enjoy walking hands free too when Im in an area that Woody needs to be on lead , so my canicross belt isn't just used for running


wow that's crazy twin breaks!
Thanks I hadn't thought of that, it has a anti shock kind of thing and nova doesn't ever lunge,but I'll be careful


----------



## Guest

Thank you!!!


Teddy-dog said:


> @Kakite ouch! Hope your wrist heals quickly! Sounds painful


----------



## Jason25

Boxer123 said:


> Has she had raw before? Mine have a mixture and tend to be fine.


Yeah she's normally raw fed but I messed up the order dates so she went on wet trays for a few days if that makes sense lol

I fed her the other half a tray last night and started raw this morning. tripe for breakfast :Hungover


----------



## Boxer123

Terrible morning today. Me and Loki went a different route he backed into the verge for a poo and I didn't realise there was an electric fence ! He got a shock and was really upset  I phoned the vet they said not to worry he should be fine.

Then sox only got a short walk. So I rushed home for lunch and we went out together. Much happier boys now.


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 423019
> View attachment 423020
> Terrible morning today. Me and Loki went a different route he backed into the verge for a poo and I didn't realise there was an electric fence ! He got a shock and was really upset  I phoned the vet they said not to worry he should be fine.
> 
> Then sox only got a short walk. So I rushed home for lunch and we went out together. Much happier boys now.


Oh no! bless him, hope he's okay, no burns or anything?


----------



## Boxer123

DanWalkersmum said:


> Oh no! bless him, hope he's okay, no burns or anything?


No he seemed fine a few minutes after I felt awful he was shaking and holding his paw up. We had a big cuddle and then went home. I just didn't see it.


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Boxer123 said:


> No he seemed fine a few minutes after I felt awful he was shaking and holding his paw up. We had a big cuddle and then went home. I just didn't see it.


Sounds like you were more upset than him (I would have been too) cuddle solve most things though - especially boxer ones


----------



## Boxer123

DanWalkersmum said:


> Sounds like you were more upset than him (I would have been too) cuddle solve most things though - especially boxer ones


Very true I took him out with Sox at lunch to keep him safe from scary fences.


----------



## Jason25

Rented the field and played fetch with a tennis ball today, first time she's ever brought it back I think, she always runs off and chews it up and won't give it back, but today every time I chucked it, she brang it back and dropped it for a treat lol 
Back home now, she's been bathed so ready to chill for the rest of the day


----------



## Teddy-dog

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 423019
> View attachment 423020
> Terrible morning today. Me and Loki went a different route he backed into the verge for a poo and I didn't realise there was an electric fence ! He got a shock and was really upset  I phoned the vet they said not to worry he should be fine.
> 
> Then sox only got a short walk. So I rushed home for lunch and we went out together. Much happier boys now.


Oh poor boy. I'm sure he's fine though!
Teddy (who is already not a massive fan of the horse after the near-trampling incident but he was getting better...) once backed himself into Juno's electric fence and acted like it nearly killed him. We had done this routine soooo many times when I go and feed Juno and take Teds but he managed to touch the fence near the gate and he bolted straight across the yard to the van and just wanted to jump in,tail between his legs. He blames Juno for the incident so now is more scared of him..... I've touched the fence many times and it's not on high so isn't that much of a shock but obviously for the dogs it's a big surprise as they don't understand what's happened.


----------



## Guest

Boxer123 said:


> No he seemed fine a few minutes after I felt awful he was shaking and holding his paw up. We had a big cuddle and then went home. I just didn't see it.


Aw made me so sad to read this.


----------



## Boxer123

Teddy-dog said:


> Oh poor boy. I'm sure he's fine though!
> Teddy (who is already not a massive fan of the horse after the near-trampling incident but he was getting better...) once backed himself into Juno's electric fence and acted like it nearly killed him. We had done this routine soooo many times when I go and feed Juno and take Teds but he managed to touch the fence near the gate and he bolted straight across the yard to the van and just wanted to jump in,tail between his legs. He blames Juno for the incident so now is more scared of him..... I've touched the fence many times and it's not on high so isn't that much of a shock but obviously for the dogs it's a big surprise as they don't understand what's happened.


Yes Loki had a similar reaction the vet said it would be the shock more than anything. Loki is known as a drama queen he was fine the rest of the day.


----------



## Boxer123

Kakite said:


> Aw made me so sad to read this.


The boxers are sensitive souls. He has been fine since but I won't be going that way again as he will probably dive in it a second time.


----------



## Guest

Boxer123 said:


> The boxers are sensitive souls. He has been fine since but I won't be going that way again as he will probably dive in it a second time.


poor baby!!!


----------



## Teddy-dog

Boxer123 said:


> Yes Loki had a similar reaction the vet said it would be the shock more than anything. Loki is known as a drama queen he was fine the rest of the day.


Yeah it is normally the shock they react to poor things. Teddy is a sensitive one too!


----------



## Guest

Mama play with me.










Already unpacked the toys too mama!!!


----------



## Squeeze

Our friend popped round the other day with a Christmas present for us...
Now I hate opening presents early but she insisted... She had just collected it and was so excited for us to have it...










I absolutely love it...


----------



## Beth78

Squeeze said:


> Our friend popped round the other day with a Christmas present for us...
> Now I hate opening presents early but she insisted... She had just collected it and was so excited for us to have it...
> 
> View attachment 423197
> 
> 
> I absolutely love it...


Oh wow, she's good.


----------



## Jason25

Out early this morning.. Gotta work on that retrieve :Hilarious


----------



## Magyarmum

Jason25 said:


> Out early this morning.. Gotta work on that retrieve :Hilarious


She's really enjoying herself.

When you launch the ball, do you give Daisy a command like "Fetch it"?

And once she's picked up the ball another one to "Bring it" back to you?


----------



## Boxer123

Squeeze said:


> Our friend popped round the other day with a Christmas present for us...
> Now I hate opening presents early but she insisted... She had just collected it and was so excited for us to have it...
> 
> View attachment 423197
> 
> 
> I absolutely love it...


Wow that's beautiful.


----------



## Boxer123

Jason25 said:


> Out early this morning.. Gotta work on that retrieve :Hilarious


You have so much space there very jealous.


----------



## Beth78

Fetch is something Whisp has never quite grasped, she gets distracted on the way back, resulting in us saying "where's your ball" until she finds it again.
And if it's a squeaky ball, no chance.


----------



## Jason25

Magyarmum said:


> She's really enjoying herself.
> 
> When you launch the ball, do you give Daisy a command like "Fetch it"?
> 
> And once she's picked up the ball another one to "Bring it" back to you?


Umm I sometimes give her the recall command on the way back once she's picked up the ball, so like "daisy come", I'll also sometimes give the "get it" command to go get it but shes so focused on the ball I don't really bother saying it if that makes sense lol.

Do you reckon I should use a couple commands? 


Boxer123 said:


> You have so much space there very jealous.


Funny you say that, on the way back to the van the dog walkers turned up in force from every direction, we luckily beat them this morning and had it all to ourselves 



Beth78 said:


> Fetch is something Whisp has never quite grasped, she gets distracted on the way back, resulting in us saying "where's your ball" until she finds it again.
> And if it's a squeaky ball, no chance.


On the way back is my trouble too, she's reluctant to give it back, so strays off and tries to chew it up  Yet you give her a tug toy and as soon as you say drop she releases everytime.. Ball though, no chance :Hilarious


----------



## Boxer123

We went out for a run this morning no pictures but Loki had fun we had to turn back because our normal route was covered in cows and their young. I'm scared of cows.


----------



## Boxer123

We are now back chilling.


----------



## Squeeze

Beth78 said:


> Oh wow, she's good.





Boxer123 said:


> Wow that's beautiful.


I can't stop looking at it 

Oh and @Boxer123 I share your fear of cows...! Once they were right across the footpath so we took a detour up the massive hill to the top of the field to walk around them... Only for the cows to decide they also wanted to be at the top of the field once we got half way along... :Arghh


----------



## Boxer123

Squeeze said:


> I can't stop looking at it
> 
> Oh and @Boxer123 I share your fear of cows...! Once they were right across the footpath so we took a detour up the massive hill to the top of the field to walk around them... Only for the cows to decide they also wanted to be at the top of the field once we got half way along... :Arghh


We were to scared to go in so went back a baby cow was definitely eyeing us up. I heard a statistic once that cows kill more people than sharks each year.


----------



## catz4m8z

Boxer123 said:


> I heard a statistic once that cows kill more people than sharks each year.


I could believe that....you are more likely to be near a cow then a shark after all!

Fed up with Alfie today as I watched him cock his leg and pee over a soft toy for no apparent reason (other then to annoy me!). So annoying having a marker in the house. Sometimes I can see something and know he will cock his leg on it if allowed and other times it catches me offguard coz its totally random...mostly I just want to tie his winky in a knot until he stops!!LOL:Hilarious


----------



## Boxer123

catz4m8z said:


> I could believe that....you are more likely to be near a cow then a shark after all!
> 
> Fed up with Alfie today as I watched him cock his leg and pee over a soft toy for no apparent reason (other then to annoy me!). So annoying having a marker in the house. Sometimes I can see something and know he will cock his leg on it if allowed and other times it catches me offguard coz its totally random...mostly I just want to tie his winky in a knot until he stops!!LOL:Hilarious


Oh dear Alfie.


----------



## Guest

cheesy smile! 11 months old today


----------



## Boxer123

Kakite said:


> View attachment 423238
> 
> cheesy smile! 11 months old today


Happy birthday!


----------



## Guest

Boxer123 said:


> Happy birthday!


time flies so fast!!!!!


----------



## Boxer123

Another night no room on the sofa:


----------



## MissKittyKat

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 423243
> Another night no room on the sofa:


Ha!
I'm squished up on the end of my sofa too


----------



## Boxer123

MissKittyKat said:


> Ha!
> I'm squished up on the end of my sofa too
> 
> View attachment 423245


It's nice when they save you a tiny section.


----------



## Guest

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 423243
> Another night no room on the sofa:


I love how close they snuggle up together


----------



## Boxer123

Kakite said:


> I love how close they snuggle up together


Not sure Sox is so keen.


----------



## Guest

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 423246
> 
> 
> Not sure Sox is so keen.


Awww they are the best


----------



## Lurcherlad

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 423246
> 
> 
> Not sure Sox is so keen.


Caption: "You talking to me?"


----------



## Boxer123

Lurcherlad said:


> Caption: "You talking to me?"


Sox gets a right grump on at bed time.


----------



## Guest

Queen of the wild.


----------



## Magyarmum

This morning had an awful smell in the kitchen and after searching eventually found a rotting mouse in the back of one of my cupboards. Disposed of the mouse but for some reason the smell was just as strong:Meh. I didn't find out what it was until I was putting clothes in the washing machine and noticed something lying on the floor in between the machine and fridge/freezer. When I fished it out found it was a packet of defrosted chicken necks!

Phew did they smell!:Arghh

Having got rid of the smell and washed the muddy living room and kitchen floors, it was nearly lunchtime. Was in the middle of making a cup of tea when the phone rang. GLS phoning to check whether I was at home because they had a parcel for me. Hurray, the lampshades I'd ordered from the UK! Having got the parcel then spent a frustrating hour and a half trying to get the old lampshade off the lamp base. In the end gave up and will have to tackle it another day when I don't have to worry about time!

The boys are always interested when parcels are delivered 'cos boxes usually mean yummy things for Schnauzers!










What do you mean there were no treats in the box, when we're sitting so nicely?


----------



## Teddy-dog

@Boxer123 cows can be quite scary! Quite a few people get trampled by them each year. Obviously mothers with young are going to be protective but young calves can also be bothersome as they're so curious! They generally like to follow dogs so they always say if they start to chase you let your dog off lead - they can out run them, you probably can't!!

We used to have to ride through a couple of fields of cows where I used to keep Juno. They were always young calves and they were fine once they got used to the horses but awful when they first got put into the fields. Didn't help that Juno is NOT a fan of cows. We once got chased in one of the fields and Juno shot off - think it's the fastest I've ever had him go! I generally used to shout at them and that would scare them into stopping for a moment! I still shout at cows now  but we only have to walk alongside their fields not through them where we are now! They still like to run and bronc along the fence line though...


----------



## Boxer123

Teddy-dog said:


> @Boxer123 cows can be quite scary! Quite a few people get trampled by them each year. Obviously mothers with young are going to be protective but young calves can also be bothersome as they're so curious! They generally like to follow dogs so they always say if they start to chase you let your dog off lead - they can out run them, you probably can't!!
> 
> We used to have to ride through a couple of fields of cows where I used to keep Juno. They were always young calves and they were fine once they got used to the horses but awful when they first got put into the fields. Didn't help that Juno is NOT a fan of cows. We once got chased in one of the fields and Juno shot off - think it's the fastest I've ever had him go! I generally used to shout at them and that would scare them into stopping for a moment! I still shout at cows now  but we only have to walk alongside their fields not through them where we are now! They still like to run and bronc along the fence line though...


i never go in a field with them Loki was not happy we turned around but as you said he could out run them whereas I would get squished.


----------



## Teddy-dog

Boxer123 said:


> i never go in a field with them Loki was not happy we turned around but as you said he could out run them whereas I would get squished.


I don't blame you, there are some walks I do with my dogs that have cows in some of the fields. The cows move around but I always avoid the ones they're in!


----------



## Teddy-dog

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 423243
> Another night no room on the sofa:





MissKittyKat said:


> Ha!
> I'm squished up on the end of my sofa too
> 
> View attachment 423245


We literally bought a bigger sofa after we got Teddy so we could all fit on it better!

(teddy is leaning on my legs in the pic!)


----------



## Boxer123

Teddy-dog said:


> We literally bought a bigger sofa after we got Teddy so we could all fit on it better!
> 
> (teddy is leaning on my legs in the pic!)
> View attachment 423327


Ha ha the cat is throwing some stink eye having to share the sofa. Loki seems to stretch into any space. The more sofa the more he would spread he's like butter.


----------



## Teddy-dog

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 423328
> 
> 
> Ha ha the cat is throwing some stink eye having to share the sofa. Loki seems to stretch into any space. The more sofa the more he would spread he's like butter.


Oh yeah she'd definitely prefer to have it all to herself 

Oh Loki - that's one of the reasons we got an L shaped one! Everyone can stretch out.


----------



## Boxer123

Teddy-dog said:


> Oh yeah she'd definitely prefer to have it all to herself
> 
> Oh Loki - that's one of the reasons we got an L shaped one! Everyone can stretch out.


I miss having cats they are just so funny don't care what anyone thinks.


----------



## Teddy-dog

Boxer123 said:


> I miss having cats they are just so funny don't care what anyone thinks.


Ive never had them before! Eevee was OHs before we met. She is certainly a character though


----------



## Lurcherlad

We purchased our current 3 piece suite with the idea that Jack could have two thirds of the sofa with room for a human, with 2 chairs for humans. (3 humans, 1 dog in the family.)

OH finds the whole suite uncomfortable and said the other day about replacing. I told him that, given Jack rarely shares the sofa anyway  OH might as well just buy himself a truly comfortable chair and leave the sofa for Jack


----------



## Teddy-dog

I love the stories... what we do for our pets! 

We are currently debating buying a new king sized bed so there’s more room for all of us! We have a double at the moment and Teddy sneaks on in the night - he’s very good at sticking by our feet and curling up into a little ball but he’s like a dead weight on the covers and if he happens to get up when you don’t have many covers you can’t get any back off him! So you end up cold. And he likes to sleep leaning on your legs so if I happen to be near the edge of the bed and he gets up I end up not being able to move or I’ll fall out :Hilarious


----------



## Boxer123

Teddy-dog said:


> I love the stories... what we do for our pets!
> 
> We are currently debating buying a new king sized bed so there's more room for all of us! We have a double at the moment and Teddy sneaks on in the night - he's very good at sticking by our feet and curling up into a little ball but he's like a dead weight on the covers and if he happens to get up when you don't have many covers you can't get any back off him! So you end up cold. And he likes to sleep leaning on your legs so if I happen to be near the edge of the bed and he gets up I end up not being able to move or I'll fall out :Hilarious


I have space issues in bed Loki likes to sleep next to me and spoon and Sox is at the end of the bed I curl up where there is space.


----------



## Jason25

Teddy-dog said:


> I love the stories... what we do for our pets!
> 
> We are currently debating buying a new king sized bed so there's more room for all of us! We have a double at the moment and Teddy sneaks on in the night - he's very good at sticking by our feet and curling up into a little ball but he's like a dead weight on the covers and if he happens to get up when you don't have many covers you can't get any back off him! So you end up cold. And he likes to sleep leaning on your legs so if I happen to be near the edge of the bed and he gets up I end up not being able to move or I'll fall out :Hilarious


I have a king size bed and daisy thinks it's a good idea to sleep bang in the centre of it on top of the covers so I end up on the edge with hardly any cover. So I pull the cover away with her rolling over a couple times, she gets all in a huff then like I ruined her sleep 

This happens pretty much every night :Hilarious


----------



## Boxer123

Jason25 said:


> I have a king size bed and daisy thinks it's a good idea to sleep bang in the centre of it on top of the covers so I end up on the edge with hardly any cover. So I pull the cover away with her rolling over a couple times, she gets all in a huff then like I ruined her sleep
> 
> This happens pretty much every night :Hilarious


I'm glad it's not just me who wakes up freezing with a bad back.


----------



## Teddy-dog

Jason25 said:


> I have a king size bed and daisy thinks it's a good idea to sleep bang in the centre of it on top of the covers so I end up on the edge with hardly any cover. So I pull the cover away with her rolling over a couple times, she gets all in a huff then like I ruined her sleep
> 
> This happens pretty much every night :Hilarious


Haha that's what Teddy does! But we only have a double at the mo so was hoping a bigger size would mean more covers. Teds is like a dead weight you can't shift him! And he WON'T sleep under the covers!


----------



## Jason25

Boxer123 said:


> I'm glad it's not just me who wakes up freezing with a bad back.


It's so annoying, I question myself sometimes, I should just get the dog to move :Hilarious


Teddy-dog said:


> Haha that's what Teddy does! But we only have a double at the mo so was hoping a bigger size would mean more covers. Teds is like a dead weight you can't shift him! And he WON'T sleep under the covers!


Bigger bed means more space for doggo to sprawl out :Hilarious Daisy is the same with the cover, it's like she's glued to it lol


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Teddy-dog said:


> Haha that's what Teddy does! But we only have a double at the mo so was hoping a bigger size would mean more covers. Teds is like a dead weight you can't shift him! And he WON'T sleep under the covers!


We have a king size bed and Dan likes to sleep in the middle,top of the covers, leaning on my legs, he jumps into my space every night before I can get into bed and I have to move him then he just flops on my legs with a deep haarruumph. I've often woke up with a dead leg and a cold back, the covers seem to be in short supply on my side! OH sometimes resorts to the spare bed then Dan will just sprawl on that side, he's only little but boy does he take up some room! He will sleep on the floor some nights though that's unusual, I miss him when he does that.


----------



## margy

We used to call Suzie Goldilocks because she couldn't decide whose bed she wanted to sleep on. she'd start off on her own bed then lie with Belle, then jump onto our bed and lie at the bottom. When the grandchildren stayed she would also jump on their bed and sleep with them!


----------



## DanWalkersmum

margy said:


> We used to call Suzie Goldilocks because she couldn't decide whose bed she wanted to sleep on. she'd start off on her own bed then lie with Belle, then jump onto our bed and lie at the bottom. When the grandchildren stayed she would also jump on their bed and sleep with them!


I bet the grandchildren loved that she chose them


----------



## Bugsys grandma

Jason25 said:


> It's so annoying, I question myself sometimes, I should just get the dog to move :Hilarious
> 
> Bigger bed means more space for doggo to sprawl out :Hilarious Daisy is the same with the cover, it's like she's glued to it lol


I often wake up in the night busting for the loo, but I can't get up and go cos Woody is either laying on my legs or with his head resting on me somewhere, having a lovely sleep, and I can't bring myself to move and disturb him! He needs his sleep!


----------



## Boxer123

To the inconsiderate gentleman with the huge mountain dog. I understand everytime she hurtles towards my dogs barking and growling you say she is friendly. However today she did it in the dark at my dog who is nervous and reactive anyway. Upon seeing a dog barking and growling hurtling towards my dog i had no idea who it was and had to shout at her to bog off further upsetting my snowflake boxer. Thank you for ruining are walkgrrrrr


----------



## margy

I would have shouted at the inconsiderate gentleman too!


----------



## Boxer123

margy said:


> I would have shouted at the inconsiderate gentleman too!


I think I did I was so busy trying to block Sox incase he kicked off. This bloke is a nightmare he does it all the time. She's a big dog and intimidating.


----------



## margy

That must be frustrating and a bit frightening for you. So many idiots out there.


----------



## Linda Weasel

Total change of subject.
Noticed today that somebody had written ‘bich’ in felt tip (?) on my car bonnet.

No idea when or where, or even what I’ve done to deserve it, but for God’s sake; learn to spell.

Edit: just realised I’m in Dog Chat and this isn’t doggy........


----------



## catz4m8z

Linda Weasel said:


> Edit: just realised I'm in Dog Chat and this isn't doggy........


well, they called you a female dog so.....:Hilarious
I had something similar on the outside of my house. Derogatory female terms, felt tip pen, painfully bad spelling. I think the spelling is the most upsetting thing TBH.

Was walking the dogs around my neighbourhood recently and came to a road whichis sometimes abit messy but it was ridiculous. There was a giant dog turd about every 10ft all the way along the pavement! How can people be such pigs!
Its not difficult to clean up after your dog and yet some people seem incapable. When I walked that way the next day thanks to people standing in it and prams, wheelchairs,etc the entire pavement was smeared brown. Honestly if this is something you do on a regular basis then you deserve to have your nose rubbed in it!unch


----------



## Jason25

I've got a quick question if anyone could answer that would be great. 

I've been training with daisy again this after noon and we been working on a few things but mainly impulse control with a tug toy as reward. 

Anyway I'm putting her in her place command (in between legs) then a wait command (stay) while I chuck the tug toy, then a release which is "get it" so she runs, grabs it and we have a quick game of tug then repeat the whe process again. 

I'm using the command "wait" which she knows means stay, but I also use the command stay (which also means stay lol) when we are recall training, so I put her in a stay, walk 50 yards then recall her.

Am I doing this right and can I use two different words for her to stay or should I be using only the one? 

Can anyone shed some light on this? thanks


----------



## Magyarmum

Jason25 said:


> I've got a quick question if anyone could answer that would be great.
> 
> I've been training with daisy again this after noon and we been working on a few things but mainly impulse control with a tug toy as reward.
> 
> Anyway I'm putting her in her place command (in between legs) then a wait command (stay) while I chuck the tug toy, then a release which is "get it" so she runs, grabs it and we have a quick game of tug then repeat the whe process again.
> 
> I'm using the command "wait" which she knows means stay, but I also use the command stay (which also means stay lol) when we are recall training, so I put her in a stay, walk 50 yards then recall her.
> 
> Am I doing this right and can I use two different words for her to stay or should I be using only the one?
> 
> Can anyone shed some light on this? thanks


I use both "wait" and "stay" with my two.

If I tell them to "wait" it basically means "hang on a sec" usually whilst I'm doing something else like blowing my nose for example or as in your case whilst you chuck the tug toy. .

"Stay" means "stand or sit there until I either come back to you, or allow you to move" which could be for a few minutes or if I'm leaving them in the house when I go shopping without them.

Or it I open the front gate/door and don't want them to follow me out I'd use "stay"! On the other hand if I was taking them for a walk and they were on their leads, I'd tell them to "wait" whilst I opened the front gate!

If I was you I'd just use the "wait" command when you chuck the ball and the "stay" command for recall.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Jason25

Magyarmum said:


> I use both "wait" and "stay" with my two.
> 
> If I tell them to "wait" it basically means "hang on a sec" usually whilst I'm doing something else like blowing my nose for example or as in your case whilst you chuck the tug toy. .
> 
> "Stay" means "stand or sit there until I either come back to you, or allow you to move" which could be for a few minutes or if I'm leaving them in the house when I go shopping without them.
> 
> Or it I open the front gate/door and don't want them to follow me out I'd use "stay"! On the other hand if I was taking them for a walk and they were on their leads, I'd tell them to "wait" whilst I opened the front gate!
> 
> If I was you I'd just use the "wait" command when you chuck the ball and the "stay" command for recall.
> 
> Hope that helps.


Thanks I was just worried about confusing her with them. Is it okay to increase the time with the wait command, so instead of say 5 seconds, do 10, then 15 etc?


----------



## MissKittyKat

I use wait and stay too. Wait is have all 4 feet on the floor and stand still, stay is usually after a sit or down so bottom or laying on the floor.

Woody does know the difference pretty well now. I also use a hand signal with stay.


----------



## MissKittyKat

My dogs broken again


----------



## Linda Weasel

Jason25 said:


> I've got a quick question if anyone could answer that would be great.
> 
> I've been training with daisy again this after noon and we been working on a few things but mainly impulse control with a tug toy as reward.
> 
> Anyway I'm putting her in her place command (in between legs) then a wait command (stay) while I chuck the tug toy, then a release which is "get it" so she runs, grabs it and we have a quick game of tug then repeat the whe process again.
> 
> I'm using the command "wait" which she knows means stay, but I also use the command stay (which also means stay lol) when we are recall training, so I put her in a stay, walk 50 yards then recall her.
> 
> Am I doing this right and can I use two different words for her to stay or should I be using only the one?
> 
> Can anyone shed some light on this? thanks


I've never used 'wait' or 'stay'.
If I say 'sit' then I expect my dog to sit until I either give another command or a release command to say 'all done, you can relax now'.

Why use 2 or 3 commands when what you require (a sitting dog) needs only one word?

Same applies to a down.

I use 'wait' to stop my dog so he waits for me on a walk. He can stop in any position because it's a fairly loose command.


----------



## KLuna

Jason25 said:


> I've got a quick question if anyone could answer that would be great.
> 
> I've been training with daisy again this after noon and we been working on a few things but mainly impulse control with a tug toy as reward.
> 
> Anyway I'm putting her in her place command (in between legs) then a wait command (stay) while I chuck the tug toy, then a release which is "get it" so she runs, grabs it and we have a quick game of tug then repeat the whe process again.
> 
> I'm using the command "wait" which she knows means stay, but I also use the command stay (which also means stay lol) when we are recall training, so I put her in a stay, walk 50 yards then recall her.
> 
> Am I doing this right and can I use two different words for her to stay or should I be using only the one?
> 
> Can anyone shed some light on this? thanks


We use wait as a wait there in that position (sit stand down etc) until I ask you to do something different. E.g. Wait until I recall you, wait before you get your toy, wait until you can do what you want

And stay is stay there (in that position) until I come back for you. I never call the dog from a stay, Luna must stay where she is asked until I return to her.


----------



## Beth78

Just done Whisp's food and Christmas shopping, the amount at checkout was £66.6 
The number of the beast.


----------



## Magyarmum

Jason25 said:


> Thanks I was just worried about confusing her with them. Is it okay to increase the time with the wait command, so instead of say 5 seconds, do 10, then 15 etc?


I don't see why not!

My two are told to "wait" whilst I open the front gate. Depending on whether it's padlocked, to open it can take a matter of second or up to a couple of minutes. I 'll also tell them to "wait" when we're out for a walk so I can .catch up with them, or whilst I cross a ditch, all of which takes variable amounts of time.

My two waiting for me to put their leads on and open.the front gate.


----------



## Jason25

Linda Weasel said:


> I've never used 'wait' or 'stay'.
> If I say 'sit' then I expect my dog to sit until I either give another command or a release command to say 'all done, you can relax now'.
> 
> Why use 2 or 3 commands when what you require (a sitting dog) needs only one word?
> 
> Same applies to a down.
> 
> I use 'wait' to stop my dog so he waits for me on a walk. He can stop in any position because it's a fairly loose command.


When I got daisy, I started watching some training videos and they all said the 3 main commands were sit, stay and come. So I used a stay command lol


Magyarmum said:


> I don't see why not!
> 
> My two are told to "wait" whilst I open the front gate. Depending on whether it's padlocked, to open it can take a matter of second or up to a couple of minutes. I 'll also tell them to "wait" when we're out for a walk so I can .catch up with them, or whilst I cross a ditch, all of which takes variable amounts of time.
> 
> My two waiting for me to put their leads on and open.the front gate.
> 
> View attachment 423762


They look very smart We will work on it then, thanks 

I'd like to know if our dogs feet feel the cold like we do, it was freezing this morning and my feet were painfully cold in my wellies, yet daisy was trotting along without a care in the world :Hilarious


----------



## Guest

Don't take a photo of your dog mid shake...


----------



## Cookielabrador

Quick walkies this morning - so cold :Shifty










Kakite said:


> Don't take a photo of your dog mid shake...
> 
> View attachment 423850


that's a great photo


----------



## MissKittyKat

I don't think Woody noticed it was cold this morning, more than happy to roll in the fields x


----------



## catz4m8z

Poor Hannah in the wars today, I think she has hurt her back.
Didnt want a walk this morning and steps are a def no go. The other night though I finally got my tv room set up in the front bedroom so she had been up and down the stairs and jumping on and off the chairs which probably caused the problem. She doesnt normally have a problem but is half Daxie and probably as long as a short one!
I think its just muscle strain as she is eating/drinking/pooping/peeing/moving just fine....just doesnt want to move much and looks sorry for herself. ah well, hopefully abit of Metacam and rest will sort her out (and being told not to jump about so much, she is getting too old for it!LOL).


----------



## Squeeze

Squeeze said:


> After repeatedly telling OH's Gran (who we live with) to stop feeding the dog...
> I believe she's bought him treats... Again...
> I can't be 100% sure but she was shifty with her shopping bag today... Obviously hiding something... Maybe it's a Christmas/birthday present that I shouldn't be seeing...? Or maybe it's dog treats...? Who knows...
> But after finding a wilkos receipt a while back for 'dog chew' I can't help but be suspicious....


I bloody knew it...!!!
And Jaxon (the little snitch) has revealed the secret stash...! Yesterday he went into Big G's room (which is unusual) I called him out and out he trotted... He went in there again today and was sniffing around the cupboard... I asked him what he wanted and he nudged the cupboard door...
Now I wasn't going to go snooping but when my OH came home she had a look... And bingo 2 x Schmackos bags, 1 x rodeo bag and a pack of mini jumbones...
Can't hide anything from a Labrador...!


----------



## Boxer123

Squeeze said:


> I bloody knew it...!!!
> And Jaxon (the little snitch) has revealed the secret stash...! Yesterday he went into Big G's room (which is unusual) I called him out and out he trotted... He went in there again today and was sniffing around the cupboard... I asked him what he wanted and he nudged the cupboard door...
> Now I wasn't going to go snooping but when my OH came home she had a look... And bingo 2 x Schmackos bags, 1 x rodeo bag and a pack of mini jumbones...
> Can't hide anything from a Labrador...!


Oh dear do you think he knows this means he won't get the treats now.


----------



## Squeeze

Boxer123 said:


> Oh dear do you think he knows this means he won't get the treats now.


I said to him that he'd end up regretting this...!
The problem is now... How to let Granny know that we know about the secret stash... :Hilarious


----------



## Boxer123

Squeeze said:


> I said to him that he'd end up regretting this...!
> The problem is now... How to let Granny know that we know about the secret stash... :Hilarious


The challenge of living with family.


----------



## Squeeze

Boxer123 said:


> The challenge of living with family.


That's putting it politely :Hilarious
I've been surprisingly calm about to tbh :Muted


----------



## Jason25

Can't believe what I just saw.. Someone picked up their dogs poo with a poo bag, emptied said bag in a bush then put it back in their pocket :Vomit :Hilarious


----------



## Teddy-dog

I've been really pleased with Teddy over the last week. He's been able to go offlead again on one of our walks. I've avoided anywhere too close to woodland which means he's been doing the same walk most days, he doesn't seem to mind and we vary our route. I have a new dog on my group walks, a lurcher - greyhound x border collie who is being a good influence on Ted! Ted loves running with him and having a good play and they stick by each others sides a lot, the lurcher has fantastic recall and a low prey drive so Ted has barely thought about going off hunting when he's offlead with him (he gets a look on when he's sniffing or looking for something to chase!). 

On Friday, I was so proud. I had 4 in my group including Ted and I was picking up poo and didn't notice another dog come through the stile into the same field. I'm normally very vigilant as Teddy can be OTT so I don't let him greet strange dogs but unfortunately I missed this one. The other dog was offlead and came over to us so there was no drama letting them say hello I just normally avoid it as I prefer my dogs to stick with their group. Anyway they were all very calm saying hello and I started walking away and called the lurcher as I knew he'd come straight away and then Ted and Ted just came away, no problems, straight back to me. I expected him to follow me when I got so far as he is loyal (despite prey drive!) but he used to be so insistent on playing or saying hello to the other dogs that he would only come when he had had enough (which is another reason I don't usually let him say hello to strange dogs) but he came straight to me and we all carried on on our way. Sometimes I have to think of the small things he does which are so much better than they used to be!

He's been a lot less reactive recently too, we've been doing really well with sitting to the side and letting him have a look and treating him and, if the dog seems calm, he will walk right past with no fuss. He's mostly reacting to the other reactive dogs nowadays!


----------



## lullabydream

Jason25 said:


> Can't believe what I just saw.. Someone picked up their dogs poo with a poo bag, emptied said bag in a bush then put it back in their pocket :Vomit :Hilarious


That's hilarious!

Wonder what else is kept in said pocket.. Tissues? I wouldn't want to use from said pocket!


----------



## Magyarmum

lullabydream said:


> That's hilarious!
> 
> Wonder what else is kept in said pocket.. Tissues? I wouldn't want to use from said pocket!


Hopefully not his sandwiches!


----------



## Magyarmum

It's snowed here all day and we've got a good four inches of snow on the ground.

No walkies but the boys have had a wonderful time playing in the garden and burrowing in the snow in search of any small furry creatures that might be hidden under it.


----------



## Jason25

lullabydream said:


> That's hilarious!
> 
> Wonder what else is kept in said pocket.. Tissues? I wouldn't want to use from said pocket!





Magyarmum said:


> Hopefully not his sandwiches!


couldn't believe it :Hilarious


----------



## Jason25

See dad I can be well behaved and pose for pictures









Haha only joking surprise attack 








:Shifty


----------



## Linda Weasel

Why do dogs do such random and unexpected stuff??

I’ve spent all day today at work, defending my last remaining pen; pens are like currency there, and I’ve hunted down people who’ve ‘borrowed’ it, fought off all-comers and threatened dire consequences to anybody who even touched it.

So on getting home, after writing something on my calendar, I put it down on the coffee table and my dog (who NEVER touches anything on that table; even food) and who NEVER chews anything except his chew toys, nicked it and crunched it up.

What the.....


----------



## Beth78

Jason25 said:


> Can't believe what I just saw.. Someone picked up their dogs poo with a poo bag, emptied said bag in a bush then put it back in their pocket :Vomit :Hilarious


I've done this if I've only got one bag left, in the bin though not a Bush. As long as you remember to invert the bag its mess free.
I forgot poo bags the other day, luckily the roads were full of litter, I used a takeaway cup for one and a crisp packet for the other.


----------



## Lurcherlad

I’ve picked up 2 poos with the same bag if it’s my last one but wouldn’t want a poopy bag in my pocket :Yuck


----------



## lullabydream

Lurcherlad said:


> I've picked up 2 poos with the same bag if it's my last one but wouldn't want a poopy bag in my pocket :Yuck


Have done the same, usually when the wind is blowing a gale and runs away with poo bags.

Definitely wouldn't want a poopy bag in my pocket.. It's bad enough using tissues from the same pocket as treats... I think fish flavoured kibble should be the new vicks! Although I do prefer vicks to the kibble!


----------



## Jason25

Beth78 said:


> I've done this if I've only got one bag left, in the bin though not a Bush. As long as you remember to invert the bag its mess free.
> I forgot poo bags the other day, luckily the roads were full of litter, I used a takeaway cup for one and a crisp packet for the other.


I dunno the thought of a poo contaminated bag going back in my pocket sends shivers down my spine


----------



## Jason25

lullabydream said:


> Have done the same, usually when the wind is blowing a gale and runs away with poo bags.
> 
> Definitely wouldn't want a poopy bag in my pocket.. It's bad enough using tissues from the same pocket as treats... I think fish flavoured kibble should be the new vicks! Although I do prefer vicks to the kibble!


Fish biscuits are terrible, I used keep salmon biscuits in a treat bag then put the bag in my trouser pockets... No joke my trousers used to smell of salmon after I took the bag out :Hilarious

Don't take fish treats out with me any more


----------



## Guest

Action shot.


----------



## Guest

Convinced the no-drop tree was a con, then noticed Finn stood on sofa 'admiring' the decorations. Desperate to give him benefit of the doubt, then noticed a bit of branch hanging from his jowl. He's been pruning the branches when I'm not looking.


----------



## Guest

When you go to the pet shop for just the one thing... my haul today  Lamb ears, calf hooves, venison ears, lamb lung, ostrich necks, trachea and some new wet food to try.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Glorious dry, crisp and sunny walk yesterday morning.

















Fog lying across the far 
field 









Jack was toasty in his thick fleece


----------



## Magyarmum

Kakite said:


> View attachment 424325
> When you go to the pet shop for just the one thing... my haul today  Lamb ears, calf hooves, venison ears, lamb lung, ostrich necks, trachea and some new wet food to try.


Snap! Our Christmas supply arrived last week! Cow hooves, Rabbit ears Lung, Duck necks, Beef Ears and Pizzles, and Pig noses and ears.


----------



## Torin.

I thought about making a new 'tiny wins' thread for this, but ehhhh.

In all the rain of the last couple of months Cad forgot his house training for poos. He gets cold and starts shivering just being outside for a couple of seconds not moving, even when it's dry, so fair.

About 3 weeks ago now I brought the big guns (dried lamb tripe) as a reward for poos outside. This week I've been mixing it up with tripe, pizzle, and kongs.

Last night I had to pts my favourite mouse and when I got back in I just wanted to eat my bowl of ice cream in peace with tv. After about half an hour Cad started being weird next door on the kitchen. I asked him if he was okay and he didn't do the usual needing the loo noises so I ignored him. But ten mins later he was still being odd, so I let him out just in case and he immediately did a poo.

And like, a week ago he'd have asked quietly once and then just given up and pooed in the bathroom when I didn't immediately react. A month ago he wouldn't have even asked.

Found him the biggest bit of tripe in the packet


----------



## Lurcherlad

Good boy Cad! 

Sorry for your loss


----------



## Beth78

Lurcherlad said:


> Glorious dry, crisp and sunny walk yesterday morning.
> 
> View attachment 424342
> 
> View attachment 424343
> 
> Fog lying across the far
> field
> View attachment 424344
> 
> 
> Jack was toasty in his thick fleece
> View attachment 424345


Beautiful


----------



## Beth78




----------



## Beth78

Was walking in the woods, nice and quiet.

Then heard a rustling behind us, turned round to see a cocker spaniel looking up at me.
Whisp was not happy to see our visitor so she swore at it afew times and it got the message.
There was no human in sight and I saw it every so often tagging along behind, then it disappeared.
Hopefully its owner was around somewhere.


----------



## Guest

Lurcherlad said:


> Glorious dry, crisp and sunny walk yesterday morning.
> 
> View attachment 424342
> 
> View attachment 424343
> 
> Fog lying across the far
> field
> View attachment 424344
> 
> 
> Jack was toasty in his thick fleece
> View attachment 424345


he looks magical!!! I'm in love!


----------



## Guest

Beth78 said:


> Was walking in the woods, nice and quiet.
> 
> Then heard a rustling behind us, turned round to see a cocker spaniel looking up at me.
> Whisp was not happy to see our visitor so she swore at it afew times and it got the message.
> There was no human in sight and I saw it every so often tagging along behind, then it disappeared.
> Hopefully its owner was around somewhere.


Ugh!!! That's so annoying


----------



## Boxer123

Torin. said:


> I thought about making a new 'tiny wins' thread for this, but ehhhh.
> 
> In all the rain of the last couple of months Cad forgot his house training for poos. He gets cold and starts shivering just being outside for a couple of seconds not moving, even when it's dry, so fair.
> 
> About 3 weeks ago now I brought the big guns (dried lamb tripe) as a reward for poos outside. This week I've been mixing it up with tripe, pizzle, and kongs.
> 
> Last night I had to pts my favourite mouse and when I got back in I just wanted to eat my bowl of ice cream in peace with tv. After about half an hour Cad started being weird next door on the kitchen. I asked him if he was okay and he didn't do the usual needing the loo noises so I ignored him. But ten mins later he was still being odd, so I let him out just in case and he immediately did a poo.
> 
> And like, a week ago he'd have asked quietly once and then just given up and pooed in the bathroom when I didn't immediately react. A month ago he wouldn't have even asked.
> 
> Found him the biggest bit of tripe in the packet


Sorry for your loss. But well done Cad.


----------



## Guest

Nova & her favourite toy tonight- the Kong Extreme Bone thingy. She sleeps with this every night in her bed. She can play with it for ages!


----------



## Guest

Magyarmum said:


> Snap! Our Christmas supply arrived last week! Cow hooves, Rabbit ears Lung, Duck necks, Beef Ears and Pizzles, and Pig noses and ears.
> 
> View attachment 424346


looks great! Just waiting for her kibble and natures menu to arrive tomorrow and we are all set for a little while yay!!!


----------



## Magyarmum

Kakite said:


> looks great! Just waiting for her kibble and natures menu to arrive tomorrow and we are all set for a little while yay!!!


We've had two deliveries one of Farmina N&D kibble and Wolf of Wilderness wet food from Zooplus, and the other of Brit wet food which the boys prefer to anything else!


----------



## bumbarrel

Currently looking after DD Dandie as her rescue bitch has come in season
Bertie brought his 'puddle' (sheepskin) with him. Kitasoo thinks she MIGHT fit on it!

She is being very good as she is not only sharing her bed with Bertie at nigtht but AHT have just confirmed the swabs she 'donated' are to be used in research into Spinone health -specifically epilepsy.


----------



## Guest

Magyarmum said:


> We've had two deliveries one of Farmina N&D kibble and Wolf of Wilderness wet food from Zooplus, and the other of Brit wet food which the boys prefer to anything else!
> 
> View attachment 424378


how cool! I always get the things at my office and the courier calls me the crazy dog lady and my other colleague orders stuff for her cats all the time, so she is crazy cat lady


----------



## Jason25

Trying to get daisy's attention when we are walking can be a struggle at times especially when she's sniffing. Anyway I've managed to get her to go into the place command (in between legs) when we were out walking. It still needs a lot of work because she won't do it all the time, but I feel like we will get there, also noticed she's sniffing less and walking more on our block walk, I take it this is probably her confidence is growing around that area?


----------



## Guest

Jason25 said:


> Trying to get daisy's attention when we are walking can be a struggle at times especially when she's sniffing. Anyway I've managed to get her to go into the place command (in between legs) when we were out walking. It still needs a lot of work because she won't do it all the time, but I feel like we will get there, also noticed she's sniffing less and walking more on our block walk, I take it this is probably her confidence is growing around that area?


How old is she? (Not related to anything just asking).

Glad you're getting somewhere. I've been having little issues pop up with Nova too when walking and her attention... but I think I'm going to need to change my routine, the afternoon heat makes her tired and when she's tired or overtired she gets all silly.


----------



## Guest

We had a much better day today after a bit of a embarrassing walk yesterday (mostly my fault though ). It was very humid and hot here again today so we just did some brain games in the yard, then Nova had a good nap on her cooling mat. Afterwards we did a short 10min walk through the bush to a river, she went for a swim and play and we walked back. She was super well behaved. She got to try some water melon when we got home and now settled down for a sleep.

Made me realise I totally chose the wrong time for a walk yesterday when she was already a bit tired and ended up in her getting all silly. Learning every day!! Despite her seeming to be full of beans, I think she still really needs and loves her naps and down time.


----------



## Jason25

Kakite said:


> How old is she? (Not related to anything just asking).
> 
> Glad you're getting somewhere. I've been having little issues pop up with Nova too when walking and her attention... but I think I'm going to need to change my routine, the afternoon heat makes her tired and when she's tired or overtired she gets all silly.


She will be 2 in March, god where has the time gone :Hilarious

Attention is spot on at home, she goes into like training mode, eyes wide open glaring at you waiting for a command/treat, but when we go out it's not so good lol.


----------



## Guest

Jason25 said:


> She will be 2 in March, god where has the time gone :Hilarious
> 
> Attention is spot on at home, she goes into like training mode, eyes wide open glaring at you waiting for a command/treat, but when we go out it's not so good lol.


She is a gorgeous looking girl.


----------



## Guest

Me five months ago: "why do people dress up their dogs, it's stupid"
Me now: "which Xmas bow tie should I get Finn?"


----------



## DanWalkersmum

AsahiGo said:


> Me five months ago: "why do people dress up their dogs, it's stupid"
> Me now: "which Xmas bow tie should I get Finn?"


Me too, it started with a practical raincoat to keep him dry, now it's jumpers and fleeces (for after he's been clipped so he doesn't get cold) coats for rain, and the latest one is a cute denim jacket with a fur collar from PAH (looks smart but not waterproof or anything). Oh and also a cool coat for the hot weather!

Beware of PAH and the clothing racks


----------



## Guest

DanWalkersmum said:


> Me too, it started with a practical raincoat to keep him dry, now it's jumpers and fleeces (for after he's been clipped so he doesn't get cold) coats for rain, and the latest one is a cute denim jacket with a fur collar from PAH (looks smart but not waterproof or anything). Oh and also a cool coat for the hot weather!
> 
> Beware of PAH and the clothing racks


Please tell me you have a dog chest of drawers/wardrobe too! I'm going to have to google the denim jacket, never seen a dog one before.
I saw a Barbour jackets and was very tempted.
I found a website for a hand made bridle leather lead/collars etc. They engrave too *swoon*


----------



## Torin.

My desk in my hall is full of dog harnesses that don't fit (this is a Whole Thing asekrlgjn;ahfg) and leads/ lines and other bits, but relevant to this, also dog coats and jumpers.


----------



## DanWalkersmum

AsahiGo said:


> Please tell me you have a dog chest of drawers/wardrobe too! I'm going to have to google the denim jacket, never seen a dog one before.
> I saw a Barbour jackets and was very tempted.
> I found a website for a hand made bridle leather lead/collars etc. They engrave too *swoon*


Might have enough stuff for one drawer lol, also have several leads and collars!

Barbour jackets oooh tempting!


Torin. said:


> My desk in my hall is full of dog harnesses that don't fit (this is a Whole Thing asekrlgjn;ahfg) and leads/ lines and other bits, but relevant to this, also dog coats and jumpers.


I too am seduced by harnesses that are unsuitable,  the one that I keep going back to is the first one I got a rabbitgoo one from Amazon (in profile pic). No problems with this one it's just a bit boring.We had a lovely red one from a specialist pet shop, he hated it, it kept coming loose, matching red lead can't use it it rubbed my hands, a strappy thing from PAH that he also hated, it rubbed his fur off,and he managed to jig his way out of it. A turquoise one that comes up too far under his chin, rubbed off his chest hair, and the latest a lovely teal coloured one that I use when his black one has had to be washed. We also bought a bungee lead - sent him wappy, he pulled loads on this one so that's no longer in use. They have all been between 18 and 30 pounds. I keep meaning to collect them all up to take to RSPCA shelter, along with all the dog food he liked once so I bought loads,and then he went off, there must be a dog they would be suitable for? Maybe I should trade in the dog and keep the other stuff?


----------



## Torin.

DanWalkersmum said:


> I too am seduced by harnesses that are unsuitable,  the one that I keep going back to is the first one I got a rabbitgoo one from Amazon (in profile pic). No problems with this one it's just a bit boring.We had a lovely red one from a specialist pet shop, he hated it, it kept coming loose, matching red lead can't use it it rubbed my hands, a strappy thing from PAH that he also hated, it rubbed his fur off,and he managed to jig his way out of it. A turquoise one that comes up too far under his chin, rubbed off his chest hair, and the latest a lovely teal coloured one that I use when his black one has had to be washed. We also bought a bungee lead - sent him wappy, he pulled loads on this one so that's no longer in use. They have all been between 18 and 30 pounds. I keep meaning to collect them all up to take to RSPCA shelter, along with all the dog food he liked once so I bought loads,and then he went off, there must be a dog they would be suitable for? Maybe I should trade in the dog and keep the other stuff?


It's less that I'm seduced by unsuitable harnesses and more that Cad is essentially Italian Greyhound measurements in the body? But with a giant skull on the top rather than the sensible 'head narrower than neck' thing sighthounds have. So fit is HARD.

I actually recently made a list of Cad's harnesses on tumblr lol, let me copypaste:


me said:


> For info, Cadvan has a very thin noodley neck, and a really deep chest. He also has a skull with a really wide diameter and that isn't helped by his giant batears making his skull diameter wider still. This means that often his neck measurement is 1+ sizes down from his chest measurement in pre-made harnesses. But also that many harnesses are aversively tight for him to put his head into. Or if they're loose enough then they don't fit once on. He's also too small for clips on the neck to really work without causing some other problem.
> 
> In order of getting them, Cad has:
> 
> Bra-style strappy step-in one that he came with - only used it for the first couple of weeks while I sorted out something better. Still have it somewhere because why not hoard doggear?
> Indi-Dog Vari-Fit - custom fit, 16mm webbing, and neoprene-lined - this was the first har [...and I've just noticed right this second that I finish that mid-word lmao. basically the chest piece is too rigid for too big an area at the front and it hangs down]
> One of those ubiquitous fleece-lined Y-front harnesses that never seem to quite fit any dog, but are less restrictive than many other easily available designs. I bought this because Moril oh-so-helpfully pushed his Vari-Fit off where it was hanging once and melted the buckle. While it was being returned for fixing, I obviously needed something else to walk him on! This harness is super lightweight and the neck hole works for us, but, the strap between the legs is far too short; the chest strap is right up against his front legs. I'll use this harness for in the house if I need him more grabbable (can't do house lines), but won't use it out. I guess it's still fulfilling it's role as emergency option.
> Non-Stop Line Harness (old style), size 2 - NS are completely separating themselves from this design and don't even have it listed on their website as a previous product lmao. It doesn't have a clip/ buckle, rather a lever that works on friction. This means it's not overly secure as hands aren't needed to flip the lever open. I bought it to be a stand-in given the above elbow clearance issues, with a view to using it as his scentwork harness long term (always closely supervised, so safety not relevant). However he finds the material around the neck opening too rigid and aversively tight to put his big head through, so we very rarely use it.
> Indi-Dog openback (modified X-back) - custom fit - this is his canicross/ bikejor harness.
> Zero DC Short (banner image), size mini 2 - got this December '18 as part of a custom order that Emily (K9TrailTime) was doing, so that I could have green rather than the colours she had in stock. Intended to be a replacement for the Vari-Fit has his every day harness and has been exactly this. We both love this harness. I wouldn't want to use it as an option for pulling work (we occasionally canihike in it, but that's it) as the neck hole is round, and that can slip and put pressure on the trachea. But for normal walks, even when he's being a bit of an idiot on the lead, it's great. My favourite part is that the strap between the legs is really long, and the clips on the chest strap are angled; together this gives really great elbow clearance (important for Cad as he has fairly big nakey patches there which could be easily rubbed).


But then I've just ordered a new one because he finally put on weight (yay!) and now his fat head is too fat to get back out of the Zero DC short lkjlkjljkhjlhjsadgf :Banghead :Banghead :Banghead

My theory is that I'm going to stick with small dogs, so maybe second dog won't need any harnesses bought for them and can have Cad's castoffs? I am also very glad that he is wirehaired and has a thick neck ruff. Because it means collar-wise he has to wear a rolled leather one so I can't be tempted by pretty options :Hilarious


----------



## Beth78

Torin. said:


> My desk in my hall is full of dog harnesses that don't fit (this is a Whole Thing asekrlgjn;ahfg) and leads/ lines and other bits, but relevant to this, also dog coats and jumpers.


I usually post my misfitting leads, harnesses and other animal paraphernalia on freecycle.
They get snapped up in no time.


----------



## Torin.

Good advice for @DanWalkersmum (who was the one pondering de-stashing, not me)


----------



## MissKittyKat

My house now looks like it's full of children's play toys 

I also have toy boxes!


----------



## Boxer123

MissKittyKat said:


> My house now looks like it's full of children's play toys
> 
> I also have toy boxes!


We have toy boxes but Loki always eats them for some reason. Here is Sox showing me the damage.


----------



## Guest

Omg look at all of those toys! *looks at Finn playing with a bottle*


----------



## Guest

Practised recall this morning; Finn was brilliant, didn't run off once...

And by this I mean I dropped his lead by accident, and he ran to the nearest tree. Thankfully his obsession with squirrels trumped his desire for freedom.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 424569
> View attachment 424570
> 
> 
> We have toy boxes but Loki always eats them for some reason. Here is Sox showing me the damage.


One of ours, I also have cat toy boxes!


----------



## MissKittyKat

AsahiGo said:


> Practised recall this morning; Finn was brilliant, didn't run off once...
> 
> And by this I mean I dropped his lead by accident, and he ran to the nearest tree. Thankfully his obsession with squirrels trumped his desire for freedom.


Good boy Finn


----------



## Boxer123

AsahiGo said:


> Practised recall this morning; Finn was brilliant, didn't run off once...
> 
> And by this I mean I dropped his lead by accident, and he ran to the nearest tree. Thankfully his obsession with squirrels trumped his desire for freedom.


----------



## Boxer123

MissKittyKat said:


> One of ours, I also have cat toy boxes!
> 
> View attachment 424576


Loki would have some fun with that.


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Torin. said:


> It's less that I'm seduced by unsuitable harnesses and more that Cad is essentially Italian Greyhound measurements in the body? But with a giant skull on the top rather than the sensible 'head narrower than neck' thing sighthounds have. So fit is HARD.
> 
> I actually recently made a list of Cad's harnesses on tumblr lol, let me copypaste:
> 
> But then I've just ordered a new one because he finally put on weight (yay!) and now his fat head is too fat to get back out of the Zero DC short lkjlkjljkhjlhjsadgf :Banghead :Banghead :Banghead
> 
> My theory is that I'm going to stick with small dogs, so maybe second dog won't need any harnesses bought for them and can have Cad's castoffs? I am also very glad that he is wirehaired and has a thick neck ruff. Because it means collar-wise he has to wear a rolled leather one so I can't be tempted by pretty options :Hilarious


Why is it so difficult to find a harness for a dog that is comfortable, fits well without rubbing and is also secure? I know a lot of forum users are perfect fit enthusiasts,but that style of harness is not right for my dog. Think I'll have to stick with the rabbitgoo one and avoid the harness isle in petshops.


----------



## DanWalkersmum

MissKittyKat said:


> My house now looks like it's full of children's play toys
> 
> I also have toy boxes!


That's another story! PAH, The Range etc all have very tempting toys.


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 424569
> View attachment 424570
> 
> 
> We have toy boxes but Loki always eats them for some reason. Here is Sox showing me the damage.


You need a new toy box, maybe if Loki is a good boy santa will bring him one? Looks like he enjoyed destroying this one! 
We have some of the same ones, the pig was last years Christmas present from my son,scared Dan when he first saw it but was a favourite later until the honk went, he's since had a red one and a black one, the rugby ball is a wet day toy he chases that all over the house,up and down stairs, round and over the sofa etc, for ages.


----------



## Boxer123

DanWalkersmum said:


> You need a new toy box, maybe if Loki is a good boy santa will bring him one? Looks like he enjoyed destroying this one!
> We have some of the same ones, the pig was last years Christmas present from my son,scared Dan when he first saw it but was a favourite later until the honk went, he's since had a red one and a black one, the rugby ball is a wet day toy he chases that all over the house,up and down stairs, round and over the sofa etc, for ages.


Loki loves his pig. He is so playful. Sox rarely plays but when he does it's so cute.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Anyone what to adopt a broken dog!


----------



## Boxer123

I will trade you for a sleepy baby boxer.


----------



## Torin.

DanWalkersmum said:


> Why is it so difficult to find a harness for a dog that is comfortable, fits well without rubbing and is also secure? I know a lot of forum users are perfect fit enthusiasts,but that style of harness is not right for my dog. Think I'll have to stick with the rabbitgoo one and avoid the harness isle in petshops.


Yeah, Perfect Fit are out for us because the smaller sizes have a really short strap between the legs, resulting in pathetic elbow clearance. And ditto their back pieces all have a really short length to them. A friend suggested I contact them and ask/ suggest about that sort of different fit, but that's way too much effort for a very non-immediate fix even if they do go for it. Also I find them ugly  I'm safe in the harness aisle, but only because I've bought all of our things online. Not at all safe in other aisles...!



DanWalkersmum said:


> That's another story! PAH, The Range etc all have very tempting toys.


I've never been in a The Range - what are they like? All I know is that at one point they had some reddish pink silicone bird perches that everyone mass bought for rats. Which is one very specific bit of info haha.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 424588
> View attachment 424589
> I will trade you for a sleepy baby boxer.


He's a sleepy boy too!


----------



## Guest

Torin. said:


> Yeah, Perfect Fit are out for us because the smaller sizes have a really short strap between the legs, resulting in pathetic elbow clearance. And ditto their back pieces all have a really short length to them. A friend suggested I contact them and ask/ suggest about that sort of different fit, but that's way too much effort for a very non-immediate fix even if they do go for it. Also I find them ugly  I'm safe in the harness aisle, but only because I've bought all of our things online. Not at all safe in other aisles...!
> 
> I've never been in a The Range - what are they like? All I know is that at one point they had some reddish pink silicone bird perches that everyone mass bought for rats. Which is one very specific bit of info haha.


The Range is a dangerous shop. You'll leave with a tonne of stuff you didn't know you needed. The Christmas section is like a heavily packed Santas Grotto on steroids. Wouldn't recommend if you get claustrophobia!
Pet stuff is good though


----------



## Boxer123

MissKittyKat said:


> He's a sleepy boy too!
> View attachment 424593


I love snoozy time they look so sweet.


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Torin. said:


> Yeah, Perfect Fit are out for us because the smaller sizes have a really short strap between the legs, resulting in pathetic elbow clearance. And ditto their back pieces all have a really short length to them. A friend suggested I contact them and ask/ suggest about that sort of different fit, but that's way too much effort for a very non-immediate fix even if they do go for it. Also I find them ugly  I'm safe in the harness aisle, but only because I've bought all of our things online. Not at all safe in other aisles...!
> 
> I've never been in a The Range - what are they like? All I know is that at one point they had some reddish pink silicone bird perches that everyone mass bought for rats. Which is one very specific bit of info haha.


Well, we are a five minute walk from the nearest one! They have an extensive pet range, loads of dog toys,kong etc, including loose pick dog biccies like PAH.


----------



## DanWalkersmum

AsahiGo said:


> The Range is a dangerous shop. You'll leave with a tonne of stuff you didn't know you needed. The Christmas section is like a heavily packed Santas Grotto on steroids. Wouldn't recommend if you get claustrophobia!
> Pet stuff is good though


Well their slogan is "if we don't sell it you don't need" it or something like that, should be "you know you want it" :Stop


----------



## Guest

Definitely!


----------



## Teddy-dog

Teddy only has one coat! And it’s a hand-me-down from Basil because he hates having things put over his head.
He does get cold if he gets wet through though so I’ve been looking for one that doesn’t go over the head. I’ve found one but it was £35 and I had no money left last month so it’s on my list to buy! 
He has 4 harnesses but 2 are too big and ones his everyday one and the other his canicross one  

He does have a drawer full of puzzle toys and the like but I don’t have the money to buy tons of things for him... bad mum! Haha. Wish I did I always see lots of things. I’m wanting to get him a Christmas collar if I can afford it!


----------



## Guest

What kind of puzzle toys does Teddy have? I like the look of the 'mad scientist' one for Finn


----------



## Torin.

@Teddy-dog my feed shop has a second hand corner; mostly horse stuff, but there's a bucket of dog bits in there too. And the coats are pretty much all those sort of fake horse rug style things. Does anywhere near you do that?

The Range sounds super dangerous it's probably a good thing I've never been in


----------



## Guest

I had a bad migraine today and closed the curtains to rest... Nova still watched the outside world though  On a brighter note, when I felt better I started teaching Nova to tidy her toys @karenmc pretty fun. I also got my delivery today for a second Kong I bought. I only had the one and have been wanting another one for ages. I had a small one for when we first got Nova but she has outgrown that one.

i love how Nova fits in so well with us... if we are active and doing stuff she's all with us but also if we are relaxing and lounging around. I slept for three hours this afternoon and she just slept by me and when I was ready to play she was too.
Makes me super happy on days like these - we had a stormy day so couldn't really go out for a walk but she didn't get all hyped up 









That's her I'm ready to play now face


----------



## Jason25

Kakite said:


> View attachment 424634
> 
> 
> I had a bad migraine today and closed the curtains to rest... Nova still watched the outside world though  On a brighter note, when I felt better I started teaching Nova to tidy her toys @karenmc pretty fun. I also got my delivery today for a second Kong I bought. I only had the one and have been wanting another one for ages. I had a small one for when we first got Nova but she has outgrown that one.
> 
> i love how Nova fits in so well with us... if we are active and doing stuff she's all with us but also if we are relaxing and lounging around. I slept for three hours this afternoon and she just slept by me and when I was ready to play she was too.
> Makes me super happy on days like these - we had a stormy day so couldn't really go out for a walk but she didn't get all hyped up
> 
> View attachment 424638
> 
> That's her I'm ready to play now face


I've got a couple kongs too, it's great cos you can always keep one frozen lol. Daisy loves them, she will pick one up, drop it in front of you and stare at you like fill it up then :Hilarious


----------



## Guest

Jason25 said:


> I've got a couple kongs too, it's great cos you can always keep one frozen lol. Daisy loves them, she will pick one up, drop it in front of you and stare at you like fill it up then :Hilarious


That's so funny! Nova loves playing with the empty ones as well :Happy she definitely knows the word Kong!!!


----------



## Boxer123

Kakite said:


> View attachment 424634
> 
> 
> I had a bad migraine today and closed the curtains to rest... Nova still watched the outside world though  On a brighter note, when I felt better I started teaching Nova to tidy her toys @karenmc pretty fun. I also got my delivery today for a second Kong I bought. I only had the one and have been wanting another one for ages. I had a small one for when we first got Nova but she has outgrown that one.
> 
> i love how Nova fits in so well with us... if we are active and doing stuff she's all with us but also if we are relaxing and lounging around. I slept for three hours this afternoon and she just slept by me and when I was ready to play she was too.
> Makes me super happy on days like these - we had a stormy day so couldn't really go out for a walk but she didn't get all hyped up
> 
> View attachment 424638
> 
> That's her I'm ready to play now face


She is gorgeous. I do the boys a stuffed frozen kong before bed. Sox is always to lazy to finish his so Loki finishes both. He often spends over an hour and it keeps him so quiet.


----------



## Teddy-dog

AsahiGo said:


> What kind of puzzle toys does Teddy have? I like the look of the 'mad scientist' one for Finn


He has these ones plus various treat dispensing balls and a likimat. I've ordered him another one too for Christmas


----------



## karenmc

Kakite said:


> View attachment 424634
> 
> 
> I had a bad migraine today and closed the curtains to rest... Nova still watched the outside world though  On a brighter note, when I felt better I started teaching Nova to tidy her toys @karenmc pretty fun. I also got my delivery today for a second Kong I bought. I only had the one and have been wanting another one for ages. I had a small one for when we first got Nova but she has outgrown that one.
> 
> i love how Nova fits in so well with us... if we are active and doing stuff she's all with us but also if we are relaxing and lounging around. I slept for three hours this afternoon and she just slept by me and when I was ready to play she was too.
> Makes me super happy on days like these - we had a stormy day so couldn't really go out for a walk but she didn't get all hyped up
> 
> View attachment 424638
> 
> That's her I'm ready to play now face


Ah! Clever Nova! She is looking beautiful. Her coat is so glossy. Luna loves her toys but she always chews them to pull the stuffing and squeakers out! People recommend harder toys but she doesn't really like them.x


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Teddy-dog said:


> Teddy only has one coat! And it's a hand-me-down from Basil because he hates having things put over his head.
> He does get cold if he gets wet through though so I've been looking for one that doesn't go over the head. I've found one but it was £35 and I had no money left last month so it's on my list to buy!
> He has 4 harnesses but 2 are too big and ones his everyday one and the other his canicross one
> 
> He does have a drawer full of puzzle toys and the like but I don't have the money to buy tons of things for him... bad mum! Haha. Wish I did I always see lots of things. I'm wanting to get him a Christmas collar if I can afford it!


Have you tried him with a jumper, cheaper than a coat and quite easy to put on as they are stretchy? 
You really don't need to spend loads, it's not really for the dog it's for me I enjoy treating him!
Ooh you've just added something to my list - Christmas collar (Amazon next stop)


----------



## Torin.

Kakite said:


> That's so funny! Nova loves playing with the empty ones as well :Happy she definitely knows the word Kong!!!


Probably wouldn't be such a long term sensible idea with a bigger dog, but Cad LOVES playing tuggy with Kongs. His favourite one is the purple (think that's old dogs) standard one, but the wishbone quests are also acceptable heh.


----------



## Guest

Out of interest, do you get a tonne more new members join this forum around this tine of year?
Whilst out yesterday I eavesdropped on three different people talking about getting a Christmas puppy


----------



## catz4m8z

I havent noticed many new members at xmas....maybe they all join in the new year when the shine starts to wear off abit!

Must be nice to have a dog that will play with interactive toys, my lot really arent interested. In fact Adam still has the last 2 chews I gave him sat in his crate, he just likes to look at them and bury them in various places in his bed!

Ran out of dog biscuits the other day so today was doggo baking day! They now have a giant bag of sweet potato, peanut butter and cinnamon biscuits for bedtimes (much cheaper and healthier then shop bought).


----------



## Teddy-dog

DanWalkersmum said:


> Have you tried him with a jumper, cheaper than a coat and quite easy to put on as they are stretchy?
> You really don't need to spend loads, it's not really for the dog it's for me I enjoy treating him!
> Ooh you've just added something to my list - Christmas collar (Amazon next stop)


He has a jumper but it's when it's raining that he gets cold really and a jumper wouldn't help. He's not as bad with the jumper but still not massively keen with it over his head.

He's a sensitive chap!


----------



## Guest

Has anyone/does anyone tell their kids never to stroke a random dog and to check with the owners first? I drilled this into mine when they were tiny, and I am amazed by the amount of kids I've had that have ambushed Finn and been all over the "cute Labrador". Luckily he likes kids.


----------



## MissKittyKat

I just shout at people if they get too close. Do you have a nervous dog harness or lead for Finn.

I walk a very old and grumpy Beagle, she's 15! We don't go out far now but when I used to take her out I had to make sure no children came near as she was unpredictable, it used to irritate me how many adults, kids and dogs thought it was ok to get close!


----------



## margy

I just had to tell a little boy yesterday not to touch Belle, he was heading towards her with an outstretched hand, mum was some way behind. I just said please don't stroke her, she's a grump and may nip you. Luckily he took notice although I got a dirty look from mum.


----------



## Guest

Are they the leads etc that look like police tape/guide dog in training? I've considered them before. 
Last week a group of kids approached and the spokeswoman (no older than 10) asked if she could stroke Finn. I was impressed and grateful that she asked, but even though I said no 'he jumps/he can be a bit weird sometimes', she still asked again and then said 'LABRADORS DONT BITE'...er...ok lol. I also got a filthy look from the mum when I laughed it off and said 'maybe next time if he's in a better mood'.


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Teddy-dog said:


> He has a jumper but it's when it's raining that he gets cold really and a jumper wouldn't help. He's not as bad with the jumper but still not massively keen with it over his head.
> 
> He's a sensitive chap!


I have this coat for Dan that doesn't go over his head, it fastens at the front and under the chest with velcro, it's got a harness hole and it's fleece lined and waterproof,might be just the job for you if you can get the right size?
https://www.petsathome.com/shop/en/...nd-clothing/ripstop-dog-jacket-charcoal-large
I got the khaki one, it needed the belly strap making smaller by 3 or 4 inches but a few stitches on the machine soon sorted it. He doesn't seem to mind wearing this one, it's quite light and not bulky, keeps him dry on wet days too, oh and there's an offer on at the moment too.


----------



## lullabydream

Bought Maisie a massive nylabone thingy today to stop her chewing and destroying Harleys... Guess who's got no interest in the bone Maisie.. Guess whose dragging a bone as big as herself round the floor.. Yep you have guessed it Harley!

I can't win!


----------



## Teddy-dog

DanWalkersmum said:


> I have this coat for Dan that doesn't go over his head, it fastens at the front and under the chest with velcro, it's got a harness hole and it's fleece lined and waterproof,might be just the job for you if you can get the right size?
> https://www.petsathome.com/shop/en/...nd-clothing/ripstop-dog-jacket-charcoal-large
> I got the khaki one, it needed the belly strap making smaller by 3 or 4 inches but a few stitches on the machine soon sorted it. He doesn't seem to mind wearing this one, it's quite light and not bulky, keeps him dry on wet days too, oh and there's an offer on at the moment too.


I'll see if I can find it in my pets at home and see. Problem is teddy is sighthoundy shaped so a lot of the stuff pet shops do don't fit as hes too narrow round the front with a deep chest and a big tuck! The generic ones always seem to be for more stocky type dogs!


----------



## Teddy-dog

Christmas has started here


----------



## margy

Lovely tree, I love a real one unfortunately we only have room for one near a radiator so ours is artificial. We were going to get it from the attic today but hubby hurt his back and couldn't get it out, so will have to wait until he feels better, hopefully tomorrow.


----------



## catz4m8z

well, that was weird....
Was doing dinner when I dropped a couple of chips on the ground. At the sound there was a small stampede followed by all the dogs just standing in a semi circle staring at the chips!:Wideyed
Never really taught them to leave things without any commands but they know Im a real beetch about MY food!LOL:Shy Looks like none of them were willing to risk getting between me and my chippies!:Hilarious
(I did break them up and give them half a chip each so they got a reward for not angering Foodzilla aka mum!).


----------



## Teddy-dog

margy said:


> Lovely tree, I love a real one unfortunately we only have room for one near a radiator so ours is artificial. We were going to get it from the attic today but hubby hurt his back and couldn't get it out, so will have to wait until he feels better, hopefully tomorrow.


Thank you 
Hope he feels better soon!


----------



## Guest

AsahiGo said:


> Has anyone/does anyone tell their kids never to stroke a random dog and to check with the owners first? I drilled this into mine when they were tiny, and I am amazed by the amount of kids I've had that have ambushed Finn and been all over the "cute Labrador". Luckily he likes kids.


yup get it with Nova all the time and I usually stop the kids because for a while she was a bit scared of toddlers and their wonky movements


----------



## Guest

Torin. said:


> Probably wouldn't be such a long term sensible idea with a bigger dog, but Cad LOVES playing tuggy with Kongs. His favourite one is the purple (think that's old dogs) standard one, but the wishbone quests are also acceptable heh.


Nova tries to play tug with just about everything


----------



## Guest

We met a nice blue heeler/collie mix girl this morning and we ended up walking together as the doggies had so much fun


----------



## Jason25

AsahiGo said:


> Has anyone/does anyone tell their kids never to stroke a random dog and to check with the owners first? I drilled this into mine when they were tiny, and I am amazed by the amount of kids I've had that have ambushed Finn and been all over the "cute Labrador". Luckily he likes kids.


When I take daisy for a walk she will wear a blue collar with 'TRAINING' in white on it, pretty much everyone leaves us alone because they respect that she's training.

Then the ones that do stop us, I tell them don't touch the dog, we are training, look back at daisy and carry on walking.

Saves all the explaining why your dog can be iffy with people etc, this works best for me anyway


----------



## Boxer123

Jason25 said:


> When I take daisy for a walk she will wear a blue collar with 'TRAINING' in white on it, pretty much everyone leaves us alone because they respect that she's training.
> 
> Then the ones that do stop us, I tell them don't touch the dog, we are training, look back at daisy and carry on walking.
> 
> Saves all the explaining why your dog can be iffy with people etc, this works best for me anyway


That's a good idea although people might find it hard to believe with Loki in tow.


----------



## Magyarmum

Jason25 said:


> When I take daisy for a walk she will wear a blue collar with 'TRAINING' in white on it, pretty much everyone leaves us alone because they respect that she's training.
> 
> Then the ones that do stop us, I tell them don't touch the dog, we are training, look back at daisy and carry on walking.
> 
> Saves all the explaining why your dog can be iffy with people etc, this works best for me anyway


Grisha's got "Lover boy" on his harness and Gwylim "Everybody's Darling" on his!

Fortunately in Hungary generally speaking people have a very healthy distrust of dogs they don't know,


----------



## Boxer123

Magyarmum said:


> Grisha's got "Lover boy" on his harness and Gwylim "Everybody's Darling" on his!
> 
> Fortunately in Hungary generally speaking people have a very healthy distrust of dogs they don't know,
> 
> View attachment 424779


Sox has a nervous lead my sister suggested we get one for Loki labelled, 'utter tit '


----------



## Teddy-dog

Boxer123 said:


> my sister suggested we get one for Loki labelled, 'utter tit '


I might need one of those for Teds when he's barking hysterically at squirrels!

Generally I don't let people say hello to Teds. Though I don't really get stopped and asked if they can say hello! Plus teddy does his own very good 'I'm not sure I'm going to back off' look if anyone comes near his face. 
We did have a kid on holiday this year who just came over. I was waiting outside the loos with Teds and the whippets and the kid just came over and grabbed basils face! Didn't even acknowledge me and I didn't think that he would do that otherwise I would've stepped in. Luckily Basil is the most placid dog ever so wasn't bothered but Bonnie and Teds are a bit more nervous so at least he chose the right one


----------



## Boxer123

Teddy-dog said:


> I might need one of those for Teds when he's barking hysterically at squirrels!
> 
> Generally I don't let people say hello to Teds. Though I don't really get stopped and asked if they can say hello! Plus teddy does his own very good 'I'm not sure I'm going to back off' look if anyone comes near his face.
> We did have a kid on holiday this year who just came over. I was waiting outside the loos with Teds and the whippets and the kid just came over and grabbed basils face! Didn't even acknowledge me and I didn't think that he would do that otherwise I would've stepped in. Luckily Basil is the most placid dog ever so wasn't bothered but Bonnie and Teds are a bit more nervous so at least he chose the right one


It's definitely a gap in the market. Sox managed to fall in a cold stream today. He wasn't happy.


----------



## Guest

One of the things I love about dog ownership is all the excuses you can use to your advantage.

For example

"You make the coffee, the dog's asleep on me"

"Sorry, I can't attend - gotta get home to the dog"

"Vacuum isn't broke, my dog just sheds all the time"

Etc.

The possibilities for excusable laziness are endless


----------



## MissKittyKat

Boxer123 said:


> It's definitely a gap in the market. Sox managed to fall in a cold stream today. He wasn't happy.


Ha Ha!

Woody did this last year one minute he was there and the next he wasn't! Too busy sniffing with his nose down didn't see the river bank disappear!

Just got to love em x


----------



## DanWalkersmum

I was sorting xmas decorations out yesterday and suddenly spotted Dan had managed to catch a falling star! Don't think he even knew it was there


----------



## Boxer123

DanWalkersmum said:


> I was sorting xmas decorations out yesterday and suddenly spotted Dan had managed to catch a falling star! Don't think he even knew it was there
> View attachment 424844


Cutie pie


----------



## Beth78

Whisp has a Nervous bandana and a lead cover saying Reactive dog, most people take notice of them and give us some space, there will always be the "it's ok my dog is friendly" crew but nothing stops them until Whisp is baring her teeth and screaming.

We also have stickers on poo bins that say " anxious and nervous dogs wear yellow, please give them space" in our town which helps spread the word.


----------



## Boxer123

Beth78 said:


> Whisp has a Nervous bandana and a lead cover saying Reactive dog, most people take notice of them and give us some space, there will always be the "it's ok my dog is friendly" crew but nothing stops them until Whisp is baring her teeth and screaming.
> 
> We also have stickers on poo bins that say " anxious and nervous dogs wear yellow, please give them space" in our town which helps spread the word.


Sox has the lead but not many people take notice. Problem is Sox will wag his tail trying to appease from a distance I think people think I'm making it up. It's when they get to close we have problems.


----------



## margy

DanWalkersmum said:


> I was sorting xmas decorations out yesterday and suddenly spotted Dan had managed to catch a falling star! Don't think he even knew it was there
> View attachment 424844


He is a little star.


----------



## Teddy-dog

Boxer123 said:


> Sox has the lead but not many people take notice. Problem is Sox will wag his tail trying to appease from a distance I think people think I'm making it up. It's when they get to close we have problems.


I have this problem too. Not the same as Sox as teddy is frustration reactive but teddy will stare and 'look friendly' so people don't think anything and then when they let their dog get too close he kicks of barking and pulling. He would actually just say hello but it's too much and it's not something I want him to practice but others don't get it!


----------



## Guest

So I have 5 leads and just ordered a 6th one  I’m naughty!!!


----------



## Torin.

I have two lead slips (made a thread about them the other month). They both say "in training" as that's more helpful for us for when we're in town because Cad being small and cute I get a LOT of 'don't bother to train him just pick him up' stupidity and this has really cut down the amount of times I have to have that interaction. But one of them is reversible, so for times when we're just hanging out in less busy places I turn it inside out so it's just a generic yellow thing on the lead.



Beth78 said:


> We also have stickers on poo bins that say " anxious and nervous dogs wear yellow, please give them space" in our town which helps spread the word.


Oooh, signs on poo bins sounds amazing. Wish that was more common a thing vs relying on people a) being online and b) seeing the right things online.


----------



## Beth78

Kakite said:


> So I have 5 leads and just ordered a 6th one  I'm naughty!!!


Wow why 5 ?
We have 3, an 8m flexi (for the woods). A 2 ended halti (for road walks) and a 2 ended Grippy lead for park walks.


----------



## Beth78

Boxer123 said:


> Sox has the lead but not many people take notice. Problem is Sox will wag his tail trying to appease from a distance I think people think I'm making it up. It's when they get to close we have problems.


I try to tell owners, nervous dogs either flight, fright, freeze or appease. Learnt that from my phsychologist, same is true of humans.

I've said to owner's of "rude" dogs many times " if someone ran at you in a shop, shouting at you, what would you do ?"

Seems to get the message across.

Some owners have said " if your dog is "sound" you won't have any problems "

I say "my dog is a rescue and had a traumatic past, please give us space"


----------



## Guest

Beth78 said:


> Wow why 5 ?
> We have 3, an 8m flexi (for the woods). A 2 ended halti (for road walks) and a 2 ended Grippy lead for park walks.


1x 5ft Tracking lead
1x Belt lead that goes around my waist (bought because of my broken wrist)
2x leads we got very cheap and mainly use to take her out to potty (one is at the back door and one is in my husbands car)
1x that was Part of a set and I just loved how pretty it looked
And I ordered one from ezydog that has better grip than the cheapie lead I normally use as it has become quite worn already.

I normally use the tracking lead on lead only walking paths and at the moment the belt one a lot because of my wrist. The cheapie lead I use for one/off lead walks but worried it might snap so only wanna use it for back yard potty trips now.


----------



## Guest

With us for 9 months today - feels like forever though.


----------



## Boxer123

Anyone else finding the dark cold mornings a challenge?


----------



## Guest

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 424915
> Anyone else finding the dark cold mornings a challenge?


opposite here! I start work at 8am and already hot and bothered before I get there


----------



## Boxer123

Kakite said:


> opposite here! I start work at 8am and already hot and bothered before I get there


What sort of temperatures do you have at the moment?


----------



## Guest

Boxer123 said:


> What sort of temperatures do you have at the moment?


Only mid twenties today but it feels hotter and the humidity is high. Last week we had late twenties to early thirties.


----------



## Guest

Kakite said:


> opposite here! I start work at 8am and already hot and bothered before I get there


Yes, every morning when I wake up at the moment I have to try to figure out whether I need to get the dogs out for a walk in my bleary-eyed state or whether I can afford to feed them first and wait an hour. And our agility class starts at 5.15pm so it's usually still really hot at that time and we all end up baking.


----------



## Guest

McKenzie said:


> Yes, every morning when I wake up at the moment I have to try to figure out whether I need to get the dogs out for a walk in my bleary-eyed state or whether I can afford to feed them first and wait an hour. And our agility class starts at 5.15pm so it's usually still really hot at that time and we all end up baking.


yup I'm the same... cannot walk in the early afternoons just too hot even if it's in the bush or woods.


----------



## Guest

Despite his bravado, Finn is an absolute spud. He'll drag me over to say hi to a pack of Huskies', yet when he's approached by a barking pug he looks terrified.


----------



## Magyarmum

At long last the snow's beginning to disappear and maybe if there's not thick fog we'll be able to get to training. I hope so because we won't be able to go the following Tuesday as my granddaughter's arriving. Weather permitting though we'll take the boys to group training on the Sunday before we go and do the final Christmas shopping!

I'm leaving the Christmas tree until she gets here, 'cos I know how much she enjoys decorating it!


----------



## Guest

For many years the little white monkey has been sleeping in a crate, partly because she couldn't be trusted with the cat, and partly because she would always be on alert during the night. Since our poor cat is no longer with us I thought I'd give it another go. The first two nights she woke me up barking at some ungodly hour and promptly got chucked in her crate, but I think she quickly decided she'd rather be on the bed and has not made a peep since. The crate is still up just in case though!


----------



## Jason25

Built daisy a new toy in the garden, she loves it  One thing I didn't think of was the muddy feet on the white kitchen floor tiles :Facepalm


----------



## Jason25

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 424915
> Anyone else finding the dark cold mornings a challenge?


It's a challenge getting the dog out of bed, I'm stood there 5.30 in the morning boots and coat on, saying walkies in an excitable tone and she point blank ignores me.

I have to drop a piece of kibble into her metal dish, as soon as it makes the ding noise she flies out of bed :Hilarious


----------



## Boxer123

Jason25 said:


> It's a challenge getting the dog out of bed, I'm stood there 5.30 in the morning boots and coat on, saying walkies in an excitable tone and she point blank ignores me.
> 
> I have to drop a piece of kibble into her metal dish, as soon as it makes the ding noise she flies out of bed :Hilarious


Sox is the same this was him after his walk not impressed with the early start:


----------



## Jason25

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 424970
> 
> 
> Sox is the same this was him after his walk not impressed with the early start:


Oh dear poor sox, he doesn't look impressed :Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Squeeze

When you're trying to blend in but your white beard gives you away...


----------



## Guest

Had to laugh at this one!


----------



## MissKittyKat

Jason25 said:


> View attachment 424953
> 
> Built daisy a new toy in the garden, she loves it  One thing I didn't think of was the muddy feet on the white kitchen floor tiles :Facepalm


Get a steam mop, they're great x


----------



## Jason25

MissKittyKat said:


> Get a steam mop, they're great x


I might have to there was mud everywhere lol. I was also thinking maybe I could put some bark or sand over the mud instead, I dunno but muddy paw prints all the time is gonna drive me mad :Hilarious


----------



## Guest

Found a new walking track today with another suspension bridge on it. So fun! And Nova walked so nicely today.


----------



## DanWalkersmum

I don't seem to be able to make a post so I'm adding this here.

A year ago today we brought home this little bundle.......

















Which has turned into this handsome young man. Seen here in one of his favourite spots.









Happy Gotcha Day Dan XXXX


----------



## Guest

DanWalkersmum said:


> I don't seem to be able to make a post so I'm adding this here.
> 
> A year ago today we brought home this little bundle.......
> 
> View attachment 425019
> 
> 
> Which has turned into this handsome young man. Seen here in one of his favourite spots.
> View attachment 425020
> 
> 
> Happy Gotcha Day Dan XXXX


He is so cute


----------



## Boxer123

DanWalkersmum said:


> I don't seem to be able to make a post so I'm adding this here.
> 
> A year ago today we brought home this little bundle.......
> 
> View attachment 425019
> 
> 
> Which has turned into this handsome young man. Seen here in one of his favourite spots.
> View attachment 425020
> 
> 
> Happy Gotcha Day Dan XXXX


Happy Gotcha day I hope you are spoilt today !


----------



## Guest

Can I do a boast post?

We got the closest we've ever been to a moving car today without Finn freaking out, AND, he accepted treats, AND he sat down and _turned his back_ to the car(s). Literally never happened before, and it's a tiny victory I know, but I am so so happy.

He did go mental when a van suddenly reversed right at us without warning, but any improvement is cause for celebration!


----------



## Jason25

Can't remember if I've asked this before but where do you buy your dogs coats from? I went to pets at home and they were pretty expensive lol.

Also, do you reckon I should cover this bald ass up? :Hilarious


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Jason25 said:


> Can't remember if I've asked this before but where do you buy your dogs coats from? I went to pets at home and they were pretty expensive lol.
> 
> Also, do you reckon I should cover this bald ass up? :Hilarious
> View attachment 425042


Depends what you want really, I've bought from pets at home, amazon and I got a nice one from TKMaxx, Equafleece ones are nice too, and waterproof. But if it's dry but cold a jumper is an extra layer (Pets at home), The Range, independent pet shops.I got the little denim number from pets at home and it's a really good fit without having to make any adjustments for once.


----------



## Lurcherlad

eBay?

Lots of options.

Even a cute clear, hooded raincoat for dogs that hate getting wet


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Lurcherlad said:


> eBay?
> 
> Lots of options.
> 
> Even a cute clear, hooded raincoat for dogs that hate getting wet


The waterproof tartan raincoat was a mistake - Amazon - he hates it! The velcro keeps coming undone and catches in his fur (it did look cute though) not practical!


----------



## Lurcherlad

DanWalkersmum said:


> The waterproof tartan raincoat was a mistake - Amazon - he hates it! The velcro keeps coming undone and catches in his fur (it did look cute though) not practical!


Can you replace the Velcro?


----------



## Jason25

DanWalkersmum said:


> Depends what you want really, I've bought from pets at home, amazon and I got a nice one from TKMaxx, Equafleece ones are nice too, and waterproof. But if it's dry but cold a jumper is an extra layer (Pets at home), The Range, independent pet shops.I got the little denim number from pets at home and it's a really good fit without having to make any adjustments for once.





Lurcherlad said:


> eBay?
> 
> Lots of options.
> 
> Even a cute clear, hooded raincoat for dogs that hate getting wet


I'm looking on ebay now there's so many to choose from lol. I don't even know what sort of coat I need :Facepalm


----------



## Guest

Jason25 said:


> I'm looking on ebay now there's so many to choose from lol. I don't even know what sort of coat I need :Facepalm


I pretty much exclusively use equafleece. They do a million sizes so you can get it just right, lots of different styles, easy to get on and off, durable, warm and waterproof. If it was pouring with rain I would probably use a proper raincoat, but to be honest if it's pouring with rain we tend to stay home!

I'm such an equafleece fan that we have lots in different colours/styles and I have them posted internationally to me.


----------



## margy

McKenzie said:


> I pretty much exclusively use equafleece. They do a million sizes so you can get it just right, lots of different styles, easy to get on and off, durable, warm and waterproof. If it was pouring with rain I would probably use a proper raincoat, but to be honest if it's pouring with rain we tend to stay home!
> 
> I'm such an equafleece fan that we have lots in different colours/styles and I have them posted internationally to me.


Me too I wouldn't have even heard about equafleece if not for this forum. Now I wouldn't use any other coat. They are both warm and waterproof, and because Belle is a funny shape they're the only thing she can wear that fits perfectly.


----------



## Boxer123

AsahiGo said:


> Can I do a boast post?
> 
> We got the closest we've ever been to a moving car today without Finn freaking out, AND, he accepted treats, AND he sat down and _turned his back_ to the car(s). Literally never happened before, and it's a tiny victory I know, but I am so so happy.
> 
> He did go mental when a van suddenly reversed right at us without warning, but any improvement is cause for celebration!


Well done Finn!


----------



## Boxer123

Jason25 said:


> Can't remember if I've asked this before but where do you buy your dogs coats from? I went to pets at home and they were pretty expensive lol.
> 
> Also, do you reckon I should cover this bald ass up? :Hilarious
> View attachment 425042


That made me laugh. I'm another one for equafleece. It is quite pricey but fits well and lovely and warm. She's look pretty in pink.


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Lurcherlad said:


> Can you replace the Velcro?


Not worth the hassle really it wasn't that expensive to be bothered.


----------



## Jason25

Still undecided on a coat, I like the ones on the equafleece website but will check the range and other pet shops before making a decision 

Roll on lighter mornings, pitch black around here first thing, street lights don't come on until 5.45


----------



## Guest

I just had a horrifying thought - I usually stay in my fat pants/pjs all day on Christmas day and slob around the house, but this year I gotta take Finn out! Getting dressed on Xmas day, outrageous


----------



## Boxer123

Well Loki has let himself down ! I'm not well and couldn't face seperate walks today. So I drove the boys to a place we sometimes go to and really is the easiest walk I could do.

It is very quiet and basically a wide footpath around farmers fields I can see far and wide so the boys go on lead if I spot someone. Part of the path goes past a cluster of trees I wouldn't call it woods. The boys normally run back and forward with their balls and I just have to put one foot in front of the other.

As we trotted past the trees Loki started going a bit far ahead I whistled and he can back. Next thing I know his nose is to the ground and he is running like the wind. I followed blowing my whistle running with my tonsillitis addled body. He is getting smaller and smaller in the distance. Sox was so good and ran at my heel the whole time. Luckily Loki turned back and started circling the field he was stil a fair distance away. I blew the whistle and he spotted Sox which broke the spell he headed towards Sox and I managed to call him in.

He went back on the longline (where he will remain forever). As we headed back to the footpath I see three deer hiding in the trees completely frozen. That must have been what he smelt ?

I have never had the dogs do this before Sox will chase if it comes out in front of him but Loki seemed in hunt mode !

What do I do with little Loki ? I have attached a pic of the boys before the sillyness Loki is exhausted now.


----------



## Boxer123

AsahiGo said:


> I just had a horrifying thought - I usually stay in my fat pants/pjs all day on Christmas day and slob around the house, but this year I gotta take Finn out! Getting dressed on Xmas day, outrageous


Christmas morning walks are lovely then you go home and get in new jammies.


----------



## Linda Weasel

Jason25 said:


> Still undecided on a coat, I like the ones on the equafleece website but will check the range and other pet shops before making a decision
> 
> Roll on lighter mornings, pitch black around here first thing, street lights don't come on until 5.45


Check out DryHound. Really well made to measure, quick service and really good communication. And reasonably priced.


----------



## Guest

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 425107
> View attachment 425108
> Well Loki has let himself down ! I'm not well and couldn't face seperate walks today. So I drove the boys to a place we sometimes go to and really is the easiest walk I could do.
> 
> It is very quiet and basically a wide footpath around farmers fields I can see far and wide so the boys go on lead if I spot someone. Part of the path goes past a cluster of trees I wouldn't call it woods. The boys normally run back and forward with their balls and I just have to put one foot in front of the other.
> 
> As we trotted past the trees Loki started going a bit far ahead I whistled and he can back. Next thing I know his nose is to the ground and he is running like the wind. I followed blowing my whistle running with my tonsillitis addled body. He is getting smaller and smaller in the distance. Sox was so good and ran at my heel the whole time. Luckily Loki turned back and started circling the field he was stil a fair distance away. I blew the whistle and he spotted Sox which broke the spell he headed towards Sox and I managed to call him in.
> 
> He went back on the longline (where he will remain forever). As we headed back to the footpath I see three deer hiding in the trees completely frozen. That must have been what he smelt ?
> 
> I have never had the dogs do this before Sox will chase if it comes out in front of him but Loki seemed in hunt mode !
> 
> What do I do with little Loki ? I have attached a pic of the boys before the sillyness Loki is exhausted now.


God what a time to play up! At least Loki snapped out of it eventually, and you didn't end up with some venison for dinner... And he should be chilled out for the rest of the day? Possibly lol?

GEt well soon


----------



## Boxer123

AsahiGo said:


> God what a time to play up! At least Loki snapped out of it eventually, and you didn't end up with some venison for dinner... And he should be chilled out for the rest of the day? Possibly lol?
> 
> GEt well soon


He is a naughty boy at least my Sox is well behaved.


----------



## Magyarmum

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 425107
> View attachment 425108
> Well Loki has let himself down ! I'm not well and couldn't face seperate walks today. So I drove the boys to a place we sometimes go to and really is the easiest walk I could do.
> 
> It is very quiet and basically a wide footpath around farmers fields I can see far and wide so the boys go on lead if I spot someone. Part of the path goes past a cluster of trees I wouldn't call it woods. The boys normally run back and forward with their balls and I just have to put one foot in front of the other.
> 
> As we trotted past the trees Loki started going a bit far ahead I whistled and he can back. Next thing I know his nose is to the ground and he is running like the wind. I followed blowing my whistle running with my tonsillitis addled body. He is getting smaller and smaller in the distance. Sox was so good and ran at my heel the whole time. Luckily Loki turned back and started circling the field he was stil a fair distance away. I blew the whistle and he spotted Sox which broke the spell he headed towards Sox and I managed to call him in.
> 
> He went back on the longline (where he will remain forever). As we headed back to the footpath I see three deer hiding in the trees completely frozen. That must have been what he smelt ?
> 
> I have never had the dogs do this before Sox will chase if it comes out in front of him but Loki seemed in hunt mode !
> 
> What do I do with little Loki ? I have attached a pic of the boys before the sillyness Loki is exhausted now.


I know how you feel. It's very scary isn't it.

Both Georgina and M'boi would go off out of sight,and very often in summer they'd disappear into a wheat field or a field full of tall sunflowers where I had zilch chance of finding them . BUT the one thing they always did was to come back! So although it's difficult try and look at it this way .... although his recall wasn't perfect Loki DID come back to you despite the delightful smells he was no doubt investigating!

For that he's a very good boy!

My granddaughter will be here for Christmas and hopefully the weather will be good enough to go for some nice walks One of the things I want to do whilst she's here is let the Schnauzer boys run off leash. At least if they disappear under a hedge searching for small furries I've got someone with me that'll crawl under it and bring them back!. Method in my madness!


----------



## Boxer123

Magyarmum said:


> I know how you feel. It's very scary isn't it.
> 
> Both Georgina and M'boi would go off out of sight,and very often in summer they'd disappear into a wheat field or a field full of tall sunflowers where I had zilch chance of finding them . BUT the one thing they always did was to come back! So although it's difficult try and look at it this way .... although his recall wasn't perfect Loki DID come back to you despite the delightful smells he was no doubt investigating!
> 
> For that he's a very good boy!
> 
> My granddaughter will be here for Christmas and hopefully the weather will be good enough to go for some nice walks One of the things I want to do whilst she's here is let the Schnauzer boys run off leash. At least if they disappear under a hedge searching for small furries I've got someone with me that'll crawl under it and bring them back!. Method in my madness!


He did come back and it was only a few minutes although felt forever. I just get so scared he will get lost and cold. He normally stays within a few metres. He has very little regret. I agree it is much easier when there is two of you. I'm just glad Sox stayed with me ( probably secretly hoping we would lose pupper. )


----------



## margy

Hope you feel better soon, it can give you a scare when they get a scent of something and shoot off. With Suzie it was cats or rabbits, if I let her off I was always scanning for a cat,apart from that she walked beside me when I let them off lead.


----------



## Boxer123

margy said:


> Hope you feel better soon, it can give you a scare when they get a scent of something and shoot off. With Suzie it was cats or rabbits, if I let her off I was always scanning for a cat,apart from that she walked beside me when I let them off lead.


Thank you I could do with a duvet day not a sprint accross the fields but Loki knows best  how did you get her back I have a whistle?


----------



## Magyarmum

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 425125
> View attachment 425125
> 
> 
> He did come back and it was only a few minutes although felt forever. I just get so scared he will get lost and cold. He normally stays within a few metres. He has very little regret. I agree it is much easier when there is two of you. I'm just glad Sox stayed with me ( probably secretly hoping we would lose pupper. )


Why don't you work on his recall when you're out and he's on a long lead?. When your sister comes over and there's two of you (safety in numbers) you can try letting him off again. I know was much happier letting Georgina off lead when there was someone else with me .


----------



## Boxer123

Magyarmum said:


> Why don't you work on his recall when you're out and he's on a long lead?. When your sister comes over and there's two of you (safety in numbers) you can try letting him off again. I know was much happier letting Georgina off lead when there was someone else with me .


Yes we will do that it's a shame because this is a lovely route and they get to have a good run but the trust is broken.


----------



## margy

Shout as loud as I could!! Also like you, sprint after her dragging poor little Belle behind. Luckily she only used to run in short bursts so was easy to catch up with. Once I was going into my daughters house and let them go from the car to the door without putting their leads on, when she caught sight of a cat that lived a few doors up, off she went. The cat ran into it's house and she followed!! I apologised to the owner who luckily saw the funny side. She would never have hurt a cat if ever she had caught one it was just the thrill of chasing she liked. One dog savvy cat who lived up the road didn't run when we saw it and she just walked nicely past that one.


----------



## Magyarmum

Boxer123 said:


> Yes we will do that it's a shame because this is a lovely route and they get to have a good run but the trust is broken.


And if you're anything like me ...... your confidence in yourself is temporarily dented!


----------



## Boxer123

margy said:


> Shout as loud as I could!! Also like you, sprint after her dragging poor little Belle behind. Luckily she only used to run in short bursts so was easy to catch up with. Once I was going into my daughters house and let them go from the car to the door without putting their leads on, when she caught sight of a cat that lived a few doors up, off she went. The cat ran into it's house and she followed!! I apologised to the owner who luckily saw the funny side. She would never have hurt a cat if ever she had caught one it was just the thrill of chasing she liked. One dog savvy cat who lived up the road didn't run when we saw it and she just walked nicely past that one.


Naughty girl how funny .


----------



## margy

She had a cheeky naughtiness, you could never be angry with her. You only had to look at her big brown eyes and you would melt. I miss her every day.


----------



## Teddy-dog

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 425107
> View attachment 425108
> Well Loki has let himself down ! I'm not well and couldn't face seperate walks today. So I drove the boys to a place we sometimes go to and really is the easiest walk I could do.
> 
> It is very quiet and basically a wide footpath around farmers fields I can see far and wide so the boys go on lead if I spot someone. Part of the path goes past a cluster of trees I wouldn't call it woods. The boys normally run back and forward with their balls and I just have to put one foot in front of the other.
> 
> As we trotted past the trees Loki started going a bit far ahead I whistled and he can back. Next thing I know his nose is to the ground and he is running like the wind. I followed blowing my whistle running with my tonsillitis addled body. He is getting smaller and smaller in the distance. Sox was so good and ran at my heel the whole time. Luckily Loki turned back and started circling the field he was stil a fair distance away. I blew the whistle and he spotted Sox which broke the spell he headed towards Sox and I managed to call him in.
> 
> He went back on the longline (where he will remain forever). As we headed back to the footpath I see three deer hiding in the trees completely frozen. That must have been what he smelt ?
> 
> I have never had the dogs do this before Sox will chase if it comes out in front of him but Loki seemed in hunt mode !
> 
> What do I do with little Loki ? I have attached a pic of the boys before the sillyness Loki is exhausted now.


Welcome to my world! Haha. Exactly what Teds does if he spots a squirrel he is just off hunting and that's all in the world to him at the moment! I know teddy will come back eventually (now anyway!) but I basically keep him on lead anywhere I think he might go or long line/training line (though I have to be careful with that as he will run straight to the end full pelt). If he's seen a squirrel somewhere I'm extra careful the next few times I walk there as he knows. Recently he's been so obsessed he's been on lead a lot but I have started letting him off more on one of our walks and he's been good so far. There's a clump of trees and if we're near that he goes on as he needs no excuse when he sees a tree to bog off. 
Working on recall and being really exciting. I am going to speak to a trainer about it but money has been tight with Christmas. Lots of impulse control work is supposed to help and a flirt pole where you get them to chase and stop and wait etc. 
I struggle with teddy so am by no means an expert but I feel your pain! 
The whippets will chase but always come back within a few seconds so I don't worry so much about them but teddy is a different level!


----------



## Teddy-dog

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 425125
> View attachment 425125
> 
> 
> He did come back and it was only a few minutes although felt forever. I just get so scared he will get lost and cold. He normally stays within a few metres. He has very little regret. I agree it is much easier when there is two of you. I'm just glad Sox stayed with me ( probably secretly hoping we would lose pupper. )


The first time Teds went with me he was gone for about 15 mins I nearly gave up!
When he's going through a bad phase OH and I go to a big field or similar and recall him between us so he has a run but is concentrating on us not finding his own fun. We take yummy treats and sometimes his sheepskin tuggy for him to chase after. Could be something to do with your sister?


----------



## Boxer123

Teddy-dog said:


> Welcome to my world! Haha. Exactly what Teds does if he spots a squirrel he is just off hunting and that's all in the world to him at the moment! I know teddy will come back eventually (now anyway!) but I basically keep him on lead anywhere I think he might go or long line/training line (though I have to be careful with that as he will run straight to the end full pelt). If he's seen a squirrel somewhere I'm extra careful the next few times I walk there as he knows. Recently he's been so obsessed he's been on lead a lot but I have started letting him off more on one of our walks and he's been good so far. There's a clump of trees and if we're near that he goes on as he needs no excuse when he sees a tree to bog off.
> Working on recall and being really exciting. I am going to speak to a trainer about it but money has been tight with Christmas. Lots of impulse control work is supposed to help and a flirt pole where you get them to chase and stop and wait etc.
> I struggle with teddy so am by no means an expert but I feel your pain!
> The whippets will chase but always come back within a few seconds so I don't worry so much about them but teddy is a different level!


Yep Loki won't be going off their again. He has just never done that before luckily I had Sox with me as he seemed to break the spell. Funny thing was when we walked past the deer he didn't see them  I'm so glad we have found the secure field.

We are just starting with a trainer and she has recommended homework around impulse control. What do you do with a flirt pole ?


----------



## Boxer123

Teddy-dog said:


> The first time Teds went with me he was gone for about 15 mins I nearly gave up!
> When he's going through a bad phase OH and I go to a big field or similar and recall him between us so he has a run but is concentrating on us not finding his own fun. We take yummy treats and sometimes his sheepskin tuggy for him to chase after. Could be something to do with your sister?


15 minutes  yes I will try that when I have recovered from today Loki is aging me horribly.


----------



## Guest

Aren't they the things you swing around and the dog chases? Like cat toys?


----------



## Jason25

Our family Jack Russell used to love hunting and when she was focused on something and giving chase, the only way to recall her was walking away waving your arms shouting bye Ellie. Don't know why but it recalled her everytime when she was in hunt mode and 100 odd yards across a field :Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Boxer123

Jason25 said:


> Our family Jack Russell used to love hunting and when she was focused on something and giving chase, the only way to recall her was walking away waving your arms shouting bye Ellie. Don't know why but it recalled her everytime when she was in hunt mode and 100 odd yards across a field :Hilarious:Hilarious


The boys recall to a whistle so I just kept blowing that but he was in a trance. Sox was like 'what is this idiot doing now ?'


----------



## Jason25

Boxer123 said:


> The boys recall to a whistle so I just kept blowing that but he was in a trance. Sox was like 'what is this idiot doing now ?'


Poor sox  Have you tried a flirt pole or anything with loki? I use one with daisy and has helped her recall alot. What I like to do is get her to chase it and when she's in that mad not listening mode I give her a command like wait, and she will stop chasing and focus back on me.

I had to work up to her full on chasing it and breaking focus though, so get her to start chasing it then give the command, and build it up from there.

there's probably some videos on YouTube that explain it better lol


----------



## Boxer123

Jason25 said:


> Poor sox  Have you tried a flirt pole or anything with loki? I use one with daisy and has helped her recall alot. What I like to do is get her to chase it and when she's in that mad not listening mode I give her a command like wait, and she will stop chasing and focus back on me.
> 
> I had to work up to her full on chasing it and breaking focus though, so get her to start chasing it then give the command, and build it up from there.
> 
> there's probably some videos on YouTube that explain it better lol


No but this sounds like a good thing to try in the secure field.


----------



## Teddy-dog

Boxer123 said:


> Yep Loki won't be going off their again. He has just never done that before luckily I had Sox with me as he seemed to break the spell. Funny thing was when we walked past the deer he didn't see them  I'm so glad we have found the secure field.
> 
> We are just starting with a trainer and she has recommended homework around impulse control. What do you do with a flirt pole ?


You might find when he's forgotten about them he can go off again but maybe not soon! Bless, Sox is such a good boy! Deer are quite exciting for lots of dogs!

I don't have one but have been recommended one! Basically I think it's what @Jason25 said. You ramp them up but then give them commands so they learn to listen while in a highly aroused state. I think!! Obviously you have to build up to it but I haven't used one so not sure how exactly!


----------



## Boxer123

Teddy-dog said:


> You might find when he's forgotten about them he can go off again but maybe not soon! Bless, Sox is such a good boy! Deer are quite exciting for lots of dogs!
> 
> I don't have one but have been recommended one! Basically I think it's what @Jason25 said. You ramp them up but then give them commands so they learn to listen while in a highly aroused state. I think!! Obviously you have to build up to it but I haven't used one so not sure how exactly!


Sox really is a good dog I forget to celebrate that sometimes. I will definitely give the pole a go. We do lots of impulse control games Loki can talk the talk but cannot walk the walk. I keep reminding myself he is young.


----------



## rona

Lost one of my walk dogs yesterday. She was a fifteen years six months Border Terrier and I'd had the pleasure of being her walker for 6 years. Ziggy was terrier through and through


----------



## MissKittyKat

@Boxer123 it must be the day for it, I had to give the dog walker a heads up this morning that Woody had been a pickle on his morning walk and ended up on his lead!

We have a path behind us surrounded by trees and he caught a scent and was hurtling up and down the trees I couldn't catch him and thought he was going to face plant one of the trunks.

To top it off, his glow in the dark collar came off and I then had to crawl under the trees to rescue it.

I'm sure the other dog walkers were thinking I was crackers.

He was the same on his walk but settled after some scent games.

I blame it on the moon, the kids at work were a little OTT today too!


----------



## MissKittyKat

OH not happy with me as Woody's custom collar arrived today, think he wishes I'd spent the money on him!

It's lovely, made really well and now means we can be completely colour coordinated for our canicross races


----------



## Teddy-dog

MissKittyKat said:


> OH not happy with me as Woody's custom collar arrived today, think he wishes I'd spent the money on him!
> 
> It's lovely, made really well and now means we can be completely colour coordinated for our canicross races
> 
> View attachment 425178
> View attachment 425179


Oh that's ace!


----------



## Teddy-dog

Squished himself between the arm of the sofa and me. He is cute when he wants to be!


----------



## Teddy-dog

rona said:


> Lost one of my walk dogs yesterday. She was a fifteen years six months Border Terrier and I'd had the pleasure of being her walker for 6 years. Ziggy was terrier through and through


Sorry to hear you lost her! She sounds lovely - what a good age too!


----------



## Jason25

Raining here this morning and daisy wouldn't budge out the door, she prefers to go lay on the sofa instead


----------



## Lurcherlad

rona said:


> Lost one of my walk dogs yesterday. She was a fifteen years six months Border Terrier and I'd had the pleasure of being her walker for 6 years. Ziggy was terrier through and through


So sad when they leave us but always thankful for the shared years of companionship and pleasure.

Sorry for your loss


----------



## Boxer123

MissKittyKat said:


> @Boxer123 it must be the day for it, I had to give the dog walker a heads up this morning that Woody had been a pickle on his morning walk and ended up on his lead!
> 
> We have a path behind us surrounded by trees and he caught a scent and was hurtling up and down the trees I couldn't catch him and thought he was going to face plant one of the trunks.
> 
> To top it off, his glow in the dark collar came off and I then had to crawl under the trees to rescue it.
> 
> I'm sure the other dog walkers were thinking I was crackers.
> 
> He was the same on his walk but settled after some scent games.
> 
> I blame it on the moon, the kids at work were a little OTT today too!


Oh Woody not you as well something must spell good today.


----------



## rona

Teddy-dog said:


> Sorry to hear you lost her! She sounds lovely - what a good age too!





Lurcherlad said:


> So sad when they leave us but always thankful for the shared years of companionship and pleasure.
> 
> Sorry for your loss


Thank you.
Really hard because the lady that owned her is 81 and has been separated from her for 3weeks because of a hospital stay, she didn't manage to say goodbye, the little dog had been cared for by a daughter. 

I went and spent a few hours with the lady yesterday, She is distraught of course


----------



## MissKittyKat

Boxer123 said:


> Oh Woody not you as well something must spell good today.


Just got back from our morning walk and it was like yesterday didn't happen. Even walked the same route and no signs of chasing at all.

There was definitely something hiding in the trees!


----------



## Beth78

It was like a swamp at our local park this morning, still raining as well.
Tried to do abit of light jogging with Whisp as she was raring to go, felt more like water skiing


----------



## Boxer123

MissKittyKat said:


> Just got back from our morning walk and it was like yesterday didn't happen. Even walked the same route and no signs of chasing at all.
> 
> There was definitely something hiding in the trees!


We went back to the scene of the crime something definitely smells good. Excuse Lokis butt.


----------



## Jason25

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 425220
> 
> 
> We went back to the scene of the crime something definitely smells good. Excuse Lokis butt.


I like the harness sox has on, where did you get it?


----------



## Boxer123

Jason25 said:


> I like the harness sox has on, where did you get it?[/QUOTE
> 
> Both boys have perfect fit pricey but Sox has lasted for years.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Woody has a perfect fit too, it's great and I can colour coordinate this. Too!


----------



## Guest

Who else has to constantly change words around so as not to trigger the dog?
Cheese=(was cheddar, had to be changed) is now yellow block
Walk=youknowwhere (has been 'out', and 'washing machine' (don't ask))
The list goes on. Running out of code words


----------



## Beth78

AsahiGo said:


> Who else has to constantly change words around so as not to trigger the dog?
> Cheese=(was cheddar, had to be changed) is now yellow block
> Walk=youknowwhere (has been 'out', and 'washing machine' (don't ask))
> The list goes on. Running out of code words


Yes we can't say "go" without Whisp pricking up her ears, wondering if she's going on a walk.

Also if you say "dinner" whilst sat down you are likely to get severely jumped on.


----------



## Linda Weasel

Boxer123 said:


> Oh Woody not you as well something must spell good today.


Has anybody else noticed that (like horses) dogs behave differently when it's very windy?


----------



## Jason25

Linda Weasel said:


> Has anybody else noticed that (like horses) dogs behave differently when it's very windy?


Mine is more jumpy when it's windy, if she hears a gate slam shut, she turns around and pulls towards it.. I dunno if it is but it seems like she's investigating it lol


----------



## Guest

Beth78 said:


> Yes we can't say "go" without Whisp pricking up her ears, wondering if she's going on a walk.
> 
> Also if you say "dinner" whilst sat down you are likely to get severely jumped on.


oh god yeah, and "breakfast", "hungry", and "toilet"


----------



## Guest

I heard ages ago it was due to more oxygen in the air and it gives them a bit more of a 'boost'

I can't reference my sources.

Same applies to kids of the human kind


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Beth78 said:


> Yes we can't say "go" without Whisp pricking up her ears, wondering if she's going on a walk.
> 
> Also if you say "dinner" whilst sat down you are likely to get severely jumped on.


Country Park has to be abbreviated to CP or we get no peace until we go.


----------



## DanWalkersmum

AsahiGo said:


> I heard ages ago it was due to more oxygen in the air and it gives them a bit more of a 'boost'
> 
> I can't reference my sources.
> 
> Same applies to kids of the human kind


I thought it was a combination of sudden unusual sounds and the wind in his ears?


----------



## Guest

Could be that too..
You know how sporty types use oxygen chambers etc to promote healing and whatnot? I think it's a but like that.

Oo also in some Las Vegas hotels, they pump extra oxygen about to keep people awake = gambling!


----------



## Boxer123

Linda Weasel said:


> Has anybody else noticed that (like horses) dogs behave differently when it's very windy?


The boxers definitely do apparently smells travel further when it's windy.


----------



## catz4m8z

My lot dont like the wind....I think its all the rubbish flying about that puts them off!


Very wet walk today. We dont normally bother if its wet but they dont get much exercise when Im working so as its a day off rainy walks had to do.
Heidi hates it the most and sadly seems to think that walking really slowly is in some way helpful (honestly, I get she's miffed but isnt that just going to prolong the pain!?).
Hannah was happy though! First walk this month since she hurt her back. I just carried her across the road and let her pootle about on a long line in the park. She doesnt really run about, just wanders from sniff to sniff. She's now at the annoying stage where I want her to avoid jumping about abit longer but she feels all better so would rather ignore me.:Banghead


----------



## Torin.

Wind is just fast movement of air, it's not any more oxygenated than air moving slower.

Cadvan definitely gets ants in his pants (as I call it) when it's windy though.


----------



## Jason25

I ordered a book about a year ago called 'brain games for dogs' by Claire arrowsmith. Long story short I forgot all about it and only got round to finding/reading it today 

Anyway, I am so proud of daisy, within one training session she has learnt 'touch' (nose touches hand) on command  I'm a bit mad at myself because this book is amazing and I've only just started reading it. We've finished training now and I'm dying to do some more but I'll probably leave it until tomorrow because we've been trainjng for a good hour. Shes now chilling with a kong


----------



## Boxer123

Loki has been to pets at home to choose a toy. The town was really busy he coped quite well but did bark at a dog who barked at him but he did walk past.


----------



## Teddy-dog

No politics talk as I want no fall outs  .

But Teddy has done his dogs-at-polling-stations duty this evening


----------



## Boxer123

Teddy-dog said:


> No politics talk as I want no fall outs  .
> 
> But Teddy has done his dogs-at-polling-stations duty this evening
> 
> View attachment 425292


Teddy looks handsome there ! I wouldn't dare take Loki to the polling station.


----------



## Teddy-dog

Boxer123 said:


> Teddy looks handsome there ! I wouldn't dare take Loki to the polling station.


It was very quiet!


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 425282
> Loki has been to pets at home to choose a toy. The town was really busy he coped quite well but did bark at a dog who barked at him but he did walk past.


Bucket full of toys for Dan, but he's just had a good half hour enjoying this lid he picked up from a hairspray aerosol, throwing it up in the air, running around the sofa etc, with a look of sheer joy on his little face


----------



## Boxer123

DanWalkersmum said:


> View attachment 425302
> View attachment 425303
> View attachment 425303
> 
> 
> Bucket full of toys for Dan, but he's just had a good half hour enjoying this lid he picked up from a hairspray aerosol, throwing it up in the air, running around the sofa etc, with a look of sheer joy on his little face


Mine love a washing liquid lid from fairy such fun !


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Boxer123 said:


> Mine love a washing liquid lid from fairy such fun !


and cheap as chips too!


----------



## Guest

Jason25 said:


> I ordered a book about a year ago called 'brain games for dogs' by Claire arrowsmith. Long story short I forgot all about it and only got round to finding/reading it today
> 
> Anyway, I am so proud of daisy, within one training session she has learnt 'touch' (nose touches hand) on command  I'm a bit mad at myself because this book is amazing and I've only just started reading it. We've finished training now and I'm dying to do some more but I'll probably leave it until tomorrow because we've been trainjng for a good hour. Shes now chilling with a kong


I got the same book a few weeks ago and loving it!!!


----------



## margy

DanWalkersmum said:


> View attachment 425302
> View attachment 425303
> View attachment 425303
> 
> 
> Bucket full of toys for Dan, but he's just had a good half hour enjoying this lid he picked up from a hairspray aerosol, throwing it up in the air, running around the sofa etc, with a look of sheer joy on his little face


He's so cute.


----------



## Guest

Enjoying her frozen Kong on her cooling mat. Day is heating up for sure over here.


----------



## Guest

Kakite said:


> Enjoying her frozen Kong on her cooling mat. Day is heating up for sure over here.
> 
> View attachment 425318


Aren't cooling mats great? That's a nice big one - where did you get it?

I've been having some issues with Elliot and the car. He's never been a huge fan of being in the car - he suffered quite bad car sickness as a pup which didn't help. In my old car (little hatchback) he was generally ok to just jump in the backseat although never particularly enthusiastic about getting in. Since I've upgraded to an SUV I have to lift him in and out, and he's in a crate in the boot = very reluctant puppy. Today I tried putting a lickimat in the crate for him to find when I lifted him in. I'm not sure if this will be valuable enough to turn around his dislike of the car though. If anyone has a better idea I'll give anything a go!


----------



## Guest

McKenzie said:


> Aren't cooling mats great? That's a nice big one - where did you get it?
> 
> I've been having some issues with Elliot and the car. He's never been a huge fan of being in the car - he suffered quite bad car sickness as a pup which didn't help. In my old car (little hatchback) he was generally ok to just jump in the backseat although never particularly enthusiastic about getting in. Since I've upgraded to an SUV I have to lift him in and out, and he's in a crate in the boot = very reluctant puppy. Today I tried putting a lickimat in the crate for him to find when I lifted him in. I'm not sure if this will be valuable enough to turn around his dislike of the car though. If anyone has a better idea I'll give anything a go!


I got it from pet.co.nz and I get a lot of stuff from there actually  It's the biggest mat they have and I love it, her whole body fits on it stretched out and everything.

about the car - Nova used to get a bit whiny in the car so distracted her with a long lasting chew and some music. Always worked but she never got car sick, more of a unhappy in the car thing.


----------



## Guest

Kakite said:


> I got it from pet.co.nz and I get a lot of stuff from there actually  It's the biggest mat they have and I love it, her whole body fits on it stretched out and everything.
> 
> about the car - Nova used to get a bit whiny in the car so distracted her with a long lasting chew and some music. Always worked but she never got car sick, more of a unhappy in the car thing.


Yeah I get lots of stuff from there too, they tend to have the best prices. We have an AMAZING cool mat that my friend got me from Amazon, it's really thick and stays cold when they're lying on it. We've got 2 Kmart ones too which are great for the price (Kenzie's was $12 and Elliot's $20) but the dog's body heat means after a little while they're not cold anymore.

Once he's actually in the car he seems to be ok, it's just getting to that point. As soon as his collar goes on he starts doing the sad dog routine, is reluctant to come out to the car etc. He is a sensitive boy anyway.


----------



## Guest

McKenzie said:


> Yeah I get lots of stuff from there too, they tend to have the best prices. We have an AMAZING cool mat that my friend got me from Amazon, it's really thick and stays cold when they're lying on it. We've got 2 Kmart ones too which are great for the price (Kenzie's was $12 and Elliot's $20) but the dog's body heat means after a little while they're not cold anymore.
> 
> Once he's actually in the car he seems to be ok, it's just getting to that point. As soon as his collar goes on he starts doing the sad dog routine, is reluctant to come out to the car etc. He is a sensitive boy anyway.


yeah I saw the Kmart ones as well but wondered how well they are working? I find this one really good - my husband plonked himself on the mat the other day and I was like what are you doing? :Hilarious

maybe it'll take him some time to get used to the new car? Poor boy


----------



## Guest

Kakite said:


> yeah I saw the Kmart ones as well but wondered how well they are working? I find this one really good - my husband plonked himself on the mat the other day and I was like what are you doing? :Hilarious
> 
> maybe it'll take him some time to get used to the new car? Poor boy


The Kmart ones are my backups, I use them in crates, in my bedroom in summer etc, but our amazon one is the main one the dogs use every day.

I think it's a mix of not really loving car rides in general, combined with now having to be lifted in and out. Hopefully treats in the car might be enough to make him a bit happier. The only other thing I thought of was a ramp so I don't have to lift him, but that would just be such a PITA since we use the car so much.


----------



## Guest

McKenzie said:


> The Kmart ones are my backups, I use them in crates, in my bedroom in summer etc, but our amazon one is the main one the dogs use every day.
> 
> I think it's a mix of not really loving car rides in general, combined with now having to be lifted in and out. Hopefully treats in the car might be enough to make him a bit happier. The only other thing I thought of was a ramp so I don't have to lift him, but that would just be such a PITA since we use the car so much.


Hopefully he'll associate the car rides with yummy treats very soon!

Hey are you far away from that White Island thing? Can't remember how far you are from Whakatane but I feel awful about what happened. My mother in law is in the cruise ship and she didn't want to do the tour luckily.


----------



## Guest

best friends - all under 1 year old.


----------



## Boxer123

Thank crunchie it's Friday.


----------



## Guest

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 425346
> Thank crunchie it's Friday.


Seriously. This week has been a tough one.


----------



## Teddy-dog

@Boxer123 if it makes you feel better. Teddy disgraced himself again too!

we were doing our walk where I can let him off and he'd been a good boy. We have to walk through a smallish clump of trees and I always put him on lead for this bit. There's a gate you have to open to get through so I got all the dogs through and was just closing the gate so not watching Teds, and he obviously spotted a squirrel and ran to the end of the lead and pulled it out my hand (my arm went all tingley he pulled that hard!). Off he went chasing whatever - the others followed but quickly came back. I hung around for 5 mins but no sign of him coming back, though I could hear the occasional bark so knew he was around and it's like a little circle of woodland so he can't go far! Anyway I went and found him running around looking up trees and had to fetch him. I know he needs to not practice this which is annoying as I get annoyed at myself for letting it happen but it was a split second when I was putting the latch on the gate! If I'm watching him I can keep hold of the lead better.
oh well.... Here he is looking pleased with himself


----------



## Boxer123

Teddy-dog said:


> @Boxer123 if it makes you feel better. Teddy disgraced himself again too!
> 
> we were doing our walk where I can let him off and he'd been a good boy. We have to walk through a smallish clump of trees and I always put him on lead for this bit. There's a gate you have to open to get through so I got all the dogs through and was just closing the gate so not watching Teds, and he obviously spotted a squirrel and ran to the end of the lead and pulled it out my hand (my arm went all tingley he pulled that hard!). Off he went chasing whatever - the others followed but quickly came back. I hung around for 5 mins but no sign of him coming back, though I could hear the occasional bark so knew he was around and it's like a little circle of woodland so he can't go far! Anyway I went and found him running around looking up trees and had to fetch him. I know he needs to not practice this which is annoying as I get annoyed at myself for letting it happen but it was a split second when I was putting the latch on the gate! If I'm watching him I can keep hold of the lead better.
> oh well.... Here he is looking pleased with himself
> 
> View attachment 425400


There has been some terrible PF behaviour this week do you think santa will still come ?


----------



## Teddy-dog

Boxer123 said:


> There has been some terrible PF behaviour this week do you think santa will still come ?


they need to do some good work the next couple of weeks for Santa to still visit! I'm tempted to donate teddys SS gift!!

Joking..... of course :Hilarious


----------



## Jason25

20m lead for tomorrow, this should be fun :Hilarious


----------



## Guest

Wow that's an insanely long lead 


Jason25 said:


> View attachment 425406
> 
> 20m lead for tomorrow, this should be fun :Hilarious


----------



## Boxer123

When you have overdone the partying.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Oh my - what a look!


----------



## Boxer123

Lurcherlad said:


> Oh my - what a look!


A close up because I'm mean. He has been playing with his new squeaky pig all afternoon even took it for a walk.


----------



## Boxer123

Witchcraft is afoot. Everytime I get up to make a cuppa or go to the toilet a boxer appears in my seat.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Jack keeps getting me up at around 4.30 am 

Think he chanced upon a beastie the other morning and was running back and forth having a high old time. 

Subsequent mornings, think he was just hoping for more fun, so I blocked access to the garden and limited him to the terrace so it was boring.

Tonight I’ll spin him round the block before bed and stay up later. We’ve been going to bed earlier than normal while OH is in hospital so that’s probably contributed.

Also, if he tries it tomorrow I’ll put a slip lead on and hope that convinces him there’s no point as it’s not play time 

Reluctant to ignore as we have new carpets!


----------



## Boxer123

Lurcherlad said:


> Jack keeps getting me up at around 4.30 am
> 
> Think he chanced upon a beastie the other morning and was running back and forth having a high old time.
> 
> Subsequent mornings, think he was just hoping for more fun, so I blocked access to the garden and limited him to the terrace so it was boring.
> 
> Tonight I'll spin him round the block before bed and stay up later. We've been going to bed earlier than normal while OH is in hospital so that's probably contributed.
> 
> Also, if he tries it tomorrow I'll put a slip lead on and hope that convinces him there's no point as it's not play time
> 
> Reluctant to ignore as we have new carpets!


Oh Jack that's to early ! Can you give him a chew and go back to bed ?


----------



## Lurcherlad

Boxer123 said:


> Oh Jack that's to early ! Can you give him a chew and go back to bed ?


I was tempted but didn't want that to become a reason for waking me early


----------



## Boxer123

Lurcherlad said:


> I was tempted but didn't want that to become a reason for waking me early


Fair point me and the boxers have a terrible habit as they are spoilt. They like breakfast at five but then we pop the heating on and go back to bed until 6/7. It's a pain dot on 5 they wake me.


----------



## Teddy-dog

Oh 4.30is early! That’s where were lucky with Teds. He’s happy to just snooze until we wake up and even if he gets up, if no one else gets up he’ll go back to bed!


----------



## catz4m8z

Teddy-dog said:


> Oh 4.30is early! That's where were lucky with Teds. He's happy to just snooze until we wake up and even if he gets up, if no one else gets up he'll go back to bed!


yup, my lot have no idea what an early morning looks like! TBF though their mum does work nightshifts so we are blessed with never having to set an alarm and get up early.

On another topic does anybody else have a dog that wont be pulled?
Heidi will just slam the brakes on and refuse to move if you try and pull her anywhere (like around people or broken glass/rubbish/etc). Any pressure on the lead at all and she starts to pull away...of course its less effective when you only weigh 6Ibs!


----------



## Boxer123

catz4m8z said:


> yup, my lot have no idea what an early morning looks like! TBF though their mum does work nightshifts so we are blessed with never having to set an alarm and get up early.
> 
> On another topic does anybody else have a dog that wont be pulled?
> Heidi will just slam the brakes on and refuse to move if you try and pull her anywhere (like around people or broken glass/rubbish/etc). Any pressure on the lead at all and she starts to pull away...of course its less effective when you only weigh 6Ibs!


Loki if he don't want to move I can't move him. He can be bribed but only with fresh turkey breast. We are working on it but he's resistant.


----------



## Beth78

catz4m8z said:


> On another topic does anybody else have a dog that wont be pulled?
> Heidi will just slam the brakes on and refuse to move if you try and pull her anywhere (like around people or broken glass/rubbish/etc). Any pressure on the lead at all and she starts to pull away...of course its less effective when you only weigh 6Ibs!


I had a dog that did this, when she wanted to go home she would put the brakes on if we went in the other direction, if I tried to pull her she screamed like I'd just kicked her, so embarrassing.

She used to scream when I had to pull a "grass dangler" out of her rear end
And when the vet clipped her claws


----------



## catz4m8z

Beth78 said:


> She used to scream when I had to pull a "grass dangler" out of her rear end
> And when the vet clipped her claws


oh god yes! Im not allowed to get danglers if we are out on a walk or else I get snapped at...weirdly enough though she will let me sort out her 'problem' at home with abit of kitchen paper.
As for claw clipping, she hates me attempting it and struggles like a lunatic.....except at the vets! They are convinced she is a perfect angel and are always telling me how good she is and how friendly (for a chihuahua!).


----------



## Boxer123

The boxers always save grass danglers for when we are by a busy main road then look at me like come on hooman.


----------



## Torin.

Cad gets me up anytime between 7 and 9? It used to be earlier (4.30 onwards) but I graaaadually managed to get him to push it back in 15min chunks. Equally didn't want to completely ignore in case he really needed the loo!

He only really wants up for breakfast though. Sometimes now he'll pretend he needs the loo and then *swoosh* whoops we're by the kitchen door not the door to the garden. Usually he'll go back to bed afterwards xD


----------



## Jason25

What do you do to your dog when they've been stung by nettles? I've gave daisy a rub down including paws with a wet towel, a piriton and half an apoquel tablet about half hour ago but she's still got the itch and keeps having mad dashes around the house. Very skittish lol. Any advice or does she have to wait it out? Lol


----------



## Boxer123

Jason25 said:


> What do you do to your dog when they've been stung by nettles? I've gave daisy a rub down including paws with a wet towel, a piriton and half an apoquel tablet about half hour ago but she's still got the itch and keeps having mad dashes around the house. Very skittish lol. Any advice or does she have to wait it out? Lol


This happened to Loki (of course) he had a piriton but it was a difficult night he was doing exactly that dashing around and wet a bit lumpy. I took him to the vets the next day but it had improved by then they couldn't do anything. Poor Daisy.


----------



## Torin.

Cad gets stung by nettles a fair bit due to having such sparse hair on his feet. Absolute best thing is to remove the nettle hairs, as that's what causes the stinging. Bit hard on a dog though! Rinsing the area off in *soapy* water can help remove them en masse, but be aware that wetness does make them sting more, so it's a bit of a toss-up. Otherwise if removing the stings is out, cold compresses are the way to go  @Jason25 can you distract her? Maybe a really special chew or tasty kong or something? That will also help keep her still and stop blood rushing to the extremities making it feel worse.


----------



## Jason25

Boxer123 said:


> This happened to Loki (of course) he had a piriton but it was a difficult night he was doing exactly that dashing around and wet a bit lumpy. I took him to the vets the next day but it had improved by then they couldn't do anything. Poor Daisy.





Torin. said:


> Cad gets stung by nettles a fair bit due to having such sparse hair on his feet. Absolute best thing is to remove the nettle hairs, as that's what causes the stinging. Bit hard on a dog though! Rinsing the area off in *soapy* water can help remove them en masse, but be aware that wetness does make them sting more, so it's a bit of a toss-up. Otherwise if removing the stings is out, cold compresses are the way to go  @Jason25 can you distract her? Maybe a really special chew or tasty kong or something? That will also help keep her still and stop blood rushing to the extremities making it feel worse.


 I had to pop out so left her with a kong, but I've just got back and she's settled so I think it's worn off or the tablets have kicked in lol. I need to get some sort of strap and wrap it around her bald belly, I think this is the worse area cos she's quite low to the nettles. 
Anyway, all is good


----------



## Guest

I've had a bad week with sickness and we've been a bit out of routine. As a result Nova has woken me up between 2am and 4am three nights this week to poop. I don't mind because I'd rather her wake me up than poop in the house but it's so tiring... las night she woke me up at 4am but then can't complain because she slept till 9am with us.

had a nice walk this morning so I'm counting my blessings. I might feed her dinner earlier tonight and just a biscuit before bed and hope she won't get me up.


----------



## margy

Kakite said:


> I've had a bad week with sickness and we've been a bit out of routine. As a result Nova has woken me up between 2am and 4am three nights this week to poop. I don't mind because I'd rather her wake me up than poop in the house but it's so tiring... las night she woke me up at 4am but then can't complain because she slept till 9am with us.
> 
> had a nice walk this morning so I'm counting my blessings. I might feed her dinner earlier tonight and just a biscuit before bed and hope she won't get me up.
> View attachment 425549


Yes it's tiring when they wake you up to be let out but as you say it's better than them having an accident in the house. I remember one summer a few years ago Suzie had terrible diarrhoea and came tapping me to wake me up at least every 2 hours. I just felt so sorry for her as I knew she wouldn't want to go inside the house.


----------



## Guest

margy said:


> Yes it's tiring when they wake you up to be let out but as you say it's better than them having an accident in the house. I remember one summer a few years ago Suzie had terrible diarrhoea and came tapping me to wake me up at least every 2 hours. I just felt so sorry for her as I knew she wouldn't want to go inside the house.


Yeah Nova is the same if she ever does need to throw up she usually manages to wake me up before and get outside or if she has diarrhoea. Doesn't happen like you said I'm just grateful she wakes me up.


----------



## Guest

On another note it's been over a week leaving Nova out in the lounge when we're out during the day. No accidents and no destruction at all. She's been super good. We filmed her a few times and all she does is sleep and lie on the couch and look out the window, doesn't even bark at people going past.

We'll definitely keep her crate up because it is handy for some situations and it's her safety den. We have thunderstorms coming next week so not sure if I want her out in the lounge during the stormy days.










Meanwhile she's looking at me like this!


----------



## Boxer123

Kakite said:


> On another note it's been over a week leaving Nova out in the lounge when we're out during the day. No accidents and no destruction at all. She's been super good. We filmed her a few times and all she does is sleep and lie on the couch and look out the window, doesn't even bark at people going past.
> 
> We'll definitely keep her crate up because it is handy for some situations and it's her safety den. We have thunderstorms coming next week so not sure if I want her out in the lounge during the stormy days.
> 
> View attachment 425565
> 
> 
> Meanwhile she's looking at me like this!


She looks like a lovely girl well done Nova it's great if you can trust them.


----------



## Jason25

I don't know if it's an age thing or because it's dark in the morning but my dog doesn't like getting up early. I try being nice saying walkies shaking the lead but all I get is this tired seal face :Yawn


----------



## Boxer123

Sunday morning cuddles.


----------



## Magyarmum

Jason25 said:


> I don't know if it's an age thing or because it's dark in the morning but my dog doesn't like getting up early. I try being nice saying walkies shaking the lead but all I get is this tired seal face :Yawn
> 
> View attachment 425577


Don't ya know Sunday morning's a girl's lie in day? Cruel man stopping Daisy from getting her beauty sleep!


----------



## Jason25

Magyarmum said:


> Don't ya know Sunday morning's a girl's lie in day? Cruel man stopping Daisy from getting her beauty sleep!


All she ever does is sleep :Hilarious Shes blanked me and gone back to sleep


----------



## Magyarmum

Jason25 said:


> All she ever does is sleep :Hilarious Shes blanked me and gone back to sleep


I woke up at 6.30 this morning, went to the loo and couldn't get back into bed because the white fing was lying in my place and the small black hairy creature was standing by the front door waiting to be let out!

I let them out and they spent a good twenty minutes inspecting the perimeter of the land and reading their pee mail, before coming back in and falling asleep on the living room carpet!


----------



## Jason25

Magyarmum said:


> I woke up at 6.30 this morning, went to the loo and couldn't get back into bed because the white fing was lying in my place and the small black hairy creature was standing by the front door waiting to be let out!
> 
> I let them out and they spent a good twenty minutes inspecting the perimeter of the land and reading their pee mail, before coming back in and falling asleep on the living room carpet!


Oh dear :Hilarious I got one like that, as soon as you move out of bed it sprawls put 

It's awake now, as soon as the toaster popped, she came running


----------



## Guest

Boxer123 said:


> She looks like a lovely girl well done Nova it's great if you can trust them.


yeah we're going to keep trialing it and if need be we can always leave her in the crate. But for now she doesn't mind either. As long as it's not the kitchen!


----------



## Guest

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 425578
> 
> 
> Sunday morning cuddles.


that makes my heart melt.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Jack needed his wee at 05.30 this morning, so that’s an improvement 

Then straight back to bed - he’s still settled while I’ve just got up myself at 0800 to get ready for our walk.


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 425578
> 
> 
> Sunday morning cuddles.


awww they are so peaceful, beautiful photo!


----------



## Boxer123

DanWalkersmum said:


> awww they are so peaceful, beautiful photo!


Unfortunately it left precious little room in bed for me


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Boxer123 said:


> Unfortunately it left precious little room in bed for me


Never mind it would be a shame to move them when they're comfy, try the sofa whilst it's empty :Happy


----------



## Torin.

@Kakite well done Nova and you!

Our last night's improvement is that Cadvan didn't try and push me out of my own bed with his location preference xD


----------



## Jason25

We went jogging this morning along the coast, I've gotta do this more. Daisy was so focused on me and looked like she was having an amazing time galloping along. We managed to jog past people, bikes and dogs and she didn't stop to stare at them


----------



## catz4m8z

Boxer123 said:


> Unfortunately it left precious little room in bed for me


I know that feeling! You'd think with such teeny dogs that they wouldnt take up much room but with 3 of them under the covers I have to slot myself in where i fit!


----------



## MissKittyKat

My legs are going numb!


----------



## Guest

Finn stinks and I don't know why.
He isn't especially farty, his diet hasn't changed, and he hasn't rolled in anything. He has a different smell that I can't identify.
Does anyone else's dog have 'unexplained smelliness' ?


----------



## Torin.

@AsahiGo what sort of smell? My automatic reaction is to think of some sort of infection, but it very much depends on smell details.



catz4m8z said:


> I know that feeling! You'd think with such teeny dogs that they wouldnt take up much room but with 3 of them under the covers I have to slot myself in where i fit!


Cadvan likes to plonk himself right in the middle of my bed. Amplifies his size somewhat as the resulting space isn't particularly wide. Sometimes he shuffles himself right as well, noting that I sleep on the right side of my (double) bed. And I'm just stood there with like a thigh-width's amount of space (I wish I was exaggerating) like errrr excuse me tiny dog...!

And then he has the cheek to look AGHAST when I slide him over


----------



## Boxer123

Torin. said:


> @AsahiGo what sort of smell? My automatic reaction is to think of some sort of infection, but it very much depends on smell details.
> 
> Cadvan likes to plonk himself right in the middle of my bed. Amplifies his size somewhat as the resulting space isn't particularly wide. Sometimes he shuffles himself right as well, noting that I sleep on the right side of my (double) bed. And I'm just stood there with like a thigh-width's amount of space (I wish I was exaggerating) like errrr excuse me tiny dog...!
> 
> And then he has the cheek to look AGHAST when I slide him over


You can slide Loki but Sox is a dead weight you just have to curl around him where there is room.


----------



## Guest

@Torin I really don't know how to describe it, it's maybe a Meaty smell? I might give him a wash, and see if it's that haha


----------



## Teddy-dog

AsahiGo said:


> @Torin I really don't know how to describe it, it's maybe a Meaty smell? I might give him a wash, and see if it's that haha


is it a bit fishy? Could be anal glands?


----------



## Teddy-dog

Boxer123 said:


> You can slide Loki but Sox is a dead weight you just have to curl around him where there is room.


Ted is a dead weight too! If you want to get more covers or space you can't move him or slide some covers from under him! He's really not that heavy in weight either! How do they do it?


----------



## Guest

Teddy-dog said:


> is it a bit fishy? Could be anal glands?


He does keep sniffing his bum! Ooo ok so that's a vet thing isn't it


----------



## Guest

Good start to our week today.


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Well, what a day!
Just waiting for a call from the vets to pick Dan up.
He went for a walk with OH as usual this morning, so I'm taking my time having a shower, came out, got dressed and OH is up the ladder in the garden fixing a fence, meanwhile I could hear Dan running about. Came downstairs and there was muck all over the carpet and on the chair and one of the throws - oh well I'll wash him down and deal with it later (OH oblivious to the mess). It turns out it wasn't mud it was TAR, poor Dan's paws were completely stuck together with it and his underneath covered in splashes, he also had some on his muzzle. 
Panic mode kicked in (does tar burn?) and I phoned the groomers, they said bring him down. Got down there and it was a no go for them, luckily the vets is in the same building (PAH) so off we toddled. My anxiety must have rubbed off on him because he was very jumpy. 
Vet had never seen anything like it he said so they had to do a bit of research so I've had to leave him there.:Nailbiting
Update - they have had to shave his belly and have managed to get MOST of it off they say and wait for another call, vet said he needs to check for damage to his pads. OH is so upset ( he should be grrr) the path is one he walks most days and there was no restriction to access although there have been ongoing works throughout the summer. 
Meanwhile back to the carpet, I googled and WD40 (trip to B & Q) has fetched most of it out (took ages and loads of old towels) 
Ready for a cuddle with my little pal, feeling emotional, hope he's okay. will update later.


----------



## lullabydream

DanWalkersmum said:


> Well, what a day!
> Just waiting for a call from the vets to pick Dan up.
> He went for a walk with OH as usual this morning, so I'm taking my time having a shower, came out, got dressed and OH is up the ladder in the garden fixing a fence, meanwhile I could hear Dan running about. Came downstairs and there was muck all over the carpet and on the chair and one of the throws - oh well I'll wash him down and deal with it later (OH oblivious to the mess). It turns out it wasn't mud it was TAR, poor Dan's paws were completely stuck together with it and his underneath covered in splashes, he also had some on his muzzle.
> Panic mode kicked in (does tar burn?) and I phoned the groomers, they said bring him down. Got down there and it was a no go for them, luckily the vets is in the same building (PAH) so off we toddled. My anxiety must have rubbed off on him because he was very jumpy.
> Vet had never seen anything like it he said so they had to do a bit of research so I've had to leave him there.:Nailbiting
> Update - they have had to shave his belly and have managed to get MOST of it off they say and wait for another call, vet said he needs to check for damage to his pads. OH is so upset ( he should be grrr) the path is one he walks most days and there was no restriction to access although there have been ongoing works throughout the summer.
> Meanwhile back to the carpet, I googled and WD40 (trip to B & Q) has fetched most of it out (took ages and loads of old towels)
> Ready for a cuddle with my little pal, feeling emotional, hope he's okay. will update later.


After quoting you all I can say, is bless you, for all that you have gone through today, and poor Dan!
Fingers crossed he will be happy to have cuddles with you too


----------



## margy

What a nightmare. Poor you and poor little Dan. Hope he gets home soon for some much needed TLC


----------



## Boxer123

DanWalkersmum said:


> Well, what a day!
> Just waiting for a call from the vets to pick Dan up.
> He went for a walk with OH as usual this morning, so I'm taking my time having a shower, came out, got dressed and OH is up the ladder in the garden fixing a fence, meanwhile I could hear Dan running about. Came downstairs and there was muck all over the carpet and on the chair and one of the throws - oh well I'll wash him down and deal with it later (OH oblivious to the mess). It turns out it wasn't mud it was TAR, poor Dan's paws were completely stuck together with it and his underneath covered in splashes, he also had some on his muzzle.
> Panic mode kicked in (does tar burn?) and I phoned the groomers, they said bring him down. Got down there and it was a no go for them, luckily the vets is in the same building (PAH) so off we toddled. My anxiety must have rubbed off on him because he was very jumpy.
> Vet had never seen anything like it he said so they had to do a bit of research so I've had to leave him there.:Nailbiting
> Update - they have had to shave his belly and have managed to get MOST of it off they say and wait for another call, vet said he needs to check for damage to his pads. OH is so upset ( he should be grrr) the path is one he walks most days and there was no restriction to access although there have been ongoing works throughout the summer.
> Meanwhile back to the carpet, I googled and WD40 (trip to B & Q) has fetched most of it out (took ages and loads of old towels)
> Ready for a cuddle with my little pal, feeling emotional, hope he's okay. will update later.


Oh Dan poor boy that is such a scare for you. He will need a little jumper for his naked belly. I hope he is ok maybe phone the council there should be a sign up.


----------



## Guest

DanWalkersmum said:


> Well, what a day!
> Just waiting for a call from the vets to pick Dan up.
> He went for a walk with OH as usual this morning, so I'm taking my time having a shower, came out, got dressed and OH is up the ladder in the garden fixing a fence, meanwhile I could hear Dan running about. Came downstairs and there was muck all over the carpet and on the chair and one of the throws - oh well I'll wash him down and deal with it later (OH oblivious to the mess). It turns out it wasn't mud it was TAR, poor Dan's paws were completely stuck together with it and his underneath covered in splashes, he also had some on his muzzle.
> Panic mode kicked in (does tar burn?) and I phoned the groomers, they said bring him down. Got down there and it was a no go for them, luckily the vets is in the same building (PAH) so off we toddled. My anxiety must have rubbed off on him because he was very jumpy.
> Vet had never seen anything like it he said so they had to do a bit of research so I've had to leave him there.:Nailbiting
> Update - they have had to shave his belly and have managed to get MOST of it off they say and wait for another call, vet said he needs to check for damage to his pads. OH is so upset ( he should be grrr) the path is one he walks most days and there was no restriction to access although there have been ongoing works throughout the summer.
> Meanwhile back to the carpet, I googled and WD40 (trip to B & Q) has fetched most of it out (took ages and loads of old towels)
> Ready for a cuddle with my little pal, feeling emotional, hope he's okay. will update later.


Oh poor baby hope he's better soon! Sorry to hear that!


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Thanks all for your lovely replies Got back from vets, picked him up at 6 o'clock.
Good news is they managed to get the tar out from between his toes with .... vaseline. Which is amazing as they were stuck together.
Bad new is they had to shave his belly, poor love he has extensive razor burn like angry red stripes . The vet gave me some cream for it and we have to apply twice a day. Have to try to stop him licking his legs meanwhile
As you can imagine the vaseline left a greasy residue so the girls in the groom room offered to bathe him and clip him to even out his coat, they couldn't get it all though. He's asleep now with OH poor love they have washed most of it out but he is no longer black and white and fluffy he's a funny orangey brown and almost bald, they even had to make his lovely plumey tail short. 
But his hair will grow and when his belly has calmed down we can bathe him and a clipping will sort out the stained fur as it grows so no permanent damage.


----------



## Boxer123

DanWalkersmum said:


> Thanks all for your lovely replies Got back from vets, picked him up at 6 o'clock.
> Good news is they managed to get the tar out from between his toes with .... vaseline. Which is amazing as they were stuck together.
> Bad new is they had to shave his belly, poor love he has extensive razor burn like angry red stripes . The vet gave me some cream for it and we have to apply twice a day. Have to try to stop him licking his legs meanwhile
> As you can imagine the vaseline left a greasy residue so the girls in the groom room offered to bathe him and clip him to even out his coat, they couldn't get it all though. He's asleep now with OH poor love they have washed most of it out but he is no longer black and white and fluffy he's a funny orangey brown and almost bald, they even had to make his lovely plumey tail short.
> But his hair will grow and when his belly has calmed down we can bathe him and a clipping will sort out the stained fur as it grows so no permanent damage.


Oh poor boy glad he is alright how's your carpet ?


----------



## DanWalkersmum

He's currently glued to my side asleep bless him
The carpet has come up surprisingly well with WD40, amazing stuff. It's a bit slippery n places though and will need another wash and maybe more scrubbing, maybe even a professional clean, luckily most of it was only on the surface, but considering how bad it was I'm satisfied. I phoned the home insurance but they wanted the excess upfront and it was £350 (why did I set it so high? Oh yeah it was cheaper doh!) so thought it was worth risking £3 on WD40 before shelling out - glad I did - thank you google - would never have thought of using that!


----------



## margy

Poor love what an ordeal he's been through but glad he's ok and his coat will grow back bless him.


----------



## DanWalkersmum

margy said:


> Poor love what an ordeal he's been through but glad he's ok and his coat will grow back bless him.


Thanks, he's feeling a bit sorry for himself but you're right in a couple of weeks he'll have a covering of hair and in a couple of months there should be no sign when the stained fur grows and is clipped out. I think a bit of spoiling is in order and he's had roast chicken breast and lamb heart (freshly cooked by me) followed by a share of a pear I was eating and a mini milk ice lolly!


----------



## Lurcherlad

Jack asked to go out for a wee about 0600 but doubled back when he saw it was raining!

Finally braved the weather half an hour later and currently snoozing on the sofa.

We usually walk at 0830 so I’m staying very still and quiet, sitting watching tv in my pj’s enjoying the lazy morning 

Not sure how long I’ll get away with it before he wakes and jumps up and demands his walk!


----------



## Lurcherlad

Eventually persuaded him out at 0945 for 10 mins - not overly enthusiastic......










Not ideal conditions ....


----------



## kimthecat

Poor Libby .I messed up. I tried a new nail clipper , its easier to do the ones at the side but it doesnt have the part that stops you cutting too short and she wriggled at the wrong moment and her nail bled. 
Its hard with tiny dogs , the tiny clipper for rabbits isnt strong enough to cut her claws.


----------



## Magyarmum

DanWalkersmum said:


> Thanks, he's feeling a bit sorry for himself but you're right in a couple of weeks he'll have a covering of hair and in a couple of months there should be no sign when the stained fur grows and is clipped out. I think a bit of spoiling is in order and he's had roast chicken breast and lamb heart (freshly cooked by me) followed by a share of a pear I was eating and a mini milk ice lolly!


Poor boy and poor you as well!

My two boys are in love! My granddaughter arrived yesterday and she's much more fun than their antiquated human!


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Magyarmum said:


> Poor boy and poor you as well!
> 
> My two boys are in love! My granddaughter arrived yesterday and she's much more fun than their antiquated human!
> 
> View attachment 425883


Looks like it's mutual!


----------



## DanWalkersmum

kimthecat said:


> Poor Libby .I messed up. I tried a new nail clipper , its easier to do the ones at the side but it doesnt have the part that stops you cutting too short and she wriggled at the wrong moment and her nail bled.
> Its hard with tiny dogs , the tiny clipper for rabbits isnt strong enough to cut her claws.


Oh no! Hope she's ok?


----------



## kimthecat

DanWalkersmum said:


> Oh no! Hope she's ok?


She seems to be ok . She licked it for a while but it doesnt seem to bother her now. I hope it doesnt make her more skittish next time I trim them . 
I dont do the whole lot at once.


----------



## margy

Lurcherlad said:


> Eventually persuaded him out at 0945 for 10 mins - not overly enthusiastic......
> 
> View attachment 425881
> 
> 
> Not ideal conditions ....
> 
> View attachment 425880


He looks very snug in his coat.Is he a Greyhound?


----------



## Boxer123

Lurcherlad said:


> Eventually persuaded him out at 0945 for 10 mins - not overly enthusiastic......
> 
> View attachment 425881
> 
> 
> Not ideal conditions ....
> 
> View attachment 425880


We managed to get out before the rain this morning. I come home at lunch took Loki out normally Sox is waiting for his turn however he was no where to be seen i called and called nothing. Getting worried now I quickly took off my wellies ran upstairs thinking he might be poorly or hurt. He was tucked up in bed ignoring me


----------



## Lurcherlad

margy said:


> He looks very snug in his coat.Is he a Greyhound?


Greyhound x Saluki 

He's going very grey round the face now.


----------



## margy

There is a racing Greyhound rescue not too far from me and I was thinking about volunteering to walk them on my days off as Belle doesn't want to walk very far now and I'm missing the excersise. I haven't had anything to do with Greyhounds before but they look so calm and gentle. I'd like to get to know the breed better.


----------



## Lurcherlad

I used to walk the ex-racers at the rehomer near me.

They usually get a couple of walks a day in pairs and are generally very calm and well behaved.

I’m sure you’d be welcome


----------



## Jason25

Well what a walk we've just had, I was walking daisy on the trading estate while it was busy with traffic because she's a bit nervous around cars so just trying to socialise her around them a bit more. 

Anyway, all is going well no problems, super alert and focused on me, then out of no where some donut mounts the curb on the pathway I'm walking on and crashes into the concrete bollard. Daisy went mad, started bucking trying to get out of the harness, I followed her backwards so we backed away from the car. Once we was away from the car she went back to my side, I called her name to focus on me and carried on walking. Which she did, a little skittish though, very aware of everything around her, but we got back to the van fine. 

It's just now I'm wondering when it happened, should I of made a big fuss of her? I kind of told her it was okay and carried on walking? Trying to make out to her it wasn't a big deal etc? Wasn't sure what to do for the best really lol


----------



## Boxer123

Jason25 said:


> Well what a walk we've just had, I was walking daisy on the trading estate while it was busy with traffic because she's a bit nervous around cars so just trying to socialise her around them a bit more.
> 
> Anyway, all is going well no problems, super alert and focused on me, then out of no where some donut mounts the curb on the pathway I'm walking on and crashes into the concrete bollard. Daisy went mad, started bucking trying to get out of the harness, I followed her backwards so we backed away from the car. Once we was away from the car she went back to my side, I called her name to focus on me and carried on walking. Which she did, a little skittish though, very aware of everything around her, but we got back to the van fine.
> 
> It's just now I'm wondering when it happened, should I of made a big fuss of her? I kind of told her it was okay and carried on walking? Trying to make out to her it wasn't a big deal etc? Wasn't sure what to do for the best really lol


Bless her sounds like you did all you could that would be scary for most dogs. I think you did the right thing.


----------



## Guest

Jason25 said:


> Well what a walk we've just had, I was walking daisy on the trading estate while it was busy with traffic because she's a bit nervous around cars so just trying to socialise her around them a bit more.
> 
> Anyway, all is going well no problems, super alert and focused on me, then out of no where some donut mounts the curb on the pathway I'm walking on and crashes into the concrete bollard. Daisy went mad, started bucking trying to get out of the harness, I followed her backwards so we backed away from the car. Once we was away from the car she went back to my side, I called her name to focus on me and carried on walking. Which she did, a little skittish though, very aware of everything around her, but we got back to the van fine.
> 
> It's just now I'm wondering when it happened, should I of made a big fuss of her? I kind of told her it was okay and carried on walking? Trying to make out to her it wasn't a big deal etc? Wasn't sure what to do for the best really lol


Its difficult isn't it because you don't know whether to calm them down there and then or focus on getting away asap.


----------



## Guest

Finn has been really quiet today. Too quiet. 

Normal dog quiet.

And i don't know whether he is tired from being an arsehole yesterday, whether he's feeling a bit poorly or he's conserving energy so he can be the nightmare (at) Christmas.

Anyone else feel uneasy when their dog suddenly starts behaving?


----------



## Magyarmum

Jason25 said:


> Well what a walk we've just had, I was walking daisy on the trading estate while it was busy with traffic because she's a bit nervous around cars so just trying to socialise her around them a bit more.
> 
> Anyway, all is going well no problems, super alert and focused on me, then out of no where some donut mounts the curb on the pathway I'm walking on and crashes into the concrete bollard. Daisy went mad, started bucking trying to get out of the harness, I followed her backwards so we backed away from the car. Once we was away from the car she went back to my side, I called her name to focus on me and carried on walking. Which she did, a little skittish though, very aware of everything around her, but we got back to the van fine.
> 
> It's just now I'm wondering when it happened, should I of made a big fuss of her? I kind of told her it was okay and carried on walking? Trying to make out to her it wasn't a big deal etc? Wasn't sure what to do for the best really lol


According to our trainer, it's best to act as normal as possible and not to make a big deal of it, which as I know from my own experience is easier said the done!


----------



## Boxer123

AsahiGo said:


> Finn has been really quiet today. Too quiet.
> 
> Normal dog quiet.
> 
> And i don't know whether he is tired from being an arsehole yesterday, whether he's feeling a bit poorly or he's conserving energy so he can be the nightmare (at) Christmas.
> 
> Anyone else feel uneasy when their dog suddenly starts behaving?


Oh yes if Loki is quiet I know it's because he is saving his energy for extra douchery. Maybe Finn is worried santa paws won't come.


----------



## Guest

He wont be getting a stocking at this rate as he's destroyed one already and we've had to hide the others. Must think he's hit the jackpot with the giant socks.

Gah if there's extra douchery in store, I think there's going to be a lot of trips out for the rest of the week


----------



## Jason25

Thanks for the replies, Im just worried about it having a negative effect on her next time we are near traffic. Maybe I'll give her a day or so before we do that walk again, but to be honest she doesn't seem fazed by it at all.


----------



## Boxer123

She looks super cosy !


----------



## Torin.

Cad's been partially on his new food for a week now and his poos are much better. So that's no wheat and no sweet potato. Mixing it up a little with some small bite stuff so that training is easier but it's going well yay good decision me


----------



## Guest

I’m struggling to get Nova back into a routine with a before bed time poop...since Last week almost every night she wakes me up to poop between 2am and 4am


----------



## Lurcherlad

Are you just letting her in the garden at night? 

If so, a short walk round the block might do it?


----------



## Jason25

Well the weather gods were on our side today and managed to get an hour in at the field without getting wet 

I love how I can play fetch and use a flirt pole for an hour and daisy not get out of breath and start panting lol


----------



## Guest

Lurcherlad said:


> Are you just letting her in the garden at night?
> 
> If so, a short walk round the block might do it?


I normally let her in the garden but last night we did a short walk and it helped, no walking up. Most of the time she blobs at night and doesn't want to go out for walking anymore. I've decide to try and do a brief evening walk with her now and also feed her at 7:00pm for a few days and see if that makes a difference. Normally we feed her at 5pm. I'll just try and see what it does.


----------



## Teddy-dog

Struggling with Teds this week. He has been so obsessed with squirrels and barking and lunging and I can’t enjoy our walks  it’s really stressing me out! I’ll hopefully have enough money to get a trainer in the new year but it does make me feel horrible on our walks. And then I feel awful when I get back as I’ve spent the whole walk being frustrated. 

supposed to go to agility tonight but I’m really not feeling it. There isn’t one next week so hopefully a break will do us both some good.


----------



## Boxer123

Teddy-dog said:


> Struggling with Teds this week. He has been so obsessed with squirrels and barking and lunging and I can't enjoy our walks  it's really stressing me out! I'll hopefully have enough money to get a trainer in the new year but it does make me feel horrible on our walks. And then I feel awful when I get back as I've spent the whole walk being frustrated.
> 
> supposed to go to agility tonight but I'm really not feeling it. There isn't one next week so hopefully a break will do us both some good.


Oh Teddy you need to be good. Loki isn't barking or lunging but I've not been able to let him off the lead as his nose is just constantly on the ground sniffing.


----------



## Linda Weasel

Just need to share as Tod did something remarkable today! Well, I think so, anyway.

He put his new(ish) favourite ball down, at the edge of a ditch half-full of fast running water at the point where it disappeared into a little tunnel/culvert, to go and sniff about. When we went back to get it, it had gone. Looked all over for it and he’s usually really good at backtracking to where he left it.

He then got this expression as if he’d had a brainwave, put his nose down and trotted 10 meters or so straight to where the culvert discharged into a little pond, and there, a meter or so down the bank, was the ball; it’d fallen into the ditch and got swept down underground.

Before anybody says; we were upwind of it (I checked) so it would have been quite hard for him to have sniffed it out, and it was quite windy so I guess that’s how it got in the ditch in the first place.

Dogs are full of unexplained stuff.


----------



## Guest

Teddy-dog said:


> Struggling with Teds this week. He has been so obsessed with squirrels and barking and lunging and I can't enjoy our walks  it's really stressing me out! I'll hopefully have enough money to get a trainer in the new year but it does make me feel horrible on our walks. And then I feel awful when I get back as I've spent the whole walk being frustrated.
> 
> supposed to go to agility tonight but I'm really not feeling it. There isn't one next week so hopefully a break will do us both some good.


Sounds frustrating!!! Can totally understand and maybe a break will be good?


----------



## Guest

Teddy-dog said:


> Struggling with Teds this week. He has been so obsessed with squirrels and barking and lunging and I can't enjoy our walks  it's really stressing me out! I'll hopefully have enough money to get a trainer in the new year but it does make me feel horrible on our walks. And then I feel awful when I get back as I've spent the whole walk being frustrated.
> 
> supposed to go to agility tonight but I'm really not feeling it. There isn't one next week so hopefully a break will do us both some good.


I feel your pain. Annoyance&bad owner guilt is horrid. I was so disappointed when I learned squirrels don't hibernate.


----------



## Guest

A cat was in our backyard yesterday, and Finn has been obsessed ever since. Crying and jumping at the window to see if it's come back.
He got banned from the living room earlier as he was throwing himself against the window to get to one.


----------



## Cookielabrador

What have you all been doing today? I've had quite a boring day. Cookie probably thought it was great though, I gave her an extra long walk this evening


----------



## Guest

Cookielabrador said:


> What have you all been doing today? I've had quite a boring day. Cookie probably thought it was great though, I gave her an extra long walk this evening
> View attachment 426127


I had lots to do but we managed a nice walk in the evening and that was great.










My last day at work today and only working until lunch time. Might go for a little adventure with Nova today.


----------



## MissKittyKat

So I'm supposed to be doing things in the house, instead I'm watching Woody sleeping!


----------



## margy

MissKittyKat said:


> So I'm supposed to be doing things in the house, instead I'm watching Woody sleeping!
> 
> View attachment 426130


I used to love hearing Suzie sleep. She had a sort of heavy breathing that was relaxing, comforting and made me sleepy.


----------



## Teddy-dog

Thanks all.



Boxer123 said:


> Oh Teddy you need to be good. Loki isn't barking or lunging but I've not been able to let him off the lead as his nose is just constantly on the ground sniffing.


Hes like a dog possessed! I'm trying to think where I can take him and there are no trees but I can't think of anywhere! Oh Loki! Hopefully he'll forget about the deer soon.



Kakite said:


> Sounds frustrating!!! Can totally understand and maybe a break will be good?


I think I need a break from walking him really but can't quite manage that haha.



AsahiGo said:


> I feel your pain. Annoyance&bad owner guilt is horrid. I was so disappointed when I learned squirrels don't hibernate.


this time of year is terrible as they're just everywhere! I've never known a dog as obsessed as Ted about them!


----------



## KLuna

Linda Weasel said:


> Just need to share as Tod did something remarkable today! Well, I think so, anyway.
> 
> He put his new(ish) favourite ball down, at the edge of a ditch half-full of fast running water at the point where it disappeared into a little tunnel/culvert, to go and sniff about. When we went back to get it, it had gone. Looked all over for it and he's usually really good at backtracking to where he left it.
> 
> He then got this expression as if he'd had a brainwave, put his nose down and trotted 10 meters or so straight to where the culvert discharged into a little pond, and there, a meter or so down the bank, was the ball; it'd fallen into the ditch and got swept down underground.
> 
> Before anybody says; we were upwind of it (I checked) so it would have been quite hard for him to have sniffed it out, and it was quite windy so I guess that's how it got in the ditch in the first place.
> 
> Dogs are full of unexplained stuff.


That's really clever. Unfortunately Luna is not so smart. She had a paddle in the stream and put her ball down and it bobbed away. I tried to tell her to get it but she didn't understand it had moved and kept ducking her head in the same spot she put it down and coming up empty and puzzled. 
When we moved on she still kept running back to the stream and ducking in the same spot trying to find it. She was so confused I felt so bad for her. :Hilarious


----------



## Guest

Don't know how on earth that's comfortable


----------



## catz4m8z

AsahiGo said:


> A cat was in our backyard yesterday, and Finn has been obsessed ever since. Crying and jumping at the window to see if it's come back.
> He got banned from the living room earlier as he was throwing himself against the window to get to one.


My front room windows open directly onto the path so I have frosted film over the bottom part of the window....otherwise Id never hear the end of it everytime someone walked past!

Getting fed up having a park opposite my house. You think it would be great but its really tiny and has no fencing onto my busy road. Everytime a dog barks in there it sets my lot off and as for the kids!? They have some sort of game where they bark or scream as loud as they can...drives us all bananas!:Arghh


----------



## Guest

catz4m8z said:


> My front room windows open directly onto the path so I have frosted film over the bottom part of the window....otherwise Id never hear the end of it everytime someone walked past!
> 
> Getting fed up having a park opposite my house. You think it would be great but its really tiny and has no fencing onto my busy road. Everytime a dog barks in there it sets my lot off and as for the kids!? They have some sort of game where they bark or scream as loud as they can...drives us all bananas!:Arghh


We have a green outside of ours and because Finn will stand on windowsill he attracts attention. Not only kids, but women will stand outside pointing and waving at the dog.

Thanks for idea about frosted glass; will look for some of those window cling things


----------



## Boxer123

We had lots of fun this morning in the rain and mud but I am getting a bit fed up of the mess. I've covered the floor in old blankets. We stopped off for rabbits ears and toys at the pet shop. Loki has to go for his yearly check up and booster later.

Will it ever stop raining?


----------



## Guest

@Boxer123 LOVE the photos.

We fed Nova at 7pm last night. She had a poop at 10pm and slept perfectly through the night, no early hour poops. So good to have an unbroken sleep!

today we took her to a cafe for the first time. It went okay! We took a frozen Kong and she loved watching people and other doggies and birds.She did get a fright when the waitress turned up with a massive Christmas headpiece and did a loud bark. She settled straight back down though and the waitress was so lovely about it and all people around us were too.


----------



## Guest

Just had to share this because it was so sweet. McKenzie rules the roost and is so bossy and independent, but she's really just a wee softie. She was lying up by my head but obviously decided she needed some cuddles with Elliot.


----------



## Boxer123

McKenzie said:


> Just had to share this because it was so sweet. McKenzie rules the roost and is so bossy and independent, but she's really just a wee softie. She was lying up by my head but obviously decided she needed some cuddles with Elliot.
> 
> View attachment 426310


Caught on camera cuddling she will be mortified!


----------



## Boxer123

Does anyone else have a dog with a cast iron bladder ? The boys are going out about 6 in the evening then refuse after that. Today got up at 7 sniffed in the garden but no pees and didn't go until we got on our walk at 8 !

At least the weather is better.


----------



## Cookielabrador

McKenzie said:


> Just had to share this because it was so sweet. McKenzie rules the roost and is so bossy and independent, but she's really just a wee softie. She was lying up by my head but obviously decided she needed some cuddles with Elliot.
> 
> View attachment 426310


That's so sweet! It's great to hear from you again! 
Just took Cookie to the vet for her booster jab, she was surprisingly calm this time! I'm off to pets at home now to buy her some treats for being so good :Shamefullyembarrased


----------



## Lurcherlad

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 426325
> Does anyone else have a dog with a cast iron bladder ? The boys are going out about 6 in the evening then refuse after that. Today got up at 7 sniffed in the garden but no pees and didn't go until we got on our walk at 8 !
> 
> At least the weather is better.


Jack has.

Yesterday, he clearly wanted to go (last wee of the night was 8.30pm) from the moment I got up around 0630 but 4 times he asked then just stood at the door or on the terrace whining 

I got back from dropping DS at station at 0800 so immediately took Jack out early to get him emptied so I could sit down for more than 10 minutes!


----------



## Boxer123

Lurcherlad said:


> Jack has.
> 
> Yesterday, he clearly wanted to go (last wee of the night was 8.30pm) from the moment I got up around 0630 but 4 times he asked then just stood at the door or on the terrace whining
> 
> I got back from dropping DS at station at 0800 so immediately took Jack out early to get him emptied so I could sit down for more than 10 minutes!


My lily had such a weak bladder I'm used to getting them out regularly but the boys just are to lazy !


----------



## Lurcherlad

Boxer123 said:


> My lily had such a weak bladder I'm used to getting them out regularly but the boys just are to lazy !


I'm amazed at how much volume his bladder can accommodate


----------



## Magyarmum

Grisha the "white fing" being groomed by his favouritist hooman, my granddaughter!


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Magyarmum

Lurcherlad said:


> I'm amazed at how much volume his bladder can accommodate


I'm convinced my first Shar-Pei M'boi had a bladder that could hold enough pee to fill an Olympic sized swimming pool!


----------



## Boxer123

Magyarmum said:


> Grisha the "white fing" being groomed by his favouritist hooman, my granddaughter!
> 
> View attachment 426332


How long is she staying he is going to be sad when she goes ?


----------



## MissKittyKat

After this morning's fun run, Woody has now been for a bath and is ready for Christmas and getting wet and muddy again, of course x


----------



## Boxer123

MissKittyKat said:


> After this morning's fun run, Woody has now been for a bath and is ready for Christmas and getting wet and muddy again, of course x
> 
> View attachment 426353
> View attachment 426354


He is so handsome.


----------



## Magyarmum

Boxer123 said:


> How long is she staying he is going to be sad when she goes ?


She goes back on Friday. I think he'll be sorry to see her go, but happy to get his sofa back


----------



## Teddy-dog

Teddy has just had his turkey foot and he absolutely devoured it. Nom nom


----------



## Boxer123

Teddy-dog said:


> Teddy has just had his turkey foot and he absolutely devoured it. Nom nom
> 
> View attachment 426365
> View attachment 426366


Does he not get it everywhere the boxers make such a mess.


----------



## Teddy-dog

Boxer123 said:


> Does he not get it everywhere the boxers make such a mess.


he cleans it all up when he's done!


----------



## DanWalkersmum

MissKittyKat said:


> After this morning's fun run, Woody has now been for a bath and is ready for Christmas and getting wet and muddy again, of course x
> 
> View attachment 426353
> View attachment 426354


aww he looks so clean!..... for now :Happy


----------



## Boxer123

For some reason the boxers are exhausted. Life is hard trekking all that mud through the house.


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Magyarmum said:


> Grisha the "white fing" being groomed by his favouritist hooman, my granddaughter!
> 
> View attachment 426332


So the white fing has found a new slave!


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 426375
> View attachment 426376
> View attachment 426377
> For some reason the boxers are exhausted. Life is hard trekking all that mud through the house.


You could do with a giant doormat, the bobbly bath mats are good they soak up quite a bit of it and they go in the washer too, and they're cheap. I know that one forum member uses a couple of them sewn together to catch the mud. I really sympathise one little dog is bad enough! The bag I made from two sewn together has made a huge difference keeping the car clean.... still need to wash his belly and legs after off road walks though.


----------



## Boxer123

DanWalkersmum said:


> You could do with a giant doormat, the bobbly bath mats are good they soak up quite a bit of it and they go in the washer too, and they're cheap. I know that one forum member uses a couple of them sewn together to catch the mud. I really sympathise one little dog is bad enough! The bag I made from two sewn together has made a huge difference keeping the car clean.... still need to wash his belly and legs after off road walks though.


I have seen them and wondered if they worked. I've not known so much mud.


----------



## Jason25

7.20am and its still dark.. This time of year is such a drag. I want to go to the woods with daisy, but both of us are lacking motivation this morning :Hilarious


----------



## Lurcherlad

Jack slept through until 0710 this morning - yay!


----------



## Boxer123

Boxers have only just got up lazy pair.


----------



## Cookielabrador

Boxer123 said:


> Boxers have only just got up lazy pair.


Cookies super tired. Lots of yawns this morning


----------



## Boxer123

Cookielabrador said:


> Cookies super tired. Lots of yawns this morning
> View attachment 426422


More crocodile than dog this morning.


----------



## Boxer123

Strange run with sox today. As we walked into the fields off the main road a lab came bounding up I called to the owner my dogs not friendly. He couldn't get the dog back so the lab followed us up the field me moving sox back. 

Finally owner gets him instead of apologising tells me sox would be better off the lead  yes let's have my reactive dog, your no recall dog both off lead next to a main road. 

We run up through the woods and back down I spot an off lead dog so wait but no owner appears at all. I turn to cross the field so we don't bump into it no owner at all. I couldn't really approach as I had Sox and it was a big dog I feel bad incase it's lost didn't really know what to do.


----------



## Beth78

Boxer123 said:


> Strange run with sox today. As we walked into the fields off the main road a lab came bounding up I called to the owner my dogs not friendly. He couldn't get the dog back so the lab followed us up the field me moving sox back.
> 
> Finally owner gets him instead of apologising tells me sox would be better off the lead  yes let's have my reactive dog, your no recall dog both off lead next to a main road.
> 
> We run up through the woods and back down I spot an off lead dog so wait but no owner appears at all. I turn to cross the field so we don't bump into it no owner at all. I couldn't really approach as I had Sox and it was a big dog I feel bad incase it's lost didn't really know what to do.


I had the same experience the other day, a dog with no owner in sight. It followed us for a while, but as Whisp doesn't like strange dogs I couldn't pop a lead on it and take it with me. 
We changed direction to the way the dog came from hoping to bump into its owner but no one ever appeared.
It ran off eventually so hopefully it found another human.


----------



## Boxer123

Beth78 said:


> I had the same experience the other day, a dog with no owner in sight. It followed us for a while, but as Whisp doesn't like strange dogs I couldn't pop a lead on it and take it with me.
> We changed direction to the way the dog came from hoping to bump into its owner but no one ever appeared.
> It ran off eventually so hopefully it found another human.


No I wouldn't have managed Sox and an extra dog if it was smaller he might have been ok.


----------



## Beth78

Boxer123 said:


> No I wouldn't have managed Sox and an extra dog if it was smaller he might have been ok.


Also you never know how the strange dog will react to being handled.
I've had to tell my mum off afew times for trying to grab an incoming dog to stop it getting to Whisp.
I told her you have no idea how the dog or its owner will react, it could result in injury.
Best to just walk in the other direction and ask the owner to recall.


----------



## Beth78

WhiSp is currently enjoying a kong as she's in a naughty mood as she hasn't had a walk yet.


----------



## catz4m8z

Whisp is so shiny!:Woot


Fed up that I havent been able to do a dry dog walk in 3 days now. I dont have any wet weather gear coz it never usually rains that much!


----------



## Beth78

catz4m8z said:


> Whisp is so shiny!:Woot
> 
> Fed up that I havent been able to do a dry dog walk in 3 days now. I dont have any wet weather gear coz it never usually rains that much!


Yeah everywhere is like a bog at the moment, I nearly lost a boot in the mud yesterday at the woods.
Whisp seems to enjoy her daily foot and leg wash after walkies though, so at least someones happy about it.


----------



## Boxer123

I do love this little fella.


----------



## Magyarmum

Granddaughter and I went off this morning with the intention of doing the last of the Christmas grocery shopping and taking the boys for a nice walk around the fields surrounding the shopping mall, before finding somewhere nice for lunch. Unfortunately it didn't work out like that! 

First of all, I overslept and instead of leaving at around 8 am we left at 9.30 am. I then discovered my mobile card had expired which meant queueing for 20 minutes to buy a new card to get my mobile working again! The hypermarket was packed to the gills and although I didn't have too much shopping to do it took us twice as long as normal and by the time we'd loaded our goodies into the car it was after 1 pm. 

The next thing that didn't go to plan was our walk ! There were notices all along the edge of the fields saying they'd had been sprayed with weedkiller and I wasn't prepared to take the risk of their being poisoned, so my poor little boys went without their walk! And as for our lunch, instead of enjoying a nice meal we ended up having a slice of pizza in one of the petrol station coffee shops on the way back.

Not what I'd call a very satisfactory day for any of us, least of all the Schnauzer boys, who were stuck in the car for hours without complaining. Although they slept most of the time, I think shopping expeditions exhaust them as much as the do me!

Gwylim's fast asleep in my armchair and Grisha's snuggled up with his "new love" my granddaughter! Bless them


----------



## Lurcherlad

I nipped into supermarket for a few bits and it was manic!

I keep forgetting it’s nearly Xmas and the shops will be shut for 



one day


----------



## Teddy-dog

I went to the shops today too. Chaos.

teddy has been helping (getting in the way) wrapping this evening


----------



## Cookielabrador

Spot the dog 








I went to the beach yesterday evening with Cookie - there was a gorgeous sunset! The photos are quite dark though sorry


----------



## Boxer123

Cookielabrador said:


> Spot the dog
> View attachment 426575
> 
> I went to the beach yesterday evening with Cookie - there was a gorgeous sunset! The photos are quite dark though sorry
> View attachment 426572
> 
> View attachment 426573
> View attachment 426574


Beautiful pics


----------



## Boxer123

Recovering from three hour walk.


----------



## catz4m8z

awwww, just said the fateful sentence 'mummy's gotta go to work tonight' and watched Adams little face drop!
Ive just had 12 days off and Adam...buddy? Im right there with ya!!:Hilarious


----------



## MissKittyKat

Just been to our local Butchers and as always get funny looks when I agree to have the left over bits of the venison as they have no diced bits left, why they ask?

It's my cats and dogs Christmas dinner! This is followed by lots of giggles from the customers and butchers thinking my animals are totally spolit!

They are but who cares


----------



## catz4m8z

Went through the toy box today and threw out a few manky, old, threadbare toys coz tomorrow?

NEW TOYS!!!:Woot


----------



## Boxer123

Sox is finding the festivities to much.


----------



## Torin.

@Jason25 do you have a good head torch? I find that can help with dark motivation!

We did some sniffs in the muddy woods tonight









So glad to have invested in biothane this year xD


----------



## Cookielabrador

It’s not just me who buys Christmas pressies for my dog? Or am I going crazy? 
I was at Pets at home earlier today, buying a few treats for Cookie for Christmas, having a polite conversation with a lady standing with me in the queue. Then she asks,“What are you going to do with all of that?” (Gesturing at the dog stuff,) and I reply, “Oh, it’s for my dog. It’s her Christmas present!”
She gave me the weirdest look


----------



## Boxer123

Cookielabrador said:


> It's not just me who buys Christmas pressies for my dog? Or am I going crazy?
> I was at Pets at home earlier today, buying a few treats for Cookie for Christmas, having a polite conversation with a lady standing with me in the queue. Then she asks,"What are you going to do with all of that?" (Gesturing at the dog stuff,) and I reply, "Oh, it's for my dog. It's her Christmas present!"
> She gave me the weirdest look


The boxers get Christmas presents of course even my mum buys and wraps them something and she doesn't like dogs really.


----------



## catz4m8z

Cookielabrador said:


> It's not just me who buys Christmas pressies for my dog? Or am I going crazy?


Id be looking weird at the woman who didnt buy her pet a present!LOL:Hilarious
My lot have pressies each year. Also my friend (their 'auntie') buys them something and I buy a present for all my cat nieces and nephews!:Wacky IMO if you dont have kids then watching a dog or cat open a present is the next best thing!


----------



## Jason25

Torin. said:


> @Jason25 do you have a good head torch? I find that can help with dark motivation!
> 
> We did some sniffs in the muddy woods tonight
> View attachment 426912
> 
> 
> So glad to have invested in biothane this year xD
> View attachment 426913


I need to get a new one, can't find where I've put it lol. And I dunno about going jn the woods when it's dark, I think me and daisy would both be scared :Hilarious


----------



## Teddy-dog

So now it’s been over 24 hours I can mention the next story in Teddys naughty tales.

wrapped all the presents for the family and put them in bags on the side - one pile for my fam and one for OHs. Unfortunately I had not pushed OHs families presents back far enough and guess who got into them and ate some chocolate!!!! Even through plastic bag, a gift bag and wrapped up too! 

I feel I’m failing so bad at being a dog mum lately! We’re normally so careful as we know he nicks off the side when we’re not in but I thought he couldn’t get to them but clearly I was wrong. He’s never tried to get chocolate before! He managed to eat some chocolate reindeer and about 5 celebrations! I did a calculator thing online and the amount he ate it said it was negligible that it would have any effect so i just monitored him and he’s been fine. He must not have enjoyed the celebrations as he’d unwrapped 5 and eaten them but left all the others on the floor. 

anyway, after the crazy Christmas is over we’re thinking of moving the dog gate from between the living room and hallway to between the kitchen and the living room so we can shut him out! We don’t really use it anymore as we don’t separate him from the cat anymore when we’re out so we might as well.

I felt awful though. Just glad he only ate a bit!


----------



## Torin.

Eep, naughty Teddy! But thank goodness for having a dog bigger than 5.5Kg for the maths xD


----------



## Bugsys grandma

Oh don't feel bad @Teddy-dog, you're not a bad dog mum at all! They just catch us out sometimes! 
Woody ate a huge family size bar of cadburys whole nut a while ago! I rushed him to the vet, crying and wailing ( me that is not him! he was very pleased with himself) I was expecting stomach pumping and all sorts. All they said was, "just keep an eye on him, he'll be fine, he'll probably have an upset tummy" but because he's a big dog and it was milk choc they were totally unconcerned. He must have a cast iron stomach cos he didn't even have an an upset tummy! 
No harm done at all! 
Teds will be fine I'm sure, he's a good sized lad and that's really not a huge amount of choc for a dog that size.

Hope you all have a lovely Christmas .


----------



## Boxer123

I hope santa paws still comes Teddy !


----------



## Jason25

Teddy-dog said:


> So now it's been over 24 hours I can mention the next story in Teddys naughty tales.
> 
> wrapped all the presents for the family and put them in bags on the side - one pile for my fam and one for OHs. Unfortunately I had not pushed OHs families presents back far enough and guess who got into them and ate some chocolate!!!! Even through plastic bag, a gift bag and wrapped up too!
> 
> I feel I'm failing so bad at being a dog mum lately! We're normally so careful as we know he nicks off the side when we're not in but I thought he couldn't get to them but clearly I was wrong. He's never tried to get chocolate before! He managed to eat some chocolate reindeer and about 5 celebrations! I did a calculator thing online and the amount he ate it said it was negligible that it would have any effect so i just monitored him and he's been fine. He must not have enjoyed the celebrations as he'd unwrapped 5 and eaten them but left all the others on the floor.
> 
> anyway, after the crazy Christmas is over we're thinking of moving the dog gate from between the living room and hallway to between the kitchen and the living room so we can shut him out! We don't really use it anymore as we don't separate him from the cat anymore when we're out so we might as well.
> 
> I felt awful though. Just glad he only ate a bit!


When I was a kid our jack russell Ellie ate a whole Easter egg including the foil lol. Mum and dad's words were, if she gets ill we will take her to the vets. She was completely fine except for going toilet for the next few days lol.


----------



## Cookielabrador

Teddy-dog said:


> So now it's been over 24 hours I can mention the next story in Teddys naughty tales.
> 
> wrapped all the presents for the family and put them in bags on the side - one pile for my fam and one for OHs. Unfortunately I had not pushed OHs families presents back far enough and guess who got into them and ate some chocolate!!!! Even through plastic bag, a gift bag and wrapped up too!
> 
> I feel I'm failing so bad at being a dog mum lately! We're normally so careful as we know he nicks off the side when we're not in but I thought he couldn't get to them but clearly I was wrong. He's never tried to get chocolate before! He managed to eat some chocolate reindeer and about 5 celebrations! I did a calculator thing online and the amount he ate it said it was negligible that it would have any effect so i just monitored him and he's been fine. He must not have enjoyed the celebrations as he'd unwrapped 5 and eaten them but left all the others on the floor.
> 
> anyway, after the crazy Christmas is over we're thinking of moving the dog gate from between the living room and hallway to between the kitchen and the living room so we can shut him out! We don't really use it anymore as we don't separate him from the cat anymore when we're out so we might as well.
> 
> I felt awful though. Just glad he only ate a bit!


Don't feel bad! If it makes you feel any better, my sisters dog managed to eat a whole Lindt chocolate santa, and after going to the vet, she was fine. 
Also merry Christmas! Guess who woke me up at six because she wanted to go for a walk :Shifty


----------



## Linda Weasel

I made 24 mince pies to take to a family Xmas do, years ago.

while I was on the phone to my Mum, asking if she thought that was enough, my Lab got the tin off the worktop, opened it (?!) and ate them all.

Didn’t know the dangers of raisins in those days, so just cursed her roundly. And she gurgled for days afterwards.


----------



## margy

Don't feel bad at all, naughty Suzie also opened a wrapped up box of chocs while we were out and ate a few before we came in and caught her in the act. We also just kept an eye on her and she was fine. It's hard work having a greedy dog. Belle isn't bothered by food at all, so you can leave anything around and she wouldn't touch it.


----------



## margy

MERRY CHRISTMAS to all our friends on PF from me and Belle xx


----------



## Teddy-dog

Thanks everyone! I won't quote you all haha. But it's reassuring to know that it happens  thanks for all your kind words!!

definitely glad he's not a small dog @Torin. ! Luckily it didn't amount to that much chocolate and he has had 0 side affects! Poos have been normal too but I did worry for a few hours!

And Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## Boxer123

Not really in the Christmas spirit.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 427077
> Not really in the Christmas *spirit.*


looks like his had a few


----------



## Boxer123

Happy Paws2 said:


> looks like his had a few


He is exhausted from my sisters visit. To many cuddle.


----------



## Teddy-dog

Teddy is all Christmassed out.


----------



## Guest

Argh we have visitors for the first time staying a few days since we’ve had Nova. They’re not really „dog people“ and Nova was so over the top yesterday... I felt bad for her and for my guests. Poor Nova had diarrhoea at midnight. Think she was stressed out. Today has been a lot better though.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Hope it’s the same for everyone, but there’s been a distinct lack of Numpties out with their dogs over the holidays


----------



## Beth78

Kakite said:


> Argh we have visitors for the first time staying a few days since we've had Nova. They're not really „dog people" and Nova was so over the top yesterday... I felt bad for her and for my guests. Poor Nova had diarrhoea at midnight. Think she was stressed out. Today has been a lot better though.


Oh poor Nova, it can be a stressful time for a dog (or cat). 
Is she abit calmer today.


----------



## Beth78

Whisp was an absolute star yesterday despite a lot of people and noise.
She slept most of the afternoon and evening with afew kong sessions.


----------



## Guest

Beth78 said:


> Oh poor Nova, it can be a stressful time for a dog (or cat).
> Is she abit calmer today.


yeah she is but she didn't touch her breakfast for a little while this morning which is super unusual. She's eaten all of it now. We are going away for the day with our friends and Nova is gonna stay with her two besties and I think that'll be nice for her.

on another note, I have a one year old on my hands now!


----------



## Boxer123

Beth78 said:


> Whisp was an absolute star yesterday despite a lot of people and noise.
> She slept most of the afternoon and evening with afew kong sessions.
> View attachment 427386


This did make me smile.


----------



## Boxer123

Kakite said:


> yeah she is but she didn't touch her breakfast for a little while this morning which is super unusual. She's eaten all of it now. We are going away for the day with our friends and Nova is gonna stay with her two besties and I think that'll be nice for her.
> 
> on another note, I have a one year old on my hands now!
> 
> View attachment 427468


Lovely picture happy one year Nova.


----------



## Guest

Thanks @Boxer123 she's my big girl now.


----------



## Torin.

I'm making midnight plans to tackle Cad's terrible nails with his suctiony SS licking thing. Just using a scratchboard isn't working any more for some unknown reason :Banghead


----------



## Bugsys grandma

Beth78 said:


> Whisp was an absolute star yesterday despite a lot of people and noise.
> She slept most of the afternoon and evening with afew kong sessions.
> View attachment 427386


This pic made me smile, looks like she's passed out after drinking that bottle of wine!


----------



## Bugsys grandma

Teddy-dog said:


> Teddy is all Christmassed out.
> 
> View attachment 427245


Teddy looks like he's doing the "pretend sleeping" he's even grinning! 
Fab picture! What a lovely boy! 
So lovely to see him living his best life, after he didn't have the greatest start.


----------



## Beth78

We met a new member of Reactive Rovers today. A tiny Dachshund.

Which is great as Whisp doesn't know any so can be abit wary of them.

It's amazing how well a proper dog introduction can go even with the most reactive of dogs.


----------



## Guest

Nova is really sick today and I’m waiting for the emergency vet to call me back


----------



## Jobeth

Hope she is ok and you don’t have to wait long for the vet to ring back.


----------



## Bugsys grandma

Kakite said:


> Nova is really sick today and I'm waiting for the emergency vet to call me back


Oh no, I'm so sorry to hear this! 
Please keep us posted. 
Sending lots of healing vibes.


----------



## Guest

Thank you. She’s not great. Vet just phoned me back (Nova is gonna stay there over night) and she has a high temperature, blood in her stools, is dehydrated and has picked up some sort of severe infection. They’ve started her on IV fluids and antibiotics. I’m so exhausted and sad. I could kick myself I didn’t take her to the vet earlier in the day, but I thought she would get over the vomiting and diarrhoea, it had stopped but the. Started up again and I phoned the vet straight away.

We are supposed to go on holiday next week but if she doesn’t get better I will cancel it. I can’t bear the thought if enjoying myself and leaving her behind and also can’t leave her somewhere while she’s unwell like this. Vet said they will phone tomorrow morning and hopefully she will improve and if not they’ll do an X-ray next.


----------



## Bugsys grandma

Kakite said:


> Thank you. She's not great. Vet just phoned me back (Nova is gonna stay there over night) and she has a high temperature, blood in her stools, is dehydrated and has picked up some sort of severe infection. They've started her on IV fluids and antibiotics. I'm so exhausted and sad. I could kick myself I didn't take her to the vet earlier in the day, but I thought she would get over the vomiting and diarrhoea, it had stopped but the. Started up again and I phoned the vet straight away.
> 
> We are supposed to go on holiday next week but if she doesn't get better I will cancel it. I can't bear the thought if enjoying myself and leaving her behind and also can't leave her somewhere while she's unwell like this. Vet said they will phone tomorrow morning and hopefully she will improve and if not they'll do an X-ray next.


Well she's in the right place for now, they will be able to keep a close eye on her and the fluids should help. 
She's young and strong and with the help of the antibiotics she should be able to fight off whatever nasties she's picked up. 
Try to get some rest yourself. 
Let us know how she is in the morning. 
My thoughts are with you.


----------



## Boxer123

Kakite said:


> Thank you. She's not great. Vet just phoned me back (Nova is gonna stay there over night) and she has a high temperature, blood in her stools, is dehydrated and has picked up some sort of severe infection. They've started her on IV fluids and antibiotics. I'm so exhausted and sad. I could kick myself I didn't take her to the vet earlier in the day, but I thought she would get over the vomiting and diarrhoea, it had stopped but the. Started up again and I phoned the vet straight away.
> 
> We are supposed to go on holiday next week but if she doesn't get better I will cancel it. I can't bear the thought if enjoying myself and leaving her behind and also can't leave her somewhere while she's unwell like this. Vet said they will phone tomorrow morning and hopefully she will improve and if not they'll do an X-ray next.


Oh no hope she is ok.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Hope Nova is feeling much better this morning.

At least at the vets she will get the best care and they can keep her hydrated.

Try not to beat yourself up - most of us would give our dogs a couple of days to recover from her symptoms before thinking anything serious was going on. 

Hopefully, it’s just a nasty bug that the vet can drive away with some concentrated treatment.

Fingers and paws crossed she’s home again soon.


----------



## Guest

d with the help of the antibiotics she should be able to fight off whatever nasties she's picked up.
Try to get some rest yourself.
Let us know how she is in the morning.
My thoughts are with you.[/QUOTE]

thank you and yes I'm glad she's in good hands now but I miss her terribly.


----------



## Guest

I really hope it’s just the infection and she perks up in the morning and it’s nothing else


----------



## JoanneF

Torin. said:


> I'm making midnight plans to tackle Cad's terrible nails with his suctiony SS licking thing. Just using a scratchboard isn't working any more for some unknown reason :Banghead


Have you tried sandpaper in a piece of gutter pipe? The curved sides might give new angles.


----------



## JoanneF

Oh @Kakite poor Nova. I hope she is much better today.


----------



## Guest

JoanneF said:


> Oh @Kakite poor Nova. I hope she is much better today.


I can't wait to see her. I hope I can go pick her up tomorrow. I really feel like canceling my holiday plans and stay home with her. I don't want to leave her behind even if she feels better. Holiday is not until Friday but she might be a few days until she comes right.


----------



## Jason25

Well daisy hasn't been walked since boxing day. I went out boxing day for a few but ended up having too much lol. We spent all day yesterday on the sofa. She is full of it this morning so I'm getting ready to take her out, still not feeling 100% :Hilarious


----------



## Boxer123

Kakite said:


> I can't wait to see her. I hope I can go pick her up tomorrow. I really feel like canceling my holiday plans and stay home with her. I don't want to leave her behind even if she feels better. Holiday is not until Friday but she might be a few days until she comes right.


Hopefully she will be better by Friday can you hold off on cancelling ?


----------



## Boxer123

Jason25 said:


> Well daisy hasn't been walked since boxing day. I went out boxing day for a few but ended up having too much lol. We spent all day yesterday on the sofa. She is full of it this morning so I'm getting ready to take her out, still not feeling 100% :Hilarious


A good walk will sort out the hangover the boxers say.


----------



## Guest

Boxer123 said:


> Hopefully she will be better by Friday can you hold off on cancelling ?


Yeah we can cancel pretty much up until the day so we can hold off. I just feel miserable!


----------



## JoanneF

Kakite said:


> Yeah we can cancel pretty much up until the day so we can hold off. I just feel miserable!


Is it somewhere you could take her with you?


----------



## MissKittyKat

Hope Nova is recovering x


----------



## Lurcherlad

JoanneF said:


> Is it somewhere you could take her with you?


Unless it's abroad maybe still go because you can always get back should the need arise?

Where will she be staying while you're away? I'd be more likely to go if I could leave Jack with my friend as he settles well with her and she adores him.


----------



## Boxer123

Kakite said:


> Yeah we can cancel pretty much up until the day so we can hold off. I just feel miserable!


they always get ill at the worst times. Any news from the vet ?


----------



## Boxer123

Loki has had a busy day and is now chilling with his new toy. Holiday tomorrow I hope he is chilled on the way. (I know Sox will be he always is)


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 427712
> View attachment 427713
> Loki has had a busy day and is now chilling with his new toy. Holiday tomorrow I hope he is chilled on the way. (I know Sox will be he always is)


I hope you all have a lovely holiday and that Loki is on his best behaviour for you.


----------



## Boxer123

DanWalkersmum said:


> I hope you all have a lovely holiday and that Loki is on his best behaviour for you.


Thank you it is difficult behaving when your a baby boxer. I can't wait to get there I love the sea.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 427712
> View attachment 427713
> Loki has had a busy day and is now chilling with his new toy. Holiday tomorrow I hope he is chilled on the way. (I know Sox will be he always is)


Where are you off too? I love the sea too, as does Woody now he's used to it x


----------



## Boxer123

MissKittyKat said:


> Where are you off too? I love the sea too, as does Woody now he's used to it x


We have a house on the beach at Bexhill on Sea. Can't wait only the second time Loki has been.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Boxer123 said:


> We have a house on the beach at Bexhill on Sea. Can't wait only the second time Loki has been.


Lovely, not far from me. I'm Kent and head down to Camber and East Sussex if exploring somewhere new.
I walked the South Downs at Easter, it was lovely


----------



## Guest

It’s still within the country, but on another island, so we are flying. Taking her with us is not an option and even if we did organise it, I think it’d be more stress for her. We booked her in at her usual day care which is a farm and home stay kind of place. The lady who runs it only has a small amount of dogs overnight and they have a room with a big bed or comfy chairs to sleep in, they’re not penned up in a kennel all day. She’s been there a few times now and goes there once a week normally. I’m more than comfortable leaving her there and I know she would settle, but I can’t leave a dog with a bad tummy with other dogs.

We picked Nova up this morning, Her fever is gone and she is a lot perkier today, they were happy to discharge her. She hasn’t thrown up since yesterday afternoon but has and diarrhoea, including this morning when we got home. She’s on antibiotics for a few days and they gave her an anti nausea injection and lots of fluids. She also ate some food at the vets and gave us some to take home, although I wonder if she’d be better off with chicken and rice than this Hills Science special diet food. They reckon it is a nasty bug she caught. 

I have to go back tomorrow morning to put in my insurance claim, because they’ll claim the cost directly from my insurance, which is good because I wouldn’t have been able to pay the full amount right then and there. But the vet was really helpful and understanding.


----------



## Lurcherlad

If she has other dogs then yes, that changes things.

You have a few days to see, I guess.


----------



## Guest

Lurcherlad said:


> If she has other dogs then yes, that changes things.
> 
> You have a few days to see, I guess.


To be honest, cancelling the trip won't be a huge deal, the flights were super cheap and we can probably change the dates and we were staying with friends so nothing is booked and our friends are okay if we don't come. If she is not back to her normal self by Thursday, I think I'll rearrange things. It won't be the end of the world and I couldn't enjoy going away knowing Nova is not 100% and I'd never put someone else's dogs at risk. Especially since it seems to be a nasty bug.


----------



## Guest

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 427712
> View attachment 427713
> Loki has had a busy day and is now chilling with his new toy. Holiday tomorrow I hope he is chilled on the way. (I know Sox will be he always is)


enjoy your holiday! Hope we get to see some boxers at the beach photos!


----------



## Guest

Someone is super exhausted


----------



## Boxer123

Kakite said:


> Someone is super exhausted
> 
> View attachment 427746


Poor girl I'm glad she is home.


----------



## Guest

@Boxer123 she pretty much slept and rested all day but just started bringing toys to me!


----------



## Lurcherlad

That’s got to be a good sign!


----------



## Guest

Lurcherlad said:


> That's got to be a good sign!


It's amazing what fluids, medicine and rest does. She's walking around wagging her tail and smiling cheekily, throwing her toys around.


----------



## Bugsys grandma

I'm so pleased to come on here this morning and hear that Nova is so much better! 
Nice to have good news to start the day with! 
She looks bright enough in that last picture, her eyes are nice and clear and bright and she looks like she's ready to play! 
I'm so pleased!


----------



## Guest

Bugsys grandma said:


> I'm so pleased to come on here this morning and hear that Nova is so much better!
> Nice to have good news to start the day with!
> She looks bright enough in that last picture, her eyes are nice and clear and bright and she looks like she's ready to play!
> I'm so pleased!


Me too. I was actually scared to lose her yesterday. Because she deteriorated so quickly. I'm happy I'm still off work and our visitors have left today so I can just spend the day with her tomorrow.


----------



## margy

It's odd how they can be at deaths door one minute then rally round and be right as rain the next. Suzie did that to us a few times. Just to keep us on our toes!


----------



## Guest

margy said:


> It's odd how they can be at deaths door one minute then rally round and be right as rain the next. Suzie did that to us a few times. Just to keep us on our toes!


I reckon! I broke down crying at the vet, I was totally horrified.


----------



## margy

Am glad she's bright eyed and back to herself again x


----------



## Lurcherlad

Keeping the body well hydrated is so important.

Sadly, it’s often the reason that elderly people in care homes end up in A & E in a terrible state. They aren’t monitored properly to ensure they’re drinking adequately 

I know Nova had a bug, but her body wasn’t replacing what was coming out fast enough 

My OH was recently in hospital and should have been on IV fluids but someone forgot to replace it and he became quite poorly very quickly. Thankfully, another nurse noticed and sprang into action otherwise who knows how bad he would have been by the time I got there to visit and noticed?


----------



## Boxer123

She looks well again if she's anything like Loki you are in for a long night of having toys thrown at you.


----------



## Guest

Boxer123 said:


> She looks well again if she's anything like Loki you are in for a long night of having toys thrown at you.


she's just rolled herself up on the couch so I think still a bit groggy @Boxer123

@Lurcherlad yeah it's really sad alright. When I had my migraine a few weeks back, I had the same issue I was vomiting so much I couldn't even keep water down, Iv fluids really helped me, because I went downhill really fast being dehydrated. Hope your OH feels much better now.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Kakite said:


> she's just rolled herself up on the couch so I think still a bit groggy @Boxer123
> 
> @Lurcherlad yeah it's really sad alright. When I had my migraine a few weeks back, I had the same issue I was vomiting so much I couldn't even keep water down, Iv fluids really helped me, because I went downhill really fast being dehydrated. Hope your OH feels much better now.


He's doing well now, thank you.

Just call me "Nursie"


----------



## JoanneF

Glad to see Nova looking better and to hear your OH is doing well too @Lurcherlad.


----------



## Jason25

Boxer123 said:


> A good walk will sort out the hangover the boxers say.


I was a bad dog dad yesterday and we ended up doing another day on the sofa.
Anyway, up first tying this morning and drove to hound tor on dartmoor. Loved it. We've just pulled over for a snack but will upload some photos when we are back, crazy landscape up there it looked like something out of game of thrones lol


----------



## Cookielabrador

Great to see Nova well @Kakite!
Also, I think Cookie and Purdy finally like each other! This is the first time I've ever seen them sleep/be anywhere near each other!


----------



## Beth78

Walking back from the woods today down a country road, saw a car coming so stepped to the side. The car passed and running close behind it were 2 young cocker spaniels, they came to say hi to us at which point Whisp told them to bugger off.
The driver called her dogs and some time later they followed her at which point she started driving again with the spaniels running after the car


----------



## JoanneF

Beth78 said:


> Walking back from the woods today down a country road, saw a car coming so stepped to the side. The car passed and running close behind it were 2 young cocker spaniels, they came to say hi to us at which point Whisp told them to bugger off.
> The driver called her dogs and some time later they followed her at which point she started driving again with the spaniels running after the car


I've seen similar here, but not on a road. Here I could give the driver the benefit of the doubt by guessing they were injured or disabled, but even if you can't walk, you can throw a ball. But on a road beggars belief.


----------



## Boxer123

First day of holiday tired.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Have a lovely time


----------



## margy

Have a happy holiday.


----------



## Guest

@Cookielabrador I love the photos.

@Boxer123 he looks so relaxed.

I hung the washing this morning and someone came out to play ball. Kept it really low key though, as I don't want her to overdo it.


----------



## Boxer123

Boxers on Sea


----------



## DanWalkersmum

That looks like a fantastic place to spend a holiday! The boys look like they are enjoying it! Have fun!


----------



## petaddicts

Hey everyone,

I just like to ask a question to you: 
Do anybody owns this drinking system? amzn.to/2MGfwA6

It looks pretty nice and they say it can help your pet stay hydrated and healthy.

What do you think about that?

Thank you,


----------



## Boxer123

Holiday is exhausting we are off to Devils **** tomorrow.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 427856
> Holiday is exhausting we are off to Devils **** tomorrow.


Have fun x

Woody is exhausted from our Christmas trip to see the parents. Think he's glad to be back in his usual bed, as I will be


----------



## Boxer123

MissKittyKat said:


> Have fun x
> 
> Woody is exhausted from our Christmas trip to see the parents. Think he's glad to be back in his usual bed, as I will be
> 
> View attachment 427857


it's a hard life for doggy's.


----------



## Guest

Aw @Boxer123 and @MissKittyKat beautiful photos.

I bought a toy for Nova today and she loves it - look at her bright eyes! She finally pooped tonight after no poops at all yesterday. I was getting worried, but finally it happened!

Has anyone else got the zoom groom shedding brush? Nova hates her brush, but I bought this one today and she lets me brush her with it and even rolls over, like a massage.










also got this cool magnet!!!










Needed a bit of retail therapy!


----------



## Guest

Glad Nova is feeling better @Kakite . @Boxer123 that looks idyllic!


----------



## Boxer123

Scary times with boxers on a ledge. They are sleeping now after a pub visit. They were quite well behaved despite the pub being full of dogs.


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 427912
> View attachment 427913
> View attachment 427914
> Scary times with boxers on a ledge. They are sleeping now after a pub visit. They were quite well behaved despite the pub being full of dogs.


Do you find that they are well behaved in pubs if they've had a good walk first? They look as if they are having the best time, hope they got some good treats for behaving so well?


----------



## Boxer123

DanWalkersmum said:


> Do you find that they are well behaved in pubs if they've had a good walk first? They look as if they are having the best time, hope they got some good treats for behaving so well?


Well behaved is a bit far but they certainly are better. I have never seen so many dogs in a pub as today so they did well. Loki did bark once or twice but then laid down.


----------



## Sarah H

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 427856
> Holiday is exhausting we are off to Devils **** tomorrow.


Where did you get that bed from? I need to get some new ones this year and looking for ideas!


----------



## Boxer123

Sarah H said:


> Where did you get that bed from? I need to get some new ones this year and looking for ideas!


it was from an independent pet shop it's a 'snug and cosy' brand it's memory foam very comfy I sometimes sit on it.


----------



## Sarah H

Boxer123 said:


> it was from an independent pet shop it's a 'snug and cosy' brand it's memory foam very comfy I sometimes sit on it.


Looks just the thing I'm after...I'll have a google


----------



## Boxer123

Sarah H said:


> Looks just the thing I'm after...I'll have a google


the boxers highly recommend. It is also good for hooman to sit on when the sofa is covered in boxers.


----------



## Guest

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 427912
> View attachment 427913
> View attachment 427914
> Scary times with boxers on a ledge. They are sleeping now after a pub visit. They were quite well behaved despite the pub being full of dogs.


They look like they're having the best time. We're off on our holiday on Friday but without Nova. But for sure I want to plan a get away with Nova in a bit. Any tips on what to look for?


----------



## Boxer123

Kakite said:


> They look like they're having the best time. We're off on our holiday on Friday but without Nova. But for sure I want to plan a get away with Nova in a bit. Any tips on what to look for?


Not sure what it is like where you are we have lots of dog friendly holiday cottages to choose from I always get somewhere with an enclosed garden. They were a bit unsettled the first night but fine after sox is used to holidays. I also check out dog friendly pubs and tourist attractions in the area.


----------



## Guest

Kakite said:


> They look like they're having the best time. We're off on our holiday on Friday but without Nova. But for sure I want to plan a get away with Nova in a bit. Any tips on what to look for?


There's an awesome dog friendly place near Russell where my friend and I stayed perhaps 6 years ago. But from memory that might be a bit close to you anyway? Or come down and visit us in the Deep South


----------



## Guest

McKenzie said:


> There's an awesome dog friendly place near Russell where my friend and I stayed perhaps 6 years ago. But from memory that might be a bit close to you anyway? Or come down and visit us in the Deep South


Yeah Russell is probably an hour away from us but I would still go on a holiday there. It's pretty nice. We actually went to Paihia on Friday and that's just across from Russell. I'll have to have a proper look on the internet.

yeah deep down south sounds lovely but very far to travel


----------



## petaddicts

Anyway, Happy new year to everyone!  
I hope you will give some delicous snack to your pet to celebrate this new year/decade


----------



## Guest

We are leaving for a holiday tomorrow and I’m fretting. Nova is back to normal now and I fully trust the lady we are leaving her with, but it’s the longest we are leaving her for (6 days) and I’m gonna miss her so much  I actually almost feel like staying home :Hilarious but that aside, I actually know now that I can’t imagine a life without her in it.


----------



## MissKittyKat

The face of a doggy looking forward to 2020!









Or maybe it's just because I have his ball in my pocket 

We don't play fetch as he only has one speed and it's full on with a sudden braking at the end which is not good so we play lots of "go find" which involves hiding the ball in undergrowth and in nooks of trees so he has to reach for it.

I'm sure he probably enjoys it more and certainly more tiring x


----------



## Boxer123

Kakite said:


> We are leaving for a holiday tomorrow and I'm fretting. Nova is back to normal now and I fully trust the lady we are leaving her with, but it's the longest we are leaving her for (6 days) and I'm gonna miss her so much  I actually almost feel like staying home :Hilarious but that aside, I actually know now that I can't imagine a life without her in it.


you will miss her more than she misses you I bet she'll have loads of fun.


----------



## Boxer123

Considering new year resolution to be a good baby boxer this year.


----------



## Jason25

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 427984
> Considering new year resolution to be a good baby boxer this year.


You can tell he's sat there planning mayhem really 

Family day out on dartmoor today, mum, sister, niece and daisy. This should be fun :Hilarious


----------



## Boxer123

Long walk down the beach Loki got snogged by a baby cockerpoo.


----------



## Beth78

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 428003
> View attachment 428004
> Long walk down the beach Loki got snogged by a baby cockerpoo.


Oh dear, What did Loki think of that ?


----------



## Boxer123

Beth78 said:


> Oh dear, What did Loki think of that ?


He loved it he likes the ladies and smaller dogs is sometimes a douche with bigger male dogs.

Sox has been chased and tormented by several dogs this holiday and is coping very well. The nervous lead doesn't seem to work by the sea.


----------



## Guest

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 427984
> Considering new year resolution to be a good baby boxer this year.


Could be a movie poster 

yeah I know she's gonna have the time of her life and at least I get text and photo updates so that's gonna satisfy my dog momma needs


----------



## Boxer123

Kakite said:


> Could be a movie poster
> 
> yeah I know she's gonna have the time of her life and at least I get text and photo updates so that's gonna satisfy my dog momma needs


only time I went away was my honeymoon I left sox with my sister I was so upset and missed him. He had the time of his life I got pictures everyday him out in different places.


----------



## Guest

Just dropped her off @Boxer123 and she was so happy to see the lady and gave her lots of cuddles. I'm sure she'll have a good time and we'll hear from them tonight. Wish dogs could text.


----------



## Guest

This was her last night, sleeping with her new toy  she must really love it because normally she kicks toys off her bed when she wants to sleep or she'll drop them back in her toy basket now that we've taught her.


----------



## Cookielabrador

So many gorgeous doggies on this forum 
None as gorgeous as Cookie though - she's just _soo _photogenic :Hilarious:Hilarious









Edit: Just showed OH this photo - his response was "are you sure that's our dog??"
Took her for a long walk earlier - she should be tired but she's just rolling around on the floor like an idiot. More silly photos to come then lol


----------



## Lurcherlad

Cookie just loves the camera, doesn’t she?

Just the total opposite of a Jack who goes into a sulk! 

I think he actually gets embarrassed


----------



## Torin.

I went to the beach on Saturday for my birthday and took my DSLR with me. Got some really nice photos of Cabbage! May well be several weeks if not months by the time I get around to sorting and sharing them :Bag


----------



## Torin.

JoanneF said:


> Have you tried sandpaper in a piece of gutter pipe? The curved sides might give new angles.


I've been using both a flat and a curved scratchboard with him for months, alas. A lot of the problems seem to be tied up with him being a small and fairly catlike dog, so being much lighter on his feet than average. His nails are super hard and grow on the faster side, but then there's like, no weight behind his steps? I'm going to use the new lick thing to help with targeting his feet into a little footspar so that I can soften his nails before we do them, so that hopefully each movement has a greater effect. Farriers/trimmers do that with equines who have really tough feet sometimes (stole the idea from a horse friend).


----------



## Jason25

Poorly daisy today, she's been pretty sleepy all morning and now just been sick. 
Could of been pony poo or stream water from dartmoor, not really sure but I'm sure she will be fine lol. 
So I've gave her a squirt of prokolin. Maybe bland dinner tonight? 

Just been cleaning up sick and raw tripe omg :Hungover:Hungover:Vomit:Vomit


----------



## KLuna

Little rant.

We have had to find a new walking spot as our usual one has been under 6 inches of water for the past few months.

The only problem is the new one is full of dogs and owners that think it is appropriate for their dog to run at Luna barking and then following her round the park barking at her.

Apparently they are 'only being dogs' and can 'obviously sense something' 

I just want to have a nice walk with my dog. Think a new walking spot will have to be found pronto.  Can't wait til our usual walk with sensible people and dogs dries out.


----------



## Cookielabrador

KLuna said:


> Little rant.
> 
> We have had to find a new walking spot as our usual one has been under 6 inches of water for the past few months.
> 
> The only problem is the new one is full of dogs and owners that think it is appropriate for their dog to run at Luna barking and then following her round the park barking at her.
> 
> Apparently they are 'only being dogs' and can 'obviously sense something'
> 
> I just want to have a nice walk with my dog. Think a new walking spot will have to be found pronto.  Can't wait til our usual walk with sensible people and dogs dries out.


That's annoying I've been in your position a few times though. My mother has a reactive rescue visla that gets very nervous and defensive around other dogs. You could try one of these 'Nervous' bandanas, I think I've seen a few on this forum, 
https://www.amazon.co.uk/NERVOUS-Be...eywords=nervous+bandana&qid=1577978297&sr=8-1

Aside from that, maybe try walking earlier or later, there will probably be less dog owners about.


----------



## Jason25

KLuna said:


> Little rant.
> 
> We have had to find a new walking spot as our usual one has been under 6 inches of water for the past few months.
> 
> The only problem is the new one is full of dogs and owners that think it is appropriate for their dog to run at Luna barking and then following her round the park barking at her.
> 
> Apparently they are 'only being dogs' and can 'obviously sense something'
> 
> I just want to have a nice walk with my dog. Think a new walking spot will have to be found pronto.  Can't wait til our usual walk with sensible people and dogs dries out.


Get a metal lead and start swinging it around like a windmill towards approaching dog. Owner will think you are nuts and get their dog out of there


----------



## KLuna

@Cookielabrador Luna is fine with it. She just stands there with a 'why is this thing barking at my bum face?' Followed by her throw the ball face. It's me that can't stand it. I really just hate that people won't call their barky dog back. And when they have done it multiple times just let them carry on. Gah I'm praying our park dries out soon.

@Jason25  I'm not sure I'm quite ready to be that person yet!


----------



## Jason25

I've got one sad looking staffy, she's been sick twice today so I'm pretty sure her stomach is empty now. Should I bother feeding her again tonight or should I wait until tomorrow?

Her normal diet is raw, but I've got a quarter tin of butchers tripe left over that Ive been using to fill the kongs up with. Should I offer her that? Or raw or maybe some tinned tuna? Not really sure what to do lol


----------



## Boxer123

KLuna said:


> Little rant.
> 
> We have had to find a new walking spot as our usual one has been under 6 inches of water for the past few months.
> 
> The only problem is the new one is full of dogs and owners that think it is appropriate for their dog to run at Luna barking and then following her round the park barking at her.
> 
> Apparently they are 'only being dogs' and can 'obviously sense something'
> 
> I just want to have a nice walk with my dog. Think a new walking spot will have to be found pronto.  Can't wait til our usual walk with sensible people and dogs dries out.


what a pain. I'm quite heemed in where I live at the moment because of flooding so have less places to go.


----------



## Boxer123

Jason25 said:


> Poorly daisy today, she's been pretty sleepy all morning and now just been sick.
> Could of been pony poo or stream water from dartmoor, not really sure but I'm sure she will be fine lol.
> So I've gave her a squirt of prokolin. Maybe bland dinner tonight?
> 
> Just been cleaning up sick and raw tripe omg :Hungover:Hungover:Vomit:Vomit





Jason25 said:


> View attachment 428059
> 
> I've got one sad looking staffy, she's been sick twice today so I'm pretty sure her stomach is empty now. Should I bother feeding her again tonight or should I wait until tomorrow?
> 
> Her normal diet is raw, but I've got a quarter tin of butchers tripe left over that Ive been using to fill the kongs up with. Should I offer her that? Or raw or maybe some tinned tuna? Not really sure what to do lol


so sad. Could well be the water sox has come back I'll from the river before. Maybe don't feed her today.


----------



## Jason25

Boxer123 said:


> so sad. Could well be the water sox has come back I'll from the river before. Maybe don't feed her today.


I think that's what I'm gonna do, I would put food down just incase she gets hungry but she eats for the sake of eating so will just wait until the morning lol. Hopefully she's better by then I've got a nice walk on dartmoor planned for us (foggintor Quarry)


----------



## Boxer123

We visited Hastings today very windy. The boys had a great time. Lots of doggies about they were mostly well behaved.


----------



## Guest

Jason25 said:


> Poorly daisy today, she's been pretty sleepy all morning and now just been sick.
> Could of been pony poo or stream water from dartmoor, not really sure but I'm sure she will be fine lol.
> So I've gave her a squirt of prokolin. Maybe bland dinner tonight?
> 
> Just been cleaning up sick and raw tripe omg :Hungover:Hungover:Vomit:Vomit


Sorry to hear. Is Daisy better now?


----------



## Lurcherlad

Jason25 said:


> Get a metal lead and start swinging it around like a windmill towards approaching dog. Owner will think you are nuts and get their dog out of there


Or a big stick


----------



## Lurcherlad

Jason25 said:


> I think that's what I'm gonna do, I would put food down just incase she gets hungry but she eats for the sake of eating so will just wait until the morning lol. Hopefully she's better by then I've got a nice walk on dartmoor planned for us (foggintor Quarry)


Maybe just a dog biscuit before bed to stave off hunger pukes in the morning?


----------



## Jason25

Kakite said:


> Sorry to hear. Is Daisy better now?





Lurcherlad said:


> Maybe just a dog biscuit before bed to stave off hunger pukes in the morning?


Shes just got off the sofa, first time in about 5 hours lol. She doesn't really seem herself still but she's gone and sat by her food bowl. Gonna give her the rest of the tin of tripe, not much but like @Lurcherlad said it might stop her getting hunger pukes which she usually gets if she doesn't eat before bed lol.
she still seems sad but not as much as she did earlier so hopefully on the mend


----------



## Lurcherlad

Hopefully, she’ll be back to normal tomorrow.


----------



## Jason25

Shes back on the bed doing donuts fluffing up the quilt so I think she's gonna make it


----------



## catz4m8z

Went upstairs this morning and discovered poop on the landing. I hadnt been upstairs since last year (well, that sounds impressive!LOL) as I was working nights so didnt realiese that when the dogs had freaked out at midnight new years day they had pooped up there as well as the kitchen and living room.
Still feel guilty that I had to leave them alone as I know it was really loud round here. Just wish I could sound proof the house for them!


----------



## Cookielabrador

Jason25 said:


> View attachment 428059
> 
> I've got one sad looking staffy, she's been sick twice today so I'm pretty sure her stomach is empty now. Should I bother feeding her again tonight or should I wait until tomorrow?
> 
> Her normal diet is raw, but I've got a quarter tin of butchers tripe left over that Ive been using to fill the kongs up with. Should I offer her that? Or raw or maybe some tinned tuna? Not really sure what to do lol


She's so sweet!
When Cookie throws up I feed her mashed up rice with boiled chicken (boneless and no seasonings added.) Obviously it will be different for every dog, but it seems to help settle her stomach a bit.


----------



## Jason25

Cookielabrador said:


> She's so sweet!
> When Cookie throws up I feed her mashed up rice with boiled chicken (boneless and no seasonings added.) Obviously it will be different for every dog, but it seems to help settle her stomach a bit.


Yeah I was in 2 minds whether to feed her not but I gave her some tinned tripe before bed, she woke me up 1am this morning scratching at the bedroom door. I'm there thinking she's gonna be sick so rushed her down the stairs, turns out she wad hungry and sat by her food bowl again 

Back to normal this morning it's like yesterday never happened :Hilarious


----------



## catz4m8z

Walking the dogs this morning and some guy going into his house looked at us and said, 'ooooh, I cant remember the last time I saw somebody doing that!':Woot

What was I doing?? just picking up poop!! Apparently its a rare and unusual occurence round this way!


----------



## Beth78

We came across a man who had lost his great Dane in the woods on our ramble this morning, apparently he went chasing after a deer and has been lost ever since. So we were all on the look out for a massive black beast who might come running out of the trees at any moment.
Put abit of suspense into the walk.
Didn't come across him, hopefully he's now safe and found.


----------



## Jason25

Why are you balancing toys on my nose????? :Meh









Playing tug, there's only gonna be one winner :Hilarious







This is what I've spent my afternoon doing


----------



## margy

Good to see she's feeling better now!


----------



## Beth78

Jason25 said:


> View attachment 428132
> 
> Why are you balancing toys on my nose????? :Meh
> 
> View attachment 428133
> 
> Playing tug, there's only gonna be one winner :Hilarious
> View attachment 428134
> This is what I've spent my afternoon doing


Looks like fun, Whisp is in no mood to play unfortunately, she's in the land of nod chasing bunnies.








No doubt she will be up and running later.


----------



## Magyarmum

It's minus 5C here and everything has been white with frost for the past three days. The Schnauzer boys haven't been for a walk today because it's much too cold for their ancient mum who unlike them doesn't have a nice warm fur coat.

Having said that the pair of them have spent most of the day outside and I've been out in the garden playing with them for 5 minutes or so which is all I can manage without getting frostbite in my fingers and toes!


----------



## Boxer123

Jason25 said:


> View attachment 428132
> 
> Why are you balancing toys on my nose????? :Meh
> 
> View attachment 428133
> 
> Playing tug, there's only gonna be one winner :Hilarious
> View attachment 428134
> This is what I've spent my afternoon doing


she is better then ?


----------



## Boxer123

Lovely day at the beach the boys are exhausted from holiday.


----------



## Torin.

Cadvan has at a Very Good Day today 

Done some learning new things, and some practicing old things.
Had an hour or so calmly home alone.
Consumed a gross chew (think it was a dried tail).
Played with some new amazing toys.
And now he's snoozing by the radiator (which is turned on for once)


----------



## Jason25

Boxer123 said:


> she is better then ?


Yeah she's all good now thanks


----------



## margy

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 428143
> View attachment 428144
> Lovely day at the beach the boys are exhausted from holiday.


Looks like your all enjoying your holiday, and a lovely place.


----------



## Boxer123

margy said:


> Looks like your all enjoying your holiday, and a lovely place.


The boxers have had a lovely time. No stress spent most days on the beach. Loads of dogs here but they all seem really well behaved just trot past Sox. Loki has made some friends. They have been so tired they sleep most evening.


----------



## Teddy-dog

Looks lovely @Boxer123 ! Hope you've all had a fab time.

Teddy has been a bit extra since I brought him home. Got all excited, fed him his dinner and stayed wired trying to hump OH and his toys! I gave him a snufflemat but he was still the same so mashed some banana into his likimat and that's chilled him out. Some days he's bonkers!


----------



## Boxer123

Teddy-dog said:


> Looks lovely @Boxer123 ! Hope you've all had a fab time.
> 
> Teddy has been a bit extra since I brought him home. Got all excited, fed him his dinner and stayed wired trying to hump OH and his toys! I gave him a snufflemat but he was still the same so mashed some banana into his likimat and that's chilled him out. Some days he's bonkers!
> 
> View attachment 428149


Him and Loki would get on well !


----------



## Teddy-dog

Boxer123 said:


> Him and Loki would get on well !


I think they would!!!


----------



## Boxer123

This morning...


----------



## Magyarmum

I'm getting so frustrated because I can't import photos from my camera to my laptop photo gallery ........... grrrh! Have some lovely ones of the boys and my granddaughter I'd love to post on PF!

It's freezing cold here and everything's white with frost but the Schnauzer boys are having a whale of a time exploring in the garden. They've been outside for the past half hour investigating the boundary fences and I'll leave them until they ask to come in! 

Makes me feel less guilty for being a coward and not taking them for a walk in this bitterly cold weather!


----------



## Lurcherlad

It's just mud, mud and more mud round here 

Still, Jack's feet are drying out nicely as he snoozes on my new duvet cover 










Might as well finish it off and add to the paw prints from yesterday, before it goes in the wash later.


----------



## Cookielabrador

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 428192
> This morning...


I love the view! Really pretty. 
Just had an early morning agility class - 









This one made me laugh - you can see her dread as she realises that she's being chased :Hilarious


----------



## Beth78

A lovely long walk in the woods this morning, I try and go a different route every time to keep things interesting.
Got a little lost but Whisps nose got us back to the car in the end. If in doubt follow the dog


----------



## Boxer123

Beth78 said:


> A lovely long walk in the woods this morning, I try and go a different route every time to keep things interesting.
> Got a little lost but Whisps nose got us back to the car in the end. If in doubt follow the dog
> View attachment 428206
> View attachment 428207
> View attachment 428208


she looks very pretty.


----------



## Boxer123

We visited Pevensey Castle today. Sox does enjoy a national trust visit. We went for a walk but a lot of the gates are set up in such a way the boys are to big to fit through. Sox is going on a diet when he gets back


----------



## Cookielabrador

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 428214
> View attachment 428215
> View attachment 428216
> View attachment 428217
> We visited Pevensey Castle today. Sox does enjoy a national trust visit. We went for a walk but a lot of the gates are set up in such a way the boys are to big to fit through. Sox is going on a diet when he gets back


Aww Sox is very sweet 
Ooh I love visiting National Trust areas. I think we've been there before, OH's mother lives about 30 mins away.
We actually went to a National Trust place a few days ago, it was really pretty, although quite far away. I'll try to find a few photos. Here's the link if anyone's interested!
https://www.nationaltrust.org.uk/claremont-landscape-garden




Beth78 said:


> A lovely long walk in the woods this morning, I try and go a different route every time to keep things interesting.
> Got a little lost but Whisps nose got us back to the car in the end. If in doubt follow the dog
> View attachment 428206
> View attachment 428207
> View attachment 428208



She's very cute, I love the bandana


----------



## MissKittyKat

Beth78 said:


> If in doubt follow the dog


This is what I do when running in the dark, in the woods either at the front or back of the group.

He always goes in the right direction just sometimes takes me the opposite way around a tree to the way I had planned!

I find it fascinating that he can follow the path of other animals, some of which will no longer be on the trails and get us to where we need to be.


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Lurcherlad said:


> It's just mud, mud and more mud round here
> 
> Still, Jack's feet are drying out nicely as he snoozes on my new duvet cover
> 
> View attachment 428198
> 
> 
> Might as well finish it off and add to the paw prints from yesterday, before it goes in the wash later.


I have resorted to fleece blankets on my bed/sofa/chair in fact everywhere! I probably have to wash one or other every couple of days, he won't sleep in a dog bed, much prefers the back of the chair or the pouffe. Dan likes to get on the pillows and lick them though if given the chance (weird little dog that he is)


----------



## Magyarmum

DanWalkersmum said:


> I have resorted to fleece blankets on my bed/sofa/chair in fact everywhere! I probably have to wash one or other every couple of days, he won't sleep in a dog bed, much prefers the back of the chair or the pouffe. Dan likes to get on the pillows and lick them though if given the chance (weird little dog that he is)


I bought a new pale caramel coloured sofa about three months ago which Grisha decided to take over. It's now hidden under blankets and I was only thinking the other day that I've forgotten what it looks like!


----------



## Boxer123

Magyarmum said:


> I bought a new pale caramel coloured sofa about three months ago which Grisha decided to take over. It's now hidden under blankets and I was only thinking the other day that I've forgotten what it looks like!


I'm the same I did fancy a new sofa but there is no point. I have to cover the living room floor with throws because it's been so muddy.


----------



## Torin.

Cad has his own specific cushion from my armchair that he curls up on. It was mine (a hostage gift from a friend), but then he... somehow... decided it was his. This conversation has reminded me that I should wash the case as it's kinda gross right now


----------



## Magyarmum

Boxer123 said:


> I'm the same I did fancy a new sofa but there is no point. I have to cover the living room floor with throws because it's been so muddy.


I have tiled floor so it's just matter of washing them. My small rugs and the kitchen carpet usually get a good wash when the weather's warm enough to do it in the garden and and I try to save that chore until the family's over so someone can help. My living room carpet which is large will get taken to the dry cleaners at the hypermarket around July so it'll be nice and clean in time for the dogs to get it dirty again next winter!


----------



## Jason25

Got a new camera today, I think daisy has had enough of me trying to take photos of her :Hilarious


----------



## Boxer123

Jason25 said:


> Got a new camera today, I think daisy has had enough of me trying to take photos of her :Hilarious
> View attachment 428238


she is gorgeous look at those eyes.


----------



## Jason25

Boxer123 said:


> she is gorgeous look at those eyes.


Thanks, she can give quite the stare :Hilarious


----------



## Beth78

Jason25 said:


> Got a new camera today, I think daisy has had enough of me trying to take photos of her :Hilarious
> View attachment 428238


Beautiful Daisy, just beautiful.


----------



## Lurcherlad

DanWalkersmum said:


> I have resorted to fleece blankets on my bed/sofa/chair in fact everywhere! I probably have to wash one or other every couple of days, he won't sleep in a dog bed, much prefers the back of the chair or the pouffe. Dan likes to get on the pillows and lick them though if given the chance (weird little dog that he is)


So do I usually, but I wasn't quick enough to lay one on my bed the other morning when we got back from our walk 

I shouldn't have bought plain bedding really but I've just redecorated and laid new carpet and fancied a tidy room for a change - ho hum 

The other set has quite a lot of white in it :Facepalm

Maybe I'll keep that for Summer


----------



## Teddy-dog

Teddy got a new toy.....


----------



## Boxer123

Teddy-dog said:


> Teddy got a new toy.....
> 
> View attachment 428266
> View attachment 428267
> View attachment 428268


that's huge where is it from ?


----------



## MissKittyKat

Teddy-dog said:


> Teddy got a new toy.....
> 
> View attachment 428266
> View attachment 428267
> View attachment 428268


Love it!


----------



## Beth78

Teddy-dog said:


> Teddy got a new toy.....
> 
> View attachment 428266
> View attachment 428267
> View attachment 428268


Is that the guy I saw in Iceland ?


----------



## Teddy-dog

Boxer123 said:


> that's huge where is it from ?





Beth78 said:


> Is that the guy I saw in Iceland ?


it is massive! It's bigger than him! 
It's from Aldi. We debated getting him it before Christmas but we went today and it was half price so that sealed the deal :Hilarious


----------



## Beth78

Teddy-dog said:


> it is massive! It's bigger than him!
> It's from Aldi. We debated getting him it before Christmas but we went today and it was half price so that sealed the deal :Hilarious


Lucky boy 
Whisp would turn it into 1million pieces in 3 seconds.


----------



## Teddy-dog

Beth78 said:


> Lucky boy
> Whisp would turn it into 1million pieces in 3 seconds.


haha I'm lucky that he doesn't destroy! He has pulled some of the pink fluff off but he doesn't go further than that! My parents whippet is a massive toy destroyer though!


----------



## Jason25

Back to work tomorrow so making the most of today, we are up, about to have breakfast then head to dartmoor again. 

No idea which part but just gonna get up there then take it from there lol. 

Decided to I'm gonna use a long line instead of a flexi and see how it goes, all 20 meters of it :Hilarious It's a shame really I'd love to let her off but there's so many sheep about at the moment I don't really want to take the chance lol

Hopefully there's no poo eating and stream drinking today I cba with any more sick :Hungover


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Jason25 said:


> Got a new camera today, I think daisy has had enough of me trying to take photos of her :Hilarious
> View attachment 428238


That's a good camera you have there, lovely clear pic of daisy. What make is it?


----------



## Jason25

DanWalkersmum said:


> That's a good camera you have there, lovely clear pic of daisy. What make is it?


Thanks its a nikon d5000


----------



## Magyarmum

We woke up this morning to a bright blue sky and sunshine ..... and ..... 2 inches of snow!

The boys are going to love it, me not so much because I wanted to go into town to do some shopping but don't fancy driving along icy country roads.


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Magyarmum said:


> We woke up this morning to a bright blue sky and sunshine ..... and ..... 2 inches of snow!
> 
> The boys are going to love it, me not so much because I wanted to go into town to do some shopping but don't fancy driving along icy country roads.


Isn't snow beautiful - to look at! Not if you have to get out and about though, I hope you get a bit of a thaw with the sunshine so that you can get your shopping in.


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Jason25 said:


> Thanks its a nikon d5000


----------



## Linda Weasel

Jason25 said:


> Back to work tomorrow so making the most of today, we are up, about to have breakfast then head to dartmoor again.
> 
> No idea which part but just gonna get up there then take it from there lol.
> 
> Decided to I'm gonna use a long line instead of a flexi and see how it goes, all 20 meters of it :Hilarious It's a shame really I'd love to let her off but there's so many sheep about at the moment I don't really want to take the chance lol
> 
> Hopefully there's no poo eating and stream drinking today I cba with any more sick :Hungover


Do you find that 'stream drinking' makes her sick, then?
We been going to Exmoor for donkey's years and none of my dogs have ever been sick from the water.
Likewise eating poo although that's never been a real problem.


----------



## Jason25

Linda Weasel said:


> Do you find that 'stream drinking' makes her sick, then?
> We been going to Exmoor for donkey's years and none of my dogs have ever been sick from the water.
> Likewise eating poo although that's never been a real problem.


I have no idea but the last we went up on the moors she was eating poo and drinking from a steam/boy sort of thing and she was sick the next day, so didn't want to take any chances today lol


----------



## MissKittyKat

I had a little too much gin last night but took this lovely photo whilst having cuddles when I got home.









Shame the washing is in the background!


----------



## Boxer123

We have got back from holiday the boys are worn out. Gutted being back at work tomorrow would like another week.


----------



## Beth78

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 428306
> View attachment 428307
> We have got back from holiday the boys are worn out. Gutted being back at work tomorrow would like another week.


Aaaw sleeping like big hairy babies


----------



## Beth78

MissKittyKat said:


> I had a little too much gin last night but took this lovely photo whilst having cuddles when I got home.
> 
> View attachment 428290
> 
> Shame the washing is in the background!


Ha! The drunk photographer


----------



## Boxer123

Beth78 said:


> Aaaw sleeping like big harry
> 
> They had a lovely time but were happy to be home.


----------



## Beth78

bloody predictive text


----------



## Jason25

Modelling again this afternoon :Hilarious


----------



## Magyarmum

DanWalkersmum said:


> Isn't snow beautiful - to look at! Not if you have to get out and about though, I hope you get a bit of a thaw with the sunshine so that you can get your shopping in.


Thanks. It did thaw enough for me to get the car out onto the road with a little help from my neighbour who cleared the snow away from the front gates so I could open them.

Honestly I think my village has a climate all of its own! The village, the road and fields were covered in thick snow until we drove down the hill into the next village some 5 kms away and all of a sudden everything was green and although in some places there were sprinklings of snow on the ground, nothing like the quantity we had at home!

I'm feeling much happier now as I was getting low on cash which I need if I'm snowbound and filled the car full of petrol. Virtually no fruit or veggies in the supermarket which doesn't matter too much at the moment because I'm without a fridge until Tuesday afternoon when they deliver my new one. Hopefully, weather permitting we're off to training Wednesday morning and on the way back I'll be able to call into the hypermarket and do a big shop!

At least that's the plan!

Oh and the dogs had a lovely time sitting in the car watching the world go buy. Mind you whilst I was at the ATM I would have disowned them if anyone had asked me if they were mine because the pair of them decided to howl! Obviously couldn't be my two because mine are perfect don't ya know?


----------



## Beth78

We just had a guy (mums friend) come in to have a chat in the other room for a while.
As soon as he started speaking Whisp huddled up to me and started shaking and is still shaking now.


----------



## rona

Jason25 said:


> View attachment 428308
> 
> Modelling again this afternoon :Hilarious


That is one stunning photo...................


----------



## MissKittyKat

Jason25 said:


> View attachment 428308
> 
> Modelling again this afternoon :Hilarious


New camera is amazing x


----------



## Jason25

rona said:


> That is one stunning photo...................


Thanks 



MissKittyKat said:


> New camera is amazing x


Yeah we've been playing around with it most of the day, still getting used to all the settings lol


----------



## Cookielabrador

Love the pics @Jason25, she's stunning 
Some of the pics from today's walk with the kids


----------



## MissKittyKat

Cookielabrador said:


> Love the pics @Jason25, she's stunning
> Some of the pics from today's walk with the kids
> View attachment 428316
> View attachment 428318
> View attachment 428317


Beautiful, where abouts are you? South coast I'm presuming with the White cliffs, I'm Kent x


----------



## Boxer123

Beth78 said:


> We just had a guy (mums friend) come in to have a chat in the other room for a while.
> As soon as he started speaking Whisp huddled up to me and started shaking and is still shaking now.


Poor Whisp do you know her history?


----------



## Cookielabrador

MissKittyKat said:


> Beautiful, where abouts are you? South coast I'm presuming with the White cliffs, I'm Kent x


We're actually in surrey, but OH's parents live near the coast by Eastbourne


----------



## MissKittyKat

Cookielabrador said:


> We're actually in surrey, but OH's parents live near the coast by Eastbourne


Lovely, near the seven sisters


----------



## Beth78

Boxer123 said:


> Poor Whisp do you know her history?


No idea, we know she was found as a stray in Ireland, emaciated and wounded with bite Mark's to her face. So it wasn't the best start in life 
I remember when we brought her home she had no idea of home life, she used to eat bark and sat on the dinner table for hours.


----------



## Boxer123

Beth78 said:


> No idea, we know she was found as a stray in Ireland, emaciated and wounded with bite Mark's to her face. So it wasn't the best start in life
> I remember when we brought her home she had no idea of home life, she used to eat bark and sat on the dinner table for hours.


Oh bless her she is doing so well then. Does she like cuddles now ?


----------



## Beth78

Boxer123 said:


> Oh bless her she is doing so well then. Does she like cuddles now ?


She is a cuddler yes, only with her family though.
She snuggles up as close as she can :Happy


----------



## Boxer123

Beth78 said:


> She is a cuddler yes, only with her family though.
> She snuggles up as close as she can :Happy


Ah bless I'm glad she has a lovely home now no wonder she is nervous.


----------



## Boxer123

Back to work for me today but the boxers are not enthusiastic


----------



## Beth78

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 428343
> Back to work for me today but the boxers are not enthusiastic


Same here, whisp has no intention of waking up any time soon.
Wish I could sleep all day.


----------



## Beth78

Whisp had a lovely run earlier, she would chase a ball all day if she could, very seldom brings it back though.


----------



## Cookielabrador

Puppy dog eyes at their finest  she wants some of my chicken


----------



## Louise14

Just thought I'd do an update on my girl Heidi who lost her mum on Christmas day. She's still a bit clingy and sad looking but I got her to run off lead today instead of just sticking to me. She seemed to enjoy herself and is a bit calmer this evening. She's my baby and so cute I just love her


----------



## Boxer123

Louise14 said:


> Just thought I'd do an update on my girl Heidi who lost her mum on Christmas day. She's still a bit clingy and sad looking but I got her to run off lead today instead of just sticking to me. She seemed to enjoy herself and is a bit calmer this evening. She's my baby and so cute I just love her
> View attachment 428405
> View attachment 428406
> View attachment 428407


She is beautiful. How are you and the family holding up ? Dogs do grieve we lost our female Lily last year and Sox was really down. Time does heal.


----------



## Louise14

We are OK thanks. My daughter is organising a memorial for Rose so that's keeping her busy. Heidi is sat on my knee now she still wants to be close to me but she's getting better. It's still very sad, little things remind me of her but I suppose that will always happen. Heidi brightens my day she's such a dope


----------



## Jason25

Took daisy and my niece to the woods today, daisy loved it having races with my niece, doing mad zoomies with my niece calling her a wild staffy, making her go even more mad :Hilarious

Just been getting a few things sorted this evening, taking daisy on a ride/cycle tomorrow at the woods, got an arm for the bike so the lead doesn't get tangled on the front wheel. Should be eventful  

Debating whether to do it when it's dark with a headlight or do it while it's light. I reckon it will be more fun in the dark but 1. I reckon we will see deer on the trail and 2. I'm a bit scared, don't know if I wanna be in the woods when it's dark :Hilarious


----------



## Magyarmum

My new fridge freezer arrived today, delivered by two extremely nice young men, one of whom spoke good English. They unpacked it for me, and slotted it into its place, after removing the old one. Now have to wait until 5 pm before I can plug it in and then it'll be "all systems go" .... at long last!
Only one problem - I'm too short to reach the back of the top fridge shelf without standing on something ...Ah well!

I was so proud of my Schnauzer boys who, when the men arrived, came into the house the first time I called them. I put them into the living room and shut the door. When I went to let them out half an hour later, the pair of them were fast asleep on the carpet, What good little fellas I got!


----------



## Beth78

Magyarmum said:


> I was so proud of my Schnauzer boys who, when the men arrived, came into the house the first time I called them. I put them into the living room and shut the door.


Spoke to a delivery guy the other day who thanked me for having my dog behind a closed door, he said it's one of his main problems as a delivery person being barked and snapped at by dogs.
Whisp has never bothered with delivery people but you never know how a dog might react to different situations.


----------



## Boxer123

Jason25 said:


> Took daisy and my niece to the woods today, daisy loved it having races with my niece, doing mad zoomies with my niece calling her a wild staffy, making her go even more mad :Hilarious
> 
> Just been getting a few things sorted this evening, taking daisy on a ride/cycle tomorrow at the woods, got an arm for the bike so the lead doesn't get tangled on the front wheel. Should be eventful
> 
> Debating whether to do it when it's dark with a headlight or do it while it's light. I reckon it will be more fun in the dark but 1. I reckon we will see deer on the trail and 2. I'm a bit scared, don't know if I wanna be in the woods when it's dark :Hilarious


since it's so dark in the morning I decided I was being silly not going in the woods when it was dark. I will happily wonder round at 5am in the summer so why not in the dark ? So me and the boys went down walked in about 5 metres heard a loud screaming noise looked at each other and ran back out  I watch to much horror.


----------



## lullabydream

Boxer123 said:


> since it's so dark in the morning I decided I was being silly not going in the woods when it was dark. I will happily wonder round at 5am in the summer so why not in the dark ? So me and the boys went down walked in about 5 metres heard a loud screaming noise looked at each other and ran back out  I watch to much horror.


I watch/listen to too much true Crime... I wouldn't venture in the woods alone even with my dogs in the dark.. I remember twice night walking with my dogs that they behaved differently..

One time was my first dog and it was when my mum was in hospital after having a stroke. We got in about 9:30, by the time my friend had finished talking after baby sitting must have been nearing 11:30. I still wanted to take Pippin for a quick pavement plod.. So thought a quick walk 20 minutes tops let him sniff, read pee mail and scent mark. Which he did but some areas street lighting had always been bad but never phased me. He was merrily walking till he suddenly looked bolt upright and just stopped sniffing and walked straight in front of me, like leading me home. No idea what he sensed but no pulling or urgency, probably a cat.

The second time was my dog Gem after I went to get my sons copy of one of the Harry Potter books at midnight when it was released. Went with my friends sister... Left Gem with my friend as she lived near to the shop I ordered the book from. Collected the book with all the excited people, collected Gem. To avoid the pubs and drunks I had to walk down the paved riverbank. Something I have done in the dark before, its dark lights work a bit light security lighting (if they work). Gem was great on the lead trotted practically to heal, was really peaceful but not far from home, she exhibited the same behaviour as Pippin had, alert and stepped in front of me. Very odd.


----------



## Boxer123

lullabydream said:


> I watch/listen to too much true Crime... I wouldn't venture in the woods alone even with my dogs in the dark.. I remember twice night walking with my dogs that they behaved differently..
> 
> One time was my first dog and it was when my mum was in hospital after having a stroke. We got in about 9:30, by the time my friend had finished talking after baby sitting must have been nearing 11:30. I still wanted to take Pippin for a quick pavement plod.. So thought a quick walk 20 minutes tops let him sniff, read pee mail and scent mark. Which he did but some areas street lighting had always been bad but never phased me. He was merrily walking till he suddenly looked bolt upright and just stopped sniffing and walked straight in front of me, like leading me home. No idea what he sensed but no pulling or urgency, probably a cat.
> 
> The second time was my dog Gem after I went to get my sons copy of one of the Harry Potter books at midnight when it was released. Went with my friends sister... Left Gem with my friend as she lived near to the shop I ordered the book from. Collected the book with all the excited people, collected Gem. To avoid the pubs and drunks I had to walk down the paved riverbank. Something I have done in the dark before, its dark lights work a bit light security lighting (if they work). Gem was great on the lead trotted practically to heal, was really peaceful but not far from home, she exhibited the same behaviour as Pippin had, alert and stepped in front of me. Very odd.


The boxers definitely act differently in the dark. Where I used to live we had street lighting and it wasn't so bad, here it is pitch black dark scary.


----------



## Jason25

Boxer123 said:


> since it's so dark in the morning I decided I was being silly not going in the woods when it was dark. I will happily wonder round at 5am in the summer so why not in the dark ? So me and the boys went down walked in about 5 metres heard a loud screaming noise looked at each other and ran back out  I watch to much horror.


Oh dear lol, I reckon I'd do the same  We went for a ride while it was light today... Disaster :Hilarious

She seen a squirrel or something, bolted left off the track, snapped the the arm on the bike and nearly pulled me off but luckily I stopped in time, but she still broke the arm for the lead :Hilarious:Hilarious I think we are best learning canicross first because someone gonna get hurt soon and I see it being me


----------



## lullabydream

Boxer123 said:


> The boxers definitely act differently in the dark. Where I used to live we had street lighting and it wasn't so bad, here it is pitch black dark scary.


Mine never really bother in the dark.. Except them two times.. Which have always stuck out to me. I would have thought a cat but both dogs pulled like crazy for a cat unless they knew one was nearby!

I was relieved once when I saw a duvet that had been dumped on an early morning walk.. Luckily it was horizontal and up against a hedge. But from a distance I was thinking what's under that it wasn't there yesterday evening! We all know what early morning dog walkers are famous for....


----------



## Boxer123

Jason25 said:


> Oh dear lol, I reckon I'd do the same  We went for a ride while it was light today... Disaster :Hilarious
> 
> She seen a squirrel or something, bolted left off the track, snapped the the arm on the bike and nearly pulled me off but luckily I stopped in time, but she still broke the arm for the lead :Hilarious:Hilarious I think we are best learning canicross first because someone gonna get hurt soon and I see it being me


It's never the dog ! I run with mine but cycling would be asking for trouble.


----------



## Boxer123

lullabydream said:


> Mine never really bother in the dark.. Except them two times.. Which have always stuck out to me. I would have thought a cat but both dogs pulled like crazy for a cat unless they knew one was nearby!
> 
> I was relieved once when I saw a duvet that had been dumped on an early morning walk.. Luckily it was horizontal and up against a hedge. But from a distance I was thinking what's under that it wasn't there yesterday evening! We all know what early morning dog walkers are famous for....


Quite often Loki will stop dead and stare it's never been anything though. I do think even Dracula would give us a wide berth.


----------



## Jason25

Been teaching daisy to smile this evening lol. I've loved it and she's loved the treats. We've got to the point where I put my finger on her snout/muzzle and say 'smile' and she lifts her gums at the front of her mouth and shows me the pearly whites while smiling :Hilarious


----------



## Boxer123

Jason25 said:


> Been teaching daisy to smile this evening lol. I've loved it and she's loved the treats. We've got to the point where I put my finger on her snout/muzzle and say 'smile' and she lifts her gums at the front of her mouth and shows me the pearly whites while smiling :Hilarious


Wish you could teach Sox that.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 428489
> 
> 
> Wish you could teach Sox that.


Ha!
Woody too, I just get squished, sorrowful face


----------



## Jason25

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 428489
> 
> 
> Wish you could teach Sox that.


He looks adorable bless him


----------



## Boxer123

MissKittyKat said:


> Ha!
> Woody too, I just get squished, sorrowful face
> View attachment 428490


Life is so hard.


----------



## MissKittyKat

He's now broken!


----------



## Jason25

Started it last night, hopefully have it on command soon :Hilarious


----------



## Jason25

Sorry about the quality but there we go, smile on command. Very proud she grasped this one very quickly


----------



## Torin.

Cad is actually better when delivery people come in the dark! However I suspect that's because those people come in more regularly, rather than coming to the door and then going away. And *that* is because I book supermarket deliveries into the cheap evening slots haha.


----------



## Beth78

Jason25 said:


> View attachment 428516
> 
> Sorry about the quality but there we go, smile on command. Very proud she grasped this one very quickly


Lovely gnashers Daisy, clever girl.


----------



## Boxer123

My sister is staying over and stayed with the boys whilst I went to work. Sox has found this exhausting and could only get one foot on the bed.


----------



## Squeeze

BIG black Labrador came bounding up to us today... 
“He only wants to play” shouted his owner... 
Well his “play” was trying to mount Jaxon, this dog was head and shoulders taller than Jax ... 
After the 3rd attempt I grabbed Jax and got in between them both, Jax isn’t a fan of any kind of play from other dogs and just freezes.
Woman came over and grabbed her dog and said “Don’t worry if your dog bites him, might teach him a lesson”:Banghead


----------



## Boxer123

Squeeze said:


> BIG black Labrador came bounding up to us today...
> "He only wants to play" shouted his owner...
> Well his "play" was trying to mount Jaxon, this dog was head and shoulders taller than Jax ...
> After the 3rd attempt I grabbed Jax and got in between them both, Jax isn't a fan of any kind of play from other dogs and just freezes.
> Woman came over and grabbed her dog and said "Don't worry if your dog bites him, might teach him a lesson":Banghead


I've had that said to me before. Much easier than training recall.


----------



## Squeeze

Boxer123 said:


> I've had that said to me before. Much easier than training recall.


It beggars belief doesn't it...?

I literally didn't say a word to the woman... 
Thought best to keep my mouth shut and get out of there... 
Though I more than likely sighed loudly and rolled my eyes... :Bag


----------



## rottiemum

Just randomly...as this is random dog chat...lol
I love this forum. My OH is quite easily led, just not by me...so when someone he knows started giving the old dominance advice and I said it was rubbish he says 'why do you always rubbish other ideas'...so I came here and found the link to the article that debunks it and sent it to him...
Now that it's not just me saying it maybe he'll believe me .
(Not that he's ever done anything 'dominant' with the dogs but like I say, easily led)
I can say something until I'm blue in the face but it won't be taken as fact until someone else says the same thing...
:Meh


----------



## Squeeze

10 years since this little dollop joined our family...
















10 years by my side...


----------



## lullabydream

Squeeze said:


> 10 years since this little dollop joined our family...
> View attachment 428683
> View attachment 428684
> 
> 
> 10 years by my side...
> View attachment 428685
> View attachment 428686


Great pictures.. Plenty more years to come with Jaxon I am sure!


----------



## Shaquillaxox

Exactly the bloody same, I have a sharpei cross staffy. And he’s only 14 months and I also have indoor pet birds that fly in the living room and he’s so chilled with them, the fly around and land next to him, and no hesitation to move.
Outside he runsssssss for his life!!! Birds are the worst!!!!


----------



## Jason25

Took daisy for a walk in the woods and stumbled across some sort of downhill bike track with lots of jumps, steep banks etc.

There was no one around so we toom full advantage of it and got daisy to do some jumps, climb the high banks etc. She loved it and has slept like a log since yesterday evening, probably been asleep for 10 hours now, not sure if i should check for a pulse :Hilarious


----------



## Guest

I'm puppy sitting this beautiful 8 week old rescue puppy next week for a couple of days.

Any tips? The owners have started crate training so I will set up a Novas crate for him (she's not using it anymore) and sleep in the lounge with him. Nova will be sleeping in the bedroom with my hubby.


----------



## JoanneF

Kakite said:


> Any tips?


 Like move house and don't tell them where you have gone?


----------



## Guest

JoanneF said:


> Like move house and don't tell them where you have gone?


Yeah i know... what did I agree to  it'll deepen my appreciation for Nova for sure


----------



## Boxer123

He looks super cute !


----------



## margy

I wouldn't want to give him back. What a cutie.


----------



## JoanneF

Kakite said:


> Yeah i know... what did I agree to  it'll deepen my appreciation for Nova for sure


I meant steal the little bundle of cuteness and not give him back!


----------



## Boxer123

Playtime at the field...


----------



## Torin.

We've got Yet Another Harness To Try (haven't been able to properly walk him in ages thanks to Christmas getting in the way of postage). Going to take Cad on a short walk later with the label still on to test how it works actually Vs me just pulling on the D rings. Either way, I think neck clips are definitely going to be the way to go (just to limit our options even more haha).


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Torin. said:


> We've got Yet Another Harness To Try (haven't been able to properly walk him in ages thanks to Christmas getting in the way of postage). Going to take Cad on a short walk later with the label still on to test how it works actually Vs me just pulling on the D rings. Either way, I think neck clips are definitely going to be the way to go (just to limit our options even more haha).
> View attachment 428731


That does look comfy though! Love the colour too.


----------



## Jason25

Don't you hate when you finish watching a horror film, you think all is well, go and make a brew, only to see the dog sat there proper staring at the wall?? Like wtf is it staring at :Bored


----------



## Boxer123

Jason25 said:


> Don't you hate when you finish watching a horror film, you think all is well, go and make a brew, only to see the dog sat there proper staring at the wall?? Like wtf is it staring at :Bored


my sister was staying last week and loves horror we watched loads. I took Loki out for a wee and he started barking at a corner in the garden. I made my sister stand at the door until we were done.


----------



## Guest

JoanneF said:


> I meant steal the little bundle of cuteness and not give him back!


haha I was thinking more of it'll drive me crazy having such a small puppy around  he is very cute indeed


----------



## Guest

Torin. said:


> We've got Yet Another Harness To Try (haven't been able to properly walk him in ages thanks to Christmas getting in the way of postage). Going to take Cad on a short walk later with the label still on to test how it works actually Vs me just pulling on the D rings. Either way, I think neck clips are definitely going to be the way to go (just to limit our options even more haha).
> View attachment 428731


Oooo pretty! What is is?


----------



## Teddy-dog

So I realised I probably post a lot of negatives on here about Teddys behaviour - especially about his squirrel head. I took this video today (sorry it's a bit long) to show he can be such a good lad offlead and something to look on when he's being a madhead! And this wouldn't have been possible when we first got him.

so thought I'd share


----------



## Guest

We had a lovely training walk today - practised being neutral to noise distractions and crossing busy roads etc. she did really well. Also came across a big horse in a paddock and she was absolutely cool (first time she saw a horse she went into a barking and cowering frenzy)


----------



## Jason25

Just having a coffee waiting for it to lighten up a bit, taking daisy to the woods and hopefully find that bike track again, she really loved it last time.

Then when we get back we're gonna do some training, not sure what yet but will get the brain games book out 

Daisy is waiting for food already :Hilarious


----------



## Guest

Jason25 said:


> Just having a coffee waiting for it to lighten up a bit, taking daisy to the woods and hopefully find that bike track again, she really loved it last time.
> 
> Then when we get back we're gonna do some training, not sure what yet but will get the brain games book out
> 
> Daisy is waiting for food already :Hilarious
> 
> View attachment 428764


oh my goodness that face!!!

yeah I should get that book out tomorrow to do some training with Nova. Let me know what you guys are working on


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Jason25 said:


> Just having a coffee waiting for it to lighten up a bit, taking daisy to the woods and hopefully find that bike track again, she really loved it last time.
> 
> Then when we get back we're gonna do some training, not sure what yet but will get the brain games book out
> 
> Daisy is waiting for food already :Hilarious
> 
> View attachment 428764


still smiling  lovely teef Daisy!


----------



## Lurcherlad

Teddy-dog said:


> So I realised I probably post a lot of negatives on here about Teddys behaviour - especially about his squirrel head. I took this video today (sorry it's a bit long) to show he can be such a good lad offlead and something to look on when he's being a madhead! And this wouldn't have been possible when we first got him.
> 
> so thought I'd share


Well done Teddy (and you) 

Definitely one for the "positive" column!

I see a happy, very handler oriented dog with excellent recall - you should be very pleased with that.


----------



## Boxer123

Teddy-dog said:


> So I realised I probably post a lot of negatives on here about Teddys behaviour - especially about his squirrel head. I took this video today (sorry it's a bit long) to show he can be such a good lad offlead and something to look on when he's being a madhead! And this wouldn't have been possible when we first got him.
> 
> so thought I'd share


Well done Teddy !


----------



## Beth78

Whisp has never been bothered with horses thankfully as we come across quite afew on walkies.
She did bark at a llama once though, and was promptly told of by its donkey friend, the look on her face was priceless. Utter bewilderment.


----------



## Boxer123

Beth78 said:


> Whisp has never been bothered with horses thankfully as we come across quite afew on walkies.
> She did bark at a llama once though, and was promptly told of by its donkey friend, the look on her face was priceless. Utter bewilderment.


We had a monk jack deer run out sox barked at it not sure what he would have done if it had come back probably cried.


----------



## Boxer123

The boys didn’t get up unti 7:30 today tired boxers.


----------



## Torin.

DanWalkersmum said:


> That does look comfy though! Love the colour too.


The colour is less gross than I was expecting haha!



McKenzie said:


> Oooo pretty! What is is?


I was actually thinking of you! It's a Puppia RiteFit, and you can get irritated by imperial measurements written with decimalisation here: https://www.puppiaus.com/index.php/best-sellers/ritefittmharness.html Cad's wearing the medium, for reference.

It was quite hard for me to get hold of mind, only one shopshop sold them, and a few ebay sellers. And it would have been cheaper to import direct from the USA - though that potentially means you could import from the USA maybe? There's also no offbrand copies of the RiteFit with it's properly adjustable neck though, so it wasn't cheap.

Here's what it looks like from the other side, in terms of elbow clearance and clip position. They've obviously put the clip there for maximum strap adjustability, but it does mean it's a little close to the shoulder.









Super easy to put on though:





However I'm mildly concerned about it's ability to stretch over time given the airmesh isn't reinforced the whole way through the chest. The ends of the straps for the neck clip definitely help direct pulling force from Cad's pov to the right place (whole of his chest region, rather than neck), so the padded bit being over his shoulder doesn't have pressure on. But hmm. I haven't taken the label off and may yet send it back on these grounds as the neck is a looser fit already and much loser could be an issue :/

I'm now completely sold on harnesses with neck clips though! I had previously thought that they'd end up too bulky on Cad's small frame, but these ones work well. Not sure how much of that is due to them being more raised above his body by the velcro closure underneath, mind. Metuki haven't replied to my last week's email about neck sizing yet. I'm wondering about emailing Perfect Fit to ask about longer straps between the legs, and I had been considering throwing my physiological preferences away and getting a t-bar harnesses for him. So very similar issues to you and McKenzie! Why are small dog harnesses so hard :Banghead


----------



## Sarah H

Teddy-dog said:


> So I realised I probably post a lot of negatives on here about Teddys behaviour - especially about his squirrel head. I took this video today (sorry it's a bit long) to show he can be such a good lad offlead and something to look on when he's being a madhead! And this wouldn't have been possible when we first got him.
> 
> so thought I'd share


His flappy ears are adorable


----------



## Magyarmum




----------



## Boxer123

Magyarmum said:


>


----------



## Guest

McKenzie doesn't play much these days, but on the odd occasion she does it's like she's a little puppy again. Managed to get this video of her this morning trying to play with both her squeaky egg and her light up ball!


----------



## Guest

McKenzie said:


> McKenzie doesn't play much these days, but on the odd occasion she does it's like she's a little puppy again. Managed to get this video of her this morning trying to play with both her squeaky egg and her light up ball!


How cute is she? I think Nova has the same light up ball  she was really lazy this morning and didn't even want to get out of bed.


----------



## Sarah H

McKenzie said:


> McKenzie doesn't play much these days, but on the odd occasion she does it's like she's a little puppy again. Managed to get this video of her this morning trying to play with both her squeaky egg and her light up ball!


She is just toooooo adorable!!!


----------



## Guest

Kakite said:


> How cute is she? I think Nova has the same light up ball  she was really lazy this morning and didn't even want to get out of bed.





Sarah H said:


> She is just toooooo adorable!!!


Yeah she's pretty cute, but don't be fooled, she's a ratbag!

She got a new bed today. Well, technically it's for both dogs but McKenzie will use it 90% of the time, she loves these donut beds and her old one died (with a little help!). I only ever buy cheap beds which is probably false economy but I can't justify spending lots on beds, especially now Kenzie is incontinent. She seems to like it though!










Edit to add: looks like this bed is popular!


----------



## Guest

McKenzie said:


> Yeah she's pretty cute, but don't be fooled, she's a ratbag!
> 
> She got a new bed today. Well, technically it's for both dogs but McKenzie will use it 90% of the time, she loves these donut beds and her old one died (with a little help!). I only ever buy cheap beds which is probably false economy but I can't justify spending lots on beds, especially now Kenzie is incontinent. She seems to like it though!
> 
> View attachment 428882
> 
> 
> Edit to add: looks like this bed is popular!
> 
> View attachment 428886


So pretty! Where did you get it from? It looks nice and cosy.


----------



## Guest

Kakite said:


> So pretty! Where did you get it from? It looks nice and cosy.


$25 at The Warehouse


----------



## Guest

McKenzie said:


> $25 at The Warehouse


so good!!! Have you settled in at your new home?


----------



## Guest

Kakite said:


> so good!!! Have you settled in at your new home?


Yes, getting there. A bit overwhelmed with the sheer number of bunnies - they're not kidding when they say the South Island is made of rabbits!


----------



## Jason25

Moody weather down in Devon today, rented the dog field this morning with the met office app saying no rain until 10am. Just got the field for 8.30am and its raining/blowing a hooley


----------



## Magyarmum

My two norty boys went AWOL this afternoon! .

I was just about to make a cake when I realised I hadn't checked on what the dogs were up to outside. Opened the door and couldn't see either of them in the garden but when I called them, Grisha came bounding down on the other side of the fence, in my neighbour's garden. Then Gwylim appears at the front gate wagging his tail furiously. I think from the sound of barking he'd been down the road to aggravate another neighbour's dog.  I opened the gate and let Gwylim in and told Grisha to wait (which he didn't) whilst I popped Gwylim inside. By the time I'd done that and grabbed a lead Grisha was looking anxiously for me through the fence on the other side of my house. Fortunately, there's a gate which allows one to go into their garden to check that side of the house, so I was able to let him in.
--
I've no idea where they managed to get out. I left them in the house whilst I went and checked the perimeter fence but couldn't find anything obvious after half an hour spent in the bitter cold. I also took the pair of them up the garden thinking they might unwittingly show me where they escaped but neither of them divulged their secret! :Smug

T'is a mystery! I suppose tomorrow morning before I have my morning tea I'll have to get all wrapped up and go with them when I let them out! :Arghh

It's a hard life being a dog owner



I .


----------



## Boxer123

Magyarmum said:


> My two norty boys went AWOL this afternoon! .
> 
> I was just about to make a cake when I realised I hadn't checked on what the dogs were up to outside. Opened the door and couldn't see either of them in the garden but when I called them, Grisha came bounding down on the other side of the fence, in my neighbour's garden. Then Gwylim appears at the front gate wagging his tail furiously. I think from the sound of barking he'd been down the road to aggravate another neighbour's dog.  I opened the gate and let Gwylim in and told Grisha to wait (which he didn't) whilst I popped Gwylim inside. By the time I'd done that and grabbed a lead Grisha was looking anxiously for me through the fence on the other side of my house. Fortunately, there's a gate which allows one to go into their garden to check that side of the house, so I was able to let him in.
> --
> I've no idea where they managed to get out. I left them in the house whilst I went and checked the perimeter fence but couldn't find anything obvious after half an hour spent in the bitter cold. I also took the pair of them up the garden thinking they might unwittingly show me where they escaped but neither of them divulged their secret! :Smug
> 
> T'is a mystery! I suppose tomorrow morning before I have my morning tea I'll have to get all wrapped up and go with them when I let them out! :Arghh
> 
> It's a hard life being a dog owner
> 
> I .


Oh such stress at least they didn't go far. We had a schnauzer escape in the village he got home straight into the garden and his owner watched where he wriggled out.


----------



## Beth78

Our tortoise used to go on rambles through the neighbourhood, luckily most people knew who she was. So I used to get sent to retrieve her.
It was ages till we found the hole in the fence she was using.


----------



## Squeeze

If it rains much more I’m going to have to get Jaxon some armbands


----------



## Boxer123

Squeeze said:


> If it rains much more I'm going to have to get Jaxon some armbands


It is getting beyond a joke isn't it !


----------



## Boxer123

Loki has a new squeaky broccoli Sox face says it all. I wish I had never bought the broccoli. 48 long and tortuous hours of squeaky broccoli. Will it end ?


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Recommend you hide it when he's not looking!  Dan's got a honking pig my son bought him to annoy us- so glad when the honk broke!


----------



## raysmyheart

McKenzie said:


> Yeah she's pretty cute, but don't be fooled, she's a ratbag!
> 
> She got a new bed today. Well, technically it's for both dogs but McKenzie will use it 90% of the time, she loves these donut beds and her old one died (with a little help!). I only ever buy cheap beds which is probably false economy but I can't justify spending lots on beds, especially now Kenzie is incontinent. She seems to like it though!
> 
> View attachment 428882
> 
> 
> Edit to add: looks like this bed is popular!
> 
> View attachment 428886


Oh, that looks like a very cosy bed! Love the photos of the dogs looking very comfy! Wonderful to see McKenzie having fun in the video, playing like a puppy.


----------



## Boxer123

DanWalkersmum said:


> Recommend you hide it when he's not looking!  Dan's got a honking pig my son bought him to annoy us- so glad when the honk broke!


I can't hide things from Loki he finds it and barks at the cupboard I have to put it out the kitchen window so he knows it's gone. Then he looks sad so I get it back. We had one of those pigs for Christmas so annoying!


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Boxer123 said:


> I can't hide things from Loki he finds it and barks at the cupboard I have to put it out the kitchen window so he knows it's gone. Then he looks sad so I get it back. We had one of those pigs for Christmas so annoying!


!


----------



## Squeeze

Boxer123 said:


> It is getting beyond a joke isn't it !


Can't wait for spring now...!
Fed up with rain, wind and mud...


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Squeeze said:


> Can't wait for spring now...!
> Fed up with rain, wind and mud...


a couple of dry days would do for now too


----------



## Torin.

I was so caught up in @McKenzie's harness thread and checking websites for details and emails that I completely missed my 6pm alarm saying to get ready for bells. Legged it out of the house at 6.35 (it starts at 6.30, sometimes 5mins earlier). Cadvan was sooooo good and excitedly took his Kong Quest and started eating it straight away (if he's anxious he'll carry it around but not eat) and wasn't upset by me being writing an email on my desktop one minute and out of the door the next. Even as recently as the autumn with that sort of deviation from the normal leaving the house routine would have had him barking. Yay going back to basics has really paid off!


----------



## Guest

So we left Nova alone for a couple of hours tonight and I always leave a light on for her when it's dark outside. Hubby was the last one out today and turned off all the lights. When we got home we had a cushion soaked in saliva greeting us with a hole in it.










Of course we didn't tell her off and I just got rid of it. I wonder if she was anxious about something. No wind or rain here tonight but has never stayed in the lounge in the complete dark before. She was fine when we got home just looked a bit sad and she didn't want to look at the cushion when I took it to the bin.

I don't think she was playing because it wasn't torn or ripped apart or any of the insides pulled out. Looked like she sucked on it and chewed the whole in it.


----------



## Lurcherlad

I’d be inclined to think she was a bit anxious left in the dark.

I usually switch a lamp on if I think it will be dark by the time I get home but have forgotten a couple of times. Luckily, it made no difference to Jack.

Maybe buy a baby night light that comes on automatically when it gets dark, just in case?


----------



## Boxer123

The broccoli continues to cause discontent in the house.


----------



## Boxer123

Kakite said:


> So we left Nova alone for a couple of hours tonight and I always leave a light on for her when it's dark outside. Hubby was the last one out today and turned off all the lights. When we got home we had a cushion soaked in saliva greeting us with a hole in it.
> 
> View attachment 428974
> 
> 
> Of course we didn't tell her off and I just got rid of it. I wonder if she was anxious about something. No wind or rain here tonight but has never stayed in the lounge in the complete dark before. She was fine when we got home just looked a bit sad and she didn't want to look at the cushion when I took it to the bin.
> 
> I don't think she was playing because it wasn't torn or ripped apart or any of the insides pulled out. Looked like she sucked on it and chewed the whole in it.


I always leave a light on for the boys. One night they managed to shut themselves in the spare room. I got home and Sox was very stressed and thirsty (2 hours trapped in a tiny room with Loki ) I felt terrible.


----------



## Siskin

Isla slipped upstairs this morning to see if she could find any tissues to shred and came a cross a small bag containing some fisherman friend throat sweets. Must have rung her food bell as she tore up the bag. I came up later to discover the ripped up bag and a few slightly licked sweets. They are an acquired taste


----------



## Torin.

I go out two evenings a week and I always leave the lights on for Cad too - he's much more relaxed about the fact that I'll be coming back than if I turn them off as if it's bed time. Maybe tell your partner off instead?


----------



## Magyarmum

Boxer123 said:


> Oh such stress at least they didn't go far. We had a schnauzer escape in the village he got home straight into the garden and his owner watched where he wriggled out.


I think the Schnauzer boys have finally broken me ......... I'm exhausted!

I haven't had a wash, combed my hair and only just managed to make the bed because I've either been searching for delinquent four leggeds or blocking up holes They couldn't have chosen a better day for their "great escapes" (three today)! Freezing fog here and the paths and road is covered in black ice and even the grass is absolutely treacherous underfoot and I felt I was risking life and limb every time I went out!

Thank heavens they're both avid "sniffers" who have to investigate every blade of grass and for that reason don't travel too far from home. And I can't be too cross with them because they've both got good recall and will happily follow me home once I've found them!

Bless their little cotton socks


----------



## Boxer123

Magyarmum said:


> I think the Schnauzer boys have finally broken me ......... I'm exhausted!
> 
> I haven't had a wash, combed my hair and only just managed to make the bed because I've either been searching for delinquent four leggeds or blocking up holes They couldn't have chosen a better day for their "great escapes" (three today)! Freezing fog here and the paths and road is covered in black ice and even the grass is absolutely treacherous underfoot and I felt I was risking life and limb every time I went out!
> 
> Thank heavens they're both avid "sniffers" who have to investigate every blade of grass and for that reason don't travel too far from home. And I can't be too cross with them because they've both got good recall and will happily follow me home once I've found them!
> 
> Bless their little cotton socks


Such naughty boys ! If it makes you feel better I have days when I do not wash due to boxers. Loki would very much like to discuss their strategy.


----------



## Jason25

I got into a routine of filling up a kong and giving it to daisy before I leave, now as soon as my hand touches the kong she runs into her room and sits in her bed patiently until I give her the kong. Which is all good until I need to wash it and she sees me pick it up :Hilarious


Eventful evening, been to the woods, I feel really luckily having 3,500 acres of woodland about 5 minutes from my house lol. 

Anyway I've always wanted to walk up there when it was dark, but never had the bottle, so today we went there armed with a headlight and a metal chain lead in my pocket as a bit of back up :Hilarious I headed in and walked for an hour until it got dark and whipped out the head light.. I really should of tried it at home first, the thing was utter crap which I could only see about 3ft in front of me, but just got in with it and made my way back to the van..i gotta say I really did enjoy it, you could hear all the birds singing which don't really hear as much during the day. The only thing that put me on edge a bit was daisy stopping and staring into the trees on my side lol. 

Gonna get a better headlight tomorrow and go again


----------



## Boxer123

Jason25 said:


> I got into a routine of filling up a kong and giving it to daisy before I leave, now as soon as my hand touches the kong she runs into her room and sits in her bed patiently until I give her the kong. Which is all good until I need to wash it and she sees me pick it up :Hilarious
> 
> Eventful evening, been to the woods, I feel really luckily having 3,500 acres of woodland about 5 minutes from my house lol.
> 
> Anyway I've always wanted to walk up there when it was dark, but never had the bottle, so today we went there armed with a headlight and a metal chain lead in my pocket as a bit of back up :Hilarious I headed in and walked for an hour until it got dark and whipped out the head light.. I really should of tried it at home first, the thing was utter crap which I could only see about 3ft in front of me, but just got in with it and made my way back to the van..i gotta say I really did enjoy it, you could hear all the birds singing which don't really hear as much during the day. The only thing that put me on edge a bit was daisy stopping and staring into the trees on my side lol.
> 
> Gonna get a better headlight tomorrow and go again


Didn't bump into Pennywise then


----------



## Jason25

Boxer123 said:


> Didn't bump into Pennywise then


Don't even go there, as it started getting dark I started thinking of the film annabelle that I watched a few nights ago :Hilarious


----------



## Boxer123

Jason25 said:


> Don't even go there, as it started getting dark I started thinking of the film annabelle that I watched a few nights ago :Hilarious


I do believe even evil entities would avoid me and the boxers their behaviour is so bad.


----------



## Guest

Lurcherlad said:


> I'd be inclined to think she was a bit anxious left in the dark.
> 
> I usually switch a lamp on if I think it will be dark by the time I get home but have forgotten a couple of times. Luckily, it made no difference to Jack.
> 
> Maybe buy a baby night light that comes on automatically when it gets dark, just in case?


That's a great idea and I will do that today. I felt rally bad for her. But poor hubby felt worse, he was so stressed and just forgot to leave a light on.


----------



## Guest

Boxer123 said:


> I do believe even evil entities would avoid me and the boxers their behaviour is so bad.


you crack me up with your funny posts, I would love to meet you and the boys one day


----------



## MissKittyKat

Jason25 said:


> I got into a routine of filling up a kong and giving it to daisy before I leave, now as soon as my hand touches the kong she runs into her room and sits in her bed patiently until I give her the kong. Which is all good until I need to wash it and she sees me pick it up :Hilarious
> 
> Eventful evening, been to the woods, I feel really luckily having 3,500 acres of woodland about 5 minutes from my house lol.
> 
> Anyway I've always wanted to walk up there when it was dark, but never had the bottle, so today we went there armed with a headlight and a metal chain lead in my pocket as a bit of back up :Hilarious I headed in and walked for an hour until it got dark and whipped out the head light.. I really should of tried it at home first, the thing was utter crap which I could only see about 3ft in front of me, but just got in with it and made my way back to the van..i gotta say I really did enjoy it, you could hear all the birds singing which don't really hear as much during the day. The only thing that put me on edge a bit was daisy stopping and staring into the trees on my side lol.
> 
> Gonna get a better headlight tomorrow and go again


Woody and I love canicrossing in the dark but we are in a group. I have to trust my dog implicitly as on the trails I can't always see where we are going but he does x









As I've got older I've started to worry less, if something is going to happen it just will and I don't won't to miss out on anything because of that.
I do take my heavy duty torch with me for a little reassurance as Woody would just lick any fellow human!


----------



## Boxer123

Kakite said:


> you crack me up with your funny posts, I would love to meet you and the boys one day


I will post them first class airmail.

Poor little Loki has got the runs he's just sprinted downstairs and waited by the back door such a good boy. I hope he's ok.


----------



## Guest

Boxer123 said:


> I will post them first class airmail.
> 
> Poor little Loki has got the runs he's just sprinted downstairs and waited by the back door such a good boy. I hope he's ok.


poor baby hope he is ok too! I'm at work and would love me some boxer air mail!!!


----------



## Boxer123

Kakite said:


> poor baby hope he is ok too! I'm at work and would love me some boxer air mail!!!


No returns please  Loki would love Nova he loves the ladies. We are having a little cuddle poor boy.


----------



## Guest

Boxer123 said:


> No returns please  Loki would love Nova he loves the ladies. We are having a little cuddle poor boy.


Yeah I think they would get on, she loves her snuggles too. They both have long lenky legs  I wonder if she'll ever grow into them or just stay like that!


----------



## Boxer123

Kakite said:


> Yeah I think they would get on, she loves her snuggles too. They both have long lenky legs  I wonder if she'll ever grow into them or just stay like that!


I know people always laugh at Loki's legs.


----------



## Torin.

Actually as a follow-on from last night's conversation, I left Cadvan tonight for 3hrs (having left him for 3.hrs late morning too). Previously I've been out of the house for a maximum of 1.5hrs in the evening. The spycam picked up one bit of noise, and he wanted a proper cuddle when I got back (while I was desperate for the loo...), but after that he just settled down on a bed near me. I was all prepared for him to do a bit of stress humping or similar, but nope! Will be interesting to see if he's any more clingy the next time I leave him, but super pleased with him.


----------



## Guest

Matchy matchy poses always amuse me


----------



## raysmyheart

MissKittyKat said:


> Woody and I love canicrossing in the dark but we are in a group. I have to trust my dog implicitly as on the trails I can't always see where we are going but he does x
> 
> View attachment 429010
> 
> As I've got older I've started to worry less, if something is going to happen it just will and I don't won't to miss out on anything because of that.
> I do take my heavy duty torch with me for a little reassurance as Woody would just lick any fellow human!


This sounds awesome and a wonderful photo, as well!


----------



## Guest

McKenzie said:


> Matchy matchy poses always amuse me
> 
> View attachment 429039


lovely!!! They look so comfy.

Some photos from our Bush walk today:


----------



## Guest

Kakite said:


> lovely!!! They look so comfy.
> 
> Some photos from our Bush walk today:
> 
> View attachment 429040
> 
> 
> View attachment 429041
> 
> 
> View attachment 429042


That looks like fun! We can't go to the river at the moment because of the toxic blue-green algae, much to Elliot's dismay.


----------



## Guest

McKenzie said:


> That looks like fun! We can't go to the river at the moment because of the toxic blue-green algae, much to Elliot's dismay.


that's a shame!!! Hope it'll clear soon.


----------



## Beth78

Got 2 visitors coming later that Whisp has never met.
I'm hoping she will be a calm girl, going to have a pocket full of biscuits just in case.

She's usually very good, just sniffs then cuddles up with me.

As long as they don't make a fuss of her and over excite her she should be fine.


----------



## Magyarmum

Boxer123 said:


> Such naughty boys ! If it makes you feel better I have days when I do not wash due to boxers. Loki would very much like to discuss their strategy.


I was going to have a shower yesterday evening but decided I was too tired to bother, but have had one this morning and feel much better for it. Could have cheerfully strangled one small black hairy creature though for getting me up at 5.15 this morning.grumbling about how he needed to go to the loo

Don't they realise their hooman needs her sleep!

My heart was in my mouth letting them out in the dark last night and this morning, just in case there's a hole in the fence that I've missed. I don't fancy "skating" on the icy ground in the pitch black searching.for errant four leggeds!

The white fing says "Loki, keep your mouth shut, say nowt and the minute your hooman turns her back on you........... GO FOR IT"!


----------



## Guest

My dogs (like lots of dogs I expect) love tearing up tissues. I had left one sitting on the coffee table (don't judge!) and Elliot knows he's not allowed to steal things off the coffee table. I could see his brain ticking over...

He nonchalantly sidled over to the coffee table, keeping one eye on me in case I was about to tell him off, and very slowly and carefully got the edge of his tissues between teeth and slowly dragged it over to the edge of the table until it fell off. Then it was fair game because it was on the floor! :Hilarious

Idiot dog!


----------



## margy

Suzie used to raid my bedroom waste bin and shred up tissues, leaving a trail all down the stairs!


----------



## DanWalkersmum

McKenzie said:


> My dogs (like lots of dogs I expect) love tearing up tissues. I had left one sitting on the coffee table (don't judge!) and Elliot knows he's not allowed to steal things off the coffee table. I could see his brain ticking over...
> 
> He nonchalantly sidled over to the coffee table, keeping one eye on me in case I was about to tell him off, and very slowly and carefully got the edge of his tissues between teeth and slowly dragged it over to the edge of the table until it fell off. Then it was fair game because it was on the floor! :Hilarious
> 
> Idiot dog!


 that sounds very familiar! Dan just goes behind the sofa, and I just know he's got something he shouldn't have! I had an awful cold last week and he managed to get one very soggy used tissue yeuck, think he ate at least hal of it before I could catch him - daft dog


----------



## DanWalkersmum

margy said:


> Suzie used to raid my bedroom waste bin and shred up tissues, leaving a trail all down the stairs!


I've put my bedroom bin in the windowsill because of this, another little lifestyle tweak


----------



## Boxer123

Loki is off to the vets he’s been quite lethargic all day. He is still eating and his poops are more normal but I’m worried.


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Boxer123 said:


> Loki is off to the vets he's been quite lethargic all day. He is still eating and his poops are more normal but I'm worried.


Hope he's ok and back to normal asapx


----------



## Boxer123

DanWalkersmum said:


> Hope he's ok and back to normal asapx


He has a high temperature and she has given him antibiotics. She has had a few in this week and thinks he could be from all the muddy puddles.


----------



## margy

Glad to hear it's nothing serious and he should be fine again soon. Poor little Loki.


----------



## Magyarmum

Poor Loki. The Schnauzer boys hope he'll soon be feeling better!


----------



## Boxer123

margy said:


> Glad to hear it's nothing serious and he should be fine again soon. Poor little Loki.





Magyarmum said:


> Poor Loki. The Schnauzer boys hope he'll soon be feeling better!


Thank you I'm not used to him being so quiet.


----------



## Boxer123

So sad the worst day for a baby boxer.


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Boxer123 said:


> He has a high temperature and she has given him antibiotics. She has had a few in this week and thinks he could be from all the muddy puddles.


 bl**dy rain! Get well soon Loki x


----------



## Guest

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 429086
> So sad the worst day for a baby boxer.


How is he now? Poor baby boy!!!


----------



## Guest

I bought a front ring harness for Nova a while ago, but it was too big even with the smallest adjustment and unfortunately with that particular brand she was right between sizes with her long skinny build. So I've been searching for another one and it arrived today. We didn't end up walking in it, because I wasn't sure if that looks like it's fitted right. I know it's hard to tell from a photo. It's a medium size and it's almost to the smallest adjustment. Does it look like it sits too low on her chest?


----------



## Magyarmum

It's a good job I checked .....................

My neighbour called round yesterday in the late afternoon and on hearing about the boys escaping through the fence, offered to repair it for me. By the time he'd left my house it was getting dark so I wasn't able to check what he'd done. He did say though that it was OK to let the dogs out in the garden haha!

This morning before I let the boys out, rather than take his word for it I decided to take a look, and sure enough all the bricks I used to block one of the holes had been removed and the other, although he was obviously in the process of repairing it nevertheless had a gap large enough for both dogs to wriggle though:Arghh:Arghh:Arghh:Arghh.

The holes have now been blocked up again ............. by me!


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Magyarmum said:


> It's a good job I checked .....................
> 
> My neighbour called round yesterday in the late afternoon and on hearing about the boys escaping through the fence, offered to repair it for me. By the time he'd left my house it was getting dark so I wasn't able to check what he'd done. He did say though that it was OK to let the dogs out in the garden haha!
> 
> This morning before I let the boys out, rather than take his word for it I decided to take a look, and sure enough all the bricks I used to block one of the holes had been removed and the other, although he was obviously in the process of repairing it nevertheless had a gap large enough for both dogs to wriggle though:Arghh:Arghh:Arghh:Arghh.
> 
> The holes have now been blocked up again ............. by me!


Those boys! :Banghead Now they have had a taste of freedom you will need to be extra vigilant, maybe invest in escape proof fencing or even make them a smaller fenced off area so you can at least have some much needed respite  !


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 429086
> So sad the worst day for a baby boxer.


Hope Loki is ok? Bouncing off the walls again!


----------



## Anniston

I hope everyone's fine and having a great day.


----------



## Anniston

I hope everyone's fine and having a great day.


----------



## Magyarmum

DanWalkersmum said:


> Those boys! :Banghead Now they have had a taste of freedom you will need to be extra vigilant, maybe invest in escape proof fencing or even make them a smaller fenced off area so you can at least have some much needed respite  !


It normally is escape proof as it's a chain wire fence attached to metal posts set in concrete which cost me over £600 to put up some 10 years ago. .It's just that either a wild creature or one of the village dogs has pushed/burrowed its way through the base of the wire, leaving holes which the boys can squeeze through.

Really it's just a temporary set back because in the 6 years I've owned Gwylim the only time he's gone AWOL is if someone's left one of the gates open. I can't remember the last time there was a break in the fence, and as my neighbour is back again and appearing to do a good job, hopefully it won't happen again for a long time!

Oh and I have to say that Gwylim is a sweetheart because he just goes through the hole then makes his way to the front gate and waits to be let in. Grisha's the wanderer but even then he's not too bad because he's a bit scared of other dogs and as there are free roaming village dogs in both directions they bark at him and send him back towards home.


----------



## Boxer123

DanWalkersmum said:


> Hope Loki is ok? Bouncing off the walls again!


He is still not really himself poos are normal and he's eating but he is tired. He's had two lots of antibiotics so far hopefully he will be back to normal soon.


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Magyarmum said:


> It normally is escape proof as it's a chain wire fence attached to metal posts set in concrete which cost me over £600 to put up some 10 years ago. .It's just that either a wild creature or one of the village dogs has pushed/burrowed its way through the base of the wire, leaving holes which the boys can squeeze through.
> 
> Really it's just a temporary set back because in the 6 years I've owned Gwylim the only time he's gone AWOL is if someone's left one of the gates open. I can't remember the last time there was a break in the fence, and as my neighbour is back again and appearing to do a good job, hopefully it won't happen again for a long time!
> 
> Oh and I have to say that Gwylim is a sweetheart because he just goes through the hole then makes his way to the front gate and waits to be let in. Grisha's the wanderer but even then he's not too bad because he's a bit scared of other dogs and as there are free roaming village dogs in both directions they bark at him and send him back towards home.


They are good boys then really. just like to keep you on your toes! The cost of fencing my little back garden of just 5 wooden panels to be replaced on one side £500! It's nothing special, just slots between concrete posts - this year we have 6 more to do across the back of the garden, but the posts need to be replaced they have rotted so it will cost even more, but it's fully enclosed, nothing is cheap here in the uk!


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Boxer123 said:


> He is still not really himself poos are normal and he's eating but he is tired. He's had two lots of antibiotics so far hopefully he will be back to normal soon.


Well that's good to hear some improvement, plenty of tlc should see him better soon, hope Sox is free of symptoms and helping you to look after Loki. x


----------



## Boxer123

DanWalkersmum said:


> Well that's good to hear some improvement, plenty of tlc should see him better soon, hope Sox is free of symptoms and helping you to look after Loki. x


Sox is in good spirits I think he is enjoying pupper not irritating him.


----------



## Magyarmum

DanWalkersmum said:


> They are good boys then really. just like to keep you on your toes! The cost of fencing my little back garden of just 5 wooden panels to be replaced on one side £500! It's nothing special, just slots between concrete posts - this year we have 6 more to do across the back of the garden, but the posts need to be replaced they have rotted so it will cost even more, but it's fully enclosed, nothing is cheap here in the uk!


I hate to think how much it would cost today. The fence was put up for me by a local farmer and his sons and they charged me hardly anything for the labour.

My neighbour is doing a good job repairing the fence. He's patched the holes with new pieces of chain wire and fastened then to the existing fencing with wire.and staked the pieces into the ground at the bottom (if that makes sense).

The boys aren't very happy with me because I won't let them out. Gwylim's gone to bed in a huff and Grisha' flonked out on the sofa. But their mum was very noble by risking her life and limb taking them for a short walk along muddy icy paths. We did get a bit tangled up though because I'd taken my stick with me so was walking them only using one hand.


----------



## Boxer123

Magyarmum said:


> I hate to think how much it would cost today. The fence was put up for me by a local farmer and his sons and they charged me hardly anything for the labour.
> 
> My neighbour is doing a good job repairing the fence. He's patched the holes with new pieces of chain wire and fastened then to the existing fencing with wire.and staked the pieces into the ground at the bottom (if that makes sense).
> 
> The boys aren't very happy with me because I won't let them out. Gwylim's gone to bed in a huff and Grisha' flonked out on the sofa. But their mum was very noble by risking her life and limb taking them for a short walk along muddy icy paths. We did get a bit tangled up though because I'd taken my stick with me so was walking them only using one hand.


Naughty boys they would get on well with boxers.i hope they are grateful for you working so hard to make it right for them.


----------



## Boxer123

I've come hone for lunch he is playing with his squeaky broccoli again which is good and we are having a little cuddle.


----------



## Magyarmum

Boxer123 said:


> Naughty boys they would get on well with boxers.i hope they are grateful for you working so hard to make it right for them.


Grateful? You must be joking!

They're as mad as hell with me for spoiling their fun. Both of them have inspected the repairs thoroughly and twice Grisha's unsuccessfully tried to demolish them and can't, much to his disgust! Gwylim I think has finally given up but Grisha's been going round the garden searching for another escape route!

They've both been grounded for the rest of the day!

Sox and Loki Boxers can't possibly be as norty as horrid ickle Schnauzer boyz


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Boxer123 said:


> Sox is in good spirits I think he is enjoying pupper not irritating him.


 I bet he is!


----------



## Boxer123

Magyarmum said:


> Grateful? You must be joking!
> 
> They're as mad as hell with me for spoiling their fun. Both of them have inspected the repairs thoroughly and twice Grisha's unsuccessfully tried to demolish them and can't, much to his disgust! Gwylim I think has finally given up but Grisha's been going round the garden searching for another escape route!
> 
> They've both been grounded for the rest of the day!
> 
> Sox and Loki Boxers can't possibly be as norty as horrid ickle Schnauzer boyz


Sox would be the same and give up quickly but Loki would carry on being a pain.


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Magyarmum said:


> I hate to think how much it would cost today. The fence was put up for me by a local farmer and his sons and they charged me hardly anything for the labour.
> 
> My neighbour is doing a good job repairing the fence. He's patched the holes with new pieces of chain wire and fastened then to the existing fencing with wire.and staked the pieces into the ground at the bottom (if that makes sense).
> 
> The boys aren't very happy with me because I won't let them out. Gwylim's gone to bed in a huff and Grisha' flonked out on the sofa. But their mum was very noble by risking her life and limb taking them for a short walk along muddy icy paths. We did get a bit tangled up though because I'd taken my stick with me so was walking them only using one hand.


Well only another couple of months of winter to go....... hopefully I hate the short, cold wet days of winter, can't wait for spring to come.....


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Magyarmum said:


> Grateful? You must be joking!
> 
> They're as mad as hell with me for spoiling their fun. Both of them have inspected the repairs thoroughly and twice Grisha's unsuccessfully tried to demolish them and can't, much to his disgust! Gwylim I think has finally given up but Grisha's been going round the garden searching for another escape route!
> 
> They've both been grounded for the rest of the day!
> 
> Sox and Loki Boxers can't possibly be as norty as horrid ickle Schnauzer boyz


I'd pay good money to see the boxers and schnauzer boys having fun together!  I wonder which ones would win a prize for being naughtiest? Love 'emx


----------



## margy

Just thought I'd ask, can I put meat paste on a lick mat for Belle? As you know she is on steroids for her cancerous lump and one of the nasty side affects is she is constantly hungry. She has also become very anxious when I go out and has taken to yowling {luckily I have understanding neighbours, who are also getting older and are hard of hearing, how lucky is that!} I think she may be missing Suzie. Anyway I thought I'd leave a licky mat to keep her occupied while I'm at work, but she doesn't like the peanut butter and I did put some sardines on but that made her a little loose, bowel wise. She is a fuss pot as to what I can put on it, doesn't like banana or anything like that.


----------



## lullabydream

margy said:


> Just thought I'd ask, can I put meat paste on a lick mat for Belle? As you know she is on steroids for her cancerous lump and one of the nasty side affects is she is constantly hungry. She has also become very anxious when I go out and has taken to yowling {luckily I have understanding neighbours, who are also getting older and are hard of hearing, how lucky is that!} I think she may be missing Suzie. Anyway I thought I'd leave a licky mat to keep her occupied while I'm at work, but she doesn't like the peanut butter and I did put some sardines on but that made her a little loose, bowel wise. She is a fuss pot as to what I can put on it, doesn't like banana or anything like that.


I use a licky mat the same as a kong, as in the same rules.. If I am happy for my dogs to eat it then anything goes. So if I can stuff it in a Kong, its good to go for me, if I can squish and spread it for a licky mat, that does for me too!


----------



## margy

lullabydream said:


> I use a licky mat the same as a kong, as in the same rules.. If I am happy for my dogs to eat it then anything goes. So if I can stuff it in a Kong, its good to go for me, if I can squish and spread it for a licky mat, that does for me too!


Hubby has come home from shopping with a jar of meat paste he bought especially for her do you think I could use it, just thinking of salt content etc.


----------



## Guest

A small amount will be fine. You could mix it with something else if you only want to give her a tiny bit? Cream cheese is good on lickimats or baby food (my two love fruit).


----------



## margy

Oh yes I forgot about cream cheese she is keen on that, thanks.


----------



## SusieRainbow

lullabydream said:


> I use a licky mat the same as a kong, as in the same rules.. If I am happy for my dogs to eat it then anything goes. So if I can stuff it in a Kong, its good to go for me, if I can squish and spread it for a licky mat, that does for me too!


I use fish mousse from Fish4Dogs, salmon or trout. 1 pouch will do 4 kongs for my 2 hounds, I don't fill them to the very top, just a squirt in each. I also drop a few little treats in too, Pooch and Mutt mini calming treats.
https://www.fish4dogs.com/products/trout-mousse-4-dogs.aspx


----------



## Torin.

Is there something in the PF air?

Cad kept getting up last night in a way that would have been more concerning if I wasn't dragging myself out of bed in a "NOT AGAIIIIIIN" type way. But then on his 5th time up at about 5.30am he was sick on the carpet at the foot of my bed (nothing like an animal vomiting to make you actually suddenly fully wake up). As in proper stuff coming up rather than bile stuff. Not entirely sure what it was as he'd not had a chance to consume anything abnormal. But anyway, he was fine after that.

Gave him breakfast later than normal and only half amounts, and then some wet food in a toy this afternoon. He seems alright now, but I'll be interested in seeing how he sleeps tonight. I'm hoping for more restful sleep in any case...


----------



## Torin.

I do fruit or safe meaty baby foods for Cad on lickimats at lot  Forks for mashing help for getting wet food on! I usually freeze or at least par-freeze them as otherwise they last all of about 5 minutes.


----------



## Boxer123

Still worried about Loki. He was sick once last night. He is so tired. He is eating and playing a little bit. He has only just got up but then so has sox so it’s difficult to know how worried I should be.


----------



## Boxer123

And now he zooming in the frost don’t know what to do with him.


----------



## Lurcherlad

It could take a few days before his tum recovers fully.


----------



## Boxer123

Lurcherlad said:


> It could take a few days before his tum recovers fully.


I'm thinking that like when we have a big. I was chatting to his breeder last night she said the same I get so anxious because of what happened with lily. They love the frost they get silly in it.


----------



## Jason25

Boxer123 said:


> Still worried about Loki. He was sick once last night. He is so tired. He is eating and playing a little bit. He has only just got up but then so has sox so it's difficult to know how worried I should be.


I think the eating and playing is a really good sign, just if he goes off his food or water then I'd start to worry more. I hope he gets well soon 


















We got up really early this morning and headed to the woods with the new head torch.

It was a great experience and I can't wait to go again.

Only bad thing to happen was I heard rustling in the trees next to me so I stop and look towards it with my head torch on and all I can see is about 6 pairs of eyes staring at me before they ran off.. It must of been deer but it scared the life out of me :Hilarious


----------



## Boxer123

Jason25 said:


> I think the eating and playing is a really good sign, just if he goes off his food or water then I'd start to worry more. I hope he gets well soon
> 
> View attachment 429167
> 
> View attachment 429168
> 
> 
> We got up really early this morning and headed to the woods with the new head torch.
> 
> It was a great experience and I can't wait to go again.
> 
> Only bad thing to happen was I heard rustling in the trees next to me so I stop and look towards it with my head torch on and all I can see is about 6 pairs of eyes staring at me before they ran off.. It must of been deer but it scared the life out of me :Hilarious


Thank you I bet it was cold this morning!


----------



## Magyarmum

The Schnauzer boys are on probation

This morning before letting them out, I got dressed and prepared myself for another "great escape",attempt which fortunately didn't happen although the "wite fing" did have a go at demolishing the fortifications my neighbour had put up! .

As I wanted a shower and to wash my hair, when I called them in I had to get undressed again! The things we do for our pooches! Donn't know what happened, maybe an air lock, but got attacked by the shower head which somehow flipped back and spewed water all over the bathroom floor!:Arghh

At the moment the pair of them are outside sitting near to the front door. They're waiting for my neighbour to emerge from the woodshed, where he's chopping sticks for me, so they can bark at him when he comes to the front door! 

Methinks they're trying to redeem themselves by pretending to protect me? 

Sorry boys you'll have to do better than that for me to forgive you completely!


----------



## Jason25

Boxer123 said:


> Thank you I bet it was cold this morning!


It was cold, I slipped on the icey road as I was crossing it, nothing hurt except my pride :Hilarious Where as daisy was walking in a stream like it was a warm bubble bath :Facepalm


----------



## Magyarmum

Jason25 said:


> It was cold, I slipped on the icey road as I was crossing it, nothing hurt except my pride :Hilarious Where as daisy was walking in a stream like it was a warm bubble bath :Facepalm


The road and paths around the village are so icy you risk life and limb trying to walk on them. The grass is covered in patches of sheet ice and even though I'm wearing snow boots I'm slipping and sliding all over the place. Don't know which is worse the ice or the mud!


----------



## Boxer123

Magyarmum said:


> The road and paths around the village are so icy you risk life and limb trying to walk on them. The grass is covered in patches of sheet ice and even though I'm wearing snow boots I'm slipping and sliding all over the place. Don't know which is worse the ice or the mud!


Definitely looking forward to spring. Hope those boys are behaving.


----------



## Torin.

Torin. said:


> He seems alright now, but I'll be interested in seeing how he sleeps tonight. I'm hoping for more restful sleep in any case...


Slightly better! He was up a couple of times before actually going to sleep, which completely threw me off getting to sleep and so I was still awake at 4am... But once Cadvan himself was asleep he didn't get up again. which admittedly made me feel more grumpy at him at 4am


----------



## MissKittyKat

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 429161
> 
> 
> I'm thinking that like when we have a big. I was chatting to his breeder last night she said the same I get so anxious because of what happened with lily. They love the frost they get silly in it.


I think you will always be a little anxious after what happened to Lily. I worry about my cats getting diabetes as the first cat we adopted had it and it was so horrible to see Tiggy deteriorate bit I just do what I can to look after all the beasts.

Woody loves the frost too  Everyone at canicross this morning was laughing at him as before we got going he had to do his Lab yoga all across the frost field, being attached to me just makes it a little more difficult.



Jason25 said:


> I think the eating and playing is a really good sign, just if he goes off his food or water then I'd start to worry more. I hope he gets well soon
> 
> View attachment 429167
> 
> View attachment 429168
> 
> 
> We got up really early this morning and headed to the woods with the new head torch.
> 
> It was a great experience and I can't wait to go again.
> 
> Only bad thing to happen was I heard rustling in the trees next to me so I stop and look towards it with my head torch on and all I can see is about 6 pairs of eyes staring at me before they ran off.. It must of been deer but it scared the life out of me :Hilarious


Wait until you have them unexpectedly running across your path, that's interesting. We see lots of greeny / yellow deer eyes on our night runs and if they are brave enough or spooked they will run across the path of the dogs and then get freaked out.

I run with a sprocker who can sniff a deer out no problems so we always know when they are about x


----------



## Boxer123

Good news Loki is back to being a PITA squeaking his broccoli whilst I’m trying to watch tv. I think he is on the mend.


----------



## margy

Good news!!


----------



## Boxer123

Sox has just been sick .... 

Am I next ?


----------



## margy

We had a problem with Belle and Suzie last summer, first Suzie had diarrhoea then Belle, it was horrendous. Poor Suzie being frail was worse. When I took them to the vet she said there was a virus going around.Probably that's the case with Loki and Sox. Have you spoken with any of your neighbours? Maybe their dogs have had the same.


----------



## Boxer123

margy said:


> We had a problem with Belle and Suzie last summer, first Suzie had diarrhoea then Belle, it was horrendous. Poor Suzie being frail was worse. When I took them to the vet she said there was a virus going around.Probably that's the case with Loki and Sox. Have you spoken with any of your neighbours? Maybe their dogs have had the same.


They have been ok (neighbours) but the vet said she has had a few in with this. Sox is now looking sorry for himself. Poor boys.


----------



## margy

Hopefully just a 24hr thing, fingers crossed.


----------



## Boxer123

margy said:


> Hopefully just a 24hr thing, fingers crossed.


I hope so what a nightmare. I bet if I catch it they will not have any sympathy.


----------



## Guest

Boxer123 said:


> Good news Loki is back to being a PITA squeaking his broccoli whilst I'm trying to watch tv. I think he is on the mend.


Best news to read


----------



## Cookielabrador

Boxer123 said:


> Good news Loki is back to being a PITA squeaking his broccoli whilst I'm trying to watch tv. I think he is on the mend.


That's great news! Hopefully he'll be better soon.
Cookie insisted she dragged me out on a walk this morning. It's freezing!


----------



## Boxer123

Sox is now really poorly  Loki has had a good walk with his mate the lab. Sox is feeling very sorry for himself.


----------



## margy

Aww poor boy lots of TLC needed. Sending him a hug from me and Belle x


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Boxer123 said:


> Sox is now really poorly  Loki has had a good walk with his mate the lab. Sox is feeling very sorry for himself.


Sorry Sox is poorly now, Dan sends hugsx Glad to hear Loki is ok though.


----------



## Boxer123

margy said:


> Aww poor boy lots of TLC needed. Sending him a hug from me and Belle x


Thank you we are snuggling on the sofa.


----------



## Boxer123

DanWalkersmum said:


> Sorry Sox is poorly now, Dan sends hugsx Glad to hear Loki is ok though.


Sox is definitely a worst patient he keeps looking at me like sort it out women.


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Boxer123 said:


> Sox is definitely a worst patient he keeps looking at me like sort it out women.


 aww poor Sox, such a good boy.


----------



## Boxer123

DanWalkersmum said:


> aww poor Sox, such a good boy.


It has been horrible it's to quiet in the house.


----------



## Torin.

Cadvan was very good about his being left for my surprise Sunday bell ringing. And then I did some gardening when I got back leaving him inside to try and build the total time alone a bit more (so a total of about 3hrs). Lovely and relaxed dog 

Haven't planned our exercise/ training for this afternoon yet. Maybe some conditioning outside in the cold? It's 2pm and there's still frost in the shady bits of the garden! :O I'm a bit tired now for a walk, even if it is pretty... @Cookielabrador I love those photos, especially the 1st and 3rd ones.


----------



## Torin.

Boxer123 said:


> Sox is now really poorly  Loki has had a good walk with his mate the lab. Sox is feeling very sorry for himself.


Oh no, I'm really sorry to hear that  Is Loki being a good and gentle friend to him?


----------



## Boxer123

Torin. said:


> Oh no, I'm really sorry to hear that  Is Loki being a good and gentle friend to him?


Loki still isn't 100 per cent so they are both quite sleepy. They have been snuggling up together.


----------



## Boxer123

This is the worst day ever for boxers. Sox has gone to his room for the afternoon. I may go back to the vets tomorrow.


----------



## MissKittyKat

@Boxer123

Just seen this on Facebook

https://www.countryliving.com/uk/wildlife/pets/a29184955/vets-warn-pet-owners-virus-uk/


----------



## Guest

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 429287
> This is the worst day ever for boxers. Sox has gone to his room for the afternoon. I may go back to the vets tomorrow.


Aw I really want to give them some snuggles too. Breaks your heart when they're not themselves doesn't it?

we are struggling with the heat over here... took Nova for a swim today and I bought her a new cooling mat, unfortunately Sunny (our kitty) destroyed Novas other cooling mat.

Went for river swims today


----------



## Boxer123

Kakite said:


> Aw I really want to give them some snuggles too. Breaks your heart when they're not themselves doesn't it?
> 
> we are struggling with the heat over here... took Nova for a swim today and I bought her a new cooling mat, unfortunately Sunny (our kitty) destroyed Novas other cooling mat.
> 
> Went for river swims today
> 
> View attachment 429329


She looks cool that's all you can do sometimes when it's so hot is pop them in water. What is the temperature?


----------



## Boxer123

Sox is eating again which is good. I hope they are on the mend.


----------



## Boxer123

What a beautiful morning...


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 429333
> View attachment 429334
> View attachment 429335
> View attachment 429336
> What a beautiful morning...


lovely sunrise pics, hope Sox and Loki get well soon x OH has just gone out with Dan for morning walkies, he was a bit reluctant though, it's so frosty and cold this morning and he didn't really want to go yet too comfy in bed!


----------



## Boxer123

DanWalkersmum said:


> lovely sunrise pics, hope Sox and Loki get well soon x OH has just gone out with Dan for morning walkies, he was a bit reluctant though, it's so frosty and cold this morning and he didn't really want to go yet too comfy in bed!


They are both improving Sox had a little walk and skipped all the way.


----------



## Jason25

MissKittyKat said:


> I think you will always be a little anxious after what happened to Lily. I worry about my cats getting diabetes as the first cat we adopted had it and it was so horrible to see Tiggy deteriorate bit I just do what I can to look after all the beasts.
> 
> Woody loves the frost too  Everyone at canicross this morning was laughing at him as before we got going he had to do his Lab yoga all across the frost field, being attached to me just makes it a little more difficult.
> 
> Wait until you have them unexpectedly running across your path, that's interesting. We see lots of greeny / yellow deer eyes on our night runs and if they are brave enough or spooked they will run across the path of the dogs and then get freaked out.
> 
> I run with a sprocker who can sniff a deer out no problems so we always know when they are about x


I'm glad one didn't run out on us because I'd of probably ran aswell  It's the eyes lighting up that did it for me lol.

About a week before that me and daisy were driving up around that way and seen some deers crossing the road, so I've slowed down to a few mph as I passed them (they was on my left) then out of no where this lunatic deer jumps out of hedge on my right and runs straight in the road, it had second thoughts and turned around and ran back. I stopped at the same time and luckily I didn't hit it but it was only a few inches from the wing of my van lol. Lucky deer :Hilarious


----------



## Boxer123

The boys are back on form. They both had the same bug Sox is definitely the drama queen of the pair and had me on the phone to the emergency vets on Sunday. Could they have picked it up from the field we rent it has a high volume of dogs going through.


----------



## lullabydream

Boxer123 said:


> Could they have picked it up from the field we rent it has a high volume of


That would be my prime suspect.. It's quite common with large groups of dogs at meet ups bug's can spread easily. Poor boys.
Though it could be possibly from anywhere, seems easily transferable if both boys come down with it. Have *touch wood* never had all mine come down with the same thing.. They just like to get poisoned together apparently!!!

Hopefully the frost kills whatever it is, but it's probably one of those bugs that won't die for a bit!


----------



## margy

There is a small area of grass where I often took Suzie and Belle, last summer they both got a severe case of diarrhoea. Also on speaking to the neighbour their dog had also been poorly after going on it. A lot of people use this area also foxes pass there, so we did think they caught a bug there. Pleased to see the boys have recovered!


----------



## Nonnie

Bit nippy this morning...
IMG_3864 by Ned Ster, on Flickr
IMG_3877 by Ned Ster, on Flickr
IMG_3858 by Ned Ster, on Flickr
IMG_3805 by Ned Ster, on Flickr
IMG_3801 by Ned Ster, on Flickr
20200121_091826 by Ned Ster, on Flickr


----------



## margy

Lovely photos I much prefer the weather to be like that, it's mild and breezy here. Like that coat it looks cosy.


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Nonnie said:


> Bit nippy this morning...
> IMG_3864 by Ned Ster, on Flickr
> IMG_3877 by Ned Ster, on Flickr
> IMG_3858 by Ned Ster, on Flickr
> IMG_3805 by Ned Ster, on Flickr
> IMG_3801 by Ned Ster, on Flickr
> 20200121_091826 by Ned Ster, on Flickr


Looks quite eerie there, lovely fresh, frosty pics, I agree that coat is a lovely colour on him on a morning like this to keep cosy.


----------



## Boxer123

Nonnie said:


> Bit nippy this morning...
> IMG_3864 by Ned Ster, on Flickr
> IMG_3877 by Ned Ster, on Flickr
> IMG_3858 by Ned Ster, on Flickr
> IMG_3805 by Ned Ster, on Flickr
> IMG_3801 by Ned Ster, on Flickr
> 20200121_091826 by Ned Ster, on Flickr


Amazing pictures are they from your phone ?


----------



## Boxer123

Not really sure this is how you sit on the sofa


----------



## Nonnie

Boxer123 said:


> Amazing pictures are they from your phone ?


Only the last one. Others are from a compact.


----------



## Torin.

I got home from bell ringing tonight and for the first time EVER Cad was curled up in bed when I walked in rather than up at the gate to meet me <3

Also Mr Octopus is sad to learn that landsharks exist


----------



## Squeeze

Sorry to hear the boys have been unwell @Boxer123... Seems a lot of it about, Jaxon didn't eat for two days last week and two ladies at work have had poorly pups this past fortnight too...

In other news... The sun came out...!


----------



## Boxer123

Squeeze said:


> Sorry to hear the boys have been unwell @Boxer123... Seems a lot of it about, Jaxon didn't eat for two days last week and two ladies at work have had poorly pups this past fortnight too...
> 
> In other news... The sun came out...!
> View attachment 429532


Thank you they are back to eating me out of house and home. Loki is strutting his stuff around the village.


----------



## Squeeze

Boxer123 said:


> Thank you they are back to eating me out of house and home. Loki is strutting his stuff around the village.


Yay that's good... Little do they know the worry they cause...


----------



## margy

Belle was off her food yesterday and vomited last night, symptoms very like the boys, she was sleepy in the evening I put it down to her being tired after a longer walk yesterday but she didn't want her breakfast this morning. Very unusual for her as the steroid she's on makes her ravenous all the time. Problem was getting her to take all the meds she's on at the mo usually they all go in her food, but I had to force them down her neck this morning as she wouldn't have them hidden in chicken as usual.Then she left her lunch. Luckily she's just eaten her supper and is in the kitchen waiting for her favourite to come home ( hubby!) Looks like she's recovered.


----------



## Boxer123

margy said:


> Belle was off her food yesterday and vomited last night, symptoms very like the boys, she was sleepy in the evening I put it down to her being tired after a longer walk yesterday but she didn't want her breakfast this morning. Very unusual for her as the steroid she's on makes her ravenous all the time. Problem was getting her to take all the meds she's on at the mo usually they all go in her food, but I had to force them down her neck this morning as she wouldn't have them hidden in chicken as usual.Then she left her lunch. Luckily she's just eaten her supper and is in the kitchen waiting for her favourite to come home ( hubby!) Looks like she's recovered.


Oh no glad she is feeling better it's so worrying when they will not eat. Definitely something nasty going around. Sox breeder txt to say his brother had been poorly as well.


----------



## margy

Funny how it's spread around the country though often these outbreaks are just regional.


----------



## Boxer123

margy said:


> Funny how it's spread around the country though often these outbreaks are just regional.


I wonder if it is all the mucky puddles.


----------



## margy

Yes I took Belle through the woods yesterday and the mud path was a bit wet so maybe that's it. As long as it's nothing serious, I stopped taking them both up on the common a few years ago as someone told me parvo was there, probably because everyone around here used the common.like someone suggested we need a cold snap to kill all the germs.


----------



## Magyarmum




----------



## Beth78

It's always worrying when you can hear someone desperately trying to recall their dog 
This morning it was an enthusiastic Goldie, luckily it wasn't interested in us.
Another dog got thoroughly annoyed by it though.
It must have been a good 10 minutes of constant whistling and calling with no result, peppered with barks from other dogs.

Whisp was a very good girl this morning, she walked close and watched me whilst passing a bouncy spaniel.
Its lovely to see training work.


----------



## abakaz

Hi I'm new here. I love animals I have a cat and a dog. I would like to know whether you would have been like if I write special articles for this forum. Healthy vycviku and so forth ? thank you for every opinion.


----------



## Cookielabrador

Cookie looking good in her new coat-









She doesn't like it much - but its been so cold recently!


----------



## Boxer123

Cookielabrador said:


> Cookie looking good in her new coat-
> View attachment 429582
> 
> 
> She doesn't like it much - but its been so cold recently!


She looks beautiful Loki wonders if she is looking for a boyfriend?


----------



## MissKittyKat

Cookielabrador said:


> Cookie looking good in her new coat-
> View attachment 429582
> 
> 
> She doesn't like it much - but its been so cold recently!


I haven't been able to find a coat for Woody that fits well because of his long body. This looks nice, what make?


----------



## abakaz

Cookielabrador said:


> Cookie looking good in her new coat-
> View attachment 429582
> 
> 
> She doesn't like it much - but its been so cold recently!


Dog Punk


----------



## Boxer123

Loki was a bit reluctant to get up this morning but finally did. Nice woodland walk this morning Loki is convinced he is onto something up there and has his nose to the ground darting all over the place leaving me and sox to dart over his long line. Sox watches for it bless him.

To get to the woods you have to go through a farmers field. We bumped into a neighbour with a spaniel Loki started being a bit of a wally so my neighbour said morning and changed his path so we had more space. We could then pass nicely. It's so nice when this happens.


----------



## Torin.

Cad's been working on his skunk trick this week 

High horizontal

__
http://instagr.am/p/B7jrPZ3FMMD/

First diagonal





Now that we're onto the diagonal I'm going to give just backing up on the flat another go. I tried to teach him this sumer 2018 and it was just a total carcrash. We've done a lot more shaping since then though, so hopefully it'll go better this time! I need to get him to be able to back up 3 steps for parkour.

With me luck lmao this could either go well or terribly.


----------



## Boxer123

Caught Loki looking most handsome earlier.


----------



## Guest

Do some puppy sitting they said, it'll be fun they said. Lucky they are so cute.


----------



## margy

Oh my, what beautiful eyes.


----------



## Guest

margy said:


> Oh my, what beautiful eyes.


Honestly the most beautiful eyes and they were super snuggley pups. Nova even liked them a little bit until they pulled her ears and tail.


----------



## Guest

Cookielabrador said:


> Cookie looking good in her new coat-
> View attachment 429582
> 
> 
> She doesn't like it much - but its been so cold recently!


beautiful doggo


----------



## Guest

i think I have a horse


----------



## Boxer123

Kakite said:


> View attachment 429678
> 
> 
> i think I have a horse


Brilliant


----------



## Guest

We had an incredibly hot and humid day today.










Beach swims and ice cream just like the hoomans


----------



## Magyarmum

Kakite said:


> View attachment 429681
> We had an incredibly hot and humid day today.
> 
> View attachment 429679
> 
> 
> Beach swims and ice cream just like the hoomans


I'm so jealous!

We've had below zero temperatures and freezing fog virtually every day this year. The paths and even the grass are covered in ice making them dangerous to walk on even if I'm wearing snow boots! My poor boys haven't been for a decent walk for over a week and I'm feeling so guilty.

Thank heavens I have an extra large garden for them to play in!


----------



## Guest

Magyarmum said:


> I'm so jealous!
> 
> We've had below zero temperatures and freezing fog virtually every day this year. The paths and even the grass are covered in ice making them dangerous to walk on even if I'm wearing snow boots! My poor boys haven't been for a decent walk for over a week and I'm feeling so guilty.
> 
> Thank heavens I have an extra large garden for them to play in!


Oh I don't envy you with that weather. Although a bit of snow sounds great right now. We never get snow up here or even temperatures below zero. Our winters are more wet than freezing.


----------



## Cookielabrador

Boxer123 said:


> She looks beautiful Loki wonders if she is looking for a boyfriend?


Cookie is single ready to mingle 


MissKittyKat said:


> I haven't been able to find a coat for Woody that fits well because of his long body. This looks nice, what make?


Oops sorry for not responding earlier work has been quite stressful - I can't remember, we've had it for years! I'll go and check whether it has a label


----------



## MissKittyKat

Cookielabrador said:


> Cookie is single ready to mingle
> 
> Oops sorry for not responding earlier work has been quite stressful - I can't remember, we've had it for years! I'll go and check whether it has a label


No worries x


----------



## MissKittyKat

Usually post my running efforts on the runners thread but I just love this photo wanted everyone to see it.

Completed race 5 of my 8 race challenge and now remaining under 40mins for a 5km consistently,which for me is huge.

Woody just loves it.


----------



## Boxer123

MissKittyKat said:


> Usually post my running efforts on the runners thread but I just love this photo wanted everyone to see it.
> 
> Completed race 5 of my 8 race challenge and now remaining under 40mins for a 5km consistently,which for me is huge.
> 
> Woody just loves it.
> 
> View attachment 429695


He looks happy there doesn't he. Great action shot.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Boxer123 said:


> He looks happy there doesn't he. Great action shot.


Definitely happy.

I actually have my feet off the ground too!


----------



## Happy Paws2

Just seen a man walking up the road with an elderly dog off lead, the poor thing was really struggling to try and caught him up and his owner never looked back to see where his poor dog was and how badly he was to struggling to keep up. Why people expect their elderly dogs to walk as they did when then they were still young is beyond me.


----------



## Cookielabrador

MissKittyKat said:


> No worries x


So I'm pretty sure we bought ours from PetsatHome -
https://www.petsathome.com/shop/en/...spen-parka-with-fur-trim-black-large-dog-coat
Ours looks like this -









Love the photo by the way! Woody looks like he's having fun


----------



## Boxer123

Loki has a new ball it squeaks, he is very happy with it.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Cookielabrador said:


> So I'm pretty sure we bought ours from PetsatHome -
> https://www.petsathome.com/shop/en/...spen-parka-with-fur-trim-black-large-dog-coat
> Ours looks like this -
> View attachment 429698
> 
> 
> Love the photo by the way! Woody looks like he's having fun


Thanks.

I'll have a look. May have to go for an XL his L raincoat from pets at home is too short on his back.

He loves his canicross x


----------



## KLuna

Lunas had a lovely long walk today at our favourite walking spot in llandegla forest. She is going to be a sleepy pooch tonight.


----------



## Linda Weasel

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 429700
> Loki has a new ball it squeaks, he is very happy with it.


Tod had never had any form of squeaky until I accidentally bought some Kong ones that squeak. He absolutely LOVES them.


----------



## Boxer123

KLuna said:


> Lunas had a lovely long walk today at our favourite walking spot in llandegla forest. She is going to be a sleepy pooch tonight.
> 
> View attachment 429711
> View attachment 429712
> View attachment 429713
> View attachment 429714
> View attachment 429715


She is beautiful love her little frisbee.


----------



## Boxer123

Linda Weasel said:


> Tod had never had any form of squeaky until I accidentally bought some Kong ones that squeak. He absolutely LOVES them.


These are the kong ones I like they are slightly bigger than normal tennis balls. Loki lives to squeak.


----------



## ebonycat

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 429700
> Loki has a new ball it squeaks, he is very happy with it.


He's always such a happy boy. Does he still like his squeaky broccoli?
I love seeing pictures of both your boys


----------



## Boxer123

ebonycat said:


> He's always such a happy boy. Does he still like his squeaky broccoli?
> I love seeing pictures of both your boys


He does still have it well he has one he pulled the other apart. Loki is a happy boy a complete pickle but seems to love life.


----------



## KLuna

Thankyou @Boxer123 she is snoring her head off


----------



## Beth78

5 more minutes maybe, it is Sunday after all.


----------



## Guest

Beth78 said:


> 5 more minutes maybe, it is Sunday after all.
> View attachment 429756


what kinda dog is she? I love how elegant she looks.

Not sure if anyone is interested but I solved the „mystery" of Novas random midnight poops. I wrote down for a week every day when she was walked/exercised and when she pooped. So in conclusion she needs to have her three poops a day morning - afternoon and evening. I will keep feeding her at 5pm. I had started walking her in the evenings because of the heat here and she always reliably did her business at our walk between 7pm-8:30pm. Even if it's just around the block. So I now know she needs the extra movement to get things moving and she won't wake me up to poop anymore. Has worked well so far!


----------



## Beth78

Kakite said:


> what kinda dog is she? I love how elegant she looks.


She's a lurcher of some kind, mostly Greyhound.


----------



## Boxer123

Kakite said:


> what kinda dog is she? I love how elegant she looks.
> 
> Not sure if anyone is interested but I solved the „mystery" of Novas random midnight poops. I wrote down for a week every day when she was walked/exercised and when she pooped. So in conclusion she needs to have her three poops a day morning - afternoon and evening. I will keep feeding her at 5pm. I had started walking her in the evenings because of the heat here and she always reliably did her business at our walk between 7pm-8:30pm. Even if it's just around the block. So I now know she needs the extra movement to get things moving and she won't wake me up to poop anymore. Has worked well so far!


Loki has to poop three times a day but won't go in the garden has to be walked around. His poop schedule is important.


----------



## Guest

KLuna said:


> Lunas had a lovely long walk today at our favourite walking spot in llandegla forest. She is going to be a sleepy pooch tonight.
> 
> View attachment 429711
> View attachment 429712
> View attachment 429713
> View attachment 429714
> View attachment 429715


such a gorgeous doggie!!! I love German shepherds.


----------



## Guest

Boxer123 said:


> Loki has to poop three times a day but won't go in the garden has to be walked around. His poop schedule is important.


 Close in age, similar poop schedules...girl and boy...they need to meet!!! Basic dating criteria fit.


----------



## Boxer123

Kakite said:


> Close in age, similar poop schedules...girl and boy...they need to meet!!! Basic dating criteria fit.


Does she like to cuddle because Loki is a cuddle monster.


----------



## Guest

Boxer123 said:


> Does she like to cuddle because Loki is a cuddle monster.


she loves snuggles!


----------



## Boxer123

Kakite said:


> she loves snuggles!


Great he would offer to take her out first date would probably be a walk where he gets a stick and she chases him followed by a squeaky toy session and a dinner of cat poop or something dead he found in the bush. He would also like to take her to this place where he saw a squirrel to discuss the matter. (We stood there for 15 minutes)


----------



## Guest

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 429760
> 
> 
> Great he would offer to take her out first date would probably be a walk where he gets a stick and she chases him followed by a squeaky toy session and a dinner of cat poop or something dead he found in the bush. He would also like to take her to this place where he saw a squirrel to discuss the matter. (We stood there for 15 minutes)


Nova accepts and is excited about a walk. She must warn Loki though, she may even roll around in the deadly dinner before eating it. She likes to enjoy things with all her senses. Nova has never seen a squirrel but she is keen to know if it looks anything like the hedgehog she tried to nudge with her nose the other day. She is open to discussions as long as some Netflix is on in the background! She's a lady who likes to be entertained.


----------



## Boxer123

Kakite said:


> Nova accepts and is excited about a walk. She must warn Loki though, she may even roll around in the deadly dinner before eating it. She likes to enjoy things with all her senses. Nova has never seen a squirrel but she is keen to know if it looks anything like the hedgehog she tried to nudge with her nose the other day. She is open to discussions as long as some Netflix is on in the background! She's a lady who likes to be entertained.


Squirrels are essentially tennis balls thrown by the dog god in the sky. He often watches Netflix with hooman but doesn't like dog films as he fears they may come through the tv.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Happy Paws2 said:


> Just seen a man walking up the road with an elderly dog off lead, the poor thing was really struggling to try and caught him up and his owner never looked back to see where his poor dog was and how badly he was to struggling to keep up. Why people expect their elderly dogs to walk as they did when then they were still young is beyond me.


I see that quite a lot, elderly and lame dogs and breeds that struggle to walk/move easily because of bad conformation as well as kids being practically dragged, running to keep up with parents


----------



## Cookielabrador

Went to the beach earlier today -
Cookie's super tired :Hilarious


----------



## MissKittyKat

Cookielabrador said:


> Went to the beach earlier today -
> Cookie's super tired :Hilarious
> View attachment 429849


I have one of those too after a 6 mile walk today, being good in the cafe we took a stop in and our canicross run yesterday.


----------



## Guest

Best thing ever happened today!

so it’s scorching hot here at the moment. Our neighbour is moving house and the new house has air conditioning so he asked if we wanted his portable aircon and he insisted giving it to us for nothing. Now we are sitting in a cool lounge and Nova is so happy and settled this afternoon.


----------



## MissKittyKat

First morning where I didn't need my torch on 

Back to the rain and mud though


----------



## Guest

Beautiful evening here - much nicer walking in the cooler parts of the day. I taught Nova how to spin around yesterday and we practiced it some more today.


----------



## Boxer123

I'm feeling ill (again! ) off work and didn't know what to do with the boys couldn't face a walk. Luckily the field I rent was free so I took them down there. Loki has the biggest zoomies at the end it was so funny. I only got a couple of pictures as he was going to fast. He's a happy little chap.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Jack had a massive "fall out" in the lounge last Friday when we were out. Put it down to him getting stirred up when we got a lift back to the house (having left one car at garage to have a repair to pass the MOT) and jumped straight in another on the drive and headed off to another appointment.

I wondered if he got in a state cos he knows the engine and thought we were home then left again. He's usually pretty chilled though.

There do seem to be a few bugs around atm though don't there?

Anyway, he'd been fine ever since then yesterday had a very "squitty" bum on our walk.

Restricted him for the rest of yesterday to VK kibble and some Chappie with Chappie for breakfast this morning and his output was good on our walk earlier.

Fingers crossed he's getting over whatever it was.

If any more radioactive output, I'll do the full chicken or white fish and rice for a few days.

He seems totally happy in himself 










And in his usual spot.....on my bed!


----------



## Boxer123

Lurcherlad said:


> Jack had a massive "fall out" in the lounge last Friday when we were out. Put it down to him getting stirred up when we got a lift back to the house (having left one car at garage to have a repair to pass the MOT) and jumped straight in another on the drive and headed off to another appointment.
> 
> I wondered if he got in a state cos he knows the engine and thought we were home then left again. He's usually pretty chilled though.
> 
> There do seem to be a few bugs around atm though don't there?
> 
> Anyway, he'd been fine ever since then yesterday had a very "squitty" bum on our walk.
> 
> Restricted him for the rest of yesterday to VK kibble and some Chappie with Chappie for breakfast this morning and his output was good on our walk earlier.
> 
> Fingers crossed he's getting over whatever it was.
> 
> If any more radioactive output, I'll do the full chicken or white fish and rice for a few days.
> 
> He seems totally happy in himself
> 
> View attachment 429888
> 
> 
> And in his usual spot.....on my bed!


Poor Jack the boxers send squitty bum sympathy.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Boxer123 said:


> Poor Jack the boxers send squitty bum sympathy.


Thanks guys!

He's just "let one go" :Meh

A pffft followed by the stench octor

The source is very close to me ...












Just as well I love him!


----------



## Magyarmum

I was coming down the drive just now with logs for the fire, when I noticed the white fing walking around with something in his mouth and what looked suspiciously like a tail hanging down on one side

Deposited my logs inside and went out and retrieved what turned out to be a large rat from Grisha's mouth :Arghh I've no idea where he found it because this is the first time in 12 years of living here that I've seen one It was still warm so maybe had been poisoned and only just died.

Grisha's such a good boy 'cos he allowed me to take it out of his mouth without any complaint on his part.


----------



## Beth78

Magyarmum said:


> I was coming down the drive just now with logs for the fire, when I noticed the white fing walking around with something in his mouth and what looked suspiciously like a tail hanging down on one side
> 
> Deposited my logs inside and went out and retrieved what turned out to be a large rat from Grisha's mouth :Arghh I've no idea where he found it because this is the first time in 12 years of living here that I've seen one It was still warm so maybe had been poisoned and only just died.
> 
> Grisha's such a good boy 'cos he allowed me to take it out of his mouth without any complaint on his part.


Ooh can I borrow her, we have rats down at the hen run.


----------



## Beth78

Looking after this lovely old man next month, cant wait.








Went for a trial run earlier and hes a gentleman.


----------



## margy

I was at work last night and they had the most gorgeous shih tzu, I just had to take a photo of him. I fell in love, he plonked himself next to me and wanted me to stroke him. Here is Darwin, he reminded me a bit of @kim Watchman's Archie, who is missed.


----------



## Guest

Lurcherlad said:


> Jack had a massive "fall out" in the lounge last Friday when we were out. Put it down to him getting stirred up when we got a lift back to the house (having left one car at garage to have a repair to pass the MOT) and jumped straight in another on the drive and headed off to another appointment.
> 
> I wondered if he got in a state cos he knows the engine and thought we were home then left again. He's usually pretty chilled though.
> 
> There do seem to be a few bugs around atm though don't there?
> 
> Anyway, he'd been fine ever since then yesterday had a very "squitty" bum on our walk.
> 
> Restricted him for the rest of yesterday to VK kibble and some Chappie with Chappie for breakfast this morning and his output was good on our walk earlier.
> 
> Fingers crossed he's getting over whatever it was.
> 
> If any more radioactive output, I'll do the full chicken or white fish and rice for a few days.
> 
> He seems totally happy in himself
> 
> View attachment 429888
> 
> 
> And in his usual spot.....on my bed!


aw poor Jack! He looks so comfy.


----------



## Lurcherlad

He usually is!


----------



## Jason25

There's something very satisfying about training, also just watching the dog use its brain. I stuck a toy behind a chair with only one way to get it and watching the dog sus out how to get it was brilliant, you could tell its brain was ticking :Hilarious

We also started some basic heel work training last night, I can get her to walk to heel really close and head up to me, with a treat in my hand though lol. Her walking while in between my legs is coming along really good, we are starting to be able to walk quite fast and so full spins on the spot without breaking focus 

No photos at the moment, some idiot dropped his phone and broke the screen while walking the dog :Shifty


----------



## Guest

That sounds great @Jason25


----------



## Lurcherlad

Jack did his own scent training this morning while I dropped son at station....

He helped himself to OH’s toffee waffle biscuits from my handbag! 

Clever boy! 

Wish he’d teach himself to put the wrapper in the bin and vacuum up the crumbs though


----------



## Guest

Someone is very happy and asleep! We walked a lovely track by the ocean today and got some fantastic training in! I'm so proud of my Super Nova.


----------



## Magyarmum

It's snowing heavily here so had to cancel going to training! 

The Schnauzer boys have just stuck their noses out of the front door then promptly came back in again. The white fing's fast asleep with his head resting on a soft toy. The small black hairy creature's gone back to bed in disgust!

Can't wait for Spring ..... will it never arrive?


----------



## Boxer123

Magyarmum said:


> It's snowing heavily here so had to cancel going to training!
> 
> The Schnauzer boys have just stuck their noses out of the front door then promptly came back in again. The white fing's fast asleep with his head resting on a soft toy. The small black hairy creature's gone back to bed in disgust!
> 
> Can't wait for Spring ..... will it never arrive?


Snowy pictures please ! I can't wait for spring had enough of damp and mud.


----------



## Magyarmum

Boxer123 said:


> Snowy pictures please ! I can't wait for spring had enough of damp and mud.


I've got a problem with the computer at the moment because it won't import photos from my camera. As I can't sort it out myself it'll have to take it to the computer hospital for an operation.

A couple of snowy photos from earlier this month!


----------



## Boxer123

I do love snow but can imagine you get fed up with it. Sox always tries to eat it and ends up peeing loads.


----------



## Boxer123

I'm still unwell so glad we can rent the field so I don't have to walk. The boys had a great time Loki is so fast when he runs. We are all cosy on the sofa now.


----------



## Squeeze

Took the boy down the beach this afternoon...
Now I haven't thrown a ball for him for probably coming on 5 years.
Today the little ratbag decided he'll ask everyone and anyone to throw the ball for him. Trotting up to strangers and dropping the ball at their feet. At least half a dozen people played with him. One lady (who's know Jaxons BFF) threw it for a good 5 minutes while we had a chat, she couldn't believe he is 10...
I guess it's hard to say no to that face...


----------



## Nonnie

So proud of my boy at the moment.

Been helping out a lot with a search for a missing dog, and as i seem to be the only person that knows they area like the back of my hand, i help organise and direct a group of 25 odd people and their dogs, through thick undergrowth and woodlands, on Saturday. Ned loved every second of it.

i was then invited back for a meal and Ned was allowed to come and he was such a good boy. Got in the bed they provided him when we were eating, and then made sure everyone felt all loved and wanted when we sat and had a chat.

I think he provided a bit of well needed comfort as we havent found the missing dog yet


----------



## Beth78

Nonnie said:


> So proud of my boy at the moment.
> 
> Been helping out a lot with a search for a missing dog, and as i seem to be the only person that knows they area like the back of my hand, i help organise and direct a group of 25 odd people and their dogs, through thick undergrowth and woodlands, on Saturday. Ned loved every second of it.
> 
> i was then invited back for a meal and Ned was allowed to come and he was such a good boy. Got in the bed they provided him when we were eating, and then made sure everyone felt all loved and wanted when we sat and had a chat.
> 
> I think he provided a bit of well needed comfort as we havent found the missing dog yet


Oh good boy Ned !
Fingers crossed the lost dog is found and unharmed.


----------



## Boxer123

Nonnie said:


> So proud of my boy at the moment.
> 
> Been helping out a lot with a search for a missing dog, and as i seem to be the only person that knows they area like the back of my hand, i help organise and direct a group of 25 odd people and their dogs, through thick undergrowth and woodlands, on Saturday. Ned loved every second of it.
> 
> i was then invited back for a meal and Ned was allowed to come and he was such a good boy. Got in the bed they provided him when we were eating, and then made sure everyone felt all loved and wanted when we sat and had a chat.
> 
> I think he provided a bit of well needed comfort as we havent found the missing dog yet


Well done Ned how long has the dog been lost ? How scary.


----------



## Nonnie

Shes been missing just over a week now.

Took after after a deer and hasnt even been sighted since.


----------



## Boxer123

Nonnie said:


> Shes been missing just over a week now.
> 
> Took after after a deer and hasnt even been sighted since.


How horrible this is my worst nightmare not knowing what has happened. I hope she is found safely


----------



## Squeeze

Again today Jaxon was dropping his frisbee for people to throw. 
We went along the coastal path and down to a small beach, he only managed to bother three people:Bag
I kept walking on and twice he recalled after two or three throws, but he really didn’t want to come back from the last guy! Just looked at me as if to say “you can go home if you want, I’m having fun with my new friend” :Banghead
I was hoping yesterday was a once off but looks like we’ve got some work to do now.


----------



## Boxer123

Squeeze said:


> Again today Jaxon was dropping his frisbee for people to throw.
> We went along the coastal path and down to a small beach, he only managed to bother three people:Bag
> I kept walking on and twice he recalled after two or three throws, but he really didn't want to come back from the last guy! Just looked at me as if to say "you can go home if you want, I'm having fun with my new friend" :Banghead
> I was hoping yesterday was a once off but looks like we've got some work to do now.


oh bless him how can people resist!


----------



## Squeeze

Boxer123 said:


> oh bless him how can people resist!


The slobbery, sand covered ball doesn't seem to put them off :Yuck


----------



## Guest

Oh hi there Loki @Boxer123


----------



## Boxer123

Kakite said:


> View attachment 430114
> Oh hi there Loki @Boxer123


Gone shy


----------



## Boxer123

When you get up because your dog is stood by your bed and you think he needs the toilet. Then he steals your space


----------



## Lurcherlad

Jack’s favourite trick! 

I fall for it every time but now I try blocking a bit of space for me with pillows.

It works so long as he doesn’t decide to plonk himself on the pillows! 

Then I’m completely stimied with nowhere to go


----------



## Magyarmum

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 430116
> When you get up because your dog is stood by your bed and you think he needs the toilet. Then he steals your space


I know, it shouldn't be allowed

My bed was so snugly warm this morning I didn't want to get up, but got bullied into doing so by a small black hairy creature who wouldn't stop wuffing and nagging.. Horrible little boy!


----------



## Boxer123

Lurcherlad said:


> Jack's favourite trick!
> 
> I fall for it every time but now I try blocking a bit of space for me with pillows.
> 
> It works so long as he doesn't decide to plonk himself on the pillows!
> 
> Then I'm completely stimied with nowhere to go





Magyarmum said:


> I know, it shouldn't be allowed
> 
> My bed was so snugly warm this morning I didn't want to get up, but got bullied into doing so by a small black hairy creature who wouldn't stop wuffing and nagging.. Horrible little boy!


Glad it's not just me who is outsmarted by mans best friend  he is still up their cosy whilst I'm stuck on the sofa watching Brexit news.


----------



## Guest

That’s what Nova does to my husband and then she snuggles up to me, like “get out of here”


----------



## Boxer123

Kakite said:


> That's what Nova does to my husband and then she snuggles up to me, like "get out of here"


Brilliant hope he makes the tea since he's up.


----------



## Magyarmum

Boxer123 said:


> Glad it's not just me who is outsmarted by mans best friend  he is still up their cosy whilst I'm stuck on the sofa watching Brexit news.


Not content with getting me out of bed I'm then nagged by both or them to get dressed as quickly as possible. No leisurely cup of coffee for me their needs are far more important than mine - after all I'm a mere human so last in the pecking order! 

The white fing now takes over and bats me into submission with his paws I'm then escorted to the bathroom where he makes sure I clean my teeth and wash behind my ears They both then watch me whilst I get dressed with the white thing sitting on my clothes to keep them warm which is very kind of him!:Hilarious If however I'm not fast enough I get a few head butts and hand nibbles to chivy me up.

The pair of them have no compassion for their poor old mum!:Bawling:Bawling:Bawling


----------



## Boxer123

Magyarmum said:


> Not content with getting me out of bed I'm then nagged by both or them to get dressed as quickly as possible. No leisurely cup of coffee for me their needs are far more important than mine - after all I'm a mere human so last in the pecking order!
> 
> The white fing now takes over and bats me into submission with his paws I'm then escorted to the bathroom where he makes sure I clean my teeth and wash behind my ears They both then watch me whilst I get dressed with the white thing sitting on my clothes to keep them warm which is very kind of him!:Hilarious If however I'm not fast enough I get a few head butts and hand nibbles to chivy me up.
> 
> The pair of them have no compassion for their poor old mum!:Bawling:Bawling:Bawling


I am living in similar conditions I fear the day they find a younger more able owner and I will end up surplus to requirements.


----------



## Magyarmum

Boxer123 said:


> I am living in similar conditions I fear the day they find a younger more able owner and I will end up surplus to requirements.


I know that feeling only too well! Apart from meal times I got ignored when my granddaughter came over. T'was love at first sight especially with Grisha who went all starry eyed over her!

Do you think if I had a face lift that would help?


----------



## Beth78

Whisp has another layer to her bed, someone has donated a ripped duvet.
She's going to end up like the princess and the pea


----------



## Boxer123

The neighbours dog just had a pop at Loki he is very upset. No injuries just a bit of a wet neck.


----------



## Beth78

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 430156
> The neighbours dog just had a pop at Loki he is very upset. No injuries just a bit of a wet neck.


Oh poor boy


----------



## Boxer123

Beth78 said:


> Oh poor boy


I know bless him we have had a cuddle. He was on a lead and the other dog off.


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Boxer123 said:


> I know bless him we have had a cuddle. He was on a lead and the other dog off.


Poor Loki, sending hugs, not nice when another dog has a go. Hope he's ok?


----------



## Magyarmum

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 430156
> The neighbours dog just had a pop at Loki he is very upset. No injuries just a bit of a wet neck.


Poor Loki! Grisha says if he likes he'll ask his Uncle Vlad to send his heavies over to sort the attacker out?


----------



## Boxer123

DanWalkersmum said:


> Poor Loki, sending hugs, not nice when another dog has a go. Hope he's ok?





Magyarmum said:


> Poor Loki! Grisha says if he likes he'll ask his Uncle Vlad to send his heavies over to sort the attacker out?


Thank you both he has informed Sox and the matter will be dealt with by big bro. Loki is fine i think this is the second time in a week a dog has had a go.


----------



## Lurcherlad

I just wish other owners would consider the potential fall out from these encounters 

Hope he can shrug it off.

Luckily, Jack seems to exude a submissive aura and most unwanted encounters are just a nuisance - he rarely attracts any nastiness.

Maybe once Loki loses his furry teabags he’ll attract the same response.


----------



## Boxer123

Lurcherlad said:


> I just wish other owners would consider the potential fall out from these encounters
> 
> Hope he can shrug it off.
> 
> Luckily, Jack seems to exude a submissive aura and most unwanted encounters are just a nuisance - he rarely attracts any nastiness.
> 
> Maybe once Loki loses his furry teabags he'll attract the same response.


I hope so this dog has growled at Loki a few times on lead but today was off lead. Loki hasn't had to much trouble up until this week.


----------



## Guest

Friday night feels after another long and friggin hot day


----------



## Guest

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 430156
> The neighbours dog just had a pop at Loki he is very upset. No injuries just a bit of a wet neck.


sending cuddles his way!


----------



## MissKittyKat

Happy 5th Birthday Woody aka Mr Woodles, the second man (but first in the pecking order  ) who changed my life for the better x


----------



## Beth78

MissKittyKat said:


> Happy 5th Birthday Woody aka Mr Woodles, the second man (but first in the pecking order  ) who changed my life for the better x
> 
> View attachment 430184


Yaaay happy Birthday woody !!!!
Has he got a birthday pressie?


----------



## Boxer123

MissKittyKat said:


> Happy 5th Birthday Woody aka Mr Woodles, the second man (but first in the pecking order  ) who changed my life for the better x
> 
> View attachment 430184


Happy birthday Woody !


----------



## Magyarmum

Wuffs from the Schnauzer boys and their hooman


----------



## DanWalkersmum

MissKittyKat said:


> Happy 5th Birthday Woody aka Mr Woodles, the second man (but first in the pecking order  ) who changed my life for the better x
> 
> View attachment 430184


*Happy birthday Woody! Have a wooftastic day!:Joyful*


----------



## margy

Happy Birthday Woody!!


----------



## Boxer123

Well Sox bumped into the spaniel who picked on the Loki yesterday. Both dogs on lead dog didn’t react at all to sox as we passed always growls at Loki. Sox did shout something over might have been, ‘leave my bro alone’ or ‘he’s an irritating pupper isn’t he !’


----------



## Torin.

Cadvan says there is a CAT and it doesn't smell like Moril. In fact, Moril is Right Here, so why does it smell of cat Over There?! We should investigate that rather than going outside to pee. I know I was desperate to pee just a second ago, but this is much more important.


----------



## ebonycat

MissKittyKat said:


> Happy 5th Birthday Woody aka Mr Woodles, the second man (but first in the pecking order  ) who changed my life for the better x
> 
> View attachment 430184


Happy Birthday handsome boy :Kiss


----------



## ebonycat

Torin. said:


> Cadvan says there is a CAT and it doesn't smell like Moril. In fact, Moril is Right Here, so why does it smell of cat Over There?! We should investigate that rather than going outside to pee. I know I was desperate to pee just a second ago, but this is much more important.


:Hilarious:Hilarious
You'll meet her soon enough Cadvan, now play nicely, she'll be your new friend soon enough x


----------



## MissKittyKat

Beth78 said:


> Yaaay happy Birthday woody !!!!
> Has he got a birthday pressie?


He's proper spoilt so just got a new monkey toy and a road trip. Just picked up his buddy, my sister's Lab who is spending the day with us tomorrow.

Two gorgeous boys buckled in to a fiat 500!


----------



## Grace Bob

Happy birthday woody


----------



## Boxer123

Sox is re acting the famous scene from dirty dancing

No one puts baby in the corner...


----------



## Guest

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 430230
> Sox is re acting the famous scene from dirty dancing
> 
> No one puts baby in the corner...


He's such a character. We just got back from Novas last walk for the day, it's 29 degrees here and we wanted to wait for the temperature to go down a bit. She was really well behaved tonight. We got to meet a wonderful greyhound named Jack tonight. This afternoon we did lots of playing and continued to teach her left and right.


----------



## Boxer123

Kakite said:


> He's such a character. We just got back from Novas last walk for the day, it's 29 degrees here and we wanted to wait for the temperature to go down a bit. She was really well behaved tonight. We got to meet a wonderful greyhound named Jack tonight. This afternoon we did lots of playing and continued to teach her left and right.


Sox is desperate to be the poster boy for the RSPCA and often looks as sad as possible. 29 is to hot I cannot manage it that hot. How are you finding your air con unit ?

We played at the field this morning. Finally some sunshine.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Kakite said:


> He's such a character. We just got back from Novas last walk for the day, it's 29 degrees here and we wanted to wait for the temperature to go down a bit. She was really well behaved tonight. We got to meet a wonderful greyhound named Jack tonight. This afternoon we did lots of playing and continued to teach her left and right.


Once she has the hang of it, when your on a tight trail your timing has to be perfect. Ive nearly head planted a tree when I've asked for a turn and as the Marshall commented at my last race you did ask him to turn!


----------



## MissKittyKat

I'm at my parents this weekend so gained another Labrador when I dropped into my sister's yesterday and we've been on a lovely walk near Delemere Forest this morning.


----------



## Boxer123

MissKittyKat said:


> I'm at my parents this weekend so gained another Labrador when I dropped into my sister's yesterday and we've been on a lovely walk near Delemere Forest this morning.
> 
> View attachment 430249
> View attachment 430250


They look so happy.


----------



## Magyarmum

Everywhere's still covered with ice and snow and this morning woke up to thick fog, which hasn't cleared even though it's lunchtime! 

We're all so fed up because it's too slippery underfoot to go for a walk and going out in the car is a no-no 'cos you can hardly see your hand in front of your nose!

Both Schnauzer boys have gone back to bed in disgust and the way I feel at the moment I think I'll join them!


----------



## Beth78

Magyarmum said:


> Everywhere's still covered with ice and snow and this morning woke up to thick fog, which hasn't cleared even though it's lunchtime!
> 
> We're all so fed up because it's too slippery underfoot to go for a walk and going out in the car is a no-no 'cos you can hardly see your hand in front of your nose!
> 
> Both Schnauzer boys have gone back to bed in disgust and the way I feel at the moment I think I'll join them!


How annoying, I'll stick with our sticky mud and massive puddles, at least Whisp likes them.


----------



## Nonnie

Anyone elses dog get a really smug expression when they are being a dick?

IMG_3894 by Ned Ster, on Flickr


----------



## Boxer123

Nonnie said:


> Anyone elses dog get a really smug expression when they are being a dick?
> 
> IMG_3894 by Ned Ster, on Flickr


Can't believe it he's a lovely well behaved boy. Loki has a 'not bothered face' he keeps pulling the back of my sofa down to nest in. The sofa is now out of shape but I can't argue with this face.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Nonnie said:


> Anyone elses dog get a really smug expression when they are being a dick?
> 
> IMG_3894 by Ned Ster, on Flickr


Haha! He definitely has a twinkle in his eye! 

So handsome though


----------



## Guest

@Boxer123 the aircon has been our saving! So good to have,

another nice sunset walk tonight


----------



## Boxer123

Life is hard for boxers ...


----------



## Lurcherlad

And lurchers ...


----------



## Boxer123

Lurcherlad said:


> And lurchers ...
> 
> View attachment 430316


How do they cope ? Sox finds the expectations of being such a handsome fella tiresome.


----------



## Beth78

Someone said Whisp's head looks like a bicycle seat, I can't unsee it now :Joyful


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Beth78 said:


> Someone said Whisp's head looks like a bicycle seat, I can't unsee it now :Joyful
> View attachment 430408


:Joyful:Joyful:Joyful she's a beauty though! I don't think she'd let you sit on her?


----------



## Boxer123

Beth78 said:


> Someone said Whisp's head looks like a bicycle seat, I can't unsee it now :Joyful
> View attachment 430408


Oh Whisp how funny.


----------



## Guest

I love the pink on her


----------



## Boxer123

Kakite said:


> View attachment 430432
> 
> 
> I love the pink on her


she is a pretty girl.


----------



## Boxer123

Dreaming dreams of baby boxers.


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Kakite said:


> View attachment 430432
> 
> 
> I love the pink on her


Pretty in Pink, it does look good on her!


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 430433
> Dreaming dreams of baby boxers.


----------



## Guest

@Boxer123 wonder what his online dating profile would say if he had one lol


----------



## Boxer123

Kakite said:


> @Boxer123 wonder what his online dating profile would say if he had one lol


Where to start ...

Loki aged 1 1/2 is looking for friendship and possible romance. Enjoys long walks in the woods, barking at postman and squeaky broccoli. Other hobbies include playing fetch and bity face.

Currently in shared accommodation with other dog and hooman slave. Labradors need not apply. Profile picture attached.


----------



## Guest

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 430435
> 
> 
> Where to start ...
> 
> Loki aged 1 1/2 is looking for friendship and possible romance. Enjoys long walks in the woods, barking at postman and squeaky broccoli. Other hobbies include playing fetch and bity face.
> 
> Currently in shared accommodation with other dog and hooman slave. Labradors need not apply. Profile picture attached.


Love it


----------



## Magyarmum

Definitely not one of mine!


----------



## Guest

Magyarmum said:


> Definitely not one of mine!


hahaha!










It's been over 32 Degrees here today and we tried Novas new cooling vest. It's still a bit big but worked really well.


----------



## rona

Nonnie said:


> Anyone elses dog get a really smug expression when they are being a dick?
> 
> 
> IMG_3894 by Ned Ster, on Flickr


I think Alfie whispered in his ear when Ned was a pup and decanted all his nawty knowledge


----------



## Boxer123

We have been practicing recall.


----------



## Magyarmum

The weather here has gone from snow and ice to rain and mud and. this morning it's bucketing it down! 

There were some sheep and lambs on the vacant plot next door. The Schnauzer boys saw them through the window and were SO cross with me because I wouldn't let them out so they could rush to the fence and bark at them! Their mean mum made them wait until all the sheep had wandered off. So what do the horrible creatures do to pay me back for spoiling their fun? Stay out in the pouring rain, ignoring my request for them to come back in! Naturally when they did the pair of them were soaking wet! 

Grisha's now fast asleep in the kitchen armchair but Gwylim's being an absolute PEST by standing by the front door and barking for no reason at all!


----------



## Jason25

We've been doing a lot of night time walks in the woods recently, we've got the bug now and absolutely love it  sadly no pictures at the moment, my phone broke so I've got one without a working camera and I've just spent most of my spare money on canicross gear.. Priorities and all that :Hilarious we've got a 3 - 4 hour hike lined up for this weekend, so will put the canicross stuff to good use with lots of pulling and teaching a few commands hopefully, I doubt there will be much running for me though, it's all up hill :Hilarious


----------



## Boxer123

Another morning woken up by Loki follow him down stairs only for him to go back to sleep


----------



## Lurcherlad

Oh Jack does that! 

I always follow “just in case” but he’s usually just wanted to change to the sofa.

Won’t risk it though after the recent “fall out” on the lounge carpet epressed


----------



## Jason25

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 430543
> Another morning woken up by Loki follow him down stairs only for him to go back to sleep


He wants mum to come and sit with him


----------



## Boxer123

Lurcherlad said:


> Oh Jack does that!
> 
> I always follow "just in case" but he's usually just wanted to change to the sofa.
> 
> Won't risk it though after the recent "fall out" on the lounge carpet epressed


Exactly you can't ignore them just incase I'm sure Loki knows this he is such a pickle. He has gone back up to bed now .....


----------



## Boxer123

Jason25 said:


> He wants mum to come and sit with him


Probably hoping to get some toast.


----------



## Jason25

Boxer123 said:


> Probably hoping to get some toast.


Daisy will only get out of bed to the sound of toast being buttered, there could be a knock at the door and she would still be in the land of nod


----------



## Boxer123

Jason25 said:


> Daisy will only get out of bed to the sound of toast being buttered, there could be a knock at the door and she would still be in the land of nod


Had his toast now gone back to bed ! I need new roommates.


----------



## Jason25

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 430544
> 
> 
> Had his toast now gone back to bed ! I need new roommates.


You need a bigger bed as well by the looks of it :Hilarious


----------



## Guest

We had a public holiday today and a nice long walk with Nova. Afterwards we decided to watch a movie and all of a sudden she disappeared from the lounge. Go in the bedroom and she is sleeping stretched out on our bed  didn’t take a photo though.


----------



## Boxer123

Jason25 said:


> You need a bigger bed as well by the looks of it :Hilarious


I've come to realise it doesn't matter the size the boxers melt into any space to fit it.


----------



## Boxer123

Kakite said:


> We had a public holiday today and a nice long walk with Nova. Afterwards we decided to watch a movie and all of a sudden she disappeared from the lounge. Go in the bedroom and she is sleeping stretched out on our bed  didn't take a photo though.


Jealous I need a day off !


----------



## Boxer123

We have had a frost and fog today.


----------



## Guest

Boxer123 said:


> Jealous I need a day off !


Oh let me tell you, I really needed a day off too. So tired. I may be changing


Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 430611
> View attachment 430612
> View attachment 430613
> We have had a frost and fog today.


do their collars glow? Looks like a nice walk.










I have a snoozing little lady here.


----------



## Boxer123

Kakite said:


> Oh let me tell you, I really needed a day off too. So tired. I may be changing
> 
> do their collars glow? Looks like a nice walk.
> 
> View attachment 430614
> 
> 
> I have a snoozing little lady here.


Yes they are light up flashing collars good in the dark. She looks tired. It's minus 2 here I'm being forced to play ball in the garden.


----------



## catz4m8z

Boxer123 said:


> Yes they are light up flashing collars good in the dark.


we dont do walks in the dark. Too much broken glass, rubbish and used nappies hanging around...either that you'd be trying to avoid all the drunks!

Back from the vets today coz Hannah needed her claws clipped....well, I say claws, its actually just one mutant dewclaw that doesnt seem to taper properly meaning it grows in a big thick circle. Its almost grown into her pad before meaning she is too sensitive about it to let me cut it on my own.
All done and the nurse says to make an appt with the vet for her eye! Cant see the point TBH...she has a small fatty lump on her eyelid which has been there for years and hasnt changed size or shape and causes her no discomfort at all. Pretty sure all the vet is going to say is to consider removal/biopsy if it causes problems or gets bigger anyways.:Bored

Meanwhile in other news Alfie spent almost all of yesterday hiding in his crate looking at me like I tortured his favourite soft toy in front of him...then set it on fire, for no apparent reason at all. Dont you just wish you knew what was going on in their tiny minds sometimes!!?


----------



## Boxer123

catz4m8z said:


> we dont do walks in the dark. Too much broken glass, rubbish and used nappies hanging around...either that you'd be trying to avoid all the drunks!
> 
> Back from the vets today coz Hannah needed her claws clipped....well, I say claws, its actually just one mutant dewclaw that doesnt seem to taper properly meaning it grows in a big thick circle. Its almost grown into her pad before meaning she is too sensitive about it to let me cut it on my own.
> All done and the nurse says to make an appt with the vet for her eye! Cant see the point TBH...she has a small fatty lump on her eyelid which has been there for years and hasnt changed size or shape and causes her no discomfort at all. Pretty sure all the vet is going to say is to consider removal/biopsy if it causes problems or gets bigger anyways.:Bored
> 
> Meanwhile in other news Alfie spent almost all of yesterday hiding in his crate looking at me like I tortured his favourite soft toy in front of him...then set it on fire, for no apparent reason at all. Dont you just wish you knew what was going on in their tiny minds sometimes!!?


I find when out with badly behaved boxers the drunks avoid us  poor Adam I would love it if they could talk. (Only for a day the boxers would have many complaints)


----------



## margy

catz4m8z said:


> we dont do walks in the dark. Too much broken glass, rubbish and used nappies hanging around...either that you'd be trying to avoid all the drunks!
> 
> Back from the vets today coz Hannah needed her claws clipped....well, I say claws, its actually just one mutant dewclaw that doesnt seem to taper properly meaning it grows in a big thick circle. Its almost grown into her pad before meaning she is too sensitive about it to let me cut it on my own.
> All done and the nurse says to make an appt with the vet for her eye! Cant see the point TBH...she has a small fatty lump on her eyelid which has been there for years and hasnt changed size or shape and causes her no discomfort at all. Pretty sure all the vet is going to say is to consider removal/biopsy if it causes problems or gets bigger anyways.:Bored
> 
> Meanwhile in other news Alfie spent almost all of yesterday hiding in his crate looking at me like I tortured his favourite soft toy in front of him...then set it on fire, for no apparent reason at all. Dont you just wish you knew what was going on in their tiny minds sometimes!!?


Belle hates having her claws clipped and one morning while she was fast asleep I noticed her dewclaw was so long it was starting to curl. I gently held it and quickly clipped it before she suddenly woke and looked at me with a puzzled expression.!


----------



## Jason25

canicross gear arrived today buzzing


----------



## Boxer123

Well today has been beautiful lovely walks this evening.


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 430637
> View attachment 430638
> View attachment 430639
> View attachment 430640
> View attachment 430641
> View attachment 430642
> Well today has been beautiful lovely walks this evening.


It was a lovely sunny day here too. I noted that the trees have a very slight green tint, maybe spring is on its way? Hopeful, well it was very much like it today, except for the mud lol!


----------



## Boxer123

DanWalkersmum said:


> It was a lovely sunny day here too. I noted that the trees have a very slight green tint, maybe spring is on its way? Hopeful, well it was very much like it today, except for the mud lol!


It felt spring like today and was light for much longer. Although muddy it is drying out. This will all change at the weekend....


----------



## MissKittyKat

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 430637
> View attachment 430638
> View attachment 430639
> View attachment 430640
> View attachment 430641
> View attachment 430642
> Well today has been beautiful lovely walks this evening.


I love the last photo. We had a frosty morning and then sunny spring day. Spring is certainly on its way and it's now light for most of my morning walk


----------



## DanWalkersmum

The mud is not drying out here, had to wash him and his harness off in the garden, but he DID have a really good time today off lead for once.


----------



## margy

He looks such a cute little thing, bless him.


----------



## DanWalkersmum

margy said:


> He looks such a cute little thing, bless him.


Aw thanks, that's very kind of you to say so. 
He has certainly made retirement interesting for us. Life would be very boring without him. We think he's the best dog ever (but we've not had one before) he's no trouble!


----------



## Guest

Love all the nice walking photos! The heat has died down a bit here and I’m only working 1/2 day. Can’t wait to be home soon and take Nova for a nice walk. Trying to go on a new track today (more for my sake, I’m starting to get a bit bored).


----------



## Jason25

Here's meatball with her new harness on pulling to get to mr broccoli :Hilarious


----------



## MissKittyKat

Jason25 said:


> Here's meatball with her new harness on pulling to get to mr broccoli :Hilarious
> 
> View attachment 430655


Looks like she wants to go!
Have you got a side view of her in the harness? Are the side straps sitting on her ribs? As it looks a little long.

The video on this page is really informative detailing how a harness should fit.

https://www.canicross.org.uk/canicross


----------



## Jason25

MissKittyKat said:


> Looks like she wants to go!
> Have you got a side view of her in the harness? Are the side straps sitting on her ribs? As it looks a little long.
> 
> The video on this page is really informative detailing how a harness should fit.
> 
> https://www.canicross.org.uk/canicross


















Yeah the straps are going across her ribs, I agree it does look a tad long but I haven't fully adjusted it yet, there's a few more inches to play with on the side straps that go across her ribs. I've emailed k9trailtime for their opinion on if it's the right fit before I take the tags off.

It's a size 5, I doubt a size 4 would of fitted, this harness just about goes over her head lol


----------



## MissKittyKat

@Jason25 could you let us know what Emily says I would be interested as I'm just starting to learn about harness fitting.

I struggled with the free motion for my boy as he really needs an 8 head and 7 body!

Is the v of the neck also sitting on sternum? I know they move back and down when pulling but it looks quite high in the pics.


----------



## Jason25

MissKittyKat said:


> @Jason25 could you let us know what Emily says I would be interested as I'm just starting to learn about harness fitting.
> 
> I struggled with the free motion for my boy as he really needs an 8 head and 7 body!
> 
> Is the v of the neck also sitting on sternum? I know they move back and down when pulling but it looks quite high in the pics.


When I get a reply I will let you know 

The v is just on her sternum but is not touching her throat when pulled tight or loose so it won't be restricting her breathing?


----------



## catz4m8z

When you can smell something iffy like poop or wee or dead thing somewhere in the house but cant find it.....:Shifty:Banghead

Arent pets just the best!?

:Hilarious


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Kakite said:


> Love all the nice walking photos! The heat has died down a bit here and I'm only working 1/2 day. Can't wait to be home soon and take Nova for a nice walk. Trying to go on a new track today (more for my sake, I'm starting to get a bit bored).


I agr


catz4m8z said:


> When you can smell something iffy like poop or wee or dead thing somewhere in the house but cant find it.....:Shifty:Banghead
> 
> Arent pets just the best!?
> 
> :Hilarious


 when you do find it please let us know what it was


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Pre groom (yesterday)















and today - just back from the groomers all sweet smelling and smooth! 
Bought him this treat ball from PAH and an hour later he's still chewing the spikes off it, £6.40 well spent!


----------



## Jason25

MissKittyKat said:


> @Jason25 could you let us know what Emily says I would be interested as I'm just starting to learn about harness fitting.
> 
> I struggled with the free motion for my boy as he really needs an 8 head and 7 body!
> 
> Is the v of the neck also sitting on sternum? I know they move back and down when pulling but it looks quite high in the pics.


She said it looks fine, but queried the strap across the ribs. So I tried it on her again and by the looks of it the straps are sitting on the last rib, nearly off of it when it's pulled tight. I'm not really sure what to do next, so I've messaged back saying where the straps lies and what to do next. :Facepalm










As you can see it's barely on her ribs


----------



## Beth78

Uh Oh, I know that look, Zoomies imminent


----------



## Jason25

I've just spoken to Emily again and as long as the straps are not completely off the ribs and it's not pulling up into her stomach then she should be fine

On a more funny not so funny note I bought daisy a pig toy from pets at home

2 minutes later and she's ripped it's jaw off and now it's faceless, destuffed and the thing that makes it oink is out lol


----------



## Lurcherlad

Out walking this morning Jack and I spotted that someone had lost a glove and it was stuffed on top of a pole.

I couldn't resist rearranging the fingers!


----------



## MissKittyKat

Jason25 said:


> She said it looks fine, but queried the strap across the ribs. So I tried it on her again and by the looks of it the straps are sitting on the last rib, nearly off of it when it's pulled tight. I'm not really sure what to do next, so I've messaged back saying where the straps lies and what to do next. :Facepalm
> 
> View attachment 430677
> 
> 
> As you can see it's barely on her ribs


It look similar to my boy's size 8 which I ended up deciding was too big after some advice. I've ended up going back to the Zero DC for the time being.

If your on Facebook have a look at canicross trailrunners you will get loads of advise. X


----------



## Guest

Lurcherlad said:


> Out walking this morning Jack and I spotted that someone had lost a glove and it was stuffed on top of a pole.
> 
> I couldn't resist rearranging the fingers!
> 
> View attachment 430722


:Hilarious


----------



## Jason25

MissKittyKat said:


> It look similar to my boy's size 8 which I ended up deciding was too big after some advice. I've ended up going back to the Zero DC for the time being.
> 
> If your on Facebook have a look at canicross trailrunners you will get loads of advise. X


I think I'll just keep it and see how I get on with it, I've tried it on her and got her pulling to get to toys and she showed no discomfort. If it does cause any discomfort or problems I'll just sell it on and find a different one lol. It's just a shame she's not a little bit longer I would have more confidence in it, bloody awkward staffy :Hilarious I will have a look at the zero dc harness too and sadly no I don't use Facebook, too much drama on there hahaha


----------



## Jason25

We are supposed to be going on a hike this morning but we can't get off the sofa :Yawn:Yawn:Hilarious


----------



## Boxer123

Jason25 said:


> We are supposed to be going on a hike this morning but we can't get off the sofa :Yawn:Yawn:Hilarious
> 
> View attachment 430752


You might be going alone.


----------



## Guest

Daisy looks so sweet!

i just took Nova across the road to the park for a before bed time run. I could hear this very familiar meowing in the distance, but thought nothing of it. All of a sudden my cat Sunny appears between the bushes!! She is so nosey! Can’t believe she crossed the road (it’s not particularly busy at all) and found us in the park. She basically came to do her demanding “feed me now” meow because I missed her usual meal time by 15min...

really am a slave to those two ladies.


----------



## Boxer123

My sister is staying despite the fact she doesn't normally get up until now we all got up at 5 to sit outside her bedroom door and wait for her to get up. We went out for an early walk and then returned home to wait some more.


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 430754
> View attachment 430755
> View attachment 430756
> My sister is staying despite the fact she doesn't normally get up until now we all got up at 5 to sit outside her bedroom door and wait for her to get up. We went out for an early walk and then returned home to wait some more.


That expression they both have - it's just so soulful - I can almost hear them giving a fed up now sigh :Joyful


----------



## Boxer123

DanWalkersmum said:


> That expression they both have - it's just so soulful - I can almost hear them giving a fed up now sigh :Joyful


oh I get many fed up sighs life is hard for boxers.


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Boxer123 said:


> oh I get many fed up sighs life is hard for boxers.


They do have a very well trained human though! They just don't realise it.


----------



## Jason25

Boxer123 said:


> You might be going alone.


I played the I'm leaving without you card, went out the door to put some stuff in the van, when I came back you could see her through the glass sat at the door waiting haha.

We used our canicross belt today but with her normal harness for now, she's not too keen on the new one so will make it a positive experience around home first.

We binned the hike off and ran around the reservoir instead. It was way too windy and cold to be hiking lol.

She pulls like a tank though, I say 'go go go' start running and she runs and pulls at the same time lol. Plenty to work on though, like the sudden stopping to sniff lol.

Loved it and so did she, we've just got home, she's had breakfast and is snoozing now  I like how I'm caked in mud all up my joggers yet she's clean lol


----------



## Magyarmum

I got my laptop back from repair yesterday but still can't import photos from my camera which is SO annoying!

Managed to get to training last Wednesday morning, but struggled with a gale force wind which nearly blew me away! Spent our time practicing stop and start with the Schnauzer boys which as always the small black hairy creature picks up faster than the white fing who gets distracted too easily!

I was really pleased with them though because apart from one wuff from Grisha and a little squeaky noise from Gwylim, the pair of them were as good as gold even though the car park was extremely busy.

A photo of them taken by Gabor and posted on his FB page


----------



## Boxer123

Jason25 said:


> I played the I'm leaving without you card, went out the door to put some stuff in the van, when I came back you could see her through the glass sat at the door waiting haha.
> 
> We used our canicross belt today but with her normal harness for now, she's not too keen on the new one so will make it a positive experience around home first.
> 
> We binned the hike off and ran around the reservoir instead. It was way too windy and cold to be hiking lol.
> 
> She pulls like a tank though, I say 'go go go' start running and she runs and pulls at the same time lol. Plenty to work on though, like the sudden stopping to sniff lol.
> 
> Loved it and so did she, we've just got home, she's had breakfast and is snoozing now  I like how I'm caked in mud all up my joggers yet she's clean lol


I try that trick sometimes but the boys don't seem to care.


----------



## Boxer123

Fun at the field today I am rather hoping for a nap since we've been up since 5 but Loki has other ideas.


----------



## Guest

Lovely evening walk today, it's a little bit cooler tonight and Nova was able to run off the lead on this walk.


















I still love her new harness  have almost forgotten about the bruises from yesterday's vet visit!!!


----------



## Cookielabrador

It's Cookies birthday! She's five years now, they grow up so fast!








I've given her a morning walk, we're going on another longer one this evening, and opening her pressies later.


----------



## Boxer123

Cookielabrador said:


> It's Cookies birthday! She's five years now, they grow up so fast!
> View attachment 430837
> 
> I've given her a morning walk, we're going on another longer one this evening, and opening her pressies later.


Happy Birthday pretty girl.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Cookielabrador said:


> It's Cookies birthday! She's five years now, they grow up so fast!
> View attachment 430837
> 
> I've given her a morning walk, we're going on another longer one this evening, and opening her pressies later.


Happy birthday


----------



## Jason25

We've been for a run around the woods this morning using our new gear. It was all going well until daisy suddenly stopped to sniff some frog spawn, so I went to stop and slipped up on my ass, covered in mud all up my side, my van seat is caked in it as well, daisy looked happy though :Hilarious:Hilarious

Gonna need to get some trail running shoes there's just no grip on my normal trainers lol


----------



## Lurcherlad

Jack and I had a “quickie” walk this morning - it’s blowing a gale round here!


----------



## MissKittyKat

Jason25 said:


> We've been for a run around the woods this morning using our new gear. It was all going well until daisy suddenly stopped to sniff some frog spawn, so I went to stop and slipped up on my ass, covered in mud all up my side, my van seat is caked in it as well, daisy looked happy though :Hilarious:Hilarious
> 
> Gonna need to get some trail running shoes there's just no grip on my normal trainers lol


Absolute necessity for us humans. Even with them there's no guarantee that you won't end up flat on you a**. 

You need to have a look at the runners thread.


----------



## Jason25

MissKittyKat said:


> Absolute necessity for us humans. Even with them there's no guarantee that you won't end up flat on you a**.
> 
> You need to have a look at the runners thread.


Probably a bad idea going up there when the ground is soaking wet/full of puddles, was bound to happen  it was well fun though I can't wait to go again lol. I will have a look at the runners thread now


----------



## Magyarmum

Jason25 said:


> Probably a bad idea going up there when the ground is soaking wet/full of puddles, was bound to happen  it was well fun though I can't wait to go again lol. I will have a look at the runners thread now


Try looking at Decathlon and their Quechua Trail running shoes.

https://www.decathlon.co.uk/C-825600-mens-trail-running-shoes


----------



## Boxer123

Lurcherlad said:


> Jack and I had a "quickie" walk this morning - it's blowing a gale round here!


just took Loki out he sat his little butt down then turned for home.


----------



## Grace Bob

Happy birthday cookie


----------



## Jason25

Another run this morning, we are starting to get the hang of it lol. When she goes to stop and sniff, I say this way and she runs back out in front. She's starting to pull a bit more consistently as well, seems like she's starting to find the pulling rewarding? I dunno, but it's all been fun though just the wet weather is a bit of a nightmare, everywhere waterlogged lol.


----------



## catz4m8z

Poor cat got run over on our walk today.  Must of happened seconds after I arrived as a women got out of a car and said she saw it happen (at least it was killed instantly and didnt suffer). Neither of us really knew what to do! When I came back with the next lot of dogs a little group had formed and they discussing how to contact the owner so it looks like the neighbours are on the case.
Just annoys me when people have free range cats in urban areas....you have cats running about here on streets where the houses open directly onto the pavement. Not surprising they get run over.


----------



## catz4m8z

wow, can now add to my 'people are dumb with their pets' rant!
This morning I passed a guy who gave me heart failure watching his dog. He was walking along an extremely busy road during morning rush hour with his tiny 5Ib chihuahua off lead!:Wideyed The damned thing was barely listening to him and wandering into side streets, stopping to sniff stuff, etc. He then went into a local shop (behind me) and just left the dog wandering loose outside the shop next to the speeding cars! :Nailbiting
The shop assistant said he is often out there and the dog doesnt go into the road....so a big round of applause for that dog for still being alive!:Woot woop!!:Banghead


----------



## Boxer123

Loki had his first 1:1 training session today it went really well. He is now passed out from exhaustion of having to use his boxer brain.


----------



## Magyarmum

Boxer123 said:


> Loki had his first 1:1 training session today it went really well. He is now passed out from exhaustion of having to use his boxer brain.[/QUOTE
> 
> I had to laugh at that! After training my two are so tired it takes a massive effort for them to climb into the car where they promptly zonk out, They're always so exhausted when we arrive home they take themselves into the living room and go to sleep again!


----------



## Beth78

Whisp is playing a late night game of find the treat, she's got all overexcited for some reason


----------



## Beth78

It worked, she's snoring like an old man.


----------



## Boxer123

Do they sleep as gracefully as this ?


----------



## DanWalkersmum

....or like this....


----------



## Boxer123

DanWalkersmum said:


> ....or like this....
> View attachment 431032


Relaxed


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Boxer123 said:


> Relaxed


.....very  just had half an hour playing tuggy/find it with his piglet


----------



## Boxer123

DanWalkersmum said:


> .....very  just had half an hour playing tuggy/find it with his piglet


Loki says tuggy with piglet is serious business.


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Boxer123 said:


> Loki says tuggy with piglet is serious business.


well Loki is welcome to take my place, it's hard work holding on to a piglet soaked in drool and making pretend grrrrs, I reckon Dan would appreciate the real grrrs from Loki


----------



## Boxer123

DanWalkersmum said:


> well Loki is welcome to take my place, it's hard work holding on to a piglet soaked in drool and making pretend grrrrs, I reckon Dan would appreciate the real grrrs from Loki


The benefits of two dogs the boys do play tug together for ages. Sox always wins though.


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Boxer123 said:


> The benefits of two dogs the boys do play tug together for ages. Sox always wins though.


 ... hmmm two dogs? permanently .... one's enough at the moment....


----------



## lullabydream

Just put Maisie's pj's on to keep her warm. She must appreciate it because she's trying to be a lap dog currently and I am not especially comfy with her weight and bony legs!

They aren't proper pj's just an inside fleece tiger print dog jumper but helped loads last year but hasn't felt as cold inside this year.. We are putting in down to next door now having central heating. We live in a terrace house.


----------



## Magyarmum

There wasn't as much as a puff of wind when we left home yesterday morning but when we got to training it was blowing a gale much to my dismay.! The lesson of the day was to recall the dogs to you whilst they were engrossed in sniffing, or if they'd reached the end of their lead. As Gabor said when it's so windy the scent is extremely hard to follow and because the dogs have to really concentrate they're more more likely to ignore you. My little Gwylim as always soon twigged what was expected of him, but that flipperty jibbet of a Grisha was too busy watching pieces of paper and leaves flying around to listen properly

After training I had to take my laptop to a place in the city centre, so left the dogs in the car for a couple of hours. Gwylim's job is to guard the steering wheel by sleeping on the driver's seat preventing anyone (including me) from climbing in. The KBG agent decided to stand looking out of the rear window threatening to murder anyone who came within ten feet  I quickly locked the car and rushed off hoping no one realised the horrible creature belonged to me! Got back a couple of minutes before my time was up, jumped into the car and drove off. 

Halfway home I looked into the rear view mirror and OMG ............... no dogs! Had someone stolen them and I'd not noticed when I climbed in the car? Surely not because I vaguely remembered shoving Gwylim off my seat! The trouble is the road's very busy and there's nowhere to stop, so I had to wait until the road was clear and I could quickly turn round and have a look. What a relief ....... they were both lying in the foot well fast asleep and there they stayed until we got home


----------



## Boxer123

Magyarmum said:


> There wasn't as much as a puff of wind when we left home yesterday morning but when we got to training it was blowing a gale much to my dismay.! The lesson of the day was to recall the dogs to you whilst they were engrossed in sniffing, or if they'd reached the end of their lead. As Gabor said when it's so windy the scent is extremely hard to follow and because the dogs have to really concentrate they're more more likely to ignore you. My little Gwylim as always soon twigged what was expected of him, but that flipperty jibbet of a Grisha was too busy watching pieces of paper and leaves flying around to listen properly
> 
> After training I had to take my laptop to a place in the city centre, so left the dogs in the car for a couple of hours. Gwylim's job is to guard the steering wheel by sleeping on the driver's seat preventing anyone (including me) from climbing in. The KBG agent decided to stand looking out of the rear window threatening to murder anyone who came within ten feet  I quickly locked the car and rushed off hoping no one realised the horrible creature belonged to me! Got back a couple of minutes before my time was up, jumped into the car and drove off.
> 
> Halfway home I looked into the rear view mirror and OMG ............... no dogs! Had someone stolen them and I'd not noticed when I climbed in the car? Surely not because I vaguely remembered shoving Gwylim off my seat! The trouble is the road's very busy and there's nowhere to stop, so I had to wait until the road was clear and I could quickly turn round and have a look. What a relief ....... they were both lying in the foot well fast asleep and there they stayed until we got home


Oh I bet you panicked. My sister used to look after Sox in the day she came home one day called him no Sox, ran around the house calling still no Sox. About to call the police and me when she had one more look. Found him curled up under my bed fast asleep.


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Magyarmum said:


> There wasn't as much as a puff of wind when we left home yesterday morning but when we got to training it was blowing a gale much to my dismay.! The lesson of the day was to recall the dogs to you whilst they were engrossed in sniffing, or if they'd reached the end of their lead. As Gabor said when it's so windy the scent is extremely hard to follow and because the dogs have to really concentrate they're more more likely to ignore you. My little Gwylim as always soon twigged what was expected of him, but that flipperty jibbet of a Grisha was too busy watching pieces of paper and leaves flying around to listen properly
> 
> After training I had to take my laptop to a place in the city centre, so left the dogs in the car for a couple of hours. Gwylim's job is to guard the steering wheel by sleeping on the driver's seat preventing anyone (including me) from climbing in. The KBG agent decided to stand looking out of the rear window threatening to murder anyone who came within ten feet  I quickly locked the car and rushed off hoping no one realised the horrible creature belonged to me! Got back a couple of minutes before my time was up, jumped into the car and drove off.
> 
> Halfway home I looked into the rear view mirror and OMG ............... no dogs! Had someone stolen them and I'd not noticed when I climbed in the car? Surely not because I vaguely remembered shoving Gwylim off my seat! The trouble is the road's very busy and there's nowhere to stop, so I had to wait until the road was clear and I could quickly turn round and have a look. What a relief ....... they were both lying in the foot well fast asleep and there they stayed until we got home


:Joyful:Joyful they know how to keep you on your toes don't they?! Nothing worse than thinking you've lost your dog


----------



## lullabydream

Just bought myself a nice blanket for the evening to snuggle up in.. Harley hasn't moved off if since I put it at the top of the sofa since I bought it home.. Am guessing it's Harleys blanket then!


----------



## Boxer123

lullabydream said:


> Just bought myself a nice blanket for the evening to snuggle up in.. Harley hasn't moved off if since I put it at the top of the sofa since I bought it home.. Am guessing it's Harleys blanket then!


Sounds like the boxers little blanket thieves. I bet she's to cute to move.


----------



## Lurcherlad

lullabydream said:


> Just bought myself a nice blanket for the evening to snuggle up in.. Harley hasn't moved off if since I put it at the top of the sofa since I bought it home.. Am guessing it's Harleys blanket then!


Sounds about right 

Jack claims every fleece that enters the house eventually


----------



## DanWalkersmum

lullabydream said:


> Just bought myself a nice blanket for the evening to snuggle up in.. Harley hasn't moved off if since I put it at the top of the sofa since I bought it home.. Am guessing it's Harleys blanket then!


Maybe if you're very good she may let you share it sometimelayful?


----------



## Guest

Hope everyone does this awkward pose to pick up their dog poo


----------



## lullabydream

Boxer123 said:


> Sounds like the boxers little blanket thieves. I bet she's to cute to move.


She never even moved for a treat.. Was way too comfy!

@Lurcherlad the reason I got a new blanket was the dogs kept claiming them and my last one ended up with bite marks from Harley being a bitey puppy, just thought might as well treat myself.

@DanWalkersmum think Harley got too hot. So moved so we are sharing the blanket finally!


----------



## Guest

when you get a new job working less hours and you are most excited about spending more time with your dog  argh i might have mentioned her in my interview a couple of times...the new boss has a dog as well and some of the other staff are dog lovers too. I mean that’s the main thing about picking a new job right? Nova told me to make sure I can still afford her favourite treats though :Hilarious


----------



## JoanneF

We bought a new blanket yesterday too - for the last two weeks or so, Timber has decided he wants to sleep in our bedroom. So he needed a new blankie to match our bedroom decor. It's a lovely, big, soft, teddy bear fleece and he is still snuggled up in it.


----------



## Magyarmum

Boxer123 said:


> Oh I bet you panicked. My sister used to look after Sox in the day she came home one day called him no Sox, ran around the house calling still no Sox. About to call the police and me when she had one more look. Found him curled up under my bed fast asleep.


I was always losing Gwylim, usually because he'd slipped into somewhere like the woodshed unnoticed and I'd locked him in. He's such a silly boy because it never occurs to him to bark to tell me where he is, he'll just sit there patiently waiting for me to come and let him out.

We woke up to a sprinkling of snow on the ground which soon disappeared. Then just now the Schnauzer boys have been monitoring some sheep and lambs which strayed onto next door's land. I was very proud of them because there was no barking or undue excitement, until the owner appeared. They did bark at him when he first appeared, but then settled down and quietly watched him as he ushered the errant sheep back home:Angelic


----------



## DanWalkersmum

lullabydream said:


> She never even moved for a treat.. Was way too comfy!
> 
> @Lurcherlad the reason I got a new blanket was the dogs kept claiming them and my last one ended up with bite marks from Harley being a bitey puppy, just thought might as well treat myself.
> 
> @DanWalkersmum think Harley got too hot. So moved so we are sharing the blanket finally!


----------



## MissKittyKat

Valentine's Kisses x


----------



## Boxer123

MissKittyKat said:


> Valentine's Kisses x
> 
> View attachment 431257


So cute.


----------



## Cookielabrador

Super tired doggie this evening. Chasing after cats all week is hard work


----------



## Magyarmum

My Grisha boy's feeling very sorry for himself.

I'm not quite sure what he's done but early yesterday evening, he took himself off to bed which is extremely unusual for him because he normally stays with me in the living room and goes to bed the same time as me. 

When I called the boys to let them out for their 7 pm pee-pee I noticed he was limping slightly, so when they came back in I tried to give him a good examination to see if I could find the problem. I came to the conclusion that he's most likely pulled a muscle in his hind leg which is easily done in my garden because it's all humps, and hollows with a few potholes thrown in for good measure . Nothing serious, so we won't rush off to the vet unless it gets worse!

That funny little dog of mine makes me laugh! 

If you could only see the expression on his face, he keeps giving me such pained looks and all he wants are cuddles. Gone is my macho young man and now I've got a baby boy who's feeling a bit poorly

Bless him!.


----------



## Boxer123

Magyarmum said:


> My Grisha boy's feeling very sorry for himself.
> 
> I'm not quite sure what he's done but early yesterday evening, he took himself off to bed which is extremely unusual for him because he normally stays with me in the living room and goes to bed the same time as me.
> 
> When I called the boys to let them out for their 7 pm pee-pee I noticed he was limping slightly, so when they came back in I tried to give him a good examination to see if I could find the problem. I came to the conclusion that he's most likely pulled a muscle in his hind leg which is easily done in my garden because it's all humps, and hollows with a few potholes thrown in for good measure . Nothing serious, so we won't rush off to the vet unless it gets worse!
> 
> That funny little dog of mine makes me laugh!
> 
> If you could only see the expression on his face, he keeps giving me such pained looks and all he wants are cuddles. Gone is my macho young man and now I've got a baby boy who's feeling a bit poorly
> 
> Bless him!.


Poor Grisha. Hope he feels better soon.


----------



## Cookielabrador

Long dog walk this evening, the weather is awful though. I'm still drenched!


----------



## Guest

Magyarmum said:


> My Grisha boy's feeling very sorry for himself.
> 
> I'm not quite sure what he's done but early yesterday evening, he took himself off to bed which is extremely unusual for him because he normally stays with me in the living room and goes to bed the same time as me.
> 
> When I called the boys to let them out for their 7 pm pee-pee I noticed he was limping slightly, so when they came back in I tried to give him a good examination to see if I could find the problem. I came to the conclusion that he's most likely pulled a muscle in his hind leg which is easily done in my garden because it's all humps, and hollows with a few potholes thrown in for good measure . Nothing serious, so we won't rush off to the vet unless it gets worse!
> 
> That funny little dog of mine makes me laugh!
> 
> If you could only see the expression on his face, he keeps giving me such pained looks and all he wants are cuddles. Gone is my macho young man and now I've got a baby boy who's feeling a bit poorly
> 
> Bless him!.


hope he feels better soon!!!


----------



## Cookielabrador

Magyarmum said:


> My Grisha boy's feeling very sorry for himself.
> 
> I'm not quite sure what he's done but early yesterday evening, he took himself off to bed which is extremely unusual for him because he normally stays with me in the living room and goes to bed the same time as me.
> 
> When I called the boys to let them out for their 7 pm pee-pee I noticed he was limping slightly, so when they came back in I tried to give him a good examination to see if I could find the problem. I came to the conclusion that he's most likely pulled a muscle in his hind leg which is easily done in my garden because it's all humps, and hollows with a few potholes thrown in for good measure . Nothing serious, so we won't rush off to the vet unless it gets worse!
> 
> That funny little dog of mine makes me laugh!
> 
> If you could only see the expression on his face, he keeps giving me such pained looks and all he wants are cuddles. Gone is my macho young man and now I've got a baby boy who's feeling a bit poorly
> 
> Bless him!.


Fingers and paws crossed for you


----------



## Boxer123

My sister is staying there is some disagreement about where she can sleep as Sox has taken residency in her bed.


----------



## Guest

He doesn't look like he will move any time soon @Boxer123


----------



## Magyarmum

Thanks for the good wishes everyone.

It isn't a pulled muscle after all! He's cut his front paw pad! Not seriously but enough to be painful when he steps on it.

He wasn't very happy when I tried to clean it, rather unsuccessfully..

I won't be taking him walkies for a few days and I'm trying to encourage him to stay inside which fortunately isn't too difficult this time of year. 

I'll just keep my eye on him and his poorly paw and if it gets worse whisk him off to the vet. 

Hes still feeling sorry for himself bless him!


----------



## Magyarmum

Grisha says this is the kind of service he expects


----------



## Boxer123

We the boxers have had some long walks today. Sox is exhausted Loki is squeaking not his broccoli but his sprout.


----------



## Magyarmum

Just to update everyone about Grisha's poorly paw. He's still limping slightly but it's obviously getting better because this morning when I was sitting having my coffee, he came and stood with his front paws on my knees something he hasn't done since he hurt himself!

At the moment we've got workmen in the garden sawing up the logs I had delivered Thursday last week. By work"men" I mean one man and two women who seem to have him organised because he seems to be doing all the work and they're watching

The Schnauzer boys are in the house because if they were outside they'd be standing in front of the workmen bossing them around and adding their vocal "halfpeneth". As it is they're following me around as though we're all joined at the umbilical cord ......... ah well that's one of the joys of being a Schnauzer mum


----------



## Boxer123

Magyarmum said:


> Just to update everyone about Grisha's poorly paw. He's still limping slightly but it's obviously getting better because this morning when I was sitting having my coffee, he came and stood with his front paws on my knees something he hasn't done since he hurt himself!
> 
> At the moment we've got workmen in the garden sawing up the logs I had delivered Thursday last week. By work"men" I mean one man and two women who seem to have him organised because he seems to be doing all the work and they're watching
> 
> The Schnauzer boys are in the house because if they were outside they'd be standing in front of the workmen bossing them around and adding their vocal "halfpeneth". As it is they're following me around as though we're all joined at the umbilical cord ......... ah well that's one of the joys of being a Schnauzer mum


Glad he's on the mend and it is not to serious.


----------



## Lurcherlad

I’ve taken the line of least resistance (again).....

I’ve bought a dark navy blue duvet cover to get me through the rest of the wet, muddy weather 

After washing my pale teal set in biological Daz this morning there are still muddy paw prints visible 

I know it’s “clean” and I don’t have visitors in my bedroom  but do just like the room to look fresh and tidy when I’ve changed and made the beds (until Jack comes up and makes a comfy nest ).


----------



## Boxer123

Lurcherlad said:


> I've taken the line of least resistance (again).....
> 
> I've bought a dark navy blue duvet cover to get me through the rest of the wet, muddy weather
> 
> After washing my pale teal set in biological Daz this morning there are still muddy paw prints visible
> 
> I know it's "clean" and I don't have visitors in my bedroom  but do just like the room to look fresh and tidy when I've changed and made the beds (until Jack comes up and makes a comfy nest ).


Loki managed to get muddy paws on the spare bed , my sisters clean towels and even one on the wall. No regrets


----------



## Jason25

Went down to the coast on the pebble beach trying to keep to ourselves and just unwind in the fresh sea air. Just wanting to be alone I sat down with daisy to chill for 10 minutes and some numpty beeline right towards me with his child. So I walk daisy in a different direction and sit down again only for him to walk straight at us again. Annoying as you like. 

Daisy has been brilliant though, no woofs or barking at anyone recently which has been great, I'm hoping all this eye contact stuff triggering her was just a blip because it hasn't happened for a good while now.


----------



## Boxer123

Jason25 said:


> Went down to the coast on the pebble beach trying to keep to ourselves and just unwind in the fresh sea air. Just wanting to be alone I sat down with daisy to chill for 10 minutes and some numpty beeline right towards me with his child. So I walk daisy in a different direction and sit down again only for him to walk straight at us again. Annoying as you like.
> 
> Daisy has been brilliant though, no woofs or barking at anyone recently which has been great, I'm hoping all this eye contact stuff triggering her was just a blip because it hasn't happened for a good while now.


The boxers are people magnets even when I would clearly rather avoid people. Well done Daisy for being a good girl.


----------



## Boxer123

We've been to the field to play. Loki is having the snip Wednesday which I'm getting quite anxious about.


----------



## Cookielabrador

Magyarmum said:


> Just to update everyone about Grisha's poorly paw. He's still limping slightly but it's obviously getting better because this morning when I was sitting having my coffee, he came and stood with his front paws on my knees something he hasn't done since he hurt himself!
> 
> At the moment we've got workmen in the garden sawing up the logs I had delivered Thursday last week. By work"men" I mean one man and two women who seem to have him organised because he seems to be doing all the work and they're watching
> 
> The Schnauzer boys are in the house because if they were outside they'd be standing in front of the workmen bossing them around and adding their vocal "halfpeneth". As it is they're following me around as though we're all joined at the umbilical cord ......... ah well that's one of the joys of being a Schnauzer mum





Boxer123 said:


> Loki is having the snip Wednesday which I'm getting quite anxious about.


For both @Boxer123 and @Magyarmum, hopefully everything will turn out fine for both, vets nowadays are great. 
Also, for anyone else that needs this my daughter sent me this earlier today, made me smile :Smuggrin


----------



## Boxer123

Cookielabrador said:


> For both @Boxer123 and @Magyarmum, hopefully everything will turn out fine for both, vets nowadays are great.
> Also, for anyone else that needs this my daughter sent me this earlier today, made me smile :Smuggrin
> View attachment 431460


Brilliant thank you.


----------



## Boxer123

Sox has woken up with a bad leg very sad boxer morning.


----------



## Magyarmum

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 431507
> Sox has woken up with a bad leg very sad boxer morning.


Sox should hobble over to our house so he and Grisha could commiserate about only having 6 good legs between them.


----------



## Boxer123

Magyarmum said:


> Sox should hobble over to our house so he and Grisha could commiserate about only having 6 good legs between them.


He would like that he is a drama queen.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 431507
> Sox has woken up with a bad leg very sad boxer morning.


Poor Sox, he looks sooooo sad x


----------



## Lurcherlad

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 431507
> Sox has woken up with a bad leg very sad boxer morning.


Poor baby 

Jack has been a bit restless this morning. Kept asking to go out but just stood whining at the squirrels and birds.

He was fine on our walk and pood and weed as normal. Ate breakfast and a chew as normal.

Then very whiny and groany on my bed for a few minutes and wouldn't settle without me.

Checked him all over, tummy nice and soft and no reaction to pressure, etc.

Now, he seems settled. Will keep an eye on him for the rest of the day.


----------



## Boxer123

Lurcherlad said:


> Poor baby
> 
> Jack has been a bit restless this morning. Kept asking to go out but just stood whining at the squirrels and birds.
> 
> He was fine on our walk and pood and weed as normal. Ate breakfast and a chew as normal.
> 
> Then very whiny and groany on my bed for a few minutes and wouldn't settle without me.
> 
> Checked him all over, tummy nice and soft and no reaction to pressure, etc.
> 
> Now, he seems settled. Will keep an eye on him for the rest of the day.


Oh dear must be something in the water. Sox has been around the block for a poo. Now having scrambled eggs. He has a definite limp. I think he probably just over did it yesterday him and Loki got quite silly in the field. Duvet day I think.


----------



## Boxer123

The drama ...


----------



## Jason25

This puppy kong was the first thing I bought for daisy  it lasted all the way up until yesterday with pretty much daily use. It's okay though we've got a red one and a the extreme black one 

I'll most likely keep this for the memories :Hilarious


----------



## Boxer123

Jason25 said:


> View attachment 431522
> 
> This puppy kong was the first thing I bought for daisy  it lasted all the way up until yesterday with pretty much daily use. It's okay though we've got a red one and a the extreme black one
> 
> I'll most likely keep this for the memories :Hilarious


I still have Loki's baby one. They have the big ones now and the xtreme.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Boxer123 said:


> Oh dear must be something in the water. Sox has been around the block for a poo. Now having scrambled eggs. He has a definite limp. I think he probably just over did it yesterday him and Loki got quite silly in the field. Duvet day I think.


I've just take him out again and he did another normal poo, ate some grass but was very slow walking (though did break into a trot a couple of times) and had chased a squirrel in the garden just before.

I'm now thinking it's his right leg/shoulder giving him gip. He has previously been diagnosed with some arthritis in the joint and has a lump behind the shoulder which was diagnosed as probably a fatty lump.

Maybe he's got a nagging ache/pain? I've reacted similarly myself when my shoulder was bad with waves of discomfort and unable to remain in the same position for long.

Hoping that's all it is.

Anyway, I've made an appointment at the vets for 4pm just to get him checked and maybe some pain relief if nothing else obvious shows up, so he's able to settle.

I rarely go out, but I'm off to an Opera with a friend tonight so want him checked and settled before I leave him with OH.


----------



## Lurcherlad

I’m wondering if it’s a result of him going up and down stairs numerous times during the day?

OH is resting upstairs a lot following chemo and I’m up and downstairs a lot as a consequence.

Jack tends to choose to be close to me when I’m in so has been following me up and down the stairs much more than usual, and on and off the bed, so if he’s got arthritis I guess it could flare up.


----------



## Boxer123

Lurcherlad said:


> I'm wondering if it's a result of him going up and down stairs numerous times during the day?
> 
> OH is resting upstairs a lot following chemo and I'm up and downstairs a lot as a consequence.
> 
> Jack tends to choose to be close to me when I'm in so has been following me up and down the stairs much more than usual, and on and off the bed, so if he's got arthritis I guess it could flare up.


Possibly the boxers are the same and have to follow me from room to room. Sox is enjoying his duvet day. He send sympathy he is limping on his front leg I wonder if it is the shoulder.


----------



## Lurcherlad

He’s been settled for 20 minutes now ..... see how he goes before 4pm. He stresses at the vets so if I don’t have to take him, all the better - finger’s crossed.


----------



## lullabydream

Fingers crossed for Jack @Lurcherlad poor boy but if he does have to go to the vets it's for his benefit. A bit of pain relief might be helpful so he can chase those squirrels easier!


----------



## Lurcherlad

Jack's been thoroughly checked over by a lovely vet and the conclusion is he's over done it with the stairs and bed jumping (added to his age related arthritis) and has made himself sore.

A jab of Metacarm to make him comfy tonight (seems to be working already) and Loxicom for a few days.

Hopefully, that will see him right, but at least he'll settle tonight.

He's now resting ....










Please note: muddy paw prints STILL visible on the new navy duvet cover ... I give up!


----------



## Hamza Hussain

Cookielabrador said:


> (Stole this idea from the cat chat but it looked really fun so... :Bag)
> 
> (Not sure if we have one of these threads already but-) Ever wanted to make a new thread on random doggy stuff but felt it didn't belong in a thread?
> I'll start -
> A few days ago on our walk, Cookie managed to roll herself in loaaads of mud, and then decided to run up to everybody we passed in the woods and ask for a cuddle! :Arghh I put her lead on after a while because it was getting too embarrassing  It took ages to wash it all off afterwards too!
> 
> This morning I took her to [email protected] and bought her some food that we haven't tried before - it looks quite good and she likes the chicken. Has anyone tried it? It's called Natures Menu Adult - Here's what it looks like-
> View attachment 417849
> 
> 
> Also Bonus photo of a big stick she found this morning
> View attachment 417850


could you give me advice about me getting a puppy, i would appreciate it


----------



## Hamza Hussain

can someone give me advice about the new puppy I'm going to get, I think I'm overthinking a lot of things.


----------



## lullabydream

Lurcherlad said:


> Jack's been thoroughly checked over by a lovely vet and the conclusion is he's over done it with the stairs and bed jumping (added to his age related arthritis) and has made himself sore.
> 
> A jab of Metacarm to make him comfy tonight (seems to be working already) and Loxicom for a few days.
> 
> Hopefully, that will see him right, but at least he'll settle tonight.
> 
> He's now resting ....
> 
> View attachment 431561
> 
> 
> Please note: muddy paw prints STILL visible on the new navy duvet cover ... I give up!


Ahhh.. I think most of us give up after awhile about muddy paw prints etc too!
I did used to wipe paws etc when I first got a dog.. Then realised life's too short. Plus I swear the kids made more mess.. In those days I had to deal with tooth paste stains on the pillows from the kids brushing their teeth not so eloquently before they got into bed!


----------



## Lurcherlad

Hamza Hussain said:


> can someone give me advice about the new puppy I'm going to get, I think I'm overthinking a lot of things.


 Maybe start your own thread and add some details?


----------



## Jason25

Rented a field for daisy yesterday, as we were sat in the front waiting I noticed she's got a bit of belly coming lol



















I think she might need to cut back on the food a little :Hilarious


----------



## rona

Jason25 said:


> Rented a field for daisy yesterday, as we were sat in the front waiting I noticed she's got a bit of belly coming lol
> 
> I think she might need to cut back on the food a little :Hilarious


Much better solution.................hire the field more 

How old is she?


----------



## rona

Lurcherlad said:


> Jack's been thoroughly checked over by a lovely vet and the conclusion is he's over done it with the stairs and bed jumping (added to his age related arthritis) and has made himself sore.
> 
> A jab of Metacarm to make him comfy tonight (seems to be working already) and Loxicom for a few days.
> 
> Hopefully, that will see him right, but at least he'll settle tonight.
> 
> He's now resting ....


How's the lad this morning?


----------



## Lurcherlad

rona said:


> How's the lad this morning?


He's really good thanks.

The painkiller did the trick and he was comfortable very soon afterwards and has been settled since.

I'm restricting his trips on the stairs and we had a short, gentle stroll round the estate this morning.

I just need to remember to shut doors when I leave the room to go up or down the stairs so he's not following me every time.

I told OH I was Jack's favourite - this proves it!


----------



## Hamza Hussain

Lurcherlad said:


> Maybe start your own thread and add some details?


how do you start them, I cant find how


----------



## Lurcherlad

Select the Category i.e. Dog Forum, Dog Chat and select Post New Thread.

Then you can give some outline info on your situation and what specifics are worrying you.

This thread is for random stuff and responses to you could get lost or your questions might be missed altogether.


----------



## catz4m8z

Think Alf is feeling abit clingy at the moment. He loves his cuddles but last night I picked him up (at his request), smooshed him and waited for him to want to go down....
he never actually did and my arms got tired so I thought Id be clever and pop a blanket on my desk in front of the keyboard so I could still cuddle and surf at the same time.:Smug
Sadly the plan failed as when I put Alfie on the blanket his response was to jump up, lean againest me and stick both front paws on my face. Then after a soulful look he rammed his face into mine (as obviously breathing is for the birds!:Bored)....

I mean there is clingy, then there is having a dog made out of superglue!:Hilarious


----------



## Goldstar

Chewy has never really been a roller.

That's changed. I think it was the rotting fish that converted him.


----------



## Boxer123

Lurcherlad said:


> Jack's been thoroughly checked over by a lovely vet and the conclusion is he's over done it with the stairs and bed jumping (added to his age related arthritis) and has made himself sore.
> 
> A jab of Metacarm to make him comfy tonight (seems to be working already) and Loxicom for a few days.
> 
> Hopefully, that will see him right, but at least he'll settle tonight.
> 
> He's now resting ....
> 
> View attachment 431561
> 
> 
> Please note: muddy paw prints STILL visible on the new navy duvet cover ... I give up!


That's good he's feeling better. Sox trotted in and trod on my cream sofa cushion today. I give up as well.


----------



## Boxer123

Goldstar said:


> Chewy has never really been a roller.
> 
> That's changed. I think it was the rotting fish that converted him.
> 
> View attachment 431641


Looking very regal there can't believe the fish rolling.


----------



## MissKittyKat

My dog is broken, yet again!

Chilling after night time canicross, which he loves.


----------



## Cookielabrador

MissKittyKat said:


> My dog is broken, yet again!
> 
> Chilling after night time canicross, which he loves.
> 
> View attachment 431677


He's so sweet


----------



## Guest

We had a great training walk today. Nova had so much fun. We practised „slowly", „left", „right" and changing directions quickly and being in tune together when walking. She did a great job.


----------



## Jason25

rona said:


> Much better solution.................hire the field more
> 
> How old is she?


That's one option haha more exercise is a must though, it's just this weather isn't very appealing to go out in at the moment :Hilarious and she will be 2 in March


----------



## Beth78

Jason25 said:


> That's one option haha more exercise is a must though, it's just this weather isn't very appealing to go out in at the moment :Hilarious and she will be 2 in March


The feild we take Whisp to is out of action at the moment as it's so water logged, luckily we have a woods nearish us that is usually very quiet.
Shes going to go mad with excitement when we take her back to the feild, especially if it's a playdate.


----------



## Magyarmum

Beth78 said:


> The feild we take Whisp to is out of action at the moment as it's so water logged, luckily we have a woods nearish us that is usually very quiet.
> Shes going to go mad with excitement when we take her back to the feild, especially if it's a playdate.


My two are very lucky puppies because they have their very own field to play in. I only have to open the front door and there it is!

Unlike many four leggeds they get excited when we go to town and do some pavement walking and instead of sniffing in hedges and grass they get to sniff car tyres and litter instead!


----------



## Jason25

Beth78 said:


> The feild we take Whisp to is out of action at the moment as it's so water logged, luckily we have a woods nearish us that is usually very quiet.
> Shes going to go mad with excitement when we take her back to the feild, especially if it's a playdate.


Ours was waterlogged too, by the time we left the field all her legs and belly and sides was chocolate brown from all the mud :Hilarious safe to say it was time for a bath when we got in, she wasn't impressed by it haha.

Hopefully not too long until you're back at the field, it's nice knowing they are in a secure environment


Magyarmum said:


> My two are very lucky puppies because they have their very own field to play in. I only have to open the front door and there it is!
> 
> Unlike many four leggeds they get excited when we go to town and do some pavement walking and instead of sniffing in hedges and grass they get to sniff car tyres and litter instead!


I am very jealous of your living situation, one day I would love to have my own bit of land  yes mines a sniffer too, can't go 20 seconds without stopping to a sniff  drives me mad lol. With that being said I think we will do some scent games/training today, we've been for a walk around the block this morning and now there's rain coming in for the rest of the day, so I doubt we will be going anywhere lol


----------



## catz4m8z

Magyarmum said:


> My two are very lucky puppies because they have their very own field to play in. I only have to open the front door and there it is!


Green with envy here too! I spend my walks tip toeing through the broken grass, chicken bones, poop, used nappies and sick!:Hungover

As for this morning.....doesnt it annoy you when you cut your walk short coz its raining, windy and horrible and then the sun comes out when you are about 3 seconds from home!?:Banghead


----------



## Magyarmum

We woke to a beautiful spring like morning which was lovely as we were off first to the vets and then to training.

I think I'm finally losing my marbles because halfway to the city remembered I'd forgotten to put the dogs leads in the car. Luckily there's a pet shop at the hypermarket, so I popped in there, bought two leads and came out £15 lighter:Arghh Kicking myself because we have at least 8 perfectly good leads at home:Grumpy

Gabor our trainer, met us at the vets and after a wait Grisha had his poorly leg examined. Nothing wrong with his paw, but the vet thinks he might have pulled a muscle but nothing serious.. And both dogs had their nails clipped whilst we were there. I'd been freaking out over the length of their nails which I was certain were miles too long. Very pleasantly surprised to be told that only one or two needed a little trim and apparently because the boys spend most of their time outside it's better to leave their nails a little longer than one would do if they spent much of their time indoors.

After we left the vet, off we went for a walk and training centred around strange dog encounters of which, being a residential area there were many! A large white dog provoked no reaction, even though it stood and stared at them. A passing JRT and a bulldog were no problem but a teeny tiny Yorkie in a blue coat elicited some interest and few squeaks from Gwylim. Then Gwylim really blotted his copy book by wanting to murder a black French Bulldog who'd been following us. And Grisha chipped in with a few growls as well Poor little thing didn't know what he done to incur such wrath

Anyway Gwylim and big brother really redeemed themselves when we went into the coffee shop at the petrol station. They both settled down and had a snooze whilst Gabor and I enjoyed a leisurely cup of coffee. We then walked back to the car without further incident and came back home

Next week we'll be doing training in the town centre and in an upmarket shopping mall, and they'll have their first ride in a lift plus a us having coffee in another dog friendly cafe. All very exciting for little Schnauzer boys


----------



## MissKittyKat

Woody trying to catch up with me rolling down the hill.










It was blowing a gale and raining but who cares! Having fun at 41


----------



## Beth78

A very sleepy hound this morning, might have to use cheese to rouse her.
Or I could just join her :Happy


----------



## Cookielabrador

Cookie's hogging the bed and won't budge. I'm considering moving into the living room at this rate.


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Cookielabrador said:


> Cookie's hogging the bed and won't budge. I'm considering moving into the living room at this rate.
> View attachment 431808


Dan did this so I went into the spare bedroom (single bed) - he followed! :Banghead:Bag


----------



## Guest

Well it seems like I can't do anything right!  Work has been crazy busy lately, which meant that Elliot hadn't been out of the house since his Wednesday night agility class, and Kenzie's last outing was her walk on Tuesday! I usually avoid taking them out in the rain, but guilt was getting the better of me and by midday today (Saturday) I looked out the window at the rain and decided to take them out anyway. McKenzie tolerated the first minute of the walk, but then threw a right tantrum at being cold and wet - refusing to move, tail tucked between her legs, giving me dagger looks. Elliot was ok, but he wasn't loving it. I think we managed about 3 minutes of walking before turning back to the car. Thankfully I had the foresight to put the dogs' equafleeces on for the walk, so only heads/legs/tails were wet. When we got back to the car I swapped Kenzie's wet equafleece for a dry one but she refused to get in her own crate and instead squeezed in Elliot's crate with him!

And it's apparently still summer!

The princess...


----------



## Lurcherlad

Well, you tried! 

Hope the weather improves and you get some free time to enjoy it with the “gang”


----------



## Boxer123

Cookielabrador said:


> Cookie's hogging the bed and won't budge. I'm considering moving into the living room at this rate.
> View attachment 431808


This is what Sox does and you can't move him for anything.


----------



## Boxer123

McKenzie said:


> Well it seems like I can't do anything right!  Work has been crazy busy lately, which meant that Elliot hadn't been out of the house since his Wednesday night agility class, and Kenzie's last outing was her walk on Tuesday! I usually avoid taking them out in the rain, but guilt was getting the better of me and by midday today (Saturday) I looked out the window at the rain and decided to take them out anyway. McKenzie tolerated the first minute of the walk, but then threw a right tantrum at being cold and wet - refusing to move, tail tucked between her legs, giving me dagger looks. Elliot was ok, but he wasn't loving it. I think we managed about 3 minutes of walking before turning back to the car. Thankfully I had the foresight to put the dogs' equafleeces on for the walk, so only heads/legs/tails were wet. When we got back to the car I swapped Kenzie's wet equafleece for a dry one but she refused to get in her own crate and instead squeezed in Elliot's crate with him!
> 
> And it's apparently still summer!
> 
> The princess...
> 
> View attachment 431812


Whenever it rains the boxers give me a hard time about going so so off we go and Sox looks at me like I'm evil and have taken him out in acid.


----------



## Beth78

Treated Whisp to a new toy today, seems quite hardy.
Let's see how long it lasts in the jaws of a toy killer.








It's very cute.


----------



## catz4m8z

Boxer123 said:


> Whenever it rains the boxers give me a hard time about going so so off we go and Sox looks at me like I'm evil and have taken him out in acid.


I dont bother taking mine out in proper rain as I know they will be miserable but Heidi hates any kind of nasty winter weather. If its windy, cold or there is abit of drizzle I end up taking the other dogs for a walk but with Heidi its more of a drag!


----------



## Guest

Well I may have redeemed myself in my dogs' eyes.

We went on a bit of a road trip today to a gorgeous little place with a river and a lake and mountains. We had just set off on a walk along the river when a lady showed up with a labradoodle the same size as Elliot. The labradoodle and Elliot hit it off straight away and spent the whole walk chasing each other through the grass and in and out of the water, it was so much fun to watch them!

After lunch we went down to explore the lake which was so picturesque, and Elliot was quite curious about the kayaker who went past!

I now have two very sleepy dogs!


----------



## ebonycat

McKenzie said:


> Well I may have redeemed myself in my dogs' eyes.
> 
> We went on a bit of a road trip today to a gorgeous little place with a river and a lake and mountains. We had just set off on a walk along the river when a lady showed up with a labradoodle the same size as Elliot. The labradoodle and Elliot hit it off straight away and spent the whole walk chasing each other through the grass and in and out of the water, it was so much fun to watch them!
> 
> After lunch we went down to explore the lake which was so picturesque, and Elliot was quite curious about the kayaker who went past!
> 
> I now have two very sleepy dogs!
> 
> View attachment 431861
> 
> 
> View attachment 431862
> 
> 
> View attachment 431863
> 
> 
> View attachment 431864
> 
> 
> View attachment 431865


Wow such a beautiful place, truly stunning. Lovely blue sky.
Glad the doggies enjoyed themselves & have forgiven you for taking them out in the rain.
It's windy here this morning & it's just started to rain.


----------



## Boxer123

McKenzie said:


> Well I may have redeemed myself in my dogs' eyes.
> 
> We went on a bit of a road trip today to a gorgeous little place with a river and a lake and mountains. We had just set off on a walk along the river when a lady showed up with a labradoodle the same size as Elliot. The labradoodle and Elliot hit it off straight away and spent the whole walk chasing each other through the grass and in and out of the water, it was so much fun to watch them!
> 
> After lunch we went down to explore the lake which was so picturesque, and Elliot was quite curious about the kayaker who went past!
> 
> I now have two very sleepy dogs!
> 
> View attachment 431861
> 
> 
> View attachment 431862
> 
> 
> View attachment 431863
> 
> 
> View attachment 431864
> 
> 
> View attachment 431865


Wow that looks amazing.


----------



## Happy Paws2

McKenzie said:


> Well I may have redeemed myself in my dogs' eyes.
> 
> We went on a bit of a road trip today to a gorgeous little place with a river and a lake and mountains. We had just set off on a walk along the river when a lady showed up with a labradoodle the same size as Elliot. The labradoodle and Elliot hit it off straight away and spent the whole walk chasing each other through the grass and in and out of the water, it was so much fun to watch them!
> 
> After lunch we went down to explore the lake which was so picturesque, and Elliot was quite curious about the kayaker who went past!
> 
> I now have two very sleepy dogs!
> 
> View attachment 431861
> 
> 
> View attachment 431862
> 
> 
> View attachment 431863
> 
> 
> View attachment 431864
> 
> 
> View attachment 431865


Beautiful pictures of your dogs and the scenery, you lucky to live near such a beautiful place.


----------



## Cookielabrador




----------



## Cookielabrador

McKenzie said:


> Well I may have redeemed myself in my dogs' eyes.
> 
> We went on a bit of a road trip today to a gorgeous little place with a river and a lake and mountains. We had just set off on a walk along the river when a lady showed up with a labradoodle the same size as Elliot. The labradoodle and Elliot hit it off straight away and spent the whole walk chasing each other through the grass and in and out of the water, it was so much fun to watch them!
> 
> After lunch we went down to explore the lake which was so picturesque, and Elliot was quite curious about the kayaker who went past!
> 
> I now have two very sleepy dogs!
> 
> View attachment 431861
> 
> 
> View attachment 431862
> 
> 
> View attachment 431863
> 
> 
> View attachment 431864
> 
> 
> View attachment 431865


Gorgeous photos @McKenzie! Looks lovely - It's raining down where we are


----------



## MissKittyKat

The pets at home broccoli has finally made it into our toy box!

@Boxer123 didn't realise how loud it would be!

It did go missing this morning but found again, think my dad was trying to make it disappear


----------



## Boxer123

MissKittyKat said:


> The pets at home broccoli has finally made it into our toy box!
> 
> @Boxer123 didn't realise how loud it would be!
> 
> It did go missing this morning but found again, think my dad was trying to make it disappear
> 
> View attachment 431895


Oh no you will regret bringing the broccoli into your home. Even very poorly Loki managed a squeak today.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Boxer123 said:


> Oh no you will regret bringing the broccoli into your home. Even very poorly Loki managed a squeak today.


Ha!

I'm not sure how long it will last but @Boxer123 I think Loki has had for a while.

Woody seems to like its chewy sensation as it's bobbly x


----------



## Boxer123

MissKittyKat said:


> Ha!
> 
> I'm not sure how long it will last but @Boxer123 I think Loki has had for a while.
> 
> Woody seems to like its chewy sensation as it's bobbly x


Loki has had his for ages normally they run out of squeaks but not this one !


----------



## Beth78

And here we have a picture of the elusive Lurcherdoodle.








As soon as she appears she is gone again, abit like fashion.


----------



## Boxer123

Beth78 said:


> And here we have a picture of the elusive Lurcherdoodle.
> View attachment 431916
> 
> As soon as she appears she is gone again, abit like fashion.


Ha ha You could probably get £2000 for such a rare breed.


----------



## Beth78

Boxer123 said:


> Ha ha You could probably get £2000 for such a rare breed.


Add another zero and shes yours


----------



## Boxer123

Beth78 said:


> Add another zero and shes yours


Bargin done ! I'm assuming she doesn't shed or poop.


----------



## Guest

I woke up abruptly at 6.30 this morning to the unmistakable sound of a dog throwing up. I assumed it was Kenzie as she's the thrower-upperer in this house, but no, when I turned the light on I could see it was Elliot. Great big puddles of grainy bile all over my (handmade) quilt and (new) duvet. Upon closer inspection there were small lumps of wood in it - Elliot does like to chew on sticks (which I discourage) but I didn't realise he actually swallows bits. He was having a bit of a chew on a large stick at the river on our walk yesterday so I assume that was the cause of the vomit. He's been completely fine since, but I will have to do a better job of making sure he doesn't chew on sticks anymore! Thankfully I have a day off today so I was able to get the bedding straight in the washing machine and I've got it all outside in the sun. So much for my leisurely sleep in!


----------



## Guest

McKenzie said:


> I woke up abruptly at 6.30 this morning to the unmistakable sound of a dog throwing up. I assumed it was Kenzie as she's the thrower-upperer in this house, but no, when I turned the light on I could see it was Elliot. Great big puddles of grainy bile all over my (handmade) quilt and (new) duvet. Upon closer inspection there were small lumps of wood in it - Elliot does like to chew on sticks (which I discourage) but I didn't realise he actually swallows bits. He was having a bit of a chew on a large stick at the river on our walk yesterday so I assume that was the cause of the vomit. He's been completely fine since, but I will have to do a better job of making sure he doesn't chew on sticks anymore! Thankfully I have a day off today so I was able to get the bedding straight in the washing machine and I've got it all outside in the sun. So much for my leisurely sleep in!


Hope he feels better soon! Nova just carries sticks but if she tries to chew on them, I take them away or ask her to leave it for the same reason, she had swallowed little pieces before and got diarrhoea from it.


----------



## Guest

Is that lake Tekapo? Stunning


McKenzie said:


> Well I may have redeemed myself in my dogs' eyes.
> 
> We went on a bit of a road trip today to a gorgeous little place with a river and a lake and mountains. We had just set off on a walk along the river when a lady showed up with a labradoodle the same size as Elliot. The labradoodle and Elliot hit it off straight away and spent the whole walk chasing each other through the grass and in and out of the water, it was so much fun to watch them!
> 
> After lunch we went down to explore the lake which was so picturesque, and Elliot was quite curious about the kayaker who went past!
> 
> I now have two very sleepy dogs!
> 
> View attachment 431861
> 
> 
> View attachment 431862
> 
> 
> View attachment 431863
> 
> 
> View attachment 431864
> 
> 
> View attachment 431865


----------



## Guest

Boxer123 said:


> Oh no you will regret bringing the broccoli into your home. Even very poorly Loki managed a squeak today.


i want a broccoli too!


----------



## Guest

Kakite said:


> Hope he feels better soon! Nova just carries sticks but if she tries to chew on them, I take them away or ask her to leave it for the same reason, she had swallowed little pieces before and got diarrhoea from it.


Yeah I think it was also the type of stick - the one the dogs were playing with yesterday was more like a branch and the wood was quite 'meaty' IYKWIM, whereas usually he just finds little twigs and just snaps them up.



Kakite said:


> Is that lake Tekapo? Stunning


Close, it was Twizel  But Tekapo is lovely too!



Kakite said:


> i want a broccoli too!


Me too!!!


----------



## Jason25

Boxer123 said:


> Loki has had his for ages normally they run out of squeaks but not this one !












This all that's left of our broccoli from pets at home :Hilarious


----------



## Guest

Jason25 said:


> View attachment 431952
> 
> 
> This all that's left of our broccoli from pets at home :Hilarious


RIP broccoli


----------



## Jason25

Kakite said:


> RIP broccoli


This is what happens to all her toys, she loves ripping them up, she makes a good paper shredder though :Hilarious


----------



## Boxer123

Kakite said:


> i want a broccoli too!





McKenzie said:


> Yeah I think it was also the type of stick - the one the dogs were playing with yesterday was more like a branch and the wood was quite 'meaty' IYKWIM, whereas usually he just finds little twigs and just snaps them up.
> 
> Close, it was Twizel  But Tekapo is lovely too!
> 
> Me too!!!


I'll send Loki's to the highest bidder.


----------



## Guest

Boxer123 said:


> I'll send Loki's to the highest bidder.


Nova reckons she is happy with her monkey. We got this cheap monkey toy that is kind of filled with a rope toy rather than fluffy stuff and I'm impressed it has survived so far and even more surprised there's actually a squeaker in it too


----------



## Cookielabrador

Evening walkies 
















Now I have muddy paw prints all over the kitchen floor


----------



## Beth78

Cookielabrador said:


> Evening walkies
> View attachment 431991
> View attachment 431992
> 
> 
> Now I have muddy paw prints all over the kitchen floor


Love the monkey lip in the 1st pic
Every day is an adventure for a dog.


----------



## Guest

@Cookielabrador what a cutie!


----------



## Guest

You say we're going for another walk?










Happy girl










Must roll on the ground before we go home.


----------



## Cookielabrador

Kakite said:


> View attachment 432011
> 
> 
> You say we're going for another walk?
> 
> View attachment 432012
> 
> 
> Happy girl
> 
> View attachment 432013
> 
> 
> Must roll on the ground before we go home.


Love the last pic


----------



## Boxer123

Kakite said:


> View attachment 432011
> 
> 
> You say we're going for another walk?
> 
> View attachment 432012
> 
> 
> Happy girl
> 
> View attachment 432013
> 
> 
> Must roll on the ground before we go home.


pretty girl.


----------



## Jason25

I've been made to walk at 5.30am and haven't had any toast yet :Hilarious


----------



## Boxer123

Jason25 said:


> View attachment 432089
> 
> 
> I've been made to walk at 5.30am and haven't had any toast yet :Hilarious


That's a serious face I hope she got her walk.


----------



## Jason25

Boxer123 said:


> That's a serious face I hope she got her walk.


Yeah and she's just had some toast


----------



## Magyarmum

It's raining and I cancelled going to training because I don't feel well, so we're having a lazy day. Gwylim's fast asleep but Grisha's sitting on the armchair watching me working at the kitchen table.


----------



## Jason25

When the dog turns the Xbox off with its nose :Shifty:Shifty:Shifty I swear it’s intentional :Hilarious


----------



## Guest

Jason25 said:


> When the dog turns the Xbox off with its nose :Shifty:Shifty:Shifty I swear it's intentional :Hilarious


does yours also get excited at the shut-down sounds? "Yay, the thing is off, now we go out?"


----------



## Guest

So what has your dog done recently that has embarrassed/annoyed/upset you, or made you question your sanity? 
Finn chose to eat a sock on Monday, so now we've been waiting for it to emerge from the other end. I'm the weirdo that appears overly interested in her dogs' poo atm :Bag


----------



## Jason25

AsahiGo said:


> does yours also get excited at the shut-down sounds? "Yay, the thing is off, now we go out?"


She just stares at it hahaha. She will prang the door stopper spring with her paw to go out, that gets annoying :Hilarious



AsahiGo said:


> So what has your dog done recently that has embarrassed/annoyed/upset you, or made you question your sanity?
> Finn chose to eat a sock on Monday, so now we've been waiting for it to emerge from the other end. I'm the weirdo that appears overly interested in her dogs' poo atm :Bag


Mine is a master sock thief, I've lost count of how many socks she's ruined :Hilarious good luck poo hunting I hope it comes out soon.

Mine usually shreds the socks and when she goes for a poo there's sometimes a bit of thread hanging on for dear life holding a rock of poo. I have to chase her around to get it off before she sits down and drags her ass across the floor. :Hilarious


----------



## Guest

Pffft haha that's gross! Did you imagine investigating poo would become a part of your life too?

I've been told to stuff Finn full of bread to help get it out. He's loving it.

He didn't rip it; he swallowed it whole. Dumbass dog.


----------



## Boxer123

:AngelicLoki has just walked over to my cup of tea and knocked it over with his paw then walked away


----------



## Lurcherlad

Boxer123 said:


> :AngelicLoki has just walked over to my cup of tea and knocked it over with his paw then walked away


That'll learn ya to get his furry teabag chopped off!


----------



## Boxer123

Lurcherlad said:


> That'll learn ya to get his furry teabag chopped off!


Ha ha maybe a revenge attack.


----------



## MissKittyKat

AsahiGo said:


> Pffft haha that's gross! Did you imagine investigating poo would become a part of your life too?
> 
> I've been told to stuff Finn full of bread to help get it out. He's loving it.
> 
> He didn't rip it; he swallowed it whole. Dumbass dog.


Hi @AsahiGo good to see you back and hear how Finn is getting on  Hope you are both ok.

X


----------



## Guest

MissKittyKat said:


> Hi @AsahiGo good to see you back and hear how Finn is getting on  Hope you are both ok.
> 
> X


Thank you, yeah I missed talking to other people that really, really like their dogs! It's all good here, I think Finn has properly settled in now... He's still driving me mad :Hilarious
I hope things are good for you and Woody!


----------



## Guest

Nova threw her ball into the shower this morning while I was in it (yeah yeah should have locked the door properly).

she had a big day yesterday and was absolutely shattered

ps: that's a fitbark on her collar, not a shock thingy (I had someone ask me on a walk recently and I was horrified!)


----------



## Boxer123

Kakite said:


> Nova threw her ball into the shower this morning while I was in it (yeah yeah should have locked the door properly).
> 
> she had a big day yesterday and was absolutely shattered
> 
> View attachment 432142


Bless her sleepy girl.


----------



## Guest

Another nice walk today, lots of training done, including dropping sticks that are way too big or not even picking them up in the first place.


----------



## Boxer123

Kakite said:


> View attachment 432160
> 
> 
> Another nice walk today, lots of training done, including dropping sticks that are way too big or not even picking them up in the first place.


Sox doesn't think that's too big. Just right he says.


----------



## MissKittyKat

AsahiGo said:


> Thank you, yeah I missed talking to other people that really, really like their dogs! It's all good here, I think Finn has properly settled in now... He's still driving me mad :Hilarious
> I hope things are good for you and Woody!


We are great thanks.
Just got back from another road trip to my parents and a CaniX race in Delemere Forest. Very muddy but lots of fun x


----------



## Guest

I love how Nova is growing up next to those two boys. They are really her best friends, they can play till they drop, sleep and snuggle together, share toys and snacks and have sleepovers. wonderful play date tonight


----------



## Beth78

Kakite said:


> View attachment 432162
> 
> 
> I love how Nova is growing up next to those two boys. They are really her best friends, they can play till they drop, sleep and snuggle together, share toys and snacks and have sleepovers. wonderful play date tonight


That's a beautiful sight


----------



## Guest

Beth78 said:


> That's a beautiful sight


I can't get enough of them!!! Nova is the oldest and smallest, but she was always bigger than them and they are quite close in age. Have overtaken her now!


----------



## Guest

MissKittyKat said:


> We are great thanks.
> Just got back from another road trip to my parents and a CaniX race in Delemere Forest. Very muddy but lots of fun x


You're brave in this weather; was the race more like a swim?!

It's cool all the races the two of you are doing. I can't wait to start


----------



## Lurcherlad

Jack and I had to walk in a snow flurry this morning. Hope it’s too wet to settle.


----------



## Guest

Lurcherlad said:


> Jack and I had to walk in a snow flurry this morning. Hope it's too wet to settle.


I'm melting here in this heat and humidity. I want some snow please.


----------



## Guest

I have a question - does anyone end up with clothes that smell strongly of dog and if so, how do you tone the smell down? The coat I wear to walk Finn REEKS of dog/fox poo which, weird, because he's never rolled in it, (neither have I), and no matter what I try the smell wont bugger off. It's just that one coat!


----------



## Lurcherlad

No


----------



## MissKittyKat

AsahiGo said:


> I have a question - does anyone end up with clothes that smell strongly of dog and if so, how do you tone the smell down? The coat I wear to walk Finn REEKS of dog/fox poo which, weird, because he's never rolled in it, (neither have I), and no matter what I try the smell wont bugger off. It's just that one coat!


I take them to my mum's when I visit 

For some reason her washing and dryer makes everything smell like spring!

Sorry I can't be of more help!


----------



## Jason25

AsahiGo said:


> I have a question - does anyone end up with clothes that smell strongly of dog and if so, how do you tone the smell down? The coat I wear to walk Finn REEKS of dog/fox poo which, weird, because he's never rolled in it, (neither have I), and no matter what I try the smell wont bugger off. It's just that one coat!


Breath through your mouth lol. I think I'm kind of nose blind to doggy smells, I heard fox poo smells and I don't think I've ever smelt it lol.

Just been to pets at home and bought these ostrich braid things, 12.99 for 5 they best last for a long time :Hilarious


----------



## Boxer123

Kakite said:


> I can't get enough of them!!! Nova is the oldest and smallest, but she was always bigger than them and they are quite close in age. Have overtaken her now!
> 
> View attachment 432163


So cute.


----------



## Jason25

Jason25 said:


> Breath through your mouth lol. I think I'm kind of nose blind to doggy smells, I heard fox poo smells and I don't think I've ever smelt it lol.
> 
> Just been to pets at home and bought these ostrich braid things, 12.99 for 5 they best last for a long time :Hilarious


One lasted for 6 minutes, so that's 12.99 for 30 minutes peace, won't be buying them again lol


----------



## MissKittyKat

Jason25 said:


> One lasted for 6 minutes, so that's 12.99 for 30 minutes peace, won't be buying them again lol


Do raw bones not last longer?

Woody is very lucky the butcher who supplies our mid week roast at school sends over the carcass so I have a ready supply of bones.

Make bone broth and also portion up otherwise the whole lot would get eaten at once and I would have to deal with major constipation!


----------



## Guest

So ... nova and I had a nap this afternoon and when I woke up there was a stain by her bum - it looked like white stuff and it stunk (but not as bad as poop if that makes sense?) and it was smeared underneath the fur on her tail. It wasn’t very much so I’m not sure what that was? She seems well and poos and pees as normal.she let me clean by her tail and bum and it didn’t seem tender or painful, nothing is red or swollen by her bum either.


----------



## Guest

Kakite said:


> So ... nova and I had a nap this afternoon and when I woke up there was a stain by her bum - it looked like white stuff and it stunk (but not as bad as poop if that makes sense?) and it was smeared underneath the fur on her tail. It wasn't very much so I'm not sure what that was? She seems well and poos and pees as normal.she let me clear by her tail and bum and it didn't seem tender or painful, nothing is red or swollen by her bum either.


Possibly an anal gland leak. Usually smells a bit fishy.


----------



## Guest

McKenzie said:


> Possibly an anal gland leak. Usually smells a bit fishy.


Do I need to worry about this?


----------



## Magyarmum

Got the shock of my life when I opened the curtains this morning:Arghh

Two inches of snow on the ground. Now where did that come from?

Oh my paws and whiskers!


----------



## Jason25

MissKittyKat said:


> Do raw bones not last longer?
> 
> Woody is very lucky the butcher who supplies our mid week roast at school sends over the carcass so I have a ready supply of bones.
> 
> Make bone broth and also portion up otherwise the whole lot would get eaten at once and I would have to deal with major constipation!


I'm a bit iffy giving her raw bones, she's a really hard chewer and I'm afraid she will break her teeth lol.

it's raining heavy here so no walkies this morning, we've played in the front room and by 6.30 I've broke the dog :Hilarious


----------



## Boxer123

Magyarmum said:


> Got the shock of my life when I opened the curtains this morning:Arghh
> 
> Two inches of snow on the ground. Now where did that come from?
> 
> Oh my paws and whiskers!


Duvet day maybe ?


----------



## Guest

Jason25 said:


> I'm a bit iffy giving her raw bones, she's a really hard chewer and I'm afraid she will break her teeth lol.
> 
> it's raining heavy here so no walkies this morning, we've played in the front room and by 6.30 I've broke the dog :Hilarious
> View attachment 432230
> 
> View attachment 432231
> View attachment 432232


I love her smile!!!


----------



## Magyarmum

Boxer123 said:


> Duvet day maybe ?


 I don't think the snow will last long because it's beginning to thaw already.

The dogs will have to make do with a day pottering round the garden

No duvet day for me because I've got curtains to make which has been made more complicated than usual as you can't get lining material in this country so I'm having to use the lining from the old ones, which is a pain in the butt!

Just hope the snow disappears by Sunday morning because I want to drive to the city to do some shopping


----------



## Magyarmum

"Must reads" for all dogs on PF


----------



## Lurcherlad

Haha!

Thankfully, Jack doesn't do the nocturnal barking .... but the rest .... defo! 

Last night he beat me to my bed ....

(Please note his comfy cosy bed nearby )










The central heating was playing up and he felt cold to me so I snuggled him in my fleece too!

Luckily, I had OH's bed as a back up


----------



## Magyarmum

It's snowing a blizzard and that silly black Schnauzer boy of mine is sitting in the middle of a flower bed and refuses to come in

I'm not sure what's going on in his mind, but maybe he thinks if he stays there long enough the snow will turn him white just like his brother


----------



## Jason25

Kakite said:


> I love her smile!!!


Thanks, her face always puts a smile on mine 

So I did some shopping today, they do a bacon flavoured nylabone in pets at home, but instead of being hard plastic, its made of natural rubber? Thought we'd give it a go and she seems to enjoy it and hasn't ruined it yet lol.

When I went in morrisons I bought a raw marrow bone and 2 pigs feet, what is the deal with these, how long do I need to freeze them before giving them to daisy? 
Thanks


----------



## Guest

Jason25 said:


> Thanks, her face always puts a smile on mine
> 
> So I did some shopping today, they do a bacon flavoured nylabone in pets at home, but instead of being hard plastic, its made of natural rubber? Thought we'd give it a go and she seems to enjoy it and hasn't ruined it yet lol.
> 
> When I went in morrisons I bought a raw marrow bone and 2 pigs feet, what is the deal with these, how long do I need to freeze them before giving them to daisy?
> Thanks


I never froze the marrowbones - I gave it to Finn as is.
What I'd defo recommend is scooping some of the marrow out first, otherwise you're gonna be needing a lot of poo bags :Hilarious


----------



## Guest

Spent the first part of our morning walk trying to get Finn off of the bonnet of Dh's car, without denting/scratching/setting of the alarm. 
Ended up having to pick him up - he can jump up, but can't jump down apparently.
I hope to god he doesn't do it in front of DH :Bag


----------



## Magyarmum

Jason25 said:


> Thanks, her face always puts a smile on mine
> 
> So I did some shopping today, they do a bacon flavoured nylabone in pets at home, but instead of being hard plastic, its made of natural rubber? Thought we'd give it a go and she seems to enjoy it and hasn't ruined it yet lol.
> 
> When I went in morrisons I bought a raw marrow bone and 2 pigs feet, what is the deal with these, how long do I need to freeze them before giving them to daisy?
> Thanks


No need to freeze them.you can give them to her as they are.


----------



## Torin.

I'm dog training. At the end of which I'll get a cake. By which I mean I'm making a cake using my mixer and throwing food at the dog. But it's essential noise sensitivity training. I'm thinking of Cadvan 100%


----------



## MissKittyKat

Jason25 said:


> Thanks, her face always puts a smile on mine
> 
> So I did some shopping today, they do a bacon flavoured nylabone in pets at home, but instead of being hard plastic, its made of natural rubber? Thought we'd give it a go and she seems to enjoy it and hasn't ruined it yet lol.
> 
> When I went in morrisons I bought a raw marrow bone and 2 pigs feet, what is the deal with these, how long do I need to freeze them before giving them to daisy?
> Thanks


I actually buy raw marrow bones and defrost them as if eaten frozen this is when they can hurt Woody's teeth.

He never actually eats the bone, maybe just knaws the ends but loves the marrow inside.

Ribs, spinal column, chicken legs are a whole different ball game and the whole lot will be eaten!


----------



## Guest

Its been mentioned a lot on this forum about the stress levels in dogs staying the same over a few days etc, and I was wondering if anyone had a link to the study on it? I tried googling it but no luck.
I hope this makes sense, I'm not too eloquent this morning


----------



## Guest

Someone is feeling so much better, Nova during her afternoon nap


----------



## Guest

AsahiGo said:


> Its been mentioned a lot on this forum about the stress levels in dogs staying the same over a few days etc, and I was wondering if anyone had a link to the study on it? I tried googling it but no luck.
> I hope this makes sense, I'm not too eloquent this morning


I'd be interested in that too.


----------



## Guest

I tried loads of different terms, but nothing came up with what I'm after. I'm gonna scholar search it in a bit. 
I'm really interested in it as Finn is a reactive dog


----------



## Lurcherlad

Found this:

https://www.petmd.com/dog/general-health/6-ways-stress-affects-your-dogs-health

Haven't read it through but looks along the lines of what I'd heard before.

Continues with this: "
*5 Signs Your Dog is Stressed (and How to Relieve it)"*


----------



## Guest

Thanks @Lurcherlad!


----------



## MissKittyKat

AsahiGo said:


> Its been mentioned a lot on this forum about the stress levels in dogs staying the same over a few days etc, and I was wondering if anyone had a link to the study on it? I tried googling it but no luck.
> I hope this makes sense, I'm not too eloquent this morning


Think it's cortisol that specifically stays at higher levels. Maybe look for that x


----------



## Magyarmum

MissKittyKat said:


> Think it's cortisol that specifically stays at higher levels. Maybe look for that x


Is this what you were thinking of?

https://www.nature.com/articles/s41598-019-43851-x

*Long-term stress levels are synchronized in dogs and their owners*

And signs your dog is feeling stressed.

https://vcahospitals.com/know-your-pet/signs-your-dog-is-stressed-and-how-to-relieve-it


----------



## Guest

Finn's just attacked another dog. I feel absolutely devastated.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Broccoli anyone?


----------



## MissKittyKat

It's great for playing go find as similar colour to the new undergrowth.


----------



## MissKittyKat

AsahiGo said:


> Finn's just attacked another dog. I feel absolutely devastated.


How bad? Any triggers you could see?

Woody is placid but has attacked a black lab who has tried to hump him.

I now manage it when the other dog is around and Woody goes on his lead. I did have to explain to the other owner why I was doing this, he seemed to think it was ok for two intact males to sort it out between themselves!

Hope you are both ok.


----------



## Guest

Im spamming the forum atm I put up another thread about it somewhere ha.

No blood, but if we didnt get him he wouldve bitten him, I have no doubt about that. 
it was our first run, so he was excited after that. no raised hackles no barking no growling, other dog werent being funny with him, Finn just shot at him. Happened really really quick. Finn was fine afterwards, I'm a wreck haha, he starts a training class tomorrow.


----------



## MissKittyKat

AsahiGo said:


> Im spamming the forum atm I put up another thread about it somewhere ha.
> 
> No blood, but if we didnt get him he wouldve bitten him, I have no doubt about that.
> it was our first run, so he was excited after that. no raised hackles no barking no growling, other dog werent being funny with him, Finn just shot at him. Happened really really quick. Finn was fine afterwards, I'm a wreck haha, he starts a training class tomorrow.


Maybe it was the excitement and adrenaline then. 
At our club they work with reactive dogs and we k ow in the group how to work to help support.

Hope it goes well tomorrow x


----------



## Torin.

AsahiGo said:


> Its been mentioned a lot on this forum about the stress levels in dogs staying the same over a few days etc, and I was wondering if anyone had a link to the study on it? I tried googling it but no luck.
> I hope this makes sense, I'm not too eloquent this morning


There aren't any dog-specific studies on how long it takes cortisol (stress hormone) levels to settle again after an acute stressor in dogs. All we have at this point in time are studies on humans and horses; both species where it can take 72hrs+ to return to normal levels. This is the very reason why people advise giving it a good few days though - because there's not the science to support a shorter length of time. People are much more likely to go too fast on these things, and going too fast can have serious consequences (trigger stacking) while going slower than needed essentially doesn't really have any


----------



## Guest

thanks


----------



## Jason25

AsahiGo said:


> I never froze the marrowbones - I gave it to Finn as is.
> What I'd defo recommend is scooping some of the marrow out first, otherwise you're gonna be needing a lot of poo bags :Hilarious





Magyarmum said:


> No need to freeze them.you can give them to her as they are.





MissKittyKat said:


> I actually buy raw marrow bones and defrost them as if eaten frozen this is when they can hurt Woody's teeth.
> 
> He never actually eats the bone, maybe just knaws the ends but loves the marrow inside.
> 
> Ribs, spinal column, chicken legs are a whole different ball game and the whole lot will be eaten!


Thanks I got some raw pigs feet too, they look horrible :Hungover I was always under the impression that raw stuff has to be frozen for a number of days to kill parasites and other nasties??


----------



## MissKittyKat

Jason25 said:


> Thanks I got some raw pigs feet too, they look horrible :Hungover I was always under the impression that raw stuff has to be frozen for a number of days to kill parasites and other nasties??


I've never heard this so not done it and haven't seemed to have a problem, if I've been doing the feeding completely wrong then I can change what I do.

As it's human grade food being given I don't worry so much.


----------



## Guest

I think I asked about pork stuffs on here before - I can't remember who told me, but they said they started doing it when it weren't regulated enough and on occasion pork products would contain parasites and other nasties. So freezing to kill them. I think its something that was done years ago, and its become a lot better now so no need to.
I think it was on this thread actually


----------



## Beth78

Whisp is spending her 3rd gotcha day sunbathing.
We think she is about 4.








Spring is in the air.


----------



## Boxer123

Beth78 said:


> Whisp is spending her 3rd gotcha day sunbathing.
> We think she is about 4.
> View attachment 432398
> 
> Spring is in the air.


Happy gotcha day Whisp.


----------



## margy

Happy gotcha day lovely lady x


----------



## Jason25

AsahiGo said:


> I think I asked about pork stuffs on here before - I can't remember who told me, but they said they started doing it when it weren't regulated enough and on occasion pork products would contain parasites and other nasties. So freezing to kill them. I think its something that was done years ago, and its become a lot better now so no need to.
> I think it was on this thread actually


I read something similar to this: https://barfaustralia.com/news/why-freeze-a-barf-diet 
I froze it when I got it just to be on the safe side, she can have a pigs foot later lol


----------



## MissKittyKat

At last a pic of me running and smiling x


----------



## Boxer123

MissKittyKat said:


> At last a pic of me running and smiling x
> View attachment 432449


That's a lovely picture you both look happy.


----------



## Cookielabrador

Weather was awful today, can't wait for summer to come already. OH took some cute photos of Cookie this evening, I'm pretty sure she rolled in something though because she stinks 









I'm taking her for a shower now - does anyone use dog shampoo? I've always been slightly reluctant to use it as I've heard it damages skin/fur, but I've seen some bottles in [email protected] which I've been tempted to buy.


----------



## lullabydream

Cookielabrador said:


> Weather was awful today, can't wait for summer to come already. OH took some cute photos of Cookie this evening, I'm pretty sure she rolled in something though because she stinks
> View attachment 432470
> 
> 
> I'm taking her for a shower now - does anyone use dog shampoo? I've always been slightly reluctant to use it as I've heard it damages skin/fur, but I've seen some bottles in [email protected] which I've been tempted to buy.


I use animology and pet head.. To be honest the amount of times I bath the dogs it's not worth.. I presume both brands are still going and if Cookie is a roller animology do fox poo one.

If you are using shampoo at home, use an old water bottle with a sports cap.. Fill about third with shampoo or even less than fill with water and use this bottle for washing or spot cleaning from then on. Obviously label and store away from children. Saves money and most shampoos suggest adding to water first anyway.


----------



## Guest

MissKittyKat said:


> At last a pic of me running and smiling x
> View attachment 432449


you two make it look so easy


----------



## Guest

Cookielabrador said:


> Weather was awful today, can't wait for summer to come already. OH took some cute photos of Cookie this evening, I'm pretty sure she rolled in something though because she stinks
> View attachment 432470
> 
> 
> I'm taking her for a shower now - does anyone use dog shampoo? I've always been slightly reluctant to use it as I've heard it damages skin/fur, but I've seen some bottles in [email protected] which I've been tempted to buy.


ok this is possibly outing, but dh works with someone who designed the formulation for a very, very popular dog shampoo.

Which is the exact same as human shampoo.

(It's a con)


----------



## MissKittyKat

AsahiGo said:


> you two make it look so easy


I did fall over within 3 minutes of the start 

This is a year's worth of practice!

It's lots of fun x


----------



## Guest

@MissKittyKat - I was thinking of going for a run with Finn tomorrow; I don't want what happened yesterday to taint it. I was only going to use the boring green outside the front of my house and do some intermittent jogging. I'm sure there will be no dogs out there at that time. Dya reckon it would be ok?


----------



## MissKittyKat

AsahiGo said:


> @MissKittyKat - I was thinking of going for a run with Finn tomorrow; I don't want what happened yesterday to taint it. I was only going to use the boring green outside the front of my house and do some intermittent jogging. I'm sure there will be no dogs out there at that time. Dya reckon it would be ok?


I would say so, just keep a really close eye on him. Woody also wears his canicross gear for hiking so he walks in his too so don't think it would be a problem if you need to stop.

Did you have a look into clubs or groups? Finn may really benefit from running with others and a good club will be able to offer advice and work with you both.

Some good websites with info/blogs
K9 trialtime
Canicrosstrailrunners
And dogfit (seem to be biggest provider of instructors)

PS - I'm no expert with any off this.


----------



## Guest

MissKittyKat said:


> I would say so, just keep a really close eye on him. Woody also wears his canicross gear for hiking so he walks in his too so don't think it would be a problem if you need to stop.
> 
> Did you have a look into clubs or groups? Finn may really benefit from running with others and a good club will be able to offer advice and work with you both.
> 
> Some good websites with info/blogs
> K9 trialtime
> Canicrosstrailrunners
> And dogfit (seem to be biggest provider of instructors)
> 
> PS - I'm no expert with any off this.


Thanks, we still haven't figured out how he got out of hir harness.

Not had any response from the clubs! I'm going to join fb this week as there's a good reactive dogs group too, so ill try again.

Thanks for your help again


----------



## MissKittyKat

AsahiGo said:


> Thanks, we still haven't figured out how he got out of hir harness.
> 
> Not had any response from the clubs! I'm going to join fb this week as there's a good reactive dogs group too, so ill try again.
> 
> Thanks for your help again


If you DM me I can give you a list of useful places ect, not sure if allowed to put on the forum x


----------



## Guest

I have a stupid question - if any of you speak more than one language, do you stick to one language when training your dog? Or does your dog end up bilingual too?


----------



## Guest

We walked to the road of doom this morning, and i managed to get Finn lying down (and staying down) whilst TWO cars went past. He didn't even look at them. This is a big deal for us


----------



## DanWalkersmum

just had to share this



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=193242148652561


----------



## Guest

Are there any Husky owners around on the forum?


----------



## Guest

I have a cross? He's a bloody husky in personality anyway


----------



## Guest

AsahiGo said:


> I have a cross? He's a bloody husky in personality anyway


I really want to talk more to people like you to learn more about the breed and ownership of huskies. At the moment we are not in a position for a second dog and I don't want to have one before Nova is around 2 or older. But never too early to start research. I've wanted a husky for a while but I didn't feel confident having a husky for my first dog... I wasn't recommended by many people to go with this breed, because we have a cat.


----------



## Guest

Kakite said:


> I really want to talk more to people like you to learn more about the breed and ownership of huskies. At the moment we are not in a position for a second dog and I don't want to have one before Nova is around 2 or older. But never too early to start research. I've wanted a husky for a while but I didn't feel confident having a husky for my first dog... I wasn't recommended by many people to go with this breed, because we have a cat.


I would love to talk about huskies - although Finn is a husky x lab and he's my first husky type dog. I was thrown into the deep end with him, so I've learnt from trial and error. If I can help in any way I will.

They aren't recommended for first time dogs owners I think mainly because of how stubborn they are. When people say their dog is stubborn, no, huskies = stubborn. They're very independent, and extremely clever. They also have a very high prey drive, so maybe that's what your friend meant with your cat?
Saying that, I have a house rabbit and guinea pigs!

I'm having a few problems with Finn atm in regards to other dogs (but that's Finn and I, not the breed), but at home and with other people, he is the friendliest, happiest dog I've ever met. I think in general huskies are real family dogs - they love being with their people and other dogs, they're very good with kids. I trust Finn with my kids absolutely; that says it all. They're awesome companions. They're very playful, they are a bit rough and boisterous! They are very mischievous, you've got to keep an eye on them (and on walks - you don't see a lot of huskies off lead for a reason. They rarely come back!)

Do you like hoovering? Does Nova shed a lot? Because you could make another dog out of the loose fur that will come off a husky. They shed once a day, 365 days a year. They're very vocal. They will argue back with you. And unsurprisingly, they pull. Don't let anyone tell you what a 'pulling' dog is until they've walked a husky around the block.
sorry for the essay
I'm not remotely an expert, and I mess up on almost a daily basis lol. Is there anything specific you'd like to know?


----------



## Boxer123

AsahiGo said:


> I have a stupid question - if any of you speak more than one language, do you stick to one language when training your dog? Or does your dog end up bilingual too?


Loki's breeders spoke to him in English and Polish he could do sit in both.


----------



## Guest

Boxer123 said:


> Loki's breeders spoke to him in English and Polish he could do sit in both.


I mainly use English but I do use a bit of German here and there and some words are similar for example Nova will follow if I say „Sit" or „Sitz" as it sounds really similar.


----------



## Guest

AsahiGo said:


> I would love to talk about huskies - although Finn is a husky x lab and he's my first husky type dog. I was thrown into the deep end with him, so I've learnt from trial and error. If I can help in any way I will.
> 
> They aren't recommended for first time dogs owners I think mainly because of how stubborn they are. When people say their dog is stubborn, no, huskies = stubborn. They're very independent, and extremely clever. They also have a very high prey drive, so maybe that's what your friend meant with your cat?
> Saying that, I have a house rabbit and guinea pigs!
> 
> I'm having a few problems with Finn atm in regards to other dogs (but that's Finn and I, not the breed), but at home and with other people, he is the friendliest, happiest dog I've ever met. I think in general huskies are real family dogs - they love being with their people and other dogs, they're very good with kids. I trust Finn with my kids absolutely; that says it all. They're awesome companions. They're very playful, they are a bit rough and boisterous! They are very mischievous, you've got to keep an eye on them (and on walks - you don't see a lot of huskies off lead for a reason. They rarely come back!)
> 
> Do you like hoovering? Does Nova shed a lot? Because you could make another dog out of the loose fur that will come off a husky. They shed once a day, 365 days a year. They're very vocal. They will argue back with you. And unsurprisingly, they pull. Don't let anyone tell you what a 'pulling' dog is until they've walked a husky around the block.
> sorry for the essay
> I'm not remotely an expert, and I mess up on almost a daily basis lol. Is there anything specific you'd like to know?


I don't mind vacuuming- I do it every day. Nova doesn't shed a lot, but our cat does. I'm not sure how well I would cope with super heavy shedding though. I didn't think about that point. I think it'd bother me on the bed etc and I guess it'd be hard to allow one dog on the couch and bed and not the other.

I'll get back with specific questions after work tonight


----------



## Guest

Kakite said:


> I don't mind vacuuming- I do it every day. Nova doesn't shed a lot, but our cat does. I'm not sure how well I would cope with super heavy shedding though. I didn't think about that point. I think it'd bother me on the bed etc and I guess it'd be hard to allow one dog on the couch and bed and not the other.
> 
> I'll get back with specific questions after work tonight


No probs, I'll do my best to help in anyway I can


----------



## Guest

Boxer123 said:


> Loki's breeders spoke to him in English and Polish he could do sit in both.


I ask the big questions right! 
I thought about it the other night for some reason. I think I need a hobby.


----------



## Guest

@AsahiGo Do you own any other dogs besides Finn? Also I need a picture, nothing comes to mind right now! I guess I was wondering how well they do with off lead walking and being left alone, exercise requirements etc


----------



## Guest

Finished work early today, last day at my old job. It's so humid and hot here. Nova just wouldn't settle at lunch time, but the cooling mat and cold flannel did the trick.


----------



## Jason25

Just seen on the news they are training dogs to find missing dementia patients.. How awesome is that 

Big steps for daisy yesterday, we managed to stop and speak to another dog owner for like 20 minutes while she and his dog sniffed each other. I kept her on the lead though because his dog was small and she's a lump :Hilarious

as bad manners as it is, as I said goodbye daisy jumped up at him with her tail wagging and he rubbed her head and said bye to her. She hasn't been touched by a stranger for as long as I can remember. I kept the contact very short tho, a second or two at most and called her away pretty much instantly. We walked off buzzing and she kept wanting to back


----------



## Guest

Kakite said:


> @AsahiGo Do you own any other dogs besides Finn? Also I need a picture, nothing comes to mind right now! I guess I was wondering how well they do with off lead walking and being left alone, exercise requirements etc


I don't have any other dogs, just Finn. 
I think must proper husky owners will say about off lead walking is DON'T! unless you have absolutely 100% guarantee the husky will come back, keep them on lead all the time. Not saying you wouldn't be able to have a husky trained to not need a leash, I'm under the impression that it's a rarity.
How long would you be leaving the dog for? I home ed my kids, so Finn is very rarely left. They don't like being left though! They're known for being very destructive. There's a video on youtube of a guy coming home and his huskies have eaten the sofas - only the springs left. The also dig (I thought I was clever leaving Finn on the patio when I ran in the house for something. Finn ripped up the paving slabs and dug underneath them). High fences in backgardens too. Buuut, they are really fun dogs and we'd get a husky again in a heartbeat. There's a lady near me who has six of then, and a smaller dog who looks like your Nova. So they can't be that bad!
I'll update some pics today. Finn looks like a Labrador until hes stop next to one


----------



## Boxer123

The boys are having a little cuddle whilst I make their eggs.


----------



## Magyarmum

Boxer123 said:


> Loki's breeders spoke to him in English and Polish he could do sit in both.


My two understand English and Hungarian and know their commands in both languages.

Grisha was born in St Peterburg and only heard Russian for the first three months of his life. He then came to live in Hungary where until I bought him at 15 months old all his training was done in Hungarian. I speak to them in English and so does Gabor their trainer but everyone else speaks to them in Hungarian.

When I lived in South Africa my dogs understood English, Arfrikaans and Zulu.


----------



## Boxer123

Magyarmum said:


> My two understand English and Hungarian and know their commands in both languages.
> 
> Grisha was born in St Peterburg and only heard Russian for the first three months of his life. He then came to live in Hungary where until I bought him at 15 months old all his training was done in Hungarian. I speak to them in English and so does Gabor their trainer but everyone else speaks to them in Hungarian.
> 
> When I lived in South Africa my dogs understood English, Arfrikaans and Zulu.


It's so clever dogs just amaze me they are definitely more intelligent than humans!


----------



## Guest

(god my typing is awful) 
Oh exercise - they're not known for being couch potatoes! I think it depends on how you bring them up. The owners I've spoken to all exercise their dogs differently. If you exercise them lots from a young age, or have them working, you're going to spend a lot of time on your feet with them! I was lucky in a way with Finn - his walks with his last owners were a bit hit or miss, so he weren't used to vast amounts of exercise. They are outdoor dogs though.
From my own expertise (ha!) I think as long as you keep them busy (toys, puzzles too) they wont bring your house down to the foundations. They do need/try and demand a lot of fuss and attention.
I walk Finn three times a day for no more then 30mins at a time. The lady I mentioned with the whole gang of huskies will take hers out multiple times a day for short 10-15min walks at a time


----------



## Guest

Excuse the drool, my oh was making sandwiches when I took this.

He's pretty much a lab - only when he's next to one can you see the differences. He's very tall and skinny, compared to a labs sturdy frame. He's got a long nose, and his tail curls. Oh he's got a very long husky neck!


----------



## Guest

That was from last year. By the end of the walk, he wasn't that colour


----------



## catz4m8z

dogs- stare obsessively through gap in fence for next doors cat.:Woot




next doors cat- watch dogs from my bathroom roof (literally directly over their head), with a smug expression.:Smug




I had to laugh.....and reeeeaally hope they didnt notice!:Nailbiting


----------



## Beth78

This is what makes it all worthwhile rescuing a dog, complete and utter contentment and peace.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Snap!


----------



## MissKittyKat

It was hard work going out to the pub for dinner with mum and dad!
Chill time now x


----------



## Jason25

what you doing??
:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Boxer123

Love all the snoozy dog pictures. I'm trying to wake the boxers up for the day.


----------



## Jason25

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 432659
> Love all the snoozy dog pictures. I'm trying to wake the boxers up for the day.


Looks like sox and Loki been on the cocktails last night :Hilarious


----------



## Magyarmum

I got up before mine this morning.

They've both been out but only long enough to have a pee because it's.raining and are now fast asleep in the living room. 

They're in for a shock later this morning as we're off to the groomer for a bath! Will they ever forgive me? 

I'm in two minds whether to make an appointment for them to have their "hair cut" because heaven only knows when Eniko will be able to fit them in. She does such a beautiful job I'm reluctant to let anyone else touch them!

I'm waiting for my delinquent son to send me my new computer., because at the moment I can't import photos from my camera onto my computer, So annoying! My DIL has been visiting my granddaughter and I bet he's left it until she gets back, so she can pack it and take it to the post office! 

Lazy b*****!


----------



## Guest

Nova threw up some of her kibble this morning and then tried to eat that :Hungover she has been fine all day but hasn’t had a poop since this morning and her farts are so gross... hope her tummy isn’t brewing another episode.


----------



## Guest

Does anyone have experience with the 'spoons theory'?


----------



## Beth78

AsahiGo said:


> Does anyone have experience with the 'spoons theory'?


Very vaguely yes, although I use a bucket as my analogy for dealing with poor mental health.

Bucket overflows = crisis


----------



## Guest

Beth78 said:


> Very vaguely yes, although I use a bucket as my analogy for dealing with poor mental health.
> 
> Bucket overflows = crisis
> View attachment 432677


That's a good analogy too. I'm late to the party on it and I'm using it to get around Finns' various stuff.


----------



## Jason25

Got daisy from mums and she's been given boiled eggs. I dunno if it's the eggs but she's got proper gassy ass :Hungover Put her in her room with the window open, now off shopping so hopefully her tummy has settled a bit by the time I get back :Hilarious

Anyone doing any training today? I think we will be doing some this evening I doubt there will be much walking today lol


----------



## Guest

Jason25 said:


> Got daisy from mums and she's been given boiled eggs. I dunno if it's the eggs but she's got proper gassy ass :Hungover Put her in her room with the window open, now off shopping so hopefully her tummy has settled a bit by the time I get back :Hilarious
> 
> Anyone doing any training today? I think we will be doing some this evening I doubt there will be much walking today lol


We've just done some training - watch me (instead of trying to throw yourself under the wheels of cars, Finn, plz) 
What training have you got in mind?


----------



## Guest

No better motivation to get out of bed quickly than the sound of a dog throwing up epressed Poor wee Kenzie has reacted to some medication (I think) and oh, the vomit! Twice yesterday and three times overnight. My washing machine was on at 4am because the huge projectile one went all over the bed :Arghh At least I could catch the following ones in a towel. But of course I was too worried to go back to sleep so feeling rather bleary eyed this morning.

She's a bit subdued but I think she's ok. I gave her some dry toast just so there's something in her tummy (hopefully it doesn't come up again) and she had some water with a teeny bit of honey in it. I have to go to work but I can pop home at 11 to check how she is. Elliot was quite put out at being disturbed by me changing the bedding!


----------



## Lurcherlad

Oh no! Not good 

Hope Kenzie feels better later.


----------



## Jason25

AsahiGo said:


> We've just done some training - watch me (instead of trying to throw yourself under the wheels of cars, Finn, plz)
> What training have you got in mind?


Very nice, gotta be honest watch me hasn't been done in ages, gonna have to work on it again. Thanks 

At the moment we've been doing 
place (in between legs) 
heel (return and sit next to my left foot) 
on me (walk next to me on left side)

Place is getting really good, will go straight in between and walking in a straight line is good, but not very good at turning and walking, so still working on that.

Heel is getting there but still using a hand signal at the moment, needs a more work

On me can be done with a food lure, but like heel it needs a lot more work.

I feel like we've been slacking on the training recently, with work being really busy at the moment I normally play with daisy instead of training in the evening lol

After seeing a dog crawl on TV last night, I wanna try and get daisy to crawl so I will start trying it next time we train lol


----------



## Linda Weasel

@Jason25 , Is there a difference between executing your 'heel' and 'on me' commands?

I only ask because if you're using two different commands for the same position then they're being 'diluted' if you know what I mean.

I love the 'place' trick; I made a boob because I also use 'close' for formal obedience type heel work and the two words seem to sound a bit too alike to my dog. Unless I'm really careful with the tone of voice I use Tod can finish up where I'm not expecting him; haven't fallen over him yet but it's only a matter of time...


----------



## Guest

Jason25 said:


> Very nice, gotta be honest watch me hasn't been done in ages, gonna have to work on it again. Thanks
> 
> At the moment we've been doing
> place (in between legs)
> heel (return and sit next to my left foot)
> on me (walk next to me on left side)
> 
> Place is getting really good, will go straight in between and walking in a straight line is good, but not very good at turning and walking, so still working on that.
> 
> Heel is getting there but still using a hand signal at the moment, needs a more work
> 
> On me can be done with a food lure, but like heel it needs a lot more work.
> 
> I feel like we've been slacking on the training recently, with work being really busy at the moment I normally play with daisy instead of training in the evening lol
> 
> After seeing a dog crawl on TV last night, I wanna try and get daisy to crawl so I will start trying it next time we train lol


I'm putting a real high value on the watch me atm; especially since Finn has started doing it automatically at the door now before we go on walks. WITHOUT BRIBERY TOO. and I'm unashamedly smug about it.

is the crawl like a commando crawl?

I'm considering not walking Finn over the next couple of days and staying in and training and playing. I want to see if he becomes noticeably less 'reactive' (every damn walk there is something)


----------



## Guest

McKenzie said:


> No better motivation to get out of bed quickly than the sound of a dog throwing up epressed Poor wee Kenzie has reacted to some medication (I think) and oh, the vomit! Twice yesterday and three times overnight. My washing machine was on at 4am because the huge projectile one went all over the bed :Arghh At least I could catch the following ones in a towel. But of course I was too worried to go back to sleep so feeling rather bleary eyed this morning.
> 
> She's a bit subdued but I think she's ok. I gave her some dry toast just so there's something in her tummy (hopefully it doesn't come up again) and she had some water with a teeny bit of honey in it. I have to go to work but I can pop home at 11 to check how she is. Elliot was quite put out at being disturbed by me changing the bedding!


Poor Kenzie! Nova woke me up at 3am too...she was unsettled and her tummy was rumbling. I waited for a bit and she didn't need to poop or throw up, so she had some rice and pumpkin mash and settled back to sleep. But the whole thing took until about 4am, so now I'm a bit tired too...off to a hair appointment though. Let me know how Kenzie is doing please.


----------



## Guest

@Jason25 Nova has been practicing left and right, slow down and look at me on her big walk yesterday. Today it's raining here as well, so I can't imagine us going for a walk... want to practice crawl with her now that you reminded me. I taught her from the brain games book a while ago, but need to practice it.


----------



## Boxer123

Hope everyone’s tummy is better. I kid you not I got woken up the other night by Sox vomiting then Loki vomited, then Sox again. Then they went back to sleep no further problems but I’m left cleaning up puke.


----------



## Guest

Tis the season for voming

Bleurgh


----------



## Jason25

Linda Weasel said:


> @Jason25 , Is there a difference between executing your 'heel' and 'on me' commands?
> 
> I only ask because if you're using two different commands for the same position then they're being 'diluted' if you know what I mean.
> 
> I love the 'place' trick; I made a boob because I also use 'close' for formal obedience type heel work and the two words seem to sound a bit too alike to my dog. Unless I'm really careful with the tone of voice I use Tod can finish up where I'm not expecting him; haven't fallen over him yet but it's only a matter of time...


At the moment I've been calling daisy to me, asking her to heel, once in the heel position I get her to walk by my side. If I'm doing something wrong I'd love to know thanks and place is one of my favourites lol 



AsahiGo said:


> I'm putting a real high value on the watch me atm; especially since Finn has started doing it automatically at the door now before we go on walks. WITHOUT BRIBERY TOO. and I'm unashamedly smug about it.
> 
> is the crawl like a commando crawl?
> 
> I'm considering not walking Finn over the next couple of days and staying in and training and playing. I want to see if he becomes noticeably less 'reactive' (every damn walk there is something)


Very nice  Just normal crawl will do lol, our favourite games in the garden is the puller rings and flirt pole. Lots of fun 


Kakite said:


> @Jason25 Nova has been practicing left and right, slow down and look at me on her big walk yesterday. Today it's raining here as well, so I can't imagine us going for a walk... want to practice crawl with her now that you reminded me. I taught her from the brain games book a while ago, but need to practice it.


When she was younger it used to bother me about not going for a walk everyday, but now I don't mind because I've found that we can have just as much fun at home lol and yes I've forgot about the brain games book I will have to fish it out lol


----------



## Guest

Kakite said:


> Poor Kenzie! Nova woke me up at 3am too...she was unsettled and her tummy was rumbling. I waited for a bit and she didn't need to poop or throw up, so she had some rice and pumpkin mash and settled back to sleep. But the whole thing took until about 4am, so now I'm a bit tired too...off to a hair appointment though. Let me know how Kenzie is doing please.


Just popped home and she's doing ok  As far as I can tell she hasn't vomited again and she's more or less her usual self. Hopefully it's all out of her system now!


----------



## Guest

We managed to go for a walk in the bush despite the rain. Really wanted to try out Novas new rain coat.


----------



## Guest

Kakite said:


> We managed to go for a walk in the bush despite the rain. Really wanted to try out Novas new rain coat.
> 
> View attachment 432719


Very smart, what brand?

Equafleece is about the only coats that fit my two with their odd shapes!


----------



## Guest

McKenzie said:


> Very smart, what brand?
> 
> Equafleece is about the only coats that fit my two with their odd shapes!


Its the ruff wear sun shower jacket.


----------



## Guest

Ah I thought it must be either ruffwear or hurtta. Great colour on her!


----------



## Boxer123

Kakite said:


> We managed to go for a walk in the bush despite the rain. Really wanted to try out Novas new rain coat.
> 
> View attachment 432719


Such a pretty girl.


----------



## Guest

Usually at this time we're gearing up for our second walk, but today I'm keeping Finn in. After pestering you all about stress/thresholds'/reactivity etc, I want to see if we can notice a difference in him if we keep him away from all that crap... And he's been strangely ok with it? 
We've done training and played this morning, and he's now snoozing. I wonder what he'll be like later :s


----------



## Magyarmum

So proud of the Schnauzer boys. They're absolute stars!

Yesterday I took them to a groomer (not our usual one) just wanting them to have a bath and a general tidy up.

I only expected to be there for around two hours for the pair of them, but in the end it took over 2 hours for each dog. They were SO good and stood still the whole two hours whilst 2 groomers snipped at matted bits bathed, brushed and combed them! Grisha did try unsuccessfully to sit down and barked once when another customer came in.but then settled down again.

However, I now know why I don't trust anyone other than Eniko to groom the boys because neither of them look like Schnauzers any longer! Grisha looks something like a tiny Kuvasz with spindly legs and Gwylim was given what looks like a mix of a Poodle and a Shih Tzu cut. Does that make him a Shihtpoo I wonder? 

But at least they're both nice and clean and obviously more comfortable, so I really mustn't complain and their fur will grow back again- I hope! 







.

.

.


----------



## Torin.

I live near the village church, which currently has building works in. There's no church parking, so all the builders vans and related lorries are parked on and are going past the very narrow single-lane road outside my garden. Cadvan is therefore doing a LOT of pretending he's a watchdog, and we're doing practicing not-barking. He's allowed to jump on Moril's chair near the wall to strain to hear/ see, but he's not allowed to be vocal.

He just ran onto the chair to have a look at a massive wagon that was delivering something. I tried to take a photo but he jumped off xD But the big burly wagon driver grinned at tiny watchdog Cad and it was sweet/ funny.


----------



## Magyarmum

Torin. said:


> I live near the village church, which currently has building works in. There's no church parking, so all the builders vans and related lorries are parked on and are going past the very narrow single-lane road outside my garden. Cadvan is therefore doing a LOT of pretending he's a watchdog, and we're doing practicing not-barking. He's allowed to jump on Moril's chair near the wall to strain to hear/ see, but he's not allowed to be vocal.
> 
> He just ran onto the chair to have a look at a massive wagon that was delivering something. I tried to take a photo but he jumped off xD But the big burly wagon driver grinned at tiny watchdog Cad and it was sweet/ funny.


Reminds me of M'bo and Chloe who used to stand for hours on the well top watching the goings on n the village


----------



## DanWalkersmum

AsahiGo said:


> Tis the season for voming
> 
> Bleurgh


 Well, better get the cleaning stuff ready just in case then :Grumpy


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Magyarmum said:


> So proud of the Schnauzer boys. They're absolute stars!
> 
> Yesterday I took them to a groomer (not our usual one) just wanting them to have a bath and a general tidy up.
> 
> I only expected to be there for around two hours for the pair of them, but in the end it took over 2 hours for each dog. They were SO good and stood still the whole two hours whilst 2 groomers snipped at matted bits bathed, brushed and combed them! Grisha did try unsuccessfully to sit down and barked once when another customer came in.but then settled down again.
> 
> However, I now know why I don't trust anyone other than Eniko to groom the boys because neither of them look like Schnauzers any longer! Grisha looks something like a tiny Kuvasz with spindly legs and Gwylim was given what looks like a mix of a Poodle and a Shih Tzu cut. Does that make him a Shihtpoo I wonder?
> 
> But at least they're both nice and clean and obviously more comfortable, so I really mustn't complain and their fur will grow back again- I hope!
> 
> I'd love to see pics please  if you can bear it.
> .
> 
> .
> 
> .


I'd love to see pics please  if you can bear it.


----------



## Jason25

Daisy spent the afternoon playing





I had a very happy and tired dog at the end of it


----------



## Boxer123

Magyarmum said:


> So proud of the Schnauzer boys. They're absolute stars!
> 
> Yesterday I took them to a groomer (not our usual one) just wanting them to have a bath and a general tidy up.
> 
> I only expected to be there for around two hours for the pair of them, but in the end it took over 2 hours for each dog. They were SO good and stood still the whole two hours whilst 2 groomers snipped at matted bits bathed, brushed and combed them! Grisha did try unsuccessfully to sit down and barked once when another customer came in.but then settled down again.
> 
> However, I now know why I don't trust anyone other than Eniko to groom the boys because neither of them look like Schnauzers any longer! Grisha looks something like a tiny Kuvasz with spindly legs and Gwylim was given what looks like a mix of a Poodle and a Shih Tzu cut. Does that make him a Shihtpoo I wonder?
> 
> But at least they're both nice and clean and obviously more comfortable, so I really mustn't complain and their fur will grow back again- I hope!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> .
> 
> .


Well done Boys !


----------



## Guest

@Jason25 - is that the toy (does it even class as a toy?!) that you built yourself? It's incredible

I don't think I've ever seen a happier looking dog than yours.


----------



## Boxer123

AsahiGo said:


> Usually at this time we're gearing up for our second walk, but today I'm keeping Finn in. After pestering you all about stress/thresholds'/reactivity etc, I want to see if we can notice a difference in him if we keep him away from all that crap... And he's been strangely ok with it?
> We've done training and played this morning, and he's now snoozing. I wonder what he'll be like later :s


How did he go ? Loki has had a mixed day been lovely with other dogs and most people but then wanted to kill the postman and an elderly lady with an umbrella.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Oh no!

We have an armless monkey. Due to a short toilet walk we've been playing this evening and it hasn't ended well.

Think monkey is now a goner......


----------



## Boxer123

MissKittyKat said:


> Oh no!
> 
> We have an armless monkey. Due to a short toilet walk we've been playing this evening and it hasn't ended well.
> 
> Think monkey is now a goner......
> 
> View attachment 432784
> View attachment 432785


Poor monkey ! We've been playing with....

The broccoli


----------



## Guest

Boxer123 said:


> How did he go ? Loki has had a mixed day been lovely with other dogs and most people but then wanted to kill the postman and an elderly lady with an umbrella.


Postman bringing you bills perhaps?
Elderly lady with umbrella, definitely lethal 

I guess Loki is still finding his feet though?

Finn has been really good. It's something I've been considering for a while, but got wrapped up in guilt/'it's cruel'. Then yesterday he went ballistic at a car when he should've been in his 'safe' zone. I found a really good blog post that I've been reading and it's just clicked. He's been really relaxed. He's been sleeping a lot, and just chilling and watching me. We did some training, and he had his meals out of Kongs' etc. It's been really good. I wish I'd done this sooner; had lot's of people on here telling me to as well. Several months later and my ego has deflated enough to try it. Just as well Finn is pretty forgiving :Hilarious


----------



## Guest

MissKittyKat said:


> Oh no!
> 
> We have an armless monkey. Due to a short toilet walk we've been playing this evening and it hasn't ended well.
> 
> Think monkey is now a goner......
> 
> View attachment 432784
> View attachment 432785


Aww, monkey is now an amputee. Capitalise on this; monkey has now become _two_ toys


----------



## Boxer123

AsahiGo said:


> Postman bringing you bills perhaps?
> Elderly lady with umbrella, definitely lethal
> 
> I guess Loki is still finding his feet though?
> 
> Finn has been really good. It's something I've been considering for a while, but got wrapped up in guilt/'it's cruel'. Then yesterday he went ballistic at a car when he should've been in his 'safe' zone. I found a really good blog post that I've been reading and it's just clicked. He's been really relaxed. He's been sleeping a lot, and just chilling and watching me. We did some training, and he had his meals out of Kongs' etc. It's been really good. I wish I'd done this sooner; had lot's of people on here telling me to as well. Several months later and my ego has deflated enough to try it. Just as well Finn is pretty forgiving :Hilarious


It makes sense really we all need a duvet day every now and then.

It was pretty embarrassing with the elderly lady luckily I then bumped into her with Sox who is a good boy.


----------



## MissKittyKat

I really need a life and not be taking pictures of dog toys!


----------



## Guest

Boxer123 said:


> It makes sense really we all need a duvet day every now and then.
> 
> It was pretty embarrassing with the elderly lady luckily I then bumped into her with Sox who is a good boy.


Did she seem bothered by Loki? I've found the people I most thought would be (rightly) outraged by Finn are the most chilled. Luckily :Hilarious


----------



## Boxer123

AsahiGo said:


> Did she seem bothered by Loki? I've found the people I most thought would be (rightly) outraged by Finn are the most chilled. Luckily :Hilarious


The same most people just laugh at him whilst I'm apologising profusely. He has quite a baby face which I think helps.

I find it so embarrassing most people he will trot past fine but some people he just does not like.


----------



## Guest

Boxer123 said:


> The same most people just laugh at him whilst I'm apologising profusely. He has quite a baby face which I think helps.
> 
> I find it so embarrassing most people he will trot past fine but some people he just does not like.


Haha, sounds like a case of 'good job he's cute'.

Finn has certain people he doesn't like. There's a trap house a few doors down (we live in a lovely area) and he LOATHES the men that live/stay/squat there. Which tbh, I'm glad about. And they know he hates them too as I've heard them talking about the "nasty labrador that starts on me".

He'll also pick people at random; usually men, and especially if they move in an unusual way. He's just... Yeah. You have it with Loki so I don't need to explain haha


----------



## Jason25

AsahiGo said:


> @Jason25 - is that the toy (does it even class as a toy?!) that you built yourself? It's incredible
> 
> I don't think I've ever seen a happier looking dog than yours.


Thanks, yeah I built it for daisy, apparently they are good exercise for dogs so I had to try it lol


----------



## MissKittyKat

AsahiGo said:


> Haha, sounds like a case of 'good job he's cute'.
> 
> Finn has certain people he doesn't like. There's a trap house a few doors down (we live in a lovely area) and he LOATHES the men that live/stay/squat there. Which tbh, I'm glad about. And they know he hates them too as I've heard them talking about the "nasty labrador that starts on me".
> 
> He'll also pick people at random; usually men, and especially if they move in an unusual way. He's just... Yeah. You have it with Loki so I don't need to explain haha


Woody doesn't like men in Hi Vis, those with hats on (I think it's because he can't see their face) and larger men (think they remind him of his first owners son), I just think he has a good sense of good and bad people x


----------



## Boxer123

MissKittyKat said:


> Woody doesn't like men in Hi Vis, those with hats on (I think it's because he can't see their face) and larger men (think they remind him of his first owners son), I just think he has a good sense of good and bad people x


We have some men working on the walking route used by most of the village. Loki stopped for a look I apologised he was nosey they commented he was the quietest dog of the day. The rest had barked at them. First time for everything.


----------



## Guest

I agree, dogs generally know who are good guys and who the baddies are.

Or who will bring them bags full of presents. Finn loves my father in law for this reason. He gets all cuddley and snuggles up to him. it's quite sickening actually.


----------



## MissKittyKat

AsahiGo said:


> I agree, dogs generally know who are good guys and who the baddies are.
> 
> Or who will bring them bags full of presents. Finn loves my father in law for this reason. He gets all cuddley and snuggles up to him. it's quite sickening actually.


Woody and my sister's Lab love my dad for completely the wrong reasons, he feeds them and hopes we don't notice! He then gets annoyed when they both follow him around non stop.

This was the pair of them taking advantage of my nan when I visited recently. It was really funny to watch them as they were just like children shuffling forward when they thought my mum and I weren't looking


----------



## Linda Weasel

Magyarmum said:


> So proud of the Schnauzer boys. They're absolute stars!
> 
> Yesterday I took them to a groomer (not our usual one) just wanting them to have a bath and a general tidy up.
> 
> I only expected to be there for around two hours for the pair of them, but in the end it took over 2 hours for each dog. They were SO good and stood still the whole two hours whilst 2 groomers snipped at matted bits bathed, brushed and combed them! Grisha did try unsuccessfully to sit down and barked once when another customer came in.but then settled down again.
> 
> However, I now know why I don't trust anyone other than Eniko to groom the boys because neither of them look like Schnauzers any longer! Grisha looks something like a tiny Kuvasz with spindly legs and Gwylim was given what looks like a mix of a Poodle and a Shih Tzu cut. Does that make him a Shihtpoo I wonder?
> 
> But at least they're both nice and clean and obviously more comfortable, so I really mustn't complain and their fur will grow back again- I hope!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> .
> 
> .


Need pictures!


----------



## Guest

Happy girl, despite her tummy still bugging her a little. She was such an angel today...but absolutely misbehaved at the vet when we were waiting... was so embarrassed.


----------



## Kaily

A recovering Alfie in the back of the car after a long wet walk yesterday.


----------



## Jason25

Kakite said:


> View attachment 432810
> 
> 
> Happy girl, despite her tummy still bugging her a little. She was such an angel today...but absolutely misbehaved at the vet when we were waiting... was so embarrassed.


Oh dear I hope everything went alright at the vets, we hate going lol



Kaily said:


> A recovering Alfie in the back of the car after a long wet walk yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 432811


That face says it all, my jrt used to hate the rain :Hilarious

Yesterday's antics seemed to have done the job, daisy was snoring like a gooden last night :Hilarious


----------



## Boxer123

Kaily said:


> A recovering Alfie in the back of the car after a long wet walk yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 432811


So sweet bless him.


----------



## Boxer123

Had a little game of ball but Loki managed to find or that squeaked so we had to come in. Not sure the neighbours will appreciate that at 6:30.


----------



## Guest

Jason25 said:


> Oh dear I hope everything went alright at the vets, we hate going lol


Nova doesn't mind the vet exam so much but the waiting room makes her nervous for some reason. She used to be good but last time and this time she just looses the plot, barking up a storm. We were sent home with probiotics and antibiotics.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Kakite said:


> Nova doesn't mind the vet exam so much but the waiting room makes her nervous for some reason. She used to be good but last time and this time she just looses the plot, barking up a storm. We were sent home with probiotics and antibiotics.


Can you leave her in the car and book in, only passing quickly through when it's her turn?


----------



## Guest

Lurcherlad said:


> Can you leave her in the car and book in, only passing quickly through when it's her turn?


I did exactly that but when we walked through the waiting area, a big rottie growled at her and barked and she flipped out. When we came out though, the receptionist asked the man and the other dog to give us some space to exit.


----------



## Guest

Just to clarify with flipped out I mean she barked and tried to get away from the other dog...


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 432816
> Had a little game of ball but Loki managed to find or that squeaked so we had to come in. Not sure the neighbours will appreciate that at 6:30.


Nice bit of frost there this morning. Good to see Loki enjoying himself.


----------



## Boxer123

DanWalkersmum said:


> Nice bit of frost there this morning. Good to see Loki enjoying himself.


We are back out now after a woodland walk I figure 8 is a more sociable time for squeaky ball.


----------



## Boxer123

It's been a busy morning for Loki now he is tired. Deer hunting in the woods, ball with Sox, looking handsome.


----------



## Jason25

There's nothing more rewarding than coming home from a hard day at work to play with the dog 

might have a walk later, but been playing in the garden for now. I can't wait for some dry weather, the garden is saturated and it's turning into a mud pit, rip white kitchen floor :Hilarious

here's daisy today
















up early in the morning we are going Dartmoor hopefully


----------



## Boxer123

Jason25 said:


> There's nothing more rewarding than coming home from a hard day at work to play with the dog
> 
> might have a walk later, but been playing in the garden for now. I can't wait for some dry weather, the garden is saturated and it's turning into a mud pit, rip white kitchen floor :Hilarious
> 
> here's daisy today
> View attachment 432846
> View attachment 432847
> 
> 
> up early in the morning we are going Dartmoor hopefully


She's a lovely girl. We've been in the garden this afternoon as the weather was lovely. As you can see sox has had a great day.


----------



## Kaily

Jason that is a great toy Daisy has!

Sox looks somewhat sozzled lol  x


----------



## Boxer123

Kaily said:


> Jason that is a great toy Daisy has!
> 
> Sox looks somewhat sozzled lol  x


Life is hard when you have a baby brother.


----------



## Guest

Today I met the biggest American bulldog, no, dog I've ever seen. 60kg of muscle, drool, and wagging tail. For some reason, I didn't think they were THAT big


----------



## Jason25

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 432848
> 
> 
> She's a lovely girl. We've been in the garden this afternoon as the weather was lovely. As you can see sox has had a great day.


His facial expressions are brilliant :Hilarious it was rain here yesterday for the most of it, I think we've got some better weather today so hopefully no rain


----------



## Guest

Nova made a new friend today. I actually know the owner but didn't know they had gotten a pup as well, 10month old Coco and Nova hit it off immediately


----------



## Jason25

nope don't wanna get out of bed today :Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Guest

This is Finns' third day in rehab. The last two days we have both worked really hard at calming the hell down, and it seems to be paying off. 
We've nailed "watch me", and "get behind me" (both in house and garden), and we're practising 'relax on a mat' a few times a day. 

Could be me imagining it, but he looks... Happier? He's listening to us more too. Related or not, but his coat looks in better condition also - he looks all shiny and has a glow about him. He's not freaking out about things outside the window either.

I hope he doesn't get fat from all the rewards.


----------



## MissKittyKat

AsahiGo said:


> This is Finns' third day in rehab. The last two days we have both worked really hard at calming the hell down, and it seems to be paying off.
> We've nailed "watch me", and "get behind me" (both in house and garden), and we're practising 'relax on a mat' a few times a day.
> 
> Could be me imagining it, but he looks... Happier? He's listening to us more too. Related or not, but his coat looks in better condition also - he looks all shiny and has a glow about him. He's not freaking out about things outside the window either.
> 
> I hope he doesn't get fat from all the rewards.


This all sounds really good and a good place to be for your next training session.

Just feed less but you must ignore the labrador guilty eyes!!!!! They are pros x


----------



## Beth78

Spent the last couple of weeks pingponging between 2 dogs (amongst various other things). Its quite tiring but also enjoyable.
The old man has settled into his new routine and is much more content.








Whisp is her usual attention seeking self.








Hoping to lose some weight with all this walking.


----------



## Guest

MissKittyKat said:


> This all sounds really good and a good place to be for your next training session.
> 
> Just feed less but you must ignore the labrador guilty eyes!!!!! They are pros x


Finn is convinced that the fridge = his. Rustle of a packet and he teleports from the other side of the house "I'm here, put the snacks directly in my mouth plz"


----------



## Magyarmum




----------



## Guest

Magyarmum said:


>


Love this... Dog owners can also think of several situations where they've used all three. In the same day.


----------



## Magyarmum

AsahiGo said:


> Love this... Dog owners can also think of several situations where they've used all three. In the same day.


The same 5 minutes with my two


----------



## Boxer123

Beth78 said:


> Spent the last couple of weeks pingponging between 2 dogs (amongst various other things). Its quite tiring but also enjoyable.
> The old man has settled into his new routine and is much more content.
> View attachment 432880
> 
> Whisp is her usual attention seeking self.
> View attachment 432881
> 
> Hoping to lose some weight with all this walking.


Whisp has great expressions.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Anyone want to adopt Woody!
He's just jumped into our local river! 
Not a care in the world.
















I do feel sorry for the farmer, it looks like he'll loose at least a whole crop field


----------



## Boxer123

MissKittyKat said:


> Anyone want to adopt Woody!
> He's just jumped into our local river!
> Not a care in the world.
> View attachment 432904
> View attachment 432905
> 
> 
> I do feel sorry for the farmer, it looks like he'll loose at least a whole crop field


Send him this way we are covered in mud anyway.


----------



## Cookielabrador

Evening zoomies tonight - Pics taken before and after I threw the stick


----------



## Boxer123

A day in the life of a baby boxer...

Play with Sox 
Poop
Run Fast 
Poop
Walk 
Sleep 
Poop 
Play with vegetable toy


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 432908
> View attachment 432909
> View attachment 432910
> View attachment 432911
> View attachment 432912
> View attachment 432913
> A day in the life of a baby boxer...
> 
> Play with Sox
> Poop
> Run Fast
> Poop
> Walk
> Sleep
> Poop
> Play with vegetable toy


Loki truly lives the Dolce Vita!


----------



## Boxer123

DanWalkersmum said:


> Loki truly lives the Dolce Vita!


He is a happy little chap I do enjoy weekends.


----------



## Jason25

Took the asbo dog for a 8 mile walk along the canal this morning, lots of off lead running, chasing birds  
Home for breakfast now and she’s gone to sleep instead of waiting for breakfast to be served :Hilarious


----------



## Squeeze

Not been around the past few weeks... We've had some (non-dog) things to deal with...
This one has had his yearly MOT at the vets and his boosters... Vet was very happy with how he is doing and said it's only his grey face that gives away his age...


----------



## Boxer123

Squeeze said:


> Not been around the past few weeks... We've had some (non-dog) things to deal with...
> This one has had his yearly MOT at the vets and his boosters... Vet was very happy with how he is doing and said it's only his grey face that gives away his age...
> View attachment 432946


Always such a happy boy.


----------



## Beth78

Uh oh.








Someones ruined her bed


----------



## MissKittyKat

Woody refusing to move so I had to squish on to the sofa!


----------



## Boxer123

Beth78 said:


> Uh oh.
> View attachment 432964
> 
> Someones ruined her bed


Sorry but that is hilarious maybe she likes it like that.


----------



## Beth78

Boxer123 said:


> Sorry but that is hilarious maybe she likes it like that.


It does look cosey


----------



## Beth78

Finally got round to starting this, very interesting so far.


----------



## Guest

Beth78 said:


> Uh oh.
> View attachment 432964
> 
> Someones ruined her bed


she looks like she's lying on a white fluffy cloud....


----------



## Jason25

Came across this on Instagram, made me laugh :Hilarious


----------



## Guest

Someone was having a good nap after today's bush walk  we also went to the vet first thing to drop off her poop sample and I took her in and she was good as gold today.


----------



## Boxer123

Loki cut his paw during morning silly's with Sox. Worst day ever for a baby boxer.


----------



## Guest

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 433064
> View attachment 433065
> Loki cut his paw during morning silly's with Sox. Worst day ever for a baby boxer.


oh no poor darling!


----------



## Boxer123

Kakite said:


> oh no poor darling!


He knows how to get sympathy.


----------



## Guest

Boxer123 said:


> He knows how to get sympathy.


should be sleeping but up looking at baby boxer photos


----------



## Boxer123

Kakite said:


> should be sleeping but up looking at baby boxer photos


Ha ha one more for luck.


----------



## Guest

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 433070
> 
> 
> Ha ha one more for luck.


just looking at that facial expression makes me sleepy haha


----------



## Jason25

Nice walk along the canal, cos it's mid day I popped daisy's nervous lead on, over 10 dogs came up to us without the owners paying any attention, good job she's not dog reactive. One person let his 3 labs run over to us and circle daisy, I bit my tongue I really wanted to fire off at him but because daisy has been so good around people recently I didn't want to put her in that situation lol


----------



## Magyarmum

Typical of life with the Schnauzer boys


----------



## rottiemum

I can't believe it's been 3 months since we picked up Dougie! He's settled in really well. Good to be left up to 4 hours with a kong and a view out the window.
Can now even be let off lead for a wee run in the field. Recall great but still put on lead if we see a dog in the distance.
Has a dog friend who can come to the house (our friend's rottie cross) and they'll even share the sofa. Getting more confident all the time.
And the vet says she can see his condition has improved a lot.


----------



## Boxer123

rottiemum said:


> I can't believe it's been 3 months since we picked up Dougie! He's settled in really well. Good to be left up to 4 hours with a kong and a view out the window.
> Can now even be let off lead for a wee run in the field. Recall great but still put on lead if we see a dog in the distance.
> Has a dog friend who can come to the house (our friend's rottie cross) and they'll even share the sofa. Getting more confident all the time.
> And the vet says she can see his condition has improved a lot.
> View attachment 433142
> View attachment 433144
> View attachment 433145


He looks well so handsome.


----------



## rottiemum

Boxer123 said:


> He looks well so handsome.


Thank you


----------



## Jason25

Me and daisy took mum to a pub and had a coke, we all sat outside. Daisy was very good in the way of not focusing on people, but was not impressed with having to sit around for 15 minutes lol.

Deffo not a pub dog though, jumped up on the bench and off again just being a pain because she didn't want to sit around lol.


----------



## Kaily

I rarely bath Alfie but yesterday I did. Today while chasing a squirrel he went head first into some stinky black slimy mud!


----------



## Boxer123

Kaily said:


> I rarely bath Alfie but yesterday I did. Today while chasing a squirrel he went head first into some stinky black slimy mud!
> 
> View attachment 433154
> View attachment 433155


Ha ha bet he thinks it was worth it.


----------



## Boxer123

Jason25 said:


> Me and daisy took mum to a pub and had a coke, we all sat outside. Daisy was very good in the way of not focusing on people, but was not impressed with having to sit around for 15 minutes lol.
> 
> Deffo not a pub dog though, jumped up on the bench and off again just being a pain because she didn't want to sit around lol.


The boxers suggest pork scratchings are a good treat for when sitting at the pub.


----------



## Boxer123

We bumped into a large group of dog walkers today. The dogs barked at sox and upset him so we had to come home. I'm not sure what they said but am assuming it wasn't polite.


----------



## Jason25

Boxer123 said:


> The boxers suggest pork scratchings are a good treat for when sitting at the pub.


I will keep that in mind for next time, if there is a next time she doesn't stay still :Hilarious I took a hotdog with me for bribery but as soon as it was gone she turned into the asbo dog again :Hilarious



Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 433156
> We bumped into a large group of dog walkers today. The dogs barked at sox and upset him so we had to come home. I'm not sure what they said but am assuming it wasn't polite.


poor sox his face says it all 

Daisy had a woof at this man riding past us on his electric bike while staring at her. Only a small woof but it sent him packing ￼￼:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Boxer123

The boys got me up early then back to sleep, Sox isn't looking impressed with Loki's sneaky cuddles.


----------



## Jason25

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 433186
> The boys got me up early then back to sleep, Sox isn't looking impressed with Loki's sneaky cuddles.


Bless them we've just got back from our morning walk and missed the rain 

Do dogs have to acclimatise to the warm weather? It was really warm here yesterday almost felt like summer and I noticed daisy was panting a lot. On the way back from our walk yesterday she was a lot slower and you could see she was tired and to be honest this hardly ever happens lol.

When she got in she slept, woke up for food, then back to sleep again and woke up this morning. Shes totally fine this morning and enjoyed a nice walk in the cooler air lol but I'm wondering if she was a bit off yesterday due to weather change??


----------



## Lurcherlad

She probably just felt hot, hopefully.

I think they do need to acclimatise as the seasons change.

I select Jack’s winter coat thickness according to the weather each day and leave it off if it’s not necessary.


----------



## Jason25

Lurcherlad said:


> She probably just felt hot, hopefully.
> 
> I think they do need to acclimatise as the seasons change.
> 
> I select Jack's winter coat thickness according to the weather each day and leave it off if it's not necessary.


Yeah I'm pretty sure it was due to the weather, we did a 2 hour walk around the woods last night and she was full of it the whole way back lol


----------



## Magyarmum

Jason25 said:


> Yeah I'm pretty sure it was due to the weather, we did a 2 hour walk around the woods last night and she was full of it the whole way back lol


It's probably a good idea to start taking some water with you now the weather's getting warmer.


----------



## Jason25

Magyarmum said:


> It's probably a good idea to start taking some water with you now the weather's getting warmer.


I always keep one in the van and normally take one with me in a bag but with the ground being so saturated and the moment she drinks from the puddles lol


----------



## Magyarmum




----------



## Guest

When you're trying to catch up with some posts on the forum but somebody tries to butt in and push the iPad out of the way


----------



## Torin.

We had some surprise fireworks tonight. Just noticed Cadvan wasn't in bed with me. Sad dog.








(That's his normal bed just to the right)


----------



## Guest

Nova had a date with her two mates tonight, rolled up tired in her crate now.


----------



## Boxer123

Does your dog ever worry you will forget his dinner ?


----------



## Jason25

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 433437
> Does your dog ever worry you will forget his dinner ?


Mine sits in the kitchen from 5pm onwards woofing until she's been fed. Usually gives 1 woof every 5 minutes or so... very annoying when you're trying to watch tv :Hilarious


----------



## Magyarmum




----------



## Boxer123

Jason25 said:


> Mine sits in the kitchen from 5pm onwards woofing until she's been fed. Usually gives 1 woof every 5 minutes or so... very annoying when you're trying to watch tv :Hilarious


It's great they can tell the time sox gets dinner anxiety from 4 onwards. My ex once forgot to give him lunch a bad day for boxers.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 433437
> Does your dog ever worry you will forget his dinner ?


No, because he usually reminds me if I go past dinner time by a second!


----------



## Boxer123

Lurcherlad said:


> No, because he usually reminds me if I go past dinner time by a second!


It's good to run a tight ship. He also gets upset if bed time is disturbed.


----------



## Magyarmum

I don't know whether it's the same in the UK, but here in Hungary, a number of vet practices ore posting on FB about what you should do if you need to take your pet for treatment?. Most are common sense like keeping a distance and waiting outside if possible.until it's your turn. 

There was a similar post from some of the Animal Rescue Shelters as well!


----------



## Jason25

Lovely weather today I'm trying to get work done early so I can get out with the dog for a long walk on the canal


----------



## Magyarmum




----------



## Boxer123

Unfortunately panic buying has effected Sox no eggs available for his scrambled eggs.


----------



## lullabydream

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 433489
> Unfortunately panic buying has effected Sox no eggs available for his scrambled eggs.


That's going to be my son too.. He lives on eggs!


----------



## Boxer123

lullabydream said:


> That's going to be my son too.. He lives on eggs!


Sox will join him in a protest movement. It's alright if hooman can't wipe her butt but not ok if boxers dinners are effected.


----------



## lullabydream

Boxer123 said:


> Sox will join him in a protest movement. It's alright if hooman can't wipe her butt but not ok if boxers dinners are effected.


I haven't bought eggs in years and years am gifted them. However I have said to friends as they aren't laying much gift to others please anyway.. 
So the only I time I need to buy eggs would be now... 
Haven't noticed tofu yet being affected so my son will be OK though I think..

Poor boxers!


----------



## Jason25

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 433489
> Unfortunately panic buying has effected Sox no eggs available for his scrambled eggs.


Funnily enough today I was given a dozen free range eggs for doing a roof repair for this lady. can I give daisy the whole egg raw shell included if I wash it first? I know with shop bought eggs you gotta be careful cos the shells are cleaned with chemicals?

Anyway we've just got back from a 3 hour walk and daisy is knackered


----------



## Boxer123

Jason25 said:


> Funnily enough today I was given a dozen free range eggs for doing a roof repair for this lady. can I give daisy the whole egg raw shell included if I wash it first? I know with shop bought eggs you gotta be careful cos the shells are cleaned with chemicals?
> 
> Anyway we've just got back from a 3 hour walk and daisy is knackered


I believe you can but could be wrong .


----------



## lullabydream

Jason25 said:


> Funnily enough today I was given a dozen free range eggs for doing a roof repair for this lady. can I give daisy the whole egg raw shell included if I wash it first? I know with shop bought eggs you gotta be careful cos the shells are cleaned with chemicals?
> 
> Anyway we've just got back from a 3 hour walk and daisy is knackered


Yes you can give her the whole egg, shell included. 
Some of my dogs over the years have never been to fussed about shell eating but have never known a dog not to love raw egg!


----------



## Boxer123

In the woods with Loki he was pretty sure he caught the scent of something important but alas we came home empty handed.


----------



## Guest

We had a great day today. It's been nice having two days off during the week. We went to the pet store today to get some wet food and treats Nova can have with her "new diet". I took her with me and we did some training at the store. We also went to the vet together to pick up her probiotics. To top it all off we went for an awesome off lead walk.


----------



## Boxer123

Kakite said:


> We had a great day today. It's been nice having two days off during the week. We went to the pet store today to get some wet food and treats Nova can have with her "new diet". I took her with me and we did some training at the store. We also went to the vet together to pick up her probiotics. To top it all off we went for an awesome off lead walk.
> 
> View attachment 433547
> 
> View attachment 433548


She's a pretty girl sounds like a fun day.


----------



## Jason25

lullabydream said:


> Yes you can give her the whole egg, shell included.
> Some of my dogs over the years have never been to fussed about shell eating but have never known a dog not to love raw egg!


Thanks I gave her the egg in the shell and she didn't know what to do with it lol. She dropped it on the floor licked all the egg up then realised she could eat the shell :Hilarious


----------



## Jason25

Does anyone ever lose the dog? I walked in the front room the other morning and couldn't see the dog, so I call her name and her head pops up from behind the pillows :Facepalm


----------



## Boxer123

Jason25 said:


> View attachment 433549
> 
> Does anyone ever lose the dog? I walked in the front room the other morning and couldn't see the dog, so I call her name and her head pops up from behind the pillows :Facepalm


I live in a tiny cottage and have lost the boxers several times. I managed to lose Loki in the secure field as he kept moving around the car and I couldn't see him. She looks cosy there.


----------



## Beth78

Whisp got into next doors garden through a broken fence, she chased their little terrier around until we retrieved her.
I would have been furious if someones crazy dog chased Whisp around but they were as cool as a cucumber.
No one was hurt and the fence is fixed, abit scary though.


----------



## Boxer123

Beth78 said:


> Whisp got into next doors garden through a broken fence, she chased their little terrier around until we retrieved her.
> I would have been furious if someones crazy dog chased Whisp around but they were as cool as a cucumber.
> No one was hurt and the fence is fixed, abit scary though.


Oh Whisp Loki says he bets that was fun.


----------



## Beth78

Boxer123 said:


> Oh Whisp Loki says he bets that was fun.


Yes she thought it was hilarious, the chased dog wasn't too impressed so she got a good telling off.


----------



## Guest

Crazy girl tonight!


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Jason25 said:


> View attachment 433549
> 
> Does anyone ever lose the dog? I walked in the front room the other morning and couldn't see the dog, so I call her name and her head pops up from behind the pillows :Facepalm


Aw she looks so sweet!


----------



## Magyarmum




----------



## MissKittyKat

A morning walk of trials and tribulations.

Was super happy and smiling to myself as during out walk Woody did an amazing recall from some rabbits he'd spotted and were hopping across his path. A quick call and he came trotting back to big cuddles, ecstatic me and extra training treats.

Near the end of the walk we spotted the black lab who doesn't like him across the field so I took hold of him and we kept walking, owner shouting his dog back to no avail, not sure why he bothers it never goes back. Owner then had the opportunity to walk fast across the field and get his dog as we had stopped so the dog had lay down but no just kept shouting!
Black lab then reaches us and tries to mount him, I push him off and tried to start walking and Woody tries to follow, I couldn't walk behind Woody to block as he will turn around to face me. By this time the dog has tried to mount him again and that was enough for him, he twisted out of his collar, no harness on today, and gave the other dog a warning. By this time the owner had arrived and moved their dog away.

Ive already told the owner once why I put him on the lead and so today I went on to say that I don't want either of them to get hurt.

It's made me a little sad because I thought I was doing my best to get Woody to move on but I think next time I will just have to try and block the dog from trying to mount him as this is his known behaviour.

Hopefully we don't see them again for a while or the owner does think twice and accept he won't recall.

Woody seems no worst for wear.










Just the usual, why are you going to work face!


----------



## Guest

MissKittyKat said:


> A morning walk of trials and tribulations.
> 
> Was super happy and smiling to myself as during out walk Woody did an amazing recall from some rabbits he'd spotted and were hopping across his path. A quick call and he came trotting back to big cuddles, ecstatic me and extra training treats.
> 
> Near the end of the walk we spotted the black lab who doesn't like him across the field so I took hold of him and we kept walking, owner shouting his dog back to no avail, not sure why he bothers it never goes back. Owner then had the opportunity to walk fast across the field and get his dog as we had stopped so the dog had lay down but no just kept shouting!
> Black lab then reaches us and tries to mount him, I push him off and tried to start walking and Woody tries to follow, I couldn't walk behind Woody to block as he will turn around to face me. By this time the dog has tried to mount him again and that was enough for him, he twisted out of his collar, no harness on today, and game the other dog a warning. By this time the owner had arrived and moved their dog away.
> 
> Ive already told the owner once why I out him on the lead and so today I went on to say that I don't want either of them to get hurt.
> 
> It's made me a little sad because I thought I was doing my best to get Woody to move on but I think next time I will just have to try and block the dog from trying to mount him as this is his known behaviour.
> 
> Hopefully we don't see them again for a while or the owner does think twice and accept he won't recall.
> 
> Woody seems no worst for wear.
> 
> View attachment 433637
> 
> 
> Just the usual, why are you going to work face!


He looks so sad! Don't you hate leaving them with those big pupper eyes.


----------



## Beth78

MissKittyKat said:


> A morning walk of trials and tribulations.
> 
> Was super happy and smiling to myself as during out walk Woody did an amazing recall from some rabbits he'd spotted and were hopping across his path. A quick call and he came trotting back to big cuddles, ecstatic me and extra training treats.
> 
> Near the end of the walk we spotted the black lab who doesn't like him across the field so I took hold of him and we kept walking, owner shouting his dog back to no avail, not sure why he bothers it never goes back. Owner then had the opportunity to walk fast across the field and get his dog as we had stopped so the dog had lay down but no just kept shouting!
> Black lab then reaches us and tries to mount him, I push him off and tried to start walking and Woody tries to follow, I couldn't walk behind Woody to block as he will turn around to face me. By this time the dog has tried to mount him again and that was enough for him, he twisted out of his collar, no harness on today, and game the other dog a warning. By this time the owner had arrived and moved their dog away.
> 
> Ive already told the owner once why I out him on the lead and so today I went on to say that I don't want either of them to get hurt.
> 
> It's made me a little sad because I thought I was doing my best to get Woody to move on but I think next time I will just have to try and block the dog from trying to mount him as this is his known behaviour.
> 
> Hopefully we don't see them again for a while or the owner does think twice and accept he won't recall.
> 
> Woody seems no worst for wear.
> 
> View attachment 433637
> 
> 
> Just the usual, why are you going to work face!


How annoying, theres not much you can do if another dog runs up to you, I've tried blocking but the dog just moves again.

We have afew rude, clueless dogs (and owners) here as well. Make my heart race when I see them, do try my best to stay outwardly calm though.

Did the owner apologise at least?


----------



## MissKittyKat

Kakite said:


> He looks so sad! Don't you hate leaving them with those big pupper eyes.


 Yes but it's only 2 days a week, today he has his favourite dog walker and Friday he stays at home with OH. All other days he comes to work with me 

He just knows how to pull at the heart strings, it's the same if I'm eating dinner as he has sad face on in his bed!


----------



## MissKittyKat

Beth78 said:


> How annoying, theres not much you can do if another dog runs up to you, I've tried blocking but the dog just moves again.
> 
> We have afew rude, clueless dogs (and owners) here as well. Make my heart race when I see them, do try my best to stay outwardly calm though.
> 
> Did the owner apologise at least?


Yes he did and think because it has happened before he did try and avoid but it was bad timing. For this reason I've never had a go.


----------



## Boxer123

MissKittyKat said:


> A morning walk of trials and tribulations.
> 
> Was super happy and smiling to myself as during out walk Woody did an amazing recall from some rabbits he'd spotted and were hopping across his path. A quick call and he came trotting back to big cuddles, ecstatic me and extra training treats.
> 
> Near the end of the walk we spotted the black lab who doesn't like him across the field so I took hold of him and we kept walking, owner shouting his dog back to no avail, not sure why he bothers it never goes back. Owner then had the opportunity to walk fast across the field and get his dog as we had stopped so the dog had lay down but no just kept shouting!
> Black lab then reaches us and tries to mount him, I push him off and tried to start walking and Woody tries to follow, I couldn't walk behind Woody to block as he will turn around to face me. By this time the dog has tried to mount him again and that was enough for him, he twisted out of his collar, no harness on today, and gave the other dog a warning. By this time the owner had arrived and moved their dog away.
> 
> Ive already told the owner once why I put him on the lead and so today I went on to say that I don't want either of them to get hurt.
> 
> It's made me a little sad because I thought I was doing my best to get Woody to move on but I think next time I will just have to try and block the dog from trying to mount him as this is his known behaviour.
> 
> Hopefully we don't see them again for a while or the owner does think twice and accept he won't recall.
> 
> Woody seems no worst for wear.
> 
> View attachment 433637
> 
> 
> Just the usual, why are you going to work face!


Oh no poor Woody it really does make me angry if you have no recall (Loki) use a lead it's not hard. I'm working from home today so am having big Loki cuddles. We booked the field this morning he got a good run in.


----------



## Nonnie

Neds Monday Magnificence:

20200316_094133 by Ned Ster, on Flickr


----------



## Guest

Nonnie said:


> Neds Monday Magnificence:
> 
> 20200316_094133 by Ned Ster, on Flickr


Nice to 'see' you about - I love Ned


----------



## Kaily

Nonnie said:


> Neds Monday Magnificence:
> 
> 20200316_094133 by Ned Ster, on Flickr


Lovely pic.


----------



## Jason25

not today dad I'm too tired








the hotdog trick won't work today :Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Magyarmum

Next stop Mars!


----------



## Kaily

Oh Daisy you need a lie in sweetheart. All that pesky walking and playing are hard work. Alfie feels very much the same way.


----------



## Kaily

Just now..










He really is all walked out. I have been doing a lot of miles to combat anxiety ~ mine not his.


----------



## Boxer123

Kaily said:


> Just now..
> 
> View attachment 433738
> 
> 
> He really is all walked out. I have been doing a lot of miles to combat anxiety ~ mine not his.


Ive been doing the same even Loki was tired yesterday by the evening.


----------



## Kaily

Boxer123 said:


> Ive been doing the same even Loki was tired yesterday by the evening.


A tired Loki is a happy Mummy I'm sure.


----------



## Boxer123

Kaily said:


> A tired Loki is a happy Mummy I'm sure.


It doesn't last long then he's back up again.


----------



## margy

Jason25 said:


> View attachment 433734
> 
> not today dad I'm too tired
> View attachment 433735
> 
> the hotdog trick won't work today :Hilarious:Hilarious


Daisy is one of the most attractive staffies I have seen. I went to a client recently who had a one and although I'm used to dogs I have to admit I felt a bit nervous of him. He had a massive head and jaw and I kept thinking how much damage he could do if he chose to. luckily he was very soft and friendly, he didn't seem to pick up on my nervousness. But I was always relieved when his owner put him out of the way.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Jack’s made himself very comfy, snuggled in OH’s white duvet! 

Thankfully, we finished our walk through clean, wet grass and any mud residue was gone and his feet were dry by the time he was raking up the duvet


----------



## Engel98

Earlier on I put the dogs out in the garden so I could prepare their food and meds. Always put them out as they're so excited and the get underfoot, an accident waiting to happen.

Anyways, while they were out it started to rain. They've got a perfectly good kennel by the door which they go in any other time except from when it's raining. In fact when it's raining they take themselves into the middle of the garden, further away from the door and sit there like Muppets. They weren't out there long and they were absolutely drenched.

Another thing. Ya know those gobble stopped which suction to the bottom of the bowl? Yeh beau's worked out that if he pulls that little tab, it comes off. Took him 2 mins to work.









So in my wisdom I decided to cut the tab off. Well fair to say he can't remove it now...but neither can I.


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Engel98 said:


> Earlier on I put the dogs out in the garden so I could prepare their food and meds. Always put them out as they're so excited and the get underfoot, an accident waiting to happen.
> 
> Anyways, while they were out it started to rain. They've got a perfectly good kennel by the door which they go in any other time except from when it's raining. In fact when it's raining they take themselves into the middle of the garden, further away from the door and sit there like Muppets. They weren't out there long and they were absolutely drenched.
> 
> Another thing. Ya know those gobble stopped which suction to the bottom of the bowl? Yeh beau's worked out that if he pulls that little tab, it comes off. Took him 2 mins to work.
> 
> View attachment 433782
> 
> 
> So in my wisdom I decided to cut the tab off. Well fair to say he can't remove it now...but neither can I.


----------



## Cookielabrador

I'm being squashed under 28 kilos of dog - don't think cookie realises how big she is 
I'll mail her to whoever is okay with being used as a dog bed


----------



## MissKittyKat

Cookielabrador said:


> I'm being squashed under 28 kilos of dog - don't think cookie realises how big she is
> I'll mail her to whoever is okay with being used as a dog bed
> View attachment 433801


I'll take her, woody would give her big kisses but may not share his sofa! He has enough trouble sharing it with me x


----------



## Guest

Happy girl when we took the ball with us on our lunch time walk  I don't play fetch with her often because of her young bones and her getting obsessed with it - I mainly take the ball for her to carry so she doesn't pick up anything else she finds  I play on the fact that it's super high value for her. I'm so glad her tummy is so much better now.


----------



## Beth78

I've been given some liverepressed for Whisp, a while ago someone posted a liver cake treat recipe. Does anyone know who or where it is ?


----------



## lullabydream

@JoanneF usually posts the liver cake recipe


----------



## JoanneF

No problem -

A pack of liver (supermarket packs are usually about 500 grams)
About 250 grams of flour - I use gluten free as some dogs are gluten intolerant
1 egg
A slosh of olive oil or salmon oil for a glossy coat (optional)

Cut the liver into pieces and use a hand blender to blitz it with the egg until it's a sloppy mess. Stir in the oil if using and the flour. It still should be a sloppy mess.

Turn into a parchment lined baking tray measuring about 6"x9". It shold be about an inch deep.

Bake at 170 degrees for about 15 minutes until a knife comes out clean.

When it's cold, cut into kit kat finger sized pieces - half them again for a smaller dog - and freeze them in a freezer bag. They freeze in separate pieces so you can take out one at a time and break into smaller pieces for training.

Dogs love it, it has no sugar, salt or other nasties and lasts for weeks. It also is cheap to make - a recent survey showed some dog treats to be more epensive, ounce for ounce, than fillet steak!


----------



## DanWalkersmum

JoanneF said:


> No problem -
> 
> A pack of liver (supermarket packs are usually about 500 grams)
> About 250 grams of flour - I use gluten free as some dogs are gluten intolerant
> 1 egg
> A slosh of olive oil or salmon oil for a glossy coat (optional)
> 
> Cut the liver into pieces and use a hand blender to blitz it with the egg until it's a sloppy mess. Stir in the oil if using and the flour. It still should be a sloppy mess.
> 
> Turn into a parchment lined baking tray measuring about 6"x9". It shold be about an inch deep.
> 
> Bake at 170 degrees for about 15 minutes until a knife comes out clean.
> 
> When it's cold, cut into kit kat finger sized pieces - half them again for a smaller dog - and freeze them in a freezer bag. They freeze in separate pieces so you can take out one at a time and break into smaller pieces for training.
> 
> Dogs love it, it has no sugar, salt or other nasties and lasts for weeks. It also is cheap to make - a recent survey showed some dog treats to be more epensive, ounce for ounce, than fillet steak!


Dan loves this. I use spelt flour and add some fresh parsley and ground linseed occasionally too.


----------



## Boxer123

When u ask your dog if he needs a wee before bed.


----------



## Guest

When mama buys a new blanket for the sofa...


----------



## Guest

@McKenzie how adorable!

We had a pretty stressful morning in our house today and I thought I'd take Nova for her afternoon walk early. Mistake!!! She was overtired and I have never seen her this high strung during a walk - wouldn't listen, throwing tantrums (high pitched barking and whining), pulling and trying to greet other dogs and barking/growling at another dog who walked past. Normally if she has an overly excited moment, I can calm her down and carrying something helps her, but nope today nothing helped. I stopped the walk after 15min and turned around. She fell asleep in the car on the way home and has been snoozing in her crate.

Why don't I learn?!!! Between 1pm and 3pm she is normally not good on walks - it's her potter around and nap time but occasionally I forget and get the glorious idea of an early walk. How dare me interrupting the little ladies routine!


----------



## Guest

Thank goodness she is asleep again


----------



## Boxer123

Kakite said:


> @McKenzie how adorable!
> 
> We had a pretty stressful morning in our house today and I thought I'd take Nova for her afternoon walk early. Mistake!!! She was overtired and I have never seen her this high strung during a walk - wouldn't listen, throwing tantrums (high pitched barking and whining), pulling and trying to greet other dogs and barking/growling at another dog who walked past. Normally if she has an overly excited moment, I can calm her down and carrying something helps her, but nope today nothing helped. I stopped the walk after 15min and turned around. She fell asleep in the car on the way home and has been snoozing in her crate.
> 
> Why don't I learn?!!! Between 1pm and 3pm she is normally not good on walks - it's her potter around and nap time but occasionally I forget and get the glorious idea of an early walk. How dare me interrupting the little ladies routine!


Loki is the same if he is over tired a little terror.


----------



## Guest

Boxer123 said:


> Loki is the same if he is over tired a little terror.


yeah...far out, haven't had a day like this in forever. Currently stuffing my face with comfort food!


----------



## Boxer123

Lovely morning at the rented field. The sun is finally out.


----------



## Cookielabrador

Spring might *finally* be here 
I've seen some lovely bluebells and dandelions so far! We're self isolating at the moment so I'll probably do some gardening this evening.


----------



## Squeeze

Cookielabrador said:


> Spring might *finally* be here
> I've seen some lovely bluebells and dandelions so far! We're self isolating at the moment so I'll probably do some gardening this evening.
> View attachment 433910
> View attachment 433911


look at your weather...!! It's grey, windy and cold here...!
Busy, busy week at work... day off today so it's been a snuggly morning and we'll take a stroll down the lane this afternoon...


----------



## Magyarmum

Me out walking the dogs!


----------



## MissKittyKat

I went out for a walk this morning, it was gorgeous.









Woody did then decide to roll in sheep poop and jump across the farmers field ditch leaving me on the other side!









He trotted quite happily down to where the two fields joined up to meet me. Had to shout across to another walker with a young retriever to just ignore him, it's a good job he's so good


----------



## Boxer123

MissKittyKat said:


> I went out for a walk this morning, it was gorgeous.
> 
> View attachment 433924
> 
> Woody did then decide to roll in sheep poop and jump across the farmers field ditch leaving me on the other side!
> View attachment 433925
> 
> 
> He trotted quite happily down to where the two fields joined up to meet me. Had to shout across to another walker with a young retriever to just ignore him, it's a good job he's so good


Oh woody you are lovely.

They say walking your dog is good for your mental health but the shame of boxers...

Loki nearly knocked a dog into the river (he was on a lead) Sox after walking through fields and woodland waited until we were on the main road to poop got grass stuck and let me pull it out.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Boxer123 said:


> Oh woody you are lovely.
> 
> They say walking your dog is good for your mental health but the shame of boxers...
> 
> Loki nearly knocked a dog into the river (he was on a lead) Sox after walking through fields and woodland waited until we were on the main road to poop got grass stuck and let me pull it out.


We need more than just a "like" button, maybe a laughing hysterically button for the boxers 
X


----------



## Guest

MissKittyKat said:


> I went out for a walk this morning, it was gorgeous.
> 
> View attachment 433924
> 
> Woody did then decide to roll in sheep poop and jump across the farmers field ditch leaving me on the other side!
> View attachment 433925
> 
> 
> He trotted quite happily down to where the two fields joined up to meet me. Had to shout across to another walker with a young retriever to just ignore him, it's a good job he's so good


awwww he looks so handsome!

we just got back from an off lead walk so Nova can let all her craziness out...









don't worry I asked her to drop that branch and swapped it for a smaller stick


----------



## Guest

I wonder if Nova read my post yesterday because she slept in till 8:30am today and was an angel all day


----------



## Guest

Kakite said:


> I wonder if Nova read my post yesterday because she slept in till 8:30am today and was an angel all day


Teenagers - so unpredictable! Glad you had a better day 

I fell asleep at about 9.30pm last night and woke up cold at 5am. Fell asleep again just before 6 and then slept until 10am! That's unheard of for me, and I still had to convince the dogs it was time to get up!


----------



## Guest

McKenzie said:


> Teenagers - so unpredictable! Glad you had a better day
> 
> I fell asleep at about 9.30pm last night and woke up cold at 5am. Fell asleep again just before 6 and then slept until 10am! That's unheard of for me, and I still had to convince the dogs it was time to get up!


That's a long sleep, must have needed it. Yeah it's definitely getting cooler in the mornings now.


----------



## Boxer123

Kakite said:


> awwww he looks so handsome!
> 
> we just got back from an off lead walk so Nova can let all her craziness out...
> 
> View attachment 433968
> 
> don't worry I asked her to drop that branch and swapped it for a smaller stick


It's good to get the silliness out.


----------



## Guest

Boxer123 said:


> It's good to get the silliness out.


definitely, we had the best nap together afterwards


----------



## Guest

I can’t believe we’ve had a dog for just over a year now... We are absolutely loving it!! I have learned so much about myself and about dogs of course (and dog poop ).


----------



## Boxer123

Getting the zoomies out


----------



## Boxer123

Loki can reach some speeds when he is zooming me and sox tend to hide at the side of the field so we don’t get knocked over.


----------



## Bisbow

Chilli is a very happy girl today. She met her favourite boy friend who she has not seen for a white
she flirted outrageously with him while his mum and dad kept well apart from us and offered any help we may need

The dogs had a good run together and now she is sleeping and dreaming nice dreams


----------



## Guest

I told Nova no day care for a while...


----------



## Nonnie

After what felt like a horrendous bank holiday weekend (why did the sun decide to come out now of all times?) Ned and i managed to find a lovely 13 miler where we only saw 4 people and they all kept their distance.

One thing i did notice today was how quiet it was. There is one spot i love, but its directly under a flight path and is usually really noisy despite being pretty remote. Today i sat for 20 mins and not a single plane - was really nice to just listen to the birds and bees. No contrails either!

IMG_4071 by Ned Ster, on Flickr
IMG_4054 by Ned Ster, on Flickr


----------



## DanWalkersmum

i've been reading about the positive environmental effects around the world one of which is Venice apparently the fish and swans can be seen in the lagoons?. There is some impact on the atmosphere with the reduction in travel too. So there are some positives in all this craziness. I'm trying to look for something to be grateful for daily during the current time as a way of staying sane


----------



## Lurcherlad

DanWalkersmum said:


> i've been reading about the positive environmental effects around the world one of which is Venice apparently the fish and swans can be seen in the lagoons?. There is some impact on the atmosphere with the reduction in travel too. So there are some positives in all this craziness. I'm trying to look for something to be grateful for daily during the current time as a way of staying sane


I saw fish and dolphins on tv the other night 

I think the environment is definitely benefiting.


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Lurcherlad said:


> I saw fish and dolphins on tv the other night
> 
> I think the environment is definitely benefiting.


They must have been hiding from all the water taxis and tourists! Seriously it's wonderful isn't it?


----------



## Lurcherlad

DanWalkersmum said:


> They must have been hiding from all the water taxis and tourists! Seriously it's wonderful isn't it?


I think also the water is clear as it's not being churned up by all the boat traffic.


----------



## Guest

DanWalkersmum said:


> i've been reading about the positive environmental effects around the world one of which is Venice apparently the fish and swans can be seen in the lagoons?. There is some impact on the atmosphere with the reduction in travel too. So there are some positives in all this craziness. I'm trying to look for something to be grateful for daily during the current time as a way of staying sane


I'm not sure about the fish but I read something that said the thing about the swans was fake news - they turn up at this time every year. I'm sure our environment will be benefitting though - pity it takes such a catastrophic event for that to happen!

Both my dogs are due for a haircut and we're now in lockdown - I'm gong to have to get brave and use my clippers! :Nailbiting


----------



## Jason25

Boxer123 said:


> Loki can reach some speeds when he is zooming me and sox tend to hide at the side of the field so we don't get knocked over.


I don't even make eye contact with daisy and just stand still as possible :Hilarious


----------



## Lurcherlad

McKenzie said:


> I'm not sure about the fish but I read something that said the thing about the swans was fake news - they turn up at this time every year. I'm sure our environment will be benefitting though - pity it takes such a catastrophic event for that to happen!
> 
> Both my dogs are due for a haircut and we're now in lockdown - I'm gong to have to get brave and use my clippers! :Nailbiting


23 year old DS asked me yesterday about getting his hair cut during lock down - I told him I have some clippers and can cut hair so will do his and his dad's 

I was meant to have mine cut last Friday ...... I might have to do my own too soon 

Jack's nails are a bigger worry - I hate to do them. I will try my foot sander on them I think rather than clippers.


----------



## Boxer123

No thank you Sox not today.


----------



## Guest

Trying to lie on the bed and read a bit on PF, so tired from this mad day and Nova places her toy on me and waits for me to play...


----------



## DanWalkersmum

McKenzie said:


> I'm not sure about the fish but I read something that said the thing about the swans was fake news - they turn up at this time every year. I'm sure our environment will be benefitting though - pity it takes such a catastrophic event for that to happen!
> 
> Both my dogs are due for a haircut and we're now in lockdown - I'm gong to have to get brave and use my clippers! :Nailbiting


Good luck with the clippers!
I'm not surprised it's fake news about the swans. They need to fill the news with something I suppose!
Luckily for us we had Dan clipped on Saturday, he looked like a Yeti, we went really short so that it lasts a while, it meant getting his coat out again though. I love the shaggy coat he has but he is more comfortable when it's been cut. I have some clippers, but other than a little hygiene trim I'm scared to use them, and as for his nails I'd need to have him in a vice so he didn't move at all. Luckily the vet nurse can do them if needs be (in normal circumstances)
The groomers make it look so easy, I have to catch him first.


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 433974
> View attachment 433975
> View attachment 433976
> Getting the zoomies out


He looks like a greyhound!  lol x


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Kakite said:


> Trying to lie on the bed and read a bit on PF, so tired from this mad day and Nova places her toy on me and waits for me to play...
> 
> View attachment 434189


Dan does that, he keeps poking me with his toy until he gets a reaction, they he won't let go he wants to play tuggy which goes on for ages.


Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 434188
> No thank you Sox not today.


Sox looks so sad, Loki has no respect for his older bro does he?


----------



## Boxer123

These are actually good walking boxers conditions. Saw one man and his dog he swung very wide. Otherwise a quiet walk. Hoping to entertain them in the garden for the rest of the day now.


----------



## Boxer123

DanWalkersmum said:


> Dan does that, he keeps poking me with his toy until he gets a reaction, they he won't let go he wants to play tuggy which goes on for ages.
> 
> Sox looks so sad, Loki has no respect for his older bro does he?


Absolutely none but loves him a lot.


----------



## margy

I tried phoning the vets today to see if they were open to collect Belles meds. I couldn't get an answer so took a chance and drove there. On the door was a notice to ring them, every one was sitting in their cars waiting. I couldn't get an answer when I rang so came home. Just phoned them again and I've paid over the phone and I have to go and collect them at 12.30, when they will be handed out at the door to me. Am so glad Belle isn't poorly, it's a nightmare for them, the poor receptionist sounded so stressed.


----------



## LinznMilly

margy said:


> I tried phoning the vets today to see if they were open to collect Belles meds. I couldn't get an answer so took a chance and drove there. On the door was a notice to ring them, every one was sitting in their cars waiting. I couldn't get an answer when I rang so came home. Just phoned them again and I've paid over the phone and I have to go and collect them at 12.30, when they will be handed out at the door to me. Am so glad Belle isn't poorly, it's a nightmare for them, the poor receptionist sounded so stressed.


So glad you were able to get Belle's meds, even though it sounds like it was a nightmare for all concerned.

Poor Milly's really struggling with the lockdown. I know I posted on the Not for Hoomans redux thread, but she's used to being out, even if only for a "toilet break," every 4 hours or so. (Toilet Break equals 10-15mins walk around the housing estate - not literally a trip to the nearest grass verge, toilet, then straight back home).


----------



## margy

I saw on the news the vets are still open for emergencies which is a relief, you know elderly dogs and all. Belle is used to going out twice, I took her out this morning and hubby took her out this evening after he finished work. She was restless this afternoon but luckily I have someone to share the dog walking with. Hopefully if we stick to the rules it will only be for a short while. Do you have anyone else in the household who can take her out?


----------



## Guest

Just waiting at the vet’s in the car with Nova. Hope it’ll be over and done with quickly.


----------



## Guest

Nova was napping with me after the vet and back legs were popping out of the blanket, how the heck does she breathe like that?


----------



## Magyarmum

LinznMilly said:


> So glad you were able to get Belle's meds, even though it sounds like it was a nightmare for all concerned.
> 
> Poor Milly's really struggling with the lockdown. I know I posted on the Not for Hoomans redux thread, but she's used to being out, even if only for a "toilet break," every 4 hours or so. (Toilet Break equals 10-15mins walk around the housing estate - not literally a trip to the nearest grass verge, toilet, then straight back home).


I'm SO lucky having an enormous garden! Now the weather is getting better my two are outside, pottering around, from about 6 am until about 5.30 pm. i do check on them regularly to see they're not getting into mischief I'll be glad though when the weather gets warmer so I can leave the front door open and stop playing doorman to the pair of them!


----------



## Magyarmum

To help with social distancing here's a chart which show how many dogs should be between you and the next person

I need to adopt three more Schnauzers


----------



## Boxer123

Sleepy boxers.


----------



## Guest

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 434288
> Sleepy boxers.


they always Look like they partied too hard the night before


----------



## Boxer123

Kakite said:


> they always Look like they partied too hard the night before


We spent most of the day in the garden yesterday doing boxer things.


----------



## Jason25

Cabin fever is setting in :Hilarious


----------



## Teddy-dog

Hello! Haven’t been here in a while but I needed a rant 

Just been out with Teds and on our way home, I see some one with their (big) dog (offlead), I clearly move well off the main path into the trees (as far as possible as it’s a steep hill that drops off!) and distract Teddy with treats. Clearly don’t want any interaction. 

The woman’s dog comes ambling in our direction so I shout that Ted doesn’t like other dogs approaching him (much easier than explaining his frustration reactive). She shouts back ‘oh is he nervous?’. Don’t see how thats relevant given what I’ve just said but anyway... at this point the dog is pretty close to us and Ted has done a very good job focusing on the treat in my hand. I try to move away while saying ‘he’s just not great with other dogs. And we’re supposed to be keeping our distance!’.

Dog comes straight up to Teds side - I know what he’s going to do, I do try and stop him, but he turns and barks at it and this dogs hackles go up and goes straight for his face! Might have just been a warning but still I dragged Ted around my side and stuck my knee in its neck and shouted ‘oi!’ (pretty much an instinctive reaction). After all of this the owner also shouts Oi and then is well in my space grabbing her dog and moving it on...

On a normal day that is bad but we’re supposed to be social distancing?!!! If you can’t control your dog put it on a lead when you see another dog (especially if it’s onlead)!! Or permanently! Yes sometimes mistakes happen but this could very clearly have been avoided 

Rant over. Thanks for listening


----------



## lullabydream

This is why I have decided am walking mine where I wouldn't normally, so town centre local retail park. No offlead time unfortunately but I never knew my town had so many dogs. 

Yes it's good people are abiding not using their cars but where I usually walk, I can see so many walking there now. It doesn't even get this bad in summer with fair weather walkers.
I can't risk letting the minibeasts off lead. Evening walks stopped which was because too many people obviously were trying to avoid other people and so we were all walking the same pavement plodding area because its a nice walk by the river.

It's so blooming hard to know what to do right, on your own doorstep currently.


----------



## rottiemum

I had that the other day. Thankfully the guy put his dog on lead when he saw us, but then made a beeline straight for us!!!
So I'm holding a rigid dog who is still not great with strange dogs, trying to get him to move, but he's focused on the approaching idiot.
He yells, she's friendly...
So I yell, he's NOT, Please keep her away!
Because although if allowed to greet properly, Dougie would probably have a new friend, she was coming straight to his face, he hates that...
ALSO, social distancing???? Idiot. 
Most people around here are quite good and we have lots of green space. Hardly seeing anyone right now.


----------



## Boxer123

Teddy-dog said:


> Hello! Haven't been here in a while but I needed a rant
> 
> Just been out with Teds and on our way home, I see some one with their (big) dog (offlead), I clearly move well off the main path into the trees (as far as possible as it's a steep hill that drops off!) and distract Teddy with treats. Clearly don't want any interaction.
> 
> The woman's dog comes ambling in our direction so I shout that Ted doesn't like other dogs approaching him (much easier than explaining his frustration reactive). She shouts back 'oh is he nervous?'. Don't see how thats relevant given what I've just said but anyway... at this point the dog is pretty close to us and Ted has done a very good job focusing on the treat in my hand. I try to move away while saying 'he's just not great with other dogs. And we're supposed to be keeping our distance!'.
> 
> Dog comes straight up to Teds side - I know what he's going to do, I do try and stop him, but he turns and barks at it and this dogs hackles go up and goes straight for his face! Might have just been a warning but still I dragged Ted around my side and stuck my knee in its neck and shouted 'oi!' (pretty much an instinctive reaction). After all of this the owner also shouts Oi and then is well in my space grabbing her dog and moving it on...
> 
> On a normal day that is bad but we're supposed to be social distancing?!!! If you can't control your dog put it on a lead when you see another dog (especially if it's onlead)!! Or permanently! Yes sometimes mistakes happen but this could very clearly have been avoided
> 
> Rant over. Thanks for listening


Very irritating good to see you back though. It's been quite quiet around here for off lead wallys.


----------



## Boxer123

Jason25 said:


> View attachment 434293
> 
> Cabin fever is setting in :Hilarious


Ha ha she looks miffed. The boys are chilled but I'm trapped with Loki's stinky butt.


----------



## Teddy-dog

Boxer123 said:


> Very irritating good to see you back though. It's been quite quiet around here for off lead wallys.


thanks! 
It was quiet on our walk yesterday. And today wasn't too bad apart from this one woman.Teddy was super behaved both days and today we went in the woods which we've avoided for ages and he was quite good! Not too much squirrel madness  so it's not all bad :Hilarious

I don't understand how people just don't get not to approach another onlead dog! It's not difficult


----------



## Boxer123

Teddy-dog said:


> thanks!
> It was quiet on our walk yesterday. And today wasn't too bad apart from this one woman.Teddy was super behaved both days and today we went in the woods which we've avoided for ages and he was quite good! Not too much squirrel madness  so it's not all bad :Hilarious
> 
> I don't understand how people just don't get not to approach another onlead dog! It's not difficult


I know it's when people don't even try that bothers me, 'oh he's friendly'


----------



## Teddy-dog

Boxer123 said:


> I know it's when people don't even try that bothers me, 'oh he's friendly'


I know! I had someone say that to me the other day when I had a clients dog (who's a solo walk as he isn't great with other dogs!) and I just shouted back that he's not!


----------



## LinznMilly

They say dogs don't understand English;

I got up for a stretch. Milly launched off the settee, sprinted the length of the room, turned, and launched herself back on to the settee (I should put a flyball board there - she'd be a master in seconds.  ), flying past me and missing me by inches. I'm amazed I didn't flinch. :Wideyed

I asked her if she cared to do that again, and took a step back.

And she did. :Hilarious :Hilarious :Hilarious


----------



## Jason25

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 434322
> 
> 
> Ha ha she looks miffed. The boys are chilled but I'm trapped with Loki's stinky butt.


She wasn't happy missing her morning walk lol.

Gotta be honest she's taking this staying in really well, spent all day yesterday soaking up the sun in the garden 

up now having a quick coffee then out for an hour  that's if I can get her out of bed :Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Guest

Can I just say that I’m so glad Novas poop is looking normal again


----------



## Jason25

Ahhh it's all gone on this morning daisy picked up a dead bird, I tried to get it from her dropping the lead in the process, she ran off and wouldn't come back, stayed atleast 6ft away from me and ate the bird :Hungover:Hilarious


----------



## Kaily

Jason25 said:


> Ahhh it's all gone on this morning daisy picked up a dead bird, I tried to get it from her dropping the lead in the process, she ran off and wouldn't come back, stayed atleast 6ft away from me and ate the bird :Hungover:Hilarious


That's breakfast sorted I guess...:Woot


----------



## Boxer123

Jason25 said:


> Ahhh it's all gone on this morning daisy picked up a dead bird, I tried to get it from her dropping the lead in the process, she ran off and wouldn't come back, stayed atleast 6ft away from me and ate the bird :Hungover:Hilarious


We found a dead bird in the garden cue Loki running around with it in glee and me screaming 'it's so gross.'


----------



## Boxer123

I’m afraid I’m going to rant... 

Today I was in the fields with Sox. We see our neighbours up ahead with their spaniel who had a pop at Loki. He always quietly growls at the boys. I recalled Sox and popped him on the lead. He froze which he still does sometimes when he’s nervous. I managed to move him out so we would be two metres apart. 


As they approached the man said to me, ‘you need to show him whose boss’ I thought he might be joking but as he went past he said it again. I assume by this he means whallop my dog like he did to his when it went for Loki. I said pointed out he is nervous because his dog growls at him. 

Although I accept the boxers are douchey they never bother anyone. If I was that mans wife I would have been mortified. 

He made me so mad I forgot my anxiety for a while so suppose it’s a good thing !


----------



## Magyarmum

Boxer123 said:


> We found a dead bird in the garden cue Loki running around with it in glee and me screaming 'it's so gross.'


Grisha found a dead rat the other week and was walking around with it in his mouth.. It's the first rat I've seen here since moving in 12 years ago and I think it might have been poisoned, because it was still warm to the touch. Luckily he allowed me to take it off him but wasn't too pleased when I popped it in the dustbin!


----------



## Boxer123

Magyarmum said:


> Grisha found a dead rat the other week and was walking around with it in his mouth.. It's the first rat I've seen here since moving in 12 years ago and I think it might have been poisoned, because it was still warm to the touch. Luckily he allowed me to take it off him but wasn't too pleased when I popped it in the dustbin!


They find all the gross stuff.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Jack’s pleased I’m finally getting round to finish his knitted jumper that I started about 3 years ago


----------



## Jason25

Daisy been chilling in the garden most of the day, she's just got up to woof at a bird and now she is walking funny on her back left leg. She lifted it up off the ground for a few seconds and now looks like she can't put much weight on it when she walks. But she's showing no signs of pain, lied in the shade an gone to sleep again.

I'm hoping it's just me over reacting and she will be okay by tomorrow. With this virus going round and with me self isolating I'm not sure what I'd do if she needs vet treatment. I'm hoping she just caught it funny getting up and should be back to normal by tomorrow. 

No playing today, strict rest for her now lol. 

My day has gone from chilling to bordering on anxiety attack, I feel on edge now because I don't know what to do for the best lol


----------



## Boxer123

Jason25 said:


> Daisy been chilling in the garden most of the day, she's just got up to woof at a bird and now she is walking funny on her back left leg. She lifted it up off the ground for a few seconds and now looks like she can't put much weight on it when she walks. But she's showing no signs of pain, lied in the shade an gone to sleep again.
> 
> I'm hoping it's just me over reacting and she will be okay by tomorrow. With this virus going round and with me self isolating I'm not sure what I'd do if she needs vet treatment. I'm hoping she just caught it funny getting up and should be back to normal by tomorrow.
> 
> No playing today, strict rest for her now lol.
> 
> My day has gone from chilling to bordering on anxiety attack, I feel on edge now because I don't know what to do for the best lol


My surgery are doing video consultations if you can get a clip of her walking. Maybe ask about it.


----------



## Cookielabrador

Weather is great over here. I think my dog is melting :Bored

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## MissKittyKat

Magyarmum said:


> Grisha found a dead rat the other week and was walking around with it in his mouth.. It's the first rat I've seen here since moving in 12 years ago and I think it might have been poisoned, because it was still warm to the touch. Luckily he allowed me to take it off him but wasn't too pleased when I popped it in the dustbin!


Woody decided he wanted to be an actual retriever last night and during our cool down, we had been running, he did the walk with a pigeon in his mouth he found.

If it wasn't a grotty pigeon he would have looked like a proper gun dog.

It is now in my bin after I locked him outside until he dropped it. :Yuck


----------



## Boxer123

MissKittyKat said:


> Woody decided he wanted to be an actual retriever last night and during our cool down, we had been running, he did the walk with a pigeon in his mouth he found.
> 
> If it wasn't a grotty pigeon he would have looked like a proper gun dog.
> 
> It is now in my bin after I locked him outside until he dropped it. :Yuck


Yuck


----------



## Kaily

The weather has been so lovely lifting spirits, at least temporarily whilst out walking.


----------



## Boxer123

Kaily said:


> The weather has been so lovely lifting spirits, at least temporarily whilst out walking.
> 
> View attachment 434516
> 
> 
> View attachment 434517
> 
> 
> View attachment 434518


That looks like a lovely walk.


----------



## Kaily

Boxer123 said:


> That looks like a lovely walk.


Yes, just the last few days I have realised how lucky I am to have it just 5 minutes from my home and it has been so quiet.


----------



## raysmyheart

Kaily said:


> The weather has been so lovely lifting spirits, at least temporarily whilst out walking.
> 
> View attachment 434516
> 
> 
> View attachment 434517
> 
> 
> View attachment 434518


These are lovely photos, so peaceful. Thanks for posting them!


----------



## Boxer123

Lovely big applause through the village for our amazing NHS workers. Sox response to being woken up... grumpy git.


----------



## Guest

Nova enjoying a cube of frozen wet food. Keep me sane for a few minutes  she must think we are home solely for her entertainment. Will go got a mid morning walk with her shortly as she was too lazy this morning.


----------



## Guest

Feeling lucky that this is my backyard, and grateful that I can still give my dogs a decent walk, even if it does need to be onlead out of respect for our sheepy neighbours.


----------



## Guest

McKenzie said:


> Feeling lucky that this is my backyard, and grateful that I can still give my dogs a decent walk, even if it does need to be onlead out of respect for our sheepy neighbours.
> 
> View attachment 434658


he looks so beautiful


----------



## Jason25

Boxer123 said:


> My surgery are doing video consultations if you can get a clip of her walking. Maybe ask about it.


She was fine after an hour or so, just me panicking lol thank god we didn't have to go vets


----------



## Guest

Am Nova, am a good girl not sniffing other doggos butts in these times!










even though we cannot do our usual nice tracks, I know Nova is content to be out and home with us. Dogs can teach us a lesson or two! She was a lot calmer today and a lot more settled. Maybe getting used to us being home all day.

we have a fitbark and stats are still pretty good!


----------



## Jason25

The scrounging is getting bad here, I don't know why but she's trying to eat Everything on walks and in a minute she's gonna make herself ill. She ate 2 things this morning, I have no idea what it was. 

We are still muzzle Conditioning but now she won't be leaving the house until she can wear the muzzle nicely.

Had enough of it lol


----------



## Guest

Jason25 said:


> The scrounging is getting bad here, I don't know why but she's trying to eat Everything on walks and in a minute she's gonna make herself ill. She ate 2 things this morning, I have no idea what it was.
> 
> We are still muzzle Conditioning but now she won't be leaving the house until she can wear the muzzle nicely.
> 
> Had enough of it lol


Would she carry a ball or toy around? That's what I do with Nova. We have to walk through a car park to get to the field across the road and there's always litter and people throw things out like chicken bones and I get Nova to carry a ball so she doesn't pick up stuff...

that was from before actually


----------



## Jason25

Kakite said:


> Would she carry a ball or toy around? That's what I do with Nova. We have to walk through a car park to get to the field across the road and there's always litter and people throw things out like chicken bones and I get Nova to carry a ball so she doesn't pick up stuff...
> 
> that was from before actually
> 
> View attachment 434664


I've tried it before but she stops after a couple feet and tries to chew toy/ball/stick up lol. Might have a go in the garden today and see how long I can get her to carry something lol


----------



## Lurcherlad

Jason25 said:


> Daisy been chilling in the garden most of the day, she's just got up to woof at a bird and now she is walking funny on her back left leg. She lifted it up off the ground for a few seconds and now looks like she can't put much weight on it when she walks. But she's showing no signs of pain, lied in the shade an gone to sleep again.
> 
> I'm hoping it's just me over reacting and she will be okay by tomorrow. With this virus going round and with me self isolating I'm not sure what I'd do if she needs vet treatment. I'm hoping she just caught it funny getting up and should be back to normal by tomorrow.
> 
> No playing today, strict rest for her now lol.
> 
> My day has gone from chilling to bordering on anxiety attack, I feel on edge now because I don't know what to do for the best lol


Maybe the hanging toy you set up is putting too much strain on her back legs and/or back?


----------



## Jason25

Lurcherlad said:


> Maybe the hanging toy you set up is putting too much strain on her back legs and/or back?


I'm not sure, I've lowered it so she keeps all 4 feet on the ground and she hasn't used it for a few days now? We have been using a flirt pole and playing fetch though so could be that?
She was back to normal last night


----------



## Beth78

Whisp has suffered a war wound whilst chasing a cat in the garden .








I'm abit worried about not being able to drive to the woods to walk her.
The streets are full of dogs and cats at the moment.


----------



## Boxer123

Beth78 said:


> Whisp has suffered a war wound whilst chasing a cat in the garden .
> View attachment 434685
> 
> I'm abit worried about not being able to drive to the woods to walk her.
> The streets are full of dogs and cats at the moment.


Poor Whisp are you an early bird we have been doing an early walk and don't really see anyone.


----------



## Jason25

Jason25 said:


> I'm not sure, I've lowered it so she keeps all 4 feet on the ground and she hasn't used it for a few days now? We have been using a flirt pole and playing fetch though so could be that?
> She was back to normal last night


I've said that and she's gone lame again, can't put much weight on it, I can touch it though, I've checked her paw and she's got a small scrape on it so could be that? She is definitely walking funny on it though.

she's seems happy and her usual self, if she shows any pain or it gets worse I will take I will contact the vets.

At the moment she is trying to play with me and is not understanding she is supposed to be resting lol

this could not of happened at a worse time


----------



## Beth78

Boxer123 said:


> Poor Whisp are you an early bird we have been doing an early walk and don't really see anyone.


Yeah I will have to do that I think.
I'll miss the woods it's so beautiful.


----------



## Boxer123

Beth78 said:


> Yeah I will have to do that I think.
> I'll miss the woods it's so beautiful.


How far are they ? Are they walkable? It is difficult to not be able to go in the car I am trying to think of new routes for boxers.


----------



## Jason25

Jason25 said:


> I've said that and she's gone lame again, can't put much weight on it, I can touch it though, I've checked her paw and she's got a small scrape on it so could be that? She is definitely walking funny on it though.
> 
> she's seems happy and her usual self, if she shows any pain or it gets worse I will take I will contact the vets.
> 
> At the moment she is trying to play with me and is not understanding she is supposed to be resting lol
> 
> this could not of happened at a worse time


She's just let me look at it again and I'm pretty sure it's not a muscle injury but she's took the skin off of the front of her main pad and there's also a cut at the back side of the pad in the crease. I've put some steroid cream on it and wondering if I should put a bandage over it or let the air get at it?


----------



## Boxer123

Jason25 said:


> She's just let me look at it again and I'm pretty sure it's not a muscle injury but she's took the skin off of the front of her main pad and there's also a cut at the back side of the pad in the crease. I've put some steroid cream on it and wondering if I should put a bandage over it or let the air get at it?


Loki sliced his paw open quite badly a few weeks ago the vet said to leave it open and clean it with salt water whenever he comes in.


----------



## Jason25

Boxer123 said:


> Loki sliced his paw open quite badly a few weeks ago the vet said to leave it open and clean it with salt water whenever he comes in.


Thanks did you just dunk his paw in a cup of salt water or did you wipe it down with salt water?? I've put some cream on it and now she's seems okay now but certainly on rest for the next few days lol


----------



## Boxer123

Jason25 said:


> Thanks did you just dunk his paw in a cup of salt water or did you wipe it down with salt water?? I've put some cream on it and now she's seems okay now but certainly on rest for the next few days lol


I wiped it with kitchen towel it depends how muddy it is. Just check it's clean.


----------



## Jason25

Boxer123 said:


> I wiped it with kitchen towel it depends how muddy it is. Just check it's clean.


Will do thanks


----------



## Magyarmum




----------



## Kaily




----------



## Boxer123

Kaily said:


>


Ha ha thank you.


----------



## Kaily

Boxer123 said:


> Ha ha thank you.


In hindsight I should of posted it in " Not for hoomans" thread.


----------



## Boxer123

Kaily said:


> In hindsight I should of posted it in " Not for hoomans" thread.


Loki has suggested cat poo as a snack.


----------



## Guest

We had brush time today and clipping her nails. She fell asleep while I was brushing her


----------



## Jason25

Eating a nugget of poo was the final straw this morning, I felt bad for telling her off then told myself off knowing it's my fault for letting it happen in the first place, so we came home and are straight on the muzzle conditioning again.

we are so close. Muzzle goes on fine, can seek out treats with it on but does not enjoy walking on a lead with it on so just gonna keep on working on it lol


----------



## Boxer123

I wonder what baby boxers dream about.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 434739
> I wonder what baby boxers dream about.


Ooh! Made doubly rude by the shape he has created himself!!


----------



## Boxer123

Lurcherlad said:


> Ooh! Made doubly rude by the shape he has created himself!!


Loki has little shame he likes to let it hang loose of an evening.


----------



## Guest

What's everyone doing today? 

It's evening here and we are watching some TV now after a productive day #3 in lockdown. Nova is snoozing on my feet and seems quite content with having us here all day.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Boxer123 said:


> Loki has little shame he likes to let it hang loose of an evening.


I meant his full body outline


----------



## Guest

Lurcherlad said:


> I meant his full body outline


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Boxer123

Kakite said:


> :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


Ha ha only Loki


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 434739
> I wonder what baby boxers dream about.


Looks like he's sunbathing! My OH does a similar pose but bottom half is covered


----------



## Kaily

Hide and seek the ball this morning.


----------



## Boxer123

DanWalkersmum said:


> Looks like he's sunbathing! My OH does a similar pose but bottom half is covered


He always sleeps like this his breeder sends pictures of his mum they are exactly the same.


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Boxer123 said:


> He always sleeps like this his breeder sends pictures of his mum they are exactly the same.


 so relaxed x


----------



## Boxer123

DanWalkersmum said:


> so relaxed x


Loki has few worries in life I envy him.


----------



## MissKittyKat

I think we should all learn to think more dog


----------



## Boxer123

MissKittyKat said:


> I think we should all learn to think more dog
> 
> View attachment 434753


Very relaxed!


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Be more dog - hear hear!


----------



## Magyarmum

Chilling out Grisha style!


----------



## Beth78

Oops just noticed Whisp has another cat chasing injury, oh well, she'll live.


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Beth78 said:


> Oops just noticed Whisp has another cat chasing injury, oh well, she'll live.
> View attachment 434765


She doesn't seem to be losing sleep about it


----------



## Kaily

Walkies today.


----------



## Jason25

Looking out for cats is hard work :Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Boxer123

Jason25 said:


> View attachment 434775
> 
> Looking out for cats is hard work :Hilarious:Hilarious


Shh don't mention cats in front of Sox.


----------



## Boxer123

Curious as to why I've been loafing around all week at home instead of out earning money for boxers.


----------



## Guest

I love all the sleeping and relaxing doggo photos. We had a slow start to our Sunday morning...Glad Nova is good at sleeping in like us. Will try and snap a photo of her when she’s asleep later


----------



## Guest

Nova is a joy to have around at this time especially. We had a sunny day and just got back from a walk.


----------



## Guest

And asleep...


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Boxer123

Slow start today the boxers will not lose an hours sleep.


----------



## Kaily

Loki seems to have a lot more room than the puppy beaten Sox.


----------



## Boxer123

Kaily said:


> Loki seems to have a lot more room than the puppy beaten Sox.


Loki is like butter he can spread into any space I'm on the floor !


----------



## Kaily

Ha maybe buy yourself a dog bed, more comfy than the floor.


----------



## Magyarmum

My kompoota's broken so can't post any new photos of my two:Arghh Will this do instead?


----------



## Boxer123

Magyarmum said:


> My kompoota's broken so can't post any new photos of my two:Arghh Will this do instead?


Oh no what a pain.


----------



## Magyarmum

Boxer123 said:


> Oh no what a pain.


I know it's most annoying:Arghh

I've got a brand new kompoota that's been sitting on my desk for the past three weeks. I need to take it to the computer shop along with my old one to have all the information transferred. I don't want to do it myself because I've no idea how to eliminate all the faults on my old one (if that makes sense). The problem is the shop is in the city centre and I see no point in taking the risk so I'll have to manage "sans" photos


----------



## Boxer123

My well trained dog refusing to come back in even though it's freezing and blowing a gale.


----------



## Kaily

Tickle my tum and play ball. I want it all.


----------



## Boxer123

Kaily said:


> Tickle my tum and play ball. I want it all.
> 
> View attachment 434798


Oh look at that little belly such a cutie.


----------



## Squeeze

Worked 50 odd hours this past week... Luckily Jax has granny at home so he’s not left... if anything he’s more annoyed that she’s not going town and he doesn’t get his two hour alone time


----------



## Boxer123

Squeeze said:


> Worked 50 odd hours this past week... Luckily Jax has granny at home so he's not left... if anything he's more annoyed that she's not going town and he doesn't get his two hour alone time


Gosh that's a lot what line of work are you in ?


----------



## Squeeze

Boxer123 said:


> Gosh that's a lot what line of work are you in ?


Work for one of the big supermarkets... So it's been a hectic few weeks to say the least


----------



## Boxer123

Squeeze said:


> Work for one of the big supermarkets... So it's been a hectic few weeks to say the least


Gosh well done look after yourself.


----------



## Kaily

Squeeze said:


> Work for one of the big supermarkets... So it's been a hectic few weeks to say the least


Respect to you and your colleagues, you have been hit hard by this pandemic.


----------



## lullabydream

Squeeze said:


> Work for one of the big supermarkets... So it's been a hectic few weeks to say the least


Massive thank you for doing your bit in this what most be the most maniac, crazy time for you!


----------



## Squeeze

Boxer123 said:


> Gosh well done look after yourself.





Kaily said:


> Respect to you and your colleagues, you have been hit hard by this pandemic.





lullabydream said:


> Massive thank you for doing your bit in this what most be the most maniac, crazy time for you!


Thanks guys... :Happy

It's all a bit surreal at times... Majority of our customers have been brilliant... Keeping their distance, thanking us for being there etc... 
But there's still the odd few I want to kick in the you know what's... :Finger


----------



## lullabydream

Squeeze said:


> Thanks guys... :Happy
> 
> It's all a bit surreal at times... Majority of our customers have been brilliant... Keeping their distance, thanking us for being there etc...
> But there's still the odd few I want to kick in the you know what's... :Finger


I can understand, my son's friend spoke to me the other day. He was on the door of Tescos, directing people to the queue, so more on the exit. He spoke to me on leaving about the amount of abuse he had got from people, for having to queue, from not having the stuff they wanted/needed. Every person who left Tescos that day he said goodbye, thanked them for coming. He spoke briefly to my son a few days later, his role had changed to 'social distancing police' many people were thanking him, as they were too busy looking on shelves to realise, other people were just damned right rude saying they were not infectious, all these measures are ridiculous anyway, plus the usual rudeness about limited supplies.


----------



## Teddy-dog

We've been for a nice walk in the woods and now he's so sleepy.

I posted a few months ago about my woes with walking Teds in the woods and squirrels as he just goes bonkers. The woods is right at the end of our road and for the past few months I've been driving him 5 mins up the road to another walking spot without trees and where he can go off. I don't know if we're supposed to drive now so he's had a few walks in the woods and he mostly been very good and we've had no going bonkers at all. Thank god because I don't know if I could deal with walking him everyday in the woods and him going crazy!


----------



## Boxer123

Teddy-dog said:


> View attachment 434834
> 
> 
> We've been for a nice walk in the woods and now he's so sleepy.
> 
> I posted a few months ago about my woes with walking Teds in the woods and squirrels as he just goes bonkers. The woods is right at the end of our road and for the past few months I've been driving him 5 mins up the road to another walking spot without trees and where he can go off. I don't know if we're supposed to drive now so he's had a few walks in the woods and he mostly been very good and we've had no going bonkers at all. Thank god because I don't know if I could deal with walking him everyday in the woods and him going crazy!


Well done Teddy maybe his squirrel days are over.


----------



## Teddy-dog

Boxer123 said:


> Well done Teddy maybe his squirrel days are over.


I thought that last year :Hilarious:Hilarious

he seems to get better throughout summer and then back worse in autumn and winter! I think it's because they're not on the ground as much now but when the leaves start dropping he can see them more and they are everywhere!


----------



## Magyarmum

Definitely Gwylim .................


----------



## MissKittyKat

I need a dog toy hospital!


----------



## Squeeze

lullabydream said:


> other people were just damned right rude saying they were not infectious, all these measures are ridiculous anyway, plus the usual rudeness about limited supplies.


Aaah yes... the "I know better than anyone else" people... 

We went out for a quick trot around the field... Nice to have lighter evenings...! Only passed two people too...


----------



## Kaily

Sleepy time.


----------



## Boxer123

The boys are tucked up asleep it has been hard for them loosing an hour in bed.


----------



## Guest

I've really been enjoying walking the dogs individually since we went into lockdown - I usually walk them together due to 'lack of time'. It's been nice to let Kenzie wander at her own speed and stop when she wants, and I've been letting her choose our path and following along behind (she's on a flexi). Then Elliot and I can go at his speed without having to stop and wait for Kenzie all the time.


----------



## Jason25

The other day @Lurcherlad said something about not interacting too much with your dog while we are in self isolation because when we go back to work it might cause issues, I kind of took that on board, did a little bit of playing and training, with a early morning walk. But for most of the day I left daisy to her own devices and she's been brilliant, so chilled out for most of the day, spending most of it snoozing in the garden 









It is alive I swear :Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Guest

Jason25 said:


> The other day @Lurcherlad said something about not interacting too much with your dog while we are in self isolation because when we go back to work it might cause issues, I kind of took that on board, did a little bit of playing and training, with a early morning walk. But for most of the day I left daisy to her own devices and she's been brilliant, so chilled out for most of the day, spending most of it snoozing in the garden
> View attachment 434882
> 
> 
> It is alive I swear :Hilarious:Hilarious


I've been thinking about that too - I want Nova to keep practising the ability to be by herself and entertain herself. So we try and stick to a schedule with her as well - not constantly engaging with her as we also have to work from home and that doesn't work with interruptions.


----------



## Guest

We were playing cards tonight and Nova was so funny with her facials


----------



## Boxer123

Kakite said:


> We were playing cards tonight and Nova was so funny with her facials
> 
> View attachment 434884


It looks like she lost.


----------



## Boxer123

As everyone knows the boxer dog is a highly intelligent trained hunting dog. Here is a picture of Loki when he spots a monk jack deer  ready and poised to bring home dinner if it wasn't for that pesky long line.


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 434885
> View attachment 434886
> As everyone knows the boxer dog is a highly intelligent trained hunting dog. Here is a picture of Loki when he spots a monk jack deer  ready and poised to bring home dinner if it wasn't for that pesky long line.


He looks like he's ready to go on command! Nice to see the mud had dried off a bit!


----------



## Magyarmum

It's snowing a blizzard here but my stupid pair insist they must be outside.

They've been watching a flock of sheep grazing on the village green without a peep from either of them.  

However, they did bark furiously at a solitary person walking past the house!

No accounting for what some Schnauzers will do!


----------



## Boxer123

Magyarmum said:


> It's snowing a blizzard here but my stupid pair insist they must be outside.
> 
> They've been watching a flock of sheep grazing on the village green without a peep from either of them.
> 
> However, they did bark furiously at a solitary person walking past the house!
> 
> No accounting for what some Schnauzers will do!


They are working hard with keeping people away and social distancing.


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Boxer123 said:


> They are working hard with keeping people away and social distancing.


Just another day at the office for Schnauzers


----------



## Boxer123

DanWalkersmum said:


> Just another day at the office for Schnauzers


Loki is definitely working on keeping people away they give us a wide berth.


----------



## Boxer123

A bone for the boys. 5 minutes peace.


----------



## Magyarmum




----------



## MissKittyKat

It's finally happened, Broccoli is no more


----------



## Boxer123

MissKittyKat said:


> It's finally happened, Broccoli is no more
> 
> View attachment 434929


So lucky mine is indestructible.


----------



## Boxer123

What a sweet boy.


----------



## DanWalkersmum

He looks so peaceful.....


----------



## Boxer123

DanWalkersmum said:


> He looks so peaceful.....


He's had a hard day with pupper.


----------



## Guest

@Beth78 how is Whisp recovering from her cat fight? Been thinking of you guys.


----------



## Cookielabrador

MissKittyKat said:


> It's finally happened, Broccoli is no more
> 
> View attachment 434929


Rip Broccoli, will forever be remembered


----------



## Guest

Nova just being Nova...can I eat it mama?


----------



## Beth78

Kakite said:


> @Beth78 how is Whisp recovering from her cat fight? Been thinking of you guys.


Oh shes just fine, felt sorry for herself for a while. Thanks for asking. Shes back to Wild Whisp.


----------



## Guest

Beth78 said:


> Oh shes just fine, felt sorry for herself for a while. Thanks for asking. Shes back to Wild Whisp.


Love seeing photos of her, she's so pretty and glad she's better


----------



## Jason25

No walks this morning, I overslept and didn't get out of bed until 7  this change of routine is starting to mess with me :Hilarious

Anyway we started the morning with belly rubs and just annoying the dog really 
















she's just been fed so gonna give her an hour or two then gonna make a little jump in the garden and try some of this agility stuff  I've got some steel rods that are used for fencing etc, could I put these in the ground do try the weaving thing you see at the agility shows? Or any other diy stuff I could try???

thanks. Hope you are all staying well


----------



## bumbarrel

We live in the middle of nowher - surrounded by fields which are heavy clay so still wet. Plus local farmer threatens you even when on a footpath.

Anyway before shut down we walked in our loacl woods which are famous for wild daffodils and there is also a field (protected SSSI) full of them.


----------



## bumbarrel

Forgot to add the field.

Here it is.


----------



## DanWalkersmum

bumbarrel said:


> Forgot to add the field.
> 
> Here it is.


beautiful - you are so lucky to have that on your doorstep.


----------



## Boxer123

Jason25 said:


> No walks this morning, I overslept and didn't get out of bed until 7  this change of routine is starting to mess with me :Hilarious
> 
> Anyway we started the morning with belly rubs and just annoying the dog really
> View attachment 435050
> View attachment 435051
> 
> 
> she's just been fed so gonna give her an hour or two then gonna make a little jump in the garden and try some of this agility stuff  I've got some steel rods that are used for fencing etc, could I put these in the ground do try the weaving thing you see at the agility shows? Or any other diy stuff I could try???
> 
> thanks. Hope you are all staying well


She looks like a little shark.


----------



## Boxer123

No sweeter sight than sleeping boxers.


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 435081
> No sweeter sight than sleeping boxers.


I see they are social distancing (for boxers)


----------



## Boxer123

DanWalkersmum said:


> I see they are social distancing (for boxers)


Sox has been trying to social distance from Loki since we got him Loki snakes over for a cuddle after a while.


----------



## Boxer123

It's been a long day with Loki he's been a naughty little boxer then come the cuddles.


----------



## Beth78

Found these old pictures of Whisp when she 1st came to us.
Standing on the dining room table (she had no boundaries 








And with little Alduin


----------



## Boxer123

Beth78 said:


> Found these old pictures of Whisp when she 1st came to us.
> Standing on the dining room table (she had no boundaries
> View attachment 435173
> 
> And with little Alduin
> View attachment 435174


I haven't got space for a dining room table any more but when I did Loki thought it was fair game.


----------



## Boxer123

Two weeks into lockdown with boxers.


----------



## Cookielabrador

Self isolation is exhausting 

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Magyarmum

Our trainer sent a photo of his two dogs to cheer us up!

Luka the Australian Collie and Xixe a Mal cross


----------



## Magyarmum

Another one with Luka




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1213058035692553


----------



## Guest

Definitely looking like autumn here


----------



## Magyarmum

With Christmas, life and the Coronavirus getting in the way, the Schnauzer boys are in desperate need of a hair cut. I'm now getting worried that the local farmer will accuse me of stealing his sheep!

I don't what I'll find once the white fing's coat is eventually shorn but I've got a feeling underneath all that fur is a rather portly Grisha!:Arghh He won't be happy if he has to go on a diet 'cos he loves his food so much.


----------



## Boxer123

Magyarmum said:


> With Christmas, life and the Coronavirus getting in the way, the Schnauzer boys are in desperate need of a hair cut. I'm now getting worried that the local farmer will accuse me of stealing his sheep!
> 
> I don't what I'll find once the white fing's coat is eventually shorn but I've got a feeling underneath all that fur is a rather portly Grisha!:Arghh He won't be happy if he has to go on a diet 'cos he loves his food so much.


Don't judge him we will all be carrying a little pandemic weight.


----------



## Magyarmum

Boxer123 said:


> Don't judge him we will all be carrying a little pandemic weight.


It's a problem I don't have. I go the other way because food becomes the last thing I'm interested when I feel stressed and I lose weight quickly.

I don't advise it though.


----------



## Beth78

Oops


----------



## Guest

Boxer123 said:


> Don't judge him we will all be carrying a little pandemic weight.


same here


----------



## Magyarmum

How many of your dog would it take to make a 2 metre social distance?

2 metres = 4 Miniature Schnauzers


----------



## Guest

The autumn leaves are really making our lockdown walk more interesting.


----------



## Guest

McKenzie said:


> The autumn leaves are really making our lockdown walk more interesting.
> 
> View attachment 435479


How gorgeous! It was pretty warm here today and we haven't seen any autumn leaves yet.


----------



## Guest

Kakite said:


> How gorgeous! It was pretty warm here today and we haven't seen any autumn leaves yet.


Oh it's definitely autumn down here - lots of trees turning and it's getting a bit nippy. Although I do think we're in for a few nice days coming up.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Someone wasn't happy about needed a wash after being out this morning!


----------



## Boxer123

Apparently the only way to spend lockdown is through bity face.


----------



## Magyarmum

The Schnauzer boys and I went for a walk round the garden but on the way down the hill I slipped and landed (very gracefully)flat on my back. So what happens?  

Gwylim starts head butting my shoulder and sticking his nose in my face and Grisha, the monster, jumps on top of me and pins me down so I can't move! Charming!

Grisha then bounces around on me as if I'm a trampoline, but loses his balance, and does a roly poly down the hill which made me laugh. It was so funny, I was laughing so much I couldn't get up!

A fat lot of use the pair of them are


----------



## Boxer123

Magyarmum said:


> The Schnauzer boys and I went for a walk round the garden but on the way down the hill I slipped and landed (very gracefully)flat on my back. So what happens?
> 
> Gwylim starts head butting my shoulder and sticking his nose in my face and Grisha, the monster, jumps on top of me and pins me down so I can't move! Charming!
> 
> Grisha then bounces around on me as if I'm a trampoline, but loses his balance, and does a roly poly down the hill which made me laugh. It was so funny, I was laughing so much I couldn't get up!
> 
> A fat lot of use the pair of them are


I hope your ok !


----------



## Magyarmum

Boxer123 said:


> I hope your ok !


I'm fine thank you. It was a very slow gentle slide to the ground, not sudden and jarring and I'm none the worse for the experience.


----------



## Magyarmum




----------



## Boxer123

Magyarmum said:


>


Loki has spent the day guarding the garden.


----------



## Guest

McKenzie (aged nearly 10) just had a mad 5 minutes doing the wall of death around the living room. Resisted the urge to tell her to act her age


----------



## Magyarmum

McKenzie said:


> McKenzie (aged nearly 10) just had a mad 5 minutes doing the wall of death around the living room. Resisted the urge to tell her to act her age


Sooooooooo unlady like


----------



## Lurcherlad

McKenzie said:


> McKenzie (aged nearly 10) just had a mad 5 minutes doing the wall of death around the living room. Resisted the urge to tell her to act her age


We have a saying here: "act your age, not your shoe size"! 

Actually, that doesn't work with dogs :Facepalm


----------



## Jason25

Been playing in the garden this morning, after reading the frisbee thread I decided to play with ours. Surprise surprise I chuck the frisbee to the end of the garden, doing it lightly so it doesn't go too high or far, it went quite slow through the air and daisy ran after it at a slower pace, never seen anything like it lol 

we've also played on the flirt pole, she's been a little sod recently and very reluctant to give it up so I busted out the chicken breast and as soon as I said drop she dropped it straight away 

that's it for playing today, maybe do some training later but she seems pretty tired, she's gone for a lie down on the sofa


----------



## Boxer123

Jason25 said:


> Been playing in the garden this morning, after reading the frisbee thread I decided to play with ours. Surprise surprise I chuck the frisbee to the end of the garden, doing it lightly so it doesn't go too high or far, it went quite slow through the air and daisy ran after it at a slower pace, never seen anything like it lol
> 
> we've also played on the flirt pole, she's been a little sod recently and very reluctant to give it up so I busted out the chicken breast and as soon as I said drop she dropped it straight away
> 
> that's it for playing today, maybe do some training later but she seems pretty tired, she's gone for a lie down on the sofa
> View attachment 435649


She looks content. Are you still in isolation?


----------



## Torin.

Magyarmum said:


>


I think Cad ascribes to this too


----------



## Jason25

Boxer123 said:


> She looks content. Are you still in isolation?


Yeah day 13, not long now, could do with going shopping lol. What about you?


----------



## Boxer123

Jason25 said:


> Yeah day 13, not long now, could do with going shopping lol. What about you?


Still able to go for daily walk but been off work 3 weeks. Starting to become a boxer.


----------



## catz4m8z

Such lovely weather....would like to let the dogs out in the garden to enjoy it but sadly some old polish woman keeps leaning over my fence, talking to the dogs and making them bark.:Shifty
Seriously, even if I wasnt social distancing....stop leaning over my fence!!!:Banghead


----------



## Lurcherlad

catz4m8z said:


> Such lovely weather....would like to let the dogs out in the garden to enjoy it but sadly some old polish woman keeps leaning over my fence, talking to the dogs and making them bark.:Shifty
> Seriously, even if I wasnt social distancing....stop leaning over my fence!!!:Banghead


I erected 6 foot fences round my garden shortly after moving in 

Happy to chat and pass the time out the front.....my garden is my sanctuary


----------



## Boxer123

Little Loki has had a busy day playing with Sox. He can hardly keep his eyes open,


----------



## Guest

We usually have a few sheep in the paddocks around us but today a whole lot more had moved in. McKenzie ignores them but Elliot can't quite figure them out!


----------



## Guest

Our day in pictures...

Nova sleeping in her crate upside down for a mid morning nap. I'm working from home in our bedroom, so I blocked out the light a little from her crate with a blanket.










Walkies on the longline










and finally watching me work while she is lazing around


----------



## Guest

Kakite said:


> Our day in pictures...
> 
> Nova sleeping in her crate upside down for a mid morning nap. I'm working from home in our bedroom, so I blocked out the light a little from her crate with a blanket.
> 
> View attachment 435728
> 
> 
> Walkies on the longline
> 
> View attachment 435730
> 
> 
> and finally watching me work while she is lazing around
> 
> View attachment 435729


She has such an expressive face 

I'm super proud - I managed to clip every one of McKenzie's nails today! She hates having them done, particularly her back ones, so it was no mean feat but she was comparatively good about it today. But the thing I'm most proud of is I didn't quick her at all :Smug

Elliot's turn tomorrow but his nails are black :Nailbiting


----------



## Guest

@McKenzie well done ! Novas nails are almost all black, just two of them are light. She doesn't mind her nails being cut and I learned it from our vet at puppy school.


----------



## Magyarmum




----------



## Magyarmum

Schnauzers will save the world!


----------



## Jason25

Wtf is this








I feel so sorry for animals like this, can it even run


----------



## Lurcherlad




----------



## Sarah H

It's known as a 'toad line bully' (I think?). Basically making them look like toads/frogs. A new trend unfortunately, especially in the US.


----------



## Kaily

How cruel.


----------



## Magyarmum

Sarah H said:


> It's known as a 'toad line bully' (I think?). Basically making them look like toads/frogs. A new trend unfortunately, especially in the US.


If I'm correct they've been bred for the past 10 years or so.

How anyone who professes to love dogs could buy one of these poor creatures is beyond me


----------



## Sarah H

The toadlines have no redeeming features. The poor animals can hardly stand and breath let alone walk or mate! I don't think they love very long either. All done for money.


----------



## Guest

That’s so sad :-(


----------



## Jason25

Magyarmum said:


> If I'm correct they've been bred for the past 10 years or so.
> 
> How anyone who professes to love dogs could buy one of these poor creatures is beyond me





Sarah H said:


> The toadlines have no redeeming features. The poor animals can hardly stand and breath let alone walk or mate! I don't think they love very long either. All done for money.


That thing in the video is so sad, it can barely walk walk or breath. I don't know how people can get away with this sort of breeding. Surely this is animal cruelty?


----------



## Magyarmum

Jason25 said:


> That thing in the video is so sad, it can barely walk walk or breath. I don't know how people can get away with this sort of breeding. Surely this is animal cruelty?


Change put in a petition trying to stop their being bred, but I'm not sure whether it achieved anything.. I think the breeders are one of a group headed by then who bred "the hulk"

https://blog.theanimalrescuesite.greatergood.com/cs-dog-breeding-backyard/

*These Backyard Breeders Show the Dark Side of Dog Breeding*


----------



## Boxer123

Loki has a crazy glint in his eyes.


----------



## Jason25

I was given the eye by daisy this morning, she was not impressed with me going on a bike ride without her lol. I looking forward to the face when I get in, she hasn't been fed yet either :Hilarious


----------



## Guest

Novas tummy has been good for just over 3 weeks now and two days ago my hubby mixed some mashed potato in with her kibble and since then stomach gurgling, loose stools and gas. I feel so sad for her, she is lying next to me, pawing at me to rub her belly. Poor hubby feels bad too he meant well but I suggested no introducing new foods for a while with her moody digestive system.


----------



## Magyarmum

Grisha's not in my good books today because he did a wee on my bed this morning:Arghh

I have no door to my bedroom so I've had to block it off with the clothes horse. 

If he doesn't change his ways I'll have to tie a knot in his little whatsit


----------



## Guest

Magyarmum said:


> Grisha's not in my good books today because he did a wee on my bed this morning:Arghh
> 
> I have no door to my bedroom so I've had to block it off with the clothes horse.
> 
> If he doesn't change his ways I'll have to tie a knot in his little whatsit


Yikes that'd be my nightmare to have wee on my bed. Hope he will change his ways for his sake


----------



## MissKittyKat

The day on a life of a lockdown Labrador x


----------



## Boxer123

MissKittyKat said:


> The day on a life of a lockdown Labrador x
> 
> View attachment 436020


Lovely pictures.


----------



## Boxer123

Magyarmum said:


> Grisha's not in my good books today because he did a wee on my bed this morning:Arghh
> 
> I have no door to my bedroom so I've had to block it off with the clothes horse.
> 
> If he doesn't change his ways I'll have to tie a knot in his little whatsit


Loki says it would be silly to see on his own bed!


----------



## Jason25

Really enjoying all this social distancing, daisys body language around strangers is changing so much, she seems much more calmer.

How's all of your walks going?


----------



## Boxer123

Jason25 said:


> Really enjoying all this social distancing, daisys body language around strangers is changing so much, she seems much more calmer.
> 
> How's all of your walks going?


Not much difference here as it's quiet anyway. Sox is an anti social sod anyway.

Loki has actually been quite good moving out of people's way. He's a bit confused he can't play with his friends. He bounced 6 ft in the air yesterday and spun around when he saw William the staffie who he loves. They don't really get social distancing.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Happy to say most people are social distancing and including their dogs apart from the numpty yesterday 

But it was ok cos his dog is really friendly, apparently! :Banghead:Banghead:Banghead


----------



## Boxer123

As a general rule my boys love each other.

Loki decided to go in for a snog this morning and sox was not amused.


----------



## catz4m8z

Magyarmum said:


> Grisha's not in my good books today because he did a wee on my bed this morning:Arghh
> I have no door to my bedroom so I've had to block it off with the clothes horse.
> If he doesn't change his ways I'll have to tie a knot in his little whatsit


that sucks! I used to have a cat that did that (and poop on shelves and in bags, little plopcarpet!!). I take the pet stairs away from my bed during the day so they arent motivated to try and jump onto it, although Alfie still marks things..nothing worse then discovering a marking area after its been there a couple of days! 

My lot went totally ballistic last night thanks to next door suddenly having a Staffie wandering around their garden! I had to shut us all up in the front room as it was the only place they couldnt hear it and as there hasnt been a dog over there in at least 8 yrs they obviously went nuts. So either neighbour is still completely ignoring social distancing and having friends round or he randomly acquired a dog...:Shifty (feel especially sorry for the stray cat he adopted, poor thing will be scared to go round if happens often).


----------



## Jason25

Lurcherlad said:


> Happy to say most people are social distancing and including their dogs apart from the numpty yesterday
> 
> But it was ok cos his dog is really friendly, apparently! :Banghead:Banghead:Banghead


Try coughing when they approach, should make them give you a wide birth 


Boxer123 said:


> Not much difference here as it's quiet anyway. Sox is an anti social sod anyway.
> 
> Loki has actually been quite good moving out of people's way. He's a bit confused he can't play with his friends. He bounced 6 ft in the air yesterday and spun around when he saw William the staffie who he loves. They don't really get social distancing.


Daisy is the same I call her the asbo dog :Hilarious it's funny you say about Loki moving out the way, daisy is starting to walk past other dogs without putting on the breaks and wanting to meet them lol.


----------



## rona

I know this isn't normally allowed and that other charities are also struggling but I got a reply to an email this morning from Lisa at http://www.happypawspuppyrescue.co.uk/

I asked her if I could share it here:
"It's awful
We have so many under our care - I'm keeping them all safe until they can travel but I've lost all my fund raising in the next three months have been cancelled so we are struggling but we will get through this - we have too
All charities are in the sane boat but it's really hard
I will have a few sleepless nights ahead of me but i have to stay strong
Let's hope things get back to normal soon
Hope you are staying safe xxxxxx
Lots of love"

This is one of the 3 rescue dogs out of thousands I know that this lady has saved. It's also the one that I will be mine when my friend dies.
Click to play
MVI_6218 by jenny clifford, on Flickr


----------



## rona

Virtual tea party
https://www.guidedogs.org.uk/national-tea-day#Host a Great Guide Dogs Tea Party


----------



## LinznMilly

It seems some people have decided that, as they have a dog, and have to social distance/self isolate, and the dog needs to go to the toilet, then it's OK to leave the dog, unsupervised, in their unsecure garden.

The "some people" in question live in a flat like my own - a 1st floor flat with its own front door, and a wall about 4ft high. The dog is often offlead, with a chain collar around his neck.

The dog could easily be described as "Pitbull". 

And another, grumpy, but otherwise responsible, BC owner, has just gone into a huff because I happened to be going the same way he intended to, and he had to change direction, the travesty! How inconsiderate of me!

I happen to live at the top of the sidestreet he wished to take, so I'm not sure what else I could do. :Hilarious


----------



## Boxer123

Very hot here time for frozen kongs in the garden.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 436070
> Very hot here time for frozen kongs in the garden.


Warm here too, think I'm going to have to buy an outdoor bed x


----------



## Magyarmum




----------



## Jason25

Magyarmum said:


>


I get warning woofs it's dinner time from 5pm onwards :Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## LinznMilly

Jason25 said:


> I get warning woofs it's dinner time from 5pm onwards :Hilarious:Hilarious


Milly starts to alert me that it's (4pm) dinner time at . . . 3pm. :Shifty. Sometimes 2:30.


----------



## Jason25

LinznMilly said:


> Milly starts to alert me that it's (4pm) dinner time at . . . 3pm. :Shifty. Sometimes 2:30.


This is us trying to go for a walk before breakfast 









:Hilarious


----------



## Guest

Jason25 said:


> This is us trying to go for a walk before breakfast
> View attachment 436134
> 
> 
> :Hilarious


She's like not happening!!!










My little snuggle girl


----------



## Magyarmum

The Schnauzer boys have been outside for the past hour guarding their garden from imaginary marauders


----------



## Guest

Magyarmum said:


> The Schnauzer boys have been outside for the past hour guarding their garden from imaginary marauders


We saw a couple with a Schnauzer pup today and it was his first ever walk. Such a cute little thing. He was keen to come up to us but of course can't with social distancing.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Jack was out for his wee at about 7 this morning, ate his wet food then straight onto the sofa and back to snores.

It's a hard life! 

Hopefully, he's settled now until at least 0830 before he decides he wants walking.










ETA: another trip to the garden to monitor the pheasant who appears now every morning, then back on sofa but on alert for me getting ready ..... still trying to drag him out to 0830 before I have to get my boots on


----------



## Jason25

Kakite said:


> She's like not happening!!!
> 
> View attachment 436135
> 
> 
> My little snuggle girl


She's such a lazy dog, doesn't like getting up in the mornings, and if she is made to get up she expects treats lol.

Yours looks nice and comfy


----------



## Magyarmum

Jason25 said:


> She's such a lazy dog, doesn't like getting up in the mornings, and if she is made to get up she expects treats lol.
> 
> Yours looks nice and comfy


Wish my two were like that.

They're up and pestering me to get out of bed and let them into the garden any time from 6 am. It's nearly 9 am here and they've only just come in for a little snooze Another half hour and they'll be off again and probably won't come inside until around lunch time for another half hour snooze. They'll then go out again and stay there until I call them in when it begins to get dark. Last night it was 7 pm and apart from going out for a quick pee before bedtime that's it until the following morning.

I must have done something dreadfully wrong because none of my dogs have slept much during the day


----------



## LinznMilly

Last week, I decided to use a "free trial", on flea and wormer treatment that is sent through the post. Then I decided to give Milly the (empty), boxes as a boredom breaker (Lady Honey Monster is above "playing", don't you know?)

This is Honey's;









This is hers;









:Hilarious :Hilarious :Hilarious


----------



## Cookielabrador

Bought a swing off amazon...








At least it's going to good use


----------



## LinznMilly

Cookielabrador said:


> Bought a swing off amazon...
> View attachment 436169
> 
> At least it's going to good use


"What do you meeeean, this isn't for me? Why else did you buy it?". :Hilarious :Hilarious


----------



## Magyarmum

The Schnauzer boys?


----------



## Magyarmum




----------



## Guest

I love all the snuggles at the moment now that it is getting cooler at night


----------



## Jason25

Magyarmum said:


> Wish my two were like that.
> 
> They're up and pestering me to get out of bed and let them into the garden any time from 6 am. It's nearly 9 am here and they've only just come in for a little snooze Another half hour and they'll be off again and probably won't come inside until around lunch time for another half hour snooze. They'll then go out again and stay there until I call them in when it begins to get dark. Last night it was 7 pm and apart from going out for a quick pee before bedtime that's it until the following morning.
> 
> I must have done something dreadfully wrong because none of my dogs have slept much during the day


It's funny when she was a pup she would get me up at the crack of dawn, I've woken up to her just sat there staring at me, since weve gone through the teenager stage she just doesn't like getting up :Hilarious

She has 2 sides, 7pm - 9am = calm, sweet angelic staffy. 
9am - 7pm = ass hole dog that doesn't have an off switch, you don't play with her and she will make fun out of annoying you :Hilarious



Magyarmum said:


>


That face reminds of when mum used to try and give our family Jack Russel a trim, I would come home from school and this dog would be so sulky, like look what she done to me :Hilarious:Hilarious


Kakite said:


> I love all the snuggles at the moment now that it is getting cooler at night
> 
> View attachment 436238
> 
> View attachment 436239


I can relate to the end picture, I have a king size bed and still end up with my feet hanging off the side :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Magyarmum




----------



## MissKittyKat

I'm contemplating having to trim Woody's fluffy bum and back legs as it just won't brush out! Maybe need to let OH do it as he did a pretty good job of trimming my hair last week!


----------



## Magyarmum

MissKittyKat said:


> I'm contemplating having to trim Woody's fluffy bum and back legs as it just won't brush out! Maybe need to let OH do it as he did a pretty good job of trimming my hair last week!


I'm going to have to have a go at giving the Schnauzer boys a good haircut because they look like a pair of shaggy sheep. I'm dreading it although I might get a surprise because they're both good at standing still for a long time, but only if they're standing on a table! Gwylim's no problem to put on the kitchen table, but Grisha's a big fat lump and might be too heavy for me to lift


----------



## Boxer123

Magyarmum said:


> Wish my two were like that.
> 
> They're up and pestering me to get out of bed and let them into the garden any time from 6 am. It's nearly 9 am here and they've only just come in for a little snooze Another half hour and they'll be off again and probably won't come inside until around lunch time for another half hour snooze. They'll then go out again and stay there until I call them in when it begins to get dark. Last night it was 7 pm and apart from going out for a quick pee before bedtime that's it until the following morning.
> 
> I must have done something dreadfully wrong because none of my dogs have slept much during the day


Loki trod in my throat yesterday morning to get me up.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Jack is chillin' in a shady spot on the terrace


----------



## Jason25

Lurcherlad said:


> Jack is chillin' in a shady spot on the terrace
> 
> View attachment 436273


At least he's got some sense! I've just taken a picture of this mad dog basking in the sun :Facepalm


----------



## MissKittyKat

Woody's now moved to the shady spot as he can use my foot as a pillow!


----------



## Magyarmum




----------



## Kiva

My dog is hella' buff!


----------



## Jason25

Suns gone in and cooled down a bit so we been playing tug and flirt pole


----------



## Magyarmum

*From the Schnauzer boys and their mum in Hungary. *

*Wishing all our wuffer friends and their hoomans a very happy Easter*.




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=695543124526993


----------



## Lurcherlad

Jack says .... meh .... too tired


----------



## Guest

McKenzie's in the bad books :Shifty

She thinks we have a mouse. I believe her. I just would have preferred her not to pick 3.30 am as the time to tell me. 

Elliot couldn't care less, he was just as unimpressed as I was at being woken up!


----------



## Linda Weasel

McKenzie said:


> McKenzie's in the bad books :Shifty
> 
> She thinks we have a mouse. I believe her. I just would have preferred her not to pick 3.30 am as the time to tell me.
> 
> Elliot couldn't care less, he was just as unimpressed as I was at being woken up!


She had alerted you to an intruder.

Good dog!


----------



## Guest

I had a pretty bad day mental health wise today.

but how can anyone resist that smile?


----------



## Boxer123

Kakite said:


> I had a pretty bad day mental health wise today.
> 
> but how can anyone resist that smile?
> 
> View attachment 436588


Doggy cuddles definitely needed.


----------



## Guest

Gosh I’m so glad I crate trained McKenzie and kept it up over the years. This is the second night I’ve had to crate her while I try to catch our mousey visitor (actually caught him last night in my humane trap but he managed to escape right before my eyes). She knows the mouse is there and goes batnuts crazy all night if I have her in my bedroom, but in her crate beside my bed she’s, well, as quiet as a mouse!

Although I think Elliot’s a broken terrier, I reckon the mouse could run under his nose and he wouldn’t bat an eyelid!


----------



## Magyarmum

*News Thump

Tuesday 14 April 2020 by Davywavy*

*Dogs 'will never get bored' of all this extra attention they've been getting*









*The nation's dogs don't get why they've been getting so much more attention lately, but they're not complaining, they have revealed.*

Dogs, many of whom had got used to spending long periods alone every day when their owners were away for reasons they didn't understand, are reported to be 'delighted' by suddenly getting a huge amount of extra attention over the last few weeks.

"I expect my family have decided to stay at home all the time because they've realised they love me so much and want more of my company," said three-year-old dog Simon Woofiams.

"Clearly I'm overjoyed they finally accepted the reality of the situation and realised that long daily walks and plenty of affection is definitely the right outcome for both of us.

"I've been telling them since before I can remember that the best way to spend all day every day is running around with me, with lots of petting and stroking. I don't want to be the one to say 'I told you so', but I think it's clear that everyone is happier now.

"Heaven knows how they used to spend their time all day, it must have been _really_ good to keep them away from all this, but I'm glad they've wised up and decided to stay at home with me all of the time.

"I simply can't imagine a situation where this arrangement now won't last forever."

When asked for their opinion of the current situation, cats said they hadn't even noticed you're at home more at the moment.


----------



## Jason25

Kakite said:


> I had a pretty bad day mental health wise today.
> 
> but how can anyone resist that smile?
> 
> View attachment 436588


Hope you're feeling better today 


Magyarmum said:


> *News Thump
> 
> Tuesday 14 April 2020 by Davywavy*
> 
> *Dogs 'will never get bored' of all this extra attention they've been getting*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The nation's dogs don't get why they've been getting so much more attention lately, but they're not complaining, they have revealed.*
> 
> Dogs, many of whom had got used to spending long periods alone every day when their owners were away for reasons they didn't understand, are reported to be 'delighted' by suddenly getting a huge amount of extra attention over the last few weeks.
> 
> "I expect my family have decided to stay at home all the time because they've realised they love me so much and want more of my company," said three-year-old dog Simon Woofiams.
> 
> "Clearly I'm overjoyed they finally accepted the reality of the situation and realised that long daily walks and plenty of affection is definitely the right outcome for both of us.
> 
> "I've been telling them since before I can remember that the best way to spend all day every day is running around with me, with lots of petting and stroking. I don't want to be the one to say 'I told you so', but I think it's clear that everyone is happier now.
> 
> "Heaven knows how they used to spend their time all day, it must have been _really_ good to keep them away from all this, but I'm glad they've wised up and decided to stay at home with me all of the time.
> 
> "I simply can't imagine a situation where this arrangement now won't last forever."
> 
> When asked for their opinion of the current situation, cats said they hadn't even noticed you're at home more at the moment.


I was thinking about this the other day, at first it was like we are gonna spend so much time together lots of training etc, but the reality is I only see my dog like 4 times during the day, she's out in the garden doing her out thing :Hilarious she will come in and chill with me for 5 mins then back out in the garden on her own lol


----------



## Guest

Jason25 said:


> Hope you're feeling better today
> 
> I was thinking about this the other day, at first it was like we are gonna spend so much time together lots of training etc, but the reality is I only see my dog like 4 times during the day, she's out in the garden doing her out thing :Hilarious she will come in and chill with me for 5 mins then back out in the garden on her own lol


thanks, had a much better today. I managed to work a decent amount of hours from home and despite the weather changing every three minutes we got a nice long walk in and two play sessions outside.

Nova made herself comfy on our bed...


----------



## Guest

Lurcherlad said:


> Jack is chillin' in a shady spot on the terrace
> 
> View attachment 436273


He honestly looks like such a lovely chap.


----------



## Boxer123

Well Sox has shown himself to be a fine guard dog. We all heard a really strange noise last night. Not sure what it was it might have been and animal crying. Loki came flying upstairs and proceeded to march around the house barking. Sox on the other hand got on my bed and hid behind me. Only he couldn't sleep due to scary noise.

In the end I had to get up and sit on the sofa with him and tv on so he couldn't hear scary noise and go back to sleep. They are now to tired to start Thursday.


----------



## Bisbow

Chilli generously donated a large amount of her fur to the birds nesting round here this morning
OH tool her out the back to give her a good brush and comb this morning and spread the hair around the lawn and patio

They had hardly got back indoors before the sparrows came down and collected large beaks full of it to tack back to their nests
Should be some cosy baby birds this year


----------



## Magyarmum




----------



## Magyarmum




----------



## Beth78

We've recently put up privacy film so Whisp doesn't stand on the sofa and bark at every dog that walks past. It's been a big success and now we cant see the ugly main road outside either.


----------



## Jason25

Why did I give her the raw marrow bone, someone hasn’t stopped dropping stink bombs for the last hour :Hungover:Hungover:Hungover making my eyes water :Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Teddy-dog

Beth78 said:


> We've recently put up privacy film so Whisp doesn't stand on the sofa and bark at every dog that walks past. It's been a big success and now we cant see the ugly main road outside either.
> View attachment 436879


oh I like that idea! How do you find it affects the light that comes in? We don't get tons of light already on our living room


----------



## Guest

Beth78 said:


> We've recently put up privacy film so Whisp doesn't stand on the sofa and bark at every dog that walks past. It's been a big success and now we cant see the ugly main road outside either.
> View attachment 436879


I did that in my last house too - best thing I ever did. Kenzie used to sit at the window and go crazy at all the cats that would come into our garden (our neighbour had 5 cats).

I mentioned a few days ago I had a mouse - Kenzie is very good at smelling them out. I had some humane traps but the first night when the dogs heard it close and I went to pick the trap up and the mousey escaped right before my eyes. Last night the dogs heard the trap go at 12.30am so I picked it up and put it out in the laundry but didn't actually believe I had trapped him. This morning I went to look in the trap right outside my front door, not really expecting him to be in there so I got such a fright when I saw him that I dropped the trap and the mouse crawled out, but he didn't look particularly healthy, he didn't run away like he should have. So now I'm worried not only that he'll come back in again, but also that I've injured him


----------



## Magyarmum

Those Schnauzer boys of mine have such good hearing! 

Yesterday evening they were sitting quietly in the living room watching the TV with me, when Grisha rushed to the front door, barking his head off! He was making such a fuss and was in a such a hurry to be let out I thought maybe he'd got an upset tummy and needed to go to the loo urgently!

But no ...... he rushed up to the top of the garden where in the garden next door a neighbour was trying to herd his errant sheep home again!

I hadn't heard a thing but the Schnauzer boys had!


----------



## Guest

Why do my dogs pick my 9am Zoom call as the perfect time for noisy bitey-face? Every. Single. Day :Shifty


----------



## Torin.

Cad's getting a Kong daily for training at the minute. But a full Kong is too much extra food for him. So he's getting half a Kong. Please appreciate with me how little food this actually is (that's a teaspoon and a 150g tray)


----------



## Boxer123

McKenzie said:


> Why do my dogs pick my 9am Zoom call as the perfect time for noisy bitey-face? Every. Single. Day :Shifty


Mine keep doing that and it's a long session of bity face. Either that or Sox sits really close to me so his big head is in the meeting.


----------



## Guest

Boxer123 said:


> Mine keep doing that and it's a long session of bity face. *Either that or Sox sits really close to me so his big head is in the meeting.*


Oh yes I get Elliot putting his front paws up on my legs and attempting to lick my face. The people I'm zooming with then see a random tongue in the bottom of the shot


----------



## Guest

We had a nice walk today. Have been feeling quite down but trying to get out in the fresh air with this monkey.


----------



## Boxer123

Kakite said:


> View attachment 437028
> 
> 
> We had a nice walk today. Have been feeling quite down but trying to get out in the fresh air with this monkey.


She looks gorgeous as always hope you feel better soon I had an awful day yesterday feeling a bit more positive today. Loki sends hugs (he gives the best cuddles)


----------



## Boxer123

More fun in the garden today.


----------



## Teddy-dog

Teddy is just pondering this evening...


----------



## Boxer123

Teddy-dog said:


> Teddy is just pondering this evening...
> 
> View attachment 437099


Do you think maybe he is pondering squirrels?


----------



## Teddy-dog

Boxer123 said:


> Do you think maybe he is pondering squirrels?


Probably! Deciding how best to escape to chase them tomorrow I bet  or how to kick the cat out :Hilarious


----------



## Guest

Nova ran into a metal pole today  she is fine now and checked out, but I feel so bad


----------



## Guest

Kakite said:


> Nova ran into a metal pole today  she is fine now and checked out, but I feel so bad


Oh no! Glad she's ok but what a shock for you!

That sounds like something Elliot would do too!


----------



## Boxer123

Kakite said:


> Nova ran into a metal pole today  she is fine now and checked out, but I feel so bad


When Loki was litttle him and Sox were running across a football pitch when Sox (accidentally?) knocked Loki into a goal post Loki screamed and I had to rush him to the vet it was very sad.

Sox would like this post edited to note no evidence was found of this not being an accident.


----------



## Guest

Yes it was really sad, she ran into the pole, tumbled back and looked like she was going to pass out.


----------



## Boxer123

Kakite said:


> Yes it was really sad, she ran into the pole, tumbled back and looked like she was going to pass out.


Bless it does stun them boxers are prone to drama so I had to carry Loki back to the car. Hope she is ok now.


----------



## Boxer123

Week 4 in lockdown with Loki Sox is starting to lose the plot.


----------



## margy

Beautiful day here today, I ventured a bit further on our walk today, through the church yard and over the common, wish I'd taken my phone. Only saw 2 men with dogs, one we've met before, he has a pug and the other man had a westie who was racing around, when it looked at Belle I heard the man say," keep her here that one can be nasty." My Belle nasty!! That comment spoilt my good feeling, but later on I had to smile, I suppose she can be bitchy with unwanted attention. Just to clarify the men were keeping a distance from each other.


----------



## Boxer123

margy said:


> Beautiful day here today, I ventured a bit further on our walk today, through the church yard and over the common, wish I'd taken my phone. Only saw 2 men with dogs, one we've met before, he has a pug and the other man had a westie who was racing around, when it looked at Belle I heard the man say," keep her here that one can be nasty." My Belle nasty!! That comment spoilt my good feeling, but later on I had to smile, I suppose she can be bitchy with unwanted attention. Just to clarify the men were keeping a distance from each other.


How rude little Belle ! People often meet us and say 'oh it's Loki the mad one'


----------



## Linda Weasel

Always a bonus when people think they they’ve got a reason to avoid your dog!!


----------



## Lurcherlad

I think it’s usually me “the grumpy b*tch with the lurcher” they try to avoid! 

I consider that a bit of a result, after they’ve no doubt been on the receiving end of my wrath on more than one occasion - finally, it’s working!


----------



## Kaily

Jack Russell's don't like their space invaded and they make sure other dogs know it.


----------



## margy

Kaily said:


> Jack Russell's don't like their space invaded and they make sure other dogs know it.


That's why it's always amazed me how she took such a liking to Suzie right from first introductions in our garden. Suzie was 3 and Belle 2 when Suzies owner brought her to us because he couldn't keep her any longer through changed circumstances. I was on edge as to how Belle would behave and was ready to grab her if she got aggressive. After one sniff she totally ignored Suzie and they never had any spats in all these years. They got along really well. I'm sure Belle still misses her and has taken to lying in the same spot in the hall that Suzie lay on, maybe her scent is still in the wool carpet.


----------



## Boxer123

So tired ....


----------



## Kaily

Earlier today










Just now


----------



## Boxer123

Kaily said:


> Earlier today
> 
> View attachment 437181
> 
> 
> Just now
> 
> View attachment 437180


Looks like a good swimmer the boxers need arm bands.


----------



## Jason25

trying to tempt someone for a walk around the block but she won't budge.

best get the hotdog out :Hilarious


----------



## Linda Weasel

I’m wish that just occasionally my dog didn’t want to go for a walk. I get this massive guilt trip every day until I give in to the fixed stare and take him out.

AND. He’s never tired after a walk. That’s not strictly true; I once did about 15 miles on Exmoor and he snoozed under the pub table for ten minutes.

Just some days I’d really like to stay on the sofa (and I know I shouldn’t moan about it but be grateful we’re both fit and healthy enough to do it).


----------



## Jason25

Linda Weasel said:


> I'm wish that just occasionally my dog didn't want to go for a walk. I get this massive guilt trip every day until I give in to the fixed stare and take him out.
> 
> AND. He's never tired after a walk. That's not strictly true; I once did about 15 miles on Exmoor and he snoozed under the pub table for ten minutes.
> 
> Just some days I'd really like to stay on the sofa (and I know I shouldn't moan about it but be grateful we're both fit and healthy enough to do it).


Exmoor is a lovely place. Speaking of moors, I can't wait to get back on Dartmoor and just walk as far as I can.


----------



## Guest

Boxer123 said:


> Bless it does stun them boxers are prone to drama so I had to carry Loki back to the car. Hope she is ok now.


Thank you, she is back to normal now, happy and trying to drop toys on my laptop while I'm working!


----------



## DogaYoga1

Hey all, newish member here.

I'm a yoga instructor & dog owner (Arlo is my fur baby 6yo mix, Dani is our foster fur baby 3.5 Doberman) and wanted to get your thoughts on a project I've been working on.

Due to CVOID-19 I've got no in-person classes so I have started free online 'yoga with dogs' classes for everyone called Doga Yoga (dogayoga.co).

Classes are beginner-friendly and the dogs don't need to do poses, just chill out/join in and give kisses 

Is this something you would do with your dog?
Would you enjoy more active classes or relaxing classes?
Have many of you ever done yoga before?
How often would you like to do classes?
I've had so many people post cute & funny pics of their dogs and them doing yoga together in the Facebook Group which is awesome, but want to get feedback on whether this is something more people would like to be involved in!


----------



## Magyarmum




----------



## Boxer123

Well we have had a terrible night. I noticed that Loki was bumpy last night he kept tearing around the room. I am guessing it was stinging nettles. He was then sick. Unfortunately I had no piriton in the house. He finally settled around midnight and is still sleeping now.


----------



## Guest

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 437300
> Well we have had a terrible night. I noticed that Loki was bumpy last night he kept tearing around the room. I am guessing it was stinging nettles. He was then sick. Unfortunately I had no piriton in the house. He finally settled around midnight and is still sleeping now.


poor baby boxer


----------



## Boxer123

Kakite said:


> poor baby boxer


It's been very sad he's still sleeping now but has had breakfast and looks less bumpy than last night.


----------



## Guest

Boxer123 said:


> It's been very sad he's still sleeping now but has had breakfast and looks less bumpy than last night.


nova isn't happy either, she hurt her dew claw and we are going to ring the vet tomorrow. She's in her bed curled up, not looking happy


----------



## Boxer123

Kakite said:


> nova isn't happy either, she hurt her dew claw and we are going to ring the vet tomorrow. She's in her bed curled up, not looking happy


Oh no poor Nova I was going to ring the vet but it seems to have settled.


----------



## Magyarmum

Poor Loki and Nova. Hope you both feel better soon!

Well today's the day - if I can pluck up enough courage, to turn my hand to a bit of sheep shearing

Just hope the Schnauzer boys stand still long enough to allow me to clip them all over otherwise they'll end up looking like badly groomed poodles!


----------



## Boxer123

Magyarmum said:


> Poor Loki and Nova. Hope you both feel better soon!
> 
> Well today's the day - if I can pluck up enough courage, to turn my hand to a bit of sheep shearing
> 
> Just hope the Schnauzer boys stand still long enough to allow me to clip them all over otherwise they'll end up looking like badly groomed poodles!


Time for your revenge for the piddling on your bed.


----------



## margy

Poor Loki in the wars again, glad he's over it and sleeping peacefully.


----------



## Teddy-dog

Poor Loki and Nova! Hope they’re feeling better now!


----------



## Boxer123

Well Sox has been out seen Loki's girlfriend showed off his body to her #snakeinthegrass.


----------



## Guest

I can’t help feeling my dog is actually smarter than me. 

Elliot has gotten into a habit of chewing sticks, so when he finds one I’ve been swapping them for a treat because I don’t want him injesting bits of stick. 

Up until now McKenzie has never showed any interest in sticks in her whole life. Except she’s noticed that elliot gets a treat if he has a stick, so now she’s actively looking for sticks, picking them up, and staring at me... :Banghead


----------



## Boxer123

McKenzie said:


> I can't help feeling my dog is actually smarter than me.
> 
> Elliot has gotten into a habit of chewing sticks, so when he finds one I've been swapping them for a treat because I don't want him injesting bits of stick.
> 
> Up until now McKenzie has never showed any interest in sticks in her whole life. Except she's noticed that elliot gets a treat if he has a stick, so now she's actively looking for sticks, picking them up, and staring at me... :Banghead


The sooner you accept the dogs are in charge the easier life will be.


----------



## Guest

Novas sad eyes are making me feel so bad  I just emailed the vet and hope they’ll get back to me first thing Monday morning and we can get her seen. It’s obviously really tender and sore. She is hiding her paw under her body so no one can touch it. I’m glad she is able to sleep.


----------



## Guest

McKenzie said:


> I can't help feeling my dog is actually smarter than me.
> 
> Elliot has gotten into a habit of chewing sticks, so when he finds one I've been swapping them for a treat because I don't want him injesting bits of stick.
> 
> Up until now McKenzie has never showed any interest in sticks in her whole life. Except she's noticed that elliot gets a treat if he has a stick, so now she's actively looking for sticks, picking them up, and staring at me... :Banghead


Well you trained her  gotta outsmart the teacher some time!


----------



## Boxer123

Kakite said:


> Novas sad eyes are making me feel so bad  I just emailed the vet and hope they'll get back to me first thing Monday morning and we can get her seen. It's obviously really tender and sore. She is hiding her paw under her body so no one can touch it. I'm glad she is able to sleep.


Sox once ripped one of his claws and it was hanging off. The sadness consumed the house hold he limped around holding it up. I took him to the vets on the way it fell off he pottered in the vet no limp had a fish cube and went home.


----------



## Jim40

Trixie and Delta have started getting up at 6am ish. Trixie is the main culprit wakening Delta in the process. They sleep in the next room but the racket they make stretching and shaking themselves ( face and ears clapping together. Boxer123 and other boxer lovers will know what I'm speaking about ). So no long lie for us. We've decided it's the lighter mornings that's doing it.


----------



## Magyarmum

Any idea where you can buy helium?


----------



## Jason25

lied up on my shoulder looking at me all sweet and that. You wouldn't believe she's been the naughtiest dog ever today starting with pinching the box of latex gloves at 6.30 this morning and scattering them around the garden :Shifty:Shifty:Shifty:Shifty

she's all chilled down and we watching the walking dead lol.


----------



## Guest

Nova is seeing the vet tomorrow morning..they might need to sedate her, so today is out as she has already had a meal. Argh!!!!!


----------



## Jim40

Kakite said:


> Nova is seeing the vet tomorrow morning..they might need to sedate her, so today is out as she has already had a meal. Argh!!!!!


Hope all goes well.


----------



## Guest

Jim40 said:


> Hope all goes well.


Me too. Hope it's not too much damage done


----------



## Boxer123

Kakite said:


> Me too. Hope it's not too much damage done


How's she doing ?


----------



## Guest

Boxer123 said:


> How's she doing ?


She slept a bit today and didn't want to play much...we went for a couple of short on lead walks, but nothing else. Shes' been sulking all day and looking very sad  I can tell she isn't happy. How's Loki boy?


----------



## Guest

Oh poor Nova! Hope all goes well tomorrow.


----------



## Guest

Sad girl today.


----------



## Guest

Kakite said:


> View attachment 437370
> 
> 
> Sad girl today.


Look at those eyes


----------



## Guest

McKenzie said:


> Look at those eyes


I keep telling her it'll be all better tomorrow.


----------



## Kaily

Hope all goes well at the vet.

Alfie says good morning from his swaddle of duvet.


----------



## Guest

Kaily said:


> Hope all goes well at the vet.
> 
> Alfie says good morning from his swaddle of duvet.
> 
> View attachment 437371


thank you  he's so cute


----------



## Boxer123

Kakite said:


> She slept a bit today and didn't want to play much...we went for a couple of short on lead walks, but nothing else. Shes' been sulking all day and looking very sad  I can tell she isn't happy. How's Loki boy?


He is fine back to naughties.


----------



## Boxer123

She will feel much better once it’s sorted I’m sure.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Kakite said:


> View attachment 437370
> 
> 
> Sad girl today.


Poor baby! 

Hope all goes well and she's soon back to her old self.

Jack's off to the vets later to have his Anal Glands expressed .... he won't be impressed 

Apparently, we stay in the car and the vet comes out to him. I'm taking the longest car we have (Kuga) and putting Jack in the boot to keep as much distance as possible from the vet. I'll wear a scarf, gloves and hoodie 

Then wipe Jack down at the front door, put his harness and leash in the washing machine and me straight into the shower and change of clothes.

I hope he only needs one visit


----------



## Magyarmum




----------



## Jason25

This lock down is finally getting to me, I found my self grabbing daisy's ears, revving one and making motor bike noises :Facepalm:Hilarious


----------



## Boxer123

Jason25 said:


> This lock down is finally getting to me, I found my self grabbing daisy's ears, revving one and making motor bike noises :Facepalm:Hilarious


Ha ha I think the boxers are ready for me to go back to work.


----------



## Magyarmum

Boxer123 said:


> Ha ha I think the boxers are ready for me to go back to work.


I think it's about time the Schnauzer boys went back to work and leave me in peace


----------



## Boxer123

Magyarmum said:


> I think it's about time the Schnauzer boys went back to work and leave me in peace


Getting under your feet is a full time job.


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Jason25 said:


> This lock down is finally getting to me, I found my self grabbing daisy's ears, revving one and making motor bike noises :Facepalm:Hilarious


:Hilarious:Hilarious thanks for that laugh out loud moment!


----------



## Lurcherlad

Just back from vets with Jack. His AG's were empty and vet thinks it's his spine/hips - arthritis or disc trouble. Given Gabapentin and steroid cream to stop the sore bum/lick cycle and see how he is in a week. Scans would give a clearer answer but obv that's not easy right now. Really hoping the drugs work even if he has to have ongoing to keep him happy/comfortable. He's had 1 dose of each 30 mins ago and he's settled next to me on sofa.


----------



## Boxer123

Lurcherlad said:


> Just back from vets with Jack. His AG's were empty and vet thinks it's his spine/hips - arthritis or disc trouble. Given Gabapentin and steroid cream to stop the sore bum/lick cycle and see how he is in a week. Scans would give a clearer answer but obv that's not easy right now. Really hoping the drugs work even if he has to have ongoing to keep him happy/comfortable. He's had 1 dose of each 30 mins ago and he's settled next to me on sofa.
> 
> View attachment 437384


He's such a sweetheart hope the drugs work.


----------



## lullabydream

Fingers crossed for Jack @Lurcherlad


----------



## Boxer123

Not overly impressed with being offered a blueberry.


----------



## Magyarmum

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 437385
> Not overly impressed with being offered a blueberry.


Grisha says

"Blueberries, blueberries, did someone say Blueberries"??

"I'll be over in a couple of minutes"!


----------



## Teddy-dog

Lurcherlad said:


> Just back from vets with Jack. His AG's were empty and vet thinks it's his spine/hips - arthritis or disc trouble. Given Gabapentin and steroid cream to stop the sore bum/lick cycle and see how he is in a week. Scans would give a clearer answer but obv that's not easy right now. Really hoping the drugs work even if he has to have ongoing to keep him happy/comfortable. He's had 1 dose of each 30 mins ago and he's settled next to me on sofa.
> 
> View attachment 437384


oh bless him. Hope the drugs help


----------



## Teddy-dog

I was going to write a post about how lockdown was helping with Teds reactiveness as everyone has been keeping their distance with their dogs which is really helping - except for today!!

Walking down the path today with Ted on lead, plenty of room to move out the way as it's quite wide and two women walking towards me with 4 or 5 dogs I think. All offlead. I moved right over to the side and stopped with Ted and two of their dogs came straight for us - one straight for his head and the other came barking up to us. One of the woman says 'oh he just barks he's just a barker'. Why do people think it's acceptable?? Argh! I held Teddys collar to stop him lunging as it's just easier than having to hold his lead on his harness and quickly moved him out the way. I did say back to her that he doesn't like dogs approaching him which is why he's on lead!! (Half true - hes on lead because his recall is not great in the woods). Anyway, no apology or anything she just said 'oh'.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Morons! :Banghead

And breathe .....


----------



## Mum2Heidi

I had similar this morning. Max of 3 dogs permitted at local reserve.
Woman arrives with 6. All hyper. She hit one with a ball lobber while still on the lead.
Let them all off and they were everywhere. Absolutely no control! 
I grabbed Heidi in case she reacted to the full on approach. Woman said “it’s ok. Don’t worry if she nips them”
Beggars belief. I suggested she get them under control.


----------



## Teddy-dog

Mum2Heidi said:


> I had similar this morning. Max of 3 dogs permitted at local reserve.
> Woman arrives with 6. All hyper. She hit one with a ball lobber while still on the lead.
> Let them all off and they were everywhere. Absolutely no control!
> I grabbed Heidi in case she reacted to the full on approach. Woman said "it's ok. Don't worry if she nips them"
> Beggars belief. I suggested she get them under control.


I hate it when people say things like that 'oh don't sorry, they need to be told off'. No they don't. And definitely not by my dog! 
It's like they think they can let their dogs do whatever they want because if they're out of order another dog will tell them off. No thought to actually keep their dog under control


----------



## Boxer123

Teddy-dog said:


> I hate it when people say things like that 'oh don't sorry, they need to be told off'. No they don't. And definitely not by my dog!
> It's like they think they can let their dogs do whatever they want because if they're out of order another dog will tell them off. No thought to actually keep their dog under control


I've had people say that to me, 'if he bites him it's his own fault'

And I'm sure you wouldn't come after me for the vets bills idiot. (Not that Sox has ever bitten he's a lover not a fighter)


----------



## Sarah H

There are some idiots around. Although I have let Nooka 'tell off' a couple of dogs before, partly because I know there wasn't really any other option, and also because I know she won't actually hurt them. Both that I can recall (I don't let it happen often!) were both small dogs that ran full pelt towards her, one across a massive field, the other straight towards us on a path in the woods. The woods one to be fair the owner did try and call the dog and after Nooka had pinned the dog to the floor for 2 seconds and then carried on her merry way, said "I told you not to run up to them!" It did make me laugh as they had about 4 other little dogs all who were very polite and took no notice whatsoever, and Nooka did likewise. No harm done at all and actually Nooka wasn't stressed by it as her behaviour was fairly appropriate and not overkill. The second one where the JRT ran right across the field was slightly different as when it got to us Nooka told it to p!ss off (not nasty) and it didn't and kept bugging her, so she pinned it and it squealed. The owner said he was only being friendly, and I said the was extremely rude and she won't tolerate rude dogs and again, we went on our merry way. I do try to avoid it if possible, but sometimes it can't be helped and dogs are better dog communicators than we are. But I would never let it escalate or do it with a dog where I thought there might be an issue. 

On a totally different note Fly's recall has come one loads since lockdown. I've been doing more training (not all recall) and generally spent more quality time with the dogs and our relationship is way better.


----------



## Jason25

Boxer123 said:


> Ha ha I think the boxers are ready for me to go back to work.


Daisy doesn't want to know me for most of the day, unless I've got food or it's dinner time she spends most of her time in the garden on bird watch 



DanWalkersmum said:


> :Hilarious:Hilarious thanks for that laugh out loud moment!


----------



## Boxer123

Jason25 said:


> Daisy doesn't want to know me for most of the day, unless I've got food or it's dinner time she spends most of her time in the garden on bird watch


Loki continues to be my shadow we woke up cheek to cheek this morning but Sox likes to sit in his room.


----------



## Teddy-dog

Boxer123 said:


> I've had people say that to me, 'if he bites him it's his own fault'
> 
> And I'm sure you wouldn't come after me for the vets bills idiot. (Not that Sox has ever bitten he's a lover not a fighter)


I know! It's so silly how they trust a completely strange dog to 'tell off' their own dog.



Sarah H said:


> There are some idiots around. Although I have let Nooka 'tell off' a couple of dogs before, partly because I know there wasn't really any other option, and also because I know she won't actually hurt them. Both that I can recall (I don't let it happen often!) were both small dogs that ran full pelt towards her, one across a massive field, the other straight towards us on a path in the woods. The woods one to be fair the owner did try and call the dog and after Nooka had pinned the dog to the floor for 2 seconds and then carried on her merry way, said "I told you not to run up to them!" It did make me laugh as they had about 4 other little dogs all who were very polite and took no notice whatsoever, and Nooka did likewise. No harm done at all and actually Nooka wasn't stressed by it as her behaviour was fairly appropriate and not overkill. The second one where the JRT ran right across the field was slightly different as when it got to us Nooka told it to p!ss off (not nasty) and it didn't and kept bugging her, so she pinned it and it squealed. The owner said he was only being friendly, and I said the was extremely rude and she won't tolerate rude dogs and again, we went on our merry way. I do try to avoid it if possible, but sometimes it can't be helped and dogs are better dog communicators than we are. But I would never let it escalate or do it with a dog where I thought there might be an issue.
> 
> On a totally different note Fly's recall has come one loads since lockdown. I've been doing more training (not all recall) and generally spent more quality time with the dogs and our relationship is way better.


Yes, to be honest, I've let Bonnie (my parents whippet) tell off a couple of dogs before (like you, not something that I would want to happen and it's only been a couple of times in her 12 year life!) but she is super good at doggie language and it's mostly been rude puppies who won't leave her alone!

Teddy is another kettle of fish though and with him being reactive, it just winds him up for the rest of the walk so he's twice as likely to react to everything else!

I agree with the relationship building though. I haven't had chance to test teddys recall as I don't let him off in the woods but we've joined an online trick training group and we're loving it!


----------



## Guest

Woke up this morning with Elliot's head on my head :Shifty #notsocialdistancing


----------



## Jason25

First time since lock down I took daisy out in the van this morning. I usually walk from home but she hasn't had a really good run in ages so took her to a field near the river. It was only us there and she loved it, loads of mad zoomies, chasing birds and rolling in God knows what. looks like it was just what she needed and is now snoozing in the garden


----------



## Boxer123

Another gorgeous morning a man nearly fell of his bike trying to avoid Sox today (he was sat more than 2 metres away) because I quote 'he's bloody huge'


----------



## Magyarmum




----------



## Guest

I think McKenzie thought its time to step up and help out around the place. She's volunteering to do the hoovering.


----------



## Boxer123

Sox got me up at 5:30 for his breakfast he tried to slope of back to bed but I decided we may as well go out for a walk instead. Took the car to go somewhere different and to check it hadn’t died.


----------



## Jim40

Boxer123 said:


> Sox got me up at 5:30 for his breakfast he tried to slope of back to bed but I decided we may as well go out for a walk instead. Took the car to go somewhere different and to check it hadn't died.


Trixie got us up at 6.20. she may consider that a long lie. Usually 6am but not as bad as you at 5.30. Got their breakfast after 7. Then...







It's a dogs' life. Great


----------



## MissKittyKat

Jim40 said:


> Trixie got us up at 6.20. she may consider that a long lie. Usually 6am but not as bad as you at 5.30. Got their breakfast after 7. Then...
> View attachment 437545
> 
> It's a dogs' life. Great


Ha!


----------



## Boxer123

Jim40 said:


> Trixie got us up at 6.20. she may consider that a long lie. Usually 6am but not as bad as you at 5.30. Got their breakfast after 7. Then...
> View attachment 437545
> 
> It's a dogs' life. Great


Don't they sleep funny ! We vary the time they get me up it's normally Sox who gets hungry he loves his food.


----------



## Guest

Meanwhile Nova gives us a dirty look when we wake her up at 8:30am


----------



## Boxer123

Kakite said:


> Meanwhile Nova gives us a dirty look when we wake her up at 8:30am


Sox is regretting the early start now.


----------



## Teddy-dog

Teddy gets off his bed when the alarm goes off, then climbs on our bed for a cuddle while we snooze! He knows OH doesn’t feed him breakfast so waits for me to get up before he asks


----------



## Boxer123

I spent 45 minutes getting the hose set up and they are both scared ! Lily used to chase it around.


----------



## Jason25

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 437549
> I spent 45 minutes getting the hose set up and they are both scared ! Lily used to chase it around.


I usually spray it at daisy's bum when she ain't looking and it will make her chase it lol

I'm sat here eating a hotdog and I'm being eyeballed from across the garden, I think she thinks I'm eating her favourite treats :Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Teddy-dog

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 437549
> I spent 45 minutes getting the hose set up and they are both scared ! Lily used to chase it around.


That's Teddys idea of a nightmare :Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Boxer123

Teddy-dog said:


> That's Teddys idea of a nightmare :Hilarious:Hilarious


I thought Loki would like it apparently not 'just want to play ball mum'


----------



## Teddy-dog

Boxer123 said:


> I thought Loki would like it apparently not 'just want to play ball mum'


:Hilarious Bless him!


----------



## Teddy-dog

Juno thought he'd help out today. Luckily I hadn't filled that with poop yet!! 









sorry, not a dog but look at his cute face!


----------



## Magyarmum




----------



## Lurcherlad

Why, when he has a lovely comfy bed that is plenty big enough that he could easily fit in and stretch out, does Jack settle over one side, facing the wrong way .... so I have to roll up a fleece for his head to rest on?










Daft dog!


----------



## Silverpaw

Same here,must be a dog thing!


----------



## Guest

Does anyone else have a dog that just drives them batty?

McKenzie is quite noise sensitive and has a massive prey drive. Ever since we had a mouse a few weeks ago (successfully captured) we can't get through a night without her declaring to the world that she hears something. I know it's not another mouse because she doesn't sniff around. This will happen on and off all night long until I crate her, and then she'll settle and sleep quietly for the rest of the night.

Last night she woke me just after midnight and I got to sleep again at.....5.30am :Banghead So from tonight she's being to be crated all night. I feel a bit guilty because Elliot still gets to sleep on the bed, but he doesn't wake me up! Oh and the crate I've got in my bedroom at the moment is really a bit small for regular use so I'm going to need to do some re-organisation of my not-huge bedroom to fit her proper crate in.

I mean, I love her to bits but she does make life difficult sometimes!

Not a happy doggy mum today!


----------



## Lurcherlad

Could you just fashion a pen out of the old crate (use wire to connect pieces) to save too much upheaval?


----------



## Guest

Lurcherlad said:


> Could you just fashion a pen out of the old crate (use wire to connect pieces) to save too much upheaval?


I got her proper crate out today and have made it all snuggly so hopefully she doesn't feel too hard done by and we can all get some sleep!


----------



## Guest

@McKenzie Nova was driving me mental all night with her licking her bandage and shuffling around...I hope we can get more sleep tonight. I feel sorry for her but also not helping when neither of us get enough sleep. Poor husband resorted to the couch.


----------



## Boxer123

Kakite said:


> @McKenzie Nova was driving me mental all night with her licking her bandage and shuffling around...I hope we can get more sleep tonight. I feel sorry for her but also not helping when neither of us get enough sleep. Poor husband resorted to the couch.


I feel your pain I didn't sleep at all well when Loki was injured I was just dozing every time he moved I woke up. When can the bandage come off ?


----------



## Guest

Boxer123 said:


> I feel your pain I didn't sleep at all well when Loki was injured I was just dozing every time he moved I woke up. When can the bandage come off ?


It came off today but because she is constantly licking, she is having to wear a cone. I really don't like it but she is okay with it. She is snuggled up in her crate now fast asleep and the "wound" looks really good. Maybe we don't even need to worry about the cone tomorrow or at least only wear it for another day.


----------



## Magyarmum

McKenzie said:


> Does anyone else have a dog that just drives them batty?
> 
> McKenzie is quite noise sensitive and has a massive prey drive. Ever since we had a mouse a few weeks ago (successfully captured) we can't get through a night without her declaring to the world that she hears something. I know it's not another mouse because she doesn't sniff around. This will happen on and off all night long until I crate her, and then she'll settle and sleep quietly for the rest of the night.
> 
> Last night she woke me just after midnight and I got to sleep again at.....5.30am :Banghead So from tonight she's being to be crated all night. I feel a bit guilty because Elliot still gets to sleep on the bed, but he doesn't wake me up! Oh and the crate I've got in my bedroom at the moment is really a bit small for regular use so I'm going to need to do some re-organisation of my not-huge bedroom to fit her proper crate in.
> 
> I mean, I love her to bits but she does make life difficult sometimes!
> 
> Not a happy doggy mum today!


Send McKenzie over to me immediately!

I've got a mouse in my kitchen that's driving me barmy. It bit a hole in a new bottle of cooking oil which leaked all over one of the shelves in a kitchen cupboard. If I could get my hands on it I'd cheerfully wring it's neck!

The Schnauzer boys are useless, they couldn't catch a mouse if one punched them in their nose.

Free board and lodging offered as well as lots of yummy treats.


----------



## Boxer123

Kakite said:


> It came off today but because she is constantly licking, she is having to wear a cone. I really don't like it but she is okay with it. She is snuggled up in her crate now fast asleep and the "wound" looks really good. Maybe we don't even need to worry about the cone tomorrow or at least only wear it for another day.


My vet gave me some no lick stuff which was useful when Loki sliced his paw open. Sometimes the cone has to be done. Bless her it's horrible when they are hurt.


----------



## Mum2Heidi

Oh dear Kenzie!
Heidi is noise sensitive. Hates surround sound and if I bang her fork against her dish (I’m clumsy) she grunts in protest. Gives me evils if I don’t load the dishwasher quietly.
She’s also rodent obsessed.
I’ve had something coming into the back garden overnight for the last week. She pesters to go outside at stupid o’clock to investigate. When she sees I’m not impressed she uses a wee to get round it.
She’s got better but still wants to dive out before breakfast which is unheard of.


----------



## Boxer123

I always feel like somebody's watching me ...


----------



## Jim40

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 437683
> I always feel like somebody's watching me ...


Our trix is the same.


----------



## Boxer123

Jim40 said:


> Our trix is the same.


Loki would hate to miss out on anything.


----------



## Guest

Nova keeps her eyes on us as well,,, especially if we go towards the kitchen  

I am so proud of her, I tried to introduce her to the cone as slowly as possible, but she was shaking the first time she saw it. Now she runs to me and let me put it on and gets a treat, she does not try to take it off or chew on it. As a result her dew claw looks so much better and she is able to sleep and relax while having it on. Unfortunately I really can’t get around it, as she will lick her paw relentlessly when it’s off.


----------



## Guest

Forever nap buddies


----------



## Magyarmum

Anyone want toast for breakfast?


----------



## MissKittyKat

Someone's having a well earned rest, won't last long and he'll be back being crazy!


----------



## Boxer123

Lazy Sunday last day of good weather by the look of things.


----------



## Boxer123

Fun in the sun with the boxers.


----------



## Jim40

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 437765
> View attachment 437766
> View attachment 437768
> View attachment 437769
> View attachment 437770
> Fun in the sun with the boxers.


Is that Loki's favourite toy getting an airing. What is it?


----------



## Boxer123

Jim40 said:


> Is that Loki's favourite toy getting an airing. What is it?


It was a nerf duck but unfortunately now has no head but he still likes running around with it.


----------



## Boxer123

Get up at 5 get all your toys out... then pass out.


----------



## Guest

Love it @Boxer123










Autumn walk today


----------



## Boxer123

Kakite said:


> Love it @Boxer123
> 
> View attachment 437860
> 
> 
> Autumn walk today


She looks a lot better ! Loki found the yellow brick road this morning he is going to ask the wizard for common sense.


----------



## Sarah H

Well Fly rolled in VERY fresh fox poo this morning so had to have a bath. And then of course we had the obligatory post-wash zoomies!
But anyone have any idea how to get the smell out of biothane? Got him a biothane collar because it's wipe clean, but although it does wipe clean well with water and fairly liquid, the smell really lingers. Anyone have any ideas? It's not supposed to be rigorously scrubbed, and tbh, I bought it so I wouldn't have to scrub stinky collars!


----------



## lullabydream

Sarah H said:


> Well Fly rolled in VERY fresh fox poo this morning so had to have a bath. And then of course we had the obligatory post-wash zoomies!
> But anyone have any idea how to get the smell out of biothane? Got him a biothane collar because it's wipe clean, but although it does wipe clean well with water and fairly liquid, the smell really lingers. Anyone have any ideas? It's not supposed to be rigorously scrubbed, and tbh, I bought it so I wouldn't have to scrub stinky collars!


What shampoo did you use on Fly? I would say that's worth a go as it shouldn't be a harsh degreaser as Fairy liquid is .. Never tried tomato ketchup but that's worth a try people recommend it here


----------



## Sarah H

lullabydream said:


> What shampoo did you use on Fly? I would say that's worth a go as it shouldn't be a harsh degreaser as Fairy liquid is .. Never tried tomato ketchup but that's worth a try people recommend it here


It's special fox poo shampoo which works well on him - good idea. I've just given the collar another rinse and will leave it outside to air dry in the hope the smell dissipates too. If not I'll try the shampoo. He did it last week too and the smell does eventually fade, but not quick enough!


----------



## lullabydream

Sarah H said:


> It's special fox poo shampoo which works well on him - good idea. I've just given the collar another rinse and will leave it outside to air dry in the hope the smell dissipates too. If not I'll try the shampoo. He did it last week too and the smell does eventually fade, but not quick enough!


Fox poo shampoo is good.. 
Another thought would be something like a solution of biological washing powder/liquid leave to soak to get the enzymes to work for 10 minutes. I can't see soaking in a small bit of shallow water any different to being caught out in heavy rain on a long walk. I know biothane whittles away water but it still gets constantly wet on those occasions.. We got caught in a 5 minute downpour yesterday and the dogs got drenched. Eevee and Harley are Teflon coated but it still takes some time for the water to go away!


----------



## Beth78

Nothing like a chilled out dog in the evening to snuggle up to :Angelic


----------



## Boxer123

Lockdown is getting to Loki .


----------



## Jason25

Poor daisy scared herself last night :Hilarious

she was on the bed jumping on the quilt to get in comfy, some how she has ended up under it, she’s jumped and somehow rolled off the bed and got herself rolled up in the quilt and stuck in between the bedside and the desk next to it. I’ve jumped out the chair and pulled her out and she seemed pretty scared, panting etc. So there I was trying to comfort her telling her it’s okay while trying not to laugh :Hilarious


----------



## Teddy-dog

Its funny how a bit of wet weather changes everything! Past couple of weeks the woods have been full of people and I've had to move out of peoples way a lot.

had some rain this morning and more due this afternoon, the woods was very quiet! Think I saw 2 people walking their dogs, an couple out for their walk and one cyclist.


----------



## Boxer123

Teddy-dog said:


> Its funny how a bit of wet weather changes everything! Past couple of weeks the woods have been full of people and I've had to move out of peoples way a lot.
> 
> had some rain this morning and more due this afternoon, the woods was very quiet! Think I saw 2 people walking their dogs, an couple out for their walk and one cyclist.
> 
> View attachment 438049


Teddy is Looking very regal.


----------



## Teddy-dog

Boxer123 said:


> Teddy is Looking very regal.


Thank you. He was searching for squirrels!


----------



## Magyarmum




----------



## MissKittyKat

Teddy-dog said:


> Its funny how a bit of wet weather changes everything! Past couple of weeks the woods have been full of people and I've had to move out of peoples way a lot.
> 
> had some rain this morning and more due this afternoon, the woods was very quiet! Think I saw 2 people walking their dogs, an couple out for their walk and one cyclist.
> 
> View attachment 438049


I said this to a colleague today, that people where I live are fair weather exercisers 
The main field and small wood I walk in have been empty again the last two days.


----------



## Teddy-dog

MissKittyKat said:


> I said this to a colleague today, that people where I live are fair weather exercisers
> The main field and small wood I walk in have been empty again the last two days.


It was very empty today! Before there would be families and everything and dogs everywhere. Today was bliss


----------



## lullabydream

Teddy-dog said:


> It was very empty today! Before there would be families and everything and dogs everywhere. Today was bliss


Same here, we never saw as many people out either.


----------



## Teddy-dog

Another quiet one today. Teddy was super behaved and we had no reacting to other dogs and no squirrel madness either!


----------



## Magyarmum




----------



## Boxer123

Boxers clapping for NHS heroes.


----------



## Teddy-dog

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 438168
> Boxers clapping for NHS heroes.


Teddy isn't sure about all this clapping!

he's sleepy tonight though


----------



## Guest

It still melts my heart that my bossy bitch will go and cuddle up with Elliot.


----------



## Guest

Just sharing a little experience. We walked in our big park the other day and Nova was off lead. Sometimes a man walks his dog there and he avoids everyone and the dog always stays on lead and seems very agitated even from a distance. I've always assumed this dog must be fearful or nervous and we avoid them and give them loads of space. Unfortunately we ran into them the other day when they appeared out of nowhere from the riverbank. Nova and I both got a fright and she even shrieked and barked at the dog a couple of times. She didn't go up to them and came immediately when I recalled her and I put her on the lead and apologized. The other dog got super agitated... Anyway I saw them again today and pulled over (I was in the car) and apologized again and the man was really appreciative. He said no apology needed, as Nova hadn't gone up to them and he explained to me he rescued his dog from a very bad situation and he is extremely reactive and fearful of other dogs/animals. He said he had noticed we give them space and never walk up to them and thanked me. Unfortunately a lot of people there walk their dogs off lead (which is allowed), but don't recall them and let them go up to strange or known dogs without checking if it's okay first.


----------



## Guest

This dew claw injury is going to kill all my dog
Mama nerves (( I could tear my hair out!!!


----------



## Boxer123

Kakite said:


> This dew claw injury is going to kill all my dog
> Mama nerves (( I could tear my hair out!!!


How is it ? I've been running in nerve reserves for ages.


----------



## Guest

Boxer123 said:


> How is it ? I've been running in nerve reserves for ages.


It is healing very slowly and it's a mission stopping her from bothering it...we did have a cone but it is just not working... I'm so tired from the broken sleep and of the sad puppy eyes.


----------



## Boxer123

Kakite said:


> It is healing very slowly and it's a mission stopping her from bothering it...we did have a cone but it is just not working... I'm so tired from the broken sleep and of the sad puppy eyes.


Oh bless you it took what felt like forever for Loki's paw to heal when he sliced it then one day I looked and was like yep that looks better. It's difficult when it's their foot.


----------



## Guest

Boxer123 said:


> Oh bless you it took what felt like forever for Loki's paw to heal when he sliced it then one day I looked and was like yep that looks better. It's difficult when it's their foot.


yes it does seems like forever! Thanks for your sympathy


----------



## Guest

Someone is very snug tonight

She tries to wrap herself in the blankie and lets me tuck her in and then she stretches her long legs (we call them tentacles  ) and she does a big sigh and her little eyes close.

love my girl even when she drives me up the wall at the moment!


----------



## Magyarmum




----------



## Boxer123

So my neighbour just knocked on the window as I was dancing around the kitchen singing’he was an itsy bitsy teenie weenie yellow poka dotted boxer’


----------



## Jason25

Daisy has been sick twice in an hour and a a bit. About an hour after she was first sick I gave her a squirt of prokolin. She has just been sick again. She seems herself tho and still wanting to play so not that concerned, but what do I do about feeding her? She has raw venison for tea but I'm wondering if I should make some chicken and rice or something or maybe give her nothing until tomorrow? Any advice? Thanks


----------



## Teddy-dog

Jason25 said:


> Daisy has been sick twice in an hour and a a bit. About an hour after she was first sick I gave her a squirt of prokolin. She has just been sick again. She seems herself tho and still wanting to play so not that concerned, but what do I do about feeding her? She has raw venison for tea but I'm wondering if I should make some chicken and rice or something or maybe give her nothing until tomorrow? Any advice? Thanks


might be a bit late but I would try her on a small bit of something bland, like the chicken, but wait a bit after she's been sick. Though there's no harm in skipping the meal if you think it's too soon!


----------



## Guest

How's Daisy now @Jason25 ? Poor girl.


----------



## Jason25

Teddy-dog said:


> might be a bit late but I would try her on a small bit of something bland, like the chicken, but wait a bit after she's been sick. Though there's no harm in skipping the meal if you think it's too soon!


 I gave her the chicken and rice and she kept it down, I will keep her on it until tomorrow because I cooked too much of it :Hilarious


Kakite said:


> How's Daisy now @Jason25 ? Poor girl.


She's fine this morning, just having a walk along the river


----------



## MissKittyKat

Someone had his silly ears out this morning!


----------



## Boxer123

MissKittyKat said:


> Someone had his silly ears out this morning!
> 
> View attachment 438351


Great shot.


----------



## Sarah H

I had a panther in the garden yesterday...


----------



## Magyarmum




----------



## Jason25

Doesn't like being disturbed when she's chilling :Yawn


----------



## Lurcherlad

Lurcherlad said:


> Why, when he has a lovely comfy bed that is plenty big enough that he could easily fit in and stretch out, does Jack settle over one side, facing the wrong way .... so I have to roll up a fleece for his head to rest on?
> 
> View attachment 437599
> 
> 
> Daft dog!


Tonight I've had to add another extension to Jack's bed .... getting a bit silly now 

As you can see there's loads of room IN the bed if he laid the right way.

He's not spoilt btw


----------



## Guest

I ordered a lickimat for Nova. Was never keen on it but she has really taken to having wet food in her slow feeding bowl so I really want to give the lickimat a go.


----------



## Guest

Kakite said:


> I ordered a lickimat for Nova. Was never keen on it but she has really taken to having wet food in her slow feeding bowl so I really want to give the lickimat a go.


Which one did you get? We have a couple and the dogs love them, I often do banana and peanut butter in them for lunch.


----------



## Guest

McKenzie said:


> Which one did you get? We have a couple and the dogs love them, I often do banana and peanut butter in them for lunch.


Do you freeze it?
This one here


----------



## Guest

Kakite said:


> Do you freeze it?
> This one here
> 
> View attachment 438435


Ah that's the one we don't have  Yes I freeze when I'm organised or just give it as is - doesn't last long if I don't freeze it though.


----------



## Guest

McKenzie said:


> Ah that's the one we don't have  Yes I freeze when I'm organised or just give it as is - doesn't last long if I don't freeze it though.


Can you show me which ones you have please? 

Weather here is bad - gale winds and heavy rain. Guess no walks today. Nova is doing her lunch puzzle - haven't used it for months and she is loving it  (or am I loving it?!)


----------



## Guest

Kakite said:


> Can you show me which ones you have please?
> 
> Weather here is bad - gale winds and heavy rain. Guess no walks today. Nova is doing her lunch puzzle - haven't used it for months and she is loving it  (or am I loving it?!)
> 
> View attachment 438436


these are ours. I sometimes use the red and grey one to shove kibble in the holes too. And the blue one has a suction cup on the back.

It's warm and sunny here but windy.


----------



## Guest

McKenzie said:


> these are ours. I sometimes use the red and grey one to shove kibble in the holes too. And the blue one has a suction cup on the back.
> 
> It's warm and sunny here but windy.
> 
> View attachment 438437


I was torn between the red one and the one I ordered! She


----------



## Jason25

You know you’ve gone wrong somewhere with training when doggo steals stuff just for treats :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Beth78

Running out of places to walk Whisp at the moment, in her usual area there are loud booms going off every few minutes.
She freaks and runs back to the car.

We tried an enclosed field earlier and as soon as the boom went off she ran into the car and wouldn't get out


----------



## Boxer123

Beth78 said:


> Running out of places to walk Whisp at the moment, in her usual area there are loud booms going off every few minutes.
> She freaks and runs back to the car.
> 
> We tried an enclosed field earlier and as soon as the boom went off she ran into the car and wouldn't get out


Is it people shooting? Can you do a pavement plod ?


----------



## Boxer123

A sleepy baby boxer.


----------



## Jim40

Boxer123 said:


> Is it people shooting? Can you do a pavement plod ?


I'm not giving a one hundred per cent answer but it may be a farmer in fields nearby having set up a bird scarer to protect their seeds. This is the time of year for that and these scarers are on timers. Even scare crows are being made redundant. Have been for years.


----------



## Beth78

Boxer123 said:


> Is it people shooting? Can you do a pavement plod ?


Yeah might have to do a road walk. It's not shooting, more of a boom than a bang


----------



## Boxer123

Beth78 said:


> Yeah might have to do a road walk. It's not shooting, more of a boom than a bang


Maybe as @Jim40 mrentioned. How frustrating.


----------



## Linda Weasel

If she calms down when she gets in the car would it be worth just sitting in with her and de-sensitising a bit?


----------



## Lurcherlad

Linda Weasel said:


> If she calms down when she gets in the car would it be worth just sitting in with her and de-sensitising a bit?


Good idea - they usually go off at regular intervals so could help to work on that.

Maybe have the radio on at first to mask the sound a bit and gradually turn the sound down.

Every time there's a boom, give a treat?

That worked with Jack and the ping of the microwave - so we'll in fact, I had to warn him off the microwave!


----------



## Sarah H

The boys are totally into this chilling out at home malarkey.


----------



## Guest

@McKenzie you influenced me to buy another lickimat  we added the black and red one to our order and it should arrive in 1-2 days, can't wait!


----------



## Guest

Kakite said:


> @McKenzie you influenced me to buy another lickimat  we added the black and red one to our order and it should arrive in 1-2 days, can't wait!


Excellent  They're really so useful.


----------



## Boxer123

McKenzie said:


> Excellent  They're really so useful.


We didn't get on with ours Loki proceeded to rag it and try to rip it up. He is a wally.


----------



## Magyarmum




----------



## Beth78

Linda Weasel said:


> If she calms down when she gets in the car would it be worth just sitting in with her and de-sensitising a bit?


Yes we did try that yesterday, she wouldn't take any treats unfortunately.
We will persevere and try to keep her calm and happy.
Luckily we can walk her in another place with no explosions.


----------



## Guest

Boxer123 said:


> We didn't get on with ours Loki proceeded to rag it and try to rip it up. He is a wally.


after all that flipping trying to lick her paw she better be licking that mat


----------



## Guest

Beth78 said:


> Yes we did try that yesterday, she wouldn't take any treats unfortunately.
> We will persevere and try to keep her calm and happy.
> Luckily we can walk her in another place with no explosions.


poor whispy! Hope it is going back to normal soon.


----------



## Boxer123

Just walking down the main road a man stops his car winds his window down and shouts

'Such a handsome boy ' 
Sox showed him his body #stopping traffic


----------



## Guest

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 438531
> Just walking down the main road a man stops his car winds his window down and shouts
> 
> 'Such a handsome boy '
> Sox showed him his body #stopping traffic


I would do that for you Sox


----------



## Boxer123

Kakite said:


> I would do that for you Sox


He gets a lot of attention he loves it we don't get the same reaction for poor little loki !


----------



## Guest

Boxer123 said:


> He gets a lot of attention he loves it we don't get the same reaction for poor little loki !


loki is such a beautiful baby boxer though!


----------



## Boxer123

Kakite said:


> loki is such a beautiful baby boxer though!


I agree I think it's the mad glint in his eye that puts people off. He's quite selective with who he likes I need this on a T Shirt.


----------



## Guest

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 438539
> 
> 
> I agree I think it's the mad glint in his eye that puts people off. He's quite selective with who he likes I need this on a T Shirt.


love it


----------



## Guest

I’m a mess. Novas paw is just not getting better and she is miserable tonight. I’m taking her to the vet tomorrow. I’m so upset.


----------



## Boxer123

Kakite said:


> I'm a mess. Novas paw is just not getting better and she is miserable tonight. I'm taking her to the vet tomorrow. I'm so upset.


Is she still licking it? Ask for some no lick lotion (don't know if you can get it in NZ)


----------



## Guest

She started again tonight and it looks awful, she managed to bit her paw when we thought she was asleep. Something is really bothering her and it looks swollen. I wonder if something is embedded in the skin underneath it.

sorry too for the gross photo


----------



## Boxer123

Kakite said:


> She started again tonight and it looks awful, she managed to bit her paw when we thought she was asleep. Something is really bothering her and it looks swollen. I wonder if something is embedded in the skin underneath it.
> 
> sorry too for the gross photo


Oh does look sore. Have they not dressed it ? This may not help but Sox brother had a lump removed from his foot and kept licking and chewing.

He had to have his cone on for 10 days and the wound was dressed his owner slept on the sofa with him. It is healed now.

See what the vet says I found the no lick stuff helpful. I feel your pain it felt forever with loki.


----------



## Guest

Boxer123 said:


> Oh does look sore. Have they not dressed it ? This may not help but Sox brother had a lump removed from his foot and kept licking and chewing.
> 
> He had to have his cone on for 10 days and the wound was dressed his owner slept on the sofa with him. It is healed now.
> 
> See what the vet says I found the no lick stuff helpful. I feel your pain it felt forever with loki.


They did but asked me to take it off the next day. I have been dressing it myself to protect the exposed quick, but it doesn't seem to be helping much, it looks a little better but not much. She hasn't been licking it until tonight. It just looks swollen and painful to me. I'm going to ring the vet in the morning.


----------



## Sarah H

Kakite said:


> She started again tonight and it looks awful, she managed to bit her paw when we thought she was asleep. Something is really bothering her and it looks swollen. I wonder if something is embedded in the skin underneath it.
> 
> sorry too for the gross photo


That does look worse than before, definitely a good idea to go back to the vet.


----------



## Boxer123

Kakite said:


> They did but asked me to take it off the next day. I have been dressing it myself to protect the exposed quick, but it doesn't seem to be helping much, it looks a little better but not much. She hasn't been licking it until tonight. It just looks swollen and painful to me. I'm going to ring the vet in the morning.


Poor girl it is very difficult when they can't talk.


----------



## Guest

Sarah H said:


> That does look worse than before, definitely a good idea to go back to the vet.


yes, I can't wait ... I'm not able to go to sleep at the moment.


----------



## Jason25

Kakite said:


> yes, I can't wait ... I'm not able to go to sleep at the moment.


Please don't take this the wrong way but I wonder if nova is picking up on you worrying and it might be making her a bit off?

I'd let the air get at it for the rest of the day and then see what the vet says tomorrow.

I know we are different to dogs but I sometimes find if I've had a nasty cut, covering it up for the day will make it look a lot worse the next day when removing the bandage compared to just letting the air get it if that makes any sense lol

get well soon nova you'll soon be running around like nothing happened


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Kakite said:


> She started again tonight and it looks awful, she managed to bit her paw when we thought she was asleep. Something is really bothering her and it looks swollen. I wonder if something is embedded in the skin underneath it.
> 
> sorry too for the gross photo


Oooh that does look sore, I hope the licki mats take her mind off it a bit. Best thing to let the vet see it, get well soon gorgeous girl.


----------



## Lurcherlad

I saw a tail wound protected by a washed, clear plastic water bottle (attached to the tail with Vetwrap).

It prevented the dog from chewing or banging it but allowed air to circulate and aid healing.


----------



## Boxer123

When your human makes veggie chilli.


----------



## Guest

Kakite said:


> yes, I can't wait ... I'm not able to go to sleep at the moment.


Oh Nova  I can only imagine how frustrated you both must be feeling right now. Definitely get her seen again and let us know how it goes.


----------



## Guest

Thanks for all the replies. The vet can’t see Nova until tomorrow morning and she agreed that it doesn’t look normal or good. She asked me to keep it clean and wrapped until they see her. 

I feel a bit better this morning, I suffer from anxiety and I think this issue with her paw has just brought everything from the last few weeks to a head for me. I couldn’t stop sobbing this morning but I think I really needed a good cry to let it all out. 

I don’t want Nova to feel more anxious because of me and I’m trying to relax. I’m not working today and it’s sunny so we are going to make it a nice day and then tomorrow we’ll find out what we can do for her paw. We have some online deliveries to look forward to for Nova  my mother in law got her hands on a Kong quest bone and she is sending it over from Australia. So excited!


----------



## Guest

Jason25 said:


> Please don't take this the wrong way but I wonder if nova is picking up on you worrying and it might be making her a bit off?
> 
> I'd let the air get at it for the rest of the day and then see what the vet says tomorrow.
> 
> I know we are different to dogs but I sometimes find if I've had a nasty cut, covering it up for the day will make it look a lot worse the next day when removing the bandage compared to just letting the air get it if that makes any sense lol
> 
> get well soon nova you'll soon be running around like nothing happened


thank you, appreciate your thoughts  and she is running around still like a crazy chicken... that's the funny thing, she gets uncomfortable when she is not engaged with something!


----------



## Guest

Well good that the vet will see Nova tomorrow @Kakite, and glad she's still happy despite it all.

I got a new electric blanket today - my old one was playing up so treated myself to a nice quilted one. Instructions said to heat it on high for a few hours to remove moisture, which Elliot thought was pretty good! (I did move him off afterwards).


----------



## Boxer123

McKenzie said:


> Well good that the vet will see Nova tomorrow @Kakite, and glad she's still happy despite it all.
> 
> I got a new electric blanket today - my old one was playing up so treated myself to a nice quilted one. Instructions said to heat it on high for a few hours to remove moisture, which Elliot thought was pretty good! (I did move him off afterwards).
> 
> View attachment 438613
> 
> 
> View attachment 438612


Looking cosy.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Hope the vet can help Luna be more comfortable and leave her paw alone.


----------



## Magyarmum

Looks like a mop thrown on the floor, but is actually a white fing called Grisha the Schnauzer!


----------



## Teddy-dog

Kakite said:


> Thanks for all the replies. The vet can't see Nova until tomorrow morning and she agreed that it doesn't look normal or good. She asked me to keep it clean and wrapped until they see her.
> 
> I feel a bit better this morning, I suffer from anxiety and I think this issue with her paw has just brought everything from the last few weeks to a head for me. I couldn't stop sobbing this morning but I think I really needed a good cry to let it all out.
> 
> I don't want Nova to feel more anxious because of me and I'm trying to relax. I'm not working today and it's sunny so we are going to make it a nice day and then tomorrow we'll find out what we can do for her paw. We have some online deliveries to look forward to for Nova  my mother in law got her hands on a Kong quest bone and she is sending it over from Australia. So excited!


Poor Nova! Hope the vet can sort it for her. It does look sore


----------



## Guest

Teddy-dog said:


> Poor Nova! Hope the vet can sort it for her. It does look sore


Thank you. She is happily snoozing next to me now. Can't wait to see the vet tomorrow.


----------



## Teddy-dog

Kakite said:


> Thank you. She is happily snoozing next to me now. Can't wait to see the vet tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 438633


Bless her. She looks cosy x


----------



## Magyarmum




----------



## Magyarmum

Some one has to stick his nose into everything!


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Against my better judgement, a moment of PAH madness, I bought Dan a yakkers chew - just watched him marching all over the house 20 minutes whining and growling trying to find a place to hide it . Think it may be in my bed somehwere


----------



## Boxer123

DanWalkersmum said:


> Against my better judgement, a moment of PAH madness, I bought Dan a yakkers chew - just watched him marching all over the house 20 minutes whining and growling trying to find a place to hide it . Think it may be in my bed somehwere
> 
> View attachment 438695


The boxers like these but they don't last five minutes with the boxers.

The boys don't hid things but lily used to hide her bones and her toys in blankets by nudging them with her nose over her bone. I'm sure she tried to bury me one day by covering me:


----------



## Jim40

Boxer123 said:


> The boxers like these but they don't last five minutes with the boxers.
> 
> The boys don't hid things but lily used to hide her bones and her toys in blankets by nudging them with her nose over her bone. I'm sure she tried to bury me one day by covering me:


I have to agree with you about not lasting 5 mins. With my two girls the only place they hide anything like that is in their stomachs. Tennis balls are an exception so if it doesn't eat they loose interest after the squeek has died.


----------



## Beth78

Whisp is trying out her new food puzzle, very impressed with this one.


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Boxer123 said:


> The boxers like these but they don't last five minutes with the boxers.
> 
> The boys don't hid things but lily used to hide her bones and her toys in blankets by nudging them with her nose over her bone. I'm sure she tried to bury me one day by covering me:


I should have learned by now not to buy him chew sticks of any description lol! He does the covering with his nose thing in blankets and beds.


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Boxer123 said:


> The boxers like these but they don't last five minutes with the boxers.
> 
> The boys don't hid things but lily used to hide her bones and her toys in blankets by nudging them with her nose over her bone. I'm sure she tried to bury me one day by covering me:


Dis you see the new baby boxer on the site - Arlo -he's gorgeous?


----------



## Boxer123

DanWalkersmum said:


> Dis you see the new baby boxer on the site - Arlo -he's gorgeous?


No where is the baby boxer ?


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Boxer123 said:


> No where is the baby boxer ?


I see you found him! Aint he a picture?


----------



## Teddy-dog

DanWalkersmum said:


> Against my better judgement, a moment of PAH madness, I bought Dan a yakkers chew - just watched him marching all over the house 20 minutes whining and growling trying to find a place to hide it . Think it may be in my bed somehwere
> 
> View attachment 438695


Teddy does this too. First time I gave him some tripe he cried and cried at it and then went and 'buried' it in the sofa next to me :Yuck Now he either eats it straight away or eats a bit and then wants to hide it (with some whinging) and will then go get it again later to finish off. 
he's done it with a few things he's not wanted to eat right away! He's even buried a huge birthday biscuit in the garden, dug it up, eaten half of it, put it back and then dug the rest up later and ate it :Hilarious


----------



## Boxer123

DanWalkersmum said:


> I see you found him! Aint he a picture?


I do love a baby boxer.


----------



## Guest

Boxer123 said:


> I do love a baby boxer.


He is so cute!!!

Nova had an unsettled night and started limping this morning... but we're seeing the vet in 1.5 hours. I hope they can do something!


----------



## Guest

Okay so it’s really inflamed and she is on antibiotics for 2 weeks and anti inflammatories for 5 days and has to wear the cone at all times until it’s healed...


----------



## Guest

Would anybody be interested in a Dog Training Thread? I was thinking along the lines of sharing what we're working on with our dogs at the moment whether it's trick training, behavioral or anything else...could share progress, tips and ask questions. Almost like a training journal. I try and pick 1-2 things to work on for 2 weeks that I really need to focus on. At the moment it's excitability on walks and loose lead walking for us.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Kakite said:


> Okay so it's really inflamed and she is on antibiotics for 2 weeks and anti inflammatories for 5 days and has to wear the cone at all times until it's healed...


Hope that does the trick and it feels better fast!


----------



## Boxer123

Kakite said:


> Okay so it's really inflamed and she is on antibiotics for 2 weeks and anti inflammatories for 5 days and has to wear the cone at all times until it's healed...


Oh dear poor Nova hopefully she will be on the mend now. They do like to give us grey hair. A training thread sounds like a good idea.


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Teddy-dog said:


> Teddy does this too. First time I gave him some tripe he cried and cried at it and then went and 'buried' it in the sofa next to me :Yuck Now he either eats it straight away or eats a bit and then wants to hide it (with some whinging) and will then go get it again later to finish off.
> he's done it with a few things he's not wanted to eat right away! He's even buried a huge birthday biscuit in the garden, dug it up, eaten half of it, put it back and then dug the rest up later and ate it :Hilarious


Update: I got in bed last night and Dan was sniffing round and wouldn't settle, I think he's forgotten where he hid the yakker! Had to turn the bed over to find it for him (it was under the pillow) he grabs it takes it downstairs, hides it and, satisfied, comes back to bed and settles down, no problem, I think he thought I might eat it in the night:Hilarious
Aren't they funny? He once hid a pig's ear in the garden, you can imagine how horrible that was when he dug it up, all gloopy and mucky - that went straight in the bin before he brought it inside! No more pigs ears for him.:Vomit he was sick that night too :Arghh.


----------



## Boxer123

DanWalkersmum said:


> Update: I got in bed last night and Dan was sniffing round and wouldn't settle, I think he's forgotten where he hid the yakker! Had to turn the bed over to find it for him (it was under the pillow) he grabs it takes it downstairs, hides it and, satisfied, comes back to bed and settles down, no problem, I think he thought I might eat it in the night:Hilarious
> Aren't they funny? He once hid a pig's ear in the garden, you can imagine how horrible that was when he dug it up, all gloopy and mucky - that went straight in the bin before he brought it inside! No more pigs ears for him.:Vomit he was sick that night too :Arghh.


epressed How funny


----------



## Guest

Nova has had that hiding phase for a little while when she was much younger. She just started doing it again and it is so funny to watch... she gets super annoyed if I find it or take it away (not keen on having her stuff it in the laundry basket or my bed!)


----------



## Lurcherlad

Years ago mum gave a huge raw knuckle to the dog who promptly buried it in the garden.

Weeks later she brought it in and plonked it on the brown circular mat in front of the fire, then walked away.

A few minutes later the mat was crawling with maggots!


----------



## Boxer123

Lurcherlad said:


> Years ago mum gave a huge raw knuckle to the dog who promptly buried it in the garden.
> 
> Weeks later she brought it in and plonked it on the brown circular mat in front of the fire, then walked away.
> 
> A few minutes later the mat was crawling with maggots!


That is so gross!


----------



## Lurcherlad

Just nipped to bathroom and it's a bit chilly.

As I got back into bed I thought maybe Jack is feeling it so covered him up a bit ......










He's lucky I've forgiven him for having to let him out in the garden for a wee himself at 0500


----------



## Guest

Poor coney sleeping in the sun this afternoon


----------



## Teddy-dog

Kakite said:


> Poor coney sleeping in the sun this afternoon
> 
> View attachment 438717


awwww bless her poor girl. Hope the antibiotics help!


----------



## Teddy-dog

DanWalkersmum said:


> Update: I got in bed last night and Dan was sniffing round and wouldn't settle, I think he's forgotten where he hid the yakker! Had to turn the bed over to find it for him (it was under the pillow) he grabs it takes it downstairs, hides it and, satisfied, comes back to bed and settles down, no problem, I think he thought I might eat it in the night:Hilarious
> Aren't they funny? He once hid a pig's ear in the garden, you can imagine how horrible that was when he dug it up, all gloopy and mucky - that went straight in the bin before he brought it inside! No more pigs ears for him.:Vomit he was sick that night too :Arghh.


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious at least it was something relatively non-smelly! 
Teddy likes to hide things next to us, he must feel we won't steal off him. I think maybe he's hiding it from the cat :Hilarious


----------



## MissKittyKat

Enjoyed a little walk in the sun this morning before work


----------



## Magyarmum

Teddy-dog said:


> :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious at least it was something relatively non-smelly!
> Teddy likes to hide things next to us, he must feel we won't steal off him. I think maybe he's hiding it from the cat :Hilarious


Sashi cat used to bring the remains of the mice she'd caught and leave them on the outside mat for Chloe, my little Tibetan Spaniel. If I didn't remove the bits Chloe would hide them in my bed. Several times I've climbed into it only to feel something lumpy or sticky and when I've thrown back the duvet found remnants of mice that unknown to me she'd deposited there:Arghh


----------



## Boxer123

Kakite said:


> Poor coney sleeping in the sun this afternoon
> 
> View attachment 438717


Oh no the boxers send sympathy.


----------



## Boxer123

Lurcherlad said:


> Just nipped to bathroom and it's a bit chilly.
> 
> As I got back into bed I thought maybe Jack is feeling it so covered him up a bit ......
> 
> View attachment 438716
> 
> 
> He's lucky I've forgiven him for having to let him out in the garden for a wee himself at 0500


He always looks so relaxed.


----------



## Magyarmum

Is this a dog or a furry alien being or maybe a new species of flower?


----------



## Boxer123

Magyarmum said:


> Is this a dog or a furry alien being or maybe a new species of flower?


We are all struggling without hairdressers I feel his pain.


----------



## Guest

Magyarmum said:


> Is this a dog or a furry alien being or maybe a new species of flower?


awww so cute!

Thanks @Boxer123 she is fast asleep in her crate wrapped up in her snuggle blanket  I'm going to the office tomorrow for the day and hubby is also not going to be home, so we have someone looking after her (we are allowed to extend our bubbles).


----------



## Boxer123

Kakite said:


> awww so cute!
> 
> Thanks @Boxer123 she is fast asleep in her crate wrapped up in her snuggle blanket  I'm going to the office tomorrow for the day and hubby is also not going to be home, so we have someone looking after her (we are allowed to extend our bubbles).


Yes you guys seem to have it under control in NZ unlike here in the UK. That will be nice going back to work. I bet she will like having someone else visit.


----------



## Guest

Cosey cone


----------



## Teddy-dog

Magyarmum said:


> Sashi cat used to bring the remains of the mice she'd caught and leave them on the outside mat for Chloe, my little Tibetan Spaniel. If I didn't remove the bits Chloe would hide them in my bed. Several times I've climbed into it only to feel something lumpy or sticky and when I've thrown back the duvet found remnants of mice that unknown to me she'd deposited there:Arghh


oh god that is gross! I'm so glad our cat is indoor. Not that I think she'd be any good at catching things anyway! She never even bothers with bugs :Hilarious


----------



## Guest

Boxer123 said:


> Yes you guys seem to have it under control in NZ unlike here in the UK. That will be nice going back to work. I bet she will like having someone else visit.


At this point my boss only allows us once a week for a few hours. So not back to normal but it I won't lie, I'm enjoying it, only my second time though. And yes nova will be happy to have a change


----------



## Magyarmum

Boxer123 said:


> We are all struggling without hairdressers I feel his pain.


The end is nigh! :Finger

I have a pair of clippers arriving tomorrow and the heaven help the Schnauzer boys when I'm let loose with them!

Expect to see photos of two plucked chickens:Chicken


----------



## Boxer123

Magyarmum said:


> The end is nigh! :Finger
> 
> I have a pair of clippers arriving tomorrow and the heaven help the Schnauzer boys when I'm let loose with them!
> 
> Expect to see photos of two plucked chickens:Chicken


Oh dear you might find your calling.


----------



## Guest

My husband actually gave me a fringe trim the other day and it looks better than what the hairdresser usually does  I was quite impressed.


----------



## Guest

Also I think someone is really cosy


----------



## Teddy-dog

I was looking through some old posts from Teddys rescuer last night (were friends on Facebook) as I was trying to find the first pic I saw of him and I discovered some extra posts I'd never seen from when they first advertised him for adoption in Spain! 
It made me really sad as it described when they found him - malnourished with a skin infection and terrified  They also said they he had a shot pellet in his tail that had to be removed - he always did have a little kink in his tail (when he's not carrying it high like he usually does) and I wondered if something had happened and it must have been that! All that at only a few months old. poor boy. And then no one in Spain wanted him!

Hes such a loving boy, it really saddens me to think he was treated so badly when he was a street dog.

This is his picture a couple of months (I think) after he was rescued:


----------



## Lurcherlad

Breaks your heart doesn’t it?

Lucky boy to have such an amazing, happy life now!


----------



## Teddy-dog

Lurcherlad said:


> Breaks your heart doesn't it?
> 
> Lucky boy to have such an amazing, happy life now!


it does! I'm so happy we took the plunge and adopted him, he's an amazing dog


----------



## Lurcherlad

Same with Jack 

He was a stray do no idea of his background but he’s an Angel!

He did have an injured leg so possible he was dumped as unable to work as he’s a typical cross for that.


----------



## Magyarmum

@Boxer123 For the attention of Loki ad Sox ONLY!

(Not for their hooman so keep your nose out of their business)

https://www.unilad.co.uk/animals/im...zg3lUgHDI0di5QOWd8MxZ3Ml6nqDgiGH4Liw03_xodQ1k

*Impatient Boxer Has Learned To Honk Car Horn When Owner's Been Too Long In The Shops*


----------



## Teddy-dog

Lurcherlad said:


> Same with Jack
> 
> He was a stray do no idea of his background but he's an Angel!
> 
> He did have an injured leg so possible he was dumped as unable to work as he's a typical cross for that.


They're so resilient aren't they. Amazing how they can have such mixed upbringings and still turn into fab companions


----------



## Boxer123

Magyarmum said:


> @Boxer123 For the attention of Loki ad Sox ONLY!
> 
> (Not for their hooman so keep your nose out of their business)
> 
> https://www.unilad.co.uk/animals/im...zg3lUgHDI0di5QOWd8MxZ3Ml6nqDgiGH4Liw03_xodQ1k
> 
> *Impatient Boxer Has Learned To Honk Car Horn When Owner's Been Too Long In The Shops*


That is the boxer death stare when things aren't good enough. Loki potters around after me turning the hoover off.


----------



## Boxer123

Teddy-dog said:


> I was looking through some old posts from Teddys rescuer last night (were friends on Facebook) as I was trying to find the first pic I saw of him and I discovered some extra posts I'd never seen from when they first advertised him for adoption in Spain!
> It made me really sad as it described when they found him - malnourished with a skin infection and terrified  They also said they he had a shot pellet in his tail that had to be removed - he always did have a little kink in his tail (when he's not carrying it high like he usually does) and I wondered if something had happened and it must have been that! All that at only a few months old. poor boy. And then no one in Spain wanted him!
> 
> Hes such a loving boy, it really saddens me to think he was treated so badly when he was a street dog.
> 
> This is his picture a couple of months (I think) after he was rescued:
> View attachment 438731


His only worry now is that pesky squirrel army.


----------



## Beth78

Lurcherlad said:


> Same with Jack
> 
> He was a stray do no idea of his background but he's an Angel!
> 
> He did have an injured leg so possible he was dumped as unable to work as he's a typical cross for that.


I can't say Whisp is an angel but she's a fabulous friend and I'm glad every day to have her in my life.


----------



## Beth78

She looks so peaceful and innocent when she's sleeping


----------



## Nonnie

Ned disgraced him self this morning (and mortified me).

My Tesco delivery came, Ned sat back in the hallway like he always does and has done for 3 years now. I opened the door and he just made a dash for it - hurdled the delivery boxes that were stacked 4 high (!) and then proceeded to prance about on my front lawn, playing silly buggers and trying to get in the van!

Poor driver had to catch him as he wouldnt come near me (bloke must have thought i beat my dog - Ned just knows im going to catch him and put him indoors and wont play ball). He then sulked for an hour and acted like i had abused him. Wouldnt let me touch him, and slunk off if i went near him. I never tell him - i simply dont care enough, so no idea why he acts like this at times.


----------



## Teddy-dog

Boxer123 said:


> His only worry now is that pesky squirrel army.


I know! That drives him up the wall :Hilarious


----------



## Boxer123

Nonnie said:


> Ned disgraced him self this morning (and mortified me).
> 
> My Tesco delivery came, Ned sat back in the hallway like he always does and has done for 3 years now. I opened the door and he just made a dash for it - hurdled the delivery boxes that were stacked 4 high (!) and then proceeded to prance about on my front lawn, playing silly buggers and trying to get in the van!
> 
> Poor driver had to catch him as he wouldnt come near me (bloke must have thought i beat my dog - Ned just knows im going to catch him and put him indoors and wont play ball). He then sulked for an hour and acted like i had abused him. Wouldnt let me touch him, and slunk off if i went near him. I never tell him - i simply dont care enough, so no idea why he acts like this at times.


Oh Ned naughty boy. Is he sick of lockdown?


----------



## Teddy-dog

Just been out to the woods with Teds. He mostly spends his time with his head down sniffing and at one point he stopped, sniffed the air, cried and barked and then proceeded to DRAG (not something I usually condone :Hilarious) me to a bunch of wild garlic and came out with a custard cream!! 
I asked him to leave it (in exchange for a treat of course) but he was very upset that he had to leave it.


----------



## Boxer123

Teddy-dog said:


> Just been out to the woods with Teds. He mostly spends his time with his head down sniffing and at one point he stopped, sniffed the air, cried and barked and then proceeded to DRAG (not something I usually condone :Hilarious) me to a bunch of wild garlic and came out with a custard cream!!
> I asked him to leave it (in exchange for a treat of course) but he was very upset that he had to leave it.
> 
> View attachment 438750


Classic hunting dog returning with prey. To be fair to Teddy I'm like that with biscuits at the moment.

Loki was on the hunt this morning honestly if he wasnt on a long line he would be gone.


----------



## Teddy-dog

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 438752
> View attachment 438753
> View attachment 438754
> 
> 
> Classic hunting dog returning with prey. To be fair to Teddy I'm like that with biscuits at the moment.
> 
> Loki was on the hunt this morning honestly if he wasnt on a long line he would be gone.


I am a bit of a sucker for biscuits too!

I feel Loki and Teddy would be great hunting buddies


----------



## Boxer123

Teddy-dog said:


> I am a bit of a sucker for biscuits too!
> 
> I feel Loki and Teddy would be great hunting buddies


Turn up three days later tired and cold with only one custard cream between them. Visible injuries from being battered by squirrels.


----------



## Teddy-dog

Boxer123 said:


> Turn up three days later tired and cold with only one custard cream between them. Visible injuries from being battered by squirrels.


:Hilarious Yes, definitely! They'd have some tales to tell


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Lurcherlad said:


> Years ago mum gave a huge raw knuckle to the dog who promptly buried it in the garden.
> 
> Weeks later she brought it in and plonked it on the brown circular mat in front of the fire, then walked away.
> 
> A few minutes later the mat was crawling with maggots!


Yuck!:Jawdrop


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Magyarmum said:


> Sashi cat used to bring the remains of the mice she'd caught and leave them on the outside mat for Chloe, my little Tibetan Spaniel. If I didn't remove the bits Chloe would hide them in my bed. Several times I've climbed into it only to feel something lumpy or sticky and when I've thrown back the duvet found remnants of mice that unknown to me she'd deposited there:Arghh


bleurgh - gross, I'd ban him from the bedroom! lol


----------



## 3dogs2cats

My boy has to go to the vets tonight, I`m not currently living with him so my husband is taking him, it will be a bit odd for him being collected from the car by the vet. I`m quite glad I`m not the one to take him in this strange times if I`m honest!


----------



## MissKittyKat

Ha @Teddy-dog and @Boxer123

Woody has a passion for balls! He ducks and dives into hedgerow s to retrieve them, no idea how he differentiates the smell.

Someone on our local green has bought a new set of tennis balls and lost them all because they have made their way to our garden along with the 3 footballs that have gone over people's fences and ended up in the coppice!


----------



## Boxer123

MissKittyKat said:


> Ha @Teddy-dog and @Boxer123
> 
> Woody has a passion for balls! He ducks and dives into hedgerow s to retrieve them, no idea how he differentiates the smell.
> 
> Someone on our local green has bought a new set of tennis balls and lost them all because they have made their way to our garden along with the 3 footballs that have gone over people's fences and ended up in the coppice!
> View attachment 438762
> View attachment 438777


It's clever isn't it loki will lose his ball and find it a week later.


----------



## Teddy-dog

MissKittyKat said:


> Ha @Teddy-dog and @Boxer123
> 
> Woody has a passion for balls! He ducks and dives into hedgerow s to retrieve them, no idea how he differentiates the smell.
> 
> Someone on our local green has bought a new set of tennis balls and lost them all because they have made their way to our garden along with the 3 footballs that have gone over people's fences and ended up in the coppice!
> View attachment 438762
> View attachment 438777


my parents whippet can hunt out balls! And my old border collie was a master at it too :Hilarious


----------



## Lurcherlad

3dogs2cats said:


> My boy has to go to the vets tonight, I`m not currently living with him so my husband is taking him, it will be a bit odd for him being collected from the car by the vet. I`m quite glad I`m not the one to take him in this strange times if I`m honest!


I was worried when I took Jack but the vet was so lovely with him.

Only issue is Jack won't walk on Lino so the poor vet had to carry him in!


----------



## Teddy-dog

3dogs2cats said:


> My boy has to go to the vets tonight, I`m not currently living with him so my husband is taking him, it will be a bit odd for him being collected from the car by the vet. I`m quite glad I`m not the one to take him in this strange times if I`m honest!


Bless him. Hope all went well


----------



## MissKittyKat

Teddy-dog said:


> my parents whippet can hunt out balls! And my old border collie was a master at it too :Hilarious


I would probably understand it a bit more if it was his ball (as it was his scent) or just tennis balls (as they may smell similar) but it's any type.

Last year he found a Kong lost by a B&B owners dog (I stayed there regularly for work) that had been missing for 3 years


----------



## Teddy-dog

MissKittyKat said:


> I would probably understand it a bit more if it was his ball (as it was his scent) or just tennis balls (as they may smell similar) but it's any type.
> 
> Last year he found a Kong lost by a B&B owners dog (I stayed there regularly for work) that has been missing for 3 years


haha that's amazing!

We used to go to some tennis courts when I was younger and there was a hedge next to the court which obviously loads of people lost their balls in. Our BC would spend his time going in and out finding tennis balls. We'd end up going home with twice the amount!


----------



## Nonnie

Boxer123 said:


> Oh Ned naughty boy. Is he sick of lockdown?


Nothing has really changed for us tbh.

I think he is missing being fussed by people. Running into his favourite human more often at the moment and he cant understand why he isnt allowed contact.

I think initially he was going to say hello, then the driver went to grab him (which Ned hates) so he then took off across the grass and decided to be a giant ******* instead.


----------



## Boxer123

Nonnie said:


> Nothing has really changed for us tbh.
> 
> I think he is missing being fussed by people. Running into his favourite human more often at the moment and he cant understand why he isnt allowed contact.
> 
> I think initially he was going to say hello, then the driver went to grab him (which Ned hates) so he then took off across the grass and decided to be a giant ******* instead.


Yes Loki is getting upset by the lack of fuss. He has a back log of sloppy kisses.


----------



## Guest

We had a good day. Nova is snoozing in her crate and her foot looks much better already. Hope everyone had a good day or night as well


----------



## Boxer123

Kakite said:


> We had a good day. Nova is snoozing in her crate and her foot looks much better already. Hope everyone had a good day or night as well


That's good news.


----------



## Magyarmum

I'm totally unfit to be a dog owner or at least to be the owner of ickle dogs like the Schnauzer boys! :Shamefullyembarrased

Around 7 pm last night, I called the boys into the house and as it was chilly outside shut the front doors. I should explain I have two front doors an inner one and an outer one with a space of about 18 inches between them 

I then went back into the living room and spent the next couple of hours either on the kompoota or watching TV. It was only around 9 pm when Grisha wanted to go out I realised that Gwylm was missing 

OMG! Had I left him outside? Fortunately not!

When I opened the inner door he popped out wagging his tail! Poor little boy I felt so guilty for not noticing before that he wasn't there!

Maybe in future if I have another dog it should be larger ............... the size of n Irish Wolfhound maybe .............. so I can't possibly miss it?.

Of course he demanded loads of cuddles before I was forgiven, and not to be outdone Grisha had to be cuddled as well!


----------



## Boxer123

Magyarmum said:


> I'm totally unfit to be a dog owner or at least to be the owner of ickle dogs like the Schnauzer boys! :Shamefullyembarrased
> 
> Around 7 pm last night, I called the boys into the house and as it was chilly outside shut the front doors. I should explain I have two front doors an inner one and an outer one with a space of about 18 inches between them
> 
> I then went back into the living room and spent the next couple of hours either on the kompoota or watching TV. It was only around 9 pm when Grisha wanted to go out I realised that Gwylm was missing
> 
> OMG! Had I left him outside? Fortunately not!
> 
> When I opened the inner door he popped out wagging his tail! Poor little boy I felt so guilty for not noticing before that he wasn't there!
> 
> Maybe in future if I have another dog it should be larger ............... the size of n Irish Wolfhound maybe .............. so I can't possibly miss it?.
> 
> Of course he demanded loads of cuddles before I was forgiven, and not to be outdone Grisha had to be cuddled as well!


I once shut lily in the garden in the rain and dark I really thought she was inside. When I realised she came running in kissing and cuddling I felt awful.


----------



## Teddy-dog

Kakite said:


> We had a good day. Nova is snoozing in her crate and her foot looks much better already. Hope everyone had a good day or night as well


aww glad it's looking better!



Magyarmum said:


> I'm totally unfit to be a dog owner or at least to be the owner of ickle dogs like the Schnauzer boys! :Shamefullyembarrased
> 
> Around 7 pm last night, I called the boys into the house and as it was chilly outside shut the front doors. I should explain I have two front doors an inner one and an outer one with a space of about 18 inches between them
> 
> I then went back into the living room and spent the next couple of hours either on the kompoota or watching TV. It was only around 9 pm when Grisha wanted to go out I realised that Gwylm was missing
> 
> OMG! Had I left him outside? Fortunately not!
> 
> When I opened the inner door he popped out wagging his tail! Poor little boy I felt so guilty for not noticing before that he wasn't there!
> 
> Maybe in future if I have another dog it should be larger ............... the size of n Irish Wolfhound maybe .............. so I can't possibly miss it?.
> 
> Of course he demanded loads of cuddles before I was forgiven, and not to be outdone Grisha had to be cuddled as well!


oh no! Poor Gwylm definitely deserves extra cuddles!


----------



## Boxer123

Sox has had his perfect fit for four years and it’s still good. Loki I’ve had a year and we’ve ordered a new one as it has wear and tear. It’s where he has pulled I think or dragged himself through hedges who knows !


----------



## 3dogs2cats

Teddy-dog said:


> Bless him. Hope all went well


He has been given ABs, apparently we went off with the nurse who collected him ok but a bit confused, he came back with a lot more enthusiasm. I miss him so much!


----------



## Teddy-dog

Boxer123 said:


> Sox has had his perfect fit for four years and it's still good. Loki I've had a year and we've ordered a new one as it has wear and tear. It's where he has pulled I think or dragged himself through hedges who knows !


Sox is too much of a good boy to ruin his harness


----------



## Teddy-dog

3dogs2cats said:


> He has been given ABs, apparently we went off with the nurse who collected him ok but a bit confused, he came back with a lot more enthusiasm. I miss him so much!


I bet you do! Must be difficult not being able to see him


----------



## Boxer123

Teddy-dog said:


> Sox is too much of a good boy to ruin his harness


Sox is a good boy always he says. Loki's front bit is hanging on by a thread. We have ordered him a new purple one.


----------



## Boxer123

Life is hard for boxer babies.


----------



## Teddy-dog

Not doggy related but didn't know where else to post :Hilarious

Lockdown and the pandemic has been rubbish but it has brought out some lovely kindness from people! My horse had new shoes this week, I was chatting to the farrier as usual (following social distancing!) and he was asking how business was going etc and I told him I wasn't working at the moment due to everything. He normally messages me the next shoeing date and cost a day or two after - this time he messaged saying the shoes were on him as we all need to look after each other :Joyful 
Such a lovely gesture I wasn't expecting at all! I fully intended to pay him as normal and wasn't hinting for anything just chatting as we normally do. Made my week 

Pic of pony because why not?


----------



## Goldstar

I want to get a new Haqihana for Lucky, she’s has a 5 year old one in purple which still comes out like new after a wash, but I WANT the pink one for her.
Chewy has the turquoise one so I think the pink on Lucky would make them look lovely on a walk together. 

You can tell my life is filled with adventure can’t you?


----------



## Beth78

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 438813
> Life is hard for boxer babies.


And lurchers


----------



## Boxer123

Teddy-dog said:


> Not doggy related but didn't know where else to post :Hilarious
> 
> Lockdown and the pandemic has been rubbish but it has brought out some lovely kindness from people! My horse had new shoes this week, I was chatting to the farrier as usual (following social distancing!) and he was asking how business was going etc and I told him I wasn't working at the moment due to everything. He normally messages me the next shoeing date and cost a day or two after - this time he messaged saying the shoes were on him as we all need to look after each other :Joyful
> Such a lovely gesture I wasn't expecting at all! I fully intended to pay him as normal and wasn't hinting for anything just chatting as we normally do. Made my week
> 
> Pic of pony because why not?
> 
> View attachment 438818


That is so kind how lovely.


----------



## Boxer123

Our local pet shop delivered the boys food today. I ordered them some squeaky balls and rabbits ears. They are chuffed to bits.


----------



## Boxer123




----------



## catz4m8z

Want to know how to drive your dogs totally bat***t crazy??
Simples! Have 2 cats have a full on fight the other side of your garden fence whilst a 3rd cat sits on the fence staring at said dogs.:Wideyed:Jawdropunch:Rage:Banghead:Arghh

well, that was Looney Tunes levels of mayhem and chaos...who says lockdown has to be boring!:Shifty


----------



## Boxer123

catz4m8z said:


> Want to know how to drive your dogs totally bat***t crazy??
> Simples! Have 2 cats have a full on fight the other side of your garden fence whilst a 3rd cat sits on the fence staring at said dogs.:Wideyed:Jawdropunch:Rage:Banghead:Arghh
> 
> well, that was Looney Tunes levels of mayhem and chaos...who says lockdown has to be boring!:Shifty


We have two pidgins land in the garden chases by Loki. They fly away come back two minutes later.


----------



## Sarah H

Beth78 said:


> And lurchers
> View attachment 438826


I got me one of them too...










Such a hard life...


----------



## DanWalkersmum

catz4m8z said:


> Want to know how to drive your dogs totally bat***t crazy??
> Simples! Have 2 cats have a full on fight the other side of your garden fence whilst a 3rd cat sits on the fence staring at said dogs.:Wideyed:Jawdropunch:Rage:Banghead:Arghh
> 
> well, that was Looney Tunes levels of mayhem and chaos...who says lockdown has to be boring!:Shifty


lol  cats know how to entertain doggoes!


----------



## Guest

The photo of Whisp and your doggo @Sarah H (sorry I can't remember a name) look so beautiful. And of course I'm obviously a boxer boys fan @Boxer123 .

I once shut Sunny (our cat) in one of the kitchen cupboards accidentally when she was a kitten. I was looking everywhere for her and no meowing...finally found her fast asleep in between the Tupperware containers. Gave me a heart attack! @Magyarmum

I ordered Nova another harness too, a ruffwear flagline, I wanted it mainly for hiking as it has a handle on it and it also comes with three lead attachment points. It's a teal colored one this time (her other harness is pink)Can't wait to try it on her, but she is fast asleep, so won't bother her now


----------



## Guest

Autumn joys with Nova


----------



## Guest

She looks much happier @Kakite ?

For some reason my dogs have started playing with toys! Neither of them have really played with toys since Elliot was a puppy, but now every morning they're pulling things out of the toy box. The playing tends to consist of them trying to steal toys off each other, which is pretty hilarious! They must be really sick of lockdown!


----------



## Guest

McKenzie said:


> She looks much happier @Kakite ?
> 
> For some reason my dogs have started playing with toys! Neither of them have really played with toys since Elliot was a puppy, but now every morning they're pulling things out of the toy box. The playing tends to consist of them trying to steal toys off each other, which is pretty hilarious! They must be really sick of lockdown!


yeah she is. The swelling has come down a lot and it's all drying up now. She gets two good walks without the cone and readily sits for me when we get back and I can put it back on with no issues and she has a long snooze. I'm glad we can walk her because it tires her out and she is happy to rest at home with the cone on. It is really quite big and I constantly have to watch for her not bumping into stuff


----------



## Guest

Nova being a "working dog" carrying around her stick. (don't worry she only gets to carry it for a few minutes)


----------



## Magyarmum

That Grisha boy of mine is stark staring bonkers!

I was busy making my bed when he rushed into the room leapt on the bed bounced around, leapt off, nearly landing on his ickle brother then tried to pull the rug from under us.

Poor Gwylim got such a shock he ran and hid behind my legs. The raving lunatic has now disappeared outside dragging Gwylm's blanket behind him!


----------



## Kaily

Anyone for golf?










Has to be a few advantages of a lockdown.


----------



## Torin.

Cad woke me up at 3am. It's now 8am. I haven't been back to sleep in the interim. He has. Hmph.


----------



## Guest

Torin. said:


> Cad woke me up at 3am. It's now 8am. I haven't been back to sleep in the interim. He has. Hmph.


I know that feeling! Ever since we had a mouse, Kenzie has been a little sod at night. I crated her for a little while and then tried her out again for a few nights, but she's just too alert at night, so I think we might have to go with the crate long-term.

Any chance of getting a nap in?


----------



## Goldstar

My little Chewy is turning grey already, he's only 16 months. 
By the time he's old I bet he'll have a white face.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Torin. said:


> Cad woke me up at 3am. It's now 8am. I haven't been back to sleep in the interim. He has. Hmph.





McKenzie said:


> I know that feeling! Ever since we had a mouse, Kenzie has been a little sod at night. I crated her for a little while and then tried her out again for a few nights, but she's just too alert at night, so I think we might have to go with the crate long-term.
> 
> Any chance of getting a nap in?


Woody had me up at 230am trying to bury himself under the bed, it is vary rare he ventures upstairs.

I let him out and then tried to sleep on the sofa!


----------



## Guest

Nova woke me up at 1am, 3am and 5am with her big cone, changing sleeping positions in her crate...


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Kakite said:


> Nova woke me up at 1am, 3am and 5am with her big cone, changing sleeping positions in her crate...


Poor Nova, it must take some getting used to, but it is temporary and will help her to heal, so it's worth it.


----------



## Jim40

To me this is so true. Have a read. You may have seen this before. It was sent to me by a friend who subscribes to other doggie sites. 







I apologise in advance if you don't like it.


----------



## Magyarmum




----------



## MissKittyKat

We went for a 6mile walk and an afternoon Swim


----------



## catz4m8z

That looks like a lovely place to walk @MissKittyKat 

I was a rebel today and did 2 walks!:Shy Was only supposed to take Alf and Heidi this morning but then Hannah really wanted to go. I cant walk the boys together as they fight so Adam was staring at me sadly from his crate and crying quietly. Obviously I had to take him out for a walk later on!!


----------



## MissKittyKat

catz4m8z said:


> That looks like a lovely place to walk @MissKittyKat
> 
> I was a rebel today and did 2 walks!:Shy Was only supposed to take Alf and Heidi this morning but then Hannah really wanted to go. I cant walk the boys together as they fight so Adam was staring at me sadly from his crate and crying quietly. Obviously I had to take him out for a walk later on!!


I'm very lucky as I live right on the edge of town ( no guarantee this will be the case in the future!) And area like this are a 5 min walk away. We are also a 15min drive from the coast, which I am currently missing.

One thing lockdown has made me do is go exploring more with my trusty OS map


----------



## Magyarmum

This being locked at home is starting to addle my brain, not that it had many brain cells left as it was! 

I've just done something (terrible?)I might live to regret:Arghh

I've put in an application to adopt another Schnauzer terrierist! :Wacky:Wacky:Wacky:Wacky

OMG what have I done?

I suppose it could be worse because I stipulated it must only be an ickle one and not a Giant ........... much as I'd love one. 

One has to be practical a giant wouldn't fit into my car or so I'm trying to convince myself


----------



## Boxer123

Magyarmum said:


> This being locked at home is starting to addle my brain, not that it had many brain cells left as it was!
> 
> I've just done something (terrible?)I might live to regret:Arghh
> 
> I've put in an application to adopt another Schnauzer terrierist! :Wacky:Wacky:Wacky:Wacky
> 
> OMG what have I done?
> 
> I suppose it could be worse because I stipulated it must only be an ickle one and not a Giant ........... much as I'd love one.
> 
> One has to be practical a giant wouldn't fit into my car or so I'm trying to convince myself


How exciting! Why not add another to your merry band of men.


----------



## Boxer123

Loki looking gorgeous today.

Edit Sox was to hot to pose.


----------



## MissKittyKat

We went up to one of our favourite places this morning x

And then I had a lovely visitor in my garden x


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 438988
> View attachment 438989
> View attachment 438990
> Loki looking gorgeous today.
> 
> Edit Sox was to hot to pose.


He is so handsome!


----------



## Boxer123

DanWalkersmum said:


> He is so handsome!


I think so but then I'm biased. He likes to pose for the camera.


----------



## Magyarmum

Boxer123 said:


> How exciting! Why not add another to your merry band of men.


My son will kill me! 

It's inevitable my life is going to change and in future I won't be going out unless it really is necessary

It'll mean more time spent at home with just the Schnauzer boys. And as there's plenty of room to accommodate another small hairy, I thought why not adopt an older (or old) lady Schnauzer if there's one available and if at my age I'm approved.

I'd love another Pei girl but I have to be practical and Schnauzers are such smashing little dogs and so easy going! Luv both mine to bits

Searching for small furries in the woodshed


















Go away Grisha - she's my mum!


----------



## Boxer123

Magyarmum said:


> My son will kill me!
> 
> It's inevitable my life is going to change and in future I won't be going out unless it really is necessary
> 
> It'll mean more time spent at home with just the Schnauzer boys. And as there's plenty of room to accommodate another small hairy, I thought why not adopt an older (or old) lady Schnauzer if there's one available and if at my age I'm approved.
> 
> I'd love another Pei girl but I have to be practical and Schnauzers are such smashing little dogs and so easy going! Luv both mine to bits
> 
> Searching for small furries in the woodshed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go away Grisha - she's my mum!


Would you go for a girl or is it up for discussion?


----------



## Boxer123

Loki’s new perfect fit harness arrived and has done what it says on the tin fitted perfectly.


----------



## rona

My friends dog who I'm now walking 3 times a week.

IMG_6916 by jenny clifford, on Flickr

IMG_6997 by jenny clifford, on Flickr

IMG_6964 (2) by jenny clifford, on Flickr

He will be mine at some point


----------



## Boxer123

Our photo opportunity has been disturbed by a dog barking two streets down the boxer boys are out raged.


----------



## Lurcherlad

What a handsome boy!

Having you in his life now will make the transition so much easier for him and, of course, give your friend peace of mind too


----------



## Boxer123

rona said:


> My friends dog who I'm now walking 3 times a week.
> 
> IMG_6916 by jenny clifford, on Flickr
> 
> IMG_6997 by jenny clifford, on Flickr
> 
> IMG_6964 (2) by jenny clifford, on Flickr
> 
> He will be mine at some point


He is gorgeous.


----------



## MissKittyKat

rona said:


> My friends dog who I'm now walking 3 times a week.
> 
> IMG_6916 by jenny clifford, on Flickr
> 
> IMG_6997 by jenny clifford, on Flickr
> 
> IMG_6964 (2) by jenny clifford, on Flickr
> 
> He will be mine at some point


What a sweet oldie. Looks like he still had loads of spirit x


----------



## MissKittyKat

Woody being silly in the garden before relaxing.


----------



## rona

MissKittyKat said:


> What a sweet oldie. Looks like he still had loads of spirit x


He's only 7-8, just grey. He's had a very stressful life, being a rescue who had been very badly abused.


----------



## Teddy-dog

@rona he is gorgeous!


----------



## MissKittyKat

rona said:


> He's only 7-8, just grey. He's had a very stressful life, being a rescue who had been very badly abused.


Oh sorry, glad he found a good home with your friend and some point yourself x


----------



## Teddy-dog

@Boxer123 Teddy also hates it when other dogs dare bark when he is enjoying garden time. Yesterday our next door neighbours had a dog round (not actually sure if it's a new dog they've adopted or what as there's not normally one there and I haven't seen it since!!!), Teddy was outraged!


----------



## rona

MissKittyKat said:


> Oh sorry, glad he found a good home with your friend and some point yourself x


No need to apologies. I was surprised how old he looks in the pictures. He doesn't look old in real life


----------



## MissKittyKat

Teddy-dog said:


> @Boxer123 Teddy also hates it when other dogs dare bark when he is enjoying garden time. Yesterday our next door neighbours had a dog round (not actually sure if it's a new dog they've adopted or what as there's not normally one there and I haven't seen it since!!!), Teddy was outraged!


We live next door to a beagle and a lab and retriever on the other side. They are all gorgeous but when the beagle starts howling it sets the other two off.

Woody is usually very good but sometimes it's just a bit too much and he barks back because they are so noisy!


----------



## Magyarmum

Boxer123 said:


> Would you go for a girl or is it up for discussion?


No it's not up for discussion. It's just in my experience it you're going to have 3 or more dogs it's better to have a mix rather than say all boys or all girls.

Anyway, I'm in the minority with the Schnauzer boys and having a girl will even it up a bit


----------



## Boxer123

Teddy-dog said:


> @Boxer123 Teddy also hates it when other dogs dare bark when he is enjoying garden time. Yesterday our next door neighbours had a dog round (not actually sure if it's a new dog they've adopted or what as there's not normally one there and I haven't seen it since!!!), Teddy was outraged!


It's funny when you have two because they look at each other and charge around it's like watching the chuckle brothers.


----------



## Teddy-dog

MissKittyKat said:


> We live next door to a beagle and a lab and retriever on the other side. They are all gorgeous but when the beagle starts howling it sets the other two off.
> 
> Woody is usually very good but sometimes it's just a bit too much and he barks back because they are so noisy!


woody is such a good boy! Our gardens aren't very private so I'd rather the neighbours didn't get any dogs haha. One side we only have a mesh frame where the gate should be as there was no gate when we moved in and it's technically next doors fence so we asked if we could put a gate there when we were looking for a dog - they said they'd sort it out but never did so we made a mesh frame to slot in the gate way to show the garden was secure and its still there! So ted can see straight through it :Facepalm

He knows he's not really allowed to bark in the garden because he'll go out and bark and then charge straight in barking because I normally send him in after one bark :Hilarious


----------



## Guest

I've been a bit slack with trick training lately as just been so busy, but last night decided I was going to teach Kenzie to cross her paws as I love that trick but never taught her it.

So this morning got some of her food and made a start. She figured out the first bit straight away but she also thinks she has to put her head down which makes it a bit weird  So will have to train that bit out!


----------



## Boxer123

Morning fun.


----------



## Jim40

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 439090
> View attachment 439091
> View attachment 439092
> View attachment 439093
> Morning fun.


Nice doggies. No matter what they are doing. Lovely.


----------



## Boxer123

Jim40 said:


> Nice doggies. No matter what they are doing. Lovely.


They are a happy pair I was a bit worried about having two males but we have never had a cross word they get on so well.


----------



## Jim40

Boxer123 said:


> They are a happy pair I was a bit worried about having two males but we have never had a cross word they get on so well.


Up to now we always have had male dogs. Not coming to the home at the same time and apart from the first meeting never a cross word. The older has always shown the younger who the boss is for about 10 seconds. Then it's hunky-dory the rest of their days. Obviously we have two females now but when Trixie was a pup Delta put up with her and still does as Trixie tries to rule the roost.


----------



## Boxer123

Jim40 said:


> Up to now we always have had male dogs. Not coming to the home at the same time and apart from the first meeting never a cross word. The older has always shown the younger who the boss is for about 10 seconds. Then it's hunky-dory the rest of their days. Obviously we have two females now but when Trixie was a pup Delta put up with her and still does as Trixie tries to rule the roost.


Sox has been every so patient with Loki but Loki does know there is a line. He never goes near his food or takes his ball. My girl lily used to always steal his ball and sox could never catch her.


----------



## Teddy-dog

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 439090
> View attachment 439091
> View attachment 439092
> View attachment 439093
> Morning fun.


That does look fun!


----------



## Magyarmum




----------



## Guest

Dashing around in her new harness today


----------



## Boxer123

Kakite said:


> Dashing around in her new harness today
> 
> View attachment 439226


How is she doing now ?


----------



## Guest

Boxer123 said:


> How is she doing now ?


she is a lot better  thank you! She's off the pain relief from today and the new nail is growing over the quick yay she has been a lot more settled and had lots of time without the cone. I think a day or two more and we can put it away. She was a star on her walk and now snoozing peacefully.


----------



## Kaily

A bit of fun.


----------



## Boxer123

Dear Pet Forums

It has been several days since my last confession of being a bad owner. 

Today Loki walked past a shiny car. upon seeing his reflection which he believed to be another dog he attempted to jump in the car terrifying the passenger. He was indeed on a lead being supervised by myself.


----------



## Guest

I had a work meeting this morning and set Nova up in the crate, then opened and shut the front door like I was leaving the house and quietly snuck in to do my work meeting  @Boxer123


----------



## Guest

I can finally get a face-to-face appointment with the vet, yay! Kenzie's a month overdue with her vaccinations so better get them done. Then the receptionist asked if there's anything else I need to discuss with the vet...so far my list includes getting full 'oldie' bloods, getting her heart murmur x-rayed, checking her crepitus, getting more tablets for her incontinence, and checking what I think is a very pronounced floating rib. The receptionist gave me a double appointment :Hilarious


----------



## Guest

My girl is almost back to normal. She was so well behaved on our afternoon walk that we received many compliments and someone even asked if she was training to be a guide dog (we did some training on our walk). Was so proud of her. We ran into different people and dogs and nowhere near as grouchy when she was on the pain meds.


----------



## Boxer123

Kakite said:


> My girl is almost back to normal. She was so well behaved on our afternoon walk that we received many compliments and someone even asked if she was training to be a guide dog (we did some training on our walk). Was so proud of her. We ran into different people and dogs and nowhere near as grouchy when she was on the pain meds.


That's such good news glad she's on the mend.


----------



## Boxer123

Loki is relaxing after disturbing my work call.


----------



## Guest

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 439338
> Loki is relaxing after disturbing my work call.


the facials :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Guest

I’m going back to work as per normal from Thursday this week and also working a few hours in the office tomorrow. Eeeek! Can’t believe it. My husband isn’t going back until next week. Routine is going back to normal and hoping Nova will be ok. She’s also going back to daycare on Thursday and then twice a week from next week, as she has before.


----------



## Boxer123

Kakite said:


> the facials :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


He cares not for my work.


----------



## Boxer123

They call it puppy love caught the boys having a little kiss. Loki does love Sox.


----------



## Guest

Kakite said:


> I'm going back to work as per normal from Thursday this week and also working a few hours in the office tomorrow. Eeeek! Can't believe it. My husband isn't going back until next week. Routine is going back to normal and hoping Nova will be ok. She's also going back to daycare on Thursday and then twice a week from next week, as she has before.


I'm back from Monday. Slightly worried about Elliot as he's been a bit clingy over lockdown and has a history of SA, but hopefully he'll settle back into the routine.


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Aww that's a lovely pic! They are handsome boys.
Dan has to make do with his hooman for sloppy kisses  I just say to him "kiss Bob" and he stops whatever he's doing and this is the result!


----------



## Lurcherlad

McKenzie said:


> I'm back from Monday. Slightly worried about Elliot as he's been a bit clingy over lockdown and has a history of SA, but hopefully he'll settle back into the routine.


Have you still been leaving him home alone for periods of the day?

Hopefully, he'll get back in the groove without any upsets.


----------



## Guest

@McKenzie I hope he will be ok.let us know how he goes.


----------



## kimthecat

Little Libby is having her teeth cleaned tomorrow. It was booked for just before Easter and then cancelled but I emailed them today and they said they would do it as she has a couple of loose teeth. Im so relieved.


----------



## Beth78

Well we have had a beautiful woods walk today, no freaking out and no loud bangs.
There was a strange loud animal cry in the background but that didn't worry Whisp at all. It sounded like abit like a raven but much much louder and bigger somehow, any ideas as to what it might be ?
Was going to follow the sound but was too scared.


----------



## Linda Weasel

Beth78 said:


> Well we have had a beautiful woods walk today, no freaking out and no loud bangs.
> There was a strange loud animal cry in the background but that didn't worry Whisp at all. It sounded like abit like a raven but much much louder and bigger somehow, any ideas as to what it might be ?
> Was going to follow the sound but was too scared.


If it was like a high pitched, hoarse bark noise then probably a fox.


----------



## Beth78

Linda Weasel said:


> If it was like a high pitched, hoarse bark noise then probably a fox.


Yes I think it was a fox, so loud though


----------



## Guest

Dog on a log


----------



## DanWalkersmum

McKenzie said:


> Dog on a log
> 
> View attachment 439407


stunning pic!


----------



## Teddy-dog

Teddy is enjoying his window seat I 'made' for him


----------



## Teddy-dog

@Kakite Glad Nova is feeling much better! And you're getting back to some sort of normality 

@McKenzie Fingers crossed Elliot slots back into his old life and routine smoothly. It is all confusing for the animals in our lives I think!


----------



## kimthecat

Beth78 said:


> Well we have had a beautiful woods walk today, no freaking out and no loud bangs.
> There was a strange loud animal cry in the background but that didn't worry Whisp at all. It sounded like abit like a raven but much much louder and bigger somehow, any ideas as to what it might be ?
> Was going to follow the sound but was too scared.


Teddy bears picnic ! If you go down to the woods today , you're sure of a big surprise !


----------



## Beth78

Finally taught Whisp paw and now she wont stop


----------



## kimthecat

Beth78 said:


> Finally taught Whisp paw and now she wont stop


:Hilarious I taught Pip to spin . Not a good idea, he turned into a whirling dervish


----------



## Kaily

Beth78 said:


> Finally taught Whisp paw and now she wont stop


Years ago I taught my then horse to beg ~ big mistake!


----------



## Lurcherlad

I taught Jack to snooze on the sofa all day .....


----------



## Beth78

Lurcherlad said:


> I taught Jack to snooze on the sofa all day .....
> 
> View attachment 439438


Nothing like a comfy hound. Wish I could sleep all day like Whisp.


----------



## Teddy-dog

Kaily said:


> Years ago I taught my then horse to beg ~ big mistake!


I have done this too. He comes over to be in the field and bends down for a treat


----------



## Teddy-dog

It was so busy in the park today but we went way over to the pitches on the other side and suddenly no one! Bliss! So Teddy got to chase his tug toy which he loves


----------



## kimthecat

Lurcherlad said:


> I taught Jack to snooze on the sofa all day ....


That must have been difficult.


----------



## Guest

Nova and her buddies at daycare today


----------



## Lurcherlad

kimthecat said:


> That must have been difficult.


He wasn't going to be allowed on the sofa.

That lasted about 20 minutes after we brought him home from rescue 

We even chose our new sofa a couple of years ago to ensure he'd be comfy and one of us could fit on too (when he leaves enough space)!


----------



## kimthecat

Lurcherlad said:


> He wasn't going to be allowed on the sofa.
> 
> That lasted about 20 minutes after we brought him home from rescue
> 
> We even chose our new sofa a couple of years ago to ensure he'd be comfy and one of us could fit on too (when he leaves enough space)!


:Hilarious I got a bigger bed so the dogs could fit in.


----------



## Magyarmum

The Schnauzer boys nearly had a sister but t'was not to be!

I enquired about this little lady who's an 11 year old Puli called Panka. She fitted the bill perfectly except that she hasn't been spayed and at her age the rescue vet doesn't recommend it.

Grisha's neutered but I left Gwylim intact because he's my gentle shy boy and I decided neutering him wouldn't be to his benefit (apart from the fact I'm not really in favour of neutering male dogs) And as I have no way of keeping her apart from the boys when she's in season, I reluctantly had to say no!


----------



## Boxer123

Magyarmum said:


> The Schnauzer boys nearly had a sister but t'was not to be!
> 
> I enquired about this little lady who's an 11 year old Puli called Panka. She fitted the bill perfectly except that she hasn't been spayed and at her age the rescue vet doesn't recommend it.
> 
> Grisha's neutered but I left Gwylim intact because he's my gentle shy boy and I decided neutering him wouldn't be to his benefit (apart from the fact I'm not really in favour of neutering male dogs) And as I have no way of keeping her apart from the boys when she's in season, I reluctantly had to say no!


That's a shame fingers crossed a suitable sister comes along soon.


----------



## Guest

Cold here today!


----------



## Guest

When you come home and open a parcel from your mother in law from Australia and freak the heck out and then another parcel that your husband got as a surprise.


----------



## Boxer123

Kakite said:


> When you come home and open a parcel from your mother in law from Australia and freak the heck out and then another parcel that your husband got as a surprise.
> 
> View attachment 439580


Lucky Nova.


----------



## Guest

Boxer123 said:


> Lucky Nova.


Yeah she gets spoilt.



Magyarmum said:


> The Schnauzer boys nearly had a sister but t'was not to be!
> 
> I enquired about this little lady who's an 11 year old Puli called Panka. She fitted the bill perfectly except that she hasn't been spayed and at her age the rescue vet doesn't recommend it.
> 
> Grisha's neutered but I left Gwylim intact because he's my gentle shy boy and I decided neutering him wouldn't be to his benefit (apart from the fact I'm not really in favour of neutering male dogs) And as I have no way of keeping her apart from the boys when she's in season, I reluctantly had to say no!


awww what a cutie!!! I'm falling in love with the breed.


----------



## Magyarmum

Kakite said:


> Yeah she gets spoilt.
> 
> awww what a cutie!!! I'm falling in love with the breed.


They're lovely little dogs and very common in the villages over here. Panka's coat isn't very long because a Puli normally has dreadlocks which can take days to dry after you've bathed them!


----------



## Guest

Magyarmum said:


> They're lovely little dogs and very common in the villages over here. Panka's coat isn't very long because a Puli normally has dreadlocks which can take days to dry after you've bathed them!


Amazing!


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Kakite said:


> When you come home and open a parcel from your mother in law from Australia and freak the heck out and then another parcel that your husband got as a surprise.
> 
> View attachment 439580


Lucky girl!


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Magyarmum said:


> They're lovely little dogs and very common in the villages over here. Panka's coat isn't very long because a Puli normally has dreadlocks which can take days to dry after you've bathed them!


We saw a couple of these in a local outlet shopping centre last summer. We were sitting outside having a peaceful coffee in the sunshine and suddenly Dan went crazy! Coming towards us were two large black mops, they looked like a large floor polisher, seemingly gliding over the floor. I've never seen a reaction like that from Dan for another dog, they totally freaked him out. I'd imagine that coat would hold all kinds of weird and wonderful things. Just curious as to how would you maintain it?


----------



## Lurcherlad

Magyarmum said:


> They're lovely little dogs and very common in the villages over here. Panka's coat isn't very long because a Puli normally has dreadlocks which can take days to dry after you've bathed them!


I know their coats were meant to protect them from predators as they're herd guard dogs aren't they?

But in a domestic situation I think the coat must be a very unpleasant encumbrance for the dog and unless well maintained I'd worry about skin issues etc.

I'm not keen on extremes


----------



## Guest

All Kongs filled. Can't wait for Nova to try one of the quest bones tomorrow  nothing fancy, all filled with wet food and some have banana/cucumber/carrot:bit of peanut butter in it.


----------



## Boxer123

Kakite said:


> All Kongs filled. Can't wait for Nova to try one of the quest bones tomorrow  nothing fancy, all filled with wet food and some have banana/cucumber/carrot:bit of peanut butter in it.
> 
> View attachment 439599


Looks yummy Sox would not be impressed with the cucumber though.


----------



## Guest

Boxer123 said:


> Looks yummy Sox would not be impressed with the cucumber though.


really? I only buy cucumber for Nova  I actually don't like it and neither does my husband.


----------



## Boxer123

Kakite said:


> really? I only buy cucumber for Nova  I actually don't like it and neither does my husband.


When Sox was a baby boxer he loved fruit and veg now he is strictly a meat and cheese boy.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Jack's chillin' in the garden while I eat a late lunch .... he's had some bikkies 

Thankfully, blissfully unaware of the 2 squirrels who just visited the bird table the other side of me.


----------



## Boxer123

Lurcherlad said:


> Jack's chillin' in the garden while I eat a late lunch .... he's had some bikkies
> 
> Thankfully, blissfully unaware of the 2 squirrels who just visited the bird table the other side of me.
> 
> View attachment 439617


He really is the most relaxed pampered pooch.


----------



## Magyarmum

It's really cold and windy here and not very pleasant to be out.

I think the small black hairy creature felt the same way cos he kept digging his heels in and would only walk if I gave him a treat ..... little s**! In the end I gave up and came home ....................... will try again tomorrow!

Gwylim on strike:Arghh


----------



## Lurcherlad

Magyarmum said:


> It's really cold and windy here and not very pleasant to be out.
> 
> I think the small black hairy creature felt the same way cos he kept digging his heels in and would only walk if I gave him a treat ..... little s**! In the end I gave up and came home ....................... will try again tomorrow!
> 
> Gwylim on strike:Arghh


I couldn't work out which end was which at first!


----------



## Magyarmum

Lurcherlad said:


> I couldn't work out which end was which at first!


I know. They should have gone to the groomer months ago! I finally managed to get appointments but not with our usual groomer, for the 26th and the 29th. Hope the groomer doesn't make too much of a mess.and they bear some resemblance to Schnauzers when she's finished.

And talking of not knowing which end is which here's a photo of Grisha! I'll let you decide


----------



## kimthecat

@Magyarmum :Hilarious She looks like a mop!

Today at the park , a French bulldog was wearing a harness with FRIENDLY on it.  I wanted to shout out to the owner "Your dog might friendly , Mate , but mine aren't !


----------



## Teddy-dog

Me and my mum got chased on our horses today by a young golden retriever  
Our horses are superstars so no drama but the owner didn’t even apologise!!!


----------



## Boxer123

Teddy-dog said:


> Me and my mum got chased on our horses today by a young golden retriever
> Our horses are superstars so no drama but the owner didn't even apologise!!!


So rude soon would have complained if the dog had got kicked. Glad your ok.


----------



## Boxer123

When they realise you have liver paste in your pocket.


----------



## Teddy-dog

Boxer123 said:


> So rude soon would have complained if the dog had got kicked. Glad your ok.


I know exactly! He was jogging and caught up to us and told his dog to stop being a pest and then said to me 'feel free to whip him if he's getting too close' (I always carry a long crop when out).

1) I don't particularly want to whip a dog when it's not really the dogs fault but the owner who isn't bothered about controlling it! (I do waft it in their direction and it sometimes works).
2) it's not my job to control your dog!

I'm normally very non confrontational but I did say back that he should have it on a lead if he can't control it. I just got a dirty look.


----------



## Teddy-dog

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 439630
> When they realise you have liver paste in your pocket.


Their faces are the best! Sox is like 'you've got what in your pocket now???'


----------



## Lurcherlad

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 439630
> When they realise you have liver paste in your pocket.


Jack's loving being on Gabapentin twice a day - using either bread with cheese spread, pate, raw mince or grated cheese to disguise his tablet. One dummy nugget to get his juices flowing then the "laced" nugget doesn't touch the sides! And delivered to him on the sofa!


----------



## Boxer123

Emptied his toy box then passed out.


----------



## Guest

Before the lockdown we started walking with my friend and her dog Marley who isn't really good near other dogs. They haven't seen each other for about 8 weeks now and we ran into them this morning and the dogs had a play for the first time which we didn't expect! They were so gentle with each other.


----------



## Magyarmum




----------



## Magyarmum

After today's walk I've decided to rename the boys Poirot and Morse.

Why? Because a walk that would normally take 10 minutes took nearly 45 minutes because the Schnauzer boys insisted on inspecting every blade of grass and every millimetre of ground in minute detail! We only got as far as the cart track at the top of my land and a short way along it. And being a really horrid mum I wouldn't let them drink from the puddle in front of the biggest dung pile I've ever seen I'm such a spoil sport!

Grisha's now having a mad moment, playing football on the driveway with his furry moony man and Gwylim's telling him off for being a lout

No photos cos I forgot to take my mobile!


----------



## Guest

Got McKenzie to the vet today for her vaccinations and annual check up (I had to wear a mask but could have a face to face appointment). It went really well - she confirmed the lump I thought was a floating rib is as I thought, the vet is happy with the dose of her incontinence meds, and her joints are really good even though she has some crepitus (well, she creaks around at home but her joints never make any noise when the vet manipulates them!). We discussed her heart murmur but decided that an echo would be the best test if I wanted to check up on it (she had an echo about 6 years ago and an xray last year). However, her murmur isn't any worse and she has no symptoms of heart problems, plus the nearest vet who can do an echo is 2 hours away, so we decided it's probably not really necessary right now.

The surprising part of the visit was Kenzie was apparently she was the model dog when the vet took her out the back to take bloods, apparently she didn't even flinch. She really doesn't love the vets so I'm pleased she behaved herself. 

I'm really impressed with my new vet - we've seen her twice now since moving here at the beginning of the year and she's awesome. I think she's already figured out that I'm the obsessive type who wants to know every detail! The bloods should be back tomorrow (and I asked if she could email me a copy ) so hopefully they come back all good.


----------



## Magyarmum

Gwylim's all ready for training tomorrow and shoshul dish dancing!


----------



## Boxer123

Fun in the sun today.


----------



## Guest

McKenzie said:


> Got McKenzie to the vet today for her vaccinations and annual check up (I had to wear a mask but could have a face to face appointment). It went really well - she confirmed the lump I thought was a floating rib is as I thought, the vet is happy with the dose of her incontinence meds, and her joints are really good even though she has some crepitus (well, she creaks around at home but her joints never make any noise when the vet manipulates them!). We discussed her heart murmur but decided that an echo would be the best test if I wanted to check up on it (she had an echo about 6 years ago and an xray last year). However, her murmur isn't any worse and she has no symptoms of heart problems, plus the nearest vet who can do an echo is 2 hours away, so we decided it's probably not really necessary right now.
> 
> The surprising part of the visit was Kenzie was apparently she was the model dog when the vet took her out the back to take bloods, apparently she didn't even flinch. She really doesn't love the vets so I'm pleased she behaved herself.
> 
> I'm really impressed with my new vet - we've seen her twice now since moving here at the beginning of the year and she's awesome. I think she's already figured out that I'm the obsessive type who wants to know every detail! The bloods should be back tomorrow (and I asked if she could email me a copy ) so hopefully they come back all good.


Obsessive or extremely caring


----------



## Guest

Morning walk in the cold today, start to a beautiful clear sky day.

[


----------



## Guest

I went to get changed and when I came into the lounge I found her like this (husband said thought she was cold  )


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Dan loves mornings like this! He loves the frost, leaping about like bambi lol. Nova looks like she feels the same.


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Dan love the country park last night. Last time we were there it was really boggy and wet - I think he wondered where the water had gone!


----------



## Boxer123

Free to any home

Baby Boxer - Loki enjoys long walks and an owner with a good sense of humour. You must share your bed and food.

it's only 6:15 and so far he has farted in my face and tried ripping up my canvas boxes in the wardrobe.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 439908
> Free to any home
> 
> Baby Boxer - Loki enjoys long walks and an owner with a good sense of humour. You must share your bed and food.
> 
> it's only 6:15 and so far he has farted in my face and tried ripping up my canvas boxes in the wardrobe.


He's so cute x


----------



## Lurcherlad

Woken up to the “dawn chorus” of Jack giving himself a bed bath. Licking and snuffling as he gives his bits a good wash!


----------



## Magyarmum

I got woken up at 5.45 by a tubby Schnauzer boy jumping on top of me and shoving his wet nose into my face


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 439908
> Free to any home
> 
> Baby Boxer - Loki enjoys long walks and an owner with a good sense of humour. You must share your bed and food.
> 
> it's only 6:15 and so far he has farted in my face and tried ripping up my canvas boxes in the wardrobe.


SOLD!


----------



## Boxer123

DanWalkersmum said:


> SOLD!


He is on his way a stamp on his butt. He has had a serious think about his behaviour this morning.


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 439919
> 
> 
> He is on his way a stamp on his butt. He has had a serious think about his behaviour this morning.


Awww he is gorgeous! You wouldn't want him any other way - would you (?)


----------



## Boxer123

DanWalkersmum said:


> Awww he is gorgeous! You wouldn't want him any other way - would you (?)


No I wouldn't he is mad as a box of frogs either sleepy or doing naughties but I love him. He just makes me laugh those box dividers have been in the wardrobe ages but he chooses today to attack them. We had a great run today.


----------



## Linda Weasel

found online, haven't done it yet...

edit: got number 2. Dough-beer-man.


----------



## Sarah H

Fly was totes knackered yesterday after a whole day of .....lurching? Such a sleeping beauty....


----------



## Lurcherlad

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 439919
> 
> 
> He is on his way a stamp on his butt. He has had a serious think about his behaviour this morning.


I did ask Jack if we could have him but he said he'd leave home!

He doesn't want his tranquil existence destroyed


----------



## Boxer123

Lurcherlad said:


> I did ask Jack if we could have him but he said he'd leave home!
> 
> He doesn't want his tranquil existence destroyed


And destroyed it would be once pupper arrived.


----------



## Boxer123

Sarah H said:


> Fly was totes knackered yesterday after a whole day of .....lurching? Such a sleeping beauty....


I hear lurching is hard work.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Jack agrees .... Lurching is exhausting!


----------



## rona

Got up at 6am this morning, picked up my friends dog an hour later and walked for just over a couple of hours. It was lovely and cool, and the sun didn't pop through until we'd finished


----------



## Beth78

rona said:


> Got up at 6am this morning, picked up my friends dog an hour later and walked for just over a couple of hours. It was lovely and cool, and the sun didn't pop through until we'd finished


That sounds familiar, do you walk in the countryside?


----------



## Beth78

Whisp is flat out as well, lucky hound, if only she could give me sleep tips.


----------



## rona

Beth78 said:


> That sounds familiar, do you walk in the countryside?


Oh yes, he's not dog friendly, so the remoter the better for us


----------



## Boxer123

A mad 5 minutes.


----------



## Teddy-dog

So with the new social distancing rules me and mum managed to go to the dog field and Teddy got to see his BFFs! He was so happy his tail didn't stop wagging. He had a run with Baz and chased his ball.

I was happy to see the whippets too they were very happy to see us


----------



## Guest

Love the photo @Teddy-dog

It's another gorgeous day over here so can't wait to get out with Nova. She's very lazy this morning so we won't go for a walk until later.


----------



## Guest

Vet just called, Kenzie's bloods all came back normal


----------



## Guest

Finally the lickimats turned up and I think Nova loves it. She only tried to chew it once and when I said to her "Only licking" she proceeded to lick  I don't think I would use it unsupervised at this stage but definitely glad we got it. I also really want a snuffelmat, I suck at making things though!


----------



## Boxer123

Gets your butt up hooman let's run.


----------



## Beth78

Kakite said:


> Finally the lickimats turned up and I think Nova loves it. She only tried to chew it once and when I said to her "Only licking" she proceeded to lick  I don't think I would use it unsupervised at this stage but definitely glad we got it. I also really want a snuffelmat, I suck at making things though!
> 
> View attachment 439978


Whisp loves her snuffle mat, she cant resist pulling bits off every time though.
I got hers from ebay.


----------



## lullabydream

Kakite said:


> Finally the lickimats turned up and I think Nova loves it. She only tried to chew it once and when I said to her "Only licking" she proceeded to lick  I don't think I would use it unsupervised at this stage but definitely glad we got it. I also really want a snuffelmat, I suck at making things though!
> 
> View attachment 439978


I suck at making things but honestly cutting strips and then tying them its easy to do.


----------



## Guest

I love autumn. I really needed this golden hour walk today. My mind feels so heavy at the moment and the walks are decompression walks for me as well.


----------



## Guest

lullabydream said:


> I suck at making things but honestly cutting strips and then tying them its easy to do.


I might give it a go  I found a "how to" and just need to get the material.


----------



## Guest

Kakite said:


> I love autumn. I really needed this golden hour walk today. My mind feels so heavy at the moment and the walks are decompression walks for me as well.
> 
> View attachment 440216
> 
> View attachment 440217
> 
> View attachment 440218


Beautiful!

I just finished my first week back at work after lockdown and boy was it tough! Took the dogs to the beach this afternoon. Since coming out of lockdown Elliot finds everything really exciting! He wants to greet every person and every dog and while his enthusiasm is very cute, I spend the whole walk recalling him and telling him to 'leave' so I hope he gets over it soon!


----------



## Magyarmum

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=269229240795080


----------



## Boxer123

Loki has finally worn himself out. He has reached the peak of his naughties and is hopefully now going to flatten the curve.


----------



## Teddy-dog

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 440261
> Loki has finally worn himself out. He has reached the peak of his naughties and is hopefully now going to flatten the curve.


unless there is a second peak :Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Teddy-dog

Teddy has been sleeping with his face squished and he always wakes up looking like this :Hilarious


----------



## Boxer123

Teddy-dog said:


> unless there is a second peak :Hilarious:Hilarious


My feeling is there maybe.



Teddy-dog said:


> Teddy has been sleeping with his face squished and he always wakes up looking like this :Hilarious
> 
> View attachment 440267


I love squashed face look the boys get that.


----------



## Sarah H

Teddy-dog said:


> Teddy has been sleeping with his face squished and he always wakes up looking like this :Hilarious
> 
> View attachment 440267


lol love the squashed face look!


----------



## Teddy-dog

Boxer123 said:


> I love squashed face look the boys get that.





Sarah H said:


> lol love the squashed face look!


it's just the cutest isn't it  he's usually still sleepy so a bit dopey which makes it even better


----------



## Sarah H

Teddy-dog said:


> it's just the cutest isn't it  he's usually still sleepy so a bit dopey which makes it even better


Nooka gets it and cos of her squishy face she looks hilarious


----------



## Teddy-dog

Sarah H said:


> Nooka gets it and cos of her squishy face she looks hilarious


Ahhh bless her! I bet she looks adorable


----------



## Sarah H

Teddy-dog said:


> Ahhh bless her! I bet she looks adorable


with her bed hair too it is pretty cute


----------



## Guest

We did a nice hike today, no pictures - just wanted to take it all in, but here's Nova afterwards just before falling asleep for a nap


----------



## Lurcherlad

Aww how cute! Snug as a bug


----------



## Guest

Lurcherlad said:


> Aww how cute! Snug as a bug


yeah it's getting cooler here. It's evening now and only 12 degrees eeek.


----------



## Guest

I ordered Nova a nice warm coat but it’ll take a while for it to arrive, we had to get her size reordered.


----------



## Guest

We had a lovely walk today. I was planning to just walk along the cliffs but then saw how deserted the beach was (it wasn't a very nice day) so we popped down to the beach afterwards.

A wet and sandy Elliot tested out his new navy equafleece


----------



## Guest

He is sooo fluffy  @McKenzie

nova tested her other lickimat and pleased to say she didn't try and chew it 

downside is that husband absolutely hates the sound of her licking that mat  oh well guess he's gotta go then  (just joking...or am I?!)


----------



## Guest

Nova had a pamper night - lickimat first, nails trimmed, brushed and massaged with just a tiny bit of coconut oil and now she’s sleeping upside down  I found her jumper that was way too big when she was spayed and it fits her now. It’s quite cold and she looks very comfy in it.


----------



## Guest

@Jason25 haven't read from you in a while.How are you and the lovely Miss Daisy?


----------



## MissKittyKat

We got up early and went to the beach. We have missed it so much but had a nice time. Woody nearly exploded in excitement when we arrive


----------



## Guest

MissKittyKat said:


> We got up early and went to the beach. We have missed it so much but had a nice time. Woody nearly exploded in excitement when we arrive
> 
> View attachment 440311
> View attachment 440312
> View attachment 440313
> View attachment 440314


awwwww he looks super excited.


----------



## Boxer123

MissKittyKat said:


> We got up early and went to the beach. We have missed it so much but had a nice time. Woody nearly exploded in excitement when we arrive
> 
> View attachment 440311
> View attachment 440312
> View attachment 440313
> View attachment 440314


It looks lovely there so jealous.


----------



## Magyarmum

Kakite said:


> @Jason25 haven't read from you in a while.How are you and the lovely Miss Daisy?


I was just thinking the same thing!

@Jason25 where are you?

We miss you and the beautiful Daisy


----------



## MissKittyKat

Boxer123 said:


> It looks lovely there so jealous.


I'm not close enough for my liking but we can easily get to different bits of of the coast within a 15/20min drive x


----------



## Lurcherlad

I COULD get to the beach at Southend in 45 minutes ...... 

No chance! 

Even in normal circumstances we avoid it like the plague (except maybe in the dead of Winter when there’s less people about for a drive out, a bag of chips, hot donuts and a walk on the Prom with Jack)


----------



## MissKittyKat

Lurcherlad said:


> I COULD get to the beach at Southend in 45 minutes ......
> 
> No chance!
> 
> Even in normal circumstances we avoid it like the plague (except maybe in the dead of Winter when there's less people about for a drive out, a bag of chips, hot donuts and a walk on the Prom with Jack)


We only go to beaches that are quiet and really early. Camber is still closed but in the 19 years I've lived in the South East I've only visited once, which works for me


----------



## Boxer123

Loki is pulling out all the cute today.


----------



## Guest

Question: What do I do?

Nova tried to hump my husbands leg tonight. I wasn’t in the room but when I came back she did it again to him. He actually thought she was going to poop  and freaked out. So we decided if she does it again, he will say leave it and get up and walk away.

It rained all day here today so we didn’t get any walks so wonder if she was bored. She’s never done this before. 

Should we be worried?


----------



## Magyarmum




----------



## Boxer123

Kakite said:


> Question: What do I do?
> 
> Nova tried to hump my husbands leg tonight. I wasn't in the room but when I came back she did it again to him. He actually thought she was going to poop  and freaked out. So we decided if she does it again, he will say leave it and get up and walk away.
> 
> It rained all day here today so we didn't get any walks so wonder if she was bored. She's never done this before.
> 
> Should we be worried?


It could be that she is bored I am lucky neither of my boys jump so can't really offer advice. Poor hubby !


----------



## Lurcherlad

We have a visitor on our fence right now ...










He's thinking about it but jack's snoozing at my feet so he'll have to be very quiet!


----------



## Boxer123

My sleeping beauty.


----------



## Teddy-dog

Kakite said:


> Question: What do I do?
> 
> Nova tried to hump my husbands leg tonight. I wasn't in the room but when I came back she did it again to him. He actually thought she was going to poop  and freaked out. So we decided if she does it again, he will say leave it and get up and walk away.
> 
> It rained all day here today so we didn't get any walks so wonder if she was bored. She's never done this before.
> 
> Should we be worried?


She is probably just overexcited or has excess energy so is a bit frustrated. I'd just interrupt and direct her onto something more appropriate for an outlet like a toy or a puzzle. Teddy humps when he gets excited about something - mostly food! - but he has a big unicorn teddy (bigger than him) that he humps!


----------



## Lurcherlad

As always, Jack's never quite on his bedding ....


----------



## Guest

Lurcherlad said:


> As always, Jack's never quite on his bedding ....
> 
> View attachment 440482


oh snuggle bun


----------



## Guest

I'm so excited I've signed us up for a training class. We need to complete this to be accepted for beginners agility training which we could start in October this year  I was never really interested in agility until I saw some of @McKenzie s posts and videos


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Lurcherlad said:


> As always, Jack's never quite on his bedding ....
> 
> View attachment 440482


I love how you always put a cushion under his head lol.


----------



## Guest

Kakite said:


> Question: What do I do?
> 
> Nova tried to hump my husbands leg tonight. I wasn't in the room but when I came back she did it again to him. He actually thought she was going to poop  and freaked out. So we decided if she does it again, he will say leave it and get up and walk away.
> 
> It rained all day here today so we didn't get any walks so wonder if she was bored. She's never done this before.
> 
> Should we be worried?


Kenzie humps her bed when she's over-excited/over-stimulated, often after a walk or if we have visitors over! The only time I've seen Elliot ever hump anything was in really excited play with his brother.



Kakite said:


> I'm so excited I've signed us up for a training class. We need to complete this to be accepted for beginners agility training which we could start in October this year  I was never really interested in agility until I saw some of @McKenzie s posts and videos


Yay  Nova's going to LOVE agility, it's in her DNA


----------



## Magyarmum

No rain but cold and miserable this morning. The Schnauzer boys went out just long enough for a wee.

Gwylim's gone back to bed and Grisha's made himself comfortable on the sofa


----------



## Guest

It was a drizzly, cold walk this afternoon so I whipped out Kenzie's newest equafleece to dry her out and warm her up.


----------



## Boxer123

McKenzie said:


> It was a drizzly, cold walk this afternoon so I whipped out Kenzie's newest equafleece to dry her out and warm her up.
> 
> View attachment 440496


So cute I could eat her.


----------



## Boxer123

We've been to the rented field this morning and Loki ran into a tree . He seems ok but I guess might wake up a bit stiff. After months of suffering I have finally managed to get some eggs for Sox breakfast he is happy boy today.


----------



## Guest

Oh Loki ouch!!!!


----------



## Boxer123

Kakite said:


> Oh Loki ouch!!!!


He seems ok he cuddles his snake to make it better.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Woody under close supervision from his brother this morning whilst enjoying his bone.


----------



## Magyarmum

It's been one of "those" days today! A combination of being messed around by other people and messing other people around by me :Arghh

To cut a long story short I've waited in for three days for a parcel to arrive which hasn't and apparently despite havin spent each afternoon sitting by my phone waiting for the delivery man to phone to check if I'm in, the phone has remained silent. I hate this particular company because the same thing happens every time. I don't have any problem with any of the other courier services only this one!

And much as I hate doing it I've cancelled tomorrow and Fridays appointments at the groomers, because I just got an email from Robbie, Gwylim's breeder to say they can groom the dogs the Sunday after next. .His wife does such a professional job on the boys it was only because I was becoming desperate enough to allow someone else to groom them!

And excitingly we'll get to meet the 13 week old puppy Robbie's just bought . An Anatolian Mastiff which will grow up to look like this one.


----------



## DanWalkersmum

McKenzie said:


> It was a drizzly, cold walk this afternoon so I whipped out Kenzie's newest equafleece to dry her out and warm her up.
> 
> View attachment 440496


I love that colour on her! :Kiss


----------



## Jim40

Then & Now







Thought I would put on a photo of Delta 13.5 yrs ago . When we first took her home from the centre.
Roll on a lot of ups and downs and how she is today







She is failing a bit but still with us.


----------



## Boxer123

Jim40 said:


> Then & Now
> View attachment 440532
> 
> Thought I would put on a photo of Delta 13.5 yrs ago . When we first took her home from the centre.
> Roll on a lot of ups and downs and how she is today
> View attachment 440533
> 
> She is failing a bit but still with us.


Gorgeous girl she reminds me of my lily who I last in 2018. How old was she when you got her ?


----------



## Jim40

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 440535
> 
> 
> Gorgeous girl she reminds me of my lily who I last in 2018. How old was she when you got her ?


She was 5 MTHS old but that's the oldest photo I could find.


----------



## Jim40

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 440535
> 
> 
> Gorgeous girl she reminds me of my lily who I last in 2018. How old was she when you got her ?


Can't help it. But there really is something about the boxer that no other dog can match. But that's only my own personal opinion.


----------



## Boxer123

Jim40 said:


> She was 5 MTHS old but that's the oldest photo I could find.


Bless her she looks to be a lovely girl. I miss my lilies so much. She was the funniest girl and would get cross with you if you didn't do what she wanted. I got her at 5 months she was being rehomed. I can't imagine home without a boxer.


----------



## Guest

Long line happiness in this grey day... nova was happily mooching around everywhere and was on her best behaviour.


----------



## Guest

McKenzie said:


> It was a drizzly, cold walk this afternoon so I whipped out Kenzie's newest equafleece to dry her out and warm her up.
> 
> View attachment 440496


looking gorgeous miss kenzie  nova has a Westie friend named Dora but they moved away. Miss my Dora snuggles!!!


----------



## Magyarmum




----------



## Boxer123

Magyarmum said:


>


I think @Teddy-dog needs to show Teddy this.


----------



## Teddy-dog

Boxer123 said:


> I think @Teddy-dog needs to show Teddy this.


Omg yes!!! He is constantly shouting at squirrels :Hilarious I don't know what he'd do if he actually got near one


----------



## Lurcherlad

Teddy-dog said:


> Omg yes!!! He is constantly shouting at squirrels :Hilarious I don't know what he'd do if he actually got near one


I know what Jack would do 

That's one area where he's not "laid back"!


----------



## Teddy-dog

Lurcherlad said:


> I know what Jack would do
> 
> That's one area where he's not "laid back"!


Haha! My parents whippet is like that too. I'm not sure Teddy has a killer instinct but he definitely loves to chase!


----------



## Guest

Cheeky girl at day care while the hoomans earn the kibble.


----------



## Guest

Just finished our first “Good manners” lesson. It was so fun  first lesson was without the dogs, can’t wait for next week.


----------



## Boxer123

Kakite said:


> Just finished our first "Good manners" lesson. It was so fun  first lesson was without the dogs, can't wait for next week.


We could do with that although what Loki lacks in manners he makes up for in looks 

A good run this morning.


----------



## Guest

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 440809
> View attachment 440810
> View attachment 440811
> View attachment 440812
> 
> 
> We could do with that although what Loki lacks in manners he makes up for in looks
> 
> A good run this morning.


awwww Loki Boy  what a handsome boy! I feel like I know them.


----------



## Magyarmum

Last Tuesday was our first time back at training since mid March. As Grisha has started to become reactive to the one and only cyclist in the village, training took place in a supermarket car park which has a bike lane in front of it 

He must have seen at least a dozen cyclists in the half hour we stood next to the lane, by which time he'd given up barking, (treats are so much better) :Angelic

Gabor suggested he get up close and personal to the hated contraption which Grisha wasn't too sure about and I managed to snap this sinister looking photo of him and the "faceless" man!


----------



## Boxer123

Magyarmum said:


> Last Tuesday was our first time back at training since mid March. As Grisha has started to become reactive to the one and only cyclist in the village, training took place in a supermarket car park which has a bike lane in front of it
> 
> He must have seen at least a dozen in the half hour we stood next to the lane, by which time he'd given up barking, (treats are so much better) :Angelic
> 
> Gabor suggested he get up close and personal to the hated contraption which Grisha wasn't too sure about and I managed to snap this sinister looking photo of him and the "faceless" man!


Brave boy Loki says bikes are fun to chase if hooman would just let me off the lead.


----------



## Kaily

Hi everyone, took Alfie swimming today.


----------



## Magyarmum

Boxer123 said:


> Brave boy Loki says bikes are fun to chase if hooman would just let me off the lead.


Luckily Grisha doesn't want to chase bikes, he's scared of them and barks to make them go away. Unlike Gwylim and being younger, Grisha hasn't had much experience of busy places, with lots noise, people and vehicles and he finds it all rather overwhelming.

I'm fortunately in finding Gabor and basically all we'll be doing this summer is taking the Schnauzer boys for walks in different locations to get them used to coping with whatever situation we might find ourselves in.


----------



## Magyarmum

Gwylim and Grisha exploring the garden this morning


----------



## rottiemum

Hi all
Hope everyone is well! Your dogs are all looking good.
I've been doing some muzzle training with Dougie for about a week. Short sessions. We're at the point he gets excited to see it (gets special treats for this!). And he is starting to get it.
To the point he's not Always trying to take it off...still not keen but I finally think we're making progress.
He gets some off lead time every day and is great with recall. Getting better when he sees other dogs too.
Anyway here's a pic or two of the wee madman...

ETA...Not sure why it put duplicates...oops!


----------



## MissKittyKat

Someone knew he wasn't allowed in until the ball was dropped, I could see the cogs turning whilst he decided which way to go


----------



## Boxer123

MissKittyKat said:


> Someone knew he wasn't allowed in until the ball was dropped, I could see the cogs turning whilst he decided which way to go
> 
> View attachment 440851


Loki is always trying to bring manky balls in. Life is so hard.


----------



## Magyarmum

Boxer123 said:


> Loki is always trying to bring manky balls in. Life is so hard.


Grisha's got a squeaky ball which he rushes around the driveway squeaking.. Poor Gwylim hates squeaky balls and as soon as he hears the first squeak he runs in the house and hides.


----------



## Boxer123

Magyarmum said:


> Grisha's got a squeaky ball which he rushes around the driveway squeaking.. Poor Gwylim hates squeaky balls and as soon as he hears the first squeak he runs in the house and hides.


He wouldn't want to live with Loki then the squeaking never ends.


----------



## Magyarmum




----------



## Magyarmum

That Grisha boy of mine is completely bonkers!

So far this morning he's bounced all over my bed, dragged both his and Gwylim's blankets out onto the driveway, plus Gwylim's vet bed. He's just about emptied his toy box the contents of which are scattered all over the garden, and in the process, knocked over the water bowl spilling water all over the kitchen floor.

He's now exhausted and has fallen asleep on the living room carpet!


----------



## Boxer123

Magyarmum said:


> That Grisha boy of mine is completely bonkers!
> 
> So far this morning he's bounced all over my bed, dragged both his and Gwylim's blankets out onto the driveway, plus Gwylim's vet bed. He's just about emptied his toy box the contents of which are scattered all over the garden, and in the process, knocked over the water bowl spilling water all over the kitchen floor.
> 
> He's now exhausted and has fallen asleep on the living room carpet!


Him and Loki would get on so well.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Jack’s been snoozing soundly on the sofa since we got back from our walk this morning ....... :Angelic


----------



## Guest

Elliot's usually very much a hot dog, but after his haircut yesterday and -1 temperatures this morning, he decided he might try getting under the covers. He's got his equafleece on under there too!


----------



## Guest

I tried to have my coffee in bed this morning but Nova had other ideas


----------



## Siskin

Thought this was fun.

How does your dog sleep?


----------



## Guest

No. 2










No. 4










No. 7


----------



## Guest

We've got a bank holiday here so the pups and I went on a little road trip. It was a beautiful sunny day but very cold! This was the first time Elliot had seen a really thick frost and he thought it was a bit funny and rolled in it a few times. I actually just took their fleeces in case they needed them to warm up afterwards but they actually needed them on for the whole walk. I'm so annoyed I didn't coordinate collars and fleeces!!! :Arghh :Banghead


----------



## Guest

@McKenzie aw how gorgeous are your pups! They should be brand ambassadors for their outfits.

We have torrential rain and flooding here... hubby and I went out to do some shopping for exercise gear and got Nova some wet food and we found a ball that glows in the dark when it hits the ground. Nova is super excited now  we will do some indoor training and games so she doesn't go crazy and hump hubby's legs again  (hasn't done it since she did it for the first time though).


----------



## Boxer123

Kakite said:


> No. 2
> 
> View attachment 440928
> 
> 
> No. 4
> 
> View attachment 440930
> 
> 
> No. 7
> 
> View attachment 440932


Lovely sleepy pictures.


----------



## Boxer123

McKenzie said:


> We've got a bank holiday here so the pups and I went on a little road trip. It was a beautiful sunny day but very cold! This was the first time Elliot had seen a really thick frost and he thought it was a bit funny and rolled in it a few times. I actually just took their fleeces in case they needed them to warm up afterwards but they actually needed them on for the whole walk. I'm so annoyed I didn't coordinate collars and fleeces!!! :Arghh :Banghead
> 
> View attachment 440941
> 
> 
> View attachment 440940
> 
> 
> View attachment 440942
> 
> 
> View attachment 440943


Wow that is so beautiful.


----------



## Boxer123

A sleepy bear.


----------



## Boxer123

Morning fun.


----------



## Guest

Suddenly, after nearly 4 years of life, Elliot has decided it’s quite nice to sleep under the duvet! However he’s such a heavy sleeper I’m worried he will accidentally suffocate! So I pull him up so his head is on the pillow and he’s sleeping like a person. But I’m not a crazy dog lady...


----------



## Boxer123

McKenzie said:


> Suddenly, after nearly 4 years of life, Elliot has decided it's quite nice to sleep under the duvet! However he's such a heavy sleeper I'm worried he will accidentally suffocate! So I pull him up so his head is on the pillow and he's sleeping like a person. But I'm not a crazy dog lady...


Loki sleeps like this in the winter he has his head on a pillow. So to answer your question do they have run of the house ....


----------



## Guest

Nova does the same @McKenzie and we always make sure she has an "air hole" lol too scared she can't breathe


----------



## Engel98

Decided to put up the pool today. Threw in some carrots and kale. Dogs are now fishing lol.

And yes, last year I did actually buy a paddling pool specifically for the dogs...I'm not crazy, you are


----------



## JenKyzer

Engel98 said:


> Decided to put up the pool today. Threw in some carrots and kale. Dogs are now fishing lol.
> 
> And yes, last year I did actually buy a paddling pool specifically for the dogs...I'm not crazy, you are
> 
> View attachment 441099
> View attachment 441100


We have a pool for the dogs too 

The only image I have rather than a video of them digging/fishing in it...










obviously humans can cool down in there too 

that's what we're doing today 

we've already played 'throw the toy into the water, I'll fish and fetch, then repeat' .. :Woot


----------



## Magyarmum




----------



## Boxer123

In the winter when it's cold I normally end up with Loki in bed. Sox is normally in the spare room or downstairs. Now it's so hot Loki is downstairs.

The last few nights I've really been suffering with hayfever which has set my asthma off. The last couple of nights I've been wheezing in bed. Sox has come in both nights and got in my bed then moved on the floor when he gets to hot.


----------



## Boxer123

Meanwhile it's 6:10 in the morning and Loki is on form.


----------



## Guest

Hope you feel better soon @Boxer123

We had a mooch around the shore today


----------



## MissKittyKat

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 441141
> In the winter when it's cold I normally end up with Loki in bed. Sox is normally in the spare room or downstairs. Now it's so hot Loki is downstairs.
> 
> The last few nights I've really been suffering with hayfever which has set my asthma off. The last couple of nights I've been wheezing in bed. Sox has come in both nights and got in my bed then moved on the floor when he gets to hot.





Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 441142
> Meanwhile it's 6:10 in the morning and Loki is on form.


Like chalk and cheese 

My hayfever is the worst it's ever been since last Wednesday. Antihistamines just taking off the edge. Hopefully the cooler temps will help.

Morning walk.


----------



## Guest

MissKittyKat said:


> Like chalk and cheese
> 
> My hayfever is the worst it's ever been since last Wednesday. Antihistamines just taking off the edge. Hopefully the cooler temps will help.
> 
> Morning walk.
> 
> View attachment 441144


we are going into winter and my allergies are just settling down now over here 

I love Woodys collar.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 441141
> In the winter when it's cold I normally end up with Loki in bed. Sox is normally in the spare room or downstairs. Now it's so hot Loki is downstairs.
> 
> The last few nights I've really been suffering with hayfever which has set my asthma off. The last couple of nights I've been wheezing in bed. Sox has come in both nights and got in my bed then moved on the floor when he gets to hot.


That sounds miserable 

Is it worth a check up with your asthma nurse in case your meds can be tweaked to give more relief?


----------



## MissKittyKat

Kakite said:


> I love Woodys collar.


Me too, particularly as I'm a colour coordinated freak!

It is made by zero DC, based in Czech Republic. They make one of the canicross harnesses I use so all matching  and of course name tagged.

I don't think it's recommended to have your dog's name on his tag or collar over here, in case they are stolen but I liked it too much and he's never far away from me.


----------



## Jim40

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 441142
> Meanwhile it's 6:10 in the morning and Loki is on form.


Typical boxer. up to their usual antics. Well done Loki.


----------



## Guest

@Boxer123 the broccoli lying innocently in the background though


----------



## Boxer123

Lurcherlad said:


> That sounds miserable
> 
> Is it worth a check up with your asthma nurse in case your meds can be tweaked to give more relief?


Just had a telling off from my mum about the same thing


----------



## Boxer123

Kakite said:


> @Boxer123 the broccoli lying innocently in the background though


Wherever Loki is the broccoli is not far behind.


----------



## rottiemum

Not really dog related (well, we were doing some muzzle training at the time)...
I'm fuming. Bins out today (blue recycling and red glass). I hadn't brought the blue one in yet. Red ones were getting picked up...so I look up to see a guy drag my blue bin 2 houses down and they've (the bin men) filled it with bottles.
So they empty it but now it absolutely reeks of beer. And they left it down the road (the number is on it in huge stickers).

Just ranting but it has made me (probably unreasonably) cross!! I suppose lesson learned...Don't be the last one to take in your bin!


----------



## Harry Cooper

I


Engel98 said:


> Decided to put up the pool today. Threw in some carrots and kale. Dogs are now fishing lol.
> 
> And yes, last year I did actually buy a paddling pool specifically for the dogs...I'm not crazy, you are
> 
> View attachment 441099
> View attachment 441100


 I have one of these too and my pups absolutely love it. Plus it's been very helpful in keeping them busy at home in this time


----------



## Jim40

Over the last while I've seen posts about artificial grass. Picked this up on another boxer site. Never gave any thought before but it made me think. After all artificial grass is man made. Our weather here today is not too warm. I don't have artificial grass and I'm not promoting one over the other. Personal tastes again.







Put onto another boxer forum. Don't know where they are based. Replies are giving mixed reviews. Pay your money and take your chance.


----------



## Magyarmum




----------



## Lurcherlad

Oh Jack - not again 










Getting silly now - not sure how he got his bed in that state, sticking up in the air like that!


----------



## Boxer123

Lurcherlad said:


> Oh Jack - not again
> 
> View attachment 441238
> 
> 
> Getting silly now - not sure how he got his bed in that state, sticking up in the air like that!


if sleeping were an art form Jack would win.


----------



## Jason25

Kakite said:


> @Jason25 haven't read from you in a while.How are you and the lovely Miss Daisy?





Magyarmum said:


> I was just thinking the same thing!
> 
> @Jason25 where are you?
> 
> We miss you and the beautiful Daisy


Hey sorry I haven't been on in a while it's been a bit up and down recently but all better now 

Daisy has been fine and this lockdown has done her the world of good. She has got a lot more confident outside the house.

You can really see the change in body language when we're out, tail up a lot higher and looks like she is prancing lol

She also spends a lot more time in front of me walking instead of falling behind sniffing etc.


----------



## Engel98

Boxer123 said:


> Sox has come in both nights and got in my bed then moved on the floor when he gets to hot.


Wish Bella would do the same. She does the dog equivalent of starfish. Despite being a toy breed, she knows how to take up the bed


----------



## Jason25

Who knew buoys could be so much fun


----------



## Magyarmum




----------



## Guest

Jason25 said:


> Hey sorry I haven't been on in a while it's been a bit up and down recently but all better now
> 
> Daisy has been fine and this lockdown has done her the world of good. She has got a lot more confident outside the house.
> 
> You can really see the change in body language when we're out, tail up a lot higher and looks like she is prancing lol
> 
> She also spends a lot more time in front of me walking instead of falling behind sniffing etc.


Glad you're doing okay and I love the photos of Miss Daisy, she's SO sweet. Missed that big grinning face.


----------



## Boxer123

Jason25 said:


> Who knew buoys could be so much fun
> View attachment 441243
> 
> 
> View attachment 441244


Lovely to see Daisy again I missed her smily face.


----------



## Boxer123

Yay it's cooler much more fun for boxers. Loki spotted a Peacock.


----------



## Magyarmum

When one dog decides it wants to go one way and the other wants to go in the opposite direction


----------



## Boxer123

When you fall asleep with all your toys.


----------



## Guest

My little wolf


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 441362
> When you fall asleep with all your toys.


Looks like he's blowing green bubbles


----------



## Magyarmum

Typical Schnauzer, sticking their nose into everything!


----------



## Boxer123

I've had a few years of keeping Sox away from other dogs due to fear reaction. Since we have moved he has been introduced to a few female dogs in the village. Normally he gets scared but isn't of these dogs. Today he had a short play with Loki's girlfriend. It is so nice to see him confident.

I think Loki got wind of this though and wasn't happy on our return.


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 441398
> View attachment 441399
> View attachment 441400
> View attachment 441401
> I've had a few years of keeping Sox away from other dogs due to fear reaction. Since we have moved he has been introduced to a few female dogs in the village. Normally he gets scared but isn't of these dogs. Today he had a short play with Loki's girlfriend. It is so nice to see him confident.
> 
> I think Loki got wind of this though and wasn't happy on our return.


She's lovely, and it's good to see Sox has gained confidence with some other dogs. Poor Loki though , sure he'll make up for it


----------



## Sarah H

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 441398
> View attachment 441399
> View attachment 441400
> View attachment 441401
> I've had a few years of keeping Sox away from other dogs due to fear reaction. Since we have moved he has been introduced to a few female dogs in the village. Normally he gets scared but isn't of these dogs. Today he had a short play with Loki's girlfriend. It is so nice to see him confident.
> 
> I think Loki got wind of this though and wasn't happy on our return.


He obviously smelt her on him and was very put out that his gf is cheating on him with none other that his brother!!


----------



## Boxer123

DanWalkersmum said:


> She's lovely, and it's good to see Sox has gained confidence with some other dogs. Poor Loki though , sure he'll make up for it


She is a sweetheart she is nine and her owner got her last year from a rescue centre. Her owner says she likes other dogs but gets so excited when she she's the boxers.

When Loki walks past the house and she sees him she runs up nd down the stairs yapping until she gets let out to see him.

if we go past and she doesn't come down Loki will sit and wait a few minutes before moving on. When she sees them she does a high squeal and runs up to him.


----------



## Boxer123

Sarah H said:


> He obviously smelt her on him and was very put out that his gf is cheating on him with none other that his brother!!


Poor Loki the last two days I've taken him out first and missed her. He keeps sitting outside her house to look for her. He still loves Sox though.


----------



## Guest

Decompression walk & now a long nap before our first training session tonight  I hope Nova will be okay with the three other dogs.


----------



## Boxer123

It's morning ...


----------



## MissKittyKat

@Kakite @Boxer123

Evening Nova, Morning Loki.

Woody is finding tennis balls again. The second one this week! Our neighbors need to stop loosing them again


----------



## Boxer123

MissKittyKat said:


> @Kakite @Boxer123
> 
> Evening Nova, Morning Loki.
> 
> Woody is finding tennis balls again. The second one this week! Our neighbors need to stop loosing them again
> View attachment 441431


Woody is so sweet nothing better than a free ball.


----------



## Guest

Ello Woody!
So one owner + dog had to leave the class, dog was way too aroused an kept barking and lunging and scaring the heck out of the 3 other dogs. Poor Nova took a while to calm down. In the end she did enjoy it I think and had a play with a nice Rottie boy


----------



## Boxer123

Kakite said:


> Ello Woody!
> So one owner + dog had to leave the class, dog was way too aroused an kept barking and lunging and scaring the heck out of the 3 other dogs. Poor Nova took a while to calm down. In the end she did enjoy it I think and had a play with a nice Rottie boy


Oh dear there is always one it's normally Loki  glad she had a nice time.


----------



## Guest

Boxer123 said:


> Oh dear there is always one it's normally Loki  glad she had a nice time.


It was a 5 month old GSD girl, I felt sorry for her and the owner, it was just not happening and the lady was so embarrassed.


----------



## Guest

Glad you and Nova had a good time @Kakite . I've been looking forward to when agility finally starts again, but it's getting so cold that I might take a winter break!


----------



## Boxer123

Kakite said:


> It was a 5 month old GSD girl, I felt sorry for her and the owner, it was just not happening and the lady was so embarrassed.


I've done some 1:1 with Loki and am planning on classes next but who knows when they will start again in the UK I'm prepared for shame.


----------



## Guest

Boxer123 said:


> I've done some 1:1 with Loki and am planning on classes next but who knows when they will start again in the UK I'm prepared for shame.


I was embarrassed of Novas barking lol, her bark is SO loud. She hardly ever borks but when she does...she did it a couple of times when the trainer was talking too much haha


----------



## Magyarmum




----------



## rottiemum

So proud of Dougie. He's really coming along with his muzzle training. At the point where I can leave it on him for a few minutes while I go pretend to do other things around the house and he's ok.
Also starting to train him on Baillie's old dogmatic. He walks well on his harness but I'd like more control of his head when he lunges for something.
Anyway, he's doing well.


----------



## Jason25

It’s all been going on this week, first I drop iPhone breaking screen and somehow the glass on the camera on the back.

then I lock myself out of my van in a busy petrol station having to break the window because I didn’t have a spare. Then having to clean it all up afterwards.

now steering column thing on my van playing up along with squeaky wheel, looks like I’m gonna have to get a new van. Fed up of spending money on it.

petshop is out of daisys raw venison, so I bought 20 chubs of raw beef. Only for her to turn her nose up to it and not want it. Cannot. Believe. It. This dog eats everything . In a panic thinking she’s poorly I thought I’d make sure by putting some raw lamb mince down. She wolfed it down so turns out she’s gone off beef lol.

thank god it’s Friday I’m going out for a few hours walking tomorrow morning on the moors lol.

I’ve noticed daisy will not eat her treat until I get home now. I left a few hours ago leaving her with a cows ear, I’ve just got back and she’s just started eating it in front of me lol. Does it with Kongs as well lol, anyone else’s do this??


----------



## Guest

It's -3 here and we are cold!


----------



## Teddy-dog

Kakite said:


> I was embarrassed of Novas barking lol, her bark is SO loud. She hardly ever borks but when she does...she did it a couple of times when the trainer was talking too much haha


when we first got Ted and took him to dogs trust dog school and he spent the whole first lesson barking when another dog moved. We did the course twice to try and help him and he did get better but he was quite reactive at first. They worked with us really well and we had to have barriers round us for the first few classes so he could concentrate without seeing the other dogs. We slowly could work with less and less until he was focused. It's really down to then that I can take him to agility and he can be calm around all the other dogs in class and work. He knows class time and knows he focuses on me and work not on the other dogs! If you'd seen him at first you never would have thought he could do that! so I'm sure she will get better the more she goes 



Jason25 said:


> It's all been going on this week, first I drop iPhone breaking screen and somehow the glass on the camera on the back.
> 
> now steering column thing on my van playing up along with squeaky wheel, looks like I'm gonna have to get a new van. Fed up of spending money on it.


this sounds like my life! My screen broke this week and only just got it back after repair. It was unusable which is why I haven't been on here so much because my old phone is useless ha!

And my van had so many issues just before lockdown and I had to buy a new one too!

hope you get it all sorted


----------



## Teddy-dog

I'm biased but isn't he sooo handsome. 
he was super alert today looking for squirrels of course but he also listened really well. I ask him to do tricks and little recalls (on lead as he is not to be trusted!) to distract him from the squirrel hunt and he listened every time. Passed some dogs with no reactions. He can be good!


----------



## Guest

Teddy-dog said:


> when we first got Ted and took him to dogs trust dog school and he spent the whole first lesson barking when another dog moved. We did the course twice to try and help him and he did get better but he was quite reactive at first. They worked with us really well and we had to have barriers round us for the first few classes so he could concentrate without seeing the other dogs. We slowly could work with less and less until he was focused. It's really down to then that I can take him to agility and he can be calm around all the other dogs in class and work. He knows class time and knows he focuses on me and work not on the other dogs! If you'd seen him at first you never would have thought he could do that! so I'm sure she will get better the more she goes
> 
> this sounds like my life! My screen broke this week and only just got it back after repair. It was unusable which is why I haven't been on here so much because my old phone is useless ha!
> 
> And my van had so many issues just before lockdown and I had to buy a new one too!
> 
> hope you get it all sorted


I'm glad they worked with you and Teddy this way. Nova wasn't barking the whole time but was set off in the start by another dog lunging/barking trying to get to her. But I did walk into an area where she couldn't see the other dog, which helped calm her and they eventually had to leave anyway. She did really well with all the exercises and focusing on me. I just gently redirected when she lost her focus. So next week should be better I guess when she already knows the place, trainer and people and two other dogs.


----------



## Guest

Teddy-dog said:


> I'm biased but isn't he sooo handsome.
> he was super alert today looking for squirrels of course but he also listened really well. I ask him to do tricks and little recalls (on lead as he is not to be trusted!) to distract him from the squirrel hunt and he listened every time. Passed some dogs with no reactions. He can be good!
> 
> View attachment 441479


handsome boy I'd say!


----------



## Teddy-dog

Kakite said:


> I'm glad they worked with you and Teddy this way. Nova wasn't barking the whole time but was set off in the start by another dog lunging/barking trying to get to her. But I did walk into an area where she couldn't see the other dog, which helped calm her and they eventually had to leave anyway. She did really well with all the exercises and focusing on me. I just gently redirected when she lost her focus. So next week should be better I guess when she already knows the place, trainer and people and two other dogs.


Oh yes sorry, I'd didn't imagine she was as bad as ted from your post! I think once they get used to it it's less exciting and they understand that class is for work not play  saying that teddy still barks when we get to agility as he loves it but he does settle once we're inside :Hilarious


----------



## Guest

Teddy-dog said:


> Oh yes sorry, I'd didn't imagine she was as bad as ted from your post! I think once they get used to it it's less exciting and they understand that class is for work not play  saying that teddy still barks when we get to agility as he loves it but he does settle once we're inside :Hilarious


I'll post next week how we go  I definitely still expect her to be excited :Hilarious especially now that she's made friends with one of the other dogs.


----------



## Jason25

Teddy-dog said:


> when we first got Ted and took him to dogs trust dog school and he spent the whole first lesson barking when another dog moved. We did the course twice to try and help him and he did get better but he was quite reactive at first. They worked with us really well and we had to have barriers round us for the first few classes so he could concentrate without seeing the other dogs. We slowly could work with less and less until he was focused. It's really down to then that I can take him to agility and he can be calm around all the other dogs in class and work. He knows class time and knows he focuses on me and work not on the other dogs! If you'd seen him at first you never would have thought he could do that! so I'm sure she will get better the more she goes
> 
> this sounds like my life! My screen broke this week and only just got it back after repair. It was unusable which is why I haven't been on here so much because my old phone is useless ha!
> 
> And my van had so many issues just before lockdown and I had to buy a new one too!
> 
> hope you get it all sorted


Nightmare right, I've got kind of lucky I can still use my iPhone, just got lots of cracks on the screen lol. More gutted about the little piece of glass broke on the back of the camera 

what sort of van did you go for? At the moment I've got a small Vauxhall combo, but I'm going to get or hopefully p/x mine for a Vauxhall vivaro, Renault trafic or Nissan primstar. That sort of size van and have it as a day camper and do some travelling with the dog


----------



## Guest

Even though it was absolutely freezing today we still had fun at the beach.


----------



## Guest

I was feeling unwell earlier and lying on the bed and the door to the bedroom was open. Husband thought I was asleep and he sat with Nova on the couch, talking to her and calling her his daughter  aw think I’d marry him again!


----------



## Teddy-dog

Jason25 said:


> Nightmare right, I've got kind of lucky I can still use my iPhone, just got lots of cracks on the screen lol. More gutted about the little piece of glass broke on the back of the camera
> 
> what sort of van did you go for? At the moment I've got a small Vauxhall combo, but I'm going to get or hopefully p/x mine for a Vauxhall vivaro, Renault trafic or Nissan primstar. That sort of size van and have it as a day camper and do some travelling with the dog


I love the camera on my phone so that would annoy me too!
I got a VW caddy, so a size down from what you're looking at! I had a Peugeot partner and I would never go there again :Hilarious absolutely love the VW it's so nice to drive. Bit more expensive due to the badge but I think it was worth it (so far only had it a couple of months!)

Having a day camper sounds fab though!!


----------



## Boxer123

Wants to play ball but it's raining.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Weather’s awful here.

Very cold, wet and windy.

Jack had his tea then shot out into the garden for a quick wee and cam flying back in fast with the wind up his tail! 

We even have the heating on!


----------



## Boxer123

Lurcherlad said:


> Weather's awful here.
> 
> Very cold, wet and windy.
> 
> Jack had his tea then shot out into the garden for a quick wee and cam flying back in fast with the wind up his tail!
> 
> We even have the heating on!


We put it on for an hour earlier it gets chilly in here. We are having snuggles now.


----------



## Boxer123

We visited the rented field this morning. They boys had a fab time.


----------



## Teddy-dog

Lazy Sunday for Teddy


----------



## Teddy-dog

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 441601
> View attachment 441602
> View attachment 441603
> View attachment 441604
> We visited the rented field this morning. They boys had a fab time.


how don't you have any mud! Raining for days here


----------



## Boxer123

Teddy-dog said:


> how don't you have any mud! Raining for days here


The ground was so dry it has rained but doesn't seem to make a difference. We are due more rain this week.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Boxer123 said:


> The ground was so dry it has rained but doesn't seem to make a difference. We are due more rain this week.


Here too.
It has been raining on and off since Friday and yesterday and last night were our first decent showers but the ground is still so dry.

This was from yesterday.


----------



## Jason25

Teddy-dog said:


> I love the camera on my phone so that would annoy me too!
> I got a VW caddy, so a size down from what you're looking at! I had a Peugeot partner and I would never go there again :Hilarious absolutely love the VW it's so nice to drive. Bit more expensive due to the badge but I think it was worth it (so far only had it a couple of months!)
> 
> Having a day camper sounds fab though!!


I love the VWs, my dream one is a transporter, but they hold their money so well so I doubt I will be getting one lol.

There's a few places I'd love to travel to in the UK so having a bigger van/camper would make life so much easier


----------



## Teddy-dog

Jason25 said:


> I love the VWs, my dream one is a transporter, but they hold their money so well so I doubt I will be getting one lol.
> 
> There's a few places I'd love to travel to in the UK so having a bigger van/camper would make life so much easier


haha yeah that's why I got a Peugeot at first but that had so many issues I just wanted something reliable so took out a loan and got the VW!

Sounds like a fun way to travel  I don't have any experience of those vans so no idea which is best. Though I'd steer away from French personally :Hilarious I know some people with the Vauxhall's and they like them


----------



## Boxer123

I always feel like someone is watching me ...


----------



## Boxer123

And I get no privacy...


----------



## Jim40

Boxer Speak " do we get biscuits with our coffee"








Mid morning ritual that us humans have to endure every day.


----------



## Boxer123

Jim40 said:


> Boxer Speak " do we get biscuits with our coffee"
> View attachment 441804
> 
> 
> Mid morning ritual that us humans have to endure every day.


How can you say no?


----------



## Magyarmum

When treats and fusses are on offer, all thoughts of social distancing are forgotten by the Schnauzer boys


----------



## Magyarmum

Why are you pointing that thing at me?


----------



## Boxer123

I get out of the bath and find Sox chewing Loki's leg I do feed them I promise.


----------



## Teddy-dog

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 441832
> View attachment 441833
> I get out of the bath and find Sox chewing Loki's leg I do feed them I promise.


haha their faces! "We weren't doing anything honest mum"


----------



## Teddy-dog

Not a dog but I took this of Juno after he'd had his boosters and he's so handsome


----------



## Boxer123

Teddy-dog said:


> haha their faces! "We weren't doing anything honest mum"


Bity face has become bity leg.


----------



## Guest

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 441601
> View attachment 441602
> View attachment 441603
> View attachment 441604
> We visited the rented field this morning. They boys had a fab time.


You are such a good mum!!!


----------



## Dave S

Thought I would change tact this evening and brushed the dogs teeth with an electric tooth brush. Where they surprised when I switched it on but they will get used to it.


----------



## Engel98

Just about to get into bed. There's something on Bella's blanket...there's something of Bella....there's a hell of a lot of something on Bella... UGH not a cyst again!

Off I go to get some warm water and cotton balls 

Looks like I'm doing washing tomorrow


----------



## Boxer123

For some reason the milk and more man delivered my orange juice at 12:115 am last night. The second he place a foot on the drive Loki was up barking alerting me to a possible intruder. Not only did Sox not wake up by the time the man had got to the front door and Loki was going nuts he was still asleep. Even when I was up with the lights on to see who it was still sleeping. At least I know Loki will let me know if we get broken into.


----------



## Linda Weasel

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 441877
> For some reason the milk and more man delivered my orange juice at 12:115 am last night. The second he place a foot on the drive Loki was up barking alerting me to a possible intruder. Not only did Sox not wake up by the time the man had got to the front door and Loki was going nuts he was still asleep. Even when I was up with the lights on to see who it was still sleeping. At least I know Loki will let me know if we get broken into.


I had a Milkman once who regularly delivered at 2.00-3.00 am. Why????


----------



## Boxer123

Linda Weasel said:


> I had a Milkman once who regularly delivered at 2.00-3.00 am. Why????


I know I might have to cancel if they keep doing it because Loki will wake up every time.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Boxer123 said:


> I know I might have to cancel if they keep doing it because Loki will wake up every time.


Have you spoken to MAM and requested a more suitable delivery time along the lines of "otherwise, I'll have to cancel" .....?


----------



## Boxer123

Lurcherlad said:


> Have you spoken to MAM and requested a more suitable delivery time along the lines of "otherwise, I'll have to cancel" .....?


That was the first delivery I've booked for weekly. I wouldn't mind early am but midnight is a bit much. I honestly thought someone was going to break in.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 441832
> View attachment 441833
> I get out of the bath and find Sox chewing Loki's leg I do feed them I promise.


This is so funny, it reminded me of what I used to do to my little sister! Not the bitey leg but sitting on top of her so she couldn't move


----------



## Boxer123

MissKittyKat said:


> This is so funny, it reminded me of what I used to do to my little sister! Not the bitey leg but sitting on top of her so she couldn't move


They are like proper brothers. It's not always Loki who starts it either !


----------



## Guest

Novas Ruffwear fleece has arrived!!!


----------



## Boxer123

Kakite said:


> Novas Ruffwear fleece has arrived!!!
> 
> View attachment 441972
> 
> View attachment 441974
> 
> View attachment 441973


She looks so pretty !


----------



## Magyarmum

I hope the Schnauzer boys won't be cross with me when they find out that I've just sent off an application to adopt this sweet little girl

Her name is Chamomile.


----------



## lullabydream

Magyarmum said:


> I hope the Schnauzer boys won't be cross with me when they find out that I've just sent off an application to adopt this sweet little girl
> 
> Her name is Chamomile.


Oh my... She's adorable! Fingers crossed for you. Everyone needs a Yorkie in their lives!


----------



## Magyarmum

lullabydream said:


> Oh my... She's adorable! Fingers crossed for you. Everyone needs a Yorkie in their lives!


I can't understand how anyone can be cruel to such an adorable little creature. I'm keeping my fingers crossed but because I live the other side of the country I don't think I stand much chance. We can but try!


----------



## Boxer123

Magyarmum said:


> I hope the Schnauzer boys won't be cross with me when they find out that I've just sent off an application to adopt this sweet little girl
> 
> Her name is Chamomile.


She is beautiful


----------



## lullabydream

Magyarmum said:


> I can't understand how anyone can be cruel to such an adorable little creature. I'm keeping my fingers crossed but because I live the other side of the country I don't think I stand much chance. We can but try!


My Stan was quite shut down when I got him, and had been quite misunderstood but it was a death of a child in the family that meant the family couldn't cope. I do think they also expected him to be very much a lap dog whereas he's very much terrier. Though he does love his cuddles, very much so.


----------



## Magyarmum

A Hungarian friend of mine breeds champion Scotties and this was on her FB page.




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=474346673298023


----------



## lullabydream

Magyarmum said:


> A Hungarian friend of mine breeds champion Scotties and this was on her FB page.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=474346673298023


That's lovely!


----------



## Magyarmum

lullabydream said:


> That's lovely!


I thought it was a really cute little video!


----------



## rottiemum

Where does the time go?
6 months since we picked up Dougie and brought him home!!
A few pics to celebrate.
One from the day we met him at the rescue. Then enjoying a new life.














View attachment 442


The middle one is at the rescue.
Last one is tonight with his snuffle mat.


----------



## Boxer123

rottiemum said:


> Where does the time go?
> 6 months since we picked up Dougie and brought him home!!
> A few pics to celebrate.
> One from the day we met him at the rescue. Then enjoying a new life.
> View attachment 442008
> View attachment 442009
> View attachment 442
> 
> 
> The middle one is at the rescue.
> Last one is tonight with his snuffle mat.


He's a handsome boy. I bet he loves it with you.


----------



## Boxer123

The boxers looking extra goofy.


----------



## rottiemum

Boxer123 said:


> He's a handsome boy. I bet he loves it with you.


Thanks 
We think he's pretty cute. Definitely spoiled rotten. Lol


----------



## Teddy-dog

Teddy has been on two walks today with two of his friends and he was super! This walk he was offlead a lot of the time and listened sooo well. The other walk we went to the woods and he was quite good, there was a bit of green I let him have a run on with his lab pal and he did disappear into the trees for a second (he was on a longline and they were playing chase) but came back after only a few seconds straight to me. He didn't do much looking for squirrels and listened on his line (which I held the rest of the time)

I do love the crazy pooch


----------



## catz4m8z

awww, very cute flying doggo!

Adam employed his best 'abused puppy' face the other day for my best friend and gave her a major guilt trip!LOL I had to stay after my nightshift to do a study thing at work (until lunchtime....knackered:Yawn) so friend kindly agreed to pop round and swap the boys over so Alf wouldnt be crated for too long. 
well, she said... 'never again! Adam looked so sad and upset and he was shaking when I left. I felt awful!!'
I had to point out that Adam's poor me face is Oscar worthy and he was only shaking coz something exciting happened and he is a Chihuahua!:Hilarious


----------



## Jim40

" Boxer Speak :- it's been two weeks since we got our new orthopaedic beds with raised sides to rest our heads. I still like a cushion in mine.


----------



## Guest

Chamomile looks so sweet @Magyarmum when do you find out? She would have a wonderful home with you.

@Teddy-dog love the photo of him! He looks like he is having a ball.

we had our training class tonight and I was really proud of Nova. She worked really well with me and handled distractions well. She was so good working alongside the other dogs this time, was so much more settled. I think we may sign up for their next course which is an intro to nose work.


----------



## Boxer123

Jim40 said:


> View attachment 442043
> 
> " Boxer Speak :- it's been two weeks since we got our new orthopaedic beds with raised sides to rest our heads. I still like a cushion in mine.


That looks a cosy bed.


----------



## Boxer123

Conversations with a baby boxer.


----------



## Magyarmum




----------



## Magyarmum

For the first time since Tuesday the weather's been warm enough to sit under the walnut tree enjoying a mug of coffee. My faithful bodyguards the notorious Schnauzer boyoz were with me ensuring my safety 



















And on the way back to the house it was necessary to inspect the veggie patch .............................










and do a little watering


----------



## rottiemum

Absolutely exhausted after killing a stuffed toy...


----------



## Guest

We had a beautiful day


----------



## Boxer123

Boxer fun, Sox playing dodge the crazy baby boxer.


----------



## MissKittyKat

It's warm again!


----------



## Boxer123

I went for a run without Loki que side eye.


----------



## Guest

-4 here this morning and I woke up to my dogs spooning under the covers :Hilarious


----------



## Guest

McKenzie said:


> -4 here this morning and I woke up to my dogs spooning under the covers :Hilarious
> 
> View attachment 442220


awwww they are the cutest. We had Nova stretched right in the middle of the bed between us


----------



## MissKittyKat

Not your standard dog walk this morning.

First I came across about 10 calves on one side of the fence and angry mum's on the other! All down a public footpath. Hopefully 101 will be able to alert the farmer, was worried they would find a road!










Then we watched the giraffes having breakfast!


----------



## Boxer123

MissKittyKat said:


> Not your standard dog walk this morning.
> 
> First I came across about 10 calves on one side of the fence and angry mum's on the other! All down a public footpath. Hopefully 101 will be able to alert the farmer, was worried they would find a road!
> 
> View attachment 442237
> 
> 
> Then we watched the giraffes having breakfast!
> 
> View attachment 442242


Had they escaped ? My worst nightmare I'm terrified of cows.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Boxer123 said:


> Had they escaped ? My worst nightmare I'm terrified of cows.


I think so that's why the call to 101. I hate cows too. My second teaching job was at a school with a farm and an adolescent cow jumped over a gate and nearly landed on me.

The poor things looked really scared but the mum's were starting to get rather loud!


----------



## Guest

Oh I’m not a fan of cows either. Would have been scary!


----------



## Boxer123

MissKittyKat said:


> I think so that's why the call to 101. I hate cows too. My second teaching job was at a school with a farm and an adolescent cow jumped over a gate and nearly landed on me.
> 
> The poor things looked really scared but the mum's were starting to get rather loud!


I remember being out with Sox and lily we came through a gate on a footpath into a field we had walked through loads before. Suddenly a herd of cows came out of the mist towards us. I was trying to usher the boxers back through the gate quickly. They do kill a fair few people each year.


----------



## catz4m8z

Cows arent an issue round here but I would def stay far away from them with the dogs if they were! All I saw on my walks this morning was a dead/drunk/asleep guy in the park! (when I looked later he was gone so not dead...hurrah!).:Hilarious

It was 'traumatize the pets' Day today here at chez Catz. First I took Heidi over to a friends house to clip her claws. Def a 2 person job and glad that friend did the clipping as she cut shorter then I would have. I was hoping Heidi would be more subdued going round a strange house but she was just thrilled to see her Auntie! At least she isnt aggressive or mean about it, just squirmy, fidgety and yelpy!
Then to return the favour I helped to rubgy tackle 2 of her cats who needed worming tablets (one of whom has to go to the vets who also struggle with him!). We managed with no injuries to hooman or beastie:Woot. Cant help but feel sorry for Rupert though...he moved in when his owners got a dog and forgot about him and then I rock up with another dog (albeit a half sized cowardly one) and somebody stuffs a worming tablet down his throat!


----------



## Guest

Someone is very snug


----------



## Boxer123

What a gorgeous boy.


----------



## Teddy-dog

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 442414
> View attachment 442415
> What a gorgeous boy.


He is!


----------



## Guest

I don't know what happened but since we're at the dog training class and they gave us some things to work on and work with, Nova has been so chilled on walks. 
She hardly reacts to anything or anyone and if she does it's no worries to distract her. She checks in with me all the time on and off lead and it's been just so wonderful 


















We met a 5 year old Golden Retriever boy today, his name is Tuck. He was covered in mud and Nova just adored him. They played together nicely and gently.


----------



## Boxer123

Please can I have my breakfast


----------



## Lurcherlad

@Kakite

That's always nice to see when we're out. An owner and dog actually engaged with each other 

Too many that I see have earplugs in listening to music, texting, head down walking on with no idea what the dog is up to behind them ..... pestering an on leash dog or taking a dump on the cricket square usually!


----------



## rona

Lurcherlad said:


> Too many that I see have earplugs in listening to music, texting, head down walking on with no idea what the dog is up to behind them ..... pestering an on leash dog or taking a dump on the cricket square usually!


Not only behind them. Had a classic last Sunday. 
I've taken to walking my friends dog on some country lanes on a Sunday because, being he's fearful of other dogs, it's just the easiest when there's people everywhere.
We were just coming up to a very tight double bend and a Black Lab appeared around the other bend, no lead, no people, anyway,it ran towards us, crossing the road as it did so, luckily it saw that my dog had a problem and stopped at a distance.
I had time to get my dogs attention off the dog and on the biscuit in my hand, before the people eventually emerged from around the other bend. I shouted that mine wasn't friendly and she couldn't hear me, so she took her earphones out of her ears!
Not only did she have her dog loose on a road, around two blind bends, not know that it had shot off, but she couldn't even hear if a car came :Banghead


----------



## Lurcherlad

Unbelievable some people - no sense! 

I was always taught to walk facing the traffic on a lane, crossing in good time to the outside of a bend in good time for visibility/safety then back at a safe point.

Nowadays, walking with your back to the traffic, earplugs in and on the inside of a blind bend is normal.

Means I end up having to walk on the “wrong” side more than I’d like to avoid them (especially while SD’ing atm).


----------



## Guest

I don’t get that, I never have any headphones in on walks and I only have my phone out if I’m taking photos and I’m trying to be as aware as possible of our surroundings.


----------



## Boxer123

Mad, bad or misunderstood?


----------



## margy

Belle wouldn't eat her food today but looked interested in my tuna and sweetcorn so I put them on her food and she gobbled it down. Then I had a panicky thought, can dogs eat sweetcorn? Dr google says yes, sigh of relief. I should really check first as Suzie used to love grapes and I ignorantly fed her them until finding out they can kill a dog. Now I check but was distracted this time.


----------



## rottiemum

Dougie has now been out a couple of times on the dogmatic. Pretty good so far. He was quite shocked when he tried to lunge (dog barking behind a fence) and couldn't. Lol
Getting used to it. So I've ordered him his own.

And here he is intent on killing another toy! (It's a squirrel. You can just see the fluffy tail)


----------



## Magyarmum

One of the joys of being a dog owner!


----------



## Magyarmum

We managed a quick - around 10 minute - walk up to the top of the garden just after 10 am this morning before it started to rain, and since then none of us dare even put our heads out of the door because it's bucketing it down and thundering and lightning.

If you don't hear from us again it's because there's so much water, we've floated away


----------



## Guest

Māmā, I feels better, let's play !!!


----------



## Guest

Snuffle mat fun


----------



## Guest

Splurged and bought myself a new phone the other day. 'Portrait mode' is kinda cool!


----------



## Guest

Someone is super cosy - it's a cold and wet afternoon here!


----------



## Teddy-dog

McKenzie said:


> Splurged and bought myself a new phone the other day. 'Portrait mode' is kinda cool!
> 
> View attachment 442751


Oh yes! I love a good portrait mode


----------



## Boxer123

We rented the field this morning. The boys had lots of fun.


----------



## Teddy-dog

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 442761
> View attachment 442762
> View attachment 442763
> View attachment 442764
> View attachment 442765
> View attachment 442766
> We rented the field this morning. The boys had lots of fun.


love seeing photos of these boys! I've rented a field for tomorrow so Teddy can see the whippets and have a good run!


----------



## Magyarmum

It's STILL pouring with rain here ...... when will it stop?

Grsha's so funny he makes me laugh! For the past few minutes he's been buzzing around sniffing the ground furiously both in the house and outside on the enclosed porch. Obviously, at least to me, needing a poo but not wanting to have to do it in the pouring rain so just to make sure he didn't poo in the house, I shut the front door leaving him outside on the porch.

He finally braved the rain and ran onto the lawn. Poor fella, must be horrid to squat in the pouring rain with wet grass tickling your bum..

Anyway he's had a poo and is recuperating from the ordeal by snoozing on the living room carpet, bless him!

No way am I going out in the rain!










Even the porch is full of water










When you gottago you gottago


----------



## Lurcherlad

Jack's chilling after his walk.

We didn't go that far or fast as OH came with us, but the sun was hot


----------



## Guest

Lurcherlad said:


> Jack's chilling after his walk.
> 
> We didn't go that far or fast as OH came with us, but the sun was hot
> 
> View attachment 442787


He is so handsome  love seeing photos of everyone's dogs on here.

Nova has been pretty good and not chewed on anything lately when we left her with the crate open.

we just got back from the gym not long ago and she was lying in her bed


----------



## Boxer123

Teddy-dog said:


> love seeing photos of these boys! I've rented a field for tomorrow so Teddy can see the whippets and have a good run!


It's a godsend this field they love it.


----------



## Magyarmum




----------



## Guest

When she sticks her half eaten carrot in the couch and I ask her what she's up to ...


----------



## Guest

Very chilly walk on the beach this morning. Elliot runs a lot so he can keep himself warm but Kenzie just trots around.


----------



## Guest

McKenzie said:


> Very chilly walk on the beach this morning. Elliot runs a lot so he can keep himself warm but Kenzie just trots around.
> 
> View attachment 442850


Cutie! It's so wet up here today, won't even think about a walk when it's like that.


----------



## Jason25

Daisys been benched today and has to stay in and rest, only allowed in the garden on the lead.

she jumped up the set of garden stairs yesterday and landed a bit funny. She was alright but seized up in the evening and couldn’t jump up on the bed or sofa so had to be lifted.

she’s alright this morning, a bit stiff to start with but walking fine. But don’t want to jump up on anything.

Gonna give her the day to rest and see what she’s like tomorrow, if she’s still bad or worse I will phone the vets.


----------



## Boxer123

Jason25 said:


> Daisys been benched today and has to stay in and rest, only allowed in the garden on the lead.
> 
> she jumped up the set of garden stairs yesterday and landed a bit funny. She was alright but seized up in the evening and couldn't jump up on the bed or sofa so had to be lifted.
> 
> she's alright this morning, a bit stiff to start with but walking fine. But don't want to jump up on anything.
> 
> Gonna give her the day to rest and see what she's like tomorrow, if she's still bad or worse I will phone the vets.


Oh Daisy you silly girl I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Any idea what this is growing in my roses!


----------



## Lurcherlad

MissKittyKat said:


> Any idea what this is growing in my roses!
> 
> View attachment 442875


Honestly, is that the most comfortable place she could find?

Daft dog!


----------



## MissKittyKat

Lurcherlad said:


> Honestly, is that the most comfortable place she could find?
> 
> Daft dog!


He could have gone anywhere in the garden but he doesn't like it when I sit on my chair in the pebbled area.

This is the closest comfy spot to me.

Maybe I need to get an outdoor bed for him!


----------



## Lurcherlad

MissKittyKat said:


> He could have gone anywhere in the garden but he doesn't like it when I sit on my chair in the pebbled area.
> 
> This is the closest comfy spot to me.
> 
> Maybe I need to get an outdoor bed for him!


Jack says you need to step up lady!



He wouldn't it up with that


----------



## Jason25

Boxer123 said:


> Oh Daisy you silly girl I hope you feel better soon.


She tried chasing a black bird off at mad speed, drives me mad I'm always asking her to slow down but no everything has to be done at super speed :Banghead

luckily she seems much better this afternoon and is moving like nothing has happened but i will keep her on rest for today 

And she's just farted that loud she scared herself, looking around like wtf was that :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Couchpotato


----------



## Boxer123

Jason25 said:


> She tried chasing a black bird off at mad speed, drives me mad I'm always asking her to slow down but no everything has to be done at super speed :Banghead
> 
> luckily she seems much better this afternoon and is moving like nothing has happened but i will keep her on rest for today
> 
> And she's just farted that loud she scared herself, looking around like wtf was that :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Couchpotato


My feeling is Loki would get on very well with Daisy. He ran into a tree a few weeks ago I was sure he would have damaged himself but he was ok no sense no feeling. He runs so fast at the end of our hour in the field me and sox both get in the car and hide,


----------



## Teddy-dog

Teddy had so much fun at the dog field today with his friends. He hasn't seen them for a few weeks and he couldn't stop wagging his tail. We haven't been to this field before and it was really nice! Very up and down so I think he's tired himself out now with all the running around!


----------



## Boxer123

Teddy-dog said:


> Teddy had so much fun at the dog field today with his friends. He hasn't seen them for a few weeks and he couldn't stop wagging his tail. We haven't been to this field before and it was really nice! Very up and down so I think he's tired himself out now with all the running around!
> 
> View attachment 442880
> View attachment 442881
> View attachment 442882
> View attachment 442883
> View attachment 442884


That looks like a great field.


----------



## DanWalkersmum

MissKittyKat said:


> Any idea what this is growing in my roses!
> 
> View attachment 442875


Dog rose?


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Teddy-dog said:


> Teddy had so much fun at the dog field today with his friends. He hasn't seen them for a few weeks and he couldn't stop wagging his tail. We haven't been to this field before and it was really nice! Very up and down so I think he's tired himself out now with all the running around!
> 
> View attachment 442880
> View attachment 442881
> View attachment 442882
> View attachment 442883
> View attachment 442884


Lovely pics, I love the three dogs on a log especially!


----------



## Boxer123

Catch me if you can...


----------



## Jason25

Boxer123 said:


> My feeling is Loki would get on very well with Daisy. He ran into a tree a few weeks ago I was sure he would have damaged himself but he was ok no sense no feeling. He runs so fast at the end of our hour in the field me and sox both get in the car and hide,


Yeah I agree, they would make a great team:Hilarious I've seen daisy open doors with her head, it's like what are you doing :Facepalm Glad he was okay! And yes I still have to do the stand still and be a tree when daisy is having the zoomies


----------



## Jason25

Coffee and toast pls, don't skimp on the peanut butter!!


----------



## rottiemum

Dougie has a house guest. We're dog-sitting for our friend who had a family bereavement (non-covid). So his pal Flame is here. She's a 12 year old rottie (possibly cross, she's quite small) and has been here before. Handover was contact free in the front garden!

For an older girl she gets pretty excited. She loves Dougie. Yesterday she kept sniffing his bits and trying to hump him. I stopped her every time, I know it's excitement but won't have him harassed. And he's so good with her he just stands there. Maybe he knows she's an old girl. 
Last night I stayed on the sofa downstairs with her so she wouldn't have to climb up. I can hear her joints clicking when she runs.. not much I can do except keep recommending joint supplements and vet check...
But she was perfect last night. I took the 2 of them walkies this morning by myself and they were good as gold. She is lovely once she gets over the initial excitement.
(I may have slipped her some of his calming pills :Angelic)
Both now chilling on the sofa. Here's last night...


----------



## Boxer123

We visited the field today, played some football then off to the pet shop. I got a cool mat and lots of frozen yogurt. It's going to be very hot this week which is no good for boxers. We need to get up early for the rest of the week to go out which is difficult as my boys are lazy. Lily would not have stood for this level of Laziness.


----------



## Boxer123

rottiemum said:


> Dougie has a house guest. We're dog-sitting for our friend who had a family bereavement (non-covid). So his pal Flame is here. She's a 12 year old rottie (possibly cross, she's quite small) and has been here before. Handover was contact free in the front garden!
> 
> For an older girl she gets pretty excited. She loves Dougie. Yesterday she kept sniffing his bits and trying to hump him. I stopped her every time, I know it's excitement but won't have him harassed. And he's so good with her he just stands there. Maybe he knows she's an old girl.
> Last night I stayed on the sofa downstairs with her so she wouldn't have to climb up. I can hear her joints clicking when she runs.. not much I can do except keep recommending joint supplements and vet check...
> But she was perfect last night. I took the 2 of them walkies this morning by myself and they were good as gold. She is lovely once she gets over the initial excitement.
> (I may have slipped her some of his calming pills :Angelic)
> Both now chilling on the sofa. Here's last night...
> 
> View attachment 442988


They look relaxed together.


----------



## rottiemum

Boxer123 said:


> They look relaxed together.


Yes they eventually settle down.


----------



## Magyarmum

It's been pouring with rain and is so cold, I'm back to wearing winter clothes and wellie boots 

The Schnauzer boys are supervising Tamas and Jannie who are cutting the grass. This afternoon, if it doesn't start raining again, I'll don my wellies and take them for a walk along the muddy cart track!


----------



## Lurcherlad

We took a slow amble this morning and stuck to cool shady areas as much as possible but it was still warm, even with a breeze.

Jack's found a very comfortable position for his snoozing


----------



## rottiemum

Can't get a picture but I now have one rottie on either side of my chair. (Work from home at kitchen table). Lying there like my personal bodyguards.


----------



## rottiemum

Me and OH just took them out. He noticed the clicking sound is the ring on the back of her harness flapping when she runs...not her joints...whew! :Facepalm


----------



## Magyarmum

I think I'm in love  How can I resist this squishy face?

A friend of mine has just sent me photos of this old lady who's been in rescue since 2016 bless her!

I'm waiting for more information about her but I'm told she's very laid back.and her name is Bella

Would be lovely to have a Pei in my life again.


----------



## Kaily

Well I hope she hasn't been in rescue for 104 years! 

Fingers crossed for you and her.


----------



## rottiemum

Kaily said:


> Well I hope she hasn't been in rescue for 104 years!
> 
> Fingers crossed for you and her.


Hahaha! Just noticed that...Lol


----------



## Magyarmum

Kaily said:


> Well I hope she hasn't been in rescue for 104 years!
> 
> Fingers crossed for you and her.


I should have said 2016 I'll alter it!

.I'm definitely suffering from lock down amnesia


----------



## Guest

Ok... Nova wouldn't eat her kibble this morning from her bowl. Put it in the snuffle mat and she is happy as Larry.


----------



## Guest

Jason25 said:


> Daisys been benched today and has to stay in and rest, only allowed in the garden on the lead.
> 
> she jumped up the set of garden stairs yesterday and landed a bit funny. She was alright but seized up in the evening and couldn't jump up on the bed or sofa so had to be lifted.
> 
> she's alright this morning, a bit stiff to start with but walking fine. But don't want to jump up on anything.
> 
> Gonna give her the day to rest and see what she's like tomorrow, if she's still bad or worse I will phone the vets.


Poor girl. How is she today?


----------



## Boxer123

Sox cape to inform me this morning that pupper was not only in his room but spread out on his sofa like a string cheese.


----------



## Jason25

Kakite said:


> Poor girl. How is she today?


Yeah she's all fine now thanks, I've found a broken nail on her back foot so I'm wondering if it was that that was playing up 










Asked several times if she wants to go for a walk and she just lied on top the stairs looking at me, as soon as I make a coffee and kick back on the sofa she comes running down, jumps up on the sofa and lays next to me :Hilarious

How long has nova had her mat? I'm thinking of getting one but worried she will just rip it up :Facepalm


----------



## Guest

Jason25 said:


> Yeah she's all fine now thanks, I've found a broken nail on her back foot so I'm wondering if it was that that was playing up
> 
> View attachment 443048
> 
> 
> Asked several times if she wants to go for a walk and she just lied on top the stairs looking at me, as soon as I make a coffee and kick back on the sofa she comes running down, jumps up on the sofa and lays next to me :Hilarious
> 
> How long has nova had her mat? I'm thinking of getting one but worried she will just rip it up :Facepalm


We only got the mat a few days ago. She loves it! I was worried too that she would rip it up but she instantly went sniffing for the food.


















we had horrible weather today but managed a couple of walks. Wasn't as long as usual but it did the job for this little foxy girl.


----------



## Guest

So Nova didn’t want to eat her dinner and I realised it’s the new metal bowl I bought  when I put the food into the slow feeder bowl she ate it. Sometimes I do wish they could tell us what’s going on in their little minds.


----------



## rottiemum

Better pictures of the dynamic duo...Dougie on the right.


----------



## Magyarmum




----------



## Guest

Belly rubs before sleep time  she looks like a raptor to me


----------



## Boxer123

He looks like butter wouldn't melt today. But then steals Sox ball.


----------



## Guest

3 months vs 18 months today


----------



## Boxer123

Kakite said:


> 3 months vs 18 months today
> View attachment 443209


What a cute little pupper.


----------



## Guest

Boxer123 said:


> What a cute little pupper.


She was a little chubby thing and I fell in love with her instantly!


----------



## Jason25

How’s all your dogs coping in this heat?

we haven’t done much walking this week, a little block walk at early morning (when she can get out of bed) and again at night. 

I do question if they know what’s good for them sometimes, for example yesterday it was like 500 degrees and this mad head would lay on the BLACK mats in the garden, get super hot and pant, then walk inside, lay in the shade, cool down for 20 mins then repeat :Facepalm 
Roll on tomorrow with the cooler weather


----------



## Boxer123

Jason25 said:


> How's all your dogs coping in this heat?
> 
> we haven't done much walking this week, a little block walk at early morning (when she can get out of bed) and again at night.
> 
> I do question if they know what's good for them sometimes, for example yesterday it was like 500 degrees and this mad head would lay on the BLACK mats in the garden, get super hot and pant, then walk inside, lay in the shade, cool down for 20 mins then repeat :Facepalm
> Roll on tomorrow with the cooler weather


It's to hot for boxers. We got up at 5 and have been at the field since 6. Then in the garden or house for the rest of the day. Sox really struggles in the heat. Although it's cool here now.

Yesterday we had the hose which the are not to keen on or chilled on his cool mat having a frozen yoghurt.

It's roasting upstairs at home but the lounge is ok so they slept downstairs. I dont cope to well I hate not sleeping. Beautiful morning though.


----------



## Lurcherlad

We’re walking at 0830, not going too far and at a snail’s pace cos DH joins us with his dodgy knees for his constitutional 

We can stick to shaded routes for the most part and have a couple of cool copses nearby.

At home, Jack’s snoozing in the lounge mostly - the coolest room in the house.

We have fans too which help.

He will go out and roast himself on the lawn for a few minutes though - then gets up panting like he’s been forced to! 

His duvet is usually put out on the terrace in a shady spot and he’ll follow me out though yesterday it was too hot even for me to sit in the shade. 

By dinner time it was perfect for sitting out and had cooled right down. 

Thankfully, it wasn’t stuffy in the night and we had enough cool air coming in to get a good night’s sleep. We just have to be mindful of Jack sprawling across the middle of our floor on occasion.


----------



## catz4m8z

I got up at 6 to walk my lot (I know its not early for alot of people but I work nights so dont usually do early!). Although all I did was take everybody one at a time across the road to the little park opposite me. They just had a 15 min potter about each. Im not too bothered about exercise in this weather though, mine are all technically seniors, 8 to 12 yrs, so Id rather they just chilled out at home.

Saw a classic idiot this morning though. Not only was he walking his dog off lead on a busy main road but the prat was happily cycling along engrossed in his mobile phone (it was a weird 3 wheeled bike so he didnt even have to expend the energy to balance). Meanwhile the poor dog was panting away, running to keep up. oh, and the breed of dog??......
a french bulldog!:Banghead


----------



## Lurcherlad

Jack's lying on his duvet in the cool evening air as we eat our bbq.

Too lazy to get up to eat his chew! 










Considering he's got quite a few teeth missing, he managed well


----------



## Boxer123

Lurcherlad said:


> Jack's lying on his duvet in the cool evening air as we eat our bbq.
> 
> Too lazy to get up to eat his chew!
> 
> View attachment 443280
> 
> 
> Considering he's got quite a few teeth missing, he managed well


Everytime I see jack he looks so chilled and relaxed. What a happy boy.


----------



## Boxer123

Just got up to get some juice. Lost my seat, lost my fan, lost the remote control. Am I being dominated?


----------



## Teddy-dog

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 443282
> Just got up to get some juice. Lost my seat, lost my fan, lost the remote control. Am I being dominated?


You're clearly bottom of the pack....


----------



## Sarah H

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 443282
> Just got up to get some juice. Lost my seat, lost my fan, lost the remote control. Am I being dominated?


Definitely. I think you need to alpha roll them and stare them out till they submit.


----------



## lullabydream

Half past midnight.. Come down for a cold drink from the fridge. Seem to be followed by a tribe of toy dogs who head straight to the back door along with Maisie. Wandering round the garden.. Not doing much. It's cooled but it's definitely the heat that's made them follow me. They don't usually stir if I come down.. Not even Maisie whose usually flat out on a sofa by now.


----------



## Boxer123

Sarah H said:


> Definitely. I think you need to alpha roll them and stare them out till they submit.


Tried to stare them out but you get lost in these eyes.


----------



## Boxer123

lullabydream said:


> Half past midnight.. Come down for a cold drink from the fridge. Seem to be followed by a tribe of toy dogs who head straight to the back door along with Maisie. Wandering round the garden.. Not doing much. It's cooled but it's definitely the heat that's made them follow me. They don't usually stir if I come down.. Not even Maisie whose usually flat out on a sofa by now.


The boys are to hot I had to stay downstairs last night because upstairs was like a pizza oven the boys were not happy with my presence on their sofa.


----------



## Jason25

Boxer123 said:


> The boys are to hot I had to stay downstairs last night because upstairs was like a pizza oven the boys were not happy with my presence on their sofa.


I woke to dog breath panting in my face last night, turns out I was in front the fan and wasn't enough room for her to lay in front of it so I had to move over


----------



## MissKittyKat

For those who has the thunder and lightning hope your dog's are ok. I watched the dramatics from 530am ish but could hear Woody hadn't stirred, no idea how as the weather was right on top of us.

As soon as it stopped went out for a walk to get refreshed and now it's getting stuffy again!


----------



## Boxer123

I'm not happy with my boys today. I'm grumpy from no sleep took them for an early then for a morning walk. We bumped into lokis arch rival who once did have a pop at him so now whenever Loki sees him he has to bark at pull me around.

Then Sox my normally good boy has decided maybe he does like other dogs bumped into a very elderly dog who was not in the least bit interested, proceeded to peacock around I was on wet grass in converse and he pulled me over ! He's never done that.

Honestly constant nonsense.


----------



## Linda Weasel

I got mugged by a huge Labrador on yesterday evening’s walk. Would NOT go away, jumping at me over and over as I was trying to walk; teeth level with my face. No owner in sight.
A man eventually turned up to claim him. When I politely pointed out that his dog was a PITA and that a lot of people would be pretty scared to see the back of a dog’s throat at such close quarters, he said ‘He just wants a kiss’

AAARGH!!!


----------



## Guest

Still a bit runny poos but not lethargic anymore and no more vomiting. I hope it stays like this now. She was so happy to see the sun this morning, we've had pretty bad rain and wind and thunder for a few days now and yesterday was the worst.


----------



## catz4m8z

hurrah! walks today as the weather is much cooler.

Although also  coz I just heard my neighbour on the phone complaining about 'next doors ***ing dogs barking all the ****ing time'. Granted they do bark as its not possible to keep 4 dogs silent in a busy neighbourhood but they are brought in if they do and if they do it again then they get shut out of the garden and kept in. TBH I dont think he has any clue what its like to live next to dogs who really do bark all the time!


----------



## Boxer123

Someone has lost there dog near us they have flyers everywhere and a huge banner on a roundabout they are offering a £2000 reward so sad this dog must be desperately missed.


----------



## Lurcherlad

What a nightmare 

Hope it’s found safe and sound.


----------



## Magyarmum

We had a terrible thunderstorm the other night and now the F B Page for the city is full of photos of dogs gone missing or dogs wandering around that are obviously lost. So sad.


----------



## rottiemum

I hope all the missing dogs are reunited with their owners soon! 

I've got a phone consultation with the vet at 11am. Dougie has been limping for a couple of days. Looks like his right shoulder. Of course this morning he's not limping at all...after a few days of rest and short on lead walks. 
I think he pulled a muscle. OH always thinks the worst though, so I've called the vet. We'll see what she says but I doubt they'll see him based on the video I sent this morning. 
They miraculously get better when you mention the vet...


----------



## rottiemum

They're giving us some loxicam and said to keep resting him for the rest of the week, then update them at the end of the week. Just waiting for them to call and say it's ready for pick up (And take my payment)!


----------



## Boxer123

Stuck in for hours on teams so we have come out for a play. 10 balls all the same we play chase the ball.


----------



## Kaily

If I don't play with the orange ball I get given the blue if that fails the green... a determined little cookie he is.


----------



## Jim40

Maybe some folks have seen this before. It appears it's doing the rounds on the boxer sites which is where I got it from. It seems that boxers will lend their paws to try anything for attention.







What do you think. (This lockdown must be getting to me)


----------



## Boxer123

Jim40 said:


> Maybe some folks have seen this before. It appears it's doing the rounds on the boxer sites which is where I got it from. It seems that boxers will lend their paws to try anything for attention.
> View attachment 443636
> 
> What do you think. (This lockdown must be getting to me)


I might keep Loki entertained.


----------



## Dave S

Visited a local Garden Centre and had a lovely surprise face to face meeting with an Australian Shepherd puppy - 20 weeks old.
This is one breed that I have always wanted to meet.
What an amazing dog - 20 weeks and 18 kilos of fun.
Spent more time talking to the owner and playing with the pup than getting what I needed.

My wife thought I was so long I had gone to other places as well.

What can I say - after 25 years of Collies (I now have 3) I reckon I will put my name on a breeders list for a pup, there are none available in the UK at present which is good for me and my finances. Took a couple of photos to show the wife, just in case "she said yes" but wont put them on here as I do not have permission.


----------



## Boxer123

Dave S said:


> Visited a local Garden Centre and had a lovely surprise face to face meeting with an Australian Shepherd puppy - 20 weeks old.
> This is one breed that I have always wanted to meet.
> What an amazing dog - 20 weeks and 18 kilos of fun.
> Spent more time talking to the owner and playing with the pup than getting what I needed.
> 
> My wife thought I was so long I had gone to other places as well.
> 
> What can I say - after 25 years of Collies (I now have 3) I reckon I will put my name on a breeders list for a pup, there are none available in the UK at present which is good for me and my finances. Took a couple of photos to show the wife, just in case "she said yes" but wont put them on here as I do not have permission.


They are gorgeous dogs.


----------



## Dave S

Boxer123 said:


> They are gorgeous dogs.


…. and that's a yes from me.

A Border Collie with "chubby chops"


----------



## Linda Weasel

I desperately wanted one (just before I got my Welsh sd) and went to Crufts that year specifically to see Aussies/talk to the Aussie people, but when I saw them moving in the ring I was completely put off. I thought they had a really strange gait; they seemed to swing their hind legs from the hip rather than drive from the hocks, if that makes sense.


----------



## Boxer123

A lot of silliness today.


----------



## Guest

When you catch your husband looking at SPCA puppies...what the heck?!!! He said he was just “looking”.


----------



## Boxer123

Kakite said:


> When you catch your husband looking at SPCA puppies...what the heck?!!! He said he was just "looking".


Oh new puppy. How exciting.


----------



## Guest

Boxer123 said:


> Oh new puppy. How exciting.


No way :Hilarious much too soon!


----------



## Boxer123

Loki saves me a slither of sofa bless him.


----------



## Teddy-dog

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 443689
> Loki saves me a slither of sofa bless him.


Haha room for a little one!


----------



## Teddy-dog

Teddy has had a trachea to eat and is now out for the count


----------



## Teddy-dog

Always the last one out of bed :Hilarious


----------



## Boxer123

Teddy-dog said:


> Always the last one out of bed :Hilarious
> 
> View attachment 443718


Well I wouldn't get up if I was that comfy !


----------



## Guest

Someone was feeling sassy today. Her tummy seems settled for now.


----------



## Jim40

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 443680
> A lot of silliness today.


Just looking at your photo from yesterday. Your two are just having a bit of a play in the photo. It doesn't look as though either is being aggressive and both are quite comfortable with the other.


----------



## Jim40

Trixie waiting for her ball to be thrown for her while out for her walkies. 







In between the showers


----------



## Guest

Nova has done amazing this week without going to daycare and I'm starting to think we're on to something.


----------



## Boxer123

Kakite said:


> View attachment 443800
> 
> 
> Nova has done amazing this week without going to daycare and I'm starting to think we're on to something.


Fingers crossed that will be an easy fix.


----------



## Guest

Boxer123 said:


> Fingers crossed that will be an easy fix.


Thank you.


----------



## Boxer123

Just really taking the Micky with sofa space.


----------



## Guest

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 443830
> Just really taking the Micky with sofa space.


I can see who rules the house (noting the canvas on the wall :Hilarious)


----------



## rottiemum

Well, the Loxicom and rest seemed to be working...until he started limping again yesterday. 
So we got an actual vet appointment for this afternoon at 4pm. Back door, call when you get there, hand over the dog and wait. If she thinks it necessary we might need x-rays next week. 
Fingers crossed. I do think he aggravated it trying to jump up on the sofa when the doorbell rang...sofa and chairs are blocked off but he's daft.


----------



## rottiemum

And so it will be x-rays on Monday. 
Hopefully just a torn muscle or even arthritis. Not the dreaded C word. 
Rotties are prone to it, but I've been so lucky with my other 2. 
Staying positive and not even thinking about that yet. :Bored:Yawn


----------



## Kaily

Hope it is something minor rottiemum.


----------



## rottiemum

Kaily said:


> Hope it is something minor rottiemum.


Thank you!


----------



## Boxer123

Fingers crossed for you the boxers always take a while to mend as they bounce off things.


----------



## rottiemum

Boxer123 said:


> Fingers crossed for you the boxers always take a while to mend as they bounce off things.


Thanks, I am thinking he's done something leaping down from our bed which is quite high...
Going to have to stop him getting on our bed. Which is a shame because he's very cuddly.


----------



## Boxer123

rottiemum said:


> Thanks, I am thinking he's done something leaping down from our bed which is quite high...
> Going to have to stop him getting on our bed. Which is a shame because he's very cuddly.


When Loki had his operation I put my mattress on the floor he also sneaks in the night.


----------



## Boxer123

Boxers behaving for once (I have cheese)


----------



## Teddy-dog

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 444022
> Boxers behaving for once (I have cheese)


They're sat so perfectly. Even their tails are mirror image!!


----------



## Boxer123

Teddy-dog said:


> They're sat so perfectly. Even their tails are mirror image!!


The boys bring their A game for cheese.


----------



## Magyarmum

The Schauzer boys are having their hair cut tomorrow....... Yay! It's been so long Ive forgotten what they look like under all that fur. Have to drop them off at 8 am and collect them at 3 pm. And I get my new kompoota on Wednesday.......

Life is looking good!


----------



## MissKittyKat

Woody got to go to the hydrotherapy pool this afternoon, they had a cancellation so we didn't have to wait until our booked in session in October.

Entry was interesting as he wasn't going to wait whilst tethered so I waited in the car until they were ready and then just took his lead off and they caught him with their slip lead. Pretty good lasooing skills! He was fine being tethered when he finished.

I don't know how he doesn't give himself a heart attack from excitement.


----------



## Kaily

Dirty dog.


----------



## Guest

So I've figured out how to reduce the cost of feeding McKenzie. I just need to take her to the beach, and then she'll find all the dead, rotting fish and feed herself! :Hungover :Spitoutdummy :Yuck


----------



## Guest

McKenzie said:


> So I've figured out how to reduce the cost of feeding McKenzie. I just need to take her to the beach, and then she'll find all the dead, rotting fish and feed herself! :Hungover :Spitoutdummy :Yuck


Ewwwwwww that smell is the worst. Hope she didn't roll herself in it!!!


----------



## Guest

Kakite said:


> Ewwwwwww that smell is the worst. Hope she didn't roll herself in it!!!


Thankfully no rolling, but she found two different fish and managed to rip off and swallow some flesh from both before I could get to her - so gross! And then of course she came home, threw up on the sofa (thankfully on the throw!) and then ate it again. She's so disgusting. Elliot's a good dog at least!


----------



## Guest

McKenzie said:


> Thankfully no rolling, but she found two different fish and managed to rip off and swallow some flesh from both before I could get to her - so gross! And then of course she came home, threw up on the sofa (thankfully on the throw!) and then ate it again. She's so disgusting. Elliot's a good dog at least!


ohhhh that's really gross :Vomit


----------



## Guest

It's really cold here today so we are snuggling on the sofa this afternoon.


----------



## Guest

McKenzie said:


> It's really cold here today so we are snuggling on the sofa this afternoon.
> 
> View attachment 444070


They are gorgeous puppers 

It's pouring here so I got Nova a new toy (one of those eggs) and I filled all her enrichment toys for the week, since she isn't going to daycare now, I want to make sure she has a lunch Kong or similar available.


----------



## Boxer123

Kakite said:


> They are gorgeous puppers
> 
> It's pouring here so I got Nova a new toy (one of those eggs) and I filled all her enrichment toys for the week, since she isn't going to daycare now, I want to make sure she has a lunch Kong or similar available.
> 
> View attachment 444071
> 
> 
> View attachment 444072


Any room for your food in there  lucky girl.


----------



## Boxer123

I bought the boys a bloomer ball they love it. They always pop footballs. Fun at the field.


----------



## Guest

Boxer123 said:


> Any room for your food in there  lucky girl.


yeah but she does have a whole drawer for herself


----------



## Boxer123

So excited the place we rent the secure field now has opened secure 12 acres of woodland that you can hire.


----------



## Jason25

Had a very chilled weekend, few walks, some training, a marrow bone and lots of sleep


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Planted a new rose bush yesterday, Dan had fun taking off with the empty pot - he didn't want to give it back, cheeky monkey!


----------



## Guest

I worked today but we still got two walks in and finished off the day with some brain games (lots of go find and impulse control)


----------



## Boxer123

Kakite said:


> I worked today but we still got two walks in and finished off the day with some brain games (lots of go find and impulse control)
> 
> View attachment 444154


What you doing mum ?


----------



## Guest

Boxer123 said:


> What you doing mum ?


That's her super concentrated face  just finished brushing her teeth. All ready for bed


----------



## Boxer123

Kakite said:


> That's her super concentrated face  just finished brushing her teeth. All ready for bed


Love her suit how's her tummy?


----------



## Guest

Boxer123 said:


> Love her suit how's her tummy?


Thank you, it's awesome how warm it keeps her, it's getting cold here, so she wears it at night until about lunch time.

Her tummy has been absolutely fine and I notice she has been sleeping better (I can see on my fitbark app that she isn't restless at night at all) and a number of other things have improved too. She hasn't been crated all week when we were out and no issues at all.


----------



## Boxer123

Kakite said:


> Thank you, it's awesome how warm it keeps her, it's getting cold here, so she wears it at night until about lunch time.
> 
> Her tummy has been absolutely fine and I notice she has been sleeping better (I can see on my fitbark app that she isn't restless at night at all) and a number of other things have improved too. She hasn't been crated all week when we were out and no issues at all.


What is the fitbark app ? Although I know Loki slept well last night as we were spooning.


----------



## Guest

Boxer123 said:


> What is the fitbark app ? Although I know Loki slept well last night as we were spooning.


hahahaha Nova loves to spoon as well.

she has a device on her collar which is the equivalent to a human Fitbit and it's called fitbark. It syncs to an app on my phone and I can see activity levels and sleep and rest phases etc


----------



## Boxer123

Kakite said:


> hahahaha Nova loves to spoon as well.
> 
> she has a device on her collar which is the equivalent to a human Fitbit and it's called fitbark. It syncs to an app on my phone and I can see activity levels and sleep and rest phases etc


Wow that sounds exciting. Loki loves a spoon he also expects a pillow and some duvet on him.


----------



## Guest

Boxer123 said:


> Wow that sounds exciting. Loki loves a spoon he also expects a pillow and some duvet on him.


Oh yes I know all about the expectations  Nova expects a lot of room in our bed and sufficient blanket and stretch space.


----------



## catz4m8z

Kakite said:


> yeah but she does have a whole drawer for herself


That drawer looked totally disgusting from a human pov but happy fun times, totally awesome from a dogs!!LOL:Hilarious

Neighbour passive aggressively moaning over the fence about dogs barking again. This time with added caveat that maybe I should actually walk them some time. *sigh* not everybody with tiny toy dogs doesnt walk them. Not my fault that I walk them first thing in the morning when I get up (whilst drunken neighbour is still asleep!).
Looks like from now on I'll only be letting them out under supervision. They dont bark alot out there anyways but if Im out then they usually wont even bark at other dogs in the area (cats are a different story tho...if they see a cat all bets are off!LOL). Probably a good thing as it will get me off the pooter and off my bum!:Shy
neighbours tho....:Shifty


----------



## Guest

catz4m8z said:


> That drawer looked totally disgusting from a human pov but happy fun times, totally awesome from a dogs!!LOL:Hilarious
> 
> Neighbour passive aggressively moaning over the fence about dogs barking again. This time with added caveat that maybe I should actually walk them some time. *sigh* not everybody with tiny toy dogs doesnt walk them. Not my fault that I walk them first thing in the morning when I get up (whilst drunken neighbour is still asleep!).
> Looks like from now on I'll only be letting them out under supervision. They dont bark alot out there anyways but if Im out then they usually wont even bark at other dogs in the area (cats are a different story tho...if they see a cat all bets are off!LOL). Probably a good thing as it will get me off the pooter and off my bum!:Shy
> neighbours tho....:Shifty


especially for a hooman that doesn't eat meat  eeek that's why it's exclusively novas drawer


----------



## Jason25

catz4m8z said:


> That drawer looked totally disgusting from a human pov but happy fun times, totally awesome from a dogs!!LOL:Hilarious
> 
> Neighbour passive aggressively moaning over the fence about dogs barking again. This time with added caveat that maybe I should actually walk them some time. *sigh* not everybody with tiny toy dogs doesnt walk them. Not my fault that I walk them first thing in the morning when I get up (whilst drunken neighbour is still asleep!).
> Looks like from now on I'll only be letting them out under supervision. They dont bark alot out there anyways but if Im out then they usually wont even bark at other dogs in the area (cats are a different story tho...if they see a cat all bets are off!LOL). Probably a good thing as it will get me off the pooter and off my bum!:Shy
> neighbours tho....:Shifty


Mine barks at the birds and when the neighbours dog starts barking, it sets mine off as well, I don't like mine barking in the back garden so I let her have the one bark, any more and it's straight in. Neighbour used to let his dog keep on barking but I think he's heard me calling mine in as soon as she barks and now calls his in when it barks as well lol love it


----------



## Guest

Jason25 said:


> Mine barks at the birds and when the neighbours dog starts barking, it sets mine off as well, I don't like mine barking in the back garden so I let her have the one bark, any more and it's straight in. Neighbour used to let his dog keep on barking but I think he's heard me calling mine in as soon as she barks and now calls his in when it barks as well lol love it


our neighbours dog barks at anything that moves all day and all night, owner doesn't care at all.


----------



## Magyarmum

The Schnauzer boys aren't speaking to me this morning. Grisha's hiding in the bathroom and Gwylim's taken himself off to the top of the garden. Think I have been sent to Coventry for taking them to the groomer yesterday! Feeling very lonely!


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Magyarmum said:


> The Schnauzer boys aren't speaking to me this morning. Grisha's hiding in the bathroom and Gwylim's taken himself off to the top of the garden. Think I have been sent to Coventry for taking them to the groomer yesterday! Feeling very lonely!


I bet they look gorgeous though and smell nice too! I'm sure they'll come round when they get hungry - meanwhile enjoy the peace


----------



## Magyarmum

Actually they look like plucked chickens because they were hand stripped. They wont look handsome for another two weeks.


,


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Magyarmum said:


> Actually they look like plucked chickens because they were hand stripped. They wont look handsome for another two weeks.
> 
> ,


 No wonder they're hiding then!  Hope it's not for the full 2 weeks lol.


----------



## catz4m8z

Kakite said:


> our neighbours dog barks at anything that moves all day and all night, owner doesn't care at all.


I sometimes wish somebody like this would move next door to my neighbour so he understood what it was really like with a dog that did bark all the time! (except I would have to listen to it as well!).


----------



## Lurcherlad

Kakite said:


> our neighbours dog barks at anything that moves all day and all night, owner doesn't care at all.


We have a couple like that. Extremely inconsiderate. It is one of the most annoying noises imo.

Jack just isn't a barker, thankfully. I can probably count the times he's let out a single bark on one hand in 8 years tbh.

He has a very deep voice so it makes me jump when he does 

Neighbours have even asked if I still have him as he's so quiet.


----------



## Jason25

Kakite said:


> our neighbours dog barks at anything that moves all day and all night, owner doesn't care at all.


I'd start giving it a loud 'shh' every time it done it lol, I think one of the 2 things will happen, the dog won't like the shh noise and will stop it or the owner won't like you shh'ing the dog and will bring it in lol.

we are back from our Dartmoor walk, now chilling on the sofa, hopefully get in a game of cod 









we were in the middle of no where and stumbled across this shit 








a tent and a bag of empty water bottles. Obviously a group who's been camping, why not all pitch in and carry a bit of back each instead of leaving it there... Annoying as you like :Facepalm:Facepalm


----------



## Boxer123

Jason25 said:


> I'd start giving it a loud 'shh' every time it done it lol, I think one of the 2 things will happen, the dog won't like the shh noise and will stop it or the owner won't like you shh'ing the dog and will bring it in lol.
> 
> we are back from our Dartmoor walk, now chilling on the sofa, hopefully get in a game of cod
> View attachment 444198
> 
> 
> we were in the middle of no where and stumbled across this shit
> View attachment 444197
> 
> a tent and a bag of empty water bottles. Obviously a group who's been camping, why not all pitch in and carry a bit of back each instead of leaving it there... Annoying as you like :Facepalm:Facepalm


Daisy looks sleepy.


----------



## Jason25

Magyarmum said:


> The Schnauzer boys aren't speaking to me this morning. Grisha's hiding in the bathroom and Gwylim's taken himself off to the top of the garden. Think I have been sent to Coventry for taking them to the groomer yesterday! Feeling very lonely!


Mum used to get out long haired jack Russell clipped in the summer, oh my god the face on it when I got home was priceless, it was of them sad faces like look what she did to me 
:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Jason25

Boxer123 said:


> Daisy looks sleepy.


I'll give it until about 6.30 and she will get second wind and will want to play lol. Or run around with one of my crocs trying to get my attention :Hilarious


----------



## catz4m8z

Jason25 said:


> a tent and a bag of empty water bottles. Obviously a group who's been camping, why not all pitch in and carry a bit of back each instead of leaving it there... Annoying as you like :Facepalm:Facepalm


They left a tent!!?:Wideyed *grumbles* more money then sense.....:Shifty (not to mention, messy b***ers!!).

Have made an effort to check how noisy dogs are in the garden today. So far we are at the grand total of 3 barks for all 4 dogs!


----------



## Jason25

catz4m8z said:


> They left a tent!!?:Wideyed *grumbles* more money then sense.....:Shifty (not to mention, messy b***ers!!).
> 
> Have made an effort to check how noisy dogs are in the garden today. So far we are at the grand total of 3 barks for all 4 dogs!


Ikr, they even ripped the tent out the ground leaving the pegs and the o rings in place lol.

I seen this couple the other week pushing a pram with like 4 toy dogs and 1 walking on the lead, they would switch the dogs over every few minutes so they'd all get a walk, they all yapped at daisy as we were walking on the other side of the road :Hilarious


----------



## Boxer123

How is this broccoli still squeaking! Why does it taunt me so? It only cost £1 I hear it's squeaking in my sleep.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 444202
> How is this broccoli still squeaking! Why does it taunt me so? It only cost £1 I hear it's squeaking in my sleep.


I cant believe it's still alive either, Woody chomped his in half!
We still have the bottom bit as he likes the bobbles on it.


----------



## Boxer123

MissKittyKat said:


> I cant believe it's still alive either, Woody chomped his in half!
> We still have the bottom bit as he likes the bobbles on it.


I fear it may be possessed it still squeaks so loud. If I put it in the bin it might be like one of those haunted dolls that finds its way back in.


----------



## Teddy-dog

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 444202
> How is this broccoli still squeaking! Why does it taunt me so? It only cost £1 I hear it's squeaking in my sleep.


Is it wrong that Loki and the broccoli was not the first thing I saw in this pic :Hilarious Nice choice of TV show!!

maybe he loves his broccoli lots. Basil (my parents whippet) destroys all soft toys. He loves destuffing them. But he once got given a woolly mammoth he loved so much it stayed intact for months and months and he carried it everywhere. It did eventually get destroyed though.


----------



## Teddy-dog

@Jason25 cant believe people would leave such a mess! They carried it there, why can't they carry it back??

looks like Daisy had a nice walk though


----------



## Boxer123

Teddy-dog said:


> Is it wrong that Loki and the broccoli was not the first thing I saw in this pic :Hilarious Nice choice of TV show!!
> 
> maybe he loves his broccoli lots. Basil (my parents whippet) destroys all soft toys. He loves destuffing them. But he once got given a woolly mammoth he loved so much it stayed intact for months and months and he carried it everywhere. It did eventually get destroyed though.


I'm currently having a Buffy marathon on season 3. I've not seen it before and am loving it ! Can't believe I missed it the first time around.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Jack was snuggled very close this afternoon


----------



## Teddy-dog

Boxer123 said:


> I'm currently having a Buffy marathon on season 3. I've not seen it before and am loving it ! Can't believe I missed it the first time around.


omg I have watched them so many times. I have the boxset :Hilarious I love a bit of Buffy! I watched it when I was a teenager so it's a bit nostalgic too


----------



## Sarah H

Boxer123 said:


> I'm currently having a Buffy marathon on season 3. I've not seen it before and am loving it ! Can't believe I missed it the first time around.


YOU. HAVE. NOT. SEEN. BUFFY. BEFORE...????


----------



## Boxer123

Sarah H said:


> YOU. HAVE. NOT. SEEN. BUFFY. BEFORE...????


I know I have really gotten into it ! Me and the boxers are having a massive binge.


----------



## Sarah H

Boxer123 said:


> I know I have really gotten into it ! Me and the boxers are having a massive binge.


That's because it's awesome!!! Totally the TV show of my teenage years.


----------



## Boxer123

Sarah H said:


> That's because it's awesome!!! Totally the TV show of my teenage years.


I liked Supernatural with the Winchester brothers.


----------



## Teddy-dog

Sarah H said:


> YOU. HAVE. NOT. SEEN. BUFFY. BEFORE...????





Sarah H said:


> That's because it's awesome!!! Totally the TV show of my teenage years.


My internal reaction!!

Buffy is the best


----------



## Jason25

Teddy-dog said:


> @Jason25 cant believe people would leave such a mess! They carried it there, why can't they carry it back??
> 
> looks like Daisy had a nice walk though


Just doesn't make sense, the bottles are empty so they weigh next to nothing lol yeah she loved it, we were on the moors, I seen a few adders but daisy wasn't interested in them luckily. I do wonder if I should put some socks or something on her when walking up there, don't want her getting bit and there's quite the population of them up there lol

Don't get me started with buffy, my sister used to watch this all the time when I was a kid, and I had to watch it as well because we only had the one tv back then lol, she even had some books too, like play/script books? I don't really know what they are lol

I kind of enjoyed it tho really, if I remember rightly angel started his own show? Even had brook in it I think?


----------



## Teddy-dog

Jason25 said:


> Just doesn't make sense, the bottles are empty so they weigh next to nothing lol yeah she loved it, we were on the moors, I seen a few adders but daisy wasn't interested in them luckily. I do wonder if I should put some socks or something on her when walking up there, don't want her getting bit and there's quite the population of them up there lol
> 
> Don't get me started with buffy, my sister used to watch this all the time when I was a kid, and I had to watch it as well because we only had the one tv back then lol, she even had some books too, like play/script books? I don't really know what they are lol
> 
> I kind of enjoyed it tho really, if I remember rightly angel started his own show? Even had brook in it I think?


Bless her! What a good girl. I love adders - wouldn't want to be bit by one though! I'm not sure how best to protect dogs against them. I guess socks won't do any harm??

haha of course you enjoyed it really  Yeah Angel got his own series too. Though they kind of crossed over sometimes! I watched that too but I haven't rewatched it a million times like I have Buffy!


----------



## Teddy-dog

Teds was such a good boy today. He still isnt offlead in woods because if he spots a squirrel I have no chance. But he is getting better at focusing on me and playing games with me so he's not constantly looking for squirrels in the trees. Because he's being so good I do let him have a razz with his toy if he's focused. He's on his training line and basically runs around like a loon with it then comes back to me to play tug and then I pick up the lead and we carry on.

Today we did this but he dropped his toy and went to eat some horse poop (yum). I hadn't spotted the poop, he wasn't miles away from me but then some dogs came into view and I don't 100% trust him not to run over to other dogs (these two were quite bouncy). He looked at the dogs but apparently he poop was better and then I called his name in my happy voice and he didn't even hesitate, he came straight back! I was super shocked as I thought, with all the distraction, he might lose focus (and when he loses focus he might look for squirrels to chase!) but he was so good! I was pretty sure I could get to the training lead if he continued eating poop before the other dogs got too close but I wanted to try and get his attention and I did. Yay


----------



## Guest

My sweet girl had a great time this morning  we went for a fairly busy walk and did some training. 
She did so well!


----------



## Jason25

Daisy has pretty much learned “roll over” on command, still have to use a hand signal but we are nearly there


----------



## rottiemum

Dougie had his x-rays yesterday. A very expensive way to find out he has a soft tissue injury...
And some arthritis in both elbows but that's not causing the limp.
Better safe than sorry I suppose!
Another couple of weeks of rest and short on lead walks. He is not amused.
And I'm off to make an insurance claim...


----------



## Boxer123

rottiemum said:


> Dougie had his x-rays yesterday. A very expensive way to find out he has a soft tissue injury...
> And some arthritis in both elbows but that's not causing the limp.
> Better safe than sorry I suppose!
> Another couple of weeks of rest and short on lead walks. He is not amused.
> And I'm off to make an insurance claim...


Glas it's nothing serious they do like to worry us !


----------



## rottiemum

Boxer123 said:


> Glas it's nothing serious they do like to worry us !


They certainly do!


----------



## Boxer123

Loki says happy Tuesday!


----------



## Boxer123

rottiemum said:


> They certainly do!


Sox has a mysterious illness last month not eating properly and had a nose bleed. £150 later and a morning at the vets under sedation they found nothing the next day eating normally again.


----------



## rottiemum

Boxer123 said:


> Sox has a mysterious illness last month not eating properly and had a nose bleed. £150 later and a morning at the vets under sedation they found nothing the next day eating normally again.


Glad he was Ok! 
Good to get them checked just in case though. Dogs eh?


----------



## Guest

rottiemum said:


> Dougie had his x-rays yesterday. A very expensive way to find out he has a soft tissue injury...
> And some arthritis in both elbows but that's not causing the limp.
> Better safe than sorry I suppose!
> Another couple of weeks of rest and short on lead walks. He is not amused.
> And I'm off to make an insurance claim...


I sympathise... I'm an expert with fillings out the claim forms


----------



## rottiemum

Kakite said:


> I sympathise... I'm an expert with fillings out the claim forms


Just done it online. So easy - last one we were with was all paperwork. Just uploaded the detailed vet receipts as well. They've already texted saying it's being looked into.


----------



## Jason25

Just drove past some woman walking a black and white Great Dane, swear down I thought it was a baby cow :Facepalm:Hilarious


----------



## Guest

Just in my natural habitat 










Nova was a happy girl walking with both her pawrentals this afternoon


----------



## Guest

Kakite said:


> Just in my natural habitat
> 
> View attachment 444278
> 
> 
> Nova was a happy girl walking with both her pawrentals this afternoon
> 
> View attachment 444279


I have that hoodie too


----------



## Guest

McKenzie said:


> I have that hoodie too


I love it so much, so nice and cosy


----------



## Guest

We got up late this morning at 7:10am but nova wasn't having it.


----------



## Guest

Had the beach almost to ourselves this morning


----------



## Guest

McKenzie said:


> Had the beach almost to ourselves this morning
> 
> View attachment 444341


How lovely.

we had fun at the park this afternoon


----------



## Guest

Kakite said:


> How lovely.
> 
> we had fun at the park this afternoon
> 
> View attachment 444346


Cute, looks like she's a 'stick dog' too - so is Elliot.


----------



## Guest

McKenzie said:


> Cute, looks like she's a 'stick dog' too - so is Elliot.


Yes she loves sticks!!!


----------



## Dave S

I am sure some dogs should come with a public health warning.

Just got back from the fields with my 3 collies and one of them had to go straight into the shower as she rolled in something that used to belong to a fox.
She smelt like a ripe compost heap and was she proud of it.

Anything that happens to her shows up straight away as she is ginger and white in colour. The others are black and white.

She is the youngest of the 3 and has had more showers than the total of the other two added together.

Now she is rolling around on the floor as her fur is damp, uncomfortable and all over the place.

Tough life isn't it.


----------



## Guest

Bed time over here and it's freeeeeezing cold. Warmed Novas bed up with a doggie heat pack and our bed with hot water bottles.


----------



## Boxer123

Kakite said:


> Bed time over here and it's freeeeeezing cold. Warmed Novas bed up with a doggie heat pack and our bed with hot water bottles.
> 
> View attachment 444355


She lives the good life.


----------



## Boxer123

Very excited tomorrow morning we have made a booking at the new woodland area in the same place as our field. It's 8 acres completely secure and private. Loki can go off lead and no worries.


----------



## catz4m8z

Boxer123 said:


> It's 8 acres completely secure and private.


That sounds awesome! 
Come to the conclusion today that chihuahua's mouths are too small.....after spending ages trying to winkle a piece of kibble out of the back of Adams jaws!


----------



## Jason25

IT IS 7.17 AND I HAS NOT BEEN FED ​


----------



## Boxer123

Jason25 said:


> IT IS 7.17 AND I HAS NOT BEEN FED ​
> View attachment 444386


Boxers have contacted RSPCA dinner should be 5pm on the dot.


----------



## Teddy-dog

Boxer123 said:


> Very excited tomorrow morning we have made a booking at the new woodland area in the same place as our field. It's 8 acres completely secure and private. Loki can go off lead and no worries.


that sounds amazing! Teddy could chase squirrels all he wanted and not get anywhere :Hilarious though it probably wouldn't do his training and impulse control any good :Hilarious


----------



## Teddy-dog

Jason25 said:


> IT IS 7.17 AND I HAS NOT BEEN FED ​
> View attachment 444386


Best RSPCA face award goes to.......


----------



## Boxer123

Teddy-dog said:


> that sounds amazing! Teddy could chase squirrels all he wanted and not get anywhere :Hilarious though it probably wouldn't do his training and impulse control any good :Hilarious


I'll take phots I'm so excited I feel horrible for Loki he never goes off the lead.

Sox on the other hand a rabbit ran past him. He tried to pounce on it. Missed. I could see he thought about chasing it but then just looked at me as if to say ' I can't be arsed. '


----------



## Teddy-dog

Boxer123 said:


> I'll take phots I'm so excited I feel horrible for Loki he never goes off the lead.
> 
> Sox on the other hand a rabbit ran past him. He tried to pounce on it. Missed. I could see he thought about chasing it but then just looked at me as if to say ' I can't be arsed. '


Awww bless him. Teddy only goes offlead in certain places so can go days without having a run.

bless Sox. What a good boy! Teddy is just ridiculous. He would keep going hunting forever for squirrels if he was allowed.


----------



## Boxer123

Teddy-dog said:


> Awww bless him. Teddy only goes offlead in certain places so can go days without having a run.
> 
> bless Sox. What a good boy! Teddy is just ridiculous. He would keep going hunting forever for squirrels if he was allowed.


Sox is such a good boy. He has in the past gone after the odd deer when they have come out directly in front of him but has pretty solid recall. Loki on the other hand. Except yesterday during 1:1 training. On his long line a dog set up a good distance away. He spotted it trainer calls him and he trots back and sits in front of her. Never bloody does that for me.


----------



## Guest

@Kakite very kindly sent us this bandana which was too small for Nova. I might be biased but I reckon she's pretty cute in it!


----------



## Boxer123

McKenzie said:


> @Kakite very kindly sent us this bandana which was too small for Nova. I might be biased but I reckon she's pretty cute in it!
> 
> View attachment 444406


She is so beautiful.


----------



## Kaily

Boxer123 said:


> Very excited tomorrow morning we have made a booking at the new woodland area in the same place as our field. It's 8 acres completely secure and private. Loki can go off lead and no worries.


I hope you and the boys have a lovely time today.


----------



## Boxer123

Kaily said:


> I hope you and the boys have a lovely time today.


Thank you I'm struggling to motivate this morning.


----------



## Guest

McKenzie said:


> @Kakite very kindly sent us this bandana which was too small for Nova. I might be biased but I reckon she's pretty cute in it!
> 
> View attachment 444406


Aw I love it! She suits it and she is a pretty girl.


----------



## Guest

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 444410
> 
> 
> Thank you I'm struggling to motivate this morning.


aw the boys are so snuggly!!!


----------



## Guest

Tonight we were a bit late for our walk and we were the last ones at the park before dark. It was cold and I was tired from work, but seeing Nova skipping about made me so happy.


----------



## Guest

When you hide in the bedroom from everyone for a quiet minute and your dog discovers you


----------



## Jason25

Had an awesome day, we been to a park and chilled, when we go out we are normally constantly walking, only stopping for a quick break and a drink. 

But today we sat down for 40 minutes and just took everything in, daisy loved it, flopped on to her back and wiggled on the floor, rubbing herself on me lol.

I need to do this a lot more, I can get a bit anxious walking daisy in busy places because she can be a bit funny with strangers but today was an absolute pleasure, no problems what so ever, lots of treats and praise when people went past but like I said no issues and this has made me more confident to do it again


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Jason25 said:


> Had an awesome day, we been to a park and chilled, when we go out we are normally constantly walking, only stopping for a quick break and a drink.
> 
> But today we sat down for 40 minutes and just took everything in, daisy loved it, flopped on to her back and wiggled on the floor, rubbing herself on me lol.
> 
> I need to do this a lot more, I can get a bit anxious walking daisy in busy places because she can be a bit funny with strangers but today was an absolute pleasure, no problems what so ever, lots of treats and praise when people went past but like I said no issues and this has made me more confident to do it again


It's lovely to sit for a while, just you and your dog, watching the world go by. Nice to hear she enjoyed it as much as you did too. Just got back from evening walk, sat watching a barn owl hovering for a good 15 minutes with Dan on the bench between us overlooking the pond. No one else around (there's usually a fella with a camera on a tripod lurking somewhere, if he'd been there tonight he'd have got some great pictures) the owl was quite close. Left my camera at home on charge unfortunately. Also, a bit farther along we saw what looked like a kestrel hovering, to say the land was a chemical processing plant some years previously, and once an industrial wasteland, it has been repurposed as a country park. There are three ponds (one with fishing platforms) a couple of reedbeds, a couple of football fields and the river runs through it. The contractors planted trees and shrubs, loads of wild flowers and it is slowly, but surely maturing and it's a lovely place to walk, run, cycle and even horseriders use it (I'm not keen on the piles they leave behind but, given a chance, Dan loves it :Vomit .
Part view from a few nights ago


----------



## MissKittyKat

Woody met his first ever Boxer this evening, 3 yr old Dexter.


----------



## margy

McKenzie said:


> Had the beach almost to ourselves this morning
> 
> View attachment 444341


Stunning photograph.


----------



## Guest

margy said:


> Stunning photograph.


Thanks 

Today we have slug-dog


----------



## Boxer123

MissKittyKat said:


> Woody met his first ever Boxer this evening, 3 yr old Dexter.
> 
> View attachment 444487


Ah lovely did they have fun ?


----------



## MissKittyKat

Boxer123 said:


> Ah lovely did they have fun ?


Woody doesn't really know how to play as he missed out in his early life we think so he doesn't always see the cues.

Once he was reassured there was lots of fun chasing that went on x

Boxers really do have springs in their feet x


----------



## Kaily

Our morning walk.










And just because this is so cute....


----------



## Boxer123

MissKittyKat said:


> Woody doesn't really know how to play as he missed out in his early life we think so he doesn't always see the cues.
> 
> Once he was reassured there was lots of fun chasing that went on x
> 
> Boxers really do have springs in their feet x


Ah poor Woody what is his background? Yes they do spring some dogs find it rather odd.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Boxer123 said:


> Ah poor Woody what is his background? Yes they do spring some dogs find it rather odd.


Rehomed from a family whose mum owned him and got very ill. She lived on her own and as a working lab he needed more exercise. I think he pretty much spent most of his time with her so didn't see many people or other dogs. He'd never been swimming until we took him on holiday.

They loved him dearly, it just wasn't the right circumstances for him. I do keep in touch with the family and send random photos now and again.


----------



## Boxer123

MissKittyKat said:


> Rehomed from a family whose mum owned him and got very ill. She lived on her own and as a working lab he needed more exercise. I think he pretty much spent most of his time with her so didn't see many people or other dogs. He'd never been swimming until we took him on holiday.
> 
> They loved him dearly, it just wasn't the right circumstances for him. I do keep in touch with the family and send random photos now and again.


Ah bless well he certainly landed on his feet with you sounds like they made the right choice.


----------



## Boxer123

I've bought the boys a boomer ball. Sox loves it. They had a good run around and are now sleeping it off.


----------



## Magyarmum

This is the norti boy wot woke his human up at 5 am. Needless to say as soon as I got up he went back to sleep again!


----------



## Boxer123

Magyarmum said:


> This is the norti boy wot woke his human up at 5 am. Needless to say as soon as I got up he went back to sleep again!
> 
> View attachment 444556


He has mischief in his eyes.


----------



## LinznMilly

Magyarmum said:


> This is the norti boy wot woke his human up at 5 am. Needless to say as soon as I got up he went back to sleep again!
> 
> View attachment 444556


Milly gets me up at about 8:30, whining, and nose-punching me because she wants my spot in the bed  , so I feel your pain.


----------



## Boxer123

Let sleeping dogs lie ...


----------



## Guest

We had a happy Sunday here


----------



## Jason25

Having a lay in is a must :Hilarious


----------



## Guest

Jason25 said:


> View attachment 444585
> 
> 
> Having a lay in is a must :Hilarious


awwww Daisy!!! She's such a cutie. Have you had her from a puppy?


----------



## Guest




----------



## Boxer123

Sox isn't sure about Sunday


----------



## Jason25

Kakite said:


> awwww Daisy!!! She's such a cutie. Have you had her from a puppy?


Yeah from 8 weeks old, I don't miss them times at all she was an asbo puppy :Hilarious


----------



## Guest

Jason25 said:


> Yeah from 8 weeks old, I don't miss them times at all she was an asbo puppy :Hilarious


What is asbo?


----------



## Boxer123

Kakite said:


> What is asbo?


A few years back the government handed out ASBOs (anti social behaviour order) for people who were repeat offenders of low level crime like drinking outside, fighting, being noisy.


----------



## Boxer123

Loki has mostly been practicing his levitation and thousand yard stare today.


----------



## Teddy-dog

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 444601
> View attachment 444602
> View attachment 444603
> View attachment 444604
> View attachment 444605
> View attachment 444606
> View attachment 444601
> View attachment 444602
> View attachment 444603
> View attachment 444604
> Loki has mostly been practicing his levitation and thousand yard stare today.


He is so funny! Looks like the boys had fun


----------



## Guest

Hahahahahahahahahaha those photos @Boxer123


----------



## Boxer123

Teddy-dog said:


> He is so funny! Looks like the boys had fun


They love the boomer ball.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 444601
> View attachment 444602
> View attachment 444603
> View attachment 444604
> View attachment 444605
> View attachment 444606
> View attachment 444601
> View attachment 444602
> View attachment 444603
> View attachment 444604
> Loki has mostly been practicing his levitation and thousand yard stare today.


How is the boomer ball holding up? I'm thinking of getting one for Woody, rather than another football to burst!


----------



## Boxer123

MissKittyKat said:


> How is the boomer ball holding up? I'm thinking of getting one for Woody, rather than another football to burst!


It's great expensive but un poppable. Sox loves it he normally pops footballs. Just don't kick it thinking its a foot ball ouch.


----------



## catz4m8z

Take my advice and never lift your shortarse dog up so they can look over the fence....
You will be cursed to forever more stand there in your garden with a ginger sausage dog sat on your shoulder like a nosey parrot!
:Hilarious


----------



## Boxer123

Trying to tell a baby boxer we have to go in as I have a meeting it's sad news.


----------



## Kaily

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 444706
> Trying to tell a baby boxer we have to go in as I have a meeting it's sad news.


Stay and play - No meeting (face). You are so mean...


----------



## Guest

Cold this morning (-2). The dogs think the heated throw is for their benefit!


----------



## Boxer123

Morning walk then straight back to sleep. Hard life.


----------



## Lurcherlad

A new reason given this morning that it’s ok for your dog to run up sand jump all over mine (on leash) ...

“it’s a field” 

It also ran up to and jumped all over a couple of little kids with their parents.

The owner just laughed - it was hilarious how “she was terrorising everybody”. 

Once I pointed out I was heading for the road and not stopping (after trying to fend it off/grab it to hand back repeatedly) and if it followed me it was on the her head, the owner gave up calling it (clearly not working ) and eventually ran to retrieve it as I got close to the gate. (I would have stopped btw.)

Never seen it/her before (another “poo” mutt) - hope she’s not local and gonna be a pita!


----------



## Dave S

I was in Pets at Home yesterday looking at dog food and a guy with a dog in tow walked behind me and turned left at the end of the aisle. Seconds later there ewas a really horrible smell, looked down the aisle and there was a steaming turd from his dog. I know it was not there before as I had walked there 30 seconds earlier and there was no smell.
He seemed totally unaware or just decided to ignore it and when my wife mentioned it to him at he check out he started to turn vocally nasty.

Feel sorry for the dog really, having someone like him pulling him along.


----------



## Boxer123

Lurcherlad said:


> A new reason given this morning that it's ok for your dog to run up sand jump all over mine (on leash) ...
> 
> "it's a field"
> 
> It also ran up to and jumped all over a couple of little kids with their parents.
> 
> The owner just laughed - it was hilarious how "she was terrorising everybody".
> 
> Once I pointed out I was heading for the road and not stopping (after trying to fend it off/grab it to hand back repeatedly) and if it followed me it was on the her head, the owner gave up calling it (clearly not working ) and eventually ran to retrieve it as I got close to the gate. (I would have stopped btw.)
> 
> Never seen it/her before (another "poo" mutt) - hope she's not local and gonna be a pita!


What a nightmare honestly just use a lead. Or train recall.


----------



## Guest

We had a small dog run up to us (probably Chi size) on a field the other day and he was a real terror. Nova was on lead and he tried to nip her legs and was ferociously barking at her and when I body blocked him with my gum boots, he tried to bite those too. I was so mad as the owner took its time walking up to us and getting his dog (didn’t listen to the owner screaming for him to come back of course).

then the next thing: A muzzled greyhound came running at us with lightning speed and I was actually really scared because he was growling. Anyway I made sure Nova was safeish behind me and the dog turned out to be really nice and just over aroused and wanted to play (super rude and rough though). The owner didn’t even recall him and by the time he came up to us, he didn’t apologise and laughed and said he just likes to play and if my dog wants to play - Nova has her heckles up and tail curled up and ears back and stiffened. Clearly not looking happy. I didn’t even respond to that stupid question. Then the dog went on to harass a little boy running around the park. Really don’t get how some people don’t pick up any vibe around them.


----------



## Guest

I never used to care about the weather much.

But what the heck is going on!!! Nova hates the rain


----------



## Boxer123

I didn't eat my breakfast quick enough this morning so ended up with Loki on my head. He had some running to do.


----------



## Boxer123

Kakite said:


> I never used to care about the weather much.
> 
> But what the heck is going on!!! Nova hates the rain
> 
> View attachment 444838


we had a winter like this mud everywhere and boxers melt in the rain don't you know.


----------



## Guest

Boxer123 said:


> we had a winter like this mud everywhere and boxers melt in the rain don't you know.


This is the frickin New Zealand winter right in the North where we are - rain rain rain. It's so annoying as it sometimes lasts all day for days. I'd rather have cooler temperatures and dry weather.

I love the photo of you and Loki - so cute both of you


----------



## Guest

When your dog squats down to pee and someone rips into you for not picking up her poop. Um? Bitch please.


----------



## Jim40

*RAW DOG FOOD UK RECALL*
Just read on internet re raw dog food. Benyfit Raw Beef Dog Food. Recalled in UK for salmonella. Return. Available in stores and online. To read more the link is :
www.food.gov.uk/food alerts
Food Standard Agency's site giving all details incl. Batch codes, pack sizes & best before dates.


----------



## Boxer123

Today has been to much, a visit to the field, a visit from our dog walker, 1:1 training with Loki. An early night is needed


----------



## Lurcherlad

Chillin' after our morning walk yesterday


----------



## Guest

Nova has been such a good girl. Almost three weeks with no doggie day care and I have to admit her behaviour has generally improved besides her tummy issues which have been non existent for now.


----------



## Boxer123

Kakite said:


> Nova has been such a good girl. Almost three weeks with no doggie day care and I have to admit her behaviour has generally improved besides her tummy issues which have been non existent for now.
> 
> View attachment 444907


She looks so cosy. That is good news.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Jack's new bed ... colour coordinated with my bedroom.

Let's hope he likes it!


----------



## Teddy-dog

Teddy managed to sink a tooth into me today! 

It was completely my fault. We had to pass a collie and he's quite reactive to collies so I had a big biscuit then I was letting him chew and got my finger muddled up!

But my question is: Now he's got a taste for human flesh do I need to watch out at night??? :Hilarious


----------



## Boxer123

Teddy-dog said:


> Teddy managed to sink a tooth into me today!
> 
> It was completely my fault. We had to pass a collie and he's quite reactive to collies so I had a big biscuit then I was letting him chew and got my finger muddled up!
> 
> But my question is: Now he's got a taste for human flesh do I need to watch out at night??? :Hilarious
> 
> View attachment 444920


Sox has done this to me before definitely sleep with one eye open.


----------



## Teddy-dog

Boxer123 said:


> Sox has done this to me before definitely sleep with one eye open.


I feared it would awaken some sort of wolfy gene and he would go rogue


----------



## Guest

Teddy-dog said:


> Teddy managed to sink a tooth into me today!
> 
> It was completely my fault. We had to pass a collie and he's quite reactive to collies so I had a big biscuit then I was letting him chew and got my finger muddled up!
> 
> But my question is: Now he's got a taste for human flesh do I need to watch out at night??? :Hilarious
> 
> View attachment 444920


Something similar happened to me once with Elliot and it got badly infected. Might be worth getting some antibiotics?


----------



## Teddy-dog

McKenzie said:


> Something similar happened to me once with Elliot and it got badly infected. Might be worth getting some antibiotics?


I have thought that. It looks ok at the moment but I'll keep an eye on it! I've washed it and put antiseptic cream on it


----------



## Guest

Teddy-dog said:


> I have thought that. It looks ok at the moment but I'll keep an eye on it! I've washed it and put antiseptic cream on it


I went to A&E when it first happened because it was small but deep-ish, and I had heard that you should get antibiotics if a dog bites you. They just cleaned it, and then it got infected 2 days later so I went to my GP who said A&E definitely should have given me antibiotics!

If it's not too deep hopefully you'll be ok


----------



## Teddy-dog

McKenzie said:


> I went to A&E when it first happened because it was small but deep-ish, and I had heard that you should get antibiotics if a dog bites you. They just cleaned it, and then it got infected 2 days later so I went to my GP who said A&E definitely should have given me antibiotics!
> 
> If it's not too deep hopefully you'll be ok


No it's not really a puncture more like he's sliced the skin! I will see what it feels like tomorrow and go to the docs if I need! I don't know what's the protocol is about getting an appointment at the moment!


----------



## Guest

Teddy-dog said:


> No it's not really a puncture more like he's sliced the skin! I will see what it feels like tomorrow and go to the docs if I need! I don't know what's the protocol is about getting an appointment at the moment!


Oh yeah I keep forgetting the rest of the world is still in chaos! Elliots was like a slice too, not a puncture, but still got quite deep. You'll probably be fine!


----------



## Teddy-dog

McKenzie said:


> Oh yeah I keep forgetting the rest of the world is still in chaos! Elliots was like a slice too, not a puncture, but still got quite deep. You'll probably be fine!


Haha we are! Thanks  I might try and give them a ring tomorrow and see if they think I should go for an appointment or something


----------



## Sarah H

When I stuck my hand in the middle of a fight I got a nice puncture on my thumb, and a few smaller bites on the other hand. I cleaned it really well and watched closely for any infection. I have hibiscrub and dettol handy for anything like that and gave it a real good wash out and bandaged it up and wrapped it in vet wrap! I remember this vividly because it was at 6.45am before work, and our tenants JRT decided to come into our garden where Fly decided to grab hold of him! (they weren't friends!) So I went to work with a sore pair of hands! 
I'd keep it super clean and watch it, and then contact them if you think there's something up. They don't like to give ABs out willy-nilly but if you say why I'm sure you will get an appointment quickly.


----------



## Teddy-dog

Sarah H said:


> When I stuck my hand in the middle of a fight I got a nice puncture on my thumb, and a few smaller bites on the other hand. I cleaned it really well and watched closely for any infection. I have hibiscrub and dettol handy for anything like that and gave it a real good wash out and bandaged it up and wrapped it in vet wrap! I remember this vividly because it was at 6.45am before work, and our tenants JRT decided to come into our garden where Fly decided to grab hold of him! (they weren't friends!) So I went to work with a sore pair of hands!
> I'd keep it super clean and watch it, and then contact them if you think there's something up. They don't like to give ABs out willy-nilly but if you say why I'm sure you will get an appointment quickly.


thanks! I do have some hibiscrub at the yard so I'll give it a good clean with that 

Yours sounds painful! Ouch!


----------



## Guest

It’s been storming all day and poor Nova had to toilet in the pouring rain every single time. She looked at me like why can’t you turn it off!!!


----------



## Nonnie

Ned is not a cuddly dog. He likes his own space in the house and i respect that. 

In the evening he goes on my bed and after his last wee he gets in his and thats it for the night. Recently, he has been getting back on my bed, and tolerating (i am SHOCKED) it when i get in it, and have a read. He usually gets off within about 5 minutes after a lot of glaring and huffing.

Last night, he did not move until gone 1am! He even stayed put after i had to deal with an incident involving a disabled moth and one of my cats. He does not like the cats. He does not like me talking to the cats. He certainly does not like sharing the bed with me AND the cats. He will stay on there with the cats, but not me as well. Its quite insulting tbh.

I dont actually want him to sleep on my bed. I fidget a lot and he made my feet hot, but i was so curious as to how long long he would stay put, i didnt make him move. I even spoke to him and gave his head a rub - normally that would send him fleeing for his life!


----------



## Lurcherlad

Jack’s not cuddly at all but he does like to race me to my bed at night and I put up with sharing so I don’t offend him 

He takes up a lot of room so I confess, I’m delighted when he chooses to get off after a while or goes straight into his own bed!


----------



## Jason25

excuse the mess lol, this thing should come with a health warning :Hungover:Hungover


----------



## Magyarmum

It's cold and raining and I'm not a very happy Schnauzer. My human says I'm a chubby chops n she put me on a diet to lose some weight ......... life's not fair for us ickle woofers:Bawling:Bawling


----------



## Boxer123

Magyarmum said:


> It's cold and raining and I'm not a very happy Schnauzer. My human says I'm a chubby chops n she put me on a diet to lose some weight ......... life's not fair for us ickle woofers:Bawling:Bawling
> 
> View attachment 444987


You is fading away not chubby chops bad hooman.


----------



## Magyarmum

Boxer123 said:


> You is fading away not chubby chops bad hooman.


Can I come n live with you cos your hoomans not horrid like mine?


----------



## Boxer123

Magyarmum said:


> Can I come n live with you cos your hoomans not horrid like mine?


Of course hooman well trained do you like scrambled egg ? Hooman will give you treats.


----------



## Magyarmum

Boxer123 said:


> Of course hooman well trained do you like scrambled egg ? Hooman will give you treats.


I luvs scrambled eggs and lots of yummy treats.................................... expect me in five minutes!


----------



## Jason25

Jason25 said:


> View attachment 444985
> 
> excuse the mess lol, this thing should come with a health warning :Hungover:Hungover


Don't give these to your dog mine smells like a cows ear, the whole stinks even tho she ate it outdoors :Facepalm:Hilarious


----------



## Kaily

Jason25 said:


> Don't give these to your dog mine smells like a cows ear, the whole stinks even tho she ate it outdoors :Facepalm:Hilarious


Alfie will never get one of those.. I couldn't cope. :Yuck

Just back from swimming.


----------



## Teddy-dog

Someone was a good doggo in the woods today!! He got to have a run with his friends on his longline and then came straight back. I don't normally have him on the longline because if he sees a squirrel he just GOES but I can now mostly tell his cues for when he's 'hunting' for them and shorten it up. Mostly he was happy pottering and sniffing but a certain part of the woods (must be more squirrely who knows?) he was more alert and looking so I shortened him up and we played some 'throw the duck pate in random directions' games so he would have his attention on that! (Kept my other group dogs close too haha!).


----------



## Squeeze

Hope you’re all ok here...? Been a while since we’ve been about and just wanted to pop in and say hi...!


----------



## Boxer123

Squeeze said:


> Hope you're all ok here...? Been a while since we've been about and just wanted to pop in and say hi...!


How's your lovely boy?


----------



## Squeeze

Boxer123 said:


> How's your lovely boy?


He's really good thanks :Happy
How are you pair doing...? As mad as ever...?


----------



## Boxer123

Squeeze said:


> He's really good thanks :Happy
> How are you pair doing...? As mad as ever...?


They are good Loki has the farts tonight and keeps telling them off.


----------



## Squeeze

@Boxer123 thats so funny :Happy


----------



## Kaily

Resting ...


----------



## Boxer123

Squeeze said:


> @Boxer123 thats so funny :Happy


Sox is less than amused.


----------



## Boxer123

Kaily said:


> Resting ...
> 
> View attachment 445062


Letting it all hang loose.


----------



## Teddy-dog

Teddy his sleepy too tonight


----------



## Boxer123

Teddy-dog said:


> Teddy his sleepy too tonight
> 
> View attachment 445064


Snuggles.


----------



## Teddy-dog

Boxer123 said:


> Snuggles.


He loves to be close on an evening but he isn't half warm!!


----------



## Guest

We had a terrible storm here and lots of flooding. A lot of people had water in their cars and houses. Nova went two days without a walk but we tried to to lots of brain games and indoor fun. It was pouring constantly and the thunder storms were crazy. Nova did really well though. Today we braved our first walk when we got a break with the rain and we saw her new boyfriend. We met him last week same time same place and he adores Nova. They walked with us for our whole walk and he is super gentle with Nova and plays nicely.


----------



## Guest

Jason25 said:


> View attachment 444985
> 
> excuse the mess lol, this thing should come with a health warning :Hungover:Hungover


I feel your pain :Arghh


----------



## Guest

And filled up all Novas enrichment toys today  now we're off for another walk in the park with lots of puddles


----------



## Guest

After the storms comes the rainbow


----------



## Boxer123

Kakite said:


> After the storms comes the rainbow
> 
> View attachment 445088


What a lovely picture you should have that framed.


----------



## Boxer123

Sox is to tired to entertain a wet Sunday.


----------



## Kaily

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 445090
> View attachment 445091
> Sox is to tired to entertain a wet Sunday.


Oh dear he looks a little grumpy today - unless he has a Loki sized headache.


----------



## Boxer123

Kaily said:


> Oh dear he looks a little grumpy today - unless he has a Loki sized headache.


He is always grumpy and sleepy first thing and lokis butt nearly killed us all last night.


----------



## Guest

Boxer123 said:


> He is always grumpy and sleepy first thing and lokis butt nearly killed us all last night.


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious Aw so funny to read your posts.

And yes I think I will get that photo framed!


----------



## lullabydream

Boxer123 said:


> He is always grumpy and sleepy first thing and lokis butt nearly killed us all last night.


Hilarious about Loki's butt!


----------



## Boxer123

lullabydream said:


> Hilarious about Loki's butt!


Not if you were in the room with us last night epressed


----------



## Guest

Boxer123 said:


> Not if you were in the room with us last night epressed


I had my fair share of Nova stink butt trust me


----------



## Kaily

_"A whizzpopper!" cried the BFG, beaming at her. "Us giants is making whizzpoppers all the time! Whizzpopping is a sign of happiness. It is music in our ears! You surely is not telling me that a little whizzpopping if forbidden among human beans?"_
― Roald Dahl, The BFG


----------



## Magyarmum




----------



## Lurcherlad

Boxer123 said:


> Not if you were in the room with us last night epressed


Jack could give him a run for his money, I bet! :Yuck


----------



## Boxer123

Lurcherlad said:


> Jack could give him a run for his money, I bet! :Yuck


Let's not set up a competition


----------



## Guest

Mleeeem.


----------



## Guest

We were at the beach today and we met a Black Russian terrier. I had no idea they were so big!!! Absolutely huge. I was a bit worried about Elliot as in the past he’s found very large dogs, especially very fluffy ones, a bit scary, but he was fine. Kenzie’s fearless and went nose to nose with it which was pretty cute!

Unfortunately the owner also had two standard schnauzers who ganged up a bit on Elliot as they were having a play, so I had to intervene as I could see he was getting a bit uncomfortable. It’s the sort of place where it’s accepted that off lead dogs are fine to meet others and I’ve never had a problem there at all, but two against one was a bit much for poor Ellie!


----------



## Guest

McKenzie said:


> We were at the beach today and we met a Black Russian terrier. I had no idea they were so big!!! Absolutely huge. I was a bit worried about Elliot as in the past he's found very large dogs, especially very fluffy ones, a bit scary, but he was fine. Kenzie's fearless and went nose to nose with it which was pretty cute!
> 
> Unfortunately the owner also had two standard schnauzers who ganged up a bit on Elliot as they were having a play, so I had to intervene as I could see he was getting a bit uncomfortable. It's the sort of place where it's accepted that off lead dogs are fine to meet others and I've never had a problem there at all, but two against one was a bit much for poor Ellie!


Poor guy.


----------



## Lurcherlad

At least @McKenzie you had the knowledge to recognise it and withdraw Elliot.

I see so many owners who don't and think they're all having a great time


----------



## catz4m8z

Poor Alfie started yelping in his crate the other day. Thought he might have hurt himself until he came out and I realiesed he had a massive matt in his ear.
What is it about ear fluff that no matter how often you brush it they still appear 2 minutes later with a huge chunk clumped together!? I think in the last week Ive had to cut matts out of Adam, Alfie and Hannahs ears (honestly I'll brush them and they come back a couple of hours later with knots!:Shifty).
At least I still have Heidi with her nice easycare short coat!


----------



## Magyarmum

It was miserable and raining for most of yesterday which put paid to a long walk. We did manage though to have a quick sniffing expedition around the top half of my land before the heavens opened again!

Excuse the lack of colour coordination and them not wearing harnesses but I keep a couple of leads hidden in the walnut tree for just such occasions to save me having to walk all the way back to the house


----------



## Boxer123

When you won't share your dinner.


----------



## Sarah H

Twas a bit warm for Fly today! He had a stand in the pool to cool himself off (the other 2 aren't fans of the paddling pool)


----------



## Kaily

We have a relatively new cat in the local neighbourhood. He is a very bold and cheeky little fella. Several times he has hidden and pounced on Alfie when we are leaving the house then proceeded to follow us up the road. He also goes to visit the children in the local school and pops in and out of peoples houses, wanted or not.

Alfie who undeniably is a cat chaser given half the chance, is getting increasingly wound up. Now to add insult to injury the cat has taken to sitting on our windowsill staring in at him lol.


----------



## Boxer123

Kaily said:


> We have a relatively new cat in the local neighbourhood. He is a very bold and cheeky little fella. Several times he has hidden and pounced on Alfie when we are leaving the house then proceeded to follow us up the road. He also goes to visit the children in the local school and pops in and out of peoples houses, wanted or not.
> 
> Alfie who undeniably is a cat chaser given half the chance, is getting increasingly wound up. Now to add insult to injury the cat has taken to sitting on our windowsill staring in at him lol.
> 
> View attachment 445225
> 
> 
> View attachment 445226


Oh dear we used to have a cat that did this to sox it would sit on the shed when sox was in the garden.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Kaily said:


> We have a relatively new cat in the local neighbourhood. He is a very bold and cheeky little fella. Several times he has hidden and pounced on Alfie when we are leaving the house then proceeded to follow us up the road. He also goes to visit the children in the local school and pops in and out of peoples houses, wanted or not.
> 
> Alfie who undeniably is a cat chaser given half the chance, is getting increasingly wound up. Now to add insult to injury the cat has taken to sitting on our windowsill staring in at him lol.
> 
> View attachment 445225
> 
> 
> View attachment 445226


A loaded water pistol might act as a deterrent?

Better a squirt of water than grabbed by an unsuspecting passing dog.


----------



## Guest

Kaily said:


> We have a relatively new cat in the local neighbourhood. He is a very bold and cheeky little fella. Several times he has hidden and pounced on Alfie when we are leaving the house then proceeded to follow us up the road. He also goes to visit the children in the local school and pops in and out of peoples houses, wanted or not.
> 
> Alfie who undeniably is a cat chaser given half the chance, is getting increasingly wound up. Now to add insult to injury the cat has taken to sitting on our windowsill staring in at him lol.
> 
> View attachment 445225
> 
> 
> View attachment 445226


Oh my gosh, my dogs would absolutely lose the plot! McKenzie would probably try to break through the glass :Wideyed


----------



## Lurcherlad

No matter how big the area, Jack always has his head on the floor ..... and needs a pillow


----------



## Magyarmum

Trying to make the bed with a four legged body sitting on it is hopeless!


----------



## rottiemum

Off to the vet at 4 for a check up. Walking better but still not quite right. I predict more Loxicom and rest!


----------



## rottiemum

I was right. Doesn't help he had a go at a cat this morning...so spinning at the end of the lead...
We're giving another week. She suggested orthopaedic specialist next...my insurance company is going to love me. 
Hopefully it won't come to that!


----------



## Boxer123

rottiemum said:


> I was right. Doesn't help he had a go at a cat this morning...so spinning at the end of the lead...
> We're giving another week. She suggested orthopaedic specialist next...my insurance company is going to love me.
> Hopefully it won't come to that!


It's a good job you love him he is giving you quite a week !


----------



## rottiemum

Boxer123 said:


> It's a good job you love him he is giving you quite a week !


True! It's always something but he's cute...lol


----------



## Boxer123

rottiemum said:


> True! It's always something but he's cute...lol


The boxers give me torrid times but how could I not love them.


----------



## rottiemum

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 445261
> 
> 
> The boxers give me torrid times but how could I not love them.


Gorgeous boys!


----------



## Guest

It has been raining here almost non stop and we even had extensive flooding in our town. As a result everywhere we go it's super muddy. I normally only wipe Novas paws off, but today she needed a little wash (only paws, legs, belly and face)

She looked quite pleased after 










She's done well with the stormy weather. Normally wind/heavy rain and hail scare her but she way quite calm this time round.


----------



## Guest

At night the tentacles come out


----------



## Boxer123

Kakite said:


> At night the tentacles come out
> 
> View attachment 445292
> 
> View attachment 445293


----------



## Boxer123

Sox had a bad night woke up to a Loki. He doesn't see why he should share his room.


----------



## Guest

This girl radiates so much happiness! Love coming home to her <3


----------



## Boxer123

Kakite said:


> View attachment 445334
> 
> 
> This girl radiates so much happiness! Love coming home to her <3


How's she doing feeling better ?


----------



## Guest

Boxer123 said:


> How's she doing feeling better ?


Yeah she has had no tummy upsets for a whole month now. She is doing amazing. How are your boys?


----------



## Boxer123

Kakite said:


> Yeah she has had no tummy upsets for a whole month now. She is doing amazing. How are your boys?


They are good Loki is just back from 1:1 training so is a tired baby boxer. It's super hard work being good boy for an hour.


----------



## Squeeze

Our friend has been (and still is) shielding during the pandemic... We've popped over a couple of times with food parcels and jigsaws to help with the boredom...
Yesterday evening she presented us with this painting she'd done for us...


----------



## Squeeze

*double post because I’m a wally*


----------



## MissKittyKat

Not going to be planting my new plant any time soon!


----------



## Boxer123

Squeeze said:


> Our friend has been (and still is) shielding during the pandemic... We've popped over a couple of times with food parcels and jigsaws to help with the boredom...
> Yesterday evening she presented us with this painting she'd done for us...
> View attachment 445347


That's lovely.


----------



## Boxer123

MissKittyKat said:


> Not going to be planting my new plant any time soon!
> 
> View attachment 445351


Ha ha.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Boxer123 said:


> Ha ha.


He got me mesmerised and I'm now laid down too!

After taking a few more photos x


----------



## Boxer123

MissKittyKat said:


> He got me mesmerised and I'm now laid down too!
> 
> After taking a few more photos x


----------



## Nonnie

Someone offered to buy Ned today.

A little part of me was tempted with the amount they were offering.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Nonnie said:


> Someone offered to buy Ned today.
> 
> A little part of me was tempted with the amount they were offering.


:Woot


----------



## Guest

Good morning. Am a crocodile


----------



## Boxer123

Nonnie said:


> Someone offered to buy Ned today.
> 
> A little part of me was tempted with the amount they were offering.


Oh no Ned ! He is a handsome boy. This has happened in a few places quite scary and intimidating for some people. Honestly who sells their dog whilst out on a walk. In my case it would be buyer beware with Loki.


----------



## Boxer123

My friend had a gathering in her garden last night. Because I have to rush back for the boys normally they said to bring them. Loki had the time of his life lots of fuss. He now has that morning after the night before feeling when you are not sure what you've done or who you have kissed.


----------



## Guest

Even my husband noted tonight how much better Nova has been not going to daycare. She seems settled and happier.


----------



## Guest

I was away for a couple of days so the pups had two days and a night at a new daycare/kennel place. I was really impressed with them - they housed my two in a warmed indoor room at my request due to McKenzie's age. They were in a daycare situation with other small/medium dogs during the day. Elliot had a great time playing with the other dogs, McKenzie prefers her own space! They were both exhausted, but neither dog showed they had found it stressful which I'm very happy with.

I thought this photo was cute - Kenzie, Elliot and a random puppy!


----------



## Boxer123

McKenzie said:


> I was away for a couple of days so the pups had two days and a night at a new daycare/kennel place. I was really impressed with them - they housed my two in a warmed indoor room at my request due to McKenzie's age. They were in a daycare situation with other small/medium dogs during the day. Elliot had a great time playing with the other dogs, McKenzie prefers her own space! They were both exhausted, but neither dog showed they had found it stressful which I'm very happy with.
> 
> I thought this photo was cute - Kenzie, Elliot and a random puppy!
> 
> View attachment 445393


That's to cute.


----------



## Boxer123

Kakite said:


> Even my husband noted tonight how much better Nova has been not going to daycare. She seems settled and happier.


This is good news well done Nova.


----------



## Kaily

McKenzie said:


> I was away for a couple of days so the pups had two days and a night at a new daycare/kennel place. I was really impressed with them - they housed my two in a warmed indoor room at my request due to McKenzie's age. They were in a daycare situation with other small/medium dogs during the day. Elliot had a great time playing with the other dogs, McKenzie prefers her own space! They were both exhausted, but neither dog showed they had found it stressful which I'm very happy with.
> 
> I thought this photo was cute - Kenzie, Elliot and a random puppy!
> 
> View attachment 445393


I think you need to bring that puppy home - such a perfect fit! :Angelic


----------



## Magyarmum

Yesterday was soooooo hot!

We met our trainer at the vet and after Grisha had had his much overdue Rabies vaccination and Gwylim had barked at a Daxie and a GSD in the waiting room we all went off to do some more "town" walking before heading to the coffee shop at the petrol station, Unfortunately when we got there we found they were doing major renovations on the shop. Luckily, although there was nowhere to sit we did manage to get a welcome cup of coffee!

Waiting for Grisha to bring our coffee 










Getting out of the sun!










Two very tired Schnauzer boys


----------



## rottiemum

Someone got a new bed and he loves it.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Couldn't avoid the kissed today


----------



## Boxer123

Just found this old photo of Sox and lily.


----------



## Teddy-dog

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 445434
> Just found this old photo of Sox and lily.


aww what a lovely photo!


----------



## Boxer123

Teddy-dog said:


> aww what a lovely photo!


He did love lily they were a good pair. (Of course he loves Loki to )


----------



## Guest

We had wonderful day. Sunshine and three walks - one of them with one of Nova’s doggie pals.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Jack loves being on 2 daily doses of Gabapentin for his arthritis ..... at 0800 and 2000 an alarm goes off on my phone and I dutifully go to him chilling on the sofa, with a tasty treat of pate, raw mince or cheese


----------



## catz4m8z

well, dammit! For the second time in the last 6 yrs I forgot to crate one of the boys when I let the other one out. Pretty much instant fight as soon as they met. Luckily I was there so nobody had a chance to really latch on and I could grab a handful of backfat and just lift them both away (not ideal but its been the quickest way to seperate them when alone!).
Poor Heidi also got a faceful of angry dog coz she insisted on getting in the middle. Blimmin' PITA dogs....while I dont want to lose any of my dogs I def wouldnt miss the 'joys' of crate and rotate.:Banghead


----------



## Teddy-dog

catz4m8z said:


> well, dammit! For the second time in the last 6 yrs I forgot to crate one of the boys when I let the other one out. Pretty much instant fight as soon as they met. Luckily I was there so nobody had a chance to really latch on and I could grab a handful of backfat and just lift them both away (not ideal but its been the quickest way to seperate them when alone!).
> Poor Heidi also got a faceful of angry dog coz she insisted on getting in the middle. Blimmin' PITA dogs....while I dont want to lose any of my dogs I def wouldnt miss the 'joys' of crate and rotate.:Banghead


oh no! Glad they're all ok. Must be difficult having dogs that don't get on


----------



## catz4m8z

Teddy-dog said:


> oh no! Glad they're all ok. Must be difficult having dogs that don't get on


I think like all problem dogs it can seem like a full time job at times!:Shifty Im just lucky that when they are in their crates they will just ignore each other (and they are both so lazy that they dont mind crate time, and will even sometimes be found chilling in there when they are supposed to be out!).
I was fully prepared to have to rehome one of them but thankfully neither one is bothered by the situation.


----------



## Teddy-dog

I really don't understand some people!

Out on a walk today, there's a hill where you can walk along the top path or the bottom. It's not big but quite steep (as in you can easily see people at the top, they're not far away, but would struggle to walk up the steep bit!). Anyway, we were walking along the bottom path, Ted on lead and his little pal with me. And this collie comes bounding down the hill barking at us, the owner is up there but says nothing.... I distract Ted best I can and ask if they can call dog... no reply. Ted does really well for a bit, but the dog follows us growling and snarling and baring all its teeth! Ted gets fed up and turns and barks at it (I did try and stop him) and the dog lunges at him snapping, obviously just a warning but still! I shout 'oi!' at it quite loudly and then shout up the hill 'Can you call your dog PLEASE!!'. I hear some sort of call (muffled) and the dog stops growling but still follows us! 
Teds little mate was offlead but in front and his little tail between his legs the whole time he was obviously upset by it.

but why does it take me shouting to get the owner to pay any attention???? They must have seen their dog run down the hill barking!!! Argh!

Anyway here's a photo of them both at a happier point


----------



## Boxer123

Teddy-dog said:


> I really don't understand some people!
> 
> Out on a walk today, there's a hill where you can walk along the top path or the bottom. It's not big but quite steep (as in you can easily see people at the top, they're not far away, but would struggle to walk up the steep bit!). Anyway, we were walking along the bottom path, Ted on lead and his little pal with me. And this collie comes bounding down the hill barking at us, the owner is up there but says nothing.... I distract Ted best I can and ask if they can call dog... no reply. Ted does really well for a bit, but the dog follows us growling and snarling and baring all its teeth! Ted gets fed up and turns and barks at it (I did try and stop him) and the dog lunges at him snapping, obviously just a warning but still! I shout 'oi!' at it quite loudly and then shout up the hill 'Can you call your dog PLEASE!!'. I hear some sort of call (muffled) and the dog stops growling but still follows us!
> Teds little mate was offlead but in front and his little tail between his legs the whole time he was obviously upset by it.
> 
> but why does it take me shouting to get the owner to pay any attention???? They must have seen their dog run down the hill barking!!! Argh!
> 
> Anyway here's a photo of them both at a happier point
> 
> View attachment 445485


I really don't know why people don't I think they just hope that if they don't look their do will come eventually! We had a strange interaction today. Loki on lead a man comes around the corner with a dog. They dog starts stalking towards Loki and the owner is calling to him, 'be good be good' 
I'm thinking it's not friendly eventually we get close enough and the man says 'he's friendly' which he was he sniffed Loki and moved on but my heart was in my throat.


----------



## Magyarmum




----------



## catz4m8z

Some people though! My lot just ran outside barking and when I followed them it was because the extremely barky dog a few doors down was really going for it....because some total moron was stood in their garden yelling along with it! Not even shouting any words, just a fully grown adult screaming like a toddler to make the dog bark more!:Banghead
I despair of some people I really do...:Shifty


----------



## Guest

Teddy-dog said:


> I really don't understand some people!
> 
> Out on a walk today, there's a hill where you can walk along the top path or the bottom. It's not big but quite steep (as in you can easily see people at the top, they're not far away, but would struggle to walk up the steep bit!). Anyway, we were walking along the bottom path, Ted on lead and his little pal with me. And this collie comes bounding down the hill barking at us, the owner is up there but says nothing.... I distract Ted best I can and ask if they can call dog... no reply. Ted does really well for a bit, but the dog follows us growling and snarling and baring all its teeth! Ted gets fed up and turns and barks at it (I did try and stop him) and the dog lunges at him snapping, obviously just a warning but still! I shout 'oi!' at it quite loudly and then shout up the hill 'Can you call your dog PLEASE!!'. I hear some sort of call (muffled) and the dog stops growling but still follows us!
> Teds little mate was offlead but in front and his little tail between his legs the whole time he was obviously upset by it.
> 
> but why does it take me shouting to get the owner to pay any attention???? They must have seen their dog run down the hill barking!!! Argh!
> 
> Anyway here's a photo of them both at a happier point
> 
> View attachment 445485


Lovely photo. And awful experience! I really don't know why some people are so ignorant. Or they let their dogs run up first and then recall them. How about not letting them run up to someone in the first place?


----------



## Guest

I had a lie down this afternoon and listened to some music. Nova snuck underneath the blanket.


----------



## Magyarmum

Oh dear!

I'm so disappointed because I've just been informed, due to unforeseen circumstances it's not going to happen now until August

Can't say more except I'm told it's salt and pepper!


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Magyarmum said:


> Oh dear!
> 
> I'm so disappointed because I've just been informed, due to unforeseen circumstances it's not going to happen now until August
> 
> Can't say more except I'm told it's salt and pepper!


Oh yes, a salt and pepper to add to your black and white boys? How lovely, hope all goes to plan for you


----------



## Magyarmum

DanWalkersmum said:


> Oh yes, a salt and pepper to add to your black and white boys? How lovely, hope all goes to plan for you


Thank you.

Since the Coronavirus arrived on the scene and seems to have every intention of becoming a permanent fixture in our lives, I've been looking for a third small girl dog. I'm working on the basis that in future as I wont be going anywhere unless it's absolutely necessary I might as well add another member to my family 

There's also method in my madness because I'll be able to walk the dogs one at a time instead of having to walk both dogs together as I am doing at the moment. Gwylim's quite happy to stay at home on his own but big "macho" Grisha is a baby and howls his head off if he's left behind. He's fine though if they're both left at home! And it'll be much easier for me because with only one dog I can take my walking pole which means we can go walking along some of the bumpier more overgrown tracks which I can't manage with two on lead dogs

Ideally I would have preferred a rescue but for some reason although there are plenty of dogs in Hungarian rescues the majority are large and male. The boys groomer is the wife of Gwylim's breeder, who also owned Grisha before I adopted him, so when I took the boys for grooming earlier this month I asked Robbie if he had an older Schnauzer girl he'd be willing to sell me. Unfortunately although I know he's already picked a suitable dog, his teenage daughter had a riding accident, and a very good friend of his is seriously ill with the coronavirus, so everything's been been put on hold for a couple of weeks.


----------



## Boxer123

Magyarmum said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Since the Coronavirus arrived on the scene and seems to have every intention of becoming a permanent fixture in our lives, I've been looking for a third small girl dog. I'm working on the basis that in future as I wont be going anywhere unless it's absolutely necessary I might as well add another member to my family
> 
> There's also method in my madness because I'll be able to walk the dogs one at a time instead of having to walk both dogs together as I am doing at the moment. Gwylim's quite happy to stay at home on his own but big "macho" Grisha is a baby and howls his head off if he's left behind. He's fine though if they're both left at home! And it'll be much easier for me because with only one dog I can take my walking pole which means we can go walking along some of the bumpier more overgrown tracks which I can't manage with two on lead dogs
> 
> Ideally I would have preferred a rescue but for some reason although there are plenty of dogs in Hungarian rescues the majority are large and male. The boys groomer is the wife of Gwylim's breeder, who also owned Grisha before I adopted him, so when I took the boys for grooming earlier this month I asked Robbie if he had an older Schnauzer girl he'd be willing to sell me. Unfortunately although I know he's already picked a suitable dog, his teenage daughter had a riding accident, and a very good friend of his is seriously ill with the coronavirus, so everything's been been put on hold for a couple of weeks.


It will give the boys a few more weeks to work on their chat up lines.


----------



## Guest

Mama I can see you're awake.










my husband and I are both sick with a bad cold. We were off work today and nova has been good. We managed to take her for two walks today, they weren't long as it was so cold and windy and we had no energy, but nova let us rest and sleep lots. I feel mostly she just fits in with us


----------



## Magyarmum

Boxer123 said:


> It will give the boys a few more weeks to work on their chat up lines.


They'll probably take one look at her and say "OMG Not YOU":Arghh

I'm pretty certain they already know her because Gwylim always stays with Robbie and his wife when I go on holiday, and Grisha lived there until a year ago. Gwylim and Grisha were already friends before I brought the white fing home. Makes life so much easier!


----------



## Boxer123

I'd better get up then....


----------



## Lurcherlad

Jack just got up, had a stretch and I pretended I was asleep. He got back into his bed and settled down again - yay! 

I might get another 15 minutes in bed myself, before he tries again to get me up, if I’m lucky


----------



## Boxer123

Lurcherlad said:


> Jack just got up, had a stretch and I pretended I was asleep. He got back into his bed and settled down again - yay!
> 
> I might get another 15 minutes in bed myself, before he tries again to get me up, if I'm lucky


Little Loki was wanting his breakfast he's snoozing again now. Hooman servant not moving fast enough.


----------



## Guest

My friend had to rehome her dog and asked me if we could take him. We couldn’t because among numerous other reasons, Nova gets overwhelmed by him and can’t tolerate him for longer than 10-15min at a time. I feel so sad, but I didn’t want to upset Nova and there’s other reasons why it wouldn’t have worked.


----------



## Boxer123

Kakite said:


> My friend had to rehome her dog and asked me if we could take him. We couldn't because among numerous other reasons, Nova gets overwhelmed by him and can't tolerate him for longer than 10-15min at a time. I feel so sad, but I didn't want to upset Nova and there's other reasons why it wouldn't have worked.


Thats a shame but you have to do what is right for Nova. She is your priority. What breed is the dog ?


----------



## Lurcherlad

Lurcherlad said:


> Jack just got up, had a stretch and I pretended I was asleep. He got back into his bed and settled down again - yay!
> 
> I might get another 15 minutes in bed myself, before he tries again to get me up, if I'm lucky


0809 and Jack and I are still in bed! 

OH's just got up so that's the end of that I guess - Jack will be wanting out and breakfast no doubt - still a good lie in for a change


----------



## Guest

Boxer123 said:


> Thats a shame but you have to do what is right for Nova. She is your priority. What breed is the dog ?


Husky.


----------



## catz4m8z

Kakite said:


> Husky.


Thats alot of dog! Hopefully the owner can find another home for it or a place in a breed rescue.

*this morning*

me- Hannah, dont you want to go for a walk this morning??:Wideyed

Hannah-

me-ok, guess I'll just take Alf and Heidi then.....:Shifty

Hannah-:Bored

*5 minutes into walk*

TORRENTIAL RAIN!!! THUNDER!! LIGHTENING!!:Nailbiting

*runs home*

Hannah-:Smug

:Hilarious


----------



## Boxer123

Kakite said:


> Husky.


Oh beautiful dogs but not for the faint hearted and wouldn't be good for Novavif she's not keen.


----------



## Teddy-dog

Kakite said:


> My friend had to rehome her dog and asked me if we could take him. We couldn't because among numerous other reasons, Nova gets overwhelmed by him and can't tolerate him for longer than 10-15min at a time. I feel so sad, but I didn't want to upset Nova and there's other reasons why it wouldn't have worked.


you have to do what's right for Nova unfortunately! I'm sure a good home can be found for your friends dog though a rescue  maybe a breed specific rescue?


----------



## Teddy-dog

It's been a soggy one today!


----------



## Lurcherlad

Just booked Jack a 4 night break in a luxury lodge with private hot tub and onsite fishing lake in October. He’s letting me and DH join him . DS might come too and do a bit of fishing with his dad.

It should be nice and peaceful as only 6 lodges in total, adults only and surrounded by farmland.

Not that far from home and we aren’t planning on doing much off site as DH will still have to take precautions but it will just be a pleasure to have a change of scenery tbh.

Looking forward to it


----------



## Boxer123

Lurcherlad said:


> Just booked Jack a 4 night break in a luxury lodge with private hot tub and onsite fishing lake in October. He's letting me and DH join him . DS might come too and do a bit of fishing with his dad.
> 
> It should be nice and peaceful as only 6 lodges in total, adults only and surrounded by farmland.
> 
> Not that far from home and we aren't planning on doing much off site as DH will still have to take precautions but it will just be a pleasure to have a change of scenery tbh.
> 
> Looking forward to it


I do hope you take his many beds.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Boxer123 said:


> I do hope you take his many beds.


And lots of mats and runners cos he hates hard floors


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Lurcherlad said:


> And lots of mats and runners cos he hates hard floors


and don't forget the pillows!  have a good time!


----------



## Teddy-dog

Lurcherlad said:


> Just booked Jack a 4 night break in a luxury lodge with private hot tub and onsite fishing lake in October. He's letting me and DH join him . DS might come too and do a bit of fishing with his dad.
> 
> It should be nice and peaceful as only 6 lodges in total, adults only and surrounded by farmland.
> 
> Not that far from home and we aren't planning on doing much off site as DH will still have to take precautions but it will just be a pleasure to have a change of scenery tbh.
> 
> Looking forward to it


sounds lovely!


----------



## Guest

@Teddy-dog @Boxer123 @catz4m8z

I know! I love this dog to bits but I couldn't cope with him I think. Nova can't tolerate him long as he is also pretty young, but has no manners. He nips her ears and tail and is quite rambunctious. He doesn't back off when he gets the signal and I think he's the only dog Nova has ever growled at and shown teeth because she wanted to sleep and he would keep invading her space and of course I intervened (probably a bit too late but I know better now).


----------



## Guest

Teddy-dog said:


> It's been a soggy one today!
> 
> View attachment 445659


what a cutie


----------



## Guest

In the middle of the doorway. I mean where else would you fall asleep?!


----------



## Kaily

Is it morning?


----------



## Magyarmum

I got woken up at 5.45 this morning by a white not so hairy fing landing on top of me and a small black creature gruffling, wanting to be let out for a pee.

Got up, let them out, made a cup of tea, sat down in my armchair to watch the news.

At 7.30 I'm still sitting there not daring to move a muscle because one of my little boys was fast asleep on my knee.

The things we do for our dogs


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Dan loves his evening walks, stretching his little legs :Kiss









having a scratch









and watching the world go by from a bench at the end of his walk


----------



## Boxer123

DanWalkersmum said:


> Dan loves his evening walks, stretching his little legs :Kiss
> View attachment 445702
> 
> 
> having a scratch
> View attachment 445703
> 
> 
> and watching the world go by from a bench at the end of his walk
> View attachment 445704


Looks like a lovely place to walk. We've had a lovely morning.


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 445710
> View attachment 445714
> View attachment 445715
> View attachment 445716
> View attachment 445717
> View attachment 445718
> View attachment 445710
> View attachment 445714
> View attachment 445715
> View attachment 445716
> View attachment 445717
> View attachment 445718
> 
> 
> Looks like a lovely place to walk. We've had a lovely morning.


Your field looks perfect for the boxer boys to let off steam. Off lead play makes them so happy. They're loving life aren't they? The boomer ball looks to be holding up well.

We go every night now, started when the weather was too warm for daytime walks, only miss when it's pelting it down with rain, drizzle is ok. 5 minutes drive, but 20 minutes or so to walk on a busy road, so we drive. 
Dan absolutely loves it and makes weird noises of excitement, scratching the car door to get out when we get into the car park.


----------



## Boxer123

DanWalkersmum said:


> Your field looks perfect for the boxer boys to let off steam. Off lead play makes them so happy. They're loving life aren't they? The boomer ball looks to be holding up well.
> 
> We go every night now, started when the weather was too warm for daytime walks, only miss when it's pelting it down with rain, drizzle is ok. 5 minutes drive, but 20 minutes or so to walk on a busy road, so we drive.
> Dan absolutely loves it and makes weird noises of excitement, scratching the car door to get out when we get into the car park.


They love the boomer ball it can only come out for short periods because sox gets so worn out.


----------



## Guest

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 445710
> View attachment 445714
> View attachment 445715
> View attachment 445716
> View attachment 445717
> View attachment 445718
> View attachment 445710
> View attachment 445714
> View attachment 445715
> View attachment 445716
> View attachment 445717
> View attachment 445718
> 
> 
> Looks like a lovely place to walk. We've had a lovely morning.


Heck your camera roll most look like mine, thousands of doggie photos


----------



## Guest

Me: Trying to sit and relax for a few minutes.

Nova: Tuuuuuuug


----------



## Lurcherlad

As if it’s not enough that Jack’s stretched out on my bed, taking up a lot of room, he’s also dreaming and kicking the living daylights out of me!


----------



## Guest

Lurcherlad said:


> As if it's not enough that Jack's stretched out on my bed, taking up a lot of room, he's also dreaming and kicking the living daylights out of me!


Oh I know the feeling - Nova stretches her tentacles out in the morning and kicks me right in the chest


----------



## Lurcherlad

Gotta love ‘em!


----------



## Lurcherlad

And he’s just dropped a stinker too, to add insult to injury! :Wacky


----------



## Guest

Lurcherlad said:


> And he's just dropped a stinker too, to add insult to injury! :Wacky


of course he has :Hilarious


----------



## Guest

A lot of tracks are still closed from the storm and flooding we had. We managed to get on to one of our favs today though:


----------



## Boxer123

Kakite said:


> Heck your camera roll most look like mine, thousands of doggie photos


Just boxers on my phone yes


----------



## Guest

Nova the Grasshopper


----------



## Jason25

We managed to squeeze half hour in at the dog field this evening, daisy loved it, chased a ball, birds and rolled in the long grass.

we stopped in maccies on the way back, sat in the front with me I gave her the last bit of my burger, with me saying I hope you're gonna share your tea with me later, only for the woman in the car next to me to start giggling :Shifty:Hilarious

We've also ran into some trouble on the weekend, we went to Dartmoor for a lovely walk in one of the forests, only to come back to a flat tyre. No worries I'll pop the dog in the back of the van and change it.

Jacks the van up and gets the tyre iron on it, the bolts were on that tight I snapped the tyre iron!!! Luckily I keep one of them spider things under my van seat, tried that and rounded it off.

at the point I'm wondering what I should do, so pulls out my phone to ring mum, no signal.

I grabbed daisy and off we went we walked around for 2 hours and managed to get signal with only 5% battery left. Got through to mum and she said she'd come and pick us up. Great.

Head back to the van and chill until mum turns up. On the way back to the van, must of been a 1 minute walk from the van, there's a bloody telephone box!!! Thought no way, no telephone box this far out in the countryside is gonna be working. Only for it to be working and takes debit card!!!!!!!!! :Banghead:Banghead:Banghead:Banghead:Banghead:Banghead:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious

this is the pup exhausted from all our troubles waiting for mum to pick us up









She slept the whole way home and you could hear her snoring


----------



## Boxer123

Jason25 said:


> We managed to squeeze half hour in at the dog field this evening, daisy loved it, chased a ball, birds and rolled in the long grass.
> 
> we stopped in maccies on the way back, sat in the front with me I gave her the last bit of my burger, with me saying I hope you're gonna share your tea with me later, only for the woman in the car next to me to start giggling :Shifty:Hilarious
> 
> We've also ran into some trouble on the weekend, we went to Dartmoor for a lovely walk in one of the forests, only to come back to a flat tyre. No worries I'll pop the dog in the back of the van and change it.
> 
> Jacks the van up and gets the tyre iron on it, the bolts were on that tight I snapped the tyre iron!!! Luckily I keep one of them spider things under my van seat, tried that and rounded it off.
> 
> at the point I'm wondering what I should do, so pulls out my phone to ring mum, no signal.
> 
> I grabbed daisy and off we went we walked around for 2 hours and managed to get signal with only 5% battery left. Got through to mum and she said she'd come and pick us up. Great.
> 
> Head back to the van and chill until mum turns up. On the way back to the van, must of been a 1 minute walk from the van, there's a bloody telephone box!!! Thought no way, no telephone box this far out in the countryside is gonna be working. Only for it to be working and takes debit card!!!!!!!!! :Banghead:Banghead:Banghead:Banghead:Banghead:Banghead:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious
> 
> this is the pup exhausted from all our troubles waiting for mum to pick us up
> View attachment 445806
> 
> 
> She slept the whole way home and you could hear her snoring


Loki loves riding shotgun through the maccy d drive thru. Is it you who lost your keys as well maybe Daisy should be in charge of phone and keys.


----------



## Teddy-dog

Jason25 said:


> We managed to squeeze half hour in at the dog field this evening, daisy loved it, chased a ball, birds and rolled in the long grass.
> 
> we stopped in maccies on the way back, sat in the front with me I gave her the last bit of my burger, with me saying I hope you're gonna share your tea with me later, only for the woman in the car next to me to start giggling :Shifty:Hilarious
> 
> We've also ran into some trouble on the weekend, we went to Dartmoor for a lovely walk in one of the forests, only to come back to a flat tyre. No worries I'll pop the dog in the back of the van and change it.
> 
> Jacks the van up and gets the tyre iron on it, the bolts were on that tight I snapped the tyre iron!!! Luckily I keep one of them spider things under my van seat, tried that and rounded it off.
> 
> at the point I'm wondering what I should do, so pulls out my phone to ring mum, no signal.
> 
> I grabbed daisy and off we went we walked around for 2 hours and managed to get signal with only 5% battery left. Got through to mum and she said she'd come and pick us up. Great.
> 
> Head back to the van and chill until mum turns up. On the way back to the van, must of been a 1 minute walk from the van, there's a bloody telephone box!!! Thought no way, no telephone box this far out in the countryside is gonna be working. Only for it to be working and takes debit card!!!!!!!!! :Banghead:Banghead:Banghead:Banghead:Banghead:Banghead:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious
> 
> this is the pup exhausted from all our troubles waiting for mum to pick us up
> View attachment 445806
> 
> 
> She slept the whole way home and you could hear her snoring


 Ahhh bless her! She looks tired! Glad you got it sorted. Nothing worse than a flat tire!!


----------



## Teddy-dog

Someone has had a bit of an upset tum today. Fine in himself - as you can see! - but he's been gassy and smelly :Yuck


----------



## Lurcherlad

Teddy-dog said:


> Someone has had a bit of an upset tum today. Fine in himself - as you can see! - but he's been gassy and smelly :Yuck
> 
> View attachment 445807


Must be something in the air - Jack's trumps have been toxic the last couple of days epressed

Ironic as I bought him some new charcoal digestion biscuits


----------



## Boxer123

Lurcherlad said:


> Must be something in the air - Jack's trumps have been toxic the last couple of days epressed
> 
> Ironic as I bought him some new charcoal digestion biscuits


Loki's butt stinks tonight. He snuffled sheep poop always does it.


----------



## Teddy-dog

Lurcherlad said:


> Must be something in the air - Jack's trumps have been toxic the last couple of days epressed
> 
> Ironic as I bought him some new charcoal digestion biscuits





Boxer123 said:


> Loki's butt stinks tonight. He snuffled sheep poop always does it.


At least we can all suffer together!


----------



## Jason25

Boxer123 said:


> Loki loves riding shotgun through the maccy d drive thru. Is it you who lost your keys as well maybe Daisy should be in charge of phone and keys.


I sometimes get her a fruit bag when we there, she loves the apple slices. They used to do carrots stick but not any more 

yes it was me, like a 4 hour hike only to lose the van keys  this van has been nothing but trouble. Did I say about me leaving the keys in the ignition when I was in the petrol station, the locks went down and I couldn't back in and had to smash the window with a shovel :Hilarious

I agree I should get a doggy rucksack for daisy and get her to keep the keys 



Teddy-dog said:


> Ahhh bless her! She looks tired! Glad you got it sorted. Nothing worse than a flat tire!!


----------



## Guest

When your friend wears your coat and she finds lipstick and a poo bag in it... yes that’s what a crazy dog lady has on hand at all times


----------



## MissKittyKat

A little morning dip to get the day started


----------



## catz4m8z

Kakite said:


> When your friend wears your coat and she finds lipstick and a poo bag in it... yes that's what a crazy dog lady has on hand at all times


yup...dont think Ive got a single coat pocket or bag that doesnt have a couple of poo bags in minimum!
But lipstick?? whats that!!?:Hilarious

No idea what Adam did yesterday. I came home from work to find a giant fuzzy lump of white fur under his neck and when I removed it realiesed he now had a bald patch on his neck that was red and weepy. He hasnt been scratching and after cleaning it with Hibiscrub it doesnt look inflammed or sore now. What the heck has he been up to while I was at work??
(nobody is allowed to need vet visits at present coz I cant afford it!!LOL:Hilarious).


----------



## Teddy-dog

Well we have had normal poops today so I think he's fine!!

We went to the woods today (not the woods we go to a lot which is squirrel mania but a different one we've been to often but not lots and don't see as many squirrels) and I managed to keep him on the longline without getting my arm pulled off due to squirrel mania! I am always a bit wary of putting him on the longline in the woods because if he does see one he will generally try and go. But he was being a good lad and focussed so I let him have his freedom (well a bit). His recall was fab actually but I'm not sure I would ever trust him off completely! He did find a scent he was super focussed on following for a bit... got to be some hound in there for sure!


----------



## Guest

Today I'm a triangle


----------



## Guest

Ok Māmā you're home from your part time job, now do your real job - entertain me and look at my beautiful face.


----------



## Magyarmum

For Sox and Loki! @boxer 123.


----------



## Boxer123

Magyarmum said:


> For Sox and Loki! @boxer 123.


----------



## MissKittyKat

We've been to the beach. As it is pebbles and part man made as sea defences there is a huge shelf so people don't like going unlike the flat sandy beaches further along the coast. We also have to go to the dogs allowed bit.

Everyone was taken with Woody playing and swimming with me, he's such a good boy and complete show off!

























He's bulked up from the canicross though so going to have to get him a bigger life jacket. He doesn't need it but it's just easier for me to move or lift him if I need too.

Seriously thinking about a SUP


----------



## catz4m8z

OMG its too hot today! I felt so guilty walking Heidi to the vets (in 34C midday sun)...really wished I had a t-shirt on that said 'we're going to the vets, Im not actually taking her for a walk!'.:Shy
:Hilarious


----------



## Boxer123

MissKittyKat said:


> We've been to the beach. As it is pebbles and part man made as sea defences there is a huge shelf so people don't like going unlike the flat sandy beaches further along the coast. We also have to go to the dogs allowed bit.
> 
> Everyone was taken with Woody playing and swimming with me, he's such a good boy and complete show off!
> 
> View attachment 445931
> View attachment 445932
> 
> View attachment 445933
> 
> 
> He's bulked up from the canicross though so going to have to get him a bigger life jacket. He doesn't need it but it's just easier for me to move or lift him if I need too.
> 
> Seriously this about a SUP


He looks such a good boy.


----------



## Boxer123

Unfortunately boxers have melted. They haven't moved except to pee, eat and drink from the hose. Walk early this morning so Loki had a good run. Sox had a more sedate approach to the day.


----------



## catz4m8z

Boxer123 said:


> Unfortunately boxers have melted.


So what you are saying is that boxers are like coconut oil??:Hilarious

I didnt get up early enough for a proper walk this morning so we went one at a time on a long line to the little park opposite me. The caretaker to the creche that opens onto the park was outside and said hello....then hello again. By the time I was back with dog no 4 it had gotten a little silly!:Smuggrin


----------



## Boxer123

catz4m8z said:


> So what you are saying is that boxers are like coconut oil??:Hilarious
> 
> I didnt get up early enough for a proper walk this morning so we went one at a time on a long line to the little park opposite me. The caretaker to the creche that opens onto the park was outside and said hello....then hello again. By the time I was back with dog no 4 it had gotten a little silly!:Smuggrin


Yep they melt and cover any space. I think my neighbours just think I walk all day with boxers.


----------



## Guest

We had a nice day despite the rainy and cold weather here. Nova came with me to run some errands this morning. I took her to the pet shop to get wet food and we scored some beef patties for her. Then we stopped in at the vet and weighed her and she got some treats and a belly rub.

Managed to get a walk in and a crazy play in the garden before the rain really set in.

Ended the day with trimming her nails & big snuggles.


----------



## Taylor Lindsay

Hi. My 2 year old boxer mix was just diagnosed with anxiety. The vets want to medicate him with Prozac i was wondering if anyone had any recommendations for a more natural solution


----------



## Magyarmum

I bought a new bed ready for the arrival of the boys new sister, but had no sooner unpacked it than it was taken over by a white fing!


----------



## catz4m8z

awww, that bed has been annexed. It now has a new owner!


Why is it your 'kids' can be total ****s at home but then little angels somewhere else??
Bad enough I cant cut Heidi's claws coz she is a massive fidget but apparently an absolute dream for the vets but now I take Adam round to my friends house for a bath (I dont have hot water and she has a bath designed for bathing 5 bald cats on a regular basis) and he is so well behaved with her cats....just acts like he has known them forever and is best friends.
Meanwhile I cant have a cat coz my lot are real PITA bullies to any cats Ive had in the past....seems like their aunties cats are exempt from their bad behaviour.


----------



## Linda Weasel

Taylor Lindsay said:


> Hi. My 2 year old boxer mix was just diagnosed with anxiety. The vets want to medicate him with Prozac i was wondering if anyone had any recommendations for a more natural solution


Could you start a thread in 'health and nutrition' as you'll get a better response, or alternatively 'training and behaviour' if you haven't got to the root cause of the anxiety.


----------



## Jason25

Hackles up at the cows :Hilarious









And destroying the tennis ball because she's a little shit and won't give it back :Hilarious









We are at the dog field, she's played the rings and tennis ball but she's had enough now and is doing her own thing (sniffing and rolling in god knows what )


----------



## Squeeze

Moving some boxes around in the loft and found Jaxons first ever teddy...









He looked a bit sorry for himself, probably a bit annoyed at being in the loft for nearly 10 years...
I asked my MIL if she could fix his nose...
And here he is as good as new...!


----------



## Magyarmum

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=221877819054389


----------



## SbanR

Magyarmum said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=221877819054389


Looked like a huge mop about to flatten the person taking the video:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious
Watched it on repeat. Hilarious!


----------



## DanWalkersmum

SbanR said:


> Looked like a huge mop about to flatten the person taking the video:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious
> Watched it on repeat. Hilarious!


we saw two of these at a local shopping mall, Dan went crazy, they totally freaked him out, barking lunging etc. I think it was the way they swish about, very odd (IMO) no offence meant.


----------



## Kaily

Tired but content.


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Who's the top dog? The one asleep on the sofa with the tv remote control of course, hooman knows his place (floor).


----------



## Jason25

My dog is a bloody nightmare.

having a walk with my mate, daisy off the lead, mad zoomies in the field, as she’s doing a big circle she clips my mates legs and wipes him clean out. Flat on his back thumping his head on the ground. He’s 16 stone and went down like a sack of .... :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious

I loved every second of it, he did not, he had a banging head ache and cow crap all over his back :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Boxer123

Jason25 said:


> My dog is a bloody nightmare.
> 
> having a walk with my mate, daisy off the lead, mad zoomies in the field, as she's doing a big circle she clips my mates legs and wipes him clean out. Flat on his back thumping his head on the ground. He's 16 stone and went down like a sack of .... :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious
> 
> I loved every second of it, he did not, he had a banging head ache and cow crap all over his back :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


Sox did that to me once was bruised for days.


----------



## Boxer123

DanWalkersmum said:


> Who's the top dog? The one asleep on the sofa with the tv remote control of course, hooman knows his place (floor).
> View attachment 446167





DanWalkersmum said:


> Who's the top dog? The one asleep on the sofa with the tv remote control of course, hooman knows his place (floor).
> View attachment 446167


Good to see look how comfy he is!


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Boxer123 said:


> Good to see look how comfy he is!


He picks his spot carefully , for maximum comfort


----------



## Jason25

Boxer123 said:


> Sox did that to me once was bruised for days.


I think I remember you posting about it, I feel for you, it looked like it hurt my friend lol


----------



## Nonnie

So proud of my boy. He has has VERY limited exposure to children, and has only met my nephews a few times, but he is SO good with them. Hes been like this with some very elderly people too. Usually he is OTT with people, but he just seems to *know* when he needs to be calm and gentle.

My nephew spends all day in the nuddy.

20200802_174342 by Ned Ster, on Flickr


----------



## Guest

Walkies in the fog this morning










and we got to catch up with of one Novas best buds at lunch time.


















We're both tired now


----------



## Jason25

I wonder if I should use toast as our recall word lol :Hilarious

I was on the phone this morning and when I said “just making a round of toast” you hear daisy jump off the bed and run down the stairs and comes straight to me lol :Hilarious:Hilarious

nows she had the crust she’s gone back to bed :Facepalm:Hilarious


----------



## Guest

Jason25 said:


> I wonder if I should use toast as our recall word lol :Hilarious
> 
> I was on the phone this morning and when I said "just making a round of toast" you hear daisy jump off the bed and run down the stairs and comes straight to me lol :Hilarious:Hilarious
> 
> nows she had the crust she's gone back to bed :Facepalm:Hilarious


i may have used the words ball or stick as a recall word before


----------



## Boxer123

Jason25 said:


> I wonder if I should use toast as our recall word lol :Hilarious
> 
> I was on the phone this morning and when I said "just making a round of toast" you hear daisy jump off the bed and run down the stairs and comes straight to me lol :Hilarious:Hilarious
> 
> nows she had the crust she's gone back to bed :Facepalm:Hilarious


You can say turkey to sox in any situation and he stops dead.


----------



## Magyarmum

Jason25 said:


> I wonder if I should use toast as our recall word lol :Hilarious
> 
> I was on the phone this morning and when I said "just making a round of toast" you hear daisy jump off the bed and run down the stairs and comes straight to me lol :Hilarious:Hilarious
> 
> nows she had the crust she's gone back to bed :Facepalm:Hilarious


I get the same reaction from the Schnauzer boys if I say "I'm going pee-pees"


----------



## Magyarmum




----------



## Guest

Nova had a warm bath tonight - she must have rolled in something stinky so it was seriously necessary.









Must licks bath first

then she puts on her saddest „I lost my stinky stinkness" face on










i promise she is fine  straight after this photo she rolled herself on her towel and got some yummy treats.


----------



## Teddy-dog

Ted up a tree!! 









We've done a few woodland walks this week. This one (above) yesterday was somewhere he hasn't been since before lockdown so we were quite distracted but he did gain a bit of focus eventually!! After initial excited times 

On Wednesday I took him to our usual woods (where he's seen lots of squirrels so in certain parts he can be a bit hunty!) and he was super focused! He got to go on the longline and have a run with his friend. I held onto it the rest of the time but he checked in and was just sniffing about. Came when I called.

is there hope????? Maybe now he's 4 he's grown up a bit? Maybe when he's 5 squirrels will become dull and boring? :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Guest

Little monkey chilling before I go back to work at lunch time today. Had to crop out my overflowing laundry basket though


----------



## Teddy-dog

Omg so I’ve delved into the rabbit hole of offering some training advice on a sighthound Facebook group and I just can’t keep reading and repling to the comments as it makes me so angry! 

there are still too many people who believe in such old fashioned training!


----------



## Teddy-dog

Kakite said:


> View attachment 446465
> 
> 
> Little monkey chilling before I go back to work at lunch time today. Had to crop out my overflowing laundry basket though


Laundry is never done is it :Hilarious


----------



## Guest

Teddy-dog said:


> Laundry is never done is it :Hilarious


So true. Every time one load is done, the basket is full again


----------



## Magyarmum

It's SO hot here that I'm only able to take the Schnauzer boys for a very short walk. Usually only along the left hand side of my land as that's the only area with any shade. Once you get to the cart track it becomes unbearably hot and after spending a few minutes sniffing around, the boys want to go home!

Comrade Grisha really suffering at the moment because he still has bald patches from grooming. He doesn't like being out in the sun and spends a lot more time in the house than either Gwylim or I do. In fact Gwylim;s convinced Grisha's gone bonkers because every morning on waking up he has mad zoomies round the house before dragging half the house out onto the driveway!

As I think new sister's going to be lucky if she's ever allowed to sleep in her new bed I decided to buy her another heavier one and let the boys have it.


----------



## catz4m8z

Magyarmum said:


> As I think new sister's going to be lucky if she's ever allowed to sleep in her new bed I decided to buy her another heavier one and let the boys have it.


well, I think even if she doesnt like it you've already gotten your moneys worth out of it!LOL

Getting too hot here for walkies too. We were able to go for a walk early this morning but I think tomorrow will be a pajama day...maybe even the day after as well if its still this hot. My lot are happy to just flop out somewhere and snooze during heatwaves though so I doubt they will mind too much.


----------



## Jason25

4am start for us tomorrow, I best get a hot dog ready for grumpy dog  our plan is to get to Dartmoor about 5am, just as it’s starting to lighten up, walk for an hour or two then get home before it gets too hot and all the grockles are about lol. Stop in the farm shop on the way back, get some milk for me and a marrow bone for daisy, come home and chill for the day


----------



## Kaily

Ha _grockles, _never heard that word before so looked it up.

Yes Alfie and I go out at 6am in this horrible heat. Nice time of day.


----------



## Jason25

Kaily said:


> Ha _grockles, _never heard that word before so looked it up.
> 
> Yes Alfie and I go out at 6am in this horrible heat. Nice time of day.


Sorry I should of said tourists it's just we've been using that word at work a lot recently lol. We love the early morning, nice and fresh


----------



## catz4m8z

Jason25 said:


> Sorry I should of said tourists it's just we've been using that word at work a lot recently lol. We love the early morning, nice and fresh


Makes me nostalgic for living in Devon...hearing people complain about the grockles and emmets!!LOL:Hilarious
(I only lived there for 13yrs though so I was still a filthy tourist as far as the locals were concerned!).

Really wish I had somewhere decent to walk in this weather but its rubbish round here. At least 20mins pavement walking to get to grass and then there is no water and hardly any shade anywhere. At least tiny middle aged dogs dont get upset about missed walks...too lazy!


----------



## Guest

6 weeks of no tummy issues whatsoever! That’s the longest it has lasted (and also during our lockdown she had no issues). I’m so pleased for my little Nugget  always breaks my heart when she is sick.


----------



## Jason25

such a happy staffy


----------



## rona

Jason25 said:


> 4am start for us tomorrow,


I did the same. 
Now got drool all over my floor for the first time in a couple of years. Friends dog is here today and Monday while he goes to hospital


----------



## Guest

Jason25 said:


> View attachment 446511
> 
> such a happy staffy


oh Daisy you gorgeous girl!!!


----------



## ALambert

Hi all,
It's been nearly 4 weeks since we brought home Buzzo the springer spaniel, so thought I am overdue sharing some cute puppy pics! Its been hectic and at times hard work, but on the whole I think we are doing really well! Toilet training is progressing well - only a few accidents here and there, he is sleeping alone in his crate now, with just one toilet trip during the night, and we have learned some basic commands and started puppy classes yesterday. I really feel the advice I read on this forum during the 8 weeks we waited to bring him home have really helped us start on the right foot and to get in a routine. So thanks everyone for being so generous with experience and advice!








8 weeks just home!







12 weeks ... after puppy class!


----------



## Boxer123

So gorgeous!


----------



## Linda Weasel

Teddy-dog said:


> Omg so I've delved into the rabbit hole of offering some training advice on a sighthound Facebook group and I just can't keep reading and repling to the comments as it makes me so angry!
> 
> there are still too many people who believe in such old fashioned training!


I've given up on some of my local dog pages. Some of the advice given is just SO wrong and I'd feel like the voice in the wilderness.


----------



## ALambert

Thanks, his cuteness is what gets me through it when he turns into a land-shark! Still working on that!


----------



## MissKittyKat

ALambert said:


> Hi all,
> It's been nearly 4 weeks since we brought home Buzzo the springer spaniel, so thought I am overdue sharing some cute puppy pics! Its been hectic and at times hard work, but on the whole I think we are doing really well! Toilet training is progressing well - only a few accidents here and there, he is sleeping alone in his crate now, with just one toilet trip during the night, and we have learned some basic commands and started puppy classes yesterday. I really feel the advice I read on this forum during the 8 weeks we waited to bring him home have really helped us start on the right foot and to get in a routine. So thanks everyone for being so generous with experience and advice!
> 
> View attachment 446622
> 8 weeks just home!
> View attachment 446623
> 12 weeks ... after puppy class!
> View attachment 446624
> View attachment 446625
> View attachment 446626


Ah gorgeous. X


----------



## rona

ALambert said:


> 12 weeks ... after puppy class!


OH my, he looks worn out. Did he enjoy it?


----------



## ALambert

rona said:


> OH my, he looks worn out. Did he enjoy it?


Oh yes, he loved it. It was unfortunate the weather was so hot too - was dozing off on my lap by the end! But he really enjoyed meeting some other pups and having a good play!


----------



## Kaily

So cute!

He looks like he has brain fog from all the learning he needed to do. Just like a child after first day at school.


----------



## Jason25

Do you think dogs know how to put on a sad face just to guilt trip you? I was getting the boat ready this morning and had daisy sat on the sofa looking at me all sad  I reckon she knew I wasn’t taking her out and tried guilt tripping me into staying home


----------



## rona

Jason25 said:


> Do you think dogs know how to put on a sad face just to guilt trip you? I was getting the boat ready this morning and had daisy sat on the sofa looking at me all sad  I reckon she knew I wasn't taking her out and tried guilt tripping me into staying home


If you have given your dog the life that allows it to think for itself, then yes  

Can't she go too?


----------



## Jason25

rona said:


> If you have given your dog the life that allows it to think for itself, then yes
> 
> Can't she go too?


I would love to take her but she doesn't like being near water, I tried her with a kayak last year and she was having none of it lol


----------



## catz4m8z

Jason25 said:


> Do you think dogs know how to put on a sad face just to guilt trip you? I was getting the boat ready this morning and had daisy sat on the sofa looking at me all sad  I reckon she knew I wasn't taking her out and tried guilt tripping me into staying home


oh god yes! The face Adam puts on when I leave for work is just heartbreaking (doesnt help that Chihuahua's have huge anime eyes either!). I swear I can hear a maudlin soundtrack and earnest voiceover about animal cruelty when he really pulls out all the stops!:Hilarious


----------



## Teddy-dog

Linda Weasel said:


> I've given up on some of my local dog pages. Some of the advice given is just SO wrong and I'd feel like the voice in the wilderness.


I know! I normally don't get involved but people were advising to put a fabric muzzle on to stop barking and I just couldn't not say anything.

And then it got into the whole pack theory thing so I obviously disagreed and someone told me that I needed to check where I get my information from as dogs are always trying to be top dog...


----------



## rona

Jason25 said:


> I would love to take her but she doesn't like being near water, I tried her with a kayak last year and she was having none of it lol


You'll have to buy her a Canadian Canoe and make an enclosed space for her 

Where do you Kayak?


----------



## Magyarmum

The Schnauzer boys decided to go camping - no hoomans allowed.


----------



## Guest

Nova had a nice walk at lunch time today during my break. I love our "new" routine.


----------



## Magyarmum

Just had to post this because it brought back memories of Phyllo who was given to us by a friend who'd brought her from Greece on his yacht. She was such a sweet, timid little girl but quite a character. She sometimes would go next door and stay with our next door neighbour for a few days before coming back!

She was a slightly darker colour to the dog in the article.

https://nationalpurebreddogday.com/...kgLa73eahf7uMwQFblk2CEAjUDTWS7FJMxEZIMnpYelf8

*The Small Greek Domestic Dog*

*







*


----------



## Guest

Magyarmum said:


> Just had to post this because it brought back memories of Phyllo who was given to us by a friend who'd brought her from Greece on his yacht. She was such a sweet, timid little girl but quite a character. She sometimes would go next door and stay with our next door neighbour for a few days before coming back!
> 
> She was a slightly darker colour to the dog in the article.
> 
> https://nationalpurebreddogday.com/...kgLa73eahf7uMwQFblk2CEAjUDTWS7FJMxEZIMnpYelf8
> 
> *The Small Greek Domestic Dog*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


oh I love this!!!


----------



## Sarah H

Fly is learning Italian!










It didn't last long, he gave up quickly...


----------



## Boxer123

Sarah H said:


> Fly is learning Italian!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It didn't last long, he gave up quickly...


Loki to is an avid reader. Maybe we should have a PF book club ?


----------



## Magyarmum

Very true!


----------



## Boxer123

Magyarmum said:


> Very true!


The boxers boys got the telling off of a lifetime from one a couple of days ago. They sculked past quietly.


----------



## Magyarmum

Boxer123 said:


> The boxers boys got the telling off of a lifetime from one a couple of days ago. They sculked past quietly.


You should hear Comrade Grisha laying down the law to drivers who stop too close behind his car.

Funnily enough it's Gwylim who tells other dogs off, but for some reason only ones that are smaller than him so the Boxer boys should be OK.


----------



## Guest

Nice walk today, got to meet a cute Schnauzer girl and lab puppy.


----------



## Jason25

rona said:


> You'll have to buy her a Canadian Canoe and make an enclosed space for her
> 
> Where do you Kayak?


I used to go out on the sea, much prefer it to rivers & canals, but ended up selling it at the beginning of the year and buying an inflatable boat with a 8hp outboard. it's really fun and you can get some speed on it as well, just I wouldn't trust daisy in it, I think it would a be disaster :Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## catz4m8z

Just ordered a couple of cooling mats and cat litter tray for the dogs for the hot weather. Hopefully the mats will get used indoors and the litter tray is so I can put a couple of inches of water in it in case they want to go paddling to cool down (none of them like water but I figure they might like the option....and it was really cheap so, eh!).


----------



## Beth78

Took Whisp to an enclosed woodland earlier, she had lots of fun being free to sniff and trot wherever she wanted.
















There are lots of enclosed dog parks where we are now, they seem to be popping up everywhere.


----------



## Lurcherlad

It's been unbearably hot here today .... finally, it's cool enough on the terrace for Jack to be comfortable ...


----------



## Boxer123

Lurcherlad said:


> It's been unbearably hot here today .... finally, it's cool enough on the terrace for Jack to be comfortable ...
> 
> View attachment 446780


My favourite snoozy hound.


----------



## Guest

Beth78 said:


> Took Whisp to an enclosed woodland earlier, she had lots of fun being free to sniff and trot wherever she wanted.
> View attachment 446765
> View attachment 446766
> 
> 
> There are lots of enclosed dog parks where we are now, they seem to be popping up everywhere.


She looks so happy!!!


----------



## Guest

So Covid is making a come back here. Auckland is in lockdown. I don't live there but I have decided to order a new bag of kibble, wet food and flea/worm treatment for Nova. I still have some left but want to be prepared in case there will be delays soon (thinking there will be more changes coming for us!). Hope you and your lot are doing ok @McKenzie


----------



## Boxer123

Kakite said:


> So Covid is making a come back here. Auckland is in lockdown. I don't live there but I have decided to order a new bag of kibble, wet food and flea/worm treatment for Nova. I still have some left but want to be prepared in case there will be delays soon (thinking there will be more changes coming for us!). Hope you and your lot are doing ok @McKenzie


It seems like your PM is on the ball hopefully it will be contained.


----------



## Boxer123

Loki woke me up at 5am. So strange roasting hot but dark !


----------



## Boxer123

Beth78 said:


> Took Whisp to an enclosed woodland earlier, she had lots of fun being free to sniff and trot wherever she wanted.
> View attachment 446765
> View attachment 446766
> 
> 
> There are lots of enclosed dog parks where we are now, they seem to be popping up everywhere.


We rent a woodland it's so amazing isn't it. Loki loves it and can be let off.


----------



## Jason25

Some woman with a rude lab off the lead charging up to us barking this morning, don’t worry he’s friendly she goes. I said mines not, and she didn’t know what to do other than call it’s name. Why do people let them off when they aren’t in control. What if daisy wasn’t actually friendly with dogs (she is I just cba with it all this morning). Could of ended badly :Facepalm I am quite strict with my dog being on lead, I never let her run up to dogs, her recall ain’t great around them either so I keep her on the lead, it’s not rocket science lol.

on a plus we did lots of training this morning on our walk, she’s walking to heel really nicely around the block


----------



## Beth78

Jason25 said:


> Some woman with a rude lab off the lead charging up to us barking this morning, don't worry he's friendly she goes. I said mines not, and she didn't know what to do other than call it's name. Why do people let them off when they aren't in control. What if daisy wasn't actually friendly with dogs (she is I just cba with it all this morning). Could of ended badly :Facepalm I am quite strict with my dog being on lead, I never let her run up to dogs, her recall ain't great around them either so I keep her on the lead, it's not rocket science lol.
> 
> on a plus we did lots of training this morning on our walk, she's walking to heel really nicely around the block


We had a similar issue the other day with a jack Russel, I said "can you put him on a lead please" to which the owner said "he pulls when he's on the lead" and continued to try to recall.

I think with some people it's pure laziness.


----------



## Lurcherlad

That was “Bitchface Cow From Hell’s” reason - she couldn’t hold her pita dog on a lead and clearly cba to train it so just let it off, regardless


----------



## Beth78

Lurcherlad said:


> "Bitchface Cow From Hell's"


 :Hilarious


----------



## Lurcherlad

Beth78 said:


> :Hilarious


I don't know her real name - but this one suits her so well 

I'd love to know what she's named me


----------



## Boxer123

Took Sox to the river today. He had a little paddle then changed his mind.


----------



## Magyarmum

Managed to take the boys for short walks Schnauzer by Schnauzer so to speak!  

Took the white fing first onto the village green trying to avoid the hot sun. He had a sniff amongst the iris leaves then watered the snapdragons, but was I think quite pleased to get back inside the house and out of the sun

Next out was Gwylim who doesn't seem to feel the heat as much as Grisha. Again we went a walk around the village green and the snapdragons got another watering. Won't I be glad though when little sister arrives cos anyone hearing Comrade Grisha's howls at being left alone would have thought I was torturing him :Bawling:Bawling:Bawling Really spoils Gwylim's walk because he worries about his brother and is always eager to get home to him.

Anyway it's started raining and hopefully it'll be cooler tomorrow and if it is I might stick the boys in the car and drive to a large field I know and let them both off their leads to have a good run around.


----------



## Boxer123

No thank you morning.


----------



## Linda Weasel

He’ll be fine when he’s had three cups of coffee.


----------



## Boxer123

Linda Weasel said:


> He'll be fine when he's had three cups of coffee.


It's a slow start at boxer HQ.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Jack’s still snoozing


----------



## Beth78

On our walk this morning a borzoi trotted up to Whisp, his owner of course said "it's ok he's friendly" to which I said "well she's not"

Whisp then starts wagging her tail and gave him a good sniff, leaving me abit stunned. I'd just said she's not friendly and here she is displaying completely normal doggy behaviour 

Maybe she just likes borzois.


----------



## Boxer123

Beth78 said:


> On our walk this morning a borzoi trotted up to Whisp, his owner of course said "it's ok he's friendly" to which I said "well she's not"
> 
> Whisp then starts wagging her tail and gave him a good sniff, leaving me abit stunned. I'd just said she's not friendly and here she is displaying completely normal doggy behaviour
> 
> Maybe she just likes borzois.


Sox does this to me sometimes he is quite relaxed with dogs.


----------



## Teddy-dog

Beth78 said:


> On our walk this morning a borzoi trotted up to Whisp, his owner of course said "it's ok he's friendly" to which I said "well she's not"
> 
> Whisp then starts wagging her tail and gave him a good sniff, leaving me abit stunned. I'd just said she's not friendly and here she is displaying completely normal doggy behaviour
> 
> Maybe she just likes borzois.


Who doesn't like borzois?????


----------



## Sarah H

Beth78 said:


> On our walk this morning a borzoi trotted up to Whisp, his owner of course said "it's ok he's friendly" to which I said "well she's not"
> 
> Whisp then starts wagging her tail and gave him a good sniff, leaving me abit stunned. I'd just said she's not friendly and here she is displaying completely normal doggy behaviour
> 
> Maybe she just likes borzois.


It's another sight hound, I expect she just sort of understood him. It is funny how our dogs seem to just get on with some others.


----------



## Sarah H

Teddy-dog said:


> Who doesn't like borzois?????


True! Mind you when they are excited and jump on you and are taller than you it is be disconcerting. Oh and raking their claws down your back


----------



## Teddy-dog

Sarah H said:


> True! Mind you when they are excited and jump on you and are taller than you it is be disconcerting. Oh and raking their claws down your back


Haha that's true! But I walk labs that do the same (obviously not encouraged!). They are my dream breed though (Borzoi) Would love to have one!


----------



## Jason25

I got up at 5am to take daisy on a trip to Dartmoor, getting stuff ready and she’s gone back to bed????? :Facepalm:Facepalm:Facepalm


----------



## Boxer123

Jason25 said:


> I got up at 5am to take daisy on a trip to Dartmoor, getting stuff ready and she's gone back to bed????? :Facepalm:Facepalm:Facepalm


In her defence it's quite early on a Saturday!


----------



## Guest

Novas eyes went huge when she saw her new ball


----------



## Beth78

Jason25 said:


> I got up at 5am to take daisy on a trip to Dartmoor, getting stuff ready and she's gone back to bed????? :Facepalm:Facepalm:Facepalm


Whisp is trying to hide from me this morning, not keen on dark rainy mornings.


----------



## Beth78

Kakite said:


> Novas eyes went huge when she saw her new ball
> 
> View attachment 446974


Luck girl, I've thought about getting one of those balls, not cheap though and not sure it would survive her teeth.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Woody is pooped too, he's normally snuffling about by now, especially if I am around!


----------



## Jason25

We've got to one of the tor's on Dartmoor and well









Can't even see it :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Guest

Beth78 said:


> Luck girl, I've thought about getting one of those balls, not cheap though and not sure it would survive her teeth.


It seems pretty sturdy so far. Yeah it was definitely not cheap! I hope it'll last a long time


----------



## Jason25

We had a lovely walk, couldn't go off trail too much the fog was so thick, we went up to the tor, cut across onto a road and just walked that for an hour or so, then back to the van. It's funny daisy has really good bearings, she stopped at the bit where we cut onto the road as in to say we came from that way, but we continued to follow the road back to the van instead of going back up around the tor and down.

she's wiped out now on the sofa, wake me up when the sausages are done :Hilarious










Here's a few of some horses/ponies idk what they are lol


















I love it it's only 9.46am and we are done for the day, some training later but mainly chilling


----------



## Lurcherlad

I will be phoning the vet for a chat tomorrow.

Jack’s just “not right”.

I was thinking he was suddenly getting a sore tum from the Loxicom/Gabapentin as some evenings he gets restless and goes out for a radioactive, slimey poo.

I was going to ask about something to shield his tum or reduce/change his meds.

However, in the last couple of days he’s also started licking and chewing his backend again and acting a bit wonky after a poo. He’s very tender when I gently clean his bum or apply the steroid cream prescribed. The same symptoms are why he is on the meds in the first place and which had stopped those symptoms when prescribed early in Lockdown.

Maybe full bloods and an X-ray are possible now and worth doing?

I’m concerned there’s something going on just inside 

I’ll see what the vet thinks.


----------



## Boxer123

Jason25 said:


> We had a lovely walk, couldn't go off trail too much the fog was so thick, we went up to the tor, cut across onto a road and just walked that for an hour or so, then back to the van. It's funny daisy has really good bearings, she stopped at the bit where we cut onto the road as in to say we came from that way, but we continued to follow the road back to the van instead of going back up around the tor and down.
> 
> she's wiped out now on the sofa, wake me up when the sausages are done :Hilarious
> 
> View attachment 446993
> 
> 
> Here's a few of some horses/ponies idk what they are lol
> 
> View attachment 446991
> 
> View attachment 446992
> 
> 
> I love it it's only 9.46am and we are done for the day, some training later but mainly chilling


She's a lovely girl looks fun.


----------



## Boxer123

Lurcherlad said:


> I will be phoning the vet for a chat tomorrow.
> 
> Jack's just "not right".
> 
> I was thinking he was suddenly getting a sore tum from the Loxicom/Gabapentin as some evenings he gets restless and goes out for a radioactive, slimey poo.
> 
> I was going to ask about something to shield his tum or reduce/change his meds.
> 
> However, in the last couple of days he's also started licking and chewing his backend again and acting a bit wonky after a poo. He's very tender when I gently clean his bum or apply the steroid cream prescribed. The same symptoms are why he is on the meds in the first place and which had stopped those symptoms when prescribed early in Lockdown.
> 
> Maybe full bloods and an X-ray are possible now and worth doing?
> 
> I'm concerned there's something going on just inside
> 
> I'll see what the vet thinks.


Oh dear I hope he is ok definitely worth speaking to your vet.


----------



## Boxer123

Loki found a ball on his travels. He has gone to sleep but keeping an eye on new ball closely.


----------



## rona

Lurcherlad said:


> I will be phoning the vet for a chat tomorrow.
> 
> Jack's just "not right".
> 
> I was thinking he was suddenly getting a sore tum from the Loxicom/Gabapentin as some evenings he gets restless and goes out for a radioactive, slimey poo.
> 
> I was going to ask about something to shield his tum or reduce/change his meds.
> 
> However, in the last couple of days he's also started licking and chewing his backend again and acting a bit wonky after a poo. He's very tender when I gently clean his bum or apply the steroid cream prescribed. The same symptoms are why he is on the meds in the first place and which had stopped those symptoms when prescribed early in Lockdown.
> 
> Maybe full bloods and an X-ray are possible now and worth doing?
> 
> I'm concerned there's something going on just inside
> 
> I'll see what the vet thinks.


Hope you can get it sorted


----------



## Lurcherlad

rona said:


> Hope you can get it sorted


Last time I thought it was his AG's playing up, but they were fine. Without access to further diagnostic tests during Lockdown the vet gave him a thorough physical and put it down to spine/nerve pain due to age/old injury/arthritis which, given the response to the meds, seemed right. I hope it actually is just the AG's this time. If not, then I will get some basic tests done to see what's going on.


----------



## Boxer123

Smily boys...


----------



## MissKittyKat

Went out with Woody and my sister's lab, they get on so well together.


----------



## Boxer123

MissKittyKat said:


> Went out with Woody and my sister's lab, they get on so well together.
> 
> View attachment 447122
> 
> View attachment 447124


Lovely pictures Loki has a play date next week with a lab I do hope he is good boy.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Boxer123 said:


> Lovely pictures Loki has a play date next week with a lab I do hope he is good boy.


Hope it goes well 

Woody was a bit confused by the bouncy boxer we went out with a few weeks ago but got over it after a few mins.

Woody is really good and walking off if he feels a little overwhelmed x


----------



## Boxer123

MissKittyKat said:


> Hope it goes well
> 
> Woody was a bit confused by the bouncy boxer we went out with a few weeks ago but got over it after a few mins.
> 
> Woody is really good and walking off if he feels a little overwhelmed x


Best thing to do walk away ! My friends lab is young and nuts also so hopefully a good match.


----------



## Guest

Lurcherlad said:


> Last time I thought it was his AG's playing up, but they were fine. Without access to further diagnostic tests during Lockdown the vet gave him a thorough physical and put it down to spine/nerve pain due to age/old injury/arthritis which, given the response to the meds, seemed right. I hope it actually is just the AG's this time. If not, then I will get some basic tests done to see what's going on.


Poor Jack. Hope you can get to the bottom of it.


----------



## Jason25

Boxer123 said:


> She's a lovely girl looks fun.


Thanks, it was a lovely morning, hopefully we will get on the moors a bit more now the heatwave has died down


----------



## Magyarmum

King of the castle - searching for small furries


----------



## Magyarmum

It's bucketing it down with rain! Very annoying because it means the Schnauzer boys are inside and "helping" me change the bed! Comrade Grisha has a pig's foot which he's been trying to hide in my duvet cover. Oh the joys of being a dog owner!


----------



## Lurcherlad

Spoke to vets and they said up the Gabapentin to 3 times a day and see how he goes.

They said his loose tum might just be down to me opening a new bag of food the other day - so leave it a few days and see if it settles.

I'll see how he is in a few days.

He's more settled today anyway so maybe applying the steroid cream the last couple of days has helped too.

I'd rather not have him messed about with if possible, so paws crossed.

He's chilling happily on the sofa and hasn't been licking/chewing so far


----------



## Magyarmum




----------



## Jason25

Just been for a walk in the lanes, it was all fun going down but a killer on the way back :Hilarious

It's mad how much dogs change your life, I wouldn't want to know where I would be now if I didn't get her.


----------



## Boxer123

Sox rarely sleeps in bed with me he likes his own room. However if I'm upset or ill he's there. It sounds silly but I scratched my throat on a piece of toast earlier and the pain has worsened as the day has gone on. I come up to bed and here he is. How do they know ?


----------



## Nonnie

Started off lovely - then it chucked it down for hours on end. So glad i always go prepared with coats, as i saw a few people in just t-shirts looking rather damp/

20200817_070213 by Ned Ster, on Flickr
20200817_075800 by Ned Ster, on Flickr
20200817_083631 by Ned Ster, on Flickr


----------



## Boxer123

Nonnie said:


> Started off lovely - then it chucked it down for hours on end. So glad i always go prepared with coats, as i saw a few people in just t-shirts looking rather damp/
> 
> 20200817_070213 by Ned Ster, on Flickr
> 20200817_075800 by Ned Ster, on Flickr
> 20200817_083631 by Ned Ster, on Flickr


You cover some amazing mileage I bed he loves all those long walks.


----------



## Nonnie

Boxer123 said:


> You cover some amazing mileage I bed he loves all those long walks.


Im lucky in where i live as i dont drive.

My knee isnt thanking me today though. Good job im having it scanned tomorrow .

Neds knackered today (we've covered over 60 miles the last 4 days) so will just get a potter walk today. I got up as usual, and he simply went from his night time bed to his day time bed. Took a lot of encouragement to even go for a wee! Could have had a lie in.


----------



## katla

Nonnie said:


> Started off lovely - then it chucked it down for hours on end. So glad i always go prepared with coats, as i saw a few people in just t-shirts looking rather damp/


@Nonnie how long is your leash? I love the idea of a long line leash for rural walks - looks like you both must've had a great time (even if it did rain)!


----------



## Nonnie

katla said:


> @Nonnie how long is your leash? I love the idea of a long line leash for rural walks - looks like you both must've had a great time (even if it did rain)!


Its a Flexi Giant professional. 10 metres i think.

My dog has a really high prey drive and i live surrounded by game farms as well as other livestock, so he doesnt get to go offlead all that often any more (his recall is shockingly bad and his ability to hunt is really bloody good).

This area is also The National Trust, and they do request people keep their dogs on lead although no one ever seems to.


----------



## Guest

Rainy walk here as well, but all smiles


----------



## Nonnie

Kakite said:


> View attachment 447228
> Rainy walk here as well, but all smiles
> 
> View attachment 447227


Is that a Ruffwear coat? I love the colour.


----------



## Guest

Nonnie said:


> Is that a Ruffwear coat? I love the colour.


Yup, the sun shower jacket it's called I think.


----------



## The Wild Bunch

Lazy day today.

Just enough space for me and my laptop 
Always count my blessings that these three are the best of friends


----------



## Guest

Someone loved running through the puddles today


----------



## Magyarmum

The Schnauzer boys looking smart in their new collars and harnesses.


----------



## Boxer123

Magyarmum said:


> The Schnauzer boys looking smart in their new collars and harnesses.
> View attachment 447289
> 
> 
> View attachment 447290


Very handsome


----------



## MissKittyKat

Even though it's so dry in the south east, woody found another stinky puddle of mud!


----------



## Beth78

The best thing about rainy days is no one walks their dogs, so we had the whole woods to ourselves


----------



## Nonnie

All he needs now is some goggles

20200819_094052 by Ned Ster, on Flickr


----------



## Boxer123

Nonnie said:


> All he needs now is some goggles
> 
> 20200819_094052 by Ned Ster, on Flickr


 Does he not like the rain either ? Sox would like to refer me to the RSPCA.


----------



## Nonnie

Boxer123 said:


> Does he not like the rain either ? Sox would like to refer me to the RSPCA.


No, no he does not.

He gets no choice though. Unless its high winds as well as rain, he has to go out. He has a coat, so he has to suck it up.

Going out for a wee is the worst though.


----------



## Jason25

We didn't walk yesterday, I struggle to get her out the door when it's raining. She will tolerate drizzle but if it's chucking it down she will refuse and sit in the door way 

I've been meaning to get a coat for a while so will get one ordered and see if it makes a different (getting her to wear it will be the biggest challenge :Hilarious )

might have to try what @Nonnie does and basically tell her to suck it up :Hilarious

anyone doing anything nice this weekend? We are going Dartmoor, early start I'll be up for 4am. Not a clue what tor's we are going to I'll decide Friday night lol.


----------



## Guest

I love coming home to this happy face


----------



## DanWalkersmum

We had to ditch the raincoat, he looked so cute in it but would not walk. I just put him an equafleece t shirt on now, it doesn't keep him dry, but catches a lot of the grit and muck and keeps his belly fairly clean. He will wear a fleece coat in winter though when it's cold.


----------



## Teddy-dog

Jason25 said:


> We didn't walk yesterday, I struggle to get her out the door when it's raining. She will tolerate drizzle but if it's chucking it down she will refuse and sit in the door way
> 
> I've been meaning to get a coat for a while so will get one ordered and see if it makes a different (getting her to wear it will be the biggest challenge :Hilarious )
> 
> might have to try what @Nonnie does and basically tell her to suck it up :Hilarious
> 
> anyone doing anything nice this weekend? We are going Dartmoor, early start I'll be up for 4am. Not a clue what tor's we are going to I'll decide Friday night lol.


Teddy hates the rain too. I bought him an equafleece from Crufts this year and he's much happier out in the rain when he's in that. I think he got cold and that keeps him drier! He can pull a very sad face when it starts chucking it down on a walk


----------



## Lurcherlad

Jack’s happy wearing a coat, but even a waterproof is too warm at the moment so he just gets wet.

However, if it’s chucking it down we only stay out long enough for him to complete his ablutions and get a bit of fresh air and stretch his legs then we head for home (or rather he steers us towards home ).


----------



## Guest

Nova doesn’t mind wearing a coat but won’t budge if it’s bucketing. She’ll look at me like it’s acid coming from the sky. Yet loves swimming and jumping into puddles...


----------



## catz4m8z

Thanks Alfie for peeing on my bed!:Banghead My fault really coz I forgot to take the pet stairs away when he was out so he could get up there unsupervised.
*sigh* such a problem child.....:Hilarious


----------



## Jim40

I'm thinking. Everybody is speaking about social distancing. I don't know what that is. I'm sociable and I don't like keeping my distance.


----------



## Teddy-dog

Why is my dog soo bouncy when he runs :Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Guest

Raincoat love


----------



## Boxer123

Jason25 said:


> We didn't walk yesterday, I struggle to get her out the door when it's raining. She will tolerate drizzle but if it's chucking it down she will refuse and sit in the door way
> 
> I've been meaning to get a coat for a while so will get one ordered and see if it makes a different (getting her to wear it will be the biggest challenge :Hilarious )
> 
> might have to try what @Nonnie does and basically tell her to suck it up :Hilarious
> 
> anyone doing anything nice this weekend? We are going Dartmoor, early start I'll be up for 4am. Not a clue what tor's we are going to I'll decide Friday night lol.


Loki is the same he just looks out the door then goes to bed. He has a fleece I think he does feel the cold he has little hair on his belly.


----------



## Boxer123

Jim40 said:


> View attachment 447436
> 
> 
> I'm thinking. Everybody is speaking about social distancing. I don't know what that is. I'm sociable and I don't like keeping my distance.


What's social district Loki asks? This is him giving hooman auntie cuddles.


----------



## Boxer123

Teddy-dog said:


> Why is my dog soo bouncy when he runs :Hilarious:Hilarious
> 
> View attachment 447437
> View attachment 447438


The boxers are the same Sox will sometimes spin a 360. We should all run more dog.


----------



## Beth78

Teddy-dog said:


> Why is my dog soo bouncy when he runs :Hilarious:Hilarious
> 
> View attachment 447437
> View attachment 447438


Nice photos, reminds me of our little pom cross in long grass, all you would see is his little head popping up every few seconds, was hilarious.


----------



## Lurcherlad

No action shots of Jack atm ....










He's still cosied up on the sofa


----------



## Teddy-dog

Boxer123 said:


> The boxers are the same Sox will sometimes spin a 360. We should all run more dog.


We should!! Teddy does the spinning when we come home or he wants his dinner! Out and about Ted will be sprinting normally and then all of a sudden start going more up and bouncing and making huffy noises. If there's another dog he bounces to them making playful growly noises :Hilarious
(That's my client dogs or my parents dogs I don't let him do it to unknown dogs!)


----------



## Teddy-dog

Beth78 said:


> Nice photos, reminds me of our little pom cross in long grass, all you would see is his little head popping up every few seconds, was hilarious.


All dogs seem to love long grass!


----------



## DanWalkersmum

not just dogs  My OH plays hide and seek with Dan, they both love this game, and I love to watch


----------



## Boxer123

DanWalkersmum said:


> not just dogs  My OH plays hide and seek with Dan, they both love this game, and I love to watch
> View attachment 447465
> 
> View attachment 447465
> View attachment 447466


Brilliant


----------



## Teddy-dog

DanWalkersmum said:


> not just dogs  My OH plays hide and seek with Dan, they both love this game, and I love to watch
> View attachment 447465
> 
> View attachment 447465
> View attachment 447466


haha that's fab!!


----------



## DanWalkersmum

It is funny, but, when we get to the field Dan does this little dance as if to say playtime! It's like watching a game of tag, I stay on the path and Dan runs between us, OH drops to the floor and Dan can't see over the grass so has to find him jump on his back and off we go again. Dan loves a game of find the Dad, but is rubbish at fetch, he will chase the ball, but not bring it back! We have a little squeaky kong tennis ball, throwing it in front of him on the path keeps him entertained, chase, pick up drop and walk on. It's all about DAN


----------



## Boxer123

DanWalkersmum said:


> It is funny, but, when we get to the field Dan does this little dance as if to say playtime! It's like watching a game of tag, I stay on the path and Dan runs between us, OH drops to the floor and Dan can't see over the grass so has to find him jump on his back and off we go again. Dan loves a game of find the Dad, but is rubbish at fetch, he will chase the ball, but not bring it back! We have a little squeaky kong tennis ball, throwing it in front of him on the path keeps him entertained, chase, pick up drop and walk on. It's all about DAN


Bless him looks like fun.


----------



## Boxer123

Well complete nightmare today. We thought my friends lab might get on with Loki he’s quite young as well. Booked the private woodland. As soon as she let him off he went for Loki ! He’s never done this before has always got on with other dogs. Loki was ok no damage done.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Boxer123 said:


> Well complete nightmare today. We thought my friends lab might get on with Loki he's quite young as well. Booked the private woodland. As soon as she let him off he went for Loki ! He's never done this before has always got on with other dogs. Loki was ok no damage done.


Sometimes I just wish we knew what they were thinking. That's a shame.

As I've mentioned when Woody met my friends boxer he didn't know what to make of him at first as he was like Tigger! Woody did his usual and just wandered off though until Dexter had calmed down a little.


----------



## Beth78

Boxer123 said:


> Well complete nightmare today. We thought my friends lab might get on with Loki he's quite young as well. Booked the private woodland. As soon as she let him off he went for Loki ! He's never done this before has always got on with other dogs. Loki was ok no damage done.


Oh no ! 
You can never tell how a dog will react to a new situation, hopefully Loki will get over his fright.
We had the same situation last year and there was no lasting damage, we have lived and learned. We now take them for a lap on a loose lead before letting them off.

Was Sox there as well ?


----------



## Beth78

Whisp's Friday
On the way to walkies.









Running

















Ball









Sleep








She will be asleep until dinner now :Angelic


----------



## Teddy-dog

Boxer123 said:


> Well complete nightmare today. We thought my friends lab might get on with Loki he's quite young as well. Booked the private woodland. As soon as she let him off he went for Loki ! He's never done this before has always got on with other dogs. Loki was ok no damage done.


oh no poor Loki! I wonder why he did that! Some dogs can be a bit intimidated by boxers I think? Because their stance is quite big? If that makes sense!


----------



## Boxer123

Teddy-dog said:


> oh no poor Loki! I wonder why he did that! Some dogs can be a bit intimidated by boxers I think? Because their stance is quite big? If that makes sense!


We have no idea. I did wonder if it was a boxer thing but he barely has time to look at him just went. Loki was a fair bit away as well.


----------



## Teddy-dog

Boxer123 said:


> We have no idea. I did wonder if it was a boxer thing but he barely has time to look at him just went. Loki was a fair bit away as well.


Odd  poor lad. Hopefully he bounces back from it!


----------



## Boxer123

Teddy-dog said:


> Odd  poor lad. Hopefully he bounces back from it!


He seems ok it's a shame we were hoping they would get on so we could visit with the dogs right now I have to rush home when I go over her way.


----------



## Teddy-dog

Boxer123 said:


> He seems ok it's a shame we were hoping they would get on so we could visit with the dogs right now I have to rush home when I go over her way.


Shame.! I wonder if you did some lead walks together it might improve their relationship?


----------



## Boxer123

Teddy-dog said:


> Shame.! I wonder if you did some lead walks together it might improve their relationship?


Well it can't get any worse I guess !


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Boxer123 said:


> We have no idea. I did wonder if it was a boxer thing but he barely has time to look at him just went. Loki was a fair bit away as well.


You just can't predict the reaction of a dog to another dog, hope Loki wasn't too upset. We just met a huge labradoodle, around the same age as Dan, he was very bouncy whilst Dan was calm, one swipe of his paw would have flattened Dan, luckily they were both on leash.


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Beth78 said:


> Whisp's Friday
> On the way to walkies.
> View attachment 447490
> 
> 
> Running
> View attachment 447493
> 
> View attachment 447497
> 
> 
> Ball
> View attachment 447494
> 
> 
> Sleep
> View attachment 447496
> 
> She will be asleep until dinner now :Angelic


She looks so happy in the woodland. It's great you've found a way to let her have some free running time.


----------



## Boxer123

DanWalkersmum said:


> You just can't predict the reaction of a dog to another dog, hope Loki wasn't too upset. We just met a huge labradoodle, around the same age as Dan, he was very bouncy whilst Dan was calm, one swipe of his paw would have flattened Dan, luckily they were both on leash.[/QUOTE
> 
> Very true I was just expecting if anyone was a wally it would be Loki.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Not again Jack!










:Facepalm


----------



## Boxer123

Lurcherlad said:


> Not again Jack!
> 
> View attachment 447509
> 
> 
> :Facepalm


So chilled though.


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Not this time


----------



## Boxer123

I bought Loki a squeaky egg to make up for him getting his butt kicked by a baby Labrador. This was at 11:30am. Since then he has squeaked all day.

Squeaked whilst I went running 
Came in the bathroom whilst I showered and squeaked 
Squeaked whilst I made lunch 
Squeaked after lunch 
Squeaked whilst I watched two episodes of Dirty John 
Squeaked outside in the garden
Squeaked whilst I made dinner 
Squeaked whilst I cleaned up from dinner

He has finally passed out


----------



## MissKittyKat

Timed our walk totally wrong this morning! It wasn't meant to rain a proper downpour sun shower!

We will have to go out again now the glorious blue sky is back, once I've dried off x


----------



## Guest

We had friends visit today who have never had a dog. They were so good with Nova and she just loved them to bits. It made me really happy. She was pretty well behaved and is crashed out now. Normally if people go to touch her head, she ducks away but she didn't even care when they were petting and cuddling her all over, she leaned right in 

Here's a photo from this morning when we did a walk on the long line


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 447520
> View attachment 447521
> I bought Loki a squeaky egg to make up for him getting his butt kicked by a baby Labrador. This was at 11:30am. Since then he has squeaked all day.
> 
> Squeaked whilst I went running
> Came in the bathroom whilst I showered and squeaked
> Squeaked whilst I made lunch
> Squeaked after lunch
> Squeaked whilst I watched two episodes of Dirty John
> Squeaked outside in the garden
> Squeaked whilst I made dinner
> Squeaked whilst I cleaned up from dinner
> 
> He has finally passed out


Ah at last - a replacement for the sqeaky broccoli  will you be "losing" the squeak soon, or hiding it when he's not looking?


----------



## Boxer123

DanWalkersmum said:


> Ah at last - a replacement for the sqeaky broccoli  will you be "losing" the squeak soon, or hiding it when he's not looking?


The thing with hiding them is that he always finds them


----------



## Kaily

Trying out my new phone camera. 

Walkies today.


----------



## Teddy-dog

Kaily said:


> Trying out my new phone camera.
> 
> Walkies today.
> 
> View attachment 447554
> 
> 
> View attachment 447555


Lovely pictures!


----------



## Kaily

Teddy-dog said:


> Lovely pictures!


Thank you.


----------



## Jason25

I'm in the dog house, I've been called into work this weekend so no hikes for us. Daisy is mad, been eyeballing me all of last night and this morning.

so gutted I had some lovely walks planned 

moody pup


----------



## Guest

Jason25 said:


> I'm in the dog house, I've been called into work this weekend so no hikes for us. Daisy is mad, been eyeballing me all of last night and this morning.
> 
> so gutted I had some lovely walks planned
> 
> moody pup
> 
> View attachment 447609


You'll have to make it up to her! 

It's been pouring down all day here and we've been playing in the rain. Nova is all tuckered out now. I've filled all her kongs + mats and such things for next week and we are all cuddled up on the couch.


----------



## Boxer123

Jason25 said:


> I'm in the dog house, I've been called into work this weekend so no hikes for us. Daisy is mad, been eyeballing me all of last night and this morning.
> 
> so gutted I had some lovely walks planned
> 
> moody pup
> 
> View attachment 447609


Bad hooman one hopes you will return from work with a bone.


----------



## Boxer123

Loki just got told off by a donkey funny. The field we rent has lots of animals in fields next to it. A donkey came over to say hello so of course Loki had to go over and eye ball it. It brayed at him so loud it sent him running off over the other side of the field. So so far this week; picked on by a baby Labrador and told off by a donkey it's not getting him down.


----------



## Guest

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 447610
> Loki just got told off by a donkey funny. The field we rent has lots of animals in fields next to it. A donkey came over to say hello so of course Loki had to go over and eye ball it. It brayed at him so loud it sent him running off over the other side of the field. So so far this week; picked on by a baby Labrador and told off by a donkey it's not getting him down.


Poor Loki


----------



## Boxer123

Kakite said:


> Poor Loki


He is a royal PITA bless him.


----------



## Kaily

Went out early today. Walked for nearly two hours in the local woods.


----------



## Beth78

Kaily said:


> Went out early today. Walked for nearly two hours in the local woods.
> 
> View attachment 447618


Aaaw sweet, we are off to the woods later, hopefully it's nice and quiet.
Sometimes you get alot of Sunday dog walkers who really know nothing of dog walking etiquette.


----------



## Kaily

Beth78 said:


> Aaaw sweet, we are off to the woods later, hopefully it's nice and quiet.
> Sometimes you get alot of Sunday dog walkers who really know nothing of dog walking etiquette.


I hope you enjoy your walk.


----------



## LinznMilly

Got a flirt pole on Friday. Arrived yesterday morning, along with about 4 bags of training treats for the two of them (yes, they're spoilt). I knew Honey wouldn't be interested in it, so I got it mainly for Milly because she usually loves chasing.

Her reaction was lukewarm at best. :Shifty She seems to see it as an excuse to come and stand right in front of me instead of playing with it. :Bored


----------



## Beth78

A nice long walk makes for a snoozy hound, she will sleep till dinner time now.


----------



## Lurcherlad

LinznMilly said:


> Got a flirt pole on Friday. Arrived yesterday morning, along with about 4 bags of training treats for the two of them (yes, they're spoilt). I knew Honey wouldn't be interested in it, so I got it mainly for Milly because she usually loves chasing.
> 
> Her reaction was lukewarm at best. :Shifty She seems to see it as an excuse to come and stand right in front of me instead of playing with it. :Bored


I've tried to get Jack to play as he has such a strong prey/chase drive outside with real furries, but apart from a couple of half hearted pounces he's very "meh"


----------



## The Wild Bunch

We are waiting for a moving date and our house is very empty. Dogs are sulking to the point that visitors are commenting on them looking sad. 
Trying to keep things normal for them but all the boxes and suitcases are obviously having a negative effect


----------



## Guest

Did I swap my days at work because of the weather forecast so I could at least get one walk/run in with Nova? Oh perhaps I did. You'll never know  I love that my work is so flexible.

We only managed a 4K jog this morning because we got surprised by a thunderstorm. But at least we got out!


----------



## Guest

LinznMilly said:


> Got a flirt pole on Friday. Arrived yesterday morning, along with about 4 bags of training treats for the two of them (yes, they're spoilt). I knew Honey wouldn't be interested in it, so I got it mainly for Milly because she usually loves chasing.
> 
> Her reaction was lukewarm at best. :Shifty She seems to see it as an excuse to come and stand right in front of me instead of playing with it. :Bored


We got to try one at Novas training class and she was terrified of it. I thought she was gonna love it


----------



## Jason25

Kakite said:


> You'll have to make it up to her!
> 
> It's been pouring down all day here and we've been playing in the rain. Nova is all tuckered out now. I've filled all her kongs + mats and such things for next week and we are all cuddled up on the couch.





Boxer123 said:


> Bad hooman one hopes you will return from work with a bone.


It's okay I'm back in the good books, i finished work early yesterday and we went straight to the moors.






























We walked for nearly 3 hours, we loved it  she had her food when we got in and slept for the rest of the evening and is still sleeping now :Hilarious



LinznMilly said:


> Got a flirt pole on Friday. Arrived yesterday morning, along with about 4 bags of training treats for the two of them (yes, they're spoilt). I knew Honey wouldn't be interested in it, so I got it mainly for Milly because she usually loves chasing.
> 
> Her reaction was lukewarm at best. :Shifty She seems to see it as an excuse to come and stand right in front of me instead of playing with it. :Bored


i think daisy has always like the chase lol, what I like to do is drag it real slowly past her and as soon as it's got her attention and move it really fast, if that makes sense :Hilarious It's one of our favourites but I've got hardly any grass left so it's been benched for now :Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## LinznMilly

Jason25 said:


> It's okay I'm back in the good books, i finished work early yesterday and we went straight to the moors.
> View attachment 447679
> View attachment 447680
> View attachment 447681
> View attachment 447682
> 
> 
> We walked for nearly 3 hours, we loved it  she had her food when we got in and slept for the rest of the evening and is still sleeping now :Hilarious
> 
> i think daisy has always like the chase lol, *what I like to do is drag it real slowly past her and as soon as it's got her attention and move it really fast, if that makes sense *:Hilarious It's one of our favourites but I've got hardly any grass left so it's been benched for now :Hilarious:Hilarious


Yeah, that's how I got Milly's attention. She followed it into the living room, sniffed it, and then . . . Went back to bed. :Shifty.

So I took it out with us, to a fenced in play area, so I can let her off. Let her run off some steam first then tried again. She ran straight past it and then completely ignored it until I gave up. :Arghh


----------



## Guest

What's missing?


----------



## Lurcherlad

Snap!


----------



## Guest

How is he?


Lurcherlad said:


> Snap!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 447687


----------



## Magyarmum

I'm not sure how I was supposed to watch TV with a four legged body standing on my knee










Whilst your watching TV can I have some mummy cuddles please?


----------



## Lurcherlad

Kakite said:


> How is he?


He's good thanks 

I think the steroid cream has done the trick and I've kept his Gabapentin dose unchanged and he's comfortable, even and settled again.


----------



## katla

Jason25 said:


> It's okay I'm back in the good books, i finished work early yesterday and we went straight to the moors.
> View attachment 447679
> View attachment 447680
> View attachment 447681
> View attachment 447682
> 
> 
> We walked for nearly 3 hours, we loved it  she had her food when we got in and slept for the rest of the evening and is still sleeping now :Hilarious
> 
> i think daisy has always like the chase lol, what I like to do is drag it real slowly past her and as soon as it's got her attention and move it really fast, if that makes sense :Hilarious It's one of our favourites but I've got hardly any grass left so it's been benched for now :Hilarious:Hilarious


Does her collar say 'training' on it? Brilliant idea!


----------



## MissKittyKat

Woody pulls the most ridiculous faces!


----------



## Jason25

LinznMilly said:


> Yeah, that's how I got Milly's attention. She followed it into the living room, sniffed it, and then . . . Went back to bed. :Shifty.
> 
> So I took it out with us, to a fenced in play area, so I can let her off. Let her run off some steam first then tried again. She ran straight past it and then completely ignored it until I gave up. :Arghh


Oh no what a shame, I read something about using a rabbit skin/Hyde or any animal skin might make them chase after it? I'm just pretty sure it was @Torin.


----------



## Jason25

katla said:


> Does her collar say 'training' on it? Brilliant idea!


Yeah we use it all the time, I've had really good results with it, people give us a wide birth


----------



## LinznMilly

Jason25 said:


> Oh no what a shame, I read something about using a rabbit skin/Hyde or any animal skin might make them chase after it? I'm just pretty sure it was @Torin.


Yeah, that's something along he lines of what I was thinking. Luckily a new (and cheaper  ) sensory ball has gone down much better...


----------



## Jason25

LinznMilly said:


> Yeah, that's something along he lines of what I was thinking. Luckily a new (and cheaper  ) sensory ball has gone down much better...
> View attachment 447724


I made my own out of a horse lunge whip and some ribbon off a broken toy









She loves the chase but loves having it in her mouth even more, if I use something she can sink her teeth into, she doesn't always want to let go :Hilarious

He looks pleased with his new ball  have you seen them ones that move on their own? I'm thinking about getting one for daisy lol


----------



## LinznMilly

Jason25 said:


> I made my own out of a horse lunge whip and some ribbon off a broken toy
> View attachment 447725
> 
> 
> She loves the chase but loves having it in her mouth even more, if I use something she can sink her teeth into, she doesn't always want to let go :Hilarious
> 
> He looks pleased with his new ball  have you seen them ones that move on their own? I'm thinking about getting one for daisy lol


_He's_ a she.  

Yes, I've seen them.


----------



## Jason25

LinznMilly said:


> _He's_ a she.
> 
> Yes, I've seen them.


My bad, my reading is terrible sometimes :Hilarious


----------



## Jason25

https://innerwolf.co.uk/buster-outdoor-wear-dog-raincoat.html
Daisy started playing up on the moors yesterday and wanted to go back to the van, it was windy and drizzling, I think the combination of them both was enough for her so I'm getting her this coat and hoping for the best 

just curious, how long did it take you to condition your dog to wear a coat? I try a doggo life jacket on her once and she was having none of it lol


----------



## Guest

Jason25 said:


> https://innerwolf.co.uk/buster-outdoor-wear-dog-raincoat.html
> Daisy started playing up on the moors yesterday and wanted to go back to the van, it was windy and drizzling, I think the combination of them both was enough for her so I'm getting her this coat and hoping for the best
> 
> just curious, how long did it take you to condition your dog to wear a coat? I try a doggo life jacket on her once and she was having none of it lol


Nova was happy to wear her rain coat straight away. She wasn't as happy with wearing her life jacket (guess because the life jacket is bulkier).










Nova had two months with the crate being there, but never with the door shut. Now she's had three days with no crate. So far, so good. Mr monkey is one of her favourite toys


----------



## Magyarmum

https://www.onegreenplanet.org/animalsandnature/tiny-puppy-meets-a-great-dane/


----------



## Boxer123

That Dane is gentle trying not to tread on him I wouldn’t trust the boxers lol.


----------



## Jason25

Kakite said:


> Nova was happy to wear her rain coat straight away. She wasn't as happy with wearing her life jacket (guess because the life jacket is bulkier).
> 
> View attachment 447824
> 
> 
> Nova had two months with the crate being there, but never with the door shut. Now she's had three days with no crate. So far, so good. Mr monkey is one of her favourite toys


Awesome I hope I can do that with daisy, but I can't see it happening :Hilarious

nova looks very comfy there 










we've been playing with different leads on the moors, flexis, standard leads and canicross belt and lead. the canicross setup is my favourite, she pulls my fat ass up the hill and gets a good workout and the same time :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious

She has also started to like the look of sheep, stands up on her back legs and then slams her front paws down like a bear???? No idea what that's about but she keeps doing it with her tail waggling :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Guest

Tucks herself in with Mr Monkey


----------



## LinznMilly

Honey seems to be AWOL. 

She's in the house somewhere, but had her breakfast at 9ish and hasn't been seen since. Think I'll send Milly in as Search Party Alpha One. :Watching :Watching


----------



## LinznMilly

LinznMilly said:


> Honey seems to be AWOL.
> 
> She's in the house somewhere, but had her breakfast at 9ish and hasn't been seen since. Think I'll send Milly in as Search Party Alpha One. :Watching :Watching


She reappeared as soon as I put my shoes on ready for walkies.


----------



## Jim40

That's my seat she has pinched and I want her off. NOW. 







The first time in a long time I've managed to get her seat.


----------



## Guest

I'm a happy girl after my lunch time visit


----------



## Beth78

Whisp gets a sleep in today, were going running in the woods later


----------



## Guest

Y







ou can tell me what you want but in my mind she is smiling at me! We had a pretty awful week, a couple very traumatic things have happened. this girl makes everything more bearable though.


----------



## Beth78

Kakite said:


> Y
> View attachment 448077
> ou can tell me what you want but in my mind she is smiling at me! We had a pretty awful week, a couple very traumatic things have happened. this girl makes everything more bearable though.
> View attachment 448078
> 
> View attachment 448079


Definitely a happy beaming smile there, sorry you've had a bad week. Hopefully next week treats you better.


----------



## Guest

Beth78 said:


> Definitely a happy beaming smile there, sorry you've had a bad week. Hopefully next week treats you better.


I hope so too. Our elderly neighbour was found dead next door in his flat (we share a wall). It was so sad, no next of kin and my husband has to identify him. The police had to break into his house. He was a nasty man to us and to Nova. But still sad that he was alone when he passed away.


----------



## Magyarmum

No photos because this stupid woman keeps forgetting to take her camera on walks! 

I've started taking the Schnauzer boys for walks on their own and am really delighted how successful it's been. Gwylim especially is really happy being walked on his own because it means he gets all the time he needs to investigate every interesting sniff in detail. Yesterday afternoon I took them through the top half of my land and onto the cart track, and it was interesting to see the difference in walking each dog. Once we got through the gate and onto the land Gwylim headed to the left and spent all his time sniffing under the hedge for small furries.. 

Grisha on the other hand opted for the right hand side where he picked up a scent in the grass. I think it must have been rabbit or hare because on the way back he kept picking up and eating something tiny that looked like rabbit droppings! This morning I wished I had my camera with me, because he started sniffing and scuffing the ground and making a funny noise which sounds like someone snorting cocaine. So funny to hear him..


----------



## Kaily

Morning all.
Today I am off to the seaside for the day. I am taking my 86 year old Dad as he expressed a desire to see the sea again, and of course Alfie. I am a bit scared, my Dad really pushes my buttons and I haven't driven on a motorway for years! It's 1.5 hour drive.

Alfie will be fine, he loves the car.

PS He doesn't know yet and is snuggled up under the duvet.


----------



## Beth78

Kaily said:


> Morning all.
> Today I am off to the seaside for the day. I am taking my 86 year old Dad as he expressed a desire to see the sea again, and of course Alfie. I am a bit scared, my Dad really pushes my buttons and I haven't driven on a motorway for years! It's 1.5 hour drive.
> 
> Alfie will be fine, he loves the car.
> 
> PS He doesn't know yet and is snuggled up under the duvet.


Wrap up warm it's chilly out there today.
If you feel your stress levels rising just fake smile and think of the funniest thing you can ?
Have a lovely time.


----------



## Boxer123

Kakite said:


> Y
> View attachment 448077
> ou can tell me what you want but in my mind she is smiling at me! We had a pretty awful week, a couple very traumatic things have happened. this girl makes everything more bearable though.
> View attachment 448078
> 
> View attachment 448079


Liked for the happy girl not horrible things happening.


----------



## Boxer123

Magyarmum said:


> No photos because this stupid woman keeps forgetting to take her camera on walks!
> 
> I've started taking the Schnauzer boys for walks on their own and am really delighted how successful it's been. Gwylim especially is really happy being walked on his own because it means he gets all the time he needs to investigate every interesting sniff in detail. Yesterday afternoon I took them through the top half of my land and onto the cart track, and it was interesting to see the difference in walking each dog. Once we got through the gate and onto the land Gwylim headed to the left and spent all his time sniffing under the hedge for small furries..
> 
> Grisha on the other hand opted for the right hand side where he picked up a scent in the grass. I think it must have been rabbit or hare because on the way back he kept picking up and eating something tiny that looked like rabbit droppings! This morning I wished I had my camera with me, because he started sniffing and scuffing the ground and making a funny noise which sounds like someone snorting cocaine. So funny to hear him..


Did I read on another thread you might be adding another member to the family ?


----------



## Kaily

Beth78 said:


> Wrap up warm it's chilly out there today.
> If you feel your stress levels rising just fake smile and think of the funniest thing you can ?
> Have a lovely time.


Thanks. I feel like I want to pack a case to cover every eventuality lol.


----------



## Beth78

Kaily said:


> Thanks. I feel like I want to pack a case to cover every eventuality lol.


I know what you mean, prepare for the worst and hope thor the best.


----------



## Magyarmum

Boxer123 said:


> Did I read on another thread you might be adding another member to the family ?


Yup! All happened very suddenly! But as I've said because she's been an only dog and has had limited contact with other ones it very much depends how she and my two feel about each other. If my two previous Pei are anything to by she'll take one sniff at them, decide the Schnauzer boys are just insignificant little squirts and ignore them  She's in season at the moment so it'll be 2 or 3 weeks before we meet her.

Her name is Zsomi and she'll be 8 at the beginning of December. And another fatty that will have to go on a diet!


----------



## Boxer123

Magyarmum said:


> Yup! All happened very suddenly! But as I've said because she's been an only dog and has had limited contact with other ones it very much depends how she and my two feel about each other. If my two previous Pei are anything to by she'll take one sniff at them, decide the Schnauzer boys are just insignificant little squirts and ignore them  She's in season at the moment so it'll be 2 or 3 weeks before we meet her.
> 
> Her name is Zsomi and she'll be 8 at the beginning of December. And another fatty that will have to go on a diet!


Oh love her. Let's hope she likes the boys.


----------



## Magyarmum

Boxer123 said:


> Oh love her. Let's hope she likes the boys.


I hope so too and I hope the boys like her. I'm not worried about Gwylim because that little man could get on with the Devil if he had to. It's Comrade Grisha who can be rather pushy!

She's got such a sweet face.


----------



## Jason25

Well like the weirdo I am I was up at 3.30 this morning getting ready for Dartmoor, we were out the door for 4.30 and at the moors for 5.30. We went into one of the forest which is fenced off so no livestock/cattle can get in there so for the first time in ages daisy had some quality off lead time. She was so well behaved and didn’t really stray far from me except when having the mad zoomies but even then she was running around me in circles  always checking in when she got so far in front, it’s such a joy when she behaves like that 

we’ve just got back and could do with a nap :Hilarious


----------



## Nonnie

Ned has the squits. He insists on pebble dashing all over a mix of ivy and bramble making it next to impossible to pick up. 5 watering can fulls it took to wash off. Why couldnt he have got the runs on a really rainy day, we've had plenty!


----------



## SbanR

Magyarmum said:


> I hope so too and I hope the boys like her. I'm not worried about Gwylim because that little man could get on with the Devil if he had to. It's Comrade Grisha who can be rather pushy!
> 
> She's got such a sweet face.


You're right, she does look very sweet
What about the girl you were going to get from the boys' trainer?


----------



## Lurcherlad

Nonnie said:


> Ned has the squits. He insists on pebble dashing all over a mix of ivy and bramble making it next to impossible to pick up. 5 watering can fulls it took to wash off. Why couldnt he have got the runs on a really rainy day, we've had plenty!


Jack likes to leave me a squitty poo on long grass


----------



## Magyarmum

SbanR said:


> You're right, she does look very sweet
> What about the girl you were going to get from the boys' trainer?


It's Gwylim's breeder and Grisha's former owner who's also a very good friend. I'm tempted to have her as well but have to be practical as I've only a small house and couldn't get 4 dogs in my Noddy car.

I'm going to contact him and explain what's happened and apologise. He's extremely busy at present so it'll probably be a relief to have one thing less to do!


----------



## Jason25

Nonnie said:


> Ned has the squits. He insists on pebble dashing all over a mix of ivy and bramble making it next to impossible to pick up. 5 watering can fulls it took to wash off. Why couldnt he have got the runs on a really rainy day, we've had plenty!


 I don't know the name of them but you want one of them things you fill up with water, pump it and it sprays the water out when you pull the trigger, might wash it away a bit quicker :Hungover:Hilarious


----------



## Jason25

We’ve had a lie in this morning so the moors is off the cards, so we are going to a coastal town this morning and gonna do a bit of training but mainly just for the exposure. We’ve been doing a lot of walking in the middle of nowhere recently so daisy hasn’t see many people, so hopefully there’s a few about (they can keep their distance tho )


----------



## Boxer123

On the sofa having boxer cuddles not sure when we will get moving.


----------



## Jason25

Boxer123 said:


> On the sofa having boxer cuddles not sure when we will get moving.
> View attachment 448286
> View attachment 448287


How's he doing this morning? He looks at peace tho 










Daisy doing her seal impression  we've had a really good morning, I don't know what's going on but we walked past 2 dogs and daisy completely ignored them 

We did some training, shes getting really good at walking to heel, so much so that she keeps returning to my side even though I hadn't asked her to and looking up at me for a treat :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious she got me well trained


----------



## MissKittyKat

Jason25 said:


> How's he doing this morning? He looks at peace tho
> 
> View attachment 448290
> 
> 
> Daisy doing her seal impression  we've had a really good morning, I don't know what's going on but we walked past 2 dogs and daisy completely ignored them
> 
> We did some training, shes getting really good at walking to heel, so much so that she keeps returning to my side even though I hadn't asked her to and looking up at me for a treat :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious she got me well trained


Woody does this too, he's quite happy in from pottering and it's so cute seeing him looking around to check In still there.

Every now and again he will come back to my side without being asked and look at me expectantly.

He can still be a PITA sometimes though!


----------



## Magyarmum

The Schnauzer boys do the same thing, except instead of standing, they plonk themselves down in front of me and sit there until they're given a treat!


----------



## Boxer123

Jason25 said:


> How's he doing this morning? He looks at peace tho
> 
> View attachment 448290
> 
> 
> Daisy doing her seal impression  we've had a really good morning, I don't know what's going on but we walked past 2 dogs and daisy completely ignored them
> 
> We did some training, shes getting really good at walking to heel, so much so that she keeps returning to my side even though I hadn't asked her to and looking up at me for a treat :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious she got me well trained


Looks lovely there. He's doing ok it's just hard trying to keep Loki sensible with him.


----------



## Beth78

Today, a spot of spider hunting.


----------



## Jason25

Boxer123 said:


> Looks lovely there. He's doing ok it's just hard trying to keep Loki sensible with him.


It was awesome the sea air was the best  did the vets say how long it will take for him to recover? Hopefully not too long, I bet Loki is a bit confused as to why his big bro doesn't want to play


----------



## Jason25

Beth78 said:


> Today, a spot of spider hunting.
> View attachment 448304


Ooo does she eat them? Daisy the little sicko plays with them, I caught her in the back garden once licking one up off the floor, dropping it, watching it run a few inches then picking it up and dropping it again!! :Facepalm Ellie the jrt used to just chewed them up and pull faces like she was chewing something sour :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Teddy-dog

Today we've been for a picnic


----------



## Boxer123

Jason25 said:


> It was awesome the sea air was the best  did the vets say how long it will take for him to recover? Hopefully not too long, I bet Loki is a bit confused as to why his big bro doesn't want to play


Stitches out in 10 days then he should be good to go. Today sox has wanted to play but can't do I have to keep redirecting they are desperate to play bity face.


----------



## Kaily

We sat on a bench and watched the world go by. Very tired from our coastal day out yesterday.


----------



## Boxer123

Kaily said:


> We sat on a bench and watched the world go by. Very tired from our coastal day out yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 448323


How was the coast ?

Loki met 3 lovely Jack Russells today.


----------



## Kaily

It was so windy and cold but nice to see the sea. Alfie saw the car at home time and tried to jump in before I opened the door. He loves the car more than his walks!


Boxer123 said:


> How was the coast ?
> 
> Loki met 3 lovely Jack Russells today.


----------



## Magyarmum

Forgot my camera again!

It's much cooler today, in fact it looks as though it might rain later. Both boys went for a lovely walk and now snoozing in the living room.

Keeping my fingers crossed hoping it'll be cooler again tomorrow.


----------



## Beth78

Jason25 said:


> Ooo does she eat them? Daisy the little sicko plays with them, I caught her in the back garden once licking one up off the floor, dropping it, watching it run a few inches then picking it up and dropping it again!! :Facepalm Ellie the jrt used to just chewed them up and pull faces like she was chewing something sour :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


Yes she claws then till they stop moving then chews them up :Yuck


----------



## MissKittyKat

We went out for a walk with our canicross group this morning and I ended up surrounded by Labradors (and one Lab x), they could sniff out the treats from a mile away!


----------



## MissKittyKat

Woody is now snoring away to recover!


----------



## Magyarmum

I should have kept my big mouth shut. 

It's not only cooler this morning but thundering and bucketing it down with rain here!

No walkies for us unless the weather clears up! 

The Schnauzer boys are occupied crunching away at dehydrated pigs trotters which should keep them busy for an hour or two.


----------



## Guest

We had a nice day today. Lots of walking, playing and training.


----------



## Beth78

5 more minutes :Yawn


----------



## Magyarmum

Oh dear!

I've just had a message to say that the family tried Zsomi with other dogs this morning and she reacted so badly that they contacted my friend to say she won't be suitable for us. 

So I've decided to go back to the drawing board and have another older Schnauzer girl from Gwylim's breeder. He chose both Gwylim and Grisha for me so I'm confident that whichever girl he picks will be a good match for mine. 

He's so busy at the moment it's just a matter of waiting now until he has the time ...... patience is not one of my virtues!


So disappointed though because Pei are my heart dogs!


----------



## Boxer123

Magyarmum said:


> Oh dear!
> 
> I've just had a message to say that the family tried Zsomi with other dogs this morning and she reacted so badly that they contacted my friend to say she won't be suitable for us.
> 
> So I've decided to go back to the drawing board and have another older Schnauzer girl from Gwylim's breeder. He chose both Gwylim and Grisha for me so I'm confident that whichever girl he picks will be a good match for mine.
> 
> He's so busy at the moment it's just a matter of waiting now until he has the time ...... patience is not one of my virtues!
> 
> So disappointed though because Pei are my heart dogs!


That's a shame hopefully she will find a single dog home.


----------



## Magyarmum

Boxer123 said:


> That's a shame hopefully she will find a single dog home.


I hope so because she looked like a well cared for dog and would no doubt be ideal for someone who only wants one dog.

Actually in some ways it's probably for the best, because although I have room in both the car and the house for another ickle dog like Gwylim who only weighs 8.5 kg, it would have been a squeeze with a larger 25 kg dog!

(Grisha at 12.5 kg doesn't count because he was born a monster):Arghh


----------



## Beth78

Just found this photo from Battersea taken afew years ago, makes me laugh every time :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious.
I hope they got good homes.


----------



## Guest

Okay I need to get some sort of stick!

A dog ran up to us a few weeks back and tried to jump Nova. I got a fright and stupidly scooped Nova up and hurt my back. Lumbar sprain and I'm starting Physio next week. So sore.

it was raining here today so we went to the pet shop and got some yummies and met a friend there too. Nova was well behaved and the staff love her!


----------



## Boxer123

Kakite said:


> Okay I need to get some sort of stick!
> 
> A dog ran up to us a few weeks back and tried to jump Nova. I got a fright and stupidly scooped Nova up and hurt my back. Lumbar sprain and I'm starting Physio next week. So sore.
> 
> it was raining here today so we went to the pet shop and got some yummies and met a friend there too. Nova was well behaved and the staff love her!
> 
> View attachment 448448


I had a similar incident with an idiot in the woods the other day. There should be £100 fine for anyone who says 'my dog is friendly'


----------



## Guest

Boxer123 said:


> I had a similar incident with an idiot in the woods the other day. There should be £100 fine for anyone who says 'my dog is friendly'


yeah I know! I hate it. I can't really say that Nova isn't friendly but I yelled at someone the other day because I popped nova in the car and another dog tried to get at us jumping into my car. I mean bloody hell...


----------



## Magyarmum




----------



## Boxer123

We found a new private hire field it's amazing. Unfortunately Sox is still on lead only but we will go back.


----------



## Magyarmum

We went to training today and both Schnauzer boys got gold stars for being excellent pupils!


----------



## Lurcherlad

The trouble is too that owners of “friendly” dogs don’t even consider other owners’ situation.

They might be scared of strange dogs, be nursing an injury themselves or be infirm through age or illness so can’t tolerate being jerked around.


----------



## LinznMilly

The sleep of an angel; :Angelic









Butter really wouldn't melt. :Angelic


----------



## Guest

I love my girl!


----------



## Boxer123

Lurcherlad said:


> The trouble is too that owners of "friendly" dogs don't even consider other owners' situation.
> 
> They might be scared of strange dogs, be nursing an injury themselves or be infirm through age or illness so can't tolerate being jerked around.


Agreed the man I met couldn't see his dog for I would say 5 minutes whilst I was left with a huge black dog sniffing Loki's butt in a tight woodland path. Loki is reactive to big black dogs. Even if he wasn't reactive I still don't want this encounter.

When the bloke finally ambled up he just shrugged and said 'he's just really friendly' I was gob smacked. Can't even apologise.


----------



## Guest

Hello it's Nova  having a fabulous Friday


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Dad's gone to the allotment without him - so sad poor lad


----------



## Boxer123

DanWalkersmum said:


> Dad's gone to the allotment without him - so sad poor lad
> 
> View attachment 448668
> 
> View attachment 448669


Oh no I've contacted the RSPCA.


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Boxer123 said:


> Oh no I've contacted the RSPCA.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Saw this on Facebook ...


----------



## Magyarmum

He seeks them here. He seeks them there. Comrade Grisha, indefatigable mice hunter seeks them everywhere!


----------



## Beth78

Looking after this lovely boy today, hes all walked out and so am I :Yawn


----------



## LinznMilly

Extra treat for the girls today - white fish skin "finger" jerkies. I had to partially soak Honey's (and chop it in two), but Milly wolfed hers down in about 4mins. She had her back to Honey to eat in peace, but H wasn't having that and took her own jerky to the spot in front of the fish tank (the irony isn't lost on me.  ) and sat there, taking her time, fully aware that Milly was watching every bite. Tormenting little half-dog. :Hilarious

A classic example of why female dogs are called bitches. :Hilarious

After that, it was time for walkies. Fairly short, because the sky looked heavy and foreboding. We did some training, and a game of Find It. More training and another ha,e of Find It in the house, and now they're flat out in the bedroom.


----------



## Beth78

LinznMilly said:


> Extra treat for the girls today - white fish skin "finger" jerkies. I had to partially soak Honey's (and chop it in two), but Milly wolfed hers down in about 4mins. She had her back to Honey to eat in peace, but H wasn't having that and took her own jerky to the spot in front of the fish tank (the irony isn't lost on me.  ) and sat there, taking her time, fully aware that Milly was watching every bite. Tormenting little half-dog. :Hilarious
> 
> A classic example of why female dogs are called bitches. :Hilarious
> 
> After that, it was time for walkies. Fairly short, because the sky looked heavy and foreboding. We did some training, and a game of Find It. More training and another ha,e of Find It in the house, and now they're flat out in the bedroom.


Nothing like a chilled out sleepy dog on a sunday afternoon


----------



## Beth78

I'm currently using a fork to brush little Loui's curls out as he doesn't own a brush


----------



## MissKittyKat

My sleepy boys, shhhhhhsh don't tell OH I've put his pic on here!


----------



## Kaily

Alfie and I had a lovely long walk (2 hours) in beautiful Epping Forest today. We walked up a very steep hill known locally as heart attack hill! Alfie cooled off with a swim.


----------



## Magyarmum




----------



## Magyarmum

I likes my walks but i can't wait to get home to my bruvver!


----------



## Guest

Practising recall today


----------



## Beth78

Kakite said:


> Practising recall today


Oh what a good girl, if I tried that with Whisp she would be running in the wrong direction


----------



## Beth78

nice quiet walk in the woods today.


----------



## Guest

Beth78 said:


> View attachment 448990
> nice quiet walk in the woods today.


She is such an elegant looking dog!


----------



## LinznMilly

Magyarmum said:


>


Brilliant. I just have 1 minor adjustment (courtesy of Madam Milly).

Nose - handy for punching/poking Hooman in the bottom.  :Bag


----------



## LinznMilly

When Hooman says she bets the delivery driver you've just seen on street walkies is bringing nom noms, but you get home and no nom noms;


----------



## Guest

Tired girl tonight...


----------



## LinznMilly

Kakite said:


> Tired girl tonight...
> 
> View attachment 449045


Gorgeous.

It's only 9:36am here, but up until about 20mins ago, Milly looked very much the same. . .

Unable to sleep, I got up at 5am (normally it's 8:30 for me). 6:50, I was still awake, so I decided to treat the girls to an early morning walk around the field - 45-50mins in total, but there was plenty of mental stimulation for all 3 of us. We went back to bed, Milly cuddling up to me.

When I woke up again, Milly looked very much like that pic (I went to take a pic, and of course, she'd moved.  )

In other news, more nom noms arriving today. . . Think I'll keep that from Honey.


----------



## Guest

@LinznMilly We slept until 9am today


----------



## LinznMilly

Kakite said:


> @LinznMilly We slept until 9am today


That makes me feel so much better, because that's what time I woke up the second time.


----------



## Guest

I have work today so I got up at 6:30am.

Nova will look at me and go back to sleep


----------



## DanWalkersmum

First visit to Clumber Park since last year! I had to remember to book the day before, a walk round the lakes with Dan mostly off lead (he was so good) followed by an ice cream for us all. It was perfect weather and not too busy.


----------



## Guest

It's cold tonight and it's snuggle o'clock here


----------



## Magyarmum




----------



## Beth78

We went rambling in a place called Pamber forest today, it was beautiful and quiet. What few dogs we did see were on their best behaviour.
Were worn out now.


----------



## Beth78

Whisp is having a good day today, I ordered her a bone to chew on and look what has just arrived :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious
Should keep her going for a while.


----------



## Sarah H

Beth78 said:


> Whisp is having a good day today, I ordered her a bone to chew on and look what has just arrived :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious
> Should keep her going for a while.
> View attachment 449142


Is that from a dinosaur???????!!!!! :Hilarious


----------



## Sarah H

My brother took Puzzle out for a walk this lunch time. 
Nooka was not impressed that she hadn't gone out with them. She refused to let me read my magazine...


----------



## LinznMilly

Beth78 said:


> Whisp is having a good day today, I ordered her a bone to chew on and look what has just arrived :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious
> Should keep her going for a while.
> View attachment 449142


:Wideyed :Jawdrop 

Lucky girl!



Sarah H said:


> Is that from a dinosaur???????!!!!! :Hilarious


Must be! _Surely_!


----------



## LinznMilly

Sarah H said:


> My brother took Puzzle out for a walk this lunch time.
> Nooka was not impressed that she hadn't gone out with them. She refused to let me read my magazine...


. Honey pushes my books and tablet/phone down if she thinks she should have my undivided attention.


----------



## Guest

Beth78 said:


> Whisp is having a good day today, I ordered her a bone to chew on and look what has just arrived :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious
> Should keep her going for a while.
> View attachment 449142


Her eyes  she can't believe it either.

my mother in law lives in Aus and they just have a way better selection of dog toys. She sent some over and we can't wait for them to get here!!!


----------



## Guest

Training walk after work today. It was cold but lovely.


----------



## Guest

Also - two weeks with no crate and run of the house now.


----------



## Magyarmum

Exhausted after spending the afternoon hunting small furry creatures.


----------



## Beth78

Magyarmum said:


> Exhausted after spending the afternoon hunting small furry creatures.
> 
> View attachment 449232


The picture of serenity :Happy


----------



## LinznMilly

_My_ kind of selfie...


















:Kiss


----------



## Boxer123

I bought two balls exactly the same but they argue over 1 !


----------



## MissKittyKat

@Boxer123 random question.

Do you know what your hedge is?


----------



## Boxer123

MissKittyKat said:


> @Boxer123 random question.
> 
> Do you know what your hedge is?


No idea but it's full of wasps is it poisonous?


----------



## MissKittyKat

Boxer123 said:


> No idea but it's full of wasps is it poisonous?


No idea! It just looks like a good robust hedge. I want to grow a low hedge along out rear boundary x


----------



## Kaily

Afternoon in the park. He looks like butter wouldn't melt but every time another dog came within a few feet of the bench I was sitting on he chased them away. He can get very possessive over me and the ball!


----------



## Boxer123

MissKittyKat said:


> No idea! It just looks like a good robust hedge. I want to grow a low hedge along out rear boundary x


It is quite robust and has survived a year of boxers.


----------



## Joseph Bergen

Beth78 said:


> Whisp is having a good day today, I ordered her a bone to chew on and look what has just arrived :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious
> Should keep her going for a while.
> View attachment 449142


So cute!


----------



## Guest

I couldn't help myself


----------



## Guest

I had a bad headache this afternoon and was in bed for a couple of hours. Nova kept checking on me and lying on the bed by me. She didn't listen to my husband who tried to get her to come in the lounge with her  she kept popping her head up every team I moved and watching over me. How do we deserve dogs?!


----------



## Jason25

Hey human wake up it's food time :Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## rona

A bit nice, out with the dog this morning 
IMG_0749 by jenny clifford, on Flickr

IMG_0750 by jenny clifford, on Flickr

IMG_0751 by jenny clifford, on Flickr


----------



## LinznMilly

Love the look on this girl's face;









. . . And there's no show without Punch;


----------



## Guest

We went for a 5K walk this morning and Nova is absolutely whacked now. She met a Lab x Staffy girl and also a very cute staffy puppy and Corgi. She was on her best behaviour all morning.


----------



## Magyarmum

It's hot here, too hot to go for a long walk, so we've spent most of our day chilling out in the garden. Comrade Grisha did some furry creature hunting, not that he was successful - still he tried!










Whilst Gwylim watched









Before retiring to the shade of the walnut tree










i have just managed to take them both on a little walk under the trees, but forgot to take the camera when I took Gwylim so no photos of him!


----------



## Magyarmum




----------



## Boxer123

Magyarmum said:


> It's hot here, too hot to go for a long walk, so we've spent most of our day chilling out in the garden. Comrade Grisha did some furry creature hunting, not that he was successful - still he tried!
> 
> View attachment 449426
> 
> 
> Whilst Gwylim watched
> 
> View attachment 449427
> 
> Before retiring to the shade of the walnut tree
> 
> View attachment 449428
> 
> 
> i have just managed to take them both on a little walk under the trees, but forgot to take the camera when I took Gwylim so no photos of him!
> 
> View attachment 449429
> 
> View attachment 449431


Did you not have snow a few weeks ago ? Crazy weather.


----------



## Magyarmum

Boxer123 said:


> Did you not have snow a few weeks ago ? Crazy weather.


Yes but only if you consider a few weeks ago to be the end of February.


----------



## Boxer123

Magyarmum said:


> Yes but only if you consider a few weeks ago to be the end of February.


To be honest I've completely lost track of this year !


----------



## Magyarmum

Boxer123 said:


> To be honest I've completely lost track of this year !


Don't worry your not the only one. I have to check what day it is


----------



## Guest

The little hog in her natural territory


----------



## Guest

We have a glass table and had the audacity to play cards tonight or as Nova would describe it a non canine related activity


----------



## LinznMilly

Kakite said:


> We have a glass table and had the audacity to play cards tonight or as Nova would describe it a non canine related activity
> 
> View attachment 449469


How DARE you! The poor, neglected, if present little soul! Just look at those eyes.


----------



## Jason25

PLEASE SIRE CAN I HAS JUST ONE MORE CHEESE PUFF :Hungry

Too much time on my hands :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Jason25 said:


> View attachment 449481
> 
> 
> PLEASE SIRE CAN I HAS JUST ONE MORE CHEESE PUFF :Hungry
> 
> Too much time on my hands :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


how can you resist that little face


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Kakite said:


> We have a glass table and had the audacity to play cards tonight or as Nova would describe it a non canine related activity
> 
> View attachment 449469


I'm impressed - no doggy slop marks on the table


----------



## Guest

DanWalkersmum said:


> I'm impressed - no doggy slop marks on the table


She's pretty good leaving our dining table and coffee table alone  my car windows have lots of window art though.


----------



## Guest

Jason25 said:


> View attachment 449481
> 
> 
> PLEASE SIRE CAN I HAS JUST ONE MORE CHEESE PUFF :Hungry
> 
> Too much time on my hands :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


oh I love her cute face


----------



## Guest

We have contractors right next door and they are doing a major refurb of the flat. It's so loud and Nova was getting stressed yesterday, unable to get to sleep in the afternoon. Put her thundershirt on for the first time in ages and she went straight to sleep.


----------



## Jason25

DanWalkersmum said:


> how can you resist that little face


I can't, I end up sharing all my snacks with her :Facepalm


----------



## Guest

Another day of happiness with this girl


----------



## Jason25

Was reading another thread yesterday about old style training, pushing the bum down on a young dog to get it to sit etc.

Was in pets at home this lunch time and seen some woman pushing the bum of a young husky puppy down and saying sit. I felt like saying just lift a treat in front of him and he’ll plonk his bum on the floor lol. I’ve never really seen a shut down dog before so I can’t really say he was shut down, but he was walking very slowly and stiff/ridged on a loose leash. Didn’t look very comfortable or happy puppy anyway.

mine at that age would of had its nose on the ground and been all over the place lol


----------



## Siskin

A bit of an incident at our static park yesterday. The warden was working near one of the vans when the owners GSD spotted him and leapt out of an open window and literally pinned the warden down. Thankfully it only barked, but the warden was really scared and thought he would get bitten, he has dogs himself so very used to them. I heard a lot of barking goino on yesterday which I recognised as the GSD, who is pretty antisocial at the best of times. This is the second incidence of a dog attacking the warden, I hope this doesn’t result on a ban on dogs which will upset a lot of people here as many have dogs. The previous GSD that the owners had went for one of my goldens, I’m not sure how but it somehow became her fault their dog went for her, simply for existing I think. What really irritates me is that wife of the owner is always going on how she is a dog trainer. Really?


----------



## Boxer123

Kakite said:


> We have contractors right next door and they are doing a major refurb of the flat. It's so loud and Nova was getting stressed yesterday, unable to get to sleep in the afternoon. Put her thundershirt on for the first time in ages and she went straight to sleep.
> 
> View attachment 449512


Loki has offered to come around and tell them off.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Siskin said:


> A bit of an incident at our static park yesterday. The warden was working near one of the vans when the owners GSD spotted him and leapt out of an open window and literally pinned the warden down. Thankfully it only barked, but the warden was really scared and thought he would get bitten, he has dogs himself so very used to them. I heard a lot of barking goino on yesterday which I recognised as the GSD, who is pretty antisocial at the best of times. This is the second incidence of a dog attacking the warden, I hope this doesn't result on a ban on dogs which will upset a lot of people here as many have dogs. The previous GSD that the owners had went for one of my goldens, I'm not sure how but it somehow became her fault their dog went for her, simply for existing I think. What really irritates me is that wife of the owner is always going on how she is a dog trainer. Really?


It would be a shame if there were a blanket ban but defo grounds for placing some kind of restriction on that owner/dog imo.

Dog Law covers fear - not just harm, after all.

I think I'd be issuing a formal, written warning to them.


----------



## Boxer123

My lovely boy.


----------



## Magyarmum

It's stinking hot again in my corner of paradise. We've spent much of the day sitting under the walnut tree watching the world (such as it it is) go by!

Because it seemed to be cooler I decided to take the boys for a walk, one by one. Much as I would have preferred to walk up to the cart track in the shade of the trees, I decided not to because the grass is too long to walk comfortably. Instead we walked round the block behind the two churches which takes about 15 minutes. Grisha one way round and Gwylim the other and naturally although I had my camera when I tried to take some photos found the battery was flat.

That Grisha boy makes me laugh! He saw two men talking next to a car and decided it was so interesting he'd sit and watch them! Could I get him to budge .... not on your nellie! I had to turn him round by his harness and waft treats in front of his snozzle to get him to walk. Still it's far better than him going ballistic like he used to do.


----------



## Siskin

Lurcherlad said:


> It would be a shame if there were a blanket ban but defo grounds for placing some kind of restriction on that owner/dog imo.
> 
> Dog Law covers fear - not just harm, after all.
> 
> I think I'd be issuing a formal, written warning to them.


The written warning I suspect is on its way from the site owner. The owner of the dog is an odd bloke, he used to be a warden when we first came here 10 years ago. He's one of those types that doesn't meet your eye when you're talking to him, looks everywhere else instead of at you and is as miserable as sin, glass definitely half empty with him.

I would'nt be surprised if there is an email sent round from the manager telling people to keep there dogs on a lead even when walking in either of the two fields. We have to in one field with Isla as she just nips off over the cliff and into the sea. In wouldn't be a huge problem as it's an easy trot up or down for her, but the cliffs are a very sandy material and not very stable.


----------



## Guest

@Boxer123 Nova says she is getting used to it now but she wouldn't mind a visit from Loki


----------



## Boxer123

Kakite said:


> @Boxer123 Nova says she is getting used to it now but she wouldn't mind a visit from Loki


He takes his role on neighbourhood watch seriously.


----------



## Jason25

Ain't it funny how their moods differentiate from day to day.

Daisy was playing right up this morning, we got to the end of the road and she wanted to go in the orchard gardens. It was 5am and pitch black so she had no chance.

Well she stopped walking, sat down like I ain't going anywhere but there :Finger:Finger:Finger:Finger

It took us 5 minutes to get 200m down the hill because she kept sitting down and refusing to walk that way. And then we she finally got the message that we are going this way, she stopped to sniff everything and I mean everything lol. Not a very fun walk 









Here she is refusing to walk :Shifty:Shifty and our new light for the harness


----------



## Guest

Must have been the day for it @Jason25 I walked Nova for a good hour after work and the last bit we walk through a park and I didn't let her off the lead. She kept sitting down and looking at me. Took us a little while to get across to our house 

My MIL sent some gifts for us and Nova over from Australia. Nova got to try her Kong stick tonight and carried it for most of the walk


----------



## Kaily

A family were playing tennis near us yesterday. It kept Alfie memorised.


----------



## LinznMilly

Honey nearly ended up on eBay last night. 

9:35, Milly comes in, realising we're about 35mins late for our evening walk. I was watching the TV and hoping against hope that I'd get to finish the programme I was watching before walkies.
"After this, Milly." I told her.
She stalked off in a huff, only to return five minutes later with Honey-shaped back-up.  I gave up, paused the telly and prepared for our walk.

Well!

Honey spotted a French Bulldog being walked by its owner and decided he needed to be told off. 
"Yip! Yiiiip yiiip yip!" She says, body alert. 
I recall her, she quiets down, I tell her Good Girl, and she gets a treat. She goes back on "Telling the Frenchie off!" Duty. "Yip, yip!" 
"Honey, enough! Come!"
Honey quiets, recalls and is suitably rewarded.
"Grrr, yip yip!"
"Alright, Honey! Message received loud and clear! Let's go."

We manage to get five minutes without her high pitched yipping, when the Frenchie and his owner appeared and started her off again. I put the girls in a Sit, Stay as they passed and apologised to the French Bulldog's owner, who dismissed it as "It's fine.". Well, not really, but thanks for the understanding.

I watched the track they took and planned our route accordingly, past a fenced in playground.

Honey started again in earnest. "Yiiiip yiiiiiiip, yip yip yip yip, grrr, yip yip"
Milly and I were a little further down the path, so I turned to see what it was she was barking at now. Couldn't see anything, but was possible there was another dog/owner/poor sod trying to mind his or her own business, lurking in the dark, so I scan the area, as she wouldn't budge. Turned out she was barking at a fallen tree branch that still had leaves attached to it, which she'd passed at least once before in the daylight.

So, I opened the gate, and we went to investigate the offender. After that, she was quite happy to continue our walk. Quietly. . .

Until we got into our street and she saw another dog and owner that needed to be told off. :Banghead

My poor neighbours. :Bag


----------



## Magyarmum

The one and only photo I managed to get yesterday on my walk with Comrade Grisha So pleased with him because he walks beautifully, on the lead.










And him chewing an enormous cow's ear the other night.


----------



## Guest

Does anyone else feel like "mission accomplished "when their dog is fast asleep, tummy full and spirit happy?










PS: apparently her bed isn't big enough.










PPS: she's doing a Jack @Lurcherlad


----------



## Boxer123

LinznMilly said:


> Honey nearly ended up on eBay last night.
> 
> 9:35, Milly comes in, realising we're about 35mins late for our evening walk. I was watching the TV and hoping against hope that I'd get to finish the programme I was watching before walkies.
> "After this, Milly." I told her.
> She stalked off in a huff, only to return five minutes later with Honey-shaped back-up.  I gave up, paused the telly and prepared for our walk.
> 
> Well!
> 
> Honey spotted a French Bulldog being walked by its owner and decided he needed to be told off.
> "Yip! Yiiiip yiiip yip!" She says, body alert.
> I recall her, she quiets down, I tell her Good Girl, and she gets a treat. She goes back on "Telling the Frenchie off!" Duty. "Yip, yip!"
> "Honey, enough! Come!"
> Honey quiets, recalls and is suitably rewarded.
> "Grrr, yip yip!"
> "Alright, Honey! Message received loud and clear! Let's go."
> 
> We manage to get five minutes without her high pitched yipping, when the Frenchie and his owner appeared and started her off again. I put the girls in a Sit, Stay as they passed and apologised to the French Bulldog's owner, who dismissed it as "It's fine.". Well, not really, but thanks for the understanding.
> 
> I watched the track they took and planned our route accordingly, past a fenced in playground.
> 
> Honey started again in earnest. "Yiiiip yiiiiiiip, yip yip yip yip, grrr, yip yip"
> Milly and I were a little further down the path, so I turned to see what it was she was barking at now. Couldn't see anything, but was possible there was another dog/owner/poor sod trying to mind his or her own business, lurking in the dark, so I scan the area, as she wouldn't budge. Turned out she was barking at a fallen tree branch that still had leaves attached to it, which she'd passed at least once before in the daylight.
> 
> So, I opened the gate, and we went to investigate the offender. After that, she was quite happy to continue our walk. Quietly. . .
> 
> Until we got into our street and she saw another dog and owner that needed to be told off. :Banghead
> 
> My poor neighbours. :Bag


You haven't stopped to consider the Frenchie might have needed a telling off.


----------



## LinznMilly

Boxer123 said:


> You haven't stopped to consider the Frenchie might have needed a telling off.


Apparently he did. Three times.


----------



## LinznMilly

Honey gave me a heart attack last night.

I was about to go to bed, and assumed she was in her crate. Well, she wasn't. She was burrowed deep inside a pile of blankets and a summer duvet that I've so far been too lazy to move.

I stepped on her. Or I think I did. 

Seeing broken back, legs and tail in my mind's eye, I scooped her up, apologising profusely. Put her down to see if she could walk. She promptly shook herself and scurried into her crate. Nothing broken then.

So my mind tormented me with internal bleeding. 11:45 at night, I teetered on the edge of phoning the emergency vet and wondering how the hell I was going to pay for it if I had to rush her in. Googled symptoms of internal bleeding in dogs, ran through them, everything checked out. So I went to bed. Slept 6 hours straight.

Woke up, imagining her dead from unforeseen injuries. Especially when I approached her crate and she didn't budge. Opened the crate door, she looked up. I tossed her a treat and let her sleep for another hour until walkies time.

When I went to let her out again, she was ready with her "Good Morning, Mum" happy dance routine. :Eggonface. At least she isn't hurt, and well over her ordeal. I, on the other hand, still need to let it go.

:Bag


----------



## Beth78

Today we have been walkies with a German shepherd, malinois and collie. Everyone was well behaved and had a lovely time. Even when a retriever had the ordasisty to shout at us all.

We also saw the other half of our walking group (split because of Corona virus) in the distance which caused great excitement, they all had a good smell of each other at the end.

All in all an excellent walk.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Kakite said:


> Does anyone else feel like "mission accomplished "when their dog is fast asleep, tummy full and spirit happy?
> 
> View attachment 449591
> 
> 
> PS: apparently her bed isn't big enough.
> 
> View attachment 449592
> 
> 
> PPS: she's doing a Jack @Lurcherlad


Nice to see you're as well trained as me!


----------



## catz4m8z

LinznMilly said:


> I stepped on her. Or I think I did.


Glad to hear she is ok. TBH Ive stepped on mine a few times....or accidently sat on them....or kicked them off the bed when they were sleeping!:Shy Im so mean I usually tell them its their fault so I dont have to feel guilty!!LOL:Woot

Took Heidi and Hannah to the vets today for claw clipping. Of course they were perfectly behaved and the receptionist and vet nurse both told me how cute they were and how Heidi was such a friendly girl. Meanwhile I cant cut her claws at home coz she fidgets like a maniac and tries to bite me....

_Urgh!  when your kids are better behaved for a stranger then they are in their own home.....:Shifty

:Hilarious_


----------



## LinznMilly

catz4m8z said:


> Glad to hear she is ok. TBH Ive stepped on mine a few times....or accidently sat on them....or kicked them off the bed when they were sleeping!:Shy Im so mean I usually tell them its their fault so I dont have to feel guilty!!LOL:Woot


Lol. I can imagine. I messaged my SIL - mainly cos she was the only one likely to be up at that time of night - expecting her to rip the Mick out of me. To my surprise, she was so understanding and said she'd done the same with her (Bridge baby) Yorkshire terrier many times.



> Took Heidi and Hannah to the vets today for claw clipping. Of course they were perfectly behaved and the receptionist and vet nurse both told me how cute they were and how Heidi was such a friendly girl. Meanwhile I cant cut her claws at home coz she fidgets like a maniac and tries to bite me....
> 
> _Urgh!  when your kids are better behaved for a stranger then they are in their own home.....:Shifty
> 
> :Hilarious_


That would be Honey.   :Hilarious


----------



## LinznMilly

Rrrrrraaagh! I is mean wolfy-dog! No Kong is safe from me!









I am depressed! Honey won't share her Kong..









What do you _mean_, I have my own?! _Where_?! _When_?! Prove it!









Haha! The little Half Dog gave up! Victory is mine!









Damn! Even when I got it, there was none left.


----------



## Beth78

LinznMilly said:


> (Bridge baby)


As in from the playstation game ?
Or am I being dumb and it means something else.


----------



## LinznMilly

Beth78 said:


> As in from the playstation game ?
> Or am I being dumb and it means something else.


Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## Beth78

LinznMilly said:


> Rainbow Bridge.


Oh


----------



## Teddy-dog

LinznMilly said:


> Honey gave me a heart attack last night.
> 
> I was about to go to bed, and assumed she was in her crate. Well, she wasn't. She was burrowed deep inside a pile of blankets and a summer duvet that I've so far been too lazy to move.
> 
> I stepped on her. Or I think I did.
> 
> Seeing broken back, legs and tail in my mind's eye, I scooped her up, apologising profusely. Put her down to see if she could walk. She promptly shook herself and scurried into her crate. Nothing broken then.
> 
> So my mind tormented me with internal bleeding. 11:45 at night, I teetered on the edge of phoning the emergency vet and wondering how the hell I was going to pay for it if I had to rush her in. Googled symptoms of internal bleeding in dogs, ran through them, everything checked out. So I went to bed. Slept 6 hours straight.
> 
> Woke up, imagining her dead from unforeseen injuries. Especially when I approached her crate and she didn't budge. Opened the crate door, she looked up. I tossed her a treat and let her sleep for another hour until walkies time.
> 
> When I went to let her out again, she was ready with her "Good Morning, Mum" happy dance routine. :Eggonface. At least she isn't hurt, and well over her ordeal. I, on the other hand, still need to let it go.
> 
> :Bag


Oh god! Glad she's all ok. It's so hard not to worry about all the possibilities isn't it.

sounds just like when my horse spooked when we were out and he ran straight over Ted. I was riding so couldn't get to Ted straight away and was absolutely terrified by what we might find. He was fine but I spent ages worrying about internal bleeding etc as I was sure he must have got trodden on!


----------



## Teddy-dog

Also I did accidentally kick Ted in the head today :Bag He was walking nicely next to me and then went down for a sniff and he put his head right when I was swinging my leg forward. He looked so sorry and upset, I felt awful!


----------



## LinznMilly

Teddy-dog said:


> Also I did accidentally kick Ted in the head today :Bag He was walking nicely next to me and then went down for a sniff and he put his head right when I was swinging my leg forward. He looked so sorry and upset, I felt awful!


I've lost count of the number of times Milly's done exactly the same, with the same consequences.


----------



## Kaily

Alfie and I have had an exhilarating walk at Invinghoe Beacon in the Chiltern Hills. It was so beautiful, the pictures don't do it justice. Very windy at the top!

Well worth the hours drive.


----------



## Boxer123

Kaily said:


> Alfie and I have had an exhilarating walk at Invinghoe Beacon in the Chiltern Hills. It was so beautiful, the pictures don't do it justice. Very windy at the top!
> 
> Well worth the hours drive.
> 
> View attachment 449762
> 
> 
> View attachment 449763
> 
> 
> View attachment 449764
> 
> 
> View attachment 449765


Looks amazing Alfie is looking gorgeous as always.


----------



## Beth78

Kaily said:


> Alfie and I have had an exhilarating walk at Invinghoe Beacon in the Chiltern Hills. It was so beautiful, the pictures don't do it justice. Very windy at the top!
> 
> Well worth the hours drive.
> 
> View attachment 449762
> 
> 
> View attachment 449763
> 
> 
> View attachment 449764
> 
> 
> View attachment 449765


Wow looks beautiful, might give it a try one day.


----------



## Kaily

Boxer123 said:


> Looks amazing Alfie is looking gorgeous as always.


Thank you. It was lovely, just what I needed as I woke up miserable. Just read on another thread that you have done Scafell Pike. I would love do do that. Not sure I'm up to it anymore.



Beth78 said:


> Wow looks beautiful, might give it a try one day.


Yes it is beautiful. Well worth a visit if you live not too far away.


----------



## Boxer123

Kaily said:


> Thank you. It was lovely, just what I needed as I woke up miserable. Just read on another thread that you have done Scafell Pike. I would love do do that. Not sure I'm up to it anymore.
> 
> Yes it is beautiful. Well worth a visit if you live not too far away.


It was great but it rained loads and I got so cold. Sox loves it he's so good up a mountain. He can be off lead and stay to heel. He's done Snowdonia also. Not something I'd do with Loki.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Boxer123 said:


> It was great but it rained loads and I got so cold. Sox loves it he's so good up a mountain. He can be off lead and stay to heel. He's done Snowdonia also. Not something I'd do with Loki.


Which path did you do up Snowdon? I was going to go in April with my niece and cancelled, it was too busy in the Summer and still is now, not fair on the local so depending on how life is may do in October.

Have been looking at the ranger path.


----------



## Boxer123

We did the Pyg track. It does get really busy. We got up really early. Sox is amazing but if I took loki it probably wouldn’t end well


----------



## Kaily

I also wanted to do Snowdon. My plan was to get the train one way and walk the other. But 
then I found out they don't allow dogs on the train.


----------



## Boxer123

Kaily said:


> I also wanted to do Snowdon. My plan was to get the train one way and walk the other. But
> then I found out they don't allow dogs on the train.


No especially not boxers


----------



## Kaily

Boxer123 said:


> No especially not boxers


Yes that's exactly what it said, no dogs especially not boxers.:Joyful


----------



## Guest

We ran into a friend today while on a walk and decided to walk together. Had a nice catch up and the dogs had a nice play and walked beside each other nicely.


----------



## Boxer123




----------



## MissKittyKat

I took OHs mum out this afternoon and she asked if Woody could come along. As we were outside I said he could.

He was such a good boy, didn't bark once, ignored people and dogs walking past and licked our plates clean! (I know I shouldn't let him).









There was loads of space between the tables and it was just nice x


----------



## Boxer123

Bless them.


----------



## Teddy-dog

Someone's tired tonight


----------



## Boxer123

Say cheese...


----------



## Guest

My husband was off work today , but I was in the office. He said Nova literally spends the morning in this position:


----------



## Teddy-dog

Took this photo at bedtime last night. Apparently Teddy's bed isn't big enough for him.....


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 449964
> Say cheese...


Love it! :Joyful


----------



## Jason25

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 449905


To be honest I much prefer the company of my dog than I do people lol.

I was a bad dog owner yesterday, spent all day on the sofa nursing a bad hangover. Daisy was good up until about mid day then decided to keep dive bombing me with tug toys and trying to rub them in my face :Shifty:Hilarious

I feel very bad about it, so we are going on a hike this afternoon to make up for it 

Anyway still feeling a bit off this morning I've just gone through my photos and found some to post.

daisy digging mole hills


----------



## LinznMilly

This little girl is so thoughtful. Eating her chicken foot on a towel to save mess :Happy ;









Milly is not nearly so thoughtful.


----------



## Guest

I’m a little excited for tomorrow! We did a Good manners Trainings a few months back and I’ve kept in touch with the trainer. Our doggies have met too - she has a 11month old collie cross boy.

We will catch up tomorrow with the dogs so they can have a proper play and run around. We hope the get along well  when they met first they tried to initiate play but the ground was very slippery so we decided to give it a miss. And it was also after training and Nova was getting a bit hyped up.

So we kept today pretty low key so she can have a good sleep and is ready for her date in the morning. I’m so excited talking about nerdy dog owner stuff with the trainer. She is super nice.


----------



## Guest

Also made some doggo ice cream for Nova


----------



## Boxer123

Kakite said:


> Also made some doggo ice cream for Nova
> 
> View attachment 450092


She is a lucky girl to live with you.


----------



## Guest

Boxer123 said:


> She is a lucky girl to live with you.


Or am I lucky to have a very efficient hot water bottle in my bed in winter?


----------



## Magyarmum

Does anyone recognise this scruffy little dog who came into my kitchen about an hour ago?

I don't want him so if anyone would like him please let me know.


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Magyarmum said:


> Does anyone recognise this scruffy little dog who came into my kitchen about an hour ago?
> 
> I don't want him so if anyone would like him please let me know.
> 
> View attachment 450096
> 
> 
> View attachment 450097


Aww that face, looks like he's had fun, wherever he's been. Could you perhaps clean him up so we can tell the breed please


----------



## Beth78

Poor Whisper has a boohoo, I'm not surprised the way she was tearing around the feild this morning.
It's been cleaned and dressed and kissed so she should recover in no time.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Oh no - poor girl! 

Bandage makes it look serious or is it for her benefit (much like my mum bandaging me up as a kid for a scratch ? 

Hope so


----------



## Beth78

Lurcherlad said:


> Oh no - poor girl!
> 
> Bandage makes it look serious or is it for her benefit (much like my mum bandaging me up as a kid for a scratch ?
> 
> Hope so


Well it was bleeding quite abit, didn't need stitches though thank goodness.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Beth78 said:


> Well it was bleeding quite abit, didn't need stitches though thank goodness.


Oh no 

What on earth did she do to it?


----------



## Beth78

Lurcherlad said:


> Oh no
> 
> What on earth did she do to it?


Major zoomies, I think when she broke either she ripped her heal pad or a stone caught it and lacerated it. Either way its abit sore.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Ouch! 

Hope she heals fast


----------



## Jason25

My daisy certainly doesn’t live up to the tough staffy reputation  :Hilarious we were walking back to the van when she suddenly stops, turns around and starts limping towards me and then flops onto her back with her paw in the air.

I honestly she done something really bad to her leg/paw. I inspected the paw and there was a tiny thorn stuck in there. I pulled it out and gave it a rub and off she trotted like nothing happened 

Dramatic much :Hilarious


----------



## rona

Beth78 said:


> Major zoomies, I think when she broke either she ripped her heal pad or a stone caught it and lacerated it. Either way its abit sore.


Ouch



Jason25 said:


> My daisy certainly doesn't live up to the tough staffy reputation  :Hilarious we were walking back to the van when she suddenly stops, turns around and starts limping towards me and then flops onto her back with her paw in the air.
> 
> I honestly she done something really bad to her leg/paw. I inspected the paw and there was a tiny thorn stuck in there. I pulled it out and gave it a rub and off she trotted like nothing happened
> 
> Dramatic much :Hilarious


My new foster dog is like that. Yesterday he cried out and held his paw right up. I checked but could finds nothing,gave it a rub and off he went


----------



## LinznMilly

Aww, mum. Give us a bit of your biccy. . . Please! We promise to be good. :Angelic










Dogs! The promise that you'll never eat alone.


----------



## Guest

Nova & her new Buddy had a good time together this morning


----------



## LittleMow

Well that was a wet one! When we 1st got Bodmin he wouldn't walk in the rain at all, if we got caught out in it he would panic and try to get some shelter, then refuse to move. He's been carried home in the past 

He will now leave the house in a light shower, if we have a downpour I sit at the front door with him and we just watch the rain and he gets treats and praise. Today we had a massive downpour (half way through walk) his ears went down, tail tucked, but no panic, he didn't like it but eventually his tail came up a bit and he appeared more relaxed. Very proud of him. Took him home, his now resting after zoomies. He's now resting 









@rona can I ask what breed/breeds your new foster is?


----------



## Jason25

LittleMow said:


> Well that was a wet one! When we 1st got Bodmin he wouldn't walk in the rain at all, if we got caught out in it he would panic and try to get some shelter, then refuse to move. He's been carried home in the past
> 
> He will now leave the house in a light shower, if we have a downpour I sit at the front door with him and we just watch the rain and he gets treats and praise. Today we had a massive downpour (half way through walk) his ears went down, tail tucked, but no panic, he didn't like it but eventually his tail came up a bit and he appeared more relaxed. Very proud of him. Took him home, his now resting after zoomies. He's now resting
> View attachment 450197
> 
> 
> @rona can I ask what breed/breeds your new foster is?


mine doesn't like the rain much either lol, we beat the rain this morning thankfully 









Just had the belly rubs :Hilarious


----------



## LittleMow

What a lovely face to look into, she always looks so happy. Though I think I recall seeing a couple of early mornings shots where she looked at a little less impressed


----------



## rona

LittleMow said:


> @rona can I ask what breed/breeds your new foster is?


He's a very damaged Golden retriever. I am only doing walk duties at the moment, though it's 7 days a week. He's still living with my friend, but I don't know for how much longer and he will be mine within a year.

IMG_20200104_125543 by jenny clifford, on Flickr


----------



## Boxer123

LittleMow said:


> Well that was a wet one! When we 1st got Bodmin he wouldn't walk in the rain at all, if we got caught out in it he would panic and try to get some shelter, then refuse to move. He's been carried home in the past
> 
> He will now leave the house in a light shower, if we have a downpour I sit at the front door with him and we just watch the rain and he gets treats and praise. Today we had a massive downpour (half way through walk) his ears went down, tail tucked, but no panic, he didn't like it but eventually his tail came up a bit and he appeared more relaxed. Very proud of him. Took him home, his now resting after zoomies. He's now resting
> View attachment 450197
> 
> 
> @rona can I ask what breed/breeds your new foster is?


The boxers aren't keen on rain if it starts Loki makes me sprint home. Love that you carried him.


----------



## LinznMilly

Kakite said:


> Nova & her new Buddy had a good time together this morning
> 
> View attachment 450177


Lovely pic. 



LittleMow said:


> Well that was a wet one! When we 1st got Bodmin he wouldn't walk in the rain at all, if we got caught out in it he would panic and try to get some shelter, then refuse to move. He's been carried home in the past
> 
> He will now leave the house in a light shower, if we have a downpour I sit at the front door with him and we just watch the rain and he gets treats and praise. Today we had a massive downpour (half way through walk) his ears went down, tail tucked, but no panic, he didn't like it but eventually his tail came up a bit and he appeared more relaxed. Very proud of him. Took him home, his now resting after zoomies. He's now resting
> View attachment 450197


Yeah, my two aren't all that fond of the rain either. Milly stands at the door with a "_Really_? Do we _have_ to go out in _that_?" Look on her face.

Honey won't budge from her crate if she hears the rain. 



Jason25 said:


> mine doesn't like the rain much either lol, we beat the rain this morning thankfully
> View attachment 450199
> 
> 
> Just had the belly rubs :Hilarious


The look of bliss on her face. 



rona said:


> He's a very damaged Golden retriever. I am only doing walk duties at the moment, though it's 7 days a week. He's still living with my friend, but I don't know for how much longer and he will be mine within a year.
> 
> IMG_20200104_125543 by jenny clifford, on Flickr


Lovely pic, and gorgeous dog but you can see the trauma in his eyes.


----------



## Guest

Beth78 said:


> Major zoomies, I think when she broke either she ripped her heal pad or a stone caught it and lacerated it. Either way its abit sore.


Awwww poor whisp! Hope she feels better soon.


----------



## Beth78

Kakite said:


> Awwww poor whisp! Hope she feels better soon.


Shes doing fine thanks, not limping or anything. She's so much more stoic than my late greyhound was.


----------



## Jason25

LittleMow said:


> What a lovely face to look into, she always looks so happy. Though I think I recall seeing a couple of early mornings shots where she looked at a little less impressed


Yeah she doesn't do early mornings :Hilarious:Hilarious loves to snooze


----------



## Sarah H

Beth78 said:


> Shes doing fine thanks, not limping or anything. She's so much more stoic than my late greyhound was.


The only way we knew Fly had ripped his pad was because he was dripping blood all over the floor! I think the adrenaline of zoomies overcame any pain. But of course any vetwrap we put on it had to be removed, so in the end we didn't bother wrapping it unless he was going outside.


----------



## LinznMilly

We'remover remover hour late for walkies. The girls have clearly decided to have a duvet day because it's cold and raining and miserable.

I'm debating grabbing a coffee, but I know in my heart of hearts that such a beverage is a miracle cure for Canine Duvet Day syndrome.  

Decisions, decisions. .. :Wacky


----------



## Boxer123

We went out at lunch to practice recall in the long line. He just can't seem to not want to chase cyclists! Any tips ?

This was very tiring work for Loki he's been snoozing on the sofa whilst I work.


----------



## Teddy-dog

LittleMow said:


> Well that was a wet one! When we 1st got Bodmin he wouldn't walk in the rain at all, if we got caught out in it he would panic and try to get some shelter, then refuse to move. He's been carried home in the past
> 
> He will now leave the house in a light shower, if we have a downpour I sit at the front door with him and we just watch the rain and he gets treats and praise. Today we had a massive downpour (half way through walk) his ears went down, tail tucked, but no panic, he didn't like it but eventually his tail came up a bit and he appeared more relaxed. Very proud of him. Took him home, his now resting after zoomies. He's now resting
> View attachment 450197
> 
> 
> @rona can I ask what breed/breeds your new foster is?


bless him!

Teddy panicked the first time we got caught in a downpour and hates the rain too 

we bought him an equafleece and he's much happier walking in the rain in that!


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 450219
> View attachment 450220
> View attachment 450221
> View attachment 450222
> We went out at lunch to practice recall in the long line. He just can't seem to not want to chase cyclists! Any tips ?
> 
> This was very tiring work for Loki he's been snoozing on the sofa whilst I work.


He look shattered bless him! I'd like tips for the bike chasing (and joggers) too if anyone has any. 
Dan's not bothered if we see them before he does and recall, hold and leash until they pass easily, but they have a habit of sneaking up from behind - at speed - with no warning! The nicest ones shout a warning from afar so I can grab Dan. I always thank them profusely, but hate the ones who whiz past, head down, as if they are in the tour de France


----------



## LittleMow

rona said:


> He's a very damaged Golden retriever. I am only doing walk duties at the moment, though it's 7 days a week. He's still living with my friend, but I don't know for how much longer and he will be mine within a year.
> 
> IMG_20200104_125543 by jenny clifford, on Flickr


Oh what a beauty, looks a bit like he has a mane. Another one with those soulful eyes, amazing what we can see in them, I can see some sorrow. Glad he is safe now.


----------



## LittleMow

Teddy-dog said:


> bless him!
> 
> Teddy panicked the first time we got caught in a downpour and hates the rain too
> 
> we bought him an equafleece and he's much happier walking in the rain in that!


What a good idea, not sure why I hadn't thought of it really. I think Bodmin would like one, he's got a very short coat and his undercarriage is nearing on bald! Just been on the equafleece website, will be measuring him up for 1, just need to decide on the style and colour. Thank you 



Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 450219
> View attachment 450220
> View attachment 450221
> View attachment 450222
> We went out at lunch to practice recall in the long line. He just can't seem to not want to chase cyclists! Any tips ?
> 
> This was very tiring work for Loki he's been snoozing on the sofa whilst I work.





DanWalkersmum said:


> He look shattered bless him! I'd like tips for the bike chasing (and joggers) too if anyone has any.
> Dan's not bothered if we see them before he does and recall, hold and leash until they pass easily, but they have a habit of sneaking up from behind - at speed - with no warning! The nicest ones shout a warning from afar so I can grab Dan. I always thank them profusely, but hate the ones who whiz past, head down, as if they are in the tour de France


I am third one who could do with some tips on the bike issue (and joggers and skateboards and scooters!). Bodmin is never off lead where they may be one atm, I do my best to avoid and given enough distance I can get him distracted - though if he sees them first he is still very aware of them and seems anxious. They do occasionally sneak up on us and he reacts with pulling, lunging and sometimes barking and growling. Bikes are the worst for him and I'm not 100% sure if it's fear, desire to chase (perhaps leading to frustration?) excitement or a combination thereof


----------



## Boxer123

LittleMow said:


> What a good idea, not sure why I hadn't thought of it really. I think Bodmin would like one, he's got a very short coat and his undercarriage is nearing on bald! Just been on the equafleece website, will be measuring him up for 1, just need to decide on the style and colour. Thank you
> 
> I am third one who could do with some tips on the bike issue (and joggers and skateboards and scooters!). Bodmin is never off lead where they may be one atm, I do my best to avoid and given enough distance I can get him distracted - though if he sees them first he is still very aware of them and seems anxious. They do occasionally sneak up on us and he reacts with pulling, lunging and sometimes barking and growling. Bikes are the worst for him and I'm not 100% sure if it's fear, desire to chase (perhaps leading to frustration?) excitement or a combination thereof


Loki sounds very similar. I always have him on his long line he looks at me sometimes like 'come on mum why aren't we chasing this dude ? '


----------



## Guest

I guess she tried to get into the bed


----------



## Teddy-dog

LittleMow said:


> I am third one who could do with some tips on the bike issue (and joggers and skateboards and scooters!). Bodmin is never off lead where they may be one atm, I do my best to avoid and given enough distance I can get him distracted - though if he sees them first he is still very aware of them and seems anxious. They do occasionally sneak up on us and he reacts with pulling, lunging and sometimes barking and growling. Bikes are the worst for him and I'm not 100% sure if it's fear, desire to chase (perhaps leading to frustration?) excitement or a combination thereof


I think you're doing the right things. Get some distance and distract and reward the calm. Eventually you should be able to get closer and closer but it does take time


----------



## Teddy-dog

Saw this earlier and it made me laugh


----------



## Boxer123

Teddy-dog said:


> Saw this earlier and it made me laugh
> View attachment 450256


So true for Loki ! He is 2 next month.


----------



## Guest

Teddy-dog said:


> Saw this earlier and it made me laugh
> View attachment 450256


hahahaha i love that. Nova was never really a mouthy pup luckily.

@Boxer123 I always forget how close Loki and Nova are in age. She'll be 2 in December.


----------



## Boxer123

Kakite said:


> hahahaha i love that. Nova was never really a mouthy pup luckily.
> 
> @Boxer123 I always forget how close Loki and Nova are in age. She'll be 2 in December.


She somehow seems more sensible than my Loki. He is very mouthy still is now.


----------



## Magyarmum

Boxer123 said:


> She somehow seems more sensible than my Loki. He is very mouthy still is now.


Grisha will be 3 in November and still hasn't grown out of his mouthiness


----------



## Kaily

Teddy-dog said:


> Saw this earlier and it made me laugh
> View attachment 450256


Ha ha definitely true of Aflie, what a monster he was both in and out of the house. 18 months I think was the peak. You wouldn't believe it of him now, although just occasionally that little devil returns.


----------



## Guest

Tonight I filled Novas kongs and lickimats... she gets to lick out the bowl at the end (it's a doggie food bowl I mix it in.)










Also we are going to join the next nosework Intro class our trainer is doing. I was interested before but got sidetracked with life. When we spend some time with her and her dog on Saturday she said Nova would be perfect.

Exciting stuff 

oh and here's a silly photo of nova rolling around in the grass...


----------



## LinznMilly

Tidal wave? Tornado? Burglary? 









Or. . .


----------



## Magyarmum

LinznMilly said:


> Tidal wave? Tornado? Burglary?
> View attachment 450288
> 
> 
> Or. . .
> View attachment 450289


And Holly had nothing to do with it?


----------



## LinznMilly

Magyarmum said:


> And Holly had nothing to do with it?


No, but you're on the right lines - the destruction is thanks to a puzzle box they each had. Honey isn't destructive - she's very gentle and tries not to disturb anything - even if it means missing a few treats (I had to pick out a few piece of paper and unwrap them to show her that they were worth investigating).

No, the wake of destruction is all Tornado Milly's.  :Hilarious

I don't mind. It brings a smile to my face, knowing she enjoyed herself.


----------



## Kaily

Alfie being very stealth, he has a squirrel in his sight.


----------



## DanWalkersmum

LinznMilly said:


> No, but you're on the right lines - the destruction is thanks to a puzzle box they each had. Honey isn't destructive - she's very gentle and tries not to disturb anything - even if it means missing a few treats (I had to pick out a few piece of paper and unwrap them to show her that they were worth investigating).
> 
> No, the wake of destruction is all Tornado Milly's.  :Hilarious
> 
> I don't mind. It brings a smile to my face, knowing she enjoyed herself.


Familiar sight in my house too!
Dan loves this game too it makes an awful mess, but it keeps him occupied for a while and the bonus is the activity seems to calm him too. 
He leaps on parcels now, no cardboard is safe but they are for him 99per cent of the time so that's ok by me


----------



## LinznMilly

DanWalkersmum said:


> Familiar sight in my house too!
> Dan loves this game too it makes an awful mess, but it keeps him occupied for a while and the bonus is the activity seems to calm him too.
> He leaps on parcels now, no cardboard is safe but they are for him 99per cent of the time so that's ok by me


That's it, isn't it? I even enjoy hearing the cardboard as it's torn up and flung about because I know she's enjoying herself.


----------



## Magyarmum

LinznMilly said:


> That's it, isn't it? I even enjoy hearing the cardboard as it's torn up and flung about because I know she's enjoying herself.


Grisha likes to empty the contents of the house and dumping everything in the middle of the driveway! His latest idea of fun is excavating the garden!


----------



## LinznMilly

Magyarmum said:


> Grisha likes to empty the contents of the house and dumping everything in the middle of the driveway! His latest idea of fun is excavating the garden!


He's trying to tell you something.


----------



## Boxer123

That Friday feeling...


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Had a really stressful day with Dan. Next door is having their driveway block paved, so there has been a lot of noise, vehicles, drills, banging, shouting and also the radio from the builders truck! Any one of these guaranteed to get Dan upset, but all together .So we went out for a couple of hours -when the rain stopped- as he was getting proper stressed out, pacing, panting, growling and barking. 
Then when we got back, the neighbour the other side of us had a delivery and needed access through our drive, he was going nuts! We took him for his usual evening walk, the track round the country park was fairly busy so kept him on lead for a while, came to a quiet part and had just let him off when a runner came out of nowhere. He's been really good with the wait command for me to put him back on the leash, but not this time he went into full on chase mode and would not recall. The runner was, perhaps understandably, not very pleasant when I asked him to stay still so I could leash Dan and we could all carry on, which ramped Dan up even more.:Banghead I fell over trying to catch him and twisted my foot, whilst the runner disappeared round the corner, Dan then came to see what the fuss was about and I put him on the leash for the remainder of the walk. I have realised :Bawling I am too bloody old for all this :Arghh! Have had a sleepless night, in pain from the fall and am feeling like the worst Dog owner ever:Bawling


----------



## Jason25

DanWalkersmum said:


> Had a really stressful day with Dan. Next door is having their driveway block paved, so there has been a lot of noise, vehicles, drills, banging, shouting and also the radio from the builders truck! Any one of these guaranteed to get Dan upset, but all together .So we went out for a couple of hours -when the rain stopped- as he was getting proper stressed out, pacing, panting, growling and barking.
> Then when we got back, the neighbour the other side of us had a delivery and needed access through our drive, he was going nuts! We took him for his usual evening walk, the track round the country park was fairly busy so kept him on lead for a while, came to a quiet part and had just let him off when a runner came out of nowhere. He's been really good with the wait command for me to put him back on the leash, but not this time he went into full on chase mode and would not recall. The runner was, perhaps understandably, not very pleasant when I asked him to stay still so I could leash Dan and we could all carry on, which ramped Dan up even more.:Banghead I fell over trying to catch him and twisted my foot, whilst the runner disappeared round the corner, Dan then came to see what the fuss was about and I put him on the leash for the remainder of the walk. I have realised :Bawling I am too bloody old for all this :Arghh! Have had a sleepless night, in pain from the fall and am feeling like the worst Dog owner ever:Bawling


Oh dear, could you try a thunder jacket or anything to keep him calm? I hate days like this where you think can it get any worse and then it does lol but I think we all get our fair share of them when we question ownership  I tell daisy if she doesn't fix up she will go to the rspca :Hilarious

Hope your foot gets better soon


----------



## LittleMow

LinznMilly said:


> Tidal wave? Tornado? Burglary?
> View attachment 450288
> 
> 
> Or. . .
> View attachment 450289





DanWalkersmum said:


> Familiar sight in my house too!
> Dan loves this game too it makes an awful mess, but it keeps him occupied for a while and the bonus is the activity seems to calm him too.
> He leaps on parcels now, no cardboard is safe but they are for him 99per cent of the time so that's ok by me


Love it, 'recycling' is 1of Bodmin's favourite activities. He too thinks all deliveries are his (too be fair they normally are these days), if they're not I empty the box and put something in for him - I can't bear the look of disappointment on his face otherwise


----------



## Guest

@DanWalkersmum aw sorry to hear that! we had contractors from 8am-7:30pm 6 days a week for two weeks. Nova was doing ok with a thundershirt on. It helped her calm down and sleep.


----------



## Boxer123

DanWalkersmum said:


> Had a really stressful day with Dan. Next door is having their driveway block paved, so there has been a lot of noise, vehicles, drills, banging, shouting and also the radio from the builders truck! Any one of these guaranteed to get Dan upset, but all together .So we went out for a couple of hours -when the rain stopped- as he was getting proper stressed out, pacing, panting, growling and barking.
> Then when we got back, the neighbour the other side of us had a delivery and needed access through our drive, he was going nuts! We took him for his usual evening walk, the track round the country park was fairly busy so kept him on lead for a while, came to a quiet part and had just let him off when a runner came out of nowhere. He's been really good with the wait command for me to put him back on the leash, but not this time he went into full on chase mode and would not recall. The runner was, perhaps understandably, not very pleasant when I asked him to stay still so I could leash Dan and we could all carry on, which ramped Dan up even more.:Banghead I fell over trying to catch him and twisted my foot, whilst the runner disappeared round the corner, Dan then came to see what the fuss was about and I put him on the leash for the remainder of the walk. I have realised :Bawling I am too bloody old for all this :Arghh! Have had a sleepless night, in pain from the fall and am feeling like the worst Dog owner ever:Bawling


Well you can't be the worst dog owner ever because I am. When I'm out running alone I can guarantee I get chased by at least one dog I rarely get an apology so don't beat yourself up you tried your best and I bet you said sorry. All dogs blow recall.

Have you tried a thunder shirt for scary things? Loki can come over and tell them off in the future.


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Thanks for the sympathy and advice folks, much appreciated. Dan's been banished to the allotment with OH this morning and I'm resting my foot, it hurts to put weight on it. I will look into buying a thundershirt though, it's horrible when your dog is stressed isn't it? Loki and Dan would make a formidable pairing. I've never seen him so ..... ramped up and not his usual happy pleasant self. The driveway is nearly complete so things can only get better and back to normal.


----------



## Boxer123

DanWalkersmum said:


> Thanks for the sympathy and advice folks, much appreciated. Dan's been banished to the allotment with OH this morning and I'm resting my foot, it hurts to put weight on it. I will look into buying a thundershirt though, it's horrible when your dog is stressed isn't it? Loki and Dan would make a formidable pairing. I've never seen him so ..... ramped up and not his usual happy pleasant self. The driveway is nearly complete so things can only get better and back to normal.


I don't know if you have seen Game of Thrones there is a scene where the queen has to walk naked throw the street, fruit and vegetables thrown at her, a man walking behind ringing a bell saying 'shame'. This is often how I feel out with Loki.

Not today however we got completely harassed by three dogs owner couldn't catch them one was snapping another tried to hump him. He kept his cool whilst we waited. So everyone has these moments.

I hope your foot feels better.


----------



## Guest

Nova still thinks she is a lap dog


----------



## Magyarmum

I know a dog lives here. Think I'll sit and wait for it to appear. Then I can bark at it!


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Boxer123 said:


> I don't know if you have seen Game of Thrones there is a scene where the queen has to walk naked throw the street, fruit and vegetables thrown at her, a man walking behind ringing a bell saying 'shame'. This is often how I feel out with Loki.
> 
> Not today however we got completely harassed by three dogs owner couldn't catch them one was snapping another tried to hump him. He kept his cool whilst we waited. So everyone has these moments.
> 
> I hope your foot feels better.


Haven't seen that but it is a perfect description. Foot is a lot better thanks but OH is on dog walking duty on his own for now (on lead of course).
It's just a matter of accepting that it happened and learning the triggers from now I suppose, and a few days away from the country park too.
So Loki can keep his cool when he needs to


----------



## Boxer123

I cannot believe what I've just seen. Loki is lying in the way of the stairs Sox wanted to go upstairs but obviously couldn't. I tap the sofa to invite him next to me. But no he just walks over Loki like he is the carpet, literally walks on him. Poor Loki.


----------



## Guest

She's so cheeky...


----------



## Guest

I go to the loo

Nova tries to follow me

I tell her no that’s my only alone time 

Husband yells out from the kitchen that I accompany her when she goes potty too

Nova barks at me

This house is mad!!!


----------



## Boxer123

Kakite said:


> I go to the loo
> 
> Nova tries to follow me
> 
> I tell her no that's my only alone time
> 
> Husband yells out from the kitchen that I accompany her when she goes potty too
> 
> Nova barks at me
> 
> This house is mad!!!


Loki is a bathroom invader. He's just come in my room got me up by making me think he needs a wee then got in my bed


----------



## Magyarmum

Boxer123 said:


> Loki is a bathroom invader. He's just come in my room got me up by making me think he needs a wee then got in my bed


I always have an audience in the bathroom and the toilet.

Grisha likes to pinch my slippers whilst I'm in the shower and when I get out he'll lick my wet legs.

He sits on the bed watching me getting dressed .......... most disconcerting!


----------



## Kaily

My boy Merlin always came and sat with me on the bathroom. He would sometimes pop in and out to get toys to show me. Matilda used to pop in and drink the bath water. I really miss them.

Alfie is not interested. If I'm in the bath he keeps well away. Devotion from Alfie is purely on his terms, never mine.


----------



## Boxer123

Kaily said:


> My boy Merlin always came and sat with me on the bathroom. He would sometimes pop in and out to get toys to show me. Matilda used to pop in and drink the bath water. I really miss them.
> 
> Alfie is not interested. If I'm in the bath he keeps well away. Devotion from Alfie is purely on his terms, never mine.


Loki likes to bring his toys in and pop them in the bath.


----------



## Kaily

It's nice to have canine company in the bath.


----------



## Guest

Yeah Nova has scared me before dropping a ball into the shower


----------



## Magyarmum

My parents bought me my very first dog, a Labrador, for my 12th birthday. Sally loved water, and if I didn't lock the bathroom door, she'd open it and jump in the bath with me. She'd sit at the plug end watching, and when I got out she'd lie full length and wallow until the water got cold.

Years later I had a cat called Pushkin who'd jump in the bath with me, if I didn't stop him. The bathroom had a bidet which I'd fill with warm water so he could have a bath all to himself. He loved it!


----------



## Boxer123

Magyarmum said:


> My parents bought me my very first dog, a Labrador, for my 12th birthday. Sally loved water, and if I didn't lock the bathroom door, she'd open it and jump in the bath with me. She'd sit at the plug end watching, and when I got out she'd lie full length and wallow until the water got cold.
> 
> Years later I had a cat called Pushkin who'd jump in the bath with me, if I didn't stop him. The bathroom had a bidet which I'd fill with warm water so he could have a bath all to himself. He loved it!


Brilliant!


----------



## LinznMilly

@DanWalkersmum , how is your ankle today?



Kakite said:


> I go to the loo
> 
> Nova tries to follow me
> 
> I tell her no that's my only alone time
> 
> Husband yells out from the kitchen that I accompany her when she goes potty too
> 
> Nova barks at me
> 
> This house is mad!!!


:Hilarious :Hilarious :Hilarious I'm with you on that - the bathroom is the only place I have to myself. 

Honey says the year has bypassed autumn and gone straight to winter - and she don't _do_ winter:









:Cold :Coldfeet :Lurking


----------



## Magyarmum

Next Wednesday I have to take Gwylim to the vet to have his annual Rabies vaccination. Afterwards we're going to have coffee with Gabor, our trainer, his two dogs Luka and Xixe and his four sheep!

Should be interesting because although they often see sheep they've never got up close and personal with them.


----------



## Boxer123

Magyarmum said:


> Next Wednesday I have to take Gwylim to the vet to have his annual Rabies vaccination. Afterwards we're going to have coffee with Gabor, our trainer, his two dogs Luka and Xixe and his four sheep!
> 
> Should be interesting because although they often see sheep they've never got up close and personal with them.


Gosh Loki would go out of his teeny tiny mind.


----------



## Kaily

Oh what pretty sheep.


----------



## rona

Magyarmum said:


> Next Wednesday I have to take Gwylim to the vet to have his annual Rabies vaccination. Afterwards we're going to have coffee with Gabor, our trainer, his two dogs Luka and Xixe and his four sheep!
> 
> Should be interesting because although they often see sheep they've never got up close and personal with them.


What breed of sheep are they? 
One of my big brave working dogs was terrified of sheep


----------



## Magyarmum

rona said:


> What breed of sheep are they?
> One of my big brave working dogs was terrified of sheep


I think they're Racka which is a Hungarian breed. They're very tame and it'll be interesting to see the Schnauzer boys reaction. We often have sheep wandering around on the vacant plot next door or in the top half of my land and the boys don't bat an eyelid.

Now if it was a dog ...........

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Racka#:~:text=The Racka (pronounced /rɑː,ft (0.61 m) long.


----------



## Lurcherlad

From Facebook:


----------



## Boxer123

How are you feeling today @DanWalkersmum ?


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Hello, am feeling much better thanks for asking, my foot is much improved and we have been for a short walk (on flexi lead) just half our normal route. We left him in the car yesterday afternoon (for the first time ever)whilst we went into the doctors for a flu jab, told him to stay and ten minutes later returned to a calm dog. I've decided to take the view that I did my best to avert the problem and that it wasn't all my fault, a line has been drawn and lessons learned. Plus Dan's been so lovely today I couldn't stay cross with him for long, just look at that face, he's enjoying the pick n mix tray.


----------



## Boxer123

DanWalkersmum said:


> View attachment 450526
> Hello, am feeling much better thanks for asking, my foot is much improved and we have been for a short walk (on flexi lead) just half our normal route. We left him in the car yesterday afternoon (for the first time ever)whilst we went into the doctors for a flu jab, told him to stay and ten minutes later returned to a calm dog. I've decided to take the view that I did my best to avert the problem and that it wasn't all my fault, a line has been drawn and lessons learned. Plus Dan's been so lovely today I couldn't stay cross with him for long, just look at that face, he's enjoying the pick n mix tray.


That is one spoilt dog ! You can't stay mad at that little face.


----------



## LinznMilly

Lurcherlad said:


> From Facebook:
> 
> View attachment 450501


Shared on FB. Thanks for posting.



DanWalkersmum said:


> View attachment 450526
> Hello, am feeling much better thanks for asking, my foot is much improved and we have been for a short walk (on flexi lead) just half our normal route. We left him in the car yesterday afternoon (for the first time ever)whilst we went into the doctors for a flu jab, told him to stay and ten minutes later returned to a calm dog. I've decided to take the view that I did my best to avert the problem and that it wasn't all my fault, a line has been drawn and lessons learned. Plus Dan's been so lovely today I couldn't stay cross with him for long, just look at that face, he's enjoying the pick n mix tray.


Glad you're feeling better @DanWalkersmum .


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Boxer123 said:


> That is one spoilt dog ! You can't stay mad at that little face.


Love the way he picks a biscuit and turns round to sit facing me to crunch it!


LinznMilly said:


> Glad you're feeling better @DanWalkersmum .


Thanks guys


----------



## Guest

Oh the drama! I accidentally quicker Elliots nail a teeny bit and he turned into a big baby! He couldn't even jump on the sofa anymore  He wouldn't leave it alone for the bleeding to stop so eventually I had to do a double sock and Kong to distract him, and even after that he was still acting traumatized!

The funny bit was Kenzie looked at me with such judgement 

Rocking the girly sock


----------



## Guest

What is that look?


----------



## SbanR

McKenzie said:


> Oh the drama! I accidentally quicker Elliots nail a teeny bit and he turned into a big baby! He couldn't even jump on the sofa anymore  He wouldn't leave it alone for the bleeding to stop so eventually I had to do a double sock and Kong to distract him, and even after that he was still acting traumatized!
> 
> The funny bit was Kenzie looked at me with such judgement
> 
> Rocking the girly sock
> View attachment 450575


Haha. Kenzie's expression! It's hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Beth78

Whisp tried her new stopper protectors on this morning. Abit of a funny walk to begin with but she soon forgot about them and had a good run.


----------



## Magyarmum

Those Schnauzer boys are going to be the death of me. :Arghh I know they're only ickle but they've got enough nortiness between them to make the nortiest wuffer on earth seem like an absolute angel









Tamas and Janni arrived this morning to cut the grass so whilst they did the bit next to the house I kept the boys inside, much to their disgust. Once they'd moved farther up the land I let the boys out. Unfortunately I didn't notice that one of the fellas had left the front gate open.
It must have been a good ten minutes later when I went to check what the dogs were doing and discovered they were ....... gone!








Grabbed their leads and a bag of treats and headed down the road to where their arch enemies the Viszla live!

Next door but one catch a glimpse of a white tail wagging. Call their names and Gwylim bless him comes running up to me and lets me put on his lead. In the meantime the "tail" has disappeared and as there's no sight of it running around decide it's turned right into my next door neighbours garden, so turn towards home.

Bingo! Who should appear through the hedge but the white fing. By that time Tamas and Janni had arrived to help me and Grisha seeing them got a bit of a fright and dashed into our driveway where he was told by his hooman to "STAY"! Gwylim then blotted his copybook by barking at Tamas and Janni so he got told to "SHUT IT" by his hooman who was most definitely "not amused"!

Don't tell them so but actually I was quite proud that although they'd gone AWOL they hadn't wandered too far from home and although I complain they seemed quite happy to return home to the ancient hooman bean!

The pair of them are now fast asleep!


----------



## Guest

The Monday morning guilt trip look (it's a
Work day for me)


----------



## Boxer123

Kakite said:


> The Monday morning guilt trip look (it's a
> Work day for me)
> 
> View attachment 450650


Oh that's your days ruined.


----------



## Magyarmum

What did I do to deserve him?


----------



## Magyarmum

Well that was good timing ........ not!

Put the dogs in their harnesses and put my coat on. Went out of the front door and got as far as the gate ................when ........................
the heavens opened!

Poor boys they've just had the shortest walk in the world!


----------



## MissKittyKat

We went to a new farmers field this evening and Woody manages to find another ball in the vastness of the 1.5 mile circumference.

He's spent the evening squeaking the damn thing! Is a right manky old tennis ball! Probably been hidden in the mound of grass for ages.


----------



## Guest

Today was our last day at the beach before it closes to dogs until April  Penguin nest on the beach in summer, so it's understandable, but Elliot in particular will really miss it!

Final beach photos


----------



## Beth78

A later walkies today so Whisp is doing a spot of cat watching . Nothing yet thank goodness.


----------



## Guest

When your ears are sore and you're feeling miserable  Look at the way she's holding them.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Oh bless her - she does look uncomfortable 

I know she has drops but is she on any pain meds? Maybe they would help?


----------



## Teddy-dog

Awww that face!! She does look sorry for herself


----------



## Magyarmum

Poor baby! Hope she's getting lots of Mummy cuddles.


----------



## Magyarmum

rona said:


> What breed of sheep are they?
> One of my big brave working dogs was terrified of sheep


Thought you might like to see a photo of the shepherds that care for the Racka sheep dressed in their traditional costumes.


----------



## LinznMilly

The girls are being really clingy today - especially Honey. I can't sit down without her wanting to be on my lap. Yes, I know - she's a Chi, the quintessential lap dog - but even she's not normally this clingy!

Milly's extra clingy, too, though not as bad. 

They're both curled up beside me at the moment, me between them.


----------



## Guest

Someone's feeling a bit brighter this morning.


----------



## Boxer123

LinznMilly said:


> The girls are being really clingy today - especially Honey. I can't sit down without her wanting to be on my lap. Yes, I know - she's a Chi, the quintessential lap dog - but even she's not normally this clingy!
> 
> Milly's extra clingy, too, though not as bad.
> 
> They're both curled up beside me at the moment, me between them.


Could it be they are sensing your ghost ?


----------



## LinznMilly

Boxer123 said:


> Could it be they are sensing your ghost ?


Lol, I knew someone would bring that up.  Maybe. I'm hoping they'll settle down after their last walk, which we'll be going on in a bit.


----------



## LinznMilly

We've had a weird morning today - all three of us.

4:30, this morning, Milly was in her bed in the living room, while I, unable to sleep, was having a decaf coffee and Googling dog jumpers for her. So far, so normal, apart from the fact that Milly didn't take this golden opportunity to nick my spot in the bed.

I scrolled down and reached the Suggested Questions section. Top question (and I apologise for anyone reading this who've just lost their pet).

"Can I kill my dog in England?"

:Wideyed I mean, I know she's a PITA, but she's not _that_ bad. :Hilarious

I went back to bed and forgot about it.

Got up a couple hours later, and made my morning coffee. Decaf. Now, between 7pm and 4am, if I'm up, I do have a decaf coffee - that's why I buy it. But my official morning cuppa has to have a shot of caffeine in it.

I shrugged and accepted the sub-par drink, something in the back of my mind asking where Milly is, because when she hears me in the kitchen, she gets up and stands where she can see me, knowing that in a moment or so, she'll be getting her joint support stick.

Milly's still in her bed. . And when I do give her her joint support stick, she gets up, lies in front of her bed with it between her paws, but ignores it. This isn't like her. . . Maybe she saw what Google suggested I asked?  

I sat down in my seat, Milly comes over and sits in front of me, whining (this is more like her usual self, but she's usually over it by now  ). I pet her, get up to open the blinds, Milly has her joint support. Finally. But she nibbles it. Normally, she wolf's it down.

By this time, I've come to the conclusion my girl's under the weather, and decide take the girls out separately.

No pre-walk zoomies, no killing of shoes, or chewing of toys, no flying leap onto the bed. I'm getting worried. This is serious. Maybe another call to the vet is on the cards.

Once out on our walk, she perks up. Ears forward, tail up, eyes bright, body loose, engages with me, reads peemail, scans the grass's as she walks when not engaging me me or reading peemail. Even managed to wrangle an extra long walkies instead of the toilet break I was planning. The little :Muted :Muted :Muted :Muted

So, I get home, Milly runs into the living room. I shut the door and go and get Honey up.

Honey doesn't want to _get_ up. :Banghead 

So, I think, right! Fine! I'll feed Milly instead (along with some salmon oil and Meloxocom in case she is in pain).

My goodness! Honey was in the hall outside the kitchen door, stretching and yawning so quick I didn't even have time to open the tin.  

Now, normalcy has been restored. Both girls have been walked and fed, I finally had my proper coffee, Milly's taken up residence on my bed and Honey's tucked up beside me.

Think I'll go for a lie down. :Wacky


----------



## Boxer123

LinznMilly said:


> We've had a weird morning today - all three of us.
> 
> 4:30, this morning, Milly was in her bed in the living room, while I, unable to sleep, was having a decaf coffee and Googling dog jumpers for her. So far, so normal, apart from the fact that Milly didn't take this golden opportunity to nick my spot in the bed.
> 
> I scrolled down and reached the Suggested Questions section. Top question (and I apologise for anyone reading this who've just lost their pet).
> 
> "Can I kill my dog in England?"
> 
> :Wideyed I mean, I know she's a PITA, but she's not _that_ bad. :Hilarious
> 
> I went back to bed and forgot about it.
> 
> Got up a couple hours later, and made my morning coffee. Decaf. Now, between 7pm and 4am, if I'm up, I do have a decaf coffee - that's why I buy it. But my official morning cuppa has to have a shot of caffeine in it.
> 
> I shrugged and accepted the sub-par drink, something in the back of my mind asking where Milly is, because when she hears me in the kitchen, she gets up and stands where she can see me, knowing that in a moment or so, she'll be getting her joint support stick.
> 
> Milly's still in her bed. . And when I do give her her joint support stick, she gets up, lies in front of her bed with it between her paws, but ignores it. This isn't like her. . . Maybe she saw what Google suggested I asked?
> 
> I sat down in my seat, Milly comes over and sits in front of me, whining (this is more like her usual self, but she's usually over it by now  ). I pet her, get up to open the blinds, Milly has her joint support. Finally. But she nibbles it. Normally, she wolf's it down.
> 
> By this time, I've come to the conclusion my girl's under the weather, and decide take the girls out separately.
> 
> No pre-walk zoomies, no killing of shoes, or chewing of toys, no flying leap onto the bed. I'm getting worried. This is serious. Maybe another call to the vet is on the cards.
> 
> Once out on our walk, she perks up. Ears forward, tail up, eyes bright, body loose, engages with me, reads peemail, scans the grass's as she walks when not engaging me me or reading peemail. Even managed to wrangle an extra long walkies instead of the toilet break I was planning. The little :Muted :Muted :Muted :Muted
> 
> So, I get home, Milly runs into the living room. I shut the door and go and get Honey up.
> 
> Honey doesn't want to _get_ up. :Banghead
> 
> So, I think, right! Fine! I'll feed Milly instead (along with some salmon oil and Meloxocom in case she is in pain).
> 
> My goodness! Honey was in the hall outside the kitchen door, stretching and yawning so quick I didn't even have time to open the tin.
> 
> Now, normalcy has been restored. Both girls have been walked and fed, I finally had my proper coffee, Milly's taken up residence on my bed and Honey's tucked up beside me.
> 
> Think I'll go for a lie down. :Wacky


I assume you live alone as well it is blooming hard work to please the troops sometimes. I can spend all day sometimes trying to please boxers.


----------



## LinznMilly

Boxer123 said:


> I assume you live alone as well it is blooming hard work to please the troops sometimes. I can spend all day sometimes trying to please boxers.


Yup, just me and my girl's. I'm one of those who were born to navigate life alone. 

They're back to normal now, thank God.


----------



## Lurcherlad




----------



## MissKittyKat

I'm not sure which Woody was more disgusted by, me eating cheesecake from the container or not sharing!


----------



## Guest

Kenzie went in for her ears to be cleaned out under anaesthetic this morning. Now it's the long wait until the vet calls and says she's in recovery.


----------



## MissKittyKat

McKenzie said:


> Kenzie went in for her ears to be cleaned out under anaesthetic this morning. Now it's the long wait until the vet calls and says she's in recovery.


Fingers crossed all is well x


----------



## Lurcherlad

McKenzie said:


> Kenzie went in for her ears to be cleaned out under anaesthetic this morning. Now it's the long wait until the vet calls and says she's in recovery.


Hope she feels much better for it.

It probably won't hurt that she'll be sleepy tonight until the GA wears off


----------



## Guest

Sleepy girl


----------



## Boxer123

MissKittyKat said:


> I'm not sure which Woody was more disgusted by, me eating cheesecake from the container or not sharing!
> 
> View attachment 450920


Oh Woody poor boy hooman not sharing.


----------



## Boxer123

McKenzie said:


> Sleepy girl
> 
> View attachment 450928


I hope she feels better.


----------



## LittleMow

Bodmin had a good morning walk, he's noticeably more relaxed as we approach the main road and so long as we're at his safe distance he doesn't react. Walking him at quiet times has been key. The advice on this forum has been so valuable, we are both very grateful


----------



## Magyarmum

My two ...........


----------



## Boxer123

LittleMow said:


> Bodmin had a good morning walk, he's noticeably more relaxed as we approach the main road and so long as we're at his safe distance he doesn't react. Walking him at quiet times has been key. The advice on this forum has been so valuable, we are both very grateful
> 
> View attachment 450931


Well done Bodmin and with the terrible weather today.


----------



## Kaily

Alfie and I are hibernating till the rain stops. 

I do wish I had a nice cheesecake to eat out of the container though. Yesterday I ate 4 scones! Hadn't had any carbs for a while and once I got the taste I couldn't stop.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Ha.

I st


Kaily said:


> Alfie and I are hibernating till the rain stops.
> 
> I do wish I had a nice cheesecake to eat out of the container though. Yesterday I ate 4 scones! Hadn't had any carbs for a while and once I got the taste I couldn't stop.


Ha!

I still dont think Woody has forgiven me.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Weather's foul here today. Jack needed his Mac this morning 










Now in his usual "chill out" pose










Could he take up any more room?


----------



## LinznMilly

Proud Hooman moment.

First walk is usually a toilet break in this house, but on the spirit of the moment, and because I had my MP3 player with me, I decided we'd take a longer one.

No sooner had we got to the field when we saw a dog, roughly Milly's size, off leash, coming towards us, inviting play. I simultaneously picked Honey up and dropped Mill's leash. And away the two larger dogs went, playing Chase. They went out of sight for a moment, but then Milly came crashing through the trees and came straight back to me, closely followed by her new friend.

Two minute play, and straight back to me. We went our separate ways.



Lurcherlad said:


> Weather's foul here today. Jack needed his Mac this morning
> 
> View attachment 450978
> 
> 
> Now in his usual "chill out" pose
> 
> View attachment 450979
> 
> 
> Could he take up any more room?


Don't let him read that! He might take it as a challenge. :Hilarious


----------



## Boxer123

Lurcherlad said:


> Weather's foul here today. Jack needed his Mac this morning
> 
> View attachment 450978
> 
> 
> Now in his usual "chill out" pose
> 
> View attachment 450979
> 
> 
> Could he take up any more room?


He really is the most relaxed dog !


----------



## Beth78

After a long wet and windy walk Whisp is pretty much comatosed. She probably won't wake up till dinner now :Yawn:Angelic.


----------



## Bisbow

Chilli has been out of the house twice today, each time about 30 seconds for a quick wee and back in again and then spends ages washing the dainty toes to get them clean and dry again

As for going for a walk
"Forget it, I am not getting wet so don't try it " she says. She lays in her bed looking out the window sulking


----------



## Lurcherlad

Jack just took a quick look out the back door then bailed and back to the sofa 

He was hoping I’d feed him early


----------



## LotsaDots

Dottie was trying to attack something behind the shed for ages in the rain but put a lead on her and try to make her walk.. 'Are you kidding? In this weather' had to spend 30 mins in the garden with her playing football. If she doesnt get some kind of exercise during the day she will turn in to a tasmanian devil come sundown!
Little Billy hasn't had his socialising walk today either and have to say the house training has taken a bit of a turn for the worse. He'd rather wee in the warm house thanks!


----------



## Squeeze

Bisbow said:


> Chilli has been out of the house twice today, each time about 30 seconds for a quick wee and back in again and then spends ages washing the dainty toes to get them clean and dry again



we have this...! I try telling him if he took the direct route to his pee place he wouldn't get his paws as wet... 
But nope... 
A complete tour of the garden to find the (exact same every time!) perfect spot...!
Then 30 mins to clean the paws... 

That's when I can get him out in the garden this weather... Different story when I pick his lead up mind


----------



## Bisbow

Squeeze said:


> we have this...! I try telling him if he took the direct route to his pee place he wouldn't get his paws as wet...
> But nope...
> A complete tour of the garden to find the (exact same every time!) perfect spot...!
> Then 30 mins to clean the paws...
> 
> That's when I can get him out in the garden this weather... Different story when I pick his lead up mind


She did condescend to go for a walk this morning but after about 15 mins the rain started again and she pulled all the way home like a steam train
Then spent the rest of the morning cleaning her feet and sulking
She is worse than kids


----------



## Magyarmum

The Schnauzer boys didn't get walkies on Thursday because it was absolutely tipping it down with rain and neither of them wanted to leave the house.

Yesterday as it was only drizzling I took Comrade Grisha onto the top half of my land intending to take him a walk along the cart track. Twas not to be, because half way there he decided to investigate a "smell" which involved much snorting and digging trying to unearth whatever was lurking underground.

Now I don't mind standing there for 5 minutes whilst Schnauzers do what Schnauzers have to do but 15 minutes and a large crater later is a bit much. Naturally Sir had developed cloth ears and with his head in a hole couldn't or wouldn't hear me! In the end I had to drag him out of the hole and lure him back to the house with masses of treats. Not sure whether it'll be a good idea to take him in that direction for a few days in case I'm stuck there again!

Gwylim bless him is such a good boy and we went up the road for our walk. Unlike the Comrade Gwylim knows exactly where he wants to go and what he wants to see and just gets on with it without getting side tracked. Such a delight taking him for a walk


----------



## Teddy-dog

Teddy is not a fan of the rain. Trying to get him out for a first wee of a day at half 12 today! :Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Bisbow

Teddy-dog said:


> Teddy is not a fan of the rain. Trying to get him out for a first wee of a day at half 12 today! :Hilarious:Hilarious


That's Chilli to a T
Only went out because OH went out to feed the fish and she loves fish food so much and wanted some


----------



## Beth78

Whisp was far from enthusiastic this morning, but a good walk in the end even though it was soggy.


----------



## SbanR

Teddy-dog said:


> Teddy is not a fan of the rain. Trying to get him out for a first wee of a day at half 12 today! :Hilarious:Hilarious


Teddy should hang his head in shame, to be out done by my cat who's already been out twice for a wee


----------



## Boxer123

Teddy-dog said:


> Teddy is not a fan of the rain. Trying to get him out for a first wee of a day at half 12 today! :Hilarious:Hilarious


This makes me laugh ! Loki is exactly the same. He refused to go out a few days ago before bed in the end I had to give up and of course he got me up at 3am desperate.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Jack wanted out at 0230 after bailing last night 

I think a walk round the block late this evening will ensure an empty dog


----------



## LinznMilly

Lurcherlad said:


> Jack wanted out at 0230 after bailing last night
> 
> I think a walk round the block late this evening will ensure an empty dog


Must be something in the water, because Honey needed out too.


----------



## Boxer123

Lurcherlad said:


> Jack wanted out at 0230 after bailing last night
> 
> I think a walk round the block late this evening will ensure an empty dog


I wish I could loki is so reactive in the dark like penny wise the clown is waiting around every corner.


----------



## Teddy-dog

Bisbow said:


> That's Chilli to a T
> Only went out because OH went out to feed the fish and she loves fish food so much and wanted some


hah yes Teddy needs company! He was asking to go out and then saw the weather and changed his mind.



SbanR said:


> Teddy should hang his head in shame, to be out done by my cat who's already been out twice for a wee


haha he should!! :Hilarious:Hilarious



Boxer123 said:


> This makes me laugh ! Loki is exactly the same. He refused to go out a few days ago before bed in the end I had to give up and of course he got me up at 3am desperate.


:Hilarious Ted has been asking to go out but saw the weather and was like nope! I've had to take him for a walk because he hates pooping in the garden


----------



## Boxer123

Teddy-dog said:


> hah yes Teddy needs company! He was asking to go out and then saw the weather and changed his mind.
> 
> haha he should!! :Hilarious:Hilarious
> 
> :Hilarious Ted has been asking to go out but saw the weather and was like nope! I've had to take him for a walk because he hates pooping in the garden


Yep I have non garden poopers. It's stopped briefly now Loki can pee.


----------



## Teddy-dog

Boxer123 said:


> Yep I have non garden poopers. It's stopped briefly now Loki can pee.


oh Loki! You and Teddy have a lot in common. Teddy will poop but only if he's desperate. He will go super silly around the room first asking to go for a walk to do it










Soggy doggy


----------



## Boxer123

A tired baby boxer.


----------



## Beth78

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 451172
> A tired baby boxer.


Ooooh those squishy chops are so enticing.


----------



## Boxer123

Beth78 said:


> Ooooh those squishy chops are so enticing.


Aren't they just luckily he doesn't mind a squeeze.


----------



## Magyarmum

My hooman's cross with me 'cos I chewed my car lead (the 4th one she's bought) 'n she says if I do it again she'll NEVER, EVER take me out in the car again!

Am I doing a good job of looking as though I'm sorry?


----------



## Kaily

Good Morning from us.


----------



## Boxer123

@Kaily he is looking very handsome this morning.


----------



## Magyarmum




----------



## DanWalkersmum

Apologies for poor quality, taken on my phone this morning - must remember to take my camera (might not be much better to be honest) next time.
It amused me that there was a gull on the top of each post (yes that's what the white dots are!). There was a bird of prey about too, but by the time I focused my phone it was just


----------



## Squeeze

How do they know how to make you feel better..?


----------



## DanWalkersmum

They just seem to know don't they? Don't question it - enjoy


----------



## Boxer123

DanWalkersmum said:


> Apologies for poor quality, taken on my phone this morning - must remember to take my camera (might not be much better to be honest) next time.
> It amused me that there was a gull on the top of each post (yes that's what the white dots are!). There was a bird of prey about too, but by the time I focused my phone it was just
> View attachment 451295


Have you seen The Birds ! Looks like they are planning.


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Boxer123 said:


> Have you seen The Birds ! Looks like they are planning.


Yes I have! Scared me to death that film, I still can't walk near a pigeon on the street in case it flies up, thank goodness for Dan his pigeon chasing skills can come in handy when needed.


----------



## LinznMilly

Box ready for recycling, now, Mum;









Good job I love her.


----------



## LittleMow

Bodmin also takes his recycling role very seriously, however, I think Milly has the edge there!


----------



## Lurcherlad

Jack hated the lovely new (expensive) bed I bought him and wouldn't lay in it.

Saw a bargain buy in Aldi for £20 today and eventually ....










Yay!

Though he soon ended up in his fave, odd position with his head hanging over the side - but lots of room at the bum end! 












He can break it in fully next week on his holibobs


----------



## Lurcherlad

:Happy


----------



## Boxer123

Lurcherlad said:


> Jack hated the lovely new (expensive) bed I bought him and wouldn't lay in it.
> 
> Saw a bargain buy in Aldi for £20 today and eventually ....
> 
> View attachment 451453
> 
> 
> Yay!
> 
> Though he soon ended up in his fave, odd position with his head hanging over the side - but lots of room at the bum end!
> 
> View attachment 451454
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He can break it in fully next week on his holibobs


Where's he going?


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Lurcherlad said:


> View attachment 451459
> 
> 
> :Happy


 Does he have his very own special cushion?He always looks so comfy!


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Got this bed from TK Max orthopaedic and only £14.99, the first bed he's actually gone in for any length of time, although he still prefers the top of the sofa . Took the pic the day I bought it, don't think he wanted to go out


----------



## Beth78

On our reactive rovers walk today we crossed paths with the other half (split because of covid) of the group. 
All the dogs were so excited to see each other, lots of play bowing and sniffing.

Will be nice when we can be a big group again.


----------



## Lurcherlad

DanWalkersmum said:


> Does he have his very own special cushion?He always looks so comfy!


Downstairs no, he just gets given one of ours off the sofa.

Upstairs, he's ended up with his own pillow


----------



## rona

Lurcherlad said:


> View attachment 451459
> 
> 
> :Happy


Got his slave well trained hasn't he?


----------



## Lurcherlad

Boxer123 said:


> Where's he going?


Missed this yesterday.

We have a lodge booked on a small adult only site with a fishing lake for OH to chill by and Jack and I to stroll around.

Looking forward to a break and change of scenery and the hot tub!


----------



## Boxer123

Lurcherlad said:


> Missed this yesterday.
> 
> We have a lodge booked on a small adult only site with a fishing lake for OH to chill by and Jack and I to stroll around.
> 
> Looking forward to a break and change of scenery and the hot tub!


I'm fully expecting a photo of jack in the hot tub.


----------



## Kaily

Ha ha like this?


----------



## Boxer123

Kaily said:


> Ha ha like this?
> 
> View attachment 451662


Ha ha yes Jack knows how to chill.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Boxer123 said:


> Ha ha yes Jack knows how to chill.




He's not keen on baths though


----------



## Lurcherlad

Jack might need a session in the hot tub, after his Bambi impression on the hard floors (despite taking and putting mats down for him ).

Glad I brought his pain meds and hadn't weaned him off the Gabapentin yet!

Anyhoo - he enjoyed a little walk to suss out the fishing lake ...



















Saw a White and a Grey heron.

And earlier, near the viaduct in Chappel.


----------



## LinznMilly

Sleepy doggos on a dreary afternoon. . .









A little later. . .

Was that "walkies?" I heard you say?


----------



## Boxer123

Lurcherlad said:


> Jack might need a session in the hot tub, after his Bambi impression on the hard floors (despite taking and putting mats down for him ).
> 
> Glad I brought his pain meds and hadn't weaned him off the Gabapentin yet!
> 
> Anyhoo - he enjoyed a little walk to suss out the fishing lake ...
> 
> View attachment 451822
> 
> 
> View attachment 451823
> 
> 
> Saw a White and a Grey heron.
> 
> And earlier, near the viaduct in Chappel.
> 
> View attachment 451820


Looks lovely bless him Sox struggles with shiny floors sometimes.


----------



## Boxer123

Evening cuddles.


----------



## Boxer123

No thanks Tuesday


----------



## Lurcherlad

Jack slept soundly with me all night 









My dressing gown for a pillow! 

Hope he's none the worse for his Bambi impression yesterday


----------



## MissKittyKat

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 451837
> No thanks Tuesday


We are already up and about and it's getting darker, it's lightened up in the last 15mins.

Prime rabbit chasing time for Mr Woody!










PS: He never catches anything just barks to try and stop them running!


----------



## Magyarmum

It's pouring with rain here and the Schnauzer boys have been sitting in the porch watching the rain drops. When he thought I wasn't looking Gwylim cocked his leg at the far end of the porch .... no getting wet for him!

We're waiting for Sandor to arrive and repair my leaky kitchen tap. I normally shut the boys in the small enclosed garden but because it's raining so hard it'll have to be the living room instead. They'll be cross about that because that awful human is stopping them being nosey and keeping an eye on the suspicious happenings in the kitchen. We humans can never win!


----------



## Boxer123

MissKittyKat said:


> We are already up and about and it's getting darker, it's lightened up in the last 15mins.
> 
> Prime rabbit chasing time for Mr Woody!
> 
> View attachment 451841
> 
> 
> PS: He never catches anything just barks to try and stop them running!


Me and Loki managed a 5km run we found lots of deer and pheasants


----------



## Boxer123




----------



## Magyarmum




----------



## Magyarmum

I'm bored 'cos it's raining and I don't want to go out 'cos I'll get wet.










I don't mind about getting soaking wet but my hooman does. She's such a spoil sport!


----------



## Dave S

I think the "Lock down Pups" are starting to come on the market.

This morning I was able to add to my dog collection a 5 month old Collie, up to date with everything for little cost and a 3 month old Golden Retriever again for very little.

I am so sad for these pups as they have done nothing wrong, just stupid people buying them.
Unfortunately a person I know of who wanted a Collie after hers passed said it is too early for her, the Goldie I may know someone who will have it to train as a gun dog, she lost her Goldie to cancer recently at 2 years old.

My wife has told me that we cannot have either as we already have 3 Collies.


----------



## SbanR

Dave S said:


> I think the "Lock down Pups" are starting to come on the market.
> 
> This morning I was able to add to my dog collection a 5 month old Collie, up to date with everything for little cost and a 3 month old Golden Retriever again for very little.
> 
> I am so sad for these pups as they have done nothing wrong, just stupid people buying them.
> Unfortunately a person I know of who wanted a Collie after hers passed said it is too early for her, the Goldie I may know someone who will have it to train as a gun dog, she lost her Goldie to cancer recently at 2 years old.
> 
> My wife has told me that we cannot have either as we already have 3 Collies.


You could foster that collie pup until your friend is ready.
Or if your friend doesn't ever feel ready, pup will already be a family member


----------



## Lurcherlad

Made Jack a new lightweight fleece ... we'll stand out well walking on the lanes at least!

Needs a new harness now - purple is a bit of a clash


----------



## Kaily

Dave S said:


> I think the "Lock down Pups" are starting to come on the market.
> 
> This morning I was able to add to my dog collection a 5 month old Collie, up to date with everything for little cost and a 3 month old Golden Retriever again for very little.
> 
> I am so sad for these pups as they have done nothing wrong, just stupid people buying them.
> Unfortunately a person I know of who wanted a Collie after hers passed said it is too early for her, the Goldie I may know someone who will have it to train as a gun dog, she lost her Goldie to cancer recently at 2 years old.
> 
> My wife has told me that we cannot have either as we already have 3 Collies.


As a genuine buyer this has not been my experience. The small dog market is still incredibly competitive and stressful. I have made numerous arrangements to view only for the dog to be sold before I get there. Two JRT's came online yesterday £1650 each, sold 3 hours later. People are also bidding higher than the asking price in some situations. Rescues are not answering my emails.

Each time I lose out it hurts. I kind of fall a little bit in love with the photo. One in particular a couple of days ago, was absolutely everything I wanted. I was smitten, all the seller had to do was wait a day. She sold him the evening, I was due there 10 the next morning.

The whole thing is heartbreaking. I have very nearly had enough. They are living breathing feeling animals, not commodities. Sellers have absolutely no interest in trying to get the best home for the dogs, just the best price.


----------



## Dave S

SbanR said:


> You could foster that collie pup until your friend is ready.
> Or if your friend doesn't ever feel ready, pup will already be a family member


Interesting point but my wife has quoted the "D" word to me.

*D I V O R C E *if I get another one at present.


----------



## LinznMilly

Kaily said:


> As a genuine buyer this has not been my experience. The small dog market is still incredibly competitive and stressful. I have made numerous arrangements to view only for the dog to be sold before I get there. Two JRT's came online yesterday £1650 each, sold 3 hours later. People are also bidding higher than the asking price in some situations. Rescues are not answering my emails.
> 
> Each time I lose out it hurts. I kind of fall a little bit in love with the photo. One in particular a couple of days ago, was absolutely everything I wanted. I was smitten, all the seller had to do was wait a day. She sold him the evening, I was due there 10 the next morning.
> 
> The whole thing is heartbreaking. I have very nearly had enough. They are living breathing feeling animals, not commodities. Sellers have absolutely no interest in trying to get the best home for the dogs, just the best price.


((Hugs)) The right dog will find you.


----------



## Magyarmum

If you go down to the woods today ...........

Seen in our local newspaper. Hungary's a very dangerous place with wolves, bears and boar. Be afraid .... VERY VERY afraid!

https://www.bnpi.hu/hu/hir/viselked...izZkeLVr0XowpOR_FPIDDjXplvdPVGfPgGFCSKkDlGDbs

*RULES OF CONDUCT WHEN ENCOUNTERING A BEAR*


----------



## Linda Weasel

I looked at the link but it’s all in a foreign language, so I hope I only ever meet an English bear!!

I guess it doesn’t say ‘scream like a small toddler and run’?


----------



## Magyarmum

Linda Weasel said:


> I looked at the link but it's all in a foreign language, so I hope I only ever meet an English bear!!
> 
> I guess it doesn't say 'scream like a small toddler and run'?


It was in English when I posted but Google autimatically translates any article in a foreign ' This is the gist of what it says ...

bear is not a toy, the bear should be avoided. You don't have to befriend a bear, no matter what age. Probably the mother is there near the sorry. Most conflicts are related to mother bears. If bears are detected, please notify our board of directors at the following emergency telephone number: +36 30 861-3808

*FOR FOREST WALKERS*

If you are walking in a forest, do it on the designated hiking trails!
Avoid opaque dense, bushy!
If not necessary, don't go into the woods between sunset and sunrise!
Let's make it clear to the bears that we're approaching: don't walk idle!
Let's talk in company!
Use a noisy device alone, such as a bell or radio.
Do not use headphones!
If we accidentally encounter the bear and the animal did not notice us, we should move away from the scene, preferably unnoticed, quietly, keeping an eye on the bear!
If the bear is standing on two legs, it does so for better orientation.
If the bear notices, don't try to disturb it!
Let's not look him in the eye!
Don't turn your back on him!
Don't want to run away because it's faster than us!
Do not leave the vehicle in case of a car encounter!
Let's not eat!
Do not try to take close-up photos (eg self-payment)!
If the bear dares to get closer, don't provoke or make sudden movements!
When walking a dog and hunting with a dog, keep in mind that a dog fleeing a bear will run back to the owner for protection, followed by the attacking bear.
Do not take strong-smelling foods with you!
Do not bring canned fish and sweetened condensed milk!
Do not leave food leftovers or their packaging behind!
If possible, pack the residue as odorless as possible, so take it with you!
When camping, we suspend the life on a tree far from the tent!
Forest cycling increases the risk of a surprise encounter!


----------



## LinznMilly

Linda Weasel said:


> I looked at the link but it's all in a foreign language, so I hope I only ever meet an English bear!!
> 
> I guess it doesn't say 'scream like a small toddler and run'?


It was in Hungarian for me, too, but with an option to translate into English.


----------



## Linda Weasel

LinznMilly said:


> It was in Hungarian for me, too, but with an option to translate into English.


Missed that bit. Thanks.


----------



## Beth78

Whispers day was spent smelling, running jumping and paddling with a little snoozing for afters, the weather held out until we got home which was nice.


----------



## Boxer123

Beth78 said:


> Whispers day was spent smelling, running jumping and paddling with a little snoozing for afters, the weather held out until we got home which was nice.
> View attachment 452013
> View attachment 452014
> View attachment 452015
> View attachment 452016
> View attachment 452017


Nothing better than a snoozy dog.


----------



## Guest

Happy Friday


----------



## Guest

And I got special Loki kisses this week

- one of Novas buddies.


----------



## Magyarmum

When it's pouring with rain and you're bored, tearing up paper's good fun!










I think I might as well join in.


----------



## Boxer123

Fun at the field today.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Any one purchased Andrew Cotters book, Olive, Mabel and me.

Just started reading and good so far.


----------



## LittleMow

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 452084
> View attachment 452085
> View attachment 452086
> View attachment 452087
> View attachment 452088
> Fun at the field today.


Would love to take Bodmin somewhere like this to practise recall and let him have a good run, lovely to see Loxi having fun running around with his brother . Have a secure field near me but can't get to it (safely) with Bodmin without a car. Wondering if there's such a thing as a dog taxi service, mmm maybe worth looking in to.


----------



## Boxer123

LittleMow said:


> Would love to take Bodmin somewhere like this to practise recall and let him have a good run, lovely to see Loxi having fun running around with his brother . Have a secure field near me but can't get to it (safely) with Bodmin without a car. Wondering if there's such a thing as a dog taxi service, mmm maybe worth looking in to.


We have a few around here this one is huge. It's so lovely to let loki zoom to his hearts content.


----------



## Rosie64

Boxer123 said:


> We have a few around here this one is huge. It's so lovely to let loki zoom to his hearts content.


That is the sort of place I am hoping to take Chip to but the nearest one to me is 45 mins drive away so have got to try and talk my son into taking us before the winter really sets in .


----------



## Boxer123

Rosie64 said:


> That is the sort of place I am hoping to take Chip to but the nearest one to me is 45 mins drive away so have got to try and talk my son into taking us before the winter really sets in .


I hope you get the chance to go Chip will love it.


----------



## Boxer123

My poor Loki he's has such a good day then the smoke alarm went off and really scared him. We are cuddling now. Sox couldn't care less.


----------



## Kaily

I have a very sleepy boy this morning.


----------



## MissKittyKat

There is definitely a chill in the air this morning and it's dark.

Just back to being Woody, I and the resident bunnies and fox, in the field x


----------



## Magyarmum

Behind bars where they belong!


----------



## Magyarmum

We had a murder in my house late last night. 

Grisha killed a mouse who'd broken into the house searching for cheese. The perpetrator is quite without remorse and acted in self defence - at least that's what he says! Not sure I believe him, from all the snorting noises he was making I think he could have been high on cocaine. 

Gwylim naturally protests his innocence and swears he had nothing to do with this heinous crime.

I think in future I'd better keep on his good side, otherwise it might be my turn next.


----------



## Torin.

I love having a dog so much


----------



## LittleMow

Bodmin found a tiny mouse this morning, no murder though , there was zero chance of him catching it - he has the drive but not the skill to match it  So he chased it around in circles for a bit, then eventually realised it was gone, this didn't stop him spending the rest of the walk looking for it though.


----------



## Boxer123

Magyarmum said:


> Behind bars where they belong!
> 
> View attachment 452257





Magyarmum said:


> We had a murder in my house late last night.
> 
> Grisha killed a mouse who'd broken into the house searching for cheese. The perpetrator is quite without remorse and acted in self defence - at least that's what he says! Not sure I believe him, from all the snorting noises he was making I think he could have been high on cocaine.
> 
> Gwylim naturally protests his innocence and swears he had nothing to do with this heinous crime.
> 
> I think in future I'd better keep on his good side, otherwise it might be my turn next.


Is this why they are behind bars ?


----------



## Boxer123

Discussion about behaviour...


----------



## LinznMilly

Torin. said:


> I love having a dog so much
> 
> View attachment 452356


Snap!


----------



## Kaily

Me too. Living on my own I dread the day I can't have a dog.


----------



## Boxer123

LinznMilly said:


> Snap!
> View attachment 452359


Snuggles are the best.


----------



## LinznMilly

Boxer123 said:


> Snuggles are the best.


Yup, I'm getting double snuggles right now. Milly's never moved since taking that pic, and Honey's decided she was feeling left out and so I have a girl on either side of me.


----------



## Boxer123

LinznMilly said:


> Yup, I'm getting double snuggles right now. Milly's never moved since taking that pic, and Honey's decided she was feeling left out and so I have a girl on either side of me.


It's called a boxer sandwich here then you darent move and disturb the dogs.


----------



## LinznMilly

Boxer123 said:


> It's called a boxer sandwich here then you darent move and disturb the dogs.


I think I'll have to call it a human sandwich.

I agree with not wanting to move in case you disturb them, though. Shame my foot keeps slipping. :Facepalm


----------



## LittleMow

I imagine a boxer sandwich must be nice and toasty (a toasted sandwich?) Bodmin likes to get right under the duvet with me and we both end up pretty toasty  he eventually gets too hot and goes to cool off


----------



## Boxer123

LittleMow said:


> I imagine a boxer sandwich must be nice and toasty (a toasted sandwich?) Bodmin likes to get right under the duvet with me and we both end up pretty toasty  he eventually gets too hot and goes to cool off


It is but they do take up a lot of room !


----------



## Lurcherlad

Jack's letting me share the sofa ....


----------



## Rosie64

I am just the cushion to be slumped on , and I don't mind one little bit lol


----------



## Beth78

Snug as a bug in a rug this morning, the rain is pitter pattering on the windows.
We've decided a late walkies is in order.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Jack's in no hurry either 










Can't say I blame him - it's chucking down atm.


----------



## Linda Weasel

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 452358
> Discussion about behaviour...


Did he look suitably chastened when you used the dreaded 'disappointed' word?


----------



## Boxer123

Linda Weasel said:


> Did he look suitably chastened when you used the dreaded 'disappointed' word?


He did not he's feeling very confident in himself at the moment and has little concern about my thoughts.


----------



## Boxer123

It's a slow start at boxer HQ today !


----------



## LinznMilly

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 452390
> It's a slow start at boxer HQ today !


That's a firm "Nope! Not happening!" Isn't it? :Hilarious

Better whisper this. No rain here arm. :Muted


----------



## Boxer123

LinznMilly said:


> That's a firm "Nope! Not happening!" Isn't it? :Hilarious
> 
> Better whisper this. No rain here arm. :Muted


Dragged them out for a quick walk so their bladder didn't explode not happy with me at all.


----------



## Magyarmum

Boxer123 said:


> Is this why they are behind bars ?


Yup! Although they're now out on bail on payment of one chicken foot, a pizzle and a pig's ear.

They're hoping as it's a first offence, when their case comes up in front of the judge they'll receive a suspended sentence.


----------



## Boxer123

Magyarmum said:


> Yup! Although they're now out on bail on payment of one chicken foot, a pizzle and a pig's ear.
> 
> They're hoping as it's a first offence, when their case comes up in front of the judge they'll receive a suspended sentence.


I doubt it will be the last offence!


----------



## Magyarmum

Boxer123 said:


> I doubt it will be the last offence!


I have a horrible feeling that Comrade Grisha is a recidivist sent to torment me by Uncle Vlad and the KGB


----------



## LinznMilly

Cuddles with Mum;


----------



## Magyarmum

Have you ever had the feeling someone's trying to get rid of you?









Took Comrade Grisha for a walk and he only tried to drag me under the trunk of a tree lying on the ground.









Barely enough room for him to get under so I had absolutely NO chance. 

We're home now but I don't like the way he's looking at me ........ should I be afraid?


----------



## Boxer123

Magyarmum said:


> Have you ever had the feeling someone's trying to get rid of you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Took Comrade Grisha for a walk and he only tried to drag me under the trunk of a tree lying on the ground.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Barely enough room for him to get under so I had absolutely NO chance.
> 
> We're home now but I don't like the way he's looking at me ........ should I be afraid?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 452450


That face I would probably sleep with one eye open tonight!


----------



## SbanR

Magyarmum said:


> Have you ever had the feeling someone's trying to get rid of you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Took Comrade Grisha for a walk and he only tried to drag me under the trunk of a tree lying on the ground.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Barely enough room for him to get under so I had absolutely NO chance.
> 
> We're home now but I don't like the way he's looking at me ........ should I be afraid?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 452450


Be afraid!
Be Very Afraid!!!!!
:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Linda Weasel

Love days when it’s raining. There’s nobody around.


----------



## LinznMilly

Magyarmum said:


> Have you ever had the feeling someone's trying to get rid of you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Took Comrade Grisha for a walk and he only tried to drag me under the trunk of a tree lying on the ground.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Barely enough room for him to get under so I had absolutely NO chance.
> 
> We're home now but I don't like the way he's looking at me ........ should I be afraid?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 452450


Very. Be very afraid! :Hilarious


----------



## LinznMilly

Ain't it terrible when your sister has something you don't? 









Even if the only reason you don't have the same is because you've already scoffed yours.


----------



## Boxer123

Linda Weasel said:


> Love days when it's raining. There's nobody around.


That's a happy face the boxer boys were super grumpy today.


----------



## LittleMow

Beth78 said:


> View attachment 452384
> Snug as a bug in a rug this morning, the rain is pitter pattering on the windows.
> We've decided a late walkies is in order.


I honestly thought that Whisp was a rabbit on 1st glance, wonder how she'd feel with a rabbit tucked up in her blanket?


----------



## Beth78

LittleMow said:


> I honestly thought that Whisp was a rabbit on 1st glance, wonder how she'd feel with a rabbit tucked up in her blanket?


Ha! That would be one dead rabbit.


----------



## Guest

Platter for one


----------



## Kaily

Wow that looks better than my dinner!


----------



## Boxer123

Kakite said:


> Platter for one
> 
> View attachment 452479
> 
> View attachment 452480


Looks amazing !


----------



## Guest

Was just kibble, frozen berries, cucumber and on the lickimat some coconut yogurt.

we are starting a nosework foundation course next week yay


----------



## Boxer123

Kakite said:


> Was just kibble, frozen berries, cucumber and on the lickimat some coconut yogurt.
> 
> we are starting a nosework foundation course next week yay


Sox would not be happy to much fruit and veg I tried to hide blueberries in his meat the other day he left them.


----------



## LittleMow

Sounds like a healthy breakfast. Bodmin's the same as Sox - any fruit gets rejected, veg the same (I can sneak some in, if cooked and mixed in with something meaty).


----------



## Boxer123

LittleMow said:


> Sounds like a healthy breakfast. Bodmin's the same as Sox - any fruit gets rejected, veg the same (I can sneak some in, if cooked and mixed in with something meaty).


Meat and cheese men. Sox used to love fruit for a snack when he was a pup but no more.


----------



## Linda Weasel

Boxer123 said:


> That's a happy face the boxer boys were super grumpy today.


I never have an excuse for not walking. Tod is a total all-weather dog.


----------



## LinznMilly

Kakite said:


> Platter for one
> 
> View attachment 452479
> 
> View attachment 452480


Looks yummy!



Boxer123 said:


> Sox would not be happy to much fruit and veg I tried to hide blueberries in his meat the other day he left them.


The girls will have a bit of banana, but no other fruit.


----------



## Magyarmum

OMG! What am I going to do?
I think I've got a serial killer living in my house .










I've just found another meece wot seems to have died under mysterious circumstances.









Should I call the police?


----------



## Kaily

Fun at the park. The 2 ball dilemma...


----------



## Boxer123

Am I being silly ? Found another secure field literally around the corner from us smaller but cheaper than others we use. Turned up today first visit and read the blurb. It’s in a vineyard they have four dogs who roam free obviously not in the actual field. Apparently they bark but don’t approach.

Didn’t see them today but feel quite nervous about this. Loki will gob off back guaranteed. Obviously they have never jumped in the field but technically could (four foot fence dogs are a shepherd and dobe ? )


----------



## Magyarmum

Boxer123 said:


> Am I being silly ? Found another secure field literally around the corner from us smaller but cheaper than others we use. Turned up today first visit and read the blurb. It's in a vineyard they have four dogs who roam free obviously not in the actual field. Apparently they bark but don't approach.
> 
> Didn't see them today but feel quite nervous about this. Loki will gob off back guaranteed. Obviously they have never jumped in the field but technically could (four foot fence dogs are a shepherd and dobe ? )


If you don't feel happy about it, I'd give it a miss and return to your other field. Why add additional stress to the stress we're all under at present. Not worth it IMO.


----------



## Boxer123

Magyarmum said:


> If you don't feel happy about it, I'd give it a miss ang return to your other field. Why add additional stress to the stress we're all under at present. Not worth it IMO.


Thats my thoughts I just feel a bit silly I'm assuming they are well trained they have tours there and the dogs haven't eaten anyone.


----------



## Magyarmum

Boxer123 said:


> Thats my thoughts I just feel a bit silly I'm assuming they are well trained they have tours there and the dogs haven't eaten anyone.


There's always a first time

Seriously though, why don't you do as I do when I'm not certain about either my or someone else's dog, I wait until I have someone with me, usually my grandaughter or Gabor our trainer. Helps give me confidence. Perhaps wait until the next time your sister comes to stay, then try again?


----------



## Boxer123

Magyarmum said:


> There's always a first time
> 
> Seriously though, why don't you do as I do when I'm not certain about either my or someone else's dog, I wait until I have someone with me, usually my grandaughter or Gabor our trainer. Helps give me confidence. Perhaps wait until the next time your sister comes to stay, then try again?


There is always a first and if they are going to eat anyone it will be Loki little gobsh*t. So disappointed it's just around the corner.


----------



## LinznMilly

Got this light-up collar for Honey, but when I opened it, I knew it would be like a neck brace on her.

I was going to see if I could use it as an armband for myself. I clipped it shut and, looked over at Milly and done the measurement by eye thing. . . I think it suits her better than it would me.


----------



## Teddy-dog

Boxer123 said:


> Am I being silly ? Found another secure field literally around the corner from us smaller but cheaper than others we use. Turned up today first visit and read the blurb. It's in a vineyard they have four dogs who roam free obviously not in the actual field. Apparently they bark but don't approach.
> 
> Didn't see them today but feel quite nervous about this. Loki will gob off back guaranteed. Obviously they have never jumped in the field but technically could (four foot fence dogs are a shepherd and dobe ? )


Not being silly at all. I would avoid it too with Ted. If another dog came barking and Ted could see it he would go mental! We don't have really high fences in our garden and Ted has never tried to jump them but I don't know about a 4ft one and a gobby dog! He could definitely easily clear one if he felt inclined


----------



## Teddy-dog

Magyarmum said:


> OMG! What am I going to do?
> I think I've got a serial killer living in my house .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've just found another meece wot seems to have died under mysterious circumstances.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should I call the police?


oh no! The boys need a good talking to :Hilarious


----------



## Boxer123

Teddy-dog said:


> Not being silly at all. I would avoid it too with Ted. If another dog came barking and Ted could see it he would go mental! We don't have really high fences in our garden and Ted has never tried to jump them but I don't know about a 4ft one and a gobby dog! He could definitely easily clear one if he felt inclined


Thank you I am rather precious with the boxers. Sox will get scared even if they are at the other side of the fence. Grrr so perfect otherwise. The two we already visit are great but a bit further. We will stick with that.


----------



## LittleMow

LinznMilly said:


> Got this light-up collar for Honey, but when I opened it, I knew it would be like a neck brace on her.
> 
> I was going to see if I could use it as an armband for myself. I clipped it shut and, looked over at Milly and done the measurement by eye thing. . . I think it suits her better than it would me.
> View attachment 452524


Really suits her colouring, looks lovely. Can I ask where you got it? Currently on the look out for 1 for Bodmin and I really like the colour


----------



## LinznMilly

LittleMow said:


> Really suits her colouring, looks lovely. Can I ask where you got it? Currently on the look out for 1 for Bodmin and I really like the colour


It's this one:
eBay light-up collar

Honey/Milly's collar is the extra small. :Wideyed


----------



## rona

Lurcherlad said:


> Jack's letting me share the sofa ....
> 
> View attachment 452369


Well..........no one else has said anything.

That looks like a walking foot, even got a little callous where the boots rub, just like mine


----------



## LinznMilly

LittleMow said:


> Really suits her colouring, looks lovely. Can I ask where you got it? Currently on the look out for 1 for Bodmin and I really like the colour


Thanks you. It is a lovely colour. Shame it's one of _Honey's_ colours (Milly's is pink or red. Honey's blue or purple).


----------



## Boxer123

A tired baby boxer is a good baby boxer.


----------



## LinznMilly

LittleMow said:


> Really suits her colouring, looks lovely. Can I ask where you got it? Currently on the look out for 1 for Bodmin and I really like the colour


Just FYI: The blue LEDs are the same blue of he emergency services. And they can flash.

I put Milly's on static for fear of her being arrested for impersonating a police dog. 

(Damn! What am I _saying_! Note to self, get those flashing blues back on :Woot  :Hilarious )


----------



## Lurcherlad

rona said:


> Well..........no one else has said anything.
> 
> That looks like a walking foot, even got a little callous where the boots rub, just like mine


Not a nice sight soz. I've sanded my feet since then 

My new boots don't rub and are v comfy


----------



## LittleMow

LinznMilly said:


> Just FYI: The blue LEDs are the same blue of he emergency services. And they can flash.
> 
> I put Milly's on static for fear of her being arrested for impersonating a police dog.
> 
> (Damn! What am I _saying_! Note to self, get those flashing blues back on :Woot  :Hilarious )


That's hilarious, now you just need a little siren 

Mmm, if Milly's an xs then Bodmin would maybe be a medium. Sounds like their sizing is a bit out, I wouldn't put Milly in the xs category 

Eta: Bodmin does have a rather large neck though


----------



## LinznMilly

LittleMow said:


> That's hilarious, now you just need a little siren
> 
> Mmm, if Milly's an xs then Bodmin would maybe be a medium. Sounds like their sizing is a bit out, I wouldn't put Milly in the xs category
> 
> Eta: Bodmin does have a rather large neck though


If it helps, Milly's is 40cm at its longest.


----------



## LinznMilly

This is the collar turned on and hanging from the handrail


----------



## LittleMow

That's great, thanks @LinznMilly. Think the medium will be about right for Bodmin then, doesn't need to be as tight as his proper collar.


----------



## Guest

We had a lovely start to the weekend. Sleep in, walk in the park and we came across one of Nova friends and she had a nice play. Chilling out in the afternoon and a nice walk and play date with two other doggie mates. Definitely exhausted now


----------



## Kaily

Autumn walks.


----------



## LinznMilly

Kakite said:


> We had a lovely start to the weekend. Sleep in, walk in the park and we came across one of Nova friends and she had a nice play. Chilling out in the afternoon and a nice walk and play date with two other doggie mates. Definitely exhausted now
> 
> View attachment 452633


Happy, smiley girly. 



Kaily said:


> Autumn walks.
> 
> View attachment 452644
> 
> 
> View attachment 452645


See, this is why I need to start taking my phone out with me. Great pics!

Nearly lost Milly this morning, and I don't know is how it happened, because her leash was looped over my arm. 

I was picking up after Honey, finished, and turned to walk away when I noticed my arm felt suspiciously light. I looked down and noticed Milly and her leash were missing. This is on the street, too. :Bag  Looked back along the way we'd come, no Milly. I freaked and called her.

She came running back. From the direction I'd just looked and came straight back.  . Still don't know how or what happened. I didn't see her go, I didn't hear her go, and if it wasn't for the lack of weight on my arm, I wouldn't have even noticed. .

Maybe she's a ghosty dog? :Wideyed


----------



## Kaily

Glad you found Milly without any mishaps.

Yesterday I saw a couple taking great pics of their dog. They were throwing the leaves up in the air, dog was jumping, leaves were falling. It's too hard to get action shots like that on your own.


----------



## LinznMilly

Kaily said:


> Glad you found Milly without any mishaps.
> 
> Yesterday I saw a couple taking great pics of their dog. They were throwing the leaves up in the air, dog was jumping, leaves were falling. It's too hard to get action shots like that on your own.


I'm glad she came straight back, instead of taking of for a couple hours and coming home when she felt like it. :Hilarious She must have heard the panic in my voice.

Your pics are great.


----------



## Boxer123

LinznMilly said:


> Happy, smiley girly.
> 
> See, this is why I need to start taking my phone out with me. Great pics!
> 
> Nearly lost Milly this morning, and I don't know is how it happened, because her leash was looped over my arm.
> 
> I was picking up after Honey, finished, and turned to walk away when I noticed my arm felt suspiciously light. I looked down and noticed Milly and her leash were missing. This is on the street, too. :Bag  Looked back along the way we'd come, no Milly. I freaked and called her.
> 
> She came running back. From the direction I'd just looked and came straight back.  . Still don't know how or what happened. I didn't see her go, I didn't hear her go, and if it wasn't for the lack of weight on my arm, I wouldn't have even noticed. .
> 
> Maybe she's a ghosty dog? :Wideyed


Scary! Good girl for coming back though.


----------



## LinznMilly

Boxer123 said:


> Scary! Good girl for coming back though.


She was! Very good. She got a lot of treats for that one.


----------



## Guest

Went walking with Elliot this morning and came upon this sign. Whoever is the sign proofreader needs to find a new job! :Hilarious


----------



## Magyarmum

McKenzie said:


> Went walking with Elliot this morning and came upon this sign. Whoever is the sign proofreader needs to find a new job! :Hilarious
> 
> View attachment 452710


Maybe another name for tree huggers?


----------



## Guest

Magyarmum said:


> Maybe another name for tree huggers?


In that case the sign wasn't very effective as there were lots of trees chopped down!


----------



## MissKittyKat

Was down in Hampshire yesterday and couldn't be there without visiting the beach.
The solent was so wet and windy but oddly warm!


----------



## Guest

Wet dog = happy dog

Getting a lot warmer over here


----------



## LinznMilly

Demon Dog Honey playing The Bucket Game;


----------



## LinznMilly

LinznMilly said:


> Demon Dog Honey playing The Bucket Game;
> View attachment 452771


OK. I think that game broke her. She's spent much of the day since asleep, and not using my leg as a hot water bottle.


----------



## Kaily

What is the bucket game?


----------



## LinznMilly

Kaily said:


> What is the bucket game?


Devised by Chirag Patel, it's essentially a game of choice:
http://www.allpetseducationandtraining.com.au/the-bucket-game.html


----------



## Guest

Another day, another swim

Nova turns two in two months. I can't believe it! We are starting nosework tomorrow and things have been pretty good and quiet. No more tummy issues for a full four months which has been bliss!


----------



## MissKittyKat

A gorgeous morning for a potter.


----------



## Boxer123

Kakite said:


> Another day, another swim
> 
> Nova turns two in two months. I can't believe it! We are starting nosework tomorrow and things have been pretty good and quiet. No more tummy issues for a full four months which has been bliss!
> 
> View attachment 452840
> 
> View attachment 452841
> 
> View attachment 452842


Fab news Nova what are your birthday plans ?


----------



## Guest

@Boxer123 we celebrate her every day :Hilarious

Today was our first nosework class. We loved it. There is two other dogs + handlers - a Border Collie and a GSD. Dogs seem all comfortable with each other and handlers too.
















Nova was SO exhausted for the rest of the day. we only managed a short ish walk in the afternoon and since then on and off snoozies!


----------



## Guest

Kakite said:


> @Boxer123 we celebrate her every day :Hilarious
> 
> Today was our first nosework class. We loved it. There is two other dogs + handlers - a Border Collie and a GSD. Dogs seem all comfortable with each other and handlers too.
> 
> View attachment 452906
> View attachment 452907
> 
> Nova was SO exhausted for the rest of the day. we only managed a short ish walk in the afternoon and since then on and off snoozies!


That's awesome - nosework is so great for dogs. Nova looks really happy!

McKenzie did a bit last year but the dog training club here don't offer it. However, we're moving again at the end of the year and the new club do have a class so I'll definitely get her back into it as she's got a great nose.


----------



## Magyarmum




----------



## Michael Edwards

Just my 11 month being a poser..


----------



## Boxer123

Michael Edwards said:


> Just my 11 month being a poser..


She is gorgeous.


----------



## Michael Edwards

Boxer123 said:


> She is gorgeous.


Thank you, she's really starting to mature both mentally and physically!!


----------



## Boxer123

Michael Edwards said:


> Thank you, she's really starting to mature both mentally and physically!!


She looks in great shape she will be a big girl.


----------



## Magyarmum

Sniffer dogs! I'm sending them out to work next week.


----------



## LittleMow

Michael Edwards said:


> Thank you, she's really starting to mature both mentally and physically!!


She's lovely, what a beauty


----------



## Michael Edwards

Boxer123 said:


> She looks in great shape she will be a big girl.


Thank you, not putting much weight on recently, she's about 29kg.


----------



## Michael Edwards

LittleMow said:


> She's lovely, what a beauty


Thank you!!


----------



## Nonnie

Knobbers in all his current knobbery glory.

With a hat. Which he buried. To go along with the 30 odd gloves he has now buried all over the place.

20201017_125558 by Ned Ster, on Flickr
20201026_115206 by Ned Ster, on Flickr


----------



## Guest

Beautiful photos everyone.

*Sends Nova to her bed*
Lights off, door closed.
I brush my teeth and go into the bedroom 
Nova:








is it playtime yet?

 she is crashed out. We practiced our nosework homework tonight and also did a nice bush walk. She is so tired again  @McKenzie yay hope you are moving closer towards the North! And I must say I was least interested in nosework but am loving it so far. It's nice to have something that's not obedience related and mentally tiring.


----------



## Magyarmum

Just received the news I'm going to be a mum again.

Delivery due a week on Sunday.

Can't wait!


----------



## Boxer123

Magyarmum said:


> Just received the news I'm going to be a mum again.
> 
> Delivery due a week on Sunday.
> 
> Can't wait!


Yay name ? Breed ? Have the boys met her ?


----------



## Magyarmum

Boxer123 said:


> Yay name ? Breed ? Have the boys met her ?


Another Miniature Schnauzer from the same breeder as Gwylim. (He also owned Grisha but isn't his breeder).

A 2.5 year old boy because he didn't have a suitable girl - I'm going to be really outnumbered! 

My boys haven't met him but I'm not worried about that because Robert's dogs have such a wonderful temperament and they're used to living with lots of other Schnauzers of all ages.

I don't think he has a name or is probably only known by his KC name, but if he hasn't I've decided I'm not calling him a name beginning with G.

Must now work out how to gently break the news to my son.

If you don't hear from me again just assume a murder has been committed









Forgot to say he's black like Gwylim.


----------



## Magyarmum




----------



## Boxer123

Magyarmum said:


> Another Miniature Schnauzer from the same breeder as Gwylim. (He also owned Grisha but isn't his breeder).
> 
> A 2.5 year old boy because he didn't have a suitable girl - I'm going to be really outnumbered!
> 
> My boys haven't met him but I'm not worried about that because Robert's dogs have such a wonderful temperament and they're used to living with lots of other Schnauzers of all ages.
> 
> I don't think he has a name or is probably only known by his KC name, but if he hasn't I've decided I'm not calling him a name beginning with G.
> 
> Must now work out how to gently break the news to my son.
> 
> If you don't hear from me again just assume a murder has been committed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forgot to say he's black like Gwylim.


How exciting I bet you can't wait.


----------



## LittleMow

That's great news @Magyarmum look forward to seeing your new Schnauzer shaped addition


----------



## Magyarmum

Boxer123 said:


> How exciting I bet you can't wait.


I've been looking for another dog since the beginning of lockdown, Plenty of dogs in rescue but mainly male and much bigger than I wanted I gave up looking for a rescue in mid July and decided much as I'd love a Pei puppy (a breeder friend has just had a litter) I'd better be sensible and settle for a Schnauzer. Robert, Gwylim's breeder has been frantically busy because of the virus and moving house on top of everything and it's only just now he's got round to sorting out a dog for me. But it's done and don't have much longer to wait!

Just realised because I planned on having a girl I'd bought a pink food bowl. Hope he won't get a complex if I give him him his dinner in it!


----------



## LinznMilly

Magyarmum said:


> Just received the news I'm going to be a mum again.
> 
> Delivery due a week on Sunday.
> 
> Can't wait!


Congratulations! 

Looking forward to hearing all about him.


----------



## Magyarmum

LittleMow said:


> That's great news @Magyarmum look forward to seeing your new Schnauzer shaped addition





LinznMilly said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> Looking forward to hearing all about him.


Thanks both. From what I've been told he's being hand stripped this weekend so will look a bit "threadbare" when I bring him home. But I promise to post photos once he looks presentable.

Luckily Schnauzers are such happy go lucky, laid back little dogs, I'm not too worried about them not getting on together..


----------



## Kaily

Congratulations.

They will be like the three amigos.


----------



## Nonnie

Very wet walk today. Ned was not amused.

20201029_103102 by Ned Ster, on Flickr
20201029_115759 by Ned Ster, on Flickr


----------



## Kaily

Nonnie said:


> Very wet walk today. Ned was not amused.


I love Ned's raincoat, what make is it please?


----------



## Nonnie

Kaily said:


> I love Ned's raincoat, what make is it please?


Its the new Hurtta Monsoon coat in rosehip.

I got it from here: https://www.mountaindog.uk/collections/rain-protection/products/hurtta-monsoon-coat

Its fantastic. We were out for about 3.5 hours and he came home bone dry.


----------



## DanWalkersmum

a small box, couple of sheets of newspaper, a couple of treats for variety and half the daily alowance of platinum soft kibble = this morning's breakfast and a happy dog


----------



## Lurcherlad

Seen on Facebook:


----------



## LinznMilly

Something Honey's dreaming about deserves a raspberry, apparently.


----------



## Boxer123

The village kids set up a Halloween trail last night Sox had a great time this morning.


----------



## Boxer123

Thank I always feel like someone is watching me...


----------



## LinznMilly

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 453312
> Thank I always feel like someone is watching me...


I always feel like,
Somebodys wat.ching meeeee :Singing

That teddy bear looks suspect, too. :Watching 

Honey's feeling a little under the weather today . She's been sick a couple of times, but seemed to bounce back until 6:30. She's been in her crate since then.


----------



## Guest

Nova had a great day. Took her swimming in the river again and then off to the pet shop to pick a treat. Afternoon spent snoozing. Hubby and I went out to get her a paddling pool. She played and played and played in it


----------



## Boxer123

LinznMilly said:


> I always feel like,
> Somebodys wat.ching meeeee :Singing
> 
> That teddy bear looks suspect, too. :Watching
> 
> Honey's feeling a little under the weather today . She's been sick a couple of times, but seemed to bounce back until 6:30. She's been in her crate since then.


Ah Honey I hope you feel better today.

The bear is Sox Valentines bear he doesn't often play with soft toys but occasionally gets his bear out to be ragged it's so cute.


----------



## Lurcherlad

LinznMilly said:


> I always feel like,
> Somebodys wat.ching meeeee :Singing
> 
> That teddy bear looks suspect, too. :Watching
> 
> Honey's feeling a little under the weather today . She's been sick a couple of times, but seemed to bounce back until 6:30. She's been in her crate since then.


Hope Honey's brighter this morning and back to normal.


----------



## LinznMilly

Boxer123 said:


> Ah Honey I hope you feel better today.
> 
> The bear is Sox Valentines bear he doesn't often play with soft toys but occasionally gets his bear out to be ragged it's so cute.





Lurcherlad said:


> Hope Honey's brighter this morning and back to normal.


Thank you both  . She came with us in our late night walk, happy dance, tail wagging, but then brought up what looked like a pile of bile. Straight back to her crate once we got home.

4:00(ish)am, she woke up, dry retching. When I got up at 8, she had her head firmly under a disused dressing gown I put in her crate. Thought it was just going to be a 1-2-1 walk with Milly this morning, but when I started chopping up the treats, she ran into the kitchen, bright eyed, bushy tailed, happy dancing. First one down the stairs and out the door, too.

She's just had her breakfast, and has once again taken up residence with me in my dressing gown (I use it as a house coat instead of automatically reaching for the thermostat), so so far, back to normal (touches wood).


----------



## LittleMow

Bodmin's had a great few days at my mum's, relations with the spaniels are good. Bonnie is a nervous dog and Bodmin has been great with her. With Clyde he plays hard, bowing at him, barking, chasing - Clyde reciprocates with great enthusiasm. With Bonnie he approaches gently and they have a little sniff, she gets more confident with him each time and even chose to sit on sofa next to him 

Early morning beach walks meant we had beach to ourselves and he could run his socks off. He'll need a few days to recover! So glad decided to go when we did, had a feeling a lockdown was imminent.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Woody decided today he was going to play with a stick after our run.

He's never picked one up before!


----------



## DanWalkersmum

LittleMow said:


> Bodmin's had a great few days at my mum's, relations with the spaniels are good. Bonnie is a nervous dog and Bodmin has been great with her. With Clyde he plays hard, bowing at him, barking, chasing - Clyde reciprocates with great enthusiasm. With Bonnie he approaches gently and they have a little sniff, she gets more confident with him each time and even chose to sit on sofa next to him
> 
> Early morning beach walks meant we had beach to ourselves and he could run his socks off. He'll need a few days to recover! So glad decided to go when we did, had a feeling a lockdown was imminent.
> 
> View attachment 453396
> View attachment 453397


Looks like fun! Lovely when you can let them just run free with no bikers in sight!


----------



## DanWalkersmum

MissKittyKat said:


> Woody decided today he was going to play with a stick after our run.
> 
> He's never picked one up before!
> 
> View attachment 453399


That is a big stick for a first time


----------



## Magyarmum

The Schnauzer boys went into town with their hooman to get petrol and money from the ATM. Hooman couldn't do any shopping because it's the "Day of the Dead" and all the shops are closed. Comrade Grisha barked at cyclists for not social distancing from our car.

We came home and he and Gwylim watched humans going to a place called church. Then they played in the garden and went for a walk. Stupid hooman forgot her camera as usual. We're now all cosy and warm in front of the fire, enjoying a nice cup of tea.


----------



## LittleMow

DanWalkersmum said:


> Looks like fun! Lovely when you can let them just run free with no bikers in sight!


Oh, it was sooo lovely to not have to worry, sea on 1 side, cliffs on the other, clear view ahead so no surprises lurking round the corner! Didn't really realise how stressful it can be, having to be so alert all the time, until I had a break from it. My brain went, oh so this is what's it like to own a 'normal' dog 

His off lead recall was pretty good as well. Used some recall tips from @O2.0, didn't call him unless I thought I stood at least half a chance of getting him back and used environment to reward.

All in all I'm very proud of him


----------



## DanWalkersmum

LittleMow said:


> Oh, it was sooo lovely to not have to worry, sea on 1 side, cliffs on the other, clear view ahead so no surprises lurking round the corner! Didn't really realise how stressful it can be, having to be so alert all the time, until I had a break from it. My brain went, oh so this is what's it like to owe a 'normal' dog
> 
> His off lead recall was pretty good as well. Used some recall tips from @O2.0, didn't call him unless I thought I stood at least half a chance of getting him back and used environment to reward.
> 
> All in all I'm very proud of him


I know what you mean, there are so many "corners" on our walks that hide fast bikers and runners that most country park walks nowadays are done on flexi, after a couple of stressful incidents/altercations. Prior to this he was a joy to walk. Such a shame because he doesn't wander far and his recall is good when nothing fast moving or noisy distracts him and he loves to be offlead. This beach looks ideal for unwinding.


----------



## O2.0

LittleMow said:


> Used some recall tips from @O2.0, didn't call him unless I thought I stood at least half a chance of getting him back and used environment to reward.


Ha ha! I'm glad someone is finding my ramblings useful, sometimes I think I'm boring the socks off people on Penny's thread 

Sounds like Bodmin has great dog skills dealing with Bonnie and Clyde (love the names ). Glad you both got some time to relax. It really does make a difference. 
Do you ever get a chance to rent a secure field? I bet you both would enjoy that.


----------



## Boxer123

DanWalkersmum said:


> I know what you mean, there are so many "corners" on our walks that hide fast bikers and runners that most country park walks nowadays are done on flexi, after a couple of stressful incidents/altercations. Prior to this he was a joy to walk. Such a shame because he doesn't wander far and his recall is good when nothing fast moving or noisy distracts him and he loves to be offlead. This beach looks ideal for unwinding.


I blame their age! Let's hope loki and Dan can one day not feel the need to chase chase chase.


----------



## LittleMow

Well I, for one, really enjoy the Penny ramblings and always look forward to the next installment 

We would love a secure field @O2.0, we don't have a car atm so getting to one isn't normally possible. My mum has very kindly lent us her car over lockdown, so will be trying to hire one very soon


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Boxer123 said:


> I blame their age! Let's hope loki and Dan can one day not feel the need to chase chase chase.


I'm hoping it's a phase too, that is age related, fast moving unexpected things (bikes, runners, anything really) just make him jump and the devil dog inside him unravels - it's not nice and it's scary! Last week he got spooked by a child (about 7 or 8 yo) who had suddenly decided to jump and squeal and wave his arms about as we were quietly walking past, good job Dan was on lead and he's easily controlled. He has never had a problem with children and my nieces 6 and 8 yo he adores although we don't see them often he is very gentle and calm around them. Am starting to think maybe he could be defined as a reactive? Would welcome any hints and tips to work on this.


----------



## Boxer123

DanWalkersmum said:


> I'm hoping it's a phase too, that is age related, fast moving unexpected things (bikes, runners, anything really) just make him jump and the devil dog inside him unravels - it's not nice and it's scary! Last week he got spooked by a child (about 7 or 8 yo) who had suddenly decided to jump and squeal and wave his arms about as we were quietly walking past, good job Dan was on lead and he's easily controlled. He has never had a problem with children and my nieces 6 and 8 yo he adores although we don't see them often he is very gentle and calm around them. Am starting to think maybe he could be defined as a reactive? Would welcome any hints and tips to work on this.


Im having similar problems with Loki it is upsetting. I was going to be doing some 1:1 training but who knows if that can happen now. I thought we were doing well in the summer but have gone backwards.


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Boxer123 said:


> Im having similar problems with Loki it is upsetting. I was going to be doing some 1:1 training but who knows if that can happen now. I thought we were doing well in the summer but have gone backwards.


Good job they're cute when they're not being PITA dogs . I thought we were doing really well too, off lead, recall and wait/stand still while I clip the lead on for scary things to pass, but got caught out a couple of times - maybe it's something in the air....... if you pick up anything that helps I'd love to share..


----------



## LittleMow

Really sympathise with the issues your having with Dan @DanWalkersmum, it can be very stressful. I've had to learn to stay calm and breath when situations arise. We have a plan for management and we rehearse it. @O2.0 recommended a podcast https://hannahbranigan.dog/podcast/120/ about living with a reactive dog, I found it really helpful and reassuring.


----------



## LittleMow

Dan always looks so cute and Loki like butter wouldn't melt, hard to imagine them being Pitas. Like you say good job they're cute


----------



## Boxer123

Loki always piles on the cuddles on extra naughty day’s.


----------



## O2.0

Colder weather tends to bring out the naughties. And of course progress is never linear. It's hard to think of it that way but setbacks are very much part of the forward movement


----------



## DanWalkersmum

LittleMow said:


> Really sympathise with the issues your having with Dan @DanWalkersmum, it can be very stressful. I've had to learn to stay calm and breath when situations arise. We have a plan for management and we rehearse it. @O2.0 recommended a podcast https://hannahbranigan.dog/podcast/120/ about living with a reactive dog, I found it really helpful and reassuring.


Will take a look, thanks LittleMow.#


LittleMow said:


> Dan always looks so cute and Loki like butter wouldn't melt, hard to imagine them being Pitas. Like you say good job they're cute


That's the problem, he is cute too, most of the time he's a sweet little thing.


Boxer123 said:


> Loki always piles on the cuddles on extra naughty day's.


It's like they know, but can't help it!


O2.0 said:


> Colder weather tends to bring out the naughties. And of course progress is never linear. It's hard to think of it that way but setbacks are very much part of the forward movement


Never hear that before, but it could make sense, none of us like the colder weather. We are having quite a few problems with Dan atm not just the naughties tbh. I'm booking him at the vets tomorrow to see if it may be health related, he's been off it today (tummy probs again)


----------



## O2.0

DanWalkersmum said:


> Never hear that before, but it could make sense, none of us like the colder weather. We are having quite a few problems with Dan atm not just the naughties tbh. I'm booking him at the vets tomorrow to see if it may be health related, he's been off it today (tummy probs again)


Oh definitely, change in season, colder weather, shorter days, it affects all of us. Horse folks know well that a cool breezy day with a young horse is much more of a challenge than a warm, calm day. 
And different dogs respond to season/weather changes differently. Mine have all gotten squirrely around this time of year, cooler days, the woodland creatures are changing their habits, it's like everyone has a burr up their butt. They'll do the same come spring. First pretty, warmer day, you can bet one of the dogs is going to do something out of character.

I'm sorry Dan's tummy isn't cooperating, that can definitely affect behavior too.


----------



## Boxer123

Hope all goes well @DanWalkersmum at the vets they are a worry aren't they.


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Boxer123 said:


> Hope all goes well @DanWalkersmum at the vets they are a worry aren't they.


Thanks Boxer123, it's yet another vet visit, we've been every month for the past few months, with ear infection, tummy upset x 2 and self inflicted sickness.


----------



## Boxer123

DanWalkersmum said:


> Thanks Boxer123, it's yet another vet visit, we've been every month for the past few months, with ear infection, tummy upset x 2 and self inflicted sickness.


Any idea what the tummy issues are ? Loki is definitely more of a grotbag when his tummy is bad.


----------



## DanWalkersmum

It can't be much fun for them can it? Dan's always had tummy issues, we get him sorted for a few weeks at a time and just when we think we've done off we go again. Sometimes it's stuff he's picked up on walks (goose poop, dog sick and other gross things) other times, who knows? Maybe it's too much roast chicken, a bad batch of food, too much or not enough food. Ever hopeful that the vet can come up with some long lasting magic that gives him some relief.


----------



## tabelmabel

Boxer123 said:


> Im having similar problems with Loki it is upsetting. I was going to be doing some 1:1 training but who knows if that can happen now. I thought we were doing well in the summer but have gone backwards.


Same story for me - im sure it is something to do with colder air holding more scent. And when the wind whips up, they just lose the heid.

OH had murph out yesterday and said he just took off after 2 cyclists. That literally never ever happens. So weird.

It is very demoralising though when you seem to be going backwards.

A handy thing to remember is to compare progress to last *winter *and not to summer just gone.

Sadly, in tilly's case there's still no improvement but maybe, for you, there is!

I do hope so, @Boxer123


----------



## tabelmabel

Sorry i see the convo has moved on to sore tummies and i have made a totally inappropriate intervention


These conversational threads are too quick for me.


----------



## Boxer123

tabelmabel said:


> Same story for me - im sure it is something to do with colder air holding more scent. And when the wind whips up, they just lose the heid.
> 
> OH had murph out yesterday and said he just took off after 2 cyclists. That literally never ever happens. So weird.
> 
> It is very demoralising though when you seem to be going backwards.
> 
> A handy thing to remember is to compare progress to last *winter *and not to summer just gone.
> 
> Sadly, in tilly's case there's still no improvement but maybe, for you, there is!
> 
> I do hope so, @Boxer123


I hope so he is a pickle ! Murphy I don't believe it.

Sox would like it noted for the record he is a good boy in summer and winter.


----------



## Boxer123

tabelmabel said:


> Sorry i see the convo has moved on to sore tummies and i have made a totally inappropriate intervention
> 
> These conversational threads are too quick for me.


I do hope you don't kill this thread after 200 pages ! I think the tummy is linked to behaviour.


----------



## tabelmabel

Boxer123 said:


> I do hope you don't kill this thread after 200 pages !


Oooh imagine that! Be quite a coup for me in my threadkiller role:Blackalien:Blackalien I thought we had a laughing devil emoji but no. Oh, what's this :Troll:Troll:Troll:Troll:Smuggrin:Smuggrin:Smug

Ha yes tilly is much much better in summer. But i see i still had her running about in the woods on 8

th nov last year. This year we didnt even make it til the end of october

Sometimes it can be depressing to see dates on things . . .






I hope all the poorly tummies soon resolve @Boxer123 and @DanWalkersmum


----------



## Boxer123

tabelmabel said:


> Oooh imagine that! Be quite a coup for me in my threadkiller role:Blackalien:Blackalien I thought we had a laughing devil emoji but no. Oh, what's this :Troll:Troll:Troll:Troll:Smuggrin:Smuggrin:Smug
> 
> Ha yes tilly is much much better in summer. But i see i still had her running about in the woods on 8
> 
> th nov last year. This year we didnt even make it til the end of october
> 
> Sometimes it can be depressing to see dates on things . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope all the poorly tummies soon resolve @Boxer123 and @DanWalkersmum


In her defence it's been crazy weather this year already. Also she is much better behaved than Loki it's like walking the jersey devil.


----------



## LittleMow

Well Bodmin is definitely worse when the wind gets up him @tabelmabel, gets him quite frisky 

Plus more time out in the dark? Mine definitely goes into his high alert mode when dark, joggers have scary head torches and flashing bike lights don't help.

Sorry to hear about poor dogs with tummy upset , hope Dan gets some answers at vets.


----------



## tabelmabel

I dont go out in the dark at all. Like to get in. Curtains drawn. Seriously ive been acting like an 80 yr old since i was 40!

I cant imagine ever letting tilly off lead after dark. It's quite nerve wracking in full light

But the wind and cold definitely. Gets them really frisky lol


----------



## LinznMilly

tabelmabel said:


> Oooh imagine that! Be quite a coup for me in my threadkiller role:Blackalien:Blackalien I thought we had a laughing devil emoji but no. Oh, what's this :Troll:Troll:Troll:Troll:Smuggrin:Smuggrin:Smug
> 
> Ha yes tilly is much much better in summer. But i see i still had her running about in the woods on 8
> 
> th nov last year. This year we didnt even make it til the end of october
> 
> Sometimes it can be depressing to see dates on things . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope all the poorly tummies soon resolve @Boxer123 and @DanWalkersmum


I'm sending Milly to you. She looked up when you blew the whistle. :Hilarious


----------



## Boxer123

LinznMilly said:


> I'm sending Milly to you. She looked up when you blew the whistle. :Hilarious


Ha ha so did loki I use a whistle with the boxers it gets them looking.


----------



## LittleMow

LinznMilly said:


> I'm sending Milly to you. She looked up when you blew the whistle. :Hilarious


Bodmin did too, he was very interested, then proceeded to check thoroughly behind the sofa


----------



## tabelmabel

Crikey, you three! I wish it worked as well on tilly! She pretends she cant hear it from the next room lol!!

Hang on - i think i might have a funny vid here on this very topic . . .






Look how (not) responsive murphy is to the whistle. He used to be sh1t hot but has no response whatsoever since tilly arrived on the scene!


----------



## Magyarmum

I'm not sure how I'm supposed to get into the house with the groceries 



















And having been allowed in I'm not sure how to get out


----------



## Guest

Today was our second nose work class and we loved it.

I'm so proud of Nova. She has a weird fear of boxes, won't go near them let alone stick her head or nose into one. But we worked hard last week and she built up her confidence really quickly.


----------



## LinznMilly

Kakite said:


> Today was our second nose work class and we loved it.
> 
> I'm so proud of Nova. She has a weird fear of boxes, won't go near them let alone stick her head or nose into one. But we worked hard last week and she built up her confidence really quickly.
> View attachment 453564
> 
> View attachment 453565
> View attachment 453566


Milly says she'll come and destroy the scary boxes for Nova.


----------



## Guest

LinznMilly said:


> Milly says she'll come and destroy the scary boxes for Nova.


Nova thinks that's a great idea :Hilarious


----------



## LittleMow

Kakite said:


> Today was our second nose work class and we loved it.
> 
> I'm so proud of Nova. She has a weird fear of boxes, won't go near them let alone stick her head or nose into one. But we worked hard last week and she built up her confidence really quickly.
> View attachment 453564
> 
> View attachment 453565
> View attachment 453566


That's great, well done Nova (well both of you really) looks like she's conquering that fear, she always looks so happy


----------



## catz4m8z

Kakite said:


> She has a weird fear of boxes, won't go near them let alone stick her head or nose into one.


Not sure its so weird.....you dont want to go sticking your head or nose in random boxes, who knows what could be in there!!?:Nailbiting

Firework season nerves have resulted in Adam becoming 'LimpetDog'. Not so bad with the following me around (he does get stood on sometimes but thats his own fault!) its the staring that bothers me. He spent about an hour last night stood on my lap just staring at my face....I swear he didnt even blink!:Wideyed
I feel like one day he will succeed with all the staring and either I'll be completely mind controlled or my head will explode like Scanners.:Shifty


----------



## LinznMilly

Bad Hooman moment.

I was on the phone to my mum. Honey was on my knee, when I noticed a series of knots in her hair on her ears. Cue two, twenty minutes sessions trying to tease the ones out I could and cut out the ones that were too tight. :Bag

Given that I don't yet know whether her groomer's appointment can go ahead on Thursday, I wanted to get them out myself if I could.

Honey was a little star. :Jawdrop. Very patient and no calming/"knock it off" gestures, so despite the sound of scissors very close to her ears, and the occasional tug of the comb/brush on her ears, it must have been a relief to get them out.


----------



## Boxer123

LinznMilly said:


> Bad Hooman moment.
> 
> I was on the phone to my mum. Honey was on my knee, when I noticed a series of knots in her hair on her ears. Queue two, twenty minutes sessions trying to tease the ones out I could and cut out the ones that were too tight. :Bag
> 
> Given that I don't yet know whether her groomer's appointment can go ahead on Thursday, I wanted to get them out myself if I could.
> 
> Honey was a little star. :Jawdrop. Very patient and no calming/"knock it off" gestures, so despite the sound of scissors very close to her ears, and the occasional tug of the comb/brush on her ears, it must have been a relief to get them out.


Well done Honey I hope you got a treat.


----------



## Teddy-dog

Got home this aft from our little break. It was so quiet where we were (apart from being on a road haha). More fireworks going off!!!! Poor Ted. They’ve literally been every night since last Thursday (I assume since we were away the last 2 nights but every other!)


----------



## LinznMilly

Boxer123 said:


> Well done Honey I hope you got a treat.


Ohhh, she did. A nice chunky piece of Turkey breast and some small cubes of cheese. Plus a belly rub. 



Teddy-dog said:


> Got home this aft from our little break. It was so quiet where we were (apart from being on a road haha). More fireworks going off!!!! Poor Ted. They've literally been every night since last Thursday (I assume since we were away the last 2 nights but every other!)


Poor Ted.


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Teddy-dog said:


> Got home this aft from our little break. It was so quiet where we were (apart from being on a road haha). More fireworks going off!!!! Poor Ted. They've literally been every night since last Thursday (I assume since we were away the last 2 nights but every other!)


Poor Ted, I hope you can get him settled. We've had them for the past few nights too. (WHY?!) Turned up the telly and put his equafleece tankie t shirt on that seems to calm him a bit, and he has eventually settled and they have stopped, I am dreading the actual 5TH bonfire night!


----------



## Lurcherlad

My sister went for a haircut and came home with pink hair. Her husband didn’t notice though .... slightly distracted by the heavily pregnant chihuahua she rescued off the street and brought home with her.

At least she’s somewhere safe now where she’ll be well fed and looked after to have her babies. The rescue she’s involved with have taken her under their wing and will find good homes for the pups and neuter her ASAP. Hopefully, a home can be found for mum too.

Sister already has 3 dogs (1 a failed foster), plus another foster ...... now mum plus her puppies to look after .....


----------



## O2.0

Lurcherlad said:


> My sister went for a haircut and came home with pink hair. Her husband didn't notice though .... slightly distracted by the heavily pregnant chihuahua she rescued off the street and brought home with her.


I shouldn't laugh, but :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious
Such a husband thing too 

So glad your sister got the poor love. Will she at least have help from a rescue with the whelping and care of the litter?


----------



## LinznMilly

Long haired dog. Bare skin. Hooman prone to being ticklish. Bad idea! :Wideyed  :Hilarious :Hilarious :Hilarious :Hilarious


----------



## Kaily

LinznMilly I forgot your little one is called Honey. Hope you don't mind a 2nd one? I feel like a name poacher now having called new doggy that.


----------



## Guest

We did a big walk today and afterwards I was ready for a nap. Go to the bathroom and come back... Nova took my side of the bed over










Is anyone else doing scent work and wants to chat about it? I'm getting really into it now  I'm amazed how much it tires nova out!! Can't wait until we can really start searching.


----------



## LinznMilly

Kaily said:


> LinznMilly I forgot your little one is called Honey. Hope you don't mind a 2nd one? I feel like a name poacher now having called new doggy that.


What you call your dog is none of my business, but I am worried it might get confusing.

At the end of the day, the name has to fit the dog.


----------



## Lurcherlad

O2.0 said:


> I shouldn't laugh, but :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious
> Such a husband thing too
> 
> So glad your sister got the poor love. Will she at least have help from a rescue with the whelping and care of the litter?


I know ... men! My mum redecorated the lounge one time and my dad didn't notice. 

But yes, the rescue she helps with will give all the help required. Unfortunately, this little bitch didn't get brought in to be neutered at one of their free clinics, which would have avoided all this


----------



## Boxer123

First frost today lovely walks


----------



## LittleMow

Looks beautiful @Boxer123, we had our first frosty walk this morning too 

Bodmin had a great walk, got past a jogger , ignored some cars  and meet a gorgeous boxer and DDB, they were lovely. Bodmin was on his flexi and they came running over (other side of wire fence). I knew if we tried to pull him away it may lead to a negative reaction, we let him approach the fence, all body language looked playful and friendly. Lots of play bowing along the fence line, the boxer could have easily cleared the fence! He was bouncing up and down like tigger. Was so lovely to have a positive interaction, we let the owners call their dogs away (they were_ eventually_ drawn away ) before moving Bodmin on. Keeping his lead loose seems to be a key factor in his reactivity.

We did put him back on his training lead after, as he was quite amped up and there was another dog loose in the woods, who he was interested in. Don't want him to think every dog is fair game . He settled down nicely and we finished with some llw, there were a few dogs milling around near the carpark, we worked on the 'look at that' game - he looked at them, then looked at me for a treat . I know it won't always be like this, but I'll take it where I can. He's now having a well earned snooze.










This is the woods yesterday afternoon, we have a car at the moment so able to try out a few different walks.


----------



## Magyarmum

We're having to wait in until the GLS man arrives with parcels. I moved the dog bed and their toy box onto the sofa whilst I vacuumed the living room carpet and Comrade Grisha decided it was a safe place for a snooze!


----------



## LittleMow

Lurcherlad said:


> I know ... men! My mum redecorated the lounge one time and my dad didn't notice.
> 
> But yes, the rescue she helps with will give all the help required. Unfortunately, this little bitch didn't get brought in to be neutered at one of their free clinics, which would have avoided all this
> 
> View attachment 453642


Oh bless her, poor little lady, so glad she's safe and warm now. Grateful that we have people out there looking out for doggies


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 453645
> View attachment 453646
> View attachment 453647
> View attachment 453648
> View attachment 453649
> First frost today lovely walks


Love the frosty mornings, makes Dan super frisky!


----------



## Boxer123

DanWalkersmum said:


> Love the frosty mornings, makes Dan super frisky!


And Loki he's nose to the ground sniffing away.


----------



## Boxer123

LittleMow said:


> Looks beautiful @Boxer123, we had our first frosty walk this morning too
> 
> Bodmin had a great walk, got past a jogger , ignored some cars  and meet a gorgeous boxer and DDB, they were lovely. Bodmin was on his flexi and they came running over (other side of wire fence). I knew if we tried to pull him away it may lead to a negative reaction, we let him approach the fence, all body language looked playful and friendly. Lots of play bowing along the fence line, the boxer could have easily cleared the fence! He was bouncing up and down like tigger. Was so lovely to have a positive interaction, we let the owners call their dogs away (they were_ eventually_ drawn away ) before moving Bodmin on. Keeping his lead loose seems to be a key factor in his reactivity.
> 
> We did put him back on his training lead after, as he was quite amped up and there was another dog loose in the woods, who he was interested in. Don't want him to think every dog is fair game . He settled down nicely and we finished with some llw, there were a few dogs milling around near the carpark, we worked on the 'look at that' game - he looked at them, then looked at me for a treat . I know it won't always be like this, but I'll take it where I can. He's now having a well earned snooze.
> 
> View attachment 453659
> 
> 
> This is the woods yesterday afternoon, we have a car at the moment so able to try out a few different walks.
> 
> View attachment 453660


Well done Bodmin looks like a lovely walk.


----------



## DanWalkersmum

LittleMow said:


> Looks beautiful @Boxer123, we had our first frosty walk this morning too
> 
> Bodmin had a great walk, got past a jogger , ignored some cars  and meet a gorgeous boxer and DDB, they were lovely. Bodmin was on his flexi and they came running over (other side of wire fence). I knew if we tried to pull him away it may lead to a negative reaction, we let him approach the fence, all body language looked playful and friendly. Lots of play bowing along the fence line, the boxer could have easily cleared the fence! He was bouncing up and down like tigger. Was so lovely to have a positive interaction, we let the owners call their dogs away (they were_ eventually_ drawn away ) before moving Bodmin on. Keeping his lead loose seems to be a key factor in his reactivity.
> 
> We did put him back on his training lead after, as he was quite amped up and there was another dog loose in the woods, who he was interested in. Don't want him to think every dog is fair game . He settled down nicely and we finished with some llw, there were a few dogs milling around near the carpark, we worked on the 'look at that' game - he looked at them, then looked at me for a treat . I know it won't always be like this, but I'll take it where I can. He's now having a well earned snooze.
> 
> View attachment 453659
> 
> 
> This is the woods yesterday afternoon, we have a car at the moment so able to try out a few different walks.
> 
> View attachment 453660


Lovely autumn colours. Sounds like Bodmin had a nice experience too.


----------



## Boxer123

Well we've been hooked on the American Election all day Sox has given up but Loki is hanging in there.


----------



## Lurcherlad

LittleMow said:


> Oh bless her, poor little lady, so glad she's safe and warm now. Grateful that we have people out there looking out for doggies


She's had her scan and looks like 5-7 pups. She looks imminent so sister is on high alert! 

She's been named Penny by my sister and yes, she doesn't think she'll be going anywhere once pups are weaned and rehomed.

She's had some good grub and a bath as she was covered in fleas.

Fingers crossed now for a trouble free birth.


----------



## LittleMow

Wow, 5-7 pups, sounds like a lot of work for your sister and Penny. I know nothing about breeding, but helping my mum look after 1 puppy when she broke her ankle was hard work . Hope it all goes smoothly and they find loving homes, like Penny has.


----------



## Boxer123

A sleepy boxer ...


----------



## Lurcherlad

Breaking news!

Penny, the little chi stray my sister took in the other day went into labour a little while ago.

So far three little black pups are safely out


----------



## Kaily

Alfie earlier today asserting his dominance by making himself very big and teaching naughties. By the way I don't normally have a dog bed on dining room table, its new and not placed yet.


----------



## Linda Weasel

Lurcherlad said:


> Breaking news!
> 
> Penny, the little chi stray my sister took in the other day went into labour a little while ago.
> 
> So far three little black pups are safely out


Great news. Hope it all goes without a hitch.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Linda Weasel said:


> Great news. Hope it all goes without a hitch.


She had 6 at the last notification midnight UK time. Think it all went ok and she had no trouble. Will get a proper update.

So glad she had somewhere safe to have her puppies, rather than on the street.


----------



## Boxer123

Lurcherlad said:


> Breaking news!
> 
> Penny, the little chi stray my sister took in the other day went into labour a little while ago.
> 
> So far three little black pups are safely out


Amazing well done to your sister. Will she be finding homes for them all herself?


----------



## Boxer123

Kaily said:


> Alfie earlier today asserting his dominance by making himself very big and teaching naughties. By the way I don't normally have a dog bed on dining room table, its new and not placed yet.
> 
> View attachment 453843


How are they getting on ? Is Alfie relaxing a bit?


----------



## Kaily

Boxer123 said:


> How are they getting on ? Is Alfie relaxing a bit?


There is definite improvement and he is doing well but then he suddenly turns again. So much better than a week ago but still a long way to go. I am very hopeful.

Little one (another name coming up ) is just great. Such a happy, easy dog, although she does have some fear. I had her weighed at the vet and she is only just over 7 lbs yet happily trots along on reasonably long walks. I will have her doing hikes in a few weeks time.

Thanks for asking.


----------



## LinznMilly

Kaily said:


> There is definite improvement and he is doing well but then he suddenly turns again. So much better than a week ago but still a long way to go. I am very hopeful.
> 
> Little one (another name coming up ) is just great. Such a happy, easy dog, although she does have some fear. I had her weighed at the vet and she is only just over 7 lbs yet happily trots along on reasonably long walks. I will have her doing hikes in a few weeks time.
> 
> Thanks for asking.


So, you've decided against Honey? If so, I do hope it wasn't because of me/mine, because what you call your dog really is none of my business. Like I said, the name has to suit the dog. 

Having said that, Honey was supposed to be a placeholder name for Little Legs until I thought of something more suitable than Kristal (her original name), and it stuck.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Boxer123 said:


> Amazing well done to your sister. Will she be finding homes for them all herself?


4 boys and 2 girls safely delivered .... 2 needed my sister's help to come out so glad she had found her when she did - on the street it might have turned out differently.

The rescue she's involved with will help find homes for the pups.

Looks like mum is staying 

It will be interesting trying to work out the paternal genetics ... mum is a cross so the pups will be a definite Heinz variety


----------



## Beth78

Our reactive rovers ramble has been cancelled for a month due to covid unfortunately.
But we went and did the same route anyway as it's a nice long walk and is usually quiet on the dog front.
We had a lovely sunny walk with no drama, Whisp definitely missed all her friends being there though.


----------



## catz4m8z

Lurcherlad said:


> Looks like mum is staying


awwww, thats good to hear! Also teeny chi puppies?? squeeeee!!

Well, the first sign of truly cold weather has now happened...Ive dug out the heated dog pad! Now its just a matter of waiting for them to work out that its actually warm when they sit on it!


----------



## Kaily

LinznMilly said:


> So, you've decided against Honey? If so, I do hope it wasn't because of me/mine, because what you call your dog really is none of my business. Like I said, the name has to suit the dog.
> 
> Having said that, Honey was supposed to be a placeholder name for Little Legs until I thought of something more suitable than Kristal (her original name), and it stuck.


No not at all. Just me being an indecisive Gemini as usual.



Lurcherlad said:


> 4 boys and 2 girls safely delivered .... 2 needed my sister's help to come out so glad she had found her when she did - on the street it might have turned out differently.
> 
> The rescue she's involved with will help find homes for the pups.
> 
> Looks like mum is staying


So pleased all went well and that the lovely Mum now has a home.


----------



## Magyarmum

Just had a message to say that our new Schnauzer lad will be arriving on Sunday!


----------



## Teddy-dog

Magyarmum said:


> Just had a message to say that our new Schnauzer lad will be arriving on Sunday!


how exciting!


----------



## Teddy-dog

OH and Teddy did a fab canicross run yesterday. I went with them and took pictures  Teddy always looks so happy when he's running!


----------



## Boxer123

Magyarmum said:


> Just had a message to say that our new Schnauzer lad will be arriving on Sunday!


Let the mayhem begin !


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Teddy-dog said:


> OH and Teddy did a fab canicross run yesterday. I went with them and took pictures  Teddy always looks so happy when he's running!
> 
> View attachment 453903


Loving the colour co-ordinated outfits! Smart doggo and hooman dad looking very smart


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Magyarmum said:


> Just had a message to say that our new Schnauzer lad will be arriving on Sunday!


Another boy to spoil! Hope all goes well and he settles in with his comrades (and you of course).


----------



## LinznMilly

Lurcherlad said:


> 4 boys and 2 girls safely delivered .... 2 needed my sister's help to come out so glad she had found her when she did - on the street it might have turned out differently.
> 
> The rescue she's involved with will help find homes for the pups.
> 
> Looks like mum is staying
> 
> It will be interesting trying to work out the paternal genetics ... mum is a cross so the pups will be a definite Heinz variety


What a shame your sis is soooooo far away in the Dom Rep. 

I'm really, really puppy broody for a male Chi/Chi x/Chi mutt pup. :Bag


----------



## Lurcherlad

LinznMilly said:


> What a shame your sis is soooooo far away in the Dom Rep.
> 
> I'm really, really puppy broody for a male Chi/Chi x/Chi mutt pup. :Bag


Happy mummy with suckling pups ...










She seems very happy and relaxed apparently.

She's set up in her own apartment with full room service included


----------



## Boxer123

Lurcherlad said:


> Happy mummy with suckling pups ...
> 
> View attachment 453918
> 
> 
> She seems very happy and relaxed apparently.
> 
> She's set up in her own apartment with full room service included


So cute she looks relaxed. How lovely of your sister to take her in.


----------



## Boxer123

Teddy-dog said:


> OH and Teddy did a fab canicross run yesterday. I went with them and took pictures  Teddy always looks so happy when he's running!
> 
> View attachment 453903


Well done Teddy!


----------



## Boxer123

Love the winter sun..::


----------



## Kaily

I took this picture on my walk yesterday. Sun shining and lovely blue sky.


----------



## Teddy-dog

DanWalkersmum said:


> Loving the colour co-ordinated outfits! Smart doggo and hooman dad looking very smart





Boxer123 said:


> Well done Teddy!


thank you! They need more matchy matchy things I think :Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## LittleMow

Lurcherlad said:


> Happy mummy with suckling pups ...
> 
> View attachment 453918
> 
> 
> She seems very happy and relaxed apparently.
> 
> She's set up in her own apartment with full room service included


Awwww, how lovely, she does look like a happy, relaxed mum. Your sister got there just in the nick of time


----------



## MissKittyKat

Teddy-dog said:


> thank you! They need more matchy matchy things I think :Hilarious:Hilarious


You can't have too much colour coordination x


----------



## Kaily

I ordered a new coat, it arrived today and is a perfect fit! Really pleased with it.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Another gorgeous morning x


----------



## Guest

Another warm and humid day here. We had a long walk in the morning and just some play in the garden and cooling off in the paddling pool during the day










We've been doing a few Bush walks and I have ordered some off the Ruffwear gear to do longer hikes and walks with hydration bladders etc so excited!!! Can't wait to see her all kitted out.


----------



## Guest

Apparently Mr Monkey can protect form fire works!!!


----------



## Boxer123

Kakite said:


> Apparently Mr Monkey can protect form fire works!!!
> View attachment 454179


Ah poor Nova hope these silly fireworks stop soon.


----------



## Boxer123

I’ve just been woken up by Sox body hopping across my bedroom floor.


----------



## Guest

Boxer123 said:


> Ah poor Nova hope these silly fireworks stop soon.


Well they did tonight because we had a thunderstorm... she has never reacted to one until tonight but managed to distract her. How are your two boys?


----------



## Boxer123

Kakite said:


> Well they did tonight because we had a thunderstorm... she has never reacted to one until tonight but managed to distract her. How are your two boys?


Sox has never reacted before but we had one night where they were really close it sounded like a war zone he was worried and got in bed. The last few nights they have been far enough away to cover with music .

The boys have been to the woods this morning.


----------



## LinznMilly

Kakite said:


> Apparently Mr Monkey can protect form fire works!!!
> View attachment 454179


Poor Nova. 



Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 454193
> View attachment 454194
> View attachment 454195
> 
> 
> Sox has never reacted before but we had one night where they were really close it sounded like a war zone he was worried and got in bed. The last few nights they have been far enough away to cover with music .
> 
> The boys have been to the woods this morning.


Great pics, as ever. 

Can I be cheeky and ask what harness the boy's are wearing, please? Both my girls need new ones (Sorry - Milly needs a new one. Honey needs one she'll actually wear  )

Got an FB message from my SIL last night. She's got the girls an advent calendar each.  They're going to be ruined this year.


----------



## Boxer123

LinznMilly said:


> Poor Nova.
> 
> Great pics, as ever.
> 
> Can I be cheeky and ask what harness the boy's are wearing, please? Both my girls need new ones (Sorry - Milly needs a new one. Honey needs one she'll actually wear  )
> 
> Got an FB message from my SIL last night. She's got the girls an advent calendar each.  They're going to be ruined this year.


No problem both the boys are in perfect fit harnesses they are the only ones that fit their funny boxer bodies properly and it gives me good control over Loki wrangling. They are pricey but I've only just replaced Sox one after 4 years of having it.

More Loki spam.


----------



## Boxer123

My normally quiet routes seem very busy at the moment. I took loki out today and we bumped into a pack of very well behaved huskies. Loki had surprisingly little to say to them. We then meet a spaniel and westie. He said a quick hello but no fuss. Then of course two deer broke cover. Sox as always a good boy.


----------



## LittleMow

Our dog walks do seem to be bit busier too.

We went somewhere different yesterday and had a classic case of trigger stacking. First, a bike whizzed past on way to car. During walk a farmer in his 4x4 (who was very friendly and stopped to chat with us), drove past then did a u-turn right round us, without the squeezy cheese Bodmin would have reacted. Then, the nail in the coffin, 3 boys on (ridiculously loud) monkey bikes starting heading towards us, we lead Bodmin off the path and they turned to come straight past us! They were about 3m away, needless to say Bodmin was not impressed, and we struggled to get him past a couple of dogs after that. So, when a cyclist came out of nowhere my oh just held on to Bodmin and covered his eyes, he did ok but was shaken.

When we got him home he spent the whole evening snuggled up tight to me and spent the whole night firmly wedged into between us, head on my shoulder. He's had a quiet day today, playing in the house and garden.

Lesson learned? Don't try a new walk on a warm Sunday afternoon, when every women, man, child, dog and bike are out and about. We normally only do early/late walks at weekend, but had gone to see oh's son and he really wanted to see Bodmin, so I'd caved and agreed to bring him. It did appear a quiet walk - at first 

Here is having bit of a sulk:


----------



## LinznMilly

LittleMow said:


> Our dog walks do seem to be bit busier too.
> 
> We went somewhere different yesterday and had a classic case of trigger stacking. First, a bike whizzed past on way to car. During walk a farmer in his 4x4 (who was very friendly and stopped to chat with us), drove past then did a u-turn right round us, without the squeezy cheese Bodmin would have reacted. Then, the nail in the coffin, 3 boys on (ridiculously loud) monkey bikes starting heading towards us, we lead Bodmin off the path and they turned to come straight past us! They were about 3m away, needless to say Bodmin was not impressed, and we struggled to get him past a couple of dogs after that. So, when a cyclist came out of nowhere my oh just held on to Bodmin and covered his eyes, he did ok but was shaken.
> 
> When we got him home he spent the whole evening snuggled up tight to me and spent the whole night firmly wedged into between us, head on my shoulder. He's had a quiet day today, playing in the house and garden.
> 
> Lesson learned? Don't try a new walk on a warm Sunday afternoon, when every women, man, child, dog and bike are out and about. We normally only do early/late walks at weekend, but had gone to see oh's son and he really wanted to see Bodmin, so I'd caved and agreed to bring him. It did appear a quiet walk - at first
> 
> Here is having bit of a sulk:
> 
> View attachment 454232


So sorry about yesterday's walk. The 'like' is more 'agree' that it might be a good idea to avoid new places if there's a chance it's going to be busy.


----------



## Boxer123

LittleMow said:


> Our dog walks do seem to be bit busier too.
> 
> We went somewhere different yesterday and had a classic case of trigger stacking. First, a bike whizzed past on way to car. During walk a farmer in his 4x4 (who was very friendly and stopped to chat with us), drove past then did a u-turn right round us, without the squeezy cheese Bodmin would have reacted. Then, the nail in the coffin, 3 boys on (ridiculously loud) monkey bikes starting heading towards us, we lead Bodmin off the path and they turned to come straight past us! They were about 3m away, needless to say Bodmin was not impressed, and we struggled to get him past a couple of dogs after that. So, when a cyclist came out of nowhere my oh just held on to Bodmin and covered his eyes, he did ok but was shaken.
> 
> When we got him home he spent the whole evening snuggled up tight to me and spent the whole night firmly wedged into between us, head on my shoulder. He's had a quiet day today, playing in the house and garden.
> 
> Lesson learned? Don't try a new walk on a warm Sunday afternoon, when every women, man, child, dog and bike are out and about. We normally only do early/late walks at weekend, but had gone to see oh's son and he really wanted to see Bodmin, so I'd caved and agreed to bring him. It did appear a quiet walk - at first
> 
> Here is having bit of a sulk:
> 
> View attachment 454232


It is generally quiet around here but Sundays I avoid with Loki as it seems to be busy. I rent the field Sunday morning then do my long run on my own and they play in the garden when I get back.


----------



## Boxer123

Ps Sox would like to grumble with Bodmin life is hard.


----------



## LittleMow

Yep, thank you, I won't be making that mistake again! In better news, Bodmin's new blue flashing collar arrived, so he too can impersonate a police officer 

Now have a car for a bit will be trying to book a secure field. It's so lovely to see the boxers having a good run


----------



## Boxer123

LittleMow said:


> Yep, thank you, I won't be making that mistake again! In better news, Bodmin's new blue flashing collar arrived, so he too can impersonate a police officer
> 
> Now have a car for a bit will be trying to book a secure field. It's so lovely to see the boxers having a good run


It is important or Loki is unbearable to live with and zooms around the living room.


----------



## LittleMow

Boxer123 said:


> It is important or Loki is unbearable to live with and zooms around the living room.


I don't suppose that would impress Sox much?!


----------



## Boxer123

LittleMow said:


> I don't suppose that would impress Sox much?!


It does not he does not care for the behaviour especially near bedtime. It's funny Sox has never been one for zooms but does more since he's seen Loki. I just stand out the way nothing more painful than being taken out by a zooming boxer.


----------



## LittleMow

Oh poor Sox! He must have the best 'I'm not impressed face' ever. So expressive. 

Did laugh about the 'boxer takeout' (sorry), know how that feels, I was wiped out as teenager by my boxer and I remember it vividly - I was knocked clean off my feet ended up flat on my a*#se


----------



## Guest

Yes that's my dog


----------



## Magyarmum

So this morning Comrade Grisha decided to excavate the garden looking for small furries. Naturally he had to choose a day when it was raining.

A sample of his work.










Hard at work.










Getting really stuck in.










Muddy face.










Cleaned up - well sort of.










The face only a mother could love!


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Magyarmum said:


> So this morning Comrade Grisha decided to excavate the garden looking for small furries. Naturally he had to choose a day when it was raining.
> 
> A sample of his work.
> 
> View attachment 454465
> 
> 
> Hard at work.
> 
> View attachment 454466
> 
> 
> Getting really stuck in.
> 
> View attachment 454467
> 
> 
> Muddy face.
> 
> View attachment 454468
> 
> 
> Cleaned up - well sort of.
> 
> View attachment 454469
> 
> 
> The face only a mother could love!
> 
> View attachment 454470


He has the look of a coal miner Who's just come off shift


----------



## Magyarmum

DanWalkersmum said:


> He has the look of a coal miner Who's just come off shift


Open cast coaling! All my father's family worked down pit and I remember my Uncle Sid coming home covered in coal dust.


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Magyarmum said:


> Open cast coaling! All my father's family worked down pit and I remember my Uncle Sid coming home covered in coal dust.


Mine too! I hope it washes off


----------



## LittleMow

Magyarmum said:


> So this morning Comrade Grisha decided to excavate the garden looking for small furries. Naturally he had to choose a day when it was raining.
> 
> A sample of his work.
> 
> View attachment 454465
> 
> 
> Hard at work.
> 
> View attachment 454466
> 
> 
> Getting really stuck in.
> 
> View attachment 454467
> 
> 
> Muddy face.
> 
> View attachment 454468
> 
> 
> Cleaned up - well sort of.
> 
> View attachment 454469
> 
> 
> The face only a mother could love!
> 
> View attachment 454470


Oh dear! One of my mum's spaniels is a digger, but Grisha is taking it to a hole (pun intended) new level!


----------



## Boxer123

Magyarmum said:


> So this morning Comrade Grisha decided to excavate the garden looking for small furries. Naturally he had to choose a day when it was raining.
> 
> A sample of his work.
> 
> View attachment 454465
> 
> 
> Hard at work.
> 
> View attachment 454466
> 
> 
> Getting really stuck in.
> 
> View attachment 454467
> 
> 
> Muddy face.
> 
> View attachment 454468
> 
> 
> Cleaned up - well sort of.
> 
> View attachment 454469
> 
> 
> The face only a mother could love!
> 
> View attachment 454470


Such fun !

My ex husband was a right grumpy sod so when sox dig a huge hole in the garden me and my sister re filled it and bathed him to hide the evidence. Of course the bathroom got covered in mud so we cleaned that.

Went downstairs had forgotten to close the door there was Sox in the hole again covered in mud.


----------



## Teddy-dog

Teddy has been a tw*t today 

He has been doing SO well in the woods. I was thinking on our walk today that I might post how well he's been doing. He's been on the longline and I've managed to drop it a few time's to let him have an explore and a play with his friends. He still likes to look but his focus is so much better and it's not obsessive looking for squirrels and, when he has spotted one recently, we've had barking and a bit of lunging but he is quick to focus back on me or games. Not today!! towards the end of the walk he spots a squirrel, tries to go and barks, I hang onto him and get his focus back and play sniffy game. Clients dog has a poop so as I'm picking that up same damn squirrel pops out and Ted is off and pulls the longline out my hand! I was probably a bit complacent with it as I normally hold him short but I didn't today. Anyway he ran around for 5 mins zooming up and down until I managed to get him. He had NO interest in coming back to me! He spent a bit of time barking up the tree the squirrel went up and then he would zoom off almost out of sight and then zoom back round and zoom off again. At one point he even looked directly at me but still continued bogging off!! 

Because his focus has been so much better I had been imagining in my head that if he did go after a squirrel again maybe he would turn around and come back to me after it had gone but obviously this answered my question! :Arghh

He hasn't done this in months and months he's been so good and sometimes will just trot along next to me on the longline and focus on me and recalling really well and checking in all the time!

Here's his naughty, happy face:


----------



## Boxer123

Teddy-dog said:


> Teddy has been a tw*t today
> 
> He has been doing SO well in the woods. I was thinking on our walk today that I might post how well he's been doing. He's been on the longline and I've managed to drop it a few time's to let him have an explore and a play with his friends. He still likes to look but his focus is so much better and it's not obsessive looking for squirrels and, when he has spotted one recently, we've had barking and a bit of lunging but he is quick to focus back on me or games. Not today!! towards the end of the walk he spots a squirrel, tries to go and barks, I hang onto him and get his focus back and play sniffy game. Clients dog has a poop so as I'm picking that up same damn squirrel pops out and Ted is off and pulls the longline out my hand! I was probably a bit complacent with it as I normally hold him short but I didn't today. Anyway he ran around for 5 mins zooming up and down until I managed to get him. He had NO interest in coming back to me! He spent a bit of time barking up the tree the squirrel went up and then he would zoom off almost out of sight and then zoom back round and zoom off again. At one point he even looked directly at me but still continued bogging off!!
> 
> Because his focus has been so much better I had been imagining in my head that if he did go after a squirrel again maybe he would turn around and come back to me after it had gone but obviously this answered my question! :Arghh
> 
> He hasn't done this in months and months he's been so good and sometimes will just trot along next to me on the longline and focus on me and recalling really well and checking in all the time!
> 
> Here's his naughty, happy face:
> 
> View attachment 454486


Oh Teddy you naughty boy. Sometimes the lure of the squirrel is to much. Unless your Sox he had one literally next to him and didn't notice.


----------



## Teddy-dog

Boxer123 said:


> Oh Teddy you naughty boy. Sometimes the lure of the squirrel is to much. Unless your Sox he had one literally next to him and didn't notice.


Sox is such a good lad! I wouldn't mind the chasing if he would just come back straight after!


----------



## Boxer123

Teddy-dog said:


> Sox is such a good lad! I wouldn't mind the chasing if he would just come back straight after!


Sox learned his lesson the one time he went after a deer and lost sight of his mum his panic was evident.

I'm sure it's just a blip for Teddy he will be good boy tomorrow. Bloody squirrels are everywhere at the moment.


----------



## LinznMilly

Teddy-dog said:


> Teddy has been a tw*t today
> 
> He has been doing SO well in the woods. I was thinking on our walk today that I might post how well he's been doing. He's been on the longline and I've managed to drop it a few time's to let him have an explore and a play with his friends. He still likes to look but his focus is so much better and it's not obsessive looking for squirrels and, when he has spotted one recently, we've had barking and a bit of lunging but he is quick to focus back on me or games. Not today!! towards the end of the walk he spots a squirrel, tries to go and barks, I hang onto him and get his focus back and play sniffy game. Clients dog has a poop so as I'm picking that up same damn squirrel pops out and Ted is off and pulls the longline out my hand! I was probably a bit complacent with it as I normally hold him short but I didn't today. Anyway he ran around for 5 mins zooming up and down until I managed to get him. He had NO interest in coming back to me! He spent a bit of time barking up the tree the squirrel went up and then he would zoom off almost out of sight and then zoom back round and zoom off again. At one point he even looked directly at me but still continued bogging off!!
> 
> Because his focus has been so much better I had been imagining in my head that if he did go after a squirrel again maybe he would turn around and come back to me after it had gone but obviously this answered my question! :Arghh
> 
> He hasn't done this in months and months he's been so good and sometimes will just trot along next to me on the longline and focus on me and recalling really well and checking in all the time!
> 
> Here's his naughty, happy face:
> 
> View attachment 454486


Teddy says the squirrel did it. 

Naughty Teddy.


----------



## Teddy-dog

Boxer123 said:


> Sox learned his lesson the one time he went after a deer and lost sight of his mum his panic was evident.
> 
> I'm sure it's just a blip for Teddy he will be good boy tomorrow. Bloody squirrels are everywhere at the moment.


He is not going to the woods tomorrow so he will probably be good :Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Teddy-dog

LinznMilly said:


> Teddy says the squirrel did it.
> 
> Naughty Teddy.


He tells my they tease him from the trees


----------



## LinznMilly

Teddy-dog said:


> He tells my they tease him from the trees


Milly agrees wholeheartedly.


----------



## LinznMilly

I've pulled a muscle in my neck, just trying to turn over in bed. Had to put my arm, bent at the elbow, over my head just to be able to tolerate getting out of bed. Co-codamol, wheatgerm pack and diclofenac gel rubbed into the area so far haven't touched it.

I've no idea how I'm going to walk the girls today - especially Millyl. :Inpain


----------



## LittleMow

LinznMilly said:


> I've pulled a muscle in my neck, just trying to turn over in bed. Had to put my arm, bent at the elbow, over my head just to be able to tolerate getting out of bed. Co-codamol, wheatgerm pack and diclofenac gel rubbed into the area so far haven't touched it.
> 
> I've no idea how I'm going to walk the girls today - especially Millyl. :Inpain


Oh no, sorry you're in so much pain, hope it eases soon and that you're lovely ladies look after you today


----------



## Boxer123

LinznMilly said:


> I've pulled a muscle in my neck, just trying to turn over in bed. Had to put my arm, bent at the elbow, over my head just to be able to tolerate getting out of bed. Co-codamol, wheatgerm pack and diclofenac gel rubbed into the area so far haven't touched it.
> 
> I've no idea how I'm going to walk the girls today - especially Millyl. :Inpain


Oh no that honestly is the most painful thing. Hopefully it will ease throughout the day.


----------



## LinznMilly

LittleMow said:


> Oh no, sorry you're in so much pain, hope it eases soon and that you're lovely ladies look after you today


Thank you. I'll settle for Milly not being a complete goofball. Honey will just spend the day as a thigh attachment. 



Boxer123 said:


> Oh no that honestly is the most painful thing. Hopefully it will ease throughout the day.


Thank you. I hope so, too. If it doesn't, I can see myself phone my bro and asking him to take them for the day.


----------



## Magyarmum

LinznMilly said:


> I've pulled a muscle in my neck, just trying to turn over in bed. Had to put my arm, bent at the elbow, over my head just to be able to tolerate getting out of bed. Co-codamol, wheatgerm pack and diclofenac gel rubbed into the area so far haven't touched it.
> 
> I've no idea how I'm going to walk the girls today - especially Millyl. :Inpain


Now that is painful!

Have you got a silk scarf to wrap around your neck or at least something soft to keep your neck warm? Silk is best though.


----------



## LinznMilly

Magyarmum said:


> Now that is painful!
> 
> Have you got a silk scarf to wrap around your neck or at least something soft to keep your neck warm? Silk is best though.


Certainly is! I have a woolen scarf, but not silk. I've been thinking about that a lot. Might be worth a try.

Thought about calling bro and asking him if he'd have the girls (I know my SiL would jump at the chance!), but I couldn't bring myself to do it.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Ouch! Sounds like an emergency appointment with a chiropractor might be in order.


----------



## LinznMilly

Magyarmum said:


> Now that is painful!
> 
> Have you got a silk scarf to wrap around your neck or at least something soft to keep your neck warm? Silk is best though.


Woollen scarf around my neck right now.



Lurcherlad said:


> Ouch! Sounds like an emergency appointment with a chiropractor might be in order.


I was thinking physiotherapist as I'm already under their care for the other side of my neck.


----------



## Magyarmum

LinznMilly said:


> Woollen scarf around my neck right now.
> 
> I was thinking physiotherapist as I'm already under their care for the other side of my neck.


Good, hope it helps. In winter I get a stiff neck if I don't keep my neck warm with a scarf or a polo neck sweater. Pure silk is the best but extremely difficult to find these days.


----------



## Magyarmum

I don't know what they're doing at the other end the village but we've had heavy trucks trundling through the village all week long. And what with all the tractors coming and going the road is thick with mud.

I'd planned to take the boys (one by one) a walk up the main road, something we can only do when the weather is cool because there's no shade. Took one look at all the mud and changed my mind and we ended up doing a potter round the village green instead. For some reason the boys enjoy it maybe because people use it every day so there's always something interesting to sniff, Just hope over the weekend the weather improves and then we can take a walk along the cart track.

Only a couple of photos

Gwylim next to the memorial to the 1956 uprising.










Comrade Grisha refusing to move cos it means going inside.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Woody content to walk home on his own tonight!


----------



## Boxer123

I'm Tired hooman...


----------



## Lurcherlad

Oh Jack!










No point of using a pillow here!


----------



## Teddy-dog

Think they've all got that Friday feeling.....


----------



## LinznMilly

I can't stop thinking about something that happened yesterday afternoon.

We were on our way back home, when a father (eyes glued to his phone while his other hand pushed a bicycle ) and son headed towards us. Father passed us by. Son, about 4y/o hesitated, clearly afraid of the girls. He called to his dad for help - literally saying "help me, daddy!"









Father just snapped back "It's alright! Look at the size of it [Honey - I don't think he even noticed Milly] man! Get a move on!" 

I picked Honey up and body blocked Milly, so the poor kid could run past.

He's been on my mind ever since.


----------



## Boxer123

LinznMilly said:


> I can't stop thinking about something that happened yesterday afternoon.
> 
> We were on our way back home, when a father (eyes glued to his phone while his other hand pushed a bicycle ) and son headed towards us. Father passed us by. Son, about 4y/o hesitated, clearly afraid of the girls. He called to his dad for help - literally saying "help me, daddy!"
> 
> Father just snapped back "It's alright! Look at the size of it [Honey - I don't think he even noticed Milly] man! Get a move on!"
> 
> I picked Honey up and body blocked Milly, so the poor kid could run past.
> 
> He's been on my mind ever since.


Poor child I always think if that's how parents behave in public image how they behave behind closed doors.


----------



## LinznMilly

Boxer123 said:


> Poor child I always think if that's how parents behave in public image how they behave behind closed doors.


It's the second time I've came across them. The first time it was just me and Honey. Dad reacted in a similar way then, too.

I empathise with the kid. I've been there. Not just with dogs, but with a fear of falling down stairs that I still haven't fully gotten over (I'm OK on normal stairs, but escalators . . . I avoid them like the plague!). The dad's attitude really doesn't help.


----------



## Lurcherlad

LinznMilly said:


> I can't stop thinking about something that happened yesterday afternoon.
> 
> We were on our way back home, when a father (eyes glued to his phone while his other hand pushed a bicycle ) and son headed towards us. Father passed us by. Son, about 4y/o hesitated, clearly afraid of the girls. He called to his dad for help - literally saying "help me, daddy!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Father just snapped back "It's alright! Look at the size of it [Honey - I don't think he even noticed Milly] man! Get a move on!"
> 
> I picked Honey up and body blocked Milly, so the poor kid could run past.
> 
> He's been on my mind ever since.


I know what you mean ... some parents just cba it seems


----------



## Guest

We did a 7km bush walk today. Tried out Novas new pack which fits snacks, 2x water bladders and a collapsible bowl.


----------



## Boxer123

Kakite said:


> We did a 7km bush walk today. Tried out Novas new pack which fits snacks, 2x water bladders and a collapsible bowl.
> View attachment 454664
> 
> View attachment 454665
> 
> View attachment 454666


I like that was thinking of getting one for Loki to see if it has a calming effect.


----------



## Boxer123

It's a no thank you to wet Sunday morning at boxer HQ.


----------



## Kaily

Pouring with rain here too. I could really do with a nice long walk but not looking hopeful. Getting a bit stir crazy.

Ha if I put one of those backpacks on my little dogs it would squash them. :Hilarious


----------



## Boxer123

Kaily said:


> Pouring with rain here too. I could really do with a nice long walk but not looking hopeful. Getting a bit stir crazy.
> 
> Ha if I put one of those backpacks on my little dogs it would squash them. :Hilarious


That's the plan with Loki !


----------



## Jason25

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 454667
> It's a no thank you to wet Sunday morning at boxer HQ.


Same lol








She went to the back door to go out, took one look at the weather and retreated back to the sofa :Hilarious


----------



## Kaily

Boxer123 said:


> That's the plan with Loki !


If you squash him he won't be able move. Maybe a rocket up his bum would get him moving forward better.


----------



## Guest

@Boxer123 Hahahaha. It definitely has tired her out a bit more than usual. Was quite nice not having to carry her stuff as well as mine 

@Kailey now my husband is talking about getting her boots as well... lol


----------



## Boxer123

Jason25 said:


> Same lol
> View attachment 454668
> 
> She went to the back door to go out, took one look at the weather and retreated back to the sofa :Hilarious


Fair weather ! I don't mind walking in the rain at all but these two are no fun.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Kakite said:


> @Boxer123 Hahahaha. It definitely has tired her out a bit more than usual. Was quite nice not having to carry her stuff as well as mine
> 
> @Kailey now my husband is talking about getting her boots as well... lol


Woody had boots when he injured a paw, they were great once he got used to them. I keep them around incase we go on a super long hike as they may be useful. X


----------



## Kaily

@Kailey _now my husband is talking about getting her boots as well... lol_ [/QUOTE]

What are the boots for?


----------



## Guest

Kaily said:


> @Kailey _now my husband is talking about getting her boots as well... lol_


What are the boots for?[/QUOTE]
Hiking


----------



## MissKittyKat

It's definitely wet!

Doing a quick walk around the block as Woody won't toilet in the garden.

Hes not fussed though!


----------



## Kaily

This is us now. Hoping for a brighter afternoon.


----------



## Jason25

Boxer123 said:


> Fair weather ! I don't mind walking in the rain at all but these two are no fun.


It didn't last long, I clipped her on her lead and lured her to the door with hotdog 

Had a funny morning, met a lady who meant well but it caused daisy to react lol. So we get out the car and some lady has seen daisy, walks over and asks if he's called floyd, I said no, she's called daisy and she's a bit nervous of people so please keep your distance. On that note the woman looks straight at her and goes "HELLOOO DAISYYYY!!!!!!"

:Facepalm:Facepalm:Facepalm:Facepalm:Facepalm
ofcourse she replied with 5 barks and grumble. But she then piped down and stayed by my side. She stayed loose leash the whole time with no lunging.

we didn't let it bother us tho and carried on with our walk along the sea front. We walked past walkers, joggers, people with dogs. Must of been about 100 people all together and she didn't react or even pay much attention to them


----------



## Beth78

Jason25 said:


> It didn't last long, I clipped her on her lead and lured her to the door with hotdog
> 
> Had a funny morning, met a lady who meant well but it caused daisy to react lol. So we get out the car and some lady has seen daisy, walks over and asks if he's called floyd, I said no, she's called daisy and she's a bit nervous of people so please keep your distance. On that note the woman looks straight at her and goes "HELLOOO DAISYYYY!!!!!!"
> 
> :Facepalm:Facepalm:Facepalm:Facepalm:Facepalm
> ofcourse she replied with 5 barks and grumble. But she then piped down and stayed by my side. She stayed loose leash the whole time with no lunging.
> 
> we didn't let it bother us tho and carried on with our walk along the sea front. We walked past walkers, joggers, people with dogs. Must of been about 100 people all together and she didn't react or even pay much attention to them


Well done Daisy.
People can be so deaf sometimes, we had a man walk up to us the other day on a walk. I said she's abit nervous of new people, the man then proceeded to scruff her on the head and said " she's fine with me " then walked off leaving us both speechless


----------



## Beth78

Kaily said:


> This is us now. Hoping for a brighter afternoon.
> 
> View attachment 454696
> 
> 
> View attachment 454697


Aaw little bundles of warm sleepiness.


----------



## Beth78

Whisp is very hopeful for hearing the W word, we are going at midday so my sister who rarely gets up before 12 can walk with us. Need to get her out of the house somehow.


----------



## LinznMilly

Jason25 said:


> It didn't last long, I clipped her on her lead and lured her to the door with hotdog
> 
> Had a funny morning, met a lady who meant well but it caused daisy to react lol. So we get out the car and some lady has seen daisy, walks over and asks if he's called floyd, I said no, she's called daisy and she's a bit nervous of people so please keep your distance. On that note the woman looks straight at her and goes "HELLOOO DAISYYYY!!!!!!"
> 
> :Facepalm:Facepalm:Facepalm:Facepalm:Facepalm
> ofcourse she replied with 5 barks and grumble. But she then piped down and stayed by my side. She stayed loose leash the whole time with no lunging.
> 
> we didn't let it bother us tho and carried on with our walk along the sea front. We walked past walkers, joggers, people with dogs. Must of been about 100 people all together and she didn't react or even pay much attention to them


Well done, Daisy!



Beth78 said:


> Well done Daisy.
> People can be so deaf sometimes, we had a man walk up to us the other day on a walk. I said she's abit nervous of new people, the man then proceeded to scruff her on the head and said " she's fine with me " then walked off leaving us both speechless


That happened to us early on in the week. Someone passing us by decided to randomly pet Milly on the head - not a word to either of us, leaning over her to do so. Even she had a look on her face that read "WTF?" 

He went to do the same to Honey, who was crouching close to the wall, leg raised. I regained my composure and called "Leave her alone!". He straightened up and carried on without a backward glance.


----------



## LinznMilly

Me and the girls now;








Lazy Sundays.


----------



## Teddy-dog

Jason25 said:


> It didn't last long, I clipped her on her lead and lured her to the door with hotdog
> 
> Had a funny morning, met a lady who meant well but it caused daisy to react lol. So we get out the car and some lady has seen daisy, walks over and asks if he's called floyd, I said no, she's called daisy and she's a bit nervous of people so please keep your distance. On that note the woman looks straight at her and goes "HELLOOO DAISYYYY!!!!!!"
> 
> :Facepalm:Facepalm:Facepalm:Facepalm:Facepalm
> ofcourse she replied with 5 barks and grumble. But she then piped down and stayed by my side. She stayed loose leash the whole time with no lunging.
> 
> we didn't let it bother us tho and carried on with our walk along the sea front. We walked past walkers, joggers, people with dogs. Must of been about 100 people all together and she didn't react or even pay much attention to them


Aw well done Daisy!! 
I have this with a rescue greyhound a walk though. He is super nervous. Has got much better but really was terrified when they first got him. People are his main fear and he wouldn't even walk up the street for months. He comes out now and up the street but if someone is coming down they always say something and I say that he's really nervous of people and then they continue to talk at him and say hello and how handsome he is. And he is but really you just want them to move on and go away do you can get on with your walk! He has got much better but it annoys me


----------



## Boxer123

LinznMilly said:


> Me and the girls now;
> View attachment 454727
> 
> Lazy Sundays.


Dirty dancing, Loki snugs and Christmas tree all is well with the world.


----------



## Boxer123

Just asked loki if he needed a wee not sure I deserve the death stare as an answer...


----------



## Kaily

A touch of decadence.


----------



## Teddy-dog

Two walks today. No squirrel madness. Time for cuddles before I go do the horses


----------



## Boxer123

Teddy-dog said:


> Two walks today. No squirrel madness. Time for cuddles before I go do the horses
> 
> View attachment 454875


Good boy Teddy. He looks cosy!


----------



## LinznMilly

Teddy-dog said:


> Two walks today. No squirrel madness. Time for cuddles before I go do the horses
> 
> View attachment 454875


Good boy, Teds.

Cuddle time here, too;


----------



## Magyarmum

Search and rescue Schnauzer


----------



## Boxer123

World wrestling federation!


----------



## Kaily

Woodland Walkies.


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 454944
> World wrestling federation!


My two boys (human) were obsessed with wwf and were often doing this exact same move used to drive me crazy!


----------



## Boxer123

DanWalkersmum said:


> My two boys (human) were obsessed with wwf and were often doing this exact same move used to drive me crazy!


They would get on well with boxers but I bet they didn't chew each other's leg like drumsticks!


----------



## Boxer123

Kaily said:


> Woodland Walkies.
> 
> View attachment 454972


It's looking very calm are things improving?


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Boxer123 said:


> They would get on well with boxers but I bet they didn't chew each other's leg like drumsticks!


Hahaha, no, but a few bruises and tears I was a good ref and counted them out and diverted their attention with snacks!


----------



## Boxer123

DanWalkersmum said:


> Hahaha, no, but a few bruises and tears I was a good ref and counted them out and diverted their attention with snacks!


Yep that sounds like boxers


----------



## Kaily

Boxer123 said:


> It's looking very calm are things improving?


Unfortunately not. Fine on walks but anything else is really difficult. Alfie is refusing to even consider friendship and they are having regular spats.


----------



## Boxer123

Kaily said:


> Unfortunately not. Fine on walks but anything else is really difficult. Alfie is refusing to even consider friendship and they are having regular spats.


Oh Alfie you are giving mum a hard time. I am very lucky I realise Sox is so tolerant. They look so relaxed on walks hopefully with time he will accept her.


----------



## Guest

It's getting so hot here, almost summer now  we got Nova a better fitting swim vest, as she just loves swimming in the ocean between the waves now and I worry about her not wearing one. She did have one but it wasn't fitting nicely, so a hassle to put it on and she wasn't very fond of it.


----------



## MissKittyKat

It's a gorgeous morning x


----------



## Lurcherlad

Jack wet the bed last night.

He was lying next to me on my bed and kept reefing.

He often decides to have a bath in the middle of the night so I wasn’t concerned except he wouldn’t settle when I stroked him and told him to settle. (The fidgeting and slurping gets on my nerves after a while).

Because he wouldn’t stop, I eventually shone my phone light on him and there was a wet patch on the duvet and he was dribbling a bit of wee. I think he was licking the leg that was being dribbled on rather than his sheath, so maybe didn’t realise he was leaking?

I took him straight out to the garden and he did a proper wee.

Obviously, I’ll get a sample checked for uti but it could be his age, I guess (around 12).

I’ll be using puppy pads under a fleece wherever he lays for now too and making sure he gets taken out last thing at night for an empty before bed.

OH will think I’ve wet the bed when he wakes and sees my bed’s stripped!


----------



## Guest

MissKittyKat said:


> It's a gorgeous morning x
> 
> View attachment 455025


I love that shot


----------



## Boxer123

Lurcherlad said:


> Jack wet the bed last night.
> 
> He was lying next to me on my bed and kept reefing.
> 
> He often decides to have a bath in the middle of the night so I wasn't concerned except he wouldn't settle when I stroked him and told him to settle. (The fidgeting and slurping gets on my nerves after a while).
> 
> Because he wouldn't stop, I eventually shone my phone light on him and there was a wet patch on the duvet and he was dribbling a bit of wee. I think he was licking the leg that was being dribbled on rather than his sheath, so maybe didn't realise he was leaking?
> 
> I took him straight out to the garden and he did a proper wee.
> 
> Obviously, I'll get a sample checked for uti but it could be his age, I guess (around 12).
> 
> I'll be using puppy pads under a fleece wherever he lays for now too and making sure he gets taken out last thing at night for an empty before bed.
> 
> OH will think I've wet the bed when he wakes and sees my bed's stripped!


Poor Jack Sox ate to much snow and wet the bed once he was very upset. Hope all is well.


----------



## Guest

Poor Jack @Lurcherlad

Nova sends cuddles


----------



## Guest

Kakite said:


> It's getting so hot here, almost summer now  we got Nova a better fitting swim vest, as she just loves swimming in the ocean between the waves now and I worry about her not wearing one. She did have one but it wasn't fitting nicely, so a hassle to put it on and she wasn't very fond of it.
> 
> View attachment 455012


Where are u from?
Australia?
You should check https://labrescuenc.org/blog/ to find some info about dogs flavours. That could be very helpful for you.


----------



## Guest

Kabazzi said:


> Where are u from?
> Australia?


New Zealand


----------



## Lurcherlad

Kakite said:


> Poor Jack @Lurcherlad
> 
> Nova sends cuddles
> 
> View attachment 455028


Soul siblings I see from her sleeping arrangements


----------



## Lurcherlad

Boxer123 said:


> Poor Jack Sox ate to much snow and wet the bed once he was very upset. Hope all is well.


Not managed to grab a sample yet. Hope to get one so I can pop it to the vet tomorrow for a quick check and go from there.

Though he seems absolutely "normal" today.


----------



## ForestWomble

Very proud of Bungo, I was busy in the bedroom when he gave one bark from the lounge and came to find me, he wanted me to follow and I came into the lounge to find something wrong with one of my gerbils, Ash, thankfully Ash is fine now, but I am just so proud of Bungo telling me something was wrong.


----------



## LinznMilly

ForestWomble said:


> Very proud of Bungo, I was busy in the bedroom when he gave one bark from the lounge and came to find me, he wanted me to follow and I came into the lounge to find something wrong with one of my gerbils, Ash, thankfully Ash is fine now, but I am just so proud of Bungo telling me something was wrong.


Well done, Bungo.


----------



## Nonnie

Wasnt forecast, but we had some sun this morning. Rained since 12.30 though.

20201118_093024 by Ned Ster, on Flickr


----------



## SusieRainbow

Reena is just back from the vet following a dental under GA. Happily she didn't need any extractions, a huge relief after having 13 teeth out 18 months ago !
She was ravenous having missed her breakfast - oh, the trauma ! .I've given her half a pouch of salmon mousse as don't want to make her sick. 
The vet also took a biopsy of a little lump on her left flank and clipped her claws.


----------



## LinznMilly

SusieRainbow said:


> Reena is just back from the vet following a dental under GA. Happily she didn't need any extractions, a huge relief after having 13 teeth out 18 months ago !
> She was ravenous having missed her breakfast - oh, the trauma ! .I've given her half a pouch of salmon mousse as don't want to make her sick.
> The vet also took a biopsy of a little lump on her left flank and clipped her claws.


Good to hear she didn't need any teeth out. Sending "Nothing serious" vibes for the biopsy results.


----------



## Boxer123

Hope your feeling better soon Reena the boxers send love.



SusieRainbow said:


> Reena is just back from the vet following a dental under GA. Happily she didn't need any extractions, a huge relief after having 13 teeth out 18 months ago !
> She was ravenous having missed her breakfast - oh, the trauma ! .I've given her half a pouch of salmon mousse as don't want to make her sick.
> The vet also took a biopsy of a little lump on her left flank and clipped her claws.


----------



## Teddy-dog

Lurcherlad said:


> Jack wet the bed last night.
> 
> He was lying next to me on my bed and kept reefing.
> 
> He often decides to have a bath in the middle of the night so I wasn't concerned except he wouldn't settle when I stroked him and told him to settle. (The fidgeting and slurping gets on my nerves after a while).
> 
> Because he wouldn't stop, I eventually shone my phone light on him and there was a wet patch on the duvet and he was dribbling a bit of wee. I think he was licking the leg that was being dribbled on rather than his sheath, so maybe didn't realise he was leaking?
> 
> I took him straight out to the garden and he did a proper wee.
> 
> Obviously, I'll get a sample checked for uti but it could be his age, I guess (around 12).
> 
> I'll be using puppy pads under a fleece wherever he lays for now too and making sure he gets taken out last thing at night for an empty before bed.
> 
> OH will think I've wet the bed when he wakes and sees my bed's stripped!


oh poor Jack! Hope it's nothing. I know the feeling of getting annoyed at the sound of it - Teddy sometimes does it on a night when we're going to sleep!



ForestWomble said:


> Very proud of Bungo, I was busy in the bedroom when he gave one bark from the lounge and came to find me, he wanted me to follow and I came into the lounge to find something wrong with one of my gerbils, Ash, thankfully Ash is fine now, but I am just so proud of Bungo telling me something was wrong.


aww well done Bungo! Glad Ash is ok too 



SusieRainbow said:


> Reena is just back from the vet following a dental under GA. Happily she didn't need any extractions, a huge relief after having 13 teeth out 18 months ago !
> She was ravenous having missed her breakfast - oh, the trauma ! .I've given her half a pouch of salmon mousse as don't want to make her sick.
> The vet also took a biopsy of a little lump on her left flank and clipped her claws.


Awwww glad all went well!


----------



## Teddy-dog

Why does he always look so handsome when he's hunting for something :Hilarious


----------



## SusieRainbow

LinznMilly said:


> Good to hear she didn't need any teeth out. Sending "Nothing serious" vibes for the biopsy results.


Reena is detemined to gve me more grey hairs and high blood pressure ! I'm relieved about her teeth but obviously concerned about the lump. It's only tiny, about little finger-nail size and quite squidgy and mobile.


----------



## Boxer123

Teddy-dog said:


> Why does he always look so handsome when he's hunting for something :Hilarious
> 
> View attachment 455063


He is very handsome!


----------



## Boxer123

No thank you morning... boxer HQ is having a slow start today.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Jack’s sample showed all perfectly normal and no infection or crystals, etc.

Vet thought it might relate to his increased intake of water following a recent tweak by me of his wet:dry food ratios.

I’m going switch them back or move the dry to morning so he if he wants a big drink it will be earlier, which he can access 24/7 (and a wee trip as late as possible) and see if that helps. 

Otherwise, she says it could just be age related incontinence and she’s written him up for the relevant meds to try if he doesn’t settle in a week after the changes.

Obviously, if no improvement either way, we’ll look further.


----------



## DanWalkersmum

good news! Let's hope things settle and no meds are needed.


----------



## tabelmabel

Thank your lucky stars we dont have smell o vision on pet forums:









Looks lovely. Smells rank:Vomit:Vomit

2nd time this week Tilly has rolled in a dead fish. Bleurrgh. And this is post shower and shampoo.

Her recall was super sharp which prevented a second rolling. Just a pity i didnt catch her before the first one.

My pal's springer was running about with it in his mouth for a while. Heaven knows what his breath is like. Then he got hold of a dead goose. Luckily again till recalled fast. And murph wont touch dead and decaying things.

Im swithering about spraying some grooming spray on her to mask it a bit.

But it might combine into something altogether more pungent.:Wtf


----------



## Boxer123

tabelmabel said:


> Thank your lucky stars we dont have smell o vision on pet forums:
> View attachment 455107
> 
> 
> Looks lovely. Smells rank:Vomit:Vomit
> 
> 2nd time this week Tilly has rolled in a dead fish. Bleurrgh. And this is post shower and shampoo.
> 
> Her recall was super sharp which prevented a second rolling. Just a pity i didnt catch her before the first one.
> 
> My pal's springer was running about with it in his mouth for a while. Heaven knows what his breath is like. Then he got hold of a dead goose. Luckily again till recalled fast. And murph wont touch dead and decaying things.
> 
> Im swithering about spraying some grooming spray on her to mask it a bit.
> 
> But it might combine into something altogether more pungent.:Wtf


:Hungover


----------



## tabelmabel

It's sooooooo bad @Boxer123 . I might have to put her back in the shower and stick some conditioner on this time.

After monday's roll, one shower cleared it pretty well. But i think it was the same fish, further decayed!!

Oh no. I am going to wash her again. It is filling the whole house.

I always sanitise that playmobil school every thursday and it is the fiddliest job. I must set to work. Right now!


----------



## LinznMilly

tabelmabel said:


> It's sooooooo bad @Boxer123 . I might have to put her back in the shower and stick some conditioner on this time.
> 
> After monday's roll, one shower cleared it pretty well. But i think it was the same fish, further decayed!!
> 
> Oh no. I am going to wash her again. It is filling the whole house.
> 
> I always sanitise that playmobil school every thursday and it is the fiddliest job. I must set to work. Right now!


:Hungover I don't think I need smellovision. :Hungover

_Tilly_!! Santa won't come if you keep being norty!


----------



## tabelmabel

She has had another shower and im standing over a pot of mince and some spuds so the smell is diminishing thank goodness!


----------



## LinznMilly

There's a small "play area" (nothing there except a rubber floor and some stools painted and shaped as toadstools), that allows dogs in - mainly because attempts to ban them went ignored and not many parents of small kids use it anyway. 

Milly's been in my face, whining all day, so I caved and took her there for some 1-2-1 lead-free time. We practiced recall (~50% success rate), Find It and Drop it, plus some weaves between the "toadstools".

35mins and a Kong later and she's curled up on the settee for a snooze. :Smug


----------



## Boxer123

tabelmabel said:


> It's sooooooo bad @Boxer123 . I might have to put her back in the shower and stick some conditioner on this time.





tabelmabel said:


> After monday's roll, one shower cleared it pretty well. But i think it was the same fish, further decayed!!
> 
> Oh no. I am going to wash her again. It is filling the whole house.
> 
> I always sanitise that playmobil school every thursday and it is the fiddliest job. I must set to work. Right now!


I remember sox and lily rolling in something old and dead took days to get the smell off ! Good luck


----------



## DanWalkersmum

tabelmabel said:


> She has had another shower and im standing over a pot of mince and some spuds so the smell is diminishing thank goodness!


I do hope you disposed of the offending rotting fish so it can't happen again? :Joyful:Joyful:Joyful


----------



## tabelmabel

Oh no i never went near it @DanWalkersmum ! I dont know what kind it was but it was a fair size. My pal had to go right near it as she got her springer ti release it from his grip. So she got a close quarter inspection and said it was full of eggs and totally putrid. Gross out.

It's lying in amongst some reeds. I will just need to rearrange my walks to avoid that area.

How long will it take to decay to nothingness?

Any guesses?


----------



## LinznMilly

LinznMilly said:


> Milly's been in my face, whining all day, so


I should mention, in Milly's case, this is typical attention seeking/I want a walk behaviour.


----------



## Boxer123

tabelmabel said:


> Oh no i never went near it @DanWalkersmum ! I dont know what kind it was but it was a fair size. My pal had to go right near it as she got her springer ti release it from his grip. So she got a close quarter inspection and said it was full of eggs and totally putrid. Gross out.
> 
> It's lying in amongst some reeds. I will just need to rearrange my walks to avoid that area.
> 
> How long will it take to decay to nothingness?
> 
> Any guesses?


I'm sure she wouldn't roll in it again look at that face innocent.


----------



## Teddy-dog

LinznMilly said:


> I should mention, in Milly's case, this is typical attention seeking/I want a walk behaviour.


Teddy loves a good old whine too when he wants something!

@tabelmabel sounds gross! I'm lucky that Teddy doesn't really do rolling in things! (Unlucky in other areas though :Hilarious). But Basil, my parents whippet, rolls in all sorts!


----------



## Boxer123

LinznMilly said:


> I should mention, in Milly's case, this is typical attention seeking/I want a walk behaviour.


This is what I get completely impossible to work.


----------



## DanWalkersmum

tabelmabel said:


> Oh no i never went near it @DanWalkersmum ! I dont know what kind it was but it was a fair size. My pal had to go right near it as she got her springer ti release it from his grip. So she got a close quarter inspection and said it was full of eggs and totally putrid. Gross out.
> 
> It's lying in amongst some reeds. I will just need to rearrange my walks to avoid that area.
> 
> How long will it take to decay to nothingness?
> 
> Any guesses?


I have no idea, but I would be wondering what caused its demise and avoid that area anyway if possible, just in case it is toxic to dogs?, not worth the risk IMO.


----------



## tabelmabel

My pal seemed to think it had met a natural end as it had the eggs in it. Definitely wasn't a salmon though!


----------



## Boxer123

Just out with Sox a lady stopped to comment on how friendly and playful he looked. He was so happy to show her his ball. She thought he was much younger.


----------



## Nonnie

Had to cut our walk short (should have been out until lunchtime!) as yet again people have no control of their dogs and im sick of Ned getting nipped. 

Meant to rain later, so will try again then.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Nonnie said:


> Had to cut our walk short (should have been out until lunchtime!) as yet again people have no control of their dogs and im sick of Ned getting nipped.
> 
> Meant to rain later, so will try again then.


Infuriating! 

A new neighbour with a bouncy, untrained "poo" thing came in the field this morning just as we were leaving and said "no, we'll go this way because that dog (Jack) is scared of other dogs" and headed away before letting it off.

An improvement on the other day when it hurtled across the field to jump all over him.

I didn't bother correcting her that Jack isn't scared, just doesn't like being jumped on ..... if she respects his space and controls her dog, I'm happy so thanked her and smiled.

Hopefully, that's one (of the many) we won't need to dodge.

ime the rain keeps the numpties at hone, so good luck for you and Ned later


----------



## LinznMilly

Nonnie said:


> Had to cut our walk short (should have been out until lunchtime!) as yet again people have no control of their dogs and im sick of Ned getting nipped.
> 
> Meant to rain later, so will try again then.


Happened to us yesterday.

***​I'm a terrible dog owner. :Bag

Mum gave me a Google Mini this morning. It was an unwanted freebie that came with her broadband or mobile phone contract or something.

Anyway I decided to try it out and asked it to play Christmas songs, then managed to pause it. I realised a few minutes later, after thinking I'd turned it off, and tapped Play from my phone. It started playing Stop the Cavalry. Milly nearly _sh!t _herself, looked at the speaker as if to say WTF was that? I was _weak_! :Hilarious

I'll put myself on Santa's Naughty List. :Bag.

Asked it to play soothing pet music and it's now got some Tibetan music on.


----------



## Guest

Beach fun


----------



## Boxer123

This morning started with a sleepy cold boxer.


----------



## Boxer123

Now he is happy after a run and play.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Jack's had his walk and now back to snoozing


----------



## Boxer123

Sox is joining Jack with Saturday snoozes.


----------



## Kaily

I have another ball fiend!










I have finally called her Daisy. 










Things have settled down a lot between her and Alfie in the last few days. They aren't best friends but tolerating each other much better.


----------



## Boxer123

Kaily said:


> I have another ball fiend!
> 
> View attachment 455260
> 
> 
> I have finally called her Daisy.
> 
> View attachment 455261


----------



## LinznMilly

Kaily said:


> I have another ball fiend!
> 
> View attachment 455260
> 
> 
> I have finally called her Daisy.
> 
> View attachment 455261
> 
> 
> Things have settled down a lot between her and Alfie in the last few days. They aren't best friends but tolerating each other much better.


She's coming on really well. Daisy suits her.


----------



## Kaily

LinznMilly said:


> She's coming on really well. Daisy suits her.


Thank you. She was Crunchie for a week which I loved but it just wasn't her!


----------



## tabelmabel

Great news, kaily! Is it about 3 weeks they have been together or a little longer? Must be a relief that it can work out into the longer term. She suits Daisy!

A t shirt arrived today which im going to give to OH for christmas. I saw it and it suits him perfectly


----------



## Kaily

tabelmabel said:


> Great news, kaily! Is it about 3 weeks they have been together or a little longer? Must be a relief that it can work out into the longer term. She suits Daisy!


Yes 3 weeks was the magic time scale, just as you said!


----------



## Magyarmum

Bottoms up!


----------



## Lurcherlad

Jack's changed to the other end of the sofa 










It's a hard life!


----------



## Torin.

Please behold the goodest of boys who has been having a mad dash of a week of muzzle training with a muzzle that's brand new to him, rather than his normal one. I've had to progress up through the stages much faster than I would otherwise, and as a result there's been basically no time (or spare food from his daily allowance) for anything more fun. Except today it was nice and sunny without any fog or rain, so we took it on the road (well, to the field) a little to try and get him used to moving in one vs standading still, and having it put on/ taken off/ bodyparts poked in places that aren't my living room.









Would be really nice if the weather would co-operate for a couple more days, because this was a lovely break in the tedium for me, let alone Cad.


----------



## Boxer123

Monday is not welcome at boxer HQ.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Woody enjoying the emptiness of the field this morning. He's had a busy weekend and was so tired last night so he must have slept well as all spritely again this morning.

Dont think my soon to be 6 year old will ever properly grow up


----------



## Boxer123

MissKittyKat said:


> Woody enjoying the emptiness of the field this morning. He's had a busy weekend and was so tired last night so he must have slept well as all spritely again this morning.
> 
> Donr think my soon to be 6 year old will ever property grow up
> 
> View attachment 455420


Looks lovely it's all dark and miserable here the boys still aren't up.


----------



## Magyarmum

A Schnauzer should never go anywhere without a soft cushion to lie on.


----------



## Boxer123

Magyarmum said:


> A Schnauzer should never go anywhere without a soft cushion to lie on.
> 
> View attachment 455421


Brilliant!


----------



## MissKittyKat

Boxer123 said:


> Looks lovely it's all dark and miserable here the boys still aren't up.



It's lovely again here, on the verge of a frost and lovely clear sky's x


----------



## Lurcherlad

Jack's not in a rush to go walking this morning


----------



## Guest

We had a lovely evening today 

It was warm but not too hot and humid.


----------



## Beth78

Whisp is enjoying abit of sunshine today, after the squishiest walk in the woods.


----------



## Boxer123

Beth78 said:


> Whisp is enjoying abit of sunshine today, after the squishiest walk in the woods.
> 
> View attachment 455448


Brilliant photo she looks so happy and relaxed.


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Kakite said:


> View attachment 455428
> 
> We had a lovely evening today
> 
> It was warm but not too hot and humid.
> 
> View attachment 455426
> 
> 
> View attachment 455429
> 
> View attachment 455427
> 
> View attachment 455430


such beautiful scenery, would love to have that o my doorstep to explore, you're so lucky


----------



## Boxer123

Woodland wonders.


----------



## Magyarmum

*The Daily Mash*

*Working dogs absolutely despise non-working dogs*
25th April 2017









*WORKING dogs spend most of their days discussing how lazy and entitled non-working dogs are, it has emerged. *

Dogs with jobs in farming, care work or the police believe the way unemployed dogs get housed and fed for free is 'an absolute joke' that is 'ruining this country'.

Tom Booker, a springer spaniel employed by HM Customs, said: "Basket, Bonio, spending half the day up on the sofa. It's got to the point we're only working to pay for their Cesar pouches. Makes you ****ing sick.

"I don't know why I bother putting in long days sniffing shipping containers when they get it all for free. Too much pride in myself, that's my problem."

Guide dog Roy Hobbs said: "And half of them are foreign. You can't walk down the street without some bloody Chinese Crested trotting past like they own the place.

"Bring back national service, see how these fancy ****ing Bichon Frise handle that. And if they can't, send 'em back where they came from.

"No not you Gerry, we've always had German Shepherds in this country. I mean the proper foreign dogs."


----------



## LinznMilly

Let's see . . . A nice hour long walkies around a deserted field, stuffed Kong and a game of Find It.

And what thanks do I get from the Honey Monster? A snort in the eye.

That's gratitude for you. :Shifty


----------



## Jason25

40lb lap dog :Shifty:Hilarious
Did anyone just see that guy pull the puppy from a crocodiles mouth on bbc breakfast? (Luckily pup was fine) Amazing, what a legend lol


----------



## Guest

Jason25 said:


> View attachment 455525
> 
> 40lb lap dog :Shifty:Hilarious
> Did anyone just see that guy pull the puppy from a crocodiles mouth on bbc breakfast? (Luckily pup was fine) Amazing, what a legend lol


Yeah someone posted something on the forum about it.


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Jason25 said:


> View attachment 455525
> 
> 40lb lap dog :Shifty:Hilarious
> Did anyone just see that guy pull the puppy from a crocodiles mouth on bbc breakfast? (Luckily pup was fine) Amazing, what a legend lol


Just a regular dog owner? I'm sure you'd do the same for Daisy


----------



## LittleMow

Kaily said:


> I have another ball fiend!
> 
> View attachment 455260
> 
> 
> I have finally called her Daisy.
> 
> View attachment 455261
> 
> 
> Things have settled down a lot between her and Alfie in the last few days. They aren't best friends but tolerating each other much better.


So glad to hear you're all making such good progress, must be a weight off. Daisy suits her, very sweet 










Bodmin in a weird mood this morning. Been whining a lot (not usual for him) and caught him munching away on my spider plant. Got there before he finished the whole thing off. Have heard his tummy grumbling, not sure whether to feed him as normal? He was a bit loose last night but solid this morning.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Kakite said:


> Yeah someone posted something on the forum about it.


It came up on the news this morning.

The guy was shown walking 2 feet from the edge with a fence the other side round a lake with signs up warning of alligators 

Why risk it?


----------



## Lurcherlad

LittleMow said:


> So glad to hear you're all making such good progress, must be a weight off. Daisy suits her, very sweet
> 
> View attachment 455537
> 
> 
> Bodmin in a weird mood this morning. Been whining a lot (not usual for him) and caught him munching away on my spider plant. Got there before he finished the whole thing off. Have heard his tummy grumbling, not sure whether to feed him as normal? He was a bit loose last night but solid this morning.


Sounds like he has a belly ache or feels nauseous?

I'd feed and see what happens.


----------



## Magyarmum

I've hardly seen the Schnauzer boys this morning.

They've both been busy excavating what they are convinced is a major archaeological site at the top of the garden. Comrade Grisha is doing the digging whilst big bruvver Gwylim is supervising

They're hoping to find the bones of a Dinosaur, possibly a Brachiosaurus.


----------



## Beth78

Whisp got abit bored on a long drive today, munched her way through the front of her harness some how.

Luckily it's a perfect fit harness so I just had to order 1 peice of it, so that's £16 to fork out. Why did she wait till the skint end of the month to do this .

So its gentle collar walks until the new peice arrives.


----------



## LittleMow

Lurcherlad said:


> Sounds like he has a belly ache or feels nauseous?
> 
> I'd feed and see what happens.


Will do, thanks, he's just not quite himself hopefully he'll perk up later. Poor spider plant


----------



## tabelmabel

Your poor plant, @LittleMow !

Well, here's a perfect illustration as to why mr murphles and i are not a match made in heaven: he thinks he is really funny i'm sure. But i do not.

So, walking today he was just going along normally as he mostly does. I cant say he gives me a lot of bother most of the time - then he goes and chucks some random fun in.

We'd been walking about an hour and that is really enough for murph on his hips so he is going along calmly and slowly.

We saw a couple of folk together with a group of 3 or 4 dogs. Just standing a distance away. Murph showed no interest. He clocked them but just carried on walking with me down another path.

I saw an old man coming up the path with a small dog on a flexi. It's too narrow a path to allow for distancing so i stepped onto the grass at the side with tilly. Something we do regularly in many locations and murphy always comes in and sits with us while folk pass by. And he always gets a little treat.

Except today he decided to run forward and meet this on lead dog. The old man was fair taken with murph and there wasnt a problem as such except i was annoyed that murph was getting huge praise for totally disobeying my call for him to sit with us.

It took about 3 calls for me to call him away.

Meanwhile, the 2 folk with the group of dogs were away up the hill, quite far.

So what does murph do?

Breaks away from the onlead dog then basically scans the environment for "hmm that old man really liked me. Time to introduce myself to a few more folk"

And off he goes at a hundred miles an hour (it is incredible how he can shift on those hips!)

To meet the dog group that are quite far up the hill. (all off lead, no harm done)

By this time, i am boiling with annoyance. But, i have to pretend not to be.

I have to actually be extra calm and nice or murph plays keep away Until i get the lead on.

He hasnt done it for a couple of years now; these incidents are rare these days but sometimes he is just soooooo annoying.

Like a naughty toddler that never grows up

Anyway, i think tilly and murphy must have felt my mood via the leads. I didnt say anything. But murphs' tail drooped and both of them stuck tight in to heel, one on either side, as we went back to the car.

Tills gives me far more stress but i always feel she is at least trying her best, and is taken over by her instincts.

And she is fairly predictable. Murph is so random.

Is anyone else totally mismatched personality-wise to their own dog?!


----------



## LittleMow

Oh dear Murphy, sounds like he had fun doing a meet and greet though . My mum's male spaniel (Clyde) is pretty good at recall, these days, though every so often he regresses and plays keep away - this used to be his most favourite game as a pup and he spent most his adolescence dragging a long line around. You can tell when he's going to do it, you can see it in his eyes, we have to pretend we have zero interest in getting him back.

As for a mismatch @tabelmabel I think Bodmin and I are a match made in heaven . He loves to lounge around but when he gets going, he really gets going. He does take life a bit more seriously than I do though, his ethics re recycling match mine, we both love snuggling and cake (mine tends to contain less liver though).


----------



## tabelmabel

I am totally matched with Tilly:Kiss I am totally in love with that little girl and poor old murph knows it. She is practically perfect in every way.

Good to hear you and bodmin are in tune too - just love his name so much. I was telling my daughter about your bodmin when a place named bodmin was mentioned on the car radio.

This thread was almost made for murples - random doggy is exactly what he is

I am quite fond of the hairy mop. But it's not true love like it is with tilly.


----------



## Boxer123

Oh dear Murphy blowing recall little woodland butt flowing in the wind. I feel pretty matched with my two @tabelmabel but me and my sister had a chuckle on holiday Sox was loving it peacocking all over the north York moors. Loki however....


----------



## Jason25

DanWalkersmum said:


> Just a regular dog owner? I'm sure you'd do the same for Daisy


I'd like to say I would... :Hilarious


Lurcherlad said:


> It came up on the news this morning.
> 
> The guy was shown walking 2 feet from the edge with a fence the other side round a lake with signs up warning of alligators
> 
> Why risk it?


Didn't see that bit, I caught the news as he came up from under the water with a cigar in his gob and the alligator in his hands lol.

I agree I wouldn't risk it either. What an idiot lol



tabelmabel said:


> Is anyone else totally mismatched personality-wise to their own dog?!


I think the only thing we don't have in common is early mornings. I need to get up at 5am so I can get her walked then I can get ready for work and drop her to my mums.

Every single morning she ignores my calls for walkies, shaking the treat tin is wearing off as well. She just wants to stay in bed lol.

If I'm only working the morning I will leave her at home, I've left her asleep on the bed before and when I've returned she's still in the same place snoozing :Hilarious:Hilarious easy to say she don't do early mornings very well lol  other than that we have loads in common 

we've had a funny morning, I had cramp form from my foot all the way up to my back, it woke me up and I literally had to roll off the bed to try and get myself up to walk around.. as I've rolled off the bed I've rolled straight on top of daisy in her bed. She didn't have a clue what was going on and as I got up limping around trying to walk it off all she did was follow me like what are you doing?? :Hilarious

she's only just started using a bed instead of sleeping on the end of mine (had to downsize) I just hope I haven't messed that up, I think I can see her not wanting to use it again lol. But a big bonus she didn't react badly with me falling on her bed while she was asleep


----------



## Boxer123

Jason25 said:


> I'd like to say I would... :Hilarious
> 
> Didn't see that bit, I caught the news as he came up from under the water with a cigar in his gob and the alligator in his hands lol.
> 
> I agree I wouldn't risk it either. What an idiot lol
> 
> I think the only thing we don't have in common is early mornings. I need to get up at 5am so I can get her walked then I can get ready for work and drop her to my mums.
> 
> Every single morning she ignores my calls for walkies, shaking the treat tin is wearing off as well. She just wants to stay in bed lol.
> 
> If I'm only working the morning I will leave her at home, I've left her asleep on the bed before and when I've returned she's still in the same place snoozing :Hilarious:Hilarious easy to say she don't do early mornings very well lol  other than that we have loads in common
> 
> we've had a funny morning, I had cramp form from my foot all the way up to my back, it woke me up and I literally had to roll off the bed to try and get myself up to walk around.. as I've rolled off the bed I've rolled straight on top of daisy in her bed. She didn't have a clue what was going on and as I got up limping around trying to walk it off all she did was follow me like what are you doing?? :Hilarious
> 
> she's only just started using a bed instead of sleeping on the end of mine (had to downsize) I just hope I haven't messed that up, I think I can see her not wanting to use it again lol. But a big bonus she didn't react badly with me falling on her bed while she was asleep


Currently having that conversation with boxers. I have to go to work to keep them in the manner of which the are accustomed.

This mornings puzzle can you spot the gap they left me to sleep in?


----------



## Lurcherlad

OMG! It’s bad enough “sharing” with just Jack!


----------



## Boxer123

Lurcherlad said:


> OMG! It's bad enough "sharing" with just Jack!


Sox doesn't always sneak in but does if he hears something scary outside. I woke up diagonal, no covers and cold.


----------



## tabelmabel

Crumbs @Boxer123 im surprised you managed to get any sleep at all!!


----------



## Boxer123

tabelmabel said:


> Crumbs @Boxer123 im surprised you managed to get any sleep at all!!


I always sleep well I get worn out from wrangling boxers all day


----------



## Magyarmum

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 455579
> 
> 
> Currently having that conversation with boxers. I have to go to work to keep them in the manner of which the are accustomed.
> 
> This mornings puzzle can you spot the gap they left me to sleep in?


Reminds me of when I had M'boi and Chloe. Chloe used to sleep on my right hand side and Sashicat on my left, with me sandwiched in the middle like a slice of cheese! And M'boi used to lie across my feet and between the three of them they made it virtually impossible for me to move.

Luckily Gwylim has always preferred to sleep in his own bed but Comrade Grisha often snuggles up to me during the night. Most evenings though I have to share my armchair with one or other of them.


----------



## ttaylor45

Cookielabrador said:


> (Stole this idea from the cat chat but it looked really fun so... :Bag)
> 
> (Not sure if we have one of these threads already but-) Ever wanted to make a new thread on random doggy stuff but felt it didn't belong in a thread?
> I'll start -
> A few days ago on our walk, Cookie managed to roll herself in loaaads of mud, and then decided to run up to everybody we passed in the woods and ask for a cuddle! :Arghh I put her lead on after a while because it was getting too embarrassing  It took ages to wash it all off afterwards too!
> 
> This morning I took her to [email protected] and bought her some food that we haven't tried before - it looks quite good and she likes the chicken. Has anyone tried it? It's called Natures Menu Adult - Here's what it looks like-
> View attachment 417849
> 
> 
> Also Bonus photo of a big stick she found this morning
> View attachment 417850


I use natures menu country hunter for my 9 month old toy poodle puppy Teddy as it is grain free and he loves it.


----------



## Boxer123

Magyarmum said:


> Reminds me of when I had M'boi and Chloe. Chloe used to sleep on my right hand side and Sashicat on my left, with me sandwiched in the middle like a slice of cheese! And M'boi used to lie across my feet and between the three of them they made it virtually impossible for me to move.
> 
> Luckily Gwylim has always preferred to sleep in his own bed but Comrade Grisha often snuggles up to me during the night. Most evenings though I have to share my armchair with one or other of them.


 A slice of cheese describes it well. Loki is such a snuggly boy if you inch away he stands up spins round and snugs back in.


----------



## LinznMilly

tabelmabel said:


> Is anyone else totally mismatched personality-wise to their own dog


Interesting question.

Honey was Heaven sent to me by Max. She's a happy-go-lucky dog who brightens my morning in a way that Milly can never do. Typical Chi, she's a lap dog and loves nothing more than being beside me. She's the dog I didn't know I needed.

_But_.

Milly is the reason I'm looking forward to Christmas - she's the reason I'm taking part in Secret Santa. And she's the reason I can't wait for the girls to get their Advent Calenders off Aunty Hooman. She's . . . More engaging than Honey (and _much_ harder work   ) She makes me a better owner and handler.

So I suppose I'm well matched with both, but while I love both of them equally, the love I have for one is very different to the one I have for the other.

Both of them love snuggle time.


----------



## Magyarmum

LinznMilly said:


> Interesting question.
> 
> Honey was Heaven sent to me by Max. She's a happy-go-lucky dog who brightens my morning in a way that Milly can never do. Typical Chi, she's a lap dog and loves nothing more than being beside me. She's the dog I didn't know I needed.
> 
> _But_.
> 
> Milly is the reason I'm looking forward to Christmas - she's the reason I'm taking part in Secret Santa. And she's the reason I can't wait for the girls to get their Advent Calenders off Aunty Hooman. She's . . . More engaging than Honey (and _much_ harder work   ) She makes me a better owner and handler.
> 
> So I suppose I'm well matched with both, but while I love both of them equally, the love I have for one is very different to the one I have for the other.
> 
> Both of them love snuggle time.


I know exactly what you mean.

Gwylim is such an easy going dog I sometimes hardly know he's there (except for the time he tried to commit murder). I love taking him on holiday, or into town, in fact taking him anywhere with me because I can always rely on him to be the perfect gentleman.

Comrade Grisha on the other hand is unruly, boisterous, demanding with a larger than life personality and can be a real handful. He doesn't always behave when we're out although that's not too much of a problem, providing i have him on his own. The truth is that all the things I complain about are the things I love about him! I really couldn't be without my norti, bitey boy.

How can I not love this face?


----------



## SbanR

Jason25 said:


> we've had a funny morning, I had cramp form from my foot all the way up to my back, it woke me up and I literally had to roll off the bed to try and get myself up to walk around.. as I've rolled off the bed I've rolled straight on top of daisy in her bed. She didn't have a clue what was going on and as I got up limping around trying to walk it off all she did was follow me like what are you doing?? :Hilarious


I think you've found the way to get Daisy up for walkies in the morning


----------



## DanWalkersmum

SbanR said:


> I think you've found the way to get Daisy up for walkies in the morning


----------



## Guest

I had a crabby day healthwise but Nova didn't leave my side


----------



## Boxer123

Kakite said:


> I had a crabby day healthwise but Nova didn't leave my side
> 
> View attachment 455633


Hope you are feeling better today. Cuddles are the best.


----------



## LinznMilly

Kakite said:


> I had a crabby day healthwise but Nova didn't leave my side
> 
> View attachment 455633


Get well soon. 



Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 455635
> 
> 
> Hope you are feeling better today. Cuddles are the best.


Whether you want them or not, judging by that pic. :Hilarious :Hilarious

3 days!

It took 3, days of me asking Google Nest Mini what the weather was like before Milly twigged that asking that meant walkies (or wallies, as per Autocorrect :Hilarious ). I'm impressed, as I've only bothered asking on the morning walk. 

In other news, I've just ordered the girls' main Christmas presents, plus my canine "nephew's". . . £28 later . . :Inpain

Now just to get the family cats' presents in, and I'll be all done. :Smuggrin


----------



## Sarah H

On the dog matching thing, Nooka is my girl. I love her to bits and I could literally sit in a field with her doing nothing and we would both be completely happy. OK she can be reactive to other dogs on lead, but it's not a problem we have a lot as we tend to avoid that kind of situation! She's chilled, can do as little or as much exercise as we want, not interested in people (I'm not hugely sociable either), and when I look in to her eyes there's just something there.....she's not cuddly though, only on her terms.

Fly.......errrrrr.....as an accidental dog he's OK. He can be a total PITA and I have to be super careful around other animals as he sees anything as fair game, and with those leg muscles he can be gone and 3 fields away in a split second. BUT he's super trainable and can work really hard if you ask. And he loves snuggling up on the sofa with you. If you want naughty and fun he's your boy!

Puzzle is everyone else's favourite  He's a bimbo who knows people love his pretty face and empty head. But he's too needy! Always got to be near you or touching you. He can't stand other dogs getting attention and cuddles he's just GOT to be there too. Saying that he's really easy, comes when called, doesn't chase things, will cuddle on the sofa, fine with dogs, animals, people, cars, fireworks, he's really not fazed by anything anymore. He's a fab stooge dog and demo dog at training too. He's a great dog but we've just not got the connection I do with Nooka.


----------



## Magyarmum

Sarah H said:


> On the dog matching thing, Nooka is my girl. I love her to bits and I could literally sit in a field with her doing nothing and we would both be completely happy. OK she can be reactive to other dogs on lead, but it's not a problem we have a lot as we tend to avoid that kind of situation! She's chilled, can do as little or as much exercise as we want, not interested in people (I'm not hugely sociable either), and when I look in to her eyes there's just something there.....she's not cuddly though, only on her terms.
> 
> Fly.......errrrrr.....as an accidental dog he's OK. He can be a total PITA and I have to be super careful around other animals as he sees anything as fair game, and with those leg muscles he can be gone and 3 fields away in a split second. BUT he's super trainable and can work really hard if you ask. And he loves snuggling up on the sofa with you. If you want naughty and fun he's your boy!
> 
> Puzzle is everyone else's favourite  He's a bimbo who knows people love his pretty face and empty head. But he's too needy! Always got to be near you or touching you. He can't stand other dogs getting attention and cuddles he's just GOT to be there too. Saying that he's really easy, comes when called, doesn't chase things, will cuddle on the sofa, fine with dogs, animals, people, cars, fireworks, he's really not fazed by anything anymore. He's a fab stooge dog and demo dog at training too. He's a great dog but we've just not got the connection I do with Nooka.


It's the close connection that you have with Nooka, I miss not having a Pei in my life. Georgina's breeder has a 2 week old litter of Pei, related to my lovely late girl and I'm so tempted.


----------



## Sarah H

Magyarmum said:


> It's the close connection that you have with Nooka, I miss not having a Pei in my life. Georgina's breeder has a 2 week old litter of Pei, related to my lovely late girl and I'm so tempted.


I don't know how you can resist!!?? Except for the boys, poor Gwylim wasn't the most impressed with having to share you was he? But a female pup might be different?


----------



## tabelmabel

Luckily murph is adored by my daughter - she much prefers him. He is a very loyal dog and a great family dog. He really loves to involve himself in the heart of everything.

I dont know what happened with tilly. I actually had a falling in love process with her right from the off. It was a bit weird as i was just finding her face so beautiful! And now i have that favouritism thing going on where i find tilly's little naughty antics melt my heart.

Like her bed is full of socks she has nabbed from all over the house. I just look in to her bed and she has stuffed socks down between the mattress and bed side. And i think 'ah, bless her!'

My daughter has a pair of horse slippers. They are in the shape of horse heads. Tilly loves these slippers.

And, when she can get away with it, she pelts off upstairs and grabs both slippers from my daughter's room and brings them to me.

And i will hear the call, some time later "mum, has Tilly got my slippers again?!"

"Ooooh, yes she has popped them down here for you"

Followed by stomp, stomp, stomp. "This is not funny! You wouldn't think it was funny if murphy did it and just coz it's _herrrrrr _it seems to be ok!"

And this just is not one bit funny to my daughter - she's right that if murph did it i wouldn't laugh. But because it is tilly, i just find it really sweet.

In the summer, she'd gather up loose shoes and put them all on a trampoline in the garden. Again, very endearing. Just because it's my girl:Kiss


----------



## Magyarmum

Sarah H said:


> I don't know how you can resist!!?? Except for the boys, poor Gwylim wasn't the most impressed with having to share you was he? But a female pup might be different?


Nearly three weeks old. Isn't she sweet?

I think Gwylim would be OK with a girl and a Pei because he grew up with Georgina. The problem is that Gwylim's intact, Grisha's neutered, and I'd have to make arrangements for them to stay with his breeder each time she was in season, cos my vet doesn't like spaying until after the second heat. But very tempting!


----------



## Boxer123

Sox - The Face of 2020


----------



## LinznMilly

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 455685
> Sox - The Face of 2020


:Hilarious :Hilarious :Hilarious. If I'd had a mouthful of coffee or water, it would have been all over my table by now. Brilliant! And so true!


----------



## Boxer123

LinznMilly said:


> :Hilarious :Hilarious :Hilarious. If I'd had a mouthful of coffee or water, it would have been all over my table by now. Brilliant! And so true!


He's had it truth be told; 9 months of lockdown with Loki, me making him watch endless American teen dramas on Netflix and to top it off we have a vegan staying at Xmas so no turkey just nut roast.


----------



## LittleMow

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 455686
> View attachment 455685
> Sox - The Face of 2020


Oh Sox, that really made laugh , he's incredibly cute and expressive. Looks like Sox takes life a little more seriously than his brother 

Here's Bodmin's 2020 face:


----------



## Guest

I do have a strong connection with Nova. I love going on little adventures with her and seeing her grow and her confidence has been such a wonderful experience for me. She loves my husband, but definitely a mama's girl. I love that she is always up for a walk or swim and is cuddly but also ok when left in her own.sometimes I just need to look at her and she gets what I ask...

Got some new dead animal parts for her to try :Hilarious


----------



## Jason25

Post bath sulks









Had a walk over some common ground yesterday, I think something irritated her skin, she was mega itchy and couldn't settle so had to go in the tub :Hilarious

with the connection thing, the last dog I had was a family pet called Ellie, she was walked, played with and loved by the whole family. She had basic manners and knew sit. She was never really trained though, none of us kids knew much about it and mum was busy working. a few years ago I wanted another dog for the same reasons, playing/walking etc so I got daisy. Not knowing how to house train a dog, I used google and stumbled across this forum and the use of positive reinforcement.

After seeing daisy go and sit by the back door with in the first week to go toilet because toilet outdoors = reward, I was hooked on dog training, over the coming weeks/months we learnt; sit, down, bang you're dead, hi 5 etc. She can now also smile, and speak (woof), spin, roll over, heel, place, touch and balance treat on nose lol there's some more but I can't think of them :Hilarious

i now find myself wanting a second dog so I can train them together 

I find training has gave us a massive bond, I have this little dog who is willing to do stuff for rewards and enjoys my company. I think that's awesome and it makes me want to teach her everything I can 

ps we've just bought an elevated bed/platform for some training


----------



## Guest

@Jason25  I totally agree with the training + bonding thing 

Few pics from our evening walk - have to wait longer now until it's a little cooler


----------



## Boxer123

LittleMow said:


> Oh Sox, that really made laugh , he's incredibly cute and expressive. Looks like Sox takes life a little more seriously than his brother
> 
> Here's Bodmin's 2020 face:
> 
> View attachment 455690


Brilliant we should make a calendar. Sox is more serious he likes to go to sleep early so I'm not allowed to talk on the phone or laugh at the tv after 7. He's definitely become more playful since getting Loki a second puppyhood.


----------



## Boxer123

Another day loki completely ignores my calls to come in he's thinking boxer thoughts.


----------



## Magyarmum

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 455702
> Another day loki completely ignores my calls to come in he's thinking boxer thoughts.


One of Georgina's favourite tricks especially at 10 at night. Being a horrid hooman I used to tell her "OK if that's the way you feel" and go back into the house, shut the door and turn off the outside light. Worked most of the time!


----------



## Guest

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 455702
> Another day loki completely ignores my calls to come in he's thinking boxer thoughts.


Nova does that too in our garden. If she hears me open the fridge, she runs inside


----------



## tabelmabel

Tills is the same - sits under a tree in our garden and thinks deep thoughts.


And then she will look toward the kitchen window - im sure she is thinking 'c'mon, call me in coz i'm not coming'

Sometimes her head comes through the cat flap and looks around to see if we have forgotten her!


----------



## Boxer123

Magyarmum said:


> One of Georgina's favourite tricks especially at 10 at night. Being a horrid hooman I used to tell her "OK if that's the way you feel" and go back into the house, shut the door and turn off the outside light. Worked most of the time!


He's on a lead at night to avoid that because he would definitely hide from me !


----------



## Magyarmum

Boxer123 said:


> He's on a lead at night to avoid that because he would definitely hide from me !


A couple of nights ago when I let the boys out for their last pee, fella me lad Comrade Grisha went up to the top of the garden and started burrowing in a large pile of cut branches that were from trimming back the trees, earlier in the year. Called him only to be ignored. Left him for a while thinking because it was raining he'd soon give up come back in. But NO! As I was in my nightclothes had to get dressed then risk breaking a limb negotiating all the humps and craters in the dark. Fortunately. he decided that he'd rather have treats than continue searching.

We were definitely NOT amused though so today my alcoholic neighbour has made a lovely bonfire of the branches!


----------



## Beth78

We ha a nice long walk in the fog this morning, very cold though.
I've ordered Whisp a nice warm coat for the chilly walks ahead.


----------



## Guest

Beth78 said:


> We ha a nice long walk in the fog this morning, very cold though.
> I've ordered Whisp a nice warm coat for the chilly walks ahead.
> View attachment 455754


Majestic


----------



## Teddy-dog

I took the perfect 'boop' photo of Basil on our walk today!

Who can resist?!


----------



## Magyarmum

We had our first snow overnight. The Schnauzer boys aren't too thrilled about it!


----------



## Jason25

Oh dear daisy thrown a wobbly this morning, we rented the field this morning for 7am. Very spooky looking, thick fog, lovely.

it's all going well, daisy is having a good run around and then she hears the pheasant squawking in the bush. She really didn't like it and ran off back to the gate waiting to go in the car. Tried to tempt her for a game of ball but nope, wanted back in the car. With only 10 mins left we jumped back in. So yeah she doesn't like pheasant noises lol. Is there a way I can desensitise her to the noise or anything? We have a lot of pheasants around here lol

on a better note we've joined our insta friends on the bullybillows gear and ordered a new collar and lead


----------



## tabelmabel

Omg @Jason25 , Tilly would love to show Daisy the wonder of her favourite bird!!
There are so many about at this time of year too which seems to be bad news for both of us - for opposite reasons! Tills would cross hot coals and fast flowing rivers to get to pheasant. In fact, she has!

Crossed a fast flowing river. Not hot coals. Yet.


----------



## Boxer123

Teddy-dog said:


> I took the perfect 'boop' photo of Basil on our walk today!
> 
> Who can resist?!
> 
> View attachment 455771


So cute !


----------



## Magyarmum

I'm so lucky that the Schnauzer boys aren't interested in creatures that live above ground only those that are 6 feet under. Their idea of heaven would be to spend the morning excavating a cemetery


----------



## tabelmabel

Murphs on today's walk.

I have a few more to add later. Gorgeous day here!


----------



## Boxer123

I've just accidentally kicked Loki he would like to come and live with someone else who doesn't have big banana feet any takers ?

Moderately trained 
Likes a cuddle 
Will only eat the best food 
Can live with other dog (not big scary ones though)


----------



## ShibaPup

Just here for a moan - dog demand has gone stupid, it's infuriating and disheartening.

A breeder said I'm not a suitable home for one of her puppies, she believes I'm not suitable to own a large breed and it's too risky due to living alone and not having my own transport - despite me saying the vets is 5 minutes walk away and I do have a friend who drives who would help in an emergency. I understand - breeders are spoilt for choice for a home for their puppies, why choose a single person living in a flat when you could have a family home.

It's a bit crap though - also makes me feel like I'm a lousy owner in general.

Then there's just greeders who want 2-3k for a pup and people are actually paying that :Eggonface

I think I should be grateful to have Lily and quit looking for another dog - it's simply not going to happen.


----------



## Boxer123

ShibaPup said:


> Just here for a moan - dog demand has gone stupid, it's infuriating and disheartening.
> 
> A breeder said I'm not a suitable home for one of her puppies, she believes I'm not suitable to own a large breed and it's too risky due to living alone and not having my own transport - despite me saying the vets is 5 minutes walk away and I do have a friend who drives who would help in an emergency. I understand - breeders are spoilt for choice for a home for their puppies, why choose a single person living in a flat when you could have a family home.
> 
> It's a bit crap though - also makes me feel like I'm a lousy owner in general.
> 
> Then there's just greeders who want 2-3k for a pup and people are actually paying that :Eggonface
> 
> I think I should be grateful to have Lily and quit looking for another dog - it's simply not going to happen.


There was an interesting article on bbc this morning about puppy demand. The thing is that family home will be back to normal next year; parents at work, kids at clubs, weekend days out. You were looking before lockdown which to me would make you a better choice.


----------



## Teddy-dog

ShibaPup said:


> Just here for a moan - dog demand has gone stupid, it's infuriating and disheartening.
> 
> A breeder said I'm not a suitable home for one of her puppies, she believes I'm not suitable to own a large breed and it's too risky due to living alone and not having my own transport - despite me saying the vets is 5 minutes walk away and I do have a friend who drives who would help in an emergency. I understand - breeders are spoilt for choice for a home for their puppies, why choose a single person living in a flat when you could have a family home.
> 
> It's a bit crap though - also makes me feel like I'm a lousy owner in general.
> 
> Then there's just greeders who want 2-3k for a pup and people are actually paying that :Eggonface
> 
> I think I should be grateful to have Lily and quit looking for another dog - it's simply not going to happen.


Oh no don't quit  I'm sorry to hear the breeder said that. It does seem a bit silly, Lilly isn't exactly a small dog so I don't think you'll have any problems finding another! 
i know a single person with a Dalmatian and she gets on fine with her! And she had no previous dog experience!

there will be the perfect pup out there for you! I agree with @Boxer123 - a family home isn't always the greatest. Parents working, kids clubs, attention no solely on the dog as the kids need feeding, cleaning, looking after etc. a pup would probably get far more attention in a single household - especially a knowledgeable one like yours!


----------



## Sarah H

ShibaPup said:


> Just here for a moan - dog demand has gone stupid, it's infuriating and disheartening.
> 
> A breeder said I'm not a suitable home for one of her puppies, she believes I'm not suitable to own a large breed and it's too risky due to living alone and not having my own transport - despite me saying the vets is 5 minutes walk away and I do have a friend who drives who would help in an emergency. I understand - breeders are spoilt for choice for a home for their puppies, why choose a single person living in a flat when you could have a family home.
> 
> It's a bit crap though - also makes me feel like I'm a lousy owner in general.
> 
> Then there's just greeders who want 2-3k for a pup and people are actually paying that :Eggonface
> 
> I think I should be grateful to have Lily and quit looking for another dog - it's simply not going to happen.


Don't quit looking, just be prepared to wait for the right breeder and right puppy. Demand is stupid at the moment, I bet breeders are inundated by people wanting their pups and it must be a real pain sifting through the crap to find the right home. You are a sensible, knowledgeable, loving dog owner and someone will see that and find you a pup.


----------



## Magyarmum

ShibaPup said:


> Just here for a moan - dog demand has gone stupid, it's infuriating and disheartening.
> 
> A breeder said I'm not a suitable home for one of her puppies, she believes I'm not suitable to own a large breed and it's too risky due to living alone and not having my own transport - despite me saying the vets is 5 minutes walk away and I do have a friend who drives who would help in an emergency. I understand - breeders are spoilt for choice for a home for their puppies, why choose a single person living in a flat when you could have a family home.
> 
> It's a bit crap though - also makes me feel like I'm a lousy owner in general.
> 
> Then there's just greeders who want 2-3k for a pup and people are actually paying that :Eggonface
> 
> I think I should be grateful to have Lily and quit looking for another dog - it's simply not going to happen.


I don't know what breed you're looking for but if your willing to buy from Hungary, there are some excellent breeders who aren't charging stupid prices for their puppies.

And most breeders speak English so language isn't a problem.


----------



## tabelmabel

Here are the rest of the pics from this morning:


----------



## ShibaPup

Boxer123 said:


> There was an interesting article on bbc this morning about puppy demand. The thing is that family home will be back to normal next year; parents at work, kids at clubs, weekend days out. You were looking before lockdown which to me would make you a better choice.





Teddy-dog said:


> Oh no don't quit  I'm sorry to hear the breeder said that. It does seem a bit silly, Lilly isn't exactly a small dog so I don't think you'll have any problems finding another!
> i know a single person with a Dalmatian and she gets on fine with her! And she had no previous dog experience!
> 
> there will be the perfect pup out there for you! I agree with @Boxer123 - a family home isn't always the greatest. Parents working, kids clubs, attention no solely on the dog as the kids need feeding, cleaning, looking after etc. a pup would probably get far more attention in a single household - especially a knowledgeable one like yours!





Sarah H said:


> Don't quit looking, just be prepared to wait for the right breeder and right puppy. Demand is stupid at the moment, I bet breeders are inundated by people wanting their pups and it must be a real pain sifting through the crap to find the right home. You are a sensible, knowledgeable, loving dog owner and someone will see that and find you a pup.


Think I'm feeling overly sensitive at the moment in general - I do try to understand and can see the breeder's point of view. It's just disheartening all the time. It's worse when breeders say they'll consider you and you find out when the pups are 4 weeks old that you haven't made the selection as they decided to rehome to families who they were able to meet prior to lockdown, again it would've been nicer if they simply told me that or told me if I don't hear from them directly when the pups are born I haven't made the selection.

There's a litter due next week - I don't have high hopes, breeder didn't seem keen to rehome a pup to a flat where stairs are necessary. I do understand but selfishly it's difficult at the same time.

A litter planned around April - but the breeders are all very close, so I'm sure it'll get round so I won't hold my breath.



Magyarmum said:


> I don't know what breed your looking for but if your willing to buy from Hungary, there are some excellent breeders who aren't charging stupid prices for their puppies.


A Dalmatian - I don't know anything about potentially importing, then there's brexit.


----------



## Boxer123

tabelmabel said:


> Here are the rest of the pics from this morning:
> 
> View attachment 455810
> View attachment 455811
> View attachment 455812
> View attachment 455813


That's a happy face !


----------



## tabelmabel

ShibaPup said:


> I think I should be grateful to have Lily and quit looking for another dog - it's simply not going to happen.


Sorry i barged right into the middle of your moan with my pics shibapup (i do have this tendancy to read threads bottom up)

Just from my experience of getting both my dogs i'd say don't give up and don't feel like a lousy owner.

With murphy, i spoke to the breeder i really wanted pups from for close on a year on the phone. Initially, when he found i had no interest in showing, he just wasnt at all keen to take our conversations any further.

Gradually, we seemed to strike up a relationship and i got onto his waiting list. Finally, his bitch was due a litter!

But it was a very small one. Only 3 pups. He kept one pup and i was too far down the list to get any.

I got very disheartened as i became aware that the TT world is quite cliquey and all the best pups were really sold to those who were already very into the TT show world.

And then, out of the blue, i got a phone call. And breeders knew i had been waiting a while and a i was offered a choice of 2 pups (not from my preferred breeder)

I think we waited a year for murphy.

With tilly, much the same except the breeders wanted to home to folk that wanted to work the dogs. It was 2 yrs networking before i had 3 breeders willing to sell me a brittany.

Now i have her, i understand the reluctance to sell to non working homes of course!!

But, the way to look at it is that, for every rejection (and i had a few) it is a learning journey and you find out more and more about your breed. And when you start networking, all these good breeders know each other.

And your name gets known, and the more breeders you talk to the more jargon you pick up and then the more you get to sound like a really great owner!

Also, remember that the best breeders are likely to have put plans on hold at the moment and the market is flooded by money makers.

So think of this as a time to just start your search. Remember to leave your name and number for breeders that initially say they have no litters planned - say you would love to be considered for a pup in future.

Flattery goes down well too i found. If you can mention you are calling as the breeder came highly recommended and you would really love one of their pups especially and are prepared to wait.

That goes down well!!

Another good thing is that the best breeders wont sell their pups to anyone because they know what situation will suit their pups. Dont be downheartened about this, though.

For example, i spoke at length to a French breeder (now in uk) who imports brits from france specifically selecting for work. So i knew straightaway that her pups were not suitable for me.

But i didnt end the call. She was really into the breed, very friendly, told me loads of useful stuff and kept a hold of my name to match up with any pups that other breeders might have.

So definitely dont take this personally. It can take a good year or two to get a good match!


----------



## LinznMilly

ShibaPup said:


> I think I should be grateful to have Lily and quit looking for another dog - it's simply not going to happen.


Please don't quit. The right dog will find you. Just ask @Kaily .


----------



## Lurcherlad




----------



## Arny

Tilly's sleeping off the excitement of her birthday yesterday, bath this morning and the horror of a wet walk.


----------



## LittleMow

tabelmabel said:


> Here are the rest of the pics from this morning:
> 
> View attachment 455810
> View attachment 455811
> View attachment 455812
> View attachment 455813


Great pictures, looks beautiful there. Tilly's a beauty, lovely smiley face


----------



## LittleMow

Arny said:


> Tilly's sleeping off the excitement of her birthday yesterday, bath this morning and the horror of a wet walk.
> View attachment 455831


Oh bless her, how sweet, happy belated birthday Tilly


----------



## tabelmabel

Crumbs! Another Tilly on the forum! That is confusing

Is that 3 altogether now with Tillystar's? Though i probably call my Tilly 'Tills' more than Tilly.

Till or Tills.


----------



## Arny

tabelmabel said:


> New Crumbs! Another Tilly on the forum! That is confusing
> 
> Is that 3 altogether now with Tillystar's? Though i probably call my Tilly 'Tills' more than Tilly.
> 
> Till or Tills.


When I first sat in the vets with her there must have been 4 Tilly's there (dogs and cats). We all started to get up when the vet called out.

Mine came with her name and like you mostly use Tills or Till bills.


----------



## Magyarmum

We had our first snow yesterday. The Schnauzer boys aren't impressed. They say they've seen it all before and it's boring, boring, boring!










Waiting to go into the woodshed to search out mice.










No digging for small furries today ..... too cold for the paws










I'll have a sniff and then I'm going back inside where it's nice and warm.


----------



## Boxer123

Magyarmum said:


> We had our first snow yesterday. The Schnauzer boys aren't impressed. They say they've seen it all before and it's boring, boring, boring!
> 
> View attachment 455869
> 
> 
> Waiting to go into the woodshed to search out mice.
> 
> View attachment 455870
> 
> 
> No digging for small furries today ..... too cold for the paws
> 
> View attachment 455871
> 
> 
> I'll have a sniff and then I'm going back inside where it's nice and warm.
> 
> View attachment 455872


Oh the boxers would love that snow makes them giddy.


----------



## Boxer123

Loki's auditions for the next joker movie.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 455808
> I've just accidentally kicked Loki he would like to come and live with someone else who doesn't have big banana feet any takers ?
> 
> Moderately trained
> Likes a cuddle
> Will only eat the best food
> Can live with other dog (not big scary ones though)


I missed this, is it to late to offer him a new home he can bring his brother with him if he likes.


----------



## LinznMilly

Milly is a closet Strictly fan;









What's "closet" about this, you ask? It's taken about 5 attempts to take this evidence.  Every time I activated the camera she looked towards the window as if to say, "Me? Watching Strictly Rubbish?! How dare you! I was watching the birds!" :Hilarious


----------



## Boxer123

Happy Paws2 said:


> I missed this, is it to late to offer him a new home he can bring his brother with him if he likes.


He may have forgiven me now at the time his bags were packed the look I got !


----------



## Magyarmum

Boxer123 said:


> Oh the boxers would love that snow makes them giddy.


My son reckons the Schnauzer boys wouldn't be much good as sled dogs but perhaps if the Boxer boys would come and help them pull the sled, then they might reach the South Pole. He suggests I show them the Amudsen movie to motivate them, cutting out the bits where they ate d** stew so as not to upset them.


----------



## Boxer123

LinznMilly said:


> Milly is a closet Strictly fan;
> View attachment 455886
> 
> 
> What's "closet" about this, you ask? It's taken about 5 attempts to take this evidence.  Every time I activated the camera she looked towards the window as if to say, "Me? Watching Strictly Rubbish?! How dare you! I was watching the birds!" :Hilarious


No shame Milly we all need a bit of escapism. I have to be careful with Loki's viewing if he sees a dog he tries to put his head through the telly. He is partial to the Gilmore Girls.


----------



## Boxer123

Magyarmum said:


> My son reckons the Schnauzer boys wouldn't be much good as sled dogs but perhaps if the Boxer boys would come and help them pull the sled, then they might reach the South Pole. He suggests I show them the Amudsen movie to motivate them, cutting out the bits where they ate d** stew so as not to upset them.


It might make them re think their behaviour?


----------



## Jason25

I think we need to do some more training, walking on a collar and loose leash is becoming a bit of a nightmare.

She just won't walk in a straight line, always pulling me left or right to sniff at stuff and it's driving me mad lol.

Anyway we've had a nice walk on Dartmoor, well she did, I found it a bit cold in shorts :Facepalm:Hilarious










Dog on a rock? 
Can't use her harness and flexi for a few days, silly dog has scraped herself under her arm pit so need to give it time to heal. It's been nice tho, she's had a lot of off lead time instead of being restricted by a 10m lead and all I can say is I'm so happy with how she behaved. Recalls on the first 'come' even if sniffing poop 

anyway we got near to the top of hill and seen a group of them woolly cows with massive horns. Theres no way i was gonna try passing them, so turned around and walked back :Hilarious
I think you can see them in the picture, that's as close as I got :Hilarious


----------



## Teddy-dog

Jason25 said:


> I think we need to do some more training, walking on a collar and loose leash is becoming a bit of a nightmare.
> 
> She just won't walk in a straight line, always pulling me left or right to sniff at stuff and it's driving me mad lol.
> 
> Anyway we've had a nice walk on Dartmoor, well she did, I found it a bit cold in shorts :Facepalm:Hilarious
> 
> View attachment 455962
> 
> 
> Dog on a rock?
> Can't use her harness and flexi for a few days, silly dog has scraped herself under her arm pit so need to give it time to heal. It's been nice tho, she's had a lot of off lead time instead of being restricted by a 10m lead and all I can say is I'm so happy with how she behaved. Recalls on the first 'come' even if sniffing poop
> 
> anyway we got near to the top of hill and seen a group of them woolly cows with massive horns. Theres no way i was gonna try passing them, so turned around and walked back :Hilarious
> I think you can see them in the picture, that's as close as I got :Hilarious
> View attachment 455963


awww good girl Daisy! Hope she heals up quickly


----------



## LinznMilly

Jason25 said:


> I think we need to do some more training, walking on a collar and loose leash is becoming a bit of a nightmare.
> 
> She just won't walk in a straight line, always pulling me left or right to sniff at stuff and it's driving me mad lol.
> 
> Anyway we've had a nice walk on Dartmoor, well she did, I found it a bit cold in shorts :Facepalm:Hilarious
> 
> View attachment 455962
> 
> 
> Dog on a rock?
> Can't use her harness and flexi for a few days, silly dog has scraped herself under her arm pit so need to give it time to heal. It's been nice tho, she's had a lot of off lead time instead of being restricted by a 10m lead and all I can say is I'm so happy with how she behaved. Recalls on the first 'come' even if sniffing poop
> 
> anyway we got near to the top of hill and seen a group of them woolly cows with massive horns. Theres no way i was gonna try passing them, so turned around and walked back :Hilarious
> I think you can see them in the picture, that's as close as I got :Hilarious
> View attachment 455963


What a good girl she is! Milly says "That's right, Daisy. Lure Hooman into a false sense of security and then flip him the middle claw.  " )

Look what bro's dropped off for the girls;









:Woot :Woot


----------



## Lurcherlad

Aldi have a Pet Special in the middle aisle starting this Thursday, 3/12 if anyone's interested


----------



## Jason25

Teddy-dog said:


> awww good girl Daisy! Hope she heals up quickly


Thanks  I've bought a bottle of leucillin so I could spray some on her when she scratches herself. Well Daisy thinks it's mustard gas coming out the end and won't let me anywhere near her with it :HilariousI might try pouring some into a cloth and dabbing it on her 


LinznMilly said:


> What a good girl she is! Milly says "That's right, Daisy. Lure Hooman into a false sense of security and then flip him the middle claw.  " )
> 
> Look what bro's dropped off for the girls;
> View attachment 455978
> 
> 
> :Woot :Woot


I'm constantly scanning the surroundings for dogs because she would be gone :Hilarious when she sees a dog, you recall her, she stops and stares for a few seconds then takes off. Like she's thought about it and thought na I want to see the dog :Facepalm:Hilarious

that's awesome, is there dog treats in them? I best not show daisy 



Lurcherlad said:


> Aldi have a Pet Special in the middle aisle starting this Thursday, 3/12 if anyone's interested
> 
> View attachment 455979


Hopefully they do the big packs of hotdogs for training treats


----------



## Kaily

I was out walking in a huge forest yesterday and was approached by several people looking for a lost whippet. She had bolted off after a herd of deer. Only been a few sightings and nothing in the last 24 hours. My heart goes out to them and I so hoping they find her.

It also brought home how easily it can happen, just last week Alfie did the exact same thing but came back a heart stopping 10/15 minutes later. I was in a different part of the forest to where I usually go and didn't realise it was so populated with deer. The exact place the whippet went missing.

I don't have FB so have been looking on the dogslost website hoping for news and whilst there seeing so many lost and stolen dogs. 

Gotta keep our dogs safe while still giving them enough freedom to enjoy themselves.


----------



## Guest

So proud of my girl. She did such a good job at our last lesson. We may do an advanced course to practise more next year after all the holidays.


----------



## LinznMilly

Jason25 said:


> that's awesome, is there dog treats in them? I best not show daisy


I'm assuming they're dog-safe chocolates, but I'll update you when I open them. Can't wait, but still so sleepy that I wouldn't be able to pick out a giant number 1 if it were painted on a barn door, :Hilarious .



Kakite said:


> So proud of my girl. She did such a good job at our last lesson. We may do an advanced course to practise more next year after all the holidays.
> View attachment 456000


Congratulations! Well done Super Nova.


----------



## LinznMilly

LinznMilly said:


> I'm assuming they're dog-safe chocolates, but I'll update you when I open them. Can't wait, but still so sleepy that I wouldn't be able to pick out a giant number 1 if it were painted on a barn door, :Hilarious .


They're pieces of chopped rawhide, similar to the rawhide "lollipops".


----------



## James_90

Cookielabrador said:


> (Stole this idea from the cat chat but it looked really fun so... :Bag)
> 
> (Not sure if we have one of these threads already but-) Ever wanted to make a new thread on random doggy stuff but felt it didn't belong in a thread?
> I'll start -
> A few days ago on our walk, Cookie managed to roll herself in loaaads of mud, and then decided to run up to everybody we passed in the woods and ask for a cuddle! :Arghh I put her lead on after a while because it was getting too embarrassing  It took ages to wash it all off afterwards too!
> 
> This morning I took her to [email protected] and bought her some food that we haven't tried before - it looks quite good and she likes the chicken. Has anyone tried it? It's called Natures Menu Adult - Here's what it looks like-
> View attachment 417849
> 
> 
> Also Bonus photo of a big stick she found this morning
> View attachment 417850


Hi sorry I have no idea how to make my own post!? I have a one year old border terrier and noticed this black raised spot earlier, can anyone tell me what it is? Thanks


----------



## LittleMow

Kakite said:


> So proud of my girl. She did such a good job at our last lesson. We may do an advanced course to practise more next year after all the holidays.
> View attachment 456000


Oh, well done Nova (and you), really pleased for you both


----------



## Jason25

James_90 said:


> Hi sorry I have no idea how to make my own post!? I have a one year old border terrier and noticed this black raised spot earlier, can anyone tell me what it is? Thanks
> View attachment 456058
> View attachment 456059
> View attachment 456058
> View attachment 456059


You might get a better response in the dog health section, is it scabby? If it is it could be a burst spot/cyst

And it's deffo not a tick? Lol


----------



## Jason25

LinznMilly said:


> They're pieces of chopped rawhide, similar to the rawhide "lollipops".


Ooo nice, I hope your girls enjoy , I think if I got one for daisy she would sit there and stare at it all day


----------



## Boxer123

The boxer boys are staging a sit in this morning to cold to go out.


----------



## LinznMilly

Jason25 said:


> Ooo nice, I hope your girls enjoy , I think if I got one for daisy she would sit there and stare at it all day


:Hilarious . I'm keeping the girls' on top of the bread bin in the kitchen, not far from their other treats. Obviously, it's only day 2, but so far, they haven't bothered with them once the boxes go back into the kitchen.

I'm making a bit of a tradition with them, by asking my Google Nest Mini to play Christmas carols when it's time. .

Weirdly, it my cocktail one that's in the drawer.


----------



## Boxer123

I’m eating a bagel with cream cheese Loki walks past and licks it! He never steals food what a naughty boxer.


----------



## Kaily

Coming out of her shell and playing.


----------



## Torin.

Trying and failing to find a new-but-unworn-because-big-but-Amazon-changed-return-procedure-so-I-couldn't-but-haven't-sold-it-on-yet-either harness. I now need it for layering on top of a jumper for scentwork. But obviously I can't find the harness anywhere in my house. I've been looking for it all evening! :Banghead :Banghead :Banghead


----------



## Torin.

Torin. said:


> Trying and failing to find a new-but-unworn-because-big-but-Amazon-changed-return-procedure-so-I-couldn't-but-haven't-sold-it-on-yet-either harness. I now need it for layering on top of a jumper for scentwork. But obviously I can't find the harness anywhere in my house. I've been looking for it all evening! :Banghead :Banghead :Banghead


Oh! I posted that and then looked again and it was in the first place I looked after posting, where I hadn't spotted it before? Thank you magic PF thread


----------



## Jason25




----------



## Magyarmum




----------



## Teddy-dog

So I got called a ‘weirdo’ today.

I was on my morning walk, two dogs from the same house, they are super well behaved. We walked down a narrow path in the woods and I realised we were following a woman and her dog. I stopped and played some sniffy games as I like to have space on my walks and she flung her dogs ball in our direction. The dog chased the ball and then spotted us. I heard her call it but it came bounding over. One of my dogs is quite nervous of bouncy dogs so I was concentrating on keeping her safe and the dog then jumped all over me and I turned my back to it and it went back. As I went to walk on I noticed she was coming back up the path so I moved to the side and called my two and sat them there waiting for her to pass or whatever. I vaguely heard her say something but tbh I wasn’t paying attention, we weren’t that close to think she was speaking to me (I assumed she was speaking to the dog) so I didn’t look up (plus I had my thick hat on as it was cold and that muffled noises). I did look up to see what she was doing and I heard her say her dog was looking for her ball so I nodded but didn’t think it needed any interaction.

then she walked away and loudly said ‘good morning WEIRDO’. I wouldn’t normally say anything but I was like ‘wtf’ so I said exactly that loudly back and she shouted ‘you didn’t even look up or saY anything!’ And I just said I was concentrating on my dogs as one is nervous! She wasn’t even close to me so I was I supposed to know she was going to try and talk to me?? I was just waiting for her to get on her way and clearly not even looking so I don’t know how I was supposed to realise she was talking to me when you couldn’t hear normal talking voice from our distance. Or even have eye contact! 
It upset me a bit but I don’t really know what else to do. I hadn’t had a very good morning and just wanted a quiet walk with me dogs. Why do I have to interact? I normally do say morning to people I’m passing and close enough... oh well!


----------



## Teddy-dog

Apologise for the rant!!


----------



## Lurcherlad

Teddy-dog said:


> Apologise for the rant!!


Don't apologise - very justified imo

What a rude b*tch she was!

Honestly, don't let her bother you - you did nothing wrong.

She, on the other hand ..... why chuck the ball in your direction anyway?

So many people like her


----------



## Linda Weasel

WHY do people chuck their ball into your space when they’ve got acres in the other direction??

One of my pet peeves.


----------



## Boxer123

Teddy-dog said:


> So I got called a 'weirdo' today.
> 
> I was on my morning walk, two dogs from the same house, they are super well behaved. We walked down a narrow path in the woods and I realised we were following a woman and her dog. I stopped and played some sniffy games as I like to have space on my walks and she flung her dogs ball in our direction. The dog chased the ball and then spotted us. I heard her call it but it came bounding over. One of my dogs is quite nervous of bouncy dogs so I was concentrating on keeping her safe and the dog then jumped all over me and I turned my back to it and it went back. As I went to walk on I noticed she was coming back up the path so I moved to the side and called my two and sat them there waiting for her to pass or whatever. I vaguely heard her say something but tbh I wasn't paying attention, we weren't that close to think she was speaking to me (I assumed she was speaking to the dog) so I didn't look up (plus I had my thick hat on as it was cold and that muffled noises). I did look up to see what she was doing and I heard her say her dog was looking for her ball so I nodded but didn't think it needed any interaction.
> 
> then she walked away and loudly said 'good morning WEIRDO'. I wouldn't normally say anything but I was like 'wtf' so I said exactly that loudly back and she shouted 'you didn't even look up or saY anything!' And I just said I was concentrating on my dogs as one is nervous! She wasn't even close to me so I was I supposed to know she was going to try and talk to me?? I was just waiting for her to get on her way and clearly not even looking so I don't know how I was supposed to realise she was talking to me when you couldn't hear normal talking voice from our distance. Or even have eye contact!
> It upset me a bit but I don't really know what else to do. I hadn't had a very good morning and just wanted a quiet walk with me dogs. Why do I have to interact? I normally do say morning to people I'm passing and close enough... oh well!


What a cow next time you see her make an uncomfortable amount of eye contact whilst singing cotton eyed joe.


----------



## tabelmabel

Sounds like _she _ was the weirdo, @Teddy-dog. I had a situation on tuesday where a black lab was approaching murphles. Normally, this would be no problem at all. It was just steady but making a bee line for him.

And him to the black lab. But the lab had a huge string of slaver dangling from its chops!

So i was like "no no no murphles!"

Too late, all over murphles head!

The lab's owner though, on realising what had happened, let out a hearty peel of laughter!!!

No apology, nothing. Just walked on. I had a dog jump up and leave muddy prints on me the other week. Now that doesnt really bother me as im always dressed for dog walking. But again, the owner laughed!!

Is that an embarrassment response or what? Coz that is very weird indeed.


----------



## LinznMilly

Teddy-dog said:


> So I got called a 'weirdo' today.
> 
> I was on my morning walk, two dogs from the same house, they are super well behaved. We walked down a narrow path in the woods and I realised we were following a woman and her dog. I stopped and played some sniffy games as I like to have space on my walks and she flung her dogs ball in our direction. The dog chased the ball and then spotted us. I heard her call it but it came bounding over. One of my dogs is quite nervous of bouncy dogs so I was concentrating on keeping her safe and the dog then jumped all over me and I turned my back to it and it went back. As I went to walk on I noticed she was coming back up the path so I moved to the side and called my two and sat them there waiting for her to pass or whatever. I vaguely heard her say something but tbh I wasn't paying attention, we weren't that close to think she was speaking to me (I assumed she was speaking to the dog) so I didn't look up (plus I had my thick hat on as it was cold and that muffled noises). I did look up to see what she was doing and I heard her say her dog was looking for her ball so I nodded but didn't think it needed any interaction.
> 
> then she walked away and loudly said 'good morning WEIRDO'. I wouldn't normally say anything but I was like 'wtf' so I said exactly that loudly back and she shouted 'you didn't even look up or saY anything!' And I just said I was concentrating on my dogs as one is nervous! She wasn't even close to me so I was I supposed to know she was going to try and talk to me?? I was just waiting for her to get on her way and clearly not even looking so I don't know how I was supposed to realise she was talking to me when you couldn't hear normal talking voice from our distance. Or even have eye contact!
> It upset me a bit but I don't really know what else to do. I hadn't had a very good morning and just wanted a quiet walk with me dogs. Why do I have to interact? I normally do say morning to people I'm passing and close enough... oh well!


Yeah, you're not the weirdo- she is. I love @Boxer123 's idea.


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Boxer123 said:


> What a cow next time you see her make an uncomfortable amount of eye contact whilst singing cotton eyed joe.


----------



## Boxer123

DanWalkersmum said:


>


My sister always says you have to out crazy people.


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Boxer123 said:


> My sister always says you have to out crazy people.


I think I like your sisters thinking


----------



## Arny

I always feel awkward about whether I should say hello to people who are concentrating on their dogs.
If I say something it might make the dogs lose focus.


----------



## Teddy-dog

Lurcherlad said:


> Don't apologise - very justified imo
> 
> What a rude b*tch she was!
> 
> Honestly, don't let her bother you - you did nothing wrong.
> 
> She, on the other hand ..... why chuck the ball in your direction anyway?
> 
> So many people like her


haha thank you! It's not something you want first thing on a morning! I don't know why you'd throw a ball where people are walking. I hate it! There was plenty of room in front of her...



Linda Weasel said:


> WHY do people chuck their ball into your space when they've got acres in the other direction??
> 
> One of my pet peeves.


I know it's so annoying!!



Boxer123 said:


> What a cow next time you see her make an uncomfortable amount of eye contact whilst singing cotton eyed joe.


haha I might just have to!



tabelmabel said:


> Sounds like _she _ was the weirdo, @Teddy-dog. I had a situation on tuesday where a black lab was approaching murphles. Normally, this would be no problem at all. It was just steady but making a bee line for him.
> 
> And him to the black lab. But the lab had a huge string of slaver dangling from its chops!
> 
> So i was like "no no no murphles!"
> 
> Too late, all over murphles head!
> 
> The lab's owner though, on realising what had happened, let out a hearty peel of laughter!!!
> 
> No apology, nothing. Just walked on. I had a dog jump up and leave muddy prints on me the other week. Now that doesnt really bother me as im always dressed for dog walking. But again, the owner laughed!!
> 
> Is that an embarrassment response or what? Coz that is very weird indeed.


oh no murphles! I think it must be embarrassment maybe. They don't want to admit they were in the wrong? I would be mortified if one of my dogs jumped up all over someone (actually one of them has but it was another dog walker I know really well so she was fine and I did apologise!!) 
I used to see a dog walker quite a bit (I avoid most people when I'm out) and one of their dogs would always spot me and jump all over me. Scrabbling at my back and everything! They never said sorry just called it back and it would eventually go back when it'd had enough (or someone else came along I suspect).



LinznMilly said:


> Yeah, you're not the weirdo- she is. I love @Boxer123 's idea.


It is a great idea :Hilarious:Hilarious



Arny said:


> I always feel awkward about whether I should say hello to people who are concentrating on their dogs.
> If I say something it might make the dogs lose focus.


yeah exactly, I'm happy to say hello to people if we pass or make eye contact or something but I literally had my back to her and was making sure my dogs stayed focussed on me (one of them likes a ball and I didn't want them to go and steal it if it was around - not that they've ever done it in the past but you never know!). So it's a bit of an awkward time to try and talk to me? And expect a response?


----------



## Teddy-dog

I feel better now. Thanks everyone!  all my dogs were very well behaved today too so they must have known that I needed a good day :Hilarious

including this one:


----------



## LittleMow

Teddy-dog said:


> I feel better now. Thanks everyone!  all my dogs were very well behaved today too so they must have known that I needed a good day :Hilarious
> 
> including this one:
> View attachment 456264


Good to hear it, must be difficult to say annoyed for long, once you have that lovely face looking up at you .

Completely agree with everyone else, definitely wasn't you being the weirdo


----------



## Teddy-dog

LittleMow said:


> Good to hear it, must be difficult to say annoyed for long, once you have that lovely face looking up at you .
> 
> Completely agree with everyone else, definitely wasn't you being the weirdo


so long as it isn't him causing the annoyance! :Hilarious

thank you


----------



## Jason25

Teddy-dog said:


> So I got called a 'weirdo' today.
> 
> I was on my morning walk, two dogs from the same house, they are super well behaved. We walked down a narrow path in the woods and I realised we were following a woman and her dog. I stopped and played some sniffy games as I like to have space on my walks and she flung her dogs ball in our direction. The dog chased the ball and then spotted us. I heard her call it but it came bounding over. One of my dogs is quite nervous of bouncy dogs so I was concentrating on keeping her safe and the dog then jumped all over me and I turned my back to it and it went back. As I went to walk on I noticed she was coming back up the path so I moved to the side and called my two and sat them there waiting for her to pass or whatever. I vaguely heard her say something but tbh I wasn't paying attention, we weren't that close to think she was speaking to me (I assumed she was speaking to the dog) so I didn't look up (plus I had my thick hat on as it was cold and that muffled noises). I did look up to see what she was doing and I heard her say her dog was looking for her ball so I nodded but didn't think it needed any interaction.
> 
> then she walked away and loudly said 'good morning WEIRDO'. I wouldn't normally say anything but I was like 'wtf' so I said exactly that loudly back and she shouted 'you didn't even look up or saY anything!' And I just said I was concentrating on my dogs as one is nervous! She wasn't even close to me so I was I supposed to know she was going to try and talk to me?? I was just waiting for her to get on her way and clearly not even looking so I don't know how I was supposed to realise she was talking to me when you couldn't hear normal talking voice from our distance. Or even have eye contact!
> It upset me a bit but I don't really know what else to do. I hadn't had a very good morning and just wanted a quiet walk with me dogs. Why do I have to interact? I normally do say morning to people I'm passing and close enough... oh well!


I think a lot of people see walking their dogs as a social thing, go out and speak to other owners etc. They don't always understand that some people don't want that.

I wear headphones on most of my walks, people see I got them in and don't bother stopping to speak to me lol if only they knew they are hardly ever turned on


----------



## Kaily

The other day I caught someones eye and smiled. She smiled back and said " hello darling, how are you"? I thought I must know her so replied, only then to realise she had earplugs in and wasn't talking to me at all. :Shamefullyembarrased:Shy


----------



## Jason25

Kaily said:


> The other day I caught someones eye and smiled. She smiled back and said " hello darling, how are you"? I thought I must know her so replied, only then to realise she had earplugs in and wasn't talking to me at all. :Shamefullyembarrased:Shy


I've fell victim to that once or twice  the new wireless earphones are hardly visible :Hilarious


----------



## Boxer123

Oh dear Loki


----------



## Teddy-dog

Jason25 said:


> I think a lot of people see walking their dogs as a social thing, go out and speak to other owners etc. They don't always understand that some people don't want that.
> 
> I wear headphones on most of my walks, people see I got them in and don't bother stopping to speak to me lol if only they knew they are hardly ever turned on


I think they do! I'm normally happy to say hello in passing but not have a proper conversation. and she was so far away it wasn't really a distance for chit chat so have no idea she was actually wanting to talk to me! I thought she was talking to her dog because I couldn't quite make out what she was saying  (and I had my back to her!).


----------



## Teddy-dog

Kaily said:


> The other day I caught someones eye and smiled. She smiled back and said " hello darling, how are you"? I thought I must know her so replied, only then to realise she had earplugs in and wasn't talking to me at all. :Shamefullyembarrased:Shy


:Hilarious:Hilarious I have been caught out with that before. It's when you're just passing them and they suddenly go 'Hi! How are you?' And you think it's to you!


----------



## tabelmabel

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 456297
> Oh dear Loki


And Tilly! Oh no! Santa has seen all that deer chasing. Trust murphles to get away with it. Santa never spotted him at all, by the looks of things.


----------



## Magyarmum




----------



## Teddy-dog

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 456297
> Oh dear Loki


Oh and Teddy too!!


----------



## LinznMilly

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 456297
> Oh dear Loki


Couple of those on the Nice list are repeated (Scout and Bonnie).

Neither of my girls are on either list,so Santa Paws is obviously a bit . . .   :Wacky about them.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Just watched This Morning on catch up and they did an item on “the naughtiest dog” that had shredded the sofa.

Apparently, it started doing this at 6 months old and stillbehaves this way when left alone.

According to the bloke on Dogs Behaving Badly, it’s attention seeking behaviour 

No mention of SA or Anxiety, training to be happy when left. Just give him a toy to chew and don’t laugh when he does it as that makes him think it’s ok/funny :Banghead


----------



## StripesInTheCountry

That's so sad Lurcherlad 

When they are on a TV show like that, most people are just going to take it as gospel that their dog is 'naughty' and 'attention seeking'. My OH is a bit like that and I'm constantly the one going 'Yeah but *why* is P doing that ...?' I'm certainly no expert but at least if you have approach it from the 'he's trying to tell you something (and it's probably us humans that need to change  )' approach you're part way there.


----------



## catz4m8z

LinznMilly said:


> Couple of those on the Nice list are repeated (Scout and Bonnie).
> 
> Neither of my girls are on either list,so Santa Paws is obviously a bit . . .   :Wacky about them.


Alfie is on the naughty list.....like I needed to be told that!

How do you know that your dog is really very ickle and smol?
Well, when you can't find one of their food bowls, substitute a small plastic hamster bowl you find at the back of the pet cupboard and it works like a charm!


----------



## Jason25

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 456297
> Oh dear Loki


Daisy on the naughty list too..sounds about right :Hilarious

we are supposed to be getting ready for Dartmoor and she's still asleep :Facepalm


----------



## Boxer123

Jason25 said:


> Daisy on the naughty list too..sounds about right :Hilarious
> 
> we are supposed to be getting ready for Dartmoor and she's still asleep :Facepalm


No chance of the boxers being up this time on a Saturday.


----------



## Jason25

Boxer123 said:


> No chance of the boxers being up this time on a Saturday.












What do you mean walkies?!
:Hilarious

We've had a nice morning on Dartmoor, the weather was a bit wet to start with so we sat in the car and shared a snack while it passed over.

Got out and started heading for one of the big circles, we walked for about an hour but the fog came in really thick, windy and drizzling. I couldn't see that far in front of us so we turned around and followed the path back to the car. I've heard stories of people getting lost in the fog up there and it wasn't happening to us :Hilarious

hopefully go again tomorrow, I think the weather is better


----------



## Boxer123

The Saturday Night Doldrums


----------



## StripesInTheCountry

Oh Jason, that face is priceless Well done for not getting lost in the fog!

Boxer, that's one happy dog ❤

We went exploring fairly locally today. Unfortunately it rained. If he absolutely had to walk in the rain, we were absolutely going his way


----------



## Kaily

Earlier today










Just now


----------



## Jason25

StripesInTheCountry said:


> Oh Jason, that face is priceless Well done for not getting lost in the fog!
> 
> Boxer, that's one happy dog ❤
> 
> We went exploring fairly locally today. Unfortunately it rained. If he absolutely had to walk in the rain, we were absolutely going his way
> 
> View attachment 456449


 haha yes she pulls some faces 
Did you go anywhere nice? I love countryside walks 


Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 456447
> The Saturday Night Doldrums


I had the opposite, daisy was in a right naughty mood, she kept stealing things, chewing up paper, destroying toys. She was lucky she didn't get sent out the back on a time out :Hilarious


Kaily said:


> Earlier today
> 
> View attachment 456450
> 
> 
> Just now
> 
> View attachment 456451


Nice to see them walking side by side, how are they tolerating each other now? She is so cute!! Her little pricked ears are the best


----------



## Kaily

Jason25 said:


> Nice to see them walking side by side, how are they tolerating each other now? She is so cute!! Her little pricked ears are the best


Thanks Jason. They are still very wary of each other, kind of living separate lives under the same roof. Alfie still gets aggressive if pushed but Daisy isn't blameless either - she hides under the sofa and growls at him!

Love the faces your Daisy pulls.


----------



## Jason25

Kaily said:


> Thanks Jason. They are still very wary of each other, kind of living separate lives under the same roof. Alfie still gets aggressive if pushed but Daisy isn't blameless either - she hides under the sofa and growls at him!
> 
> Love the faces your Daisy pulls.


Hopefully they learn to accept each other in time, I think they've made massive improvements since you first got her


----------



## Jason25

we've had a nice walk on Dartmoor this morning, very cold and frosty though!


----------



## Boxer123

When it's so cold you have to use the sofa cushion as a blanket.


----------



## LinznMilly

We helps with the Santa Paws wrapping;
















(Please excuse Honey's wet chicken legs - she'd just been in the bath, and will be summarily moaning about it on the First World Dog Problems thread :Smug ).


----------



## Magyarmum

We've just got back from town after doing some grocery shopping.

The Schnauzer boys are exhausted as it's their job to stop the marauding hordes from stealing mum's car. Grisha positions himself looking out of the back window threatening anyone who dares to come too close to his hooman's car. Gwylim plonks himself on the drivers seat so if anyone dares break in they have to deal with one ferocious (albeit small) dog before they can jump in and drive off.

It's a hard, hard life being a Schnauzer.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Chilling out after his post run massage


----------



## Lurcherlad

Snuggled under my elbow


----------



## Boxer123

Lurcherlad said:


> View attachment 456526
> 
> 
> Snuggled under my elbow


I have a Loki on my lap he really should have been a smaller dog.


----------



## tabelmabel

Blimey! His head looks giant!! It is 3x the size of yours:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Boxer123

tabelmabel said:


> Blimey! His head looks giant!! It is 3x the size of yours:Hilarious:Hilarious


I have a peanut head.


----------



## tabelmabel

Your head looks very normal - surely that must be an optical illusion with loki!!


----------



## Boxer123

tabelmabel said:


> Your head looks very normal - surely that must be an optical illusion with loki!!


Jack wearing glasses, Loki with a huge head twilight zone for dogs


----------



## Lurcherlad




----------



## Magyarmum

I've got my beady little eyes on you!


----------



## Nonnie

Was lovely once we got above the freezing fog this morning

IMG_20201208_131442_645 by Ned Ster, on Flickr


----------



## Boxer123

All is not well at boxer HQ a tummy bug has be fallen the troops. Sox has spent half the day making puky noises whilst I'm online meetings. He keeps rushing out to eat grass but has not lost his appetite. Loki was sick this morning but has been ok the rest of the day. Meanwhile my car has broken down.


----------



## LinznMilly

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 456726
> All is not well at boxer HQ a tummy bug has be fallen the troops. Sox has spent half the day making puky noises whilst I'm online meetings. He keeps rushing out to eat grass but has not lost his appetite. Loki was sick this morning but has been ok the rest of the day. Meanwhile my car has broken down.


Oh no! Sending Get Well Soon to the boxer boys.


----------



## Boxer123

LinznMilly said:


> Oh no! Sending Get Well Soon to the boxer boys.


Thsnk you they are fine in themselves Sox is such drama when he's sick.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Oh dear 

Hope they feel better soon.


----------



## Boxer123

No poops or pukes last night but they are still asleep! They have been flat out for hours. I think they must have a bit of something. I’m doing them some boiled turkey for breakfast (festive)


----------



## Boxer123

When life comes at you to hard...


----------



## Boxer123

Thursday morning snugs.


----------



## Magyarmum

I do love those two Schnauzer boys of mine









I've felt really under the weather this week, fighting off a cold and the weather has been so wet and miserable my poor boys haven't been for a walk for days.







The pair of them have looked after me really well, hardly leaving my side and giving me loads of cuddles.

Don't know what I'd do without them, I'm such a lucky human to have them in my life,

Bless them!


----------



## Craig_1984

Bobby isn't the best at hide and seek but gives it his best go...


----------



## Boxer123

Magyarmum said:


> I do love those two Schnauzer boys of mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've felt really under the weather this week, fighting off a cold and the weather has been so wet and miserable my poor boys haven't been for a walk for days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pair of them have looked after me really well, hardly leaving my side and giving me loads of cuddles.
> 
> Don't know what I'd do without them, I'm such a lucky human to have them in my life,
> 
> Bless them!


Hope you feel better soon boxers send licks and kisses.


----------



## Lurcherlad




----------



## Lurcherlad

Jack is giving me "the look"! He wants something ....









He settled for my end of the sofa 

I know my place!


----------



## Magyarmum

Boxer123 said:


> Hope you feel better soon boxers send licks and kisses.


I'm feeling much better thank you, just a slightly hoarse voice and not much appetite, but I think I'll survive. Tell the Boxers their licks and kisses are much appreciated.

Yesterday was cold and raining so we spent the day snuggled up in front of a nice warm fire. The boys kept me entertained with their version of yodeling which is somewhat overwhelming when performed in a small room when it should be on top of a mountain ala Julie Andrews

Not my two but this is what Schnauzers sound like when in full voice ...... be thankful you've got Boxers


----------



## Boxer123

Magyarmum said:


> I'm feeling much better thank you, just a slightly hoarse voice and not much appetite, but I think I'll survive. Tell the Boxers their licks and kisses are much appreciated.
> 
> Yesterday was cold and raining so we spent the day snuggled up in front of a nice warm fire. The boys kept me entertained with their version of yodeling which is somewhat overwhelming when performed in a small room when it should be on top of a mountain ala Julie Andrews
> 
> Not my two but this is what Schnauzers sound like when in full voice ...... be thankful you've got Boxers


What fantastic entertainment lucky you.


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Magyarmum said:


> I'm feeling much better thank you, just a slightly hoarse voice and not much appetite, but I think I'll survive. Tell the Boxers their licks and kisses are much appreciated.
> 
> Yesterday was cold and raining so we spent the day snuggled up in front of a nice warm fire. The boys kept me entertained with their version of yodeling which is somewhat overwhelming when performed in a small room when it should be on top of a mountain ala Julie Andrews
> 
> Not my two but this is what Schnauzers sound like when in full voice ...... be thankful you've got Boxers


oh my!


----------



## LinznMilly

Magyarmum said:


> I'm feeling much better thank you, just a slightly hoarse voice and not much appetite, but I think I'll survive. Tell the Boxers their licks and kisses are much appreciated.
> 
> Yesterday was cold and raining so we spent the day snuggled up in front of a nice warm fire. The boys kept me entertained with their version of yodeling which is somewhat overwhelming when performed in a small room when it should be on top of a mountain ala Julie Andrews
> 
> Not my two but this is what Schnauzers sound like when in full voice ...... be thankful you've got Boxers


The one in the background sounded a little like Honey when she starts (thankfully that's rare now).

Glad you're feeling better.


----------



## Boxer123

If looks could kill...


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 457005
> If looks could kill...


ooh he does not like that! Bad momma ! watch your bum!  His eyes - so expressive!


----------



## Boxer123

DanWalkersmum said:


> ooh he does not like that! Bad momma ! watch your bum!  His eyes - so expressive!


I'm expecting pay back  he doesn't think he needs space.


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Boxer123 said:


> I'm expecting pay back  he doesn't think he needs space.


If he looked at me like that he would definitely get all the space he needed


----------



## LittleMow

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 457005
> If looks could kill...


Oh dear, probably thinks it'll ruin his street cred


----------



## Jason25

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 457005
> If looks could kill...


"Mum all the other dogs will laugh at me "

hopefully it works out well 

we've got the dog field booked for 7.30am. I think I'm up a little bit early :Hilarious


----------



## Kaily

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 457005
> If looks could kill...


I think that is perfect and will benefit you and Loki immensely.


----------



## Jason25

Uncontrollable excitement because we are going to the dog field....










:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Boxer123

Jason25 said:


> Uncontrollable excitement because we are going to the dog field....
> 
> View attachment 457051
> 
> 
> :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


It's to early the boxers say. I've booked ours for 10 because I couldn't face the getting out of bed arguments.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Jason25 said:


> Uncontrollable excitement because we are going to the dog field....
> 
> View attachment 457051
> 
> 
> :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


Daisy clearly needs some Labrador tigerness. The look is telling me to hurry up so we can go canicross!


----------



## Guest

It's been getting pretty hot here now. We've been spending a lot of time at the river, making the most of it before it gets contaminated by toxic algae a bit later in the summer. And you know it's hot when the little sun worshipper takes a nap on the cool mat!


----------



## Boxer123

McKenzie said:


> It's been getting pretty hot here now. We've been spending a lot of time at the river, making the most of it before it gets contaminated by toxic algae a bit later in the summer. And you know it's hot when the little sun worshipper takes a nap on the cool mat!
> 
> View attachment 457056
> 
> 
> View attachment 457057
> 
> 
> View attachment 457058


Love the froggy legs.


----------



## Jason25

Boxer123 said:


> It's to early the boxers say. I've booked ours for 10 because I couldn't face the getting out of bed arguments.


 I want to be lied on the sofa by 10 :Hilarious hope you have a nice time 



MissKittyKat said:


> Daisy clearly needs some Labrador tigerness. The look is telling me to hurry up so we can go canicross!
> View attachment 457055


Oh dear, I hope you both enjoy your run, it was a bit fresh this morning


----------



## MissKittyKat

Jason25 said:


> I want to be lied on the sofa by 10 :Hilarious hope you have a nice time
> 
> Oh dear, I hope you both enjoy your run, it was a bit fresh this morning


It was muddy!


----------



## LinznMilly

Jason25 said:


> Uncontrollable excitement because we are going to the dog field....
> 
> View attachment 457051
> 
> 
> :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


How do you do that @Jason25 ?!  My 2 would go walkies in the middle of the night if I gave them the chance. 



McKenzie said:


> It's been getting pretty hot here now. We've been spending a lot of time at the river, making the most of it before it gets contaminated by toxic algae a bit later in the summer. And you know it's hot when the little sun worshipper takes a nap on the cool mat!
> 
> View attachment 457056
> 
> 
> View attachment 457057
> 
> 
> View attachment 457058


Stunning pics of the river. I love the Westie Rug. 



MissKittyKat said:


> It was muddy!
> 
> View attachment 457075


Just a bit. 

Honey the Super Sleuth watching Midsummer Murders;









Deerstalker hat and pipe in the post.  :Hilarious


----------



## Boxer123

Evening cuddles


----------



## Jason25

LinznMilly said:


> How do you do that @Jason25 ?!  My 2 would go walkies in the middle of the night if I gave them the chance.
> 
> Stunning pics of the river. I love the Westie Rug.
> 
> Just a bit.
> 
> Honey the Super Sleuth watching Midsummer Murders;
> View attachment 457089
> 
> 
> Deerstalker hat and pipe in the post.  :Hilarious


When she was a pup I would wake up to her sat on my pillow staring at me, waiting for me to get up. Since she's grown into a dog, she loves sleeping and doesn't want to get up in the mornings. So lazy :Hilarious


----------



## Sarah H

It was a day for coats! Wet and windy on our little jaunt this morning.


----------



## tabelmabel

Aaaaargh Tilly! This is the hold murph has over her. Every monday, they get a tripe filled bone (not the best i know but they love them and they last ages)

But tilly will not touch hers until murph has thoroughly chewed both. And then she will get them. It makes no difference whether she is offered hers in another room, she just wont touch hers til murph gives her the go ahead.

If we pop it in her mouth, she will drop it.

Problem is, by the time she gets a go, she will be chewing away way past her bedtime. I always buy the bones when i take my daughter for a cake after school on mondays. That is why they dont get the bones til about 5 ish. Murph will work away til 7 ish and then till will get a shot. Crazy, eh?!


----------



## Boxer123

tabelmabel said:


> Aaaaargh Tilly! This is the hold murph has over her. Every monday, they get a tripe filled bone (not the best i know but they love them and they last ages)
> 
> But tilly will not touch hers until murph has thoroughly chewed both. And then she will get them. It makes no difference whether she is offered hers in another room, she just wont touch hers til murph gives her the go ahead.
> 
> If we pop it in her mouth, she will drop it.
> 
> Problem is, by the time she gets a go, she will be chewing away way past her bedtime. I always buy the bones when i take my daughter for a cake after school on mondays. That is why they dont get the bones til about 5 ish. Murph will work away til 7 ish and then till will get a shot. Crazy, eh?!


I've given up with bones the boys are ok with everything else rabbit ears/ kongs to eat side by side. A high value raw bone though nightmare. Sox has to be in a separate room or he will steal Loki's. He then gets super stressed and keeps looking as if Loki's is bigger and better. Won't eat for ages then he starts chewing when Loki has finished then Loki is sad because he's separated from his mate.


----------



## Boxer123

Here there be squirrels...


----------



## tabelmabel

It's mad isnt it?! Tilly is such a food opportunist too - she is the one that will nab off with stuff and fly off under the table but she wont even pinch these and do a runner.

Btw she has done TWO really naughty things this past week. One. I left a home made lemon cake on the table. Turned my back for a second and there was tilly, head side on jaws clamping down and half my cake away!!!


Yesterday, put out tree up with some candy canes and she had one off and ate half of it, cellophane and all!!!


----------



## Boxer123

tabelmabel said:


> It's mad isnt it?! Tilly is such a food opportunist too - she is the one that will nab off with stuff and fly off under the table but she wont even pinch these and do a runner.
> 
> Btw she has done TWO really naughty things this past week. One. I left a home made lemon cake on the table. Turned my back for a second and there was tilly, head side on jaws clamping down and half my cake away!!!
> 
> Yesterday, put out tree up with some candy canes and she had one off and ate half of it, cellophane and all!!!


Oh Tilly naughties! Like I say I've given up because I find it so stressful I only get them so I can have 5 minutes peace . In Sox defence he is otherwise a good boy wouldn't dream of stealing a lemon cake !


----------



## tabelmabel

Tilly must have loved that cake as i had to chop off her chewed bit obvs. Popped it in a food waste bag and, as the rain was so torrential, i left it sitting on the kitchen worktop overnight.

Next morning, out of the crate comes Tilly and straight to the kitchen corner. Yap, yap, yap. Of course im not the tidiest person so the cake bag is not clear to see. 

It took me quite a few moments to work out she is barking to alert me to the fact she can smell the cake and wants it lifting down!!!

Needless to say it went straight to bin. So lucky it wasnt a dried fruit cake. Could have proved very expensive in vet bills!


----------



## Boxer123

tabelmabel said:


> Tilly must have loved that cake as i had to chop off her chewed bit obvs. Popped it in a food waste bag and, as the rain was so torrential, i left it sitting on the kitchen worktop overnight.
> 
> Next morning, out of the crate comes Tilly and straight to the kitchen corner. Yap, yap, yap. Of course im not the tidiest person so the cake bag is not clear to see.
> 
> It took me quite a few moments to work out she is barking to alert me to the fact she can smell the cake and wants it lifting down!!!
> 
> Needless to say it went straight to bin. So lucky it wasnt a dried fruit cake. Could have proved very expensive in vet bills!


At least she asked the second time


----------



## Sarah H

Nooka's a bit funny about hard chew items like cow's ears (though she's getting better). She won't eat them until someone else has had a chew and their saliva has made it all gross and sticky.


----------



## Guest

We went away for a couple of days and on the way stopped at an awesome dog park that we had been to a couple of times before. It's absolutely massive (by dog park standards), split into different areas and all fully fenced. We usually do a big loop ending with the water areas to cool off. It was hot enough today that even Kenzie had a paddle, and she usually hates water! Because it was the middle of the day on a Tuesday it was really quiet and such a nice way to spend quality time with the pups.


----------



## Jason25

Sarah H said:


> Nooka's a bit funny about hard chew items like cow's ears (though she's getting better). She won't eat them until someone else has had a chew and their saliva has made it all gross and sticky.


It's funny how they behave around food ain't it. Daisy is a weirdo, you give her a chew or a kong before you go out and she will wait until you've came home before she chews it up :Facepalm:Hilarious


----------



## LinznMilly

Guess who remembered her phone for this morning's walk?  (apologies for the quality).


----------



## LittleMow

Jason25 said:


> It's funny how they behave around food ain't it. Daisy is a weirdo, you give her a chew or a kong before you go out and she will wait until you've came home before she chews it up :Facepalm:Hilarious


Bodmin does this, as soon as I'm in he'll go straight to it, chuck it around a bit and eventually eat it.

As for big bones, he has a habit of trying to cover them with something (blanket, cushion, soft toy) - he uses his nose to nudge it and has given himself a sore nose a few times


----------



## Lurcherlad




----------



## rona

Anyone else have a father like this, that didn't want a damn dog? 






One of my clients is exactly this


----------



## Lurcherlad

I love how he refers to his hands too, instead of paws! 

My dad said “no more cats” (we had 4 at the time) when my sister brought hime a teeny, tiny FTGH kitten ...... kitten snuggled into the crook of dad’s neck and stayed there for about 4 hours but dad wouldn’t move incase he disturbed him


----------



## Boxer123

I’m so cross Loki has eaten a human poo :Yuck why are people so disgusting. I’ve called the vets and they said to keep an eye on him he might vomit. It was quick as a flash I’m so worried after all his tummy problems.


----------



## Kaily

Boxer123 said:


> I'm so cross Loki has eaten a human poo :Yuck why are people so disgusting. I've called the vets and they said to keep an eye on him he might vomit. It was quick as a flash I'm so worried after all his tummy problems.


Eww I'm glad I read that at lunch time. :Vomit

I'm sure he will be ok. Alfie has done it before, also cat poop.


----------



## Boxer123

Kaily said:


> Eww I'm glad I read that at lunch time. :Vomit
> 
> I'm sure he will be ok. Alfie has done it before, also cat poop.


Ha ha sorry cat poop although gross doesn't worry me but humans you just don't know what they have had in their body.


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Boxer123 said:


> I'm so cross Loki has eaten a human poo :Yuck why are people so disgusting. I've called the vets and they said to keep an eye on him he might vomit. It was quick as a flash I'm so worried after all his tummy problems.


:Vomit:Vomit:Vomit Oh Loki! No doggy kisses for you today:Yuck Hope he's okay, some mucky b**gers about x


----------



## Boxer123

DanWalkersmum said:


> :Vomit:Vomit:Vomit Oh Loki! No doggy kisses for you today:Yuck Hope he's okay, some mucky b**gers about x


Thank you he is ok so far eating and playing. I'm not normally squeamish but this really upset me I raised my voice then felt guilty and had to buy him a toy. The vets have told him to behave over Xmas !


----------



## Lurcherlad

:Yuck:Yuck

Disgusting, scumbag humans 

Hope there’s no fall out!


----------



## Boxer123

Lurcherlad said:


> :Yuck:Yuck
> 
> Disgusting, scumbag humans
> 
> Hope there's no fall out!


Fingers crossed my rug has had a hard year.


----------



## LinznMilly

Boxer123 said:


> I'm so cross Loki has eaten a human poo :Yuck why are people so disgusting. I've called the vets and they said to keep an eye on him he might vomit. It was quick as a flash I'm so worried after all his tummy problems.


:Vomit :Yuck

Eeeewwwwwwwww! _Loki_!!! :Yuck :Vomit 

Fingers crossed there's no repercussions for him or your poor rug. 

Why do we put ourselves and our houses through it? :Wacky :Wacky


----------



## Boxer123

LinznMilly said:


> :Vomit :Yuck
> 
> Eeeewwwwwwwww! _Loki_!!! :Yuck :Vomit
> 
> Fingers crossed there's no repercussions for him or your poor rug.
> 
> Why do we put ourselves and our houses through it? :Wacky :Wacky


It's hard to say  Of course he refused his boiled organic turkey with country hunter meat for breakfast. I'll eat a turd instead hooman then squeaked through two hours of online meetings.


----------



## Kaily

Daisy is a little unwell. It started yesterday when she didn't eat all her breakfast, had a slightly runny poo and a very stinky tum. She ate dinner then was sick an hour later. Today she is still very stinky, normal poo but hardly eating. Gave her a little chicken which she did eat. She is very quiet.

Trying to decide whether to see the vet (if I can get an appointment) or give it another day.


----------



## Linda Weasel

Nice to know I’m not alone.

Spent time today cleaning flat poos off the rug, and off down the Vet later for some Prokoline as I’ve run out.


----------



## Boxer123

Kaily said:


> Daisy is a little unwell. It started yesterday when she didn't eat all her breakfast, had a slightly runny poo and a very stinky tum. She ate dinner then was sick an hour later. Today she is still very stinky, normal poo but hardly eating. Gave her a little chicken which she did eat. She is very quiet.
> 
> Trying to decide whether to see the vet (if I can get an appointment) or give it another day.


Oh dear poor Daisy it's probably just a little bug. Maybe a few days of a bland diet ?


----------



## Boxer123

Linda Weasel said:


> Nice to know I'm not alone.
> 
> Spent time today cleaning flat poos off the rug, and off down the Vet later for some Prokoline as I've run out.


Oh no ! You are never alone with poop problems.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Kaily said:


> Daisy is a little unwell. It started yesterday when she didn't eat all her breakfast, had a slightly runny poo and a very stinky tum. She ate dinner then was sick an hour later. Today she is still very stinky, normal poo but hardly eating. Gave her a little chicken which she did eat. She is very quiet.
> 
> Trying to decide whether to see the vet (if I can get an appointment) or give it another day.


Poor girl 

Hope it's just a bug and she feels better soon.


----------



## Linda Weasel

Boxer123 said:


> Oh no ! You are never alone with poop problems.


I swear if I had only one A4 size rug he'd still manage to hit it.


----------



## Kaily

Boxer123 said:


> Oh dear poor Daisy it's probably just a little bug. Maybe a few days of a bland diet ?


Thank you. Just a bit of chicken tonight, although I feed her Chappie anyway which is mean't to be good for tums.



Lurcherlad said:


> Poor girl
> 
> Hope it's just a bug and she feels better soon.


Thanks so do I.



Linda Weasel said:


> Nice to know I'm not alone.
> 
> Spent time today cleaning flat poos off the rug, and off down the Vet later for some Prokoline as I've run out.


I hope he is better soon too.


----------



## LittleMow

Boxer123 said:


> I'm so cross Loki has eaten a human poo :Yuck why are people so disgusting. I've called the vets and they said to keep an eye on him he might vomit. It was quick as a flash I'm so worried after all his tummy problems.


Oh no that is gross :Yuck

Bodmin has done the same, luckily I got him away before he ate much - like you I did shout. There seemed to be an increase in 'it' during 1st lockdown, a few lorries park up over night near me, and I think they had no where to go. However, they should bag it and bin it - not do it near a path 

Hope Loki is doing ok and none the worse for it.


----------



## Boxer123

LittleMow said:


> Oh no that is gross :Yuck
> 
> Bodmin has done the same, luckily I got him away before he ate much - like you I did shout. There seemed to be an increase in 'it' during 1st lockdown, a few lorries park up over night near me, and I think they had no where to go. However, they should bag it and bin it - not do it near a path
> 
> Hope Loki is doing ok and none the worse for it.


Same here but yes a bin is in the lay by use it ! He seems alright I'm completely traumatised these boxers are aging me horribly. He's not worrying himself.


----------



## Kaily

Daisy ate her dinner and was sick again. She hid it in her bed.

Strangely it was not the dinner I just gave her.


----------



## Boxer123

Kaily said:


> Daisy ate her dinner and was sick again. She hid it in her bed.
> 
> Strangely it was not the dinner I just gave her.


Poor Daisy.


----------



## Kaily

My vet is closed for the night now apart from emergencies. I have to take my Dad for his Covid Jab tomorrow morning so won't be able to see the vet till the evening. Bit worried as she is so small so could get dehydrated very quickly.


----------



## Boxer123

Kaily said:


> My vet is closed for the night now apart from emergencies. I have to take my Dad for his Covid Jab tomorrow morning so won't be able to see the vet till the evening. Bit worried as she is so small so could get dehydrated very quickly.


Can you give her some chicken water to hydrate her ?


----------



## Blitz

Boxer123 said:


> Can you give her some chicken water to hydrate her ?


Is she still being sick. I really would not worry too much. One of mine was violently sick a few days ago and was very unhappy that evening and off her food the next day but that is dogs. They eat something they shouldn't and get rid of it.


----------



## Kaily

Boxer123 said:


> Can you give her some chicken water to hydrate her ?


I brought pre cooked chicken.



Blitz said:


> Is she still being sick. I really would not worry too much. One of mine was violently sick a few days ago and was very unhappy that evening and off her food the next day but that is dogs. They eat something they shouldn't and get rid of it.


No she isn't. I don't normally worry too much but she is so small. Strange she didn't even heave, I was right next to her yet didn't know she was being sick. It was more like regurgitation but it was a dinner from a few days ago even though she had just had today's dinner- which seems to of stayed down.


----------



## LittleMow

Sorry to hear Rosie's not been feeling well @Kaily, hope she feels better very soon


----------



## Boxer123

As always after a day of naughties the snuggles come out.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 457425
> As always after a day of naughties the snuggles come out.


So cute.

I just live with a random!


----------



## Boxer123

MissKittyKat said:


> So cute.
> 
> I just live with a random!
> 
> View attachment 457427


Looks comfortable


----------



## Boxer123

We have made it through the night without vomiting. Let's see what Loki does today.


----------



## catz4m8z

Cant believe how I just described my dogs.:Smuggrin A friend came round last night and the dogs were going nuts saying hello to their 'auntie'...said auntie was cuddling one and saying 'hi Hannah, good girl!' and I had to point out it was actually Alfie she was cuddling (and wasnt she glad she hadnt given him a tummy rub!LOL).
I mean they do look incredibly alike as they are both ginger daxie crosses with identical coat types. Only differences is ears, as Alfs are down and Hannah has a jaunty one up/one down look and size. 
I told friend that the way to tell them apart from a distance was that Hannah looks more like a traditional Dachshund whereas Alf is kinda shorter and abit more solid round the middle 'basically' I said ' Hannah is a hot dog sausage and Alfie is a cocktail sausage!':Hilarious

What? they are sausage dogs after all!


----------



## LinznMilly

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 457446
> We have made it through the night without vomiting. Let's see what Loki does today.


Good news then. Loki boy - Santa's still watching. It's not quite Christmas yet. . 
How's he been today? 



catz4m8z said:


> Cant believe how I just described my dogs.:Smuggrin A friend came round last night and the dogs were going nuts saying hello to their 'auntie'...said auntie was cuddling one and saying 'hi Hannah, good girl!' and I had to point out it was actually Alfie she was cuddling (and wasnt she glad she hadnt given him a tummy rub!LOL).
> I mean they do look incredibly alike as they are both ginger daxie crosses with identical coat types. Only differences is ears, as Alfs are down and Hannah has a jaunty one up/one down look and size.
> I told friend that the way to tell them apart from a distance was that Hannah looks more like a traditional Dachshund whereas Alf is kinda shorter and abit more solid round the middle 'basically' I said ' Hannah is a hot dog sausage and Alfie is a cocktail sausage!':Hilarious
> 
> What? they are sausage dogs after all!


:Hilarious :Hilarious

If it makes you feel any better, I told my mum I needed sh1t bags for my sh1t bags today.   :Hilarious


----------



## Guest

I took McKenzie along to join in with my groomer's little group in a Christmas parade this evening. Elliot wouldn't have enjoyed it but Kenzie quite likes being the center of attention!


----------



## Boxer123

LinznMilly said:


> Good news then. Loki boy - Santa's still watching. It's not quite Christmas yet. .
> How's he been today?
> 
> :Hilarious :Hilarious
> 
> If it makes you feel any better, I told my mum I needed sh1t bags for my sh1t bags today.   :Hilarious


He was fine no issues at all little grotbag!


----------



## catz4m8z

McKenzie said:


> I took McKenzie along to join in with my groomer's little group in a Christmas parade this evening. Elliot wouldn't have enjoyed it but Kenzie quite likes being the center of attention!


aww, she looks adorable in her christmas collar!

well, it was 'Adamant Hannah' day today for our walk. Most of the time she just goes wherever I want and mooches along behind happily but every so often she decides we must go to the park opposite and will hear no arguments about it! She stomps ahead of you, drags you the right way and wont even look at you (presumably that implies there might be some conversation about it and there isnt!:Shifty).
Then Adam and I get pulled around the park in an orderly manner that only Hannah understands....but we both go along with it anyways, like eejits!!LOL And when she is done we get pulled home again at the official 'end of walk' time.

She gets away with it coz she doesnt have opinions that often and beside which there is something about a stompy, determined little sausage dog that is soooo frikkin' cute!
Its one of the reasons she's my favourite....(but shush! dont tell the others!:Bag:Shy)


----------



## Boxer123

Cuddles whilst working from home.


----------



## Kaily

Daisy spends a lot of her spare time humping a teddy!


----------



## Boxer123

Kaily said:


> Daisy spends a lot of her spare time humping a teddy!
> 
> View attachment 457657
> 
> 
> View attachment 457656


Oh no poor Teddy ! I have to say it's one habit neither of my boys have humping I'm ever so grateful.


----------



## Kaily

Luckily she only does it upstairs in the spare bedroom. (In private) .


----------



## Lurcherlad

Xmas tree decoration ...


----------



## Guest

When did I get to the point where my dog rules the roast so completely that she is allowed to sit on the table to look out the window?


----------



## Magyarmum

Don't be taken in by their innocent looks. These two are monsters









I'd no sooner sat down to have my coffee when the white fing started to chew my hand and the small black hairy creature jumped on my knee and belted me in the face with his paw. All because I took this photo and had a sip of coffee before giving them a cuddle!


----------



## Kaily

Daisy gets a little bit more cheeky everyday.


----------



## Boxer123

Kaily said:


> Daisy gets a little bit more cheeky everyday.
> 
> View attachment 457889
> 
> 
> View attachment 457888


She's lovely how are her and Alfie getting on ?


----------



## Kaily

Boxer123 said:


> She's lovely how are her and Alfie getting on ?


Still not friends.


----------



## Boxer123

Kaily said:


> Still not friends.


Ah no do they rub along ok ?


----------



## Kaily

Boxer123 said:


> Ah no do they rub along ok ?


If they can ignore each other they do, although Daisy would love to play with Alfie. He can be so grumpy but he mainly manages to keep his temper. He still pins her down by her throat occasionally , sounds and looks worse than it is. She now fights back. A lot of noise and teeth but thankfully they both walk away unscathed.

I am hoping playing in the garden where there is more space in the spring will help.


----------



## tabelmabel

Well, Tilly's crimes were flailing along behind her from her rear end on Monday.

She pooped and then seemed to have some red and yellow threads hanging out of her butt! Wafting in the breeze as she ran along, as if she had consumed a tapestry.

What on Earth???!

Only the bits of string from around my beef joint of the previous day! The little madam!

They passed out in due course.


----------



## LinznMilly

Honey has an announcement to make;










After 18 monfs in my noo home, I is a big girlie now (at 6 years old, I should be!), and brave enough to sleep wiv my big sister in the living room, and not just in my crate beside Hooman. I gets better sleepies there, too. :Smug

Hooman very proud.


----------



## Sarah H

Hold your dogs tight today.
A dear friend of mine lost her young collie in an accident yesterday. So completely heartbroken for her. 
Things happen, take a moment to just 'be' with your dog, you never know what's around the corner.
Run free special boy xxx


----------



## Lurcherlad

How sad


----------



## Happy Paws2

Sarah H said:


> Hold your dogs tight today.
> A dear friend of mine lost her young collie in an accident yesterday. So completely heartbroken for her.
> Things happen, take a moment to just 'be' with your dog, you never know what's around the corner.
> Run free special boy xxx


That's so sad, it's awful when they leave us but an accident is heartbreaking.


----------



## tabelmabel

That is awful @Sarah H . The worst possible time of year too. A situation likely to be full of 'if onlys'

I hope your friend can come to terms with her loss and find some peace very soon.


----------



## Sarah H

tabelmabel said:


> That is awful @Sarah H . The worst possible time of year too. A situation likely to be full of 'if onlys'
> 
> I hope your friend can come to terms with her loss and find some peace very soon.


Yes as you can imagine her whole family is devastated, Christmas won't be the same. The only saving grace is that he died instantly. 
Just makes you want to hold your dogs that bit tighter.


----------



## Boxer123

So sad @Sarah H poor family.


----------



## Boxer123

tabelmabel said:


> Well, Tilly's crimes were flailing along behind her from her rear end on Monday.
> 
> She pooped and then seemed to have some red and yellow threads hanging out of her butt! Wafting in the breeze as she ran along, as if she had consumed a tapestry.
> 
> What on Earth???!
> 
> Only the bits of string from around my beef joint of the previous day! The little madam!
> 
> They passed out in due course.


 Beef joint butt !


----------



## Magyarmum

My new kitchen carpet arrived this morning but I wasn't allowed to put my kitchen back together until it had been thoroughly inspected, tested for comfort and given the seal of approval by the Schnauzer boys.


----------



## Boxer123

Well it's a good job we were in secure woodland today as both boys bogged off and wouldn't come back. I expect more from Sox.


----------



## LinznMilly

Sarah H said:


> Yes as you can imagine her whole family is devastated, Christmas won't be the same. The only saving grace is that he died instantly.
> Just makes you want to hold your dogs that bit tighter.


Certainly does. So sad. Condolences for the family.



Magyarmum said:


> My new kitchen carpet arrived this morning but I wasn't allowed to put my kitchen back together until it had been thoroughly inspected, tested for comfort and given the seal of approval by the Schnauzer boys.
> 
> View attachment 457922
> 
> 
> View attachment 457925
> 
> 
> View attachment 457926


:Hilarious 



Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 457927
> Well it's a good job we were in secure woodland today as both boys bogged off and wouldn't come back. I expect more from Sox.


Oh, no. Sox, is that naughty boy Loki leading you astray?


----------



## Boxer123

LinznMilly said:


> Certainly does. So sad. Condolences for the family.
> 
> :Hilarious
> 
> Oh, no. Sox, is that naughty boy Loki leading you astray?


Umm sometimes he forgets himself all on his own.


----------



## Boxer123

My sister has arrived loki is so happy.


----------



## MissKittyKat

@Sarah H hope your friend is able to heal x


----------



## MissKittyKat

We have been exploring this morning, well that's what I call it, rather than getting lost!










We also saw some random ducks taking shelter!









Next time I'll make sure my map is the right way around so I turn in the right direction to begin with!


----------



## Kaily

Sarah H said:


> Hold your dogs tight today.
> A dear friend of mine lost her young collie in an accident yesterday. So completely heartbroken for her.
> Things happen, take a moment to just 'be' with your dog, you never know what's around the corner.
> Run free special boy xxx


So very sorry to read this.

A young dog got lost in a nearby forest chasing deer on Friday. Many people and dog organisations were out looking for her, feeding stations etc set up. Then very sadly Sunday morning she was hit by a car on the M25 and killed.

Another young dog also got lost there 3 weeks ago, again chasing deer and is still lost, the owners go out everyday looking for her as do many others. They have also had drones,scent dogs searching too. So devastating.

I have stopped walking there as Alfie will chase deer given half a chance and went missing for 10 minutes doing just that a few weeks ago. Sadly I have learn't from others tragedies just how dangerous this is.


----------



## Boxer123

MissKittyKat said:


> We have been exploring this morning, well that's what I call it, rather than getting lost!
> 
> View attachment 457946
> 
> 
> We also saw some random ducks taking shelter!
> 
> View attachment 457947
> 
> Next time I'll make sure my map is the right way around so I turn in the right direction to begin with!


Woody looks like he was having fun.


----------



## LinznMilly

. . . All I said was, "do you want to go walkies?" :Bag


----------



## catz4m8z

Just got into a screaming match in the street when walking the dogs!:Bag
Was out with Heidi and Alf when this little dog comes zooming up to us and running about our legs. Heidi is barking at it and trying to shoo it away (I let her coz Im trying to keep Alf back who is DA and will take chunks out of it). This girl and her friend suddenly run up and start screaming at me for trying to kick her dog (I wasnt...I did use my foot to try and block and push it back coz my hands were busy).
It just devolved into us yelling insults at each other TBH!!:Shy Their argument to my 'its illegal to have your dog off lead on the street' was 'no, it isnt!'. Some how they seemed to think calling me a fat slag and insulting my general appearance would matter in the slightest (or I dont know...upset me maybe? Like I give a FF what some rando thinks!!LOL). I swear I thought they would chest bump me at one point they were so close!!

But at least Alfie wasnt too bad. He pulled and barked but not to the level he sometimes does, either he wasnt that scared or he thought I was doing a good enough job!!:Smug So thank you random girls with dog....I am super stressed at work at the moment and having a chance to really let loose and scream insults in someones face was quite cathartic!!:Hilarious


----------



## Boxer123

catz4m8z said:


> Just got into a screaming match in the street when walking the dogs!:Bag
> Was out with Heidi and Alf when this little dog comes zooming up to us and running about our legs. Heidi is barking at it and trying to shoo it away (I let her coz Im trying to keep Alf back who is DA and will take chunks out of it). This girl and her friend suddenly run up and start screaming at me for trying to kick her dog (I wasnt...I did use my foot to try and block and push it back coz my hands were busy).
> It just devolved into us yelling insults at each other TBH!!:Shy Their argument to my 'its illegal to have your dog off lead on the street' was 'no, it isnt!'. Some how they seemed to think calling me a fat slag and insulting my general appearance would matter in the slightest (or I dont know...upset me maybe? Like I give a FF what some rando thinks!!LOL). I swear I thought they would chest bump me at one point they were so close!!
> 
> But at least Alfie wasnt too bad. He pulled and barked but not to the level he sometimes does, either he wasnt that scared or he thought I was doing a good enough job!!:Smug So thank you random girls with dog....I am super stressed at work at the moment and having a chance to really let loose and scream insults in someones face was quite cathartic!!:Hilarious


Oh dear not much Xmas spirit from them.


----------



## Boxer123

Sox after an 8 mile walk...


----------



## Lurcherlad

Jack, after a 30 minute walk this morning!


----------



## Sarah H

Fly after a five minute run in the cold!


----------



## Kaily

Alfie n Daisy on a cold but bright walk today.


----------



## Boxer123

Kaily said:


> Alfie n Daisy on a cold but bright walk today.
> 
> View attachment 458112


Love the coats.


----------



## Kaily

Thank you they are my Ebay bargains! Great for walking in the dark.


----------



## Beth78

Whisp has been helping make gingerbread this evening :Shamefullyembarrased


----------



## Boxer123

Beth78 said:


> Whisp has been helping make gingerbread this evening :Shamefullyembarrased
> View attachment 458152


She looks so beautiful.


----------



## Kaily

Beth78 said:


> Whisp has been helping make gingerbread this evening :Shamefullyembarrased
> View attachment 458152


Is she a good cook?


----------



## Beth78

Kaily said:


> Is she a good cook?


No but shes a good taster ha ha


----------



## Rosie64

Chip after a 10 min walk and a 10 min run around the green .


----------



## Rosie64

ooops forgot to put pic in


----------



## LinznMilly

At this risk of appearing ungrateful, I need to rant.

My aunt has a tendency to forget me and the girls at Christmas (and on my birthday). It annoyed my mum more than it did me, but then this year, she manipulated me into doing something that ultimately benefited her (I don't want to go into what that something was).

When I realised the deception, I told her I wanted nothing to do with her.

Well, things blew over, I calmed down, and we started speaking.

Sort of.

This year, she's gone overboard with gifts -birthday and Christmas presents galore and on time. The girls even got something. Honey received a Christmas stocking (which was the present I posted about in the Whodunnit thread).

Milly.

Milly got a coat.









The problem?

This is the same coat compared to Milly's camo fleece:









What my dear beloved aunt has done, is bought it for her Shih Tzu, decided it wouldn't fit, and cast it off to Milly. 

If she'd never seen Milly, I would understand. But we were all away together for the weekend last year. :Arghh

I'm trying to think positive. I'm trying to remind myself that the girls have been utterly spoiled anyway, so what does 1 duff present matter? But atm, I'm failing.

I wish she'd stuck with her MO and not bothered. If that makes me ungrateful, then so be it. :Bag :Spitoutdummy

On the upside though, the antidote to that, the present that really brings a smile to my face is this one, from my mum;
















:Shamefullyembarrased


----------



## Guest

I had to travel for Christmas this year so poor pups spent 4 nights in kennels (only kenneled at night, mixing with a small group during the day). We got home around 4.30pm, they had their dinner and absolutely crashed! McKenzie got a second wind but Ellie has barely moved in hours. He smells a bit funky and needs a good brush but that will have to wait for tomorrow. I'm so glad to be home together.


----------



## Nonnie

After a nice walk yesterday, we are following the only xmas 'tradition' we acknowledge and are having a day off.

Boxing day is usually a nightmare. Hunts, shoots and bored people with horrible dogs on their second walk of the year.

IMG_20201225_150235_772 by Ned Ster, on Flickr
20201225_105234 by Ned Ster, on Flickr


----------



## tabelmabel

I'm not taking the dogs out today - OH is. I should think it will be quiet dog-wise as a storm is raging, the wind is howling and the rain is battering.

Hopefully murples' bottom will function and empty properly today as there was a very pungent aroma surrounding it yesterday. Of poop. We couldnt see any poop stuck on his legs or anywhere. I dont know where he was hiding it. Very rank.


----------



## LinznMilly

Nothing says "content lurcher" quite like...


----------



## ShibaPup

Not sure if I should be daring yet or not - I'm silently hoping I may have a spotty addition February :Happy 

Probably shouldn't post yet as it depends on their hearing test which is on the 29th :Nailbiting everything crossed for some good news - either way I'll have a solid answer on the 29th


----------



## Boxer123

ShibaPup said:


> Not sure if I should be daring yet or not - I'm silently hoping I may have a spotty addition February :Happy
> 
> Probably shouldn't post yet as it depends on their hearing test which is on the 29th :Nailbiting everything crossed for some good news - either way I'll have a solid answer on the 29th


Yay fingers and toes crossed.


----------



## Boxer123

So lovely and relaxed tonight. My sister went home the boys had a long walk and are super tired now.


----------



## Guest

If I ever wondered who rules this house...

McKenzie just walked over to a chair were I had put my cardigan, pulled it off, and curled up for a nap. Whatever makes you happy, Kenz!


----------



## Lurcherlad

Frosty morning - Jack wore his thick fleece!


----------



## Lurcherlad




----------



## Kaily

Yesterday I decided the dogs and I needed a nice long walk. It turned out longer than planned as I got a little lost which was a bit scary. We walked for 3.5 hours!

Didn't manage to get any good dog pics but took some moody bleak cold looking pics.


----------



## Guest

Poor Kenzie has a bit of a dodgy tum  She came back from kennels on Saturday afternoon and woke me up around midnight needing to go outside and, well, it wasn't pretty! She had a bit of colitis and a bit runny for a few days following, but it seemed to be improving. Today stools have been fine but she's been eating grass and had a bile puke, as well as eating her food much slower. I'm not hugely worried, but I hope she feels better soon.


----------



## LinznMilly

Kaily said:


> Yesterday I decided the dogs and I needed a nice long walk. It turned out longer than planned as I got a little lost which was a bit scary. We walked for 3.5 hours!
> 
> Didn't manage to get any good dog pics but took some moody bleak cold looking pics.
> 
> View attachment 458890
> 
> 
> View attachment 458891
> 
> 
> View attachment 458892


Stunning pics. Like something out of LOTR though. 



McKenzie said:


> Poor Kenzie has a bit of a dodgy tum  She came back from kennels on Saturday afternoon and woke me up around midnight needing to go outside and, well, it wasn't pretty! She had a bit of colitis and a bit runny for a few days following, but it seemed to be improving. Today stools have been fine but she's been eating grass and had a bile puke, as well as eating her food much slower. I'm not hugely worried, but I hope she feels better soon.
> 
> View attachment 458893


Poor Kenz. . She looks so sorry for herself. . Get well soon sweetheart.


----------



## Kaily

LinznMilly said:


> Stunning pics. Like something out of LOTR though.


Thank you. it felt like LOTR when I was lost.


----------



## rona

Rich people have labels on their clothes. 
Happy people have dog hair


----------



## Guest

Today we are moving house, just waiting for the removals company to arrive. Elliot isn't particularly bothered!










Kenzie is on lookout duty at the front door, which is usually baby gated off.


----------



## Arny

Tilly sort of liked the snow, well disliked it less than rain.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Jack's enjoying my new super soft throw (and hogging the bed, as usual)


----------



## Guest

Lurcherlad said:


> View attachment 458966
> View attachment 458967
> 
> 
> Jack's enjoying my new super soft throw (and hogging the bed, as usual)


Does he sleep with you at night? I end up sleeping on the tiniest bit of bed and my two aren't exactly huge - I don't know how you manage!


----------



## Lurcherlad

McKenzie said:


> Does he sleep with you at night? I end up sleeping on the tiniest bit of bed and my two aren't exactly huge - I don't know how you manage!


Well, he generally starts the night with me but gets off after a couple of hours usually and has a stretch, then settles in his own bed (thankfully ).

He can take up a lot of room if I don't get into bed before he settles down and stake my claim! I do get kicked a lot when he's dreaming


----------



## LinznMilly

My two sleep in their own beds, thankfully. Milly's taken to sleeping in the bed that looks most uncomfortable, Honey has a sleeping bag type bed - super soft and warm looking. . So I have my bed allllllll to myself :Smug 

I'm off to the vets with my girls this morning. Both of them. Wish me luck. :Bag


----------



## Boxer123

McKenzie said:


> Today we are moving house, just waiting for the removals company to arrive. Elliot isn't particularly bothered!
> 
> View attachment 458961
> 
> 
> Kenzie is on lookout duty at the front door, which is usually baby gated off.


Good luck are you going far ?


----------



## Boxer123

Trying to explain I can't find his ball.


----------



## LinznMilly

Well . . . That wasn't as traumatic as I expected. 

Milly sailed through it,  and vet gave her a clean bill of health (I mentioned the fact that she's been favouring her right front paw, and said I've been using a bit of Meloxicom, He tested her paw, wrist and leg and could find no sign of pain, so says the Meloxicom is working. Eyes, ears, teeth, heart and weight all fine. And she was on her best behaviour. :Smug Spent a lot of the visit trailing the leash and following her new best friend (the vet) around. . She got a few small pieces of venison sticks from me and a couple of handfuls of treats from New Best Friend. She even did the honours of hovering up the dropped treats.   She wouldn't stay still for her jab, but you can't have everything. It could have been a lot worse. 

Honey.  Well. I'm not saying she freaked out or anything, but I'm counting my lucky stars my Jugular is still intact. :Shifty 

I took her mainly because she has a cough. Vet checked her heart and lungs, and said they sound clear, so suspects tracheal collapse.  She has to have an x ray to confirm. Guess who gets the pleasure of holding her while they sedate her for that. :Shifty :Hurting


----------



## tabelmabel

Snow here today. This morning wasnt actively snowing but was snow on the ground. And now it is actively snowing again.

Anyway, went onto the golf course and it is truly stunningly beautiful. I just love it. Huge, sweeping, tree-lined fairways stretching as far as the eye can see. It is a huge course and just a handful of folk there.

Anyway, as luck would have it, i kept tilly on the flexi initially as she was a bit wild-looking. Just as well, as 4 deer ran right out in front of us and leapt over a small wall.

Murph, naturally, was straight on the case. Except he went off in the complete wrong direction! And stood there like a bemused Scooby Doo.

We walked a good hour and rounded back in the direction of home, where there is a wooded path alongside the course. I let Till off at that point and she went off like a rocket running her little heart out right up the path, and then just as fast back towards me.

Up and down, and all around. Totally wild but she was fine. The path then cuts through to a rugby pitch. It is like coming out of Narnia. Back from the huge, wide sweeping expanses of snow and wonderful scent to an ordinary rugby pitch.

And Tilly just switches from wild to normal. Like the pheasant scent just cuts off as soon as you cut through the path from golf to rugby! She just changes from crazy to normal.

I havent got any pics from this morning, but here is one of her enjoying the golf course when it was out of play in the summer


----------



## Boxer123

LinznMilly said:


> Well . . . That wasn't as traumatic as I expected.
> 
> Milly sailed through it,  and vet gave her a clean bill of health (I mentioned the fact that she's been favouring her right front paw, and said I've been using a bit of Meloxicom, He tested her paw, wrist and leg and could find no sign of pain, so says the Meloxicom is working. Eyes, ears, teeth, heart and weight all fine. And she was on her best behaviour. :Smug Spent a lot of the visit trailing the leash and following her new best friend (the vet) around. . She got a few small pieces of venison sticks from me and a couple of handfuls of treats from New Best Friend. She even did the honours of hovering up the dropped treats.   She wouldn't stay still for her jab, but you can't have everything. It could have been a lot worse.
> 
> Honey.  Well. I'm not saying she freaked out or anything, but I'm counting my lucky stars my Jugular is still intact. :Shifty
> 
> I took her mainly because she has a cough. Vet checked her heart and lungs, and said they sound clear, so suspects tracheal collapse.  She has to have an x ray to confirm. Guess who gets the pleasure of holding her while they sedate her for that. :Shifty :Hurting


Well done Milly. I hope Honey is ok what is the treatment for a tracheal collapse?


----------



## LinznMilly

Boxer123 said:


> Well done Milly. I hope Honey is ok what is the treatment for a tracheal collapse?


He didn't say because he wanted a definitive diagnosis first, but looking it up online, it seems to be anything from cough suppressants (mild to moderate) to surgery.


----------



## Boxer123

LinznMilly said:


> He didn't say because he wanted a definitive diagnosis first, but looking it up online, it seems to be anything from cough suppressants (mild to moderate) to surgery.


Fingers crossed it's not to serious.


----------



## Boxer123

Today loki farted on a walk and tried to run away from it. Tough day at boxer HQ.


----------



## kahvi

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 459031
> Today loki farted on a walk and tried to run away from it. Tough day at boxer HQ.


Ha poor Loki! :Hilarious

His coat brought to mind this t-shirt I've been thinking of getting:










There's a boisterous bulldog type that Nuka and I have passed a couple of times now on our walks. He lunges and barks and the owners just laugh and say he's all bark no bite. I find their attitude is a bit irritating - they just laugh it off and drag him onwards.

I always make sure we pass dogs on the other side of the road so that Nuka has plenty of space etc because I don't want her to have bad experiences with other dogs. On the whole she's great. Sometimes she wants to stop to watch people or dogs but this bulldog is tricky for us. I'm hoping maybe if I get this t-shirt the bulldog's owners might be a bit more considerate towards us


----------



## Boxer123

kahvi said:


> Ha poor Loki! :Hilarious
> 
> His coat brought to mind this t-shirt I've been thinking of getting:
> 
> View attachment 459036
> 
> 
> There's a boisterous bulldog type that Nuka and I have passed a couple of times now on our walks. He lunges and barks and the owners just laugh and say he's all bark no bite. I find their attitude is a bit irritating - they just laugh it off and drag him onwards.
> 
> I always make sure we pass dogs on the other side of the road so that Nuka has plenty of space etc because I don't want her to have bad experiences with other dogs. On the whole she's great. Sometimes she wants to stop to watch people or dogs but this bulldog is tricky for us. I'm hoping maybe if I get this t-shirt the bulldog's owners might be a bit more considerate towards us


I got the coat from the yellow shop. You can get a high viz that says 'my dog needs space' might be better for the winter months or a training high viz.


----------



## kahvi

Boxer123 said:


> I got the coat from the yellow shop. You can get a high viz that says 'my dog needs space' might be better for the winter months or a training high viz.


Oh nice! Thanks for the recommendation!

Nuka is still young so I'm just never quite sure what size to get her because at the moment things fit her fine one week and then they're too small for her a week later. I'm also a bit wary about making her wear anything that's too big in case it bothers her or she doesn't end up growing into it (her parents are slightly different in size so I'm not entirely sure how big she'll grow - at the moment she's just a diddy little thing)

I've bookmarked this for later though!


----------



## Boxer123

kahvi said:


> Oh nice! Thanks for the recommendation!
> 
> Nuka is still young so I'm just never quite sure what size to get her because at the moment things fit her fine one week and then they're too small for her a week later. I'm also a bit wary about making her wear anything that's too big in case it bothers her or she doesn't end up growing into it (her parents are slightly different in size so I'm not entirely sure how big she'll grow - at the moment she's just a diddy little thing)
> 
> I've bookmarked this for later though!


You can also get one for yourself. 
https://www.yellowdoguk.co.uk/


----------



## kahvi

Boxer123 said:


> You can also get one for yourself.
> https://www.yellowdoguk.co.uk/


Ah I didn't realise this is what you meant! This is so much better than a t-shirt! I ordered the vest for myself - feel much better prepared for when we next see the boisterous dog


----------



## Boxer123

Frosty nonsense...


----------



## LinznMilly

Trying to clean the living room to Phil Collins ... _But Seriously. _

Milly suddenly turns into a HTM expert. Picking something like a piece of box or an amputated giraffe leg from the floor is a signal for a nose-arm lift, apparently. Crufts 2021 here we come.  :Smuggrin

And then her sister joins in, just before I put the vacuum cleaner (aka Nemesis), on. :Shifty. I've given up and now chilling out on the settee, a girl on each side.  

Oh, well. The body and mind were willing. The housemates had other ideas. :Shifty :Hilarious


----------



## tabelmabel

What a flippin' nerve!! Tilly!

Im literally sitting here with an open box of biscuits by my side and along she comes, sticks her neb right into one of the indents, extrudes a choc chip cookie and casually starts eating it right in front of me!


It was gone before id actually processed what id just seen.

Then she saunters back for another, like it is the most normal thing in the world for her to help herself.


----------



## Boxer123

tabelmabel said:


> What a flippin' nerve!! Tilly!
> 
> Im literally sitting here with an open box of biscuits by my side and along she comes, sticks her neb right into one of the indents, extrudes a choc chip cookie and casually starts eating it right in front of me!
> 
> It was gone before id actually processed what id just seen.
> 
> Then she saunters back for another, like it is the most normal thing in the world for her to help herself.


Loki would be interested in meeting Tilly for a drink to discuss brazen behaviour.


----------



## catz4m8z

when you panic coz your dog is fly biting and you think they are having a seizure.....
:Bored
:Wideyed
:Nailbiting





then realize they just have abit of kibble stuck in the back of their mouth!:Hilarious


----------



## 3dogs2cats

tabelmabel said:


> What a flippin' nerve!! Tilly!
> 
> Im literally sitting here with an open box of biscuits by my side and along she comes, sticks her neb right into one of the indents, extrudes a choc chip cookie and casually starts eating it right in front of me!
> 
> It was gone before id actually processed what id just seen.
> 
> Then she saunters back for another, like it is the most normal thing in the world for her to help herself.


 That`s made me laugh, I remember when my grand old girl casually stole the toast off my plate. Never in her life had she ever even begged for food while we were eating but this one day there I was, sat perched on my sofa with a plate of lovely hot toast , when bold as brass madam walked past took the toast off my plate and leisurely devoured it in her bed, she then had the cheek to come and see if there was any more for the taking!


----------



## Lurcherlad

My mum once made the mistake of standing close to my horse with a bag of shopping in her arms, including a French stick poking out ... you can guess what happened!


----------



## Kaily

If looks could kill.


----------



## LinznMilly

tabelmabel said:


> What a flippin' nerve!! Tilly!
> 
> Im literally sitting here with an open box of biscuits by my side and along she comes, sticks her neb right into one of the indents, extrudes a choc chip cookie and casually starts eating it right in front of me!
> 
> It was gone before id actually processed what id just seen.
> 
> Then she saunters back for another, like it is the most normal thing in the world for her to help herself.


:Hilarious :Hilarious. Milly would do that.


----------



## LinznMilly

Kaily said:


> If looks could kill.
> 
> View attachment 459136


Oh bless. Alfie still not thawing, then?


----------



## tabelmabel

The year has started very badly with Tilly.

She has excelled herself with naughtiness today. Murphs good as gold. Unusual but true.


So, i went out to de-ice my car, carefully taking 2 boxes of biscuits off the floor and safely putting them up on the table.


Was literally away 40 seconds. Came back to find tilly had a full box of shortbread off the table and she is scoffing the whole box - her gob must hold about 10 biscuits at once.

On seeing me come in, she went and grabbed as many as possible!


If that wasnt bad enough, she has rolled in 3 dead fish. Out on our walk.

Then we got home and she must have known a shower follows a dead fish roll so she decided to hare off into the garden. I had to employ a trick to get her back in again.

I have used 4 lots of shampoo and 3 of conditioner.


If she gets to my steak pie on the counter today, she is up for re-home!


----------



## MissKittyKat

tabelmabel said:


> The year has started very badly with Tilly.
> 
> She has excelled herself with naughtiness today. Murphs good as gold. Unusual but true.
> 
> So, i went out to de-ice my car, carefully taking 2 boxes of biscuits off the floor and safely putting them up on the table.
> 
> Was literally away 40 seconds. Came back to find tilly had a full box of shortbread off the table and she is scoffing the whole box - her gob must hold about 10 biscuits at once.
> 
> On seeing me come in, she went and grabbed as many as possible!
> 
> If that wasnt bad enough, she has rolled in 3 dead fish. Out on our walk.
> 
> Then we got home and she must have known a shower follows a dead fish roll so she decided to hare off into the garden. I had to employ a trick to get her back in again.
> 
> I have used 4 lots of shampoo and 3 of conditioner.
> 
> If she gets to my steak pie on the counter today, she is up for re-home!


Woody got his naughties out last night hopefully. Full on jump and snatch of the donut out of my hand. He hasn't done that for such a long time, it was clearly too irresistible!

Then he lets me take the most lovely photos so all gets forgiven!


----------



## Linda Weasel

tabelmabel said:


> The year has started very badly with Tilly.
> 
> She has excelled herself with naughtiness today. Murphs good as gold. Unusual but true.
> 
> So, i went out to de-ice my car, carefully taking 2 boxes of biscuits off the floor and safely putting them up on the table.
> 
> Was literally away 40 seconds. Came back to find tilly had a full box of shortbread off the table and she is scoffing the whole box - her gob must hold about 10 biscuits at once.
> 
> On seeing me come in, she went and grabbed as many as possible!
> 
> If that wasnt bad enough, she has rolled in 3 dead fish. Out on our walk.
> 
> Then we got home and she must have known a shower follows a dead fish roll so she decided to hare off into the garden. I had to employ a trick to get her back in again.
> 
> I have used 4 lots of shampoo and 3 of conditioner.
> 
> If she gets to my steak pie on the counter today, she is up for re-home!


Hope she's not starting 2021 as she means to go on.


----------



## Kaily

LinznMilly said:


> Oh bless. Alfie still not thawing, then?


He is actually_ very _slowly. I am pleased to say they even travelled together in the boot of the car today. 

We are just back from a long river walk.


----------



## Kaily

tabelmabel said:


> The year has started very badly with Tilly.
> 
> She has excelled herself with naughtiness today. Murphs good as gold. Unusual but true.
> 
> So, i went out to de-ice my car, carefully taking 2 boxes of biscuits off the floor and safely putting them up on the table.
> 
> Was literally away 40 seconds. Came back to find tilly had a full box of shortbread off the table and she is scoffing the whole box - her gob must hold about 10 biscuits at once.
> 
> On seeing me come in, she went and grabbed as many as possible!
> 
> If that wasnt bad enough, she has rolled in 3 dead fish. Out on our walk.
> 
> Then we got home and she must have known a shower follows a dead fish roll so she decided to hare off into the garden. I had to employ a trick to get her back in again.
> 
> I have used 4 lots of shampoo and 3 of conditioner.
> 
> If she gets to my steak pie on the counter today, she is up for re-home!


Tilly has certainly developed a taste for biscuits the last few days.


----------



## tabelmabel

I really dont know what has got into her. She has subsequently knocked the angel of the top of the christmas tree. And now she is sitting pulling her best 'forgive me' face.

It isnt like either of mine to be naughty in the house at all. Murph hasnt joined in any of her misdemenours.









Can she look any sadder?!


----------



## tabelmabel

How long can she hold this look!!! This is about half an hour so far. She wont break me. My heart has hardened towards her and i think she knows it.

She has gone from sopping wet to nearly dry whilst sitting there pulling sad faces!!


----------



## Kaily

Maybe she is too full of biscuits to move.


----------



## Boxer123

tabelmabel said:


> The year has started very badly with Tilly.
> 
> She has excelled herself with naughtiness today. Murphs good as gold. Unusual but true.
> 
> So, i went out to de-ice my car, carefully taking 2 boxes of biscuits off the floor and safely putting them up on the table.
> 
> Was literally away 40 seconds. Came back to find tilly had a full box of shortbread off the table and she is scoffing the whole box - her gob must hold about 10 biscuits at once.
> 
> On seeing me come in, she went and grabbed as many as possible!
> 
> If that wasnt bad enough, she has rolled in 3 dead fish. Out on our walk.
> 
> Then we got home and she must have known a shower follows a dead fish roll so she decided to hare off into the garden. I had to employ a trick to get her back in again.
> 
> I have used 4 lots of shampoo and 3 of conditioner.
> 
> If she gets to my steak pie on the counter today, she is up for re-home!


Sorry but I had to laugh.


----------



## pinklizzy

This is probably a very stupid question but am I ok to use treats thrown on the ground to distract my own dog while letting other dogs pass us?
We have been on a longish walk today, a lot of it was along the canal so I was able to see people coming towards us from a fair distance away-he's quite 'snatchy' with treats (also something we're working on) so I ended up just dropping them into the grass for him and for the most part he didn't seem to be bothered about the other dogs at all. He's not very good at focusing on me while we're out so I wasn't sure if this was ok or should I be working more on that?


----------



## tabelmabel

Boxer123 said:


> Sorry but I had to laugh.


If only we had smell o vision for those pics. This is not funny @Boxer123! Not one bit.

I bet this is due to the fact i sat here on pf yesterday in the doldrums. Maybe this is her way of trying to enliven me into a bit of action. Hmmmmm.


----------



## tabelmabel

I think that is a very good way @pinklizzy! I have used that myself for passing bikes, joggers and dogs and it works really well


----------



## Boxer123

tabelmabel said:


> If only we had smell o vision for those pics. This is not funny @Boxer123! Not one bit.
> 
> I bet this is due to the fact i sat here on pf yesterday in the doldrums. Maybe this is her way of trying to enliven me into a bit of action. Hmmmmm.


Definitely she has your best interests at heart.


----------



## pinklizzy

tabelmabel said:


> I think that is a very good way @pinklizzy! I have used that myself for passing bikes, joggers and dogs and it works really well


Thank you! I really want to work on this with him as it's progressively got less enjoyable to walk him since the lockdowns and after breaking my finger after getting it caught in his lead in October it really highlighted how strong he is.


----------



## tabelmabel

Boxer123 said:


> Definitely she has your best interests at heart.


I like to think so. I have come round and forgiven the little love.

It is so weird - was chatting with OH about this - murphles never ever takes food in the house without permission. Often over christmas, we have folk round and we will sit about on the floor with plates of food and murph never takes a thing.

If he really wanted something off the floor, he would look at it and whine as his way of asking.

How did i teach that?! I dont think i did. He just knows the rules of the house and he is very, very good indeed in the house.

Unlike madam nose-tum.

If i could drop a box of shortbread on the ground and bring her back off pheasants, i could live with that. But no. Nothing food wise tops the thrill of the hunt. Maybe i will need to lay a shortbread trail through the pheasant smelling woods.

Hmmmmmm.


----------



## DanWalkersmum

tabelmabel said:


> I like to think so. I have come round and forgiven the little love.
> 
> It is so weird - was chatting with OH about this - murphles never ever takes food in the house without permission. Often over christmas, we have folk round and we will sit about on the floor with plates of food and murph never takes a thing.
> 
> If he really wanted something off the floor, he would look at it and whine as his way of asking.
> 
> How did i teach that?! I dont think i did. He just knows the rules of the house and he is very, very good indeed in the house.
> 
> Unlike madam nose-tum.
> 
> If i could drop a box of shortbread on the ground and bring her back off pheasants, i could live with that. But no. Nothing food wise tops the thrill of the hunt. Maybe i will need to lay a shortbread trail through the pheasant smelling woods.
> 
> Hmmmmmm.


 maybe tie shortbread to a string and drag it through the woods as a lure


----------



## Boxer123

tabelmabel said:


> I like to think so. I have come round and forgiven the little love.
> 
> It is so weird - was chatting with OH about this - murphles never ever takes food in the house without permission. Often over christmas, we have folk round and we will sit about on the floor with plates of food and murph never takes a thing.
> 
> If he really wanted something off the floor, he would look at it and whine as his way of asking.
> 
> How did i teach that?! I dont think i did. He just knows the rules of the house and he is very, very good indeed in the house.
> 
> Unlike madam nose-tum.
> 
> If i could drop a box of shortbread on the ground and bring her back off pheasants, i could live with that. But no. Nothing food wise tops the thrill of the hunt. Maybe i will need to lay a shortbread trail through the pheasant smelling woods.
> 
> Hmmmmmm.


Shortbread is yummy. Despite being a holigan outside the house the boys are very good and never steal food. I can leave a plate unattended. How did I train that ? No idea.


----------



## ShibaPup

I don't think I'm ever going to be so excited/nervous about getting spots in my life! February 2021 - spotty addition, LUA liver pup passed his hearing test 

Poor Lily, she doesn't have a clue - I'm sure she'll love spots :Hilarious


----------



## Boxer123

ShibaPup said:


> I don't think I'm ever going to be so excited/nervous about getting spots in my life! February 2021 - spotty addition, LUA liver pup passed his hearing test
> 
> Poor Lily, she doesn't have a clue - I'm sure she'll love spots :Hilarious


So exciting I bet you can't wait.


----------



## Kaily

ShibaPup said:


> I don't think I'm ever going to be so excited/nervous about getting spots in my life! February 2021 - spotty addition, LUA liver pup passed his hearing test
> 
> Poor Lily, she doesn't have a clue - I'm sure she'll love spots :Hilarious


Congratulations.


----------



## tabelmabel

Tilly has been put to bed for the night. I did see the funny side but my daughter did not.

So we were playing dingbats, just me, OH and my daughter. First tilly nosed all the cards on the hearth and knocked them over.

Then, when we were half way through the game, she walked across the board. My yellow counter disapeared!

Stuck on the bottom of tilly's foot!!


I did find that very funny but my daughter has put her to bed for the night.

I wonder what tomorrow will bring!


----------



## Lurcherlad




----------



## Guest

River fun today. The dogs weren't the only two who got dirty - I slipped and got covered in mud too :Hilarious


----------



## Arny

Anyone else's dog a weird shape?
Took Tilly's measurements to see how much an equafleece would cost and they didn't match anything.
I've gone for a cheap weatherbeeta fleece for now, just hoping its really in stock from the place I've bought it from as its out of stock most places making me think its been discontinued.


----------



## Sarah H

Arny said:


> Anyone else's dog a weird shape?
> Took Tilly's measurements to see how much an equafleece would cost and they didn't match anything.
> I've gone for a cheap weatherbeeta fleece for now, just hoping its really in stock from the place I've bought it from as its out of stock most places making me think its been discontinued.


Yeah I kind of wiggled the measurements a bit and got one that fit. Also check the inches/cm bit as I've confused the system by putting the wrong units in before.



ShibaPup said:


> I don't think I'm ever going to be so excited/nervous about getting spots in my life! February 2021 - spotty addition, LUA liver pup passed his hearing test
> 
> Poor Lily, she doesn't have a clue - I'm sure she'll love spots :Hilarious


Woooo! So excited for you! Lily won't know what hit her :Hilarious


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Arny said:


> Anyone else's dog a weird shape?
> Took Tilly's measurements to see how much an equafleece would cost and they didn't match anything.
> I've gone for a cheap weatherbeeta fleece for now, just hoping its really in stock from the place I've bought it from as its out of stock most places making me think its been discontinued.


I put Dan's measurements in to check the size,it didn't match any so I sent the measurements together with breed and age and went with the size they suggested on the return email, and it fits. They really are a good investment, so easy to get on an off and they wash and dry really quickly.


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Just got back from the vets Dans annual health check and vacs. Vet says he's fine but in need of a groom and his ears are a bit dirty. Made me feel like we had a really neglected dog, I know he's a bit hairy at the moment and I wouldn't mind, but I do groom him every day (brush and comb) and had cleaned his ears only the day before! He gave me a lecture on how hairy his ears were (I know, I cleaned them yesterday) and how they needed to be managed. Straight into the groomers next door and he's booked in for Monday, Dan won't be happy about it but tough it's for his own good.


----------



## Arny

DanWalkersmum said:


> I put Dan's measurements in to check the size,it didn't match any so I sent the measurements together with breed and age and went with the size they suggested on the return email, and it fits. They really are a good investment, so easy to get on an off and they wash and dry really quickly.


Thank you. I'll do that now I've finally got round to doing her measurements.
I've done my usual and left it till I actually needed it and they don't have anything premade currently.


----------



## tabelmabel

Tills cracked this really well today. And then i got OH to film and she didnt do as well (always the way!)

Hence my very loud voice to ensure she was listening (and taking notice!!)

She has been a good girl today.


----------



## catz4m8z

Just ordered a snuffle mat today for Adam.
After more then 8 yrs of being fine in his crate he has suddenly developed a dislike and keeps scratching to get out and rucking all his bedding up. Im pretty sure its firework season that has caused it as he has OCD tendencies (will obsessively lick things or hump things) and probably found all that scratching when he was stressed with fireworks self soothing.
Hoping that a snuffle mat will give him something more healthy to obsess over!LOl


----------



## Kaily

Took Daisy and Alfie on another three hour walk today. The mud at some points was atrocious but at least the sun came out.


----------



## tabelmabel

Oh that is super muddy @Kaily ! We still have ice and frost which is better than mud i think.

Took tills out with the ball thrower to keep her focus and stop her scarpering into naughtinness. She has been the perfect girl since that biscuit scoffing episode.

Thank goodness! I just dont know what got into her that day; she was like one possessed.

All is calm at Tilly Towers today


----------



## Boxer123

Such a sleepy baby boxer. He's collapsed.


----------



## Guest

Not even 10am and Kenzie's already taken herself off to the cool mat


----------



## Kaily

I've got a very sleepy boy this morning. (Who needs a husband ha ha).


----------



## Boxer123

Kaily said:


> I've got a very sleepy boy this morning. (Who needs a husband ha ha).
> 
> View attachment 459349


Ah bless nice and snuggly.


----------



## Boxer123

So proud of my Sox. He used to be a fair bit reactive if a dog ran up close to him. Today a numpty who I have had issues with before was about half a mile behind his dog. It came bolting up to Sox trying to sniff his butt. 

Sox didn’t react at all allowed me to body block whilst shouting at the man to get his dog. This man always has it off lead trials half a mile behind and tells me it’s friendly. I’m not sure it is when is is stalking towards my dog  it’s happened before with Loki (dog is big and black) and it took this guy five minutes to amble around the corner.


----------



## ShibaPup

Boxer123 said:


> So proud of my Sox. He used to be a fair bit reactive if a dog ran up close to him. Today a numpty who I have had issues with before was about half a mile behind his dog. It came bolting up to Sox trying to sniff his butt.
> 
> Sox didn't react at all allowed me to body block whilst shouting at the man to get his dog. This man always has it off lead trials half a mile behind and tells me it's friendly. I'm not sure it is when is is stalking towards my dog  it's happened before with Loki (dog is big and black) and it took this guy five minutes to amble around the corner.


Well done Sox! and you!

It's awful - some people don't think it's not ok, their dog is 'friendly' so it's fine but they don't take a moment to think the other dog might not appreciate the intrusion.

Get yourself a Staffy mutt - most people put their dog on a lead or don't let them near :Hilarious It's been useful recently because there has been a lot more dogs on our walks compared to this time last year


----------



## Boxer123

ShibaPup said:


> Well done Sox! and you!
> 
> It's awful - some people don't think it's not ok, their dog is 'friendly' so it's fine but they don't take a moment to think the other dog might not appreciate the intrusion.
> 
> Get yourself a Staffy mutt - most people put their dog on a lead or don't let them near :Hilarious It's been useful recently because there has been a lot more dogs on our walks compared to this time last year


This guy is a nightmare when it happened with Loki he just walked past and said hey just wants to play' whilst Loki was having a melt down. The thing is both times he's so far away he can't see what his dog is doing and who with and he doesn't apologise.


----------



## Arny

ShibaPup said:


> Get yourself a Staffy mutt - most people put their dog on a lead or don't let them near :Hilarious It's been useful recently because there has been a lot more dogs on our walks compared to this time last year


I wish that had been the case for mine. People on their own would cross the road because of him but people with dogs didn't care and he got attacked on more than one occasion.
On the whole the past few years though I think people have become much more aware of their surroundings round here.

I did have a new one today though. A dog with 'nervous' written on its lead trailing behind it when he came toward Tilly (on lead) while his owners put their walking boots on.


----------



## ShibaPup

Boxer123 said:


> This guy is a nightmare when it happened with Loki he just walked past and said hey just wants to play' whilst Loki was having a melt down. The thing is both times he's so far away he can't see what his dog is doing and who with and he doesn't apologise.


They're the worst - or the other owners who think it's fine for a strange dog to teach their dog a lesson so they'll learn... erm how about _you _teach _your _dog 



Arny said:


> I wish that had been the case for mine. People on their own would cross the road because of him but people with dogs didn't care and he got attacked on more than one occasion.
> On the whole the past few years though I think people have become much more aware of their surroundings round here.
> 
> I did have a new one today though. A dog with 'nervous' written on its lead trailing behind it when he came toward Tilly (on lead) while his owners put their walking boots on.


How awful - I'm sorry!

Feel like I've been fairly lucky with Lily, it's always been my experience that people with dogs avoid us, maybe it's me and not the dog :Hilarious Lily gets barked at a lot - she does stand very forward and it likely comes across as intimidating/threatening to some dogs. I think it's a bull breed thing though?

Lily seems like marmite to people - they either love her or hate her. It's annoying - she loves people and any interaction so it's annoying when people fuss her without permission.


----------



## Arny

ShibaPup said:


> Feel like I've been fairly lucky with Lily, it's always been my experience that people with dogs avoid us, maybe it's me and not the dog :Hilarious Lily gets barked at a lot - she does stand very forward and it likely comes across as intimidating/threatening to some dogs. I think it's a bull breed thing though?


Haha, you'll have to walk around on your own and see if it still happens 
I think you're right its a breed thing. He also used to stare but I can't remember if he was always like that or if it started after being attacked.

Its so frustrating @Boxer123 and somehow no matter the circumstance it'll be your fault if something happens.
An off lead dog went for my on lead dog who was just sniffing the grass and the owner yelled at me for it


----------



## Boxer123

Arny said:


> Haha, you'll have to walk around on your own and see if it still happens
> I think you're right its a breed thing. He also used to stare but I can't remember if he was always like that or if it started after being attacked.
> 
> Its so frustrating @Boxer123 and somehow no matter the circumstance it'll be your fault if something happens.
> An off lead dog went for my on lead dog who was just sniffing the grass and the owner yelled at me for it


It's quite scary with this dog he goes really low to the ground and sort of stalks towards you no owner in sight even if my dogs were social butterflies I'd be worried. I'm glad I didn't have loki today or it might have been handbags at dawn. I've spent ages teaching Sox to go behind me and he's good at this.


----------



## Boxer123

Snoozy boys.


----------



## MissKittyKat

@Boxer123 well done Sox 

There are just some inconsiderate people about. Yesterday whilst we were running a stupid man let his big dog jump all over Woody, it was some kind of Bernese Mountain Dog, so big!

Bear in mind we had run up behind this man and Woody was attached to me so I always bring him close so we can run by then when we were past let Woody move back up front and silly dog ran up to us as we were something a little exciting so I try and keep moving forward whilst silly man is calling his dog, then he tries to hump Woody, all the time I'm still attached to him. So I'm now trying to body block this dog, stop the lead getting in a tangle and Woody turning around and doing his growl and snappy thing and still silly man does nothing!

Even when we got going again the dog came running up to us, it nearly got a kick in the face. Makes me angry as it isn't the dogs fault but he really could have hurt Woody as he was about 3 times as big! I wonder what the man would have done of Woody would have caught his dog!!?


----------



## Boxer123

MissKittyKat said:


> @Boxer123 well done Sox
> 
> There are just some inconsiderate people about. Yesterday whilst we were running a stupid man let his big dog jump all over Woody, it was some kind of Bernese Mountain Dog, so big!
> 
> Bear in mind we had run up behind this man and Woody was attached to me so I always bring him close so we can run by then when we were past let Woody move back up front and silly dog ran up to us as we were something a little exciting so I try and keep moving forward whilst silly man is calling his dog, then he tries to hump Woody, all the time I'm still attached to him. So I'm now trying to body block this dog, stop the lead getting in a tangle and Woody turning around and doing his growl and snappy thing and still silly man does nothing!
> 
> Even when we got going again the dog came running up to us, it nearly got a kick in the face. Makes me angry as it isn't the dogs fault but he really could have hurt Woody as he was about 3 times as big! I wonder what the man would have done of Woody would have caught his dog!!?


So frustrating and rude especially when you are clearly running with a dog attached to you so dangerous. I did give the man today the biggest stink eye.


----------



## Boxer123

No thank you Tuesday...


----------



## Kaily

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 459398
> No thank you Tuesday...


He is staying in Lockdown. 

Daisy fell asleep on my keyboard last night.


----------



## Boxer123

Kaily said:


> He is staying in Lockdown.
> 
> Daisy fell asleep on my keyboard last night.
> 
> View attachment 459399


The boxers quite like lockdown as I'm not allowed out:

Stay home
Play ball
Then cuddle


----------



## catz4m8z

*sigh* well, for whatever reason Adam has decided he cant cope with being crated anymore. Just not enough space for a reactive, stressy dog who has apparently gotten worse as he's gotten older! The snuffle mat I bought him seems to be a success outside but not a big fan in the crate.
Am now in the process of pimping out the spare bedroom for him....Amazon must love me!


----------



## Arny

Tilly got a new coat.
Wanted something quick as I'm getting fed up with her other one ending up down one side within minutes of a walk.
May als try it on her at night in case early waking is to do with getting cold, wishful thinking!


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Arny said:


> Tilly got a new coat.
> Wanted something quick as I'm getting fed up with her other one ending up down one side within minutes of a walk.
> May als try it on her at night in case early waking is to do with getting cold, wishful thinking!
> View attachment 459437


That looks like a good fit on her, I hope she's comfy in it.


----------



## LinznMilly

Just been catching up on this.

@Boxer123 I'm sorry to hear about Sox and the Moron, but well done Sox.

@MissKittyKat : "Silly" sounds far too polite. Moron Man is more fitting, I think.  Glad you and Woody are none the worse for the encounter.

@Arny , that coat really suits her and is a great fit. 

A couple pics from today from Honey.Mill Manor;









And, if I was ever in any doubt as to who rules in this house;









I think ⬆ answers it pretty well.  :Shifty


----------



## MissKittyKat

Arny said:


> Tilly got a new coat.
> Wanted something quick as I'm getting fed up with her other one ending up down one side within minutes of a walk.
> May als try it on her at night in case early waking is to do with getting cold, wishful thinking!
> View attachment 459437


Woody's arrived today too, my was gifted form someone in exchange for a charity donation. I struggle to do d things long enough for Woody but this seems to be working. It's probably slightly too wide but the best thing I've found so far.

Nice and snuggly too x


----------



## Arny

DanWalkersmum said:


> That looks like a good fit on her, I hope she's comfy in it.





LinznMilly said:


> @Arny , that coat really suits her and is a great fit.





MissKittyKat said:


> Woody's arrived today too, my was gifted form someone in exchange for a charity donation. I struggle to do d things long enough for Woody but this seems to be working. It's probably slightly too wide but the best thing I've found so far.


Its a little baggy underneath but considering I bought only on the basis of a back measurement I'm pleasantly surprised.
I did wonder if I should exchange for the size down but think the neck would be too tight and maybe not get as good back coverage.

Bet Woody's pleased to have something better suited. Its a minefield!


----------



## Guest

Guess which little white dog rolled in horse crap 45 minutes before my meeting with my new landlord? :Banghead


----------



## Boxer123

LinznMilly said:


> Just been catching up on this.
> 
> @Boxer123 I'm sorry to hear about Sox and the Moron, but well done Sox.
> 
> @MissKittyKat : "Silly" sounds far too polite. Moron Man is more fitting, I think.  Glad you and Woody are none the worse for the encounter.
> 
> @Arny , that coat really suits her and is a great fit.
> 
> A couple pics from today from Honey.Mill Manor;
> View attachment 459438
> 
> 
> And, if I was ever in any doubt as to who rules in this house;
> View attachment 459439
> 
> 
> I think ⬆ answers it pretty well.  :Shifty


Ha ha bless her ruling with an iron paw.


----------



## Magyarmum

Please forgive me for I have sinned.

Last night I stole and ate the cheese mum had grated to go on top of the cauliflower cheese she was making for dinner.

I know it was ever so naughty, but I did enjoy it. Mum said I'd probably be sick after eating so much cheese, but I wasn't.

Note from mum .......

Thieves should learn to think before they act! It was quite obvious who "did it" 'cos Gwylim's too little to reach the table top


----------



## Boxer123

I think the boxers are hibernating it's so hard to get them up in the morning now it's so dark.


----------



## Boxer123

Magyarmum said:


> Please forgive me for I have sinned.
> 
> Last night I stole and ate the cheese mum had grated to go on top of the cauliflower cheese she was making for dinner.
> 
> I know it was ever so naughty, but I did enjoy it. Mum said I'd probably be sick after eating so much cheese, but I wasn't.
> 
> Note from mum .......
> 
> Thieves should learn to think before they act! It was quite obvious who "did it" 'cos Gwylim's too little to reach the table top


Sox says that you can't ignore the siren call of cheese.


----------



## Guest

So kind of them to leave a space for me in the middle


----------



## Happy Paws2

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 459450
> I think the boxers are hibernating it's so hard to get them up in the morning now it's so dark.


Can I hibernate with them


----------



## Boxer123

Happy Paws2 said:


> Can I hibernate with them


So long as you like cuddles and long lie ins.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Boxer123 said:


> So long as you like cuddles and long lie ins.


I'm on my way


----------



## Boxer123

Happy Paws2 said:


> I'm on my way


Don't blame you. How could you not want to cuddle this fella?


----------



## Lurcherlad

McKenzie said:


> Guess which little white dog rolled in horse crap 45 minutes before my meeting with my new landlord? :Banghead


Just be glad it wasn't fox poo!


----------



## catz4m8z

My fall into online doggo shopping continues....
have now ordered a couple of lick mats for the boys. They are slow eaters anyway but I think they will enjoy them. (not so sure about the girls, Id be more worried they would just try and eat the mats too, greedy mares!!!LOL).
I always find it weird how both my girls inhale their food like they are starving and the boys are both so slow. Adam has to be watched to protect his dinner from theft and Alfie sits in his crate and daintily eats 1 piece of kibble at a time, with breaks in between!


----------



## Jason25

A staffy tried attacking daisy today, she was on lead, the staffy was off lead with its owner a bit behind it.

The woman is trying to recall it but it’s not listening and comes over and they sniff each other (it had a ball in its mouth at the same time) 

It then suddenly jumped on top of daisy growling while it still had the ball in its mouth. It sounded so horrible like it trying to bite her but didn’t realise it had the ball in its gob and I had a bit of a knee jerk reaction and smacked it across the head with my hand and with it yelping and running back to its owner.

she started giving me shit calling me all sorts because I smacked it. I simply told her if it comes near my dog again it will get more than a smack and walked off while she’s still shouting at me lol. I feel really bad for hitting it because it’s the owners fault not the dog but at the same time I will do anything to protect mine. 

it really does irritate me when people let their dogs come up to me when mine is on lead close to my side. 

we walked past a few dogs afterwards and daisy wasn’t that fussed by them (just her standard curiosity of dogs) but I’m now worried about her reacting to other dogs. Do I keep her in for a few days or just carry on as normal? She didn’t seem too phased by what happened, I think it’s knocked me more than her lol


----------



## Lurcherlad

As she didn't react to the other dogs afterwards I would maybe try going out as normal tomorrow but just be extra vigilant to avoid any unwanted interactions, without creating any tension and see how she is?

Perhaps stick to a pavement walk when all dogs will hopefully be on lead and fairly easy to avoid.

It's against Dog Law for a dog to make you fearful for yourself or your dog's safety so the stupid woman should take heed and control her dog, rather than scream at you!

*"Out of control*
Your dog is considered dangerously out of control if it:


injures someone
makes someone worried that it might injure them
A court could also decide that your dog is dangerously out of control if either of the following apply:


it attacks someone's animal
the owner of an animal thinks they could be injured if they tried to stop your dog attacking their animal"


----------



## Boxer123

Sorry to hear that @Jason25 as she seems ok I'd maybe still take her out. It seems with the increasing virus numbers there are increasing numpties out.


----------



## Jason25

Lurcherlad said:


> As she didn't react to the other dogs afterwards I would maybe try going out as normal tomorrow but just be extra vigilant to avoid any unwanted interactions, without creating any tension and see how she is?
> 
> Perhaps stick to a pavement walk when all dogs will hopefully be on lead and fairly easy to avoid.
> 
> It's against Dog Law for a dog to make you fearful for yourself or your dog's safety so the stupid woman should take heed and control her dog, rather than scream at you!
> 
> *"Out of control*
> Your dog is considered dangerously out of control if it:
> 
> 
> injures someone
> makes someone worried that it might injure them
> A court could also decide that your dog is dangerously out of control if either of the following apply:
> 
> 
> it attacks someone's animal
> the owner of an animal thinks they could be injured if they tried to stop your dog attacking their animal"


Thanks we will have an early morning pavement walk tomorrow and probably for the next few days. When we see others coming with dogs we usually cross the road.

To be honest I didn't even think about the dog law, hopefully once she calmed down it would of sank in what could of happened and she will take more control next time 



Boxer123 said:


> Sorry to hear that @Jason25 as she seems ok I'd maybe still take her out. It seems with the increasing virus numbers there are increasing numpties out.


I know right lol
We was on the common today, probably a bad idea really there were a lot of people out with dogs, most off lead but with a lot of them being put on lead when passing us because daisy was on lead. I wish everyone would do this if their dog is gonna stroll over to mine.

Since the virus it has pushed everyone out to the countryside to walk and now we are running out of places to go lol.

pavement walk tomorrow morning and lots of play time in the garden to forget about today


----------



## Boxer123

Jason25 said:


> Thanks we will have an early morning pavement walk tomorrow and probably for the next few days. When we see others coming with dogs we usually cross the road.
> 
> To be honest I didn't even think about the dog law, hopefully once she calmed down it would of sank in what could of happened and she will take more control next time
> 
> I know right lol
> We was on the common today, probably a bad idea really there were a lot of people out with dogs, most off lead but with a lot of them being put on lead when passing us because daisy was on lead. I wish everyone would do this if their dog is gonna stroll over to mine.
> 
> Since the virus it has pushed everyone out to the countryside to walk and now we are running out of places to go lol.
> 
> pavement walk tomorrow morning and lots of play time in the garden to forget about today


Same here it's driving me nuts. The village is tiny so I know most folk aren't from round these parts.


----------



## lullabydream

Am I the only one whose seeing less people on my walks, and can go to my old haunt because near a river its more cold than ever?

@Jason25 I can only echo the advice of others, Daisy doesn't seem to bothered so just carry on regardless. I have done loads more pavement walks since the first lockdown simply because people flocked like droves to my quiet walking spot. To be honest mine seem quite happy with that, well except Stan who would rather be off lead but it was a bit tough for him.


----------



## Sarah H

I was thinking about going to the beach the other day but apparently it's been packed, so I'll stick to my quieter local walks. 

Sorry to hear about Daisy being jumped on. I'd have done the same as you tbh, they've got thick skulls, it will have shocked him more than hurt him, and Daisy's safety and welfare is more important than. I'd just do as you are going to, and stick to quieter areas for a few days.


----------



## Nonnie

Jason25 said:


> hopefully once she calmed down it would of sank in what could of happened and she will take more control next time


In my experience, she wont.

People are far too arrogant, selfish and self entitled these days.


----------



## Siskin

This is Isla


----------



## Magyarmum

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=3118992271552263


----------



## Boxer123

We've had the lightest dusting of snow. Cue nonsense.


----------



## Jason25

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 459581
> View attachment 459582
> View attachment 459583
> View attachment 459584
> View attachment 459585
> We've had the lightest dusting of snow. Cue nonsense.


Well that looks cold lol, we've got frosty ice here today and daisy hasn't budged out of bed yet. I think she knows :Hilarious


----------



## lullabydream

@Boxer123 not a flake of snow here.. No surprise even though we had a weather warning as always!


----------



## Teddy-dog

We have got lots of snow! Really started coming down this morning


----------



## Sarah H

Had the vets early this morning, was dreading the icy roads. Nope! It had rained overnight and was just wet and horrible. I was having a giggle with my vet about her having to stand outside in the cold rain for consults. If I'd had thought about it I'd have brought them some biccys or chocs. We were going to go for a walk afterwards but it was freezing sleet as we were leaving so had to settle for a trot round pets at home instead.


----------



## Kaily

We had a sneaky walk on the golf course this morning.


----------



## Siskin

My husband took Isla to the vets this morning for a check up on her ripped claw. This time he had to hand her over to the nurse and sit in the car. The vet came out later with Isla and put her back in the car and said all was fine and to just keep an eye on it in case it flares up again.
Just handing her over at the door of the vets was much better then me sat in the waiting room and not going into the surgery as Isla just panicked over me not being with her but she could still see me and not get to me. Apparently she was quite relaxed when she came out


----------



## Sarah H

Siskin said:


> My husband took Isla to the vets this morning for a check up on her ripped claw. This time he had to hand her over to the nurse and sit in the car. The vet came out later with Isla and put her back in the car and said all was fine and to just keep an eye on it in case it flares up again.
> Just handing her over at the door of the vets was much better then me sat in the waiting room and not going into the surgery as Isla just panicked over me not being with her but she could still see me and not get to me. Apparently she was quite relaxed when she came out


Nooka is better without me at the vets. I am quite happy handing her over to the vet and although she's a bit reluctant to go with them (and drags them back to the car afterwards!) she is fine with them inside (although I do think she shuts down a bit, but is loads better than she used to be). And like Isla, is actually quite relaxed when she gets back to me.

ETA: glad her claw is looking good.


----------



## Boxer123

lullabydream said:


> @Boxer123 not a flake of snow here.. No surprise even though we had a weather warning as always!


It's all gone now and everything is muddy and grey. Loki went on a sniff hunt down the river and Sox has mooched around the village.


----------



## tabelmabel

Kaily said:


> New We had a sneaky walk on the golf course this morning.


Being able to walk on golf courses is definitely the best thing about being in a lockdown!


----------



## ShibaPup

Getting nervous as the prospect of new pup next month - think I'm more nervous because I have no idea which pup :Hilarious I know he'll be liver and LUA but that's it - there's three potential boys but the breeder is waiting to see how they develop before choosing where they'll go.

Lily was an awful puppy - I barely coped throughout her probation as a puppy and I wasn't alone then! So the idea of doing that alone - worries me slightly, maybe it'll keep me busy and give me focus or add lots of stress enguin

Tried to somewhat plan - spare puppy proof room in case Lily decides to hate the puppy, I don't think she will she's a very easy going dog but I'd rather be prepared and able to keep them fully separated if required. Also have a lifesaver of a dog walker - so I can get a break from the puppy. Lots and lots of chews, kongs, food dispensing toys and toys in general :Hilarious


----------



## catz4m8z

tabelmabel said:


> Being able to walk on golf courses is definitely the best thing about being in a lockdown!


Sounds nice! I used to use my local graveyard for walks (nicer then it sounds!, lots of trees and space) but you are now banned unless there for mourning.


----------



## tabelmabel

catz4m8z said:


> Sounds nice! I used to use my local graveyard for walks (nicer then it sounds!, lots of trees and space) but you are now banned unless there for mourning.


:Hilarious:Hilarious - oh that reminds me of a funny story: a few years ago, i parked my car in front of a cemetary (not intending to walk in there, but it was just the nearest parking to a good walk)

Anyway, i got out of my car and i sees this dog bounding about all over the gravestones. This cemetary is a gated council one and is still not full - it has the graves of people very recently deceased.

Well, you know how i rant off on here sometimes I am exactly the same in real life. Mainly pretty measured but some things just seem to set me off.

So i saw this shape through the mist that i assumed was the owner and gave her a right earful about how disrespectful she was, letting her dog run riot like that over the deceased. I dont know where it came from. I gave her a total blasting. And i remember adding on at the end 'none of my relatives are even buried here but have some respect and get your dog out of there!!"

And then as she got closer, I saw it was my daughter's swimming teacher:Bag:Bag

I mumbled something about 'sorry, but that has made me really angry'

And stumbled off


----------



## Nonnie

Finally found a treat that Ned will sell his soul for, and its bloody Danish Butter Biscuits!


----------



## Boxer123

tabelmabel said:


> :Hilarious:Hilarious - oh that reminds me of a funny story: a few years ago, i parked my car in front of a cemetary (not intending to walk in there, but it was just the nearest parking to a good walk)
> 
> Anyway, i got out of my car and i sees this dog bounding about all over the gravestones. This cemetary is a gated council one and is still not full - it has the graves of people very recently deceased.
> 
> Well, you know how i rant off on here sometimes I am exactly the same in real life. Mainly pretty measured but some things just seem to set me off.
> 
> So i saw this shape through the mist that i assumed was the owner and gave her a right earful about how disrespectful she was, letting her dog run riot like that over the deceased. I dont know where it came from. I gave her a total blasting. And i remember adding on at the end 'none of my relatives are even buried here but have some respect and get your dog out of there!!"
> 
> And then as she got closer, I saw it was my daughter's swimming teacher:Bag:Bag
> 
> I mumbled something about 'sorry, but that has made me really angry'
> 
> And stumbled off


TBF she should have been more embarrassed than you.


----------



## Boxer123

Well I’m feeling to lazy and cold for second walk instead I boiled some turkey shredded it and hid it around the garden. 15 minutes peace priceless. Then I accidentally hit Loki in the face with his squeaking fish. We had to have big sorry cuddles.


----------



## Kaily

tabelmabel said:


> :Hilarious:Hilarious - oh that reminds me of a funny story: a few years ago, i parked my car in front of a cemetary (not intending to walk in there, but it was just the nearest parking to a good walk)
> 
> Anyway, i got out of my car and i sees this dog bounding about all over the gravestones. This cemetary is a gated council one and is still not full - it has the graves of people very recently deceased.
> 
> Well, you know how i rant off on here sometimes I am exactly the same in real life. Mainly pretty measured but some things just seem to set me off.
> 
> So i saw this shape through the mist that i assumed was the owner and gave her a right earful about how disrespectful she was, letting her dog run riot like that over the deceased. I dont know where it came from. I gave her a total blasting. And i remember adding on at the end 'none of my relatives are even buried here but have some respect and get your dog out of there!!"
> 
> And then as she got closer, I saw it was my daughter's swimming teacher:Bag:Bag
> 
> I mumbled something about 'sorry, but that has made me really angry'
> 
> And stumbled off


That is so funny. :Hilarious

Although I did think you were going to say it was recently bereaved mourner..


----------



## tabelmabel

Boxer123 said:


> TBF she should have been more embarrassed than you.


Thanks. She was in the wrong and the gates clearly said 'no dogs' but it isnt like me to get so enraged. I surprised myself. Just the whole sequence of me seeing the scene, then this tirade erupting from me and then me realising i actually knew the woman (not as a friend, luckily) was very funny, in retrospect.

I wasnt brought up in a very religious household, but there was a definite sense of right and wrong and we were sent to sunday school and then church on a regular basis but not every single week. But i dont think of myself as really religious, so when all this poured forth, i was hearing it from some voice inside that i didnt even know.

It was like the unleashing of some wild tormented soul! Probably very therapeutic


----------



## tabelmabel

Nonnie said:


> New Finally found a treat that Ned will sell his soul for, and its bloody Danish Butter Biscuits!


Oh i bet Tilly could go a few of them, too!



Kaily said:


> Although I did think you were going to say it was recently bereaved mourner..


Oh, no thank heavens! Can you imagine. If it hadnt been her dog and she had been recently bereaved. Double die (of humiliation) on the spot.


----------



## Boxer123

tabelmabel said:


> Thanks. She was in the wrong and the gates clearly said 'no dogs' but it isnt like me to get so enraged. I surprised myself. Just the whole sequence of me seeing the scene, then this tirade erupting from me and then me realising i actually knew the woman (not as a friend, luckily) was very funny, in retrospect.
> 
> I wasnt brought up in a very religious household, but there was a definite sense of right and wrong and we were sent to sunday school and then church on a regular basis but not every single week. But i dont think of myself as really religious, so when all this poured forth, i was hearing it from some voice inside that i didnt even know.
> 
> It was like the unleashing of some wild tormented soul! Probably very therapeutic


We have several graveyards that are a public right of way so I walk through but the boxers are kept leashed and not allowed to pee.


----------



## catz4m8z

Boxer123 said:


> Well I'm feeling to lazy and cold for second walk instead I boiled some turkey shredded it and hid it around the garden. 15 minutes peace priceless. Then I accidentally hit Loki in the face with his squeaking fish. We had to have big sorry cuddles.


aww, poor boy! Still could of been worse. I brained Adam yesterday twice!!
Once when I opened the door to his new room and hit him with the bottom of the door (you go down 2 steps to get into the room and he ran underneath it), the second time I went to sit him in his crate not realiesing that the door had swung shut (it was dark:Bag) so I bashed him on the crate door.:Shy
He may have concussion....honestly its hard to tell.:Hilarious


----------



## tabelmabel

That would be ok @Boxer123 . It was the bouncing about on top of the graves that set me off. The dog was completely out of control. And this graveyard doesnt go anywhere. It is gated right round. She was treating it like a secure dog park! Not good.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Kaily said:


> That is so funny. :Hilarious
> 
> Although I did think you were going to say it was recently bereaved mourner..


I thought it might turn out to have been a ghost!


----------



## Boxer123

catz4m8z said:


> aww, poor boy! Still could of been worse. I brained Adam yesterday twice!!
> Once when I opened the door to his new room and hit him with the bottom of the door (you go down 2 steps to get into the room and he ran underneath it), the second time I went to sit him in his crate not realiesing that the door had swung shut (it was dark:Bag) so I bashed him on the crate door.:Shy
> He may have concussion....honestly its hard to tell.:Hilarious


Oh dear that makes me feel better they just are always under foot !


----------



## Teddy-dog

Meant to post these earlier but have only just got round to it. 
We've had quite a bit of snow today!

Dogs enjoying their walk today.

And Ted in the garden this morning.


----------



## Boxer123

Teddy-dog said:


> Meant to post these earlier but have only just got round to it.
> We've had quite a bit of snow today!
> 
> Dogs enjoying their walk today.
> 
> And Ted in the garden this morning.
> 
> View attachment 459688
> View attachment 459689
> View attachment 459690
> View attachment 459691
> View attachment 459692
> View attachment 459693
> View attachment 459694
> View attachment 459695


Very jealous you had proper snow. It makes them go all silly doesn't it.


----------



## Magyarmum




----------



## LinznMilly

I want to do a happy dance!

Just come home from a walk, and Honey - She Who Does Not Play With Toys (unless it's a food dispenser) *went over to one of Milly's squeaky toys and chewed on its head*! :Wideyed :Woot :Woot 

(And in any other scenario that would sound _extremely_ creepy :Hilarious :Hilarious )


----------



## Boxer123

LinznMilly said:


> I want to do a happy dance!
> 
> Just come home from a walk, and Honey - She Who Does Not Play With Toys (unless it's a food dispenser) *went over to one of Milly's squeaky toys and chewed on its head*! :Wideyed :Woot :Woot
> 
> (And in any other scenario that would sound _extremely_ creepy :Hilarious :Hilarious )


Yay well done Honey.


----------



## Boxer123

What do baby boxers dream about ?


----------



## MissKittyKat

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 459769
> What do baby boxers dream about ?


Maybe the same as tired Labradors x


----------



## Boxer123

MissKittyKat said:


> Maybe the same as tired Labradors x
> View attachment 459770


He looks snuggly they are dreaming about tomorrow's nonsense.


----------



## LinznMilly

Boxer123 said:


> Yay well done Honey.


I'm so proud of her! 

She's been slowly (very slowly) coming closer during mine and Milly's play sessions, and took a tentative sniff of the reindeer stuffless squeaky @Sarah H gave us for Secret Santa but the squeaker startled her and she backed off, so I was thrilled tonight when she went straight over to the raccoon squeaker (It's one of those multi squeaker toys from Home Bargains - Milly's pulled some of the stuffing out of its head  ) and had a bit of a chew.


----------



## LinznMilly

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 459769
> What do baby boxers dream about ?





MissKittyKat said:


> Maybe the same as tired Labradors x
> View attachment 459770


Comfy doggos.


----------



## Jason25

Her favourite spot at the moment is on top the landing, the pipes for the heating runs directly along it and you can feel the warmth from them


----------



## kahvi

Jason25 said:


> View attachment 459795
> 
> 
> Her favourite spot at the moment is on top the landing, the pipes for the heating runs directly along it and you can feel the warmth from them


What a cutie!


----------



## Beth78

A lovely atmosphere on walkies today, very peaceful. And not another dog in sight, guess everyone is still in bed.


----------



## Kaily

Beth78 said:


> A lovely atmosphere on walkies today, very peaceful. And not another dog in sight, guess everyone is still in bed.
> View attachment 459796


Beautiful, I love walks like that.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Similar for Jack and I this morning @Beth78 

I made sure we were out early before the numpties appeared!


----------



## Happy Paws2

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 459769
> What do baby boxers dream about ?


Maybe....what can I do, to annoy Sox tomorrow.


----------



## Kaily

Pure fluke, balls matched their coats today!


----------



## MissKittyKat

Poor Woody got attacked by an electric fence this morning. The farmer had placed it so close to the public footpaths, it was as he/she wanted me to travel across the crops!

Silly woody tried to go back for more, he proper squealed and then kept looking at me for an explanation 

He's totally fine now x.


----------



## Boxer123

MissKittyKat said:


> Poor Woody got attacked by an electric fence this morning. The farmer had placed it so close to the public footpaths, it was as he/she wanted me to travel across the crops!
> 
> Silly woody tried to go back for more, he proper squealed and then kept looking at me for an explanation
> 
> He's totally fine now x.
> 
> View attachment 459818
> View attachment 459819
> View attachment 459820
> View attachment 459821
> View attachment 459822


Oh no poor Woody. One got loki once oh the drama it was he practically collapsed but was fine.


----------



## Sarah H

MissKittyKat said:


> Poor Woody got attacked by an electric fence this morning. The farmer had placed it so close to the public footpaths, it was as he/she wanted me to travel across the crops!
> 
> Silly woody tried to go back for more, he proper squealed and then kept looking at me for an explanation
> 
> He's totally fine now x.





Boxer123 said:


> Oh no poor Woody. One got loki once oh the drama it was he practically collapsed but was fine.


Fly touched our electric fence that was surrounding the chickens a few years ago. He legged it back to the house and it took him a good week or so to pluck up the courage to go back into that field - the monster might have got him!


----------



## Nonnie

Ned got zapped on the ear once by an electric fence that had fallen down and was hidden by grass.

He still wont walk down that footpath and its been years.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Nonnie said:


> Ned got zapped on the ear once by an electric fence that had fallen down and was hidden by grass.
> 
> He still wont walk down that footpath and its been years.


Woody clearly has no brain cells as he would have poked his nose at it again!


----------



## Nonnie

MissKittyKat said:


> Woody clearly has no brain cells as he would have poked his nose at it again!


Unfortunately, Ned is super smart and has a cracking memory.


----------



## Boxer123

Nonnie said:


> Ned got zapped on the ear once by an electric fence that had fallen down and was hidden by grass.
> 
> He still wont walk down that footpath and its been years.


Loki is the same no chance he will go that way again.


----------



## Alfie Wheeler

Ah sorry, I’m new to PF so still trying to work it and figure out how to reply to things! Going through them now! Sorry


----------



## lullabydream

OK it's not quite dog related.. Well it's not dig related at all.. But it's rather random. 

Just said to my OH, I have just spent half and hour cleaning in the bathroom. He said, go and sit down for a bit. So obviously here I am catching my breathe, doing a bit of forum looking before our evening meal. 

He obviously thinks we have a exceptionally clean bathroom.. I omitted to tell him although I was cleaning in the bathroom. I was actually cleaning my make up brushes. Oh well not telling him, he didn't ask!


----------



## Teddy-dog

Teddy once pinged himself at the yard on the electric fence when I was getting the horse in. He screamed and ran all the way back to the van. Bless him! It's not even that strong, I can touch it and it's not that bad!


----------



## Boxer123

Teddy-dog said:


> Teddy once pinged himself at the yard on the electric fence when I was getting the horse in. He screamed and ran all the way back to the van. Bless him! It's not even that strong, I can touch it and it's not that bad!


I called the vet and they laughed at me loki is a sensitive sausage.


----------



## Boxer123

lullabydream said:


> OK it's not quite dog related.. Well it's not dig related at all.. But it's rather random.
> 
> Just said to my OH, I have just spent half and hour cleaning in the bathroom. He said, go and sit down for a bit. So obviously here I am catching my breathe, doing a bit of forum looking before our evening meal.
> 
> He obviously thinks we have a exceptionally clean bathroom.. I omitted to tell him although I was cleaning in the bathroom. I was actually cleaning my make up brushes. Oh well not telling him, he didn't ask!


He probably won't notice being male


----------



## Teddy-dog

Boxer123 said:


> I called the vet and they laughed at me loki is a sensitive sausage.


Haha so is Ted! He remembers too!


----------



## Boxer123

Teddy-dog said:


> Haha so is Ted! He remembers too!


Maybe they need to form a livestock fence survivors group


----------



## lullabydream

Boxer123 said:


> He probably won't notice being male


It's only if anything smells he knows somethings been cleaned!

Had to remove my 5 zillion makeup brushes from the bath as my son wanted a shower! OH twigged and just rolled his eyes at me!


----------



## Teddy-dog

Boxer123 said:


> Maybe they need to form a livestock fence survivors group


Haha yes!


----------



## MissKittyKat

Boxer123 said:


> Maybe they need to form a livestock fence survivors group


It was the face he gave me, so worried and confused. If he could talk I know he'd be saying, "Mum, what just happened? That hurt". He kept turn around looking at me for reassurance.


----------



## Guest

MUCH less barking and time spent 'on alert' today from the terriers. We are definitely making progress with the business of settling in.



Teddy-dog said:


> Meant to post these earlier but have only just got round to it.
> We've had quite a bit of snow today!
> 
> Dogs enjoying their walk today.
> 
> And Ted in the garden this morning.
> 
> View attachment 459688
> View attachment 459689
> View attachment 459690
> View attachment 459691
> View attachment 459692
> View attachment 459693
> View attachment 459694
> View attachment 459695


So super-jealous of your snow! It's crazy hot here 



Beth78 said:


> A lovely atmosphere on walkies today, very peaceful. And not another dog in sight, guess everyone is still in bed.
> View attachment 459796


That's my type of weather! Looks idyllic.



Kaily said:


> Pure fluke, balls matched their coats today!
> 
> View attachment 459808


They're so cute in their little coats!


----------



## Kaily

I once asked a friend to touch a electric fence to see if it was working, and he did! :Hilarious


----------



## Linda Weasel

I once mistakenly told a visiting friend that my fence was turned off.

She stepped over it, got zapped in the crutch and fell in a ditch.

I know I shouldn’t have laughed....


----------



## MissKittyKat

Linda Weasel said:


> I once mistakenly told a visiting friend that my fence was turned off.
> 
> She stepped over it, got zapped in the crutch and fell in a ditch.
> 
> I know I shouldn't have laughed....


Whhooopppppsss, that just made me giggle. I would have laughed too!


----------



## Boxer123

Linda Weasel said:


> I once mistakenly told a visiting friend that my fence was turned off.
> 
> She stepped over it, got zapped in the crutch and fell in a ditch.
> 
> I know I shouldn't have laughed....


----------



## Jason25

Linda Weasel said:


> I once mistakenly told a visiting friend that my fence was turned off.
> 
> She stepped over it, got zapped in the crutch and fell in a ditch.
> 
> I know I shouldn't have laughed....


That's friendship right there :Hilarious


----------



## Guest

Just saying hello from Nova & me after a little quiet time...

I had my account deleted but reregistered with the old nickname. Couldn't stay away!


----------



## Boxer123

Kakite said:


> Just saying hello from Nova & me after a little quiet time...
> 
> I had my account deleted but reregistered with the old nickname. Couldn't stay away!
> 
> View attachment 460004


Good to see you and your beautiful girl back hope your ok x


----------



## Lurcherlad

Good to see you and the lovely Nova


----------



## Sarah H

Good to 'see' you back!


----------



## Nonnie

I will never understand my dog.

He is almost 6 now, and not the cuddly type at all. Sometimes he'll leave the room if you simply have the audacity to enter it.

He has always had an issue about me reading during the day. I like to sit on my bed (where he sleeps most of the time) and when i do, both my cats home in and ive always assumed this is what he objects too, and pre-empts it by scarpering like ive just back handed him one, as soon as my bum cheeks even brush the duvet cover.

Just recently he had decided he wants to sleep on my bed at night. When i get up for my night time pee i go back in my room and he is sitting up in his bed staring at me. I invite him up and he will lie right next to me. I am permitted to touch him, even drape an arm across him, without him grumbling and getting off. sometimes i get a nudge or a hand lick! He doesnt bat an eyelid when the cats come up as they do on and off all night. He doesnt care when they cuddle up next to him, and he is even laying with his head on my chest/stomach or legs.

I always read for 30 mins before i go to sleep, and the last two nights i have invited him up as soon as i get into bed. He has no issue with me reading in this situation, even with the cats being their usual needy selves.

Yet he still wont entertain being anywhere near me with daytime reading. Ive just been in my room to turn the lamp on for him, and he got up and left. Then i returned to the living room, where he glared at me, left and went back to my room.

Funny boy.


----------



## Boxer123

Nonnie said:


> I will never understand my dog.
> 
> He is almost 6 now, and not the cuddly type at all. Sometimes he'll leave the room if you simply have the audacity to enter it.
> 
> He has always had an issue about me reading during the day. I like to sit on my bed (where he sleeps most of the time) and when i do, both my cats home in and ive always assumed this is what he objects too, and pre-empts it by scarpering like ive just back handed him one, as soon as my bum cheeks even brush the duvet cover.
> 
> Just recently he had decided he wants to sleep on my bed at night. When i get up for my night time pee i go back in my room and he is sitting up in his bed staring at me. I invite him up and he will lie right next to me. I am permitted to touch him, even drape an arm across him, without him grumbling and getting off. sometimes i get a nudge or a hand lick! He doesnt bat an eyelid when the cats come up as they do on and off all night. He doesnt care when they cuddle up next to him, and he is even laying with his head on my chest/stomach or legs.
> 
> I always read for 30 mins before i go to sleep, and the last two nights i have invited him up as soon as i get into bed. He has no issue with me reading in this situation, even with the cats being their usual needy selves.
> 
> Yet he still wont entertain being anywhere near me with daytime reading. Ive just been in my room to turn the lamp on for him, and he got up and left. Then i returned to the living room, where he glared at me, left and went back to my room.
> 
> Funny boy.


He's a man who knows what he likes.


----------



## Nonnie

Boxer123 said:


> He's a man who knows what he likes.


True.

He is obsessed with food and bums.


----------



## LinznMilly

Kakite said:


> Just saying hello from Nova & me after a little quiet time...
> 
> I had my account deleted but reregistered with the old nickname. Couldn't stay away!
> 
> View attachment 460004


Welcome back.

2nd vacs day today for my girls, so they're feeling sorry for themselves.

I was directed to go around to the back door with them, and as I walked round, I wondered why. Instead of thinking Covid (I was allowed in with them when they got their first jabs two weeks ago), I instantly thought, "Christ, I hope they're not going to PTS! They're only here for their jabs! :Facepalm :Eggonface :Bag

I was relieved when the nurse said "Regulations! I'll take them in one at a time."


----------



## Jason25

Nonnie said:


> I will never understand my dog.
> 
> He is almost 6 now, and not the cuddly type at all. Sometimes he'll leave the room if you simply have the audacity to enter it.
> 
> He has always had an issue about me reading during the day. I like to sit on my bed (where he sleeps most of the time) and when i do, both my cats home in and ive always assumed this is what he objects too, and pre-empts it by scarpering like ive just back handed him one, as soon as my bum cheeks even brush the duvet cover.
> 
> Just recently he had decided he wants to sleep on my bed at night. When i get up for my night time pee i go back in my room and he is sitting up in his bed staring at me. I invite him up and he will lie right next to me. I am permitted to touch him, even drape an arm across him, without him grumbling and getting off. sometimes i get a nudge or a hand lick! He doesnt bat an eyelid when the cats come up as they do on and off all night. He doesnt care when they cuddle up next to him, and he is even laying with his head on my chest/stomach or legs.
> 
> I always read for 30 mins before i go to sleep, and the last two nights i have invited him up as soon as i get into bed. He has no issue with me reading in this situation, even with the cats being their usual needy selves.
> 
> Yet he still wont entertain being anywhere near me with daytime reading. Ive just been in my room to turn the lamp on for him, and he got up and left. Then i returned to the living room, where he glared at me, left and went back to my room.
> 
> Funny boy.


Funny animals ain't they lol.

Daisy has a problem with Alexa, if I speak to the remote or phone, she will leave the room. But if I'm having a phone call she's not fussed. Can't work it out :Hilarious


----------



## Beth78

We had a very muddy run this morning.








And we are now dozing after a nice warm shower.


----------



## MissKittyKat

I have no idea what is going in the brain of his!


----------



## Beth78

MissKittyKat said:


> I have no idea what is going in the brain of his!
> 
> View attachment 460121


Ha! That face, looks like he knows something you don't.


----------



## Magyarmum




----------



## Guest

Someone had fun on our walk this evening


----------



## Boxer123

Feeling chilled today loki has little worries in his life.


----------



## Lurcherlad




----------



## Nonnie

Covered just under 19 miles this morning.

Stopped briefly to take in the view :Hilarious

20210116_085148 by Ned Ster, on Flickr


----------



## tabelmabel

Nonnie said:


> New Covered just under 19 miles this morning.


Wow! That's awesome!


----------



## Arny

A year of Tilly.
Don't think she's impressed.
I'm certainly a lot less stressed a year on and she much more comfortable I hope!


----------



## Boxer123

Arny said:


> A year of Tilly.
> Don't think she's impressed.
> I'm certainly a lot less stressed a year on and she much more comfortable I hope!
> View attachment 460222


Happy gotcha day Tilly may your owner get some sleep next year.


----------



## Arny

Boxer123 said:


> Happy gotcha day Tilly may your owner get some sleep next year.


Not a chance :Hilarious 6:05am this morning.
She was brilliant at Christmas, 8:30!

Its now solely my mums duty as I don't do well with mornings so I said just give me the word and I'll buy a stair gate with cat access for my bedroom.


----------



## Nonnie

tabelmabel said:


> Wow! That's awesome!


Its quite normal for us. I dont drive so if i want to walk anywhere i deem 'nice' we have to make the effort.

I wont lie though, when i first got Ned i could barely walk up a gentle slope without getting out of breath!

Took us quite a while to build up to decent distances and keeping it regular is key. We do 12-15 miles 3-4 days a week, 15-20 miles at weekends, and 1-2 days where its 6-8 miles. Sometimes we have a day off and do nothing. I tend to be led by Ned with that one. Rest is obviously very important.


----------



## tabelmabel

Even more awesome @Nonnie that you are walking? Not running? How long does it take to do 20 miles?

I do walk 16 mile on rare occasions - but it takes over 5 hours. It is a once yearly activity only! Between 3 and 5 is my average. One to two hours; i dont often do more than a couple of hours.

My tilly would love to live with you, im sure


----------



## Nonnie

tabelmabel said:


> Even more awesome @Nonnie that you are walking? Not running? How long does it take to do 20 miles?
> 
> I do walk 16 mile on rare occasions - but it takes over 5 hours. It is a once yearly activity only! Between 3 and 5 is my average. One to two hours; i dont often do more than a couple of hours.
> 
> My tilly would love to live with you, im sure


Depending on ground, i can do 20 miles in about 6 hours or just under. Very hilly where i walk, so that slows the average speed.

Ive walked a marathon distance in under the maximum of time they allow for the London Marathon, and thats 8 hours.. I will never do that in that time again.


----------



## tabelmabel

Amazing @Nonnie - you must be super fit


----------



## Lurcherlad




----------



## Nonnie

tabelmabel said:


> Amazing @Nonnie - you must be super fit


I dont feel it, and certainly dont look it


----------



## Lurcherlad




----------



## tabelmabel

Nonnie said:


> I dont feel it, and certainly dont look it


Even the _thought _of a 6 hour walk is tiring for me


----------



## Magyarmum




----------



## Guest

Squeaky Egg is McKenzie's most prized possession.


----------



## tabelmabel

.


----------



## Boxer123

Some right weekend numpties out today. Despite the National lockdown and a big sign in the village hall car park saying not to park there as it’s a vaccination clinic up people rocked. 

Loki was on his best behaviour gave a few people a grumble, ‘You folk ain’t from round these parts.’ 

Then out with Sox. A young man was on a quad bike (might have been one of the farmers) anyway a family coming towards us desperately trying to recall their Collie before she gets squashed by said Collie. They managed to grab her. 

They were not far from us Sox is on a lead so what do they do? Let her go. So over she stalks towards Sox I get him in a sit and body block once again they are desperately trying to recall her ! Why not just wait until they are past us?


----------



## Beth78

Boxer123 said:


> Some right weekend numpties out today. Despite the National lockdown and a big sign in the village hall car park saying not to park there as it's a vaccination clinic up people rocked.
> 
> Loki was on his best behaviour gave a few people a grumble, 'You folk ain't from round these parts.'
> 
> Then out with Sox. A young man was on a quad bike (might have been one of the farmers) anyway a family coming towards us desperately trying to recall their Collie before she gets squashed by said Collie. They managed to grab her.
> 
> They were not far from us Sox is on a lead so what do they do? Let her go. So over she stalks towards Sox I get him in a sit and body block once again they are desperately trying to recall her ! Why not just wait until they are past us?


Yeah we had a busy walk as well, everyone was out and about today, our usually quiet woods walk was so busy there was nowhere to park.

Whisp did have a growl at a nosey spaniel but to be honest I quite like a growl, better than her bar/scream she sometimes does when she's close to another dog.

I'm going to try to book a feild for next Sunday to stay away from the crowds.


----------



## Boxer123

Beth78 said:


> Yeah we had a busy walk as well, everyone was out and about today, our usually quiet woods walk was so busy there was nowhere to park.
> 
> Whisp did have a growl at a nosey spaniel but to be honest I quite like a growl, better than her bar/scream she sometimes does when she's close to another dog.
> 
> I'm going to try to book a feild for next Sunday to stay away from the crowds.


We are doing the same next weekend it's awful here Saturday and Sunday.


----------



## LinznMilly

Beth78 said:


> I'm going to try to book a feild for next Sunday to stay away from the crowds.





Boxer123 said:


> We are doing the same next weekend it's awful here Saturday and Sunday.


That reminds me. I'm going to try and do the same with Milly, now that her vacs are up to date. 

Speaking of. I've _finally_ managed to wear her out. :Woot It's only taken:

3 (admittedly short) walks
3 treat dispensing balls
1 Kong, (hidden in a box in a blanket while she was busy with her last treat dispensing ball)
A game of Find It.
And (a partridge in a pear tree  ) on-walk training sessions.


----------



## Boxer123

LinznMilly said:


> That reminds me. I'm going to try and do the same with Milly, now that her vacs are up to date.
> 
> Speaking of. I've _finally_ managed to wear her out. :Woot It's only taken:
> 
> 3 (admittedly short) walks
> 3 treat dispensing balls
> 1 Kong, (hidden in a box in a blanket while she was busy with her last treat dispensing ball)
> A game of Find It.
> And (a partridge in a pear tree  ) on-walk training sessions.


Well done now you just have to do that everyday !


----------



## Lurcherlad

The puppies my sister has been fostering are starting to go to their new homes now.

One boy went last week and the other 3 boys will go today.

One girl has a home lined up but still one needed for the last girl. Both will be brought back to clinic for neutering when they are old enough.

Sister is thinking she might just keep her! 

She’s keeping mum (and has 4 other dogs) so one more won’t make much difference 

Then there’s the feral cats that have adopted her and reside now on her land. She feeds, worms and also neuters them when she can catch them!


----------



## SingingWhippet

Lurcherlad said:


> She's keeping mum (and has 4 other dogs) so one more won't make much difference


Plus, when you've that many adult dogs already they do most of the hard work for you 

I've never had an easier time with a pup than the current one, he's so desperate to be like the grown ups that he's practically training himself :Joyful


----------



## Lurcherlad

The puppies today


----------



## Kaily

Lurcherlad said:


> The puppies today
> 
> View attachment 460320


Wow they are beautiful. Well done to your sister, what an excellent job she has done.

I'm afraid I would end up keeping them all.


----------



## Magyarmum

The story of my life!


----------



## tabelmabel

Not a lot of snow left this morning


----------



## LinznMilly

Nice, one hour walk with the girls this afternoon. Sadly it was on the local field, so there were people about, but enough to keep distance.

Honey needed her botty washed when we got home, because of cling-ons. Milly took the opportunity to nick and consume two small baguettes while my back was turned.


----------



## Boxer123

LinznMilly said:


> Nice, one hour walk with the girls this afternoon. Sadly it was on the local field, so there were people about, but enough to keep distance.
> 
> Honey needed her botty washed when we got home, because of cling-ons. Milly took the opportunity to nick and consume two small baguettes while my back was turned.


 Were they not for her ?


----------



## lullabydream

LinznMilly said:


> Nice, one hour walk with the girls this afternoon. Sadly it was on the local field, so there were people about, but enough to keep distance.
> 
> Honey needed her botty washed when we got home, because of cling-ons. Milly took the opportunity to nick and consume two small baguettes while my back was turned.


Fantastic Milly! She's so amusing


----------



## LinznMilly

Boxer123 said:


> Were they not for her ?


Apparently.  

I don't mind, actually. They were "spares". My shopping isn't going to arrive until 8-9pm, and I bought a pack of 4 to go with my soup. I had two. Milly helped herself to the rest.

Maybe it should go on the "So you want a dog/puppy" thread. "Many medium to large dogs will counter surf given the chance and are cunning enough to wait til you're otherwise distracted.  



lullabydream said:


> Fantastic Milly! She's so *amusing*


Um. Yeah. That's one word for her  "Conniving thief" would be two more. :Hilarious 

She now has the cheek to look thoroughly fed up whilst slowly gassing me and Honey out. :Hungover


----------



## lullabydream

Oh @LinznMilly Milly is only living upto her breed name lurcher meaning thief.. You can't blame her!

Although I do think chihuahua must mean pickpocket as Eevee is terrible with running off with things from people's pockets lately!


----------



## Boxer123

LinznMilly said:


> Apparently.
> 
> I don't mind, actually. They were "spares". My shopping isn't going to arrive until 8-9pm, and I bought a pack of 4 to go with my soup. I had two. Milly helped herself to the rest.
> 
> Maybe it should go on the "So you want a dog/puppy" thread. "Many medium to large dogs will counter surf given the chance and are cunning enough to wait til you're otherwise distracted.
> 
> Um. Yeah. That's one word for her  "Conniving thief" would be two more. :Hilarious
> 
> She now has the cheek to look thoroughly fed up whilst slowly gassing me and Honey out. :Hungover


I don't blame her I love a baguette. For all of Loki's sins for which there are many I can leave a plate of food on the sofa and he won't touch it.


----------



## SingingWhippet

LinznMilly said:


> Many medium to large dogs will counter surf given the chance and are cunning enough to wait til you're otherwise distracted.


One of mine is bugger for that. He tries to time needing a poo with us just finishing cooking tea in the hopes that he can nip in and snaffle anything that happens to be within reach and unwatched whilst someone is outside picking up after him 

He also likes to pretend he's a lot shorter than he is, only bringing out the telescopic neck when he's lulled us into a false sense of security about how far across the worktops he can reach :Shifty :Joyful


----------



## LinznMilly

lullabydream said:


> Oh @LinznMilly Milly is only living upto her breed name lurcher meaning thief.. You can't blame her!
> 
> Although I do think chihuahua must mean pickpocket as Eevee is terrible with running off with things from people's pockets lately!


Not according to one know-all bloke around here.

"Chihuahua? Biggest place in Mexico for drugs, that town.". Pointed to Honey as he said it. Like my dog has anything to do with Mexican drug Cartels. :Hilarious

Luckily I saw the funny side and just thought, "Well, if she starts taking LSD, I know where she got it." :Hilarious :Wacky


----------



## lullabydream

LinznMilly said:


> Not according to one know-all bloke around here.
> 
> "Chihuahua? Biggest place in Mexico for drugs, that town.". Pointed to Honey as he said it. Like my dog has anything to do with Mexican drug Cartels. :Hilarious
> 
> Luckily I saw the funny side and just thought, "Well, if she starts taking LSD, I know where she got it." :Hilarious :Wacky


That's hilarious. Some people are funny.


----------



## Boxer123

LinznMilly said:


> Not according to one know-all bloke around here.
> 
> "Chihuahua? Biggest place in Mexico for drugs, that town.". Pointed to Honey as he said it. Like my dog has anything to do with Mexican drug Cartels. :Hilarious
> 
> Luckily I saw the funny side and just thought, "Well, if she starts taking LSD, I know where she got it." :Hilarious :Wacky


Are you 100% sure she is not involved in the drug trade


----------



## LinznMilly

Boxer123 said:


> Are you 100% sure she is not involved in the drug trade


No. No, I'm not. :Wacky. :Cigar 

Wouldn't put it past Milly, either. :Smuggrin :Hilarious


----------



## Guest

Do you think she's trying to tell me something?


----------



## Jason25

Hmmm daisy has worked out how to jump over the stair gate to get up the stairs when I’m out. She goes up and sleeps on my bed :Facepalm do I remove the gate now?:Hilarious Upstairs isn’t dog proofed and not really sure what to do now lol


----------



## Boxer123

Jason25 said:


> Hmmm daisy has worked out how to jump over the stair gate to get up the stairs when I'm out. She goes up and sleeps on my bed :Facepalm do I remove the gate now?:Hilarious Upstairs isn't dog proofed and not really sure what to do now lol


Loki figures out how to open the stair gate in my old house and how to open doors I just give them free run of the house. If she's jumping it I would take it down in case she hurts herself.


----------



## Jason25

Boxer123 said:


> Loki figures out how to open the stair gate in my old house and how to open doors I just give them free run of the house. If she's jumping it I would take it down in case she hurts herself.


Yeah I think that's the gonna be the only option.. suppose I best start proofing the upstairs


----------



## Nonnie

Equafleece have been out of stock for almost 3 months straight now, so we've had to think outside the box...

IMG_20210119_132431_163 by Ned Ster, on Flickr


----------



## SingingWhippet

Nonnie said:


> Equafleece have been out of stock for almost 3 months straight now, so we've had to think outside the box...
> 
> IMG_20210119_132431_163 by Ned Ster, on Flickr


That is _fabulous_! Where did you get it? I'll be needing a proper fleece for the pup before too long and he'd make a super little dinosaur


----------



## Nonnie

SingingWhippet said:


> That is _fabulous_! Where did you get it? I'll be needing a proper fleece for the pup before too long and he'd make a super little dinosaur


http://www.barkerandbrowns.co.uk/

The quality is fantastic imo.


----------



## SingingWhippet

Nonnie said:


> http://www.barkerandbrowns.co.uk/
> 
> The quality is fantastic imo.


Thank you! I've been looking for somewhere new to get jumpers for my lot and hadn't seen this company before.


----------



## lullabydream

SingingWhippet said:


> Thank you! I've been looking for somewhere new to get jumpers for my lot and hadn't seen this company before.


Are they all going to be dinosaurs or something else?.. . Loved the last themed photo you shared that was brilliant!


----------



## SingingWhippet

I'm not going to lie, I'm more than a little amused at the banana jumper in the Bespoke Dog Coats section... :Joyful


----------



## Jason25

Why do I do this to myself.
I’m always checking the rspca website that’s local to me to see what dogs are up for adoption, saying to myself one day I will apply to adopt one.

I’ve just came across a 10 month old cross breed, he looks a lovely dog that can live with other dogs, likes walks, hiking and training. Seems like he would fit in with me and daisy. Daisy loves other dogs too when she gets the chance to meet them.

I think because daisy doesn’t have many doggy friends, getting one would be so good for her, but I’m unsure what she would be like of an evening, she’s loves being with me most of the time, sofa, bed etc usually wherever I am she will come too. I don’t know if getting another dog would cause jealousy or anything. I don’t know if she would accept another dog if that makes any sense?

I’m just putting the idea out there really, I doubt I will apply but would like your thoughts because of how close me and daisy are, do you think it’s possible for her to accept another dog being in our family?


----------



## tabelmabel

It's difficult to know @Jason25 - do you know how she is when other dogs come into your house or have you not had enough dog visitors to tell?

I thought my murphy was a dog that would love dog company - he seemed to enjoy playing with lots of dogs of all shapes and sizes and was a popular chap in the dog community.

However, he reacted really badly when Tilly came along. She was a pup and not in his face at all - he was so horrible that she turned her face from him. If she looked at him, he bared his teeth.

It all settled after 3 weeks but i have completely revised my thoughts on him. I think he would have been happier as an only dog and, with me being at home all the time, he didnt need anyone else.

Having said that, i didnt get tilly for him - it was me that wanted another.

So - my thoughts are that if _you _want another, that is a good reason but dont think Daisy needs anyone other than you. You take her to work as well, don't you?

Murph plays with other dogs on his own terms. After that, he really prefers to come home and be on his own.

But of course, murph isn't Daisy!! You probably wont know how it will go til you take the plunge. That is the tricky bit - unless you get some good insights from other folks of course!


----------



## Jason25

tabelmabel said:


> It's difficult to know @Jason25 - do you know how she is when other dogs come into your house or have you not had enough dog visitors to tell?
> 
> I thought my murphy was a dog that would love dog company - he seemed to enjoy playing with lots of dogs of all shapes and sizes and was a popular chap in the dog community.
> 
> However, he reacted really badly when Tilly came along. She was a pup and not in his face at all - he was so horrible that she turned her face from him. If she looked at him, he bared his teeth.
> 
> It all settled after 3 weeks but i have completely revised my thoughts on him. I think he would have been happier as an only dog and, with me being at home all the time, he didnt need anyone else.
> 
> Having said that, i didnt get tilly for him - it was me that wanted another.
> 
> So - my thoughts are that if _you _want another, that is a good reason but dont think Daisy needs anyone other than you. You take her to work as well, don't you?
> 
> Murph plays with other dogs on his own terms. After that, he really prefers to come home and be on his own.
> 
> But of course, murph isn't Daisy!! You probably wont know how it will go til you take the plunge. That is the tricky bit - unless you get some good insights from other folks of course!


I've had three dogs in my house, a staffy and two English bull terriers and she was fine with all of them, maybe a little bit over excited but they all loved playing around. This would of been over a year and a half ago now though so she was still in the puppy/teen stage. I have no idea what she would be like now (nearly 3) these people have moved away now so sadly they don't come over anymore and she don't get to see them.

I wanted one for me but I also wanted to get daisy a friend to play with. I do give her all the attention I can give though, so like you say she probably don't need another dog here.

she used to come to work with me and chill in the van but I'm not working at the moment after losing my job. So looking at starting a different career hopefully working from home.

I think my best bet will see how she is in the future maybe if she gets less clingy (she really is my shadow lol) I might think about one then. We really do do everything together and the more I look at it it is just me and her, not sure if we need a third wheel


----------



## Linda Weasel

I’ve had up to four dogs at any one time (sometimes five if you count temporary rescue/fosters) and am now on only my second ‘lone’ dog.

I’ve found it to be a very different relationship, even from when I’ve had just two; a lot closer and we’re more engaged with one another.


----------



## Lurcherlad

I think it would depend on the other dog and how well Daisy accepts them into her home.

Jack was extremely chilled to have his greyhound BFF in our house and happily shared his bed, toys etc.

He settled just as easily in her home too and she accepted him in her space no trouble.

They just seemed to click.

Tbh if your job status is unknown at the moment, I’d put the idea on the back burner until your settled.


----------



## Guest

Dinner for one


----------



## Boxer123

Jason25 said:


> Why do I do this to myself.
> I'm always checking the rspca website that's local to me to see what dogs are up for adoption, saying to myself one day I will apply to adopt one.
> 
> I've just came across a 10 month old cross breed, he looks a lovely dog that can live with other dogs, likes walks, hiking and training. Seems like he would fit in with me and daisy. Daisy loves other dogs too when she gets the chance to meet them.
> 
> I think because daisy doesn't have many doggy friends, getting one would be so good for her, but I'm unsure what she would be like of an evening, she's loves being with me most of the time, sofa, bed etc usually wherever I am she will come too. I don't know if getting another dog would cause jealousy or anything. I don't know if she would accept another dog if that makes any sense?
> 
> I'm just putting the idea out there really, I doubt I will apply but would like your thoughts because of how close me and daisy are, do you think it's possible for her to accept another dog being in our family?


Sox has always been good having other dogs come in. We all squeeze on the sofa together. I did make use of baby gates when loki was little so Sox could have peace sometimes. I do like having two dogs but then am lucky they get on well. Loki sat on Sox head last night trying to get in a tiny place on the sofa.


----------



## Boxer123

A storm has arrived loki isn't getting up.


----------



## tabelmabel

That is a fab bowl @Kakite ! Makes the food look very attractive - i think i could do with serving up a few of my dishes in a bowl like that for the kids

We had another snow fall last night - not too much but there is loads more forecast tomorrow.

Woohoo!!! Whilst i have been writing this, an email has dropped into my in box to say my you tube vid does not violate you tube's guidelines after all:Hilarious

I will post it on this thread!


----------



## tabelmabel

Here is the censored vid! It has had one view so someone at you tube has actually gone to the bother of checking it is suitable and non offensive for sharing


----------



## Jason25

Linda Weasel said:


> I've had up to four dogs at any one time (sometimes five if you count temporary rescue/fosters) and am now on only my second 'lone' dog.
> 
> I've found it to be a very different relationship, even from when I've had just two; a lot closer and we're more engaged with one another.


The more I look at it I do think I'd prefer it just me and her. 


Lurcherlad said:


> I think it would depend on the other dog and how well Daisy accepts them into her home.
> 
> Jack was extremely chilled to have his greyhound BFF in our house and happily shared his bed, toys etc.
> 
> He settled just as easily in her home too and she accepted him in her space no trouble.
> 
> They just seemed to click.
> 
> Tbh if your job status is unknown at the moment, I'd put the idea on the back burner until your settled.


This is what I'm worried about she loves dogs during the dog walks, her dog friends who used to come over. But that's to play with. I don't think she would be so accepting when it comes to night time where we chill out. She's likes to be as close as possible to me and I wonder if this could cause tension if I had another dog who wanted attention.

Thanks 


Boxer123 said:


> Sox has always been good having other dogs come in. We all squeeze on the sofa together. I did make use of baby gates when loki was little so Sox could have peace sometimes. I do like having two dogs but then am lucky they get on well. Loki sat on Sox head last night trying to get in a tiny place on the sofa.


It would be nice if I could have 2 that behaved like they did 



Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 460475
> A storm has arrived loki isn't getting up.


same, someone is hiding this morning and isn't fussed about breakfast :Hilarious


----------



## tabelmabel

Jason25 said:


> She's likes to be as close as possible to me and I wonder if this could cause tension if I had another dog who wanted attention.


This is when the problem revealed itself with murph. When we brought till home, it was summer and the 2 of them played great in the garden. Then when we went in the house, it was early evening and he wanted nothing more to do with her.

Murph isnt even a cuddly dog. He sleeps on the floor, often behind a chair. But see if anyone is having a cuddle with tilly - he is right out! He really does not like it!

When tilly first came, those early weeks he acted like a toddler child. We had a lot of old dog toys in our garden. Murph had not shown interest for years. Every toy tilly showed an interest in, murph would watch for a few moments, then stride over at normal pace, remove the toy from her, and bring it to 'his' pile.

After a while, there was a huge pile of old toys and tilly had nothing!!

If you watch them 'playing' in the vids, you can see murph is very pushy. He doesnt play with any other dog like he plays with her. She goes back for more so she must sort of enjoy it. But he does get too much at times.

He is a jealous boy for sure but they do rub along together because tilly is submissive to him. If she held out for what she wanted, there would be fights.

Is daisy a more dominant or submissive character - that could be a factor. Tilly will always give way to murphy. She just lets him take what he wants from her, she moves out of his way if he wants to be somewhere. She puts up with a lot, really. Poor girl!


----------



## Jason25

tabelmabel said:


> This is when the problem revealed itself with murph. When we brought till home, it was summer and the 2 of them played great in the garden. Then when we went in the house, it was early evening and he wanted nothing more to do with her.
> 
> Murph isnt even a cuddly dog. He sleeps on the floor, often behind a chair. But see if anyone is having a cuddle with tilly - he is right out! He really does not like it!
> 
> When tilly first came, those early weeks he acted like a toddler child. We had a lot of old dog toys in our garden. Murph had not shown interest for years. Every toy tilly showed an interest in, murph would watch for a few moments, then stride over at normal pace, remove the toy from her, and bring it to 'his' pile.
> 
> After a while, there was a huge pile of old toys and tilly had nothing!!
> 
> If you watch them 'playing' in the vids, you can see murph is very pushy. He doesnt play with any other dog like he plays with her. She goes back for more so she must sort of enjoy it. But he does get too much at times.
> 
> He is a jealous boy for sure but they do rub along together because tilly is submissive to him. If she held out for what she wanted, there would be fights.
> 
> Is daisy a more dominant or submissive character - that could be a factor. Tilly will always give way to murphy. She just lets him take what he wants from her, she moves out of his way if he wants to be somewhere. She puts up with a lot, really. Poor girl!


Well murph sounds like a right naughty character, I can't believe he took the toys away!! Poor Tilly  I've seen the cuddles thing before, when my niece was a toddler and would have cuddles, Ellie the jrt would jump up on the sofa and want to join in, which was out of character because she didn't enjoy cuddles :Hilarious

I would say daisy is a bit Dr Jekyll and Mr Hyde, she is very submissive towards humans, but more dominant towards dogs, I don't know if dominant is the word but she is pretty full on/boisterous with play and ain't the one who is pushed around, she does the pushing lol she's a little sod for trying to jump on top of them lol.

after reading the posts on here it's kind of put it in perspective for me, I'm gonna hold off on the second dog idea, maybe one day in the late future but at the moment I like what we have don't want that to change


----------



## Teddy-dog

@Jason25 its hard to know how dogs will share their home! Daisy might be more tolerant of an adult dog? Some dogs really don't like puppies!!

we've had a couple of dogs to stay with us and Teddy took to them quite well. He really likes his evening snoozing and cuddling with us on the sofa but he didn't seem to mind sharing! We had my friends working cocker stay with us while they were on holiday for 2 weeks. We had a couple of moments of handbags the first day or two. I think because the cocker is very high energy and hyper and one I think was over a toy I'd accidentally left out. After that though, they'd snooze together and cuddle up together on the sofa with us and play together and we had no more arguments! I don't think Teddy would have minded if he stayed! The cocker did sleep downstairs in his crate (used to it from home) and Teddy was upstairs with us so that might have helped! 
Then we had 2 golden retrievers stay with us (oh the hair!!!). They are one of my clients dogs and he suddenly went into hospital, he wanted to leave them at home and I just visit them as he didn't want them to go into kennels. He has no family or friends they could stay with so I just said I'd have them at mine as I couldnt leave them at his all by themselves! Teddy was a bit quiet with these two, I think because there was two! But, after a few days, he became more comfortable with them. They did stay on the floor though and Ted was up with us on a night.


----------



## Boxer123

@Jason25 their behaviour is beyond the pale outside so need to make it up to me somehow. I am aware I'm very lucky Loki is besotted by Sox and Sox loves playing with him they have a great relationship. Sox has told him off a few times but Loki has deserved it (when sox was sleeping on the floor and Loki decided to total wipeout him,). Having two is harder work I have to say.


----------



## SbanR

Thought of you immediately @Boxer123 ! Loki would be a great candidate


----------



## Magyarmum

When there's snow outside you need to take your wellies


----------



## Jason25

Had a go at making liver cake today. It smelt so bad when cooking it and I've kinda stunk the porch out by leaving it in there to cool off.

daisy loves it though, I've got a good months worth of training treats  @LittleMow thanks it was your post the other day that gave us the idea 









By the way, does anyone else's dogs follow you for a late night snack? Daisy was fast asleep on the bed, I've gone downstairs to make a cheese sandwich, get the cheese out the fridge, turn around to see this eyeballing me








I've come to realise whenever I do get up for a late at night for something to eat she is always there :Hilarious

I have weird eating habits


----------



## Kaily

Jason25 said:


> Had a go at making liver cake today. It smelt so bad when cooking it and I've kinda stunk the porch out by leaving it in there to cool off.
> 
> daisy loves it though, I've got a good months worth of training treats  @LittleMow thanks it was your post the other day that gave us the idea
> View attachment 460541
> 
> 
> By the way, does anyone else's dogs follow you for a late night snack? Daisy was fast asleep on the bed, I've gone downstairs to make a cheese sandwich, get the cheese out the fridge, turn around to see this eyeballing me
> View attachment 460542
> 
> I've come to realise whenever I do get up for a late at night for something to eat she is always there :Hilarious
> 
> I have weird eating habits


Your liver cake looks great.

I don't know of any dog owner that can get cheese out of the fridge in secret.


----------



## tabelmabel

Cheese is Murphles' recall word


----------



## Lurcherlad

Tbh any noise when I’m in the kitchen is likely to have Jack peering round the lounge door and down the hall to the kitchen .... just in case!


----------



## Jason25

Kaily said:


> Your liver cake looks great.
> 
> I don't know of any dog owner that can get cheese out of the fridge in secret.


Thanks it was my first proper try, I'm not sure if I should add some other meat to it next time, does seem a lot of flour mixed in, but I didn't want to use too much liver in case it gave her a bad tummy lol



tabelmabel said:


> Cheese is Murphles' recall word


Yes cheese is the best, good boy murph  it's funny how quick they learn the words for food. Daisy also knows biscuit and sausage and will come running when hearing them :Hilarious



Lurcherlad said:


> Tbh any noise when I'm in the kitchen is likely to have Jack peering round the lounge door and down the hall to the kitchen .... just in case!


Anything for the chance of food! Little devils :Hilarious

Can't wait for the restrictions to ease, would love to be on Dartmoor this morning but it's too far to be travelling I think


----------



## Lurcherlad

Maybe try gluten free flour if you’re concerned about the amount of flour, or replace some with cooked rice instead?


----------



## tabelmabel

I think i will make some liver cake for mine today, i have some lambs liver in the freezer that i got on spesh a few weeks back as it was on its sell by date.

I like the smell of liver, and the taste. I have even tried the liver cake but that wasn't quite so tasty!


----------



## DanWalkersmum

That looks really good Jason, just limit how much you give her at once and I'm sure her tum will be fine. I defrosted liver overnight and have just made the liver cake this morning. I've been adjusting the recipe slightly and add a few "extras" and this morning I added a tablespoon of ground linseed, half a teaspoon of garlic paste and some vitamin paste, it doesn't smell too bad really. I've found that Dan likes it frozen too, so I get the pizza wheel and cut it into treat sized cubes,easy to get half a dozen out at once. I forget who (maybe you tabelmabel?) posted and gave me the idea,but a retrospective thank you, it's a big hit with Danny boy!


----------



## tabelmabel

No, not me @DanWalkersmum but happy to take the credit for a good idea


----------



## Beth78

The sofa snatcher strikes again.








Whisp has perfected the art of sitting right in the middle so no one else can fit


----------



## LinznMilly

Lurcherlad said:


> Tbh any noise when I'm in the kitchen is likely to have Jack peering round the lounge door and down the hall to the kitchen .... just in case!


You could be talking about Milly here. 

@Jason25 good job on the liver cake.


----------



## Arny

Speaking of cheese, Tilly entertained herself last night..


----------



## Jason25

Lurcherlad said:


> Maybe try gluten free flour if you're concerned about the amount of flour, or replace some with cooked rice instead?


Never thought of that, might try the rice next time lol, she seems ok on it for now but I might have a change up on the next batch. I'm surprised how much it made!


tabelmabel said:


> I think i will make some liver cake for mine today, i have some lambs liver in the freezer that i got on spesh a few weeks back as it was on its sell by date.
> 
> I like the smell of liver, and the taste. I have even tried the liver cake but that wasn't quite so tasty!


Good luck, we used lamb liver too, it's so cheap! But I don't like the smell I gagging just getting it out the packet :Hilarious

she really likes the stuff though, I had really good focus from her on our walk this morning, she kept returning to my side and walking to heal without me asking, just looking up like "cake?" :Hilarious



DanWalkersmum said:


> That looks really good Jason, just limit how much you give her at once and I'm sure her tum will be fine. I defrosted liver overnight and have just made the liver cake this morning. I've been adjusting the recipe slightly and add a few "extras" and this morning I added a tablespoon of ground linseed, half a teaspoon of garlic paste and some vitamin paste, it doesn't smell too bad really. I've found that Dan likes it frozen too, so I get the pizza wheel and cut it into treat sized cubes,easy to get half a dozen out at once. I forget who (maybe you tabelmabel?) posted and gave me the idea,but a retrospective thank you, it's a big hit with Danny boy!


Thanks I will keep it to small amounts, if she gets the squits I know she's had too much :Hungover

is there any health benefits from the garlic paste?


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Jason25 said:


> Never thought of that, might try the rice next time lol, she seems ok on it for now but I might have a change up on the next batch. I'm surprised how much it made!
> 
> Good luck, we used lamb liver too, it's so cheap! But I don't like the smell I gagging just getting it out the packet :Hilarious
> 
> she really likes the stuff though, I had really good focus from her on our walk this morning, she kept returning to my side and walking to heal without me asking, just looking up like "cake?" :Hilarious
> 
> Thanks I will keep it to small amounts, if she gets the squits I know she's had too much :Hungover
> 
> is there any health benefits from the garlic paste?


Not sure Jason, but in such a small amount it can't hurt? I think it and coupled with the vitamin paste that apparently smells like bisto adds a certain something. I like the idea of rice too and may give it a go next time. It's so nice to find something new that they really like isn't it?


----------



## Magyarmum

Note to self .......

NEVER EVER EVER OWN ANOTHER WHITE DOG! (at least not one called Grisha)


----------



## Boxer123

Magyarmum said:


> Note to self .......
> 
> NEVER EVER EVER OWN ANOTHER WHITE DOG! (at least not one called Grisha)
> 
> View attachment 460577


Not quite sure what your issue is


----------



## Teddy-dog

Arny said:


> Speaking of cheese, Tilly entertained herself last night..
> View attachment 460565


Oh dear! At least what's inside looks intact!


Magyarmum said:


> Note to self .......
> 
> NEVER EVER EVER OWN ANOTHER WHITE DOG! (at least not one called Grisha)
> 
> View attachment 460577


haha! He's got his socks on!


----------



## Teddy-dog

Anyone else's dog always want to lie where they are? Just got in from work. Made myself a cuppa and a couple of biscuits, sat down to watch some tv and Ted comes and stands in front of me with his sad eyes. He poked at the blankets and nudges me until I move for him! Honestly









happy now


----------



## Boxer123

Teddy-dog said:


> Anyone else's dog always want to lie where they are? Just got in from work. Made myself a cuppa and a couple of biscuits, sat down to watch some tv and Ted comes and stands in front of me with his sad eyes. He poked at the blankets and nudges me until I move for him! Honestly
> View attachment 460580
> 
> 
> happy now
> 
> View attachment 460581


Oh yes both of mine do that. Also Loki likes to chew his antler horn next to me so will sit on Sox if he's in the way.


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Magyarmum said:


> Note to self .......
> 
> NEVER EVER EVER OWN ANOTHER WHITE DOG! (at least not one called Grisha)
> 
> View attachment 460577


 wow!


----------



## Magyarmum

Boxer123 said:


> Not quite sure what your issue is


I'll send him over to your house to give you the kiss and cuddle he wants to give me. And I'm quite certain you won't mind him sleeping snuggled up to you in your nice clean bed


----------



## Boxer123

Magyarmum said:


> I'll send him over to your house to give you the kiss and cuddle he wants to give me. And I'm quite certain you won't mind him sleeping snuggled up to you in your nice clean bed


Ha ha that made me spit my tea out. Oh the boxer boys would love him especially Loki together they could clear the village of villains.


----------



## Nonnie

Well, Ned now sleeps all night every night on my bed.

Only taken him 5.5 years to decide im not that bad 

Im still not permitted to be in the same room as him when i read during daylight hours though. Maybe in another 5 years time....


----------



## MissKittyKat

Teddy-dog said:


> Anyone else's dog always want to lie where they are? Just got in from work. Made myself a cuppa and a couple of biscuits, sat down to watch some tv and Ted comes and stands in front of me with his sad eyes. He poked at the blankets and nudges me until I move for him! Honestly
> View attachment 460580
> 
> 
> happy now
> 
> View attachment 460581


At least you get to sit down! This is what OH came downstairs to yesterday morning after I'd gone to work!









This is our big sofa too!


----------



## Teddy-dog

MissKittyKat said:


> At least you get to sit down! This is what OH came downstairs to yesterday morning after I'd gone to work!
> 
> View attachment 460610
> 
> This is our big sofa too!


haha that's brilliant! We bought a big sofa not long after we got Teds because he kept doing this and taking up all our old sofa :Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Lurcherlad

We did too, but Jack still manages to hog it!


----------



## Boxer123

I think my dinner was dodgy last night I've woken up feeling really sick so instead of a walk am sat in the garden under a blanket whilst the boys play.


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Hope you're feeling better soon an the boys are being good for you too.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Hope your feeling better soon, and boys are behaving themselves


----------



## Lurcherlad

Oh dear .

Hope you feel better soon @Boxer123


----------



## Boxer123

Thank you everyone it’s really strange seems to have passed. Not sure what that was can only assume something I ate ?


----------



## Sarah H

Made my bed today so clean sheets to look forward to tonight. I've also got cushions on my bed as I like to sit propped up reading, and I came home and went for a shower, stupidly leaving my door open. Came back to carnage! Cushions all kicked about and on the floor, my pyjamas were at the other end of the bed and someone had pulled the duvet back, scratched about a bit on the sheet, and then decided to lie ON THE FLOOR. All that messing with my nice clean bedding and they couldn't even be bothered to sleep in the bed NOOKA.....


----------



## Boxer123

Sarah H said:


> Made my bed today so clean sheets to look forward to tonight. I've also got cushions on my bed as I like to sit propped up reading, and I came home and went for a shower, stupidly leaving my door open. Came back to carnage! Cushions all kicked about and on the floor, my pyjamas were at the other end of the bed and someone had pulled the duvet back, scratched about a bit on the sheet, and then decided to lie ON THE FLOOR. All that messing with my nice clean bedding and they couldn't even be bothered to sleep in the bed NOOKA.....


loki likes nothing more than walking over fresh sheets.


----------



## Jason25

DanWalkersmum said:


> Not sure Jason, but in such a small amount it can't hurt? I think it and coupled with the vitamin paste that apparently smells like bisto adds a certain something. I like the idea of rice too and may give it a go next time. It's so nice to find something new that they really like isn't it?


 fair enough I was just wondering if there was benefit to it, I remember reading something about garlic keeping the fleas away lol


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Jason25 said:


> fair enough I was just wondering if there was benefit to it, I remember reading something about garlic keeping the fleas away lol


Not heard that one .


----------



## LinznMilly

Sarah H said:


> Made my bed today so clean sheets to look forward to tonight. I've also got cushions on my bed as I like to sit propped up reading, and I came home and went for a shower, stupidly leaving my door open. Came back to carnage! Cushions all kicked about and on the floor, my pyjamas were at the other end of the bed and someone had pulled the duvet back, scratched about a bit on the sheet, and then decided to lie ON THE FLOOR. All that messing with my nice clean bedding and they couldn't even be bothered to sleep in the bed NOOKA.....





Boxer123 said:


> loki likes nothing more than walking over fresh sheets.


... And that's why I always do my bedsheets last thing at night. :Facepalm :Smuggrin


----------



## LinznMilly

I'm enjoying a rare luxury right now.

Both girls have taken themselves off to bed, so I'm stretched out on the couch. Bliss!! ... I don't think we have a suitable emoji for this sensation. :Smuggrin


----------



## Guest

My baby girl


----------



## Magyarmum

Sarah H said:


> Made my bed today so clean sheets to look forward to tonight. I've also got cushions on my bed as I like to sit propped up reading, and I came home and went for a shower, stupidly leaving my door open. Came back to carnage! Cushions all kicked about and on the floor, my pyjamas were at the other end of the bed and someone had pulled the duvet back, scratched about a bit on the sheet, and then decided to lie ON THE FLOOR. All that messing with my nice clean bedding and they couldn't even be bothered to sleep in the bed NOOKA.....


I once came home to find M'boi had chewed a small hole in my duvet and was pulling the feathers out! Took me forever to clear them up

I start changing the sheets on my bed as early in the morning as possible because the boys always think I'm totally incapable of doing the job without assistance. As a result it usually takes me a good two hours or more to do something that would normally take about 15 mins. One or other of them usually leaves a few paw marks behind.


----------



## Magyarmum

My little sweetheart Gwylim has hurt his paw and is limping. It was raining all of yesterday and the boys spent most of their time inside, so the only place he could have hurt his paw is probably when we were in the woodshed getting logs. I only noticed when he didn't want to go out for his late night pee. I had a look at it but couldn't see anything wrong and gave him a dose of pain killer.

He spent the night sleeping in my armchair so whilst he was still half asleep I had another look at his paw. Cleaned it up and trimmed some of the long fur between his toes.

It was only when he got up and walked into the kitchen I noticed I treated the wrong paw. It's his other paw that's sore!


----------



## Kaily

Morning walk at the golf course. Couldn't get any up close of Alfie as he was in full on hunting mode and tearing about like a loon, following trails whilst Daisy watched on.


----------



## Boxer123

This morning...


----------



## MissKittyKat

Someone's falling asleep with pig in his mouth!


----------



## Boxer123

MissKittyKat said:


> Someone's falling asleep with pig in his mouth!
> 
> View attachment 460737


Oh bless him such a sweetie.


----------



## Guest

How's everyone's weekend?

I have seriously missed the Boxer antics photos @Boxer123

We were shown a new little track and swimming spot yesterday and the doggies had heaps of fun. The played so much. Nova was wasted for the rest of the day!


----------



## Boxer123

Kakite said:


> How's everyone's weekend?
> 
> I have seriously missed the Boxer antics photos @Boxer123
> 
> We were shown a new little track and swimming spot yesterday and the doggies had heaps of fun. The played so much. Nova was wasted for the rest of the day!
> 
> View attachment 460738
> 
> View attachment 460739
> 
> View attachment 460740
> 
> View attachment 460741


Looks beautiful and warm it's freezing here. The boxers are very well still as naughty as ever.


----------



## Guest

Boxer123 said:


> Looks beautiful and warm it's freezing here. The boxers are very well still as naughty as ever.


Yes it's been a hot summer for sure. I love our little group walks. It's nice because the dogs have a similar play style and Temperament and the hoomans get along too


----------



## Guest

I need to use a longer lead for Kenzie for obedience/rally than her usual one. The longer lead I have is red, but she didn't really have any red collars, and of course she must be coordinating! So the bottom collar is her new obedience collar. The fabric for the top collar was on special but I don't like it as much as I thought I would - it's a bit too insipid for her I think.


----------



## Nicola234

It’s a lovely collar, what about a red biothane long line to go with it


----------



## Guest

Nicola234 said:


> It's a lovely collar, what about a red biothane long line to go with it


Thanks  She doesn't need a long line, just a slightly longer lead than her normal one to give me a bit more room with Rally procedures. We have a purple biothane long line somewhere but I'm not a long line fan, I find them difficult to use and prefer my flexis.


----------



## Guest

Sunday evening chores involves stuffing kongs


----------



## Guest

Ellie Long Legs


----------



## Boxer123

Snow !!!!! Luckily I walked loki before because my welly boots apparently have no grip !


----------



## Beth78

Lots of snow here too, Whisp very reluctantly left the house for a few treats earlier. Her 1st time seeing snow I think. Hopefully she'll learn to love it.

Previous dogs have been like excited 4 year olds in the snow.


----------



## Boxer123

Beth78 said:


> Lots of snow here too, Whisp very reluctantly left the house for a few treats earlier. Her 1st time seeing snow I think. Hopefully she'll learn to love it.
> 
> Previous dogs have been like excited 4 year olds in the snow.


They boxers are beside themselves with excitement Loki was just zooming around and around.


----------



## Kaily

Making friends with a random dog on walk.










And Alfie being super tolerant of being jumped on. What a long way he has come.


----------



## lullabydream

Kaily said:


> Making friends with a random dog on walk.
> 
> View attachment 460807
> 
> 
> And Alfie being super tolerant of being jumped on. What a long way he has come.
> 
> View attachment 460808


That's very similiar how Harley used to 'walk' with Eevee and Stan. Hopefully it will pass to the I will walk stuck to you, then it becomes I will walk nicely on my own.


----------



## Guest

I love the snow photos!

meanwhile we are baking at nearly 30 degrees


















Apparently nova has reached laziness next level and are her lunch lying down today


----------



## tabelmabel

Am awake earlier than usual due to Miss Tills. Have had a few disturbed nights this past week, due to some minor malfunction in the bottom department. It all started about 5 nights ago when i was awoken to a frantic rattling of her metal crate which is situated directly below our bedroom.

Went down, she practically took off into the garden, straight into poop position and flew back in just as quick. That was 2a.m. just after 5 and same thing.


Next day, no poops at all. Appetite good, normal day. Come night time, up the once again desperate to poop about 5.

Had her on chappie for 2 days. She managed one night through. Then disturbed again the following night but was more intent in getting Beryl's cat food when released from her crate - and when she went out she had a good sniff about before having a wee.


So, yesterday evening i planned to keep her up later just to knock her out of this night time waking but it was more difficult than i expected, keeping her up!!

Tilly still goes to bed about 6.45pm. It is really early but that has been her routine since puppy and she seems to like it. So she was in her nest in the living room with us. Regular as clockwork, out she gets 6.55 i think she got to and wanted to go out to toilet. Came in from that and the main room door to her crate was shut.

So she starts battering at it and, when opened, she is into her crate like a bullet.


Anyway, normally she will go right through in the crate from 7pm til at least 9a.m next day with no disturbances. Last night, she disturbed at 10p.m. when i was loading the dishwasher so i took her into the garden on lead just to make sure she did wee. She did. 


Could not believe it when i later got into bed about 1a.m. literally just in and heard her again! I thought best to see what it is and then at least my sleep will be assured.

This time very thirsty. Took her out for another wee on lead.

6.30a.m. there she is scratting at the crate again!! I just shouted down for her to settle this time and, so far, so good. All quiet. But of course that was me awake then.


This night time waking has very fast become a habit and im going to get it sorted this week. She is just chancing it now.


----------



## tabelmabel

Tills didn't disturb again and wasn't needing any toilets or anything when she got up.

Have had a fantastic blast on the golf course today. Our weather is stunning! Went further than usual, kept tills on flexi for half of it as we were going through deep wooded areas where deer can lurk. However, didnt see any deer or pheasant today so let tills off on the way back and she has had a great blast through the trees and across the fairways.

The pair of them have crashed out in the sunshine.


----------



## Arny

tabelmabel said:


> Am awake earlier than usual due to Miss Tills. Have had a few disturbed nights this past week


Sounds like your Tilly is taking tips from mine.
My dad is now complaining of disturbed sleep due to my mum getting up to see to her, not the dog waking him!
I suggested they could have her in their room as they can close the door (the cats need access to mine) and don't have to worry about litter trays.
They weren't impressed so don't think it'll be long till Tilly is sleeping with me.


----------



## Guest

@tabelmabel Nova woke me up a million times last night . I think it was the heat and my husband ended up taking her in the lounge and put the aircon on and they both slept there. I was so tired this morning. Had a long afternoon nap today!


----------



## Guest

Our temperature was in the 30s today which was just awful. Took the dogs out in the evening when it had cooled down a bit for a short stroll and a swim.


----------



## tabelmabel

Tilly slept (sort of!) right through last night. Hooray! She is funny, though. Again, i had the plan to keep her up in the evening with us just to knock that routine out of sync a bit.

So she is curled up in her Tuffies nest with us in the livingroom, just with her head resting on the side. And it actually got to 7.05pm when she flew out of the nest, panicked to get out to the garden for her wee.

Then, it is just automatic when she comes in from the garden at that time of evening, she pelts right into her crate and anchors down there! That is her for the night, signed off.

We do quite like it as it is ever so handy if we are all out for a meal or at the cinema or something to know she is sleeping well at home.



Anyway, no disturbance when i did the dishwasher. But i woke her just before i went to bed at midnight and took her for a wee. Then that was her all night til about 20mins ago. She is now out of her crate and pretending to be asleep on the floor.

She is really good at being calm when im sitting still, but she will leap into action when i move. 


Murphles' birthday today! He is 8 today! I might put a new thread up for him later when i get a pic or two organised


----------



## Dave S

I had my renewal for the dog insurance this morning.

It is a multi-dog policy with Tesco as broker.
Usually I look at it, phone the company, say nicely that I wanted to buy insurance not the whole company, plead poverty as I am a pensioner and tell them that I don't want to pay any more for them to have fancy carpets and expensive coffee machines in their offices.:Banghead:Banghead

Today, I am total devastated.

One dog cost has gone up from £89 to £97 per month, the other two cost has gone down.

Net result is a reduction of £44 per year. 

Thank you Tesco Pet Insurance.:Happy:Happy:Happy


----------



## Lurcherlad

Jack's snuggled his head behind a cushion ...










I've forgiven him for the mud on the cushion


----------



## Magyarmum




----------



## Magyarmum




----------



## Boxer123

Another slow start at Boxer HQ.


----------



## Jason25

Magyarmum said:


>


Daisy has a few different barks, you know if she's barking at someone outside because she makes a puff noise with all her hackles up and body all tense. she makes a croak when she wants attention and just goes absolutely barking mad when there's a bird in back garden. I can usually tell whats going on just by the sound. oh and the croak means its food time if shes in the kitchen doing it :Hilarious


----------



## Lurcherlad

The neighbour’s young dog that barks incessantly every time it’s let out in the garden, from early morning to late at night is barking because it’s a dog ..... that hasn’t been trained to learn that it’s unnecessary, antisocial and extremely annoying and the owner is an inconsiderate numpty! 

Rant over


----------



## LotsaDots

@Lurcherlad my dog runs out and barks if there is a bird in 'her' tree. Unfortunately she's been reinforced by birds flying off when she barks at them so now thinks its her duty. I have to go out and shoo them away before letting her out. If she does bark she gets made to come straight back in though as I can't stand incessant barking I don't know how people just ignore it it drives me nuts.


----------



## Guest

My dad has a Japanese Spitz x Shiba Ainu, inherited from my grandfather. No one is quite sure how old she is, but I estimate around 13. She had luxating patella surgery when she was younger, plus she has these tiny little stick legs with a stocky body - a great example of the train wreck that can occur confirmation-wise with cross breeds. Dad was saying she had been pretty quiet lately so I suggested she might have a bit of arthritis going on. Vet prescribed some pain killers and dad is amazed at the transformation! I’m glad that she’s feeling better


----------



## tabelmabel

Tilly can be a barker in the garden but she stops straight away when i tell her (which is straightaway of course)


I know im in the wrong but i just cant help feeling annoyed with all the dog owners surrounding our garden though: Tilly is totally silent in the garden and likes to sit out and she wont make a peep unless another dog barks first. We are surrounded by 5 gardens, only one had a dog til last year. Now all 5 do.

So what happens is one dog will do a single bark and then tilly responds with a full rally.

What is frustrating though is that it is very difficult to find a time when there are no other dogs out. And i think because it was easy for almost 3 years with just the one dog, i feel annoyed that these others have moved in!


I know. I know. 

She is good at quieting immediately as i say so it isnt a major issue.


----------



## LinznMilly

tabelmabel said:


> Tilly can be a barker in the garden but she stops straight away when i tell her (which is straightaway of course)
> 
> I know im in the wrong but i just cant help feeling annoyed with all the dog owners surrounding our garden though: Tilly is totally silent in the garden and likes to sit out and she wont make a peep unless another dog barks first. We are surrounded by 5 gardens, only one had a dog til last year. Now all 5 do.
> 
> So what happens is one dog will do a single bark and then tilly responds with a full rally.
> 
> What is frustrating though is that it is very difficult to find a time when there are no other dogs out. And i think because it was easy for almost 3 years with just the one dog, i feel annoyed that these others have moved in!
> 
> I know. I know.
> 
> She is good at quieting immediately as i say so it isnt a major issue.


And, _how_ exacy are you in the wrong?

Tilly isn't the one who started it,
You shut her up/bring her inside as soon as she starts,
4 other houses have acquired lockdown dogs.


----------



## LotsaDots

We have the same problem with Billy the pup I am trying to teach him that barking isn't acceptable, our neighbours opposite have a yorkie that yaps at all hours so he joins in. Then there's the massive dog a few doors down that bellows like some kind of bear, he's a bit scared of that one tho. Then he has a role model that barks at birds so I have a challenge on my hands!


----------



## Magyarmum

In Hungary when dogs are outside in the garden they're expected to bark at passers by I normally stop mine but have lost count of the times I've been asked why I have dogs if I don't allow them to bark.

Walk down any residential road in the country and as you pass each property a dog/dogs will start barking until you've passed their garden then they'll shut up and the dog in the next garden will start barking and so on and so on down the road. No one takes any notice or complains and it really takes a lot of getting used to


----------



## Magyarmum

Apres ski sun bathing taken to a whole new level.


----------



## tabelmabel

LinznMilly said:


> And, _how_ exacy are you in the wrong?


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious

I love that, thank you

Yes, i cant help feeling that my right to be the only dog owner trumps theirs


----------



## Blitz

tabelmabel said:


> Tilly can be a barker in the garden but she stops straight away when i tell her (which is straightaway of course)
> 
> I know im in the wrong but i just cant help feeling annoyed with all the dog owners surrounding our garden though: Tilly is totally silent in the garden and likes to sit out and she wont make a peep unless another dog barks first. We are surrounded by 5 gardens, only one had a dog til last year. Now all 5 do.
> 
> So what happens is one dog will do a single bark and then tilly responds with a full rally.
> 
> What is frustrating though is that it is very difficult to find a time when there are no other dogs out. And i think because it was easy for almost 3 years with just the one dog, i feel annoyed that these others have moved in!
> 
> I know. I know.
> 
> She is good at quieting immediately as i say so it isnt a major issue.


When we are in Nairn and dogs bark I yell at my dogs to shut up and then the other dogs shut up too.


----------



## tabelmabel

The other dogs _cause _the problem but _aren't_ the problem. They do a single bark and tilly responds by flying up to the fence with about 20 barks in rapid succession!

Murph doesnt bat an eyelid. He is cool with it. It's just till - and usually at the most inopportune moment like when im on the loo or making a risotto.

Tilly is definitely the noisiest dog in the area.


----------



## LotsaDots

Dottie isn't a bad barker as such she could be a lot worse for a terrier. I don't mind her barking if the door goes or if theres a noise she's unsure of and she usually shuts up pretty quickly.
It's only if there's a pigeon sat up in the tree she will bark at it until it flies off which could be hours, they aren't bothered by her at all! That's when I have to intervene and get her in, should just have the tree chopped down but then they'd sit on the fence which she hates aswell!


----------



## Guest

I could have cried today :Arghh We attended an optional agility session and since it wasn't 'proper' training, I took Kenzie along too for a run around the course.

I swear the older she gets the naughtier she gets! She did her usual 'give me attention and treats' barking at me, although I got that under control. Then, as her turn was next and I had already taken her lead off, she took off to chase another little terrier as it was doing the course, doing her usual barking and growling when she plays  I got her back quickly thankfully, but the other person was obviously not amused. I swear she's NEVER done that before at agility! And if that wasn't bad enough she gave another dog a proper good telling off after it looked at her the wrong way :Banghead

The plus side was she was completely on form with her agility and did everything absolutely perfectly but I'm sure she's now earned a well-deserved reputation as a little sh*t, albeit a smart one!

I love her to pieces, she's my everything, but boy does she know how to push my buttons!


----------



## Lurcherlad

Jack’s on my bed with me, “running” after a squirrel, I think, and giving little barks now and then .... bless!


----------



## Guest

We got a 8m long line this week and got to try it out! Loving it.










and this was her special dinner bowl tonight


----------



## tabelmabel

Tilly slept through the night! Hooray! She had already stopped waking me up from sleep as i have been taking her out at midnight the past few nights for a wee. Just before i go to bed.

But last night i did not take her at midnight so she has done the full 12 hours right through. Hopefully that is her back on track.


----------



## Kaily

tabelmabel said:


> Tilly slept through the night! Hooray! She had already stopped waking me up from sleep as i have been taking her out at midnight the past few nights for a wee. Just before i go to bed.
> 
> But last night i did not take her at midnight so she has done the full 12 hours right through. Hopefully that is her back on track.


Maybe she got sick of being woken up at midnight and learn't her lesson.


----------



## tabelmabel

Kaily said:


> Maybe she got sick of being woken up at midnight and learn't her lesson.


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious

Never thought of that! You might be right!


----------



## Lurcherlad

Jack was Mr Sluggety McSlugface in the rain this morning .... definitely was not loving it!

We literally walked across the green and round the block then back home ASAP.

He's now snuggled as a bug


----------



## Jason25

tabelmabel said:


> The other dogs _cause _the problem but _aren't_ the problem. They do a single bark and tilly responds by flying up to the fence with about 20 barks in rapid succession!
> 
> Murph doesnt bat an eyelid. He is cool with it. It's just till - and usually at the most inopportune moment like when im on the loo or making a risotto.
> 
> Tilly is definitely the noisiest dog in the area.


Daisy will do the same, she hears a dog do a single bark and then replies with a rapid 3 or 4 barks. it will give a single bark back, she does the 3 -4 barks again. Drives me crackers, so I bring her in and tell her she's spoilt it for herself :Hilarious

Next door has also got a staffy pup which sounds very similar to daisy, it does exactly the same bark/woof noise to come back in. I've gone to the back door thinking why on earth is she out the back, only to realise she's stood behind me and its next doors dog woofing to get in :Shifty


----------



## MissKittyKat

Anyone want a ball! I've only actually bought 2 of these.

Trying to tidy out the toy box


----------



## MissKittyKat

Woody's not helping!


----------



## Boxer123

MissKittyKat said:


> Anyone want a ball! I've only actually bought 2 of these.
> 
> Trying to tidy out the toy box
> 
> View attachment 461286


The boxers say you can never have enough balls.


----------



## Boxer123

Nonsense in the rain.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Boxer123 said:


> The boxers say you can never have enough balls.


I think there's a broccoli head in there too! Not sure of the consequences if that were to disappear!


----------



## Jason25

Someone was not impressed with todays walk, gusty wind and rain. Looked like she was frowning the whole way home. She seems pretty happy laying next to the heater now though  we've took a drive and walked somewhere different for the first time in a while. Granted it was a 5 min drive to the canal, but it was somewhere different which was nice 

Does anyone know of a cheap boot guard that doesn't need to attach to the back seat head rests? I've driving an old car atm at it doesn't even headrests in the back :Hilarious it doesn't have to be that sturdy, if she sees it there she won't bother to try and jump the seats lol.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Do you have a crate or baby gate?

Or a cheap expanding trellis from Wilko?


----------



## Lurcherlad

Just booked a very dog friendly week at one of the East Ruston holiday homes in Norfolk for late Spring.

Yards from a beach and in a quiet location.

Something to look forward to


----------



## Teddy-dog

Lurcherlad said:


> Just booked a very dog friendly week at one of the East Ruston holiday homes in Norfolk for late Spring.
> 
> Yards from a beach and in a quiet location.
> 
> Something to look forward to


Oo which one did you go for? We went to Victoria cottage in 2019 and loved it! I really want to go back.


----------



## Jason25

Lurcherlad said:


> Do you have a crate or baby gate?
> 
> Or a cheap expanding trellis from Wilko?


I have a crate but I don't think it would fit in the boot, but I could a baby gate, I got one going spare thanks


----------



## Nicola234

Musical chairs in here, Charlie stealing indies spot as soon as he got up lol


----------



## Lurcherlad

Teddy-dog said:


> Oo which one did you go for? We went to Victoria cottage in 2019 and loved it! I really want to go back.


Skylark. There wasn't much choice on the dates we wanted and it was the least like a normal house that was available.


----------



## tabelmabel

Lurcherlad said:


> Just booked a very dog friendly week at one of the East Ruston holiday homes in Norfolk for late Spring.


My word, that is optimistic! I do hope it comes off all right for you. When is late spring? Like May or something?

Norfolk is lovely!


----------



## Lurcherlad

tabelmabel said:


> My word, that is optimistic! I do hope it comes off all right for you. When is late spring? Like May or something?
> 
> Norfolk is lovely!


Gotta stay positive


----------



## Jason25

when going bed last night, daisy jumped off the sofa and started limping, I thought she's just landed funny, she let me touch her foot and inspect it, she didn't yelp or anything. Anyway she slept through the night fine and I thought no more of it. I've woke up this morning and she's still limping. She doesn't seem in too much pain, I've carried her down and she's gone back to sleep on the sofa.

I'm thinking of giving her today to rest and see what she's like tomorrow. If she gets worse I'll phone the vets today or doesn't improve I'll phone the vets tomorrow. Is this the best way to go? I've gone into panic mode lol


----------



## Guest

Jason25 said:


> when going bed last night, daisy jumped off the sofa and started limping, I thought she's just landed funny, she let me touch her foot and inspect it, she didn't yelp or anything. Anyway she slept through the night fine and I thought no more of it. I've woke up this morning and she's still limping. She doesn't seem in too much pain, I've carried her down and she's gone back to sleep on the sofa.
> 
> I'm thinking of giving her today to rest and see what she's like tomorrow. If she gets worse I'll phone the vets today or doesn't improve I'll phone the vets tomorrow. Is this the best way to go? I've gone into panic mode lol


Oh poor Daisy. I'm sure she's just pulled a muscle. Give it a day or two, and if she's no better make her an appointment. Even if it is something else like a cruciate I wouldn't panic unless she's totally non-weight bearing.


----------



## Lurcherlad

As I would for myself (and so long as she’s weight bearing) give it a few days and see if it settles.


----------



## Guest

Jason25 said:


> when going bed last night, daisy jumped off the sofa and started limping, I thought she's just landed funny, she let me touch her foot and inspect it, she didn't yelp or anything. Anyway she slept through the night fine and I thought no more of it. I've woke up this morning and she's still limping. She doesn't seem in too much pain, I've carried her down and she's gone back to sleep on the sofa.
> 
> I'm thinking of giving her today to rest and see what she's like tomorrow. If she gets worse I'll phone the vets today or doesn't improve I'll phone the vets tomorrow. Is this the best way to go? I've gone into panic mode lol


Poor Daisy pup. Hope she'll feel better soon.

Nova rolled herself in poop today. Got her all cleaned up and her gear. Second walk she rolls herself in stinky mud. I wanted to scream lol


























We walked with a friend and her dog twice today. So tomorrow will be a quiet day I think and a one on one walk just the two of us


----------



## Jason25

McKenzie said:


> Oh poor Daisy. I'm sure she's just pulled a muscle. Give it a day or two, and if she's no better make her an appointment. Even if it is something else like a cruciate I wouldn't panic unless she's totally non-weight bearing.





Lurcherlad said:


> As I would for myself (and so long as she's weight bearing) give it a few days and see if it settles.


Thanks I will see how today goes, she was a bit stiff this morning not wanting to walk on it at first but she is now walking around, she's limping and sometimes holds it up when stood still, but she can stand on it. Should she keep moving about or should she rest? I don't know if resting it too much will cause it to 'seize' up/go stiff as such?

I got a feeling it's something to do with her paw, when she went out the back to do her business, I had to rub her feet off before she came in and she did flinch when I was carefully rubbing the paw of the leg she's limping on.

She seems okay in her self though, she's on the scrounge for food lol.


----------



## Lurcherlad

I’d probably stick to the garden for a few days, but just for gentle, calm toilet trips.

Pain is the body’s way of telling us to rest and take it easy but yes, avoid being static too long to avoid seizing up.


----------



## Jason25

Lurcherlad said:


> I'd probably stick to the garden for a few days, but just for gentle, calm toilet trips.
> 
> Pain is the body's way of telling us to rest and take it easy but yes, avoid being static too long to avoid seizing up.


Thanks, we will take it easy for the next few days. She seems quite happy chilling on the sofa (probably knows she's needs to rest it as well) I'll scatter some treats around the front room later to get her moving around, but walks/playing won't be happening until she's improved  
I hate seeing her like this, she's usually very motivated when I'm up doing things, prancing around or chucking herself a toy but now she's gone lame and don't want to do much  I suppose this is better than trying to get her to stop moving about too much though lol.


----------



## Beth78

Our local woods were swarming with people and dogs this morning, I thought we might run into doggy trouble but everyone was very sensible and put their dogs on leads when they saw Whisp on hers (and maybe her yellow bandanna makes a difference too?). So we had a nice long walk with no incident.

I saw a peice on BBC1 the other day about nervous dogs and they showed a yellow nervous lead which hopefully was seen my many owners.


----------



## Boxer123

I hope Daisy feels better @Jason25. Let's hope more people see that @Beth78 loki can wear his coat in the winter but will be to hot in the summer so will get a bandana.


----------



## Jason25

Boxer123 said:


> I hope Daisy feels better @Jason25. Let's hope more people see that @Beth78 loki can wear his coat in the winter but will be to hot in the summer so will get a bandana.


Thanks, I'm trying not to fuss over her and just letting her get on with it, she's sleeping in her bed at the moment lol


----------



## Arny

Beth78 said:


> Our local woods were swarming with people and dogs this morning, I thought we might run into doggy trouble but everyone was very sensible and put their dogs on leads when they saw Whisp on hers (and maybe her yellow bandanna makes a difference too?). So we had a nice long walk with no incident.


It seems to be the new trend round here for people to let their on lead dogs sniff other on lead dogs.
I'm having more instances of that than the dogs that are off lead.


----------



## Linda Weasel

Jason25 said:


> Thanks, I'm trying not to fuss over her and just letting her get on with it, she's sleeping in her bed at the moment lol


Sorry if this is a stoopid question but have you checked her paw for a thorn?


----------



## Jason25

Jason25 said:


> Thanks, I'm trying not to fuss over her and just letting her get on with it, she's sleeping in her bed at the moment lol


As I posted this she's got up, had a stretch now pushing her treat ball around. Still limping but she's moving, and moving better than she was this morning which is brilliant


----------



## Boxer123

Jason25 said:


> Thanks, I'm trying not to fuss over her and just letting her get on with it, she's sleeping in her bed at the moment lol


I get so worried when the boxers are not well honestly they are aging me horribly.


----------



## Boxer123

We visited my neighbours field the boxers loved it !


----------



## Jason25

Linda Weasel said:


> Sorry if this is a stoopid question but have you checked her paw for a thorn?


I've had a look but couldn't see anything obvious, she's moving around a bit better this afternoon so will have another check later 


Boxer123 said:


> I get so worried when the boxers are not well honestly they are aging me horribly.


Whenever something happens I always think the worst  she is moving a lot better now so hopefully she just landed on it funny getting off the sofa last night


----------



## Jason25

Arny said:


> It seems to be the new trend round here for people to let their on lead dogs sniff other on lead dogs.
> I'm having more instances of that than the dogs that are off lead.


What I don't like is when your dog is on your side and you're in between yours and the other dog, then they let there's come on over on the flexi. It's like if I wanted mine to say hello I would not be blocking her lol.


----------



## Arny

Jason25 said:


> What I don't like is when your dog is on your side and you're in between yours and the other dog, then they let there's come on over on the flexi. It's like if I wanted mine to say hello I would not be blocking her lol.


That's exactly what's happening. I've never had it before.
I do use a flexi too so no issue with them because Tilly gets so few opportunities off lead but she's quite stubborn staying close if she wants to get to the other side of a path so even with people she's taking no notice of I'll move her to the opposite side so me being in her way is preventing her getting in the way of others.


----------



## Jason25

Arny said:


> That's exactly what's happening. I've never had it before.
> I do use a flexi too so no issue with them because Tilly gets so few opportunities off lead but she's quite stubborn staying close if she wants to get to the other side of a path so even with people she's taking no notice of I'll move her to the opposite side so me being in her way is preventing her getting in the way of others.


Same I have a 10m one, they are brilliant


----------



## Magyarmum




----------



## Jason25




----------



## Lurcherlad

Arny said:


> That's exactly what's happening. I've never had it before.
> I do use a flexi too so no issue with them because Tilly gets so few opportunities off lead but she's quite stubborn staying close if she wants to get to the other side of a path so even with people she's taking no notice of I'll move her to the opposite side so me being in her way is preventing her getting in the way of others.


I'm afraid, like me, you just have to be more proactive and firmly tell the owner to keep their dog away.


----------



## Beth78

Lurcherlad said:


> I'm afraid, like me, you just have to be more proactive and firmly tell the owner to keep their dog away.


I've lost count of the scenario of "It's OK he's friendly"
"Well she's NOT"

And even worse "oh well if he's told off he will learn his lesson"

Silly people


----------



## Boxer123

Goodnight from boxer HQ


----------



## Beth78

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 461439
> Goodnight from boxer HQ


Oh those squishy chops


----------



## Arny

Lurcherlad said:


> I'm afraid, like me, you just have to be more proactive and firmly tell the owner to keep their dog away.


You're right. I can't do it though. I'm more the sort to say something loudly when they've left and quite possibly out of ear shot..
I would only say something if someone had a go at me first.


----------



## lullabydream

OK, tonight I had an unnerving walk today. Maisie was a complete star. I don't get it.

I was just turning to walk along the Riverside, which is a tourist type area where I trot for the evening. So paved, lit, has a cafe and flats on it and a mooring too. As I crossed the road to the Riverside, I noticed a young lad maybe late teens early 20s stood further up the road. Then as I started crossing, he began to cross on a diagonal and I just thougt he's heading straight for me. No idea why
I just carry on head on to the Riverside and can hear him running feet coming behind. 
As I step on to the actual Riverside itself a big group of people coming from my right, no chance of social distancing so thought will turn left. Slap bang into a dog. So I thought oh great have this bloke coming behind me, if not behind me now. A dog now 3 foot away off lead which no doubt Maisie will jump up and down like a kangaroo at if she decides it smells funny and all I want to do is move
Luckily for me the owners of the dog, quickly put the dog on the lead, Maisie did one bark and we carried on. 

Then I heard ah aha, ah is that dog a greyhound. Thought I will just be polite.. Replied Yes even though that's technically a lie. Then I hear ah ah how old is she.I answer 4, then Can I stroke your dog. Well that was a no she doesn't like strangers. Then he started to ask me where a street was. I knew and it was literally at the end of the walk so that perplexed me.
Then he asked if I knew where a takeaway was. Which is at the end of the street at the end of the walk roughly.. So I was thinking this was getting more crazy.

Next question was Do you know what an overdose is? Is it when you take too much medication? Because my friend keeps doing it, who lives on that street and I keep having to go to her house. I think I will tell her if she does it again I won't come again.. Now I did say you need to phone the police and ambulance as soon as possible if that's true. Was completely baffled, but any way I could finally make my entrance off the Riverside area.

As I turned to walk off, he had sat on a bench started talking to a person who looked like she was stood waiting for someone, but not him. Although I suppose could have been the friend.

All very strange though.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Maybe avoid that area for a while or have company?


----------



## Beth78

lullabydream said:


> OK, tonight I had an unnerving walk today. Maisie was a complete star. I don't get it.
> 
> I was just turning to walk along the Riverside, which is a tourist type area where I trot for the evening. So paved, lit, has a cafe and flats on it and a mooring too. As I crossed the road to the Riverside, I noticed a young lad maybe late teens early 20s stood further up the road. Then as I started crossing, he began to cross on a diagonal and I just thougt he's heading straight for me. No idea why
> I just carry on head on to the Riverside and can hear him running feet coming behind.
> As I step on to the actual Riverside itself a big group of people coming from my right, no chance of social distancing so thought will turn left. Slap bang into a dog. So I thought oh great have this bloke coming behind me, if not behind me now. A dog now 3 foot away off lead which no doubt Maisie will jump up and down like a kangaroo at if she decides it smells funny and all I want to do is move
> Luckily for me the owners of the dog, quickly put the dog on the lead, Maisie did one bark and we carried on.
> 
> Then I heard ah aha, ah is that dog a greyhound. Thought I will just be polite.. Replied Yes even though that's technically a lie. Then I hear ah ah how old is she.I answer 4, then Can I stroke your dog. Well that was a no she doesn't like strangers. Then he started to ask me where a street was. I knew and it was literally at the end of the walk so that perplexed me.
> Then he asked if I knew where a takeaway was. Which is at the end of the street at the end of the walk roughly.. So I was thinking this was getting more crazy.
> 
> Next question was Do you know what an overdose is? Is it when you take too much medication? Because my friend keeps doing it, who lives on that street and I keep having to go to her house. I think I will tell her if she does it again I won't come again.. Now I did say you need to phone the police and ambulance as soon as possible if that's true. Was completely baffled, but any way I could finally make my entrance off the Riverside area.
> 
> As I turned to walk off, he had sat on a bench started talking to a person who looked like she was stood waiting for someone, but not him. Although I suppose could have been the friend.
> 
> All very strange though.


Gosh, sounds like he was asking for help of some kind.

I was walking my late greyhound once and a teenage boy ran up to us and said "can I walk with you for a while ?"

He had blood all over his face and said he had been attacked by local "Gypsies" and was going home.

His home was on our route so we walked until he was home and there I left him.

Saw it in the local news a week later and wish I had done more.


----------



## lullabydream

@Lurcherlad I said to OH to come with me.
I was glad people were about because yesterday no one was when I took Harley and Eevee out.. It was just unnerving to be honest. I presume he had special needs but that doesn't equal harmless.
Just odd questions.

@Beth78 if he had run up and said excuse me, my friend has text/phoned me she's overdosed can you help. To be honest that would have been easier to deal with he just didn't and if his friend lived on the street he asked for directions for, or maybe it was not directions just asking if I knew where it was to have a conversation just felt weird.


----------



## Guest

@lullabydream that sounds so creepy. Glad you are safe.

It was a public holiday for us today so no work. I had time to make some K9 creations 










I've started writing down the "recipes". I'm so enjoying this at the moment.


----------



## Jason25

Still limping today, a little bit better but she's taking it easy. She's been very cuddly since yesterday and just wants to snuggle up bless her


----------



## tabelmabel

Sounds really unnerving @lullabydream - glad no harm came to you.

@Kakite your recipes look good enough for human consumption. Almost! Really fabulous they are


----------



## Nonnie

Someone very kindly helped a Thames Water man dig a hole this morning. The man did not need nor want help, but Ned was rather insistent 

2021-02-01_03-15-25 by Ned Ster, on Flickr


----------



## Teddy-dog

Nearly saw a dog fight and a human fight today!! 

Was out on one of my dog walks with my group of 4. I was approaching a couple with a lab and they popped it on lead so I moved off to the side (and down a bit of a hill) to wait for them to pass as it’s easier than getting them all on lead. All mine were focused on my and my treat throwing so all good. A guy with two dogs (not sure the breed actually, terrier like) went past and his dogs went straight up to the lab. One of the dogs kicked off at the lab and the lab owners tried to block/kick (not firmly from what I could see!) the dog away from their dog. Then the guy came at them shouting off saying ‘You never kick a dog!!! Never!’ Or my dog or something. The woman explained that his dog went for hers and he said he didn’t care you kick his dog and they’ll be sorry  Then the guy started squaring up to the guy owner of the lab. 
Crazy. I asked the lab owners if they were ok after as I don’t think he should have let his dogs approach the lab considering they clearly put it on a lead and moved to the side. When I was going back to the van I saw one of the offlead dogs legging it away and him shouting in the background so doesn’t seem the dogs have great recall anyway.


----------



## Jason25

I'm never good with these sort of things, daisy still has a slight limp every now and then. It's pretty much gone from what it was the other day. Should I give her another day or will she be alright for a walk?


----------



## Beth78

Jason25 said:


> I'm never good with these sort of things, daisy still has a slight limp every now and then. It's pretty much gone from what it was the other day. Should I give her another day or will she be alright for a walk?


Maybe a shorter walk and keep a close eye on her ?

When Whisp sprained her back leg it took about a week with shorter walks to disappear.


----------



## tabelmabel

Im not great on limps either @Jason25 but Daisy goes off lead doesnt she - can you drive somewhere and get parked next to a grassy area then she can potter at her own pace and do some sniffs and toilets? Im just thinking if she is off lead she will just go as far as she feels comfy.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Another day won’t hurt.


----------



## Jason25

Beth78 said:


> Maybe a shorter walk and keep a close eye on her ?
> 
> When Whisp sprained her back leg it took about a week with shorter walks to disappear.





tabelmabel said:


> Im not great on limps either @Jason25 but Daisy goes off lead doesnt she - can you drive somewhere and get parked next to a grassy area then she can potter at her own pace and do some sniffs and toilets? Im just thinking if she is off lead she will just go as far as she feels comfy.





Lurcherlad said:


> Another day won't hurt.


Thanks we done a 30 minute walk but at her speed, lots of sniffs around the block. She seems to of stopped limping now but that's it for walks today, we will keep 
them short for the next few days so she don't over so it  she's chucking a toy to herself as I type this so I think she's feeling a lot better 

I got to be honest it really did make me panic and I can't help but think the worst. She could hardly put any weight on it and she wasn't up for moving much the other day, she seems like a totally different dog today


----------



## Boxer123

Have just come in the living room to find Sox attempting to strangle Loki with his tug.


----------



## tabelmabel

That's great news @Jason25. weather here is horrendous: snow on the ground but really driving rain alternating with driving sleet.

Luckily i had my waterproof trousers on as a lorry went through a deep puddle and covered me head to toe in dirty puddle water

Onto the golf course and there was no one there of course. Not at the start anyway. Tilly is on fire with recall on that course. I dont know if it's an optical illusion - the course is massive, just stretching as far as the eye can see. So she does go far but it doesnt seem as far because the place is so vast.

Anyway, she was headed off to the trees where the pheasants are. Murph did a great job of rounding her back to me on her first attempt.

He is funny. He runs alongside and then pushes her right back in a circle to my feet!

2nd attempt she made it to the trees. Im not too fussed about her being there. Occasionally she gets a flush of a pheasant but mainly not - she just loves hunting in the trees and finds nothing.

Anyway, first pip of the whistle and she was straight out of there; i was well impressed with that recall - especially as she was in her hyper hunt mode.

Just that wild look like 'im checking in but then im away again!' look.

So - quick thinking - i did her a cheese tree and it worked absolutely amazingly well

Totally calmed her and took that wildness out of her.

@Teddy-dog @LotsaDots I dont know if you saw when i posted about this cheese tree before?

It is from the Hunting Together book - they use sausages but same idea. Basically, press bits of sausage into the bark of a tree and get your dog to hunt for it.

Such a simple thing but it is great for just getting focus and engagement in your dog even in very distracting areas.


----------



## tabelmabel

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 461546
> Have just come in the living room to find Sox attempting to strangle Loki with his tug.


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious

What a great picture! someone clever with captions could put something funny to that (not me im afraid)

Btw @Boxer123 i listened to the kamal fernandez talk from the winter summit that cleo38 posted on here and it might be worth a listen as he talks about reactivity in dogs. A lot of info was in the q and a section at the end of his talk


----------



## Boxer123

tabelmabel said:


> :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious
> 
> What a great picture! someone clever with captions could put something funny to that (not me im afraid)
> 
> Btw @Boxer123 i listened to the kamal fernandez talk from the winter summit that cleo38 posted on here and it might be worth a listen as he talks about reactivity in dogs. A lot of info was in the q and a section at the end of his talk


Thank you was the link on this thread ?

Sox makes me laugh he plays with Loki and chews his leg up and down like a cartoon eating a drumstick.


----------



## Beth78

Got to our local woods today and there were signs everywhere saying there has been a case of Alabama rot in the area.
So we had to find somewhere further afield. Which we did and it was a good walk but abit far to go every day.

When do you think it will be safe to go back again ?


----------



## tabelmabel

Boxer123 said:


> Thank you was the link on this thread ?


No, it was on dog training posted before Christmas. I will bump it up there for you and post a link to the talk here in a min but im not sure if you will be able to open it if you didnt register back in December.

Try it anyway.


----------



## tabelmabel

Aw no that isnt working for you is it. What a pity. Will bump the dog training one just in case there is a way of getting into them


----------



## LotsaDots

Thanks @tabelmabel yes I did see its a great idea. Unfortunately didn't work with Dottie, she's not interested in food one bit when we are out. Even if we are in a 'boring' area she won't take anything off me or from the ground/anywhere else. It's so annoying! Billy enjoys it tho and great for getting his focus and engaging with him.


----------



## tabelmabel

That's a shame @LotsaDots - tilly wont when she is in full hunt mode but she will when she has responded to a recall and all these games keep her from going into a full hunting frenzy


----------



## LinznMilly

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 461546
> Have just come in the living room to find Sox attempting to strangle Loki with his tug.


"Oh! You're home early. . . Nothing to see here."


----------



## LinznMilly

Beth78 said:


> Got to our local woods today and there were signs everywhere saying there has been a case of Alabama rot in the area.
> So we had to find somewhere further afield. Which we did and it was a good walk but abit far to go every day.
> 
> When do you think it will be safe to go back again ?


Can't help with the question, but that reminds me.

Someone stopped me on our walk on Sunday and said there'd been a case reported here, too. Very knowledgeable on the subject, to the point I actually wondered if he was a vet. Unfortunately I was too tired to take it in (a mixture of sleepless nights and antihistamine).


----------



## Boxer123

Thank you @tabelmabel


----------



## LinznMilly

Heaven is a place on my couch:


----------



## Lurcherlad

Beth78 said:


> Got to our local woods today and there were signs everywhere saying there has been a case of Alabama rot in the area.
> So we had to find somewhere further afield. Which we did and it was a good walk but abit far to go every day.
> 
> When do you think it will be safe to go back again ?


Not good news 

It's in wet mud in the winter I believe so I doubt it would be safe any time soon tbh.

Roughly, what's the area?


----------



## Beth78

Whisper is drooling on herself in anticipation of a peice of toast
rool


----------



## Magyarmum

Boxer123 said:


> Thank you was the link on this thread ?
> 
> Sox makes me laugh he plays with Loki and chews his leg up and down like a cartoon eating a drumstick.


Every evening Grisha gives Gwylim's face a good wash. It's so funny because he uses one of his paws to hold Gwylim's face still whilst he washes it.


----------



## Beth78

Lurcherlad said:


> Not good news
> 
> It's in wet mud in the winter I believe so I doubt it would be safe any time soon tbh.
> 
> Roughly, what's the area?


Its outskirts of Oxfordshire I think. A place called cane end.
We live in Reading


----------



## Boxer123

Beth78 said:


> Its outskirts of Oxfordshire I think. A place called cane end.
> We live in Reading


Our dog field is near there can it spread from dog to dog ?


----------



## Magyarmum

Still no walks for us because there's deep snow and all the paths are treacherously icy. Rain forecast for tomorrow so I'm hoping it'll start to clear the snow away and maybe we'll be able to get out for a change.


----------



## Beth78

Boxer123 said:


> Our dog field is near there can it spread from dog to dog ?


I'm not sure, trying to do abit of research on it, seems they don't know exactly how its spread but is more prevalent in muddy areas.


----------



## Boxer123

Beth78 said:


> I'm not sure, trying to do abit of research on it, seems they don't know exactly how its spread but is more prevalent in muddy areas.


Be interested to know what you find. We rent a field up there.


----------



## Beth78

Boxer123 said:


> Be interested to know what you find. We rent a field up there.


Seems there have been afew cases around here, not sure about farther away.

Says to look out for skin lesions on lower legs.
And to wash dogs legs after a muddy walk (which we do anyway)

Very sad for those owners who have lost their dogs.

https://www.readingchronicle.co.uk/...ing-alabama-rot-fears-reading---areas-mapped/

I think l might stick to road walks for a while.


----------



## Boxer123

Beth78 said:


> Seems there have been afew cases around here, not sure about farther away.
> 
> Says to look out for skin lesions on lower legs.
> And to wash dogs legs after a muddy walk (which we do anyway)
> 
> Very sad for those owners who have lost their dogs.
> 
> https://www.readingchronicle.co.uk/...ing-alabama-rot-fears-reading---areas-mapped/
> 
> I think l might stick to road walks for a while.


Very worrying I don't walk in public places just the field hire.


----------



## Boxer123

NoW Loki is trying to strangle Sox. We have cabin fever.


----------



## Guest

Oh those boys keep you on your toes @Boxer123 

We did a desensitisation visit to the vet today and she just had a weigh in and treats and a sniff around the waiting room. After that a nice walk on a trail. We spent the rest of the day hiding from the scorching sun!


----------



## Boxer123

Kakite said:


> Oh those boys keep you on your toes @Boxer123
> 
> We did a desensitisation visit to the vet today and she just had a weigh in and treats and a sniff around the waiting room. After that a nice walk on a trail. We spent the rest of the day hiding from the scorching sun!
> View attachment 461623


I wouldn't say working from home with boxers is easy  I was trying to record a training ppt yesterday it certainly was interesting.


----------



## Jason25

I swear daisy has selective hearing. I'm rattling the biscuit tin, the leash and collar, saying walkies and she's just...snoozing in bed, not budged one bit :Shifty


----------



## Lurcherlad

Jason25 said:


> I swear daisy has selective hearing. I'm rattling the biscuit tin, the leash and collar, saying walkies and she's just...snoozing in bed, not budged one bit :Shifty


She fancies a lie in


----------



## Jason25

Lurcherlad said:


> She fancies a lie in


She always wants a lie in :Hilarious


----------



## Magyarmum

Sounds about right


----------



## Lurcherlad

Jack's in no hurry to get up (from my bed) this morning either @Jason25


----------



## Beth78

I'm stuck under Whisp this morning, no rush here either.


----------



## LinznMilly

My girls have been for a walk round the block. Both rushed back in. Honey scratching the (closed) door. Because that makes the Invisible Man open it quicker than Hooman cam enguin :Wacky


----------



## Jason25

Lurcherlad said:


> Jack's in no hurry to get up (from my bed) this morning either @Jason25
> 
> View attachment 461624





Beth78 said:


> I'm stuck under Whisp this morning, no rush here either.
> View attachment 461626


I'm putting it down to the time of year  she's had breakfast, sent her out the back to do her business, had a pigs ear and now she's disappeared back up stairs on the bed  after nearly 3 years I think she's finally learnt to settle when there's nothing going on


----------



## tabelmabel

Weather terrible here. Cold, wind and snow. My hands were frozen numb.

Dogs back in, soaked and settled. Dont think they will be in any hurry to go back out in that again.


----------



## Boxer123

A lady just commented on what a good boy Loki is ​


----------



## LinznMilly

Boxer123 said:


> A lady just commented on what a good boy Loki is ​


Bless! She don't know him too well, do she?  

(Thanks for bringing a smile to my face).


----------



## Jason25

Beth78 said:


> Seems there have been afew cases around here, not sure about farther away.
> 
> Says to look out for skin lesions on lower legs.
> And to wash dogs legs after a muddy walk (which we do anyway)
> 
> Very sad for those owners who have lost their dogs.
> 
> https://www.readingchronicle.co.uk/...ing-alabama-rot-fears-reading---areas-mapped/
> 
> I think l might stick to road walks for a while.


When there was a few cases of it down here I asked the vet about it and she basically said the same, wash legs/feet after a walk. If you can, avoid muddy areas and I also questioned about when it would be safe again, she said she didn't really know but most likely when the ground has dried up. Hope you can find another place to go while it's there


----------



## Boxer123

LinznMilly said:


> Bless! She don't know him too well, do she?
> 
> (Thanks for bringing a smile to my face).


I told her not to look back as it would ruin the moment. Honestly he's been so naughty today I almost gave him to her.


----------



## Dave S

Don't think the 3 Amigos like me today, we came back from the fields rather muddy so rotten me decided that after I had mopped the tiled floors they would have a shower.
For Ginger one it is fairly common as she insists in rolling in things that used to belong to foxes, the other just bumble along and go with he flow.

Result, 2 dripping long haired Collies and a short hair Welsh Sheep dog.


----------



## Jason25

Dave S said:


> Don't think the 3 Amigos like me today, we came back from the fields rather muddy so rotten me decided that after I had mopped the tiled floors they would have a shower.
> For Ginger one it is fairly common as she insists in rolling in things that used to belong to foxes, the other just bumble along and go with he flow.
> 
> Result, 2 dripping long haired Collies and a short hair Welsh Sheep dog.
> 
> View attachment 461634
> View attachment 461635


It looks like they are expecting something tasty after all the trauma you've put them through :Hilarious


----------



## Dave S

Jason25 said:


> It looks like they are expecting something tasty after all the trauma you've put them through :Hilarious


I treated them after the shower and before I took the photo. Shall let them dry a bit before I groom them.


----------



## Beth78

Jason25 said:


> When there was a few cases of it down here I asked the vet about it and she basically said the same, wash legs/feet after a walk. If you can, avoid muddy areas and I also questioned about when it would be safe again, she said she didn't really know but most likely when the ground has dried up. Hope you can find another place to go while it's there


Well we tried the river path earlier taking the back roads so its quieter but had to keep changing directions as the river has burst its banks.















So tomorrow will try the area we usually go but just go round the country roads instead of going into the woods.


----------



## Boxer123

Well ! What a day loki must have reached the peak of naughties and now we flatten the curve today:

Refuse to come in from garden x 2 
Refuse to walk back down the drive after walk x 2 
Expect to be hand fed breakfast in bed 
Refuse to get up for walk so hooman late for work. 
Sit on hooman lap during teams meeting and kiss her 
Bark through another teams meeting want to play with tug.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Aww, bless!


----------



## Beth78

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 461651
> Well ! What a day loki must have reached the peak of naughties and now we flatten the curve today:
> 
> Refuse to come in from garden x 2
> Refuse to walk back down the drive after walk x 2
> Expect to be hand fed breakfast in bed
> Refuse to get up for walk so hooman late for work.
> Sit on hooman lap during teams meeting and kiss her
> Bark through another teams meeting want to play with tug.


Ha! Just living up to his name


----------



## Boxer123

Him refusing to walk down the driveway I’m sure it looks like I’m kidnapping him !


----------



## Beth78

Boxer123 said:


> Him refusing to walk down the driveway I'm sure it looks like I'm kidnapping him !


I used to think that with my old greyhound, if you tried to stray from her chosen path she would put the brakes on and if you tried to pull the lead she would scream like I'd just kicked her


----------



## Boxer123

Beth78 said:


> I used to think that with my old greyhound, if you tried to stray from her chosen path she would put the brakes on and if you tried to pull the lead she would scream like I'd just kicked her


Sounds like loki he walks back towards the house like a petulant toddler.


----------



## lullabydream

@Boxer123 Maisie has howled through my son's meetings because I have left her apparently! Usually to hoover so she wouldn't follow me anyway!


----------



## Boxer123

lullabydream said:


> @Boxer123 Maisie has howled through my son's meetings because I have left her apparently! Usually to hoover so she wouldn't follow me anyway!


Oh dear Maisie. It's great fun trying to remain professional whilst you have a 35kg boxer sat on your lap.


----------



## LinznMilly

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 461651
> Well ! What a day loki must have reached the peak of naughties and now we flatten the curve today:
> 
> Refuse to come in from garden x 2
> Refuse to walk back down the drive after walk x 2
> Expect to be hand fed breakfast in bed
> Refuse to get up for walk so hooman late for work.
> Sit on hooman lap during teams meeting and kiss her
> Bark through another teams meeting want to play with tug.


:Hilarious :Hilarious :Hilarious


----------



## Beth78

No matter how naughty and embarrassing a hound has been, once asleep they are the love of your life, completely innocent and beautiful. Everything else just melts away.


----------



## Boxer123

Beth78 said:


> No matter how naughty and embarrassing a hound has been, once asleep they are the love of your life, completely innocent and beautiful. Everything else just melts away.
> View attachment 461658


So true I love a snoozy boxer.


----------



## LinznMilly

Beth78 said:


> No matter how naughty and embarrassing a hound has been, once asleep they are the love of your life, completely innocent and beautiful. Everything else just melts away.
> View attachment 461658


Amen! And sighthound cuddles are the best. :Shamefullyembarrased


----------



## Teddy-dog

Beth78 said:


> No matter how naughty and embarrassing a hound has been, once asleep they are the love of your life, completely innocent and beautiful. Everything else just melts away.
> View attachment 461658


so true!!

Though Teddy hasn't been the naughty one today! He's been very well behaved and we passed dogs, no reactions and he had a massive run with his lurcher friend but neither got over excited and they listened!

on the other hand my horse decided to throw me off this evening! No idea why and it's not normally like him so I'm not sure why he did it. He has done similar (not always got me off) when we've been out on a ride and he's got excited but never when we've been in the arena. Hoping it's just a one off and he's feeling too good instead of there being something wrong. Feeling a bit sore at the moment. Landed right on my back!


----------



## Lurcherlad

Maybe he has a sore back or mouth?

Saddle pinching maybe?


----------



## Magyarmum

For @SusieRainbow - hope Reena and Bobby won't be too insulted


----------



## Boxer123

LinznMilly said:


> Amen! And sighthound cuddles are the best. :Shamefullyembarrased


They do know how to make best use of a sofa.


----------



## Boxer123

I hope you ok @Teddy-dog today and not to sore.


----------



## Guest

Haha love Loki's naughty list 

Nova is usually a good girl, but the last few days she's been naughty... not coming when called and usually because she is trying or rolling herself in something disgusting! So she wasn't allowed off lead for two days - kept her on the longline and we did lots of recall training. Today we walked with friends and she was off lead and behaved well!

At the end of our walk, these two always walk like they are glued together, leaning into each other and giving kisses and licks


----------



## Jason25

Beth78 said:


> Well we tried the river path earlier taking the back roads so its quieter but had to keep changing directions as the river has burst its banks.
> View attachment 461640
> View attachment 461641
> 
> So tomorrow will try the area we usually go but just go round the country roads instead of going into the woods.


Wow, I haven't seen anything that bad before lol. Did whisp not fancy a swim then? :Hilarious That's what I used to do on the last lockdown, drive to the countryside and just walk in the lanes, everyone else would be busy walking in the woods etc lol.


----------



## Boxer123

Kakite said:


> Haha love Loki's naughty list
> 
> Nova is usually a good girl, but the last few days she's been naughty... not coming when called and usually because she is trying or rolling herself in something disgusting! So she wasn't allowed off lead for two days - kept her on the longline and we did lots of recall training. Today we walked with friends and she was off lead and behaved well!
> 
> At the end of our walk, these two always walk like they are glued together, leaning into each other and giving kisses and licks
> 
> View attachment 461669


Ah bless her that's so cute.


----------



## SusieRainbow

Magyarmum said:


> For @SusieRainbow - hope Reena and Bobby won't be too insulted


----------



## Boxer123

For Sale

Boxer Sox 
6 years old 
Great dog but insists on sitting next to me when recording work training ppts huffing and sighing. 
Would make great family pet or audio sounds specialist 
£12000
No offers


----------



## Kaily

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 461690
> For Sale
> 
> Boxer Sox
> 6 years old
> Great dog but insists on sitting next to me when recording work training ppts huffing and sighing.
> Would make great family pet or audio sounds specialist
> £12000
> No offers


Get him on Gumtree!


----------



## Boxer123

Kaily said:


> Get him on Gumtree!


I think I will soon have an offer from @Happy Paws2.

Working from home with boxers is not the easiest job in the world.


----------



## Magyarmum

Boxer123 said:


> I think I will soon have an offer from @Happy Paws2.
> 
> Working from home with boxers is not the easiest job in the world.


Only two Schnauzers would be worse because they both insist on sitting on your knee.and headbutting you when your trying to work


----------



## Boxer123

Magyarmum said:


> Only two Schnauzers would be worse because they both insist on sitting on your knee.and headbutting you when your trying to work


Oh I get that to they like to sit cheek to cheek.


----------



## Dave S

Amazing, a 1 year old sheepdog sold for a record £27,100.
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-55935911
Looks a lively one as well.

I think mine are worth about £27.10 each!


----------



## Beth78

Dave S said:


> Amazing, a 1 year old sheepdog sold for a record £27,100.
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-55935911
> Looks a lively one as well.
> 
> I think mine are worth about £27.10 each!


Phui!!! That's a deposit on a house, I thought farmers were poor these days.


----------



## Boxer123

This morning...


----------



## Lurcherlad

Comfy or not?

I'd say not .... but he seems determined to hang over the edge 

DS couldn't bare to leave him like it in case he got a neck ache


----------



## Boxer123

Lurcherlad said:


> View attachment 461748
> 
> 
> Comfy or not?
> 
> I'd say not .... but he seems determined to hang over the edge
> 
> DS couldn't bare to leave him like it in case he got a neck ache
> 
> View attachment 461749


He always looks so snug.


----------



## Boxer123

Massive Loki snuggles.


----------



## Beth78

Snuggle hounds all around.


----------



## Boxer123

Beth78 said:


> Snuggle hounds all around.
> View attachment 461754


Snuggles are definitely the best.


----------



## Beth78

I ordered a mixed box of chewy bits for Whisp the other day and what she recieved she will be very happy with I'm sure. So much dead in one box. I find the ones with fur disturbing.
Hopefully it will give her hours of chewing pleasure.


----------



## tabelmabel

Crumbs - Tilly would love that box @Beth78 ! What is that head lying at the bottom? I dont think id be able to feed that but the other stuff is good - the fur is supposed to be good for digestion.


----------



## Beth78

tabelmabel said:


> Crumbs - Tilly would love that box @Beth78 ! What is that head lying at the bottom? I dont think id be able to feed that but the other stuff is good - the fur is supposed to be good for digestion.


Oh I didn't know that fur aids digestion, interesting.
It's a cows ear at the bottom, think I'll need to leave the room when she's chomping on that :Grumpy


----------



## tabelmabel

Oh, i see it there now - i thought that little hole was an eye and the whole thing was a severed head:Vomit


It is ok if they eat it all in a oner, but you dont want any vom or half chewed bits left lying from a box like that, really


----------



## Boxer123

A beauty


----------



## MissKittyKat

@Lurcherlad @Boxer123 whilst you have snuggles I just get an ass in my face!


----------



## Boxer123

MissKittyKat said:


> @Lurcherlad @Boxer123 whilst you have snuggles I just get an ass in my face!
> 
> View attachment 461762


 He looks comfy


----------



## Teddy-dog

Snuggles here too


----------



## MissKittyKat

Boxer123 said:


> He looks comfy


He's definitely comfy!


----------



## Boxer123

Teddy-dog said:


> Snuggles here too
> 
> View attachment 461766


Ah Teddy Snuggles.


----------



## Teddy-dog

Boxer123 said:


> Ah Teddy Snuggles.


He has been snoring a storm tonight!


----------



## Teddy-dog

Flipped himself over now :Hilarious


----------



## Beth78

Teddy-dog said:


> Flipped himself over now :Hilarious
> 
> View attachment 461771


Aaw bless, tired boy.
What is that on the floor, a giant unicorn perchance?


----------



## Teddy-dog

Beth78 said:


> Aaw bless, tired boy.
> What is that on the floor, a giant unicorn perchance?


oh yes it's a giant unicorn :Hilarious


----------



## Beth78

Teddy-dog said:


> oh yes it's a giant unicorn :Hilarious


Thought so, could tell by his hoo frills.


----------



## rona

Had to go over to friends tonight because he didn't make his usual safety call to me and I couldn't reach him on the phone (medication induced sleep )

Anyway, dog came up the stairs, and for the first time in the 6 years he's had him, jumped on the bed for a cuddle. The joy on my friends face.............................


----------



## ECT

I've got some cuddles this morning too! Makes a nice change not to have her trying to eat me


----------



## Boxer123

ECT said:


> I've got some cuddles this morning too! Makes a nice change not to have her trying to eat me
> View attachment 461775


Ah is that a baby Rottie ? Gorgeous!


----------



## ECT

She is. Thea is 11 weeks old so still very much in land shark age but I'm enjoying any cuddles I get. Soon she'll be too big for lap cuddles


----------



## Boxer123

ECT said:


> She is. Thea is 11 weeks old so still very much in land shark age but I'm enjoying any cuddles I get. Soon she'll be too big for lap cuddles


Never my 33kg boxer still sits on my lap. She's a pretty girl yes the shark phase isn't fun I used to have to wear tight leggings to bed because loki would attack my pjs. We have an elderly rottie two doors down she is 13 and a gentle soul. The boxer boys always show off when they see her she just ignores them.


----------



## ECT

Boxer123 said:


> Never my 33kg boxer still sits on my lap. She's a pretty girl yes the shark phase isn't fun I used to have to wear tight leggings to bed because loki would attack my pjs. We have an elderly rottie two doors down she is 13 and a gentle soul. The boxer boys always show off when they see her she just ignores them.


I always love reading about your antics with the boxers. It definitely sounds like you have your hands full!

We had a rescue rottie before Thea. We rescued him at 8yr old when he was scared and he was used to being beaten. He was super reactive to other dogs as he hadn't been socialised so we struggled to walk him in nice places but we worked around it. He was still the softest thing I bthe world though. I've never met a rottie yet that is nasty but definitely met some judgemental people!


----------



## Boxer123

ECT said:


> I always love reading about your antics with the boxers. It definitely sounds like you have your hands full!
> 
> We had a rescue rottie before Thea. We rescued him at 8yr old when he was scared and he was used to being beaten. He was super reactive to other dogs as he hadn't been socialised so we struggled to walk him in nice places but we worked around it. He was still the softest thing I bthe world though. I've never met a rottie yet that is nasty but definitely met some judgemental people!


It's funny I was talking to my neighbour about this loki reacts worse when people speak to us or invade space and so many people do. Where as he said people cross the road when they see her because of the breed but she is honestly the softest girl. It's funny peoples perceptions.


----------



## ECT

Boxer123 said:


> It's funny I was talking to my neighbour about this loki reacts worse when people speak to us or invade space and so many people do. Where as he said people cross the road when they see her because of the breed but she is honestly the softest girl. It's funny peoples perceptions.


I think a lot of people have misconceptions about bigger dog breeds. I think yours look like they are real characters


----------



## Boxer123

ECT said:


> I think a lot of people have misconceptions about bigger dog breeds. I think yours look like they are real characters


That is certainly one way of putting it


----------



## tabelmabel

Just on the subject of people's perceptions - when i went to a talk on guide dogs, the speaker said that if he ever needed a guide dog himself, he would take a german shepherd over a lab any day. One reason was that apparently german shepherds guide you in a straight line and the other reason was that members of the public are much less likely to disturb a german shepherd in the course of his work. People approach working labs, but leave shepherds alone.

The only animal allowed on beds to snuggle is beryl the cat! Id choose a cuddly soft cat over a farty angular dog any day!

Tills does get to come onto our beanbags for a cuddle and she likes that.

Murph is not cuddly at all.

He does like to settle with his head on our feet but that is a possessive thing.

He is hilarious with possessions - he often sleeps with his foot touching a toy or something.


----------



## Boxer123

tabelmabel said:


> Just on the subject of people's perceptions - when i went to a talk on guide dogs, the speaker said that if he ever needed a guide dog himself, he would take a german shepherd over a lab any day. One reason was that apparently german shepherds guide you in a straight line and the other reason was that members of the public are much less likely to disturb a german shepherd in the course of his work. People approach working labs, but leave shepherds alone.
> 
> The only animal allowed on beds to snuggle is beryl the cat! Id choose a cuddly soft cat over a farty angular dog any day!
> 
> Tills does get to come onto our beanbags for a cuddle and she likes that.
> 
> Murph is not cuddly at all.
> 
> He does like to settle with his head on our feet but that is a possessive thing.
> 
> He is hilarious with possessions - he often sleeps with his foot touching a toy or something.


Reminds me of when loki was little he always would try and spoon Sox who would move away. In the end he would allow Loki to cuddle his foot.

Sox is cuddly but Loki is ridiculous he always likes to sit next to me with a paw on me. He cuddles in bed and likes a spoon sometimes he just sits on my lap.


----------



## tabelmabel

Sleepy hollow:










That is Tilly's nest but murph has totally taken it over!


----------



## Guest

We had another nice group walk & creative meal time


----------



## Kaily

Went out early and had the golf course all to ourselves.


----------



## tabelmabel

Oooh we were at the golf course too and it was fantastic! Not quite to ourselves but nearly.

What was great was Tilly's recall. We went to a part where she had been quite difficult to extract from last summer - a thickly wooded bit.

Anyway, today she pelted it right in there. I wasnt too fussed but then i saw 3 men with spaniels at their feet and they just had that working gundog look about them. Not that they were doing any work on the golf course but they did look like they were maybe golfers just looking at the course with their very well trained dogs.

And of course they all stopped right at the bit tills had pelted into! They would have seen her running across there but not seen me as i was in some other trees.

Anyway, i whistled only once and out came Till like a bullet out of a gun, rocketed right past the men and their dogs, went a bit wide so needed a little extra pip but came right back and sat in neatly at my left hand side.

Which was pretty amazing considering she had her wild look about her! She is doing great just now


----------



## Linda Weasel

Isn’t it just these times that make it all worthwhile? I hope the spaniel men were suitably impressed!


----------



## tabelmabel

Linda Weasel said:


> New Isn't it just these times that make it all worthwhile? I hope the spaniel men were suitably impressed!


Im sure they were They werent gesticulating and shouting in my direction when i emerged from the trees anyway. And that was good enough for me!


----------



## tabelmabel

Btw - does anyone remember this?! My friend and i were having a rant about all the townies that have descended in our country area since lockdown, leaving litter, dogs in sheep, gates open etc and i remembered this education the townies used to get back in the day


----------



## DanWalkersmum

tabelmabel said:


> Btw - does anyone remember this?! My friend and i were having a rant about all the townies that have descended in our country area since lockdown, leaving litter, dogs in sheep, gates open etc and i remembered this education the townies used to get back in the day


I remember it well. A bit like my local country park at the moment!


----------



## Boxer123

I had loki in bed all last night as it was freezing. He farted all night, kicked me, took the covers. Then stretched out so much he fell out of bed then it was my fault.


----------



## Kaily

Boxer123 said:


> I had loki in bed all last night as it was freezing. He farted all night, kicked me, took the covers. Then stretched out so much he fell out of bed then it was my fault.


Sounds like my ex husband.


----------



## Boxer123

Kaily said:


> Sounds like my ex husband.


 I hope loki is cuter though.


----------



## Kaily

Boxer123 said:


> I hope loki is cuter though.


So much cuter and much more loyal!


----------



## Nonnie

Ned came in from his final wee last night with a horrendous limp. Refused to let me look so i left it to re-evaluate this morning.

Took me close to 20 minutes with a torch, but i finally found the worlds tiniest cut on a pad. And i mean TINY. 

Cant possibly weight bear, but can sulk because he isnt getting a walk.


----------



## Boxer123

Nonnie said:


> Ned came in from his final wee last night with a horrendous limp. Refused to let me look so i left it to re-evaluate this morning.
> 
> Took me close to 20 minutes with a torch, but i finally found the worlds tiniest cut on a pad. And i mean TINY.
> 
> Cant possibly weight bear, but can sulk because he isnt getting a walk.


Oh no Ned the boxers say tiny paw cuts are very serious.


----------



## Boxer123

We had snow. It's super cold out the boxers are so excited.


----------



## Beth78

It's a curl up in a jumper kind of day :Coldfeet


----------



## Magyarmum




----------



## LinznMilly

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 461992
> View attachment 461993
> View attachment 461995
> View attachment 461996
> View attachment 461997
> View attachment 461998
> We had snow. It's super cold out the boxers are so excited.


We're getting a mix of snow and hail.

Milly tested my reflexes for me. 2nd walk of the day, started to hail so instead of carrying on, we took a shorter route. She got a bit enthusiastic as we turned the corner and lunged. I reached out and grabbed the top of a fence to stop me slipping and falling. I think I did well not to let an expletive or two to escape and to recognise the service my impulsive lurcher provided. 

We're snuggled up together atm, but will be heading out for the third pavement walk soon. :Cold:Coldfeet


----------



## Boxer123

LinznMilly said:


> We're getting a mix of snow and hail.
> 
> Milly tested my reflexes for me. 2nd walk of the day, started to hail so instead of carrying on, we took a shorter route. She got a bit enthusiastic as we turned the corner and lunged. I reached out and grabbed the top of a fence to stop me slipping and falling. I think I did well not to let an expletive or two to escape and to recognise the service my impulsive lurcher provided.
> 
> We're snuggled up together atm, but will be heading out for the third pavement walk soon. :Cold:Coldfeet


Oh Milly it's a dangerous game in this ice. I know what you mean Loki has a tendency to go around corners like a wrecking ball. I'm often holding onto a fence for dear life.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Nonnie said:


> Ned came in from his final wee last night with a horrendous limp. Refused to let me look so i left it to re-evaluate this morning.
> 
> Took me close to 20 minutes with a torch, but i finally found the worlds tiniest cut on a pad. And i mean TINY.
> 
> Cant possibly weight bear, but can sulk because he isnt getting a walk.


Poor boy 

Just be grateful he doesn't do the "sighthound scream" when he's got a minor injury 

Enough to curdle blood!


----------



## Teddy-dog

We've had more snow too! Luckily not like the last few times as the roads have been clear and I've managed to actually do my job! It keeps snowing lightly so hopefully not much more settles


----------



## Boxer123

Teddy-dog said:


> We've had more snow too! Luckily not like the last few times as the roads have been clear and I've managed to actually do my job! It keeps snowing lightly so hopefully not much more settles
> 
> View attachment 462034
> View attachment 462037
> View attachment 462038


Teddy does look regal in his coat.


----------



## Teddy-dog

Boxer123 said:


> Teddy does look regal in his coat.


haha thank you! It's too short for him really and he isn't a massive fan as it goes over his head, but his equafleece is in the wash! I think he might suit red though


----------



## MissKittyKat

Definitely something wrong in this house 


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Boxer123

MissKittyKat said:


> Definitely something wrong in this house
> 
> View attachment 462060


Quick your dog is trying to be alpha be careful or he will start impersonating you going to your place of work and driving your car.

PS Loki says that looks right,


----------



## Jason25

I swear I have the naughtiest dog in the world. We've just come back from a walk, I make a brew and sit down on the sofa, in comes Daisy with my boot insole hanging out of her gob. She was eyeballing me, usually does this if she has something to trade. I ask her to 'come' so I can take it from her, she gets close, I go to hold out my hand and she zooms off. She was doing laps around the bottom of the house with it while grunting. It sounded as if she was laughing at me and was having the best time ever. FYI it's been ripped to shreds and now I got to get a new set :Shifty:Shifty:Shifty:Shifty:Shifty


----------



## Lurcherlad

MissKittyKat said:


> Definitely something wrong in this house
> 
> View attachment 462060


That's normal, innit?










Rarely room for any humans on the sofa in this house!


----------



## Nonnie

We are limp free today, so just waiting for Neds brekkie to go down and then ill smear his feet in wax and out we go.

Cant even find worlds smallest wound this morning.


----------



## Beth78

A day for watching the snow fall


----------



## Kaily

LBC now, something about dog theft.


----------



## Beth78

Kaily said:


> LBC now, something about dog theft.


What's LBC ?


----------



## Kaily

Beth78 said:


> What's LBC ?


A radio station.


----------



## Kaily

It was very brief. I didn't realise they had a phone in yesterday about stolen dogs. Today was just a recap. Ian Duncan Smith is trying to make the law harsher. Apparently dog theft is up 300%.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Useful tip on Facebook if a dog is lost:


----------



## tabelmabel

Something similar is in the dog lost sticky at the top of the page.

It says to put a crate with door open in the area you lost your dog. Put blankets etc with yours and dog's scent on and some water.

A note on top telling people not to disturb the items. No food as that can attract wildlife to the crate.

Check to see if dog returns. I have always remembered this advice as it could well be needed for tilly and i think it could work for her.


----------



## tabelmabel

5 mins in the garden and murph is whining in balled up pain!! Snowballed up, that is.

I wont take him on the walk with till today as i think he will just become unable to move.


----------



## LinznMilly

tabelmabel said:


> 5 mins in the garden and murph is whining in balled up pain!! Snowballed up, that is.
> 
> I wont take him on the walk with till today as i think he will just become unable to move.
> 
> View attachment 462084


Poor Murph.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Poor Murphy 

Jack, luckily, is like Teflon 

Works with mud and brushwood too


----------



## tabelmabel

LinznMilly said:


> Poor Murph.


Oh @LinznMilly - dont feel too sorry for him - before we know it, joanne f and blitz will be along with their continued mission to get him shaved


----------



## Jason25

My neighbour is building an extension and has got a jack hammer on the go, sounds as if he's coming through the wall. Daisy is being very calm about it all but the constant vibrations and the noise is grinding my gears so bad :Hilarious hopefully the motor burns out soon


----------



## Boxer123

Loki's breeder found a photo of baby loki and sent it to me last night. Just a tiny baby boxer what could go wrong


----------



## Magyarmum

Sleeting heavily outside and not fit for a pooch to be out in such weather.

The Schnauzer boys have decided they might as well catch up on their beauty sleep.


----------



## Boxer123

And the boxer boys @Magyarmum it is so cold here.


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 462086
> Loki's breeder found a photo of baby loki and sent it to me last night. Just a tiny baby boxer what could go wrong


Who knew?  He's still gorgeous x


----------



## Boxer123

DanWalkersmum said:


> Who knew?  He's still gorgeous x


He was the cutest little puppy and loved a snuggle.


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Boxer123 said:


> He was the cutest little puppy and loved a snuggle.


no change there then . He has grown into a very handsome young man, pity he still thinks he's small though


----------



## Boxer123

DanWalkersmum said:


> no change there then . He has grown into a very handsome young man, pity he still thinks he's small though


He does he should have been a smaller dog . I think he is very handsome


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Boxer123 said:


> He does he should have been a smaller dog . I think he is very handsome


Me too, perfect as he is, no change needed.


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Had a game of hide and seek this morning with Dan. Great fun! I hid behind the doors upstairs after sending him down and he had to find me, ten minutes of fun on a snowy cold day and good exercise for Danny boy


----------



## Beth78

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 462086
> Loki's breeder found a photo of baby loki and sent it to me last night. Just a tiny baby boxer what could go wrong


Too cute


----------



## Lurcherlad

I went up to the bedroom to sort out clothes and Jack, as always, followed me up and got in his bed.

DS came up and thought Jack might be cold and covered him up with a fleece .....


----------



## LinznMilly

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 462086
> Loki's breeder found a photo of baby loki and sent it to me last night. Just a tiny baby boxer what could go wrong


Somewhere along the line, his halo's got a bit crooked.


----------



## Jason25

I have just noticed daisy has a cavity coming on her top front right canine tooth. She also has a broken (incisor?) front tooth that will have to come out when getting the cavity seen to. The vet said to leave it until it causes problems but because she will have to be sedated to have the cavity done, probably best to have that one extracted at the same time. Am I right in thinking I can use a different vet practice? I've emailed around today so hopefully get a rough idea on how much it will cost. I want to start using a smaller practice so I can get to know the vets, I seen a different vet pretty much every time when I use Pets at Home.

Stresses me out so much, she hates the vets and last time when she visited I had to give her something called gabapentin to make her sleepy before she could be seen to. Not looking forward to getting this seen to tbh


----------



## Boxer123

LinznMilly said:


> Somewhere along the line, his halo's got a bit crooked.


 His brother has that naughty glint in his eye as well. She sent some piccies of his sister and brother as well.


----------



## Boxer123

The boxer boys are in trouble loki barked all the way through my afternoon meeting because sox kept taking his squeaky crocodile.


----------



## tabelmabel

Jason25 said:


> Am I right in thinking I can use a different vet practice?


Yes you can use whatever practice you like - your current vet will need to know though as the new practice will contact them for daisy's history and you might then get a call asking permission to release the info.

Never been a problem with my vet - i had tilly at another vet for her spay and murphy at an orthopaedic vet.


----------



## Nonnie

Hop-a-long managed just fine..
2021-02-09_04-04-21 by Ned Ster, on Flickr


----------



## lullabydream

tabelmabel said:


> 5 mins in the garden and murph is whining in balled up pain!! Snowballed up, that is.
> 
> I wont take him on the walk with till today as i think he will just become unable to move.
> 
> View attachment 462084


You might have to search the forum, even though @Siskin gave a really good tip to remove them I think smokey bear an old member with fantastic knowledge suggested using vaseline or maybe something like mushers secret to prevent them from forming in the first place.


----------



## tabelmabel

Thanks @lullabydream i have thought about buying mushers wax before but we never seem to get enough snow to justify it. Might be handy to have a pot in the cupboard though.

I have tried the whisk and it does seem to work!


----------



## Magyarmum

lullabydream said:


> You might have to search the forum, even though @Siskin gave a really good tip to remove them I think smokey bear an old member with fantastic knowledge suggested using vaseline or maybe something like mushers secret to prevent them from forming in the first place.


I have the same problem with Gwylim's legs and beard becoming covered with snow bobbles. I wouldn't use vaseline because it would make his fur horribly greasy and would get over everything. I know some owners use a hairdryer to melt the bobbles, but I tend to leave Gwylim who licks them off his fur. Funnily enough for some unknown reason, snow never sticks to Grisha's legs or beard.


----------



## lullabydream

I did a quick search here for vaseline and it seems to be a quite well known thing. Would coconut oil work just as well? @Magyarmum

I use mushers secret and other waxes as a rule, especially if frosty/icy. Some years i use more than others.


----------



## Boxer123

How kind of my vets as you know loki has been having on going tummy issues just had an email checking in on him. They will wish they hadn’t asked as they got a blow by blow account of the last week.


----------



## Arny

Tilly showing off her hairy chest.
When we got her she had no fur here.


----------



## Boxer123

Arny said:


> Tilly showing off her hairy chest.
> When we got her she had no fur here.
> View attachment 462158


She looks like a Teddy bear.


----------



## Sarah H

Not much snow, just a bit overnight and some sleet blowing around. But we had winds of over 20mph and gusts over over 40mph so the freezing temperatures felt way colder! 
Dogs got a bit windswept. Fly didn't stay outside longer than 10 mins all day! Luckily the furry ones could handle the weather better. Nooka and Puzzle quite enjoy the snow. Shame we didn't have more as it will be warming up again next week, which means more rain and mud I expect.


----------



## Linda Weasel

I didn’t mind the cold today. The ground was frozen and I’m so fed up with trudging through mud.


----------



## Magyarmum

lullabydream said:


> I did a quick search here for vaseline and it seems to be a quite well known thing. Would coconut oil work just as well? @Magyarmum
> 
> I use mushers secret and other waxes as a rule, especially if frosty/icy. Some years i use more than others.


To be honest I've never even thought of using something. Just shows what a dreadful mum i am!

I'm not sure about coconut oil but I have some I use for cooking so might give it a try. I can't buy Mushers over here but Trixie do a paw care gel and also a spray which I think I might order.

https://www.petnet.hu/termek/Trixie_Paw_Care_Tappancsvedo_Krem_50ml-215-11561


----------



## Magyarmum

Posted with a "certain" boxer (who will remain nameless) in mind


----------



## LinznMilly

Magyarmum said:


> Posted with a "certain" boxer (who will remain nameless) in mind


Could be Milly, too. . Although the squeaker tends to remain in place, but the stuffing goes everywhere.


----------



## Nicola234

I’ve heard people using coconut oil to prevent the snowballs from forming, meant to work well


----------



## Beth78

Yeah, I don't know much about snow ball prevention but I use coconut oil on Whisps paws for the icy ground.
No idea if it helps at all though.

I remember afew years back we rented a field and it had snowed the day before, I noticed after she had been running that there was a little blood in the snow. I've been cautious ever since.


----------



## Jason25

I don't know if anyone watches it, but I switched over to Bargain Hunt and there was a piece on dog collars, some of the ones they used in the 1700s, 1800s and 1900s. Some would have a lock on it so you could prove ownership by unlocking the collar with a key. There was one that was like a leather collar with a prong collar on the outside (prongs facing outwards) it was for a bit protection in case the dog was attacked while out on a hunt. Some of these collars looked amazing, I hope someone else here seen them lol


----------



## Kaily

I saw them. I was thinking how uncomfortable some of them looked, interesting though.

Also reminded me of this horrible contraction I saw on Ebay the other day. 

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Metal-St...192407?hash=item5227365cd7:g:2BIAAOSwMoZdwpIe


----------



## Magyarmum

Jason25 said:


> I don't know if anyone watches it, but I switched over to Bargain Hunt and there was a piece on dog collars, some of the ones they used in the 1700s, 1800s and 1900s. Some would have a lock on it so you could prove ownership by unlocking the collar with a key. There was one that was like a leather collar with a prong collar on the outside (prongs facing outwards) it was for a bit protection in case the dog was attacked while out on a hunt. Some of these collars looked amazing, I hope someone else here seen them lol


I haven't seen Bargain Hunt but I have read about how the landed gentry in Medieval times kept their dogs which was fascinating. Some dogs even had their own servants and were fed porridge for breakfast!

Found this which you might be interested in about the Dog Collar Museum at Leeds Castle. Enjoy.

https://www.bbc.com/culture/article/20170920-the-worlds-only-dog-collar-museum-in-leeds-england
*
The world's only dog collar museum *


----------



## Jason25

Magyarmum said:


> I haven't seen Bargain Hunt but I have read about how the landed gentry in Medieval times kept their dogs which was fascinating. Some dogs even had their own servants and were fed porridge for breakfast!
> 
> Found this which you might be interested in about the Dog Collar Museum at Leeds Castle. Enjoy.
> 
> https://www.bbc.com/culture/article/20170920-the-worlds-only-dog-collar-museum-in-leeds-england
> *
> The world's only dog collar museum *


What are the chances of that, the piece on bargain hunt was shot in the Dog Collar Museum lol I think it's awesome though, a good bit of history on how dogs wear kept. I would love to see how dogs looked back then, much different to how they look now I expect? I think dogs have done quite well, a few hundred years later and they still have servants  the Italian dog collar is my favourite


----------



## Magyarmum

Jason25 said:


> What are the chances of that, the piece on bargain hunt was shot in the Dog Collar Museum lol I think it's awesome though, a good bit of history on how dogs wear kept. I would love to see how dogs looked back then, much different to how they look now I expect? I think dogs have done quite well, a few hundred years later and they still have servants  the Italian dog collar is my favourite


If you do a bit of "googling" you should come up with interesting reading like this ....

https://www.historyhit.com/medieval...gs slept in specially,fires to keep them warm.

*Medieval Canines: How Did the People of the Middle Ages Treat Their Dogs?*
or this ....

https://www.sciencealert.com/what-p...d-like-before-and-after-100-years-of-breeding

*Here's What Popular Dog Breeds Looked Like Before And After 100 Years of Breeding*


----------



## Beth78

Kaily said:


> I saw them. I was thinking how uncomfortable some of them looked, interesting though.
> 
> Also reminded me of this horrible contraction I saw on Ebay the other day.
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Metal-St...192407?hash=item5227365cd7:g:2BIAAOSwMoZdwpIe


Oh my goodness how cruel, no dog deserves that (maybe some humans do though).


----------



## Beth78

Whisp is enjoying the afternoon sun on her fur.


----------



## Jason25

Magyarmum said:


> If you do a bit of "googling" you should come up with interesting reading like this ....
> 
> https://www.historyhit.com/medieval-canines-how-did-the-people-of-the-middle-ages-treat-their-dogs/#:~:text=Loyal companions,Gaston, Comte de Foix wrote:&text=The dogs slept in specially,fires to keep them warm.
> 
> *Medieval Canines: How Did the People of the Middle Ages Treat Their Dogs?*
> or this ....
> 
> https://www.sciencealert.com/what-p...d-like-before-and-after-100-years-of-breeding
> 
> *Here's What Popular Dog Breeds Looked Like Before And After 100 Years of Breeding*


Brilliant, I like how they would have 'dog-boys' to look after the dogs in kennels, keep the fires going so they stay warm lol.

I read the other article, the english bull dog back then has the same sort of posture with the front legs like the american bully has now. I wonder if the english bull dog will ever stop being bred?


----------



## Boxer123

Sox is very upset a collie tried to herd us on our walk then stole his ball.


----------



## Beth78

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 462180
> Sox is very upset a collie tried to herd us on our walk then stole his ball.


Oh no Sox you poor boy, this happened to Whisp once and she was looking for that ball everywhere. Never did find it .


----------



## Kaily

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 462180
> Sox is very upset a collie tried to herd us on our walk then stole his ball.


I think he needs therapy. That is a big trauma!


----------



## Jason25

Just been going through some photos from last year on Dartmoor, thought I'd share a few 























Then I took this one this morning, her little psycho eyes stick out to the sides :Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Boxer123

Beth78 said:


> Oh no Sox you poor boy, this happened to Whisp once and she was looking for that ball everywhere. Never did find it .





Kaily said:


> I think he needs therapy. That is a big trauma!


He thanks you both he did get his ball back but it has been sulled. I had to explain to the owner he did not want to be herded.


----------



## catz4m8z

Magyarmum said:


> Some dogs even had their own servants and were fed porridge for breakfast!


so?? my dogs have their own servant and sometimes get fed porridge for breakfast! (as a special treat...with a spoonful of peanut butter):Hilarious:Smug

ok, so dont hate me but probably not going to walk the dogs for the next couple of days.:Bag The weather has turned the pavements round here into an absolute skating rink. And as I live halfway up the side of a steep valley its doubly bad....dont want to fall over, esp not on top of a dog!:Nailbiting
Was kinda funny walking home from work this morning though. All the pedestrians were walking in the road (no ice) and giving each other little waves of encouragement!!LOL All except one boy who was coming down my road on the pavement, just hanging onto the handrail and sliding down without moving his feet!


----------



## Beth78

catz4m8z said:


> so?? my dogs have their own servant and sometimes get fed porridge for breakfast! (as a special treat...with a spoonful of peanut butter):Hilarious:Smug
> 
> ok, so dont hate me but probably not going to walk the dogs for the next couple of days.:Bag The weather has turned the pavements round here into an absolute skating rink. And as I live halfway up the side of a steep valley its doubly bad....dont want to fall over, esp not on top of a dog!:Nailbiting
> Was kinda funny walking home from work this morning though. All the pedestrians were walking in the road (no ice) and giving each other little waves of encouragement!!LOL All except one boy who was coming down my road on the pavement, just hanging onto the handrail and sliding down without moving his feet!


Oh, reminds me of the time, walking (skidding) back from work. One guy had hold of a lamppost trying to climb over a wall. Then I came sliding down the path and he said "hold on to the lamppost!". 
So I did and tried to climb the same wall as him, seemed like an hour till we finally got over that wall and on our way home.


----------



## MissKittyKat

The sky was on fire tonight, Woody was oblivious!


----------



## DanWalkersmum

MissKittyKat said:


> The sky was on fire tonight, Woody was oblivious!
> 
> View attachment 462194


what a great pic!


----------



## MissKittyKat

Thankyou. Woody eventually got fed up of me taking photos!


----------



## LinznMilly

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 462180
> Sox is very upset a collie tried to herd us on our walk then stole his ball.





Beth78 said:


> Oh no Sox you poor boy, this happened to Whisp once and she was looking for that ball everywhere. Never did find it .


Reminds me of the time I managed to lose Milly's Chuckit ball. I could have sworn it fell by my feet, bright orange and blue ball, twilight, but not quite dark and it vanished into thin air. Haven't seen it since.


----------



## LinznMilly

It's not often the tables are turned on Honey, and she's the one without a chew.


----------



## Boxer123

LinznMilly said:


> It's not often the tables are turned on Honey, and she's the one without a chew.
> View attachment 462197


She does not look happy


----------



## Kaily

My handsome boy.


----------



## LinznMilly

Boxer123 said:


> She does not look happy


Ohhhhh, she's not.


----------



## Boxer123

Kaily said:


> My handsome boy.
> 
> View attachment 462199


Love him he looks snug.


----------



## Kaily

Boxer123 said:


> Love him he looks snug.


He has fallen asleep now amongst all his toys.


----------



## Kaily




----------



## Lurcherlad

Jack is laying on the floor at my feet and dropping some deadly trumps! 

:Wacky

Think it might be the liver cake I baked him yesterday


----------



## Linda Weasel

Complete change of subject but I just wanted to say thank you to everybody on PF just for being there. I live alone with Tod and have had some issues with him recently (I need to go back and update my thread about VetUK supplement) which I’ve maybe blown out of proportion in my own head.

I just realised that I don’t really talk to anybody; I have work colleagues but they are mostly much younger than me and so we have little in common; it gets me out of the house but that’s all.

So even though I don’t always contribute as much as I should I really appreciate being part of this group.

That’s all. I’ll update the other thread and maybe start a new one about our current struggles.


----------



## lullabydream

Linda Weasel said:


> Complete change of subject but I just wanted to say thank you to everybody on PF just for being there. I live alone with Tod and have had some issues with him recently (I need to go back and update my thread about VetUK supplement) which I've maybe blown out of proportion in my own head.
> 
> I just realised that I don't really talk to anybody; I have work colleagues but they are mostly much younger than me and so we have little in common; it gets me out of the house but that's all.
> 
> So even though I don't always contribute as much as I should I really appreciate being part of this group.
> 
> That's all. I'll update the other thread and maybe start a new one about our current struggles.


That's lovely @Linda Weasel what a nice thing to say
I couldn't read and run
Now for some odd reason, because last time you posted Tod had somewhat become a bit of a live wire, I now imagine him zipping him everywhere, hope the update is a good one


----------



## Boxer123

Linda Weasel said:


> Complete change of subject but I just wanted to say thank you to everybody on PF just for being there. I live alone with Tod and have had some issues with him recently (I need to go back and update my thread about VetUK supplement) which I've maybe blown out of proportion in my own head.
> 
> I just realised that I don't really talk to anybody; I have work colleagues but they are mostly much younger than me and so we have little in common; it gets me out of the house but that's all.
> 
> So even though I don't always contribute as much as I should I really appreciate being part of this group.
> 
> That's all. I'll update the other thread and maybe start a new one about our current struggles.


I second this a lovely helpful community I have had so much support with Loki's issues.


----------



## Boxer123

Coldest night of the year....


----------



## Jason25

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 462207
> Coldest night of the year....


Did you have to take the floor last night? 

Daisy is snuggled up under the cover and I doubt she'll be moving any time soon. In this weather her hearing get's even more selective, I've made toast, cleaned her food bowl out, refilled the biscuit tin and she still hasn't budged :Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Boxer123

Jason25 said:


> Did you have to take the floor last night?
> 
> Daisy is snuggled up under the cover and I doubt she'll be moving any time soon. In this weather her hearing get's even more selective, I've made toast, cleaned her food bowl out, refilled the biscuit tin and she still hasn't budged :Hilarious:Hilarious


I was allowed a sliver of bed and scrap of duvet. The problem is if you move away from Loki he stands up spins around and snugs back in for a cuddle.


----------



## Magyarmum

It's snowing a blizzard here and no way are we going anywhere today. The Schnauzer boys have been out and had great fun doing zoomies in the snow. Came in and enjoyed a chew each and are now fast asleep.


----------



## Jason25

Boxer123 said:


> I was allowed a sliver of bed and scrap of duvet. The problem is if you move away from Loki he stands up spins around and snugs back in for a cuddle.


Oh dear I would of pushed his butt over to one side 



Magyarmum said:


> It's snowing a blizzard here and no way are we going anywhere today. The Schnauzer boys have been out and had great fun doing zoomies in the snow. Came in and enjoyed a chew each and are now fast asleep.
> 
> View attachment 462234
> 
> 
> View attachment 462235


We had a small bit of snow, maybe 5mm  nothing like you have though lol.

I couldn't resist so spent half hour out in the garden with Daisy, chucking snow balls for her to catch. She loved it but my hands didn't so I came back in lol. She had some zoomies, came in for breakfast and is now napping


----------



## Nonnie

Tiny wound is back - had to cut our walk short, which has annoyed me as i had a really long one planned in the nice hard frost.


----------



## Sarah H

Linda Weasel said:


> Complete change of subject but I just wanted to say thank you to everybody on PF just for being there. I live alone with Tod and have had some issues with him recently (I need to go back and update my thread about VetUK supplement) which I've maybe blown out of proportion in my own head.
> 
> I just realised that I don't really talk to anybody; I have work colleagues but they are mostly much younger than me and so we have little in common; it gets me out of the house but that's all.
> 
> So even though I don't always contribute as much as I should I really appreciate being part of this group.
> 
> That's all. I'll update the other thread and maybe start a new one about our current struggles.


One of the first things I do when I open my laptop is go to PF so I can catch up on my internet doggy buddies antics! It's part of my daily routine now and I'd be lost without PF I think. It's helped keep me sane when stuck at home.


----------



## Beth78

On our walks recently we have been passing the same woman with her lab cross, she always puts her dog on her lead when she sees us. It did bark at Whisp once but nothing dramatic.
I usually step to the side, ask Whisp to sit and wait for them to pass.

Today we saw each other, she put her on her lead and we managed to pass each other nice and calmly with Whisp looking up at me for a treat. I was so pleased, Whisp obviously knows theres nothing to worry about and just gets on with her walk.


----------



## Magyarmum




----------



## tabelmabel

Sarah H said:


> It's part of my daily routine now and I'd be lost without PF I think. It's helped keep me sane when stuck at home.


Me too! Though if the schools go back in Scotland on 22nd Feb as planned, my cozy jigsaw and pf days are going to come to an abrupt end.

I cant say im at all enthused at the prospect of getting back to work. I have become very lazy!

On another note - mind how Till had her nose in all my shopping last week whilst murph sat good as gold.

Well today, till had a really quick neb in, then it was like she had a memory of last week and she rapidly took her nose out and went into a sit!!! I never said a word. And i have done no training at all on this.

She sat and waited til it was all unpacked. Amazing!


----------



## Teddy-dog

Sarah H said:


> One of the first things I do when I open my laptop is go to PF so I can catch up on my internet doggy buddies antics! It's part of my daily routine now and I'd be lost without PF I think. It's helped keep me sane when stuck at home.


 Me too - but on my phone. I don't post so much as I don't always have the time or energy but I do love reading everything and catching up


----------



## Teddy-dog

Today I let Teddy have some freedom in the woods! And he was such a good boy. Ok so it was only for about 10 mins maybe more but in short stints as I still don't trust him fully (and I can usually tell when he's in a hunt mood). I think it's too cold for squirrels!


----------



## tabelmabel

Looking good @Teddy-dog


----------



## Teddy-dog

Having zoomies too!


----------



## Boxer123

Well done Teddy ! @Teddy-dog loki watched that very closely he would be interested to know if hooman will ever drop his string? (Not bloody likely Loki)


----------



## Teddy-dog

tabelmabel said:


> Looking good @Teddy-dog


thank you!



Boxer123 said:


> Well done Teddy ! @Teddy-dog loki watched that very closely he would be interested to know if hooman will ever drop his string? (Not bloody likely Loki)


haha poor Loki! Maybe one day. I don't let go often so don't feel too bad Loki :Hilarious


----------



## Boxer123

Well what a day today. Loki had a nap this morning but wouldn't settle all afternoon. He must have had some excess energy he ended up zooming around the back garden like a loon. Working from home with boxers is a challenge! My online training session this afternoon was interesting. He has finally passed out. Let's see what tomorrow brings.


----------



## Guest

Nova & Boston


----------



## Jason25

Today consisted of playing with puller ring, food and naps









Yes my garden has been destroyed by playing fetch since lock down :Hilarious


----------



## Guest

Tonight's menu

K9 Natural Lamb Feast, green lipped mussel, cucumber, red capsicum, a raw egg & a couple of small salmon pieces.


----------



## Magyarmum

My bathroom was so lovely and warm this morning I decided to have a leisurely shower and wash my hair.

The Schnauzer boys however decided otherwise.

I'd no sooner stepped into the shower when the pair of them started barking their heads off, which usually means that my neighbour is at my front door. Do I get out of the shower to go and see or do I stay in and ignore them?

All very annoying!

So what was intended to be something enjoyable ended up as a rush. And when I got out, quickly dried myself and put on my dressing gown and took a look, there was no one at the front door.

The norti pair had been barking for no reason at all!

Grrrrrrh


----------



## Jason25

Kakite said:


> Tonight's menu
> 
> K9 Natural Lamb Feast, green lipped mussel, cucumber, red capsicum, a raw egg & a couple of small salmon pieces.
> 
> View attachment 462279


Do you mix all that up or do she eat them out of each compartment? I used to use a feeder bowl for daisy that looked like a maze. She soon figured out that lifting the bowl up and dropping it got the food out quicker :Shifty:Hilarious



Magyarmum said:


> My bathroom was so lovely and warm this morning I decided to have a leisurely shower and wash my hair.
> 
> The Schnauzer boys however decided otherwise.
> 
> I'd no sooner stepped into the shower when the pair of them started barking their heads off, which usually means that my neighbour is at my front door. Do I get out of the shower to go and see or do I stay in and ignore them?
> 
> All very annoying!
> 
> So what was intended to be something enjoyable ended up as a rush. And when I got out, quickly dried myself and put on my dressing gown and took a look, there was no one at the front door.
> 
> The norti pair had been barking for no reason at all!
> 
> Grrrrrrh


It's always the way ain't it!!


----------



## Beth78

We have been on a nice long, icy walk today. Lots of sniffing and trotting.


----------



## Boxer123

Do you ever look at your dog and just have to tell them you love them ?


----------



## Lurcherlad

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 462328
> 
> 
> Do you ever look at your dog and just have to tell them you love them ?


Yes 

I often say, as I'm stroking and worshipping Jack ... "I love im I do, I love im" in a silly voice


----------



## margy

I used to bury my face into Suzies silky fur and think what a lovely mother she would have been! She was so soft and cuddly.


----------



## Teddy-dog

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 462328
> 
> 
> Do you ever look at your dog and just have to tell them you love them ?


Yes  just Teddy's face gives me all fussy feelings of love :Hilarious


----------



## DanWalkersmum

sure, doesn't everybody  x


----------



## Boxer123

Lurcherlad said:


> Yes
> 
> I often say, as I'm stroking and worshipping Jack ... "I love im I do, I love im" in a silly voice


I think they understand.


----------



## Boxer123

margy said:


> I used to bury my face into Suzies silky fur and think what a lovely mother she would have been! She was so soft and cuddly.


Sox has a big fluffy neck which is good to snuggle in.


----------



## Boxer123

Teddy-dog said:


> Yes  just Teddy's face gives me all fussy feelings of love :Hilarious
> 
> View attachment 462336





DanWalkersmum said:


> sure, doesn't everybody  x
> View attachment 462335


Lovely snoozy dogs. They look so sweet when asleep.


----------



## Beth78

So innocent and sleepy.


----------



## LittleMow

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 462328
> 
> 
> Do you ever look at your dog and just have to tell them you love them ?


Yep, several times a day, just can't help it 

He's a big ol' snuggle bug and I love im


----------



## Boxer123

Beth78 said:


> So innocent and sleepy.
> View attachment 462338


Dreaming puppy dreams. Loki's little legs we're going earlier.


----------



## MissKittyKat

I love my cats but Woody has moved that love for an animal to a new level.

The OH knows where he ranks on the scale of love!










Who would not want to smoosh into this face x


----------



## Boxer123

LittleMow said:


> Yep, several times a day, just can't help it
> 
> He's a big ol' snuggle bug and I love im
> 
> View attachment 462339


Oh bless squishy face good to see Bodmin I have missed him.


----------



## Boxer123

MissKittyKat said:


> I love my cats but Woody has moved that love for an animal to a new level.
> 
> The OH knows where he ranks on the scale of love!
> 
> View attachment 462340
> 
> 
> Who would not want to smoosh into this face x


So true it is a different level. Woody looks sleepy.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Boxer123 said:


> So true it is a different level. Woody looks sleepy.


Until he hears the cheese packet! It's like a sixth sense!


----------



## MissKittyKat

He's now limpet "ed" himself to me!


----------



## Boxer123

MissKittyKat said:


> He's now limpet "ed" himself to me!
> View attachment 462341


I see you are squashed into the end of the sofa.


----------



## LittleMow

Boxer123 said:


> Oh bless squishy face good to see Bodmin I have missed him.


I've been running on a 2/3 day time lag, finally managed to get caught up on all the doggy chat 

Lovely seeing everyone's cosy dogs, don't know how I ever managed without one


----------



## Teddy-dog

Hogging all the blankets now


----------



## MissKittyKat

Boxer123 said:


> I see you are squashed into the end of the sofa.


Yet again! He's keep me warm tonight so no complaining


----------



## Beth78

Oh can't stand all those sleepy, squishy faces. So adorable.


----------



## Guest

@Jason25 she eats it like it's served in the photo. It has stoppers on the bottom so she can't tip it over. She hasn't tried yet either  not as smart as Daisy.

We had a lovely one on one training walk today.


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Dan has never got on with the whole eat from the bowl thing (like a normal dog). We have resorted to hand feeding wet food  and giving dried food in various puzzles. He's currently training us to put his wet food in the hollows of a rice bone! We are slowly getting the message - he sits by it and looks at us until one of us gets up then he'll nudge it with his nose - such a faff but at least he's eating regularly.


----------



## PawsOnMe

Just found this in Izzy's wet food, thankfully I spotted it before giving it to her. It's like a needle it's so sharp! 








It was a piece of metal in one of the tins last time  think I might avoid the wolf of wilderness wet food in future and just stick to Rocco and lukkulus tins!


----------



## lullabydream

PawsOnMe said:


> Just found this in Izzy's wet food, thankfully I spotted it before giving it to her. It's like a needle it's so sharp!
> View attachment 462423
> 
> It was a piece of metal in one of the tins last time  think I might avoid the wolf of wilderness wet food in future and just stick to Rocco and lukkulus tins!


Oooo that doesn't look good!

Get on to zooplus and wolf of wilderness straight away!


----------



## PawsOnMe

lullabydream said:


> Oooo that doesn't look good!
> 
> Get on to zooplus and wolf of wilderness straight away!


Doubt theres anything they could do, I've left a review on the product on zooplus so hopefully others can keep an eye out for any foreign objects in the food. It's a shame as they really love that food although Izzy has been a right windy bum since she's been having it!


----------



## Arny

PawsOnMe said:


> Doubt theres anything they could do, I've left a review on the product on zooplus so hopefully others can keep an eye out for any foreign objects in the food. It's a shame as they really love that food although Izzy has been a right windy bum since she's been having it!


Zooplus are very good about giving refunds and contacting manufacturers etc. I had one gone off tin (as it had been bashed) from a set of 12, they refunded the whole lot.


----------



## Boxer123

Comes upstairs gets me up then goes back to sleep on the sofa.


----------



## Jason25

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 462433
> Comes upstairs gets me up then goes back to sleep on the sofa.


He was trying to steal you away from Loki 

Rubbish weather here today, we've had a walk around the industrial estate this morning and now chilling on the sofa. It's quite a nice place to walk the only other dog walkers you see is reactive ones so we are all in the same club and avoid each other  No games in the garden today it's just full of stodgy mud :Facepalm:Hilarious


----------



## Lurcherlad

Jack went out in the garden early to do his business while I fed the birds. No sign he wants to go for a walk yet .... still snuggled on the sofa with me in my pj's










Suits me - it's perishing out there again


----------



## Beth78

It was abit wet and cold on our walk this morning, Whisp is now warm and dry and sleeping with little professor hodgeheg.


----------



## Magyarmum

*To all the beautiful girl woofers in our lives with all our love from the Schnauzer boys.*


----------



## Boxer123

Well we have had a lovely Valentine's Day watched scary films played in my neighbours field. Loki met a black retriever and had kisses through the fence.


----------



## Boxer123

Sunday evening hanging loose.


----------



## Jason25

So this morning we had to walk in the rain. Daisy doesn't like it but tolerates it. For the first time since I got her she has just woofed to go out for a walk in the rain, I clip her on the leash and off she trots like she enjoys walking in the rain now. 

We have had a funny walk, some woman walking towards us so we cross the road. Only for her to cross the road and walk towards us again??? We crossed again to avoid her. Daisy will sometimes stop when she sees someone with a dog, not because she's scared but a more of a "I want to meet the dog or not go anywhere" sort of thing. Anyway I called her name and she started walking again. I did have some liver cake in my hand but she broke concentration from it and followed me  she's now being a mad head chucking a sock to herself in the front room :Yawn:Hilarious


----------



## tabelmabel

Lurcherlad said:


> Suits me - it's perishing out there again


It has warmed up massively here - positively balmy! We have got from minus 9 to positive 6 in 24hrs. Been raining and a big thaw is underway. I was actually out without a coat today, just a fleece as it feels so warm to what it has been.


----------



## Jason25

tabelmabel said:


> It has warmed up massively here - positively balmy! We have got from minus 9 to positive 6 in 24hrs. Been raining and a big thaw is underway. I was actually out without a coat today, just a fleece as it feels so warm to what it has been.


Same, it's gone from icy cold dry mornings to stodgy wet warm mornings. It's a pain in the ass I have to give Daisy's paws a good rub down with a towel because she's caked in mud from going in the garden lol. I regret playing all these games and tearing it garden up :Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Magyarmum

Jason25 said:


> Same, it's gone from icy cold dry mornings to stodgy wet warm mornings. It's a pain in the ass I have to give Daisy's paws a good rub down with a towel because she's caked in mud from going in the garden lol. I regret playing all these games and tearing it garden up :Hilarious:Hilarious


It's -4C here, but better than it has been for the past few days. Up in the Bukk Hills which aren't far from where I live they registered a temperature of -35C last night, the coldest it's ever been in Hungary.

The boys have been outside several times, but come in after about 10 minutes to warm up before wanting to go out again.

I can't move my car even if I wanted to because the front wheels are firmly "glued" to the icy ground.

Just another day in paradise


----------



## tabelmabel

Crumbs that is cold @Magyarmum! Is your house toasty? You have lots of woodburning stoves dont you?

We are radiators here and our heating has been on so often lately, i had to bung an extra payment over to the supplier to keep us from falling too far into debit and having a massive increase in our monthly payment. I cant imagine minus 35. Minus 17 by night has been our coldest in this snap.

Warm again today though.


----------



## Bisbow

Ordered some more food for Chilli from Pets at home on Saturday. had an email to say it would be delivered on Wednesday
Door bell rang at 8.30 this morning and there it was
Not bad service that


----------



## Jason25

Magyarmum said:


> It's -4C here, but better than it has been for the past few days. Up in the Bukk Hills which aren't far from where I live they registered a temperature of -35C last night, the coldest it's ever been in Hungary.
> 
> The boys have been outside several times, but come in after about 10 minutes to warm up before wanting to go out again.
> 
> I can't move my car even if I wanted to because the front wheels are firmly "glued" to the icy ground.
> 
> Just another day in paradise


That sounds awesome (not the -35c) but all the snow and ice. I'd be outside chucking snowballs at the dogs :Hilarious


----------



## Boxer123

Half term happiness.


----------



## Jason25

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 462575
> Half term happiness.


It's surprising how many users here have wood burners, I'm here with an electric led fire place that has disco lights.


----------



## Boxer123

Jason25 said:


> It's surprising how many users here have wood burners, I'm here with an electric led fire place that has disco lights.


I'm renting at the moment so we have one but are not allowed to use it


----------



## Jason25

Boxer123 said:


> I'm renting at the moment so we have one but are not allowed to use it


How naughty is that lol I would be so mad :Shifty


----------



## Boxer123

Jason25 said:


> How naughty is that lol I would be so mad :Shifty


He's surprisingly risk adverse for a man who has rented to boxers


----------



## SbanR

Magyarmum said:


> I can't move my car even if I wanted to because the front wheels are firmly "glued" to the icy ground.


So now that you can't do a weekly shop will you be raiding the boys' supplies?


----------



## Beth78

I'll sit on the floor then I suppose


----------



## Magyarmum

SbanR said:


> So now that you can't do a weekly shop will you be raiding the boys' supplies?


Sadly no because unlike them I'm a vegetarian.

I'll just have to starve!


----------



## SbanR

Magyarmum said:


> Sadly no because unlike them I'm a vegetarian.
> 
> I'll just have to starve!


Never mind. You'll end up with a figure to die for


----------



## Magyarmum

SbanR said:


> Never mind. You'll end up with a figure to die for


Ta evaso! I'm sparrow sized as it is and if I lose much more weight the boys will think they've been given a bag of bones:Arghh


----------



## Kaily

Nearly friends.


----------



## Boxer123

Kaily said:


> Nearly friends.
> 
> View attachment 462602


Oh good they look comfortable together.


----------



## Kaily

Boxer123 said:


> Oh good they look comfortable together.


Thanks, Alfie still has some anger issues if he is tired and Daisy oversteps the mark but mostly good now. He even lets her play with his toys - sometimes.


----------



## Jobeth

https://fb.watch/3HacG40mM-/
I thought @Boxer123 would like this!


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Jobeth said:


> https://fb.watch/3HacG40mM-/
> I thought @Boxer123 would like this!


 brilliant!


----------



## Boxer123

Jobeth said:


> https://fb.watch/3HacG40mM-/





Jobeth said:


> I thought @Boxer123 would like this!


That is unfortunately me everyday with the boxers


----------



## Magyarmum

Snowing heavily again and another inch of snow on the ground to add to what there was before.

Fortunately the boys spent most of the morning playing in the garden, Having just poked their noses out of the door they decided there was no way they were going outside again.

We're all nice and warm in front of the living room fire. Grisha's lying on his back chewing a pizzle and Gwylim's curled up on the sofa fast asleep!


----------



## Boxer123

I’ve had two dats of lovely walks with Loki as we haven’t seen another soul on our walks.


----------



## Beth78

Boxer123 said:


> I've had two dats of lovely walks with Loki as we haven't seen another soul on our walks.


Oh I love not seeing anyone on a walk. So peaceful.
Unfortunately we met 2 lively spaniels on our walk this morning, and to make matters worse the owners didn't have a lead.
Oh well, whisp did really well whilst I shoved treats in her face, not a sound from her.


----------



## Boxer123

Beth78 said:


> Oh I love not seeing anyone on a walk. So peaceful.
> Unfortunately we met 2 lively spaniels on our walk this morning, and to make matters worse the owners didn't have a lead.
> Oh well, whisp did really well whilst I shoved treats in her face, not a sound from her.


I know it's such a treat. We have a couple of walks that are quiet near us. We also have a circular walk that is like spaghetti junction. No lead ? So frustrating well done Whisp.


----------



## SbanR

Magyarmum said:


> Snowing heavily again and another inch of snow on the ground to add to what there was before.
> 
> Fortunately the boys spent most of the morning playing in the garden, Having just poked their noses out of the door they decided there was no way they were going outside again.
> 
> We're all nice and warm in front of the living room fire. Grisha's lying on his back chewing a pizzle and Gwylim's curled up on the sofa fast asleep!
> 
> View attachment 462665


Have you managed to get your jab?


----------



## Boxer123

15 minutes of Loki doing the saddest cry me thinking he's unwell or hurt. Turns out Sox was lying on his chew,


----------



## Beth78

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 462681
> 15 minutes of Loki doing the saddest cry me thinking he's unwell or hurt. Turns out Sox was lying on his chew,


That does look like a pretty tasty chew, what is it ?


----------



## Teddy-dog

Boxer123 said:


> I've had two dats of lovely walks with Loki as we haven't seen another soul on our walks.


Oh lucky you! Soooo many people out here as it's half term! Today we got invaded 3 times by one dog. Owner nowhere in sight. It drove Ted mental. I had to shoo it away by swinging my foot at it as it just wouldn't leave us alone!


----------



## Beth78

Teddy-dog said:


> Oh lucky you! Soooo many people out here as it's half term! Today we got invaded 3 times by one dog. Owner nowhere in sight. It drove Ted mental. I had to shoo it away by swinging my foot at it as it just wouldn't leave us alone!


How annoying, it's bad enough when you have someone to signal to but no one in sight leaves you helpless.


----------



## Teddy-dog

Beth78 said:


> How annoying, it's bad enough when you have someone to signal to but no one in sight leaves you helpless.


i know! I normally shout if they can call their dog back but obviously no one to shout to! I could hear someone calling in the distance... it had a harness that said 'friendly' on it so I suspect the owner knows it bogs off and finds other dogs and just lets it do it!


----------



## Guest

Magyarmum said:


> Snowing heavily again and another inch of snow on the ground to add to what there was before.
> 
> Fortunately the boys spent most of the morning playing in the garden, Having just poked their noses out of the door they decided there was no way they were going outside again.
> 
> We're all nice and warm in front of the living room fire. Grisha's lying on his back chewing a pizzle and Gwylim's curled up on the sofa fast asleep!
> 
> View attachment 462665


Great view
You should choose something orthopedic to help your dog to sleep calm all night cause the problems like that happens sometimes. Maybe https://dogresttime.com should help you to choose something.


----------



## Magyarmum

SbanR said:


> Have you managed to get your jab?


Not yet. The village Mayor called round yesterday morning to tell me he'd spoken to our GP who said he was waiting for more vaccine to be delivered either later this week or early next. From what I understand doctors are only given one vial of vaccine each time. The doctor will phone the Mayor as soon as he knows which day and the Mayor will take me into town to have my jab.


----------



## Boxer123

Teddy-dog said:


> Oh lucky you! Soooo many people out here as it's half term! Today we got invaded 3 times by one dog. Owner nowhere in sight. It drove Ted mental. I had to shoo it away by swinging my foot at it as it just wouldn't leave us alone!


So frustrating we have a man around here who is always half a mile away from his dog which insists on sniffing my dogs butt. Last time I blocked sox and had to wait for ages until he sauntered past telling me his dog is friendly.

We are going for day 3 of seeing no one today as it's raining fingers crossed. I think my neighbours have a what's app group when they see me going out with Loki they just send a group message to stay home


----------



## Boxer123

Beth78 said:


> That does look like a pretty tasty chew, what is it ?


It's a natural wood one. Sox is never interested but Loki loves his antler bull horn and wood chew. It was expensive but has lasted months I got it from Blake's in Wallingford great pet shop.


----------



## Magyarmum




----------



## MissKittyKat

Just back from a lovely walk but I was definitely the more mud covered . I think it's because I don't walk on all fours so not as nimble across the mud!


----------



## Boxer123

MissKittyKat said:


> Just back from a lovely walk but I was definitely the more mud covered . I think it's because I don't walk on all fours so not as nimble across the mud!
> 
> View attachment 462728
> View attachment 462729
> View attachment 462730
> View attachment 462731
> View attachment 462732


I try and explain this to loki when I'm sinking.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Boxer123 said:


> I try and explain this to loki when I'm sinking.


Ha!
I actually got one of my walking shoes stuck so was hopping about in my sock in the middle of a field.

I felt like the white horse from Never Ending Story!


----------



## Boxer123

MissKittyKat said:


> Ha!
> I actually got one of my walking shoes stuck so was hopping about in my sock in the middle of a field.
> 
> I felt like the white horse from Never Ending Story!


Ha ha that's what I was shouting at Loki's ball today as it disappeared down stream 'Artax don't let the sadness of the swamp get to you.'

80s were the best.


----------



## Boxer123

Loki cuddles...


----------



## rottiemum

Get a baby rottie they said, it'll be fun they said...:Hilarious
Good thing I'm not embarrassed easily.
He is sooooo strong when he wants to get to something. Yesterday morning he was doing ok on our walk, then around a corner comes an older dog just plodding along. So of course he wants to meet it, and I don't want him to be a nuisance, so he is pulling like a freight train...I threw my arm around a tree for leverage. :Facepalm
While telling the owner sorry he's young and excited...
He is friendly but I didn't say it. Managed to keep him away from this poor dog who was just minding it's business.
I'm trying to find the right combo of lead and harness. Got a front ring harness and a double lead at the minute. Going to start training him to wear the dogmatic.
He's not too good at listening to you when out. But we'll get there. :Bag


----------



## SbanR

rottiemum said:


> So of course he wants to meet it, and I don't want him to be a nuisance, so he is pulling like a freight train...I threw my arm around a tree for leverage. :Facepalm


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## tabelmabel

My daughter pulled out the stash of socks from Tilly's bed

NINETEEN SOCKS stashed!










And one glove!

Tills also seems to have had a weight gain this lockdown. My daughter describes her as "the rock on legs"

She is built like a tank anyway but now she is a fat tank


----------



## Jason25

There was this couple yesterday walking a staffy offlead and it was constantly barking at their younger pup, it’s seen us an started running at daisy barking it’s head off so I shouts over “excuse me can you get your dog on a lead please” and one of them replies “I can’t he don’t listen” she can see mines on lead and starts panicking, frantically patting her hips calling the dog. Luckily it stops and goes back to hear before it got to us. 

It was probably friendly it just seemed a bit mad and excited and daisy doesn’t like dogs mobbing her like that lol.

Not going to lie, I don’t usually feel intimidated by dogs but oh my god that dog running at us barking scared the shit out of me :Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Boxer123

rottiemum said:


> Get a baby rottie they said, it'll be fun they said...:Hilarious
> Good thing I'm not embarrassed easily.
> He is sooooo strong when he wants to get to something. Yesterday morning he was doing ok on our walk, then around a corner comes an older dog just plodding along. So of course he wants to meet it, and I don't want him to be a nuisance, so he is pulling like a freight train...I threw my arm around a tree for leverage. :Facepalm
> While telling the owner sorry he's young and excited...
> He is friendly but I didn't say it. Managed to keep him away from this poor dog who was just minding it's business.
> I'm trying to find the right combo of lead and harness. Got a front ring harness and a double lead at the minute. Going to start training him to wear the dogmatic.
> He's not too good at listening to you when out. But we'll get there. :Bag


Welcome to my world. You should have started some yoga poses using the tree so it looked like you had that plan all along.

My neighbours rottie is 14 and good as gold but he said when she was younger he once had to sit on the floor to hold onto her.


----------



## Boxer123

tabelmabel said:


> My daughter pulled out the stash of socks from Tilly's bed
> 
> NINETEEN SOCKS stashed!
> 
> View attachment 462792
> 
> 
> And one glove!
> 
> Tills also seems to have had a weight gain this lockdown. My daughter describes her as "the rock on legs"
> 
> She is built like a tank anyway but now she is a fat tank


Oh Tilly being sock and fat shamed in one post. My friend says it's the lockdown stone It is impossible to lose until Boris lifts restrictions.


----------



## Boxer123

Jason25 said:


> There was this couple yesterday walking a staffy offlead and it was constantly barking at their younger pup, it's seen us an started running at daisy barking it's head off so I shouts over "excuse me can you get your dog on a lead please" and one of them replies "I can't he don't listen" she can see mines on lead and starts panicking, frantically patting her hips calling the dog. Luckily it stops and goes back to hear before it got to us.
> 
> It was probably friendly it just seemed a bit mad and excited and daisy doesn't like dogs mobbing her like that lol.
> 
> Not going to lie, I don't usually feel intimidated by dogs but oh my god that dog running at us barking scared the shit out of me :Hilarious:Hilarious


Couldn't make it up could you it's people like this that drive me mad.


----------



## tabelmabel

Bless her, she has climbed into her nest there and is hiding all her socks under her tankage


----------



## tabelmabel

Boxer123 said:


> Couldn't make it up could you it's people like this that drive me mad.


To be fair, they did get the dog back. Murph this morning. Top menace. Not with anyone elses dog. Not even with my friend's springer (we walked together)

With tilly. The wind was strong and that always brings out the devil in him. Poor tills was body slammed from all angles, eventually ending up slamming into my friend who almost ended up tripped over.

She put full blame on tilly who is constructed like a rugby ball. Meanwhile, i swear i saw murph laughing at a safe distance.



Jason25 said:


> "I can't he don't listen"


I liked this as that is my murphles. I did have to put him back on a lead this morning but he was definitely on a mission to be as much of a nuisance as possible.

He is knackered now though


----------



## Boxer123

tabelmabel said:


> To be fair, they did get the dog back. Murph this morning. Top menace. Not with anyone elses dog. Not even with my friend's springer (we walked together)
> 
> With tilly. The wind was strong and that always brings out the devil in him. Poor tills was body slammed from all angles, eventually ending up slamming into my friend who almost ended up tripped over.
> 
> She put full blame on tilly who is constructed like a rugby ball. Meanwhile, i swear i saw murph laughing at a safe distance.
> 
> I liked this as that is my murphles. I did have to put him back on a lead this morning but he was definitely on a mission to be as much of a nuisance as possible.
> 
> He is knackered now though
> View attachment 462795


They may well have got him back but it is horrible when you have a dog flying towards you barking. I'm at my happiest when I can see someone has full control.

And I don't believe a word of what you are saying about lovely Murphy


----------



## tabelmabel

Boxer123 said:


> They may well have got him back but it is horrible when you have a dog flying towards you barking. I'm at my happiest when I can see someone has full control.
> 
> And I don't believe a word of what you are saying about lovely Murphy


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious

I wonder how our dogs would be if they met in real life. I think they would get on great in that fabulous secure dog park of yours as murphs' play style looks similar to your boys.

But im sure you might need to brandish the walking pole if we came across each other on a country path!

He is pretty good these days but he definitely does still have random runs towards other dogs. Not every day or even every month. He seems to pick right every time though. He never ever approaches the wrong dog. Dogs love him; owners not so much . . .

Tilly is definitely my better dog


----------



## Boxer123

tabelmabel said:


> :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious
> 
> I wonder how our dogs would be if they met in real life. I think they would get on great in that fabulous secure dog park of yours as murphs' play style looks similar to your boys.
> 
> But im sure you might need to brandish the walking pole if we came across each other on a country path!
> 
> He is pretty good these days but he definitely does still have random runs towards other dogs. Not every day or even every month. He seems to pick right every time though. He never ever approaches the wrong dog. Dogs love him; owners not so much . . .
> 
> Tilly is definitely my better dog


Loki loves a bit of body slamming in the field he would be scared if he was on his lead. Saying that we have a Bernese mountain dog in the village who tears up to you barking and loki loves her so who knows what goes on in his little boxer brain.


----------



## tabelmabel

I dont think murph would take kindly to being body slammed and he never, ever body slams any other dog than till. He tries to herd her by slamming her from different angles.

It is very effective and results in her spinning into my legs (friend's legs this morn) at high velocity. Quite painful!


With other dogs murph likes to be up on his hind legs boxing with his front paws.

His very favourite dog breed to play with is labradoodle.


In fact, if you know the bouncy labradoodle personality, murph is identical to that.

Nuisance!


----------



## Boxer123

tabelmabel said:


> I dont think murph would take kindly to being body slammed and he never, ever body slams any other dog than till. He tries to herd her by slamming her from different angles.
> 
> It is very effective and results in her spinning into my legs (friend's legs this morn) at high velocity. Quite painful!
> 
> With other dogs murph likes to be up on his hind legs boxing with his front paws.
> 
> His very favourite dog breed to play with is labradoodle.
> 
> In fact, if you know the bouncy labradoodle personality, murph is identical to that.
> 
> Nuisance!


We also have two labradoodles in the village and both boxer boys love them. I never quite know why loki takes against some dogs and not others.


----------



## tabelmabel

Murph has one or two he doesnt like but i can see how it has happened.

One is a blue roan cocker spaniel bitch. I used to talk to the owner at the top of the school lane and i think our dogs must have been eyeballing and we didnt notice til murph made a lunge.

He cannot be near that dog now, even off lead (both off lead) it stares at him and he lunges.

The other is a husky. Everytime we walked past their house the huskey was in the window staring at murph.

Then one day we saw them out. The husky came barrelling over. I must admit it was pretty scary and i did the worst thing possible. I pulled murph closer to me on his lead and a fight broke out round my legs. I should have dropped the lead.

I got bitten. On the leg!


Later we agreed to meet the dogs both off lead. Interestingly, murph was the more dominant one. The husky stayed well back when murph was off lead.


If we see them now, it is usually on the street when both are on lead. We need to stay on opposite sides of the road and the husky howls as it goes by. Murph low growls.

The only other one was a collie that moved away. Again, the problem there was that the owner kept putting the dog on lead when she saw murph. That caused me to put him on lead and the pair of them had to be kept far apart to pass.

So we decided to try them off lead. So much better. The collie just went into a down and murph gave a very wide bearth and they went on their ways. Not friends but they worked out a better way to pass without incident.


Staring at murph is just a no no. He's like "what you looking at." Gives them a millisecond to back off. And then he makes them back off.

How he sees a dog staring through his own hairy face, i know not. But he does.

Stare at your peril!


So only 3 dogs in 8 years out of hundreds he likes. Not bad.


----------



## Boxer123

tabelmabel said:


> Murph has one or two he doesnt like but i can see how it has happened.
> 
> One is a blue roan cocker spaniel bitch. I used to talk to the owner at the top of the school lane and i think our dogs must have been eyeballing and we didnt notice til murph made a lunge.
> 
> He cannot be near that dog now, even off lead (both off lead) it stares at him and he lunges.
> 
> The other is a husky. Everytime we walked past their house the huskey was in the window staring at murph.
> 
> Then one day we saw them out. The husky came barrelling over. I must admit it was pretty scary and i did the worst thing possible. I pulled murph closer to me on his lead and a fight broke out round my legs. I should have dropped the lead.
> 
> I got bitten. On the leg!
> 
> Later we agreed to meet the dogs both off lead. Interestingly, murph was the more dominant one. The husky stayed well back when murph was off lead.
> 
> If we see them now, it is usually on the street when both are on lead. We need to stay on opposite sides of the road and the husky howls as it goes by. Murph low growls.
> 
> The only other one was a collie that moved away. Again, the problem there was that the owner kept putting the dog on lead when she saw murph. That caused me to put him on lead and the pair of them had to be kept far apart to pass.
> 
> So we decided to try them off lead. So much better. The collie just went into a down and murph gave a very wide bearth and they went on their ways. Not friends but they worked out a better way to pass without incident.
> 
> Staring at murph is just a no no. He's like "what you looking at." Gives them a millisecond to back off. And then he makes them back off.
> 
> How he sees a dog staring through his own hairy face, i know not. But he does.
> 
> Stare at your peril!
> 
> So only 3 dogs in 8 years out of hundreds he likes. Not bad.


Oh dear you got bitten  Loki's list is slightly longer than Murphys.


----------



## Jason25

Boxer123 said:


> Couldn't make it up could you it's people like this that drive me mad.


I know right. Not long now and hopefully we will be able to go a bit further and get out the way of people.



tabelmabel said:


> To be fair, they did get the dog back. Murph this morning. Top menace. Not with anyone elses dog. Not even with my friend's springer (we walked together)
> 
> With tilly. The wind was strong and that always brings out the devil in him. Poor tills was body slammed from all angles, eventually ending up slamming into my friend who almost ended up tripped over.
> 
> She put full blame on tilly who is constructed like a rugby ball. Meanwhile, i swear i saw murph laughing at a safe distance.
> 
> I liked this as that is my murphles. I did have to put him back on a lead this morning but he was definitely on a mission to be as much of a nuisance as possible.
> 
> He is knackered now though
> View attachment 462795


It's one of them ain't it, I understand dogs need off lead time, but when your dog behaves like that is it wise to them off in areas where other people walk dogs lol.

I don't mean to be judgemental of staffies, I got one myself, but I think it being a staffy put me on edge more than it would if it was another dog lol. They are full of energy and do look a bit terrifying when they are barking and running towards you :Hilarious



tabelmabel said:


> I dont think murph would take kindly to being body slammed and he never, ever body slams any other dog than till. He tries to herd her by slamming her from different angles.
> 
> It is very effective and results in her spinning into my legs (friend's legs this morn) at high velocity. Quite painful!
> 
> With other dogs murph likes to be up on his hind legs boxing with his front paws.
> 
> His very favourite dog breed to play with is labradoodle.
> 
> In fact, if you know the bouncy labradoodle personality, murph is identical to that.
> 
> Nuisance!


Daisy is a body slammer, she belly flopped a small dog before and I got some dirty looks even tho I warned the owner she doesn't play gently :Hilarious


----------



## Teddy-dog

Teddy is up for some body slamming! He’s stupid fast too so the other dogs can’t get away (unless you’re Basil or the lurcher I walk) and he likes to growl and bark and play bite necks  

disclaimer: I only let him play with dogs I know don’t mind his play style :Hilarious my little Jack Russell loves the bones off him. God knows why. But Ted is gentle with him even though he looks mad


----------



## Teddy-dog

Beautiful day today! Teddy was on top form


----------



## catz4m8z

I dont think my lot really like any other dogs TBH (well, Adam can be sociable at times!). They especially dont like the ones who are furry steamrollers and try to glomp them to death....those ones are instantly identified and told to 'back the **** off!' strenuously! LOL 
ok, it may result in getting _those_ looks coz I have small yappy dogs but really its just my lot are overt enough in their opinions that other owners can see. Usually I can see what they are seeing (a dog tensing and staring hard, or pulling on the lead or just bouncy tense and wanting to say hi by knocking them over and stomping all over them!).

and can I just say thanks alot dogs...to whoever pooped in the garden directly on a bramble branch. I didnt see it so picked up the poop, put my finger through the bramble thorn (and dog poop) thus injecting dog poop into my finger!:Banghead So good luck with your new home guys when my arm falls off...:Shifty


----------



## Boxer123

catz4m8z said:


> I dont think my lot really like any other dogs TBH (well, Adam can be sociable at times!). They especially dont like the ones who are furry steamrollers and try to glomp them to death....those ones are instantly identified and told to 'back the **** off!' strenuously! LOL
> ok, it may result in getting _those_ looks coz I have small yappy dogs but really its just my lot are overt enough in their opinions that other owners can see. Usually I can see what they are seeing (a dog tensing and staring hard, or pulling on the lead or just bouncy tense and wanting to say hi by knocking them over and stomping all over them!).
> 
> and can I just say thanks alot dogs...to whoever pooped in the garden directly on a bramble branch. I didnt see it so picked up the poop, put my finger through the bramble thorn (and dog poop) thus injecting dog poop into my finger!:Banghead So good luck with your new home guys when my arm falls off...:Shifty


Oh dear !


----------



## Lurcherlad

Boxer123 said:


> They may well have got him back but it is horrible when you have a dog flying towards you barking. I'm at my happiest when I can see someone has full control.
> 
> And I don't believe a word of what you are saying about lovely Murphy


And more by luck than judgement if they said "can't, he don't listen"! 

It can be very unnerving having a loose dog heading towards you and your dog, while barking, etc.


----------



## Boxer123

Lurcherlad said:


> And more by luck than judgement if they said "can't, he don't listen"!
> 
> It can be very unnerving having a loose dog heading towards you and your dog, while barking, etc.


I hate this without my dogs, as a runner I'm often chased or barked at. I get very worried when I'm with Loki (I know it makes it worse but I can't help it) Sox is good and will be tucked behind me but I also worry of Loki reacts a dog will attack him because he's reacted.

I just want to walk in peace. We had another lovely quiet walk today in the woods. It's hard work to get to them up hill through a muddy field I think it's putting everyone else off.


----------



## tabelmabel

Jason25 said:


> I don't mean to be judgemental of staffies, I got one myself, but I think it being a staffy put me on edge more than it would if it was another dog lol. They are full of energy and do look a bit terrifying when they are barking and running towards you :Hilarious


Oh yeah - that does remind me of probably murphs' worst dog fight. I must have blanked that one and put it to a corner of my mind . . .

It was another staring one. And it was staffies. Murph started it, though he was actually minding his own business.

We were in a park. Rare for me. Horrible day. Thick fog. Park empty. My dogs both off lead and murph had found a ball. He was just standing holding it in his mouth and i was chatting to someone with no dogs.

After a time, 2 staffies came flying towards us through the thick fog. Hotly pursued by 2 owners (a couple)

The dogs were friendly and all would have been well had murph not had a ball in his mouth. So he stared at the staffy. But the staffy did not back up. Murph was not up for play.

Murph lunged. Within a second, both staffs were on top of murph. He is no match for a staffy.

Luckily the male owner managed to grab both his dogs off. Murph limped up like he'd done 10 rounds with mike tyson, one of the staffies mouths pouring with blood.

The staff had put its own teeth through its lip. Murphs' joint had popped out and quick popped back in again.

All ended well, fortunately. That was the only one where i was a bit concerned as if the male owner hadnt been there, i dont know if i could have got those staffies off of murph.



Jason25 said:


> It's one of them ain't it, I understand dogs need off lead time, but when your dog behaves like that is it wise to them off in areas where other people walk dogs lol.


Ha ha yes - always controversial on pf and i think a lot depends on where you live. I dont live in a dog neutral area. Im very much in a dog positive area where most dogs are off lead, most people love dogs, most dogs are decent (yes, they can barrel in but they arent agressive) and no one minds a jot.

Even where murph has run in and i have apologised, the universal response is "oh, dont worry, it's fine, it's fine" and of course murph gets lots of attention for his misdemenour which isnt ideal but it is all just nice and relaxed.

Mostly.

Sod's law now im in line for an unpleasant altercation:Hilarious

Im lucky and glad i live where i live.


----------



## Lurcherlad

@Boxer123 - this: "but I also worry of Loki reacts a dog will attack him because he's reacted".

Which the owner of the loose dog never seems to consider 

I "rescued" Jack's BFF (FA greyhound) and her owner on more than one occasion from so called "friendly" marauders.

Seeing my friend trying desperately to keep the dogs apart in case it all kicked off and on the verge of tears, I would use Jack as a decoy to lure the nuisance dog away and over to us so I could get hold of it and wait for it's owner to come and retrieve it!

Once they'd gone I could then comfort my friend and Jack would comfort his! We'd then have a little walk together to reset and end on a positive.

I guess the only thing that might change the attitude of some owners with nuisance dogs is if they end up in the same boat as those with the reactive dogs one day? Though, sadly, that will probably mean their dog had come a cropper by approaching the wrong dog one day 

Same friend is a runner too and regularly gets accosted, barked at, chased or jumped on and smeared in mud by loose dogs! Lucky if she even gets an apology.


----------



## tabelmabel

Boxer123 said:


> I hate this without my dogs, as a runner I'm often chased or barked at.


I can honestly say neither of mine do this and i have never seen it done even though i often walk on a cycle path frequented by runners and cyclists.

Lovely pics @Teddy-dog


----------



## Boxer123

tabelmabel said:


> I can honestly say neither of mine do this and i have never seen it done even though i often walk on a cycle path frequented by runners and cyclists.
> 
> Lovely pics @Teddy-dog


I have been chased loads I've learned to slow down if I see an on lead dog and alert the owner I'm passing. Given half a chance loki would chase one or a cyclist. Sometimes he looks at me like, 'come on mum let's get them.'


----------



## tabelmabel

Lurcherlad said:


> @Boxer123 - this: "but I also worry of Loki reacts a dog will attack him because he's reacted".
> 
> Which the owner of the loose dog never seems to consider


Yes. I do have this worry myself as murph is _not_ friendly if he is _on _lead and a loose dog barrels in.

This is rare as murph is off lead at all times unless we are standing chatting in a car park - i cant even get close to another on lead dog with murph, unless he knows the dog.

Off lead, he is fine with all dogs and can show the body language he needs to, but on lead he is changed.

That is why the fight broke out when the husky ran in.

It is a difficult one. Murphy never approaches the wrong dog. I have seen tilly make a mistake but murphy never. He just knows.

Tilly went running to an off lead dog. It didnt do anything. It just stood stock still. Murph set off with her. But he pulled up short and stayed away. I thought that was very interesting.

She is not nearly as good at reading other dogs as murph is.

She doesnt mind dogs coming into her on or off lead. She is really gentle. Confident. But totally non confrontational


----------



## Teddy-dog

tabelmabel said:


> I can honestly say neither of mine do this and i have never seen it done even though i often walk on a cycle path frequented by runners and cyclists.
> 
> Lovely pics @Teddy-dog


thank you!

Teddy has never tried to chase people or bikes or anything like that either thankfully. I can let him loose when it's just people around as he's not interested.

As a horse rider I get chased by dogs quite often! And it's very annoying! Especially when I'm on popular riding routes so people should really expect horses to be about. The other day me and mum were out with our horses and we'd turned off the road onto a bridle path. It goes straight for a little while then turns 90 degrees left. We'd got round the left bit and were a fair way up the track when a dog comes absolutely bolting up behind us. Of course scares the horses and they both take off for a few strides up the track. They are good and they do stop quite quickly so we stopped and waited for the dog to bugger off. Once it'd gone we carried on our way and we turn right down another track and a guy comes running past the turning with the dog that chased us (out for a run not chasing it, he'd got in on the lead). He asked us if his dog chased us and we said yes. He did apologise but said that he'd seen us turn the corner when he was coming up to the turning off the road and didn't think she'd run that far  so he obviously knew she would chase a horse!


----------



## Jason25

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 462804
> 
> 
> I just want to walk in peace.


A peaceful walk is becoming incredibly hard to find at the moment lol.



tabelmabel said:


> Oh yeah - that does remind me of probably murphs' worst dog fight. I must have blanked that one and put it to a corner of my mind . . .
> 
> It was another staring one. And it was staffies. Murph started it, though he was actually minding his own business.
> 
> We were in a park. Rare for me. Horrible day. Thick fog. Park empty. My dogs both off lead and murph had found a ball. He was just standing holding it in his mouth and i was chatting to someone with no dogs.
> 
> After a time, 2 staffies came flying towards us through the thick fog. Hotly pursued by 2 owners (a couple)
> 
> The dogs were friendly and all would have been well had murph not had a ball in his mouth. So he stared at the staffy. But the staffy did not back up. Murph was not up for play.
> 
> Murph lunged. Within a second, both staffs were on top of murph. He is no match for a staffy.
> 
> Luckily the male owner managed to grab both his dogs off. Murph limped up like he'd done 10 rounds with mike tyson, one of the staffies mouths pouring with blood.
> 
> The staff had put its own teeth through its lip. Murphs' joint had popped out and quick popped back in again.
> 
> All ended well, fortunately. That was the only one where i was a bit concerned as if the male owner hadnt been there, i dont know if i could have got those staffies off of murph.
> 
> Ha ha yes - always controversial on pf and i think a lot depends on where you live. I dont live in a dog neutral area. Im very much in a dog positive area where most dogs are off lead, most people love dogs, most dogs are decent (yes, they can barrel in but they arent agressive) and no one minds a jot.
> 
> Even where murph has run in and i have apologised, the universal response is "oh, dont worry, it's fine, it's fine" and of course murph gets lots of attention for his misdemenour which isnt ideal but it is all just nice and relaxed.
> 
> Mostly.
> 
> Sod's law now im in line for an unpleasant altercation:Hilarious
> 
> Im lucky and glad i live where i live.


I was always under the impression it's bad to let your off lead dog run up to dogs on lead?

sad to say I live in an area full of morons who ain't dog savvy lol



tabelmabel said:


> I can honestly say neither of mine do this and i have never seen it done even though i often walk on a cycle path frequented by runners and cyclists.
> 
> Lovely pics @Teddy-dog


never forget the time I was sat in traffic and this bloke is walking a GSD on a head collar, a young girl about 10 came riding past and spooked the dog, it exploded, flipping about on the leash like a fish while screaming. So luckily no one got hurt lol.


----------



## tabelmabel

Mine are ok with horses. Murph was helped by a horse rider in the woods when he was small and i think it trained him for life.

I was holding him back and the horse rider said fine to let him go (this is what you get where i live, very relaxed!)

Anyway i did and puppy murph was right into the horse's legs and the rider just kept turning her horse towards him and driving him back. He lost interest super fast.

I call him in when we see horses and he comes in right away. He has no excitement, fear or any response or interest at all.


Tilly was out at the stables from an early age so she is used to them.


----------



## tabelmabel

Jason25 said:


> I was always under the impression it's bad to let your off lead dog run up to dogs on lead?


It is. Did i say it wasn't?


----------



## Jason25

tabelmabel said:


> It is. Did i say it wasn't?


No I read your post wrong sorry lol


----------



## Arny

tabelmabel said:


> Even where murph has run in and i have apologised, the universal response is "oh, dont worry, it's fine, it's fine"


I often say this although I'm rarely actually fine with it, I'm just not going to cause anything for what is hopefully a split second moment.

This really annoying dog has come up to us on several occasions and I've still not said anything. It winds Tilly up as it bounces around and runs back and forth just out of reach.
The owners response "don't let her (Tilly) pull you" or "hold onto her". We've passed on the road before, both dogs on lead, with not a peep from either so it could all be easily avoided.
I have vowed to finally speak up if it happens again.


----------



## Boxer123

Arny said:


> I often say this although I'm rarely actually fine with it, I'm just not going to cause anything for what is hopefully a split second moment.
> 
> This really annoying dog has come up to us on several occasions and I've still not said anything. It winds Tilly up as it bounces around and runs back and forth just out of reach.
> The owners response "don't let her (Tilly) pull you" or "hold onto her". We've passed on the road before, both dogs on lead, with not a peep from either so it could all be easily avoided.
> I have vowed to finally speak up if it happens again.


I've said the same thing when inside I'm super irritated. A collie tried to herd Sox the other day and then stole his ball the women thanked me for being so nice when inside I was thinking (muppet) she never uses a lead though I just give up.


----------



## tabelmabel

No worries - murph was off lead in the park but the same thing would have happened had he been on lead - those staffies were heading right for us and the owners couldnt stop them.

But murph started the fight, no doubt about it. And if he hadnt had a ball in his mouth all would have been well.


I dont let him carry balls now. He is very possessive over them.



What is nice about having this chat embedded in random chat is that we can all chat in a civilised way without getting snipey at each other!

I usually avoid any threads on this sort of subject as they all head down the same route.


Yes there are dogs that run in where i live. Sometimes that dog is murph but, even where things have taken a nasty turn, we have all remained civilised. No abuse, just apologies all round and all has been well.


So far . . . .im jinxing it, i know i am


----------



## Boxer123

tabelmabel said:


> No worries - murph was off lead in the park but the same thing would have happened had he been on lead - those staffies were heading right for us and the owners couldnt stop them.
> 
> But murph started the fight, no doubt about it. And if he hadnt had a ball in his mouth all would have been well.
> 
> I dont let him carry balls now. He is very possessive over them.
> 
> What is nice about having this chat embedded in random chat is that we can all chat in a civilised way without getting snipey at each other!
> 
> I usually avoid any threads on this sort of subject as they all head down the same route.
> 
> Yes there are dogs that run in where i live. Sometimes that dog is murph but, even where things have taken a nasty turn, we have all remained civilised. No abuse, just apologies all round and all has been well.
> 
> So far . . . .im jinxing it, i know i am


An apology always goes a long way I think i had a teenage lab dash across two fields towards Loki owner in tow. Loki was actually fine as it was a female dog. The owner arrived red faced from running apologising mortified incase the dog had jumped on me. I was grateful for the apology and no harm has been done. We have all been there (I did give her my trainers name as she said she was struggling)


----------



## tabelmabel

Arny said:


> I often say this although I'm rarely actually fine with it, I'm just not going to cause anything for what is hopefully a split second moment.


Well yes that is a consideration but the 'it's fine' is usually followed by major murph admiration and friendly chat.

In fact an example from this morning where murph and till recalled perfectly. They were running along a path and i saw an older couple coming with their dog.

Whistled. My pair were straight back. I held them in at the side whilst they passed and all the way they are saying "we dont mind, it's fine, no need to hold them there"

I said id hang onto them as i was worried they might get bowled over and we shared a laugh about the wind having got into murph.

They seemed genuine and relaxed. There wasnt even a hint of annoyance.

Would have been different had they been bowled over im quite sure but, a pleasant exchange.


----------



## Jason25

Arny said:


> I often say this although I'm rarely actually fine with it, I'm just not going to cause anything for what is hopefully a split second moment.
> 
> This really annoying dog has come up to us on several occasions and I've still not said anything. It winds Tilly up as it bounces around and runs back and forth just out of reach.
> The owners response "don't let her (Tilly) pull you" or "hold onto her". We've passed on the road before, both dogs on lead, with not a peep from either so it could all be easily avoided.
> I have vowed to finally speak up if it happens again.





Boxer123 said:


> I've said the same thing when inside I'm super irritated. A collie tried to herd Sox the other day and then stole his ball the women thanked me for being so nice when inside I was thinking (muppet) she never uses a lead though I just give up.


You see I'm the total opposite, I never really think before I open my mouth and just blurt it out. I'm sure they are thinking god this guy sounds like a right dick :Hilarious:Hilarious but nothing is going to change until you take a stand and say something lol.


tabelmabel said:


> No worries - murph was off lead in the park but the same thing would have happened had he been on lead - those staffies were heading right for us and the owners couldnt stop them.
> 
> But murph started the fight, no doubt about it. And if he hadnt had a ball in his mouth all would have been well.
> 
> I dont let him carry balls now. He is very possessive over them.
> 
> What is nice about having this chat embedded in random chat is that we can all chat in a civilised way without getting snipey at each other!
> 
> I usually avoid any threads on this sort of subject as they all head down the same route.
> 
> Yes there are dogs that run in where i live. Sometimes that dog is murph but, even where things have taken a nasty turn, we have all remained civilised. No abuse, just apologies all round and all has been well.
> 
> So far . . . .im jinxing it, i know i am


I think I read the bit wrong about you living in a dog positive area and somehow came to the conclusion off lead dogs go up to other dogs on or off lead :Facepalm my bad 

My friends parents have a staffy and so does his grandad, both boys who loving playing with each other, they can get a little bit over the top and have to have time outs before it escalates. One day he had to look after the pair of them, he's let them out in the garden and just left them to chill/play. Only to hear a massive fight break out between them.

He said it was one of the scariest situations he's been in, he couldn't break them up. He said he tried smacking the pair of them with a ball thrower but they wasn't fazed by it what so ever. However spraying them with a hose pipe stopped it. One of them had a small cut on his neck but they were fine. He said the noise that they made sounded just pure nasty so can't imagine how it made you feel with murph. I'm glad he came out of it okay!!

oh yeah he refuses to look after the pair of them together now :Hilarious but funny thing is they are still good as gold with each other, no bad blood between them lol


----------



## Arny

tabelmabel said:


> Yes there are dogs that run in where i live. Sometimes that dog is murph but, even where things have taken a nasty turn, we have all remained civilised. No abuse, just apologies all round and all has been well.


That's the main thing. I'm certainly not one that wants all dogs on leads at all times and I completely understand no dog is perfect all of the time.
Just for more people to be aware of their surroundings I guess. When I reel my dog in, because I use a felxi, and put it on the opposite side to their dog you hope that would signal something.


----------



## rottiemum

Lurcherlad said:


> @Boxer123 - this: "but I also worry of Loki reacts a dog will attack him because he's reacted".
> 
> Which the owner of the loose dog never seems to consider
> 
> I "rescued" Jack's BFF (FA greyhound) and her owner on more than one occasion from so called "friendly" marauders.
> 
> Seeing my friend trying desperately to keep the dogs apart in case it all kicked off and on the verge of tears, I would use Jack as a decoy to lure the nuisance dog away and over to us so I could get hold of it and wait for it's owner to come and retrieve it!
> 
> Once they'd gone I could then comfort my friend and Jack would comfort his! We'd then have a little walk together to reset and end on a positive.
> 
> I guess the only thing that might change the attitude of some owners with nuisance dogs is if they end up in the same boat as those with the reactive dogs one day? Though, sadly, that will probably mean their dog had come a cropper by approaching the wrong dog one day
> 
> Same friend is a runner too and regularly gets accosted, barked at, chased or jumped on and smeared in mud by loose dogs! Lucky if she even gets an apology.


As an owner of reactive dogs (My last 2), and now one that would be a total nuisance if allowed; I am determined that he will not be allowed to be a nuisance!


----------



## tabelmabel

Jason25 said:


> I think I read the bit wrong about you living in a dog positive area and somehow came to the conclusion off lead dogs go up to other dogs on or lead :Facepalm my bad


Oh - they can do!! The unwritten rule is that if an oncoming dog is on lead, leave alone.

Off lead, fine to mingle.

And most dogs will be off lead.

And most are fine. We are all very understanding of pups in training, blown recalls. Mostly.

The agressive altercations and abusive exhanges, fending off dogs with walking poles, kicking them.

Honestly. I have never seen that. I felt i had entered some alien world when i first joined pf. Most dogs are decent, friendly and dog positive. By dog positive, i dont mean they are barelling off towards every dog they see. That isnt the case. And nor is any other dog. Mostly it just involves walking along and passing other dogs off lead. They might sniff. They might ignore and walk on by. They might have a short chase. It isnt a mad free for all at all.

Occasionally, there is going to be that dog that hangs about too long, no owner in sight for quite a while. The odd barrel. But im confident that my dogs can take all comers in their stride. Which is relaxing.

The only person i know that trains dog neutral here is the gundog trainer. I can see the point of it but it isnt practical for where i live. Dogs are going to come near my dogs. And im ok with it. It isnt heavily populated though. Busier since lockdown.

If i tell you in an average hour, we might see between 3 and 10 other dogs tops, that will give an idea.

I dont want to give the impression that it is just tons of out of control dogs all running wild. It isnt anything like that at all.

The vast majority have a good recall and are close by the owners. We really are just walking by.

But the dogs can come together during that walk by. People are very relaxed about that.


----------



## tabelmabel

Arny said:


> Just for more people to be aware of their surroundings I guess. When I reel my dog in, because I use a felxi, and put it on the opposite side to their dog you hope that would signal something.


Totally on the same page as you here. In fact that is a nuisance round here.

If i see someone oncoming with a dog on flexi, i get both mine right in at the side. I dont let mine approach any on lead.

And murph can be agressive when restrained. So it is flipping annoying when the passers by dont lock the flexi and let it extend right over to us.

There are a few annoying things like that, no doubt about it


----------



## Jason25

tabelmabel said:


> Oh - they can do!! The unwritten rule is that if an oncoming dog is on lead, leave alone.
> 
> Off lead, fine to mingle.
> 
> And most dogs will be off lead.
> 
> And most are fine. We are all very understanding of pups in training, blown recalls. Mostly.
> 
> The agressive altercations and abusive exhanges, fending off dogs with walking poles, kicking them.
> 
> Honestly. I have never seen that. I felt i had entered some alien world when i first joined pf. Most dogs are decent, friendly and dog positive. By dog positive, i dont mean they are barelling off towards every dog they see. That isnt the case. And nor is any other dog. Mostly it just involves walking along and passing other dogs off lead. They might sniff. They might ignore and walk on by. They might have a short chase. It isnt a mad free for all at all.
> 
> Occasionally, there is going to be that dog that hangs about too long, no owner in sight for quite a while. The odd barrel. But im confident that my dogs can take all comers in their stride. Which is relaxing.
> 
> The only person i know that trains dog neutral here is the gundog trainer. I can see the point of it but it isnt practical for where i live. Dogs are going to come near my dogs. And im ok with it. It isnt heavily populated though. Busier since lockdown.
> 
> If i tell you in an average hour, we might see between 3 and 10 other dogs tops, that will give an idea.
> 
> I dont want to give the impression that it is just tons of out of control dogs all running wild. It isnt anything like that at all.
> 
> The vast majority have a good recall and are close by the owners. We really are just walking by.
> 
> But the dogs can come together during that walk by. People are very relaxed about that.


I might have to move to your area :Hilarious

where I am I live in a highly populated area, probably 800 - 1,000 people on my street. If I do a walk around the block I will see a good 15 or so other people walking mainly with dogs. This is cool because we can easily cross the road to avoid each other. But walking around the streets is pretty boring lol

The woods we used to go to I would see at least 30 or more dogs within a 2 hour walk, most of them off lead and will come over to mine who will be on lead. They mean well but it's a pain in the butt when they circle around your dog and then yours trying to give chase lol. It's only a small handful that will put theirs on a leash or recall them if they yours on a lead :Facepalm

I went there beginning on lockdown and it was rammed, people parked on the verges etc so you can imagine how many people and dogs were there lol we avoid that place now lol.

The local park/playing field is a joke, it's a free for all, people turn up and just let the dogs off. Not our sort of place lol.

our place is walking the moors, big open space and easy to avoid people.

my problem is with daisy is she can be reactive towards strangers but likes other dogs. I would love for her to be able to play with other dogs off lead but I can't just let her off in case she goes over to the owners and reacts (it's never happened and I don't want it to lol)


----------



## Boxer123

I can be out for an hour and see no one today’s woodland walk not another soul. Yesterday out for 2.5 hours saw two dogs in total. It’s nice until the weekend we avoid certain routes. In the summer I’m up at dawn and see no one.


----------



## Jason25

If anyone is looking for a good chew, try buffalo skin, my local pet shop sells it for £2.20 for a dried piece, I cut a small bit off with a saw and it lasted for 20 minutes


----------



## Lurcherlad

Arny said:


> I often say this although I'm rarely actually fine with it, I'm just not going to cause anything for what is hopefully a split second moment.
> 
> This really annoying dog has come up to us on several occasions and I've still not said anything. It winds Tilly up as it bounces around and runs back and forth just out of reach.
> The owners response "don't let her (Tilly) pull you" or "hold onto her". We've passed on the road before, both dogs on lead, with not a peep from either so it could all be easily avoided.
> I have vowed to finally speak up if it happens again.


If you explain politely that you are really trying to work on her pulling etc. but when other dogs get in her face it's impossible. She needs to have some space in order to relax - then be praised.

Jack would get so excited (and a bit anxious) in the early days and spin like a top!

I'd say that Jack was friendly (as they always assumed he wasn't) but really doesn't like being jumped on or his bits licked and he's too polite and submissive, so I have to protect him.

Explaining has had the desired effect with most owners who really just didn't understand that concept before.

Of course, one or two are just ignorant and inconsiderate 

I'm understanding at first but after 2 or 3 occasions I explain politely, then I get a little more stern, eventually resorting to a raised voice and fruity language and threatening contacting the Dog Warden & Police if pushed


----------



## Arny

Jason25 said:


> where I am I live in a highly populated area, probably 800 - 1,000 people on my street.


Wow. That's far more than my whole village.
I live in a popular walking area but often see no one, likely due to the number of different walks around here.


----------



## Arny

Lurcherlad said:


> If you explain politely that you are really trying to work on her pulling etc. but when other dogs get in her face it's impossible. She needs to have some space in order to relax - then be praised.
> 
> Jack would get so excited (and a bit anxious) in the early days and spin like a top!
> 
> I'd say that Jack was friendly (as they always assumed he wasn't) but really doesn't like being jumped on or his bits licked and he's too polite and submissive, so I have to protect him.
> 
> Explaining has had the desired effect with most owners who really just didn't understand that concept before.
> 
> Of course, one or two are just ignorant and inconsiderate


I'll definitely try this, thank you.
Its an older man and I think he just thinks its a bit of fun/game but it isn't for me especially when I'm working on her ignoring dogs.


----------



## Teddy-dog

tabelmabel said:


> Mine are ok with horses. Murph was helped by a horse rider in the woods when he was small and i think it trained him for life.
> 
> I was holding him back and the horse rider said fine to let him go (this is what you get where i live, very relaxed!)
> 
> Anyway i did and puppy murph was right into the horse's legs and the rider just kept turning her horse towards him and driving him back. He lost interest super fast.
> 
> I call him in when we see horses and he comes in right away. He has no excitement, fear or any response or interest at all.
> 
> Tilly was out at the stables from an early age so she is used to them.


I am quite relaxed about dogs really. my horse is generally good with dogs when he can see them. I don't expect everyone to put them on the lead if we pass as long as they'll leave me alone. I've stopped for scared puppies to have a better look before. But people do just let their dogs charge up to us and they always go round the back legs. Lucky my boy doesn't kick but if he did he could seriously injure some of them! We see a pointer regularly, the owner is always miles behind and his dog runs up and charges and barks and goes off and comes back doing the same. I spend ages turning my boy around to face the dog and trying to see him off until the owner meanders around the corner or something and doesn't apologise just attempts to recall his dog. I had a collie come up and try to nip his back legs once! My mum was on foot and saw it coming so shooed it but the owners didn't even acknowledge it happened.


----------



## O2.0

Brace for the cute 






This was the other night, it was miserable cold rain outside and Penny was out for the night. I make her go out one more time right before we go to bed, she usually jumps at the chance to chase a critter or bark at the possum regularly comes to check and see if I've cleaned up the cat food leftovers, but not this time :Hilarious


----------



## Boxer123

O2.0 said:


> Brace for the cute
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was the other night, it was miserable cold rain outside and Penny was out for the night. I make her go out one more time right before we go to bed, she usually jumps at the chance to chase a critter or bark at the possum regularly comes to check and see if I've cleaned up the cat food leftovers, but not this time :Hilarious


Oh bless her she looked so snuggly.


----------



## Beth78

Oh my


O2.0 said:


> Brace for the cute
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was the other night, it was miserable cold rain outside and Penny was out for the night. I make her go out one more time right before we go to bed, she usually jumps at the chance to chase a critter or bark at the possum regularly comes to check and see if I've cleaned up the cat food leftovers, but not this time :Hilarious


 Goodness that was too much, she was so snuggly warm in there.


----------



## ECT

O2.0 said:


> Brace for the cute
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was the other night, it was miserable cold rain outside and Penny was out for the night. I make her go out one more time right before we go to bed, she usually jumps at the chance to chase a critter or bark at the possum regularly comes to check and see if I've cleaned up the cat food leftovers, but not this time :Hilarious


Oh my goodness, what a darling! She's so cute


----------



## margy

Ahh poor Penny having to brave the cold. She looked so snug in her cocoon of blanket.


----------



## Boxer123

A fun but wet afternoon...


----------



## Boxer123




----------



## O2.0

That enclosed field looks perfect for the boys @Boxer123 nice!

Penny had no problem braving the cold this morning because she chased a rabbit, dove in to the underbrush, mooched about in there, and emerged looking like this. I didn't take a photo of her underside, that's even filthier. I'm going to buy her a bunch of cheap, brown coats, the pretty pink ones just don't work for her. At least the coat is intact, I figured it would be at least a little ripped by now!


----------



## Boxer123

O2.0 said:


> That enclosed field looks perfect for the boys @Boxer123 nice!
> 
> Penny had no problem braving the cold this morning because she chased a rabbit, dove in to the underbrush, mooched about in there, and emerged looking like this. I didn't take a photo of her underside, that's even filthier. I'm going to buy her a bunch of cheap, brown coats, the pretty pink ones just don't work for her. At least the coat is intact, I figured it would be at least a little ripped by now!
> 
> View attachment 462869


They love it loki gets to go bananas. I think Penny suits pink at least it helps you see her.


----------



## rottiemum

Well Chase has been getting better on his walks. Not pulling and starting to look at me when he sees something like people or dogs. Even when a jogger passed in front of us!
And we met the 2 golden retrievers on our street today. The one is elderly and has a bit of dementia so he was just in his own world. The younger one had a sniff and then stood with his head over Chase's back. Chase came and stood behind me.
I think the younger one might be remembering Dougie (who was not friendly).
Anyway, we seem to be making progress!


----------



## O2.0

Yay for progress with Chase. I bet he's going to change by leaps and bounds with you. Nothing better than seeing a dog in the right place to reach their potential


----------



## rottiemum

We need to go to the private field near us soon. He's got a new favourite toy - I stopped at b&m the other day and got a big squeaky ball. OH is currently playing fetch in the living room.
Amongst the remains of dead stuffed toys...there's a monkey tail under my chair, a duck head under the table, and stuffing everywhere...:Hilarious


----------



## Boxer123

Loki is broken


----------



## Jason25

We drove to the woods this evening in hope of it being quiet... it was awesome, pitch black, wind blowing through the trees and a bit of rain.

Daisy loved it and had lots of sniffs, she’s having a kong now and hopefully passes out afterwards :Hilarious. We seen 2 people and 2 dogs, I don’t think many people like walking in the woods in the dark but we loved it. Thinking about going in the morning before it gets light  I think it’s done us both good


----------



## Guest

It's so hot here today.


----------



## Jason25

Not keen on the walk idea this morning, looks like she's gonna attack if I put the leash on :Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Boxer123

Jason25 said:


> View attachment 462879
> 
> 
> Not keen on the walk idea this morning, looks like she's gonna attack if I put the leash on :Hilarious:Hilarious


I got the boxers up at 6 they were not happy !


----------



## Jason25

Boxer123 said:


> I got the boxers up at 6 they were not happy !


Daisy doesn't do early mornings in the winter :Hilarious

Dogs are such funny characters ain't they. So we go to the woods, get out the car and daisy is having none of it. I'm not sure if she heard or smelt something but she didn't want to walk, trying to back out of her harness and get back to the car. It could of been the weather as well because it was raining.

Anyway we abandoned the walk and headed home, we stopped off at a farm that has a field and we used that. She flew out of the car and had mad zoomies in the field, completely not fazed by the weather lol. Such a funny little dog and it's mad how everything has to be on her terms :Hilarious:Hilarious

By the time we got back to the car I had a dog covered in water, mud and snot :Hungover:Hilarious


----------



## Boxer123

Jason25 said:


> Daisy doesn't do early mornings in the winter :Hilarious
> 
> Dogs are such funny characters ain't they. So we go to the woods, get out the car and daisy is having none of it. I'm not sure if she heard or smelt something but she didn't want to walk, trying to back out of her harness and get back to the car. It could of been the weather as well because it was raining.
> 
> Anyway we abandoned the walk and headed home, we stopped off at a farm that has a field and we used that. She flew out of the car and had mad zoomies in the field, completely not fazed by the weather lol. Such a funny little dog and it's mad how everything has to be on her terms :Hilarious:Hilarious
> 
> By the time we got back to the car I had a dog covered in water, mud and snot :Hungover:Hilarious
> View attachment 462883


Lokis the same knows what he wants where he wants to walk.


----------



## Beth78

I used to have a greyhound who would stick to exactly the same walk every day, if you tried to cross the road at a new spot she would put the brakes on, if we tried somewhere new she wouldn't get out of the car.
The feild we walked her in is now part of the cemetery so no dogs can go there anymore which is a big shame as it was a nice little community.


----------



## Jason25

Boxer123 said:


> Lokis the same knows what he wants where he wants to walk.





Beth78 said:


> I used to have a greyhound who would stick to exactly the same walk every day, if you tried to cross the road at a new spot she would put the brakes on, if we tried somewhere new she wouldn't get out of the car.
> The feild we walked her in is now part of the cemetery so no dogs can go there anymore which is a big shame as it was a nice little community.


It's interesting ain't it. I would love to know what goes through their heads


----------



## Beth78

Whisp is busy dreaming about rabbits.


----------



## tabelmabel

Nothing much to report on random doggy chat from me. Except i have ordered a dremmel for my dogs.

I have been really lax in visiting my susan garratt recallers course of late (though i am super pleased with tills recall atm, even off a squirrel yesterday!) Anyway, i went in there to find a whole new course has opened up on pedicure!

So i have ordered susan's recommended dremmel and will have her guide me through step by step.

I do love the course but susan can be a bit overwhelming at times as she constantly visits my email box with podcasts and news. I had to take a break as i cant keep up with her even in lockdown.

She is a brilliant motivator though. She even has a podcast on what to do when you dont feel motivated!

So yesterday, i thought i must get in the mode now my jigsaws are complete. So i selelected a game day of susan's and pressed play.

Tilly _loves_ susan! As soon as her voice comes on, Tills is there like "yay! What are we doing now?!"

So we did a few things and even murphles put in a good effort.

I have the course til august 31st, i have done all the games once (there are 40)

but i should now have time to polish them up, do the pedicure course and get more of the other stuff looked at. I wish i had a tenth of susan's energy and drive!

OH is away out with the dogs just now. At least the rain has stopped


----------



## Lurcherlad

We’re having a lazy Saturday and Jack’s only been out in the garden so far.

We’re planning a short trip in the car to a village green with a pond for a gentle stroll and some fish & chips to eat in the car .... will order Jack a sausage


----------



## Lurcherlad

Jack enjoyed his sausage .... now chillin on the Green


----------



## 3dogs2cats

Lurcherlad said:


> Jack enjoyed his sausage .... now chillin on the Green
> 
> View attachment 462935


 Its Sunny!! Not only has Tuck got chip shop sausage envy he is now, having had to endure a very wet and windy walk ( his fault he wanted to go until he got out there!), very envious of the sunshine and a lie down on a walk! He informs me in future all walks must include a sausage and a nice little snooze on a blankie in the sunshine


----------



## Boxer123

Happy boys !!


----------



## Veba

Hoping it's easier to jump in to the chat here than it is on Zoom 

Hi everyone 

This is Reilly on the hunt for faeries today. He couldn't quite reach!


----------



## Boxer123

Veba said:


> Hoping it's easier to jump in to the chat here than it is on Zoom
> 
> Hi everyone
> 
> This is Reilly on the hunt for faeries today. He couldn't quite reach!
> View attachment 462963


He looks very handsome we don't see enough of Reilly.


----------



## Veba

Boxer123 said:


> He looks very handsome we don't see enough of Reilly.


Thank you, he is very handsome (not that I'm biased or anything) 

I can easily fix the lack of photos


----------



## Jason25

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 462948
> View attachment 462949
> View attachment 462950
> Happy boys !!


I have just noticed that the D ring on the front of Loki's harness is facing the other way now :Watching:Hilarious


----------



## Teddy-dog

Veba said:


> Thank you, he is very handsome (not that I'm biased or anything)
> 
> I can easily fix the lack of photos
> View attachment 462965


He is a lovely boy!


----------



## Guest

Elliot is a real little mountain goat.


----------



## O2.0

Jason25 said:


> It's interesting ain't it. I would love to know what goes through their heads


Silly girl! She was probably spooked at something in the woods, and then when you got to the field she had zoomies in relief and as a de-stress. Zoomies are a good way to blow off stress, dogs zoomie for all sorts of reasons, stress/worry is one of them 

Random for today, Penny being Penny  She's such a busy dog!!


----------



## Jason25

O2.0 said:


> Silly girl! She was probably spooked at something in the woods, and then when you got to the field she had zoomies in relief and as a de-stress. Zoomies are a good way to blow off stress, dogs zoomie for all sorts of reasons, stress/worry is one of them
> 
> Random for today, Penny being Penny  She's such a busy dog!!


Bates just strolling off like 'that dog is mad ' she's a right little character and seems very happy


----------



## O2.0

Jason25 said:


> Bates just strolling off like 'that dog is mad ' she's a right little character and seems very happy


Bates used to be just as busy as Penny  We used to spend hours down at the creek when he was younger, him chasing water bugs, kids playing. Good times  
Penny is indeed a little character, we're having tons of fun with her!


----------



## Veba

O2.0 said:


> Silly girl! She was probably spooked at something in the woods, and then when you got to the field she had zoomies in relief and as a de-stress. Zoomies are a good way to blow off stress, dogs zoomie for all sorts of reasons, stress/worry is one of them
> 
> Random for today, Penny being Penny  She's such a busy dog!!


Reilly needs jumping tips from Penny. I'll have to see if I can upload a video of him from a few weeks ago making a terrible job of it. Is it just YouTube I can link to?

I think Reilly would like Penny. He loves that kind of fun.


----------



## Boxer123

Just running


----------



## Teddy-dog

Me and OH are sat next to each other on the sofa but someone doesn't like that and needs to sit i between us. He will stare like this for ages


----------



## Boxer123

Teddy-dog said:


> Me and OH are sat next to each other on the sofa but someone doesn't like that and needs to sit i between us. He will stare like this for ages
> 
> View attachment 463001
> View attachment 463002


Loki does this with me and Sox and then will squeeze his butt into the tiniest space available.


----------



## Sarah H

Teddy-dog said:


> Me and OH are sat next to each other on the sofa but someone doesn't like that and needs to sit i between us. He will stare like this for ages
> 
> View attachment 463001
> View attachment 463002


Lol yeah Fly will do this as he likes to be snuggled between 2 people. We always make room because we're softies


----------



## Magyarmum

We've still got snow, it's bitterly cold and the paths are icy and slippery. Yesterday we did some training on the driveway.

The Schnauzer boys practicing their "stay".


----------



## O2.0

Veba said:


> Is it just YouTube I can link to?


Yes, I upload from my phone on to youtube, then share the link on here. 
I can upload photos straight from my phone on here, but not videos.


----------



## Teddy-dog

Sarah H said:


> Lol yeah Fly will do this as he likes to be snuggled between 2 people. We always make room because we're softies


Yes we always make room too


----------



## ECT

Thea had her first bath today. The actual bath was good, she sat for most of it. Drying her afterwards was a bit more challenging. She wanted to steal the towel and attack the hair dryer :Banghead
At least she has now decided her pen in the front room IS a good place to sleep


----------



## Boxer123

ECT said:


> Thea had her first bath today. The actual bath was good, she sat for most of it. Drying her afterwards was a bit more challenging. She wanted to steal the towel and attack the hair dryer :Banghead
> At least she has now decided her pen in the front room IS a good place to sleep


Bless her Loki isn't a fan of the hairdryer.


----------



## MissKittyKat

ECT said:


> Thea had her first bath today. The actual bath was good, she sat for most of it. Drying her afterwards was a bit more challenging. She wanted to steal the towel and attack the hair dryer :Banghead
> At least she has now decided her pen in the front room IS a good place to sleep


Could you get a drying coat? There is no way Woody would let a hair dryer near him.

At least with his coat he gets to shake about a but too.


----------



## ECT

Boxer123 said:


> Bless her Loki isn't a fan of the hairdryer.


I don't think Thea will be. TJ (my previous Rottweiler) loved it. He used to fall asleep when he was being dried!


----------



## ECT

MissKittyKat said:


> Could you get a drying coat? There is no way Woody would let a hair dryer near him.
> 
> At least with his coat he gets to shake about a but too.


Thea will grow out of a coat too quickly I think. She won't need another bath for a while hopefully


----------



## Beth78

With Whisp being of a nervous disposition and not growing up (as far as we know) in a house you'd think she would be wary of hair dryers and hoovers but she will just lie back and close her eyes. Maybe it's all white noise so it doesn't bother her.

Our (late) Pom cross on the other hand who was raised in a busy house was terrified of both the Hoover and hair dryer.


----------



## Magyarmum

Neither of mine are worried about being dried with a hair dryer and as for the hoover I have to vacuum around them because they refuse to move out of the way


----------



## ECT

Beth78 said:


> With Whisp being of a nervous disposition and not growing up (as far as we know) in a house you'd think she would be wary of hair dryers and hoovers but she will just lie back and close her eyes. Maybe it's all white noise so it doesn't bother her.
> 
> Our (late) Pom cross on the other hand who was raised in a busy house was terrified of both the Hoover and hair dryer.


How strange! Whisp sounds like she's got a very chilled out side to her. 
TJ wasn't a fan of the vacuum but he'd happily plonk himself down for the hair dryer. 
We haven't tested Thea around the vacuum yet. Always managed to keep her out of the way when we've needed to use it. She still likes to have a little go at where the air comes out on the tumble dryer!


----------



## Nicola234

Charlie will jump up on the sofa when I Hoover or go upstairs if it gets too close lol but Indie just won’t move out it’s way, I have to pick him up and move him away, he thinks it’s a big toy lol


----------



## Guest

I had a bad couple of days mental health wise. Today I got stuck into doing some food prep for Nova...

Orange - Broccoli and Parsley in coconut oil

Green - Diced mutton hearts with banana topped with a raw egg

Blue - Water melon soaked in raw goat milk and sprinkled chia seeds on top

Black - Cucumber , zucchini and apple medley with K9 free flow mince

Grey - Mixed berries in raw goat milk sprinkled with chia seeds


----------



## Magyarmum




----------



## Boxer123

Kakite said:


> I had a bad couple of days mental health wise. Today I got stuck into doing some food prep for Nova...
> 
> Orange - Broccoli and Parsley in coconut oil
> 
> Green - Diced mutton hearts with banana topped with a raw egg
> 
> Blue - Water melon soaked in raw goat milk and sprinkled chia seeds on top
> 
> Black - Cucumber , zucchini and apple medley with K9 free flow mince
> 
> Grey - Mixed berries in raw goat milk sprinkled with chia seeds
> 
> View attachment 463113
> 
> View attachment 463114


She's a healthy girl the boxer boys only eat meat and cheese.


----------



## Boxer123

Magyarmum said:


>


Loki can do all of those in a 10 minute walk.


----------



## Magyarmum

Boxer123 said:


> Loki can do all of those in a 10 minute walk.


Grisha's No 3, wandering all over the place, which is why I walk him on his own, because otherwise he spoils the walk for Gwylim.

Gwylim, my sweetheart dog, is No 1 most of the time except when we're heading home and then he's No 4.


----------



## Magyarmum




----------



## Beth78

Magyarmum said:


>


Love it, we are all very lucky to have our hounds to get us out every day with all the strangeness of this time around us.

I know if I didn't have Whisp I would be a nervous blob rocking in a corner.

Thanks Whisp.


----------



## rottiemum

We met our friend who has a female rottie cross in a field yesterday. She's the one that was the only dog Dougie liked. She's 13, and got some arthritis.
We thought it would be good for them to meet and have a walk.
Chase was so over excited by her! He was trying to hump her (I know, excitement). She told him off a couple times but it didn't put him off. Her owner let her off and told her to go on. She's really good, walked on a bit ahead of us.
Chase was pulling so hard to get to her that my OH, who is not small, was struggling. He got a bit better as we walked but wow. I've never had him react to a dog like that. They even met a couple of other dogs on the way and he just had a sniff and walked on (his usual response).
Was wound up for an hour after before I finally got him to settle. Then he slept until dinner and was fine.
Maybe he just hasn't seen another rottie since he left his litter...but...wow
Mental dog :Bag
OH has now got puppy blues...I think he was embarrassed but Chase is so strong!


----------



## Kaily

rottiemum said:


> We met our friend who has a female rottie cross in a field yesterday. She's the one that was the only dog Dougie liked. She's 13, and got some arthritis.
> We thought it would be good for them to meet and have a walk.
> Chase was so over excited by her! He was trying to hump her (I know, excitement). She told him off a couple times but it didn't put him off. Her owner let her off and told her to go on. She's really good, walked on a bit ahead of us.
> Chase was pulling so hard to get to her that my OH, who is not small, was struggling. He got a bit better as we walked but wow. I've never had him react to a dog like that. They even met a couple of other dogs on the way and he just had a sniff and walked on (his usual response).
> Was wound up for an hour after before I finally got him to settle. Then he slept until dinner and was fine.
> Maybe he just hasn't seen another rottie since he left his litter...but...wow
> Mental dog :Bag
> OH has now got puppy blues...I think he was embarrassed but Chase is so strong!


Oh dear, sorry for your OH, its no fun being pulled about like that. Its early days, things will get better. Maybe some classes when things open up again.


----------



## Kaily

Lovely sunny walk on the golf course today.


----------



## rottiemum

Kaily said:


> Oh dear, sorry for your OH, its no fun being pulled about like that. Its early days, things will get better. Maybe some classes when things open up again.


He was not amused...:Bag
Oh yes classes will be a must once it opens up!


----------



## Boxer123

Kaily said:


> Lovely sunny walk on the golf course today.
> 
> View attachment 463119
> 
> 
> Gorgeous pictures.
> 
> View attachment 463120


----------



## DanWalkersmum

We have enjoyed the last couple of days walks, it's been dry and windy. So nice to have a dog with a clean dry belly and good not to have to put a coat on him for the first time in months too. Really windy today and cold but there's a whiff of spring in the air, and a spring in Dan's step too, I think he's enjoying the wind in his hair


----------



## Boxer123

DanWalkersmum said:


> We have enjoyed the last couple of days walks, it's been dry and windy. So nice to have a dog with a clean dry belly and good not to have to put a coat on him for the first time in months too. Really windy today and cold but there's a whiff of spring in the air, and a spring in Dan's step too, I think he's enjoying the wind in his hair


It's much cleaner isn't it and not painfully cold. A nice farmer has put wood chips down on a muddy bit of our foot path.


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Boxer123 said:


> It's much cleaner isn't it and not painfully cold. A nice farmer has put wood chips down on a muddy bit of our foot path.


It is still quite cold but a lot brighter and the paths are drying up with the wind, we are looking forward to going a bit further afield soon. Nice that you have the farmer keeping an eye on the footpath to help it dry out for you. The mud and muck is just too depressing it gets everywhere. I've seen one or two dogs lately with those all in one overalls and was tempted, but I think Dan would get too hot fully covered as he has plenty of hair at the moment.


----------



## Boxer123

How gorgeous my Sox is.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 463142
> How gorgeous my Sox is.


Just want to give him a big smoooch x


----------



## Boxer123

MissKittyKat said:


> Just want to give him a big smoooch x


Oh he would love a smooch.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Boxer123 said:


> Oh he would love a smooch.


Jack would just roll his eyes and think, oh she's at it again!

He doesn't mind but I think he just humours me!


----------



## Veba

Kakite said:


> I had a bad couple of days mental health wise. Today I got stuck into doing some food prep for Nova...
> 
> Orange - Broccoli and Parsley in coconut oil
> 
> Green - Diced mutton hearts with banana topped with a raw egg
> 
> Blue - Water melon soaked in raw goat milk and sprinkled chia seeds on top
> 
> Black - Cucumber , zucchini and apple medley with K9 free flow mince
> 
> Grey - Mixed berries in raw goat milk sprinkled with chia seeds
> 
> View attachment 463113
> 
> View attachment 463114


Ooh, I was just admiring these elsewhere! This is as fancy as I've got. Chicken, beef, carrots with carrot kefir icing and beansprout candles. Reilly is 3 today


----------



## Boxer123

Lurcherlad said:


> Jack would just roll his eyes and think, oh she's at it again!
> 
> He doesn't mind but I think he just humours me!


The boxer boys love a fuss.


----------



## Boxer123

Veba said:


> Ooh, I was just admiring these elsewhere! This is as fancy as I've got. Chicken, beef, carrots with carrot kefir icing and beansprout candles. Reilly is 3 today
> View attachment 463146


Happy birthday Reilly !


----------



## Teddy-dog

Veba said:


> Ooh, I was just admiring these elsewhere! This is as fancy as I've got. Chicken, beef, carrots with carrot kefir icing and beansprout candles. Reilly is 3 today
> View attachment 463146


Happy birthday! Hope he liked his birthday tea


----------



## Veba

Thank you  He's had a good day but wasn't impressed he had to work at getting the meat out of the "cake" so he could eat it first. I didn't realise he was so particular!


----------



## Guest

Elliot landed awkwardly at agility tonight and had a bit of a limp for a few steps. He seemed fine after that but we stuck to ground work for the rest of the evening. Hopefully it doesn't flare up.


----------



## Boxer123

No movement at boxer HQ yet.


----------



## Magyarmum

Yippee ........

The snow's more or less disappeared and today for the first time for ages we'll be able to go ........ WALKIES!


----------



## Lurcherlad

Jack's not in a rush to get up .... got the lion's share of my bed again though!


----------



## Boxer123

Lurcherlad said:


> Jack's not in a rush to get up .... got the lion's share of my bed again though!
> 
> View attachment 463172


Ha ha yes loki is up in mine spread out like butter. Jack knows how to live.


----------



## ShibaPup

It's getting real - there is now a date for the spotty arrival! 16-18th March :Nailbiting


----------



## Lurcherlad

Jack's first opportunity to sunbathe outside this year ....


----------



## Beth78

We went on a nice long walk earlier and Whisp has been curled up asleep ever since. Not even got up for a wee.


----------



## Teddy-dog

ShibaPup said:


> It's getting real - there is now a date for the spotty arrival! 16-18th March :Nailbiting


How exciting!


----------



## Teddy-dog

Ted and his lurcher friend! I have to be careful where I let them off together but they love having a good run! It's amazing to watch. The lurcher is ridiculously fast!


----------



## Beth78

Teddy-dog said:


> Ted and his lurcher friend! I have to be careful where I let them off together but they love having a good run! It's amazing to watch. The lurcher is ridiculously fast!
> View attachment 463211


Wow, love that picture, matching strides.


----------



## O2.0

Lurcherlad said:


> Jack's first opportunity to sunbathe outside this year ....
> 
> View attachment 463209


We definitely don't see enough of Jack. What a handsome boy


----------



## Teddy-dog

Beth78 said:


> Wow, love that picture, matching strides.


Haha thanks! I thought it was good seeing them both full stretch!


----------



## O2.0

Today's training fail. I'm trying to teach Penny to walk between my feet, Bates is "coaching" and it all goes to pot :Hilarious






Though in re-watching this, I bet I could turn this in to something if I could stop laughing at them. 
And how 'bout the old man doing backing up on those rickety hind legs? :Happy


----------



## Beth78

O2.0 said:


> Today's training fail. I'm trying to teach Penny to walk between my feet, Bates is "coaching" and it all goes to pot :Hilarious
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Though in re-watching this, I bet I could turn this in to something if I could stop laughing at them.
> And how 'bout the old man doing backing up on those rickety hind legs? :Happy


Ha! When I tried this with Whisp she knocked me over in her enthusiasm (& shes taller than my legs are) and we ended up in a tangled mess with me pixxing myself on the floor.

Another training fail was training her to shut the living room door with her nose, every time I went to the door she would rush and shut it. So funny


----------



## Kaily

Just witnessed four dogs catch a deer. It was horrible, three red setters and a greyhound. The deer got a few feet away a couple of times but then they re-caught it. The owners managed to catch one of the dogs but the other three just kept on.

Eventually other people helped and the dogs were caught but the deer was clearly badly injured. The local wildlife rescue were there trying to catch him. I hope they did.


----------



## O2.0

Kaily said:


> Just witnessed four dogs catch a deer. It was horrible, three red setters and a greyhound. The deer got a few feet away a couple of times but then they re-caught it. The owners managed to catch one of the dogs but the other three just kept on.
> 
> Eventually other people helped and the dogs were caught but the deer was clearly badly injured. The local wildlife rescue were there trying to catch him. I hope they did.


Oh I'm so sorry I bet that was awful to witness 

I'm surprised an adult deer was caught by dogs tbh, the grey maybe but I didn't think setters were that fast. I wonder if the deer was already injured?


----------



## Beth78

Kaily said:


> Just witnessed four dogs catch a deer. It was horrible, three red setters and a greyhound. The deer got a few feet away a couple of times but then they re-caught it. The owners managed to catch one of the dogs but the other three just kept on.
> 
> Eventually other people helped and the dogs were caught but the deer was clearly badly injured. The local wildlife rescue were there trying to catch him. I hope they did.


Oooh nasty, I saw a lurcher take down a muntjack once and that was bad enough.
I have no doubt Whisp would bring back all sorts of carcasses if she was off lead, shes very huntish.


----------



## Kaily

O2.0 said:


> Oh I'm so sorry I bet that was awful to witness
> 
> I'm surprised an adult deer was caught by dogs tbh, the grey maybe but I didn't think setters were that fast. I wonder if the deer was already injured?


I don't know, it all happened so quickly. First of all I thought it was another dog they had. It was horrible being unable to help. Thankfully I got Alfie on the lead otherwise I'm sure he would of got involved too.

Can't stop thinking about it.


----------



## Teddy-dog

Kaily said:


> Just witnessed four dogs catch a deer. It was horrible, three red setters and a greyhound. The deer got a few feet away a couple of times but then they re-caught it. The owners managed to catch one of the dogs but the other three just kept on.
> 
> Eventually other people helped and the dogs were caught but the deer was clearly badly injured. The local wildlife rescue were there trying to catch him. I hope they did.


Oh god I bet that was awful! Basil once managed to catch a deer  my dad was with them and he said it was awful. It was already injured it looked like so we think that's how he managed to get it  the wildlife people came out and PTS


----------



## O2.0

This doesn't warrant it's own thread, but it's dog related and on my mind. 
A young girl (13) in our community has been badly bitten. Mouth/nose area and hand. Her hand will need surgery, her face looks really awful but for now hopefully she won't need surgery. She also tore a muscle in her foot trying to get away. 
Apparently what happened, they were dogsitting, the dog was sleeping in the 13 year old's bed (I know, I know) and sometime in the night either the girl rolled over on to the dog or something happened and the dog attacked her. And apparently kept coming as the girl tried to stop the dog with her hand and got bitten there too. 

The dog is a chiXminiature dachshund. 

Just goes to show, just because a dog is "little" doesn't mean they can't do damage.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Oh dear - awful thing to happen 

Hope the girl recovers well.

Does sound like it might have been avoided though.

What’s happening with the dog, if anything?


----------



## O2.0

Lurcherlad said:


> What's happening with the dog, if anything?


I didn't ask. 
It didn't sound like they were going to do anything, just don't let the dog sleep in the bed.

I'm not sure how I feel about it all. Yes, totally preventable, but then the extent of the damage was significant - even more so when you consider how small the dog is. 
I'm understanding of a dog making a mistake, but this was sustained and intending to cause harm. The bite to the hand involved molars.


----------



## Teddy-dog

Oh god that’s awful. Poor girl


----------



## Kaily

Poor girl. I hope she heals well, both mentally and physically.


----------



## Kaily

Daisy after Alfie's stick. Brave or silly, I'm not sure.


----------



## Beth78

We had a good run around this afternoon, the weather is beautiful.


----------



## Magyarmum

Just got the shock of my life!

I was cleaning out the veggie tray in my fridge when it suddenly occurred to me I hadn't checked on the Schnauzer boys for quite some time. Went outside to see what they were doing .... and ... not a dog in sight! Called their names but no response so thinking they must have found a hole in the fence, went back inside intending to grab their leads and some treats and go searching for them.

Opened the front door to find myself confronted by two dogs looking very puzzled and wondering why their mum had woken them from their afternoon snooze.

Silly hooman!


----------



## tabelmabel

Wow your girl looks like she has some real go in her @Beth78!

Just been doing a bit of impulse control work with my two. Murph is out for the count. Till not so much!

She is driving me spare atm as i have had to set up my pig cage on the floor on fleece temporarily.

So all their poo is right at Till's nose level. And it is proving irresistable. She is raking at the fleece to get their poo out of the cage and into her gob:Shifty

She calls off great but the only way to stop her repeatedly going there is to shut the door to keep her out. But then i cant hear my radio.

She is such a chancer. When she thinks im not watching, away she goes for a pig poo meal:Sour


----------



## Kaily

Me and the dogs were out for hours today. It was so sunny and lovely. All was well until Alfie went into a bog after a small furry ...


----------



## Guest

Foggy here this morning. Our favourite walk spot was quiet so we went for an extra-long wander. I was too lazy to take photos!


----------



## Teddy-dog

Not having the best weekend ever! Been a bit stressful but Ted is always there being wacky to cheer us up haha









plus he got a new tag so he can wear his new collar and tag combo now


----------



## Boxer123

My little loki this morning so cute...


----------



## ShibaPup

I'm nervous about impending arrival - what if I can't provide well enough for him and give him what he needs, what if I can't handle him, what if Lily doesn't want to share her home. Think it makes it scary because even though his breeder is incredible - she is 900 miles away.

Maybe it's because there's a lot of unknowns, other than he's a big spotty puppy... he has grown up in a big multi-dog household, with Dals and some terrier breed.

It's strange I have days I'm super excited and can't wait - then I have moments like now when I'm like "what am I doing to myself - goodbye free time and lazy mornings in bed for a little while" :Hilarious:Hilarious

Bonus at least he will be nearly 5 months old on his arrival - that's a couple months less of chewing and biting I gotta deal with _hopefully _:Smug:Hilarious


----------



## Teddy-dog

ShibaPup said:


> I'm nervous about impending arrival - what if I can't provide well enough for him and give him what he needs, what if I can't handle him, what if Lily doesn't want to share her home. Think it makes it scary because even though his breeder is incredible - she is 900 miles away.
> 
> Maybe it's because there's a lot of unknowns, other than he's a big spotty puppy... he has grown up in a big multi-dog household, with Dals and some terrier breed.
> 
> It's strange I have days I'm super excited and can't wait - then I have moments like now when I'm like "what am I doing to myself - goodbye free time and lazy mornings in bed for a little while" :Hilarious:Hilarious
> 
> Bonus at least he will be nearly 5 months old on his arrival - that's a couple months less of chewing and biting I gotta deal with _hopefully _:Smug:Hilarious


I think it's completely normal to be a bit scared haha! I'm sure everything will be fine though. You've done everything right so I'm sure the rest will fall into place when he arrives. You never know, he might like a lie in on a morning with you :Hilarious


----------



## O2.0

ShibaPup said:


> I'm nervous about impending arrival - what if I can't provide well enough for him and give him what he needs, what if I can't handle him, what if Lily doesn't want to share her home. Think it makes it scary because even though his breeder is incredible - she is 900 miles away.
> 
> Maybe it's because there's a lot of unknowns, other than he's a big spotty puppy... he has grown up in a big multi-dog household, with Dals and some terrier breed.
> 
> It's strange I have days I'm super excited and can't wait - then I have moments like now when I'm like "what am I doing to myself - goodbye free time and lazy mornings in bed for a little while" :Hilarious:Hilarious
> 
> Bonus at least he will be nearly 5 months old on his arrival - that's a couple months less of chewing and biting I gotta deal with _hopefully _:Smug:Hilarious


I would be worried if you weren't having doubts  I've never brought a puppy home without "oh shit what have I done" butterflies in my stomach. It's totally normal. 
You'll be fine. Lily will be fine - she may pout and guilt trip you, but she will ultimately love having a playmate. Exciting times, try to enjoy!


----------



## LinznMilly

I've mentioned on @Boxer123 's Sunny Sunday thread that I'm currently and temporarily dogless. The girls are at my brother's and he and my SIL are keeping me updated. Apparently Milly's been off leash and had a good run - straight after a rabbit that luckily took shelter in a hedge, and Honey's taken up the whole bed. I've seen a few pics and they're getting away with murder - Milly has a chair to herself, and Honey's either curled up on a duvet or taking pride of place on someone's knee, so they're happy.


----------



## Beth78

LinznMilly said:


> I've mentioned on @Boxer123 's Sunny Sunday thread that I'm currently and temporarily dogless. The girls are at my brother's and he and my SIL are keeping me updated. Apparently Milly's been off leash and had a good run - straight after a rabbit that luckily took shelter in a hedge, and Honey's taken up the whole bed. I've seen a few pics and they're getting away with murder - Milly has a chair to herself, and Honey's either curled up on a duvet or taking pride of place on someone's knee, so they're happy.


Good to know they are happy, must be weird without them though.
I remember coming back from the vets without Whisp as she needed treatment for afew hours, was very strange and empty without her.


----------



## LinznMilly

Beth78 said:


> Good to know they are happy, must be weird without them though.
> I remember coming back from the vets without Whisp as she needed treatment for afew hours, was very strange and empty without her.


It is empty. I'm at mum's at the moment, but whenever I was approached her crate, I was expecting Honey to come scampering out of it.


----------



## O2.0

Hope you're feeling better @LinznMilly

Penny chased a possum off the porch this morning, I did have to help with a broom, and Bates was at the ready, but we're letting her believe it was all her  
She's feeling quite proud of herself.


----------



## Boxer123

Another day another game of ball.


----------



## Beth78

After a nice long walk and some extra treats Whisp has spent her Gotcha day snoozing, her favourite activity.


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 463532
> View attachment 463533
> View attachment 463534
> Another day another game of ball.


He looks like he's catching a sunbeam


----------



## Boxer123

DanWalkersmum said:


> He looks like he's catching a sunbeam


He has a halo


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Boxer123 said:


> He has a halo


He sure does :Joyful


----------



## Kaily

Or howling at the moon..


----------



## Boxer123

Kaily said:


> Or howling at the moon..


Sounds more like it.


----------



## LinznMilly

O2.0 said:


> Hope you're feeling better @LinznMilly
> 
> Penny chased a possum off the porch this morning, I did have to help with a broom, and Bates was at the ready, but we're letting her believe it was all her
> She's feeling quite proud of herself.


Thanks.  Still unable to walk and still no answers. Really weird. I hope to get back to being myself soon, and having the girls back home.

Aww, bless Penny chasing the possum.


----------



## Beth78

LinznMilly said:


> It is empty. I'm at mum's at the moment, but whenever I was approached her crate, I was expecting Honey to come scampering out of it.


How are you feeling now? Ok ?


----------



## LinznMilly

Beth78 said:


> How are you feeling now? Ok ?


I feel fine in myself, thanks. A lot better than I was yesterday - I just can't walk or even stand for more than a few moments unaided. It's so sudden and so bizarre.

Of course, I'm worrying in case it's permanent, even though the rational side of me is saying it's way too early for me to be thinking that.


----------



## Teddy-dog

LinznMilly said:


> I feel fine in myself, thanks. A lot better than I was yesterday - I just can't walk or even stand for more than a few moments unaided. It's so sudden and so bizarre.
> 
> Of course, I'm worrying in case it's permanent, even though the rational side of me is saying it's way too early for me to be thinking that.


oh
Gosh that sounds awful. Hope you manage to get to the bottom of what's wrong and feel better soon!


----------



## Teddy-dog

It's a dogs life....


----------



## O2.0

LinznMilly said:


> Thanks.  Still unable to walk and still no answers. Really weird. I hope to get back to being myself soon, and having the girls back home.
> 
> Aww, bless Penny chasing the possum.


Have you had any ear or throat infection lately, ear issues can cause that sort of dizziness. 
I wonder if it's a type of vertigo? Motion sickness medicine can sometimes help with that


----------



## Sarah H

Puzzle is one of those dogs who thinks whatever he's doing at that moment in time is the best thing ever. He's an easy dog to make happy.

Today Puddle found big stick. Today is best day ever.

POUNCE!


----------



## Lurcherlad

LinznMilly said:


> Thanks.  Still unable to walk and still no answers. Really weird. I hope to get back to being myself soon, and having the girls back home.
> 
> Aww, bless Penny chasing the possum.


Hope you're feeling better today.

I was sent for full blood tests when I had dizzy spells and loss of balance, with nausea ... they can give good indication of underlying issues, I believe.

Mine all came back clear so probably just a bit of vertigo (hopefully).

But maybe push the GP to send you for some blood tests?


----------



## LinznMilly

O2.0 said:


> Have you had any ear or throat infection lately, ear issues can cause that sort of dizziness.
> I wonder if it's a type of vertigo? Motion sickness medicine can sometimes help with that


My dad wondered if it were an ear infection too, but the hospital checked for infection and I'm fine - apparently. I swear the doctor thought I was drunk. He has that kind of judgemental, authorititive attitude.

But, I'm not dizzy - although in the hospital, in one of those wheeled chairs, I felt like I was floating - I just feel like my legs are going to give up and go from under me.


----------



## margy

LinznMilly said:


> My dad wondered if it were an ear infection too, but the hospital checked for infection and I'm fine - apparently. I swear the doctor thought I was drunk. He has that kind of judgemental, authorititive attitude.
> 
> But, I'm not dizzy - although in the hospital, in one of those wheeled chairs, I felt like I was floating - I just feel like my legs are going to give up and go from under me.


That must have been frightening for you. Hope you get better soon and can get to the bottom of what it is.


----------



## Boxer123

I hope you are feeling better @LinznMilly.

Me and loki practiced recall today as you can see it went well here he is ignoring me soaking up the atmosphere.


----------



## Kaily

We practiced walking the plank.


----------



## LinznMilly

margy said:


> That must have been frightening for you. Hope you get better soon and can get to the bottom of what it is.





Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 463649
> I hope you are feeling better @LinznMilly.
> 
> Me and loki practiced recall today as you can see it went well here he is ignoring me soaking up the atmosphere.


Thank you, both. 

Awesome pic!


----------



## Nicola234

Hope you feel better soon @LinznMilly sounds scary x


----------



## LinznMilly

Kaily said:


> We practiced walking the plank.
> 
> View attachment 463662
> 
> 
> View attachment 463663


What's the poor girlie done to deserve the plank treatment?  



Nicola234 said:


> Hope you feel better soon @LinznMilly sounds scary x


Thanks.

Well, at the risk of derailing another thread (maybe I should start my own?), I can walk slightly longer (2mins or the distance from my armchair to the bathroom) but I'm now getting pain in my right leg, just above my knee - and when I need to sit down - I _really_ need to sit down. I've pushed myself to get some housework done, so there's been a few times when I've stumbled to the nearest wall or doorframe, or grabbed on to the kitchen counter to stop myself falling.

I was hoping for some improvement and that if I did, I'd ask for the girls back tomorrow, but I think that's a few days away. 

If I'm still getting the pain tomorrow, and still can't walk round my flat unaided  , I'll get back onto the doctors. My 48hrs will be up by then, anyway.


----------



## ECT

Hope you feel better soon @LinznMilly


----------



## LinznMilly

Thank you everyone for your Get Well Soon wishes. I've started a thread in General Health, so I'll stop derailing this one. :Bag


----------



## lullabydream

LinznMilly said:


> Thank you everyone for your Get Well Soon wishes. I've started a thread in General Health, so I'll stop derailing this one. :Bag


Hope you get better soon Linzi. Does sound very much like Vertigo possibility meniere's disease as you already suffer from eczema, or something autoimmune with the leg.

Sorry I had to chuckle with the Dr thinking you was drunk. I ended up in A and E a few years ago with stomach pains. I was in absolute agony. I heard the consultant discussing with the registrar outside those curtains.. As if you can't hear anything outside those. Words to effect 'Her in bay x must be an alcoholic with what you said have you asked her how much she drinks, ask her and send her away'. OH was fuming I don't drink or very rarely. As in once in a blue moon. So suffice to say he asked that and went running back to consultant who then seemed to take me seriously.


----------



## Teddy-dog

Teddy was a good boy today. Miracle!  
We were on our afternoon walk. I love this walk, we go to the place where Ted can be off lead most of the time as it’s fields. His two pals are fab offlead and they’re all super well behaved together. We were strolling along, they were all sniffing away in the grass, it’s a bit of a hill and we were at the bottom and from the top on our right a collie comes absolutely belting after a bird. I’m normally super vigilant as you can usually see people before the dogs and if I see people I get Ted back but no people! Ted was about 5/6ft in front of me and probably wouldn’t have even noticed the dog of it didn’t have bells on! So his head goes straight up at this noisy thing going super fast, and I thought, here we go, I didn’t know whether to run and grab him (potentially spooking him or making him go as I was running) or call him. So I called him and he spun round and came straight back! I know he was super close to me but he was very alert at this dog and you could tell he wanted to chase. 
the collie then, of course, comes belting over to us as the bird has flown off..... luckily my two offleads met it and I distracted Ted and he only did one woof. Then the owners eventually rounded the hill and it went back to them.


----------



## Teddy-dog

I should also say he was naughty and good yesterday all at the same time :Hilarious he wasn’t really naughty, it was me pushing my luck with him! We were in the woods with his lurcher pal and they love a blast together. It was really quiet, no one around and we went on this flat bit with no trees just weeds that had died in winter. And I thought it would be safe for a run. But, it was near to where he looks for squirrels but not too close. Anyway, they both had a run, I was going to call them back when they run over this mound (they’d done it before and both come back). Lurcher came back but not Ted  I knew he’d be off looking for squirrels but he couldn’t really get in trouble where we were so I wasn’t worried. He had his longline on too so someone would be able to grab him if needed! Anyway, I popped lurcher on lead and went off to find him. I could hear scrabbling about and started to head up the hill in that direction and then he suddenly appears behind me and comes and stands right next to me! He wasn’t focused on me and still looking up but that’s the first time (of the handful of times it’s happened) that he’s returned to me in the woods. I could just grab the line and get his attention and we carried on.
And he was focused afterwards too, normally, if he’s managed to get away from me, he’d be thinking about squirrels and wanting to go off again but he wasn’t. Played some games with me and just sniffed calmly the rest of the walk.
It was totally my fault and I won’t be doing it again but I was pleased he wanted to come back!!


----------



## Boxer123

Teddy-dog said:


> Teddy was a good boy today. Miracle!
> We were on our afternoon walk. I love this walk, we go to the place where Ted can be off lead most of the time as it's fields. His two pals are fab offlead and they're all super well behaved together. We were strolling along, they were all sniffing away in the grass, it's a bit of a hill and we were at the bottom and from the top on our right a collie comes absolutely belting after a bird. I'm normally super vigilant as you can usually see people before the dogs and if I see people I get Ted back but no people! Ted was about 5/6ft in front of me and probably wouldn't have even noticed the dog of it didn't have bells on! So his head goes straight up at this noisy thing going super fast, and I thought, here we go, I didn't know whether to run and grab him (potentially spooking him or making him go as I was running) or call him. So I called him and he spun round and came straight back! I know he was super close to me but he was very alert at this dog and you could tell he wanted to chase.
> the collie then, of course, comes belting over to us as the bird has flown off..... luckily my two offleads met it and I distracted Ted and he only did one woof. Then the owners eventually rounded the hill and it went back to them.


Good boy Teddy.


----------



## Magyarmum

It's snowing a blizzard and the Schnauzer boys aren't impressed.

They've gone back to bed in disgust.


----------



## Teddy-dog

Just found out that one of the dogs who has harassed us a couple of times in the woods was in the care of a dog walker who also advertising for training walks.... sometimes I do worry about the people who decide to do this job!


----------



## O2.0

Teddy-dog said:


> Just found out that one of the dogs who has harassed us a couple of times in the woods was in the care of a dog walker who also advertising for training walks.... sometimes I do worry about the people who decide to do this job!


I'm fortunate that I don't need a dog walker, but gosh it would terrify me to put someone else in charge of mine with all the horror stories I hear!


----------



## Boxer123

O2.0 said:


> I'm fortunate that I don't need a dog walker, but gosh it would terrify me to put someone else in charge of mine with all the horror stories I hear!


One of our local walkers Loki always barks at. I was out on my own one day so apologied she said not to worry no problem. Then recommend I eat before him to re establish my role as pack leader.


----------



## O2.0

Boxer123 said:


> One of our local walkers Loki always barks at. I was out on my own one day so apologied she said not to worry no problem. Then recommend I eat before him to re establish my role as pack leader.


Oh no! We've all been advising you wrong this whole time, if only you would eat before him he'd be completely sorted out! :Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Boxer123

O2.0 said:


> Oh no! We've all been advising you wrong this whole time, if only you would eat before him he'd be completely sorted out! :Hilarious:Hilarious


I know also I snack all day so how he is supposed to know who is eating first I don't know!


----------



## Teddy-dog

O2.0 said:


> I'm fortunate that I don't need a dog walker, but gosh it would terrify me to put someone else in charge of mine with all the horror stories I hear!


I know! If I hadn't become a dog walker and ended up needing to use one i would probably be a bit worried. Luckily I now know lots of actually good dog walkers who would never allow that behaviour. But I do see dog walkers and I really question them. Some have groups completely out of control. I like to keep to my own space so don't bump into many but I see them from a distance sometimes and hear stories! For your average dog owner I think it would be hard to chose a 'good' one and I do wonder sometimes if the dog owners know exactly what's going on. I know one guy who walks about 10 dogs all at once and another who doesn't have cages in his van and bungs 6/7 dogs in the back all together.



Boxer123 said:


> One of our local walkers Loki always barks at. I was out on my own one day so apologied she said not to worry no problem. Then recommend I eat before him to re establish my role as pack leader.


it's crazy how you can be a professional with dogs and not have up to date knowledge! I actually would probably like to see it licensed. But properly licensed, not like they've done with dog boarding where you basically just pay a fee to get your rating and it seems more about making money then making sure the dogs are being cared for correctly.


----------



## Guest

We had a huge walk & swim (well the dogs did) today with Nova and her friend Boston. It was very much needed after our crazy day yesterday! Everyone is happy and tired now.


----------



## Nicola234

The joy of muddy puddles


----------



## Kaily

A bit of cuteness.


----------



## lullabydream

All I can hear is bloody barking outside.. Which started Eevee barking, then Harley started running round my bedroom barking. All I want to do is chill. Harley will not shut up for anything.

OH comes and collects dogs takes them downstairs

Dogs outside are barking like crazy bloody dogs am thinking.. Look out window OK it's police dogs searching for someone in the small alleys we call 10 foot at the backs of us!


----------



## Lurcherlad

Honestly ... what shall I do with him?


----------



## Guest

Lurcherlad said:


> View attachment 463886
> 
> 
> Honestly ... what shall I do with him?


send him to me? I love his photos!!!


----------



## Boxer123

lullabydream said:


> All I can hear is bloody barking outside.. Which started Eevee barking, then Harley started running round my bedroom barking. All I want to do is chill. Harley will not shut up for anything.
> 
> OH comes and collects dogs takes them downstairs
> 
> Dogs outside are barking like crazy bloody dogs am thinking.. Look out window OK it's police dogs searching for someone in the small alleys we call 10 foot at the backs of us!


Oh no that would send loki nuts I hope you got some sleep.


----------



## Lurcherlad

@lullabydream I feel your pain ....

The dog a few houses up has just been let out (at 0614 Sunday morning) for it's first run up the garden to bark for a few minutes! 

No doubt this will happen at regular intervals throughout the day and well into the night as usual :Rage

It's bad enough at the moment while we all have our windows shut but when the warmer weather arrives and we want to have them open and even sit and enjoy our gardens it will be so much more disturbing and annoying. unch

Added to the sawing, banging, planing, drilling and sanding on an industrial level at the bottom of the from the man of the house, on an almost daily basis ...... 

A candidate for the Noisiest Neighbour Award.

So inconsiderate.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Kakite said:


> send him to me? I love his photos!!!


He's found somewhere else to lay now ....


















I'm just hanging on to a few inches of my bed!


----------



## Boxer123

Sox is not a morning person...


----------



## LinznMilly

Nicola234 said:


> The joy of muddy puddles


. Great video.



Kaily said:


> A bit of cuteness.
> 
> View attachment 463830


Gorgeous. 



Lurcherlad said:


> View attachment 463886
> 
> 
> Honestly ... what shall I do with him?


.... Well, at least his butt is comfy - what's the problem? . :Hilarious

Yes, Milly loves to push me to the edge of the bed too.


----------



## LinznMilly

The girls are coming home.  :Woot :Woot 

Bro and I have come to an arrangement that they'll stay at his during the day and come home overnight until we know what's going on with my legs, but I can't wait to see them.  :Woot


----------



## Boxer123

LinznMilly said:


> The girls are coming home.  :Woot :Woot
> 
> Bro and I have come to an arrangement that they'll stay at his during the day and come home overnight until we know what's going on with my legs, but I can't wait to see them.  :Woot


Yay I bet you have missed them so much.


----------



## LinznMilly

Boxer123 said:


> Yay I bet you have missed them so much.


Oh, I have. 

The only times I've been apart from them for longer than this is when I've been in hospital.

Sorry for the quality, but this is Milly right now;


----------



## Boxer123

LinznMilly said:


> Oh, I have.
> 
> The only times I've been apart from them for longer than this is when I've been in hospital.
> 
> Sorry for the quality, but this is Milly right now;
> View attachment 463920


She looks happy I'd she being a good girl for your brother ?


----------



## LinznMilly

Boxer123 said:


> She looks happy I'd she being a good girl for your brother ?


Apparently she has. She's even had a good chance to get off leash and had a run, which is great, but I'm not putting it past her to be luring bro I to a false sense of security and running off. 

Honey's taken a bit longer settling back in but she's settled beside me now.


----------



## Teddy-dog

@LinznMilly glad you can have your girls back for a little bit. Hopefully you'll get them back properly soon!!


----------



## Teddy-dog

We went to a new dog field today. Teddy loved it! They have three different fields to choose from, we picked the one with the agility equipment so I could see how much he remembered (everything was the answer!). He had so much fun and was a good boy. OH has broken his ankle so it was nice to him to be able to get out the house as he can't walk with us obviously!


----------



## Siskin




----------



## Nicola234

LinznMilly said:


> The girls are coming home.  :Woot :Woot
> 
> Bro and I have come to an arrangement that they'll stay at his during the day and come home overnight until we know what's going on with my legs, but I can't wait to see them.  :Woot


Great news


----------



## Kaily

Looks like Teddy had a great day! The pictures remind me how much I miss agility.


----------



## LinznMilly

Teddy-dog said:


> @LinznMilly glad you can have your girls back for a little bit. Hopefully you'll get them back properly soon!!


Thank you.  I'm considering my options long term - looking into things like Borrow My Doggy and desensitizing the girls to the walking aids. I tried to take them for a walk round the block last night and, while I'm glad I did it, I got half way round and then it felt like I was walking knee-deep through thick mud. I had to stop and rest about five times. The girls were well behaved though, and I'm glad they managed to get a toilet break before bed.



Teddy-dog said:


> We went to a new dog field today. Teddy loved it! They have three different fields to choose from, we picked the one with the agility equipment so I could see how much he remembered (everything was the answer!). He had so much fun and was a good boy. OH has broken his ankle so it was nice to him to be able to get out the house as he can't walk with us obviously!
> 
> View attachment 463929
> View attachment 463930
> View attachment 463931
> View attachment 463932
> View attachment 463933
> View attachment 463934
> View attachment 463935
> View attachment 463936


Awesome picks! 

The company I have in mind to take Milly to (IF I get the opportunity now) has three fields too - one agility, one "adventure" (lots of natural obstacles to explore) and an empty training field. 



Siskin said:


> View attachment 463945


 :Hilarious
. Reminds me once of Max and one of his few friends. They took it in turns to pee against one particular tree, like kids taking turns on a slide  :Hilarious



Nicola234 said:


> Great news


Thank you.


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Teddy-dog said:


> We went to a new dog field today. Teddy loved it! They have three different fields to choose from, we picked the one with the agility equipment so I could see how much he remembered (everything was the answer!). He had so much fun and was a good boy. OH has broken his ankle so it was nice to him to be able to get out the house as he can't walk with us obviously!
> 
> View attachment 463929
> View attachment 463930
> View attachment 463931
> View attachment 463932
> View attachment 463933
> View attachment 463934
> View attachment 463935
> View attachment 463936


Love that field, wish we had one nearby, we would definitely make use of it.


----------



## Teddy-dog

Kaily said:


> Looks like Teddy had a great day! The pictures remind me how much I miss agility.


I know I missed agility too! we haven't been doing it for that long before lockdown but it was really fun.



LinznMilly said:


> Thank you.  I'm considering my options long term - looking into things like Borrow My Doggy and desensitizing the girls to the walking aids. I tried to take them for a walk round the block last night and, while I'm glad I did it, I got half way round and then it felt like I was walking knee-deep through thick mud. I had to stop and rest about five times. The girls were well behaved though, and I'm glad they managed to get a toilet break before bed.
> 
> Awesome picks!
> 
> The company I have in mind to take Milly to (IF I get the opportunity now) has three fields too - one agility, one "adventure" (lots of natural obstacles to explore) and an empty training field.


fingers crossed it's not long term but always good to have a plan!!

that's the one we went to! Does it have a barn too that's just opened? Think we're going to try the adventure field next time as we might borrow Basil for Ted to have a play with too!



DanWalkersmum said:


> Love that field, wish we had one nearby, we would definitely make use of it.


that's a shame! I'm surprised as so many have opened up round us and are very booked up! They seem very popular at the moment


----------



## Kaily

Teddy-dog said:


> I know I missed agility too! we haven't been doing it for that long before lockdown but it was really fun.


Alfie and I gave up long before lockdown as he got fed up with it. He doesn't mind going occasionally  in hindsight he would of preferred flyball. Going to try Daisy when the classes start again.


----------



## LinznMilly

Teddy-dog said:


> fingers crossed it's not long term but always good to have a plan!!
> 
> that's the one we went to! *Does it have a barn too that's just opened*? Think we're going to try the adventure field next time as we might borrow Basil for Ted to have a play with too!


I'm not sure, because I never got a chance to actually go.  is it in Tyne and Wear? If so, we're thinking of the same one.


----------



## Teddy-dog

LinznMilly said:


> I'm not sure, because I never got a chance to actually go.  is it in Tyne and Wear? If so, we're thinking of the same one.


Oh no it's not! This is in yorkshire but literally sounds like the same one! One agility field, an adventure field and a small training field. Hopefully you'll get to go!


----------



## Teddy-dog

Kaily said:


> Alfie and I gave up long before lockdown as he got fed up with it. He doesn't mind going occasionally  in hindsight he would of preferred flyball. Going to try Daisy when the classes start again.


Ah that's a shame! Was there a a particular thing he didn't like? Teddy lost a bit of mojo a while ago but the trainers took him back to basics and he got it back! Think he got a bit overwhelmed by it all!

Bet Daisy will love it.


----------



## ShibaPup

Spotty's arrival is expected... 20th March... 00:10am - kinda fluffed up my plans, how do I introduce two dogs at bloody midnight? :Hilarious

My neighbours are going to LOVE me - joys of having a communal area for a garden. At least he is white, should be able to see him :Eggonface Guess I'm not sleeping that evening - or maybe he'll pass out as he would've traveled since early morning 18th.

ETA - actually now my brain cell is working - it might actually work out nicely. Lily will be asleep in her room so me and Spots can relax and get to know one another a little and he can meet her in the morning after he's had an evening to chill after his journey.


----------



## Kaily

ShibaPup said:


> Spotty's arrival is expected... 20th March... 00:10am - kinda fluffed up my plans, how do I introduce two dogs at bloody midnight? :Hilarious
> 
> My neighbours are going to LOVE me - joys of having a communal area for a garden. At least he is white, should be able to see him :Eggonface Guess I'm not sleeping that evening - or maybe he'll pass out as he would've traveled since early morning 18th.
> 
> ETA - actually now my brain cell is working - it might actually work out nicely. Lily will be asleep in her room so me and Spots can relax and get to know one another a little and he can meet her in the morning after he's had an evening to chill after his journey.


How exciting and stressful! But a nice stress to have.

I somehow have a feeling that Lily won't stay asleep when there is a big spotty friend in the other room. Far too exciting.

Be ready for a bit of a roller-coaster of emotions in the first few weeks and until things settle down, which they will.

Good Luck.


----------



## tabelmabel

It isnt often my two settle as closely as this. They are bonded in rankness. Tilly rolled in dead fish this morning and has had to have a full shampoo and conditioner to get it toned down a bit.

Murph fortunately hasnt rolled it it but he was down the same area so im sure he probably has an aroma eminating which is attracting Till to him. :Yuck:Hungover


----------



## Kaily

Daisy went galloping off over a bumpy field (for her tiny legs) to chase the crows away. They ignored her! She was a bit flummoxed poor girl.


----------



## Boxer123

ShibaPup said:


> Spotty's arrival is expected... 20th March... 00:10am - kinda fluffed up my plans, how do I introduce two dogs at bloody midnight? :Hilarious
> 
> My neighbours are going to LOVE me - joys of having a communal area for a garden. At least he is white, should be able to see him :Eggonface Guess I'm not sleeping that evening - or maybe he'll pass out as he would've traveled since early morning 18th.
> 
> ETA - actually now my brain cell is working - it might actually work out nicely. Lily will be asleep in her room so me and Spots can relax and get to know one another a little and he can meet her in the morning after he's had an evening to chill after his journey.


How exciting does he get delivered to you ? The boxers would be so excited if they woke up to a little pupper.

Edit: Sox says no he would not.


----------



## Teddy-dog

ShibaPup said:


> Spotty's arrival is expected... 20th March... 00:10am - kinda fluffed up my plans, how do I introduce two dogs at bloody midnight? :Hilarious
> 
> My neighbours are going to LOVE me - joys of having a communal area for a garden. At least he is white, should be able to see him :Eggonface Guess I'm not sleeping that evening - or maybe he'll pass out as he would've traveled since early morning 18th.
> 
> ETA - actually now my brain cell is working - it might actually work out nicely. Lily will be asleep in her room so me and Spots can relax and get to know one another a little and he can meet her in the morning after he's had an evening to chill after his journey.


How exciting! Where is he coming from? I'm sure you've said before but my memory is rubbish! When Teddy travelled to us they said he'd be there about 7am but didn't end up arriving until 4pm due to traffic!


----------



## ShibaPup

Kaily said:


> How exciting and stressful! But a nice stress to have.
> 
> I somehow have a feeling that Lily won't stay asleep when there is a big spotty friend in the other room. Far too exciting.
> 
> Be ready for a bit of a roller-coaster of emotions in the first few weeks and until things settle down, which they will.
> 
> Good Luck.


Thank you - fully expecting a roller coaster of emotions! :Nailbiting



Boxer123 said:


> How exciting does he get delivered to you ? The boxers would be so excited if they woke up to a little pupper.
> 
> Edit: Sox says no he would not.


He does - obviously with lockdowns etc... only way could find transport was to use a licensed pet transport company as they're allowed to travel through countries without requiring to quarantine, simply need to provide a negative covid test.



Teddy-dog said:


> How exciting! Where is he coming from? I'm sure you've said before but my memory is rubbish! When Teddy travelled to us they said he'd be there about 7am but didn't end up arriving until 4pm due to traffic!


Czech Republic :Nailbiting


----------



## Arny

The time has come to buy Tilly incontinence covers. Lets hope she sleeps on them and not the carpet


----------



## Teddy-dog

ShibaPup said:


> Czech Republic :Nailbiting


wow that's a long journey! Expect there may be delays :Hilarious but I hope it all goes smoothly! He'll probably be tired after his journey and just want a chill a bit too


----------



## Dave S

Just had a brilliant walk with Buster the sheep dog, not far from where I live and the scenery is just beautiful, you can see for miles and the only person I saw in hours was a lady on a horse.


















































Sure beats loads of pages about Ginge and Whinge.


----------



## rottiemum

Chase is doing really well. Been here about a month now. Walking much better (thanks Dogmatic!) and now responsive on walks. Settles well in the house.
He was having horrendous stinky farts and would have a couple of solid poos a day followed by one or 2 soft/liquid ones.
So I'm experimenting - I think it might be chicken, I use it a lot for training treats.
So he's been off chicken for 2 days to see if it helps, and so far there is less stinky bum and no liquid poo. (And he's on Millies Wolfheart, they don't put chicken in any of their recipes). Might have cracked it!
I was walking him at the weekend when it was busy here with all sorts of walkers and I thought how nice it is to be with a friendly dog who is listening to me. Lol
I would post more pics but he seems to know when you're taking one and he moves!


----------



## margy

He has a lovely gentle expression.


----------



## rottiemum

margy said:


> He has a lovely gentle expression.


He is a really sweet boy


----------



## ECT

Such a gorgeous rottie


----------



## Boxer123

rottiemum said:


> Chase is doing really well. Been here about a month now. Walking much better (thanks Dogmatic!) and now responsive on walks. Settles well in the house.
> He was having horrendous stinky farts and would have a couple of solid poos a day followed by one or 2 soft/liquid ones.
> So I'm experimenting - I think it might be chicken, I use it a lot for training treats.
> So he's been off chicken for 2 days to see if it helps, and so far there is less stinky bum and no liquid poo. (And he's on Millies Wolfheart, they don't put chicken in any of their recipes). Might have cracked it!
> I was walking him at the weekend when it was busy here with all sorts of walkers and I thought how nice it is to be with a friendly dog who is listening to me. Lol
> I would post more pics but he seems to know when you're taking one and he moves!
> View attachment 464020


He is so handsome I can't believe he has a stinky bum !


----------



## Boxer123

Well is raining so the boxers have only had a short walk as Loki runs home I now have a boxer pile on the sofa.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Jack’s had a short walk .... now we’re sitting in the car at the vets for his check up so he can get the meds he needs.

He’s gone in .... I hate not being with him


----------



## niamh123

We only managed a short walk this morning,Ronnie doesn't mind the heavy rain but hates the high winds and it's blowing a gale here at the moment


----------



## Boxer123

Lurcherlad said:


> Jack's had a short walk .... now we're sitting in the car at the vets for his check up so he can get the meds he needs.
> 
> He's gone in .... I hate not being with him


Im the same I can't stand it they only took loki in to be weighed and I was missing him.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Boxer123 said:


> Im the same I can't stand it they only took loki in to be weighed and I was missing him.


He was back in the car within a very short while ... all done and his health check was fine (none the worse for his ordeal) 

Slightly peeved I only got the Gabapentin and have to go back tomorrow for the Propolin because they had to order some - despite me ordering it last week and they insisted he had the appointment today before they administer his meds 

They've sent me the bill via my mobile already though .... I'll pay when I pick up tomorrow


----------



## Beth78

We went on a lovely long walk this morning, the rain was very light at the time.
Whisp is peeved as "her" blankets are in the wash (she doesn't like the sloppy leatherette of the sofas) so she's sulking on her bed.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Flipping heating keeps going off 

Jack's snuggled in his bed ...










And I'm snuggled in mine!


----------



## Beth78

Whisp has turned into a liquorice wheel.


----------



## Guest

Finally Novas Gotcha Day presents arrived.

I got her a paw/body soak, a lickimat splash bowl and a Zogoflex Tux:

We soaked her paws for five minutes tongiht and she got to try out the new lickimat:









Her paws smell nice and feel soft and soothed. She's getting dry and cracked paws this summer so that's why I wanted to try it.

The Tux is in the freezer for tomorrow:









Pretty happy with our haul!


----------



## Guest

Beth78 said:


> Whisp has turned into a liquorice wheel.
> View attachment 464086


Oh she's just too sweet!!!


----------



## Beth78

Kakite said:


> Finally Novas Gotcha Day presents arrived.
> 
> I got her a paw/body soak, a lickimat splash bowl and a Zogoflex Tux:
> 
> We soaked her paws for five minutes tongiht and she got to try out the new lickimat:
> 
> View attachment 464087
> 
> Her paws smell nice and feel soft and soothed. She's getting dry and cracked paws this summer so that's why I wanted to try it.
> 
> The Tux is in the freezer for tomorrow:
> View attachment 464088
> 
> 
> Pretty happy with our haul!


Oooh, does that licky mat have a sucker on it? Might invest in one of those for after muddy walkies.

I use coconut oil on Whisps paws for the summer and winter.


----------



## Guest

Beth78 said:


> Oooh, does that licky mat have a sucker on it? Might invest in one of those for after muddy walkies.
> 
> I use coconut oil on Whisps paws for the summer and winter.


Yes I do too but then have to make sure I either watch nova not to lick it all off or put her boots on for an hour so it can take some effect  this is a coconut oil based soak!

yes it has suction caps on the back so it worked really well


----------



## tabelmabel

My clever dogs seem to have got a card organised for me! Came through the post today


----------



## Boxer123

Beth78 said:


> Whisp has turned into a liquorice wheel.
> View attachment 464086


Ha ha bless her ! Loki looks so cute in a teeny ball.


----------



## Beth78

tabelmabel said:


> My clever dogs seem to have got a card organised for me! Came through the post today
> 
> View attachment 464098
> View attachment 464099


Aaw what thoughtful pups


----------



## Boxer123

tabelmabel said:


> My clever dogs seem to have got a card organised for me! Came through the post today
> 
> View attachment 464098
> View attachment 464099


Brilliant clever dogs.


----------



## ShibaPup

I'm having such a headache trying to sort out all the customs rubbish :Arghh:Banghead

Keep being told different things by different companies - no one seems to have a solid clue and I'm clueless


----------



## Boxer123

ShibaPup said:


> I'm having such a headache trying to sort out all the customs rubbish :Arghh:Banghead
> 
> Keep being told different things by different companies - no one seems to have a solid clue and I'm clueless


Oh no what do you have to do ?


----------



## ShibaPup

Boxer123 said:


> Oh no what do you have to do ?


Hit my head into a wall.

Need a customs agent to file for Export documents from France so he can travel on the Euro tunnel. Then Import papers for the UK. Plus a load of fees - custom agent fees for paperwork, 20% VAT and tax.
Customs EORI import numbers for GB and EU. ID cards. Also vehicle info, travel dates/times, pet passport info, microchip number, GB health certificates then registering with IPAFFS.


----------



## Boxer123

ShibaPup said:


> Hit my head into a wall.
> 
> Need a customs agent to file for Export documents from France so he can travel on the Euro tunnel. Then Import papers for the UK. Plus a load of fees - custom agent fees for paperwork, 20% VAT and tax.
> Customs EORI import numbers for GB and EU. ID cards. Also vehicle info, travel dates/times, pet passport info, microchip number, GB health certificates then registering with IPAFFS.


Sounds confusing! I hope you get it sorted.


----------



## Beth78

ShibaPup said:


> Hit my head into a wall.
> 
> Need a customs agent to file for Export documents from France so he can travel on the Euro tunnel. Then Import papers for the UK. Plus a load of fees - custom agent fees for paperwork, 20% VAT and tax.
> Customs EORI import numbers for GB and EU. ID cards. Also vehicle info, travel dates/times, pet passport info, microchip number, GB health certificates then registering with IPAFFS.


Oh my God that sounds hellishly complicated


----------



## DanWalkersmum

tabelmabel said:


> My clever dogs seem to have got a card organised for me! Came through the post today
> 
> View attachment 464098
> View attachment 464099


Which one is the genius? That's a lovely thought TM


----------



## tabelmabel

DanWalkersmum said:


> Which one is the genius?


That's definitely Till - she is the brains of the family


----------



## Boxer123

Loki's having a hard day...


----------



## MissKittyKat

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 464123
> Loki's having a hard day...


Ha!

So is woody!


----------



## Boxer123

MissKittyKat said:


> Ha!
> 
> So is woody!
> View attachment 464132


They need to create a pupper support group.


----------



## Sarah H

tabelmabel said:


> My clever dogs seem to have got a card organised for me! Came through the post today
> 
> View attachment 464098
> View attachment 464099


Cute! Clever puppers


----------



## Kaily

All quiet here.


----------



## rottiemum

Urgh! Chase is driving my OH nuts.. lol
He's with me during the day (WFH), and no bother at all. Either lies in the front window watching the world go by or lying at my feet.
He gets excited to go out for walks and will jump up and mouth you, sometimes nips. I am quite a calm person so I just turn my back and talk to him in my normal voice while I get ready (sometimes put my coat on while spinning in circles to keep him at my back). And this seems to work.
He gets way too excited for his evening walk with OH though and ramps up the jumping and biting.
OH is not as patient as me and is getting sick of being bit. He does try to do what I do but the irritation comes through in his voice. I have to distract Chase to let OH get ready. 
Wondering if it's just excitement because it's OH (I'm boring I'm here all day) or if he just comes alive more at night.
I might try to take him out tonight to see!


----------



## rottiemum

And it's just been bad the last 2 nights. Then last night he tried to get on our bed a couple of times (sleeps in his bed next to ours). I got headbutted when he tried to jump up as I had just turned to look at him...ouch!
Thankfully (or not?) not the first time I've been headbutted by a rottie...:Hilarious


----------



## Boxer123

rottiemum said:


> Urgh! Chase is driving my OH nuts.. lol
> He's with me during the day (WFH), and no bother at all. Either lies in the front window watching the world go by or lying at my feet.
> He gets excited to go out for walks and will jump up and mouth you, sometimes nips. I am quite a calm person so I just turn my back and talk to him in my normal voice while I get ready (sometimes put my coat on while spinning in circles to keep him at my back). And this seems to work.
> He gets way too excited for his evening walk with OH though and ramps up the jumping and biting.
> OH is not as patient as me and is getting sick of being bit. He does try to do what I do but the irritation comes through in his voice. I have to distract Chase to let OH get ready.
> Wondering if it's just excitement because it's OH (I'm boring I'm here all day) or if he just comes alive more at night.
> I might try to take him out tonight to see!


Loki is terrible for this if he's over tired or over excited.


----------



## tabelmabel

How is it that murph never shows food agression ever. He will share anything at all. This is them licking out the remnants of my baking tin with toad in the hole.









Yet when it comes to a fresh bone - woah!!! Tilly wont go near him or he'd eat her alive!!!!

Yes that is a stick stuck on him from his walk today lol!


----------



## Boxer123

tabelmabel said:


> How is it that murph never shows food agression ever. He will share anything at all. This is them licking out the remnants of my baking tin with toad in the hole.
> View attachment 464180
> 
> 
> Yet when it comes to a fresh bone - woah!!! Tilly wont go near him or he'd eat her alive!!!!
> 
> Yes that is a stick stuck on him from his walk today lol!


Sox is the same he will share a plate to lick, eat side by side ect. A bone however they have to be in separate rooms. He eyeballs Loki and would steal his bone given half the chance.


----------



## catz4m8z

Boxer123 said:


> Sox is the same he will share a plate to lick, eat side by side ect. A bone however they have to be in separate rooms. He eyeballs Loki and would steal his bone given half the chance.


My lot cant be trusted either. Heidi stole Alfies entire dinner tonight!!:Wideyed
I put Alfs food in his crate with door pulled to (that way he gets peace from the girls until he wants to push it open himself) and went to feed the girls...didnt realiese that Alf had ignored his food and run behind me and out the back door (which I shut coz I hadnt realiesed Id left it open!).
Leaving Alf whining outside and Heidi to break into Alfs crate and eat all his food.... which I didnt see but have confirmed by feeling Heidis tum and its like an anaconda thats just eaten a cow!:Hilarious

So now Alf has had some extra biccies to make up for it and Heidi will probably have tummy ache later on tonight!


----------



## Boxer123

catz4m8z said:


> My lot cant be trusted either. Heidi stole Alfies entire dinner tonight!!:Wideyed
> I put Alfs food in his crate with door pulled to (that way he gets peace from the girls until he wants to push it open himself) and went to feed the girls...didnt realiese that Alf had ignored his food and run behind me and out the back door (which I shut coz I hadnt realiesed Id left it open!).
> Leaving Alf whining outside and Heidi to break into Alfs crate and eat all his food.... which I didnt see but have confirmed by feeling Heidis tum and its like an anaconda thats just eaten a cow!:Hilarious
> 
> So now Alf has had some extra biccies to make up for it and Heidi will probably have tummy ache later on tonight!


I do have to watch Sox he's been known to just push Loki out the way. Loki never reacts with food he'd never steal from Sox.


----------



## Boxer123

Snugs


----------



## Kaily

Alfie doesn't do share. We have enough trouble with a ball, I'm not brave enough to introduce bones into the mix yet. No point looking for trouble. 

I did see some lovely looking marrow bones in Morrisons the other day though. Pity.


----------



## Guest

A lovely autumn walk this morning. I love this time of year.


----------



## Magyarmum




----------



## rottiemum

Boxer123 said:


> Loki is terrible for this if he's over tired or over excited.


I took him out last night. Just the usual amount of jumping that he does with me.
So it's definitely excitement at going out with OH that makes him more jumpy with him. And a little bit of coming alive more at night, as he was not as bad with OH this morning. He's always calmer during the day.


----------



## rottiemum

One of our neighbours has gotten a whippet puppy. OH and Chase met them this morning. They already have an older Shih Tzu that he gets along with fine.
Apparently Chase wasn't sure what to make of it. When she put puppy on the ground he had a sniff then went and stood behind OH peeking at it around his legs.
Puppy had a jumper on, maybe it was that.
Daft dog :Hilarious


----------



## Beth78

We have been rambling in the countryside today, I'm currently stuck under a very tired dog, need to get up and start cooking a mother's day lunch soon.


----------



## Boxer123

My sister gave this ball to loki at Xmas he loves it takes it everywhere. Last night he went to sleep with it bless him.


----------



## rottiemum

Well we saw the whippet puppy today. She is so tiny and cute!
But Chase definitely doesn't know what to make of her. We were walking in a field, their house backs up to the field. We were at the other side, just sniffing along. The guy came out their back gate with both dogs, just letting them out for a pee.
Chase looked over but just kept sniffing, not bothered (which is great).
Then the puppy ran over followed by the other one. So they all had a sniff, but the puppy was playfully trying to chase Chase (lol) and he genuinely was trying to get away from her. So I'm spinning around with him on lead. Had to walk them all back to the guy who didn't have his shoes on...guy was suitably impressed by Chase not reacting to her. Quite frankly he looked uncomfortable, and a bit scared. Which must seem funny for such a big dog to be scared of a tiny puppy, but of course it's not.
Maybe it's because he hasn't seen any dogs like her before. Not sure, but hopefully he'll get used to her, she's lovely.
I know that usually her owner wouldn't have let her harrass him but he was in his socks...


----------



## Kaily

My local agility classes are opening up again soon. I was thinking of taking Daisy but they have put their prices up to £20 an hour, they were £12 before Covid. Seems a big increase. I know businesses need to recoup but I feel this is too much.

Just curious as to what other people pay for classes?


----------



## Teddy-dog

Kaily said:


> My local agility classes are opening up again soon. I was thinking of taking Daisy but they have put their prices up to £20 an hour, they were £12 before Covid. Seems a big increase. I know businesses need to recoup but I feel this is too much.
> 
> Just curious as to what other people pay for classes?


I used to pay £75 for 6 weeks (pre-COVID). So around the £12 a class. That was for a group class not individual. Perhaps their venue has put up the prices which is why they need to? I think it depends on your area too how much they are, we're West Yorkshire.

no word on when ours is opening up again


----------



## Magyarmum

In Hungary I pay about £10 an hour for 1 to 1 training for both boys. If we go to group training then it's only £5 for anything up to three hours,


----------



## Kaily

Thanks @Teddy-dog. These are group classes too, six people, 8 weeks £160. Thing is Daisy might not even like it! They also have an agility club which is more focused on people that want to compete and a little cheaper but more clicky.

@Magyarmum your prices sound much better.


----------



## Guest

I pay a yearly sub which covers all classes - Elliot's agility and Kenzie's obedience/rally. I can't remember exactly how much it is, but I think around $80, which is about 40 pounds in your money. It's a club though, rather than a private organisation.


----------



## Guest

I paid about £77 for our 8 week introduction to nosework class and it included a nosework starter kit. For other classes similar in length I paid about the same. The same trainer is offering a 10am-3pm clicker training for £26 including a.clicker for starters.

We had a lovely time out and about today


----------



## Guest

The kids had a lovely walk tonight  Boston & Nova. it's so nice that they are so relaxed together. Love having our walking buddies.


----------



## Kaily

I want to be there now. It looks so idyllic. ^


----------



## Boxer123

Pondering


----------



## tabelmabel

The quickest way to get Murphles into a "down" is to say 'want to go into the garden for a wee wee?'


Honest to God, he is a stubborn sod. He is bursting. I am going out soon but meeting a pal at a set time. Not just now. And i know fine well he is going to yodle in the car (luckily 5 mins only) all the way.


He just will not wee in the garden. Whenever we ask him, he hunkers right down tight!


----------



## Kaily

A fox poo covered (again) Daisy, bath time.


----------



## Boxer123

Kaily said:


> A fox poo covered (again) Daisy, bath time.
> 
> View attachment 464495
> 
> 
> View attachment 464496
> 
> 
> View attachment 464497
> 
> 
> View attachment 464498


You tell her I've contacted the RSPCA.


----------



## Kaily

Boxer123 said:


> You tell her I've contacted the RSPCA.


----------



## tabelmabel

When there is new interest in the guinea pig cage:










We have a very lively new 5 week old in there which has attracted Tills' interest but she is calm as anything just lying there. The pigs arent bothered by her - the adult will come right to the front and touch noses with Till.

Beryl the cat took a bit too much interest last night though - i covered the cage right over for safety with a big sheet.

This isnt my permanant pig cage; we will build the proper one back up at the weekend and then Tills wont have such a good view. Great practice for her though.

Till has now keeled over and gone to sleep there!


----------



## ShibaPup

tabelmabel said:


> View attachment 464503
> When there is new interest in the guinea pig cage:
> 
> View attachment 464503
> 
> 
> We have a very lively new 5 week old in there which has attracted Tills' interest but she is calm as anything just lying there. The pigs arent bothered by her - the adult will come right to the front and touch noses with Till.
> 
> Beryl the cat took a bit too much interest last night though - i covered the cage right over for safety with a big sheet.
> 
> This isnt my permanant pig cage; we will build the proper one back up at the weekend and then Tills wont have such a good view. Great practice for her though.
> 
> Till has now keeled over and gone to sleep there!


Guinea pigs seem like fun pets - I don't know nothing about them tbh, occasionally see some really awesome open plan setups for them and I always wonder if they'll escape, probably showing my lack of knowledge there


----------



## O2.0

Kaily said:


> A fox poo covered (again) Daisy, bath time.
> 
> View attachment 464495
> 
> 
> View attachment 464496
> 
> 
> View attachment 464497
> 
> 
> View attachment 464498


Oh Daisy! :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## tabelmabel

They don't escape @ShibaPup  In my house, the baby especially would be soon set upon by Beryl and I'm sure Tilly would have a go too.

So my cage has the lid on to stop anyone getting in. But, supposing they got out, they wouldnt go far. Pigs need to be really brave to move far. We have had a brave one or two that would have an explore around our living room under supervision but they have no real desire to escape. They dont climb and no lid is needed in dog and cat free homes.

They make excellent pets but not for children. They are classed as exotic pets and are very expensive if they need vet care, they always need bigger cages than people think (mine there is a minimum size for 2 sows) and they should never be kept singly or bought from pet shops (puppy mill equivalent poorly bred pigs) ideally a good rescue though both mine are from good breeders.

I can see myself having pigs for a good many years yet. They are very vocal and really interactive too. They can live up to about 10 yrs, though my oldest was 7.

*** i was reading a post from someone on a pig forum that had had £5k in vet bills this year and still ongoing

They arent normally quite that pricey but i have definitely had the odd pig costing around the 500 quid mark. Great when healthy but omg it is a worry when they arent!


----------



## O2.0

Penny lost her ears today :Hilarious
She's field testing new mom manipulation tactics


----------



## Kaily

I adore guinea pigs, I had them when I was younger. I love the way they 'talk' when they see you and get excited. I don't think I will be getting anymore any time soon with 1.5 JR's in the house!


----------



## Boxer123

O2.0 said:


> Penny lost her ears today :Hilarious
> She's field testing new mom manipulation tactics
> 
> View attachment 464506


Whatever she wants let her have it!


----------



## Teddy-dog

tabelmabel said:


> The quickest way to get Murphles into a "down" is to say 'want to go into the garden for a wee wee?'
> 
> Honest to God, he is a stubborn sod. He is bursting. I am going out soon but meeting a pal at a set time. Not just now. And i know fine well he is going to yodle in the car (luckily 5 mins only) all the way.
> 
> He just will not wee in the garden. Whenever we ask him, he hunkers right down tight!


Teddy hates pooping in the garden. He will do it, if he has to but he will hold on forever! If his walk is a bit later in the day he's wound up until he's managed to have a poo as he just won't go if I let him in the garden! Dogs


----------



## Linda Weasel

O2.0 said:


> Penny lost her ears today :Hilarious
> She's field testing new mom manipulation tactics
> 
> View attachment 464506


It's the 'seal pup' ploy.


----------



## lullabydream

Kaily said:


> A fox poo covered (again) Daisy, bath time.
> 
> View attachment 464495
> 
> 
> Her ears!!!! Gorgeous
> View attachment 464496
> 
> 
> View attachment 464497
> 
> 
> View attachment 464498





Linda Weasel said:


> It's the 'seal pup' ploy.


Eevee does a seal too.. Her 'Dad' loves it and can't say no to her


----------



## Nicola234

tabelmabel said:


> View attachment 464503
> When there is new interest in the guinea pig cage:
> 
> View attachment 464503
> 
> 
> We have a very lively new 5 week old in there which has attracted Tills' interest but she is calm as anything just lying there. The pigs arent bothered by her - the adult will come right to the front and touch noses with Till.
> 
> Beryl the cat took a bit too much interest last night though - i covered the cage right over for safety with a big sheet.
> 
> This isnt my permanant pig cage; we will build the proper one back up at the weekend and then Tills wont have such a good view. Great practice for her though.
> 
> Till has now keeled over and gone to sleep there!


We had two guinea pigs until about 5 years about, crumpet lived til she was about 7 1/2 and Roxy was nearer 9. Roxy loved my old patterdale and would jump into bed beside him and sleep under his covers lol Crumpet was a bit more shy, they're great wee pets. I've never bought so much veg in my life, it's amazing how much they eat for the size of them.


----------



## ebonycat

The Telegraph has an article on Twitter about the rise in the dog population over this last year.

Really concerning.
How people have brought & re-homed impulsively.
It’s thought in the UK the dog population has gone up by at least 10% under lockdown, now totalling well over 11 million!!!

May last year saw the biggest increase of searches on The Kennel Club find a puppy tool.
They mentioned the rise in puppy farms & the increase of related criminal activity. Also the amount of dog mess on the streets.
Animal welfare organisations are bracing themselves for the backlash from the pandemic dog mania.
Will the dog charities be able to handle it?
Dogs Trust estimates around an extra 40.000 dogs this year are likely to be given up for re-homing.
They also mention owners aren’t coping with the dogs, Dogs Trust are receiving calls from owners saying that they can’t cope.
They also ask how will these puppies cope when things go back to normal, like when people go back into work, when the pubs & beer gardens open.

This last year hasn’t only increased people wanting dogs but it’s been cats too.
When ‘some’ people decide that they want a dog/ cat they don’t research the needs of the animal, they don’t research where they are going to get the animal from & they certainly don’t think about how the animal will fit into their lives.
No they just decided to buy the animal ASAP, from the quickest place possible. No thought whatsoever.
Then what happens, instead of putting the time & effort into the animal, training etc. They pass it on to the first person they can find & say the animal is out of control, they can’t cope with ‘it’.

This attitude ‘people’ have towards buying an animal (any animal), has always sickened me, makes me hate the human race even more.
But more so this last year, some people just treat animals as they would a pair of jeans.

Sorry for the rant


----------



## tabelmabel

That's fabulous, @Nicola234 - will you have more, do you think? What a wonderful age they both reached - especially Roxy! And wow, that is amazing she cuddled up with your old dog.

Our old pig, Benson used to come out on the living room floor with murph and murph never batted an eyelid. Wouldnt trust Tills though!


----------



## Nicola234

tabelmabel said:


> That's fabulous, @Nicola234 - will you have more, do you think? What a wonderful age they both reached - especially Roxy! And wow, that is amazing she cuddled up with your old dog.
> 
> Our old pig, Benson used to come out on the living room floor with murph and murph never batted an eyelid. Wouldnt trust Tills though!


I wouldn't get anymore just now, I couldn't commit enough time to them just now, they are such sociable wee things and I have enough with Charlie and Indie, not enough hours in the day when working full time but I'd definitely consider more if I had the time. Yeah I was very surprised too! Roxy was so confident, we had her free roaming most of the time after we lost Crumpet. She really loved the dog used to follow him about. Aw it's great when they get on! Lol yeah some dogs it's just too tempting! It was a different story with the ferrets, I had to lock him away from them, so placid with the pigs but the ferrets he wanted to chase lol


----------



## tabelmabel

Look at these 2 cuties tonight @Nicola234









Wee baby Ebony has fallen off her bed and right into Belle!

(Very OT in dog chat. No more piggy pics in the dog chat thread, i promise!)


----------



## Nicola234

tabelmabel said:


> Look at these 2 cuties tonight @Nicola234
> View attachment 464526
> 
> 
> Wee baby Ebony has fallen off her bed and right into Belle!
> 
> (Very OT in dog chat. No more piggy pics in the dog chat thread, i promise!)


Aww so cute!


----------



## O2.0

ebonycat said:


> It's thought in the UK the dog population has gone up by at least 10% under lockdown, now totalling well over 11 million!!!


That is really concerning 
I also wonder what's going to happen to all these dogs when people have to start going back to work.

On a potentially more positive note though, my dog trainer friends have noted that business is booming. I guess now that folks are home with their dogs all day, they're realizing they have to train them.


----------



## Nicola234




----------



## Kaily

Nicola234 said:


> We had two guinea pigs until about 5 years about, crumpet lived til she was about 7 1/2 and Roxy was nearer 9. Roxy loved my old patterdale and would jump into bed beside him and sleep under his covers lol Crumpet was a bit more shy, they're great wee pets. I've never bought so much veg in my life, it's amazing how much they eat for the size of them.
> View attachment 464523
> View attachment 464524


Patterdales and pigs, so cute, amazing he didn't want to eat them. Great pics.

Alfie is a definite no, so I better stop thinking ... :Stop


----------



## Nicola234

Kaily said:


> Patterdales and pigs, so cute, amazing he didn't want to eat them. Great pics.
> 
> Alfie is a definite no, so I better stop thinking ... :Stop


Thank you, yeah he was crazy as a pup but turned out to be a super dog  wouldn't have gotten away with it with most patterdales.

lol :Hilarious


----------



## DanWalkersmum

O2.0 said:


> Penny lost her ears today :Hilarious
> She's field testing new mom manipulation tactics
> 
> View attachment 464506


awww this make me lol, so cute


----------



## LinznMilly

tabelmabel said:


> Look at these 2 cuties tonight @Nicola234
> View attachment 464526
> 
> 
> Wee baby Ebony has fallen off her bed and right into Belle!
> 
> (Very OT in dog chat. No more piggy pics in the dog chat thread, i promise!)


So sweet.  Nice to see Belle has a new friend.


----------



## niamh123

Had a lovely walk this morning and Ronnie managed to do his favourite thing swimming


----------



## lullabydream

niamh123 said:


> View attachment 464535
> Had a lovely walk this morning and Ronnie managed to do his favourite thing swimming


I have missed seeing Ronnie with not being around for a few months. He's so adorable!


----------



## Boxer123

niamh123 said:


> View attachment 464535
> Had a lovely walk this morning and Ronnie managed to do his favourite thing swimming


He's so big now ! Where did the little puppy go ?


----------



## Beth78

On our walk this morning we passed 3 of Whisp's rambling freinds, it was like a little reunion. She was all waggy tail and play bowing.
It will be nice when we can meet and all walk together again. Not much longer now hopefully.


----------



## niamh123

Big Ron is wonderful and has settled into family life with no problems at all
The only problem is we have a big dog with a puppy brain


----------



## Beth78

niamh123 said:


> Big Ron is wonderful and has settled into family life with no problems at all
> The only problem is we have a big dog with a puppy brain


Aaw
Bless hes very handsome.


----------



## Magyarmum

Grisha - the only time he's good is when he's sleeping










Sitting nicely deserves a treat.










Doing a great recall from one of his favourite occupations, investigating the compost heap


----------



## Boxer123

Life has come at loki to fast today...


----------



## Lurcherlad

Jack's had an easy day, but still ....


----------



## Lurcherlad

There's a petition on change.org urging the UK Government to ban the import of fois gras, which I've just signed.

Please sign to help to stop the UK supporting this horrific, barbaric practice 

I can't post the link but the title on Change is

*UK Govt. to ban the import of Foie Gras*


----------



## Boxer123

Lurcherlad said:


> There's a petition on change.org urging the UK Government to ban the import of fois gras, which I've just signed.
> 
> Please sign to help to stop the UK supporting this horrific, barbaric practice
> 
> I can't post the link but the title on Change is
> 
> *UK Govt. to ban the import of Foie Gras*
> http://chng.it/rdZkhMDpx2


I've never had this and had to google what it was how awful who can possibly think this is right


----------



## Boxer123

Up at 6 this morning and down the field. I'm now sat waiting for my vaccine appointment like a kid at Xmas whilst the boys snooze.


----------



## Kaily

Oh Alfie!


----------



## Boxer123

Kaily said:


> Oh Alfie!


Ha ha reminds me of Sox with Loki 'I'll have that'


----------



## Kaily

I actually thought I was taking a pic, not a video. It made me laugh so I thought I would learn how to upload and post it. It was much easier than I thought. 

Alfie is a thug but I love him.


----------



## Dave S

Spot the dog - believe it or not there is a big black and white Border Collie in this picture - can you see it?










If you cannot see it try here;


----------



## tabelmabel

Kaily said:


> Oh Alfie!


Who does that remind me of


----------



## Sarah H

Dave S said:


> Spot the dog - believe it or not there is a big black and white Border Collie in this picture - can you see it?
> 
> View attachment 464605
> 
> 
> If you cannot see it try here;
> 
> View attachment 464607


Even before I saw the small photo I knew it would be in the muddy puddle :Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## MissKittyKat

Was trying to do my fitness Pilates this morning but someone commandeered my mat!


----------



## LinznMilly

Lurcherlad said:


> There's a petition on change.org urging the UK Government to ban the import of fois gras, which I've just signed.
> 
> Please sign to help to stop the UK supporting this horrific, barbaric practice
> 
> I can't post the link but the title on Change is
> 
> *UK Govt. to ban the import of Foie Gras*


Signed. Is this the one?

http://chng.it/NHkZ6jxJW4


----------



## Lurcherlad

LinznMilly said:


> Signed. Is this the one?
> 
> http://chng.it/NHkZ6jxJW4


Yes, thanks. I couldn't get my link to work.

WARNING: Upsetting image


----------



## Beth78

A sunday lie in this morning. Got a walk in the woods planned for later.


----------



## Beth78

Whisp Zooming around in the woods.
https://youtube.com/shorts/nnsYTYk_PbU
I hope this works it's my 2st video


----------



## Boxer123

My heart melts for my little loki he's so gorgeous. We just managed to walk down the road past my neighbour and her dog on the other side. Lots of sitting and looking but no lunging or barking


----------



## Nicola234

Beth78 said:


> Whisp Zooming around in the woods.
> https://youtube.com/shorts/nnsYTYk_PbU
> I hope this works it's my 2st video


It works, what a great video!



Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 464654
> My heart melts for my little loki he's so gorgeous. We just managed to walk down the road past my neighbour and her dog on the other side. Lots of sitting and looking but no lunging or barking


Aw well done Loki!


----------



## Beth78

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 464654
> My heart melts for my little loki he's so gorgeous. We just managed to walk down the road past my neighbour and her dog on the other side. Lots of sitting and looking but no lunging or barking


Yaaay, well done to both of you.


----------



## Teddy-dog

Beth78 said:


> Whisp Zooming around in the woods.
> https://youtube.com/shorts/nnsYTYk_PbU
> I hope this works it's my 2st video


haha fab! Love a zoomie


----------



## MissKittyKat

I'm convinced his sleeping positions are getting more random


----------



## Boxer123

MissKittyKat said:


> I'm convinced his sleeping positions are getting more random
> 
> View attachment 464664


HAHAHA oh Woody


----------



## Lurcherlad

He’s worse than Jack!


----------



## Arny

Found the smallest patch of sun.


----------



## rottiemum

So 3am last night Chase wakes me up. I think he must need to go out, as he usually sleeps through...get up to get my dressing gown, turn around and he's stolen my spot in the bed!!! 
Was quickly chucked out and back to his own bed. What a chancer 
When OH left for work this morning he jumped in beside me and snuggled for half an hour before I had to get up 

Oh and we've got a private field booked in about an hour, so that should be fun


----------



## LinznMilly

MissKittyKat said:


> I'm convinced his sleeping positions are getting more random
> 
> View attachment 464664


:Hilarious :Hilarious :Hilarious


----------



## Magyarmum

Hooray! All being well the Schnauzer boys are off to the groomers on Saturday for the first time in 6 months. It'll be interesting to see what's underneath all that fur and if I recognise them in their birthday suits  

I have a suspicion Grisha's even more of a fatso than he was last September. If so I've got till the middle of July to get the weight off. That's when he gets his Rabies jab and I don't want to get told off again by the vet for having an overweight dog.


----------



## margy

We joined a weight loss club run by our vets with Suzie called chubby chums. She lost her excess weight quite quickly.


----------



## Kaily

Spring has sprung.


----------



## Boxer123

rottiemum said:


> So 3am last night Chase wakes me up. I think he must need to go out, as he usually sleeps through...get up to get my dressing gown, turn around and he's stolen my spot in the bed!!!
> Was quickly chucked out and back to his own bed. What a chancer
> When OH left for work this morning he jumped in beside me and snuggled for half an hour before I had to get up
> 
> Oh and we've got a private field booked in about an hour, so that should be fun


Classic boxer move


----------



## Sarah H

Boxer123 said:


> Classic boxer move


Classic lurcher move  :Hilarious


----------



## Guest

Lovely afternoon walk today.


----------



## Guest

When your sister makes a good pillow


----------



## Guest

McKenzie said:


> When your sister makes a good pillow
> 
> View attachment 464764


Oh my goodness how cute!!!


----------



## Boxer123

My loki I think we can all agree he gives me a hard time, but he's such a cuddle monster. If I sit at the opposite side of the sofa he gets up moves and snuggles next to me.


----------



## margy

Ahh bless him. You wouldn't swap him for a minute x


----------



## Boxer123

margy said:


> Ahh bless him. You wouldn't swap him for a minute x


No I wouldn't


----------



## Guest

Someone was pooped after our walk and meet up with a friend and her GSD today  ps: i was not driving when I took the photo and nova was clipped into a seatbelt attachment thingy!


----------



## Kaily

Kakite said:


> Someone was pooped after our walk and meet up with a friend and her GSD today  ps: i was not driving when I took the photo and nova was clipped into a seatbelt attachment thingy!
> 
> View attachment 464811


Oh bless, she looks so content.


----------



## Guest

The only zoom meeting I do regularly is a weight watchers one, but Kenzie demands to be picked up to sit on my lap every single time without fail


----------



## Magyarmum




----------



## Dave S




----------



## tabelmabel

Poor murphs has not had a good day. This morning, he managed to get a pet nail grinder wound into his moustache whilst it was switched on - totally entwined with his moustache hair.

Then tonight, he got his ears boxed by Beryl the cat! Honestly, the poor lad did nothing to deserve it at all. Beryl has turned savage!

Murph has never been a great eater and is very suspicious about hidden pills in his food. So i had made up his kibble, added 2 jointsure pills which he hates, and stirred natural yogurt in to bind in all together.

Popped it down and he approached very slowly and looked it over but didnt go for it. Meanwhile, Beryl who has her bed and perch in the kitchen thought the yogurt looked rather palatable.

So, as murph is standing looking despondantly into his bowl, he fails to notice Beryl coming down towards him towards said bowl.

By the time Murph noticed and looked up, beryl was literally millimetres from him. Nose to nose. Beryl on a chair. Murph standing on the floor.

Next thing, Beryl literally starts boxing murphs' ears and hissing. It was a ferocious attempt but, fortunately, we were on scene to assist.

Beryl retreated into her bed, giving us all the evils.

I moved murphs' bowl and, next thing, Tilly's snout is right in it! Poor murph.

I had to stand by him to protect him from his own sisters and to make sure he got a meal without being a victim of assault and theft.

Dont know what has got into Beryl. She has never liked sharing her home with dogs but she usually leaves them to their own devices as long as they stay out of her way.

Yesterday though, she chased Tilly out of the kitchen. That was actually hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Boxer123

tabelmabel said:


> Poor murphs has not had a good day. This morning, he managed to get a pet nail grinder wound into his moustache whilst it was switched on - totally entwined with his moustache hair.
> 
> Then tonight, he got his ears boxed by Beryl the cat! Honestly, the poor lad did nothing to deserve it at all. Beryl has turned savage!
> 
> Murph has never been a great eater and is very suspicious about hidden pills in his food. So i had made up his kibble, added 2 jointsure pills which he hates, and stirred natural yogurt in to bind in all together.
> 
> Popped it down and he approached very slowly and looked it over but didnt go for it. Meanwhile, Beryl who has her bed and perch in the kitchen thought the yogurt looked rather palatable.
> 
> So, as murph is standing looking despondantly into his bowl, he fails to notice Beryl coming down towards him towards said bowl.
> 
> By the time Murph noticed and looked up, beryl was literally millimetres from him. Nose to nose. Beryl on a chair. Murph standing on the floor.
> 
> Next thing, Beryl literally starts boxing murphs' ears and hissing. It was a ferocious attempt but, fortunately, we were on scene to assist.
> 
> Beryl retreated into her bed, giving us all the evils.
> 
> I moved murphs' bowl and, next thing, Tilly's snout is right in it! Poor murph.
> 
> I had to stand by him to protect him from his own sisters and to make sure he got a meal without being a victim of assault and theft.
> 
> Dont know what has got into Beryl. She has never liked sharing her home with dogs but she usually leaves them to their own devices as long as they stay out of her way.
> 
> Yesterday though, she chased Tilly out of the kitchen. That was actually hilarious:Hilarious


Oh no Murphy poor boy the boxer boys say you can come and stay at boxer HQ for a holiday.


----------



## tabelmabel

Boxer123 said:


> Oh no Murphy poor boy the boxer boys say you can come and stay at boxer HQ for a holiday


Murph gladly accepts your kind invitation


----------



## Boxer123

Freddie the seal is being discussed on GMB one person calling for the death sentence for dogs who attack wildlife quite alarming.


----------



## Guest

Love puppy feet :Kiss


----------



## Lurcherlad

Boxer123 said:


> Freddie the seal is being discussed on GMB one person calling for the death sentence for dogs who attack wildlife quite alarming.


Crazy 

Though owners need to somehow be made to be more aware and responsible, generally imo.


----------



## O2.0

Boxer123 said:


> Freddie the seal is being discussed on GMB one person calling for the death sentence for dogs who attack wildlife quite alarming.


Oh no  Bates should be dead many times over if we move to that attitude.
What about lurchers, sighthounds and terriers who were bred to do exactly that - kill wildlife. Or are we only worried about large wildlife? 
Ugh.. this is really upsetting


----------



## Boxer123

O2.0 said:


> Oh no  Bates should be dead many times over if we move to that attitude.
> What about lurchers, sighthounds and terriers who were bred to do exactly that - kill wildlife. Or are we only worried about large wildlife?
> Ugh.. this is really upsetting


We seem to forget as humans we slaughter millions of animals and are driving many to extinction.


----------



## Boxer123

On a lighter note have had a lovely day off work after a crazy week with the boys. I was brave and went to the pet shop and Waitrose for tasty treats for all. They got new squeaky balls and a squeaky shoe. We visited my neighbours field and played Sox took his boomer ball. Now I have two sleepy boys and a bowl of popcorn.


----------



## catz4m8z

Boxer123 said:


> Freddie the seal is being discussed on GMB one person calling for the death sentence for dogs who attack wildlife quite alarming.


Had a relative talk to me about that today, stating that he thought all dogs should be PTS as they are just wolves and are inherently aggressive.
Yet someone else who doesnt understand the issue. 99.9% of the problems in this world are caused by people....its the people we need to get rid of!


----------



## Boxer123

catz4m8z said:


> Had a relative talk to me about that today, stating that he thought all dogs should be PTS as they are just wolves and are inherently aggressive.
> Yet someone else who doesnt understand the issue. 99.9% of the problems in this world are caused by people....its the people we need to get rid of!


I don't normally watch morning TV but since the pandemic I like to have something on in the background. This Morning has some quite worrying pieces about dogs and training.


----------



## Lurcherlad

We were all out doing our individual stuff and OH got home first (luckily ) .... to a sloppy pile of poo on the living room carpet and an awful stench!

epressed

Hopefully, just a mild and brief upset .... poor Jack  but he seems fine now.


----------



## Teddy-dog

Boxer123 said:


> Freddie the seal is being discussed on GMB one person calling for the death sentence for dogs who attack wildlife quite alarming.


Wow! Not a good attitude. How about all the wildlife that humans kill?? Badger culling and deer culling and rabbit shooting etc etc etc. 
some people still do use dogs to hunt wildlife as a job, there's a terrier man who will come and get the rats for you. What should we do with those dogs? Not saying that dogs should go around killing wildlife but how unrealistic


----------



## Teddy-dog

On a better note here is Teddy paying attention to me (not asked for just offered by him) in the woods with no crazy squirrel ness. He is by no means over squirrels but he is so much better now


----------



## Boxer123

Teddy-dog said:


> On a better note here is Teddy paying attention to me (not asked for just offered by him) in the woods with no crazy squirrel ness. He is by no means over squirrels but he is so much better now
> 
> View attachment 465111


Lovely Ted well done. Even Sox barked at a squirrel this morning we have so many.


----------



## catz4m8z

Teddy-dog said:


> How about all the wildlife that humans kill?? Badger culling and deer culling and rabbit shooting etc etc etc.


ah, but humans are the superior race on the planet therefore we can do whatever we want to other species and it doesnt matter....they are merely there for our benefit and amusement!:Smug

(ouch, I think I may have pulled something there with the extreme sarcasm!LOL:Hilarious)


----------



## Teddy-dog

catz4m8z said:


> ah, but humans are the superior race on the planet therefore we can do whatever we want to other species and it doesnt matter....they are merely there for our benefit and amusement!:Smug
> 
> (ouch, I think I may have pulled something there with the extreme sarcasm!LOL:Hilarious)


Oh god I know. Don't even get me started!!


----------



## Magyarmum




----------



## ECT

Thea's day yesterday. A sunbathe and a chew on your favourite toy is all you need


----------



## Boxer123

ECT said:


> View attachment 465140
> 
> Thea's day yesterday. A sunbathe and a chew on your favourite toy is all you need


She is gorgeous.


----------



## ECT

Thank you 
She's growing too big! She's nearly 19 weeks old and hitting 20kgs! Everyone comments on how big her paws are. She's going to be a big girl


----------



## Boxer123

ECT said:


> Thank you
> She's growing too big! She's nearly 19 weeks old and hitting 20kgs! Everyone comments on how big her paws are. She's going to be a big girl


Nothing like a huge lapdog !


----------



## ECT

Boxer123 said:


> Nothing like a huge lapdog !


She will definitely be that!
I'll swap you. You can have Thea and I'll have Loki. He's got such a cute face!


----------



## Boxer123

ECT said:


> She will definitely be that!
> I'll swap you. You can have Thea and I'll have Loki. He's got such a cute face!


Ha ha you would soon send him back, he does like a cuddle though.


----------



## Beth78

Whisp killed a finch on her walk today, so it's the death penalty for her.


----------



## tabelmabel

Tilly likes baby sweetcorn! Not a thing i have ever given her but she raided my shopping bag and helped herself. Bit naughty but I couldnt be too cross with her healthy choice there


----------



## ShibaPup

Training Zazu is... different :Hilarious

Eye contact has been a struggle - he kept looking to the floor. Lily always offered it quite naturally. Interestingly the more training I've done with Zazu - the better he has been for maintaining eye contact.

Trying to teach a dog not to sit - is oddly hard. Apparently if he is taught to sit - he may have a tendency to want to sit in the show ring. So rewarding him for standing instead. He does naturally sit while waiting for his meals but I don't mind that.

I always struggle with down on cue word - lured it, kinda had to propose to Zazu to lure him under my knee :Hilarious otherwise he was being a seesaw. Although play bow should be easy for him  I remember it took a while for me to get Lily's down on cue. I'm getting there with Zazu.

He's a cuddle bug - he loves contact behaviours, middle is fun for him and I might actually get to teach a nose touch.

He loves being close - even out on walks, so I'm taking advantage and rewarding it heavily.


----------



## Boxer123

Sox posing this morning.


----------



## Boxer123




----------



## O2.0

ShibaPup said:


> Trying to teach a dog not to sit - is oddly hard. Apparently if he is taught to sit - he may have a tendency to want to sit in the show ring. So rewarding him for standing instead. He does naturally sit while waiting for his meals but I don't mind that.


Teach him his stacked ring stand and you don't have to worry about him knowing sit also. Plus, if you have sit on cue, it give you more control over it.
I know so many dogs who do both obedience and breed ring, there is no reason you can't teach him to sit and stack


----------



## Magyarmum

I've got two very miserable and grumpy little Schnauzer boys. They went to the groomer yesterday and got shorn of all their fur and are now walking around in their birthday suits. Definitely NOT happy about it.

I'm tired because last night instead of relaxing I spent the evening trying to keep the peace between them. Constant stand offs, circling, with much staring at each other and growling and snapping going on to let each other know "Don't dare come near me". But at least we all had a good night's sleep and this morning the pair of them are being slightly more polite to each other although all they seem to want to do is sleep..

Roll on another couple of days when I'll get my happy boys back.

Sleep solves a lot of problems



















My little plucked chickens. Excuse Grisha's jumper, it's one of Gwylim's that I had to remove the arm bands to get it to fit. Poor deprived child doesn't own one and has to wear his bruvver's cast offs!


----------



## Boxer123

Magyarmum said:


> I've got two very miserable and grumpy little Schnauzer boys. They went to the groomer yesterday and got shorn of all their fur and are now walking around in their birthday suits. Definitely NOT happy about it.
> 
> I'm tired because last night instead of relaxing I spent the evening trying to keep the peace between them. Constant stand offs, circling, with much staring at each other and growling and snapping going on to let each other know "Don't dare come near me". But at least we all had a good night's sleep and this morning the pair of them are being slightly more polite to each other although all they seem to want to do is sleep..
> 
> Roll on another couple of days when I'll get my happy boys back.
> 
> Sleep solves a lot of problems
> 
> View attachment 465227
> 
> 
> View attachment 465228
> 
> 
> My little plucked chickens. Excuse Grisha's jumper, it's one of Gwylim's that I had to remove the arm bands to get it to fit. Poor deprived child doesn't own one and has to wear his bruvver's cast offs!
> 
> View attachment 465229
> 
> 
> View attachment 465230


Oh no the shame !


----------



## Dave S

I was so annoyed and frustrated this morning as a lady let her dog mess on the grass outside my house and walked away without clearing it up.
Not the first time either so I reverted to urban gorilla mode and gave it to her back.

What made it even worse I was sitting in my car having just started it and she knew it and was about 15 feet away from me.


----------



## Linda Weasel

Dave S said:


> I was so annoyed and frustrated this morning as a lady let her dog mess on the grass outside my house and walked away without clearing it up.
> Not the first time either so I reverted to urban gorilla mode and gave it to her back.
> 
> What made it even worse I was sitting in my car having just started it and she knew it and was about 15 feet away from me.
> 
> View attachment 465232


I love that you knew where she lived.


----------



## Boxer123

Constant nonsense.... we have a new paper bag


----------



## tabelmabel

Needed to do a 50 mile round trip to the exotics vet this morning with my baby piggy (she is fine as it turns out but at least i now have peace of mind) 

Took tills with me in the car crate as appt was at 10.30 so i left 9.40, before either of the dogs had been walked. Murphs is ok free ranging round the house but tills would have had to be crated again which i wouldnt do after a full night in the crate.


Funny thing was, though she stayed in the car crate the whole time, when we arrived back at noon, she strolled in to the house and conked out fast asleep!! I think she must have felt that she had been on her daily exercise. What an easy way to wear a dog out; just drive around a bit


----------



## Boxer123

tabelmabel said:


> Needed to do a 50 mile round trip to the exotics vet this morning with my baby piggy (she is fine as it turns out but at least i now have peace of mind)
> 
> Took tills with me in the car crate as appt was at 10.30 so i left 9.40, before either of the dogs had been walked. Murphs is ok free ranging round the house but tills would have had to be crated again which i wouldnt do after a full night in the crate.
> 
> Funny thing was, though she stayed in the car crate the whole time, when we arrived back at noon, she strolled in to the house and conked out fast asleep!! I think she must have felt that she had been on her daily exercise. What an easy way to wear a dog out; just drive around a bit


Not the boxers I've tried that stunt before and they know they are missing a walk


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 465262
> View attachment 465263
> View attachment 465264
> Constant nonsense.... we have a new paper bag


Dan says a paper bag is the best fun!


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Lovely NT walk this afternoon, through woods and onto a nature trail, found a nice view of llamas and horses from a picnic bench and a small puddle of spring water for a drink and a paddle to cool the little paws. He's currently flat out...


----------



## Boxer123

DanWalkersmum said:


> Dan says a paper bag is the best fun!


That it is an hours fun zooming around the garden.


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Boxer123 said:


> That it is an hours fun zooming around the garden.


It's a good job PAH haven't cottoned on they'd be selling them as a novel toy and charging the earth. (and I'd probably be tempted to by too)


----------



## margy

My friends daughter has just bought a chihuahua any advice I should give her? She was asking if they're barky. I don't think so. I was racking my brains to remember what I'd read on this forum.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Jack chilling in the garden (with customary pillow for his head)


----------



## Guest

We're heading into autumn now but it was so muggy today. Expecting thunder storms but we had the chance to do a nice track this morning


















Last few weeks have been so tough mental health wise but nova gets me out and about


----------



## Magyarmum

It's 10 am here and the Schnauzer boys are still asleep. Can't believe it cos they're usually up and rearing to go by 7 am. 

Perhaps I should give them both a poke to make sure they're still alive? On second thoughts I'll let sleeping dogs lie and have a bit of peace. 

Yesterday evening they were still grumpy with each other and Grisha got told off for having a go at Gwylim just because he got too close to him. Hope today they'll be a bit better.

Honestly dogs are worse than kids!


----------



## Beth78

We went exploring in the woods this morning, whisp had 2 bouts of zooming and lots or trotting and sniffing. 
















She's now snoozing in the warm sunshine.









And just booked a 9 acre feild for April so might bring a picnic and meet with some family.


----------



## Boxer123

Beth78 said:


> We went exploring in the woods this morning, whisp had 2 bouts of zooming and lots or trotting and sniffing.
> View attachment 465325
> View attachment 465326
> 
> 
> She's now snoozing in the warm sunshine.
> View attachment 465328
> 
> 
> And just booked a 9 acre feild for April so might bring a picnic and meet with some family.


Oh do you mind sharing the field your not to far from me ?


----------



## Beth78

Boxer123 said:


> Oh do you mind sharing the field your not to far from me ?


It's probably booked up for recent weeks, but it's worth a book.

https://houndsandbounds.com/product/woodland-walkies/


----------



## Boxer123

Beth78 said:


> It's probably booked up for recent weeks, but it's worth a book.
> 
> https://houndsandbounds.com/product/woodland-walkies/


Great thank you.


----------



## Kaily

I have always encouraged all my dogs to swim. I normally start them when they are puppies. Daisy, being over a year old isn't keen, she doesn't mind a little paddle but that's it.

Today I put her in a little deeper, she got out straight away and had the maddest zoomies for a good 10 minutes, in fact I had to put her on the lead as she was going so barmy and being a trip hazzard to passers by.


----------



## lullabydream

margy said:


> My friends daughter has just bought a chihuahua any advice I should give her? She was asking if they're barky. I don't think so. I was racking my brains to remember what I'd read on this forum.


Don't pick them up treat them as you would a Large breed dog, train rather than whatever is easiest ie don't pick them up.

If they have been bred for temparement rather than the pandemic then they shouldn't be barky snappy or anything the stereotype states but sadly the stereotype will become a truth if not raised rightly.


----------



## PawsOnMe

I only nipped inside for a few seconds to get my Kindle, came back to lady muck claiming my spot. 
















Had a day relaxing in the yard with Jasper and Izzy. I forgot suncream so I'm looking a bit like a drumstick lolly! :Shy


----------



## Kaily

PawsOnMe said:


> I only nipped inside for a few seconds to get my Kindle, came back to lady muck claiming my spot.
> View attachment 465374
> 
> View attachment 465375
> 
> Had a day relaxing in the yard with Jasper and Izzy. I forgot suncream so I'm looking a bit like a drumstick lolly! :Shy
> View attachment 465376


I love the first pic, she looks so smug.


----------



## margy

lullabydream said:


> Don't pick them up treat them as you would a Large breed dog, train rather than whatever is easiest ie don't pick them up.
> 
> If they have been bred for temparement rather than the pandemic then they shouldn't be barky snappy or anything the stereotype states but sadly the stereotype will become a truth if not raised rightly.


Thankyou for your advice I was hoping you would reply I have warned her to tell her daughter not to carry the pup around too much. I shall show my friend this when I see her for our walk on Thurs.


----------



## lullabydream

Puppy sitting is hard work when they sleep and are too cute!


----------



## PawsOnMe

lullabydream said:


> View attachment 465390
> 
> Puppy sitting is hard work when they sleep and are too cute!


Oh my word! So tiny and adorable :Shamefullyembarrased


----------



## lullabydream

PawsOnMe said:


> Oh my word! So tiny and adorable :Shamefullyembarrased


Extremely tiny and adorable and shes been fast asleep all evening too. Am puppy sitting again!


----------



## lullabydream

So puppy sitting this little cherub overnight.








She was brilliant and to tell me she needed toilet I got lots of kisses to wake me from my slumber.

I wouldn't want my friends to do an emergency dash to the hospital again anytime soon. However she was really good bless her.

I was actually child sitting too but apart from early morning wake up by an 8 year old, I was awake anyway. Well, it was fine.

So trying not to be puppy broody it's hard though she's so cute!


----------



## edinoodle

I love these pictures of everyones dogs, they are all gorgeous! Can't wait to be able to join in with pictures soon!


----------



## Nonnie

Avoided all the usually popular areas (even outside of lockdown and lockdown easing) yesterday. Ventured near them today, but i only saw 3 cars and two people! God knows where they have all gone.

Ned enjoyed himself.

20210330_105242 by Ned Ster, on Flickr
20210330_085043 by Ned Ster, on Flickr
20210330_084447 by Ned Ster, on Flickr


----------



## Beth78

Just had to Google "is mango safe for dogs" Whisp polished off my mango whilst I was out of the room earlier, lucky her.


----------



## Arny

Kaily said:


> I have always encouraged all my dogs to swim. I normally start them when they are puppies. Daisy, being over a year old isn't keen, she doesn't mind a little paddle but that's it.
> 
> Today I put her in a little deeper, she got out straight away and had the maddest zoomies for a good 10 minutes, in fact I had to put her on the lead as she was going so barmy and being a trip hazzard to passers by.


I have a knack of picking dogs that hate water. Not such a bad thing when I consider the first time I walked my neighbours westie she came home half black from the bog she decided to go in.
My previous dog would only go in streams if he could see the bottom and Tilly won't go anywhere near!
When there's road runoff she'll jump over it.



Nonnie said:


> Avoided all the usually popular areas (even outside of lockdown and lockdown easing) yesterday. Ventured near them today, but i only saw 3 cars and two people! God knows where they have all gone.


I think they must be taking advantage of being able to socialise in gardens. Barely anyone here either even though I'm doing longer walks than usual, for us. Its nowhere near the distance you cover.


----------



## Guest

Lovely photos everyone!

Nova is going to the vet in the next hour. She has her annual health check and booster shots. Got treats ready and a chew for her to settle if she gets nervous. She is usually good with the vet but gets anxious in the waiting room if there is other dogs in there ... it’s only a smallish area.


----------



## LinznMilly

Nearly lost Honey yesterday, apparently. 

I don't know all the details, but bro was taking her and Milly for a final walk before dropping them off home. A woman and her partner were behind them when the woman said "Oh, I know who that dog is - she lives over there," and went to pick H up. Bro turned around and asked what she thought she was doing and she replied, "Well, obviously she's not your dog, is she?" Bro said, "she is actually," (telling me unnecessarily that he thought it was best that he said that to avoid confusion) and called her over, at which the woman went back to her partner and said "I thought it was that woman's." :Wideyed  When he told me, I wondered if it was my neighbour and her partner, but my neighbour's seen my brother before, standing out chatting to me when my bro brought the dogs home about a week ago.

Well-meaning, but misguided, I think. Honey got plenty of extra cuddles from me when she got home.


----------



## Guest

This is how we are intending to spend the long weekend.


----------



## Boxer123

Sox with his best 'I'm with stupid face'


----------



## Guest

Nova did so well at the vet. I'm proud of her. She was nervous but she didn't freak out!


----------



## Boxer123

Currently trying to save money not easy with boxers ordered some sunglasses from next loki ate them before I got home. I have an outdoor letter box but obviously didn't fit grrr.


----------



## PawsOnMe

Found a lump on Jaspers back near his shoulder blade.  he twisted and hurt himself last night so have a vets appointment for this afternoon for a check over, worried now though about the lump.


----------



## Sarah H

PawsOnMe said:


> Found a lump on Jaspers back near his shoulder blade.  he twisted and hurt himself last night so have a vets appointment for this afternoon for a check over, worried now though about the lump.


Fingers crossed it's nothing nasty.


----------



## lullabydream

Fingers and paws crossed here for Jasper @PawsOnMe


----------



## PawsOnMe

Sarah H said:


> Fingers crossed it's nothing nasty.





lullabydream said:


> Fingers and paws crossed here for Jasper @PawsOnMe


Thank you both, had to rearrange today's appointment so it's now been made for Tuesday for a face to face consultation. The lump is small and squishy and doesnt feel attached to anything, my mum thinks it feels like a fatty lump so hopefully that's all it is.


----------



## ForestWomble

Feeling really pleased with Bungo and myself  

I got some scales years ago so I could weigh Bungo at home, but I've only ever managed to get him to put his front paws on, until today.
He knows 'Under' (go under the wheelchair and stop when shoulders are level with my legs), so I positioned myself over the scales, asked for Under, which he did, stopping with his front paws on the scales, I then asked for Sit, which he did and planted his little bum on the scales as far as I could tell, so I got a (I hope) accurate weight, I got him to do it three times to be sure and his weight was the same each time :Woot


----------



## ForestWomble

PawsOnMe said:


> Found a lump on Jaspers back near his shoulder blade.  he twisted and hurt himself last night so have a vets appointment for this afternoon for a check over, worried now though about the lump.


Fingers crossed that Jasper is fine and the lump is nothing to worry about.


----------



## LinznMilly

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 465591
> Currently trying to save money not easy with boxers ordered some sunglasses from next loki ate them before I got home. I have an outdoor letter box but obviously didn't fit grrr.


I sympathize. Milly used to do the same!e when she was younger. 



PawsOnMe said:


> Found a lump on Jaspers back near his shoulder blade.  he twisted and hurt himself last night so have a vets appointment for this afternoon for a check over, worried now though about the lump.


Oh no! I'll be sending Nothing Serious vibes your way on Tuesday.



ForestWomble said:


> Feeling really pleased with Bungo and myself
> 
> I got some scales years ago so I could weigh Bungo at home, but I've only ever managed to get him to put his front paws on, until today.
> He knows 'Under' (go under the wheelchair and stop when shoulders are level with my legs), so I positioned myself over the scales, asked for Under, which he did, stopping with his front paws on the scales, I then asked for Sit, which he did and planted his little bum on the scales as far as I could tell, so I got a (I hope) accurate weight, I got him to do it three times to be sure and his weight was the same each time :Woot


Well done to you both.


----------



## lullabydream

Anyone want Harley.. I can post her..

Bought new cat toys.. Put them in Ivy the cat, cat tree. In a hidey hole. Harley took one at a time destroyed every one of them.
The only one she hasn't, was the small ball I thought she could have!
It was definitely her, could tell from the feathery mouth she had!


----------



## margy

Arny said:


> I have a knack of picking dogs that hate water. Not such a bad thing when I consider the first time I walked my neighbours westie she came home half black from the bog she decided to go in.
> My previous dog would only go in streams if he could see the bottom and Tilly won't go anywhere near!
> When there's road runoff she'll jump over it.
> 
> I think they must be taking advantage of being able to socialise in gardens. Barely anyone here either even though I'm doing longer walks than usual, for us. Its nowhere near the distance you cover.


My Parsons Russell hated water something I was pleased with when one day I was throwing his ball on the green near the river which was high and flowing fast because of recent rain fall. I accidentally lobbed the ball near the river and it went in. Thankfully because he hated water he didn't jump in after it. If he did he would have been swept away. My mistake I know.


----------



## Kaily

New toys today. Got them both the same in hope of no arguments.


----------



## margy

Belle was a tinker with toys even though I bought them both the same she would snatch Suzies toy of her. I could only play with Suzie if Belle wasn't around. Suzie just accepted it there were never any fights over toys. I did feel sorry for her though.


----------



## Kaily

margy said:


> Belle was a tinker with toys even though I bought them both the same she would snatch Suzies toy of her. I could only play with Suzie if Belle wasn't around. Suzie just accepted it there were never any fights over toys. I did feel sorry for her though.


Yes Alfie is exactly the same, poor Daisy rarely gets a look in. Given the chance she loves to play. Alfie would be devastated if I excluded him, even for 5 minutes.


----------



## Guest

I was lying down peacefully on my acupressure pillow and Nova snuck up and dropped a big tennis ball on my head!


----------



## Guest

Did someone say antler?










After working away on it a sleep was needed. Life is hard!


----------



## tabelmabel

Well, what an excitement - our restrictions have eased slightly and i was able to get away to the woods. Murph was sporting a great woodland butt and Tills was wild!!

She can run _fast_. I knew that already but, my goodness, she fair rocketed it today. Recall was erm ok ish. Well, it was good in fact until she got after a deer. Not that i tried to recall her from that of course. She reappeared breathless and very thirsty.

Anyway - whilst she was hurtling through the trees, i had a very interesting chat with a woman who just happened to be passing. She told me that a trainer from Lothlorian dog school (@JoanneF ) is going to be running an introductary course on mantrailing in my area next month.

The woman had a wire haired viszla and said it's great. She was actually a mine of info, knows Simone Mueller who wrote Hunting Together. It is quite amazing what you can find out just from chatting to random strangers in the woods!

So i have dropped a line to lothlorian to see if i can try out the mantrailing.

Both dogs knackered and it is a lovely sunny day here. Tad chilly but still pleasant.


----------



## Beth78

We've been on a long walk in the countryside, saw some doggy friends in passing with was nice.
After a chomp on some tripe Whisp is also out for the count.


----------



## JoanneF

tabelmabel said:


> Anyway - whilst she was hurtling through the trees, i had a very interesting chat with a woman who just happened to be passing. She told me that a trainer from Lothlorian dog school (@JoanneF ) is going to be running an introductary course on mantrailing in my area next month.


I wonder if it will be Avril Young? She did our scentwork class.

Sounds like fun!


----------



## tabelmabel

JoanneF said:


> I wonder if it will be Avril Young?


Yes! It is her!


----------



## JoanneF

tabelmabel said:


> Yes! It is her!


Say hi from me and Timber - we were in her first scent class!


----------



## tabelmabel

I will do if i can get onto the course


----------



## Magyarmum

I'm so cross! I was all ready to take the Schnauzer boys for a walk either round the village or on the cart track at the back of my land, when the 3 Viszla and the JRT belonging to the people living down the road from me appeared. They're running loose all over the place. In next door's garden, the top half of my land and running around on the road in front of my house. They're everywhere and I don't fancy taking my dogs out and spending all my time expecting to be accosted by 4 blooming dogs whose owners couldn't give a damn where they are.

Grrrrrh


----------



## Boxer123

Well both the boxer boys have let themselves down today. Everyone is out on their good Friday walk. Loki had a gob on and Sox who is normally my best boy spotted his Westie puppy friend and did a Loki refusing too move.


----------



## rottiemum

Chase got his nails clipped today - and I still have all my fingers! He's not great having his paws handled. I couldn't find my lickimat so I spread primula cheese on a big plate. It worked a treat! 

We also have lots if people out, walkers, kids, bikes, dogs...people I've never seen before. Chase has been quite good though. Lets me guide him out of the way and let people pass.


----------



## Boxer123

rottiemum said:


> Chase got his nails clipped today - and I still have all my fingers! He's not great having his paws handled. I couldn't find my lickimat so I spread primula cheese on a big plate. It worked a treat!
> 
> We also have lots if people out, walkers, kids, bikes, dogs...people I've never seen before. Chase has been quite good though. Lets me guide him out of the way and let people pass.


Where do they all come from ? I'm going to have to get loki out early tomorrow.


----------



## rottiemum

Boxer123 said:


> Where do they all come from ? I'm going to have to get loki out early tomorrow.


I wish I knew...I'd send them back!


----------



## Magyarmum

rottiemum said:


> I wish I knew...I'd send them back!


Whatever you do, please don't send them in my direction. I'm so fed up with irresponsible owners who let their dogs run around willy nilly without any thought for other dogs or their owners.


----------



## rottiemum

Magyarmum said:


> Whatever you do, please don't send them in my direction. I'm so fed up with irresponsible owners who let their dogs run around willy nilly without any thought for other dogs or their owners.


I won't!


----------



## Boxer123

Magyarmum said:


> Whatever you do, please don't send them in my direction. I'm so fed up with irresponsible owners who let their dogs run around willy nilly without any thought for other dogs or their owners.


We had the misfortune to run into the collie who likes to herd things. Luckily the owner managed to run and catch her before she tried it with Loki. Normally they don't catch her she has bugged Sox so many times.


----------



## Magyarmum

Boxer123 said:


> We had the misfortune to run into the collie who likes to herd things. Luckily the owner managed to run and catch her before she tried it with Loki. Normally they don't catch her she has bugged Sox so many times.


I used to own a Border Collie cross who if you didn't watch her would herd my neighbour's cow into a corner. She would also herd my other dogs to come and greet us when we arrived home from work.


----------



## Boxer123

Magyarmum said:


> I used to own a Border Collie cross who if you didn't watch her would herd my neighbour's cow into a corner. She would also herd my other dogs to come and greet us when we arrived home from work.


My heart sinks when I see her they just stand calling she ignores them and stalks along. I don't think they understand the breed she just seems to get one walk a day with a ball chucker either way you don't herd Loki


----------



## Magyarmum

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 465774
> 
> 
> My heart sinks when I see her they just stand calling she ignores them and stalks along. I don't think they understand the breed she just seems to get one walk a day with a ball chucker either way you don't herd Loki


I know they can be a handful. Tarn was crossed with a Fox Terrier and looked like one but with a Border Collie temperament. As well as herding she bit a few ankles as well, but only at night and if they were walking on our property.

And you won't believe it those b****y dogs are still cavorting around on the unoccupied land next door. I had to bring the boys in because they were barking at them S'not fair!


----------



## Guest

I had a little furry body sneak under the covers last night for the first time this year. It’s getting chilly here!


----------



## LinznMilly

Magyarmum said:


> I'm so cross! I was all ready to take the Schnauzer boys for a walk either round the village or on the cart track at the back of my land, when the 3 Viszla and the JRT belonging to the people living down the road from me appeared. They're running loose all over the place. In next door's garden, the top half of my land and running around on the road in front of my house. They're everywhere and I don't fancy taking my dogs out and spending all my time expecting to be accosted by 4 blooming dogs whose owners couldn't give a damn where they are.
> 
> Grrrrrh





Magyarmum said:


> I know they can be a handful. Tarn was crossed with a Fox Terrier and looked like one but with a Border Collie temperament. As well as herding she bit a few ankles as well, but only at night and if they were walking on our property.
> 
> And you won't believe it those b****y dogs are still cavorting around on the unoccupied land next door. I had to bring the boys in because they were barking at them S'not fair!


So sorry you've had your walk cancelled because of idiotic dog owners.


----------



## margy

A story we talked of today was when my grandchildren came to visit and brought Easter eggs they'd been given. We went out and when we returned all that was left was the boxes and foil wrap we didn't realise they'd left them within reach. Belle was hiding under the table and naughty Suzie ( who we knew was the culprit) was lying on her bed not a care. Poor children had no eggs but luckily Suzie had no ill effects.


----------



## Magyarmum

margy said:


> A story we talked of today was when my grandchildren came to visit and brought Easter eggs they'd been given. We went out and when we returned all that was left was the boxes and foil wrap we didn't realise they'd left them within reach. Belle was hiding under the table and naughty Suzie ( who we knew was the culprit) was lying on her bed not a care. Poor children had no eggs but luckily Suzie had no ill effects.


I made a birthday cake for my younger son's birthday party and put it on top of the chest freezer in the kitchen. I'd pushed it well to the back thinking the dogs wouldn't be able to reach. I was wrong. Walking into the kitchen some time later I found "something" had licked all the icing off one side of the cake. There was only one dog who was tall enough to reach that far. Sheba our GSD

I suppose half a cake is better than no cake at all?


----------



## Magyarmum

LinznMilly said:


> So sorry you've had your walk cancelled because of idiotic dog owners.


I just hope we have better luck today. Their owners previous dog a GSP was a nuisance as well because it roamed the village all day and would pop up in the most unlikely places. Sometimes it would go past our front gate as many as a dozen times a day. I was told it also killed the villagers chickens, which is probably why it suddenly disappeared.

Unfortunately in the rural areas dogs are often thought of as disposable items.


----------



## LinznMilly

Magyarmum said:


> I just hope we have better luck today. Their owners previous dog a GSP was a nuisance as well because it roamed the village all day and would pop up in the most unlikely places. Sometimes it would go past our front gate as many as a dozen times a day. I was told it also killed the villagers chickens, which is probably why it suddenly disappeared.
> 
> Unfortunately in the rural areas dogs are often thought of as disposable items.


I can't "like" this. Wishing you a better day today.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Just signed this

I couldn't get the link to work but found it on Google via

petition.parliament.uk

Search for Greyhound Racing


----------



## catz4m8z

Think the link is broken.



Poor Hannah has just had an upset tummy....probably as a result of her insistence that everything she finds on a walk is edible.
I made the very poor choice of picking her up and trying to move her off the rug when she started retching. She just puked mid move and I was basically stood holding a dog shaped vomit cannon!:Yuck:Hungover
Dogs.....:Shifty


----------



## Nicola234

catz4m8z said:


> Think the link is broken.
> 
> Poor Hannah has just had an upset tummy....probably as a result of her insistence that everything she finds on a walk is edible.
> I made the very poor choice of picking her up and trying to move her off the rug when she started retching. She just puked mid move and I was basically stood holding a dog shaped vomit cannon!:Yuck:Hungover
> Dogs.....:Shifty


Aww hope she's ok, they always manage to hit the only carpeted surface


----------



## Guest

When mum tells you off for chewing her slipper...


----------



## Nonnie

Went to put Ned out for his morning wee about 20 minutes ago, and there was the biggest fox ive seen for a while, having a bit of a panic attack trying to get through my overgrown jungle and over the fence. I think i may have startled the poor bugger.

Thank god i have a cat pen/aviary off of my back door otherwise i think Ned would have had it. He REALLY wanted it. I had to put him on the lead in the end and even then he dragged me down the path making a lot of weird noises.

My cat however, was merrily sitting in his larger cat pen watching the entire episode. Ive heard him trying to make friends with it before. He sits outside at night chirping and brrpping whenever a fox comes in.


----------



## Beth78

Happy Easter everyone. 








We took Whisp on an early one this morning to beat the crowds.
She's now sunbathing and snoozing.


----------



## LinznMilly

The girls are coming home early today. :Woot :Woot

Apparently a friend of my SIL has come round with her dog, and bro thinks it's a little too much - especially for Milly, who, he says is trying to find somewhere to get away from it all. He noticed the change in her body language and phoned me up, asking if he can drop the off. Of course I said "No way."  

Super impressed that he noticed the change in her body language.

He said he'd come round later and take them for another walk, and I said I'll take them for a walk round the block at 8-9pm.

:Woot  :Woot


----------



## LinznMilly

They're home. 

Sounds like the friend's dog is a rambunctious teenager, humping everything in sight - including bro's dog Harvey.  Milly tried to escape his advances by jumping onto my niece's bed. . I told bro he's done the right thing bringing them home as it's not difficult to see the little pest being told off in the not too distant future and I'm _damned_ if my girls get the blame.

Promptly fixed up a likkimat for Mill (and Honey's connectible for her) and she's now lying on my bed, while Honey's on my lap.


----------



## JenKyzer




----------



## MissKittyKat

We have been out enjoying some unexpected sun in the South East, I'm going to keep hoping the weather forecast was wrong and the nice spring days are here to stay x


----------



## Kaily

We have been out for a lovely walk in an ancient woodland in the nice warm sunshine. 



















I think Alfie nearly likes Daisy now. Daisy definitely idolises Alfie.


----------



## tabelmabel

Woo hoo hoo!!!! I have heard back about the mantrailing and i can go to the intro on 9th may

It sounds soooooo exciting! I got a long email from Avril (@JoanneF ) and a vid all about it. Could this be tilly's sport??!!

Only if the man has a pocket full of pheasants i suspect


----------



## Teddy-dog

tabelmabel said:


> Woo hoo hoo!!!! I have heard back about the mantrailing and i can go to the intro on 9th may
> 
> It sounds soooooo exciting! I got a long email from Avril (@JoanneF ) and a vid all about it. Could this be tilly's sport??!!
> 
> Only if the man has a pocket full of pheasants i suspect


We've done a couple of man trailing intros (nowhere close enough to do it consistently). It's really good fun though and Teddy enjoyed it! I'd like to do it more


----------



## tabelmabel

Sounds exciting. The first practice one is 3 hours long. I get a bit of theory and then the chance to flank the advanced teams on a trail of the first day!! Quickest way to learn apparently.

Can't wait! Susan garratt has been great but you cant beat an actual real life class can you!


----------



## Boxer123

Kaily said:


> We have been out for a lovely walk in an ancient woodland in the nice warm sunshine.
> 
> View attachment 465952
> 
> 
> View attachment 465954
> 
> 
> I think Alfie nearly likes Daisy now. Daisy definitely idolises Alfie.


I knew they would make good friends


----------



## Veba

I fancy doing mantrailing but running is not my thing


----------



## Teddy-dog

Veba said:


> I fancy doing mantrailing but running is not my thing


You don't have to run!  It's just your dog following a scent really. Ideally they don't run I think!


----------



## lullabydream

Hmmmm.... I think bringing a cat into the mix was too much. Today Eevee wouldn't come downstairs at tea time even when the T word was used. T word treats if anyone was wondering.
She just wanted to stay upstairs with Ivy... 

Am wondering if they are planning something. Nothing out of place. No cat poo eaten. No treats stolen. Hmmmm maybe too much good association and she's expecting more treats falling down from the sky if she's close to Ivy!


----------



## Boxer123

Bless Sox I gave them their evening meal went off to brush my teeth. Loki had obviously finished what he wanted and left some. I came back in 10 minutes later, loki was asleep and Sox was sitting next to the bowl wanting to finish it off but waiting for me to say it was ok.


----------



## Guest

We had visitors for the long weekend and yesterday went to a friend in the country and had a bonfire till late. Nova was invited too so today our visitors left and she is just absolutely exhausted


----------



## ThistleBamboo

Hi all! Have just signed up for these forums as I am the proud new owner of a 9 week old Lab puppy who came home with us a week ago. We had a lovely old boy (also Lab) who died quite a few years back, and at the time we decided we weren't at home enough to justify getting a new dog. But one of the upsides of Covid has been that both of our works have officially switched to flexi homeworking permanently, so even after this all ends I'll be working from home 3 days a week and my partner 4 days a week. After a looot of a research and calling and waiting, we got ou beautiful pup from a very reputable breeder last week and he's been with us ever since! As far as I can tell, everything is going pretty well so far and we are totally in love with him.

Even though I've had a dog before, I didn't have him from a puppy, so all of this stage is new to me. I've done tons of reading and I must admit I am really feeling the pressure to do right by him and am generally a worrier where as my partner is much more laid back so hopefully together we'll get it just about right! I already have some questions but I'm not sure if I should start a new thread or post here /somewhere else specific?


----------



## Veba

Teddy-dog said:


> You don't have to run!  It's just your dog following a scent really. Ideally they don't run I think!


The videos I saw they were running then when I spoke to one of the girls who took part she said they were supposed to run (which was why she gave up with it). I'd like it if I can walk.


----------



## Kaily

ThistleBamboo said:


> Hi all! Have just signed up for these forums as I am the proud new owner of a 9 week old Lab puppy who came home with us a week ago. We had a lovely old boy (also Lab) who died quite a few years back, and at the time we decided we weren't at home enough to justify getting a new dog. But one of the upsides of Covid has been that both of our works have officially switched to flexi homeworking permanently, so even after this all ends I'll be working from home 3 days a week and my partner 4 days a week. After a looot of a research and calling and waiting, we got ou beautiful pup from a very reputable breeder last week and he's been with us ever since! As far as I can tell, everything is going pretty well so far and we are totally in love with him.
> 
> Even though I've had a dog before, I didn't have him from a puppy, so all of this stage is new to me. I've done tons of reading and I must admit I am really feeling the pressure to do right by him and am generally a worrier where as my partner is much more laid back so hopefully together we'll get it just about right! I already have some questions but I'm not sure if I should start a new thread or post here /somewhere else specific?


Welcome!

Your pup is adorable.


----------



## O2.0

ThistleBamboo said:


> Hi all! Have just signed up for these forums as I am the proud new owner of a 9 week old Lab puppy who came home with us a week ago. We had a lovely old boy (also Lab) who died quite a few years back, and at the time we decided we weren't at home enough to justify getting a new dog. But one of the upsides of Covid has been that both of our works have officially switched to flexi homeworking permanently, so even after this all ends I'll be working from home 3 days a week and my partner 4 days a week. After a looot of a research and calling and waiting, we got ou beautiful pup from a very reputable breeder last week and he's been with us ever since! As far as I can tell, everything is going pretty well so far and we are totally in love with him.
> 
> Even though I've had a dog before, I didn't have him from a puppy, so all of this stage is new to me. I've done tons of reading and I must admit I am really feeling the pressure to do right by him and am generally a worrier where as my partner is much more laid back so hopefully together we'll get it just about right! I already have some questions but I'm not sure if I should start a new thread or post here /somewhere else specific?


You definitely need to start your own thread in dog chat with lots and lots of photos
What a cutie!!


----------



## Beth78

Well I'm without a car until at soonest Thursday .
So it's a either a long pavement walk to our local woods and feild or just a pavement walk round the (extended) block.
I will aim for the woods tomorrow and see how she is and how busy it is.
I'm hoping a nice early start will make for a quieter walk.


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Gorgeous sunset tonight, but bitterly cold, car thermostat read 4 degrees brrr, no wonder the field was empty for once, we had a ten minute ball chase game for the first time in months.:Joyful


----------



## Lurcherlad

It's getting beyond ridiculous ....

2 pillows now plus his bed .... fast running out of floor space in my bedroom


----------



## Guest

We had a lovely walk this morning. Met a sweet Senior retriever girl and Nova and her had a good sniff and checking each other out.


----------



## Beth78

So we went on our early morning pavement and woods walk this morning.
It went very well, we did get herded by 3 collies in the woods witch wasn't ideal and Whisp did bark at them but that was the only thing.
We saw afew dogs on the pavements witch meant crossing the road afew times and Whisp looked up and accepted some tasty chicken.

So I'm proud of her this morning, she's now exhausted and in a happy sleep.


----------



## Boxer123

DanWalkersmum said:


> Gorgeous sunset tonight, but bitterly cold, car thermostat read 4 degrees brrr, no wonder the field was empty for once, we had a ten minute ball chase game for the first time in months.:Joyful
> 
> View attachment 466016


So cold isn't it ! Beautiful picture though at least it's not raining.


----------



## Magyarmum

Snowing here and a good 2 inches on the ground.

I put a warm coat on Grisha, which he doesn't like and he's walking crabwise


----------



## Boxer123

Magyarmum said:


> Snowing here and a good 2 inches on the ground.
> 
> I put a warm coat on Grisha, which he doesn't like and he's walking crabwise
> 
> View attachment 466042


 Cruel woman. Sox is the same it blows his mind to wear clothes he likes being naked !


----------



## Magyarmum

Boxer123 said:


> Cruel woman. Sox is the same it blows his mind to wear clothes he likes being naked !


The problem is that Grisha's all pink and fuzzy from having his coat cut and I'm sure he must be feeling the cold especially outdoors. Gwylim's quite happy wearing a sweater. Funny how two dogs can be so different.


----------



## Boxer123

Magyarmum said:


> The problem is that Grisha's all pink and fuzzy from having his coat cut and I'm sure he must be feeling the cold especially outdoors. Gwylim's quite happy wearing a sweater. Funny how two dogs can be so different.


Loki doesn't mind his jumper either, I don't bother with Sox unless it's freezing.


----------



## Magyarmum

@Boxer123

I think Loki must have read the same book


----------



## Boxer123

Magyarmum said:


> @Boxer123
> 
> I think Loki must have read the same book


Hooman is trained to a high standard. Currently sat in the garden in the snow playing ball.


----------



## Magyarmum

Boxer123 said:


> Hooman is trained to a high standard. Currently sat in the garden in the snow playing ball.


Wish we could say the same about ours. She's SO disobedient and never does as she's told. We're thinking of rehoming her and getting a new one. It's doubtful though that anyone would want her.


----------



## Veba

Just shouted at a teen girl for hitting her dog across it's back with it's lead  It came bounding towards us and looked like the description of the one that attacked Reilly recently. I told her to keep it away from us so she put it on lead. We got away as quickly as we could but when I looked back she was hitting it. I didn't know what to do. Some other people watching too. She stopped just as I was about to video. Then she walked on a bit and did it again so I shouted at her to stop.


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Dan has trained hooman to put treat spike in ball just by sitting by it and looking at hooman,if hooman doesn't respond, he makes an impatient low grumbling sound and pushes the ball forward with his nose, that usually has the desired effect. (hooman has started to hide the ball as too many treat spikes make for loose poos that are difficult to pick up )


----------



## lullabydream

Veba said:


> Just shouted at a teen girl for hitting her dog across it's back with it's lead  It came bounding towards us and looked like the description of the one that attacked Reilly recently. I told her to keep it away from us so she put it on lead. We got away as quickly as we could but when I looked back she was hitting it. I didn't know what to do. Some other people watching too. She stopped just as I was about to video. Then she walked on a bit and did it again so I shouted at her to stop.


Well done for speaking out.

Some people really don't realise owning a pet is a privilege and luxury


----------



## Veba

lullabydream said:


> Well done for speaking out.
> 
> Some people really don't realise owning a pet is a privilege and luxury


I wanted to go over and give her a piece of my mind but was worried she'd set the dog on me. I'm going to avoid the area for a while even though it's my local walk. I continued along the path but got scared she'd sent someone after me. Not a great area.


----------



## Jason25

Lurcherlad said:


> It's getting beyond ridiculous ....
> 
> 2 pillows now plus his bed .... fast running out of floor space in my bedroom
> 
> View attachment 466021


He's gonna need a bigger bed :Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## LinznMilly

Veba said:


> Just shouted at a teen girl for hitting her dog across it's back with it's lead  It came bounding towards us and looked like the description of the one that attacked Reilly recently. I told her to keep it away from us so she put it on lead. We got away as quickly as we could but when I looked back she was hitting it. I didn't know what to do. Some other people watching too. She stopped just as I was about to video. Then she walked on a bit and did it again so I shouted at her to stop.


Poor dog.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Jason25 said:


> He's gonna need a bigger bed :Hilarious:Hilarious


I'm gonna need a bigger bedroom!


----------



## Boxer123

Veba said:


> Just shouted at a teen girl for hitting her dog across it's back with it's lead  It came bounding towards us and looked like the description of the one that attacked Reilly recently. I told her to keep it away from us so she put it on lead. We got away as quickly as we could but when I looked back she was hitting it. I didn't know what to do. Some other people watching too. She stopped just as I was about to video. Then she walked on a bit and did it again so I shouted at her to stop.


Well done for speaking up honestly some people I think of that's what they do in public what do they do at home


----------



## Boxer123

I have captured the true face of madness on camera ....


----------



## Boxer123

Afternoon fun


----------



## Arny

Tilly had an awful night yesterday but was much better today.
She was climbing all over us and wouldn't settle, it went on for 2 hours in the evening till we went to bed. Gave her half a paracetamol which usually helps very quickly but not this time. 
Generally I think this is her sign she's in pain although I've suspected for a while she has some cognitive issues going on too. 
Possibly we've over done it with the nice weather. It's a fine balance as she loves being out and about.
On the plus side she slept in till 7am today.
Her much more peaceful on Sunday.


----------



## Guest

Arny said:


> Tilly had an awful night yesterday but was much better today.
> She was climbing all over us and wouldn't settle, it went on for 2 hours in the evening till we went to bed. Gave her half a paracetamol which usually helps very quickly but not this time.
> Generally I think this is her sign she's in pain although I've suspected for a while she has some cognitive issues going on too.
> Possibly we've over done it with the nice weather. It's a fine balance as she loves being out and about.
> On the plus side she slept in till 7am today.
> Her much more peaceful on Sunday.
> View attachment 466126


Poor girl!


----------



## Jason25

Swear daisy knows how to pretend she’s asleep. I call her name and just lays there all asleep. Yet I get food out of my pocket and she’s instantly awake :Hilarious


----------



## Magyarmum




----------



## Guest

Elliot was such a superstar at agility tonight. We missed the last 2 weeks because I wasn’t feeling up to it, and he must have missed it. He was really fast and responsive, reminded me how much I love agility.


----------



## Magyarmum

I wish


----------



## lullabydream

Magyarmum said:


> I wish


That's happening in @O2.0 House as we speak.. Penny is really coming on in training!


----------



## Boxer123

Another day more nonsense ....


----------



## MissKittyKat

@Boxer123 that is the best face ever on your bottom photo


----------



## Boxer123

MissKittyKat said:


> @Boxer123 that is the best face ever on your bottom photo


I know  he is ridiculous.


----------



## O2.0

lullabydream said:


> That's happening in @O2.0 House as we speak.. Penny is really coming on in training!


I wish! 
Penny has been a royal pest all day. She's finally sleeping (faking sleep more like it) and I'm scared to get up!


----------



## Jason25

So the other day I had a bbq with a friend, it was so nice to see Daisy who is nervous of people outside my family become a completely different dog, on his lap giving him kisses, having belly rubs, when he stopped she would paw at him for more. Standard staffy excitement and got a bit too bouncy on a few occasions so had to be banished to the indoors to calm down, but it was really nice to see her be friendly with my friend. Hopefully have another one in a few weeks when the weather improves 

Been to the moors again today, I don't know what she went over but something has made her become really itchy while I went out earlier. Came home and she sore patches on her underside from scratching. Special shampoo bath in a minute with some sudocrem rubbed on to them afterwards :Facepalm

Can anyone recommend a shampoo similar to malaseb? I'm nearly out and could with something a bit cheaper if possible lol.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Saw this on Facebook










Might have it copied, enlarged, laminated and pinned up all over the area!


----------



## Beth78

Lurcherlad said:


> Saw this on Facebook
> 
> View attachment 466192
> 
> 
> Might have it copied, enlarged, laminated and pinned up all over the area!


Oh great, hopefully the right people see it.


----------



## Jason25

someone got bathed and now doesn't want to know me :Hilarious

It's crazy how she hates a nice warm shower but will prance about the garden getting sprayed with cold water out the hose pipe in the winter and enjoy it :Facepalm


----------



## Lurcherlad

Jason25 said:


> View attachment 466193
> 
> 
> someone got bathed and now doesn't want to know me :Hilarious
> 
> It's crazy how she hates a nice warm shower but will prance about the garden getting sprayed with cold water out the hose pipe in the winter and enjoy it :Facepalm


What did you use in the end?

Hope she's feeling more comfortable


----------



## Canine K9

Bailey played with oink-oink the pig earlier. He doesn't really play anymore so it was nice to see


----------



## Jason25

Lurcherlad said:


> What did you use in the end?
> 
> Hope she's feeling more comfortable


I used the last bit of malaseb, added some water to it to make it go further lol. I was going to put some sudocrem on the sore spots but I put some leucillin on a kitchen towel and dabbed that on instead. I think she would lick the sudocrem off lol

Thanks, yes she's much better now, the shower seems to have soothed it. She hasn't itched since so hopefully its sorted it out


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Lurcherlad said:


> Saw this on Facebook
> 
> View attachment 466192
> 
> 
> Might have it copied, enlarged, laminated and pinned up all over the area!


This was put up on a local country park's website too. Don't think it will make much difference to the dog owners who don't comply though, and also the ones who don't pick up their dog's waste probably


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Jason25 said:


> View attachment 466193
> 
> 
> someone got bathed and now doesn't want to know me :Hilarious
> 
> It's crazy how she hates a nice warm shower but will prance about the garden getting sprayed with cold water out the hose pipe in the winter and enjoy it :Facepalm


Dogs are a conundrum aren't they?


----------



## Jason25

DanWalkersmum said:


> Dogs are a conundrum aren't they?


She's such a funny little character lol.


----------



## lullabydream

Canine K9 said:


> Bailey played with oink-oink the pig earlier. He doesn't really play anymore so it was nice to see
> View attachment 466194


Welcome back, how's Bailey?


----------



## Canine K9

lullabydream said:


> Welcome back, how's Bailey?


Thank you! I still lurk sometimes, but it feels a bit odd now that most of the older members have gone and the forum doesn't seem as active anymore as it once did. I still recognise a lot of names posting though which is nice to see. Bailey is fine, turns 9 this October. He's recently developed arthritis but is still able to stay active for now as long as he takes his Yumove.

How are yours?


----------



## Sarah H

Canine K9 said:


> Thank you! I still lurk sometimes, but it feels a bit odd now that most of the older members have gone and the forum doesn't seem as active anymore as it once did. I still recognise a lot of names posting though which is nice to see. Bailey is fine, turns 9 this October. He's recently developed arthritis but is still able to stay active for now as long as he takes his Yumove.
> 
> How are yours?


I was just thinking I haven't seen you around for a while! Hope you are doing OK.
Can't believe Bailey's nine! Where has that time gone????


----------



## Canine K9

Sarah H said:


> I was just thinking I haven't seen you around for a while! Hope you are doing OK.
> Can't believe Bailey's nine! Where has that time gone????


Thanks! I'm fine, hope you are too. And I know right! I was 12 when I got him so he's been through a lot of changes with me over the years. And of course I've been on PF since 2012 too which is scary to think about 

How are yours? I see you have a new addition?


----------



## lullabydream

All mine are good..thanks for asking @Canine K9 I lurked I think when Bailey was a pup. He was a super looking pup.. Those ears.
Sadly I went to the darkside and got a cat a few weeks ago, so learning curve for all but going pretty well *touchwood* with the dogs!

Jointsure is pretty much the same ingredients as Yumove, but cheaper. In fact Jointsure has slightly more of everything.. I don't know if the slight increase will make much difference but its handy to know.


----------



## Beth78

Now we have the car back Whisp has been enjoying a lie in.









We are setting off to Pamber forest soon to explore. Hoping for a nice quiet walk.


----------



## LinznMilly

Canine K9 said:


> Bailey played with oink-oink the pig earlier. He doesn't really play anymore so it was nice to see
> View attachment 466194


Welcome back.  Please do stick around. 

@Jason25 , glad Daisy's doing better after her shower. How is she this morning?

Had a nice hour or so with the girls last night. Training (nail grinder plus general) walk around the block, and even a little play time with Milly, who decided my house shoe had to die. :Happy And after the thrashing she gave it, it damn well should be dead. :Hilarious

Honey watched from the relative safety of the couch, of course, then had snuggle time with me after Mill decided my bed was calling her.

Another walk this morning, but only up the street before bro came to pick them up.


----------



## Jason25

LinznMilly said:


> Welcome back.  Please do stick around.
> 
> @Jason25 , glad Daisy's doing better after her shower. How is she this morning?
> 
> Had a nice hour or so with the girls last night. Training (nail grinder plus general) walk around the block, and even a little play time with Milly, who decided my house shoe had to die. :Happy And after the thrashing she gave it, it damn well should be dead. :Hilarious
> 
> Honey watched from the relative safety of the couch, of course, then had snuggle time with me after Mill decided my bed was calling her.
> 
> Another walk this morning, but only up the street before bro came to pick them up.


Hey yeah she's all good this morning, thanks. We are having a day around home and gonna stay off the grass as much as we can so nothing irritates even more lol.
Glad you had a nice time with your girls


----------



## Sarah H

Canine K9 said:


> Thanks! I'm fine, hope you are too. And I know right! I was 12 when I got him so he's been through a lot of changes with me over the years. And of course I've been on PF since 2012 too which is scary to think about
> 
> How are yours? I see you have a new addition?


I know nearly 10 years on the forum! I know you went through a lot, I hope all's well now.

Yes I have a newbie! Well he's been with us since Dec 2019 so not new really. Puzzle the border collie. Picked up with his brother by the dog warden in a right state. Luckily they were signed over to the council so they could get rehomed. After a while of kennels and then into foster I discovered he hadn't been snapped up and thought why not? I knew the foster well and she was happy for me to have him. He was VERY nervous, but has come along really well. Although he's not the brainiest of collies (not really an agility prospect!), he's very sweet and loving and we wouldn't be without him.

Here they are after a good frisbee session! (Well except Nooka, she doesn't see the point in chasing frisbees lol) Fly, Nooka and Puzzle.


----------



## Canine K9

lullabydream said:


> All mine are good..thanks for asking @Canine K9 I lurked I think when Bailey was a pup. He was a super looking pup.. Those ears.
> Sadly I went to the darkside and got a cat a few weeks ago, so learning curve for all but going pretty well *touchwood* with the dogs!
> 
> Jointsure is pretty much the same ingredients as Yumove, but cheaper. In fact Jointsure has slightly more of everything.. I don't know if the slight increase will make much difference but its handy to know.


Yes he had huge ears! They've stayed the same size throughout his life, so he managed to grow into them  Just had a stalk of your profile and looked at your cat, she's lovely! I'd love to have a cat but unfortunately Bailey will chase anything that moves. Glad all is well with the dogs.

And thanks so much for that about Jointsure, I will take a look!


----------



## Nonnie

Grumpy pants is extra grumpy today.

Only managed a 30 minute walk before i had to come home with a really upset stomach (fresh figs are apparently ANOTHER food i can no longer eat) and he is now camped in the garden, refusing the come in, despite it being really rather cold. Refuses to interact, no interest in treats (Ned knows that certain games/training means he wont be leaving the house again) lots of sighing and huffing.


----------



## Canine K9

@Sarah H Wow, what a story! I'm glad Puzzle found a home with you, he (and the other two!) looks very happy. Nooka looks a bit unimpressed with the frisbee though :Hilarious

@LinznMilly Thank you, I do hope to stick around again. I'm really sorry to see you lost Max, how devastating  Hope Milly (and now Honey, I see!) are doing well.


----------



## LinznMilly

Canine K9 said:


> 1281247[/URL]]@LinznMilly Thank you, I do hope to stick around again. I'm really sorry to see you lost Max, how devastating  Hope Milly (
> and now Honey, I see!) are doing well.


Thank you, I lost Max 3 years ago last month.  He was 14. Much missed, but still very much loved and I swear he sent Honey to me. :Happy I'll have had her for 2 years in June.

Milly is 10 now.  And Honey is ~7. They spend the day with my brother as I'm temporarily (hopefully temporarily anyway) unable to walk them but they seem fine thanks. 
How are you and Bailey?


----------



## Canine K9

LinznMilly said:


> Thank you, I lost Max 3 years ago last month.  He was 14. Much missed, but still very much loved and I swear he sent Honey to me. :Happy I'll have had her for 2 years in June.
> 
> Milly is 10 now.  And Honey is ~7. They spend the day with my brother as I'm temporarily (hopefully temporarily anyway) unable to walk them but they seem fine thanks.
> How are you and Bailey?


Such a shame, but I'm glad Honey found you and Milly  We are fine thank you. Same as usual really, although he's gotten a lot more attached to me during lockdown as I've not really left him alone, so we need to work on sorting that out! We are also moving house together this July- I'm not sure how he'll be with that as he's lived in the same house his whole life, but we shall see.


----------



## LinznMilly

Canine K9 said:


> Such a shame, but I'm *glad Honey found you and Milly*  We are fine thank you. Same as usual really, although he's gotten a lot more attached to me during lockdown as I've not really left him alone, so we need to work on sorting that out! We are also moving house together this July- I'm not sure how he'll be with that as he's lived in the same house his whole life, but we shall see.


Blowing my own trumpet here, but so's Honey.  Her feet never touched the ground in her last home. 

A house move? Equal parts exciting and stressful, but I'm sure you'll be fine.


----------



## Teddy-dog

Teddy made me laugh today. 
It's quite windy here today and he was on the longline in the woods. A gust of wind blew a load of leaves and big one must have caught a gust as it tossed up in the air and rolled over and over. Teddy obviously caught it out of the corner of his eye and spun round (as if he'd seen a squirrel of course ). Realised it wasn't a squirrel and watched it rolling on the breeze a second before deciding actually, it did look like a fun game, and leapt about 4ft in the air and pounced on it. Almost like you see foxes do :Hilarious:Hilarious He then spent another few seconds looking on the ground for his capture. I wish I'd had my phone out for a pic but I missed it!

I love that most of our walks are more comedy filled now than frustration filled due to his obsession with squirrels! I remember a thread I wrote in winter 2019 where I was just so frustrated but now he might go crazy over a squirrel but we move on from it


----------



## Canine K9

LinznMilly said:


> Blowing my own trumpet here, but so's Honey.  Her feet never touched the ground in her last home.
> 
> A house move? Equal parts exciting and stressful, but I'm sure you'll be fine.


So pleased Honey has a home with you now then, at least she is settled now, bless her.

And yes, first time for me too! I will be moving out of my parents house. Not going far, only 30 miles down the road from where I am now, but still nerve wracking! Thank you


----------



## LinznMilly

Canine K9 said:


> So pleased Honey has a home with you now then, at least she is settled now, bless her.
> 
> And yes, first time for me too! I will be moving out of my parents house. Not going far, *only 30 miles *down the road from where I am now, but still nerve wracking! Thank you


Thank you. 

_Only_? . That's about 28 more than I've gone either from either of my parents (divorced) or the home I grew up in. You're a positive globetrotter compared to me. :Smuggrin :Hilarious


----------



## catz4m8z

Poor Adam is home from the vets feeling very sorry for himself with a giant ecollar on!:Wideyed 
Turns out he ripped half his claw out a while ago and I didnt notice!:Bag Apparently it didnt really bleed anywhere at the time and with the state of his feet (like a cross between fluffy Ugg boots and the Grinch) I didnt see it. Also he was only doing his usual arthritis stiffness/limp not anything different. Wasnt til the other day he started properly limping and holding his paw up.
Poor boy had 1 claw that was on sideways and only half attached! The vet has since chopped it all off and now he is stuck with no walks for a week and wandering around bashing into things with his collar on!


----------



## Lurcherlad

Ouch!

Sure he’ll heal fast and be back to normal pretty quick now though.

If only they could talk!


----------



## catz4m8z

Lurcherlad said:


> Ouch!
> 
> Sure he'll heal fast and be back to normal pretty quick now though.


I dont think he's bothered about his foot at all TBH, isnt favouring it in the slightest....but the collar? So far he has hit several doors, huffed and snorted his disapproval, realiesed he cant hump his soft toy (I am so sorry Adam, I know its your favourite thing to do!:Shy), also sneezed and fallen over!:Wideyed:Woot
and watching him try and eat his kibble whilst simultaneously pushing it out of reach had me in stitches!:Hilarious (TBF I was helping him.....but also laughing quite abit too!):Smuggrin


----------



## Jason25

Today has consisted of belly rubs, games, cow bone and patrolling the garden 

I've come to the conclusion she is a right little weirdo.

I have never seen anything like it.

I was watching her in the garden earlier and there was a pigeon on top the shed. She was prancing around the garden, hackles up, tail pointing to the sky making a noise as I can only describe as "pfffft" like she's puffing air :Hilarious:Hilarious she would stop, glare at the pigeon and start scraping her back feet into the ground like bulls do and then start prancing around again :Facepalm:Facepalm:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Guest

Added a couple of new enrichment toys.

The dog freezer is full again


----------



## ShibaPup

Why do so many people think it's up to other people's dogs to correct their obnoxious rude ones, or worse their puppy? No - it's your dog, you be a good owner and step in. Oh noooo - that's too difficult, their dog or puppy apparently deserves to be "snapped at" or "told off" because it's the only way they'll learn... :Banghead


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Kakite said:


> Added a couple of new enrichment toys.
> 
> The dog freezer is full again
> 
> View attachment 466293


Nova is such a lucky pup


----------



## O2.0

catz4m8z said:


> Poor Adam is home from the vets feeling very sorry for himself with a giant ecollar on!:Wideyed
> Turns out he ripped half his claw out a while ago and I didnt notice!:Bag Apparently it didnt really bleed anywhere at the time and with the state of his feet (like a cross between fluffy Ugg boots and the Grinch) I didnt see it. Also he was only doing his usual arthritis stiffness/limp not anything different. Wasnt til the other day he started properly limping and holding his paw up.
> Poor boy had 1 claw that was on sideways and only half attached! The vet has since chopped it all off and now he is stuck with no walks for a week and wandering around bashing into things with his collar on!


Yikes! Sounds like you need to join nail club


----------



## Boxer123

Loki's out for the day.


----------



## Guest

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 466311
> Loki's out for the day.


Wish that was nova right now  she's being a wild child and turning the house upside down... there Are dog toys everywhere!!!


----------



## Boxer123

Kakite said:


> Wish that was nova right now  she's being a wild child and turning the house upside down... there Are dog toys everywhere!!!


He loves emptying his toy box to find a squeak it looks like carnage when he passes out.


----------



## Jason25

Someone just thrown up two patches of sick after eating breakfast too quick. Sloppy biscuit covered in bile. Nice. :Hungover


----------



## Lurcherlad

Jason25 said:


> Someone just thrown up two patches of sick after eating breakfast too quick. Sloppy biscuit covered in bile. Nice. :Hungover


Ooh yuk!

Jack occasionally does that if he wolfs it all down too fast then has a big drink..... he usually eats it straight back up again though! :Yuck


----------



## Teddy-dog

Jason25 said:


> Someone just thrown up two patches of sick after eating breakfast too quick. Sloppy biscuit covered in bile. Nice. :Hungover


Teddy used to do that when we first got him and then he'd eat it again....


----------



## Jason25

Lurcherlad said:


> Ooh yuk!
> 
> Jack occasionally does that if he wolfs it all down too fast then has a big drink..... he usually eats it straight back up again though! :Yuck


I might have start feeding it in her slow feeder bowl, it's just she's learnt to pick them up and drop it so all the kibble comes out lol.



Teddy-dog said:


> Teddy used to do that when we first got him and then he'd eat it again....


luckily there was no eating it again, she wanted to go out in the garden I think she might of seen a bird or something so I managed to clean it up before she come back in lol


----------



## MissKittyKat

Jason25 said:


> I might have start feeding it in her slow feeder bowl, it's just she's learnt to pick them up and drop it so all the kibble comes out lol.
> 
> luckily there was no eating it again, she wanted to go out in the garden I think she might of seen a bird or something so I managed to clean it up before she come back in lol


Woody would eat it back up, Labradors don't miss out on their food!

Could you try something like these

https://www.viovet.co.uk/KONG-Gyro-...MIqcii8c3z7wIVj9rVCh0YYgxUEAQYAiABEgK_cPD_BwE

https://fetch.co.uk/kong-replay-tre...VlO5RCh2YIwGJEAQYASABEgI6r_D_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds

Woody just tips up his slow feeder bowl too


----------



## Boxer123

Well complete disaster at boxer HQ tonight.

A few months ago my smoke alarm when off whilst I was cooking and really upset loki. Since then of the oven smokes (I need to clean it) he freaks out. So my dinner is half cooked tonight when it starts smoking, Loki is getting upset.

So I think we will open the back door go Into the garden to play whilst it cooks the fresh air will clear the smoke and he can play with his ball. So out we go.

We have lived here nearly two years they have never noticed the chickens next door. The chucks often are in their hut or over the other side of the neighbours garden. My garden isn't secure enough for me and the gate opens onto the road so I'm always put their with them. Normally I put Loki's harness on just in case he notices them but it was raining so I didn't think they would be out. Also we rushed out.

So next thing I know Sox and loki both naked have clocked the chickens right over the over side of the bush. Now I don't think they could get through but Loki is motivated enough? He couldn't jump it but maybe wriggle through.

I call Sox in loki of course refuses so I had to grab him with a lead. Get to the front door he refuses to come in because he's scared of the oven I pretty much have to lift him in. Turn the oven off dinner half cooked.

So I had to chuck it away and have a vegetable stir fry epressed Would have got a take away but they don't deliver to us.

first we all had to have a big cuddle loki because of the oven Sox because I sent him in.

Loki is now ok playing with his ball. No more naked time in the garden. I need to clean the oven.


----------



## LinznMilly

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 466381
> Well complete disaster at boxer HQ tonight.
> 
> A few months ago my smoke alarm when off whilst I was cooking and really upset loki. Since then of the oven smokes (I need to clean it) he freaks out. So my dinner is half cooked tonight when it starts smoking, Loki is getting upset.
> 
> So I think we will open the back door go Into the garden to play whilst it cooks the fresh air will clear the smoke and he can play with his ball. So out we go.
> 
> We have lived here nearly two years they have never noticed the chickens next door. The chucks often are in their hut or over the other side of the neighbours garden. My garden isn't secure enough for me and the gate opens onto the road so I'm always put their with them. Normally I put Loki's harness on just in case he notices them but it was raining so I didn't think they would be out. Also we rushed out.
> 
> So next thing I know Sox and loki both naked have clocked the chickens right over the over side of the bush. Now I don't think they could get through but Loki is motivated enough? He couldn't jump it but maybe wriggle through.
> 
> I call Sox in loki of course refuses so I had to grab him with a lead. Get to the front door he refuses to come in because he's scared of the oven I pretty much have to lift him in. Turn the oven off dinner half cooked.
> 
> So I had to chuck it away and have a vegetable stir fry epressed Would have got a take away but they don't deliver to us.
> 
> first we all had to have a big cuddle loki because of the oven Sox because I sent him in.
> 
> Loki is now ok playing with his ball. No more naked time in the garden. I need to clean the oven.


Bejesus! I read that with flashing images of dead chickens!

Sleepy girlies at HoneyMill House tonight.









They've had a rough day today, according to bro. Milly tripped and fell running after the ball. Bro thought she'd hurt one leg, she favoured the other, til he presented the ball again.  Then the pain mysteriously vanished.  Bro put her on leash anyway.

Honey? Well, bro decided to bathe and shave her, so he's in her bad books. I may have done that whole "awww, baby! What did he do to you darling?"  :Bag


----------



## Boxer123

LinznMilly said:


> Bejesus! I read that with flashing images of dead chickens!
> 
> Sleepy girlies at HoneyMill House tonight.
> View attachment 466405
> 
> 
> They've had a rough day today, according to bro. Milly tripped and fell running after the ball. Bro thought she'd hurt one leg, she favoured the other, til he presented the ball again.  Then the pain mysteriously vanished.  Bro put her on leash anyway.
> 
> Honey? Well, bro decided to bathe and shave her, so he's in her bad books. I may have done that whole "awww, baby! What did he do to you darling?"  :Bag


No chickens were injured during boxer crisis hour  poor Milly the boxers often get a random limp which lasts 40 seconds.


----------



## Guest

So we did two long walks today because yesterday we had a storm. Lol on the second walk nova definitely got the naughties... a man and his collie were playing on a field and nova started barking at the man to hurry up and throw the frickin ball for her! So embarrassing... was definitely her over tired high strung bark.


----------



## Beth78

We're going on a group walk this morning and there is going to be a new dog there, a borzoi. She has a borzoi friend so hopefully she will get on with this one as well.
I have lots of chicken as high reward treat so that's covered.
I'm sure once we are walking she will be fine.


----------



## Beth78

So we have met Falco the Borzoi and Whisp was all waggy tailed and happy to meet him so she has another doggy freind to walk with, yay.


----------



## Sarah H

Beth78 said:


> So we have met Falco the Borzoi and Whisp was all waggy tailed and happy to meet him so she has another doggy freind to walk with, yay.
> View attachment 466438


Fab! Sighthounds usually get on.


----------



## Jason25

Hmmm I swear daisy is trying to play me. We used tonight dinner kibble for training and now she’s in her bed looking all sad, looks at me, looks to where her bowls go and then looks at me again. Thinks she might get a bowl of food if she waits it out :Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Canine K9

Jason25 said:


> Hmmm I swear daisy is trying to play me. We used tonight dinner kibble for training and now she's in her bed looking all sad, looks at me, looks to where her bowls go and then looks at me again. Thinks she might get a bowl of food if she waits it out :Hilarious:Hilarious


Haha! I wonder how long you'll hold out...


----------



## Canine K9

Bailey on our walk today. The weather was very temperamental! It looks lovely on this photo but it snowed not long later...


----------



## Sarah H

Canine K9 said:


> Bailey on our walk today. The weather was very temperamental! It looks lovely on this photo but it snowed not long later...
> 
> View attachment 466484


I was about to send the dogs into the bright sunshine at lunch and it suddenly started hailing! My brother was mowing the lawn too so he came running in! It did stop after a few minutes but the weather has been odd.


----------



## Canine K9

Sarah H said:


> I was about to send the dogs into the bright sunshine at lunch and it suddenly started hailing! My brother was mowing the lawn too so he came running in! It did stop after a few minutes but the weather has been odd.


Yes, it was about 2pm it started here. It wasn't too bad to be fair, mostly hail/snow mixed together for a few minutes then alright again. It did start heavily at around 4pm but luckily we were back in the car by that point! It's been so cold lately here apart from that brief mild period at the end of March.


----------



## Guest

@Beth78 so happy it went well, warms my heart


----------



## Jason25

Canine K9 said:


> Haha! I wonder how long you'll hold out...


I went up to be about 9 and she was still in there, she waited out until about midnight and then I felt her jump on the bed :Hilarious and now I'm up now she's waiting by food bowls again :Hilarious


----------



## Nonnie

Ned just stole the cats food. He has never done this before.

Not a huge problem, but i now have to wait a good hour to walk him, despite getting up as 4.30am to feed him so it has time to go down.


----------



## Beth78

Nonnie said:


> Ned just stole the cats food. He has never done this before.
> 
> Not a huge problem, but i now have to wait a good hour to walk him, despite getting up as 4.30am to feed him so it has time to go down.


Oh no, naughty Ned. Cat food is tasty.


----------



## Guest

Dinner served in a new food toy - orbee snoop and nook by planet dog.


















Took Nova a while to eat and her tail was wagging like crazy.


----------



## Kaily

Two puffed little dogs after lots of ball chasing.


----------



## MissKittyKat

We went for a lovely long walk this morning and met some donkeys and pigs!


----------



## rottiemum

Well Chase is never having Drontal again...
I gave him his tablets today (first time I've wormed him, he's just now due). Then a couple hours later he had a runny bum and threw up twice. Once in the garden and once on a rug. Cleaned up the rug no problem but thought I'll just hose off the garden in the morning...Then he decided to be a nightmare wanting to go out all the time; he wanted to get to his vomit.
So I took a bucket of water and soap to it a few times. Then let him out. Now he's not interested thankfully. But has still been hyper.
I read some old threads here where people said their dogs had similar reactions to it. It's a funny one. Used it before on the other dogs no issues.
Never again!!
epressed


----------



## ShibaPup

Decided to give the main park a try - it has a reputation for being busy with dogs, also anti social behaviour :Eggonface however thought it might be nice to explore somewhere new and practice keeping Zazu's attention on me around a busy environment around other dogs as I hope to attend shows with him.

Seemed ok then I spotted a group of young lads had what looked like a LGD, large barking dog, cropped ears - it got away from them, I'm not sure if the lead or collar broke or if they couldn't hold it anymore and it went after and grabbed a smaller off lead dog. Chaos.

At that point I made a quick exit - very clear they had zero control over such a large dog 

I seriously hope the little dog was ok.

Saddens me - I live in a town. Heavily built up urban area, narrow streets, tiny gardens. There's no real open space - there's no suitable environment for a true LGD imo. Really wish people got dogs that fit in with their lifestyle and environment - rather than a dog for the ego.


----------



## O2.0

ShibaPup said:


> Decided to give the main park a try - it has a reputation for being busy with dogs, also anti social behaviour :Eggonface however thought it might be nice to explore somewhere new and practice keeping Zazu's attention on me around a busy environment around other dogs as I hope to attend shows with him.
> 
> Seemed ok then I spotted a group of young lads had what looked like a LGD, large barking dog, cropped ears - it got away from them, I'm not sure if the lead or collar broke or if they couldn't hold it anymore and it went after and grabbed a smaller off lead dog. Chaos.
> 
> At that point I made a quick exit - very clear they had zero control over such a large dog
> 
> I seriously hope the little dog was ok.
> 
> Saddens me - I live in a town. Heavily built up urban area, narrow streets, tiny gardens. There's no real open space - there's no suitable environment for a true LGD imo. Really wish people got dogs that fit in with their lifestyle and environment - rather than a dog for the ego.


Oh yikes! I'm glad you got out of there, but how scary 

I think like you do. I often look at Penny bombing about in the woods and running around in the fields, and pestering us inside to *do* something, and I wonder how she would fare as a 'city' dog relegated to mostly leash walks on concrete as so many little dogs like her live. 
And then I get to thinking about breeds completely unsuitable for city living like that LGD you witnessed and wonder like you do how much people consider the big picture when it comes to the breeds they choose.

Then you have to also wonder how much of the behavioral issues that we see and hear about are a function of the dog just not coping with the environment they find themselves in?


----------



## ShibaPup

O2.0 said:


> Oh yikes! I'm glad you got out of there, but how scary
> 
> I think like you do. I often look at Penny bombing about in the woods and running around in the fields, and pestering us inside to *do* something, and I wonder how she would fare as a 'city' dog relegated to mostly leash walks on concrete as so many little dogs like her live.
> And then I get to thinking about breeds completely unsuitable for city living like that LGD you witnessed and wonder like you do how much people consider the big picture when it comes to the breeds they choose.
> 
> Then you have to also wonder how much of the behavioral issues that we see and hear about are a function of the dog just not coping with the environment they find themselves in?


It's a growing problem - status dogs are changing to imported cropped LGDs or dogs like Cane Corsos and Akitas.


----------



## Sarah H

ShibaPup said:


> Decided to give the main park a try - it has a reputation for being busy with dogs, also anti social behaviour :Eggonface however thought it might be nice to explore somewhere new and practice keeping Zazu's attention on me around a busy environment around other dogs as I hope to attend shows with him.
> 
> Seemed ok then I spotted a group of young lads had what looked like a LGD, large barking dog, cropped ears - it got away from them, I'm not sure if the lead or collar broke or if they couldn't hold it anymore and it went after and grabbed a smaller off lead dog. Chaos.
> 
> At that point I made a quick exit - very clear they had zero control over such a large dog
> 
> I seriously hope the little dog was ok.
> 
> Saddens me - I live in a town. Heavily built up urban area, narrow streets, tiny gardens. There's no real open space - there's no suitable environment for a true LGD imo. Really wish people got dogs that fit in with their lifestyle and environment - rather than a dog for the ego.


God that's scary. Poor little dog.


----------



## O2.0

#firstworldproblems

Penny needs a life vest for kayaking this summer because I have decided she is going to learn to kayak and she is going to like it  

Found a life vest that will fit her. Select the size. They don't have it in pink!!! :Arghh:Arghh:Arghh
Just red or yellow 

She needs a PINK life vest!


----------



## Guest

O2.0 said:


> #firstworldproblems
> 
> Penny needs a life vest for kayaking this summer because I have decided she is going to learn to kayak and she is going to like it
> 
> Found a life vest that will fit her. Select the size. They don't have it in pink!!! :Arghh:Arghh:Arghh
> Just red or yellow
> 
> She needs a PINK life vest!


I feel your pain!


----------



## Jason25

ShibaPup said:


> It's a growing problem - status dogs are changing to imported cropped LGDs or dogs like Cane Corsos and Akitas.


To be honest I see more old people with staffies and staffy crosses than I do young people these days. I've noticed an increase in these American bully things with cropped ears though. By the way are American bullies American bulldogs or are they different?


----------



## O2.0

Jason25 said:


> By the way are American bullies American bulldogs or are they different?


American Bulldogs (AmBulls) are a completely different thing than American Bullies (hippo frankendogs).

Remember the movie Homeward bound? The white dog, Chance, is an AmBull  
They're a hunting dog, still bred around here to catch feral hogs. They can be a lot of dog.


----------



## ShibaPup

Jason25 said:


> To be honest I see more old people with staffies and staffy crosses than I do young people these days. I've noticed an increase in these American bully things with cropped ears though. By the way are American bullies American bulldogs or are they different?


There's a lot of those - I think they're more investments, same as "rare" coloured frenchies because they each fetch thousands...

My knowledge on Bully breeds are very limited - IMO an American Bulldog is like Chance from Homeward Bound and I believe they're mainly bred and used for hunting wild pigs.

The XL bullys and all the weird sizes of - are essentially a mutt bully dog, with their own fan base and registration club. It isn't a recognised club by KC or FCI, AKC as far as I'm aware. Typically highly inbred, especially the micros to keep the "type" like father - daughter matings or grandparent - grandchild matings aren't uncommon, which isn't good especially over multiple generations. You need to know what you're doing to correctly line breed.

(I cross posted with @O2.0)


----------



## catz4m8z

Jason25 said:


> To be honest I see more old people with staffies and staffy crosses than I do young people these days.


Staffs are popular with allsorts around here. Although the older owners tend to have 2 variety of Staff....either plodders or panters (plodders are usually found off lead wandering down the street after their owners happily ignoring everybody else and panters are tubby little chunksters who have been a little too spoiled and now get out of breath after walking 6ft!).

TBH I tend to avoid most of the parks and off lead areas around me nowadays, too many badly behaved dogs and idiot owners. My dogs are not only teeny and breakable but also now have reached the age where they just dont want to put up with any s*** !!:Shifty:Hilarious

Dont know whats going on with them today though.....they keep running to the back door everytime I go near it like they want to be let out.....despite the fact the back door has been wide open all morning!
Did I mistakenly feed them 'idiot kibble' this morning??:Wideyed


----------



## Teddy-dog

Omg whyyyy are some people so ignorant????

Had an awful start to my walk with Ted today. I normally always wait until there are no or very few dogs around before I get Ted out the van. It's not normally a problem but today everyone seemed to congregate round the car park! Anyway we got a space and I got out, I start with my dogs on leads as i hate it when they go and run riot around where the cars park. This border collie in the distance comes belting over to us, of course Ted goes mad as he has just started his walk (needs a poop) and a excitable dog in his face. The owner does apologise but the dogs done it before so I'm not very happy.

And that's not the ignorant part. In the fields, all off lead (ive got 3 dogs) and I notice a fluffy little thing started to run towards us from behind. I call Ted back and pop him on the lead, get the others attention and pick up our pace. The owner is farrrr behind so usually the dogs loose interest and run back to the owner if we March away but no  The two offlead dogs end up saying hi to it as I use it as a bit of a decoy but it still follows us and tries to play with my little dog which he's ok with but I call him back as id rather we moved on and in the process of him recalling to me fluffball bowls him right over. Ted is mad at this point so i shout he isn't friendly. So the owner half heartedly calls her dog and it eventually goes back to her.....  
but instead of putting it on the lead, she just releases it again and it bombs over to us (she is following our exact path) so Ted goes mad and I make a beeline to go another way and I shout 'can you call your dog PLEASE' So she shouts back 'he's only being friendly. He wants to play' and I shout 'I've already said mine isn't friendly!!!!!' 

Honestly I was fuming. And then I feel bad because I'm frustrated that Ted is barking barking and it's not all his fault and we both have to take a moment to calm down.

Obviously he is friendly but it's easier to say that then say actually he's easily over aroused and hyper and goes over threshold and is ridiculously OTT with dogs he meets on walks. He's calmer with dogs he knows which is why I can walk him in groups fine but dogs on walks send him loopy.

And sometimes (obviously I would never do this!!) I just feel like saying 'fine, he is actually friendly. I'll let him off to play and see how your fluffball likes being chased down by a lurcher-dog that very much plays like a boisterous lurcher with new dogs' then obviously I'd be my fault still because Teddy has terriorised their little dog.

Argh! Rant over!!

Here he is enjoying himself after all that (we don't normally do balls on walks but Harvey found it and neither are guardy so I let them carry it for a bit).


----------



## Boxer123

Teddy-dog said:


> Omg whyyyy are some people so ignorant????
> 
> Had an awful start to my walk with Ted today. I normally always wait until there are no or very few dogs around before I get Ted out the van. It's not normally a problem but today everyone seemed to congregate round the car park! Anyway we got a space and I got out, I start with my dogs on leads as i hate it when they go and run riot around where the cars park. This border collie in the distance comes belting over to us, of course Ted goes mad as he has just started his walk (needs a poop) and a excitable dog in his face. The owner does apologise but the dogs done it before so I'm not very happy.
> 
> And that's not the ignorant part. In the fields, all off lead (ive got 3 dogs) and I notice a fluffy little thing started to run towards us from behind. I call Ted back and pop him on the lead, get the others attention and pick up our pace. The owner is farrrr behind so usually the dogs loose interest and run back to the owner if we March away but no  The two offlead dogs end up saying hi to it as I use it as a bit of a decoy but it still follows us and tries to play with my little dog which he's ok with but I call him back as id rather we moved on and in the process of him recalling to me fluffball bowls him right over. Ted is mad at this point so i shout he isn't friendly. So the owner half heartedly calls her dog and it eventually goes back to her.....
> but instead of putting it on the lead, she just releases it again and it bombs over to us (she is following our exact path) so Ted goes mad and I make a beeline to go another way and I shout 'can you call your dog PLEASE' So she shouts back 'he's only being friendly. He wants to play' and I shout 'I've already said mine isn't friendly!!!!!'
> 
> Honestly I was fuming. And then I feel bad because I'm frustrated that Ted is barking barking and it's not all his fault and we both have to take a moment to calm down.
> 
> Obviously he is friendly but it's easier to say that then say actually he's easily over aroused and hyper and goes over threshold and is ridiculously OTT with dogs he meets on walks. He's calmer with dogs he knows which is why I can walk him in groups fine but dogs on walks send him loopy.
> 
> And sometimes (obviously I would never do this!!) I just feel like saying 'fine, he is actually friendly. I'll let him off to play and see how your fluffball likes being chased down by a lurcher-dog that very much plays like a boisterous lurcher with new dogs' then obviously I'd be my fault still because Teddy has terriorised their little dog.
> 
> Argh! Rant over!!
> 
> Here he is enjoying himself after all that (we don't normally do balls on walks but Harvey found it and neither are guardy so I let them carry it for a bit).
> 
> View attachment 466663


Crazy and so frustrating. It just ruins a good walk.


----------



## Teddy-dog

Boxer123 said:


> Crazy and so frustrating. It just ruins a good walk.


It really does! Why, when you can see someone is struggling with their dog, would you just let yours continue coming up to them and following them? Why wouldn't you try and help when you can see it's reacting to your dog!


----------



## Boxer123

Teddy-dog said:


> It really does! Why, when you can see someone is struggling with their dog, would you just let yours continue coming up to them and following them? Why wouldn't you try and help when you can see it's reacting to your dog!


I always wonder that I think it's because they know they have no chance in getting them back so don't bother. Teds looks like he had fun in the end.


----------



## Boxer123

Sox dancing like know one is watching.


----------



## Sarah H

Boxer123 said:


> I always wonder that I think it's because they know they have no chance in getting them back so don't bother. Teds looks like he had fun in the end.


I think more often than not they don't call because they know the dog won't respond tbh.


----------



## Teddy-dog

Boxer123 said:


> I always wonder that I think it's because they know they have no chance in getting them back so don't bother. Teds looks like he had fun in the end.


Yes I think so too. He did in the end 

happy face


----------



## Jason25

First time this year it's actually warm enough for daisy to sit in the sun and pant. I love seeing her like this she seems to really enjoy it lol


----------



## DanWalkersmum

that smile says it all!


----------



## Boxer123

Sox doesn't often play but recently has been enjoying tug with Loki. He even got tug to play with me earlier he's never done that. He says please don't tell anyone he likes to play wid Loki.


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Dan says tug is the best game, and is glad Sox has discovered that he likes it too.


----------



## Boxer123

DanWalkersmum said:


> Dan says tug is the best game, and is glad Sox has discovered that he likes it too.


It's funny watching them I can step back and watch. Sox normally gives up if I move away. Sox tells Dan to get a brother to play with


----------



## Sarah H

This is what I have to deal with while on Zoom. This is when he's not hitting the laptop with his paw because I'm ignoring him....


----------



## Boxer123

Sarah H said:


> This is what I have to deal with while on Zoom. This is when he's not hitting the laptop with his paw because I'm ignoring him....


Not really taking that zoom call seriously.


----------



## winnie73

Jason25 said:


> First time this year it's actually warm enough for daisy to sit in the sun and pant. I love seeing her like this she seems to really enjoy it lol
> 
> View attachment 466707
> View attachment 466708
> View attachment 466709


can i have your daisy please she's a beautiful staffy.if you say no i will ask again after getting you to down a bottle of whiskey  so you wake up thinking dude wheres my dog.


----------



## Guest

Today we went to a dog fun day in a part of my district we hadn't yet explored. We went on a lovely walk (all dogs onlead) through some beautiful scenery, and then there were some games.

I did 2 out of 3 of the games with McKenzie (egg and spoon, statues) and she was 1st in one and 2nd in the other. Then she won best trick. I kind of got the feeling that cleaning up the prizes wasn't really going down too well so we went home at that point!


----------



## LinznMilly

McKenzie said:


> Today we went to a dog fun day in a part of my district we hadn't yet explored. We went on a lovely walk (all dogs onlead) through some beautiful scenery, and then there were some games.
> 
> I did 2 out of 3 of the games with McKenzie (egg and spoon, statues) and she was 1st in one and 2nd in the other. Then she won best trick. I kind of got the feeling that cleaning up the prizes wasn't really going down too well so we went home at that point!
> 
> View attachment 466751


That's a stunning picture. 

Well done you and Kenzie.


----------



## Guest

LinznMilly said:


> That's a stunning picture.
> 
> Well done you and Kenzie.


Thanks, I really love the photo but it annoys me slightly that Kenzie is so scruffy - she's getting groomed on Monday and is well overdue!


----------



## Beth78

We had a wonderfully quiet walk this morning, especially for a Saturday.
It seems now people have got better things to do there not driving to the woods to walk their dogs.
Strange how things can change in just a week.
It's a beautiful day today, Whisp is sunbathing and snoring.


----------



## rottiemum

It's slightly quieter here, still not quiet enough for me...but you take what you can get!
Still today we saw a girl sitting in a field with a small black dog pottering about off lead...We had to walk near them to get where we were going...Chase is always interested in dogs and wanted to see her, but was walking along with me ok.
The girl says 'oh she's in heat, that's why he wants to sniff her' :Banghead
I was stunned by her stupidity.
I said something like you shouldn't have her out here (didn't hear her response as I was so  but I'm sure it wasn't nice), so I just called back over my shoulder that there are a lot of intact dogs around here...and there are.
Thankfully Chase didn't seem to be more interested in her than any other dog but...


----------



## O2.0

rottiemum said:


> The girl says 'oh she's in heat, that's why he wants to sniff her' :Banghead


Wow off lead in heat? That's not a recipe for disaster or anything... 

Okay dog chatters, I have finally found a life vest for Penny, but I need advice, should she get the green that matches her leash, or the pink? 
I'm leaning towards the pink, but the green is very pretty too  
And if I do get the pink, do I get the pastel pink, the bright pink, or the camo pink? 
I'm not a massive fan of camo pink, but I'm willing to listen to arguments in its favor


----------



## Sarah H

O2.0 said:


> Wow off lead in heat? That's not a recipe for disaster or anything...
> 
> Okay dog chatters, I have finally found a life vest for Penny, but I need advice, should she get the green that matches her leash, or the pink?
> I'm leaning towards the pink, but the green is very pretty too
> And if I do get the pink, do I get the pastel pink, the bright pink, or the camo pink?
> I'm not a massive fan of camo pink, but I'm willing to listen to arguments in its favor


You got links? I'm a green gal, but can be persuaded towards pink if it's snazzy. I was going to say camo pink but maybe not :Bag


----------



## O2.0

Here ya go!
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07QX5K5JS?psc=1&smid=A2SRSPUSJCOOUA&ref_=chk_typ_imgToDp


----------



## Sarah H

O2.0 said:


> Here ya go!
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07QX5K5JS?psc=1&smid=A2SRSPUSJCOOUA&ref_=chk_typ_imgToDp


I'd go bright pink. Easy to spot too. I don't like the camo either.


----------



## Linda Weasel

I’d go pink, nice and easy to spot if she gets washed away somewhere.


----------



## margy

I like to be colour coordinated so I'd go green to match her leash. It looks just as bright as the pink so easy to spot her.


----------



## Nicola234

Hired a new field today to try out somewhere different, Charlie had a great time, favourite bit was rolling in the horse sh*t though I think :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## SbanR

O2.0 said:


> Here ya go!
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07QX5K5JS?psc=1&smid=A2SRSPUSJCOOUA&ref_=chk_typ_imgToDp


Green And bright pink


----------



## Nicola234

O2.0 said:


> Wow off lead in heat? That's not a recipe for disaster or anything...
> 
> Okay dog chatters, I have finally found a life vest for Penny, but I need advice, should she get the green that matches her leash, or the pink?
> I'm leaning towards the pink, but the green is very pretty too
> And if I do get the pink, do I get the pastel pink, the bright pink, or the camo pink?
> I'm not a massive fan of camo pink, but I'm willing to listen to arguments in its favor


I'd get the pink, then there's always the excuse of getting another lead to match her vest later


----------



## Guest

O2.0 said:


> Here ya go!
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07QX5K5JS?psc=1&smid=A2SRSPUSJCOOUA&ref_=chk_typ_imgToDp


Definitely bright pink.


----------



## Guest

When you're in a serious zoom meeting and in the background this is going on


----------



## Kaily

Lots of fun on our walk today. Daisy had her first swim and later found a rope swing to play with.


----------



## Magyarmum




----------



## LinznMilly

Sarah H said:


> I'd go bright pink. Easy to spot too. I don't like the camo either.


Another vote for the pink.

Milly has a camo pink fleece, which I think is lovely (and really suits her), but _that_ camo... :Wtf


----------



## O2.0

I guess I'm going with pink then!


----------



## Beth78

O2.0 said:


> I guess I'm going with pink then!


Would like to see her modeling that for us.


----------



## catz4m8z

Magyarmum said:


>


LOL! Something very similar happened here this morning. Neighbourhood cats are getting very brave about sitting on my fence (probably coz dogs are all shortarses who cant reach them!). Usually I shoo them off when I hear the dogs barking but today one refused to be shooed and just turned around and sat back down, facing away from me. So I picked Hannah up and plonked her next to the cat who suddenly had a small dog trying to stick her head up its butt!!
Needless to say it scarpered pretty sharpish after that!!:Hilarious (I should point out that I only did that coz I know Hannah didnt have any plans to hurt the cat....she just likes to ignore personal boundaries and sniff them an obnoxious amount!!)


----------



## Jason25

winnie73 said:


> can i have your daisy please she's a beautiful staffy.if you say no i will ask again after getting you to down a bottle of whiskey  so you wake up thinking dude wheres my dog.


She's been eating sheep shit this morning so she's in the bad books. I can send her via ups if you'd like? :Hilarious

Started off with a nice walk then came across a little dead lamb which has been attacked. I'm telling myself it's a fox and not a pet dog. There's a lot of sheep with young ones about at the moment and there's still people letting their dogs off lead!! :Shifty

we found a nice spot, played fetch, tug and done some training. Mainly recall and loose leash walking.


----------



## Beth78

We rented a new field this morning, 9 acres , she did lots of zooming and abit of fetch. Now thoroughly worn out.
https://youtube.com/shorts/tnqh74GjXhw?feature=share


----------



## Jason25

Beth78 said:


> We rented a new field this morning, 9 acres , she did lots of zooming and abit of fetch. Now thoroughly worn out.
> https://youtube.com/shorts/tnqh74GjXhw?feature=share


That's a nice big field, and wisp looks like she's really enjoying herself 

mine has been fully booked since the beginning of lockdown, I think we managed to get one session in but that's about it lol


----------



## LinznMilly

Beth78 said:


> We rented a new field this morning, 9 acres , she did lots of zooming and abit of fetch. Now thoroughly worn out.
> https://youtube.com/shorts/tnqh74GjXhw?feature=share


Wow! That's an amazing field! Lucky Whisp!


----------



## Arny

Plodding round the garden is exhausting.


----------



## Boxer123

Chilling with his favourite ball.


----------



## Boxer123

Me when I first got a dog: They won't be allowed on the furniture will be crate trained.

Loki this morning.....


----------



## Lurcherlad

Haha! Jack wasn’t to be allowed on the sofa or beds.

When we brought him home from the rescue he first settled on the doormat in the hall, all alone 

We thought it best to leave him be to settle and find his feet in this strange place.

Within 20 minutes, he had quietly walked into the lounge and very gently climbed onto the sofa and got himself comfy! 

We just bought a bigger sofa eventually, so we could get a look in!


----------



## Lurcherlad

This is him right now, thankfully in his own bed on the floor, at the foot of mine.

Still the wrong way round, with 2 extra pillows to ensure full comfort! 









Thankfully, he usually sleeps in his own bed all night but comes up on my bed after his first trip to the garden (he's not yet stirred this morning) then back to bed until getting up time.


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Lurcherlad said:


> This is him right now, thankfully in his own bed on the floor, at the foot of mine.
> 
> Still the wrong way round, with 2 extra pillows to ensure full comfort!
> 
> View attachment 466978
> 
> Thankfully, he usually sleeps in his own bed all night but comes up on my bed after his first trip to the garden (he's not yet stirred this morning) then back to bed until getting up time.





Lurcherlad said:


> Haha! Jack wasn't to be allowed on the sofa or beds.
> 
> When we brought him home from the rescue he first settled on the doormat in the hall, all alone
> 
> We thought it best to leave him be to settle and find his feet in this strange place.
> 
> Within 20 minutes, he had quietly walked into the lounge and very gently climbed onto the sofa and got himself comfy!
> 
> We just bought a bigger sofa eventually, so we could get a look in!


 and now he gets pillows  - what a legend he is :Joyful x


----------



## Lurcherlad

@DanWalkersmum despite having a large and very comfy bed that will accommodate him fully if he laid the right way round, he insists on ending up facing out of the front, with his head lolling over the side at an awkward angle and on the floor 

I can't bear for him to be uncomfortable (though he could move if he was ) and get a stiff neck, so I duly lift his head and place it gently on a pillow ..... now 2! 

I just automatically add the "extension" every night now


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Lurcherlad said:


> @DanWalkersmum despite having a large and very comfy bed that will accommodate him fully if he laid the right way round, he insists on ending up facing out of the front, with his head lolling over the side at an awkward angle and on the floor
> 
> I can't bear for him to be uncomfortable (though he could move if he was ) and get a stiff neck, so I duly lift his head and place it gently on a pillow ..... now 2!
> 
> I just automatically add the "extension" every night now


 I know what you mean, he has you well trained


----------



## Jason25

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 466977
> Me when I first got a dog: They won't be allowed on the furniture will be crate trained.
> 
> Loki this morning.....


We stayed consistent for about 5 months of daisy staying in her crate at bed time, I think when the puppy biting calmed down she ended up becoming my best bud and stayed wherever she wanted, normally the end of my bed :Hilarious

She was the sort of puppy if I was having a nap on the sofa I would get a surprise attack and have a shark pup hanging off my hand :Shifty:Hilarious


----------



## Boxer123

Lurcherlad said:


> Haha! Jack wasn't to be allowed on the sofa or beds.
> 
> When we brought him home from the rescue he first settled on the doormat in the hall, all alone
> 
> We thought it best to leave him be to settle and find his feet in this strange place.
> 
> Within 20 minutes, he had quietly walked into the lounge and very gently climbed onto the sofa and got himself comfy!
> 
> We just bought a bigger sofa eventually, so we could get a look in!


Bless him he knows how to relax. I think Sox whimpered once and that was it he was in my bed.


----------



## Boxer123

Jason25 said:


> We stayed consistent for about 5 months of daisy staying in her crate at bed time, I think when the puppy biting calmed down she ended up becoming my best bud and stayed wherever she wanted, normally the end of my bed :Hilarious
> 
> She was the sort of puppy if I was having a nap on the sofa I would get a surprise attack and have a shark pup hanging off my hand :Shifty:Hilarious


I remember when loki was little being in a deep sleep and him running in the room and body slamming me awake.


----------



## Jason25

Boxer123 said:


> I remember when loki was little being in a deep sleep and him running in the room and body slamming me awake.


I don't miss them days at all lol.

It's hard work watching someone cut grass then play a few games of tug apparently


----------



## O2.0

Well the life vest is more of an orangy pink than bright pink, but it will do  
It's not quite as orange in person as my phone thinks it is


----------



## Magyarmum

Lurcherlad said:


> This is him right now, thankfully in his own bed on the floor, at the foot of mine.
> 
> Still the wrong way round, with 2 extra pillows to ensure full comfort!
> 
> View attachment 466978
> 
> Thankfully, he usually sleeps in his own bed all night but comes up on my bed after his first trip to the garden (he's not yet stirred this morning) then back to bed until getting up time.


Since he went to the groomers nearly a month ago, Grisha has taken to sleeping on the pillow next to me in bed. I have to be quick and try and get into bed first, otherwise I lose my place. When I turn over in the night I'll often get a face full of beard or bum.


----------



## rona

A rare off lead walk.

Good boy
IMG_9275 by jenny clifford, on Flickr

Zoom
IMG_9277 by jenny clifford, on Flickr

Cool off
IMG_9278 by jenny clifford, on Flickr

I think it's several little trots out today


----------



## LinznMilly

O2.0 said:


> Well the life vest is more of an orangy pink than bright pink, but it will do
> It's not quite as orange in person as my phone thinks it is
> 
> View attachment 467053


You can just about see the pink on the side that's in the shade ... I think. 

She's got a distinct, "What are you up to Hooman?" look on her face. :Hilarious


----------



## LinznMilly

rona said:


> A rare off lead walk.
> 
> Good boy
> IMG_9275 by jenny clifford, on Flickr
> 
> Zoom
> IMG_9277 by jenny clifford, on Flickr
> 
> Cool off
> IMG_9278 by jenny clifford, on Flickr
> 
> I think it's several little trots out today


One of those top two pics is canvas-worthy IMHO.  Great pics.


----------



## rona

LinznMilly said:


> One of those top two pics is canvas-worthy IMHO.  Great pics.


It's that damn white face that ruins all the shots of him..........particularly in the sun 

Side shots are much better


----------



## Guest

We had a lovely day. Big Bush walk and paddle in the river. Then meeting up with my friend, her dog and her foster puppy. All of them had a lovely play. Had a hick up with a strange dog at the end of our walk that ended with me in tears but all forgotten now...


----------



## Linda Weasel

O2.0 said:


> Well the life vest is more of an orangy pink than bright pink, but it will do
> It's not quite as orange in person as my phone thinks it is
> 
> View attachment 467053


She'll be auditioning for 'Baywatch' next.


----------



## Beth78

I got shouted at by another dog walker just now, Whisp had a shouting fit at a black lab, it's owner said " your dog is out of control and needs some proper discipline".

Made my heart sink I have to say, I know I should just brush it of but this really got to me


----------



## Linda Weasel

Beth78 said:


> I got shouted at by another dog walker just now, Whisp had a shouting fit at a black lab, it's owner said " your dog is out of control and needs some proper discipline".
> 
> Made my heart sink I have to say, I know I should just brush it of but this really got to me


These people are @[$€holes!! Full of amazing advice based on the huge experience they have of their one 'normal', easy dog, and they feel duty-bound to share their expertise.
And I wonder what he meant by 'discipline'?

Try not to let it get to you. You are doing a great job.


----------



## Jason25

Beth78 said:


> I got shouted at by another dog walker just now, Whisp had a shouting fit at a black lab, it's owner said " your dog is out of control and needs some proper discipline".
> 
> Made my heart sink I have to say, I know I should just brush it of but this really got to me


I think it's something in the air today, daisy just been a right *******. My neighbour just stick their head over my 8ft fence and called my name while daisy was chilling in the back garden, she has gone from sleeping to a mad dog in 2 seconds, dived at the fence barking and growling.

It's so embarrassing, had to block her view to get her attention and sent her indoors. Of course once in doors she sat on the sofa looking out the window like butter wouldn't melt.

neighbour only wanted some milk, neighbour also said good luck to anyone wanting to get into the garden with her about :Hilarious

she can be so loud :Shifty

Hope you feel better today, some people don't understand the impact their words can have.


----------



## Sarah H

Beth78 said:


> I got shouted at by another dog walker just now, Whisp had a shouting fit at a black lab, it's owner said " your dog is out of control and needs some proper discipline".
> 
> Made my heart sink I have to say, I know I should just brush it of but this really got to me


Eugh I hate it when morons like that ruin your day. Even though you know perfectly well that you are working on things and that it's not really a massive issue, other people can really put a downer on your day with off the cuff stupid comments. 
Try not to dwell on it.


----------



## Magyarmum

As well as training we took fatso Grisha to the vet to get him weighed.

I switched him back to a home cooked diet about three weeks ago and he's lost 300 gr.

Only another kilo to go.

Yay!


----------



## Teddy-dog

Beth78 said:


> I got shouted at by another dog walker just now, Whisp had a shouting fit at a black lab, it's owner said " your dog is out of control and needs some proper discipline".
> 
> Made my heart sink I have to say, I know I should just brush it of but this really got to me


Oh that's awful. Hope it didn't ruin your day. People who have never had a reactive dog just don't understand!


----------



## Guest

Yup yesterday must have been a bad day! I was out with Nova and had a strange dog running up to us and he tried to round us up. Nova didn’t bark or growl, but had her tail tucked under and was scared and shaking. She was on lead and I couldn’t let her off because it was near a main road. Owner took his sweet time to get his dog and then it was my fault because his dog is friendly and why do I take my dog out in public. Nova didn’t even do anything, she was just scared and I only asked him to get his dog away and the dog didn’t even listen to him. So he proceeded to scream at us and I’m usually pretty shy and reserved but I told him what I was thinking too. Well I walked back to my car crying because I was never yelled at like this before.


----------



## Teddy-dog

Kakite said:


> Yup yesterday must have been a bad day! I was out with Nova and had a strange dog running up to us and he tried to round us up. Nova didn't bark or growl, but had her tail tucked under and was scared and shaking. She was on lead and I couldn't let her off because it was near a main road. Owner took his sweet time to get his dog and then it was my fault because his dog is friendly and why do I take my dog out in public. Nova didn't even do anything, she was just scared and I only asked him to get his dog away and the dog didn't even listen to him. So he proceeded to scream at us and I'm usually pretty shy and reserved but I told him what I was thinking too. Well I walked back to my car crying because I was never yelled at like this before.


Oh no poor you  sounds horrible. I really do hate the my dog is friendly brigade. I had one the other day (I posted about it further back). They just don't understand, can't read dogs signals, don't care, or just know they can't get their dog back so don't bother! Why do they think they can just let their dogs go up to anyone and everyone.

hope you're ok xx


----------



## Beth78

Kakite said:


> Yup yesterday must have been a bad day! I was out with Nova and had a strange dog running up to us and he tried to round us up. Nova didn't bark or growl, but had her tail tucked under and was scared and shaking. She was on lead and I couldn't let her off because it was near a main road. Owner took his sweet time to get his dog and then it was my fault because his dog is friendly and why do I take my dog out in public. Nova didn't even do anything, she was just scared and I only asked him to get his dog away and the dog didn't even listen to him. So he proceeded to scream at us and I'm usually pretty shy and reserved but I told him what I was thinking too. Well I walked back to my car crying because I was never yelled at like this before.


How horrible, some people can be so blind.


----------



## Beth78

Linda Weasel said:


> These people are @[$€holes!! Full of amazing advice based on the huge experience they have of their one 'normal', easy dog, and they feel duty-bound to share their expertise.
> And I wonder what he meant by 'discipline'?
> 
> Try not to let it get to you. You are doing a great job.





Jason25 said:


> I think it's something in the air today, daisy just been a right *******. My neighbour just stick their head over my 8ft fence and called my name while daisy was chilling in the back garden, she has gone from sleeping to a mad dog in 2 seconds, dived at the fence barking and growling.
> 
> It's so embarrassing, had to block her view to get her attention and sent her indoors. Of course once in doors she sat on the sofa looking out the window like butter wouldn't melt.
> 
> neighbour only wanted some milk, neighbour also said good luck to anyone wanting to get into the garden with her about :Hilarious
> 
> she can be so loud :Shifty
> 
> Hope you feel better today, some people don't understand the impact their words can have.





Sarah H said:


> Eugh I hate it when morons like that ruin your day. Even though you know perfectly well that you are working on things and that it's not really a massive issue, other people can really put a downer on your day with off the cuff stupid comments.
> Try not to dwell on it.





Teddy-dog said:


> Oh that's awful. Hope it didn't ruin your day. People who have never had a reactive dog just don't understand!





Teddy-dog said:


> Oh no poor you  sounds horrible. I really do hate the my dog is friendly brigade. I had one the other day (I posted about it further back). They just don't understand, can't read dogs signals, don't care, or just know they can't get their dog back so don't bother! Why do they think they can just let their dogs go up to anyone and everyone.
> 
> hope you're ok xx


Thanks all, I didn't let it ruin my day, in the end of things I know my dog and how much work we have done together, and apart from feelings no one was hurt so I just got on with my day.

We have a longish walk this morning.
No car so it's a 30 min walk to the local woods and back, hopefully it's quiet.


----------



## LinznMilly

Beth78 said:


> I got shouted at by another dog walker just now, Whisp had a shouting fit at a black lab, it's owner said " your dog is out of control and needs some proper discipline".
> 
> Made my heart sink I have to say, I know I should just brush it of but this really got to me


Yes, happened to us once, too.

I was out with Max and Milly. We were in a "new" (to us) place, so Milly was off lead. A JRT came bounding over, yapping, so Milly calmly sniffed her. JRT panicked, rolled over onto her back and screamed like a banshee. Owner rushed over and we both checked her out. I leashed Milly up and led her away. Owner said "She [Milly] needs to know she's done wrong, too."

I wish I had the guts to say "Don't you tell me how to train my dog!" Certainly thought it.



Kakite said:


> Yup yesterday must have been a bad day! I was out with Nova and had a strange dog running up to us and he tried to round us up. Nova didn't bark or growl, but had her tail tucked under and was scared and shaking. She was on lead and I couldn't let her off because it was near a main road. Owner took his sweet time to get his dog and then it was my fault because his dog is friendly and why do I take my dog out in public. Nova didn't even do anything, she was just scared and I only asked him to get his dog away and the dog didn't even listen to him. So he proceeded to scream at us and I'm usually pretty shy and reserved* but I told him what I was thinking too*. Well I walked back to my car crying because I was never yelled at like this before.


Liked for BIB.

We've all heard of Redirected Aggression. This sounds like Redirected Guilt.  Big ((hugs))


----------



## Jason25

Awesome morning. We been to Haytor on dartmoor. Walked around the tor, seen some ponies, looked like 2 were play fighting with each other :Hilarious Daisy has done so well around live stock and ponies these last few months, she used to be scared of horses and ponies, would freeze and stare at them, now she will walk past them sniffing the ground not paying any attention to them. Then the sheep, she still notices these, stops and stares but doesn't bark at them any more and I noticed our circle is getting smaller, so we can get closer without her noticing them (by the way this is on lead at all times and we are not actively seeking out sheep, they are just in the direction we are walking lol)

She had mad zoomies on the 10m flexi on the way back, nearly took me out at the same time and then played a game of tug/fetch. Now we are home and she's asleep :Hilarious


----------



## Boxer123

Fun in the garden today. Sox has been playing with Loki's squeaky buffalo,


----------



## Beth78

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 467188
> View attachment 467189
> View attachment 467190
> View attachment 467191
> Fun in the garden today. Sox has been playing with Loki's squeaky buffalo,


Looks like fun !


----------



## Arny

Rare time spent in the garden


----------



## O2.0

Bitey face  
Penny is utterly incorrigible :Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## catz4m8z

Bitey face?? Looks more like bitey head!!:Wideyed



Sorry to hear so many people meeting morons on their walks. I had kinda the opposite today as we met another dog on our walk and Alfie totally went off on it (as usual). Thing is the other dog was also a closet tasmanian devil so me and the other owner were both trying to apologise to each other whilst dragging away 2 'possessed by satan' pooches!LOL:Hilarious

Also third walk of the day ruined by a bird with impecable aim. Damned thing managed to poop so it caught not only my hair and top but the major ploppage somehow landed in the front pocket of my dog walking bag.....:Arghh
anybody laughs and I will hunt you down and throw chihuahua poop at you!!:Shifty


----------



## SbanR

catz4m8z said:


> Bitey face?? Looks more like bitey head!!:Wideyed
> 
> Sorry to hear so many people meeting morons on their walks. I had kinda the opposite today as we met another dog on our walk and Alfie totally went off on it (as usual). Thing is the other dog was also a closet tasmanian devil so me and the other owner were both trying to apologise to each other whilst dragging away 2 'possessed by satan' pooches!LOL:Hilarious
> 
> Also third walk of the day ruined by a bird with impecable aim. Damned thing managed to poop so it caught not only my hair and top but the major ploppage somehow landed in the front pocket of my dog walking bag.....:Arghh
> anybody laughs and I will hunt you down and throw chihuahua poop at you!!:Shifty


Sorry but :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## LinznMilly

catz4m8z said:


> Bitey face?? Looks more like bitey head!!:Wideyed
> 
> Sorry to hear so many people meeting morons on their walks. I had kinda the opposite today as we met another dog on our walk and Alfie totally went off on it (as usual). Thing is the other dog was also a closet tasmanian devil so me and the other owner were both trying to apologise to each other whilst dragging away 2 'possessed by satan' pooches!LOL:Hilarious
> 
> Also third walk of the day ruined by a bird with impecable aim. Damned thing managed to poop so it caught not only my hair and top but the major ploppage somehow landed in the front pocket of my dog walking bag.....:Arghh
> anybody laughs and I will hunt you down and throw chihuahua poop at you!!:Shifty


I think you'll be hunting down half of Dog Chat then. :Hilarious :Hilarious :Hilarious


----------



## Jason25

O2.0 said:


> Bitey face
> Penny is utterly incorrigible :Hilarious:Hilarious
> View attachment 467197
> View attachment 467198
> View attachment 467199


It looks like they are getting on well


----------



## Teddy-dog

Teddy came on both my walks today and was soo sleepy on the way back 

so much fun with his friends (we were stationary when I took the pictures!)


----------



## Teddy-dog

Soooo sleepy :Hilarious:Hilarious

scuse my face


----------



## Boxer123

Teddy-dog said:


> Soooo sleepy :Hilarious:Hilarious
> 
> scuse my face
> 
> View attachment 467263


Great picture he's a little snuggle monster.


----------



## Teddy-dog

Boxer123 said:


> Great picture he's a little snuggle monster.


He is


----------



## Guest

Well after spending what seems like hours looking for a new kibble for Elliot, I finally chose one. Unfortunately, the kibble they sent me is not the same as advertised on their website and has completely different ingredients :Banghead I have a funny feeling the recipe has changed but they haven't changed the website (it's from a big pet website, not from the manufacturer). So now have to spend even more time getting it sorted out and potentially choosing another food! :Arghh


----------



## Jason25

We rented the dog field yesterday, played fetch, sniffed mole hills and seen what was lurking in between the logs. Awesome time


----------



## Guest

"I have no idea how that shoe got in my bed. Elliot must have stolen it and stashed it there."


----------



## LinznMilly

McKenzie said:


> "I have no idea how that shoe got in my bed. Elliot must have stolen it and stashed it there."
> 
> View attachment 467293


The picture of innocence. Must have been Elliot. :Angelic


----------



## Guest

LinznMilly said:


> The picture of innocence. Must have been Elliot. :Angelic


She's such a little devil!

And I love that about her!


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Jason25 said:


> View attachment 467288
> View attachment 467289
> View attachment 467290
> View attachment 467291
> View attachment 467292
> 
> 
> We rented the dog field yesterday, played fetch, sniffed mole hills and seen what was lurking in between the logs. Awesome time


She looks happy! It's nice for her to have some off lead time. I always imagined a rented field to be just that - with nothing but grass, looks like fun for Daisy.


----------



## DanWalkersmum

McKenzie said:


> "I have no idea how that shoe got in my bed. Elliot must have stolen it and stashed it there."
> 
> View attachment 467293


butter would not melt, she looks so innocent


----------



## catz4m8z

What is wrong with some kids? Just had a couple try and grab the dogs at which point I pulled them away and told them 'they bite'. (no idea if they would or not but Alf and Heidi are both scared of strangers and I dont want to take a risk). Did that deter them?
Nope, they kept trying to get to them and followed me around a parked car!
Finally had to tell them to '**** off and leave the dogs alone....BECAUSE THEY BITE!!':Banghead

Allowances for mum in one sense as she didnt speak english and the kids had to explain what I said but still dont let your kids chase somebody and their dogs around and harrass them!


----------



## LinznMilly

catz4m8z said:


> What is wrong with some kids? Just had a couple try and grab the dogs at which point I pulled them away and told them 'they bite'. (no idea if they would or not but Alf and Heidi are both scared of strangers and I dont want to take a risk). Did that deter them?
> Nope, they kept trying to get to them and followed me around a parked car!
> Finally had to tell them to '**** off and leave the dogs alone....BECAUSE THEY BITE!!':Banghead
> 
> Allowances for mum in one sense as she didnt speak english and the kids had to explain what I said but still dont let your kids chase somebody and their dogs around and harrass them!


I know! I know exactly what you mean! Poor Honey gets it a lot. Even my bro has been incredulous as he brought them home and told me that the kids around his way have been trying to pick Honey up.

Or the other one we get. "Can I stroke your little dog?" My bigger dog not worthy of being stroked, hmm? S**off!


----------



## Boxer123

McKenzie said:


> "I have no idea how that shoe got in my bed. Elliot must have stolen it and stashed it there."
> 
> View attachment 467293


She's just so cute it's ridiculous.


----------



## Magyarmum

catz4m8z said:


> What is wrong with some kids? Just had a couple try and grab the dogs at which point I pulled them away and told them 'they bite'. (no idea if they would or not but Alf and Heidi are both scared of strangers and I dont want to take a risk). Did that deter them?
> Nope, they kept trying to get to them and followed me around a parked car!
> Finally had to tell them to '**** off and leave the dogs alone....BECAUSE THEY BITE!!':Banghead
> 
> Allowances for mum in one sense as she didnt speak english and the kids had to explain what I said but still dont let your kids chase somebody and their dogs around and harrass them!


It's not kids or dogs I have a problem with. It's little old ladies, (says she who's one herself), who stop and stand in front of my two and start telling me about every dog she's owned over the past 70 years. Most of the time I don't understand a word they're saying, and even if I could I can't hear it over Gwylim's barking. He hates it when complete strangers stand directly in front of him, it's something he finds threatening and it can take quite some time to calm him down and in the meantime Grisha's no help 'cos he reckons if Gwylim gets a treat for shutting up then he deserves one too for being quiet. Wherever possible I make a quick retreat, although that's not always possible if you're having a quiet sit down on a park bench ...... grrh!


----------



## Nonnie

Lovely walk in the sun this morning. Found a very squished pheasant and scraped it off the road.

20210417_083942 by Ned Ster, on Flickr
20210417_080606 by Ned Ster, on Flickr
20210417_123043 by Ned Ster, on Flickr
20210417_103220 by Ned Ster, on Flickr
20210417_092427 by Ned Ster, on Flickr


----------



## Boxer123

Constant nonsense


----------



## Teddy-dog

Teddy found a good rock today for posing


----------



## MissKittyKat

It's been a gorgeous day x


----------



## Torin.

I have a new addition


----------



## O2.0

Torin. said:


> I have a new addition


Of the canine variety??


----------



## Guest

Torin. said:


> I have a new addition


Ooooo puppy???!!!


----------



## Lurcherlad

Jack was snoozing in his bed on the terrace but when the sun moved it was chilly in the shade, so I snuggled him into his fleece


----------



## Sarah H

Torin. said:


> I have a new addition


I was sooo confused by this post... why is there nothing to see??? 

Have you thought of a name for him yet?


----------



## Teddy-dog

Sarah H said:


> I was sooo confused by this post... why is there nothing to see???
> 
> Have you thought of a name for him yet?


Me too!

exciting news @Torin.


----------



## Magyarmum

Confessions of a dog owner

I shouted at my dog.

Will I ever be forgiven for committing this heinous crime for which I am truly sorry?


----------



## LinznMilly

Torin. said:


> I have a new addition


Come on - out with it! We want details! And pictures. Lotttttts of pictures. No congratulations from me until you spill the beans. :Smug :Smug


----------



## Magyarmum

Torin. said:


> I have a new addition


And what does Moril have to say about it?


----------



## Boxer123

Magyarmum said:


> Confessions of a dog owner
> 
> I shouted at my dog.
> 
> Will I ever be forgiven for committing this heinous crime for which I am truly sorry?


Whenever I'm in the kitchen loki likes to play football he drops it in I kick it back. It's quite irritating but hey I love him. Monday I was desperately cleaning and getting ready for work when he launches it in. I picked it up didn't shout and gave it back saying 'I've had enough of ball.' Oh the hurt ! I felt terrible. He went and sat like this.


----------



## Boxer123

Loki likes to think himself a bit of a hard nut strutting around the village telling folk off. His street cred was ruined today when he insisted he carry his squeaky sweet corn.


----------



## Beth78

On our longer walk this morning I though whisp was acting strangely and staring this young couple and their baby down, she wouldn't respond to treats or "watch me". As I looked up to apologise for her rudeness and was faced with a British short-hair in the baby carrier strapped to the man's chest.
Never seen that before :Smuggrin.
The cat looked quite calm and content.


----------



## Boxer123

Beth78 said:


> On our longer walk this morning I though whisp was acting strangely and staring this young couple and their baby down, she wouldn't respond to treats or "watch me". As I looked up to apologise for her rudeness and was faced with a British short-hair in the baby carrier strapped to the man's chest.
> Never seen that before :Smuggrin.
> The cat looked quite calm and content.


Sorry this made me laugh. I remember walking down the street with Loki and a man had his snake around his neck taking it for a walk.


----------



## Boxer123

The state of my living room !


----------



## Lurcherlad

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 467405
> Loki likes to think himself a bit of a hard nut strutting around the village telling folk off. His street cred was ruined today when he insisted he carry his squeaky sweet corn.


You should buy him a toy that looks like a giant dummy when it's in his mouth! 

That'll ruin his 'ard image


----------



## Boxer123

Lurcherlad said:


> You should buy him a toy that looks like a giant dummy when it's in his mouth!
> 
> That'll ruin his 'ard image


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Lurcherlad said:


> View attachment 467383
> 
> 
> Jack was snoozing in his bed on the terrace but when the sun moved it was chilly in the shade, so I snuggled him into his fleece


The first photo I've seen of him without a pillow


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 467404
> 
> 
> Whenever I'm in the kitchen loki likes to play football he drops it in I kick it back. It's quite irritating but hey I love him. Monday I was desperately cleaning and getting ready for work when he launches it in. I picked it up didn't shout and gave it back saying 'I've had enough of ball.' Oh the hurt ! I felt terrible. He went and sat like this.


awww call the RSPCA Loki, cruel hooman


----------



## Boxer123

DanWalkersmum said:


> awww call the RSPCA Loki, cruel hooman


Life is so hard for boxers.


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 467414
> The state of my living room !


Happy doggo though!


----------



## DanWalkersmum

I must say Loki does a brilliant "hangdog" expression.


----------



## Boxer123

DanWalkersmum said:


> I must say Loki does a brilliant "hangdog" expression.


He does it's how he gets away with everything honestly his little face.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Boxer123 said:


> Sorry this made me laugh. I remember walking down the street with Loki and a man had his snake around his neck taking it for a walk.


Ha @Boxer123 @Beth78

I once saw a chicken being walked around our local park on a harness and lead!


----------



## MissKittyKat

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 467414
> The state of my living room !


Isn't that how they are supposed to look


----------



## Magyarmum

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 467404
> 
> 
> Whenever I'm in the kitchen loki likes to play football he drops it in I kick it back. It's quite irritating but hey I love him. Monday I was desperately cleaning and getting ready for work when he launches it in. I picked it up didn't shout and gave it back saying 'I've had enough of ball.' Oh the hurt ! I felt terrible. He went and sat like this.


Twas norti Grisha that got shouted at. The woman who owns the vacant plot of land next door arrived with sister, son and DIL plus their 3 little girls to have a picnic and do some gardening. Norti Grisha nearly drove me mad by standing at the fence barking. Nothing I did seemed to make any difference and in the end I shouted at him and ordered him "Inside". To my amazement he stopped barking and immediately came inside, climbed on the sofa and went to sleep!


----------



## Torin.

I told myself I was going to keep it a secret until I'd thought of a name and properly introduced! But DOING THAT IS SO HARD WHEN YOU'RE SO EXCITED :Hilarious Sleep-deprived me figured tiny white writing was almost not saying anything :Hilarious

I'll do a proper intros thread once I have some nice photos.



Magyarmum said:


> And what does Moril have to say about it?


I didn't say anything on here, but Moril died a few weeks back


----------



## Magyarmum

Torin. said:


> I told myself I was going to keep it a secret until I'd thought of a name and properly introduced! But DOING THAT IS SO HARD WHEN YOU'RE SO EXCITED :Hilarious Sleep-deprived me figured tiny white writing was almost not saying anything :Hilarious
> 
> I'll do a proper intros thread once I have some nice photos.
> 
> I didn't say anything on here, but Moril died a few weeks back


I'm SO sorry to hear that. Hugs to you and Cadvan, also the new "whatever"!


----------



## Boxer123

Magyarmum said:


> Twas norti Grisha that got shouted at. The woman who owns the vacant plot of land next door arrived with sister, son and DIL plus their 3 little girls to have a picnic and do some gardening. Norti Grisha nearly drove me mad by standing at the fence barking. Nothing I did seemed to make any difference and in the end I shouted at him and ordered him "Inside". To my amazement he stopped barking and immediately came inside, climbed on the sofa and went to sleep!


I had a feeling it would be Grisha


----------



## lullabydream

So sorry to hear about Moril @Torin.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Sorry for your loss @Torin


----------



## Guest

So sorry @Torin.


----------



## Guest

I'm sorry to hear @Torin


----------



## Magyarmum

Boxer123 said:


> I had a feeling it would be Grisha


Who else? Grisha's the Schnauzer equivalent of Loki and like Sox, Gwylim's my good boy


----------



## LinznMilly

Torin. said:


> I told myself I was going to keep it a secret until I'd thought of a name and properly introduced! But DOING THAT IS SO HARD WHEN YOU'RE SO EXCITED :Hilarious Sleep-deprived me figured tiny white writing was almost not saying anything :Hilarious
> 
> I'll do a proper intros thread once I have some nice photos.
> 
> I didn't say anything on here, but Moril died a few weeks back


I think you fooled a few of us into thinking you'd managed to post an empty post, or gone back to delete it. 

So sorry to hear about Moril .


----------



## LinznMilly

Had a nice evening with my girls yesterday. Milly and I had a game of Chase The Treat, which basically !means I sat on the couch and threw treats across the room for her, whilst rewarding Honey for being in a Sit Stay.

Then, despite my legs' protesting, we played a game of Find It.

And then we I sat on the floor and did some basic Watch Me training... Milly did well and quickly sussed it out.

Honey... Honey got there, but only after I decided to reward a paw lift.  So Paw Lift results in a raised paw and watch me.  :Wacky


----------



## Happy Paws2

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 467414
> The state of my living room !





MissKittyKat said:


> Isn't that how they are supposed to look
> 
> View attachment 467432


You wouldn't want it any another way, now would you.


----------



## O2.0

LinznMilly said:


> Honey... Honey got there, but only after I decided to reward a paw lift.  So Paw Lift results in a raised paw and watch me.  :Wacky


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious
Oh Honey!


----------



## LinznMilly

O2.0 said:


> :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious
> Oh Honey!


She's special... Sorry, I mean Speshul. :Hilarious 

The really daft thing is, you can see the cogs turning. She watches my hand, watches me give Milly a treat, watches my hand, watches Milly. Then come up with something completely different. :Hilarious :Wacky 2+2=5 where Honey comes from. :Hilarious


----------



## Guest

We had a nice walk this morning but it's turned cold and miserable so it's an inside sort of day for us.


----------



## Guest

Nova has been super clingy with my husband. They’ve always had a great bond but for the last to weeks she is always all over him. She wants her head on his tummy or lower abdomen all the time and she whines until she gets her head on it. She licks his hands and feet. I took her for a bet check and she is fine. so my husband has been booked in for a health and blood check. We are youngish but he’s had cancer so we thought maybe something is off.


----------



## Guest

Kakite said:


> Nova has been super clingy with my husband. They've always had a great bond but for the last to weeks she is always all over him. She wants her head on his tummy or lower abdomen all the time and she whines until she gets her head on it. She licks his hands and feet. I took her for a bet check and she is fine. so my husband has been booked in for a health and blood check. We are youngish but he's had cancer so we thought maybe something is off.


Hope everything's ok and it's just one of those things


----------



## Guest

Terriers are made for action so she can't sleep the WHOLE day away!


----------



## LinznMilly

Kakite said:


> Nova has been super clingy with my husband. They've always had a great bond but for the last to weeks she is always all over him. She wants her head on his tummy or lower abdomen all the time and she whines until she gets her head on it. She licks his hands and feet. I took her for a bet check and she is fine. so my husband has been booked in for a health and blood check. We are youngish but he's had cancer so we thought maybe something is off.


Fingers crossed it's nothing serious.



McKenzie said:


> Terriers are made for action so she can't sleep the WHOLE day away!
> 
> View attachment 467559




I think Honey may have read what I wrote about her yesterday. :Bag  Or else, she had a bad day at Uncle Hooman's Day Care. She came home last night like a teenager after a bad day at school. Straight in, straight up the stairs, and straight to bed. Only showed the slightest bit interest in me when I had food. Didn't even want to go for our evening walk. So Milly got all the cuddles and the attention.

I asked bro this morning if she was all right yesterday, and told him about it. Apparently my youngest niece has a tendency to pick her up and put her on her lap. So bro has started treating her like she treats Honey, and picks her up, holds her face in his two hands etc. When she protested, he said, "well, now you know how _she _feels, don't you?"

I love that man! So proud he's my bro. :Smug


----------



## Jason25

DanWalkersmum said:


> She looks happy! It's nice for her to have some off lead time. I always imagined a rented field to be just that - with nothing but grass, looks like fun for Daisy.


It's a new one we found, just a massive grass enclosed field with 2 piles of old logs in the middle, she loves having a mooch around them  and yes it's nice to see her have a run about and be safe 

I had one too many beers Saturday with my friend and have been slacking with the dog walking since (I can't handle it anymore :Hilarious) so I've rented the field again today to make up for it :Hilarious


----------



## Magyarmum

I'm such a terrible mother!

Not content with shouting at Grisha the other day, I've just shut Gwylim's tail in the front door:Arghh

Poor little boy yelped and shot onto the driveway with his tail between his legs. He's let me touch it and apart from flinching a bit I don't think it's broken just bruised.

Must be more careful otherwise I'll be accused of abusing my two.


----------



## Happy Paws2

McKenzie said:


> Terriers are made for action so she can't sleep the WHOLE day away!
> 
> View attachment 467559


Oh that face, she so cute she always makes me smile.


----------



## Magyarmum

A friend has just told me he gets up* every single* night in the middle of the night to let his 3 year old Sprocker out for a pee

I could understand it if the dog was old or had an underlying medical condition, but not a perfectly healthy young dog surely?

He seems to think it's normal so as I didn't want to get into an argument I quickly dropped the subject


----------



## rona

First trip to the vet with my inherited dog. He's been getting lame on and off and having trouble getting out of the car. 
The vet doesn't think it's too serious yet, but think the issues is affecting his whole legs rather than just his feet......................too much digging with his previous owner!!


OH has made him a stepping box, similar to the one I had for Alfie, and he's using it well already


----------



## Jason25

rona said:


> First trip to the vet with my inherited dog. He's been getting lame on and off and having trouble getting out of the car.
> The vet doesn't think it's too serious yet, but think the issues is affecting his whole legs rather than just his feet......................too much digging with his previous owner!!
> 
> OH has made him a stepping box, similar to the one I had for Alfie, and he's using it well already


I sometimes get daisy to dig when we are out, not everyday but like once a week. Is this ok? We've only just started it and I don't want her to get bad legs later in life because of it


----------



## rona

Jason25 said:


> I sometimes get daisy to dig when we are out, not everyday but like once a week. Is this ok? We've only just started it and I don't want her to get bad legs later in life because of it


The odd dig should be fine. My friend was a gardener and this dog dug for hours 3-4 days a week


----------



## Teddy-dog

rona said:


> First trip to the vet with my inherited dog. He's been getting lame on and off and having trouble getting out of the car.
> The vet doesn't think it's too serious yet, but think the issues is affecting his whole legs rather than just his feet......................too much digging with his previous owner!!
> 
> OH has made him a stepping box, similar to the one I had for Alfie, and he's using it well already


Not liked for the limp but liked it's not too serious and a stepping box is a fab solution


----------



## O2.0

Jason25 said:


> I sometimes get daisy to dig when we are out, not everyday but like once a week. Is this ok? We've only just started it and I don't want her to get bad legs later in life because of it


Digging is fabulous exercise for dogs 
My rehab and conditioning vet encourages owners to have dig spots for their dogs and encourage digging. Mine love digging in the sand at the stream. Even old Bates loves a good dig still. It's great for their core strength.
I give mine opportunities to dig every day 

ETA like any exercise, you have to build the dog up to it and make sure they warm up properly, not just jump off the sofa to crazy digging sessions LOL!


----------



## Teddy-dog

Teddy and his lurcher friend being silly and pulling faces when recalling back to me :Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Guest

It's getting colder here, winter is lurking around the corner. McKenzie wore a fleece for the first time last night and still snuggled under the covers with me.


----------



## Guest

@McKenzie awww! Nova did the same. Tightly snuggled under the covers with us


----------



## Lurcherlad

She’s so gorgeous!


----------



## Guest

Kakite said:


> @McKenzie awww! Nova did the same. Tightly snuggled under the covers with us


It's so special huh 



Lurcherlad said:


> She's so gorgeous!


Thanks, I can't tell you how much I love her!


----------



## Lurcherlad

McKenzie said:


> It's so special huh
> 
> Thanks, I can't tell you how much I love her!


You don't need to ... it's obvious! 

Mum had a Westie called Sophie, so I have a soft spot for them, but Kenzie is extra special imo


----------



## Guest

We are loving our autumn walks at the moment. Sunshine and crisp air.


----------



## LinznMilly

Kakite said:


> We are loving our autumn walks at the moment. Sunshine and crisp air.
> 
> View attachment 467632


Leafy photo bomb! 



Lurcherlad said:


> You don't need to ... it's obvious!


I second this. Kenzie just makes me smile, and the love you have for her @McKenzie shines through your posts. 

No dog stories for me today. The girls had a sleepover at Uncle Hooman's. Should be back home tonight.


----------



## rona

McKenzie said:


> It's so special huh
> 
> Thanks, I can't tell you how much I love her!


It shines through virtually every mention of her 

Not surprised though, she's obviously someone special


----------



## Boxer123

Magyarmum said:


> I'm such a terrible mother!
> 
> Not content with shouting at Grisha the other day, I've just shut Gwylim's tail in the front door:Arghh
> 
> Poor little boy yelped and shot onto the driveway with his tail between his legs. He's let me touch it and apart from flinching a bit I don't think it's broken just bruised.
> 
> Must be more careful otherwise I'll be accused of abusing my two.


Send them to boxer HQ at once.


----------



## Boxer123

Getting a serious vibe at boxer HQ this morning


----------



## Guest

Life is hard when you had a paw soak and paw massage


----------



## Magyarmum

Boxer123 said:


> Send them to boxer HQ at once.


They're already packed into a carton with a couple of cheese sandwiches and a bottle of water to keep them going.

I'm just waiting for DHL to collect them.

They definitely need to be taken into care and away from their sadistic owner.


----------



## Sarah H

LOL


----------



## O2.0

Oh no! What has happened to Nova's mom?


----------



## catz4m8z

Just treated myself to pizza and pizza crust is one of the rare human treat foods that my lot ever get. Just so funny to see the difference in reaction between them.
Adam and Alfie were just chilling in their beds keeping an eye on me but not really that bothered.
The girls? Hannah was practically sitting on my feet and drooling everywhere. Heidi was standing under me and spinning in overexcitable circles!LOL

Gotta love how the girls take after their mum when there is food involved!:Hilarious


----------



## DanWalkersmum

O2.0 said:


> Oh no! What has happened to Nova's mom?


Just noticed this, deleted member, maybe she just needs a break, I hope it's not permanent.


----------



## Teddy-dog

O2.0 said:


> Oh no! What has happened to Nova's mom?


Oh no


----------



## Guest

O2.0 said:


> Oh no! What has happened to Nova's mom?





DanWalkersmum said:


> Just noticed this, deleted member, maybe she just needs a break, I hope it's not permanent.





Teddy-dog said:


> Oh no


I'll message her later today to check everything's all ok x (only 7am right now).


----------



## winnie73

if all goes well (it should do) then this boy will be coming home friday morning & i can join in the dog chat 

















2 year old patterdale cross called Rufus i went to meet at my local dogstrust. no idea what he's crossed with,just looks like a patterdale to me.
slightly leggier maybe though around the same size and build as a standard patterdale.


----------



## Boxer123

winnie73 said:


> if all goes well (it should do) then this boy will be coming home friday morning & i can join in the dog chat
> 
> View attachment 467695
> View attachment 467696
> 
> 
> 2 year old patterdale cross called Rufus i went to meet at my local dogstrust. no idea what he's crossed with,just looks like a patterdale to me.
> slightly leggier maybe though around the same size and build as a standard patterdale.


He is gorgeous how exciting.


----------



## winnie73

i can't wait . i walked him on my own round & round a field for an hour,he constantly pulled but if i stopped he would stop and wait.nice friendly dog.
i wanted to stay longer but my mate was driving and had to get back home & get ready for work.
he had the snip op yesterday,was meant to hear how he got on today but not heard anything,i guess they was just busy,no worries though.


----------



## Kaily

winnie73 said:


> if all goes well (it should do) then this boy will be coming home friday morning & i can join in the dog chat
> 
> View attachment 467695
> View attachment 467696
> 
> 
> 2 year old patterdale cross called Rufus i went to meet at my local dogstrust. no idea what he's crossed with,just looks like a patterdale to me.
> slightly leggier maybe though around the same size and build as a standard patterdale.


Rufus looks like such a lovely boy.

Fingers crossed for Friday.


----------



## Kaily

Just to add I would think he has a fair bit of border terrier in him.


----------



## LinznMilly

winnie73 said:


> if all goes well (it should do) then this boy will be coming home friday morning & i can join in the dog chat
> 
> View attachment 467695
> View attachment 467696
> 
> 
> 2 year old patterdale cross called Rufus i went to meet at my local dogstrust. no idea what he's crossed with,just looks like a patterdale to me.
> slightly leggier maybe though around the same size and build as a standard patterdale.





winnie73 said:


> i can't wait . i walked him on my own round & round a field for an hour,he constantly pulled but if i stopped he would stop and wait.nice friendly dog.
> i wanted to stay longer but my mate was driving and had to get back home & get ready for work.
> he had the snip op yesterday,was meant to hear how he got on today but not heard anything,i guess they was just busy,no worries though.


:Woot :Woot. Exciting times!

I agree wit @Kaily , looks like there's boxer terrier in his make up too.


----------



## Nicola234

winnie73 said:


> if all goes well (it should do) then this boy will be coming home friday morning & i can join in the dog chat
> 
> View attachment 467695
> View attachment 467696
> 
> 
> 2 year old patterdale cross called Rufus i went to meet at my local dogstrust. no idea what he's crossed with,just looks like a patterdale to me.
> slightly leggier maybe though around the same size and build as a standard patterdale.


So exciting


----------



## winnie73

Kaily said:


> Just to add I would think he has a fair bit of border terrier in him.





LinznMilly said:


> :Woot :Woot. Exciting times!
> 
> I agree wit @Kaily , looks like there's boxer terrier in his make up too.


will search for those crossed with a patterdale.


----------



## LinznMilly

Just a couple of picks this morning before bro dognapped them for the day  

Guess who has treats in her pocket (and who knows it);









And Honey doing what Honey does best - using my leg as a personal leaning post;


----------



## Torin.

Well that didn't go well. Turned out to be a fairly complex behaviour case I wasn't experienced to deal with. Dog-dog interactions were fine with management, but then once I was stressed/ upset Cad picked up on that. He's more relaxed than yesterday, but still has very tense eyes/ forehead wrinkle and is doing all the hypervigilance. Sniffaris for us this week.


----------



## O2.0

Torin. said:


> Well that didn't go well. Turned out to be a fairly complex behaviour case I wasn't experienced to deal with. Dog-dog interactions were fine with management, but then once I was stressed/ upset Cad picked up on that. He's more relaxed than yesterday, but still has very tense eyes/ forehead wrinkle and is doing all the hypervigilance. Sniffaris for us this week.


Sorry I'm not keeping up well, do you mean the new dog?


----------



## Torin.

O2.0 said:


> Sorry I'm not keeping up well, do you mean the new dog?


Yeah. He had some human aggression issues, and I didn't feel well supported by the rescue. Just me and Cad again now.


----------



## O2.0

Torin. said:


> Yeah. He had some human aggression issues, and I didn't feel well supported by the rescue. Just me and Cad again now.


Oh I'm so sorry 
It looked like it was going to be such a great match... But better to know now.


----------



## Magyarmum

Torin. said:


> Well that didn't go well. Turned out to be a fairly complex behaviour case I wasn't experienced to deal with. Dog-dog interactions were fine with management, but then once I was stressed/ upset Cad picked up on that. He's more relaxed than yesterday, but still has very tense eyes/ forehead wrinkle and is doing all the hypervigilance. Sniffaris for us this week.


I'm sorry it didn't work out. I had a similar experience last year when I adopted another 10 month old Schnauzer boy. Grisha was fine with him but my normally cool and collected Gwylim hated the sight of him and tried to attack him not once but several times. He then redirected his hatred onto Grisha. The new boy lasted less than 24 hours.


----------



## Magyarmum

A few photos from training today in the city centre. The main road that we walked along which is always busy with trams. Took nearly 2 hours there and back but we did stop for coffee.










And naturally being fellas they had to chat up a few girls on the way.










Getting up close and personal (she did ask if she could pet them)










On the way back there were lots of interesting things to be investigated.










They couldn't understand why the dogs were standing in the window, when dogs aren't allowed in shops










Why do we have to wait for our human to stop talking to her friends - it's boring!










A good day was had by all! Thanks for looking!


----------



## Magyarmum

A couple more that Gabor has just posted

Guess who?










The one and only .....


----------



## Boxer123

I love his chops.


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Timed it right for an empty field again tonight! I love to see him free to run, chasing the squeaky kong ball, such a good boy today.


----------



## Sarah H

Torin. said:


> Well that didn't go well. Turned out to be a fairly complex behaviour case I wasn't experienced to deal with. Dog-dog interactions were fine with management, but then once I was stressed/ upset Cad picked up on that. He's more relaxed than yesterday, but still has very tense eyes/ forehead wrinkle and is doing all the hypervigilance. Sniffaris for us this week.





Torin. said:


> Yeah. He had some human aggression issues, and I didn't feel well supported by the rescue. Just me and Cad again now.


Oh dear, that's not good. Did the foster not say anything about the issues? I'm sure Cad will be OK in a few days.


----------



## Boxer123

DanWalkersmum said:


> View attachment 467755
> 
> 
> Timed it right for an empty field again tonight! I love to see him free to run, chasing the squeaky kong ball, such a good boy today.


He looks happy look at him go.


----------



## LinznMilly

Torin. said:


> Yeah. He had some human aggression issues, and I didn't feel well supported by the rescue. Just me and Cad again now.


Oh.  So sorry.


----------



## Jason25

rona said:


> The odd dig should be fine. My friend was a gardener and this dog dug for hours 3-4 days a week





O2.0 said:


> Digging is fabulous exercise for dogs
> My rehab and conditioning vet encourages owners to have dig spots for their dogs and encourage digging. Mine love digging in the sand at the stream. Even old Bates loves a good dig still. It's great for their core strength.
> I give mine opportunities to dig every day
> 
> ETA like any exercise, you have to build the dog up to it and make sure they warm up properly, not just jump off the sofa to crazy digging sessions LOL!


That's good, we are digging today  then front nails are getting shorter too


----------



## O2.0

Jason25 said:


> That's good, we are digging today  then front nails are getting shorter too


You should join nail club!


----------



## Jason25

O2.0 said:


> You should join nail club!


I think I might have to get the grinder everyone else is using, the one I got now is too loud lol, as soon as I turn it on she leaves the room and lies upstairs :Hilarious

we've had a really nice morning, played with the flirt pole, chased ball and dug holes (I don't know what she thinks she's gonna find :Hilarious).






































We got home about 10 this morning, she had a piece of buffalo skin and has been asleep ever since :Hilarious


----------



## rottiemum

Took Chase out on the long line this afternoon. OH was in charge of the lead. I got him a new one, my others seem a bit flimsy. I got a horse lunge line, nice thick lead, good fabric that handles well. The clip is huge so I wouldn't recommend for a smaller dog. 8 metres long and only £9!

Anyway, once he got over the initial excitement he did really well. Nice for him to be able to go at his own pace. Kept checking in with us and mostly came when called. I have been charging the whistle in the house this week, only used it a couple times when I knew it would work.
He got a bit distracted by a couple of small dogs playing at the other end of a field but they were being really noisy (high pitched yapping). He didn't pull though, just plonked his butt down, so I just went and got him.
All in all, a successful first try!
(Sorry I forgot to get pics)


----------



## Torin.

Sarah H said:


> Oh dear, that's not good. Did the foster not say anything about the issues? I'm sure Cad will be OK in a few days.


Will PM you. Cad was able to be redirected from outside barking earlier this afternoon without me getting up from my desk, which he hasn't been able to do for the last few days. So definitely moving in the right direction.


----------



## Boxer123

Constant nonsense work from home they say it's the new way of working.


----------



## LinznMilly

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 467789
> Constant nonsense work from home they say it's the new way of working.


And you couldn't ask for better workmates, even if they are more distracting than the human type.


----------



## Teddy-dog

Aw @Torin. im sorry it didn't work out


----------



## LinznMilly

I think it's coming close to the point where I need to look for alternative solutions to bro's Doggy Day Care.

Nothing against him or his family, but he said last night that he doesn't think Milly likes being at his - loves the walks of course  but doesn't really settle. 

I've asked him to just bring them back home if she's not settling. Seriously thinking now about signing up to BorrowMyDoggy Premium.

I've started taking them on full toilet breaks last thing, but it really isn't helping my neurological issues (whatever they actually _are_), and seem to set me back each time.

On the plus sides though, I actually managed to get Mill to crack a smile and show some of her pearly whites yesterday.  We were playing Chase the Treat. I think I've found her favourite game. 

Also invested in some doggy stairs for Honey to climb onto the settee, and a new harness for Mill.


----------



## Beth78

LinznMilly said:


> I think it's coming close to the point where I need to look for alternative solutions to bro's Doggy Day Care.
> 
> Nothing against him or his family, but he said last night that he doesn't think Milly likes being at his - loves the walks of course  but doesn't really settle.
> 
> I've asked him to just bring them back home if she's not settling. Seriously thinking now about signing up to BorrowMyDoggy Premium.
> 
> I've started taking them on full toilet breaks last thing, but it really isn't helping my neurological issues (whatever they actually _are_), and seem to set me back each time.
> 
> On the plus sides though, I actually managed to get Mill to crack a smile and show some of her pearly whites yesterday.  We were playing Chase the Treat. I think I've found her favourite game.
> 
> Also invested in some doggy stairs for Honey to climb onto the settee, and a new harness for Mill.


That's a shame its not working out with your brother, what does borrow my doggy have as a premium ?


----------



## Guest

Can you see Elliot?


----------



## Jason25

LinznMilly said:


> I think it's coming close to the point where I need to look for alternative solutions to bro's Doggy Day Care.
> 
> Nothing against him or his family, but he said last night that he doesn't think Milly likes being at his - loves the walks of course  but doesn't really settle.
> 
> I've asked him to just bring them back home if she's not settling. Seriously thinking now about signing up to BorrowMyDoggy Premium.
> 
> I've started taking them on full toilet breaks last thing, but it really isn't helping my neurological issues (whatever they actually _are_), and seem to set me back each time.
> 
> On the plus sides though, I actually managed to get Mill to crack a smile and show some of her pearly whites yesterday.  We were playing Chase the Treat. I think I've found her favourite game.
> 
> Also invested in some doggy stairs for Honey to climb onto the settee, and a new harness for Mill.


Is it random people walking them or is it people employed by borrow my dog? I'm a little confused on how it works lol.

daisy on bird watch yesterday. Looks like she's been going gym :Hilarious


----------



## LinznMilly

Beth78 said:


> That's a shame its not working out with your brother, what does borrow my doggy have as a premium ?





Jason25 said:


> Is it random people walking them or is it people employed by borrow my dog? I'm a little confused on how it works lol.
> 
> daisy on bird watch yesterday. Looks like she's been going gym :Hilarious
> 
> View attachment 467819


You need Premium before you can actually contact other members. Apparently it goes towards the insurance and running costs of the site. £44 or something per year, paid upfront, so it's not something to be taken lightly.

But compared to a daily dog walker..



McKenzie said:


> Can you see Elliot?
> 
> View attachment 467818


Yes, but I had to zoom in a bit. :Shy


----------



## Teddy-dog

LinznMilly said:


> You need Premium before you can actually contact other members. Apparently it goes towards the insurance and running costs of the site. £44 or something per year, paid upfront, so it's not something to be taken lightly.
> 
> But compared to a daily dog walker..


I was going to suggest a dog walker but it does depend on your finances.... 
I think as long as you find someone you trust then it sounds like a good plan. Or if your bro could take them some days and then get someone else to walk them the other days?


----------



## Teddy-dog

Jason25 said:


> Is it random people walking them or is it people employed by borrow my dog? I'm a little confused on how it works lol.


from my knowledge no one is employed, people can sign up to be a dog carer so it's more voluntary


----------



## catz4m8z

Poor Alf has destroyed his dew claw somehow. Was cuddling him when I felt what I thought was dried mud or something around his dew claw and so pulled it off....thats when I realiesed it was actually his dew claw I was pulling off!:Nailbiting
Somehow he had caused it to shatter or crumble as it was in pieces and now he has a pathetic little nub with all the quick exposed. God knows how he managed that (although this is the same dog who managed to shatter a tooth as a puppy so I suppose I shouldnt be surprised.)


----------



## O2.0

catz4m8z said:


> Poor Alf has destroyed his dew claw somehow. Was cuddling him when I felt what I thought was dried mud or something around his dew claw and so pulled it off....thats when I realiesed it was actually his dew claw I was pulling off!:Nailbiting
> Somehow he had caused it to shatter or crumble as it was in pieces and now he has a pathetic little nub with all the quick exposed. God knows how he managed that (although this is the same dog who managed to shatter a tooth as a puppy so I suppose I shouldnt be surprised.)


Is that the same nail he had trouble with earlier this month?


----------



## Siskin

I’ve no idea what it was but Isla got her chops round something when out for a walk today. She shot off into a field, dug like mad and came out with a big lump of something and gave me a sideways like then nipped off to scoff it. We turned round and walked as quickly as we could to the car as it’s pointless trying to get such a prize off her. I was surprised how far she let us go before charging after us. I can only think it was a foxes stashed kill, possibly a rabbit or similar.
Flipping dog. At least she didn’t throw it back up again all over the carpet (yet)


----------



## margy

LinznMilly said:


> You need Premium before you can actually contact other members. Apparently it goes towards the insurance and running costs of the site. £44 or something per year, paid upfront, so it's not something to be taken lightly.
> 
> But compared to a daily dog walker..
> 
> Yes, but I had to zoom in a bit. :Shy


I wish we lived nearer I would walk your girls for free!


----------



## Boxer123

LinznMilly said:


> You need Premium before you can actually contact other members. Apparently it goes towards the insurance and running costs of the site. £44 or something per year, paid upfront, so it's not something to be taken lightly.
> 
> But compared to a daily dog walker..
> 
> Yes, but I had to zoom in a bit. :Shy


Tricky one any secure fields near you could your mum take you ? Borrow my doggy is definitely worth a look.


----------



## Boxer123

Got the boys out before the rain.


----------



## Boxer123

Not quite sure why sox looks like I beat him I don’t.


----------



## winnie73

quick update on how rufus' first 24hrs home has gone while he's having a nap.

settled into home straight away.no access to upstairs yet got a stairgate up.
wees fine in garden,not pood in garden yet but poos fine on short walks.
keeping walks very short due to constant pulling/no lead manners,lunges at people. non aggressive just barks and pulls choaking himself,even more so with dogs until out of sight so staying close to home fo walks,more time outside than distance travelled.
can't test the pets at home padded harness i've bought with front chest lead ring on to maybe help reduce pulling due to rubber ring round his head to stop him licking stitches after snip op.
i'm just using a dogs trust branded harness with lead ring on the back for now.

was fine in back garden until mate next doors schnouzer came out and barked at him and mine jumped at the fence about 3ft in the air and just goes mental looking for ways to get through (there are none unless he jumps the 5ft8inch fence,4ft of which is solid featherboard with a 2ft heavy duty trellis on top.
he's meant to be good with dogs but can be over the top,was nothing about being hyper reactive just to the sight of dogs. (was like it at rescue on meet up too)
now cant go in garden without long line attached until starts to calm a down with next doors dog until chills out or i find out how high he can jump/climb lol. (they are away for 3 days at caravan so bit of calm before monday no long line no neighbour dog lol).

no toileting in house at all though kept eye on him & not been left on his own at all to fail.
pood outside when on way home 130pm ish. pood again quick night walk 9pm. pood on morning walk 8.30am then again while out an hour ago.
destroyed 2 rag type squeaky (doughnut & hedgehog) toys and a rubber squeaky ball,all took off him just before gets to squeaker and binned.all binned in 45 minutes.
played with tennis ball twice then cant be bothered.

no chewing or digging at furniture,settles if ignored on either sofa or goes in his crate.
i slept on sofa (will do for next week while settles in) slept on sofa with me for half hour then took himself off to the crate in corner and never came out until near 8am.i was awake at 7 but stayed in bed waiting to see what time he would get up . no toilet break needed during the night slept through.

pre training he knows.
only for treats will sit/paw first time no lure,will down first time with treat lure.
wags his tail with whatever you say to him,will come when name called rarely.
jumps up into your arms to catch him if clap and hold arms out.
stays still for collar and harness to be put on,puts head into harness as move toward him.

so far really nice friendly dog great in the house very easy going.

main things need work asap so far are seperation whining.i cant go for a pee without him moaning even though can see from stair gate. i need to poop and shower put he's going to whinge 
reactive and hyper towards next doors dog.
reactive and hyper towards dogs while out (any distance).

pulling on lead all the time choaking himself and up on back legs hopping forward like a sled dog.
just walking with nothing to react to he pulls i stop he stops a min later.
i move he pulls. he pulls i turn and walk other way he still pulls other direction before turning to follow then to pull ahead again.
he pulled constantly at rescue when met him,did it for the hour we walked round and round the field.

enough rambling on,heres a few pictures































friends when seeing pictures ask why the rubber ring,can't he swim lol


----------



## Boxer123

winnie73 said:


> quick update on how rufus' first 24hrs home has gone while he's having a nap.
> 
> settled into home straight away.no access to upstairs yet got a stairgate up.
> wees fine in garden,not pood in garden yet but poos fine on short walks.
> keeping walks very short due to constant pulling/no lead manners,lunges at people. non aggressive just barks and pulls choaking himself,even more so with dogs until out of sight so staying close to home fo walks,more time outside than distance travelled.
> can't test the pets at home padded harness i've bought with front chest lead ring on to maybe help reduce pulling due to rubber ring round his head to stop him licking stitches after snip op.
> i'm just using a dogs trust branded harness with lead ring on the back for now.
> 
> was fine in back garden until mate next doors schnouzer came out and barked at him and mine jumped at the fence about 3ft in the air and just goes mental looking for ways to get through (there are none unless he jumps the 5ft8inch fence,4ft of which is solid featherboard with a 2ft heavy duty trellis on top.
> he's meant to be good with dogs but can be over the top,was nothing about being hyper reactive just to the sight of dogs. (was like it at rescue on meet up too)
> now cant go in garden without long line attached until starts to calm a down with next doors dog until chills out or i find out how high he can jump/climb lol. (they are away for 3 days at caravan so bit of calm before monday no long line no neighbour dog lol).
> 
> no toileting in house at all though kept eye on him & not been left on his own at all to fail.
> pood outside when on way home 130pm ish. pood again quick night walk 9pm. pood on morning walk 8.30am then again while out an hour ago.
> destroyed 2 rag type squeaky (doughnut & hedgehog) toys and a rubber squeaky ball,all took off him just before gets to squeaker and binned.all binned in 45 minutes.
> played with tennis ball twice then cant be bothered.
> 
> no chewing or digging at furniture,settles if ignored on either sofa or goes in his crate.
> i slept on sofa (will do for next week while settles in) slept on sofa with me for half hour then took himself off to the crate in corner and never came out until near 8am.i was awake at 7 but stayed in bed waiting to see what time he would get up . no toilet break needed during the night slept through.
> 
> pre training he knows.
> only for treats will sit/paw first time no lure,will down first time with treat lure.
> wags his tail with whatever you say to him,will come when name called rarely.
> jumps up into your arms to catch him if clap and hold arms out.
> stays still for collar and harness to be put on,puts head into harness as move toward him.
> 
> so far really nice friendly dog great in the house very easy going.
> 
> main things need work asap so far are seperation whining.i cant go for a pee without him moaning even though can see from stair gate. i need to poop and shower put he's going to whinge
> reactive and hyper towards next doors dog.
> reactive and hyper towards dogs while out (any distance).
> 
> pulling on lead all the time choaking himself and up on back legs hopping forward like a sled dog.
> just walking with nothing to react to he pulls i stop he stops a min later.
> i move he pulls. he pulls i turn and walk other way he still pulls other direction before turning to follow then to pull ahead again.
> he pulled constantly at rescue when met him,did it for the hour we walked round and round the field.
> 
> enough rambling on,heres a few pictures
> 
> View attachment 467821
> View attachment 467822
> View attachment 467823
> View attachment 467826


Oh I love him I think he needs his own thread please.


----------



## Beth78

winnie73 said:


> quick update on how rufus' first 24hrs home has gone while he's having a nap.
> 
> settled into home straight away.no access to upstairs yet got a stairgate up.
> wees fine in garden,not pood in garden yet but poos fine on short walks.
> keeping walks very short due to constant pulling/no lead manners,lunges at people. non aggressive just barks and pulls choaking himself,even more so with dogs until out of sight so staying close to home fo walks,more time outside than distance travelled.
> can't test the pets at home padded harness i've bought with front chest lead ring on to maybe help reduce pulling due to rubber ring round his head to stop him licking stitches after snip op.
> i'm just using a dogs trust branded harness with lead ring on the back for now.
> 
> was fine in back garden until mate next doors schnouzer came out and barked at him and mine jumped at the fence about 3ft in the air and just goes mental looking for ways to get through (there are none unless he jumps the 5ft8inch fence,4ft of which is solid featherboard with a 2ft heavy duty trellis on top.
> he's meant to be good with dogs but can be over the top,was nothing about being hyper reactive just to the sight of dogs. (was like it at rescue on meet up too)
> now cant go in garden without long line attached until starts to calm a down with next doors dog until chills out or i find out how high he can jump/climb lol. (they are away for 3 days at caravan so bit of calm before monday no long line no neighbour dog lol).
> 
> no toileting in house at all though kept eye on him & not been left on his own at all to fail.
> pood outside when on way home 130pm ish. pood again quick night walk 9pm. pood on morning walk 8.30am then again while out an hour ago.
> destroyed 2 rag type squeaky (doughnut & hedgehog) toys and a rubber squeaky ball,all took off him just before gets to squeaker and binned.all binned in 45 minutes.
> played with tennis ball twice then cant be bothered.
> 
> no chewing or digging at furniture,settles if ignored on either sofa or goes in his crate.
> i slept on sofa (will do for next week while settles in) slept on sofa with me for half hour then took himself off to the crate in corner and never came out until near 8am.i was awake at 7 but stayed in bed waiting to see what time he would get up . no toilet break needed during the night slept through.
> 
> pre training he knows.
> only for treats will sit/paw first time no lure,will down first time with treat lure.
> wags his tail with whatever you say to him,will come when name called rarely.
> jumps up into your arms to catch him if clap and hold arms out.
> stays still for collar and harness to be put on,puts head into harness as move toward him.
> 
> so far really nice friendly dog great in the house very easy going.
> 
> main things need work asap so far are seperation whining.i cant go for a pee without him moaning even though can see from stair gate. i need to poop and shower put he's going to whinge
> reactive and hyper towards next doors dog.
> reactive and hyper towards dogs while out (any distance).
> 
> pulling on lead all the time choaking himself and up on back legs hopping forward like a sled dog.
> just walking with nothing to react to he pulls i stop he stops a min later.
> i move he pulls. he pulls i turn and walk other way he still pulls other direction before turning to follow then to pull ahead again.
> he pulled constantly at rescue when met him,did it for the hour we walked round and round the field.
> 
> enough rambling on,heres a few pictures
> 
> View attachment 467821
> View attachment 467822
> View attachment 467823
> View attachment 467826


Oh what a sweetie, glad he's settling in well, hopefully with time and patience you can get his pulling under control. Front ring harnesses have been useful in the past.


----------



## winnie73

will make one on next update 
never used a harness before not had much trouble with other dogs and pulling so much it needs working on.


----------



## LinznMilly

Boxer123 said:


> Tricky one any secure fields near you could your mum take you ? Borrow my doggy is definitely worth a look.


There is the one I was hoping to take Milly to anyway, before this happened, and it's a solution for one day - if my mum didn't mind or have anything else on. What's really frustrating is, if it wasn't for the risk of my legs seizing up, I'd borrow the car and drive myself.



winnie73 said:


> quick update on how rufus' first 24hrs home has gone while he's having a nap.
> 
> settled into home straight away.no access to upstairs yet got a stairgate up.
> wees fine in garden,not pood in garden yet but poos fine on short walks.
> keeping walks very short due to constant pulling/no lead manners,lunges at people. non aggressive just barks and pulls choaking himself,even more so with dogs until out of sight so staying close to home fo walks,more time outside than distance travelled.
> can't test the pets at home padded harness i've bought with front chest lead ring on to maybe help reduce pulling due to rubber ring round his head to stop him licking stitches after snip op.
> i'm just using a dogs trust branded harness with lead ring on the back for now.
> 
> was fine in back garden until mate next doors schnouzer came out and barked at him and mine jumped at the fence about 3ft in the air and just goes mental looking for ways to get through (there are none unless he jumps the 5ft8inch fence,4ft of which is solid featherboard with a 2ft heavy duty trellis on top.
> he's meant to be good with dogs but can be over the top,was nothing about being hyper reactive just to the sight of dogs. (was like it at rescue on meet up too)
> now cant go in garden without long line attached until starts to calm a down with next doors dog until chills out or i find out how high he can jump/climb lol. (they are away for 3 days at caravan so bit of calm before monday no long line no neighbour dog lol).
> 
> no toileting in house at all though kept eye on him & not been left on his own at all to fail.
> pood outside when on way home 130pm ish. pood again quick night walk 9pm. pood on morning walk 8.30am then again while out an hour ago.
> destroyed 2 rag type squeaky (doughnut & hedgehog) toys and a rubber squeaky ball,all took off him just before gets to squeaker and binned.all binned in 45 minutes.
> played with tennis ball twice then cant be bothered.
> 
> no chewing or digging at furniture,settles if ignored on either sofa or goes in his crate.
> i slept on sofa (will do for next week while settles in) slept on sofa with me for half hour then took himself off to the crate in corner and never came out until near 8am.i was awake at 7 but stayed in bed waiting to see what time he would get up . no toilet break needed during the night slept through.
> 
> pre training he knows.
> only for treats will sit/paw first time no lure,will down first time with treat lure.
> wags his tail with whatever you say to him,will come when name called rarely.
> jumps up into your arms to catch him if clap and hold arms out.
> stays still for collar and harness to be put on,puts head into harness as move toward him.
> 
> so far really nice friendly dog great in the house very easy going.
> 
> main things need work asap so far are seperation whining.i cant go for a pee without him moaning even though can see from stair gate. i need to poop and shower put he's going to whinge
> reactive and hyper towards next doors dog.
> reactive and hyper towards dogs while out (any distance).
> 
> pulling on lead all the time choaking himself and up on back legs hopping forward like a sled dog.
> just walking with nothing to react to he pulls i stop he stops a min later.
> i move he pulls. he pulls i turn and walk other way he still pulls other direction before turning to follow then to pull ahead again.
> he pulled constantly at rescue when met him,did it for the hour we walked round and round the field.
> 
> enough rambling on,heres a few pictures
> 
> View attachment 467821
> View attachment 467822
> View attachment 467823
> View attachment 467826
> 
> 
> friends when seeing pictures ask why the rubber ring,can't he swim lol


Aww, he's gorgeous. Definitely needs his own thread though. 



Teddy-dog said:


> I was going to suggest a dog walker but it does depend on your finances....
> I think as long as you find someone you trust then it sounds like a good plan. Or if your bro could take them some days and then get someone else to walk them the other days?


No one would be getting their hands on my girls if I didn't trust them.  I used to have a dog walker years ago, but last time I checked, she was fully booked up. Been a few years since I checked so I'm not even sure she's in business anymore. It would be an option for a couple of days a week, though.

I just really need to get some answers and get back on my feet for good.


----------



## Beth78

Whisp's hit the jackpot !!! I popped into the butchers on my way back from Iceland and got this little surprise. It'll keep her busy for a while.


----------



## Teddy-dog

LinznMilly said:


> No one would be getting their hands on my girls if I didn't trust them.  I used to have a dog walker years ago, but last time I checked, she was fully booked up. Been a few years since I checked so I'm not even sure she's in business anymore. It would be an option for a couple of days a week, though.
> 
> I just really need to get some answers and get back on my feet for good.


oh of course!  the only thing about borrow my doggy that bugs me is the fact they try and undermine dog walkers on some of the testimonials :Hilarious :Hilarious It's probably just me but it says things like 'I had a dog walker but now my dog has another family!' I love all the dogs I walk they're not just a job for me :Hilarious

definitely! I can't believe it's been so long for you and still no answers


----------



## catz4m8z

O2.0 said:


> Is that the same nail he had trouble with earlier this month?


Same nail.....different dog!
It was Adam that ripped his dew claw out earlier, Alfie clearly felt left out and decided that he needed to destroy one of his too!
Girls are so much less bother.

He's a cutie @winnie73 ! Kinda reminds me of those toy dogs that toddlers used to walk along with (in the 1950s!LOL).:Hilarious


----------



## Kaily

catz4m8z said:


> He's a cutie @winnie73 ! Kinda reminds me of those toy dogs that toddlers used to walk along with (in the 1950s!LOL).:Hilarious


Lol!










That'll stop him pulling @winnie73


----------



## Kaily

Sorry things are still so difficult @LinznMilly. Maybe you could contact these people and see if they could help out.

https://cinnamon.org.uk/


----------



## Arny

LinznMilly said:


> You need Premium before you can actually contact other members. Apparently it goes towards the insurance and running costs of the site. £44 or something per year, paid upfront, so it's not something to be taken lightly.
> 
> But compared to a daily dog walker..





Kaily said:


> Sorry things are still so difficult @LinznMilly. Maybe you could contact these people and see if they could help out.
> 
> https://cinnamon.org.uk/


Was just going to suggest the cinnamon trust too.
I know a couple of people who volunteer for them.

For the last thing at night walks do you have a nice neighbour who'd help for now? I regularly help out with neighbours dogs.


----------



## LinznMilly

Kaily said:


> Sorry things are still so difficult @LinznMilly. Maybe you could contact these people and see if they could help out.
> 
> https://cinnamon.org.uk/





Arny said:


> Was just going to suggest the cinnamon trust too.
> I know a couple of people who volunteer for them.
> 
> For the last thing at night walks do you have a nice neighbour who'd help for now? I regularly help out with neighbours dogs.


Thank you. I know they say they're for the elderly and the terminally I'll, but it's worth a shot. I'll speak to bro first, though. It's possible I'm either overthinking, or we can come up with another solution between us.

The last minute walk at night is a combination of my sheer determination and a lack of medial advice to the contrary. If needs be, I can (and do) keep it to a short walk around the block. I don't want to give that up.


----------



## winnie73

catz4m8z said:


> Same nail.....different dog!
> It was Adam that ripped his dew claw out earlier, Alfie clearly felt left out and decided that he needed to destroy one of his too!
> Girls are so much less bother.
> 
> He's a cutie @winnie73 ! Kinda reminds me of those toy dogs that toddlers used to walk along with (in the 1950s!LOL).:Hilarious


haha he could be a time traveller dog,as i've never heard a dog in my years with a bark like his.
it kind of sounds like pining while barking inwards instead of out. sounds cute but i've emailed dogtrust about if he's been checked by a vet about his voice or throat it's so unusual sounding.theres nothing in his medical history about it and i have it dated back to 0-2 months of age.



Kaily said:


> Lol!
> 
> View attachment 467844
> 
> 
> That'll stop him pulling @winnie73


haha if only dogs was customisable that would be perfect.

took him out early this afternoon just other side the road from home back and forth direction changing to try and break his pace and get some attention on me (didnt work lol).
didnt help at the end either when walking home with dog on my right side on the grass,me on right edge of the footpath & a jogger running towards me infront,pos ran right at me trying to force me onto the grass (5ft odd wide footpath no one else around).
as he got close enough to nearly headbutt him without moving my feet,my dog lunged at him,no aggression just curious.
guy swerves without breaking a stride saying brilliant mate brilliant,kept on running without looking back as i shouted back in non forum printable language what a tool he was and the dog wont be the one lunging at him next time.
rufus knows short out of sight stay too (only if food is in hand of course)

hope it rains after tea so we can have less people about to work on his leash walking again.


----------



## Lurcherlad

LinznMilly said:


> You need Premium before you can actually contact other members. Apparently it goes towards the insurance and running costs of the site. £44 or something per year, paid upfront, so it's not something to be taken lightly.
> 
> But compared to a daily dog walker..
> 
> Yes, but I had to zoom in a bit. :Shy


Not sure how old you are but what about Cinnamon Trust or Age UK?


----------



## Kaily

Do you know why Rufus was given up @winnie73?

He sounds full of character and curiosity, I am a huge terrier fan.

Also if he were mine I would take the rubber ring off to walk him, he can't chew or lick his stitches while he is on the lead and it might make him feel a little more comfortable/relaxed.


----------



## winnie73

Kaily said:


> Do you know why Rufus was given up @winnie73?
> 
> He sounds full of character and curiosity, I am a huge terrier fan.
> 
> Also if he were mine I would take the rubber ring off to walk him, he can't chew or lick his stitches while he is on the lead and it might make him feel a little more comfortable/relaxed.


he was handed to rescue because they had their first baby & rufus took an instant dislike to the baby.
no previous aggression until the baby.needed to be rehomed with children age 14+. i have none so was a good match for him plus he's not keen on being alone which was another plus as i'm on long term disability and home a lot.
how good he is in the home & how friendly and confident he is,they took care of him for sure.
maybe didnt do much lead work or due to 15 days in kennels has made him super hyper outside.
indoors perfect so far,just a tazmanian devil once out the front door 

will try him in an hour on last walk without the ring on.sounds like a helicopter with grass and weeds flapping on it


----------



## LinznMilly

Lurcherlad said:


> Not sure how old you are but what about Cinnamon Trust or Age UK?


I'd hope I'm a little young for Age UK - I'm 37. 

Cinnamon Trust has already been suggested, and I've looked into them, just need to contact them.

Of course, she's been absolutely fine today.  Even given bro The Lurcher Stare. You know the one. "That seat looks comfy. I want it."


----------



## Teddy-dog

LinznMilly said:


> Of course, she's been absolutely fine today.  Even given bro The Lurcher Stare. You know the one. "That seat looks comfy. I want it."


oh yes I am super familiar with that look!


----------



## Kaily

winnie73 said:


> he was handed to rescue because they had their first baby & rufus took an instant dislike to the baby.
> no previous aggression until the baby.needed to be rehomed with children age 14+. i have none so was a good match for him plus he's not keen on being alone which was another plus as i'm on long term disability and home a lot.
> how good he is in the home & how friendly and confident he is,they took care of him for sure.
> maybe didnt do much lead work or due to 15 days in kennels has made him super hyper outside.
> indoors perfect so far,just a tazmanian devil once out the front door
> 
> will try him in an hour on last walk without the ring on.sounds like a helicopter with grass and weeds flapping on it


Oh that is very sad, as you say he has clearly been loved.

I'm you and him will become best buds and have lots of adventures.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Walking home across the sports field behind us this morning, I tucked Jack’s lead under my arm as I walked on, blowing my nose.

I’d gone about 30 feet before I realised I’d dropped the lead.

I stopped and looked down and no Jack 

I looked behind me and he was stood there just looking puzzled. The lead had touched his back foot and he always stops when it touches his legs or feet, so he just stopped dead.

His little face 

I ran back to him open armed and had to cuddle him, with profuse apologies for abandoning him!


----------



## Boxer123

Loki has been amazing lately walking beautifully on his long line. Walking past people and not sitting his butt down. Coming in from the garden when called.


----------



## DanWalkersmum

It's exhausting being a good boy, eh Loki


----------



## Boxer123

DanWalkersmum said:


> It's exhausting being a good boy, eh Loki


It doesn't come natural that's for sure.


----------



## LinznMilly

Lurcherlad said:


> Walking home across the sports field behind us this morning, I tucked Jack's lead under my arm as I walked on, blowing my nose.
> 
> I'd gone about 30 feet before I realised I'd dropped the lead.
> 
> I stopped and looked down and no Jack
> 
> I looked behind me and he was stood there just looking puzzled. The lead *had touched his back foot and he always stops when it touches his legs or feet, so he just stopped dead.*
> 
> His little face
> 
> I ran back to him open armed and had to cuddle him, with profuse apologies for abandoning him!


Milly does the same when the lead touches her tail or backside.  Especially if I'm alongside her. I keep telling her that if she just kept walking she'd sort it out herself, but no, she has to become a statue. 

Lurchers! 



Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 467941
> Loki has been amazing lately walking beautifully on his long line. Walking past people and not sitting his butt down. Coming in from the garden when called.


Well done Loki Boy.  Seems like a brain cell has come off life support. Or is that hoping for too much.


----------



## Jason25

Someone turned into a cow this morning, ate a load of grass and thrown it all up.

She ate some poop yesterday :Shifty so that could of given her an upset tummy. She’s chilling in the sun at the moment so gonna have a chill day and go on a big walk tomorrow if she’s well


----------



## Lurcherlad

Yuk!

Hope she feels better later on.


----------



## Arny

The day came when Tilly met the next door neighbours, whom we have a mutual hatred for each other, puppy.
We were walking toward each other and got to the point where they were alongside, puppy then came round the back of Tilly (Tilly on lead puppy off). Tilly turned and was opening her mouth (no noise), wasn’t aggressive in my view more ‘bitey face’ type but still not great with a strange dog in particular. Puppy was shocked.
Neighbour turns to us and says ‘a bit vicious that one.’
This has really upset me.

After our walk I retraced my steps so I didn’t have to go past his house and now feeling I can’t walk around here in case.
I know she can be temperamental but it’s obvious beforehand which dogs and she is interested in other dogs which I’m trying to work on.
I don’t class her as vicious and honestly I don’t feel there was aggression behind this incident.
She actually gets on ok with all the other neighbours dogs, interested to greet them and then completely ignores them.
Tips for training for complete uninterest with unknown dogs?


----------



## Magyarmum

Arny said:


> The day came when Tilly met the next door neighbours, whom we have a mutual hatred for each other, puppy.
> We were walking toward each other and got to the point where they were alongside, puppy then came round the back of Tilly (Tilly on lead puppy off). Tilly turned and was opening her mouth (no noise), wasn't aggressive in my view more 'bitey face' type but still not great with a strange dog in particular. Puppy was shocked.
> Neighbour turns to us and says 'a bit vicious that one.'
> This has really upset me.
> 
> After our walk I retraced my steps so I didn't have to go past his house and now feeling I can't walk around here in case.
> I know she can be temperamental but it's obvious beforehand which dogs and she is interested in other dogs which I'm trying to work on.
> I don't class her as vicious and honestly I don't feel there was aggression behind t his incident.
> She actually gets on ok with all the other neighbours dogs, interested to greet them and then completely ignores them.
> Tips for training for complete uninterest with unknown dogs?


Don't let it upset you. Your neighbour shouldn't have let his unleashed pup pester Tilly in the first place.

Don't worry either about the "bitey face" it's most likely Tilly's way of telling the pup to mind it's manners. I've posted a video of Pei playing and as you will see it's quite normal for them to use their mouths. Every breed of dog has it's own particular way of playing .... and attacking ..... and Pei will always go for another dogs head first. I've seen Gwylim's head almost disappear into Georgiana's mouth several times.


----------



## Jason25

Lurcherlad said:


> Yuk!
> 
> Hope she feels better later on.


good news, about an hour after posting she stole my boot and started having mad zoomies with it in the garden. I think she's feeling better after being sick.

I still think a day of rest is in order though so we've been doing some training in the garden, lots of walking to heel and walking while in between my legs, she seems very relaxed after training 



Arny said:


> The day came when Tilly met the next door neighbours, whom we have a mutual hatred for each other, puppy.
> We were walking toward each other and got to the point where they were alongside, puppy then came round the back of Tilly (Tilly on lead puppy off). Tilly turned and was opening her mouth (no noise), wasn't aggressive in my view more 'bitey face' type but still not great with a strange dog in particular. Puppy was shocked.
> Neighbour turns to us and says 'a bit vicious that one.'
> This has really upset me.
> 
> After our walk I retraced my steps so I didn't have to go past his house and now feeling I can't walk around here in case.
> I know she can be temperamental but it's obvious beforehand which dogs and she is interested in other dogs which I'm trying to work on.
> I don't class her as vicious and honestly I don't feel there was aggression behind this incident.
> She actually gets on ok with all the other neighbours dogs, interested to greet them and then completely ignores them.
> Tips for training for complete uninterest with unknown dogs?


You should of replied 'might want to keep that one on a lead then' 

I've had nearly 3 years of having a staffy that is nervous of strangers getting too close to her, trying to pet her etc, dog savvy people understand that she is nervous and are chill about it, but you still get the odd clown who thinks they know it all, try getting close holding the back of their hand out after being told by me that she is nervous of strangers and then gets told off by daisy barking but of course it's full blown aggression according to them  only advice is to not listen to their uneducated opinion and just carry on


----------



## Arny

Magyarmum said:


> Don't let it upset you. Your neighbour shouldn't have let his unleashed pup pester Tilly in the first place.
> 
> Don't worry either about the "bitey face" it's most likely Tilly's way of telling the pup to mind it's manners. I've posted a video of Pei playing and as you will see it's quite normal for them to use their mouths. Every breed of dog has it's own particular way of playing .... and attacking ..... and Pei will always go for another dogs head first. I've seen Gwylim's head almost disappear into Georgiana's mouth several times.


Thank you, that helps to understand her more.


Jason25 said:


> You should of replied 'might want to keep that one on a lead then'
> 
> I've had nearly 3 years of having a staffy that is nervous of strangers getting too close to her, trying to pet her etc, dog savvy people understand that she is nervous and are chill about it, but you still get the odd clown who thinks they know it all, try getting close holding the back of their hand out after being told by me that she is nervous of strangers and then gets told off by daisy barking but of course it's full blown aggression according to them  only advice is to not listen to their uneducated opinion and just carry on


Thank you.
I'm not very good at brushing things off at the best of times.
I've been on the verge of tears all day. I'm not even sure why. 
Probably because we already have conflict with my neighbour so this just adds to it and it's not like I can avoid him. He's been an idiot since he moved in a few years ago.
Also the word vicious, its very inflammatory and although you might be annoyed with the situation I think it was a bit of an extreme reaction.
I already thought I wasn't the right home for Tilly but I'm trying to give her a nice life and things like this make me doubt again.


----------



## Sarah H

Arny said:


> Thank you, that helps to understand her more.
> 
> Thank you.
> I'm not very good at brushing things off at the best of times.
> I've been on the verge of tears all day. I'm not even sure why.
> Probably because we already have conflict with my neighbour so this just adds to it and it's not like I can avoid him. He's been an idiot since he moved in a few years ago.
> Also the word vicious, its very inflammatory and although you might be annoyed with the situation I think it was a bit of an extreme reaction.
> I already thought I wasn't the right home for Tilly but I'm trying to give her a nice life and things like this make me doubt again.


It can be hard to brush stuff off when it's our dogs. We feel so strongly about them it is horrible when people make stupid comments like that.
I'd have said that they shouldn't let their puppy pester strange dogs or it might get bitten, and that Tilly was behaving absolutely normally when approached very rudely by an unknown puppy. Either that or tell them in no uncertain terms to keep their pup on a lead or train it to come away from dogs who clearly don't want to say hello.


----------



## Magyarmum

Arny said:


> Thank you, that helps to understand her more.
> 
> Thank you.
> I'm not very good at brushing things off at the best of times.
> I've been on the verge of tears all day. I'm not even sure why.
> Probably because we already have conflict with my neighbour so this just adds to it and it's not like I can avoid him. He's been an idiot since he moved in a few years ago.
> Also the word vicious, its very inflammatory and although you might be annoyed with the situation I think it was a bit of an extreme reaction.
> I already thought I wasn't the right home for Tilly but I'm trying to give her a nice life and things like this make me doubt again.


Talking about the word vicious.

Some years ago when I was staying with my son in the UK, Chloe my 4.5 kg Tibetan Spaniel, my son and I were in the kitchen when the kitchen door suddenly opened and in walk this man, who I later learned was an acquaintance of my son. Naturally Chloe barked her head off at him, prancing round his ankles and I had to pull her away. .

The first words he said to my son was "Is that dog vicious"?

My son quick as a flash replied "Yes, If you're not careful she'll bite your head off"!

We had a good laugh about it afterwards at the thought of this man being afraid of my tiny dog who was smaller than my cat,

Don't doubt yourself. You're doing a fantastic job with the delightful Tilly girl.

Pei aren't the easiest dogs to understand but she's obviously happy living with you.

You should be proud of all you've achieved since you adopted her.


----------



## LinznMilly

Arny said:


> Thank you, that helps to understand her more.
> 
> Thank you.
> I'm not very good at brushing things off at the best of times.
> I've been on the verge of tears all day. I'm not even sure why.
> Probably because we already have conflict with my neighbour so this just adds to it and it's not like I can avoid him. He's been an idiot since he moved in a few years ago.
> Also the word vicious, its very inflammatory and although you might be annoyed with the situation I think it was a bit of an extreme reaction.
> I already thought I wasn't the right home for Tilly but I'm trying to give her a nice life and things like this make me doubt again.


It is upsetting. One of my first posts (that I can remember), on here was titled "Maybe Max IS aggressive."

We were on a walk, when another dog (I can't even remember its breed now), got right into Max's face, backing him into a bush. Max never did like other dogs that close to him, and I was slow to react, so he snarled and lunged, sending this dog back across the pavement. Point made, he happily carried on. The other dog was unhurt - Max never even attempted to bite or scratch him, but of course it was his moronic owner who said "It's _your_ dog that's vicious."

Yup, it upset me too. I finished the walk completely dejected, thinking I'd have to muzzle him. Posted on here. And reply after reply said "Nah, just needs his space. Probably not a candidate for the dog park though."

Looking back, I see they're right, and using empathy and putting myself in Max's position, well, if that dog's owner had backed me into a bush, I think I'd have done a lot more than push him back. A whack across the head with a heavy plastic flexi lead handle springs to mind. 

I do think that, once the emotion cools off and we can think objectively, it does help to try and see the scenario from a bystander's viewpoint. Tilly had her mouth open, but there was no (other) hint of aggression, and an open mouth doesn't necessarily mean "I'm going to take your head off."

So please don't think you're not the right owner for Tilly. You are. And actually, the fact that you have these doubts, _proves_ you are. Because the clueless and the moronic ones never question themselves like that.


----------



## Guest

My babies


----------



## Beth78

McKenzie said:


> My babies
> 
> View attachment 468053


Sweet dreams


----------



## LinznMilly

McKenzie said:


> My babies
> 
> View attachment 468053


Best buddies.


----------



## Guest

LinznMilly said:


> Best buddies.


They really are! Warms the cockles of my heart


----------



## Happy Paws2

McKenzie said:


> My babies
> 
> View attachment 468053


Snuggle Babies


----------



## Arny

Sarah H said:


> It can be hard to brush stuff off when it's our dogs. We feel so strongly about them it is horrible when people make stupid comments like that.
> I'd have said that they shouldn't let their puppy pester strange dogs or it might get bitten, and that Tilly was behaving absolutely normally when approached very rudely by an unknown puppy. Either that or tell them in no uncertain terms to keep their pup on a lead or train it to come away from dogs who clearly don't want to say hello.





Magyarmum said:


> Talking about the word vicious.
> 
> Some years ago when I was staying with my son in the UK, Chloe my 4.5 kg Tibetan Spaniel, my son and I were in the kitchen when the kitchen door suddenly opened and in walk this man, who I later learned was an acquaintance of my son. Naturally Chloe barked her head off at him, prancing round his ankles and I had to pull her away. .
> 
> The first words he said to my son was "Is that dog vicious"?
> 
> My son quick as a flash replied "Yes, If you're not careful she'll bite your head off"!
> 
> We had a good laugh about it afterwards at the thought of this man being afraid of my tiny dog who was smaller than my cat,
> 
> Don't doubt yourself. You're doing a fantastic job with the delightful Tilly girl.
> 
> Pei aren't the easiest dogs to understand but she's obviously happy living with you.
> 
> You should be proud of all you've achieved since you adopted her.





LinznMilly said:


> It is upsetting. One of my first posts (that I can remember), on here was titled "Maybe Max IS aggressive."
> 
> We were on a walk, when another dog (I can't even remember its breed now), got right into Max's face, backing him into a bush. Max never did like other dogs that close to him, and I was slow to react, so he snarled and lunged, sending this dog back across the pavement. Point made, he happily carried on. The other dog was unhurt - Max never even attempted to bite or scratch him, but of course it was his moronic owner who said "It's _your_ dog that's vicious."
> 
> Yup, it upset me too. I finished the walk completely dejected, thinking I'd have to muzzle him. Posted on here. And reply after reply said "Nah, just needs his space. Probably not a candidate for the dog park though."
> 
> Looking back, I see they're right, and using empathy and putting myself in Max's position, well, if that dog's owner had backed me into a bush, I think I'd have done a lot more than push him back. A whack across the head with a heavy plastic flexi lead handle springs to mind.
> 
> I do think that, once the emotion cools off and we can think objectively, it does help to try and see the scenario from a bystander's viewpoint. Tilly had her mouth open, but there was no (other) hint of aggression, and an open mouth doesn't necessarily mean "I'm going to take your head off."
> 
> So please don't think you're not the right owner for Tilly. You are. And actually, the fact that you have these doubts, _proves_ you are. Because the clueless and the moronic ones never question themselves like that.


Thank you everyone. This all really helped.
If there's a next time hopefully I can answer back more quickly about keeping his puppy away. 
I don't think I would have taken it as badly if it'd been a stranger.
We've just got back from a lovely uneventful walk although I didn't fully relax till we were further from home.


----------



## Beth78

Sleeping peacefully after a nice long (and quiet) walk.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Arny said:


> Thank you everyone. This all really helped.
> If there's a next time hopefully I can answer back more quickly about keeping his puppy away.
> I don't think I would have taken it as badly if it'd been a stranger.
> We've just got back from a lovely uneventful walk although I didn't fully relax till we were further from home.


I had the opportunity to explain to a few owners of the nuisance dogs..,

"I'm trying to train my dog and it's impossible for me to teach him not to leap about on the end of his lead like a demented looney, when your dog is jumping all over him or in his face .... the only way he can learn to be calm is if you keep your dog at a sensible distance"

When they then stood chatting with their dog on lead and saw how Jack calmed down, the penny would drop! 

After that, they were usually much more considerate.


----------



## Arny

Lurcherlad said:


> I had the opportunity to explain to a few owners of the nuisance dogs..,
> 
> "I'm trying to train my dog and it's impossible for me to teach him not to leap about on the end of his lead like a demented looney, when your dog is jumping all over him or in his face .... the only way he can learn to be calm is if you keep your dog at a sensible distance"
> 
> When they then stood chatting with their dog on lead and saw how Jack calmed down, the penny would drop!
> 
> After that, they were usually much more considerate.


That's a good tip for when I encounter normal people.
This guy is not. 
When they first moved in he had a security light installed that pointed into my bedroom window (it over looks their garden). When I asked if he could move it or put it on a timer because it was waking me up with presumably cats and wildlife triggering it he asked my parents if they'd brick up my window, he was serious.
When I said no he threatened to put a fence in front of it. Since yesterday I'd not spoken to him since which must be 2 years.

Thinking back he spoke so calmly and matter of fact he probably said it just to wind me up.


----------



## Jason25

Arny said:


> Thank you everyone. This all really helped.
> If there's a next time hopefully I can answer back more quickly about keeping his puppy away.
> I don't think I would have taken it as badly if it'd been a stranger.
> We've just got back from a lovely uneventful walk although I didn't fully relax till we were further from home.


Glad you had a better day today, I'm the same I avoid my neighbours like the plague 

I feel like we've gone a bit backwards with our training, since the beginning of lockdown we only went out around the block early morning and late at night and we hardly ever seen anyone. Then once restrictions eased we mainly went on the moors, basically more secluded spots where we can go hike etc.

anyway we went to the coast for a walk this morning and daisy didn't seem that happy about it, she seemed very on edge, sniffing everything. We walked past people which she totally ignored (this is good) but she still seemed very edgy. I wasn't trying to flood her with people, there was only a handful we walked past so I don't think it was that, but maybe because it was a more built up/populated area, more sounds/smells etc? We walked for about 30 minutes, she got a little bit better but not much so we called a day and went back to the car.

Should I go again tomorrow and see if she's any better? 

Anyway we've been playing with the flirt pole this afternoon and now doggo is sleepy


----------



## Magyarmum

Jason25 said:


> Glad you had a better day today, I'm the same I avoid my neighbours like the plague
> 
> I feel like we've gone a bit backwards with our training, since the beginning of lockdown we only went out around the block early morning and late at night and we hardly ever seen anyone. Then once restrictions eased we mainly went on the moors, basically more secluded spots where we can go hike etc.
> 
> anyway we went to the coast for a walk this morning and daisy didn't seem that happy about it, she seemed very on edge, sniffing everything. We walked past people which she totally ignored (this is good) but she still seemed very edgy. I wasn't trying to flood her with people, there was only a handful we walked past so I don't think it was that, but maybe because it was a more built up/populated area, more sounds/smells etc? We walked for about 30 minutes, she got a little bit better but not much so we called a day and went back to the car.
> 
> Should I go again tomorrow and see if she's any better?
> 
> Anyway we've been playing with the flirt pole this afternoon and now doggo is sleepy
> 
> View attachment 468080
> View attachment 468081
> View attachment 468082


You should start to do it regularly, taking plenty of treats with you and giving her lots of praise and cuddles. I live in the middle of nowhere but make sure I often take the Schnauzer boys into the city so they'll get used to a completely different environment.

IMO it's all part of a dog's education!


----------



## Boxer123

The boxer boys have been to the vets for their jabs. Sox went in had his nails done such a good boy they said. 

Loki went feral with excitement and had to be manhandled by three of us to get his jab in him in the car park . Absolute carnage.


----------



## Magyarmum

Boxer123 said:


> The boxer boys have been to the vets for their jabs. Sox went in had his nails done such a good boy they said.
> 
> Loki went feral with excitement and had to be manhandled by three of us to get his jab in him in the car park . Absolute carnage.


If it's any consolation my three dogs in South Africa flatly refused to come out of the car to have their Rabies vaccination. The vet had to give them their jabs leaning through the car window.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Jason25 said:


> Glad you had a better day today, I'm the same I avoid my neighbours like the plague
> 
> I feel like we've gone a bit backwards with our training, since the beginning of lockdown we only went out around the block early morning and late at night and we hardly ever seen anyone. Then once restrictions eased we mainly went on the moors, basically more secluded spots where we can go hike etc.
> 
> anyway we went to the coast for a walk this morning and daisy didn't seem that happy about it, she seemed very on edge, sniffing everything. We walked past people which she totally ignored (this is good) but she still seemed very edgy. I wasn't trying to flood her with people, there was only a handful we walked past so I don't think it was that, but maybe because it was a more built up/populated area, more sounds/smells etc? We walked for about 30 minutes, she got a little bit better but not much so we called a day and went back to the car.
> 
> Should I go again tomorrow and see if she's any better?
> 
> Anyway we've been playing with the flirt pole this afternoon and now doggo is sleepy
> 
> View attachment 468080
> View attachment 468081
> View attachment 468082


Maybe go again, but keep it shorter?

Working on the stacking theory, stop before she's feeling too anxious?


----------



## Boxer123

Magyarmum said:


> If it's any consolation my three dogs in South Africa flatly refused to come out of the car to have their Rabies vaccination. The vet had to give them their jabs leaning through the car window.


Ha ha good on them. That was on the cards the problem is the car park is tiny and busy and loki gets so excited to see the vet he can't contain himself.


----------



## rottiemum

When you've had a long day of walks, destroying toys, playing tug and fetch, jumping on mum when she's on the phone...sometimes you just have to crash out on mum's legs...:Hilarious


----------



## Jason25

Magyarmum said:


> You should start to do it regularly, taking plenty of treats with you and giving her lots of praise and cuddles. I live in the middle of nowhere but make sure I often take the Schnauzer boys into the city so they'll get used to a completely different environment.
> 
> IMO it's all part of a dog's education!


Yeah I'm gonna have to do it more frequently, it's surprising how down hill it's gone over the last few months, about 5 months we went to the coast and she was brilliant, confident and focused on me. Done some training etc.


Lurcherlad said:


> Maybe go again, but keep it shorter?
> 
> Working on the stacking theory, stop before she's feeling too anxious?


We went again this morning, she'll take treats in the car, just outside the car but when we get so far away she stops responding to treats, don't want to know so we stayed in a distance from the car where she would have some focus on me and take treats, done some training, mainly just getting her to go in between my legs and take some treats lol.

We've gone to trago mills now, in the car park and done a few laps and had a good sniff 

Going to cut down on the secluded walks and gradually build up walking in more busier areas


----------



## rona

Cat has literally plonked himself the other side of my window that comes down to the floor. Dog is on super alert but is too scared to go nearer than a couple of feet


----------



## Magyarmum

So yesterday we did more pavement pounding in the city with the Schnauzer boys, mainly to give young Grisha some long line training in a busy but safe environment. Also where they'd see traffic. people and most importantly dogs of all shapes and sizes. As Gwylim tends to butt in on Grisha's training reckoning he needs rewarding for his brother's good behaviour, I walked him on a short lead so he couldn't interfere.

Grisha enjoying his new found freedom.










Getting a treat for being good boys and ignoring an off lead Poodle.










Gwylim who up to this time had been a good boy ........ until .....










We walked a little farther and came across a couple with two Frenchies who hastily moved off in the opposite direction. One of them must have been in season because she kept turning round trying to flirt with the boys. Gwylim was all for following her (with me in tow) but Grisha who has no balls (poor fella) was totally confused by his big brother's behaviour so Gabor had to give him cuddle and a little talk about the birds and the bees.










Unfortunately Gwylim blotted his copy book on the way back, although I suppose it wasn't really his fault, because he picked up the scent of the on heat Frenchie and didn't want to move. Mum and treats were nothing compared to her intoxicating aroma. After much persuasion including picking him up I managed to get him moving and we eventually made it back to the car.


----------



## Boxer123

I’ve had a day of two halves today. Took loki out for his lunch walk spotted a jack russell he’s normally ok with them so I moved to the side to let them past but didn’t re route. The dog came quite close then somebody not sure which dog snapped and loki started growling and dancing about. The owner looked at me like I was something on the end of her shoe and muttered under her breath. It really upsets me I don’t know why. 

Then we saw my neighbour and her dog he barked at them as well all ramped up at this point. She was nice and warned me their were two off lead GS further up so we abandoned walk and just went home. 

Then out with Sox we bumped into a class of children coming back from forest school. It was quite a tight path so I moved him to the side and asked him to sit. He sat beautifully whilst all 30 children walked past waving and talking to him.


----------



## Sarah H

Boxer123 said:


> I've had a day of two halves today. Took loki out for his lunch walk spotted a jack russell he's normally ok with them so I moved to the side to let them past but didn't re route. The dog came quite close then somebody not sure which dog snapped and loki started growling and dancing about. The owner looked at me like I was something on the end of her shoe and muttered under her breath. It really upsets me I don't know why.
> 
> Then we saw my neighbour and her dog he barked at them as well all ramped up at this point. She was nice and warned me their were two off lead GS further up so we abandoned walk and just went home.
> 
> Then out with Sox we bumped into a class of children coming back from forest school. It was quite a tight path so I moved him to the side and asked him to sit. He sat beautifully whilst all 30 children walked past waving and talking to him.


To be honest reactions like that from people reflect worse on them than you. It is hard but just brush it off and carry on, nothing you can do about it now. 
Nice that you could enjoy Sox's walk though, hope that made you feel a bit better.


----------



## Boxer123

Sarah H said:


> To be honest reactions like that from people reflect worse on them than you. It is hard but just brush it off and carry on, nothing you can do about it now.
> Nice that you could enjoy Sox's walk though, hope that made you feel a bit better.


It did he is such a good boy bless him we looked half way civilised.


----------



## rottiemum

Sarah H said:


> To be honest reactions like that from people reflect worse on them than you. It is hard but just brush it off and carry on, nothing you can do about it now.
> Nice that you could enjoy Sox's walk though, hope that made you feel a bit better.


Exactly. I had 2 of those in 1 day last week. Chase was walking fine as well.
One was walking towards us so I said good morning, she just looked at me like I was scum, didn't say a word. The other one in the woods, to be fair we passed each other either side of a tree, but obvious she was avoiding looking at me.
Not sure if it's the rottie or his owner (I do wear old clothes out walking)...


----------



## Sarah H

rottiemum said:


> Exactly. I had 2 of those in 1 day last week. Chase was walking fine as well.
> One was walking towards us so I said good morning, she just looked at me like I was scum, didn't say a word. The other one in the woods, to be fair we passed each other either side of a tree, but obvious she was avoiding looking at me.
> Not sure if it's the rottie or his owner (I do wear old clothes out walking)...


I always wonder what their problem is, it's not like you've ruined their day or anything, lighten up people! To be fair I have a bit of resting b!tch face, so I'm sure people think I'm p!ssed off with them when it's just my face! :Hilarious


----------



## ShibaPup

Gruesome twosome









I need to get on here more - get some motivation going, Zazu is incredibly smart, he figures out things incredibly quickly and I'm lacking motivation to channel it.

It's so strange, he actually stands taller than Lily now - yet I can pick Zazu up, he feels hollow. Lily is a brick - cannot pick her up :Hilarious


----------



## Boxer123

ShibaPup said:


> Gruesome twosome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to get on here more - get some motivation going, Zazu is incredibly smart, he figures out things incredibly quickly and I'm lacking motivation to channel it.
> 
> It's so strange, he actually stands taller than Lily now - yet I can pick Zazu up, he feels hollow. Lily is a brick - cannot pick her up :Hilarious


Oh he is handsome! (And of course gorgeous lily) you must come on more I've been very disappointed at lack of spotty photos.


----------



## ShibaPup

Boxer123 said:


> Oh he is handsome! (And of course gorgeous lily) you must come on more I've been very disappointed at lack of spotty photos.


I'm shattered :Hilarious:Hilarious getting through the day is a good day atm - hopefully @Sairy can come to the rescue to take Zazu for an hour, finally willing to take a break :Hilarious


----------



## Boxer123

ShibaPup said:


> I'm shattered :Hilarious:Hilarious getting through the day is a good day atm - hopefully @Sairy can come to the rescue to take Zazu for an hour, finally willing to take a break :Hilarious


Loki is 2.5 and I've been harassed and haggarded for years


----------



## ShibaPup

Boxer123 said:


> Loki is 2.5 and I've been harassed and haggarded for years


Can I join your club?! :Hilarious


----------



## Boxer123

ShibaPup said:


> Can I join your club?! :Hilarious


You can I suggest the following;

wine 
Chocolate 
More wine 
A sense of humour

If you are single you are unlikely to find a partner with such an unruly dog
Every moment of your day will be spent plotting their next move
You will forget to brush your hair and teeth

In between all of this nonsense there will be lots of love.


----------



## ShibaPup

Boxer123 said:


> You can I suggest the following;
> 
> wine
> Chocolate
> More wine
> A sense of humour
> 
> If you are single you are unlikely to find a partner with such an unruly dog
> Every moment of your day will be spent plotting their next move
> You will forget to brush your hair and teeth
> 
> In between all of this nonsense there will be lots of love.


I like this - well except wine :Hilarious

That's their saving grace - best cuddles


----------



## Teddy-dog

ShibaPup said:


> Gruesome twosome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to get on here more - get some motivation going, Zazu is incredibly smart, he figures out things incredibly quickly and I'm lacking motivation to channel it.
> 
> It's so strange, he actually stands taller than Lily now - yet I can pick Zazu up, he feels hollow. Lily is a brick - cannot pick her up :Hilarious


They're both gorgeous! So glad they get on so well


----------



## Kaily

ShibaPup said:


> Gruesome twosome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to get on here more - get some motivation going, Zazu is incredibly smart, he figures out things incredibly quickly and I'm lacking motivation to channel it.
> 
> It's so strange, he actually stands taller than Lily now - yet I can pick Zazu up, he feels hollow. Lily is a brick - cannot pick her up :Hilarious


A lovely looking pair BUT they do look like trouble just waiting to happen in a fun yet exhausting way. :Woot :Muted


----------



## Magyarmum

A few more photos from Wednesday's training.

Is that a dog over there?










Thought I'd come over and say hello, Mum and Gwylim










What big teeth you've got?










He himself!


----------



## O2.0

ShibaPup said:


> Gruesome twosome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to get on here more - get some motivation going, Zazu is incredibly smart, he figures out things incredibly quickly and I'm lacking motivation to channel it.
> 
> It's so strange, he actually stands taller than Lily now - yet I can pick Zazu up, he feels hollow. Lily is a brick - cannot pick her up :Hilarious


Oh look at them!! 
Hey, at this point just surviving the pup is a good place to be  
But we do need many more photos of the gruesome twosome!


----------



## bumbarrel

Can I just have a BIG whinge.
One of my dogs-Kitasoo (aka Miss Twitter) is very nervous. Plumber came yesterday which upset her then we went with OH for evening walk.

We go to woods where we hardly see anyone and try and keep off main paths.

Enjoying walk, can hear the distant motorway and other traffic noise including a motorbike - Miss Twitters nemesis. Reassure her it is on the road, only to realise it is in the wood on the main path that we have just joined.

Path which has signs that it is a FOOTPATH only. So Miss T is off and away through the wood. I had to grab Boz to prevent him getting run over by lad on dirt bike.

GRRRRR!

Fortunately Twitter eventually joined us but there is a road each side of the wood and I always fear her running to the car and getting hit.


----------



## Jason25

ShibaPup said:


> Gruesome twosome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to get on here more - get some motivation going, Zazu is incredibly smart, he figures out things incredibly quickly and I'm lacking motivation to channel it.
> 
> It's so strange, he actually stands taller than Lily now - yet I can pick Zazu up, he feels hollow. Lily is a brick - cannot pick her up :Hilarious


How awesome does he look?! They look like they are getting on well now, they'll soon be making plans to outsmart you :Hilarious

I rented the dog field for an hour this morning, played fetch and searched mole hills 

It makes me laugh when we go to these fields she does not do dog stuff that easily, like she will sit and wait/watch me instead of going off sniffing etc just basic dog stuff, so I sat on the bench and ignored her, after a few minutes she bogged off and started having a sniff around the pile of logs. I think at one point she had scent of something because she was doing laps around it with her head to the ground :Hilarious

She's knackered now, sat in the sun in garden


----------



## Sarah H

bumbarrel said:


> Can I just have a BIG whinge.
> One of my dogs-Kitasoo (aka Miss Twitter) is very nervous. Plumber came yesterday which upset her then we went with OH for evening walk.
> 
> We go to woods where we hardly see anyone and try and keep off main paths.
> 
> Enjoying walk, can hear the distant motorway and other traffic noise including a motorbike - Miss Twitters nemesis. Reassure her it is on the road, only to realise it is in the wood on the main path that we have just joined.
> 
> Path which has signs that it is a FOOTPATH only. So Miss T is off and away through the wood. I had to grab Boz to prevent him getting run over by lad on dirt bike.
> 
> GRRRRR!
> 
> Fortunately Twitter eventually joined us but there is a road each side of the wood and I always fear her running to the car and getting hit.


Oh no! We have a walk near me where the dirt bikes like to ride. It's old mining works so lots of nice bits to explore but if you hear the bikes you have to grab the dogs quick as they seem to appear out of nowhere. I know a lad who broke his spine and is now in a wheelchair after coming off his dirt bike (and although he can use his arms his lungs can't work by themselves anymore ) so I'm not the biggest fan.


----------



## O2.0

Penny had a moment yesterday, was walking her on our dirt road, and one of my neighbors was pulling in, so we stopped and chatted she had her JRT in her lap leaning out the truck window, eyeballing Penny who was handling it okay-ish. Other neighbor was on his riding lawn mower mowing quite close, then his kids showed up on their 4 wheelers (motorized) and it was A LOT for little Penny! 
I asked for middle and she immediately breathed a sigh of relief with something to do and a safe place to be. It was cool to see. Then one of the kids asked to pet her and she did beautifully with a nicely mannered kid who listed to me on how to pet her and offer treats. 

So even though it was a whole lot going on, it ended well, she had a safe space, didn't shut down, and ended on a good note. 

Little monster may end up civilized after all!


----------



## ShibaPup

Today I discovered Zazu can carry a 2L bottle of Fanta fruit twist to my bed, thankfully unharmed :Hilarious No idea how he did that - I'm really glad he didn't chew it! Also glad I went to see what they were doing, other Lily would've destroyed it :Hungover He should be a service dog, if only I was talented enough to train such behaviours

I feel like I need a training friend or doggy friend of the human variety :Hilarious motivation, joint walks and joint field hire. Accepting friend applications :Hilarious:Hilarious



Jason25 said:


> How awesome does he look?! They look like they are getting on well now, they'll soon be making plans to outsmart you :Hilarious
> 
> I rented the dog field for an hour this morning, played fetch and searched mole hills
> 
> It makes me laugh when we go to these fields she does not do dog stuff that easily, like she will sit and wait/watch me instead of going off sniffing etc just basic dog stuff, so I sat on the bench and ignored her, after a few minutes she bogged off and started having a sniff around the pile of logs. I think at one point she had scent of something because she was doing laps around it with her head to the ground :Hilarious
> 
> She's knackered now, sat in the sun in garden
> 
> View attachment 468160


Oh they get along _too _well and already do that - multiple times a day.


----------



## Arny

Got two today.
They've given up waiting for me to stand to go on a walk.


----------



## Beth78

Whisp has lost her ears


----------



## Kaily

Lots of ball chasing fun for Daisy and Alfie today.


----------



## Teddy-dog

Taking Teddy to a 4acre secure woodland tomorrow... with a clients dog! (They invited me along it’s not a work thing). Praying he’s a good lad (he has met the dog before but he is a nutter so...) and praying I can get him back with all the trees to check for squirrels about :Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Lurcherlad

0614 ......

Neighbour’s dog just let out into the garden for it’s first barking session of the day!


----------



## rona

Lurcherlad said:


> 0614 ......
> 
> Neighbour's dog just let out into the garden for it's first barking session of the day!


Mmm, we've got one of them. Unfortunately the owner is profoundly deaf


----------



## Boxer123

Got up early took the boys down the field got very wet. Back home in pjs ready for a movie and tea.


----------



## Lurcherlad

rona said:


> Mmm, we've got one of them. Unfortunately the owner is profoundly deaf


No such excuse for my neighbours.

Same household that operates power tools outside almost 24/7 too!


----------



## Boxer123

Sleepy boys


----------



## Magyarmum

Lurcherlad said:


> 0614 ......
> 
> Neighbour's dog just let out into the garden for it's first barking session of the day!


The family that owns the vacant plot next door have just arrived to spend the day. Three squealing little girls dashing around on bicycles which sends Grisha apeshit. All I need now are the owners of the vacant plot the other side to arrive with their friends 3 lunatic Viszla and my life will be complete - not!


----------



## Lurcherlad

Magyarmum said:


> The family that owns the vacant plot next door have just arrived to spend the day. Three squealing little girls dashing around on bicycles which sends Grisha apeshit. All I need now are the owners of the vacant plot the other side to arrive with their friends 3 lunatic Viszla and my life will be complete - not!


Oh no! 

Can you all go out for the day?


----------



## Magyarmum

Lurcherlad said:


> Oh no!
> 
> Can you all go out for the day?


Not really because the gardener's here for the day! Even if he wasn't, I've done all my shopping and unless I go to one of the tourist places which will be crowded it means driving around and finding somewhere to walk,until about 7 this evening. They have half an acre of land but choose to set everything out for their picnic straight in front of my front door, which means unless I shut it, the dogs can see their every movement. I don't have a back door.

At the moment Grisha's inside, filling his chops with a beef ear.

I think this will end up as a "training your dog not to bark at the fence day"


----------



## Lurcherlad

Any chance they’d set up away from your house if you asked nicely?


----------



## Teddy-dog

Secure woodland was a success! Teddy had sooo much fun and was so well behaved. It wasn't as big as I envisioned so I think, even if he had bogged off, we would be been able to get him eventually :Hilarious

but he didn't! Tbh I think all the squirrels have moved out as it is so booked up everyday all day, weeks in advance so they won't want to hang around with dogs around all day! He was really good with the greyhound too. I've worked with him for almost 2 years now and he was so super nervous when they first got him and he's come so far. It was lovely to see him running and playing (he's on lead on walks due to being a flight risk!). Safe to say Ted has way more stamina :Hilarious

I was really happy with Ted though because he didn't pester to play, he went and said a really nice hello first (I kept him on lead on the initial hello just in case he was too much, greyhound was offlead). And then I let him off and they both went around sniffing places. Then they'd both have a proper run together and go off sniffing again. Ted checked in, kept coming back for treats then zooming off again, once we'd walked round once he was more than happy to hang around with us. He did go off into some interesting corners, must be more animal smells as I can tell when he's on a scent! But he came back (obviously he couldn't go anywhere anyway). We're probably going to do it again soon when we can get booked in 

the videos were nearer the end of the walk.


----------



## Magyarmum

Lurcherlad said:


> Any chance they'd set up away from your house if you asked nicely?


They're such a nice family that I don't really like to ask them, especially as they normally set everything up in front of the caravan that's permanently parked on the land.

I think as well it's me being a bit over sensitive and having a British attitude about dogs barking. Being Hungarian they're used to dogs barking at neighbours and passers by and it doesn't seem to upset them the way it would do in the UK.

Anyway, I've got no excuse but to make the effort and do some training with Grisha lad to get him to kick the habit.


----------



## Sarah H

Horrible weather today, chucking it down and blowing a hoolie! 
Puzzle and Nooka don't care so we went for a soggy run round the fields, followed by a good towelling off and drying robes! Fly on the other hand went out briefly for a wee first thing, and I've just chucked him outside again (this time with his coat on). I'm sure if he could he'd write to the RSPCA about the cruelty of his owners. Honestly his face when I was putting his coat on was a picture! He's back snuggled on the sofa now as small as possible so I won't see him and force him out into the weather again.


----------



## Arny

Teddy-dog said:


> Secure woodland was a success! Teddy had sooo much fun and was so well behaved. It wasn't as big as I envisioned so I think, even if he had bogged off, we would be been able to get him eventually :Hilarious
> 
> but he didn't! Tbh I think all the squirrels have moved out as it is so booked up everyday all day, weeks in advance so they won't want to hang around with dogs around all day! He was really good with the greyhound too. I've worked with him for almost 2 years now and he was so super nervous when they first got him and he's come so far. It was lovely to see him running and playing (he's on lead on walks due to being a flight risk!). Safe to say Ted has way more stamina :Hilarious
> 
> I was really happy with Ted though because he didn't pester to play, he went and said a really nice hello first (I kept him on lead on the initial hello just in case he was too much, greyhound was offlead). And then I let him off and they both went around sniffing places. Then they'd both have a proper run together and go off sniffing again. Ted checked in, kept coming back for treats then zooming off again, once we'd walked round once he was more than happy to hang around with us. He did go off into some interesting corners, must be more animal smells as I can tell when he's on a scent! But he came back (obviously he couldn't go anywhere anyway). We're probably going to do it again soon when we can get booked in
> 
> the videos were nearer the end of the walk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 468190
> View attachment 468191
> View attachment 468192
> View attachment 468193
> View attachment 468194
> View attachment 468195


Looks like great fun!


Sarah H said:


> Horrible weather today, chucking it down and blowing a hoolie!
> Puzzle and Nooka don't care so we went for a soggy run round the fields, followed by a good towelling off and drying robes! Fly on the other hand went out briefly for a wee first thing, and I've just chucked him outside again (this time with his coat on). I'm sure if he could he'd write to the RSPCA about the cruelty of his owners. Honestly his face when I was putting his coat on was a picture! He's back snuggled on the sofa now as small as possible so I won't see him and force him out into the weather again.


Tilly needs pushing out the door even if it's only the ground that's wet.
It seems I have a knack of picking dogs that hate the rain, a shame as I love it!
Does mean cleaning off is easy as puddles and mud are carefully navigated.


----------



## Gibworth

Super rainy day here today too so we had a soggy walk this morning, but it did mean it was pretty quiet in the park. We saw a few other dog walkers and Zeus is getting much better when he sees other dogs (he's an under-socialized 11 month old rescue).

We think his summer coat may be coming through and happily he loves a good brushing


----------



## Beth78

Whisp met an emu earlier, she was fascinated by it. It just stood there and looked at her 
I think it would be a dead emu if the fence wasn't there.


----------



## O2.0

Teddy-dog said:


> Secure woodland was a success! Teddy had sooo much fun and was so well behaved. It wasn't as big as I envisioned so I think, even if he had bogged off, we would be been able to get him eventually :Hilarious
> 
> but he didn't! Tbh I think all the squirrels have moved out as it is so booked up everyday all day, weeks in advance so they won't want to hang around with dogs around all day! He was really good with the greyhound too. I've worked with him for almost 2 years now and he was so super nervous when they first got him and he's come so far. It was lovely to see him running and playing (he's on lead on walks due to being a flight risk!). Safe to say Ted has way more stamina :Hilarious
> 
> I was really happy with Ted though because he didn't pester to play, he went and said a really nice hello first (I kept him on lead on the initial hello just in case he was too much, greyhound was offlead). And then I let him off and they both went around sniffing places. Then they'd both have a proper run together and go off sniffing again. Ted checked in, kept coming back for treats then zooming off again, once we'd walked round once he was more than happy to hang around with us. He did go off into some interesting corners, must be more animal smells as I can tell when he's on a scent! But he came back (obviously he couldn't go anywhere anyway). We're probably going to do it again soon when we can get booked in
> 
> the videos were nearer the end of the walk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 468190
> View attachment 468191
> View attachment 468192
> View attachment 468193
> View attachment 468194
> View attachment 468195


Looks like great fun!


----------



## Boxer123

Beth78 said:


> Whisp met an emu earlier, she was fascinated by it. It just stood there and looked at her
> I think it would be a dead emu if the fence wasn't there.
> View attachment 468217


Loki met a peacock yesterday the next village has them free roaming. For someone so gobby he had very little to say.


----------



## Boxer123

After a bad week with Loki’s reactivity I had the most amazing walk today. We bumped into my neighbour and her spaniel who he likes and walked with them. Loki normally gets a bit silly but today loose leash walked next to her dog the whole way. He was so calm. We bumped into his staffie mate and he did have exciting bum squiggles but it was so nice to see him relaxed around other dogs.


----------



## Magyarmum

Beth78 said:


> Whisp met an emu earlier, she was fascinated by it. It just stood there and looked at her
> I think it would be a dead emu if the fence wasn't there.
> View attachment 468217


One kick from an Emu could easily kill a dog,


----------



## Magyarmum

Lurcherlad said:


> Any chance they'd set up away from your house if you asked nicely?


After calling Grisha inside for the umpteenth time, Gabor the son came to the fence and told me, in English, to stop worrying about Grisha barking.

His words were "He's just being a dog and doing what dogs do and it's not bothering us".

Doesn't mean to say though that I'm giving up on training him not to bark at them.


----------



## O2.0

Doesn't need its own thread, just a random annoyance. 
Saw this meme on FB:









The top part, whatever. I don't care about pot either way, I do think decriminalizing it is a good idea but whatever. 
The bottom part, just :Banghead:Banghead:Banghead
Like a working line GSD or malinois wants to spend their days playing in the park (can you spell mayhem), cuddling (lolz), or sleeping by a fireplace at night. 
They DO need jobs, they thrive on jobs, this disneyfication of dogs is so detrimental to them. Just winds me up!!! 
These are the same people who think dog sports are cruel 

Sorry /rant :Bag


----------



## rona

Magyarmum said:


> After calling Grisha inside for the umpteenth time, Gabor the son came to the fence and told me, in English, to stop worrying about Grisha barking.
> 
> His words were "He's just being a dog and doing what dogs do and it's not bothering us".
> 
> Doesn't mean to say though that I'm giving up on training him not to bark at them.


Nice of them to worry about your stress levels


----------



## Lurcherlad

rona said:


> Nice of them to worry about your stress levels


The barking might not bother them, but it would drive me nuts!


----------



## Magyarmum

Lurcherlad said:


> The barking might not bother them, but it would drive me nuts!


You'd better not come and live in Hungary then. You hear dogs barking at all hours of the day and night.

What was stressing me wasn't Grisha barking rather that his barking was annoying my neighbours.

I learnt long ago how to tune out noise including dogs barking which is probably just as well because Schnauzer are known to be a vocal breed. Mine aren't too bad except when the pair of them decide to howl at 6 in the morning.

Not my two but this is what they sound like.


----------



## rona

Seems as if Pet theft is at last being taken seriously 
https://www.gov.uk/government/news/taskforce-launched-to-investigate-reported-rise-in-pet-thefts


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Teddy-dog said:


> Secure woodland was a success! Teddy had sooo much fun and was so well behaved. It wasn't as big as I envisioned so I think, even if he had bogged off, we would be been able to get him eventually :Hilarious
> 
> but he didn't! Tbh I think all the squirrels have moved out as it is so booked up everyday all day, weeks in advance so they won't want to hang around with dogs around all day! He was really good with the greyhound too. I've worked with him for almost 2 years now and he was so super nervous when they first got him and he's come so far. It was lovely to see him running and playing (he's on lead on walks due to being a flight risk!). Safe to say Ted has way more stamina :Hilarious
> 
> I was really happy with Ted though because he didn't pester to play, he went and said a really nice hello first (I kept him on lead on the initial hello just in case he was too much, greyhound was offlead). And then I let him off and they both went around sniffing places. Then they'd both have a proper run together and go off sniffing again. Ted checked in, kept coming back for treats then zooming off again, once we'd walked round once he was more than happy to hang around with us. He did go off into some interesting corners, must be more animal smells as I can tell when he's on a scent! But he came back (obviously he couldn't go anywhere anyway). We're probably going to do it again soon when we can get booked in
> 
> the videos were nearer the end of the walk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 468190
> View attachment 468191
> View attachment 468192
> View attachment 468193
> View attachment 468194
> View attachment 468195


They look like they are having a really good time. No wonder it's booked up in advance it looks fab.


----------



## Boxer123

Boxers doing boxer things...


----------



## Lurcherlad

Jack, enjoying his favourite footpath


----------



## Boxer123

Lurcherlad said:


> View attachment 468290
> 
> 
> Jack, enjoying his favourite footpath
> 
> View attachment 468289


He looks like he's smiling in the second one.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Boxer123 said:


> He looks like he's smiling in the second one.




I'm lucky he turned and looked ... usually he's camera shy


----------



## MissKittyKat

Obligatory Bluebell photo now they are flowering properly and smelling gorgeous x


----------



## O2.0

Penny had the wind up her butt today, she was all over the place, then she rolled in either deer or rabbit poop - not carnivore thank goodness. 
So I threw her in the shower with me, then OH took her while I washed, and had a tick in a place no person should have a tick. :Arghh

Dog smells better now and I'm recovering... I think a mother's day outing to my favorite restaurant will help


----------



## Boxer123

O2.0 said:


> Penny had the wind up her butt today, she was all over the place, then she rolled in either deer or rabbit poop - not carnivore thank goodness.
> So I threw her in the shower with me, then OH took her while I washed, and had a tick in a place no person should have a tick. :Arghh
> 
> Dog smells better now and I'm recovering... I think a mother's day outing to my favorite restaurant will help


----------



## Kaily

Someone has no plans to get up this morning.


----------



## catz4m8z

Boxer123 said:


>


seconded!! 

About to order some more calf hooves for the pooches. Mostly they have an all vegan diet but it is only in so far as they are happy and healthy on it. Luckily they love their food and are thriving on it and love all the chews/treats (seriously if you havent tried sweet potato chews give them a go!).

I make an exception for their joint supplements coz...well, health reasons and I still havent found any long lasting chews that work like hooves do. For my lot it has to be long lasting but not too difficult and just valuable enough that they want to chew it but not so much that it causes arguments.

Although TBH Adam, Heidi and Hannah just have the odd chew evry now and again but Alf is a big fan and always seems to have one in his gob! (I could do without having it shoved in my face so often but he does like to share with his mum! LOL).


----------



## Teddy-dog

Big storm here tonight. Teddy is not happy  pacing and shaking and won’t settle. He’s had his thundershirt on and a pet remedy wipe round his collar and it seems to be helping but he’s not sleeping yet. Poor lad. I’m up with the light on as he hates the flashing of the lightning in the room!


----------



## O2.0

Teddy-dog said:


> Big storm here tonight. Teddy is not happy  pacing and shaking and won't settle. He's had his thundershirt on and a pet remedy wipe round his collar and it seems to be helping but he's not sleeping yet. Poor lad. I'm up with the light on as he hates the flashing of the lightning in the room!


Poor dude 
Does it help if you press him up to you? 
What about long slow pets along his back and shoulders?


----------



## Teddy-dog

O2.0 said:


> Poor dude
> Does it help if you press him up to you?
> What about long slow pets along his back and shoulders?


He generally tries to lie right with me at first and I give him a cuddle and sometimes just that works and he goes back to sleep but it's been going on ages so he's got himself more worried! I've made him a den and he's finally lying down but not asleep yet!


----------



## Nonnie

Ned almost caught a squidger yesterday, so this is his permanent state of mind for the foreseeable future.

2021-05-12_01-59-26 by Ned Ster, on Flickr


----------



## rottiemum

Took Chase out for his walk this afternoon and had just gone about 30 feet when I heard a car (not unusual), then it pulled up across from us. Lady in a nice car, she stopped just to compliment Chase! 
She said 'OH that's a nice one, he's beautiful!', asked his name and said I bet he's really gentle!
I thanked her and said well he's young and boisterous but has a lovely nature!

That's the first time anyone has ever stopped a car to compliment my dog. 
(No she wasn't looking to steal him, I've seen her before, she lives in here )


----------



## Jason25

We went to a new area today, lots of woodlands with lanes connecting them all up. We stuck to the lanes and just walked a few hours to get a good look at the place. 

About 15 minutes into the walk daisy heard a pheasant squawk and it spooked her so much she wanted to turn back. I called her, she came to me and tried giving her a biscuit which she refused  we carried on walking and she would keep stopping wanting to go back, each time I called her to me and tried giving her a treat but she didn’t want to know.

Then I remembered I had a hotdog in my backpack, she had one piece and turned into a different dog, wanting to walk to heel for a piece, kept checking in etc but most of all I think she forgot about being on edge because of the pheasant squawk? She was certainly more confident when working for a reward  as we were walking another one squawked and it didn’t really bother her she was more interested in the hotdog I was holding 

Later on we came across some guy with two off lead lurchers behind a gate, I seen him and he seen me, so I said she’s a bit nervous and he replied no problem I’ll put them on the leads, they might make a bit of noise but it’s fine.

As we walked past they barked at us, I look down at daisy and she was to walking to heel the whole way past. I was so pleased she didn’t really pay any attention to it, she got rewarded with a bigger piece of hotdog  

She’s always been food motivated so I’ve been able to use kibble most of the time because she’s a greedy little dog and I kind of forgot about “high value rewards” 

All I can say is I will be taking hotdogs every time now lol.

awesome day she’s been asleep for the last few hours now :Hilarious


----------



## O2.0

Jason25 said:


> She was certainly more confident when working for a reward


I find that to be the case with Penny also. 
If I just offer her a treat when she's uncomfortable, it's not nearly as effective as asking her to do something and then rewarding that.

I think Hannah Brannigan talked about it on one of her podcasts (Drinking From The Toilet). It has something to do with moving the brain in to the cognitive part instead of the reptilian reactionary part. But it does make sense to me. 
If I'm unsure in a situation and you give me a task to do, that's much easier to handle than just standing around. Like throw me in to a gathering where I don't know many people and I feel awkward and don't know what to do. Let me help you in the kitchen or setting things out on the table, and I'm much happier.

It gets tricky though because if I started asking for touch every time she was scared there's the chance of her starting to associate that cue with being scared and I don't want that either. So you have to find the balance between trying to work a situation out with training or doing a quick abort mission if it's too much.


----------



## PawsOnMe

Jasper's fine needle results came back for his lump. It definitely looks like a fatty lump as the sample was very greasy, which is a huge relief.


----------



## Teddy-dog

Nonnie said:


> Ned almost caught a squidger yesterday, so this is his permanent state of mind for the foreseeable future.
> 
> 2021-05-12_01-59-26 by Ned Ster, on Flickr


I know that look very well!


----------



## rottiemum

Been to the vet for a check up today. He got a new wormer and more flea stuff.
She checked his umbilical hernia and said it's closed up so just to keep an eye on it but should be fine.
And he weighs 43kgs and is looking good!


----------



## Boxer123

rottiemum said:


> Been to the vet for a check up today. He got a new wormer and more flea stuff.
> She checked his umbilical hernia and said it's closed up so just to keep an eye on it but should be fine.
> And he weighs 43kgs and is looking good!


He's a big boy the boxers are around 36kg.


----------



## rottiemum

Boxer123 said:


> He's a big boy the boxers are around 36kg.


He is, solid muscle!


----------



## Kaily

Football crazy!


----------



## Boxer123

Kaily said:


> Football crazy!


That's so cute the boxers love a football but it's funny seeing her so little.


----------



## Nonnie

Teddy-dog said:


> I know that look very well!


Puts me on edge a little as this time last year he took off full speed, hit the end of his flexi and really damaged my neck. Had to go for an emergency MRI, and still suffer pain in the right side of my neck. I often have a brief moment of panic as i remember the ridiculous amount of suffering.

He's so quick when he shoots into the undergrowth. He's already caught 3 mice and a pheasant this week. A little lizard had a narrow escape a few weeks back, and its only a matter of time until there is an adder incident.


----------



## Teddy-dog

Nonnie said:


> Puts me on edge a little as this time last year he took off full speed, hit the end of his flexi and really damaged my neck. Had to go for an emergency MRI, and still suffer pain in the right side of my neck. I often have a brief moment of panic as i remember the ridiculous amount of suffering.
> 
> He's so quick when he shoots into the undergrowth. He's already caught 3 mice and a pheasant this week. A little lizard had a narrow escape a few weeks back, and its only a matter of time until there is an adder incident.


Ouch! One of the reasons I don't use a flexi with Ted as he will launch himself if he sees a squirrel!


----------



## rona

Nonnie said:


> He's so quick when he shoots into the undergrowth. He's already caught 3 mice and a pheasant this week. A little lizard had a narrow escape a few weeks back, and its only a matter of time until there is an adder incident.


I've got one of those. I find it quite upsetting, particularly when he caught a duckling 
Previous owner liked him hunting because he couldn't walk him far. I most certainly don't, and it's something we are working on, luckily with some success.

Went on one of my favourite walks this morning at 5am. Couldn't normally do it with my fear aggressive because it's quite popular with other dog walkers.
We both thoroughly enjoyed it, and now back for breakfast


----------



## Jason25

O2.0 said:


> I find that to be the case with Penny also.
> If I just offer her a treat when she's uncomfortable, it's not nearly as effective as asking her to do something and then rewarding that.
> 
> I think Hannah Brannigan talked about it on one of her podcasts (Drinking From The Toilet). It has something to do with moving the brain in to the cognitive part instead of the reptilian reactionary part. But it does make sense to me.
> If I'm unsure in a situation and you give me a task to do, that's much easier to handle than just standing around. Like throw me in to a gathering where I don't know many people and I feel awkward and don't know what to do. Let me help you in the kitchen or setting things out on the table, and I'm much happier.
> 
> It gets tricky though because if I started asking for touch every time she was scared there's the chance of her starting to associate that cue with being scared and I don't want that either. So you have to find the balance between trying to work a situation out with training or doing a quick abort mission if it's too much.


I've seen this drinking from the toilet mentioned a few times, I'll check it out  Yes That makes sense really, basically takes the mind off it. I'm the same too, much more relaxed when I got a job to do.

I just hope I can desensitise her a bit to the noise, my city is surrounded by farm land and woodlands, there's a lot of game keepers and there's pheasants everywhere lol.

I think if it happens again, I'll try giving her a high value reward and get some focus, if she focuses on me we will keep going, if she refuses and won't focus, we will abort the walk. I think that might be the way to go anyway


----------



## Magyarmum

Despite it being a scorching 29C yesterday we managed to have a two and a half hour walk in the city and do some sight seeing as well.

It was so hot poor Gwylim couldn't wait to get out of the car.










On our way to find some shade we walked through Heroes Square. The boys were not impressed with the fountain. Water's only meant for drinking.










The Minorite Church (under renovation.










The monument to the heroes of the 1956 uprising










On our way to find more shade. Gabor the boys trainer with Grisha.










Deak Ferenc Ter so much cooler.










We did some work with Grisha on a long line but it wasn't worth the bother as all he wanted to do was to be close to us. Having cuddles with Gabor.










Watching the world go by.










And we wandered through the back streets and had a coffee outside the National Theatre, before heading back to the car.


----------



## LinznMilly

@Lurcherlad someone's been taking notice of your posts (taken last night);









I only got that cushion yesterday morning, and she's already claimed it. :Arghh

Mind, it doesn't beat cuddles with Hooman, apparently.


----------



## rona

From what I've seen of many many dog walkers. This could happen to your dog, or worse. Physically check on your walker, don't just take their word.
https://www.fwi.co.uk/news/crime/professional-dog-walker-fined-for-double-sheep-attack

"A professional dog walker has been ordered to pay compensation to two farmers after a Dobermann under his supervision attacked sheep in two separate incidents.

Peter Stonehouse, 58, who runs WoofNBoots Dog Walking and Pet Services, was sentenced at Basingstoke Magistrates' Court on Thursday (6 May) after pleading guilty to the two offences of sheep worrying under the Dogs (Protection of Livestock Act) 1953".


----------



## Magyarmum

A few more photos of the Schnauzer boys taken by Gabor










He Himself!










He Himself being good.










Funny face


----------



## Lurcherlad

LinznMilly said:


> @Lurcherlad someone's been taking notice of your posts (taken last night);
> View attachment 468552
> 
> 
> I only got that cushion yesterday morning, and she's already claimed it. :Arghh
> 
> Mind, it doesn't beat cuddles with Hooman, apparently.


Aww bless!


----------



## Lurcherlad

rona said:


> From what I've seen of many many dog walkers. This could happen to your dog, or worse. Physically check on your walker, don't just take their word.
> https://www.fwi.co.uk/news/crime/professional-dog-walker-fined-for-double-sheep-attack
> 
> "A professional dog walker has been ordered to pay compensation to two farmers after a Dobermann under his supervision attacked sheep in two separate incidents.
> 
> Peter Stonehouse, 58, who runs WoofNBoots Dog Walking and Pet Services, was sentenced at Basingstoke Magistrates' Court on Thursday (6 May) after pleading guilty to the two offences of sheep worrying under the Dogs (Protection of Livestock Act) 1953".


I saw a Dog Walker let several loose dogs jump out of the back of a van (she had 3 others on leash) right next to a busy road.

Luckily, the loose dogs ran the right way towards the park but I would be mad if I saw my dog being handled in that way.

It also looked like the van had no cages in ..... so, 6 or so dogs all in together?

No way she was in control of all the dogs in her care. Doubt she can see where all of them poop either (judging by the amount of dog mess in that park, some DW's and owners don't bother) .

I never take Jack there.

Owners should stalk their DW at first to see how they really operate.


----------



## Boxer123

Well it's raining so the boxer boys have refused to go outside unless under duress.


----------



## Jason25

rona said:


> From what I've seen of many many dog walkers. This could happen to your dog, or worse. Physically check on your walker, don't just take their word.
> https://www.fwi.co.uk/news/crime/professional-dog-walker-fined-for-double-sheep-attack
> 
> "A professional dog walker has been ordered to pay compensation to two farmers after a Dobermann under his supervision attacked sheep in two separate incidents.
> 
> Peter Stonehouse, 58, who runs WoofNBoots Dog Walking and Pet Services, was sentenced at Basingstoke Magistrates' Court on Thursday (6 May) after pleading guilty to the two offences of sheep worrying under the Dogs (Protection of Livestock Act) 1953".


Because it's a job I do think there should be some course or qualification needed to walk other people's dogs in public areas. With the rise of dogs breeding and being sold there are dog walkers popping up everywhere 

Personally I don't think I could trust anyone except me and my family to walk mine. I would want to know where, when, who with, what dogs, breeds etc is ask so many questions I doubt they'd want to know :Hilarious

we've had a nice morning, went to the woods we discovered yesterday and I think daisy had her first proper hunt. She heard something move in the leaves, pounced on the area and starting digging.

She dug for about 20 minutes, snorted mud and has developed a new digging technique lol instead of using both front feet she started using one to dig while standing on the other then shoving her head in it and flicking the mud out :Hilarious

it was all good until I realised I had to put her back in the car soaking wet covered in mud :Shifty:Hilarious


----------



## Jason25

It's been raining all day, I think she's deciding if she can hold a wee or not :Hilarious


----------



## rona

Jason25 said:


> I would want to know where, when, who with, what dogs, breeds etc is ask so many questions I doubt they'd want to know


When I was walking dogs, I loved owners like you. Meant they cared as much about their dog as I did  Also, I knew then that I would not be upset by how their dog was being treated.

I had one woman who's dog I didn't really want to take on, twisting herself inside out trying to persuade me. I succumbed,she really really wanted me and her pup was so cute.
Still walk her for fun occasionally even though I've closed the business


----------



## Teddy-dog

Awww not all dog walkers are bad! I’d like to think I do ok :Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Boxer123

Teddy-dog said:


> Awww not all dog walkers are bad! I'd like to think I do ok :Hilarious:Hilarious


We have a few around here most of them really responsible. One is a lovely lady but I've only seen her once since the start of the pandemic she does little training sessions on walks and doesn't take to many out at a time. I think it is the bigger firms that have several walkers that are the issue.

There is just one firm who turn up with loads of dogs in a van let them all off to run all over the crops. If I see the van I always go in the other direction.


----------



## Guest

She was most upset that I gave her a bath when we got home!


----------



## Magyarmum

McKenzie said:


> View attachment 468597
> 
> 
> She was most upset that I gave her a bath when we got home!


Grisha decided to do a poo on top of the long line he was being walked on 

Then smeared the poo stuck on the line all over his back leg.

Emergency clean up with tissues and baby wipes followed which fortunately was successful in removing the offending substance.

Human hands were then cleaned with sanitiser gel.


----------



## Teddy-dog

Boxer123 said:


> We have a few around here most of them really responsible. One is a lovely lady but I've only seen her once since the start of the pandemic she does little training sessions on walks and doesn't take to many out at a time. I think it is the bigger firms that have several walkers that are the issue.
> 
> There is just one firm who turn up with loads of dogs in a van let them all off to run all over the crops. If I see the van I always go in the other direction.


Yes I know a few really good ones round me, don't take out too many dogs and spend time playing with them and keeping their focus. But there are the 'bad' ones. Most councils have a limit on how many dogs you're allowed to walk at once (for example is 6 for professionals in Leeds) but Bradford council has no limit (which is crazy!). I'm on the cusp so I walk in Leeds and Bradford areas (but I only take max 4 so don't need to worry) but when I'm in the Bradford areas there are a couple of walkers who have about 10 dogs and I think that's just madness! The majority I know stick to 6 max but there's just those couple who go way over. I can't imagine what they'd do if there was a problem!


----------



## Boxer123

He knows I have cake and is fighting the sandman in the hope of me sharing .


----------



## Boxer123

More boxer spam


----------



## Teddy-dog

Fun walkies with these today. Teddy loves his BFFs.


----------



## rona

Took Archie for a trot around the roads at lunchtime. We'd already done our main walk at some unsociable hours this morning 

Anyway, saw 4 dogs on our lunchtime walk and although he got very much onto his toes and 3 were what he would normally react to, he kept his cool (just), didn't pull and kept his mouth shut 

GOOD BOY!


----------



## MissKittyKat

I'm come home to massacre. Play time with oH apparently.










Not sure why the boys couldn't tidy up after themselves.


----------



## Kaily

@Teddy-dog great pics, I really love the first one!


----------



## rona

rona said:


> First trip to the vet with my inherited dog. He's been getting lame on and off and having trouble getting out of the car.
> The vet doesn't think it's too serious yet, but think the issues is affecting his whole legs rather than just his feet......................too much digging with his previous owner!!
> 
> OH has made him a stepping box, similar to the one I had for Alfie, and he's using it well already


Nearly at the end of his drugs from the vet, Cimalgex.
I saw an offer on Youmove+, 2 weeks for £5 trial, we ordered and got a months worth! 
I'm overlapping them by about 7 days in the hope that we can take him off the drugs.

He's still going lame, but I think that is more an old injury that tweaks. Sometimes he's lame for a day, sometimes just one walk!
Still loving his walks though. If that changes we'll obviously have to reassess the pain relief


----------



## LinznMilly

Honey's having a day off from Uncle Hooman's day care today. Seems like she's needed it. After a "toilet break" walk and food from a likkimat mat, she slept for over 4hrs. Walk round the block, some lunch (for me), and this is us now:


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Teddy-dog said:


> Fun walkies with these today. Teddy loves his BFFs.
> 
> View attachment 468621
> View attachment 468622
> View attachment 468623


I love how you get them to pose for pics,







this is the best I've managed to date when out and about, he won't look at the camera!


----------



## Teddy-dog

Kaily said:


> @Teddy-dog great pics, I really love the first one!


haha thanks! They love a good run together 



DanWalkersmum said:


> I love how you get them to pose for pics,
> View attachment 468665
> this is the best I've managed to date when out and about, he won't look at the camera!


awww he's a cutie! Pretty much all my dogs learn to pose for the camera. it's good for keeping focus too and they learn fun in their environment - lots of them will now just jump up on rocks and look at me for treats! Keeps them interested in keeping an eye on me  Lots of patience, practice and treats! :Hilarious

oh and I do sometimes make weird noises to make them look at me! Or hold a treat up


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Teddy-dog said:


> haha thanks! They love a good run together
> 
> awww he's a cutie! Pretty much all my dogs learn to pose for the camera. it's good for keeping focus too and they learn fun in their environment - lots of them will now just jump up on rocks and look at me for treats! Keeps them interested in keeping an eye on me  Lots of patience, practice and treats! :Hilarious
> 
> oh and I do sometimes make weird noises to make them look at me! Or hold a treat up
> 
> View attachment 468666
> View attachment 468667
> View attachment 468668
> View attachment 468669


I love these! You definitely have a knack, some gorgeous dogs there. I'll persevere and maybe one day strike lucky


----------



## rona

LinznMilly said:


> Honey's having a day off from Uncle Hooman's day care today. Seems like she's needed it. After a "toilet break" walk and food from a likkimat mat, she slept for over 4hrs. Walk round the block, some lunch (for me), and this is us now:


How old is she now?


----------



## LinznMilly

rona said:


> How old is she now?


About 7, apparently.


----------



## rona

LinznMilly said:


> About 7, apparently.


Ok for the odd duvet day then?


----------



## O2.0

Penny isn't even big enough to be in focus  
Meanwhile Bates is almost too big to do this trick comfortably :Hilarious


----------



## Boxer123

The sun has come out for 30 seconds


----------



## Nicola234

Wee trip to the field last night before it shut


----------



## Boxer123

Nicola234 said:


> Wee trip to the field last night before it shut
> View attachment 468682
> View attachment 468683
> View attachment 468684


Do you walk them together?


----------



## Nicola234

Boxer123 said:


> Do you walk them together?


It's the first time I've took indie to the field I checked the bookings first to make sure there were no bookings before or after us, so took him along. I've took him to the woods before aswell, he's quite confident if Charlie's there just follows him about x


----------



## Boxer123

Nicola234 said:


> It's the first time I've took indie to the field I checked the bookings first to make sure there were no bookings before or after us, so took him along. I've took him to the woods before aswell, he's quite confident if Charlie's there just follows him about x


Bless that's cute I wonder if there is a market for cat field rental !


----------



## Nicola234

Boxer123 said:


> Bless that's cute I wonder if there is a market for cat field rental !


Lol could be an idea x


----------



## Kaily

Nicola234 said:


> Wee trip to the field last night before it shut
> View attachment 468682
> View attachment 468683
> View attachment 468684


What a beautiful looking cat. How nice that they are friends.


----------



## Nicola234

Kaily said:


> What a beautiful looking cat. How nice that they are friends.


Thank you, they are so close now, at first I thought I had made a huge mistake but a few weeks later they were inseparable x


----------



## Boxer123

A fun day at Boxer HQ time to sleep now. Look at Loki's chops !


----------



## LinznMilly

I’ve got both girls allllllll day tomorrow. :Woot 

Bro has repairmen coming for his washing machine and new furniture being delivered. 

It’s going to take it’s toll on my legs, of course, but .... :Woot :Woot :Woot


----------



## Teddy-dog

Teddy has had a super tiring weekend and has been conked out all day! Literally barely moved all day (apart from to go to another comfy sleeping place) :Hilarious


----------



## Boxer123

Absolute nonsense at boxer HQ I'll swap you @Teddy-dog. A moth landed on the sofa and walked around. Got on Loki's nose and jumped off. Sox got scared of the moth so got on my lap. I shoo moth away. Loki spends 20 minutes sniffing sofa and floor and me I'm assuming looking for moth. I tell him to knock it off he is now sat on my lap sulking. Moth no where to be found.


----------



## Teddy-dog

Boxer123 said:


> Absolute nonsense at boxer HQ I'll swap you @Teddy-dog. A moth landed on the sofa and walked around. Got on Loki's nose and jumped off. Sox got scared of the moth so got on my lap. I shoo moth away. Loki spends 20 minutes sniffing sofa and floor and me I'm assuming looking for moth. I tell him to knock it off he is now sat on my lap sulking. Moth no where to be found.


:Hilarious:Hilarious Bless him! I'll have the boxer boys any day! We went to visit my Nan yesterday so Teddy had a fun time zooming round her garden with their spaniel and chasing pheasants  then out with the horse this morning and it's all got a bit much for him obviously :Hilarious


----------



## Guest

We have had two very disrupted nights in a row. Saturday night Elliot had the gulpies (it's a wheaten thing) so he was very unsettled, and last night Kenzie threw up 3 times because I stupidly tried to try her on omeprazole again. So we're all hanging out for a decent sleep!


----------



## LinznMilly

McKenzie said:


> We have had two very disrupted nights in a row. Saturday night Elliot had the gulpies (it's a wheaten thing) so he was very unsettled, and last night Kenzie threw up 3 times because I stupidly tried to try her on omeprazole again. So we're all hanging out for a decent sleep!
> 
> View attachment 468758


Oh no. Poor them, and poor you. Fingers crossed for an uneventful, restful night.


----------



## Jason25

Not much on today, short walk this morning and some training later. 

Tomorrow we are gonna attempt a 10 mile walk around willhays and yes tor, it’s gonna take a few hours with all the hills  I’m taking the canicross gear so she can pull my fat ass up the hills  she will be in for a shock tomorrow :Hilarious


----------



## rona

Jason25 said:


> Not much on today, short walk this morning and some training later.
> 
> Tomorrow we are gonna attempt a 10 mile walk around willhays and yes tor, it's gonna take a few hours with all the hills  I'm taking the canicross gear so she can pull my fat ass up the hills  she will be in for a shock tomorrow :Hilarious


I love your turn of phrase........made me giggle


----------



## LinznMilly

Jason25 said:


> Not much on today, short walk this morning and some training later.
> 
> Tomorrow we are gonna attempt a 10 mile walk around willhays and yes tor, it's gonna take a few hours with all the hills  I'm taking the canicross gear so she can pull my fat ass up the hills  she will be in for a shock tomorrow :Hilarious


A quiet day for us, too. Short walks, training, a game of Find It and a couple of Chase The Treat for Milly, plus Kongs/treat dispensers.

This is Honey right now


----------



## Sarah H

McKenzie said:


> We have had two very disrupted nights in a row. Saturday night Elliot had the gulpies (it's a wheaten thing) so he was very unsettled, and last night Kenzie threw up 3 times because I stupidly tried to try her on omeprazole again. So we're all hanging out for a decent sleep!
> 
> View attachment 468758


Oh dear! Hopefully you will all get some sleep tonight!


----------



## Boxer123

Loki practicing mindfulness on my lunch break no concern about my schedule.


----------



## Lurcherlad

We're on route to our Holibobs, having stopped to grab a snack lunch on the way .... Jack's had some cold turkey and cocktail sausages .... now happily chilling


----------



## Teddy-dog

Lurcherlad said:


> We're on route to our Holibobs, having stopped to grab a snack lunch on the way .... Jack's had some cold turkey and cocktail sausages .... now happily chilling
> 
> View attachment 468765


 Hope you have a lovely holiday!


----------



## Nicola234

Lurcherlad said:


> We're on route to our Holibobs, having stopped to grab a snack lunch on the way .... Jack's had some cold turkey and cocktail sausages .... now happily chilling
> 
> View attachment 468765


Enjoy your holiday


----------



## LinznMilly

Lurcherlad said:


> We're on route to our Holibobs, having stopped to grab a snack lunch on the way .... Jack's had some cold turkey and cocktail sausages .... now happily chilling
> 
> View attachment 468765


Hope you have a great time.


----------



## Arny

Tilly's had a medication adjustment again.
So far she's much more settled in the evening and going into a deeper sleep generally too.
She'd become very restless in the evenings.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Jack's settled in ... he's snuggled on the sofa


----------



## LinznMilly

"Get a recliner settee" they said. Be better for you, they said.

Milly right now;









Oh, but there's another one on the other side. Yeah - and look who's there (I swear she has moved, this is a freshly taken pic);









That cushion was supposed to be for me. Instead, when Honey isn't on it...









Good job I love them, isn't it? :Happy


----------



## Boxer123

Loving all these sleepy long dogs !


----------



## Jason25

rona said:


> I love your turn of phrase........made me giggle


Thanks  we've had a bit of a disastrous morning. It started off nice, a bit sunny and windy. We started going up over the hills and came across a load of cows with young ones. We managed to avoid some but more just kept appearing to the point daisy was a bit on edge because there was so many, to be fair they put me on edge as well especially when they got baby cows with them:Hilarious.

We carried on for a bit longer and then the fog started rolling in. I don't walking in fog if I know the trail but you have to follow the trail for so far then come off and just started walking over moorland. We bailed out once we seen it coming in over the top of the next hill, turned around and walked back. Funniest thing was before I turned around I said to daisy shall we go back? And she automatically turned around and started pulling in the direction we came from :Hilarious:Hilarious we had fun though, daisy used the canicross gear and done some pulling, I burnt some calories so not too bad  we are sat in the car having something to eat, even made daisy a peanut butter sandwich :Hilarious

Meldon reservoir 









Some other pictures 












































Staffy pulling power 










Mother cow watching us 









Full speed ahead :Hilarious









We will try another day when conditions are better, I might have to get one of them gps things :Hilarious


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Jason25 said:


> Thanks  we've had a bit of a disastrous morning. It started off nice, a bit sunny and windy. We started going up over the hills and came across a load of cows with young ones. We managed to avoid some but more just kept appearing to the point daisy was a bit on edge because there was so many, to be fair they put me on edge as well especially when they got baby cows with them:Hilarious.
> 
> We carried on for a bit longer and then the fog started rolling in. I don't walking in fog if I know the trail but you have to follow the trail for so far then come off and just started walking over moorland. We bailed out once we seen it coming in over the top of the next hill, turned around and walked back. Funniest thing was before I turned around I said to daisy shall we go back? And she automatically turned around and started pulling in the direction we came from :Hilarious:Hilarious we had fun though, daisy used the canicross gear and done some pulling, I burnt some calories so not too bad  we are sat in the car having something to eat, even made daisy a peanut butter sandwich :Hilarious
> 
> Meldon reservoir
> View attachment 468794
> 
> 
> Some other pictures
> View attachment 468795
> View attachment 468796
> View attachment 468797
> View attachment 468798
> View attachment 468799
> View attachment 468800
> 
> 
> Staffy pulling power
> 
> View attachment 468801
> 
> 
> Mother cow watching us
> View attachment 468802
> 
> 
> Full speed ahead :Hilarious
> View attachment 468803
> 
> 
> We will try another day when conditions are better, I might have to get one of them gps things :Hilarious


That looks beautiful, sounds like you and Daisy had a good time and took in some spectacular scenery along the way. Time for a nice nap now.:Happy


----------



## Jason25

DanWalkersmum said:


> That looks beautiful, sounds like you and Daisy had a good time and took in some spectacular scenery along the way. Time for a nice nap now.:Happy


It's a lovely place but the hills are a bit of a killer, daisy done well I was panting though :Hilarious

yeah she's was having a nap since we got, I've just started sorting out lunch and now she's awake in the kitchen wondering what's on offer 

We also seen some ponies with babies and two goats  it's been an awesome morning but I don't see us doing too much for the rest of the day


----------



## Boxer123

I do love bluebell season


----------



## margy

Lurcherlad said:


> We're on route to our Holibobs, having stopped to grab a snack lunch on the way .... Jack's had some cold turkey and cocktail sausages .... now happily chilling
> 
> View attachment 468765


Happy holibobs!


----------



## Magyarmum

The boys this morning. Took one look at the pouring rain and went back to bed.


----------



## DanWalkersmum

He has an appointment for a grooming session tomorrow, I wanted a before picture and he actually looked at the camera - so proud of this pic! I held his squeaky ball above my head and it worked!


----------



## Teddy-dog

DanWalkersmum said:


> View attachment 468816
> He has an appointment for a grooming session tomorrow, I wanted a before picture and he actually looked at the camera - so proud of this pic! I held his squeaky ball above my head and it worked!


Yay go Dan! Knew he could do it


----------



## Boxer123

DanWalkersmum said:


> View attachment 468816
> He has an appointment for a grooming session tomorrow, I wanted a before picture and he actually looked at the camera - so proud of this pic! I held his squeaky ball above my head and it worked!


He is very handsome I look forward to seeing him after his groom.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Jack snoozing at the pub









On the weather beaten beach


----------



## Teddy-dog

Lurcherlad said:


> View attachment 468819
> 
> Jack snoozing at the pub
> 
> View attachment 468820
> 
> On the weather beaten beach


Ooh I think I recognise that beach! Looks like you're having a nice time


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Lurcherlad said:


> View attachment 468819
> 
> Jack snoozing at the pub
> 
> View attachment 468820
> 
> On the weather beaten beach


He must be enjoying it if he can sleep outside without his pillow Hope you are too?


Teddy-dog said:


> Yay go Dan! Knew he could do it





Boxer123 said:


> He is very handsome I look forward to seeing him after his groom.


Thanks, not perfect but I am rather pleased with this it took a few attempts He probably won't pose after his groom, all the attention makes him super giddy! I'll try though


----------



## Kaily

My two looking very serious and still social distancing!


----------



## DanWalkersmum

we played a game of jump on the daft old hooman last night and recall back to hoomum - we're getting too old for this, we both have difficulty getting up from the floor:Nursebut Dan loves it, and we love Dan and I suppose it's helping us to keep mobile:Joyful


----------



## Boxer123

I need a second sofa !


----------



## rona

Ruddy dog kept following me around this morning 


I got up at 4am, he had his first breakfast, we walked at 5am, back home at 6.45am, I had breakfast, which I shared.................so why does he keep jumping when I move? 

Going out for lunch, so just had a quick bath..............and while sitting in bath....................I remembered



He hadn't had his second breakfast :Shamefullyembarrased :Shamefullyembarrased :Facepalm

Bad bad owner


----------



## Lurcherlad

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 468844
> I need a second sofa !


This one converts into a king size bed.... which is handy


----------



## Boxer123

Lurcherlad said:


> This one converts into a king size bed.... which is handy
> 
> View attachment 468850


But you still have no space ha ha


----------



## Jason25

A tin of hotdogs would probably last us a week or so for training treats, would they be ok kept in a sealed tub in the fridge without the brine or would you freeze them??


----------



## Magyarmum

Jason25 said:


> A tin of hotdogs would probably last us a week or so for training treats, would they be ok kept in a sealed tub in the fridge without the brine or would you freeze them??


I buy hot dogs (virsli in Hungarian) in packs of 16. I break the pack up into portions of 3 hot dogs, and freeze them. They defrost quite quickly, but if you need them immediately you can always pop them in the microwave for 30 seconds.


----------



## Jason25

Magyarmum said:


> I buy hot dogs (virsli in Hungarian) in packs of 16. I break the pack up into portions of 3 hot dogs, and freeze them. They defrost quite quickly, but if you need them immediately you can always pop them in the microwave for 30 seconds.


Thanks I'll try freezing them then , how long would they last once defrosted, 2 - 3 days?? She usually has 1/2 - 1 hotdog a day so might freeze mine in 3s as well lol


----------



## Magyarmum

Jason25 said:


> Thanks I'll try freezing them then , how long would they last once defrosted, 2 - 3 days?? She usually has 1/2 - 1 hotdog a day so might freeze mine in 3s as well lol


Two to three days providing you keep them in the fridge other wise they go sticky and a bit smelly. Not that the Schnauzer boys mind, but I do.


----------



## Kaily

@Jason25 I buy these frankfurters, they don't come in brine and are just kept in the fridge. You find them in the chilled section in supermarkets. Several different brands available, cost about £1.20.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Jack’s giving me cause for concern.

Jumping off the bed this morning he yelped and has been very “stiff” since then and having episodes of obvious discomfort 

I’ve given him an extra Gabapentin (within his allowance) and hope it’s just a short term response to landing badly earlier.

If he’s no better in the morning I’ll get the vet’s number and get him checked over.

Fingers and paws crossed he’s back to his normal self tomorrow and up for a paddle in the sea.


----------



## margy

He may have jumped awkwardly. Hopefully with a rest and the painkiller he will feel better tomorrow, having a swim will be more gentle on him than a walk.


----------



## rona

Lurcherlad said:


> Jack's giving me cause for concern.
> 
> Jumping off the bed this morning he yelped and has been very "stiff" since then and having episodes of obvious discomfort
> 
> I've given him an extra Gabapentin (within his allowance) and hope it's just a short term response to landing badly earlier.
> 
> If he's no better in the morning I'll get the vet's number and get him checked over.
> 
> Fingers and paws crossed he's back to his normal self tomorrow and up for a paddle in the sea.


Oh dear, even more worrying with those old long legs 

Fingers crossed for the morning


----------



## Lurcherlad

margy said:


> He may have jumped awkwardly. Hopefully with a rest and the painkiller he will feel better tomorrow, having a swim will be more gentle on him than a walk.


He won't go in past his knees!


----------



## catz4m8z

ouch, hope Jack is ok. They do like to cause drama sometimes dont they?


Felt very guilty this morning. Bad enough I have to do 12hr nightshifts but I was an hour and a half late leaving work so poor Alf was stuck in his crate extra long. Honestly it was the only thing that I annoyed about being late but thankfully he didnt notice.....I dont think he can tell the time!LOL:Hilarious


----------



## Boxer123

What a face !


----------



## Kaily

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 468863
> What a face !


He is gurning!


----------



## Boxer123

Kaily said:


> He is gurning!


The joys of boxer chops.


----------



## Teddy-dog

Oh hope Jack is ok @Lurcherlad


----------



## Teddy-dog

Teddy has been very norty today! He managed to get in the cupboard where I was storing a bag of food that didn't fit in his tub and ate a quarter of the bag! He was fine on his walk but didn't want any biscuits for his tea (just had a tiny bit of meat) and he's been doing some bad smells! Think he's feeling a bit sorry for himself actually as he was grumbley when I rubbed his tum (not in a bad way in a relaxed way, he's quite vocal!)


----------



## rona

Teddy-dog said:


> Teddy has been very norty today! He managed to get in the cupboard where I was storing a bag of food that didn't fit in his tub and ate a quarter of the bag! He was fine on his walk but didn't want any biscuits for his tea (just had a tiny bit of meat) and he's been doing some bad smells! Think he's feeling a bit sorry for himself actually as he was grumbley when I rubbed his tum (not in a bad way in a relaxed way, he's quite vocal!)
> 
> View attachment 468867


Hopefully he won' t bloat later. When Alfie did this, he didn't get bad for about 8hours.
We ended up rushing him to the vets in the middle of the night


----------



## Lurcherlad

Teddy-dog said:


> Oh hope Jack is ok @Lurcherlad


He went out for a wee and moved a bit freer, then ate dinner so hopefully, he is feeling a bit better.


----------



## Teddy-dog

rona said:


> Hopefully he won' t bloat later. When Alfie did this, he didn't get bad for about 8hours.
> We ended up rushing him to the vets in the middle of the night


It's been about 12 hours so I think he's ok! He seems fine in himself, he's been running around the garden and playing!


----------



## Jason25

Magyarmum said:


> Two to three days providing you keep them in the fridge other wise they go sticky and a bit smelly. Not that the Schnauzer boys mind, but I do.


Brilliant, I don't mind if they turn a bit as long as they are safe for her to eat 



Kaily said:


> @Jason25 I buy these frankfurters, they don't come in brine and are just kept in the fridge. You find them in the chilled section in supermarkets. Several different brands available, cost about £1.20.
> 
> View attachment 468852


Thanks I'll keep an eye out for them, I can't keep paying £2+ for 4 hotdogs from pets at home :Hilarious


----------



## Jason25

Teddy-dog said:


> Teddy has been very norty today! He managed to get in the cupboard where I was storing a bag of food that didn't fit in his tub and ate a quarter of the bag! He was fine on his walk but didn't want any biscuits for his tea (just had a tiny bit of meat) and he's been doing some bad smells! Think he's feeling a bit sorry for himself actually as he was grumbley when I rubbed his tum (not in a bad way in a relaxed way, he's quite vocal!)
> 
> View attachment 468867


Oh dear hopefully he knows not to do it again now lol.

When daisy was a puppy I used to take her around to my friends who lived at his nans at the time and she would play with his staffy, it was safe no way out etc so we just left to it while sat in the garden.

Anyway after a while his nan comes out and says your dog is eating jaspers food, is that okay? We went in and looked at she's devoured half a big bowl of dog food (his nan fills up a big bowl so he can just pick from it through out the day) I picked daisy up to get her away from it and she was so tense, I took her home waiting all night for her to be sick but she was fine  I wasn't really aware of bloat back then so just thought I'd anything she would bring it back up lol.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Jason25 said:


> Brilliant, I don't mind if they turn a bit as long as they are safe for her to eat
> 
> Thanks I'll keep an eye out for them, I can't keep paying £2+ for 4 hotdogs from pets at home :Hilarious


I'd keep any opened frankfurters in a sealed container in the fridge for a week, but replace the brine with fresh water every few days.

Does she like liver cake? I've been making my own lately and it works out cheap and makes a large quantity. Best of all you can control the ingredients. Jack loves it.


----------



## Kaily

Can you make liver cake without a blender as I don't have one?


----------



## DanWalkersmum

I've never tried it, but I use a cheap hand blender just for making liver cake and it was about £10, does the job perfectly fine. The stringy bits do get caught round the blade though if you don't remove them first. Hope this helps.


----------



## Kaily

DanWalkersmum said:


> I've never tried it, but I use a cheap hand blender just for making liver cake and it was about £10, does the job perfectly fine. The stringy bits do get caught round the blade though if you don't remove them first. Hope this helps.


Thank you.


----------



## Torin.

Attempt 2 at new dog is going better


----------



## ShibaPup

:Arghh:Arghh:Arghh

I didn't replace a £79.99 part - for him to do exactly the same thing within a couple of days, plus £40 on new harnesses :Bawling I evidently do not learn - anyone need a plug?

Being barely 5ft with a tall puppy - I have scratches in places I should not have scratches, playing tug with a tall dog that likes to use feet... He is nearly tall as me when he on his back legs. Do I raise thugs?










Pair of weirdos







Torin. said:


> Attempt 2 at new dog is going better


I was typing when this came up - DON'T DO IT!!! :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious although more info?! Please!


----------



## rona

Gave in, this dog is a tick magnet and I've removed some where near 20 over the last week 

Tick treatment, administered


----------



## Linda Weasel

rona said:


> Gave in, this dog is a tick magnet and I've removed some where near 20 over the last week
> 
> Tick treatment, administered


I used to use Frontline, but last but one time we went to Exmoor Tod was running alive with ticks; I've no doubt they'd have died once they latched on but...YUKK!
I found Advantix claimed to repel ticks as well as kill, and last moors visit ( same place, same season) we had no ticks.


----------



## rona

Linda Weasel said:


> I used to use Frontline, but last but one time we went to Exmoor Tod was running alive with ticks; I've no doubt they'd have died once they latched on but...YUKK!
> I found Advantix claimed to repel ticks as well as kill, and last moors visit ( same place, same season) we had no ticks.


Yes,Exmoor is alive with them. That was the first time this dog had to have Advantix. Spent a whole day of the holiday trying to get appointment with vet, as I'd taken 200 ticks off him!!
He only normally needs one dose a year and I'm still using the ones bought in Exmoor


----------



## Boxer123

ShibaPup said:


> :Arghh:Arghh:Arghh
> 
> I didn't replace a £79.99 part - for him to do exactly the same thing within a couple of days, plus £40 on new harnesses :Bawling I evidently do not learn - anyone need a plug?
> 
> Being barely 5ft with a tall puppy - I have scratches in places I should not have scratches, playing tug with a tall dog that likes to use feet... He is nearly tall as me when he on his back legs. Do I raise thugs?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pair of weirdos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was typing when this came up - DON'T DO IT!!! :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious although more info?! Please!


Oh dear ! Loki chewed my ex husband's virtual reality headset as a bubba.


----------



## Boxer123

He's wrapped himself up like a burrito.


----------



## Torin.

ShibaPup said:


> I was typing when this came up - DON'T DO IT!!! :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious although more info?! Please!


Your warning comes too late :Bag Smaller than yours though :Hilarious


----------



## Boxer123

Torin. said:


> Your warning comes too late :Bag Smaller than yours though :Hilarious
> View attachment 468906


Who is this little fella


----------



## Sarah H

Torin. said:


> Your warning comes too late :Bag Smaller than yours though :Hilarious
> View attachment 468906


PUPPYYYYYY


----------



## Teddy-dog

Jason25 said:


> Oh dear hopefully he knows not to do it again now lol.
> 
> When daisy was a puppy I used to take her around to my friends who lived at his nans at the time and she would play with his staffy, it was safe no way out etc so we just left to it while sat in the garden.
> 
> Anyway after a while his nan comes out and says your dog is eating jaspers food, is that okay? We went in and looked at she's devoured half a big bowl of dog food (his nan fills up a big bowl so he can just pick from it through out the day) I picked daisy up to get her away from it and she was so tense, I took her home waiting all night for her to be sick but she was fine  I wasn't really aware of bloat back then so just thought I'd anything she would bring it back up lol.


oh Daisy! That did make me chuckle! I'd like to think he's learnt his lesson but he's done it in the past too! When we first got him he ate lots and I was really worried about bloat but he was fine. And he's been fine since yesterday just had to wake me up in the middle of the night for a massive poop :Hilarious


----------



## Teddy-dog

ShibaPup said:


> :Arghh:Arghh:Arghh
> 
> I didn't replace a £79.99 part - for him to do exactly the same thing within a couple of days, plus £40 on new harnesses :Bawling I evidently do not learn - anyone need a plug?
> 
> Being barely 5ft with a tall puppy - I have scratches in places I should not have scratches, playing tug with a tall dog that likes to use feet... He is nearly tall as me when he on his back legs. Do I raise thugs?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pair of weirdos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was typing when this came up - DON'T DO IT!!! :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious although more info?! Please!


I love how much they love each other! And puppies.... who'd have them??? :Hilarious


----------



## Teddy-dog

Torin. said:


> Your warning comes too late :Bag Smaller than yours though :Hilarious
> View attachment 468906


Oooh you need to tell!!


----------



## LinznMilly

ShibaPup said:


> :Arghh:Arghh:Arghh
> 
> I didn't replace a £79.99 part - for him to do exactly the same thing within a couple of days, plus £40 on new harnesses :Bawling I evidently do not learn - anyone need a plug?
> 
> Being barely 5ft with a tall puppy - I have scratches in places I should not have scratches, playing tug with a tall dog that likes to use feet... He is nearly tall as me when he on his back legs. Do I raise thugs?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pair of weirdos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was typing when this came up - DON'T DO IT!!! :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious although more info?! Please!


. "But mum! We was framed!" :Hilarious .



Torin. said:


> Your warning comes too late :Bag Smaller than yours though :Hilarious
> View attachment 468906


Woop woop. Details?


----------



## rona

rona said:


> Gave in, this dog is a tick magnet and I've removed some where near 20 over the last week
> 
> Tick treatment, administered


Arghhhh got 4 off him this morning. I hope the Advantix starts working soon......................


----------



## Torin.

My friend is taking some dslr photos of her next week, so will post an intro thread after that  For now I am attempting to housetrain in the constant rain.


----------



## winnie73

ShibaPup said:


> :Arghh:Arghh:Arghh
> 
> I didn't replace a £79.99 part - for him to do exactly the same thing within a couple of days, plus £40 on new harnesses :Bawling I evidently do not learn - anyone need a plug?
> 
> Being barely 5ft with a tall puppy - I have scratches in places I should not have scratches, playing tug with a tall dog that likes to use feet... He is nearly tall as me when he on his back legs. Do I raise thugs?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pair of weirdos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was typing when this came up - DON'T DO IT!!! :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious although more info?! Please!


how is that squeaky toy doughnut still intact with those two big dogs?.mine last 5 minutes after he had it new before had to take it off him as he ripped a big hole in the side to get the squeaker out.

edit dont know why i can only see a picture of the plug in the quote


----------



## ShibaPup

winnie73 said:


> how is that squeaky toy doughnut still intact with those two big dogs?.mine last 5 minutes after he had it new before had to take it off him as he ripped a big hole in the side to get the squeaker out.
> 
> edit dont know why i can only see a picture of the plug in the quote


Oh toys survive - they only like to destroy MY things, not theirs :Hilarious


----------



## Boxer123

Morning fun Sox's leg is playing up so he was on the lead


----------



## Nicola234

So yesterday I took Charlie out for the day with us, my husband and I work constant night shift, so his walks are mostly at very quiet times without a lot of people about. I took him to a local visitor attraction lots of outdoor walks he was amazing with strangers approaching him which he sometimes struggles with, he let strangers pet him (with my permission, lovely people) I was so proud of him and he enjoyed it, lots of waggy tails lol on the way back to the car we walked by a family with 2 kids, the dad had an umbrella in his hand and put it up like a barrier between Charlie and his kids (Charlie was walking perfectly to heal beside me) which kind of annoyed me, so we went back to the car and went a run to a small village about 1/2 hour away from the walk. Got out of the car and again Charlie walking perfectly to heal beside me, a couple walking towards me crossed the road to avoid him, not sure if it’s his size/colour etc he was perfectly calm, I get it if he’s excitable and looks a bit unpredictable but he was so good and it just pisses me off about people’s perception of him. Anyway he got lots of praise and treats and it’s definitely something I need to do with him more. Does anyone else come across this? Regarding the guy with the umbrella I think some people make their kids scared of dogs, I’ve had some really well mannered kids come up and ask if they can pet him and I think it’s so lovely and these kids have been taught well.


----------



## Boxer123

Nicola234 said:


> So yesterday I took Charlie out for the day with us, my husband and I work constant night shift, so his walks are mostly at very quiet times without a lot of people about. I took him to a local visitor attraction lots of outdoor walks he was amazing with strangers approaching him which he sometimes struggles with, he let strangers pet him (with my permission, lovely people) I was so proud of him and he enjoyed it, lots of waggy tails lol on the way back to the car we walked by a family with 2 kids, the dad had an umbrella in his hand and put it up like a barrier between Charlie and his kids (Charlie was walking perfectly to heal beside me) which kind of annoyed me, so we went back to the car and went a run to a small village about 1/2 hour away from the walk. Got out of the car and again Charlie walking perfectly to heal beside me, a couple walking towards me crossed the road to avoid him, not sure if it's his size/colour etc he was perfectly calm, I get it if he's excitable and looks a bit unpredictable but he was so good and it just pisses me off about people's perception of him. Anyway he got lots of praise and treats and it's definitely something I need to do with him more. Does anyone else come across this? Regarding the guy with the umbrella I think some people make their kids scared of dogs, I've had some really well mannered kids come up and ask if they can pet him and I think it's so lovely and these kids have been taught well.


I've had people pull their children out of Sox way I sometimes joke, 'don't worry he's eaten' strangely enough they don't so much with Loki and he is probably the one to avoid! Sox is a big lump though.


----------



## rona

Nicola234 said:


> Got out of the car and again Charlie walking perfectly to heal beside me, a couple walking towards me crossed the road to avoid him, not sure if it's his size/colour etc he was perfectly calm





Nicola234 said:


> it just pisses me off about people's perception of him


Umm, Covid, they may have been avoiding you.
I actually got ridiculed when I had my last dog and turned to avoid a couple of Staffies coming towards me down a tight alley. They thought it was a reflection on their dogs, but it was a reflection of my dogs advanced age.

The people you met may have been frightened of all dogs, there's quite a few people out there like that.

You think they judged your dog, but wasn't it more you judging them?


----------



## rona

Archie was a star this morning.

Two Standard poodles coming towards us, one black one apricot, just the type to trigger his fear. I let him look a them, crossed the road slowly and got him to face me while they went past ............PERFECT.....a little pull to get going again but I don't mind that as it's fear not aggression that prompts his reactions.

Shortly after, I saw a terrier coming, again we crossed the road. I'd only just got his attention when the terrier let rip, barking hysterically as they went past. Archie nearly broke a couple of times but managed to compose himself and give me his attention  As we set off though, he just had to do a little woof, just to make sure that that damn terrier knew that he wasn't to be trifled with


----------



## Magyarmum

rona said:


> Archie was a star this morning.
> 
> Two Standard poodles coming towards us, one black one apricot, just the type to trigger his fear. I let him look a them, crossed the road slowly and got him to face me while they went past ............PERFECT.....a little pull to get going again but I don't mind that as it's fear not aggression that prompts his reactions.
> 
> Shortly after, I saw a terrier coming, again we crossed the road. I'd only just got his attention when the terrier let rip, barking hysterically as they went past. Archie nearly broke a couple of times but managed to compose himself and give me his attention  As we set off though, he just had to do a little woof, just to make sure that that damn terrier knew that he wasn't to be trifled with


Bless him. I have to laugh sometimes at Gwylim when we're in a similar situation. He tries so hard not to bark but sometimes a little gurgling noise manages to escape. He'll then look at me as if to say "sorry mum I couldn't stop it coming out"


----------



## LinznMilly

winnie73 said:


> how is that squeaky toy doughnut still intact with those two big dogs?.mine last 5 minutes after he had it new before had to take it off him as he ripped a big hole in the side to get the squeaker out.
> 
> edit *dont know why i can only see a picture of the plug in the quote*


The forum automatically collapses quotes to a standard size so they don't take up the whole page. If you tap/click anywhere inside the quote, it'll expand to show the whole post. 



Nicola234 said:


> So yesterday I took Charlie out for the day with us, my husband and I work constant night shift, so his walks are mostly at very quiet times without a lot of people about. I took him to a local visitor attraction lots of outdoor walks he was amazing with strangers approaching him which he sometimes struggles with, he let strangers pet him (with my permission, lovely people) I was so proud of him and he enjoyed it, lots of waggy tails lol on the way back to the car we walked by a family with 2 kids, the dad had an umbrella in his hand and put it up like a barrier between Charlie and his kids (Charlie was walking perfectly to heal beside me) which kind of annoyed me, so we went back to the car and went a run to a small village about 1/2 hour away from the walk. Got out of the car and again Charlie walking perfectly to heal beside me, a couple walking towards me crossed the road to avoid him, not sure if it's his size/colour etc he was perfectly calm, I get it if he's excitable and looks a bit unpredictable but he was so good and it just pisses me off about people's perception of him. Anyway he got lots of praise and treats and it's definitely something I need to do with him more. Does anyone else come across this? Regarding the guy with the umbrella I think some people make their kids scared of dogs, I've had some really well mannered kids come up and ask if they can pet him and I think it's so lovely and these kids have been taught well.


Highly unlikely that Dad brought out an umbrella purely because of your dog.  Chances are, his kids have a fear of dogs in general and he used the umbrella to block the line of sight for his kids. We're increasingly advising people with "reactive" dogs to carry umbrellas for this reason. I don't see why you should take it so personally.

Even if it was because of your dog - it says far more about them than it does about you and your dog.  People are going to do what people are going to do. Shrug and move on.

As for the couple - are you absolutely sure it was to avoid the dog? Couldn't they have been crossing anyway? Or as @rona suggests, because of Covid?



rona said:


> Archie was a star this morning.
> 
> Two Standard poodles coming towards us, one black one apricot, just the type to trigger his fear. I let him look a them, crossed the road slowly and got him to face me while they went past ............PERFECT.....a little pull to get going again but I don't mind that as it's fear not aggression that prompts his reactions.
> 
> Shortly after, I saw a terrier coming, again we crossed the road. I'd only just got his attention when the terrier let rip, barking hysterically as they went past. Archie nearly broke a couple of times but managed to compose himself and give me his attention  As we set off though, he just had to do a little woof, just to make sure that that damn terrier knew that he wasn't to be trifled with


Well done Archie. 

Having a nice morning with my girls today. We've already been for a full toilet break walk. Only saw one other dog walker and he was far enough away not to bother us (apart from Honey letting out an alert bark, but she quickly stopped and recalled, tail wagging).

Back home, gave the girls a kong each, then did some 1-2-1 training with Milly. Both girls are not curled up fast asleep. . . Wish I could join them (bad night's sleep - again).


----------



## Nicola234

LinznMilly said:


> Highly unlikely that Dad brought out an umbrella purely because of your dog.  Chances are, his kids have a fear of dogs in general and he used the umbrella to block the line of sight for his kids. We're increasingly advising people with "reactive" dogs to carry umbrellas for this reason. I don't see why you should take it so personally.
> 
> Even if it was because of your dog - it says far more about them than it does about you and your dog.  People are going to do what people are going to do. Shrug and move on.
> 
> As for the couple - are you absolutely sure it was to avoid the dog? Couldn't they have been crossing anyway? Or as @rona suggests, because of Covid?


Yeah he was walking with the umbrella at his side and raised it up when we walked by, could just be me being a bit paranoid but I don't think so

yeah as I walked out to cross and they went back on the pavement but could have been because of covid as rona suggested

anyway today's a new day, sorry for the rant


----------



## Sarah H

Nicola234 said:


> So yesterday I took Charlie out for the day with us, my husband and I work constant night shift, so his walks are mostly at very quiet times without a lot of people about. I took him to a local visitor attraction lots of outdoor walks he was amazing with strangers approaching him which he sometimes struggles with, he let strangers pet him (with my permission, lovely people) I was so proud of him and he enjoyed it, lots of waggy tails lol on the way back to the car we walked by a family with 2 kids, the dad had an umbrella in his hand and put it up like a barrier between Charlie and his kids (Charlie was walking perfectly to heal beside me) which kind of annoyed me, so we went back to the car and went a run to a small village about 1/2 hour away from the walk. Got out of the car and again Charlie walking perfectly to heal beside me, a couple walking towards me crossed the road to avoid him, not sure if it's his size/colour etc he was perfectly calm, I get it if he's excitable and looks a bit unpredictable but he was so good and it just pisses me off about people's perception of him. Anyway he got lots of praise and treats and it's definitely something I need to do with him more. Does anyone else come across this? Regarding the guy with the umbrella I think some people make their kids scared of dogs, I've had some really well mannered kids come up and ask if they can pet him and I think it's so lovely and these kids have been taught well.


It probably had nothing to do with your dog, just that they didn't want to pass you. When covid started I had people literally pull their jumpers and coats up over their noses when we had to pass on a narrow path when dog walking, if I'd been paranoid I'd have thought I must have smelt really bad :Stinkyfeet



rona said:


> Umm, Covid, they may have been avoiding you.
> I actually got ridiculed when I had my last dog and turned to avoid a couple of Staffies coming towards me down a tight alley. They thought it was a reflection on their dogs, but it was a reflection of my dogs advanced age.
> 
> The people you met may have been frightened of all dogs, there's quite a few people out there like that.
> 
> You think they judged your dog, but wasn't it more you judging them?


Exactly. I cross the road with my cute fluffy dog because she's the one likely to kick off when she's in a restricted space, no matter what dog is coming towards me. And with covid I think people are quite sensible to avoid any unnecessary close contact when walking down the pavement.


----------



## Beth78

Whisp had a good morning of running, jumping and recall.
https://youtube.com/shorts/ulE1I6raCW0?feature=share


----------



## Boxer123

Beth78 said:


> Whisp had a good morning of running, jumping and recall.
> https://youtube.com/shorts/ulE1I6raCW0?feature=share
> 
> View attachment 469063
> View attachment 469064
> View attachment 469065


I recognise those woods  thats a great first photo she looks happy.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Left the holiday cottage this morning and stopped for lunch at a pub near Snape Maltings.

Jack was out of control, as usual!.....












It was really cold, wet and windy so he was well wrapped up as we were outside under a marquee.

He's now happily ensconced on "his" sofa at home ....










I think his holidaying days are over now tbh  He really doesn't enjoy car journeys any more (we went to Norfolk from Essex, 2hr 15m, stopping halfway) and getting in and out is becoming increasingly tricky with his arthritis. Having such long legs, getting him up onto the backseat in the Kuga is difficult.

We fit a dog sling and give him a soft bed, but he's not happy 

We tried travelling him in the boot on a comfy bed on the way back from the beach on Thursday as it's easier to get him in and out by lifting him. He lays comfortably while we're static and has a snooze but when travelling he's up and down like a yo-yo and it's too wobbly.

So I think car journeys are going to be short, in my low slung Fiat which he can get into more easily, and only for essential trips such as the vet and to get his nails trimmed.

OH and I will have to make do with day trips out from home in future, and my son or friend can be around to tend to Jack's needs so he can just chill at home.


----------



## rona

Lurcherlad said:


> I think his holidaying days are over now tbh  He really doesn't enjoy car journeys any more


Life starts to get pretty restricted for a while


----------



## Lurcherlad

rona said:


> Life starts to get pretty restricted for a while


Actually, it will be easier than travelling with him tbh 

We took so many rugs (he hates hard floors) and fleeces (he loves sofas and beds), plus his comfy bed and extra foam mattress, that OH had to leave his fishing gear at home!


----------



## Boxer123

Lurcherlad said:


> Left the holiday cottage this morning and stopped for lunch at a pub near Snape Maltings.
> 
> Jack was out of control, as usual!.....
> 
> View attachment 469082
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was really cold, wet and windy so he was well wrapped up as we were outside under a marquee.
> 
> He's now happily ensconced on "his" sofa at home ....
> 
> View attachment 469083
> 
> 
> I think his holidaying days are over now tbh  He really doesn't enjoy car journeys any more (we went to Norfolk from Essex, 2hr 15m, stopping halfway) and getting in and out is becoming increasingly tricky with his arthritis. Having such long legs, getting him up onto the backseat in the Kuga is difficult.
> 
> We fit a dog sling and give him a soft bed, but he's not happy
> 
> We tried travelling him in the boot on a comfy bed on the way back from the beach on Thursday as it's easier to get him in and out by lifting him. He lays comfortably while we're static and has a snooze but when travelling he's up and down like a yo-yo and it's too wobbly.
> 
> So I think car journeys are going to be short, in my low slung Fiat which he can get into more easily, and only for essential trips such as the vet and to get his nails trimmed.
> 
> OH and I will have to make do with day trips out from home in future, and my son or friend can be around to tend to Jack's needs so he can just chill at home.


Jack is very loved lucky boy.


----------



## Kaily

_Jack was out of control, as usual!....._

I think you need to get a behaviourist in.

Pity he didn't take to the boot, a lot more room for him to stretch out there. But they know what they like. He is lucky to have considerate owners to take care of his needs in his older years.


----------



## Nicola234

Charlie taking advantage of me being off work tonight


----------



## O2.0

Since Penny got her own walk (photo dump in her progress thread) I took Bates on one of our walks off our property in to the back woods. There's an old logging road that's great for him to meander on. We decided to go off-road a little up the creek and then at one point we had to cross it to get back to the logging road. 

Bates' rear end is not what it used to be, nor is mine for that matter. So picture this. 5 minutes of trying to find a bank we could both make it up with a crossing I could make without getting wet feet. Find it, I convince Bates he can make it up, he starts, I have to shove/haul him the rest of the way, he makes it, feels pretty proud and turns around to look down at me encouraging me up. But he's right at the edge, slap in the way or where I need to scramble to get a foothold and he's no help hauling my fat ass up the bank. So I get a fit of giggles looking at his grinning face looking down at me, fall back down the bank, he starts coming down, I have to convince him to stay up there, damn took me enough effort to get him up there in the first place. Somehow we both made it but had to sit and giggle and gather ourselves for a minute :Hilarious

We really shouldn't be left to our own devices.


----------



## DanWalkersmum

I've noticed when we walk along a busy road if we are going in the same direction as the traffic Dan's tail goes down and he pulls on the lead as if he needs to escape, if we are facing the traffic though he is ok, tail up and loose lead all the way. As we live close to the town centre we do have to use a short stretch of the main road that faces the "wrong" way. I am just curious if this is a common thing with dogs? Incidentally he doesn't like anyone behind us when we are walking and turns round regularly until they pass or change direction, especially if we are on a narrowish path/walkway.


----------



## Jason25

Lurcherlad said:


> I'd keep any opened frankfurters in a sealed container in the fridge for a week, but replace the brine with fresh water every few days.
> 
> Does she like liver cake? I've been making my own lately and it works out cheap and makes a large quantity. Best of all you can control the ingredients. Jack loves it.


I didn't expect to use the tin so quickly, I can use a tin without needing to freeze so that's good 

Yeah she eats liver cake but hot dog is her favourite she is really driven for a piece lol.

I still got some liver cake in the freezer I think, I must have a look


----------



## Jason25

I went B&M today and got some dog toys and a dog pool, she doesn't like swimming or going in water deeper than her toes so hopefully I can build some confidence in the summer with it 

Squeaky ball is strong and so far daisy proof  









I got this hide and treat thing, not really sure how to use it, do you fill all compartments with treats or just 1 or 2 so they have to search for it?? 









This is the swimming pool they are usually £20ish in other pet shops so worth a go right?? It was only £10 









I got this floating toy to use trying to get her into the pool :Hilarious









They got some good stuff for dogs in there at the moment


----------



## rottiemum

B&M is great! Just went and got a couple of those squeaky balls for Chase. They are good for a game, but if he's left with it, he will chew and chew until he destroys it.
I save them for the private field where we can play fetch. 
Nothing is Chase proof in the end! :Hilarious


----------



## Jason25

rottiemum said:


> B&M is great! Just went and got a couple of those squeaky balls for Chase. They are good for a game, but if he's left with it, he will chew and chew until he destroys it.
> I save them for the private field where we can play fetch.
> Nothing is Chase proof in the end! :Hilarious


I found one at the field we rented the other day, same as the scooby doo ball in the photo but smaller, like a tennis ball size and she loved it, she usually rips up the tennis ball but this one she pranced about with it :Hilarious

The bone hide and treat puzzle thing is a work in progress, first try she did it properly picked the cups out and ate the treats, just tried it now she picked the whole bone up and dropped it with the treats going everywhere :Shifty:Hilarious


----------



## Teddy-dog

Zooming lurchers today!!!


----------



## rottiemum

Jason25 said:


> I found one at the field we rented the other day, same as the scooby doo ball in the photo but smaller, like a tennis ball size and she loved it, she usually rips up the tennis ball but this one she pranced about with it :Hilarious
> 
> The bone hide and treat puzzle thing is a work in progress, first try she did it properly picked the cups out and ate the treats, just tried it now she picked the whole bone up and dropped it with the treats going everywhere :Shifty:Hilarious


Chase has a couple of the smaller Scooby doo balls but they are smaller than a tennis ball and his mouth is huge, so I'm afraid he'll choke on one. I was happy to discover the bigger ones!


----------



## Magyarmum

The head gardener and chief waterer working in the veggie patch this morning.


----------



## Arny

Jason25 said:


> I went B&M today and got some dog toys and a dog pool, she doesn't like swimming or going in water deeper than her toes so hopefully I can build some confidence in the summer with it
> 
> Squeaky ball is strong and so far daisy proof
> View attachment 469146
> 
> 
> I got this hide and treat thing, not really sure how to use it, do you fill all compartments with treats or just 1 or 2 so they have to search for it??
> View attachment 469147
> 
> 
> This is the swimming pool they are usually £20ish in other pet shops so worth a go right?? It was only £10
> View attachment 469148
> 
> 
> I got this floating toy to use trying to get her into the pool :Hilarious
> View attachment 469149
> 
> 
> They got some good stuff for dogs in there at the moment


She won't know what's hit her.

I bought Tilly this in the hopes it reduced evening pacing, it didn't but she enjoys it and I think it's the first thing I've found that she actually does.
She doesn't play with normal toys at all.


----------



## Jason25

rottiemum said:


> Chase has a couple of the smaller Scooby doo balls but they are smaller than a tennis ball and his mouth is huge, so I'm afraid he'll choke on one. I was happy to discover the bigger ones!





Arny said:


> She won't know what's hit her.
> 
> I bought Tilly this in the hopes it reduced evening pacing, it didn't but she enjoys it and I think it's the first thing I've found that she actually does.
> She doesn't play with normal toys at all.
> View attachment 469182


She's been waiting by the toy box since we got back, she's obsessed with the squeaky ball  I don't mind it squeaking while we are playing but I ain't sitting here listening to her squeak it all day :Hilarious

Does Tilly enjoy these feeding enrichment toys? Theres a shop called the 'Range' where the pet stuff is they sell a cyber rubber ball that has a hole in, you stuff treats in it and doggo has to push it around with its nose to get the treats to fall out.

I think it's excellent, it's very durable, daisy tried to break into it to get the treats out and failed to bite through it, it goes flat in her mouth then goes back to its normal shape lol.

I know it might not be ideal if you're trying to stop evening pacing but I suppose it could be like a little job for her, like she's doing something instead of mindlessly pacing?

I also give a small piece of buffalo skin in the evenings, lasts about 30 minutes and really exhausts her


----------



## Kaily

Squeaky balls only come out sometimes in my house! Keeps them special too.


----------



## Boxer123

Kaily said:


> Squeaky balls only come out sometimes in my house! Keeps them special too.


You could not live with Loki he lives to squeak.


----------



## rottiemum

Oh this dog!!
We have turned all our door handles upside down because he could open doors...but now he has managed to either figure out how to do it from underneath, or he's messed it up so that it just opens...
Going to have to get round knobs..:Hilarious


----------



## Kaily

Boxer123 said:


> You could not live with Loki he lives to squeak.


I did think of Loki and the broccoli as I typed :Hilarious. Alfie and Daisy would squeak all day if I allowed it. No, just no. :Arghh


----------



## Boxer123

rottiemum said:


> Oh this dog!!
> We have turned all our door handles upside down because he could open doors...but now he has managed to either figure out how to do it from underneath, or he's messed it up so that it just opens...
> Going to have to get round knobs..:Hilarious


Or just give up like I have and never close a door again. Loki prefers open plan.


----------



## rottiemum

Boxer123 said:


> Or just give up like I have and never close a door again. Loki prefers open plan.


I have no doubt Chase would prefer open plan as well...then he could raid the rubbish in the kitchen and the bathroom, destroy anything plastic and eat any tissues he found...:Woot


----------



## Boxer123

rottiemum said:


> I have no doubt Chase would prefer open plan as well...then he could raid the rubbish in the kitchen and the bathroom, destroy anything plastic and eat any tissues he found...:Woot


Oh dear Chase!


----------



## Boxer123

After the highs come the terrifying lows.


----------



## MissKittyKat

rottiemum said:


> Oh this dog!!
> We have turned all our door handles upside down because he could open doors...but now he has managed to either figure out how to do it from underneath, or he's messed it up so that it just opens...
> Going to have to get round knobs..:Hilarious


I had to do this because of my cat and also put child locks on their food cupboard. He's a right pickle but I'm sure his older sister was apart of the planning!

Woody would have just looked on a bit dazed and confused!


----------



## rottiemum

MissKittyKat said:


> I had to do this because of my cat and also put child locks on their food cupboard. He's a right pickle but I'm sure his older sister was apart of the planning!
> 
> Woody would have just looked on a bit dazed and confused!


Yes i can see that in our future as well...the way he eyes up the fridge I'm sure he's working out how to open it...


----------



## Kaily

rottiemum said:


> Oh this dog!!
> We have turned all our door handles upside down because he could open doors...but now he has managed to either figure out how to do it from underneath, or he's messed it up so that it just opens...
> Going to have to get round knobs..:Hilarious


I had a border collie that could and would open all the doors, in the end we put locks on the important ones.


----------



## rottiemum

Kaily said:


> I had a border collie that could and would open all the doors, in the end we put locks on the important ones.


I think we may have to!


----------



## rottiemum

It's a good thing he's cute...


----------



## Arny

Jason25 said:


> Does Tilly enjoy these feeding enrichment toys? Theres a shop called the 'Range' where the pet stuff is they sell a cyber rubber ball that has a hole in, you stuff treats in it and doggo has to push it around with its nose to get the treats to fall out.
> 
> I think it's excellent, it's very durable, daisy tried to break into it to get the treats out and failed to bite through it, it goes flat in her mouth then goes back to its normal shape lol.
> 
> I know it might not be ideal if you're trying to stop evening pacing but I suppose it could be like a little job for her, like she's doing something instead of mindlessly pacing?
> 
> I also give a small piece of buffalo skin in the evenings, lasts about 30 minutes and really exhausts her


I'll have to have a look. I don't have a range anywhere near but will see if they do delivery.
I only tried a kong and this but she won't lie down with a kong so I can't make it too difficult and I realised she's allergic the peanut butter! I don't have any ideas what else to bind her food with to stuff it.
Besides if it is too difficult she gives up.
Buffalo skin might be good too, I've not found anything that lasts her that long and she's not particular, can't think of the word but put it this way she spends a while just chewing a carrot end.
Where do you buy it?


----------



## Magyarmum

Arny said:


> I'll have to have a look. I don't have a range anywhere near but will see if they do delivery.
> I only tried a kong and this but she won't lie down with a kong so I can't make it too difficult and I realised she's allergic the peanut butter! I don't have any ideas what else to bind her food with to stuff it.
> Besides if it is too difficult she gives up.
> Buffalo skin might be good too, I've not found anything that lasts her that long and she's not particular, can't think of the word but put it this way she spends a while just chewing a carrot end.
> Where do you buy it?


In the hot weather I used to make Georgina yoghourt mixed with liver pate frozen in an ice cube container. She wasn't interested in kongs or most toys or chews but these she really loved.


----------



## Boxer123

I spotted this wild beast in the bushes at the end of my garden.


----------



## Magyarmum

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 469207
> I spotted this wild beast in the bushes at the end of my garden.


I find wild beasties hiding in the bushes all the time. There's a white one (a rabbit perhaps?), a black one (a panther?) and there used to be one that looked like a hippo wearing a fur coat.


----------



## Boxer123

Magyarmum said:


> I find wild beasties hiding in the bushes all the time. There's a white one (a rabbit perhaps?), a black one (a panther?) and the used to be one that looked like a hippo wearing a fur coat.


It's very disconcerting I think he may be of the Tasmanian Devil variety.


----------



## Magyarmum

Boxer123 said:


> It's very disconcerting I think he may be of the Tasmanian Devil variety.


Oh definitely a Tasmanian Devil. It's all the rain we've had that brings them out of their burrows.


----------



## rona

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 469207
> I spotted this wild beast in the bushes at the end of my garden.


Are you taking part in no mow May?


----------



## Boxer123

rona said:


> Are you taking part in no mow May?


Never mind no mow May try no mow 2021 my garden is a crazy out of control beast. I have lots of bees though


----------



## rona

Boxer123 said:


> Never mind no mow May try no mow 2021 my garden is a crazy out of control beast. I have lots of bees though


That's a proper garden then, Bees are so important. Keep it up


----------



## Boxer123

rona said:


> That's a proper garden then, Bees are so important. Keep it up


I threw wild flower seeds down and they have spouted. We have loads going on blackberry bushes, poppy's, bluebells.


----------



## MissKittyKat

We've been to the beach. Someone was posing again!


----------



## Jason25

Arny said:


> I'll have to have a look. I don't have a range anywhere near but will see if they do delivery.
> I only tried a kong and this but she won't lie down with a kong so I can't make it too difficult and I realised she's allergic the peanut butter! I don't have any ideas what else to bind her food with to stuff it.
> Besides if it is too difficult she gives up.
> Buffalo skin might be good too, I've not found anything that lasts her that long and she's not particular, can't think of the word but put it this way she spends a while just chewing a carrot end.
> Where do you buy it?


I get mine from a small pet shop called hearts pet supplies, it comes as a sheet of skin, the exact name it comes under is xl buffalo skin, it's good stuff I chop bits off in 2" strips with a saw and it lasts from 20 minutes to an hour. she's a really strong chewer, we've tried things in the past like braids, ears, pizzle etc but this stuff lasts the longest lol


----------



## Jason25

Dog field yesterday, recall training was the plan but we ended up playing fetch, chilling on the bench and more fetch for an hour 
































































In the end she just lied in the grass chewing the ball :Hilarious


----------



## Kaily

Even when I throw the ball in the other direction Alfie manages to mug Daisy.


----------



## Magyarmum

Kaily said:


> Even when I throw the ball in the other direction Alfie manages to mug Daisy.


Can't see the video. It says it's private


----------



## Kaily

Magyarmum said:


> Can't see the video. It says it's private


Is it working now?


----------



## Jason25

Kaily said:


> Is it working now?


its viewable for me now


----------



## LinznMilly

Sunbathing? Or receiving Devine messages from Max? :Angelic :Angelic :Hilarious :Hilarious









"Back down to The Land ofthe Living, Message received ... maybe understood, but you may need to remind me in a minute or two";


----------



## Magyarmum

Gwylim deserves a gold star for being such an obedient little Schnauzer boy.

He spotted a grass snake wriggling its way across the veggie patch and was just about to pounce on it when his mum (me) told him "argh argh" which means "leave it" which he immediately did.

The snake quickly hid under a lettuce!


----------



## catz4m8z

Gold star for Gwylim for sure! What a good boy!


I dont get a gold star today.....came back from walking Adam in the park and heard a bark from the garden. Yup, Id gone out and left somebody outside!:Shy
Luckily we had just gone for a quick 15 mins and not a full walk but poor Heidi, stuck outside and abandoned!:Bag


----------



## Magyarmum

catz4m8z said:


> Gold star for Gwylim for sure! What a good boy!
> 
> I dont get a gold star today.....came back from walking Adam in the park and heard a bark from the garden. Yup, Id gone out and left somebody outside!:Shy
> Luckily we had just gone for a quick 15 mins and not a full walk but poor Heidi, stuck outside and abandoned!:Bag


Cruel Mum! You deserve a black mark for that and 100 lines saying "I must be kind to Heidi".

Mind you I can't talk because I'm always locking Gwylim in the woodshed or between the two front doors. Tell him it's all his fault for being black!


----------



## catz4m8z

Magyarmum said:


> Mind you I can't talk because I'm always locking Gwylim in the woodshed or between the two front doors. Tell him it's all his fault for being black!


Oh no!! Locked in the woodshed by his cruel mum!? That sounds like the start of a bad daytime tv movie! LOL:Hilarious

I really have no excuses for Heidi...out of all the dogs she is the one who considers outdoors a necessary evil and avoids it as much as possible.


----------



## pinklizzy

I know I read it here all the time and have done the puppy stage twice before but now mine are 11 and 6, I had completely and utterly forgotten both how sharp pupy teeth are and how quickly the little sharks find things that you think you'd moved out of reach! I'm exhausted after only 2 days :Yawn


----------



## Boxer123

Sox couldn't be happier the suns out !


----------



## Nonnie

Mostly from today, but a few from yesterday. We've covered over 36 miles so far this weekend (and currently hold the lead on a particular Strava segment, beating a bunch of runners!)

20210530_093314 by Ned Ster, on Flickr
20210530_093955 by Ned Ster, on Flickr
20210530_100108 by Ned Ster, on Flickr
20210530_102928 by Ned Ster, on Flickr
20210529_123435 by Ned Ster, on Flickr

I cannot describe how badly this smelt:
20210529_115945 by Ned Ster, on Flickr


----------



## Kaily

Beautiful sunny day. Out walking/playing for 3 hours.


----------



## Sarah H

Nonnie said:


> Mostly from today, but a few from yesterday. We've covered over 36 miles so far this weekend (and currently hold the lead on a particular Strava segment, beating a bunch of runners!)
> 
> 20210530_093314 by Ned Ster, on Flickr
> 20210530_093955 by Ned Ster, on Flickr
> 20210530_100108 by Ned Ster, on Flickr
> 20210530_102928 by Ned Ster, on Flickr
> 20210529_123435 by Ned Ster, on Flickr
> 
> I cannot describe how badly this smelt:
> 20210529_115945 by Ned Ster, on Flickr


Wow that's a lot of ground covered! 
That's an interesting find, he didn't decide to have it as a snack did he?
Or was that one of the runners you wanted to beat??? :Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Nonnie

Sarah H said:


> Wow that's a lot of ground covered!
> That's an interesting find, he didn't decide to have it as a snack did he?
> Or was that one of the runners you wanted to beat??? :Hilarious:Hilarious


He just likes to carry and then bury thankfully. I had to toss this in some nettles (whilst holding my breath) as we were coming up to a road.

Its getting quite common to find dead deer now. Im not sure if they are being killed by dogs, poached, or its simply nature. This was the third one of the week.


----------



## rona

Nonnie said:


> He just likes to carry and then bury thankfully. I had to toss this in some nettles (whilst holding my breath) as we were coming up to a road.
> 
> Its getting quite common to find dead deer now. Im not sure if they are being killed by dogs, poached, or its simply nature. This was the third one of the week.


A lot of confused yearlings out there at the moment. Mums have pushed them away while they have this years young!
Saw a doe with twin fawns yesterday morning


----------



## Jason25

I think for the last 2 or 3 days now we’ve been a bit naughty. We’ve done an hour walk in the mornings then had a bbq at lunch time and ate bbq food and drank cider for the rest of the day :Hilarious

Daisy is snoozing off her morning walk and I’ve just cleaned the bbq, firing it up at lunch time, chicken breast for daisy, kebabs, burgers and hotdogs for me and my friend :Hilarious:Hilarious

Oh by the way the pool I bought... daisy hates it. Won’t step in it and won’t retrieve a ball that’s floating in it. Nudges the ball with her nose, sees it bobs under, looks at me and woofs :Hilarious

Hope everyone is enjoying this lovely weather!!!


----------



## Beth78

We've been running in the woods this morning, perfect weather for the woods.
https://youtube.com/shorts/3AF3f_HwHvs?feature=share


----------



## Nonnie

Early one today cos its going to get hot. Ned wasnt happy as the Star Wars set was empty - not even a security guard, which was worrying considering all the equipment thats right next to the road.

20210531_054603 by Ned Ster, on Flickr
20210531_062706 by Ned Ster, on Flickr
20210531_064729 by Ned Ster, on Flickr
20210531_065503 by Ned Ster, on Flickr
20210531_065138 by Ned Ster, on Flickr
20210531_073700 by Ned Ster, on Flickr
20210531_083737 by Ned Ster, on Flickr
20210531_100929 by Ned Ster, on Flickr


----------



## Nonnie

rona said:


> A lot of confused yearlings out there at the moment. Mums have pushed them away while they have this years young!
> Saw a doe with twin fawns yesterday morning


At least two of the dead ones ive found were mature bucks. Might simply have been their time; they have to die at some point i suppose.

Last year a pair of labs took down and killed two deer in front of horrified motorists, i found a fawn that had been mauled and another walker found an adult that had been attacked and was still alive.

There is a real problem with out of control dogs (and the volume of them, especially around the Hurtwood areas that are so popular. So many people are using GPS collars instead of training too. I suppose they think their dog is safe due to the vastness of the forests, but dont stop to consider what their dog might get up to.


----------



## Kaily

Nonnie said:


> Early one today cos its going to get hot. Ned wasnt happy as the Star Wars set was empty - not even a security guard, which was worrying considering all the equipment thats right next to the road.
> 
> 20210531_054603 by Ned Ster, on Flickr
> 20210531_062706 by Ned Ster, on Flickr
> 20210531_064729 by Ned Ster, on Flickr
> 20210531_065503 by Ned Ster, on Flickr
> 20210531_065138 by Ned Ster, on Flickr
> 20210531_073700 by Ned Ster, on Flickr
> 20210531_083737 by Ned Ster, on Flickr
> 20210531_100929 by Ned Ster, on Flickr


Lovely pictures, what a beautiful location.


----------



## Sarah H

Jason25 said:


> I think for the last 2 or 3 days now we've been a bit naughty. We've done an hour walk in the mornings then had a bbq at lunch time and ate bbq food and drank cider for the rest of the day :Hilarious
> 
> Daisy is snoozing off her morning walk and I've just cleaned the bbq, firing it up at lunch time, chicken breast for daisy, kebabs, burgers and hotdogs for me and my friend :Hilarious:Hilarious
> 
> Oh by the way the pool I bought... daisy hates it. Won't step in it and won't retrieve a ball that's floating in it. Nudges the ball with her nose, sees it bobs under, looks at me and woofs :Hilarious
> 
> Hope everyone is enjoying this lovely weather!!!


To be honest it sounds like a perfect bank holiday weekend!! (Said begrudgingly by someone who has worked over the weekend and is spending today doing f-all).

In regards to the pool start off with no water in it and get her having fun playing in it empty so it becomes a fun object. Then you can add the tiniest bit of water and build up as her confidence increases. 
Pretty sure staffies melt if they get wet, so it's probably self-preservation :Hilarious


----------



## Magyarmum

Sarah H said:


> To be honest it sounds like a perfect bank holiday weekend!! (Said begrudgingly by someone who has worked over the weekend and is spending today doing f-all).
> 
> In regards to the pool start off with no water in it and get her having fun playing in it empty so it becomes a fun object. Then you can add the tiniest bit of water and build up as her confidence increases.
> Pretty sure staffies melt if they get wet, so it's probably self-preservation :Hilarious


I think it's any dog whose breed begins with S because I've got two Schnauzers and my late Shar-Pei hated water Georgina was convinced that water is highly toxic and if one drop of rain touched you you'd disappear into the ether.


----------



## Magyarmum

We only managed a quick walk today, literally round the block and that was it! This morning Tamas and his father arrived to cut the grass and after they'd finished saw and chop logs. They didn't finish until lunchtime and I still couldn't leave the house because I was waiting for the postman to arrive. By the time we finally managed to get out the sky was black and it was spotting with rain and blowing a cold wind.

Better luck tomorrow I hope.


----------



## ShibaPup

I'm losing my mind - nearly two weeks without a proper walk. Kinda having to use a lead as a slip lead to take them out but it isn't ok for an actual walk.

Teeny bit disappointed - I did ask beforehand how long for them and I was told within 2 weeks... I emailed Thursday just to ask if I could expect them this week, as it would've been 2 weeks yesterday. With it being a bank holiday etc... and I understand things can crop up but haven't had a reply, again trying to put it down to the bank holiday weekend.



Jason25 said:


> I think for the last 2 or 3 days now we've been a bit naughty. We've done an hour walk in the mornings then had a bbq at lunch time and ate bbq food and drank cider for the rest of the day :Hilarious
> 
> Daisy is snoozing off her morning walk and I've just cleaned the bbq, firing it up at lunch time, chicken breast for daisy, kebabs, burgers and hotdogs for me and my friend :Hilarious:Hilarious
> 
> Oh by the way the pool I bought... daisy hates it. Won't step in it and won't retrieve a ball that's floating in it. Nudges the ball with her nose, sees it bobs under, looks at me and woofs :Hilarious
> 
> Hope everyone is enjoying this lovely weather!!!


You can have Lily - she'll show Daisy how to enjoy water :Hilarious You can have spots too :Hilarious


----------



## Magyarmum

As the sun is shining Grisha's decided to take his belongings outside to air.


----------



## Jason25

Sarah H said:


> To be honest it sounds like a perfect bank holiday weekend!! (Said begrudgingly by someone who has worked over the weekend and is spending today doing f-all).
> 
> In regards to the pool start off with no water in it and get her having fun playing in it empty so it becomes a fun object. Then you can add the tiniest bit of water and build up as her confidence increases.
> Pretty sure staffies melt if they get wet, so it's probably self-preservation :Hilarious





ShibaPup said:


> I'm losing my mind - nearly two weeks without a proper walk. Kinda having to use a lead as a slip lead to take them out but it isn't ok for an actual walk.
> 
> Teeny bit disappointed - I did ask beforehand how long for them and I was told within 2 weeks... I emailed Thursday just to ask if I could expect them this week, as it would've been 2 weeks yesterday. With it being a bank holiday etc... and I understand things can crop up but haven't had a reply, again trying to put it down to the bank holiday weekend.
> 
> You can have Lily - she'll show Daisy how to enjoy water :Hilarious You can have spots too :Hilarious


It was a good weekend I've got a bit burnt by the sun :Hilarious daisy seemed pleased with it all tho 








Thanks for the tips I will try her without it first  she has such a fear of water I remember when she was a puppy I took her to a stream with my mates staffy Jasper, she was zooming up and down the stream so she went in after him got wet up to the toes and ran back out :Hilarious she has improved a little, she will now go in up to about an inch :Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Magyarmum

A few photos from our walk today. I take the boys separately because Grisha is a ditherer and faffs around unlike Gwylim who enjoys a brisk walk and gets annoyed with his bruvver. I had them on short leads because I wasn't sure whether the cart track would still be muddy. Lovely to find it's dried out so long lines for the boys next time!

On our way....










A thorough investigation needs to be done










I like searching in hedges










Shall we go this way?


----------



## Rosie64

Can't take Chip for a walk today so as it is a lovely day I threw a few treats in the garden for a search and find 




































I can't find any more Mum help me look pleeeaaase










I got up to make a cuppa and he nicked my seat lol


----------



## Jason25

I suppose I’m looking for some reassurance from like minded people, I’m gonna be starting a new job Friday, it’s temporary but it’s 12 hour days, 3am start, will need to be up at 1.45am so my bed time is going to be quite early.

during the 12 hours my mum is going to collect daisy in the morning and take her to hers and I’m gonna pick her up when I finish. She will probably only have a half hour to maybe an hour evening walk when I finish. My mum won’t be able to walk her but can play in the garden.

she should be fine with this right?? It’s only for 12 weeks and the money is too good to pass lol


----------



## Boxer123

Jason25 said:


> I suppose I'm looking for some reassurance from like minded people, I'm gonna be starting a new job Friday, it's temporary but it's 12 hour days, 3am start, will need to be up at 1.45am so my bed time is going to be quite early.
> 
> during the 12 hours my mum is going to collect daisy in the morning and take her to hers and I'm gonna pick her up when I finish. She will probably only have a half hour to maybe an hour evening walk when I finish. My mum won't be able to walk her but can play in the garden.
> 
> she should be fine with this right?? It's only for 12 weeks and the money is too good to pass lol


I'm sure she will be fine and have lots of fun with your mum. You on the other hand working those hours


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Jason25 said:


> I suppose I'm looking for some reassurance from like minded people, I'm gonna be starting a new job Friday, it's temporary but it's 12 hour days, 3am start, will need to be up at 1.45am so my bed time is going to be quite early.
> 
> during the 12 hours my mum is going to collect daisy in the morning and take her to hers and I'm gonna pick her up when I finish. She will probably only have a half hour to maybe an hour evening walk when I finish. My mum won't be able to walk her but can play in the garden.
> 
> she should be fine with this right?? It's only for 12 weeks and the money is too good to pass lol


I hope you get day or two off


----------



## Jason25

Boxer123 said:


> I'm sure she will be fine and have lots of fun with your mum. You on the other hand working those hours


That's what I'm hoping and she will be with my mum all day as well, she won't be left on her own much 


DanWalkersmum said:


> I hope you get day or two off


Yeah I should have 2 - 3 days off a week then rest on if that makes sense.

I plan on buying a camper van for us afterwards and do a bit of travelling around the uk


----------



## Sarah H

Jason25 said:


> That's what I'm hoping and she will be with my mum all day as well, she won't be left on her own much
> 
> Yeah I should have 2 - 3 days off a week then rest on if that makes sense.
> 
> I plan on buying a camper van for us afterwards and do a bit of travelling around the uk


Sounds like she will be fine if you have a few days off. I reckon she'll love being a camping dog!


----------



## rona

Jason25 said:


> during the 12 hours my mum is going to collect daisy in the morning and take her to hers and I'm gonna pick her up when I finish. She will probably only have a half hour to maybe an hour evening walk when I finish. My mum won't be able to walk her but can play in the garden.
> 
> she should be fine with this right??


Oh My beware the doggy gran 

She will love it and be spoiled rotten...............best time for you to work, in the heat of the summer.
You'll probably be better walking her before you go to work rather than when you get home


----------



## Magyarmum

It was hot, hot, hot yesterday so we went to a large shady park just out of the city centre to do our training. No sooner started our walk than we met a man walking a Border Collie, a Chi and a tiny Yorkie. The boys and the BC said "hello" but were rather taken aback when the Chi barked at them and were completely ignored by the Yorkie! A few minutes later a lady with a handsome King Charles Cavalier Spaniel came walking past. We stopped to chat whilst the three boys got to know each other in a very polite and gentlemanly fashion.

As it's not often that my two get to meet other dogs Gabor thought it might be a good idea to ask one of his clients who lives next to the park if her small dog would like to join us to do some training. Csipi is a little mixed breed terrier with a lovely personality. Grisha took to him immediately, but unfortunately Csipi is small and black and is everything that Gwylim hates and he made it quite plain that he didn't want Csipi anywhere near him!. So I kept Gwylim on his lead whilst we watched the other two having a blast! My funny little man doesn't enjoy boisterous play anyway and I think he was quite relieved to stay with me. Anyway now for some photos!

Nepkert Park










Two noses are better than one.










Grisha saying hello to Csipi










Who going to chase who?










Gwylim : I prefer not to watch you making an idiot of yourself Grisha.










He, himself










And on the way back to the car we said hello to the Border Collie we'd met earlier.


----------



## Jason25

Sarah H said:


> Sounds like she will be fine if you have a few days off. I reckon she'll love being a camping dog!


I think it would make a nice change for us both, living differently will probably do us good and hopefully teach daisy the world isn't as scary as she thinks :Hilarious



rona said:


> Oh My beware the doggy gran
> 
> She will love it and be spoiled rotten...............best time for you to work, in the heat of the summer.
> You'll probably be better walking her before you go to work rather than when you get home


My mum loves her , she says having her over is like having a dog again but without all the responsibilities :Hilarious

There was some confusion about the job I was going to start and the money I thought I would be getting is actually before tax not after so I'm not taking it now, camper van is still a go though but might see if we can do it early next year and spend this year earning/saving up, I do plan on buying a van and converting it myself so should work out a bit cheaper


----------



## rona

Jason25 said:


> My mum loves her , she says having her over is like having a dog again but without all the responsibilities :Hilarious


Oh I wasn't worried about them getting on, just you getting back a very very spoiled or fat dog


----------



## Jason25

rona said:


> Oh I wasn't worried about them getting on, just you getting back a very very spoiled or fat dog


You know my mum too well :Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Jason25

Lots of scratches yesterday, she just couldn't get enough :Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## rona

Jason25 said:


> Lots of scratches yesterday, she just couldn't get enough :Hilarious:Hilarious


I'm not a Staffy type of person, just every now and then, one seems special. I even once judged a companion dog show and shocked myself by giving a Staffy best in show.............couldn't have been any other dog even though I'm a gundog fan.

Daisy is one of those few that have taken my heart, she is just scrumptious, I'd love to squish/kiss that big face


----------



## Boxer123

The boxers had lots of fun this morning in the rain, they managed to knock me over and send me flying. Came to check on me and then carried on zooming.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 469798
> View attachment 469799
> View attachment 469800
> View attachment 469801
> View attachment 469802
> View attachment 469803
> The boxers had lots of fun this morning in the rain, they managed to knock me over and send me flying. Came to check on me and then carried on zooming.


Ooooppppssss, hope you are ok!


----------



## Boxer123

MissKittyKat said:


> Ooooppppssss, hope you are ok!


I'm fine quite used to boxer related injuries


----------



## Magyarmum

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 469798
> View attachment 469799
> View attachment 469800
> View attachment 469801
> View attachment 469802
> View attachment 469803
> The boxers had lots of fun this morning in the rain, they managed to knock me over and send me flying. Came to check on me and then carried on zooming.


When I slipped going down the hill and ended up on my back both mine jumped on top of me and wouldn't get off!


----------



## Boxer123

Magyarmum said:


> When I slipped going down the hill and ended up on my back both mine jumped on top of me and wouldn't get off!


Sounds familiar ! It is their way of offering help.


----------



## Nonnie

A certain dog rolled in freshly spread slurry. I cant get rid of the smell, despite using an entire bottle of foxpoo shampoo, and a whole tube of toothpaste (works great on hands, not on dogs).

20210604_085424 by Ned Ster, on Flickr


----------



## Sarah H

Nonnie said:


> A certain dog rolled in freshly spread slurry. I cant get rid of the smell, despite using an entire bottle of foxpoo shampoo, and a whole tube of toothpaste (works great on hands, not on dogs).
> 
> 20210604_085424 by Ned Ster, on Flickr


Oh. My....good luck with that! Maybe a peg for your nose? 
Tomato ketchup? Washing up liquid? Open all the windows or banish him to the garden for the next week???


----------



## Boxer123

Nonnie said:


> A certain dog rolled in freshly spread slurry. I cant get rid of the smell, despite using an entire bottle of foxpoo shampoo, and a whole tube of toothpaste (works great on hands, not on dogs).
> 
> 20210604_085424 by Ned Ster, on Flickr


Oh dear Ned.


----------



## Arny

Nonnie said:


> A certain dog rolled in freshly spread slurry. I cant get rid of the smell, despite using an entire bottle of foxpoo shampoo, and a whole tube of toothpaste (works great on hands, not on dogs).
> 
> 20210604_085424 by Ned Ster, on Flickr


Oops!
Was going suggest tinned tomatoes too, its meant to work for skunk smell.


----------



## Dave S

This morning I did 4 obedience sessions for young dogs and any age owners.

I don't usually write about it, just get on with it but what a great morning it was.

In total 18 dogs of all shapes and sizes and in each group all the handlers were encouraging and applauding each other. 

So we ended with dogs doing recalls to finish sitting by handlers side, having learnt left and right, walking at different speeds, heel work, stop, stay, down with plenty of time to zoom around with their new friends.

Such a laugh.

Tomorrow I have 3 agility sessions to do followed by the rest of the day training obedience. Lovely to see a new puppy coming in, meeting new friends and developing over the months into a well rounded family pet.


----------



## Boxer123

Saw this and thought of Loki.


----------



## Rosie64

Had a lovely day today , the sun was shining Chip was having a good day and my daughter came and stayed for the day .
She has recently taken up wood carving and she brought some with her to do while she was here
because she knows it interests me and is something I always wanted to try my hand at but am no longer fit enough to do.
We spent most of the day in the garden watching my daughter carving this , it is her first ever attempt ( it is a long way from being finished ) :-




























Then Chip did a search and find

















On this one he is howling and woo wooing at me because he wanted me to throw more treats









Then he brought his toy out to play tug with my son in law


















It was a really lovely day and I feel so relaxed , we are now both cuddled up on the sofa and Chip is snoring lol


----------



## Nicola234

Rosie64 said:


> Had a lovely day today , the sun was shining Chip was having a good day and my daughter came and stayed for the day .
> She has recently taken up wood carving and she brought some with her to do while she was here
> because she knows it interests me and is something I always wanted to try my hand at but am no longer fit enough to do.
> We spent most of the day in the garden watching my daughter carving this ( it is a long way from being finished ) :-
> 
> View attachment 469924
> 
> 
> View attachment 469925
> 
> 
> View attachment 469926
> 
> 
> Then Chip did a search and find
> View attachment 469928
> 
> View attachment 469929
> 
> 
> On this one he is howling and woo wooing at me because he wanted me to throw more treats
> View attachment 469930
> 
> 
> Then he brought his toy out to play tug with my son in law
> View attachment 469931
> 
> 
> View attachment 469932
> 
> 
> It was a really lovely day and I feel so relaxed , we are now both cuddled up on the sofa and Chip is snoring lol


That's brilliant, great talent involved in that x


----------



## Rosie64

Nicola234 said:


> That's brilliant, great talent involved in that x


Thank you , I will pass your comment on , it is her first attempt , she has never done it before .


----------



## Lurcherlad

Lovely to hear you and Chip had such a great day @Rosie64 

Your daughter definitely has some natural talent there, especially if that's her first attempt.


----------



## ECT

Rosie64 said:


> Had a lovely day today , the sun was shining Chip was having a good day and my daughter came and stayed for the day .
> She has recently taken up wood carving and she brought some with her to do while she was here
> because she knows it interests me and is something I always wanted to try my hand at but am no longer fit enough to do.
> We spent most of the day in the garden watching my daughter carving this , it is her first ever attempt ( it is a long way from being finished ) :-
> 
> View attachment 469924
> 
> 
> View attachment 469925
> 
> 
> View attachment 469926
> 
> 
> Then Chip did a search and find
> View attachment 469928
> 
> View attachment 469929
> 
> 
> On this one he is howling and woo wooing at me because he wanted me to throw more treats
> View attachment 469930
> 
> 
> Then he brought his toy out to play tug with my son in law
> View attachment 469931
> 
> 
> View attachment 469932
> 
> 
> It was a really lovely day and I feel so relaxed , we are now both cuddled up on the sofa and Chip is snoring lol


That's beautiful! Your daughter is so clever. 
Chip looks happy too


----------



## Rosie64

Lurcherlad said:


> Lovely to hear you and Chip had such a great day @Rosie64


Thank you , He is very quiet today and not so energetic but it is on days like yesterday that I know I have done the right thing 



Lurcherlad said:


> Your daughter definitely has some natural talent there, especially if that's her first attempt.


Thank you I will pass your kind comment on to her , she thinks it is rubbish .



ECT said:


> That's beautiful! Your daughter is so clever. Chip looks happy too


Thank you will pass your kind comment on , Chip was having a very good day yesterday .


----------



## LinznMilly

Milly playing Chase the Treat;


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Just can't beat a treat chase game for getting Dan moving too, so funny to watch him try to catch,anticipating which way I'm going to throw it, such fun!


----------



## Boxer123

It's 1 million degrees here today and the boxers are insisting on sitting on me and rolling a tennis ball up and down my leg. Highly irritating.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 469992
> View attachment 469993
> It's 1 million degrees here today and the boxers are insisting on sitting on me and rolling a tennis ball up and down my leg. Highly irritating.


Are you sure they are not limpets


----------



## Boxer123

MissKittyKat said:


> Are you sure they are not limpets


It's possible the very little known boxpet breed  Loki is the worst he is always sat on me.


----------



## Kaily

@Boxer123 I went to a car boot sale today and saw a mug with _*I can't keep calm I have a boxer* _written on it. I immediately thought of you.


----------



## Boxer123

Kaily said:


> @Boxer123 I went to a car boot sale today and saw a mug with _*I can't keep calm I have a boxer* _written on it. I immediately thought of you.


So true my nerves are shot to pieces with these dogs


----------



## MissKittyKat

I appear to have lost the sofa battle again!


----------



## Boxer123

MissKittyKat said:


> I appear to have lost the sofa battle again!
> View attachment 469997


It's a fool's errand to try and win.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Defo in this house!


----------



## Magyarmum

I bought a new sofa just over two years ago that I've yet to sit on .

According to the Schnauzer boys it was bought for their exclusive use and not for humans.


----------



## Jason25

We’ve had a really good morning and probably reached a milestone. I think that’s the way to put it anyway :Hilarious

We walked past a couple with a dog, probably 10ft between us. Daisy paused for a second then carried on walking when I said “come on” and then she carried on walking 

I do think her stopping when other dogs are close is more pausing because she’s interested rather than nervous.

We walked past people, dogs, cars, went on to the pebble beach for a bit and was just really nice, she was certainly more relaxed than she has been recently so I do think we making some good progress now.

Training and games this afternoon in the garden


----------



## Kaily

Alfie and Daisy have been doing lots of swimming in the hot weather. Daisy is still a little nervous sometimes but getting braver and gets very excited.

Two wet and tired dogs. Alfie always rolls in dust to get dry.


----------



## Boxer123

Jason25 said:


> We've had a really good morning and probably reached a milestone. I think that's the way to put it anyway :Hilarious
> 
> We walked past a couple with a dog, probably 10ft between us. Daisy paused for a second then carried on walking when I said "come on" and then she carried on walking
> 
> I do think her stopping when other dogs are close is more pausing because she's interested rather than nervous.
> 
> We walked past people, dogs, cars, went on to the pebble beach for a bit and was just really nice, she was certainly more relaxed than she has been recently so I do think we making some good progress now.
> 
> Training and games this afternoon in the garden


Loki managed to walk past two dogs today no nonsense must be the weather


----------



## ShibaPup

I was going to start a thread - I might yet, not sure.

Am I creating myself difficulties by not walking my two together? I'm not sure if it's a useful skill for them to learn.

I don't walk them publicly together - simply because of their size. Lily isn't small, Zazu isn't either and I don't want 55kg+ of dog, combined of two dogs. I'm barely over 5ft :Hilarious They also tend to get up to more mischief together - things they'd normally listen to alone with me, they may go deaf together - which is a work in progress in general. Can't believe they weren't sure of each other - now they're thick as thieves.


----------



## Boxer123

ShibaPup said:


> I was going to start a thread - I might yet, not sure.
> 
> Am I creating myself difficulties by not walking my two together? I'm not sure if it's a useful skill for them to learn.
> 
> I don't walk them publicly together - simply because of their size. Lily isn't small, Zazu isn't either and I don't want 55kg+ of dog, combined of two dogs. I'm barely over 5ft :Hilarious They also tend to get up to more mischief together - things they'd normally listen to alone with me, they may go deaf together - which is a work in progress in general. Can't believe they weren't sure of each other - now they're thick as thieves.


I walk the boxer boys together because loki is ridiculous, they do act silly together. However I do wish I could sometimes them together when I'm tired or unwell or in a rush. So if you can and it's safe I would work on this a bit.


----------



## Lurcherlad

I would think it’s a good idea to have the option.

Do you have someone who could walk with you, one dog each, for a while if they are a bit much on your own?

Once the excitement wears off you might manage them easier yourself.

Keeping one on leash will, hopefully, lessen the silliness?


----------



## Jason25

Boxer123 said:


> Loki managed to walk past two dogs today no nonsense must be the weather


It's nice when things go to plan 

we are going on a hike early tomorrow morning, hopefully be done by the time it gets too hot


----------



## Magyarmum

ShibaPup said:


> I was going to start a thread - I might yet, not sure.
> 
> Am I creating myself difficulties by not walking my two together? I'm not sure if it's a useful skill for them to learn.
> 
> I don't walk them publicly together - simply because of their size. Lily isn't small, Zazu isn't either and I don't want 55kg+ of dog, combined of two dogs. I'm barely over 5ft :Hilarious They also tend to get up to more mischief together - things they'd normally listen to alone with me, they may go deaf together - which is a work in progress in general. Can't believe they weren't sure of each other - now they're thick as thieves.


I normally walk my two on their own. They're both Mini Schnauzers and their combined weight is only around 21 kgs.

The problem is they both have completely different ideas of what a walk is. Gwylim enjoys a brisk walk with a reasonable number of stops for sniffing whereas Grisha likes to thoroughly investigate one spot which means we don't always get very far. The result of walking them together was we all got frustrated. I'll walk them together though to give them a pee break when we're out shopping and they've been left in the car for a couple of hours, But that's just for 5 - 10 minutes.

Walking them separately means they both get the walk they enjoy and it allows me to spend some quality time with each of them and do some training with Grisha. who's much younger than Gwylim.


----------



## Jason25

Well someone’s phone died over night and they overslept :Hilarious no hiking now, it’s fairly hot already so just a walk through some lanes in a bit and then training in the garden.

To be fair she does do well in the sun but I don’t like us being stuck out in it, at least in the garden she can come and go as she likes  

Just seen a piece on bbc breakfast that they are trying to get a bill passed today that stops the import of dogs with cropped ears and a vet even stated that cropping is done for looks and looks only, there is no benefit to it. Hopefully that will stop the xl bully brigade saying it’s done to stop ear infections and ear cleaning


----------



## Lurcherlad

Jack jumped onto my bed while I nipped to the loo and has taken almost all the room!

Just enough space for me to fit back in, propped up on pillows against the headboard, legs bent round him ….. not sure how long before I seize up (or get up and leave him to it!) 

I won't disturb him …. Bless! :Kiss


----------



## Lurcherlad

Jason25 said:


> Well someone's phone died over night and they overslept :Hilarious no hiking now, it's fairly hot already so just a walk through some lanes in a bit and then training in the garden.
> 
> To be fair she does do well in the sun but I don't like us being stuck out in it, at least in the garden she can come and go as she likes
> 
> Just seen a piece on bbc breakfast that they are trying to get a bill passed today that stops the import of dogs with cropped ears and a vet even stated that cropping is done for looks and looks only, there is no benefit to it. Hopefully that will stop the xl bully brigade saying it's done to stop ear infections and ear cleaning


I saw a young Doberman being walked the other day, ears and tail cropped 

It may have been an imported rescue of course, but horrible to see.


----------



## Jason25

Lurcherlad said:


> I saw a young Doberman being walked the other day, ears and tail cropped
> 
> It may have been an imported rescue of course, but horrible to see.


It makes me so mad, if you need to chop the ears off a dog to massage your own ego then you shouldn't own a dog :Muted i think intact ears are awesome on a dog, the way they change position when they see or hear certain things and the way they flop about when walking :Hilarious


----------



## O2.0

ShibaPup said:


> Am I creating myself difficulties by not walking my two together? I'm not sure if it's a useful skill for them to learn.


I don't think so  
Zazu is still very young and needs to learn walk manners, and as you say, they make bad decisions together  
Separate walks until they're better at listening to you when together. You have plenty of time.

Definitely if you have another handler available, then it's a good time to practice walks together. But when you're on your own, better to divide and conquer


----------



## Siskin

Isla came back from a woodland walk she hasn’t been on for a while, she really enjoyed herself. Sadly have so far picked off 5 ticks so I don’t think she will be going back for a while longer now


----------



## Kaily

Lots of fun and games at the park today.


----------



## Magyarmum

O2.0 said:


> I don't think so
> Zazu is still very young and needs to learn walk manners, and as you say, they make bad decisions together
> Separate walks until they're better at listening to you when together. You have plenty of time.
> 
> Definitely if you have another handler available, then it's a good time to practice walks together. But when you're on your own, better to divide and conquer


This is what I do with my two. Gabor our trainer usually takes Grisha and I have Gwylim (Gwylim's a mummy's boy and prefers to walk with me). We do some training together and then with one dog only, usually spending more time on Grisha because he's not as well trained as Gwylim. We then take the boys for a walk and sometimes swap dogs or I'll take both of them for part of the way. It's amazing how much they learn.

Gabor with both boys










Grisha's first time on a long line in a busy city park with loads of distractions.








. 
Training together.










.


----------



## Chelsea Jones

Hi, I let my dog off in an enclosed area made for dogs when there is no one around as she loves to run around and gets excited. she is very friendly towards other dogs and people. should other dog owners be putting their nervous dogs in the play pen with mine and shouting when their dog gets scared?


----------



## O2.0

Chelsea Jones said:


> Hi, I let my dog off in an enclosed area made for dogs when there is no one around as she loves to run around and gets excited. she is very friendly towards other dogs and people. should other dog owners be putting their nervous dogs in the play pen with mine and shouting when their dog gets scared?


Is this a private field that you rent out?

Generally it's considered bad form to allow your dog to run up to another dog. Not all dogs will want to interact with yours be she friendly or not. Can you not simply call your dog away and not allow her to run up to unknown dogs?


----------



## Chelsea Jones

Recall is not 100% that is why I go in evening when its quiet. Though it is difficult to grab the full attention when the owner is threatening to kick my dog for sniffing hers.


----------



## Nonnie

FINALLY we have gotten the slurry stench under control (his collar is the worst, and being leather i cant stick in the machine) but not entirely eradicated.

Had a nice, mainly peaceful walk today.

20210608_073314 by Ned Ster, on Flickr
20210608_081949 by Ned Ster, on Flickr
20210608_083758 by Ned Ster, on Flickr
20210608_110334 by Ned Ster, on Flickr
20210608_105821 by Ned Ster, on Flickr
20210608_095119 by Ned Ster, on Flickr
20210608_093833 by Ned Ster, on Flickr
20210608_090627 by Ned Ster, on Flickr


----------



## O2.0

Chelsea Jones said:


> Recall is not 100% that is why I go in evening when its quiet. Though it is difficult to grab the full attention when the owner is threatening to kick my dog for sniffing hers.


You could keep her on a long line until her recall is more reliable or rent a private field so you don't have to worry about other walkers.

I'd be careful allowing her to go sniff dogs who don't want to be sniffed, if she did that to the wrong dog it could end badly. She may be friendly, but not all dogs are.


----------



## Boxer123

Chelsea Jones said:


> Hi, I let my dog off in an enclosed area made for dogs when there is no one around as she loves to run around and gets excited. she is very friendly towards other dogs and people. should other dog owners be putting their nervous dogs in the play pen with mine and shouting when their dog gets scared?


Your opening a can of worms here you'll have us all arguing before long  are you uk based ? I assume this isn't a dog park ? Either way I have a nervous dog when I see an off lead dog I don't know I tend to change direction as many don't have good recall and I don't want my dog getting stressed.

However not everyone does and nervous dogs have a right to walk as much as friendly ones. It may be the dog yours approached was elderly or unwell. The owner didn't want them getting injured you don't know so like @O2.0 said use a long line and don't let her approach unknown people. It's not a great habit.


----------



## ForestWomble

Nonnie said:


> FINALLY we have gotten the slurry stench under control (his collar is the worst, and being leather i cant stick in the machine) but not entirely eradicated.
> 
> Had a nice, mainly peaceful walk today.
> 
> 20210608_073314 by Ned Ster, on Flickr
> 20210608_081949 by Ned Ster, on Flickr
> 20210608_083758 by Ned Ster, on Flickr
> 20210608_110334 by Ned Ster, on Flickr
> 20210608_105821 by Ned Ster, on Flickr
> 20210608_095119 by Ned Ster, on Flickr
> 20210608_093833 by Ned Ster, on Flickr
> 20210608_090627 by Ned Ster, on Flickr


Where did you get that harness?

I've been looking for one with a handle like that without much success.

Cheers.


----------



## ShibaPup

ForestWomble said:


> Where did you get that harness?
> 
> I've been looking for one with a handle like that without much success.
> 
> Cheers.


Great minds - was about to ask myself :Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Nonnie

Neds harness is an Indi dog made to measure with a grab handle. Quality is great (as well as cost) the wait time, not so much. I dont know if she is still doing her waiting list, but even when i got on it (7th in line) they still took almost 6 weeks, despite being told 10 days from when she took payment.

If you dont need one in a hurry, then go for it.

@ForestWomble 
@ShibaPup


----------



## ShibaPup

Nonnie said:


> Neds harness is an Indi dog made to measure with a grab handle. Quality is great (as well as cost) the wait time, not so much. I dont know if she is still doing her waiting list, but even when i got on it (7th in line) they still took almost 6 weeks, despite being told 10 days from when she took payment.
> 
> If you dont need one in a hurry, then go for it.
> 
> @ForestWomble
> @ShibaPup


Ah - I'm currently waiting for Indi-dog harnesses to show up. Ordered 16th May - was told within 2 weeks but still waiting... fairly difficult to get a reply from them too.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Chelsea Jones said:


> *Recall is not 100% that is why I go in evening when its quiet. *Though it is difficult to grab the full attention when the owner is threatening to kick my dog for sniffing hers.


But maybe that's why they go there too?


----------



## Sarah H

Beautiful weather today (it p!ssed it down on my day off!). Dogs aren't spoiled. Nope.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Woody has a new love this morning, the wubba!


----------



## Boxer123

MissKittyKat said:


> Woody has a new love this morning, the wubba!
> View attachment 470165
> View attachment 470166
> View attachment 470169


He looks so happy.


----------



## Jason25

I don't know if you can see this video but...

https://vm.tiktok.com/ZMdemqkae/

I thought I was the only one to say "ohh big stretch" when I see daisy stretch.

It's surprising how many other people do it too :Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Magyarmum

As it was much too hot yesterday to do anything energetic we decided to have a gentle stroll round town trying to stay in the shade as much as possible.

We started off by walking along the main shopping street past hoomans waiting to get on something called a tram. Grisha decided he'd join them and plonked himself down in a most inelegant manner.










The hoomans had to stop for coffee and freshly baked doughnuts.










And bowls of water for Schnauzer boys










And I digress ..... who can resist THE NOSE?










The walk back was extremely interesting for wannabee sniffer dogs! Like a wall that needed walking on










And just being plain nosey.










Then as Schnauzers are prone to do the pair of them went on a sit/lie down strike. Complaining their tummies and legs were empty and there were delicious aromas coming from a nearby doner kebab shop and demanding to be taken there before they'd agree to move another inch. Pure blackmail! After some negotiation they settled for some pieces of hot dog instead.


----------



## Boxer123

Magyarmum said:


> As it was much too hot yesterday to do anything energetic we decided to have a gentle stroll round town trying to stay in the shade as much as possible.
> 
> We started off by walking along the main shopping street past hoomans waiting to get on something called a tram. Grisha decided he'd join them and plonked himself down in a most inelegant manner.
> 
> View attachment 470234
> 
> 
> The hoomans had to stop for coffee and freshly baked doughnuts.
> 
> View attachment 470235
> 
> 
> And bowls of water for Schnauzer boys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I digress ..... who can resist THE NOSE?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The walk back was extremely interesting for wannabee sniffer dogs! Like a wall that needed walking on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And just being plain nosey.
> 
> View attachment 470236
> 
> 
> Then as Schnauzers are prone to do the pair of them went on a sit/lie down strike. Complaining their tummies and legs were empty and there were delicious aromas coming from a nearby doner kebab shop and demanding to be taken there before they'd agree to move another inch. Pure blackmail! After some negotiation they settled for some pieces of hot dog instead.
> 
> View attachment 470237


I can't believe you didn't get them a kebab !


----------



## Magyarmum

Boxer123 said:


> I can't believe you didn't get them a kebab !


I know, I'm so unbelievably cruel to them. If Gwylim had his way we'd stop and eat at every cafe we walk past and we'd all end up fat as well as me being broke.


----------



## Boxer123

Magyarmum said:


> I know, I'm so unbelievably cruel to them. If Gwylim had his way we'd stop and eat at every cafe we walk past and we'd all end up fat as well as me being broke.


 Poor boys


----------



## BlueJay

No strawbz for anyone else...


----------



## Lurcherlad

Finally cooled down enough for Jack to have a snooze on the terrace … actually fully on the blankets for a change


----------



## MissKittyKat

Woody sliced a paw pad open on Wednesday. We've been bathing in salt water and using Leucillin but he wasn't happy with jist a toilet walk do I've dug his boots back out.

After walking with a flipper foot for a few steps yesterday he seems to have figured it out again


----------



## Boxer123

MissKittyKat said:


> Woody sliced a paw pad open on Wednesday. We've been bathing in salt water and using Leucillin but he wasn't happy with jist a toilet walk do I've dug his boots back out.
> 
> After walking with a flipper foot for a few steps yesterday he seems to have figured it out again
> 
> View attachment 470286


Poor Woody still looks like the happiest dog alive though.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Boxer123 said:


> Poor Woody still looks like the happiest dog alive though.


Honestly, he didn't notice it was only the blood in his fur and then bloody footprints that made us realise!


----------



## LinznMilly

Jason25 said:


> Well someone's phone died over night and they overslept :Hilarious no hiking now, it's fairly hot already so just a walk through some lanes in a bit and then training in the garden.
> 
> To be fair she does do well in the sun but I don't like us being stuck out in it, at least in the garden she can come and go as she likes
> 
> Just seen a piece on bbc breakfast that they are trying to get a bill passed today that stops the import of dogs with cropped ears and a vet even stated that cropping is done for looks and looks only, there is no benefit to it. Hopefully that will stop the xl bully brigade saying it's done to stop ear infections and ear cleaning





Lurcherlad said:


> I saw a young Doberman being walked the other day, ears and tail cropped
> 
> It may have been an imported rescue of course, but horrible to see.





Jason25 said:


> It makes me so mad, if you need to chop the ears off a dog to massage your own ego then you shouldn't own a dog :Muted i think intact ears are awesome on a dog, the way they change position when they see or hear certain things and the way they flop about when walking :Hilarious


There's a badly bred staffy, bred to be of type   around my way with cropped ears. Owner must think it makes him look 'ard. I think it makes him look like a certain part of the male anatomy. 

A Diva Princess on her Royal throne


----------



## Boxer123




----------



## Boxer123

We got up early to go to the field.


----------



## Boxer123

Getting Loki up was not to easy.


----------



## Magyarmum

I forgot to mention how proud I was of Gwylim on Wednesday.

We were walking along the main street when towards us came a small black Spitz type dog. Now Gwylim usually wants to murder any dog who is small and black and usually tells them so well in advance. Unfortunately the street was quite crowded which didn't leave me much room to avoid the dog. Anticipating problems with Gwylim I called him close to my side and massaged his head, whispering "sweet nothings" to him trying to reassure him. The black dog came close enough to take a quick sniff at Gwylim, who immediately turned his head away from the dog as if to say "I don't want to know you"!

I'm proud of him because this is a dog who only a few months ago would have attacked any small black dog he laid eyes on!


----------



## rottiemum

I got in touch with Chase's breeder yesterday as it was his birthday. Introduced me and OH with brief background of dog experience and sent a few pictures. 
They emailed back saying glad he's found a good home and that he's looking fab! 
And they attached a photo of an 8 week old male pup needing a home. Last one from the litter. So cute. 
I was tempted to ask how much...but I restrained myself.


----------



## Boxer123

rottiemum said:


> I got in touch with Chase's breeder yesterday as it was his birthday. Introduced me and OH with brief background of dog experience and sent a few pictures.
> They emailed back saying glad he's found a good home and that he's looking fab!
> And they attached a photo of an 8 week old male pup needing a home. Last one from the litter. So cute.
> I was tempted to ask how much...but I restrained myself.


Oh go on ....


----------



## Kaily

Daisy is still a bit timid with swimming. Today she swam then ended up the wrong side of the river and was too scared to come back. Eventually she tried to ambitiously jump over it, landing in the deepest bit with a great big splash.


----------



## rottiemum

Boxer123 said:


> Oh go on ....


OH saw his picture and told me to ask...so I've asked. We'll see...:Bag


----------



## Boxer123

rottiemum said:


> OH saw his picture and told me to ask...so I've asked. We'll see...:Bag


Baby Rottie what could go wrong ?


----------



## rottiemum

Boxer123 said:


> Baby Rottie what could go wrong ?


What indeed! :Hilarious
It's a no from me, the price is more than double what Chase's litter went for.
Ah lockdown...


----------



## ECT

Thea got a new bed on Saturday afternoon. This is how said new bed looked after OH and I went out for an hour and half on Sunday morning :Banghead


----------



## Sarah H

Somebody got rather warm running round the field playing with his toys! It wasn't very sunny today but muggy, so still quite hot when you are a lurcher running at full pelt through the long grass!

(he looks very sad in the pic but he was actually a happy boy to be able to have a lie down in the paddling pool! His mouth is closed because he can't lie in the water and pant at the same time apparently :Hilarious)


----------



## Kaily

One sun lover one not so much.


----------



## ForestWomble

I've been looking for a harness with a handle and accidently came across what sounds the perfect harness, it arrived yesterday and Bungo allowed me to put it on with no issue, I think he likes it 









I hadn't adjusted the straps in that photo so it's a little loose, but you get the idea.


----------



## Magyarmum

ForestWomble said:


> I've been looking for a harness with a handle and accidently came across what sounds the perfect harness, it arrived yesterday and Bungo allowed me to put it on with no issue, I think he likes it
> View attachment 470350
> 
> 
> I hadn't adjusted the straps in that photo so it's a little loose, but you get the idea.


What a super harness!

What make is it? I'd like something similar for the Schnauzer boys.


----------



## Sarah H

Magyarmum said:


> What a super harness!
> 
> What make is it? I'd like something similar for the Schnauzer boys.


Looks like a Ruffwear webmaster.


----------



## ForestWomble

Magyarmum said:


> What a super harness!
> 
> What make is it? I'd like something similar for the Schnauzer boys.


I was delighted to find it.

@Sarah H is correct, it's a Ruffwear webmaster.


----------



## O2.0

ForestWomble said:


> I was delighted to find it.
> 
> @Sarah H is correct, it's a Ruffwear webmaster.


How big is Bungo? 
I've been looking at ruffwear stuff but I'm afraid it would swallow Penny up whole. She's only 10 pounds.


----------



## rona

O2.0 said:


> How big is Bungo?
> I've been looking at ruffwear stuff but I'm afraid it would swallow Penny up whole. She's only 10 pounds.


Would this be too big?
https://ruffwear.co.uk/collections/dog-harnesses/products/hi-and-light-dog-harness


----------



## Magyarmum

O2.0 said:


> How big is Bungo?
> I've been looking at ruffwear stuff but I'm afraid it would swallow Penny up whole. She's only 10 pounds.


. 
Chloe my Tibetan Spaniel only weighed 4.5 kgs or 10 lbs She wore a Company of Animals No Pull Harness.

https://www.viovet.co.uk/Company-of-Animals-Non-Pull-Dog-Harness/c5227/


----------



## O2.0

rona said:


> Would this be too big?
> https://ruffwear.co.uk/collections/dog-harnesses/products/hi-and-light-dog-harness


If they make it in her size generally the issue is how much it weighs, and the size of the buckles. 
It's so hot here now and will be until late October that I hesitate to put any fabric on her at all other than her life vest. But she's going to eventually need something more appropriate for running than her current harness. I would use something like that in the winter though. 
I do like ruffewar's stuff, it's just so pricey that I want to make sure I *really* like it before I commit 



Magyarmum said:


> .
> Chloe my Tibetan Spaniel only weighed 4.5 kgs or 10 lbs She wore a Company of Animals No Pull Harness.
> 
> https://www.viovet.co.uk/Company-of-Animals-Non-Pull-Dog-Harness/c5227/


Nothing no-pull for Penny, particularly not for running in.


----------



## ForestWomble

O2.0 said:


> How big is Bungo?
> I've been looking at ruffwear stuff but I'm afraid it would swallow Penny up whole. She's only 10 pounds.


He's 7KG (15 pounds)

Just to add, that is the XSmall and his girth measures 19 inches, the Xsmall was 17 - 22 inch girth if I remember correctly, they also do a XXSmall and I remember reading in the reviews someone with a Chi had one. Hope that helps


----------



## O2.0

ForestWomble said:


> He's 7KG (15 pounds)
> 
> Just to add, that is the XSmall and his girth measures 19 inches, the Xsmall was 17 - 22 inch girth if I remember correctly, they also do a XXSmall and I remember reading in the reviews someone with a Chi had one. Hope that helps


It's funny how the difference between a 10 pound dog and a 15 pound dog seems significant, but Bates has gone between 75 and 80 pounds his whole life and you barely see the difference!

I may have to look in to ruffwear some more.


----------



## catz4m8z

O2.0 said:


> It's funny how the difference between a 10 pound dog and a 15 pound dog seems significant, but Bates has gone between 75 and 80 pounds his whole life and you barely see the difference!
> .


Def feels like a big difference if you have to carry them anywhere....whereas 75 or 80 pounds you probably wouldnt even try!!LOL

Hannah is being super annoying now the weather is getting hotter. She no longer wants to sleep in her bed and has decided the most comfortable bit of floor is directly underneath my wheelie chair at my desk. Ive trodden on her so many times!


----------



## rona

O2.0 said:


> I do like ruffewar's stuff, it's just so pricey that I want to make sure I *really* like it before I commit


Can you not return it if you don't like it or it doesn't fit?


----------



## Kaily

Nice harness but I must admit my first thought was how hot it would be for the dog. Ok in the winter but maybe a bit cumbersome if put on over a coat. I read that they are often used for avalanche working dogs, or amputees dogs to give extra support.

Bungo looks great is his though.


----------



## Jason25

O2.0 said:


> It's funny how the difference between a 10 pound dog and a 15 pound dog seems significant, but Bates has gone between 75 and 80 pounds his whole life and you barely see the difference!
> 
> I may have to look in to ruffwear some more.


Could you use a rabbit or ferret harness maybe? My friend has rabbits that she puts harnesses on and takes for walks, they look like they'd fit a small dog


----------



## Boxer123

We went out early and the boxers haven't moved since. I've had a nap, written a report, watched an episode of the X files and they are still sleeping. They don't like the heat.

Sox had a good chat with some donkeys this morning.


----------



## Kaily

Alfie, Daisy and their friend Rocky earlier today.


----------



## O2.0

rona said:


> Can you not return it if you don't like it or it doesn't fit?


I'm not worried about the fit, it's going to take me a few uses to decide if I like it or not and I don't feel right returning something I've used, I end up donating or keeping it as a spare 



Jason25 said:


> Could you use a rabbit or ferret harness maybe? My friend has rabbits that she puts harnesses on and takes for walks, they look like they'd fit a small dog


Getting stuff to fit her isn't that hard, they make stuff for little dogs. 
What's harder is finding things for *active* little dogs who do all the things big dogs do.

Even something like a lightweight leash with smaller hardware that's also sturdy and long enough for her to run ahead of me on the trails is not easy to find. This is her current set up, and it's not ideal long term:


----------



## ForestWomble

Kaily said:


> Nice harness but I must admit my first thought was how hot it would be for the dog. Ok in the winter but maybe a bit cumbersome if put on over a coat. I read that they are often used for avalanche working dogs, or amputees dogs to give extra support.
> 
> Bungo looks great is his though.


I did wonder about it possibly being too hot for him in summer, but it does say it's an all year round harness so assuming it must be made of breathable material. I will watch him carefully and if he is getting hot in it then I'll use his other harness on hot days, I won't be getting rid of his TTouch harness, I love that harness and intend to use it when we don't need the new one, or as I've said, if it's too hot a day for the ruffwear one 

Thanks.


----------



## MissKittyKat

O2.0 said:


> I'm not worried about the fit, it's going to take me a few uses to decide if I like it or not and I don't feel right returning something I've used, I end up donating or keeping it as a spare
> 
> Getting stuff to fit her isn't that hard, they make stuff for little dogs.
> What's harder is finding things for *active* little dogs who do all the things big dogs do.
> 
> Even something like a lightweight leash with smaller hardware that's also sturdy and long enough for her to run ahead of me on the trails is not easy to find. This is her current set up, and it's not ideal long term:


I don't know if Zero DC ship to America but they do an XXS small canicross harness for the likes of Daschunds that might work x


----------



## Kaily

MissKittyKat said:


> I don't know if Zero DC ship to America but they do an XXS small canicross harness for the likes of Daschunds that might work x


These look great, and so many different styles.


----------



## Boxer123

It's so hot loki is just having to hang loose.


----------



## Jason25

Little dog was baked from the sun today, she could just about manage a head scratch 









I have no idea why but the little weirdo started looking at me like this in the garden :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Kaily

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 470441
> It's so hot loki is just having to hang loose.


Has he waxed? :Jawdrop :Hilarious


----------



## Boxer123

Kaily said:


> Has he waxed? :Jawdrop :Hilarious


 He's always had hardly any fur on the underside of his body lucky he has body confidence.


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Jason25 said:


> Little dog was baked from the sun today, she could just about manage a head scratch
> View attachment 470454
> 
> 
> I have no idea why but the little weirdo started looking at me like this in the garden :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious
> 
> View attachment 470455
> [ATTACH =full]470456[/ATTACH]


Maybe she wants to play attack the water? Dan does this and expects me to read his mind, he won't move until I get up, just sits staring at me, I find it weird, maybe Daisy is trying this tactic too.


----------



## Jason25

DanWalkersmum said:


> Maybe she wants to play attack the water? Dan does this and expects me to read his mind, he won't move until I get up, just sits staring at me, I find it weird, maybe Daisy is trying this tactic too.


Oh yes we played with the hose pipe this morning  she's wanting to play again but it's time to cook lunch so she has to wait :Hilarious


----------



## Rosie64

I have not been able to walk Chip for a little while because I broke a couple of small bones in my foot . 
It has been too hot anyway although Chip likes soaking up the sun so we have spent quite a bit of time 
in the garden .

























Chip kept trying to get my son - in - laws sun glasses so he put them on him , Chip doesn't really have a nose for them to sit on but he sat and let son - in - law 
hold them on , he didn't attempt to move .










when he had , had enough of sun bathing he ended up in his usual position - on my lap










catching the last rays of the day


----------



## Kaily

Rosie64 said:


> I have not been able to walk Chip for a little while because I broke a couple of small bones in my foot .
> It has been too hot anyway although Chip likes soaking up the sun so we have spent quite a bit of time
> in the garden .
> View attachment 470515
> 
> View attachment 470516
> 
> View attachment 470517
> 
> 
> Chip kept trying to get my son - in - laws sun glasses so he put them on him , Chip doesn't really have a nose for them to sit on but he sat and let son - in - law
> hold them on , he didn't attempt to move .
> 
> View attachment 470518
> 
> 
> when he had , had enough of sun bathing he ended up in his usual position - on my lap
> 
> View attachment 470519
> 
> 
> catching the last rays of the day
> 
> View attachment 470520


What a content and happy little dog. Glad he is doing well.


----------



## Magyarmum

Lovely photos of a happy boy!


----------



## Jason25

The hound of hound tor 

We been for a small walk around the moors this morning, she was puffing well so we kept it to an hour. Lovely morning, seen lambs, rabbits, ponies and cows. As we were making our way back we climbed down over some rocks only for a pony to appear, it made me jump which I think might of caused daisy to react. She went full mad dog started growling and flapping around on the lead. I swear this pony looked up at daisy, gave her a "piss off" look and carried on eating its grass :Hilarious

Once we got a couple feet further away she calmed right down and just watched it for a while. Hopefully she remembers they are not scary :Hilarious


----------



## Nicola234

Out early this morning, we were the only ones there so Charlie enjoyed lots of time off lead, a very peaceful walk


----------



## ShibaPup

I'm so frustrated with Indi-dog - placed an order 16th May and I asked how long it could take and I was told to expect it within two weeks, really fast prompt communication which took me by surprise - paid for the order.

Two weeks on - I politely message asking if I could expect the harnesses, 2nd June I was told they're leaving that week.

Nearly two weeks on - politely text twice to see if there's any tracking information. Received zero response. So now also emailed their other email, and messaged them on FB.

I understand they're a small business and things can crop up which may delay orders, that's fine! It's the lack of communication after they had my money that has bothered me - I'm in desperate need for these harnesses, haven't been able to properly walk my two for 4 weeks. I'm a single adult household and can't afford to throw £41 away


----------



## Sarah H

ShibaPup said:


> I'm so frustrated with Indi-dog - placed an order 16th May and I asked how long it could take and I was told to expect it within two weeks, really fast prompt communication which took me by surprise - paid for the order.
> 
> Two weeks on - I politely message asking if I could expect the harnesses, 2nd June I was told they're leaving that week.
> 
> Nearly two weeks on - politely text twice to see if there's any tracking information. Received zero response. So now also emailed their other email, and messaged them on FB.
> 
> I understand they're a small business and things can crop up which may delay orders, that's fine! It's the lack of communication after they had my money that has bothered me - I'm in desperate need for these harnesses, haven't been able to properly walk my two for 4 weeks. I'm a single adult household and can't afford to throw £41 away


That's really frustrating. I ordered a harness from them at the beginning of the year and it came on time. I'd have expected them to say if it was going to take longer than they anticipated.


----------



## O2.0

ShibaPup said:


> I'm so frustrated with Indi-dog - placed an order 16th May and I asked how long it could take and I was told to expect it within two weeks, really fast prompt communication which took me by surprise - paid for the order.
> 
> Two weeks on - I politely message asking if I could expect the harnesses, 2nd June I was told they're leaving that week.
> 
> Nearly two weeks on - politely text twice to see if there's any tracking information. Received zero response. So now also emailed their other email, and messaged them on FB.
> 
> I understand they're a small business and things can crop up which may delay orders, that's fine! It's the lack of communication after they had my money that has bothered me - I'm in desperate need for these harnesses, haven't been able to properly walk my two for 4 weeks. I'm a single adult household and can't afford to throw £41 away


I think you're being supremely patient! I'd be livid at this point! 
Can Lily walk on a flat collar and Zazu wear her harness?


----------



## ShibaPup

O2.0 said:


> I think you're being supremely patient! I'd be livid at this point!
> Can Lily walk on a flat collar and Zazu wear her harness?


Zazu outgrew his harness - I knew he needed a new one and was about to get one but then he decided to chew Lily's harness. Couldn't afford £80 for two harnesses that I would've gotten from the brand I like - expected to pay out £40 for Zazu's new one.

Indi-dog was £41 for both - they replied extremely quickly initially to take my order, answered my questions within minutes on 16th May. Only other contact was 2nd June - after I'd contacted them politely multiple times. Now they haven't even bothered responding since my message on 8th June, asking if they had tracking information from their previous contact on 2nd June.

I can take them out in the private garden area for a run - collar for Lily (her collars don't fit him - he has a skinny neck and she doesn't) and lead made into a slip lead for Zazu. I won't really take them further with that setup, I've always ordered over sized collars as I like them to be loose unfortunately.


----------



## O2.0

ShibaPup said:


> Zazu outgrew his harness - I knew he needed a new one and was about to get one but then he decided to chew Lily's harness. Couldn't afford £80 for two harnesses that I would've gotten from the brand I like - expected to pay out £40 for Zazu's new one.
> 
> Indi-dog was £41 for both - they replied extremely quickly initially to take my order, answered my questions within minutes on 16th May. Only other contact was 2nd June - after I'd contacted them politely multiple times. Now they haven't even bothered responding since my message on 8th June, asking if they had tracking information from their previous contact on 2nd June.
> 
> I can take them out in the private garden area for a run - collar for Lily (her collars don't fit him - he has a skinny neck and she doesn't) and lead made into a slip lead for Zazu. I won't really take them further with that setup, I've always ordered over sized collars as I like them to be loose unfortunately.


Ugh I'm sorry. 
How big is Zazu now?


----------



## Kaily

ShibaPup said:


> I'm so frustrated with Indi-dog - placed an order 16th May and I asked how long it could take and I was told to expect it within two weeks, really fast prompt communication which took me by surprise - paid for the order.
> 
> Two weeks on - I politely message asking if I could expect the harnesses, 2nd June I was told they're leaving that week.
> 
> Nearly two weeks on - politely text twice to see if there's any tracking information. Received zero response. So now also emailed their other email, and messaged them on FB.
> 
> I understand they're a small business and things can crop up which may delay orders, that's fine! It's the lack of communication after they had my money that has bothered me - I'm in desperate need for these harnesses, haven't been able to properly walk my two for 4 weeks. I'm a single adult household and can't afford to throw £41 away


I too would be fuming about the lack of communication. It is so easy just to let people know what is going on and makes so much difference to anxiety levels yet people don't bother!

I hope they are on the way ...


----------



## Kaily

Our evening walk.

Daisy getting braver.










Alfie getting dry


----------



## Boxer123

Went out early up the woods with Loki. He walked through a cobweb and ended up with a huge spider walking on his head.


----------



## Magyarmum

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 470591
> View attachment 470592
> View attachment 470593
> Went out early up the woods with Loki. He walked through a cobweb and ended up with a huge spider walking on his head.


----------



## Boxer123

Magyarmum said:


>


I know I'm not a fan of spiders it didn't seem to bother loki apart from when I flicked it off.


----------



## Nonnie

ShibaPup said:


> Zazu outgrew his harness - I knew he needed a new one and was about to get one but then he decided to chew Lily's harness. Couldn't afford £80 for two harnesses that I would've gotten from the brand I like - expected to pay out £40 for Zazu's new one.
> 
> Indi-dog was £41 for both - they replied extremely quickly initially to take my order, answered my questions within minutes on 16th May. Only other contact was 2nd June - after I'd contacted them politely multiple times. Now they haven't even bothered responding since my message on 8th June, asking if they had tracking information from their previous contact on 2nd June.
> 
> I can take them out in the private garden area for a run - collar for Lily (her collars don't fit him - he has a skinny neck and she doesn't) and lead made into a slip lead for Zazu. I won't really take them further with that setup, I've always ordered over sized collars as I like them to be loose unfortunately.


How many harnesses do you need?

Is there one on Amazon (Prime) that would tide you over?

Id be happy to buy one and have it sent directly to you.


----------



## Arny

ShibaPup said:


> I'm so frustrated with Indi-dog - placed an order 16th May and I asked how long it could take and I was told to expect it within two weeks, really fast prompt communication which took me by surprise - paid for the order.
> 
> Two weeks on - I politely message asking if I could expect the harnesses, 2nd June I was told they're leaving that week.
> 
> Nearly two weeks on - politely text twice to see if there's any tracking information. Received zero response. So now also emailed their other email, and messaged them on FB.
> 
> I understand they're a small business and things can crop up which may delay orders, that's fine! It's the lack of communication after they had my money that has bothered me - I'm in desperate need for these harnesses, haven't been able to properly walk my two for 4 weeks. I'm a single adult household and can't afford to throw £41 away


Do you have a local Facebook group you could ask if someone would be willing to lend you one. I know in my area people jump at the chance to help out especially on the local dog owners one.
I just looked at my old one to see if I could send it to you but it's far too damaged unfortunately, where one of the straps goes through has half come unstitched so only a matter of time before it breaks completely.


----------



## Magyarmum

Boxer123 said:


> I know I'm not a fan of spiders it didn't seem to bother loki apart from when I flicked it off.


Grisha's very interested interested in anything that crawls along the ground. I have to watch him in case he gets his nose too close to a wasp and he gets stung.


----------



## Boxer123

Magyarmum said:


> Grisha's very interested interested in anything that crawls along the ground. I have to watch him in case he gets his nose too close to a wasp and he gets stung.


Sounds like loki no sense no feeling.


----------



## Boxer123

Seems like the weather is going to turn. I’m quite looking forward to it we’ve only been able to walk once a day and my hayfever is awful. I’ve booked a secure woodland Saturday late morning instead of getting up at 5am yay.


----------



## Arny

Tilly's happy place.


----------



## ShibaPup

Finally just had a reply after multiple text messages, whatsapp message, emails to different emails and posting on the FB page. Apparently they are on the way and I should have them any day - keeping everything crossed!

Also really want to say a massive thank you for the kindness shown here - I've had multiple offers of help, from attempting to fix the broken harness (I tried somewhere locally and they said it wouldn't be fixable so I didn't send it off in the end) and people offering spare harnesses. It has really meant a lot that people have shown such kindness - it really is an amazing community here. Thank you so much to everyone - I don't think I could ever quite put into words how thankful I am, and how appreciative.



Nonnie said:


> How many harnesses do you need?
> 
> Is there one on Amazon (Prime) that would tide you over?
> 
> Id be happy to buy one and have it sent directly to you.


That's really kind of you - I couldn't though, fingers crossed these turn up as promised now.



Arny said:


> Do you have a local Facebook group you could ask if someone would be willing to lend you one. I know in my area people jump at the chance to help out especially on the local dog owners one.
> I just looked at my old one to see if I could send it to you but it's far too damaged unfortunately, where one of the straps goes through has half come unstitched so only a matter of time before it breaks completely.


Not that I'm aware of - again thank you for your offer and thinking of me though.


----------



## DanWalkersmum

ShibaPup said:


> Finally just had a reply after multiple text messages, whatsapp message, emails to different emails and posting on the FB page. Apparently they are on the way and I should have them any day - keeping everything crossed!
> 
> Also really want to say a massive thank you for the kindness shown here - I've had multiple offers of help, from attempting to fix the broken harness (I tried somewhere locally and they said it wouldn't be fixable so I didn't send it off in the end) and people offering spare harnesses. It has really meant a lot that people have shown such kindness - it really is an amazing community here. Thank you so much to everyone - I don't think I could ever quite put into words how thankful I am, and how appreciative.
> 
> That's really kind of you - I couldn't though, fingers crossed these turn up as promised now.
> 
> Not that I'm aware of - again thank you for your offer and thinking of me though.


I hope your harnesses arrive soon, keeping fingers and toes crossed for you.


----------



## Magyarmum

Arny said:


> Tilly's happy place.
> View attachment 470631


A lovely photo of the delightful Tilly!

Pleas give that squishy face of hers a big kiss from me.


----------



## Arny

Magyarmum said:


> A lovely photo of the delightful Tilly!
> 
> Pleas give that squishy face of hers a big kiss from me.


I will 
She's having entropion surgery tomorrow so lots of hugs today.


----------



## Magyarmum

Arny said:


> I will
> She's having entropion surgery tomorrow so lots of hugs today.


Hope everything goes well tomorrow. She might be a bit sore and dozy for a few hours but if she's anything like my two once the drowsiness has worn off they were more or less back to normal.


----------



## ShibaPup

Can't make this up - harnesses finally arrived this morning. The wrong ones :Banghead I asked for the standard vari harness - she asked if I wanted the houdini version and I said no, but she sent me the houdini version.

I'm sorry but I'm really, really disappointed - waited 4 and a half weeks for two harnesses, that I was told would be with me within 2 weeks. Hardly any communication. Now they are the wrong kind of harness 

Will have to make them work for now - finances are tight and doubtful I'm going to get a reply within the next 2 weeks, and I certainly cannot wait 4 weeks for a replacement. Going to save up for my preferred Haqihana ones.


----------



## Magyarmum

Yesterday I had an appointment with an ENT specialist in the city, so asked Gabor if he would walk the the boys whilst I saw the doctor. They had a lovely time because although it was a stinking hot 30C they were able to paddle in a shallow fountain near the surgery. According to Gabor. Crisha enjoyed himself but Gwylim wasn't so enthusiastic about getting his paws wet.

We got back to the car just after five to find, horror of horror, it wouldn't start! Luckily, Gabor was with me or I honestly don't know what I would have done. He enlisted the help of a group of men who were standing next to a car,talking. Despite them pushing the car numerous times the d****d thing wouldn't start. Gabor then decided to go off and search for a car mechanic.

By this time I was beginning to get really worried about the boys getting heat stroke, as they were in the car. They had a long drink of water and then I opened all the windows and doors as well as the boot and sat with them waiting for Gabor to return. He returned to say he'd met a friend who'd given him the phone number of a friend who was a mechanic with a pick up truck and having managed to contact him, said he'd be along in 15 minutes. Such a relief! Half an hour later having started the car with jumper leads and £36 poorer, the boys and I were heading home and arrived exhausted just after eight.

I really can't thank everyone enough that helped me especially Gabor who was supposed to be training a group class at 6 pm. I sometimes find people's kindness overwhelming.

Some photos of the boys

Where's that water coming from?









Do I have to get wet feet?









Testing the temperature









I don't like this .... I might drown!


----------



## Boxer123

I’ve had two men blow kisses at us out their car window today. Either I’m looking as hot as hell or the boxers have game ?


----------



## Jason25

I’m Away today, tonight, tomorrow and possibly tomorrow night, daisy is having a sleepover at my mums. I know for a fact she will be fine and have an awesome time with mum, probably both sunbathing as I type this :Hilarious yet I feel so guilty leaving her and want her with me :Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Arny

Magyarmum said:


> Hope everything goes well tomorrow. She might be a bit sore and dozy for a few hours but if she's anything like my two once the drowsiness has worn off they were more or less back to normal.


Thank you. Her back end is fairly weak so expect her to be pretty wobbly.
Just hope it works, she currently has an ulcer that isn't healing.


----------



## LinznMilly

Arny said:


> I will
> She's having entropion surgery tomorrow so lots of hugs today.


Keeping everything crossed for you both tomorrow.



ShibaPup said:


> Can't make this up - harnesses finally arrived this morning. The wrong ones :Banghead I asked for the standard vari harness - she asked if I wanted the houdini version and I said no, but she sent me the houdini version.
> 
> I'm sorry but I'm really, really disappointed - waited 4 and a half weeks for two harnesses, that I was told would be with me within 2 weeks. Hardly any communication. Now they are the wrong kind of harness
> 
> Will have to make them work for now - finances are tight and doubtful I'm going to get a reply within the next 2 weeks, and I certainly cannot wait 4 weeks for a replacement. Going to save up for my preferred Haqihana ones.


I've just been catching up with this. I'm livid for you! A nightmare doesn't quite cover it. :Banghead  Sorry you're going through this.


----------



## Nonnie

Boxer123 said:


> I've had two men blow kisses at us out their car window today. Either I'm looking as hot as hell or the boxers have game ?


Id be telling myself its the former, no matter how inappropriate it is.


----------



## Nonnie

Today i discovered that Ned finds me rescuing a sheep EXTREMELY exciting.

He is also cold


----------



## Boxer123

Nonnie said:


> Id be telling myself its the former, no matter how inappropriate it is.


It was definitely the boxers Sox especially often stops traffic.


----------



## Arny

LinznMilly said:


> Keeping everything crossed for you both tomorrow.


Thank you, bit nervous :Nailbiting I'm sure she'll be fine.


----------



## O2.0

ShibaPup said:


> Can't make this up - harnesses finally arrived this morning. The wrong ones :Banghead I asked for the standard vari harness - she asked if I wanted the houdini version and I said no, but she sent me the houdini version.
> 
> I'm sorry but I'm really, really disappointed - waited 4 and a half weeks for two harnesses, that I was told would be with me within 2 weeks. Hardly any communication. Now they are the wrong kind of harness
> 
> Will have to make them work for now - finances are tight and doubtful I'm going to get a reply within the next 2 weeks, and I certainly cannot wait 4 weeks for a replacement. Going to save up for my preferred Haqihana ones.


Unbelievable!! I'm so annoyed and upset for you!! I don't like the houdini ones either, and it's a big difference. Oh I'm so sorry 
Hopefully the haquihana ones will work and you can keep the indidog ones as spares.


----------



## Kaily

Arny said:


> I will
> She's having entropion surgery tomorrow so lots of hugs today.


Oh poor girl, best wishes for tomorrow.

@ShibaPup I hope you manage to find a acceptable resolution with the suppliers.


----------



## Magyarmum




----------



## Arny

Kaily said:


> Oh poor girl, best wishes for tomorrow.


Thank you, just dropped her off.


----------



## Jason25

Mum said daisy has been really good, having a cuddle on the sofa this morning after a round of toast  I should go away more often :Hilarious


----------



## Nonnie

A light shower Vs a downpour :Hilarious
20210618_103445 by Ned Ster, on Flickr
20210618_105121 by Ned Ster, on Flickr


----------



## Boxer123

Nonnie said:


> A light shower Vs a downpour :Hilarious
> 20210618_103445 by Ned Ster, on Flickr
> 20210618_105121 by Ned Ster, on Flickr


Oh no Ned. 
The boxer boys are on a pee strike.


----------



## rona

Arny said:


> Thank you, just dropped her off.


How did it go?

I've just put in a complaint to Archie's vet practice. I wasn't happy when one of the girls doing his Laser treatment, came out for him late and then decided to make up her time by cutting his treatment time. 
I pointed out that even the laser people say the minimum time is 3 minutes treatment and as he has three areas of concern, that would be a minimum of 9 minutes, plus time to get in and out of the surgery, plus time to get him maneuvered into position. I don't think 8 minutes from taking him off me to handed him back to me could have cut it really!


----------



## Arny

rona said:


> How did it go?


Gosh what a day.
I called at 2 to be told she'd not come round yet. Then the vet called at 3 to go through everything and that she'd had some hemorrhagic diarrhoea and was still very groggy so they wanted to keep her longer. He thought it was stress related.
The nurse then called before 4 to say it'd continued so they thought best to put her on iv fluids. Finally collected her at 6.
I've never had any animal not just be able to come home so was a bit worrying.

The vet was very pleased with how the op went though as he was unsure just how much he'd be able to help. The ulcer was quite deep so he does think we've gone the right route in trying to sort her lids.
She's finally settled.


----------



## Arny

I hope they take your complaint seriously and give you a free session!
It’s not cheap so you want to know it’s done properly.

I have to say when things go a bit haywire is when my vets seem to show themselves at their best. I don’t think I could have asked for better communication today.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Poor baby 

Such a worry for you too.

Hope she feels a bit better by the morning @Arny


----------



## Boxer123

Poor girl how worrying at least she’s home. I hope she feels better soon.


----------



## LinznMilly

rona said:


> How did it go?
> 
> I've just put in a complaint to Archie's vet practice. I wasn't happy when one of the girls doing his Laser treatment, came out for him late and then decided to make up her time by cutting his treatment time.
> I pointed out that even the laser people say the minimum time is 3 minutes treatment and as he has three areas of concern, that would be a minimum of 9 minutes, plus time to get in and out of the surgery, plus time to get him maneuvered into position. I don't think 8 minutes from taking him off me to handed him back to me could have cut it really!


  



Arny said:


> Gosh what a day.
> I called at 2 to be told she'd not come round yet. Then the vet called at 3 to go through everything and that she'd had some hemorrhagic diarrhoea and was still very groggy so they wanted to keep her longer. He thought it was stress related.
> The nurse then called before 4 to say it'd continued so they thought best to put her on iv fluids. Finally collected her at 6.
> I've never had any animal not just be able to come home so was a bit worrying.
> 
> The vet was very pleased with how the op went though as he was unsure just how much he'd be able to help. The ulcer was quite deep so he does think we've gone the right route in trying to sort her lids.
> She's finally settled.
> View attachment 470757


Poor girly. Glad she's back home now. 

Took this pic last night - it's on a grassy verge just around the corner from me.

Think I'll call it Butter Wouldn't Melt;









Why? I hear you ask. This is what she left behind in order to pose like an angel;


----------



## Sarah H

Arny said:


> Gosh what a day.
> I called at 2 to be told she'd not come round yet. Then the vet called at 3 to go through everything and that she'd had some hemorrhagic diarrhoea and was still very groggy so they wanted to keep her longer. He thought it was stress related.
> The nurse then called before 4 to say it'd continued so they thought best to put her on iv fluids. Finally collected her at 6.
> I've never had any animal not just be able to come home so was a bit worrying.
> 
> The vet was very pleased with how the op went though as he was unsure just how much he'd be able to help. The ulcer was quite deep so he does think we've gone the right route in trying to sort her lids.
> She's finally settled.
> View attachment 470757


Awwww poor Tilly. I'm sure she'll be OK in a day or 2. You will need to keep the cone on as the eyes heal as they get itchy and she will definitely try and rub them.


----------



## Arny

Thanks everyone for the well wishes.


Sarah H said:


> Awwww poor Tilly. I'm sure she'll be OK in a day or 2. You will need to keep the cone on as the eyes heal as they get itchy and she will definitely try and rub them.


She's already tried through the cone  
I stopped her straight away and she then went to sleep.
I'm guessing I'll have to have it on for walks too in case she goes up to anything? 
She's good with just short walks but I don't think she'll poo in the garden.
Nightmare with head surgery as I've realised some doorknobs are her eye height and with the cone could get caught on them!


----------



## Kaily

Sending big hugs to Tilly.

I personally always take cones off for lead walks. They are under our control and it gives them a little break - they must be awful things to wear but obviously, at times a necessity.


----------



## Magyarmum

Arny said:


> Thanks everyone for the well wishes.
> 
> She's already tried through the cone
> I stopped her straight away and she then went to sleep.
> I'm guessing I'll have to have it on for walks too in case she goes up to anything?
> She's good with just short walks but I don't think she'll poo in the garden.
> Nightmare with head surgery as I've realised some doorknobs are her eye height and with the cone could get caught on them!


Poor girl but glad in the end the vet was pleased with the results.

If it's any consolation, both M'boi and Georgina took a long time to come round after GA, but didn't have runny tummies. M'boi was still asleep when they put her on the back seat of my car to go home, Driving through the city centre, I had to brake hard and to my horror, she fell off the seat into the footwell. As there was nowhere to stop and she was too heavy for me to pick up I had to leave her there for the hour's drive home. She'd just woken up by the time we got there.

I did the same as Kally and took the cone off for walks and meal times. I found wearing the cone they bumped into things in the house and it was difficult for them to eat from a bowl, also the cone tends to get dirty from the food.

Hugs to you both.

.


----------



## Arny

Kaily said:


> Sending big hugs to Tilly.
> 
> I personally always take cones off for lead walks. They are under our control and it gives them a little break - they must be awful things to wear but obviously, at times a necessity.





Magyarmum said:


> Poor girl but glad in the end the vet was pleased with the results.
> 
> If it's any consolation, both M'boi and Georgina took a long time to come round after GA, but didn't have runny tummies. M'boi was still asleep when they put her on the back seat of my car to go home, Driving through the city centre, I had to brake hard and to my horror, she fell off the seat into the footwell. As there was nowhere to stop and she was too heavy for me to pick up I had to leave her there for the hour's drive home. She'd just woken up by the time we got there.
> 
> I did the same as Kally and took the cone off for walks and meal times. I found wearing the cone they bumped into things in the house and it was difficult for them to eat from a bowl, also the cone tends to get dirty from the food.
> 
> Hugs to you both.
> 
> .


Normally I wouldn't have thought twice about taking it off for walks but because its the eyes was unsure.
She can actually eat and drink fine, the cone seems shorter than what I remember from the last time we had to deal with one. Maybe because it doesn't need to stop her from reaching her body just stop her scratching the eyes.
I think we're just going to be walking round the garden today anyway so can take it off as there's not much to bump into and she'll be on a lead still.

What a massive difference its already made, before it took 4 hands to administer anything, 3 to hold the eye open. Today I could hold the eyes open with one hand and put the drops in with the other which is good as its only me here for a couple of days and she needs them 4 times a day.


----------



## Jason25

I got daisy back this morning, mum said she was very well behaved except she stole this dish cloth a couple times, wouldn’t give it back and had zoomies in the garden instead :Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Jason25 said:


> I got daisy back this morning, mum said she was very well behaved except she stole this dish cloth a couple times, wouldn't give it back and had zoomies in the garden instead :Hilarious:Hilarious


Sounds like she wanted to play, she must have been missing you!


----------



## Boxer123

I do love my cuddly boy even if he doesn't listen to a word I say.


----------



## Lurcherlad

A rare sight …. Jack, fully inside a dog bed that looks a perfect fit …. Previously, he was lying with his head hanging over the side …. Hence the pillow 

He'd just scoffed 2 pork sausages!


----------



## Sarah H

Arny said:


> Thanks everyone for the well wishes.
> 
> She's already tried through the cone
> I stopped her straight away and she then went to sleep.
> I'm guessing I'll have to have it on for walks too in case she goes up to anything?
> She's good with just short walks but I don't think she'll poo in the garden.
> Nightmare with head surgery as I've realised some doorknobs are her eye height and with the cone could get caught on them!


I think the eyes must feel really weird after the surgery, so they do seem to want to rub them more than other wounds.
I personally kept the cone on for walks - 3 reasons. 1) the WILL try and rub their eyes on walks so better safe than sorry. 2) it stops them getting bits of dirt or branches, grass, etc in the wounds. 3) It makes it REALLY obvious to other dog walkers to keep their dogs away! 
Once they are a bit better healed and you can see it doesn't bother her as much, you can then start removing the cone for walks. I found that they were pretty intent at getting to their eyes right at the start when it feels weird and sore, and then as they start to scab they get itchy too. Once you've passed the scab phase you should be able to leave the cone off more when she's supervised. Just to warn you they can be really sneaky about giving them a good rub, so keep your eye on her at all times!


----------



## Arny

Sarah H said:


> I think the eyes must feel really weird after the surgery, so they do seem to want to rub them more than other wounds.
> I personally kept the cone on for walks - 3 reasons. 1) the WILL try and rub their eyes on walks so better safe than sorry. 2) it stops them getting bits of dirt or branches, grass, etc in the wounds. *3) It makes it REALLY obvious to other dog walkers to keep their dogs away! *
> Once they are a bit better healed and you can see it doesn't bother her as much, you can then start removing the cone for walks. I found that they were pretty intent at getting to their eyes right at the start when it feels weird and sore, and then as they start to scab they get itchy too. Once you've passed the scab phase you should be able to leave the cone off more when she's supervised. Just to warn you they can be really sneaky about giving them a good rub, so keep your eye on her at all times!


After 10 years (I assume, we don't know if she's ever had it done before) of having all that rolled in I hope a lot of it is relief but she also has an ulcer that needs to heal even if she didn't seem bothered about messing with it before.
This was a thought of mine. It only takes one boisterous dog. I think we'll have another day just in the garden and then see how she is and probably keep it on for walks at least for some of next week.


----------



## Magyarmum

It's 30C here today so we won't be going anywhere. Instead my bodyguards and I will spend most of our time sitting under the walnut tree watching the world go by.


----------



## Boxer123

Well the boxer boys are looking gorgeous today. A lovely walk in the secure woods.


----------



## Jason25

DanWalkersmum said:


> Sounds like she wanted to play, she must have been missing you!


I think she did, when we got home she grabbed a toy and went and sat in the back garden waiting to play lol 

Dad came up for a few hours today, I don't know if it's because he's a bit nuts but daisy goes absolutely bonkers when he's here.

She adores him and wants to give him lots of cuddles and kisses but she doesn't seem to understand she's a 45lb staffy and not a little lap dog :Hilarious she had to go on a time out at one point but got let out again once she calmed down 

Here she is after a few hours of harassing my dad :Hilarious


----------



## Jason25

Do you think it’s a bull breed thing, it’s raining and daisy is conveniently extra sleepy this morning, did not want to go out for toilet this morning and is not responding to walkies or me shaking the collar/leash? 

She’s such a snowflake :Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Magyarmum

Jason25 said:


> Do you think it's a bull breed thing, it's raining and daisy is conveniently extra sleepy this morning, did not want to go out for toilet this morning and is not responding to walkies or me shaking the collar/leash?
> 
> She's such a snowflake :Hilarious:Hilarious


No it's not exclusive to bull breeds, both my Shar-Pei were just the same.

M'boi was 10 times worse than Georgina in that at the first drop of rain, if we were outside or in the middle of a walk, she'd herd us all back home. And if for any reason you wanted to go outside when it was raining she'd try to stop you and the fuss she made!.

I've known her to refuse to go outside for a pee for over 24 hours. She must have had a bladder the size of an Olympic swimming pool!


----------



## Lurcherlad

Jason25 said:


> Do you think it's a bull breed thing, it's raining and daisy is conveniently extra sleepy this morning, did not want to go out for toilet this morning and is not responding to walkies or me shaking the collar/leash?
> 
> She's such a snowflake :Hilarious:Hilarious


Seemingly not.

Jack did pop out to the garden this morning but has shown absolutely no desire to go for a walk.

He's snoozing deeply on the sofa.


----------



## Sarah H

Jason25 said:


> Do you think it's a bull breed thing, it's raining and daisy is conveniently extra sleepy this morning, did not want to go out for toilet this morning and is not responding to walkies or me shaking the collar/leash?
> 
> She's such a snowflake :Hilarious:Hilarious





Lurcherlad said:


> Seemingly not.
> 
> Jack did pop out to the garden this morning but has shown absolutely no desire to go for a walk.
> 
> He's snoozing deeply on the sofa.
> 
> View attachment 470951


I think it's a short coat thing. Fly curls up small on the sofa on days like this! The fluffy 2 don't care really.


----------



## edinoodle

@Boxer123 I love the harnesses your boys have, what brand is it?


----------



## rona

Jason25 said:


> Do you think it's a bull breed thing, it's raining and daisy is conveniently extra sleepy this morning, did not want to go out for toilet this morning and is not responding to walkies or me shaking the collar/leash?
> 
> She's such a snowflake :Hilarious:Hilarious


*DIVA 

"An example of a diva is a spoiled woman who wants things her own way and who bosses people around." *


----------



## Boxer123

edinoodle said:


> @Boxer123 I love the harnesses your boys have, what brand is it?


Perfect fit. They are quite pricey but last ages. Sox has just had a new one after 4 years ?


----------



## edinoodle

Boxer123 said:


> Perfect fit. They are quite pricey but last ages. Sox has just had a new one after 4 years ?


Great thank you. I've heard of them before but don't think I'd actually seen one. They look fab, I've just checked out the website but think I'll try and find a local stockist rather than having to try and measure myself!


----------



## Boxer123

edinoodle said:


> Great thank you. I've heard of them before but don't think I'd actually seen one. They look fab, I've just checked out the website but think I'll try and find a local stockist rather than having to try and measure myself!


I did this now just order replacement parts online. The website are very quick normally next day easy returns if you can't find a stockist.


----------



## Boxer123

After a long day of naughties come the snugs.


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 470871
> View attachment 470872
> View attachment 470873
> View attachment 470874
> View attachment 470875
> Well the boxer boys are looking gorgeous today. A lovely walk in the secure woods.


That top pic reminds me of Hale and Pace "The Management" I don't know why though!


----------



## O2.0

Jason25 said:


> Do you think it's a bull breed thing, it's raining and daisy is conveniently extra sleepy this morning, did not want to go out for toilet this morning and is not responding to walkies or me shaking the collar/leash?
> 
> She's such a snowflake :Hilarious:Hilarious


I think @Sarah H nailed it - it's the short coat. Bates is not a fan but he'll tough it out if I tell him to. Penny is really not a fan, but she still hasn't figured out that I have no control over the rain. I'll open the door, she gets all happy to go out, sees it's raining, then looks at me like I'm supposed to make it stop. 
I'm sure she lived through her share of downpour thunderstorms in her previous life - we have them pretty much daily all summer long, and now that she knows what a dry house is, she's not leaving TYVM!


----------



## O2.0

Bates and Penny annoyed at the latest thunderstorm. You can see it chucking down through the window, and Bates is annoyed that the thunder is disturbing his nap. Penny is pretending to sleep but her alert ears totally give her away


----------



## ShibaPup

Can someone tell my two that walks in the rain are horrible?! I have two idiots that enjoy it, even in heavy showers, or thunder - great fun. Puddles are the best too.

Zazu and Lily would have to be seriously ill not to want to go out.

Excuse Lily's best impression of a rescue me face


----------



## Boxer123

DanWalkersmum said:


> That top pic reminds me of Hale and Pace "The Management" I don't know why though!


I had to google that I can see it


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Boxer123 said:


> I had to google that I can see it


I forgot how long ago they were on TV together, it's the expression on Sox's face I think


----------



## Jason25

ShibaPup said:


> Can someone tell my two that walks in the rain are horrible?! I have two idiots that enjoy it, even in heavy showers, or thunder - great fun. Puddles are the best too.
> 
> Zazu and Lily would have to be seriously ill not to want to go out.
> 
> Excuse Lily's best impression of a rescue me face


Daisy needs to take notes!! She won't go out in the rain but will lay in the sun all day :Facepalm:Hilarious

We've had an eventful morning  Daisy stuffed her head down a hole, scraped her face on a rock or something, got something lodged up her nose when she had her face in there.

Pulls face out of hole and starts violently sneezing. The blood from the scrape has spread around her chops from shaking her head and sneezing. Giving me a bit of a shock I thought it was from her nose. 

She carried on snorting so I took her back to the car to go to the vets but she stopped on the way.

Im pretty sure it's out now, she tried clearing her nose once a few hours ago but nothing since.

Nightmare :Hilarious


----------



## Nonnie

Bet you cant guess what he was staring at

2021-06-22_04-35-20 by Ned Ster, on Flickr
2021-06-22_04-36-00 by Ned Ster, on Flickr


----------



## rona

Nonnie said:


> Bet you cant guess what he was staring at
> 
> 2021-06-22_04-35-20 by Ned Ster, on Flickr
> 2021-06-22_04-36-00 by Ned Ster, on Flickr


A worm


----------



## Nonnie

rona said:


> A worm


Good job money isnt involved


----------



## rona

Archie had a busy morning 

IMG_0499 by jenny clifford, on Flickr

IMG_0500 by jenny clifford, on Flickr


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Nonnie said:


> Bet you cant guess what he was staring at
> 
> 2021-06-22_04-35-20 by Ned Ster, on Flickr
> 2021-06-22_04-36-00 by Ned Ster, on Flickr


A Frog?


----------



## ForestWomble

Nonnie said:


> Bet you cant guess what he was staring at
> 
> 2021-06-22_04-35-20 by Ned Ster, on Flickr
> 2021-06-22_04-36-00 by Ned Ster, on Flickr


A cricket?


----------



## ECT

Nonnie said:


> Bet you cant guess what he was staring at
> 
> 2021-06-22_04-35-20 by Ned Ster, on Flickr
> 2021-06-22_04-36-00 by Ned Ster, on Flickr


 A bee?


----------



## Kaily

A ghost.


----------



## Nonnie

DanWalkersmum said:


> A Frog?





ForestWomble said:


> A cricket?





ECT said:


> A bee?





Kaily said:


> A ghost.


Rona got it right first time.

Took me ages to find it.


----------



## Jason25

I’m away again today so daisy is staying at mums for another 2 - 3 nights. God help her :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## rona

Jason25 said:


> I'm away again today so daisy is staying at mums for another 2 - 3 nights. God help her :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


Who?

Daisy or your mum?


----------



## Jason25

rona said:


> Who?
> 
> Daisy or your mum?


At first I felt bad for mum but now mum has told me she been and got a dog walking belt for daisy, she has got walks planned and might even rent the field. Daisy just needs to turn up with food and toys  daisy will be in for a bit of a shock, won't be just chilling this time :Hilarious


----------



## Kaily

How lovely that your Mum is being such a good Grandparent to Daisy @Jason25.

They will be doing Canicross next.


----------



## rona

Jason25 said:


> At first I felt bad for mum but now mum has told me she been and got a dog walking belt for daisy, she has got walks planned and might even rent the field. Daisy just needs to turn up with food and toys  daisy will be in for a bit of a shock, won't be just chilling this time :Hilarious


 Has your mum walked her before and does she know how powerful she is?


----------



## Jason25

rona said:


> Has your mum walked her before and does she know how powerful she is?


Yeah mum usually takes a picnic with them they find somewhere nice and quiet and has something to eat together :Hilarious daisy walks really good when clipped up on the front d ring of her harness so mum just uses that 


Kaily said:


> How lovely that your Mum is being such a good Grandparent to Daisy @Jason25.
> 
> They will be doing Canicross next.


I'm so thankful she takes daisy for me, yeah she said she loves it, gives her some company lol


----------



## Magyarmum

Jason25 said:


> Yeah mum usually takes a picnic with them they find somewhere nice and quiet and has something to eat together :Hilarious daisy walks really good when clipped up on the front d ring of her harness so mum just uses that
> 
> I'm so thankful she takes daisy for me, yeah she said she loves it, gives her some company lol


It always surprises me the difference in behaviour it makes when the lead is clipped to the front ring of the harness. I love it when my DIL comes to stay because she'll take both dogs and explore the the countryside for hours with them.


----------



## Magyarmum

Half past four in the afternoon and the outside temperature is 36C. Another day when I don't think we'll be going anywhere:Arghh


----------



## Jason25

Magyarmum said:


> It always surprises me the difference in behaviour it makes when the lead is clipped to the front ring of the harness. I love it when my DIL comes to stay because she'll take both dogs and explore the the countryside for hours with them.


Yeah daisy is the same, she will pull like a train when clipped on the back, but when on the front she won't pull at all I don't think she likes the lead going tight across her front lol.


----------



## ForestWomble

I think Bungo wants to learn keyboard, as soon as I started playing he stood up and watched me play, at one point he put his paw on the keys, he didn't get down until I finished. I'll have him playing duets in next to no time


----------



## O2.0

Magyarmum said:


> Half past four in the afternoon and the outside temperature is 36C. Another day when I don't think we'll be going anywhere:Arghh


It's only getting up to 86 today with a breeze, feels downright chilly  
Back to the mid 90's and up next week though...


----------



## Boxer123

Magyarmum said:


> Half past four in the afternoon and the outside temperature is 36C. Another day when I don't think we'll be going anywhere:Arghh


To hot is your house cool?


----------



## Magyarmum

Boxer123 said:


> To hot is your house cool?


I live in an old adobe house with 18 inch thick walls. It stays warm in winter and nice and cool in summer.

At the moment it's 26C in my living room but 35C outside.


----------



## Magyarmum

Oh dear!

Tamas and his father arrived this morning to cut logs. Called the Schnauzer boys to take them inside but only Grisha appeared.

I wasn't too worried thinking that because it's so hot Gwylim was probably lying under the hedge next to the front gate. No sign of him when I went to look, but then Tamas called me and there was Gwylim standing by the top gate ..... but ...... on the wrong side. He must have found a hole in the fencing.

Tamas opened the gate and the little monkey came running to me - I really think he was quite pleased to be home! The pair of them have been gated until I find and repair the escape route.

I really don't fancy searching the countryside for them when the temperature is 34C.


----------



## Boxer123

Magyarmum said:


> Oh dear!
> 
> Tamas and his father arrived this morning to cut logs. Called the Schnauzer boys to take them inside but only Grisha appeared.
> 
> I wasn't too worried thinking that because it's so hot Gwylim was probably lying under the hedge next to the front gate. No sign of him when I went to look, but then Tamas called me and there was Gwylim standing by the top gate ..... but ...... on the wrong side. He must have found a hole in the fencing.
> 
> Tamas opened the gate and the little monkey came running to me - I really think he was quite pleased to be home! The pair of them have been gated until I find and repair the escape route.
> 
> I really don't fancy searching the countryside for them when the temperature is 34C.


What a pickle.


----------



## Boxer123

Morning walkies.


----------



## Magyarmum

Boxer123 said:


> What a pickle.


Luckily on the few occasions they have gone AWOL they've never gone far mainly because they're too busy sniffing. And, although I don't always appreciate it both of them are velcro dogs who can't seem to live without me for more than a few minutes!


----------



## Boxer123

Sox really is living to hard and fast.


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Dan had a 2 hour grooming session yesterday, and has spent the bulk of today sulking/sleeping.


----------



## Boxer123

DanWalkersmum said:


> Dan had a 2 hour grooming session yesterday, and has spent the bulk of today sulking/sleeping.
> View attachment 471110


Such a hard life.


----------



## margy

DanWalkersmum said:


> Dan had a 2 hour grooming session yesterday, and has spent the bulk of today sulking/sleeping.
> View attachment 471110


Ahh poor little soul. Suzie was the same, she didn't really enjoy going to the groomers either.


----------



## margy

OH and I were talking about the Suzie and Belle as we often do , we were laughing at the time hubby heard snoring and wondered where it was coming from. He got up and saw Suzie asleep in the wardrobe! I had got up earlier and was at work.


----------



## DanWalkersmum

margy said:


> Ahh poor little soul. Suzie was the same, she didn't really enjoy going to the groomers either.


He was shaking when we left him, it had to be done, but so excited and happy when we picked him up too.


margy said:


> OH and I were talking about the Suzie and Belle as we often do , we were laughing at the time hubby heard snoring and wondered where it was coming from. He got up and saw Suzie asleep in the wardrobe! I had got up earlier and was at work.
> View attachment 471122


It's funny the places they pick where they want to sleep, she looks cosy there. Dan hides behind the sofa and also likes to sleep on the widest stair where he has a good view of the front window for spotting postmen and cats! The wardrobe doors are always closed, my OH has a fear of wardrobe ghosts/moths (I can't think why else he absolutely insists on them always being so tightly shut)


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Boxer123 said:


> Such a hard life.


I feel exactly the same if I have to go to the hairdressers  Last time was 18 months ago


----------



## margy

I can understand your husband's concerns as before we had any dogs next doors cat used to visit. One day my 13year old son was off school ill and insisted he heard sounds from the wardrobe upstairs he was truly scared.Thinking it was a burglar. It turned out to be the cat from next door who had sneaked in and got shut in our wardrobe!


----------



## Magyarmum

After spending half an hour in the hot sun searching, I finally found where the little monkey had made his great escape, but typically as sod's law dictates it was the very last piece of fencing I looked at. Just a small gap where the fence joins the back of the woodshed.but big enough for an ickle dog to squeeze through :Banghead 

Having blocked it up I decided to find out if I was right, so took the boys up the garden and sat under the walnut tree, keeping one eye on Gwylim. At first he seemed to show no interest and stayed fairly close to me, but then he started to wander slowly towards the part of the garden where the gap had been. I said nothing, just watched him. When he got to the spot he had a good look and seeing it had been blocked up came running back to me.

Grisha also had to inspect the spot and as if in agreement the pair of them then walked the length of the fence inspecting all the old escape routes that over the years have been repaired. Really fascinating watching their minds in action. 

Sorry boys but you're out of luck,!


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Magyarmum said:


> After spending half an hour in the hot sun searching, I finally found where the little monkey had made his great escape, but typically as sod's law dictates it was the very last piece of fencing I looked at. Just a small gap where the fence joins the back of the woodshed.but big enough for an ickle dog to squeeze through :Banghead
> 
> Having blocked it up I decided to find out if I was right, so took the boys up the garden and sat under the walnut tree, keeping one eye on Gwylim. At first he seemed to show no interest and stayed fairly close to me, but then he started to wander slowly towards the part of the garden where the gap had been. I said nothing, just watched him. When he got to the spot he had a good look and seeing it had been blocked up came running back to me.
> 
> Grisha also had to inspect the spot and as if in agreement the pair of them then walked the length of the fence inspecting all the old escape routes that over the years have been repaired. Really fascinating watching their minds in action.
> 
> Sorry boys but you're out of luck,!


They like to keep you on your toes don't they?


----------



## Lurcherlad

DanWalkersmum said:


> He was shaking when we left him, it had to be done, but so excited and happy when we picked him up too.
> 
> It's funny the places they pick where they want to sleep, she looks cosy there. Dan hides behind the sofa and also likes to sleep on the widest stair where he has a good view of the front window for spotting postmen and cats! The wardrobe doors are always closed, my OH has a fear of wardrobe ghosts/moths (I can't think why else he absolutely insists on them always being so tightly shut)


Honestly, I wouldn't leave Jack under those circumstances.

It's clearly a very stressful experience.

For an important medical procedure yes, but for grooming no.

I'd get some equipment and teach myself to groom him.


----------



## rottiemum

Well Chase is at the vets for his neutering today. He went in no problem. He was not happy that he had no food since last night so he was probably hoping there would be food in there. Lol
I gave them a surgical suit to put on him, I just hope it fits. Didn't have a chance to try it on before. If not I will order a bigger one, to avoid the dreaded cone!
It's quiet in here...


----------



## Lurcherlad

It will be a long day 

He’ll be glad to see you later!


----------



## rottiemum

Lurcherlad said:


> It will be a long day
> 
> He'll be glad to see you later!


He will, I don't think he realised I wasn't coming with him. I've only ever left him for like an hour or so. 
Gives me a chance to wash the sofa covers and all his towels/blankets!


----------



## Magyarmum

Lurcherlad said:


> Honestly, I wouldn't leave Jack under those circumstances.
> 
> It's clearly a very stressful experience.
> 
> For an important medical procedure yes, but for grooming no.
> 
> I'd get some equipment and teach myself to groom him.


Neither of mine really mind going to the groomer, who is Gwylim's breeders wife.She trained them as babies to get used to standing still on the grooming table whilst being hand stripped. Grisha used to spend a few days afterwards being grumpy, but since he's now shaved instead of being hand stripped he's so much better tempered. I think the grumpiness was due to his skin being a bit sore.

Hand stripping a dog is hard work and over time takes a toll of your hands and there's no way I could do it but having said that I wouldn't send my dogs to any old groomer, it would have yo be one that knew exactly how to groom Schnauzers

They also go and stay with them if I go on holiday and get to meet all their Schnauzer friends and family. It's almost like their second home.


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Lurcherlad said:


> Honestly, I wouldn't leave Jack under those circumstances.
> 
> It's clearly a very stressful experience.
> 
> For an important medical procedure yes, but for grooming no.
> 
> I'd get some equipment and teach myself to groom him.


I do have clippers to groom him between visits,he is fine when he's in there and always happy to come out of course. I think he's more upset at being apart from us really than the grooming which he seems to enjoy, he has been going to the same place since he was 3 months old, maybe I should look into trying somewhere new?


----------



## Lurcherlad

DanWalkersmum said:


> I do have clippers to groom him between visits,he is fine when he's in there and always happy to come out of course. I think he's more upset at being apart from us really than the grooming which he seems to enjoy, he has been going to the same place since he was 3 months old, maybe I should look into trying somewhere new?


If it takes a day to get over, I'd wonder how happy is is there and with the procedure tbh.

He's bound to be pleased to leave and be with you.

Jack doesn't need a groomer but I take him for nail trims and hold him while they do it. I wouldn't leave him anywhere though.


----------



## margy

I found Suzie behaved better and stood still if I wasn't there. If I stayed she jumped around. I used to sit in my car around the corner and wait, the lady who did her was very quick and I bathed her when we got home so she was never there longer than an hour. I didn't like her standing for long periods when she got older.


----------



## rottiemum

Vet just called. He's awake and the operation went well. They took bloods before his GA (Didn't think they'd need to with him being young, but I said to do it just in case), and he had one level that was high - I could not make out what it was she was saying, but only up by 1 point. I'll get more detail when we pick him up, but they want to retest it in 3 weeks.
Anyway, we can pick him up at 3pm


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Lurcherlad said:


> If it takes a day to get over, I'd wonder how happy is is there and with the procedure tbh.
> 
> He's bound to be pleased to leave and be with you.
> 
> Jack doesn't need a groomer but I take him for nail trims and hold him while they do it. I wouldn't leave him anywhere though.


I think it's due to the lockdown when he couldn't go to the groomers for months, he was perfectly fine before that and he's back to being himself today. Maybe I should look into sussing out a new groomer, he's booked in every 6 weeks and I also need to give him a mini trim in-between as his hair grows so fast it's prone to matting if not even with daily brushing - oh the joys of the bichon x shih tzu coat - good job I love him. I'm sure they do look after him or I would not be leaving him and paying £40 to boot!


----------



## DanWalkersmum

rottiemum said:


> Vet just called. He's awake and the operation went well. They took bloods before his GA (Didn't think they'd need to with him being young, but I said to do it just in case), and he had one level that was high - I could not make out what it was she was saying, but only up by 1 point. I'll get more detail when we pick him up, but they want to retest it in 3 weeks.
> Anyway, we can pick him up at 3pm


I hope the suit does the trick. Glad all went well.


----------



## Kaily

My squishy little girl.


----------



## rottiemum

He's back! All cosy in his suit. Snoozing away already. His head is hanging over the side of the sofa, I'm sat next to him and afraid to move in case he falls off...:Hilarious
But he's got the stitches that dissolve so he won't have to go back for that. I forgot to ask about the bloods but they didn't mention it either.


----------



## Kaily

I am glad he is home safe and sound @rottiemum.

I need to get Daisy spayed but I keep putting it off, I know she will be so scared. .


----------



## rottiemum

Kaily said:


> I am glad he is home safe and sound @rottiemum.
> 
> I need to get Daisy spayed but I keep putting it off, I know she will be so scared. .


I thought he would be too; or at least reluctant to go in without me, but he trotted right off with the vet...And apparently he was good as gold.


----------



## amplecrumlin

ShibaPup said:


> Can't make this up - harnesses finally arrived this morning. The wrong ones :Banghead I asked for the standard vari harness - she asked if I wanted the houdini version and I said no, but she sent me the houdini version.
> 
> I'm sorry but I'm really, really disappointed - waited 4 and a half weeks for two harnesses, that I was told would be with me within 2 weeks. Hardly any communication. Now they are the wrong kind of harness
> 
> Will have to make them work for now - finances are tight and doubtful I'm going to get a reply within the next 2 weeks, and I certainly cannot wait 4 weeks for a replacement. Going to save up for my preferred Haqihana ones.


I saw a haqihana on ebay today - probably too small for your needs, but no harm in mentioning it. Apparently too large for the whippet it was bought for, size S2H. It has the extra strap, but it looks like that could be cut off, if it fitted otherwise.


----------



## rottiemum

It's a full time job trying to keep Chase calm...
Had a peek at the stitches earlier and they seem ok but there has been a wee bit of blood. But he obviously feels great because he wants to jump around and play as normal. I slept downstairs with him last night and will continue to do so but I'm a bit sleep deprived!
:Nurse


----------



## Kaily

Just back home after a long walk. Neighbours are having a very loud, smokey bbq party.


----------



## Boxer123

Kaily said:


> Just back home after a long walk. Neighbours are having a very loud, smokey bbq party.
> 
> View attachment 471222


Yuck how irritating. Hopefully puppers will be sleepy enough for it not to bother them.


----------



## Kaily

Boxer123 said:


> Yuck how irritating. Hopefully puppers will be sleepy enough for it not to bother them.


Yes very annoying. Going to be a regular thing now, they have just had built an outdoor kitchen, bar and huge hard standing thing. Things are very fraught here.


----------



## Boxer123

Kaily said:


> Yes very annoying. Going to be a regular thing now, they have just had built an outdoor kitchen, bar and huge hard standing thing. Things are very fraught here.


I used to have very noisy neighbours it's so quiet here I love it.


----------



## Kaily

It was always quiet here too. Not any more, they are so disrespectful.


----------



## Nicola234

My boys


----------



## rottiemum

Managed a pretty calm day yesterday.
Then about 9pm he peed in his suit (He was outside and I hadn't rolled it back as I thought we'd only be out for a second - I was going to the garage for something), next thing I know he peed...So I whipped it off, hand washed it and popped it in the tumble dryer. 
In the meantime we thought we'd put an inflatable collar on him just in case.
Well, he thought that was great fun, as his neck is so big he got it off pretty quickly, and proceeded to rip it to shreds. :Hilarious
But it kept him entertained until the suit was dry...
And I did order another suit in case it happens again. 
Had a much better night last night too, he actually slept in his dog bed most of the night (He hasn't used it for ages)!


----------



## Jason25

:Hilarious


----------



## rottiemum

Someone is having a lazy day...


----------



## Jason25

Kaily said:


> My squishy little girl.
> 
> View attachment 471152


omg how cute is she!!!  i do love jack russells ,they have so much character


----------



## Arny

Tilly has eyes!
Just over a week post surgery.
Her left was the worst and had the ulcer (all healed now but will leave some scarring).
Week before surgery

















Now


----------



## Boxer123

rottiemum said:


> Managed a pretty calm day yesterday.
> Then about 9pm he peed in his suit (He was outside and I hadn't rolled it back as I thought we'd only be out for a second - I was going to the garage for something), next thing I know he peed...So I whipped it off, hand washed it and popped it in the tumble dryer.
> In the meantime we thought we'd put an inflatable collar on him just in case.
> Well, he thought that was great fun, as his neck is so big he got it off pretty quickly, and proceeded to rip it to shreds. :Hilarious
> But it kept him entertained until the suit was dry...
> And I did order another suit in case it happens again.
> Had a much better night last night too, he actually slept in his dog bed most of the night (He hasn't used it for ages)!


Loki agreed those blow up cones are good for chewing. Glad he's on the mend.


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Arny said:


> Tilly has eyes!
> Just over a week post surgery.
> Her left was the worst and had the ulcer (all healed now but will leave some scarring).
> Week before surgery
> View attachment 471325
> 
> View attachment 471326
> 
> 
> Now
> View attachment 471327


So much better, she must be feeling much more comfy bless her


----------



## rottiemum

Boxer123 said:


> Loki agreed those blow up cones are good for chewing. Glad he's on the mend.


They are so on the same wavelength...:Hilarious
Sent a picture of the wound off to the Vet, as they requested we do so after a few days. Haven't heard back yet but I think it looks ok.


----------



## Boxer123

rottiemum said:


> They are so on the same wavelength...:Hilarious
> Sent a picture of the wound off to the Vet, as they requested we do so after a few days. Haven't heard back yet but I think it looks ok.


Loki managed to burst his stitches followed by a visit to the emergency vets on a Saturday night. £650 later the cone was but a small cost in the ordeal. He has no regrets


----------



## rottiemum

Boxer123 said:


> Loki managed to burst his stitches followed by a visit to the emergency vets on a Saturday night. £650 later the cone was but a small cost in the ordeal. He has no regrets


Yes I remember your post about that. It's been my fear since Chase is young and boisterous like Loki. He has managed a few quiet days but I think he's getting fed up! I just hope it heals quickly.


----------



## Boxer123

Boxer spam for a Monday it's been ok.


----------



## Jason25

Arny said:


> Tilly has eyes!
> Just over a week post surgery.
> Her left was the worst and had the ulcer (all healed now but will leave some scarring).
> Week before surgery
> View attachment 471325
> 
> View attachment 471326
> 
> 
> Now
> View attachment 471327


Wishing her a speedy recovery 

just found out my weird little dog likes bran flakes. You can guess what she's having in the morning :Hilarious


----------



## Lurcherlad

Jason25 said:


> Wishing her a speedy recovery
> 
> just found out my weird little dog likes bran flakes. You can guess what she's having in the morning :Hilarious


Not too many in case of explosions!


----------



## Jason25

Lurcherlad said:


> Not too many in case of explosions!


Good shout, what do you reckon maybe a table spoon full?


----------



## pinklizzy

Just a very random post but just got back from a walk where for once everything seemed to go well for once! I've been using the magical powers of squeezy cheese to help with Biggle's reactions to other dogs when we're out, tonight we saw 4 different dogs and managed to let them pass without any screaming (him not me!) but the very last one just before we got home, he actually saw the dog across the road, looked at me and then stopped to sit next to me!


----------



## Sarah H

Arny said:


> Tilly has eyes!
> Just over a week post surgery.
> Her left was the worst and had the ulcer (all healed now but will leave some scarring).
> Week before surgery
> View attachment 471325
> 
> View attachment 471326
> 
> 
> Now
> View attachment 471327


Awwww much better! We can see her pretty eyes now!


----------



## edinoodle

We had a very busy couple of days! Bramble went for a groom on Saturday. On Sunday we went on a boat trip to Inchcolm island and Bramble was an absolute star, she loved being on the boat (still hates the car though!) and exploring the island. She briefly went in the sea but we didn't fancy taking a wet dog back on board! Yesterday we went to our normal groomers and got her face shaved and then in the evening had scent class, it was simple stuff but I really enjoyed it and so did Bram, can't wait to explore it more. We're exhausted now 

Being a tourist and testing out her new "paws up" trick









Enjoying the view









A little bit too relaxed on the boat 
















Sleeping now, hanging off the bed is seemingly much more comfy than sleeping on it


----------



## Arny

Jason25 said:


> Wishing her a speedy recovery


Thank you. She's fully recovered, that's how quick it is. She had dissolvable stitches but as often find they didn't fully dissolve so were removed at her final check up yesterday.


Sarah H said:


> Awwww much better! We can see her pretty eyes now!


The difference is amazing.

Her behaviour is more odd though. Last week she ran into the living room looking for me and appeared to look straight at me but still ran round the room and out.
When I was finally able to get her attention she was so happy to see me.
She's also barking just if we're upstairs (or if she doesn't realised we're down) which she hasn't done before.
She also back to pacing in the evening, no where near as much as she had been doing but she'd pretty much stopped when her medication was upped.
I had hoped it was all to do with having the cone on and maybe reduced spatial awareness or something, with a bit more time maybe she'll go back to 'normal'.


----------



## Boxer123

pinklizzy said:


> Just a very random post but just got back from a walk where for once everything seemed to go well for once! I've been using the magical powers of squeezy cheese to help with Biggle's reactions to other dogs when we're out, tonight we saw 4 different dogs and managed to let them pass without any screaming (him not me!) but the very last one just before we got home, he actually saw the dog across the road, looked at me and then stopped to sit next to me!


It's so nice when you have a walk like that.


----------



## Kaily

edinoodle said:


> We had a very busy couple of days! Bramble went for a groom on Saturday. On Sunday we went on a boat trip to Inchcolm island and Bramble was an absolute star, she loved being on the boat (still hates the car though!) and exploring the island. She briefly went in the sea but we didn't fancy taking a wet dog back on board! Yesterday we went to our normal groomers and got her face shaved and then in the evening had scent class, it was simple stuff but I really enjoyed it and so did Bram, can't wait to explore it more. We're exhausted now
> 
> Being a tourist and testing out her new "paws up" trick
> View attachment 471378
> 
> 
> Enjoying the view
> View attachment 471379
> 
> 
> A little bit too relaxed on the boat
> View attachment 471380
> View attachment 471381
> 
> 
> Sleeping now, hanging off the bed is seemingly much more comfy than sleeping on it
> View attachment 471382


Great pics, my favourite is the fourth one. Seems Bramble found her sea legs and is having lots of adventures.


----------



## Sarah H

Arny said:


> Thank you. She's fully recovered, that's how quick it is. She had dissolvable stitches but as often find they didn't fully dissolve so were removed at her final check up yesterday.
> 
> The difference is amazing.
> 
> Her behaviour is more odd though. Last week she ran into the living room looking for me and appeared to look straight at me but still ran round the room and out.
> When I was finally able to get her attention she was so happy to see me.
> She's also barking just if we're upstairs (or if she doesn't realised we're down) which she hasn't done before.
> She also back to pacing in the evening, no where near as much as she had been doing but she'd pretty much stopped when her medication was upped.
> I had hoped it was all to do with having the cone on and maybe reduced spatial awareness or something, with a bit more time maybe she'll go back to 'normal'.


I wonder if she's just not used to seeing everything so clearly? And so you don't look like you always have done to her. 
I'm sure she will be OK soon enough. The whole ordeal must be quite stressful for them, especially wearing the cone for so long.


----------



## Arny

Sarah H said:


> I wonder if she's just not used to seeing everything so clearly? And so you don't look like you always have done to her.
> I'm sure she will be OK soon enough. The whole ordeal must be quite stressful for them, especially wearing the cone for so long.


That's a good point, I hadn't thought about that.
I just hope its not sped up, what the vet thinks is, cognitive decline but the surgery needed doing either way.


----------



## Jason25

Any idea how to stop the neighbours cat coming in my garden?

Daisy just flew out the back door and chased it off. As it ran up the fence, she tried running up after it which knocked the cat off balance causing it to pause at the top of the fence. She was inches grabbing it off the top of the fence!! I don’t want her to hurt the cat and don’t know how to stop it from coming in again?

It lives with staffies so I’m not sure if it thinks daisy is a friendly?


----------



## Magyarmum




----------



## edinoodle

Kaily said:


> Great pics, my favourite is the fourth one. Seems Bramble found her sea legs and is having lots of adventures.


Thank you, I was surprised by how happy and confident she was! Proud of my (not so little) floof! 

@Arny hope your girl is doing better today!


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Jason25 said:


> Any idea how to stop the neighbours cat coming in my garden?
> 
> Daisy just flew out the back door and chased it off. As it ran up the fence, she tried running up after it which knocked the cat off balance causing it to pause at the top of the fence. She was inches grabbing it off the top of the fence!! I don't want her to hurt the cat and don't know how to stop it from coming in again?
> 
> It lives with staffies so I'm not sure if it thinks daisy is a friendly?


Close shave Sorry no advice here, maybe try the cat forum?
I don't think it would have any doubt that Daisy's not cat friendly from the sounds of it though.


----------



## Arny

edinoodle said:


> @Arny hope your girl is doing better today!


She seems to be, thank you 
We had someone join us on our walk.
The 'thing' that lives in cuckoo spit.











Jason25 said:


> Any idea how to stop the neighbours cat coming in my garden?


I think the only true way is to cat proof your garden.
Hopefully the close call scared it sufficiently that it won't come in again soon.


----------



## Jason25

DanWalkersmum said:


> Close shave Sorry no advice here, maybe try the cat forum?
> I don't think it would have any doubt that Daisy's not cat friendly from the sounds of it though.





Arny said:


> She seems to be, thank you
> We had someone join us on our walk.
> The 'thing' that lives in cuckoo spit.
> View attachment 471435
> 
> 
> I think the only true way is to cat proof your garden.
> Hopefully the close call scared it sufficiently that it won't come in again soon.


Might have to get the water sprayer out and fire at it if it comes in again lol. It worked on the last cat that used to frequent my garden  hopefully this one has got the message though lol.


----------



## Jason25

Played a bit too much fetch this afternoon, she's now napping it off :Hilarious


----------



## Sarah H

Jason25 said:


> Might have to get the water sprayer out and fire at it if it comes in again lol. It worked on the last cat that used to frequent my garden  hopefully this one has got the message though lol.


I would, purely for the cat's own safety! You don't want Daisy to hurt it but the cat shouldn't really be on your property. Can you tell the neighbours that it popped over and that they need to try and prevent it as Daisy will chase and try and catch it?


----------



## Kaily

Another Daisy has been playing fetch today too.


----------



## margy

She really is too cute.


----------



## Beth78

Jason25 said:


> Any idea how to stop the neighbours cat coming in my garden?
> 
> Daisy just flew out the back door and chased it off. As it ran up the fence, she tried running up after it which knocked the cat off balance causing it to pause at the top of the fence. She was inches grabbing it off the top of the fence!! I don't want her to hurt the cat and don't know how to stop it from coming in again?
> 
> It lives with staffies so I'm not sure if it thinks daisy is a friendly?


We've got the same problem here, there have been afew close calls where Whisp has nearly got a cat, we just shout and spray the hose if any come into our garden. They still come though.

We've told the neighbours but they just say "oh they'll be alright", really winds Whisp up though, she's so quick I could never stop her if she chases a cat. And I'm not resorting to keeping her on a lead in her own garden.


----------



## O2.0

Jason25 said:


> Any idea how to stop the neighbours cat coming in my garden?
> 
> Daisy just flew out the back door and chased it off. As it ran up the fence, she tried running up after it which knocked the cat off balance causing it to pause at the top of the fence. She was inches grabbing it off the top of the fence!! I don't want her to hurt the cat and don't know how to stop it from coming in again?
> 
> It lives with staffies so I'm not sure if it thinks daisy is a friendly?


Hopefully the cat will get the message Daisy is not friendly and stay away. Though I've known enough cats who are pretty clueless about dogs. Went to a feed store once with the dogs and the cat came out and was moving towards Bates as if all was well, I said something about the cat not having any dog sense, and they said "Oh no, she knows dogs well, she must know your dog is good with cats." Now, true, Bates was not lunging at the leash trying to kill her, but I had just told him ignore and no bite (his leave-it cue) but he was on the edge of his self-control and that cat was most definitely in danger from Bates. I'm trying to say no my dog isn't good with cats, they're looking at a dog seemingly calm and obedient, I'm like no, this all has it's limits and I don't know when the whole thing might blow!

Anyway, yeah, not all cats are smart about predators nor as smart as their owners might think they are. 
I just wish cat owners were more careful, it would terrify me to know my pet was endangering him/herself like that.


----------



## Jason25

Sarah H said:


> I would, purely for the cat's own safety! You don't want Daisy to hurt it but the cat shouldn't really be on your property. Can you tell the neighbours that it popped over and that they need to try and prevent it as Daisy will chase and try and catch it?


I don't think they will be able to do anything, they are always getting hammered and the last thing on their mind will be keeping the cat from going in my garden lol super soaker it is 



Beth78 said:


> We've got the same problem here, there have been afew close calls where Whisp has nearly got a cat, we just shout and spray the hose if any come into our garden. They still come though.
> 
> We've told the neighbours but they just say "oh they'll be alright", really winds Whisp up though, she's so quick I could never stop her if she chases a cat. And I'm not resorting to keeping her on a lead in her own garden.


I will keep scaring it off, like you I won't restrict daisy from going out there or putting her on a leash. We are here this morning, door open and she's watching the garden from the sofa lol.



O2.0 said:


> Hopefully the cat will get the message Daisy is not friendly and stay away. Though I've known enough cats who are pretty clueless about dogs. Went to a feed store once with the dogs and the cat came out and was moving towards Bates as if all was well, I said something about the cat not having any dog sense, and they said "Oh no, she knows dogs well, she must know your dog is good with cats." Now, true, Bates was not lunging at the leash trying to kill her, but I had just told him ignore and no bite (his leave-it cue) but he was on the edge of his self-control and that cat was most definitely in danger from Bates. I'm trying to say no my dog isn't good with cats, they're looking at a dog seemingly calm and obedient, I'm like no, this all has it's limits and I don't know when the whole thing might blow!
> 
> Anyway, yeah, not all cats are smart about predators nor as smart as their owners might think they are.
> I just wish cat owners were more careful, it would terrify me to know my pet was endangering him/herself like that.


I hope so, I think this cat has got the wrong idea about daisy.

When she was a puppy it would come over to us, rub up against daisy and she would sniff it, cat would sniff her etc, both very chill. One day I'm not really sure what happened, if daisy stuck her nose in too hard when sniffing it or whatever but the cat spooked and ran off making daisy want to give chase. Now whenever she sees a cat move, she wants to chase it, every single time.

We also have cats around here that thing they are something else, they will stalk you to the end of the road, if you stop once they get so close they will start hissing at you :Hilarious

Well done to bates showing good self control, daisy goes right over the top when she sees one really close, hackles up lunging towards it 

cat watch this morning?


----------



## Kaily

And finally after 8 months they played together.


----------



## Boxer123

Kaily said:


> And finally after 8 months they played together.
> 
> View attachment 471477
> 
> 
> View attachment 471476
> 
> 
> View attachment 471478


Yay bless them I bet you feel happy.


----------



## margy

Is little Daisy still hiding under the bed or is she spending more time with you?


----------



## Kaily

Boxer123 said:


> Yay bless them I bet you feel happy.


Yes I am happy that they are happy.



margy said:


> Is little Daisy still hiding under the bed or is she spending more time with you?


Its not so much hiding, I think she genuinely likes being under there. She has stayed up a bit later a few evenings but then she won't get up in the morning. She does like a long sleep.


----------



## Jason25

We have a malfunction with the ears this morning :Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Boxer123

I do love this little boxer.


----------



## Magyarmum

For the first time for ages it was cool enough to take the boys for a walk. We didn't go far just up the road and back, but even so each walk took about half an hour because every inch of grass has to be sniffed. I kept them on their leads because there are always tractors and trailers going up and down the road.

Grisha inspecting the culvert - he's fallen in a couple of times.










Inspecting the entrance to an abandoned house for small furries.










And who refused to go into the house so that his brother could go for his walk?










Gwylim at the abandoned house.










Is that a dog barking?








.


----------



## Boxer123

The lovely lady who owns this field had a free slot today so gave it to the boxers. (Thank god check out wasp gate thread in general) Anyway a while ago loki lost his favourite ball there and was reunited today.


----------



## Boxer123

The boxer boys are done for the weekend.


----------



## Kaily

We are just back from a very long walk.

We saw a calf










And a terrapin


----------



## Jason25

I start a new job tomorrow (5.30am - 1pm sometimes 3pm) 5 days a week for the next 3 months. My awesome mum has said she will see to daisy during the day, come let her out for a bit etc. Sometimes take her back to hers or go for a walk  I need to get her a big thank you gift but struggling with ideas. Any suggestions?


----------



## O2.0

Jason25 said:


> I start a new job tomorrow (5.30am - 1pm sometimes 3pm) 5 days a week for the next 3 months. My awesome mum has said she will see to daisy during the day, come let her out for a bit etc. Sometimes take her back to hers or go for a walk  I need to get her a big thank you gift but struggling with ideas. Any suggestions?


Gift certificate to her favorite store, spa, coffee shop?


----------



## Kaily

Good luck with your new job @Jason25 .

A bit random but maybe you could buy your Mum a Himalayan Salt Lamp, apparently they are very soothing.


----------



## rona

Jason25 said:


> I start a new job tomorrow (5.30am - 1pm sometimes 3pm) 5 days a week for the next 3 months. My awesome mum has said she will see to daisy during the day, come let her out for a bit etc. Sometimes take her back to hers or go for a walk  I need to get her a big thank you gift but struggling with ideas. Any suggestions?


What about regular little gifts rather than a big gesture. They could turn up anytime and surprise her and make a smile on many days rather than just one 

My most precious gift from my late mother was just a tiny empty wrapped box with some lovely words on


----------



## Magyarmum

It's 31C here and me being me decided to clean the inside of my car which proved rather difficult when you have a helper who insists on sitting in the very place you want to work on


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Magyarmum said:


> It's 31C here and me being me decided to clean the inside of my car which proved rather difficult when you have a helper who insists on sitting in the very place you want to work on
> 
> View attachment 471817
> 
> 
> View attachment 471818


Are you sure he hasn't hidden something in there and is waiting for you to discover it for him?


----------



## DanWalkersmum

I am so tempted to pick him up! The walk up the slopes to the car park seems too much after a walk round the pond and a good half hour of ball chase on the field with those little legs!


----------



## O2.0

Magyarmum said:


> It's 31C here and me being me decided to clean the inside of my car which proved rather difficult when you have a helper who insists on sitting in the very place you want to work on
> 
> View attachment 471817
> 
> 
> View attachment 471818


Aw! this reminds me, Penny is now jumping in and out of the car on her own, eager to go wherever we're going. Such a huge difference from the first few times she rode in a car where she shook pretty much the whole time and tried to bury her head in my armpit.

She came out to lunch we me and daughter yesterday, and she is doing so much better with people! Even got complimented for being "the calmest chihuahua" this person has ever seen. :Hilarious:Hilarious
Daughter and I giggled about that one for a while because "calm" is definitely not one of Penny's stronger traits


----------



## Magyarmum

DanWalkersmum said:


> Are you sure he hasn't hidden something in there and is waiting for you to discover it for him?


I'd already cleared out all the junk he has to take with him when we go out. Only my junk left now



DanWalkersmum said:


> I am so tempted to pick him up! The walk up the slopes to the car park seems too much after a walk round the pond and a good half hour of ball chase on the field with those little legs!
> View attachment 471832


Ah bless him! I'm always amazed how far their ickle legs will carry them. My tiny Tibbie Chloe could out walk her big Pei sister any day.


----------



## Magyarmum

O2.0 said:


> Aw! this reminds me, Penny is now jumping in and out of the car on her own, eager to go wherever we're going. Such a huge difference from the first few times she rode in a car where she shook pretty much the whole time and tried to bury her head in my armpit.
> 
> She came out to lunch we me and daughter yesterday, and she is doing so much better with people! Even got complimented for being "the calmest chihuahua" this person has ever seen. :Hilarious:Hilarious
> Daughter and I giggled about that one for a while because "calm" is definitely not one of Penny's stronger traits


It's lovely to have dogs who enjoy travelling in the car isn't it? When I first had him Gwylim used to get car sick but eventually grew out of it. I have to watch him now whenever I open a car door otherwise he slips in and there have been times I've searched all over for him not realising he was fast asleep on the driver's seat. Grisha I'm certain likes the car because he can play policeman and bark at unsuspecting cyclists telling them not to come near HIS car

Penny a chihuahua? A Dachshund maybe but a Chi .... never! One of the nice things I've found since having "ickle" dogs is that there are so many places you can take them, where a large dog might or might not be accepted. I would have never dared take my Boerboel or my Great Pyrenees for a walk through the.city centre simply because of their size, yet I'm quite happy taking the two Schnauzer boys.


----------



## Beth78

Not a very good walk this morning, Whisp shouted very loudly at 2 dogs and pulled the lead out of my hand, luckily she game back when I called her so she didn't get as far as the dog in front of us.
No car tomorrow so I will just take her on a pavement walk.


----------



## O2.0

Magyarmum said:


> Penny a chihuahua? A Dachshund maybe but a Chi .... never!


No, she's not a chi, that was the other funny part of the exchange. Thought I don't fault people for thinking she might be. 
Personally I think she's some sort of a terrier mongrel thing. You must have missed her latest guess the breed thread!  
https://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/anyone-up-for-another-guess-the-breed.539331/

I do enjoy the portability of the tiny dog, but not gonna like, it's given me a whole new discernment about how much control people have (or not) over their dogs. enguin


----------



## Tawny75

Trixie and her very best friend Luca the tripod lurcher. They play for ages together.


----------



## Arny

Passed out in the cats bed


----------



## rona

You can tell the weather has changed and the rain has stopped.

CATS...........everywhere this morning. Archie had a very exciting trip to his walk


----------



## Beth78

rona said:


> You can tell the weather has changed and the rain has stopped.
> 
> CATS...........everywhere this morning. Archie had a very exciting trip to his walk


Yeah loads of cats, Whisp spent alot of her walk in predator mode. Other than that it was a quiet morning, didn't see any other dogs.


----------



## Magyarmum

Only 10 am and already the temperature is 32C.

The home help arrived to assist with changing the bed










But having decided it was much too hot to work he went to lie on the cool tiles where his brother looked after him


----------



## PawsOnMe

This has been Izzy this morning, she's been hunting a lazy house fly around the room, at one point she was stalking it really slow across the floor and very nearly caught it. She seems to have given up now in favour of looking out the window and the damn fly keeps trying to land on me


----------



## Magyarmum

PawsOnMe said:


> View attachment 471949
> 
> This has been Izzy this morning, she's been hunting a lazy house fly around the room, at one point she was stalking it really slow across the floor and very nearly caught it. She seems to have given up now in favour of looking out the window and the damn fly keeps trying to land on me


That was Grisha last night when we went to bed. When I switched on my bedside light a large fly started buzzing around it, with Grisha bouncing around on my bed trying to catch it. In the end I turned off the light and switched on the light in the en suite bathroom. The fly flew in and I quickly shut the door.

It was still alive and buzzing around when I went into the bathroom this morning.


----------



## Kaily

Went out for a long walk (3 hours) in Epping Forest today. It was hilly, tiring and just lovely. Both dogs are fast asleep now.


----------



## rottiemum

Chase has gotten the all-clear from the vet. Normal levels of madness can resume!!
Though he has gotten quite good at lazing about. He's snoozing on the sofa right now. Maybe the neutering had some effect!


----------



## O2.0

Penny is such a pest! 
I took my glasses off, so clearly that means I'm about to do something more fun than laying around on the sofa right?


----------



## PawsOnMe

O2.0 said:


> Penny is such a pest!
> I took my glasses off, so clearly that means I'm about to do something more fun than laying around on the sofa right?


I didn't realise quite how little Penny is! She definitely is snack sized!


----------



## Boxer123

Is it summer the state of Sox !


----------



## Magyarmum




----------



## Magyarmum

It's 33C here and not a cloud in the sky.

Grisha has decided the coolest place in the house is underneath my bed


----------



## Boxer123

Magyarmum said:


> It's 33C here and not a cloud in the sky.
> 
> Grisha has decided the coolest place in the house is underneath my bed
> 
> View attachment 472084


Gosh sounds like the heatwave is still going strong.


----------



## Magyarmum

Boxer123 said:


> Gosh sounds like the heatwave is still going strong.


Temperatures aren't expected to drop below 30C until after the 17th of this month. From then on until the end of the month temperatures will be between 24 to 28C.

The boys haven't been for a walk for days because it doesn't get cool enough until it's dark and I'm afraid I'm not a morning person. I have got chairs parked in shady places in the garden so they're not exactly confined inside all day..


----------



## Boxer123

Evening cuddles


----------



## Teddy-dog

Hi everyone 

I took Teddy to the greyhound northern dog show today (we went with my mum and met my greyhound client there). We had lots of excited woofing at first but he settled himself and said hello really nicely to some greyhounds and was really chilled! So pleased  we met a podenco and Teddy absolutely loved him! I think they would've loved a run together :Hilarious

I bought lots of treats and this rabbit skin toy which he loved.


----------



## Beth78

We've had a very muddy run in the woods this morning.






























Whisp has had a rare shower and is now sleeping soundly.









We saw some super cute piglets on our way out as well.


----------



## Kaily

Those piglets are adorable.


----------



## Beth78

Kaily said:


> Those piglets are adorable.


They're so tiny and snuffling around in the dirt like their piggy parents. I coul have put one in each pocket and run off but Whisp would not make a good house mate.


----------



## rottiemum

Oh I'm a horrible person...gave Chase his flea treatment AND cleaned his ears!
He was not impressed. But I got away with it. Primula spread out on a plate helps.
He'll forgive me after a few more treats.. :Hilarious


----------



## Magyarmum

It's still too hot for walking so we've just been going up the garden and sitting under the walnut tree. I feel very guilty but both of them start panting if they're outside for too long. Even sometimes when I'm sitting in the shade of the tree they'll potter off and go inside the house. We're pretty used to hot weather but this has been going on for so long it's beginning to wear us down. Oh for a good thunderstorm to cool us down!

Just a few photos from today.


----------



## Boxer123

It's just rained so much... the boxer boys don't mind.


----------



## Jason25

Daisy is settling in to the new routine really well, she gets up every morning with me at 3.30 for breakfast, it’s funny I have not had a morning where she hasn’t got up with me yet, she goes and sits right next to the food bowls waiting :Hilarious
Mums loving it and so is daisy, mum said they’ve been doing 1 - 2 hour walks most days, picnics on the walks  so far it’s cost me Chinese for me, mum, sister and niece and getting the size of two rings altered :Hilarious

I finished early today so took daisy to the moors, got caught out in the rain, got soaked but we loved it  eyes on the prize, camper van at the end of it for me and daisy


----------



## Boxer123

Jason25 said:


> Daisy is settling in to the new routine really well, she gets up every morning with me at 3.30 for breakfast, it's funny I have not had a morning where she hasn't got up with me yet, she goes and sits right next to the food bowls waiting :Hilarious
> Mums loving it and so is daisy, mum said they've been doing 1 - 2 hour walks most days, picnics on the walks  so far it's cost me Chinese for me, mum, sister and niece and getting the size of two rings altered :Hilarious
> 
> I finished early today so took daisy to the moors, got caught out in the rain, got soaked but we loved it  eyes on the prize, camper van at the end of it for me and daisy


Sounds like she's having a great time.


----------



## Kaily

We only had a short walk today as too much rain. Daisy is sitting on the stairs refusing to come down and Alfie has taken to his bed.


----------



## O2.0

Jason25 said:


> I finished early today so took daisy to the moors, got caught out in the rain, got soaked but we loved it  eyes on the prize, camper van at the end of it for me and daisy


You're going to love it!  
I can't get Bates to get up early these days, if one of us (me or OH) is still in bed, he refuses to get up. He'll only relent if we both leave the bedroom 

Penny on the other hand... OMG this dog. When I say she's a little monster... This started as kisses...


----------



## Beth78

Whisp doing her village idiot impression.


----------



## SbanR

Beth78 said:


> Whisp doing her village idiot impression.
> View attachment 472283


But such an adorable idiot:Kiss


----------



## Boxer123

Have to write reports wonky as Loki insists he must sit on me.


----------



## Kaily

Team work ^.


----------



## Boxer123

Kaily said:


> Team work ^.


He is a clingy work colleague also comes to the toilet with me.


----------



## Kaily

Playing again.


----------



## Boxer123

Sox met with the postman gave him sits and paw and got a biscuit. Happy boy.


----------



## Jason25

O2.0 said:


> You're going to love it!
> I can't get Bates to get up early these days, if one of us (me or OH) is still in bed, he refuses to get up. He'll only relent if we both leave the bedroom
> 
> Penny on the other hand... OMG this dog. When I say she's a little monster... This started as kisses...
> View attachment 472272


I can't wait lol if all goes well we will be travelling early next year 
She's snagged your nose :Hilarious daisy loves to chomp on my ears


----------



## Jason25

wants early morning breakfast lol. She really has it all planned out, up with me, have breakfast and possibly some toast crust, then when I get ready to leave she goes back up on my bed to sleep :Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Magyarmum

Talk about going from the sublime to the ridiculous.









Yesterday we were sweltering in the heat with a temperature of 35C

This morning we were woken up to a thunderstorm and pelting rain which two hours later is still going strong.

And the temperature is only 21C and I'm wearing a sweater.


----------



## thepuppiespie

There are many health benefits of owning a *pet*. ... *Pets* can help manage loneliness and depression by giving us companionship. Most households in the United States *have* at least *one pet*. Studies *have* shown that the bond between people and their *pets* can increase fitness, lower stress, and bring happiness to their owners.


----------



## catz4m8z

Got fed up with Hannah being under my feet sleeping under my desk so I finally took action!:Shifty





Just ordered a new bed to go under there! At least that will hopefully stop me accidently kicking her and will be better for her old bones!:Shy


----------



## Boxer123

His chops are ripe for a squishing.


----------



## margy

I would love to squish those chops bless him.


----------



## Magyarmum

So pleased with the Schnauzer boys

Got up this morning and let the boys out, then made tea and read my emails.

Thought the boys had been outside longer than normal, so went to check.

No sign of them and when I looked they'd escaped through a hole in the fence.

Rushed inside and dressed, grabbed their leads and some treats, went out and opened the front gate.

Called Grisha who came running out of the next door garden, but no Gwylim.

Put his lead on and took him inside the house and was just taking off his lead when a little black face peeps through the front door window..

What good boys I got!


----------



## catz4m8z

Glad to hear that the boys were being good @Magyarmum , although is it still too hot there for any shenanigans?

The OAPs were very good on their walk this morning too. Took Adam, Hannah and Heidi out together and was first complemented on them walking so well by someone (I only really care about loose lead but when this person saw us all 3 were walking in a perfectly line directly behind me!).
Then a little terrier escaped someones house and ran at us barking and all 3 ignored it and walked away nicely.
Finally we walked right into an elderly cat sunning himself in a gateway. Hannah ignored it, Heidi gave it a wide berth (and all the other gateways in case other scary cats were waiting!) and Adam wanted to say hello but walked away when it hissed at him.
Good job, yappydogs! A very nice walk.....:Smug

Of course then it was Alfies turn which involved barking at other dogs, trying to eat elderly cat in gateway and attempting to pull me into the street coz he 'thought' he saw a cat.:Banghead well, I suppose 3 out of 4 isnt bad!LOL:Hilarious


----------



## Kaily

Today at the park we didn't see rabbits, deer or squirrels but we did see some dinosaurs!


----------



## Magyarmum

Life's not fair for Schnauzer boys! The hoomans are filling their chops with pizza and not even a crumb for us!


----------



## Boxer123

Sox asks, is your body summer ready ?


----------



## Jason25

Kaily said:


> Today at the park we didn't see rabbits, deer or squirrels but we did see some dinosaurs!
> 
> View attachment 472484
> 
> 
> View attachment 472485


That looks awesome lol, do they move or make noises? I think my daisy would of ran away from them dinosaurs :Hilarious

We have the field rented for this morning, going to take the dslr to try and take some decent photos


----------



## Kaily

Jason25 said:


> That looks awesome lol, do they move or make noises? I think my daisy would of ran away from them dinosaurs :Hilarious
> 
> We have the field rented for this morning, going to take the dslr to try and take some decent photos


Yes I think they move and roar. They are part of a Jurassic Encounter tour.
https://www.jurassicencounter.uk/

Enjoy the field and photo shoot!


----------



## Kaily

Daisy went for an early morning swim. I kept Alfie out because he has been a little under the weather with an upset tummy.


----------



## Jason25

Kaily said:


> Yes I think they move and roar. They are part of a Jurassic Encounter tour.
> https://www.jurassicencounter.uk/
> 
> Enjoy the field and photo shoot!


Haha yeah daisy would be sent packing with her tail between her legs, she's bad enough around horses :Hilarious

Some Wally forgot to check the battery in the camera, it was flat :Facepalm
We had a nice time though, played fetch, had a mooch in the meadows and now back home for some brunch, sausage for daisy


----------



## Dave S

It's not been the best of weeks for me.

On Wednesday I had to have my older Collie put to sleep.








Unfortunately he had cancer and it was not non-operable.
He did not suffer at all.
I had him about 11.5 years and adopted him when he was between 3 and 5 years. He had been badly abused and it took almost 12 months to get him physically and mentally better, the final part of which was starting agility which he loved.









I am so grateful for all the time I had with him, his confidence and trust in me, and his loyalty. I am obviously sad he has gone, my other Collies are confused and "depressed" as they miss him but I like to think of the past 11.5 years as his legacy is that I train agility, Hoopers and obedience to other dogs. Something I probably would never have done without him.









I called in at the vet on Friday morning to pay the account and received a message that my eldest son would be there in 20 minutes as his rabbit was going to be put to sleep.
I did not wait around to see him.

Unfortunately, my mother who is 91, is in hospital and quite unwell with heart failing amongst other things...……………...


----------



## Boxer123

Dave S said:


> It's not been the best of weeks for me.
> 
> On Wednesday I had to have my older Collie put to sleep.
> 
> View attachment 472699
> 
> Unfortunately he had cancer and it was not non-operable.
> He did not suffer at all.
> I had him about 11.5 years and adopted him when he was between 3 and 5 years. He had been badly abused and it took almost 12 months to get him physically and mentally better, the final part of which was starting agility which he loved.
> 
> View attachment 472693
> 
> 
> I am so grateful for all the time I had with him, his confidence and trust in me, and his loyalty. I am obviously sad he has gone, my other Collies are confused and "depressed" as they miss him but I like to think of the past 11.5 years as his legacy is that I train agility, Hoopers and obedience to other dogs. Something I probably would never have done without him.
> 
> View attachment 472698
> 
> 
> I called in at the vet on Friday morning to pay the account and received a message that my eldest son would be there in 20 minutes as his rabbit was going to be put to sleep.
> I did not wait around to see him.
> 
> Unfortunately, my mother who is 91, is in hospital and quite unwell with heart failing amongst other things...……………...


Really sorry to hear this he looks like a wonderful boy. I hope your mum is ok x


----------



## margy

You've had an awful time, my sympathies are with you. Sounds like he had a lovely life after being abused before you got him. You both helped each other. My thoughts are with you at this difficult time.
I hope your mum improves soon.


----------



## Lurcherlad

@Dave S so sorry for your loss … very sad 

Sounds like he was blessed to have spent so much of his life with you.

Hope your mum is out of hospital soon.


----------



## Magyarmum




----------



## Kaily

So sorry for your loss @Dave S . What a beautiful collie and what a lot he brought into your life.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Dave S said:


> It's not been the best of weeks for me.
> 
> On Wednesday I had to have my older Collie put to sleep.
> 
> View attachment 472699
> 
> Unfortunately he had cancer and it was not non-operable.
> He did not suffer at all.
> I had him about 11.5 years and adopted him when he was between 3 and 5 years. He had been badly abused and it took almost 12 months to get him physically and mentally better, the final part of which was starting agility which he loved.
> 
> View attachment 472693
> 
> 
> I am so grateful for all the time I had with him, his confidence and trust in me, and his loyalty. I am obviously sad he has gone, my other Collies are confused and "depressed" as they miss him but I like to think of the past 11.5 years as his legacy is that I train agility, Hoopers and obedience to other dogs. Something I probably would never have done without him.
> 
> View attachment 472698
> 
> 
> I called in at the vet on Friday morning to pay the account and received a message that my eldest son would be there in 20 minutes as his rabbit was going to be put to sleep.
> I did not wait around to see him.
> 
> Unfortunately, my mother who is 91, is in hospital and quite unwell with heart failing amongst other things...……………...


So sorry for your loss.

Hope your Mom is OK.


----------



## Nonnie

Ned narrowly missed out on freshly caught venison this morning.

Caught a couple of roe deer doing this: (not my video - i was too busy hanging on to Neds lead)






They were going much faster, making an awful noise that sounded like an elderly asthmatic, and must have come within about 3 foot of us a good 3 times.


----------



## Jason25

Wishing you all the best @Dave S hope your mum gets out of hospital soon.


----------



## Jason25

Anyone done any paddle boarding with their dog?

Im looking at getting one, I think I might be going out alone, daisy won’t go in water that goes above her toes :Facepalm:Hilarious


----------



## rona

Jason25 said:


> Anyone done any paddle boarding with their dog?
> 
> Im looking at getting one, I think I might be going out alone, daisy won't go in water that goes above her toes :Facepalm:Hilarious


She's probably keep tipping you in anyway. Get a Kayak or Canoe, then she could go and stay dry


----------



## Boxer123

Schools out for summer so after I've drink my pink wine top job is loki training ! Watch out crufts 2022.


----------



## Magyarmum

Yes I know I've just been for a walk, but I'm not letting you and Gwylim out of the gate unless you take me with you.


----------



## Sarah H

Jason25 said:


> Anyone done any paddle boarding with their dog?
> 
> Im looking at getting one, I think I might be going out alone, daisy won't go in water that goes above her toes :Facepalm:Hilarious


Have a watch of the One Show that was on tonight (you'll need to watch it on iplayer). My friend Vicky was on it doing training with dogs on surfboards! I didn't watch it but will catch up. You need to start off on land getting them used to the sensation before heading into the water.


----------



## ForestWomble

I've been bathing my feet in my old baby bath this week due to heat, and Bungo has been showing interest, each day he has become braver and braver, today he dipped one paw into the water


----------



## Kaily

Squirrel watch.


----------



## Jason25

rona said:


> She's probably keep tipping you in anyway. Get a Kayak or Canoe, then she could go and stay dry


I was looking at a perception triumph 13ft sit on top kayak. The only thing is it it will take up a lot of a space where as the paddle board will deflate and go in a bag  I do like a kayak though 


Sarah H said:


> Have a watch of the One Show that was on tonight (you'll need to watch it on iplayer). My friend Vicky was on it doing training with dogs on surfboards! I didn't watch it but will catch up. You need to start off on land getting them used to the sensation before heading into the water.


I will have a look later  sounds awesome, I remember seeing a bulldog do some surfing  but I don't think I've got a chance of getting her on the water, she really doesn't like it  I filled up the paddling pool the other day and she used it as a giant water bowl :Facepalm:Hilarious

field rented for 6, looking forward to that then grabbing a Chinese on the way back


----------



## margy

A funny thing this morning. OH had gone to work. Half 5 so am in the twilight zone. I felt a bump on the bed. Then felt a nudge next to my body as if a dog was leaning on me. Just like Suzie used to do! Was I dreaming? I don't know. If I was it was so realistic!


----------



## Boxer123

margy said:


> A funny thing this morning. OH had gone to work. Half 5 so am in the twilight zone. I felt a bump on the bed. Then felt a nudge next to my body as if a dog was leaning on me. Just like Suzie used to do! Was I dreaming? I don't know. If I was it was so realistic!


Maybe she came for a visit ?


----------



## Jason25

Wrong weather to be digging, absolutely caked in mud underneath :Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Lurcherlad

margy said:


> A funny thing this morning. OH had gone to work. Half 5 so am in the twilight zone. I felt a bump on the bed. Then felt a nudge next to my body as if a dog was leaning on me. Just like Suzie used to do! Was I dreaming? I don't know. If I was it was so realistic!


I keep thinking I hear Jack coming up the stairs or having a shake


----------



## Boxer123

Well the field is booked and I'm ready to go....


----------



## Jason25

Lurcherlad said:


> I keep thinking I hear Jack coming up the stairs or having a shake


It's mad how our brain plays tricks on us ain't it, I heard the disc jingle on Ellie's collar like it would when she trotted along for months after she was pts.

Hope you and your family are doing ok


----------



## Jason25

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 473119
> Well the field is booked and I'm ready to go....


Sunday is rest day don't you know


----------



## Boxer123

Jason25 said:


> Sunday is rest day don't you know


Everyday is a day of rest for boxers.


----------



## Boxer123

Well we made it out. The boys met a schnoodle and had kisses through the fence. We met a nice man who said hello then had to get back to make sure his wife had a cup of tea for when she woke up.

I think Loki's face says it all.


----------



## margy

Lurcherlad said:


> I keep thinking I hear Jack coming up the stairs or having a shake


She used to bump against the bed when she wanted out,I almost put my hand out to touch her! I'm still finding her hair all this time later.

Hope your ok too.


----------



## SbanR

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 473119
> Well the field is booked and I'm ready to go....


That photo puts me in mind of those paintings of naked ladies lying down:Hilarious


----------



## Boxer123

SbanR said:


> That photo puts me in mind of those paintings of naked ladies lying down:Hilarious


He would like to be painted like one of those french girls.


----------



## Beth78

Whisp is currently enjoying a lunch of penut butter, we went on a nice walk in the woods where we passed a couple of greyhounds with no barking or pulling.


----------



## O2.0

Lurcherlad said:


> I keep thinking I hear Jack coming up the stairs or having a shake


I keep turning to look or check on Bates in his usual spots, just an automatic thing I do throughout the day, muscle memory is still there I guess. 
When I get up to pee in the night I automatically reach down to pet him and of course he's not there next to the bed. I haven't had the heart to move his dog bed from it's spot next to our bed.
When they were such and integral, ubiquitous part of your life in so many ways, there's a lot more to adjusting to them being gone than people realize.


----------



## LinznMilly

margy said:


> A funny thing this morning. OH had gone to work. Half 5 so am in the twilight zone. I felt a bump on the bed. Then felt a nudge next to my body as if a dog was leaning on me. Just like Suzie used to do! Was I dreaming? I don't know. If I was it was so realistic!


I've felt the same with Max before. I find it a great comfort - that he's still near by.



Lurcherlad said:


> I keep thinking I hear Jack coming up the stairs or having a shake





O2.0 said:


> I keep turning to look or check on Bates in his usual spots, just an automatic thing I do throughout the day, muscle memory is still there I guess.
> When I get up to pee in the night I automatically reach down to pet him and of course he's not there next to the bed. I haven't had the heart to move his dog bed from it's spot next to our bed.
> When they were such and integral, ubiquitous part of your life in so many ways, there's a lot more to adjusting to them being gone than people realize.


Sending ((Hugs)).


----------



## LinznMilly

A Princess on her throne;









Or a little madam who decided to take advantage of her small size to fit through the bars on my bro's gate and take herself off for a sojourn down the street this morning.  Luckily I was outside supervising and bro came the rescue and went to get her.


----------



## Beth78

LMH0307 said:


> A Princess on her throne;
> View attachment 473221
> 
> 
> Or a little madam who decided to take advantage of her small size to fit through the bars on my bro's gate and take herself off for a sojourn down the street this morning.  Luckily I was outside supervising and bro came the rescue and went to get her.


Oh no ha !

I wonder where she would have gone given the chance ?


----------



## Magyarmum

LMH0307 said:


> A Princess on her throne;
> View attachment 473221
> 
> 
> Or a little madam who decided to take advantage of her small size to fit through the bars on my bro's gate and take herself off for a sojourn down the street this morning.  Luckily I was outside supervising and bro came the rescue and went to get her.


Norti girl! I once caught Chloe my tiny Tibbie halfway down a drain pipe trying to to escape. When she grew too big to squeeze between the bars of the front gate she decided to climb over it instead - and nearly succeeded


----------



## LinznMilly

Beth78 said:


> Oh no ha !
> 
> I wonder where she would have gone given the chance ?


She never goes far - probably just needed a poo and wouldn't do it in the garden. 



Magyarmum said:


> Norti girl! I once caught Chloe my tiny Tibbie halfway down a drain pipe trying to to escape. When she grew too big to squeeze between the bars of the front gate she decided to climb over it instead - and nearly succeeded


Haha. They are mischievous little chancers, aren't they? 

Whether or not Honey can fit through the bars of the gate is a fairly accurate reflection of her weight - 1.8kg - she can fit through. 2kg, she won't try it, so probably can't.  (She's never much over or under those weights).


----------



## Magyarmum

LMH0307 said:


> She never goes far - probably just needed a poo and wouldn't do it in the garden.
> 
> Haha. They are mischievous little chancers, aren't they?
> 
> Whether or not Honey can fit through the bars of the gate is a fairly accurate reflection of her weight - 1.8kg - she can fit through. 2kg, she won't try it, so probably can't.  (She's never much over or under those weights).


Chloe weighed 4.5 kgs as an adult but when she was a puppy she could actually squeeze through this hole in the wall.


----------



## Jason25

Daisy telling me it’s time for a walk at 3.30 this morning!! When she was a pup she wouldn’t walk the streets until the street lights came on, to my surprise she waddled around the block with a spring in her step having a good sniff lol. She’s now been fed and disappeared back upstairs :Hilarious


----------



## Lurcherlad

Jason25 said:


> Daisy telling me it's time for a walk at 3.30 this morning!! When she was a pup she wouldn't walk the streets until the street lights came on, to my surprise she waddled around the block with a spring in her step having a good sniff lol. She's now been fed and disappeared back upstairs :Hilarious


Nice to see she's got you well trained!


----------



## Magyarmum




----------



## Jason25

Lurcherlad said:


> Nice to see she's got you well trained!


Yeah I'll admit she has me worked out pretty well :Hilarious I've just finished work and managed to get a slot on the field for 4pm. It's just started raining lol good luck daisy I'm standing in the barn when we are there :Hilarious


----------



## Kaily

Today's adventures.


----------



## Jason25

We’ve ended up taking mother as well  I’m sat in the barn, can see mum walking and daisy doing zoomies around her about 300 yards away :Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Magyarmum

34C yesterday and we had to drive to the vet in the big city for Grisha to have his annual Rabies vacc. My car has no air con and it's an hour's drive in an extremely hot car. By the time we arrived at the Penny Market car park where we were meeting Gabor our trainer I think we all felt like well cooked pieces of pork crackling

After a short shady walk to the vets the waiting room was blissfully cool. Since our last visit they've pasted pictures of dogs, cats and birds on the walls just at a dog's eye level. I didn't notice at first until Gwylim started barking his head off at a picture of a GSD. So funny the way he rushed up to it before realising the dog wasn't real. He's an odd little fella because if he's not sure of something he'll come and stand by my side making soft "twittering" noises. No reaction whatsoever from Grisha and neither of them were interested in the cats or birds.

As I'd some official looking papers all in Hungarian, we then repaired to a coffee shop for Gabor to translate them. The boys settled down for a snooze before we headed off to the car and home.

Gwylim enjoying the cool tiles in the waiting room










Waiting for their favourite vet to appear










Hoomans talking is so boring!



















A welcome drink of water before we head home.


----------



## ECT

Thea is enjoying watching the dressage


----------



## Kaily

Toy time here.


----------



## Jason25

Nothing better after a hard day at work than coming home to a happy dog. I gets in the door and this bandy ass dog comes charging towards me throwing her back end all over the place. Such an excited wiggle. Nice big cuddle in the garden. Awesome


----------



## Boxer123

Jason25 said:


> Nothing better after a hard day at work than coming home to a happy dog. I gets in the door and this bandy ass dog comes charging towards me throwing her back end all over the place. Such an excited wiggle. Nice big cuddle in the garden. Awesome


I love squiggly bums.


----------



## Jason25

Done 27 hours of work in the last two days, haven’t had much time to spend with daisy (mum has played a blinder )

Got some making up to do with the meatball before she bins me off and has mum as her bff :Shifty:Hilarious should have early finish tomorrow, not sure whether to rent the field and have a chilled afternoon and then go for a big hike on Dartmoor Saturday morning, or do a hike tomorrow after work and again Saturday :Hilarious


----------



## LinznMilly

Jason25 said:


> Done 27 hours of work in the last two days, haven't had much time to spend with daisy (mum has played a blinder )
> 
> Got some making up to do with the meatball before she bins me off and has mum as her bff :Shifty:Hilarious should have early finish tomorrow, not sure whether to rent the field and have a chilled afternoon and then go for a big hike on Dartmoor Saturday morning, or do a hike tomorrow after work and again Saturday :Hilarious


Take it easy today, hike tomorrow.  

Milly's having a rough couple of weeks. 

Firstly one of her hind legs was looking a bit stiff, and it didn't look like she was using it right. Then before I could get her booked in for that (because of course it happened out of hours, and I didn't think it classed as an emergency) her eye turned all puffy and bloodshot. Took her to the vet - the leg was fine, but the vet prescribed Conjunctivitis. They gave her pain relief for her leg and eye drops.

And then yesterday, my bro's dog Harvey just wouldn't leave her back end alone - to the point where even she got sick of it and told him to back off. I phoned the vet, receptionist asked if she was intact (no). Was he, (yes). "Well, that's what male dogs do. He knows she's a female." Really? Then explain how he's been with her every day for the past 5 months and has never behaved like this - nor does he behave like this with my other, also spayed bitch. :Banghead She said she'd get a vet nurse to phone me back... Within 5 days.

Luckily, the nurse (who was lovely) phoned back yesterday evening, and said she'd booked me in telephone consult with the vet "tomorrow afternoon" (this afternoon). "What I need you to do is get a urine sample and bring it in first thing tomorrow morning". enguin

To make matters worse, I'm currently at home, waiting for an important delivery, so I feel like I've abandoned her when she needs me most.  :Arghh

Rant over.


----------



## Beth78

LinznMilly said:


> Take it easy today, hike tomorrow.
> 
> Milly's having a rough couple of weeks.
> 
> Firstly one of her hind legs was looking a bit stiff, and it didn't look like she was using it right. Then before I could get her booked in for that (because of course it happened out of hours, and I didn't think it classed as an emergency) her eye turned all puffy and bloodshot. Took her to the vet - the leg was fine, but the vet prescribed Conjunctivitis. They gave her pain relief for her leg and eye drops.
> 
> And then yesterday, my bro's dog Harvey just wouldn't leave her back end alone - to the point where even she got sick of it and told him to back off. I phoned the vet, receptionist asked if she was intact (no). Was he, (yes). "Well, that's what male dogs do. He knows she's a female." Really? Then explain how he's been with her every day for the past 5 months and has never behaved like this - nor does he behave like this with my other, also spayed bitch. :Banghead She said she'd get a vet nurse to phone me back... Within 5 days.
> 
> Luckily, the nurse (who was lovely) phoned back yesterday evening, and said she'd booked me in telephone consult with the vet "tomorrow afternoon" (this afternoon). "What I need you to do is get a urine sample and bring it in first thing tomorrow morning". enguin
> 
> To make matters worse, I'm currently at home, waiting for an important delivery, so I feel like I've abandoned her when she needs me most.  :Arghh
> 
> Rant over.


Oh no poor Milly, I hope everything goes well.


----------



## LinznMilly

Beth78 said:


> Oh no poor Milly, I hope everything goes well.


Thank you.


----------



## catz4m8z

oh dear, poor Milly.....good luck on getting that urine sample!


Slightly worried that one of my neighbours has got a husky pup. I passed a guy with one going along my front walkway and he could be visiting but the other day I noticed a dog/puppy with quite a high woowoo style bark in someones garden (poor thing was barking for a while too).
Just hope its not a fashion buy as this really isnt a great place for a husky. Its a built up area, houses are small and gardens are only 10 x 20ft. Not to mention the fact the gardens are filled with small dogs, roaming cats and screaming toddlers all day... .not the breed I would of chosen!


----------



## Magyarmum




----------



## Beth78

Magyarmum said:


>


Oh my god ! Ha !

Whisp has had a really good week, lots of long and uneventful walks, a nice meaty bone from the butchers and plenty of doggy dreams.


----------



## LinznMilly

catz4m8z said:


> oh dear, poor Milly.....good luck on getting that urine sample!
> 
> Slightly worried that one of my neighbours has got a husky pup. I passed a guy with one going along my front walkway and he could be visiting but the other day I noticed a dog/puppy with quite a high woowoo style bark in someones garden (poor thing was barking for a while too).
> Just hope its not a fashion buy as this really isnt a great place for a husky. Its a built up area, houses are small and gardens are only 10 x 20ft. Not to mention the fact the gardens are filled with small dogs, roaming cats and screaming toddlers all day... .not the breed I would of chosen!


Oh no.  Let's hope you're right and it is someone who's just visiting. 

Bro managed to get the urine sample this morning for me, and drove me to the vet. When they hadn't phoned by 5:45, I rang them. The results are there, but apparently I've been booked in for Monday - not this afternoon. :Meh

Milly's OK in herself, thanks.  We're all at home tonight - she's had her buster cube, and I've done some simple training with her and Honey (getting her to look at me, while Honey puts her paw/paws on my leg). They've just had their last minute toilet break, and she's no doubt lounging on my bed, waiting for her bedtime treat.


----------



## Magyarmum

I have a confession to make .......... I'M A THIEF!

It's all the fault of those evil Schnauzer boys ......... they made me do it!

This morning started out as normal, me in my dressing gown having my cup of tea and the boys outside. Then Gwylim, came running into the house and being the snitch he is, informed me his partner in crime had dun a runner! The only reason he hadn't gone as well is that there's quite a drop from the escape route onto the ground below and he'd chickened out and decided to grass on his bruvver instead!

So there's me running down the lane in me deshabille searching for one lost Schnauzer boy. Fortunately a member of the Viszla gang from down the lane was on patrol and growled at him causing him to turn tail and run back home. What a coward!,

Got dressed, shut the offending creatures inside and went to survey where they'd escaped. A ruddy great gap next to the back of the woodshed, and I knew t had nothing large enough to block it. But, then saw on the building site next door lots of discarded pieces of wood and boards that were just what I needed. SO, I crept round there and stole a large piece of board which fitted the gap perfectly!

Who would have thought these two innocent looking little creatures would lead me to a life of crime?










.


----------



## SbanR

Magyarmum said:


> I have a confession to make .......... I'M A THIEF!
> 
> It's all the fault of those evil Schnauzer boys ......... they made me do it!
> 
> This morning started out as normal, me in my dressing gown having my cup of tea and the boys outside. Then Gwylim, came running into the house and being the snitch he is, informed me his partner in crime had dun a runner! The only reason he hadn't gone as well is that there's quite a drop from the escape route onto the ground below and he'd chickened out and decided to grass on his bruvver instead!
> 
> So there's me running down the lane in me deshabille searching for one lost Schnauzer boy. Fortunately a member of the Viszla gang from down the lane was on patrol and growled at him causing him to turn tail and run back home. What a coward!,
> 
> Got dressed, shut the offending creatures inside and went to survey where they'd escaped. A ruddy great gap next to the back of the woodshed, and I knew t had nothing large enough to block it. But, then saw on the building site next door lots of discarded pieces of wood and boards that were just what I needed. SO, I crept round there and stole a large piece of board which fitted the gap perfectly!
> 
> Who would have thought these two innocent looking little creatures would lead me to a life of crime?
> 
> View attachment 473508
> 
> 
> .


That's only petty theft
You need to up your game next time!


----------



## Magyarmum

SbanR said:


> That's only petty theft
> You need to up your game next time!


Maybe, but I really am on the slippery slope downwards.

Who knows what they'll force me to do next?

The Great Treat Robbery from Zooplus?

I think they're harbouring thoughts of becoming notorious like Al Capone..

Very worrying indeed,


----------



## Boxer123

Oh no @Magyarmum these boys are leading you down a dark path. Loki is a little tea leaf he's always finding toys and taking them home.


----------



## Magyarmum

Boxer123 said:


> Oh no @Magyarmum these boys are leading you down a dark path. Loki is a little tea leaf he's always finding toys and taking them home.


I know and the way things are going I'll soon be on the world's most wanted list 

Be very very wary of believing what that Loki fellow tells you. FINDING toys, my foot! I suspect he's the felon who snatches toys out of innocent dog's mouths. Should be put behind bars!


----------



## Boxer123

Magyarmum said:


> I know and the way things are going I'll soon be on the world's most wanted list
> 
> Be very very wary of believing what that Loki fellow tells you. FINDING toys, my foot! I suspect he's the felon who snatches toys out of innocent dog's mouths. Should be put behind bars!


Whilst we're confessing things Sox once jumped on a pheasant feeder and knocked it over. We've been on the lam ever since.


----------



## Magyarmum

We've just come back from a walk - one for each of the boys and two for their long suffering hooman. I took them up to the cart track because walking through the top half of my land is the only place where there's any shade and at the moment it's a "cool" 29C but with a high humidity as we had a thunderstorm earlier.. They both had fairly quick sedate walks as it was too hot to go far or do any running around. Just a few pictures I took.

Keeping in the shade










Amongst the flowers.










I sniff a small furry










Halfway up the garden










And onto the cart track










Maize planted this year










And on the way back we found a hole in the fence that spoil sport hooman wouldn't let him go through so we went on a sit in and refused to budge!


----------



## LinznMilly

You get up to grab a coffee and someone nicks your spot;









 :Shifty


----------



## Boxer123

LinznMilly said:


> You get up to grab a coffee and someone nicks your spot;
> View attachment 473583
> 
> 
> :Shifty


Always the way never get up.


----------



## Jason25

LinznMilly said:


> Take it easy today, hike tomorrow.
> 
> Milly's having a rough couple of weeks.
> 
> Firstly one of her hind legs was looking a bit stiff, and it didn't look like she was using it right. Then before I could get her booked in for that (because of course it happened out of hours, and I didn't think it classed as an emergency) her eye turned all puffy and bloodshot. Took her to the vet - the leg was fine, but the vet prescribed Conjunctivitis. They gave her pain relief for her leg and eye drops.
> 
> And then yesterday, my bro's dog Harvey just wouldn't leave her back end alone - to the point where even she got sick of it and told him to back off. I phoned the vet, receptionist asked if she was intact (no). Was he, (yes). "Well, that's what male dogs do. He knows she's a female." Really? Then explain how he's been with her every day for the past 5 months and has never behaved like this - nor does he behave like this with my other, also spayed bitch. :Banghead She said she'd get a vet nurse to phone me back... Within 5 days.
> 
> Luckily, the nurse (who was lovely) phoned back yesterday evening, and said she'd booked me in telephone consult with the vet "tomorrow afternoon" (this afternoon). "What I need you to do is get a urine sample and bring it in first thing tomorrow morning". enguin
> 
> To make matters worse, I'm currently at home, waiting for an important delivery, so I feel like I've abandoned her when she needs me most.  :Arghh
> 
> Rant over.


I hope everything returns to normal for milly soon  it's horrible when something isn't right I always think the worst :Facepalm


----------



## Jason25

Everything is a game to this dog :Hilarious


----------



## LinznMilly

Jason25 said:


> I hope everything returns to normal for milly soon  it's horrible when something isn't right I always think the worst :Facepalm


Thank you.  She looks and acts OK in herself, but Harvey never misses a chance to sniff her behind or drink her pee :Yuck . According to bro, when his next door neighbour's bitches were in heat, though, Harvey flipped his lid trying to get to them - he's not _quite _that obsessed around Milly, so he knows something's up, but doesn't seem to be confusing her for a bitch in heat.



Jason25 said:


> View attachment 473596
> 
> Everything is a game to this dog :Hilarious


Daisy has to be my one of favourite staffies. I just love her facial expressions.


----------



## Beth78

It really is time to get new sofas, the holes are joining to make one big hole.









Apart from picking the odd bit of stuffing out Whisp is completely innocent, it's been 15 years of wear and tear.

Our next set will definitely not be leather as we're a vegan household.

Any recommendations of where to look for new or used sofa sets ?


----------



## Jason25

LinznMilly said:


> Thank you.  She looks and acts OK in herself, but Harvey never misses a chance to sniff her behind or drink her pee :Yuck . According to bro, when his next door neighbour's bitches were in heat, though, Harvey flipped his lid trying to get to them - he's not _quite _that obsessed around Milly, so he knows something's up, but doesn't seem to be confusing her for a bitch in heat.
> 
> Daisy has to be my one of favourite staffies. I just love her facial expressions.


That's good and Harvey sounds like a dirty dog :Hungover:Hilarious

She's been a little sod today, stole my sock and helped herself to a cake out the bags while I was putting the shopping away :Shifty:Shifty:Shifty:Shifty



Beth78 said:


> It really is time to get new sofas, the holes are joining to make one big hole.
> View attachment 473602
> 
> 
> Apart from picking the odd bit of stuffing out Whisp is completely innocent, it's been 15 years of wear and tear.
> 
> Our next set will definitely not be leather as we're a vegan household.
> 
> Any recommendations of where to look for new or used sofa sets ?


oh dear lol I remember picking up a cooker off gumtree with a friend, went into a kitchen and there was a sofa with a hole in it, next minute a jack russell pops it's head out the hole, must of been having a nap inside :Hilarious:Hilarious

Personally for second hand I would try gumtree or Facebook marketplace, they sometimes go for free if you can collect. A good scrub and a go with a vax will usually bring it up lovely lol.
Can't suggest anywhere new I've never bought a new sofa :Hilarious


----------



## Boxer123

Sunday cuddles love him


----------



## Lurcherlad

Beth78 said:


> It really is time to get new sofas, the holes are joining to make one big hole.
> View attachment 473602
> 
> 
> Apart from picking the odd bit of stuffing out Whisp is completely innocent, it's been 15 years of wear and tear.
> 
> Our next set will definitely not be leather as we're a vegan household.
> 
> Any recommendations of where to look for new or used sofa sets ?


Sign up to Freecycle in your area … often sofas and chairs offered for free.

The ones I've given away have been worth selling on eBay but I just couldn't be bothered.

All you need to do if you like the look of one offered is send a polite email requesting it 

You could grab a bargain on eBay too if you're lucky.


----------



## O2.0

Penny went swimming yesterday and we tried out a line of paracord attached to her PFD instead of the flexi leash to give her a little more freedom to choose where she wanted to go.
Mixed reviews. 
She likes the freedom, she doesn't like the paracord 'chasing' her out of the water or in tall grass. Knowing her though, she'll get used to that pretty quickly. Now to get her a better life jacket as this was a cheap one I bought to start her out and it's already starting to show signs of wear. 
I'm looking at a kurgo for $40 or a ruffwear for twice as much. 

While swimming we met 3 lovely young girls who were perfect with Penny and she even chose to interact with them which was lovely. 
Their dad initially approached and said I don't have to keep her on leash for their sake and I explained that she is shy and doesn't always do well with new people, he said he doesn't mind, he doesn't even mind if she bites his kids, that's life 
Well *I* certainly would mind if she bit them! 
Fortunately other than that massively weird comment, the rest of our interactions were lovely and Penny got some positive interactions with the girls. 
Penny may turn in to a civilized dog yet!


----------



## Jason25

Going for a walk up Dartmoor this morning, I’ve noticed as daisy is getting older, she is getting more excited about walks. 

I haven’t told her we are going for a walk, just getting the stuff ready and she’s following me around all waggle tailed, you can just tell she knows we are going out soon :Hilarious


----------



## Boxer123

A poor nights sleep someone’s car alarm went off loki got up to tell it off. Sox got scared and we ended up spooning in bed.


----------



## Magyarmum

Boxer123 said:


> A poor nights sleep someone's car alarm went off loki got up to tell it off. Sox got scared and we ended up spooning in bed.


There was a party in the village on Friday night and the same thing happened, a car alarm went off, just as we were going to bed.

Neither boy would settle in the bedroom so I ended up sitting with them in the living room watching TV for an hour until they both fell asleep..


----------



## Boxer123

Magyarmum said:


> There was a party in the village on Friday night and the same thing happened, a car alarm went off, just as we were going to bed.
> 
> Neither boy would settle in the bedroom so I ended up sitting with them in the living room watching TV for an hour until they both fell asleep..


We were ok because loki told it off and it stopped so he figured the telling off worked.


----------



## Jason25

Nice morning on the moors


----------



## LinznMilly

Vet phoned. Urine sample came back clear - no diabetes or infection or anything. Suggests I express her anal glands?  Apparently there are videos on YouTube (that doesn't surprise me).


----------



## Boxer123

LinznMilly said:


> Vet phoned. Urine sample came back clear - no diabetes or infection or anything. Suggests I express her anal glands?  Apparently there are videos on YouTube (that doesn't surprise me).


I always have the vets do that wouldn't try myself.


----------



## O2.0

LinznMilly said:


> Vet phoned. Urine sample came back clear - no diabetes or infection or anything. Suggests I express her anal glands?  Apparently there are videos on YouTube (that doesn't surprise me).


Ugh! Get the vet or groomer to do it! Avoiding the smell alone is worth the money!


----------



## LinznMilly

Boxer123 said:


> I always have the vets do that wouldn't try myself.





O2.0 said:


> Ugh! Get the vet or groomer to do it! Avoiding the smell alone is worth the money!


No, I'm not happy trying to do it myself - and certainly not on the strength of a YouTube video.


----------



## O2.0

LinznMilly said:


> No, I'm not happy trying to do it myself - and certainly not on the strength of a YouTube video.


Honestly, worst case scenario you just won't get anything, but Milly will likely not be too pleased with you! 

Glad she's okay, is she acting better?


----------



## Arny

LinznMilly said:


> Suggests I express her anal glands?  Apparently there are videos on YouTube (that doesn't surprise me).


Don't stand directly behind!


----------



## Arny

O2.0 said:


> Ugh! Get the vet or groomer to do it! Avoiding the smell alone is worth the money!


They give that job to the trainee vet nurses, a rite of passage sort of thing :Hilarious


----------



## margy

LinznMilly said:


> You get up to grab a coffee and someone nicks your spot;
> View attachment 473583
> 
> 
> :Shifty


On your feet lose your seat! A saying in my family when grandchildren visit.


----------



## BlueJay

Nine months seems like a real long time until suddenly IT'S NOT.
And your baby is due next month.
An actual tiny human to be in charge of.
It's real.
And you still have no idea what you're doing.
Oh.
Oh no.


----------



## Sarah H

BlueJay said:


> Nine months seems like a real long time until suddenly IT'S NOT.
> And your baby is due next month.
> An actual tiny human to be in charge of.
> It's real.
> And you still have no idea what you're doing.
> Oh.
> Oh no.
> 
> View attachment 473671


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious

Sorry couldn't help but laugh. Gwen's face. :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Magyarmum

BlueJay said:


> Nine months seems like a real long time until suddenly IT'S NOT.
> And your baby is due next month.
> An actual tiny human to be in charge of.
> It's real.
> And you still have no idea what you're doing.
> Oh.
> Oh no.
> 
> View attachment 473671


Don't worry, you've got plenty of paws to help you.

All you have to do is enjoy the baby, your four legged helpers will do the rest.


----------



## Kaily

BlueJay said:


> Nine months seems like a real long time until suddenly IT'S NOT.
> And your baby is due next month.
> An actual tiny human to be in charge of.
> It's real.
> And you still have no idea what you're doing.
> Oh.
> Oh no.
> 
> View attachment 473671


When my daughter was small she used to bark with the two dogs when anyone came to the front door. In fact she barked before she talked. 

I bet you will be a great Mum.


----------



## Jason25

LinznMilly said:


> Vet phoned. Urine sample came back clear - no diabetes or infection or anything. Suggests I express her anal glands?  Apparently there are videos on YouTube (that doesn't surprise me).


Why on earth did I just type this on YouTube :Grumpy I've just seen someone squeeze a dogs oh my :Facepalm:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Magyarmum

Jason25 said:


> Why on earth did I just type this on YouTube :Grumpy I've just seen someone squeeze a dogs oh my :Facepalm:Hilarious:Hilarious


Definitely not recommended viewing just before a meal.


----------



## Kaily

I do Daisy's anal glands, I would do Alfie's as well but I value my life too much.


----------



## Boxer123

Boxer fun this morning I now have two tired boys. My sister stayed over last night Sox the little traitor dropped my like a hot potato.


----------



## Boxer123

Oh and look at what arrived


----------



## Jason25

Went to the field today 
















Waiting to be released 









Trying to play by herself? :Hilarious









Walking beside me waiting for me to play again lol we had a nice afternoon using the flirt pole, she seemed tired in the car. Come home, put tea going only to see daisy sat on the sofa looking like she never gets to play :Facepalm:Hilarious


----------



## Boxer123




----------



## catz4m8z

Alfie being his usual embarrassing self on walk by acting like a tasmanian devil when he saw another dog. Heidi just ignored him and pottered along doing her own thing like Hannah does but it occurred to me that you rarely see just one lunatic dog, if its 2 or more they all tend to be barking.
Made me wonder how that happens TBH. Do people have 1 yapmonster and get another dog regardless or was the first 1 fine until they got the second?
(I always say if Alfie had been my first dog he would of been my last! Kinda glad he wasnt though as otherwise I would be thinking I was totally terrible at looking after them and training them!LOL).


----------



## Arny

Disappearing into the grass.


----------



## Magyarmum




----------



## Boxer123

Long run then morning snuggings what could be better?


----------



## Beth78

Super proud of Whisp this morning, we came across a small curly dog (which Whisp thinks are the devil) coming towards us and she recalled perfectly both times it passed us she had a little look at it then sat for a treat. The owner complemented her on her good behaviour.
Made a nice change to apologising for my screaming banshee of a hound.


----------



## Magyarmum

It rained most of yesterday and we couldn't have gone out anyway because I was waiting for a parcel to arrive at an unspecified time. By the time the parcel was delivered it was nearly dinner time so I decided a quick walk round the village was in order.

It's always such a pleasure to take Gwylim for a walk unlike that little "s**** of a brother who seems hell bent on driving me crazy with his pig headedness Good job I love him otherwise I swear I'd trade him in for a better model :Banghead :Banghead.

Earlier this week, walking past the church I saw the gate to the churchyard was open, so Grisha and I had a walk around the grounds. Yesterday though when we passed by the gates were locked.but despite that Sir decided he wanted to go in. He's such a stubborn little git that it's virtually impossible to change his mind.:Arghh

After trying every trick in the book I knew, I finally got him moving by dropping a treat about 6 inches in front of his nose followed by another one 6 inches in front of that, and so on and so on . Took me a good ten minutes to get him home for what normally takes only a couple of minutes. He's not in the least bit contrite! 

This is the offending creature standing next to what obviously are closed gates!


----------



## Boxer123

World wrestling federation


----------



## MissKittyKat

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 473867
> View attachment 473868
> View attachment 473869
> World wrestling federation


They look like they are going for Olympic cold x


----------



## Boxer123

MissKittyKat said:


> They look like they are going for Olympic cold x


It's not the most relaxing evening.


----------



## Beth78

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 473867
> View attachment 473868
> View attachment 473869
> World wrestling federation


Looks like fun, I miss whisp having a playmate it was very entertaining.


----------



## Boxer123

Beth78 said:


> Looks like fun, I miss whisp having a playmate it was very entertaining.


I do love watching them play.


----------



## Magyarmum

Someone who will be nameless. was busy working in the garden this morning.










A face only a mother could love!


----------



## Kaily

Looks like he has had a very satisfying morning. ^


----------



## Magyarmum

Kaily said:


> Looks like he has had a very satisfying morning. ^


Three more bomb craters in the garden isn't bad for an hour's work.


----------



## Jason25

New ball on a string  reluctant to give it back, prefer to the run to the other end of the field, lay down and crunch on the ball 









We are trying a new secure field, nice secure fence all the way around only downside is it's right next to a busy A road, cars constantly wizzing past. Not sure if that's why daisy is not listening as much lol.


----------



## rona

Just booked Archie into a hydro pool.
Last time we tried a pool he refused point blank. This lady says she'll take a bet that she can get him to think it was his idea to go in.
We'll see


----------



## Boxer123

Shattered....


----------



## Boxer123

I conducted a love test this morning. I hid from the boxers. Sox looked up noticed I was gone but continued about his business. Loki noticed panicked. Ran to where I was last seen found me and did a zoom lap of honour he was so happy to find me.


----------



## Jason25

rona said:


> Just booked Archie into a hydro pool.
> Last time we tried a pool he refused point blank. This lady says she'll take a bet that she can get him to think it was his idea to go in.
> We'll see


Hope it all goes well, would luring with treats or a toy work?? Or are you allowed in as well? 

So this morning daisy was being a little shit, stealing stuff basically telling me to hurry up it's time to go out, we go for a walk around the block, come back and she starts being a menace, trying to get me to engage in play. We play for a bit but I've got things to do so I give her a chew.

It's starts to rain and I've got a different dog, suddenly she's all sleepy and wants to snooze on the sofa :Hilarious:Hilarious I bet when it stops raining she won't be as tired :Hilarious


----------



## rona

Jason25 said:


> Hope it all goes well, would luring with treats or a toy work?? Or are you allowed in as well?


No, toys and treats will just make him more suspicious  If she thinks that going to work, I'll win the bet 
I'm not allowed in this one, but I was the last one where we failed


----------



## O2.0

Beautiful Eastern Blacksnake on today's walk:


----------



## Teddy-dog

Haven't been on here properly for a while! 
It was Teddy's birthday last weekend and we booked an adventure field for him and the whippets. He had a fab time!


----------



## O2.0

Aw happy birthday Teddy! I love that he has a squirrel on his cake!


----------



## Teddy-dog

O2.0 said:


> Aw happy birthday Teddy! I love that he has a squirrel on his cake!


Haha the only chance he gets to get close to one!


----------



## Beth78

There's nothing calmer than an early morning walk on Sunday, everyone else is tucked up in bed, no one around.
We are now snuggled inside watching a documentary about trees. :Happy








We have a longer walk planned with family later so hopefully we can stay on a nice peaceful trajectory.


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Teddy-dog said:


> Haven't been on here properly for a while!
> It was Teddy's birthday last weekend and we booked an adventure field for him and the whippets. He had a fab time!
> 
> View attachment 473982
> View attachment 473983
> View attachment 473984
> View attachment 473985
> View attachment 473986
> View attachment 473987
> View attachment 473988
> View attachment 473989


Some really good pics there, I love the "laughing" one especially, Happy Birthday :Kisslovely Teddy dog


----------



## Jason25

Beth78 said:


> There's nothing calmer than an early morning walk on Sunday, everyone else it tucked up in bed, no one around.
> We are now snuggled inside watching a documentary about trees. :Happy
> View attachment 474006
> 
> We have a longer walk planned with family later so hopefully we can stay on a nice peaceful trajectory.


Glad you had a nice time! 
We were supposed to go out early but I overslept, woke up to daisy just sat on my bed just staring at me waiting for me to wake :Hilarious

We will have a walk later, we got to go and see my dad in a bit, then over to mums for a Sunday roast with my mum sister and niece. So she does have quite a busy day ahead


----------



## Nonnie

Our first walk in almost a week!

Was not impressed when it started to chuck it down.

Sadly, his foot is really swollen now too.

On the plus side, we met Bob the Beagle on the way home and for the first time they both got close enough to have a sniff of each other (Bob was a highly reactive/gobby mess previously) and even went so far as sniffing a mutual spot and having a lay in the grass together. Ned play bowed and Bob did a tiny one back.

We left it there so they both had a positive experience.

2021-08-08_02-34-26 by Ned Ster, on Flickr


----------



## catz4m8z

Ned looks like he is prepared for the weather there!


Just upset the dogs whilst I was cooking. Was making something and had abit left over so chucked it in a dog bowl and put aside to add to the dogs dinner later. Then I got a portion for my lunch when it came out the oven and the look of disgust and betrayal on Hannahs face when she thought I was eating her food was priceless!LOL:Hilarious


----------



## Boxer123

Just love him ...


----------



## Jason25

Dog flap installed last night, my neighbour is gonna let me know if daisy is trouble in the garden. Should be fine she usually just sleeps in the garden


----------



## rona

Jason25 said:


> Dog flap installed last night, my neighbour is gonna let me know if daisy is trouble in the garden. Should be fine she usually just sleeps in the garden


Eeek..............Aren't you worried about her being stolen?

Don't ever let me know where she is..........I might not resist


----------



## Jason25

rona said:


> Eeek..............Aren't you worried about her being stolen?
> 
> Don't ever let me know where she is..........I might not resist


 Na my back garden is secure with a 8 - 10ft high fence all around with no back access just neighbours gardens and I know all of them so not too worried. If she's a sod and barks all day it will be removed :Hilarious ive left the back door open for her a few times and she's been good, come back and she's snoozing out on the garden sofa :Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## catz4m8z

Discovered last night one of the dogs has peed on my pillows......by resting my head on them.:Shifty (probably Alfie, anybody does anything particularly ****ish and its always Alf).
oh well, I needed new pillows anyways. And as I cant shut my bed away (its downstairs and you walk through the room to get to the kitchen/backdoor) so I ordered a length of clear PVC plastic to go over the bed. Now I kinda want to see someone try to jump up and just slide straight off again!!LOL:Hilarious


----------



## Boxer123

catz4m8z said:


> Discovered last night one of the dogs has peed on my pillows......by resting my head on them.:Shifty (probably Alfie, anybody does anything particularly ****ish and its always Alf).
> oh well, I needed new pillows anyways. And as I cant shut my bed away (its downstairs and you walk through the room to get to the kitchen/backdoor) so I ordered a length of clear PVC plastic to go over the bed. Now I kinda want to see someone try to jump up and just slide straight off again!!LOL:Hilarious


Sorry but


----------



## rona

catz4m8z said:


> Discovered last night one of the dogs has peed on my pillows......by resting my head on them.:Shifty (probably Alfie, anybody does anything particularly ****ish and its always Alf).
> oh well, I needed new pillows anyways. And as I cant shut my bed away (its downstairs and you walk through the room to get to the kitchen/backdoor) so I ordered a length of clear PVC plastic to go over the bed. Now I kinda want to see someone try to jump up and just slide straight off again!!LOL:Hilarious


Hahaha


----------



## Jason25

Hmmm daisy will only use the dog flap if treats are on the other side :Facepalm:Hilarious


----------



## Kaily

Jason25 said:


> Hmmm daisy will only use the dog flap if treats are on the other side :Facepalm:Hilarious


It's early days, I'm sure she will be driving you mad going in and out in no time at all.


----------



## BlueJay

I never find stuff with my breeds on in regular shops, aaaaaahhhhh!!!!


----------



## Jason25

Kaily said:


> It's early days, I'm sure she will be driving you mad going in and out in no time at all.


She's such a funny little character. So she will go in and out of it if I Chuck treats, but she has yet to go through it on her own. I came into the kitchen earlier and she was just standing there with her head poking through the flap, but wouldn't go all the way through :Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## O2.0

Penny came to practice again today and is doing really well with it. I even let her off leash a little bit on the big practice field, she found some feathers that were way more interesting than me so I walked away - nothing, then I started running away and she came like a shot which everyone thought was very cute. Penny loved the attention and proceeded to play bounce at another adult who responded with play invite. Which was fun for about 30 seconds before Penny lost her brain entirely, started trying to bite feet and then spooked herself realizing how close she was with a new adult. So I had to end it quickly and she was fine after that. 
All in all a good day civilizing the swamp rat


----------



## Magyarmum

catz4m8z said:


> Discovered last night one of the dogs has peed on my pillows......by resting my head on them.:Shifty (probably Alfie, anybody does anything particularly ****ish and its always Alf).
> oh well, I needed new pillows anyways. And as I cant shut my bed away (its downstairs and you walk through the room to get to the kitchen/backdoor) so I ordered a length of clear PVC plastic to go over the bed. Now I kinda want to see someone try to jump up and just slide straight off again!!LOL:Hilarious


Grisha did the same thing a few months ago.

Like you my bedroom leads off my kitchen and doesn't have a door so can't shut it off from the rest of the house. I was making the bed when he jumped on it then immediately lifted his leg and had a pee. Couldn't care less that I was watching him! Fortunately it mainly wet the bedspread which I put in the washing machine and I was able to sponge the feather duvet. Something he'd never done before and hasn't done since.

This morning the little b***** rushed into the house and straight onto my bed, which I don't mind except that he's up to his eyes in mud. I now have a blue bottom sheet on my bed with mud coloured paw marks all over it. .Haven't got time to change it as I'm expecting visitors for the day,

Ah well! won't be the first time I've slept in a mud splattered bed!


----------



## Sarah H

O2.0 said:


> Penny came to practice again today and is doing really well with it. I even let her off leash a little bit on the big practice field, she found some feathers that were way more interesting than me so I walked away - nothing, then I started running away and she came like a shot which everyone thought was very cute. Penny loved the attention and proceeded to play bounce at another adult who responded with play invite. Which was fun for about 30 seconds before Penny lost her brain entirely, started trying to bite feet and then spooked herself realizing how close she was with a new adult. So I had to end it quickly and she was fine after that.
> All in all a good day civilizing the swamp rat


Haha brilliant! I can imagine her having loads of fun then realising sh!t! Stranger!


----------



## O2.0

Sarah H said:


> Haha brilliant! I can imagine her having loads of fun then realising sh!t! Stranger!


Yup, very accurate description  
Story of Penny's life - it's a constant internal battle between being a fearless terrier with insatiable curiosity, and having a highly developed sense of self-preservation with a complete lack of experience with normal human world things like metal water bottles that clank. 
It's very hard being a Penny. :Hilarious


----------



## Magyarmum

Traitor


----------



## rona

Archie met his probable sitter this morning. We are going to have a day out and get the sitter to stay with him for most of it. No walking, so shouldn't be a problem. 
Well see how they get on.

Might send my sister round as a surprise, just to check they are ok


----------



## Magyarmum

Yesterday instead of us going to the city for training, Gabor came to us. Something I've wanted to do for a long time is to see whether the boys can be trusted to be off lead going up/down the top half of my land and on the cart track. I didn't want to risk it on my own in case one or both of them took it into their head to disappear under a hedge or into a field full of maize.

The boys were on 5 metre lines which we let trail and on the way up to the cart track we practiced their recall, eye contact, release and wait. The same along the cart track although we didn't stay there for long because it was so hot!.

On the way back down the land we took off their lines and keeping an eye on them mainly left them to do their own thing. Gwylim bless him is an absolute star, his recall is excellent and on the way back he was never more than three feet away from me. Grisha's a bit more problematic, in that he's a stubborn little g** and can't be trusted to go more than 10 feet away before being called back.

Some pictures ....













































And cos they're such good boys their kind hooman bought them a new Schnauzermobile


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Looks like they had a good day . Love the colour of your new car by the way.


----------



## Boxer123

A good day for boxers. Play at the field, wasp nest has gone so we can enjoy the garden. Finally snugs.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Woody and I joined some friends for a beach walk last night, it was just stunning. The dogs had a lovely time and fish & chips after.


----------



## Kaily




----------



## Kaily

Daisy looking very 'Chihuahua' today.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 474249
> View attachment 474244
> View attachment 474245
> View attachment 474246
> View attachment 474247
> A good day for boxers. Play at the field, wasp nest has gone so we can enjoy the garden. Finally snugs.


Lovely to see your boys having fun together.


----------



## slartibartfast

This is Bazyl, my friend. I'm a dogwalker, I'm with Bazyl and his little sister Klara for over 5 years. Bazyl is 13 and his legs and spine aren't so good anymore. He won't be able to walk to the park by himself anymore. Now he had this stroller and he is happy again. No more going for a quick number 1&2 and be left at home, now he spends as much time outside as his little sister. We are having so much adventures, going to a places where he won't ever go on his feet.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Piece on This Morning re a petition to free dogs that have been assessed by experts as safe from the restrictions placed upon them … muzzles, etc.

It's on the Government Petitions site under:









Needs 100,000 to get to discussion process.


----------



## O2.0

We had a busy day yesterday and Penny ended up being home alone for 8 hours - should have been 5 hours, but thus is life. This is the longest she's gone home by herself without Bates. We left her loose in the house, no accidents, no chewed shoes, looked like she slept most of the time. Woo hoo!


----------



## Beth78

We've had a good long ramble this morning.














and now it's time to sleep.


----------



## rona

Archie is being starved........................and missed his Laser too 
He has a very worrying upset tummy, so I'm also taking him off all his drugs until it settles. 
Picked up some white fish to give him gentle special treat tomorrow 
Why do dogs always get ill at weekend?


----------



## Happy Paws2

O2.0 said:


> We had a busy day yesterday and Penny ended up being home alone for 8 hours - should have been 5 hours, but thus is life. This is the longest she's gone home by herself without Bates. We left her loose in the house, no accidents, no chewed shoes, looked like she slept most of the time. Woo hoo!


I remember when we had Amber OH had an emergency appointment at the eye hospital left home by taxi at 1pm for 2pm appointment at which turned out to be nearly 3.30 then had to wait to see some one else, it was nearly 8pm by the time we got home. she was till where we left her I think she just slept all the time we were out, never left her again that long again.


----------



## Beth78

Look at these doggy walking boots


----------



## Sarah H

Beth78 said:


> Look at these doggy walking boots
> View attachment 474339


For the fashion conscious long dog


----------



## catz4m8z

Sarah H said:


> For the fashion conscious long dog


preferably one with its own bank account!

Just had to tell Hannah off for barking in the garden....it was a pigeon that dared to sit on the roof. I swear she has a Wile E Coyote/Wacky Races hatred of pigeons and gets such an affronted look on her face when one lands on any part of the house. You have to bring her in or else she will stand there all day 'shouting' at totally oblivious pigeons, or her other arch nemesis...the bumble bee!:Nailbiting
(she isnt my favourite coz she's such a well behaved good girl after all!LOL:Hilarious)


----------



## rottiemum

2 years this week since we lost Baillie.







My favourite picture of her. 
Chase is keeping us busy though.
Had his boosters on Tuesday. Stood outside waiting nicely with a Frenchie and a staffy. Vet came and took him in. I was waiting outside just listening to the frenchie snorting. Such a flat face, poor wee girl.
Then yesterday he had his favourite walk and met some new people. A nice lady that wasn't sure of him at first but ended up feeding him her treats 
And a man and little boy, who enlightened me on the name Chase. Apparently there's a character on Paw Patrol called Chase. Not having kids, I don't know these things. :Hilarious But the boy was very polite and his dad said they have friends with 2 rotties. 
Anyway the best was yet to come...he then got to go to the private field for an hour! :Woot


----------



## Magyarmum

Our walks today were a disaster. It's been another extremely hot day today, so I thought Gwylim and I would just have a quick walk round the back of the churches where there's some shade. Unfortunately everything that could go wrong did go wrong for my poor little lad.

First a small black dog barked at him from behind the safety of its gate,which he largely ignored. Then a neighbour appeared and wanted to chat, followed by another one, which was all a bit too much for Gwylim who started to bark at them. I'd just managed to calm him down when a immense tractor pulling a water tank came trundling past us, frightening him so much he cowered up against me. Time to move on, so bidding a quick farewell we continued on our walk.

I'm always amazed how quickly my boy bounces back and continues the walk as though nothing had happened.









When we got home I thought rather than risking meeting the ruddy great tractor and water tank again, Grisha and I would go up to the cart track. Twas not to be because we'd barely got halfway up the land when I heard someone calling me and saw my alcoholic neighbour letting himself into my house. Poor. Grisha was unceremoniously was dragged away from the rabbit hole his nose was stuffed into and we rushed back home.

Terrible hooman ruining his investigations.


----------



## Teddy-dog

Zoomie boys today!!

Bonnie had an op to have a lump removed last week and had some teeth out and she is feeling quite spritely! She doesn't always want to go a walk but she had fun today


----------



## Linda Weasel

O2.0 said:


> Beautiful Eastern Blacksnake on today's walk:
> 
> View attachment 473958
> 
> 
> View attachment 473959


That's very sinister-looking, is it dangerous?


----------



## O2.0

Linda Weasel said:


> That's very sinister-looking, is it dangerous?


Not at all, they put on a good show when they feel threatened, and might even strike out, but they're non venomous constrictors. Even Penny is too big for him, she was never in any danger 

Today's news, I splurged and bought Penny the super expensive Ruffwear life vest that everyone kept saying was really worth it. Turns out they were right. You definitely get what you pay for with this one, really well made and cut to where she can use her shoulders better in the water.

And hot as it has been, water is the only way to exercise these afternoons! And meth puppy needs afternoon exercise as well as her morning outings!


----------



## Jason25

rona said:


> Archie is being starved........................and missed his Laser too
> He has a very worrying upset tummy, so I'm also taking him off all his drugs until it settles.
> Picked up some white fish to give him gentle special treat tomorrow
> Why do dogs always get ill at weekend?


Hope he gets better soon  enjoy the white fish archy 

I've just finished work, gonna take daisy to the moors for a few hours, grab some food on the way


----------



## rona

Jason25 said:


> Hope he gets better soon  enjoy the white fish archy
> 
> I've just finished work, gonna take daisy to the moors for a few hours, grab some food on the way


His tum is a lot better thanks, but I took him off all his drugs yesterday and his limp is really bad today, so not much walking 

A bit too warm to walk here at the moment
Hope you have fun.


----------



## Magyarmum

rona said:


> His tum is a lot better thanks, but I took him off all his drugs yesterday and his limp is really bad today, so not much walking
> 
> A bit too warm to walk here at the moment
> Hope you have fun.


No upset tums here but at 32C it's far too hot for a walk. Tomorrow I think we'll take a drive in the Schnauzermobile to see if we can find somewhere to have a picnic and a walk in the shade.


----------



## Jason25

rona said:


> His tum is a lot better thanks, but I took him off all his drugs yesterday and his limp is really bad today, so not much walking
> 
> A bit too warm to walk here at the moment
> Hope you have fun.


Horrible situation for you both, hopefully his stomach settles and then you can get him back on his medication 

It's funny you say that about the weather as we were getting ready the sun came out it and went really hot, daisy was walking around the garden panting so we went for a drive, windows down (daisy riding shotgun) and went to a pet shop and got some dog ice cream  I spoil this dog too much :Hilarious:Hilarious

We've have the field rented for 8, picking up mum on the way, it will be a nice morning


----------



## catz4m8z

Dear Adam...

the next time you start screaming and spasming on the floor because you got your nail caught in the rug (and not because a poltergeist is trying to pull your spine out through your nostril as it looked and sounded) can you let me know in advance??:Wideyed
I could of done without the heart attack....:Shifty

****ing drama queen....


----------



## Boxer123

A pidgin mocking boxers...


----------



## rona

Boxer123 said:


> A pidgin mocking boxers...
> View attachment 474506
> View attachment 474507
> View attachment 474508
> View attachment 474509


Gives them something to occupy them


----------



## Boxer123

rona said:


> Gives them something to occupy them


My thoughts exactly then more appeared I think the boxers have been watching Hitchcocks The Birds.


----------



## rona

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 474515
> View attachment 474516
> 
> 
> My thoughts exactly then more appeared I think the boxers have been watching Hitchcocks The Birds.


They'd love my old friend and the other Crows


----------



## MissKittyKat

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 474515
> View attachment 474516
> 
> 
> My thoughts exactly then more appeared I think the boxers have been watching Hitchcocks The Birds.


Ha.

Woody doesn't like pigeons, he seems to thinking I need protecting from them pecking my eyes out!


----------



## Boxer123

MissKittyKat said:


> Ha.
> 
> Woody doesn't like pigeons, he seems to thinking I need protecting from them pecking my eyes out!


Boxers agree definitely dodgy birds.


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Them pigeons know how to wind a dog up! All that coo ing and head cocking and fluttering about.


----------



## O2.0

Penny's gotcha day is today! 

We went for a short walk in one of our local state parks, there was no one there so I let her drag a line so she was sort of off-leash (it's a leashed only park). 
You have to follow the line to find her, she's hard to see in the woods! 



























If you get low enough to take the photo she almost looks normal sized  









Then she came with us for a quick visit to my son who just moved in to college.
She walked all over campus met two dogs, was mostly civilized. The goldie who bounced up to her barking did get a telling off, but it was short lived. She met all sorts of people and handled it all well. All in all was a great outing. 
Then she came home and chased the cat, got chased back and ran like a wuss :Hilarious

She has finally settled down for a sleep!


----------



## Magyarmum

Boxer123 said:


> A pidgin mocking boxers...
> View attachment 474506
> View attachment 474507
> View attachment 474508
> View attachment 474509


The Schnauzer boys say you're wasting your time trying to catch those things wot fly. Come to our house and we'll teach you to use your sniffers an paws to dig out small furry creatures wots hiding underground.

An it's a good way of making your hooman mad when you come home covered in mud


----------



## Boxer123

Magyarmum said:


> The Schnauzer boys say you're wasting your time trying to catch those things wot fly. Come to our house and we'll teach you to use your sniffers an paws to dig out small furry creatures wots hiding underground.
> 
> An it's a good way of making your hooman mad when you come home covered in mud
> 
> View attachment 474533


This seems fun hooman get a bit grumpy when we digs garden?


----------



## Magyarmum

Boxer123 said:


> This seems fun hooman get a bit grumpy when we digs garden?


If yuz dig a big enough hole you can bury grumpy hooman in it. Problem solved!


----------



## Magyarmum




----------



## Sarah H

O2.0 said:


> Penny's gotcha day is today!
> 
> We went for a short walk in one of our local state parks, there was no one there so I let her drag a line so she was sort of off-leash (it's a leashed only park).
> You have to follow the line to find her, she's hard to see in the woods!
> View attachment 474520
> 
> 
> View attachment 474521
> 
> 
> View attachment 474522
> 
> 
> If you get low enough to take the photo she almost looks normal sized
> View attachment 474523
> 
> 
> Then she came with us for a quick visit to my son who just moved in to college.
> She walked all over campus met two dogs, was mostly civilized. The goldie who bounced up to her barking did get a telling off, but it was short lived. She met all sorts of people and handled it all well. All in all was a great outing.
> Then she came home and chased the cat, got chased back and ran like a wuss :Hilarious
> 
> She has finally settled down for a sleep!


Happy gotcha day Penny! Can't believe it's been a year! She's really turning into a cracking little dog.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Hmm…. Do you think he knows?










Neighbour's cat looks very relaxed on my terrace


----------



## rona

Lurcherlad said:


> Hmm…. Do you think he knows?
> 
> View attachment 474567
> 
> 
> Neighbour's cat looks very relaxed on my terrace


They do.........the cats were getting very comfi in Archie's garden when he first came to stay with me. They got hell of a shock when he started to visit again.Now they are a bit more wary


----------



## LinznMilly

Happy Gotcha Day, Penny.  That year went by quick. 

Milly's had one of those days where she just won't settle. It's taken 2 kongs, 4 walks (admittedly short, because it turns out that when I go to my bro's, Honey won't go for a walk without me, meaning I had to go), some training and cuddling on the sofa/bed, a couple games of Find It, a chew, and her Buster Cube but I think she's finally crashed out on my bed. 

I hope so, because her not settling down has stressed me out too.  :Bag


----------



## Boxer123

LinznMilly said:


> Happy Gotcha Day, Penny.  That year went by quick.
> 
> Milly's had one of those days where she just won't settle. It's taken 2 kongs, 4 walks (admittedly short, because it turns out that when I go to my bro's, Honey won't go for a walk without me, meaning I had to go), some training and cuddling on the sofa/bed, a couple games of Find It, a chew, and her Buster Cube but I think she's finally crashed out on my bed.
> 
> I hope so, because her not settling down has stressed me out too.  :Bag


Loki has days like that it's so hard to relax. Hopefully she's out now.


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Can't believe it, seems like only yesterday, happy gotcha day princess Penny,we very much enjoy your adventures.


----------



## Teddy-dog

O2.0 said:


> Penny's gotcha day is today!
> 
> We went for a short walk in one of our local state parks, there was no one there so I let her drag a line so she was sort of off-leash (it's a leashed only park).
> You have to follow the line to find her, she's hard to see in the woods!
> View attachment 474520
> 
> 
> View attachment 474521
> 
> 
> View attachment 474522
> 
> 
> If you get low enough to take the photo she almost looks normal sized
> View attachment 474523
> 
> 
> Then she came with us for a quick visit to my son who just moved in to college.
> She walked all over campus met two dogs, was mostly civilized. The goldie who bounced up to her barking did get a telling off, but it was short lived. She met all sorts of people and handled it all well. All in all was a great outing.
> Then she came home and chased the cat, got chased back and ran like a wuss :Hilarious
> 
> She has finally settled down for a sleep!


Wow! I can't believe it's been a year. Happy gotcha day Penny


----------



## LinznMilly

Boxer123 said:


> Loki has days like that it's so hard to relax. Hopefully she's out now.


It certainly is. It puts me on edge, too, because I wrack my brain thinking of more activities to do with her, and I still end up feel like I'm letting her down.  Yeah, it was finally enough to get her to settle down for an hour before her bedtime walk. So far this morning, she's already had a game of Chase The Treat, and I'm about to take the girls out for their morning toilet break, followed by their kongs, so hopefully, today might see her a bit more settled.


----------



## Boxer123

LinznMilly said:


> It certainly is. It puts me on edge, too, because I wrack my brain thinking of more activities to do with her, and I still end up feel like I'm letting her down.  Yeah, it was finally enough to get her to settle down for an hour before her bedtime walk. So far this morning, she's already had a game of Chase The Treat, and I'm about to take the girls out for their morning toilet break, followed by their kongs, so hopefully, today might see her a bit more settled.


Loki tends to see me as a dancing monkey, 'dance for me hooman amuse me' I do a checklist in my head has he been walked, played with, trained ? If so I just have to tell him to knock it off because I'm watching Bones. Otherwise he'd have me playing all day with Loki.


----------



## Boxer123

Here he goes 5 miles run then amuse me hooman ...


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 474577
> Here he goes 5 miles run then amuse me hooman ...


I know that look...., a game of chase the treat gives me a bit of respite usually


----------



## Boxer123

DanWalkersmum said:


> I know that look...., a game of chase the treat gives me a bit of respite usually


What's chase the treat ?


----------



## LinznMilly

DanWalkersmum said:


> I know that look...., a game of chase the treat gives me a bit of respite usually


Yup, that's the one I got most of yesterday afternoon. 



Boxer123 said:


> What's chase the treat ?


I won't speak for @DanWalkersmum , but the game I call Chase the Treat involves me sitting on the settee and literally tossing treats across the room for Milly to chase and hunt. Best Game Ever as far as Mill's concerned - she even cracks a smile and shows her tongue. :Wideyed


----------



## O2.0

LinznMilly said:


> It certainly is. It puts me on edge, too, because I wrack my brain thinking of more activities to do with her, and I still end up feel like I'm letting her down.  Yeah, it was finally enough to get her to settle down for an hour before her bedtime walk. So far this morning, she's already had a game of Chase The Treat, and I'm about to take the girls out for their morning toilet break, followed by their kongs, so hopefully, today might see her a bit more settled.


Is a dog walker an option, maybe one or two days a week?


----------



## LinznMilly

O2.0 said:


> Is a dog walker an option, maybe one or two days a week?


Not at the moment, unfortunately. Bro takes her and his own dog Harvey out on the field across the road from his, and she does get to go off leash and a game of football with him when Honey doesn't go with them, but yesterday, Honey _really _had to go out too, which meant the walk had to be shorter. I try to compensate by upping the mental stimulation and enrichment toys/games, but on days like yesterday, it doesn't seem to be enough, and I didn't have the energy for Chase the Treat yesterday.  I've thought about maybe booking her into the local dog swimming pool, but that would mean someone driving us there, which means putting more strain on either bro or mum, and it would have to wait until I get some money anyway.

Fingers crossed, so far today, she seems more settled.


----------



## DanWalkersmum

LinznMilly said:


> Yup, that's the one I got most of yesterday afternoon.
> 
> I won't speak for @DanWalkersmum , but the game I call Chase the Treat involves me sitting on the settee and literally tossing treats across the room for Milly to chase and hunt. Best Game Ever as far as Mill's concerned - she even cracks a smile and shows her tongue. :Wideyed


Same game! Do you also say "all gone" when the game's over?  Dan never tires of this game it's a good distraction when OH leaves him behind too.


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Boxer123 said:


> What's chase the treat ?


Literally me sitting down making him sit and tossing tiny peices of treats around the room for him to chase - minimum effort from hooman and huge enjoyment for both of us it's amazing how far and how small a meaty treat stick can go


----------



## SbanR

DanWalkersmum said:


> I know that look...., a game of chase the treat gives me a bit of respite usually





LinznMilly said:


> Yup, that's the one I got most of yesterday afternoon.
> 
> I won't speak for @DanWalkersmum , but the game I call Chase the Treat involves me sitting on the settee and literally tossing treats across the room for Milly to chase and hunt. Best Game Ever as far as Mill's concerned - she even cracks a smile and shows her tongue. :Wideyed


I play that game with my cat too
But I stand in the kitchen so that I alternate throwing the kibble to the right, towards the bathroom, and the left, into the sitting room. This way he runs the length of the house several times


----------



## LinznMilly

DanWalkersmum said:


> Same game! *Do you also say "all gone" when the game's over?*  Dan never tires of this game it's a good distraction when OH leaves him behind too.


Of course not, I know she's not a toddler! 
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
All the time.


----------



## Magyarmum

I'm a horrible hooman bean! 

Weather permitting mine are kicked outside if they won't settle. Or I'll go up the garden and we'll sit under the walnut tree. 

If it's raining, I take the easy way out by bundling them into the car so I can do some shopping where they can get their fun by barking at all the people in the supermarket car park.

If we don't go out when it's raining then they get a really chewy chew which usually shuts them up for a couple of hours.


----------



## Boxer123

Well my nerves are simply shot to pieces. Loki stuck his head in a wasps nest today. He is fine owning boxers is not for the faint of heart.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 474590
> Well my nerves are simply shot to pieces. Loki stuck his head in a wasps nest today. He is fine owning boxers is not for the faint of heart.


Oh my!


----------



## DanWalkersmum

LinznMilly said:


> Of course not, I know she's not a toddler!
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> All the time.


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 474590
> Well my nerves are simply shot to pieces. Loki stuck his head in a wasps nest today. He is fine owning boxers is not for the faint of heart.


 hope he's okay?


----------



## Boxer123

DanWalkersmum said:


> hope he's okay?


Bizarrely yes he is I knocked a couple off gave him a piriton if that had been Sox the world would have ended.


----------



## Beth78

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 474590
> Well my nerves are simply shot to pieces. Loki stuck his head in a wasps nest today. He is fine owning boxers is not for the faint of heart.


Oh Loki you silly boy.

When Whisp is having her odd crazy day and she is finally off in dreamland that's always the time I really need a wee, so of course she wakes up again when I move.


----------



## O2.0

Boxer123 said:


> Bizarrely yes he is I knocked a couple off gave him a piriton if that had been Sox the world would have ended.


Jesus Loki! What else can he possibly get in to?! 
(Sorry, shouldn't have asked that! I take it back!)


----------



## O2.0

This dog is utterly ridiculous :Hilarious
It's a good thing she's cute!


----------



## Arny

The white dog struggle


----------



## rottiemum

The other night I pulled something in my back and could hardly move. I hobbled out to let Chase out for his last pee of the night.. started feeling light headed. Back inside, decided to sit on kitchen floor for a minute. Chase lies down next to me. OH comes in to see if I'm Ok, Chase stares at him and sits himself right in front of me.
OH was like he's protecting his mum. It was cute. I'm fine now.
These are the moments I have to remember when he decides to try to pull me into the river or lunge at a car, both of which he did today. Little sh*t. :Hilarious


----------



## Boxer123

rottiemum said:


> The other night I pulled something in my back and could hardly move. I hobbled out to let Chase out for his last pee of the night.. started feeling light headed. Back inside, decided to sit on kitchen floor for a minute. Chase lies down next to me. OH comes in to see if I'm Ok, Chase stares at him and sits himself right in front of me.
> OH was like he's protecting his mum. It was cute. I'm fine now.
> These are the moments I have to remember when he decides to try to pull me into the river or lunge at a car, both of which he did today. Little sh*t. :Hilarious


Could you possibly have hurt your back because he tried to pull you in rivers


----------



## Boxer123

Watching you hooman .::.


----------



## rottiemum

Boxer123 said:


> Could you possibly have hurt your back because he tried to pull you in rivers


It certainly doesn't help. :Bag


----------



## Magyarmum

rottiemum said:


> The other night I pulled something in my back and could hardly move. I hobbled out to let Chase out for his last pee of the night.. started feeling light headed. Back inside, decided to sit on kitchen floor for a minute. Chase lies down next to me. OH comes in to see if I'm Ok, Chase stares at him and sits himself right in front of me.
> OH was like he's protecting his mum. It was cute. I'm fine now.
> These are the moments I have to remember when he decides to try to pull me into the river or lunge at a car, both of which he did today. Little sh*t. :Hilarious


Gosh you're the lucky one. The last time I slipped coming down the hill and gracefully slid flat on my back, both Schnauzer boys jumped on top of me and used my tummy as a trampoline.


----------



## rottiemum

Magyarmum said:


> y
> 
> Gosh you're the lucky one. The last time I slipped coming down the hill and gracefully slid flat on my back, both Schnauzer boys jumped on top of me and used my tummy as a trampoline.


Lucky this time. I've had dogs like that before too.


----------



## Beth78

Whisp says "its time to sit down and rub my tummy" she can be very distracting, especially when I'm hoovering.


----------



## rona

rona said:


> Just booked Archie into a hydro pool.
> Last time we tried a pool he refused point blank. This lady says she'll take a bet that she can get him to think it was his idea to go in.
> We'll see


Today is the day. Fingers crossed that we actually get him into the water.

It really would be good for him if he has swimming every now and then


----------



## Beth78

rona said:


> Today is the day. Fingers crossed that we actually get him into the water.
> 
> It really would be good for him if he has swimming every now and then


Good luck, hopefully he enjoys the experience.


----------



## Magyarmum

I was woken at two this morning with a dog bouncing around on my bed and barking his head off. He also woke the small black hairy creature who dashed to the front door demanding to go out. So being the obedient hooman that I am, I heaved my weary body out of bed and opened the front door where I discovered what had woken the boys . The people who own the holiday home opposite to me were sitting on the porch chatting ....... at 2 in the morning?

Being a horrible person I left my two outside barking loudly. whilst I made myself a cup of tea. Then called the boys in, switched on the TV and watched the news until the boys had settled and fallen asleep. Half an hour later went to bed and slept until the small black hairy creature woke me up at 7.30 am.

Some people can't go anywhere without taking their bedding with them


----------



## rona

Beth78 said:


> Good luck, hopefully he enjoys the experience.


He did in the end but it took some massive stressing on his part and a fair amount of brute force by me and the hydro lady.
I wouldn't normally force him to do anything (apart from shower), he had enough of that in his first few years of life, but I knew he would love it if he could just get over the initial terror. So six times we put him into the water, only once having to actually make him swim, after that he was getting out and getting in on his own and so so chuffed with himself  

Booked in for a swim next week, when no doubt, we will have to start all over again.

Took my old boy Alfie three sessions to get comfi and he wasn't a scaredy cat like this boy, so I expect to do battle with Archie a fair few times yet.
I know it's worth it though, to see him so excited and puppy like after his swim was just superb


----------



## LinznMilly

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 474633
> Watching you hooman .::.


A fine example of the super rare Settee Boxer cross I see.  :Hilarious



Magyarmum said:


> Gosh you're the lucky one. The last time I slipped coming down the hill and gracefully slid flat on my back, both Schnauzer boys jumped on top of me and used my tummy as a trampoline.


Honey would climb on my chest. Milly would walk around me, staring at me as if to say, what on _earth _are you doing down there? Get up, you clown." 


rona said:


> He did in the end but it took some massive stressing on his part and a fair amount of brute force by me and the hydro lady.
> I wouldn't normally force him to do anything (apart from shower), he had enough of that in his first few years of life, but I knew he would love it if he could just get over the initial terror. So six times we put him into the water, only once having to actually make him swim, after that he was getting out and getting in on his own and so so chuffed with himself
> 
> Booked in for a swim next week, when no doubt, we will have to start all over again.
> 
> Took my old boy Alfie three sessions to get comfi and he wasn't a scaredy cat like this boy, so I expect to do battle with Archie a fair few times yet.
> I know it's worth it though, to see him so excited and puppy like after his swim was just superb


Pressed Post Reply too soon. 

Fingers crossed he isn't so stressed next week. I hope to do the same with Milly some day. 

We're having a rain check on bro's today. Milly really didn't settle at all yesterday, and bro said, when I left early with my mum, she spent a lot of the time whining.  I have a sneaking suspicion it's because bro and his friend play Apex, and the shooting and the bang, bang, bang of the game, frightens her. 

So far, the girls have been for a toilet break, had their Kong/Connectible, Milly's had a couple games of Chase the Treat (OK, one of those games was actually Chase the pieces of banana, which she enjoyed even more, but still...:d ) and are now fast asleep - Milly stretched out on my bed, Honey in her crate. Their lickimats are in the freezer for later, and I have another game of Chase The Treat, plus Find It, and maybe a puzzle box each.


----------



## Arny

Tilly's trying to drown her sorrows.
She's downing 3 litres a day which is extreme even for her.
Will take a sample to the vet and if nothing shows will have to book her in.


----------



## rona

Arny said:


> Tilly's trying to drown her sorrows.
> She's downing 3 litres a day which is extreme even for her.
> Will take a sample to the vet and if nothing shows will have to book her in.


Oh dear, that's worrying


----------



## Arny

rona said:


> Oh dear, that's worrying


We went through all the tests when we first got her as she was drinking 2 litres a day (I believe it should be around 1 litre for her weight even on dry food). 
Nothing showed up so the vet just put it down to behavioural and that's been her normal till now


----------



## Beth78

Arny said:


> We went through all the tests when we first got her as she was drinking 2 litres a day (I believe it should be around 1 litre for her weight even on dry food).
> Nothing showed up so the vet just put it down to behavioural and that's been her normal till now


When I 1st got Whisp she was overdrinking and test at the vets revealed nothing was wrong. It went on for about 3 weeks then she just stopped drinking as much one day and has been normal ever since so we put it down to stress.


----------



## Magyarmum

Arny said:


> Tilly's trying to drown her sorrows.
> She's downing 3 litres a day which is extreme even for her.
> Will take a sample to the vet and if nothing shows will have to book her in.


Get them to check for any problems with her kidneys.


----------



## Arny

Beth78 said:


> When I 1st got Whisp she was overdrinking and test at the vets revealed nothing was wrong. It went on for about 3 weeks then she just stopped drinking as much one day and has been normal ever since so we put it down to stress.


That's what we thought might happen but she's never slowed much. We've had her for a year and half now.
The rescue actually measured her drinking as they were worried she wasn't drinking enough! Think there she drank around 500ml in 48hrs (off the top of my head. It is in her notes if I dug them out) which was within normal.


Magyarmum said:


> Get them to check for any problems with her kidneys.


I'm sure they will if UTI is ruled out. They did SMDA test when we were first concerned and we have pre op bloods as most recent from when her eyes were done in June.

She does, or did at least have the ability to concentrate her urine. That had been a concern previously as no matter the time of day it was dilute but she did start weeing more concentrated amounts so we caught a sample just to confirm but now its a large quaintly in the morning despite her last drink being before bed as I don't have a bowl in my room.
She's also lost some weight but her appetite is great. I thought she was looking skinnier so walked her down when we were due to collect her gabapentin and she's lost half a kilo in 2 months.
I've not adjusted her amount yet just to see if she continued to drop.

Think she's drunk less today but still close to 2 litres so far.


----------



## O2.0

Poor Penny got her rabies vaccine yesterday and is not a happy camper today. Just sore and so quiet. It worked out well since we had to drop off twin two in college 3 hours away, so Penny just stayed home and slept. Now that we're home it's possible she might be milking the "I don't feel so good" thing a tad. I'm just not used to her being this quiet. She hasn't chewed on any of us since we've been home!


----------



## rona

O2.0 said:


> Poor Penny got her rabies vaccine yesterday and is not a happy camper today. Just sore and so quiet. It worked out well since we had to drop off twin two in college 3 hours away, so Penny just stayed home and slept. Now that we're home it's possible she might be milking the "I don't feel so good" thing a tad. I'm just not used to her being this quiet. She hasn't chewed on any of us since we've been home!


Poor girl. Let's hope that's all it is.

Is there anything to look out for with a Rabies jab?


----------



## Magyarmum

O2.0 said:


> Poor Penny got her rabies vaccine yesterday and is not a happy camper today. Just sore and so quiet. It worked out well since we had to drop off twin two in college 3 hours away, so Penny just stayed home and slept. Now that we're home it's possible she might be milking the "I don't feel so good" thing a tad. I'm just not used to her being this quiet. She hasn't chewed on any of us since we've been home!


In Hungary, Rabies vaccinations are done annually, Grisha had his about three weeks ago and Gwylim's due to have his in October. I've never known either of mine suffer from any after effects. If I remember rightly they have the jab in the scruff of the neck,

Maybe Penny's pining because the kids have gone and she's missing them?


----------



## LinznMilly

Magyarmum said:


> *Some people can't go anywhere without taking their bedding with them*
> 
> View attachment 474691


Max used to do that.  We used to take it as a sign that he didn't like his bed. :Hilarious  My bro's dog Harvey does it too, although I don't think he pulled it out into the garden. He does climb up on the settee with it, though. 



O2.0 said:


> Poor Penny got her rabies vaccine yesterday and is not a happy camper today. Just sore and so quiet. It worked out well since we had to drop off twin two in college 3 hours away, so Penny just stayed home and slept. Now that we're home it's possible she might be milking the "I don't feel so good" thing a tad. I'm just not used to her being this quiet. She hasn't chewed on any of us since we've been home!


Poor Pen.  Here's hoping it's a combination of milking it, and missing the kids.

Well, we survived our Rain Check Day - just, in my case. I've started wondering if it is the Apex, or if Milly's just bored at my bro's. She definitely gets excited to see bro, so it's not that, and she gets plenty of attention, so it's not that, either. It's just heart-breaking watching her look so... fed up.  Here, I can freeze her lickimat and her kong and fill her buster cube with kibble, but over there, I also have Harvey to consider, and I don't like leaving him out.

I've looked into dog walkers, but even if I hire one, I could only afford it once a week, and if I'm going to do that, I might as well pay the £44 premium fee on BorrowMyDoggy.

I'll reacquaint myself with the swimming pool prices, too.


----------



## Kaily

Arny said:


> Tilly's trying to drown her sorrows.
> She's downing 3 litres a day which is extreme even for her.
> Will take a sample to the vet and if nothing shows will have to book her in.


I hope it isn't diabetes. I see you mentioned weight loss and hunger too. Both of which along with the drinking can be symptoms.

Poor girl hope she is soon sorted out.



O2.0 said:


> Poor Penny got her rabies vaccine yesterday and is not a happy camper today. Just sore and so quiet. It worked out well since we had to drop off twin two in college 3 hours away, so Penny just stayed home and slept. Now that we're home it's possible she might be milking the "I don't feel so good" thing a tad. I'm just not used to her being this quiet. She hasn't chewed on any of us since we've been home!


I hope she is feeling more like her busy self today.


----------



## Kaily

@LinznMilly did you try the Cinnamon Trust?


----------



## Magyarmum

@LinznMilly said

Max used to do that.  We used to take it as a sign that he didn't like his bed. :Hilarious  My bro's dog Harvey does it too, although I don't think he pulled it out into the garden. He does climb up on the settee with it, though. 

With Grisha it's not just his bedding it's anything soft he can lay his mouth around, At least now he doesn't embarrass me by depositing my underwear in the middle of the driveway. Toys, cushions, blankets slippers gloves and discarded chews are fair game. My garden is littered with all the stuff he's carried outside!


----------



## LinznMilly

Magyarmum said:


> @LinznMilly said
> 
> Max used to do that.  We used to take it as a sign that he didn't like his bed. :Hilarious  My bro's dog Harvey does it too, although I don't think he pulled it out into the garden. He does climb up on the settee with it, though.
> 
> With Grisha it's not just his bedding it's anything soft he can lay his mouth around, At least now he doesn't embarrass me by depositing my underwear in the middle of the driveway. Toys, cushions, blankets slippers gloves and discarded chews are fair game. My garden is littered with all the stuff he's carried outside!
> 
> View attachment 474787


Yup, sounds like Max. 



Kaily said:


> @LinznMilly did you try the Cinnamon Trust?


Yes, but they're only for the elderly and the terminally ill.


----------



## Boxer123

I'm hoping todo some more marathons and ultras next year so have been looking for a boxer sitter. This has not been an easy role to fill (does no one want to do an honest days graft?). Been in touch with my old trainer and her daughter is coming Wednesday to meet us as she has started a pet sitting service. Wish us luck.


----------



## Kaily

Can you sedate them before she gets there? Give her a false sense of security ..


----------



## rona

Boxer123 said:


> I'm hoping todo some more marathons and ultras next year so have been looking for a boxer sitter. This has not been an easy role to fill (does no one want to do an honest days graft?). Been in touch with my old trainer and her daughter is coming Wednesday to meet us as she has started a pet sitting service. Wish us luck.


It's virtually impossible to find one that can care for dogs with "special needs". Most around here want to take then on group walks to fit in with their dog walking business and then leave them shut up for a few hours on their own.

The one I've found is animal savvy, but does computer/paper work for her mothers business during the day and is happy to sit in someone elses house while doing that. Perfect for Archie...........or we hope so anyway. She's not booked until end September, so we will see


----------



## Magyarmum

rona said:


> It's virtually impossible to find one that can care for dogs with "special needs". Most around here want to take then on group walks to fit in with their dog walking business and then leave them shut up for a few hours on their own.
> 
> The one I've found is animal savvy, but does computer/paper work for her mothers business during the day and is happy to sit in someone elses house while doing that. Prefect for Archie...........or we hope so anyway. She's not booked until end September, so we will see


I'm so fortunate with the Schnauzer boys. I have the option of three people who will take them if I want to go away. They can go and stay with Gwylim's breeder and his wife, who grooms the boys. It's the boys second home and they love being back and playing with their Schnauzer family.

Our previous trainer now owns a Dog "Panzio" (hotel) and a day care centre. Georgina used to stay with her for a few nights when it was too hot to take her with me when i went on holiday with Gwylim. And our present trainer also takes a few dogs whilst the owners go on holiday, and my two absolutely adore him so I'd have no qualms about them staying with him.


----------



## Boxer123

rona said:


> It's virtually impossible to find one that can care for dogs with "special needs". Most around here want to take then on group walks to fit in with their dog walking business and then leave them shut up for a few hours on their own.
> 
> The one I've found is animal savvy, but does computer/paper work for her mothers business during the day and is happy to sit in someone elses house while doing that. Perfect for Archie...........or we hope so anyway. She's not booked until end September, so we will see


This is the problem I have. I'm not even going away just out all day I want someone to sit with them so I don't have to panic about getting back and can enjoy my marathon. They will have been walked prior. I'm hoping this will work out so I can have the odd day out.


----------



## Boxer123

Kaily said:


> Can you sedate them before she gets there? Give her a false sense of security ..


Ha ha she came with her mum on some training sessions so knows loki the truth is out there. Also as I found out when his insides fell out there is no sedating Loki. The drugs just don't work.


----------



## rona

Boxer123 said:


> This is the problem I have. I'm not even going away just out all day I want someone to sit with them so I don't have to panic about getting back and can enjoy my marathon. They will have been walked prior. I'm hoping this will work out so I can have the odd day out.


We are testing them out together for some day sits with no walking and then we may be able to go away for the odd weekend. Not far from our new house is a short circular walk on country lanes that she could walk Archie on or round (depending on limp), hopefully without meeting any other dogs.
I've only bumped into 4 dogs in about 3 years walking there


----------



## Arny

O2.0 said:


> Poor Penny got her rabies vaccine yesterday and is not a happy camper today. Just sore and so quiet. It worked out well since we had to drop off twin two in college 3 hours away, so Penny just stayed home and slept. Now that we're home it's possible she might be milking the "I don't feel so good" thing a tad. I'm just not used to her being this quiet. She hasn't chewed on any of us since we've been home!


Hope she back up to mischief.



Kaily said:


> I hope it isn't diabetes. I see you mentioned weight loss and hunger too. Both of which along with the drinking can be symptoms.
> 
> Poor girl hope she is soon sorted out.


Thank you. I was wondering about cushings as she suffers from hair loss too but I think a lot of these things have similar symptoms.
Just hope its quick to diagnose whatever it is!


----------



## O2.0

rona said:


> Is there anything to look out for with a Rabies jab?


It's very common for dogs to feel poorly after the rabies vaccine, mild fever and soreness at the vaccination site. All of my dogs have always been a little quieter after vaccine day. 
The other thing that bugs me, and maybe someone who understands vaccines better than I do knows why this is, but Penny gets the same vaccine dose as a great dane does. The amount of vaccine is the same. 
She also got her parvo and distemper booster at the same time, so her little body is dealing with that too.

I think going forward I won't do her rabies and parvo/distemper at the same time. She won't have to do this again for 3 years at least.

She's still puny today, she definitely is sore but once she gets moving she feels better. It's convincing her to get moving. At least her appetite is still good.

@Arny when will you have test results back? Hoping it's something simple or hopefully nothing at all


----------



## Magyarmum

O2.0 said:


> It's very common for dogs to feel poorly after the rabies vaccine, mild fever and soreness at the vaccination site. All of my dogs have always been a little quieter after vaccine day.
> The other thing that bugs me, and maybe someone who understands vaccines better than I do knows why this is, but Penny gets the same vaccine dose as a great dane does. The amount of vaccine is the same.
> She also got her parvo and distemper booster at the same time, so her little body is dealing with that too.
> 
> I think going forward I won't do her rabies and parvo/distemper at the same time. She won't have to do this again for 3 years at least.
> 
> She's still puny today, she definitely is sore but once she gets moving she feels better. It's convincing her to get moving. At least her appetite is still good.
> 
> @Arny when will you have test results back? Hoping it's something simple or hopefully nothing at all


Mine also get their booster jabs and worming tablets at the same time as the Rabies, but in our case it's once a year not every three years. And like Penny, my late Chloe was a little shrimp at just over 9 pounds compared to Georgina's 35 pounds but they both had the same amount of vaccine but not the worming tablets.


----------



## O2.0

Magyarmum said:


> Mine also get their booster jabs and worming tablets at the same time as the Rabies, but in our case it's once a year not every three years. And like Penny, my late Chloe was a little shrimp at just over 9 pounds compared to Georgina's 35 pounds but they both had the same amount of vaccine but not the worming tablets.


Yes, heartworm is once a month and since it's ivermectin based kills most intestinal parasites. Penny's dose is tiny vs. what I used to have to give Bates and the great danes. A lot less expensive too!

I have to specifically ask for the 3 year rabies otherwise most vets just do the one year. And you have to booster after one year for the first dose - state law, but after that we can do 3 year.

All of my dogs have been quieter after vaccine day, but Penny has been really puny. My other issue is I don't have any basic doggy pain meds. Everything I used to have was way too big to give Penny. I think some carprofen would have done her good but I don't have anything to give her. Mental note for next time too.

I didn't even think to ask for pain meds, I was a little annoyed they were pushing for her to be on a monthly flea and tick preventative and I don't treat for fleas unless the dog actually has fleas, which she doesn't. When I explained that I'm not giving her unnecessary pesticides they said fleas can carry disease - okay, I'm not worried about bubonic plague, what else you got? Anemia. Apparently Penny is so small that a flea infestation could give her anemia. To which I tried really hard to not roll my eyes if they think I'm going to let my dog has such a heavy, prolonged flea infestation that she gets anemic.

My regular vet has retired, and they had a vet and a tech who don't know me and my dogs, and I was getting more than a little annoyed with the whole thing. Fortunately my 'friends' were at the front desk and were very kind about asking about how we're doing after losing Bates and I left with a much better taste in my mouth.


----------



## Arny

O2.0 said:


> It's very common for dogs to feel poorly after the rabies vaccine, mild fever and soreness at the vaccination site. All of my dogs have always been a little quieter after vaccine day.
> The other thing that bugs me, and maybe someone who understands vaccines better than I do knows why this is, but Penny gets the same vaccine dose as a great dane does. The amount of vaccine is the same.
> She also got her parvo and distemper booster at the same time, so her little body is dealing with that too.
> 
> I think going forward I won't do her rabies and parvo/distemper at the same time. She won't have to do this again for 3 years at least.
> 
> She's still puny today, she definitely is sore but once she gets moving she feels better. It's convincing her to get moving. At least her appetite is still good.
> 
> @Arny when will you have test results back? Hoping it's something simple or hopefully nothing at all


When my ferrets were vaccinated for distemper they used to get a full vial too.

No testing done for this round yet. I thought about taking a urine sample down yesterday but they're only open a few hours on a saturday and always seems so rushed.
In the past I've had ones forgotten about so I'll take one first thing tomorrow and go from there. You can usually get an appointment quickly if that's what's needed.

I fear going down a rabbit hole again. Several years ago my previous dog had a UTI that couldn't be detected on any tests so had everything under the sun done including referral to a specialist. 
Eventually he started weeing tiny amounts with blood in and was treated. Think the whole thing took 6 months from start to finish (took 11 weeks of antibiotics to clear it).
He never actually drank more though, just had dilute urine and accidents in the house. 
So many things can cause the excessive drinking it may be difficult if its not a UTI.
She has been sleeping a bit more in the mornings and last night was a bit wobbly but you can just start looking for things.


----------



## Magyarmum

O2.0 said:


> Yes, heartworm is once a month and since it's ivermectin based kills most intestinal parasites. Penny's dose is tiny vs. what I used to have to give Bates and the great danes. A lot less expensive too!
> 
> I have to specifically ask for the 3 year rabies otherwise most vets just do the one year. And you have to booster after one year for the first dose - state law, but after that we can do 3 year.
> 
> All of my dogs have been quieter after vaccine day, but Penny has been really puny. My other issue is I don't have any basic doggy pain meds. Everything I used to have was way too big to give Penny. I think some carprofen would have done her good but I don't have anything to give her. Mental note for next time too.
> 
> I didn't even think to ask for pain meds, I was a little annoyed they were pushing for her to be on a monthly flea and tick preventative and I don't treat for fleas unless the dog actually has fleas, which she doesn't. When I explained that I'm not giving her unnecessary pesticides they said fleas can carry disease - okay, I'm not worried about bubonic plague, what else you got? Anemia. Apparently Penny is so small that a flea infestation could give her anemia. To which I tried really hard to not roll my eyes if they think I'm going to let my dog has such a heavy, prolonged flea infestation that she gets anemic.
> 
> My regular vet has retired, and they had a vet and a tech who don't know me and my dogs, and I was getting more than a little annoyed with the whole thing. Fortunately my 'friends' were at the front desk and were very kind about asking about how we're doing after losing Bates and I left with a much better taste in my mouth.


We don't have fleas where I live and very few ticks. So far this year I've only picked one off each dog. I only treat then for ticks from April until the end of September each year.

As for pain relief my vet gave me Meloxidyl oral solution which comes with two syringes, one of which you can use to administer a very small dose to a tiny dog like Penny.

https://www.vetuk.co.uk/pet-meds-pr..._743/meloxidyl-oral-suspension-for-dogs-p-919


----------



## pinklizzy

Bought the sad boy a new toy to cheer him up, not sure it's had the required effect!
He had a second seizure episode yesterday (first one 6 months ago) and had to have some bloods taken.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Arny said:


> Hope she back up to mischief.
> 
> Thank you. I was wondering about cushings as she suffers from hair loss too but I think a lot of these things have similar symptoms.
> Just hope its quick to diagnose whatever it is!


Not sure if I've mentioned this before but a friend's greyhound had similar symptoms (plus itchy face) and it turned out to be a benign growth on the parathyroid.

She had the lump removed but needed drops for magnesium(?) deficiency.

Think she also had calcium issues from the excessive drinking and peeing which had to be corrected or supplemented.


----------



## Boxer123

pinklizzy said:


> Bought the sad boy a new toy to cheer him up, not sure it's had the required effect!
> He had a second seizure episode yesterday (first one 6 months ago) and had to have some bloods taken.


Oh no so sad.


----------



## Kaily

Long walkies today with lots of playing in the river.


----------



## Arny

Lurcherlad said:


> Not sure if I've mentioned this before but a friend's greyhound had similar symptoms (plus itchy face) and it turned out to be a benign growth on the parathyroid.
> 
> She had the lump removed but needed drops for magnesium(?) deficiency.
> 
> Think she also had calcium issues from the excessive drinking and peeing which had to be corrected or supplemented.


Thank you. She did have the thyroid tests done in November as that's when her hair started thinning.
I actually asked for the test as it can cause yeast infections, which she has, to be worse etc too. Everything came back normal but the vet suggested melatonin supplement for fur regrowth and that helps a lot, I'm not sure if that points to anything.

She also has suspected cognitive decline so of course she could just be drinking for the sake of it but her symptoms of that usually manifest in the evening and she's clearing a litre before we've even gone on a midday walk. Its just suddenly increased so I'm not sure that'd be the case if she's forgetting or whatever.
Oh Tilly you do have a lot going on.


----------



## O2.0

Arny said:


> Thank you. She did have the thyroid tests done in November as that's when her hair started thinning.
> I actually asked for the test as it can cause yeast infections, which she has, to be worse etc too. Everything came back normal but the vet suggested melatonin supplement for fur regrowth and that helps a lot, I'm not sure if that points to anything.
> 
> She also has suspected cognitive decline so of course she could just be drinking for the sake of it but her symptoms of that usually manifest in the evening and she's clearing a litre before we've even gone on a midday walk. Its just suddenly increased so I'm not sure that'd be the case if she's forgetting or whatever.
> Oh Tilly you do have a lot going on.


It does sound like she has a lot going on. Cognitive decline does all sorts of weird stuff, it could be that too...

Right on cue, Penny has perked up this afternoon, enough to go for a short walk. Still not 100% but getting there.


----------



## Boxer123

My neighbour has a new cocker spaniel puppy cute as a button. She met loki this morning he was a good boy very gentle.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Been for a lovely walk this morning with a friend.

Woody is now in recovery mode!


----------



## Boxer123

MissKittyKat said:


> Been for a lovely walk this morning with a friend.
> 
> Woody is now in recovery mode!
> 
> View attachment 474842
> View attachment 474843
> View attachment 474844
> View attachment 474845


I love how dogs have 2 settings fun and charging. Nothing else.


----------



## rona

Boxer123 said:


> I love how dogs have 2 settings fun and charging. Nothing else.


That's Boxers you know, not all dogs are like that


----------



## Boxer123

rona said:


> That's Boxers you know, not all dogs are like that


Ha ha I do sometimes see people just chilling with their dog by the river. Mine have to be on full nonsense setting.


----------



## LinznMilly

Arny said:


> Thank you. She did have the thyroid tests done in November as that's when her hair started thinning.
> I actually asked for the test as it can cause yeast infections, which she has, to be worse etc too. Everything came back normal but the vet suggested melatonin supplement for fur regrowth and that helps a lot, I'm not sure if that points to anything.
> 
> She also has suspected cognitive decline so of course she could just be drinking for the sake of it but her symptoms of that usually manifest in the evening and she's clearing a litre before we've even gone on a midday walk. Its just suddenly increased so I'm not sure that'd be the case if she's forgetting or whatever.
> Oh Tilly you do have a lot going on.


Bless her, it does sound like she's got a lot of problems to contend with. Sending Positive Healing vibes.



O2.0 said:


> It does sound like she has a lot going on. Cognitive decline does all sorts of weird stuff, it could be that too...
> 
> Right on cue, Penny has perked up this afternoon, enough to go for a short walk. Still not 100% but getting there.
> 
> View attachment 474829
> View attachment 474830


What a relief. Not 100%, but a step in the right direction. 

Jealous of all these lovely long walks. 

I think I've figured out Milly's problem with being at my bro's. She's just bored. 

I brought her lickimat and Kong with me today, and scattered treats in the garden for Find It, and she's been a _lot _more settled. . . Not as settled as she is at home, but more than she has been.


----------



## MissKittyKat

@Boxer123 I'm now trying to find the reset button!


----------



## Magyarmum

We had a lovely morning in the city and as well as taking the Schnauzer boys a long walk, managed to get some non dog related jobs. done. On our walk we encountered a young Weimaraner who threatened to murder Gwylim, Gwylim told him to f.o in no uncertain terms then continued on his walk unconcerned.

I had a problem with my mobile and had to take it into TMobile. Very conveniently the one in the city centre is pet friendly. So proud of my two fellas who were as good as gold standing quietly whilst my mobile was being sorted. We then had coffee at one of our favourite cafes, tucked well away where no one could see the indignity of the boys having their nails clipped. A job that badly needed doing!

And to finish off as part of their "education" we sat for 20 minutes or so on a bench in the main street busy with cyclists, people with children in pushchairs and not least trams the passed within feet of where we we sitting. Not that the boys were worried by all the hustle and bustle, they were too busy being charming to all their admirers who kept stopping and asking if they could pet them. Makes me jealous all the attention they get!

Hey wait for me!










Coffee time!










Might as well have a nap.










Waiting to cross the road.


----------



## Magyarmum

Boxer123 said:


> Ha ha I do sometimes see people just chilling with their dog by the river. Mine have to be on full nonsense setting.


I sometimes think I must have the two dullest and uninteresting dogs on the forum.


----------



## Boxer123

Magyarmum said:


> I sometimes think I must have the two dullest and uninteresting dogs on the forum.


No not the schnauzer boys how dare you they have plenty of nonsense.


----------



## Boxer123

MissKittyKat said:


> @Boxer123 I'm now trying to find the reset button!
> 
> View attachment 474851


Ha ha ha oh Woody.


----------



## Boxer123

Look at these chops !!!!


----------



## MissKittyKat

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 474873
> Look at these chops !!!!


Ha


----------



## Magyarmum

Boxer123 said:


> No not the schnauzer boys how dare you they have plenty of nonsense.


But Schnauzer nonsense isn't nearly as exciting or norti as Boxer nonsense


----------



## Boxer123

No


Magyarmum said:


> But Schnauzer nonsense isn't nearly as exciting or norti as Boxer nonsense


Well yes but my nerves are shot to pieces and I'm financially ruined


----------



## Boxer123

He managed to find the wet grass for zooms this morning.


----------



## Magyarmum

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 474895
> No
> 
> Well yes but my nerves are shot to pieces and I'm financially ruined


That makes two of us, After buying the Schnauzermobile I'm reduced to living on bread and lard. And I can't even take in washing to earn a few bob, because the drains are blocked. It really is a case of "woe is me"!


----------



## Boxer123

Magyarmum said:


> That makes two of us, After buying the Schnauzermobile I'm reduced to living on bread and lard. And I can't even take in washing to earn a few bob, because the drains are blocked. It really is a case of "woe is me"!


Oh dear I hope they are grateful!


----------



## O2.0

MissKittyKat said:


> @Boxer123 I'm now trying to find the reset button!
> 
> View attachment 474851


Oh my goodness!! :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious

Penny is back to full shenanigans. She got a good walk in the morning, then after work she needed a walk, some training, some flirt pole, a play session, more training, and she still pestered the cats and barked at me when I wouldn't give her a french fry! I did not enjoy puny Penny like I should have!


----------



## Boxer123

O2.0 said:


> Oh my goodness!! :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious
> 
> Penny is back to full shenanigans. She got a good walk in the morning, then after work she needed a walk, some training, some flirt pole, a play session, more training, and she still pestered the cats and barked at me when I wouldn't give her a french fry! I did not enjoy puny Penny like I should have!


It's horrid when they are not themselves. Glad she's back to normal.


----------



## Magyarmum

Boxer123 said:


> Oh dear I hope they are grateful!


No! They say it's their right to live in luxury. I'm just their Cinderella and there to pander to their every need.


----------



## Boxer123

Magyarmum said:


> No! They say it's their right to live in luxury. I'm just their Cinderella and there to pander to their every need.


The boxers would have to agree.


----------



## O2.0

Boxer123 said:


> It's horrid when they are not themselves. Glad she's back to normal.


Not gonna lie, snuggly puny Penny was nice while it lasted :Hilarious 
Does that make me a horrible owner? :Bag:Hilarious

Then again I am just a woman with a small dog (Just read a closed thread enguin)


----------



## Boxer123

O2.0 said:


> Not gonna lie, snuggly puny Penny was nice while it lasted :Hilarious
> Does that make me a horrible owner? :Bag:Hilarious
> 
> Then again I am just a woman with a small dog (Just read a closed thread enguin)


Yes you are I imagine you would struggle to control a bigger dog  when the boxers are poorly the snuggles are epic but it's very sad.


----------



## O2.0

Boxer123 said:


> Yes you are I imagine you would struggle to control a bigger dog


For sure! You know, what with being the smaller, weaker sex...


----------



## Boxer123

O2.0 said:


> For sure! You know, what with being the smaller, weaker sex...


Your just lucky hubby lets you out to walk the dog.


----------



## O2.0

Boxer123 said:


> Your just lucky hubby lets you out to walk the dog.


Hmm... When he is out walking Penny, is he the owner of a small dog, or is he walking his wife's dog? #soconfused #feeblemindedwoman


----------



## Boxer123

O2.0 said:


> Hmm... When he is out walking Penny, is he the owner of a small dog, or is he walking his wife's dog? #soconfused #feeblemindedwoman


Just spat my tea out


----------



## Arny

O2.0 said:


> Hmm... When he is out walking Penny, is he the owner of a small dog, or is he walking his wife's dog? #soconfused #feeblemindedwoman


I used to see male, what looked like bodybuilders, walking toy poodles. Found it very sweet.

Nothing apart from being dilute showed on the urine sample so Tilly's had bloods taken today.
She's lost a further 300g in less than 2 weeks. Vet didn't seem overly concerned as she has been lighter but that's nearly a kilo since her eyes were done mid June.
I guess we just need to monitor. When we get the results back I'll ask if we should just up her intake depending on if they shed any light.


----------



## Teddy-dog

We have Teddy booked in for his first canicross since COVID started in a couple of weeks.

I am expecting him to be a tad excited….. :Hilarious


----------



## Teddy-dog

Oh I've just seen the thread you mentioned @O2.0  I'd like to see the explanation for how majority of horse owners are women and they manage to handle much larger animals than a mastiff :Hilarious


----------



## Boxer123

Teddy-dog said:


> Oh I've just seen the thread you mentioned @O2.0  I'd like to see the explanation for how majority of horse owners are women and they manage to handle much larger animals than a mastiff :Hilarious


My heavens I hope you are riding side saddle!


----------



## O2.0

Boxer123 said:


> My heavens I hope you are riding side saddle!


Long story, but at one point in my life, I did learn how to ride side-saddle, and it is not easy!! Takes a shit ton of core strength!

@Teddy-dog don't try to use logic and reason! This is emotional woman stuff!  

@Arny I'm glad it's nothing sinister so far. No news is good news?


----------



## Arny

O2.0 said:


> @Arny I'm glad it's nothing sinister so far. No news is good news?


I'm not sure my washing machine could take it if this becomes her normal :Hilarious
Thank goodness for washable puppy pads!


----------



## O2.0

And meth puppy is back...
Minor crash at the end, no worries... :Hilarious


----------



## Beth78

We got harassed by an over exuberant black lab so we are calming down with some classic FM :Headphone


----------



## Boxer123

Beth78 said:


> We got harassed by an over exuberant black lab so we are calming down with some classic FM :Headphone
> View attachment 474934


How annoying


----------



## catz4m8z

Heidi is such a lunatic. She is always over excited at mealtimes and the type of dog who spins around and around when food is about to happen but today it was after 6pm and I was still asleep (came off nights this morning) and she reeeeeeeallllyy wanted me to wake up and do dinner.....:Bored
so her answer was to run repeatedly up and down my body:Woot, then press right into my head and neck and quickly spin circles right on top of me:Wacky. 

Given that I was pooped after my nightshifts and she weighs barely 6Ibs you'd be amazed at how long it took me to wake up and realiese what was scampering all over me!!LOL :Hilarious


----------



## Sarah H

O2.0 said:


> And meth puppy is back...
> Minor crash at the end, no worries... :Hilarious


At least she's small and did a dainty roll! I was taken out by a sprinting lurcher who decided that rather than chase the lure he'd cut straight across and through me! Cue me going down like a tree. Luckily onto soft ground but still....ow!


----------



## O2.0

Sarah H said:


> At least she's small and did a dainty roll! I was taken out by a sprinting lurcher who decided that rather than chase the lure he'd cut straight across and through me! Cue me going down like a tree. Luckily onto soft ground but still....ow!


I do often think to myself it's a good thing she's small :Hilarious
From my end the roll was not dainty at all, but definitely a good thing there's not much to her! 
I hope you're not injured by the lurcher who shall not be named!


----------



## Magyarmum

catz4m8z said:


> Heidi is such a lunatic. She is always over excited at mealtimes and the type of dog who spins around and around when food is about to happen but today it was after 6pm and I was still asleep (came off nights this morning) and she reeeeeeeallllyy wanted me to wake up and do dinner.....:Bored
> so her answer was to run repeatedly up and down my body:Woot, then press right into my head and neck and quickly spin circles right on top of me:Wacky.
> 
> Given that I was pooped after my nightshifts and she weighs barely 6Ibs you'd be amazed at how long it took me to wake up and realiese what was scampering all over me!!LOL :Hilarious


I love hearing about your four and all their antics. What characters they all are!

Any chance of a few photos of the norti little creatures?


----------



## Boxer123

Well our prospective pet sitter arrived last night loki was not on his best behaviour got massively over wrought then passed out in bed with me. He was a wriggle pants so I slept poorly. Then Sox body popped into my bedroom at 6am.

Didn't fancy walking them separately then running so we drove up to the private woods. The boys had a lovely time. It is chilly though is summer gone ?


----------



## Sarah H

O2.0 said:


> I do often think to myself it's a good thing she's small :Hilarious
> From my end the roll was not dainty at all, but definitely a good thing there's not much to her!
> I hope you're not injured by the lurcher who shall not be named!


No I was more shocked than anything as I was not expecting to be felled! Said lurcher is now only allowed to play if he actually follows the lure and doesn't decide to take short-cuts! I have to make sure I'm moving it at the right speed and right in front of his nose or he will try and head it off


----------



## O2.0

Sarah H said:


> No I was more shocked than anything as I was not expecting to be felled! Said lurcher is now only allowed to play if he actually follows the lure and doesn't decide to take short-cuts! I have to make sure I'm moving it at the right speed and right in front of his nose or he will try and head it off


So he's a smart hunter in addition to being fast


----------



## BlueJay




----------



## Boxer123

BlueJay said:


> View attachment 474973
> 
> View attachment 474974
> 
> View attachment 474975


That's so cute.


----------



## Beth78

BlueJay said:


> View attachment 474973
> 
> View attachment 474974
> 
> View attachment 474975


Oh how sweet, did you make him ?


----------



## BlueJay

Beth78 said:


> Oh how sweet, did you make him ?


My mum did, she's been on a crochet rampage :Hilarious


----------



## SbanR

BlueJay said:


> My mum did, she's been on a crochet rampage :Hilarious
> 
> View attachment 474979
> View attachment 474980


Oh wow! They're Fab-bu-lous!!!!


----------



## Magyarmum

The Schnauzer boys are EXHAUSTED!

I mean who wouldn't be after guarding the Schnauzermobile in the Tesco car park all morning fending off marauding hordes of shoppers.

They're now crashed out and hopefully will stay that way the whole evening!


----------



## Teddy-dog

BlueJay said:


> View attachment 474973
> 
> View attachment 474974
> 
> View attachment 474975


awww that's AMAZING!!


----------



## Grace Bob

BlueJay said:


> View attachment 474973
> 
> View attachment 474974
> 
> View attachment 474975


Love his little friend, so cute


----------



## rona

BlueJay said:


> View attachment 474973
> 
> View attachment 474974
> 
> View attachment 474975





BlueJay said:


> My mum did, she's been on a crochet rampage :Hilarious
> 
> View attachment 474979
> View attachment 474980


What a talent


----------



## Sarah H

O2.0 said:


> So he's a smart hunter in addition to being fast


Luckily not IRL  He's fast in a straight line, but those pesky bunnies like to hop SIDEWAYS!  How unfair of them...


----------



## DanWalkersmum

BlueJay said:


> View attachment 474973
> 
> View attachment 474974
> 
> View attachment 474975


awww that's lovely aaahh


----------



## rona

Found the perfect holiday cottage for a dog with fear aggression, and just 20 mins from OH's father in Wales, there's also a mini cottage for his mother (they separated years ago),so we can have a built in dog sitter for a couple of days 

All booked..........so in a few weeks, we'll have our first holiday in 2 years


----------



## Magyarmum

Schnauzer prey drive in action


----------



## Arny

Tilly's bloods have come back normal and consistent with previous ones taken.
Her stomach now isn't good though 
If the issues were separate I wouldn't be as worried.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Arny said:


> Tilly's bloods have come back normal and consistent with previous ones taken.
> Her stomach now isn't good though
> If the issues were separate I wouldn't be as worried.


Well it's good nothing awful showed up, but doesn't help with her tummy issues.

Do you have a separate thread on this?

It might help to list all her symptoms and the things you've tried and ruled out up to now.


----------



## Arny

Lurcherlad said:


> Well it's good nothing awful showed up, but doesn't help with her tummy issues.
> 
> Do you have a separate thread on this?
> 
> It might help to list all her symptoms and the things you've tried and ruled out up to now.


No I've not, just thought I'd update from earlier in the week.
I know I need not to dwell too much and hope it's just coincidence.


----------



## Nonnie

Today we watched the local guinea fowl gang (and hoped they'd come closer as they are cocky little shits and look tasty).
2021-08-27_04-56-00 by Ned Ster, on Flickr


----------



## Boxer123

Nonnie said:


> Today we watched the local guinea fowl gang (and hoped they'd come closer as they are cocky little shits and look tasty).
> 2021-08-27_04-56-00 by Ned Ster, on Flickr


Boxers have their paws crossed for you Ned.


----------



## O2.0

Nonnie said:


> Today we watched the local guinea fowl gang (and hoped they'd come closer as they are cocky little shits and look tasty).
> 2021-08-27_04-56-00 by Ned Ster, on Flickr


Ned is so handsome.

Well, we booked a hotel for next weekend to go visit daughter in College and celebrate our anniversary. Having a little 10 pound rat dog, the hotel allows her, so Penny is coming with. Should be interesting! It's by the beach, Penny has never seen the ocean


----------



## Kaily

Arny said:


> Tilly's bloods have come back normal and consistent with previous ones taken.
> Her stomach now isn't good though
> If the issues were separate I wouldn't be as worried.


Sorry Tilly is still poorly. I would keep pressing the vets if she doesn't improve.


----------



## SbanR

O2.0 said:


> Ned is so handsome.
> 
> Well, we booked a hotel for next weekend to go visit daughter in College and celebrate our anniversary. Having a little 10 pound rat dog, the hotel allows her, so Penny is coming with. Should be interesting! It's by the beach, Penny has never seen the ocean


She'll think " that's a mighty big stream!!!"


----------



## Arny

Kaily said:


> Sorry Tilly is still poorly. I would keep pressing the vets if she doesn't improve.


Thank you. More tests being run next week without the need for her to go in again yet.


----------



## Sarah H

I'm away for a few days next week at a friend's wedding. Currently trying to avoid writing an essay about what to feed and do with the dogs for my brother! To be fair he's done it before and generally knows what he's doing, but still......


----------



## Arny

O2.0 said:


> Ned is so handsome.
> 
> Well, we booked a hotel for next weekend to go visit daughter in College and celebrate our anniversary. Having a little 10 pound rat dog, the hotel allows her, so Penny is coming with. Should be interesting! It's by the beach, Penny has never seen the ocean


She'll conquer the sea.


----------



## O2.0

Arny said:


> She'll conquer the sea.


Tee hee, as long as she has a life jacket on!


----------



## Magyarmum

O2.0 said:


> Ned is so handsome.
> 
> Well, we booked a hotel for next weekend to go visit daughter in College and celebrate our anniversary. Having a little 10 pound rat dog, the hotel allows her, so Penny is coming with. Should be interesting! It's by the beach, Penny has never seen the ocean


Chloe tried to drink it and M'boi refused to walk on the sand!


----------



## rona

Off to do battle with Archie at the hydro pool again later. Hopefully, he decides earlier this time that he really likes it and we aren't going to bath him or drown him


----------



## Kaily

Good luck! ^


----------



## Kaily

From months of hell when Alfie just wouldn't tolerate Daisy even in the same room. Who would of thought they would become such good friends.


----------



## O2.0

Magyarmum said:


> Chloe tried to drink it and M'boi refused to walk on the sand!


Penny loves sand, we have a ton of it at the stream, fun to dig and run in it!


----------



## Magyarmum

O2.0 said:


> Penny loves sand, we have a ton of it at the stream, fun to dig and run in it!


Hungary's landlocked and only Chloe and M'boi ever saw the sea when we went to the UK.. No streams anywhere near where we live and the rivers are too deep and fast flowing. The last time we found a stream to paddle in was 2016 when Gwylim and I were on holiday. He wasn't too sure he liked getting his feet wet


----------



## margy

Kaily said:


> From months of hell when Alfie just wouldn't tolerate Daisy even in the same room. Who would of thought they would become such good friends.
> 
> View attachment 475100
> 
> 
> View attachment 475101
> 
> 
> View attachment 475102


So pleased it worked out well, they just needed to get to know each other.


----------



## Teddy-dog

Kaily said:


> From months of hell when Alfie just wouldn't tolerate Daisy even in the same room. Who would of thought they would become such good friends.
> 
> View attachment 475100
> 
> 
> View attachment 475101
> 
> 
> View attachment 475102


Awww that's so lovely to see! I remember your struggles


----------



## Nonnie

Christ, it was like walking someone elses dog today.

For the first time ever, Ned jumped a fence. Thank god it had smooth wire and not barbed as he got his back leg caught. Had it been the latter he would have suffered some serious injuries. No idea what he was even after as i didnt see anything and he didnt run far before coming back.

He later decided to try and 'hunt' these stones birds that we have walked past about 2-300 times. He was leaping up at them, spinning around and generally being a ****.

2021-08-28_12-49-05 by Ned Ster, on Flickr

For some reason everything excited him today, and he lost the ability to sit. He also went to chase a motorbike on a byway after 6 years of ignoring them.

Every horse was a new and thrilling, despite the fact we see them EVERY. SINGLE. DAY and he hasnt batted an eyelid up until now.

He was way too happy.


----------



## rona

Not much of a battle today. He had a bit of a panic at the door and had to be persuaded to go in. worried while we got his jacket on and found a toy.
I threw the toy on pool edge, right next to the water and he retrieved it with huge exaggerated praise, plopped it into very shallow water and he retrieved to super praise again, after that it was plain sailing...............or swimming in this case 

The entry (splosh....)
IMG_1698 by jenny clifford, on Flickr

The return (that toy has a* LOUD *squeak) 
IMG_1699 by jenny clifford, on Flickr

The retrieve and show off!
IMG_1700 by jenny clifford, on Flickr

That's it.........Cracked it.......and he's back next week 

It's so lovely to see him so animated and happy. Though he's a bit sleepy now 

She said I can swim with him if I like


----------



## ECT

Thea went to the vets today. I had a concern about the way she walks and her back legs so decided to get her checked out. The technical term for Thea is 'gangly' :Hilarious Apparently she has very long bones in her back legs but as she is still growing, the vet isn't concerned at all. He said Thea is looking great, very muscular (don't I know it!) and lean. Feel a bit better knowing I've got nothing to panic about. Fingers crossed it stays that way.


----------



## Boxer123

Loki just had one of those moments when they feel sick lip licking. Instead of going outside he decided it was better to sit on my lap. Thankfully he didn’t puke.


----------



## pinklizzy

Getting so very attached to our foster pup 
Even if it means I spent my annual leave getting up earlier than when I work, just glad it's not actually been raining while we stand out in the garden!


----------



## rona

pinklizzy said:


> Getting so very attached to our foster pup
> Even if it means I spent my annual leave getting up earlier than when I work, just glad it's not actually been raining while we stand out in the garden!


So, is foster pup staying?


----------



## Beth78

No matter how bad a night I have had I've always got Whisp to greet me in the morning, sometimes she's a right PITA but I do love her so much .


----------



## pinklizzy

rona said:


> So, is foster pup staying?


If it was an option then definitely! Just with us as owner is unwell so will be going home eventually. It's the second time we've been a foster home for them after a week back in May.


----------



## Kaily

pinklizzy said:


> If it was an option then definitely! Just with us as owner is unwell so will be going home eventually. It's the second time we've been a foster home for them after a week back in May.


I think you need to move and not tell anyone where you are going. #Kidnap pup. .

Me and the dogs are meeting a friend with her dog and going for a long hike today. Approx 7 miles, a few steep but small hills, some farmland but mostly woodland. Lovely.


----------



## Magyarmum

The morning after the night before?


----------



## Sarah H

A really stunningly beautiful day here today. Hot and without a cloud in the sky. Dogs have had a run already and are now chilling inside to stop them from cooking. 
Last night I got to go and sit in our bottom field and listen to Razorlight from the festival across the way. Used to love them. This is what summers are made of.


----------



## Magyarmum

Sarah H said:


> A really stunningly beautiful day here today. Hot and without a cloud in the sky. Dogs have had a run already and are now chilling inside to stop them from cooking.
> Last night I got to go and sit in our bottom field and listen to Razorlight from the festival across the way. Used to love them. This is what summers are made of.


Our summer's bin an gone. Only 17C here and about to rain and the forecast show no improvement for the next three weeks. I'm wearing my winter woollies.and have the central heating on in the evening.


----------



## rottiemum

Chase is going to need a vet visit. He started having loose poos and now there's some blood in it. Bright red, not dark.
He's eating, drinking, playing, zooming.
Comfortable, no obvious signs of pain.
So I think he's either got a tummy bug, or maybe he's eaten something. We are quite vigilant because he always tries to get what he shouldn't have. Usually paper or cardboard that he just shreds, but he does try to chew plastic too...Just hoping it's not a blockage.


----------



## O2.0

rottiemum said:


> Chase is going to need a vet visit. He started having loose poos and now there's some blood in it. Bright red, not dark.
> He's eating, drinking, playing, zooming.
> Comfortable, no obvious signs of pain.
> So I think he's either got a tummy bug, or maybe he's eaten something. We are quite vigilant because he always tries to get what he shouldn't have. Usually paper or cardboard that he just shreds, but he does try to chew plastic too...Just hoping it's not a blockage.


Oh good luck, hope it's nothing too serious!


----------



## Nonnie

For some reason Ned looks really obese in the photo i posted yesterday.

This is him today. He's a bit bigger than id like, but i dont think he is overweight as such. He's never had much of a waist regardless of how heavy he is as his ribs are really narrow.

He is on a lot of medication as the moment, which makes him drink a lot, so we're going to call it water weight.

2021-08-29_02-01-33 by Ned Ster, on Flickr
2021-08-29_02-01-19 by Ned Ster, on Flickr


----------



## O2.0

Smol dog was a lovely adventure buddy today. Nice long, much needed quiet hike for us. We did see some people and another dog near the trailhead but the rest of the way we were blessedly by ourselves.


----------



## O2.0

Oh and I definitely don't like her new harness, sits right on the point of her shoulder :Bored


----------



## Boxer123

Loki has had a busy day. Go to the field, play wid Sox, chase hot air balloons. Play wid ball, walkies and zoom in corn.


----------



## rona

Boxer123 said:


> zoom in corn.


I hope you don't mean this! :Jawdrop


----------



## Boxer123

rona said:


> I hope you don't mean this! :Jawdrop


It's all been cut down ad I'm on footpath Loki on longline and he just zooms around me in circles. No corn was injured in the making of those zoomed.


----------



## rottiemum

Vet doesn't seem too concerned but I made an appointment for this afternoon anyway. Just to ease my mind - he's just enough of an arse to have swallowed something. :Bag


----------



## Happy Paws2

rottiemum said:


> Vet doesn't seem too concerned but I made an appointment for this afternoon anyway. Just to ease my mind - he's just enough of an arse to have swallowed something. :Bag


They really know how to worry us don't they,


----------



## Boxer123

rottiemum said:


> Vet doesn't seem too concerned but I made an appointment for this afternoon anyway. Just to ease my mind - he's just enough of an arse to have swallowed something. :Bag


Oh dear the boxers normally perk up after a vet visit I think they just want to know I'm not cheap  hope he's ok.


----------



## Beth78

Saw this t-shirt and had to add it to my basket, etsy is a dangerous place to be browsing :Greedy


----------



## rottiemum

We're back. And can I just say, he is so much better in the car when it's just me. Too excited if OH is with us. 
So the vet had a good feel and said she doesn't see anything to worry about. Just bland diet and Prokolin and see how it goes.


----------



## Boxer123

Went out for a long walk with Loki didn’t see a soul. Out with Sox people appear. Sometimes I think my neighbours have a what’s app group which monitors Loki’s movements.


----------



## Magyarmum

Free to a good home. One very rare white and brown Schnauzer. Answers to the name "Oi U"


----------



## Boxer123

Magyarmum said:


> Free to a good home. One very rare white and brown Schnauzer. Answers to the name "Oi U"
> 
> View attachment 475213


Oh dear !


----------



## Kaily

He is so funny, always digging. Must drive you nuts!


----------



## Boxer123

@rona we revisited the corn field today.


----------



## Magyarmum

Boxer123 said:


> Oh dear !





Kaily said:


> He is so funny, always digging. Must drive you nuts!


He can go for ages without digging holes searching for small furry creatures. I think they must be going into hibernation because the weather here has turned really cold.

I just leave him to it and clean him up as best I can afterwards. Luckily he's a teflon variety and once he's dried off I just give him a good brush.


----------



## Jason25

Fetch this afternoon


----------



## Jason25

So the plan was go to the moors and have a decent walk for a couple hours. Couple minutes into the walk daisy starts limping really bad, I check her paw to find a small cut on her paw. She didn't want to walk any further so back to the car we went.

I bought us ice cream from one of the vans.























It was only a toddler one for her I thought she'd be fine. She has the farts so bad I can't stay in the same room as her :Hungover:Hilarious


----------



## Boxer123

Jason25 said:


> So the plan was go to the moors and have a decent walk for a couple hours. Couple minutes into the walk daisy starts limping really bad, I check her paw to find a small cut on her paw. She didn't want to walk any further so back to the car we went.
> 
> I bought us ice cream from one of the vans.
> View attachment 475270
> View attachment 475271
> View attachment 475272
> 
> 
> It was only a toddler one for her I thought she'd be fine. She has the farts so bad I can't stay in the same room as her :Hungover:Hilarious


Lucky girl.


----------



## DanWalkersmum

I bought us ice cream from one of the vans.
View attachment 475270
View attachment 475271
View attachment 475272


It was only a toddler one for her I thought she'd be fine. She has the farts so bad I can't stay in the same room as her :Hungover:Hilarious[/QUOTE]


----------



## Boxer123

Sox has the post birthday blues.


----------



## Teddy-dog

Said goodbye to one of my work dogs today. He's moving out of my area  I'm going to miss him loads. He was so nervous when the owners first got him, they couldn't even have the TV on and he wouldn't stay in the same room as me. He's grown into a much more confident boy and it's been amazing seeing his journey. It took months to get him out for a proper walk and he's been enjoying walks with me for over a year now! I've spent a lot of time with his owners too so I'm going to miss them all. We've taken him and Teddy to the secure woods a few times and they get on really well so we plan to meet up again when they're all settled.


----------



## Boxer123

Sox needing a wee at 5:30 am


----------



## BlueJay

Here's some very sad puplingtons being looked after solo by their papa overnight while I'm (rather inconveniently) steady chillin' in hospital 

(Except Gwen. Gwen doesn't give a single fig that I'm not there. She says these boys are WIMPS)


----------



## Magyarmum

BlueJay said:


> View attachment 475307
> 
> View attachment 475308
> 
> 
> Here's some very sad puplingtons being looked after solo by their papa overnight while I'm (rather inconveniently) steady chillin' in hospital
> 
> (Except Gwen. Gwen doesn't give a single fig that I'm not there)


Does that mean we can expect another puplington any time soon?


----------



## BlueJay

Magyarmum said:


> Does that mean we can expect another puplington any time soon?


I sure as all heck hope so, but that's not why I'm here :Arghh

Popped in yesterday for a quick appointment to discuss potential induction plans because of cholestasis, ended up being admitted for possible pre-eclampsia!!
I rate pregnancy a solid 2/10. Would not recommend.


----------



## Boxer123

BlueJay said:


> I sure as all heck hope so, but that's not why I'm here :Arghh
> 
> Popped in yesterday for a quick appointment to discuss potential induction plans because of cholestasis, ended up being admitted for possible pre-eclampsia!!
> I rate pregnancy a solid 2/10. Would not recommend.


Oh poor you they should really let your crew in the visit IMO.


----------



## BlueJay

Boxer123 said:


> Oh poor you they should really let your crew in the visit IMO.


Right?!
I've already asked husband if Rory can be my birthing partner... he said probably not


----------



## O2.0

BlueJay said:


> Popped in yesterday for a quick appointment to discuss potential induction plans because of cholestasis, ended up being admitted for possible pre-eclampsia!!


Oh bummer!! I did a similar thing, popped in for a routine appointment, ended up being admitted. I was not happy. They did let one of my dogs come visit, but I was there for over a month 
I hope you're feeling okay, pre-eclampsia can make you feel rotten 

Onward with motherhood, much more fun than pregnancy!


----------



## Magyarmum

BlueJay said:


> Right?!
> I've already asked husband if Rory can be my birthing partner... he said probably not


No doubt when you arrive home with the new puplington you'll be questioned why it only has two legs and squawks instead of barking


----------



## BlueJay

Magyarmum said:


> No doubt when you arrive home with the new puplington you'll be questioned why it only has two legs and squawks instead of barking


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious
Hopefully they'll accept him anyways, even if he is a bit funny looking!!



O2.0 said:


> Oh bummer!! I did a similar thing, popped in for a routine appointment, ended up being admitted. I was not happy. They did let one of my dogs come visit, but I was there for over a month
> I hope you're feeling okay, pre-eclampsia can make you feel rotten
> 
> Onward with motherhood, much more fun than pregnancy!


A whole month! Cripes 
At least this little critter has waited until he's more or less full term before he tries to murder me... I was putting my poorliness down to just side effects from new pills (I am on a whole bunch of them, human pez dispenser over here), so it's probably a good job they had me come in!


----------



## Happy Paws2

It's been over 2 1/2 years since we said good bye to our beautiful boy Dillon and with everything that has been going on the last few days I miss him so much he was always my support, someone I could pour my heart out too, he was always there to listen and give a supporting paw or lick and sometime a very big hug.

You have know idea how precious they are until they have gone.


----------



## Kaily

I hope little person comes very soon and that all your health issues resolve quickly.

I remember screaming out for Barney my dog, during labour and begging husband to go get him and bring him to the window. He didn't, we are divorced! 

Good luck with everything.


----------



## Boxer123

Happy Paws2 said:


> It's been over 2 1/2 years since we said good bye to our beautiful boy Dillon and with everything that has been going on the last few days I miss him so much he was always my support, someone I could pour my heart out too, he was always there to listen and give a supporting paw or lick and sometime a very big hug.
> 
> You have know idea how precious they are until they have gone.


Big hugs I can't believe it's been two years doesn't seem it. They are the most amazing animals they bring so much comfort.


----------



## O2.0

BlueJay said:


> A whole month! Cripes
> At least this little critter has waited until he's more or less full term before he tries to murder me... I was putting my poorliness down to just side effects from new pills (I am on a whole bunch of them, human pez dispenser over here), so it's probably a good job they had me come in!


It was actually 5 weeks, flat on my back strapped to monitors playing is Baby B still alive every day. Do not recommend. 
Then I got to go home on bed rest long enough to have a lovely little placental abruption. OH may never recover from that. Humans can bleed a lot and still be coherent :Wideyed

But that was 18 years ago, and horrible as it was, that and motherhood has made me a completely different person in a good way. Gives you some valuable perspective on little annoyances in life. I tend to not sweat the small stuff that much anymore


----------



## Magyarmum

O2.0 said:


> It was actually 5 weeks, flat on my back strapped to monitors playing is Baby B still alive every day. Do not recommend.
> Then I got to go home on bed rest long enough to have a lovely little placental abruption. OH may never recover from that. Humans can bleed a lot and still be coherent :Wideyed
> 
> But that was 18 years ago, and horrible as it was, that and motherhood has made me a completely different person in a good way. Gives you some valuable perspective on little annoyances in life. I tend to not sweat the small stuff that much anymore


I nearly gave my poor mother a heart attack not once but twice. We'd just arrived home (literally an hour before) from holiday when at 4 months pregnant I started to hemorrhage and I ended up in bed for the next 6 weeks. The second time she and I had gone to France for a week. The night before we were due to catch the ferry and train back once again I started to hemorrhage but nevertheless rather than be admitted to a French hospital we decided to travel back to England. A nightmare journey and was told by my long suffering mum, never to do that to her again!


----------



## Lurcherlad

Happy Paws2 said:


> It's been over 2 1/2 years since we said good bye to our beautiful boy Dillon and with everything that has been going on the last few days I miss him so much he was always my support, someone I could pour my heart out too, he was always there to listen and give a supporting paw or lick and sometime a very big hug.
> 
> You have know idea how precious they are until they have gone.


He would have been a great comfort to you now with all the worry of your hubby…. Hugs


----------



## Beth78

Happy Paws2 said:


> It's been over 2 1/2 years since we said good bye to our beautiful boy Dillon and with everything that has been going on the last few days I miss him so much he was always my support, someone I could pour my heart out too, he was always there to listen and give a supporting paw or lick and sometime a very big hug.
> 
> You have know idea how precious they are until they have gone.


With the loss of my greyhound Lily I understand how painful losing a beloved dog is, even after 5 years I feel the pang on the loss. But I do also treasure the wonderful times I had with her and think about her often and smile.


----------



## Beth78

Someone is getting hungry.








She thinks a good stare will move her dinner time backwards.:Angelic


----------



## Lurcherlad

Beth78 said:


> Someone is getting hungry.
> View attachment 475332
> 
> She thinks a good stare will move her dinner time backwards.:Angelic


Well, it always worked with me when Jack used it to get me out of my seat so he could have it!


----------



## amplecrumlin

There is a YouTube channel called sympawtico - seems to have really good, sound advice.
This was in the comments after a video on Kongs:


----------



## Boxer123

Exhausted from a day of naughties...


----------



## rona

Bought Archie a chew today. Trachea. May have upset tum tomorrow!
IMG_2228 by jenny clifford, on Flickr

Also bought him Buffalo horn core but that splinters and I took it off him.
Any suggestions that's not Antler?


----------



## Lurcherlad

Looks like he’s enjoying that!


----------



## Teddy-dog

rona said:


> Bought Archie a chew today. Trachea. May have upset tum tomorrow!
> IMG_2228 by jenny clifford, on Flickr
> 
> Also bought him Buffalo horn core but that splinters and I took it off him.
> Any suggestions that's not Antler?


Teddy likes a trachea. He does sometimes take forever to decide to eat it though! Not had an upset tum from it!
Has he had turkey necks before? They do kind of splinter off into tiny pieces but it's all soft and edible (at least the ones I've had) couldn't see any issues with them! There's also various skins which are quite tough but shouldn't splinter. And ears!


----------



## rona

Teddy-dog said:


> Teddy likes a trachea. He does sometimes take forever to decide to eat it though! Not had an upset tum from it!
> Has he had turkey necks before? They do kind of splinter off into tiny pieces but it's all soft and edible (at least the ones I've had) couldn't see any issues with them! There's also various skins which are quite tough but shouldn't splinter. And ears!


I'll have a look for turkey necks.
Ears does upset his tum a bit


----------



## rona

Lurcherlad said:


> Looks like he's enjoying that!


He most certainly did


----------



## Jason25

rona said:


> Bought Archie a chew today. Trachea. May have upset tum tomorrow!
> IMG_2228 by jenny clifford, on Flickr
> 
> Also bought him Buffalo horn core but that splinters and I took it off him.
> Any suggestions that's not Antler?


Oh dear smelly tomorrow :Hungover:Hilarious
The best chews I found is buffalo skin it takes ages to chew up. Great stuff for chewers!


----------



## O2.0

rona said:


> Trachea


Penny loves trachea, I have to break/saw it in to smaller pieces though. Most of what I've found is bigger than she is! 
Dehydrated tendons are a hit with her too. Bates loved them too. They take a while to gnaw through, not for the impatient chewer that might swallow before getting it down to size.

I was too tired after practice today to do anything for dinner, so Penny and I did the drive-through. She thinks she's so cool


----------



## rona

O2.0 said:


> I was too tired after practice today to do anything for dinner, so Penny and I did the drive-through. She thinks she's so cool


Don't they just love a drive-through?

Archie is only interested in the food, but Alfie loved the whole experience. The talking box, the windows with people in, the goings on behind said people, the smells and then of course the tasting session.

When he got very very old, I must admit to eating far too many Macs because he loved the experience. Don't really even like Macs


----------



## Magyarmum

rona said:


> Bought Archie a chew today. Trachea. May have upset tum tomorrow!
> IMG_2228 by jenny clifford, on Flickr
> 
> Also bought him Buffalo horn core but that splinters and I took it off him.
> Any suggestions that's not Antler?


Both mine love pizzles. Grisha's favourite though are the Rocco beef ears from Zooplus, which you say Archie can't have. I don't know about Zooplus UK but the Hungarian one has a really good selection of chews and treats of all kinds and I'm certain you'd find something suitable for him.


----------



## Boxer123

O2.0 said:


> Penny loves trachea, I have to break/saw it in to smaller pieces though. Most of what I've found is bigger than she is!
> Dehydrated tendons are a hit with her too. Bates loved them too. They take a while to gnaw through, not for the impatient chewer that might swallow before getting it down to size.
> 
> I was too tired after practice today to do anything for dinner, so Penny and I did the drive-through. She thinks she's so cool
> 
> View attachment 475383


Ha ha the boxer boys like a drive though.


----------



## rottiemum

Interesting morning here. Went out the door for our walk, notice a jogger across the street with a dog...then hear someone shouting for a dog from way behind them. Get almost to the end of my driveway and the dog (we know her) runs across the road to see Chase. So I grab her collar and start walking down the pavement towards her frantic owner. At least 4 cars passed before we got to her - glad we came out when we did! She had been in the field but the jogger ran past without warning (they really are stealthy) so she chased.
I know some people aren't dog people and he might have been scared (though this dog is a bundle of fluff and very friendly)...but would you not stop and see the dog back to its owner? 
Chase was quite good and didn't even try to lunge at the cars. 
Then he met a Leonberger. He wasn't thrilled when she tried to sniff his bum (still not 100% in that department) but he just tucked his tail and moved away. 
Now snoozing on the sofa.


----------



## Linda Weasel

Lots of joggers are complete @£seholes.

One passed me on a local little (barely a couple of meters wide) lane the other day, and I called the dog to sit next to me while he passed…… no acknowledgement whatsoever. How rude.

Then he passed me again on his way back; same. I did shout ‘Thank yoooooo’ after him but I doubt he noticed.


----------



## rottiemum

Linda Weasel said:


> Lots of joggers are complete @£seholes.
> 
> One passed me on a local little (barely a couple of meters wide) lane the other day, and I called the dog to sit next to me while he passed…… no acknowledgement whatsoever. How rude.
> 
> Then he passed me again on his way back; same. I did shout 'Thank yoooooo' after him but I doubt he noticed.


Lol yes!
I've shouted 'you're welcome!' at people before, cyclists usually, that we've gotten out of the way for and had no acknowledgement.


----------



## cbcdesign

Linda Weasel said:


> Lots of joggers are complete @£seholes.
> 
> One passed me on a local little (barely a couple of meters wide) lane the other day, and I called the dog to sit next to me while he passed…… no acknowledgement whatsoever. How rude.
> 
> Then he passed me again on his way back; same. I did shout 'Thank yoooooo' after him but I doubt he noticed.


Many of the joggers in my area have headphones strapped to their heads or buds wedged in their ears and are oblivious to all around them.


----------



## rottiemum

cbcdesign said:


> Many of the joggers in my area have headphones strapped to their heads or buds wedged in their ears and are oblivious to all around them.


Yep!
Pretty sure this guy couldn't have failed to notice the exuberant puppy bounding along beside him though. I actually thought he was jogging with a dog until she ran over to us and I realised who she was!


----------



## Boxer123

Hey hey hey enough of the jogger bashing we are great. To be fair I was once chased by my neighbours puppy but had my earphones in (off road) and didn’t notice for ages. When I did I nearly stole the bigger because he’s so cute but did return him to his panting owner who was in hot pursuit of us.


----------



## rottiemum

Boxer123 said:


> Hey hey hey enough of the jogger bashing we are great. To be fair I was once chased by my neighbours puppy but had my earphones in (off road) and didn't notice for ages. When I did I nearly stole the bigger because he's so cute but did return him to his panting owner who was in hot pursuit of us.


:Hilarious


----------



## Jason25

Anyone ever trained a dog to sniff out truffles? Seeing the price of them im thinking about trying to train daisy up as a staffy truffle hunting champion :Hilarious


----------



## Boxer123

I'm getting quite the cuddle.


----------



## Magyarmum

At approximately 1 am a small black hairy creature started barking and howling at the top of its voice. Which woke a tubby scruffy white fing who joined in. Between them the noise they were making could have awakened the dead!

If they thought the cacophony was going to persuade their hooman to get out of her warm bed just to let them out to bark at some phantom being - they were mistaken.

In the end they gave up and we all went back to sleep again


----------



## Boxer123

It's been a fun morning at boxer HQ so far morning walks and then zooms.


----------



## Boxer123

Got all his toys out and surrounded his bed. He's tired but wants to play.


----------



## rona

At the local canal. I have special permission to use a slipway to launch my kayak because I find it virtually impossible to get in from a bank or platform, and have injured myself twice trying.

I've just dropped them an email, cheekily asking if I can launch Archie from there too, as his injuries are now preventing him launching from a bank and any easy access is swamped by other dogs, which of course he's scared of.

He's already booked in for Thursday and Saturday Hydro  but it's supposed to be very hot until then 

Fingers crossed


----------



## Boxer123

Heats on again.


----------



## Jason25

Not sure why I didn't do this ages ago but I've just started putting daisy's dinner kibble in the Kong wobbler and it's taking ages for her to eat hopefully tired dog afterwards 

We been to the field this afternoon. sniffed out some critters in the logs, found a rubber ball and a kong squeaker ball 

I was watching the women play golf on TV this morning and I'm now going to the driving range tomorrow to have a go so daisy is getting dropped off over mums for a couple hours :Hilarious


----------



## O2.0

Penny got to be a beach dog today! She has done remarkably well for everything we have packed in to the last 36 hours. There were a lot of dogs on the beach, not all well behaved, so it was hard to convince her not to bark when other dogs were barking at her, but she did do really well considering. 
Water was fun, waves were questionable, but considering this time last year she wouldn't even put a toe in the stream I'm calling today a total win  
Too lazy to upload to youtube, but you can probably see this instagram video. Her very first time dipping toes in the Atlantic  

__
http://instagr.am/p/CTdEcJbgpwK/

And some photos:
Definitely looking swamp rat-like here :Hilarious









Covered in sand (from rolling in it) and decided to jump in my lap 









Finally managing to chill a little. 









On patrol


----------



## rona

O2.0 said:


> Penny got to be a beach dog today! She has done remarkably well for everything we have packed in to the last 36 hours. There were a lot of dogs on the beach, not all well behaved, so it was hard to convince her not to bark when other dogs were barking at her, but she did do really well considering.
> Water was fun, waves were questionable, but considering this time last year she wouldn't even put a toe in the stream I'm calling today a total win
> Too lazy to upload to youtube, but you can probably see this instagram video. Her very first time dipping toes in the Atlantic
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CTdEcJbgpwK/
> ]


She looks exhausted. That little face shows all the stress you've put her through. All good experience for her though


----------



## Boxer123

O2.0 said:


> Penny got to be a beach dog today! She has done remarkably well for everything we have packed in to the last 36 hours. There were a lot of dogs on the beach, not all well behaved, so it was hard to convince her not to bark when other dogs were barking at her, but she did do really well considering.
> Water was fun, waves were questionable, but considering this time last year she wouldn't even put a toe in the stream I'm calling today a total win
> Too lazy to upload to youtube, but you can probably see this instagram video. Her very first time dipping toes in the Atlantic
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CTdEcJbgpwK/
> 
> And some photos:
> Definitely looking swamp rat-like here :Hilarious
> View attachment 475575
> 
> 
> Covered in sand (from rolling in it) and decided to jump in my lap
> View attachment 475576
> 
> 
> Finally managing to chill a little.
> View attachment 475577
> 
> 
> On patrol
> View attachment 475578


Ha ha that first photo loving beach life. That's what lily used to look like the whole holiday she loved the sea the boys aren't so sure.


----------



## Boxer123

A Loki at sunrise


----------



## rottiemum

Chase is subdued this morning.
Out on our walk, calmly strolling along, almost home...and all of a sudden he's lifted his front paw. I take a look, have a good feel, can't see or feel anything he might have stepped on. Maybe sprained something?
Honestly if it's not one thing it's another!


Edit: he's just walked across the room like nothing happened.


----------



## Boxer123

rottiemum said:


> Chase is subdued this morning.
> Out on our walk, calmly strolling along, almost home...and all of a sudden he's lifted his front paw. I take a look, have a good feel, can't see or feel anything he might have stepped on. Maybe sprained something?
> Honestly if it's not one thing it's another!
> 
> 
> Edit: he's just walked across the room like nothing happened.


Sox picked up a random limp Saturday I face timed my sister and he insisted he show her his paw virtually #drama


----------



## O2.0

rona said:


> She looks exhausted. That little face shows all the stress you've put her through. All good experience for her though


It has been one of those super fun, but kind of stressful trips for her. She's mostly having a blast, but just about everything is new and that's worrisome too, so yes, she was one tired pup.

She really does recover well though. By about 6pm last night she pretty much lost her mind and was barking at everything. I reverted to an old trick I haven't had to use for about 6 months of 3 steps, treat, 3 steps treat, 3 steps treat. In her exhausted brain she remembered and got herself together long enough to do a wee so I could bring her up to the hotel room to chill.

She slept well last night and she's back to being relaxed this morning, but ready to go. Every day has been an adventure and she's ready for the next one! 
Good adventure buddies learn to rest/relax during down time and she's figuring that one out  Once she gets more experience and not everything is a novelty she'll be a travel veteran 



rottiemum said:


> Edit: he's just walked across the room like nothing happened.





Boxer123 said:


> face timed my sister and he insisted he show her his paw virtually #drama


Another great cure is to call the vet and insist they work you in, dog is sure to show up to the exam room fit as a fiddle. :Hilarious


----------



## Boxer123

O2.0 said:


> It has been one of those super fun, but kind of stressful trips for her. She's mostly having a blast, but just about everything is new and that's worrisome too, so yes, she was one tired pup.
> 
> She really does recover well though. By about 6pm last night she pretty much lost her mind and was barking at everything. I reverted to an old trick I haven't had to use for about 6 months of 3 steps, treat, 3 steps treat, 3 steps treat. In her exhausted brain she remembered and got herself together long enough to do a wee so I could bring her up to the hotel room to chill.
> 
> She slept well last night and she's back to being relaxed this morning, but ready to go. Every day has been an adventure and she's ready for the next one!
> Good adventure buddies learn to rest/relax during down time and she's figuring that one out  Once she gets more experience and not everything is a novelty she'll be a travel veteran
> 
> Another great cure is to call the vet and insist they work you in, dog is sure to show up to the exam room fit as a fiddle. :Hilarious


Classic boxer move they just like to know I'm not cheap.


----------



## Magyarmum

Grisha was a real PITA on our walk (if you can call it that) yesterday, 

I usually take Gwylim for his walk first because Grisha makes such a fuss about going into the house when we get back, Gwylim though was already inside having a snooze and as Grisha was in the garden I thought I'd take him first for a change. (Big mistake) I decided to go through the top half of my land and onto the cart track;

T'was not to be! We only got about 10 metres when his head went down and he started to snort which means a small furry is hiding somewhere underground and when that happens everything, eyes, ears and brain closes down. Try reasoning with a Schnauzer bum - it's impossible! Fortunately, having to come up for air, he happened to spot a piece of litter that had blown onto the grass and decided to investigate. Managed to steer him back into the garden and shut the gate.

Being a glutton for punishment and conscious he still hadn't had a walk, took him out of the front gate and onto the lane. No small furries anywhere in sniffing distance, so he stands and stares into space until I manage to get him walking. Slowly! Didn't want to walk around the village green. Didn't want to walk up the road. And it didn't help that it was very windy and my hair was blowing onto me face making it impossible to see where I was going.

Eventually after much dithering we reached the front gate and realising his "walk" was coming to an end he refused to budge, but I did manage to get him as far as the front door where Gwylim was patiently waiting to go for his walk. In the end his horrid owner shoved him inside and Gwylim and I went off and had a lovely but short walk accompanied by the howling of the Schnauzer that was left behind.

We'll see how well he does today - that's if he's forgiven me!


----------



## Boxer123

Magyarmum said:


> Grisha was a real PITA on our walk (if you can call it that) yesterday,
> 
> I usually take Gwylim for his walk first because Grisha makes such a fuss about going into the house when we get back, Gwylim though was already inside having a snooze and as Grisha was in the garden I thought I'd take him first for a change. (Big mistake) I decided to go through the top half of my land and onto the cart track;
> 
> T'was not to be! We only got about 10 metres when his head went down and he started to snort which means a small furry is hiding somewhere underground and when that happens everything, eyes, ears and brain closes down. Try reasoning with a Schnauzer bum - it's impossible! Fortunately, having to come up for air, he happened to spot a piece of litter that had blown onto the grass and decided to investigate. Managed to steer him back into the garden and shut the gate.
> 
> Being a glutton for punishment and conscious he still hadn't had a walk, took him out of the front gate and onto the lane. No small furries anywhere in sniffing distance, so he stands and stares into space until I manage to get him walking. Slowly! Didn't want to walk around the village green. Didn't want to walk up the road. And it didn't help that it was very windy and my hair was blowing onto me face making it impossible to see where I was going.
> 
> Eventually after much dithering we reached the front gate and realising his "walk" was coming to an end he refused to budge, but I did manage to get him as far as the front door where Gwylim was patiently waiting to go for his walk. In the end his horrid owner shoved him inside and Gwylim and I went off and had a lovely but short walk accompanied by the howling of the Schnauzer that was left behind.
> 
> We'll see how well he does today - that's if he's forgiven me!


Sounds like someone I know. I always take Sox second so I finish on a high


----------



## Magyarmum

Boxer123 said:


> Sounds like someone I know. I always take Sox second so I finish on a high


Both the Schnauzer boys are stubborn but Grisha really takes the cake. When he goes second for a walk I don't have any problem, because it doesn't matter if he doesn't go into the house. When he goes first he'll dig his heels in as soon as he realises we're going home. The trouble is that although he's small he's built like the proverbial brick shit house and it's hard getting moving again.

We're off to training tomorrow so I'll speak to Gabor about the best way to deal with my norti four legged.


----------



## Boxer123

Magyarmum said:


> Both the Schnauzer boys are stubborn but Grisha really takes the cake. When he goes second for a walk I don't have any problem, because it doesn't matter if he doesn't go into the house. When he goes first he'll dig his heels in as soon as he realises we're going home. The trouble is that although he's small he's built like the proverbial brick shit house and it's hard to getting moving again.
> 
> We're off to training tomorrow so I'll speak to Gabor about the best way to deal with my norti four legged.


Loki pulls that sometimes refusing to come back in so frustrating. He's a lot better now but always gets something tasty. Naughty boys.


----------



## Magyarmum

Boxer123 said:


> Loki pulls that sometimes refusing to come back in so frustrating. He's a lot better now but always gets something tasty. Naughty boys.


Grisha's mouth remains firmly shut. He won't be tempted even by the most tasty treat!

This is him blocking the gate so we can't get out.


----------



## Boxer123

Magyarmum said:


> Grisha's mouth remains firmly shut. He won't be tempted even by the most tasty treat!
> 
> This is him blocking the gate so we can't get out.
> 
> View attachment 475613


That's a naughty little schnauzer Loki supports him 100% how dare hooman go out without us because we spoil a walk.


----------



## Kaily

Playtime.


----------



## Boxer123

It's 1 million degrees out but I'm still getting snugged.


----------



## Jason25

rottiemum said:


> Chase is subdued this morning.
> Out on our walk, calmly strolling along, almost home...and all of a sudden he's lifted his front paw. I take a look, have a good feel, can't see or feel anything he might have stepped on. Maybe sprained something?
> Honestly if it's not one thing it's another!
> 
> 
> Edit: he's just walked across the room like nothing happened.


A while back I rented a field with some agility equipment, as daisy jumped off the ramp she started to limp really badly, rolled on to her back with her paw in the air. I rushed over thinking the worst, inspect paw and there is the tiniest thorn in her pad. Pull it out and its like nothing had happened  she is very dramatic with thorns or prickles in her paw but will run head first into a door and not even flinch :Facepalm:Hilarious


----------



## Jason25

Having a root around, she's never caught anything but enjoys it so much lol she goes into a play bow sticks her but in the air and snorts the mud :Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## MissKittyKat

Jason25 said:


> A while back I rented a field with some agility equipment, as daisy jumped off the ramp she started to limp really badly, rolled on to her back with her paw in the air. I rushed over thinking the worst, inspect paw and there is the tiniest thorn in her pad. Pull it out and its like nothing had happened  she is very dramatic with thorns or prickles in her paw but will run head first into a door and not even flinch :Facepalm:Hilarious


Woody does this too, it can be the tiniest thing in his paw and it can be like the world is ending!

Even when he sprained his leg he was still ok with weight bearing and hobbling so I know of he lifts his paw it's a pad issue.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 475661
> It's 1 million degrees out but I'm still getting snugged.


We've got snugs tonight too x


----------



## Arny

Too hot for Tilly so short shaded walk today.


----------



## rottiemum

Hot here today too, nice shady walk in the woods for us!
Last night I was bored so I was scrolling through Chase's breeder's FB page. Found puppy pics of the wee boy! I will just post one as they were pics taken by his previous owners.


----------



## Boxer123

Hotter than the seventh circle of hell here. The boys have been chilled.


----------



## O2.0

Hot? What is this hot you speak of? 
Penny says it was mid 90's on the beach this weekend, she wasn't even panting. 
I did have to pick her up in town though, I wasn't sure how hot the sidewalk was on the sunny side so I tried to keep her in the shade or on grass. She says she's a tough street dog and me picking her up hurts her street cred!


----------



## Arny

O2.0 said:


> Hot? What is this hot you speak of?
> Penny says it was mid 90's on the beach this weekend, she wasn't even panting.
> I did have to pick her up in town though, I wasn't sure how hot the sidewalk was on the sunny side so I tried to keep her in the shade or on grass. She says she's a tough street dog and me picking her up hurts her street cred!


I'm not surprised, nothing can stop Penny adventurous spirit.
Its interesting just how differently they can take the heat. My old dog didn't have any problem in 30 degrees.
Tilly is incredibly slow from the off set if we're in sun above about 24 degrees but will only start to pant just before collapse!


----------



## Jason25

Lol hot dogs :Hilarious

Daisy has been loving it, i picked her up from mums yesterday after work and apparently she has been laying in the garden all day :Hilarious
long walk around the lanes last night, she was nackered when we got back, I've got up and made breakfast this morning and she's still asleep on the bed :Hilarious


----------



## O2.0

Arny said:


> Its interesting just how differently they can take the heat.


Bates always surprised me, as a black dog, you'd think he would struggle in the heat more, but he was more heat tolerant than both great danes. Penny takes the cake though, she rarely gets to the point of panting even on the hottest days, even when exercising. Now cold? She's a total wimp. Anything below 60 (15*c) she thinks she needs blankets and may even start shivering!


----------



## Kaily

Out nice and early today to avoid the heat, beautiful blue sky. Cooled off in the river before we finished. Daisy tends to paddle deep rather than swim.


----------



## Magyarmum

Yesterday, in the city we were on a mission to find a shop to repair two shoes that someone (who will be nameless but is a dirty white colour) chewed. Because we thought it was on the first floor of the shopping mall, we took the lift up which was a first for the Schnauzer boys, only to find the shop we were looking for was on the ground floor.

On the way back to the lift we passed a pet shop and much to the boys delight we went in. Seventh Heaven for Schnauzer noses, the pair of them were like the Bisto Kids inhaling all the heady aromas. What we omitted to tell them was that we went in there to buy them some soft muzzles to wear (by law) when we go into shops or on the tram or train. .Had to laugh because the muzzles made them look like little furry piggies with black snouts!

After that we took a walk keeping in the shade as far as possible to the cafe where we had coffee and pizza. Gwylim went and blotted his copy book be barking at a passing Cavie who was over excitedly pulling on his lead. Unfortunately as his being reactive to other dogs is becoming more frequent we've decided no more city walking for the time being as we think he's finding it rather stressful. For a change we're going to take them for walks round a couple of lakes not too far away, Then maybe a few lessons with Gabor's two dogs Luca and Xixe that Gwylim knows and has always got on with.

Doggy heaven - a pet shop!










Where do I start?










A walk in the shade.



















Having a well earned rest whilst the hoomans eat pizza.


----------



## rona

rona said:


> At the local canal. I have special permission to use a slipway to launch my kayak because I find it virtually impossible to get in from a bank or platform, and have injured myself twice trying.
> 
> I've just dropped them an email, cheekily asking if I can launch Archie from there too, as his injuries are now preventing him launching from a bank and any easy access is swamped by other dogs, which of course he's scared of.
> 
> He's already booked in for Thursday and Saturday Hydro  but it's supposed to be very hot until then
> 
> Fingers crossed


OMG OMG OMG

Just got permission to use the slipway for Archie


----------



## rona

Thunder and lightening here. Archie a little stressed. Ice cream man came and stress seems to have dissipated 

Do you think I should write a paper on the effects of Ice cream on the stress levels of dogs?


----------



## rottiemum

Just back from Chase's first training class. He was very well behaved.
They did it in the car park as it was a nice night. 7 dogs and 2 trainers.
He's knackered. :Hilarious

Oh, and the midges were out in force. They love my OH. He's covered in bites. :Nailbiting


----------



## LinznMilly

Loving all these pics and stories. 

Milly’s been in a handbags moment with a white boxer bitch, who none of us have seen before. This dog was unattended, and got too close to Milly, who reacted by barking aggressively. At first, I must admit, I thought it was the boxer, but in hindsight, I think Milly took exception to her.

I somehow managed to get between them and use my walking stick as an extended barrier, which cooled tensions, and kept myself between them until the boxer walked off, then headed in the opposite direction, legs shaking.

It’s the 2nd altercation with another dog in as many days as well, so it could be that, too. 

She’s lounging on my bed, atm, waiting for me to go and brush my teeth do she gets her bedtime Bonio, so she’s ok in herself.


----------



## Jason25

Daisy was a pain in the ass last night, I found a tick on her head just above her eye. Out came the removal tool which I've used loads of times which I've never had any bother with. Would she let me near it? No. 


I think it must of been on a sensitive area because even when I tried touching the area she growled and ran off.

I put the fabric muzzle on her and got her in between my legs. She growled at me, wiggled about but as I managed to get the tick removal tool under the tick she tried to snap which pulled the tick out. 

Im pretty sure it was painful for her though because as soon as I got it out she turned into the biggest baby, jumped up onto my lap and just melted trying to give me kisses :Shifty:Hilarious

I also felt bad doing it because she didn't want me to, but it had to be done. I wasn't taking her to the vets for it so we just had to get on with it lol.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Petition on Change you might want to sign.


----------



## LinznMilly

LinznMilly said:


> Loving all these pics and stories.
> 
> Milly's been in a handbags moment with a white boxer bitch, who none of us have seen before. This dog was unattended, and got too close to Milly, who reacted by barking aggressively. At first, I must admit, I thought it was the boxer, but in hindsight, I think Milly took exception to her.
> 
> I somehow managed to get between them and use my walking stick as an extended barrier, which cooled tensions, and kept myself between them until the boxer walked off, then headed in the opposite direction, legs shaking.
> 
> It's the 2nd altercation with another dog in as many days as well, so it could be that, too.
> 
> She's lounging on my bed, atm, waiting for me to go and brush my teeth do she gets her bedtime Bonio, so she's ok in herself.


Well, I told bro about the altercation with the boxer last night, and he says she does it with dogs around his way too. But. From what he described, it sounds like there, it's a classic case of barrier frustration. The other dogs are in their gardens, and they do all start barking first, causing Milly to react.

Not sure what to do for the best now, because here, on the rare occasions we do experience barrier frustration, I keep the girls' attention on me with an "Ignore it." or "Let's go", and create distance, so I don't see that side of Milly. 

He did say, when he takes her on the field and lets her off leash, she completely ignores other dogs and focusses on the ball, so it does sound like it's leash reactivity and/or a space issue.

Maybe I should have gone with them today.


----------



## rona

Archie in for xrays tomorrow. I had asked for these 8 weeks ago, but no, the vet decided to let Archie suffer and me pay out £1000 on wasted treatment before he would do them


----------



## rottiemum

What a day...
Walking Chase over at the Abbey this afternoon. He's just sniffing along the edge of the path, look up and there's a young woman with a dog coming up behind us. So he turns towards it and goes into what we call the rottie stance (Just alert, anticipating meeting a new dog). Before I can even say hello the woman says, are you going to keep walking or are you just going to stand there? 
So I say, sorry he's just interested in your dog.
She says, really because that's quite an aggressive stance he's got.
I say, he's not aggressive at all, he's actually really friendly (and was wagging his tail).
She says, well keep walking then.
I said, you really don't have to be like that.
(I found her stance and attitude quite aggressive)
So we walked on and got off onto another path so they could go past us.
I then sat on a log and cried for a minute.
Doesn't help that I've had a jury summons that I probably won't be able to get out of. And a letter from the IRS asking to explain how I came up with my salary figure for last year (it shouldn't matter as I am exempt from paying US taxes- still have to file them though).
I think it's all getting on top of me. :Banghead
Though it could just be hormones this week. :Sorry


----------



## Nonnie

Knobbers new coat.

Slightly disappointed (not with quality as its great) with the fit. Its a size up, but quite tight around his chest and shoulders. I have other coats from this company, and thats never been the case previously if i go one bigger.

He can still wear it, but i wont use it for a full walk coat, but as an emergency shove in my bag coat.

Shame, as its really nice material and nice and bright which is what i wanted.

2021-09-09_03-01-33 by Ned Ster, on Flickr


----------



## catz4m8z

Realiesed that the old jacket harness Heidi wears on walks might be abit too loose...
She stopped for a poop in the middle of a road so I pulled her the rest of the way and found myself looking down at her harness, still done up, with no Heidi!
She arrived at my feet a second or two later and waited patiently to have her harness put back on. Bless her, what a good girl!


----------



## rottiemum

Went to the shop and ran into a co-worker.
I haven't seen any of them for 18 months. His little girl is getting big! We chatted in the car park for a while. It was nice to see a friendly face. So that made my day better


----------



## Boxer123

rottiemum said:


> What a day...
> Walking Chase over at the Abbey this afternoon. He's just sniffing along the edge of the path, look up and there's a young woman with a dog coming up behind us. So he turns towards it and goes into what we call the rottie stance (Just alert, anticipating meeting a new dog). Before I can even say hello the woman says, are you going to keep walking or are you just going to stand there?
> So I say, sorry he's just interested in your dog.
> She says, really because that's quite an aggressive stance he's got.
> I say, he's not aggressive at all, he's actually really friendly (and was wagging his tail).
> She says, well keep walking then.
> I said, you really don't have to be like that.
> (I found her stance and attitude quite aggressive)
> So we walked on and got off onto another path so they could go past us.
> I then sat on a log and cried for a minute.
> Doesn't help that I've had a jury summons that I probably won't be able to get out of. And a letter from the IRS asking to explain how I came up with my salary figure for last year (it shouldn't matter as I am exempt from paying US taxes- still have to file them though).
> I think it's all getting on top of me. :Banghead
> Though it could just be hormones this week. :Sorry


Bloody rude don't let it get to you.


----------



## rottiemum

Boxer123 said:


> Bloody rude don't let it get to you.


Thanks
Yeah, I was a bit speechless to be honest.
Most people will say hello and maybe ask if your dog is ok, then maybe go ahead and pass you if they want to keep going.
I felt bullied. I'll know to avoid her if I see her again!


----------



## Boxer123

rottiemum said:


> Thanks
> Yeah, I was a bit speechless to be honest.
> Most people will say hello and maybe ask if your dog is ok, then maybe go ahead and pass you if they want to keep going.
> I felt bullied. I'll know to avoid her if I see her again!


Exactly you might check it's ok but not insist you keep walking if she has tried that with Loki he'd have been glued to the floor.


----------



## rottiemum

Boxer123 said:


> Exactly you might check it's ok but not insist you keep walking if she has tried that with Loki he'd have been glued to the floor.


It's not like it's a narrow path either, plenty of room. Maybe it was her dog that would have caused a problem?


----------



## Sarah H

rottiemum said:


> It's not like it's a narrow path either, plenty of room. Maybe it was her dog that would have caused a problem?


It was a pretty abrupt way to speak, and as you say, it may have been her dog - but then wouldn't you have said so? I know I would. Nooka walking towards any dog who is in that interested and aroused state, whether friendly or not, is a no-go and I know she'll kick off if we have to move towards it. But then I'd say why we won't go past not be rude about it. 
Maybe she'd had a bad day, or a bad experience recently, try not to take it to heart or take it personally.


----------



## LinznMilly

rottiemum said:


> It's not like it's a narrow path either, plenty of room. Maybe it was her dog that would have caused a problem?


But as @Sarah H has said, common courtesy would dictate that she explain that it's not your dog, it's hers, and it definitely sounds as though it was an attempt to lay blame at your door.

Very rude. I can see why you felt bullied. Just remember, it says more about her than it ever will about you and Chase. 

Bro dropped the girls off tonight, so they're back home. Milly's been a lot calmer today, apparently, hasn't had a go at any dog while there. Plus she was (always is) so happy to be home, so she and Honey had their Kong's and I took them straight out. No other dogs were around, so I've started actively teaching Behind Me, and desensitising her to me raising my walking stick as if it were a barrier. Of course, whether or not I can do that for real depends entirely on my leg strength at the time - I was lucky my knees didn't buckle last night, but I digress.

So all in all, a quieter, less stressful day for Milly, it seems.  We're in for the night now.


----------



## Dave S

Whilst out walking your dogs have you come across a handler/dog combination that mimic each other.

I mean, recently I saw a Staffie X with enormous head and short stumpy legs and a body like a beer barrel. 
The lady on the other end of the lead looked the same, basically a mini-me.
Unfortunately she could not control her dog either.

Do any of you remember the famous Clement Freud appeared on television many years ago with his bloodhound, usual camera shot was they were cheek to cheek.










Anyone have other instances of this "phenomena"


----------



## Lurcherlad

Dave S said:


> Whilst out walking your dogs have you come across a handler/dog combination that mimic each other.
> 
> I mean, recently I saw a Staffie X with enormous head and short stumpy legs and a body like a beer barrel.
> The lady on the other end of the lead looked the same, basically a mini-me.
> Unfortunately she could not control her dog either.
> 
> Do any of you remember the famous Clement Freud appeared on television many years ago with his bloodhound, usual camera shot was they were cheek to cheek.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone have other instances of this "phenomena"


Unfortunately, I wasn't sleek and streamlined, with long legs …. like my lovely Jack!


----------



## Magyarmum

Dave S said:


> Whilst out walking your dogs have you come across a handler/dog combination that mimic each other.
> 
> I mean, recently I saw a Staffie X with enormous head and short stumpy legs and a body like a beer barrel.
> The lady on the other end of the lead looked the same, basically a mini-me.
> Unfortunately she could not control her dog either.
> 
> Do any of you remember the famous Clement Freud appeared on television many years ago with his bloodhound, usual camera shot was they were cheek to cheek.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone have other instances of this "phenomena"


I remember that photo from years back.

Sorry though I don't have a fringe or a beard (or a willie) like my Schnauzer boys.


----------



## Yvonne_Liu

Cookielabrador said:


> (Stole this idea from the cat chat but it looked really fun so... :Bag)
> 
> (Not sure if we have one of these threads already but-) Ever wanted to make a new thread on random doggy stuff but felt it didn't belong in a thread?
> I'll start -
> A few days ago on our walk, Cookie managed to roll herself in loaaads of mud, and then decided to run up to everybody we passed in the woods and ask for a cuddle! :Arghh I put her lead on after a while because it was getting too embarrassing  It took ages to wash it all off afterwards too!
> 
> This morning I took her to [email protected] and bought her some food that we haven't tried before - it looks quite good and she likes the chicken. Has anyone tried it? It's called Natures Menu Adult - Here's what it looks like-
> View attachment 417849
> 
> 
> Also Bonus photo of a big stick she found this morning
> View attachment 417850


Nice job! It is really a huge stick. I suppose She would like to have fun with a stick which you can throw to her.


----------



## rottiemum

Managed to trim Chase's nails today. Well, most of them! Just have one front one to get, and one back foot. But he was ok about it with a plate of primula cheese as a bribe. 
And I got a letter saying due to an admin error I don't have to attend for jury duty.
(for now anyway)


----------



## margy

Lurcherlad said:


> Unfortunately, I wasn't sleek and streamlined, with long legs …. like my lovely Jack!


Or me, big brown eyed and pretty....like my beautiful Suzie


----------



## rona

Archie has won a prize in a draw at his Hydro pool. Don't know what yet, but we are there tomorrow to pick it up  Hoping it's the Bunny slippers, both of us will appreciate them 

X-ray was a waste of time today, other than to prove it's not arthritis. He has minor arthritis but nothing that would cause him to be in such pain


----------



## LinznMilly

rona said:


> Archie has won a prize in a draw at his Hydro pool. Don't know what yet, but we are there tomorrow to pick it up  Hoping it's the Bunny slippers, both of us will appreciate them
> 
> X-ray was a waste of time today, other than to prove it's not arthritis. He has minor arthritis but nothing that would cause him to be in such pain


Congratulations Archie on winning the prize. 

Sorry the Xray wasn't any help.


----------



## Boxer123

So sad but to be expected. Increase in folk giving up their dogs now lockdown is over.

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-58518892


----------



## MissKittyKat

Boxer123 said:


> So sad but to be expected. Increase in folk giving up their dogs now lockdown is over.
> 
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-58518892


Or trying to sell


----------



## Boxer123

MissKittyKat said:


> Or trying to sell


Poor puppers it was so obviously going to happen.


----------



## Beth78

On Fridays (& sometimes Saturdays) we do a group walk, which is later than her usual early walkies time.

Whisp throwing a tantrum because she wants a walk NOW !


----------



## Magyarmum

Boxer123 said:


> So sad but to be expected. Increase in folk giving up their dogs now lockdown is over.
> 
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-58518892


It's even worse in Hungary with people just abandoning their dogs on the roadside. And so many pregnant dogs or mums with tiny puppies kicked out and left to die.


----------



## Magyarmum

I don't know whether I've done the right thing, but I've just ordered a 2,4 metre double ended lead so I can walk both Schnauzer boys on one lead instead of two. Not sure how it will work out but we'll soon see whether it's a good idea or not


----------



## Boxer123

Magyarmum said:


> It's even worse in Hungary with people just abandoning their dogs on the roadside. And so many pregnant dogs or mums with tiny puppies kicked out and left to die.


That's awful I don't understand I couldn't stand to be separated from my boys.


----------



## Magyarmum

Boxer123 said:


> That's awful I don't understand I couldn't stand to be separated from my boys.


Unfortunately there are plenty of people who don't regard their dogs in the same light as we do. I thought of you the other week because there was a Boxer who'd been taken into Rescue, The poor creature was just a pitiful bag of skin and bones. I could have cried.


----------



## Boxer123

Magyarmum said:


> Unfortunately there are plenty of people who don't regard their dogs in the same light as we do. I thought of you the other week because there was a Boxer who'd been taken into Rescue, The poor creature was just a pitiful bag of skin and bones. I could have cried.


Oh no it's awful what humans do. I just love my boys so much everything revolves around them.


----------



## catz4m8z

Magyarmum said:


> Unfortunately there are plenty of people who don't regard their dogs in the same light as we do.


Really dont get that. Those people who just think dogs/pets are disposable seem to be totally lacking in empathy, I dont even get how their brains operate!

An oldie but a goodie on our walk today!
kid- 'look! that lady's walking cats!!':Woot
The mum pointed out that they are actually dogs of course. Its always fun when toddlers do it coz they tend to get into an argument with the toddler pointing and shouting 'CAT!' and the parent unable to convince them otherwise. Daft really....
none of my lot are as big as the average cat!!LOL:Hilarious


----------



## Magyarmum

catz4m8z said:


> Really dont get that. Those people who just think dogs/pets are disposable seem to be totally lacking in empathy, I dont even get how their brains operate!
> 
> An oldie but a goodie on our walk today!
> kid- 'look! that lady's walking cats!!':Woot
> The mum pointed out that they are actually dogs of course. Its always fun when toddlers do it coz they tend to get into an argument with the toddler pointing and shouting 'CAT!' and the parent unable to convince them otherwise. Daft really....
> none of my lot are as big as the average cat!!LOL:Hilarious


There are people in this world who regard their children the same way. You've only got to read the newspapers.


----------



## Arny

rona said:


> X-ray was a waste of time today, other than to prove it's not arthritis. He has minor arthritis but nothing that would cause him to be in such pain


Sorry Archie's x Ray didn't give any clues, hopefully his pain can be managed even if the root cause isn't found.


Boxer123 said:


> So sad but to be expected. Increase in folk giving up their dogs now lockdown is over.
> 
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-58518892


The impulsivity of people amazes me.

Tilly ~ "It took you how long to realise my drinking was psychosomatic"
Good that's it's not medical as when she developed the upset stomach I did fear the worst but that cleared up very quickly.
On the other hand there's no treatment so a bit frustrating.
The vet has said we can limit her water intake. We do a little as I will only let her have a measured amount just before bed and nothing overnight but she has free access apart from that.


----------



## SbanR

catz4m8z said:


> Really dont get that. Those people who just think dogs/pets are disposable seem to be totally lacking in empathy, I dont even get how their brains operate!
> 
> An oldie but a goodie on our walk today!
> kid- 'look! that lady's walking cats!!':Woot
> The mum pointed out that they are actually dogs of course. Its always fun when toddlers do it coz they tend to get into an argument with the toddler pointing and shouting 'CAT!' and the parent unable to convince them otherwise. Daft really....
> none of my lot are as big as the average cat!!LOL:Hilarious


I get the opposite
People doing a double take when they see me with my cat and make comments like "I thought that was a dog" or "that's a funny looking dog". I reply that that they need to go to Spec Savers
Or the toddler who pointed at my cat and went "bow wow". I replied "Miaow"


----------



## Boxer123

A fun morning at the woods and a Maccy Ds breakfast.


----------



## Beth78

Our little gaggle of misfits have been on a nice long walk.


----------



## O2.0

Good morning! Being lazy as long as this little ball of cuteness will let me 


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## margy

O2.0 said:


> Good morning! Being lazy as long as this little ball of cuteness will let me
> 
> View attachment 475968
> View attachment 475969


Ha ha Belle loved lying in between my legs too, she used to wriggle around until she got comfy!


----------



## Linda Weasel

Magyarmum said:


> I don't know whether I've done the right thing, but I've just ordered a 2,4 metre double ended lead so I can walk both Schnauzer boys on one lead instead of two. Not sure how it will work out but we'll soon see whether it's a good idea or not


All you need now is a pair of roller skates?


----------



## Magyarmum

Linda Weasel said:


> All you need now is a pair of roller skates?




Luckily both mine are sniffers so we don't go anywhere quickly. I've been walking them separately because Grisha tends to wander all over the shop. It's just I thought if I only had to hold one lead it leaves my other hand free to direct him and if necessary shove treats in his gob- at least that's the theory. I'll take another lead with me just in case it doesn't work out as planned.

In any case it won't be wasted as if I can't use for two dogs I'll just use it for Grisha so I can have more control over the stubborn little creature


----------



## rona

Archie loves his Raffle prize. MOO 
IMG_2238 by jenny clifford, on Flickr

IMG_2241 by jenny clifford, on Flickr

IMG_2242 by jenny clifford, on Flickr

Been for a swim with friend the Clumber Spaniel, got a new toy, had a treat chew and now snoozing


----------



## O2.0

Penny got me off the sofa. It's too pretty out to stay inside!


----------



## Nicola234

Never took my phone out with me today, so a couple of pics of Charlie chilling when we got home x


----------



## Nonnie

We did a 'normal' walk yesterday, but Knobbers toe is a bit too swollen for anything major today.

There is a wood fair about a 30 mins walk away, and its mainly on grass which suits Neds foot better, so might pop along to that a bit later s he loves to watch people do stuff.

Am i the only one that feels weird going places alone? 

Mind you, i havent had a day out for years now, maybe i should treat myself as well the dog.


----------



## rona

Nonnie said:


> We did a 'normal' walk yesterday, but Knobbers toe is a bit too swollen for anything major today.
> 
> There is a wood fair about a 30 mins walk away, and its mainly on grass which suits Neds foot better, so might pop along to that a bit later s he loves to watch people do stuff.
> 
> Am i the only one that feels weird going places alone?
> 
> Mind you, i havent had a day out for years now, maybe i should treat myself as well the dog.


I went to that a few years ago at it's previous site in an actual wood. Some interesting bits and pieces. Worth a look, but not the type of thing you'd go to every year.

Some stuff may be a bit loud. Chainsaws etc. Is Ned ok with loud noises?


----------



## Nonnie

rona said:


> I went to that a few years ago at it's previous site in an actual wood. Some interesting bits and pieces. Worth a look, but not the type of thing you'd go to every year.
> 
> Some stuff may be a bit loud. Chainsaws etc. Is Ned ok with loud noises?


Its still in a wood - theres a large private one they use. Hopefully wont be too busy.

Ned doesnt care about noise. We run into massive forestry machines on a regular basis. If he hears a chainsaw he makes a beeline to them as he knows it means there is a man. Gunshots mean pheasants


----------



## rona

Nonnie said:


> Its still in a wood - theres a large private one they use. Hopefully wont be too busy.


I was told it had moved to the showground. Just had a look, I was told wrong.


----------



## Nonnie

rona said:


> I was told it had moved to the showground. Just had a look, I was told wrong.


Technically, its all still the showground


----------



## Boxer123

His chops ...


----------



## Linda Weasel

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 476022
> His chops ...


Is that a title, like 'His Grace' or 'His Highness' ?


----------



## Boxer123

Linda Weasel said:


> Is that a title, like 'His Grace' or 'His Highness' ?


My choppiness. He is my little prince.


----------



## Nonnie

Ned had a great day. Lots of fusses from strangers, met loads of other dogs and i didnt see a single one being a PITA (so many various poodle mixes, but only one single Frenchie which is weird, as i know there is a high level of them in the area), got a free treat and some free food samples, along with a couple of natural chews. I purchased a deers leg for him, but doubt i will give it to him. He's carried it around and only seems to want to bury it.

Shared a locally made ice cream with me.

Got irate at a fly.

2021-09-12_04-02-46 by Ned Ster, on Flickr
2021-09-12_04-02-07 by Ned Ster, on Flickr
2021-09-12_05-10-29 by Ned Ster, on Flickr


----------



## Boxer123

That's a no thanks to Monday


----------



## Jason25

Went to a new secure field today, really nice place. They had a space for some dog agility stuff like jumps, ramps, weave sticks and tyre tunnel to run through, then the rest of the field was over grown bushes, little streams and a pond. Daisy loved mooching about, inspecting every bit of the field, did some training on the agility stuff and now home for breakfast 

















We will be booking again. They also had a warm water shower for the dog, a little freezer for some dog ice cream too


----------



## rona

Jason25 said:


> Went to a new secure field today, really nice place. They had a space for some dog agility stuff like jumps, ramps, weave sticks and tyre tunnel to run through, then the rest of the field was over grown bushes, little streams and a pond. Daisy loved mooching about, inspecting every bit of the field, did some training on the agility stuff and now home for breakfast
> 
> View attachment 476042
> View attachment 476043
> 
> 
> We will be booking again. They also had a warm water shower for the dog, a little freezer for some dog ice cream too


That sounds perfect. All ours are just flat open fields. No good if it's hot!

We are off on our first trip to the slipway on the canal.........fingers crossed it's a success, it will make so much difference to Archie's and to be honest, my life


----------



## Kaily

Daisy unsuccessfully trying to get big cat ball under the sofa.


----------



## Magyarmum

Kaily said:


> Daisy unsuccessfully trying to get big cat ball under the sofa.


That made me laugh!


----------



## rona

Well................the dog liked it 
IMG_2246 by jenny clifford, on Flickr

IMG_2248 by jenny clifford, on Flickr

IMG_2250 by jenny clifford, on Flickr

Take note of the brown mark on the reeds in the middle picture. That's where the water should have been 
Mud, glorious smelly mud :Wideyed

Think the next trip will have to wait for some rain!


----------



## Beth78

Magyarmum said:


> That made me laugh!


Oh that face at the end. "I give up !"


----------



## Boxer123

Just a gentle reminder dinner is due.


----------



## Kaily

Daisy got a bit barky at a shire horse today. She has seen them loads of times before but today they were in a different field. She soon calmed down when she realised.


----------



## Magyarmum

We were supposed to be taking the boys for a walk round a lake which is about 6 miles out of the city centre. I have to go past the turnoff to the lake on my way into the city and to my dismay saw they were doing major road works with lots of police supervising the traffic. So that put paid to that. I also had some things to drop off at the local rescue which I planned to do after picking up Gabor in the city centre.as it's on the way to the lake.

As there aren't many places to walk dogs in that area, we ended up at the hypermarket where there's a great expanse of grass. Not terribly interesting so we did some recall and just let the boys potter around for half an hour or so.

Who found a hole to investigate?










This is dead boring Mum










No entry! This is MY seat.










Just chilling in the shade.


----------



## Jason25

rona said:


> That sounds perfect. All ours are just flat open fields. No good if it's hot!
> 
> We are off on our first trip to the slipway on the canal.........fingers crossed it's a success, it will make so much difference to Archie's and to be honest, my life


Same it's the only one that's a bit different, it's hard to get a booking on there though it's always booked up!! I'm glad he enjoyed it it looks fun 

Just put a deposit down on a new motor, hopefully picking it up on the weekend, daisy will be banished to the boot with a dog guard. I need one of them things to lay in the boot to protect it lol. Any recommendations?


----------



## rona

Jason25 said:


> Just put a deposit down on a new motor, hopefully picking it up on the weekend, daisy will be banished to the boot with a dog guard. I need one of them things to lay in the boot to protect it lol. Any recommendations?


What about the camper?


----------



## Jason25

rona said:


> [QUOTE="Jason25, post: 1065814005, member: 1471205")
> Just put a deposit down on a new motor, hopefully picking it up on the weekend, daisy will be banished to the boot with a dog guard. I need one of them things to lay in the boot to protect it lol. Any recommendations?


What about the camper?[/QUOTE]
Still getting the camper, hopefully at the end of the year and start kitting it out ready for next summer


----------



## Magyarmum

This is Grisha


----------



## 1507601

Zhia eating a smelly tripe filled bone while also trying to have a cuddle:










Yesterday's 'nope, I'm not done with my walk' ~10 minute strike:


----------



## rottiemum

The other day I went out to hoover the car and put a new seat cover in as the old one was ripped (hence needing to hoover!).
Chase was watching from the porch but decided he needed a better view...this old table is not all that sturdy, but...















:Hilarious


----------



## Kaily

Today's walkies. Alfie was stalking squirrels, Daisy sat on a log and watched.


----------



## catz4m8z

Ever get excited when you see a breed you really dont see every day?:Shy
Somebody came out of the vets with the most gorgeous Basset Hound, such a cutie!

Also Adam made a friend whilst we were there. The owner was shocked as her dog is fear aggressive and she had never seen her not try to attack another dog (Adam and her were just chilling like new besties!LOL). He is such a good boy with other dogs and its not the first FA dog to fall for his non confrontational charms. BTW Adam didnt need to go to the vets.....he just enjoys outings and meeting other dogs in the vet waiting room!:Hilarious


----------



## Arny

At the weekend we had people over so went to a national trust property, Tilly's first outing really. While everyone else was looking inside Tilly and I wandered round the gardens.
We went and found a bench and quite a few dogs walked past. No pulling toward them, in fact she barely acknowledged them unless they came up to her in which case it was polite greetings all round.
Although her actually barking and lunging at other dogs is rare this was a situation where she was much more likely to but she was great.
I've been nervous about taking her to areas we might stop/stand around with dogs gathered so this has given me confidence.


----------



## Canine K9

Such a nice day today!


----------



## Beth78

Whisp has a nice new collar, thought I'd stick with the blue and white flowers theme, feminine but not pink.


----------



## Teddy-dog

Beth78 said:


> Whisp has a nice new collar, thought I'd stick with the blue and white flowers theme, feminine but not pink.
> View attachment 476333


What a lovely collar! Suits her


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Beth78 said:


> Whisp has a nice new collar, thought I'd stick with the blue and white flowers theme, feminine but not pink.
> View attachment 476333


Very pretty, it suits her.


----------



## Jason25

I love how my dog prefers to pretend it's asleep rather than go for a walk with me at 4.30 in the morning  I'm calling her name shaking the leash and you can see her ears twitching, eyes opening a little but not budging!! :Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Boxer123

Jason25 said:


> I love how my dog prefers to pretend it's asleep rather than go for a walk with me at 4.30 in the morning  I'm calling her name shaking the leash and you can see her ears twitching, eyes opening a little but not budging!! :Hilarious:Hilarious


I can't get the boys up at 6 would stand not chance for 4:30! They are ok in the summer but when it's dark and cosy inside the like to sleep in.


----------



## Beth78

Jason25 said:


> I love how my dog prefers to pretend it's asleep rather than go for a walk with me at 4.30 in the morning  I'm calling her name shaking the leash and you can see her ears twitching, eyes opening a little but not budging!! :Hilarious:Hilarious


Whisp does this with her last wee trip of the night, the only thing that will get her up and in the garden is cheese .


----------



## Magyarmum

Jason25 said:


> I love how my dog prefers to pretend it's asleep rather than go for a walk with me at 4.30 in the morning  I'm calling her name shaking the leash and you can see her ears twitching, eyes opening a little but not budging!! :Hilarious:Hilarious


That sounds like me when Gwylim decides it's time for us all to get up


----------



## pinklizzy

I've quite often taken mine with me if I need to go to work in the middle of the night so they're quite happy to go out whenever!


----------



## rona

Three dogs in the hydro pool before Archie today, and they left about a do\zen toys floating in the water.
Like the good retriever he is, Archie bought back every one before he went chasing his favourite squashy pig 

He swam for almost the whole time today, getting fitter 

How come it costs me £30 a month to swim but costs £25 for half an hour for him?


----------



## MissKittyKat

I'm back up north visiting my parents which means Woody gets to walk with his besties, Rossi my sister's Lab who spends the weekends at my parents.

It always makes me think Woody might want to live with a pal.


----------



## Boxer123

MissKittyKat said:


> I'm back up north visiting my parents which means Woody gets to walk with his besties, Rossi my sister's Lab who spends the weekends at my parents.
> 
> It always makes me think Woody might want to live with a pal.
> 
> View attachment 476455
> View attachment 476456


Sox says he would not. Only joking two is good fun.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Boxer123 said:


> Sox says he would not. Only joking two is good fun.


I think two would be good but Sox's worry really is my worry too x


----------



## Boxer123

MissKittyKat said:


> I think two would be good but Sox's worry really is my worry too x


You must keep this a secret but Sox really loves loki. He says shh don't tell anyone. Look at his face when loki came home.


----------



## O2.0

Who are all these dogs who sleep in? 
I used to be able to hit the snooze button on the alarm but not anymore! Penny hears that alarm and it's her signal that she can now climb up my chest and stare at me like a creepy stalker dog. 
Except rainy mornings, then she's happy to sleep in


----------



## Boxer123

O2.0 said:


> Who are all these dogs who sleep in?
> I used to be able to hit the snooze button on the alarm but not anymore! Penny hears that alarm and it's her signal that she can now climb up my chest and stare at me like a creepy stalker dog.
> Except rainy mornings, then she's happy to sleep in


The boxer boys rise with the sun as autumn creeps in they get more snoozy


----------



## Sarah H

O2.0 said:


> Who are all these dogs who sleep in?
> I used to be able to hit the snooze button on the alarm but not anymore! Penny hears that alarm and it's her signal that she can now climb up my chest and stare at me like a creepy stalker dog.
> Except rainy mornings, then she's happy to sleep in


When I'm up early for work Nooka and Puzzle are happy to get up and do stuff, Fly? Not so much! He moves into the other room to sleep in peace while I (clearly very noisily) get breakfast with the radio on in the kitchen :Hilarious


----------



## Jason25

Of course on my day off someone wants early morning walks and not a lay in :Shifty:Hilarious


----------



## Lurcherlad

Jason25 said:


> Of course on my day off someone wants early morning walks and not a lay in :Shifty:Hilarious


Haha! She's having her revenge!


----------



## Boxer123

We have a mole trashing the garden.


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Sox looks worried


----------



## Boxer123

DanWalkersmum said:


> Sox looks worried


Worried that mole going to get in and get him.


----------



## DanWalkersmum

bless him:Kiss:Kiss


----------



## Boxer123

Love him squishy face


----------



## Beth78

I treated myself to some supersoft new cushions for the living room.
Whisp thinks they are all for her  
Very comfy.


----------



## Boxer123

Beth78 said:


> I treated myself to some supersoft new cushions for the living room.
> Whisp thinks they are all for her
> Very comfy.
> View attachment 476638


Surely she is right.


----------



## Teddy-dog

Got nipped by one of my clients yesterday  luckily no skin broken it's just bruised. Hurts though!

Not the dogs fault either. He's reactive and his owners had warned me he was having a bad few days. We did really well for most of the walk but he spotted a couple of dogs at the end and reacted. He's been getting so much better recently too but obviously had his bucket full  he lunges onto his back legs so is at the right height to catch you. Not that he's ever done it before!! I don't think it helps he wears a head collar so it turns his head towards you when you're trying to march away but I would struggle to hold him in a harness. He is a lovely boy and does so well most of the time. We just had a blip.

i took him somewhere super quiet today and we had a lovely walk.


----------



## Boxer123

Teddy-dog said:


> Got nipped by one of my clients yesterday  luckily no skin broken it's just bruised. Hurts though!
> 
> Not the dogs fault either. He's reactive and his owners had warned me he was having a bad few days. We did really well for most of the walk but he spotted a couple of dogs at the end and reacted. He's been getting so much better recently too but obviously had his bucket full  he lunges onto his back legs so is at the right height to catch you. Not that he's ever done it before!! I don't think it helps he wears a head collar so it turns his head towards you when you're trying to march away but I would struggle to hold him in a harness. He is a lovely boy and does so well most of the time. We just had a blip.
> 
> i took him somewhere super quiet today and we had a lovely walk.
> View attachment 476713


Oh dear looks sore. They do say don't work with animals or children.


----------



## Boxer123

Wherever Sox goes he gets attention as a result when he walks he peacocks. Today we walked past a man and Sox gave him a little flick of his butt and a bounce.

The man was very dismissive it worries me that such evil walks amongst us. I mean look at him. How can you not smile.


----------



## Kaily

Teddy-dog said:


> Got nipped by one of my clients yesterday  luckily no skin broken it's just bruised. Hurts though!
> 
> Not the dogs fault either. He's reactive and his owners had warned me he was having a bad few days. We did really well for most of the walk but he spotted a couple of dogs at the end and reacted. He's been getting so much better recently too but obviously had his bucket full  he lunges onto his back legs so is at the right height to catch you. Not that he's ever done it before!! I don't think it helps he wears a head collar so it turns his head towards you when you're trying to march away but I would struggle to hold him in a harness. He is a lovely boy and does so well most of the time. We just had a blip.
> 
> i took him somewhere super quiet today and we had a lovely walk.
> View attachment 476713


That does look sore. Poor boy must of been super stressed. Glad things went better today.


----------



## Magyarmum

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 476717
> Wherever Sox goes he gets attention as a result when he walks he peacocks. Today we walked past a man and Sox gave him a little flick of his butt and a bounce.
> 
> The man was very dismissive it worries me that such evil walks amongst us. I mean look at him. How can you not smile.


We got stopped twice yesterday by women wanting to make a fuss of the Schnauzer boys and asking a lot of questions about them. One lady went off so impressed that she said she was going to talk to her husband about having one.

Being the loyal hooman that I am I didn't let on about how norti the pair of them can be.


----------



## Kaily

Because Alfie has a sore leg I have had to take Daisy out alone. She attracts a lot of attention, more so when Alfie isn't there for some reason. 

She doesn't like strangers yet people insist on trying to stroke her. Today I met some people that were walking their own dogs but still tried to touch her. I clearly said to them she doesn't want to be touched and Daisy was giving off signals too. They took no notice and Daisy snapped. I just said I did tell you!

Anyway it was a circular walk so about an hour later bumped into them again. I couldn't believe that they did exactly the same thing and launched themselves at her.


----------



## Boxer123

Magyarmum said:


> We got stopped twice yesterday by women wanting to make a fuss of the Schnauzer boys and asking a lot of questions about them. One lady went off so impressed that she said she was going to talk to her husband about having one.
> 
> Being the loyal hooman that I am I didn't let on about how norti the pair of them can be.


Best let her find out herself like you did.


----------



## Boxer123

Kaily said:


> Because Alfie has a sore leg I have had to take Daisy out alone. She attracts a lot of attention, more so when Alfie isn't there for some reason.
> 
> She doesn't like strangers yet people insist on trying to stroke her. Today I met some people that were walking their own dogs but still tried to touch her. I clearly said to them she doesn't want to be touched and Daisy was giving off signals too. They took no notice and Daisy snapped. I just said I did tell you!
> 
> Anyway it was a circular walk so about an hour later bumped into them again. I couldn't believe that they did exactly the same thing and launched themselves at her.


Im always surprised when people approach Loki whilst he's growling at them. No sense no feeling.


----------



## Jason25

Kaily said:


> Because Alfie has a sore leg I have had to take Daisy out alone. She attracts a lot of attention, more so when Alfie isn't there for some reason.
> 
> She doesn't like strangers yet people insist on trying to stroke her. Today I met some people that were walking their own dogs but still tried to touch her. I clearly said to them she doesn't want to be touched and Daisy was giving off signals too. They took no notice and Daisy snapped. I just said I did tell you!
> 
> Anyway it was a circular walk so about an hour later bumped into them again. I couldn't believe that they did exactly the same thing and launched themselves at her.


The one that gets me is after telling them that they don't like being touched is they stick out there hand all limp with the knuckles facing the dog thinking presenting the hand a different way is going to make that fear dissappear.

You could try next time saying you've left her muzzle at home, she will bite you try to pet her lol.

I find having a basket muzzle attached to the leash handle a great deterrent


----------



## Jason25

We had a really good moment this morning while walking around the block, a cat popped out from under a van, about 3ft from daisy. Both stopped and stared at each other, to my amazement daisy stayed calm, I said this way and she moved away from the cat, very slowly, turned around to check on it then carried on moving around the van, stopped looked under the van at the cat the other side, then kept on walking again. No dramas or anything, I was so pleased


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 476717
> Wherever Sox goes he gets attention as a result when he walks he peacocks. Today we walked past a man and Sox gave him a little flick of his butt and a bounce.
> 
> The man was very dismissive it worries me that such evil walks amongst us. I mean look at him. How can you not smile.


 there you go sox, he never fails to make me smile anyway!


----------



## Boxer123

DanWalkersmum said:


> there you go sox, he never fails to make me smile anyway!


Thank you it was quite a blow to his ego.


----------



## DanWalkersmum

So Dan's been asleep behind the sofa this afternoon for a couple of hours, I go to the fridge and come back to see this bedhead, don't know what he's been doing back there!


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Beautiful sunset tonight.


----------



## Boxer123

DanWalkersmum said:


> So Dan's been asleep behind the sofa this afternoon for a couple of hours, I go to the fridge and come back to see this bedhead, don't know what he's been doing back there!
> View attachment 476733


Ha ha ha love it.


----------



## Teddy-dog

Boxer123 said:


> Oh dear looks sore. They do say don't work with animals or children.


i know who'd want to work with either :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious



Kaily said:


> That does look sore. Poor boy must of been super stressed. Glad things went better today.


He was. He is a lovely dog but hes so big when he reacts he looks fierce!


----------



## Teddy-dog

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 476717
> Wherever Sox goes he gets attention as a result when he walks he peacocks. Today we walked past a man and Sox gave him a little flick of his butt and a bounce.
> 
> The man was very dismissive it worries me that such evil walks amongst us. I mean look at him. How can you not smile.


Oh poor Sox! How dare he not pay attention to him!

Ted doesn't get any attention, but I am anti social so that might be it :Hilarious


----------



## Boxer123

Teddy-dog said:


> Oh poor Sox! How dare he not pay attention to him!
> 
> Ted doesn't get any attention, but I am anti social so that might be it :Hilarious


Sox knows how to work it. Loki on the other hand look at him it might be the last thing you do.


----------



## Teddy-dog

Boxer123 said:


> Sox knows how to work it. Loki on the other hand look at him it might be the last thing you do.


:Hilarious


----------



## Teddy-dog

Current dog position….


----------



## Kaily

Jason25 said:


> The one that gets me is after telling them that they don't like being touched is they stick out there hand all limp with the knuckles facing the dog thinking presenting the hand a different way is going to make that fear dissappear.
> 
> You could try next time saying you've left her muzzle at home, she will bite you try to pet her lol.
> 
> I find having a basket muzzle attached to the leash handle a great deterrent


You just have to look at her to see she's a killer.


----------



## Linda Weasel

Kaily said:


> Because Alfie has a sore leg I have had to take Daisy out alone. She attracts a lot of attention, more so when Alfie isn't there for some reason.
> 
> She doesn't like strangers yet people insist on trying to stroke her. Today I met some people that were walking their own dogs but still tried to touch her. I clearly said to them she doesn't want to be touched and Daisy was giving off signals too. They took no notice and Daisy snapped. I just said I did tell you!
> 
> Anyway it was a circular walk so about an hour later bumped into them again. I couldn't believe that they did exactly the same thing and launched themselves at her.


One of my Spaniels was like this; not because of reactivity but she wouldn't let anybody touch her if she was next to me (maybe a bit of RG?).
I had all the 'She'll be fine. Dogs like me' brigade, and in the end I'd just say quite baldly 'Don't touch her, she WILL definitely bite you'.

That worked.


----------



## Magyarmum

Linda Weasel said:


> One of my Spaniels was like this; not because of reactivity but she wouldn't let anybody touch her if she was next to me (maybe a bit of RG?).
> I had all the 'She'll be fine. Dogs like me' brigade, and in the end I'd just say quite baldly 'Don't touch her, she WILL definitely bite you'.
> 
> That worked.


Gwylim is just the opposite. He thinks that everyone loves him and wants to make a fuss of him which of course they don't I have to steer him past people especially little girls and old ladies otherwise he'll stop and stand in front of them wagging his tail expecting to be patted.


----------



## pinklizzy

Does anyone have any tried and tested ideas for cage resting a young bouncy dog?! 
Approx 8 months, not massively food motivated, loves toys but have to be careful or gets very overexcited and attempts to bounce


----------



## Boxer123

Waking up to this face...


----------



## Boxer123

pinklizzy said:


> Does anyone have any tried and tested ideas for cage resting a young bouncy dog?!
> Approx 8 months, not massively food motivated, loves toys but have to be careful or gets very overexcited and attempts to bounce


Sniffy games, find the toy ? I hid high value food around the garden. Puzzle toys ? TBH keeping Loki quiet was a nightmare!


----------



## Teddy-dog

Guess where we went last night?????









Agility class! First time since before first lockdown!!


----------



## pinklizzy

Boxer123 said:


> Sniffy games, find the toy ? I hid high value food around the garden. Puzzle toys ? TBH keeping Loki quiet was a nightmare!


Admittedly I hadn't thought of the puzzle toy  she doesn't 'get' the kong but we do have a couple of puzzles. It's week 7 of 12 weeks cage rest now and coming back to us for a week or so, trying to think of things to try here as well as some basic training/socializing. Luckily she's very portable to carry out!


----------



## O2.0

It is chilly out for the first time since early spring. Penny is not impressed


----------



## Teddy-dog

O2.0 said:


> It is chilly out for the first time since early spring. Penny is not impressed


Oh that face is not impressed!!


----------



## O2.0

Teddy-dog said:


> Oh that face is not impressed!!


She's a tropical swamp rat, she does not do cold LOL


----------



## LinznMilly

3:10pm, Friday 24/9/21. 
Milly: Hooman, I'm boooooorrrrrrrrred. Can we go walkies?

3:20, Friday, 24/9/21
Milly; Walkies? Who wants to go walkies? I has nom noms;


----------



## Magyarmum

Yesterday went to the hairdressers for a much needed cut, did some shopping then decided to take the boys who'd been fast asleep in the car, for a walk, before setting off home.

Might have as well not bothered because the wind was so strong, my hair was blowing across my face and I couldn't see a thing. I stuck it out for about 10 minutes before admitting defeat and going back to the car.

The Schnauzer boys were NOT impressed!


----------



## ForestWomble

Bungo is refusing to put any weight through his back leg, typically it's a Saturday!


----------



## Boxer123

ForestWomble said:


> Bungo is refusing to put any weight through his back leg, typically it's a Saturday!


Of course poor Bungo have you tried a little massage?


----------



## ForestWomble

Boxer123 said:


> Of course poor Bungo have you tried a little massage?


I haven't tried a massage, I had a feel and he reacted when I pressed on his hock, he really did not like me touching there and I'd be worried about causing more harm, hoping he's just pulled a muscle or something.


----------



## Boxer123

ForestWomble said:


> I haven't tried a massage, I had a feel and he reacted when I pressed on his hock, he really did not like me touching there and I'd be worried about causing more harm, hoping he's just pulled a muscle or something.


There probably is something then. The boxers have a tendency of being over dramatic go lame and a rub makes it better.


----------



## Magyarmum

Poor little boy! Hopefully he's just pulled a muscle, something Georgina was always doing. Have you got some "doggy" pain killer you can give him to make him feel a bit more comfortable?


----------



## margy

Poor Bungo, maybe rest today and see what he's like tomorrow. Do you know what might have caused it?


----------



## Lurcherlad

Poor Bungo … hope it wears off.

Yesterday, I got in the car for a journey of an hour and a half absolutely fine … and got out the other end completely crippled in my left knee!

Played me up the rest of the day and through the night … absolute agony … hobbled around at first this morning and was pretty back to normal by lunchtime.

No clue what I had done.


----------



## ForestWomble

Magyarmum said:


> Poor little boy! Hopefully he's just pulled a muscle, something Georgina was always doing. Have you got some "doggy" pain killer you can give him to make him feel a bit more comfortable?


Sadly no doggy painkillers. He's resting which is good, but when he does move around he's keeping that leg tucked right up.



margy said:


> Poor Bungo, maybe rest today and see what he's like tomorrow. Do you know what might have caused it?


No idea, one minute he was on all four paws and the next thing he was hopping around like Long John Silver, the only thing I'm hoping is a good sign is he didn't utter a sound, so hoping it's nothing major.



Lurcherlad said:


> Poor Bungo … hope it wears off.
> 
> Yesterday, I got in the car for a journey of an hour and a half absolutely fine … and got out the other end completely crippled in my left knee!
> 
> Played me up the rest of the day and through the night … absolute agony … hobbled around at first this morning and was pretty back to normal by lunchtime.
> 
> No clue what I had done.


Glad your better now.

Thank you everyone.


----------



## ForestWomble

The emergency vet called me back, said no walks, make sure he rests and keep an eye on him, if he's still limping by Monday get him checked at my normal vets.


----------



## Boxer123

A sleepy boy today.


----------



## rona

ForestWomble said:


> The emergency vet called me back, said no walks, make sure he rests and keep an eye on him, if he's still limping by Monday get him checked at my normal vets.


How is he today?


----------



## Kaily

All quiet here.


----------



## ForestWomble

rona said:


> How is he today?


Better thank you 

Sometimes he uses the leg and other times he's back to limping, keeping him quiet again today and hopefully he'll be fine tomorrow.


----------



## Magyarmum

Yesterday I tried out the new 15 metre line I'd bought. It's a soft cord in a bright orange colour, and not nearly as heavy as the 10 metre tape I've been using. Best of all though I can manage both the line and my walking pole which I can't do with the more bulky 10 metre line.

I'm delighted because I now have the option of walking the boys together on 5 metre lines but without my walking pole or one by one, with it, on a 15 metre line. My end objective being to have them both off leash when we go for walks along the cart track behind my house, but we (or more accurately I) haven't quite got there yet.

Some photos of the lights of my life


----------



## O2.0

ForestWomble said:


> The emergency vet called me back, said no walks, make sure he rests and keep an eye on him, if he's still limping by Monday get him checked at my normal vets.


Healing vibes to Bungo, hopefully it's just a blip and he'll be fine soon


----------



## ForestWomble

O2.0 said:


> Healing vibes to Bungo, hopefully it's just a blip and he'll be fine soon


Thank you 

I'm feeling fairly certain he just pulled a muscle slightly, he's walking on the leg more and more as the days going on, such a relief.


----------



## MissKittyKat

We've just been for a walk in our local park and I plonked myself down to take some pictures.

Didn't quite get my timing right on some!


----------



## O2.0

Penny can forgive the cooler mornings as long as there is a good walk in the woods 

I love this one, as soon as she hears the cue she speeds up, excited to comply. Makes me happy


----------



## Lurcherlad

ForestWomble said:


> Thank you
> 
> I'm feeling fairly certain he just pulled a muscle slightly, he's walking on the leg more and more as the days going on, such a relief.


Good signs that you are right … sending positive vibes though


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Lovely woodland walk on Friday, Calke Abbey, National Trust, loads of squirrels kept Dan on his toes (he was on the flexi lead), in one clearing there were three squirrels he didn't know which one to go for first they move so fast and he's no chance catching one, but he doesn't know that and will always go as far as the lead will let him! 
Followed by an excellent coffee in the courtyard and before we left for home we had a look through the fence at the deer grazing in the park, they were far enough away for Dan to be interested and he had a staring competition with this one until it became bored and wondered off. Dan was so good though and just sat relaxed watching, the squirrels must have taken all his strength.
.







.


----------



## ForestWomble

Lurcherlad said:


> Good signs that you are right … sending positive vibes though


Thank you.

Hasn't limped so far today, will see how he does with a little mooch later.


----------



## pinklizzy

I decided to make a cake ready for after school today, not sure what's more difficult-when I used to bake with them as toddlers or doing it with a tiny dog attached to a lead at my waist!


----------



## O2.0

Penny does have fun at practice


----------



## Beth78

O2.0 said:


> Penny does have fun at practice


I love the little sneeze and shake off, so cute.


----------



## Kaily

Lovely Autumnal Sunshine yesterday.


----------



## Lyracollie

So after 7 years of attempting to cut Lyra's nails without her throwing a tantrum and attempting murder of the clippers I've finally figured out the quickest way to go about it, which unfortunately for me involves praising her in the most embarrassingly high pitched voice imaginable and shovelling treats down her face at all times. 

I have no clue why she's so bad about her nails being trimmed, I conditioned her to it as a puppy and she was always great about it and then one day she just decided it's the worst torture possible, I've never once even cut her quick.


----------



## rottiemum

Lyracollie said:


> So after 7 years of attempting to cut Lyra's nails without her throwing a tantrum and attempting murder of the clippers I've finally figured out the quickest way to go about it, which unfortunately for me involves praising her in the most embarrassingly high pitched voice imaginable and shovelling treats down her face at all times.
> 
> I have no clue why she's so bad about her nails being trimmed, I conditioned her to it as a puppy and she was always great about it and then one day she just decided it's the worst torture possible, I've never once even cut her quick.


I can usually get Chase's nails by giving him a plate smeared with cheese.
It's worked before for cleaning his ears too, but he's now decided that's not good enough. I had to pop his muzzle on to get his ears the other day!


----------



## O2.0

Lyracollie said:


> So after 7 years of attempting to cut Lyra's nails without her throwing a tantrum and attempting murder of the clippers I've finally figured out the quickest way to go about it, which unfortunately for me involves praising her in the most embarrassingly high pitched voice imaginable and shovelling treats down her face at all times.
> 
> I have no clue why she's so bad about her nails being trimmed, I conditioned her to it as a puppy and she was always great about it and then one day she just decided it's the worst torture possible, I've never once even cut her quick.


I had just updated the nail trimming thread with Penny's progress from hag nails to normal dog nails. 
She's such a fidget monkey I've decided that holding her and getting on with it is the best route. We've been desensitizing for a year, she's not afraid of the nail grinder at all, she doesn't dislike it, she comes running whenever I get it out. I think she's just excited to get treats 

But her nails are down to an acceptable length and most importantly don't scratch me when she jumps up on my bare legs, so it's all good


----------



## Magyarmum

Lyracollie said:


> So after 7 years of attempting to cut Lyra's nails without her throwing a tantrum and attempting murder of the clippers I've finally figured out the quickest way to go about it, which unfortunately for me involves praising her in the most embarrassingly high pitched voice imaginable and shovelling treats down her face at all times.
> 
> I have no clue why she's so bad about her nails being trimmed, I conditioned her to it as a puppy and she was always great about it and then one day she just decided it's the worst torture possible, I've never once even cut her quick.


Gwylim hates me doing anything to his paws and nails but will stand there quietly whilst his groomer, any of the vets or his trainer work on them


----------



## Lyracollie

Nice to hear I'm not the only one with a drama queen. 
Thankfully Pippa on the other hand is a poised lady about it and will happily give you her paw when she sees the clippers.

Speaking of Pippa - she's been complimented on nearly all of our walks this week on how well mannered she is. I'm still not used to having a dog I can take anywhere and know she'll behave, I'm always on alert because of Lyra's reactivity and anxiety but I think I might start taking Pippa with me on some solo trips since it's nice to bring a dog along on days out sometimes.


----------



## Magyarmum

Lyracollie said:


> Nice to hear I'm not the only one with a drama queen.
> Thankfully Pippa on the other hand is a poised lady about it and will happily give you her paw when she sees the clippers.
> 
> Speaking of Pippa - she's been complimented on nearly all of our walks this week on how well mannered she is. I'm still not used to having a dog I can take anywhere and know she'll behave, I'm always on alert because of Lyra's reactivity and anxiety but I think I might start taking Pippa with me on some solo trips since it's nice to bring a dog along on days out sometimes.


I often walk my two separately. Gwylim, even though he can be a bit reactive is an absolute joy to take on a walk. Grisha on the other hand can be a pain in the butt because he faffs around and will often stop and stare into space. As a result you get nowhere fast walking him.


----------



## catz4m8z

O2.0 said:


> Penny does have fun at practice


I recognize that 'throw yourself to the ground and wiggle' move! Every single single walk Hannah has to leap onto her bed and squirm and wriggle around like that for about 5 minutes...presumably coz her harness messed up her fur!LOL



Magyarmum said:


> Gwylim hates me doing anything to his paws and nails but will stand there quietly whilst his groomer, any of the vets or his trainer work on them


Heidi is also a massive drama queen about her nails and wont let me do them. We go to the vets where they take her out back as she will even fidget and create a fuss if Im in the same room. It would be impossible for me to try and hold her still by myself and do them.

Just wondering today about the percentage of my neighbours who know my dogs names from hearing me call them in.....Im going with Alfie-100%, Hannah-50%, Adam-20%, Heidi-5%. Basically Heidi really isnt very outdoorsy at all and Alf is a little s***!!LOL:Hilarious


----------



## Canine K9

Does anyone else's dog do this? He'll wait for me to recall him so he gets a treat 





(sorry for the atrocious filming!)


----------



## Kaily

Canine K9 said:


> Does anyone else's dog do this? He'll wait for me to recall him so he gets a treat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (sorry for the atrocious filming!)


He is very cute.


----------



## MissKittyKat

I've taken the same photo, in the same spot, at the same time, for the last 3 years and it never stops being beautiful.


----------



## DanWalkersmum

MissKittyKat said:


> I've taken the same photo, in the same spot, at the same time, for the last 3 years and it never stops being beautiful.
> 
> View attachment 477198


Don't you just love the sunset though? It's different everytime too, never get tired of sunset pictures, even if they are in the same spot


----------



## Kaily

DanWalkersmum said:


> Don't you just love the sunset though? It's different everytime too, never get tired of sunset pictures, even if they are in the same spot


And it's free.


----------



## O2.0

Canine K9 said:


> Does anyone else's dog do this? He'll wait for me to recall him so he gets a treat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (sorry for the atrocious filming!)


Penny is not that subtle. If she wants something she'll jump up on my leg and paddle her feet - as if I don't notice her wet paws on my bare legs


----------



## margy

I've just seen Many Tears rescue asking for volunteers to go and help them bath and brush dogs that have been taken in.They are struggling to cope.On one photo was the sweetest looking little Cavalier. I'd be there in a heartbeat if they were nearer to me.


----------



## Kaily

margy said:


> I've just seen Many Tears rescue asking for volunteers to go and help them bath and brush dogs that have been taken in.They are struggling to cope.On one photo was the sweetest looking little Cavalier. I'd be there in a heartbeat if they were nearer to me.


Maybe you should rescue her instead.


----------



## Magyarmum

It started to pour with rain on the way back from town. The chauffeur/ goffer/ chief bottle washer got soaked getting all the groceries out of the boot of the car whilst the Schnauzer boys supervised from inside the nice warm car!


----------



## rottiemum

Chase was really good yesterday. Out on the long line, practicing recall, never went too far from me.
Had training class, got a gold star for loose lead walking. Settled well after we got home...
Then bedtime...decided he'd been good enough and it was time to be a d*ck. 
Grabbed a torch off the side, took ages to get it off him; then grabbed and destroyed the tv remote. 
Got put on his lead and taken to bed.
Then at 4:30 am he started barking - we both jumped out of bed thinking we must be getting robbed...But it was more like he had been dreaming and he woke himself up barking! :Hilarious
I've had to order a new remote today.
This dog is expensive.


----------



## Magyarmum

rottiemum said:


> Chase was really good yesterday. Out on the long line, practicing recall, never went too far from me.
> Had training class, got a gold star for loose lead walking. Settled well after we got home...
> Then bedtime...decided he'd been good enough and it was time to be a d*ck.
> Grabbed a torch off the side, took ages to get it off him; then grabbed and destroyed the tv remote.
> Got put on his lead and taken to bed.
> Then at 4:30 am he started barking - we both jumped out of bed thinking we must be getting robbed...But it was more like he had been dreaming and he woke himself up barking! :Hilarious
> I've had to order a new remote today.
> This dog is expensive.


I've got one that growls and barks in his sleep waking Gwylim and me up. It's so annoying because then Gwylim starts grumbling under his breath and it takes me ages to get back to sleep. Naturally the offending dog is oblivious to everything because he's still fast asleep!


----------



## rottiemum

Magyarmum said:


> I've got one that growls and barks in his sleep waking Gwylim and me up. It's so annoying because then Gwylim starts grumbling under his breath and it takes me ages to get back to sleep. Naturally the offending dog is oblivious to everything because he's still fast asleep!


He has howled in his sleep a couple of times. Never heard anything like it!
This is the 1st time he's woken himself up. He went right back to sleep.


----------



## MissKittyKat

DanWalkersmum said:


> Don't you just love the sunset though? It's different everytime too, never get tired of sunset pictures, even if they are in the same spot


Thankyou. I love this time of the year. The pics are all in fact sunrises.

All the same but so different x


----------



## DanWalkersmum

We met a couple of miniature schanuzers tonight, a salt and pepper eight year old and a 15 week old pure black puppy. I am so puppy broody! I thought the pup was a poodle mix though, absolutely gorgeous, and both were very friendly. I've only ever seen standard schnauzers in the flesh before and love them.


----------



## Boxer123

DanWalkersmum said:


> We met a couple of miniature schanuzers tonight, a salt and pepper eight year old and a 15 week old pure black puppy. I am so puppy broody! I thought the pup was a poodle mix though, absolutely gorgeous, and both were very friendly. I've only ever seen standard schnauzers in the flesh before and love them.


Dan would love a little brother


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Boxer123 said:


> Dan would love a little brother


Do you know what, he did like the pup so..............


----------



## Jason25

We made the most of the nice weather, it looks like it changing now. We are looking forward to getting on dartmoor this weekend, hopefully it's wet, misty but not too cold :Hilarious


----------



## Kaily

Alfie and Daisy relaxing while waiting for the rain to stop.


----------



## Boxer123

Kaily said:


> Alfie and Daisy relaxing while waiting for the rain to stop.
> 
> View attachment 477238
> 
> 
> View attachment 477239


So comfy bless them. Is Daisy coming out more now ?


----------



## Boxer123

The true face of madness


----------



## Kaily

Boxer123 said:


> So comfy bless them. Is Daisy coming out more now ?


Yes she does, but under the bed is still her favourite place in the world. The other day she was off colour and she didn't get up at all, apart from a quick wee in the garden. She manages to carry her little lunch bowl up there and all her chews are taken up there too.


----------



## Arny

Tilly didn't have the best day yesterday.
There's a field with sheep in now and they've put up that electric fence tape.
The path they've created is quite narrow and I wasn't paying attention and Tilly went to sniff the edge of the path and got shocked, she shot under the fence (on lead).
Her little face just told you she knew what was coming again to get back to us.


----------



## Beth78

Arny said:


> Tilly didn't have the best day yesterday.
> There's a field with sheep in now and they've put up that electric fence tape.
> The path they've created is quite narrow and I wasn't paying attention and Tilly went to sniff the edge of the path and got shocked, she shot under the fence (on lead).
> Her little face just told you she knew what was coming again to get back to us.


Oh no poor Tilly, it's the worst feeling when they are in pain. I hope no other dogs have to experience that.

On our usual group walk this morning we took our usual route and in one part of meadowland they have put fences an a gate up, so we are wondering if they are moving sheep or cows in. It would be abit of a shame if they are as some of the dogs (and humans) find farm animals dificult, especially big curious cows.
So we might have to plot another walk in the future.

Whisp is getting ready for the colder weather with a new coat (t shirt).
Haven't road tested it yet but it should fit over her harness nicely, should take the edge of a chilly wind.


----------



## Jason25

Why don't people keep their dogs on a leads when walking in lanes.. I'm driving up a lane, woman in the middle of the road sees us and runs behind a car with two little dogs following off leash. I see all them get behind a parked car thinking great she must have hold of them, as I drive past one of the dogs runs from behind the car beelining to the side of mine. How on earth it didn't go under my back wheel I don't know.

Kind of just seen red after that, undone the window and started shouting to her to put her dogs on leads in not a polite way


----------



## Lurcherlad

Jason25 said:


> Why don't people keep their dogs on a leads when walking in lanes.. I'm driving up a lane, woman in the middle of the road sees us and runs behind a car with two little dogs following off leash. I see all them get behind a parked car thinking great she must have hold of them, as I drive past one of the dogs runs from behind the car beelining to the side of mine. How on earth it didn't go under my back wheel I don't know.
> 
> Kind of just seen red after that, undone the window and started shouting to her to put her dogs on leads in not a polite way


One owner round here actually told me it's his dog's Sunday treat to walk up the lane without his lead on …. 

I think I replied something like "won't be much of a treat when it all goes wrong and he runs in front of a car" 

Just why?


----------



## Jason25

Lurcherlad said:


> One owner round here actually told me it's his dog's Sunday treat to walk up the lane without his lead on ….
> 
> I think I replied something like "won't be much of a treat when it all goes wrong and he runs in front of a car"
> 
> Just why?


It made me feel sick, I don't understand people's logic sometimes.. It could of been his final treat:Facepalm

Yesterday turned out good though, we rented the field for an hour, lots of zoomies from daisy


----------



## Boxer123

The boxer boys work tirelessly from 8am to 5pm guarding the house and garden but what do you do when the predator comes out at night ?


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 477323
> The boxer boys work tirelessly from 8am to 5pm guarding the house and garden but what do you do when the predator comes out at night ?


Holey Moley!


----------



## Magyarmum

So yesterday afternoon I took the plunge and let the Schnauzer boys run loose in the top half of my land. Didn't go quite as expected because neither of them would leave my side. Maybe they thought I was going to go off and leave them behind? Took us a long time to go nowhere fast so in the end I gave up and decided to walk them separately up the road.










I made the mistake of taking Grisha first and as always the stubborn little creature went on strike as soon as he realised we were heading home! It's something he doesn't do if I take him after Gwylim because he knows he won't be taken into the house if he goes second. Treats, forget them, sweet talking him didn't work either, so just stood there and said nothing , until he got fed up of sitting there ignoring me!










Gwylim bless him is such a delight to take for a walk unlike his fatso brother. We had a quick whizz round the village green and a walk down the road before coming back home.



















.


----------



## Teddy-dog

Second class back at agility on Thursday and Ted loved it again! He was SO excited and was amazing! He had so much drive it was great!


----------



## O2.0

Oh look at Ted go! He really does love it doesn't he?


----------



## Kaily

Well done Teddy. He is making it look easy.

I love agility, Alfie wasn't as keen. He liked it but not every week and wouldn't work forwards, kept waiting for me.


----------



## Teddy-dog

O2.0 said:


> Oh look at Ted go! He really does love it doesn't he?


 He does! I'm so impressed with him. After a year and a half off and we went back and he just remembered everything (I need some work though :Hilarious). He knew to settle on his mat and he is barely distracted by the other dogs when waiting his turn and he just seems to be loving doing the job at the moment


----------



## Teddy-dog

Kaily said:


> Well done Teddy. He is making it look easy.
> 
> I love agility, Alfie wasn't as keen. He liked it but not every week and wouldn't work forwards, kept waiting for me.


Ahhh bless him! He did well! We did a lot of work on handling at beginning of our classes. The trainer is very geared towards everyone (eventually) being able to handle their dog at a distance so everyone can be as quick as possible :Hilarious

Teddy loves running around full pelt when he gets the chance so I think it suits him as he can just lock on and go!


----------



## Kaily

Teddy-dog said:


> Teddy loves running around full pelt when he gets the chance so I think it suits him as he can just lock on and go!


Perfect for Agility!


----------



## Jason25

Watching me cut the chews up :Hilarious


----------



## Kaily

Ha ha, she got used to the dog flap then.


----------



## Magyarmum

Yebo! Iz got Schnauzer super stars!

Took Gwylim for a walk on the 15 metre line along the cart track and used the opportunity to practice his recall.

100% perfect!


















Then took the norti boy into the top half of my land. No problem today with him not wanting to go home because he was second (rolls eyes)










Could only give him 99.95% because he hesitated a second until his hooman pretended she was eating his treats. He then arrived to claim them with lightening speed.


----------



## Beth78

Whisp loves a trachea but it really does stink epressed


----------



## LinznMilly

Not sure if this should be in its own thread or not, but we'll see...

I heard a particularly harrowing story this morning. 

A man, who, I think, is my mum's window cleaner (either that, or he cuts her grass for her) was telling her about a pair of dogs that have caught and killed 5 cats in the local area.  Another cat escaped with relatively minor puncture wounds by scrambling up a tree. 

Not sure on breed or size of the dogs involved, but he tried to save one of the victims by picking her up, getting scratched and bitten by the attacking dogs in the process. He had a large gash on the side of his face, and at least 2 fingers in bandages. He took the cat to the PDSA, but it couldn't be saved.  Not sure where the dog owner was. He never said.

Dogs are to be destroyed today. 

Owner of the dogs lives 1/3 of a mile away. 

Such a tragedy all round. Those poor cats. It's dreadful to think how much they must have suffered... But also, poor dogs, because once again, they pay for their owner's irresponsibility with their lives. 

It also brought back a frightening encounter we had with a whippet or lurcher (about the same size as Milly, so not a greyhound) last night. That dog was off leash, growled and charged. I picked Honey up. Owner said "It's alright, he wouldn't hurt them - just thought it (Honey) was a cat." Oh, well, that's alright then.  unch 

My legs were like paper all the way home.


----------



## O2.0

LinznMilly said:


> Not sure if this should be in its own thread or not, but we'll see...
> 
> I heard a particularly harrowing story this morning.
> 
> A man, who, I think, is my mum's window cleaner (either that, or he cuts her grass for her) was telling her about a pair of dogs that have caught and killed 5 cats in the local area.  Another cat escaped with relatively minor puncture wounds by scrambling up a tree.
> 
> Not sure on breed or size of the dogs involved, but he tried to save one of the victims by picking her up, getting scratched and bitten by the attacking dogs in the process. He had a large gash on the side of his face, and at least 2 fingers in bandages. He took the cat to the PDSA, but it couldn't be saved.  Not sure where the dog owner was. He never said.
> 
> Dogs are to be destroyed today.
> 
> Owner of the dogs lives 1/3 of a mile away.
> 
> Such a tragedy all round. Those poor cats. It's dreadful to think how much they must have suffered... But also, poor dogs, because once again, they pay for their owner's irresponsibility with their lives.
> 
> It also brought back a frightening encounter we had with a whippet or lurcher (about the same size as Milly, so not a greyhound) last night. That dog was off leash, growled and charged. I picked Honey up. Owner said "It's alright, he wouldn't hurt them - just thought it (Honey) was a cat." Oh, well, that's alright then.  unch
> 
> My legs were like paper all the way home.


Most of my dogs over the years would kill a cat given half the chance. I don't fault a dog for being a dog, but how on earth is a dog in the position to kill neighborhood cats over and over again?

I was just reading on our local National Parks page about a bear attack that started when an unleashed dog ran up to the bear barking. The bear said f-you and your family and attacked them all. Now the bear has to be euthanized. 
Now they're arguing in the comments whether that area is off-leash or not. It doesn't matter. If your dog is going to charge a bear and not recall, the dog shouldn't be off leash whether it's allowed or not.

All around people just need to be more responsible with their pets.


----------



## Jason25

Kaily said:


> Ha ha, she got used to the dog flap then.


Yeah she got the hang of it pretty fast, I think within a few days she was going in and out without treats.

A white screen goes over the flap at night so nothing can come in and she can't get out, she knows not to bother trying to go through it and will paw at it in the morning if I haven't removed it when making my coffee :Hilarious

Neighbours said they haven't heard anything during the day while I'm working so I take it she's behaving


----------



## LinznMilly

O2.0 said:


> Most of my dogs over the years would kill a cat given half the chance. I don't fault a dog for being a dog, but how on earth is a dog in the position to kill neighborhood cats over and over again?
> 
> I was just reading on our local National Parks page about a bear attack that started when an unleashed dog ran up to the bear barking. The bear said f-you and your family and attacked them all. Now the bear has to be euthanized.
> Now they're arguing in the comments whether that area is off-leash or not. It doesn't matter. If your dog is going to charge a bear and not recall, the dog shouldn't be off leash whether it's allowed or not.
> 
> All around people just need to be more responsible with their pets.


I know Milly would certainly kill a cat, if given the chance, and even Honey likes trying to chase them (and birds). I was in a state of shock this morning, I think. Cat owner was telling mum, because she has 2 cats of her own, so he was apparently warning her... but why, if the dogs are going to be destroyed, and my mum is another half mile away in the opposite direction?  Or is he just warning her about dogs in general?

And, I've no idea what time it was when this happened, but I never heard a thing, and it took place just across the road from me.

Poor bear, too. Another animal paying the price for human stupidity.


----------



## Magyarmum

Just for a change I thought I'd post a photo of my special boy instead of his norti bruvver (that I luv to bits)


----------



## rottiemum

We went to the private field today.
Chase had a much needed hour of chasing his ball. They must be raking in the money - they have 3 huge fields where we usually go and now they have 2 more opened - about 10 minutes closer for us.
We went to the new one and you can tell they're going to eventually have 4 there. And they're putting in floodlights at the new location so they can stay open later.
They are so nice - i don't mind paying for such great locations and huge fields to run around! 
So he should be nice and tired tonight!


----------



## Jason25

Her favourite thing to do these days is sniff out critters. She's never found anything but really does enjoy it :Hilarious


----------



## Boxer123

Just found myself discussing when I should put the washing in this week with the boxers :Hilarious


----------



## Lurcherlad

Boxer123 said:


> Just found myself discussing when I should put the washing in this week with the boxers :Hilarious


Er … yeah!

I ran everything past Jack 

He was a good listener


----------



## Boxer123

Lurcherlad said:


> Er … yeah!
> 
> I ran everything past Jack
> 
> He was a good listener


The are we definitely have the laundry issue sorted. 
Time for walkies.


----------



## Arny

The sun before the rain.


----------



## Magyarmum

Arny said:


> The sun before the rain.
> View attachment 477519
> 
> View attachment 477520


My favourite young lady, the delightful Tilly!

She looks happy bless her..


----------



## Kaily

That cow picture would make a great jigsaw puzzle.


----------



## catz4m8z

LinznMilly said:


> I know Milly would certainly kill a cat, if given the chance, and even Honey likes trying to chase them (and birds).
> Poor bear, too. Another animal paying the price for human stupidity.


Def must be more of a worry if you have big dogs with high prey drives. My lot would def like to chase a cat but only if it runs, the second it looks like the cat might stand its ground they apparently turn invisible coz my dogs cant seem to see them anymore.
They mostly just ignore them to the point Ive stood whilst my 2 dogs and 2 strange cats were all lined up together sniffing a particularly interested binbag! Even the dog who is most likely to get beaten up by a cat (Alfie, and yes he would lose in a cat fight!) recently came on one sitting 2ft away on a doorstep and he just snorted at it and wandered off.

I agree about the poor bear as well. I dont get how people just let their dogs run amok. Even if they dont care about other peoples pets or livestock then surely they care about their own pets, even if its just financial cost if they are injured.:Bored

We switched things up on our walk today as Hannah decided she wouldnt walk with Adam like usual and wanted to go out second with Alfie instead. No problem walking Adam and Heidi as Heidi was happy to slow her roll and potter along with Adam.
Didnt work quite as well with slowpoke Hannah and speed demon Alfie though....I wound up with one as far in front as possible and the other trailing as far behind as possible!LOL


----------



## Arny

Magyarmum said:


> She looks happy bless her..


Aww, that means a lot. I hope so!
She's slowed down quite a bit but doing well at the moment.


Kaily said:


> That cow picture would make a great jigsaw puzzle.


All that sky and grass.


----------



## Kaily

Arny said:


> Aww, that means a lot. I hope so!
> She's slowed down quite a bit but doing well at the moment.
> 
> All that sky and grass.


It's a lovely pic, beautiful colours.


----------



## Boxer123

What a day ! Not been happy with the rain but we have had fun at the woods.


----------



## DanWalkersmum

It's been a while, but the muddy walk season is upon us! The boggy area by the path of the country park is always a favourite (we avoid in winter now) and yesterday it caught us by surprise, it's been so wet lately, it's waterlogged already. Needless to say Dan went full pelt through it, loving every minute, so funny to watch and funnily enough he wasn't muddy either.  Didn't take my phone so no pics


----------



## Jason25

I like a routine on work mornings and 4.30 is the time we go for a walk. 
Me at 4.30 telling daisy it's time for walkies. 
Daisy: zzzz
I think fine, no walk this morning, continue getting stuff ready. 
Daisy at 4.45, sits next to chair waiting to be walked. 

Me: :Shifty

So yes I'm now walking the dog and running late :Facepalm:Hilarious

I think it's time for a job change, I'm going to work when it's dark and getting back when it's dark. I miss spending time with daisy :Shy


----------



## Boxer123

Jason25 said:


> I like a routine on work mornings and 4.30 is the time we go for a walk.
> Me at 4.30 telling daisy it's time for walkies.
> Daisy: zzzz
> I think fine, no walk this morning, continue getting stuff ready.
> Daisy at 4.45, sits next to chair waiting to be walked.
> 
> Me: :Shifty
> 
> So yes I'm now walking the dog and running late :Facepalm:Hilarious
> 
> I think it's time for a job change, I'm going to work when it's dark and getting back when it's dark. I miss spending time with daisy :Shy


You do work some hours is that everyday ? Worse in the winter when it's dark.


----------



## rottiemum

Anyone want a rottie? This dog will be the death of me...

Took him out on his long line. All Good, practicing recall, etc. Came back through the woods. All good.
Got to the big field.
Usually I put him on his short lead as soon as we come out of the woods because of his tendency to lunge at cars, even though the road is pretty far.
I let him go a little father than normal. As I was reaching for him to put on the short lead, a car went by.
He pulled the lead from my hand and ran.
Through the field, next to the road.
I'm running and shouting. Car goes around bend, he stops. Nearly came back to me when another car came the other way. Thankfully slowly, because he ran straight for it. She stopped. He finally ran to me like this is a great game!
I yelled my apologies and got his short lead on and marched home.
We got back half an hour ago and my heart rate is still elevated. Just about stopped shaking.
My fault for not putting him straight on the short lead. :Banghead
And he's got training class tonight...where he will be good as gold. :Bag


----------



## Boxer123

rottiemum said:


> Anyone want a rottie? This dog will be the death of me...
> 
> Took him out on his long line. All Good, practicing recall, etc. Came back through the woods. All good.
> Got to the big field.
> Usually I put him on his short lead as soon as we come out of the woods because of his tendency to lunge at cars, even though the road is pretty far.
> I let him go a little father than normal. As I was reaching for him to put on the short lead, a car went by.
> He pulled the lead from my hand and ran.
> Through the field, next to the road.
> I'm running and shouting. Car goes around bend, he stops. Nearly came back to me when another car came the other way. Thankfully slowly, because he ran straight for it. She stopped. He finally ran to me like this is a great game!
> I yelled my apologies and got his short lead on and marched home.
> We got back half an hour ago and my heart rate is still elevated. Just about stopped shaking.
> My fault for not putting him straight on the short lead. :Banghead
> And he's got training class tonight...where he will be good as gold. :Bag


Oh no I bet you were terrified! Chase that is naughty boy (loki says sounds like best fun)


----------



## rottiemum

Boxer123 said:


> Oh no I bet you were terrified! Chase that is naughty boy (loki says sounds like best fun)


I only realised when I had him back that I had tears running down my face. I was so glad the car was going slow. Some people really go too fast. 
Loki would have loved it!
Chase is of course sleeping now...


----------



## Lurcherlad

Horrifying experience 

Glad you got him back safe


----------



## rottiemum

Lurcherlad said:


> Horrifying experience
> 
> Glad you got him back safe


Thank you.

My husband just said maybe he's got it out of his system now that he's 'caught' one...


----------



## Kaily

Yikes, scary stuff. Thank goodness he is home sleeping safe and sound now. Silly boy. I hope your nerves recover quickly.


----------



## rottiemum

Kaily said:


> Yikes, scary stuff. Thank goodness he is home sleeping safe and sound now. Silly boy. I hope your nerves recover quickly.


Thank you. 
Yes, wine will be required later!


----------



## Magyarmum

rottiemum said:


> Anyone want a rottie? This dog will be the death of me...
> 
> Took him out on his long line. All Good, practicing recall, etc. Came back through the woods. All goodGot to the big field.
> Usually I put him on his short lead as soon as we come out of the woods because of his tendency to lunge at cars, even though the road is pretty far.
> I let him go a little father than normal. As I was reaching for him to put on the short lead, a car went by.
> He pulled the lead from my hand and ran.
> Through the field, next to the road.
> I'm running and shouting. Car goes around bend, he stops. Nearly came back to me when another car came the other way. Thankfully slowly, because he ran straight for it. She stopped. He finally ran to me like this is a great game!
> I yelled my apologies and got his short lead on and marched home.
> We got back half an hour ago and my heart rate is still elevated. Just about stopped shaking.
> My fault for not putting him straight on the short lead. :Banghead
> And he's got training class tonight...where he will be good as gold. :Bag


you have my heartfelt sympathy! Chloe my tiny Tibetan Spaniel was an escape artist par excellence who thought running away was terrific fun. She once ran hell for leather after the dustcart which was reversing towards her. Being tiny there was no way to see her and I managed to grab her before it ran over both of us. On another occasion she was prancing around in the middle of the main road as a bus was bearing down on her and I'm standing in the middle of the road frantically waving my arms to get him to stop. Fortunately she did show a modicum of sense and ran to me.

Looking back on some of her antics it's amazing I survived to tell the tale


----------



## rottiemum

Magyarmum said:


> you have my heartfelt sympathy! Chloe my tiny Tibetan Spaniel was an escape artist par excellence who thought running away was terrific fun. She once ran hell for leather after the dustcart which was reversing towards her. Being tiny there was no way to see her and I managed to grab her before it ran over both of us. On another occasion she was prancing around in the middle of the main road as a bus was bearing down on her and I'm standing in the middle of the road frantically waving my arms to get him to stop. Fortunately she did show a modicum of sense and ran to me.
> 
> Looking back on some of her antics it's amazing I survived to tell the tale


Honestly, they like to scare us!
That's a few more grey hairs on my head!


----------



## O2.0

rottiemum said:


> Anyone want a rottie? This dog will be the death of me...
> 
> Took him out on his long line. All Good, practicing recall, etc. Came back through the woods. All good.
> Got to the big field.
> Usually I put him on his short lead as soon as we come out of the woods because of his tendency to lunge at cars, even though the road is pretty far.
> I let him go a little father than normal. As I was reaching for him to put on the short lead, a car went by.
> He pulled the lead from my hand and ran.
> Through the field, next to the road.
> I'm running and shouting. Car goes around bend, he stops. Nearly came back to me when another car came the other way. Thankfully slowly, because he ran straight for it. She stopped. He finally ran to me like this is a great game!
> I yelled my apologies and got his short lead on and marched home.
> We got back half an hour ago and my heart rate is still elevated. Just about stopped shaking.
> My fault for not putting him straight on the short lead. :Banghead
> And he's got training class tonight...where he will be good as gold. :Bag


Oof!! They do like to give us heart failure don't they?
Glad all's well that ends well


----------



## Jason25

Boxer123 said:


> You do work some hours is that everyday ? Worse in the winter when it's dark.


Yeah at the moment I'm doing around 12 hours a day Tuesday - Saturday and every other Monday. With winter on its way I might just stick it out for the next few months, not going to miss doing much when it's dark after work and just save the money for me and daisy to go travelling next year


----------



## Bracken&co

What happened to the harness thread?


----------



## Magyarmum

Hello to all my fellow hooman owners! The norti one and me would like some advice how to deal with ours We know she's old and set in her ways, but just lately she been testing our patience to the limit. Yesterday was the final straw! 

On our way back home from the vet she had something called a "puncture" whatever that is and had to stop at a petrol station to get the car tyre changed only to discover she didn't have a spare. (I ask you how irresponsible can you be)? Anyway they had to call a tow truck to take our car to the Gumi shop to get a new tyre put on. And what do you think she did? Left us in the car without a by your leave to be hauled backwards, then upwards onto the back of this truck! The indignity of trying to keep your balance and we had no idea whether we were supposed to bark at the man who climbed in the car! So I said to the norti one, as hers not told us what to do let's pretend to be asleep so we can say we never noticed anything! 

When we got to the Gumi shop we nearly fell off our seats again getting the car onto the floor. Then for the next ten minutes lots of disconcerting banging and whirling noises changing the tyres. By this time we felt we'd been so good that when a young man wearing a hoodie climbed in the car we couldn't resist barking just a little bit. He laughed and didn't take us seriously, just told us what good boys we were!

The norti one and me are really cross with her, How dare she undermine our confidence by telling people we're not "harrap" (vicious) We know we're not but that's not the impression we like to put over for goodness sake. We Schnauzers have our pride! We're not sure whether we should consider rehoming her or putting her on medication or finding a behaviourist to help retrain her. All we know is that we've got to do something about her.

Any advice would be gratefully received.

.


----------



## O2.0

Oh goodness Magyarmum glad all is okay!!

I had one of those "seemed like a good idea at the time" moments yesterday. We had the XC kids doing sprints and Penny thought it would be fun to run with them, then that turned in to chasing one here and there, which the kids loved and then that turned in to seeing who could outrun Penny (she's faster than you would think) and anyway, she got lots of reinforcement for chasing kids. Which is fun and cute when the kids she's chasing know those are play growls and that she'll stop if they tell her to... But then I wasn't paying attention and she went after an unsuspecting non-XC kid and surprised her (kid laughed but was definitely not expecting the dog to launch herself like that). So yeah... may have to do some training there! :Bag

In other news, kid yoga is progressing well, Penny really gets a kick out of balancing on wobbly kids  
(Another benefit of my nail obsession is that she can do moves like this on bare skin and not leave a mark.)










Last night I lost Penny temporarily, couldn't find her anywhere. Which was weird, because it was dinner time and she's usually even more underfoot than usual when she's expecting dinner. Finally found her :Hilarious


----------



## Boxer123

Magyarmum said:


> Hello to all my fellow hooman owners! The norti one and me would like some advice how to deal with ours We know she's old and set in her ways, but just lately she been testing our patience to the limit. Yesterday was the final straw!
> 
> On our way back home from the vet she had something called a "puncture" whatever that is and had to stop at a petrol station to get the car tyre changed only to discover she didn't have a spare. (I ask you how irresponsible can you be)? Anyway they had to call a tow truck to take our car to the Gumi shop to get a new tyre put on. And what do you think she did? Left us in the car without a by your leave to be hauled backwards, then upwards onto the back of this truck! The indignity of trying to keep your balance and we had no idea whether we were supposed to bark at the man who climbed in the car! So I said to the norti one, as hers not told us what to do let's pretend to be asleep so we can say we never noticed anything!
> 
> When we got to the Gumi shop we nearly fell off our seats again getting the car onto the floor. Then for the next ten minutes lots of disconcerting banging and whirling noises changing the tyres. By this time we felt we'd been so good that when a young man wearing a hoodie climbed in the car we couldn't resist barking just a little bit. He laughed and didn't take us seriously, just told us what good boys we were!
> 
> The norti one and me are really cross with her, How dare she undermine our confidence by telling people we're not "harrap" (vicious) We know we're not but that's not the impression we like to put over for goodness sake. We Schnauzers have our pride! We're not sure whether we should consider rehoming her or putting her on medication or finding a behaviourist to help retrain her. All we know is that we've got to do something about her.
> 
> Any advice would be gratefully received.
> 
> .


This is terrible treatment our hooman says breaking down with boxers is a nightmare of hers. Maybe when she sleeps tonight you tip her up and out? See how she likes being tipped all over the place.


----------



## Boxer123

A stressful day ...


----------



## catz4m8z

rottiemum said:


> He pulled the lead from my hand and ran.


That sounds really scary (Id never catch one of mine if they ran off!):Shy
Although something similar happened today when I was walking Alfie and Heidi. I had them both attached to my walking belt when suddenly Alfs lead just slithered off and dropped on the floor!:Wideyed Luckily I had enough time to quickly lunge forward and step on the end but I have no idea how it came off.
Only thing I can figure is that the clasp is quite easy to open and shut so maybe it caught on my bag somehow and undid itself?
It would be Alfie too....if it was Heidi she would of just kept walking with me.

Had an encounter on one of my other walks that I havent had in a while too today. A lady was beeping and shouting from her car (thought she was waiting for someone TBH) when she cut across the road and informed me she had a new puppy and would I be interested in breeding my dogs!!:Shifty
Well, firstly they are neutered, secondly they are both 13 yrs old, and thirdly whilst Adam is a randy little soul he also has a serious heart condition and that kind of thing could literally kill him!!LOL:Hilarious


----------



## margy

I remember having a heart stopping moment in the woods with Belle, I took my eyes of her for a minute, think I was looking at a bird in a tree and suddenly she was gone. My stomach fell into my feet as I scanned in the distance starting to panic, calling for her. Only to look down behind me and there she was! I was so panicked that I didn't think to just look down, she was gazing up at me wondering why I was calling for her!!


----------



## Boxer123

margy said:


> I remember having a heart stopping moment in the woods with Belle, I took my eyes of her for a minute, think I was looking at a bird in a tree and suddenly she was gone. My stomach fell into my feet as I scanned in the distance starting to panic, calling for her. Only to look down behind me and there she was! I was so panicked that I didn't think to just look down, she was gazing up at me wondering why I was calling for her!!


Loki lost his off lead rights when we were pottering along with Sox he suddenly caught a sniff and was gone. Me and Sox chasing him. He disappeared around the other side of the field nose down. Luckily he spotted Sox and came back as if to get him. Seeing that little boxer butt get smaller and smaller was horrible.


----------



## Teddy-dog

rottiemum said:


> Anyone want a rottie? This dog will be the death of me...
> 
> Took him out on his long line. All Good, practicing recall, etc. Came back through the woods. All good.
> Got to the big field.
> Usually I put him on his short lead as soon as we come out of the woods because of his tendency to lunge at cars, even though the road is pretty far.
> I let him go a little father than normal. As I was reaching for him to put on the short lead, a car went by.
> He pulled the lead from my hand and ran.
> Through the field, next to the road.
> I'm running and shouting. Car goes around bend, he stops. Nearly came back to me when another car came the other way. Thankfully slowly, because he ran straight for it. She stopped. He finally ran to me like this is a great game!
> I yelled my apologies and got his short lead on and marched home.
> We got back half an hour ago and my heart rate is still elevated. Just about stopped shaking.
> My fault for not putting him straight on the short lead. :Banghead
> And he's got training class tonight...where he will be good as gold. :Bag


Oh god! Bet that was scary! Glad all ok then.

Yes Teddy lost his woodland offlead rights when he bogged off after a squirrel and was gone for 20 minutes. A couple came by and said they had seen him still running around like a loony! He eventually made his way back to where I was (not looking for me, just happened to come back while looking for squirrels i think!) so I could grab him. That was when he was really bad with them! He pulled the longline out of my hand a couple of times too and bogged off but wasn't gone as long (and that's when he lost his longline rights). He's getting better so now he's allowed on the longline again but I don't know if I'll ever trust him offlead in the woods!


----------



## rottiemum

Yes, Chase has lost his long line rights anywhere near a road. He's generally ok on it in the woods. I can tell if he gets a scent and starts going a bit deaf that I need to switch his leads.
I don't know if he will ever earn off lead rights! Right now it's not looking like it!


----------



## Boxer123

Teddy-dog said:


> Oh god! Bet that was scary! Glad all ok then.
> 
> Yes Teddy lost his woodland offlead rights when he bogged off after a squirrel and was gone for 20 minutes. A couple came by and said they had seen him still running around like a loony! He eventually made his way back to where I was (not looking for me, just happened to come back while looking for squirrels i think!) so I could grab him. That was when he was really bad with them! He pulled the longline out of my hand a couple of times too and bogged off but wasn't gone as long (and that's when he lost his longline rights). He's getting better so now he's allowed on the longline again but I don't know if I'll ever trust him offlead in the woods!


:Hilarious Oh Teddy you will get one someday.


----------



## Boxer123

rottiemum said:


> Yes, Chase has lost his long line rights anywhere near a road. He's generally ok on it in the woods. I can tell if he gets a scent and starts going a bit deaf that I need to switch his leads.
> I don't know if he will ever earn off lead rights! Right now it's not looking like it!


Loki says free the puppers !


----------



## Teddy-dog

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 477669
> 
> 
> :Hilarious Oh Teddy you will get one someday.


There's one that sometimes comes in the garden now........ think it's teasing him!


----------



## Boxer123

Teddy-dog said:


> There's one that sometimes comes in the garden now........ think it's teasing him!


We had one on the garden they make a really strange noise. Tormenting boxers from a tree.


----------



## Teddy-dog

Boxer123 said:


> We had one on the garden they make a really strange noise. Tormenting boxers from a tree.


They do! We don't even have any trees. It runs along the fenceline!


----------



## Magyarmum

rottiemum said:


> Yes, Chase has lost his long line rights anywhere near a road. He's generally ok on it in the woods. I can tell if he gets a scent and starts going a bit deaf that I need to switch his leads.
> I don't know if he will ever earn off lead rights! Right now it's not looking like it!


Chloe my tiny Tibetan Spaniel never earned any off lead rights. Even though I had a supposedly secure garden, she could climb the fence or burrow under it, so she was kept on a 30 metre long line whenever she was out there. My most heart stopping moment has be with her.

It was late one Boxing Day evening and I was just about to go to bed. It had snowed all day and had brought down my telephone line and it was still snowing a blizzard. There was a knock on my front door.. It was my neighbour who'd come to tell me my son had phoned her, worried that he couldn't get through. As I opened the front door Chloe shot out and disappeared into the snowy night. I rushed after her in my nightie and slippers to find to my horror my neighbour had left both the porch gate and the front gate open.

Chloe was nowhere to be seen and it didn't help because her fur was mainly white and being tiny very hard to spot her in the snow. I was nearly hysterical knowing she couldn't survive very long in the cold, Luckily it was one of the rare occasions when she was sensible. Much to my relief, she suddenly appeared and jumped straight into my arms.


----------



## rottiemum

Magyarmum said:


> Chloe my tiny Tibetan Spaniel never earned any off lead rights. Even though I had a supposedly secure garden, she could climb the fence or burrow under it, so she was kept on a 30 metre long line whenever she was out there. My most heart stopping moment has be with her.
> 
> It was late one Boxing Day evening and I was just about to go to bed. It had snowed all day and had brought down my telephone line and it was still snowing a blizzard. There was a knock on my front door.. It was my neighbour who'd come to tell me my son had phoned her, worried that he couldn't get through. As I opened the front door Chloe shot out and disappeared into the snowy night. I rushed after her in my nightie and slippers to find to my horror my neighbour had left both the porch gate and the front gate open.
> 
> Chloe was nowhere to be seen and it didn't help because her fur was mainly white and being tiny very hard to spot her in the snow. I was nearly hysterical knowing she couldn't survive very long in the cold, Luckily it was one of the rare occasions when she was sensible. Much to my relief, she suddenly appeared and jumped straight into my arms.


Oh how scary!
I had a couple of escape artists years ago.
A rottie boy and a GSD cross Chow (funny cross but she was beautiful). They escaped from my back garden twice. Once I found them in the next door garden (He came straight to me, I had to follow her around with treats).
The other time they were up the road visiting some people who were hanging out in their garage. :Bag


----------



## SbanR

@Magyarmum look what I saw in town today. She's very small. Owner said she just stopped growing.


----------



## Magyarmum

SbanR said:


> @Magyarmum look what I saw in town today. She's very small. Owner said she just stopped growing.
> View attachment 477708
> View attachment 477709


She's beautiful! I'm in love!

I want to kidnap her!

M'boi my first Pei was small. She only weighed 13 kgs which is nearly a kilo less than Grisha.

Thanks for posting the pictures.


----------



## SbanR

Magyarmum said:


> She's beautiful! I'm in love!
> 
> I want to kidnap her!
> 
> M'boi my first Pei was small. She only weighed 13 kgs which is nearly a kilo less than Grisha.
> 
> Thanks for posting the pictures.


She is pretty isn't she. I knew you would love her
How is your norti fatty today?


----------



## Magyarmum

SbanR said:


> She is pretty isn't she. I knew you would love her
> How is your norti fatty today?


Having eaten half my toast and marmalade the norti fatso is now in the garden with his nose stuffed down a hole he's dug.


----------



## O2.0

One of my favorite spots in the woods (Penny makes a cameo  )





And Penny being Penny


----------



## O2.0

I'm so glad we don't have neighbors. 
More possum adventures last night and this dog screams like you're pulling her toenails out one by one because "OMG MOM THEY'RE GETTING AWAY!!!!!" (There were two of them, I think a mama and a baby.) 
Terriers man...


----------



## Kaily

Lovely sunset on a late walk yesterday.


----------



## O2.0

When your butt muscles have butt muscles 










And when mom tries to play with perspective to make you look like a big dog


----------



## lullabydream

O2.0 said:


> I'm so glad we don't have neighbors.
> More possum adventures last night and this dog screams like you're pulling her toenails out one by one because "OMG MOM THEY'RE GETTING AWAY!!!!!" (There were two of them, I think a mama and a baby.)
> Terriers man...


Pigeons here Harley screams over, lockdown meant walking through pigeon heaven.. Good job not many people heard and saw the goddam awful screaming tiny dog. She did make quite a few giggle though!
As you say that's terriers for you!


----------



## Jason25

We were llw training last night, around the block, it was more about getting her focus on me. 

We went past several distractions, a cat, people walking, some guy unloading a tesco food delivery and the car getting all mad that the tesco wagon is blocking the road so attempts to reverse at max speed to prove a point. 

She had a little watch at all of them but we managed to move as soon as I asked every time (biscuits as currency)

Awesome


----------



## Magyarmum

Absolutely no remorse over stealing his hoomans knitting!


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Magyarmum said:


> Absolutely no remorse over stealing his hoomans knitting!
> 
> View attachment 477914


 Norty boy!


----------



## rona

Magyarmum said:


> Absolutely no remorse over stealing his hoomans knitting!
> 
> View attachment 477914


Well, that stupid stuff takes attention away from the important things in life............like himself


----------



## O2.0

I was smart today and brought Penny's flirt pole to XC practice 
Now she has something to chase besides kids - kids running with said flirt pole! Worked out great!

She's got some wheels on her! 

__
http://instagr.am/p/CU54jyXA31J/


----------



## 1507601

Today I learned, from a video on dog massage, that long hair around the paw pads needs trimming! I had no idea. Zhia had quite long fur around hers when she came here and I had never thought that it could be affecting her ability to walk on certain surfaces. So, got some small scissors out and did them as well as I could. She wasn't thrilled, but she was pretty good about it, just a bit of teeth baring and blocking access to her feet. I hope she feels better for it.


----------



## lullabydream

Lucy2020 said:


> Today I learned, from a video on dog massage, that long hair around the paw pads needs trimming! I had no idea. Zhia had quite long fur around hers when she came here and I had never thought that it could be affecting her ability to walk on certain surfaces. So, got some small scissors out and did them as well as I could. She wasn't thrilled, but she was pretty good about it, just a bit of teeth baring and blocking access to her feet. I hope she feels better for it.


The joy of feet trimming.


----------



## Magyarmum

Lucy2020 said:


> Today I learned, from a video on dog massage, that long hair around the paw pads needs trimming! I had no idea. Zhia had quite long fur around hers when she came here and I had never thought that it could be affecting her ability to walk on certain surfaces. So, got some small scissors out and did them as well as I could. She wasn't thrilled, but she was pretty good about it, just a bit of teeth baring and blocking access to her feet. I hope she feels better for it.


I have to trim the fur on Gwylim's paws regularly because the soft undercoat gets matted with tiny seeds, bits of twigs and grass. I usually ask our trainer to help me because it's so much easier and quicker if there are two of you. The last time was after his vet's visit, we stood him on the wall outside and by the time we'd finished had a good handful of matted hair. It's quite noticeable the difference it makes in his walking.


----------



## Magyarmum

O2.0 said:


> I was smart today and brought Penny's flirt pole to XC practice
> Now she has something to chase besides kids - kids running with said flirt pole! Worked out great!
> 
> She's got some wheels on her!
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CU54jyXA31J/


I love watching small dogs run and I'm always amazed how fast they are! Gwylim could easily outrun Georgina and I was surprised to learn that a 4.5 kg Tibbie like Chloe could actually reach a speed of 30 mph but only in short spurts, which no doubt accounts for why I could never catch up with her when she went AWOL


----------



## Magyarmum

rona said:


> Well, that stupid stuff takes attention away from the important things in life............like himself


He'll just have to get used to it because his hooman has decided this winter she'll be doing a lot of knitting. I've bought some wool packages which I'm going to knit into baby clothes to give to my local charities and I've promised my granddaughter I'll make her a blanket for Christmas.

He's normally leaves my things alone but obviously the temptation was too great - lesson learnt!


----------



## O2.0

Magyarmum said:


> I love watching small dogs run and I'm always amazed how fast they are! Gwylim could easily outrun Georgina and I was surprised to learn that a 4.5 kg Tibbie like Chloe could actually reach a speed of 30 mph but only in short spurts, which no doubt accounts for why I could never catch up with her when she went AWOL


Yes, Penny is very fast, no way I'd ever catch her! Why do you think I was so worried about her being okay off leash?!


----------



## Bracken&co

3 weeks ago my staffy puppy weighed 8.5kg. Today, at just over 6 months of age, he weighs 11kg! I’m gobsmacked he’s put on 3.5kg in 3 weeks!


----------



## edinoodle

We had a mantrailing training session last night so I have two very tired pups today  I stayed in the car supervising and entertaining Bumble whilst Bramble strutted her stuff. Apparently she was amazing, my partner and the mantrailing instructor were singing her praises afterwards! It was videoed so I’m just waiting for it to be uploaded so I can gush over her too! She’s only done it a few times but she loves it!


----------



## Teddy-dog

edinoodle said:


> We had a mantrailing training session last night so I have two very tired pups today  I stayed in the car supervising and entertaining Bumble whilst Bramble strutted her stuff. Apparently she was amazing, my partner and the mantrailing instructor were singing her praises afterwards! It was videoed so I'm just waiting for it to be uploaded so I can gush over her too! She's only done it a few times but she loves it!


Awww sounds fab!! I've done a couple of intro courses and really enjoyed it but there's no one round me who does it regularly  sounds like Bramble is a natural!


----------



## edinoodle

Teddy-dog said:


> Awww sounds fab!! I've done a couple of intro courses and really enjoyed it but there's no one round me who does it regularly  sounds like Bramble is a natural!


That's such a shame! It is really fun and it's so good to see Bram have to use her brain and nose to figure out where someone is hiding. I can't wait till she's older to be able to do other sports too, I've seen some of your pictures of Teddy doing canicross and it looks like great fun!


----------



## Kaily

Bumble is a great name @edinoodle


----------



## Boxer123

Some ignorant numpties setting fireworks off scaring my boy


----------



## Teddy-dog

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 478039
> Some ignorant numpties setting fireworks off scaring my boy


oh no poor lad!!


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 478039
> Some ignorant numpties setting fireworks off scaring my boy


No warning when they go off it could be anytime, poor lad, hope you managed to settle him. I reckon that's the reason Dan refuses to go for a walk in the dark,he was terrified last winter when a firework went off not far from where we were walking, dragged me all the way home, just awful. Sadly it's that time of the year again. Am selfishly hoping for rain and gale force winds on October 31st to deter the many trick or treaters, will have to put something on the door to deter them from knocking. It's just too stressful for us they don't realise.


----------



## Boxer123

DanWalkersmum said:


> No warning when they go off it could be anytime, poor lad, hope you managed to settle him. I reckon that's the reason Dan refuses to go for a walk in the dark,he was terrified last winter when a firework went off not far from where we were walking, dragged me all the way home, just awful. Sadly it's that time of the year again. Am selfishly hoping for rain and gale force winds on October 31st to deter the many trick or treaters, will have to put something on the door to deter them from knocking. It's just too stressful for us they don't realise.


He's normally ok with them but he was in a deep sleep and they were really close. He was ok after w cuddle Loki gave them a good telling off.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 478039
> Some ignorant numpties setting fireworks off scaring my boy


Poor boy, there does seem to be a lot around so early this year.


----------



## Lurcherlad

DanWalkersmum said:


> No warning when they go off it could be anytime, poor lad, hope you managed to settle him. I reckon that's the reason Dan refuses to go for a walk in the dark,he was terrified last winter when a firework went off not far from where we were walking, dragged me all the way home, just awful. Sadly it's that time of the year again. Am selfishly hoping for rain and gale force winds on October 31st to deter the many trick or treaters, will have to put something on the door to deter them from knocking. It's just too stressful for us they don't realise.


Jack's BFF greyhound used to be scared of the dark at this time of year … she definitely associated with the start of the firework season 

Have you tried the desensitisation tapes and videos?


----------



## Sarah H

I'm going away for a day in London (us country bumpkins do venture to the city occasionally  ) and of course last night I came home to Puzzle not weight baring on his front leg. Oh great. He'd come in from a run holding it up apparently, but there was no yelp or squeal while he was running around. His wrist joint was definitely the issue, although he did manage to walk about it was clearly painful (mind you, he is a MASSIVE baby and ad to have the puppy needle once when getting his vaccinations as he screamed at the big needle going in ). Gave Metacam and hoped for the best! Phew, this morning he seems almost fine on it. I can now go to London without worrying my dog's foot is going to fall off! Honestly, if it's not one dog it's another!


----------



## edinoodle

Kaily said:


> Bumble is a great name @edinoodle


Thank you  it seems to suit him, he's much more laid back than Bramble although when they're together it's chaos at the moment!


----------



## Doggiedelight

Please help penny...


----------



## edinoodle

Doggiedelight said:


> Please help penny...
> 
> Might not be much help but if your vet won't do a payment plan would it be possible to move to another vets that would? It doesn't seem fair that an ear infection could be left untreated because I'd imagine it's very painful


----------



## SusieRainbow

Doggiedelight said:


> Please help penny...


While I do understand and sympathise I must remind you again that it's against forum rules to ask for money. I'm afraid there can be no exceptions.


----------



## Doggiedelight

edinoodle said:


> Might not be much help but if your vet won't do a payment plan would it be possible to move to another vets that would? It doesn't seem fair that an ear infection could be left untreated because I'd imagine it's very painful


I've phoned round the local vets in Rotherham. None will see her without payment sadly. Pdsa won't help as I'm not on benefits. I feel so guilty


----------



## edinoodle

Doggiedelight said:


> I've phoned round the local vets in Rotherham. None will see her without payment sadly. Pdsa won't help as I'm not on benefits. I feel so guilty


What about dogs trust, blue cross or even some more local charities? Do you have any money you can upfront and pay the rest of on a payment plan? Or as much as it's not ideal do you have a credit card? If not perhaps a visit to a credit union? I used to volunteer in one and they can offer low interest and quick decisions usually


----------



## 1507601

Doggiedelight said:


> I've phoned round the local vets in Rotherham. None will see her without payment sadly. Pdsa won't help as I'm not on benefits. I feel so guilty


Honestly, I would suggest applying for benefits if you're struggling. Obviously I don't know your personal situation so don't know if there's something preventing you but don't let pride get in the way of survival.


----------



## Dog Walker Woman

Doggiedelight said:


> *Please help penny.*..


If you can't get to a vet a home treatment you could try is 'Thornit' .
It is £9.99 and has helped a lot of dogs with various ear problems.
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Thornit-Ear-Powder-20-g/dp/B00560R08Y


----------



## Magyarmum

Dog Walker Woman said:


> If you can't get to a vet a home treatment you could try is 'Thornit' .
> It is £9.99 and has helped a lot of dogs with various ear problems.
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Thornit-Ear-Powder-20-g/dp/B00560R08Y


I'll second that, It's used for Shar-Pei who due to their tiny ears tend to suffer from ear infections.


----------



## Jobeth

Doggiedelight said:


> I've phoned round the local vets in Rotherham. None will see her without payment sadly. Pdsa won't help as I'm not on benefits. I feel so guilty


Register with Animal Trust. The Dewsbury one is about 45 minutes away but they do online consultations. It's free to see them and it's a non-profit vet service. 
https://www.animaltrust.org.uk/clinics/vets-in-dewsbury/#appointment-type


----------



## Happy Paws2

Dog Walker Woman said:


> If you can't get to a vet a home treatment you could try is 'Thornit' .
> It is £9.99 and has helped a lot of dogs with various ear problems.
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Thornit-Ear-Powder-20-g/dp/B00560R08Y


I used Thornit on Dillon he had trouble with his ears.


----------



## Arny

edinoodle said:


> even some more local charities?


Second getting in touch with smaller independent charities.
I know my local one has helped people who've struggled, they then pay the charity back.


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Lurcherlad said:


> Jack's BFF greyhound used to be scared of the dark at this time of year … she definitely associated with the start of the firework season
> 
> Have you tried the desensitisation tapes and videos?


No I wasn't aware of them, do you have a link please?


----------



## Lurcherlad

DanWalkersmum said:


> No I wasn't aware of them, do you have a link please?


Sorry, I never needed them with Jack but I think they come up on Google search.


----------



## edinoodle

DanWalkersmum said:


> No I wasn't aware of them, do you have a link please?


this is the one I'm using at the moment. If you click on the "sounds scary - main track" it takes you to a link where there are all sorts of firework noises. https://www.dogstrust.org.uk/help-advice/dog-behaviour-health/sound-therapy-for-pets

not sure if it's the type of thing you're looking for but I've been doing it over the past three days just for a couple of minutes on a low volume and my two don't even look up now so hopefully they will be so used to the noises of the fireworks they won't be upset


----------



## DanWalkersmum

edinoodle said:


> this is the one I'm using at the moment. If you click on the "sounds scary - main track" it takes you to a link where there are all sorts of firework noises. https://www.dogstrust.org.uk/help-advice/dog-behaviour-health/sound-therapy-for-pets
> 
> not sure if it's the type of thing you're looking for but I've been doing it over the past three days just for a couple of minutes on a low volume and my two don't even look up now so hopefully they will be so used to the noises of the fireworks they won't be upset


Thank you will take a look.


----------



## Boxer123

Loki is well known for loving a snuggle. Here he is moving in on Sox.










Little bit closer.










Sox face


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Boxer123 said:


> Loki is well known for loving a snuggle. Here he is moving in on Sox.
> 
> View attachment 478107
> 
> 
> Little bit closer.
> 
> View attachment 478109
> 
> 
> Sox face
> 
> View attachment 478110


He's saying "are you going to tell him mum"


----------



## Kaily

I bought Daisy a colour changing light up ball. I don't think she really noticed, kept me entertained though.


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Kaily said:


> I bought Daisy a colour changing light up ball. I don't think she really noticed, kept me entertained though.
> 
> View attachment 478116
> 
> 
> View attachment 478117
> 
> 
> View attachment 478118


She looks like she is enjoying it though.


----------



## Boxer123

These chops ...


----------



## O2.0

Today's walk in the woods


----------



## MissKittyKat

We've had a lovely day out at a NT park and gardens.

















No off lead so was grateful for my hiking kit . Makes it so much easier with an excitable, sniffosaurus Lab!


----------



## edinoodle

Took Bumble to the vets today for his second vaccination, he's already 8.5kg, vet thinks he'll end up around 30kg 

We've been practicing going in the car to make it a fun place to be but apparently sleeping is preferred 
















Bramble is as good as ever, had a great training class at the weekend. She's so engaged with me out and about now, really feel like we've made massive progress! No pictures of Bram as I've been videoing her instead but I can't work out how to post videos. It's a really lovely day here so looking forward to going for a nice stroll later!


----------



## Teddy-dog

edinoodle said:


> Took Bumble to the vets today for his second vaccination, he's already 8.5kg, vet thinks he'll end up around 30kg
> 
> We've been practicing going in the car to make it a fun place to be but apparently sleeping is preferred
> View attachment 478185
> View attachment 478186
> 
> 
> Bramble is as good as ever, had a great training class at the weekend. She's so engaged with me out and about now, really feel like we've made massive progress! No pictures of Bram as I've been videoing her instead but I can't work out how to post videos. It's a really lovely day here so looking forward to going for a nice stroll later!


oh isn't he so cute!! And well done Bramble, isn't it great when you feel like somethings clicked 

if you want to post videos you can upload them to YouTube (you have to have an account) and the copy and paste the video link into a forum post and it'll put the video here


----------



## edinoodle

Teddy-dog said:


> oh isn't he so cute!! And well done Bramble, isn't it great when you feel like somethings clicked
> 
> if you want to post videos you can upload them to YouTube (you have to have an account) and the copy and paste the video link into a forum post and it'll put the video here


He is so sweet, would do anything for a cuddle, can't wait to be able to get out and about with him!

Thank you, will try that next time!


----------



## Boxer123

We have a mole trashing our lawn the boxer boys have searched without success so today I put one out they could catch.


----------



## Boxer123

I've taken some extra work on to pay for well boxers. I have to do it in the evening. Boxers have been played with, walked and fed. Loki continues to squeak his ball, sit next to me and lick his butt and then sit in front of me staring at me wanting to play more. So I told him he was irritating this has not gone down well....


----------



## Kaily

Watch yourself while you are sleeping. That is not a happy face.


----------



## Boxer123

Kaily said:


> Watch yourself while you are sleeping. That is not a happy face.


We've had a very long chat about it.

Me: I love you lots and lots but I can not do a bean of work on the house. I sat and wrote my reports in the freezing cold playing ball today.

Loki: sad eyes and push ball.


----------



## Nicola234

Sleeping nicely together then full on attack mode


----------



## Kaily

Your cat must of had a nightmare, woke up and blamed the dog!


----------



## Magyarmum

Grisha sulking! 

He was cross with me because when he refused to go into the house after his walk his horrid hooman unceremoniously shoved him in!

No Schnauzer should be made to suffer such indignity!


----------



## Torin.

Cad has his last formal practice co-op care thing at the vets before the real thing next week. I need to be a good advocate for him and to get to the area we'll be using in the real thing (vs the public area we've been so far) and ughhhh people communication stuff ugh. Hopefully will go okay.


----------



## Sarah H

Torin. said:


> Cad has his last formal practice co-op care thing at the vets before the real thing next week. I need to be a good advocate for him and to get to the area we'll be using in the real thing (vs the public area we've been so far) and ughhhh people communication stuff ugh. Hopefully will go okay.


Woop! Hope it goes well. The problem is definitely people thinking they know better, and you having to be really strict and straight with them as you know your dog best!


----------



## catz4m8z

Next door but one has a dog that barks all the time...and sounds quite abit like Alfie. Ive lost count of the times Ive gone into the garden to tell him off only to realiese he is still inside!
TBF most of the time my lot totally ignore the barky lil' thing, its like its become white noise to them!LOL:Hilarious


----------



## ECT

On my own with Thea for the next 24hrs. First time OH has had to be away overnight. Let's see what fun this bring! Pray for me :Hilarious


----------



## Boxer123

ECT said:


> On my own with Thea for the next 24hrs. First time OH has had to be away overnight. Let's see what fun this bring! Pray for me :Hilarious


It will be fun girls night in.


----------



## ECT

Boxer123 said:


> It will be fun girls night in.










she is sitting at the window waiting for him to come back 







And then she keeps turning round to me and sighing. I think it will be a long 24hours!


----------



## DanWalkersmum

ECT said:


> View attachment 478310
> she is sitting at the window waiting for him to come back
> View attachment 478311
> And then she keeps turning round to me and sighing. I think it will be a long 24hours!


Oh dear, just like my Dan when dad goes to the garden without him. I usually manage to get his attention with a treat chase game and a bit of tuggy to help him forget he only has boring old me for a couple of hours. I hope you manage to settle her tonight.


----------



## Boxer123

Good thing about being single you get all the love ! Except when my sister visits then I’m dropped like a hot potato.


----------



## ECT

DanWalkersmum said:


> Oh dear, just like my Dan when dad goes to the garden without him. I usually manage to get his attention with a treat chase game and a bit of tuggy to help him forget he only has boring old me for a couple of hours. I hope you manage to settle her tonight.


Thank you. I'm going to make her a Kong up and put it in the freezer for after dinner. And of course we will play chase the treat, helps get rid of some energy too! She is definitely a daddy's girl!


----------



## Torin.

Sarah H said:


> Woop! Hope it goes well. The problem is definitely people thinking they know better, and you having to be really strict and straight with them as you know your dog best!


Went fine! It was really hard at the begging (you saw my rant about that, right?), but yesterday was one of the days that that nurse works (and Cad's favourite out of the two head nurses) so I just asked if we could do the thing and we did and it was great


----------



## O2.0

@Torin. have you listened to the latest DFTT podcast? They talk about consentual handling, fear-free vet visits, and the difficulty of advocating for your dog to the vet.

Penny had a busy day yesterday. Half day for students at school, but full day for us. So XC practice was early, when I came to get her she was not quite awake from her "mom's at work" nap :Hilarious She has to rest hard to keep that meth puppy engine running  
Had longer practice, Penny had a blast.

__
http://instagr.am/p/CVTteYbF2C6/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CVTWvR5AUJU/

But then she had to sit in the boring classroom which was booooriing!!!!









Gosh she's cute though!


----------



## Beth78

As I've injured my lead arm my Mum held the lead at the group walk this morning, a very rare thing. Whisp did me proud, she behaved like a "normal" dog and I was able to watch her training from a different perspective. All in all a good walkies.
We have another tomorrow and it's usually quite "doggy" so time will tell.

She's now eyeballing my toast .


----------



## rottiemum

ECT said:


> Thank you. I'm going to make her a Kong up and put it in the freezer for after dinner. And of course we will play chase the treat, helps get rid of some energy too! She is definitely a daddy's girl!


Chase is the same.
My OH has been away since yesterday morning and will be back tomorrow evening. Chase spends a lot of time looking out the window, which is fine because OH gave me a cold before he left.
Thankfully he's usually calmer and better behaved when it's just me. Last night we had some light training and a good game of tug. He had a chew and settled. 
I'm sure you girls will be fine together


----------



## Lurcherlad

Are there sighthound owning members who knit who would be interested in finishing a black jumper for their hound?

I started one for Jack yonks ago but it's just going to sit in a box unfinished and unused.

Happy to post it along with the needles, remainder of the wool and pattern.

PM me if you would like it, free of charge and postage.


----------



## O2.0

Penny's day so far: 
She let me sleep in just a little bit this morning, then I got the "ears" which means she's all rested now and ready to do something fun  

















So we went off in to the woods and found a deer trail to follow:

















And found this burrow under a tree that could have been a small apartment for Penny! 









I have some errands to run later, she'll probably end up coming with me


----------



## ECT

rottiemum said:


> Chase is the same.
> My OH has been away since yesterday morning and will be back tomorrow evening. Chase spends a lot of time looking out the window, which is fine because OH gave me a cold before he left.
> Thankfully he's usually calmer and better behaved when it's just me. Last night we had some light training and a good game of tug. He had a chew and settled.
> I'm sure you girls will be fine together


I hope your cold gets better quickly. 
Thea is the opposite, more unsettled with just me. But we're not doing too bad. We've done some training, she's played with her toys, had a power nap, barked at everyone walking past the house, eaten dinner and now settled down. Hopefully this is a sign she's starting to relax


----------



## Boxer123

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-58996017

This is sad


----------



## Lurcherlad

Boxer123 said:


> https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-58996017
> 
> This is sad


But inevitable


----------



## Boxer123

Lurcherlad said:


> But inevitable


Yep you could see it coming a mile off treating animals like items you can just discard.


----------



## Magyarmum

Boxer123 said:


> https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-58996017
> 
> This is sad


It's the same in Hungary, dogs and cats are being abandoned by the hundreds and all the rescues in the country are full to overflowing


----------



## Jason25

Got the next week off, we starting Monday with a hike up on dartmoor, we are going to do a easy one, probably around hound tor and then come Friday I want to be doing Will Hayes and yes tor. 

A walk in the woods when it's dark is on the cards too, daisy loves it


----------



## SbanR

Jason25 said:


> Got the next week off, we starting Monday with a hike up on dartmoor, we are going to do a easy one, probably around hound tor and then come Friday I want to be doing Will Hayes and yes tor.
> 
> A walk in the woods when it's dark is on the cards too, daisy loves it


Lots of photos please. I love Daisy:Kiss


----------



## Happy Paws2

Jason25 said:


> Got the next week off, we starting Monday with a hike up on dartmoor, we are going to do a easy one, probably around hound tor and then come Friday I want to be doing Will Hayes and yes tor.
> 
> A walk in the woods when it's dark is on the cards too, daisy loves it


Hope you have a lovely week and the weather is kind for you.

Enjoy your dark walk in the woods, It's not something I'd like to do.:Nailbiting


----------



## O2.0

Life with Penny is never dull, that's for sure!

Today out walking I ducked under a half-fallen tree and looked up to see dog butt a good 8 feet in the air:














She also found an embankment/cliff and was busy going up and down it, on one attempt she 'skied' down about 4 feet, turned around and looked at her descent as if to say "hm... I did the calculations and didn't foresee that..." 
This is a milder version of her cliff skiing





Crazy dog....


----------



## rona

I very nearly cried last week, only nearly, cos it's some thing I don't do 

We went to Pembrokeshire to visit OH's dad and Archie got smitten with his little Collie.................. walking across a beach and he started to play. cavorting around her like a puppy. 

My friend never saw him play with another dog...............he would have been over the moon.

What a legacy to leave behind...... a broken, terrified dog into one that can, at least sometimes, let go and have fun!


----------



## Sarah H

rona said:


> I very nearly cried last week, only nearly, cos it's some thing I don't do
> 
> We went to Pembrokeshire to visit OH's dad and Archie got smitten with his little Collie.................. walking across a beach and he started to play. cavorting around her like a puppy.
> 
> My friend never saw him play with another dog...............he would have been over the moon.
> 
> What a legacy to leave behind...... a broken, terrified dog into one that can, at least sometimes, let go and have fun!


Oh how lovely! I can definitely believe there was a little tear in the corner of you eyes.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Wonky sleeping runs in the family….










My sister's latest addition … note the big bed right next to her 

Though it's probably cooler on the tiles … it's about 32 in the shade in the Dominican Republic atm!


----------



## Arny

Tilly had company on her walk.


----------



## 1507601

Zhia got loose on a walk last night...
Took her out up the road around 10pm, weather was _very _windy - that's common here because we're on top of a hill. She did a poo and I wanted my husband to hold her while I dealt with it and he'd gone a little way ahead, so I lead her up to him first. She got excited and _yanked_ towards him, and I'm not sure what happened but the lead just flew out of my hand. I think a combination of the extreme wind confusing me and also loosening my grip with the force. Well, she thought it was great and went for a run in the middle of the road... Both ran after her, feeling dread that she's going so fast we won't catch her and might never get her back because she's a recent rescue. Luckily, after a bit of a run she turned to see where we were and we managed to catch her. Unlike last time she got loose - a week after getting her, she slipped out the door - where she was so terrified she was being chased she peed herself, cowered and wouldn't go near us the rest of the day, this time she was perfectly happy to be back with us. So at least there's that. We're just damn lucky there were no cars out.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Yikes! Very scary.

So glad you got her back safely, and it hasn’t affected her.

Maybe a harness and safety line attached to your belt as a backup would be an idea?

At least if you drop the leash she can’t run off.


----------



## 1507601

She's on a harness - is a safety line a specific thing I can buy? Is it somewhat loose, as she is surprisingly strong, so I don't want to fall over during regular walking from being yanked.


----------



## rottiemum

That is scary. Had similar with Chase a week or so ago.
Glad it turned out well!


----------



## rottiemum

We just got back from training - where Chase achieved his KC Bronze!
So chuffed.


----------



## DanWalkersmum

rottiemum said:


> We just got back from training - where Chase achieved his KC Bronze!
> So chuffed.


Well done Chase!  Your mum must be so proud of you, good boy


----------



## Sarah H

rottiemum said:


> We just got back from training - where Chase achieved his KC Bronze!
> So chuffed.


woop! Well done!


----------



## margy

We have a young couple who live next door to us they have 4 kids, 2 are teenagers and 2 are just toddlers and they have a lab mix bitch called Luna. I often stroke her when she's in the garden, over my fence and have occasionaly seen the older teenage boy walk her, though not very often. Anyway they sympathised when we lost Belle and noticed me going on walks by myself, so today I asked if I could take Luna for a walk. They put her on her lead and off we went. She was a bit skittish, probably wondering why this strange lady was kidnapping her! I kept to a quiet walk I used to take Belle. She had a good sniff and walked well although kept looking back. I have to admit it was a responsibility, her not being my dog. But kept talking to her and she settled down. Walks are so much better with a dog. I'm taking her out again tomorrow but will take some treats. Not too far at first and not every day because of work. I really enjoyed it and think Luna did too.


----------



## Kaily

What a lovely idea. I hope it works out well for all of you. Lucky Luna.


----------



## Magyarmum

Yesterday, Gabor and I took the Schnauzer boys to a park just out of the city centre to have a long walk and do some recall training. Gwylim as ever recalls immediately, but norti Grisha is still dilatory and sometimes only comes back whe n it suits him. Gwylim got spooked by two horses and their riders who cantered passed. Seeing them coming I'd moved him quite some distance away, but he still wasn't happy! Once they'd gone he returned to his normal cheerful self and didn't bat an eyelid when they returned on the other side of the park!

Then on the way back to the car we got stopped by an elderly man walking a small very rotund dog who insisted on talking to us despite the fact that Gwylim obviously wasn't comfortable with them standing so close to us and was beginning to work himself into a nervous breakdown. It was all rather fraught with Gabor politely trying to move him on, and me trying to calm my little boy and swearing under my breath! In a similar situation I would have moved Gwylim away but couldn't because we were hemmed in by a steep bank with a stream behind us and the man and his dog facing us. Seemed like forever before he left much to our relief!

We kept the boys on long lines because the park is next to a very busy road.


----------



## DanWalkersmum

margy said:


> We have a young couple who live next door to us they have 4 kids, 2 are teenagers and 2 are just toddlers and they have a lab mix bitch called Luna. I often stroke her when she's in the garden, over my fence and have occasionaly seen the older teenage boy walk her, though not very often. Anyway they sympathised when we lost Belle and noticed me going on walks by myself, so today I asked if I could take Luna for a walk. They put her on her lead and off we went. She was a bit skittish, probably wondering why this strange lady was kidnapping her! I kept to a quiet walk I used to take Belle. She had a good sniff and walked well although kept looking back. I have to admit it was a responsibility, her not being my dog. But kept talking to her and she settled down. Walks are so much better with a dog. I'm taking her out again tomorrow but will take some treats. Not too far at first and not every day because of work. I really enjoyed it and think Luna did too.


I'm glad you plucked up courage to ask, I hope this is the start of a long friendship with you and Luna. I agree, a walk is so much better with a dog in tow.


----------



## edinoodle

rottiemum said:


> We just got back from training - where Chase achieved his KC Bronze!
> So chuffed.


That's awesome! Well done Chase!  I think you're in the same area as me, do you mind telling me which training classes you go to? I'd love to do the bronze award next year (or try at least!) but our current trainer doesn't do it


----------



## rottiemum

edinoodle said:


> That's awesome! Well done Chase!  I think you're in the same area as me, do you mind telling me which training classes you go to? I'd love to do the bronze award next year (or try at least!) but our current trainer doesn't do it


I'm near Dalkeith. We go to Tynewater dog training in Mayfield.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Lucy2020 said:


> She's on a harness - is a safety line a specific thing I can buy? Is it somewhat loose, as she is surprisingly strong, so I don't want to fall over during regular walking from being yanked.


You can buy longer length leads which you could attach to a walking belt and clip to her harness. Or I made one by shortening a long line.

You want it long enough to not interfere with walking (not a trip hazard etc.) but not so long she hits the end at speed if you drop the short leash.

Maybe hold the excess in your other hand?


----------



## edinoodle

rottiemum said:


> I'm near Dalkeith. We go to Tynewater dog training in Mayfield.


Thank you! I'm in Liberton, so not too far! Funnily enough we have a 1 to 1 booked with Gwen next week so I'll ask then about joining classes!


----------



## rottiemum

edinoodle said:


> Thank you! I'm in Liberton, so not too far! Funnily enough we have a 1 to 1 booked with Gwen next week so I'll ask then about joining classes!


Small world!
Gwen did our assessment.
June and Helen did our classes.
I found them very good.


----------



## Teddy-dog

Didn't want to start a new thread but I think Teddy's harness is about to give up! Does anyone know if Indidog are still ok to order from? I know there was some stuff in the past but I really like this harness and it's lasted 4 years nearly including all his launching at squirrels!

@Torin. ? You always seem to know


----------



## O2.0

I shared this on the LAT thread, thought some on here would enjoy too. I was trying to get a video of Penny spooking at the water bottle and ways to handle it, but then a dog appeared and she tried to go screaming potato dog - this is her below that point 
Notice at the end, the bottle is not scary at all if there are dogs to be yelled at


----------



## edinoodle

rottiemum said:


> Small world!
> Gwen did our assessment.
> June and Helen did our classes.
> I found them very good.


That's good! I didn't actually realise they did classes, so I've just sent off an email about their newest set of puppy classes. Hopefully they'll have space for Bumble to join


----------



## edinoodle

@O2.0 I love the screaming potato noise!


----------



## O2.0

edinoodle said:


> @O2.0 I love the screaming potato noise!


LOL that's screaming potato 'lite' 
The actual screaming potato is much louder and more obnoxious. Oh the joys of opinionated dogs.... :Hilarious


----------



## Torin.

Teddy-dog said:


> Didn't want to start a new thread but I think Teddy's harness is about to give up! Does anyone know if Indidog are still ok to order from? I know there was some stuff in the past but I really like this harness and it's lasted 4 years nearly including all his launching at squirrels!
> 
> @Torin. ? You always seem to know
> 
> View attachment 478593


She *seems* to be back up and running again. It looks to have been a difficult pregnancy coupled with inability to actually close the shop, and the child is now born. There has been a lot of FB activity and catching up on overdue orders, but I don't personally know anyone who's ordered from her since, so I wouldn't want to say for sure?

eta - actually looking at the FB page there was activity in August/ September but it's gone quiet again since.


----------



## Jason25

I feel ashamed to admit we haven't been to the moors once this week. We've rented the field a couple times and gone when it wasn't raining, but we've spent most of the week chilling, binge watching Netflix and playing in the garden :Hilarious


----------



## Magyarmum

Jason25 said:


> I feel ashamed to admit we haven't been to the moors once this week. We've rented the field a couple times and gone when it wasn't raining, but we've spent most of the week chilling, binge watching Netflix and playing in the garden :Hilarious


Nothing wrong with that! There's no law stating that dogs have to be walked X times a day Y times a week.

Depending on the weather and what I have to do the Schnauzer boys and I will just like you, spend the day at home and play in the garden.


----------



## Teddy-dog

Torin. said:


> She *seems* to be back up and running again. It looks to have been a difficult pregnancy coupled with inability to actually close the shop, and the child is now born. There has been a lot of FB activity and catching up on overdue orders, but I don't personally know anyone who's ordered from her since, so I wouldn't want to say for sure?
> 
> eta - actually looking at the FB page there was activity in August/ September but it's gone quiet again since.


Hmmm thank you for checking! Will have to have a think whether it's worth the risk or go for a perfect fit. I like the fact you can add patterns on the indidog one but of course that's just aesthetic so doesn't really matter!


----------



## SbanR

Jason25 said:


> I feel ashamed to admit we haven't been to the moors once this week. We've rented the field a couple times and gone when it wasn't raining, but we've spent most of the week chilling, binge watching Netflix and playing in the garden :Hilarious


No night walk in the forest either???


----------



## 1507601

O2.0 said:


> I shared this on the LAT thread, thought some on here would enjoy too. I was trying to get a video of Penny spooking at the water bottle and ways to handle it, but then a dog appeared and she tried to go screaming potato dog - this is her below that point
> Notice at the end, the bottle is not scary at all if there are dogs to be yelled at


Awww, Penny! Zhia looked rather concerned about her wellbeing on hearing the noise, lol.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Woody and I are marshalling at a canicross race this morning. It's a bit wet so we are sat under a tree x


----------



## Jason25

So I've came home from work and daisy has somehow hurt her back leg, unsure how but she's won't put her weight on it. 

She seems fine in her self and not crying/yelping when she does walk on it, she seems happy to just chill on the sofa.

I'm thinking I should see what she's like tomorrow, if it hasn't improved or got worse, phone the vets?

Any advice?


----------



## rona

Oh dear, poor girl.

Is she normally stoic or a bit of a drama queen?


----------



## Jason25

rona said:


> Oh dear, poor girl.
> 
> Is she normally stoic or a bit of a drama queen?


She can be really dramatic when she hurts her paw, tiniest cut or thorn will stop her walking completely lol.

I've been watching her since I got back, she won't walk on it, but will stand on it after walking.

She's sat by the door wanting to go for a walk now. As I'm typing this she has just chased a fly using her back legs 

I think I will just rest her this evening, see if there's any improvement tomorrow, if not ill speak to the vets


----------



## Kaily

I would video her limping so that if you do need to see the vet you have something to show. They do have a habit of not limping when you get to the appointment. 

Wishing her better.


----------



## catz4m8z

Cant believe some companies. Just had a package of incontinence bed sheets delivered (since starting furosimde Adam sometimes wets my bed as well as his!) and they came with no packaging just an address label.

sure...its fine. I bet everybody likes to share the news when they get any product with 'incontinence' on the label!!LOL:Hilarious


----------



## rona

Jason25 said:


> She can be really dramatic when she hurts her paw, tiniest cut or thorn will stop her walking completely lol.
> 
> I've been watching her since I got back, she won't walk on it, but will stand on it after walking.
> 
> She's sat by the door wanting to go for a walk now. As I'm typing this she has just chased a fly using her back legs
> 
> I think I will just rest her this evening, see if there's any improvement tomorrow, if not ill speak to the vets


Unless it's dramatic, I usually leave limps for three days before worrying.

I fact, anything not life threatening or extremely painful (not eyes) get left for three days, to look for improvement.


----------



## rottiemum

I'm a horrible mum.
Trimmed his nails earlier. He moved suddenly when doing the back paw...cue bleeding...:Bag
Really quite a lot of blood. But he let me hold a wet cloth to it until it stopped.
Then it just started bleeding again when he got up to eat. Stopped again.
Worried about his evening walk. 
He doesn't seem bothered about it but I don't know whether to maybe put a boot on it if he goes outside.


----------



## Canine K9

Booked a secure field today. I don't normally bother because I can let him off anywhere really, but he likes to play with his toys uninterrupted by other dogs


----------



## O2.0

Jason25 said:


> So I've came home from work and daisy has somehow hurt her back leg, unsure how but she's won't put her weight on it.
> 
> She seems fine in her self and not crying/yelping when she does walk on it, she seems happy to just chill on the sofa.
> 
> I'm thinking I should see what she's like tomorrow, if it hasn't improved or got worse, phone the vets?
> 
> Any advice?


Being a staffy I would worry about cruciate ligament, they can sometimes tear those with minimal pain. If it goes away it's likely not cruciate though.
Like @rona if she's not worried about it, give it a few days and see what happens.

Penny was head-bobbing lame the other day, slightly swollen foot. I wasn't sure if it was a sting or she tweaked a toe. By the next morning all was forgotten and no more swelling so I'm guessing something stung her.


----------



## O2.0

rottiemum said:


> I'm a horrible mum.
> Trimmed his nails earlier. He moved suddenly when doing the back paw...cue bleeding...:Bag
> Really quite a lot of blood. But he let me hold a wet cloth to it until it stopped.
> Then it just started bleeding again when he got up to eat. Stopped again.
> Worried about his evening walk.
> He doesn't seem bothered about it but I don't know whether to maybe put a boot on it if he goes outside.


I've done some doozies with nail clippers in the past, dogs are always fine about it, but I feel terrible. I'm a total dremel convert now because you don't have to worry about the blood bath! 
I'm sure he'll be fine


----------



## rottiemum

O2.0 said:


> I've done some doozies with nail clippers in the past, dogs are always fine about it, but I feel terrible. I'm a total dremel convert now because you don't have to worry about the blood bath!
> I'm sure he'll be fine


Yeah he's not worried at all. Hasn't bled for a few hours now. Took him for his walk and he was fine.


----------



## Boxer123

O2.0 said:


> I've done some doozies with nail clippers in the past, dogs are always fine about it, but I feel terrible. I'm a total dremel convert now because you don't have to worry about the blood bath!
> I'm sure he'll be fine


I need one of this i am to scared I'll cut them wrong and cannot get into a groomer for love nor money since lockdown puppy boom and recommendations?


----------



## O2.0

Boxer123 said:


> I need one of this i am to scared I'll cut them wrong and cannot get into a groomer for love nor money since lockdown puppy boom and recommendations?


https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07W85ZPL...wg=Tg8iK&ref_=sbx_be_s_sparkle_mcd_asin_1_img
This is the one I have. It flew through Bates' nails and does a super job on Penny's. Holds a charge really well too. I took the guard completely off though.


----------



## Boxer123

O2.0 said:


> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07W85ZPL...wg=Tg8iK&ref_=sbx_be_s_sparkle_mcd_asin_1_img
> This is the one I have. It flew through Bates' nails and does a super job on Penny's. Holds a charge really well too. I took the guard completely off though.


Thank you


----------



## Guest

Canine K9 said:


> Booked a secure field today. I don't normally bother because I can let him off anywhere really, but he likes to play with his toys uninterrupted by other dogs
> View attachment 478686
> 
> 
> View attachment 478687


Handsome boy


----------



## O2.0

Penny had a particularly "terrier" day yesterday and she almost got herself sold to the gypsies more than a few times. I blame the cooler weather, she apparently loses her mind when she's cold and has to run around to warm up. Add in some wind up her butt and she turns in to a butt! 
The puppachino probably didn't help either. Like a gremlin, don't feed her sugar!!
This is only our second fall together and last fall she was still so new to us we weren't getting the full picture :Woot

Anyway she did have a moment of sweet with the neighbor horses until duration kicked in and she decided to bark at them trying to get them to run


----------



## Boxer123

So cute !


----------



## edinoodle

I'm a bit worried I've planned too much for the dogs this week, can someone give me an honest opinion? 

Bumble is having a 30 minute 1 to 1 today, tomorrow it's Brambles turn to focus on her dislike for the car (although I really do feel like we have it cracked now, she's happy to get in the car by herself and settles on the journey. She won't accept any food in the car so clearly is still anxious but I'm not sure if this can be overcome?), and then a 1 to 1 with them both on Thursday aiming at learning techniques to increase calmness in the home. Also planning on taking a trip to the beach this week because I have a day off so want to make the most of it. Is it too much?


----------



## rona

edinoodle said:


> I'm a bit worried I've planned too much for the dogs this week, can someone give me an honest opinion?
> 
> Bumble is having a 30 minute 1 to 1 today, tomorrow it's Brambles turn to focus on her dislike for the car (although I really do feel like we have it cracked now, she's happy to get in the car by herself and settles on the journey. She won't accept any food in the car so clearly is still anxious but I'm not sure if this can be overcome?), and then a 1 to 1 with them both on Thursday aiming at learning techniques to increase calmness in the home. Also planning on taking a trip to the beach this week because I have a day off so want to make the most of it. Is it too much?


For you or the dogs? 

Not for the dogs


----------



## edinoodle

rona said:


> For you or the dogs?
> 
> Not for the dogs


Thanks Rona, I was worried I'd be overdoing it with the little one because he's up for everything and never shows any signs of being tired. But he gets plenty of chance to sleep during the day so I'm sure he'll be fine!


----------



## Lurcherlad

edinoodle said:


> Thanks Rona, I was worried I'd be overdoing it with the little one because he's up for everything and never shows any signs of being tired. But he gets plenty of chance to sleep during the day so I'm sure he'll be fine!


If they are enjoying it and having fun, it all sounds fine.

If there's any anxiety with it, or confusion with the training, then that could be an issue.


----------



## edinoodle

Lurcherlad said:


> If they are enjoying it and having fun, it all sounds fine.
> 
> If there's any anxiety with it, or confusion with the training, then that could be an issue.


Yeah exactly, I'll just take it each training session at a time. We go to weekly sessions with Bramble at the weekend which has been cancelled so both dogs will have time to decompress over the weekend if it does get too much. And I can always cut a session short if it's not going to plan


----------



## margy

Jason25 said:


> So I've came home from work and daisy has somehow hurt her back leg, unsure how but she's won't put her weight on it.
> 
> She seems fine in her self and not crying/yelping when she does walk on it, she seems happy to just chill on the sofa.
> 
> I'm thinking I should see what she's like tomorrow, if it hasn't improved or got worse, phone the vets?
> 
> Any advice?


How is Daisy's leg today?


----------



## Magyarmum

The Schnauzer boys modelling their new Julius K9 Longwalk Harnesses. They have matching collars and leads, all they need now is a hair cut!


----------



## Magyarmum

When your brilliant training doesn't work as planned


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Boxer123 said:


> I need one of this i am to scared I'll cut them wrong and cannot get into a groomer for love nor money since lockdown puppy boom and recommendations?


My vet nurse clips Dan's nails between grooms as part of the pay monthly package that includes flea and worm and anal glands (if needed) and annual boosters. We pay monthly. Have you tried asking the vet receptionist if they do a nail clipping service?


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Magyarmum said:


> When your brilliant training doesn't work as planned


Love this!


----------



## Arny

Yesterday was beautiful.
The only picture I managed to take before my phone died.


----------



## Boxer123

DanWalkersmum said:


> My vet nurse clips Dan's nails between grooms as part of the pay monthly package that includes flea and worm and anal glands (if needed) and annual boosters. We pay monthly. Have you tried asking the vet receptionist if they do a nail clipping service?


They do it when we pop in but surprisingly for boxers we haven't been in for a while. My trimmer has arrived hopefully I can do it myself.


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Boxer123 said:


> They do it when we pop in but surprisingly for boxers we haven't been in for a while. My trimmer has arrived hopefully I can do it myself.


Good luck with the trimmer, I hope it works for you, but if not you could always book in at the vets just for a nail trim, not sure of the cost though if you're not on a plan.


----------



## Boxer123

DanWalkersmum said:


> Good luck with the trimmer, I hope it works for you, but if not you could always book in at the vets just for a nail trim, not sure of the cost though if you're not on a plan.


Hangs head in shame I don't de flea the boxers. They have never had fleas no one gets close enough to give them to us


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Boxer123 said:


> Hangs head in shame I don't de flea the boxers. They have never had fleas no one gets close enough to give them to us


I'd never find them in Dan's fur! They would not accept him for grooming either if he wasn't up to date with his treatments . Ah the joys of having a shaggy dog At least that's not a worry for boxer boys


----------



## margy

DanWalkersmum said:


> I'd never find them in Dan's fur! They would not accept him for grooming either if he wasn't up to date with his treatments . Ah the joys of having a shaggy dog At least that's not a worry for boxer boys


I used to take Suzie to an elderly lady to get clipped. She did the clipping in a sort of out house in her garden, in the past she used to breed poodles. A receptionist at our vets recommended her and Suzie went there for the full works, then as Suzie got older and couldn't stand for long periods she would have a dry clip and I bathed her the next day. On one occasion I dropped Suzie off and was sat in my car waiting for her, as it didn't take long, when the groomer came out and told me Suzie had fleas! I was mortified as hadn't seen any. Suzie hadn't been scratching at all. The groomer was brilliant, I held Suzie while she bathed her with special shampoo, and sure enough loads of fleas washed off her. I told her I had another dog and so she gave me some shampoo to bath Belle with when I got home. After that I gave them flea treatment regularly wether I saw any or not.


----------



## Magyarmum

Boxer123 said:


> Hangs head in shame I don't de flea the boxers. They have never had fleas no one gets close enough to give them to us


My two have never had fleas and this year only found one tick on each of them.


----------



## DanWalkersmum

margy said:


> I used to take Suzie to an elderly lady to get clipped. She did the clipping in a sort of out house in her garden, in the past she used to breed poodles. A receptionist at our vets recommended her and Suzie went there for the full works, then as Suzie got older and couldn't stand for long periods she would have a dry clip and I bathed her the next day. On one occasion I dropped Suzie off and was sat in my car waiting for her, as it didn't take long, when the groomer came out and told me Suzie had fleas! I was mortified as hadn't seen any. Suzie hadn't been scratching at all. The groomer was brilliant, I held Suzie while she bathed her with special shampoo, and sure enough loads of fleas washed off her. I told her I had another dog and so she gave me some shampoo to bath Belle with when I got home. After that I gave them flea treatment regularly wether I saw any or not.


I think prevention is better than cure which is why I went down the prescribed treatment plan route. 
I think it stems from the horrors of fining head lice in my son when he was young - horrible.


----------



## O2.0

Boxer123 said:


> Hangs head in shame I don't de flea the boxers. They have never had fleas no one gets close enough to give them to us


I don't deflea either. Never have. If I see fleas or flea dirt, I treat, but I don't do it on a monthly basis. Bates used to react terribly to any kind of spot-on so I had to use pills, and I just don't feel the need to give them low dose neurotoxins if they don't need them.

I've never had a dog who didn't need their nails done at least once a week. So waiting a month to do nails, especially nails that might already be too long makes my eye twitch a little. 
Even if the dog wears their nails down naturally it's only the weight bearing nails that get short, so the two outside nails will be too long, and those dew claws are going to need attention if they're going to stay short enough to not get caught on things and injured.


----------



## Boxer123

O2.0 said:


> I don't deflea either. Never have. If I see fleas or flea dirt, I treat, but I don't do it on a monthly basis. Bates used to react terribly to any kind of spot-on so I had to use pills, and I just don't feel the need to give them low dose neurotoxins if they don't need them.
> 
> I've never had a dog who didn't need their nails done at least once a week. So waiting a month to do nails, especially nails that might already be too long makes my eye twitch a little.
> Even if the dog wears their nails down naturally it's only the weight bearing nails that get short, so the two outside nails will be too long, and those dew claws are going to need attention if they're going to stay short enough to not get caught on things and injured.


Once a week really ? I know Sox are to long and keep looking and thinking @O2.2 will tell me off. Trimmer has arrived. It's my weekend job.


----------



## O2.0

Boxer123 said:


> Once a week really ? I know Sox are to long and keep looking and thinking @O2.2 will tell me off. Trimmer has arrived. It's my weekend job.


Haha! I'm not telling anyone off!  
Honestly I haven't noticed Sox's (or Loki's) nails 

But yes, I have to trim Penny weekly but she also climbs on bare backs and jumps on bare legs so her nails have to be nice and smooth.
Older dogs seem to grow nails faster, or it's a combination of decreased exercise and thicker/denser nails as they age. Either way, older dogs need more nail attention IMO/E. Our old great dane needed his nails done very often, as did Bates.


----------



## lullabydream

Hmmm, hate this time of year,mainly this week and next when fireworks are at their worst. I avoid dark walks but idiots keep letting them off in the day here. I have no idea why!
So far no dogs are too bad. It's Maisie more than anyone. She doesn't like the wheeeee sounds especially. However with Kong's TV on she's ok. I just don't want a day time firework to upset her and we have a less than happy Maisie this weekend


----------



## 1507601

lullabydream said:


> Hmmm, hate this time of year,mainly this week and next when fireworks are at their worst. I avoid dark walks but idiots keep letting them off in the day here. I have no idea why!
> So far no dogs are too bad. It's Maisie more than anyone. She doesn't like the wheeeee sounds especially. However with Kong's TV on she's ok. I just don't want a day time firework to upset her and we have a less than happy Maisie this weekend


Where we used to live, people were completely OTT with fireworks. They also let them off for a long time before/after bonfire night and didn't care about continuing after midnight. Drove me f'ing mad - woke me up every time. Always felt really bad for the dogs our neighbours kept outside (one loose, the other in a 'large' cage...). However, happy to say I haven't heard any yet. Slightly nervous about how Zhia might react.


----------



## Lurcherlad

A knobhead neighbour of mine always buys one of those awful mega banger bomb things every year, which goes on for ages and turns the street into Beruit for the duration 

Apparently, it’s planned for this Saturday.

He sends his own dog elsewhere for the night, yet clearly doesn’t give a fig for anybody else’s in the area 

Fortunately, Jack wasn’t bothered … but I know some dogs near me are… not to mention the poor wildlife 

Hate the things (and him) with a passion!

Maybe a stray spark will fall and torch his noisy classic car to a pile of dust? Another annoyance


----------



## Magyarmum

DanWalkersmum said:


> Love this!


We'd been doing some recall, and sit,stay training in the garden and they were doing everything perfectly ...... until ..... I decided to fetch my camera and take a video of my (umm) perfectly trained dogs


----------



## edinoodle

Beach day today! It was lovely but a tad cold! The dogs loved it, my partner and them went in deeper than I did, my wellies are leaking a bit and I'm not that brave


----------



## rottiemum

edinoodle said:


> View attachment 478844
> View attachment 478845
> View attachment 478846
> Beach day today! It was lovely but a tad cold! The dogs loved it, my partner and them went in deeper than I did, my wellies are leaking a bit and I'm not that brave


Oh you are brave - it is cold today!
Which beach did you go to?


----------



## edinoodle

rottiemum said:


> Oh you are brave - it is cold today!
> Which beach did you go to?


I'm just glad it's sunny! We went to Gullane, it was very quiet so it was good to let them have a good run around!


----------



## rottiemum

edinoodle said:


> I'm just glad it's sunny! We went to Gullane, it was very quiet so it was good to let them have a good run around!


Yes that does make it better!
It's nice there - glad it was quiet for you.
Probably helps that it's a weekday afternoon.


----------



## edinoodle

rottiemum said:


> Yes that does make it better!
> It's nice there - glad it was quiet for you.
> Probably helps that it's a weekday afternoon.


Yeah definitely, we went once on a weekend in summer and it was jam packed!


----------



## golfchick

I've got a helper/pal for the morning! I'm a member on borrowmydoggy while in between dogs and to try to help me make some friends/doggy pals nearby. Holly is a lovely lab who is clearly a big help when doing my daily planks!


----------



## Magyarmum

I've just finished knitting a large woolly scarf for my granddaughter but her four legged boyfriend has decided it belongs to him.


----------



## 1507601

Magyarmum said:


> I've just finished knitting a large woolly scarf for my granddaughter but her four legged boyfriend has decided it belongs to him.
> 
> View attachment 478862


Very cute! Also, the scarf is beautiful!


----------



## Magyarmum

Lucy2020 said:


> Very cute! Also, the scarf is beautiful!


Thank you! I haven't done any knitting for years, but decided along with jigsaw puzzles, reading and of course the dogs, it might be a useful hobby for this coming winter. I've bought a lot of yarn packs which apart from some idea of colour you don't really know what ply of wool you're getting. It's exciting deciding what to knit and I'm planning that most of my efforts will be donated to needy children. I've just started on a baby blanket and at the same time am knitting blanket squares for a large throw over for my granddaughter.


----------



## golfchick

You should the wasgij puzzles if you want to do some brill jigsaws with a challenge!


----------



## catz4m8z

Some people just pick the most awesome names for their dogs dont they?
Was at the vet yesterday and there was a bloke with 2 gorgeous shiny smooth coated daxies called Hector and Hercules, also a very bouncy french bulldog called Manuel! :Smug


----------



## Boxer123




----------



## lullabydream

Anybody's house full of slurping, licking noises from the dogs having Kong's?

Just mine then!


----------



## Kaily

Fireworks going off left right and centre here. Alfie going mad barking wants to go out to chase them. Poor Daisy is petrified.


----------



## Boxer123

Kaily said:


> Fireworks going off left right and centre here. Alfie going mad barking wants to go out to chase them. Poor Daisy is petrified.


We had more last night. I'm sure they'll start later. Sox was very worried last night. Loki is in Alfie's camp and wants to fight them.


----------



## golfchick

It's not too bad here, heard a few earlier on but nothing now.


----------



## rottiemum

I'm very lucky. It's been like a war zone out there since it got dark, but Chase is not at all bothered!
He wanted his walk at the usual time so I took him. Didn't bat an eyelid. Just a normal walk except no other dogs out!


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Loads of fireworks around us last night right through until after midnight. It was scary for Dan he was shaking and whimpering. I turned up the tv, put his t shirt tankie on and tried to settle him. It didn't help that OH was out volunteering at the local bonfire, he only really settled when dad came home.


----------



## Kaily

I hate fireworks. They went on and on, really loud repeated bangs and literally some of them landing in my garden.

Tonight there is a huge display in the local park. 

Alfie, who is mean't to be taking it easy just goes absolutely mad. Daisy was shaking out of her skin but wanted to be on her own under the bed.


----------



## Kaily

On a brighter note we have a beautiful sunrise this morning










And Alfie is resting nicely


----------



## Magyarmum




----------



## Boxer123

Cheeky git fold the sofa in half.


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 478920
> Cheeky git fold the sofa in half.



Luckily mine has zips on the cushions or it would end up the same way


----------



## Boxer123

DanWalkersmum said:


> Luckily mine has zips on the cushions or it would end up the same way


It's an old thing so I don't mind but sometimes he folds it up with Sox underneath


----------



## O2.0

Boxer123 said:


> My trimmer has arrived hopefully I can do it myself.


What do the boys think?

I took this picture and thought it was a good reminder to me that keeping Penny's nails short is more than just my own comfort when she jumps in to my lap 

Up on the branch/log, she has full use of the entirety of her foot pad. This gives her important information as far as proprioception so she can stay balanced in the precarious positions she puts herself in, but it also gives her full range of movement when she jumps down so her whole foot structure can work as it should in terms of shock absorption. 
I found it interesting  


















And thank goodness for cooler temps so she has to wear a coat and I can see her so much easier in the woods!


----------



## Arny

Almost!








Tilly was doing so well with her cognitive dysfunction that I'd reduced her medication a couple of months ago.
Took her to a family friends house, just for a couple of hours, and ever since she's been unsettled in the evenings again. Ugh!


----------



## O2.0

Aw poor Tilly. She's got the dog bed sorted though :Hilarious
I've never had a dog who knew how to use a dog bed properly!


----------



## Boxer123

O2.0 said:


> What do the boys think?
> 
> I took this picture and thought it was a good reminder to me that keeping Penny's nails short is more than just my own comfort when she jumps in to my lap
> 
> Up on the branch/log, she has full use of the entirety of her foot pad. This gives her important information as far as proprioception so she can stay balanced in the precarious positions she puts herself in, but it also gives her full range of movement when she jumps down so her whole foot structure can work as it should in terms of shock absorption.
> I found it interesting
> View attachment 478921
> 
> 
> View attachment 478922
> 
> 
> And thank goodness for cooler temps so she has to wear a coat and I can see her so much easier in the woods!


So far we have looked at it and sniffed it, we turned it on very quiet but Sox was a bit worried going to do that again tonight with cheese.


----------



## Boxer123

Boxer123 said:


> So far we have looked at it and sniffed it, we turned it on very quiet but Sox was a bit worried going to do that again tonight with cheese.


Ok so Sox let me do a nail not to bothered but Loki kept sticking his nose in being a pain


----------



## O2.0

Boxer123 said:


> Ok so Sox let me do a nail not to bothered but Loki kept sticking his nose in being a pain


Sounds about right :Hilarious


----------



## Boxer123

O2.0 said:


> Sounds about right :Hilarious


Sox nails are the worst he's happy to sit for a treat and have it done but of course loki is all involved. How long do you normally spend a session?


----------



## O2.0

Boxer123 said:


> Sox nails are the worst he's happy to sit for a treat and have it done but of course loki is all involved. How long do you normally spend a session?


OH and I have it down to about 5 minutes for all 4 feet. I hold her because she's a wiggle worm, and OH knocks them out. I normally would advocate not holding the dog which is how I used to do it with the danes and Bates, but Penny is such a busy dog it's easier to just do it quickly the way we do. If she showed any aversion I would try harder to get her to be still, but she comes running when she sees the dremel so she must not dislike it that much.
The big dogs took me longer, about 10 minutes for all 4 feet after I got the whole system down and the dog desensitized. Including breaks for my back


----------



## Boxer123

O2.0 said:


> OH and I have it down to about 5 minutes for all 4 feet. I hold her because she's a wiggle worm, and OH knocks them out. I normally would advocate not holding the dog which is how I used to do it with the danes and Bates, but Penny is such a busy dog it's easier to just do it quickly the way we do. If she showed any aversion I would try harder to get her to be still, but she comes running when she sees the dremel so she must not dislike it that much.
> The big dogs took me longer, about 10 minutes for all 4 feet after I got the whole system down and the dog desensitized. Including breaks for my back


Sox nails are in a bit of a state so I think it will take a few goes to get us where we need to be. I'm embarrassed they normally see a groomer have a wash and nails done but lately it's been impossible to get an appointment I've tried others the either don't answer the phone or aren't interested. Anyway he was a good boy had a licky tray of cheese. I didn't want to freak him out first attempt.


----------



## O2.0

Boxer123 said:


> Sox nails are in a bit of a state so I think it will take a few goes to get us where we need to be. I'm embarrassed they normally see a groomer have a wash and nails done but lately it's been impossible to get an appointment I've tried others the either don't answer the phone or aren't interested. Anyway he was a good boy had a licky tray of cheese. I didn't want to freak him out first attempt.


Definitely, you can do short short sessions a few days a week until you get a handle on them. Always stop while he's still content. Don't do what I do - one more -itis. Never works!


----------



## Boxer123

O2.0 said:


> Definitely, you can do short short sessions a few days a week until you get a handle on them. Always stop while he's still content. Don't do what I do - one more -itis. Never works!


He's such a good boy bless him.


----------



## Magyarmum

Just what I need at 7 am on a bitterly cold November day!:Arghh:Arghh:Arghh


----------



## Magyarmum

For @SusieRainbow and Reena


----------



## Kaily

Lovely bit of Autumn sunshine. Daisy was a little worried when the ducks came too close. She does not have many terrier instincts.


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Magyarmum said:


> Just what I need at 7 am on a bitterly cold November day!:Arghh:Arghh:Arghh
> 
> View attachment 478953


:Jawdrop:Jawdrop


----------



## 1507601

Kaily said:


> Lovely bit of Autumn sunshine. Daisy was a little worried when the ducks came too close. She does not have many terrier instincts.


Aww! Poor Daisy


----------



## 1507601

Properly bathed Zhia for the first time (shower in wet room rather than a bath, she'd be too upset about being carried upstairs for that), since she smelled from anal gland stuff. Bleh. She didn't enjoy the wash, but lovvvvves being dried and brushed afterwards. Hadn't realised just how much fur she has, it was just flattened down. Will definitely need to brush her more, but I love doing that. Very lucky in that all our pets enjoy being brushed. She's happily chewing on her antler now. She does love her hard chews


----------



## Boxer123

Such a beauty ...


----------



## 1507601

@O2.0 May I ask your advice about a dog matter in private? Can't access your profile page in order to send a message. Completely understand if you say no.


----------



## golfchick

I'm off to meet a breeder and her three curly coated retrievers tomorrow, need to try to narrow down the field!


----------



## margy

Met a neighbour today, I've seen him recently walking 2 jrt and thought he'd gotten them, they look quite old, he told me they were fostered from dogs trust and were waiting to be adopted. He recommended doing this if you want to help but not in a position to adopt yourself. I think I'll give them a ring to enquire. We were going to foster cats but it was too involved with on line courses you had to do etc. Just not for us. I'm more of a dog person so will ring and see how it goes


----------



## catz4m8z

margy said:


> I think I'll give them a ring to enquire.


Good luck!

Im a bad dog mum today coz I forgot Heidi out in the garden, she was out there for ages!:Shy Even worse it wasnt me who realiesed she was missing....I only went and investigated coz Alfie wanted me to go to the back door (Heidi is his bestie so at least he was around to 'save her'!).:Hilarious


----------



## Kaily

margy said:


> Met a neighbour today, I've seen him recently walking 2 jrt and thought he'd gotten them, they look quite old, he told me they were fostered from dogs trust and were waiting to be adopted. He recommended doing this if you want to help but not in a position to adopt yourself. I think I'll give them a ring to enquire. We were going to foster cats but it was too involved with on line courses you had to do etc. Just not for us. I'm more of a dog person so will ring and see how it goes


That will be a nice thing to do, as long as you don't get too attached.

Are you still walking your neighbours dog?


----------



## margy

Kaily said:


> That will be a nice thing to do, as long as you don't get too attached.
> 
> Are you still walking your neighbours dog?


Yes but not as often as I'd like to, I couldn't do it this week because her owner is on night shift so didn't want to knock on the door in case I woke him up. I feel like a little kid knocking and asking can Luna come out to play?!!


----------



## Kaily

margy said:


> Yes but not as often as I'd like to, I couldn't do it this week because her owner is on night shift so didn't want to knock on the door in case I woke him up. I feel like a little kid knocking and asking can Luna come out to play?!!


Aww I bet Luna really looks forward to that knock on the door.


----------



## Teddy-dog

Haven't been around much the last week or so (been super busy! I think I'll do a thread  )

Poor Teddy had a bad time with fireworks last Friday. I wasn't home but OH said he was not happy  luckily we didn't have loads on Saturday or Sunday (a few on Sunday but he dealt ok with them). Hate him being so upset!

He's had a great time this week as we are away in North Yorkshire and he's been sooo tired after his long days!
Nice catching up with everything


----------



## Boxer123

Teddy-dog said:


> Haven't been around much the last week or so (been super busy! I think I'll do a thread  )
> 
> Poor Teddy had a bad time with fireworks last Friday. I wasn't home but OH said he was not happy  luckily we didn't have loads on Saturday or Sunday (a few on Sunday but he dealt ok with them). Hate him being so upset!
> 
> He's had a great time this week as we are away in North Yorkshire and he's been sooo tired after his long days!
> Nice catching up with everything
> 
> View attachment 479100


Bless him yes we definitely need another thread from you  wedding piccies


----------



## Boxer123

I'm getting quite the cuddle.


----------



## margy

Teddy-dog said:


> Haven't been around much the last week or so (been super busy! I think I'll do a thread  )
> 
> Poor Teddy had a bad time with fireworks last Friday. I wasn't home but OH said he was not happy  luckily we didn't have loads on Saturday or Sunday (a few on Sunday but he dealt ok with them). Hate him being so upset!
> 
> He's had a great time this week as we are away in North Yorkshire and he's been sooo tired after his long days!
> Nice catching up with everything
> 
> View attachment 479100


For the first time in the 43 years I've lived here I went to the organised fire works event. My daughter wanted us to go with her daughter as her OH couldn't go. All the while I kept thinking how terrified Belle used to be on this night, also it's on a rugby field surrounded by woodland so I was worried about the wild life. I wish they would have the silent ones. I'm sure they are just as enjoyable.


----------



## Teddy-dog

margy said:


> For the first time in the 43 years I've lived here I went to the organised fire works event. My daughter wanted us to go with her daughter as her OH couldn't go. All the while I kept thinking how terrified Belle used to be on this night, also it's on a rugby field surrounded by woodland so I was worried about the wild life. I wish they would have the silent ones. I'm sure they are just as enjoyable.


Poor Belle. It would be good if more places used the silent ones. I guess they must be more expensive


----------



## Teddy-dog

Boxer123 said:


> Bless him yes we definitely need another thread from you  wedding piccies


We just got the previews back from the photographer! Should get the rest in about a month


----------



## O2.0

Last day of XC today. Well other than tying up some loose ends, the season is over. 
Poor Penny, I don't know what she's going to do with herself now without 30 something kids to jump on and chase! 
She went from slow intros and very timid about the giant hoard of kids back in May, to multiple kids randomly picking her up and fighting over who gets to hold her. I've also started handing over the treat bag and it's a wonder she's not massively obsese, they just hand her treats for looking cute!

Changing gears, was in a store today and saw this. Totally creeped me out on so many levels. Look at what they're called!! It just sits there and snores. They have all different breeds too. Ew ew ew!!!


----------



## 1507601

O2.0 said:


> Changing gears, was in a store today and saw this. Totally creeped me out on so many levels. Look at what they're called!! It just sits there and snores. They have all different breeds too. Ew ew ew!!!


Ahahahaha! I'd have loved one of those as a child.


----------



## golfchick

It actually even looks fairly life like!! Let's just hope people dont think thats how all petzzzzzz behave!


----------



## Arny

Lovely autumnal colours today. 
Sheep are balwen welsh mountain I think.


----------



## Kaily

Lovely pic ^.


----------



## Arny

Kaily said:


> Lovely pic ^.


Thank you


----------



## DanWalkersmum

O2.0 said:


> Last day of XC today. Well other than tying up some loose ends, the season is over.
> Poor Penny, I don't know what she's going to do with herself now without 30 something kids to jump on and chase!
> She went from slow intros and very timid about the giant hoard of kids back in May, to multiple kids randomly picking her up and fighting over who gets to hold her. I've also started handing over the treat bag and it's a wonder she's not massively obsese, they just hand her treats for looking cute!
> 
> Changing gears, was in a store today and saw this. Totally creeped me out on so many levels. Look at what they're called!! It just sits there and snores. They have all different breeds too. Ew ew ew!!!
> View attachment 479129


That pose looks familiar.... very lifelike!


----------



## 1507601

For the past week, Zhia has been sniffing madly around the bins, so I figured there was probably some small creature there. The day before yesterday she scared it into the gap between two bins where she couldn't see it, but I could. So, introducing Zhia's mousey friend...

Her obsession with it is becoming a teeny problem though.


----------



## Kaily

Lucy2020 said:


> For the past week, Zhia has been sniffing madly around the bins, so I figured there was probably some small creature there. The day before yesterday she scared it into the gap between two bins where she couldn't see it, but I could. So, introducing Zhia's mousey friend...
> 
> Her obsession with it is becoming a teeny problem though.


Oh it is very cute.

I have a squirrel problem in my garden and a dog that is mean't to be resting.


----------



## 1507601

Kaily said:


> Oh it is very cute.
> 
> I have a squirrel problem in my garden and a dog that is mean't to be resting.


Oh no!


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Lucy2020 said:


> For the past week, Zhia has been sniffing madly around the bins, so I figured there was probably some small creature there. The day before yesterday she scared it into the gap between two bins where she couldn't see it, but I could. So, introducing Zhia's mousey friend...
> 
> Her obsession with it is becoming a teeny problem though.


 that would cause great excitement in our garden too!


----------



## catz4m8z

Next door have just walked their dog for the first time in forever....that was the cause of much excitement in our house!
How do I know it rarely gets walked?? simples!
The entire time it is outside it makes a noise like a whistling tea kettle/nails on blackboard/audible dog whistle type of thing....on helium!!:Jawdrop Seriously its the kind of sounds Ive only heard for a second or two if one of the dogs gets their paw caught in something but never continuously.
I wonder if the owners had ear protection for the walk??


----------



## Kaily

catz4m8z said:


> Next door have just walked their dog for the first time in forever....that was the cause of much excitement in our house!
> How do I know it rarely gets walked?? simples!
> The entire time it is outside it makes a noise like a whistling tea kettle/nails on blackboard/audible dog whistle type of thing....on helium!!:Jawdrop Seriously its the kind of sounds Ive only heard for a second or two if one of the dogs gets their paw caught in something but never continuously.
> I wonder if the owners had ear protection for the walk??


Poor dog is probably overwhelmed with nervous excitement.


----------



## O2.0

Penny photodump!




















































That's her new Hurtta harness, the smallest one was perfect on her neck but no way it was going around her chest. This is one size up, a little big in the neck unfortunately as when she strides out it's going to hit her shoulders, but it's still a decent fit, and it moves around less than her other one.


----------



## lullabydream

Squeak squeak squeak is all I have heard for about 3 hours. Today I made the fatal mistake of looking at the Christmas stuff in Wilko's. Came away with a snowball, or snowman's head whatever you want to call it. Got it for Maisie which is fine she had her fun squeaking it, then it was Stan's turn which to my amazement he hasn't broken it. Then Harley pleased as punch she could squeak it too! Harley hasn't got the strength to squeak all toys 

I honestly thought in my stupidity that only Maisie would play with it, but of course I had to be wrong


----------



## Teddy-dog

As well as all the wedding things I posted. We've been on a little holiday (I think people call them minimoons these days!) in North Yorkshire (really not a million miles from where we live but it was quite nice not having a super long drive there!). 
We went to Whitby to visit an ex client who moved in September and Teddy loved seeing his big friend for a bit! We went and got (vegan) sausage and chips (of course Teddy shared the chips) and had a run on the beach too (he was so good there were a couple of dogs nearish by and Teddy just ran circles round us!).

One day we did an 11 mile walk and Teddy was sooo tired that evening. He is full of energy when we're out but it does take it out of him :Hilarious

And we visited fountains abbey which was lovely. Teddy loved the abbey as he could climb on all the rocks and there were about a million pheasants which sent his little brain insane 

And went to Brimham rocks too which was a bit drizzley but still nice. Not as many things to chase here so a bit of a calmer walk :Hilarious

Had a couple of pub/cafe stops too and I was super impressed with how chilled Ted was in these! And he barely reacted to any dogs the whole holiday  it helps at the national trust places dogs have to be on lead too.

some pics….


----------



## margy

O2.0 said:


> Penny photodump!
> 
> View attachment 479204
> View attachment 479205
> View attachment 479206
> View attachment 479207
> View attachment 479208
> View attachment 479209
> View attachment 479210
> 
> 
> That's her new Hurtta harness, the smallest one was perfect on her neck but no way it was going around her chest. This is one size up, a little big in the neck unfortunately as when she strides out it's going to hit her shoulders, but it's still a decent fit, and it moves around less than her other one.


She's quite hard to spot amongst those autumn leaves. She certainly blends in with her lovely auburn colouring.


----------



## O2.0

margy said:


> She's quite hard to spot amongst those autumn leaves. She certainly blends in with her lovely auburn colouring.


She really does blend in! I look forward to chillier walks so she can wear a coat and I can see her better  
Granted usually when I 'lose' her it's because she's right under my feet and I don't think to look there.


----------



## Teddy-dog

O2.0 said:


> Granted usually when I 'lose' her it's because she's right under my feet and I don't think to look there.


I do that with the little dogs i walk. I'll call them and look around and think 'where are they' and then I look down and they're there like 'what? I've been here all the time!'


----------



## O2.0

Teddy-dog said:


> I do that with the little dogs i walks. I'll call them and look around and think 'where are they' and then I look down and they're there like 'what? I've been here all the time!'


You wouldn't think they're as hard to see but when they're right behind your heels they're really hard to spot!
As many noises Penny can make to share her opinions about things, you would think she'd do a better job of at least making a noise when I'm sitting there calling her and she's looking at me like I'm an idiot.


----------



## Jason25

margy said:


> How is Daisy's leg today?


Hi sorry I haven't been on to update about daisy, work has been busy again :Facepalm

So the day after posting, by mid morning she was trotting about like nothing happened, full recovery 

Honestly, the way she was limping and not weight bearing on it at all was pretty scary, I thought she did serious damage.

Anyway, we are having allergy problems at the moment, she had walked in something the other day and scratched her arm pits over night making them really sore, so she's had to have a bath and only allowed to walk on the concrete/tarmac paths for a few days until it settles back down (always does )


----------



## Jason25

New collar and leash time, I'm feeling conflicted. Do I go for red or pink? She looks good in red, I think the red goes well with her fur colour. But isn't red a boy colour? Or do I go with pink? I think she will look cute with a pink collar but not sure if I want to get roasted for walking her with a pink collar :Hilarious
I want to go for pink but I think red might be the better choice:Hilarious


----------



## Boxer123

Jason25 said:


> New collar and leash time, I'm feeling conflicted. Do I go for red or pink? She looks good in red, I think the red goes well with her fur colour. But isn't red a boy colour? Or do I go with pink? I think she will look cute with a pink collar but not sure if I want to get roasted for walking her with a pink collar :Hilarious
> I want to go for pink but I think red might be the better choice:Hilarious


I used to always have lily in pink or purple. I'm sure Daisy will look beautiful in both.


----------



## Linda Weasel

Found this: def pink.


----------



## Teddy-dog

O2.0 said:


> You wouldn't think they're as hard to see but when they're right behind your heels they're really hard to spot!
> As many noises Penny can make to share her opinions about things, you would think she'd do a better job of at least making a noise when I'm sitting there calling her and she's looking at me like I'm an idiot.


Haha she probably thinks it's hilarious :Hilarious


----------



## lullabydream

Well was going to walk Maisie at 7 but she's flat out..had breakfast she's still flat out. She's not a morning person!

At least I got my breakfast!


----------



## lullabydream

First time me joining the dogs on a riverbank walk. It's safe to say Harley really enjoyed it, look at her smile!


----------



## Jason25

This is the pink one I'm looking at









And the red









I think I'm gonna go for pink, just need to wait for it to be back in stock lol.


----------



## Sarah H

Jason25 said:


> This is the pink one I'm looking at
> View attachment 479265
> 
> 
> And the red
> View attachment 479266
> 
> 
> I think I'm gonna go for pink, just need to wait for it to be back in stock lol.


Pink definitely! Very smart.

Puzzle had to be hosed off this morning as he rolled in something very yellow and stinky. He was not a happy bunny.


----------



## Boxer123

Sarah H said:


> Pink definitely! Very smart.
> 
> Puzzle had to be hosed off this morning as he rolled in something very yellow and stinky. He was not a happy bunny.


Don't do the crime Puzzle if you can't do the time.


----------



## Boxer123

Jason25 said:


> This is the pink one I'm looking at
> View attachment 479265
> 
> 
> And the red
> View attachment 479266
> 
> 
> I think I'm gonna go for pink, just need to wait for it to be back in stock lol.


I like the pink for Daisys colour.


----------



## Jason25

Sarah H said:


> Pink definitely! Very smart.
> 
> Puzzle had to be hosed off this morning as he rolled in something very yellow and stinky. He was not a happy bunny.


Hosed off at this time of year?!  only joking, daisy prefers to be hosed off with cold water than a nice warm shower :Facepalm

Yeah I think the pink is really smart too. Gonna have to go with a pink matching leash as well. Good thing it's dark and nobody is about when we walk :Hilarious


----------



## SbanR

Jason25 said:


> Hosed off at this time of year?!  only joking, daisy prefers to be hosed off with cold water than a nice warm shower :Facepalm
> 
> Yeah I think the pink is really smart too. Gonna have to go with a pink matching leash as well. Good thing it's dark and nobody is about when we walk :Hilarious


What about summer though


----------



## rona

Sarah H said:


> Pink definitely! Very smart.





Boxer123 said:


> I like the pink for Daisys colour.





Jason25 said:


> Yeah I think the pink is really smart too.


What!!!

Have you all gone mad? 

Disgusting colour. You can't inflict it on her


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Jason, you just have to go with your heart . Go for the pink,  she'll look gorgeous in it! Having said that,
have you considered turquoise, it would really suit her


----------



## DanWalkersmum

O2.0 said:


> Penny photodump!
> 
> View attachment 479204
> View attachment 479205
> View attachment 479206
> View attachment 479207
> View attachment 479208
> View attachment 479209
> View attachment 479210
> 
> 
> That's her new Hurtta harness, the smallest one was perfect on her neck but no way it was going around her chest. This is one size up, a little big in the neck unfortunately as when she strides out it's going to hit her shoulders, but it's still a decent fit, and it moves around less than her other one.


She blends in perfectly!


----------



## Boxer123

Boxer spam alert we have been to the woods, played in the garden then had a cuddle and watch a film.


----------



## golfchick

Perfect day for a dog walk up here in Cumbria, unfortunately with no dog to walk I had to do it alone with an audiobook for company instead.


----------



## Magyarmum

Someone who will be nameless but who is white (well was) and norti is in my bad books. Yesterday he went and dug a ruddy great hole in the garden and came back caked in mud. Unfortunately at the moment, as the only place I can give him a bath is on the freezing cold porch, all I could do was clean him off as best I can, and once he's dry give him a good brush! (Didn't stop him sleeping on my bed last night)

Took them separately for a long walk along the cart track. The maize has been cut down now, the fields are bare and you can see all the way to Slovakia. No photos of the "norti" one as he's really not fit to be seen So just a couple of my "special" boy


----------



## Sarah H

Boxer123 said:


> Don't do the crime Puzzle if you can't do the time.





Jason25 said:


> Hosed off at this time of year?!  only joking, daisy prefers to be hosed off with cold water than a nice warm shower :Facepalm
> 
> Yeah I think the pink is really smart too. Gonna have to go with a pink matching leash as well. Good thing it's dark and nobody is about when we walk :Hilarious


Honestly it's easier to hose him off quickly in the garden than to manhandle him into the shower or bath (he HATES baths and showers!). Big fluffy coat means he doesn't get very cold anyway. He loves being towelled off though and we have a drying robe for afterwards. He gave his best RSPCA face after the hosing off though!


----------



## Linda Weasel

Jason25 said:


> This is the pink one I'm looking at
> View attachment 479265
> 
> 
> And the red
> View attachment 479266
> 
> 
> I think I'm gonna go for pink, just need to wait for it to be back in stock lol.


Not pink enough!,


----------



## margy

I'm feeling a bit deflated. I enquired with dogs trust re fostering dogs. They seemed keen when I rang and the lady said that they are desperate for people to volunteer. She told me to email them more details about us which I did, then got a reply saying we lived too far away from their centre and my 2yr old granddaughter visiting would be a problem. They have suggested I try their freedom project. That centre is nearer.They take in dogs from people moving out due to suffering domestic abuse. I'll just have to see what they say.


----------



## Arny

margy said:


> I'm feeling a bit deflated. I enquired with dogs trust re fostering dogs. They seemed keen when I rang and the lady said that they are desperate for people to volunteer. She told me to email them more details about us which I did, then got a reply saying we lived too far away from their centre and my 2yr old granddaughter visiting would be a problem. They have suggested I try their freedom project. That centre is nearer.They take in dogs from people moving out due to suffering domestic abuse. I'll just have to see what they say.


That's a shame, hopefully the other centre brings you more luck. See if there are any independent rescue's near by too.
Even if not fostering you could still volunteer to walk the dogs? At a rescue I was going to volunteer at (turn out getting there was too complicated) they also allow you to take the dogs out on day trips etc as it all adds to gaining info on the dogs in different environments/situations.
You may have already, I can't remember, but the cinnamon trust may be an option too. Walking dogs for the elderly etc and sometimes boarding dogs if clients have to go into hospital.


----------



## margy

Arny said:


> That's a shame, hopefully the other centre brings you more luck. See if there are any independent rescue's near by too.
> Even if not fostering you could still volunteer to walk the dogs? At a rescue I was going to volunteer at (turn out getting there was too complicated) they also allow you to take the dogs out on day trips etc as it all adds to gaining info on the dogs in different environments/situations.
> You may have already, I can't remember, but the cinnamon trust may be an option too. Walking dogs for the elderly etc and sometimes boarding dogs if clients have to go into hospital.


Yes I volunteered for the Cinnamon trust a few years ago and get the odd email telling me unfortunately no people in my area needing help. My daughter did warn me there may be a problem with her little one coming and I totally understand that. Even though she is gentle with animals, my daughter has 2 cats, not all dogs like children. Belle used to hide upstairs under the bed when my sons children came to stay, even though they didn't touch her. Like you the rescue centres I know of are a good drive away.


----------



## Kaily

margy said:


> I'm feeling a bit deflated. I enquired with dogs trust re fostering dogs. They seemed keen when I rang and the lady said that they are desperate for people to volunteer. She told me to email them more details about us which I did, then got a reply saying we lived too far away from their centre and my 2yr old granddaughter visiting would be a problem. They have suggested I try their freedom project. That centre is nearer.They take in dogs from people moving out due to suffering domestic abuse. I'll just have to see what they say.


How frustrating for you. Sometimes volunteering is made too difficult to pursue. I understand though, safety comes first. I hope you have more luck with the freedom project.

In the meantime hopefully you will get to spend more time with Luna.


----------



## margy

Kaily said:


> How frustrating for you. Sometimes volunteering is made too difficult to pursue. I understand though, safety comes first. I hope you have more luck with the freedom project.
> 
> In the meantime hopefully you will get to spend more time with Luna.


I hoped so too.I liked @golfchick post because I called for her today and they weren't in, it's tricky trying to go out with her. They work and when they are Luna goes to in laws with the 2 young children.I don't want to become a nuisance to them.
Hopefully something will turn up.


----------



## Kaily

margy said:


> I hoped so too.I liked @golfchick post because I called for her today and they weren't in, it's tricky trying to go out with her. They work and when they are Luna goes to in laws with the 2 young children.I don't want to become a nuisance to them.
> Hopefully something will turn up.


Yes I would be exactly the same and feel a bit awkward. In reality they are probably really grateful.

Much as I love walking I don't think I would want to go without a dog. They give purpose and great company. I do hope something does turn up very soon.


----------



## golfchick

Yeah it's a strange thing to go walking alone when you've spent the last 10 years always walking with a companion. Have you signed up to BorrowMyDoggy to see if anybody nearby can offer an occasional friend for you?


----------



## margy

golfchick said:


> Yeah it's a strange thing to go walking alone when you've spent the last 10 years always walking with a companion. Have you signed up to BorrowMyDoggy to see if anybody nearby can offer an occasional friend for you?


No I haven't tried that yet but its an idea thankyou.


----------



## golfchick

I've signed up and met two dogs so far, one wasn't a good fit but the other is lovely. Her family has a good arrangement with people already so doesnt need me much which is a shame.


----------



## Magyarmum

golfchick said:


> I've signed up and met two dogs so far, one wasn't a good fit but the other is lovely. Her family has a good arrangement with people already so doesnt need me much which is a shame.


What a pity you don't live near to me. I have two scruffy looking creatures who are always ready for a walk.


----------



## Kaily

Lovely Autumn colours on our walk today.


----------



## Jason25

SbanR said:


> What about summer though


Might have to get a different color for the summer 



rona said:


> What!!!
> 
> Have you all gone mad?
> 
> Disgusting colour. You can't inflict it on her


Make my decision harder why don't you :Shifty:Hilarious



DanWalkersmum said:


> Jason, you just have to go with your heart . Go for the pink,  she'll look gorgeous in it! Having said that,
> have you considered turquoise, it would really suit her


I will have a look a turquoise but im pretty set on getting pink when it's back in stock lol


----------



## golfchick

Wahoo the lady with the lovely labrador off borrowmydoggy has asked if I can look after Holly for a whole weekend in December! It's going to make such a nice weekend.


----------



## Teddy-dog

Teddy was very excited to be back with his friends today after a week and a half off :Hilarious


----------



## catz4m8z

Looks like fun!


Let the dogs out in the garden just now and was surprised when Hannah didnt bark to be let back in. When I look she is sitting by the back door facing away from me.
'strange' I thought....:Bored
Then I opened the back door and she tried to sneak into the house carrying a dead mouse!:Shifty

Arent dogs just lovely sometimes!?:Vomit

:Hilarious


----------



## Magyarmum

catz4m8z said:


> Looks like fun!
> 
> Let the dogs out in the garden just now and was surprised when Hannah didnt bark to be let back in. When I look she is sitting by the back door facing away from me.
> 'strange' I thought....:Bored
> Then I opened the back door and she tried to sneak into the house carrying a dead mouse!:Shifty
> 
> Arent dogs just lovely sometimes!?:Vomit
> 
> :Hilarious


Think yourself lucky! 

Chloe used to sneak into the house and hide her peecess of meeces under my duvet


----------



## golfchick

Haha proper made me LOL!


----------



## Kaily

Just because she is sweet.


----------



## catz4m8z

Magyarmum said:


> Think yourself lucky!
> 
> Chloe used to sneak into the house and hide her peecess of meeces under my duvet


oh no! Thats just not right!:Bawling

My lot are usually ok, although one time somebody did bring a mouse in and hid it very carefully underneath one of their beds.....took me forever to work out where the smell was coming from!


----------



## Boxer123

A tired boxer


----------



## Arny

Going at Tilly's pace is fine by me on a day like today.


----------



## Boxer123

The boxer boys are in disgrace. Barking, jumping on me during my online training. Sox launched himself off the sofa and hurt his leg.


----------



## margy

Boxer123 said:


> The boxer boys are in disgrace. Barking, jumping on me during my online training. Sox launched himself off the sofa and hurt his leg.
> 
> View attachment 479528


Poor Sox he's looking sorry for himself, hope he's OK.


----------



## Boxer123

margy said:


> Poor Sox he's looking sorry for himself, hope he's OK.


He's fine he just needs to remember he's 7 not a young puppy  who would have thought two years ago I'd be attempting to work from home with boxers.


----------



## Teddy-dog

Boxer123 said:


> The boxer boys are in disgrace. Barking, jumping on me during my online training. Sox launched himself off the sofa and hurt his leg.
> 
> View attachment 479528


Oh Sox. Hope your leg is better soon! And you managed to do some work @Boxer123


----------



## Jason25

Went to the moors on Sunday, had a walk around grimspound









Always bumping into these hairy cows with massive horns. I'm unsure if they are friendly so I usually end up taking a big detour around them lol








Are they friendly??

Anyway it was a nice day, mum came with us as well 
Currently walking daisy around the block, the colder the mornings get, the more she wants to go for a walk :Hilarious


----------



## MissKittyKat

Jason25 said:


> Went to the moors on Sunday, had a walk around grimspound
> View attachment 479568
> 
> 
> Always bumping into these hairy cows with massive horns. I'm unsure if they are friendly so I usually end up taking a big detour around them lol
> View attachment 479569
> 
> Are they friendly??
> 
> Anyway it was a nice day, mum came with us as well
> Currently walking daisy around the block, the colder the mornings get, the more she wants to go for a walk :Hilarious


Lovely pics

Woody and I love the cold because the humidity drops.

Maybe this is what daisy likes too x


----------



## Lurcherlad

@Jason25 … lovely walks 

I'd always assume cattle aren't friendly … just in case.

They usually don't mind people but can object to dogs.

I always avoided those at our local parks when walking with Jack.


----------



## golfchick

have to say I always avoid cattle like the plague when with dogs, lost time of the amount of times that they've ended up charging nearby or being very very twitchy. I know you're supposed to let go of the dog but I'm fairly sure Ziva would have just ran back towards me to protect her!


----------



## Linda Weasel

Take no chances with cows. I’ve been chased.
I let the dog go because they were charging him, and he was at the stile well before me!

I was told by many that if you shout and wave your arms at them then they stop. Obviously these particular animals didn’t know that rule.


----------



## margy

Finally after joining the Cinnamon Trust 2 years ago they've been in touch to ask if I can walk a JRT for an elderly couple. Dog is called Molly and is 11. I'm going to meet them all on Mon. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## O2.0

Jason25 said:


> the colder the mornings get, the more she wants to go for a walk :Hilarious


Not Penny! We got up this morning to a frigid 28* (-2 Celsius) Penny went outside to pee, came in, burrowed under the blankets and is showing no signs of coming back out :Hilarious

Once the sun comes up I'll put her heavy coat on and she'll be happy enough to go out


----------



## 1507601

Gave Zhia a rabbit ear to occupy her while we went out today. Shoved the bag with the remaining ~3 ears between a box and the wall where she wouldn't usually go anyway. Guess what we got back to? Of course, an empty bag with a hole in and a very happy Zhia.  I strongly suspect Triss (the cat) helped her.


----------



## catz4m8z

Lucy2020 said:


> Guess what we got back to? Of course, an empty bag with a hole in and a very happy Zhia.  I strongly suspect Triss (the cat) helped her.


Good problem solving there....nice to see some teamwork!
(every year I bought my cats catnip drops for xmas and every year Malcolm cat hunted them down and ate the whole bag. It became a tradition to hide them and let him enjoy his catnip search!!LOL):Smug

Currently really glad that I have my dogs and not my friends. Feet are killing me after a 12 hr nightshift and this mornings exercise consisted of me opening the back door (elderly chihuahua/mini daxies). She has to go on a 2hr woodland walk before collapsing (young cockers x JRT and beagle).
Dont get me wrong I love busy dogs but only in small doses and when they belong to other people!!:Hilarious


----------



## Lyracollie

Been dog sitting a lovely staffie mix lately, she's bigger and broader than Lyra and the sound those two make while playing around the house is like a stampede. 
Nice to see Lyra initiating play with a dog and it actually being accepted, Pippa only ever plays with little dogs so whenever my brother's Jack Russel is here for a visit Lyra's always left out and awkwardly tries to get their attention, gets a bit upset when her attempts are ignored bless her.


----------



## rottiemum

Ran into a neighbour at lunchtime. They have 2 GRs. One is elderly and slowing down. The other is probably 6 and very active. He told me they just got another puppy!!! Can't wait to see him!


----------



## Canine K9

We have snow in Cumbria!


----------



## Teddy-dog

More snow here too


----------



## Canine K9

It's got quite deep here @Teddy-dog


----------



## Sarah H

Jealous of your beautiful snow @Canine K9 !
We have drizzle as per...


----------



## Teddy-dog

Canine K9 said:


> It's got quite deep here @Teddy-dog
> View attachment 479750
> 
> 
> View attachment 479749


Wow it has! It's just stopped here.


----------



## margy

I met little Molly today, I'm walking her for an elderly couple who were very friendly and grateful to the Cinnamon Trust for getting the volunteers to walk her. She so reminded me of my Belle, it was a bit slippery so I had to be careful walking on the path but we found a football field to go on. I don't know that area very well but Molly took me where she wanted to go! I'll be taking her out again next Mon, can't wait.


----------



## edinoodle

@margy she looks lovely! Hope you two enjoy many walks together

We also had fun in the snow this weekend, it was the first time they'd both experienced it so lots of zoomies were involved!
























And an outtake of Bramble looking a lot less elegant than usual


----------



## Lurcherlad

Sarah H said:


> Jealous of your beautiful snow @Canine K9 !
> We have drizzle as per...


Oh no … not me … they can keep it!


----------



## Lurcherlad

margy said:


> I met little Molly today, I'm walking her for an elderly couple who were very friendly and grateful to the Cinnamon Trust for getting the volunteers to walk her. She so reminded me of my Belle, it was a bit slippery so I had to be careful walking on the path but we found a football field to go on. I don't know that area very well but Molly took me where she wanted to go! I'll be taking her out again next Mon, can't wait.
> View attachment 479793
> View attachment 479794


I'm going to register with the Cinnamon Trust.

Have done so with BorrowMyDoggy too on the basic scheme to see how it works.

We passed the huge Dogs Trust near me yesterday and I said "aww, let's get a dog" …. OH played deaf!


----------



## Sarah H

Lurcherlad said:


> Oh no … not me … they can keep it!


I love snow. As long as I don't have to go anywhere or do anything!


----------



## golfchick

Well we have a house guest again! The lovely Holly from BorrowMyDoggy is coming to stay for a whole weekend in Dember so having her all day and night until 3pm ish tomorrow to make sure she's settled in. Yet again she's a little cracker!


----------



## Kaily

margy said:


> I met little Molly today, I'm walking her for an elderly couple who were very friendly and grateful to the Cinnamon Trust for getting the volunteers to walk her. She so reminded me of my Belle, it was a bit slippery so I had to be careful walking on the path but we found a football field to go on. I don't know that area very well but Molly took me where she wanted to go! I'll be taking her out again next Mon, can't wait.
> View attachment 479793
> View attachment 479794


Molly is very sweet and as you say a lot like your Belle. So glad you are getting a doggy fix.


----------



## Arny

Tilly tucking into her belated birthday treat.
Of course not on her bed


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Some lovely snowy pics folks. None from me though OH has been doing the doggie walkies whilst I stay home with the towel and drying coat warming on the radiator. Ilove to see snow, but don't go out in it if I can help it. Dan loves it though.


----------



## golfchick

Lovely to have a dog round to walk again and gives me an excuse to get out. Daft ice and snow have all gone this morning and its a nice 11 degrees.


----------



## Lurcherlad

What a great story … good luck Bailey … love your new life!


----------



## Magyarmum

I'm so proud of the Schnauzer boys.

Yesterday I had an appointment at a government office in the city. Thinking it would only take a few minutes we decided to take the dogs with us. In the end it took over an hour and as dogs weren't allowed inside, they had to wait outside in the cold (Gabor was with them).

I never would have thought that either of them had the patience to stay in one place for so long. They really are super little fellas!


----------



## rona

Magyarmum said:


> I'm so proud of the Schnauzer boys.
> 
> Yesterday I had an appointment at a government office in the city. Thinking it would only take a few minutes we decided to take the dogs with us. In the end it took over an hour and as dogs weren't allowed inside, they had to wait outside in the cold (Gabor was with them).
> 
> I never would have thought that either of them had the patience to stay in one place for so long. They really are super little fellas!


You seem to love the little devils more and more in every post you make?


----------



## Lurcherlad

Feeling a bit down about missing my lovely Jack, but the time isn't right to take on a new dog 

So I've just sponsored a Hardship Hound at the Greyhound Trust 










Love the photo! 

Feel better now


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Lurcherlad said:


> Feeling a bit down about missing my lovely Jack, but the time isn't right to take on a new dog
> 
> So I've just sponsored a Hardship Hound at the Greyhound Trust
> 
> View attachment 479891
> 
> 
> Love the photo!
> 
> Feel better now


What a lovely thing to do. He looks a real character.


----------



## catz4m8z

Alf was going for the world record in laziness today I think. He must of spent 90% of his day in his crate....very challenging to try and crate and rotate your dogs if one of them refuses to come out for any of his outside time!!:Hilarious
He's fine, just got himself super comfy in his bed (he gets under the covers and literally puts himself to bed) this afternoon and wouldnt budge at all.

My lot were low energy before they got old though. Now they go out for a decent walk in the morning and as far as they are concerned thats it for the day!


----------



## Magyarmum

rona said:


> You seem to love the little devils more and more in every post you make?


I do! It's only really this year I've come to appreciate the pair of them. They're such easy going little dogs who 99.9% of the time are absolutely no trouble.

Earlier in the year, feeling rather isolated in my tiny village, I decide to switch our training to pavement pounding in the city. Took them a little while to get used to the hustle and bustle of city life but I've now got two dogs who can walk along the busiest street as though they haven't a care in the world.

It's been a life saver for me and I'm really grateful to the pair of them, I wouldn't be without them for all the tea in China.


----------



## rona

It's that 0.1 that keeps you on your toes 

It's a very important 0.1


----------



## Magyarmum

rona said:


> It's that 0.1 that keeps you on your toes
> 
> It's a very important 0.1


I know and it always surprises me when it happens. 

On Tuesday two old ladies came out of a shop and decided to loom over Gwylim who although he normally like old ladies, objected to these two and told them so in no uncertain terms! 

Oh and Grisha did a rather messy poo in the middle of the main street. So embarrassing trying to clean it up with a couple of tissues and a poo bag. with passers by wondering what the h*** we were doing grovelling around on the pavement! 

Just some of the joys of being a dog owner bless their little cotton socks!


----------



## Kaily

Cold but sunny Just back from a lovely long walk.


----------



## catz4m8z

Hannah has got to the age of 13 without realiesing that the squirrels go up the tree and not behind the tree.....

Not sure if its lack of intelligence or wishful thinking!LOL:Hilarious


----------



## lullabydream

Kaily said:


> Cold but sunny Just back from a lovely long walk.
> 
> View attachment 479908


We have freezing and sunny.


----------



## DanWalkersmum

It's cold here too but bright sunshime, perfect day for the equafleece . Your two look cosy. Dan has the purple one and has had loads of comliments today . No pics though I didn't take my phone.


----------



## 1507601

DanWalkersmum said:


> It's cold here too but bright sunshime, perfect day for the equafleece . Your two look cosy. Dan has the purple one and has had loads of comliments today . No pics though I didn't take my phone.


I've wondered about getting our Zhia one of those, or another coat. I don't know if coats are really just for small dogs or lurcher/greyhound type dogs though? She's a border collie/greek shepherd cross, medium size. She does have rather long fur in some places but she definitely gets cold outside, particularly when it's very windy, which is fairly often.

On a similar note, her tail-stub is growing a lot of hair at the end, which is getting in the way when she does her business. Think I'm going to have to give it a trim, if she'll actually let me. Anyone have tips on cutting fur nicely?


----------



## lullabydream

Lucy2020 said:


> I've wondered about getting our Zhia one of those, or another coat. I don't know if coats are really just for small dogs or lurcher/greyhound type dogs though? She's a border collie/greek shepherd cross, medium size. She does have rather long fur in some places but she definitely gets cold outside, particularly when it's very windy, which is fairly often.
> 
> On a similar note, her tail-stub is growing a lot of hair at the end, which is getting in the way when she does her business. Think I'm going to have to give it a trim, if she'll actually let me. Anyone have tips on cutting fur nicely?


Thining shears could be helpful after cutting, to tidy up uneven cutting


----------



## margy

Kaily said:


> Cold but sunny Just back from a lovely long walk.
> 
> View attachment 479908


Hope Alfie is doing OK and managing his walks.


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Lucy2020 said:


> I've wondered about getting our Zhia one of those, or another coat. I don't know if coats are really just for small dogs or lurcher/greyhound type dogs though? She's a border collie/greek shepherd cross, medium size. She does have rather long fur in some places but she definitely gets cold outside, particularly when it's very windy, which is fairly often.
> 
> On a similar note, her tail-stub is growing a lot of hair at the end, which is getting in the way when she does her business. Think I'm going to have to give it a trim, if she'll actually let me. Anyone have tips on cutting fur nicely?


I've seen all sizes and breeds of dogs in coats, from a shih tzu to a collie. My thinking is that if I'm cold with my coat on then my dog must feel the cold, as he's going from a warm house to 4 degrees outside. I like the equafleece as stretches, it is easy to get on and off, washes and dries quickly is not too bulky and doesn't impede his movement. We also have a couple of Glendarcy fleeces, they are well made and fit nicely. 
As for cutting the fur nicely.... I just snip off any stray hair/knots between pro grooms, not always very successfully. It's the only way though sometimes to keep the rear end free of poo tags
And a pic of the glendarcy one ... just because....


----------



## Kaily

margy said:


> Hope Alfie is doing OK and managing his walks.


Touching wood he is doing much better thanks. I have been gradually increasing his walks, he still lifts his leg but it is getting less and less. I feel like I can't put his life on hold anymore without any diagnosis. If it is arthritis then he needs to keep moving.


----------



## Teddy-dog

Lucy2020 said:


> I've wondered about getting our Zhia one of those, or another coat. I don't know if coats are really just for small dogs or lurcher/greyhound type dogs though? She's a border collie/greek shepherd cross, medium size. She does have rather long fur in some places but she definitely gets cold outside, particularly when it's very windy, which is fairly often.
> 
> On a similar note, her tail-stub is growing a lot of hair at the end, which is getting in the way when she does her business. Think I'm going to have to give it a trim, if she'll actually let me. Anyone have tips on cutting fur nicely?


This is where we need @Sairy and a pic of Holly in her all in one!! 
Any dog can wear a coat if they need it


----------



## Sairy

What, this old thing? :Hilarious










We bought it to keep the mud and wet off her as she takes ages to dry once wet. She hasn't worn it for ages mainly because we are a lot more picky about what weather we go out in now we have a young child.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Jack had quite a wardrobe (mostly homemade) 

I would dress him according to the weather and how much running around or sitting he would be doing, as he felt the cold particularly when not so active.

I used to take something for him to lie on too if we were sitting having coffee somewhere


----------



## Michelllorna

Cookielabrador said:


> (Stole this idea from the cat chat but it looked really fun so... :Bag)
> 
> (Not sure if we have one of these threads already but-) Ever wanted to make a new thread on random doggy stuff but felt it didn't belong in a thread?
> I'll start -
> A few days ago on our walk, Cookie managed to roll herself in loaaads of mud, and then decided to run up to everybody we passed in the woods and ask for a cuddle! :Arghh I put her lead on after a while because it was getting too embarrassing  It took ages to wash it all off afterwards too!
> 
> This morning I took her to [email protected] and bought her some food that we haven't tried before - it looks quite good and she likes the chicken. Has anyone tried it? It's called Natures Menu Adult - Here's what it looks like-
> View attachment 417849
> 
> 
> Also Bonus photo of a big stick she found this morning
> View attachment 417850


----------



## Sarah H

Slightly soggy again here today! But that didn't stop us getting a group photo. AND they are all looking at the camera! (I won't post the failed attempts lol)


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Sarah H said:


> Slightly soggy again here today! But that didn't stop us getting a group photo. AND they are all looking at the camera! (I won't post the failed attempts lol)


and you captured 2 of them smiling too!


----------



## Sarah H

DanWalkersmum said:


> and you captured 2 of them smiling too!


Nooka's a grump, she hardly ever smiles! The boys are easy to please :Hilarious


----------



## Magyarmum

Sarah H said:


> Nooka's a grump, she hardly ever smiles! The boys are easy to please :Hilarious


i don't think I ever saw either M'boi or Georgina smile. Pei take life far too seriously


----------



## Jason25

Lied on the floor after a game of tug lol









I'm quite liking the pink, but I only use it when it's dark, or if I'm not in my area :Hilarious


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Jason25 said:


> View attachment 480419
> 
> 
> Lied on the floor after a game of tug lol
> View attachment 480420
> 
> 
> I'm quite liking the pink, but I only use it when it's dark, or if I'm not in my area :Hilarious


Awwit suits her, good choice!


----------



## catz4m8z

*sigh* that moment when you go out to pick up poop in the garden and find one with a big pawprint in it...

just knowing that that same paw has probably run right through your house and jumped on your sofa.:Shifty


Dogs are gross. Why exactly do we love them again??


----------



## Jason25

For some reason work had gave me an early day, so I've booked us the dog field for 4 this evening, it will be fun to see how daisy behaves in a field when it's dark


----------



## Lyracollie

My brother's dog was over yesterday, took a festive group photo.


----------



## Kaily

Lyracollie said:


> My brother's dog was over yesterday, took a festive group photo.
> View attachment 480440


Beautiful pic.

Someone said to me yesterday "Life is Merrier with a Terrier". Never heard that before and thought how true it is.


----------



## Sarah H

Lyracollie said:


> My brother's dog was over yesterday, took a festive group photo.
> View attachment 480440


Very cute xmas pic


----------



## O2.0

Penny is enjoying having the kids back at home.

Sharing pizza:









Competing with the laptop for laptime:


----------



## margy

I took little Molly on her walk this morning and met another lady with a terrier mix. Dogs had a sniff and were friendly so I walked along with her. She told me of a nice walk to go on next time, I'd forgotten how nice it is to meet other dog walkers and have a chat. If I'm out walking on my own no one speaks to me.


----------



## Jason25

O2.0 said:


> Penny is enjoying having the kids back at home.
> 
> Sharing pizza:
> View attachment 480461
> 
> 
> Competing with the laptop for laptime:
> View attachment 480462


I think all dogs love pizza crust :Hilarious
Bless her I like how she stands using the foot as a rest  daisy usually puts her paw on the coffee table to get my attention :Shifty


margy said:


> I took little Molly on her walk this morning and met another lady with a terrier mix. Dogs had a sniff and were friendly so I walked along with her. She told me of a nice walk to go on next time, I'd forgotten how nice it is to meet other dog walkers and have a chat. If I'm out walking on my own no one speaks to me.
> View attachment 480466


Aww how cute is she 
Hope you both had a nice walk.

My mum has just informed me that daisy has had poached egg on toast today :Facepalm:Hilarious


----------



## Magyarmum

I couldn't understand why the Schnauzer boys were barking so furiously at the front gate a little while ago.

I went out to find my next door but one neighbour's dog had escaped from their yard and was prancing around on the lane outside our house. Then I heard his owner calling him and coming to collect him. As he has difficulty walking I got some treats and fed them to his dog to stop him from running farther down the lane. 

What happened next really upset me, because his owner was walking with a large stick which he tried to hit the poor dog with. Fortunately he missed but he then proceeded to threaten the poor creature by shouting at it and threatening it with the stick.

This is the neighbour who years ago had a beautiful GSD puppy which was kept on a heavy chain outside 24/7, had no raining or socialisation and as a result became human aggressive and after biting the owner's son was shot!

Sometimes I really don't understand people!


----------



## catz4m8z

That sounds horrible @Magyarmum I never understand how people think shouting at and hitting a dog will make it come back to them. Some people reallyu just shouldnt have pets.

I actually enjoyed some of my nightshift last night...mainly coz me and 2 of my colleagues (with 2 dogs and 4 dogs each) spent most of the night swapping dog stories! In fact I only recognized another colleague they were trying to describe to me when they told me what dogs she had!:Shy


----------



## SbanR

catz4m8z said:


> That sounds horrible @Magyarmum I never understand how people think shouting at and hitting a dog will make it come back to them. Some people reallyu just shouldnt have pets.
> 
> I actually enjoyed some of my nightshift last night...mainly coz me and 2 of my colleagues (with 2 dogs and 4 dogs each) spent most of the night swapping dog stories! In fact I only recognized another colleague they were trying to describe to me when they told me what dogs she had!:Shy


Kenyan sand boa sounds very exotic. Are they very common/popular among reptile enthusiasts?


----------



## Arny

Always nice to have a friend to point out the good smells.










catz4m8z said:


> I actually enjoyed some of my nightshift last night...mainly coz me and 2 of my colleagues (with 2 dogs and 4 dogs each) spent most of the night swapping dog stories! In fact I only recognized another colleague they were trying to describe to me when they told me what dogs she had!:Shy


I'm like that with people on walks, they talk about someone by name I'm, "what dog do they have"?


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Arny said:


> Always nice to have a friend to point out the good smells.
> View attachment 480494
> 
> 
> I'm like that with people on walks, they talk about someone by name I'm, "what dog do they have"?


My OH knows all the dog's names but the people are always (the dogs name) mum or dad.


----------



## Jason25

After a 14 hour shift yesterday, i just started nodding off on the sofa when I heard this massive commotion outside. I open the back door and you've got my staffy and next doors 2 staffies trying to eat each other through the fence, you can hear my neighbour trying to get his dogs away but they are all over the threshold including mine. (I'm sure you can imagine what the 3 of them sounded like, sounds so nasty lol) 

I kind of just lost it, i shouted stop as loud as I could and honestly, all 3 dogs stopped immediately, daisy came running in with all her hackles up, matey dragged his dogs in and said thanks. I'm sure I was heard miles away. :Hilarious

Dog flap privileges have been revoked.


----------



## Sarah H

Jason25 said:


> After a 14 hour shift yesterday, i just started nodding off on the sofa when I heard this massive commotion outside. I open the back door and you've got my staffy and next doors 2 staffies trying to eat each other through the fence, you can hear my neighbour trying to get his dogs away but they are all over the threshold including mine. (I'm sure you can imagine what the 3 of them sounded like, sounds so nasty lol)
> 
> I kind of just lost it, i shouted stop as loud as I could and honestly, all 3 dogs stopped immediately, daisy came running in with all her hackles up, matey dragged his dogs in and said thanks. I'm sure I was heard miles away. :Hilarious
> 
> Dog flap privileges have been revoked.


Oops. Little buggers!


----------



## Lyracollie

Jason25 said:


> After a 14 hour shift yesterday, i just started nodding off on the sofa when I heard this massive commotion outside. I open the back door and you've got my staffy and next doors 2 staffies trying to eat each other through the fence, you can hear my neighbour trying to get his dogs away but they are all over the threshold including mine. (I'm sure you can imagine what the 3 of them sounded like, sounds so nasty lol)
> 
> I kind of just lost it, i shouted stop as loud as I could and honestly, all 3 dogs stopped immediately, daisy came running in with all her hackles up, matey dragged his dogs in and said thanks. I'm sure I was heard miles away. :Hilarious
> 
> Dog flap privileges have been revoked.


What is it with dogs and fighting through fences, used to happen at the kennels I worked at all the time and the noise was ridiculous. 
I'm sure Daisy was a very brave girl protecting your household.


----------



## Magyarmum

Our last day of training and last visit to the big city for the year We decided to have a small pre-Christmas celebration in a dog friendly restaurant we know.

Szinva Terrace. Szinva is the name of the river which runs through the city. The area has loads of cafes and restaurants and is popular with tourists









The Bridge of Lovers









My two "lover boys" with Gabor our trainer


















Grisha being good for once









Lunch at Zips Beer and Tapas Bar









Needing a mummy cuddle









The nose!









They were such good boys although on the way back to the car poor Gwylim got spooked by a woman having a drink out of a plastic bottle which made funny crunching noises. No way was he going to walk past her and those scary noises and could only be persuaded by a few yummy treats! Grisha decided to stalk a pigeon who has met his sort before. When it took into the air the silly boy leapt after it, only to discover that unlike the pigeon he doesn't have wings and he landed on the ground with a loud plop!


----------



## rottiemum

Chase is in full on a***hole mode today.
Tried to lunge at a guy that dared to be walking in the same general area as us. I managed to contain that.
Then in the woods a completely random spaniel came out of nowhere running around mental. 2 guys with him just strolling along. Fair enough.
But of course my idiot hates that because he isn't allowed to do it. So there was lunging...And I ended up face down in the mud hanging on to a lunging rottie.
Kept hold though. So we kept his walk short. 
There's a gardener doing trimming in our back garden and the neighbours over the back...when we got home he managed to open the back door. Chase, not the guy...
Went out to sniff him and his equipment. Was ok until he decided that it would be great to jump on him. I had to run in for the treats real fast. Door is now locked. 
Guy is fine and Chase was being friendly in his own special way...but nobody wants him jumping on them. 
:Banghead:Bag:Bag


----------



## Boxer123

rottiemum said:


> Chase is in full on a***hole mode today.
> Tried to lunge at a guy that dared to be walking in the same general area as us. I managed to contain that.
> Then in the woods a completely random spaniel came out of nowhere running around mental. 2 guys with him just strolling along. Fair enough.
> But of course my idiot hates that because he isn't allowed to do it. So there was lunging...And I ended up face down in the mud hanging on to a lunging rottie.
> Kept hold though. So we kept his walk short.
> There's a gardener doing trimming in our back garden and the neighbours over the back...when we got home he managed to open the back door. Chase, not the guy...
> Went out to sniff him and his equipment. Was ok until he decided that it would be great to jump on him. I had to run in for the treats real fast. Door is now locked.
> Guy is fine and Chase was being friendly in his own special way...but nobody wants him jumping on them.
> :Banghead:Bag:Bag


Oh dear Chase (but Loki says a good day all round) I feel your pain they are so embarrassing.


----------



## Boxer123

On best behaviour for Santapaws.


----------



## rottiemum

Boxer123 said:


> Oh dear Chase (but Loki says a good day all round) I feel your pain they are so embarrassing.


I did think of you and Loki as I was typing that. Lol
When we got home I said 'was that fun?'
And he gave me that look that says 'yes mum that was the best!' :Woot


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 480561
> On best behaviour for Santapaws.


Aww they look so good Santapaws is going to bring them loads of special pressies  (did you bribe them?)


----------



## Boxer123

DanWalkersmum said:


> Aww they look so good Santapaws is going to bring them loads of special pressies  (did you bribe them?)


I did they only work for ham.


----------



## catz4m8z

OMG, the people down the road are walking their dog!!:Wideyed
They have to walk past my house and honestly this dog makes the same noise Hannah makes when she sees a squirrel....except its not one or two high pitched ear splitting barks, its continuous! 
I could hear it getting fainter and fainter as they went up the road.:Hilarious

(my lot barked back at it as it went past but thankfully they are so used to it barking loads in the back garden that they just ignore it there.)


----------



## rona

Just did a 50 metre dash with the dog........puff, puff

When all three of us are out together and the path splits into two and OH has him, Archie loves to race me 

So.......I thought I'd try it in the garden


----------



## Guest

Sounds a fun day of training and treats (for the humans as well) @Magyarmum


----------



## Magyarmum

J. Dawson said:


> Sounds a fun day of training and treats (for the humans as well) @Magyarmum


 Over the past two years Gabor our trainer has become a good friend and the boys adore him. We do all kinds of fun things together and visit different places and usually end up putting the world to rights over a coffee and a gooey cake!


----------



## rottiemum

This morning Chase met 4 of his pals (the 3 goldens and a Leonberger) and was very good.
This afternoon we avoided people, my avoidance skills were on point today. Lol
A few times I sang (softly and badly) to him when he saw something in the distance. That seemed to work pretty well.
I rewatched the video by O2.0 for leash wrapping but it wouldn't really work with his dogmatic so I put his harness on him so I had something else to hold onto.
Coming home, a little way ahead of us some guy comes walking out of the woods where there's no path (I figured out he was a workman going for a pee).
So I halted him and started my little song and treat giving; I hear someone say; there's one behind you...And a guy with a poodle walks by...Chase kept focus on me. He would have been fine because he had a dog. He doesn't like random men walking by themselves. He did well today though.


----------



## Boxer123

rottiemum said:


> This morning Chase met 4 of his pals (the 3 goldens and a Leonberger) and was very good.
> This afternoon we avoided people, my avoidance skills were on point today. Lol
> A few times I sang (softly and badly) to him when he saw something in the distance. That seemed to work pretty well.
> I rewatched the video by O2.0 for leash wrapping but it wouldn't really work with his dogmatic so I put his harness on him so I had something else to hold onto.
> Coming home, a little way ahead of us some guy comes walking out of the woods where there's no path (I figured out he was a workman going for a pee).
> So I halted him and started my little song and treat giving; I hear someone say; there's one behind you...And a guy with a poodle walks by...Chase kept focus on me. He would have been fine because he had a dog. He doesn't like random men walking by themselves. He did well today though.


Loki doesn't care for lone men either isn't it funny. I sing to him he seems to like it but of course you look nights.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 480561
> *On best behaviour for Santapaws*.


it won't last, wait till they've had their Christmas pressies


----------



## Boxer123

Happy Paws2 said:


> it won't last, wait till they've had their Christmas pressies


It didn't last much beyond that photo they know they get presents either way look at those faces.


----------



## Teddy-dog

We've been doing an online trick class and we got our certificates today! We do it every week and work on bits towards levels as well as other things so hopefully we'll get a few more


----------



## margy

I'm starting to think I want another dog. OH is now retired and I thought at first we couldn't afford one but we are better of than I thought we would be. It's a dilemma. I went to an elderly client last night with a lovely cross breed. He sat on my lap and I just thought how I would love a dog like him. She puts so much away every month instead of paying for insurance. It's something I'm going to consider after Christmas.


----------



## Kaily

I think you need another dog too. My income is very low, if you want it enough you find a way. I'm so pleased to hear you are starting to think about a new friend.


----------



## DanWalkersmum

margy said:


> I'm starting to think I want another dog. OH is now retired and I thought at first we couldn't afford one but we are better of than I thought we would be. It's a dilemma. I went to an elderly client last night with a lovely cross breed. He sat on my lap and I just thought how I would love a dog like him. She puts so much away every month instead of paying for insurance. It's something I'm going to consider after Christmas.


Now you've decided to take a look I don't think it will be long before you find yourself going through the process. Retirement is the perfect time to get a dog as you can devote as much time and energy to them as you need to without the worry of having to get up for work and being sleep deprived whilst they settle in! (personl experience speaking here)Looking forward to seeing how you get on.


----------



## Lurcherlad

If it were just up to me, I’d be looking for a new rescue dog myself 

We drove past the end of the lane yesterday that leads to the rescue Jack came from, and I felt a little pang


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Lurcherlad said:


> If it were just up to me, I'd be looking for a new rescue dog myself
> 
> We drove past the end of the lane yesterday that leads to the rescue Jack camlast night e from, and I felt a little pang


You must really miss your boy (hug). Watched the rehoming programme on tv last night, where they pair up the owner with the dog......... some lovely stories there. I think it's Wood Green animal shelter?


----------



## Lurcherlad

DanWalkersmum said:


> You must really miss your boy (hug). Watched the rehoming programme on tv last night, where they pair up the owner with the dog......... some lovely stories there. I think it's Wood Green animal shelter?


I can't watch :Bag


----------



## Magyarmum

Lurcherlad said:


> If it were just up to me, I'd be looking for a new rescue dog myself
> 
> We drove past the end of the lane yesterday that leads to the rescue Jack came from, and I felt a little pang


I'm getting the Shar-Pei puppy blues which I know I shouldn't because I already have my two smashing little Schnauzer boys.

My favourite Hungarian Pei breeders really shouldn't have litters of gorgeous puppies at this time of year.

It isn't fair to put such temptation in my way! .


----------



## Magyarmum




----------



## Happy Paws2

Lurcherlad said:


> If it were just up to me,* I'd be looking for a new rescue dog myself *
> 
> We drove past the end of the lane yesterday that leads to the rescue Jack came from, and I felt a little pang


Not a bad idea, you forget just how much work a puppy can be and young dog might be better,


----------



## rona

Anyone want a stroppy Golden Retriever?


----------



## ShibaPup

rona said:


> Anyone want a stroppy Golden Retriever?


I'll swap you... a teenage Dalmatian :Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## O2.0

Penny had an impromptu photoshoot on our walk today  
Which do you think is her best angle? :Hilarious


----------



## margy

All of them she's lovely! I love her colouring.


----------



## DanWalkersmum

O2.0 said:


> Penny had an impromptu photoshoot on our walk today
> Which do you think is her best angle? :Hilarious
> 
> View attachment 480619
> View attachment 480620
> View attachment 480621


I like the middle one, sge looks like she's spotted a critter in the trees


----------



## rona

ShibaPup said:


> I'll swap you... a teenage Dalmatian :Hilarious:Hilarious


I don't want this one let alone another younger version


----------



## Magyarmum

rona said:


> I don't want this one let alone another younger version


Perhaps you'd prefer two scruffy very stubborn, and noisy Schnauzers?


----------



## Happy Paws2

it's nearly 3 years since we lost our lovely Dillon and with all our health problems mainly OH over the last few months the pain of not have our boy here hasn't got any easier. Last night for some reason it was worse and we both broke down and must have cried it seemed hours, I'm still in tears this morning.
I really miss my baby I do want him back that much it hurts. Why are their lives so much shorter than ours it's not fair.

Sorry for the rant just needed to say something to people who understand.


----------



## Magyarmum

Happy Paws2 said:


> it's nearly 3 years since we lost our lovely Dillon and with all our health problems mainly OH over the last few months the pain of not have our boy here hasn't got any easier. Last night for some reason it was worse and we both broke down and must have cried it seemed hours, I'm still in tears this morning.
> I really miss my baby I do want him back that much it hurts. Why are their lives so much shorter than ours it's not fair.
> 
> Sorry for the rant just needed to say something to people who understand.


You don't have to apologise for being human.

Even though I've got my two Schnauzer boys that I adore, I still long to have my Pei girls back. They both touched my heart in a way no dog has ever done before and I miss them so dreadfully.


----------



## Kaily

Happy Paws2 said:


> it's nearly 3 years since we lost our lovely Dillon and with all our health problems mainly OH over the last few months the pain of not have our boy here hasn't got any easier. Last night for some reason it was worse and we both broke down and must have cried it seemed hours, I'm still in tears this morning.
> I really miss my baby I do want him back that much it hurts. Why are their lives so much shorter than ours it's not fair.
> 
> Sorry for the rant just needed to say something to people who understand.


They do break our hearts. Its good to cry and its good to share.

Take gentle care of yourselves.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Magyarmum said:


> You don't have to apologise for being human.
> 
> Even though I've got my two Schnauzer boys that I adore, I still long to have my Pei girls back. They both touched my heart in a way no dog has ever done before and I miss them so dreadfully.





Kaily said:


> They do break our hearts. Its good to cry and its good to share.
> 
> Take gentle care of yourselves.


Thank you,

It's just that when I'm down I really miss having a great big fur ball to cuddle.


----------



## edinoodle

Happy Paws2 said:


> It's just that when I'm down I really miss having a great big fur ball to cuddle.


Thinking of you, I know how it feels to miss a very much loved furry family member.

I'm feeling a bit down at the moment, this Christmas was always going to be hard for personal reasons but was looking forward to our first Christmas with the dogs. But over the past week I've been increasingly worried about Bumble and how he walks so got a vet appointment for today. The vet gave him a good check over and she said he was great apart from not being 100% happy with having his hips fully extended. We've been advised to take videos of him and take him back in a month, and then think about having his hips x-rayed. I just really hope it's him being a puppy and not being used to his gangly-ness rather than an actual problem but I can't help but be really worried now


----------



## Happy Paws2

edinoodle said:


> Thinking of you, I know how it feels to miss a very much loved furry family member.
> 
> I'm feeling a bit down at the moment, this Christmas was always going to be hard for personal reasons but was looking forward to our first Christmas with the dogs. But over the past week I've been increasingly worried about Bumble and how he walks so got a vet appointment for today. The vet gave him a good check over and she said he was great apart from not being 100% happy with having his hips fully extended. We've been advised to take videos of him and take him back in a month, and then think about having his hips x-rayed. I just really hope it's him being a puppy and not being used to his gangly-ness rather than an actual problem but I can't help but be really worried now


Oh poor Bumble fingers crossed his just been a clumsy puppy and nothing serious, but they do like to worry us.


----------



## rona

Magyarmum said:


> Perhaps you'd prefer two scruffy very stubborn, and noisy Schnauzers?


I don't want a dog any more, not any dog. I can always borrow dogs. All the pleasure and none of the worry 



Happy Paws2 said:


> it's nearly 3 years since we lost our lovely Dillon and with all our health problems mainly OH over the last few months the pain of not have our boy here hasn't got any easier. Last night for some reason it was worse and we both broke down and must have cried it seemed hours, I'm still in tears this morning.
> I really miss my baby I do want him back that much it hurts. Why are their lives so much shorter than ours it's not fair.
> 
> Sorry for the rant just needed to say something to people who understand.


No dog that is apart from Alfie 
I understand completely..........


----------



## Happy Paws2

rona said:


> I don't want a dog any more, not any dog. I can always borrow dogs. All the pleasure and none of the worry
> 
> No dog that is apart from Alfie
> I understand completely..........


I loved Amber she was my dog, Dillon was OH's but somehow he really got into my heart and has left a hole that will never heal.


----------



## Linda Weasel

My grandson (7) said that because dogs are so good they don’t have to spend as much time here as we do.

Don’t know where he got that from but it sort of makes sense.


----------



## Kaily

edinoodle said:


> Thinking of you, I know how it feels to miss a very much loved furry family member.
> 
> I'm feeling a bit down at the moment, this Christmas was always going to be hard for personal reasons but was looking forward to our first Christmas with the dogs. But over the past week I've been increasingly worried about Bumble and how he walks so got a vet appointment for today. The vet gave him a good check over and she said he was great apart from not being 100% happy with having his hips fully extended. We've been advised to take videos of him and take him back in a month, and then think about having his hips x-rayed. I just really hope it's him being a puppy and not being used to his gangly-ness rather than an actual problem but I can't help but be really worried now


Fingers crossed he is just going though a awkward phase and he will grow out of it. I hope you manage to enjoy Christmas without worrying too much.


----------



## edinoodle

Kaily said:


> Fingers crossed he is just going though a awkward phase and he will grow out of it. I hope you manage to enjoy Christmas without worrying too much.


Thank you  feeling more positive now, he doesn't seem to be in any pain whatsoever and most people I've asked don't think there is an issue so I'm hoping I'm being super cautious!


----------



## ShibaPup

Zazu did his weekly busy people/dog walk - I do it once a week, to give him time to destress afterwards, also so I can destress afterwards :Hilarious

He is doing better though - we've done it 3 times so far and he went from barking at every dog, to now at least not barking. Had a lovely little Italian Greyhound get a bit too excited off lead, and ran over to us, froze in a play bow in front of Zazu but Zazu did well, he didn't eat their dog or even bark - he pulled towards the other dog but that's about it.

Apparently I've taught him to jump up me if he sees another dog - I did that initially to block his view to stop the barking and also to have control of his head. Now he thinks he needs to hug me every time - slightly difficult when he is the same height as me on his back legs :Bag but now I'll try keeping him on the floor and playing LAT.

Zazu is great - he seems like a sponge and quick to learn, which is great but he is also quick to learn the bad habits :Hilarious


----------



## O2.0

ShibaPup said:


> Zazu did his weekly busy people/dog walk - I do it once a week, to give him time to destress afterwards, also so I can destress afterwards :Hilarious
> 
> He is doing better though - we've done it 3 times so far and he went from barking at every dog, to now at least not barking. Had a lovely little Italian Greyhound get a bit too excited off lead, and ran over to us, froze in a play bow in front of Zazu but Zazu did well, he didn't eat their dog or even bark - he pulled towards the other dog but that's about it.
> 
> Apparently I've taught him to jump up me if he sees another dog - I did that initially to block his view to stop the barking and also to have control of his head. Now he thinks he needs to hug me every time - slightly difficult when he is the same height as me on his back legs :Bag but now I'll try keeping him on the floor and playing LAT.
> 
> Zazu is great - he seems like a sponge and quick to learn, which is great but he is also quick to learn the bad habits :Hilarious


You sound so much happier and more confident, great to hear!


----------



## Magyarmum

Oh dear!

I have the feeling I'm going to have two very unhappy little Schnauzer boyz over Christmas. 

This morning I received an email from their groomer saying she can give them a "short back and sides" on Thursday. Losing their hair leaves them feeling vulnerable and a little sore. Gwylim's not too bad but Grisha becomes grumpy and snappy, He'll most likely spend most of Christmas hiding under my bed. 

It's not what I wanted but I've waited since September to get an appointment so will just have to hope it won't be as bad as I'm anticipating!


----------



## Lurcherlad

rona said:


> I don't want a dog any more, not any dog. I can always borrow dogs. All the pleasure and none of the worry
> 
> No dog that is apart from Alfie
> I understand completely..........


Shame we don't live near each other … we could share him


----------



## rona

Lurcherlad said:


> Shame we don't live near each other … we could share him


Oh that would have been ideal


----------



## Lyracollie

Phoning the vet tomorrow to ask for anxiety meds for Lyra, kind of feel like I'm at my wits end with her SA. I had to go out last night and left her with someone who apparently just left her downstairs on her own all day (she would've been fine if he'd let her sit with him) and she barked for so long and so loudly that the neighbours came over to complain.


----------



## Boggins

Cookielabrador said:


> (Stole this idea from the cat chat but it looked really fun so... :Bag)
> 
> (Not sure if we have one of these threads already but-) Ever wanted to make a new thread on random doggy stuff but felt it didn't belong in a thread?
> I'll start -
> A few days ago on our walk, Cookie managed to roll herself in loaaads of mud, and then decided to run up to everybody we passed in the woods and ask for a cuddle! :Arghh I put her lead on after a while because it was getting too embarrassing  It took ages to wash it all off afterwards too!
> 
> This morning I took her to [email protected] and bought her some food that we haven't tried before - it looks quite good and she likes the chicken. Has anyone tried it? It's called Natures Menu Adult - Here's what it looks like-
> View attachment 417849
> 
> 
> Also Bonus photo of a big stick she found this morning
> View attachment 417850


Reminds me of my old dog Dillon who walked past the patio doors with my wife's newly anted ballerina apple tree in his mouth and a very pleased look. My wife wasnt so pleased!


----------



## Boggins

Happy Paws2 said:


> Now that's what I call a stick, I'd like to you throw it for her.


Throw it... more like toss the kaber!


----------



## catz4m8z

Lyracollie said:


> Phoning the vet tomorrow to ask for anxiety meds for Lyra, kind of feel like I'm at my wits end with her SA. I had to go out last night and left her with someone who apparently just left her downstairs on her own all day (she would've been fine if he'd let her sit with him) and she barked for so long and so loudly that the neighbours came over to complain.


well, thats annoying. None of my lot really suffer from SA but they would still be upset and stressed if they knew someone was in the house and they were left alone. Hope the anxiety meds work, I know SA is a hard one to deal with.

My parents visited me yesterday (first time since covid I think!:Wideyed) and the reaction of the dogs really made me think about the nature vs nuture argument. 
Alfie and Hannah have had the same upbringing and are exactly the same cross (even look identical) but they couldnt be more different...I put Alfie back in his crate for the visit coz he was very stressed and upset about strangers in the house. Meanwhile Hannah pottered about saying hello then climbed into my Dads lap (practically a stranger) to fall asleep! They really are at completely opposite ends of the scale when it comes to sociability.
(meanwhile Heidi just hung out with me as she isnt a big fan of strangers and Adam flitted about saying hello like the social butterfly he is).

Yet again though Hannah has amazed me with how placid and laidback she is.....well, as long as you arent another dog! She loves people and cats but aint got no time for other dogs!LOL:Hilarious


----------



## Boggins

Kaily said:


> I think you need another dog too. My income is very low, if you want it enough you find a way. I'm so pleased to hear you are starting to think about a new friend.


I know exactly how you feel. A house is not a home without a dog. I just lost my dear Yorkie, Bo who went in my arms. I am distraught but still have his Chorkie sister Minnie. Not yet, but the time will come when Minnie needs a new friend... just not yet.. need to grieve.


----------



## Boggins

Happy Paws2 said:


> it's nearly 3 years since we lost our lovely Dillon and with all our health problems mainly OH over the last few months the pain of not have our boy here hasn't got any easier. Last night for some reason it was worse and we both broke down and must have cried it seemed hours, I'm still in tears this morning.
> I really miss my baby I do want him back that much it hurts. Why are their lives so much shorter than ours it's not fair.
> 
> Sorry for the rant just needed to say something to people who understand.


Don't be sorry for the rant, everyone here knows the pain. I just lost my little boy Bo, he went in my arms very unexpectedly and I can't stop crying... 4 days now. 3 years is more than long enough to get a new furry little soul to bring joy to your life.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Boggins said:


> 3 years is more than long enough to get a new furry little soul to bring joy to your life.


There is nothing more we'd like is than to have a new furry friend into our life's, but our health and age is against us and it wouldn't be fair to bring one into our home and have to rehome it.


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Magyarmum said:


> Oh dear!
> 
> I have the feeling I'm going to have two very unhappy little Schnauzer boyz over Christmas.
> 
> This morning I received an email from their groomer saying she can give them a "short back and sides" on Thursday. Losing their hair leaves them feeling vulnerable and a little sore. Gwylim's not too bad but Grisha becomes grumpy and snappy, He'll most likely spend most of Christmas hiding under my bed.
> 
> It's not what I wanted but I've waited since September to get an appointment so will just have to hope it won't be as bad as I'm anticipating!


Do you put them a jumper on after a winter groom? I've found it seems to settle Dan for a couple of days after a short back and sides.


----------



## Boggins

I'm sure they will be OK. My old Bo had a quite short cut once he wasn't happy...


----------



## Magyarmum

DanWalkersmum said:


> Do you put them a jumper on after a winter groom? I've found it seems to settle Dan for a couple of days after a short back and sides.





Boggins said:


> I'm sure they will be OK. My old Bo had a quite short cut once he wasn't happy...


Gwylim will wear a jumper, but put one on Grisha and he staggers around as if he's drunk! Fortunately he doesn't seem to feel the cold nearly as much as Gwylim.

Gwylim is hand stripped which leaves the poor boy looking like a plucked chicken for a couple of weeks and him feeling a bit sore. Grisha is shaved but it leaves feeling vulnerable so he doesn't want anyone near him for a few days after. Another few days and they'll be back to normal.

A before photo










And some after ones


----------



## Linda Weasel

Magyarmum said:


> Gwylim will wear a jumper, but put one on Grisha and he staggers around as if he's drunk! Fortunately he doesn't seem to feel the cold nearly as much as Gwylim.
> 
> Gwylim is hand stripped which leaves the poor boy looking like a plucked chicken for a couple of weeks and him feeling a bit sore. Grisha is shaved but it leaves feeling vulnerable so he doesn't want anyone near him for a few days after. Another few days and they'll be back to normal.
> 
> A before photo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some after ones
> 
> View attachment 480933
> 
> 
> View attachment 480934
> 
> 
> View attachment 480936


The look that says 'I'll get you back for this, but I can wait…..'


----------



## Boggins

Magyarmum said:


> Gwylim will wear a jumper, but put one on Grisha and he staggers around as if he's drunk! Fortunately he doesn't seem to feel the cold nearly as much as Gwylim.
> 
> Gwylim is hand stripped which leaves the poor boy looking like a plucked chicken for a couple of weeks and him feeling a bit sore. Grisha is shaved but it leaves feeling vulnerable so he doesn't want anyone near him for a few days after. Another few days and they'll be back to normal.
> 
> A before photo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some after ones
> 
> View attachment 480933
> 
> 
> View attachment 480934
> 
> 
> View attachment 480936


Poor things, do look upset!


----------



## Magyarmum

Linda Weasel said:


> The look that says 'I'll get you back for this, but I can wait…..'





Boggins said:


> Poor things, do look upset!


Neither of them are speaking to me! :Bawling I think I've been sent to Coventry, well at least till dinner time and when they want a cuddle.

It's -2C here and an inch of snow on the ground so neither of them want to go out which suits me fine.

Another couple of weeks and their coats will look beautiful and they'll have loads of admirers when we go to town which they love! Gwylim thinks that everyone he walks past is in love with him


----------



## O2.0

Magyarmum said:


> Gwylim is hand stripped which leaves the poor boy looking like a plucked chicken for a couple of weeks and him feeling a bit sore. Grisha is shaved but it leaves feeling vulnerable so he doesn't want anyone near him for a few days after. Another few days and they'll be back to normal.


Aw poor boys! 
Looks like Gwylim got the top of his head shaved too? Proper hand stripping shouldn't leave him sore, he may need to just be shaved instead of stripped if it's a painful process for him. 
You could probably shave them longer in the winter too so they don't feel as uncomfortable?


----------



## Magyarmum

O2.0 said:


> Aw poor boys!
> Looks like Gwylim got the top of his head shaved too? Proper hand stripping shouldn't leave him sore, he may need to just be shaved instead of stripped if it's a painful process for him.
> You could probably shave them longer in the winter too so they don't feel as uncomfortable?


The top of Gwylim's head was hand stripped. They're groomed by Gwylim's breeders wife who has been hand stripping Schnauzers for international competitions for over 20 years so I would imagine she knows exactly what she's doing. Normally they go to the groomer about every 3 months with a visit to another groomer in between for a bath and brush. For the past 18 months however as with most people, Covid and life has got in the way and its been 9 months since their last visit. There are no groomers in the area that know how to properly groom a Schnauzer.

Gwylim has an extremely thick undercoat and a thinner top coat which collects all kind of debris and also matts easily which doesn't help. Grisha on the other hand has very little undercoat which unlike Gwylim doesn't become like a bird's nest. Because Grisha has a thick top coat he's fine being shaved. With Gwylim the one time he was shaved the undercoat grew more than the top coat. He looked terrible and it took over a year to get him back to normal.


----------



## Kaily

I was feeling a bit down and lonely so the dogs and I went for a very long country walk. We were out 3 hours. It really is therapeutic to walk. 





































I think Daisy is either tired or making her Christmas wishes in this one.:Hilarious


----------



## Boxer123

Kaily said:


> I was feeling a bit down and lonely so the dogs and I went for a very long country walk. We were out 3 hours. It really is therapeutic to walk.
> 
> View attachment 481017
> 
> 
> View attachment 481018
> 
> 
> View attachment 481019
> 
> 
> View attachment 481022
> 
> 
> I think Daisy is either tired or making her Christmas wishes in this one.:Hilarious
> 
> View attachment 481020


Lovely pictures I hope your feeling better Xmas can be a difficult time.


----------



## Kaily

Thank you. Yes it is difficult, I forced myself out for that long walk today and so glad I did. Feel much better now.


----------



## Teddy-dog

Kaily said:


> I was feeling a bit down and lonely so the dogs and I went for a very long country walk. We were out 3 hours. It really is therapeutic to walk.
> 
> View attachment 481017
> 
> 
> View attachment 481018
> 
> 
> View attachment 481019
> 
> 
> View attachment 481022
> 
> 
> I think Daisy is either tired or making her Christmas wishes in this one.:Hilarious
> 
> View attachment 481020


So sorry you're not feeling great. It's so nice to be out with dogs isn't it. Hope you feel better soon x


----------



## Arny

Kaily said:


> I was feeling a bit down and lonely so the dogs and I went for a very long country walk. We were out 3 hours. It really is therapeutic to walk.


Looks a lovely walk. They really are a great healer.

Tilly wants to open presents early, that ones not yours!


----------



## Teddy-dog

So Teddy gave me an early Christmas present today!

He spent nearly the whole hour of our walk *offlead  *in the woods 






He is in no way cured of his squirrel crazy's but we walk this path quite a bit and he's very used to it and has been really good on the longline so I thought we'd give it a go! If we go to other parts of the woods or other woodlands then I'm very careful :Hilarious


----------



## O2.0

Teddy-dog said:


> So Teddy gave me an early Christmas present today!
> 
> He spent nearly the whole hour of our walk *offlead  *in the woods
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is in no way cured of his squirrel crazy's but we walk this path quite a bit and he's very used to it and has been really good on the longline so I thought we'd give it a go! If we go to other parts of the woods or other woodlands then I'm very careful :Hilarious


Way to go Ted!! What a great feeling


----------



## Teddy-dog

O2.0 said:


> Way to go Ted!! What a great feeling


ahh thank you! A couple of years ago I thought we'd never get there! His focus has been getting so much better recently. He even had a couple of moments where he was looking around, all alert and he responded to me straight away. He followed some nice sniffs which I let him and he always came back to check up on me


----------



## 1507601

First christmas with Zhia. Poor thing is a little traumatised by it all. Too many changes over the last week, I think - our new sofa arrived (we didn't have one until now), father in law came over for a few days who she likes, but he brought several boxes of our books up, then had to put said books all away on shelves, etc. She had picked up on our excitement and shared it but then this morning we opened presents from each other and she started to look quite sad, then had a mixture of feelings about being given her own present which quickly settled with misery... I am sure she'll enjoy her own little christmas dinner later however.


----------



## Sarah H

Lucy2020 said:


> First christmas with Zhia. Poor thing is a little traumatised by it all. Too many changes over the last week, I think - our new sofa arrived (we didn't have one until now), father in law came over for a few days who she likes, but he brought several boxes of our books up, then had to put said books all away on shelves, etc. She had picked up on our excitement and shared it but then this morning we opened presents from each other and she started to look quite sad, then had a mixture of feelings about being given her own present which quickly settled with misery... I am sure she'll enjoy her own little christmas dinner later however.


Nooka gets overwhelmed by it all too, I just make sure she gets a nice chew while we eat, and has a quiet spot out of the way to take herself. Have a lovely day.


----------



## Magyarmum

It's snowing heavily here and neither of the boys want to go out in it.

Think I'll just light the living room fire and after Christmas lunch we can settle down and watch TV


----------



## rottiemum

Merry Christmas everyone!
Chase was a bit confused by it all. Cooking so early in the day, all the gift wrap (though he enjoyed tearing it up), etc.
He liked having his own plate of turkey dinner. However, after I took him for a quick walk after the Queen, he came in and promptly threw it up all over the floor. So that was nice (At least he kept it on the wood) :Hilarious


----------



## ECT

Merry Christmas everyone!
Thea gave me the best Christmas present - a lie in until 8:30! 
Thea had a few presents this morning - a squeaky sprout, a new tuggy, a glow in the dark plastic chew and a rope dragon that crinkles, as well as some doggie cookies. She was over the moon! We had a walk earlier and bumped into Alice, the other rottie we sometimes see. Alice doesn't like Thea because she's always been too excited and bouncy but today Thea sat between my feet whilst I had a quick chat with the owners and the two dogs paid no attention to each other! Massive progress for Thea! We've been working hard on keeping her attention and her calmness and now it looks like it might be paying off (finger's crossed, touch wood and all the other superstitions for luck)
We've all had dinner and Thea is now sleeping off all the excitement and snoring her head off!


----------



## rona

Two years ago I made dinner for my friend and Archie at their place
 

Last year I made dinner for us all at mine

Someone is missing and very much missed this year.
Though his dog, his partner in crime and his best mate has made poster boy on the Hydro FB page 

My friend would have been so chuffed and proud of his boy


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Magyarmum said:


> It's snowing heavily here and neither of the boys want to go out in it.
> 
> Think I'll just light the living room fire and after Christmas lunch we can settle down and watch TV


A white Christmas how lovely. Good excuse to cosy up indoors and watch TV. We had drizzle and fog, it was quite dark here at 3pm.
I hope you enjoyed your day. Merry Chrsitmas


----------



## margy

Magyarmum said:


> It's snowing heavily here and neither of the boys want to go out in it.
> 
> Think I'll just light the living room fire and after Christmas lunch we can settle down and watch TV


Sounds ideal enjoy!


----------



## Magyarmum

Hope this link works.




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10155710864683870


----------



## Sarah H

Puzzle sleeping off his xmas day :Hilarious:Hilarious It's hard being a dog sometimes.


----------



## Kaily

Alfie looks a little befuddled by his Christmas pig.


----------



## Siskin

My daughter and her partner are looking after a friends young standard poodle until the new year. She’s used to dogs having grown up with ours and has looked after Marcel several times, but she has been asking for advice the last few days as Marcel was behaving so oddly. Today’s enquiry was that Marcel has come into season (oh lucky daughter) which probably accounts for the odd behaviour. Again she knows about seasons etc, but this time she’s in charge so to speak. So went through everything with her and told her about bitch spray etc and made sure she passes on my advice to her owners as it’s their first dog. 
They were going to come here for Christmas, quite glad they didn’t tbh although I do know of various places they could walk her where it’s less likely to meet other dogs which is more difficult in London 
Happy days


----------



## catz4m8z

Sounds like everybodies dogs had a lovely Christmas (well, mostly!).
My lot had a nice quiet, chilled out day with their own little roast dinner for tea so were very happy with proceedings.:Smug


Today Alfie decided to go for 'The Worlds Laziest Dog' award and I think he could win! He was sleeping inside his bed (plastic bed with a comfy mattress and pillowcase for protection...which Alf climbs inside like its a proper duvet). I gave the dogs a treat and he dropped his outside the bed.
Did he get up to rescue his treat??
Nope! The lazy little stinker literally rolled himself out of the bed, whilst still in his 'sleeping bag', taking the mattress with him, ate the treat and then rolled back into the bed!
I really admire that amount of dedication to a nice comfy bed!


----------



## Boxer123

Snoozy time.


----------



## Magyarmum

Mr Grumps spent Christmas totally p****d off with me, refusing to even acknowledge my presence

I'm such a horrid human for not allowing him to have any chews after he'd tried to murder his little brother on Christmas morning Says I'm a mean old woman and he's going to live at Boxer HQ where he'll be given lots of ham and not suffer abuse like he does here


----------



## Boxer123

Magyarmum said:


> Mr Grumps spent Christmas totally p****d off with me, refusing to even acknowledge my presence
> 
> I'm such a horrid human for not allowing him to have any chews after he'd tried to murder his little brother over one on Christmas morning Says I'm a mean old woman and he's going to live at Boxer HQ where he'll be given lots of ham and not suffer abuse like he does here
> 
> View attachment 481729


Oh dear he's not happy. Loki has a bad belly so I've just poached some chicken breasts now would be a good time to come.


----------



## Magyarmum

Boxer123 said:


> Oh dear he's not happy. Loki has a bad belly so I've just poached some chicken breasts now would be a good time to come.


Poor Loki! Hope he'll feel better soon.

Mt Grumps says can you please save some chicken for him please?


----------



## Boxer123

Magyarmum said:


> Poor Loki! Hope he'll feel better soon.
> 
> Mt Grumps says can you please save some chicken for him please?


We are having big cuddles. I've saved him some chicken and a little cheese.


----------



## Magyarmum

Boxer123 said:


> We are having big cuddles. I've saved him some chicken and a little cheese.


How's Loki this morning? Better I hope.


----------



## Boxer123

Magyarmum said:


> How's Loki this morning? Better I hope.


He thanks you he's much better a 24 he tummy flare up. After several attempts hooman made a half decent meal he could eat.


----------



## Magyarmum

Boxer123 said:


> He thanks you he's much better a 24 he tummy flare up. After several attempts hooman made a half decent meal he could eat.


That's good news.

I'm pleased to report Mr Grumpy is starting to mellow and become the good natured boy he usually is. He actually gave his little brother a kiss and quick cuddle..

I had an idea some of his snappiness might be due to him being a bit hungry seeing as I'd stopped all treats and chews. And of course because it's so cold here, he's probably using up more energy keeping warm. Last night I gave him a slightly larger amount of food for his dinner and it seems to have done the trick because he's far more settled this morning.


----------



## Boxer123

Magyarmum said:


> That's good news.
> 
> I'm pleased to report Mr Grumpy is starting to mellow and become the good natured boy he usually is. He actually gave his little brother a kiss and quick cuddle..
> 
> I had an idea some of his snappiness might be due to him being a bit hungry seeing as I'd stopped all treats and chews. And of course because it's so cold here, he's probably using up more energy keeping warm. Last night I gave him a slightly larger amount of food for his dinner and it seems to have done the trick because he's far more settled this morning.


Loki agrees it's not ideal when the catering isn't up to scratch.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Been for a lovely walk along the Pilgrims Way this morning. Could have just kept walking but thought I better head back to the car at some point.

Woody seemed to enjoy it too x


----------



## Boxer123

MissKittyKat said:


> Been for a lovely walk along the Pilgrims Way this morning. Could have just kept walking but thought I better head back to the. AR at some point.
> 
> Woody seemed to enjoy it too x
> View attachment 481827
> View attachment 481828
> View attachment 481829


His happy face


----------



## O2.0

Have had some great weather and lovely walks lately. This was at one of our local state parks, I love this view and how it changes with the seasons, then a little porch sitting with my friend who's also a ranger there, great view of the parking lot so lots to look at and watch, lots of people, dogs in and out of cars, all sorts of good stuff but still far enough away to not react. Good practice civilizing the little monster


----------



## Kaily

Beautiful weather, we could do with some of that. ^

Daisy is another destroyer of toys. Then sits innocently like butter wouldn't melt..


----------



## Boxer123

We went to a new secure field today. It was huge and had a woodland running down the middle. Loki thought I'd taken leave of my senses and that he was a free boxer when I let him off and took off like a bullet into the woods.


----------



## ewelsh

Thought you would all love this

https://www.linkedin.com/posts/dogs...as-presents-activity-6878969685547737088-iIET


----------



## ShibaPup

Sunday Zazu has his first 1-2-1 show training session :Hungover:Hilarious

Slightly nervous but I'm sure we'll be fine... outside, probably in the rain :Hilarious Been asked to bring plenty of food for him, different options and his favourite toy

Hopefully if all goes well, we will be able to join the group sessions


----------



## 1507601

Think I'm being burned by the charity I foster for...


----------



## Teddy-dog

ShibaPup said:


> Sunday Zazu has his first 1-2-1 show training session :Hungover:Hilarious
> 
> Slightly nervous but I'm sure we'll be fine... outside, probably in the rain :Hilarious Been asked to bring plenty of food for him, different options and his favourite toy
> 
> Hopefully if all goes well, we will be able to join the group sessions


Hope it goes well! Im sure he'll be a good lad


----------



## Teddy-dog

Lucy2020 said:


> Think I'm being burned by the charity I foster for...


Oh no what's happened???


----------



## ShibaPup

Lucy2020 said:


> Think I'm being burned by the charity I foster for...


Oh no, that doesn't sound good 

I previously looked into rescues again after Lily but unfortunately was matched fairly poorly imo, known reactive dogs or dogs with bite history so I didn't go a head.


----------



## 1507601

Teddy-dog said:


> Oh no what's happened???


Costs I was told would be covered haven't been and a total lack of communication following... I feel sick. I seriously hope this is a misunderstanding but at this point it looks like not.


----------



## Teddy-dog

Lucy2020 said:


> Costs I was told would be covered haven't been and a total lack of communication following... I feel sick. I seriously hope this is a misunderstanding but at this point it looks like not.


Oh that's doesn't sound good! Did you have a contract signed with them or anything??


----------



## 1507601

Teddy-dog said:


> Oh that's doesn't sound good! Did you have a contract signed with them or anything??


No - I'm not sure that's the normal thing done, at least I've seen no mention of it.


----------



## ShibaPup

Lucy2020 said:


> No - I'm not sure that's the normal thing done, at least I've seen no mention of it.


Typically you'll sign a foster or adoption agreement/contract with a rescue that outlines all the various details and conditions


----------



## 1507601

ShibaPup said:


> Typically you'll sign a foster or adoption agreement/contract with a rescue that outlines all the various details and conditions


Oh. Okay. Thank you. I'm an idiot.
Who would you all recommend as a trustworthy place to foster with? I want to continue but not willing to risk finding and contacting small charities I've found myself.

Edit: Found the original form I filled out which does include an agreement, but only of your own obligations and not the rescue's.

Edit 2: So they finally got in touch and said they're indeed not paying, gave some excuses and said I can't foster for them anymore. Not that I would after they lied, but it's frankly pretty upsetting, especially after I took on a dog nobody else would touch, and because of that he now has a chance at finding a forever home. I think I might never interact with a rescue again.


----------



## ShibaPup

Lucy2020 said:


> Oh. Okay. Thank you. I'm an idiot.
> Who would you all recommend as a trustworthy place to foster with? I want to continue but not willing to risk finding and contacting small charities I've found myself.
> 
> Edit: Found the original form I filled out which does include an agreement, but only of your own obligations and not the rescue's.
> 
> Edit 2: So they finally got in touch and said they're indeed not paying, gave some excuses and said I can't foster for them anymore. Not that I would after they lied, but it's frankly pretty upsetting, especially after I took on a dog nobody else would touch, and because of that he now has a chance at finding a forever home. I think I might never interact with a rescue again.


I'm really sorry - please don't write off all rescues though. There are some amazing rescues.

Have you considered The Cinnamon Trust? It's a charity that helps out owners in need, occasionally fosters or even dog walkers are needed


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Boxer123 said:


> We went to a new secure field today. It was huge and had a woodland running down the middle. Loki thought I'd taken leave of my senses and that he was a free boxer when I let him off and took off like a bullet into the woods.
> View attachment 481893
> View attachment 481894
> View attachment 481895
> View attachment 481896


Dan says that looks like the perfect place, he'd love to join in! Bet they both sleep well tonight tonight. Lovely to see the boys enjoying free playtime.


----------



## DanWalkersmum

ewelsh said:


> Thought you would all love this
> 
> https://www.linkedin.com/posts/dogs...as-presents-activity-6878969685547737088-iIET


Aww that was lovely thanks. Interesting to see what they picked, and so happy with their choices too.


----------



## Boxer123

DanWalkersmum said:


> Dan says that looks like the perfect place, he'd love to join in! Bet they both sleep well tonight tonight. Lovely to see the boys enjoying free playtime.


They had the best time we will be going back. Loki then went out at lunch and got obsessed with two teens playing football he refused to move and they gave him a flat ball he was so happy with it.


----------



## Arny

Think Tilly's pleased with her Christmas present.
She coped much better than I thought on the day, we were home but did have a few visitors.
She did fall asleep standing up on a couple of occasions and I went to look for her to find her stood under the boiler staring at the wall but she seemed content and she does enjoy the company.









Don't we all need a permanent cushion for those impromptu naps.


----------



## 1507601

ShibaPup said:


> I'm really sorry - please don't write off all rescues though. There are some amazing rescues.
> 
> Have you considered The Cinnamon Trust? It's a charity that helps out owners in need, occasionally fosters or even dog walkers are needed


I have seen them mentioned a few times on here. I will get in touch.


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Boxer123 said:


> They had the best time we will be going back. Loki then went out at lunch and got obsessed with two teens playing football he refused to move and they gave him a flat ball he was so happy with it.


That was so kind of them, I bet he's have given them a good game if he had the chance


----------



## Boxer123

DanWalkersmum said:


> That was so kind of them, I bet he's have given them a good game if he had the chance


He was desperate to join in but hooman is boring. Tired out now.


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 481928
> 
> 
> He was desperate to join in but hooman is boring. Tired out now.


that face  !


----------



## rona

Lucy2020 said:


> Oh. Okay. Thank you. I'm an idiot.
> Who would you all recommend as a trustworthy place to foster with? I want to continue but not willing to risk finding and contacting small charities I've found myself.
> 
> Edit: Found the original form I filled out which does include an agreement, but only of your own obligations and not the rescue's.
> 
> Edit 2: So they finally got in touch and said they're indeed not paying, gave some excuses and said I can't foster for them anymore. Not that I would after they lied, but it's frankly pretty upsetting, especially after I took on a dog nobody else would touch, and because of that he now has a chance at finding a forever home. I think I might never interact with a rescue again.


i really feel for you,being treated so badly by the rescue.

The cinnamon trust is an excellent organization and I've known several people who help out with dog walking for them. My sister has been helping them for quite a few years.

It does seem to be mainly walking dogs for infirm individuals, but maybe that would be a better way for you to go, rather than stressing your own pets


----------



## 1507601

rona said:


> i really feel for you,being treated so badly by the rescue.
> 
> The cinnamon trust is an excellent organization and I've known several people who help out with dog walking for them. My sister has been helping them for quite a few years.
> 
> It does seem to be mainly walking dogs for infirm individuals, but maybe that would be a better way for you to go, rather than stressing your own pets


Maybe, yeah. I was talking to my husband and we do have a lot of stuff that needs doing around the house, also need to get him driving (he had lessons in the past and was close to doing his test, so hopefully he won't need too many lessons), and we did plan to get a puppy in the coming year... so I think we might focus on those things for now, plus our own animals.


----------



## O2.0

Penny had a great afternoon/evening yesterday. Went to a friend's farm/gym where my son practices swordfighting, and Penny got to sit and watch men dressed in funny outfits with helmets crash in to each other with loud metalic banging noises - one of her noise sensitivities. She sat in my lap eating which was great and then was brave enough to walk around and explore while the metal continued to crash and bang - success! 
One of the reasons she was so keen to explore is that this is a farm and they had piglets housed near the outdoor gym where we were so I walked Penny over to see the pigs who were typical curious, noisy pigs and came up to see us grunting and making piggy noises. Penny was enthralled!  

All in all a great outing for her. 

Today we're going to meet up with another friend and her dog, hopefully go exploring if the rain holds off!


----------



## Kaily

This has been going on for the last 20 minutes, Alfies body language says it all, Daisy you are not having my ball!


----------



## catz4m8z

well, my dogs would like to 'thank' all the idiots out there who dont know when they are supposed to celebrate New Years and have been letting fireworks off since 4.30pm.
I hope nobody has left pets outside til later thinking it was safe for now.


----------



## O2.0

Meet up went great, didn't get much of a walk in because of the weather, but we did get to do a bit of a leashed meander. Fireworks going off and neither dog was bothered which is nice. Go figure, the sound phobic dog who flinches when a metal water bottle clinks doesn't care about fireworks or thunder. Weirdo...

Anyway, fortunately my friend has a nice big indoor building and the girls got to run around like maniacs. I tried to video but it was impossible, Penny likes to run around in circles around me or back and forth to me and it's impossible to get any kind of video that doesn't make you seasick.

This is the best I got, sorry!


----------



## Boxer123

One is considering what the year will bring for a baby boxer.


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 482042
> One is considering what the year will bring for a baby boxer.


Maybe a new years resolution to catch a mole!


----------



## Boxer123

DanWalkersmum said:


> Maybe a new years resolution to catch a mole!


They haven't even attempted it unfortunately mole comes out after 8pm which is boxer bedtime.


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Boxer123 said:


> They haven't even attempted it unfortunately mole comes out after 8pm which is boxer bedtime.


Whew that's a relief


----------



## Boxer123

DanWalkersmum said:


> Whew that's a relief


Everything ceases after 8; the guarding of the house, squeaking, mole catching. It's purely snuggles time.


----------



## Lyracollie

I feel so bad I accidentally jammed Lyra's tail in the kitchen door.  She has a stupidly long tail and I thought it was out of the way, the noise she made was horrible but it only caught the end of it thankfully, nothing seems to be broken but it did bleed a little.

Just feel really guilty about it, she looks so sad bless her.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Lyracollie said:


> I feel so bad I accidentally jammed Lyra's tail in the kitchen door.  She has a stupidly long tail and I thought it was out of the way, the noise she made was horrible but it only caught the end of it thankfully, nothing seems to be broken but it did bleed a little.
> 
> Just feel really guilty about it, she looks so sad bless her.


Ouch!

I'm sure she'll forgive you


----------



## Lyracollie

Lurcherlad said:


> Ouch!
> 
> I'm sure she'll forgive you


Hope so, she's giving me the side eye right now but I have given her treats as an apology.


----------



## Boxer123

The boxer boys may have started 2022 to hard today.


----------



## Teddy-dog

Lyracollie said:


> I feel so bad I accidentally jammed Lyra's tail in the kitchen door.  She has a stupidly long tail and I thought it was out of the way, the noise she made was horrible but it only caught the end of it thankfully, nothing seems to be broken but it did bleed a little.
> 
> Just feel really guilty about it, she looks so sad bless her.


I've done that before to Ted and felt absolutely awful. He moved backwards just as I was about to close the door and he screamed so loud  he was fine though just bled quite a bit


----------



## Happy Paws2

Next door was taking Sally a walk this morning and brought in for a visit, lovely to see her again.


----------



## ShibaPup

Couldn't get footage of our showing training today unfortunately.

Zazu is now called dipsh!t :Hilarious

He thinks Zazu has a lot of potential - said he is a good moderate dog, well conditioned, good muscle, strong front, moves nicely and has a good free stand already

Zazu is a bit arrogant- he put the trainer through his paces :Hilarious But he said it's good, channelled well he will show beautifully.

I need to work on my confidence more - I get nervous and Zazu will then bark at approaching people and standing in his space - so my home work until the next training session is to get people to feed Zazu out on walks and run their hands over him because he is absolutely fine would he gets to know people, but obviously showing is first approach for the judge.


----------



## O2.0

Yay Zazu! He'll do great in the ring I'm sure  
Better be careful with that nickname! :Hilarious:Hilarious
Though it sounds very suited to a teenage boy dog


----------



## ShibaPup

O2.0 said:


> Yay Zazu! He'll do great in the ring I'm sure
> Better be careful with that nickname! :Hilarious:Hilarious
> Though it sounds very suited to a teenage boy dog


Zazu was slightly wary of him at first - slightly backed off when he went to stroke him. I fed Zazu to try and settle him - was told I was encouraging the nervousness, didn't really believe that because once I stopped - Zazu kinda had a mini melt down afterwards, barked at him non-stop - I was told to ignore him, he still barked, then I was told to turn him around and he still barked... he then asked for food and as soon as he fed Zazu then Zazu started to warm to him and settled fairly quickly.

So need to try and rope in some brave souls to feed him - make strangers approaching a positive thing, rather than something he is unsure of.

He is ok passing people - it's people approaching him but we can work on it


----------



## Boxer123

ShibaPup said:


> Zazu was slightly wary of him at first - slightly backed off when he went to stroke him. I fed Zazu to try and settle him - was told I was encouraging the nervousness, didn't really believe that because once I stopped - Zazu kinda had a mini melt down afterwards, barked at him non-stop - I was told to ignore him, he still barked, then I was told to turn him around and he still barked... he then asked for food and as soon as he fed Zazu then Zazu started to warm to him and settled fairly quickly.
> 
> So need to try and rope in some brave souls to feed him - make strangers approaching a positive thing, rather than something he is unsure of.
> 
> He is ok passing people - it's people approaching him but we can work on it


Can you get some people to scatter food at first so not feeding him by hand ?


----------



## ShibaPup

Boxer123 said:


> Can you get some people to scatter food at first so not feeding him by hand ?


Possibly - might be slightly easier to get him used and strangers to agree too


----------



## O2.0

One thing you can try @ShibaPup is to have someone approach him, and right as he's about to get to the point of reacting, have them drop a treat near him and continue walking in the same direction. That way he doesn't have to interact per se, but he still gets rewarded for the person approaching.


----------



## ShibaPup

Well today's socialisation failed - walked him up to the local supermarket and I failed to take into account I live in a heavily Muslim area... people avoid him without him doing anything. Certainly not going to have much luck getting anyone to approach him.

So emailed a couple of dog training places - not expecting much back, I can only really travel on weekends. Week days I'm fairly restricted - in the past I've either had no response or they've been alpha orientated. Just want a class we can sit in - get some people to approach him, training would also be good.


----------



## Arny

ShibaPup said:


> Well today's socialisation failed - walked him up to the local supermarket and I failed to take into account I live in a heavily Muslim area... people avoid him without him doing anything. Certainly not going to have much luck getting anyone to approach him.
> 
> So emailed a couple of dog training places - not expecting much back, I can only really travel on weekends. Week days I'm fairly restricted - in the past I've either had no response or they've been alpha orientated. Just want a class we can sit in - get some people to approach him, training would also be good.


Do you have a local fb page for dog owners? Not sure if that's just a thing in my area.
If you do I'm sure you'd find people happy to help.


----------



## Kaily

Arny said:


> Do you have a local fb page for dog owners? Not sure if that's just a thing in my area.
> If you do I'm sure you'd find people happy to help.


Yes this as Arny posted or the local neighbourhood app, easier and less stressful for you to have a pre arranged stranger who understands what you are asking beforehand. Isn't it the way, if you didn't want it you would be inundated with people trying to meet him.

Good Luck


----------



## RudyLinus

I have a cockerpoo that looks more like a daschund. Anyone else has a cockerpoo too?


----------



## catz4m8z

awww, very cute 'poo'!


Alfie is having a bad day today, poor boy has a very upset tum. Throwing up and diarrhoea (all over the kitchen...thanks Alf!), cant even keep water down.
Going to starve him today and try some plain rice and chicken tomorrow and hopefully he will be feeling better:Nurse. He really does look sorry for himself today though.


----------



## ShibaPup

I love pictures - makes us look like we have a clue what we are doing :Hilarious


----------



## rottiemum

How do you wash your dog leads?
Ours have been hanging in the porch and sometimes wet dog towels get hung over them. A couple are starting to go mouldy.
Can you stick them in the machine or is it a hand wash job?


----------



## Sarah H

rottiemum said:


> How do you wash your dog leads?
> Ours have been hanging in the porch and sometimes wet dog towels get hung over them. A couple are starting to go mouldy.
> Can you stick them in the machine or is it a hand wash job?


Depends (lol helpful). I'd probably bung them in with the dog towels if I was doing a wash (maybe in a pillowcase to stop the clips damaging the machine), otherwise I'd just wash them in the sink.


----------



## catz4m8z

rottiemum said:


> How do you wash your dog leads?


Dont wash mine often but from what I remember I handwashed them (gave them a good soak with hot water and detergent first). I always worried around all the metal bits flying around in my washing machine!:Shy


----------



## rottiemum

Good point about the metal bits. I may try putting the oldest one in a pillowcase with the dog towels and see how it goes!
I've never had this problem before. :Hilarious


----------



## Arny

catz4m8z said:


> awww, very cute 'poo'!
> 
> Alfie is having a bad day today, poor boy has a very upset tum. Throwing up and diarrhoea (all over the kitchen...thanks Alf!), cant even keep water down.
> Going to starve him today and try some plain rice and chicken tomorrow and hopefully he will be feeling better:Nurse. He really does look sorry for himself today though.


Hope he's feeling better soon.


ShibaPup said:


> I love pictures - makes us look like we have a clue what we are doing :Hilarious


Looking very smart.


rottiemum said:


> How do you wash your dog leads?
> Ours have been hanging in the porch and sometimes wet dog towels get hung over them. A couple are starting to go mouldy.
> Can you stick them in the machine or is it a hand wash job?


I put everything in the wash. I've got one of those zip bags sold for horse rugs that stops hair sticking to the washing machine too.


----------



## rottiemum

Oh the zip bag sounds great! Where did you get one?


----------



## Magyarmum

rottiemum said:


> How do you wash your dog leads?
> Ours have been hanging in the porch and sometimes wet dog towels get hung over them. A couple are starting to go mouldy.
> Can you stick them in the machine or is it a hand wash job?


I always put the leads, collars and harnesses in an old pillowcase and pop them in the washing machine with the dog blankets and towels. Been doing it for years and never had a problem.

Only wish I could stick the dogs in as well!


----------



## rottiemum

Looks like I'll be trying a pillowcase! 
Thanks everyone!


----------



## Arny

rottiemum said:


> Oh the zip bag sounds great! Where did you get one?


Everywhere nowadays. I can't remember what make mine is (and it doesn't say on it) but its still in perfect condition after years.
Tilly's stuff gets washed weekly due to her skin issues so its withstood a lot of washing especially recently. I put all her bedding etc in it.
I do have a drier so the hair gets removed by that but if you don't might want to try to remove hair using a rubber glove or something when the bedding is wet.
Its like this one, just read reviews as some are made from stronger material than others and also different sizes.
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Harrison-H...orse+rug+wash+bags&qid=1641308974&sr=8-5&th=1


----------



## rottiemum

Thanks - I'll check it out!


----------



## DanWalkersmum

ShibaPup said:


> I love pictures - makes us look like we have a clue what we are doing :Hilarious


Just had to say - he is stunning! :Kiss


----------



## Boxer123

Someone has been irritating today first day back at work and loki hasn't settled at all. Running around with his squeaky monkey, throwing his ball at me. He refused to run this morning as it was raining so has to much energy. Good job he's cute.


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 482215
> Someone has been irritating today first day back at work and loki hasn't settled at all. Running around with his squeaky monkey, throwing his ball at me. He refused to run this morning as it was raining so has to much energy. Good job he's cute.


He is so cute though .
Had enough of the wet muddy walks, short cold, dull wet days and dark nights now! Roll on Spring. 
Having said that yesterday was nice and bright and sunny, but the walk we did was still muddy in places (we all enjoyed it though) and mud sticks to Dan's undercarriage.


----------



## Boxer123

DanWalkersmum said:


> He is so cute though .
> Had enough of the wet muddy walks, short cold, dull wet days and dark nights now! Roll on Spring.
> Having said that yesterday was nice and bright and sunny, but the walk we did was still muddy in places (we all enjoyed it though) and mud sticks to Dan's undercarriage.
> View attachment 482221


Bless he needs a little mud coat.


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Boxer123 said:


> Bless he needs a little mud coat.


No good he needs to have the willie bit free for the constant need to answer pee mails. His coats and fleeces do stop some of the muck, but it does get stuck to his back legs and willie area unfortunately


----------



## Boxer123

DanWalkersmum said:


> No good he needs to have the willie bit free for the constant need to answer pee mails. His coats and fleeces do stop some of the muck, but it does get stuck to his back legs and willie area unfortunately


Oh yes pee mail is important.


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Boxer123 said:


> Oh yes pee mail is important.


Dan agrees wholeheartedly, it's the whole point of a walk for him. I never knew such a small dog could pee so much (well sometimes it's a dribble)


----------



## Boxer123

DanWalkersmum said:


> Dan agrees wholeheartedly, it's the whole point of a walk for him. I never knew such a small dog could pee so much (well sometimes it's a dribble)


We have double pee mail Loki pees then Sox has to pee on top. It takes a while to get anywhere.


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Boxer123 said:


> We have double pee mail Loki pees then Sox has to pee on top. It takes a while to get anywhere.


----------



## Kaily

Daisy is in season and is in the fertile stage. She and Alfie have been outrageously flirting even though he is neutered. Yesterday evening I had just sat down with my dinner and somehow they managed to tie. Poor Daisy was screaming and Alfie just looked like he had arrived in planet ecstasy.:Jawdrop

I was a bit concerned as I didn't know how it could come to a natural conclusion and end without Alfie having his bits. Thankfully it did after about 10 minutes, poor Daisy didn't even get a kiss goodbye or promise of a call.


----------



## catz4m8z

Boxer123 said:


> We have double pee mail Loki pees then Sox has to pee on top. It takes a while to get anywhere.


At least they are only peeing on the pee mail....my lot have a bad habit of trying to sniff and pee at the same time meaning somebody winds up with pee on their head!

On another note Alfie seems to be feeling much better, no puking or squitting so far today! Plus he gets to enjoy chicken and rice today (doggo's are only vegan when suitable and I havent found a better option for poorly tums then plain chicken/white fish and rice...so chicken death it is!:Woot:Shy).


----------



## O2.0

Kaily said:


> Daisy is in season and is in the fertile stage. She and Alfie have been outrageously flirting even though he is neutered. Yesterday evening I had just sat down with my dinner and somehow they managed to tie. Poor Daisy was screaming and Alfie just looked like he had arrived in planet ecstasy.:Jawdrop
> 
> I was a bit concerned as I didn't know how it could come to a natural conclusion and end without Alfie having his bits. Thankfully it did after about 10 minutes, poor Daisy didn't even get a kiss goodbye or promise of a call.


You may want to separate them for now, they can injure each other tying and it's not good for either of them as I'm sure you know. 
Are you going to get Daisy spayed?


----------



## Kaily

O2.0 said:


> You may want to separate them for now, they can injure each other tying and it's not good for either of them as I'm sure you know.
> Are you going to get Daisy spayed?


I know it wasn't ideal but it was too late to intervene. They are both absolutely fine, she is due out of season any day. I am ready for them should they start flirtations again. They have just been for a 2 hour walk and are flaked out.

Daisy is being spayed in 3 months time. My vet wasn't able to do it last year.


----------



## Arny

Such a peaceful day today. Sat and watched the kestrels hovering.


----------



## Kaily

We had a lovely walk today, sunny but very cold.


----------



## Jason25

Dartmoor was cancelled this morning, its been chucking it down all day, and according to the metoffice, dartmoor looked even worse 

We managed to get up around grimspound last week, and hopefully get up to haytor tomorrow if the weather improves.

She is such a baby when it comes to rain, she throws a complete meltdown, stops walking and pulls her way back to the car :Shifty I'm gonna have to get her a coat and tell her to suck it up :Hilarious


















This was the other week, not sure if I shared but it's around burrator reservoir on the moors


----------



## Boxer123

Jason25 said:


> Dartmoor was cancelled this morning, its been chucking it down all day, and according to the metoffice, dartmoor looked even worse
> 
> We managed to get up around grimspound last week, and hopefully get up to haytor tomorrow if the weather improves.
> 
> She is such a baby when it comes to rain, she throws a complete meltdown, stops walking and pulls her way back to the car :Shifty I'm gonna have to get her a coat and tell her to suck it up :Hilarious
> 
> View attachment 482406
> 
> View attachment 482408
> 
> 
> This was the other week, not sure if I shared but it's around burrator reservoir on the moors
> View attachment 482407
> 
> View attachment 482409
> 
> View attachment 482410


Loki is the same got him up the other morning ready for a run both had our lights on. Stepped outside rain he refused to move.


----------



## golfchick

@Leanne77 when is puppy arriving home? Waiting to see majorly cute photos!


----------



## Leanne77

golfchick said:


> @Leanne77 when is puppy arriving home? Waiting to see majorly cute photos!


I'm flattered you've remembered!

Actually, been to meet the litter for the first time today. Mum and Grandma were there and they were both totally gorgeous. Really gentle and relaxed and so affectionate.
Good news is I've been allocated the pup I fell in love with from the very first photo. He's going to be slightly smaller than the others with regards to bone structure so more athletic which she thinks will fit my plans for him. So less likely to do well in the show ring, but perfect for dog sports.

I will be picking him up on the 29th, so he's nearly 5 weeks old currently.
Excuse the rubbish photos, Mum took the ones of me and pup (who will be called Tickencote Mr Magic or Ritter at home - all pups named after Amy Winehouse songs lol)


----------



## Lyracollie

Can someone please explain to Pippa that freshly made beds aren't for puking on.
I swear she seeks out the furniture whenever she's feeling sick. :Yuck


----------



## catz4m8z

Jason25 said:


> Dartmoor was cancelled this morning, its been chucking it down all day, and according to the metoffice, dartmoor looked even worse


You're lucky you get to go walking on Dartmoor, its beautiful around that area (although def rainy....I can remember abandoning a few walks coz the rain was coming down sideways!LOL). I grew up in Ivybridge, right on the edge of the moor.



Lyracollie said:


> Can someone please explain to Pippa that freshly made beds aren't for puking on.
> I swear she seeks out the furniture whenever she's feeling sick. :Yuck


But you want to be comfy whilst you puke dont you?? The other day I had to leap up a few times when Alfie was being sick and herd him off the rugs onto the laminate flooring!LOL

Was wondering if it was cold enough to put the heating on today but have decided it def was as all the dogs are huddled together, plastered next to the fire!:Shy
Also may have to start doing home made dog food again due to its popularity! Ive run out of the wet food I usually buy and wont get more for a few days so I whipped up a batch of home made and it is proving to be way more tasty then the stuff in trays (Ive tried it...it is pretty tasty I have to say!:Smug).


----------



## golfchick

Leanne77 said:


> I'm flattered you've remembered!
> 
> Actually, been to meet the litter for the first time today. Mum and Grandma were there and they were both totally gorgeous. Really gentle and relaxed and so affectionate.
> Good news is I've been allocated the pup I fell in love with from the very first photo. He's going to be slightly smaller than the others with regards to bone structure so more athletic which she thinks will fit my plans for him. So less likely to do well in the show ring, but perfect for dog sports.


Ohhhh great news about getting the pup you wanted and seems like pretty rational thinking! Are you getting pretty panicked about it or feeling pretty confident? We've got ourselves on two breeders lists now one due April/May and the other 12 months from now. There's only 6 of us on the April/May list and the breeder wont add any more to it for now as can't 100% predict the litter sizes of course.

He looks cute as a button! Hopefully all goes smoothly. Is it far away to go to pick him up?


----------



## Leanne77

golfchick said:


> Ohhhh great news about getting the pup you wanted and seems like pretty rational thinking! Are you getting pretty panicked about it or feeling pretty confident? We've got ourselves on two breeders lists now one due April/May and the other 12 months from now. There's only 6 of us on the April/May list and the breeder wont add any more to it for now as can't 100% predict the litter sizes of course.
> 
> He looks cute as a button! Hopefully all goes smoothly. Is it far away to go to pick him up?


I'm feeling a bit more reassured after meeting the litter and speaking to the breeder. They're already half toilet trained (whining at the door for a poo, going to the newspaper for a wee) and she's doing other things to prepare them for their new homes, including car travel and being alone. She reckons I wont have to sleep downstairs as pup should be fine in his play pen by himself by the time I pick him up. But we'll see once he's home.
There are other things she's doing too that has reassured me that once he's home, things might go more smoothly than I was anticipating but of course, everything may change!

It's the socialising bit which is worrying me. I want him to be neutral so I've created a list of places to take him in the early days where he shouldn't be bombarded by off lead dogs but can safely just be in the outside world without too much to deal with. But he's apparently pretty confident so I'm hoping he'll have great resilience. My worry is he's half Deutsch Drahthaar which have a tendency to be of an even sharper temperament than a GWP so socialisation is probably even more important.
A DD is pretty much a GWP, the only difference is the strict rules regarding breeding, aptitude testing and registering DD's. DD's are used more on larger game such as boar so need to be sharper and more tenacious.

The breeder is only 50 minutes away in an area I know well so travelling there is a doddle.

I'm glad I've only had my name down for this litter, it's been stressful enough without being in contact with multiple breeders!


----------



## Boxer123

Such fun this morning.


----------



## Boxer123

My boy is so gorgeous imagine waking up from a nap looking this good.


----------



## Jason25

catz4m8z said:


> You're lucky you get to go walking on Dartmoor, its beautiful around that area (although def rainy....I can remember abandoning a few walks coz the rain was coming down sideways!LOL). I grew up in Ivybridge, right on the edge of the moor.
> 
> But you want to be comfy whilst you puke dont you?? The other day I had to leap up a few times when Alfie was being sick and herd him off the rugs onto the laminate flooring!LOL
> 
> Was wondering if it was cold enough to put the heating on today but have decided it def was as all the dogs are huddled together, plastered next to the fire!:Shy
> Also may have to start doing home made dog food again due to its popularity! Ive run out of the wet food I usually buy and wont get more for a few days so I whipped up a batch of home made and it is proving to be way more tasty then the stuff in trays (Ive tried it...it is pretty tasty I have to say!:Smug).


I love it, especially around this time of year, not much live stock about, windy, muddy ground etc. It's just a fun experience  we got lucky with the rain today, but the ground was soaked, it was still running off the hills when we got there lol.






































She done some pulling, then some off leash time. I'm so proud of her recall these days, even if I don't recall her, she is always checking in, you can see her looking at you from a distance then comes running back lol.

She does expect treats all the time for being with you, recalled or not :Facepalm:Hilarious


----------



## golfchick

@Leanne77 yes I have to admit that's what's worrying me the most. We live fairly solitary lives and have only a very small circle of friends but I'd like the dog to very much not really care about strangers as he's met so many and not be overly 'OMG a person!!!!' but then with COVID I dont feel comfortable standing outside supermarkets etc. and hoping people will approach me as even being jabbed I'm one of the tiny proportion of society who is immune compromised so the jab has little affect on me and then if I do catch COVID I'll be struck down with it.

Your breeder sounds very much like our May/April breeder, she has a whole set up room especially for the pups and has them in crates etc. Thankfully she is friends with the 12 months later breeder so we haven't really had to smooze too much.


----------



## Lyracollie

catz4m8z said:


> But you want to be comfy whilst you puke dont you?? The other day I had to leap up a few times when Alfie was being sick and herd him off the rugs onto the laminate flooring!LOL


Why yes of course, she's a lady of comfort after all! 
Alfie's just keeping you nimble, can't have you slacking now can he.


----------



## rottiemum

Chase got his nails cut Sunday. He will no longer stand still if I put out a plate of primula, so we did it the 'hard' way. Which turned out to be easier and quicker...
Muzzle on, OH holds him, I make quick work of the nails...less than 5 mins!
Then cuddles and treats. No grudges held. 
We go back to training classes tomorrow night. Now I need to find his homework card and see what we're meant to be working on! :Hilarious
And I'm going for a haircut for the 1st time in almost 2 years on Thurs. She will have a job to do, it's nearly down to my waist...:Nailbiting


----------



## Dave S

Sadly saw a dog die after being run over this lunchtime. 
It was being walked, beside a quiet road and off lead when a car driver obviously did not see it. 
Very sad for everyone involved. 
BUT, the car did not stop and offer any assistance although we know where the car went, driver must have felt and heard something. 

Anyway, it really enforces the policy of having your dog on a lead and under proper control when near or beside a road, however busy it is. 

I hope the owner will soon feel better.


----------



## margy

Must've been shocking for the owners to witness. Very upsetting for all except the thoughtless driver who couldn't care less.


----------



## rona

margy said:


> Must've been shocking for the owners to witness. Very upsetting for all except the thoughtless driver who couldn't care less.


Maybe the driver was too traumatized to stop and witness what the thoughtless owner had put them and their dog through!

The owner was the thoughtless one not the poor driver


----------



## rottiemum

Poor dog


----------



## rottiemum

I don't know why I do it...

Looking at rescue sites...Lol

There's a 6 month old Rottweiler cross Weimaraner at a local rescue...looks like a black lab. Also looks mental...:Hilarious

Gorgeous though...


----------



## Dave S

rottiemum said:


> I don't know why I do it...
> 
> Looking at rescue sites...Lol
> 
> There's a 6 month old Rottweiler cross Weimaraner at a local rescue...looks like a black lab. Also looks mental...:Hilarious
> 
> Gorgeous though...


I do the same looking at Border Collies but I have a big problem in getting another one - my wife does not think we need three again! I keep telling her DIVORCE is only a 7 letter word.


----------



## rottiemum

Dave S said:


> I do the same looking at Border Collies but I have a big problem in getting another one - my wife does not think we need three again! I keep telling her DIVORCE is only a 7 letter word.



We keep thinking Chase might like a friend...then my rational brain kicks in. Not sure I could handle 2 live wires!


Saying that, he's snoozing in my recliner right now...but a puppy might throw all our hard work out the window!


----------



## Dave S

rottiemum said:


> We keep thinking Chase might like a friend...then my rational brain kicks in. Not sure I could handle 2 live wires!


It really is quite easy, the downside is the cost but then you cannot take it with you and the government will only take it away. 
And just think, there is very little difference between 2 and 3 and so much more fun.

Go for it and believe in yourself.


----------



## rottiemum

Dave S said:


> It really is quite easy, the downside is the cost but then you cannot take it with you and the government will only take it away.
> And just think, there is very little difference between 2 and 3 and so much more fun.
> 
> Go for it and believe in yourself.


I've had multiple dogs before. I do remember it being easy. Back then i had a big house with an acre of land.
House now isn't too bad but not so much outside room. I had 6 at one point...never thought a thing about it either.
Maybe I'm just getting old...:Hilarious

Edit: I've just looked again...and in the time he's been on the site (today!) he's already got several matches and they aren't taking any more interest for him!
I've noticed the ones that can live with other dogs are going very fast right now.


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Dave S said:


> Sadly saw a dog die after being run over this lunchtime.
> It was being walked, beside a quiet road and off lead when a car driver obviously did not see it.
> Very sad for everyone involved.
> BUT, the car did not stop and offer any assistance although we know where the car went, driver must have felt and heard something.
> 
> Anyway, it really enforces the policy of having your dog on a lead and under proper control when near or beside a road, however busy it is.
> 
> I hope the owner will soon feel better.


How awful! Poor dog.


----------



## Sarah H

Dave S said:


> Sadly saw a dog die after being run over this lunchtime.
> It was being walked, beside a quiet road and off lead when a car driver obviously did not see it.
> Very sad for everyone involved.
> BUT, the car did not stop and offer any assistance although we know where the car went, driver must have felt and heard something.
> 
> Anyway, it really enforces the policy of having your dog on a lead and under proper control when near or beside a road, however busy it is.
> 
> I hope the owner will soon feel better.


How awful to witness. I do also mostly blame the owner though, they really should have the dog on lead by the road. Although I'm pretty sure if you hit a dog you are supposed to stop, although this dog wasn't straying or anything - maybe the driver really didn't notice? 
Still horrible for you and the poor owner. 
There's a chap who walks his 2 yorkie types off lead (I can't see collars on them either but they are long haired and I'm in the car so I'll give him the benefit for now!), bby a busy road and busy roundabout. They trot happily in front and next to him but the pavement isn't wide and I do wonder how they would pass someone with another dog, pram, wheelchair etc without issue.


----------



## Boxer123

We are done with January


----------



## 1507601

rottiemum said:


> I've had multiple dogs before. I do remember it being easy. Back then i had a big house with an acre of land.
> House now isn't too bad but not so much outside room. I had 6 at one point...never thought a thing about it either.
> Maybe I'm just getting old...:Hilarious
> 
> Edit: I've just looked again...and in the time he's been on the site (today!) he's already got several matches and they aren't taking any more interest for him!
> I've noticed the ones that can live with other dogs are going very fast right now.


I have to say, having had a foster dog along with Zhia, managing two dogs really isn't that hard. I suggested my in-laws get another dog to keep their labrador company and take some of the pressure off them. Much as she'd benefit, though, I don't think she'd tolerate sharing them at this point!
Don't think I could manage six though, haha. That must take some organisational skill.


----------



## rottiemum

Lucy2020 said:


> I have to say, having had a foster dog along with Zhia, managing two dogs really isn't that hard. I suggested my in-laws get another dog to keep their labrador company and take some of the pressure off them. Much as she'd benefit, though, I don't think she'd tolerate sharing them at this point!
> Don't think I could manage six though, haha. That must take some organisational skill.


I know Chase loves other dogs...but I don't know if he's willing to share either. 
6 seems like a lot now, but at the time it was just normal. Lol


----------



## Magyarmum

I've got two tired little puppy dogs. We had a long walk in the park and they both had their nails cut and ground. Such good boys neither of them moved or complained whilst it was done. Then off to buy coffee which we drank in the car before driving home.

Gwylim - A bad hair day!










Grisha - I'z tired mum!


----------



## rottiemum

Chase had a good night at training last night. He was really good.
Did loose lead walking and recall in the car park. There were only 3 other dogs there but they all stood to the side while the trainer held him on a long line and I walked away. When I turned and called him he ran straight for me, didn't even look at the others. To be fair, they all did very well.
At the end we did some tricks. She gave us a platform for him to put his paws on...He learned it so fast!
Got home and had the inevitable zoomies before crashing out for the night.


----------



## m0t

Had a bit of an incident in the park yesterday.

Wife was walking our dog when a dog came running up to him and started jumping and trying to play. Mine doesn't really like other dogs and growled and snapped at the dog to go away (he didn't and doesn't bite).

This resulted in the teenage owner of the other dog shouting and swearing at my wife, she felt really unsafe as he was twice her size and got quite close to her. 

I can't believe the gall of some people


----------



## edinoodle

m0t said:


> Had a bit of an incident in the park yesterday.
> 
> Wife was walking our dog when a dog came running up to him and started jumping and trying to play. Mine doesn't really like other dogs and growled and snapped at the dog to go away (he didn't and doesn't bite).
> 
> This resulted in the teenage owner of the other dog shouting and swearing at my wife, she felt really unsafe as he was twice her size and got quite close to her.
> 
> I can't believe the gall of some people


sorry to hear that, I honestly think the worst part about having dogs is dealing with other people and their dogs!


----------



## edinoodle

Bumble went for a groom today and he looks so grown up! He's just over 5 months but is such a big boy, already taller and heavier than Bramble. He's such a lovely boy, always happy with a great personality. We've recently started some scent work and gun dog work and whilst he doesn't have the same drive that Bramble did I think he's going to be a great all rounder, plus he gives amazing cuddles!
Where has my little pup gone?

10 weeks









Today:


----------



## Boxer123

edinoodle said:


> Bumble went for a groom today and he looks so grown up! He's just over 5 months but is such a big boy, already taller and heavier than Bramble. He's such a lovely boy, always happy with a great personality. We've recently started some scent work and gun dog work and whilst he doesn't have the same drive that Bramble did I think he's going to be a great all rounder, plus he gives amazing cuddles!
> Where has my little pup gone?
> 
> 10 weeks
> View attachment 482613
> 
> 
> Today:
> View attachment 482612


He's so gorgeous.


----------



## Arny

edinoodle said:


> Where has my little pup gone?


Was he ever little :Hilarious


----------



## edinoodle

Boxer123 said:


> He's so gorgeous.


Thank you  he's going through growth spurts and has just been in the ugly duckling phase but is slowly coming out of it!



Arny said:


> Was he ever little :Hilarious


Haha, I suppose not really! He was a big pup from when we got him at 9 weeks unless you count when he was 2 days old (although he doesn't really resemble a dog here at all!)


----------



## Sarah H

Had a nice lunch break playing in the wet fields with the dogs.

DERP









My frisbee









And Nooka sitting and watching as the boys run around like idiots









Beauty and grace.....lol


----------



## O2.0

Penny had a big day today. We had a lot of appointments in the city so we brought her along  
First appointment I dropped OH off, and took Penny around town. Very busy, very loud, lots of construction, and she did well but was clearly nervous about it all. Came back, chilled in the car for about 10 minutes then walked to a restaurant and had a quick lunch, she was much happier with both her humans. Chilled in my lap while we ate, only got one sneaky lick in to my sandwich, otherwise had lovely table manners. No she couldn't sit on the ground next to us, it was cold!! 

Next appointment she sat in the car, we had her where I could see her through a window in the building and she did great. Just curled up in her bed and slept. Took her out after that, another walk around the area, she was much happier this time. After about 45 minutes, we found a quiet parking lot and she was able to do some heeling with spins, leg weaves and touches. With good energy and attitude. I was super proud!


----------



## Sarah H

O2.0 said:


> Penny had a big day today. We had a lot of appointments in the city so we brought her along
> First appointment I dropped OH off, and took Penny around town. Very busy, very loud, lots of construction, and she did well but was clearly nervous about it all. Came back, chilled in the car for about 10 minutes then walked to a restaurant and had a quick lunch, she was much happier with both her humans. Chilled in my lap while we ate, only got one sneaky lick in to my sandwich, otherwise had lovely table manners. No she couldn't sit on the ground next to us, it was cold!!
> 
> Next appointment she sat in the car, we had her where I could see her through a window in the building and she did great. Just curled up in her bed and slept. Took her out after that, another walk around the area, she was much happier this time. After about 45 minutes, we found a quiet parking lot and she was able to do some heeling with spins, leg weaves and touches. With good energy and attitude. I was super proud!
> 
> View attachment 482636


She looks worried, like you are expecting her to eat that rather healthy looking salad :Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## O2.0

Sarah H said:


> She looks worried, like you are expecting her to eat that rather healthy looking salad :Hilarious:Hilarious


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious
She was majorly eyeballing an approaching dog. We had a little talk about ignoring other dogs and how city dogs are aloof


----------



## catz4m8z

Just bent down to give Heidi a good ol' fuss and we both farted....at the same time!:Wideyed
Im so proud.:Smug
:Hilarious




On a serious note she also had her nails clipped today at the vets and was complimented on being a very good girl by the nurse.


----------



## Arny

Yesterday was two years of Tilly.
This was on our way home from collecting her.


----------



## Magyarmum

Arny said:


> Yesterday was two years of Tilly.
> This was on our way home from collecting her.
> View attachment 482707


Happy happy Gotcha Day beautiful Tilly!


----------



## O2.0

Arny said:


> Yesterday was two years of Tilly.
> This was on our way home from collecting her.
> View attachment 482707


Wow her coat looks so much better now!


----------



## Arny

O2.0 said:


> Wow her coat looks so much better now!


It really does. My vet has been great in knowing what we needed to do, I don't think she'd be in nearly as good shape now without them.


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Happytwo year anniversary! She looks so sad in that pic bless her.


----------



## Arny

DanWalkersmum said:


> Happytwo year anniversary! She looks so sad in that pic bless her.


She was subdued in kennels but she doesn't have a happy face 
Part way through the ride home she put her head on my lap.


----------



## Teddy-dog

Happy two years Tilly!


----------



## margy

Happy Gotcha day Tilly x


----------



## O2.0

Penny experienced her first snow ever today. 
It was fun, until it wasn't :Hilarious
The cold hit her all at once and she asked me to pick her up. She does a very good RSPCA face :Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Boxer123

O2.0 said:


> Penny experienced her first snow ever today.
> It was fun, until it wasn't :Hilarious
> The cold hit her all at once and she asked me to pick her up. She does a very good RSPCA face :Hilarious:Hilarious
> 
> View attachment 482751


I pretty sure that video on insta will get you reported


----------



## O2.0

Boxer123 said:


> I pretty sure that video on insta will get you reported


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious
She really lays on the poor frozen dog routine thick!






I'm letting her thaw out now so I can take her back out and get some videos of her actually having fun in the snow


----------



## Boxer123

O2.0 said:


> :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious
> She really lays on the poor frozen dog routine thick!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm letting her thaw out now so I can take her back out and get some videos of her actually having fun in the snow


You should have seen baby loki in the snow he was the same.


----------



## Boxer123

Can't train recall but will levitate on demand.


----------



## Magyarmum

O2.0 said:


> Penny experienced her first snow ever today.
> It was fun, until it wasn't :Hilarious
> The cold hit her all at once and she asked me to pick her up. She does a very good RSPCA face :Hilarious:Hilarious
> 
> View attachment 482751


No snow here just a freezing cold -10C The boys have been outside several times today, but they could only stand the cold for a couple of minutes before they were asking to be let inside again.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Gorgeous evening for a walk to see the sunset, lovely photo op spoilt by Woody's man bits 

















He doesnt care one bit!


----------



## Boxer123

MissKittyKat said:


> Gorgeous evening for a walk to see the sunset, lovely photo op spoilt by Woody's man bits
> 
> View attachment 482764
> View attachment 482765
> 
> 
> He doesnt care one bit!


Ha ha


----------



## golfchick

Haha just had a laugh trying to find a photo of my levitating boxer dog, iOs photos categorised this photo as poodle dog.


----------



## Boxer123

golfchick said:


> Haha just had a laugh trying to find a photo of my levitating boxer dog, iOs photos categorised this photo as poodle dog.


They do like to fly boxers.


----------



## rona

We have just booked secure woodland for Archie to have a relaxed off lead walk. We tried a field and he wasn't impressed, would rather be on lead and go places, so thought a wood may interest him more. Places to stick his nose into hopefully 

If we ever find anyone to look after him occasionally, then we need places for them to take him out!


----------



## Magyarmum




----------



## rottiemum

I'm so excited! For a reason only you lot will understand...lol

I found someone who makes custom dog leads, and was able to recreate my very specific and seemingly unique lead. I had gotten them from Amazon for years but the seller seems to have disappeared. 
Customer service was great and the leads arrived today (very quick). Took Chase out on it just now. Perfect!


----------



## O2.0

rottiemum said:


> I'm so excited! For a reason only you lot will understand...lol
> 
> I found someone who makes custom dog leads, and was able to recreate my very specific and seemingly unique lead. I had gotten them from Amazon for years but the seller seems to have disappeared.
> Customer service was great and the leads arrived today (very quick). Took Chase out on it just now. Perfect!


This post is worthless without pictures and a link to the seller!


----------



## rottiemum

O2.0 said:


> This post is worthless without pictures and a link to the seller!


Lol

I'll have to get pics later but the website is here:
https://megheathdogleads.co.uk

Owner's name is Sarah. I sent an old lead for her to work from. Good communication and quick turnaround even though there were quite a few orders before mine.


----------



## Boxer123

Blue Monday


----------



## margy

Last Mon when I went to walk Molly we got so far and had to return, she just didn't want to go. She froze and I didn't want to drag her or force her so took her back home, lots of lip licking and pulling to get home. I went at a later time today to give her time to have her bf and wake up. She was a bit hesitant but once we got away from her house she relaxed. She sniffed a lot and I praised her as we went. She wouldn't take a treat so I threw it down and told her to find which she did and ate it. She seemed better today when I took her, her her owner said she'd been the same with another volunteer who walks her. She's 11 but is fit just a bit overweight that's why her owner wants her to be excersised. Anything else I could do to help her enjoy our walk a bit better?


----------



## O2.0

margy said:


> Last Mon when I went to walk Molly we got so far and had to return, she just didn't want to go. She froze and I didn't want to drag her or force her so took her back home, lots of lip licking and pulling to get home. I went at a later time today to give her time to have her bf and wake up. She was a bit hesitant but once we got away from her house she relaxed. She sniffed a lot and I praised her as we went. She wouldn't take a treat so I threw it down and told her to find which she did and ate it. She seemed better today when I took her, her her owner said she'd been the same with another volunteer who walks her. She's 11 but is fit just a bit overweight that's why her owner wants her to be excersised. Anything else I could do to help her enjoy our walk a bit better?


I think what you're doing is great. The treat tossing and getting her to use her nose will pay off exponentially, not just in helping her feel more confident but in building a relationship with you too


----------



## O2.0

The nightly ritual of convincing Penny we're not going to chase the possum :Hilarious


----------



## Kaily

I accidentally took a ghostly pic through a window yesterday. The bench that it looks like they are sitting on is only a reflection. They are actually sitting on the sofa inside. Alfie looks like a ghost haunting Daisy.


----------



## rottiemum

Finally got pics of my new leads.

Attached pics of Dougie wearing the old blue one, and Chase on the old red one.
The new ones are black.


----------



## golfchick

Holly is here for the day again, makes a change to be a Wednesday this week so we're planning on going out for a lovely walk together after lunch, looking like a lovely day!


----------



## Magyarmum

We got a shock when we arrived in the big city yesterday for training. It must have snowed in the night and all the roads were icy or slushy and not very safe for an ancient being like me to walk on. After some discussion we (Gabor our trainer and I) decided to drive to Lidl where I could do some shopping whilst Gabor took the boys for a nice long walk in the surrounding woodland.

When Gwillie the Poo realised I wasn't going with them, he dug in his heels and refused to move. In the end I walked him up to the shop entrance, then handed him over to Gabor. He watched me get a trolley and after saying bye bye to all of them, disappear into the shop.According to Gabor he was quite happy after that, and trotted off happily to enjoy his walk. When we all met up again at the car, it was Fatso's time to go on strike. Not even a treat would tempt him to climb into the car and he had to be unceremoniously hauled in!

Some photos of their walk.


----------



## margy

golfchick said:


> Holly is here for the day again, makes a change to be a Wednesday this week so we're planning on going out for a lovely walk together after lunch, looking like a lovely day!


She looks like she's making herself at home. A beautiful day here for a walk too.


----------



## Sarah H

I knew Nooka was there, but because of the sunshine and shadows she was difficult to spot!

Can you find Nooka??











Spoiler: Here she is


----------



## O2.0

Sarah H said:


> I knew Nooka was there, but because of the sunshine and shadows she was difficult to spot!
> 
> Can you find Nooka??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Here she is


I figured she was in the shade of the tree line


----------



## Sarah H

O2.0 said:


> I figured she was in the shade of the tree line


It was harder to spot her on my phone! Blown up big it's not too bad. She did make me laugh hiding in the shadows.


----------



## Magyarmum

Sarah H said:


> It was harder to spot her on my phone! Blown up big it's not too bad. She did make me laugh hiding in the shadows.


I'd always wanted a totally black dog until I had Gwylim. It was only then I realised how difficult it is to see them in the shade or worse still in the dark! Luckily Gwylim doesn't like being out late at night and will come back in fairly quickly. Even so he has given me the occasional heart attack when he's decided he must poo and can only do it at the very top of the garden and it's seemed to take for ever.


----------



## Sarah H

Magyarmum said:


> I'd always wanted a totally black dog until I had Gwylim. It was only then I realised how difficult it is to see them in the shade or worse still in the dark! Luckily Gwylim doesn't like being out late at night and will come back in fairly quickly. Even so he has given me the occasional heart attack when he's decided he must poo and can only do it at the very top of the garden and it's seemed to take for ever.


I love black dogs but they are so easy to 'lose'! Mine all wear light up collars if it's dark otherwise you literally have no idea where they are in the field at night. They are also not as good to photograph. 
I love a sleek black coat though, and it doesn't show the mud!


----------



## LittleFox

Frustrated today by the 'my dog's friendly' brigade. We had just started our walk when an adolescent lab barrelled over to us. Lab's owner was wayyyyy up ahead, out of sight.

First the lab started following Kenzie with its nose up her butt. To her credit Kenzie ignored it for a bit and then gave him a 'bugger off' growl which the lab completely ignored. At this point the lab spotted Elliot mid-poop and raced over to him and got right in his face. Elliot (who is usually pretty patient but had already witnessed Kenzie being upset by this dog) finished his poop and then gave the lab a pretty noisy telling-off. The lab rolled onto his back in submission while I grabbed Ellie, but instead of taking the very obvious hint to bugger off, it kept hanging around! I stomped and yelled at it but it wasn't bothered by me! I couldn't see its owner anywhere until they eventually appeared around the bend and called their dog away - clearly they were way ahead when they realised they didn't have their dog and came back for it. 

I'm frustrated that my dogs had to be annoyed like that, and frustrated that I wasn't better at protecting them from it - I should have shouted at it sooner, although it probably wouldn't have taken any notice! 

The rest of our walk was lovely!


----------



## catz4m8z

Just realiesed that my dogs are total and complete Karens. They cant let anybody walk by the house or make any noise without sticking their giant noses in and barking their objections.
I mean if they were human they would all be called Karen, right!?:Hilarious


----------



## Magyarmum

catz4m8z said:


> Just realiesed that my dogs are total and complete Karens. They cant let anybody walk by the house or make any noise without sticking their giant noses in and barking their objections.
> I mean if they were human they would all be called Karen, right!?:Hilarious


Pity they're all neutered otherwise you could you could breed them and sell their puppies for a fortune as the latest designer dog..


----------



## Magyarmum

Grisha learning to knit Schnauzer's are such talented dogs


----------



## rona

*FEAR*
OH was undoing his belt because we'd just eaten a large meal and Archie went into total meltdown  

After this many years, what had he been through in those first few months of life 

How can anyone do that to a dog


----------



## Boxer123

rona said:


> *FEAR*
> OH was undoing his belt because we'd just eaten a large meal and Archie went into total meltdown
> 
> After this many years, what had he been through in those first few months of life
> 
> How can anyone do that to a dog


 Poor boy hope he's feeling better.


----------



## rona

Boxer123 said:


> Poor boy hope he's feeling better.


We had a little play in the garden but he was still upset and has been in the other room since (about an hour) 
OH has just taken him for his evening walk around the streets, so hopefully, they will have made up by the time they get back


----------



## Lurcherlad

rona said:


> *FEAR*
> OH was undoing his belt because we'd just eaten a large meal and Archie went into total meltdown
> 
> After this many years, what had he been through in those first few months of life
> 
> How can anyone do that to a dog


So sad (and sickening) 

If only we could explain we are the goodies and they are totally safe with us.


----------



## 1507601

rona said:


> *FEAR*
> OH was undoing his belt because we'd just eaten a large meal and Archie went into total meltdown
> 
> After this many years, what had he been through in those first few months of life
> 
> How can anyone do that to a dog


Oh, I'm so sorry, it's awful to see them react like that 



Magyarmum said:


> Grisha learning to knit Schnauzer's are such talented dogs


Goodness, look at that cute little snout!


----------



## 1507601

A video of Zhia being happy. Nothing else, just think she's adorable when she's like this:


----------



## meg-heath-dog-leads

rottiemum said:


> Lol
> 
> Hey Thanks for the link and mention.


----------



## rottiemum

You're welcome Sarah 
I was so excited about my new leads I had to share!


----------



## Arny

Life is a rollercoaster..
Yesterday I managed to sneak out while Tilly was sleeping.
We were gone two hours and she didn't wake up at all.
Today she was sleeping in the same spot and I went out to the garage, gone a minute and came back to her running around stressing.


----------



## rottiemum

I must be mad...I've registered interest in a 1 yr old lab cross rottie. She's gorgeous.
We'll see what happens! :Bag:Woot


----------



## Teddy-dog

I've posted a couple of times recently about Ted being a good lad offlead in the woods (for anyone who's missed it). I really am proud of him recently, it's like he's really matured and is becoming a reliable dog!! Dare I say it  he still has his bonkers times, don't get me wrong, but I can't believe I walk into the woods and just let him off (on some routes) and he's a good boy!

Anyway, he made me proud again today. We were out in my group and the two terriers decided to start a chase game, Teddy normally wants to join in but can get a bit excited so I have to cut in or put him on lead but today I got his attention and played treat games with him and he stayed with me and focused on the treats - offlead too! Doesn't seem like much but usually, when they come across he'd jump to attention and want to go with them but today he let them play and we were all more relaxed for it!


----------



## O2.0

Teddy-dog said:


> I've posted a couple of times recently about Ted being a good lad offlead in the woods (for anyone who's missed it). I really am proud of him recently, it's like he's really matured and is becoming a reliable dog!! Dare I say it  he still has his bonkers times, don't get me wrong, but I can't believe I walk into the woods and just let him off (on some routes) and he's a good boy!
> 
> Anyway, he made me proud again today. We were out in my group and the two terriers decided to start a chase game, Teddy normally wants to join in but can get a bit excited so I have to cut in or put him on lead but today I got his attention and played treat games with him and he stayed with me and focused on the treats - offlead too! Doesn't seem like much but usually, when they come across he'd jump to attention and want to go with them but today he let them play and we were all more relaxed for it!


Oh Teddy what a good boy! Even when they about ran over him! Well done!!


----------



## Teddy-dog

O2.0 said:


> Oh Teddy what a good boy! Even when they about ran over him! Well done!!


Thank you!! I know I expected him to at least look at them but he didn't really bat an eyelid!


----------



## O2.0

I was putting some new furniture together yesterday. I had 'help'


----------



## ShibaPup

Popped in to see a competitive obedience class - they're willing to help me with Zazu, not sure we'll get to competing but maybe! They all compete.

Border collies are intense little dogs - yep, defo not for me :Hilarious Beautiful but I like a dog that asks "why" not done it before I've even thought about asking it :Hilarious

Definitely going to challenge Zazu's reactivity - if he can relax and be comfortable around those, other dogs should be a doddle _hopefully _

Beautiful LH GSD there too - he was more my kinda dog, a bit slower than the border collies. Apparently they have a lab and staffie that attends too.


----------



## Magyarmum

When you can't make your bed because there's a body lying in it! It's "guess who" as usual.


----------



## rottiemum

Well, got an email from the rescue. Though we were a match for the dog, someone else matched first. Oh well!

But good news - Chase earned his KC Silver good citizen award last night!


----------



## ShibaPup

How do you teach a front position with a bigger dog?

I can get Zazu's mouth close to me - as soon as he sits, he is a foot away :Hilarious

Currently rewarding him for coming in close - not sure how I pair it with a sit for a close front position.

Trying to practice so he doesn't look completely feral :Hilarious

Lily is easier - she is smaller so fits in between my legs, Zazu is too tall for that.


----------



## O2.0

ShibaPup said:


> How do you teach a front position with a bigger dog?
> 
> I can get Zazu's mouth close to me - as soon as he sits, he is a foot away :Hilarious
> 
> Currently rewarding him for coming in close - not sure how I pair it with a sit for a close front position.
> 
> Trying to practice so he doesn't look completely feral :Hilarious
> 
> Lily is easier - she is smaller so fits in between my legs, Zazu is too tall for that.


Teach him to sit with his front feet on a target so that he learns better sit mechanics - basically a butt-tuck sit vs. a fall back sit. 
Also teach him to come up to you head up and sit. Back up as he's approaching you and get him to really drive in to you - that shouldn't be a problem


----------



## Linda Weasel

You could try training it sitting down so she comes in between your knees. Teaching a going right through the legs (standing) can also help.
Or back chain from the front position you want .

If Zazu is a ‘backward sitter’ it is difficult for a big dog.

cross posted


----------



## ShibaPup

O2.0 said:


> Teach him to sit with his front feet on a target so that he learns better sit mechanics - basically a butt-tuck sit vs. a fall back sit.
> Also teach him to come up to you head up and sit. Back up as he's approaching you and get him to really drive in to you - that shouldn't be a problem





Linda Weasel said:


> You could try training it sitting down so she comes in between your knees. Teaching a going right through the legs (standing) can also help.
> Or back chain from the front position you want .
> 
> If Zazu is a 'backward sitter' it is difficult for a big dog.
> 
> cross posted


So Lily does a butt tuck sit and Zazu is a fall back sit - makes sense why it's easier with Lily :Hilarious

I can get him to drive into me so problem, head up etc... it's trying to teach him a different way to sit - I tried on a bit of a platform but he'll either try to step off or still fall back sit, back to the drawing board and youtube videos.


----------



## Linda Weasel

@O2.0 will know more about this, but in US, because their present has to be done with hands at sides (as against U.K. where we can put our hands in front) don't some people use a target on their clothes?

No idea if this would help.


----------



## 1507601

Zhia in the neighbour's field. She had a lot of fun being able to lead me about.


----------



## Kaily

A sunny walk in the park.


----------



## LinznMilly

Magyarmum said:


> When you can't make your bed because there's a body lying in it! It's "guess who" as usual.
> 
> View attachment 483326


Well, when the bed matches the dog, what is a boy to do...? 

There was some drama in the HoneyMill household yesterday, and I nearly ended up posting.

First, Honey wasn't well wasn't eating, and bro reported that she hadn't been out for a walk either (she had with me, but even then, there was something not quite right about her). Last time that happened, I fed her and she ate like a horse, so I tried that again, but she didn't touch it. Didn't want to go for her walks, either - just curled up in their toy "box" (it's a dog bed but all their toys are kept in there - when Milly hasn't got them all over the shop, of course), so I brought her water bowl out and left her, thinking, "emergency vet, phone her vet if she's no better tomorrow morning... What if she dies in the night...?" Should I post on PF...? Chicken broth (no chicken in this house), Should I sleep on the couch...?

Well, in the end, I took her and placed her on my bed. Just as I was falling asleep, her tummy growled.  

So up I get, peeled a banana, Milly watching my every move, and broke off a piece. And she took it. :Woot :Woot Gave her a few more pieces, had a bite or two myself, and gave the rest to Greedy Guts Milly.

This morning, she's bright eyed and bushy tailed, took a drink of water from the "big" bowl, and my banana that usually goes two ways (between me and Milly), ended up being shared 3 ways instead. 

....And, as if that wasn't enough to contend with, Milly helped herself to some garlic bread.  :Nailbiting My fault for leaving it on the counter, and not checking the baby gate, but she must have had two and a half slices so when I wasn't worrying about Honey, I was worrying about Milly - and Milly is expert at playing dead when she wants to - you _might _- just _might_ catch an eye movement, or see her ribs move if you stay very still and hold your breath. :Wacky :Wacky

_Dogs_!  :Shifty


----------



## golfchick

They do like to keep us on our toes! Make us worry and panic!

@Leanne77 is it home day today? Photos!!!!


----------



## catz4m8z

LinznMilly said:


> _Dogs_!  :Shifty


ikr!!?
Seems like any tiny problem and its the end of the world but anything serious and keep it to theirselves! 
Heidi is terrible for overdramatising. The last time she had an upset tum she was unable to move, shaking and whimpering in her bed. She would yelp if you touched her as well. Luckily I have experienced Miss Heidi in 'agonizing pain' before so knew she would be right as rain once she went out and had a giant plop!!:Hilarious

Reading an article in the DM today about the state of vets. Im actually shocked. I knew prices were getting bad and I honestly dont have much faith in treatment these days but I didnt know that only 6 companies own half the vets in the country!!:Wideyed
That explains so much.


----------



## LinznMilly

catz4m8z said:


> ikr!!?
> Seems like any tiny problem and its the end of the world but anything serious and keep it to theirselves!
> Heidi is terrible for overdramatising. The last time she had an upset tum she was unable to move, shaking and whimpering in her bed. She would yelp if you touched her as well. Luckily I have experienced Miss Heidi in 'agonizing pain' before so knew she would be right as rain once she went out and had a giant plop!!:Hilarious
> 
> Reading an article in the DM today about the state of vets. Im actually shocked. I knew prices were getting bad and I honestly dont have much faith in treatment these days but I didnt know that only 6 companies own half the vets in the country!!:Wideyed
> *That explains so much.*


Doesn't it just?! I've an estimate for Honey's dental and an X-ray … £770! :Wideyed :Jawdrop With the best will in the world, I just don't have that kind of money.  I'm trying to get hold of PDSA and see if they can do it cheaper. (I should be registered with them, but Milly's the first dog, so Honey's treatment would at a reduced cost).


----------



## MissKittyKat

This is how Woody is rolling today


----------



## ShibaPup

Tuck sits are... not for me :Hilarious

I can't tell with Zazu - front feet move backwards so rock back sit but despite multiple videos I'm struggling to teach him the other way.

He isn't a dog to come in close anyway - doing other little behaviours like middle and heel either side to reward him for coming in close. Also just rewarding him for coming in close but then he'll take a step back, he won't stay in close... or he'll nudge my hands with his nose and then step back.


----------



## O2.0

ShibaPup said:


> Tuck sits are... not for me :Hilarious
> 
> I can't tell with Zazu - front feet move backwards so rock back sit but despite multiple videos I'm struggling to teach him the other way.
> 
> He isn't a dog to come in close anyway - doing other little behaviours like middle and heel either side to reward him for coming in close. Also just rewarding him for coming in close but then he'll take a step back, he won't stay in close... or he'll nudge my hands with his nose and then step back.


A couple of things you can try. 
As Linda suggested, sit in a chair, open your legs and get him to present coming in close through your legs. 
Call for a present and then reward by tossing the treat back through your legs so he has to go through your legs and behind you to get it. 
Or, as he sits, step back so he has to scootch forwards to get to you (and the reward).

For the sit, you may have to lure him until he gets the mechanics of it. But honestly, it's not a huge deal if he does a rock-back sit as long as he knows to scootch up close to you in the present and you can encourage that with the tricks above


----------



## Leanne77

golfchick said:


> They do like to keep us on our toes! Make us worry and panic!
> 
> @Leanne77 is it home day today? Photos!!!!


Yes, he's home! We had a bit of an eventful trip back, he was car sick and brought his food up. I then moved him from the travel crate into the adult crate, where he promptly pooped lol. He's been absolutely full of it since getting home, he's not phased by anything. 
Not great photos, it's been a bit hectic!


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Leanne77 said:


> Yes, he's home! We had a bit of an eventful trip back, he was car sick and brought his food up. I then moved him from the travel crate into the adult crate, where he promptly pooped lol. He's been absolutely full of it since getting home, he's not phased by anything.
> Not great photos, it's been a bit hectic!
> View attachment 483404
> View attachment 483405
> View attachment 483406
> View attachment 483407


He's gorgeous, nothingquite like a sleeping pup to get me puppy broody (don't tell Dan)


----------



## Boxer123

Leanne77 said:


> Yes, he's home! We had a bit of an eventful trip back, he was car sick and brought his food up. I then moved him from the travel crate into the adult crate, where he promptly pooped lol. He's been absolutely full of it since getting home, he's not phased by anything.
> Not great photos, it's been a bit hectic!
> View attachment 483404
> View attachment 483405
> View attachment 483406
> View attachment 483407


So cute.


----------



## Boxer123

These chops .....


----------



## DanWalkersmum

How dare the neighbours cat sit there, on his own drive! 
Dan on cat watch and cat on Danwatch this morning.


----------



## golfchick

He's pretty bushy already huh @Leanne77 so they dont really grow into it? Seems the Vizsla can grown into their wire. He looks a little cracker keep em coming!


----------



## Boxer123

DanWalkersmum said:


> View attachment 483413
> How dare the neighbours cat sit there, on his own drive!
> Dan on cat watch and cat on Danwatch this morning.


The boxer boys would be outraged.


----------



## Teddy-dog

Leanne77 said:


> Yes, he's home! We had a bit of an eventful trip back, he was car sick and brought his food up. I then moved him from the travel crate into the adult crate, where he promptly pooped lol. He's been absolutely full of it since getting home, he's not phased by anything.
> Not great photos, it's been a bit hectic!
> View attachment 483404
> View attachment 483405
> View attachment 483406
> View attachment 483407


Ooh super cute! Can't wait to see his journey


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Boxer123 said:


> The boxer boys would be outraged.


There used to be two of them so double the outrage!


----------



## Teddy-dog

The day I had been dreading arrived yesterday! Teddy spotted a squirrel offlead in the woods :Hilarious When he has his alert face on I have a second or two to grab his attention, or that's what I give myself and it usually works! Yesterday I was too slow (or he was too quick) and he was just sniffing about and then his head shot up and he shot off!
i thought, oh no here we go, he didn't go out of sight and skidded to a stop up ahead (far enough ahead for me!!) where the squirrel must've gone up a tree. Now, if this was a year or two ago he would've been off again, barking his head off trying to refind the squirrel or find another (which is why he spent years on a longline and not offlead). But, once he realised squirrel was gone, he turned around and ran straight back to me!

Has someone switched my dog????


----------



## O2.0

Teddy-dog said:


> The day I had been dreading arrived yesterday! Teddy spotted a squirrel offlead in the woods :Hilarious When he has his alert face on I have a second or two to grab his attention, or that's what I give myself and it usually works! Yesterday I was too slow (or he was too quick) and he was just sniffing about and then his head shot up and he shot off!
> i thought, oh no here we go, he didn't go out of sight and skidded to a stop up ahead (far enough ahead for me!!) where the squirrel must've gone up a tree. Now, if this was a year or two ago he would've been off again, barking his head off trying to refind the squirrel or find another (which is why he spent years on a longline and not offlead). But, once he realised squirrel was gone, he turned around and ran straight back to me!
> 
> Has someone switched my dog????
> 
> View attachment 483415


Woo hoo! Teddy! Oh so well done to you too mom! That's quite the accomplishment to know you're in your dog's mind even during a squirrel chase! 
Way to go!

Penny had a busy day 'helping' the boys under the house deal with a water leak issue. She was in full terrier mode and checked out every nook and cranny she could find and was having the absolute best time. 
But then the boys had to go in to town to the hardware store and she was not done being a terrier so she decided she was going to bark at every blowing leaf in the front yard. 
When I told her that no, we were not going to play that incredibly annoying game, she sat there on the sofa 'rumbling' at every leaf blowing in the yard.


----------



## Leanne77

golfchick said:


> He's pretty bushy already huh @Leanne77 so they dont really grow into it? Seems the Vizsla can grown into their wire. He looks a little cracker keep em coming!


How much facial hair they have as a pup, generally carries on through to adulthood. So a pretty slick wiry coat with barely any facial furnishings will stay short. He's hairier in the face than ideal for me tbh.


----------



## O2.0

Free dog. Someone come get her!


----------



## golfchick

Leanne77 said:


> How much facial hair they have as a pup, generally carries on through to adulthood. So a pretty slick wiry coat with barely any facial furnishings will stay short. He's hairier in the face than ideal for me tbh.


Yeah looks like he might be quite bushy!

We went to meet our breeder today having chatted for a little while. Her dogs are simply stunning and she's doing everything correctly, breeding for temperament as we hoped for. Pretty excited now!


----------



## Squeeze

Just popping in to say hello!


----------



## Boxer123

Loki's day ...


----------



## 1507601

At the in laws and Zhia and their dog are now getting on! There is an occasional bit of jealousy or guarding, but that's all. 

Zhia whined for the first time, excited about a walk. This was huge for us. She has been pretty much silent other than the occasional barking session, usually only with good reason. She has yelped twice, and growled during initial introductions with dogs, but otherwise only makes very strange noises in her throat. So I was gobsmacked when I realised I was hearing her, not their dog.


----------



## Teddy-dog

O2.0 said:


> Woo hoo! Teddy! Oh so well done to you too mom! That's quite the accomplishment to know you're in your dog's mind even during a squirrel chase!
> Way to go!


thank you! Honestly I am so pleased with him. I just want to tell everyone and most people are like 'oh wow you can let your dog offlead *eyeroll*' :Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Teddy-dog

O2.0 said:


> Free dog. Someone come get her!
> 
> View attachment 483459


Send her over here. Her and Ted will have fun climbing things together I'm sure


----------



## Teddy-dog

Squeeze said:


> Just popping in to say hello!


Hello! Long time no see. Hope you're both well


----------



## Arny

O2.0 said:


> Free dog. Someone come get her!
> 
> View attachment 483459


Not as bad as this one 









What Sunday nights were made for.


----------



## LittleFox

I woke up at 1.30 am to this. Ugh, too ridiculously cute!


----------



## Canine K9

Just took Bailey to Marsden. On the train home now (the worst part!)


----------



## Oof

Can I join in on this thread? New here, and this thread is very active haha


----------



## golfchick

@Oof of course you can, it's just general doggy related chit chat. Daily goings on and random thoughts.


----------



## Oof

golfchick said:


> @Oof of course you can, it's just general doggy related chit chat. Daily goings on and random thoughts.


Thank you!


----------



## Oof

I'm visiting Crufts for the first time this year - am I going to need lots of money? (How good is the shopping?)


----------



## Teddy-dog

Oof said:


> I'm visiting Crufts for the first time this year - am I going to need lots of money? (How good is the shopping?)


Oh yes :Hilarious:Hilarious there is a ridiculous amount of stalls. Have you been to the NEC before? What day are you going?


----------



## Oof

Teddy-dog said:


> Oh yes :Hilarious:Hilarious there is a ridiculous amount of stalls. Have you been to the NEC before? What day are you going?


Oh man... Good job I've kept some aside haha.
At risk of sounding SUPER nerdy now, I was at the NEC a lot pre covid attending comic con lmao. I'm going on Thursday! (Pastoral/working?) Are you going this year?


----------



## Teddy-dog

Oof said:


> Oh man... Good job I've kept some aside haha.
> At risk of sounding SUPER nerdy now, I was at the NEC a lot pre covid attending comic con lmao. I'm going on Thursday! (Pastoral/working?) Are you going this year?


Haha! It's 5 halls of shopping/show rings, plus discover dogs of course. There are alot of stalls. I normally look on their website and see which ones I want to visit and make a list as going up and down them all takes ages! You don't have to spend lots of money :Hilarious tbh there are a few stalls that sell very similar things but there's obviously still a lot you could spend your money on!

It's good youre going on a weekday as they're generally quieter so you have more time to look around and not feel so rushed in all the weekend crowds. Im going on Friday for the hounds


----------



## Oof

Teddy-dog said:


> Haha! It's 5 halls of shopping/show rings, plus discover dogs of course. There are alot of stalls. I normally look on their website and see which ones I want to visit and make a list as going up and down them all takes ages! You don't have to spend lots of money :Hilarious tbh there are a few stalls that sell very similar things but there's obviously still a lot you could spend your money on!
> 
> It's good youre going on a weekday as they're generally quieter so you have more time to look around and not feel so rushed in all the weekend crowds. Im going on Friday for the hounds


Oh have they posted what's there? I checked a while back but they were updating it or something. That's a good idea, I'll try and plan what I want to see etc


----------



## Teddy-dog

Oof said:


> Oh have they posted what's there? I checked a while back but they were updating it or something. That's a good idea, I'll try and plan what I want to see etc


They normally do. I'm not sure if it's up now (haven't checked yet) but the stalls should be on at some point beforehand. it normally says what hall they're in too and what number they are so you know there to find them


----------



## Oof

Teddy-dog said:


> They normally do. I'm not sure if it's up now (haven't checked yet) but the stalls should be on at some point beforehand. it normally says what hall they're in too and what number they are so you know there to find them


Thanks for the tips lol. Mutts' going to be spoilt isnt he


----------



## golfchick

Haha made me chuckle!


----------



## edinoodle

I’m debating going to crufts, I really want to go but it’s a long journey from Edinburgh and hotel prices are sky high because I’ve left it so late! Is it usually shown on tv or is it just the highlights? Thinking it might be best to watch from home this year and plan next years a little more carefully!


----------



## Oof

edinoodle said:


> I'm debating going to crufts, I really want to go but it's a long journey from Edinburgh and hotel prices are sky high because I've left it so late! Is it usually shown on tv or is it just the highlights? Thinking it might be best to watch from home this year and plan next years a little more carefully!


I'm sure a lot of it is shown on tv? And yeah, that is quite a journey!

I've just come back from the woods. As i was about to leave, a lady and her dog was entering, so trying to avoid a 'situation', I reversed pooch over to some trees out of the way. As she went past she gave me a filthy look and said to her dog "Come on Jake, there's a vicious dog over there " ... i mean... not really...my dog is reactive and has a lead slip saying as much, but 'vicious' or not: she left us alone, and that's a result!


----------



## 1507601

Today we went into town where our in laws live, to visit a bakery. It involved going through a Morrisons car park and down busy streets, and Zhia was so brave! She was very well behaved and didn't try to eat all the things people leave on the streets.

This is a dog down the road that we have seen before with its head out the window, but not an entire leg 
Edit: just realised the picture doesn't show him relaxing with his leg actually dangling down, but it was!


----------



## Oof

Lucy2020 said:


> Today we went into town where our in laws live, to visit a bakery. It involved going through a Morrisons car park and down busy streets, and she was so brave! She was very well behaved and didn't try to eat all the things people leave on the streets.
> 
> This is a dog down the road that we have seen before with its head out the window, but not an entire leg


Man the picture alone makes me feel anxious


----------



## LinznMilly

How to share the same seat - send your sister over the edge.   :Hilarious


----------



## Oof

I have question - would you be put off a vet that still believed in dominance/pack theory?


----------



## lullabydream

Oof said:


> I have question - would you be put off a vet that still believed in dominance/pack theory?


Yes, because very few vets are actually behaviourist or dog trainers and reading here vets often give appauling advice. It is what it is really a vet should refer to a trainer or behaviourist as vets are medically trained. Huge difference


----------



## golfchick

Oof said:


> I have question - would you be put off a vet that still believed in dominance/pack theory?


No, I go to the vets for medical advice about my dog and not training or behaviourist advice. There's plenty of people who still believe in it and have different opinions to myself so it wouldn't stop me using them for the service intended.


----------



## Oof

lullabydream said:


> Yes, because very few vets are actually behaviourist or dog trainers and reading here vets often give appauling advice. It is what it is really a vet should refer to a trainer or behaviourist as vets are medically trained. Huge difference


Ah ok, wanted another opinion. Went to the vet because my boy had a bit of a grumble when I was drying his legs. Never did it before, so wanted to get him checked over. Vet messed around with his legs and told me he was asserting dominance and trying to rank climb


----------



## Oof

golfchick said:


> No, I go to the vets for medical advice about my dog and not training or behaviourist advice. There's plenty of people who still believe in it and have different opinions to myself so it wouldn't stop me using them for the service intended.


I understand, just wanted to see what others thought


----------



## 1507601

Oof said:


> Ah ok, wanted another opinion. Went to the vet because my boy had a bit of a grumble when I was drying his legs. Never did it before, so wanted to get him checked over. Vet messed around with his legs and told me he was asserting dominance and trying to rank climb


Oh dear. *That* would put me off a vet because they're letting it get in the way of their job...


----------



## Oof

Lucy2020 said:


> Oh dear. *That* would put me off a vet because they're letting it get in the way of their job...


I'm glad there was nothing wrong, obviously! weren't sure how to take the comment. Fortunately we've not had to visit the vet much, but it was the first time I'd seen this guy so have no rapport with him


----------



## golfchick

Yeah that's a bit different as he's letting it cloud his judgement of a medical condition.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Lucy2020 said:


> Oh dear. *That* would put me off a vet because they're letting it get in the way of their job...


Also, how do they handle a dog when the owner has to leave it with them?


----------



## Magyarmum

The first sunny and warm day we've had for weeks. I needed to go to Decathlon which is a nice walk across the fields from where I'd parked in the hypermarket car park. Took for ever because the boys kept stopping to investigate all the fascinating smells. I took several photos but this is the only one that came out halfway decent!


----------



## rottiemum

Well I left Chase alone for the first time...ever (since he's been with us)!

I have been working from home and continue to do so, so between us there's been no need to leave him. He's been getting more independent though.
If hubby is away over night for work, he'll sometimes sleep downstairs. He's fine if I'm upstairs and he's down, etc.
So I had to go to the store. He'd had his long walk, was settled.
Got ready, grabbed my bags for life and told him I was going to the store and I'd be right back. (I always tell him what I'm doing...lol)
I had the camera on too.
He was in the window when I left and when I got to the shop. When I left the shop he was sleeping in my recliner.
No mess, no fuss. 
What a star. So pleased. :Woot


----------



## margy

As I'm pondering getting a puppy have just read a dog over it's lifetime costs over £23000 I don't believe my dogs cost that much. Certainly not Belle who only ever had her vaccines, nothing else until she was 14 and got cancer. Even then just a few tablets to keep her going and neither her nor Suzie were insured.


----------



## Teddy-dog

Teddy managed to cut his ear on his walk today. Looks so dramatic, he didn't even notice it happened!


----------



## Lurcherlad

Aww! Brave boy! 

He looks very blissful in the third pic 

When I first got Jack from the rescue, he would just dive into thick brambles after squirrels and rabbits with no warning or fear of injury 

Often had to be disentangled and came out bloodied.

I eventually taught him some sense


----------



## Teddy-dog

Lurcherlad said:


> Aww! Brave boy!
> 
> He looks very blissful in the third pic
> 
> When I first got Jack from the rescue, he would just dive into thick brambles after squirrels and rabbits with no warning or fear of injury
> 
> Often had to be disentangled and came out bloodied.
> 
> I eventually taught him some sense


Oh Jack! 
It's only a small cut but he would then shake and spread blood all over his head! He didn't even notice it happened I don't think, no yelp or any sign he just came running back and I noticed the blood. 
They are silly things!

He loves a cuddle when I get back from work


----------



## Oof

Teddy-dog said:


> Oh Jack!
> It's only a small cut but he would then shake and spread blood all over his head! He didn't even notice it happened I don't think, no yelp or any sign he just came running back and I noticed the blood.
> They are silly things!
> 
> He loves a cuddle when I get back from work


I'm glad he's ok! 
Gotta ask - what's the boxy thing around his neck? Is it a light?


----------



## Teddy-dog

Oof said:


> I'm glad he's ok!
> Gotta ask - what's the boxy thing around his neck? Is it a light?


He's fine! Too busy running round with his lurcher friend to notice!

It's a Tractive tracker  he has a big prey drive so it's just in case!


----------



## Oof

Teddy-dog said:


> He's fine! Too busy running round with his lurcher friend to notice!
> 
> It's a Tractive tracker  he has a big prey drive so it's just in case!


Ahhhh ok, just googled it (because I'm not going ro pretend to know what it is hahah). Yeah, I guess that's sensible then? Or could be good for dogs in general. Probably quicker than waiting for a microchip to be scanned


----------



## Teddy-dog

Oof said:


> Ahhhh ok, just googled it (because I'm not going ro pretend to know what it is hahah). Yeah, I guess that's sensible then? Or could be good for dogs in general. Probably quicker than waiting for a microchip to be scanned


Haha basically just a tracker that links to your phone. Yeah, I don't let him off casually, I'm careful as I'd rather not lose him, but it puts my mind at ease that if he does go chase and goes out of sight, I can check where he is. It's not fail-safe but pretty accurate! I think you do have to be in a certain range but it's quite a big range. I think they're great.


----------



## Sarah H

Teddy-dog said:


> Teddy managed to cut his ear on his walk today. Looks so dramatic, he didn't even notice it happened!
> 
> View attachment 483819
> View attachment 483820
> 
> 
> View attachment 483821


Oh ears don't half bleed do they? I remember Fly really caught his one afternoon and I ended up bandaging his whole head so he couldn't flap his ears about and keep opening it up. It was fine after a night of healing.
And when you've got a pale coloured dog it looks like a blood bath! I remember our little terrier used to come back from hunting in the fields with blood all over him from a tiny cut on his ear.


----------



## Kaily

Play hard










And relax


----------



## O2.0

Apparently I'm not going to sit here with my feet up this morning.... enguin


----------



## Oof

Everytime I get a banana, F mugs me for it. Not to eat it, but to spit it out on the floor and bat it around barking at it until it's smushed into everything. I'm not falling for it anymore, he can sod off


----------



## Teddy-dog

Sarah H said:


> Oh ears don't half bleed do they? I remember Fly really caught his one afternoon and I ended up bandaging his whole head so he couldn't flap his ears about and keep opening it up. It was fine after a night of healing.
> And when you've got a pale coloured dog it looks like a blood bath! I remember our little terrier used to come back from hunting in the fields with blood all over him from a tiny cut on his ear.


Oh they do!!! It looks so much worse than it is. 
haha I did consider bandaging his head because I didn't want him to spray all over the other dogs :Hilarious

He's done it before and, I've thought it was healed enough, but it wasn't and he shook his head in the bedroom and sprayed blood all up the walls and the mirrors!


----------



## Boxer123

margy said:


> As I'm pondering getting a puppy have just read a dog over it's lifetime costs over £23000 I don't believe my dogs cost that much. Certainly not Belle who only ever had her vaccines, nothing else until she was 14 and got cancer. Even then just a few tablets to keep her going and neither her nor Suzie were insured.


The boxers are financial wreaking balls.


----------



## Boxer123

I thought I’d lost loki last night. Took Sox out for a wee at 2am. Back in went upstairs no loki, not in the spare room. Panicking thinking he’d slipped out. I pulled my duvet up and he was flat as a pancake burrowed underneath.


----------



## margy

Boxer123 said:


> I thought I'd lost loki last night. Took Sox out for a wee at 2am. Back in went upstairs no loki, not in the spare room. Panicking thinking he'd slipped out. I pulled my duvet up and he was flat as a pancake burrowed underneath.


It's heart stopping isn't it? I had the same experience with Belle once, couldn't find her anywhere was calling and searching no sign, then looked underneath the bed and there she was. I don't know why she didn't come when called but something must have scared her and she always went under the bed when worried.


----------



## Boxer123

margy said:


> It's heart stopping isn't it? I had the same experience with Belle once, couldn't find her anywhere was calling and searching no sign, then looked underneath the bed and there she was. I don't know why she didn't come when called but something must have scared her and she always went under the bed when worried.


It happens to us a lot which is silly as the boxers are huge and my cottage is small.


----------



## Sarah H

Boxer123 said:


> I thought I'd lost loki last night. Took Sox out for a wee at 2am. Back in went upstairs no loki, not in the spare room. Panicking thinking he'd slipped out. I pulled my duvet up and he was flat as a pancake burrowed underneath.


Lol
My mum thought Fly had run off once. She shouted in the house, shouted in the garden, went looking round the house and garden, down the fields, couldn't work out how he'd got out as there was no-one else home. He was just snuggled up in the french windows in the sunshine, completely ignoring her because he was too comfy to move 
I thought we lost a dog at work. 2 tiny min pins in a kennel, once came up to say hi, couldn't find the other one anywhere. She'd curled herself up into a tiny ball wrapped in a blanket in the corner of her bed. You couldn't see breathing or anything and when I opened up the blankets she just looked at me like "what?". Bloomin' dogs!


----------



## Magyarmum

Sarah H said:


> Lol
> My mum thought Fly had run off once. She shouted in the house, shouted in the garden, went looking round the house and garden, down the fields, couldn't work out how he'd got out as there was no-one else home. He was just snuggled up in the french windows in the sunshine, completely ignoring her because he was too comfy to move
> I thought we lost a dog at work. 2 tiny min pins in a kennel, once came up to say hi, couldn't find the other one anywhere. She'd curled herself up into a tiny ball wrapped in a blanket in the corner of her bed. You couldn't see breathing or anything and when I opened up the blankets she just looked at me like "what?". Bloomin' dogs!


I'm always losing Gwylim and it's usually my fault that he's missing. I've lost count of the number of times I've shut him in the woodshed/storeroom,bathroom/toilet and even my car without noticing he's there. Unlike Grisha who'd kick up a fuss, Gwylim will patiently wait until someone lets him out.

I have an outer and an inner front door with a space of around 18 inches between them. One of his favourite tricks is when I close the doors in the evening is to stand in the space which is dark and with him being black it's difficult to see him. He's quite happy there which is just as well because it can be a couple of hours before I open the doors again to let the boys out.


----------



## Magyarmum




----------



## Gibworth

We're so pleased with the progress that Zeus has made recently. He's been on two nice long walks this weekend and behaved brilliantly. A few months ago his recall was entirely unreliable and he'd overreact whenever we got near another dog. This weekend he's:

recalled from 50 yards away in unfamiliar areas
walked past dogs on the pavement without breaking stride
has waited for me to get there when he's seen another dog while off-lead
not reacted while being mobbed by a group of small dogs 
Although we've seen gradual improvement over the last year, there's definitely been a big step-change since we had him neutered. Following a couple of one on one training sessions we took him to his first class last week and he did so much better than we had anticipated.

It finally feels like we've got the dog that we hoped he could be. We've still got a way to go with his training yet, but, now that he can handle different situations without getting overloaded, it feels like the world has opened up for us.

Here he is zonked out after being able to run around to his hearts content on his walk yesterday:


----------



## Jason25

Daisy getting belly rubs 

I've just ordered the book "when pigs fly", not sure what to expect but I read a few sample pages and it seems pretty good. I see it's for English bull terriers but hopefully I will find it useful with daisy lol.

the last few months have been a bit mad, I've been working 60 - 70 hours a week and made a decent dent in the camper van pot. It's starting to burn me out me so I've had a word at work and agreed to only work 5 days a week with only the one 6 day shift a month. I'll also be doing 9 hour shifts instead of 12. It should keep a steady flow of money going into the savings.

I miss spending time with daisy as well, we haven't trained at all really except a little bit when we are on our morning and night time walks. We are gonna start doing 15 minutes of clicker training in the morning before work and hopefully 30 minutes in the evening.

I think she's doing alright though, shes with my mum everyday now, so she's never really alone. And gets spoilt, lots of treats, my mum cooks her poached eggs on toast some days  I'm sure she's got fatter since being with my mum more :Hilarious

It feels like such a grind at the moment but it will all be worth it in the future


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Aww Daisy is such a sweetheart.


----------



## 1507601

Very nervous about Zhia's Leish blood test tomorrow. Hopefully the test itself won't bother her much, but I'm obviously anxious about the results. No idea how long they'll take to come through. I'm going to ask the vet to re-evaluate her age while she's there, because I'm not convinced she's only three any more.


----------



## Teddy-dog

Lucy2020 said:


> Very nervous about Zhia's Leish blood test tomorrow. Hopefully the test itself won't bother her much, but I'm obviously anxious about the results. No idea how long they'll take to come through. I'm going to ask the vet to re-evaluate her age while she's there, because I'm not convinced she's only three any more.


Try not to worry too much! Hopefully it'll be negative but if it is positive it's not the end of the world. I know a leish positive dog, i dog sit her quite a bit and she lives a very normal life apart from a tablet morning and evening and has a slightly adjusted diet but nothing crazy or expensive!


----------



## Lurcherlad

My lovely sister rescued another 3 young abandoned pups that she spotted the other night, just before a storm hit 

















Poor little things … so thin and covered in Demodex … one of them died within a few minutes of her finding them 

After a few days of seemingly picking up, they are a bit down today. She's keeping a close eye on them and managing to syringe feed them so they are getting something inside them.

Hopefully, it's just they are a bit overwhelmed by it all and will be brighter tomorrow … otherwise they'll be off for another vet check.

There was no need for them to be dumped … there are a number of well advertised rescues in the area who would have taken them in (and mum … she must need help too ).

No excuse


----------



## O2.0

Y'all... this dog!






@Lurcherlad how lovely of your sister, does she get any help from the local rescues? Hope those pups do well 

@Jason25 Pigs Fly is a great book! You'll get some great information


----------



## Lurcherlad

O2.0 said:


> Y'all... this dog!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Lurcherlad how lovely of your sister, does she get any help from the local rescues? Hope those pups do well
> 
> @Jason25 Pigs Fly is a great book! You'll get some great information


Yes, she is a volunteer at one of the rescues so she has their support … though she tends to fund those she finds herself for the most part.

They operate lots of free neuter clinics too so there's really no need for unwanted litters.

She still has one of the boys from another litter that she found dumped at her gate a while back … think that was 6 pups plus mum.

She'd love to keep them all, but obviously that's not possible. She was in tears on the phone to me the other day, having just waved off his sister who was taken to Canada by an associate of the rescue to a new home. The mum went a few weeks ago too.

She has quite a houseful!


----------



## Oof

Been for a quick training walk and got mugged by a rowdy spaniel - and it was BRILLIANT! F, other than hackles (and looking a bit ) seemed alright which is incredible since the other dog was a boy. No scraps today. We finished our little stroll, he accepted treats! And we even did some trick training on the front garden before going in. In the past that incident would've been enough to completely shut him down. Very proud.


----------



## Magyarmum

It's raining today so the Schnauzer boys decided to make themselves helpful.

Unfortunately their idea of being helpful isn't mine! It's taken me forever just to make my bed

His partner in crime was standing by the bed supervising,


----------



## rottiemum

Chase has been here a whole year!!
Just thinking how much he's improved.
Much to do with being that little bit older, and being neutered I'm sure helped.
He was just 20 months when he arrived; boisterous and still full of puppy mischief!
Now he no longer pulls on the lead (unless there's a really interesting scent he wants to follow lol), he listens better, he is so much calmer in the house. Actually has been settling himself at night for the past couple of weeks. Of course the training classes have helped too.
Pics of course!


----------



## O2.0

Happy gotcha day Chase!


----------



## golfchick

Well the breeder has dropped me a message today saying that Dotty has come into season so the sire will be visiting in about two weeks time. By my calculations that makes it around June 19th when he'll be coming home.


----------



## 1507601

golfchick said:


> Well the breeder has dropped me a message today saying that Dotty has come into season so the sire will be visiting in about two weeks time. By my calculations that makes it around June 19th when he'll be coming home.


Yay, exciting!!


----------



## 1507601

rottiemum said:


> View attachment 483987
> View attachment 483984
> View attachment 483985
> View attachment 483986
> Chase has been here a whole year!!
> Just thinking how much he's improved.
> Much to do with being that little bit older, and being neutered I'm sure helped.
> He was just 20 months when he arrived; boisterous and still full of puppy mischief!
> Now he no longer pulls on the lead (unless there's a really interesting scent he wants to follow lol), he listens better, he is so much calmer in the house. Actually has been settling himself at night for the past couple of weeks. Of course the training classes have helped too.
> Pics of course!
> View attachment 483984
> View attachment 483985
> View attachment 483986


Aww, happy gotcha day, Chase!


----------



## 1507601

Zhia has had her blood test and we get the results back at the end of the week hopefully. The vet has confirmed they think she's only three years old, so that is nice to know. They think her bad teeth (only the front, really) are a result of chewing metal or rock?! And the fact she doesn't have as much energy as she should is down to having had poor health and should improve over time.
I was allowed in with her for the first time and she was such a brave girl. She leaned over for a nuzzle at one point which was very sweet.

The vet is waiting on the results before treating/investigating her foot chewing in case it's the leish getting worse, but from what I've read in the past I doubt it is that. He said it could just be a mild allergy. Is that just treated with antihistamines, does anyone know? Can they actually test for what the allergy is in a dog?

I've also arranged with the vets to be told if there are any local unplanned litters that need homes.


----------



## Sarah H

Lucy2020 said:


> Zhia has had her blood test and we get the results back at the end of the week hopefully. The vet has confirmed they think she's only three years old, so that is nice to know. They think her bad teeth (only the front, really) are a result of chewing metal or rock?! And the fact she doesn't have as much energy as she should is down to having had poor health and should improve over time.
> I was allowed in with her for the first time and she was such a brave girl. She leaned over for a nuzzle at one point which was very sweet.
> 
> The vet is waiting on the results before treating/investigating her foot chewing in case it's the leish getting worse, but from what I've read in the past I doubt it is that. He said it could just be a mild allergy. Is that just treated with antihistamines, does anyone know? Can they actually test for what the allergy is in a dog?
> 
> I've also arranged with the vets to be told if there are any local unplanned litters that need homes.


Lots of rescues have bad teeth from bad diet or as they suggested, chewing on something they shouldn't. Cage chewing can really do damage to those front teeth, I've seen it myself.
Yes allergies can definitely be helped by antihistamines. You can buy a big pot of Piriton off t'internet for less than £20 for 500 - way cheaper than getting them from the vet or Boots! Just don't mention that they are for the dog. Foot chewing is a big sign of allergies, and you could try washing her feet off every time she's been outside to see if that helps.


----------



## ECT

rottiemum said:


> View attachment 483987
> View attachment 483984
> View attachment 483985
> View attachment 483986
> Chase has been here a whole year!!
> Just thinking how much he's improved.
> Much to do with being that little bit older, and being neutered I'm sure helped.
> He was just 20 months when he arrived; boisterous and still full of puppy mischief!
> Now he no longer pulls on the lead (unless there's a really interesting scent he wants to follow lol), he listens better, he is so much calmer in the house. Actually has been settling himself at night for the past couple of weeks. Of course the training classes have helped too.
> Pics of course!
> View attachment 483984
> View attachment 483985
> View attachment 483986


Happy gotcha day Chase! Such a gorgeous boy!


----------



## Teddy-dog

rottiemum said:


> View attachment 483987
> View attachment 483984
> View attachment 483985
> View attachment 483986
> Chase has been here a whole year!!
> Just thinking how much he's improved.
> Much to do with being that little bit older, and being neutered I'm sure helped.
> He was just 20 months when he arrived; boisterous and still full of puppy mischief!
> Now he no longer pulls on the lead (unless there's a really interesting scent he wants to follow lol), he listens better, he is so much calmer in the house. Actually has been settling himself at night for the past couple of weeks. Of course the training classes have helped too.
> Pics of course!
> View attachment 483984
> View attachment 483985
> View attachment 483986


Awww happy gotcha day Chase! Handsome boy


----------



## edinoodle

Chase is so handsome!!


----------



## Kaily

Squirrel watch yesterday.


----------



## ShibaPup

Zazu has some weird habits - he likes taking things off my kitchen sides, no idea why. 
I leave a tea towel within reach on my kitchen side, he'll gently pinch it and just leave it on the kitchen floor, or empty boxes - he doesn't do anything but leave them on the floor and sometimes he goes through some effort to try and grab them, stretching front paws on sides trying to drag it closer so he can pick it up and he won't settle until it's absolutely out of reach or he puts it on the floor. If he destroyed or shredded it I'd understand.


----------



## Oof

Is anyone taking their dogs shopping at Wilko? Heard they're making a couple of hundred shops dog friendly


----------



## Boxer123

Oof said:


> Is anyone taking their dogs shopping at Wilko? Heard they're making a couple of hundred shops dog friendly


I heard similar although boxers in wilko no one needs that !


----------



## Oof

Boxer123 said:


> I heard similar although boxers in wilko no one needs that !


At first I thought it was a great idea, then I thought about all the dogs like mine that may be brought in. Still, makes the day more interesting for the staff? (Unless they have allergies/phobias )


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Oof said:


> Is anyone taking their dogs shopping at Wilko? Heard they're making a couple of hundred shops dog friendly


Too busy most days, it takes me all my time to get round on my own never mind with the dog!
It's nice they are giving it a go though.


----------



## Sarah H

DanWalkersmum said:


> Too busy most days, it takes me all my time to get round on my own never mind with the dog!
> It's nice they are giving it a go though.


The aisles aren't that wide either are they? My local one isn't huge and can be really busy, especially by the tills.


----------



## Teddy-dog

ShibaPup said:


> Zazu has some weird habits - he likes taking things off my kitchen sides, no idea why.
> I leave a tea towel within reach on my kitchen side, he'll gently pinch it and just leave it on the kitchen floor, or empty boxes - he doesn't do anything but leave them on the floor and sometimes he goes through some effort to try and grab them, stretching front paws on sides trying to drag it closer so he can pick it up and he won't settle until it's absolutely out of reach or he puts it on the floor. If he destroyed or shredded it I'd understand.


Haha bless him! Teddy used to move shoes around when we first got him. He'd never chew them, but just move them into various rooms and leave them there. Aren't they weird things, dogs!!


----------



## Teddy-dog

Is anyone watching POG dogs? The boxers are breaking my heart!!


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Teddy-dog said:


> Is anyone watching POG dogs? The boxers are breaking my heart!!


Yes me too! Nice they got a home together at the end. They were handsome dogs


----------



## Teddy-dog

DanWalkersmum said:


> Yes me too! Nice they got a home together at the end. They were handsome dogs


They were lovely! I like that they pointed out the problems with brachy dogs too.


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Teddy-dog said:


> They were lovely! I like that they pointed out the problems with brachy dogs too.


I'm not a bulldog fan, but The little fella they had on tonight got me, he had a lovely nature, but so many health problems.  He was a lot better after the op.


----------



## Teddy-dog

DanWalkersmum said:


> I'm not a bulldog fan, but The little fella they had on tonight got me, he had a lovely nature, but so many health problems.  He was a lot better after the op.


I know poor lad. It's such a shame that they have so many issues. He had a lovely temperament


----------



## 1507601

Sarah H said:


> Lots of rescues have bad teeth from bad diet or as they suggested, chewing on something they shouldn't. Cage chewing can really do damage to those front teeth, I've seen it myself.
> Yes allergies can definitely be helped by antihistamines. You can buy a big pot of Piriton off t'internet for less than £20 for 500 - way cheaper than getting them from the vet or Boots! Just don't mention that they are for the dog. Foot chewing is a big sign of allergies, and you could try washing her feet off every time she's been outside to see if that helps.


Thanks! 
Unfortunately she wouldn't put up with me washing her feet every time she's been outside, otherwise I'd be happy to. I can clip her nails and trim her feet, with difficulty, once a month-ish, but I do get warning snaps just doing that. 
I hadn't realised dogs did chew at cages and certainly not so much to damage their teeth - how sad


----------



## Teddy-dog

I will stop banging on about it at some point but look at how good Ted was today. Automatic checkins and everything. Is ridiculous how pleased I am that he can go offlead in the woods :Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## 1507601

Terrified about Zhia's blood test results now. The vet said her having less energy and her fitness level declining rapidly after a period of inactivity was probably from having leish. Thing is, I was told she was symptomless. I was shocked by how little she could walk without a break when she first arrived but as it improved I just assumed she hadn't been taken for walks much at all in her foster home, and then with her having three legs, it just made sense. But maybe she wasn't as symptom-free as they thought... and she's chewed her legs and feet ever since she arrived, which I was initially told was just grooming, but what if it always was excessive and that was a symptom too... ugh.


----------



## 1507601

Teddy-dog said:


> I will stop banging on about it at some point but look at how good Ted was today. Automatic checkins and everything. Is ridiculous how pleased I am that he can go offlead in the woods :Hilarious:Hilarious


Aww, what a good boy! And they're all very cute!


----------



## Teddy-dog

Lucy2020 said:


> Terrified about Zhia's blood test results now. The vet said her having less energy and her fitness level declining rapidly after a period of inactivity was probably from having leish. Thing is, I was told she was symptomless. I was shocked by how little she could walk without a break when she first arrived but as it improved I just assumed she hadn't been taken for walks much at all in her foster home, and then with her having three legs, it just made sense. But maybe she wasn't as symptom-free as they thought... and she's chewed her legs and feet ever since she arrived, which I was initially told was just grooming, but what if it always was excessive and that was a symptom too... ugh.


It so hard but try not to worry too much. We always jump to the worst conclusions but it might not be that. And if it is it might just need some more medication. Fingers crossed for you and Zhia


----------



## Sarah H

Lucy2020 said:


> Thanks!
> Unfortunately she wouldn't put up with me washing her feet every time she's been outside, otherwise I'd be happy to. I can clip her nails and trim her feet, with difficulty, once a month-ish, but I do get warning snaps just doing that.
> I hadn't realised dogs did chew at cages and certainly not so much to damage their teeth - how sad


I just have a shallow container and walk them through it (in the summer I have a paddling pool where they get dunked after being in the fields). Have it so she can't not walk through it, then just have a mat or towel down so she doesn't get wet paws all through the house. It's on of those things that they just get used to being part of normal daily life as long as they aren't petrified. Try not to make too much out of it, but be very matter of fact. Honestly I work with 'strange' dogs every day and although they might not love a dunk or hose off, they get it this time of year anyway! I just hold them and get it done and because I'm not worried or walking on egg shells they accept their fate and it gets done quickly without fuss.


----------



## O2.0

Teddy-dog said:


> I will stop banging on about it at some point but look at how good Ted was today. Automatic checkins and everything. Is ridiculous how pleased I am that he can go offlead in the woods :Hilarious:Hilarious


Bang away! I think it's awesome 



Lucy2020 said:


> Terrified about Zhia's blood test results now. The vet said her having less energy and her fitness level declining rapidly after a period of inactivity was probably from having leish. Thing is, I was told she was symptomless. I was shocked by how little she could walk without a break when she first arrived but as it improved I just assumed she hadn't been taken for walks much at all in her foster home, and then with her having three legs, it just made sense. But maybe she wasn't as symptom-free as they thought... and she's chewed her legs and feet ever since she arrived, which I was initially told was just grooming, but what if it always was excessive and that was a symptom too... ugh.


Is she still being treated for the Leishmaniasis?

Random observation for the day, vacuumed the house yesterday and I realized as I was emptying the canister, I'm collecting more human hair than dog hair these days....


----------



## Magyarmum

Oof said:


> Is anyone taking their dogs shopping at Wilko? Heard they're making a couple of hundred shops dog friendly


I love being able to take the Schnauzer boys into shops. We have an enormous shopping mall in the city centre which allows dogs providing they're muzzled which luckily mine don't mind. And then there's all the restaurants and coffee shops which allow dogs as well as the Telekom shop which we had to go into yesterday.


----------



## DanWalkersmum

I'm always worried in case Dan disgraces himself by peeing/marking ,so constantly watching for the signs he's about to go for it. Dogs are allowed in garden centres with cafe and shopping mall attached, like Dobbies, but it's not his favourite place to visit and we make it as brief as possible for him.


----------



## O2.0

That's my biggest issue with places that allow dogs. Invariably the dogs being brought in don't appear very happy to be there. 
And don't get me started on "service" dogs I see out and about! enguin
We really need stricter regulations in the US....


----------



## Magyarmum

We had a change of plans yesterday. Instead of going for a walk in the park, because I had a problem with my mobile, we decided to have a walk around town, calling into Telekom on the way back to get my mobile sorted out.

Hurry up Gwylim I'm waiting for you










Two noses are better than one










We had our nails cut and gave Gabor a big cuddle




























And we went into Telekom and sorted mum's mobile out for her










On the way back to the car we stopped and chatted with lots of people.




























And then after such a busy day we climbed in the car and fell fast asleep.


----------



## Teddy-dog

O2.0 said:


> Bang away! I think it's awesome


aww thank you! I'm just so pleased. A couple of years ago walks in the woods were so frustrating and I felt very deflated some days and now they're a joy! Mostly, I won't say he's always brilliantly behaved but the good outweighs any bad


----------



## 1507601

O2.0 said:


> Is she still being treated for the Leishmaniasis?


Yes, she's on allopurinol. It was considered borderline when she was tested and didn't seem to be affecting her (apparently), but they don't leave it untreated, so gave her that to continue for six months and then the hope was that it would have gone dormant by then and she could be medication free.

I think it's great that Wilkos are allowing dogs now! Zhia wouldn't like to go in there though. It would be nice if (well behaved) dogs could come into shops in general - for me, if Zhia was a more confident dog, it would mean I could take her for a walk to the village and then pop into the Co-op to pick up milk, such a simple thing but I would never leave her tied up outside so currently not possible.


----------



## LittleFox

Elliot was a total superstar at obedience last night! 

That is all


----------



## Oof

Having a bit of a bad day with the mutt. Not sure whether it's because of the interaction with the dog on Monday or whether it's due to the noisy truck and builders parked outside the house for the last 3 days 
Either way, very reactive, very humpy, and he's doing the old 'i can't eat this snack unless i am in the garden, so i will carry it around the house crying until you let me outside (and stand outside with me whilst i eat it)' routine.


----------



## ShibaPup

Zazu's DNA results came back today 

Clear for all 210 genetic conditions - just shows he has a copy of the LUA gene

Didn't think anything else would show - better to be tested though and ensure imo.

Hips & Elbows will be scored in April 

May will hopefully be his first open show.


----------



## Sarah H

ShibaPup said:


> Zazu's DNA results came back today
> 
> Clear for all 210 genetic conditions - just shows he has a copy of the LUA gene
> 
> Didn't think anything else would show - better to be tested though and ensure imo.
> 
> Hips & Elbows will be scored in April
> 
> May will hopefully be his first open show.


Nice! Always interesting to see what they carry. Fingers crossed he gets good joint scores too.
I discovered Nooka has one copy of SPAIDs (Shar pei Auto-inflammatory disease), so although she's unaffected had I for some reason decided to breed her to another shar pei or pei cross the pups could have been affected. AND she carries L2HGA which is a rare neurological disease seen in staffies, so again breeding with another staff cross could have produced affected offspring. It really shows the importance of health testing before breeding ANY dog, not just pedigrees.


----------



## ShibaPup

Sarah H said:


> Nice! Always interesting to see what they carry. Fingers crossed he gets good joint scores too.
> I discovered Nooka has one copy of SPAIDs (Shar pei Auto-inflammatory disease), so although she's unaffected had I for some reason decided to breed her to another shar pei or pei cross the pups could have been affected. AND she carries L2HGA which is a rare neurological disease seen in staffies, so again breeding with another staff cross could have produced affected offspring. It really shows the importance of health testing before breeding ANY dog, not just pedigrees.


There's no excuse not to test before breeding - it cost me £70ish to test for 210 genetic issues plus various traits. Grabbed it while MyDogDNA was running a discount code.

Hips and elbows are more for curiosity - I plan for him to take part in carriage trials and gold level is 40km distance, where he is expected to trot the entire distance with a break half way.

I don't want to be putting him through endurance stuff if his hips or elbows aren't good - planning regular massages/physio just to ensure his muscles are good too.


----------



## Boxer123

Sleepy chops


----------



## O2.0

Had a great hike with Penny today  






























Up the side of a mountain for about 2 miles then another 2.5 down. Penny did probably double that LOL.
It's a beautiful day today with Spring peeking around the corner and everyone and their brother was out there. Soooo many dogs... Penny was a star with all of them. I only picked her up for a juvenile GSD who didn't look like his brain was plugged in, but everyone else she either walked past no problem or they stopped for a mutual sniff.
She was complimented by this gentleman with a lovely golden. She and the golden took an instant liking to each other and had a textbook perfect little greeting and then tried to play. "Oh wow, we're not used to little dogs who aren't snarky." I wasn't sure how to feel about that, on the one hand, yay Penny, on the other hand poor little dogs reputation :/

I noticed a ton of dogs near the parking areas, but not so many actually out on the trails. Which was nice for us, but also kind of weird. But some of the dogs were so fat it was probably best they weren't going too far. 
This poor lab girl who was all decked out in an ill fitting backpack and very overweight with her skin and fat just rolling back and forth with the backpack. Ugh...

But overall, a great outing, and really proud of Penny acting like a civilized swamprat


----------



## Oof

For the last week or so, everytime I've sat down on the sofa, F has been sniffing my throat/mouth. Annoying, but he's an odd dog anyway.
Started feeling unwell on Thursday, then tested positive for covid last night.

I wonder if he could smell it?


----------



## Boxer123

Oof said:


> For the last week or so, everytime I've sat down on the sofa, F has been sniffing my throat/mouth. Annoying, but he's an odd dog anyway.
> Started feeling unwell on Thursday, then tested positive for covid last night.
> 
> I wonder if he could smell it?


Hope you feel better soon very possible he could smell you were unwell.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Oof said:


> For the last week or so, everytime I've sat down on the sofa, F has been sniffing my throat/mouth. Annoying, but he's an odd dog anyway.
> Started feeling unwell on Thursday, then tested positive for covid last night.
> 
> I wonder if he could smell it?


Quite possibly.

Dogs are used to sniff out certain conditions and warn owners of seizures.

Hope you aren't too poorly and feel better soon.


----------



## Nonnie

Ive just discovered that there is a 5 acre dog walking woodland within walking distance of me, so Ned is all booked in for next Saturday for some off lead fun.

Unfortunately, he has started to become reactive after being attacked back in Nov and then having to deal with repeat (bloody Gio and Jeffrey and two cockerpoos) off lead aggressive little shits, so im hoping he will enjoy this. 

He went ballistic yesterday and redirected onto me.


----------



## Boxer123

Nonnie said:


> Ive just discovered that there is a 5 acre dog walking woodland within walking distance of me, so Ned is all booked in for next Saturday for some off lead fun.
> 
> Unfortunately, he has started to become reactive after being attacked back in Nov and then having to deal with repeat (bloody Gio and Jeffrey and two cockerpoos) off lead aggressive little shits, so im hoping he will enjoy this.
> 
> He went ballistic yesterday and redirected onto me.


Poor Ned and you. My boys love the secure woodland and it means I can relax.


----------



## rona

Nonnie said:


> Ive just discovered that there is a 5 acre dog walking woodland within walking distance of me, so Ned is all booked in for next Saturday for some off lead fun.
> 
> Unfortunately, he has started to become reactive after being attacked back in Nov and then having to deal with repeat (bloody Gio and Jeffrey and two cockerpoos) off lead aggressive little shits, so im hoping he will enjoy this.
> 
> He went ballistic yesterday and redirected onto me.


We went there.It's pretty good. Not sure after rain though 
https://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/woodland-walk.542977/


----------



## Nonnie

Boxer123 said:


> Poor Ned and you. My boys love the secure woodland and it means I can relax.


Its taken me a bit by surprise as he only started reacting about 3 weeks ago. He was fine for quite a while after the incident.

I think it may be because we suddenly running into 4 different dogs, at different times, that all charge up up barking, snarling and circling. Two of them have nipped him before. I dont think he trusts that i will protect him now, as i wasnt able to back in Nov and now he feels he needs to deal with things himself. I suffered more bites than him, but he did get a few punctures.

He's ok, and often excited, to see dogs he knows, but so tense around everyone else.


----------



## Nonnie

rona said:


> We went there.It's pretty good. Not sure after rain though
> https://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/woodland-walk.542977/


The one after the Polo Club?

There is another one in Normandy.

Not fussed about mud - its knee deep in some places we go.


----------



## rona

Nonnie said:


> The one after the Polo Club?
> 
> There is another one in Normandy.
> 
> Not fussed about mud - its knee deep in some places we go.


Yes that one.


----------



## Boxer123

Nonnie said:


> Its taken me a bit by surprise as he only started reacting about 3 weeks ago. He was fine for quite a while after the incident.
> 
> I think it may be because we suddenly running into 4 different dogs, at different times, that all charge up up barking, snarling and circling. Two of them have nipped him before. I dont think he trusts that i will protect him now, as i wasnt able to back in Nov and now he feels he needs to deal with things himself. I suffered more bites than him, but he did get a few punctures.
> 
> He's ok, and often excited, to see dogs he knows, but so tense around everyone else.


Sounds awful did anyone do anything about the other dog? Sox went through a phase of redirecting but doesn't now. Hopefully he will feel better soon. It's just ruins your walks people make me so angry when they don't control their dog.


----------



## Nonnie

rona said:


> Yes that one.


Annoyed that they dont tell you the location until after you book.

Not my favourite road to walk down. Booked the first slot of the day, so hopefully wont be too much traffic.

Is it as secure as its made out to be? Ned isnt a digger, but i wouldn't put it past him to be a squeezer under a fence.


----------



## golfchick

It's so frustrating when we put all that hard work into socialising our dogs and then other owners who dont do the same ruin it for all of us.


----------



## rona

Looked ok to me and we walked the edge. 

OH's mother lives near that other one, so we might try it out. I hadn't found that one


----------



## Nonnie

Boxer123 said:


> Sounds awful did anyone do anything about the other dog? Sox went through a phase of redirecting but doesn't now. Hopefully he will feel better soon. It's just ruins your walks people make me so angry when they don't control their dog.


I didnt. It was a genuine accident and the dog involved is really old. She took everyone by surprise. She was on the lead and just went suddenly, pulling her owner over who suffered facial injuries and a damaged knee.

They paid my vet bills, and only the husband walks the dog now. Its not like she goes far either - literally 200 metres down the lane and back home again. Shes so unsteady on her legs - he teeth work just fine though.


----------



## Nonnie

rona said:


> Looked ok to me and we walked the edge.
> 
> OH's mother lives near that other one, so we might try it out. I hadn't found that one


Hopefully there will be enough wildlife to keep him interested inside the boundary.

Nice to find something that isnt a field and its a decent size. Ned hates fields.


----------



## rona

Nonnie said:


> Hopefully there will be enough wildlife to keep him interested inside the boundary.
> 
> Nice to find something that isnt a field and its a decent size. Ned hates fields.


Archie was bored in a field, but fine in the woodland. Even if there's no wildlife, Archie can convince himself there's stuff in woodpiles or tree roots, and of course it's easier to hide stuff for him to find


----------



## Nonnie

rona said:


> Archie was bored in a field, but fine in the woodland. Even if there's no wildlife, Archie can convince himself there's stuff in woodpiles or tree roots, and of course it's easier to hide stuff for him to find


Ned hasnt been off lead in a woodland for such a long time im not sure what he will do.

Hopefully i can get hold of him when our time is up.


----------



## Boxer123

Nonnie said:


> I didnt. It was a genuine accident and the dog involved is really old. She took everyone by surprise. She was on the lead and just went suddenly, pulling her owner over who suffered facial injuries and a damaged knee.
> 
> They paid my vet bills, and only the husband walks the dog now. Its not like she goes far either - literally 200 metres down the lane and back home again. Shes so unsteady on her legs - he teeth work just fine though.


So scary.


----------



## O2.0

Oof said:


> For the last week or so, everytime I've sat down on the sofa, F has been sniffing my throat/mouth. Annoying, but he's an odd dog anyway.
> Started feeling unwell on Thursday, then tested positive for covid last night.
> 
> I wonder if he could smell it?


Definitely, he probably noticed you didn't smell like you normally do. 
Hope you feel better soon!

@Nonnie sorry to hear about Ned's reactivity. Hope he enjoys the off-leash outing.

Not gonna lie, it's so nice having a portable dog. As soon as I see any dog I'm not sure about, I pick Penny up. She's so little I can do it one handed and use the other hand to deal with the dog if need be. She doesn't mind and she knows she'll get a treat for it afterwards, and it just makes everything about dealing with iffy dogs so much easier.


----------



## Magyarmum

O2.0 said:


> Definitely, he probably noticed you didn't smell like you normally do.
> Hope you feel better soon!
> 
> @Nonnie sorry to hear about Ned's reactivity. Hope he enjoys the off-leash outing.
> 
> Not gonna lie, it's so nice having a portable dog. As soon as I see any dog I'm not sure about, I pick Penny up. She's so little I can do it one handed and use the other hand to deal with the dog if need be. She doesn't mind and she knows she'll get a treat for it afterwards, and it just makes everything about dealing with iffy dogs so much easier.


That's what I used to do with Chloe who only weighed 4.5kgs She used to make me laugh because when she was in my arms she always had this smug look on her little face. At 8.5kgs Gwylims a bit to heavy for me to carry (except in an emergency) but he either stands by my side touching my leg, or on his hind legs with his front paws on my knee so I can hold him close. Grisha's a thug and nothing bothers him!


----------



## Nonnie

Ned had a good walk this morning.

Thought id do one of our really quiet ones, that was underwater due to the amount of rain we have had. Typically, we saw loads of dogs, but he was really good.

Within a few minutes we met a workman who just opened his van next to road and let his dog out - Ned just had a look and carried on. We then hit the woodlands and met a spaniel we dont know - both were onlead, and the path is only about 6 ft wide. I took Ned right to the side but all he did was eat grass and ignore the other dog, which is typically what he normally does. He does show a lot of displacement behaviours, but thats normally fake sniffing - he seemed to be genuinely grazing as he carried on for ages afterwards.

We then saw mainly dogs a good distance away, but there was no freezing or intense staring from him. He seemed happy to have good look (again normal; he is a trunky bugger) and to then just carry on.

We then ran into a dog he has met once before about 18months - 2 years ago. At first he was fearful, but not defensively; he was tail and bum tucked and head/ears down and to the side. He then clearly remembered her and was all relaxed, tail wagging and they were able to be up close and did some mutual sniffing of a tree stump.

Met a few dogs along a road, but there was no freezing from him or excessive staring. Not a single grumble, but then no one barked or lunged at him.

I did buy a 'calming' collar for him that arrived last night and he has had on since. Its meant to be a combination of pheromones and essentials oils, but it just stinks of lavender. Doesnt appear to bother him at all, so im going to continue with it for now.


----------



## rottiemum

Chase was having a nice lunchtime walk, no dramas...a few dogs from a distance, but ok. One guy throwing a ball, dog running around, so we went around some bushes - Chase has decided he doesn't like seeing other dogs running around (probably because he doesn't get to) but he was ok.
Then right across from our house, ready to cross over, and here comes 6 people with a cocker, straight towards us.
I have never seen any of them before (this is getting more common as it's a nice area to walk), so I decide we'll cross and not meet them...then of course there were 3 cars in a row and we couldn't cross...they go by and he decides to lunge at the dog. 
All excitement and wanting to meet it, but obviously looks bad, him being a rottie. 
I just mumbled something like he wants to meet everyone...like a moron. :Bag 
Then he kept lunging like an idiot as the walked on.
We walked a little further up the road so they couldn't see where we were going...
So now he lunges at dogs he doesn't get to meet. :Banghead

And to top it off, it looks like there's construction starting in a field at the back of our estate (normally used for cows)...so I'm thinking, time to move...:Meh


----------



## O2.0

rottiemum said:


> So now he lunges at dogs he doesn't get to meet. :Banghead


How old is Chase now? If I remember right he's right around the age to be a total idiot so the lunging sounds about right. 
Just keep working with him, his brain will plug in!


----------



## rottiemum

O2.0 said:


> How old is Chase now? If I remember right he's right around the age to be a total idiot so the lunging sounds about right.
> Just keep working with him, his brain will plug in!


He's always been a total idiot. He's 2yrs and 8 months now. Should be losing some of the idiocy soon I hope...lol

Edited as I can't add...lol


----------



## Boxer123

rottiemum said:


> He's always been a total idiot. He's 2yrs and 8 months now. Should be losing some of the idiocy soon I hope...lol
> 
> Edited as I can't add...lol


Loki does this it is embarrassing I want an I'm with stupid t shirt.


----------



## rottiemum

Boxer123 said:


> Loki does this it is embarrassing I want an I'm with stupid t shirt.


That would be perfect :Hilarious

It's worse because they are big dogs I think. Makes them look not only mental, but scary. Even though they're just big idiots. Lol


----------



## Boxer123

rottiemum said:


> That would be perfect :Hilarious
> 
> It's worse because they are big dogs I think. Makes them look not only mental, but scary. Even though they're just big idiots. Lol


It definitely is you don't want them to worry people.


----------



## Beth78

Hello hoomans and dogs.
Me and Whisp have been pooteling on at a gentle pace, she's getting used to me being out of the house more and seems happy.
She has a little bark an dogs on her walk every now and again but that is to be expected and we wipe the slate clean and carry on smiling.
She is also welcoming her daily chicken wing for lunch.


----------



## 1507601

We got Zhia's results back on Saturday, over the phone. Vet said it showed Leish at a low level. Asked for the results to be emailed to me. It was an 'Elisa' test and her result was 79%, putting her in the 'medium positive' category. So why he said low level I do not know. I'm feeling pretty down about it. Had to reschedule her appointment to discuss and get an injection to stop her feet and legs itching to next week because of impending storms (again!). I feel terrible because I hadn't realised her medication was supposed to be very specifically twelve hours apart (I wasn't told, only the dose and that it's twice a day. The pamphlets with the packets are in greek...) and it has often been more than that, so it might be my fault it's gotten worse...


----------



## ECT

rottiemum said:


> they go by and he decides to lunge at the dog.
> All excitement and wanting to meet it, but obviously looks bad, him being a rottie.
> I just mumbled something like he wants to meet everyone...like a moron. :Bag
> Then he kept lunging like an idiot as the walked on.
> We walked a little further up the road so they couldn't see where we were going...
> So now he lunges at dogs he doesn't get to meet. :Banghead


Thea does this. She can stand/sit perfectly still, looking all calm then just go. It's hard work because it's not every dog. Like Chase, I know Thea isn't aggressive but like you, feel it reflects badly because of her breed. I usually say ' sorry she's still young and learning' but some people don't look too impressed with that, which makes me feel like a complete prat! 
Thea is being a complete PITA atm anyway so I go out with all good intentions and usually come home feeling very deflated


----------



## rottiemum

ECT said:


> Thea does this. She can stand/sit perfectly still, looking all calm then just go. It's hard work because it's not every dog. Like Chase, I know Thea isn't aggressive but like you, feel it reflects badly because of her breed. I usually say ' sorry she's still young and learning' but some people don't look too impressed with that, which makes me feel like a complete prat!
> Thea is being a complete PITA atm anyway so I go out with all good intentions and usually come home feeling very deflated


It's frustrating isn't it?
Funny thing is he can be at training class with 7 other dogs and manage to focus on me. Different setting though I suppose.
Hopefully their brains will engage soon!


----------



## LinznMilly

It seems Milly has caught something of a tummy bug. Woke me up whining at 3:48 (I looked at my phone). Bless her, she tried to get to the door but didn't quite make it and emptied her stomach all over the stairs. She's now lying on my bed, looking and feeling very sorry for herself.  I'm keeping them both home today so I can keep an eye on her. Got some Chappie in for later, if she perks up and starts pestering me for food. ATM, she's not interested, so she's definitely not well... I know the vet would say starve her for 24hrs, but I've never had the heart to do that. I'll try her at about 6-7pm.

Honey, however, is her happy little self. No doubt loving the extra Stay Home with Mam Day


----------



## Sarah H

Lucy2020 said:


> We got Zhia's results back on Saturday, over the phone. Vet said it showed Leish at a low level. Asked for the results to be emailed to me. It was an 'Elisa' test and her result was 79%, putting her in the 'medium positive' category. So why he said low level I do not know. I'm feeling pretty down about it. Had to reschedule her appointment to discuss and get an injection to stop her feet and legs itching to next week because of impending storms (again!). I feel terrible because I hadn't realised her medication was supposed to be very specifically twelve hours apart (I wasn't told, only the dose and that it's twice a day. The pamphlets with the packets are in greek...) and it has often been more than that, so it might be my fault it's gotten worse...


Don't blame yourself, the rescue has clearly fallen down on the job in multiple ways. I'd talk to your vet and say you aren't happy at her results even if they think it's a low level, and want to get it sorted asap.


----------



## Magyarmum

When I climb into bed I make sure I'm lying right in the middle of it, so when the "white fing" decides to join me in the night he doesn't take up all the space much as he'd like to. 

Last night though something went wrong! 

At 4 am I woke to find I was barely an inch away from falling out of bed, The horrible creature was fast asleep in my bit of the bed. I got up went to the loo then came back to find the offender had fallen asleep on my pillow. This nasty hooman had to wake him up and ask him to shove over so I could get back into bed.

Such cruelty to sleeping Schnauzers .... shouldn't be allowed:Arghh


----------



## ECT

rottiemum said:


> It's frustrating isn't it?
> Funny thing is he can be at training class with 7 other dogs and manage to focus on me. Different setting though I suppose.
> Hopefully their brains will engage soon!


I can't even get Thea to a training class! 
I'd love for her to find her brain! We did have a lovely calm well-behaved Thea for about 3 months and now she's gone back to being a total nutcase :Banghead


----------



## rottiemum

ECT said:


> I can't even get Thea to a training class!
> I'd love for her to find her brain! We did have a lovely calm well-behaved Thea for about 3 months and now she's gone back to being a total nutcase :Banghead


How old is she now?
It's a shame you can't get into a training class. I think it has helped, I think he at least listens to me much better (in the house anyway).
Oh they do love to keep us on our toes (and at our wits end!).


----------



## ECT

rottiemum said:


> How old is she now?
> It's a shame you can't get into a training class. I think it has helped, I think he at least listens to me much better (in the house anyway).
> Oh they do love to keep us on our toes (and at our wits end!).


She's 15months. Acts more like a typical 15yr old teenager - loves her sleep but knows how to throw a tantrum! :Hilarious If she gets woken up, she is instantly in PITA mode. 
My goal for this year is to try and train her so she is better going in the car. First I need a dog guard in the new car so she just drools in the boot and not all over the seats. 
Oh yes! They definitely know how to keep life interesting!


----------



## rottiemum

ECT said:


> She's 15months. Acts more like a typical 15yr old teenager - loves her sleep but knows how to throw a tantrum! :Hilarious If she gets woken up, she is instantly in PITA mode.
> My goal for this year is to try and train her so she is better going in the car. First I need a dog guard in the new car so she just drools in the boot and not all over the seats.
> Oh yes! They definitely know how to keep life interesting!


Yep typical teen! Still very much a puppy then. Chase was 20 months when we got him a year ago. He's grown out of and been trained out of a lot of his PITA stuff but there's always more.
Just now we were out and ran into a woman with a dachshund. It was pretty close and off lead. I said hello to the woman and Chase pulled to get to the dog, then lunged as they kept walking. 
The wee dog turned around and ran almost back to us (not at all afraid) but the woman called it back. I said it's ok, I know it looks scary but he just wants to meet all dogs and he gets frustrated. She smiled but looked sceptical and walked on. He was not too bad and came with me the other direction pretty quickly.
Thankfully he's not too bad in the car. I wouldn't mind getting a bigger one at some point to be able to put him in the back. 
Interesting is one word for it


----------



## LinznMilly

LinznMilly said:


> It seems Milly has caught something of a tummy bug. Woke me up whining at 3:48 (I looked at my phone). Bless her, she tried to get to the door but didn't quite make it and emptied her stomach all over the stairs. She's now lying on my bed, looking and feeling very sorry for herself.  I'm keeping them both home today so I can keep an eye on her. Got some Chappie in for later, if she perks up and starts pestering me for food. ATM, she's not interested, so she's definitely not well... I know the vet would say starve her for 24hrs, but I've never had the heart to do that. I'll try her at about 6-7pm.
> 
> Honey, however, is her happy little self. No doubt loving the extra Stay Home with Mam Day


Looks like Milly's over the worst. She's perked up this afternoon and gone out for a walk.


----------



## Nonnie

Another good walk. Lots of spying on the forestry guys.

2022-02-15_02-30-15 by Ned Ster, on Flickr


----------



## rona

Trying to find someone to come on holiday to look after the dog for a couple of whole days and a couple of early mornings. I'm paying...............can't find anyone!!


----------



## Boxer123

ECT said:


> Thea does this. She can stand/sit perfectly still, looking all calm then just go. It's hard work because it's not every dog. Like Chase, I know Thea isn't aggressive but like you, feel it reflects badly because of her breed. I usually say ' sorry she's still young and learning' but some people don't look too impressed with that, which makes me feel like a complete prat!
> Thea is being a complete PITA atm anyway so I go out with all good intentions and usually come home feeling very deflated


Loki is the same will sit and look cute and well trained. I ask for space and folk think I'm being silly then he springs up like. Jack in the box.


----------



## Boxer123

Magyarmum said:


> When I climb into bed I make sure I'm lying right in the middle of it, so when the "white fing" decides to join me in the night he doesn't take up all the space much as he'd like to.
> 
> Last night though something went wrong!
> 
> At 4 am I woke to find I was barely an inch away from falling out of bed, The horrible creature was fast asleep in my bit of the bed. I got up went to the loo then came back to find the offender had fallen asleep on my pillow. This nasty hooman had to wake him up and ask him to shove over so I could get back into bed.
> 
> Such cruelty to sleeping Schnauzers .... shouldn't be allowed:Arghh


Loki's snugs are so intense sometimes I have to get out of bed and get in the other side.


----------



## Boxer123

rona said:


> Trying to find someone to come on holiday to look after the dog for a couple of whole days and a couple of early mornings. I'm paying...............can't find anyone!!


It's so hard to find someone I've really struggled to find a boxer sitter (if you can believe that)


----------



## MissKittyKat

Weather has been awful today but Woody's tried out his new coat and loves it.

A brilliant secondhand bargain. First time I've found something to properly fit his odd shape. I have a weatherbeeta fleece so was hopeful x


----------



## Lurcherlad

rona said:


> Trying to find someone to come on holiday to look after the dog for a couple of whole days and a couple of early mornings. I'm paying...............can't find anyone!!


Whereabouts are you roughly?


----------



## rona

Lurcherlad said:


> Whereabouts are you roughly?


It would be in Scotland for a week.

I promised my friend that I would go and finish a walk that he couldn't complete because he was in pain while we were there.

Here. Right into the mountains.
IMG_3491 by jenny clifford, on Flickr


----------



## Lurcherlad

rona said:


> It would be in Scotland for a week.
> 
> I promised my friend that I would go and finish a walk that he couldn't complete because he was in pain while we were there.
> 
> Here. Right into the mountains.
> IMG_3491 by jenny clifford, on Flickr


OH and I are planning a 3-4 week tour of Scotland late April … no route plans as yet and pretty flexible … maybe we could help you out?


----------



## rona

Lurcherlad said:


> OH and I are planning a 3-4 week tour of Scotland late April … no route plans as yet and pretty flexible … maybe we could help you out?


Unfortunately, we still have far too much to sort out and are trying to plan for a 3-4 week March 2023 trip to Scotland.

North Wales for a week this year


----------



## ECT

rottiemum said:


> Yep typical teen! Still very much a puppy then. Chase was 20 months when we got him a year ago. He's grown out of and been trained out of a lot of his PITA stuff but there's always more.
> Just now we were out and ran into a woman with a dachshund. It was pretty close and off lead. I said hello to the woman and Chase pulled to get to the dog, then lunged as they kept walking.
> The wee dog turned around and ran almost back to us (not at all afraid) but the woman called it back. I said it's ok, I know it looks scary but he just wants to meet all dogs and he gets frustrated. She smiled but looked sceptical and walked on. He was not too bad and came with me the other direction pretty quickly.
> Thankfully he's not too bad in the car. I wouldn't mind getting a bigger one at some point to be able to put him in the back.
> Interesting is one word for it


Very much still a pup but sometimes I wish she was more sensible! She has regressed massively over the past few weeks. She had become calmer, listened to me better, stopped chewing things and loved having a cuddle. Now we are back to stupidity, hyperness, mouthing and jumping up. Going back to the tough love and firm commands to try and get the 'nice Thea' back. 



Boxer123 said:


> Loki is the same will sit and look cute and well trained. I ask for space and folk think I'm being silly then he springs up like. Jack in the box.


Doesn't it drive you mad?! I like your idea of an 'im with stupid' t-shirt! I might get a high vis vest made saying that! :Hilarious


----------



## Lurcherlad

rona said:


> Unfortunately, we still have far too much to sort out and are trying to plan for a 3-4 week March 2023 trip to Scotland.
> 
> North Wales for a week this year


Other way round to us … Wales is next on the list 

What about Blitz?


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Boxer123 said:


> Loki's snugs are so intense sometimes I have to get out of bed and get in the other side.


 me too , I usually sleep on the edge of the bed.
Been watching dogs behaving very badly, a gorgeous alsatian who had his hooman wrapped round his paw. Needless to say Graeme gave the hooman some basic training and all was well.


----------



## LittleFox

No one told this little white yappy rat that she's not a real dog… Enjoying a lunchtime paddle and play in the mud.










Meanwhile Elliot was a loon - it's amazing the difference drugs make! :Woot


----------



## 1507601

LittleFox said:


> No one told this little white yappy rat that she's not a real dog… Enjoying a lunchtime paddle and play in the mud.
> 
> View attachment 484435
> 
> 
> Meanwhile Elliot was a loon - it's amazing the difference drugs make! :Woot
> 
> View attachment 484436


Hahaha, looks like they've been enjoying the mud!


----------



## LinznMilly

This was Milly at 4pm yesterday afternoon, just before a walk. Think someone's feeling better, don't you? 










I started the feeding little and often about 5, after a short walk around the block. This morning she was whining for her morning chew and game of Chase the Treat (or banana, in this case)


----------



## ShibaPup

I hate the current rise in popularity of "balanced" trainers - typically a collar correction, prong or slip lead or e-collar correction for unwanted behaviour, fed a bit of food if they do the right thing. Social media unfortunately gives these idiots a huge platform because unwanted behaviours disappear before the owners eyes but the dogs aren't happy and so many owners fail to see that. Caucasian Shepherd is the latest victim - raised in a town, no place for such a breed, he is highly reactive and apparently a few corrections on a prong collar will sort this dogs behaviour - that's a bite waiting to happen from a very conflicted dog.

So far in my limited exposure to the show world - it isn't what I thought it would be. 
I've been recommended different show trainers and they're both imo old fashioned, collars checks, don't comfort if they're nervous as you reward them for being nervous. Tired of being blamed for my dog's issues - of course he will come to me for comfort and reassurance, I'm the only human he lives with. Or saying they can fix reactivity in a day - which properly imo you can't, I also think an entire day around other dogs would be exhausting. I told someone about Zazu's occasional reactivity and the difficulties I've faced finding a training class or ringcraft and it got back to my breeder, she was already aware but I didn't like the fact I'd been spoken about behind my back.


----------



## Boxer123

DanWalkersmum said:


> me too , I usually sleep on the edge of the bed.
> Been watching dogs behaving very badly, a gorgeous alsatian who had his hooman wrapped round his paw. Needless to say Graeme gave the hooman some basic training and all was well.


Loki doesn't want him around here he's trained hooman to a high standard and doesn't want it ruined.


----------



## rottiemum

We've been pretty lucky with the weather today. As in, it's rubbish, but we managed 2 walks while it wasn't raining hard and blowing a gale. 
Then I managed to go to the store in the 45 mins it was sunny. Also got to the independent pet shop for some goodies!
Chase was good while I was gone. I left him 2 chews. He ate one before I was out the door and I saw him on camera burying the other one in his bed. Lol
He got it out to show me when I got home.
It's now raining quite hard and very windy. 
Got a message from the trainers that tonight's class will be over Zoom...which i don't use even in my job. So that might not happen.

As for sleeping arrangements, I'm regularly on the edge of the bed as OH takes up half, then Chase takes up the other half and I just squeeze in beside him. :Hilarious


----------



## Boxer123

rottiemum said:


> We've been pretty lucky with the weather today. As in, it's rubbish, but we managed 2 walks while it wasn't raining hard and blowing a gale.
> Then I managed to go to the store in the 45 mins it was sunny. Also got to the independent pet shop for some goodies!
> Chase was good while I was gone. I left him 2 chews. He ate one before I was out the door and I saw him on camera burying the other one in his bed. Lol
> He got it out to show me when I got home.
> It's now raining quite hard and very windy.
> Got a message from the trainers that tonight's class will be over Zoom...which i don't use even in my job. So that might not happen.
> 
> As for sleeping arrangements, I'm regularly on the edge of the bed as OH takes up half, then Chase takes up the other half and I just squeeze in beside him. :Hilarious


Loki is so sweet at night he has to get under the covers and snuggles in. It makes it worth hanging off the bed. I hope you have a queen size if you have an OH and Rottie in there !


----------



## O2.0

ShibaPup said:


> So far in my limited exposure to the show world - it isn't what I thought it would be.


I haven't been around dog shows in several years, but IME conformation/breed ring still has a lot of catching up to do with the rest of the dog world. Yes, a lot of heavy handed stuff and old-fashioned ideas. Not all bad of course, but yeah...

Breeders can be very precious about things and it's easy to offend without meaning to. I've learned over the years to not say much of anything unless it's someone I know well and trust. I bet in the UK the dog world is even smaller than here. Everyone talks!!

Speed sports tend to be more PR because corrections slow a dog down. Flyball is actually a great sport to teach a dog to focus on a job while a lot of other stuff is going on. You don't have to actually compete, but taking a few classes might be beneficial. 
And of course nosework is always great, again, no corrections and great to teach a dog to do a job while other things are gong on.

I hear you on the balanced trainers. I don't really know what that term means, some balanced trainers I think are phenomenal (Michael Ellis) but some who call themselves that are definitely very heavy on corrections and kind of dumb about dog body language.


----------



## rottiemum

Boxer123 said:


> Loki is so sweet at night he has to get under the covers and snuggles in. It makes it worth hanging off the bed. I hope you have a queen size if you have an OH and Rottie in there !


I've got a Super king size. Still on the edge Lol
It's definitely worth it. Always warm and Chase cuddles are very sweet.


----------



## LittleFox

Lucy2020 said:


> Hahaha, looks like they've been enjoying the mud!


We had a lot of rain so the river swelled, and then left lots of mud on the banks. They definitely had a good time!


----------



## catz4m8z

rottiemum said:


> We've been pretty lucky with the weather today. As in, it's rubbish, but we managed 2 walks while it wasn't raining hard and blowing a gale.


I think my lot are going to avoid walks for the next couple of days TBH. Even when they were fit and healthy they didnt like walking in strong winds and now they are pensioners and I think they might get blown off their feet!LOL


----------



## O2.0

Well Penny has had an exciting day. First, out walking with OH, the donkey in the next field decided to bray and it freaked Penny out, so OH had to carry her most of the way home she was so upset. But she recovered quickly once home, and found herself a buzzard leg in the woods somewhere. I left her outside to munch on it (gross, but hey, she did find it, I'm all about the natural chews). I forgot she was out there with dead animal leg so when she scratched to come in, I opened the door and in she walks with buzzard leg that's bigger than she is hanging out her mouth 
I squealed an "eeew!" and she dropped it and just looked at me like I was being a weird human. 
Gawd dogs are so gross. 
Does anyone else have to put "burry buzzard parts" on their evening to-do list? Just me then? enguin


----------



## PawsOnMe

I'm just in bed watching telly and I turned around to this...








Snoring away too :Hilarious


----------



## Boxer123

O2.0 said:


> Well Penny has had an exciting day. First, out walking with OH, the donkey in the next field decided to bray and it freaked Penny out, so OH had to carry her most of the way home she was so upset. But she recovered quickly once home, and found herself a buzzard leg in the woods somewhere. I left her outside to munch on it (gross, but hey, she did find it, I'm all about the natural chews). I forgot she was out there with dead animal leg so when she scratched to come in, I opened the door and in she walks with buzzard leg that's bigger than she is hanging out her mouth
> I squealed an "eeew!" and she dropped it and just looked at me like I was being a weird human.
> Gawd dogs are so gross.
> Does anyone else have to put "burry buzzard parts" on their evening to-do list? Just me then? enguin


One of the fields we rent has donkeys next door. Loki ran at them and barked once they brayed at him so loudly it sent him away with a flea in his ear.


----------



## Oof

After 5 months of solid training, numerous temper tantrums, and countless packs of hotdog- paychecks, F has finally mastered rolling over on cue.

Bravo!

(It's the little things that matter isn't it)


----------



## Magyarmum

O2.0 said:


> Well Penny has had an exciting day. First, out walking with OH, the donkey in the next field decided to bray and it freaked Penny out, so OH had to carry her most of the way home she was so upset. But she recovered quickly once home, and found herself a buzzard leg in the woods somewhere. I left her outside to munch on it (gross, but hey, she did find it, I'm all about the natural chews). I forgot she was out there with dead animal leg so when she scratched to come in, I opened the door and in she walks with buzzard leg that's bigger than she is hanging out her mouth
> I squealed an "eeew!" and she dropped it and just looked at me like I was being a weird human.usually
> Gawd dogs are so gross.
> Does anyone else have to put "burry buzzard parts" on their evening to-do list? Just me then? enguin


I think Grisha's missed his vocation because I'm sure he'd make a fortune as a cadaver dog. He often find bits of decomposing body parts when we're on our walks.

The last thing he found was a particularly disgusting well rotted lamb's head which smelt to high heaven, but to him was probably the equivalent of an expensive French perfume Luckily his spoil sport of a hooman had a poo bag with her and managed to pick it up before he did.

Never before has he done such a perfect walking to heel as he did that day with me holding the disgusting object at arms length with him closely following.

I have to parcel up his findings well and put them in the dustbin, because if I bury them, with him being a Schnauzer he'll only dig them up again. I've got enough craters in my garden as it is!


----------



## MissKittyKat

Another gorgeous walk this morning. Wish we could do this every day x























Think the pond would have been cold, full of recent rain but Woody didn't care x


----------



## Magyarmum

MissKittyKat said:


> Another gorgeous walk this morning. Wish we could do this every day x
> View attachment 484495
> View attachment 484496
> View attachment 484497
> 
> 
> Think the pond would have been cold, full of recent rain but Woody didn't care x


The Schnauzer boys and I are so envious!

It's pouring with rain here and cold and muddy outside and no sign of it improving.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Magyarmum said:


> The Schnauzer boys and I are so envious!
> 
> It's pouring with rain here and cold and muddy outside and no sign of it improving.


The two storms havent made it to the south east yet, just a little blowy but nothing like the north have experienced.

I'm sure the rain will stop soon, even across on Europe x


----------



## Nonnie

Christ, Ned was a dick today.

Ive noticed since he has started to become a bit reactive and i carry food rewards and get him (or at least attempt to) to engage more, that he is actually listening less and less. I know he hates any sort of formal training and interaction in general, but he really took the piss today.

I asked him to sit to allow a jogger to go past - usually he'd do this immediately, usually without asking as i train certain things as default behaviours, but today i had to tell him 6 times before he actually sat (well, hovered his bum for a couple of seconds), by which time the woman was long gone. I have never had to repeat myself more than once before.

Every time i asked him to wait, again something he is ace at usually, the most he would do is slow slightly, but continue going forwards.

The only way to make him listen first time was to raise my voice and say it like i mean it, but then he got all upset and was in a huff for a good 2 hours and played up having his feet washed when we got home, acting like i was going to smack him one.

He also got scared of a chicken.


----------



## Boxer123

Nonnie said:


> Christ, Ned was a dick today.
> 
> Ive noticed since he has started to become a bit reactive and i carry food rewards and get him (or at least attempt to) to engage more, that he is actually listening less and less. I know he hates any sort of formal training and interaction in general, but he really took the piss today.
> 
> I asked him to sit to allow a jogger to go past - usually he'd do this immediately, usually without asking as i train certain things as default behaviours, but today i had to tell him 6 times before he actually sat (well, hovered his bum for a couple of seconds), by which time the woman was long gone. I have never had to repeat myself more than once before.
> 
> Every time i asked him to wait, again something he is ace at usually, the most he would do is slow slightly, but continue going forwards.
> 
> The only way to make him listen first time was to raise my voice and say it like i mean it, but then he got all upset and was in a huff for a good 2 hours and played up having his feet washed when we got home, acting like i was going to smack him one.
> 
> He also got scared of a chicken.


Sorry but  that's just an average day with Loki scary chicken included.


----------



## Nonnie

Boxer123 said:


> Sorry but  that's just an average day with Loki scary chicken included.


The chicken was quite funny. The footpath goes right next to their pen and this huge monster of a hen came running across to us probably thinking we had food. Never seen Ned so quick to hide the other side of me.
He then spent a good 10 minutes watching the 4 MASSIVE pigs in their ark having a snooze and a snort. Last time we saw them they were tiddlers you could pick up with one hand.

He only lost his shit once today and that was at a space invader. I am wondering if there is a degree of resource guarding in certain situation as well. He has for a couple of years now had a soft grumble at other dogs when we sit anywhere, and he is either next to me or on my lap. I used to take lunch out and share it with him, and i still occasionally will have a snack. I know he is guardy around certain resources.

No walk to worry about tomorrow though, as its gale force winds and last nights gusts have already brought down loads of trees and debris.

I think i will feel better when i can muzzle him.


----------



## Boxer123

His chops are just asking to be squished !


----------



## Linda Weasel

Doesn’t anybody else find that their dogs are just a bit more batty and less controllable/listening less when it’s windy?

Tod reacts like a horse does when the wind is ‘up its tail’

I wonder if it’s information overload?


----------



## Boxer123

Linda Weasel said:


> Doesn't anybody else find that their dogs are just a bit more batty and less controllable/listening less when it's windy?
> 
> Tod reacts like a horse does when the wind is 'up its tail'
> 
> I wonder if it's information overload?


Oh gosh yes loki goes wild where as Sox just stands still and let's his ears flap in the wind.


----------



## O2.0

Linda Weasel said:


> Doesn't anybody else find that their dogs are just a bit more batty and less controllable/listening less when it's windy?
> 
> Tod reacts like a horse does when the wind is 'up its tail'
> 
> I wonder if it's information overload?


Penny hates the wind. 
It's one of her random fears along with donkeys braying, metal water bottles - which yeah, aren't so random but she's fine with thunder, gunshots, and the hairdryer. The vacuum must die. Figure out the pattern, cause I can't LOL!

Anyway, yes, Penny hates the wind. She's at least no longer cowering about it, and she'll walk if we're with her, but she's also more than ready to come back in when you get back.


----------



## Oof

Linda Weasel said:


> Doesn't anybody else find that their dogs are just a bit more batty and less controllable/listening less when it's windy?
> 
> Tod reacts like a horse does when the wind is 'up its tail'
> 
> I wonder if it's information overload?


I heard it's because of oxygen/ozone being blown around, but only heard that the once.

(Not dogs obviously lol), but I think the met office held a study on the effect of windy weather on young girls - apparently they showed more extroverted friendly behaviour on windy days! Not sure if the study is still ongoing.

Must be something in it though?


----------



## Oof

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 484515
> His chops are just asking to be squished !


He looks like he's just come out of a 12 hour shift lol


----------



## Boxer123

Oof said:


> He looks like he's just come out of a 12 hour shift lol


It's not that easy being a teenage boxer.


----------



## O2.0

I should have known there would be another buzzard leg enguin
(Photo in thumbnail in case some find it too gross)
If my understanding of bird anatomy is correct, we should be done with leg parts for now... 
Damn dog...


----------



## Jason25

Linda Weasel said:


> Doesn't anybody else find that their dogs are just a bit more batty and less controllable/listening less when it's windy?
> 
> Tod reacts like a horse does when the wind is 'up its tail'
> 
> I wonder if it's information overload?


Yeah daisy gets selective hearing when it's windy, she also turns into a hell hound, gets major zoomies, her zoomie circles are much bigger aswell, when she's off leash she doesn't go that far away from me, but when it's really windy on dartmoor she has gone that far she looks like a tiny dot in the distance. I don't like it so if it's windy she stays on leash :Hilarious


----------



## Jason25

Nonnie said:


> Christ, Ned was a dick today.
> 
> Ive noticed since he has started to become a bit reactive and i carry food rewards and get him (or at least attempt to) to engage more, that he is actually listening less and less. I know he hates any sort of formal training and interaction in general, but he really took the piss today.
> 
> I asked him to sit to allow a jogger to go past - usually he'd do this immediately, usually without asking as i train certain things as default behaviours, but today i had to tell him 6 times before he actually sat (well, hovered his bum for a couple of seconds), by which time the woman was long gone. I have never had to repeat myself more than once before.
> 
> Every time i asked him to wait, again something he is ace at usually, the most he would do is slow slightly, but continue going forwards.
> 
> The only way to make him listen first time was to raise my voice and say it like i mean it, but then he got all upset and was in a huff for a good 2 hours and played up having his feet washed when we got home, acting like i was going to smack him one.
> 
> He also got scared of a chicken.


It's funny how certain noises can set them off. Daisy doesn't like the sound of pheasants or foxes, if she hears one she throws a proper wobbly, stops walking and insists on pulling me in the opposite direction taking me back to the car :Hilarious


----------



## Beth78

Whisp spent the whole walk with her tale between her legs earlier, she's usually super excitable in the wind but it was so strong I think she was just wanting to get back to the car. She was still taking treats though.


----------



## 1507601

Zhia has gotten used to the wind living around here, but I'd say she is more erratic when it's very windy, yeah. 
She hates storms. So do I, which probably doesn't help. 

Woke up to snow this morning, so we went for a walk across local fields (public footpath). You can also see her shoulder-deep in a rabbit burrow...


----------



## Nonnie

Something happened with Ned today that has NEVER happened before. Not in the almost 7 years ive had him.

He jumped up on my bed with me and had a cuddle! A proper, full on, i was allowed to touch him and everything cuddle. He even nudged me repeatedly if i stopped rubbing him.

I then went to see my mother and he got on her bed (she's quite poorly, so is staying in bed) and snuggled for ages.

The only thing i can think its related to is the Adaptil collar i put on him last night. Even if it never happens again, i think it was £20 well spent.


----------



## Beth78

Where there's a blanket there is Whisp.


----------



## Magyarmum




----------



## ECT

Thea has had a really bad week this week.
On Thursday, she randomly started being sick. I put it down to this bug thing that's going around and starved her for 24hr but yesterday she didn't want anything to eat and I could hear her tummy gurgling so I just left her to it.
This morning, she could hardly walk. She was wimpering in pain when trying to walk or going from standing to sitting or vice versa and her tail was curled underneath her. So we had an unplanned vet appointment and he has put it down to trapped nerve in her lower back. She is very unhappy having her tail moved and her left hind leg extended but not as uncomfortable on the right. Got two weeks of painkillers and anti-inflammatories and hopefully that will solve it. Very upsetting to see her in so much pain


----------



## Boxer123

ECT said:


> Thea has had a really bad week this week.
> On Thursday, she randomly started being sick. I put it down to this bug thing that's going around and starved her for 24hr but yesterday she didn't want anything to eat and I could hear her tummy gurgling so I just left her to it.
> This morning, she could hardly walk. She was wimpering in pain when trying to walk or going from standing to sitting or vice versa and her tail was curled underneath her. So we had an unplanned vet appointment and he has put it down to trapped nerve in her lower back. She is very unhappy having her tail moved and her left hind leg extended but not as uncomfortable on the right. Got two weeks of painkillers and anti-inflammatories and hopefully that will solve it. Very upsetting to see her in so much pain


Oh no poor girl I hope she feels better soon.


----------



## O2.0

ECT said:


> Thea has had a really bad week this week.
> On Thursday, she randomly started being sick. I put it down to this bug thing that's going around and starved her for 24hr but yesterday she didn't want anything to eat and I could hear her tummy gurgling so I just left her to it.
> This morning, she could hardly walk. She was wimpering in pain when trying to walk or going from standing to sitting or vice versa and her tail was curled underneath her. So we had an unplanned vet appointment and he has put it down to trapped nerve in her lower back. She is very unhappy having her tail moved and her left hind leg extended but not as uncomfortable on the right. Got two weeks of painkillers and anti-inflammatories and hopefully that will solve it. Very upsetting to see her in so much pain


Oh poor Thea! Poor you! Hope she feels better soon!


----------



## ECT

Boxer123 said:


> Oh no poor girl I hope she feels better soon.





O2.0 said:


> Oh poor Thea! Poor you! Hope she feels better soon!


Thank you both. 
She slept most of yesterday on her blanket and slept all night. She's moving a lot better this morning and has had about half her breakfast so hopefully she's starting to improve from both things! Going to try to keep her quiet for another day or so and then start gentle on-lead walks, not that Thea knows the meaning of gentle :Hilarious


----------



## Nonnie

Knobbers had his first trip to the secure woodland yesterday. Weather was nice, so he went naked whilst off lead.

I was surprised by his behaviour. I thought he would be off like a loony, but he was so well behaved; recalled perfectly, interacted with me constantly and consistently checked where i was. If he was like this outside of a fence he could be off lead. I think the lack of wildlife had an impact - he showed no hunting behaviour.

Im glad i didnt book a double appointment like i almost did - 50 mins was long enough and we still went for a walk afterwards. Any longer in there and i would have been bored out of my mind.

Booked the next 4 Saturdays for him. 
2022-02-20_08-56-18 by Ned Ster, on Flickr
2022-02-20_08-56-41 by Ned Ster, on Flickr
2022-02-20_08-57-00 by Ned Ster, on Flickr
2022-02-20_08-57-10 by Ned Ster, on Flickr
2022-02-20_08-57-29 by Ned Ster, on Flickr
2022-02-20_08-55-50 by Ned Ster, on Flickr


----------



## Lurcherlad

I would have loved a secure woodland like that for Jack … he would have enjoyed it, I’m sure 

The bare, wire fenced open field I did hire for him was featureless and he would literally run to the far fence looking across the field for something furry to chase, then I’d spend the rest of the time trying to get him to move around, play, chase, have fun …. it wasn’t fun for either of us tbh so I gave that up. 

He preferred long countryside walks on harness and 5m flexi to that barren land.

Ned’s a lucky boy!


----------



## Sarah H

Nonnie said:


> Knobbers had his first trip to the secure woodland yesterday. Weather was nice, so he went naked whilst off lead.
> 
> I was surprised by his behaviour. I thought he would be off like a loony, but he was so well behaved; recalled perfectly, interacted with me constantly and consistently checked where i was. If he was like this outside of a fence he could be off lead. I think the lack of wildlife had an impact - he showed no hunting behaviour.
> 
> Im glad i didnt book a double appointment like i almost did - 50 mins was long enough and we still went for a walk afterwards. Any longer in there and i would have been bored out of my mind.
> 
> Booked the next 4 Saturdays for him.
> 2022-02-20_08-56-18 by Ned Ster, on Flickr
> 2022-02-20_08-56-41 by Ned Ster, on Flickr
> 2022-02-20_08-57-00 by Ned Ster, on Flickr
> 2022-02-20_08-57-10 by Ned Ster, on Flickr
> 2022-02-20_08-57-29 by Ned Ster, on Flickr
> 2022-02-20_08-55-50 by Ned Ster, on Flickr


I wish we had woodland areas to rent round here, Fly would love it but he just goes off hunting if he's off lead so I'd need a secure area. All the dog fields round us are just that, fields. They might have the odd bit of equipment in but they are basically just a fenced field which my lot would be bored with after about 10 mins of sniffing. Nothing I can do in a rented field that I can't do at home.


----------



## Nonnie

Dont think im venturing out again today.

We had high winds last night, high winds right now, and numerous trees are down again.

With mass timber felling in my area, and mass felling for ash dieback, the remaining trees are coming down as their roots have been damaged.


----------



## Beth78

Nonnie said:


> Dont think im venturing out again today.
> 
> We had high winds last night, high winds right now, and numerous trees are down again.
> 
> With mass timber felling in my area, and mass felling for ash dieback, the remaining trees are coming down as their roots have been damaged.


Oh gosh, probably not worth the risk.
We got off quite lightly, the hen run tarpaulin was half way down the garden this morning which whisp was very spooked about but that the worst of it.
Is it going to continue through today ?


----------



## Nonnie

Beth78 said:


> Oh gosh, probably not worth the risk.
> We got off quite lightly, the hen run tarpaulin was half way down the garden this morning which whisp was very spooked about but that the worst of it.
> Is it going to continue through today ?


I dont drive, but along just one stretch of road there is currently 6 trees down and blocking it.

As i have to walk through wooded areas to get from A to B, i dont fancy getting squished. I had to clamber over and under quite a few toppled trees on Saturday.


----------



## Beth78

Nonnie said:


> I dont drive, but along just one stretch of road there is currently 6 trees down and blocking it.
> 
> As i have to walk through wooded areas to get from A to B, i dont fancy getting squished. I had to clamber over and under quite a few toppled trees on Saturday.


We had to travel around a large fallen tree on our walk yesterday, the wood floor is covered with leaves and noone usually travels off the beaten track. The thick covering of leaves was hiding quite a large hole which I proceeded to fall into ending up on my bum, Whisp thought the whole thing was very exciting


----------



## Arny

The woodland looks great, another jealous one here.
I do mean to book a field for Tilly to mooch about but on people's pictures they're all mud baths at the moment and she'd hate that.


----------



## 1507601

Well, Zhia has now had the blood test done that I originally wanted. Poor girl, I had not realised how much blood they would need, it seemed to take forever! She had to have a lie down a few times on the walk back. She had second breakfast when we got in to get her energy levels back up. She managed to move while they were taking blood and got hurt by the needle 

Nearly had a disaster on the way back while still on the village high street. Someone had left an entire piece of cake with raisins and chocolate, which she grabbed and nearly gulped right down. I was on the phone at the time, so dropped the phone and stuck my hand down her throat and dragged it back out. Thankfully I've had far too much experience doing this with the in-laws food-obsessed labrador, otherwise I don't think I'd have been quick enough - and we'd have had to turn round and go back to the vets, with one very unhappy dog! Only thing is now my phone screen is cracked from dropping it on the pavement. Oh well, she's worth it.

Blood test results will be back tomorrow - much quicker than last time.


----------



## Boxer123

Bit windy today ! Not sure my hair will ever recover from this storm.


----------



## O2.0

Lucy2020 said:


> Blood test results will be back tomorrow - much quicker than last time.


Hope you get good, or at least helpful news. Sorry about your phone!


----------



## 1507601

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 484707
> View attachment 484708
> Bit windy today ! Not sure my hair will ever recover from this storm.


Awww, look at those flappy ears!!!


----------



## 1507601

O2.0 said:


> Hope you get good, or at least helpful news. Sorry about your phone!


Thank you  I am feeling hopeful, I think. Her paw chewing has calmed down a lot.


----------



## Boxer123

Lucy2020 said:


> Awww, look at those flappy ears!!!


The boys weren't hugely impressed loki is very fair weather!


----------



## 1507601

Boxer123 said:


> The boys weren't hugely impressed loki is very fair weather!


They do look a bit grumbly, haha


----------



## Magyarmum

Arny said:


> The woodland looks great, another jealous one here.
> I do mean to book a field for Tilly to mooch about but on people's pictures they're all mud baths at the moment and she'd hate that.


We're so lucky because the Schnauzer boys have their own woodland. The only problem is that it's not fenced so 15 metre lines are in order as my days of crawling through hedgerows are long gone


----------



## Jason25

It was a bit windy on dartmoor today, daisy loved it  we did some training around the sheep, we can now walk past them without reacting, just a little look and then we carried on moving 










She is booked in at the vets on the 3rd March for a tooth extraction. I only had a brief chat with the vet because I was at work. If she's having an extraction, I take it they will check all of her teeth?

Also would it be OK to ask if they will do her booster jabs while she's sedated?

I'm not looking forward to it, she's very reactive at the vets. They seem fine though, they know what's she's like so we have a plan lol


----------



## MissKittyKat

Lucy2020 said:


> Nearly had a disaster on the way back while still on the village high street. Someone had left an entire piece of cake with raisins and chocolate, which she grabbed and nearly gulped right down. I was on the phone at the time, so dropped the phone and stuck my hand down her throat and dragged it back out. Thankfully I've had far too much experience doing this with the in-laws food-obsessed labrador, otherwise I don't think I'd have been quick enough - and we'd have had to turn round and go back to the vets, with one very unhappy dog! Only thing is now my phone screen is cracked from dropping it on the pavement. Oh well, she's worth it.
> 
> Blood test results will be back tomorrow - much quicker than last time.


This is so irritating. Since having Woody I'm realise how much half eaten food just gets left on the floor and not just bread for the birds, we've found a whole huge dairy milk, sandwiches, burgers I could go on.

No form of leave it works with a greedy Labrador.


----------



## Oof

Dh was looking for his other slipper...









... and F has found a new comforter


----------



## Boxer123

Oof said:


> Dh was looking for his other slipper...
> 
> View attachment 484728
> 
> ... and F has found a new comforter


An bless I don't think I have seen your pupper before.


----------



## Oof

Boxer123 said:


> An bless I don't think I have seen your pupper before.


My photography skills leave a lot to be desired lol (and usually the background of the pics exposes what a mess my house is)


----------



## Boxer123

Oof said:


> My photography skills leave a lot to be desired lol (and usually the background of the pics exposes what a mess my house is)


You should see my house! You can either have boxers or a tidy house not both.


----------



## Oof

Boxer123 said:


> You should see my house! You can either have boxers or a tidy house not both.


Maybe that's dogs in general haha. I need to teach him to tidy up i think


----------



## margy

MissKittyKat said:


> This is so irritating. Since having Woody I'm realise how much half eaten food just gets left on the floor and not just bread for the birds, we've found a whole huge dairy milk, sandwiches, burgers I could go on.
> 
> No form of leave it works with a greedy Labrador.


A few weeks ago ,whilst walking Molly the JRT I walk for the Cinnamon Trust, I just managed to stop her eating a bit of what looked like chicken. Worrying when it's not your dog, I'd hate for her to get ill because of me.
I went to take her out today and wondered onto her neighbours lawn, woman came out and gave me earache on why was I on her garden.  some people need to chill. In future we won't even set a foot on her drive.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Boxer123 said:


> An bless I don't think I have seen your pupper before.


I thought this too, he looks like Mr Woodles x









But a little more normal


----------



## Boxer123

MissKittyKat said:


> I thought this too, he looks like Mr Woodles x
> View attachment 484732
> 
> 
> But a little more normal


He looks like bat dog


----------



## Oof

MissKittyKat said:


> I thought this too, he looks like Mr Woodles x
> View attachment 484732
> 
> 
> But a little more normal


Gravity-defying ear!


----------



## MissKittyKat

Boxer123 said:


> He looks like bat dog





Oof said:


> Gravity-defying ear!


No idea how it happens, his ears just get stuck sometimes, usually inside out!


----------



## MissKittyKat

I feel I need to include a more sensible picture of Woody 










Ha, no it's just not possible....


----------



## Teddy-dog

One of my walk dogs broke his dew claw today on the walk  he is a bit of a wimp anyway but he was very sad. I always feel awful if they hurt themselves, even though it could’ve happened anywhere! He was just having a run


----------



## Boxer123

MissKittyKat said:


> I feel I need to include a more sensible picture of Woody
> 
> View attachment 484734
> 
> 
> Ha, no it's just not possible....


Broken dogs are unfortunately common.


----------



## Boxer123

Teddy-dog said:


> One of my walk dogs broke his dew claw today on the walk  he is a bit of a wimp anyway but he was very sad. I always feel awful if they hurt themselves, even though it could've happened anywhere! He was just having a run


He will be fine I'm sure loki caught his and it caused much drama initially then he forgot.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Teddy-dog said:


> One of my walk dogs broke his dew claw today on the walk  he is a bit of a wimp anyway but he was very sad. I always feel awful if they hurt themselves, even though it could've happened anywhere! He was just having a run


I'm sure he had lots of cuddle to make up for it x


----------



## Teddy-dog

Boxer123 said:


> Broken dogs are unfortunately common.
> 
> View attachment 484735


Yep


----------



## Teddy-dog

Boxer123 said:


> He will be fine I'm sure loki caught his and it caused much drama initially then he forgot.





MissKittyKat said:


> I'm sure he had lots of cuddle to make up for it x


thank you! Oh yes he will have had lots of cuddles from his owners! Basil has caught his before and it healed fine but it's always worse when it's your clients dog!


----------



## Oof

MissKittyKat said:


> I feel I need to include a more sensible picture of Woody
> 
> View attachment 484734
> 
> 
> Ha, no it's just not possible....


What sorcery did you use to stop him destroying that box? Mine would've redecorated the house in chewed up cardboard :Hilarious


----------



## MissKittyKat

Oof said:


> What sorcery did you use to stop him destroying that box? Mine would've redecorated the house in chewed up cardboard :Hilarious


Oh, it's his hide and sniff box as part of find it games.

If not playing find it, he doesn't got near it as it will disappear


----------



## catz4m8z

Somebody further up my road either just moved in or just got 2 new dogs.......Im not impressed with them TBH! They look like a pair of cane corso/ american bulldog type breeds, both have cropped ears and cropped tails.
I really dont have any confidence in anybody who has a dog with cropped anything.:Shifty


----------



## Lurcherlad

catz4m8z said:


> Somebody further up my road either just moved in or just got 2 new dogs.......Im not impressed with them TBH! They look like a pair of cane corso/ american bulldog type breeds, both have cropped ears and cropped tails.
> I really dont have any confidence in anybody who has a dog with cropped anything.:Shifty


I understand the initial reaction … but I tell myself maybe they are rescues and the current owners weren't responsible.

Think I'd put hats on them though


----------



## Oof

Lurcherlad said:


> I understand the initial reaction … but I tell myself maybe they are rescues and the current owners weren't responsible.
> 
> Think I'd put hats on them though


I do that too.

It definitely makes me suspicious of the owner, but I try to give them the benefit of the doubt.

There seems to be a sudden increase of cane corsos' about! Has anyone else noticed this or am i massively late to the party?


----------



## 1507601

Yes, it's worth remembering a lot of rescues will have cropped ears and tails. My Zhia has a stump of a tail. It could be due to the car accident, but more likely she probably had an owner at some point who cut it when she was a puppy as is very common where she comes from. 

I was going to foster a dog with cropped ears and tail in January with the charity we had Zhia from, before we had problems with them. I was very worried people would think we had done it, considered getting a harness saying rescue dog or something...


----------



## 1507601

Oof said:


> There seems to be a sudden increase of cane corsos' about! Has anyone else noticed this or am i massively late to the party?


Past five years, I think? Our s****y old neighbour imported one to keep in a cage in their garden with their similarly poorly kept staffy type dog (there is a lot more to it than just that, but it's all very sad and nothing can be done). They were very pleased with themselves.


----------



## Oof

Lucy2020 said:


> Past five years, I think? Our s****y old neighbour imported one to keep in a cage in their garden with their similarly poorly kept staffy type dog (there is a lot more to it than just that, but it's all very sad and nothing can be done). They were very pleased with themselves.


It seems they're all over youtube 'training' channels too. Met my first one a few weeks back - he was like a boxer on steroids


----------



## Magyarmum

Hope this link comes out OK




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=299274118679566



Edit .... Unfortunately it didn't As it says you can see it on FB. Its a video of dogs showing appeasement behaviour when interacting with small children.


----------



## Beth78

We finally found some new sofas for our living room to replace our very run down leather ones, got em from the British heart foundation in the end.
Whisp has settled right into her usual spot.


----------



## golfchick

@Leanne77 I think we've been very patient, we need puppy photo update!!! My dam was mated twice over the weekend to a slightly different sire than planned but a Hungarian import so very happy with the choice that's been made.


----------



## Leanne77

golfchick said:


> @Leanne77 I think we've been very patient, we need puppy photo update!!! My dam was mated twice over the weekend to a slightly different sire than planned but a Hungarian import so very happy with the choice that's been made.


I shall do a thread on him as I've been taking photos and videos. He's growing like a weed and changing daily, starting to look like a proper little dog now.

It's all very exciting being involved right from the beginning but my God, time really drags when you're waiting for puppy pick up day to arrive!


----------



## golfchick

Really looking forward to it but I'm glad of the time to cram in my freedom beforehand!!


----------



## Teddy-dog

Beth78 said:


> We finally found some new sofas for our living room to replace our very run down leather ones, got em from the British heart foundation in the end.
> Whisp has settled right into her usual spot.
> View attachment 484762


She looks like she approves!


----------



## Leanne77

golfchick said:


> Really looking forward to it but I'm glad of the time to cram in my freedom beforehand!!


I had various plans for the months I was dogless but everything was just too expensive in the end such as weekends away etc. I'm thankful I got to recharge my batteries though and had the time to grieve, I certainly needed that recuperation time.


----------



## Beth78

Teddy-dog said:


> She looks like she approves!


She does, though to be honest you could put a blanket on anything and she would settle down. We call her hound of the blankeyvilles.


----------



## Teddy-dog

Beth78 said:


> She does, though to be honest you could put a blanket on anything and she would settle down. We call her hound of the blankeyvilles.


Hah sounds like my parents whippet! Put a blanket anywhere and she will lie on it. When we go on holiday and we put beach towels down she goes and lies on them all one by one as we put them down. Obviously they are all for her in her eyes!


----------



## Teddy-dog

Teddy put a stain on his good year today!

We were doing a route in the woods we've done quite a lot, with him off the lead too. He's been really good until today. I think he caught a sniff,not saw a squirrel, as he was being a bit bouncy and I thought, hmm looks like he's onto something, so I called him and he did start to come (good boy) but he must've got another whiff because then he changed direction and disappeared down the hill.

Well, he didn't go out of sight technically as I could look down the (steep) hill and see him flitting about in the trees. Anyway it got to the point where I thought, he's not coming back I'm going to have to go get him. the path was behind me to go down the side of the hill (far too steep where Ted went), so I had to take my eyes off him. And, as I started down, who was coming up panting like mad looking very pleased with himself??

Yes, Ted. At least him came back, but I wasn't very impressed :Hilarious he stayed onlead until he got to the field then.


----------



## Boxer123

Teddy-dog said:


> Teddy put a stain on his good year today!
> 
> We were doing a route in the woods we've done quite a lot, with him off the lead too. He's been really good until today. I think he caught a sniff,not saw a squirrel, as he was being a bit bouncy and I thought, hmm looks like he's onto something, so I called him and he did start to come (good boy) but he must've got another whiff because then he changed direction and disappeared down the hill.
> 
> Well, he didn't go out of sight technically as I could look down the (steep) hill and see him flitting about in the trees. Anyway it got to the point where I thought, he's not coming back I'm going to have to go get him. the path was behind me to go down the side of the hill (far too steep where Ted went), so I had to take my eyes off him. And, as I started down, who was coming up panting like mad looking very pleased with himself??
> 
> Yes, Ted. At least him came back, but I wasn't very impressed :Hilarious he stayed onlead until he got to the field then.
> 
> View attachment 484773


Oh Teddy your a good boy really. Keeping hooman on her toes.


----------



## Boxer123

This is a tight cuddle ! I can't move.


----------



## Oof

Has anyone here tried canine parkour?


----------



## catz4m8z

Lurcherlad said:


> I understand the initial reaction … but I tell myself maybe they are rescues and the current owners weren't responsible.
> 
> Think I'd put hats on them though


I did think maybe rescues? but TBH I dont think any reputable rescue would rehome these types of dogs in a loud built up area in a tiny terrace house with a 10ft x 20ft garden. Just gives me uncomfortable vibes....

My lot are happy today though. I made too much pasta for tea and accidently dropped a sausage on the ground so free pasta and sausage for the doggo's!:Woot


----------



## O2.0

Oof said:


> Has anyone here tried canine parkour?


I think @Torin. has


----------



## Oof

O2.0 said:


> I think @Torin. has


Oh thank you, haha, I'm hoping someone can explain it (and sell it to me)


----------



## Teddy-dog

Boxer123 said:


> Oh Teddy your a good boy really. Keeping hooman on her toes.


He is, he has been very good for a couple of months and he has to have some time to do as he pleases (or so he tells me)


----------



## Teddy-dog

Urgh flicked the tv on and dogs behaving very badly is on and they’ve put a fabric muzzle on an aggressive dog. How many people are going to think those are appropriate muzzles now???


----------



## O2.0

Teddy-dog said:


> Urgh flicked the tv on and dogs behaving very badly is on and they've put a fabric muzzle on an aggressive dog. How many people are going to think those are appropriate muzzles now???


I'm so over bad dog training on display 
Youtube keeps suggesting videos to me that are so far off the mark, and yet they have so many views and positive comments. It's really depressing. 
On another thread I mentioned this gentleman proudly showing me his ecollar remote for his little spaniel. It's a big thing here to use ecollars with gundogs. Even if the dog will never see a day of real work. This dog's ecollar was to teach him to walk nicely on a leash 

I don't blame the owners, the're just succumbing to white-coat syndrome and following the 'expert' advice.


----------



## Boxer123

O2.0 said:


> I'm so over bad dog training on display
> Youtube keeps suggesting videos to me that are so far off the mark, and yet they have so many views and positive comments. It's really depressing.
> On another thread I mentioned this gentleman proudly showing me his ecollar remote for his little spaniel. It's a big thing here to use ecollars with gundogs. Even if the dog will never see a day of real work. This dog's ecollar was to teach him to walk nicely on a leash
> 
> I don't blame the owners, the're just succumbing to white-coat syndrome and following the 'expert' advice.


I can't fathom why people want to go on tv. Loki's behaviour embarrasses me beyond belief I wouldn't want the whole world to see.

I think a lot of people go for the easiest option.


----------



## 1507601

Argh, I've done it again. Trimmed all Zhia's claws except one, but cut one too short again and it's bleeding  Obviously she wouldn't let me touch the next one.


----------



## rona

O2.0 said:


> I don't blame the owners, the're just succumbing to white-coat syndrome and following the 'expert' advice.


You mean they are too thick to work out for themselves that electrocuting their dogs isn't the right thing to do?

Oh I blame the owners...................................


----------



## O2.0

rona said:


> You mean they are too thick to work out for themselves that electrocuting their dogs isn't the right thing to do?
> 
> Oh I blame the owners...................................


If you heard the spiel a good salesman can do though, and these owners come from a point of complete ignorance. It's easy to fleece owners in to thinking they're not doing anything wrong, and that the ecollar doesn't hurt, just communicates. And of course cognitive dissonance plays a big role too.

It's something I personally really struggle with. Part of me really wanted to say something, but if I were to say something it would have to be helpful, not critical otherwise it's just wasted breath. I was 3 hours away from home, had we been closer to home, I carry my trainer friend's business cards with me and could have at least handed one of those out, but not sure how helpful that would have been. Yeah, I chickened out of that conversation. I never know what's better, to say something or just smile and move on...


----------



## O2.0

Lucy2020 said:


> Argh, I've done it again. Trimmed all Zhia's claws except one, but cut one too short again and it's bleeding  Obviously she wouldn't let me touch the next one.


Dremel all the way! So much easier


----------



## 1507601

O2.0 said:


> Dremel all the way! So much easier


Are they loud, though?


----------



## O2.0

Lucy2020 said:


> Are they loud, though?


Not the newer ones. 
I have the casfuy grinder off Amazon and I know @StormyThai has the same one and they're incredibly quiet and hold a charge well.


----------



## Nonnie

This is how well Neds muzzle training is going. Hard to record and reward with only two hands.






And just one of him looking all handsome.
2022-02-23_02-28-20 by Ned Ster, on Flickr


----------



## rona

O2.0 said:


> I never know what's better, to say something or just smile and move on...


If you had said something you may have saved a little dog a lot of pain, and even if it didn't help immediately, you may have put a grain of doubt into the owners head

Always say something..................................


----------



## Oof

Ref: ecollars etc - @O2.0 I'm always dubious as to 'get involved' or not either. Sometimes it's better to play things by ear.

And there are owners that will never take it as advice - but as an attack - and it can end up with the well-intentioned person being subjected to a gob full of abuse.

There's a staffy near me that is a phenomenal puller - drags his owners everywhere. The last time I saw them out, a sliplead was around his neck and the guy was repeatedly checking the bejeezus out of the dog between cursing at him etc. I didn't like what I was seeing but no way I was going to offer unsolicited advice to that dude.

And it likely would've fell on deaf ears.


----------



## O2.0

rona said:


> If you had said something you may have saved a little dog a lot of pain, and even if it didn't help immediately, you may have put a grain of doubt into the owners head
> 
> Always say something..................................


Or maybe not. 
I've had these conversations a lot - as you well know   
And I'm not convinced that saying something always helps. I think people change based on good examples, not opinions. When Penny is out there recalling beautifully and someone asks me how I did it, I can help. But criticizing someone for their training choices doesn't always land or even plant the seed we think it does. Sometimes it entrenches them even further in to their thinking.

In this case, yeah, it could have been a missed opportunity, I'll never know. But if I see that guy again, I do have a line of communication open at least.


----------



## Oof

O2.0 said:


> Or maybe not.
> I've had these conversations a lot - as you well know
> And I'm not convinced that saying something always helps. I think people change based on good examples, not opinions. When Penny is out there recalling beautifully and someone asks me how I did it, I can help. But criticizing someone for their training choices doesn't always land or even plant the seed we think it does. Sometimes it entrenches them even further in to their thinking.
> 
> In this case, yeah, it could have been a missed opportunity, I'll never know. But if I see that guy again, I do have a line of communication open at least.


This ^^
When i first asked for advice/help/ANYTHING (!) with F on this forum waaaaay back in the day, I remember being told to "get rid of him as he is far beyond your capabilities".

Or words to that effect. All it did was make me cry - a lot of people that "mess up" with their dogs aren't doing so out of malicious intent, but because of a lack of knowledge (and a big unyielding ego as in my case).

Hearing how other people worked with their dogs helped me a lot more than the advice(?) I was initially given. And delivery makes a big difference. Unsolicited advice from a stranger vs tactful words from someone you have a bit of a rapport with is easier to accept.


----------



## Teddy-dog

O2.0 said:


> I'm so over bad dog training on display
> Youtube keeps suggesting videos to me that are so far off the mark, and yet they have so many views and positive comments. It's really depressing.
> On another thread I mentioned this gentleman proudly showing me his ecollar remote for his little spaniel. It's a big thing here to use ecollars with gundogs. Even if the dog will never see a day of real work. This dog's ecollar was to teach him to walk nicely on a leash
> 
> I don't blame the owners, the're just succumbing to white-coat syndrome and following the 'expert' advice.


I hear you! It really can be depressing. I hate the fact this guy has such a massive platform and so many people watch his show and his training methods will be normalised. I know why those kind of trainers get the attention - 'quick fixes' and I think rewards based trainers people think can be a bit 'woo woo' and just chuck treats at the dog which is obviously not the case.

i never know whether to say anything either in those situations! I'm not very confrontational and some people take things the wrong way!


----------



## Teddy-dog

Quiet today so took Ted to a dog field to practice some agility things. He did quite well. Most of the stuff that went wrong was my fault haha. I'm not experience so setting up things and thinking how to run them is not natural to me. It's nice to run through the basics though. We had plenty of breaks too!


----------



## O2.0

Oof said:


> When i first asked for advice/help/ANYTHING (!) with F on this forum waaaaay back in the day, I remember being told to "get rid of him as he is far beyond your capabilities".


Now I'm super curious who you were then! I thought you were a new poster 



Teddy-dog said:


> i never know whether to say anything either in those situations! I'm not very confrontational and some people take things the wrong way!


Perfect example today, I though the scared border collie poster got some great replies, but they too offense...

Speaking of, what's up with so many border collies with issues lately? Has there been an explosion of border collies?


----------



## Teddy-dog

O2.0 said:


> Perfect example today, I though the scared border collie poster got some great replies, but they too offense...
> 
> Speaking of, what's up with so many border collies with issues lately? Has there been an explosion of border collies?


yes I saw that, couldn't really see what they took offence too as I thought they got good replies too.

It seems so! I think some people think BCs are easy dogs because they're so clever and therefore 'easy' to train…


----------



## Oof

O2.0 said:


> Now I'm super curious who you were then! I thought you were a new poster
> 
> Perfect example today, I though the scared border collie poster got some great replies, but they too offense...
> 
> Speaking of, what's up with so many border collies with issues lately? Has there been an explosion of border collies?


I wondered the same about the collies!

Oh, I'm essentially a new poster lol, it was before covid when I was last on here and it wasn't for very long. Can't remember what name I used... that comment stayed with me though haha (but hey, years later with a happy dog - I'm capable after all !)


----------



## 1507601

Teddy-dog said:


> yes I saw that, couldn't really see what they took offence too as I thought they got good replies too.


Me, I think. I was being genuine in what I said. Maybe could have been more tactful, but I did try get across that I meant well... (Obviously until I flounced off)


----------



## 1507601

O2.0 said:


> Speaking of, what's up with so many border collies with issues lately? Has there been an explosion of border collies?


That was the same poster as before, no matter what they say, but you're right. They're a very common breed though (very commonly given up at about a year too, I think).


----------



## Beth78

O2.0 said:


> If you heard the spiel a good salesman can do though, and these owners come from a point of complete ignorance. It's easy to fleece owners in to thinking they're not doing anything wrong, and that the ecollar doesn't hurt, just communicates. And of course cognitive dissonance plays a big role too.
> 
> It's something I personally really struggle with. Part of me really wanted to say something, but if I were to say something it would have to be helpful, not critical otherwise it's just wasted breath. I was 3 hours away from home, had we been closer to home, I carry my trainer friend's business cards with me and could have at least handed one of those out, but not sure how helpful that would have been. Yeah, I chickened out of that conversation. I never know what's better, to say something or just smile and move on...


When we 1st started having trouble with Whisp we took on an old school trainer. She had us shaking a bottle of stones at her every time she reacted, I even saw her "nudge" (hit) her with the bottle during one particularly bad reaction to a spaniel. Then she moved on to spraying her in the face, the next step was going to be a "static" (electric) collar. That's when I decided to stop and show her the door.
I was completely taken in by her shpiel and wanted to do anything to help my dog with her problem.
Feel very guilty still about it.


----------



## O2.0

Beth78 said:


> Feel very guilty still about it.


Try not to feel guilty. 
When I look back at past dogs, if I knew then what I know now, I see so much I could have done so much better. But that's life. You grow, you learn. And you're always going to look back and see the mistakes. The goal is to not continue making the same mistakes - make all new original ones!


----------



## Oof

Beth78 said:


> When we 1st started having trouble with Whisp we took on an old school trainer. She had us shaking a bottle of stones at her every time she reacted, I even saw her "nudge" (hit) her with the bottle during one particularly bad reaction to a spaniel. Then she moved on to spraying her in the face, the next step was going to be a "static" (electric) collar. That's when I decided to stop and show her the door.
> I was completely taken in by her shpiel and wanted to do anything to help my dog with her problem.
> Feel very guilty still about it.


The rocks in a bottle is pretty old school! But still done on tv shows. I think most if not all owners have some form of guilt regarding their dogs. I made lot's of mistakes with mine. It's a testament to his character that he's such a loving happy boy now.


----------



## Teddy-dog

Ooh POG dogs again - anyone watching?? @SusieRainbow there is a gorgeous wire haired dachshund on!


----------



## margy

Teddy-dog said:


> Ooh POG dogs again - anyone watching?? @SusieRainbow there is a gorgeous wire haired dachshund on!


Just thinking the same!


----------



## SusieRainbow

Teddy-dog said:


> Ooh POG dogs again - anyone watching?? @SusieRainbow there is a gorgeous wire haired dachshund on!


Yes, we saw her, wasn't she beautiful! I knew Paul wouldn't be able to resist her, I would have taken her myself!


----------



## Teddy-dog

SusieRainbow said:


> Yes, we saw her, wasn't she beautiful! I knew Paul wouldn't be able to resist her, I would have taken her myself!


I know! I thought there's no way he's not having her!


----------



## DanWalkersmum

She was irresistible! I can see why Paul was smitten, another failed foster


----------



## SusieRainbow

They are just such adorable ittle dogs! I keep telling myself we shouldn't have another, 2 of the 3 I've owned have IVDD and required major surgery, it's so upsetting to see them in pain. Should I be condoning this breeding? And they've all come from ethical first rate breeders.


----------



## Arny

Since seeing @SusieRainbow's dogs I'm always "so that's what they're meant to look like".
I have no idea what happened to my neighbours wirehair dh but I don't remember him ever looking like that. His fur was very soft and formed dreadlocks.


----------



## SusieRainbow

Arny said:


> Since seeing @SusieRainbow's dogs I'm always "so that's what they're meant to look like".
> I have no idea what happened to my neighbours wirehair dh but I don't remember him ever looking like that. His fur was very soft and formed dreadlocks.


Bobby is a very good example regarding coat and conformation but Reena's coat is incorrect. She's a silky wire with soft fur that knots up when you look at it. It sounds as if your neighbours whd had a similar coat and wasn't groomed adequately.


----------



## Arny

SusieRainbow said:


> Bobby is a very good example regarding coat and conformation but Reena's coat is incorrect. She's a silky wire with soft fur that knots up when you look at it. It sounds as if your neighbours whd had a similar coat and wasn't groomed adequately.


Very good description, think that's exactly it. Yes I doubt they really had time for proper coat care.


----------



## LittleFox

Nonnie said:


> This is how well Neds muzzle training is going. Hard to record and reward with only two hands.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And just one of him looking all handsome.
> 2022-02-23_02-28-20 by Ned Ster, on Flickr


Entirely off topic but I'm desperate for a dino-coat for Kenzie! The only thing that's stopping me is the fact that their postage is inexplicably so much more expensive than everywhere else.


----------



## Magyarmum

SusieRainbow said:


> They are just such adorable ittle dogs! I keep telling myself we shouldn't have another, 2 of the 3 I've owned have IVDD and required major surgery, it's so upsetting to see them in pain. Should I be condoning this breeding? And they've all come from ethical first rate breeders.


I've fallen head over heels in love with Dachshund after meeting the most gorgeous, enchanting and wriggly 4 month Daxi girl called Monkey!

I very nearly stole her and brought her home, but decided against it because I wasn't sure what the Schnauzer boys would say.


----------



## SusieRainbow

Magyarmum said:


> I've fallen head over heels in love with Dachshund after meeting the most gorgeous, enchanting and wriggly 4 month Daxi girl called Monkey!
> 
> I very nearly stole her and brought her home, but decided against it because I wasn't sure what the Schnauzer boys would say.


They would love her, of course!


----------



## Magyarmum

SusieRainbow said:


> They would love her, of course!


She was so tiny I was worried they might mistake her for a mid morning snack


----------



## SusieRainbow

Magyarmum said:


> She was so tiny I was worried they might mistake her for a mid morning snack


Yes, that's always a risk. An expensive snack at that!


----------



## Oof

Does anyone else feel a bit...unnerved when their dog behaves?

He's been acting "normal" this week 

Is it the calm before the storm? Should I be worried?


----------



## Boxer123

Oof said:


> Does anyone else feel a bit...unnerved when their dog behaves?
> 
> He's been acting "normal" this week
> 
> Is it the calm before the storm? Should I be worried?


Loki is sometimes a good boy it always unnerves me. It's normally before much naughties. Sox is a good boy always.


----------



## Oof

Boxer123 said:


> Loki is sometimes a good boy it always unnerves me. It's normally before much naughties. Sox is a good boy always.


I'll brace myself then for what's in store for me lol.


----------



## Jason25

Looking forward to a nice walk on dartmoor then chilling on the sofas this weekend, is anyone else doing anything nice?

Daisy birthday is coming up next month, thinking of ordering a dog birthday cake :Hilarious


----------



## Oof

Dh and I were talking about Border Collies earlier, and I was reminded of something that happened years ago.
Dh used to be into ultramarathons, and when he was training he ended up in a huge field. He had his eyes on his map trying to figure out where he was going, when a collie darted up to him and proceeded to herd him. Dh thought the dog wanted to play then noticed the mahoosive bull heading his way  The dog managed to herd Dh over a fence and then let Dh give him a good fuss lol. He's 100% convinced that dog saved him. 

Any one else got any 'saved by a dog' stories?


----------



## Boxer123

Oof said:


> Dh and I were talking about Border Collies earlier, and I was reminded of something that happened years ago.
> Dh used to be into ultramarathons, and when he was training he ended up in a huge field. He had his eyes on his map trying to figure out where he was going, when a collie darted up to him and proceeded to herd him. Dh thought the dog wanted to play then noticed the mahoosive bull heading his way  The dog managed to herd Dh over a fence and then let Dh give him a good fuss lol. He's 100% convinced that dog saved him.
> 
> Any one else got any 'saved by a dog' stories?


The boxers probably would have left me to it.


----------



## Oof

Boxer123 said:


> The boxers probably would have left me to it.


Dh's old boxer dogs would've done the same too!

speaking of boxers - would you describe them as 'stubborn'?


----------



## Boxer123

Oof said:


> Dh's old boxer dogs would've done the same too!
> 
> speaking of boxers - would you describe them as 'stubborn'?


Ummm not really. Loki has his quirks and will sometimes sit on walks and refuse to move. He likes to go in particular directions but we have worked through it I think that's more anxiety than stubbornness. Sox would do anything I ask he's such a placid boy.


----------



## Oof

Boxer123 said:


> Ummm not really. Loki has his quirks and will sometimes sit on walks and refuse to move. He likes to go in particular directions but we have worked through it I think that's more anxiety than stubbornness. Sox would do anything I ask he's such a placid boy.


Ahh ok... I asked because I've just been reading about them, and a lot of sources describe them as stubborn. I've never lived with a boxer, but dh said he'd describe them as daft rather than stubborn.


----------



## Boxer123

Oof said:


> Ahh ok... I asked because I've just been reading about them, and a lot of sources describe them as stubborn. I've never lived with a boxer, but dh said he'd describe them as daft rather than stubborn.


That's exactly it they are daft as a brush. Loki's issue is lack of impulse control. He's actually quite trainable in some ways a more experienced trainer would probably have cracked recall by now. Sox is the same can get over excited if loki is jumping up he joins in but in general is such a good boy.


----------



## Oof

haha i can imagine how excited they can get... Right in the first lockdown when we could only go out for one daily walk, I watched a loose boxer charge over to a woman doing her garden, jump on top of her lawn mower briefly, then charge off to the next person they saw. I think the woman was at least vaguely familiar with the dog, because she didn't look in the least bit surprised lol. It made my day.


----------



## Boxer123

Oof said:


> haha i can imagine how excited they can get... Right in the first lockdown when we could only go out for one daily walk, I watched a loose boxer charge over to a woman doing her garden, jump on top of her lawn mower briefly, then charge off to the next person they saw. I think the woman was at least vaguely familiar with the dog, because she didn't look in the least bit surprised lol. It made my day.


I love their kidney bean dance or squiggly bottom. They don't realise how big they are so it's trying to train them to keep all four paws on the ground.


----------



## Oof

Boxer123 said:


> I love their kidney bean dance or squiggly bottom. They don't realise how big they are so it's trying to train them to keep all four paws on the ground.


haha yeah they also look extremely agile for such a big dog. Or at least the one doing lawnmower parkour seemed to be


----------



## Boxer123

Oof said:


> haha yeah they also look extremely agile for such a big dog. Or at least the one doing lawnmower parkour seemed to be


----------



## Magyarmum




----------



## 1507601

Magyarmum said:


>


'Look at your fluffy feet' :Hilarious


----------



## Magyarmum

Oof said:


> Dh and I were talking about Border Collies earlier, and I was reminded of something that happened years ago.
> Dh used to be into ultramarathons, and when he was training he ended up in a huge field. He had his eyes on his map trying to figure out where he was going, when a collie darted up to him and proceeded to herd him. Dh thought the dog wanted to play then noticed the mahoosive bull heading his way  The dog managed to herd Dh over a fence and then let Dh give him a good fuss lol. He's 100% convinced that dog saved him.
> 
> Any one else got any 'saved by a dog' stories?


One afternoon my mother put my 18 month old sister down for a rest in her cot which was upstairs in my bedroom. About 10 minutes later our dog Flossie, a Lab x EBT started barking and pulling my mother's arm towards the staircase. She then went upstairs and into the bedroom with my mother following her.

My sister had found a box of matches someone had left on the window sill and must have lit one which she dropped on the cot sheets which were starting to burn. If Flossie hadn't alerted my mother,my sister could have been badly burned or worse burnt to death.


----------



## ShibaPup

Seems surreal to be going on holiday Friday with Lily and Zazu - not looking forward to the possibility of a 4 hour journey :Hilarious

They are going to a secure field immediately before we set off, so hopefully after an hour of running around - they should sleep.

Heading to North Walsham - hopefully be Zazu and Lily's first time on a beach too.


----------



## Dave S

Last July I lost one of my Collies so now I am down to 2, from 4 18 months ago.
I keep telling my wife we need to get at least one more, you know, to save them from harm etc but she keeps saying in a very loud voice "WE ARE NOT GETTING ANOTHER DOG!".

I have a plan.

I will tell her I want to get another motor bike instead. I have found the one I want, nice in black, slim and good looking, definitely worth considering I reckon.

What do you think she will say to _*that*_?


----------



## O2.0

Dave S said:


> but she keeps saying in a very loud voice "WE ARE NOT GETTING ANOTHER DOG!".


I kept saying that about a small dog. 
The universe laughed in my face.


----------



## Magyarmum

Dave S said:


> Last July I lost one of my Collies so now I am down to 2, from 4 18 months ago.
> I keep telling my wife we need to get at least one more, you know, to save them from harm etc but she keeps saying in a very loud voice "WE ARE NOT GETTING ANOTHER DOG!".
> 
> I have a plan.
> 
> I will tell her I want to get another motor bike instead. I have found the one I want, nice in black, slim and good looking, definitely worth considering I reckon.
> 
> What do you think she will say to _*that*_?
> 
> View attachment 484899


Probably "Glad to get rid of you"!


----------



## Boxer123

ShibaPup said:


> Seems surreal to be going on holiday Friday with Lily and Zazu - not looking forward to the possibility of a 4 hour journey :Hilarious
> 
> They are going to a secure field immediately before we set off, so hopefully after an hour of running around - they should sleep.
> 
> Heading to North Walsham - hopefully be Zazu and Lily's first time on a beach too.


Have a lovely time mine love a holiday.


----------



## catz4m8z

Slightly worried about the fox hanging around my garden. I have a 5ft fence and apparently there is something quite tall just behind next doors fence because sometimes I go out and the fox is just sitting there appearing to be sat on the fence just staring at me, all inscrutable.:Bored
Tiny gardens, so its only about 10ft away and it will just sit and stare at me for ages. Meanwhile the dogs are going ballistic! Im not worried when they are out en masse but I do worry if Adam or Heidi should be out pottering about alone. 
Generally foxes dont bother dogs round here, even tiny ones. But something in the way it just sits and stares at me freaks me out.....like it wants to bury me under the shed and assume my identity!:Nailbiting


----------



## Oof

Magyarmum said:


> One afternoon my mother put my 18 month old sister down for a rest in her cot which was upstairs in my bedroom. About 10 minutes later our dog Flossie, a Lab x EBT started barking and pulling my mother's arm towards the staircase. She then went upstairs and into the bedroom with my mother following her.
> 
> My sister had found a box of matches someone had left on the window sill and must have lit one which she dropped on the cot sheets which were starting to burn. If Flossie hadn't alerted my mother,my sister could have been badly burned or worse burnt to death.


 that was very lucky! Was your sister injured?


----------



## Magyarmum

Oof said:


> that was very lucky! Was your sister injured?


Thankfully no. My mother found her standing at the other end of the cot to the fire.


----------



## LittleFox

I bought a soft pen for Elliot to sleep in at night beside my bed after his surgery as he won't be allowed to jump up and down.

The first problem is it's massive and my bedroom is not.

The second problem is the wrong dog likes it!


----------



## Lurcherlad

LittleFox said:


> I bought a soft pen for Elliot to sleep in at night beside my bed after his surgery as he won't be allowed to jump up and down.
> 
> The first problem is it's massive and my bedroom is not.
> 
> The second problem is the wrong dog likes it!
> 
> View attachment 484942


Could you slide your mattress in and share?


----------



## Jason25

Asbo dog is at the vets tomorrow. I'm dreading it, I've told them that she's reactive and I don't think she's going to be very cooperative. They don't seem bothered at all, just keep her muzzled and for me to hold her while they put her under. From one I gather it's one injection to make them sleepy then they put them on a drip thing to keep them sedated?

But yeah she's having a dental and a tooth extraction. I might ask if they can give her nails a good clip as well 

Just realised I posted this in the wrong thread, can it be moved to random dog chat please


----------



## Boxer123

Jason25 said:


> Asbo dog is at the vets tomorrow. I'm dreading it, I've told them that she's reactive and I don't think she's going to be very cooperative. They don't seem bothered at all, just keep her muzzled and for me to hold her while they put her under. From one I gather it's one injection to make them sleepy then they put them on a drip thing to keep them sedated?
> 
> But yeah she's having a dental and a tooth extraction. I might ask if they can give her nails a good clip as well
> 
> Just realised I posted this in the wrong thread, can it be moved to random dog chat please


When loki has his emergency op the sedated him in front of me and yes he had an injection was running around like a loon then just passed out.


----------



## O2.0

Jason25 said:


> Asbo dog is at the vets tomorrow. I'm dreading it, I've told them that she's reactive and I don't think she's going to be very cooperative. They don't seem bothered at all, just keep her muzzled and for me to hold her while they put her under. From one I gather it's one injection to make them sleepy then they put them on a drip thing to keep them sedated?
> 
> But yeah she's having a dental and a tooth extraction. I might ask if they can give her nails a good clip as well
> 
> Just realised I posted this in the wrong thread, can it be moved to random dog chat please


She should be fine  
Vets are used to dealing with uncooperative dogs, if she's being anesthetized, she won't know much of it anyway, and you'll probably bring her home sleepy still. Good old anesthesia amnesia will kick in 

Have you had her under anesthesia before?


----------



## Jason25

Boxer123 said:


> When loki has his emergency op the sedated him in front of me and yes he had an injection was running around like a loon then just passed out.


Did it take him long to fall asleep? It's the holding her while they give her the needle I'm not looking forward too, she best not hold it against me when we get home 



O2.0 said:


> She should be fine
> Vets are used to dealing with uncooperative dogs, if she's being anesthetized, she won't know much of it anyway, and you'll probably bring her home sleepy still. Good old anesthesia amnesia will kick in
> 
> Have you had her under anesthesia before?


She's been under once when she was spayed but my mum dropped her off to the vets while I was working, so not 100% sure how it works lol.
I do remember the state of her when I picked her up though, very wobbly, when we got home she looked mega stoned, just sat there swaying looking very sorry for herself lol


----------



## Boxer123

Jason25 said:


> Did it take him long to fall asleep? It's the holding her while they give her the needle I'm not looking forward too, she best not hold it against me when we get home
> 
> She's been under once when she was spayed but my mum dropped her off to the vets while I was working, so not 100% sure how it works lol.
> I do remember the state of her when I picked her up though, very wobbly, when we got home she looked mega stoned, just sat there swaying looking very sorry for herself lol


No it didn't take long at all she will be fine I'm sure. Sox gets that stoned look after loki just wakes up back to normal.


----------



## O2.0

Jason25 said:


> She's been under once when she was spayed but my mum dropped her off to the vets while I was working, so not 100% sure how it works lol.
> I do remember the state of her when I picked her up though, very wobbly, when we got home she looked mega stoned, just sat there swaying looking very sorry for herself lol


I was asking to make sure you've seen how she wakes up from anesthesia before. Some dogs howl and make really pitiful noises and if you're not prepared for it, it can seem like something is wrong. 
I also try to get them eating sooner than later to avoid the hunger pukes and not feeling well because of an empty stomach and that making them not want to eat. Even if it's a bite or two of wet food, enough to get something in their stomach as soon as the vet says it's okay to.


----------



## Oof

Mutt has been a real jerk today.
Spent all of Sunday outside as the weather was nice, then walks on Monday and Tuesday have resulted in him being a whiney, restless, nuisance :Shifty


----------



## Arny

Tilly on the move.
Lots of free fields currently while the sheep are in for lambing.
Her mobility's really good at the moment.


----------



## Kaily

Jason25 said:


> Asbo dog is at the vets tomorrow. I'm dreading it, I've told them that she's reactive and I don't think she's going to be very cooperative. They don't seem bothered at all, just keep her muzzled and for me to hold her while they put her under. From one I gather it's one injection to make them sleepy then they put them on a drip thing to keep them sedated?
> 
> But yeah she's having a dental and a tooth extraction. I might ask if they can give her nails a good clip as well
> 
> Just realised I posted this in the wrong thread, can it be moved to random dog chat please


Alfie is horrendous at the vet. He recently had to have xrays so had to be sedated. I muzzled him before going in. Once in the vet was amazingly quick, stuck the needle in his bum before he to knew what happened. I stayed with him till he was absolutely out of it then the vet carried him off.

He was in a foul mood when I got him back an hour later. 

Hope all goes well.


----------



## Jason25

Kaily said:


> Alfie is horrendous at the vet. He recently had to have xrays so had to be sedated. I muzzled him before going in. Once in the vet was amazingly quick, stuck the needle in his bum before he to knew what happened. I stayed with him till he was absolutely out of it then the vet carried him off.
> 
> He was in a foul mood when I got him back an hour later.
> 
> Hope all goes well.


Disaster today, dropped daisy off and within 5 minutes I get a phone call asking to come back. She slipped her muzzle and wouldn't let anyone near her. She was very stressed, I tried to put her muzzle back on and she snapped at me. That was enough so I put her in the car and rearranged a new appointment next week. This time we've been sent home with gabapentin and I got to pick up some other tablets beginning with T in the next few days. The plan is to give 5 tablets the night before and another 5 in the morning a few hours before they try to sedate her. Hopefully it goes better next time.

I feel like I've broke her trust when she snapped at me, she had her back turned to me the whole way home and now we are home she's just lied at one end of the sofa not even acknowledging me :Facepalm


----------



## Lurcherlad

Jason25 said:


> Disaster today, dropped daisy off and within 5 minutes I get a phone call asking to come back. She slipped her muzzle and wouldn't let anyone near her. She was very stressed, I tried to put her muzzle back on and she snapped at me. That was enough so I put her in the car and rearranged a new appointment next week. This time we've been sent home with gabapentin and I got to pick up some other tablets beginning with T in the next few days. The plan is to give 5 tablets the night before and another 5 in the morning a few hours before they try to sedate her. Hopefully it goes better next time.
> 
> I feel like I've broke her trust when she snapped at me, she had her back turned to me the whole way home and now we are home she's just lied at one end of the sofa not even acknowledging me :Facepalm


Oh no 

I'm sure she'll forgive you … if only they could understand?


----------



## O2.0

Jason25 said:


> Disaster today, dropped daisy off and within 5 minutes I get a phone call asking to come back. She slipped her muzzle and wouldn't let anyone near her. She was very stressed, I tried to put her muzzle back on and she snapped at me. That was enough so I put her in the car and rearranged a new appointment next week. This time we've been sent home with gabapentin and I got to pick up some other tablets beginning with T in the next few days. The plan is to give 5 tablets the night before and another 5 in the morning a few hours before they try to sedate her. Hopefully it goes better next time.
> 
> I feel like I've broke her trust when she snapped at me, she had her back turned to me the whole way home and now we are home she's just lied at one end of the sofa not even acknowledging me :Facepalm


Oh Daisy!
Was it a fabric muzzle or a basket style?
Is she used to wearing a muzzle?

Yes, sedating her before dropping her off is a great idea. Make sure it's not acepromazine though. She needs something with an amnesia effect.

And going forward, looks like she needs some work learning that the vet isn't a scary place. 
She'll forgive you, by tomorrow all will be forgotten 

Penny is having a rough few days, we're having work done under the house and she can hear it but can't see it which is worrisome for her. Yesterday was day 2, I wasn't home, OH said she was glued to him all day. She's really tired too bless... Hopefully they'll be done soon. Not exactly how I was planning on getting her used to people she doesn't know coming to the house!


----------



## Linda Weasel

Don’t take the fact that she snapped at you as personal. She was just scared and lashing out and might not have even realised that it was you.

I think a nice quiet walk with lots of treats might fix things.


----------



## Boxer123

@Jason25 when Sox has his lump removed he came out of the vets in a collar. A dog barked at him he panicked slipped his collar and tried to hide under a car. He was post GA and did snap at me before realising who I was then ran and jumped in the car. We are friends again now.


----------



## Jason25

Lurcherlad said:


> Oh no
> 
> I'm sure she'll forgive you … if only they could understand?


I would love to know what's going through their heads



O2.0 said:


> Oh Daisy!
> Was it a fabric muzzle or a basket style?
> Is she used to wearing a muzzle?
> 
> Yes, sedating her before dropping her off is a great idea. Make sure it's not acepromazine though. She needs something with an amnesia effect.
> 
> And going forward, looks like she needs some work learning that the vet isn't a scary place.
> She'll forgive you, by tomorrow all will be forgotten
> 
> Penny is having a rough few days, we're having work done under the house and she can hear it but can't see it which is worrisome for her. Yesterday was day 2, I wasn't home, OH said she was glued to him all day. She's really tired too bless... Hopefully they'll be done soon. Not exactly how I was planning on getting her used to people she doesn't know coming to the house!


Yeah it's a frabic one, she can wear a basket muzzle but I haven't done any work with the fabric one. Possibly that would cause more anxiety at the vets as well?

I'm not sure what the other tablets are, I have to pick them up in the next few days so will update when I get them  I'm pretty sure it's called trio something lol.

The vets and nurses were awesome, very understanding and wasn't judgemental about daisy's behaviour. One of them said all they wanted to do was give her a big cuddle and tell her there's nothing to be afraid off  I will be glad once the dental has been done lol.

Yeah we need to work on going to the vets more, she was getting anxious as soon as we pulled up. She knew where she was right away, tried hiding in the back of the car 

Hopefully they get your house sorted soon, it's not seeing them stressed is it 


Linda Weasel said:


> Don't take the fact that she snapped at you as personal. She was just scared and lashing out and might not have even realised that it was you.
> 
> I think a nice quiet walk with lots of treats might fix things.


I think most has been forgiven, I cooked daisy a sausage, she's ate that and is now sitting next to me  it was horrible seeing her that stressed, I've never seen her that bad. I put her in the car and went and spoke to the vets for about 20 minutes, when I came out she was still panting and looking very stressed still.

She seems to have calmed down a lot now, we will have to have a nice walk in a bit


----------



## Jason25

Boxer123 said:


> @Jason25 when Sox has his lump removed he came out of the vets in a collar. A dog barked at him he panicked slipped his collar and tried to hide under a car. He was post GA and did snap at me before realising who I was then ran and jumped in the car. We are friends again now.


I think it's the stress that sent her over. She's calmed down a lot now and now that's she's had a sausage she's sitting next to me on the sofa 

It's so sad when they snap at you ain't it, i felt really bad for her


----------



## Linda Weasel

You’re right about the muzzle if the vet used a fabric one, and Daisy is used to a basket type.

To her it would be a completely different thing.

Glad she’s getting over her experience today, and I’m sure the sausage helped.


----------



## ShibaPup

I understand many vets are underpaid and overworked.

It's frustrating when I call to arrange Zazu's booster - I ask for a double appointment, so 20 minutes rather than 10 minutes. The receptionist asks why, I said because he can be shy when being approached by new people and I'd like to ensure he has time to make it a positive experience... she went to ask the nurse, who apparently said one appointment is fine and they can muzzle and restrain him if required :Yawn

If it was an emergency - completely understand that line of thought.

However Zazu is a big dog and if someone approaches him in a way that makes him uncomfortable - he reacts. I don't want to take steps back around people, a booster isn't a medical emergency.

I'll ring round other vets once we are back from our holiday to hopefully find a more understanding one.


----------



## Kaily

I'm sorry things didn't go to plan @Jason25 . Under stress Alfie snaps at me too, then gives lots of kisses to say sorry.

I don't understand why the vet didn't sedate Daisy before you left?
What they do with Alfie is put his procedure first on their operating list for the day. He gets sedated while I am there then straight in to have whatever it is done.


----------



## Kaily

Daisy got some big ideas today - chasing pigeons and geese. She normally walks by nicely but I think her terrier instincts are coming into play with her growing confidence.










Feeling proud of herself.


----------



## Magyarmum

Kaily said:


> Daisy got some big ideas today - chasing pigeons and geese. She normally walks by nicely but I think her terrier instincts are coming into play with her growing confidence.
> 
> View attachment 485008
> 
> 
> Feeling proud of herself.
> 
> View attachment 485009


Grisha's fascinated with pigeons. He stands and stares at them and it's almost impossible to move him on


----------



## Boxer123

I keep seeing videos of dogs on treadmills this seems wrong to me they can’t adjust their pace of get off.


----------



## O2.0

Kaily said:


> Daisy got some big ideas today - chasing pigeons and geese. She normally walks by nicely but I think her terrier instincts are coming into play with her growing confidence.
> 
> View attachment 485008
> 
> 
> Feeling proud of herself.
> 
> View attachment 485009


Her pleased with herself look walking back is hilarious. That's Penny's look when she chases the cat away from her crate. (She does not share well with the cat.)


----------



## LittleFox

My daycare lady's little dog has broken one of his nails off :Wideyed The dogs and I are going to make him some gummy treats to drop off to him tomorrow. Well, I'll make the treats, the dogs will taste-test!



Jason25 said:


> Yeah it's a frabic one, she can wear a basket muzzle but I haven't done any work with the fabric one. Possibly that would cause more anxiety at the vets as well?


Can you not take her to the vets with her basket one already on? I know they can still do damage with a basket one but might be enough just to get her sedated with you there?


----------



## LinznMilly

Kaily said:


> Daisy got some big ideas today - chasing pigeons and geese. She normally walks by nicely but I think her terrier instincts are coming into play with her growing confidence.
> 
> View attachment 485008
> 
> 
> Feeling proud of herself.
> 
> View attachment 485009


"I don't _always _chase birds, but when I do, I _ace _it!"

Honey's the same.  

Speaking of, a certainly little Gremlin (vet's name for her) is off to the vet's this morning/ She wasn't "right" yesterday, and as the day went on, she wasn't eating, didn't seem to be drinking, and wasn't interested in walks, and when I did let (read "carry her out kicking and screaming") her out, she was chewing grass (although she was happy enough to go out in her buggy and watch the world go by) so at 4, I phone the vet. "Keep trying to get her to eat, little and often, and get water into her by any means possible. Well, Honey has a habit of leaving her tongue out, so I used a syringe to place little drops of water on her tongue.

Oooooooh! The look I got! The screech she made!  I was left in no doubt that I was the evil dog torturer again. 

Still, when I got up to go to the toilet overnight, I checked on her, saw an ear flick, and was happy enough to go back to bed.

Got up this morning, and there she is, bright as a button, as if to say, "where's the food, Oh Evil One?" 

So far she's had a couple of pieces of banana and a beef chew that I normally use for treats. . . And a huge pee on the bedroom carpet. 

She's _still_ going to the vet. :Smug :Hilarious


----------



## ShibaPup

We arrived on holiday - they both did really well with a 4 hour drive, pretty much just slept the entire way but they did have 50 minutes in a secure field before the drive.

Never been on holiday with dogs :Hilarious


----------



## margy

ShibaPup said:


> We arrived on holiday - they both did really well with a 4 hour drive, pretty much just slept the entire way but they did have 50 minutes in a secure field before the drive.
> 
> Never been on holiday with dogs :Hilarious


I found with mine they are fine as long as they're with you, they don't care.


----------



## LittleFox

I find it amazing how when we are at home, a loud bang warrants lots of barking, but we can be on a walk with bird scarers going off all around and neither dog blinks an eyelid.


----------



## ECT

Rant ahead: 
I'm so frustrated i could cry! 

She has become a complete PITA again. Walking her is awful. She's either pulling like a train and lunging at other dogs or she's trying to run away with her tail between her legs. She's usually walked on a harness and double clip lead but I'm going to try and train her to accept a Gentle Leader head collar. Except I'm not allowed to train with treats or food (they are my instructions). 
I'm not 'allowed' any more trainers (I've seen 2 - first was useless, second called himself 'behaviourist' and spouted dominance theory but he was chosen by OH so not my choice). I can't get her to classes because she doesn't travel well and even if I could, she would be so unpredictable I'd just be embarrassed to be there! 
One day, she can be excited but listens. The next she's like an attention seeking toddler who's been eating blue smarties! She's so unpredictable and skittish. I know she's still a baby and I know she will play up but I'm struggling to control that and control me. 
Rant over. 

In other news, I got growled at by two separate off-lead dogs for blocking them from getting to Thea. Thea was on her lead and both dogs came running over to try and get to her, which we didn't want. One also jumped up at me. Neither owner apologised.


----------



## rottiemum

ECT said:


> Rant ahead:
> I'm so frustrated i could cry!
> 
> She has become a complete PITA again. Walking her is awful. She's either pulling like a train and lunging at other dogs or she's trying to run away with her tail between her legs. She's usually walked on a harness and double clip lead but I'm going to try and train her to accept a Gentle Leader head collar. Except I'm not allowed to train with treats or food (they are my instructions).
> I'm not 'allowed' any more trainers (I've seen 2 - first was useless, second called himself 'behaviourist' and spouted dominance theory but he was chosen by OH so not my choice). I can't get her to classes because she doesn't travel well and even if I could, she would be so unpredictable I'd just be embarrassed to be there!
> One day, she can be excited but listens. The next she's like an attention seeking toddler who's been eating blue smarties! She's so unpredictable and skittish. I know she's still a baby and I know she will play up but I'm struggling to control that and control me.
> Rant over.
> 
> In other news, I got growled at by two separate off-lead dogs for blocking them from getting to Thea. Thea was on her lead and both dogs came running over to try and get to her, which we didn't want. One also jumped up at me. Neither owner apologised.


Sorry to hear this. 
What do you mean by 'not allowed'?
Chase is very food motivated so if I wasn't able to train with treats I don't think I'd get very far. 
Also if cost is the issue with trainers, if a vet recommends a behaviourist it should be covered by insurance.
I do all of the training with Chase so if my OH tried to tell me I'm not allowed to do something (even not to do with the dog tbh) I'd be telling him where to go.

Other owners can be a pain. Thankfully most around here are Ok, though we get random weirdos walking here at weekends. Chase is weird though because he's actually better if the dog does run up to him, he likes to meet them all.


----------



## ECT

rottiemum said:


> Sorry to hear this.
> What do you mean by 'not allowed'?
> Chase is very food motivated so if I wasn't able to train with treats I don't think I'd get very far.
> Also if cost is the issue with trainers, if a vet recommends a behaviourist it should be covered by insurance.
> I do all of the training with Chase so if my OH tried to tell me I'm not allowed to do something (even not to do with the dog tbh) I'd be telling him where to go.
> 
> Other owners can be a pain. Thankfully most around here are Ok, though we get random weirdos walking here at weekends. Chase is weird though because he's actually better if the dog does run up to him, he likes to meet them all.


Ah bless your heart for replying to my rant, thank you

Sorry, I phrased that badly. We think Thea has a food allergy so all treats have been stopped to see if it's something there or if it's her food so I don't want to up her food intake incase it is.
We've lost some work too so trainers are now a luxury but I didn't know that about the insurance so I'll check her policy before it runs out!
Thea does respond very well to praise and a toy so I'm hoping I can use that. We are also going to change where we walk and keep her on lead to try and get her back to listening to us. I think she may have gotten use to the same routine that she expects to go and play ball so she pulls to get there, no matter where you walk her. 
What do you walk Chase on? Harness or collar?

I was just more shocked that the woman with the dog that jumped up at me. She completely ignored me and was just complaining that her dog wasn't listening because it was time to go home! It had already been a nuisance to three other dogs so I don't understand why she let it run over but hey ho, the world carries on.


----------



## rottiemum

ECT said:


> Ah bless your heart for replying to my rant, thank you
> 
> Sorry, I phrased that badly. We think Thea has a food allergy so all treats have been stopped to see if it's something there or if it's her food so I don't want to up her food intake incase it is.
> We've lost some work too so trainers are now a luxury but I didn't know that about the insurance so I'll check her policy before it runs out!
> Thea does respond very well to praise and a toy so I'm hoping I can use that. We are also going to change where we walk and keep her on lead to try and get her back to listening to us. I think she may have gotten use to the same routine that she expects to go and play ball so she pulls to get there, no matter where you walk her.
> What do you walk Chase on? Harness or collar?
> 
> I was just more shocked that the woman with the dog that jumped up at me. She completely ignored me and was just complaining that her dog wasn't listening because it was time to go home! It had already been a nuisance to three other dogs so I don't understand why she let it run over but hey ho, the world carries on.


Well I know how frustrating it can be!
Ah I understand about the allergies. Hopefully that will get figured out! Chase can't have chicken.
Definitely check the insurance. Could well be worth it. Makes sense about the routine and her wanting to get there.
We use a dogmatic head collar. He walks well on the lead now. He has a harness as well, in case we use the long line. No off lead for this dog, he still wants to chase cars!
When I took him out at lunchtime there were so many people and dogs out - only 1 person that I knew - and she was walking her son's dog not her own. Lol
But Chase was fine, I'm expert at keeping distance now.
The ones who have nuisance dogs are always the ones that don't see it as a problem!


----------



## Lurcherlad

@ECT Use some of Thea's normal rations as training treats.


----------



## ECT

Lurcherlad said:


> @ECT Use some of Thea's normal rations as training treats.


Thanks @Lurcherlad I used to do this when she was a pup. I will go back to it again


----------



## ECT

rottiemum said:


> Well I know how frustrating it can be!
> Ah I understand about the allergies. Hopefully that will get figured out! Chase can't have chicken.
> Definitely check the insurance. Could well be worth it. Makes sense about the routine and her wanting to get there.
> We use a dogmatic head collar. He walks well on the lead now. He has a harness as well, in case we use the long line. No off lead for this dog, he still wants to chase cars!
> When I took him out at lunchtime there were so many people and dogs out - only 1 person that I knew - and she was walking her son's dog not her own. Lol
> But Chase was fine, I'm expert at keeping distance now.
> The ones who have nuisance dogs are always the ones that don't see it as a problem!


I've heard that a lot of rotties have a problem with chicken. Thea used to be on chicken flavoured food but now she's on fish she's stopped scratching and her ears have calmed so I think she might be allergy to it too. 
I think i am really going to work on getting her to accept the head collar, I think it will help. 
Oh dear, that must be hard work to get him to ignore the cars. 
The weather brings everyone out I think. There were a lot more out here too. 
I always worry Thea will be seen as a nuisance so I try to keep her away from others. I think that's why I get frustrated with ones that just barrel over.


----------



## edinoodle

Sorry to hear you're having a rough time @ECT - teenage dogs are hard work!!

Nice to be back on the forum, last time I tried to log on I couldn't access the site! We've just got back from our first holiday with the dogs which was lovely and surprisingly relaxing! We went on forest walks and had an entire beach to ourselves and even found some elusive stone circles.

Bram was on her long line at times because we're not quite there with her recall with distractions (deer!) yet but was fab every time we did let her off and Bumble was off lead almost the entire time. Both were really well behaved although were at 100mph most of the trip!

Sorry for all the photos but I can't choose only a couple!


----------



## edinoodle

More photos (sorry!)































Then to top it off Bramble passed her bronze KC citizen award today and I couldn't be prouder! Wasn't really expecting it because she was very tired from the trip and didn't seem her usual self this morning so wouldn't have blamed her for not being as focused as usual but she apparently was great (my partner handled her so no credit goes to me!)










Tomorrow will be a very relaxed day for two very tired dogs (and me!)


----------



## Teddy-dog

Looks amazing @edinoodle 
The dogs look like they had a fab time! And never apologise for photos!!  love seeing them.

@ECT sorry to hear about your troubles. I remember having very frustrating walks with Ted when he was around that age. It really got me down at points! She'll come through the other side I'm sure


----------



## Boxer123

Great photos @edinoodle


----------



## edinoodle

Thank you @Boxer123 and @Teddy-dog - usually most of my photos are blurry so the fact that these aren't is a miracle


----------



## ECT

edinoodle said:


> Sorry to hear you're having a rough time @ECT - teenage dogs are hard work!!


Thank you. Your two look so well behaved!



Teddy-dog said:


> @ECT sorry to hear about your troubles. I remember having very frustrating walks with Ted when he was around that age. It really got me down at points! She'll come through the other side I'm sure


Thank you. Ted sounds like he's come on massively so I have a tiny bit of hope for Thea!


----------



## Teddy-dog

ECT said:


> Thank you. Ted sounds like he's come on massively so I have a tiny bit of hope for Thea!


Since he turned 5 he seems to have grown up :Hilarious:Hilarious Don't lose hope! She will get better


----------



## rottiemum

ECT said:


> I've heard that a lot of rotties have a problem with chicken. Thea used to be on chicken flavoured food but now she's on fish she's stopped scratching and her ears have calmed so I think she might be allergy to it too.
> I think i am really going to work on getting her to accept the head collar, I think it will help.
> Oh dear, that must be hard work to get him to ignore the cars.
> The weather brings everyone out I think. There were a lot more out here too.
> I always worry Thea will be seen as a nuisance so I try to keep her away from others. I think that's why I get frustrated with ones that just barrel over.


It's a shame as he loves chicken but there's always turkey and ham. Lol
Yeah, I've pretty much cracked it with getting him not lunging at cars when I walk him; and if OH would listen to me he wouldn't do it with him either. 
A head collar is a good tool. Chase was trained to wear his within a week, but of course I could use treats. Now he shoves his nose into it as it means walkies.


----------



## rottiemum

edinoodle said:


> More photos (sorry!)
> 
> View attachment 485087
> View attachment 485089
> View attachment 485090
> View attachment 485091
> 
> 
> Then to top it off Bramble passed her bronze KC citizen award today and I couldn't be prouder! Wasn't really expecting it because she was very tired from the trip and didn't seem her usual self this morning so wouldn't have blamed her for not being as focused as usual but she apparently was great (my partner handled her so no credit goes to me!)
> 
> View attachment 485088
> 
> 
> Tomorrow will be a very relaxed day for two very tired dogs (and me!)


How lovely! Dogs are gorgeous!
Is that somewhere in the highlands?
We used to go every year, need to get Chase on a highland adventure!


----------



## Oof

Something that happened today - in the car and there were a couple of dogs on the path, on leads, with their owners. From a distance, i saw the owner of the lab knee the dog in the flank a couple of times in what looked like an attempt to separate the dogs (unrelated owers). Told dh to slow down as the lab owner dropped the lead, the lab rushed at the other dog, pushing it into the road, the lab following suit.
Obviously this could've been disastrous, but when we pulled level, the person responsible for the lab was a bloody kid! Well saying kid, she couldn't have been more than 13. Clearly had no control over her dog, and was laughing the entire time.

Surely there's some legislation regarding minors handling dogs?? 
*just realised how long this is, sorry*


----------



## Magyarmum

Lurcherlad said:


> @ECT Use some of Thea's normal rations as training treats.


Or buying or making some vegetarian dog treats.

There are plenty of recipes if you look online. I'm lazy though so just bought a kilo bag of Lukullus Veggie dog kibble.

https://www.zooplus.hu/shop/kutya/s...9KHF8kR-z8YXhLxCbfqk9fQg3u68q6YxoCKWgQAvD_BwE


----------



## edinoodle

ECT said:


> Thank you. Your two look so well behaved!


looks can be deceiving  honestly Bumble so far has been super easy but he's only 7 months so who knows what the future holds! Bramble on the other hand can be full on and I can't count the number of classes we've done, it's taken over my weekends! You and Thea will be fine 



rottiemum said:


> How lovely! Dogs are gorgeous!
> Is that somewhere in the highlands?
> We used to go every year, need to get Chase on a highland adventure!


It was in Aberdeenshire, was my first time going and I loved it. It's so beautiful and quiet! I'm really looking forward to exploring more of Scotland with the dogs


----------



## Magyarmum

I had to laugh at Grisha on Friday when we were on the way back to the car. Normally Gabor walks with Grisha and I walk Gwylim but Friday was different. Being younger and having much longer legs than me Gabor walks much faster than I do and Gwylim and I tend to trail behind them 

For some reason Grisha wasn't happy and kept stopping and looking back to see where we were.. A couple of times I nearly tripped over him when he stopped immediately in front of me. We solved the problem in the end by swopping dogs Grisha was more than happy and Gwylim was so busy sniffing I don't think he even noticed it was Gabor on the other end of his lead.


----------



## O2.0

We had a little incident last night. 
Penny took off in the dark chasing something. She was so excited, had her happy woo hoo get it bark going, and not seconds later that bark turned in to an "Oh sh1t help meeee" scream. Thank goodness she ran right back to me, I scooped her up, looked her over head to toe, she was fine. Still have no idea what she chased, but whatever it was scared the snot out of her. She put on her very best pitiful Penny sad face. :Hilarious

Was she deterred? Oh no, about 30 minutes later I decided to try a last wee of the night again and she puffed up and started looking around for round two


----------



## Kaily

O2.0 said:


> We had a little incident last night.
> Penny took off in the dark chasing something. She was so excited, had her happy woo hoo get it bark going, and not seconds later that bark turned in to an "Oh sh1t help meeee" scream. Thank goodness she ran right back to me, I scooped her up, looked her over head to toe, she was fine. Still have no idea what she chased, but whatever it was scared the snot out of her. She put on her very best pitiful Penny sad face. :Hilarious
> 
> Was she deterred? Oh no, about 30 minutes later I decided to try a last wee of the night again and she puffed up and started looking around for round two


Probably screaming because whatever it was got away.


----------



## O2.0

Kaily said:


> Probably screaming because whatever it was got away.


Oh no, she also has an "it's getting away" scream, not this time, this was a hurt/scared scream. I thought she was hurt, as did everyone else in the house as everyone came running. I looked her over top to bottom and back again, can't find a thing wrong with her. I'm guessing she just got in over her head and screamed for help. Which I'm totally fine with!


----------



## margy

O2.0 said:


> Oh no, she also has an "it's getting away" scream, not this time, this was a hurt/scared scream. I thought she was hurt, as did everyone else in the house as everyone came running. I looked her over top to bottom and back again, can't find a thing wrong with her. I'm guessing she just got in over her head and screamed for help. Which I'm totally fine with!


Glad no harm came to her and she hasn't lost her confidence. Wonder what it was that made her scream.


----------



## DanWalkersmum

edinoodle said:


> More photos (sorry!)
> 
> View attachment 485087
> View attachment 485089
> View attachment 485090
> View attachment 485091
> 
> 
> Then to top it off Bramble passed her bronze KC citizen award today and I couldn't be prouder! Wasn't really expecting it because she was very tired from the trip and didn't seem her usual self this morning so wouldn't have blamed her for not being as focused as usual but she apparently was great (my partner handled her so no credit goes to me!)
> 
> View attachment 485088
> 
> 
> Tomorrow will be a very relaxed day for two very tired dogs (and me!)


Well done on the Bronze award Bramble. That looks like a fab place for dog walking with two gorgeous doggoes.


----------



## ShibaPup

Nightmare first few days :Eggonface 

Lily got Limber tail on our second day and she wouldn't settle at night, so no sleep for me. 

Next door's dog is in season so Zazu is a hormonal, giddy idiot with zero focus until we go elsewhere :Hungover

Finally got a full night's sleep last night! 

Lily's tail is improving, she doesn't seem so tender and sensitive. Zazu is still an idiot :Hilarious

It's a really lovely location though, on a livery yard. Quiet woodland walks on the doorstep and beaches less than a 15 minute drive away. Only saw the neighbours dogs locally, it's so tranquil with hardly any traffic, quiet country roads and can walk for hours without seeing anyone.


----------



## catz4m8z

Just washed my bedding and when I got it out of the machine a cow hoof fell out!:Wideyed

That would be Alf (of course) as nobody else cares about them and he isnt happy unless he has one with him wherever he goes. 
I didnt even hear it in the machine coz I was out walking Adam and Hannah over the fields at the time.


----------



## edinoodle

DanWalkersmum said:


> Well done on the Bronze award Bramble. That looks like a fab place for dog walking with two gorgeous doggoes.


Thank you, she's very pleased with herself! 

Glad you're having a great time @ShibaPup!


----------



## DanWalkersmum

ShibaPup said:


> Nightmare first few days :Eggonface
> 
> Lily got Limber tail on our second day and she wouldn't settle at night, so no sleep for me.
> 
> Next door's dog is in season so Zazu is a hormonal, giddy idiot with zero focus until we go elsewhere :Hungover
> 
> Finally got a full night's sleep last night!
> 
> Lily's tail is improving, she doesn't seem so tender and sensitive. Zazu is still an idiot :Hilarious
> 
> It's a really lovely location though, on a livery yard. Quiet woodland walks on the doorstep and beaches less than a 15 minute drive away. Only saw the neighbours dogs locally, it's so tranquil with hardly any traffic, quiet country roads and can walk for hours without seeing anyone.


Just wanted to say now that Lily is recovering, and Zazu regains his senses  I hope you enjoy the remainder of your hols and return home refreshed from all that change of scenery and fresh air.


----------



## margy

Lovely day for my walk with Molly. A real tonic to be walking in the sunshine with my little pal


----------



## Kaily

margy said:


> Lovely day for my walk with Molly. A real tonic to be walking in the sunshine with my little pal
> View attachment 485230


She is adorable.


----------



## margy

Kaily said:


> She is adorable.


She is and no trouble at all. We met a lady today who was walking a Miniature Poodle and I got talking to her, telling her I was looking to get one, her Poodle is 18!! Still sprightly and Molly walked along quite happily next to it as I was chatting to the lady. 
I find myself looking forward to our walks every week.


----------



## Teddy-dog

Had one of those heart in the mouth moments today. But actually turned into a bit of a proud moment!

I was out walking my first group walk, 3 dogs plus Ted. 3 were offlead (including Ted) and we were walking through a couple of fields into the woods. There's a train line that is near the fields but the fields are much higher (it's a cliff down) apart from the very bottom of the fields which drops down a bit but it is fenced off. Anyway, we were walking down to the bottom field and I saw a deer burst out of the woods and run toward a bush next to the fence and the train line, the fence must be down in one place as it went through the bush and straight out the other side! The spaniel was behind me so I didn't panic about her as she was sniffing (spaniels…) and I had my ridgeback on lead but Ted and the lab were up slightly ahead (not massively as I don't let them get too far but far enough I couldnt grab them). They both shot their heads up and watched, I wasn't worried about the lab he is not really a chaser and is very half hearted if he does and would stop at any obstacle but Ted….. for a second I thought I was going to lose him on the train tracks!

Anyway, they both stared in the direction of the deer and I only had a second before Teds brain decided to go and chase and I did the only thing I could think of, turn the other way and run back up the field calling 'this way' in a super silly way. And it worked! I think it worked because the lab turned around and came with me (I kinda knew he would) but I think that probably caught Teds attention and he span around and sprinted to me! I could then get them on the lead. Just before a dog came sprinting out the woods and chased the deer across the tracks!!! (This all happened in a matter of seconds so the dog must have already been chasing the deer). I was so glad I'd got them back on lead as I don't think Ted would've stopped again.

Phew.

The good gang!










Ted sleepy after being a good boy (I think I need to invest in an automatic van so I don't have to change gear and disturb him :Hilarious)


----------



## O2.0

Way to go Ted! Oh what a good feeling it is when your dog comes running like that


----------



## Teddy-dog

O2.0 said:


> Way to go Ted! Oh what a good feeling it is when your dog comes running like that


I was so so relieved!!! I honestly thought he'd be gone. We don't see loads of deer but I know they're about. This one must've been flushed by the other dog as it's quite a busy walking route so wouldn't expect the see them there!

the dog that was chasing it belonged to another dog walker - he did come back through the fence thankfully.


----------



## DanWalkersmum

margy said:


> Lovely day for my walk with Molly. A real tonic to be walking in the sunshine with my little pal
> View attachment 485230


Oh she is lovely!


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Teddy-dog said:


> Had one of those heart in the mouth moments today. But actually turned into a bit of a proud moment!
> 
> I was out walking my first group walk, 3 dogs plus Ted. 3 were offlead (including Ted) and we were walking through a couple of fields into the woods. There's a train line that is near the fields but the fields are much higher (it's a cliff down) apart from the very bottom of the fields which drops down a bit but it is fenced off. Anyway, we were walking down to the bottom field and I saw a deer burst out of the woods and run toward a bush next to the fence and the train line, the fence must be down in one place as it went through the bush and straight out the other side! The spaniel was behind me so I didn't panic about her as she was sniffing (spaniels…) and I had my ridgeback on lead but Ted and the lab were up slightly ahead (not massively as I don't let them get too far but far enough I couldnt grab them). They both shot their heads up and watched, I wasn't worried about the lab he is not really a chaser and is very half hearted if he does and would stop at any obstacle but Ted….. for a second I thought I was going to lose him on the train tracks!
> 
> Anyway, they both stared in the direction of the deer and I only had a second before Teds brain decided to go and chase and I did the only thing I could think of, turn the other way and run back up the field calling 'this way' in a super silly way. And it worked! I think it worked because the lab turned around and came with me (I kinda knew he would) but I think that probably caught Teds attention and he span around and sprinted to me! I could then get them on the lead. Just before a dog came sprinting out the woods and chased the deer across the tracks!!! (This all happened in a matter of seconds so the dog must have already been chasing the deer). I was so glad I'd got them back on lead as I don't think Ted would've stopped again.
> 
> Phew.
> 
> The good gang!
> 
> View attachment 485236
> 
> 
> Ted sleepy after being a good boy (I think I need to invest in an automatic van so I don't have to change gear and disturb him :Hilarious)
> 
> View attachment 485237


Just look at Ted! Butter wouldn't melt - good lad! (gorgeous pic of the gang)


----------



## Arny

Teddy-dog said:


> Had one of those heart in the mouth moments today. But actually turned into a bit of a proud moment!
> 
> I was out walking my first group walk, 3 dogs plus Ted. 3 were offlead (including Ted) and we were walking through a couple of fields into the woods. There's a train line that is near the fields but the fields are much higher (it's a cliff down) apart from the very bottom of the fields which drops down a bit but it is fenced off. Anyway, we were walking down to the bottom field and I saw a deer burst out of the woods and run toward a bush next to the fence and the train line, the fence must be down in one place as it went through the bush and straight out the other side! The spaniel was behind me so I didn't panic about her as she was sniffing (spaniels…) and I had my ridgeback on lead but Ted and the lab were up slightly ahead (not massively as I don't let them get too far but far enough I couldnt grab them). They both shot their heads up and watched, I wasn't worried about the lab he is not really a chaser and is very half hearted if he does and would stop at any obstacle but Ted….. for a second I thought I was going to lose him on the train tracks!
> 
> Anyway, they both stared in the direction of the deer and I only had a second before Teds brain decided to go and chase and I did the only thing I could think of, turn the other way and run back up the field calling 'this way' in a super silly way. And it worked! I think it worked because the lab turned around and came with me (I kinda knew he would) but I think that probably caught Teds attention and he span around and sprinted to me! I could then get them on the lead. Just before a dog came sprinting out the woods and chased the deer across the tracks!!! (This all happened in a matter of seconds so the dog must have already been chasing the deer). I was so glad I'd got them back on lead as I don't think Ted would've stopped again.
> 
> Phew.
> 
> The good gang!
> 
> View attachment 485236
> 
> 
> Ted sleepy after being a good boy (I think I need to invest in an automatic van so I don't have to change gear and disturb him :Hilarious)
> 
> View attachment 485237


Heart in mouth moment! Must have been pure relief when he followed you.
Good boy Ted!


----------



## Boxer123

Teddy-dog said:


> Had one of those heart in the mouth moments today. But actually turned into a bit of a proud moment!
> 
> I was out walking my first group walk, 3 dogs plus Ted. 3 were offlead (including Ted) and we were walking through a couple of fields into the woods. There's a train line that is near the fields but the fields are much higher (it's a cliff down) apart from the very bottom of the fields which drops down a bit but it is fenced off. Anyway, we were walking down to the bottom field and I saw a deer burst out of the woods and run toward a bush next to the fence and the train line, the fence must be down in one place as it went through the bush and straight out the other side! The spaniel was behind me so I didn't panic about her as she was sniffing (spaniels…) and I had my ridgeback on lead but Ted and the lab were up slightly ahead (not massively as I don't let them get too far but far enough I couldnt grab them). They both shot their heads up and watched, I wasn't worried about the lab he is not really a chaser and is very half hearted if he does and would stop at any obstacle but Ted….. for a second I thought I was going to lose him on the train tracks!
> 
> Anyway, they both stared in the direction of the deer and I only had a second before Teds brain decided to go and chase and I did the only thing I could think of, turn the other way and run back up the field calling 'this way' in a super silly way. And it worked! I think it worked because the lab turned around and came with me (I kinda knew he would) but I think that probably caught Teds attention and he span around and sprinted to me! I could then get them on the lead. Just before a dog came sprinting out the woods and chased the deer across the tracks!!! (This all happened in a matter of seconds so the dog must have already been chasing the deer). I was so glad I'd got them back on lead as I don't think Ted would've stopped again.
> 
> Phew.
> 
> The good gang!
> 
> View attachment 485236
> 
> 
> Ted sleepy after being a good boy (I think I need to invest in an automatic van so I don't have to change gear and disturb him :Hilarious)
> 
> View attachment 485237


Great job Ted ! How scary.


----------



## Kaily

Oh I love the good gang pic! 

Well done Teddy.


----------



## PawsOnMe

Fab photo of your walking gang Teddydog!

New dog bed has arrived, I was a bit excited this morning and was twiddling my thumbs waiting for it to arrive. 








Its so big! I've been on it having cuddles with them and it's so comfy I kinda want one for myself! So happy that they have actually been using it! Izzy hasn't moved off it since it arrived and Jasper is actually choosing to go lie on it rather than lying by my feet on floor. Finally a bed he will use!  (only taken me 9+ years to find one).


----------



## Teddy-dog

DanWalkersmum said:


> Just look at Ted! Butter wouldn't melt - good lad! (gorgeous pic of the gang)





Arny said:


> Heart in mouth moment! Must have been pure relief when he followed you.
> Good boy Ted!





Boxer123 said:


> Great job Ted ! How scary.





Kaily said:


> Oh I love the good gang pic!
> 
> Well done Teddy.


thank you! I have never been happier for a dog to recall to me I think :Hilarious He will be staying onlead in that area now though!!


----------



## Teddy-dog

PawsOnMe said:


> Fab photo of your walking gang Teddydog!
> 
> New dog bed has arrived, I was a bit excited this morning and was twiddling my thumbs waiting for it to arrive.
> View attachment 485238
> 
> Its so big! I've been on it having cuddles with them and it's so comfy I kinda want one for myself! So happy that they have actually been using it! Izzy hasn't moved off it since it arrived and Jasper is actually choosing to go lie on it rather than lying by my feet on floor. Finally a bed he will use!  (only taken me 9+ years to find one).


Wow that bed looks amazing!


----------



## DanWalkersmum

PawsOnMe said:


> Fab photo of your walking gang Teddydog!
> 
> New dog bed has arrived, I was a bit excited this morning and was twiddling my thumbs waiting for it to arrive.
> View attachment 485238
> 
> Its so big! I've been on it having cuddles with them and it's so comfy I kinda want one for myself! So happy that they have actually been using it! Izzy hasn't moved off it since it arrived and Jasper is actually choosing to go lie on it rather than lying by my feet on floor. Finally a bed he will use!  (only taken me 9+ years to find one).


that bed does look comfy!


----------



## Jason25

Just a little update, daisy is back at the vets. We managed to sedate her. 1 gabapentin and 4 trazodone tablets last night, and the same again this morning. It made her very wobbly and sleepy, got her to the vets and ofcourse she started to panic a bit, I held her by her collar quickly while the nurse gave her the needle. Then they left us in the room together until she fell asleep. It kind of reminded me of the documentaries you see when they sedate the rhino's and he paces around until he goes asleep lol.

It wasnt very nice though, she did growl a bit and struggled when we had to sedate her but it was a lot quicker and a lot less fuss than last time, probably within 20 seconds of entering the room they gave her the sedative lol.

I've spoke to the vets about how I can help her more and they said I'm welcome to bring her up when they are quiet and they've also recommended a behaviourist to maybe try. They really have been brilliant and I'm glad I'm with them. 

But anyway, daisy is currently asleep and having this long awaited dental work finally done.

I'll be glad when she's home, we can stop worrying about all the dental work needing to be done lol


----------



## Arny

Jason25 said:


> Just a little update, daisy is back at the vets. We managed to sedate her. 1 gabapentin and 4 trazodone tablets last night, and the same again this morning. It made her very wobbly and sleepy, got her to the vets and ofcourse she started to panic a bit, I held her by her collar quickly while the nurse gave her the needle. Then they left us in the room together until she fell asleep. It kind of reminded me of the documentaries you see when they sedate the rhino's and he paces around until he goes asleep lol.
> 
> It wasnt very nice though, she did growl a bit and struggled when we had to sedate her but it was a lot quicker and a lot less fuss than last time, probably within 20 seconds of entering the room they gave her the sedative lol.
> 
> I've spoke to the vets about how I can help her more and they said I'm welcome to bring her up when they are quiet and they've also recommended a behaviourist to maybe try. They really have been brilliant and I'm glad I'm with them.
> 
> But anyway, daisy is currently asleep and having this long awaited dental work finally done.
> 
> I'll be glad when she's home, we can stop worrying about all the dental work needing to be done lol


Good news, hope all goes well and it'll just be a distant memory for Daisy.
As she gets antsy even just pulling up to the vets maybe start very slowly by just giving her treats in the car in the carpark and then work up from there.


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Jason25 said:


> Just a little update, daisy is back at the vets. We managed to sedate her. 1 gabapentin and 4 trazodone tablets last night, and the same again this morning. It made her very wobbly and sleepy, got her to the vets and ofcourse she started to panic a bit, I held her by her collar quickly while the nurse gave her the needle. Then they left us in the room together until she fell asleep. It kind of reminded me of the documentaries you see when they sedate the rhino's and he paces around until he goes asleep lol.
> 
> It wasnt very nice though, she did growl a bit and struggled when we had to sedate her but it was a lot quicker and a lot less fuss than last time, probably within 20 seconds of entering the room they gave her the sedative lol.
> 
> I've spoke to the vets about how I can help her more and they said I'm welcome to bring her up when they are quiet and they've also recommended a behaviourist to maybe try. They really have been brilliant and I'm glad I'm with them.
> 
> But anyway, daisy is currently asleep and having this long awaited dental work finally done.
> 
> I'll be glad when she's home, we can stop worrying about all the dental work needing to be done lol


Aww bless her, she'll be home soon and it will be a distant memory, good to know the drugs worked, and she got the treatment she needed, better than stressing her out IMO.


----------



## Jason25

Arny said:


> Good news, hope all goes well and it'll just be a distant memory for Daisy.
> As she gets antsy even just pulling up to the vets maybe start very slowly by just giving her treats in the car in the carpark and then work up from there.


Sounds like a good plan, we will leave it a few days I expect her stress levels are really high at the moment 


DanWalkersmum said:


> Aww bless her, she'll be home soon and it will be a distant memory, good to know the drugs worked, and she got the treatment she needed, better than stressing her out IMO.











She's home now, all went well and only one extraction 
She's still out of it, i had to carry her to the car and into the house when we got home lol. They did wake her up with 2 injections when I was there but as soon as we got into the car she went back to sleep 

I'm not too sure what to expect in a bit, she whined a lot as she came around but seems to have settled down now. The nurse reckons she will probably sleep the rest of the day


----------



## O2.0

Jason25 said:


> I'm not too sure what to expect in a bit, she whined a lot as she came around but seems to have settled down now. The nurse reckons she will probably sleep the rest of the day


Try to encourage her to eat a couple bites of wet food just so she's not totally empty. Otherwise it might be hard to get her to eat once she's fully awake. Especially if her mouth feels weird which it will.


----------



## Magyarmum

Jason25 said:


> Sounds like a good plan, we will leave it a few days I expect her stress levels are really high at the moment
> 
> View attachment 485260
> 
> She's home now, all went well and only one extraction
> She's still out of it, i had to carry her to the car and into the house when we got home lol. They did wake her up with 2 injections when I was there but as soon as we got into the car she went back to sleep
> 
> I'm not too sure what to expect in a bit, she whined a lot as she came around but seems to have settled down now. The nurse reckons she will probably sleep the rest of the day


Bless her. Hope she feels better soon and is back to being the Daisy you know.

When M'boi had an op the vet tech had to carry her to the car because she was still fast asleep. On the way back home we got caught in traffic jam in the city centre and I had to brake suddenly. Poor M'boi fell of the seat and into the footwell where she stayed snoring her head off all the way home.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Poor Daisy … but she’ll be better for it once she’s fully awake 

Jack had quite a few extractions, including a large back tooth but the painkillers kept him comfortable to eat soft food with no trouble. 

Hopefully, it will be the same for Daisy.


----------



## Jason25

O2.0 said:


> Try to encourage her to eat a couple bites of wet food just so she's not totally empty. Otherwise it might be hard to get her to eat once she's fully awake. Especially if her mouth feels weird which it will.


She woke up about 10 minutes ago, well got off the sofa had a wonder about then lied on the floor so I thought it was the perfect chance to feed her. She's just had half a wet tray, not sure if I should now wait until the usually time to feed her her evening meal or just offer it to her now. She's still not with it, very spaced out , just lied on the floor in a daze but still has her staffy appetite 



Magyarmum said:


> Bless her. Hope she feels better soon and is back to being the Daisy you know.
> 
> When M'boi had an op the vet tech had to carry her to the car because she was still fast asleep. On the way back home we got caught in traffic jam in the city centre and I had to brake suddenly. Poor M'boi fell of the seat and into the footwell where she stayed snoring her head off all the way home.


Funny you say that daisy slept with her head on the centre arm rest the whole way home, not her usual position lol 


Lurcherlad said:


> Poor Daisy … but she'll be better for it once she's fully awake
> 
> Jack had quite a few extractions, including a large back tooth but the painkillers kept him comfortable to eat soft food with no trouble.
> 
> Hopefully, it will be the same for Daisy.


I hope, we haven't been sent home with any more medication, the vet said one of the injections were a painkiller that will help her through this evening, but the extraction is a very small tooth at the front and from I gather isn't a very invasive extraction. I think it's all the drugs making her look very sad. Hopefully a lot better tomorrow


----------



## O2.0

That's great she has her appetite  Just offer her small amounts of food every few hours. She likely won't want a full meal this evening, but that's fine. 

She sounds like she's recovering well


----------



## Jason25

O2.0 said:


> That's great she has her appetite  Just offer her small amounts of food every few hours. She likely won't want a full meal this evening, but that's fine.
> 
> She sounds like she's recovering well


She still wobbly on her feet, but she's gone and sat next to her licky matt so I've put down another quarter of a tray which she has ate. That's her morning feed all eaten 

Atleast now she has a meal in her belly so if she's not hungry later it should keep her ticking over 

I'm looking forward to a nice walk on dartmoor over the weekend, since the last vets appointment I've been stressing and I'm sure she's picked up on it as well so hopefully do us both good


----------



## Boxer123

Loki just sneezed and scared sox it was quite amusing.


----------



## Oof

Went for our little stroll today and got caught by a neighbour who I think was a bit lonely and wanted a chat. Usually F gets funny with people approaching/having to stop and talk but today he was absolutely fine. Just ignored us both whilst we spoke


----------



## rona

Nonnie said:


> The one after the Polo Club?
> 
> There is another one in Normandy.
> 
> Not fussed about mud - its knee deep in some places we go.


What's the wood like ground wise by the polo ground?

Went to the other one yesterday, it's not as good and about a quarter is too muddy to use for an old dog


----------



## Nonnie

rona said:


> What's the wood like ground wise by the polo ground?
> 
> Went to the other one yesterday, it's not as good and about a quarter is too muddy to use for an old dog


I didnt go on Sat as Ned was lame. Last time we went it was boggy in places, especially the far end near the stream bit.

Im going again this Sat so i'll let you know what its like after a spell of dry weather. Meant to rain tomorrow though.


----------



## Beth78

Whisp has pressed the snooze button this morning.


----------



## rona

Yesterdays secure woodland walk 
IMG_2190 by jenny clifford, on Flickr

IMG_2203 by jenny clifford, on Flickr

IMG_2213 by jenny clifford, on Flickr

IMG_2219 by jenny clifford, on Flickr

A couple of little videos
Click to view 
MVI_2193 by jenny clifford, on Flickr

MVI_2207 by jenny clifford, on Flickr


----------



## Lurcherlad

@rona Get him, leaping over the log … loving life!


----------



## Boxer123

What I see during online meetings...


----------



## Oof

Got the hellhound a lovely biscuit to make up for cheating on him with loads of dogs at Crufts 








And under the rug it went because he's a spoilt brat 








Ah well.


----------



## Magyarmum

Some photos of the 4 legged family members of Ukrainian refugees arriving at the Ukraine/Hungarian border.


----------



## Beth78

We've been on a nice long walk this morning.


----------



## Boxer123

Magyarmum said:


> Some photos of the 4 legged family members of Ukrainian refugees arriving at the Ukraine/Hungarian border.


Makes you think when people sell their dogs or cats because they are moving .


----------



## Jason25

So it's healing up quite nicely, she doesn't seem in pain, eating well, wants to chew on my hands again :Facepalm:Hilarious

When I brought her home I was told no excessive exercise etc for 48 hours, do you reckon she can go for a good run tomorrow? Since all this has happened she seems a bit mad :Hilarious. Not sure if it's the amount of drugs she's had or the stress from it all.

She also keeps grabbing her tugs but no tug until its healed


----------



## rona

Jason25 said:


> When I brought her home I was told no excessive exercise etc for 48 hours, do you reckon she can go for a good run tomorrow?


You said it was a little tooth yes?

If not a canine or molar and simple extraction, I don't think there will be any issue


----------



## Jason25

rona said:


> You said it was a little tooth yes?
> 
> If not a canine or molar and simple extraction, I don't think there will be any issue


Yeah it's just a little front one on the top row of her mouth


----------



## LittleFox

I don't usually walk my dogs in the rain if I can help it (because none of us enjoy being wet) but this morning it started lightly drizzling just as I pulled out of the driveway. Following the 'a bit of rain never hurt anyone' philosophy, we set off as I thought it would just be a passing shower.

An hour later and it was very much raining and we were all soaked to the bone :Hilarious And of course, just as I was driving home the rain stopped!

We're now all bundled up, drying off.


----------



## Oof

Finn is driving me mad today.

I should've known he was building up for 'one of those days' when he developed a sudden fear of a backpack yesterday.


----------



## Jason25

Trying to persuade someone to go for a walk at 4am :Finger:Hilarious


----------



## Magyarmum

Grisha gave me a fright this morning when he came into the house limping. He refused to put one of his back legs on the ground. He was such a good boy and let me look at his paw. To my surprise the problem was half a walnut shell which had got stuck over one of the pads.

Such a relief to find it was nothing serious.


----------



## 1507601

Feeling so irritated right now. Yet again, dog roaming the streets posted about on the village Facebook page. Owner retrieved him this morning. People around here need some serious education about keeping their dogs secure! It's always happening. My husband is against building a catio in the garden now because he's worried some random dog will wander in and manage to hurt the cats.
There are a few long-term lost dogs too, that one can only hope have survived recent storms.


----------



## ShibaPup

Seriously considering rehoming Zazu - as much as the thought of it breaks my heart.

I don't think I'm the right home for him - he is still destructive and the costs of repairing everything he damages is getting too much. He has recently got into the habit of marking on a plug socket - incredibly dangerous. Can no longer have an extra freezer - so can't raw feed, which makes feeding more expensive. Had to replace the wall socket multiple times and I'm so tired of it.

His reactivity towards other dogs and people, plus his poor lead manners - makes walking him on my own incredibly difficult. I live in a town, there are lots of other dogs and always people around and I don't own my own car to take him anywhere remote.

I don't think I'm the right person for him to do his best and achieve his potential.


----------



## Boxer123

ShibaPup said:


> Seriously considering rehoming Zazu - as much as the thought of it breaks my heart.
> 
> I don't think I'm the right home for him - he is still destructive and the costs of repairing everything he damages is getting too much. He has recently got into the habit of marking on a plug socket - incredibly dangerous. Can no longer have an extra freezer - so can't raw feed, which makes feeding more expensive. Had to replace the wall socket multiple times and I'm so tired of it.
> 
> His reactivity towards other dogs and people, plus his poor lead manners - makes walking him on my own incredibly difficult. I live in a town, there are lots of other dogs and always people around and I don't own my own car to take him anywhere remote.
> 
> I don't think I'm the right person for him to do his best and achieve his potential.


Sorry you are feeling this way. I had similar thoughts about Loki but we have worked through our issues and I'd be lost without him. Maybe start up a Zazu trading thread see if anyone can help.


----------



## Nonnie

Back to the secure woodland this morning after postponing last Saturday due to lameness:

DSC_0898 by Ned Ster, on Flickr
DSC_0910 by Ned Ster, on Flickr
DSC_0851 by Ned Ster, on Flickr
DSC_0867 by Ned Ster, on Flickr
DSC_0873 by Ned Ster, on Flickr
DSC_0884 by Ned Ster, on Flickr


----------



## DanWalkersmum

ShibaPup said:


> Seriously considering rehoming Zazu - as much as the thought of it breaks my heart.
> 
> I don't think I'm the right home for him - he is still destructive and the costs of repairing everything he damages is getting too much. He has recently got into the habit of marking on a plug socket - incredibly dangerous. Can no longer have an extra freezer - so can't raw feed, which makes feeding more expensive. Had to replace the wall socket multiple times and I'm so tired of it.
> 
> His reactivity towards other dogs and people, plus his poor lead manners - makes walking him on my own incredibly difficult. I live in a town, there are lots of other dogs and always people around and I don't own my own car to take him anywhere remote.
> 
> I don't think I'm the right person for him to do his best and achieve his potential.


Sorry to hear this from the posts you make it's obvious how much he means to you. 
For the socket thing is there something you can put in front of it for now to isolate it, or tape a plastic box or somthing over it temporarily? You sound thoroughly fed up (sending hugs and positive energy).


----------



## Teddy-dog

ShibaPup said:


> Seriously considering rehoming Zazu - as much as the thought of it breaks my heart.
> 
> I don't think I'm the right home for him - he is still destructive and the costs of repairing everything he damages is getting too much. He has recently got into the habit of marking on a plug socket - incredibly dangerous. Can no longer have an extra freezer - so can't raw feed, which makes feeding more expensive. Had to replace the wall socket multiple times and I'm so tired of it.
> 
> His reactivity towards other dogs and people, plus his poor lead manners - makes walking him on my own incredibly difficult. I live in a town, there are lots of other dogs and always people around and I don't own my own car to take him anywhere remote.
> 
> I don't think I'm the right person for him to do his best and achieve his potential.


I'm so sorry you're feeling like this  I'm sure you can work things out with him but i understand the difficulties. It's clear how much he means to you though! 
Also, when you say 'achieve his potential' are you talking in terms of training/reactiveness or showing? If the latter, remember dogs don't care about their potential or whatever breeding they have or anything. They just care their needs are met and they have a safe, loving home


----------



## ECT

ShibaPup said:


> Seriously considering rehoming Zazu - as much as the thought of it breaks my heart.
> 
> I don't think I'm the right home for him - he is still destructive and the costs of repairing everything he damages is getting too much. He has recently got into the habit of marking on a plug socket - incredibly dangerous. Can no longer have an extra freezer - so can't raw feed, which makes feeding more expensive. Had to replace the wall socket multiple times and I'm so tired of it.
> 
> His reactivity towards other dogs and people, plus his poor lead manners - makes walking him on my own incredibly difficult. I live in a town, there are lots of other dogs and always people around and I don't own my own car to take him anywhere remote.
> 
> I don't think I'm the right person for him to do his best and achieve his potential.


Oh bless you! I know how hard it can be with a teenage dog that's stronger than you and a bit unpredictable. My OH says the same about Thea every day of every week and I have a fair few where I still think it too. 
I don't have any magic advice or anything but sending lots of positive thoughts to you


----------



## Linda Weasel

ShibaPup said:


> Seriously considering rehoming Zazu - as much as the thought of it breaks my heart.
> 
> I don't think I'm the right home for him - he is still destructive and the costs of repairing everything he damages is getting too much. He has recently got into the habit of marking on a plug socket - incredibly dangerous. Can no longer have an extra freezer - so can't raw feed, which makes feeding more expensive. Had to replace the wall socket multiple times and I'm so tired of it.
> 
> His reactivity towards other dogs and people, plus his poor lead manners - makes walking him on my own incredibly difficult. I live in a town, there are lots of other dogs and always people around and I don't own my own car to take him anywhere remote.
> 
> I don't think I'm the right person for him to do his best and achieve his potential.


Just ref the plug socket, if he can't be kept away from it, could you maybe replace it with a waterproof one designed for outdoors. Not beautiful, but safe.


----------



## ShibaPup

DanWalkersmum said:


> Sorry to hear this from the posts you make it's obvious how much he means to you.
> For the socket thing is there something you can put in front of it for now to isolate it, or tape a plastic box or somthing over it temporarily? You sound thoroughly fed up (sending hugs and positive energy).


Unfortunately the socket is directly next to some electrical trunking and next to the door frame - so it makes covering it really difficult.



Teddy-dog said:


> I'm so sorry you're feeling like this  I'm sure you can work things out with him but i understand the difficulties. It's clear how much he means to you though!
> Also, when you say 'achieve his potential' are you talking in terms of training/reactiveness or showing? If the latter, remember dogs don't care about their potential or whatever breeding they have or anything. They just care their needs are met and they have a safe, loving home


Both really but mainly in terms of his training and reactivity - I'm tired of being blamed and feeling like I've failed in a serious way. He is from good, well known dogs within the breed so as soon as I say I'm dealing with reactivity, people say it's because I didn't sort it quickly enough and he shouldn't be shy or reactive.



Linda Weasel said:


> Just ref the plug socket, if he can't be kept away from it, could you maybe replace it with a waterproof one designed for outdoors. Not beautiful, but safe.


As I mentioned earlier - it's awkwardly placed. Right next to a door frame and electrical trunking so there isn't a gap to fit an outdoor socket. That was my first go to after replacing the socket the first time but couldn't find anything to fit.

I rent so I can't have it removed either.


----------



## Boxer123

ShibaPup said:


> Unfortunately the socket is directly next to some electrical trunking and next to the door frame - so it makes covering it really difficult.
> 
> Both really but mainly in terms of his training and reactivity - I'm tired of being blamed and feeling like I've failed in a serious way. He is from good, well known dogs within the breed so as soon as I say I'm dealing with reactivity, people say it's because I didn't sort it quickly enough and he shouldn't be shy or reactive.
> 
> As I mentioned earlier - it's awkwardly placed. Right next to a door frame and electrical trunking so there isn't a gap to fit an outdoor socket. That was my first go to after replacing the socket the first time but couldn't find anything to fit.
> 
> I rent so I can't have it removed either.


I do get it I've had similar comments that it's my fault. It sounds like you haven't found a trainer your comfortable with that's important.

I know deep down that part of Loki's problems are my fault. I lack confidence and skill I guess. Hell if he were living with @O2.2 he'd probably be recalling beautifully or eaten by a bear  however I'm prepared to work on things on my failings and I think that puts me in front of lots of other owners.

What I'm trying to say is if your worried and upset it means you care. I don't know your situation it may be re homing is an option. I know I would have regretted it though because I think loki is that dog for me.

He's improving we are not there but getting there. He might have ended up with someone more skilled or with someone who didn't let him on the furniture for a cuddle or didn't understand his little quirks. He might have been rehomed multiple times because he's a PITA. Try looking at what you are doing rather than your failings.


----------



## ShibaPup

Boxer123 said:


> I do get it I've had similar comments that it's my fault. It sounds like you haven't found a trainer your comfortable with that's important.
> 
> I know deep down that part of Loki's problems are my fault. I lack confidence and skill I guess. Hell if he were living with @O2.2 he'd probably be recalling beautifully or eaten by a bear  however I'm prepared to work on things on my failings and I think that puts me in front of lots of other owners.
> 
> What I'm trying to say is if your worried and upset it means you care. I don't know your situation it may be re homing is an option. I know I would have regretted it though because I think loki is that dog for me.
> 
> He's improving we are not there but getting there. He might have ended up with someone more skilled or with someone who didn't let him on the furniture for a cuddle or didn't understand his little quirks. He might have been rehomed multiple times because he's a PITA. Try looking at what you are doing rather than your failings.


I met up with Sairy and her work partner for a training session - I found it helpful, they're both lovely and had Zazu's interests at heart which I loved. Gave me lots of tools to use but it's his unpredictability.

We went to a recall and leash manners workshop - it was more to get Zazu in an environment working around other dogs and other than the manic barking entering as all the dogs were barking. He did settle, focused on the training. Then after Zazu being ok around the trainer's presence, he approached the trainer and sniffed her hand, she stroked his muzzle and suddenly he decided to bark at her.

Zazu isn't truely fear reactive with dogs - he can initially be shy with people but I think it's more uncertainty than actual fear. Trouble is I live in a heavily Muslim area so Zazu barks at them and understandably the people react but sometimes fairly extremely, as in running away or hiding behind things. Which only makes Zazu react more. Sometimes I think he is just being a knob and trying to see what people or other dogs do if he barks at them.

It's the moments we are out and he loses his brain reacting that I don't know what to do - he is over threshold, food cannot get him back or I've ran out. I'm just holding on to him and hoping the other person moves away - hoping the ground will swallow me up, it's embarrassing. Then I still have to walk him home knowing anything tiny could now trigger him.


----------



## Boxer123

ShibaPup said:


> I met up with Sairy and her work partner for a training session - I found it helpful, they're both lovely and had Zazu's interests at heart which I loved. Gave me lots of tools to use but it's his unpredictability.
> 
> We went to a recall and leash manners workshop - it was more to get Zazu in an environment working around other dogs and other than the manic barking entering as all the dogs were barking. He did settle, focused on the training. Then after Zazu being ok around the trainer's presence, he approached the trainer and sniffed her hand, she stroked his muzzle and suddenly he decided to bark at her.
> 
> Zazu isn't truely fear reactive with dogs - he can initially be shy with people but I think it's more uncertainty than actual fear. Trouble is I live in a heavily Muslim area so Zazu barks at them and understandably the people react but sometimes fairly extremely, as in running away or hiding behind things. Which only makes Zazu react more. Sometimes I think he is just being a knob and trying to see what people or other dogs do if he barks at them.
> 
> It's the moments we are out and he loses his brain reacting that I don't know what to do - he is over threshold, food cannot get him back or I've ran out. I'm just holding on to him and hoping the other person moves away - hoping the ground will swallow me up, it's embarrassing. Then I still have to walk him home knowing anything tiny could now trigger him.


I get embarrassment I really do not a week goes by without Loki embarrassing me this week an elderly women looked at him through her car window and he went nuts. The unpredictability as well some days he's great others he's trying to eat OAPs.

I'm not saying you definitely shouldn't rehome I know it's a decision you wouldn't take lightly. I'm just saying it gets easier. It also takes time. I couldn't get loki to eat outside so gave up until it was pointed out I needed to teach him to do this. It took 6 weeks to get him to eat sliced beef in an empty field but now I have another tool.

I have a high Viz and lead cover that says Dog in Training. So if we go out somewhere busy folk know I'm trying it's less embarrassing.

Early mornings are your friend I turf Loki's little butt out of bed at 5am and we have the world to ourselves for a while.

How old is Zazu now ? Can you run with him ? Loki is more focused in canicross mode. I wonder if @SusieRainbow can he'll with scent marking I believe Bobby did the same.

Don't be afraid to use the forum expertise it's helped me so much. Sox also went through a reactive douche phase I've almost forgotten that he's so easy going now.


----------



## Teddy-dog

ShibaPup said:


> Both really but mainly in terms of his training and reactivity - I'm tired of being blamed and feeling like I've failed in a serious way. He is from good, well known dogs within the breed so as soon as I say I'm dealing with reactivity, people say it's because I didn't sort it quickly enough and he shouldn't be shy or reactive.


oh no you haven't failed! That can't be helping how you feel at all  I agree with @Boxer123 it does get easier. Teddy is a lot less reactive now but I remember the embarrassing moments where he'd kick off at a dog and not calm down and it was so frustrating! Sometimes it's hard to see the wood from the trees. We can offer advice here, and many will to help you but we also know you would never rehome him lightly, it's such a tough decision.

for the marking, have you tried using a belly band with him? Teddy had to wear one at my parents when we first got him as he used to mark in their conservatory


----------



## Lurcherlad

Finally, the wild daffodils are flowering on one of our favourite walks, so I scattered Jack's ashes there this morning.










Had a little cry


----------



## 1507601

Lurcherlad said:


> Finally, the wild daffodils are flowering on one of our favourite walks, so I scattered Jack's ashes there this morning.
> 
> View attachment 485435
> 
> 
> Had a little cry


Pretty place... *hugs*


----------



## Boxer123

Lurcherlad said:


> Finally, the wild daffodils are flowering on one of our favourite walks, so I scattered Jack's ashes there this morning.
> 
> View attachment 485435
> 
> 
> Had a little cry


Perfect spot for him sending hugs.


----------



## SusieRainbow

Lurcherlad said:


> Finally, the wild daffodils are flowering on one of our favourite walks, so I scattered Jack's ashes there this morning.
> 
> View attachment 485435
> 
> 
> Had a little cry


What a lovely spot!
Were there any squirrels about?


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Lurcherlad said:


> Finally, the wild daffodils are flowering on one of our favourite walks, so I scattered Jack's ashes there this morning.
> 
> View attachment 485435
> 
> 
> Had a little cry


So did I, what a lovely spot.


----------



## Lurcherlad

SusieRainbow said:


> What a lovely spot!
> Were there any squirrels about?


Not that I spotted today, but usually


----------



## Canine K9

Do you think someone is comfy using me as a pillow


----------



## Oof

Today I casually asked dh if he'd consider another dog.
In the past he always said no, so tbh I said it on purpose to annoy him
Anyway, he said YES. 
I'm not seriously considering it, but I'd be interested to hear from anyone who adopted a second dog when they already have a reactive (but improving constantly) dog-iffy, dog?


----------



## Boxer123

Oof said:


> Today I casually asked dh if he'd consider another dog.
> In the past he always said no, so tbh I said it on purpose to annoy him
> Anyway, he said YES.
> I'm not seriously considering it, but I'd be interested to hear from anyone who adopted a second dog when they already have a reactive (but improving constantly) dog-iffy, dog?


I think it's manageable as long as you can walk/train separately to make sure they don't pick up bad habits. Would you go rescue or puppy ?


----------



## Sarah H

Oof said:


> Today I casually asked dh if he'd consider another dog.
> In the past he always said no, so tbh I said it on purpose to annoy him
> Anyway, he said YES.
> I'm not seriously considering it, but I'd be interested to hear from anyone who adopted a second dog when they already have a reactive (but improving constantly) dog-iffy, dog?


Yes I've introduced various dogs (and helped others) when the current dog isn't the most dog friendly. It just takes time and effort. Don't rush things and ideally do some scent swapping before you introduce so they have some positive association with the other dog already. Lots of gates and crates, leads and muzzles if needed, and neutral ground at first if possible.


----------



## O2.0

@ShibaPup I'm so sorry you're feeling stressed about Zazu.

I would suggest taking a quiet moment to reflect. Is it that *you* really believe that you're not a good owner for Zazu, or is it that you're letting negative and unkind people get in to your head? If no one were telling you you're doing it wrong, would you still feel the way you do? 
I think you may find some answers there.

Do you remember how much you doubted yourself with Lily? And what a lovely dog she has turned in to? Maybe look up some of your old Lily threads, you've gotten through this before


----------



## Lurcherlad

Update on the 2 surviving young abandoned pups my sister found.

3rd Feb …



















…. the other day …










Doing really well now


----------



## Oof

Boxer123 said:


> I think it's manageable as long as you can walk/train separately to make sure they don't pick up bad habits. Would you go rescue or puppy ?


I'd look at rescues first, maybe the staff would be able to help find a good match? Not too bothered in terms of an adult or pup though.



Sarah H said:


> Yes I've introduced various dogs (and helped others) when the current dog isn't the most dog friendly. It just takes time and effort. Don't rush things and ideally do some scent swapping before you introduce so they have some positive association with the other dog already. Lots of gates and crates, leads and muzzles if needed, and neutral ground at first if possible.


Thanks for the advice. Had multiple dogs when I was a kid but I had no involvement in that. I think he'd get on with a girl. I'll have to read up on it and test the water a bit more with dh :Hilarious
In your opinion - were the reactive dogs affected by the second dog? Did it make any changes (bad or good) to behaviour?


----------



## O2.0

Lurcherlad said:


> Update on the 2 surviving young abandoned pups my sister found.
> 
> 3rd Feb …
> 
> View attachment 485458
> 
> 
> View attachment 485459
> 
> 
> …. the other day …
> 
> View attachment 485457
> 
> 
> Doing really well now


Oh how wonderful is this update?! Please tell your sister well done! What a happy


----------



## Lurcherlad

Oof said:


> I'd look at rescues first, maybe the staff would be able to help find a good match? Not too bothered in terms of an adult or pup though.
> 
> Thanks for the advice. Had multiple dogs when I was a kid but I had no involvement in that. I think he'd get on with a girl. I'll have to read up on it and test the water a bit more with dh :Hilarious
> In your opinion - were the reactive dogs affected by the second dog? Did it make any changes (bad or good) to behaviour?


Not quite the same, but Jack became BFF to a friend's FA greyhound who wouldn't tolerate other dogs at all.

She fell totally for him, accepted him in her home and garden … even for 2 1/2 weeks when he and I stayed there to look after her while friends went away.

He, likewise, was 100% happy to share his home with her when she came over for a few hours.

Her reactivity out walking certainly reduced when she had Jack with her and it never rubbed off on Jack … he remained his calm, laid back self and was happy to play stooge 

I really think it just depends on the dogs.


----------



## rottiemum

Lurcherlad said:


> Not quite the same, but Jack became BFF to a friend's FA greyhound who wouldn't tolerate other dogs at all.
> 
> She fell totally for him, accepted him in her home and garden … even for 2 1/2 weeks when he and I stayed there to look after her while friends went away.
> 
> He, likewise, was 100% happy to share his home with her when she came over for a few hours.
> 
> Her reactivity out walking certainly reduced when she had Jack with her and it never rubbed off on Jack … he remained his calm, laid back self and was happy to play stooge
> 
> I really think it just depends on the dogs.


We had kind of the opposite with Dougie. 
He hated other dogs (hate is not too strong a word here). Though he was better with black dogs of a similar size to him. 
Introduced him to our friend's older rottie cross and they completely hit it off! She adored him and he was happy for her to be in his house, even shared the sofa with her.
And I think she gave him confidence when they walked together. 
So I'd say it does depend on the dog.
Sadly they are both gone now, but their friendship was lovely.


----------



## rottiemum

Had a visitor to the house on Sat. My husband had been out with his friend (the one who owned the rottie cross), and they came in for a few minutes. 
Chase has met him a few times. 
He didn't jump on him! And he was just really good. Friend came in and sat on the sofa, Chase went over and said hello, brought him his rope, had some belly rubs.
Quite pleased with that!


----------



## edinoodle

Hope everyone had a good weekend! I took Bumble mantrailing and he was a superstar, although very over excited and barky! Only baby trails but he was growing in confidence. The other dogs were beautiful, a staffie, wire haired visla and boxer, and really good at it!


----------



## O2.0

Penny would like to lodge a complaint. 
First off, the weather has been ridiculously cold and she had started getting excited about Spring only to have the rug ripped out from under her when we woke up to well below zero temps over the weekend. Not cool. 
Then she found some lovely poop out helping me and OH clear some trails and rolled all in it so had to have a bath. 
Did I mention it has been cold? 
She got BATHED! In the COLD! 
And then to make matters worse, I blowdried her butt to try and help her dry off more and warm her up. 
The blowdrying was horrifying but also kind of warm so she wasn't sure if she should enjoy it or not. And then she was FLUFFY! She is not a fluffy dog. She is a stinky swamprat who needs tropical temps to thrive. 
The injustice of it all!!


----------



## Linda Weasel

edinoodle said:


> Hope everyone had a good weekend! I took Bumble mantrailing and he was a superstar, although very over excited and barky! Only baby trails but he was growing in confidence. The other dogs were beautiful, a staffie, wire haired visla and boxer, and really good at it!
> 
> View attachment 485481


I did my first Mantrailing on Sunday.
I had a good and interesting day learning something new, but I felt that maybe Tod had to spend quit a lot of time in the car, while other dogs worked.
Is that usual does anybody know??


----------



## MissKittyKat

Linda Weasel said:


> I did my first Mantrailing on Sunday.
> I had a good and interesting day learning something new, but I felt that maybe Tod had to spend quit a lot of time in the car, while other dogs worked.
> Is that usual does anybody know??


Looks like everyone has been out mantrailing at the weekend. We had our 4th session and it's finally starting to click for the Labrador with no brain cells!

Yes the car time is usual. I was worried about this but it has really help Woody to process and I think help with the learning. He is super in the car though and will just chill.

Our groups are never bigger than 6 dogs so I guess group size makes a difference.

I'm doing a dusk session in April, really looking forward to that one. When we canicross in the dark Woody seems to have his senses turned up!


----------



## MissKittyKat




----------



## Teddy-dog

Oooh I am jealous of all the mantrailing! I have actually found someone nearish by and may have slightly more disposable income soon so I might start teddy to regular sessions as he loved the intro courses we’ve done. He does like to howl in the van though but usually settles down once he’s done something :Hilarious

At the moment we do agility and trick class on weekday evenings so will see if I can fit it in! I’d love to though! I meant to give up trick class when agility came back after covid but never did so I just keep adding to the pot :Hilarious


----------



## Boxer123

Sox is in the dog house. I don’t have a big house and it’s crooked so no stair gates. The boys have always eaten in the kitchen together no issues, no food fights. Loki needs to eat a big meal before bed or he pukes. 

The last week sox has been refusing his food but eye balling Loki’s. So loki has come in the living room with me. Tonight sox just sat staring at him so he wouldn’t eat until I hand fed Loki like a baby bird.


----------



## Oof

Lurcherlad said:


> Not quite the same, but Jack became BFF to a friend's FA greyhound who wouldn't tolerate other dogs at all.
> 
> She fell totally for him, accepted him in her home and garden … even for 2 1/2 weeks when he and I stayed there to look after her while friends went away.
> 
> He, likewise, was 100% happy to share his home with her when she came over for a few hours.
> 
> Her reactivity out walking certainly reduced when she had Jack with her and it never rubbed off on Jack … he remained his calm, laid back self and was happy to play stooge
> 
> I really think it just depends on the dogs.


Aww that's really nice that your friend's dog made a friend - it must've been a happy moment for you and your friend too.

Not that I'm hoping another dog would become a babysitter for Finn, but if good behaviour as you mentioned, rubbed off on him, it wouldn't go amiss. Although it could go the other way as @Boxer123 said :Hilarious...


----------



## Boxer123

Oof said:


> Aww that's really nice that your friend's dog made a friend - it must've been a happy moment for you and your friend too.
> 
> Not that I'm hoping another dog would become a babysitter for Finn, but if good behaviour as you mentioned, rubbed off on him, it wouldn't go amiss. Although it could go the other way as @Boxer123 said :Hilarious...


Sox does get carried away with Loki's nonsense.


----------



## Oof

Boxer123 said:


> Sox does get carried away with Loki's nonsense.


Yeah the thought of two of them... 

Speaking of weird dogs lol, does anyone else's dogs bury things underneath invisible dirt?

Last year, I was letting Finn eat bones in the garden when the weather was nice, and even though it's been 7 months since he last did it, he still whines to go out when he's given chews/bones. I wouldn't let him out today, so he started burying it.

he did the 'invisible dirt' thing, grabbed a teatowel to put over it, buried it underneath shoes etc. Anyway, hes got a really sore nose now - he's taken skin off it.


----------



## Oof

He looks like he has a clown nose


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Oof said:


> He looks like he has a clown nose
> View attachment 485521


That looks sore, bless him, needs a bit of paw balm or something

Yes Dan does this with chew sticks etc, he'll walk round the house carrying the stick crying and whining until he finds a place to hide it, usually in my bed or behind a sofa cushion.  I don't buy them for him now cos he never eats them, . He does like a rice bone with a bit of wet food in both ends and never buries them.


----------



## edinoodle

Linda Weasel said:


> I did my first Mantrailing on Sunday.
> I had a good and interesting day learning something new, but I felt that maybe Tod had to spend quit a lot of time in the car, while other dogs worked.
> Is that usual does anybody know??


I have a similar experience to @MissKittyKat  With Bramble (who has been a few times and is now on longer trails) she seems to spend a good proportion of the session trailing, but with Bumble because it was only his second session most of his time was spent in the car but it was good for him to learn to settle and process what he'd just been doing. The group sizes differ from 3-8 dogs and we have one dog at a time, one person being the misper, then the dog and handler team with the instructor and then at least 1 person with cars keeping an eye on all the dogs. We do 4 trails in a sesson, 2 at a time but it does end up being quite a long day. I think I was out 3.5 hours on Sunday with 4 dogs trailing


----------



## Oof

DanWalkersmum said:


> That looks sore, bless him, needs a bit of paw balm or something
> 
> Yes Dan does this with chew sticks etc, he'll walk round the house carrying the stick crying and whining until he finds a place to hide it, usually in my bed or behind a sofa cushion.  I don't buy them for him now cos he never eats them, . He does like a rice bone with a bit of wet food in both ends and never buries them.


What paw balm would you recommend? I've never used any before because I don't know where to start with it. It is sore, it has blister-like puss coming out of it.
Oh god chews in the bed/sofa is the WORST! Especially when you sit on them. I'm glad my dog isn't the only weirdo


----------



## Dog Walker Woman

Have you got any turmeric ?
You could dust that on it or mix with honey to a paste but maybe more likely to lick off then.(won't be harmful if swallowed anyway)


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Oof said:


> What paw balm would you recommend? I've never used any before because I don't know where to start with it. It is sore, it has blister-like puss coming out of it.
> Oh god chews in the bed/sofa is the WORST! Especially when you sit on them. I'm glad my dog isn't the only weirdo


Oh dear maybe something a bit more medicated then if it has blistered, no experience of that sorry. I use a paw and nose balm in a black tube from PAH, no idea what's in it, just rub it into his paws throughout the winter and dab a bit on the end of his nose (he is very pampered .....)


----------



## Oof

Dog Walker Woman said:


> Have you got any turmeric ?
> You could dust that on it or mix with honey to a paste but maybe more likely to lick off then.(won't be harmful if swallowed anyway)


For Finn's nose?

I usually have both of them, but of course i have none today :Banghead



DanWalkersmum said:


> Oh dear maybe something a bit more medicated then if it has blistered, no experience of that sorry. I use a paw and nose balm in a black tube from PAH, no idea what's in it, just rub it into his paws throughout the winter and dab a bit on the end of his nose (he is very pampered .....)


Haha aww. I'll have a look in the shop next time I'm there as it won't hurt to have some about anyway


----------



## Dog Walker Woman

'For Finn's nose?'
Yes, for his nose, both are anti inflammatory antiseptic etc and speed the healing process so good to keep handy for any wound first aid


----------



## catz4m8z

2 instances recently really made me think KEEP YOUR DOG ON A LEAD! near roads.

One was spotting somebody coming out of a housing estate across the road from me with a doberman and walking it off lead next to the busy road to the park directly opposite me....when there is a direct footpath route through the estate that comes out at the park!:Facepalm

Second was this morning and a man standing in front of his house with the most adorable little chihuahua. It was running up to all the kids on their way to school for fuss and came over to me too wagging its tail and being super friendly, I was in love!:Shy 
However this tiny dog was off lead on the pavement, next to a busy road during rush hour traffic. At one point it nearly ran into the road and honestly a driver may not even have seen it.:Banghead

just.....people:Shifty


----------



## Teddy-dog

catz4m8z said:


> 2 instances recently really made me think KEEP YOUR DOG ON A LEAD! near roads.
> 
> One was spotting somebody coming out of a housing estate across the road from me with a doberman and walking it off lead next to the busy road to the park directly opposite me....when there is a direct footpath route through the estate that comes out at the park!:Facepalm
> 
> Second was this morning and a man standing in front of his house with the most adorable little chihuahua. It was running up to all the kids on their way to school for fuss and came over to me too wagging its tail and being super friendly, I was in love!:Shy
> However this tiny dog was off lead on the pavement, next to a busy road during rush hour traffic. At one point it nearly ran into the road and honestly a driver may not even have seen it.:Banghead
> 
> just.....people:Shifty


This is one of my biggest bug bears!! Why can you not walk your dog on a lead near a road??? Do people think it makes them look good? Even if I was 100% certain Ted wouldn't run off I still wouldn't take the chance!!

I saw someone the other day, I was leaving the driveway to the yard where I keep the horses, it's a country lane (well it's pretty close to the towns but country lane is the best way to describe it!). Windy, 60mph speed limit but really shouldn't be, no pavement etc and there was a guy walking his spaniel offlead on it. I was shocked. The dog was heeling on his outside but still… I noticed he kept nudging it slightly to keep it from getting infront of him. Blows my mind….


----------



## Oof

Teddy-dog said:


> This is one of my biggest bug bears!! Why can you not walk your dog on a lead near a road??? Do people think it makes them look good? Even if I was 100% certain Ted wouldn't run off I still wouldn't take the chance!!
> 
> I saw someone the other day, I was leaving the driveway to the yard where I keep the horses, it's a country lane (well it's pretty close to the towns but country lane is the best way to describe it!). Windy, 60mph speed limit but really shouldn't be, no pavement etc and there was a guy walking his spaniel offlead on it. I was shocked. The dog was heeling on his outside but still… I noticed he kept nudging it slightly to keep it from getting infront of him. Blows my mind….


^^ i seen a similar situation to this. 
Country road, luckily I slowed down because it was a BLIND bend, and a woman with a dog happily strolling in the road dog zigzagging about. I can't comprehend it


----------



## catz4m8z

Oof said:


> Country road,


No country roads round here...its all either regular streets or busy main roads. Ive lost count of the times Ive seen somebody with a dog (who I just know they would claim to be perfectly safe and well behaved off lead) wandering next to the owner but stopping, lagging behind, running in front. All surrounded by distractions and with cars zooming by right next to them.

Doesnt surprise me though. I once got into an argument with a lady whose dog ran across the road to me and she refused to believe that it was illegal for a dog to be off lead on a public street.:Wideyed:Rage


----------



## rottiemum

I saw a dog chase 3 deer this afternoon. 
We were walking in a field by my house, in our estate (lots of green space and woodland here). Out the corner of my eye I saw movement. Deer bolted out of the woods on our side, followed by some small dog I'd never seen before, straight across the road and across the other field into woods on the other side. The dog stopped at those woods, turned around and legged it back across the road and into the woods again. Going so fast I couldn't even tell what breed. 
No one was shouting for it to come back but I imagine there was an owner in there somewhere oblivious to what just happened.  Just lucky there were no cars.
Some really go too fast in here and it can be busy at that time.
Chase and I just stood there and watched.


----------



## Oof

catz4m8z said:


> No country roads round here...its all either regular streets or busy main roads. Ive lost count of the times Ive seen somebody with a dog (who I just know they would claim to be perfectly safe and well behaved off lead) wandering next to the owner but stopping, lagging behind, running in front. All surrounded by distractions and with cars zooming by right next to them.
> 
> Doesnt surprise me though. I once got into an argument with a lady whose dog ran across the road to me and she refused to believe that it was illegal for a dog to be off lead on a public street.:Wideyed:Rage


I live near the city (country road was when I was venturing to a farm haha), and there's plenty of dogs trotting about off lead.
There's a 'famous' dog that's in the city centre and will lie in the busy walkway outside a cafe. Whenever someone stops to say hello to her, she lunges at them (should note, she isnt homeless, her owner just takes her with him whenever he goes to this place). She also wanders wherever she wants, herding wheelchairs/mobility scooters etc. She's a nuisance


----------



## Oof

This week has been really good so far in terms of silliness on walks.

On Monday evening went out for a walk and two different groups of people headed our way and got very close (F loathes one of the men) - he didn't even lift his head. Whatever he was sniffing on the ground was waaaaay more important!

There was also a man out in his garden. F saw him, *started* to get huffy but responded instantly to a cue and ended up walking past him again without incident.

Was also fine today - we were out when the local school had a break time and he usually gets skittish due to the noise, but nope! Not this time!

Bit of a boast post, but I'm very happy. It's taken a lot of time and a lot of work, but it's paying off


----------



## Mojo83

Oof said:


> This week has been really good so far in terms of silliness on walks.
> 
> On Monday evening went out for a walk and two different groups of people headed our way and got very close (F loathes one of the men) - he didn't even lift his head. Whatever he was sniffing on the ground was waaaaay more important!
> 
> There was also a man out in his garden. F saw him, *started* to get huffy but responded instantly to a cue and ended up walking past him again without incident.
> 
> Was also fine today - we were out when the local school had a break time and he usually gets skittish due to the noise, but nope! Not this time!
> 
> Bit of a boast post, but I'm very happy. It's taken a lot of time and a lot of work, but it's paying off


Sounds like you should be pretty proud of yourself and F for all the hard work!


----------



## Teddy-dog

Sorry not dog related but didn't know where to post.

My kingsnake passed away today  I fed them all this morning and they were all fine, acting normal and then an hour later he was gone  not sure what happened, can only thing it must have been some sort of organ failure with it being so soon after eating, like the stress of eating caused something to fail. I feel awful, he was only 9 years old and I know they can live double that so I keep questioning if I did something wrong or could I have done more. He has lived the same way for years so I don't know. I also keep getting this sudden fear that he's not actually gone gone and he's suffering but I'm sure he is gone it's just a fear as they're reptiles so obviously different to a dead mammal that would be cold and stiff.

R.I.P Gizmo. You were a feisty boy but a completely sweetie too.


----------



## Sarah H

Teddy-dog said:


> Sorry not dog related but didn't know where to post.
> 
> My kingsnake passed away today  I fed them all this morning and they were all fine, acting normal and then an hour later he was gone  not sure what happened, can only thing it must have been some sort of organ failure with it being so soon after eating, like the stress of eating caused something to fail. I feel awful, he was only 9 years old and I know they can live double that so I keep questioning if I did something wrong or could I have done more. He has lived the same way for years so I don't know. I also keep getting this sudden fear that he's not actually gone gone and he's suffering but I'm sure he is gone it's just a fear as they're reptiles so obviously different to a dead mammal that would be cold and stiff.
> 
> R.I.P Gizmo. You were a feisty boy but a completely sweetie too.
> 
> View attachment 485581
> View attachment 485588
> View attachment 485589
> View attachment 485590
> View attachment 485591
> View attachment 485592


Oh I'm so sorry. Please don't beat yourself up about it. The 'what ifs' and 'maybes' won't help (although it's hard not to think about them). Acknowledge the thought and then move on to another thought or feeling if you can. It is likely there was nothing you could have done; reptiles are so good at hiding pain and disease. Take care and allow yourself to grieve.


----------



## Teddy-dog

Sarah H said:


> Oh I'm so sorry. Please don't beat yourself up about it. The 'what ifs' and 'maybes' won't help (although it's hard not to think about them). Acknowledge the thought and then move on to another thought or feeling if you can. It is likely there was nothing you could have done; reptiles are so good at hiding pain and disease. Take care and allow yourself to grieve.


Thank you. He was always such an inquisitive and lively and active thing it was such a shock.


----------



## O2.0

Oh @Teddy-dog I'm so sorry 
What a lovely snake, I didn't realize kingsnakes came in different colors, we have them around here, but they're always black with white bellies or markings. And yes, they are lovely snakes!


----------



## Oof

Teddy-dog said:


> Sorry not dog related but didn't know where to post.
> 
> My kingsnake passed away today  I fed them all this morning and they were all fine, acting normal and then an hour later he was gone  not sure what happened, can only thing it must have been some sort of organ failure with it being so soon after eating, like the stress of eating caused something to fail. I feel awful, he was only 9 years old and I know they can live double that so I keep questioning if I did something wrong or could I have done more. He has lived the same way for years so I don't know. I also keep getting this sudden fear that he's not actually gone gone and he's suffering but I'm sure he is gone it's just a fear as they're reptiles so obviously different to a dead mammal that would be cold and stiff.
> 
> R.I.P Gizmo. You were a feisty boy but a completely sweetie too.
> 
> View attachment 485581
> View attachment 485588
> View attachment 485589
> View attachment 485590
> View attachment 485591
> View attachment 485592


Sorry to hear this


----------



## Oof

Mojo83 said:


> Sounds like you should be pretty proud of yourself and F for all the hard work!


Thank you! Yeah, now I've bragged he'll probably do something daft to make me question everything. I'll be whinging about him tomorrow


----------



## Mojo83

Teddy-dog I'm sorry to hear that 
He was very beautiful


----------



## Kaily

What a beautiful snake, I'm sorry @Teddy-dog. He looks like he had a charmed life with you.


----------



## Lurcherlad

What a shock @Teddy-dog.

He was beautiful.

Is it worth getting a vet to check with a stethoscope to set your mind at rest?

So sorry for your loss


----------



## Teddy-dog

O2.0 said:


> Oh @Teddy-dog I'm so sorry
> What a lovely snake, I didn't realize kingsnakes came in different colors, we have them around here, but they're always black with white bellies or markings. And yes, they are lovely snakes!


Thank you. I think probably the pet trade are to blame for the bright colours (though he did get lighter as he got older, he was bright red when he was a worm). But I think the are naturally reddy (his type of kingsnake) but probably been selectively bred to make them more red.



Oof said:


> Sorry to hear this





Mojo83 said:


> Teddy-dog I'm sorry to hear that
> He was very beautiful


thank you



Kaily said:


> What a beautiful snake, I'm sorry @Teddy-dog. He looks like he had a charmed life with you.


thank you, I did try my best for him


----------



## Teddy-dog

Lurcherlad said:


> What a shock @Teddy-dog.
> 
> He was beautiful.
> 
> Is it worth getting a vet to check with a stethoscope to set your mind at rest?
> 
> So sorry for your loss


Thank you. I did think that yesterday. When I found him I was just popping home between dog walks and I thought oh no what if he's still slightly alive. I moved him to his warmer side but he wasn't responsive so I didn't think so. But all day i thought, if I come back and see any sign that he could still be alive I'll take him straight to the vet but I couldn't see any signs, I think it was just my brain worrying. Checked him yesterday evening a lot and he's definitely gone


----------



## Lurcherlad




----------



## ECT

So sorry to hear about your snake @Teddy-dog 
He was such a beautiful snake

Be kind to yourself x


----------



## lullabydream

Teddy-dog said:


> Sorry not dog related but didn't know where to post.
> 
> My kingsnake passed away today  I fed them all this morning and they were all fine, acting normal and then an hour later he was gone  not sure what happened, can only thing it must have been some sort of organ failure with it being so soon after eating, like the stress of eating caused something to fail. I feel awful, he was only 9 years old and I know they can live double that so I keep questioning if I did something wrong or could I have done more. He has lived the same way for years so I don't know. I also keep getting this sudden fear that he's not actually gone gone and he's suffering but I'm sure he is gone it's just a fear as they're reptiles so obviously different to a dead mammal that would be cold and stiff.
> 
> R.I.P Gizmo. You were a feisty boy but a completely sweetie too.
> 
> View attachment 485581
> View attachment 485588
> View attachment 485589
> View attachment 485590
> View attachment 485591
> View attachment 485592


Sorry for your loss.
I was gutted and went through what ifs when my hognose died too soon.

Hugs to you!

Run free Gizmo or rather slither!


----------



## Nonnie

Met up with a dog he hasnt seen for almost 4 years now. He obviously remembered her and we went for a nice (ish, as Ned couldnt go off lead and there was a lot of them trying to play and zoom which means my arm and shoulder took a battering) 2 hour walk. He snapped a couple of times over food (acceptable to me and also my fault) and one time she kept running at him making a weird guttural sound and snapping at his face, and he slammed her into the ground (again, acceptable to me) and then they went back to being fine.

2022-03-17_02-32-27 by Ned Ster, on Flickr

Saw a few other dogs, one of which had a barking fit at him and he didnt bat an eyelid.


----------



## Boxer123

Sorry to read that @Teddy-dog. I hope your ok.


----------



## Teddy-dog

ECT said:


> So sorry to hear about your snake @Teddy-dog
> He was such a beautiful snake
> 
> Be kind to yourself x





lullabydream said:


> Sorry for your loss.
> I was gutted and went through what ifs when my hognose died too soon.
> 
> Hugs to you!
> 
> Run free Gizmo or rather slither!





Boxer123 said:


> Sorry to read that @Teddy-dog. I hope your ok.


Thank you. We are going to bury him in the garden this evening with his little rock to mark the place. I got that from a beach in wales for him when I got him. 
I'm sure he's having fun in snakey heaven at the all you can eat buffet


----------



## Teddy-dog

On a happier note.

Ted dashed off after a squirrel today in the woods. When he'd stopped, I didn't recall him as I wasn't 100% sure if he would come back, so instead I called 'this way' as it's not really a recall cue just a, I'm going in another direction cue, and he came dashing back to us! Super pleased with him!


----------



## O2.0

Teddy-dog said:


> On a happier note.
> 
> Ted dashed off after a squirrel today in the woods. When he'd stopped, I didn't recall him as I wasn't 100% sure if he would come back, so instead I called 'this way' as it's not really a recall cue just a, I'm going in another direction cue, and he came dashing back to us! Super pleased with him!
> 
> View attachment 485631


He's going to be the dog who teaches you all the recall tricks  
Next thing you know you'll be teaching recall to all sorts of different dogs! 
I love it!


----------



## Boxer123

Today's musings..,

Do I set up a separate Instagram account solely devoted to Loki's chops because they are to much.


----------



## Linda Weasel

I couldn’t have a Boxer. I’d be wanting to squish their faces all day, and they’d eventually get seriously peeved at me.


----------



## Boxer123

Linda Weasel said:


> I couldn't have a Boxer. I'd be wanting to squish their faces all day, and they'd eventually get seriously peeved at me.


That's what I'm like, Loki's chops are especially squishy. Lucky he likes a squishing.


----------



## Teddy-dog

O2.0 said:


> He's going to be the dog who teaches you all the recall tricks
> Next thing you know you'll be teaching recall to all sorts of different dogs!
> I love it!



He has taught me so much already! I had some experience with prey driven dogs (the whippets) before him but they always cared where you were. I'd never had a dog that literally would just be like 'you're boring I'm off to do my own fun chasing'. Or one that wouldn't even focus on your for one second when he thought there were squirrels about. Definitely a learning curve!


----------



## Mojo83

Boxer123 said:


> Today's musings..,
> 
> Do I set up a separate Instagram account solely devoted to Loki's chops because they are to much.
> View attachment 485632
> View attachment 485633


Yes! Yes you should  I love boxers, there's just something about them that always makes me smile


----------



## PawsOnMe

So sorry for your loss TeddyDog, He was a gorgeous snake!



Boxer123 said:


> Today's musings..,
> 
> Do I set up a separate Instagram account solely devoted to Loki's chops because they are to much.
> View attachment 485632
> View attachment 485633


That white spot of fur above his nose looks like the perfect kissy spot!


----------



## Boxer123

Mojo83 said:


> Yes! Yes you should  I love boxers, there's just something about them that always makes me smile


It might be this....


----------



## Mojo83

Boxer123 said:


> It might be this....
> 
> View attachment 485652


Oh my gosh that made me laugh:Hilarious So true!


----------



## catz4m8z

Yet another chapter of 'how to be a bad dog owner' today.:Bag

I took Alf and Heidi out for a walk this morning, got back ready to take Adam and Hannah and....no Hannah.:Wideyed
Turns out Id locked the back door without checking and left her in the garden!:Nailbiting
I was so worried she'd be waiting by the backdoor all sad and upset but nope, she was sitting in the sun having a good ol' sunbathe and for all I know didnt even realiese Id left the house!!LOL:Hilarious


----------



## Boxer123

catz4m8z said:


> Yet another chapter of 'how to be a bad dog owner' today.:Bag
> 
> I took Alf and Heidi out for a walk this morning, got back ready to take Adam and Hannah and....no Hannah.:Wideyed
> Turns out Id locked the back door without checking and left her in the garden!:Nailbiting
> I was so worried she'd be waiting by the backdoor all sad and upset but nope, she was sitting in the sun having a good ol' sunbathe and for all I know didnt even realiese Id left the house!!LOL:Hilarious


I did that to lily once locked her out by accident. It wasn't long but it was raining and dark. She was so happy to see me I felt so guilty.


----------



## Boxer123

My loki has been a bit tired today I think we did to much yesterday. He's having a big rest now.


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Had a lovely morning at Clumber park, had to take off me coat it was so warm! Dan enjoyed watching the birds on the water, they were noisy today, must be the beginning of mating season. He even managed to get through the gardens without catching a squirrel thank goodness (there were quite a few darting about). First picnic this year too.


----------



## Oof

After bragging about how good Finn has been on walks, I am now eating my words.

He's recovered from tiredness and is now rolling on cortisol so the last two days have been horrible. 

He's been a space cadet with training in the house, he's been playing 'chase me' with paper/shoes... basically been trolling everyone.

:Meh (not sure what this emoji is MEANT to be but it feels apt for my mood right now)


----------



## Boxer123

Oof said:


> After bragging about how good Finn has been on walks, I am now eating my words.
> 
> He's recovered from tiredness and is now rolling on cortisol so the last two days have been horrible.
> 
> He's been a space cadet with training in the house, he's been playing 'chase me' with paper/shoes... basically been trolling everyone.
> 
> :Meh (not sure what this emoji is MEANT to be but it feels apt for my mood right now)


I was out with Loki today thinking how beautifully he was walking down the road. Walking to heel, not lunging at motorbikes, loose lead. This has been a while now. On the way back he nearly pulled me in front of a car when a motorbike came past. They can't be good always loki says it's not fun.


----------



## Oof

Boxer123 said:


> I was out with Loki today thinking how beautifully he was walking down the road. Walking to heel, not lunging at motorbikes, loose lead. This has been a while now. On the way back he nearly pulled me in front of a car when a motorbike came past. They can't be good always loki says it's not fun.


That isn't fun, are you alright?

Now that you've said that it makes a lot of sense - they're obviously doing it on purpose to help keep our training skills fresh. Bless em


----------



## Boxer123

Oof said:


> That isn't fun, are you alright?
> 
> Now that you've said that it makes a lot of sense - they're obviously doing it on purpose to help keep our training skills fresh. Bless em


I'm fine I'm used to it so have the reflexes of a cat and the strength of an Ox  lucky I get to drop him off then go out with Sox and hold my head high.


----------



## Lyracollie

Good lord I forgot how much work puppies are. 
Looking after an 8 month old Labrador and she's lovely aside from the leg humping, constant pestering of poor little Pippa and retrieving random articles of clothing. 

Never realised how nice it is to have two easily settled older dogs who I can trust with my socks! 
Her and Lyra did get into a little spat earlier so I've had to remove all of the dog toys, it wasn't anything major just a lot of slobbering and Lyra's in a right mood now.


----------



## LittleFox

My poor Kenzie isn't feeling so good tonight. She vomited up her dinner, twice, and was just really uncomfortable, whining. Unfortunately she's on ABs which she had with her dinner, so I don't know if she kept it down or not.

She's been with me literally all day and she hasn't eaten anything strange. She's still alert and has settled down so hopefully she'll be ok now. I don't fancy Saturday-night vet bills!


----------



## Lurcherlad

Hope Kenzie settled and is feeling a bit better @LittleFox


----------



## Boxer123

Poor Mckenzie I hope she is on the mend @LittleFox.


----------



## LittleFox

Lurcherlad said:


> Hope Kenzie settled and is feeling a bit better @LittleFox





Boxer123 said:


> Poor Mckenzie I hope she is on the mend @LittleFox.


Thank you. She's settled down with just the odd bit of lip licking so I think she'll be ok. So strange though! Elliot can be a bit 'sicky', but not Kenz.


----------



## Boxer123

LittleFox said:


> Thank you. She's settled down with just the odd bit of lip licking so I think she'll be ok. So strange though! Elliot can be a bit 'sicky', but not Kenz.


Maybe a little bug ?


----------



## SbanR

@Magyarmum any more news about your pup?


----------



## Magyarmum

SbanR said:


> @Magyarmum any more news about your pup?


Sorry I forgot to give an update. There were only two puppies left, a boy and a girl, the others had already been sent to new owners. The two left were reserved, but I was told if the prospective owners changed their minds then the little boy was mine.

Unfortunately for me they didn't so I'm still Pei -less!


----------



## Happy Paws2

Magyarmum said:


> Sorry I forgot to give an update. There were only two puppies left, a boy and a girl, the others had already been sent to new owners. The two left were reserved, but I was told if the prospective owners changed their minds then the little boy was mine.
> 
> Unfortunately for me they didn't so I'm still Pei -less!


Oh that's a shame.


----------



## SbanR

Magyarmum said:


> Sorry I forgot to give an update. There were only two puppies left, a boy and a girl, the others had already been sent to new owners. The two left were reserved, but I was told if the prospective owners changed their minds then the little boy was mine.
> 
> Unfortunately for me they didn't so I'm still Pei -less!


I'm sorry you've been disappointed


----------



## Mojo83

So we've just been on our first walk with her new harness and longline and I'm really happy! I think I handled it pretty well considering how clumsy and uncoordinated I can be  she seemed to really enjoy the freedom and it has alleviated some of the guilt I feel about her not being able to be let off. Her recall started off great and then declined around a year old. The beagle is strong in this one! Anyway we worked on recall quite successfully and also wait. I'm pretty pleased


----------



## Boxer123

Mojo83 said:


> So we've just been on our first walk with her new harness and longline and I'm really happy! I think I handled it pretty well considering how clumsy and uncoordinated I can be  she seemed to really enjoy the freedom and it has alleviated some of the guilt I feel about her not being able to be let off. Her recall started off great and then declined around a year old. The beagle is strong in this one! Anyway we worked on recall quite successfully and also wait. I'm pretty pleased


She looks good  love the harness.


----------



## Oof

I went on the DogsTrust website today to see which dog's were advertised (just curious), and wish I hadn't- I want to rehome them all. Especially the one's that have been there a while


----------



## Mojo83

Boxer123 said:


> She looks good  love the harness.


Thanks! Yes I'm really pleased with the harness, it's the first one she can't wriggle out of. Not sure how impressed she is to be honest


----------



## Mojo83

Oof said:


> I went on the DogsTrust website today to see which dog's were advertised (just curious), and wish I hadn't- I want to rehome them all. Especially the one's that have been there a while


I do that and don't know why I do it to myself its heart breaking seeing so many needing homes


----------



## Oof

Mojo83 said:


> I do that and don't know why I do it to myself its heart breaking seeing so many needing homes


Yeah and there's multiples of the same breed. Seems like people have had problems with gsds and huskies, and lots of lurchers.


----------



## Mojo83

Oof said:


> Yeah and there's multiples of the same breed. Seems like people have had problems with gsds and huskies, and lots of lurchers.


Yes there always seems to be a certain 'breed of the moment'. Used to be lurcher and staffs in my area. Id love a lurcher or staff but not in the position to have one really


----------



## LinznMilly

LittleFox said:


> My poor Kenzie isn't feeling so good tonight. She vomited up her dinner, twice, and was just really uncomfortable, whining. Unfortunately she's on ABs which she had with her dinner, so I don't know if she kept it down or not.
> 
> She's been with me literally all day and she hasn't eaten anything strange. She's still alert and has settled down so hopefully she'll be ok now. I don't fancy Saturday-night vet bills!


Oh no, poor Ken's. . Hope it's just a bug and she'll feel better in the morning. .



Magyarmum said:


> Sorry I forgot to give an update. There were only two puppies left, a boy and a girl, the others had already been sent to new owners. The two left were reserved, but I was told if the prospective owners changed their minds then the little boy was mine.
> 
> Unfortunately for me they didn't so I'm still Pei -less!


Sorry you're still Pei-less @Magyarmum .



Mojo83 said:


> So we've just been on our first walk with her new harness and longline and I'm really happy! I think I handled it pretty well considering how clumsy and uncoordinated I can be  she seemed to really enjoy the freedom and it has alleviated some of the guilt I feel about her not being able to be let off. Her recall started off great and then declined around a year old. The beagle is strong in this one! Anyway we worked on recall quite successfully and also wait. I'm pretty pleased


Well done. . Yes, I know that guilt feeling, with Milly. 

What am I going to do with this girl?  :Hilarious


----------



## Mojo83

What am I going to do with this girl?  :Hilarious
View attachment 485746
View attachment 485747
[/QUOTE]
Oh dear! :Hilarious


----------



## LittleFox

LinznMilly said:


> Oh no, poor Ken's. . Hope it's just a bug and she'll feel better in the morning. .


Thanks, She was fine overnight, although I only gave her a tiny bit of food at bedtime and therefore at 5pm her tummy grumbling woke me up! So had to run to the kitchen for kibble before the hunger pukes started!

She's just had her breaky so hopefully she'll keep it down.


----------



## LinznMilly

Mojo83 said:


> What am I going to do with this girl?  :Hilarious
> View attachment 485746
> View attachment 485747


Oh dear! :Hilarious[/QUOTE]

It got better. She almost completely disappeared at one point;









But when I suggested last walkers, she turned into Non-Stick Honey 









Teflon Honey.  :Wacky



LittleFox said:


> Thanks, She was fine overnight, although I only gave her a tiny bit of food at bedtime and therefore at 5pm her tummy grumbling woke me up! So had to run to the kitchen for kibble before the hunger pukes started!
> 
> She's just had her breaky so hopefully she'll keep it down.


Glad to hear she was back to normal.


----------



## Squeeze

Look at that face and tell me he doesn't still love going out for "walks"


----------



## O2.0

Mojo83 said:


> So we've just been on our first walk with her new harness and longline and I'm really happy! I think I handled it pretty well considering how clumsy and uncoordinated I can be  she seemed to really enjoy the freedom and it has alleviated some of the guilt I feel about her not being able to be let off. Her recall started off great and then declined around a year old. The beagle is strong in this one! Anyway we worked on recall quite successfully and also wait. I'm pretty pleased


Oh lovely harness! Tell me more!


----------



## Boxer123

Suns out so are boxers!

Sometimes I think Sox doesn't want to live with me and loki anymore  he does not look impressed in this photo.










Bit happier here ...


----------



## Oof

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 485830
> Suns out so are boxers!
> 
> Sometimes I think Sox doesn't want to live with me and loki anymore  he does not look impressed in this photo.
> 
> View attachment 485831
> 
> 
> Bit happier here ...
> 
> View attachment 485832


Sox looks like he's accidentally photobombed someone's picture but it's too late to move out the way


----------



## Boxer123

Oof said:


> Sox looks like he's accidentally photobombed someone's picture but it's too late to move out the way


 That's his 'I'm with stupid face' 
He loves loki really.


----------



## O2.0

I posted on another thread how unrealistic some recall training demos are. 
So in the spirit of run your dog, not your mouth, I got this gem today out working in the woods. (You can see I have a pitchfork I'm walking out to where I was clearing some trails.)






And this was just for fun 'cause she's a goofball


----------



## Mojo83

O2.0 said:


> Oh lovely harness! Tell me more!


Thanks I'm really happy I've found one she can't escape! She apparently is not, she doesn't like putting it on but she's hated all the harnesses she's had. Her recall was really good on the long line but I'm under no illusions she's not aware she's still attached


----------



## O2.0

Mojo83 said:


> Thanks I'm really happy I've found one she can't escape! She apparently is not, she doesn't like putting it on but she's hated all the harnesses she's had. Her recall was really good on the long line but I'm under no illusions she's not aware she's still attached


Where did you get the harness from, I like the construction!


----------



## Happy Paws2

Boxer123 said:


> That's his 'I'm with stupid face'
> He loves loki really.
> 
> View attachment 485833


I love that picture they look so content together.


----------



## Mojo83

O2.0 said:


> Where did you get the harness from, I like the construction!


From Pets at home, relatively cheap. It only adjusts round her ribcage but the shoulder straps seem to fit her odd shape well. I like that it comes down lower round her body


----------



## Arny

Tilly threw up this morning. She was so good she went to a piece of wrapping paper I had left on the floor so easy clean up!
Yay for me being a slob.


----------



## Nonnie

Ned found a dead Dormouse today.

Ive never seen one before, and probably wont again. 

He also didnt kick off at a 'she just wants to say' labrador. I was blocking a lot, but i thought he would grumble or bark, but he just stiffened and was clearly not happy, but handled it better than i thought. Still at only 5 incidents.

I then got the blame for having treats.


----------



## Beth78

Whisp is getting hungry and is listening out for the D word (dinner).









Does your dog(s) have any extra special words ?


----------



## Oof

Beth78 said:


> Whisp is getting hungry and is listening out for the D word (dinner).
> View attachment 485861
> 
> 
> Does your dog(s) have any extra special words ?


Those ears! Whisp is gorgeous.

"Fridge", "snack", "outside" guarantee movement from Finn. Me too tbh


----------



## catz4m8z

Left Alfie to his own devices too long in the garden today....now there is a hole at the bottom of the fence!:Wideyed
I swear he is channeling OTT terrier vibes half the time. The other 3 were chilling in the house meanwhile Alf is trying to dig to the next county coz he thought he heard something in the bushes.
:Shifty


----------



## Boxer123

Beth78 said:


> Whisp is getting hungry and is listening out for the D word (dinner).
> View attachment 485861
> 
> 
> Does your dog(s) have any extra special words ?


Sox - cheese, dinner, walkies, turkey

Loki- ball ! He also thinks when I say goodbye on teams meetings it's playtime so if I finish a meeting and have to go into another I just wave goodbye now so he doesn't know.


----------



## Emlar

We did a 5k sponsored dog walk on the weekend! Rufus very much enjoyed himself. And the bonus was.... he was super tired for the rest of the day!


----------



## Boxer123

Emlar said:


> We did a 5k sponsored dog walk on the weekend! Rufus very much enjoyed himself. And the bonus was.... he was super tired for the rest of the day!
> View attachment 485868


Well done Rufus you look like a good boy.


----------



## Mojo83

Beth78 said:


> Does your dog(s) have any extra special words ?


Cheese, biscuits, dinner, nanny, and her doggy friends names! 
Whisp beautiful by the way


----------



## Emlar

Boxer123 said:


> Well done Rufus you look like a good boy.


Looks can be deceiving... :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## LittleFox

Well I think this sums up the difference between my two dogs.

Me: sitting on the floor of the living room, putting together a piece of kit-set furniture. 

Elliot: comes and lays down quietly beside me straight away.

McKenzie: ignores me for a while, then comes over and steals a screw and tries to run away with it


----------



## 1507601

I'm looking to get a longer lead for Zhia so she can have more slack in areas that aren't right by the road. Her current one is 5ft long - what would be a good length to get, that isn't a long line? I don't like retractable leads; it'll be a rope one.


----------



## Magyarmum

Lucy2020 said:


> I'm looking to get a longer lead for Zhia so she can have more slack in areas that aren't right by the road. Her current one is 5ft long - what would be a good length to get, that isn't a long line? I don't like retractable leads; it'll be a rope one.


I have the Julius K9 double ended leads for my two and love them because they're so versatile. They're 7.87 feet long. Expensive but well worth it.

https://julius-k9.co.uk/colour-grayr-super-grip-double-leash-thick-adjustable-length.html


----------



## Mojo83

Lucy2020 said:


> I'm looking to get a longer lead for Zhia so she can have more slack in areas that aren't right by the road. Her current one is 5ft long - what would be a good length to get, that isn't a long line? I don't like retractable leads; it'll be a rope one.


I found this one quite good, sturdy and comes in 2 lengths
Hope link works! 
https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B093BTSV3B?psc=1&ref=ppx_pop_mob_b_asin_title


----------



## Boxer123

Magyarmum said:


> I have the Julius K9 double ended leads for my two and love them because they're so versatile. They're 7.87 feet long. Expensive but well worth it.
> 
> https://julius-k9.co.uk/colour-grayr-super-grip-double-leash-thick-adjustable-length.html
> 
> View attachment 485879


I like the look of that.


----------



## Dog Walker Woman

Boxer123 said:


> I like the look of that.


Tuff Stuff do a similar one but cheaper.
https://www.tuffstuff-ltd.co.uk/double-hook-lead-25mm-x-180cm-1

Sorry just realized it is much shorter !


----------



## rottiemum

Chase got to go to the enclosed field on Saturday. Chased his ball for ages and was knackered after. So was I...my OH booted one of the balls into the space between our field and the next one, about a 6 foot fenced area between each field (there are 3). Luckily (or not) he's done this before and we know how to get in there (padlocked gate with same code as the field), so I spent a while trudging up there (it's a long field) finding his ball. Lol

Yesterday he met a 2 year old cockerpoo who was lovely but soooo hyper. The guy said they were waiting for a place in a training class so I told him where we go in case they have any spaces.
Saw his poodle friend this morning, so calm by comparison to the cross. But she says he barks all the time when left!
Chase really is pretty good when I think of some people's problems...:Hilarious

Oh, and I've noticed his eyes don't shine when you shine light on him in the dark.
Is that weird? I've never seen a dog who's eyes don't shine?


----------



## Magyarmum

I bought Grisha a big ball yesterday! It lasted precisely 30 seconds before he punctured it with his teeth!

Ah well!

A couple of photos from our walks. Everything still a murky brown here and not a glimmer of green to be seen yet!


----------



## O2.0

rottiemum said:


> Oh, and I've noticed his eyes don't shine when you shine light on him in the dark.
> Is that weird? I've never seen a dog who's eyes don't shine?


Vampire dog? Can you see him in the mirror?  
I think it has something to do with pupil size maybe? IDK...


----------



## rottiemum

O2.0 said:


> Vampire dog? Can you see him in the mirror?
> I think it has something to do with pupil size maybe? IDK...


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious

He's just a weirdo!


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Magyarmum said:


> I bought Grisha a big ball yesterday! It lasted precisely 30 seconds before he punctured it with his teeth!
> 
> Ah well!
> 
> A couple of photos from our walks. Everything still a murky brown here and not a glimmer of green to be seen yet!
> View attachment 485901
> 
> View attachment 485900


it looks fairly dry though


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Just had a bit of a nightmare outing with Dan. Thought we'd go to the ponds for a change, just got halfway round and there was what sounded like a firework in the distance, his tail went down and no amount of cajoling could persuade him to go further, he pulled like a train (which he never does) back to the car, panting very stressed. We just came home. Is it the time of year for farmers to use bird scarers? I can't think what else it could have been. Got home an doused his cushion with pet remedy and he seems more settled.


----------



## Boxer123

DanWalkersmum said:


> Just had a bit of a nightmare outing with Dan. Thought we'd go to the ponds for a change, just got halfway round and there was what sounded like a firework in the distance, his tail went down and no amount of cajoling could persuade him to go further, he pulled like a train (which he never does) back to the car, panting very stressed. We just came home. Is it the time of year for farmers to use bird scarers? I can't think what else it could have been. Got home an doused his cushion with pet remedy and he seems more settled.


Poor Dan I hope he's feeling better. We have a lot going off by us lucky it doesn't bother boxers but does make me jump.


----------



## MissKittyKat

DanWalkersmum said:


> Just had a bit of a nightmare outing with Dan. Thought we'd go to the ponds for a change, just got halfway round and there was what sounded like a firework in the distance, his tail went down and no amount of cajoling could persuade him to go further, he pulled like a train (which he never does) back to the car, panting very stressed. We just came home. Is it the time of year for farmers to use bird scarers? I can't think what else it could have been. Got home an doused his cushion with pet remedy and he seems more settled.


We have lots of the bird scarers going off near to where I am, luckily Woody does not care one bit!


----------



## MissKittyKat

Gorgeous evening walk x


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Boxer123 said:


> Poor Dan I hope he's feeling better. We have a lot going off by us lucky it doesn't bother boxers but does make me jump.


funny thing is I've not noticed them before...


MissKittyKat said:


> We have lots of the bird scarers going off near to where I am, luckily Woody does not care one bit!


it's funny we live close to the railway, and passing trains are quite noisy, that's never bothered him, I suppose it's because he's used to it?


MissKittyKat said:


> Gorgeous evening walk x
> View attachment 485918
> View attachment 485919


Lovely pics. It's been a lovely day, nice that the days are getting longer, we love the spring/summer evening walks, best part of the day by far.


----------



## O2.0

Aw poor Dan! Hope he settles soon


----------



## Boxer123

Do you ever think your dog isn't firing on all cylinders?


----------



## Emlar

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 485932
> Do you ever think your dog isn't firing on all cylinders?












All the time....:Hilarious


----------



## Teddy-dog

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 485932
> Do you ever think your dog isn't firing on all cylinders?





Emlar said:


> View attachment 485937
> 
> 
> All the time....:Hilarious


:Hilarious:Hilarious

Yes!!


----------



## Boxer123

Sox photo bombing us again..


----------



## Oof

I was going to take Finn to the woods tomorrow morning, but now I'm doubting whether to do it or not.
Even if we don't come across other people/dogs, he finds the entire experience exciting and goes waaaay over threshold for at least the first half of the walk (pulls, refuses treats, switches off etc). 
I feel like I'm in a bit of a catch 22; I don't want him to get like that BUT he'll never habitualise to it if I don't ever take him.
What would you do? And am I being selfish for taking him?


----------



## Boxer123

Oof said:


> I was going to take Finn to the woods tomorrow morning, but now I'm doubting whether to do it or not.
> Even if we don't come across other people/dogs, he finds the entire experience exciting and goes waaaay over threshold for at least the first half of the walk (pulls, refuses treats, switches off etc).
> I feel like I'm in a bit of a catch 22; I don't want him to get like that BUT he'll never habitualise to it if I don't ever take him.
> What would you do? And am I being selfish for taking him?


Can you take him for a short time so he doesn't get to over threshold ? Then build up and make it more regular? This is what we did on a busy lunch time walk started with 15 minutes then went further.


----------



## Oof

Boxer123 said:


> Can you take him for a short time so he doesn't get to over threshold ? Then build up and make it more regular? This is what we did on a busy lunch time walk started with 15 minutes then went further.


He's over threshold as soon as he gets out the car  once we're in the woods I don't think it'd matter if we were there for 15 mins or an hour, he only tends to calm down heading back to the car. And I think that's because he's tired himself out.

The only place we can go where he manages to stay calm is around a crappy green outside our house. Can't really go further than that on foot because of all the traffic.


----------



## Teddy-dog

Oof said:


> I was going to take Finn to the woods tomorrow morning, but now I'm doubting whether to do it or not.
> Even if we don't come across other people/dogs, he finds the entire experience exciting and goes waaaay over threshold for at least the first half of the walk (pulls, refuses treats, switches off etc).
> I feel like I'm in a bit of a catch 22; I don't want him to get like that BUT he'll never habitualise to it if I don't ever take him.
> What would you do? And am I being selfish for taking him?


Will he eat treats off the ground? Teddy used to be like this any time he was in woodland. I still took him but tried to keep things short. He would usually take a few treats off the ground if i told him to sniff them out so I used to do that to break his focus and get him to chill a bit (though if he saw a squirrel all was lost)


----------



## Boxer123

Oof said:


> He's over threshold as soon as he gets out the car  once we're in the woods I don't think it'd matter if we were there for 15 mins or an hour, he only tends to calm down heading back to the car. And I think that's because he's tired himself out.
> 
> The only place we can go where he manages to stay calm is around a crappy green outside our house. Can't really go further than that on foot because of all the traffic.


I think you should go otherwise he won't get used to it but keep it short. Try and do some sniffy stuff like @Teddy-dog suggested.


----------



## Oof

Teddy-dog said:


> Will he eat treats off the ground? Teddy used to be like this any time he was in woodland. I still took him but tried to keep things short. He would usually take a few treats off the ground if i told him to sniff them out so I used to do that to break his focus and get him to chill a bit (though if he saw a squirrel all was lost)


Nope, he's pretty much a lost cause haha. He won't take them from my hand/off the floor... he pretty much goes feral lol, just switches off. 
Towards the end of the walk he'll sometimes eat.

He's like that on our normal walks actually - for the first lap he rarely takes food but he does listen, doesn't drag me along. It's almost like he wants to suss things out first, pee on everything, then he can relax more and eat food


----------



## Emlar

Rufus is like this at new places. Can you just mooch about in the same spot for a but until he starts to calm as he's used to that one bit, and then start to walk? If that makes sense? You might be there a long time, but the actual walk part could be pretty short then.


----------



## Oof

Emlar said:


> Rufus is like this at new places. Can you just mooch about in the same spot for a but until he starts to calm as he's used to that one bit, and then start to walk? If that makes sense? You might be there a long time, but the actual walk part could be pretty short then.


Yeah it makes sense. I have set out with the intent of trying that and somehow got pulled along by him lol. I'm too soft and he'll start whinging to move and I'll go along with it :Bag


----------



## Emlar

Oof said:


> Yeah it makes sense. I have set out with the intent of trying that and somehow got pulled along by him lol. I'm too soft and he'll start whinging to move and I'll go along with it :Bag


Ha, don't worry! It's always easy to give advice on somewhere like here, but in practice I find it always goes out the window or I forget what I 'should' be doing until afterwards :Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Mojo83

Oof said:


> I was going to take Finn to the woods tomorrow morning, but now I'm doubting whether to do it or not.
> Even if we don't come across other people/dogs, he finds the entire experience exciting and goes waaaay over threshold for at least the first half of the walk (pulls, refuses treats, switches off etc).
> I feel like I'm in a bit of a catch 22; I don't want him to get like that BUT he'll never habitualise to it if I don't ever take him.
> What would you do? And am I being selfish for taking him?


I don't have any useful advice, sorry! But did want to say I don't think you're selfish, I think you obviously care for him and want to help him. Hope it goes well whatever you decide


----------



## Oof

Mojo83 said:


> I don't have any useful advice, sorry! But did want to say I don't think you're selfish, I think you obviously care for him and want to help him. Hope it goes well whatever you decide


Thank you haha. I'll risk it and take him, I'll *try* and slow him down a bit and not stay as long.


----------



## Oof

The walk in the woods went well!
As soon as we got there, an off-lead husky (husky! Off lead! Wow) accosted us. Used my back as a spring board, growled at Finn, but Finn was alright. He weren't comfortable, looked at me for help but he didn't have a go back. When the owner finally acknowledged us she told me that Finn is obviously fine with other dogs 
We were there for 45mins although we didn't go far. He was more attentive today, it was really nice. 
Didn't take food treats because I cba to cut them up this morning, but he did have a play with a special donut toy . I did take lots of photos but since this:








Is the best one, I won't inflict anymore on everyone :Hilarious


----------



## Emlar

Glad you had a better time! Sometimes I forget why we're there really and try and get going with walking, but actually for the dog, staying put and exploring the environment fully can be just as tiring and stimulating! And means that they can be a bit calmer as they've given it all a good sniff :Hilarious


----------



## Boxer123

Oof said:


> The walk in the woods went well!
> As soon as we got there, an off-lead husky (husky! Off lead! Wow) accosted us. Used my back as a spring board, growled at Finn, but Finn was alright. He weren't comfortable, looked at me for help but he didn't have a go back. When the owner finally acknowledged us she told me that Finn is obviously fine with other dogs
> We were there for 45mins although we didn't go far. He was more attentive today, it was really nice.
> Didn't take food treats because I cba to cut them up this morning, but he did have a play with a special donut toy . I did take lots of photos but since this:
> View attachment 485952
> 
> Is the best one, I won't inflict anymore on everyone :Hilarious


Well done Finn I'm glad he had fun sorry about the numpty.

We had an incident this morning. There is a 10km route we go on through the woods then a country estate. It's great because it's quiet, loads of space and dogs need to be on lead in the estate. There is one very thin path which is short and I've never seen another dog.

Today we were running down it when I spotted an off lead spaniel. It started trotting towards us. At which point loki did his fainting goat impression and went flat on the floor. Owner was struggling to recall so I threw Loki's ball dog followed it back to owner. (This works great folks with reactive dogs)

Owner moved into a passing place so we could go past. At this point me and loki disagree about what we saw. I thought the dog looked like this....










but loki swears it looked like this...










So he kicked off which was embarrassing but he calmed quickly had some kisses and cuddles and the rest of our run was lovely.


----------



## Oof

Boxer123 said:


> Well done Finn I'm glad he had fun sorry about the numpty.
> 
> We had an incident this morning. There is a 10km route we go on through the woods then a country estate. It's great because it's quiet, loads of space and dogs need to be on lead in the estate. There is one very thin path which is short and I've never seen another dog.
> 
> Today we were running down it when I spotted an off lead spaniel. It started trotting towards us. At which point loki did his fainting goat impression and went flat on the floor. Owner was struggling to recall so I threw Loki's ball dog followed it back to owner. (This works great folks with reactive dogs)
> 
> Owner moved into a passing place so we could go past. At this point me and loki disagree about what we saw. I thought the dog looked like this....
> 
> View attachment 485958
> 
> 
> but loki swears it looked like this...
> 
> View attachment 485959
> 
> 
> So he kicked off which was embarrassing but he calmed quickly had some kisses and cuddles and the rest of our run was lovely.


You know the tennis ball thing? Has Loki ever tried to chase after it too? And do you get the ball back from the owner?


----------



## Boxer123

Oof said:


> You know the tennis ball thing? Has Loki ever tried to chase after it too? And do you get the ball back from the owner?


No Loki doesn't chase it he's to busy flat on the floor. I mostly get the ball back. I also carry food to do the same thing if they get really close but try the ball first.


----------



## Boxer123

Loki when a dog runs at him....


----------



## Oof

Boxer123 said:


> Loki when a dog runs at him....
> 
> View attachment 485982


I'd never heard of that ^^ 
Learn something new everyday


----------



## Boxer123

Oof said:


> I'd never heard of that ^^
> Learn something new everyday


.

Watch some videos they are so funny ! And they really remind me of loki. (I shouldn't laugh at him)


----------



## Oof

Boxer123 said:


> .
> 
> Watch some videos they are so funny ! And they really remind me of loki. (I shouldn't laugh at him)


I will haha. Poor Loki though, do you think it's fear based? Or he just gets so overwhelmed he just drops?


----------



## Boxer123

Oof said:


> I will haha. Poor Loki though, do you think it's fear based? Or he just gets so overwhelmed he just drops?


I wish I knew. Unlike Sox he's never been attacked or really had a negative experience. His reactivity started after his operation.

He's always gone into a play bow if dogs run over even as a pup. He will now react as we walk past. I think it's part frustration but also nervousness.


----------



## Oof

Boxer123 said:


> I wish I knew. Unlike Sox he's never been attacked or really had a negative experience. His reactivity started after his operation.
> 
> He's always gone into a play bow if dogs run over even as a pup. He will now react as we walk past. I think it's part frustration but also nervousness.


Wow I've never heard of that before. And he does that regardless of the other dog? Like gender or size doesn't matter? Sorry for all the questions


----------



## Emlar

Boxer123 said:


> Loki when a dog runs at him....
> 
> View attachment 485982


I'm sorry.... but this really did make me laugh :Hilarious I just have an imagine of Loki with his legs straight in the air squinting out if one eye at the other dog as if to say..."did it work? has it gone yet?!?"


----------



## Boxer123

Oof said:


> Wow I've never heard of that before. And he does that regardless of the other dog? Like gender or size doesn't matter? Sorry for all the questions


If he knows the dog he will go down into a play bow then realise he knows them and spring up happily. If people keep their distance and talk to him and he realises they are nice again he springs up happily.

If a dog runs up to him he just goes flat and stays flat. He will then kick off once they have moved on. If they are at a distance he will sometimes just sit and watch. I guess the flatness is an appeasement signal.


----------



## Boxer123

Emlar said:


> I'm sorry.... but this really did make me laugh :Hilarious I just have an imagine of Loki with his legs straight in the air squinting out if one eye at the other dog as if to say..."did it work? has it gone yet?!?"


He's a lover not a fighter


----------



## ECT

There is a doggy daycare place near to me that has started offering breed specific 'parties'. They have a Rottweiler one coming up in a few months and I'm tempted to sign Thea up for it but, having never done one, I'm a bit worried about what it would be like and/or whether Thea would just act like a complete fool and get banned.
My main concern is, I don't know how Thea will react off-lead with a lot of other rotties of various ages. When she meets other dogs off-lead, she seems to be a bit of a brute. She seems to run into them which I'm sure is not good dog manners. She had a run in with a Frenchie last weekend which got a bit nasty (from the Frenchie) and she now has a small patch of fur missing from her face!

I'm also getting a bit tired of her being a destructive little s***! She got a new bed last week as she obliterated the old one. It was all going fine until Wednesday night when she chewed a small hole in it which I could sew up. Last night/this morning, she has decided to pull her crate cover through the bars and chew a big hole in it! The cover has been on the crate for months and she has never done this! I don't understand why that would suddenly change.

ETA Thea has woken up in full PITA mode! Yet she had more exercise yesterday than normal! Go figure


----------



## Magyarmum

We were supposed to go for a walk round a lake just a couple of miles from the city centre, Unfortunately plans had to be changed because for some reason the boys homan had woken up feeling stiff and had a sore lead holding arm. so for her sake a gentle walk was proposed instead.

The newly renovated Minorite Church gleaming in the sunshine.










The boys posing for photos










Followed with a "mummy" cuddle










Then coffee and cake in Theatre Square










The boys were very good sitting quietly. Gwylim didn't even notice when a young Weimaraner went on a sit down strike the other side of the square (much to his owner's embarrassment) and Grisha stood and stared at it until it finally decided to get up and move off.


----------



## Boxer123

ECT said:


> There is a doggy daycare place near to me that has started offering breed specific 'parties'. They have a Rottweiler one coming up in a few months and I'm tempted to sign Thea up for it but, having never done one, I'm a bit worried about what it would be like and/or whether Thea would just act like a complete fool and get banned.
> My main concern is, I don't know how Thea will react off-lead with a lot of other rotties of various ages. When she meets other dogs off-lead, she seems to be a bit of a brute. She seems to run into them which I'm sure is not good dog manners. She had a run in with a Frenchie last weekend which got a bit nasty (from the Frenchie) and she now has a small patch of fur missing from her face!
> 
> I'm also getting a bit tired of her being a destructive little s***! She got a new bed last week as she obliterated the old one. It was all going fine until Wednesday night when she chewed a small hole in it which I could sew up. Last night/this morning, she has decided to pull her crate cover through the bars and chew a big hole in it! The cover has been on the crate for months and she has never done this! I don't understand why that would suddenly change.
> 
> ETA Thea has woken up in full PITA mode! Yet she had more exercise yesterday than normal! Go figure


I suppose it depends on the number of dogs and how it's run. I would be wary as my two get over the top it could easily go wrong.


----------



## DanWalkersmum

They pose so well, lovely church. That coffee and cake pic has given me a craving, I need coffee, but will have to settle for a biscuit - no cake in , crank up the nespresso machine.


----------



## Linda Weasel

I don’t like doggy ‘parties’ Too much room for error.

One to one, to start with, just seems more controllable.

It depends how many other dogs, and how it’s run, but it’s really hard to watch all of the other dogs, and owners (because you can’t rely on them being sensible) all of the time.


----------



## 1507601

I met a Patterdale Terrier today! She was such a sweet little doggy. Loved attention and stood up on my shoulders and licked my nose  I started looking into them but sounds like they're not a good match with cats.


----------



## ECT

Boxer123 said:


> I suppose it depends on the number of dogs and how it's run. I would be wary as my two get over the top it could easily go wrong.





Linda Weasel said:


> I don't like doggy 'parties' Too much room for error.
> 
> One to one, to start with, just seems more controllable.
> 
> It depends how many other dogs, and how it's run, but it's really hard to watch all of the other dogs, and owners (because you can't rely on them being sensible) all of the time.


After today, I have decided against it. Thea has no manners when meeting other dogs. If she's on lead, she will either try to run passed or if they bark/growl then she acts like a prat and tries to get to them. If she's off-lead, she just runs into them! Especially if they are collie size or bigger - she seems to run full pelt into the side of them. It's so embarrassing and I have no idea how to even start changing it.


----------



## Boxer123

ECT said:


> After today, I have decided against it. Thea has no manners when meeting other dogs. If she's on lead, she will either try to run passed or if they bark/growl then she acts like a prat and tries to get to them. If she's off-lead, she just runs into them! Especially if they are collie size or bigger - she seems to run full pelt into the side of them. It's so embarrassing and I have no idea how to even start changing it.


Do you know anyone with a calm dog she can walk with ? Loki has a spaniel friend who just ignores him. He walks beautifully with her.


----------



## Oof

My Friday night involves setting up a tent in my living room to see what Finn makes of it.
Has anyone been camping with a dog before?


----------



## Mojo83

Oof said:


> My Friday night involves setting up a tent in my living room to see what Finn makes of it.
> Has anyone been camping with a dog before?


We've been camping with dobby a few times. It wasn't as stressful as i thought it would be. Although she did manage to put a hole in the bug net on the tent door


----------



## Arny

Oof said:


> My Friday night involves setting up a tent in my living room to see what Finn makes of it.
> Has anyone been camping with a dog before?


Yes with my old dog, he seemed to recognise the tent as walls so didn't try to get out or anything.


----------



## Arny

ECT said:


> There is a doggy daycare place near to me that has started offering breed specific 'parties'. They have a Rottweiler one coming up in a few months and I'm tempted to sign Thea up for it but, having never done one, I'm a bit worried about what it would be like and/or whether Thea would just act like a complete fool and get banned.
> My main concern is, I don't know how Thea will react off-lead with a lot of other rotties of various ages. When she meets other dogs off-lead, she seems to be a bit of a brute. She seems to run into them which I'm sure is not good dog manners. She had a run in with a Frenchie last weekend which got a bit nasty (from the Frenchie) and she now has a small patch of fur missing from her face!
> 
> I'm also getting a bit tired of her being a destructive little s***! She got a new bed last week as she obliterated the old one. It was all going fine until Wednesday night when she chewed a small hole in it which I could sew up. Last night/this morning, she has decided to pull her crate cover through the bars and chew a big hole in it! The cover has been on the crate for months and she has never done this! I don't understand why that would suddenly change.
> 
> ETA Thea has woken up in full PITA mode! Yet she had more exercise yesterday than normal! Go figure


Do you know how many will be there?
They always seem like a free for all to me so might not be the best but maybe you could go along on your own to get some support? See what rottie behaviour is like and maybe share in the horrible teenage angst?


----------



## LittleFox

Oof said:


> My Friday night involves setting up a tent in my living room to see what Finn makes of it.
> Has anyone been camping with a dog before?


When I did agility with Kenzie we went to the odd show where we camped. Even though it was summer she got very cold during the night and me+dog+sleeping bag = zero sleep! But it was otherwise fine.


----------



## LittleFox

One of our favourite walks is along the river, but we've always been a bit limited as there's not that many places to cross if you want to do a circular walk. There's a few spots with stepping stones and some are shallow enough for Elliot to walk through, but some are too deep (he doesn't swim, just paddles). I've never had any success getting him to cross at these spots - he'd stand on the other bank and bark at me if I crossed and tried to call him over.

But somehow my daycare lady has taught him to cross on the rocks! She's my angel! I think Elliot finds it quite fun now!


----------



## Gibworth

@LittleFox what a brave boy Elliot is!

Despite being half retriever, our dog is not a big fan of getting wet. He's taken more of an interest in lakes and rivers recently though, and this week I managed to persuade him to cross a few stepping stones on our walk. I had to go across before him at first but he gradually got braver each day, until yesterday he stepped across all by himself!


----------



## ECT

Boxer123 said:


> Do you know anyone with a calm dog she can walk with ? Loki has a spaniel friend who just ignores him. He walks beautifully with her.


I don't know anyone. My family are all too far away to help either. Just feel like I'm going around in circles with everything!



Arny said:


> Do you know how many will be there?
> They always seem like a free for all to me so might not be the best but maybe you could go along on your own to get some support? See what rottie behaviour is like and maybe share in the horrible teenage angst?


No idea on numbers but judging from the Dalmatian one they have just had, it could be quite a lot. I think they had about 20 for that one. 
That's an idea. Maybe I will message nearer the time (it's a few months away yet) and ask if that's an option.


----------



## Boxer123

ECT said:


> I don't know anyone. My family are all too far away to help either. Just feel like I'm going around in circles with everything!
> 
> No idea on numbers but judging from the Dalmatian one they have just had, it could be quite a lot. I think they had about 20 for that one.
> That's an idea. Maybe I will message nearer the time (it's a few months away yet) and ask if that's an option.


20  the boxers would not cope at all the level of nonsense would explode. It might be worth you going down though chatting to some owners and finding out if anyone would be interested in doing a 1:1 meet ?


----------



## Emlar

We've been to a couple of things like this with Rufus for Collies. It is chaos! Rufus quite enjoys the chaos, as far as I can tell, and met a collie friend there that we now sometimes go on walks with. But if your dog struggles with lots of other boisterous dogs, I would give it a miss.


----------



## Magyarmum

Our trainer has an "open morning" every Saturday for dogs and their owners which is held in the field next to his house. I've been a couple of times with my two. Grisha was in his element having good dog communication skills, but Gwylim hated every minute and clung to me like a leech. 

I've discussed with our trainer, taking the boys there during the week when there's only his two dogs around, that my two have met on a couple of occasions. It'd be nice for Grisha to play with Xixe his 3 year old Mal mix and for Gwylim to be around Luca, a very mellow 10 year old Australian Collie.


----------



## Magyarmum

Grisha and his new "baby". A soft toy dog nearly as big as he is

He's a very cruel dad cos he leaves his "babies" outside in all weathers!


----------



## Arny

LittleFox said:


> One of our favourite walks is along the river, but we've always been a bit limited as there's not that many places to cross if you want to do a circular walk. There's a few spots with stepping stones and some are shallow enough for Elliot to walk through, but some are too deep (he doesn't swim, just paddles). I've never had any success getting him to cross at these spots - he'd stand on the other bank and bark at me if I crossed and tried to call him over.
> 
> But somehow my daycare lady has taught him to cross on the rocks! She's my angel! I think Elliot finds it quite fun now!
> 
> View attachment 486063
> View attachment 486065


Great pictures.


----------



## Oof

Mojo83 said:


> We've been camping with dobby a few times. It wasn't as stressful as i thought it would be. Although she did manage to put a hole in the bug net on the tent door





Arny said:


> Yes with my old dog, he seemed to recognise the tent as walls so didn't try to get out or anything.





LittleFox said:


> When I did agility with Kenzie we went to the odd show where we camped. Even though it was summer she got very cold during the night and me+dog+sleeping bag = zero sleep! But it was otherwise fine.


I decided to try out camping last night. Put his bed in there and he lay down and went to sleep for a little bit. I kept the doors unzipped incase he panicked. When it was my bedtime he hopped out and slept on the sofa all night. I'm Feeling pretty silly for spending the night in a tent, in the livingroom lmao :Bag :Hilarious


----------



## Magyarmum

Oof said:


> I decided to try out camping last night. Put his bed in there and he lay down and went to sleep for a little bit. I kept the doors unzipped incase he panicked. When it was my bedtime he hopped out and slept on the sofa all night. I'm Feeling pretty silly for spending the night in a tent, in the livingroom lmao :Bag :Hilarious


I've never taken a dog for a camping (tent) holiday, but our dogs always went with us when my parents had a caravan and we stayed on camping sites. The dogs were happy to sleep in the car at night.


----------



## Oof

Magyarmum said:


> I've never taken a dog for a camping (tent) holiday, but our dogs always went with us when my parents had a caravan and we stayed on camping sites. The dogs were happy to sleep in the car at night.


I never considered the car. Apparently Finn's old owners took him camping, so they gave us a stake for leads etc. I think I might do a separate thread on it


----------



## Jason25

Played with the puller rings, now time to chill 

Daisy surprised me yesterday, we were at the secure field yesterday when 2 dogs in the field opposite came running up to the fence and started barking at daisy, she just looked at them, picked up her toy and brang it back to me, she didn't seem fazed by it all. I was so proud she didn't react  if it was a pheasant making bird noises she would of thrown a wobbly and ran back to the car :Hilarious


----------



## Magyarmum

DanWalkersmum said:


> They pose so well, lovely church. That coffee and cake pic has given me a craving, I need coffee, but will have to settle for a biscuit - no cake in , crank up the nespresso machine.


They've just finished renovating the church The two spires were taken down and refurbished with copper then put back on top.

Hungarian cakes are to die for! This one was apple, ginger and walnuts topped with meringue really yummy! Gabor our trainer is a fundi when it comes to coffee and as I also love coffee it's become a ritual for us to treat ourselves after we've finished our walk or training.


----------



## O2.0

Lucy2020 said:


> I met a Patterdale Terrier today! She was such a sweet little doggy. Loved attention and stood up on my shoulders and licked my nose  I started looking into them but sounds like they're not a good match with cats.


Terriers are deceptive, they can be so sweet and cuddly for a dog who enjoys killing things as much as they do 
Patterdales are pretty full-on terriers. Not for the faint of heart!


----------



## O2.0

Speaking of insane terriers....
My running buddy - more like my trip hazard!


----------



## Sarah H

O2.0 said:


> Speaking of insane terriers....
> My running buddy - more like my trip hazard!


Haha problem is she's too darn adorable for you to get mad at for nearly sending your ar$e over t!t :Hilarious


----------



## MissKittyKat

We've had a busy day, walks at the beach in the morning and then pub in the afternoon, where we met mum and daughter retriever x























It's been warm today.


----------



## Boxer123

MissKittyKat said:


> We've had a busy day, walks at the beach in the morning and then pub in the afternoon, where we met mum and daughter retriever x
> View attachment 486155
> View attachment 486157
> View attachment 486159
> 
> 
> It's been warm today.


Woody is such a good boy bless him.


----------



## 1507601

O2.0 said:


> Terriers are deceptive, they can be so sweet and cuddly for a dog who enjoys killing things as much as they do
> Patterdales are pretty full-on terriers. Not for the faint of heart!


I know right, I couldn't imagine it wanting to kill anything! :Hilarious Mind you, ten years old as well. 
They sound awesome, but can't risk having problems with the cats, and I'm also not sure how I'd engage with their desire to hunt without actually doing so.


----------



## Boxer123

It's chilly this morning!


----------



## Kaily

In the garden enjoying the sunshine yesterday. Although they both look a little grumpy!


----------



## rona

Just got back from a holiday in North Wales. Ridiculously hot for walking and I hadn't taken any summer clothes............it being March and all that!!

Luckily, once we were on the tops, there was a cool breeze.
However, on Archie's morning walks 6-9am, it was cool to start with and then rather too warm, so I rolled my joggers up 

Amazed how high he managed to get 
IMG_20220325_075838146_HDR by jenny clifford, on Flickr

He then spent the day lounging with my sister while we walked the hills
IMG_2591 by jenny clifford, on Flickr


----------



## Kaily

A touch of spring


----------



## ECT

Boxer123 said:


> 20  the boxers would not cope at all the level of nonsense would explode. It might be worth you going down though chatting to some owners and finding out if anyone would be interested in doing a 1:1 meet ?


I think this might be the route to go down. I'm going to wait until it's a bit nearer and then contact the place. I'm happy to still pay to attend but it might help me to talk to some other rottie owners. And, like you say, I might be able to arrange a 1:1 with someone mad enough to want to meet my nutter! :Hilarious



Emlar said:


> We've been to a couple of things like this with Rufus for Collies. It is chaos! Rufus quite enjoys the chaos, as far as I can tell, and met a collie friend there that we now sometimes go on walks with. But if your dog struggles with lots of other boisterous dogs, I would give it a miss.


Chaos is Thea's middle name! I think she would be too much for the other dogs as she has no manners at all and I'd rather not be embarrassed by her. I think OH and I are on the same page now so we will be working on her manners. But I'm just going to forget about taking Thea so there is no pressure on her.


----------



## Boxer123

Evening cuddles so good for the soul. It may be controversial but I think every home should have a Loki.


----------



## margy

I'm looking after my daughters friends dog Tilly in May for a week while they go on holiday . I know her and walk her often so hope all goes well and she settles ok. I've said I won't take any payment because its a pleasure to have her. I told a work colleague who I know well. She rang today and asked if I would be interested in dog sitting her friends greyhound at ours for a week, the lady who was going to have it let the owner down. They want to pay us.I've said I will need to walk it first to see how we get along but yes we would do it.Any thoughts? OH is in favour .we have a secure garden with a 6ft fence.


----------



## Boxer123

margy said:


> I'm looking after my daughters friends dog Tilly in May for a week while they go on holiday . I know her and walk her often so hope all goes well and she settles ok. I've said I won't take any payment because its a pleasure to have her. I told a work colleague who I know well. She rang today and asked if I would be interested in dog sitting her friends greyhound at ours for a week, the lady who was going to have it let the owner down. They want to pay us.I've said I will need to walk it first to see how we get along but yes we would do it.Any thoughts? OH is in favour .we have a secure garden with a 6ft fence.


I don't see why not a good idea to spend time together first. Is hubby at home ?


----------



## margy

He's retired so is home all day and to be honest he needs a dog to get him out for excersize.


----------



## Boxer123

margy said:


> He's retired so is home all day and to be honest he needs a dog to get him out for excersize.


 I'm not sure a sofa surfing greyhound will be the best influence for that. I'll send you loki.


----------



## margy

Boxer123 said:


> I'm not sure a sofa surfing greyhound will be the best influence for that. I'll send you loki.


I'd love to have him xx


----------



## rottiemum

ECT said:


> I think this might be the route to go down. I'm going to wait until it's a bit nearer and then contact the place. I'm happy to still pay to attend but it might help me to talk to some other rottie owners. And, like you say, I might be able to arrange a 1:1 with someone mad enough to want to meet my nutter! :Hilarious
> 
> Chaos is Thea's middle name! I think she would be too much for the other dogs as she has no manners at all and I'd rather not be embarrassed by her. I think OH and I are on the same page now so we will be working on her manners. But I'm just going to forget about taking Thea so there is no pressure on her.


I agree I wouldn't take her to what could be a free for all nightmare!
Just a thought, we're on a group on FB for rottie owners in Scotland. They organise meets for group walks, etc. We haven't gotten to go to any yet but they look pretty good. Most dogs seem to be on lead as well. Might find something like that in your area? Also people use it for things like meeting one to one or just a couple at a time.


----------



## rottiemum

On a completely random and non dog related subject...we seem to have a lot of new delivery drivers around here.
Old drivers knew to just leave packages in the porch. Now they are everywhere. Outside behind a plant pot, behind the bins, left with a neighbour (When I was actually here!). I put a sign on the door yesterday saying Please leave packages in porch.
This morning I happened to go out to the bin...and find a package!! No note through the door either. :Banghead


----------



## Oof

rottiemum said:


> On a completely random and non dog related subject...we seem to have a lot of new delivery drivers around here.
> Old drivers knew to just leave packages in the porch. Now they are everywhere. Outside behind a plant pot, behind the bins, left with a neighbour (When I was actually here!). I put a sign on the door yesterday saying Please leave packages in porch.
> This morning I happened to go out to the bin...and find a package!! No note through the door either. :Banghead


I feel your frustration lol. Good delivery people are gold dust.

I went to TK Maxx today - never knew they had a pet section  lots of nice toys and they have my favourite brand of poo bags cheaper than pah

Edit - 'my favourite brand of poo bags' - oh what has my life become :Bag


----------



## Arny

I’ve said before that my neighbour and I share a mutual hatred for each other.
A year ago they bought a dog and he barks at us through the garden hedge (barks at anyone walking by if he’s in the front).
I’m annoyed with myself as I need to plant something in the hedge but worried that my neighbour thinks I’m purposely there to wind the dog up.
You don’t even need to be near the hedge to set him off anyway. Just being in our garden seems to do that.
I just couldn’t bring myself to do it while they’re there so I’ll go out when it’s raining in the hopes they’re not.


----------



## Oof

Arny said:


> I've said before that my neighbour and I share a mutual hatred for each other.
> A year ago they bought a dog and he barks at us through the garden hedge (barks at anyone walking by if he's in the front).
> I'm annoyed with myself as I need to plant something in the hedge but worried that my neighbour thinks I'm purposely there to wind the dog up.
> You don't even need to be near the hedge to set him off anyway. Just being in our garden seems to do that.
> I just couldn't bring myself to do it while they're there so I'll go out when it's raining in the hopes they're not.


Is there anyway you could knock their door and let them know you're going to do something to the hedge on a particular day? Maybe they could keep their dog in? (I've not read anything about the problems with your neighbours, so sorry if this is a stupid thing to suggest)


----------



## Arny

Oof said:


> Is there anyway you could knock their door and let them know you're going to do something to the hedge on a particular day? Maybe they could keep their dog in? (I've not read anything about the problems with your neighbours, so sorry if this is a stupid thing to suggest)


I doubt anyone would remember anyway :Hilarious
I've not really spoken to the man since they moved in a few years ago.
I did yell obscenities (completely out of character for me) at him last year when he called Tilly vicious as his dog ran up to her, she did nothing but his vocal dog squealed.
But the man had done countless things by this point I'd just had enough.
We've no problem with the woman but only say hello.
Although the barking is annoying it's more them getting annoyed with me for causing the dog to bark.. It's so stupid really.


----------



## Oof

Another woods walk and it was 'one of those' mornings - as you can see by the tension all over his face 

Anyway, if anyone would like a professional portrait of their dog, I'm thinking of going into pet photography 








:Hilarious (how do you guys take such good photos?)


----------



## Kaily

Arny said:


> I've said before that my neighbour and I share a mutual hatred for each other.
> A year ago they bought a dog and he barks at us through the garden hedge (barks at anyone walking by if he's in the front).
> I'm annoyed with myself as I need to plant something in the hedge but worried that my neighbour thinks I'm purposely there to wind the dog up.
> You don't even need to be near the hedge to set him off anyway. Just being in our garden seems to do that.
> I just couldn't bring myself to do it while they're there so I'll go out when it's raining in the hopes they're not.


 I 
What an awful situation when you feel uncomfortable to use your own garden. You have my sympathy. I think I would do what I had to do and let the dog bark. Although, like you I hate confrontation and desire a quite life.


----------



## ECT

rottiemum said:


> I agree I wouldn't take her to what could be a free for all nightmare!
> Just a thought, we're on a group on FB for rottie owners in Scotland. They organise meets for group walks, etc. We haven't gotten to go to any yet but they look pretty good. Most dogs seem to be on lead as well. Might find something like that in your area? Also people use it for things like meeting one to one or just a couple at a time.


Thank you for the idea. I'm on a Rottweiler UK group and have seen some people asking about meeting up but the closest was an hour away and Thea has only gotten up to doing 20 minutes in the car (massive progress for her although she whines a lot). 
OH seems to have had some sort of epiphany when it comes to Thea and has suggested trying things I've wanted to do for ages so hopefully we can start making some progress!


----------



## Arny

Kaily said:


> I
> What an awful situation when you feel uncomfortable to use your own garden. You have my sympathy. I think I would do what I had to do and let the dog bark. Although, like you I hate confrontation and desire a quite life.


I was already to go and do it this morning but backed out.
If it rains this week I'll do it then :Hilarious


----------



## O2.0

I think Penny would be more convincing as a poor tortured dog if she didn't trot off so happily once the harness is on.
Anyone else have a drama dog? 

https://youtube.com/shorts/Lqw8nZXz0dA?feature=share


----------



## Happy Paws2

Trying to put Dillon's car harness was a nightmare, once he knew we were all going out in the car he would do the wall of death round the living room, it took ages to catch him then he'd fidget while I tried to put it on him. Sometimes I'd be standing there for nearly 10 mins as he flew past me at what seemed ninety miles an hour.


----------



## Lurcherlad

The noises of the harness on the hard floor and clips are quite loud though … and their hearing is much better than our own.

Jack never minded having his harness on and his had those noisy, plastic clips too.

Drop something on a hard floor though, and it would really upset him.

His biggest “drama king” reaction happened when he ran full pelt into a solid wooden chair on his way to the garden, clipping his shoulder.

His screams made my blood curdle as he held his front leg up 

Convinced he’d smashed his shoulder into a thousand pieces, I held him up with one arm whilst ringing the vet in a panic on my mobile with the other …. 

Literally 10 seconds into the call, he stopped screaming, put his leg down, had a big shake and trotted off up the garden!

The vet saw the funny side - no doubt used to dealing with panicked owners


----------



## Jason25

Gone on holiday for 4 days and I'm sure I'm getting separation anxiety :Hilarious


----------



## O2.0

Oh @Lurcherlad that made me laugh! Good memories  
Penny genuninely doesn't like the harness noises, but she's getting there. Sometimes it seems overwhelming all the sensitivities she has to work through, but then I remind myself we're only a year and a half in this whole adventure. I forget sometimes how far she has come 

I'm happy with her quick recovery, eventually she may even desensitize to the nose too. Like Jack she hates stuff being dropped on that floor!


----------



## Oof

Has anyone been approached by a student/someone working with dogs etc and asked if it's ok to do some observations on the dog?
And if you were asked, what would your response be?


----------



## Boxer123

Oof said:


> Has anyone been approached by a student/someone working with dogs etc and asked if it's ok to do some observations on the dog?
> And if you were asked, what would your response be?


No how odd. Loki would not care for being observed. I would say no thank you I don't need someone observing the mess !


----------



## Boxer123

Saying that Sox would love it.


----------



## Oof

Boxer123 said:


> No how odd. Loki would not care for being observed. I would say no thank you I don't need someone observing the mess !


Ah man :Hilarious i asked because I'm going to have to do more at some point, and I wanted to figure out how to go about it without making anyone feel uncomfortable.
I am odd though, so can't argue that :Bag


----------



## Boxer123

Oof said:


> Ah man :Hilarious i asked because I'm going to have to do more at some point, and I wanted to figure out how to go about it without making anyone feel uncomfortable.
> I am odd though, so can't argue that :Bag


Ha ha sorry can't you post on Facebook to find someone? Or does it have to be someone random?


----------



## Teddy-dog

Oof said:


> Ah man :Hilarious i asked because I'm going to have to do more at some point, and I wanted to figure out how to go about it without making anyone feel uncomfortable.
> I am odd though, so can't argue that :Bag


Is it you that needs to do the observations? I think if you asked politely and explained why you need to do it. Can you show some evidence of what you're studying? Then people may be ok with it.

could you ask on fb community groups or dog groups instead of approaching people on the street? If it's set up beforehand people may have more time for it


----------



## Boxer123

Sox says your welcome to observe him because he's gorgeous!


----------



## Oof

Boxer123 said:


> Ha ha sorry can't you post on Facebook to find someone? Or does it have to be someone random?





Teddy-dog said:


> Is it you that needs to do the observations? I think if you asked politely and explained why you need to do it. Can you show some evidence of what you're studying? Then people may be ok with it.
> 
> could you ask on fb community groups or dog groups instead of approaching people on the street? If it's set up beforehand people may have more time for it


Nooo I wouldn't stalk people on the street or in a dog park hahaha, I meant at a dog training group/sport, something like that.
Yeah, it would be me doing it, and I can prove I'm studying canine behaviour. 
Some of the things I'm asked to look for are specific, and could involve focusing on one or two dogs. I wouldn't want to lurk around a group staring at people's dogs because it isn't very nice for anyone, so I'd want to ask beforehand to get permission and let the owners know why I'm doing it. Just wanted to see what a general response would be (I get very shy).

I didn't think to ask fb groups - I was going to contact training clubs etc. Thank you both for the idea and feedback


----------



## Teddy-dog

Oof said:


> Nooo I wouldn't stalk people on the street or in a dog park hahaha, I meant at a dog training group/sport, something like that.
> Yeah, it would be me doing it, and I can prove I'm studying canine behaviour.
> Some of the things I'm asked to look for are specific, and could involve focusing on one or two dogs. I wouldn't want to lurk around a group staring at people's dogs because it isn't very nice for anyone, so I'd want to ask beforehand to get permission and let the owners know why I'm doing it. Just wanted to see what a general response would be (I get very shy).
> 
> I didn't think to ask fb groups - I was going to contact training clubs etc. Thank you both for the idea and feedback


I think contacting training clubs is a good idea too


----------



## Teddy-dog

The T-shirt I bought from crufts arrived! Small business but I didn't mind waiting.

Ted on a t-shirt


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Oof said:


> Another woods walk and it was 'one of those' mornings - as you can see by the tension all over his face
> 
> Anyway, if anyone would like a professional portrait of their dog, I'm thinking of going into pet photography
> View attachment 486349
> 
> :Hilarious (how do you guys take such good photos?)


Don't ask me.... I got loads of walking away photos, but his tail is very photogenic.


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Teddy-dog said:


> The T-shirt I bought from crufts arrived! Small business but I didn't mind waiting.
> 
> Ted on a t-shirt
> 
> View attachment 486411


That's a good likeness, Teddy looks impressed


----------



## Beth78

Teddy-dog said:


> The T-shirt I bought from crufts arrived! Small business but I didn't mind waiting.
> 
> Ted on a t-shirt
> 
> View attachment 486411


That's lovely, looks just like him. What's the company called ?


----------



## Happy Paws2

Boxer123 said:


> Sox says your welcome to observe him because* he's gorgeous*!
> View attachment 486401


He is isn't he


----------



## Kaily

Daisy telling Alfie off today, she is getting more and more cheeky (note Alfie totally blanking her) .










Calm again


----------



## Teddy-dog

Beth78 said:


> That's lovely, looks just like him. What's the company called ?


It's called Lucy and Lola

https://lucyandlolashop.com/


----------



## Magyarmum

Breakfast in bed

It's taken me most of the morning to change the sheets ...very difficult when you've got one and sometimes two bodies lying on the bed.


----------



## Emlar

We're very happy that the sun is making an appearance here again today! Wind is cold though...


----------



## Teddy-dog

Meanwhile in Yorkshire…….


----------



## Emlar

Teddy-dog said:


> Meanwhile in Yorkshire…….
> 
> View attachment 486497
> View attachment 486499
> View attachment 486501
> View attachment 486503


Oh wow! The wind is cold here (we're in Cardiff) but the sun is out


----------



## Teddy-dog

Emlar said:


> Oh wow! The wind is cold here (we're in Cardiff) but the sun is out


It's mostly melted here now. A few bits about but not much. It keeps alternating between sunny and trying to snow again! Couldn't believe it when I woke up this morning!


----------



## Boxer123

Scary noises happened whilst we were in the garden. Might have been the science centre they sometimes do controlled explosions. Here is loki listening to me tell him not to worry I'd take a bullet for him.


----------



## MissKittyKat

We've had a weird day of weather. As always Woodys not fussed!
Snow and hail.


----------



## rottiemum

We had weird weather Wednesday. Snowy rain then snow then hail in the morning. Then sun. Then some more hail as we were getting ready to go to training. Thankfully it stopped by the time we got there!
It was our last class and Chase tried for his KC Gold; but didn't get it. I didn't think he would as he'd been hyper all day...Lol
Saying that, he passed everything except his 2 minute down-stay. Just wouldn't sit still, even though he'd already done 2 minutes being calm while I went out of the room. 
I blame myself, I hadn't practiced the stay nearly enough. Was more focused on the off lead stuff like emergency stop (which he did beautifully).
They did say he's come a long way. So overall very proud of him and he can always try again.


----------



## DanWalkersmum

rottiemum said:


> We had weird weather Wednesday. Snowy rain then snow then hail in the morning. Then sun. Then some more hail as we were getting ready to go to training. Thankfully it stopped by the time we got there!
> It was our last class and Chase tried for his KC Gold; but didn't get it. I didn't think he would as he'd been hyper all day...Lol
> Saying that, he passed everything except his 2 minute down-stay. Just wouldn't sit still, even though he'd already done 2 minutes being calm while I went out of the room.
> I blame myself, I hadn't practiced the stay nearly enough. Was more focused on the off lead stuff like emergency stop (which he did beautifully).
> They did say he's come a long way. So overall very proud of him and he can always try again.


You should be very proud of him, it's a shame about the stay, but, as you say he can always try again.


----------



## ECT

rottiemum said:


> We had weird weather Wednesday. Snowy rain then snow then hail in the morning. Then sun. Then some more hail as we were getting ready to go to training. Thankfully it stopped by the time we got there!
> It was our last class and Chase tried for his KC Gold; but didn't get it. I didn't think he would as he'd been hyper all day...Lol
> Saying that, he passed everything except his 2 minute down-stay. Just wouldn't sit still, even though he'd already done 2 minutes being calm while I went out of the room.
> I blame myself, I hadn't practiced the stay nearly enough. Was more focused on the off lead stuff like emergency stop (which he did beautifully).
> They did say he's come a long way. So overall very proud of him and he can always try again.


You should be super proud of him! You've done so much amazing work with him. Well done to both of you for making so much progress


----------



## rottiemum

Thank you! He really is a good boy.
6 months of training has paid off I think.
We're taking a little break from it now and might do their dedicated recall class next!
Though not sure it will help when he sees deer...saw 3 this morning, oh the lunging and whining! :Hilarious


----------



## O2.0

This showed up in my FB memories today, one year ago. Bonus Bates mug  I'm getting to where I can see memories of him and smile without my chest getting tight....


----------



## Beth78

A lovely, long and chilly walk with Whisp's buddies this morning. She met a very bouncy bernese puppy that has just joined and was very calm, didn't get a picture of him as I didn't want to get too close.


----------



## Oof

DanWalkersmum said:


> View attachment 486357
> 
> 
> Don't ask me.... I got loads of walking away photos, but his tail is very photogenic.
> View attachment 486357


Haha your dog-butt photos are still a million times better than mine
















Just... wow.


----------



## Magyarmum

Pouring with rain again today and my rotten pair refused to go with me to get logs from the woodshed.

Instead they stayed nice and dry in the porch and watched whilst their poor homan got soaking wet.

Unforgivable!


----------



## Beth78

Magyarmum said:


> Pouring with rain again today and my rotten pair refused to go with me to get logs from the woodshed.
> 
> Instead they stayed nice and dry in the porch and watched whilst their poor homan got soaking wet.
> 
> Unforgivable!


And very smart if I may say so, good dogs.


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Oof said:


> Haha your dog-butt photos are still a million times better than mine
> View attachment 486575
> 
> View attachment 486577
> 
> Just... wow.


Have you tried getting him when he's asleep? at least he'll not be a moving target


----------



## Beth78

DanWalkersmum said:


> Have you tried getting him when he's asleep? at least he'll not be a moving target
> View attachment 486589


Aaw he's like the process and the pea.


----------



## Oof

DanWalkersmum said:


> Have you tried getting him when he's asleep? at least he'll not be a moving target
> View attachment 486589










:Hilarious
Most of his 'good'pictures are when he's unconscious. I dont think I'll be winning Nat.Geographics' photographer of the year anyway


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Beth78 said:


> Aaw he's like the process and the pea.


That's just what I said! lol 


Oof said:


> View attachment 486591
> 
> :Hilarious
> Most of his 'good'pictures are when he's unconscious. I dont think I'll be winning Nat.Geographics' photographer of the year anyway


He's quite a contortionist isn't he? lol


----------



## Oof

DanWalkersmum said:


> That's just what I said! lol
> 
> He's quite a contortionist isn't he? lol


Definitely, he's the same shape as a pretzel in that one


----------



## Boxer123

It's been a hard day at boxer HQ.


----------



## Oof

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 486611
> 
> 
> It's been a hard day at boxer HQ.


What have you done to them lol


----------



## Teddy-dog

Hard day here too


----------



## Arny

Must be that Friday feeling.









You'll all be pleased to know I managed to plant that plant in the hedge without the disturbance of next doors dog  well it was snowing after all.


----------



## Teddy-dog

It's also Basils 9th birthday today. Wasn't he a cute pup


----------



## Teddy-dog

Arny said:


> Must be that Friday feeling.
> View attachment 486617
> 
> 
> You'll all be pleased to know I managed to plant that plant in the hedge without the disturbance of next doors dog  well it was snowing after all.


Haha that's one good use for snow!


----------



## Boxer123

Happy birthday Basil ! What a cutie.


----------



## Boxer123

A photo of baby Sox to get your day started.


----------



## Emlar

Teddy-dog said:


> It's also Basils 9th birthday today. Wasn't he a cute pup
> 
> View attachment 486619
> View attachment 486623


Happy birthday Basil!!


----------



## Beth78

Whisp has just had a relaxing massage.


----------



## rona

Had to report an owner to the police this morning. 

His dog injured me and he did nothing to control it. Lovely friendly dog, which I have stipulated to the police several times, but he was huge (up to my chest) and extremely excitable. I'm rather bruised and battered 

I was on my own too


----------



## Emlar

rona said:


> Had to report an owner to the police this morning.
> 
> His dog injured me and he did nothing to control it. Lovely friendly dog, which I have stipulated to the police several times, but he was huge (up to my chest) and extremely excitable. I'm rather bruised and battered
> 
> I was on my own too


Sorry to hear this! Hope you're okay.


----------



## rona

Emlar said:


> Sorry to hear this! Hope you're okay.


Thanks.

I seem to be, did wonder if it had cracked my rib at one point but that seems to have settled, just my elbow that hurts a lot now.
Ruddy bloke didn't even check if I was ok. In the middle of nowhere and he just left me!!


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Teddy-dog said:


> It's also Basils 9th birthday today. Wasn't he a cute pup
> 
> View attachment 486619
> View attachment 486623


He certaily was! Happy birthday Basil.


Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 486645
> A photo of baby Sox to get your day started.


Aww baby Sox, gorgeous :Kiss:Kiss.


----------



## Boxer123

rona said:


> Had to report an owner to the police this morning.
> 
> His dog injured me and he did nothing to control it. Lovely friendly dog, which I have stipulated to the police several times, but he was huge (up to my chest) and extremely excitable. I'm rather bruised and battered
> 
> I was on my own too


Oh no do you know who they are ? Hopefully the police will tell them to keep their dog on a lead.


----------



## catz4m8z

How did I manage to step in dog poop 3 times this morning in the garden!:Shifty
The first time I didnt notice and walked it right into the rug.:Rage
The final time the whole bottom of my slipper was covered (and obviously by this point I was checking where I put my feet religiously and yet...):Banghead
*&^$%£%$^"!!!!!
is it invisible until it hits me or something??


----------



## Jason25

Daisy head butted me this morning, up having a snuggle and she sneezed out of nowhere, her fat head came flying forward and caught me on the side of my head, not gonna lie her head hit me so hard i didn't know what had happened at first :Hilarious:Hilarious

Anyway I got back from my holiday last night, daisy has been fine at my mums, lota of cuddles and treats apparently, I'm pretty sumure she was a bit reluctant to leave :Facepalm:Hilarious


----------



## Sarah H

rona said:


> Had to report an owner to the police this morning.
> 
> His dog injured me and he did nothing to control it. Lovely friendly dog, which I have stipulated to the police several times, but he was huge (up to my chest) and extremely excitable. I'm rather bruised and battered
> 
> I was on my own too


Oh no! Hope you aren't too sore, make sure you take some pain killers. Problem is the owners don't see that sort of friendliness as a problem, so a visit from the police will hopefully make them see sense. 
We had an adolescent GSD board a few weeks ago (absolutely beautiful boy) but he would not leave you alone or stop throwing himself around. He was pretty much as tall as me (I'm only 5'3'') but would snap in my face from pure excitement and frustration. Even as a seasoned dog handler it did make me a tiny bit anxious around him, not because I thought he'd savage me, but that he would hurt me without meaning to. At that age he really should have some self control. We get excited dogs jumping up and can handle that and understand that they might be excited or anxious, but continual jumping and snapping at people (including all over their other dog!) really isn't on.


----------



## rona

Boxer123 said:


> Oh no do you know who they are ? Hopefully the police will tell them to keep their dog on a lead.





Sarah H said:


> . Problem is the owners don't see that sort of friendliness as a problem, so a visit from the police will hopefully make them see sense.


Unfortunately, I have no idea where he was from. I just wanted to log it incase someone else has trouble.


----------



## Emlar

Had a fight with a giant bramble bush on our walk today. It stole Rufus's frisbee! (Or my throwing aim needs some work...) I'm now covered in these scratches. Which don't seem like much, but they sting :Arghh


----------



## Oof

Emlar said:


> Had a fight with a giant bramble bush on our walk today. It stole Rufus's frisbee! (Or my throwing aim needs some work...) I'm now covered in these scratches. Which don't seem like much, but they sting :Arghh
> View attachment 486677


Ouch, the things we do for our dogs. Do you have sudocrem at home


----------



## rona

Emlar said:


> Had a fight with a giant bramble bush on our walk today. It stole Rufus's frisbee! (Or my throwing aim needs some work...) I'm now covered in these scratches. Which don't seem like much, but they sting :Arghh
> View attachment 486677


I'm covered in them from gardening


----------



## ECT

rona said:


> Had to report an owner to the police this morning.
> 
> His dog injured me and he did nothing to control it. Lovely friendly dog, which I have stipulated to the police several times, but he was huge (up to my chest) and extremely excitable. I'm rather bruised and battered
> 
> I was on my own too


Oh poor you! I hope your bruises heal quickly


----------



## Beth78

Emlar said:


> Had a fight with a giant bramble bush on our walk today. It stole Rufus's frisbee! (Or my throwing aim needs some work...) I'm now covered in these scratches. Which don't seem like much, but they sting :Arghh
> View attachment 486677


Whatever you do don't use alcohol gel until they heal, I made that mistake after a rose Bush attack and the stinging was immense.


----------



## Oof

Has anyone noticed that once you're able to recognise stress signals in dogs, all you seem to see is stressed dogs everywhere? (Unless it's my presence upsetting them :Hilarious)

Went to the park today, and there was a few dogs there that made me cringe, and walking through the town centre afterwards there were a few dogs that seemed upset. Mostly smaller ones too.


----------



## Beth78

Oof said:


> Has anyone noticed that once you're able to recognise stress signals in dogs, all you seem to see is stressed dogs everywhere? (Unless it's my presence upsetting them :Hilarious)
> 
> Went to the park today, and there was a few dogs there that made me cringe, and walking through the town centre afterwards there were a few dogs that seemed upset. Mostly smaller ones too.


Yeah definitely. Since joining this wonderful forum and getting Whisp I know so much about dog behaviour, communication, training etc.

But like you say it can be a little sad sometimes (maybe even increasingly) when you see stressed dogs out and about.

When I had my easy peasy greyhound I used to laugh when she yawned and whined at the same time, not knowing it was a stress signal.

We live and learn.


----------



## Oof

Beth78 said:


> Yeah definitely. Since joining this wonderful forum and getting Whisp I know so much about dog behaviour, communication, training etc.
> 
> But like you say it can be a little sad sometimes (maybe even increasingly) when you see stressed dogs out and about.
> 
> When I had my easy peasy greyhound I used to laugh when she yawned and whined at the same time, not knowing it was a stress signal.
> 
> We live and learn.


There was a yorkie with her owner outside a shop barking at everything that went past, and in response to it the woman gave her a few lead pops, yelled at her to shut up then smacked her. 
Chances are if she moved to a quieter area, none of that wouldve been needed.

But i did see an EXTREMELY happy golden retriever that was trying to play fetch with one of my kids lol. The dog was wiggling and wagging her tail so much I'm amazed she didn't take off


----------



## MissKittyKat

Oof said:


> Has anyone noticed that once you're able to recognise stress signals in dogs, all you seem to see is stressed dogs everywhere? (Unless it's my presence upsetting them :Hilarious)
> 
> Went to the park today, and there was a few dogs there that made me cringe, and walking through the town centre afterwards there were a few dogs that seemed upset. Mostly smaller ones too.


All the time.

We have a neighbor who has a very barky shih tuz and he said to my OH that I always avoided him when out walking Woody because of his noisey dog. I felt obliged to go and explain to him I wasn't avoiding him but knew his doggy was very nervous so didn't want to add to the stress. Even though Woody completing ignores it just being there is enough to cause full on screaming.


----------



## Jason25

Tried a cheap flirt pole today, we had so much fun and now I have a very tired dog 

There was a dog barking at us in the opposite field, bloody thing made us jump on the first lap of the field, none of seen it until we were a few meters away. It barked, I jumped, daisy done like a 180 jump and I mean it really did make her jump lol, she then just stood there watching it go off at the fence, i called her away which she did. So awesome. We got the flirt pole out and played with that, it was still barking at us even though we were across the field, luckily daisy wasn't fased by it all, ignored it completely and just played for the whole time we were there.

I'm so proud it didn't bother her while we were there but unsure if I should message the field owner, its happened to us twice now and other people use this field who possibly have dog reactive dogs which isn't going to be a nice experience for them.


----------



## margy

Oof said:


> Has anyone noticed that once you're able to recognise stress signals in dogs, all you seem to see is stressed dogs everywhere? (Unless it's my presence upsetting them :Hilarious)
> 
> Went to the park today, and there was a few dogs there that made me cringe, and walking through the town centre afterwards there were a few dogs that seemed upset. Mostly smaller ones too.


Not so much stress signals with me but the length of dogs nails thanks to @O2.0 !


----------



## Lurcherlad

rona said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I seem to be, did wonder if it had cracked my rib at one point but that seems to have settled, just my elbow that hurts a lot now.
> Ruddy bloke didn't even check if I was ok. In the middle of nowhere and he just left me!!


Outrageous!

Hope you recover fast and the Police track him down and take action against the owner … the only way some people will learn.

I really don't miss other owners and their pita dogs.


----------



## Oof

MissKittyKat said:


> All the time.
> 
> We have a neighbor who has a very barky shih tuz and he said to my OH that I always avoided him when out walking Woody because of his noisey dog. I felt obliged to go and explain to him I wasn't avoiding him but knew his doggy was very nervous so didn't want to add to the stress. Even though Woody completing ignores it just being there is enough to cause full on screaming.


What was the response from your neighbour?


----------



## MissKittyKat

Oof said:


> What was the response from your neighbour?


He didn't really get it but at least he knows why I don't come near now!


----------



## Beth78

Someone said Whisps head looks like a bicycle seat and I can't unsee it :Bored


----------



## Boxer123

Beth78 said:


> Someone said Whisps head looks like a bicycle seat and I can't unsee it :Bored
> View attachment 486829


A beautiful bicycle seat


----------



## margy

Aww she's beautiful.


----------



## Jason25

I don't know how it's happened but somehow daisy has shit in a plant pot


----------



## Beth78

Jason25 said:


> I don't know how it's happened but somehow daisy has shit in a plant pot


:Smuggrin clever girl.


----------



## Emlar

Jason25 said:


> I don't know how it's happened but somehow daisy has shit in a plant pot


That's not what I expected to read when I opened this thread :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Boxer123

Loki has the farts but is still super cute...


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Jason25 said:


> I don't know how it's happened but somehow daisy has shit in a plant pot


:Jawdrop


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Beth78 said:


> Someone said Whisps head looks like a bicycle seat and I can't unsee it :Bored
> View attachment 486829


a racing bike?


----------



## catz4m8z

Poor dogs freaking out about my nonpet fox Phillip today. They cant see him but he sits on the fence just 6ft away from them so they know he is there.
Adam zoomed out there earlier huffing and sneezing and trying to look over the fence (good luck with that Shortie!!LOL). Phil has been there all day so I dont know why now its a problem.
Sadly Phillip was cuter then Adam as well just now. Adam just huffed at me when I asked him what was wrong. Phil stood up, shook his head at me, had a lovely big stretch and curled up to sleep again!


----------



## LittleFox

catz4m8z said:


> Poor dogs freaking out about my nonpet fox Phillip today. They cant see him but he sits on the fence just 6ft away from them so they know he is there.
> Adam zoomed out there earlier huffing and sneezing and trying to look over the fence (good luck with that Shortie!!LOL). Phil has been there all day so I dont know why now its a problem.
> Sadly Phillip was cuter then Adam as well just now. Adam just huffed at me when I asked him what was wrong. Phil stood up, shook his head at me, had a lovely big stretch and curled up to sleep again!


Oh man, I wish I had a non-pet fox!

I remember (vividly) one night when I lived in the UK and took Kenzie out to toilet really late. Snuffling around outside were 2 badgers :Woot :Woot Kenzie (probably not even a year old) would have totally taken those badgers on if she wasn't on a lead!!!


----------



## Oof

I want to do some more trick training with Finn but not sure which one to do next. 
He knows 'sit pretty', roll over, and he can spin.
Does anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## Jason25

Oof said:


> I want to do some more trick training with Finn but not sure which one to do next.
> He knows 'sit pretty', roll over, and he can spin.
> Does anyone have any suggestions?


My favourites are
Place (in between legs)
Speak (dog barks)
Heel (walk to heel)
Bang you're dead (point finger at dog and say bang, dog flops onto its back and lies still lol)

You can also teach the same stuff but on the opposite side, say paw, he lifts his left, you coils get him to lift his right with a word. Same goes for heel, spin etc.

I haven't tried it yet but you could look at I think it's called something like leg placement, where the dog will put its leg on a small box, or does it with the back leg. I believe @Torin. has done a bit of this.


----------



## Kaily

Jason25 said:


> My favourites are
> Place (in between legs)
> Speak (dog barks)
> Heel (walk to heel)
> Bang you're dead (point finger at dog and say bang, dog flops onto its back and lies still lol)
> 
> You can also teach the same stuff but on the opposite side, say paw, he lifts his left, you coils get him to lift his right with a word. Same goes for heel, spin etc.
> 
> I haven't tried it yet but you could look at I think it's called something like leg placement, where the dog will put its leg on a small box, or does it with the back leg. I believe @Torin. has done a bit of this.


How do you teach " bang your dead"? I wouldn't know where to begin.

Daisy will do down, sit, twist, a roll with help, a little bit of leg weaves but only if I use a squeaky ball as enticement. Alfie does what he likes .


----------



## Oof

Jason25 said:


> My favourites are
> Place (in between legs)
> Speak (dog barks)
> Heel (walk to heel)
> Bang you're dead (point finger at dog and say bang, dog flops onto its back and lies still lol)
> 
> You can also teach the same stuff but on the opposite side, say paw, he lifts his left, you coils get him to lift his right with a word. Same goes for heel, spin etc.
> 
> I haven't tried it yet but you could look at I think it's called something like leg placement, where the dog will put its leg on a small box, or does it with the back leg. I believe @Torin. has done a bit of this.


Thank you!
Lots of good ideas there. I forgot he can 'speak' (teaching a shut up now :Hilarious). The play dead one is good. I'll have to figure out how to teach it. Do you do that one with Daisy?
The box/leg one is good too - sounds like conditioning?


----------



## LittleFox

Oof said:


> I want to do some more trick training with Finn but not sure which one to do next.
> He knows 'sit pretty', roll over, and he can spin.
> Does anyone have any suggestions?


Weaving through your legs, which can progress to weaving while you walk
Feet on feet which can progress to walking together
Walking backwards - away from you and walking back together
Pivot - front feel on an icecream container lid (or similar) and pivoting around without taking feet off
Circle around you in both directions
Send away around a pole/tree/cone
Hand touches which can progress to sustained hand touch
Teaching the name of toys and fetching the correct one
Pick up a toy and drop it in a box


----------



## edinoodle

I need to do some more trick training with my two, thank you for the motivation!

We went to a doggy swimming pool last weekend to give Bumble some more confidence in the water before some beach days out! He wasn't too sure about it but I feel better knowing he can swim and hopefully more confidence will come with time. Bramble had an ace time and didn't want to leave! Two soggy poodles to dry and bath at home wasn't fun though! 














Yesterday we did something a little different too. My partner and Bumble have been going to ringcraft classes for the experience of being around other dogs but not really interacting. A couple of weeks ago we decided on a whim to enter him at a show we'd seen that was quite local to us, only we didn't realise it was a championship show! So Saturday night was spent trying to make him look semi-presentable and massively underestimating how long it takes to scissor a poodle  we went along yesterday and had fun. Bumble came first and second in his classes, (out of 1 and then out of 2 ) But it was good fun and I was really proud of him, plus he won some nice little goodies!  He wasn't in the same league as the other dogs who were amazing and the owners clearly had a lot more experience in the grooming department but he was nicely handled by the judge and then did a fancy move around the ring with his tail wagging the whole time! Bramble came along too and I was so proud of how she was able to settle in such a busy environment! It was the first dog show I've ever been too and not at all what I expected! I've never seen so many grooming tables!  Bumble had to make do with a once over in the car park   If we decide to enter a show again I'll definitely make sure to check it's a more local level show so we don't totally disgrace ourselves (again!)


----------



## edinoodle

Oh and we saw Waffles, the toy poodle that came reserve at Crufts! He was gorgeous and had a lot of attitude


----------



## O2.0

Oof said:


> I want to do some more trick training with Finn but not sure which one to do next.
> He knows 'sit pretty', roll over, and he can spin.
> Does anyone have any suggestions?


My favorite is a hand touch because it's so useful and transferable to a lot of other tricks. 
Leg weaves and 'middle' or place between your legs is also a really useful trick to keep other dogs away from him. 
Target - putting his feet on a target, usually raised, like an upside down food bowl (make sure the bottom is not slippery). 
I'm currently working on teaching Penny to go around a cone in both directions. This is something else you can transfer to many other things.

Penny had a busy Sunday. First she "helped" me put together a new bed frame, then I took her to Home Depot to look at paint swatches, and pick up a few odds and ends. That was a bit much for her at times, but thankfully picking her up gives her a break so I was able to get done what I needed to. Lots of other dogs there, she did well on the reactivity scale, not perfect but definitely improving. I was super proud of her when a samoyed absolutely lost it and went in to a barking frenzy, even Penny was like "nah" and didn't even react to him. She gave me this "what's that all about look" and just kept walking! 
Then she came home and 'helped' me re-pot some plants with the new pots I got at home depot. 
All in all a good, busy day


----------



## Dimwit

This was Ava at puppy class yesterday - the other dogs were a long-haired pointer puppy, miniature poodle and a pomeranian puppy :Hilarious
Despite the HUGE distraction of other dogs and people in the training barn she did really well!


----------



## Teddy-dog

Oof said:


> I want to do some more trick training with Finn but not sure which one to do next.
> He knows 'sit pretty', roll over, and he can spin.
> Does anyone have any suggestions?


I do a weekly online trick class which is good for ideas! As well as some already been mentioned, we've done:
Play dead - but no the bang! 
Chin - rest chin on hand 
Say a prayer - both paws on one arm and chin tucked in (work in progress for us still) 
Rewind - going backwards in a circle round you 
Send to bed (not a trick as such but useful!)
Bend/bow
Flick up to a stand - so in a sit position to dog flicks it's back legs out into a stand leaving front paws in the same place
Hold an object in their mouth 
Step - step up onto a box/object with front paws (this progressed to pivot) 
Crawl

that's all I can think of the top of my head 

various members have tried to do a weekly/month trick training thread where they come up with a trick for people to learn and you post your progress/get advice and you have the month to learn it. But it always fizzled out with less interaction. I did enjoy them though


----------



## Oof

@LittleFox thanks for all the ideas. With leg weaves, does it matter if my foot isn't on the floor? I guess it doesn't matter too much, we're not competing lol. Finn is leggy, and and I think he'd knock me over trying to dart between my feet:Hilarious

@O2.0 i can do a send away, but not around an object - I'll have to have a look at how that's done! (The video is very sweet haha)

@Teddy-dog do you?! That sounds interesting. I think I read you're a dog walker - is the online class with your clients? (Sorry if Ive got this wrong).
Those tricks sound advanced lol. I tried to teach a bow before and i cant remember why we stopped  hmmm... that monthly trick training thread does sound good, but i guess if people are doing other work with their dog it could be a lot to take on (or a month isnt enough time - took finn months to roll over).

Spoilt for choice with ideas - thank you everyone


----------



## Teddy-dog

Oof said:


> @Teddy-dog do you?! That sounds interesting. I think I read you're a dog walker - is the online class with your clients? (Sorry if Ive got this wrong).
> Those tricks sound advanced lol. I tried to teach a bow before and i cant remember why we stopped  hmmm... that monthly trick training thread does sound good, but i guess if people are doing other work with their dog it could be a lot to take on (or a month isnt enough time - took finn months to roll over).


haha I worded that in a confusing way. I don't run one, I attend one as a participant with a dog trainer running the class. They started it in covid when they couldn't do proper classes but have carried it on. It's fun. 
i am a dog walker but not a trainer  though I enjoy training!

I would tentatively say I would be happy to run a trick thread again if people were actually interested. I don't know if I could come up with all the tricks but maybe we could do a randomly selected member to pick a trick and explain/show how to do it?


----------



## Sarah H

Teddy-dog said:


> haha I worded that in a confusing way. I don't run one, I attend one as a participant with a dog trainer running the class. They started it in covid when they couldn't do proper classes but have carried it on. It's fun.
> i am a dog walker but not a trainer  though I enjoy training!
> 
> I would tentatively say I would be happy to run a trick thread again if people were actually interested. I don't know if I could come up with all the tricks but maybe we could do a randomly selected member to pick a trick and explain/show how to do it?


We have had trick threads before but they fizzle out after a while. I think we had one person post a trick, and there would be several levels (e.g. beginner, intermediate, expert). Then someone else would post the next trick so you get different people showing off different skills. Always fun though, I'd certainly join in with my new boy


----------



## Oof

Teddy-dog said:


> haha I worded that in a confusing way. I don't run one, I attend one as a participant with a dog trainer running the class. They started it in covid when they couldn't do proper classes but have carried it on. It's fun.
> i am a dog walker but not a trainer  though I enjoy training!
> 
> I would tentatively say I would be happy to run a trick thread again if people were actually interested. I don't know if I could come up with all the tricks but maybe we could do a randomly selected member to pick a trick and explain/show how to do it?


Haha i was going to ask if there's a way i can sign up for classes :Hilarious
I'd be interested in the thread, although I dont think i could add anything (of value) to it. If it involved making a video... well, you've seen the quality of my photos :Bag


----------



## Teddy-dog

Sarah H said:


> We have had trick threads before but they fizzle out after a while. I think we had one person post a trick, and there would be several levels (e.g. beginner, intermediate, expert). Then someone else would post the next trick so you get different people showing off different skills. Always fun though, I'd certainly join in with my new boy


Yeah I've been part of them before. I always found them fun! It would be nice but I'll have a think if it would be worth it!



Oof said:


> Haha i was going to ask if there's a way i can sign up for classes :Hilarious
> I'd be interested in the thread, although I dont think i could add anything (of value) to it. If it involved making a video... well, you've seen the quality of my photos :Bag


tbh you probably could.. they're local to me but it's online so I don't suppose it would matter where you are in the country. I can always ask :Hilarious it's on zoom

haha videos are too bad you can upload them to YouTube and post the link. 
That was the problem with them last time, not enough people ended up contributing to them


----------



## O2.0

I'd be game for a trick thread. I can't promise to be able to post on all of them, life gets busy, but when I am available, for sure. Anything to keep the swamprat busy!

Speaking of trick training, no, training with treats will not make your dog fat
Exhibit A :





Methpuppy is looking quite muscley if I do say so myself! No tub on her!
Now if only I could get her to understand going around the cone clockwise!


----------



## LittleFox

I'm always up for a good trick thread. I've gotten a bit lazy with training recently.


----------



## Kaily

Life is full of dilemmas ...


----------



## LinznMilly

3 times today. Three times where dogs have run out of the front doors and charged at us as we walked past. Only one apologised and asked if we were alright.

Latest 2 we’re on this last walk. Milly had a tiff with the first dog (whose owner did apologise and ask if we were alright). When the latest one happened, I lost it and shout “Oh, FGS! Can you get your dog?!”
“Why, what’s your problem?”

What’s my problem? You can’t stop your dog from charging out of your door at us. So Milly reacted.
“Oh, I see. It’s not my dog, it’s yours.”
Yeah, sure! If it means you try to control your dog, then yeah, sure, it my lurcher’s fault.:Banghead We’re minding our own business, just trying to get home, but yeah, of course, it’s my dog’s fault. 

And I’m sorry to say, hate to be breedist here, but all three were bull breeds.


----------



## Oof

LinznMilly said:


> 3 times today. Three times where dogs have run out of the front doors and charged at us as we walked past. Only one apologised and asked if we were alright.
> 
> Latest 2 we're on this last walk. Milly had a tiff with the first dog (whose owner did apologise and ask if we were alright). When the latest one happened, I lost it and shout "Oh, FGS! Can you get your dog?!"
> "Why, what's your problem?"
> 
> What's my problem? You can't stop your dog from charging out of your door at us. So Milly reacted.
> "Oh, I see. It's not my dog, it's yours."
> Yeah, sure! If it means you try to control your dog, then yeah, sure, it my lurcher's fault.:Banghead We're minding our own business, just trying to get home, but yeah, of course, it's my dog's fault.
> 
> And I'm sorry to say, hate to be breedist here, but all three were bull breeds.


I've never heard the term 'breedist' before.

Urgh, ANNOYING, sorry that happened.

But it IS kinda your fault.. because you should've let their dogs jump all over Milly; "They were only being friendly "



Finn met some samoyeds yesterday. It was sort of successful? His hackles were up (neck to butt), ears plastered to the back of his skull... but his tail was wagging. So I'm guessing he was ambivalent about it. But he did offer a play bow in response to a samoyeds' play bow.

He didn't eat them, so I'll take that as a win.


----------



## LinznMilly

Oof said:


> I've never heard the term 'breedist' before.
> 
> Urgh, ANNOYING, sorry that happened.
> 
> But it IS kinda your fault.. because you should've let their dogs jump all over Milly; "They were only being friendly "
> 
> 
> 
> Finn met some samoyeds yesterday. It was sort of successful? His hackles were up (neck to butt), ears plastered to the back of his skull... but his tail was wagging. So I'm guessing he was ambivalent about it. But he did offer a play bow in response to a samoyeds' play bow.
> 
> He didn't eat them, so I'll take that as a win.


Nah, it was out-and-out barrier frustration/territorial aggression.

My poor dogs seem to get the brunt of it - especially Milly. I wonder if there's something subconscious that she's doing to cause the reaction? Poor girl. 

Well done to you and Finn.


----------



## 3dogs2cats

Why is it that dogs who are convinced they will melt if caught in a rain shower decide to walk really slow! On the way home me and the boy got caught in rain/hail shower, now admittedly it wasn't pleasant at all but instead of hurrying to get home quicker no he slowed to snail pace trailing behind looking like a poor abused creature. I tell him chop chop and we will get home quicker but falls on deaf ears I just get the 'why do I have to suffer so' look


----------



## Boxer123

3dogs2cats said:


> Why is it that dogs who are convinced they will melt if caught in a rain shower decide to walk really slow! On the way home me and the boy got caught in rain/hail shower, now admittedly it wasn't pleasant at all but instead of hurrying to get home quicker no he slowed to snail pace trailing behind looking like a poor abused creature. I tell him chop chop and we will get home quicker but falls on deaf ears I just get the 'why do I have to suffer so' look


Loki does this sometimes he sits down and looks at me with rage.


----------



## Emlar

Oof said:


> I've never heard the term 'breedist' before.
> 
> Urgh, ANNOYING, sorry that happened.
> 
> But it IS kinda your fault.. because you should've let their dogs jump all over Milly; "They were only being friendly "
> 
> 
> 
> Finn met some samoyeds yesterday. It was sort of successful? His hackles were up (neck to butt), ears plastered to the back of his skull... but his tail was wagging. So I'm guessing he was ambivalent about it. But he did offer a play bow in response to a samoyeds' play bow.
> 
> He didn't eat them, so I'll take that as a win.


I don't think tail wagging is always a positive?? Happy be to be corrected on that one though!


----------



## Oof

Emlar said:


> I don't think tail wagging is always a positive?? Happy be to be corrected on that one though!


You're right, it can mean different things depending on context.
it's 'intention to interact'. And then speed/position makes a difference.
His tail was at half mast, with broad sweeps, which I'd interpret as 'happy/neutral'. The 'full' hackles are usually found in dogs that are reactive and 'unsure', and the ears back is an obvious one. Finn is a bloody enigma :Arghh:Hilarious


----------



## Oof

LinznMilly said:


> Nah, it was out-and-out barrier frustration/territorial aggression.
> 
> My poor dogs seem to get the brunt of it - especially Milly. I wonder if there's something subconscious that she's doing to cause the reaction? Poor girl.
> 
> Well done to you and Finn.


Maybe she's giving them the dog equivalent of the finger, unbeknownst to you haha.

Seriously though, she could be? Maybe there's something about her body language.
Or it could be a lot of the other dogs are very bad mannered and were 'socialised' together (especially if they're in the same location). Poor Milly though


----------



## Jason25

Kaily said:


> How do you teach " bang your dead"? I wouldn't know where to begin.
> 
> Daisy will do down, sit, twist, a roll with help, a little bit of leg weaves but only if I use a squeaky ball as enticement. Alfie does what he likes .





Oof said:


> Thank you!
> Lots of good ideas there. I forgot he can 'speak' (teaching a shut up now :Hilarious). The play dead one is good. I'll have to figure out how to teach it. Do you do that one with Daisy?
> The box/leg one is good too - sounds like conditioning?


Tiny bits of hotdog and a clicker lol.

Instead of flopping onto the back from a sit position, we do it from a down/laying down. You could teach it from a sit but I don't think it's going to be very comfortable flopping onto the back from a sit position too many times.

But yeah I just broke it down, use the hot dog to lure the dog into the position you want. So I'd get daisy in a down, and start luring her head behind as you would when teaching a roll over, until she goes onto her back, once we got her going onto her back comfortably, I added a pause, so she knows once on her back not to move until released.

I then added the command/cue word 'bang' to it, then finally when saying it I added the hand gesture as well lol. I hope I explained that well enough it's a bit early


----------



## Kaily

Jason25 said:


> Tiny bits of hotdog and a clicker lol.
> 
> Instead of flopping onto the back from a sit position, we do it from a down/laying down. You could teach it from a sit but I don't think it's going to be very comfortable flopping onto the back from a sit position too many times.
> 
> But yeah I just broke it down, use the hot dog to lure the dog into the position you want. So I'd get daisy in a down, and start luring her head behind as you would when teaching a roll over, until she goes onto her back, once we got her going onto her back comfortably, I added a pause, so she knows once on her back not to move until released.
> 
> I then added the command/cue word 'bang' to it, then finally when saying it I added the hand gesture as well lol. I hope I explained that well enough it's a bit early


I had visions of bang from a standing position - I am always all or nothing 

You explained it well, thank you.


----------



## Jason25

Kaily said:


> I had visions of bang from a standing position - I am always all or nothing
> 
> You explained it well, thank you.


You could probably do it from a standing position, just not sure if it would be very comfortable though lol. Very fun though we do enjoy training tricks, I love watching her you can see the cogs turning and she's always knackered afterwards


----------



## Boxer123

Loki has had an amazing couple of days. Bumped into a group of children walking back to school and waited beautifully for them to pass. Watched some dogs from a distance eating his food. (Did have a reaction today but the other dog started first) 

He found this ball today so took it home finders keepers.


----------



## Boxer123

I currently can't move for boxers…


----------



## Sarah H

Went to the woods today with Bronte for the first time. He spent the first 10 mins sniffing every few metres, but after that he started to enjoy himself a bit more. Let him off lead for a bit when he was more engaged, he did brilliantly apart from when I was picking up his poo a big group of dogs appeared and he zoomed over to say hello! Seems like recall from other dogs is going on my training list....luckily he's super friendly and will leave them alone if they tell him to F off, but still I don't want to be one of the MDIF brigade :Bag:Jawdrop


----------



## amplecrumlin

Sarah H said:


> Went to the woods today with Bronte for the first time. He spent the first 10 mins sniffing every few metres, but after that he started to enjoy himself a bit more. Let him off lead for a bit when he was more engaged, he did brilliantly apart from when I was picking up his poo a big group of dogs appeared and he zoomed over to say hello! Seems like recall from other dogs is going on my training list....luckily he's super friendly and will leave them alone if they tell him to F off, but still I don't want to be one of the MDIF brigade :Bag:Jawdrop


I swear they all wait until we're distracted by poo!
I think every incident I've ever had involving my two has started when I put my hand into a plastic bag .

Bronte is gorgeous, by the way. Congratulations, although I know the circumstances are bittersweet.


----------



## Sarah H

amplecrumlin said:


> I swear they all wait until we're distracted by poo!
> I think every incident I've ever had involving my two has started when I put my hand into a plastic bag .
> 
> Bronte is gorgeous, by the way. Congratulations, although I know the circumstances are bittersweet.


Thank you 

Yes we'd done so well either going a different way or being on lead to greet other dogs, the one moment I'm slightly distracted and BAM! 6 dogs appear from out the woods. Luckily it was all fine, this woods is generally frequented by nice dogs and the less social can hide in the woodland out the way (this is what I do with Nooka), and I had a little chat with the owners who could see he was just a friendly oaf of a teenager.


----------



## rottiemum

Having a nice walk with Chase this afternoon. Then we went in the woods for part of it...and lo and behold, a collie and 3 people we've never seen before come towards us. Collie is running around like mad, up and down the bank into the river.
So of course idiot dog goes nuts wanting to play too...nearly dragged me down the bank. I slid down onto the ground to keep hold of him using my weight.
Got up and walked past them still having a lunge...I'm like he's just frustrated because he wants to run around too.
I hate having to explain because I feel like it's very close to the my dog is friendly thing, but I have to say something...
Really dread weekends and nice weather these days. Sad to say it but there's just so many randoms that found this nice quiet green place during lockdown. 
Would have been nice had they put it on a lead until we'd passed but I don't expect anything anymore.
Really need a windfall so I can just buy and fence off a lot of land just for us!
:Meh


----------



## DanWalkersmum

rottiemum said:


> Having a nice walk with Chase this afternoon. Then we went in the woods for part of it...and lo and behold, a collie and 3 people we've never seen before come towards us. Collie is running around like mad, up and down the bank into the river.
> So of course idiot dog goes nuts wanting to play too...nearly dragged me down the bank. I slid down onto the ground to keep hold of him using my weight.
> Got up and walked past them still having a lunge...I'm like he's just frustrated because he wants to run around too.
> I hate having to explain because I feel like it's very close to the my dog is friendly thing, but I have to say something...
> Really dread weekends and nice weather these days. Sad to say it but there's just so many randoms that found this nice quiet green place during lockdown.
> Would have been nice had they put it on a lead until we'd passed but I don't expect anything anymore.
> Really need a windfall so I can just buy and fence off a lot of land just for us!
> :Meh


I have great sympathy, although Dan is small enough for me to be able to hold him when he goes off on one, it isn't pleasant. I'd love our very own private woodland with a small field attached too just for Dan to have a stress free walk.  Hope you're ok:Nurse


----------



## rottiemum

DanWalkersmum said:


> I have great sympathy, although Dan is small enough for me to be able to hold him when he goes off on one, it isn't pleasant. I'd love our very own private woodland with a small field attached too just for Dan to have a stress free walk.  Hope you're ok:Nurse


Thanks 
I'm ok. At least this time I meant to go on the ground. Lol
He was soon settled again after they went away. And the rest of the walk was fine. He was even ignoring cars today so that's something!


----------



## DanWalkersmum

rottiemum said:


> Thanks
> I'm ok. At least this time I meant to go on the ground. Lol
> He was soon settled again after they went away. And the rest of the walk was fine. He was even ignoring cars today so that's something!


 good boy Chase!


----------



## Beth78

Whisp had a mad 3 minutes and destroyed her bed 
Time for a new one I think, luckily I have a £25 argos voucher.


----------



## Boxer123

Hell is definitely other people @rottiemum when walking big excited dogs. We did go to a secure woods today which was lovely.

So a Great Dane has moved into the house out the back (adjoined garden) him and the boxers have been quite good so far a few barks thrown over the fence but that's it. I'm dreading Loki meeting him as he will be scared, he's a big boy ! Such a deep bark makes the boxers sound like chickens.


----------



## Boxer123

Beth78 said:


> Whisp had a mad 3 minutes and destroyed her bed
> Time for a new one I think, luckily I have a £25 argos voucher.
> View attachment 487159


Looks like it just exploded can't have been Whisp.


----------



## Beth78

Boxer123 said:


> Looks like it just exploded can't have been Whisp.


Yeah that's what she said.


----------



## Lurcherlad

rottiemum said:


> Thanks
> I'm ok. At least this time I meant to go on the ground. Lol
> He was soon settled again after they went away. And the rest of the walk was fine. He was even ignoring cars today so that's something!


As well as saying about why he's jumping around, maybe just mention "he's in training" or "we're working on it" in a lighthearted way?

I think if people understand you are trying, they are more understanding.

They can't then just make assumptions.

I know if I could help a struggling owner (if they wanted my help ) by hanging around with Jack, long enough for their dog to calm down so they could reward that behaviour, I would …. rather than others who just say, criticise and storm off.

That's how Jack became BFF with his greyhound buddy … her owner was struggling with her reactivity so we gave her time to calm down, by standing at a distance and chatting, etc.


----------



## O2.0

Lurcherlad said:


> As well as saying about why he's jumping around, maybe just mention "he's in training" or "we're working on it" in a lighthearted way?


I tend to say "I'm so sorry, we're still trying to civilize her." Most people at least smile


----------



## Emlar

rottiemum said:


> Having a nice walk with Chase this afternoon. Then we went in the woods for part of it...and lo and behold, a collie and 3 people we've never seen before come towards us. Collie is running around like mad, up and down the bank into the river.
> So of course idiot dog goes nuts wanting to play too...nearly dragged me down the bank. I slid down onto the ground to keep hold of him using my weight.
> Got up and walked past them still having a lunge...I'm like he's just frustrated because he wants to run around too.
> I hate having to explain because I feel like it's very close to the my dog is friendly thing, but I have to say something...
> Really dread weekends and nice weather these days. Sad to say it but there's just so many randoms that found this nice quiet green place during lockdown.
> Would have been nice had they put it on a lead until we'd passed but I don't expect anything anymore.
> Really need a windfall so I can just buy and fence off a lot of land just for us!
> :Meh


Tricky. I don't know if I necessarily would have put Rufus on a lead in this instance. Not because I wouldn't want to, or would refuse. But it might not cross my mind to? If he is running about enjoying himself, I tend to just keep him away from other dogs, rather than always putting him on lead. Or was he running near your dog? Or did they just not acknowledge at all? Hard to always know what to do for the best I think, and we always try and stay away from other dogs anyway!


----------



## rottiemum

Lurcherlad said:


> As well as saying about why he's jumping around, maybe just mention "he's in training" or "we're working on it" in a lighthearted way?
> 
> I think if people understand you are trying, they are more understanding.
> 
> They can't then just make assumptions.
> 
> I know if I could help a struggling owner (if they wanted my help ) by hanging around with Jack, long enough for their dog to calm down so they could reward that behaviour, I would …. rather than others who just say, criticise and storm off.
> 
> That's how Jack became BFF with his greyhound buddy … her owner was struggling with her reactivity so we gave her time to calm down, by standing at a distance and chatting, etc.


Good ideas!
Well it might have helped if they'd put it on lead and got away quicker, but at that point he was just in idiot mode anyway, so...not sure. At least he calmed down soon after.


----------



## rottiemum

O2.0 said:


> I tend to say "I'm so sorry, we're still trying to civilize her." Most people at least smile


That's a good one!


----------



## rottiemum

Emlar said:


> Tricky. I don't know if I necessarily would have put Rufus on a lead in this instance. Not because I wouldn't want to, or would refuse. But it might not cross my mind to? If he is running about enjoying himself, I tend to just keep him away from other dogs, rather than always putting him on lead. Or was he running near your dog? Or did they just not acknowledge at all? Hard to always know what to do for the best I think, and we always try and stay away from other dogs anyway!


Yeah I know what you mean. 
He was running pretty close, all around really. The people just gave me weird looks. They did acknowledge that he wanted to play. And of course, oh he's strong isn't he? Lol


----------



## Emlar

rottiemum said:


> Yeah I know what you mean.
> He was running pretty close, all around really. The people just gave me weird looks. They did acknowledge that he wanted to play. And of course, oh he's strong isn't he? Lol


Ah okay, gotcha. Definitely if I saw someone struggling to keep their dog away, I would call Rufus in and hold him still while they moved away.


----------



## MissKittyKat

I remembered today why I don't travel on a Friday but doing an unexpected visit to the parents but staying at their caravan in Wales.

Had a pitstop in Llangollen, it was gorgeous.


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Beth78 said:


> Whisp had a mad 3 minutes and destroyed her bed
> Time for a new one I think, luckily I have a £25 argos voucher.
> View attachment 487159


All that stuffing from one bed  !


----------



## Nonnie

Neds had a fun 24 hours.

They are filming a new Marvel series where we walk, and yesterday they were actively shooting. Loads of smoke machines, huge military vehicles, loud hailers, sets that he tried to steal stuff from, and Neds favourite thing of all time - lots and lots of men. Even better - men eating that wanted to fuss him and share their food with him. I think he must have consumed half his bodyweight in bits of sausage.

He is also in love with one particular security guard. I think it was mutual.

I have discovered that i have hedgehogs nesting my my garden. I have also discovered Ned HATES hedgehogs.


----------



## ECT

rottiemum said:


> Having a nice walk with Chase this afternoon. Then we went in the woods for part of it...and lo and behold, a collie and 3 people we've never seen before come towards us. Collie is running around like mad, up and down the bank into the river.
> So of course idiot dog goes nuts wanting to play too...nearly dragged me down the bank. I slid down onto the ground to keep hold of him using my weight.
> Got up and walked past them still having a lunge...I'm like he's just frustrated because he wants to run around too.
> I hate having to explain because I feel like it's very close to the my dog is friendly thing, but I have to say something...
> Really dread weekends and nice weather these days. Sad to say it but there's just so many randoms that found this nice quiet green place during lockdown.
> Would have been nice had they put it on a lead until we'd passed but I don't expect anything anymore.
> Really need a windfall so I can just buy and fence off a lot of land just for us!
> :Meh


I sympathise entirely! I also have an idiot dog that I have to say "she's ok, she just wants to play" when she loses her brain! Though mine is a d'head 99% of the time so I just expect the worst now. I get the feeling of having to say something just so people know they aren't aggressive. It's hard work but I do sympathise


----------



## rottiemum

ECT said:


> I sympathise entirely! I also have an idiot dog that I have to say "she's ok, she just wants to play" when she loses her brain! Though mine is a d'head 99% of the time so I just expect the worst now. I get the feeling of having to say something just so people know they aren't aggressive. It's hard work but I do sympathise


That's exactly it. With our breed you feel like you have to make them understand they're not being aggressive. :Bag


----------



## ECT

rottiemum said:


> That's exactly it. With our breed you feel like you have to make them understand they're not being aggressive. :Bag


I totally understand. I was playing ball with Thea on her walk today when 2 GSPs just appeared through the trees off lead. I called Thea and she ran to me, dropped the ball but before I could grab her harness she took off running with the GSPs. :Banghead 
It was all fun and everyone was fine but I was mortified she didn't recall and apologised. Luckily, we've seen the owner a few times and he just said "oh don't worry, it's what they do" which was nice but didn't help my embarrassment! A rottie running full pelt does look a bit intimidating! Needless to say, Thea has now lost her off-lead privileges!


----------



## LittleFox

Took my two on a walk that we don't usually do because there's too many bunnies, but I wanted a change from our usual places.

A little way into the walk Elliot spotted two big adult rabbits and took off. Kenzie took off after him and I called her. She got about halfway, turned around and came back, although I think that was more because she couldn't actually see them (poor old girl) and less because of my training! Elliot reached where the rabbits were, but they saw him coming from a mile away and had long since disappeared. Usually he'd sniff obsessively for ages, but I called him and he came racing back.

Then they were really good for the rest of the walk. I don't know what's happened to my dogs!


----------



## Beth78

We came across an over exuberant lab on our walk today, it ran right up to Whisp wanting to play, it kept running away then back again and the owner was too far away to communicate. Whisp did lose it abit with some lunging and barking. Every time it ran back to us I tried to body block but the lab just ran around me every time so that didn't work.
Finally the owner was close enough to call to so I asked her if she could please put her dog on the lead while she passes us, it turned out she didn't have a lead and looked a right wally trying to catch her bouncy friend whilst we tried to walk on with our new friends bounding after us.
In the end I just found the whole situation quite funny.

The rest of the walk was lovely as we practiced some recall and used up a whole bag of liver cake 

ETA; her new bed has arrived so the increasing cloud of stuffing is gone.


----------



## Boxer123

Morning playtime followed by sleepy pupper…


----------



## Emlar

Beth78 said:


> We came across an over exuberant lab on our walk today, it ran right up to Whisp wanting to play, it kept running away then back again and the owner was too far away to communicate. Whisp did lose it abit with some lunging and barking. Every time it ran back to us I tried to body block but the lab just ran around me every time so that didn't work.
> Finally the owner was close enough to call to so I asked her if she could please put her dog on the lead while she passes us, it turned out she didn't have a lead and looked a right wally trying to catch her bouncy friend whilst we tried to walk on with our new friends bounding after us.
> In the end I just found the whole situation quite funny.
> 
> The rest of the walk was lovely as we practiced some recall and used up a whole bag of liver cake
> 
> ETA; her new bed has arrived so the increasing cloud of stuffing is gone.
> View attachment 487265


She didn't have a lead?? I wouldn't dream of taking Rufus anywhere without a lead!


----------



## Beth78

Emlar said:


> She didn't have a lead?? I wouldn't dream of taking Rufus anywhere without a lead!


Yeah, silly woman. Maybe she learned a lesson today, maybe not.


----------



## Boxer123

Me and Loki


----------



## Beth78

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 487291
> Me and Loki


Yes, very familiar.


----------



## Beth78

Best seat in the house.


----------



## Boxer123

Easter holidays are upon that means more times with boxers.


----------



## O2.0

For the first time in her life with us, Penny actually slept in the car!
Less than 2 years ago she would shake uncontrollably and try to hide herself with a car ride, now she's comfortable enough to fall asleep. Woo hoo!!









Reactivity is going well too I'd say!
https://youtube.com/shorts/EFcfRoW0Dzg?feature=share


----------



## Beth78

O2.0 said:


> For the first time in her life with us, Penny actually slept in the car!
> Less than 2 years ago she would shake uncontrollably and try to hide herself with a car ride, now she's comfortable enough to fall asleep. Woo hoo!!
> View attachment 487395
> 
> 
> Reactivity is going well too I'd say!
> https://youtube.com/shorts/EFcfRoW0Dzg?feature=share


Aaw well done penny you little star .


----------



## O2.0

I'm really happy for her, I can see where she's going to be in a few years, and it makes me happy that she can go and do and be all the things if she wants to. At the core she's a really outgoing, busy dog who loves to do stuff and it's great to see her getting to do fun things without feeling worried about life.

We did have an "oops" with a big, boisterous lab. Penny actually has really good dog skills and I don't worry about her getting in to trouble with a bigger dog, but this one did overwhelm her, but she recovered so quickly and was back to her usual self as soon as I put her back down.






ETA: It sounds like she was hurt, she wasn't, more of a preemptive yelp  She really was perfectly fine!


----------



## Beth78

O2.0 said:


> I'm really happy for her, I can see where she's going to be in a few years, and it makes me happy that she can go and do and be all the things if she wants to. At the core she's a really outgoing, busy dog who loves to do stuff and it's great to see her getting to do fun things without feeling worried about life.
> 
> We did have an "oops" with a big, boisterous lab. Penny actually has really good dog skills and I don't worry about her getting in to trouble with a bigger dog, but this one did overwhelm her, but she recovered so quickly and was back to her usual self as soon as I put her back down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ETA: It sounds like she was hurt, she wasn't, more of a preemptive yelp  She really was perfectly fine!


It's the most rewarding thing seeing a dog (or any animal for that matter) go from a freaked out ball of nerves to a thriving, happy being.


----------



## Oof

Wish I slept this well.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Oof said:


> View attachment 487457
> 
> Wish I slept this well.


Me too. He's snoring rather loudly!


----------



## Oof

MissKittyKat said:


> Me too. He's snoring rather loudly!
> View attachment 487459


Haha looks like you can't move for the foreseeable future


----------



## rottiemum

I've booked the private field for an hour on Saturday and an hour on Sunday. Can't be bothered with all the families/kids/random people with unknown dogs that will descend upon us this weekend. 
Just me and Chase. Hubby is away on a job. I just hope I can boot a ball as far as he can.


----------



## edinoodle

I loved it when we went to a private field, it's nice to just be able to 100% focus on playing/training rather than waiting for an off lead dog to fly out the bushes! Hope you have a lovely time 

I went to my first hoopers class last night, I was terrible but it was lots of fun! They've kindly lent me two hoops to practice at home 

Also does anyone here have any experience showing? I have a couple of silly questions that I can't find the answers to online and the local ringcraft class isn't on for a couple of weeks


----------



## Sarah H

edinoodle said:


> I loved it when we went to a private field, it's nice to just be able to 100% focus on playing/training rather than waiting for an off lead dog to fly out the bushes! Hope you have a lovely time
> 
> I went to my first hoopers class last night, I was terrible but it was lots of fun! They've kindly lent me two hoops to practice at home
> 
> Also does anyone here have any experience showing? I have a couple of silly questions that I can't find the answers to online and the local ringcraft class isn't on for a couple of weeks


Yes safe spaces allow you to relax and just enjoy some outdoor time with your dog.
What do you want to know about showing? Not done any myself but my boss breeds and shows so I glean a lot of info from her! They are top dogs too so she must be doing something right.


----------



## Boxer123

A really positive walk with Loki this morning. We bumped into a young spaniel it took a couple of minutes for his owner to recall him but he did Loki waited to the side. He did react a bit but recovered quickly. (He seems to not like it when they strain against the collar)

Anyway we continued on saw a woman with an off lead but exceptionally well behaved Jack Russel and we managed to walk past no fuss at all. I had a little happy dance once they had gone around the corner.

It was a bit spooky today…


----------



## LinznMilly

Honey's at the vet for x-ray and a dental today, so to take my mind off all the "what ifs", I hauled the scooter out and took Milly for a jaunt around the park. As soon as I got the scooter battery out, she did her happy dance, so I think she's learning to associate it with longer, faster walks. 

And because I wasn't about to leave my phone at home, I decided to take some pics;

Sniffs;









More sniffs;









I think she had her attention elsewhere when I went to take this pic, and turned towards me at the last minute.









"Which way we going, Hooman? Make your mind up!"









A couple of scenery pics;


















Back home for a game with her Buster Cube;









And she still has the cheek to eye up my hot cross buns (no, she didn't get any);


----------



## edinoodle

Sarah H said:


> Yes safe spaces allow you to relax and just enjoy some outdoor time with your dog.
> What do you want to know about showing? Not done any myself but my boss breeds and shows so I glean a lot of info from her! They are top dogs too so she must be doing something right.


Ah thank you, appreciate it!  
I'd like to know if it matters what kind of lead we use? There are so many different types and I'd rather just stick to a leather slip lead but I don't know if thats allowed. I'm also wondering if its bad form to enter more than 1 class, I've noticed most people only enter 1 but Bumble seems to settle more once he's been in the ring so I wouldn't mind entering him in two, just so he gets to end on a high but obviously not if it's some unspoken ettiquette rule I don't know about! Also once the class is over are we free to leave the show? We did last time (at the only show I've ever been too!) because I wanted it to be a fun experience, but I felt like it wasn't the norm to do this. I just literally am clueless about it but it's an environment that is really helping Bumbles confidence so I'd like to do a couple of more shows, but don't want to upset anyone who is there for actual showing reasons, if that makes sense! I need a newbies guide to showing I think


----------



## O2.0

Oh well done Loki!! Way to pretend you're a normal doggy 

And that walk looks lovely @LinznMilly I love that Milly is learning to love the scooter, that will make your life so much easier. Good vibes to Honey!


----------



## PawsOnMe

Well I didnt know we had a german shepherd! 

My mum was walking home from work when a woman started walking with her and chatting, coming to our street she started talking about the houses and how some had chipped paint or weeds in their garden etc and then pointing to our house "and that house has a big alsatian who stares out the window and watches me!" My mum said that's her house and it's a little terrier who likes to have a look out the window and watch the world go by. "No it's definitely a big alsation!' 

So meet Izzy boo who all this time has been pretending to be a scruffy terrier when she's actually a german shepherd!


----------



## Boxer123

PawsOnMe said:


> Well I didnt know we had a german shepherd!
> 
> My mum was walking home from work when a woman started walking with her and chatting, coming to our street she started talking about the houses and how some had chipped paint or weeds in their garden etc and then pointing to our house "and that house has a big alsatian who stares out the window and watches me!" My mum said that's her house and it's a little terrier who likes to have a look out the window and watch the world go by. "No it's definitely a big alsation!'
> 
> So meet Izzy boo who all this time has been pretending to be a scruffy terrier when she's actually a german shepherd!
> View attachment 487719


Shes doing a great job masquerading as a GSD


----------



## PawsOnMe

Boxer123 said:


> Shes doing a great job masquerading as a GSD


She is isnt she! I'd have never of thought, although the noises and smells that come from her butt belongs to that of a much bigger dog!


----------



## LinznMilly

O2.0 said:


> Oh well done Loki!! Way to pretend you're a normal doggy
> 
> And that walk looks lovely @LinznMilly I love that Milly is learning to love the scooter, that will make your life so much easier. Good vibes to Honey!


Thank you. 

Honey has to have 15 teeth out, bless her, and I've been feeling so, so guilty about it. . My poor girl!

It's not that I haven't tried - I have, but she wouldn't let me near her mouth. I tried getting her seen earlier via the PDSA, but they wouldn't entertain us because she's still eating, drinking and going for walks. No sign of things to normal for them, either - I asked. I couldn't just leave her to get to that state. She's been booked in for this appointment with her own vet for over a month.

So I've been using PlaqueOff and trying to get what I could off with that and my fingernail.

I'm trying to console myself that she'll be out of pain now.

Her heart and lungs are clear, though. The vet thinks her cough is down to tracheal collapse.


----------



## SusieRainbow

LinznMilly said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Honey has to have 15 teeth out, bless her, and I've been feeling so, so guilty about it. . My poor girl!
> 
> It's not that I haven't tried - I have, but she wouldn't let me near her mouth. I tried getting her seen earlier via the PDSA, but they wouldn't entertain us because she's still eating, drinking and going for walks. No sign of things to normal for them, either - I asked. I couldn't just leave her to get to that state. She's been booked in for this appointment with her own vet for over a month.
> 
> So I've been using PlaqueOff and trying to get what I could off with that and my fingernail.
> 
> I'm trying to console myself that she'll be out of pain now.
> 
> Her heart and lungs are clear, though. The vet thinks her cough is down to tracheal collapse.


Oh dear, poor Honey. I know how you feel though, Reena had 13 teeth out a few years ago, these little dogs have such crowded little mouths it just can't be helped. She wouldn't tolerate brushing, I've tried everything else like Plaque Off, water additives,gels etc . 
You can only do your best.


----------



## O2.0

Oh poor Honey!
Don't beat yourself up, that damage was done long before you got her. Yes, she will feel so much better now!


----------



## LinznMilly

SusieRainbow said:


> Oh dear, poor Honey. I know how you feel though, Reena had 13 teeth out a few years ago, these little dogs have such crowded little mouths it just can't be helped. She wouldn't tolerate brushing, I've tried everything else like Plaque Off, water additives,gels etc .
> You can only do your best.


Thank you Sue. Yeah, they're little so-and-so's, aren't they? If we could only explain to them we're not trying to torture them, it's for their own good.



O2.0 said:


> Oh poor Honey!
> Don't beat yourself up, that damage was done long before you got her. Yes, she will feel so much better now!


Oh, thank you, @O2.0 for that. I think I needed to hear that. 

We're picking her up at 5 (bro's taking me). I can't wait.


----------



## LinznMilly

She’s home.  Snuggled up in her crate, so that Milly will leave her alone. She has to go back on Saturday for a check-up. Vets were lovely, too. They’ve all fallen in love with her, said a few cages over from her, was a cat, literally double her size . I said I could believe it because my mum’s cats are double her size too. One vet tech came out to say goodbye to her on our way out, saying she’d been sitting with her all day. 

Got to go back on Saturday for a check-up, and she has Metacam and an antibiotic starting from tomorrow.


----------



## SusieRainbow

LinznMilly said:


> She's home.  Snuggled up in her crate, so that Milly will leave her alone. She has to go back on Saturday for a check-up. Vets were lovely, too. They've all fallen in love with her, said a few cages over from her, was a cat, literally double her size . I said I could believe it because my mum's cats are double her size too. One vet tech came out to say goodbye to her on our way out, saying she'd been sitting with her all day.
> 
> Got to go back on Saturday for a check-up, and she has Metacam and an antibiotic starting from tomorrow.


Oh, bless her. Is she feeling sorry for hersef? I prescribe lots of soft yummy titbits and gentle cuddles as needed.


----------



## LinznMilly

SusieRainbow said:


> Oh, bless her. Is she feeling sorry for hersef? I prescribe lots of soft yummy titbits and gentle cuddles as needed.


She is. She's snuggled up in her crate, sound asleep. I put her inside my jacket on the way to the car and she tucked her head in the opposite side. I'm checking on her regularly while waiting for my dinner to cook because it's the first thing I've had since the hot x buns. She has a can of Royal Canin special food from the vet for tonight - if she wants it ( not that she'll have a whole can, of course - that'll take her a couple of days to get through).


----------



## margy

Belle also had a load of teeth out. She had a loose one at the front so took her to the vet, then when she went to have it removed they took 10 out and had a bad bleed. They kept her in overnight to monitor her. I was so worried but she was OK and I collected her the next day, it was just a precaution. Until then the vet had said her teeth were good for her age. You just never know.


----------



## Sarah H

edinoodle said:


> Ah thank you, appreciate it!
> I'd like to know if it matters what kind of lead we use? There are so many different types and I'd rather just stick to a leather slip lead but I don't know if thats allowed. I'm also wondering if its bad form to enter more than 1 class, I've noticed most people only enter 1 but Bumble seems to settle more once he's been in the ring so I wouldn't mind entering him in two, just so he gets to end on a high but obviously not if it's some unspoken ettiquette rule I don't know about! Also once the class is over are we free to leave the show? We did last time (at the only show I've ever been too!) because I wanted it to be a fun experience, but I felt like it wasn't the norm to do this. I just literally am clueless about it but it's an environment that is really helping Bumbles confidence so I'd like to do a couple of more shows, but don't want to upset anyone who is there for actual showing reasons, if that makes sense! I need a newbies guide to showing I think


Hmmm ok. Most show people use a thin slip or a half check style leather collar (with a chain) with a lead attached. The lead should be as invisible as possible if that makes sense? It shouldn't distract or detract from the showing of the dog. I think at the higher levels of showing most people only enter one class, as they know which they are likely to do best in and probably have other dogs in other classes to think about. You can leave when you like! But if you win a class you stick around as you can compete later. Also lots of people at shows are also there to socialise with friends and other show peeps, and see which dogs are winning, so that's why they hang around. This might be a load of [email protected] but it's what I've come to understand from listening to show people for the last 10 years!


----------



## margy

I've met a good breeder on Champdogs, but three of the breeders I've contacted don't breed any more and one was quite sharp with me when I rang her as she doesn't breed anymore because of ill health. How was I to know when her phone number is still on their site. I don't understand why they're still on there if they no longer breed.


----------



## Kaily

margy said:


> I've met a good breeder on Champdogs, but three of the breeders I've contacted don't breed any more and one was quite sharp with me when I rang her as she doesn't breed anymore because of ill health. How was I to know when her phone number is still on their site. I don't understand why they're still on there if they no longer breed.


I don't understand why breeders make it so difficult for potential buyers. I understand they want their pups to go to the best possible homes, rightly so but from what I have heard asking questions seems to be frowned upon.

I am pleased to hear you are now in contact with a good breeder. Lets hope we hear the patter of little paws very soon.


----------



## LinznMilly

margy said:


> I've met a good breeder on Champdogs, but three of the breeders I've contacted don't breed any more and one was quite sharp with me when I rang her as she doesn't breed anymore because of ill health. How was I to know when her phone number is still on their site. I don't understand why they're still on there if they no longer breed.


I can understand why that breeder might be a bit fed up, if she keeps getting potential buyers ringing up asking if she has a litter planned, but that's no reason to take it on you (or anyone else). She should update Champdogs.

I'm glad you're in contact with a good breeder now, though. :Happy


----------



## Boxer123

The boxers are just to cute when sleeping.


----------



## Kaily

Absolutely beautiful day, just back from the park.


----------



## Magyarmum

The Schnauzer boys inspecting the new doggy toilet at our vet










It was me that needed to see the vet,not them! I needed him to witness a form saying I'm still alive for the UK State Pension Dept.

Our walk from where I'd parked the car didn't start out well. We think there must have been a bitch in heat somewhere around because Gwylim was all of a twitter,and quite beside himself, pulling me all over the place, and even Grisha who's neutered wasn't acting normally.

He'd calmed down though by the time we got out of the vets, until a young Goldie who behaved himself in the waiting room came bouncing outside minus lead, and headed straight towards Gwylim who was outraged and told him so in no uncertain terms. Thankfully his owners caught the Goldie, put him on a lead and quickly stuffed him into their car. Peace reigned after that.


----------



## Boxer123

Magyarmum said:


> The Schnauzer boys inspecting the new doggy toilet at our vet
> 
> View attachment 487805
> 
> 
> It was me that needed to see the vet,not them! I needed him to witness a form saying I'm still alive for the UK State Pension Dept.
> 
> Our walk from where I'd parked the car didn't start out well. We think there must have been a bitch in heat somewhere around because Gwylim was all of a twitter,and quite beside himself, pulling me all over the place, and even Grisha who's neutered wasn't acting normally.
> 
> He'd calmed down though by the time we got out of the vets, until a young Goldie who behaved himself in the waiting room came bouncing outside minus lead, and headed straight towards Gwylim who was outraged and told him so in no uncertain terms. Thankfully his owners caught the Goldie, put him on a lead and quickly stuffed him into their car. Peace reigned after that.


Did the pension department think the schnauzers were fraudulently claiming your pension?


----------



## Beth78

Whisp is currently sunbathing in the garden.


----------



## Magyarmum

Boxer123 said:


> Did the pension department think the schnauzers were fraudulently claiming your pension?


No thinking about it, those Schnauzer boys cost me a fortune. The form has to be witnessed by someone with a professional qualification or similar. My vet speaks good English so it's easier for me to explain to him rather than my doctor or the Mayor who only speak Hungarian.


----------



## Boxer123

Lovely afternoon with my boys.


----------



## Beth78

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 487839
> View attachment 487841
> View attachment 487843
> View attachment 487845
> Lovely afternoon with my boys.


Is that run dog run ?


----------



## Boxer123

Beth78 said:


> Is that run dog run ?


It is indeed such an amazing field isn't it ?


----------



## Beth78

Boxer123 said:


> It is indeed such an amazing field isn't it ?


Yeah it's massive, I'm never on time to get good spaces.


----------



## Boxer123

Beth78 said:


> Yeah it's massive, I'm never on time to get good spaces.


No you have to be pretty quick I book a month in advance I remember it was easier when it first opened but since lockdown it's been nuts at all the fields I go to.


----------



## Oof

After all the trick training suggestions a while back, I chose to teach Finn to bow.

I don't think he quite 'gets' it lol, but im trying to incorporate it into a routine we're working on


----------



## LinznMilly

Some lovely pics of dogs enjoying the sun. 

Update on Honey:

She started eating on Thursday night, so I gave her her antibiotic then - in her crate, because after everything she's been through, she deserved a meal in bed. Vet said give her a couple of days to recover from the anaesthetic (ergo, no walks). So yesterday morning, there was Honey, on the landing, tail wagging, wanting her walk.   

So I thought I'd take her and keep a close eye on her. 

Turned round at one point to do just that, and found her with a piece of pita bread hanging out of her mouth. :Bag Quickly retrieved it and told her "Ah, you cannot have that! Soft food only!" This dog is going to get me hung up by the vet one of these days. 

By yesterday afternoon, she was back to climbing my leg, hoping for some of my dinner.

We've just come back from the vet, who is happy with her progress and says she's healing well. Not that Honey would let me lift her lips so the vet could see her mouth, of course.  :Wacky 

She has to go back for another check up on Friday.


----------



## O2.0

Haha Honey! Glad she's recovering well


----------



## LinznMilly

O2.0 said:


> Haha Honey! Glad she's recovering well


Thanks.

She was doing so well, she didn't want to stay home when I got ready to take Milly out on the scooter. So, I stuffed her in a doggy rucksack donated to us by Milly's favourite Hooman, and off we went;






























I let her out once it was safe to do so, but I think she was a bit overwhelmed by it all. Not that she looks it on this pic;

















Incidentally, her coat was clipped last week by a groomer. She wasn't matted, I asked for it cut short, not realising just how short it would be. Next time, I'll ask for it not to be so short, but Honey seems to be better for it. By the time the groomer got to her tail, I asked her just to trim it and leave the length.


----------



## O2.0

LinznMilly said:


> Thanks.
> 
> She was doing so well, she didn't want to stay home when I got ready to take Milly out on the scooter. So, I stuffed her in a doggy rucksack donated to us by Milly's favourite Hooman, and off we went;
> View attachment 487929
> View attachment 487931
> View attachment 487933
> View attachment 487935
> 
> 
> I let her out once it was safe to do so, but I think she was a bit overwhelmed by it all. Not that she looks it on this pic;
> View attachment 487937
> 
> 
> Incidentally, her coat was clipped last week by a groomer. She wasn't matted, I asked for it cut short, not realising just how short it would be. Next time, I'll ask for it not to be so short, but Honey seems to be better for it. By the time the groomer got to her tail, I asked her just to trim it and leave the length.
> View attachment 487941


Oh Linz this post makes me so happy! I'm really glad you have the scooter, how nice is this for you and the girls?!


----------



## LinznMilly

O2.0 said:


> Oh Linz this post makes me so happy! I'm really glad you have the scooter, how nice is this for you and the girls?!


Thanks O2.  I don't know how many times over the past year I thought about rehoming the girls - Milly especially, because she wasn't getting what she needed and it wasn't fair on bro to keep coming round, picking them up, taking care of them all day, and then dropping them off. Especially when they'd look to me and not want to go. It was heartbreaking. But all worth it now. 

We're seeing some of the familiar faces from the dog walks again, and they mentioned missing us, not seeing us for ages. We met one dog owner/walker on this walk, whose dogs died last year, and he mentioned that it was good to see us again.

And despite the hassle of getting the scooter in and out, and the damage it's causing my chest, the sense of freedom is worth it. . I was out yesterday, about 8am, just going to Asda on the scooter, not having to ask someone to pick me up, no waiting for them, just scooter out and away I went. Back home by 9.  :Smuggrin


----------



## rottiemum

Successful trip to the private field today.
I wasn't sure how I was going to work it at the gate; it's got a gate into your field that you pull your car into, then shut it behind you. Didn't know if Chase would be happy in the car for the few moments it would take. Lol
Luckily the people before us we're just leaving as I arrived and one held it open for me and closed it behind me. When we left I just opened it, drove out, and motioned to the next person to drive in. 
Not sure we'll be that lucky tomorrow!
But Chase was so happy to be there. Started running around before I even got the balls out. I definitely can't kick a ball as far as hubby, but I did well enough.
One knackered dog. 
(Would have got pictures but my phone memory was full)


----------



## Oof

Sunbathing.
In the shade :Hilarious
The joys of being a cold-weather mutt on a 20°c day


----------



## DanWalkersmum

LinznMilly said:


> Thanks O2.  I don't know how many times over the past year I thought about rehoming the girls - Milly especially, because she wasn't getting what she needed and it wasn't fair on bro to keep coming round, picking them up, taking care of them all day, and then dropping them off. Especially when they'd look to me and not want to go. It was heartbreaking. But all worth it now.
> 
> We're seeing some of the familiar faces from the dog walks again, and they mentioned missing us, not seeing us for ages. We met one dog owner/walker on this walk, whose dogs died last year, and he mentioned that it was good to see us again.
> 
> And despite the hassle of getting the scooter in and out, and the damage it's causing my chest, the sense of freedom is worth it. . I was out yesterday, about 8am, just going to Asda on the scooter, not having to ask someone to pick me up, no waiting for them, just scooter out and away I went. Back home by 9.  :Smuggrin


Freedom!!  It's vastly underrated, glad you have found a way to get out with the girls again


----------



## Teddy-dog

I wonder what Ted got up to on his walk today :Hilarious


----------



## Emlar

We went exploring at Tredegar House National Trust today! Not been before, and Rufus gets super overwhelmed and excited at new places. But we took it slow, lots of snuffling for treats to calm down, and he did really well. Even ran about off lead for a while  He did get through an entire bag of treats....and got an ice cream... but sometimes needs must!


----------



## Teddy-dog

Emlar said:


> We went exploring at Tredegar House National Trust today! Not been before, and Rufus gets super overwhelmed and excited at new places. But we took it slow, lots of snuffling for treats to calm down, and he did really well. Even ran about off lead for a while  He did get through an entire bag of treats....and got an ice cream... but sometimes needs must!
> View attachment 488009


Good boy Rufus


----------



## O2.0

Someone would like to know if I'm done painting yet. 
Sadly no, at least one more coat, probably two more :Arghh:Arghh
I'm over it too Penny!


----------



## Oof

O2.0 said:


> Someone would like to know if I'm done painting yet.
> Sadly no, at least one more coat, probably two more :Arghh:Arghh
> I'm over it too Penny!
> 
> View attachment 488021


Penny looks like she's silently judging you haha.
I love that purple colour


----------



## PawsOnMe

Happy easter everyone, such lovely weather. We set off and had a few hours down the field this morning. Going to have a nice relax now :Happy


----------



## O2.0

Oof said:


> Penny looks like she's silently judging you haha.
> I love that purple colour


The yellow and doors is what I'm painting. Doors are such a pain!! 
The purple is old and I do love it, it needs a touch up but I have no idea what I did with the original swatches and I'm scared to get the color wrong


----------



## Kaily

We are just back from an epic 4 hour walk. Forgot to take any pics, lovely though. Exhausted.


----------



## Mojo83

Just took a wander down to our local costa and sat outside. Got Dobby a cup of water which she ignored. Carried all the way home just in case and she drank it when we got in  so I just looked like a muppet that took my dog for Costa


----------



## LinznMilly

Mojo83 said:


> Just took a wander down to our local costa and sat outside. Got Dobby a cup of water which she ignored. Carried all the way home just in case and she drank it when we got in  so I just looked like a muppet that took my dog for Costa


They really know how to show us up, don't they? :Hilarious



Oof said:


> I love that purple colour


I never even noticed. I was think you were talking about Penny's collar, and wondering how you could see it from that far away. :Bag :Bag

@O2.0 it is a nice shade of purple.  I understand why you're worried about getting it wrong.



PawsOnMe said:


> Happy easter everyone, such lovely weather. We set off and had a few hours down the field this morning. Going to have a nice relax now :Happy
> View attachment 488065
> 
> View attachment 488063


Happy Easter from us, too. 

"If we lie down, facing the kitchen, Hooman can't fail to get the hint;


----------



## Mojo83

LinznMilly said:


> They really know how to show us up, don't they? :Hilarious


Oh she really does, I think that's her purpose in life now


----------



## 1507601

The weather is great, isn't it? I'm outside with Zhia and Holly, the in laws' dog. They're getting on okay now, albeit with a bit of bullying from Holly. Got the paddling pool out and Holly had a bit of a walk about and scratch at the water coming out of the hose. Zhia was interested but didn't feel up to getting in.

Zhia is very much enjoying their large garden.


----------



## Oof

Mojo83 said:


> Just took a wander down to our local costa and sat outside. Got Dobby a cup of water which she ignored. Carried all the way home just in case and she drank it when we got in  so I just looked like a muppet that took my dog for Costa


maybe she wanted a capPAWccino instead?

Har Har.

:Hilarious


----------



## O2.0

When people ask why I call Penny a meth puppy

Exhibit A:


----------



## Mojo83

Oof said:


> maybe she wanted a capPAWccino instead?
> 
> Har Har.
> 
> :Hilarious


:Hilarious


----------



## catz4m8z

Hope everybody had a nice Easter!

Vet visit today with Adam and Heidi. We had to pick up Adams prescriptions, get some flea treatment, a regular claw trim for Heidi and a very unusual claw trim for Adam (he had a dewclaw that was growing oddly and threatening to dig into his leg).
Heidi was taken out back so she would be better behaved and the vet nurse confirmed that she was indeed an angel....for her!
I wasnt sure how Adam would be as I think he has only had his claws cut once before but I held him and he was so chill he was barely conscious! I think the nurse and I were both surprised at how calm he was. He really is the bestest boy!:Smug


----------



## rottiemum

Went to the field again yesterday. Had more breaks as it was a bit warm, but he still had a great time.
Back to the normal walk today. Not too bad considering lots of people are still off work today. Saw a Weimaraner puppy that we've met once before. Starting to get big!
Then passed 2 women with a dog. Chase walking nicely beside me; we passed quite close and so I smiled and said hello...And nothing. No smile, no nod, no hello. Rude.
I wonder really why I prefer dogs to humans...:Hilarious


----------



## LinznMilly

catz4m8z said:


> Hope everybody had a nice Easter!
> 
> Vet visit today with Adam and Heidi. We had to pick up Adams prescriptions, get some flea treatment, a regular claw trim for Heidi and a very unusual claw trim for Adam (he had a dewclaw that was growing oddly and threatening to dig into his leg).
> Heidi was taken out back so she would be better behaved and the vet nurse confirmed that she was indeed an angel....for her!
> I wasnt sure how Adam would be as I think he has only had his claws cut once before but I held him and he was so chill he was barely conscious! I think the nurse and I were both surprised at how calm he was. He really is the bestest boy!:Smug


Good boy Adam! 

Yes, mine are usually better behaved for strangers etc, too.



rottiemum said:


> Went to the field again yesterday. Had more breaks as it was a bit warm, but he still had a great time.
> Back to the normal walk today. Not too bad considering lots of people are still off work today. Saw a Weimaraner puppy that we've met once before. Starting to get big!
> Then passed 2 women with a dog. Chase walking nicely beside me; we passed quite close and so I smiled and said hello...And nothing. No smile, no nod, no hello. Rude.
> I wonder really why I prefer dogs to humans...:Hilarious


Says more about them than it does about you.

I am shattered! I've been out with my scooter a lot today - first to my dad's, then out this afternoon with Milly (Honey scarpered as soon as I got the ramp out). who is equally shattered, but doesn't know it. We done 3.2km this time - mainly because Milly decided she wanted to go round the block and I wasn't getting the scooter out for a walk my legs can usually manage, so I let her lead the way until I saw where she was going, then took over. Still got told to F off by a Border Collie guarding his garden  I do think Milly was ready for a confrontation though, because she saw the BC before I did, so I can't be too sure which dog started this one.

But other than that, the walk passed pleasantly, and by the end, Milly was actually hot enough to start panting (we were well on our way home by then). We were out for 1hr and 15mins.

Got home, Milly disappeared up the stairs in a blur while I hauled the scooter back to its place, went to check on Milly, expecting to find her flat out.

No. She had the downright cheek to look utterly fed up and bored instead. :Shifty :Hilarious

_Dogs_!!!


----------



## catz4m8z

One funny thing struck me in the vets today. There was a Staffie in and Heidi ignored him and Adam went over to say hello. Then a Cavalier came in and both my dogs barked at him and gave him the stinkeye. The difference?? The Staffie was very calm and quiet and the Cav was bouncing around all over.
Makes you think about all those people who obsess over breed rather then behaviour. Ive seen my lot happily get on with Staffies, Dobermans, Mastiffs, Great Danes, Huskies and be really upset with and tell off JRTs and Spaniels. Dogs dont have that prejudice, they only know what is in front of them.


----------



## Oof

rottiemum said:


> Went to the field again yesterday. Had more breaks as it was a bit warm, but he still had a great time.
> Back to the normal walk today. Not too bad considering lots of people are still off work today. Saw a Weimaraner puppy that we've met once before. Starting to get big!
> Then passed 2 women with a dog. Chase walking nicely beside me; we passed quite close and so I smiled and said hello...And nothing. No smile, no nod, no hello. Rude.
> I wonder really why I prefer dogs to humans...:Hilarious


Probably cliquey - not seen you before so won't bother for a while. Humans, eh?



catz4m8z said:


> One funny thing struck me in the vets today. There was a Staffie in and Heidi ignored him and Adam went over to say hello. Then a Cavalier came in and both my dogs barked at him and gave him the stinkeye. The difference?? The Staffie was very calm and quiet and the Cav was bouncing around all over.
> Makes you think about all those people who obsess over breed rather then behaviour. Ive seen my lot happily get on with Staffies, Dobermans, Mastiffs, Great Danes, Huskies and be really upset with and tell off JRTs and Spaniels. Dogs dont have that prejudice, they only know what is in front of them.


That is so true. And a badly behaved spaniel/lab will be classed as 'friendly', yet a badly behaved staffy will be a 'danger'.

Finn looks more lab than husky, and because of that a lot of people assume that he's happy go lucky, a foodie, friendly etc. All the lab traits. A couple of years ago when I was walking him he had a grumble at a jrt that was charging at him (growling, showing teeth), and the two women walking the jrt said i "had probably abused" finn because "labradors dont act like that".


----------



## rottiemum

Oof said:


> Probably cliquey - not seen you before so won't bother for a while. Humans, eh?
> 
> That is so true. And a badly behaved spaniel/lab will be classed as 'friendly', yet a badly behaved staffy will be a 'danger'.
> 
> Finn looks more lab than husky, and because of that a lot of people assume that he's happy go lucky, a foodie, friendly etc. All the lab traits. A couple of years ago when I was walking him he had a grumble at a jrt that was charging at him (growling, showing teeth), and the two women walking the jrt said i "had probably abused" finn because "labradors dont act like that".


Probably. Only I don't think they live in this estate. So by rights I should have been the rude one...


----------



## rottiemum

catz4m8z said:


> One funny thing struck me in the vets today. There was a Staffie in and Heidi ignored him and Adam went over to say hello. Then a Cavalier came in and both my dogs barked at him and gave him the stinkeye. The difference?? The Staffie was very calm and quiet and the Cav was bouncing around all over.
> Makes you think about all those people who obsess over breed rather then behaviour. Ive seen my lot happily get on with Staffies, Dobermans, Mastiffs, Great Danes, Huskies and be really upset with and tell off JRTs and Spaniels. Dogs dont have that prejudice, they only know what is in front of them.


Agreed. Dogs will run right up to Chase while their owners look horrified. 
I think dogs (most anyway) would avoid him if he was giving off scary vibes or whatever.


----------



## Oof

Another nice day so filled up the paddling pool for Finn. 
He pestered me like crazy whilst I was filling it up, and then spent the grand total of one minute in it. So i did what any self-respecting dog owner would do and had a paddle too. He soon showed interest again.


----------



## Oof

Finn has just done something out of character.

He grabbed a slipper (normal), and he usually drops it when asked, but when my daughter reached to take it from him he growled. 

Never ever heard him do any form of resource guarding growling EVER, over anything  

Has anyone else's dog done any 'spontaneous' resource guarding before?


----------



## Sarah H

Fly and Bronte like to chase round the garden (well, Fly does the chasing Bronte does the trying to get away from the super fast bitey lurcher!) He hides under the table to play bitey face when the chasing gets too much.


----------



## O2.0

Oof said:


> Finn has just done something out of character.
> 
> He grabbed a slipper (normal), and he usually drops it when asked, but when my daughter reached to take it from him he growled.
> 
> Never ever heard him do any form of resource guarding growling EVER, over anything
> 
> Has anyone else's dog done any 'spontaneous' resource guarding before?


He might have objected very subtly before and been ignored and today was just the perfect storm of general grumpiness that caused him to growl. 
My rule with most things is try not to take things away if at all avoidable. So for example with a slipper, if he's going to get bored of it soon anyway and drop it, just wait for him to drop it and be distracted with something else, then put it away. 
Basically don't remove things from the dog if at all avoidable, not even trade. That way when you do have to do the jaws of life and remove something really dangerous the dog is more surprised than annoyed. 
Granted a good leave it and drop it cue are always good. 



Sarah H said:


> Fly and Bronte like to chase round the garden (well, Fly does the chasing Bronte does the trying to get away from the super fast bitey lurcher!) He hides under the table to play bitey face when the chasing gets too much.


I feel like there should be video of this chasing (and bitey face) I bet they're hilarious!


----------



## Sarah H

O2.0 said:


> I feel like there should be video of this chasing (and bitey face) I bet they're hilarious!


Video! I'm too busy getting out the way! And shouting "CAREFUL!" to no avail.


----------



## Jason25

Sometimes I do wonder if she's wired up right  we rented the field yesterday and had a lovely time.










Rolling around cooling off after playing with the flirt pole









Back scratches in the sun when we got home


----------



## O2.0

Sarah H said:


> Video! I'm too busy getting out the way! And shouting "CAREFUL!" to no avail.


Aw that's cute that you tell them to be careful. Like it's going to make any difference :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious
We used to tell the kids to hug a tree when the dogs started running around. It's a good tactic. Idiot dogs know humans are soft and trees are not, and work harder to avoid trees than humans.


----------



## rottiemum

Argh...workmen have been in our estate digging up pavements to install virgin media cables for a couple weeks. Finally got to the one in front of my house.
They've blocked off all the driveways and are digging right in front of my house. 
Chase is not bothered at all, but he might be soon as it's time for walkies and I don't see a way to get out until they move!
No way out other than the front. Link detached with houses behind us.
Once they've moved down a house or two I'll see if we can get out.
Good thing I didn't need to use the car today.


----------



## Oof

O2.0 said:


> He might have objected very subtly before and been ignored and today was just the perfect storm of general grumpiness that caused him to growl.
> My rule with most things is try not to take things away if at all avoidable. So for example with a slipper, if he's going to get bored of it soon anyway and drop it, just wait for him to drop it and be distracted with something else, then put it away.
> Basically don't remove things from the dog if at all avoidable, not even trade. That way when you do have to do the jaws of life and remove something really dangerous the dog is more surprised than annoyed.
> Granted a good leave it and drop it cue are always good.
> 
> I feel like there should be video of this chasing (and bitey face) I bet they're hilarious!


He's been grabbing things a lot lately and taking them to the fridge (waiting for a swap). He's been a pain in the arse since I posted that thread about how good he is 
I'll start ignoring him more when he grabs things. Thanks for the tips, I must've missed some of his signals when he growled. I was watching him the entire time and didn't pick up on anything


----------



## Oof

So photogenic.


----------



## rottiemum

Oof said:


> He's been grabbing things a lot lately and taking them to the fridge (waiting for a swap). He's been a pain in the arse since I posted that thread about how good he is
> I'll start ignoring him more when he grabs things. Thanks for the tips, I must've missed some of his signals when he growled. I was watching him the entire time and didn't pick up on anything


Chase does this, for the swap!
If it's something we don't mind him having then we ignore it, if it's the remote or a phone (He's sneaky) then it gets swapped...quickly...


----------



## Mojo83

Oof said:


> View attachment 488287
> 
> So photogenic.


This really made me smile, fab picture


----------



## Oof

Mojo83 said:


> This really made me smile, fab picture


I think it's one of the best I've taken, I'm amazed it isn't blurred


----------



## LinznMilly

O2.0 said:


> Aw that's cute that you tell them to be careful. Like it's going to make any difference :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious
> We used to tell the kids to hug a tree when the dogs started running around. It's a good tactic. Idiot dogs know humans are soft and trees are not, and work harder to avoid trees than humans.


That's exactly how I taught Milly to watch where she was going - head for the trees! 



Oof said:


> View attachment 488287
> 
> So photogenic.


Gorgeous photo!

The LinznMilly Times can today confirm the tragic murder of Mr Poo Emoji. Mr Emoji had lived and worked as a Stress Reliever in HoneyMill Manor for only four short months, when his dismembered corpse was found scattered in the Library.

Milly, of HoneyMill Manor, and co-owner of the LinznMilly Times, was seen leaving the scene of the massacre and is helping police with their enquiries.










Deputy Editor in Chief Honey has stepped in to fill Milly's role whilst the investigation continues.

Linz, the owner of LinznMilly Times, may need psychiatric help. :Wacky:Wacky


----------



## amplecrumlin

Frugal Friday tip: I got this slow feeder (ice-cube tray) for £1.49 in Lidl. It doesn't slow Monkey down much (very little does that) but it should be challenging enough for Beetle, when he gets a proper go at it.


----------



## amplecrumlin

She is not impressed with the slow feeder.


----------



## Kaily

Paddles in the sun.


----------



## Beth78

The bluebells are out in the woods now. We found a new path on our walk today so Whisp had fun exploring.


----------



## Teddy-dog

This has just popped up on my Insta as a sponsored ad.

how many people will think things like this are the correct way of training :Banghead


----------



## lullabydream

Teddy-dog said:


> This has just popped up on my Insta as a sponsored ad.
> 
> how many people will think things like this are the correct way of training :Banghead
> 
> View attachment 488439


Am sure a lot will be doing that anyway sadly..but yeah I guess people will be liking that 'app'. As its already said we are a minority here


----------



## lullabydream

So ....deciding should I go to All about dogs at Newark showground at the weekend? Decisions, decisions. To be fair it's pretty rubbish. The first year I went it was ok but now it's gone down hill. I do like watching certain things but I usually take the dogs and well I like to keep moving with them.
I might be gutted if I miss it though!


----------



## O2.0

Teddy-dog said:


> This has just popped up on my Insta as a sponsored ad.
> 
> how many people will think things like this are the correct way of training :Banghead
> 
> View attachment 488439


I'm so over the ridiculousness and outright abuse that passes as training on FB, instagram, and youtube. I don't know what algorithms are doing but there's a couple ridiculous trainers I can't seem to get away from. 
The fact that these pathetic trainers have such a massive following while people like Michael Ellis (thread in dog chat - good training) gets comparatively so few views just depresses me.


----------



## O2.0

Swamprat emerging from the woods  









She can look like a normal dog too!


----------



## Oof

Teddy-dog said:


> This has just popped up on my Insta as a sponsored ad.
> 
> how many people will think things like this are the correct way of training :Banghead
> 
> View attachment 488439


I was expecting that to turn into the old 'hold their front paws, then _stamp on their back paws_' for a second there. At least it wasn't that i guess 

It seems like anything can pass as training if it's accompanied by a cute cartoon dog picture


----------



## LinznMilly

Honey was at the vets this morning. She’s got the All Clear. 

I mentioned to the vet that I haven’t heard her cough as much this week, but still asked if she thought Honey should have some medication for it. She said not at the moment, but if the cough comes back or gets worse, I’m to take her back.

All in all, a positive visit.


----------



## catz4m8z

Teddy-dog said:


> This has just popped up on my Insta as a sponsored ad.
> 
> how many people will think things like this are the correct way of training :Banghead
> 
> View attachment 488439


Is this teaching your dog 'off' or 'how to slow dance' ?
:Hilarious


----------



## Boxer123

catz4m8z said:


> Is this teaching your dog 'off' or 'how to slow dance' ?
> :Hilarious


That made me spit out my tea. Loki would love it he often jumps in my arms and we have a cuddle.


----------



## ECT

At what age can you realistically expect to leave your dog unattended and them not create hell? If we go out Thea is crated and she is happy with that. She gets her treat and her nylabone and she sleeps most of the time we are gone.
When we are home and we want to do things, Thea is just a complete PITA. For example, this morning Thea and I played ball for about 45minutes while I hung the washing out. Then OH wanted to cut a tree down so I was helping and Thea was trying to steal all the falling branches. So she got put in her crate and watched us through the window. Then she came out, played a bit of tug before I came in to clean up the kitchen and OH started messing with his motorbike. Now she was unattended (but still being watched by me through the window) and just becomes the devil dog! Digging in the plant pots, trying to drag up all the tree branches, chewing the garden furniture. I ended up bringing her in and shutting the door and now she can barely keep her eyes open! But because OH is still in the garage, she won't sleep. I'm sure she has SA from him  :Hilarious
I long for the day I stop calling her a PITA


----------



## Boxer123

ECT said:


> At what age can you realistically expect to leave your dog unattended and them not create hell? If we go out Thea is crated and she is happy with that. She gets her treat and her nylabone and she sleeps most of the time we are gone.
> When we are home and we want to do things, Thea is just a complete PITA. For example, this morning Thea and I played ball for about 45minutes while I hung the washing out. Then OH wanted to cut a tree down so I was helping and Thea was trying to steal all the falling branches. So she got put in her crate and watched us through the window. Then she came out, played a bit of tug before I came in to clean up the kitchen and OH started messing with his motorbike. Now she was unattended (but still being watched by me through the window) and just becomes the devil dog! Digging in the plant pots, trying to drag up all the tree branches, chewing the garden furniture. I ended up bringing her in and shutting the door and now she can barely keep her eyes open! But because OH is still in the garage, she won't sleep. I'm sure she has SA from him  :Hilarious
> I long for the day I stop calling her a PITA


If I'm doing something the boxers do like to be involved. Sox is 8 and hasn't grown out of this so ……


----------



## Oof

ECT said:


> At what age can you realistically expect to leave your dog unattended and them not create hell? If we go out Thea is crated and she is happy with that. She gets her treat and her nylabone and she sleeps most of the time we are gone.
> When we are home and we want to do things, Thea is just a complete PITA. For example, this morning Thea and I played ball for about 45minutes while I hung the washing out. Then OH wanted to cut a tree down so I was helping and Thea was trying to steal all the falling branches. So she got put in her crate and watched us through the window. Then she came out, played a bit of tug before I came in to clean up the kitchen and OH started messing with his motorbike. Now she was unattended (but still being watched by me through the window) and just becomes the devil dog! Digging in the plant pots, trying to drag up all the tree branches, chewing the garden furniture. I ended up bringing her in and shutting the door and now she can barely keep her eyes open! But because OH is still in the garage, she won't sleep. I'm sure she has SA from him  :Hilarious
> I long for the day I stop calling her a PITA


Lol missed opportunity to teach her to tidy up all the branches for you 
Finn is like that too. Being a PITA is a lifestyle, not a choice


----------



## Boxer123

Oof said:


> Lol missed opportunity to teach her to tidy up all the branches for you
> Finn is like that too. Being a PITA is a lifestyle, not a choice


Ha ha


----------



## ECT

Boxer123 said:


> If I'm doing something the boxers do like to be involved. Sox is 8 and hasn't grown out of this so ……


Oh god. I don't mind her being involved, it's the destruction that's frustrating. Ah well, I will have to adapt 



Oof said:


> Lol missed opportunity to teach her to tidy up all the branches for you
> Finn is like that too. Being a PITA is a lifestyle, not a choice


Oh no. If she gets hold of a branch she shreds it into tiny pieces and then eats it. 
It definitely is a lifestyle! Along with being a destructive little s*** :Hilarious


----------



## Lurcherlad

Just driven from Essex to Barnard Castle to get OH’s eyes tested, but they cleared so we kept on driving


----------



## lullabydream

Lurcherlad said:


> Just driven from Essex to Barnard Castle to get OH's eyes tested, but they cleared so we kept on driving


Haha haha!


----------



## MissKittyKat

Can anyone see the idiot!










Ps he's not allowed in the field when it starts to produce seed.


----------



## MissKittyKat

There he is!


----------



## golfchick

Well good news, there's currently a dog somewhere very close to Reeth giving birth!


----------



## Lurcherlad

lullabydream said:


> So ....deciding should I go to All about dogs at Newark showground at the weekend? Decisions, decisions. To be fair it's pretty rubbish. The first year I went it was ok but now it's gone down hill. I do like watching certain things but I usually take the dogs and well I like to keep moving with them.
> I might be gutted if I miss it though!


Why not go this time without the dogs?

You can mooch around then to your heart's content … maybe it will be more enjoyable without the dogs to consider?

If the weather is good it will be nice to just be outside and enjoy the doggy atmosphere


----------



## rona

golfchick said:


> Well good news, there's currently a dog somewhere very close to Reeth giving birth!


???


----------



## Beth78

Whisps favourite person is here


----------



## Teddy-dog

Urgh just had a horrible encounter on our walk. I was walking round to my parents and thought I’d do a longer loop to give ted a walk. There’s a path that runs underneath part of our town (it’s open and nice so lots of walkers use it). I generally avoid it as it’s busy with people and dogs but thought I’d use a bit of it today.

I saw a woman with 2 terrier type dogs and they weren’t really listening to her so I went off the path up this little slope and one of them followed us, Ted was growling at it so I kept going but it’s not the easiest path to navigate. She followed us and managed to grab that one, then her other dog ran at us, growling and barking in Teds face. So I used my foot to block it and push it away a bit. 

She got that dog and shouted ‘you didn’t need to kick my dog!’ And I said I didn’t kick it but was just pushing it away as it went for mine. 
then she said ‘only cos yours is aggressive!’ So I said that he was on the lead and she needs to teach hers better recall as they weren’t in control :Bag And then she said mine was only in control because he was on the lead! 

How is it that I’m in the wrong when I actively tried to avoid her and had mine on the lead. I didn’t kick her dog at all just used my foot to block and push it away as I wasn’t sure if it was going to come back and have another go!


----------



## Linda Weasel

Teddy-dog said:


> Urgh just had a horrible encounter on our walk. I was walking round to my parents and thought I'd do a longer loop to give ted a walk. There's a path that runs underneath part of our town (it's open and nice so lots of walkers use it). I generally avoid it as it's busy with people and dogs but thought I'd use a bit of it today.
> 
> I saw a woman with 2 terrier type dogs and they weren't really listening to her so I went off the path up this little slope and one of them followed us, Ted was growling at it so I kept going but it's not the easiest path to navigate. She followed us and managed to grab that one, then her other dog ran at us, growling and barking in Teds face. So I used my foot to block it and push it away a bit.
> 
> She got that dog and shouted 'you didn't need to kick my dog!' And I said I didn't kick it but was just pushing it away as it went for mine.
> then she said 'only cos yours is aggressive!' So I said that he was on the lead and she needs to teach hers better recall as they weren't in control :Bag And then she said mine was only in control because he was on the lead!
> 
> How is it that I'm in the wrong when I actively tried to avoid her and had mine on the lead. I didn't kick her dog at all just used my foot to block and push it away as I wasn't sure if it was going to come back and have another go!


'Only in control because he was on the lead'.
Surely one of the most stupid gormless remarks ever made to a person who has their dog on a lead so that he's under control?..


----------



## Boxer123

Teddy-dog said:


> Urgh just had a horrible encounter on our walk. I was walking round to my parents and thought I'd do a longer loop to give ted a walk. There's a path that runs underneath part of our town (it's open and nice so lots of walkers use it). I generally avoid it as it's busy with people and dogs but thought I'd use a bit of it today.
> 
> I saw a woman with 2 terrier type dogs and they weren't really listening to her so I went off the path up this little slope and one of them followed us, Ted was growling at it so I kept going but it's not the easiest path to navigate. She followed us and managed to grab that one, then her other dog ran at us, growling and barking in Teds face. So I used my foot to block it and push it away a bit.
> 
> She got that dog and shouted 'you didn't need to kick my dog!' And I said I didn't kick it but was just pushing it away as it went for mine.
> then she said 'only cos yours is aggressive!' So I said that he was on the lead and she needs to teach hers better recall as they weren't in control :Bag And then she said mine was only in control because he was on the lead!
> 
> How is it that I'm in the wrong when I actively tried to avoid her and had mine on the lead. I didn't kick her dog at all just used my foot to block and push it away as I wasn't sure if it was going to come back and have another go!


She was just reacting probably because she was embarrassed. I had a lady tell me Loki needed to be muzzled after I waited 5 minutes for her to recall her dog. He wasn't even reacting we were just waiting for her to sort herself out. She informed me not everyone can recall there dog and he might, 'rip someone's face off' because was on a lead.


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Teddy-dog said:


> Urgh just had a horrible encounter on our walk. I was walking round to my parents and thought I'd do a longer loop to give ted a walk. There's a path that runs underneath part of our town (it's open and nice so lots of walkers use it). I generally avoid it as it's busy with people and dogs but thought I'd use a bit of it today.
> 
> I saw a woman with 2 terrier type dogs and they weren't really listening to her so I went off the path up this little slope and one of them followed us, Ted was growling at it so I kept going but it's not the easiest path to navigate. She followed us and managed to grab that one, then her other dog ran at us, growling and barking in Teds face. So I used my foot to block it and push it away a bit.
> 
> She got that dog and shouted 'you didn't need to kick my dog!' And I said I didn't kick it but was just pushing it away as it went for mine.
> then she said 'only cos yours is aggressive!' So I said that he was on the lead and she needs to teach hers better recall as they weren't in control :Bag And then she said mine was only in control because he was on the lead!
> 
> How is it that I'm in the wrong when I actively tried to avoid her and had mine on the lead. I didn't kick her dog at all just used my foot to block and push it away as I wasn't sure if it was going to come back and have another go!


You did all you could to avoid any problems, Ted was under control, yet you were in the wrong? Un be lieveable! 
There was a post on a local forum about an "out of control dog", the posters dog had approached an on lead dog for " a friendly sniff" and the "out of control" on lead dog "went mental" and was "out of control" - there was no reasoning with this person that her dog should not be going up to dogs on lead that she didn't know. I personally am wary of two off lead dogs approaching as I've had a two pronged attack on Dan previously and it was scary.


----------



## Beth78

Teddy-dog said:


> Urgh just had a horrible encounter on our walk. I was walking round to my parents and thought I'd do a longer loop to give ted a walk. There's a path that runs underneath part of our town (it's open and nice so lots of walkers use it). I generally avoid it as it's busy with people and dogs but thought I'd use a bit of it today.
> 
> I saw a woman with 2 terrier type dogs and they weren't really listening to her so I went off the path up this little slope and one of them followed us, Ted was growling at it so I kept going but it's not the easiest path to navigate. She followed us and managed to grab that one, then her other dog ran at us, growling and barking in Teds face. So I used my foot to block it and push it away a bit.
> 
> She got that dog and shouted 'you didn't need to kick my dog!' And I said I didn't kick it but was just pushing it away as it went for mine.
> then she said 'only cos yours is aggressive!' So I said that he was on the lead and she needs to teach hers better recall as they weren't in control :Bag And then she said mine was only in control because he was on the lead!
> 
> How is it that I'm in the wrong when I actively tried to avoid her and had mine on the lead. I didn't kick her dog at all just used my foot to block and push it away as I wasn't sure if it was going to come back and have another go!


Makes my hackles rise just reading it


----------



## Teddy-dog

Linda Weasel said:


> 'Only in control because he was on the lead'.
> Surely one of the most stupid gormless remarks ever made to a person who has their dog on a lead so that he's under control?..


i know that's what I thought. I obviously have him on a lead because I want him under control so don't know why that's wrong! She was also using a clicker all wrong too…



Boxer123 said:


> She was just reacting probably because she was embarrassed. I had a lady tell me Loki needed to be muzzled after I waited 5 minutes for her to recall her dog. He wasn't even reacting we were just waiting for her to sort herself out. She informed me not everyone can recall there dog and he might, 'rip someone's face off' because was on a lead.


yeah probably! I hate confrontation so it wasn't very nice especially as I can't see how we did anything wrong. I did want her dog coming back at Ted as I'd rather use my foot to gently push it away then there be a dog fight!



DanWalkersmum said:


> You did all you could to avoid any problems, Ted was under control, yet you were in the wrong? Un be lieveable!
> There was a post on a local forum about an "out of control dog", the posters dog had approached an on lead dog for " a friendly sniff" and the "out of control" on lead dog "went mental" and was "out of control" - there was no reasoning with this person that her dog should not be going up to dogs on lead that she didn't know. I personally am wary of two off lead dogs approaching as I've had a two pronged attack on Dan previously and it was scary.


it's crazy how people think that because their dog is friendly it can just do what it wants and if another dog has a problem with it then it's the other dogs fault! yes I was worried it was going to come back for more so thought that it would be better to use my foot to ward it off!


----------



## LinznMilly

Teddy-dog said:


> Urgh just had a horrible encounter on our walk. I was walking round to my parents and thought I'd do a longer loop to give ted a walk. There's a path that runs underneath part of our town (it's open and nice so lots of walkers use it). I generally avoid it as it's busy with people and dogs but thought I'd use a bit of it today.
> 
> I saw a woman with 2 terrier type dogs and they weren't really listening to her so I went off the path up this little slope and one of them followed us, Ted was growling at it so I kept going but it's not the easiest path to navigate. She followed us and managed to grab that one, then her other dog ran at us, growling and barking in Teds face. So I used my foot to block it and push it away a bit.
> 
> She got that dog and shouted 'you didn't need to kick my dog!' And I said I didn't kick it but was just pushing it away as it went for mine.
> then she said 'only cos yours is aggressive!' So I said that he was on the lead and she needs to teach hers better recall as they weren't in control :Bag And then she said mine was only in control because he was on the lead!
> 
> How is it that I'm in the wrong when I actively tried to avoid her and had mine on the lead. I didn't kick her dog at all just used my foot to block and push it away as I wasn't sure if it was going to come back and have another go!


You're not in the wrong, she is. In psychology circles, they call it "projection". . I used to get upset by it too. Now, I take the attitude that if it means these morons keep their dogs under control when they see us, I don't care if they think it's my dog that's "aggressive" or "vicious" or I'm the one with "the problem." I just smile and move on.

But I hear you. It's unpleasant. It's lonely. Just don't internalise her misplaced blame. You know where the blame _really_ lies. You know who really is in the wrong. Don't let her take that away from you.

I witnessed a similar incident on the local green a few days ago. A large black mastiff type dog on a lead, with a tiny YT running rings around it, barking it's head off. Owner of the mastiff desperately trying to hold on to her dog, screaming at the YT owner to get hers. YT dog owner screaming at her dog to Get Here.

And the inevitable - as soon as they did get their dog, and the mastiff owner and her dog walked off, the YT owner let their dog down and the whole charade began again. I had Milly with me, otherwise I would have stepped in to see if I could help.

I'm sorry your walk was ruined. 



Boxer123 said:


> She was just reacting probably because she was embarrassed. I had a lady tell me Loki needed to be muzzled after I waited 5 minutes for her to recall her dog. He wasn't even reacting we were just waiting for her to sort herself out. She informed me not everyone can recall there dog and he might, '*rip someone's face off' because was on a lea*d.


----------



## Boxer123

LinznMilly said:


> You're not in the wrong, she is. In psychology circles, they call it "projection". . I used to get upset by it too. Now, I take the attitude that if it means these morons keep their dogs under control when they see us, I don't care if they think it's my dog that's "aggressive" or "vicious" or I'm the one with "the problem." I just smile and move on.
> 
> But I hear you. It's unpleasant. It's lonely. Just don't internalise her misplaced blame. You know where the blame _really_ lies. You know who really is in the wrong. Don't let her take that away from you.
> 
> I witnessed a similar incident on the local green a few days ago. A large black mastiff type dog on a lead, with a tiny YT running rings around it, barking it's head off. Owner of the mastiff desperately trying to hold on to her dog, screaming at the YT owner to get hers. YT dog owner screaming at her dog to Get Here.
> 
> And the inevitable - as soon as they did get their dog, and the mastiff owner and her dog walked off, the YT owner let their dog down and the whole charade began again. I had Milly with me, otherwise I would have stepped in to see if I could help.
> 
> I'm sorry your walk was ruined.


I know I was so cross I wanted to will smith style slap her chops.


----------



## LinznMilly

Boxer123 said:


> I know I was so cross I wanted to will smith style slap her chops.


Nah. Use a large wet fish. No hurting your own hand then.


----------



## Oof

Teddy-dog said:


> Urgh just had a horrible encounter on our walk. I was walking round to my parents and thought I'd do a longer loop to give ted a walk. There's a path that runs underneath part of our town (it's open and nice so lots of walkers use it). I generally avoid it as it's busy with people and dogs but thought I'd use a bit of it today.
> 
> I saw a woman with 2 terrier type dogs and they weren't really listening to her so I went off the path up this little slope and one of them followed us, Ted was growling at it so I kept going but it's not the easiest path to navigate. She followed us and managed to grab that one, then her other dog ran at us, growling and barking in Teds face. So I used my foot to block it and push it away a bit.
> 
> She got that dog and shouted 'you didn't need to kick my dog!' And I said I didn't kick it but was just pushing it away as it went for mine.
> then she said 'only cos yours is aggressive!' So I said that he was on the lead and she needs to teach hers better recall as they weren't in control :Bag And then she said mine was only in control because he was on the lead!
> 
> How is it that I'm in the wrong when I actively tried to avoid her and had mine on the lead. I didn't kick her dog at all just used my foot to block and push it away as I wasn't sure if it was going to come back and have another go!


Sorry that you were put in that situation by that fool 
Buuuut -
Well done on de-escalating a potential dog fight though! 
I remember you saying before that you hate confrontation, so it must've been horrible.

She probably isn't used to people saying something to her.


----------



## Oof

How does dog on a lead = rip someone's face off?

Does that mean all the dogs being shown in Crufts = stone cold serial killers?


----------



## Teddy-dog

Beth78 said:


> Makes my hackles rise just reading it


I know it's so annoying!



LinznMilly said:


> You're not in the wrong, she is. In psychology circles, they call it "projection". . I used to get upset by it too. Now, I take the attitude that if it means these morons keep their dogs under control when they see us, I don't care if they think it's my dog that's "aggressive" or "vicious" or I'm the one with "the problem." I just smile and move on.
> 
> But I hear you. It's unpleasant. It's lonely. Just don't internalise her misplaced blame. You know where the blame _really_ lies. You know who really is in the wrong. Don't let her take that away from you.
> 
> I witnessed a similar incident on the local green a few days ago. A large black mastiff type dog on a lead, with a tiny YT running rings around it, barking it's head off. Owner of the mastiff desperately trying to hold on to her dog, screaming at the YT owner to get hers. YT dog owner screaming at her dog to Get Here.
> 
> And the inevitable - as soon as they did get their dog, and the mastiff owner and her dog walked off, the YT owner let their dog down and the whole charade began again. I had Milly with me, otherwise I would have stepped in to see if I could help.
> 
> I'm sorry your walk was ruined.


haha thank you! Yes hopefully if I see her again she will at least keep a wide berth!

Poor owner of the mastiff! So hard with such a large dog too. I walk a reactive ridgeback and when he kicks off it's difficult to contain him but obviously it's his fault not the dog that's ruj over a set him off!



Boxer123 said:


> I know I was so cross I wanted to will smith style slap her chops.


haha that made me laugh!!



Oof said:


> Sorry that you were put in that situation by that fool
> Buuuut -
> Well done on de-escalating a potential dog fight though!
> I remember you saying before that you hate confrontation, so it must've been horrible.
> 
> She probably isn't used to people saying something to her.


thank you! I wish I'd said that I was stopping them fighting now too as how would she have felt if Ted was actually dog aggressive (he's not just anxious/frustrated) and got hold of her dog because she couldn't control it?? 
(Obviously if he was likely to bite I would muzzle him but would she rather I pushed her dog away with my foot or one of the dogs end up bitten!) 
I do, I couldn't not say anything though as he wasn't in the wrong so felt like I needed to defend my dog!

she was also trying to recall her dogs by clicking a clicker


----------



## Oof

Teddy-dog said:


> I know it's so annoying!
> 
> haha thank you! Yes hopefully if I see her again she will at least keep a wide berth!
> 
> Poor owner of the mastiff! So hard with such a large dog too. I walk a reactive ridgeback and when he kicks off it's difficult to contain him but obviously it's his fault not the dog that's ruj over a set him off!
> 
> haha that made me laugh!!
> 
> thank you! I wish I'd said that I was stopping them fighting now too as how would she have felt if Ted was actually dog aggressive (he's not just anxious/frustrated) and got hold of her dog because she couldn't control it??
> (Obviously if he was likely to bite I would muzzle him but would she rather I pushed her dog away with my foot or one of the dogs end up bitten!)
> I do, I couldn't not say anything though as he wasn't in the wrong so felt like I needed to defend my dog!
> 
> she was also trying to recall her dogs by clicking a clicker


I get the feeling that people like that wouldn't be as bothered about their dog getting hurt as they like to appear (i.e, she would've LOVED the drama and attention).
Yeah sounds like Teddy was being more than civil by asking the dog to leave him alone!

Ohhhh so she bought a clicker to train her dogs - as in she think the equipment itself will create an obedient dog :Hilarious oh dear.


----------



## Mojo83

That's a horrible situation and as someone who doesn't like confrontation, I admire how you dealt with it. Too many times I've found myself apologising for someone else's mistake :Banghead
Just remember you dealt with it well and you were not in the wrong.


----------



## Teddy-dog

Oof said:


> I get the feeling that people like that wouldn't be as bothered about their dog getting hurt as they like to appear (i.e, she would've LOVED the drama and attention).
> Yeah sounds like Teddy was being more than civil by asking the dog to leave him alone!
> 
> Ohhhh so she bought a clicker to train her dogs - as in she think the equipment itself will create an obedient dog :Hilarious oh dear.


True!

hah she did. Like the guy off Jurassic park (the new one) if you've seen it. Just clicking constantly


----------



## Teddy-dog

Mojo83 said:


> That's a horrible situation and as someone who doesn't like confrontation, I admire how you dealt with it. Too many times I've found myself apologising for someone else's mistake :Banghead
> Just remember you dealt with it well and you were not in the wrong.


Thank you  I am slightly more confident than I used to be but still am not comfortable haha. I felt I had to say something when she said I kicked her dog though.


----------



## Boxer123

Teddy-dog said:


> True!
> 
> hah she did. Like the guy off Jurassic park (the new one) if you've seen it. Just clicking constantly


My sister got chased by an off lead dog when running wouldn't go back so the owner laid on the floor waving her limbs about. Dog did recall at this point. Each to their own with training


----------



## Teddy-dog

Boxer123 said:


> My sister got chased by an off lead dog when running wouldn't go back so the owner laid on the floor waving her limbs about. Dog did recall at this point. Each to their own with training


Haha I guess if it works!!! Bet they feel a right Wally if that's the only way to recall their dog :Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Boxer123

Teddy-dog said:


> Haha I guess if it works!!! Bet they feel a right Wally if that's the only way to recall their dog :Hilarious:Hilarious


You would think it would be easier to put the work in or use a long line. My sister said the dog looked really confused.


----------



## Oof

Boxer123 said:


> You would think it would be easier to put the work in or use a long line. My sister said the dog looked really confused.


But putting the dog on a long line would be advertising it as a murder machine 



Teddy-dog said:


> True!
> 
> hah she did. Like the guy off Jurassic park (the new one) if you've seen it. Just clicking constantly


Heh heh, dog remote-control! Think about the action you want, press the button and tah-dah...or not.


----------



## Boxer123

Oof said:


> But putting the dog on a long line would be advertising it as a murder machine
> 
> 
> .


True it's a bad look. When not snuggling Loki is ripping faces off.


----------



## Oof

Boxer123 said:


> True it's a bad look. When not snuggling Loki is ripping faces off.
> 
> View attachment 488617


Terrifying, he's definitely bitten before


----------



## Mojo83

Those chops do just scream savage :Hilarious


----------



## Boxer123

Mojo83 said:


> Those chops do just scream savage :Hilarious


His chops are just to squishy.


----------



## Mojo83

Boxer123 said:


> His chops are just to squishy.


That's the sort of picture you need in a frame, it's fab :Shamefullyembarrased


----------



## Boxer123

Mojo83 said:


> That's the sort of picture you need in a frame, it's fab :Shamefullyembarrased


I have hundreds of chops photos I should make a montage.


----------



## Mojo83

Boxer123 said:


> I have hundreds of chops photos I should make a montage.


If you do please post it on here!


----------



## Teddy-dog

Boxer123 said:


> True it's a bad look. When not snuggling Loki is ripping faces off.
> 
> View attachment 488617


Ferocious!!!!


----------



## golfchick

Here he is, one of 8! Only 8 weeks to go, panic stations!!


----------



## Emlar

golfchick said:


> Here he is, one of 8! Only 8 weeks to go, panic stations!!


:Wideyed too cute!!


----------



## Beth78

We had a good explore of Pamber forest earlier. Its beautiful this time of year. And Whisp was an absolute star she loved it.


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Beth78 said:


> We had a good explore of Pamber forest earlier. Its beautiful this time of year. And Whisp was an absolute star she loved it.
> View attachment 488683


Lovely pic, nice and colourful, she looks like she's smiling!


----------



## Oof

DanWalkersmum said:


> Lovely pic, nice and colourful, she looks like she's smiling!


She does look like she's smiling!
Love how she's colour-coordinated her bandana with the flowers, how chic of you Whisp.

Saw something a bit  today. At the park a lady walking a puppy (tiny puppy, looks like a first walk), was approached by an off-lead dog, didn't look like it was going to turn into a nasty event. The lady obviously panicked, but in doing so swung the puppy around _by the neck _to try and escape the other dog. It made me think of something that @O.20 said on another post about people being reactive whilst not wanting their dog to do the same.


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Oof said:


> She does look like she's smiling!
> Love how she's colour-coordinated her bandana with the flowers, how chic of you Whisp.
> 
> Saw something a bit  today. At the park a lady walking a puppy (tiny puppy, looks like a first walk), was approached by an off-lead dog, didn't look like it was going to turn into a nasty event. The lady obviously panicked, but in doing so swung the puppy around _by the neck _to try and escape the other dog. It made me think of something that @O.20 said on another post about people being reactive whilst not wanting their dog to do the same.


Poor pup. You need nerves of steel nowadays to walk a dog - so many things to think about (off lead dogs, runners, bikes etc etc) you can't afford to let your guard down.


----------



## Oof

DanWalkersmum said:


> Poor pup. You need nerves of steel nowadays to walk a dog - so many things to think about (off lead dogs, runners, bikes etc etc) you can't afford to let your guard down.


Definitely, do you feel like you're constantly surveying the area on your walks? 
I chat to F when we're walking about so at least if someone's approaching around a blind corner there's a chance they know we're coming. 
Poor dog probably wishes he was deaf :Hilarious


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Yup, but in a very casual manner . Bikes and runners are triggers, but he does not always react, especially if there is something he's interested in sniffing at the side of the path.


----------



## Rosie64

Just a couple of pic's of Shadow 
I got up to make a cup of Tea and she pinched my seat lol









Waiting for her breakfast










Having a wander round the garden










Settling down for a snooze , love the way she always crosses her paws when she is laying down










Thanks for looking


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Rosie64 said:


> Just a couple of pic's of Shadow
> I got up to make a cup of Tea and she pinched my seat lol
> View attachment 488769
> 
> 
> Waiting for her breakfast
> 
> View attachment 488771
> 
> 
> Having a wander round the garden
> 
> View attachment 488773
> 
> 
> Settling down for a snooze , love the way she always crosses her paws when she is laying down
> 
> View attachment 488775
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking


She looks well settled already.


----------



## O2.0

Rosie64 said:


> Just a couple of pic's of Shadow
> I got up to make a cup of Tea and she pinched my seat lol
> View attachment 488769
> 
> 
> Waiting for her breakfast
> 
> View attachment 488771
> 
> 
> Having a wander round the garden
> 
> View attachment 488773
> 
> 
> Settling down for a snooze , love the way she always crosses her paws when she is laying down
> 
> View attachment 488775
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking


She's lovely  
I know you mentioned trying to put some weight on her, but looking at these photos, she looks perfect. You can definitely try and get her build up some more muscle, but I wouldn't try to fatten her up at all. Particularly at her age, it's just easier on those old joints to carry less weight


----------



## Boxer123

DanWalkersmum said:


> Poor pup. You need nerves of steel nowadays to walk a dog - so many things to think about (off lead dogs, runners, bikes etc etc) you can't afford to let your guard down.


Me and my sister always joke my nerves are shot to pieces from walking Loki.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Oh Rosie, Shadow looks so settled now, looks like she has her paws well and truly under your table and you wrapped round her paw.


----------



## Boxer123

Proud of the boxers the Great Dane out the back is a bit gobby but they haven't barked back since the first day. They said all they have to say on the matter.


----------



## Teddy-dog

She looks lovely @Rosie64 ! Settling in really well.

I agree with @O2.0 that she looks a good weight. She looks like she's supposed to be a slender dog so I wouldn't worry about putting anything on her! Teddy you can feel all his ribs etc but he is definitely not under weight. She looks in good condition


----------



## Rosie64

DanWalkersmum said:


> She looks well settled already.





O2.0 said:


> She's lovely
> I know you mentioned trying to put some weight on her, but looking at these photos, she looks perfect. You can definitely try and get her build up some more muscle, but I wouldn't try to fatten her up at all. Particularly at her age, it's just easier on those old joints to carry less weight





Happy Paws2 said:


> Oh Rosie, Shadow looks so settled now, looks like she has her paws well and truly under your table and you wrapped round her paw.





Teddy-dog said:


> She looks lovely @Rosie64 ! Settling in really well.
> 
> I agree with @O2.0 that she looks a good weight. She looks like she's supposed to be a slender dog so I wouldn't worry about putting anything on her! Teddy you can feel all his ribs etc but he is definitely not under weight. She looks in good condition


Thank you everyone 
She definitely needs to build up some muscle , she has a problem with her back legs I need to get checked out before trying to do that though .
You can feel all her bones just running your hands gently over her , I thought that meant she was under weight .
She is so totally different to Chip , I am a bit out of my depth at the moment , but I will learn , am doing a lot of reading about the Border Collie breed , don't know 
what she is crossed with so can't research that side of her .


----------



## O2.0

Rosie64 said:


> You can feel all her bones just running your hands gently over her , I thought that meant she was under weight .


Nope, totally normal  
My Penny, you can feel every rib, the points of her hips, and when she's curled up, her spine. She's not underweight at all, that's just normal for her. 
We're just used to fat dogs so people don't know what a proper weight dog feels like. 
For most dogs, their ribs should feel like the back of your hands, easily felt with a thin covering of skin. Obviously all dogs are different and carry weight differently, but just looking at her from the side and the top, I don't see underweight at all. She looks perfect


----------



## Rosie64

O2.0 said:


> Nope, totally normal
> My Penny, you can feel every rib, the points of her hips, and when she's curled up, her spine. She's not underweight at all, that's just normal for her.
> We're just used to fat dogs so people don't know what a proper weight dog feels like.
> For most dogs, their ribs should feel like the back of your hands, easily felt with a thin covering of skin. Obviously all dogs are different and carry weight differently, but just looking at her from the side and the top, I don't see underweight at all. She looks perfect


Thank you @O2.0 , that is very reassuring


----------



## Teddy-dog

O2.0 said:


> Nope, totally normal
> My Penny, you can feel every rib, the points of her hips, and when she's curled up, her spine. She's not underweight at all, that's just normal for her.
> We're just used to fat dogs so people don't know what a proper weight dog feels like.
> For most dogs, their ribs should feel like the back of your hands, easily felt with a thin covering of skin. Obviously all dogs are different and carry weight differently, but just looking at her from the side and the top, I don't see underweight at all. She looks perfect


Again 100% agree.

She looks great to me. Feeling bones isn't a bad thing  obviously is they were all showing then they may need some more weight but feeling them is fine. I can imagine it's quite different comparing to Chip as pugs as so stocky and square!

Youre doing fab @Rosie64


----------



## rona

Rosie64 said:


> You can feel all her bones just running your hands gently over her , I thought that meant she was under weight


Collies are normally quite slim dogs, however, at her age I think I'd like a little more than average weight on, a Kg or two, not masses


----------



## Kaily

I had a border collie not that dissimilar to Shadow. He was very slight, you could feel back bone and ribs, he never put on weight even in his old age. It was just the way he was. Well done Rosie, you are doing great. I can see a great friendship forming between you both already.


----------



## Kaily

Daisy trying to play with Alfie who is totally ignoring her.


----------



## O2.0

Oh @Kaily that's just adorable!


----------



## Oof

Rosie64 said:


> Just a couple of pic's of Shadow
> I got up to make a cup of Tea and she pinched my seat lol
> View attachment 488769
> 
> 
> Waiting for her breakfast
> 
> View attachment 488771
> 
> 
> Having a wander round the garden
> 
> View attachment 488773
> 
> 
> Settling down for a snooze , love the way she always crosses her paws when she is laying down
> 
> View attachment 488775
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking


"Thanks for looking" - erm, thanks for sharing!

she's a good looking dog and she looks like she has a mischievous streak about her!

I get the feeling she is going to live a very cushy life. How are you getting on @Rosie64?


----------



## Rosie64

Teddy-dog said:


> Again 100% agree.
> 
> She looks great to me. Feeling bones isn't a bad thing  obviously is they were all showing then they may need some more weight but feeling them is fine. I can imagine it's quite different comparing to Chip as pugs as so stocky and square!
> 
> Youre doing fab @Rosie64


Thank you @Teddy-dog , Yes it is so very different , I had to struggle hard to keep weight off of Chip lol


----------



## Arny

You can see Tilly's spine and her hip bones are very prominent, that's more down to muscle wastage rather than being too underweight.
That's with her being 2 kilos heavier than when we got her.
I'm happy with her body condition and so is the vet.


----------



## Rosie64

rona said:


> Collies are normally quite slim dogs, however, at her age I think I'd like a little more than average weight on, a Kg or two, not masses


Thank you @rona , she is 2 grams under 11kg


----------



## Rosie64

Kaily said:


> I had a border collie not that dissimilar to Shadow. He was very slight, you could feel back bone and ribs, he never put on weight even in his old age. It was just the way he was. Well done Rosie, you are doing great. I can see a great friendship forming between you both already.


Thank you @Kaily , she is quite a bit smaller than the average Border Collie , she is a lovely dog , very gentle and not heard her bark yet , I am sure she will find her voice eventually lol


----------



## Rosie64

Oof said:


> "Thanks for looking" - erm, thanks for sharing!
> 
> she's a good looking dog and she looks like she has a mischievous streak about her!
> 
> I get the feeling she is going to live a very cushy life. How are you getting on @Rosie64?


Thank you @Oof , Yes I have said the same but have not seen any mischief YET but I am sure I will once she has settled fully
I am doing ok , still miss my boy and cry for him at times it has been 2 weeks today since I said goodbye to him , but Shadow is helping to fill the void he left behind .


----------



## O2.0

Speaking of body condition, little swamprat has her beach bod ready!


----------



## Rosie64

Arny said:


> You can see Tilly's spine and her hip bones are very prominent, that's more down to muscle wastage rather than being too underweight.
> That's with her being 2 kilos heavier than when we got her.
> I'm happy with her body condition and so is the vet.


Thank you @Arny she has got a fair bit of muscle wastage , hopefully she will feel better once she has built her muscles up a bit


----------



## MissKittyKat

I agree with everyone about weight. Have a look at body scoring as this can give you an idea.

I always get told Woody is underweight, he really isn't. Has good muscle tone where he should have it but you can definitely feel his rips, pelvis, shoulder outline.










If she will let you, give her a good feel as this will be a good baseline.


----------



## O2.0

MissKittyKat said:


> Has good muscle tone where he should have it


That's what I always check for, muscle. If the dog is getting enough groceries to build good muscle, they're not too thin even if you can feel (or even sometimes see) bones.

There is an element of personal preference, I know a lot of old-school breeders who like to keep older dogs a little heavier in case of sudden illness and make sure they have enough to spare. My experience has been more heavy on the joint and bone pain, so I prefer for oldies to stay slimmer and have less pressure on those old bones.

Woody looks terrific


----------



## Beth78

Whisp is definitely too fat, you can't see her ribs at all and at the right angle you can see a little tummy. I've recently been giving her smaller rations.


----------



## Teddy-dog

O2.0 said:


> Speaking of body condition, little swamprat has her beach bod ready!
> 
> View attachment 488805


oh yes, looking good Penny! never skip leg day. Important for zoomies


----------



## Rosie64

I don't think that Shadow has ever had toys to play with , she has NO idea what to do with them .
Introduced her to a snuffle mat this evening instead of toys and she couldn't grasp the idea of it 
so after a few attempts to show her with no success I changed to a simple treat toy and she got that one after 4 times of showing her what to do


----------



## Beth78

Rosie64 said:


> I don't think that Shadow has ever had toys to play with , she has NO idea what to do with them .
> Introduced her to a snuffle mat this evening instead of toys and she couldn't grasp the idea of it
> so after a few attempts to show her with no success I changed to a simple treat toy and she got that one after 4 times of showing her what to do
> View attachment 488837
> View attachment 488839


Aw bless her, you're never too old to learn new things.


----------



## Rosie64

Beth78 said:


> Whisp is definitely too fat, you can't see her ribs at all and at the right angle you can see a little tummy. I've recently been giving her smaller rations.


Oh dear , now I would not have thought he was too fat , he looks just right to me , he has shape he goes up where his stomach is , that would have made me think he was fine

sorry she not he


----------



## Oof

Rosie64 said:


> Oh dear , now I would not have thought he was too fat , he looks just right to me , he has shape he goes up where his stomach is , that would have made me think he was fine


Same!

I constantly think F is too skinny. I think I'm a bit of a feeder though


----------



## Sarah H

My vet thought Bronte was a bit skinny, then she felt him and realised he was just well muscled. He is a tad leaner than I'd like, though he looks worse because he's all moth eaten from blowing his coat. He does drop weight quickly as he's an active boy, so I'm going to add a mini meal in the afternoon I think. I don't have a good side on pic unfortunately.

He made a new friend today, 10 week old Teddy the Bichon :Joyful


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Beth78 said:


> Whisp is definitely too fat, you can't see her ribs at all and at the right angle you can see a little tummy. I've recently been giving her smaller rations.
> View attachment 488809


She's beautiful!


----------



## LittleFox

Elliot is not a happy camper! Silly boy was a nutter on a group walk, tearing through spikey bushes and scratching himself to bits in the process. Because he wouldn't stop licking the scratches, mean mumma put clothing on him. Then to add insult to injury, the same mean mumma took him to the vet to get a lump on his tail checked out, and if there's one place Elliot hates being touched it's his tail! Vet thinks it's traumatic rather than an actual lump, so we are just keeping an eye for now.


----------



## Sarah H

LittleFox said:


> Elliot is not a happy camper! Silly boy was a nutter on a group walk, tearing through spikey bushes and scratching himself to bits in the process. Because he wouldn't stop licking the scratches, mean mumma put clothing on him. Then to add insult to injury, the same mean mumma took him to the vet to get a lump on his tail checked out, and if there's one place Elliot hates being touched it's his tail! Vet thinks it's traumatic rather than an actual lump, so we are just keeping an eye for now.
> 
> View attachment 488895


Oh dear, silly sausage.


----------



## Boxer123

My boys


----------



## Lurcherlad

Poor Elliott @LittleFox, hope he feels brighter soon


----------



## O2.0

Beth78 said:


> Whisp is definitely too fat, you can't see her ribs at all and at the right angle you can see a little tummy. I've recently been giving her smaller rations.
> View attachment 488809


It's hard to tell from that angle, is she full grey? She definitely looks "well padded" but I wouldn't call her fat  
Sighthounds are hard, people think you're starving them when they're at their correct weight!


----------



## LittleFox

Lurcherlad said:


> Poor Elliott @LittleFox, hope he feels brighter soon


Thanks, he's doing much better today. Finally leaving his scratches alone and we have ointment for his tail. We had a big long walk with lots of bunny warrens to explore today.


----------



## Beth78

O2.0 said:


> It's hard to tell from that angle, is she full grey? She definitely looks "well padded" but I wouldn't call her fat
> Sighthounds are hard, people think you're starving them when they're at their correct weight!


She's got a little bit of bull breed in her makeup. Maybe fat is overstating it abit.
I was told by a vet once that you should see 2 ribs on a greyhound, don't know how true that is.


----------



## O2.0

Beth78 said:


> She's got a little bit of bull breed in her makeup. Maybe fat is overstating it abit.
> I was told by a vet once that you should see 2 ribs on a greyhound, don't know how true that is.


Yes that's fairly accurate I would say. Most sighthounds have such thin skin that ribs, sometimes spine and hip points are visible when they're in good weight. Their leg muscles will be extremely defined as well.


----------



## O2.0

Penny is learning to go around the cone. As you can see, it's going very well :Hilarious


----------



## golfchick

Puppy photos coming thick and fast now, all 8 still thriving!


----------



## O2.0

golfchick said:


> Puppy photos coming thick and fast now, all 8 still thriving!


What breed?


----------



## golfchick

Hungarian Wirehaired Vizsla!


----------



## Rosie64

Shadow has finally got the hang of the snuffle mat


















I brought her some cows ears to try and she loves them


















She usually takes things like chews and treats into the bedroom on her bed but this time she stayed in the living room with me 
which is a step forward ( I think / hope )


----------



## Beth78

Rosie64 said:


> Shadow has finally got the hang of the snuffle mat
> 
> View attachment 489029
> 
> View attachment 489033
> 
> 
> I brought her some cows ears to try and she loves them
> 
> View attachment 489039
> 
> View attachment 489041
> 
> 
> She usually takes things like chews and treats into the bedroom on her bed but this time she stayed in the living room with me
> which is a step forward ( I think / hope )


That's a nice update. Looks like she's feeling nice and comfortable in her new home.


----------



## Beth78

O2.0 said:


> Yes that's fairly accurate I would say. Most sighthounds have such thin skin that ribs, sometimes spine and hip points are visible when they're in good weight. Their leg muscles will be extremely defined as well.


That's what I will aim for I think, 2 ribs and not so much tummy. 
I was feeding her prepared raw diet from our local butchers but they raised their prices too much do I have her on millies wolfheart dry and tuna.


----------



## O2.0

Beth78 said:


> That's what I will aim for I think, 2 ribs and not so much tummy.
> I was feeding her prepared raw diet from our local butchers but they raised their prices too much do I have her on millies wolfheart dry and tuna.


Most dogs have an easier time keeping weight on with kibble than raw. So it may be she just needs a lot less kibble than raw.


----------



## Emlar

Any top tips for increasing muscle and reducing fat? Rufus is a bit chubbier than I would like. Is it literally just more exercise, less food?


----------



## O2.0

Emlar said:


> Any top tips for increasing muscle and reducing fat? Rufus is a bit chubbier than I would like. Is it literally just more exercise, less food?


I have some friends who are really in to fitpaws and all the exercises and equipment to tone and work on their dog's muscle. I just let mine loose in the woods and let them do their thing :Woot

Penny loves to climb up and over and around things so her legs look like a little bodybuilder. I do sit, down, stand, down rotations with her also because I think that's good for core strength.
Hills, trotting at an easy, sustainable speed up and down hills is great exercise. Build up to it slowly though.


----------



## Emlar

O2.0 said:


> I have some friends who are really in to fitpaws and all the exercises and equipment to tone and work on their dog's muscle. I just let mine loose in the woods and let them do their thing :Woot
> 
> Penny loves to climb up and over and around things so her legs look like a little bodybuilder. I do sit, down, stand, down rotations with her also because I think that's good for core strength.
> Hills, trotting at an easy, sustainable speed up and down hills is great exercise. Build up to it slowly though.


Thank you! It's tricky as we both work in the week so his walks are shorter and just to the local park so less time for specific exercise. He is getting much more confident at jumping up and on things though now after a short agility introduction course, so I'll keep encouraging that where we can!


----------



## Happy Paws2

Strange things happen... when I got up this morning and opened the curtains in the living round turned round and there is a small lump of dog hair just where Dillon used to sleep of an evening while we were watching TV. He must have give us a visit during the night.


----------



## catz4m8z

Happy Paws2 said:


> He must have give us a visit during the night.


and left you hoovering to do! Maybe he did pop by to see how you are doing!

Weird article in the DM today about average life expectancies of dog breeds. Not surprising that JRTs and BCs top the charts but they've put Chihuahuas at 7.9yrs! wut!!?:Wideyed Thats ridiculous, even the ones with heart disease usually get to about 9 or 10. 
Im not happy with that conclusion.....:Shifty


----------



## Happy Paws2

catz4m8z said:


> and left you hoovering to do! Maybe he did pop by to see how you are doing!
> 
> Weird article in the DM today about average life expectancies of dog breeds. Not surprising that JRTs and BCs top the charts but they've put Chihuahuas at 7.9yrs! wut!!?:Wideyed Thats ridiculous, even the ones with heart disease usually get to about 9 or 10.
> Im not happy with that conclusion.....:Shifty


I do believe he does visit us sometimes I know he was here when OH had cancer a few years ago he came and lay down by our bed more nights.

As for that age chart, I saw that as well and was surprised what they said about Chihuahuas, I always thought these small breeds lived a lot longer than the large ones.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Rosie64 said:


> Shadow has finally got the hang of the snuffle mat
> 
> View attachment 489029
> 
> View attachment 489033
> 
> 
> I brought her some cows ears to try and she loves them
> 
> View attachment 489039
> 
> View attachment 489041
> 
> 
> She usually takes things like chews and treats into the bedroom on her bed but this time she stayed in the living room with me
> which is a step forward ( I think / hope )


I missed this yesterday, lovey to see her settling in and happy with her cows ear.


----------



## lullabydream

catz4m8z said:


> and left you hoovering to do! Maybe he did pop by to see how you are doing!
> 
> Weird article in the DM today about average life expectancies of dog breeds. Not surprising that JRTs and BCs top the charts but they've put Chihuahuas at 7.9yrs! wut!!?:Wideyed Thats ridiculous, even the ones with heart disease usually get to about 9 or 10.
> Im not happy with that conclusion.....:Shifty


They die young because they are involved in road traffic accidents a lot. So that's the main cause of death

There is or was data available and was shared here. I was shocked at first but then it doesn't surprise me as so many owners buy chihuahuas due to celebs and films and thinking they are small easy dogs


----------



## rona

Happy Paws2 said:


> Strange things happen... when I got up this morning and opened the curtains in the living round turned round and there is a small lump of dog hair just where Dillon used to sleep of an evening while we were watching TV. He must have give us a visit during the night.


A bit of a shock isn't it?

I found some of Alfie's fur, two years after losing him...........really upset me!


----------



## Happy Paws2

rona said:


> A bit of a shock isn't it?
> 
> I found some of Alfie's fur, two years after losing him...........really upset me!


It is a shock when it happens, I just don't know how it got there.


----------



## rona

Happy Paws2 said:


> It is a shock when it happens, I just don't know how it got there.


Even worse, at least mine was stuck to an old blanket that had been in a cupboard


----------



## catz4m8z

Happy Paws2 said:


> As for that age chart, I saw that as well and was surprised what they said about Chihuahuas, I always thought these small breeds lived a lot longer than the large ones.


I suspect that they picked chihuahuas with shorter life spans for their study because if they picked the average longer lived chihuahua it would skew their results that all brachycephalic breeds have short life spans. Dontcha just love 'science'?:Hilarious


----------



## Happy Paws2

catz4m8z said:


> I suspect that they picked chihuahuas with shorter life spans for their study because if they picked the average longer lived chihuahua it would skew their results that all brachycephalic breeds have short life spans. Dontcha just love 'science'?:Hilarious


and they get paid for such rubbish.


----------



## 3dogs2cats

catz4m8z said:


> I suspect that they picked chihuahuas with shorter life spans for their study because if they picked the average longer lived chihuahua it would skew their results that all brachycephalic breeds have short life spans. Dontcha just love 'science'?:Hilarious


I have tried to link the full research paper but I'm useless at links! If you are interested in reading it though type in how long will your dog live, you should get the New Scientist article, at the bottom of that it gives you the link to the full research.


----------



## 3dogs2cats

https://www.newscientist.com/article/2318084-french-bulldogs-are-the-shortest-lived-d
Just trying this out to see if I can at least link the New Scientist article.


----------



## catz4m8z

3dogs2cats said:


> https://www.newscientist.com/article/2318084-french-bulldogs-are-the-shortest-lived-d
> Just trying this out to see if I can at least link the New Scientist article.


hmmmm. Not sure if I believe in their research as its just using life expectancy from vets. Wouldnt they be more likely to see dogs who have health problems and so die earlier? Surely its not useful information unless you know the percentage of dogs in general? So if 10 of a breed die at the vets but 100 die at home of old age and 20 of a breed die at the vets but 2000 die at home of old age wouldnt they measure the 20 as having a lower life expectancy?
(I admit though that science and maths are not my strong suits!LOL:Shy).


----------



## Oof

New scientist are pretty good tbf. Their research isnt going to be Buzzfeed quality anyway lol


----------



## O2.0

catz4m8z said:


> Not sure if I believe in their research as its just using life expectancy from vets. Wouldnt they be more likely to see dogs who have health problems and so die earlier?


You could also argue that dogs who get regular vet care are going to live longer. 
All of my dogs have had regular vet visits, not because they were unhealthy but because I'm a responsible dog owner.


----------



## LittleFox

Sooooo I know we talked about this a while ago, but is anyone intending to start a tricks challenge thread? (No, I'm not offering, I just want to participate! :Hilarious)


----------



## Oof

LittleFox said:


> Sooooo I know we talked about this a while ago, but is anyone intending to start a tricks challenge thread? (No, I'm not offering, I just want to participate! :Hilarious)


Yes me!
And i just want to participate too. I dont know what im doing and i wouldnt be a popular host or whatever so yeah haha


----------



## Sarah H

LittleFox said:


> Sooooo I know we talked about this a while ago, but is anyone intending to start a tricks challenge thread? (No, I'm not offering, I just want to participate! :Hilarious)


I was actually thinking about starting one but I've been so busy with work I was just too knackered.


----------



## O2.0

Sarah H said:


> I was actually thinking about starting one but I've been so busy with work I was just too knackered.


I was going to nominate you! 
I'll co-run it with you. I *think* life is mostly under control at the moment at least! :Woot


----------



## Teddy-dog

Sarah H said:


> I was actually thinking about starting one but I've been so busy with work I was just too knackered.


I literally thought this today too.

but I'll leave it to you and @O2.0 if you were already going to do one. As you guys are much more knowledgeable than me!


----------



## O2.0

Teddy-dog said:


> I literally thought this today too.
> 
> but I'll leave it to you and @O2.0 if you were already going to do one. As you guys are much more knowledgeable than me!


Dude! You're the one taking the class! I think you should come up with the tricks


----------



## Teddy-dog

O2.0 said:


> Dude! You're the one taking the class! I think you should come up with the tricks


:Hilarious:Hilarious True! I still don't feel all that experienced in training :Hilarious 
maybe we could do some sort of system so it's not up to one (or two) person(s) to come up with the tricks each time? Unless one person doesn't mind but I was thinking it might be easier to manage that way


----------



## LittleFox

Teddy-dog said:


> :Hilarious:Hilarious True! I still don't feel all that experienced in training :Hilarious
> maybe we could do some sort of system so it's not up to one (or two) person(s) to come up with the tricks each time? Unless one person doesn't mind but I was thinking it might be easier to manage that way


I think once we did a version where the first person to post a video of the trick chose the next trick. But I know not everyone can/wants to do videos.


----------



## SusieRainbow

Not exactly tricks but Reena has been really bad for snatching treats and catching fingers-ouch! I think it's siince she had her last dental with multiple extractions and forgetting where her teeth start and finish..Bobby's quite snatchy too,so we've been working on it with a 'sit','sniff' and 'wait'. Results after just a few dayshave been excellent, now as soon as they see the treat their bums hit the floor, they are doing really well with it.I'm so proud of them! 
So-oo, what next?


----------



## LittleFox

SusieRainbow said:


> Not exactly tricks but Reena has been really bad for snatching treats and catching fingers-ouch! I think it's siince she had her last dental with multiple extractions and forgetting where her teeth start and finish..Bobby's quite snatchy too,so we've been working on it with a 'sit','sniff' and 'wait'. Results after just a few dayshave been excellent, now as soon as they see the treat their bums hit the floor, they are doing really well with it.I'm so proud of them!
> So-oo, what next?


Ooo it hurts when they catch your fingers! Kenzie can be bad at this - she knows a 'gentle' command, but sometimes if I don't tell her to be gentle and she's over-excited she catches my fingers. Elliot's the opposite - he sits there with his mouth open and you have to actually deposit the treat into his mouth! I've taken to giving him his treat first, because sometimes it falls out of his mouth and then Kenzie's in like a flash to snaffle it up!


----------



## O2.0

Penny and I have developed this thing where somehow the way I hand her the treat, her bottom teeth scrape over the pad of my thumb. I actually find it quite a pleasant sensation weirdly. I think part of it was just the pleasure of feeling her build confidence in taking treats from me.

Okay, let's do this tricks thread! 
1) Help me tag people. @Sairy and @StormyThai don't frequent this thread much and they would be good for input. 
2) Let's figure out the format. 1 trick lasting a month? 2 weeks? 
3) Deciding on what trick to work on - we could do a poll? Or pick from options?

If we can figure out the format, I'll be happy to post the first thread. I was thinking hand touch would be a great place to start?


----------



## LittleFox

O2.0 said:


> 2) Let's figure out the format. 1 trick lasting a month? 2 weeks?
> 3) Deciding on what trick to work on - we could do a poll? Or pick from options?


I think a month is too long, for my dogs at least. 2 weeks sounds about right to me.

It would be good if we could come up with a more advanced option for the tricks we do, so that if a dog can already do that particular trick or learns it super-fast, there's another level to work at. And we might need to get a bit creative for that. So hand touch could be 1) nose to hand, 2) sustained hand touch, 3) nose target something else (just an example).


----------



## O2.0

LittleFox said:


> I think a month is too long, for my dogs at least. 2 weeks sounds about right to me.
> 
> It would be good if we could come up with a more advanced option for the tricks we do, so that if a dog can already do that particular trick or learns it super-fast, there's another level to work at. And we might need to get a bit creative for that. So hand touch could be 1) nose to hand, 2) sustained hand touch, 3) nose target something else (just an example).


LOL that was exactly what I was thinking - those exact categories. 
Basic hand touch
sustained hand touch
targeting something else 
Love it! 

2 weeks sounds about right to me too. Really a week is ideal but if life gets busy two weeks is good.


----------



## Kaily

How do you video the tricks when you live on your own? That would be a trick in itself for me.


----------



## LittleFox

Kaily said:


> How do you video the tricks when you live on your own? That would be a trick in itself for me.


I just prop my phone up against a chair leg or something


----------



## Teddy-dog

O2.0 said:


> Okay, let's do this tricks thread!
> 1) Help me tag people. @Sairy and @StormyThai don't frequent this thread much and they would be good for input.
> 2) Let's figure out the format. 1 trick lasting a month? 2 weeks?
> 3) Deciding on what trick to work on - we could do a poll? Or pick from options?
> 
> If we can figure out the format, I'll be happy to post the first thread. I was thinking hand touch would be a great place to start?


Yay.

I think two weeks is a good amount of time, a month gets a bit long, especially maybe if your dog already knows the trick and they kind of fizzle out towards the end of the month? Hopefully two weeks is enough (and nothing to say, those dogs who haven't quite got it in 2 weeks, can't carry on working on it and still update on it).

A poll would be could but I think you can only do them at the start of a thread (I'm sure @ForestWomble knows from doing the photo comp). But I think that could work, give everyone a day (or two) to vote and then post the winning trick and the two weeks starts from there?

hand touch sounds a good place to start to me! Definitely agree with the having different 'levels'


----------



## Teddy-dog

Kaily said:


> How do you video the tricks when you live on your own? That would be a trick in itself for me.


Yep I just prop my phone up on something (hubby never helps haha). Normally the fireplace edge or a chair leg or a box or something and sit in front of the camera


----------



## StormyThai

Oh a trick thread could be fun...we have had a few before...it would be nice to keep one running so that new members see fun things to do with their dogs 

The last couple of threads ran their course after a couple of tricks.

@Kaily I use a tripod (you can pick them up fairly cheaply) or just rest your phone against things


----------



## Emlar

Definitely would love a trick thread! Don't think I would be able to contribute with new tricks or how to teach them, but me and Rufus would love to learn new things!


----------



## O2.0

I was thinking the poll for deciding what the next trick would be? Do we have to vote on who did the trick best? I would just love for people to participate


----------



## Boxer123

I would like to join in but don’t know how to upload videos.


----------



## Teddy-dog

O2.0 said:


> I was thinking the poll for deciding what the next trick would be? Do we have to vote on who did the trick best? I would just love for people to participate


Yes that's what I thought. Sorry if it seemed the other way round :Bag
Im not bothered about having a 'who did it best' it would just be nice for people to have a go and post their progress


----------



## O2.0

Boxer123 said:


> I would like to join in but don't know how to upload videos.


Youtube is the easiest way but you can also just share an instagram link


----------



## Teddy-dog

Boxer123 said:


> I would like to join in but don't know how to upload videos.


Do you have a YouTube? You can upload there and then just copy the link and paste it


----------



## Boxer123

No you tube but I do have instagram.


----------



## Teddy-dog

Boxer123 said:


> No you tube but I do have instagram.


Yeah if you upload to insta then click the 3 little dots in the top corner there should be a 'copy link' option and you can paste here

like this:
https://www.instagram.com/p/COD6I_LAqSM/?igshid=YmMyMTA2M2Y=

not as neat as YouTube but still should work? Unless there's a better way I don't know it haha

__
http://instagr.am/p/COD6I_LAqSM/


----------



## Boxer123

Teddy-dog said:


> Yeah if you upload to insta then click the 3 little dots in the top corner there should be a 'copy link' option and you can paste here
> 
> like this:
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/COD6I_LAqSM/
> 
> not as neat as YouTube but still should work? Unless there's a better way I don't know it haha
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/COD6I_LAqSM/


Ok Loki is up for some tricks sox says he prefers just to have the treats.


----------



## ForestWomble

O2.0 said:


> Penny and I have developed this thing where somehow the way I hand her the treat, her bottom teeth scrape over the pad of my thumb. I actually find it quite a pleasant sensation weirdly. I think part of it was just the pleasure of feeling her build confidence in taking treats from me.
> 
> Okay, let's do this tricks thread!
> 1) Help me tag people. @Sairy and @StormyThai don't frequent this thread much and they would be good for input.
> 2) Let's figure out the format. 1 trick lasting a month? 2 weeks?
> 3) Deciding on what trick to work on - we could do a poll? Or pick from options?
> 
> If we can figure out the format, I'll be happy to post the first thread. I was thinking hand touch would be a great place to start?


Bungo and I are up for it 

Working out how long between posting a new trick might be a bit of try and see, I find from doing the photo comp that themes were the entries fill quickly tend to keep the interest up, but ones that take the whole week to fill, (or not fill) seem to not do so well interest wise. While learning new tricks is different of course, you want to keep it snappy and keep the interest going, without making the time between so short it might put some off. 
If your going to go with fortnightly, maybe have a few tricks listed, so people can choose what they work on, hopefully then regardless of you and your dogs level/ability there will be something for everyone and if you already know a trick/learn it quickly, you have something else to work on, hopefully this'll stop the thread fizzing out?



Teddy-dog said:


> Yay.
> 
> I think two weeks is a good amount of time, a month gets a bit long, especially maybe if your dog already knows the trick and they kind of fizzle out towards the end of the month? Hopefully two weeks is enough (and nothing to say, those dogs who haven't quite got it in 2 weeks, can't carry on working on it and still update on it).
> 
> *A poll would be could but I think you can only do them at the start of a thread (I'm sure @ForestWomble knows from doing the photo comp). But I think that could work, give everyone a day (or two) to vote and then post the winning trick and the two weeks starts from there?*
> 
> hand touch sounds a good place to start to me! Definitely agree with the having different 'levels'


You can either do the poll when starting a new thread, or you can set it up later, but once set up you can't change it, so each trick would have to have it's own thread, if we have polls to decide what the next trick(s) will be.

Personally I like the idea of each trick having its own thread as I think that would be easier to follow, if you are working on a trick and take longer, you just find that tricks thread and post once you've completed that trick, then you can go on to the next one, otherwise keeping it all as one thread could get confusing, and some might see a trick they want to do, but it's far back within the thread, and might feel they can't because everyones working on something else. Also be easier for newbies to join in.


----------



## O2.0

Hmm. Just thinking out loud here - suggestions very welcome. 
We have a dog tricks subthread in training and behavior. 
What if we posted each trick with its own thread with difficulty levels and let that thread run as long as it needs to? 
I'm just worried that threads get buried easily and people forget about them...


----------



## ForestWomble

O2.0 said:


> Hmm. Just thinking out loud here - suggestions very welcome.
> We have a dog tricks subthread in training and behavior.
> *What if we posted each trick with its own thread with difficulty levels and let that thread run as long as it needs to? *
> I'm just worried that threads get buried easily and people forget about them...


Sounds good to me 

So maybe start a new thread with a different trick every 2 weeks say to keep the momentum going/ keep people's interest, but people can then join in at any point, with any trick.


----------



## Kaily

I know how to post videos but I don't know how to edit out the bits I don't want.


----------



## Sairy

We will join in if we are able, but I could be giving birth any time around now so my hands are likely to be quite full!


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Sairy said:


> We will join in if we are able, but I could be giving birth any time around now so my hands are likely to be quite full!


Good Luck Sairy, hope all goes well with the new addition and you're both safe and well.


----------



## O2.0

Sairy said:


> We will join in if we are able, but I could be giving birth any time around now so my hands are likely to be quite full!


So exciting. We will definitely be demanding puppy um.. ahem, I mean baby photos


----------



## Lurcherlad

Thought you'd been quiet on the forum @Sairy 

Good luck with it all … very exciting


----------



## Sairy

Thanks all. We think George is coming down with chicken pox! Great timing! I'm hoping to keep baby in for another week or so to give him chance to get through it before baby arrives.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Oh no … bad timing.

Hope baby obliges


----------



## Sarah H

Sorry been at work so just catching up!
I think in the last trick threads we did sort of 3 levels, so a basic/beginner, intermediate and then advanced. So as already suggested really! 
I can't remember but I think the person who posted the trick then chooses the person to do the next one from the entries (so this could be because they have done an awesome advanced trick, or just great basic trick from a green dog). But we could do a poll, it doesn't really matter. And yes I think 2 weeks is long enough, any longer and it gets forgotten about.
I like the idea of threads for each trick, we could just make sure their names are consistent, like #trick thread DOWN, #trick thread TOUCH. The person posting the thread should post a video of each level too, so people know what they are working towards. Even if they aren't perfect (the person posting the trick can still participate) it's good to have videos for people to see. And of course those of us with multiple dogs can work on different levels with different dogs.

@Sairy hope baby number two stays put for a bit for you! Good luck!


----------



## LittleFox

Sounds great to me, and I don't think the tricks should be 'judged' either.



O2.0 said:


> We have a dog tricks subthread in training and behavior.


That sub-thread always makes me laugh - I remember many many years ago a group of us pushed for that sub-thread to be created. Eventually we were annoying enough that they actually did it.....and now it never gets used :Hilarious So yes, we should use it!


----------



## LittleFox

Sarah H said:


> The person posting the thread should post a video of each level too, so people know what they are working towards. Even if they aren't perfect (the person posting the trick can still participate) it's good to have videos for people to see.


Maybe if the person posting the trick has a beginner dog, they could direct us towards a youtube video for the 'advanced' trick if it's far beyond what they can reasonably show with their own dog?


----------



## O2.0

Well if everyone is cool with it, I can post the first thread - touch, with 3 variations, and go from there?


----------



## LittleFox

O2.0 said:


> Well if everyone is cool with it, I can post the first thread - touch, with 3 variations, and go from there?


Let's do it


----------



## Sarah H

O2.0 said:


> Well if everyone is cool with it, I can post the first thread - touch, with 3 variations, and go from there?


Let's go!


----------



## O2.0

Sarah H said:


> Let's go!


Okay okay! It's done!! 

https://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/2022-tricks-1-touch.546759/


----------



## Rosie64

She barked SHADOW barked , never thought I would ever be so excited about a dog barking lol .
No big deal you might say , dogs bark , but it is the first sound I have heard from her all week
since she came home with me .
I had just put her harness on to go for a walk , and was putting my coat on , I guess I took too long 
she looked up at me and gave just one bark and run to the door .I think I will put my coat on first next time 
or not and hear her bark again lol


----------



## 1507601

Rosie64 said:


> She barked SHADOW barked , never thought I would ever be so excited about a dog barking lol .
> No big deal you might say , dogs bark , but it is the first sound I have heard from her all week
> since she came home with me .
> I had just put her harness on to go for a walk , and was putting my coat on , I guess I took too long
> she looked up at me and gave just one bark and run to the door .I think I will put my coat on first next time
> or not and hear her bark again lol


Yay! That's great. I totally get why you're excited  It took Zhia a while to make a noise. She still doesn't vocalise much otherwise.


----------



## Rosie64

Lucy2020 said:


> Yay! That's great. I totally get why you're excited  It took Zhia a while to make a noise. She still doesn't vocalise much otherwise.


Thank you @Lucy2020 , I obviously don't want a dog that barks all the time , but it is nice to know she can if she wants to 
and that she feels comfortable enough to do so


----------



## Linda Weasel

That’s really good. Shows that she’s starting to anticipate good things from you, and has been paying more attention than you might think.


----------



## rona

Mmmm miss bossy boots..............I told you to be careful


----------



## margy

We have a little lodger for 11 days. My daughter gave her friend our number when OH retired, she has him on speed dial if she gets called into work to walk her and we've had her at ours some days. She has gone abroad on hol and asked if we'd have her for 11 days, we said yes, she offered to pay us but we said no as it will be a pleasure. Unfortunately I forgot the builders are coming on Tues to dig up our kitchen floor and path to cure our damp problem . Hope she doesn't mind banging and loud noise. I should have asked if we should have her upstairs or leave her in the kitchen at night. I'm going to bring her up as don't want her to bark. She is a bit vocal and I live in a terraced house. Wish me well, here is Tilly, will keep you posted on how we get on. Just to add it's lovely to have a dog in the house again


----------



## DanWalkersmum

margy said:


> We have a little lodger for 11 days. My daughter gave her friend our number when OH retired, she has him on speed dial if she gets called into work to walk her and we've had her at ours some days. She has gone abroad on hol and asked if we'd have her for 11 days, we said yes, she offered to pay us but we said no as it will be a pleasure. Unfortunately I forgot the builders are coming on Tues to dig up our kitchen floor and path to cure our damp problem . Hope she doesn't mind banging and loud noise. I should have asked if we should have her upstairs or leave her in the kitchen at night. I'm going to bring her up as don't want her to bark. She is a bit vocal and I live in a terraced house. Wish me well, here is Tilly, will keep you posted on how we get on. Just to add it's lovely to have a dog in the house again
> View attachment 489459


aw she's gorgeous


----------



## margy

Oh, I forgot to ask any recommendations for a long line as obviously can't let her off, her recall isn't good.Edited to add I wouldn't chance it even if recall was good. How long a line would be recommended as looked on amazon and have no idea . Just want her to have a run around.


----------



## Sarah H

This is what I have to put up with when I get home from work and want a chilled sit outside with a drink...


----------



## margy

Tillys making herself at home on my sofa! A place I didn't allow my other dogs to be. As she doesn't cast I'll forgive her


----------



## Teddy-dog

margy said:


> Tillys making herself at home on my sofa! A place I didn't allow my other dogs to be. As she doesn't cast I'll forgive her
> View attachment 489469


Looks like she's made herself at home!


----------



## Teddy-dog

Went to do some agility practice today.

Ted did pretty well attempting to follow my directions (I usually get something wrong ha!).

he was getting a bit tired towards the end in the last video


----------



## O2.0

Oh nice work Teddy!


----------



## ECT

I'm so proud of Thea today. we took her to the Moors which is a 30 minute drive away. She was a bit whiny in the car but no drooling and no sickness, yay! On the walk she was great, sniffing away and clearly loving life. She saw alpacas, horses and sheep which were all new to her but she looked with interest and then moved on. She got a bit of time off lead but she was constantly checking in and recalled perfectly every time. Lovely 3 mile walk, mild and foggy. 
Picture of the goofy one enjoying her freedom


----------



## Magyarmum

My son and DIL are over for two weeks. Gwylim has met them before but it's a first for Grisha who's fallen head over heels in love with my son.










Today the weather was beautiful and warm so my DIL and I took the boys for a long walk,



















Into the forest .....










A creepy abandoned house in the middle of nowhere.



















Then home again










.


----------



## Emlar

We're on holiday! First night here, and it really brings his anxieties out when we're away. Really struggles to settle the first night and you can see how stressed he is. I wish I'd thought more and bought some adaptil spray or something to see if that helped him. He's currently fast asleep on the bed with us, so hopefully I good night sleep and he'll be okay tomorrow. We're here for 4 nights, so time for him to get used to his surroundings.


----------



## Teddy-dog

Emlar said:


> We're on holiday! First night here, and it really brings his anxieties out when we're away. Really struggles to settle the first night and you can see how stressed he is. I wish I'd thought more and bought some adaptil spray or something to see if that helped him. He's currently fast asleep on the bed with us, so hopefully I good night sleep and he'll be okay tomorrow. We're here for 4 nights, so time for him to get used to his surroundings.
> 
> View attachment 489549
> View attachment 489551


Have a fab time! Hope he settles


----------



## Teddy-dog

Here is my lovely clean longline I bought from crufts










and here it is after it's first use….










oh so dirty!!

Teddy back on longline today. He's been so good for months but all the spring scents have set him off a bit on his past couple of walks and he's been running off after them. He hasn't gone for long and does always come back but I don't want him to get into the habit of roaming. Just had the longline dropped for his woodland walk today and he was really good and didn't go anywhere. I think he knows when he's on the longline rather than 'free' but hopefully he will be back offlead after a bit of a reminder!


----------



## LittleFox

I bought a new treat bag as mine was getting pretty ratty. I usually get the same brand every time, but it only comes in boring black. This time I got seduced by another brand that has pretty colours. I ordered online and it came today. It's great.......for someone who has a pet elephant! It's absolutely huge! I reckon I could store a week's worth of dog food in it. That'll teach me for choosing pretty colours!


----------



## lullabydream

LittleFox said:


> I bought a new treat bag as mine was getting pretty ratty. I usually get the same brand every time, but it only comes in boring black. This time I got seduced by another brand that has pretty colours. I ordered online and it came today. It's great.......for someone who has a pet elephant! It's absolutely huge! I reckon I could store a week's worth of dog food in it. That'll teach me for choosing pretty colours!


You obviously don't feed enough treats! Poor McKenzie and Elliot


----------



## Emlar

We're feeling much more settled now, although still very alert (and doing stinky farts/sloppy poops )


----------



## margy

I'm going to really miss Tilly when she goes home next week. I'm getting very attached, she's so funny. It's like having a little woolly sheep following you around. She found Belle's favourite toy Nelly


----------



## golfchick

Teddy-dog said:


> Here is my lovely clean longline I bought from crufts
> 
> View attachment 489597
> 
> 
> and here it is after it's first use….
> 
> View attachment 489601
> 
> 
> oh so dirty!!
> 
> Teddy back on longline today. He's been so good for months but all the spring scents have set him off a bit on his past couple of walks and he's been running off after them. He hasn't gone for long and does always come back but I don't want him to get into the habit of roaming. Just had the longline dropped for his woodland walk today and he was really good and didn't go anywhere. I think he knows when he's on the longline rather than 'free' but hopefully he will be back offlead after a bit of a reminder!


Never mind the long line we clearly need better photos of the Ridgeback in the background!


----------



## LittleFox

My vet has organised an inhaler for Kenzie to try instead of oral steroids for her lung disease. Apparently it's used with a space chamber and silicone mask, so today I've been working to get her comfortable with something over her muzzle. I never muzzle trained her so didn't know how she would go, but she's a superstar - lets me put a plastic pot over her muzzle and will stay still until I release her for a treat. I just hope it transfers over to the mask!


----------



## KellyMariee7

This is Bodger I got her in Feb from a horrible man (reported etc) she was 3 months old when I got her ! Shes the happiest loveliest little pup. Her fave toy is a tinky winky. This is what happens when im trying to work from home lol. She joins in my teams meetings with work too and has become marie curies little mascot lol. X


----------



## rona

KellyMariee7 said:


> This is Bodger I got her in Feb from a horrible man (reported etc) she was 3 months old when I got her ! Shes the happiest loveliest little pup. Her fave toy is a tinky winky. This is what happens when im trying to work from home lol. She joins in my teams meetings with work too and has become marie curies little mascot lol. X


There's mischief in those eyes  
Looks like years o fun ahead of you 

Well done for rescuing her


----------



## Teddy-dog

golfchick said:


> Never mind the long line we clearly need better photos of the Ridgeback in the background!


He is a clients dog. Lovely, can be a bit of a handful at times! He is calming down though


----------



## golfchick

Sounds about right! :Hilarious


----------



## PawsOnMe

Been vets today with Jasper, I was checking his teeth the other day and noticed he has broken two of his back teeth and the pulp is showing on both (I'm thinking an Antler I bought a few weeks ago is the culprit! ), got an appointment for next thursday for a dental to have them taken out. Gonna be nearly £600 for the operation, eek! 
I'm gonna be a nervous wreck that day, so worrying when they have to go under anesthetic.


----------



## lullabydream

Awww bless you @PawsOnMe they do worry us! I paid about the same for Eevee to have a dental at the end of last year, closely followed by Stan but he was insured though his dental was half the price.


----------



## Beth78

Look at this beast I just found stumbling around on the sofa 








Must've had its meal and dropped off Whisp. Escaped tick check this afternoon.


----------



## PawsOnMe

lullabydream said:


> Awww bless you @PawsOnMe they do worry us! I paid about the same for Eevee to have a dental at the end of last year, closely followed by Stan but he was insured though his dental was half the price.


They really do don't they, i'll probably be on here that day trying to take my mind off him at the vets!


----------



## Lurcherlad

Beth78 said:


> Look at this beast I just found stumbling around on the sofa
> View attachment 489747
> 
> Must've had its meal and dropped off Whisp. Escaped tick check this afternoon.












Yikes!! Horrid things.

Hope Whisp is none the worse.


----------



## margy

Beth78 said:


> Look at this beast I just found stumbling around on the sofa
> View attachment 489747
> 
> Must've had its meal and dropped off Whisp. Escaped tick check this afternoon.


I've been fortunate not to have come across any of these. Fleas are bad enough. Hope Whisp hasn't any more and is ok.


----------



## Soph x

Beth78 said:


> Look at this beast I just found stumbling around on the sofa
> View attachment 489747
> 
> Must've had its meal and dropped off Whisp. Escaped tick check this afternoon.


They're horrible things

Luckily never had one on Goose (think she moves too fast for then to even get a decent grip haha), but my old dog used to go running through woods and would pick them up.

Hope Whisp is okay!x


----------



## Beth78

Yeah whisp is fine. I've given her a close inspection and there's no more beasties on her. I put the big tick in the freezer in a dated and labelled bag so if she does show any symptoms we can take it and her to the vets.


----------



## Soph x

Beth78 said:


> Yeah whisp is fine. I've given her a close inspection and there's no more beasties on her. I put the big tick in the freezer in a dated and labelled bag so if she does show any symptoms we can take it and her to the vets.


Had never thought of doing that with a tick just incase, that's a really good idea!

Will definitely be freezing the lil bastard if I ever catch one on Goose.


----------



## LittleFox

Woah that's one gross tick!

We don't really have ticks where I live, and the ones that are here don't transmit any diseases. But Elliot has had one when we visited a friend in another part of the country - I thought it was a lump until it came off in my hand :Vomit

Glad Whisp is ok.


----------



## Emlar

Rufus has been running around a forest today. Gave him a good brush over when we got back and I didn't find anything... are they generally easy to spot??


----------



## Soph x

Emlar said:


> Rufus has been running around a forest today. Gave him a good brush over when we got back and I didn't find anything... are they generally easy to spot??


Can depend on size and colour as there's different types unfortunately.

If it's fed recently, it'll be fat like the one in the image and you'll likely see it. However if it's not fed recently and is small, they can be really difficult to find, especially in dogs with medium-long fur length.

I found best way to do a quick check if you don't think they've got one is to gently run your fingers through the dogs fur, making sure you get to their skin, even if you have to go against the fur. You're more likely to feel the lump of a tick if there's one there.

Just need to be careful and gentle as you don't want to knock it off, as it can sometimes leave the tick's head in the skin.

They really are disgusting little things


----------



## Emlar

Soph x said:


> Can depend on size and colour as there's different types unfortunately.
> 
> If it's fed recently, it'll be fat like the one in the image and you'll likely see it. However if it's not fed recently and is small, they can be really difficult to find, especially in dogs with medium-long fur length.
> 
> I found best way to do a quick check if you don't think they've got one is to gently run your fingers through the dogs fur, making sure you get to their skin, even if you have to go against the fur. You're more likely to feel the lump of a tick if there's one there.
> 
> Just need to be careful and gentle as you don't want to knock it off, as it can sometimes leave the tick's head in the skin.
> 
> They really are disgusting little things


Thank you. We've been stroking him and running fingers through and can't feel anything. Fingers crossed nothing there!


----------



## O2.0

I'm pulling ticks off Penny daily, took 2 off OH yesterday too. One on his ankle one on his hip. I had one attached to my stomach near my belly button last week. Just normal summer here. 

No way I'd put a tick in the freezer, ew! No matter what the disease the treatment is usually the same, antibiotic cocktail.


----------



## Jason25

PawsOnMe said:


> Been vets today with Jasper, I was checking his teeth the other day and noticed he has broken two of his back teeth and the pulp is showing on both (I'm thinking an Antler I bought a few weeks ago is the culprit! ), got an appointment for next thursday for a dental to have them taken out. Gonna be nearly £600 for the operation, eek!
> I'm gonna be a nervous wreck that day, so worrying when they have to go under anesthetic.


When daisy had a tooth pulled a few weeks back the vet was saying they get so many dogs needing tooth extensions because of antlers lol.

Anyway here's a picture of her missing tooth :Beaver


----------



## golfchick

All going well apparently, two weeks old on Saturday! I've made an appointment to visit a kennels next week that he'll need to go to some Fridays while I'm at work.
These are the 5 boys so one of them will be ours!


----------



## O2.0

Jason25 said:


> When daisy had a tooth pulled a few weeks back the vet was saying they get so many dogs needing tooth extensions because of antlers lol.


I've never bought an antler, only collected antler sheds from the woods. I've been giving dogs antlers for over 20 years and never had a problem. 
I wonder if commercial antlers are treated somehow that makes them more dangerous?

However, all of my dogs chew antlers very differently than they chew bones. They use their back teeth to scrape away at the antler, there's no actual attempt to break it or crunch it.


----------



## 1507601

I was trying to do a video of Zhia's current level of 'touch', but she had a big chew recently and can't be bothered, lol. Video for fun:


----------



## Oof

Lucy2020 said:


> I was trying to do a video of Zhia's current level of 'touch', but she had a big chew recently and can't be bothered, lol. Video for fun:


I think that's the first time I've ever seen Zhia! She's cute.


----------



## Jason25

O2.0 said:


> I've never bought an antler, only collected antler sheds from the woods. I've been giving dogs antlers for over 20 years and never had a problem.
> I wonder if commercial antlers are treated somehow that makes them more dangerous?
> 
> However, all of my dogs chew antlers very differently than they chew bones. They use their back teeth to scrape away at the antler, there's no actual attempt to break it or crunch it.


No idea maybe the shop ones are cured/dried making them harder? Would be interesting to know lol.

I gave one to daisy once and really didn't like it, she didn't gnaw on it, just tried getting through it as quick as possible. Greedy pig.


----------



## Emlar

Lucy2020 said:


> I was trying to do a video of Zhia's current level of 'touch', but she had a big chew recently and can't be bothered, lol. Video for fun:


Ha, love this! Noooo, I just want to lay here :Hilarious


----------



## PawsOnMe

O2.0 said:


> I've never bought an antler, only collected antler sheds from the woods. I've been giving dogs antlers for over 20 years and never had a problem.
> I wonder if commercial antlers are treated somehow that makes them more dangerous?
> 
> However, all of my dogs chew antlers very differently than they chew bones. They use their back teeth to scrape away at the antler, there's no actual attempt to break it or crunch it.


Funnily enough Jasper and Izzy have always chewed on antlers but they were naturally shed ones we found up scotland years ago and cut to size ourselves and they've just gone through the last of them so I bought two from the local pet shop and straight away Jasper has broken two teeth on them. It would make sense if they are treated somehow as to why dogs break so many teeth on them.


----------



## Magyarmum

Gwylim showing his Uncle Alex the way back to the car!


----------



## Kaily

A nice afternoon at the park. I don't know where I would be without my dogs, they keep me going when things get tough.


----------



## Boxer123

Kaily said:


> A nice afternoon at the park. I don't know where I would be without my dogs, they keep me going when things get tough.
> 
> View attachment 489981
> 
> 
> View attachment 489983


They are a gorgeous pair. Hope your ok.


----------



## Oof

Today Finn did some VERY llw - on a long line  attached to a harness  that he didn't wiggle out of 

I don't think he realised he could wander off. He had a couple of sprints which was a nerve-wracking experience, and we had an incident with a lampost, but I'm happy with it. And he came back every single time i whistled him!! 

We only went around the green outside my house, but i'm going to venture further afield soon.


----------



## Teddy-dog

Oof said:


> Today Finn did some VERY llw - on a long line  attached to a harness  that he didn't wiggle out of
> 
> I don't think he realised he could wander off. He had a couple of sprints which was a nerve-wracking experience, and we had an incident with a lampost, but I'm happy with it. And he came back every single time i whistled him!!
> 
> We only went around the green outside my house, but i'm going to venture further afield soon.


Yay well done Finn!


----------



## Teddy-dog

Honestly don’t know why I do this to myself but there was nothing on TV this morning so I put on dogs behaving (very) badly as it was a repeat :Bag and there’s a woman on there who has a dog who bogs off and grabs footballs people are playing with and destroys them. She now walks around with brand new footballs to replace the ones he gets. Why not just keep the dog on the lead?? Or walk away from play areas? Seems bizarre that she’d carry a bag of footballs around when she could just use a lead or longline! 

she said his recall was good when there were no balls so they went to the park and it was terrible  just goes to show the level of recall ordinary people think is good 

I know I’m preaching to the converted here :Banghead


----------



## Happy Paws2

Kaily said:


> A nice afternoon at the park. I don't know where I would be without my dogs, they keep me going when things get tough.
> 
> View attachment 489981
> 
> 
> View attachment 489983


They are lovely.

Dogs help you get though most things in life.


----------



## Boxer123

Teddy-dog said:


> Honestly don't know why I do this to myself but there was nothing on TV this morning so I put on dogs behaving (very) badly as it was a repeat :Bag and there's a woman on there who has a dog who bogs off and grabs footballs people are playing with and destroys them. She now walks around with brand new footballs to replace the ones he gets. Why not just keep the dog on the lead?? Or walk away from play areas? Seems bizarre that she'd carry a bag of footballs around when she could just use a lead or longline!
> 
> she said his recall was good when there were no balls so they went to the park and it was terrible  just goes to show the level of recall ordinary people think is good
> 
> I know I'm preaching to the converted here :Banghead


Why not go on a different walk ? Also footballs vary wildly in price your not swapping like for like.


----------



## Oof

Teddy-dog said:


> Honestly don't know why I do this to myself but there was nothing on TV this morning so I put on dogs behaving (very) badly as it was a repeat :Bag and there's a woman on there who has a dog who bogs off and grabs footballs people are playing with and destroys them. She now walks around with brand new footballs to replace the ones he gets. Why not just keep the dog on the lead?? Or walk away from play areas? Seems bizarre that she'd carry a bag of footballs around when she could just use a lead or longline!
> 
> she said his recall was good when there were no balls so they went to the park and it was terrible  just goes to show the level of recall ordinary people think is good
> 
> I know I'm preaching to the converted here :Banghead


Wow.

WHY DO PEOPLE DO IT


----------



## Teddy-dog

Boxer123 said:


> Why not go on a different walk ? Also footballs vary wildly in price your not swapping like for like.





Oof said:


> Wow.
> 
> WHY DO PEOPLE DO IT


I know just crazy! At the end they showed he was 'cured' but he looked quite shut down to me, head down, turned away when the ball is out….


----------



## Soph x

Teddy-dog said:


> Honestly don't know why I do this to myself but there was nothing on TV this morning so I put on dogs behaving (very) badly as it was a repeat :Bag and there's a woman on there who has a dog who bogs off and grabs footballs people are playing with and destroys them. She now walks around with brand new footballs to replace the ones he gets. Why not just keep the dog on the lead?? Or walk away from play areas? Seems bizarre that she'd carry a bag of footballs around when she could just use a lead or longline!
> 
> she said his recall was good when there were no balls so they went to the park and it was terrible  just goes to show the level of recall ordinary people think is good
> 
> I know I'm preaching to the converted here :Banghead


Don't know why but this reminds me of an embarrassing story about my lil Goose.

My parents had taken her out for a walk with their dog and they'd been off-lead running. Goose has amazing recall, which, as horrible as it sounds, is probably due to her anxiety as she doesn't like to run where she can't see us anyway.

Well, this day was different.

They walked her through a field and there was people having a picnic. Before they could even call Goose's name to put her on the lead, she made a bee line for this picnic, stole a ham sandwich from them and ran off.

My parents were so apologetic and were absolutely mortified. Luckily the family had plenty more and saw the funny side of it.

I was so embarrassed when my parents came back and told me what she'd done


----------



## Boxer123

Soph x said:


> Don't know why but this reminds me of an embarrassing story about my lil Goose.
> 
> My parents had taken her out for a walk with their dog and they'd been off-lead running. Goose has amazing recall, which, as horrible as it sounds, is probably due to her anxiety as she doesn't like to run where she can't see us anyway.
> 
> Well, this day was different.
> 
> They walked her through a field and there was people having a picnic. Before they could even call Goose's name to put her on the lead, she made a bee line for this picnic, stole a ham sandwich from them and ran off.
> 
> My parents were so apologetic and were absolutely mortified. Luckily the family had plenty more and saw the funny side of it.
> 
> I was so embarrassed when my parents came back and told me what she'd done


The boxers have never stolen anything but Sox once took a giant poop literally inches away from a young couple having a romantic picnic in the park.


----------



## Linda Weasel

My (late) Lab once took half a sandwich literally out of a guy’s hand. Just veered towards him, delicately took the prize (which, to be fair, he was waving around as he chatted to his mate) and trotted on without even breaking her stride.

I don’t think he even noticed till he went to take a bite. I just walked on innocently.


----------



## Oof

Soph x said:


> Don't know why but this reminds me of an embarrassing story about my lil Goose.
> 
> My parents had taken her out for a walk with their dog and they'd been off-lead running. Goose has amazing recall, which, as horrible as it sounds, is probably due to her anxiety as she doesn't like to run where she can't see us anyway.
> 
> Well, this day was different.
> 
> They walked her through a field and there was people having a picnic. Before they could even call Goose's name to put her on the lead, she made a bee line for this picnic, stole a ham sandwich from them and ran off.
> 
> My parents were so apologetic and were absolutely mortified. Luckily the family had plenty more and saw the funny side of it.
> 
> I was so embarrassed when my parents came back and told me what she'd done





Boxer123 said:


> The boxers have never stolen anything but Sox once took a giant poop literally inches away from a young couple having a romantic picnic in the park.


Your dogs are both hooligans, my Finn would NEVER do anything like that :Angelic

(Not picnic related, but he almost peed up a dog trainers' leg. He only managed a dribble on the guys' boot before we caught him but the intention was there)


----------



## Linda Weasel

Boxer123 said:


> The boxers have never stolen anything but Sox once took a giant poop literally inches away from a young couple having a romantic picnic in the park.


That totally cracked me up..


----------



## Boxer123

Linda Weasel said:


> My (late) Lab once took half a sandwich literally out of a guy's hand. Just veered towards him, delicately took the prize (which, to be fair, he was waving around as he chatted to his mate) and trotted on without even breaking her stride.
> 
> I don't think he even noticed till he went to take a bite. I just walked on innocently.


Just shake your head and say 'that's not my dog'.


----------



## Magyarmum

It's getting hot here so today we took the boys out early. Halfway up the road Grisha decided he didn't want to walk with my DIL. Refused to move until I took over. Luckily for once Gwylim didn't complain because normally he considers I'm for his exclusive use We took them just up the road and along a cart track that runs behind the houses on the other side of the road to me.

Gwylim hiding in the grass




























On the way back Grisha had to stand and stare at a dog barking in the yard of the house the other side of the road


----------



## Jason25

Enjoying the nice weather today


----------



## O2.0

Teddy-dog said:


> she said his recall was good when there were no balls so they went to the park and it was terrible  just goes to show the level of recall ordinary people think is good


It's one of my recent pet peeves after watching multiple youtube videos of terrible recalls touted as "train the perfect recall" 
I posted several recall videos on youtube and next thing I know the algorithm is recommending all these recall videos and they're all sloppy at best. It's no wonder that most dog owners think if the dog sortof kindof comes in your general direction at some point that counts as a recall. Or my dog comes when called "unless" counts as a recall. Um... no, the whole point of recall is that your dog comes *even if *XYZ is happening.

I think I did a thread years ago about what does recall mean to you and what does it look like. I may have to go find it


----------



## catz4m8z

Boxer123 said:


> The boxers have never stolen anything but Sox once took a giant poop literally inches away from a young couple having a romantic picnic in the park.


Adam used to be a menace. Several times he liberated food from picnics and he had a terrible habit of wandering into any open door he saw when he was younger! He often used to disappear into the creche near one park and one time walked into someones house whilst they were throwing a birthday party! By the time I called him back out he had introduced himself, gotten his fill of cuddles, a few snacks and then deigned to join me again. (I think he relied on being teeny and cute looking to get away with all sorts TBH!).

Baking day today, just made my lot some dog biscuits. Very simple so just flour, baking powder, oats, peanut butter and plant milk....oh, and I chucked some rice krispies in for a change!
Happy doglets.:Smug


----------



## Linda Weasel

Boxer123 said:


> Just shake your head and say 'that's not my dog'.


She was such a greedy guts.

Was in a pub once and there was this loose black Lab shamelessly scrounging at another table.

I thought the usual stuff; what a badly behaved dog. What inconsiderate owners to allow that. Should have their dog on a lead, not wandering about pestering people…..
Looks just like my dog.

I was holding the chewed off end of a lead.


----------



## Boxer123

Linda Weasel said:


> She was such a greedy guts.
> 
> Was in a pub once and there was this loose black Lab shamelessly scrounging at another table.
> 
> I thought the usual stuff; what a badly behaved dog. What inconsiderate owners to allow that. Should have their dog on a lead, not wandering about pestering people…..
> Looks just like my dog.
> 
> I was holding the chewed off end of a lead.


Sorry but hahaha


----------



## Oof

Jason25 said:


> View attachment 490059
> View attachment 490061
> 
> 
> Enjoying the nice weather today


I always love your photos- best facial expressions ever


----------



## 1507601

Tried out our new long lead. Zhia had a great time, only downside is she has hurt her paw


----------



## Arny

Comfy grass on the other side nah I'll just lie on this jagged slate.


----------



## Oof

Lucy2020 said:


> Tried out our new long lead. Zhia had a great time, only downside is she has hurt her paw


Aww the look on her face when you said "do you want a treat" and it registered with her!

Get well soon Zhia (then you can go out on more adventures )


----------



## Lurcherlad

Looks like she had fun @Lucy2020 (and you a workout! ).

Shame she hurt her paw 

Having been on one leg myself this week, it's quite a surprise how much strain it put onto my good leg. Even standing still on the one leg, instead of two was more tiring.


----------



## Beth78

Just off to the emergency vest. Whisp has eaten a raisin bar that my dad stupidly left on the floof. Whish us luck.


----------



## Boxer123

Beth78 said:


> Just off to the emergency vest. Whisp has eaten a raisin bar that my dad stupidly left on the floof. Whish us luck.


Oh Whisp I hope all is ok.


----------



## Boxer123

Sox has enjoyed the sun today…


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Beth78 said:


> Just off to the emergency vest. Whisp has eaten a raisin bar that my dad stupidly left on the floof. Whish us luck.


I hope she's ok. Good luck.


----------



## Sarah H

Boxer123 said:


> Just shake your head and say 'that's not my dog'.


That's my strategy. Just hide the lead in your pocket and walk swiftly on by whistling nonchalantly....:Hilarious



Beth78 said:


> Just off to the emergency vest. Whisp has eaten a raisin bar that my dad stupidly left on the floof. Whish us luck.


Oh Whisp. A nice induced vomiting and you'll be fine I'm sure.


----------



## Beth78

Thanks. She's been sick at the vets so we were sent home with some charcoal.
Got a good telling off for feeding her a raw chicken wing. The vet said raw meat is a terrible idea to feed a dog because of salmonella risk.
But she's fine anyway. My Dad is the one in the dog house for leaving raisins around


----------



## Boxer123

Beth78 said:


> Thanks. She's been sick at the vets so we were sent home with some charcoal.
> Got a good telling off for feeding her a raw chicken wing. The vet said raw meat is a terrible idea to feed a dog because of salmonella risk.
> But she's fine anyway. My Dad is the one in the dog house for leaving raisins around


Good news she's ok. Been feeding sox raw since he was a pupper and neither of us have had Salmonella.


----------



## Beth78

Boxer123 said:


> Good news she's ok. Been feeding sox raw since he was a pupper and neither of us have had Salmonella.


Neither have we, she said it puts the dog at risk of constipation as well, whisp hasn't ever had that either. Don't know if I should throw the rest of her chicken wings away or not.


----------



## Boxer123

Beth78 said:


> Neither have we, she said it puts the dog at risk of constipation as well, whisp hasn't ever had that either. Don't know if I should throw the rest of her chicken wings away or not.


If she's happy and healthy I wouldn't I've heard of a few vets who don't like raw I think it's personal preference. My vet loves raw and says the bones are why sox teeth are so clean.

Sox is 8 now and always been quite healthy. He has more of a mix now; some kibble, some raw, some leftovers.


----------



## O2.0

Beth78 said:


> Neither have we, she said it puts the dog at risk of constipation as well, whisp hasn't ever had that either. Don't know if I should throw the rest of her chicken wings away or not.


Not. 
Too much bone will give them constipation but if she's not had any issues I wouldn't worry about it. 
Raw chicken wings are great for cleaning teeth I've fed them for years. 
Glad she's okay!

If you think it might happen again - with the raisins, might be worth asking your vet how to induce vomiting. I've had to do it a few times over the years and can save you time. You can still go to the vet, but the sooner you get stuff like raisins out the better.


----------



## O2.0

I'm supposed to be videoing for the tricks training thread but ended up doing a recall video instead. Got some good recall clips and couldn't let them go to waste 

I think it sounds like I'm saying "shitting" instead of "shooting" but the fam assures me it doesn't :Bag


----------



## 1507601

@Beth78 Glad Whisp is okay, it must have been quite worrying. 
Seems very unfair for the vet to have a go about the chicken wings, it's not like you took her in with salmonella... I'm sure she's fine to keep having them if she's never had a problem.


----------



## LittleFox

Soph x said:


> They walked her through a field and there was people having a picnic. Before they could even call Goose's name to put her on the lead, she made a bee line for this picnic, stole a ham sandwich from them and ran off.


Don't feel too bad. My dog stole a slice of pizza from a child at an agility picnic 

Woke up feeling awful, dragged myself out of bed and let the dogs out. Got their food ready - they eat off slow feeder mats - Kenzie's is red and Ellie's is green. Gave them their food, opened some curtains, and then wondered why Kenzie was taking so long to finish her food. Turns out she was having a great time eating all the food off the GREEN mat, and Elliot was hoovering up a few pieces of feather food on the RED mat :Banghead


----------



## Teddy-dog

@Beth78 glad whisp is ok. I wouldn't worry about the chicken wings if she has been fine so far! There's always a risk with raw food!


----------



## DanWalkersmum

DanWalkersmum said:


> I hope she's ok. Good luck.


Good to hear she's ok I bet you're glad that's over!


----------



## 1507601

Well... Zhia's paw seems to be getting better (I think she got jabbed by a thorn or something), but I've found a lump on her leg that I thought had gone. I remembered it as being on the other side of her leg. It has the same black bits that she has around her nipples... And it's nipple sized. Will book her appointment tomorrow.


----------



## Emlar

Those stories had me laughing! Touch wood...Rufus hasn't done anything quite that naughty yet.


----------



## StormyThai

Beth78 said:


> Got a good telling off for feeding her a raw chicken wing


What a douche!
Honestly if you practice good food hygiene then the risks are so low it isn't worth mentioning...just remember that vets aren't nutritionists (unless they have specialised) so just smile and wave


----------



## PawsOnMe

Got Izzy a new bubble machine and a padding pool ready for the warmer weather, not the nicest weather today but tried them both out and Izzy had a blast.


----------



## Beth78

PawsOnMe said:


> Got Izzy a new bubble machine and a padding pool ready for the warmer weather, not the nicest weather today but tried them both out and Izzy had a blast.
> View attachment 490113
> 
> View attachment 490115


Luck girl, fun times ahead this summer then.
Whisp is terrified of bubbles for some reason


----------



## PawsOnMe

Beth78 said:


> Luck girl, fun times ahead this summer then.
> Whisp is terrified of bubbles for some reason


Aw bless her!


----------



## Kaily

Alfie is obsessed by bubbles, so much so I have had to stop him having them now. He leaps up for them like a lunatic and I fear he will injure himself. Dasiy doesn't get it at all and shows no interest whatsoever.


----------



## Beth78

Miss bendy nose.


----------



## catz4m8z

OMG Adam and Hannah just 'caught' a rat in the garden! I say 'caught' coz it was obviously injured or sick which is the only way they have ever caught anything!
Poor thing just sat there whilst they half heartedly jiggled it about.... I shoved it in a flowerpot and chucked it over the back fence where it can take its chances.
I mean Ive had pet rats before, but not loose in the garden thanks!:Wideyed


----------



## Soph x

Goose patiently waiting for her bit of watermelon this evening, showing off her goofy teeth! :Beaver


----------



## Beth78

Soph x said:


> Goose patiently waiting for her bit of watermelon this evening, showing off her goofy teeth! :Beaver


That's so sweet, I've never thought of feeding Whisp watermelon.


----------



## Soph x

Beth78 said:


> That's so sweet, I've never thought of feeding Whisp watermelon.


Should see if Whisp likes it!

Have to be careful with the seeds though as they can cause blockages, so make sure you take them out. But other than that, watermelons are great for dogs 

I usually cut them into wedges, eat the majority of the wedge and then let Goose nibble along what's left at the end and then bin the rind.

Makes a great sound when they eat it too.


----------



## Oof

@Lucy2020 - I have a bit of a weird question for you as an owner of a tri-pawed (is that the right term?) dog. My daughter asked me whether dogs with three legs can tell that they're different from dogs' with four. Has Zhia ever met any 4 legged dogs and acted in a way that made you think she has noticed a difference? Sorry for the bat$hit question lol, my kid asks these questions and I want to know just as much as she does.

I'm feeling really disappointed in myself. I just messed up on a walk and it could've gone horrifically wrong. Had Finn on his long line. My daughter and her friends are playing out, and Finn goes over to say hi - I have no problem with this, he's met the kids they have a dog etc. Anyway, there's a bike lying on the floor and the line gets wrapped around it. I loosen up some of the line and before my brain has even caught up, Finn has bounded over to another kid and jumped up him. Finns' paws literally on the kids shoulders, slobbering over his face, and obviously I KNOW this is not acceptable, and if it was a kid that was frightened of dogs, or if Finn was behaving any other way except silly/excited it could've been catastrophic. DH was out with me and told me it was really bad too. I feel Really annoyed and wnated to rant to people that may understand  :Banghead


----------



## Teddy-dog

Fun in the the bluebells today


----------



## Soph x

Oof said:


> @Lucy2020 -
> I'm feeling really disappointed in myself. I just messed up on a walk and it could've gone horrifically wrong. Had Finn on his long line. My daughter and her friends are playing out, and Finn goes over to say hi - I have no problem with this, he's met the kids they have a dog etc. Anyway, there's a bike lying on the floor and the line gets wrapped around it. I loosen up some of the line and before my brain has even caught up, Finn has bounded over to another kid and jumped up him. Finns' paws literally on the kids shoulders, slobbering over his face, and obviously I KNOW this is not acceptable, and if it was a kid that was frightened of dogs, or if Finn was behaving any other way except silly/excited it could've been catastrophic. DH was out with me and told me it was really bad too. I feel Really annoyed and wnated to rant to people that may understand  :Banghead


Don't be disappointed in yourself at all! No matter how many years experience you have with dogs, everyday is always a learning curve, and bet you'll never do it again. Make sure you don't beat yourself up too much about it.

We all make mistakes with the way we handle our dogs ❤


----------



## Oof

Soph x said:


> Don't be disappointed in yourself at all! No matter how many years experience you have with dogs, everyday is always a learning curve, and bet you'll never do it again. Make sure you don't beat yourself up too much about it.
> 
> We all make mistakes with the way we handle our dogs ❤


Has yours ever done that ?
I RUMINATE lol. i don't see it as a little mistake, he could've bitten the kid on the face, knocked him over.... but you're right, I'll never do it again. I think i need to practice reeling in the line quickly


----------



## O2.0

Oof said:


> Anyway, there's a bike lying on the floor and the line gets wrapped around it. I loosen up some of the line and before my brain has even caught up, Finn has bounded over to another kid and jumped up him.


I thought that was going to be a totally different outcome with the line getting wrapped up in the bike. I was picturing Finn bolting with a scary bike "chasing" him.

Would Finn have recalled or simply waited if you had asked him to?


----------



## Boxer123

Was the child ok @Oof i know it's a horrible feeling near misses but you do learn from them.


----------



## Oof

O2.0 said:


> I thought that was going to be a totally different outcome with the line getting wrapped up in the bike. I was picturing Finn bolting with a scary bike "chasing" him.
> 
> Would Finn have recalled or simply waited if you had asked him to?


haha plot twist there! That would've been a whole different nightmare.
Yeah, I feel 80% confident he would've done either. I didn't even see the other kid walking towards us and I don't know what I was thinking (nothing apparently). I stayed relaxed the entire time though, so that's something at least


----------



## Mojo83

Oof said:


> Has yours ever done that ?
> I RUMINATE lol. i don't see it as a little mistake, he could've bitten the kid on the face, knocked him over.... but you're right, I'll never do it again. I think i need to practice reeling in the line quickly


He could have but he DIDN'T. We're only human and we all make mistakes. The things is you know what could have happened and you care enough to be upset-so many people wouldn't have even cared. You're going to learn from it that's what counts now. Try not to beat yourself up about it (I know thats hard). 
Long lines are a bugger to get the hang of too!
I'm sorry you had a bad walk x


----------



## Oof

Boxer123 said:


> Was the child ok @Oof i know it's a horrible feeling near misses but you do learn from them.


He just stood there and let Finn slobber on his face and said "Good job I like dogs" (!). He was fine. He's the younger brother of my kids' friend, he has a dog, and I did check multiple times he was alright. 
Feel pretty crappy tbh, dogs jumping up kids is the basics and I blew it


----------



## Boxer123

Oof said:


> He just stood there and let Finn slobber on his face and said "Good job I like dogs" (!). He was fine. He's the younger brother of my kids' friend, he has a dog, and I did check multiple times he was alright.
> Feel pretty crappy tbh, dogs jumping up kids is the basics and I blew it


Would have been a good opportunity to say, 'it's ok he's friendly'  but seriously it won't happen again whenever Loki does something stupid or dangerous it goes into my bank of Loki and I am on the ball the next time.


----------



## Oof

Mojo83 said:


> He could have but he DIDN'T. We're only human and we all make mistakes. The things is you know what could have happened and you care enough to be upset-so many people wouldn't have even cared. You're going to learn from it that's what counts now. Try not to beat yourself up about it (I know thats hard).
> Long lines are a bugger to get the hang of too!
> I'm sorry you had a bad walk x


I'll DEFINITELY learn from it.


----------



## Oof

Boxer123 said:


> Would have been a good opportunity to say, 'it's ok he's friendly'  but seriously it won't happen again whenever Loki does something stupid or dangerous it goes into my bank of Loki and I am on the ball the next time.


"It's ok he's friendly and he LOVES kids *35kg dog jumps on childs shoulders*" :Bag

(I'm taking it seriously but humour is my coping mechanism)

At least I know the family I guess


----------



## Teddy-dog

@Oof try not to beat yourself up too much! Mistakes do happen, nothing bad actually happened, the kid didn't mind, and you'll learn from it and it won't happen again 
We all make mistakes!


----------



## Lurcherlad

Oof said:


> He just stood there and let Finn slobber on his face and said "Good job I like dogs" (!). He was fine. He's the younger brother of my kids' friend, he has a dog, and I did check multiple times he was alright.
> Feel pretty crappy tbh, dogs jumping up kids is the basics and I blew it


Luckily, nothing bad happened … we are human and make mistakes so try not to beat yourself up too much. Just learn from it.

I never got the hang of a long line … just got tangled and couldn't reel it in fast enough.

I used a 5m flexi tape and perfected the art of reeling that in with 3 full sweeps up and down with my arm, in an "emergency" situation whilst closing the gap between Jack and I … either him recalling or me going to him … or both.

Probably took a couple of seconds.


----------



## Soph x

Oof said:


> Has yours ever done that ?
> I RUMINATE lol. i don't see it as a little mistake, he could've bitten the kid on the face, knocked him over.... but you're right, I'll never do it again. I think i need to practice reeling in the line quickly


You say he could've done it, but he DIDNT. That's something positive out of it! That in a moment like that your dog chose to smother a kid with kisses.

I can't say Goose has ever done it, but that's only down to the fact I don't let her near children at all as she's a highly reactive dog. But I put her in the back garden for her night time business once and didn't realise a delivery man had left the side gate open during the day. 
5 mins later I go to bring her in.
Not in the back garden.
See the open gate.
Sprint through the house to the front without putting shoes on.
See Goose stood in the grass in the front garden having a wee.
She's got anxiety and won't go any further as she's too scared, but she's a reactive dog. If someone had walked passed and tried to grab her to put her back in the garden, it could've gone so badly and it would've been my fault. Ever since, I ALWAYS check the gate is shut.

It was a mistake which was learnt from and like I said before, maybe she COULD'VE bit someone, but she didn't. She just did her business then came to bed!

Please don't best yourself up too much about it. If anything, kid should be happy it got kisses


----------



## 1507601

Oof said:


> @Lucy2020 - I have a bit of a weird question for you as an owner of a tri-pawed (is that the right term?) dog. My daughter asked me whether dogs with three legs can tell that they're different from dogs' with four. Has Zhia ever met any 4 legged dogs and acted in a way that made you think she has noticed a difference? Sorry for the bat$hit question lol, my kid asks these questions and I want to know just as much as she does.


Haha, that's fine. 
They do know. I mean, to an extent it's probably going to depend on how long they've been tripawed (and yeah, that's the right term, or tripawd, or tripod, or just three legged I guess) - Doughall, a tripawed I fostered back in December had his leg amputated as a young puppy and was very physically able, but his old owner said he thought his reactiveness when out walking was due to it. Zhia was two or three when she lost her leg, so it has been a massive change for her. She is extremely cautious about where she walks and how and there are things she just won't attempt. I have, on occasion, seen her briefly 'try' to use her missing leg. She gets on better with dogs her own size or smaller; she absolutely will not play with my in-laws dog who is about 10kg heavier and a lab, even though they're fairly friendly now. On the other hand, she played (pretty roughly!) with Doughall when he was here. Whether that was because he's also tripawed or simply that he's around the same weight I don't know.


----------



## margy

Tilly goes home on Thursday am going to miss her, she's been no trouble and kept me fit with all the walks . She hasn't touched any of my granddaughters toys as has a toddler in her family so is used to young children, in fact played with my grandaughter when she visited, it was lovely to teach my grandaughter to be kind to her, which she was as they have cats but Tilly engaged and played. It's such a pleasure to watch dogs and children interact Hope it's not too long beforewe have her again.


----------



## Oof

Teddy-dog said:


> @Oof try not to beat yourself up too much! Mistakes do happen, nothing bad actually happened, the kid didn't mind, and you'll learn from it and it won't happen again
> We all make mistakes!


Thanks, I'll get over myself now lol.



Lurcherlad said:


> Luckily, nothing bad happened … we are human and make mistakes so try not to beat yourself up too much. Just learn from it.
> 
> I never got the hang of a long line … just got tangled and couldn't reel it in fast enough.
> 
> I used a 5m flexi tape and perfected the art of reeling that in with 3 full sweeps up and down with my arm, in an "emergency" situation whilst closing the gap between Jack and I … either him recalling or me going to him … or both.
> 
> Probably took a couple of seconds.


I googled flexi tape and retractable leads come up - are they the same thing? your description doesn't sound like it'd fit with a retractable lead, but this might be a stupid question. I'm sure someone on another thread suggested watching videos of how sailors handle rope as itd help with long lines? 


Soph x said:


> You say he could've done it, but he DIDNT. That's something positive out of it! That in a moment like that your dog chose to smother a kid with kisses.
> 
> I can't say Goose has ever done it, but that's only down to the fact I don't let her near children at all as she's a highly reactive dog. But I put her in the back garden for her night time business once and didn't realise a delivery man had left the side gate open during the day.
> 5 mins later I go to bring her in.
> Not in the back garden.
> See the open gate.
> Sprint through the house to the front without putting shoes on.
> See Goose stood in the grass in the front garden having a wee.
> She's got anxiety and won't go any further as she's too scared, but she's a reactive dog. If someone had walked passed and tried to grab her to put her back in the garden, it could've gone so badly and it would've been my fault. Ever since, I ALWAYS check the gate is shut.
> 
> It was a mistake which was learnt from and like I said before, maybe she COULD'VE bit someone, but she didn't. She just did her business then came to bed!
> 
> Please don't best yourself up too much about it. If anything, kid should be happy it got kisses


At least I know he likes kids - glad I finally tested that out tonight...

(Im joking).

Omg that was lucky then! Amazing she didn't scarper and that you noticed soon after. Haha Finn doesn't even lick me that much. The kid's behaviour was (fortunately) brilliant. Just stood there like 



Lucy2020 said:


> Haha, that's fine.
> They do know. I mean, to an extent it's probably going to depend on how long they've been tripawed (and yeah, that's the right term, or tripawd, or tripod, or just three legged I guess) - Doughall, a tripawed I fostered back in December had his leg amputated as a young puppy and was very physically able, but his old owner said he thought his reactiveness when out walking was due to it. Zhia was two or three when she lost her leg, so it has been a massive change for her. She is extremely cautious about where she walks and how and there are things she just won't attempt. I have, on occasion, seen her briefly 'try' to use her missing leg. She gets on better with dogs her own size or smaller; she absolutely will not play with my in-laws dog who is about 10kg heavier and a lab, even though they're fairly friendly now. On the other hand, she played (pretty roughly!) with Doughall when he was here. Whether that was because he's also tripawed or simply that he's around the same weight I don't know.


Thanks for answering. She asked me in the car after seeing a hop-a-long husky. I've let her know! I don't know anything about what it's like living with a tripawd dog so I always look out for your comments.


----------



## Lurcherlad

A genuine Flexi branded one … not a cheap copy.

Yes @Oof … one like this… 5m. It is suitable for a dog up to 50k apparently (Jack was 24k). It did feel heavy in the hand at first, but I soon got used to it. You can get longer but they will be heavier… and hi viz,

I looked after it, kept it clean and extended until dry before putting it away.

The tape is much better than a cord in my view. Stronger, but also less likely to tangle or injure although I suggest wearing a glove until you have got the hang of using the retract mechanism as it's a reflex to grab it at first … I found … ouch! 

I got pretty expert with it and Jack learned it's parameters quickly too, even managing safe zoomies on it when he got the wind under his tail 

Obviously, as with any retractable leash, don't rely on the lock near roads etc.

Jack couldn't be let off safely in open areas, so it was a godsend and used correctly was a useful tool.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Woody found the best prize this morning, only better prize was smelly tripe.

He had to go back on lead for the rest of his walk so I could make sure it didn't get chewed.

Think it must be a fox.


----------



## DanWalkersmum

margy said:


> Tilly goes home on Thursday am going to miss her, she's been no trouble and kept me fit with all the walks . She hasn't touched any of my granddaughters toys as has a toddler in her family so is used to young children, in fact played with my grandaughter when she visited, it was lovely to teach my grandaughter to be kind to her, which she was as they have cats but Tilly engaged and played. It's such a pleasure to watch dogs and children interact Hope it's not too long beforewe have her again.
> View attachment 490279


She sounds like the perfect dog for you Shame she has to go back.


----------



## Boxer123

What a find Woody !


----------



## Kozmos53

"Looking after 600 dogs in Ukraine"
sky news .. 2:26 min .. vid.




~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## rona

MissKittyKat said:


> Woody found the best prize this morning, only better prize was smelly tripe.
> 
> He had to go back on lead for the rest of his walk so I could make sure it didn't get chewed.
> 
> Think it must be a fox.
> 
> View attachment 490291
> View attachment 490293


Looks like a Sheep bone


----------



## PawsOnMe

My mum found a border collie on her way home from work a few hours ago, the dog followed her home with a bit of encouragement and we've managed to find her owner and she's just been to collect her now. She made herself at home whilst she was here, such a friendly lovely dog, once she found the toy box she was in her element.


----------



## Oof

Lurcherlad said:


> View attachment 490287
> 
> 
> A genuine Flexi branded one … not a cheap copy.
> 
> Yes @Oof … one like this… 5m. It is suitable for a dog up to 50k apparently (Jack was 24k). It did feel heavy in the hand at first, but I soon got used to it. You can get longer but they will be heavier… and hi viz,
> 
> I looked after it, kept it clean and extended until dry before putting it away.
> 
> The tape is much better than a cord in my view. Stronger, but also less likely to tangle or injure although I suggest wearing a glove until you have got the hang of using the retract mechanism as it's a reflex to grab it at first … I found … ouch!
> 
> I got pretty expert with it and Jack learned it's parameters quickly too, even managing safe zoomies on it when he got the wind under his tail
> 
> Obviously, as with any retractable leash, don't rely on the lock near roads etc.
> 
> Jack couldn't be let off safely in open areas, so it was a godsend and used correctly was a useful tool.


I didn't know they did tape so I was thoroughly confused. I'll look at that. Thank you. I've been injured on the wire ones so tbh I've never been a fan, but if its tape it sounds less dangerous.


----------



## StormyThai

Decided to join in... have a Millie practicing her indication (small piece of Kong under her nose) outside a playground full of screaming happy children.


----------



## Soph x

Gave Goose a bath the other day as her frito feet were getting a bit _too much_ even for my liking.

Got her out the bath and noticed her freckles have come back out with the weather getting nicer again!

Anyone else's dog have freckles, and do they come and go with the weather?


----------



## MissKittyKat

rona said:


> Looks like a Sheep bone


Perhaps the fox who lives in the field had been roaming then, killed a sheep and brought it back for the cubs?

The nearest sheep are half a mile away, it was found in a wheat field.


----------



## margy

My JRT Belle also got freckles on her body in the summer. We had to watch her in the sun because she would lie in the heat and pant rather than move. I often chased her indoors.


----------



## Boxer123

PawsOnMe said:


> My mum found a border collie on her way home from work a few hours ago, the dog followed her home with a bit of encouragement and we've managed to find her owner and she's just been to collect her now. She made herself at home whilst she was here, such a friendly lovely dog, once she found the toy box she was in her element.
> View attachment 490311
> 
> View attachment 490309


She looks lovely I bet her owner was relieved.


----------



## lullabydream

Soph x said:


> Gave Goose a bath the other day as her frito feet were getting a bit _too much_ even for my liking.
> 
> Got her out the bath and noticed her freckles have come back out with the weather getting nicer again!
> 
> Anyone else's dog have freckles, and do they come and go with the weather?


Yes my Maisie has freckles/spots that come out in warm weather! I tell her every year not to sunbathe!


----------



## 1507601

Soph x said:


> Gave Goose a bath the other day as her frito feet were getting a bit _too much_ even for my liking.
> 
> Got her out the bath and noticed her freckles have come back out with the weather getting nicer again!
> 
> Anyone else's dog have freckles, and do they come and go with the weather?


Yes! I thought Zhia was looking a bit more speckled recently, I'd never considered that they're freckles.


----------



## PawsOnMe

Boxer123 said:


> She looks lovely I bet her owner was relieved.


Yeah definitely 

Jasper has freckles on his nose that start to come out this time of year. My ferret boy Ozzy used to get a freckley nose too in the summer, you can see them in this photo 








Naughty spots!!


----------



## Soph x

lullabydream said:


> Yes my Maisie has freckles/spots that come out in warm weather! I tell her every year not to sunbathe!





Lucy2020 said:


> Yes! I thought Zhia was looking a bit more speckled recently, I'd never considered that they're freckles.





PawsOnMe said:


> Jasper has freckles on his nose that start to come out this time of year. My ferret boy Ozzy used to get a freckley nose too in the summer, you can see them in this photo
> View attachment 490359
> 
> Naughty spots!!


Good to know my Goose isn't the only one who gets extra spotty when the sun comes out!

Think the freckles are absolutely adorable!

Loving the freckles on the lil ferret snoot ❤


----------



## rona

MissKittyKat said:


> Perhaps the fox who lives in the field had been roaming then, killed a sheep and brought it back for the cubs?
> 
> The nearest sheep are half a mile away, it was found in a wheat field.


Someones Sunday lunch. that's an awfully straight break/cut!


----------



## PawsOnMe

Getting ready to take Jasper to the vets for his dental op, I'm so nervous. My heart is pounding, wish I could fast forward today until he's back home with me.


----------



## O2.0

PawsOnMe said:


> Getting ready to take Jasper to the vets for his dental op, I'm so nervous. My heart is pounding, wish I could fast forward today until he's back home with me.


He'll be fine, and you'll get a mopey, cuddly boy back soon


----------



## PawsOnMe

O2.0 said:


> He'll be fine, and you'll get a mopey, cuddly boy back soon


I'm sure I will. Vet has just rung to say shes got him knocked out and the teeth are all very solid and healthy looking and it looks like he doesn't have broken teeth like the other vet thought but they've naturally ground down from chewing so she doesnt recommend taking any of them out. So shes just going to do a scale and polish on him and I've asked her to trim his nails whilst he's under as it saves me a job.


----------



## Soph x

PawsOnMe said:


> I'm sure I will. Vet has just rung to say shes got him knocked out and the teeth are all very solid and healthy looking and it looks like he doesn't have broken teeth like the other vet thought but they've naturally ground down from chewing so she doesnt recommend taking any of them out. So shes just going to do a scale and polish on him and I've asked her to trim his nails whilst he's under as it saves me a job.


So glad he's okay! ❤


----------



## PawsOnMe

He's back home :Happy hes a bit sore and keeps letting out the odd winge but he's having plenty of cuddles and fuss.


----------



## Boxer123

PawsOnMe said:


> He's back home :Happy hes a bit sore and keeps letting out the odd winge but he's having plenty of cuddles and fuss.


That's good it's so nice to have them home.


----------



## Oof

More long line practice with F today


----------



## Beth78

Oof said:


> More long line practice with F today
> View attachment 490545


Ouch that must hurt, I got rope burn when whisp took off after a deer once and that hurt alot. I've been told by someone on here to use gloves.


----------



## Boxer123

Oof said:


> More long line practice with F today
> View attachment 490545


I use julius K9 waxy long leads far better and I feel I have more control.


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Oof said:


> More long line practice with F today
> View attachment 490545


OUCH! :Inpain:Nurse that looks painful.


----------



## PawsOnMe

Oof said:


> More long line practice with F today
> View attachment 490545


Ouch!! That looks so sore!


----------



## O2.0

Oof said:


> More long line practice with F today
> View attachment 490545


Damn!! What happened?


----------



## Mojo83

Oof said:


> More long line practice with F today
> View attachment 490545


Oh that makes my eyes water! I hope you're OK


----------



## Rosie64

Ooh @Oof that looks really sore , how did you end up with that ?


----------



## Lurcherlad

Oof said:


> More long line practice with F today
> View attachment 490545


Gloves!


----------



## Rafa

Oof said:


> More long line practice with F today
> View attachment 490545


How on earth did that happen?

I love long lines - a Godsend with Rudi.


----------



## 1507601

Oof said:


> More long line practice with F today
> View attachment 490545


_Ouch!_

Zhia has hurt her back leg. It could have happened in the field at the same time she hurt her paw, but I think it was the day after. We went just down the road to the post box and she decided to walk over a grate in the road, which she got her back leg kind of stuck in briefly. No walks for a few days...


----------



## Oof

Boxer123 said:


> I use julius K9 waxy long leads far better and I feel I have more control.


I think i need a day to go around shops and look at equipment. Never heard of waxy long leads.



O2.0 said:


> Damn!! What happened?


A bike happened! Guy came out of a blind spot and i didn't have time to get out the way so I reeled finn in. Finn was fine with him approaching and being next to us - the guy stopped his bike to give him a fuss...then finn tried to follow.


Rosie64 said:


> Ooh @Oof that looks really sore , how did you end up with that ?


Rope burn! I was using a long line and I'm not handy enough with it yet.


Lurcherlad said:


> Gloves!


:Bag


Rafa said:


> How on earth did that happen?
> 
> I love long lines - a Godsend with Rudi.


I am very inexperienced with them and I think I need to start over in training. Me, not the dog :Bag


----------



## Arny

Tilly's new wig (she needs one with the amount of hair she's losing)


----------



## Canine K9

Really pleased with Bailey today. Took him on the train to Man Piccadilly and then to Marsden. All four trains were BUSY, especially the one coming home from Piccadilly with people literally pushing and shoving to get on! But he behaved really well- settled nicely on the train, navigated around Piccadilly well and accepted strangers coming up to touch him. He's difficult in other respects (mostly around other dogs) but I can't fault his travelling!


----------



## Oof

Canine K9 said:


> Really pleased with Bailey today. Took him on the train to Man Piccadilly and then to Marsden. All four trains were BUSY, especially the one coming home from Piccadilly with people literally pushing and shoving to get on! But he behaved really well- settled nicely on the train, navigated around Piccadilly well and accepted strangers coming up to touch him. He's difficult in other respects (mostly around other dogs) but I can't fault his travelling!


Very impressive! Do dogs get travel sick on trains?


----------



## Canine K9

Oof said:


> Very impressive! Do dogs get travel sick on trains?


Thanks! They can do. But the more you do it, the more they get used to it! Bailey does have a tendency to be travel sick but has never been sick on a train (thank goodness!) I started off just going one stop on the train and then slowly building up which probably helped.

The worst part about trains and dogs is how busy the trains get! Really easy for dogs to get stood on and not a lot of room. I've no idea how people with large or multiple dogs manage trains!


----------



## Oof

Canine K9 said:


> Thanks! They can do. But the more you do it, the more they get used to it! Bailey does have a tendency to be travel sick but has never been sick on a train (thank goodness!) I started off just going one stop on the train and then slowly building up which probably helped.
> 
> The worst part about trains and dogs is how busy the trains get! Really easy for dogs to get stood on and not a lot of room. I've no idea how people with large or multiple dogs manage trains!


I spoke to an Akita owner at Crufts, and she had travelled from Liverpool on a train with TWO akitas 
I'm sure I read about a design for a train with a designated dog area that looked good.


----------



## Canine K9

Oof said:


> I spoke to an Akita owner at Crufts, and she had travelled from Liverpool on a train with TWO akitas
> I'm sure I read about a design for a train with a designated dog area that looked good.


Wow! She must be a pro!  I will admit that on long distance trains that I know will be busy I often buy him his own seat (a child one) so I can guarantee there will be room for him! But obviously, on a short distance train that's not really possible.


----------



## Sarah H

Had an (almost) perfect walk with Bronte this afternoon. He was off lead most of the time, checked in, didn't go far, said some excited but nice hellos to dogs when he was on lead. I always try to put his lead on when I spot dogs as he will just leg it over to say Hi and it encourages calm and appropriate greetings, plus he's a teenage lout who is bigger than he thinks he is, and probably a bit intimidating too! 









The one blip was right at the end, just as I was thinking about putting him back on lead he legged it round a corner and decided to join a family and their spaniel for a walk in the opposite direction  He did come back (obviously lol) but I had to stomp half way over before he deigned to trot back, and past, me. He then ignored me when I called him over, and he knew I was irritated with him as I stomped over to where is was standing looking sheepish. He'd been soooo good up till that point, I shouldn't get annoyed but it's hard after we'd had such a nice walk to end it on a negative! 
Anyway he forgave me for being a grump and after he'd had a snooze we had a nice training and play session.


----------



## Mojo83

Oof said:


> I think i need a day to go around shops and look at equipment. Never heard of waxy long leads.


I've been looking at this one on zoo plus
Think it's something similar to the one @Boxer123 mentioned
https://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/dogs...product_id=600249.0&utm_campaign=nc_prod_cart


----------



## Beth78

Snooze hound has had a busy, tiring day.


----------



## LittleFox

Canine K9 said:


> Really pleased with Bailey today. Took him on the train to Man Piccadilly and then to Marsden. All four trains were BUSY, especially the one coming home from Piccadilly with people literally pushing and shoving to get on! But he behaved really well- settled nicely on the train, navigated around Piccadilly well and accepted strangers coming up to touch him. He's difficult in other respects (mostly around other dogs) but I can't fault his travelling!


Good job Bailey!

I was having a conversation with Kenzie the other day  and I was reminding her of when she was a teeny baby (and we lived in the UK) we used to take the train to puppy class. To get there we had to take two trains, and the second one was surely the oldest train ever - a tiny rickety old thing with doors you had to open and close yourself! She was an excellent train-dog but I don't think Elliot would be!


----------



## Mojo83

Beth78 said:


> Snooze hound has had a busy, tiring day.
> View attachment 490745


The little teef! :Shamefullyembarrased


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Beth78 said:


> Snooze hound has had a busy, tiring day.
> View attachment 490745


She has the exact same expression as my OH when he's sleeping in front of the telly


----------



## Canine K9

LittleFox said:


> Good job Bailey!
> 
> I was having a conversation with Kenzie the other day  and I was reminding her of when she was a teeny baby (and we lived in the UK) we used to take the train to puppy class. To get there we had to take two trains, and the second one was surely the oldest train ever - a tiny rickety old thing with doors you had to open and close yourself! She was an excellent train-dog but I don't think Elliot would be!


Well, I'm glad my trains have automatic doors! That sounds stressful  Mind you, it might slow down the people who are determined to push through and shove everyone so they can get a seat 

I also remember you posting about that woman who hated baby Kenzie and asked you to move! I've had people who were clearly unimpressed with a dog being there, but have never been asked to move.


----------



## LittleFox

Canine K9 said:


> Well, I'm glad my trains have automatic doors! That sounds stressful  Mind you, it might slow down the people who are determined to push through and shove everyone so they can get a seat
> 
> I also remember you posting about that woman who hated baby Kenzie and asked you to move! I've had people who were clearly unimpressed with a dog being there, but have never been asked to move.


I can't believe you remember that :Hilarious I mean, how could anyone have a problem with baby Kenzie! :Shifty


----------



## Oof

Sarah H said:


> Had an (almost) perfect walk with Bronte this afternoon. He was off lead most of the time, checked in, didn't go far, said some excited but nice hellos to dogs when he was on lead. I always try to put his lead on when I spot dogs as he will just leg it over to say Hi and it encourages calm and appropriate greetings, plus he's a teenage lout who is bigger than he thinks he is, and probably a bit intimidating too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The one blip was right at the end, just as I was thinking about putting him back on lead he legged it round a corner and decided to join a family and their spaniel for a walk in the opposite direction  He did come back (obviously lol) but I had to stomp half way over before he deigned to trot back, and past, me. He then ignored me when I called him over, and he knew I was irritated with him as I stomped over to where is was standing looking sheepish. He'd been soooo good up till that point, I shouldn't get annoyed but it's hard after we'd had such a nice walk to end it on a negative!
> Anyway he forgave me for being a grump and after he'd had a snooze we had a nice training and play session.


I think that's the first full-body photo of Bronte I've seen. He's a leggy dog!

It sounds like he's doing really well. Do you work with dogs, @Sarah H?


----------



## Canine K9

LittleFox said:


> I can't believe you remember that :Hilarious I mean, how could anyone have a problem with baby Kenzie! :Shifty


I think the perplexity of someone having an issue with baby Kenzie is why it stuck in my mind :Hilarious


----------



## Sarah H

Oof said:


> I think that's the first full-body photo of Bronte I've seen. He's a leggy dog!
> 
> It sounds like he's doing really well. Do you work with dogs, @Sarah H?


He's really good most of the time! I don't think he was ever really taken for proper walks, just let run with her 9 other dogs in a friend's field. I think that's why he just assumes all dogs are for him to run around with too. He's totally friendly and responds well to body language but just _has _to to and say hello. But he's a teenager, we can work on it! He is a bit leggy, he's 10 months old so going through a skinny gangly phase at the moment! Though the photo makes him look very leggy.

Yes I work with dogs in a boarding kennels, volunteer with rescue and do dog training as well.


----------



## Oof

Sarah H said:


> He's really good most of the time! I don't think he was ever really taken for proper walks, just let run with her 9 other dogs in a friend's field. I think that's why he just assumes all dogs are for him to run around with too. He's totally friendly and responds well to body language but just _has _to to and say hello. But he's a teenager, we can work on it! He is a bit leggy, he's 10 months old so going through a skinny gangly phase at the moment! Though the photo makes him look very leggy.
> 
> Yes I work with dogs in a boarding kennels, volunteer with rescue and do dog training as well.


*NINE* DOGS 

he sounds lovely tbh. I wouldn't mind if he galloped over to say hello haha.
Ahhh ok, I thought you did (is it reactive dog training groups?), but I wasn't sure.


----------



## Boxer123

LittleFox said:


> I can't believe you remember that :Hilarious I mean, how could anyone have a problem with baby Kenzie! :Shifty


Someone without a soul I should imagine.


----------



## Boxer123

Well I’ve been up nearly an hour as I had a nightmare I lost Loki and couldn’t get back to sleep.


----------



## ECT

Boxer123 said:


> Well I've been up nearly an hour as I had a nightmare I lost Loki and couldn't get back to sleep.


Nightmares about your dogs are horrible aren't they? Sorry to hear you've had a bad night. 
Thea decided she wanted up at 5. Went out to do her business and has now gone back to sleep on the living room floor! OH is still asleep so it's just me awake in my house.


----------



## Boxer123

ECT said:


> Nightmares about your dogs are horrible aren't they? Sorry to hear you've had a bad night.
> Thea decided she wanted up at 5. Went out to do her business and has now gone back to sleep on the living room floor! OH is still asleep so it's just me awake in my house.


Horrible he bolted down a main road I was folllowing him but lost sight. I've just text my sister with a list of her jobs if I ever lose boxers.


----------



## ECT

Boxer123 said:


> Horrible he bolted down a main road I was folllowing him but lost sight. I've just text my sister with a list of her jobs if I ever lose boxers.


Aw bless you. Must have really shook you up. 
I don't think Loki is daft enough to keep running once you're out of sight. Who else is going to hand feed him home cooked dinners when he feels poorly?!


----------



## Boxer123

ECT said:


> Aw bless you. Must have really shook you up.
> I don't think Loki is daft enough to keep running once you're out of sight. Who else is going to hand feed him home cooked dinners when he feels poorly?!


I don't know judging by his behaviour this morning he might just be that daft  I woke up and he was next to me so we had a cuddle he was like hooman what you doing?


----------



## O2.0

Oof said:


> I am very inexperienced with them and I think I need to start over in training. Me, not the dog :Bag


You're not having good luck with bikes are you? Didn't the kid incident start with trying to avoid a bike too?

I'm not sure how it is in the UK, but in general I don't let the long line be 'long' unless it's an area where it would be appropriate for the dog to be off-leash. Anywhere near bike paths, or sidewalks, I'd keep a short leash and keep Finn closer on a shorter leash.

That said, I do walk Penny in State Parks which are massive wilderness areas and some of the trails we share with mountain bikers who can be a total menace (most are nice though and give you plenty of heads up).


----------



## Soph x

Lil snooze on the table


----------



## Kaily

Oh Alfie


----------



## Boxer123

Kaily said:


> Oh Alfie
> 
> View attachment 490769
> 
> 
> View attachment 490771


He has no regrets


----------



## O2.0

Ugh ticks! 
Penny had one between her toes, and her feet are already tiny! Had to get out the tweezers, a headlamp, and magnifying glasses. Got it though! Good thing she's cooperative!


----------



## Beth78

I hate it when cyclists give you no warning that they are about to overtake me and whisp in the woods, it always makes me jump when they speed past.


----------



## Beth78

O2.0 said:


> Ugh ticks!
> Penny had one between her toes, and her feet are already tiny! Had to get out the tweezers, a headlamp, and magnifying glasses. Got it though! Good thing she's cooperative!


Horrible little blighters. Whisp had one under her eye the other day and she hates her head being touched, it took 1 person holding her head, 1 feeding her liver cake and me with the tick puller.


----------



## Oof

O2.0 said:


> You're not having good luck with bikes are you? Didn't the kid incident start with trying to avoid a bike too?
> 
> I'm not sure how it is in the UK, but in general I don't let the long line be 'long' unless it's an area where it would be appropriate for the dog to be off-leash. Anywhere near bike paths, or sidewalks, I'd keep a short leash and keep Finn closer on a shorter leash.
> 
> That said, I do walk Penny in State Parks which are massive wilderness areas and some of the trails we share with mountain bikers who can be a total menace (most are nice though and give you plenty of heads up).


I'm not having good luck on walks tbh I've had enough of them.
Yeah first bike was one abandoned outside my house, second one I had moved us back so I could swap his leads over and the guy headed towards us because i think he wanted to say hello.
So long-line/llw is total crap right now but I have taught him to take washing in from the line so thats something i guess.


----------



## catz4m8z

Poor Adam...just had an 'ouch' moment. I have a dark voile curtain over my kitchen doorway to keep flies out and Adam came running in from the garden not realiesing I had opened the cupboard door againest it.
It wasnt the 'BONK' that got me...it was the second 'BONK' when he obviously decided to run at the curtain again to double check that it wasnt still totally solid!!LOL:Hilarious
(I shouldnt laugh, poor old man!:Shy).


----------



## Lurcherlad

Beth78 said:


> I hate it when cyclists give you no warning that they are about to overtake me and whisp in the woods, it always makes me jump when they speed past.


A polite "excuse me" would suffice to let you know they are approaching


----------



## PawsOnMe

Got my grandma at my house today, I made a cottage pie and my grandma is quite a messy eater...well I caught her wiping her hands on Jasper! His back is all crusty now with food. So gross :Arghh


----------



## Beth78

PawsOnMe said:


> Got my grandma at my house today, I made a cottage pie and my grandma is quite a messy eater...well I caught her wiping her hands on Jasper! His back is all crusty now with food. So gross :Arghh


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## O2.0

Beth78 said:


> Horrible little blighters. Whisp had one under her eye the other day and she hates her head being touched, it took 1 person holding her head, 1 feeding her liver cake and me with the tick puller.


Eyelids are the worst I think. I've pulled ticks off places no one should have to pull ticks off....

My dogs have all been cooperative about things like tick removal. I don't know if it's a chicken or egg thing, they cooperate because it happens or it's going to happen so they cooperate, but either way, I don't mess around with things like being still to take ticks off. Poor Penny was a little flinchy about it, but it was a very awkward spot and I did have to pull her toes apart to get to the little bugger!


----------



## O2.0

Lurcherlad said:


> A polite "excuse me" would suffice to let you know they are approaching


I rarely run in to road bikers, but mountain bikers are generally awesome about giving you plenty of warning and the first one will say how many more there are behind them. It's all very courteous and I really appreciate it. There's a FB group for the mountain bikers in this general area and they're big on not making a nuisance of themselves. They also do a lot of trail maintenance and clean-up. 
It's almost always the weekend warriors and non-regulars who are jerks


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Kaily said:


> Oh Alfie
> 
> View attachment 490769
> 
> 
> View attachment 490771


 - bathtime!


----------



## DanWalkersmum

PawsOnMe said:


> Got my grandma at my house today, I made a cottage pie and my grandma is quite a messy eater...well I caught her wiping her hands on Jasper! His back is all crusty now with food. So gross :Arghh


----------



## LinznMilly

I'm watching the Platinum Jubilee celebrations, and was quietly minding my own business, humming along to one of the tunes. Looked to my left, and Milly's face was a picture.

Just what do you think you're doing, Hooman, whining in toons like that?









:Hilarious


----------



## Magyarmum

Grisha snoozing using his "baby" as a pillow


----------



## rottiemum

O2.0 said:


> I rarely run in to road bikers, but mountain bikers are generally awesome about giving you plenty of warning and the first one will say how many more there are behind them. It's all very courteous and I really appreciate it. There's a FB group for the mountain bikers in this general area and they're big on not making a nuisance of themselves. They also do a lot of trail maintenance and clean-up.
> It's almost always the weekend warriors and non-regulars who are jerks


Around here I've noticed it's the kids that will give warning/say excuse me, while adults will speed past from any direction like it's the Tour de France with no warning at all.


----------



## Beth78

We've had fun in the sun this morning.

https://youtube.com/shorts/XMFrpLIFwn0?feature=share


----------



## Kaily

Oh the daisy chain looks beautiful.


----------



## amplecrumlin

Kaily said:


> Oh the daisy chain looks beautiful.


I agree - it's gorgeous, isn't it!


----------



## Beth78

Kaily said:


> Oh the daisy chain looks beautiful.


It didn't last long, she did a happy roll around and wrecked it


----------



## PawsOnMe

Loving the daisy chain! At least you got a lovely photo before she rolled around and wrecked it 

I've just been grooming Izzy, she always gets so cuddly after a groom and has just been giving me little kisses, she doesnt lick often but when she does she aims straight for your lips sniffs for ages and then darts her tongue out for a little kiss. She's a delightful little weirdo


----------



## Beth78

PawsOnMe said:


> Loving the daisy chain! At least you got a lovely photo before she rolled around and wrecked it
> 
> I've just been grooming Izzy, she always gets so cuddly after a groom and has just been giving me little kisses, she doesnt lick often but when she does she aims straight for your lips sniffs for ages and then darts her tongue out for a little kiss. She's a delightful little weirdo
> View attachment 490913


Such a sweet face.


----------



## Soph x

Been a busy day for lil Goose!

Out for a run and swim in the morning, then a stroll into town to chill at a café for lunch, some more swimming and then a lil snooze to finish the day off! Even got an octopus toy (not sure this was a good idea as it gets swung round by a tentacle and acts like a weapon).


----------



## margy

The Cinnamon Trust has been in touch about another little dog needing walked. Her elder owner can't do it.She's a poodle cross Bichon. I really want to do it and it's only eleven mins from my house. Because I work shifts I'll have to try to work out when.


----------



## Soph x

Update: the lil snooze wasn't enough, more sleep needed!


----------



## Kaily

Soph x said:


> Update: the lil snooze wasn't enough, more sleep needed!


Great pic!


----------



## Soph x

Kaily said:


> Great pic!


She never usually shuts her mouth completely when she's just relaxing, but it gets worse when she falls asleep. The lil goofy teeth start to come out


----------



## Magyarmum

So proud of my norti Grisha boy!

For nearly a week now there's been a large JCB shovelling "stuff" around in the garden next door. The non stop noise is driving this hooman bean rapidly round the bend. This morning I was sitting under the walnut tree with Gwylim standing next to me trying (unsuccessfully) to find some respite from the awful droning sound. Grisha was busy at the fence staring at an insect when the driver of the JCB decided to move it up the garden and within a couple of feet of where Grisha was standing.

Amazingly, he didn't bat an eyelid at this close encounter, just carried on staring at the insect!


----------



## Rosie64

I have just got back from a little stroll with Shadow , I had a very pleasant surprise while walking her .
I was standing waiting to cross the road onto the little green we go to when a man came round the opposite 
corner onto the green with an off lead Jack Russel .
He saw me waiting with Shadow and ran and put his dog on the lead , so I crossed and thanked him for leashing his dog .
I didn't know this man but he seemed to know me , he said, from a distance "no problem I noticed you have a different adult dog assumed a rescue who may be nervous ".
Usually people round here don't seem to care if their dogs are a nuisance so it was a very nice unexpected surprise for him to be so considerate .


----------



## Kaily

He sleeps ...


----------



## margy

Oh dear I was pipped to the post for walking the little Poodle x Bichon. I responded to the Cinnamon Trust email and just heard today they have enough walkers 
Never mind I still have my Molly fix on a Mon and Tilly is coming on Thurs while her owner goes into the office.


----------



## Soph x

Showing off her dressing gown after another swim today!

Cheeky thing made out she was desperate for a wee, only to sprint to the water the second I let her out!


----------



## Rosie64

I think Shadow is a sun worshipper lol she will lay out in the sun until she is panting so hard she frightens me and I make her come in
there is always shady spots in my garden but will she lay in them NOOO.
So I have ordered her a paddling pool , I don't yet know if she likes the water or not , but am hoping she will , and will use it to cool off .
Do Border Collies generally like the water ?


----------



## O2.0

Someone was back at practice today. I'm going to wean her off chasing feet so I put a few kids in charge of the flirt pole and when they were running strides Penny could chase her flirt pole. Worked well and is totally hilarious, but I had way too many things to watch to be able to video too. I'll try again 'cause it's really cool. 
It was very hot but swamprat is a tropical dog and managed just fine with a few shade breaks and some water. 
Grass must have been nice and cool too


----------



## rona

Rosie64 said:


> Do Border Collies generally like the water ?


Not generally, but once they know the pleasures, they love it.

The art of gentle persuasion may be needed 

Hopefully, if she's never had the pleasure, she's an old dog that can learn something new


----------



## niamh123

Ronnie loves his pool,I hope Shadow enjoys hers.Ronnie is also a sun worshipper I use a cooling vest for Ron for when it's warm I got it from [email protected] you just soak it in cold water it's very lightweight and it does the job


----------



## 1507601

Zhia is only half BC, but she does love the water  Wasn't too keen on an actual paddling pool, I think she sides were too high for her though.


----------



## amplecrumlin

https://fb.watch/d4sa5FAyIY/

Rosie, I hope you can watch this!


----------



## Beth78

Well we had an eventful walk this morning.
We went to the woods and it started off nice and peaceful, then a herd of deer ran across the path seemingly out of nowhere, right in front of us. So whisp instantly went into predator mode and took off after them, pulling me to the floor and the lead out of my hand.
So I quickly stood up and follow my AWOL dog all the while calling her back, it took a while but she did eventually trot out of the tree cover and back to me. 
Somewhere along the line a buckle on her harness got snapped off and she had allsorts of nature stuck in her fur and around her legs 
The rest of the walk was nice and uneventful.


----------



## Arny

Tilly got filthy on a walk  :Hilarious
This is the dirtiest she's ever been because she doesn't do mud or water (and even in winter she seems to be a teflon dog) but today something possessed her to walk through a shallow muddy stream.


----------



## Kaily

Beth78 said:


> Well we had an eventful walk this morning.
> We went to the woods and it started off nice and peaceful, then a herd of deer ran across the path seemingly out of nowhere, right in front of us. So whisp instantly went into predator mode and took off after them, pulling me to the floor and the lead out of my hand.
> So I quickly stood up and follow my AWOL dog all the while calling her back, it took a while but she did eventually trot out of the tree cover and back to me.
> Somewhere along the line a buckle on her harness got snapped off and she had allsorts of nature stuck in her fur and around her legs
> The rest of the walk was nice and uneventful.


I'm glad you and Whisp are ok.

Alfie once lost his jumper chasing deer into the undergrowth.:Arghh


----------



## Boxer123

Beth78 said:


> Well we had an eventful walk this morning.
> We went to the woods and it started off nice and peaceful, then a herd of deer ran across the path seemingly out of nowhere, right in front of us. So whisp instantly went into predator mode and took off after them, pulling me to the floor and the lead out of my hand.
> So I quickly stood up and follow my AWOL dog all the while calling her back, it took a while but she did eventually trot out of the tree cover and back to me.
> Somewhere along the line a buckle on her harness got snapped off and she had allsorts of nature stuck in her fur and around her legs
> The rest of the walk was nice and uneventful.


Oh dear Whisp at least she came back.


----------



## rona

Thunderstorms here last night.............well, lots of noise and flashing,not much rain!
Anyway, Archie came upstairs.....he never ever comes upstairs

Hurt his leg again 

Can't even walk down the garden this morning


----------



## niamh123

Poor Archie I hope he recovers quickly


----------



## Beth78

Kaily said:


> I'm glad you and Whisp are ok.
> 
> Alfie once lost his jumper chasing deer into the undergrowth.:Arghh





Boxer123 said:


> Oh dear Whisp at least she came back.


There are deer everywhere at the moment, they will be having their babies soon I question.

Whisp does have good recall but only with very few distractions.


rona said:


> Thunderstorms here last night.............well, lots of noise and flashing,not much rain!
> Anyway, Archie came upstairs.....he never ever comes upstairs
> 
> Hurt his leg again
> 
> Can't even walk down the garden this morning


Poor boy, must've been scared. I hope his leg has a quick recovery.


----------



## Rosie64

Shadow's pool arrived today , I laid it out on the grass to see how big it was ( could have done with the next size up ) 
I went in doors to answer my phone when I came back out this is what I found










I just hope she is as keen when there is water in it lol


----------



## Teddy-dog

Rosie64 said:


> Shadow's pool arrived today , I laid it out on the grass to see how big it was ( could have done with the next size up )
> I went in doors to answer my phone when I came back out this is what I found
> 
> View attachment 491115
> 
> 
> I just hope she is as keen when there is water in it lol


Ahh well at least she can use it as a bed even if she doesn't like water :Hilarious:Hilarious

lovely to see her so happy and relaxed!


----------



## Beth78

Rosie64 said:


> Shadow's pool arrived today , I laid it out on the grass to see how big it was ( could have done with the next size up )
> I went in doors to answer my phone when I came back out this is what I found
> 
> View attachment 491115
> 
> 
> I just hope she is as keen when there is water in it lol


Oh that is so sweet.


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Rosie64 said:


> Shadow's pool arrived today , I laid it out on the grass to see how big it was ( could have done with the next size up )
> I went in doors to answer my phone when I came back out this is what I found
> 
> View attachment 491115
> 
> 
> I just hope she is as keen when there is water in it lol


AWW she likes it! You can't swap it now


----------



## Soph x

Feel like most the pictures I post of Goose are of her sleeping, but I guess that means I'm tiring her out enough at least? 

Although today has been a tiring day for us both. Thunderstorm last night, and Goose felt she had to curl up in a ball on my shoulder in bed for a couple hours... then spin into an even tighter ball and put her head on mine when the rain was particularly heavy. So not much sleep for either of us!










Didn't stop us going for a walk into town to another cafe for lunch, then back for a swim. Had to stop the swim fairly quick as some geese brought their little babies!










Also, a very strange side note, does anyone else's dog like to watch the toilet flush?


----------



## Beth78

Soph x said:


> Feel like most the pictures I post of Goose are of her sleeping, but I guess that means I'm tiring her out enough at least?
> 
> Although today has been a tiring day for us both. Thunderstorm last night, and Goose felt she had to curl up in a ball on my shoulder in bed for a couple hours... then spin into an even tighter ball and put her head on mine when the rain was particularly heavy. So not much sleep for either of us!
> 
> View attachment 491119
> 
> 
> Didn't stop us going for a walk into town to another cafe for lunch, then back for a swim. Had to stop the swim fairly quick as some geese brought their little babies!
> 
> View attachment 491121
> 
> 
> Also, a very strange side note, does anyone else's dog like to watch the toilet flush?


Aaw no wonder she's tired, I don't think whisp got much sleep either last night. It wasn't the thunder that woke me up it was her wet nose in my eye. She'd somehow opened the stair gate and my bedroom door.


----------



## Soph x

Beth78 said:


> Aaw no wonder she's tired, I don't think whisp got much sleep either last night. It wasn't the thunder that woke me up it was her wet nose in my eye. She'd somehow opened the stair gate and my bedroom door.


They're definitely determined creatures! Hopefully a better night sleep for all tonight ❤


----------



## Boxer123

Soph x said:


> Feel like most the pictures I post of Goose are of her sleeping, but I guess that means I'm tiring her out enough at least?
> 
> Although today has been a tiring day for us both. Thunderstorm last night, and Goose felt she had to curl up in a ball on my shoulder in bed for a couple hours... then spin into an even tighter ball and put her head on mine when the rain was particularly heavy. So not much sleep for either of us!
> 
> View attachment 491119
> 
> 
> Didn't stop us going for a walk into town to another cafe for lunch, then back for a swim. Had to stop the swim fairly quick as some geese brought their little babies!
> 
> View attachment 491121
> 
> 
> Also, a very strange side note, does anyone else's dog like to watch the toilet flush?


She's so gorgeous. We all slept through the storm at boxer HQ. Yes Loki is very interested in toilet.


----------



## Magyarmum

Boxer123 said:


> She's so gorgeous. We all slept through the storm at boxer HQ. Yes Loki is very interested in toilet.


Grisha makes me laugh! He and Gwylim always come into to the loo with me. As soon as he sees the water flushing down the loo Grisha runs out and peers under my bed to see where the water's gone Weird boy!


----------



## Boxer123

Magyarmum said:


> Grisha makes me laugh! He and Gwylim always come into to the loo with me. As soon as he sees the water flushing down the loo Grisha runs out and peers under my bed to see where the water's gone Weird boy!


They like to think they know their way around a plumbing system.


----------



## Boxer123

Terrible walk with Loki this morning. We drove out to a different walk 6am. Only saw one other dog. Everyone did everything right owner leashed her dog, I swung wide. Loki went nuclear. I don’t understand why sometimes he’s fine and others he’s like the devil. I feel like the worse dog owner in the world.


----------



## Lurcherlad

@Boxer123 that's a shame but at least there was no coming together.

Was it a breed/colour he might have trouble reading?

Do you swing away with a silly, "let's go play" voice or could he interpret it as "oh no, trouble"?


----------



## Soph x

Boxer123 said:


> Loki went nuclear. I don't understand why sometimes he's fine and others he's like the devil. I feel like the worse dog owner in the world.


It may be something as simple as the other dogs are doing something we can't hear/don't notice? Only saying this as Goose has growled before and I've not heard it, I've just felt the rumble in her chest. Or could just be they're giving off body language he isn't a fan of. Best thing is to just keep exposing him to things like that whilst you've got him under control and he'll learn 

You're definitely not the worst dog owner, you're doing great! ❤



Magyarmum said:


> Grisha makes me laugh! He and Gwylim always come into to the loo with me. As soon as he sees the water flushing down the loo Grisha runs out and peers under my bed to see where the water's gone Weird boy!


Goose likes coming into the bathroom with me for some reason too. Just lies next to my feet nice and chilled, but the second I go to press the flush she has to peek over the edge of the toilet to watch the water! She's *never* drank out of the toilet or anything, so not sure why she's so fascinated with it


----------



## Boxer123

Lurcherlad said:


> @Boxer123 that's a shame but at least there was no coming together.
> 
> Was it a breed/colour he might have trouble reading?
> 
> Do you swing away with a silly, "let's go play" voice or could he interpret it as "oh no, trouble"?


It was a little doodle mix very unassuming I think he does sometimes interpret swinging away as trouble but if I leave him to close and he kicks off it's not nice for the other person it's hard to know what to do for the best. I think I need to try to keep him moving more. He froze and went nuts.


----------



## Boxer123

Soph x said:


> It may be something as simple as the other dogs are doing something we can't hear/don't notice? Only saying this as Goose has growled before and I've not heard it, I've just felt the rumble in her chest. Or could just be they're giving off body language he isn't a fan of. Best thing is to just keep exposing him to things like that whilst you've got him under control and he'll learn
> 
> You're definitely not the worst dog owner, you're doing great! ❤
> 
> Goose likes coming into the bathroom with me for some reason too. Just lies next to my feet nice and chilled, but the second I go to press the flush she has to peek over the edge of the toilet to watch the water! She's *never* drank out of the toilet or anything, so not sure why she's so fascinated with it


I don't think the other dog did anything it looked a bit shocked to bump into a crazy mad boxer at 6:30am. Loki is so inconsistent.


----------



## Soph x

Boxer123 said:


> It was a little doodle mix very unassuming I think he does sometimes interpret swinging away as trouble but if I leave him to close and he kicks off it's not nice for the other person it's hard to know what to do for the best. I think I need to try to keep him moving more. He froze and went nuts.


If you tense up yourself or tense up with the lead, he'll be able to sense this and will automatically going into "I must protect my family" mode. Because dogs use body language to communicate a lot between themselves, and obviously they can't talk to us, they are very sensitive to body language cues.

My old dog Dingo was the same, if not worse, as Loki with going mental at other dogs, so you're doing a great job if he doesn't kick off at every dog already!

Dingo saw multiple dog behaviourists and one advised to make him sit when he kicks off and don't move until he's calm as he'll learn the walk doesn't carry on if he acts like that. Another said to move him away from the situation, then make him sit and don't move until he's calm.

I tried both ways, and the one that seemed to work for him was to move him away and make him sit until he's calm. He used to be reactive to people and dogs, but doing this helped him overcome his fear of people and they could actually stroke him, and he wasn't as scared of dogs as he used to be.

Keep in mind this was a dog who had been used as a bait dog in dog fights in Portgual before he was a year old before I'd got him from the rescue centre. If he can start to play nicely with people and some dogs, your Loki will 100% come around! ❤


----------



## Lurcherlad

Boxer123 said:


> It was a little doodle mix very unassuming I think he does sometimes interpret swinging away as trouble but if I leave him to close and he kicks off it's not nice for the other person it's hard to know what to do for the best. I think I need to try to keep him moving more. He froze and went nuts.


If you can turn the change of direction into a game for you and him, that might avoid any trouble triggers.

Don't beat yourself up … you give your all … sometimes it just doesn't work!


----------



## Boxer123

Soph x said:


> If you tense up yourself or tense up with the lead, he'll be able to sense this and will automatically going into "I must protect my family" mode. Because dogs use body language to communicate a lot between themselves, and obviously they can't talk to us, they are very sensitive to body language cues.
> 
> My old dog Dingo was the same, if not worse, as Loki with going mental at other dogs, so you're doing a great job if he doesn't kick off at every dog already!
> 
> Dingo saw multiple dog behaviourists and one advised to make him sit when he kicks off and don't move until he's calm as he'll learn the walk doesn't carry on if he acts like that. Another said to move him away from the situation, then make him sit and don't move until he's calm.
> 
> I tried both ways, and the one that seemed to work for him was to move him away and make him sit until he's calm. He used to be reactive to people and dogs, but doing this helped him overcome his fear of people and they could actually stroke him, and he wasn't as scared of dogs as he used to be.
> 
> Keep in mind this was a dog who had been used as a bait dog in dog fights in Portgual before he was a year old before I'd got him from the rescue centre. If he can start to play nicely with people and some dogs, your Loki will 100% come around! ❤


Loki hasn't had such a hard life bless him. I find popping him between my legs and squeezing him helps him stay calm. I just had no time to do anything this morning.


----------



## Boxer123

Lurcherlad said:


> If you can turn the change of direction into a game for you and him, that might avoid any trouble triggers.
> 
> Don't beat yourself up … you give your all … sometimes it just doesn't
> work!


it certainly doesn't I just get so embarrassed because it looks awful. Look at that little face.


----------



## Soph x

Boxer123 said:


> Loki hasn't had such a hard life bless him. I find popping him between my legs and squeezing him helps him stay calm. I just had no time to do anything this morning.


We all have bad days! Maybe Loki was just a lil grumpy this morning 

Dogs are always an ongoing work in progress so don't beat yourself up about it!x


----------



## ECT

@Boxer123 sorry to hear you had a bad walk this morning. You've come so far with Loki recently. Maybe, like people said, he was just having an off day this morning. Please don't beat yourself up over it, you're doing great.


----------



## Boxer123

ECT said:


> @Boxer123 sorry to hear you had a bad walk this morning. You've come so far with Loki recently. Maybe, like people said, he was just having an off day this morning. Please don't beat yourself up over it, you're doing great.


Thank you he just looks so agressive when he goes that nuclear. It was so bad I forgot at the end of the walk we bumped into some man with his willy out having a wee. He saw me and Loki panicked zipped up ran to his car and drove off. He got a telling off as well.


----------



## O2.0

Boxer123 said:


> I think I need to try to keep him moving more.


I'm a big fan of keeping 'em moving and so is this guy  





___________

It was stupid hot at XC practice yesterday (mid 90's) and Penny has learned that humans = shade  









The kids call her the team's emotional support dog


----------



## ECT

Boxer123 said:


> Thank you he just looks so agressive when he goes that nuclear. It was so bad I forgot at the end of the walk we bumped into some man with his willy out having a wee. He saw me and Loki panicked zipped up ran to his car and drove off. He got a telling off as well.


Believe me, I know how bad it can look with a overgrown puppy bouncing away at the end of the lead while you hang on for life. Thea can do the same in a split second. You know the work you have put in and how far he has come, one blip doesn't remove all that. Tomorrow is another day. 
Well done to Loki for telling off the man having a wee. How random for someone to be out like that so early.


----------



## 1507601

@Boxer123 Try not to worry about it. Maybe he was feeling grumpy that day - we all have bad days, maybe dogs do too. And he really does have a super cute face.

On the note of toilets: Zhia has never been into the bathroom with me due to her aversion to stairs and new rooms, but Ardath the cat often likes to be in there. She finds the actual flush scary, but is fascinated with me using the toilet...  When we had one of the litterboxes just outside the bathroom she'd often decide to 'go' at the same time as me :Hilarious


----------



## Happy Paws2

I'm sorry you both had a bad walk this morning,

I know how just you feel, we never knew what was going on in Dillon's head when we saw a another dog even when he was older, most of the time he was very good but there were times when you could feel the lead tense up and you had to move him away.


----------



## Boxer123

Lucy2020 said:


> @Boxer123 Try not to worry about it. Maybe he was feeling grumpy that day - we all have bad days, maybe dogs do too. And he really does have a super cute face.
> 
> On the note of toilets: Zhia has never been into the bathroom with me due to her aversion to stairs and new rooms, but Ardath the cat often likes to be in there. She finds the actual flush scary, but is fascinated with me using the toilet...  When we had one of the litterboxes just outside the bathroom she'd often decide to 'go' at the same time as me :Hilarious


He is super cute thank you.



Happy Paws2 said:


> I'm sorry you both had a bad walk this morning,
> 
> I know how just you feel, we never knew what was going on in Dillon's head when we saw a another dog even when he was older, most of the time he was very good but there were times when you could feel the lead tense up and you had to move him away.


Thank you I wish they could talk.


----------



## Boxer123

O2.0 said:


> I'm a big fan of keeping 'em moving and so is this guy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ___________
> 
> It was stupid hot at XC practice yesterday (mid 90's) and Penny has learned that humans = shade
> View attachment 491165
> 
> 
> The kids call her the team's emotional support dog


Thank you that's really helpful.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Boxer123 said:


> I wish they could talk.


They would be able to tell us problems, but then there is....they would never stop nagging us, Could you image, I want to go a walk no I don't want to go that way, no I'm not going home, I want to play, can have a treat NOW, where's my dinner.

They would drive us mad,


----------



## Soph x

Happy Paws2 said:


> They would be able to tell us problems, but then there is....they would never stop nagging us, Could you image, I want to go a walk no I don't want to go that way, no I'm not going home, I want to play, can have a treat NOW, where's my dinner.
> 
> They would drive us mad,


I usually think every day I'd love it if my dog could talk but I just know she'd be saying this all day...

"Ballball ballball ballball ballball"
"CUDDLE ME"
"Food?"
"I need a wee"
"ATTACK TIME BISH"


----------



## Boxer123

Happy Paws2 said:


> They would be able to tell us problems, but then there is....they would never stop nagging us, Could you image, I want to go a walk no I don't want to go that way, no I'm not going home, I want to play, can have a treat NOW, where's my dinner.
> 
> They would drive us mad,


Sox would have a lot to say about the quality and quantity of his meals.


----------



## Oof

Yesterday dh and I took Finn for a walk at 6pm ish. 
Finn greeted another dog (and the lady leashed her dog as soon as she spotted us  incredible). He was polite, and his canine etiquette was on point.
He saw a cat - walked past the cat. 
He saw several other dogs, I couldn't even describe his reaction as a glance, it was barely an acknowledgement.

He saw tonnes of people: kids running anout screaming, drunks outside the pub screaming, people walking about minding their own business - no reaction.

He ate treats without letting them plop out of his mouth, he automatically stopped and looked at me for the go ahead instead of dragging me to a sniffy spot. At one point I stopped to wait for slow dh to catch up, and Finn came and sat next to me without any prompting.

Last year I would not have dreamed any of this could've happened. In fact, a couple of months ago none of this would have seemed possible. Anyway i feel proud haha.

Didn't see any f*cking bikes luckily or it would've been a different story.


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Didn't see any f*cking bikes luckily or it would've been a different story.

#9550
Ah.... the bikes...... the undoing of many a pleasant dog walk for us too 

Isn't it great when your dog is in a "pleasing behaviour to human" mood?


----------



## Boxer123

Oof said:


> Yesterday dh and I took Finn for a walk at 6pm ish.
> Finn greeted another dog (and the lady leashed her dog as soon as she spotted us  incredible). He was polite, and his canine etiquette was on point.
> He saw a cat - walked past the cat.
> He saw several other dogs, I couldn't even describe his reaction as a glance, it was barely an acknowledgement.
> 
> He saw tonnes of people: kids running anout screaming, drunks outside the pub screaming, people walking about minding their own business - no reaction.
> 
> He ate treats without letting them plop out of his mouth, he automatically stopped and looked at me for the go ahead instead of dragging me to a sniffy spot. At one point I stopped to wait for slow dh to catch up, and Finn came and sat next to me without any prompting.
> 
> Last year I would not have dreamed any of this could've happened. In fact, a couple of months ago none of this would have seemed possible. Anyway i feel proud haha.
> 
> Didn't see any f*cking bikes luckily or it would've been a different story.


Well done Finn. Out of interest what training have you used to get here? Any suggestions?


----------



## Sarah H

Apparently we have to chew our horn on people's laps....


----------



## Oof

Boxer123 said:


> Well done Finn. Out of interest what training have you used to get here? Any suggestions?


Ohhh my 'training' ?
Haha, i had to think about this, and tbh I definitely haven't done anything special and I don't know if I can even take credit for it.

The thing that's helped Finn, and I'm dead certain this is a big part of it, is not walking him every day. Gives him chance to reset in between all the exciting walks.

I still mess up regularly like last week with the kids and bikes :Banghead, so I don't think it's a specific training thing... I'm really relaxed compared to how I was before which has helped.

I feel like this is a long wsy of saying "Finn's figured it out on his own", but cutting back on walks has been a lightbulb moment for me

(I need to catch up on the thread, because I'm getting a sneaky suspicion boxer(s) have been up to mischief)


----------



## LittleFox

Twice in the space of three days, Kenzie has been sniffing on the side of a path and then stepped out literally in front of a bike. Both times it was miraculous she wasn't hit.

We've been walking the same bike-populated walk several times a week for the past 18 months without incident, and she's always been well 'bike-trained'. I think I have to accept that she's just not very aware of her surroundings anymore and keep her onlead


----------



## ECT

@LittleFox oh no, poor Kenzie. I'm glad she wasn't hurt. Maybe the bikes are just a bit too quiet for her to hear now.


----------



## ECT

Thea is going on a socialisation walk this morning. Only 5 dogs will be there so its aim is to help them get better around other dogs on lead, but this session isn't full so I think there will only be 3. Better for us as it means more input from the trainer. Thea acts like a yo-yo around other dogs. She will either try to run away or will try to lunge and run to them. I'm just hoping for a few practical tips from this session to help us with this. 

She has to contend with a 40minute car ride there, 40minute walk and then 40minute car ride home. I'm so nervous she's just going to be a complete prat and lose her head but that's what I've booked this session for. Wish us luck.


----------



## Boxer123

Oof said:


> Ohhh my 'training' ?
> Haha, i had to think about this, and tbh I definitely haven't done anything special and I don't know if I can even take credit for it.
> 
> The thing that's helped Finn, and I'm dead certain this is a big part of it, is not walking him every day. Gives him chance to reset in between all the exciting walks.
> 
> I still mess up regularly like last week with the kids and bikes :Banghead, so I don't think it's a specific training thing... I'm really relaxed compared to how I was before which has helped.
> 
> I feel like this is a long wsy of saying "Finn's figured it out on his own", but cutting back on walks has been a lightbulb moment for me
> 
> (I need to catch up on the thread, because I'm getting a sneaky suspicion boxer(s) have been up to mischief)


Asking for a friend  Reducing walks is an interesting one. I have already reduced the number he goes on. Due to my work we go out very early in the morning and rarely see anyone. So it's not stressful. Two times a week minimum he goes to the secure field.

His lunch was is a short training walk where we seek out people from a distance. This is normallly a success. If I don't have time he goes over the cricket pitch to sniff and we rarely see anyone.

We used to go out after work but don't know as that's when busy in the village so we stay home and play.

Yesterday morning was a bad morning so I didn't do a lunch walk we stayed home and played tug.


----------



## Boxer123

ECT said:


> Thea is going on a socialisation walk this morning. Only 5 dogs will be there so its aim is to help them get better around other dogs on lead, but this session isn't full so I think there will only be 3. Better for us as it means more input from the trainer. Thea acts like a yo-yo around other dogs. She will either try to run away or will try to lunge and run to them. I'm just hoping for a few practical tips from this session to help us with this.
> 
> She has to contend with a 40minute car ride there, 40minute walk and then 40minute car ride home. I'm so nervous she's just going to be a complete prat and lose her head but that's what I've booked this session for. Wish us luck.


Good luck remember they will be used to dogs being silly. Can you get there a bit early just to reset her after the drive?

Where did you find the group ?


----------



## rona

LittleFox said:


> Twice in the space of three days, Kenzie has been sniffing on the side of a path and then stepped out literally in front of a bike. Both times it was miraculous she wasn't hit.
> 
> We've been walking the same bike-populated walk several times a week for the past 18 months without incident, and she's always been well 'bike-trained'. I think I have to accept that she's just not very aware of her surroundings anymore and keep her onlead


A sad realization about your special little dog


----------



## ECT

Boxer123 said:


> Good luck remember they will be used to dogs being silly. Can you get there a bit early just to reset her after the drive?
> 
> Where did you find the group ?


That's the plan. Going to try and get there a bit earlier so she can have a sniff around to calm down. I'm hoping that because she has travelled a similar distance before with no issues she will be OK. Got too many things making me anxious.

It's run by a trainer I follow on fb. She's sort of local and does all different classes as well as 1:1 sessions. I wanted to try mantrailing but with Thea not travelling well it hasn't been possible but I might be able to consider it after today.


----------



## Oof

Boxer123 said:


> Asking for a friend  Reducing walks is an interesting one. I have already reduced the number he goes on. Due to my work we go out very early in the morning and rarely see anyone. So it's not stressful. Two times a week minimum he goes to the secure field.
> 
> His lunch was is a short training walk where we seek out people from a distance. This is normallly a success. If I don't have time he goes over the cricket pitch to sniff and we rarely see anyone.
> 
> We used to go out after work but don't know as that's when busy in the village so we stay home and play.
> 
> Yesterday morning was a bad morning so I didn't do a lunch walk we stayed home and played tug.


Ok just caught up!

Finn has done that, in fact he did it last week lol. It was a bull terrier, big stretch of grass between us. They both looked at each other - fine, both passed each other - fine, and then Finn took umbridge at god knows what and did a uturn and lunged at the other dog. They were no where near each other and the other dog didn't bat an eyelid.

Totally 'normal' afterwards 

I think some dogs just don't like each other. Possible that the dog Loki didn't like 'did something' that was near impossible to detect by humans, but Loki certainly noticed.

https://stacythetrainer.blogspot.com/2017/04/stop-walking-your-dog.html?m=1 < I'm always posting this link, but it honestly saved my sanity.

(Sorry if this post is nonsensical, I'm currently in a pokemon club and it's hectic)


----------



## O2.0

Someone was asking what terriers are like...
Well, this was at nearly 11pm last night, I stayed up watching Yellowstone.


----------



## Magyarmum

O2.0 said:


> Someone was asking what terriers are like...
> Well, this was at nearly 11pm last night, I stayed up watching Yellowstone.


Not quite the same but ......

Gwylim had already gone to bed in my bedroom and Grisha was fast asleep on the sofa at around 10.30 last night, when I went to, or to be more precise, tried to go to bed. No sooner, walked into the bedroom when a small black hairy creature woke up and came to join me in the loo. In the meantime the white fing had jumped on my bed and was wreaking havoc with the pillows. Came out of the loo, climbed into bed and told Gwylim who was standing next to my bed to climb into his - which he ignored. Then Grisha deciding I was paying too much attention to Gwylim plonked himself on top of me demanding cuddles which of course meant Gwylim wants cuddles as well!.

At that point I gave up all thought of sleep so got up and went back into the living room to watch TV. Half an hour later I did manage to creep into bed leaving them both fast asleep on the sofa.


----------



## Kaily

Alfie ,Daisy and I went for a 3 hour walk today. Weather was perfect and scenery beautiful.


----------



## Boxer123

Kaily said:


> Alfie ,Daisy and I went for a 3 hour walk today. Weather was perfect and scenery beautiful.
> 
> View attachment 491305
> 
> 
> View attachment 491307


Wow lovely pics.


----------



## Oof

We did it - booked camping. Next month, 1 night. If it goes well, we might rebook for a few more nights.


----------



## Beth78

I've been going through the stuff in our loft and found an old dog toy.

https://youtube.com/shorts/ayo7axPCkyQ?feature=share

Ps. I've just half an hour ago put this video up and it's got over 3000 views and 133 likes 

Ps. Must've been a stray algorithm.


----------



## Kaily

Beth78 said:


> I've been going through the stuff in our loft and found an old dog toy.
> 
> https://youtube.com/shorts/ayo7axPCkyQ?feature=share
> 
> Ps. I've just half an hour ago put this video up and it's got over 3000 views and 133 likes
> 
> Ps. Must've been a stray algorithm.


I put the video on and Daisy came running down from upstairs looking for the toy.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Beth78 said:


> I've been going through the stuff in our loft and found an old dog toy.
> 
> https://youtube.com/shorts/ayo7axPCkyQ?feature=share
> 
> Ps. I've just half an hour ago put this video up and it's got over 3000 views and 133 likes
> 
> Ps. Must've been a stray algorithm.


Woody was confused, he couldn't find the squeak!


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Kaily said:


> Alfie ,Daisy and I went for a 3 hour walk today. Weather was perfect and scenery beautiful.
> 
> View attachment 491305
> 
> 
> View attachment 491307


The buttercups this year are beautiful. All that yellow really lifts the spirit doesn't it? Dis you meet many other dog walkers on the way?


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Beth78 said:


> I've been going through the stuff in our loft and found an old dog toy.
> 
> https://youtube.com/shorts/ayo7axPCkyQ?feature=share
> 
> Ps. I've just half an hour ago put this video up and it's got over 3000 views and 133 likes
> 
> Ps. Must've been a stray algorithm.


I think it would be going straight back in the loft as soon as her back was turned lol eek


----------



## Kaily

DanWalkersmum said:


> The buttercups this year are beautiful. All that yellow really lifts the spirit doesn't it? Dis you meet many other dog walkers on the way?


Yes they were truly uplifting.

Only one other dog walker on the path in the picture which is 2.5 miles long and remarkably always quiet. After that we to walked through the local country park and there were lots of people, dogs and joggers. We sat and watched them all for a while then continued our walk. Alfie and Daisy aren't at all worried by any of it and are off lead.


----------



## ECT

Well the walk went well yesterday. Thea managed the 40mile round trip with no sickness so hopefully that's a good sign that she's getting a bit more comfortable in the car. When we took her out for her walk in the afternoon she went and stood by the car as if to say 'are we going again?' 
She was very excited on the walk to begin with but it really helped that there was only one other person who had booked it and the the trainer and her dog and the dogs were all similar ages. In the end we did manage some nice walking with the other dogs very close by and some very polite greetings. It was good progress. 
Thea then helped with some gardening in the afternoon. We cut down another tree so Thea kept taking the branches and spreading them all over the garden :Hilarious It was a good day for her. 

Then this morning I get up and she's chewed a big hole in her bed and pulled the stuffing out! :Banghead I will never understand this dog


----------



## Boxer123

ECT said:


> Well the walk went well yesterday. Thea managed the 40mile round trip with no sickness so hopefully that's a good sign that she's getting a bit more comfortable in the car. When we took her out for her walk in the afternoon she went and stood by the car as if to say 'are we going again?'
> She was very excited on the walk to begin with but it really helped that there was only one other person who had booked it and the the trainer and her dog and the dogs were all similar ages. In the end we did manage some nice walking with the other dogs very close by and some very polite greetings. It was good progress.
> Thea then helped with some gardening in the afternoon. We cut down another tree so Thea kept taking the branches and spreading them all over the garden :Hilarious It was a good day for her.
> 
> Then this morning I get up and she's chewed a big hole in her bed and pulled the stuffing out! :Banghead I will never understand this dog


Well done Thea ! Tell hooman you can't be good all the time.


----------



## ECT

Boxer123 said:


> Well done Thea ! Tell hooman you can't be good all the time.


Oh she certainly tells me that. She's been very quiet this morning which is unusual so I'm waiting for the chaos to start. 
I just want her to stop chewing her bed as it's getting harder for me to stitch it back together. It's starting to become more stitching than bed now. Hopefully it will last until the end of the month then I can look to get her a new one


----------



## Boxer123

ECT said:


> Oh she certainly tells me that. She's been very quiet this morning which is unusual so I'm waiting for the chaos to start.
> I just want her to stop chewing her bed as it's getting harder for me to stitch it back together. It's starting to become more stitching than bed now. Hopefully it will last until the end of the month then I can look to get her a new one


Loki has a good/naughty quota that can't be messed with.


----------



## rona

Just made an enquiry at another hydro pool. 
I feel that Archie sometimes could do with an extra swim, and after all, my friend left me money to look after the old boy.
The pool I use is only open Thur-Sat, so fitting two in is tough. The new pool is open Mon-Wed, so fits in quite well. Trouble is, it's twice as far away! 
Not sure how much they charge yet either


----------



## Lurcherlad

@rona it will be good if the pool works out. Spreading Archie's sessions will definitely be beneficial.

I'm extremely stiff (particularly in the shoulders), having missed a few weeks at the pool myself.

I'm starting back next week and want to schedule in a couple of session per week.

Fingers crossed for you and Archie 

Maybe you should build him one at home? I'm sure he'd let you share


----------



## ECT

Boxer123 said:


> Loki has a good/naughty quota that can't be messed with.


Think Thea does too. Today is naughty day. It must be because it's so exhausting to be good!


----------



## Kaily

Lovely sunny morning.


----------



## rona

Kaily said:


> Lovely sunny morning.
> 
> View attachment 491351


I see that you aren't embracing NO Mow May


----------



## 1507601

Aaargh! Just on the village FB page. Someone's dog was found out loose and the owner quickly saw the notice and got her dog back... with the comment 'he runs away most days and doesn't listen to me'!!!!! AAAARGH.
(A lot of dogs escape gardens here, often with no form of identification on them)


----------



## Oof

Lucy2020 said:


> Aaargh! Just on the village FB page. Someone's dog was found out loose and the owner quickly saw the notice and got her dog back... with the comment 'he runs away most days and doesn't listen to me'!!!!! AAAARGH.
> (A lot of dogs escape gardens here, often with no form of identification on them)




Paradise for free ranging dogs? 
Isn't it mad how people can be so complacent? The first time I totally understand, second escape I'd assume they had a husky, but multiple times makes me wonder if they really want a cat, not a dog.


----------



## 1507601

Oof said:


> Paradise for free ranging dogs?
> Isn't it mad how people can be so complacent? The first time I totally understand, second escape I'd assume they had a husky, but multiple times makes me wonder if they really want a cat, not a dog.


It was a cavapoo as well - I might be wrong, but I can't imagine it's that hard to keep those from escaping.


----------



## Oof

Speaking of dogs escaping - we can now 'trust' our mutt not to do a runner when we open the gate. Not that we're going to leave it to chance, but finn will now sit and wait near the back door whenever the gate is open and won't move until it's closed. Made me happy


----------



## 1507601

Oof said:


> Speaking of dogs escaping - we can now 'trust' our mutt not to do a runner when we open the gate. Not that we're going to leave it to chance, but finn will now sit and wait near the back door whenever the gate is open and won't move until it's closed. Made me happy


That's brilliant!


----------



## Oof

If you're an early morning dog walker, what do you wear when you go out lol?

There's a lady that I've seen a few times walking her dogs and she wears heels, dresses, beige trenchcoats etc, to walk her dogs in the WOODS.
At 5 am 

Surely I'm not the only one that wears gym clothes or old jeans etc??


----------



## Boxer123

Oof said:


> If you're an early morning dog walker, what do you wear when you go out lol?
> 
> There's a lady that I've seen a few times walking her dogs and she wears heels, dresses, beige trenchcoats etc, to walk her dogs in the WOODS.
> At 5 am
> 
> Surely I'm not the only one that wears gym clothes or old jeans etc??


Sometimes still my pjs. TBF she might be in her way to work. My lunch walks I sometimes look a bit glam.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Oof said:


> If you're an early morning dog walker, what do you wear when you go out lol?
> 
> There's a lady that I've seen a few times walking her dogs and she wears heels, dresses, beige trenchcoats etc, to walk her dogs in the WOODS.
> At 5 am
> 
> Surely I'm not the only one that wears gym clothes or old jeans etc??


I get dressed twice in a morning, once for the dog walk and then for work. So yes, walking boots, jeans. I've also walked in my PJs too often to mention!

I saw someone last weekend going out for a walk with her children in a short dress and sandals, what made it stick out more was the children were sensibly dressed for walking!


----------



## Oof

Boxer123 said:


> Sometimes still my pjs. TBF she might be in her way to work. My lunch walks I sometimes look a bit glam.


She did look like she had an officey type job - it was the heels that threw me lol. But i cant walk in them on pavement so...



MissKittyKat said:


> I get dressed twice in a morning, once for the dog walk and then for work. So yes, walking boots, jeans. I've also walked in my PJs too often to mention!
> 
> I saw someone last weekend going out for a walk with her children in a short dress and sandals, what made it stick out more was the children were sensibly dressed for walking!


I've never walked in my pjs before, i think I may be missing out haha.

Sandals! Damn, i think id end up damaging my feet/falling over lol.
Im not trying to sound like a hater if anything i give kudos to anyone that can walk a dog in formalclothes AND not get covered in crap.


----------



## LittleFox

Oof said:


> If you're an early morning dog walker, what do you wear when you go out lol?





Boxer123 said:


> Sometimes still my pjs.





MissKittyKat said:


> I've also walked in my PJs too often to mention!


Another jim-jam walker here! Another reason I prefer walking in cooler weather - can get away with no bra, pj top under hoodie and pj pants under trackies!


----------



## Oof

LittleFox said:


> Another jim-jam walker here! Another reason I prefer walking in cooler weather - can get away with no bra, pj top under hoodie and pj pants under trackies!


I feel like I've been kept in the dark all these years re: pj walking.


----------



## Sarah H

Oof said:


> If you're an early morning dog walker, what do you wear when you go out lol?
> 
> There's a lady that I've seen a few times walking her dogs and she wears heels, dresses, beige trenchcoats etc, to walk her dogs in the WOODS.
> At 5 am
> 
> Surely I'm not the only one that wears gym clothes or old jeans etc??


I can understand the clothes if she's going to work straight afterwards, but surely you chuck on some wellies and leave the heels at home to chuck on before you go to work???

I wear jeans and a hoody usually, nothing different to my normal clothes tbh!! I don't really do glam :Hilarious


----------



## rottiemum

When I used to have to go to the office I would get dressed twice as well, once for the dog walk then the nice clothes. Now I'm pretty much dog clothes all day!
Can't imagine walking in heels in the woods, or ever really...lol


----------



## rottiemum

My parents are arriving tomorrow from the US to stay for a couple of weeks! Haven't seen them in 2.5 years because of covid. 
So that will be nice, but I'm wondering how Chase will be with that.
We've had friends in before but never anyone stay overnight or go upstairs. 
I'll keep him on a lead until I'm sure he won't jump all over them. Just hope he adapts and I don't have to keep him on it the whole time!!


----------



## Sarah H

rottiemum said:


> My parents are arriving tomorrow from the US to stay for a couple of weeks! Haven't seen them in 2.5 years because of covid.
> So that will be nice, but I'm wondering how Chase will be with that.
> We've had friends in before but never anyone stay overnight or go upstairs.
> I'll keep him on a lead until I'm sure he won't jump all over them. Just hope he adapts and I don't have to keep him on it the whole time!!


That will be nice to see them! I'm sure he'll love them


----------



## rottiemum

Sarah H said:


> That will be nice to see them! I'm sure he'll love them


I'm sure he will...it's how he shows his love that worries me. Lol
Don't need him jumping all over my elderly parents for attention. :Hilarious


----------



## rona

rottiemum said:


> My parents are arriving tomorrow from the US to stay for a couple of weeks! Haven't seen them in 2.5 years because of covid.
> So that will be nice, but I'm wondering how Chase will be with that.
> We've had friends in before but never anyone stay overnight or go upstairs.
> I'll keep him on a lead until I'm sure he won't jump all over them. Just hope he adapts and I don't have to keep him on it the whole time!!


Get a baby gate


----------



## rottiemum

rona said:


> Get a baby gate


I'm afraid that would make things worse. And it wouldn't stop him, he's like a tank. Lol
I've gotten in lots of chews, etc and am quite willing to keep him on his lead for as long as it takes. I'm sure we'll be fine.
I just always think the worst. They are used to big dogs though.


----------



## Magyarmum

We were invited out to lunch yesterday to our trainers house to meet his sheep and for the Schnauzer boys to play with his two dogs and a guest ..... a white baby Boxer called Meera, who's an absolute darling

Getting up close and personal with the sheep.










I think I see some other dogs behind the gate.










First meeting










Gwylim saying hello to Xixe










That's rude .... Xixe eventually got banished for humping Grisha










Baby Meera - she's 13 months old










Do I smell coffee?


























Luca the grand old lady.


----------



## 1507601

Boxer123 said:


> Sometimes still my pjs. TBF she might be in her way to work. My lunch walks I sometimes look a bit glam.


So glad it's not just me! I've walked down the road in PJs and dressing gown with Zhia late at night a few times.


----------



## 1507601

Lovely pictures @Magyarmum , looks like a fun day


----------



## Boxer123

Lucy2020 said:


> So glad it's not just me! I've walked down the road in PJs and dressing gown with Zhia late at night a few times.


If Loki goes on poo strike that's what happens here.


----------



## edinoodle

@Magyarmum those are some really cool sheep! Do you know what breed they are?


----------



## Boxer123

Magyarmum said:


> We were invited out to lunch yesterday to our trainers house to meet his sheep and for the Schnauzer boys to play with his two dogs and a guest ..... a white baby Boxer called Meera, who's an absolute darling
> 
> Getting up close and personal with the sheep.
> 
> View attachment 491663
> 
> 
> I think I see some other dogs behind the gate.
> 
> View attachment 491665
> 
> 
> First meeting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gwylim saying hello to Xixe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's rude .... Xixe eventually got banished for humping Grisha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baby Meera - she's 13 months old
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do I smell coffee?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 491673
> 
> Luca the grand old lady.


It looks like they are having high tea ! Love a baby boxer.


----------



## Oof

Typing up my coursework, and Finn keeps booping my leg then running into the kitchen. Does it about 3 times consecutively.
Eventually I get off my butt to follow him thinking he needs a wee and he's sitting in front of the fridge wagging his tail. 

The computer mouse sounds like a clicker


----------



## Soph x

Took Goose back to the vet today because of her pad being torn more.

Now keep in mind, she is a very reactive dog, as in no strangers or dogs can come near her or touch her without her reacting. I walk her in "Do Not Pet" gear when in busy public places as she'll already be overstimulated with the crowds, I don't want someone, especially a child, to reach out and touch her (she does wear a muzzle, but a shove with this can still hurt!).

Outside the vets was a very hyper Dalmation puppy - Goose just walked right on by it.

Sat down in the vets there were two people around the corner who kept watching Goose and she could reach these people - She stared at them wagging her tail fir a few seconds to assess them, then wiggled her way over for a sniff and came running back to me all happy as if to say "OMG I DID IT".

In the vet room, she let the vet and nurse touch her torn pad, pick her up onto the table, and bandage her foot up without reacting (other than pulling leg away bc it clearly stings).

Ready to pay, she went up to sniff another Collie who was lying down. She kept about 1m distance, but was still making the first move and was showing no signs of aggression, curiosity only. Again, came running back like "OMG I DID IT AGAIN".

Speaking to the receptionist when an elderly woman walked in and saw Goose. She let her sniff the back of her hand through the muzzle, leant down and Goose let her scratch her on the chin and chest!

I felt awful these past couple of days about her injury, but I got into the car and wanted to cry of pure happiness at how far she has come. To the point where she doesn't react to hyperactive dogs straight away, will approach other dogs first now without reacting and even let a stranger give her some fuss.

Couldn't be anymore of a proud dog mum today! ❤


----------



## Boxer123

Soph x said:


> Took Goose back to the vet today because of her pad being torn more.
> 
> Now keep in mind, she is a very reactive dog, as in no strangers or dogs can come near her or touch her without her reacting. I walk her in "Do Not Pet" gear when in busy public places as she'll already be overstimulated with the crowds, I don't want someone, especially a child, to reach out and touch her (she does wear a muzzle, but a shove with this can still hurt!).
> 
> Outside the vets was a very hyper Dalmation puppy - Goose just walked right on by it.
> 
> Sat down in the vets there were two people around the corner who kept watching Goose and she could reach these people - She stared at them wagging her tail fir a few seconds to assess them, then wiggled her way over for a sniff and came running back to me all happy as if to say "OMG I DID IT".
> 
> In the vet room, she let the vet and nurse touch her torn pad, pick her up onto the table, and bandage her foot up without reacting (other than pulling leg away bc it clearly stings).
> 
> Ready to pay, she went up to sniff another Collie who was lying down. She kept about 1m distance, but was still making the first move and was showing no signs of aggression, curiosity only. Again, came running back like "OMG I DID IT AGAIN".
> 
> Speaking to the receptionist when an elderly woman walked in and saw Goose. She let her sniff the back of her hand through the muzzle, leant down and Goose let her scratch her on the chin and chest!
> 
> I felt awful these past couple of days about her injury, but I got into the car and wanted to cry of pure happiness at how far she has come. To the point where she doesn't react to hyperactive dogs straight away, will approach other dogs first now without reacting and even let a stranger give her some fuss.
> 
> Couldn't be anymore of a proud dog mum today! ❤


Well done Goose ! Let's hope that paw heals soon.


----------



## LittleFox

These two are definitely thick as thieves!


----------



## Boxer123

LittleFox said:


> These two are definitely thick as thieves!
> 
> View attachment 491711
> 
> 
> View attachment 491713


That's a lovely photo you should frame it.


----------



## Boxer123

Loki has been a good boy today !

He loves going down the river for his morning run but sometimes as we exit the path there are cows in the adjoining he's to scared to walk past. I don't push it and we turn back if they are there. Today they were all the way over the other side of the field so I decided to try and encourage him past.

We got half way walking next to me lose lead when he suddenly lunged and started running at them. It caught me by surprise and I didn't think I would be able to hold onto the lead. I called him and he stopped and recalled back to me !

We continued on and I could tell he was a bit stressed so we headed home. We bumped into his friend Shelby the Bernese mountain dog who he was happy to see.

On we went when I spotted the Dane from out the back they haven't met face to face and I didn't think today was the day as the path was narrow. So we went into my neighbours drive had some ham whilst they passed normally he will sit his butt if he sees another dog but did this willingly.

Finally we came out the drive and there up ahead was his arch rival. The lex Luther to his superman the Joker to his Batman……the post office dog. We know not why the war started it's been so long no one can remember but when Loki sees him he goes nuclear ! Today I managed to turn him around back up the path the Dane went. (It took a few minutes but he didn't bark. Of course then we saw the Dane again but could jolly on in the other direction back to boxer HQ. What a morning !


----------



## DanWalkersmum

We had the best day out at Clumber yesterday. Because the weather was not perfect, a bit overcast and drizzly we had the whole walk virtually to ourselves. We stopped for a coffee at the cabin half way round. Dan was loving it! We had him off lead the whole three and a half miles. I found a couple of planters and an Astilbe plant in the NT shop, where the lady gave Dan a biscuit. We had invested in a couple of folding chairs and despite the wind chill, and the threat of drizzle, sat and had a flask of coffee and a biscuit for an hour before heading home. So relaxing!


----------



## Magyarmum

edinoodle said:


> @Magyarmum those are some really cool sheep! Do you know what breed they are?


They're Racka sheep a breed that's native to Hungary.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Racka


----------



## Kaily

We did 7 miles today. Beautiful walk, we stopped here for tea, snacks and a rest.


----------



## Rosie64

I went looking for Shadow today because she was gone longer than usual from the living room 
and I found her here










on my bed , I have been trying to coax her up onto the bed since she has been with me and she has not wanted to know .
On the odd occasion I did manage to get her up there she was not comfortable being there so I stopped trying .
This is such a big step for her


----------



## Lurcherlad

Cheeky monkey!


----------



## Soph x

Rosie64 said:


> I went looking for Shadow today because she was gone longer than usual from the living room
> and I found her here
> 
> View attachment 491829
> 
> 
> on my bed , I have been trying to coax her up onto the bed since she has been with me and she has not wanted to know .
> On the odd occasion I did manage to get her up there she was not comfortable being there so I stopped trying .
> This is such a big step for her


She looks so comfy too! Giving you that look of "Yes, can I help you?"


----------



## margy

Kaily said:


> We did 7 miles today. Beautiful walk, we stopped here for tea, snacks and a rest.
> 
> View attachment 491783
> 
> 
> View attachment 491785


Aren't they lovely?I knew they would be firm friends.


----------



## Kaily

margy said:


> Aren't they lovely?I knew they would be firm friends.


Thank you, I think so. Yes the friendship was a slow burn but we got there in the end (most of the time)


----------



## O2.0

Rosie64 said:


> I went looking for Shadow today because she was gone longer than usual from the living room
> and I found her here
> 
> View attachment 491829
> 
> 
> on my bed , I have been trying to coax her up onto the bed since she has been with me and she has not wanted to know .
> On the odd occasion I did manage to get her up there she was not comfortable being there so I stopped trying .
> This is such a big step for her


Oh lovely!
I guess the vestibular is easing?


----------



## Rosie64

O2.0 said:


> I guess the vestibular is easing?


Thank you @O2.0 , Yes it seems to be easing a bit now , she is walking straighter but her back end is still a little wobbly and she still falls 
occasionally .


----------



## catz4m8z

blimmin' dogs. Managed to step in dog poop this morning in the garden:Shifty
I wouldnt mind so much except we'd only been up for 3hrs and Id already been out and scooped the poop twice that morning! seriously, was somebody saving that one up for my slipper!!?:Banghead


----------



## O2.0

This is what trouble looks like:


----------



## O2.0

More trouble:


----------



## Magyarmum

A few photos from our walk today. I put both Schnauzer boys on a long line and let it trail just in case one of them decided to dash under a hedge which neither of them did.

I was very happy with Grisha my norti boy because for once he didn't go on strike as soon as we decided to turn for home. Just followed Gwylim through the gate ...... I couldn't believe my eyes!




























Cooling off.


----------



## LinznMilly

Sisters playing nicely with their snuffle mat;









Please excuse the mess behind them. Future Kitten's enclosure has displaced a few things. :Hilarious


----------



## Rosie64

It has been a lovely hot day today so I filled Shadow's pool for her
put her in and she was out again before her paws even settled on the bottom
properly you would have thought it was acid .
Spent the afternoon trying to coax her in it with treats , furthest we got was one paw in lol
Any suggestions welcome as to how to get her in it , would be gratefully received


----------



## LinznMilly

Rosie64 said:


> It has been a lovely hot day today so I filled Shadow's pool for her
> put her in and she was out again before her paws even settled on the bottom
> properly you would have thought it was acid .
> Spent the afternoon trying to coax her in it with treats , furthest we got was one paw in lol
> Any suggestions welcome as to how to get her in it , would be gratefully received


How deep was the pool? I wonder if just putting in enough to cover the bottom of the pool would work? Maybe once she realises it cools her paws, she'll learn to like it.

Is she toy oriented? Or is there a favourite treat that she prefers? My thinking is, fill just enough to cover the bottom, and then place a favourite toy in the middle. Or a favourite treat. As she gets used to it, you could then increase the depth of the water.


----------



## DanWalkersmum

O2.0 said:


> More trouble:


She's having a great game


----------



## Soph x

Took Goose back to the vet this morning for a check up on her stopper pad she cut and was booked for a re-dressing of the bandage... SHE DOESN'T NEED THE BANDAGE ANYMORE  It's healed so well already! Can still see where she sliced across it, but it's all actually stuck together now! 

Still not allowed to do her toy surfing across the house that she loves to do, but give it a couple weeks and she should be 100%.


----------



## Soph x

Soph x said:


> Took Goose back to the vet this morning for a check up on her stopper pad she cut and was booked for a re-dressing of the bandage... SHE DOESN'T NEED THE BANDAGE ANYMORE  It's healed so well already! Can still see where she sliced across it, but it's all actually stuck together now!
> 
> Still not allowed to do her toy surfing across the house that she loves to do, but give it a couple weeks and she should be 100%.


Welp, this post didn't age well. Just had Goose come to bed, went to put the antibiotic cream on the pad and she's managed to catch it already. She's had the bandage off for less than 12 hours :Banghead

Luckily looks like the inside of the pad had time to heal enough, so when she's caught it she's only pulled back the top layer of the pad.

Swear I need to wrap this dog in bubble wrap.


----------



## Rosie64

LinznMilly said:


> How deep was the pool? I wonder if just putting in enough to cover the bottom of the pool would work? Maybe once she realises it cools her paws, she'll learn to like it.
> 
> Is she toy oriented? Or is there a favourite treat that she prefers? My thinking is, fill just enough to cover the bottom, and then place a favourite toy in the middle. Or a favourite treat. As she gets used to it, you could then increase the depth of the water.


Thank you @LinznMilly , There was only about 2" of water in the pool , the pool itself is only about 6" deep .
No she is not toy orientated she doesn't seem to know what toys are for , I tried the treats in all sorts of ways 
I even got in the pool myself with her treats to try and tempt her , that's when she put just one paw in lol 
I will try letting a bit of the water out tomorrow and see how we go , it is as if she has never had her feet in water before .


----------



## O2.0

DanWalkersmum said:


> She's having a great game


She's such a maniac :Woot:Woot

One side of me says I should stop with the foot biting thing. 
She does this with the XC kids too, they encourage it  
She's actually really good about never biting skin (if you're in sandals) and only going for laces if you're in sneakers. She's very aware of what she's biting and how hard. 
So the other side of me says she loves it, the kids love it, what's the harm...

I may just work on impulse control, getting a good "enough" cue for the foot biting. 
Or she may get punted across the track one day and the problem might cure itself... :Bag


----------



## rona

Rosie64 said:


> There was only about 2" of water in the pool , the pool itself is only about 6" deep .


Is she ok in it without water?


----------



## Rosie64

rona said:


> Is she ok in it without water?


Yes @rona she is , there is a photo of her a few pages back asleep in it when it was empty


----------



## rona

Rosie64 said:


> Yes @rona she is , there is a photo of her a few pages back asleep in it when it was empty


 Missed that one 



Rosie64 said:


> Shadow's pool arrived today , I laid it out on the grass to see how big it was ( could have done with the next size up )
> I went in doors to answer my phone when I came back out this is what I found
> 
> View attachment 491115
> 
> 
> I just hope she is as keen when there is water in it lol


She's probably wondering why you've put water in her bed


----------



## Happy Paws2

Just looked back over the last few pages and there are some lovely doggy pictures.


----------



## StormyThai

A little snippet from this mornings walk. We are surrounded in road works and construction at the moment (have been for a while now with 3 different property developers whacking up houses as fast as possible ) so we might as well use some of the barriers as a nose work opportunity 
Because he can't walk as far these days it really helps to keep his brain ticking


----------



## O2.0

Oh Thai! I just love watching him work! 
Why do I like watching Thai and my friend's beagle do nosework but have no desire to do it?


----------



## StormyThai

O2.0 said:


> Why do I like watching Thai and my friend's beagle do nosework but have no desire to do it?


Strangely enough I do get what you're saying...apart from silly things like find my keys I had no real desire to teach formal scent work, all the stuff I found look boring and monotonous, and classes didn't look much better.
Just before the first lockdown my partner bought me a 6 month scent course for my birthday, I smashed through it and because it covered all the science behind the olfactory system I started to really study it and in the process it became a passion


----------



## rona

rona said:


> Just made an enquiry at another hydro pool.
> I feel that Archie sometimes could do with an extra swim, and after all, my friend left me money to look after the old boy.
> The pool I use is only open Thur-Sat, so fitting two in is tough. The new pool is open Mon-Wed, so fits in quite well. Trouble is, it's twice as far away!
> Not sure how much they charge yet either


This one hasn't got any space, but found another.....even further away, that will take him for fitness swims.
20 miles away, so we won't be using it much, but nice to have an alternative


----------



## StormyThai

Today I got some new pipes for linear searches, so we had to have a play :Kiss


----------



## LittleFox

They managed to save his tail  Still a bit dopey though!


----------



## Lurcherlad

LittleFox said:


> View attachment 492473
> 
> 
> They managed to save his tail  Still a bit dopey though!


Aww … that face! 

Hope he heels well … and fast.


----------



## Magyarmum

The weather's been really odd today. I was wearing a sweater when we left the house to go for a walk because it was cold and looked as though it was going to rain. Halfway through our walk the sun came out and it was HOT! When we got back into our garden he boys decided to cool off under the walnut tree and Grisha found himself a comfortable little possie at the base of the tree.


----------



## Emlar

Thought it would be nice to go explore somewhere new today....

Sat nav took us down the narrowest roads it could find. Rufus went nuts when we got there (he always does in new places to be fair...). He then ran around with a large stick, rammed it into my leg and so cut his tongue on it. Then to top it off I accidentally ran over a squirrel on the way home 

On the plus side, the forest was lovely! :Hilarious


----------



## Magyarmum

The Schnauzer SAS patrolling the trenches keeping an eye out for any marauding horde straying onto their property


----------



## Boxer123

My beautiful boys.


----------



## ECT

Does anyone know how I can get Thea to stop chewing her crate cover or bed? I didn't really want to take it off as she hadn't had a real problem with it until the last month or so. Every morning, regardless of what exercise/play/training she's has the day before, when I get up she has pulled a section of the cover through and started to shred it. With her bed, she puts a corner between her paws and rips it until she can start pulling stuffing out. More recently, it's all been directed at the crate cover. She seems to make a start on chewing it as soon as she's awake, whether that's 4am or 6am. At first, I thought it was because she needed a wee when waking up and it was like a distraction but the girl can hold her pee for 13hrs! (I never force that on her, she always has chances to go out) 
I'm not sure if it's now just become a habit. She loves to chew, loves finding things she shouldn't chew but she does have nylabones to chew plus she gets cows' ears, beef rib and beef hide as long lasting treat chews. 

It's just frustrating. She loves her den bed and always runs upstairs at bedtime but I just don't understand the chewing.


----------



## Emlar

You could maybe remove it for a while just to break the habit? Our dog gets into habits and often we just have to find a way to prevent access to break the cycle. Eg. He's recently started to steal shoes in the morning after breakfast. So now when he comes back in the bedroom, we shut the door so he can't go and get a shoe. He just goes back down for a nap instead.

Or are you able to put something she can chew in her crate with her? Rufus like pulling stuffing out of things too, so cheap soft toys maybe?


----------



## catz4m8z

felt abit guilty yesterday...went out twice to tell the dogs off for barking in the garden.
The first time it was somebody elses dog, the second time it was coz the back door had blown shut and Hannah was just asking to be let back in!


----------



## rona

Had a feeling that Archie had aged a fair bit over the last couple of months.
Eye sight seems to be fading, limp more permanent, trips over the odd time and today he missed his footing for the first time when using his step to get in the car.

Seemed to shock him a bit because he just lay there and I had to lift his back end in. 
Didn't do any damage...........only to his pride and he's a very proud dog!


----------



## Lurcherlad

@rona poor boy 

Good he's got you supporting him


----------



## rona

Lurcherlad said:


> @rona poor boy
> 
> Good he's got you supporting him


I will look after him but I honestly can't wait until he's not here any more :Shamefullyembarrased

I haven't grown attached at all.

Didn't want him and still don't, however he gets treated like a king while I'm fed up stuck with yet another old dog  Thank goodness for the garden 
I suffered dreadfully looking after Alfie for the last few years of his life, I loved him and I could take him anywhere. This one is so restrictive


----------



## Lurcherlad

rona said:


> I will look after him but I honestly can't wait until he's not here any more :Shamefullyembarrased
> 
> I haven't grown attached at all.
> 
> Didn't want him and still don't, however he gets treated like a king while I'm fed up stuck with yet another old dog  Thank goodness for the garden
> I suffered dreadfully looking after Alfie for the last few years of his life, I loved him and I could take him anywhere. This one is so restrictive


I do understand what you mean … and don't judge you for your honesty (others will, I'm sure).

Shame we don't live closer … I would have happily shared the load


----------



## rona

Lurcherlad said:


> I do understand what you mean … and don't judge you for your honesty (others will, I'm sure).
> 
> Shame we don't live closer … I would have happily shared the load


Thank you

He's a lovely dog other than his silliness with other dogs. Stupidly, he's fine with all after about 10 minutes, but you don't get 10 minutes while walking and meeting dogs head on 

I'm finding the summer better. I just get up at 3.30-4am and walk then........so much more relaxed.
My reclusive sister does come and sit about one day a month and I think she will come on a few holidays with us 
Not Scotland however  Not sure Archie will be up to it by next Spring anyway 

I just feel my active life is slipping away, wasted.......I've already had 3.5 years of caring and I've had enough. Not natural to me.................


----------



## Sarah H

ECT said:


> Does anyone know how I can get Thea to stop chewing her crate cover or bed? I didn't really want to take it off as she hadn't had a real problem with it until the last month or so. Every morning, regardless of what exercise/play/training she's has the day before, when I get up she has pulled a section of the cover through and started to shred it. With her bed, she puts a corner between her paws and rips it until she can start pulling stuffing out. More recently, it's all been directed at the crate cover. She seems to make a start on chewing it as soon as she's awake, whether that's 4am or 6am. At first, I thought it was because she needed a wee when waking up and it was like a distraction but the girl can hold her pee for 13hrs! (I never force that on her, she always has chances to go out)
> I'm not sure if it's now just become a habit. She loves to chew, loves finding things she shouldn't chew but she does have nylabones to chew plus she gets cows' ears, beef rib and beef hide as long lasting treat chews.
> 
> It's just frustrating. She loves her den bed and always runs upstairs at bedtime but I just don't understand the chewing.


How old is she? As you say, it may well have now become a habit and a calming thing for her. Bronte chews his vet bed up, but it's generally only at one or 2 points in the day so we just put up with shredded vetbed and replace as needed. I'm hoping he will grow out of it....in a year or so! Does she have other stuff to chew available? Might be worth letting her rip up an old toy or some cardboard or something so she gets the need to destroy stuff out of her system.


----------



## catz4m8z

rona said:


> I just feel my active life is slipping away, wasted.......I've already had 3.5 years of caring and I've had enough. Not natural to me.................


I get it. Ive had to alter my life so much to crate and rotate the boys and whilst I love them both dearly I def wont miss not having my life tied to 2 metal crates!!


----------



## Boxer123

rona said:


> Thank you
> 
> He's a lovely dog other than his silliness with other dogs. Stupidly, he's fine with all after about 10 minutes, but you don't get 10 minutes while walking and meeting dogs head on
> 
> I'm finding the summer better. I just get up at 3.30-4am and walk then........so much more relaxed.
> My reclusive sister does come and sit about one day a month and I think she will come on a few holidays with us
> Not Scotland however  Not sure Archie will be up to it by next Spring anyway
> 
> I just feel my active life is slipping away, wasted.......I've already had 3.5 years of caring and I've had enough. Not natural to me.................


Did you manage to find someone to look after him ? Might make you feel less restrained. I know what you mean about timings Loki is fine if people stop from a distance and talk to him but obviously most don't lol.


----------



## ECT

Emlar said:


> You could maybe remove it for a while just to break the habit? Our dog gets into habits and often we just have to find a way to prevent access to break the cycle. Eg. He's recently started to steal shoes in the morning after breakfast. So now when he comes back in the bedroom, we shut the door so he can't go and get a shoe. He just goes back down for a nap instead.
> 
> Or are you able to put something she can chew in her crate with her? Rufus like pulling stuffing out of things too, so cheap soft toys maybe?


Thea likes to chew feet now if she gets her silly head on. I blame my OH :Hilarious

I think I will remove it, like you've said to see if it breaks the habit. I'll just pray that closing the blinds means she won't wake up too early.

She got to destroy a plastic milk bottle yesterday. I think it was the highlight of her day!



Sarah H said:


> How old is she? As you say, it may well have now become a habit and a calming thing for her. Bronte chews his vet bed up, but it's generally only at one or 2 points in the day so we just put up with shredded vetbed and replace as needed. I'm hoping he will grow out of it....in a year or so! Does she have other stuff to chew available? Might be worth letting her rip up an old toy or some cardboard or something so she gets the need to destroy stuff out of her system.


She's 18months now. She only goes in her upstairs crate overnight ( from around 10:30 - 6) and she's always happy to go to bed. Through the day she has her nylabones to chew but they almost seem to become an obsession. She can literally chew for 2hrs nonstop on one of her bones. She's always been a very mouthy dog, she still nibbles on us when she gets excited. Today, she has been quiet and wanting cuddles so I'm wondering if her season is due.
When the milk finishes, I'm going to fill the bottle with a bit of kibble so she can chase it to get the food out, then destroy the bottle. Watching her destroy one yesterday was hilarious and she had so much fun.


----------



## rona

Boxer123 said:


> Did you manage to find someone to look after him ?


No
One supposed dog sitter let me down at the last minute. Can't imagine leaving him in her care.
The friend that promised she would do it, can't even find time to come out for coffee to discuss it because of other commitments. I know she would do it, but I really can't, in all honesty, put any more strain on her.
We had hopes for my sister, she came to Wales with us, when OH's mother couldn't due to bad back. She sat him on several days while we climbed mountains and does odd day sits for us, but she's not a dog person and doesn't think she'd cope for 2 weeks


----------



## Boxer123

rona said:


> No
> One supposed dog sitter let me down at the last minute. Can't imagine leaving him in her care.
> The friend that promised she would do it, can't even find time to come out for coffee to discuss it because of other commitments. I know she would do it, but I really can't, in all honesty, put any more strain on her.
> We had hopes for my sister, she came to Wales with us, when OH's mother couldn't due to bad back. She sat him on several days while we climbed mountains and does odd day sits for us, but she's not a dog person and doesn't think she'd cope for 2 weeks


 It is so hard to find someone.


----------



## Emlar

ECT said:


> Thea likes to chew feet now if she gets her silly head on. I blame my OH :Hilarious
> 
> I think I will remove it, like you've said to see if it breaks the habit. I'll just pray that closing the blinds means she won't wake up too early.
> 
> She got to destroy a plastic milk bottle yesterday. I think it was the highlight of her day!
> 
> She's 18months now. She only goes in her upstairs crate overnight ( from around 10:30 - 6) and she's always happy to go to bed. Through the day she has her nylabones to chew but they almost seem to become an obsession. She can literally chew for 2hrs nonstop on one of her bones. She's always been a very mouthy dog, she still nibbles on us when she gets excited. Today, she has been quiet and wanting cuddles so I'm wondering if her season is due.
> When the milk finishes, I'm going to fill the bottle with a bit of kibble so she can chase it to get the food out, then destroy the bottle. Watching her destroy one yesterday was hilarious and she had so much fun.


Have you tried natural chews rather than nylabones? So there is an end to them? For instance, if we leave toys out they're too tempting for Rufus and he just wants to play so struggles to settle. Put the toys away and he can settle himself. So perhaps because the nylabones never end, she doesn't stop chewing... does that make sense?? (And these are just guesses at what might work :Hilarious)


----------



## Kaily

Two sulky dogs waiting to play their favourite game of stair football .


----------



## ECT

Emlar said:


> Have you tried natural chews rather than nylabones? So there is an end to them? For instance, if we leave toys out they're too tempting for Rufus and he just wants to play so struggles to settle. Put the toys away and he can settle himself. So perhaps because the nylabones never end, she doesn't stop chewing... does that make sense?? (And these are just guesses at what might work :Hilarious)


No I think you're right. I think that is Thea's trouble too. If things are around then it's just too exciting, like an over-excited toddler. When she starts to throw them around, we take them away and usually after 5 minutes of pacing looking for them, she will crash. 
I think I need to up my game on natural treats. She likes cows' ears and beef hide but I think I need to try some new ones to give her a better variety.


----------



## Emlar

ECT said:


> No I think you're right. I think that is Thea's trouble too. If things are around then it's just too exciting, like an over-excited toddler. When she starts to throw them around, we take them away and usually after 5 minutes of pacing looking for them, she will crash.
> I think I need to up my game on natural treats. She likes cows' ears and beef hide but I think I need to try some new ones to give her a better variety.


Over excited/over tired toddler is Rufus 100% too :Hilarious Anco have a huge variety of natural chews, and a good price incase she doesn't like some of them.


----------



## Oof

For those of you with crosses/mix breed dogs - what does your dog do that makes you think "that must be the *insert dog breed* part of them"? 

Finn is a husky every morning. He trills, howls, argues back, all the noises. Part of the day he's a demonic sock gremlin (aka labrador), and at other times he tries to murder birds flying overhead (husky). Never know which temperament I'm gonna get on a day-to-day basis!


----------



## amplecrumlin

MUUUUUUM!

BEETLE PUSHED ME INTO A COWPAT!


----------



## Oof

amplecrumlin said:


> MUUUUUUM!
> 
> BEETLE PUSHED ME INTO A COWPAT!


:Hilarious


----------



## amplecrumlin

Oof said:


> :Hilarious


 I don't have children, but I remember what it was like, being one


----------



## Boxer123




----------



## Mojo83

Oof said:


> For those of you with crosses/mix breed dogs - what does your dog do that makes you think "that must be the *insert dog breed* part of them"?
> 
> Finn is a husky every morning. He trills, howls, argues back, all the noises. Part of the day he's a demonic sock gremlin (aka labrador), and at other times he tries to murder birds flying overhead (husky). Never know which temperament I'm gonna get on a day-to-day basis!


I find Dobby is Very scent driven like a beagle and also howls like one  she is also a very loving family dog and really gentle with my son


----------



## Mojo83

amplecrumlin said:


> MUUUUUUM!
> 
> BEETLE PUSHED ME INTO A COWPAT!


Fab photos! In the second one it looks like vengeance is in mind :Hilarious


----------



## O2.0

Oof said:


> For those of you with crosses/mix breed dogs - what does your dog do that makes you think "that must be the *insert dog breed* part of them"?


I have no clue what breeds Penny has in her, but given what's around here, she likely has a lot of Feist in her. Feists are essentially terriers used for squirrel hunting, so they look up instead of going to ground, though they will also go to ground if need be.

Every time Penny takes off after a squirrel and tries to climb the tree to get at it I think yep, Feist. 
She's also very terrier-like in so many ways. Most noticeably screaming her head off at the possum, and generally driving us all crazy and then just when we're about to sell her to the gypsies, she becomes the cutest, snugglebug you can imagine. Which is how terriers manage to worm their way into the hardest of hearts.


----------



## Mum2Ozzy

Oof said:


> For those of you with crosses/mix breed dogs - what does your dog do that makes you think "that must be the *insert dog breed* part of them"?
> 
> Finn is a husky every morning. He trills, howls, argues back, all the noises. Part of the day he's a demonic sock gremlin (aka labrador), and at other times he tries to murder birds flying overhead (husky). Never know which temperament I'm gonna get on a day-to-day basis!


Ozzy is half bichon, quarter Maltese, quarter Cavalier and I think he's probably most bichon like from what I read. He's very friendly, playful, active little dog and needs quite a lot of excercise and attention. Definitely not a lap dog. He's quite clever and I was able to teach him anything we tried so far - what he's lacking in training is my fault not his! He has no prey drive whatsoever but does love a good sniff around. Although he does tend to follow me around even to the bathroom he doesn't display separation anxiety, he didn't even cry on his first night with us. He's fine left alone for few hours and just sleeps and the only time he is destructive is when we're present and ignoring him he likes the sound of his voice a bit too much as well.


----------



## Emlar

Rufus is half Border Collie, quarter cocker spaniel and quarter poodle. He's obsessed with balls, quite neurotic and anxious. So I think they're the Collie in him! He is a bit crazy and leaps about like a rabbit sometimes, I think that's the spaniel! Not sure about poodles? He's very clever though, but I'm guessing that's all 3!


----------



## LittleFox

My poor boy  He had to get his tail bandage off today but it did not come off easily and was pretty painful and traumatic for him. The wound isn't looking as good as they had hoped (and of course it's been covered for a week so I had no way of knowing). They put a small bandage back on, which he pulled off in the 2 minutes between me putting him in the car and going back inside to pay the bill. So it was dressed again a bit more firmly.

He was given ABs, but no more painkillers/anti-inflams, which I did query with the vet but was told it wasn't needed. Got him home and he was clearly in pain, so ended up giving him Kenzie's Rimadyl (which he had both before and after the surgery so I know he's fine with it). I'm going to ring tomorrow and request some more for him because I'm not happy about him not having anything to take the edge off.

He's much more comfortable now but I'm still having to watch him like a hawk as he's periodically bothering his tail still. I'm hoping it's just the pain from having the dressing removed, because he was such a good boy with the first dressing.

Have you ever seen such a pitiful face?


----------



## Boxer123

LittleFox said:


> My poor boy  He had to get his tail bandage off today but it did not come off easily and was pretty painful and traumatic for him. The wound isn't looking as good as they had hoped (and of course it's been covered for a week so I had no way of knowing). They put a small bandage back on, which he pulled off in the 2 minutes between me putting him in the car and going back inside to pay the bill. So it was dressed again a bit more firmly.
> 
> He was given ABs, but no more painkillers/anti-inflams, which I did query with the vet but was told it wasn't needed. Got him home and he was clearly in pain, so ended up giving him Kenzie's Rimadyl (which he had both before and after the surgery so I know he's fine with it). I'm going to ring tomorrow and request some more for him because I'm not happy about him not having anything to take the edge off.
> 
> He's much more comfortable now but I'm still having to watch him like a hawk as he's periodically bothering his tail still. I'm hoping it's just the pain from having the dressing removed, because he was such a good boy with the first dressing.
> 
> Have you ever seen such a pitiful face?
> 
> View attachment 493375


Oh that is sad poor boy at least he has a good nurse. Sending healing vibes.


----------



## Magyarmum

LittleFox said:


> My poor boy  He had to get his tail bandage off today but it did not come off easily and was pretty painful and traumatic for him. The wound isn't looking as good as they had hoped (and of course it's been covered for a week so I had no way of knowing). They put a small bandage back on, which he pulled off in the 2 minutes between me putting him in the car and going back inside to pay the bill. So it was dressed again a bit more firmly.
> 
> He was given ABs, but no more painkillers/anti-inflams, which I did query with the vet but was told it wasn't needed. Got him home and he was clearly in pain, so ended up giving him Kenzie's Rimadyl (which he had both before and after the surgery so I know he's fine with it). I'm going to ring tomorrow and request some more for him because I'm not happy about him not having anything to take the edge off.
> 
> He's much more comfortable now but I'm still having to watch him like a hawk as he's periodically bothering his tail still. I'm hoping it's just the pain from having the dressing removed, because he was such a good boy with the first dressing.
> 
> Have you ever seen such a pitiful face?
> 
> View attachment 493375


Bless him! He doesn't look too happy.

Sending lots of healing hugs from the Schnauzer boys and me.


----------



## Mojo83

LittleFox said:


> My poor boy  He had to get his tail bandage off today but it did not come off easily and was pretty painful and traumatic for him. The wound isn't looking as good as they had hoped (and of course it's been covered for a week so I had no way of knowing). They put a small bandage back on, which he pulled off in the 2 minutes between me putting him in the car and going back inside to pay the bill. So it was dressed again a bit more firmly.
> 
> He was given ABs, but no more painkillers/anti-inflams, which I did query with the vet but was told it wasn't needed. Got him home and he was clearly in pain, so ended up giving him Kenzie's Rimadyl (which he had both before and after the surgery so I know he's fine with it). I'm going to ring tomorrow and request some more for him because I'm not happy about him not having anything to take the edge off.
> 
> He's much more comfortable now but I'm still having to watch him like a hawk as he's periodically bothering his tail still. I'm hoping it's just the pain from having the dressing removed, because he was such a good boy with the first dressing.
> 
> Have you ever seen such a pitiful face?
> 
> View attachment 493375


I hope he perks up soon he does look rather sad  hopefully he's more comfortable now and heals quickly


----------



## Lurcherlad

Poor Elliot… and horrid for you too 

I too would ask for more pain relief.

Hope it settles and heals now.


----------



## Happy Paws2

LittleFox said:


> My poor boy  He had to get his tail bandage off today but it did not come off easily and was pretty painful and traumatic for him. The wound isn't looking as good as they had hoped (and of course it's been covered for a week so I had no way of knowing). They put a small bandage back on, which he pulled off in the 2 minutes between me putting him in the car and going back inside to pay the bill. So it was dressed again a bit more firmly.
> 
> He was given ABs, but no more painkillers/anti-inflams, which I did query with the vet but was told it wasn't needed. Got him home and he was clearly in pain, so ended up giving him Kenzie's Rimadyl (which he had both before and after the surgery so I know he's fine with it). I'm going to ring tomorrow and request some more for him because I'm not happy about him not having anything to take the edge off.
> 
> He's much more comfortable now but I'm still having to watch him like a hawk as he's periodically bothering his tail still. I'm hoping it's just the pain from having the dressing removed, because he was such a good boy with the first dressing.
> 
> Have you ever seen such a pitiful face?
> 
> View attachment 493375





LittleFox said:


> My poor boy  He had to get his tail bandage off today but it did not come off easily and was pretty painful and traumatic for him. The wound isn't looking as good as they had hoped (and of course it's been covered for a week so I had no way of knowing). They put a small bandage back on, which he pulled off in the 2 minutes between me putting him in the car and going back inside to pay the bill. So it was dressed again a bit more firmly.
> 
> He was given ABs, but no more painkillers/anti-inflams, which I did query with the vet but was told it wasn't needed. Got him home and he was clearly in pain, so ended up giving him Kenzie's Rimadyl (which he had both before and after the surgery so I know he's fine with it). I'm going to ring tomorrow and request some more for him because I'm not happy about him not having anything to take the edge off.
> 
> He's much more comfortable now but I'm still having to watch him like a hawk as he's periodically bothering his tail still. I'm hoping it's just the pain from having the dressing removed, because he was such a good boy with the first dressing.
> 
> Have you ever seen such a pitiful face?
> 
> View attachment 493375


Poor boy, what happen, my inter-net has been off for a few days and I missed what happened


----------



## Happy Paws2

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 493363


Six Boxers, six spuds


----------



## LittleFox

Happy Paws2 said:


> Poor boy, what happen, my inter-net has been off for a few days and I missed what happened


He had a lump on his tail that needed to be removed. Obviously tails don't have a lot of extra skin so the stitches are a bit tight I think.


----------



## Happy Paws2

LittleFox said:


> He had a lump on his tail that needed to be removed. Obviously tails don't have a lot of extra skin so the stitches are a bit tight I think.


Poor baby, hope it heals soon and isn't so painful for him now.


----------



## Emlar

LittleFox said:


> My poor boy  He had to get his tail bandage off today but it did not come off easily and was pretty painful and traumatic for him. The wound isn't looking as good as they had hoped (and of course it's been covered for a week so I had no way of knowing). They put a small bandage back on, which he pulled off in the 2 minutes between me putting him in the car and going back inside to pay the bill. So it was dressed again a bit more firmly.
> 
> He was given ABs, but no more painkillers/anti-inflams, which I did query with the vet but was told it wasn't needed. Got him home and he was clearly in pain, so ended up giving him Kenzie's Rimadyl (which he had both before and after the surgery so I know he's fine with it). I'm going to ring tomorrow and request some more for him because I'm not happy about him not having anything to take the edge off.
> 
> He's much more comfortable now but I'm still having to watch him like a hawk as he's periodically bothering his tail still. I'm hoping it's just the pain from having the dressing removed, because he was such a good boy with the first dressing.
> 
> Have you ever seen such a pitiful face?
> 
> View attachment 493375


That is a very sad face. Poor boy. Hope he feels better soon!


----------



## LittleFox

And the bandage is off!


----------



## Sarah H

LittleFox said:


> My poor boy  He had to get his tail bandage off today but it did not come off easily and was pretty painful and traumatic for him. The wound isn't looking as good as they had hoped (and of course it's been covered for a week so I had no way of knowing). They put a small bandage back on, which he pulled off in the 2 minutes between me putting him in the car and going back inside to pay the bill. So it was dressed again a bit more firmly.
> 
> He was given ABs, but no more painkillers/anti-inflams, which I did query with the vet but was told it wasn't needed. Got him home and he was clearly in pain, so ended up giving him Kenzie's Rimadyl (which he had both before and after the surgery so I know he's fine with it). I'm going to ring tomorrow and request some more for him because I'm not happy about him not having anything to take the edge off.
> 
> He's much more comfortable now but I'm still having to watch him like a hawk as he's periodically bothering his tail still. I'm hoping it's just the pain from having the dressing removed, because he was such a good boy with the first dressing.
> 
> Have you ever seen such a pitiful face?
> 
> View attachment 493375


That's a shame about it not healing as well as they'd like. Hopefully it's just a minor setback. I don't understand about not giving him pain killers? If you'd just had an op removing a lump they'd tell you to take paracetamol (or similar) if you needed to, so why isn't it the same for a dog? Especially as they can't medicate themselves and we have to do it for them based on their behaviour.


----------



## Lurcherlad

LittleFox said:


> And the bandage is off!


Oh dear …

I saw a dog with a small plastic water bottle over a tail injury … bottom cut off to allow air to circulate and vetwrap along the upper part of the tail to secure it.


----------



## LittleFox

Sarah H said:


> That's a shame about it not healing as well as they'd like. Hopefully it's just a minor setback. I don't understand about not giving him pain killers? If you'd just had an op removing a lump they'd tell you to take paracetamol (or similar) if you needed to, so why isn't it the same for a dog? Especially as they can't medicate themselves and we have to do it for them based on their behaviour.


Yes that's what I thought too, and why I gave him some of Kenzie's when I got him home and saw he was in pain. He did have 6 days of pain relief initially, but it's not surprising that it still hurts!

It's not the first time I haven't been happy with this particular vet, but unfortunately he was the only one available to do the op. I don't really want to change clinics because there are two excellent vets there who we usually see.


----------



## rona

Archie has been having trouble accessing the garden in the morning, the step seems just too painful when he's just got up, so OH has made him a ramp 
He's used it a few times today but also side stepped it once or twice.............early days


----------



## O2.0

Penny has a rough life. 
The sofa is clearly not soft enough for her delicate little self, so she needs an additional pillow, which is not big enough. 
Poor little neglected thing!


----------



## Emlar

O2.0 said:


> Penny has a rough life.
> The sofa is clearly not soft enough for her delicate little self, so she needs an additional pillow, which is not big enough.
> Poor little neglected thing!


Rufus sympathises. He likes the corner but of our corner sofa, but OH was sitting there. So he had to make do with the rest of the sofa, 2 blankets and a cushion. He made his feelings about the situation known with lots of sighs and dirty looks :Hilarious


----------



## Boxer123

Emlar said:


> Rufus sympathises. He likes the corner but of our corner sofa, but OH was sitting there. So he had to make do with the rest of the sofa, 2 blankets and a cushion. He made his feelings about the situation known with lots of sighs and dirty looks :Hilarious


loki pulls down the back of the couch to sleep on. I need a new sofa.


----------



## Mojo83

O2.0 said:


> Penny has a rough life.
> The sofa is clearly not soft enough for her delicate little self, so she needs an additional pillow, which is not big enough.
> Poor little neglected thing!


I just don't know how she copes, the poor little thing :Hilariousthere must be a complaint line somewhere


----------



## Oof

Mojo83 said:


> I find Dobby is Very scent driven like a beagle and also howls like one  she is also a very loving family dog and really gentle with my son


Ohhh beagle singing is like no other :Hilarious


O2.0 said:


> I have no clue what breeds Penny has in her, but given what's around here, she likely has a lot of Feist in her. Feists are essentially terriers used for squirrel hunting, so they look up instead of going to ground, though they will also go to ground if need be.
> 
> Every time Penny takes off after a squirrel and tries to climb the tree to get at it I think yep, Feist.
> She's also very terrier-like in so many ways. Most noticeably screaming her head off at the possum, and generally driving us all crazy and then just when we're about to sell her to the gypsies, she becomes the cutest, snugglebug you can imagine. Which is how terriers manage to worm their way into the hardest of hearts.


I never heard of Feist until now. As soon as you said about squirrels I thought 'checks out' with all the tree climbing pictures!


Mum2Ozzy said:


> Ozzy is half bichon, quarter Maltese, quarter Cavalier and I think he's probably most bichon like from what I read. He's very friendly, playful, active little dog and needs quite a lot of excercise and attention. Definitely not a lap dog. He's quite clever and I was able to teach him anything we tried so far - what he's lacking in training is my fault not his! He has no prey drive whatsoever but does love a good sniff around. Although he does tend to follow me around even to the bathroom he doesn't display separation anxiety, he didn't even cry on his first night with us. He's fine left alone for few hours and just sleeps and the only time he is destructive is when we're present and ignoring him he likes the sound of his voice a bit too much as well.


Wow that's a good mix. He sounds fun!


Emlar said:


> Rufus is half Border Collie, quarter cocker spaniel and quarter poodle. He's obsessed with balls, quite neurotic and anxious. So I think they're the Collie in him! He is a bit crazy and leaps about like a rabbit sometimes, I think that's the spaniel! Not sure about poodles? He's very clever though, but I'm guessing that's all 3!


Omg what a combination of smart dogs  I'd never have guessed he was 1/4 poodle from the pictures


----------



## DanWalkersmum

LittleFox said:


> My poor boy  He had to get his tail bandage off today but it did not come off easily and was pretty painful and traumatic for him. The wound isn't looking as good as they had hoped (and of course it's been covered for a week so I had no way of knowing). They put a small bandage back on, which he pulled off in the 2 minutes between me putting him in the car and going back inside to pay the bill. So it was dressed again a bit more firmly.
> 
> He was given ABs, but no more painkillers/anti-inflams, which I did query with the vet but was told it wasn't needed. Got him home and he was clearly in pain, so ended up giving him Kenzie's Rimadyl (which he had both before and after the surgery so I know he's fine with it). I'm going to ring tomorrow and request some more for him because I'm not happy about him not having anything to take the edge off.
> 
> He's much more comfortable now but I'm still having to watch him like a hawk as he's periodically bothering his tail still. I'm hoping it's just the pain from having the dressing removed, because he was such a good boy with the first dressing.
> 
> Have you ever seen such a pitiful face?
> 
> View attachment 493375


Aww poor lad, he's giving it the full RSPCA face bless him. Get well soon Elliot x


----------



## DanWalkersmum

O2.0 said:


> Penny has a rough life.
> The sofa is clearly not soft enough for her delicate little self, so she needs an additional pillow, which is not big enough.
> Poor little neglected thing!



Love your couch!
What is it with small dogs and cushions though? I'd just piled these up to take away and came back to find his lordship like this!


----------



## Oof

Finn does that (with the cushions). That mutt will take up an entire sofa, all the cushions, and we'll be sitting on the floor because he looks too peaceful to disturb.


----------



## O2.0

DanWalkersmum said:


> Love your couch!


It's the most dog-friendly couch I've ever owned! 
Every single piece of fabric is removable and machine washable. And every piece of the sofa is replaceable. I wish I had it when we had the great danes. They replace everything for free no questions asked!


----------



## Emlar

Oof said:


> Omg what a combination of smart dogs  I'd never have guessed he was 1/4 poodle from the pictures


Too smart sometimes...  but then also very silly!
His Dad is a cockapoo, Mum is a border collie.


----------



## Oof

We're going camping two weeks today. Looking forward to it, but at the same time I am wondering what Finn will be like. I'm trying to keep his as chilled out and away from as many triggers as possible in the run-up. I'm anticipating a stupidly wound-up dog for about a week afterwards though


----------



## Mojo83

Oof said:


> We're going camping two weeks today. Looking forward to it, but at the same time I am wondering what Finn will be like. I'm trying to keep his as chilled out and away from as many triggers as possible in the run-up. I'm anticipating a stupidly wound-up dog for about a week afterwards though


Ooh hope it goes well and you all have a great time  hopefully Finn will love it!


----------



## Beth78

This card I was given made me smile.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Beth78 said:


> This card I was given made me smile.
> View attachment 493619


Haha! That would be Jack!


----------



## Beth78

Lurcherlad said:


> Haha! That would be Jack!


Yeah, whisp too, we lost her for a 2 minutes the other day chasing after deer 
Luckily the loop on her lead caught on a tree.


----------



## Happy Paws2

I've just looked out the window and man with his Yellow Lab. has just walked past, unless there is something really wrong with it I've never seen one so fat, you could easily make two out of it, the poor thing could hardly walk it was panting like mad. Why do people let their dogs get so fat it's so cruel.:Banghead


----------



## Beth78

Happy Paws2 said:


> I've just looked out the window and man with his Yellow Lab. has just walked past, unless there is something really wrong with it I've never seen one so fat, you could easily make two out of it, the poor thing could hardly walk it was panting like mad. Why do people let their dogs get so fat it's so cruel.:Banghead


It's very sad, there's an overweight beagle on our road and it looks so uncomfortable. The owner drags them along whilst it's panting and wobbling trying to keep up.


----------



## StormyThai

Just going to have a little brag..
This clip does not look like much and that is the point...A while ago you would have seen a dog lunging, snarling, barking that would not think twice about using her teeth to get her message across...so over threshold that she could not process anything, or learn anything. Dogs that stare, the post/delivery people and men in high vis were her big nemesis, she had been flooded so much over the years that she went from zero to 100 in a flash...
Now look at her go:-





Ignoring the workmen over the road in high vis moving barriers around with an off leash dog wandering around and then she goes and ignores the Basset that not only stopped to toilet, he desperately wanted to come over and say Hi


----------



## Happy Paws2

Beth78 said:


> It's very sad, there's an overweight beagle on our road and it looks so uncomfortable. The owner drags them along whilst it's panting and wobbling trying to keep up.


On a slightly different direction, old dogs been dragged around, some people don't seem to understand that there dog are getting old, they can't walk as fast as they did and struggle to keep up with them. So many times I've seen a old dog on a Flexi lead the poor dog right at the end of trying like mad to catch up while owner is on their phone not taking any notice of their poor old dog.

They wouldn't drag Granny round like that so why their dog.


----------



## Oof

Happy Paws2 said:


> On a slightly different direction, old dogs been dragged around, some people don't seem to understand that there dog are getting old, they can't walk as fast as they did and struggle to keep up with them. So many times I've seen a old dog on a Flexi lead the poor dog right at the end of trying like mad to catch up while owner is on their phone not taking any notice of their poor old dog.
> 
> They wouldn't drag Granny round like that so why their dog.


There's a man near me that takes his dog out for a 'walk' in a WHEELIE BIN.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Oof said:


> There's a man near me that takes his dog out for a 'walk' in a WHEELIE BIN.


That' s one up on a pushchair 

I take it, it's a large dog.


----------



## O2.0

StormyThai said:


> Just going to have a little brag..
> This clip does not look like much and that is the point...A while ago you would have seen a dog lunging, snarling, barking that would not think twice about using her teeth to get her message across...so over threshold that she could not process anything, or learn anything. Dogs that stare, the post/delivery people and men in high vis were her big nemesis, she had been flooded so much over the years that she went from zero to 100 in a flash...
> Now look at her go:-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ignoring the workmen over the road in high vis moving barriers around with an off leash dog wandering around and then she goes and ignores the Basset that not only stopped to toilet, he desperately wanted to come over and say Hi


That's lovely to see, nosework is so good for reactive dogs!

I had to use magic tree yesterday, Penny woke up in full terrier blow mom off mode and then on top of that there was a coyote kill with rabbit fur scattered about and she was not in to following me on the trail. So I turned a few trees in to magic trees and got most of my dog back. She was still off though.


----------



## StormyThai

O2.0 said:


> That's lovely to see, nosework is so good for reactive dogs!


100% YES!!!
I've decided that I don't like that label anymore...Overwhelmed is my new label - because IMO that is more accurate!

Might take a while to catch on...but I am determined :Hilarious


----------



## Oof

Happy Paws2 said:


> That' s one up on a pushchair
> 
> I take it, it's a large dog.


Nope, terrier type. There must be something in the bin for the dog to stand on because it's head is poking out the top. He walks around the neighbourhood with the bin dog and another one at his heels


----------



## Sarah H

Beth78 said:


> This card I was given made me smile.
> View attachment 493619


Reminds me of a pic I saw once of a person standing alone in a landscape with the line "Lurcher close at heel" :Hilarious:Hilarious



StormyThai said:


> Just going to have a little brag..
> This clip does not look like much and that is the point...A while ago you would have seen a dog lunging, snarling, barking that would not think twice about using her teeth to get her message across...so over threshold that she could not process anything, or learn anything. Dogs that stare, the post/delivery people and men in high vis were her big nemesis, she had been flooded so much over the years that she went from zero to 100 in a flash...
> Now look at her go:-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ignoring the workmen over the road in high vis moving barriers around with an off leash dog wandering around and then she goes and ignores the Basset that not only stopped to toilet, he desperately wanted to come over and say Hi


Yay! Such a good girl! Love nosework for reactive dogs.


----------



## Kaily

Alfie had a lovely swim in the sun yesterday.


----------



## LinznMilly

StormyThai said:


> Just going to have a little brag..
> This clip does not look like much and that is the point...A while ago you would have seen a dog lunging, snarling, barking that would not think twice about using her teeth to get her message across...so over threshold that she could not process anything, or learn anything. Dogs that stare, the post/delivery people and men in high vis were her big nemesis, she had been flooded so much over the years that she went from zero to 100 in a flash...
> Now look at her go:-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ignoring the workmen over the road in high vis moving barriers around with an off leash dog wandering around and then she goes and ignores the Basset that not only stopped to toilet, he desperately wanted to come over and say Hi


Brag away. That's awesome. 

I'm going to do a little bragging myself;

Milly and Honey and the It's Ye Choice Game;









AND they remained in the Down Stay until I passed them each a treat. :Woot


----------



## Kaily

We have had a lovely day at Ivinghoe Beacon. It is about an hours drive but the scenery is beautiful so worth the effort every so often.


----------



## Beth78

Lurchers are vicious and should be contained


----------



## catz4m8z

Beth78 said:


> Lurchers are vicious and should be contained


and yet that waggy tail....

Met an off lead dog this morning when pottering round the streets. 
He'd come out of somebodies open gate and I had heard him before (very mouthy spitz who always barks when you walk past). As I had 3 dogs with me and I suspected he was all mouth and no trousers I tried the 'your my dog' technique. So I pulled my lot behind me and told him very firmly No!, then pointed a finger and shouted 'get in!' at him. The look on his face was priceless!LOL:Hilarious He really couldnt work out if I was allowed to talk to him like that!
Didnt completely deter him but kept him from getting close to my lot and I was herding him back towards his house when the owner came out so he did get home.

Just thankful I had the other 3 and not Alfie....it would of been a case of fur flying if he had met a strange dog!


----------



## Oof

Has anyone watched Beckmans' latest video with the reactive cattle dog? 
I can't remember the last time I had to keep pausing a dog training video because it made me feel so uncomfortable.


----------



## StormyThai

Had a really nice morning walk...we were shouted at by pretty much every other dog out there but Thai just gave them a dirty look and carried on. It's days like today that I just have a smug smile while walking around because all the hard work over the years is clear to see 
In other news he has a new lump...we will be off to get it checked out in the next day or two...it doesn't look cancerous so hopefully it's just a benign old man lump...


----------



## LinznMilly

Well done, Thai (and you, of course, @StormyThai  )



StormyThai said:


> In other news he has a new lump...we will be off to get it checked out in the next day or two...it doesn't look cancerous so hopefully it's just a benign old man lump...


Sending "Old Man Lump" vibes.


----------



## LinznMilly

Beth78 said:


> Lurchers are vicious and should be contained


That made me smile. Milly wouldn't play tug-o-war much, but definitely gives toys a good thrashing.


----------



## Emlar

Oof said:


> Has anyone watched Beckmans' latest video with the reactive cattle dog?
> I can't remember the last time I had to keep pausing a dog training video because it made me feel so uncomfortable.


I couldn't watch past when they first let the other dog in to meet him. That poor dog was petrified


----------



## Magyarmum

Oof said:


> Has anyone watched Beckmans' latest video with the reactive cattle dog?
> I can't remember the last time I had to keep pausing a dog training video because it made me feel so uncomfortable.


I haven't watched all of it because it was so awful!

Even worse is the one where he introduces a puppy to a large dog (Great Pyrennee) That was absolute rubbish!


----------



## O2.0

StormyThai said:


> In other news he has a new lump...we will be off to get it checked out in the next day or two...it doesn't look cancerous so hopefully it's just a benign old man lump...


Hoping for old man lumps and lots more smug smiles


----------



## Oof

Emlar said:


> I couldn't watch past when they first let the other dog in to meet him. That poor dog was petrified





Magyarmum said:


> I haven't watched all of it because it was so awful!
> 
> Even worse is the one where he introduces a puppy to a large dog (Great Pyrennee) That was absolute rubbish!


I found it stressful to watch. Even hhis own dog looked like a wreck. I think he's the worst yt dog trainer I've ever seen, the man is dangerous.


----------



## 1507601

Guys, where do I start with loose lead walking? Zhia is quite the puller, and it's not a massive problem really, but it sets off my husband's anxiety and it's obviously not ideal anyway. I've just been pretty lax about it up until now because she's been settling in.


----------



## Emlar

Lucy2020 said:


> Guys, where do I start with loose lead walking? Zhia is quite the puller, and it's not a massive problem really, but it sets off my husband's anxiety and it's obviously not ideal anyway. I've just been pretty lax about it up until now because she's been settling in.


Lots of rewarding when the lead is loose. Make it worthwhile for her to stay near you. How long is your lead? Sometimes just having a slightly longer lead can help rather than her having to stay right by your side.


----------



## 1507601

Emlar said:


> Lots of rewarding when the lead is loose. Make it worthwhile for her to stay near you. How long is your lead? Sometimes just having a slightly longer lead can help rather than her having to stay right by your side.


It's 5ft, but as we have quite narrow pathways and she still doesn't have much of a sense of danger from the road I keep it wrapped around my wrist at least once round, in some places four wraps. I guess it's going to be a matter of practicing it in wider areas.


----------



## rottiemum

Well, my parents were here for 17 days and have now made it back to the US.

Chase was a superstar! 
After the initial excitement of the 1st couple of days I was able to keep him off the lead in the house. He was fine with them being here and just doing normal things. I kept his routine as normal as possible and they are quite calm people.
Mom was a bit intimidated if he tried to play rough with me but I kept that to a minimum. Dad would happily play some gentle tug with him. 
He's had lots of treats and chews! 
Today when I came back from the airport we both took a long nap and we've had a quiet calm day.
He'll need a good run in the private field soon, but for today I think we are both just happy to have the house back to ourselves. It was a long visit! :Angelic

Oh, and the boy turned 3 on Friday!!


----------



## Lurcherlad

Lucy2020 said:


> Guys, where do I start with loose lead walking? Zhia is quite the puller, and it's not a massive problem really, but it sets off my husband's anxiety and it's obviously not ideal anyway. I've just been pretty lax about it up until now because she's been settling in.


With Jack, I just stopped walking and waited for him to relax the tension… said "thank you, walk on".

He was in a harness and lead or flexi, so I wasn't after a heel, just not being dragged 

He soon learned that pulling meant stopping …. loose(ish) lead meant he got to where he wanted to go.


----------



## Oof

Lurcherlad said:


> With Jack, I just stopped walking and waited for him to relax the tension… said "thank you, walk on".
> 
> He was in a harness and lead or flexi, so I wasn't after a heel, just not being dragged
> 
> He soon learned that pulling meant stopping …. loose(ish) lead meant he got to where he wanted to go.


^^^I do this with mine. He's now very good at walking just before the end of his lead. He always pulls when we first get out the door because of excitement, and then if there's an interesting smell, but other than that hes good.

Understands the phrase "You're pulling", and will reverse backwards lol


----------



## ECT

rottiemum said:


> Well, my parents were here for 17 days and have now made it back to the US.
> 
> Chase was a superstar!
> After the initial excitement of the 1st couple of days I was able to keep him off the lead in the house. He was fine with them being here and just doing normal things. I kept his routine as normal as possible and they are quite calm people.
> Mom was a bit intimidated if he tried to play rough with me but I kept that to a minimum. Dad would happily play some gentle tug with him.
> He's had lots of treats and chews!
> Today when I came back from the airport we both took a long nap and we've had a quiet calm day.
> He'll need a good run in the private field soon, but for today I think we are both just happy to have the house back to ourselves. It was a long visit! :Angelic
> 
> Oh, and the boy turned 3 on Friday!!
> View attachment 493975


Well done chase! And well done to you too @rottiemum all your hard work with him is paying off.
And happy belated birthday chase. He's so handsome


----------



## O2.0

I've done a couple videos on LLW

There might be some stuff in here that's useful to you:


----------



## rona

Lurcherlad said:


> With Jack, I just stopped walking and waited for him to relax the tension… said "thank you, walk on".
> 
> He was in a harness and lead or flexi, so I wasn't after a heel, just not being dragged
> 
> He soon learned that pulling meant stopping …. loose(ish) lead meant he got to where he wanted to go.


Did this with Alfie when I first got him, didn't work, he was just standing there waiting to resume pulling, so I took it in up a notch, meaning that he actually had to engage brain. I used to insist he walk back and around me, much like obedience dogs used to do ( I think they come straight in now?) 
Took time but worked a treat. I started with a certain part of the walk he couldn't pull. A whole walk just ruined it for both of us, that section of the walk just gradually got bigger and bigger


----------



## Happy Paws2

Beth78 said:


> Lurchers are vicious and should be contained


I remember playing tug with Dillon, with 6 stone tugging on one end and me the other trying to hang on my shoulder could hurt for the rest of the day.


----------



## Magyarmum

Right! That's it! It's been decided! No more long lines on our walks along the cart track at the top of my garden.

We had such a lovely walk yesterday afternoon and both boys were absolute stars coming back to me when called. So proud of them! The only downside was the heat - 28C - which meant a very short walk.

From now on I'll take their normal 2.4 metre leads, just in case!

Yay!


----------



## O2.0

Yay for no more long lines! 
I wish we were at 28C, it's supposed to get up in to the high 90's to 100 all week :Arghh (37, 38C)


----------



## Magyarmum

O2.0 said:


> Yay for no more long lines!
> I wish we were at 28C, it's supposed to get up in to the high 90's to 100 all week :Arghh (37, 38C)


In June the temperature is normally in the mid 20's and we don't get into the 30's until July and August. This year however since the beginning of May the weather's been much hotter than normal which means I have to leave the boys at home when I go shopping. And also because of lack of shade I'm restricted to where we can walk. Most annoying!


----------



## 1507601

Thank you for all the advice re loose lead walking. I have actually been trying the stopping when she pulls, but it just increases her excitement to carry on and pull harder next time. Part of my mistake may be doing it as soon as we get out of the door when she's at her most excited. I'll try and catch the moments when the leash is loose and reward and use the ideas from O20's video and let you all know how it goes.  Just wish I was quicker at actually getting treats out in time to reward.


----------



## O2.0

Lucy2020 said:


> Just wish I was quicker at actually getting treats out in time to reward.


Have them in your hand ready. Learn to hold the leash and treats. You can practice without the dog  
You mentioned you wrap the leash around your hand? I wouldn't do that, reel in and out and hold the leash like you would a set of reins with your hand over the top.


----------



## Magyarmum

Lucy2020 said:


> Thank you for all the advice re loose lead walking. I have actually been trying the stopping when she pulls, but it just increases her excitement to carry on and pull harder next time. Part of my mistake may be doing it as soon as we get out of the door when she's at her most excited. I'll try and catch the moments when the leash is loose and reward and use the ideas from O20's video and let you all know how it goes.  Just wish I was quicker at actually getting treats out in time to reward.


Being the horrible homan bean that I am, I refused to take my dogs for a walk if they were too excited before we even got out of the door or front gate. If they were they got taken back inside, their leads taken off and I went and did something else until they'd calmed down sufficiently for me to try again.

At first it could sometimes take a couple of hours and several attempts before we finally managed to get out of the house/front gate, but in the end it paid off because it's so much easier to walk/train a dog who calm right from the beginning of your walk.


----------



## O2.0




----------



## rona

Lucy2020 said:


> Just wish I was quicker at actually getting treats out in time to reward


Cheese in a tube often works


----------



## Oof

Magyarmum said:


> Being the horrible homan bean that I am, I refused to take my dogs for a walk if they were too excited before we even got out of the door or front gate. If they were they got taken back inside, their leads taken off and I went and did something else until they'd calmed down sufficiently for me to try again.
> 
> At first it could sometimes take a couple of hours and several attempts before we finally managed to get out of the house/front gate, but in the end it paid off because it's so much easier to walk/train a dog who calm right from the beginning of your walk.


I did this last night, I'm glad I'm not the only one.

Apparently taking off slippers = walk = "I must repeatedly fling myself at the front door whilst staring at my lead"


----------



## Beth78

O2.0 said:


> View attachment 494051


Ha! Teeny weeny teefs.


----------



## Soph x

Was bath time for the little Goose yesterday and I don't think she appreciated any of it. Especially seeing as she worked SO hard to get her feet stained yellow from the beach, and they're now back to white. I'm so terrible


----------



## Lurcherlad

@Lucy2020 … what works for one dog doesn't for another … it can be a bit "suck it and see".

Just be sure to be consistent, then it's clearer what you want and the dog is more likely to understand and achieve


----------



## Oof

Weird night with Finn - he got me up at 2am by whining and pacing. Let him out, he didn't need the toilet, but he seemed stressed. Panting, his heart was beating really fast and he looked scared  stayed downstairs and eventually he settled but it took a long time. Hes very clingy this morning.
Does anyone have any idea of what that was about? It wasn't hot where he was sleeping, no noises as far as I could tell.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Oof said:


> Weird night with Finn - he got me up at 2am by whining and pacing. Let him out, he didn't need the toilet, but he seemed stressed. Panting, his heart was beating really fast and he looked scared  stayed downstairs and eventually he settled but it took a long time. Hes very clingy this morning.
> Does anyone have any idea of what that was about? It wasn't hot where he was sleeping, no noises as far as I could tell.


I don't want to frighten you but I'd have a word with your vet...I just looked up what you said and found this.....

Symptoms of Heart Attack in Dogs

There is little warning for a heart attack event. Collapse may be the first symptom observed. Symptoms associated with canine heart attack can include:


Slight fever (over 103° Fahrenheit/39.4° Celsius)
Vomiting
*Panting/abnormal breathing*
*Increased heart rate (over 100 beats per minute for large breeds) (over 140 beats per minute for small breeds)*
Lethargy
Head tilt
Confusion/Anxiety
Immobility
Rigidity
Seizure
Collapse
Hopefully it's nothing but maybe worth checking out.


----------



## Oof

Happy Paws2 said:


> I don't want to frighten you but I'd have a word with your vet...I just looked up what you said and found this.....
> 
> Symptoms of Heart Attack in Dogs
> 
> There is little warning for a heart attack event. Collapse may be the first symptom observed. Symptoms associated with canine heart attack can include:
> 
> 
> Slight fever (over 103° Fahrenheit/39.4° Celsius)
> Vomiting
> *Panting/abnormal breathing*
> *Increased heart rate (over 100 beats per minute for large breeds) (over 140 beats per minute for small breeds)*
> Lethargy
> Head tilt
> Confusion/Anxiety
> Immobility
> Rigidity
> Seizure
> Collapse
> Hopefully it's nothing but maybe worth checking out.


Christ  ok thank you for looking into it for me. That's definitely scary


----------



## Happy Paws2

I really, truly didn't want to scare you, but I thought it may be worth looking into just in case, but as I said hopefully it's maybe nothing .


----------



## LittleFox

Oof said:


> Weird night with Finn - he got me up at 2am by whining and pacing. Let him out, he didn't need the toilet, but he seemed stressed. Panting, his heart was beating really fast and he looked scared  stayed downstairs and eventually he settled but it took a long time. Hes very clingy this morning.
> Does anyone have any idea of what that was about? It wasn't hot where he was sleeping, no noises as far as I could tell.


Pacing, whining and a fast heartbeat could be any number of pain/illness-related things, as well as stress/anxiety/fear. Could be a noise he heard but you didn't, could be a sore crampy tummy, could be something more serious.

If he's still pacing and whining today then probably worth a checkup. If he's just a bit out of sorts I'd monitor.

Do you know what his heartrate usually is? It can vary hugely between dogs.


----------



## Magyarmum

LittleFox said:


> Pacing, whining and a fast heartbeat could be any number of pain/illness-related things, as well as stress/anxiety/fear. Could be a noise he heard but you didn't, could be a sore crampy tummy, could be something more serious.
> 
> If he's still pacing and whining today then probably worth a checkup. If he's just a bit out of sorts I'd monitor.
> 
> Do you know what his heartrate usually is? It can vary hugely between dogs.


You beat me to it! Georgina used to pant, drool and have a rapid heartbeat whenever we went to the vet, because she was terrified. As soon as she left and climbed into the car she was back to normal.

Grisha displayed similar symptoms last week when he collapsed with heatstroke. Half an hour later he was back to his old self.


----------



## Oof

LittleFox said:


> Pacing, whining and a fast heartbeat could be any number of pain/illness-related things, as well as stress/anxiety/fear. Could be a noise he heard but you didn't, could be a sore crampy tummy, could be something more serious.
> 
> If he's still pacing and whining today then probably worth a checkup. If he's just a bit out of sorts I'd monitor.
> 
> Do you know what his heartrate usually is? It can vary hugely between dogs.


Atm he's fine - he was a bit cuddley first thing, but no more whining or pacing. He annihilated his breakfast which is good.

You know, I have no idea what his normal heart rate is as I've never taken a reading - I just know when I got up it was pounding. I'll measure it in a couple of days and keep it written down. Thanks for replying.



Magyarmum said:


> You beat me to it! Georgina used to pant, drool and have a rapid heartbeat whenever we went to the vet, because she was terrified. As soon as she left and climbed into the car she was back to normal.
> 
> Grisha displayed similar symptoms last week when he collapsed with heatstroke. Half an hour later he was back to his old self.


I read your thread on that - scary. I'm hoping (want of a better word) that it's 'just' something he heard that frightened him. I'll stay downstairs with him tonight and see what happens.


----------



## StormyThai

Foxes are barking at all hours at the moment..he may have been wound up by one close to the house?
Did he need the toilet? I know if Thai needs a poop and needs one now he will pant and pace and whine.


----------



## Oof

StormyThai said:


> Foxes are barking at all hours at the moment..he may have been wound up by one close to the house?
> Did he need the toilet? I know if Thai needs a poop and needs one now he will pant and pace and whine.


I let him out, but he just stood there and then came back in. Could definitely be foxes - we occasionally get them in the garden. I heard my neighbours arguing this morning, so perhaps they're responsible lol (it wouldn't be the first time)


----------



## MissKittyKat

Woody has a new name - $h*t dog.
He hardly ever rolls in anything but the farmer must have been our fertilising and the temptation was just too much.

He's had a wipe down but still smells! So he'll be on the lead for a few days if we go the field


----------



## rona

Oof said:


> Weird night with Finn - he got me up at 2am by whining and pacing. Let him out, he didn't need the toilet, but he seemed stressed. Panting, his heart was beating really fast and he looked scared  stayed downstairs and eventually he settled but it took a long time. Hes very clingy this morning.
> Does anyone have any idea of what that was about? It wasn't hot where he was sleeping, no noises as far as I could tell.


Archie does this when there's thunder about. He knows long before I do...........probably feels the change in pressure


----------



## 1507601

@Oof Hope he's feeling better today. Sounds a bit like how Zhia was when she had a stomach bug last year.


----------



## Lurcherlad

For info:


----------



## Magyarmum

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=985557072144409


----------



## Mojo83

Took Dobby out for a toilet break today (we live in a maisonette) and she decided as the weather was so good she was going to sun bathe. So she laid down in the middle of the path and refused to move! So I sat with her for 15 minutes then managed to get her in


----------



## Oof

Mojo83 said:


> Took Dobby out for a toilet break today (we live in a maisonette) and she decided as the weather was so good she was going to sun bathe. So she laid down in the middle of the path and refused to move! So I sat with her for 15 minutes then managed to get her in


Hahaha


----------



## rona

OH made a little raised bowl holder out of scrap wood 
Recently Updated2 by jenny clifford, on Flickr

I don't like the bought ones, they are either too high or too low. This one doesn't make him eat at an awkward angle. His head is just slightly down


----------



## catz4m8z

Lets hope everybody looks after their dogs in the next few days (in the UK at least) and doesnt leave them in a car 'just for a couple of minutes' or take them out for a 'nice, long walk'.

My lots are already in energy saving mode and spending their time flopped out on the laminate flooring.


----------



## rona

catz4m8z said:


> Lets hope everybody looks after their dogs in the next few days (in the UK at least) and doesnt leave them in a car 'just for a couple of minutes' or take them out for a 'nice, long walk'.
> 
> My lots are already in energy saving mode and spending their time flopped out on the laminate flooring.


Mines going to the pool tomorrow..........perfect


----------



## Arny

Stealing the wild strawberries


----------



## Beth78

catz4m8z said:


> Lets hope everybody looks after their dogs in the next few days (in the UK at least) and doesnt leave them in a car 'just for a couple of minutes' or take them out for a 'nice, long walk'.
> 
> My lots are already in energy saving mode and spending their time flopped out on the laminate flooring.


We've cancelled our usual group walk tomorrow so I'm going to take Whisp for an early woods walk instead.

I hate that people let their dogs suffer and die in hot cars every year. Idiots.


----------



## O2.0

catz4m8z said:


> Lets hope everybody looks after their dogs in the next few days (in the UK at least) and doesnt leave them in a car 'just for a couple of minutes' or take them out for a 'nice, long walk'.


Penny is still coming to XC from 6:30 to 10:00 ish in the morning. It's brutal but she copes so well. She's the most heat tolerant dog I've ever owned. I do carry water for her and she's smart about resting and finding shade. It blows my mind that she's not tongue lolling panting in this heat, she pants some, but not for long.



Arny said:


> Stealing the wild strawberries


Yesterday I discovered that Penny does the same with blackberries! Pops them right off the thorn bushes!  I had some too, they're so sweet this year!


----------



## Arny

O2.0 said:


> Yesterday I discovered that Penny does the same with blackberries! Pops them right off the thorn bushes!  I had some too, they're so sweet this year!


Bit early here for blackberries! 
Its amazing they manage to pluck them without getting any of the plant.


----------



## rona

Just off to the pool.................I may go in with him


----------



## DanWalkersmum

My OH is getting up early, before 6am to take Dan out and also water the allotment, they are back for 8am. We've been going at 9pm for a short walk round the country park ( a very slow plod really) and this seems to be working well at the moment. Have got the large garden umbrella up and a little parasol over the raised dog bed for Dan. He's worn himself out helping me unpack the cardboard from a couple of garden chairs that were delivered earlier and is currenly snoozing behind the chair by the window, where OH is also snoozing in front of the telly


----------



## Kaily

We went out at 6.30am, walked for a couple of hours in nice shaded woodland. They then had a cooling swim in the lake and are now fast asleep.


----------



## rona

IMG_2349 by jenny clifford, on Flickr

IMG_2350 by jenny clifford, on Flickr



Didn't faze him at all, though he was quite competitive to get to the toy first 

Cooled me down lovely


----------



## Beth78

Saw a fool just now in the village centre walking 2 golden retrievers, it's too hot outside to walk a dog, especially ones with thick coats. Some people are ignorant.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Poor dogs


----------



## Sarah H

Driving home for my lunch break and I saw the local LONG COATED Akita being walked. He's massive and has the thickest coat, just couldn't believe she would take him out pavement pounding in that heat!
My lot find it way too hot to actually do anything and just lounge around on the cool slate by the back door, or on the tiles in the kitchen, barring Fly, who loves to sunbathe and will cook himself if you don't keep an eye on him. Unfortunately the swallows have decided he's a threat and have taken to dive-bombing him (they've never really taken notice of the dogs much before). He's very much upset by this as it disturbs his favourite leisure activity! Yesterday I couldn't work out why he was wandering about looking so sad and forlorn until I saw the swallows have a go when he flopped on the grass. Poor Fly. He picked a different sunny spot today and they didn't bother him as much, then he sat under the shade with me and they left him alone. For some reason they don't bother with Nooka who will sunbath for a little bit then pop back in the shade (she's sensible and good at regulating herself).


----------



## golfchick

I went to pets at home just before lunch to get some bits and pieces in 28 degrees heat and there was a couple walking a big husky/akita in the carpark and putting him in the car, idiots!


----------



## LinznMilly

Magyarmum said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=985557072144409


No lurcher. Not even a whippet. :Grumpy Probably because he could never throw the balls far enough, run fast enough, and catch them on the first bounce. :Smuggrin 

Temps weren't so bad up here. I still kept walks short.

Here's my two earlier this afternoon;


----------



## catz4m8z

golfchick said:


> I went to pets at home just before lunch to get some bits and pieces in 28 degrees heat and there was a couple walking a big husky/akita in the carpark and putting him in the car, idiots!


'Idiots' is right! Sometimes I dont think people appreciate that dogs have a blooming great fur coat and some of them just arent adapted to hot weather. Also it bugs me when people take them out for walks forgetting that whilst they are pottering along the dog will probably be running...and doing 4 times the distance they do. No wonder heat stroke happens.
TBH we didnt go out at all yesterday. The pensioners dont mind if they dont have a walk and it was def too hot for them. At least it didnt bother Adam that much (I was worried about his heart failure)...I suppose it helps that chihuahuas are naturally solar powered.


----------



## Oof

Finn spent most of his time yesterday horizontal in the coolest part of the house, except when he had a mad 30 minutes at around 10pm. 
He was in the garden acting VERY strange by the bin. Jumping, trembling, darting away with his tail between his legs... I was expecting an animal or something to be about there, but it turned out to be -

A SMALL PLASTIC PLANT POT. 

He is scared of a plant pot 

I'm a bit embarrassed of him tbh :Hilarious


----------



## Beth78

Oof said:


> Finn spent most of his time yesterday horizontal in the coolest part of the house, except when he had a mad 30 minutes at around 10pm.
> He was in the garden acting VERY strange by the bin. Jumping, trembling, darting away with his tail between his legs... I was expecting an animal or something to be about there, but it turned out to be -
> 
> A SMALL PLASTIC PLANT POT.
> 
> He is scared of a plant pot
> 
> I'm a bit embarrassed of him tbh :Hilarious


Oh dear silly boy.
My old greyhound freaked when she was hit in the face by a leaf once, she pulled me all the way home.
Such sensitive souls.


----------



## Magyarmum

It's been hot here since the beginning of May and can only get worse. Tomorrow and Monday the forecast is for 31C and 33C respectively and for the rest of the month a slightly cooler 27 -29C.

I've been taking the Schnauzer boys for short walks up the top of my land, the left side of which is well shaded. Yesterday though they found the remnants of a chicken that was probably left by a marauding fox crossing my land! As far as they were concerned it was the most wonderful discovery sinced sliced bread All thoughts of obeying their hooman went out of their heads and in the end their leads were put on and they were hauled off the disgusting mess and taken back home.

And no I didn't welcome them trying to kiss me, saying sorry for their bad behaviour either!



















We've been spending a lot of time just sitting under the walnut tree. The boys have been busy hollowing out a hole under the base of the tree. It's not big enoigh for two of them so theys have to take turns lying in it.


----------



## Emlar

Much cooler and rainy here today! Rufus was a very happy, soggy boy to be back out in the park.


----------



## StormyThai

We are here doing yet more scentwork...as we go around on our morning potter I like to randomly lay out a hide for him to find. No matter how many times I see it I absolutely love the "knock" when he finds the target scent :Kiss:Snaphappy:Smuggrin


----------



## Jason25

What a lovely few days we've had, sadly its gone clowdy now 

Daisy has loved every minute of it and pretty much spent the whole time basking in the sun


----------



## Oof

Jason25 said:


> sadly its gone clowdy now


Im having the best time in the rain 

Is daisy a little sun worshipper? She looks comfortable on the lounger


----------



## rona

@Jason25 I've been looking for a holiday property on the moors. Don't suppose you know of any nice ones down your way?


----------



## Jason25

Oof said:


> Im having the best time in the rain
> 
> Is daisy a little sun worshipper? She looks comfortable on the lounger


Yeah i do think she's a little bit mad, she will lay on the black mats and just bake in the sun, go in the shade for 5 minutes then repeat lol. She's not a fan of the rain tho 



rona said:


> @Jason25 I've been looking for a holiday property on the moors. Don't suppose you know of any nice ones down your way?


I can't recommend any cottages, what are you going for? Prince Town area is quite nice, the moorland around there is flattish, Postbridge which is more into the Moor is also quite flat, you've got bellever forest which is really nice, some lovely walks. There's a stream/River near the forest that's nice 

Okehampton side of the moors is nice, you've got meldon reservoir with some nice walks around it but it is steep in a lot of places.

You've also got Yelverton is a nice place, and so is Tavistock, nice little town/villages with some small shops.

Personally my favorite area is Prince town at the moment, there is a prison in Prince Town but it doesn't put me off lol


----------



## rona

Jason25 said:


> I can't recommend any cottages, what are you going for?


My sister who looks after Archie when we are on holiday, wants to go and stay on a moor. We just need somewhere as remote as possible and we just walk 
Thanks for the info


----------



## O2.0

Saw an ad for the Ruffwear Hitch Hiker dog leash - it's actually a really good idea and would be ideal for Penny and a lot of the stuff we do where she has to be leashed but it's easier if I have my hands free. 

But as usual, it's designed for much bigger dogs. Like little dogs don't hike enguin The clasp alone would be giant on her, and the leash is way too heavy. 
I've emailed the company directly and said I would buy it if it were small dog appropriate. 
We shall see if they respond.... 

I do love the ruffwear products, her PFD is a ruffwear and I'm super happy with it. Just get irritated that small dogs get overlooked in the outdoorsy stuff so much


----------



## Beth78

O2.0 said:


> Saw an ad for the Ruffwear Hitch Hiker dog leash - it's actually a really good idea and would be ideal for Penny and a lot of the stuff we do where she has to be leashed but it's easier if I have my hands free.
> 
> But as usual, it's designed for much bigger dogs. Like little dogs don't hike enguin The clasp alone would be giant on her, and the leash is way too heavy.
> I've emailed the company directly and said I would buy it if it were small dog appropriate.
> We shall see if they respond....
> 
> I do love the ruffwear products, her PFD is a ruffwear and I'm super happy with it. Just get irritated that small dogs get overlooked in the outdoorsy stuff so much


We had the same problem with our pomeranian Cross, he was teeny and as you say they don't make these things for mini dogs.
He could walk miles and would go just as far a whisp would go.


----------



## 1507601

The 'you wouldn't make me sleep on the floor really, would you?' look.
P.s. that's my husband's arm


----------



## O2.0

Pleased with Ruffwear's customer service, they got back to me today, the woman emailing says she has a 13 pound dog and that leash attachment works for her and that it weighs less than a AA battery. Well, an AA battery is still way too heavy to be bouncing on Penny's back where her harness attaches, which I explained to her. She consulted the product design/engineer person who agreed with me and also agreed that they need to make more things for small dogs and assured me that "my voice is being heard" 
But I still don't have a cool leash for the Pen-dog


----------



## StormyThai

That's awesome that they are listening to you and hopefully go on to develop proper little dog stuff


----------



## Sarah H

O2.0 said:


> Pleased with Ruffwear's customer service, they got back to me today, the woman emailing says she has a 13 pound dog and that leash attachment works for her and that it weighs less than a AA battery. Well, an AA battery is still way too heavy to be bouncing on Penny's back where her harness attaches, which I explained to her. She consulted the product design/engineer person who agreed with me and also agreed that they need to make more things for small dogs and assured me that "my voice is being heard"
> But I still don't have a cool leash for the Pen-dog


I think little dogs are definitely overlooked for 'active wear', whereas big dogs are overlooked when it comes to coats and jumpers.
Fingers crossed for a new Ruffwear mini range 🤞


----------



## Magyarmum

Find the dog.


----------



## Kaily

Little Miss Daisy is whacked out by the heat


----------



## Kaily

I can't get my pictures to post properly.


----------



## Kaily

Trying again











Nope


----------



## O2.0

Driving home today had a moment of appreciation of how far Penny has come. 
She joined in for 3 hours of XC practice, biking, chasing kids, chilling, dealing with unexpected people and things like a pro. Then we went to get an oil change, she sat in the waiting room with me no problem, then stopped by the vet for her monthly heartworm pills, she did cling to me for dear life there, but was otherwise fine. Now home and she's pestered the cat, checked the area for squirrels and is now napping - AKA recharging  

Considering where she started, I could not be more pleased that she's just slotted in with life here  

Enjoy her being way too brave on the bike








Cruising







youtube.com


----------



## Mojo83

O2.0 said:


> Driving home today had a moment of appreciation of how far Penny has come.
> She joined in for 3 hours of XC practice, biking, chasing kids, chilling, dealing with unexpected people and things like a pro. Then we went to get an oil change, she sat in the waiting room with me no problem, then stopped by the vet for her monthly heartworm pills, she did cling to me for dear life there, but was otherwise fine. Now home and she's pestered the cat, checked the area for squirrels and is now napping - AKA recharging
> 
> Considering where she started, I could not be more pleased that she's just slotted in with life here
> 
> Enjoy her being way too brave on the bike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cruising
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> youtube.com


Looks like she's having fun on the bike now 
Sounds like she's come a long way thanks to you as well as herself. She certainly landed on her paws when you found her 😊


----------



## O2.0

Mojo83 said:


> Looks like she's having fun on the bike now
> Sounds like she's come a long way thanks to you as well as herself. She certainly landed on her paws when you found her 😊


It's mostly her, she's so incredibly resilient and has such spunk, we both lucked out really.
Being able to do as much with her as I do really helps too. She just loves being involved  This is her helping me get the water ready








School Dog







youtube.com





She's a fun little dog, someone had no idea what they had when they put her out on a chain. Their loss, our gain


----------



## Oof

Just wanted to share this picture. I literally have nothing to say haha 😅

(and apologies for the size of the pic - i'm still getting used to this new forum set up)


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Tonight at 9.30pm, local CP, lovely evening, sun was in the process of setting (facing east here though).











Dan enjoyed the freedom, so quiet there at this time.


----------



## Boxer123

Looks lovey @DanWalkersmum boxers are always tucked up in bed at that time.


----------



## DanWalkersmum

It's like a reverse early morning walk. Best part of the day in fine, dry, hot weather, when daytime heat makes walking dogs tricky. This CP is a bit further away, but much nicer and larger than the one we usually use, with lots of paths through grass and a bit of woodland as well as nice wide paths. We had to avoid during lockdown, it was so busy it was impossible to enjoy. Dan loves it, loads of sniffs and pee mail to catch up on.


----------



## Arny

First* try at adding a picture.

Drying off after her shower









*read second now 😅


----------



## Beth78

I saw a border terrier running full speed down a country road earlier. We were on our way to the woods and it ran past us in the car, I got out and tried to follow them but they were too fast.
Hopefully it's OK, people zoom around those roads very quickly.


----------



## Sarah H

Had Nooka's 6 monthly skin appt at the vet on Tues, and we went for a walk round the local park afterwards. It was really hot and there were quite a few people dog walking there, so I tried to avoid them and head for the shady woody areas rather than the busier open park bits. There were squirrels EVERYWHERE! And not only squirrels, but rats. Rats scurrying across paths and to the water, sunbathing on the grass, and just sitting on the edge of the paths. Nooka just didn't know what to do with herself! Another dog walker mentioned how her dog was going mad for the rats, and I could hear dogs barking on the other side of the park too. Luckily the shaded areas were fairly empty of other 4-legged beasties and we could have a nice quiet rat-free rest of the the walk.
Here is Nooka showing me where the squirrel went.


----------



## Lyracollie

O2.0 said:


> Driving home today had a moment of appreciation of how far Penny has come.
> She joined in for 3 hours of XC practice, biking, chasing kids, chilling, dealing with unexpected people and things like a pro. Then we went to get an oil change, she sat in the waiting room with me no problem, then stopped by the vet for her monthly heartworm pills, she did cling to me for dear life there, but was otherwise fine. Now home and she's pestered the cat, checked the area for squirrels and is now napping - AKA recharging
> 
> Considering where she started, I could not be more pleased that she's just slotted in with life here
> 
> Enjoy her being way too brave on the bike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cruising
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> youtube.com


What brand of harness is this? She's a similar shape to Pippa and it's been a nightmare trying to find a decent one for her.
She looks like she's loving the bike!


----------



## O2.0

Sarah H said:


> Had Nooka's 6 monthly skin appt at the vet on Tues, and we went for a walk round the local park afterwards. It was really hot and there were quite a few people dog walking there, so I tried to avoid them and head for the shady woody areas rather than the busier open park bits. There were squirrels EVERYWHERE! And not only squirrels, but rats. Rats scurrying across paths and to the water, sunbathing on the grass, and just sitting on the edge of the paths. Nooka just didn't know what to do with herself! Another dog walker mentioned how her dog was going mad for the rats, and I could hear dogs barking on the other side of the park too. Luckily the shaded areas were fairly empty of other 4-legged beasties and we could have a nice quiet rat-free rest of the the walk.
> Here is Nooka showing me where the squirrel went.


No photo shows up for me 



Lyracollie said:


> What brand of harness is this? She's a similar shape to Pippa and it's been a nightmare trying to find a decent one for her.
> She looks like she's loving the bike!


That's the hurtta casual padded Y harness. Penny is awful to fit for harnesses and I like how this one sits on her. It's not perfect, but it's better than most.


----------



## Sarah H

O2.0 said:


> No photo shows up for me


That's weird, I can see it. I think the forum still has some teething problems...


----------



## Magyarmum

Sarah H said:


> That's weird, I can see it. I think the forum still has some teething problems...


I can't the photo of Nooka nor the one posted by @0.20


----------



## Sarah H

Magyarmum said:


> I can't the photo of Nooka nor the one posted by @0.20


I can see everyone's pics and videos. Must be some weird thing going on with the forum and people's settings or browser.


----------



## O2.0

I can see everyon else's photos but not @Sarah H 

Just get this:


----------



## Arny

I could see Nooka last night but now it’s just a tiny white square. Weird.


----------



## O2.0

In other news, I'm helping with a puppy class for the rest of the summer. This will either cure me of puppy broodiness or make it worse. Jury is still out. There is a nicely bred pitbull pup in the class who I might have to steal 
Penny was not impressed either with me leaving clearly to do something she could participate in, or with me returning smelling of puppies and treats 😆 But she'll get to come most nights, and learn to chill in the crate while class is happening. She has serious FOMO so that should be interesting in itself.


----------



## Oof

Finn went on his first overnight camp. He was a very good boy. He saw lots of strange creatures (horses, pheasants, weird guy on a motorbike), went for an accidental swim in a river, and slept well throughout the night. Now we're all exhausted, camping is hard lol.


----------



## 1507601

I really don't understand this need to lick fabrics...


----------



## Kaily

Daisy recalling from a smelly roll.


----------



## O2.0

Nicely done Daisy!!


----------



## Mojo83

Dobby enjoying a break and the breeze on our walk. Was lovely and quiet today 😊


----------



## Jason25

I got bit by a dog the other week at work, now whenever I do a delivery and hear a dog barking, I can feel the fear of wondering if its a good or naughty dog 😭 how long will this last lol


----------



## rona

Oof said:


> Finn went on his first overnight camp. He was a very good boy. He saw lots of strange creatures (horses, pheasants, weird guy on a motorbike), went for an accidental swim in a river, and slept well throughout the night. Now we're all exhausted, camping is hard lol.


But did you enjoy it?



Jason25 said:


> I got bit by a dog the other week at work, now whenever I do a delivery and hear a dog barking, I can feel the fear of wondering if its a good or naughty dog 😭 how long will this last lol


About a year for me when I was chased by a very angry, vicious looking Doberman


----------



## O2.0

Jason25 said:


> I got bit by a dog the other week at work, now whenever I do a delivery and hear a dog barking, I can feel the fear of wondering if its a good or naughty dog 😭 how long will this last lol


Hope not too bad? I'd say that fear is just good survival instincts! 


Meant to post this the other day. 
Early morning, sun, big field, happy dog surveying "her" runners in the distance


----------



## 1507601

What a day... Took Zhia to the vet for her follow up blood tests. She was pretty good the first time, but this time she knew what was going to happen and put up a hell of a fight. It took both me and the assistant to hold her (a 20kg border collie!), and even then she was still moving too much to take blood from her neck where she'd been shaved, so they switched to her leg, and she shoved her head into my top and undid the buttons (no bra!!!), and had an accident. Poor Zhia. I wish I didn't have to put her through it. 
Oh, and of the two lumps I showed them I'd found, one needs an eye keeping on it because it might turn out to be a problem


----------



## Boxer123

Lucy2020 said:


> What a day... Took Zhia to the vet for her follow up blood tests. She was pretty good the first time, but this time she knew what was going to happen and put up a hell of a fight. It took both me and the assistant to hold her (a 20kg border collie!), and even then she was still moving too much to take blood from her neck where she'd been shaved, so they switched to her leg, and she shoved her head into my top and undid the buttons (no bra!!!), and had an accident. Poor Zhia. I wish I didn't have to put her through it.
> Oh, and of the two lumps I showed them I'd found, one needs an eye keeping on it because it might turn out to be a problem


Sorry to read that poor girl give her a big cuddle. It’s horrible when they are distressed.


----------



## 1507601

Boxer123 said:


> Sorry to read that poor girl give her a big cuddle. It’s horrible when they are distressed.


It is... Well, we got home and she had a dental treat, and my father in law is round which is nice for her as she really likes him.


----------



## margy

Ahh that's awful for you and her. Belle hated the vets so every visit was an ordeal. She had to be muzzeld once with an ear infection. She wouldn't let them look at it. I hope the lumps aren't anything to worry about.


----------



## O2.0

I was a little worried about Penny this morning, she didn't run to her crate for breakfast and took her time eating it which is hugely out of character for her. But then she saw me getting ready for XC and perked up so I figured I'd take her and see. We've had a cool down and even a few spits of rain and it was much cooler today, as soon as we got to the track and I turned her loose she zoomied around like a loon. I guess even tropical swamprats get tired of 100* weather for days!


----------



## Mum2Ozzy

Just a bit of rant, I didn't want to start a thread on it. We have Ozzy's brother, Ralph staying with us again for a week; God the mess he creates really gets to me. I obviously know what he's like i know it's not something that can be fixed or trained but 24hrs in we've used entire kitchen roll moping up his accidents and house smells like neglected kennels. I'm constantly on edge which reminds me of puppy days, watching his every move and I'm able to prevent some accidents but sometimes it's the case of I'm cleaning one puddle i turn around and there's another. I feel so petty even ranting about it because he's poorly dog and I knew what I'm getting myself into agreeing to have him again. I feel sorry for the owner as no one will ever look after him, not even professional dog sitters/boarders due to his disabilities and quirks; and I've known Ralph since he was born. He'd find kennels very stressful, even here he was very unsettled last night (so much better today) so I can't say no when owner asked for help. Couple of pics so it's not all doom and gloom


----------



## Mojo83

O2.0 said:


> I was a little worried about Penny this morning, she didn't run to her crate for breakfast and took her time eating it which is hugely out of character for her. But then she saw me getting ready for XC and perked up so I figured I'd take her and see. We've had a cool down and even a few spits of rain and it was much cooler today, as soon as we got to the track and I turned her loose she zoomied around like a loon. I guess even tropical swamprats get tired of 100* weather for days!


Glad Penny perked up 🙂 It's always a worry when they're not quite themselves


----------



## O2.0

Have you considered a belly band for him? Might ease your stress and anxiety. Get several so you can change them frequently.


----------



## Mojo83

@Mum2Ozzy I know what you mean, when I dog sat for my mums elderly pug I found it quite stressful even though he's a lovely boy! It's hard when you're used to a house trained dog and well away from the puppy mess! It's good of you to have him, I hope he settles soon and has fun. Would belly bands be an option? Never tried them but seen people recommend them.


----------



## Mum2Ozzy

I have thought about it but I genuinely think he'd hate them and found them very distressing. You can barely manage to put harness on him even though he enjoys his walks. He's almost blind and gets very nervous when held/restrained in any way. Until you get to know him you'd be forgiven to think he should have been put to sleep like vet suggested when he was a puppy. But when you see him playing with his toys, running in the field despite being a bit wobbly you realise he enjoys life and is not suffering. He's better with toileting at home, I think being entire and having another male in the house encourages him to wee more. He can't be castrated as he's unlikely to survive anesthesia x


----------



## Mojo83

That's a shame, but I can see why you wouldn't want to stress him out more. Perhaps his toileting will improve slightly as he settles in for the week? Just remember it's only temporary! He is very cute 😊


----------



## Oof

rona said:


> But did you enjoy it?
> 
> 
> 
> About a year for me when I was chased by a very angry, vicious looking Doberman


It was stressful, and hard work, but yeah I did it enjoy it. I've already looked at campsites further away so that's a sign! (The one we stayed at was a 10minute drive from the house)


----------



## Canine K9

Has anyone else noticed an increase in PITA offlead dogs and owners since lockdown? Had another incident this morning- man lets his dog 'greet' Bailey by body slamming him, biting at his neck and pinning him to the floor. Large, strong breed so very intimidating for Bailey. I ask the man to recall his dog, he (unsurprisingly) can't. I then ask him to come over and collect the dog and get a tirade of abuse back- lots of very nasty insults that I won't repeat.

I'm considering buying the Bite Back spray because I'm so fed up of it! I do walk in quiet places at quiet times, but living in a dog-heavy area, it's inevitable that I will come across other dogs. And they seem to have gotten worse- it was only a few months ago that another large dog attacked Bailey leaving him with cuts and grazes. He's (understandably) becoming more nervous around strange dogs, particularly large ones


----------



## Jason25

O2.0 said:


> Hope not too bad? I'd say that fear is just good survival instincts!
> 
> 
> Meant to post this the other day.
> Early morning, sun, big field, happy dog surveying "her" runners in the distance
> View attachment 573710


Not too bad it just broke the skin a bit and some bruising, it's fine now though 😁 
He managed to open the front door and charged at me, I won't be delivering there again 😂


----------



## Boxer123

Canine K9 said:


> Has anyone else noticed an increase in PITA offlead dogs and owners since lockdown? Had another incident this morning- man lets his dog 'greet' Bailey by body slamming him, biting at his neck and pinning him to the floor. Large, strong breed so very intimidating for Bailey. I ask the man to recall his dog, he (unsurprisingly) can't. I then ask him to come over and collect the dog and get a tirade of abuse back- lots of very nasty insults that I won't repeat.
> 
> I'm considering buying the Bite Back spray because I'm so fed up of it! I do walk in quiet places at quiet times, but living in a dog-heavy area, it's inevitable that I will come across other dogs. And they seem to have gotten worse- it was only a few months ago that another large dog attacked Bailey leaving him with cuts and grazes. He's (understandably) becoming more nervous around strange dogs, particularly large ones


I think the spray is worth getting for peace of mind. People seem so unfazed when they can’t recall. The boxers have blown it before and I’ve been mortified and so apologetic.


----------



## Kaily

Colourful lunches for my little buddies.


----------



## Sarah H

Canine K9 said:


> Has anyone else noticed an increase in PITA offlead dogs and owners since lockdown? Had another incident this morning- man lets his dog 'greet' Bailey by body slamming him, biting at his neck and pinning him to the floor. Large, strong breed so very intimidating for Bailey. I ask the man to recall his dog, he (unsurprisingly) can't. I then ask him to come over and collect the dog and get a tirade of abuse back- lots of very nasty insults that I won't repeat.
> 
> I'm considering buying the Bite Back spray because I'm so fed up of it! I do walk in quiet places at quiet times, but living in a dog-heavy area, it's inevitable that I will come across other dogs. And they seem to have gotten worse- it was only a few months ago that another large dog attacked Bailey leaving him with cuts and grazes. He's (understandably) becoming more nervous around strange dogs, particularly large ones


I think there is definitely an increase in under socialised and under trained dog due to lockdown. I also think the issue is that they don't realise it's a problem because all the other bloomin' dogs are the same!
I tend to stick my boot in the other dogs face and tell it to 'p!ss off!' Then say very loudly how horribly rude that dog was and how it really needs some training. I'm afraid I'm not worried about using force anymore. I'm not going to hit and kick the dog (unless it's actually attacking) but I will use a foot to push it away and shout at it.


----------



## Oof

A couple of weeks back a terrier thing charged up to us snarling, barking and making all kinds of noise and the owners did NOTHING. didn't even call their dog. They looked over and then continued their nice chat.

Finn, the excellent dog that he is 😏 , put his hackles up, looked at me, and then continued walking past. 

I haven't noticed any differences since lockdown because we manage to get out and about in quiet times, but what I've heard from other's is shocking.


----------



## Dog Walker Woman

I found Pet Corrector spray to be effective in deterring a few dogs charging and barking at my dogs .
Harmless to the dogs it emits a loud hiss which is a known warning from various animals and it has stopped dogs in their tracks and saved anything escalating.
I know several people that feel more confident carrying a can of that around on walks.


----------



## Oof

Dog Walker Woman said:


> I found Pet Corrector spray to be effective in deterring a few dogs charging and barking at my dogs .
> Harmless to the dogs it emits a loud hiss which is a known warning from various animals and it has stopped dogs in their tracks and saved anything escalating.
> I know several people that feel more confident carrying a can of that around on walks.


Where do you buy these from?


----------



## Dog Walker Woman

Oof said:


> Where do you buy these from?


I got mine from ebay uk /Pet Corrector Training Spray / Holster Stop Bad Behaviour Bark Scratch Chew Jump .
I think Pets at Home sell it too.
They sell a holster to clip on a belt or bag so easily accessible at all times then.


----------



## Oof

Dog Walker Woman said:


> I got mine from ebay uk /Pet Corrector Training Spray / Holster Stop Bad Behaviour Bark Scratch Chew Jump .
> I think Pets at Home sell it too.


Oh ok, I saw something in pets at home that looked like an aerosol. 

Sad that people have to equip themselves with these things just to have a peaceful walk with their dog.

Does anyone have any ideas/solutions as to what can be done about lockdown dogs and their behaviour?


----------



## Lurcherlad

Dog Walker Woman said:


> I found Pet Corrector spray to be effective in deterring a few dogs charging and barking at my dogs .
> Harmless to the dogs it emits a loud hiss which is a known warning from various animals and it has stopped dogs in their tracks and saved anything escalating.
> I know several people that feel more confident carrying a can of that around on walks.


That would have really upset my Jack though.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Oof said:


> Oh ok, I saw something in pets at home that looked like an aerosol.
> 
> Sad that people have to equip themselves with these things just to have a peaceful walk with their dog.
> 
> Does anyone have any ideas/solutions as to what can be done about lockdown dogs and their behaviour?


Report to the Dog Warden.

If it’s happening in a particular area (ours was the sports field behind our house which was a route through to the lanes and more quiet areas) they should go over and monitor then speak to any owners who aren’t controlling their dogs.

Ours assured me he had done so …. ????


----------



## Dog Walker Woman

Lurcherlad said:


> That would have really upset my Jack though.


I was worried about that with my collies, being very sensitive, but found it was less scary than the offending dog and they got to feel reassured by it after seeing it in action a few times.


----------



## Oof

Lurcherlad said:


> Report to the Dog Warden.
> 
> If it’s happening in a particular area (ours was the sports field behind our house which was a route through to the lanes and more quiet areas) they should go over and monitor then speak to any owners who aren’t controlling their dogs.
> 
> Ours assured me he had done so …. ????


I was wondering about specific training groups aimed at lockdown dogs. When I was volunteering at a class, they had a mix of lockdown dogs and 'normal' dogs, and there was a marked difference when it came to unwanted behaviours.

Saying that, by the time the owners of such dogs decide to get them to a class, they're beyond what can be offered in a group setting anyway and usually need 1 to 1. 

I'd love a study to be done on the 'types' of people that adopted dpgs in lockdown etc, like whether they're dog novices and whatnot. Nerdy me would find it very interesting 🤓


----------



## O2.0

Filed under "stuff that makes me happy" 
This little monster enjoying morning warm-ups


----------



## MissKittyKat

I think Woody has finally lost his last few brain cells. He found yet another ball on our walk (I wish people would stop loosing them in the field!) And then on the way back decided he wanted a scratch so used the ball, he then wanted to squish it in his mouth but couldn't quite reach it because he was still on his back


----------



## Oof

If anyone has been to any seminars/training/talks regarding dogs - how on earth do you find where they're held/buy tickets?


----------



## edinoodle

Oof said:


> If anyone has been to any seminars/training/talks regarding dogs - how on earth do you find where they're held/buy tickets?


I mostly have found ones through word of mouth and facebook, I found a group which shares dog related events in my area and it's been great (although not for my bank account!), maybe your area will have one too?


----------



## edinoodle

Just testing to see if I can upload a picture using the new layout  ooh there is a poodle emoji!🐩


----------



## rottiemum

Just when you think everything's going really well, they're behaving great...That's When they go and show you up...

Nice walk through the woods...get down by the river and all of a sudden there's a dog in the water. We've seen them before but not for a while, and this dog will literally do his whole walk in the water with the guy on the trail beside it. 
I forgot how much Chase hates seeing dogs in the water. But summer is upon us. 
He went mental.
Took all I had to keep hold of him. And the racket he was making. Like someone was killing him. 
Now, I know he just wants to go in and play too, but it looks (and sounds) really bad.
He did get to go in after the dog was gone but omg what a carry on.
I need to be more vigilant around the water!


----------



## kimthecat

Oof said:


> If anyone has been to any seminars/training/talks regarding dogs - how on earth do you find where they're held/buy tickets?


 I would assume you book on line . 









Welcome to the APBC - APBC


The Association of Pet Behaviour Counsellors: Excellence in Animal Behaviour & Welfare The Association of Pet Behaviour Counsellors (APBC) is a network of friendly and professional practitioners who work alongside the vet-led team with a variety of species including dogs, cats, horses, small...




www.apbc.org.uk


----------



## 1507601

Zhia had a nightmare earlier, and it showed just how much she's still avoiding making noises when she's conscious. She was barking, whining and even started howling, a noise we've never once heard from her. I wish she felt comfortable enough to express herself fully, but I guess after years of living on the streets it's to be expected.


----------



## Sarah H

I now know why they are called Maligators (besides all the biting of course). Bronte has discovered the art of the 'crocodile roll' when he has a toy.


----------



## O2.0

The face of a dog who was told she was not coming to XC practice yesterday. (I had all-day training afterwards and wouldn't have time to run her home.) 










But all was mended when she found out she was coming to puppy class in the evening. 
Until.... I did some restrained recalls with the pittie puppy and demonstrated enthusiastic praise. That was a step too far and Penny had _opinions_ about me praising and feeding a gross drooly puppy so much!  
She got over it quickly enough though


----------



## rottiemum

Much better walk today. Went out a bit later and avoided the woods/river altogether.
Started to get a bit too interested in someone walking on the other side of the road but a few scattered treats soon had him distracted from them. Funny, there are guys doing gas work down the street and we have to walk quite close to them coming back; he just walks by them like they're not there!
Weirdo
🙄


----------



## Sarah H

rottiemum said:


> Much better walk today. Went out a bit later and avoided the woods/river altogether.
> Started to get a bit too interested in someone walking on the other side of the road but a few scattered treats soon had him distracted from them. Funny, there are guys doing gas work down the street and we have to walk quite close to them coming back; he just walks by them like they're not there!
> Weirdo
> 🙄


It always makes me laugh what dogs do and don't react to. It's why, in training class, we never try to apply logic to a dog's reactions (unless there's an obvious reason). 
Bronte was the same in the woods the other day. Went past multiple people, children, dogs, bikes, with little to no reaction apart excitement towards the dogs (especially the dachshund with a squeaky ball, very exciting!). Then there was a couple stood by some trees with a child's bike between them that he spotted at the bottom of a hill and oh no! Scary scary thing needed big scary barks! We got to them and he was a bit worried sniffing the ground then realised it was just people....idiot. We then walked quite happily past a group of young kids sat with their bikes making a racket, no problem. Last time we were there he barked at the benches....


----------



## Lurcherlad

Lucy2020 said:


> Zhia had a nightmare earlier, and it showed just how much she's still avoiding making noises when she's conscious. She was barking, whining and even started howling, a noise we've never once heard from her. I wish she felt comfortable enough to express herself fully, but I guess after years of living on the streets it's to be expected.


Jack was very quiet but when dreaming would be very vocal … squeaking and barking. Even occasional growling with lip curls … something he would never do in “real life”.


----------



## 1507601

Got some of Zhia's blood test results back! All good! The rest should be back tomorrow. They didn't take enough blood the first time so we had to go in again! She was not a happy dog. She's getting over it though.


----------



## Magyarmum

Brotherly love ...... aaah!


----------



## 1507601

So quick question... I contacted a puppy liaison officer from the breed club and had an immediate response asking where in the UK I am, on Thursday, but haven't heard anything since I answered pretty much straight away. How long do I give it before I follow up?


----------



## Emlar

Guess who stole and ate an entire packet of butter, plus wrapper? ....and then vomited most of his back up on the dining room floor... 🙈

Learning opportunity for us though. We panicked, which then triggered his resource guarding, and so he wolfed it down double time. In hindsight we needed to stay calm, ignore, and get him something high value to swap with. Next time....!


----------



## 1507601

Emlar said:


> Guess who stole and ate an entire packet of butter, plus wrapper? ....and then vomited most of his back up on the dining room floor... 🙈
> 
> Learning opportunity for us though. We panicked, which then triggered his resource guarding, and so he wolfed it down double time. In hindsight we needed to stay calm, ignore, and get him something high value to swap with. Next time....!


Oh nooo! We've nearly had that with the in laws Labrador, but I managed to get most of it off her, luckily. I'm not sure anything could compete with a block of butter, with her. Dogs can be disgusting...


----------



## Arny

Emlar said:


> Guess who stole and ate an entire packet of butter, plus wrapper? ....and then vomited most of his back up on the dining room floor... 🙈
> 
> Learning opportunity for us though. We panicked, which then triggered his resource guarding, and so he wolfed it down double time. In hindsight we needed to stay calm, ignore, and get him something high value to swap with. Next time....!


My old dog ate a whole block of cheese in wrapper, his poo came out pre packaged 😁


----------



## Canine K9

Boxer123 said:


> I think the spray is worth getting for peace of mind. People seem so unfazed when they can’t recall. The boxers have blown it before and I’ve been mortified and so apologetic.





Sarah H said:


> I think there is definitely an increase in under socialised and under trained dog due to lockdown. I also think the issue is that they don't realise it's a problem because all the other bloomin' dogs are the same!
> I tend to stick my boot in the other dogs face and tell it to 'p!ss off!' Then say very loudly how horribly rude that dog was and how it really needs some training. I'm afraid I'm not worried about using force anymore. I'm not going to hit and kick the dog (unless it's actually attacking) but I will use a foot to push it away and shout at it.





Oof said:


> A couple of weeks back a terrier thing charged up to us snarling, barking and making all kinds of noise and the owners did NOTHING. didn't even call their dog. They looked over and then continued their nice chat.
> 
> Finn, the excellent dog that he is 😏 , put his hackles up, looked at me, and then continued walking past.
> 
> I haven't noticed any differences since lockdown because we manage to get out and about in quiet times, but what I've heard from other's is shocking.





Dog Walker Woman said:


> I found Pet Corrector spray to be effective in deterring a few dogs charging and barking at my dogs .
> Harmless to the dogs it emits a loud hiss which is a known warning from various animals and it has stopped dogs in their tracks and saved anything escalating.
> I know several people that feel more confident carrying a can of that around on walks.


Thanks all for the replies, including those I've not mentioned above. Sorry for the late reply, been super busy! 

I ended up going for the Spray Shield instead, not had to use it so far but feel more confident in having it with me. These dogs that harass us aren't aggressive, rather bad mannered and rambunctious, but Bailey is such a nervous little dog, incidents like the one we had last Tuesday really spoil walks for us! Especially when it lands me in an argument with the owner 🤣


----------



## Canine K9

In more positive news, I love how excited he gets when we do nosework!


----------



## Sarah H

Canine K9 said:


> In more positive news, I love how excited he gets when we do nosework!


Haha his little excited bounce at the start is too cute!


----------



## Beth78

It was Whisp's 5th Gotcha day this week!
She got a new collar and a ladybird squeaky toy and a nice long walk with her best buddy Max the German Shepherd.
She's come a long way in those 5 years. From being a feral, nervous wreck to a confident best friend that I love walking and spending time with.
She's still very reactive to most unknown dogs and always will be but I feel we have the right training in place to not have to worry too much about it.
Her new collar;









She's also lost abit of weight as she's been getting fat over the last year so I cut her food down a tad.


----------



## O2.0

Happy gotcha day Whisp!!


----------



## Boxer123

Beth78 said:


> It was Whisp's 5th Gotcha day this week!
> She got a new collar and a ladybird squeaky toy and a nice long walk with her best buddy Max the German Shepherd.
> She's come a long way in those 5 years. From being a feral, nervous wreck to a confident best friend that I love walking and spending time with.
> She's still very reactive to most unknown dogs and always will be but I feel we have the right training in place to not have to worry too much about it.
> Her new collar;
> View attachment 574059
> 
> 
> She's also lost abit of weight as she's been getting fat over the last year so I cut her food down a tad.
> View attachment 574060


Happy gotcha day Whisp.


----------



## rottiemum

Chase got to go to the private field today!
The weather was finally not too hot and not raining. Lol
Ran around chasing his ball for an hour and is now having a snooze.


----------



## Sarah H

Happy Gotcha day Whisp! I cut Fly's food down a tad too as I thought he had a bit too much covering. Seeing him run around the field today I'm much happier with his condition now.


----------



## margy

Happy Gotcha day Whisp x


----------



## margy

We have Tilly again for 5 days. I love having her. I need a Tilly she really makes me feel everything is right in my world . She's not a bother and fits right in


----------



## Oof

Finn has been a bum hole for the last three days.

Conversely it isn't too much of a bad thing - his walks/activities have increased over longer periods of time, and only NOW is he being stupid.

A drastic improvement from 3 years ago, when a single walk would produce a week of reactivity and general nonsense.


----------



## O2.0

I think I'm done calling Penny reactive. I updated the reactivity thread with a video of her actually being dog neutral, and she showed off all her good dog skills camping these last 2 days, even food wasn't an issue. She still has her moments but I think the label for that is "terrier bitch"   

*_*

Has anyone been watching Suzanne Clothier's daily puppy breath? OMG brightens my day every day! If you want to see how a really conscientious breeder not only selects the best dogs but gives the puppies every single best opportunity to reach their potential, look her up on FB, it's so lovely to watch those pups!!


----------



## Beth78

O2.0 said:


> I think I'm done calling Penny reactive. I updated the reactivity thread with a video of her actually being dog neutral, and she showed off all her good dog skills camping these last 2 days, even food wasn't an issue. She still has her moments but I think the label for that is "terrier bitch"
> 
> *_*
> 
> Has anyone been watching Suzanne Clothier's daily puppy breath? OMG brightens my day every day! If you want to see how a really conscientious breeder not only selects the best dogs but gives the puppies every single best opportunity to reach their potential, look her up on FB, it's so lovely to watch those pups!!


Good news !
Well done to both of you.

I have to say I'm abit jealous.

But I've come to terms that whisp will always be reactive, we have all the training in place and try to walk her where we have less chance of meeting the next enemy no. 1.


----------



## O2.0

Beth78 said:


> Good news !
> Well done to both of you.
> 
> I have to say I'm abit jealous.
> 
> But I've come to terms that whisp will always be reactive, we have all the training in place and try to walk her where we have less chance of meeting the next enemy no. 1.


I think if you can walk Whisp without issues under the right circumstances, if she has improved, and if you have the tools to deal with her if she does pop off, then that counts as less reactive at least. 

Penny will always have 'issues' of some sort. She was badly raised, and she's obviously not bred for temperament. All I ever wanted for her was for her to be able to exist in the world without stressing out about it so much. She's definitely there and then some and I will never take it for granted what a gift it is to see her enjoying herself out in the world  

Methpuppy


----------



## Beth78

O2.0 said:


> I think if you can walk Whisp without issues under the right circumstances, if she has improved, and if you have the tools to deal with her if she does pop off, then that counts as less reactive at least.
> 
> Penny will always have 'issues' of some sort. She was badly raised, and she's obviously not bred for temperament. All I ever wanted for her was for her to be able to exist in the world without stressing out about it so much. She's definitely there and then some and I will never take it for granted what a gift it is to see her enjoying herself out in the world
> 
> Methpuppy


Thank you, that is very true. She is a work in progress and always will be, but if I'm honest that is just what I needed in my life.
She has helped me and I have helped her, and will continue to do so.


----------



## Oof

Beth78 said:


> Thank you, that is very true. She is a work in progress and always will be, but if I'm honest that is just what I needed in my life.
> She has helped me and I have helped her, and will continue to do so.


That's a sweet post ^

Finn will always be a work in progress, as am I. Sounds like you're in a similar place to where I am; I don't describe him as reactive as I used to, rather he has reactive moments.

Speaking of Finn, for a while he's been snuffling at the garage door, but whenever I opened it and checked I could never see anything (he's found a couple of hedgehogs in there before). Anyway, I thought he was just sniffing.

Today I went in the garage and found a surprise family of mice and that's the last time I ever ignore Finn 😭


----------



## Arny

Love how Tilly tucks up tight. Maybe she’s telling me the house is cold..


----------



## catz4m8z

Still getting used to 'life without Adam' here.....which involves alot less reliance on clocks and timers! Alfie is also having trouble understanding that crate and rotate is no longer a thing. A couple of nights he has gone to his crate and refused to come out at bedtime! I still havent worked out if its confusion over how things are or if he doesnt want to come to bed with me (which would be surprising as he is an obsessive snuggler in bed!).

Also decided its about time I get serious about Alf losing weight. He is a chonky boy (I described him the other day as looking like somebody pushed a Minion over!LOL). I feel bad cutting his food though I do admit. Despite being the same size/shape as Hannah (a healthy 14Ibs) I always feed him the same portions as the 6Ib Chihuahuas got and yet he still manages to be tubby even on that for some reason. 
I shall probably have to cut his diet down to 3 bits of kibble and some carpet fluff a day to make him lose weight!LOL


----------



## Magyarmum

Arny said:


> Love how Tilly tucks up tight. Maybe she’s telling me the house is cold..
> View attachment 574204


Georgina used to curl into a ball like that.


----------



## Dave S

Teaching next doors cats their contacts........


----------



## O2.0

I think I may actually end up with a dog who can chill in the crate despite fun things going on around them! 
Penny practiced overcoming her FOMO again last night in puppy class, she gets to sit in the crate and not be involved in class which is very hard for her, particularly when mom has to demonstrate how to recall a puppy or properly reward a puppy  
It only took her 20 minutes last night to lay down and succumb to her boring fate in life of not participating  

Don't feel too terribly bad for her, she also got to go for a new hike, met some lovely labs (though they were so fat I was a little worried about them in the heat, at least they were in the water though), and she got another new walk in town after puppy class. 

My dog who runs for cover if you drop your phone is completely unperturbed by thunder and lightning, though she's not a fan of the noise of the rain pelting the car. I swear she makes no sense most days, but she's cute!


----------



## Soph x

Not sure if anyone had noticed, but sorry for being inactive for a little while! Myself and Goose have had a lot going on, as we've been moving house to live with my partner and I also tested positive for Covid a week ago and it's wiped me out.

Now anyone who's read my posts before knows Goose is an anxious reactive dog, and I thought that moving house would be really stressful on her and I'd see behavioural issues with her, which I would completely understand and support her through...

She's been A M A Z I N G! ❤

She's been perfectly fine adapting to where her things are now, including food and water bowls, beds, where to go toilet, toy boxes etc. She's just been so chilled and made herself right at home straight away.

She's still not keen on the neighbours, but she never was at the old house where we lived for 9 years so I don't expect that to change anytime soon 😂

But yeah, we will be back now and keeping you all posted with the transition as it all sinks in. In the meantime, here's Goose curled up to my partner's belt the other weekend when he was away on a stag do and she missed him ❤


----------



## Boxer123

Soph x said:


> Not sure if anyone had noticed, but sorry for being inactive for a little while! Myself and Goose have had a lot going on, as we've been moving house to live with my partner and I also tested positive for Covid a week ago and it's wiped me out.
> 
> Now anyone who's read my posts before knows Goose is an anxious reactive dog, and I thought that moving house would be really stressful on her and I'd see behavioural issues with her, which I would completely understand and support her through...
> 
> She's been A M A Z I N G! ❤
> 
> She's been perfectly fine adapting to where her things are now, including food and water bowls, beds, where to go toilet, toy boxes etc. She's just been so chilled and made herself right at home straight away.
> 
> She's still not keen on the neighbours, but she never was at the old house where we lived for 9 years so I don't expect that to change anytime soon 😂
> 
> But yeah, we will be back now and keeping you all posted with the transition as it all sinks in. In the meantime, here's Goose curled up to my partner's belt the other weekend when he was away on a stag do and she missed him ❤
> 
> View attachment 574338


Good to see you back well done Goose.


----------



## Beth78

Soph x said:


> Not sure if anyone had noticed, but sorry for being inactive for a little while! Myself and Goose have had a lot going on, as we've been moving house to live with my partner and I also tested positive for Covid a week ago and it's wiped me out.
> 
> Now anyone who's read my posts before knows Goose is an anxious reactive dog, and I thought that moving house would be really stressful on her and I'd see behavioural issues with her, which I would completely understand and support her through...
> 
> She's been A M A Z I N G! ❤
> 
> She's been perfectly fine adapting to where her things are now, including food and water bowls, beds, where to go toilet, toy boxes etc. She's just been so chilled and made herself right at home straight away.
> 
> She's still not keen on the neighbours, but she never was at the old house where we lived for 9 years so I don't expect that to change anytime soon 😂
> 
> But yeah, we will be back now and keeping you all posted with the transition as it all sinks in. In the meantime, here's Goose curled up to my partner's belt the other weekend when he was away on a stag do and she missed him ❤
> 
> View attachment 574338


I was wondering where you'd got to.
I hope she continues to settle in well.
She's such a beautiful hound.


----------



## Boxer123

Just met a lady with three boxers at the field ! That’s a whole lot of boxer. The boys had fun but it’s already getting warm.


----------



## catz4m8z

Looks like they had alot of fun! 

I must admit I dont have good experience of Boxers.....one time an adolescent one cocked his leg on me and soaked me from the knee down!😲
The owner was completely mortified!!LOL


----------



## Oof

I may have just started my own business 🙈


----------



## Beth78

Oof said:


> I may have just started my own business 🙈


Pray tell.


----------



## Oof

Beth78 said:


> Pray tell.


Is it too late to delete my post 😅 

It's working with dogs and their people.


----------



## Beth78

I bought a summertime gift for whisp from Gumtree today 🌞
She's been cooling down and having a lovely time.


----------



## Magyarmum

The Schnauzer boys are thoroughly pissed off with everything in life today! Not only is it pouring with rain but their stoopid hooman has got workmen in the kitchen using noisy angle grinders and making dust fly everywhere. They're confined to the living room and can only get outside by running the gauntlet of a plastic curtain and two rather large workmen. ....... all rather scary!

They're both asleep (in disgust) although Grisha did get his own back the last time we managed to go outside by pinching and almost demolishing one of the workman's salami sandwiches!

I've promised them that tomorrow we'll go into the city to meet one of their favouritist persons and go for a walk along their favouritist street, (irreverently called the "weeing wall") to cheer them up.


----------



## Boxer123

Magyarmum said:


> The Schnauzer boys are thoroughly pissed off with everything in life today! Not only is it pouring with rain but their stoopid hooman has got workmen in the kitchen using noisy angle grinders and making dust fly everywhere. They're confined to the living room and can only get outside by running the gauntlet of a plastic curtain and two rather large workmen. ....... all rather scary!
> 
> They're both asleep (in disgust) although Grisha did get his own back the last time we managed to go outside by pinching and almost demolishing one of the workman's salami sandwiches!
> 
> I've promised them that tomorrow we'll go into the city to meet one of their favouritist persons and go for a walk along their favouritist street, (irreverently called the "weeing wall") to cheer them up.
> 
> View attachment 574451
> 
> 
> View attachment 574452


Oh dear your are in the dog house. Loki blames me personally when it rains.


----------



## Sarah H

Put up the doggy parasol this lunchtime (yes they have their own old umbrella for shade lol, not that they really ever bother with it!), and look at it. I wonder what, or more specifically who, could have done that to it???


----------



## Jason25

Had a bbq yesterday, daisy gets really over excited when I have guests around, I usually have to put her in another room because she just goes nuts wanting their attention. Anyway my friend totally ignored her, after a few minutes she realised she wasn't getting any attention so went and lied on the grass, he didn't give her any attention all night and she settled really well. She enjoyed the sun and bbq food 😎

I've had a hang over all day so we haven't done much, daisy has spent most of the day soaking up the sun then cooling off / repeat 🤷‍♂️ 
I got the field booked for tomorrow to make up for today 😁


----------



## Magyarmum

Boxer123 said:


> Oh dear your are in the dog house. Loki blames me personally when it rains.


To add insult to injury I forgot to give them dinner which they usually have at around 4-30 I only remembered at 6 pm when I saw their empty bowls sitting on the draining board! 

This is what they had to put up with yesterday


----------



## Boxer123

Magyarmum said:


> To add insult to injury I forgot to give them dinner which they usually have at around 4-30 I only remembered at 6 pm when I saw their empty bowls sitting on the draining board!
> 
> This is what they had to put up with yesterday
> 
> View attachment 574466


That is Sox worst nightmare he recommends a gentle nip on your butt if you do it again!


----------



## Jason25

Not sure if I'm over thinking things, but will it be okay to take daisy to a field today at 11am? Shes usually fine in the sun, just we will be going so she can have a mooch about and get sprayed down with the hose pipe? Won't be playing any running games etc 🤔


----------



## Magyarmum

Boxer123 said:


> That is Sox worst nightmare he recommends a gentle nip on your butt if you do it again!


The Schnauzer boys are a bit too low on the ground for butt nipping. They do a very good "if looks could kill" glare though!


----------



## Boxer123

Jason25 said:


> Not sure if I'm over thinking things, but will it be okay to take daisy to a field today at 11am? Shes usually fine in the sun, just we will be going so she can have a mooch about and get sprayed down with the hose pipe? Won't be playing any running games etc 🤔


I think 11 is fine if you have a hose. It’s supposed to be cooler today. Does the field have shade ?


----------



## Jason25

Boxer123 said:


> I think 11 is fine if you have a hose. It’s supposed to be cooler today. Does the field have shade ?


Yeah there's a few shady spots we can chill in, I will take her and see how it goes, if it's too hot we will just come home early 😁


----------



## Jason25

Pictures say it all really lol we had a nice time 😎


----------



## Oof

Random question of the day: 

Would you consider greyhounds to be "notoriously" difficult to obedience train? 🤔


----------



## mrs phas

Oof said:


> Random question of the day:
> 
> Would you consider greyhounds to be "notoriously" difficult to obedience train? 🤔


As opposed to...?
A border collie -yes 
A bull mastiff -no 
Personally I wouldn't say they would be great for competive obedience
Or 
Obedience to music 
Or 
Going fast round an obstacle course (greys are actually quite a large breed)

But your normal everyday training, sit, down, stay etc 
Like most dogs it's a matter of finding their 'thing' that they'll do anything for 
Be that a specific treat, a thing only you do, a toy, whatever, then keeping that for training times only, so they know they have to 'work' for it
Just remember every greyhound, like every dog, is different


----------



## Oof

mrs phas said:


> As opposed to...?
> A border collie -yes
> A bull mastiff -no
> Personally I wouldn't say they would be great for competive obedience
> Or
> Obedience to music
> Or
> Going fast round an obstacle course (greys are actually quite a large breed)
> 
> But your normal everyday training, sit, down, stay etc
> Like most dogs it's a matter of finding their 'thing' that they'll do anything for
> Be that a specific treat, a thing only you do, a toy, whatever, then keeping that for training times only, so they know they have to 'work' for it
> Just remember every greyhound, like every dog, is different


THANK YOU.

Just listened to someone describe greyhounds as the breed from hell, and that only those with seemingly supernatural abilities can teach them basic skills.

I suspected that they might be tricky if they spot a small, furry thing, but other than that I thought in general they're laid back, pleasant dogs.

(The type of training this person was describing was "sit", "down" etc).


----------



## Lurcherlad

Oof said:


> THANK YOU.
> 
> Just listened to someone describe greyhounds as the breed from hell, and that only those with seemingly supernatural abilities can teach them basic skills.
> 
> I suspected that they might be tricky if they spot a small, furry thing, but other than that I thought in general they're laid back, pleasant dogs.
> 
> (The type of training this person was describing was "sit", "down" etc).


I used to take Jack to greyhound classes. They were shorter than normal classes as the trainers (all greyhound owners … mostly ex-racers) had found that suited the dogs better. They can also be extremely sensitive.

Some of the dogs reached very high levels of obedience (they even had a group display for Greyhound Walk events).

Sit was not something they taught as they had found many dogs found it uncomfortable.

I never asked Jack (grey x saluki) to Sit … I used Stand or Wait. He could sit, but only ever used it to voodoo me out of my seat  

Most greyhounds that I’ve encountered (and other sighthounds or longdogs) have been ex racers or rescues and that can sometimes mean they have missed out on early training or have issues, so that could have an impact.

Of course, not every owner is able to or even wants to spend hours and hours on training. 

Jack had “enough” training imo and was a delight in every way … his lack of reliable recall out in the open was something I worked around and really wasn’t an issue for him or me.


----------



## Oof

Lurcherlad said:


> I used to take Jack to greyhound classes. They were shorter than normal classes as the trainers (all greyhound owners … mostly ex-racers) had found that suited the dogs better. They can also be extremely sensitive.
> 
> Some of the dogs reached very high levels of obedience (they even had a group display for Greyhound Walk events).
> 
> Sit was not something they taught as they had found many dogs found it uncomfortable.
> 
> I never asked Jack (grey x saluki) to Sit … I used Stand or Wait. He could sit, but only ever used it to voodoo me out of my seat
> 
> Most greyhounds that I’ve encountered (and other sighthounds or longdogs) have been ex racers or rescues and that can sometimes mean they have missed out on early training or have issues, so that could have an impact.
> 
> Of course, not every owner is able to or even wants to spend hours and hours on training.
> 
> Jack had “enough” training imo and was a delight in every way … his lack of reliable recall out in the open was something I worked around and really wasn’t an issue for him or me.


Ahh thanks for pointing out that many rescues were former racers; I hadn't considered that in terms of early training etc. 

Maybe I misread this guy then. My first impression was that he was using it (training his pet greyhound) as an example of his skills as a dog trainer.


----------



## Beth78

Oof said:


> Random question of the day:
> 
> Would you consider greyhounds to be "notoriously" difficult to obedience train? 🤔


In my 1 experience of one 100% grey and one 45% grey I have found it easy enough. 

The only thing Lily (100%) couldn't do was sit. It just wasn't comfortable for her, but everything else was great.

Whisp being 45% grey and the rest staffy is definitely quicker to learn though.


----------



## Oof

Beth78 said:


> In my 1 experience of one 100% grey and one 45% grey I have found it easy enough.
> 
> The only thing Lily (100%) couldn't do was sit. It just wasn't comfortable for her, but everything else was great.
> 
> Whisp being 45% grey and the rest staffy is definitely quicker to learn though.


Ahh ok. I guess asking if 'X' breed is difficult to train is a bit of a loaded question. As Mrs Phas said, how do you really compare different breeds, especially when there's so much variance in dogs from the same litter.


----------



## 1507601

Question: when you're using a long lead, is there some way to prevent your dog from pooping on it? I've started using mine when I take Zhia on the grass by the house to toilet (she won't go in our garden, which has brick paving, only on grass) to let her have the full run of it and practice recall, plus it means I don't have to follow her around while she finds the perfect spot. She went to do a poo while the line was trailing under her body and right underneath her bottom - she decided against it, but it would have been on the lead.


----------



## Kaily

Alfie only wanted the green ball


----------



## O2.0

Kaily said:


> Alfie only wanted the green ball


That made me laugh though I was confused at first watching the video thinking "wait, that's not Alfie?"


----------



## Kaily

Sometimes he is so stubborn. He basically said no.


----------



## Oof

Lucy2020 said:


> Question: when you're using a long lead, is there some way to prevent your dog from pooping on it? I've started using mine when I take Zhia on the grass by the house to toilet (she won't go in our garden, which has brick paving, only on grass) to let her have the full run of it and practice recall, plus it means I don't have to follow her around while she finds the perfect spot. She went to do a poo while the line was trailing under her body and right underneath her bottom - she decided against it, but it would have been on the lead.


Sorry, but that made me giggle haha 😆 

Thought you were going to say she succeeded in pooping on the lead and you had to handle it after.

No advice sorry.

🤣


----------



## Boxer123

Jason25 said:


> View attachment 574480
> 
> View attachment 574483
> 
> View attachment 574481
> 
> 
> View attachment 574486
> 
> View attachment 574482
> 
> View attachment 574485
> 
> View attachment 574479
> 
> 
> Pictures say it all really lol we had a nice time 😎


Ha ha looks like she had fun. Lily used to love the hose but the boys are boring.


----------



## Boxer123

I love a grey @Oof not sure about training them but I’ve met some lovely gentle ones.


----------



## O2.0

Lurcherlad said:


> Sit was not something they taught as they had found many dogs found it uncomfortable.


This. Sit requires some core strength that a lot of pointy dogs just don't have. And a lot of them have bony butts and that can make a sit uncomfortable. 
But greyhounds train just like any other breed. They're not really more or less difficult to train than most breeds, particularly if you know how to motivate them. 
A friend of mine breeds greyhounds and one of her dogs is a service dog for a veteran so it's not like they're an impossible breed to train by any stretch. 
But then I don't consider sit and down the epitome of training either


----------



## golfchick

Lucy2020 said:


> Question: when you're using a long lead, is there some way to prevent your dog from pooping on it? I've started using mine when I take Zhia on the grass by the house to toilet (she won't go in our garden, which has brick paving, only on grass) to let her have the full run of it and practice recall, plus it means I don't have to follow her around while she finds the perfect spot. She went to do a poo while the line was trailing under her body and right underneath her bottom - she decided against it, but it would have been on the lead.


Biothane long line so if it happens its a very quick wipe? I'd guess less likely if wearing a harness as it tends to hang differently.


----------



## Magyarmum

golfchick said:


> Biothane long line so if it happens its a very quick wipe? I'd guess less likely if wearing a harness as it tends to hang differently.


A lone line should always be attached to a harness and not the collar.


----------



## Oof

Boxer123 said:


> I love a grey @Oof not sure about training them but I’ve met some lovely gentle ones.


I've always liked them too. The one's I've met seemed really peaceful and serene...


----------



## golfchick

Magyarmum said:


> A lone line should always be attached to a harness and not the collar.


I 100% agree but there will always be a certain situation where this might differ. For example my garden has a smaller fenced off area currently for my 11 week old but it means we travel from the back door to the gate and there are plants and openish area in-between so I have a house line that gets clipped on to guide him to the safe area, I'm certainly not going to be putting a harness on for every toilet visit and equally he wont be charging around and risking injuries to his neck so it could be a similar situation.


----------



## 1507601

Magyarmum said:


> A lone line should always be attached to a harness and not the collar.


Oh, I hadn't realised this. I only use the lead with her collar when she's going out by the side of the house (there's a plot of grass between our house and the neighbour that nobody owns where a house burnt down) for toileting. She has her harness on for all walks


----------



## Magyarmum

golfchick said:


> I 100% agree but there will always be a certain situation where this might differ. For example my garden has a smaller fenced off area currently for my 11 week old but it means we travel from the back door to the gate and there are plants and openish area in-between so I have a house line that gets clipped on to guide him to the safe area, I'm certainly not going to be putting a harness on for every toilet visit and equally he wont be charging around and risking injuries to his neck so it could be a similar situation.





Lucy2020 said:


> Oh, I hadn't realised this. I only use the lead with her collar when she's going out by the side of the house (there's a plot of grass between our house and the neighbour that nobody owns where a house burnt down) for toileting. She has her harness on for all walks


I only mentioned it because a couple of years ago whilst waiting at the vet, an elderly man came in with a Westie on a flexi lead which was attached to the dog's collar. He had the lead locked at around 1.5 metres and every time the Westie wandered towards the exit he'd haul the dog back. The poor dog was coughing it's heart out, probably due to the pressure on it's throat.

It's something I've never forgotten.


----------



## golfchick

Oh crikey I'd like to say I'm surprised but an idiot with a flexi lead ended up burning the back of both my legs with his inability control his dog so really nothing surprises me!


----------



## Jason25

Do you ever wonder what your dog is dreaming about 🤔

We had a really nice walk this morning, lots of sniffing and its worn daisy out. She's been asleep since we got back and she just had a dream. 
Daisy: wuwuwuwuwuwuwuwu woof. Grrrr. Little legs start fidgeting, full facial twitches, opens eyes and just stares at me. 
Me: 🤷‍♂️
I would love to know what she was dreaming about 😂


----------



## 1507601

@Magyarmum Poor dog


----------



## Jason25

Boxer123 said:


> Ha ha looks like she had fun. Lily used to love the hose but the boys are boring.


Every time we go to the field she heads straight for it lol. It makes me laugh she will get sprayed down with cold water from the hose but will have a complete melt down about a shower lol.


----------



## 1507601

Guess who's on a waiting list for a Cairn Terrier puppy 😁


----------



## catz4m8z

golfchick said:


> Biothane long line so if it happens its a very quick wipe? I'd guess less likely if wearing a harness as it tends to hang differently.


I have more problem with wee on leads TBH. I tend to get more warning for poops and can move them...and if its not the lead Alf will attempt to pee on one of the girls heads!
TBF if they are off lead then you have the fun of a dog that has rolled in something horrendous and smooshed it into the harness and you have to put them back on lead without touching whatever traumatic experience they are covered in!LOL (in other words dogs are just plain gross).

My poor dogs dont understand why they are banned from the garden at present (fire yesterday took out all the back fence so its now open to an alleyway then the road). Luckily I have a box of 'dog panels' that I use to make temporary fencing so hoping I have enough to reach across the back garden.
Thankfully I have a concrete yard along the back side of the house which I can block off so they do at least have some free outdoors access.
_sigh_ but now I have organize my anxiety ridden, professional introvert self to get new fencing....😰 (I can deal with a fire with total calmness and confidence but the thought of making a phonecall is terrifying!).


----------



## 1507601

catz4m8z said:


> I have more problem with wee on leads TBH. I tend to get more warning for poops and can move them...and if its not the lead Alf will attempt to pee on one of the girls heads!
> TBF if they are off lead then you have the fun of a dog that has rolled in something horrendous and smooshed it into the harness and you have to put them back on lead without touching whatever traumatic experience they are covered in!LOL (in other words dogs are just plain gross).
> 
> My poor dogs dont understand why they are banned from the garden at present (fire yesterday took out all the back fence so its now open to an alleyway then the road). Luckily I have a box of 'dog panels' that I use to make temporary fencing so hoping I have enough to reach across the back garden.
> Thankfully I have a concrete yard along the back side of the house which I can block off so they do at least have some free outdoors access.
> _sigh_ but now I have organize my anxiety ridden, professional introvert self to get new fencing....😰 (I can deal with a fire with total calmness and confidence but the thought of making a phonecall is terrifying!).


Oh no, I'm sorry to hear about the fire!


----------



## margy

Oh gosh don't tell me that. I'm looking after a work colleagues elderly parents greyhound in a few weeks. They've told me he doesn't like cats. Luckily there aren't a lot of cats around here. I've bought a double clasp leash to put on his collar and harness just to be on the safe side. I'm doing this as a favour as the dog sitter has let them down. But I'm not used to big dogs and he's quite strong. We have a secure garden. I've walked him once with his owner and he did pull a bit. But as his owner is in her late seventies maybe 80 I should be able to handle him.


----------



## catz4m8z

Quite pleased with Alfie today. He is very DA and we have never managed to cure him of it. 
On this mornings walk a little dog rushed out of an open door and ran up to my lot barking and growling, luckily he was 'all mouth and no trousers' so didnt get close enough for Alf to take a chunk out of him!
Owner grabbed his dog and said 'apologies!' (like...actually said 'apologies', you never hear that do you? LOL). Straight after there was another dog the other side of the road that set him off.
The reason Im pleased with him is that although he was barking and pulling on the lead he calmed down quite quickly after the off lead dog and responded well to my cheery 'lets go!'s to get his attention away from the other dog across the road (so some barking and pulling but way less then I expected).

I realiese it doesnt sound like much but if you have a DA/FA dog then you probably know what Im talking about!!LOL


----------



## Beth78

catz4m8z said:


> Quite pleased with Alfie today. He is very DA and we have never managed to cure him of it.
> On this mornings walk a little dog rushed out of an open door and ran up to my lot barking and growling, luckily he was 'all mouth and no trousers' so didnt get close enough for Alf to take a chunk out of him!
> Owner grabbed his dog and said 'apologies!' (like...actually said 'apologies', you never hear that do you? LOL). Straight after there was another dog the other side of the road that set him off.
> The reason Im pleased with him is that although he was barking and pulling on the lead he calmed down quite quickly after the off lead dog and responded well to my cheery 'lets go!'s to get his attention away from the other dog across the road (so some barking and pulling but way less then I expected).
> 
> I realiese it doesnt sound like much but if you have a DA/FA dog then you probably know what Im talking about!!LOL


Well done Alfie (and yourself) !

We've just confirmed our holiday in Shropshire at the end of September, we're going for 5 days.
Any recommendations for good walks foe Whisp ?
We are visiting the victoriana town in Ironbridge, I'm wondering if she would cope with that as dogs are welcome, if not someone can stay in the cottage with her.


----------



## Jason25

Yesterday I booked the field for this morning. 
Wakes up and daisy can barely walk, I think she may of hurt it playing in the garden last night. 

I've just gone to look at it, lifted up her paw to inspect, I turn my head to her to say I can't see anything, daisy face is like this: 😬 I stopped touching her paw right away 😂

Now I'm in 2 minds, do I pick her up, carry her to the car, and carry her into the field, we can just sit down and chill for an hour or do I not go and keep her home 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Beth78

Jason25 said:


> Yesterday I booked the field for this morning.
> Wakes up and daisy can barely walk, I think she may of hurt it playing in the garden last night.
> 
> I've just gone to look at it, lifted up her paw to inspect, I turn my head to her to say I can't see anything, daisy face is like this: 😬 I stopped touching her paw right away 😂
> 
> Now I'm in 2 minds, do I pick her up, carry her to the car, and carry her into the field, we can just sit down and chill for an hour or do I not go and keep her home 🤷‍♂️


Oh dear poor girl, is she likely to try and run around in the big space ?


----------



## Jason25

Beth78 said:


> Oh dear poor girl, is she likely to try and run around in the big space ?


This is what I'm a bit worried about, she might forget she's got a bad foot when we are there lol. Shes walking with it just not putting much pressure on it. I think we will give it a miss.


----------



## Oof

Jason25 said:


> This is what I'm a bit worried about, she might forget she's got a bad foot when we are there lol. Shes walking with it just not putting much pressure on it. I think we will give it a miss.


Wonder what she's done to it 😕?


----------



## Jason25

Oof said:


> Wonder what she's done to it 😕?


I reckon it's was either playing fetch or the zoomies afterwards 🤦‍♂️ I'm sure she will be fine just needs to rest it for a day or two lol


----------



## Kaily

I hope its nothing serious. I personally would keep her home for some rest and relaxation.

Get better soon Daisy.


----------



## rona

Jason25 said:


> This is what I'm a bit worried about, she might forget she's got a bad foot when we are there lol. Shes walking with it just not putting much pressure on it. I think we will give it a miss.


I think you are wise. Other places she may be able to chill, but the field is where she normally let rip. She may not be able to resist


----------



## Jason25

Kaily said:


> I hope its nothing serious. I personally would keep her home for some rest and relaxation.
> 
> Get better soon Daisy.





rona said:


> I think you are wise. Other places she may be able to chill, but the field is where she normally let rip. She may not be able to resist


She's not moving as much, I think she knows she's hurt it. She's limped into the back garden and is now having a snooze in the sun lol


----------



## Beth78

We went on our usual group walk this morning and I ran out of treats 
We've been working on attention and she's doing so well with it that she went through a pouch and a half in 2 hours.
Sorry brag over 😬


----------



## Oof

Beth78 said:


> We went on our usual group walk this morning and I ran out of treats
> We've been working on attention and she's doing so well with it that she went through a pouch and a half in 2 hours.
> Sorry brag over 😬


Brag away lol, that's great!


----------



## catz4m8z

Note to self- try to remember when you give the dogs raw red pepper as a treat....

and dont panic later coz you think they have blood in their poop.

_ahem_


----------



## Dave S

Well I have just spent over a week in the sun refurbishing, painting and resanding a see-saw for agility and thought I had better send my dogs over it before we use it for training. Chose Tess, at 9 years old I retired her a few years ago from agility but had she forgotten the see-saw, No. She loved it.


----------



## Magyarmum

Gwylim went to the groomer yesterday, Grisha had been a couple of weeks before so he stayed with Gabor and me.









As we had nearly 3 hours to wait before we could collect him, we decided to go to Lidl, to do some shopping and have coffee and cake. Lidl's not too far from the groomer, and as there was a fairly stiff breeze. Gabor thought it would be nice for him and Grisha to walk there, whilst I drove there. 

Relaxing in the car after his walk.










I opened all the doors to let the cool air in










We hardly recognised big little brother without all that hair!










What a smart boy!


----------



## Soph x

It's official, Goose is all moved in with me into my partner's house now... she even has her own cupboard! 😁









She obviously had input on where things go in the cupboard, mainly trying to make sure all food and treats were OUT of the cupboard and all over the floor 🤦‍♀️

It may look messy now, but the kitchen is being completely ripped out and redone soon, so this is just a temporary mess!


----------



## Boxer123

Soph x said:


> It's official, Goose is all moved in with me into my partner's house now... she even has her own cupboard! 😁
> View attachment 574652
> 
> 
> She obviously had input on where things go in the cupboard, mainly trying to make sure all food and treats were OUT of the cupboard and all over the floor 🤦‍♀️
> 
> It may look messy now, but the kitchen is being completely ripped out and redone soon, so this is just a temporary mess!


Good luck in your new hone.


----------



## Dave S

Silly dog, thinks it's too hot to chase next doors cats from the garden









Whilst this one just loves being groomed.....


----------



## Boxer123

What a morning for boxers we visited a new dog park it had tunnels, a big sandpit and a hose. They had lots of fun it got me thinking I need to get Loki a sand pit and recommendations? I’m so lucky to have so many fields really close by.
















Sand fun









A good run


----------



## Boxer123

Tunnels


----------



## Soph x

Boxer123 said:


> What a morning for boxers we visited a new dog park it had tunnels, a big sandpit and a hose. They had lots of fun it got me thinking I need to get Loki a sand pit and recommendations? I’m so lucky to have so many fields really close by.


HAHAHA that face!😍









I've just had a quick look at sand pits for you. A lot of people seem to use the children's ones that are shaped as a shell, however I have used one of these as a paddling pool and I think they'd be too small for the boxers.
Others that are larger seem to be quite expensive too.
However, I did see a lot of people using the foldable paddling pools instead which do seem better, and they should be a good size for Loki.

Like I said, I have only just had a quick look so someone else is likely to have a better suggestion 😊


----------



## Magyarmum

The only problem with having a sandpit in your garden is that they tend to get used as litter trays by the local cats. If you do have one you'll have to make sure it's covered when not in use.


----------



## Lurcherlad

@Boxer123 I agree, the kiddy ones will be too small for boxers and a pool may not tolerate exuberant digging.

A simple square wooden frame made from decking would be easy to make and it could be covered with a sheet of weed membrane to keep cats out.


----------



## rona

Dug out an old treat dispensing toy, to keep Archie amused over the next 3 days. I don't like using them with him now because of his bad foot but extreme measures and all that.............
Might have to sneak in an extra pool session at the end of the week...........I slipped in an extra one yesterday 😊


----------



## Boxer123

Soph x said:


> HAHAHA that face!😍
> View attachment 574682
> 
> 
> I've just had a quick look at sand pits for you. A lot of people seem to use the children's ones that are shaped as a shell, however I have used one of these as a paddling pool and I think they'd be too small for the boxers.
> Others that are larger seem to be quite expensive too.
> However, I did see a lot of people using the foldable paddling pools instead which do seem better, and they should be a good size for Loki.
> 
> Like I said, I have only just had a quick look so someone else is likely to have a better suggestion 😊


I know he was chuffed with field. He does enjoy digging used to dig in my plant pot for hours. I’ll have to do some research. I hadn’t thought of cat poop although that would be an extra treat for Loki!


----------



## Teddy-dog

Hello everyone. Been a while  

Not had chance to catch up on the forum recently (it’s changed!!!). I’ve just been so busy!
I’m going to try and catch up when I work out how to navigate everything haha

Teddy is doing fine (if anyone was wondering).


----------



## Jason25

Happy dog 😆😂


----------



## catz4m8z

Since the fire the dogs can now see into the garden behind me and today somebody was sitting out there sunbathing for the first time....
Heidi ignored them, Hannah barked a couple of times and had to be told off but Alfie just stood there and stared constantly at them for the whole time we were in the garden.
yup, Alf is now that creepy neighbour who spies on you when you are sunbathing!!LOL


----------



## Soph x

Have managed to get Goose to relax inside instead of trying to do zoomies outside in 30° weather. At first she acted like it was punishment, but then think she realised chilling inside with a cooling bandana on, on the cold laminate with the fan downstairs isn't actually too bad!








Thought she looked very cosy, but it's as if she knew I was spying on her. I have now become a dog bed as she's insisting on a cuddle, which I of course can never refuse.


----------



## Soph x

Goose enjoying the breeze from the fan on her belly fuzz


----------



## rottiemum

Found out Chase is not a huge fan of the hose! Lol
Took him out back and thought I'd give it a go as it's so hot, and other dogs seem to enjoy it...whatever setting I had it on he ran from it.
Did stand there for a minute on a fine mist but not long.
But he did come in and do big zoomies lol
Curtains are closed and he's damp, so keeping cool. His kongs are soaking in the sink getting ready to be filled and frozen.
So stinking hot. Scotland is not built for this...😥


----------



## mrs phas

. 

Too hot even for a hairless in front of the aircon


----------



## rona

Popped down the canal this morning 4.30am-5.30am. Archie walked a flat mile and could stretch his limbs with a good swim


----------



## Oof

Finn's been very 'good' the last couple of days; as in I haven't had to encourage him to relax etc. He is looking very sorry for himself though, huskyxs' apparently are not built for this heat.

Can't wait for it to cool down so I get my stoopid dog back, it's too quiet and normal 😔


----------



## Magyarmum




----------



## Oof

@Boxer123 Not sure how big loopy Loki is in comparison to Finn (f is around 35kg and very leggy), but we have the cheapo oyster shell sand&water trays for him. 
He had enough room in the shell to stand in comfortably and dig/kick up all the sand to his hearts content, and has never managed to dig through it or damage it, and we've had it 2 years. 

It's good because you can use the other half as a cover to stop pesky cats pooping in it


----------



## Oof

He kicked most of the sand out... but you get the idea lol.


----------



## Boxer123

Looks like he is having fun Loki will just like to dig I think.


----------



## Magyarmum




----------



## Beth78

I've been experimenting and have made some tuna, mackerel and penut butter treats for whisp. She approves.


----------



## Magyarmum

The Schnauzer boys are totally p****d off today. Not only is it too stinking hot to be outside, but even if it wasn't, to get outside, they have to run the gauntlet of builders working in the porch and another one working in the kitchen. 

Poor boys are trying to sleep, but how can you when your brain is being bombarded by weird and wonderful Hungarian heavy metal "music" and the ancient one is watching the news on TV as well,

No self respecting Schnauzer should be subjected to this, and any offers to rescue them from this nightmare would be much appreciated. 

P.S. Their bags are already packed.


----------



## Beth78

Magyarmum said:


> The Schnauzer boys are totally p****d off today. Not only is it too stinking hot to be outside, but even if it wasn't, to get outside, they have to run the gauntlet of builders working in the porch and another one working in the kitchen.
> 
> Poor boys are trying to sleep, but how can you when your brain is being bombarded by weird and wonderful Hungarian heavy metal "music" and the ancient one is watching the news on TV as well,
> 
> No self respecting Schnauzer should be subjected to this, and any offers to rescue them from this nightmare would be much appreciated.
> 
> P.S. Their bags are already packed.
> View attachment 574927
> 
> 
> View attachment 574928


I would happily rescue the poor guys but Whisp says I'm not allowed.

What have they packed in their runaway bags ?


----------



## Magyarmum

Beth78 said:


> I would happily rescue the poor guys but Whisp says I'm not allowed.
> 
> What have they packed in their runaway bags ?


Gwylim's not taking much, just a small backpack containing his favourite blanket and a few hot dogs in case he's hungry. I have a suspicion though he's pinched my credit card so he can pay for anything else he needs 😄

Grisha I'm afraid has packed a large trunk as he can't possibly leave any of his precious "babies" (toys) behind. He's also taking the pillows off my bed and has raided the cupboard for treats and chews, He doesn't believe in travelling light 🤣


----------



## Beth78

Whisps favourite sister is visiting


----------



## Soph x

Feel like it's just one thing after another with Goose!
Just took her on the field opposite the house to play ball and have a run, seeing as the weather has finally cooled down and she's not been able to the past few days.

Get her back in the house and she's licking her foot. Figured maybe she just had dirty feet as it had rained over night. Checked and the back of her paw was coveted in blood! Took her straight up ti the shower to wash it down so I could get a good look, and she's only gone and cut her stopper pad again hasn't she 🤦‍♀️ 

Luckily it's not as bad as last time and I don't think vets will be needed. She's currently sulking about having her pad protectors on to stop her from licking. Didn't think to put them on as she was only having a run on the grass, but definitely will be doing next time.


----------



## Beth78

Soph x said:


> Feel like it's just one thing after another with Goose!
> Just took her on the field opposite the house to play ball and have a run, seeing as the weather has finally cooled down and she's not been able to the past few days.
> 
> Get her back in the house and she's licking her foot. Figured maybe she just had dirty feet as it had rained over night. Checked and the back of her paw was coveted in blood! Took her straight up ti the shower to wash it down so I could get a good look, and she's only gone and cut her stopper pad again hasn't she 🤦‍♀️
> 
> Luckily it's not as bad as last time and I don't think vets will be needed. She's currently sulking about having her pad protectors on to stop her from licking. Didn't think to put them on as she was only having a run on the grass, but definitely will be doing next time.


Oh dear poor girl.
Whisp has to wear stopper protectors as well as she has hurt hers afew times.
The 1st time I put them on her she looked like black beauty with his horseshoes on


----------



## Arny

Took Tilly to the vet to get this lump checked out.
Now to wait on the results and hope they’re conclusive with the needle sample that was taken.


----------



## Magyarmum

Arny said:


> Took Tilly to the vet to get this lump checked out.
> Now to wait on the results and hope they’re conclusive with the needle sample that was taken.
> View attachment 574971


I hope it's nothing serious and won't spoilt that seriously adorable squishy face of hers!


----------



## Boxer123

Well Loki has been a good boy today. One of the fields we rent has opened up a huge wild meadow next to it. I took them in and Loki of course went off like the clappers. It’s not obviously secure I thought he’d keep going but he actually stopped and came back. 

He has been out for a walk and had kisses with his favourite neighbour.


----------



## Arny

Magyarmum said:


> I hope it's nothing serious and won't spoilt that seriously adorable squishy face of hers!


Thank you, me too! 
Its in a bit of an awkward place for doing anything but I’ll worry about that when I know more.
She’s got another two tiny light bits on her muzzle and that’s what this first started as in about mid June looking back on pictures.


----------



## Magyarmum

Arny said:


> Thank you, me too!
> Its in a bit of an awkward place for doing anything but I’ll worry about that when I know more.
> She’s got another two tiny light bits on her muzzle and that’s what this first started as in about mid June looking back on pictures.


Let's hope they turn out to be only dog warts.


----------



## Kaily

Arny said:


> Took Tilly to the vet to get this lump checked out.
> Now to wait on the results and hope they’re conclusive with the needle sample that was taken.
> View attachment 574971


I hope it is nothing nasty.



Boxer123 said:


> Well Loki has been a good boy today. One of the fields we rent has opened up a huge wild meadow next to it. I took them in and Loki of course went off like the clappers. It’s not obviously secure I thought he’d keep going but he actually stopped and came back.
> 
> He has been out for a walk and had kisses with his favourite neighbour.
> View attachment 574972
> View attachment 574973
> View attachment 574974


That's good, dogs don't want to get lost so usually come back to see where you are.


----------



## Boxer123

Kaily said:


> I hope it is nothing nasty.
> 
> 
> 
> That's good, dogs don't want to get lost so usually come back to see where you are.


It is a great place to practice recall. Loki doesn’t want to get lost but also doesn’t want to do what he’s told so it’s a quandary


----------



## Happy Paws2

Arny said:


> Took Tilly to the vet to get this lump checked out.
> Now to wait on the results and hope they’re conclusive with the needle sample that was taken.
> View attachment 574971



Fingers crossed it's just a cyst or wart and nothing serious.


----------



## rona

Arny said:


> Took Tilly to the vet to get this lump checked out.
> Now to wait on the results and hope they’re conclusive with the needle sample that was taken


Hoping they find nothing to worry about


----------



## Kaily

We had very long walkies today. My boy is having a lovely sleep .


----------



## Boxer123

Sox had a wart they said to keep an eye on it horrid waiting for results.



Kaily said:


> We had very long walkies today. My boy is having a lovely sleep .
> 
> View attachment 574988


So cute I love a sleepy pupper.


----------



## Beth78

Arny said:


> Took Tilly to the vet to get this lump checked out.
> Now to wait on the results and hope they’re conclusive with the needle sample that was taken.
> View attachment 574971


It's horrible waiting for results, hopefully it's just an innocent wart.


Whisp met a teeny dachshund at reactive rovers this morning, she was on her best behaviour and they were soon trotting side by side. He's by far the smallest dog in the group but settled in very well and is now part of the pack. I have to say I've fallen in love with the little guy.


----------



## Sarah H

Bronte has a sore eye this evening. I noticed it at lunch but it wasn't bad, came home and he's obviously been rubbing it and it's really red and sore. So I've dosed him up - flushed the eye with Leucillin, Piriton in case it's allergies (he does get runny eyes sometimes), anti-biotic eyedrops to stop any nasties, Metacam to stop the swelling. And a blow up collar to stop him rubbing it. An hour later and it's looking a bit better. Fingers crossed tomorrow it's OK. Typical it's the bloomin' weekend....


----------



## Teddy-dog

Arny said:


> Took Tilly to the vet to get this lump checked out.
> Now to wait on the results and hope they’re conclusive with the needle sample that was taken.
> View attachment 574971


Hope it’s nothing to worry about!



Boxer123 said:


> Well Loki has been a good boy today. One of the fields we rent has opened up a huge wild meadow next to it. I took them in and Loki of course went off like the clappers. It’s not obviously secure I thought he’d keep going but he actually stopped and came back.
> 
> He has been out for a walk and had kisses with his favourite neighbour.
> View attachment 574972
> View attachment 574973
> View attachment 574974


that field looks amazing!! Well done Loki 


Sarah H said:


> Bronte has a sore eye this evening. I noticed it at lunch but it wasn't bad, came home and he's obviously been rubbing it and it's really red and sore. So I've dosed him up - flushed the eye with Leucillin, Piriton in case it's allergies (he does get runny eyes sometimes), anti-biotic eyedrops to stop any nasties, Metacam to stop the swelling. And a blow up collar to stop him rubbing it. An hour later and it's looking a bit better. Fingers crossed tomorrow it's OK. Typical it's the bloomin' weekend....


oh no. Hope it’s better soon!


----------



## Teddy-dog

Can I do a little proud post? 🙈

So pleased with Teddy responses at the moment, managed to capture one here. I didn’t use his recall word so he doesn’t have to come to me, I use ‘this way’ to say we’re off in another direction and he immediately turned to come with us. I spent so many months (years!) stressing about how bad he was in the woods, being frustrated that he just would not listen. Wouldn’t respond to his name, constantly looking up and like I didn’t exist! And this is a particular exciting woodland for him and he was super good!!

He isn’t always this good (just to add a disclaimer) haha!


----------



## Arny

Thanks everyone for your well wishes.


Sarah H said:


> Bronte has a sore eye this evening. I noticed it at lunch but it wasn't bad, came home and he's obviously been rubbing it and it's really red and sore. So I've dosed him up - flushed the eye with Leucillin, Piriton in case it's allergies (he does get runny eyes sometimes), anti-biotic eyedrops to stop any nasties, Metacam to stop the swelling. And a blow up collar to stop him rubbing it. An hour later and it's looking a bit better. Fingers crossed tomorrow it's OK. Typical it's the bloomin' weekend....


Fingers crossed for a speedy recovery.
They just can’t help themselves making things worse can they.


----------



## Boxer123

Teddy-dog said:


> Can I do a little proud post? 🙈
> 
> So pleased with Teddy responses at the moment, managed to capture one here. I didn’t use his recall word so he doesn’t have to come to me, I use ‘this way’ to say we’re off in another direction and he immediately turned to come with us. I spent so many months (years!) stressing about how bad he was in the woods, being frustrated that he just would not listen. Wouldn’t respond to his name, constantly looking up and like I didn’t exist! And this is a particular exciting woodland for him and he was super good!!
> 
> He isn’t always this good (just to add a disclaimer) haha!


Well done Teds he’s doing really well. Love them all hopping on that rock at the end. Is he better with other dogs ? ‘This way’ always worked well with Sox.


----------



## Teddy-dog

Boxer123 said:


> Well done Teds he’s doing really well. Love them all hopping on that rock at the end. Is he better with other dogs ? ‘This way’ always worked well with Sox.


its only taken 4 years! Haha they all learn how to pose for me 
He’s better, not 100% but much more manageable then he used to be! He’s fine with the dogs he walks with, just strange dogs we meet on walks when he’s on lead. You can get his attention better and he calms down quicker if he does react. 
He did accidentally meet a spaniel offlead the other day, it popped up out of nowhere 😬 he did go over to say hello and follow it a bit but came back to me so that was a relief as I didn’t have to go get him! I’m normally really careful but had a newish dog to me (haven’t walked it that much) so my mind was focusing on him. Which is saying something as, not that long ago, i wouldn’t have dared have ted offlead if my focus couldn’t be mostly on him. So I guess it’s a good thing in a way!


----------



## Boxer123

Teddy-dog said:


> its only taken 4 years! Haha they all learn how to pose for me
> He’s better, not 100% but much more manageable then he used to be! He’s fine with the dogs he walks with, just strange dogs we meet on walks when he’s on lead. You can get his attention better and he calms down quicker if he does react.
> He did accidentally meet a spaniel offlead the other day, it popped up out of nowhere 😬 he did go over to say hello and follow it a bit but came back to me so that was a relief as I didn’t have to go get him! I’m normally really careful but had a newish dog to me (haven’t walked it that much) so my mind was focusing on him. Which is saying something as, not that long ago, i wouldn’t have dared have ted offlead if my focus couldn’t be mostly on him. So I guess it’s a good thing in a way!


4 years of hard work has paid off. Loki isn’t a fan of strange dogs either. He is doing well in the village there is a lot of space so we can watch them go by nicely.


----------



## catz4m8z

Heidi enjoyed her 13th birthday yesterday! She is now officially a teenager!
She still behaves like a puppy though and is constantly zooming around and spinning in circles when its dinnertime. Given her interests yesterday was all about food so she had home made treats and a lovely homemade dinner too (the girl really is all about her food!LOL).


----------



## Teddy-dog

Boxer123 said:


> 4 years of hard work has paid off. Loki isn’t a fan of strange dogs either. He is doing well in the village there is a lot of space so we can watch them go by nicely.


Oh that’s good! Well done Loki. You’ll get there


----------



## Beth78

catz4m8z said:


> Heidi enjoyed her 13th birthday yesterday! She is now officially a teenager!
> She still behaves like a puppy though and is constantly zooming around and spinning in circles when its dinnertime. Given her interests yesterday was all about food so she had home made treats and a lovely homemade dinner too (the girl really is all about her food!LOL).


Oh happy birthday Heidi. Hope you had a good day.


----------



## Beth78

I've been "clicker shaping" whisp to bring a ball to me in the living room and she has kind of got it. She brings it to the same place on the rug every time.


----------



## Oof

Beth78 said:


> I've been "clicker shaping" whisp to bring a ball to me in the living room and she has kind of got it. She brings it to the same place on the rug every time.
> View attachment 575053


she's so photogenic.


----------



## Soph x

Goose has no shame.

At [email protected] grabbing some bits for my lil hamster, now he seems settled in in the new house. To help with Goose's anxiety and things, if I go to [email protected] or places that allow dogs I'll take her so she gets used to the environments of being around people and other animals.

Well, we encountered what I can only describe as a big bear of a dog. He was SO fluffy and HUGE, Goose seemed a bit stunned as to what he actually was.

She went for a bum sniff and I was a bit hesitant as the big bear hadn't actually seen her, so know it could've reacted bad. However the woman noticed Goose's muzzle and the wording on her harness, so held the big bear and said "Go on, you can have a sniff".

Goose went for a sniff, but because of the muzzle she clearly couldn't get a good enough whiff. At which point, she took another step... AND WHEN I TELL YOU HER WHOLE HEAD DISAPPEARED IN THE BIG BEARS BUTT FLUFF.

Her head was just gone, and I didn't know whether to laugh or be embarrassed 😳


----------



## Magyarmum




----------



## golfchick

Trying my best to cling on to the positives of puppyhood is really tough! For the first time ever at 9:30pm Jethro took himself into his crate and went to sleep and despite getting up at 6:30am he didnt shift until about an hour later when I had to persuade him out. To counter the positives we've had two excited wee's in the house which makes me SOOOOOoooooo cross as both times he'd literally just been out for wee's!!


----------



## Boxer123

golfchick said:


> Trying my best to cling on to the positives of puppyhood is really tough! For the first time ever at 9:30pm Jethro took himself into his crate and went to sleep and despite getting up at 6:30am he didnt shift until about an hour later when I had to persuade him out. To counter the positives we've had two excited wee's in the house which makes me SOOOOOoooooo cross as both times he'd literally just been out for wee's!!


Have we had photos of this little guy?


----------



## golfchick

Helping with my daily 4 minute plank, trying to get him out of his crate in the morning, practicing his supermarket pose, pure poser.


----------



## Beth78

golfchick said:


> Helping with my daily 4 minute plank, trying to get him out of his crate in the morning, practicing his supermarket pose, pure poser.
> 
> View attachment 575117
> View attachment 575118
> View attachment 575119
> View attachment 575120


He's a very handsome boy.


----------



## Oof

golfchick said:


> Helping with my daily 4 minute plank, trying to get him out of his crate in the morning, practicing his supermarket pose, pure poser.
> 
> View attachment 575117
> View attachment 575118
> View attachment 575119
> View attachment 575120


haha @THE plank photo. He's a beautiful boy!


----------



## catz4m8z

awww, so cute! I love it when puppies have all grown up and serious faces!LOL


Ive always known Alf and Hannah were bookends (they look identical despite being a cross of 2 very different shaped dogs!) but today somebody pointed out they were mirror images too!
Hannah has her right ear permanently down and left permanently up (which is extremely cute) but we were walking this morning with Hannah and Alf out front and apparently when he perks his ears only the right one goes up, which I hadnt really noticed before.
so yes....they were a perfect mirror image. Wonky ears and all!!LOL


----------



## Magyarmum

The Schnauzer boys are NOT HAPPY!

There's a big growly monster with an enormous open mouth standing in their driveway that they're afraid to go past in case it gobbles them up!

Their ancient hooman had to promised to guard them with her life, before they dare run past it and into the safety of the house.


----------



## Boxer123

golfchick said:


> Helping with my daily 4 minute plank, trying to get him out of his crate in the morning, practicing his supermarket pose, pure poser.
> 
> View attachment 575117
> View attachment 575118
> View attachment 575119
> View attachment 575120


To bloody cute !


----------



## Boxer123

Playtime


----------



## Kaily

Nice new harness and leads today.


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Very smart - love the colour!


----------



## Sarah H

Kaily said:


> Nice new harness and leads today.


Looking very smart in their matching sets!


----------



## margy

Kaily said:


> Nice new harness and leads today.
> View attachment 575148


Colour coordinated, very smart.


----------



## Kaily

DanWalkersmum said:


> Very smart - love the colour!





Sarah H said:


> Looking very smart in their matching sets!


Thank you.


----------



## margy

We're dog sitting a greyhound x lurcher this week whose owners say he doesn't go on furniture. OH was at his slimming club and I went up to shower, came down and my seat on the sofa was very warm😁


----------



## Kaily

margy said:


> Colour coordinated, very smart.


Thanks. I do like them to match


----------



## Boxer123

margy said:


> We're dog sitting a greyhound x lurcher this week whose owners say he doesn't go on furniture. OH was at his slimming club and I went up to shower, came down and my seat on the sofa was very warm😁


Greys do love their sofas !


----------



## Lurcherlad

margy said:


> We're dog sitting a greyhound x lurcher this week whose owners say he doesn't go on furniture. OH was at his slimming club and I went up to shower, came down and my seat on the sofa was very warm😁


Told ya! 😁


----------



## Sarah H

margy said:


> We're dog sitting a greyhound x lurcher this week whose owners say he doesn't go on furniture. OH was at his slimming club and I went up to shower, came down and my seat on the sofa was very warm😁


Not letting a hound on the sofa is practically animal abuse! (This is a JOKE. Each to their own when it comes to house rules). But they really do like their sofas lol.


----------



## margy

Sarah H said:


> Not letting a hound on the sofa is practically animal abuse! (This is a JOKE. Each to their own when it comes to house rules). But they really do like their sofas lol.


Agree, trouble is there's no room for me when he's on it


----------



## Kaily

Alfie decided a dust bath was a good idea today. Not sure he was so happy with his decision when he ended up bathed and robed!


----------



## Beth78

margy said:


> Agree, trouble is there's no room for me when he's on it


I've been known to sit in Whisp's bed when there's no room on the sofas, it's really quite comfy.


----------



## catz4m8z

Bought myself one of those poo bag holders today to go in the garden. Im fed up of trying to run inside for a bag and stop the dogs eating cat poop at the same time so I figured it was more sensible to leave a supply in the back garden for when you randomly find gross stuff in the garden (like the human poop I found the other day!🤢🤮).


----------



## Boxer123

Oh my his little drying coat that’s to cute !


----------



## Boxer123

catz4m8z said:


> Bought myself one of those poo bag holders today to go in the garden. Im fed up of trying to run inside for a bag and stop the dogs eating cat poop at the same time so I figured it was more sensible to leave a supply in the back garden for when you randomly find gross stuff in the garden (like the human poop I found the other day!🤢🤮).


How did you find human poop !!!


----------



## Beth78

I'm pretty sure whisp chomped a human poo just after we got her 😫. Totally devastating.


----------



## Boxer123

Beth78 said:


> I'm pretty sure whisp chomped a human poo just after we got her 😫. Totally devastating.


Loki did once and I phoned the vets in tears he was fine but I was repulsed.


----------



## Beth78

Boxer123 said:


> Loki did once and I phoned the vets in tears he was fine but I was repulsed.


😫


----------



## Boxer123

Beth78 said:


> 😫



The vets laughed at me they knew it was loki.


----------



## catz4m8z

Boxer123 said:


> How did you find human poop !!!


well, it was just sitting there inside an old rice pudding tin! Im assuming a cat or fox dumped it in my garden but it still means that somebody in my area took a dump in a can and threw it over the fence. My brain cant even imagine any circumstance where that was an acceptable response to needing the toilet!
At least the tin kept the dogs from eating it .....but it also meant that I picked the tin up at first before I knew what was in it!🤮🤮🤮

I mean why??


----------



## Oof

Finn's spent the last week and a bit confused. 
His hooman has been putting her "outside" clothes on, her sexy bumbag, and leaving the house - and not taking Finn 😲

And then to make matters worse, she's been coming home _covered in other dog's fur _😡

And been using Finn's treats!!! Unacceptable.


----------



## Boxer123

Oof said:


> Finn's spent the last week and a bit confused.
> His hooman has been putting her "outside" clothes on, her sexy bumbag, and leaving the house - and not taking Finn 😲
> 
> And then to make matters worse, she's been coming home _covered in other dog's fur _😡
> 
> And been using Finn's treats!!! Unacceptable.


Oh no Finn. I went out to PAH the other day met another boxer and had big cuddles the boxer boys were aghast! How’s the new role going ?


----------



## Magyarmum

catz4m8z said:


> well, it was just sitting there inside an old rice pudding tin! Im assuming a cat or fox dumped it in my garden but it still means that somebody in my area took a dump in a can and threw it over the fence. My brain cant even imagine any circumstance where that was an acceptable response to needing the toilet!
> At least the tin kept the dogs from eating it .....but it also meant that I picked the tin up at first before I knew what was in it!🤮🤮🤮
> 
> I mean why??


I'd only had Grisha for a couple of days when I decided to go to the Tesco Hypermarket, do some shopping and take him and Gwylim a short walk round the car park. I'd parked the car next to the service road which had wide grass verges with lots of bushes on either side. Ideal I thought!

Did my shopping, got the boys out of the car and headed to the grass verges, only to find that the grass behind virtually every bush had been used as a human toilet. Nauseating for me but paradise for the Schnauzer boys! Had it just been Gwylim and me there'd have been no problem, but Grisha and I were new to each other. 

After a struggle I managed to drag them away and was just heading back to the car when two drunks lurched past right in front of us. Grisha went berserk and started lunging at them whilst Gwylim put on the brakes and refused to move. By the time I'd got them into the car I was on the point of having a nervous breakdown!


----------



## Soph x

Little trip into town yesterday evening. Evolution of Goose sticking her head out the window...


























Side note, no, I have not tried to squish her head in the window. My rear windows only go down about 2/3 due to the shape of the glass, and Goose likes to make it look like I'm squishing her head 🙃


----------



## Oof

Boxer123 said:


> Oh no Finn. I went out to PAH the other day met another boxer and had big cuddles the boxer boys were aghast! How’s the new role going ?


Haha, but even though there's another boxer about, there's only one Sox and Loki.
(Especially Loki )

I love it, I'm on a bit of an adrenaline rush atm because it's all new and shiny and it feels like I've finally found something I'm alright at 😅
Got attacked today though by a man 😬 so that sucks


----------



## edinoodle

Had an amazing hoopers class last night with Bramble, I don’t think she’s ever been as engaged with me and I feel like we’ve come so far! Now I’ve officially jinxed it and she’ll probably not recall later on our evening walk 😂

I’m going away for the weekend and leaving the dogs for 3 days and I’m so anxious! I’ve been away before but my partner has always stayed with them so I’m totally relaxed. This time they’re going to kennels and I already feel worried. They’ve been before twice, once for an hour and the other time overnight and they were absolutely fine so it’s just me. The people and the place are lovely but it’s just going to feel so strange


----------



## edinoodle

Oh no @Oof, are you okay? Glad you’re enjoying your new adventure!


----------



## Boxer123

Oof said:


> Haha, but even though there's another boxer about, there's only one Sox and Loki.
> (Especially Loki )
> 
> I love it, I'm on a bit of an adrenaline rush atm because it's all new and shiny and it feels like I've finally found something I'm alright at 😅
> Got attacked today though by a man 😬 so that sucks


Oh no are you ok ?


----------



## Oof

edinoodle said:


> Oh no @Oof, are you okay? Glad you’re enjoying your new adventure!





Boxer123 said:


> Oh no are you ok ?


I'm alright now, was frightened at the time. We stepped into traffic because he was following us and we couldn't get away. My colleague got it worse - i was separating the dogs and the man mostly started on her.

Just posted a thread because i wouldnt mind some tips if anyone has them!


----------



## Magyarmum

The weather was finally cool enough, if you can call 29C cool, to drive into the city and take Grisha to the vet to have his annual Rabies vaccination. As we had to wait for a while because two young Viszla were in the queue before us Gabor our trainer took the opportunity of cutting the Schnauzer boys nails! 

Afterwards we took a leisurely walk in the shade to the nearest petrol station coffee shop where we had coffee and apple strudel before walking back to the car and heading home. A good day was had by all!


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Your boys are so well behaved!


----------



## Magyarmum

DanWalkersmum said:


> Your boys are so well behaved!


Not always! I've got builders working at my house at the moment and poor Gwylim is rather stressed by it all. Yesterday when we were out, he twittered, squeaked, grumbled and barked his way through the morning. He only settled down when we got to the petrol station which he knows well. Grisha, thankfully is bomb proof!


----------



## Beth78

We were in the woods on a walk this morning and suddenly there was a cacophony of barking and snarling that sounded like afew dogs having a fight, very loud and shocking.
It obviously disturbed whisp abit as she was on high alert and had her tail between her legs.
Luckily we didn't come across anyone, hopefully no one was hurt.
It hasn't affected her beauty sleep anyway.


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Magyarmum said:


> Not always! I've got builders working at my house at the moment and poor Gwylim is rather stressed by it all. Yesterday when we were out, he twittered, squeaked, grumbled and barked his way through the morning. He only settled down when we got to the petrol station which he knows well. Grisha, thankfully is bomb proof!


Builders do make an awful racket to be fair, Dan sends sympathy, he hates anyone invading his quiet home space and making noise, one of us usually take him out until they've finished.


----------



## Magyarmum

@DanWalkersmum

The builders have already been here for a month and won't be finished for at least another 6 weeks. they've nearly finished refurbishing the windows and repairing and replastering the front of the house, Noise and dust everywhere! 

The problem is that it's much too hot to take the boys out in the car or even for a decent walk, and we're beginning to feel rather trapped.








[/QUOTE]


----------



## Arny

Good news on Tilly's lump, its a benign tumour - cutaneous histiocytoma.
Usually seen in young dogs apparently. They can regress on their own so I think we're going to wait and see.
If it just keeps growing it may need removing or if it becomes infected.


----------



## rottiemum

It's tough being a good boy.


----------



## LinznMilly

No posing, no cues or commands from me, just looked up and saw them like that, and my heart melted.


----------



## rottiemum

Stop taking pictures mum, I'm sleepy!


----------



## Magyarmum

Arny said:


> Good news on Tilly's lump, its a benign tumour - cutaneous histiocytoma.
> Usually seen in young dogs apparently. They can regress on their own so I think we're going to wait and see.
> If it just keeps growing it may need removing or if it becomes infected.


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Magyarmum said:


> @DanWalkersmum
> 
> The builders have already been here for a month and won't be finished for at least another 6 weeks. they've nearly finished refurbishing the windows and repairing and replastering the front of the house, Noise and dust everywhere!
> 
> The problem is that it's much too hot to take the boys out in the car or even for a decent walk, and we're beginning to feel rather trapped.
> 
> View attachment 575261


[/QUOTE]
Oh my! I see your problem!


----------



## Beth78

I often wonder what, if anything goes through Whisp's brain when she just stares at me me for minutes on end


----------



## Boxer123

Beth78 said:


> I often wonder what, if anything goes through Whisp's brain when she just stares at me me for minutes on end
> View attachment 575370


When are you getting dinner on ?


----------



## Kaily

We went to a very tranquil spot for our walk today.











The poor dry corn










My walking buddies


----------



## Boxer123

Went for a nap and he woke up looking this good.


----------



## 1507601

Zhia waking us up this morning. It's a new behaviour and I love it, shows how confident she's getting.

In other news, today is claw clipping day. You know what really doesn't help is when my husband berates me for upsetting her..... He knows full well they need clipping, and maybe it wouldn't take so long if I had some help!


----------



## Soph x

Kitchen is being ripped out and new electrics in for the lights this week. Exciting times, but also means Goose has had to go to my parent's for the week. There's a lot of dust, loud noise and bits on the floor so she'd 100% get terrified of the noises and end up eating something she shouldn't do 🤦‍♀️ She's only been there for 2 days, but the house already feels weird and empty without her!

Get to pick her up Friday though, so can at least wake up with her on my birthday on Saturday 🥳

Why is it that time goes INCREDIBLY slow when you're without your furbaby?


----------



## Boxer123

Morning cuddles


----------



## Boxer123

Sox has just got himself into a fight I’m a bit embarrassed. We were in the fields when I saw a lady up ahead with a small dog. I popped sox on the lead and moved to the side so they could pass. She then callled out to me it wasn’t her dog was just following her. It had no collar on she was trying to get it back to her house. 

It came over to sox and sniffed him the next thing I know they are having handbags. of course she couldn’t grab dog as no collar lucky she walked on and it followed her. No damage seemed to be done. It’s not like Sox I don’t know why that happened.


----------



## Sarah H

Boxer123 said:


> Sox has just got himself into a fight I’m a bit embarrassed. We were in the fields when I saw a lady up ahead with a small dog. I popped sox on the lead and moved to the side so they could pass. She then called out to me it wasn’t her dog was just following her. It had no collar on she was trying to get it back to her house.
> 
> It came over to sox and sniffed him the next thing I know they are having handbags. of course she couldn’t grab dog as no collar lucky she walked on and it followed her. No damage seemed to be done. It’s not like Sox I don’t know why that happened.


Oh well. I'd not be worrying about it now tbh, no harm done. I hope the little dog finds its owner.


----------



## Boxer123

Sarah H said:


> Oh well. I'd not be worrying about it now tbh, no harm done. I hope the little dog finds its owner.


He seemed quite intent on following the lady so hopefully he will find his home. Then Loki was kicking off (he has a new arch rival in the village we kept bumping into) I have told them they are going on gumtree but they know I won’t look at these chops.


----------



## SbanR

Making empty threats again @Boxer123 
No wonder they ignore you😄


----------



## Boxer123

SbanR said:


> Making empty threats again @Boxer123
> No wonder they ignore you😄


Boxer chops have an addictive quality so it’s hard to follow through on consequence.


----------



## rottiemum

Silly boxers! 
Chase says you just have to have a go at someone sometimes. His yesterday was an Irish Setter (we don't know it, never seen it before). Lunging at it from across the field.
I know he just wants to meet it, but those people will probably avoid us since he looks like he's crazy..


----------



## 1507601

Does anyone elses dog struggle to smell treats right in front of them and bits of dropped food, but can apparently track the local rabbits easily?


----------



## Boxer123

rottiemum said:


> Silly boxers!
> Chase says you just have to have a go at someone sometimes. His yesterday was an Irish Setter (we don't know it, never seen it before). Lunging at it from across the field.
> I know he just wants to meet it, but those people will probably avoid us since he looks like he's crazy..


I know Loki does this honestly they are so embarrassing I expect it from Loki but not from my Sox.


----------



## 1507601

Boxer123 said:


> He seemed quite intent on following the lady so hopefully he will find his home. Then Loki was kicking off (he has a new arch rival in the village we kept bumping into) I have told them they are going on gumtree but they know I won’t look at these chops.
> 
> View attachment 575552


That's a face that couldn't do anything wrong


----------



## rottiemum

Lucy2020 said:


> Does anyone elses dog struggle to smell treats right in front of them and bits of dropped food, but can apparently track the local rabbits easily?


Yep. There can be a treat right under his nose and I'll have to point at it so he can find it.


----------



## LinznMilly

Honey making sure I don’t go anywhere by lying on my legs.


----------



## Mum2Ozzy

Doggy's first starbucks he was good as gold, very relaxed; right until customer walked in and he started barking. Thankfully only a couple of barks, it's nothing to do with actual person, it's the sound of door opening that set him off. We really need to address his barking finally!


----------



## Boxer123

Mum2Ozzy said:


> Doggy's first starbucks he was good as gold, very relaxed; right until customer walked in and he started barking. Thankfully only a couple of barks, it's nothing to do with actual person, it's the sound of door opening that set him off. We really need to address his barking finally!
> 
> 
> View attachment 575626
> 
> View attachment 575627


Ah bless the boxer boys love a puppachino.


----------



## Soph x

After what feels like forever (5 days) I've finally got Goose back home! 

Had about 20 mins of madness when I brought her home, had her dins and is now passed out on my lap on sofa ❤


----------



## Boxer123

Soph x said:


> After what feels like forever (5 days) I've finally got Goose back home!
> 
> Had about 20 mins of madness when I brought her home, had her dins and is now passed out on my lap on sofa ❤
> 
> View attachment 575660


I bet she missed you.


----------



## ECT

Seeing as I haven't been very active recently, I thought I'd do a little update. Lots of things seem to have change with Thea recently that it's nice to actually be at home. I'm hoping this is all part of her growing up. 

Thea and my OH struggled to bond right from the get go. I lost count of how many times he told me to rehome her. He always said afterwards that he didn't mean it and now, perseverance has paid off and they are inseparable! I'm like a third wheel most of the time 😂 Thea always runs to him when we get home and she sticks by his side like glue on a walk. It is nice that they are finally happy together as I had started to think it was never going to happen. 
She loves her moors walk at the weekends and she's gotten so much better with passing other dogs, both on and off lead. Her recall is improving but still not bomb proof yet. 

We still have a few teething problems to iron out. Main one is alert barking. Thea has become so protective since her second season that she has become very vocal. If she can hear kids shouting/someone talking/a neighbour cutting in their garden/other dogs barking, they all get barked at. It's only at home that she's vocal, on a walk she never barks. It's a work in progress but I'm sure we will calm it down. It doesn't help that someone locally has what I think is a husky type dog that they seem to shut outside for hours if it's not raining and all you can hear is the poor thing howling endlessly. 

Sorry for the essay but it feels good to be able to say nice things about Thea for a change!


----------



## Boxer123

ECT said:


> Seeing as I haven't been very active recently, I thought I'd do a little update. Lots of things seem to have change with Thea recently that it's nice to actually be at home. I'm hoping this is all part of her growing up.
> 
> Thea and my OH struggled to bond right from the get go. I lost count of how many times he told me to rehome her. He always said afterwards that he didn't mean it and now, perseverance has paid off and they are inseparable! I'm like a third wheel most of the time 😂 Thea always runs to him when we get home and she sticks by his side like glue on a walk. It is nice that they are finally happy together as I had started to think it was never going to happen.
> She loves her moors walk at the weekends and she's gotten so much better with passing other dogs, both on and off lead. Her recall is improving but still not bomb proof yet.
> 
> We still have a few teething problems to iron out. Main one is alert barking. Thea has become so protective since her second season that she has become very vocal. If she can hear kids shouting/someone talking/a neighbour cutting in their garden/other dogs barking, they all get barked at. It's only at home that she's vocal, on a walk she never barks. It's a work in progress but I'm sure we will calm it down. It doesn't help that someone locally has what I think is a husky type dog that they seem to shut outside for hours if it's not raining and all you can hear is the poor thing howling endlessly.
> 
> Sorry for the essay but it feels good to be able to say nice things about Thea for a change!
> View attachment 575690


Well done Thea long may it continue. Loki says you need to keep your hooman updated with what’s going on at home.


----------



## ECT

Boxer123 said:


> Well done Thea long may it continue. Loki says you need to keep your hooman updated with what’s going on at home.


She definitely does that! I know when anyone on the street is getting a delivery or they shut their car door. The man across the road is frequently told off for watering his own flowers 🤭


----------



## Boxer123

ECT said:


> She definitely does that! I know when anyone on the street is getting a delivery or they shut their car door. The man across the road is frequently told off for watering his own flowers 🤭


Loki has been pretty bad here now he has his peeping window.


----------



## Boxer123

Whenever Loki wakes up from a nap he had to come over and give me a kiss like we missed each other whilst he was asleep even though I’m right next to him.


----------



## Boxer123

So last night I was looking for photos for the caption comp and I find baby Sox to cute to keep to myself!


----------



## Beth78

Boxer123 said:


> So last night I was looking for photos for the caption comp and I find baby Sox to cute to keep to myself!
> View attachment 575727


Oh look at him ! So small and fresh.


----------



## Beth78

Whisp dove into a Bush this morning and caught a mouse which she promptly ate, at least it was a quick death for the poor little guy. She was very proud of herself.


----------



## Soph x

Goose has a 2-3ft soft penguin toy that basically lives in the bedroom at the moment. If there's no toy in the bedroom, then she'll bring one up to bed with her after her bedtime wee. It's really quite sweet watching her take a toy to bed with her.

Bit of playtime with her this morning - making her jump for the penguin on the bed, bopping her on the head with it, her rolling around etc.

When Goose gets really excited/is really enjoying a game then her little jaw starts chattering! Luckily she doesn't do it in a way that her teeth actually clatter together, but think this is due to the fact she never really shuts her jaw properly anyway so there's always a gap (no dental issue, she's just goofy).

Was just curious if your dogs did it too? Seen on TikTok someone's Maligator that does it when excited too and was just curious if it's common in certain breeds or if all have tendency to do it? 😁


----------



## Beth78

Soph x said:


> Goose has a 2-3ft soft penguin toy that basically lives in the bedroom at the moment. If there's no toy in the bedroom, then she'll bring one up to bed with her after her bedtime wee. It's really quite sweet watching her take a toy to bed with her.
> 
> Bit of playtime with her this morning - making her jump for the penguin on the bed, bopping her on the head with it, her rolling around etc.
> 
> When Goose gets really excited/is really enjoying a game then her little jaw starts chattering! Luckily she doesn't do it in a way that her teeth actually clatter together, but think this is due to the fact she never really shuts her jaw properly anyway so there's always a gap (no dental issue, she's just goofy).
> 
> Was just curious if your dogs did it too? Seen on TikTok someone's Maligator that does it when excited too and was just curious if it's common in certain breeds or if all have tendency to do it? 😁


Yeah whisp gets jittery mouth when she's playing sometimes, she shows her little bottom teeth when she does it too.


----------



## Soph x

Beth78 said:


> Yeah whisp gets jittery mouth when she's playing sometimes, she shows her little bottom teeth when she does it too.


Love the little bottom teeth, they look so cute when you compare them to the canines which are a bit more... intimidating 

Don't think there's really a time Goose doesn't have her little teeth out if I'm honest. When she relaxes her jaw is usually open slightly. During a check up in asked the vet if there was maybe a dental issue and she didn't want to close her mouth properly due to pain, but her teeth are all good and was confirmed she's just a goofy 😂


----------



## Boxer123

Soph x said:


> Goose has a 2-3ft soft penguin toy that basically lives in the bedroom at the moment. If there's no toy in the bedroom, then she'll bring one up to bed with her after her bedtime wee. It's really quite sweet watching her take a toy to bed with her.
> 
> Bit of playtime with her this morning - making her jump for the penguin on the bed, bopping her on the head with it, her rolling around etc.
> 
> When Goose gets really excited/is really enjoying a game then her little jaw starts chattering! Luckily she doesn't do it in a way that her teeth actually clatter together, but think this is due to the fact she never really shuts her jaw properly anyway so there's always a gap (no dental issue, she's just goofy).
> 
> Was just curious if your dogs did it too? Seen on TikTok someone's Maligator that does it when excited too and was just curious if it's common in certain breeds or if all have tendency to do it? 😁



Not when he’s excited but when sox is really tired his jaw shakes. It’s quite cute.


----------



## Sarah H

If it's not one thing it's another. So Bronte's eye has now healed up nicely, but yesterday he was annoying Fly while he was trying to sunbathe (he was tired after his antics at the dog field the day before), and Fly told him off and caught him under the chin - not a bite or anything, just must have caught him as he squeaked and ran away. I checked him over and couldn't see anything, but later in the day the skin under his chin went all floppy (like a dewlap) and there was a swollen lump. Quick google says swollen salivary gland which, of course, won't go away on its own. Gave Metacam last night but this morning it's got more fluid in it but it's not bothering him, so that will be another expensive vet trip this week to drain it and ABs I expect!
Oh and Nooka had a tick on her, chin but at least that was quickly sorted!
I seriously question why I have dogs sometimes!!!


----------



## Boxer123

Sarah H said:


> If it's not one thing it's another. So Bronte's eye has now healed up nicely, but yesterday he was annoying Fly while he was trying to sunbathe (he was tired after his antics at the dog field the day before), and Fly told him off and caught him under the chin - not a bite or anything, just must have caught him as he squeaked and ran away. I checked him over and couldn't see anything, but later in the day the skin under his chin went all floppy (like a dewlap) and there was a swollen lump. Quick google says swollen salivary gland which, of course, won't go away on its own. Gave Metacam last night but this morning it's got more fluid in it but it's not bothering him, so that will be another expensive vet trip this week to drain it and ABs I expect!
> Oh and Nooka had a tick on her, chin but at least that was quickly sorted!
> I seriously question why I have dogs sometimes!!!


Oh dear I have times like this with boxers where we are the vets best customer. I hope you feel better soon Brontë.


----------



## Sarah H

Boxer123 said:


> Oh dear I have times like this with boxers where we are the vets best customer. I hope you feel better soon Brontë.


Yes I did think of you and Loki when I was considering phoning the out of hours vets this morning! 😅


----------



## SbanR

Boxer123 said:


> Oh dear I have times like this with boxers where we are the vets best customer. I hope you feel better soon Brontë.


Has Loki been back to cement his relationship with his new vet yet  😸


----------



## Boxer123

SbanR said:


> Has Loki been back to cement his relationship with his new vet yet  😸


Of course didn’t you read about the £60 sneeze over in health. He sniffed some grass sneezed and sneezed I thought it might be a grass seed so off we went. Got there he had to go through the special back door as reception was scary. Sneezed a few more times vet gave us a piriton said to monitor him for 24 hours and miraculously no more sneezes.


----------



## Boxer123

Sarah H said:


> Yes I did think of you and Loki when I was considering phoning the out of hours vets this morning! 😅


The boxer boys say it’s not worth going if it isn’t for the out of hours luxury service that cost three times as much.


----------



## Beth78

Whisp is enjoying the shade underneath our garden table, the tasty bits that fall near her are an added bonus.


----------



## Boxer123

Someone’s dog had been barking for the last hour (non stop) I think it’s in the garden of the big detached house over the road. It’s unsettling the boys and I’m finding it horrible to listen to it’s obviously just been left in the garden. I’ve heard it before but not for this long. No cars in the driveway. Poor dog.


----------



## Soph x

All fed, time to enjoy some good ol' belly and chest rubs whilst watching Netflix! We've both deserved a chill night after cleaning the house today, and by we I mean I cleaned the house whilst Goose slept on the bed and tackled me when it came time to change the bed sheets.


----------



## Boxer123

Soph x said:


> All fed, time to enjoy some good ol' belly and chest rubs whilst watching Netflix! We've both deserved a chill night after cleaning the house today, and by we I mean I cleaned the house whilst Goose slept on the bed and tackled me when it came time to change the bed sheets.
> View attachment 575756
> 
> View attachment 575757


Oh look at her all cosy.


----------



## Mum2Ozzy

That dog will be the death of me, he got some burrs stuck to his face again, I removed them all but something around his mouth is bothering him still. Not sure whether it's just a scratch (I can't see any injuries) but he's showing me his teeth when I go near his nose and when he licks himself he does it too which usually means he feels discomfort there. He's eating fine and happy to go for his walks but definitely not himself, a bit subdued in the house, not wanting to play etc. He's not sneezing so I don't think there's anything stuck inside his nose, no discharge. I'll give his face a good wash today and see if that helps, if not I think vets it is... Just a rant sorry!


----------



## Beth78

Mum2Ozzy said:


> That dog will be the death of me, he got some burrs stuck to his face again, I removed them all but something around his mouth is bothering him still. Not sure whether it's just a scratch (I can't see any injuries) but he's showing me his teeth when I go near his nose and when he licks himself he does it too which usually means he feels discomfort there. He's eating fine and happy to go for his walks but definitely not himself, a bit subdued in the house, not wanting to play etc. He's not sneezing so I don't think there's anything stuck inside his nose, no discharge. I'll give his face a good wash today and see if that helps, if not I think vets it is... Just a rant sorry!


Poor boy, could he have been stung in the undergrowth ?


----------



## Mum2Ozzy

Possibly, can't see anything  his face is overgrown, he's due a groom in couple of weeks. I'll wash him today and trim his face a bit. He's been sleeping all day, definitely not himself, didn't even come to the kitchen when we were eating lunch and he's normally waiting under the table for food my kids will inevitably drop!


----------



## Boxer123

Oh hum the ups and downs of Loki. We went out for an evening pee and a lady was stood waiting for a friend at the end of the drive. This set him off. We waited calmed down and set off he was insistent he wanted to go the long way couldn’t as it’s to hot so was side crabbing all over place. Barked at two collies, sat down refused to go home. Then was to stressed for bedtime snack so had to be hand fed.


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Mum2Ozzy said:


> That dog will be the death of me, he got some burrs stuck to his face again, I removed them all but something around his mouth is bothering him still. Not sure whether it's just a scratch (I can't see any injuries) but he's showing me his teeth when I go near his nose and when he licks himself he does it too which usually means he feels discomfort there. He's eating fine and happy to go for his walks but definitely not himself, a bit subdued in the house, not wanting to play etc. He's not sneezing so I don't think there's anything stuck inside his nose, no discharge. I'll give his face a good wash today and see if that helps, if not I think vets it is... Just a rant sorry!


Maybe he has a bit of knotted hair at the roots, Dan gets them under his chin when he hasn't been to the groomers for a while, usually find them when he comes in for a cuddle and I'm fussing his chops. 
There's a plethora of those tiny little round sticky seeds at the moment, they're like tiny velcro balls that are hard to see.


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Boxer123 said:


> Oh hum the ups and downs of Loki. We went out for an evening pee and a lady was stood waiting for a friend at the end of the drive. This set him off. We waited calmed down and set off he was insistent he wanted to go the long way couldn’t as it’s to hot so was side crabbing all over place. Barked at two collies, sat down refused to go home. Then was to stressed for bedtime snack so had to be hand fed.


We have been known to stand inside for my neighbours to go inside, as Dan will kick off big time, he usually stand in front of our house talking for ages Nightmare! Just off for the evening walk now its cool enough.


----------



## Boxer123

DanWalkersmum said:


> We have been known to stand inside for my neighbours to go inside, as Dan will kick off big time, he usually stand in front of our house talking for ages Nightmare! Just off for the evening walk now its cool enough.


Enjoy it’s a beautiful evening for naughties (according to Loki)


----------



## Mum2Ozzy

DanWalkersmum said:


> Maybe he has a bit of knotted hair at the roots, Dan gets them under his chin when he hasn't been to the groomers for a while, usually find them when he comes in for a cuddle and I'm fussing his chops.
> There's a plethora of those tiny little round sticky seeds at the moment, they're like tiny velcro balls that are hard to see.


I gave his face a good brush, washed in the shower, used comb and all seem fine. He was happy for me to do that, I've looked for any bumps, swelling etc can't see anything at all. Wasn't happy to check his mouth but I've managed to look at his gums and all seem fine there too. He did a lick with lip curling afterwards few times but he seems a bit brighter. I'm starting to think he's been upset about burr removal process and with him being such a diva it wouldn't surprise me. And the nose licking and lip curling could be due to air freshener, he does something similar if he smells something he doesn't like for example when I'm painting my nails. I swear dog ownership stresses me more than my kids ever did!


----------



## margy

I'm missing Paul the greyhound x lurcher. Looked after him for a week and he was no bother at all. He took up our tiny house but hey no problem. Loved his laid back manner. 
Took Molly jrt on her walk today and she couldn't wait to go in fact barked while I spoke to her owner as if to say hurry up l want to go! Am in a quandry as don't know what I want dog wise. Had my heart set on miniature poodle but now not sure. Have looked on dog rescue sites and they say no young children visiting. I did find a lovely dog and he had miniature poodle in him but life got in the way and I couldn't move quickly enough to get him. Maybe fate will intervene and lead me to my dog.
Here is Paul


----------



## Lurcherlad

I knew Paul would touch your heart @margy 😉

The right dog will come along, I’m sure.


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Just got back. Met up with 2 mini schnauzers and 2 mini dacshund at the end of the walk for a multiple dog sniff fest and a quick run across the field on the way off the country park, it was a good end to the walk. Happy tired doggo Dan 🥰


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Mum2Ozzy said:


> I gave his face a good brush, washed in the shower, used comb and all seem fine. He was happy for me to do that, I've looked for any bumps, swelling etc can't see anything at all. Wasn't happy to check his mouth but I've managed to look at his gums and all seem fine there too. He did a lick with lip curling afterwards few times but he seems a bit brighter. I'm starting to think he's been upset about burr removal process and with him being such a diva it wouldn't surprise me. And the nose licking and lip curling could be due to air freshener, he does something similar if he smells something he doesn't like for example when I'm painting my nails. I swear dog ownership stresses me more than my kids ever did!


You'll never know what it was, but hopefully he's over it now hopefully


----------



## Arny

margy said:


> I'm missing Paul the greyhound x lurcher. Looked after him for a week and he was no bother at all. He took up our tiny house but hey no problem. Loved his laid back manner.
> Took Molly jrt on her walk today and she couldn't wait to go in fact barked while I spoke to her owner as if to say hurry up l want to go! Am in a quandry as don't know what I want dog wise. Had my heart set on miniature poodle but now not sure. Have looked on dog rescue sites and they say no young children visiting. I did find a lovely dog and he had miniature poodle in him but life got in the way and I couldn't move quickly enough to get him. Maybe fate will intervene and lead me to my dog.
> Here is Paul
> View attachment 575841


Paul’s lovely.
You could always fill in some application forms with any requirements and ask to be contacted if a suitable dog comes in, while you think about whether to go the puppy route.
At my local rescue a lot of dogs are being rehomed this way, never getting the chance to be advertised to the wider public.


----------



## Arny

Tilly’s afternoon snooze.


----------



## 1507601

Sometimes I wonder if Zhia's bed is a bit oversized


----------



## Boxer123

Lucy2020 said:


> Sometimes I wonder if Zhia's bed is a bit oversized


Looks a good size to us


----------



## Kaily

margy said:


> I'm missing Paul the greyhound x lurcher. Looked after him for a week and he was no bother at all. He took up our tiny house but hey no problem. Loved his laid back manner.
> Took Molly jrt on her walk today and she couldn't wait to go in fact barked while I spoke to her owner as if to say hurry up l want to go! Am in a quandry as don't know what I want dog wise. Had my heart set on miniature poodle but now not sure. Have looked on dog rescue sites and they say no young children visiting. I did find a lovely dog and he had miniature poodle in him but life got in the way and I couldn't move quickly enough to get him. Maybe fate will intervene and lead me to my dog.
> Here is Paul
> View attachment 575841


Paul looks very regal and relaxed, lovely dog.
Maybe you want a retired greyhound?

I hope you find your doggy very soon .


----------



## Boxer123

Loki redeemed himself this morning. We went on a lovely 4 mile run. Can you believe it saw the same women as last night walking up the road Loki grumbled at her which wasn’t a great start. 

However we then bumped into another reactive dog and Loki decided to be the bigger man walk away no issue around a corner ask she could pass. We ran up the disused airfield which as loads of free roaming sheep and he walked beautifully.

We saw other dogs but had a good distance so that was ok not to scary. Then managed to hide from some off lead dogs with owner miles away on phone.


----------



## LinznMilly

margy said:


> I'm missing Paul the greyhound x lurcher. Looked after him for a week and he was no bother at all. He took up our tiny house but hey no problem. Loved his laid back manner.
> Took Molly jrt on her walk today and she couldn't wait to go in fact barked while I spoke to her owner as if to say hurry up l want to go! Am in a quandry as don't know what I want dog wise. Had my heart set on miniature poodle but now not sure. Have looked on dog rescue sites and they say no young children visiting. I did find a lovely dog and he had miniature poodle in him but life got in the way and I couldn't move quickly enough to get him. Maybe fate will intervene and lead me to my dog.
> Here is Paul
> View attachment 575841


Hi looks a lot like Milly. 😍😍

The right dog will find you.




Arny said:


> Paul’s lovely.
> You could always fill in some application forms with any requirements and ask to be contacted if a suitable dog comes in, while you think about whether to go the puppy route.
> At my local rescue a lot of dogs are being rehomed this way, never getting the chance to be advertised to the wider public.


This. ^^^. The more open minded you are about the dog you adopt, the more chance of being matched. Hang in there, you and your next dog will find each other. 

Milly and the Heart Murmur Mystery.

About 2-3wks ago, I phoned the vet about a cough that Milly had at the time. Vet checked her out, and said she had a heart murmur, asking me if I knew.

It’s a simple enough question, but this is Milly we’re talking about, and this isn’t the first time a vet has heard a murmur - way back when I first got her, and she’d had kennel cough, I’d taken her to the vet about a cough, and the vet thought she could hear one then, too. But, she was newly qualified, so asked a colleague of hers to confirm… who said she _didn’t_ have a heart murmur.

I relayed a much abridged version of that to this vet (I’ve changed vet practices twice since then), and she advised me to count Milly’s breaths per minute - not in the middle of the heatwave of course, but when it was cooler. Vet said her breathing rate should be about 24 breaths per minute.

So I did.

Armed with the stopwatch on my phone, I counted her breathing rate a few times, over a few nights (the first one was a couple of weeks or so ago). 14. But she was in a deep sleep.

Done it again last night, and decided to update the vet this morning. Phoned them this morning, was in a queue for about a minute, and decided to see what her breathing rate was when she was relaxed, but more alert. 18.

Passed that on, and left it their hands.

A different vet phoned back. “If it’s less than 30 breaths per minute, it’s _not_ a heart issue, and more likely to be a lung issue. How is she in herself?” Well, she’s fine in herself, cough’s no better, no worse. Passed that info on.

Vet said if she gets worse, they’ll do a chest x-ray, but otherwise, she’s fine.

So now, I don’t know if she has a heart murmur or not. 🤪. Or if she has, maybe it’s a low grade one? 🤔


----------



## catz4m8z

Arny said:


> Tilly’s afternoon snooze.
> View attachment 575853


awww, what a gorgeous smooshable face! (I dont know if its just a sign of the times but Im also thinking 'wow!....green grass! cant remember the last time I saw that!!' LOL  




LinznMilly said:


> A different vet phoned back. “If it’s less than 30 breaths per minute, it’s _not_ a heart issue, and more likely to be a lung issue. How is she in herself?” Well, she’s fine in herself, cough’s no better, no worse. Passed that info on.
> 
> So now, I don’t know if she has a heart murmur or not. 🤪. Or if she has, maybe it’s a low grade one? 🤔


TBF Adams breathing rate never really went above 25, even right at the end and he had the most severe heart murmur you can get! 
But also Id be surprised if they couldnt detect (and grade) a murmur that caused a cough. Its because the heart is so enlarged its pushing againest their throat, in Adams case he didnt even need a scan as you could just feel his heart through his chest.


----------



## Mum2Ozzy

So it seems Ozzy was indeed upset about burrs removal. It was actually my partner who did it this time as he didn't want situation to get worse and I wasn't home. Apparently there's a reason why I am the person responsible for all dog related things haha. He's now trying to recover his trust by feeding him ham everytime he comes to him. They slept on the sofa together last time so I'm sure they'll be fine!


----------



## Boxer123

Mum2Ozzy said:


> So it seems Ozzy was indeed upset about burrs removal. It was actually my partner who did it this time as he didn't want situation to get worse and I wasn't home. Apparently there's a reason why I am the person responsible for all dog related things haha. He's now trying to recover his trust by feeding him ham everytime he comes to him. They slept on the sofa together last time so I'm sure they'll be fine!


Oh dear the boxer boys are easily bought with ham I’m sure it will soon be forgotten.


----------



## Soph x

Sorry for the poor quality photo, I was too busy laughing.

Giving Goose a brush as she's been itching and nagging around the areas she gets her extra fluffy bits of undercoat, so hoping it's just because of her moulting. Will be giving her a shower with her medicated shampoo anyway as she does have sensitive skin.

Got to the point of brushing her lil fluffy bum but she was getting bored and more interested in my partner cooking food in the kitchen.

This was the compromise...


----------



## margy

Just wondering how @Rosie64 and Shadow are getting on as haven't heard from her in a while.


----------



## Kaily

margy said:


> Just wondering how @Rosie64 and Shadow are getting on as haven't heard from her in a while.


I keep wondering about them too. I am hoping no news is good news. Shadow is such a lovely dog.

My Daisy totally rejected me last night and chose to sleep downstairs on her own. Cooler I guess but I missed her. I left the doors open in case she had a change of heart but no.


----------



## Lurcherlad

margy said:


> Just wondering how @Rosie64 and Shadow are getting on as haven't heard from her in a while.


And @LittleFox?


----------



## rona

Boxer123 said:


> Loki redeemed himself this morning. We went on a lovely 4 mile run. Can you believe it saw the same women as last night walking up the road Loki grumbled at her which wasn’t a great start.
> 
> However we then bumped into another reactive dog and Loki decided to be the bigger man walk away no issue around a corner ask she could pass. We ran up the disused airfield which as loads of free roaming sheep and he walked beautifully.
> 
> We saw other dogs but had a good distance so that was ok not to scary. Then managed to hide from some off lead dogs with owner miles away on phone.
> View attachment 575864
> View attachment 575865
> View attachment 575866
> View attachment 575867


Seems like the walks round your new place aren't too shabby  




LinznMilly said:


> So now, I don’t know if she has a heart murmur or not. 🤪. Or if she has, maybe it’s a low grade one? 🤔


A lot of heart murmurs depend on the person who is listening and how good their ears are. I'd rather have a younger person listening


----------



## Boxer123

rona said:


> Seems like the walks round your new place aren't too shabby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of heart murmurs depend on the person who is listening and how good their ears are. I'd rather have a younger person listening



We have got lucky it’s beautiful so many places to explore. I’m looking forward to it being cooler so we can get out on longer ones.


----------



## 1507601

I've been wondering a lot about what breeds Zhia has in her lately. I am almost certain about border collie, and the main reasons I don't think she'd be pure BC is the huge ribcage - see picture -and the fact a street dog is unlikely to be pure bred. She's also not as manic as they're supposed to be. I used to think part Greek shepherd, but she really doesn't look anything like one, it's only really the additional size. Now I'm thinking part livestock guardian of some kind, for the extra size and her calm nature. She looks a lot like some English shepherd pictures I've seen, but how likely is that from Greece, I wonder? I couldn't find data on commonly owned dog breeds over there, just which originated in Greece. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## rottiemum

Chase had his boosters this morning. He was a bit hyper this morning and the lobby was full so I called from outside to let them know we were there. He was quite good for the vet but panting a lot, maybe remembers that's where he got neutered...  
But all healthy and in good shape. 
46.5 kg!


----------



## Jason25

Had a nice time up the field with daisy this morning 👌


----------



## Boxer123

Jason25 said:


> View attachment 575911
> 
> Had a nice time up the field with daisy this morning 👌


Brilliant photo you need to get that framed.


----------



## Sarah H

Lucy2020 said:


> I've been wondering a lot about what breeds Zhia has in her lately. I am almost certain about border collie, and the main reasons I don't think she'd be pure BC is the huge ribcage - see picture -and the fact a street dog is unlikely to be pure bred. She's also not as manic as they're supposed to be. I used to think part Greek shepherd, but she really doesn't look anything like one, it's only really the additional size. Now I'm thinking part livestock guardian of some kind, for the extra size and her calm nature. She looks a lot like some English shepherd pictures I've seen, but how likely is that from Greece, I wonder? I couldn't find data on commonly owned dog breeds over there, just which originated in Greece. Anyone have any ideas?


She does look very collie like. Maybe mostly collie with a bit of something added in? Mind you, mixed breeds can come out looking like anything, so who knows?


----------



## Arny

catz4m8z said:


> I dont know if its just a sign of the times but Im also thinking 'wow!....green grass! cant remember the last time I saw that!!' LOL


We had family from kent stay over last week, they said how nice it was to see rain again.


----------



## Boxer123

I had a friend visit today. I’ve been putting Loki on the long line when people come in as he jumps up but she’s really confident with them so I didn’t. He was 10 times better no jumping a bit of bouncing. I guess I need to trust him more


----------



## Boxer123

Please note he did open the toilet door and follow her in.


----------



## 1507601

Boxer123 said:


> Please note he did open the toilet door and follow her in.


Looking after his guests!


----------



## Boxer123

Lucy2020 said:


> Looking after his guests!


Loki feels there is a real risk if one goes into the bathroom alone.


----------



## Mum2Ozzy

My friends boxer used to follow each person who separated from the group including those going to the toilet Their new boy, Loki by the way, is terrible with jumping up. I genuinely do not remember Tango being this hyper even when young! He's so beautiful though. He tried to sit on my lap last week with me being sat on the chair, it was hilarious.


----------



## Boxer123

Mum2Ozzy said:


> My friends boxer used to follow each person who separated from the group including those going to the toilet Their new boy, Loki by the way, is terrible with jumping up. I genuinely do not remember Tango being this hyper even when young! He's so beautiful though. He tried to sit on my lap last week with me being sat on the chair, it was hilarious.


Sounds like my Loki, Sox is certainly calmer. Loki loves sitting on your lap, having a cuddle.


----------



## Sarah H

Someone is bored but too hot to do anything. He was chewing his horn on the sofa and it fell off, he just sort of slid off onto the floor after it - this was his look to me afterwards 🤣


----------



## 1507601

In laws are visiting with their dog. Vet wouldn't trim her claws when she went in for a check up as they 'didn't need it'. Can't say I agree, what do you guys think?


----------



## Boxer123

Lucy2020 said:


> In laws are visiting with their dog. Vet wouldn't trim her claws when she went in for a check up as they 'didn't need it'. Can't say I agree, what do you guys think?


My vet has said similar to me before a bout sox I asked them to trim them whilst he out and they only did one saying he didn’t need it.


----------



## golfchick

Tricky to tell from the photo/angle and of course they're black but that one nail looks pretty long. I'd defintely be getting the grinder out if it were my dog.


----------



## Kaily

Nearly every night around 10'o clock a hedgehog comes into my garden, every night Alfie and sometimes Daisy go mad barking at it. The hedgehog seems to of got used to them and just waits till I come and get the little terrors in after several games of round and round the hedgehog eluding me.


----------



## Boxer123

Kaily said:


> Nearly every night around 10'o clock a hedgehog comes into my garden, every night Alfie and sometimes Daisy go mad barking at it. The hedgehog seems to of got used to them and just waits till I come and get the little terrors in after several games of round and round the hedgehog eluding me.
> View attachment 575992
> 
> 
> View attachment 575993


Loki met a hedgehog once and was terrified  he says Alfie is very brave.


----------



## 1507601

So we went to a garden centre cafe with Zhia a few months ago and she had a nice time. In laws are visiting with their dog and we decided to go to our local garden centre with them. All went well at first - no throwing up in the car(!), got a table outside and all very happy, ordered food. Excited about the food as it started arriving. However, all these wasps started turning up, and I am really scared of wasps. So we switched to a table indoors. Zhia was not so happy (despite it being cooler too). Quickly started trying to go back out. Got her to settle a bit with a doggy ice cream while we ate, but she wasn't happy. Then we went to go outside, but she was now terrified of the whole indoor area, which is the only way to get out, and we kept weaving in and out, her panicking. Got some nasty looks. I did finally manage to walk her straight through while waving a bag of treats that she got when we were outside. But what a disaster! Worst dog owner ever


----------



## Soph x

I'm such a proud dog mum!

Someone has come to help my partner with the house, and for the first visit I put a muzzle on Goose so she could still say hello if she wanted to but it protected her and our friend from her sharp teefies.
She barked when he first came in, but then jumped up on the sofa to make sure he gave her a scratch before he came in the house properly! She never demands love from someone she doesn't know, she usually always snaps as she's anxious reactive. Took the muzzle off her and she played ball with him until he left.

He's just come back again today and... NO MUZZLE WAS NEEDED AT ALL!! In fact, she was so excited for him to be back she was crying and doing zoomies!

She's definitely more confident with the muzzle on to say hello, and I think it's because it obviously blocks off a large portion of her face so people can't touch, so she feels safer.

I honestly wanted to cry, am so proud of how far she's coming along. It's a long and slow journey, but she is getting so much better.

❤ Just wanted to share her little success story ❤


----------



## Soph x

Lucy2020 said:


> So we went to a garden centre cafe with Zhia a few months ago and she had a nice time. In laws are visiting with their dog and we decided to go to our local garden centre with them. All went well at first - no throwing up in the car(!), got a table outside and all very happy, ordered food. Excited about the food as it started arriving. However, all these wasps started turning up, and I am really scared of wasps. So we switched to a table indoors. Zhia was not so happy (despite it being cooler too). Quickly started trying to go back out. Got her to settle a bit with a doggy ice cream while we ate, but she wasn't happy. Then we went to go outside, but she was now terrified of the whole indoor area, which is the only way to get out, and we kept weaving in and out, her panicking. Got some nasty looks. I did finally manage to walk her straight through while waving a bag of treats that she got when we were outside. But what a disaster! Worst dog owner ever


Definitely not the worst dog owner ever, don't beat yourself up about it! ❤

Maybe she was just having a bit of an off day. Plenty of love and cuddles at home will fix her right up!


----------



## Kaily

Boxer123 said:


> Loki met a hedgehog once and was terrified  he says Alfie is very brave.


Alfie says Loki needs to man up, they smell great and sometimes even run!

Matilda used to bring them in the house. Once I was in the loo and unbeknown to me she put one on the sofa, I nearly sat on it


----------



## Boxer123

Kaily said:


> Alfie says Loki needs to man up, they smell great and sometimes even run!
> 
> Matilda used to bring them in the house. Once I was in the loo and unbeknown to me she put one on the sofa, I nearly sat on it


Oh no did it have fleas. Loki says boxers just aren’t as brave as terriers.


----------



## Kaily

Boxer123 said:


> Oh no did it have fleas. Loki says boxers just aren’t as brave as terriers.


Luckily we didn't catch them if it did.


----------



## O2.0

Lucy2020 said:


> In laws are visiting with their dog. Vet wouldn't trim her claws when she went in for a check up as they 'didn't need it'. Can't say I agree, what do you guys think?


They look long to me but not horribly so. My gauge is when the dog is standing on a flat, level surface, I like to see good clearance between the nail and the floor. If the nail is touching the floor for sure, that's too long.


----------



## Soph x

Everytine she does something good she has to follow it up by misbehaving.

Carried her downstairs to the back garden so she could have a wee, as there's tools and materials everywhere and the front door is wide open. She ran outside, turned and started gobbing off at me like she does when she wants playtime, going into the play pounce too the cheeky thing. Suddenly, she realises the front door is open and takes off out the door, across the street and onto the field opposite our house! Tried to call her back and in protest she decided to sit down where she was. Managed to lure her back by offering treats.

Think she's getting bored of the no exercise with this weather, as the paths and roads really are far too hot here as they're in direct sunlight pretty much all day. Doing mental stimulation to try keep her entertained, but clearly the field has been too much of a tease the past couple days 😂


----------



## Lurcherlad

@Lucy2020 … no you aren’t the worst dog owner ever ☺

You just got it wrong this time 😉


----------



## Boxer123

Soph x said:


> Everytine she does something good she has to follow it up by misbehaving.
> 
> Carried her downstairs to the back garden so she could have a wee, as there's tools and materials everywhere and the front door is wide open. She ran outside, turned and started gobbing off at me like she does when she wants playtime, going into the play pounce too the cheeky thing. Suddenly, she realises the front door is open and takes off out the door, across the street and onto the field opposite our house! Tried to call her back and in protest she decided to sit down where she was. Managed to lure her back by offering treats.
> 
> Think she's getting bored of the no exercise with this weather, as the paths and roads really are far too hot here as they're in direct sunlight pretty much all day. Doing mental stimulation to try keep her entertained, but clearly the field has been too much of a tease the past couple days 😂


Little Loki is of course bored. We went to a local field early. I was due to take him for a walk with a friend and her pup tomorrow but I’ve cancelled as he’s very grumpy and I’m thinking it’s not a good time for introductions.


----------



## Boxer123

We just had some excitement a bunny got in the secure dog field. Loki set chase bless it panicked couldn’t get out. Loki got hold of it a couple of times but let it go eventually it found a hold and got out. I stood no chance of calling him off. Sox joined in but can’t catch a cold. Poor bunny it wasn’t hurt but probably traumatised. Loki convinced it will come back.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Oh dear poor bunny hope it's OK, it must have give the boys something to think about and they'll be looking for it next time you go there.


----------



## Boxer123

Happy Paws2 said:


> Oh dear poor bunny hope it's OK, it must have give the boys something to think about and they'll be looking for it next time you go there.


They thought it was the best game ever now they are both over hot and Loki has done something to his paw ! There are loads of bunny’s in the field next door but I’ve never had one join us mid session. Loki doesn’t tend to kill things he doesn’t really know what to do once he’s caught something. They will definitely look next time.


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Poor bunny! Sounds like the stuff of dreams for doggoes, nothing like a chase to get them excited and entertained. Glad it escaped though, I hope none the worse for the adventure.


----------



## Boxer123

DanWalkersmum said:


> Poor bunny! Sounds like the stuff of dreams for doggoes, nothing like a chase to get them excited and entertained. Glad it escaped though, I hope none the worse for the adventure.


A bit stunned I think !


----------



## Beth78

My mum and sister took Whisp on a walk the other day while I was volunteering. They said she barked aggressively and jumped up at an old man. He was fine they said, just abit stunned. I feel awful I've never seen her do this before to a human, she's weary of humans she doesn't know but hasn't been aggressive like that.
She was fine this morning when 2 joggers jogged by, she just looked at me for some chicken. 
When I start my new job I will be relying on family to walk Whisp when I'm on an early shift but now I'm worried her training and confidence will go downhill.


----------



## Boxer123

Beth78 said:


> My mum and sister took Whisp on a walk the other day while I was volunteering. They said she barked aggressively and jumped up at an old man. He was fine they said, just abit stunned. I feel awful I've never seen her do this before to a human, she's weary of humans she doesn't know but hasn't been aggressive like that.
> She was fine this morning when 2 joggers jogged by, she just looked at me for some chicken.
> When I start my new job I will be relying on family to walk Whisp when I'm on an early shift but now I'm worried her training and confidence will go downhill.


Do they take treats with them ? Can you go for a walk altogether to talk it through ?


----------



## rona

Boxer123 said:


> We just had some excitement a bunny got in the secure dog field. Loki set chase bless it panicked couldn’t get out. Loki got hold of it a couple of times but let it go eventually it found a hold and got out. I stood no chance of calling him off. Sox joined in but can’t catch a cold. Poor bunny it wasn’t hurt but probably traumatised. Loki convinced it will come back.


Best reported to field owner. Someone taking a recovering dog into there, really doesn't need a loose Bunny


----------



## Beth78

Boxer123 said:


> Do they take treats with them ? Can you go for a walk altogether to talk it through ?


Yes my sister had treats, they both know the techniques I use but maybe they need to be reminded of when yo put the training to work.
My sister admitted she was distracted by having a conversation so maybe the lead was too long when whisp launched herself at the poor guy. I guess they are used to me being vigilant and keeping whisp calm so they are just not practiced.


----------



## Boxer123

rona said:


> Best reported to field owner. Someone taking a recovering dog into there, really doesn't need a loose Bunny


Good point although I think they are aware as there is often droppings in there. The fence looks really secure.


----------



## O2.0

This dog and her human manipulation tactics! 
Try saying "no" to that face!


----------



## Sarah H

Beth78 said:


> Yes my sister had treats, they both know the techniques I use but maybe they need to be reminded of when yo put the training to work.
> My sister admitted she was distracted by having a conversation so maybe the lead was too long when whisp launched herself at the poor guy. I guess they are used to me being vigilant and keeping whisp calm so they are just not practiced.


I'd go for a walk with them but have them 'take the lead' so to speak! Then you can help if you come across situations where Whisp isn't doing as well as she would with you. I expect it was a case of trigger stacking - new people walking her, heat, stranger, too long staying still etc.


----------



## Beth78

Sarah H said:


> I'd go for a walk with them but have them 'take the lead' so to speak! Then you can help if you come across situations where Whisp isn't doing as well as she would with you. I expect it was a case of trigger stacking - new people walking her, heat, stranger, too long staying still etc.


Yes that sounds about right, I've got some training of humans to do . Tomorrow I will be walking with my mum so she can have the lead and I will see how it goes and maybe give her some pointers. In the past it's been difficult to get the right balance of trying to get my training points across without going overboard and nagging or telling her what to do all the time. I definitely don't want to put them off walking whisp.
I think that's true about trigger stacking as well.


----------



## Beth78

O2.0 said:


> This dog and her human manipulation tactics!
> Try saying "no" to that face!


She looks like Puss in boots when he's trying to manipulate you


----------



## Sarah H

It was nice and cool this morning at 7am before work, and the dogs tend to chill out (or in Bronte's case chew things) before I leave. It's been too hot for play but this morning Nooka gave in and had a long play with Bronte. They do make me laugh. This was only a snapshot, they were playing for about 20 mins.




(She wears her t-shirt overnight to stop her scratching, and it stays on in the morning to stop the morning pollen getting to her skin).


----------



## rottiemum

It's Raining!!!!!!
With very loud thunder and a little lightning as well. Chase went and sat in the window. Still looking out, he's not used to thunder but not too bothered by it. 
If it lasts maybe the grass will turn green again...lol


----------



## Boxer123

rottiemum said:


> It's Raining!!!!!!
> With very loud thunder and a little lightning as well. Chase went and sat in the window. Still looking out, he's not used to thunder but not too bothered by it.
> If it lasts maybe the grass will turn green again...lol


So exciting what part of the country are you in ?


----------



## rottiemum

Boxer123 said:


> So exciting what part of the country are you in ?


Scotland, near Edinburgh

Seems to have slowed down now. Hope it does it again soon!


----------



## Beth78

rottiemum said:


> It's Raining!!!!!!
> With very loud thunder and a little lightning as well. Chase went and sat in the window. Still looking out, he's not used to thunder but not too bothered by it.
> If it lasts maybe the grass will turn green again...lol


I'm very jealous, it's been sooooo long since we had rain here in Berkshire.


----------



## rottiemum

Beth78 said:


> I'm very jealous, it's been sooooo long since we had rain here in Berkshire.


Here too. I was so excited I had to share!


----------



## Magyarmum




----------



## Magyarmum

I was so excited this morning having discovered(or so I thought) a Schnauzer of a colour the world has never seen before! 🤗

White with green spots no less! What a fortune I could make breeding and selling his progeny! 😃

On closer inspection however much to my disappointment I saw the "spots" were in fact tiny sticky round burrs which I then spent over half an hours carefully picking off him!

D£%"m!


----------



## catz4m8z

Poor Alfie.
He is one of those dogs who likes to eviscerate the mail when it comes through the letterbox. Yesterday I bought one of those pouches you can stick to your door to collect the mail....
The look on his face when he heard the mail but couldnt see it was priceless! He had no clue what was going on!!LOL


----------



## Sarah H

So last week I mentioned that Bronte had a swollen saliva gland. It's not bothering him in the slightest but is quite large. I thought it was going down after the first couple of days but actually it had got bigger and was quite a lump right up in his lower jaw. So off to the vets I went on Friday evening in a panic and got some ABs and was told to give Metacam (which I had at home so didn't need to buy) for 5 days. It hadn't shrunk at all, and this morning I was thinking that I'd give the vets a ring tomorrow and book him in for aspiration and possible surgery to remove it as I'm worried if it gets any bigger it will start to have an impact on his eating.
This evening it's disappeared.. He still has a bit of fluid causing a sort of dewlap under his chin, but the lump has shrunk loads. I've been mulling things over for the last few days so everyone please keep your fingers and toes crossed that it doesn't come back! If it does it will have to be removed as although he's young and healthy, I really don't want to put him (and myself) through surgery and the flipping rest he'll be forced to to afterwards!


----------



## Soph x

Having injections in my foot today but am terrified of needles so been tossing and turning all night.
Other half is still going to work today so I came downstairs at 5am to at least make sure he had some sleep before he had to wake up.

Goose of course came with me, but clearly isn't ready to start the day just yet...


----------



## 1507601

Soph x said:


> Having injections in my foot today but am terrified of needles so been tossing and turning all night.
> Other half is still going to work today so I came downstairs at 5am to at least make sure he had some sleep before he had to wake up.
> 
> Goose of course came with me, but clearly isn't ready to start the day just yet...
> View attachment 576157


Hope all went well?

We took Zhia and Holly for a short walk together down the road earlier. Zhia was so excited by the extra company that she practically ran the whole way, and at one point lost it and spun around and around for about 30 seconds straight. Somehow this did not make her dizzy!


----------



## Soph x

Lucy2020 said:


> Hope all went well?
> 
> We took Zhia and Holly for a short walk together down the road earlier. Zhia was so excited by the extra company that she practically ran the whole way, and at one point lost it and spun around and around for about 30 seconds straight. Somehow this did not make her dizzy!


It did thank you! They did it differently to how I was originally told they would, but all went good. Just got a foot that aches like crazy now haha!

Awww bless, excited zoomies are the best!


----------



## catz4m8z

Good example today of the differences in my dogs personalities, I had a builder to quote me for some work.

Alfie- shut in his crate, barking. He is very fearful of anything new and cant be trusted not to bite.

Heidi- completely ignored the man. Builder? what builder?

Hannah- followed him around like her new best friend and wanted fuss!


----------



## Canine K9

Poor Bailey has just had an unfortunate incident on our walk this afternoon. GSP running around the woods off lead, hunting at speed. In this woods there are lots of small bridges for crossing streams. Bailey was crossing one bridge and this GSP comes running at speed from the trees, runs across the bridge and straight into Bailey without slowing down and sends him flying off the bridge into the stream below. Luckily he seems uninjured but awful to watch!


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Canine K9 said:


> Poor Bailey has just had an unfortunate incident on our walk this afternoon. GSP running around the woods off lead, hunting at speed. In this woods there are lots of small bridges for crossing streams. Bailey was crossing one bridge and this GSP comes running at speed from the trees, runs across the bridge and straight into Bailey without slowing down and sends him flying off the bridge into the stream below. Luckily he seems uninjured but awful to watch!


How awful, I hope the stream wasn't too deep, he must have had quite a shock! Hope he's ok, bless himx


----------



## Canine K9

DanWalkersmum said:


> How awful, I hope the stream wasn't too deep, he must have had quite a shock! Hope he's ok, bless himx


Luckily not, but yes, he certainly had a shock! Thank you, he's fine, but could have been a lot worse, particularly if he had been an elderly dog.


----------



## Soph x

So yesterday chilling with Goose all day was great. 

Always been a believer in bonding with your dog with things they like, even if you've had them years. So sat with her just watching out the window for a little while and she got to see her first tractor grass cutter. Safe to say she was V E R Y confused..








Later, was looking back at videos and after pausing a few, I realised she makes such happy faces! Look at these and try tell me this doesn't look like one happy BC 🥰


----------



## Lyracollie

My lot have settled into the farm life pretty well, even get along with their new horsey neighbour. Don't have any recent pictures but I'm so pleased with how Lyra's taken to the place, she's even been heaps less reactive since moving here and is now totally fine with other dogs which is pretty shocking.

Did a little sketch of my good girl.


----------



## 1507601

Frustrated with my vets. I called asking for worming tablets for Zhia and also advice on what boosters she needs and when, as she had all necessary vaccines when we got her last year. That was Monday, and nobody has called me back yet. They're so slow with everything and always seem to need reminding. I think they don't have enough receptionists, to be honest.


----------



## 1507601

Went to a secure field with Zhia and the in laws dog earlier. First time! I was quite pleased - she did not run off into the distance and actually wanted to stay fairly nearby, regularly coming back over. She did still have poor recall - way too many interesting smells. I thought they would play, as they've been trying to on walks, but I think it was too new and they both would rather explore.
And there were piggies! Zhia was very curious about those.


----------



## Arny

Tilly’s lump is going almost as quickly as it came up. I’m glad we’ve managed to avoid surgery.


----------



## Soph x

It has been a very mentally exhausting 24hrs for Goose. Played with her on the green opposite our house last night and then back in for a wash down to get the icky grass off her. Got her to work through a snuffle mat last night too.
This morning up and out the door for a trip to our local RSPCA to donate toys and games Goose doesn't use anymore. Then to [email protected] to pick up more food for her and a couple things for her birthday next week. Then through the McDonalds drive thru because I was too lazy to be bothered making lunch.
Doesn't sound like a lot, but for a dog who has anxiety to the point she's scared of flies this is mentally tiring for her, but it REALLY is helping her come along and build her confidence just by coming out to run errands with me.

That being said, she's all tired out and this is our current position.. 😴


----------



## margy

Soph x said:


> It has been a very mentally exhausting 24hrs for Goose. Played with her on the green opposite our house last night and then back in for a wash down to get the icky grass off her. Got her to work through a snuffle mat last night too.
> This morning up and out the door for a trip to our local RSPCA to donate toys and games Goose doesn't use anymore. Then to [email protected] to pick up more food for her and a couple things for her birthday next week. Then through the McDonalds drive thru because I was too lazy to be bothered making lunch.
> Doesn't sound like a lot, but for a dog who has anxiety to the point she's scared of flies this is mentally tiring for her, but it REALLY is helping her come along and build her confidence just by coming out to run errands with me.
> 
> That being said, she's all tired out and this is our current position.. 😴
> View attachment 576300


Worn out with a happy smile on her face


----------



## Soph x

margy said:


> Worn out with a happy smile on her face


Probably proud of herself for letting a man stroke her in [email protected]! One year ago it wouldn't have been possible, no one would've been able to get within 5ft of her without her starting to show her teeth. Now, she sits on the floor giving them the puppy eyes until she gets some fuss!


----------



## Soph x

Often feel like I talk about Goose too much, but everyday she seems to amaze me with how far she coming along or with just how much of a goofball she is. Today is a VERY proud day!

Not even a year ago, outside was scary. She hated going out in the garden on her own to go toilet, she hated the collar and harness going on her, she'd speed walk just to get the walk over and done with..

Just to help get her settled in the new home, I've been taking her on the green across from the house so she can get more comfy and familiar with her surroundings. Each time she would try run away when it came time for the harness.

Tonight, she was sat a few steps up from the bottom of the stairs, looking out the front door crying. I didn't know why at first, thought she maybe needed a wee, but nope. She was crying because she *WANTED *to go outside and play! My heart honestly melted as it's the first time she has ever pretty much asked to go out for walkies/play time ❤

Got a few snaps of the happy lil doggo.


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Soph x said:


> Often feel like I talk about Goose too much, but everyday she seems to amaze me with how far she coming along or with just how much of a goofball she is. Today is a VERY proud day!
> 
> Not even a year ago, outside was scary. She hated going out in the garden on her own to go toilet, she hated the collar and harness going on her, she'd speed walk just to get the walk over and done with..
> 
> Just to help get her settled in the new home, I've been taking her on the green across from the house so she can get more comfy and familiar with her surroundings. Each time she would try run away when it came time for the harness.
> 
> Tonight, she was sat a few steps up from the bottom of the stairs, looking out the front door crying. I didn't know why at first, thought she maybe needed a wee, but nope. She was crying because she *WANTED *to go outside and play! My heart honestly melted as it's the first time she has ever pretty much asked to go out for walkies/play time ❤
> 
> Got a few snaps of the happy lil doggo.
> View attachment 576309
> 
> View attachment 576310
> 
> View attachment 576311
> 
> View attachment 576312


Aww bless her! She must have realised she actually likes the green, maybe the new smells and extra time with you too.


----------



## Lurcherlad

How lovely @Soph x … you are working wonders with her🙂


----------



## O2.0

Soph x said:


> Doesn't sound like a lot, but for a dog who has anxiety to the point she's scared of flies this is mentally tiring for her, but it REALLY is helping her come along and build her confidence just by coming out to run errands with me.


Ha ha about the flies! 
My old dog Bates hated flies with a passion, we get some horseflies here that bite and they hurt! He was the most confident, not fussed dog, but a fly would get him begging to come inside! 
Penny is no where near the confident dog Bates was, and she too is not a fan of anything buzzing near her, she's very quirky with her fears. Thunder, gunshots? No problem. Metal waterbottle clanging, danger! When I first got her, a toilet flushing would send her hiding, or even doing the dishes and the noise of plates clanging, but she took her cues from Bates who wasn't reacting and she soon figured out that normal house noises were okay. 

Like you I just bring her everywhere and she is learning that in general the world is a good, safe place and that helps her confidence tremendously.


----------



## 1507601

@Soph x that's lovely, you've helped Goose to come a long way and she's clearly a very happy dog 
(Also, I love her name)


----------



## Soph x

Lucy2020 said:


> @Soph x that's lovely, you've helped Goose to come a long way and she's clearly a very happy dog
> (Also, I love her name)


Thank you!

Her full name is Goober (like the Goofy Goober from SpongeBob) but she only ever gets that when it's serious. Otherwise she's Goose or any other nickname that comes out at the time 😂


----------



## rona

Going to be hot here on Wednesday, yet again................sigh 
Archie isn't walking far these days, but needs to stretch his legs several times a day because he's started to collapse occasionally on his back leg, so, I have booked a secure woodland and we are all off for a picnic in the woods  

He's got hydro on Friday and we have the outdoor pool booked in a couple of weeks 

Trying to keep the old boy happy in what looks like it will be his last few months


----------



## Boxer123

rona said:


> Going to be hot here on Wednesday, yet again................sigh
> Archie isn't walking far these days, but needs to stretch his legs several times a day because he's started to collapse occasionally on his back leg, so, I have booked a secure woodland and we are all off for a picnic in the woods
> 
> He's got hydro on Friday and we have the outdoor pool booked in a couple of weeks
> 
> Trying to keep the old boy happy in what looks like it will be his last few months


He is a lucky boy to be with you sounds like a fun week.


----------



## Boxer123

Has anyone ever used the biteback spray ? I’m tempted to get some to carry after a few incidents with rogue dogs (Loki being chased) I am not hugely confident in dealing with aggressive dogs and feel this would make me feel more confident.


----------



## 1507601

rona said:


> Going to be hot here on Wednesday, yet again................sigh
> Archie isn't walking far these days, but needs to stretch his legs several times a day because he's started to collapse occasionally on his back leg, so, I have booked a secure woodland and we are all off for a picnic in the woods
> 
> He's got hydro on Friday and we have the outdoor pool booked in a couple of weeks
> 
> Trying to keep the old boy happy in what looks like it will be his last few months


I'm sorry he's struggling. A picnic sounds like a lovely idea.


----------



## Boxer123

I was out with Loki today in the field behind the allotment. Two women came in with a dog let him off and sort of indicated to go and play with us. Dog starts towards us 100 miles an hour. I wave frantically and say no thank you. Luckily the dog did recall but seriously what’s wrong with people?


----------



## rona

Picnic day in the woods 

A little swish there 
IMG_2486 by jenny clifford, on Flickr

Begging..............as if 
IMG_2490 by jenny clifford, on Flickr
IMG_2491 by jenny clifford, on Flickr

Just knew some was for me
IMG_2492 by jenny clifford, on Flickr

Watering hole
IMG_2498 by jenny clifford, on Flickr

Found Moo
IMG_2499 by jenny clifford, on Flickr

Rollin around with Moo
IMG_2501 by jenny clifford, on Flickr

Archie really enjoyed himself, even worried us by having a mini puppy flit 
Now sleeping soundly in front of the fan


----------



## Emlar

Rufus's paw is finally healed, we think, after what feels like forever! So we ventured back to our favourite park. He was loving life 😊


----------



## ForestWomble

Just wondering if anyone might have any ideas ........ 

Up until about 2 months ago I had problems with Bungo toileting at night during the warmer weather, I had a suspicion about what was bothering him, one of my neighbours moved out and the toileting stopped (proving my suspicion), Bungo was much happier / more relaxed during the day too. 
Until now. The last week or so he hasn't been as relaxed (a different neighbour spending lots of time outside is the only thing that's different) For the last week or so I sometimes come in in the morning to find he's toileted, this morning was awful, he had wee'd twice, poo'd twice (normal consistency) and he had bought his food back up, all signs of stress with him. 

I'm at the end of my tether, as some may remember I'm desperately trying to move, I'd make sure I did not have a shared outside space/garden as I know that would be the best thing for us both, anyone passing out in the road is fine, he doesn't react, it's only stuff going on in the shared outside space that bothers him, depending on where people are it can sound like they are in my hallway. 

Bungo has the whole of the lounge/kitchen to himself, if he wanted to sleep with me he could, he's happier where he is. 
Curtains are closed, windows closed. I just don't know what to do for him


----------



## Boxer123

ForestWomble said:


> Just wondering if anyone might have any ideas ........
> 
> Up until about 2 months ago I had problems with Bungo toileting at night during the warmer weather, I had a suspicion about what was bothering him, one of my neighbours moved out and the toileting stopped (proving my suspicion), Bungo was much happier / more relaxed during the day too.
> Until now. The last week or so he hasn't been as relaxed (a different neighbour spending lots of time outside is the only thing that's different) For the last week or so I sometimes come in in the morning to find he's toileted, this morning was awful, he had wee'd twice, poo'd twice (normal consistency) and he had bought his food back up, all signs of stress with him.
> 
> I'm at the end of my tether, as some may remember I'm desperately trying to move, I'd make sure I did not have a shared outside space/garden as I know that would be the best thing for us both, anyone passing out in the road is fine, he doesn't react, it's only stuff going on in the shared outside space that bothers him, depending on where people are it can sound like they are in my hallway.
> 
> Bungo has the whole of the lounge/kitchen to himself, if he wanted to sleep with me he could, he's happier where he is.
> Curtains are closed, windows closed. I just don't know what to do for him


Do you leave music playing to try and drown out the noise ? Is it happening when your out ? Loki suffers from stress (sorry I’m laughing typing this but it’s true) @MissKittyKat sent me some dog massage tips and over all this makes him less anxious might be worth implementing daily is stressful times. Do you have plug ins ?


----------



## ForestWomble

Boxer123 said:


> Do you leave music playing to try and drown out the noise ? Is it happening when your out ? Loki suffers from stress (sorry I’m laughing typing this but it’s true) @MissKittyKat sent me some dog massage tips and over all this makes him less anxious might be worth implementing daily is stressful times. Do you have plug ins ?


Music - No. I haven't tried that. What would you recommend? (I can't have radio here though)
While he is less settled day and night, the toileting is happening at night. 
I'd love to try massage with him. 
I did have plug ins, they seem to work for a little bit, then loose their effect (I change them when empty, so even a new one doesn't work).


----------



## Boxer123

ForestWomble said:


> Music - No. I haven't tried that. What would you recommend? (I can't have radio here though)
> While he is less settled day and night, the toileting is happening at night.
> I'd love to try massage with him.
> I did have plug ins, they seem to work for a little bit, then loose their effect (I change them when empty, so even a new one doesn't work).


Do you have a tablet you can play music on ? I use you tube and they have a lot of relaxing dog music that plays for hours. Loki got really stressed on holiday when the kennels were accross the road so we played that music and he had his massages. Is he going to the toilet before bed ?


----------



## ForestWomble

Boxer123 said:


> Do you have a tablet you can play music on ? I use you tube and they have a lot of relaxing dog music that plays for hours. Loki got really stressed on holiday when the kennels were accross the road so we played that music and he had his massages. Is he going to the toilet before bed ?


Not a tablet, but I have a laptop, I use youtube so I'll have a look.
Yes, he goes to toilet before bed, he was clean until recently and thankfully since he re started he's not toileting every night, but it happens more often than not. Before the neighbours left he was clean all winter, only ever toileting at night from about March/April through to around October.


----------



## Boxer123

ForestWomble said:


> Not a tablet, but I have a laptop, I use youtube so I'll have a look.
> Yes, he goes to toilet before bed, he was clean until recently and thankfully since he re started he's not toileting every night, but it happens more often than not. Before the neighbours left he was clean all winter, only ever toileting at night from about March/April through to around October.


Have you ever tried anti anxiety meds for him ? Are the neighbours making a lot of noise ? Could he go out and meet them so he knows they are not scary.


----------



## MissKittyKat

I'm glad it worked. It's amazing the effect your hands can have on a dog's nervous system x


----------



## MissKittyKat

Woody has met the new puppy in the family today (not ours). Max is 12 weeks old, they were both great we went to a neutral place and let them have a walk together.

Woody did his usual, can't be bothered to be interested after a few sniffs and happily go on with the walk. Max had a few moments initially where his eyes were extra wide, then had a few sniffs before deciding all was well. They decided to have kisses before we all left. 

I didn't realise when the pic was taken how Max is looking at Woody xx*








*


----------



## ForestWomble

Boxer123 said:


> Have you ever tried anti anxiety meds for him ? Are the neighbours making a lot of noise ? Could he go out and meet them so he knows they are not scary.


I have xanax for him to use as needed. I don't like to use it unless necessary, as I never know which nights it'll happen I'm uneasy about giving it possibly unnecessarily, but it might be the only option. Think I'll speak to the vet tomorrow, see if he can have something milder maybe, keep the xanax for emergencies.
During the day they can be, what is causing Bungo's issues at night is a mystery though. 
He knows them already, but I can certainly 'remind' him they are fine.


----------



## Emlar

ForestWomble said:


> I have xanax for him to use as needed. I don't like to use it unless necessary, as I never know which nights it'll happen I'm uneasy about giving it possibly unnecessarily, but it might be the only option. Think I'll speak to the vet tomorrow, see if he can have something milder maybe, keep the xanax for emergencies.
> During the day they can be, what is causing Bungo's issues at night is a mystery though.
> He knows them already, but I can certainly 'remind' him they are fine.


We recently started giving Rufus tablets from Dorwest for anxiety. They're skullcap and valerian and do seem to have taken the edge off and calmed him a little.


----------



## Lurcherlad

I’d try him in your room for a couple of nights.

Maybe use a baby gate on your door if he doesn’t like being shut in.


----------



## O2.0

@ForestWomble you can get white noise machines on Amazon for less than $20, they can be really helpful to block out random noises if that's what's bothering him.


----------



## ForestWomble

Delighted to say he was clean last night. 



Emlar said:


> We recently started giving Rufus tablets from Dorwest for anxiety. They're skullcap and valerian and do seem to have taken the edge off and calmed him a little.


Thank you. Think I might have looked into those before, but I'll have a look.



Lurcherlad said:


> I’d try him in your room for a couple of nights.
> 
> Maybe use a baby gate on your door if he doesn’t like being shut in.


Thank you but he really doesn't want to be with me in my room, so I'm not going to stress us both by forcing the issue, if he wants to be with me he can, but he shows he wants to stay in the lounge, which tbh I'm happier with too. 



O2.0 said:


> @ForestWomble you can get white noise machines on Amazon for less than $20, they can be really helpful to block out random noises if that's what's bothering him.


Thank you, that sounds ideal.


----------



## Sarah H

Why is it that humans dwell and focus on the bad stuff (I know why, survival, but still...) when so much good stuff happens we can't help but think about the one thing that didn't go well?
I'm annoying myself for overthinking what happened on our walk the other day. I went out with my friend and her kids because they were looking after her parent's lab puppy (well year old, same age as Bronte) and thought it would be nice to meet for a walk. So off we went to the woods. They loved each other, played lovely running through the woods and in the stream. I did lots of popping Bronte on lead for a bit, then off, but the lab was off lead mostly as she's a typical happy easy lab who would come back with that happy smiley face just for a cuddle or a morsel or food. Bronte isn't quite so easy but actually generally very good. Anyway...they'd found the bog (oh joy!) so we headed back to the stream to wash them off before we headed back to the cars. The stream is at an area where lots of paths meet and there were a few people there including an on lead terrier who wasn't having a great time but the owner just stood and let him bark at the mingling off lead dogs all greeting nicely. Bronte went up to him but recalled away and happily ignored the tiny group of chihuahuas and poodles pottering past. The dogs had washed themselves (almost) clean so we headed up the hill when a group of staffies and the like ran down all excited, so there was a big excited playtime (lots of girls for Bronte to play with!) and they were running about in the stream. At this point I could see Bronte's brain was going and lo and behold my calls fell on deaf ears, but I caught the lab who was also having great fun! At which point the poor terrier (who was still stood there) was being made to sit and watch (and bark) and Bronte thought it was his job to try and get him to play with the rest of them by bouncing around him. Now I'm someone who thinks reactive dogs are perfectly allowed to have nice woodland walks like the rest of us, but when you are at an area where there are lots of off lead dogs and people coming and going don't you get yourself out of that situation? There were plenty of paths and ways to go but she stood there for a good 5 minutes at least while we were there, making her poor terrier face all these dogs. Of course as soon as I was in a couple of metres of him he left the terrier alone and went off to play happily with his new EBT girlfriend (at which point he was put on lead and we went off in the direction we were supposed to be going!) I mean I completely know why it happened, and TBH nothing bad actually did happen apart from winding up an already stressy dog and owner, but still it stresses me out thinking about his blown recall and annoying the terrier, and I know I can't compete right now with a big group of dogs all playing. I suppose it's frustrating after all the good stuff he'd done too. It wasn't a situation I was anticipating!
Sorry for the essay! Sometimes you just need to vent! Bloomin' teenagers!


----------



## Boxer123

Sarah H said:


> Why is it that humans dwell and focus on the bad stuff (I know why, survival, but still...) when so much good stuff happens we can't help but think about the one thing that didn't go well?
> I'm annoying myself for overthinking what happened on our walk the other day. I went out with my friend and her kids because they were looking after her parent's lab puppy (well year old, same age as Bronte) and thought it would be nice to meet for a walk. So off we went to the woods. They loved each other, played lovely running through the woods and in the stream. I did lots of popping Bronte on lead for a bit, then off, but the lab was off lead mostly as she's a typical happy easy lab who would come back with that happy smiley face just for a cuddle or a morsel or food. Bronte isn't quite so easy but actually generally very good. Anyway...they'd found the bog (oh joy!) so we headed back to the stream to wash them off before we headed back to the cars. The stream is at an area where lots of paths meet and there were a few people there including an on lead terrier who wasn't having a great time but the owner just stood and let him bark at the mingling off lead dogs all greeting nicely. Bronte went up to him but recalled away and happily ignored the tiny group of chihuahuas and poodles pottering past. The dogs had washed themselves (almost) clean so we headed up the hill when a group of staffies and the like ran down all excited, so there was a big excited playtime (lots of girls for Bronte to play with!) and they were running about in the stream. At this point I could see Bronte's brain was going and lo and behold my calls fell on deaf ears, but I caught the lab who was also having great fun! At which point the poor terrier (who was still stood there) was being made to sit and watch (and bark) and Bronte thought it was his job to try and get him to play with the rest of them by bouncing around him. Now I'm someone who thinks reactive dogs are perfectly allowed to have nice woodland walks like the rest of us, but when you are at an area where there are lots of off lead dogs and people coming and going don't you get yourself out of that situation? There were plenty of paths and ways to go but she stood there for a good 5 minutes at least while we were there, making her poor terrier face all these dogs. Of course as soon as I was in a couple of metres of him he left the terrier alone and went off to play happily with his new EBT girlfriend (at which point he was put on lead and we went off in the direction we were supposed to be going!) I mean I completely know why it happened, and TBH nothing bad actually did happen apart from winding up an already stressy dog and owner, but still it stresses me out thinking about his blown recall and annoying the terrier, and I know I can't compete right now with a big group of dogs all playing. I suppose it's frustrating after all the good stuff he'd done too. It wasn't a situation I was anticipating!
> Sorry for the essay! Sometimes you just need to vent! Bloomin' teenagers!


TBH it doesn’t sound like your fault or his. I have a reactive Loki and whilst I expect folk to leash up whilst I get away I wouldn’t just stand there knowing a dog could run up at any minute. It sounds like Brontë had a really good walk but lost his little teenage mind briefly with the fun.


----------



## Sarah H

Boxer123 said:


> TBH it doesn’t sound like your fault or his. I have a reactive Loki and whilst I expect folk to leash up whilst I get away I wouldn’t just stand there knowing a dog could run up at any minute. It sounds like Brontë had a really good walk but lost his little teenage mind briefly with the fun.


Yes maybe I'm just expecting too much of myself more than the dog! Maybe I should have put him on lead as soon as we'd seen the dogs rushing down the hill at us but hindsight is a wonderful thing. I'd already called him off from trying to play with the terrier once, so I could see why the owner was a bit peeved when Bronte decided he was going to try and get him to play again! Nooka is reactive and there's no way I'd have left her in that situation. To be fair on the terrier he wasn't having a major meltdown, Bronte would have left him alone had he really meant it. But it wasn't fair to have him in that situation as he wasn't happy. Bronte had fun anyway 😅


----------



## Boxer123

Sarah H said:


> Yes maybe I'm just expecting too much of myself more than the dog! Maybe I should have put him on lead as soon as we'd seen the dogs rushing down the hill at us but hindsight is a wonderful thing. I'd already called him off from trying to play with the terrier once, so I could see why the owner was a bit peeved when Bronte decided he was going to try and get him to play again! Nooka is reactive and there's no way I'd have left her in that situation. To be fair on the terrier he wasn't having a major meltdown, Bronte would have left him alone had he really meant it. But it wasn't fair to have him in that situation as he wasn't happy. Bronte had fun anyway 😅


I wouldn’t leave Loki in that situation but also it’s obviously a place other dogs are having fun so seems an odd place to stand. As long as you didn’t say ‘it’s ok he’s friendly’.


----------



## Sarah H

Oh. My. Dog.
Was watching TV and browsing on t'internet when my brother said dinner was ready (he's a good lad). Got up to go into the kitchen and realised Bronte had been in the front room with me the whole time! SLEEPING. I've had real problems getting him to chill out properly anywhere other than his crate (he does love his crate). He will chew and then get up and come up onto the sofa (chewing), get off, have a drink, start chewing something he shouldn't, etc, but very rarely has he actually slept for more than a few minutes. This must have been nearly an hour!!! He was behind the other sofa where the dog beds are where I couldn't see him. I had totally forgotten he was still there! Hopefully this is the start of more calmness outside of the crate as it would be nice if he could be with us more rather than stuck in his crate in the kitchen (only a room away but still). We have a soft crate in the front room but he doesn't really use it or even like it. Progress!


----------



## Magyarmum

Emlar said:


> We recently started giving Rufus tablets from Dorwest for anxiety. They're skullcap and valerian and do seem to have taken the edge off and calmed him a little.


I used those for Georgina who used to suffer from panic attacks due to her poor eyesight. I also used their Valerian compound for when we went to the vet. It's stronger than the Valerian and Skullcap and made her sleepy but far more relaxed.


----------



## catz4m8z

well, looks like the dogs have temporarily lost all garden access.  Crazy drunk neighbour was out there most of the day yesterday throwing stuff into peoples gardens and hacking away at his own garden furniture with a large knife! Ive decided its officially too dodgy to go out there until he finishes his meltdown(he must be 70 and a very heavy drinker....he cant keep it up for long).
So now Im taking the dogs out first thing in the morning, quick wee break for lunch then a longer walk after dinner. Luckily they are already used to a puppy pad by the back door so that covers any inbetween wee's! Probably helps that they are all old now so generally just want to sleep most of the day!
But please join me in wishing my neighbour very ill thoughts so we can get back out into our garden again!


----------



## Emlar

Sarah H said:


> Oh. My. Dog.
> Was watching TV and browsing on t'internet when my brother said dinner was ready (he's a good lad). Got up to go into the kitchen and realised Bronte had been in the front room with me the whole time! SLEEPING. I've had real problems getting him to chill out properly anywhere other than his crate (he does love his crate). He will chew and then get up and come up onto the sofa (chewing), get off, have a drink, start chewing something he shouldn't, etc, but very rarely has he actually slept for more than a few minutes. This must have been nearly an hour!!! He was behind the other sofa where the dog beds are where I couldn't see him. I had totally forgotten he was still there! Hopefully this is the start of more calmness outside of the crate as it would be nice if he could be with us more rather than stuck in his crate in the kitchen (only a room away but still). We have a soft crate in the front room but he doesn't really use it or even like it. Progress!


I love those moments when you realise they have done something beneficial that they haven't done before. I remember the amazing feeling when Rufus was a puppy and we watched an entire episode of something without him being a maniac and us having to pause it. It was a great moment 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Emlar

Magyarmum said:


> I used those for Georgina who used to suffer from panic attacks due to her poor eyesight. I also used their Valerian compound for when we went to the vet. It's stronger than the Valerian and Skullcap and made her sleepy but far more relaxed.


Oh fab. I was looking at the compound and wondering if it was worth getting. Sounds like it is good for those times of really high anxiety. Might order some when we need to order more tablets!


----------



## Emlar

catz4m8z said:


> well, looks like the dogs have temporarily lost all garden access.  Crazy drunk neighbour was out there most of the day yesterday throwing stuff into peoples gardens and hacking away at his own garden furniture with a large knife! Ive decided its officially too dodgy to go out there until he finishes his meltdown(he must be 70 and a very heavy drinker....he cant keep it up for long).
> So now Im taking the dogs out first thing in the morning, quick wee break for lunch then a longer walk after dinner. Luckily they are already used to a puppy pad by the back door so that covers any inbetween wee's! Probably helps that they are all old now so generally just want to sleep most of the day!
> But please join me in wishing my neighbour very ill thoughts so we can get back out into our garden again!


Are social services involved with your neighbour, or have you rung them to inform? Sounds like he might need some help, if he is willing! Also sounds like a nightmare to live next door to.


----------



## rona

catz4m8z said:


> well, looks like the dogs have temporarily lost all garden access.  Crazy drunk neighbour was out there most of the day yesterday throwing stuff into peoples gardens and hacking away at his own garden furniture with a large knife! Ive decided its officially too dodgy to go out there until he finishes his meltdown(he must be 70 and a very heavy drinker....he cant keep it up for long).
> So now Im taking the dogs out first thing in the morning, quick wee break for lunch then a longer walk after dinner. Luckily they are already used to a puppy pad by the back door so that covers any inbetween wee's! Probably helps that they are all old now so generally just want to sleep most of the day!
> But please join me in wishing my neighbour very ill thoughts so we can get back out into our garden again!


If you truly think he's lost it, you need to keep reporting him to the police. All the other agencies will not be able to do anything without his permission. It's only the police that can insist something is done.

My niece was off her head for years and no one would do anything despite repeated reports from quite a few people, including us, her family.
Eventually she was reported to the police as we hadn't had contact for several days, they found her and got her sectioned 








Mental Health Act


In most cases when people are treated in hospital or another mental health facility, they have agreed or volunteered to be there. But there are cases when a person can be detained, also known as sectioned, under the Mental Health Act (1983) and treated without their agreement.




www.nhs.uk


----------



## Arny

catz4m8z said:


> well, looks like the dogs have temporarily lost all garden access.  Crazy drunk neighbour was out there most of the day yesterday throwing stuff into peoples gardens and hacking away at his own garden furniture with a large knife! Ive decided its officially too dodgy to go out there until he finishes his meltdown(he must be 70 and a very heavy drinker....he cant keep it up for long).
> So now Im taking the dogs out first thing in the morning, quick wee break for lunch then a longer walk after dinner. Luckily they are already used to a puppy pad by the back door so that covers any inbetween wee's! Probably helps that they are all old now so generally just want to sleep most of the day!
> But please join me in wishing my neighbour very ill thoughts so we can get back out into our garden again!


What a nightmare.
Doesn’t sound too dissimilar to my neighbours son.
He showed up one day and so they put him in their other house on the lane but things got progressively worse.

He eventually said he couldn’t live there as it was too crowded (he lived alone) so completely moved in with them and every night would throw things around the garden shouting and swearing. I’m glad he moved up there as before he’d wander up and down the lane and although I’m sure he wouldn’t do anything it was unsettling and the neighbour he lived next to before has children so doesn’t need someone swearing constantly.

Every night they’d call the police who’d picked him up, take him to hospital or wherever and drive him back in the morning.
His parents really wanted him assessed but getting anything done was impossible.
Eventually he took himself off to a hostel or something and hasn’t been back since.

My dad went round after he’d gone to see his parents and they apologised for the state of their house, they had no living room carpet because he’d cut it up with a saw.
As a teenager they often had to call the police as he’d be aggressive to his mum but now a lifetime of drink and drugs has had even more effect. 

You’ve just got to keep calling the police to log everything and hope that something gets done.
If you can encourage others to do the same even better coming from more of you.
We’ve got such poor provision for this, it really is a waste of police resources but it’s the only thing that can be done.


----------



## mrs phas

catz4m8z said:


> But please join me in wishing my neighbour very ill thoughts so we can get back out into our garden again 😉


If it's ok I'll send you both peaceful and healing wishes

I know what it's like to live next to dangerous neighbours (drug addicts and sellers, with attack trained pitbulls before DDA, pregnant with the twins, and an autistic child not allowed to use garden because he would e wanted to stroke the doggies🙄) so I do heavily sympathise and empathise with you💞
But
This neighbour obviously has some severe problems in his life, 
whether his MH issues are caused by the drink, or, compounded by the drink, is, imho, irrelevant, he's in pain
The man needs peace (as do you, please don't get me wrong) and help, that is sorely lacking in availability at this time (Suffolk and Norfolk mental heath trust is officially THE worse)
So I don't believe asking to send ill wishes his way is helpful, 
even in jest 
I'll send you both wishes for a peaceful and incident free weekend
And
Extra healing vibes to him, as healing is what he needs


----------



## Jason25

We had an awesome moment today, we walked past someone on a path and daisy being completely neutral. Didn't stop to have a look, watch them walk away or anything. 

We just carried on walking. We must of been about 4ft away from them. Really proud 😆


----------



## Soph x

ForestWomble said:


> Curtains are closed, windows closed. I just don't know what to do for him


Late-ish reply, but I do a mixture of things for Goose, any of these might help?:

YuCalm tablets - it's not prescribed medication, I believe its all/mainly natural (correct me if wrong) so it doesn't do harm to have them on it for a long time. Goose has 2 daily (one after breakfast and one after dins) as she's 16kg.
Adaptil plug-in - got one downstairs as its where she spends most of her time. Honestly not sure if it works, but it might for Bungo.
Adaptil collar - I don't get her to wear this anymore as I didn't find it did much for her, but again, it might do for Bungo. Works like the plug in where it releases the pheromones to calm them down.
Relaxopet - before we were together my partner bought Goose one of these. Not sure if you've heard of it, but it's a small speaker that you can turn on and it emits sound at a certain frequency which helps to calm dogs down. There's different settings so you can make it play for the dog to hear but it's silent for you, or you can have it so it plays music along with the frequency sound. I believe it can also pick up anxiety/stress cues like vibrations and will automatically emit the frequency. They are quite pricey, around the £60-£70 mark, but I'm sure there will be cheaper options out there.
Music/TV - if there's something particularly "spooky" going on like fireworks, even simply putting the TV on or some normal music may help as it'll give him something else to focus on. Think classical music is typically used for dogs to help calm them, however Goose likes a bit of jazz and also Post Malone strangely enough 🤔
Anxiety jacket - Goose isn't a fan of the actual jackets, so I bought her a "Adidog" hoody from Amazon and seems to work the same as the jacket should do for her. Think they're designed to make the dog feel secure, wrapped up and safe and will help to ease them.
People may have suggested these already, sorry if they have. Hope you find something that helps your little man out!x


----------



## Soph x

Partner is screeding the kitchen and making lots of noise which is stressing Goose. Seems her answer to it now she's realised he's not stopping is "if I don't look then it's not happening"


----------



## Linda Weasel

Sarah H said:


> Why is it that humans dwell and focus on the bad stuff (I know why, survival, but still...) when so much good stuff happens we can't help but think about the one thing that didn't go well?
> I'm annoying myself for overthinking what happened on our walk the other day. I went out with my friend and her kids because they were looking after her parent's lab puppy (well year old, same age as Bronte) and thought it would be nice to meet for a walk. So off we went to the woods. They loved each other, played lovely running through the woods and in the stream. I did lots of popping Bronte on lead for a bit, then off, but the lab was off lead mostly as she's a typical happy easy lab who would come back with that happy smiley face just for a cuddle or a morsel or food. Bronte isn't quite so easy but actually generally very good. Anyway...they'd found the bog (oh joy!) so we headed back to the stream to wash them off before we headed back to the cars. The stream is at an area where lots of paths meet and there were a few people there including an on lead terrier who wasn't having a great time but the owner just stood and let him bark at the mingling off lead dogs all greeting nicely. Bronte went up to him but recalled away and happily ignored the tiny group of chihuahuas and poodles pottering past. The dogs had washed themselves (almost) clean so we headed up the hill when a group of staffies and the like ran down all excited, so there was a big excited playtime (lots of girls for Bronte to play with!) and they were running about in the stream. At this point I could see Bronte's brain was going and lo and behold my calls fell on deaf ears, but I caught the lab who was also having great fun! At which point the poor terrier (who was still stood there) was being made to sit and watch (and bark) and Bronte thought it was his job to try and get him to play with the rest of them by bouncing around him. Now I'm someone who thinks reactive dogs are perfectly allowed to have nice woodland walks like the rest of us, but when you are at an area where there are lots of off lead dogs and people coming and going don't you get yourself out of that situation? There were plenty of paths and ways to go but she stood there for a good 5 minutes at least while we were there, making her poor terrier face all these dogs. Of course as soon as I was in a couple of metres of him he left the terrier alone and went off to play happily with his new EBT girlfriend (at which point he was put on lead and we went off in the direction we were supposed to be going!) I mean I completely know why it happened, and TBH nothing bad actually did happen apart from winding up an already stressy dog and owner, but still it stresses me out thinking about his blown recall and annoying the terrier, and I know I can't compete right now with a big group of dogs all playing. I suppose it's frustrating after all the good stuff he'd done too. It wasn't a situation I was anticipating!
> Sorry for the essay! Sometimes you just need to vent! Bloomin' teenagers!


There are a lot of people out there who think that desensitising/getting your dog used to things they react to means standing still and letting him react in the hopes that it’ll stop.

I shouted at a man recently because he was trying to use my dog as a stooge for his reactive GSD, MUCH too close.


----------



## ForestWomble

Soph x said:


> Late-ish reply, but I do a mixture of things for Goose, any of these might help?:
> 
> YuCalm tablets - it's not prescribed medication, I believe its all/mainly natural (correct me if wrong) so it doesn't do harm to have them on it for a long time. Goose has 2 daily (one after breakfast and one after dins) as she's 16kg.
> Adaptil plug-in - got one downstairs as its where she spends most of her time. Honestly not sure if it works, but it might for Bungo.
> Adaptil collar - I don't get her to wear this anymore as I didn't find it did much for her, but again, it might do for Bungo. Works like the plug in where it releases the pheromones to calm them down.
> Relaxopet - before we were together my partner bought Goose one of these. Not sure if you've heard of it, but it's a small speaker that you can turn on and it emits sound at a certain frequency which helps to calm dogs down. There's different settings so you can make it play for the dog to hear but it's silent for you, or you can have it so it plays music along with the frequency sound. I believe it can also pick up anxiety/stress cues like vibrations and will automatically emit the frequency. They are quite pricey, around the £60-£70 mark, but I'm sure there will be cheaper options out there.
> Music/TV - if there's something particularly "spooky" going on like fireworks, even simply putting the TV on or some normal music may help as it'll give him something else to focus on. Think classical music is typically used for dogs to help calm them, however Goose likes a bit of jazz and also Post Malone strangely enough 🤔
> Anxiety jacket - Goose isn't a fan of the actual jackets, so I bought her a "Adidog" hoody from Amazon and seems to work the same as the jacket should do for her. Think they're designed to make the dog feel secure, wrapped up and safe and will help to ease them.
> People may have suggested these already, sorry if they have. Hope you find something that helps your little man out!x


Thank you. After the 'clean' night the other day, he has toileted the last two nights  

YuCalm tablets - I'll look into those and ask the vet if they'd be safe to try with his other medication if non meds don't work.
Adaptil plug-in and collar - tried those, they both worked for a short while, then they stopped working, but might be worth using for short periods of time only. 
Relaxopet - That sounds very good. As you say pricey though, I'll have to look it up, see if it's the same sort of thing as the white noise machine @O2.0 suggested. 
Music/TV - I've been trying doggy relaxation music and I don't think it works on Bungo, maybe he's like Goose and prefers a different genre to classical. 
Anxiety jacket - I've considered that but I'm assuming it wouldn't work in our scenario as it would mean him wearing it all night?


----------



## Boxer123

ForestWomble said:


> Thank you. After the 'clean' night the other day, he has toileted the last two nights
> 
> YuCalm tablets - I'll look into those and ask the vet if they'd be safe to try with his other medication if non meds don't work.
> Adaptil plug-in and collar - tried those, they both worked for a short while, then they stopped working, but might be worth using for short periods of time only.
> Relaxopet - That sounds very good. As you say pricey though, I'll have to look it up, see if it's the same sort of thing as the white noise machine @O2.0 suggested.
> Music/TV - I've been trying doggy relaxation music and I don't think it works on Bungo, maybe he's like Goose and prefers a different genre to classical.
> Anxiety jacket - I've considered that but I'm assuming it wouldn't work in our scenario as it would mean him wearing it all night?


It might be worth chatting to the vet in case it’s a medical issue.


----------



## Sarah H

Linda Weasel said:


> There are a lot of people out there who think that desensitising/getting your dog used to things they react to means standing still and letting him react in the hopes that it’ll stop.
> 
> I shouted at a man recently because he was trying to use my dog as a stooge for his reactive GSD, MUCH too close.


Yes in classes we try our best to keep dogs from reacting and people for some reason want us to see the extent of their dog's reactivity! I'm always explaining we DON'T want to see it as it's much better for the dog to train in a proximity where they aren't reacting and therefore are happy and feel safe. Flooding will just get a shut down dog in the long run.


----------



## mrs phas

ForestWomble said:


> Anxiety jacket - I've considered that but I'm assuming it wouldn't work in our scenario as it would mean him wearing it all night?


Once firework season starts, foglia wears hers all evening and night
I only take it off when we get up
Loud fireworks will cause her to pee herself where she is, awake or asleep, but at least during the day I'm there and awake for her
I do give her yucalm, as well, starting from around the 15th of September, as it takes a while to build up and she continues to have 2 a day until after Jan 3rd, then I start decreasing them
When I first got her, 8 years ago, she would look as if she was having an epileptic fit, with each and every bang
We've worked with her all these years, just to get her to where she is now, at 12 yrs old, I doubt it will get any better


----------



## margy

Maybe with old age her hearing will dim. Belle went deaf at 12. Not ideal but at least she wasn't afraid of fireworks anymore l.


----------



## O2.0

Penny's noise phobias are so random sometimes. She doesn't like road noise like when the road shifts from smooth to rougher or makes a different noise with the tires. If we're driving in heavy rain and it's pelting the car, she hates that. But thunder is no problem. She startles to all sorts of mechanical type noises, and metal or hard plastic dropping, but gunshots are no problem. 
Oh and the donkey up the road brayed one time when OH was walking up that way and she was so freaked out it took a week of needing to be carried past their pasture. 

Today we were sitting outside at a restaurant and a big group of motorbikes drove by with those really loud bikes. It startled me, and I didn't like the noise, Penny was totally fine, watched them with interest and no upset whatsoever. 

@ForestWomble we do sleep with a box fan running at night in the summer and a white noise machine running in the winter. It was originally to block the noise of the big dogs licking and making nighttime noises, but we've kept up the routine and it's a good bedtime signal to the dogs. Penny stays on alert for any night visitors like the possum, until we turn the fan or the noise machine on and then she settles right to bed.


----------



## Jason25

O2.0 said:


> Penny's noise phobias are so random sometimes. She doesn't like road noise like when the road shifts from smooth to rougher or makes a different noise with the tires. If we're driving in heavy rain and it's pelting the car, she hates that. But thunder is no problem. She startles to all sorts of mechanical type noises, and metal or hard plastic dropping, but gunshots are no problem.
> Oh and the donkey up the road brayed one time when OH was walking up that way and she was so freaked out it took a week of needing to be carried past their pasture.
> 
> Today we were sitting outside at a restaurant and a big group of motorbikes drove by with those really loud bikes. It startled me, and I didn't like the noise, Penny was totally fine, watched them with interest and no upset whatsoever.
> 
> @ForestWomble we do sleep with a box fan running at night in the summer and a white noise machine running in the winter. It was originally to block the noise of the big dogs licking and making nighttime noises, but we've kept up the routine and it's a good bedtime signal to the dogs. Penny stays on alert for any night visitors like the possum, until we turn the fan or the noise machine on and then she settles right to bed.


Pheasant noises will send daisy into a real meltdown, she will not keep moving forward, the only way she will go is back to the car lol. 

I've tried tempting forward with treats, praise etc but none of it works lol. I go back towards the car, then try moving forward with treats again but she will have none of it 🤦‍♂️😂

She remembers these places as well, you get to the point where it squawked and she will freeze and refuse to keep going forward 😂


----------



## rona

Jason25 said:


> Pheasant noises will send daisy into a real meltdown, she will not keep moving forward, the only way she will go is back to the car lol.
> 
> I've tried tempting forward with treats, praise etc but none of it works lol. I go back towards the car, then try moving forward with treats again but she will have none of it 🤦‍♂️😂
> 
> She remembers these places as well, you get to the point where it squawked and she will freeze and refuse to keep going forward 😂


Archie gets really excited by pheasant noise, goes into hunt mode  

Has Daisy ever seen what make the noise?


----------



## ForestWomble

Boxer123 said:


> It might be worth chatting to the vet in case it’s a medical issue.


I have spoken to the vet before about this issue, and we agree it's anxiety/phobia based, but it certainly wouldn't hurt to chat to them again just to be on the safe side, even if it's just so they are aware it's still happening. 



mrs phas said:


> Once firework season starts, foglia wears hers all evening and night
> I only take it off when we get up
> Loud fireworks will cause her to pee herself where she is, awake or asleep, but at least during the day I'm there and awake for her
> I do give her yucalm, as well, starting from around the 15th of September, as it takes a while to build up and she continues to have 2 a day until after Jan 3rd, then I start decreasing them
> When I first got her, 8 years ago, she would look as if she was having an epileptic fit, with each and every bang
> We've worked with her all these years, just to get her to where she is now, at 12 yrs old, I doubt it will get any better


Poor Foglia. 
Thank you, that's really good to know as I thought they could only be worn for short periods of time. 



O2.0 said:


> Penny's noise phobias are so random sometimes. She doesn't like road noise like when the road shifts from smooth to rougher or makes a different noise with the tires. If we're driving in heavy rain and it's pelting the car, she hates that. But thunder is no problem. She startles to all sorts of mechanical type noises, and metal or hard plastic dropping, but gunshots are no problem.
> Oh and the donkey up the road brayed one time when OH was walking up that way and she was so freaked out it took a week of needing to be carried past their pasture.
> 
> Today we were sitting outside at a restaurant and a big group of motorbikes drove by with those really loud bikes. It startled me, and I didn't like the noise, Penny was totally fine, watched them with interest and no upset whatsoever.
> 
> @ForestWomble we do sleep with a box fan running at night in the summer and a white noise machine running in the winter. It was originally to block the noise of the big dogs licking and making nighttime noises, but we've kept up the routine and it's a good bedtime signal to the dogs. Penny stays on alert for any night visitors like the possum, until we turn the fan or the noise machine on and then she settles right to bed.


Thank you. I did look up white noise machines when you first mentioned them as I think that sounds great, and I feel hopeful giving one a go, there are so many on Amazon I'm not sure what to go with lol, I have to wait until pay day before I can get anything, the prices vary greatly too, I've got some time to decide, then as soon as I can, I'll get one, fingers crossed it helps.


----------



## O2.0

ForestWomble said:


> Thank you. I did look up white noise machines when you first mentioned them as I think that sounds great, and I feel hopeful giving one a go, there are so many on Amazon I'm not sure what to go with lol, I have to wait until pay day before I can get anything, the prices vary greatly too, I've got some time to decide, then as soon as I can, I'll get one, fingers crossed it helps.


We got a set of 2 very cheap ones years ago, I'm sure we paid less than $20 for both. One stays in the bedroom, and we use the other to travel with, makes a big difference for Penny with hotel noise.


----------



## mrs phas

You can get/try apps or YouTube pages with white noise
I use this one every night 
Big positive is it doesn't disturb/upset foglia
As, if I turn it down halfway, the soft thunder disappears and you just hear the rain 
And
Listening through brave (which I use for here as it blocks the ads) it lasts for 10hrs, no ads


----------



## margy

After looking after Paul the greyhound x lurcher I'm thinking of getting a retired greyhound. He was absolutely no trouble at all, his calm manner made me feel calm. Tilly the cockerpoo is quite naughty , she will only walk so far then stops dead, I throw treats for her to get her moving. But Paul just did whatever you wanted him to do. I know all dogs are different but he was an absolute love and have seen a greyhound I fancy, he's 6 and suitable for children and other dogs as we hope to still have Tilly, unfortunately life is getting in the way and I can't see him until the end of October. The retired greyhound charity have said to just keep in touch. Fingers crossed he is the right dog for us. He is very handsome.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Ooh! Hope you get to bring him home ☺


----------



## Kaily

margy said:


> After looking after Paul the greyhound x lurcher I'm thinking of getting a retired greyhound. He was absolutely no trouble at all, his calm manner made me feel calm. Tilly the cockerpoo is quite naughty , she will only walk so far then stops dead, I throw treats for her to get her moving. But Paul just did whatever you wanted him to do. I know all dogs are different but he was an absolute love and have seen a greyhound I fancy, he's 6 and suitable for children and other dogs as we hope to still have Tilly, unfortunately life is getting in the way and I can't see him until the end of October. The retired greyhound charity have said to just keep in touch. Fingers crossed he is the right dog for us. He is very handsome.


How exciting! You will be crossing the days off your calendar till October.


----------



## margy

Just hope he's still available, of course if he isn't will still be pleased he's found a home.


----------



## Boxer123

I took the boys to a different dog field today. We don’t go often as it’s more expensive but it’s pay day. It is huge and has a sandpit which they love. Two happy boys.


----------



## DanWalkersmum

What lovely views! Sox and Loki are lucky boys, doggie sandpits look like great fun.


----------



## Boxer123

DanWalkersmum said:


> What lovely views! Sox and Loki are lucky boys, doggie sandpits look like great fun.


It’s a great field and the view is amazing I love sitting up there. I need to get Loki a sandpit but am being frugal ! When I have some money I want to turf the garden and put in fun things for boxers.


----------



## Boxer123

Loki has started bringing a toy to bed every night. He’s to cute it just to much.


----------



## catz4m8z

margy said:


> Maybe with old age her hearing will dim. Belle went deaf at 12. Not ideal but at least she wasn't afraid of fireworks anymore l.


Im interested to see what this fireworks season does for my lot. I lost Adam in July who was the most scared and the only other one with a big problem is Hannah. She is 14 now and definately partially deaf (I have to jostle her bed now to get her attention as no amount of shouting will work!). Hopefully the upside will be less sensitivity to noise.

My lot seem to be coping well without access to the garden....in fact Im not sure that it isnt better for them! They used to just get one walk a day and now they are getting half an hour in the morning, 10 minutes at lunchtime and half an hour at teatime too. The rest of the time they just tend to snooze anyways!
Yet again Im thankful for the little park directly across the road from me. Its terrible for 'proper' walk as it really is small and unfenced next to a busy road but for pee breaks and bad weather it is brilliant and right on my doorstep!


----------



## ForestWomble

mrs phas said:


> You can get/try apps or YouTube pages with white noise
> I use this one every night
> Big positive is it doesn't disturb/upset foglia
> As, if I turn it down halfway, the soft thunder disappears and you just hear the rain
> And
> Listening through brave (which I use for here as it blocks the ads) it lasts for 10hrs, no ads


Thank you. I'll have to test it during the day, then, if Bungo is fine with it, see if I can leave it running over night.

****

Found out today that someone in the village has a paddock that they hire out to people who need a secure, private area for their dog, 1 hour a time, I wouldn't be able to use it much in winter/during wet weather, as he said that it gets slippery/muddy then, but otherwise sounds ideal. 
Feeling excited about being able to have Bungo off lead and not having to be on alert for other people all the time.


----------



## Boxer123

These chops !


----------



## Boxer123

ForestWomble said:


> Thank you. I'll have to test it during the day, then, if Bungo is fine with it, see if I can leave it running over night.
> 
> ****
> 
> Found out today that someone in the village has a paddock that they hire out to people who need a secure, private area for their dog, 1 hour a time, I wouldn't be able to use it much in winter/during wet weather, as he said that it gets slippery/muddy then, but otherwise sounds ideal.
> Feeling excited about being able to have Bungo off lead and not having to be on alert for other people all the time.


He will enjoy that


----------



## ForestWomble

Boxer123 said:


> He will enjoy that


I hope so. Be interesting to see how he reacts as he's not been off lead before (never had the chance). I'll have to make sure my camera battery is all charged and I can get some really good photos of him enjoying some freedom.


----------



## Boxer123

ForestWomble said:


> I hope so. Be interesting to see how he reacts as he's not been off lead before (never had the chance). I'll have to make sure my camera battery is all charged and I can get some really good photos of him enjoying some freedom.


Does he like playing ball ? He will probably stay quite close at first or like Loki just bomb off.


----------



## Magyarmum

When your hooman won't wake up!

You give her a gentle nudge









If that doesn't work you try jumping on her









If all else fails then you snuggle up close to her and have a snooze.


----------



## Boxer123

Sox raw food delivery got lost in the post on Wednesday. The company have sent us some replacements.

The DPD driver turns up and leaves a package on my doorstep. I assume it’s the new stuff run around to get it to find a bleeding box ! Who delivers a bleeding box ? Hasn’t he seen Seven ?

I drag the box onto the garden and run back to the house to get a black bin bag. By the time I get back it’s covered in wasps. So I have a bloody box covered in wasps. I spend the next 20 minutes trying to bag it and bin it. Not my day.


----------



## ForestWomble

Boxer123 said:


> Does he like playing ball ? He will probably stay quite close at first or like Loki just bomb off.


No he doesn't, tennis balls are too big for his little mouth,


----------



## rona

ForestWomble said:


> I hope so. Be interesting to see how he reacts as he's not been off lead before (never had the chance). I'll have to make sure my camera battery is all charged and I can get some really good photos of him enjoying some freedom.


When are you going?

Make sure you take someone else to help catch if he goes rogue


----------



## Sarah H

Boxer123 said:


> Sox raw food delivery got lost in the post on Wednesday. The company have sent us some replacements.
> 
> The DPD driver turns up and leaves a package on my doorstep. I assume it’s the new stuff run around to get it to find a bleeding box ! Who delivers a bleeding box ? Hasn’t he seen Seven ?
> 
> I drag the box onto the garden and run back to the house to get a black bin bag. By the time I get back it’s covered in wasps. So I have a bloody box covered in wasps. I spend the next 20 minutes trying to bag it and bin it. Not my day.


How does raw food get lost? More like stolen.
Sorry had to laugh at the bleeding box, just what you wanted. Makes you wonder how long it's been in transit as I've never had raw thaw before being delivered.


----------



## ForestWomble

rona said:


> When are you going?
> 
> Make sure you take someone else to help catch if he goes rogue


Don't know yet, I have to arrange it when my parents can come over (and hope there is a slot free that day!), sadly I can't get there on my own. 

At least there will be the three of us to catch him lol


----------



## Boxer123

Sarah H said:


> How does raw food get lost? More like stolen.
> Sorry had to laugh at the bleeding box, just what you wanted. Makes you wonder how long it's been in transit as I've never had raw thaw before being delivered.


When I spoke to the company they said it can last 48hrs however because it went over the sent a replacement. By the time it arrived it had been out for 4 days. Worse still my garden is seperate from the house so I had to drag bloody box down the road. Expecting a visit from the police later.


----------



## DanWalkersmum

ForestWomble said:


> No he doesn't, tennis balls are too big for his little mouth,


We have the small kong squeaky tennis balls, they come in packs of 3, just right for Dan, maybe Bungo would like them - normal tennis balls are just too big. They are good for throwing too as they are smaller and lighter - can recommend they last for ages. Good for rolling around indoors too. We usually carry 2 to alternate (he'll chase but not bring back ). Here's hoping he likes the paddock. 
Here's Dan


----------



## ForestWomble

DanWalkersmum said:


> We have the small kong squeaky tennis balls, they come in packs of 3, just right for Dan, maybe Bungo would like them - normal tennis balls are just too big. They are good for throwing too as they are smaller and lighter - can recommend they last for ages. Good for rolling around indoors too. We usually carry 2 to alternate (he'll chase but not bring back ). Here's hoping he likes the paddock.
> Here's Dan
> View attachment 576773


Thank you, sounds like they'd be worth trying, especially as they squeak, he ignores toys if they don't make a noise of some sort.
LOL Bungo does bring toys back but he won't give them up, sounds like we'd need two too.


----------



## DanWalkersmum

ForestWomble said:


> Thank you, sounds like they'd be worth trying, especially as they squeak, he ignores toys if they don't make a noise of some sort.
> LOL Bungo does bring toys back but he won't give them up, sounds like we'd need two too.


Oh they do make a noise LOL! Best value toy we've bought so far.


----------



## Arny

Got a tick off Tilly this morning, first time I’ve had one on a dog.


----------



## Beth78

Whisp has had a walk in the countryside, a pedicure and a crunchy bit of animal. She's now getting some beauty sleep before a leisurely wander before dinner. It's a dog's life.


----------



## rottiemum

Wow, we have thunder!!
Luckily Chase is not bothered and is asleep on my chair. 

He's met a few random dogs lately. One was a Wheaten terrier! Lovely girl.
There are a few puppies around that like to run up and jump in his face, to which he jumps back and hides behind me. When we saw the Wheaten one of them came up as well. It was all excited and Chase was behind me, the terrier just put her paw on the pup's head when it got too much. Lol
I try to distract puppies with a little fuss and let him stay away. 
He's better with larger breed puppies as they don't tend to squeal with excitement.


----------



## catz4m8z

Poor Alf....coz we have had the police in and out all day and he isnt sociable he has been in and out of his crate all day. He must be dizzy by now!!LOL
Hannah was happy to make new friends though!
(Heidi barely woke up, deigned to have a little stroke from one of the officers then slept through all the other visits!LOL).

I love Heidis attitude now she is older...most of the time its like zero ****s are given.


----------



## rottiemum

rottiemum said:


> Wow, we have thunder!!
> Luckily Chase is not bothered and is asleep on my chair.
> 
> He's met a few random dogs lately. One was a Wheaten terrier! Lovely girl.
> There are a few puppies around that like to run up and jump in his face, to which he jumps back and hides behind me. When we saw the Wheaten one of them came up as well. It was all excited and Chase was behind me, the terrier just put her paw on the pup's head when it got too much. Lol
> I try to distract puppies with a little fuss and let him stay away.
> He's better with larger breed puppies as they don't tend to squeal with excitement.


Just to clarify, because I realised this could be taken wrong:
He jumps backwards away from puppies, not jumps back at them. He's very good, just doesn't want them in his face!


----------



## Arny

A very rare occurrence for Tilly


----------



## Beth78

I've been in the kitchen this afternoon making sweet potato and peanut butter dog biscuits for her majesty.


----------



## catz4m8z

oooooh, those look fancy! 😁 
Ive been doing the same thing myself! Except we have peanut butter, oat and carrot biscuits.


Poor Heidi has developed a hot spot though and has scratched a nasty welt on her tummy and made the area look very sore. We are up to date on flea treatment so no idea why she is so itchy. Piriton didnt seem to help much so Ive just ordered her a body suit from Amazon..... Im finally going to be one of those people who dress their Chihuahuas!!LOL


----------



## golfchick

Sounds like I'm not the only one dealing with an itchy dog. I thought we'd cracked Jethro's chest issues by ripping up our living room carpet but he's back to itching and me screeching at him when he starts itching, why can't he understand that the more you itch the more it itches!! So he's back on piriton again and being smothered with varying creams.


----------



## Jason25

golfchick said:


> Sounds like I'm not the only one dealing with an itchy dog. I thought we'd cracked Jethro's chest issues by ripping up our living room carpet but he's back to itching and me screeching at him when he starts itching, why can't he understand that the more you itch the more it itches!! So he's back on piriton again and being smothered with varying creams.


You could try putting a t shirt on him, might stop him breaking the skin. 

Have you seen a vet about it? Sometimes when something irritates their skin and they itch, they can get like an infection and it causes them to itch even more. 

You could also ask your vet about apoquel. Expensive but really does stop itching. 

I have one who's sensitive to certain types of grass and get really itchy, usually have to bath after most walks. 

Hope you get it sorted, skin issues are a pain in the ass.


----------



## golfchick

Had a previous dog on apoquel and it worked well but at 3/4 months old it's not the route I want to go down as he coat matures he'll have more protection being a wirehair. I also dont want to flag it on the insurance just yet especially when really it's not too bad, you can barely see it. I just need to continue the routine of washing with hibiscrub after walks and the piriton and not stopping just because it seems better.


----------



## margy

As I've mentioned we are in touch with a retired greyhound charity. I've also joined a retired greyhound forum just to get a feel for the breed. We are hoping to meet a boy called Slick in Oct if he is still available, my grandaughter can't say her s,ss so would call him click or Glick. Anyway one post on the forum was asking for advice on a greyhound who has started snapping at her 6 year old after she touched him. She's had him only 3 weeks and he was happy for her daughter to hug him then suddenly turned on her they've said it may be pain so check with a vet. I've read on the forum about sleep startle they can sleep with eye's open so look like they're awake and in kennels noise wakes them not touch. So can get aggressive if woken by touch. Because of a visiting 3year old I have to be so careful and now not sure. This rescue say they assess dogs for families so will have to see what they think. Slick is 6 and don't know if he's coming straight from kennels or a foster home. He's striking and would love to offer him a home but will have to see.


----------



## margy

If anyone wants to look at him he's on Retired Greyhound rescue site Felton. Would appreciate any advice


----------



## Lurcherlad

I can’t seem to access the site @margy 

I would discourage allowing any child (or anyone else for that matter) to cuddle a dog they have only known for 3 weeks tbh.

Chances are that dog had been giving subtle signals he wasn’t that happy but they were missed or ignored.

Jack never showed any worrying signs, but interactions with children were always very much under my control … and at the blunt end. He loved having his rump stroked.

For an occasional visit it should be possible to keep the dog and child separate unless strictly supervised.

The dog having their bed where they cannot be disturbed is a good idea. Talking to the dog and being sure they are aware before touching too.

Jack chose the sofa or my bed usually … but it never was a problem with him, thankfully.


----------



## Kaily

Oh he is stunning, Margy. I hope it is ok I bought the pic over in case people can't find him.


----------



## margy

😊Thanks I couldn't work out how to do that. 
My daughter and her little girl will be coming to the rescue to meet him. They've said he's ok with children and whenever she's visiting we will be supervising. Belle didn't like little children at all and when my grandchildren came to stay she would avoid them. They weren't particularly doggy kids so weren't bothered. My daughters little one is mad keen on dogs though, so I know she'll have to be watched closely. I can always pop his muzzle on until we see what his personality is going to be and she learns a gentle stroke is all he needs.


----------



## Beth78

My mum has taken Whisp to her group ramble today as I've got a dentist appointment this morning. I'm keeping my fingers crossed that it's a nice quiet walk with no drama. Whisp gets on well with all the dogs in the group so that's not a worry, it's the possibility of an unknown dog crashing the party and if my Mum has the training in place to manage her if she has a meltdown.
It seems like ages since Whisp has reacted badly to an encounter but maybe that's just because there hasn't been any.


----------



## golfchick

Jethro's first full day in day care today, it's not a cheap place but I'm happy to see he's having a great time. I'm hoping he sleeps non stop tonight as well!


----------



## Jason25

At first it was like 


















Then it was like

















😂😂😂


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Jason25 said:


> At first it was like
> 
> View attachment 577089
> 
> View attachment 577091
> 
> 
> Then it was like
> View attachment 577092
> 
> View attachment 577090
> 
> 
> 😂😂😂


Aww bless her! 😘


----------



## Sarah H

Anyone else have a dog who just randomly gets cuts and scratched??? Every bloomin' week I seem to find a big scratch or gash on Nooka. Today I found one by her eye and another on her muzzle. These look like they're small punctures from thorns or something. I know when she got them as she was down one field with my brother, then appeared in the adjacent field a few minutes later, but no idea how she got such nasty cuts as she only went through the hedge. And then I'M the bad guy for cleaning them up! GAH!


----------



## Kaily

Daisy wanting to bring her toys on her walk. The teddy next is her favourite thing in all the world (apart from me) is actually a doorstop and heavy. Within a few weeks of her coming to live here she took it as her own. At bedtime it has to come upstairs, carried by me as she tries but can't manage it. She doesn't allow it in the bedroom only outside the door, she won't settle if it is not there. She carries it downstairs again every morning


----------



## Boxer123

Kaily said:


> Daisy wanting to bring her toys on her walk. The teddy next is her favourite thing in all the world (apart from me) is actually a doorstop and heavy. Within a few weeks of her coming to live here she took it as her own. At bedtime it has to come upstairs, carried by me as she tries but can't manage it. She doesn't allow it in the bedroom only outside the door, she won't settle if it is not there. She carries it downstairs again every morning
> 
> View attachment 577118


So cute.


----------



## Arny

Sarah H said:


> Anyone else have a dog who just randomly gets cuts and scratched??? Every bloomin' week I seem to find a big scratch or gash on Nooka. Today I found one by her eye and another on her muzzle. These look like they're small punctures from thorns or something. I know when she got them as she was down one field with my brother, then appeared in the adjacent field a few minutes later, but no idea how she got such nasty cuts as she only went through the hedge. And then I'M the bad guy for cleaning them up! GAH!


I think it’s a shar pei thing. Considering they were fighting dogs their skin seems useless.
Tilly gets the silliest of cuts just brushing past brambles and she got nipped by a dog that created deep wounds.
The dog barely touched her. 
Luckily things heal fast though.


----------



## Magyarmum

Arny said:


> I think it’s a shar pei thing. Considering they were fighting dogs their skin seems useless.
> Tilly gets the silliest of cuts just brushing past brambles and she got nipped by a dog that created deep wounds.
> The dog barely touched her.
> Luckily things heal fast though.


I was going to say the same thing 

From the North American Shar-Pei Recue article about the breed.

"The Chinese Shar-pei skin is slightly different from most other breeds, in fact it is more akin to the skin of a feline. This is due to the large amounts of mucin, which give the skin its flexibility and wrinkles. The skin itself tears relatively easily but it also heals rapidly and with a minimal amount of scarring."


----------



## Sarah H

Arny said:


> I think it’s a shar pei thing. Considering they were fighting dogs their skin seems useless.
> Tilly gets the silliest of cuts just brushing past brambles and she got nipped by a dog that created deep wounds.
> The dog barely touched her.
> Luckily things heal fast though.





Magyarmum said:


> I was going to say the same thing
> 
> From the North American Shar-Pei Recue article about the breed.
> 
> "The Chinese Shar-pei skin is slightly different from most other breeds, in fact it is more akin to the skin of a feline. This is due to the large amounts of mucin, which give the skin its flexibility and wrinkles. The skin itself tears relatively easily but it also heals rapidly and with a minimal amount of scarring."


Yes I think you're both right. Their skin is flexible and even if it tears and looks deep it doesn't actually cause proper damage, just tearing, and heals up quickly. The one by her eye opened up again this morning so I've given it another clean, but you can see the edges coming together as it heals. 
She had some across her chest a couple of weeks ago but again it just heals up without any fuss. I've very rarely had her actually be in any pain from cuts. The worst was when she completely degloved her dew claw, not THAT was painful.


----------



## margy

Tilly the cockerpoo is coming to stay on Mon!! Can't wait just desperate to see her again and have a dog to stay. Her owner is pregnant and going into hospital to have her baby. MIL was going to have Tilly but has had an accident so we are tasked with having her. As she is used to us she will settle right in.


----------



## O2.0

Penny is going to report me to the authorities.
Yesterday I somehow forgot to feed her breakfast. Now, to be fair, she did have a walk with treats, and she did have her "I'm leaving for work" patty/biscuit thing so she wasn't totally starved, but she didn't have an actual meal in a bowl, which is basically starving her according to Penny.
Then this morning it was pouring down rain and she refused to go out in it for morning wees, so I picked her up and plopped her down in the wet grass in the rain and told her to go pee pee, cue RSPCA face.

Not that she minds the rain clearly....


----------



## Sarah H

The 2 emotions of dogs who have been out in the rain. 
Personified by Fly...😒









And Bronte...🤣


----------



## rottiemum

O2.0 said:


> Penny is going to report me to the authorities.
> Yesterday I somehow forgot to feed her breakfast. Now, to be fair, she did have a walk with treats, and she did have her "I'm leaving for work" patty/biscuit thing so she wasn't totally starved, but she didn't have an actual meal in a bowl, which is basically starving her according to Penny.
> Then this morning it was pouring down rain and she refused to go out in it for morning wees, so I picked her up and plopped her down in the wet grass in the rain and told her to go pee pee, cue RSPCA face.
> 
> Not that she minds the rain clearly....


I almost forgot Chase's dinner last night!
Looked at the clock, thought I'll feed him in about 10 minutes...then started reading...looked up an hour later and said, did I feed you? Lol


----------



## Magyarmum

We went for a long walk yesterday to the Kilato (look out tower) behind the village. The boys really enjoyed themselves sniffing, as is their wont, for small furries hidden underground. So proud of them because despite all the distractions their recall was absolutely perfect! Unfortunately we had to walk back in the middle of a thunderstorm and arrived home soaked to the skin!


----------



## margy

I took Tilly for a walk this afternoon as the schools were coming out. If it had been Belle I would have avoided that. A little boy came up and politely asked if he could stroke her, ahh how canny. I said yes as know Tilly is ok with children and thanked him for asking saying not all dogs are friendly. She is a love even though she's naughty sometimes.


----------



## margy

Just to add on our walk a labrador ran up to Tilly and she wasn't pleased but we followed a greyhound and she didn't react at all. Hope that is a sign as we are committed to helping her owner in the future.


----------



## Emlar

Anyone's dog had a histiocytoma before? Rufus has a suspected one on his leg. Basically they look very similar to mast cell cancer. So we just have to keep an eye and hopefully it should disappear within a couple of months.... but in the meantime he can't lick it so he has to have the cone of shame. Poor guy.

And ofcourse we have in the back of our minds...what if it is cancer?


----------



## Boxer123

Emlar said:


> Anyone's dog had a histiocytoma before? Rufus has a suspected one on his leg. Basically they look very similar to mast cell cancer. So we just have to keep an eye and hopefully it should disappear within a couple of months.... but in the meantime he can't lick it so he has to have the cone of shame. Poor guy.
> 
> And ofcourse we have in the back of our minds...what if it is cancer?


Can they check it out now ? Sox had one lump that was cancer it was removed no further issues. I was given the option of wait and see but like you the worry would drive me made. They did a scrape and sent it off it only cost £120 I think.


----------



## Magyarmum

Who'd have dogs?

I've got builders making a concrete path in front of my house. When we came home from shopping yesterday afternoon, my grandson lifted the boys into the house and because they'd had a good long walk, we decided to close the porch gate and only take them out on their leads later in the evening.

Things didn't go to plan though because the builder popped into the house just before he left, and unbeknown to us, left the porch gate open! The first thing I know is hearing Gwylim barking which sounds as though it's coming from outside. When I go to check where he is, find two litle Schnauzers trotting merrily up and down the wet concrete leaving paws mark everywhere.

My grandson tried smooth out the marks as best he could, so I'm now just hoping the builder can do something when he arrives this morning!


----------



## Emlar

Boxer123 said:


> Can they check it out now ? Sox had one lump that was cancer it was removed no further issues. I was given the option of wait and see but like you the worry would drive me made. They did a scrape and sent it off it only cost £120 I think.


No, we weren't given the option. They didn't mention cancer, and basically said it is a histiocytoma....but make an appointment to go back if it grows or doesn't disappear within 2 months.


----------



## Kaily

Magyarmum said:


> Who'd have dogs?
> 
> I've got builders making a concrete path in front of my house. When we came home from shopping yesterday afternoon, my grandson lifted the boys into the house and because they'd had a good long walk, we decided to close the porch gate and only take them out on their leads later in the evening.
> 
> Things didn't go to plan though because the builder popped into the house just before he left, and unbeknown to us, left the porch gate open! The first thing I know is hearing Gwylim barking which sounds as though it's coming from outside. When I go to check where he is, find two litle Schnauzers trotting merrily up and down the wet concrete leaving paws mark everywhere.
> 
> My grandson tried smooth out the marks as best he could, so I'm now just hoping the builder can do something when he arrives this morning!


A lasting memory of your boys. I would be tempted to leave it


----------



## Arny

Emlar said:


> Anyone's dog had a histiocytoma before? Rufus has a suspected one on his leg. Basically they look very similar to mast cell cancer. So we just have to keep an eye and hopefully it should disappear within a couple of months.... but in the meantime he can't lick it so he has to have the cone of shame. Poor guy.
> 
> And ofcourse we have in the back of our minds...what if it is cancer?


Yes Tilly just had one, they grow rapidly so I was getting worried. The surface also started to look bad.
Hers was tested, she is older so the chances of it being more sinister is higher plus her breed is very prone to mct and histiocytomas are most often seen in young dogs too.
Cost £30 for the vet to do the fine needle aspiration and £100 to send off.

It appeared toward the end of June and by the end of August it was just scarring on her skin.
After we knew what it was I did start putting medical honey on it as it was ulcerated and had slight surface infection.
Hers was on her face but she never purposely did anything to it it was just when she'd scratch her face she'd happen to knock it.


----------



## O2.0

Emlar said:


> Anyone's dog had a histiocytoma before? Rufus has a suspected one on his leg. Basically they look very similar to mast cell cancer. So we just have to keep an eye and hopefully it should disappear within a couple of months.... but in the meantime he can't lick it so he has to have the cone of shame. Poor guy.
> 
> And ofcourse we have in the back of our minds...what if it is cancer?


Yup, Bates had one on his ear. They're annoying because they're so vascular and bleed so easily, but my understanding is they're totally benign, no worry about cancer. 
If it appeared out of nowhere grew really fast and is super vascular (full of blood and bleeds easily) then it's likely histiocytoma and not mast cell. 
If he has enough skin, you could just have them remove it and biopsy it to be sure. We opted not to with Bates' ear because there wouldn't have been enough skin to close the wound. 
And yes, they do go away as quickly as they appear. Bates spent about 3 months with a big bloody lump on his ear, and then one day it was gone. Didn't even leave a mark.


----------



## Emlar

Arny said:


> Yes Tilly just had one, they grow rapidly so I was getting worried. The surface also started to look bad.
> Hers was tested, she is older so the chances of it being more sinister is higher plus her breed is very prone to mct and histiocytomas are most often seen in young dogs too.
> Cost £30 for the vet to do the fine needle aspiration and £100 to send off.
> 
> It appeared toward the end of June and by the end of August it was just scarring on her skin.
> After we knew what it was I did start putting medical honey on it as it was ulcerated and had slight surface infection.
> Hers was on her face but she never purposely did anything to it it was just when she'd scratch her face she'd happen to knock it.





O2.0 said:


> Yup, Bates had one on his ear. They're annoying because they're so vascular and bleed so easily, but my understanding is they're totally benign, no worry about cancer.
> If it appeared out of nowhere grew really fast and is super vascular (full of blood and bleeds easily) then it's likely histiocytoma and not mast cell.
> If he has enough skin, you could just have them remove it and biopsy it to be sure. We opted not to with Bates' ear because there wouldn't have been enough skin to close the wound.
> And yes, they do go away as quickly as they appear. Bates spent about 3 months with a big bloody lump on his ear, and then one day it was gone. Didn't even leave a mark.


Thanks both! I'm sure it's a histiocytoma, but you can't help worrying. He is only just coming up to 2 years old, so still very young. It does seem to bleed very easily, that's how I noticed it as he'd made it bleed by licking it. 
It's half way up his front leg, so in a really easy place for him to access 🙈 so he's wearing a cone while resting as that's when he starts to lick it.

Thanks for the reassurance 😊


----------



## golfchick

Just in case anybody was wondering, beef bladder twists STINK!!! I would NOT advise giving them to your 5 months old puppy in your small office.


----------



## Kaily

I was thinking of buying this to sit next to my fire but I'm not sure I could live with the long nails .


----------



## Magyarmum

Kaily said:


> A lasting memory of your boys. I would be tempted to leave it


A small black hairy creature made sure his paws are there for posterity on the Schnauzer floor of fame 💓 💓


----------



## Jason25

So last night I was making a bowl of cornflakes while daisy was upstairs asleep on my bed. A few crumbs from the end of the bag fell on the side so I wiped them up (it was almost like dust) and put them in daisy's food bowl. I hardly heard it myself.. As soon as they hit the bowl I heard her jump off the bed and run down the stairs. Straight into the kitchen looking for her food bowl 😂 I'm so amazed by how good her hearing can be 😆


----------



## Magyarmum




----------



## catz4m8z

Boxer123 said:


> Sox had one lump that was cancer it was removed no further issues.


Heidi has a lump under her eye that the vet was convinced was cancer (I didnt do anything about it coz it couldnt be removed anyways). Months later its still there and she seems to be just the same as usual so who knows what thats about! But any dodgy lump that can be biopsied and removed really should be...


Its been several weeks now since my dogs have been into the garden and Im feeling weirdly guilty about that (weirdly because I really dont think they care as much as I do!!LOL). Neighbour from Hell still making me deeply uncomfortable when he goes out so for my own mental health Im just avoiding running into him.
The dogs are getting 3 walks a day though, over double the amount of exercise they got before, and they have a puppy pad by the back door they are already used to so toileting is no issue. They didnt really spend alot of time in the garden anyways, just a quick sniff and bark at the odd cat then straight back in. Also as they are 10, 13 and 14 they kinda prefer snoozing in comfort nowadays!
This is probably one of those situations where the dogs arent nearly as bothered as my level of guilt would imply isnt it!?


----------



## Boxer123

catz4m8z said:


> Heidi has a lump under her eye that the vet was convinced was cancer (I didnt do anything about it coz it couldnt be removed anyways). Months later its still there and she seems to be just the same as usual so who knows what thats about! But any dodgy lump that can be biopsied and removed really should be...
> 
> 
> Its been several weeks now since my dogs have been into the garden and Im feeling weirdly guilty about that (weirdly because I really dont think they care as much as I do!!LOL). Neighbour from Hell still making me deeply uncomfortable when he goes out so for my own mental health Im just avoiding running into him.
> The dogs are getting 3 walks a day though, over double the amount of exercise they got before, and they have a puppy pad by the back door they are already used to so toileting is no issue. They didnt really spend alot of time in the garden anyways, just a quick sniff and bark at the odd cat then straight back in. Also as they are 10, 13 and 14 they kinda prefer snoozing in comfort nowadays!
> This is probably one of those situations where the dogs arent nearly as bothered as my level of guilt would imply isnt it!?


We don’t use our garden as much as we did in the last place. The both seem to prefer the extra walks. I do take them out once a day to play and sniff.


----------



## Beth78

We're off to Shropshire tomorrow for a little holiday so I'm packing for me and Whisp today. I'm definitely an over packer especially when it comes to Whisp.
She's not yet picked up on any holiday vibes as far as I can tell.


----------



## margy

I took Molly on her walk today a bit sooner so could get back for the Queen's funeral. I was a bit naughty as had a ball in my pocket, it's Tillys who I would never trust to be off her flexi lead. Today as no one was around I let Molly off lead to chase it  she was so happy to chase it, bring it back and drop it so I could throw it again. I didn't throw it far just to be on the safe side. We have built up a bond and sometimes I call her Belle by mistake. I'm getting a bit attached and worry over her elderly owners who are in ill health . I'm pleased they have family who are very supportive.


----------



## catz4m8z

Funny what your dogs get used to isnt it?
Walking yesterday and a bunch of kids on scooters came screaming downhill towards us and past on the pavement less then a foot from the dogs....they didnt even blink! Anything like sirens, buses, traffic works, etc and they dont even register it.
And yet I bet if you put a cow in front of them they would lose their teeny minds!! 😁


----------



## rottiemum

Chase met a lovely brown (red?) Doberman today. They were bouncing around really wanting to play. Too bad he can't be off the lead. Makes me think he needs a pal we can go to the enclosed field with...
But I'm thinking more along the lines of someone else's dog rather than getting another. Maybe someday. Lol


----------



## Jason25

I think she knows I'm gonna be dropping her off to my mums for a couple days while I go fishing 😆😂


----------



## golfchick

Just had a nice long weekend away in Porto so Ash had Jethro all weekend, so far not too many bad behaviours although when I got home at 7am they were both asleep in bed... apparently he wasn't feeling well! He seems to like his new holiday toy at least! It wont last long but who cares!


----------



## Beth78

Whisp has had a wonderful few days in Shropshire, lots of interesting sniffs and sights. She was such a good girl as well, no funny business.
I'm thinking about framing one of these photos taken during a lovely woodland walk.


----------



## catz4m8z

Gorgeous photos @Beth78 , I esp like the first one.

Ive just put another outfit on a dog!
For some reason both Heidi and Hannah have had skin issues lately. Heidi had a hot spot and Hannah is biting her back and making it sore...no idea why, it may just be co-incidental.
Heidi is getting better but to help I bought a body suit to stop her scratching. She hated it! Looked at me with pure betrayal, walked like she had no joints in her legs and was just generally miffed with the whole thing.
Today was Hannahs turn! Complete opposite. She immeadietly looked relaxed and cosy, has no problem and gave me a look of betrayal that I hadnt told her body suits existed!!LOL


----------



## deoggies

hello all,
I have created a business selling funky dog clothes and
I think your pups would look amazing in them.


----------



## simplysardonic

deoggies said:


> hello all,
> I have created a business selling funky dog clothes and
> I think your pups would l amazing in them.


Please only use the classifieds forums to advertise.


----------



## catz4m8z

simplysardonic said:


> Please only use the classifieds forums to advertise.


TBF I wouldnt look that one up anyways for fear of accidentally seeing something I really didnt want to see!  
😁


Really glad I bought those bodysuits for Hannah though. She seems so relaxed in it that I think Im going pop one on her during firework season as well, I think it might help.


----------



## SusieRainbow

catz4m8z said:


> Gorgeous photos @Beth78 , I esp like the first one.
> 
> Ive just put another outfit on a dog!
> For some reason both Heidi and Hannah have had skin issues lately. Heidi had a hot spot and Hannah is biting her back and making it sore...no idea why, it may just be co-incidental.
> Heidi is getting better but to help I bought a body suit to stop her scratching. She hated it! Looked at me with pure betrayal, walked like she had no joints in her legs and was just generally miffed with the whole thing.
> Today was Hannahs turn! Complete opposite. She immeadietly looked relaxed and cosy, has no problem and gave me a look of betrayal that I hadnt told her body suits existed!!LOL


Reena _loved her _Equafleeces, she would rush over and start trying to push her nose through the leg holes! Within an hour or so she would be hot and panting so off it would come. Unfortunately I never found a properly fitting dachshund tee-shirt which would have ben more suitable.


----------



## Kaily

The dog that always has to be somewhere he shouldn't


----------



## margy

As I've mentioned I'm looking to adopt a greyhound but reading conflicting advice.One says take a few weeks off work to settle dog in and another says get the dog used to your usual routine at once.
I may have problems taking holidays as need to use some to visit grieving SIL in the south in Oct. This is the problem with family who live away. My OH is at home all the time but it is me who will be the main carer. OH loves dogs but isn't as dog savvy as me. Decisions Decisions


----------



## Arny

Kaily said:


> The dog that always has to be somewhere he shouldn't
> 
> View attachment 577668


You mean it wasn’t created just for him 😱


----------



## Arny

margy said:


> As I've mentioned I'm looking to adopt a greyhound but reading conflicting advice.One says take a few weeks off work to settle dog in and another says get the dog used to your usual routine at once.
> I may have problems taking holidays as need to use some to visit grieving SIL in the south in Oct. This is the problem with family who live away. My OH is at home all the time but it is me who will be the main carer. OH loves dogs but isn't as dog savvy as me. Decisions Decisions


Could you maybe collect at the beginning of a weekend (assuming you don’t work weekends) and take a couple of days holiday so it’s a few days getting to know each other?
We only had the weekend with my first dog who was about 1 when we got him and then it was work and school. 
The only real issue was he wasn’t house trained so it did make it more difficult/longer to train that.
It was much easier once we got a cage.

As long as your OH was aware he might need to let him out regularly (and learn to not have food within reach when it comes to a greyhound!) I think you’d be ok.


----------



## Boxer123

margy said:


> As I've mentioned I'm looking to adopt a greyhound but reading conflicting advice.One says take a few weeks off work to settle dog in and another says get the dog used to your usual routine at once.
> I may have problems taking holidays as need to use some to visit grieving SIL in the south in Oct. This is the problem with family who live away. My OH is at home all the time but it is me who will be the main carer. OH loves dogs but isn't as dog savvy as me. Decisions Decisions


I would take a few days off to get them in a routine at least. You will probably want to anyway. Then you will be able to get the dog in a routine hopefully for hubby to follow.


----------



## Kaily

Things in life are rarely perfect or how it says it should be on paper so we have to adapt. 
I think you have a lovely home to offer a dog and someone at home all day which is as perfect as you can get.

I think you need to take a leap of faith and go for it!

Good Luck


----------



## Lurcherlad

Kaily said:


> Things in life are rarely perfect or how it says it should be on paper so we have to adapt.
> I think you have a lovely home to offer a dog and someone at home all day which is as perfect as you can get.
> 
> I think you need to take a leap of faith and go for it!
> 
> Good Luck


Agree 🙂

Jack came from rescue as a 3 year old and it took about 3 weeks to get him totally house trained and happy alone at home for a couple of hours.

At the time, OH and DS were out at work all day and I was able to be at home as long as necessary.


----------



## margy

Thanks for all your replies, the rescue said not to ring until we're ready to talk about adoption so I'm going to ring them when I'm day off this week. I think they will be able to know what's best for us. I don't know if Slick is house trained, having come straight from kennels or a fosterer. 
I work shifts but do frequently come home during a shift unless I'm working in a different area. I might try to add some more holidays onto the days I've taken off to go to visit SIL on 13th Oct.


----------



## Boxer123

What do you suppose sleepy boxers dream about ?


----------



## margy

Reminds me of that song Lazy Sunday Afternoon . The Faces I think


----------



## Boxer123

margy said:


> Reminds me of that song Lazy Sunday Afternoon . The Faces I think


It certainly was a lazy Sunday. Lots of cuddles.


----------



## kimthecat

Kaily said:


> The dog that always has to be somewhere he shouldn't
> 
> View attachment 577668


Ive got one of those


----------



## Arny

Had a shock today.
There was a man with a puppy and dog on the pavement so my mum and I went onto the road with Tilly to pass him.
Suddenly the dog, growling, skirted round the far side of us so he was on the other side of the road.
Luckily nothing was coming in any direction, we live in a quietish area but not quiet enough to risk it especially as its a rare bit of straight country road and people regularly seem to get up to 50 instead of the 30 speed limit and its narrow in parts so sometimes cars come right by the pavement.
Couldn't believe the dog wasn't on a lead (the puppy was), don't think he'll be making that mistake again!


----------



## margy

I hate seeing dogs off leash near roads, even if they're quiet roads. I panic for the owner as am a pessimist and always think the worst will happen. I have seen a dog get run over and it haunts me now, I would hate to ever see it again.


----------



## Boxer123

margy said:


> I hate seeing dogs off leash near roads, even if they're quiet roads. I panic for the owner as am a pessimist and always think the worst will happen. I have seen a dog get run over and it haunts me now, I would hate to ever see it again.


Im the same it’s completely irresponsible I saw one a few weeks ago almost stopped because the owner was no where near it I thought it was alone. It’s distracting as your half watching the dog.


----------



## margy

I'm sat here and can hardly see to write this post through tears. Every day I've been checking Slick the greyhound and just gone into the office to book extra time off, clicked on to show the girls him and see he's been reserved! I had my heart set on him and this is the second dog we've lost. I'm happy he's found a home just wish it was ours.


----------



## Lurcherlad

margy said:


> I'm sat here and can hardly see to write this post through tears. Every day I've been checking Slick the greyhound and just gone into the office to book extra time off, clicked on to show the girls him and see he's been reserved! I had my heart set on him and this is the second dog we've lost. I'm happy he's found a home just wish it was ours.


Sorry to hear this ☹

Maybe they won’t go through with it.


----------



## Kaily

margy said:


> I'm sat here and can hardly see to write this post through tears. Every day I've been checking Slick the greyhound and just gone into the office to book extra time off, clicked on to show the girls him and see he's been reserved! I had my heart set on him and this is the second dog we've lost. I'm happy he's found a home just wish it was ours.


Oh no


----------



## margy

Lurcherlad said:


> Sorry to hear this ☹
> 
> Maybe they won’t go through with it.


I rang the rescue as girls in the office said the same thing and would you believe he was reserved this afternoon probably while I was in the office. They have invited me to go and look at 2 others they have, one in particular, sounds good. He's called Cerberus and described as being 2yrs and didn't fancy the racing game. I'm thinking he'll have a low prey drive. We'll go and see but I'm not getting my hopes up. After my holidays in October I'm not off again until Feb when I have a fortnight off.


----------



## Boxer123

margy said:


> I rang the rescue as girls in the office said the same thing and would you believe he was reserved this afternoon probably while I was in the office. They have invited me to go and look at 2 others they have, one in particular, sounds good. He's called Cerberus and described as being 2yrs and didn't fancy the racing game. I'm thinking he'll have a low prey drive. We'll go and see but I'm not getting my hopes up. After my holidays in October I'm not off again until Feb when I have a fortnight off.


Sorry to hear this. They do say your perfect dog will find you. I hope it works out with one of these two.


----------



## Lurcherlad

margy said:


> I rang the rescue as girls in the office said the same thing and would you believe he was reserved this afternoon probably while I was in the office. They have invited me to go and look at 2 others they have, one in particular, sounds good. He's called Cerberus and described as being 2yrs and didn't fancy the racing game. I'm thinking he'll have a low prey drive. We'll go and see but I'm not getting my hopes up. After my holidays in October I'm not off again until Feb when I have a fortnight off.


Well, I ended up with Jack by accident as I wanted a Jack Russell sized dog.

Jack needed a walk so we took him for one and we fell in love instantly! 🥰

Maybe fate will have a hand? 😉

As your hubby is around during the day, I’m sure you can settle any new dog without too much trouble.


----------



## Emlar

margy said:


> I'm sat here and can hardly see to write this post through tears. Every day I've been checking Slick the greyhound and just gone into the office to book extra time off, clicked on to show the girls him and see he's been reserved! I had my heart set on him and this is the second dog we've lost. I'm happy he's found a home just wish it was ours.


Sorry to hear this, its hard when you have your heart set on something. But maybe it wasn't meant to be and the perfect dog is waiting for you 😊


----------



## Emlar

Too soon....??


----------



## Boxer123

Emlar said:


> Too soon....??
> 
> View attachment 577730


Just right I think !


----------



## Kaily

Cerberus, what a grand name. Lets hope he is the perfect match 🤞


----------



## Jason25

My dog is such a weirdo 😂 when on our walks if we see a cat and it runs off, daisy will try and give chase, all puffed up, but if the cat stands it's ground and watches daisy, her tail goes between her legs, hackles up and she creeps away from it at a slow pace, almost like she's thought about it and thought better not 😂😂😂


----------



## catz4m8z

Jason25 said:


> My dog is such a weirdo 😂 when on our walks if we see a cat and it runs off, daisy will try and give chase, all puffed up, but if the cat stands it's ground and watches daisy, her tail goes between her legs, hackles up and she creeps away from it at a slow pace, almost like she's thought about it and thought better not 😂😂😂


well, its only fun if they run....no sensible dog wants to be near the business end of a cat!
My lots response to a confident cat is to look in the other direction and pretend they didnt see it!!LOL 😁 


The dogs were embaressing me as a team this morning. Took them to the little park opposite me just for a toilet break and unfortunately another owner came in with their dog, which instantly turned Alfie into a Tasmanian Devil.
At this point normally Id just walk off quickly but Hannah chose that exact moment to start doing the most time consuming epic poop she has ever done in her life!
This poor owner is waiting to walk their dog properly, Alfie is in full blown nuclear meltdown meanwhile Hannah is just pooping her own body weight...for about 4 hours!
Just cringeworthy. The only positive is that at least now Hannah probably wont need another poop til about 2026!


----------



## Boxer123

catz4m8z said:


> well, its only fun if they run....no sensible dog wants to be near the business end of a cat!
> My lots response to a confident cat is to look in the other direction and pretend they didnt see it!!LOL 😁
> 
> 
> The dogs were embaressing me as a team this morning. Took them to the little park opposite me just for a toilet break and unfortunately another owner came in with their dog, which instantly turned Alfie into a Tasmanian Devil.
> At this point normally Id just walk off quickly but Hannah chose that exact moment to start doing the most time consuming epic poop she has ever done in her life!
> This poor owner is waiting to walk their dog properly, Alfie is in full blown nuclear meltdown meanwhile Hannah is just pooping her own body weight...for about 4 hours!
> Just cringeworthy. The only positive is that at least now Hannah probably wont need another poop til about 2026!


Sorry but  Loki embarrasses me beyond belief.


----------



## rona

Jason25 said:


> My dog is such a weirdo 😂 when on our walks if we see a cat and it runs off, daisy will try and give chase, all puffed up, but if the cat stands it's ground and watches daisy, her tail goes between her legs, hackles up and she creeps away from it at a slow pace, almost like she's thought about it and thought better not 😂😂😂


Archie is exactly the same 


catz4m8z said:


> At this point normally Id just walk off quickly but Hannah chose that exact moment to start doing the most time consuming epic poop she has ever done in her life!
> This poor owner is waiting to walk their dog properly, Alfie is in full blown nuclear meltdown meanwhile Hannah is just pooping her own body weight...for about 4 hours!


Well.............if you won't let them out in he garden


----------



## Rosie64

So proud of Shadow , I had to be away from home for 5 hours yesterday at the hospital .
My daughter popped in on Shadow for an hour or so for me because she has never been left for more than an hour before .
My daughter had to take her 4 year old grandson ( my Great grandson ) with her , for a 4 year old he is VERY dog savvy .
Now bear in mind that when I got her I was told she is not good with young children .
She was an absolute star , she was not a bit bothered by him , she followed him around and every time he sat down she would sit next to him and 
push his arm with her muzzle until he made a fuss of her , she even laid next to him on the couch for a short while . 
When they went out into the garden she was running around with him and even barked at him to chase her .
I don't know where the rescue got their info from but they definitely got it ALL wrong .
They said she doesn't get on with other dogs and she is fine with other dogs as long as they don't jump all over her 
she doesn't like young children , wrong again it seems . 
So , so proud of her


----------



## Kaily

I think rescues often understandably err on the side of caution when rehoming. 

I do still wonder if they got her age wrong too!

Lovely dog and couldn't be more perfect for you @Rosie64


----------



## Lurcherlad

It could also be that the home she came from @Rosie64 wasn’t ideal and she was being overwhelmed by other dogs and children and the owners were not dog savvy, forcing her to be anxious and reactive as a protection and coping method.

So many owners miss all the subtle signs of anxiety and stress in their dogs

It’s something I saw a lot with other dogs when out walking Jack.

Other dogs’ reactivity being created by either lack of awareness or willingness of their owner to protect or desensitise them.

So many owners I’ve seen punish their dogs for being scared of something too, rather than reassure them.

And, of course, kennels are extremely stressful for many dogs so they don’t always show their true selves.

It’s so lovely to hear that Shadow is so much happier now with you 🙂


----------



## Boxer123

Has @Magyarmum been around I feel like she’s not posted in a while ? Missing schnauzer adventures.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Boxer123 said:


> Has @Magyarmum been around I feel like she’s not posted in a while ? Missing schnauzer adventures.


She posted on a thread in Dog Health this morning and Random Dog thread a moment ago 🙂


----------



## Magyarmum

Boxer123 said:


> Has @Magyarmum been around I feel like she’s not posted in a while ? Missing schnauzer adventures.


I'm back .... or think I am. The past few days have been rather distressing, but I'll explain all in a separate thread, later on today.


----------



## Beth78

In the cooler months Whisp demands to be covered by a blanket by scratching the blanket and waiting for me to lift it up, she then lies down and waits to be covered. 
In the rescue she came from they called her the Princess and she's definitely lived up to that name, pampered pooch.
Under this blanket is a sleeping lurcher.


----------



## Sarah H

Beth78 said:


> In the cooler months Whisp demands to be covered by a blanket by scratching the blanket and waiting for me to lift it up, she then lies down and waits to be covered.
> In the rescue she came from they called her the Princess and she's definitely lived up to that name, pampered pooch.
> Under this blanket is a sleeping lurcher.


Haha yes! Fly snuggles up on the sofa into a tiny tiny ball. I then ask him "do you want a blankie?" and you can tell by his face it's always a "yes!" We've started putting his jumper on at night again as well. We've not had any heating (oil is being delivered today) so the house isn't exactly warm.


----------



## O2.0

Penny is the same about the cold, though for her "cold" is anything less than 60 degrees Fahrenheit - she is a tropical swamprat after all!  










We have a hurricane, well, tropical storm now, headed our way. It has cooled off this week and Penny's methpuppy side has been out and proud because of the chill in the air. 
Luckily I'm off today and tomorrow minus XC practice, so today is operation wear Penny out so she doesn't drive us crazy tomorrow when we're hunkered down for the storm. 
Wish me luck! 🤪


----------



## Boxer123

O2.0 said:


> Penny is the same about the cold, though for her "cold" is anything less than 60 degrees Fahrenheit - she is a tropical swamprat after all!
> 
> View attachment 577821
> 
> 
> We have a hurricane, well, tropical storm now, headed our way. It has cooled off this week and Penny's methpuppy side has been out and proud because of the chill in the air.
> Luckily I'm off today and tomorrow minus XC practice, so today is operation wear Penny out so she doesn't drive us crazy tomorrow when we're hunkered down for the storm.
> Wish me luck! 🤪



Hope you all stay safe. When is it due to hit? When we had our windy day and weren’t allowed out Loki drove me nuts.


----------



## catz4m8z

Hope you are all ok in the bad weather @O2.0 ....dont let Penny out, she might blow away! 😁 


Im just sat here contemplating dog nicknames and wondering if anybody has accidently come up with a less flattering one then what Heidi is referred to on a day to day basis...
'Little Poo'


----------



## Magyarmum

catz4m8z said:


> Hope you are all ok in the bad weather @O2.0 ....dont let Penny out, she might blow away! 😁
> 
> 
> Im just sat here contemplating dog nicknames and wondering if anybody has accidently come up with a less flattering one then what Heidi is referred to on a day to day basis...
> 'Little Poo'


Gwylim sends Heidi his utmost sympathy because he knows what it's like to be emotionally abused by their hooman!

So mortifying to be called Gwillie the poo or Gwillie the willie, day in and day out! At least Grisha only gets called Fatso or Tubbyguts which is fair because he's fat!


----------



## O2.0

Operation wear Penny out status update:
"I'm not tired" she says...


----------



## rona

@O2.0 How was the storm? 
Hope everyone safe


----------



## Jason25

Sorry but








Dog pooed in woman's face as she slept leaving her in hospital for days


Amanda Gommo was sleeping with her mouth open when she woke as something squirted into it




www.walesonline.co.uk





🤷‍♂️😭


----------



## Boxer123

Jason25 said:


> Sorry but
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dog pooed in woman's face as she slept leaving her in hospital for days
> 
> 
> Amanda Gommo was sleeping with her mouth open when she woke as something squirted into it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.walesonline.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 🤷‍♂️😭


Just why would you take that to the press ?


----------



## O2.0

rona said:


> @O2.0 How was the storm?
> Hope everyone safe


We're all fine, thank you for asking. It did hit where my daughter is as a hurricane, just category 1 as she reminded me! They have some flooding but the city is very used to flooding so they're handling it no problem. She lost power for a few hours but that was it. 
Here we got rain and wind, but no major trees down, I just did a driveway check with Penny and everything is still passable. 
We spent the day doing inside projects, one of which was hanging plant hooks since I've had to bring outside plants in and I'm struggling to find space for everything! 
I think they'll like it there


----------



## StormyThai

Someone in the room has a pocket full of food...

















I wonder who?


----------



## Boxer123

StormyThai said:


> Someone in the room has a pocket full of food...
> View attachment 577908
> 
> View attachment 577910
> 
> 
> I wonder who?


Boxers !


----------



## Jason25

Boxer123 said:


> Just why would you take that to the press ?


I can't believe she sent in a picture of the dog poop on her face 😭


----------



## margy

O2.0 said:


> We're all fine, thank you for asking. It did hit where my daughter is as a hurricane, just category 1 as she reminded me! They have some flooding but the city is very used to flooding so they're handling it no problem. She lost power for a few hours but that was it.
> Here we got rain and wind, but no major trees down, I just did a driveway check with Penny and everything is still passable.
> We spent the day doing inside projects, one of which was hanging plant hooks since I've had to bring outside plants in and I'm struggling to find space for everything!
> I think they'll like it there
> 
> View attachment 577909


I was thinking of you when they were reporting the weather am pleased to hear you weren't too badly affected. Just hoping @lorilu is safe too.


----------



## margy

Remind me when adolescence kicks in?


----------



## Jason25

margy said:


> Remind me when adolescence kicks in?


Daisy is 4 and it feels like I'm still waiting for her to mature 😂😂


----------



## Boxer123

I went out for dinner, I rarely go out in the evening and was worried it would unsettle the boxers. Needn’t have worried watched them on the camera they slept the whole time. Got home came in no greeting, they finally got up to say hello. I have a suspicion I miss them more than they miss me.


----------



## Boxer123

Maybe Loki missed me a little …


----------



## O2.0

We decided to go check on daughter after the hurricane, and included a stop at the beach. 
I think Penny was happy to get out on the sand  










She also got to "play" with an elderly terrier mix about her size, the owners were so pleased to meet a small dog who was "nice and calm" that their dog liked. OH snorted and I just basked in the methpuppy passing as a normal dog for a few moments


----------



## Emlar

Boxer123 said:


> I went out for dinner, I rarely go out in the evening and was worried it would unsettle the boxers. Needn’t have worried watched them ok the camera they slept the whole time. Got home came in no greeting, they finally got up to say hello. I have a suspicion I miss them more than they miss me.


They were just playing it cool....


----------



## O2.0

Evidence of how well Penny blends in to her environment, today's photo, and same photo zoomed way in. I guess one day I'm going to have to buy an actual camera instead of cellphone shots....


----------



## Kaily

Hurry up I really want to play and am so bored waiting


----------



## Boxer123

Just as I settle down to watch TV. Here comes squeaky carrot.


----------



## margy

As mentioned we're going to see some greyhounds on Thurs. A little niggle OH was talking about Paul and how good he was. I explained to him this dog will be nothing like Paul, it may be coming straight from kennels not used at all to a home and probably not house trained. We will have to adapt our lives around it until it settles in. I asked him if he is committed as may be difficult he says yes, he's more laid back than me but let Belle do as she pleased which I didn't. I think that's why Belle preferred him


----------



## margy

Should explain is Paul is the greyhound x lurcher we had to stay in the summer who was lovely.


----------



## Boxer123

margy said:


> As mentioned we're going to see some greyhounds on Thurs. A little niggle OH was talking about Paul and how good he was. I explained to him this dog will be nothing like Paul, it may be coming straight from kennels not used at all to a home and probably not house trained. We will have to adapt our lives around it until it settles in. I asked him if he is committed as may be difficult he says yes, he's more laid back than me but let Belle do as she pleased which I didn't. I think that's why Belle preferred him


I hope it goes well.


----------



## Kaily

Try not to worry too much @margy. I'm sure it will all work out well. You can train OH same time as the dog .

Good luck for Thursday


----------



## margy

Boxer123 said:


> I hope it goes well.


So do I!!! Seriously I've been reading bit's of a good book I've read about retired greyhounds to him. He wasn't around much with our other dogs as worked long hours, it was left down to me. He used to feed tit bits from his tea to the girls and I never did, hence they pestered him but never bothered me as knew I wouldn't give them anything. Maybe I need to train him along with the dog


----------



## margy

Kaily said:


> Try not to worry too much @margy. I'm sure it will all work out well. You can train OH same time as the dog .
> 
> Good luck for Thursday


Ha same thoughts


----------



## Boxer123

margy said:


> So do I!!! Seriously I've been reading bit's of a good book I've read about retired greyhounds to him. He wasn't around much with our other dogs as worked long hours, it was left down to me. He used to feed tit bits from his tea to the girls and I never did, hence they pestered him but never bothered me as knew I wouldn't give them anything. Maybe I need to train him along with the dog


Make sure you use positive reinforcement with hubby. I wouldn’t worry greys are supposed to be spoiled you’ll both be sat on the floor whilst new dog gets comfy on the sofa.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Boxer123 said:


> Make sure you use positive reinforcement with hubby. I wouldn’t worry greys are supposed to be spoiled you’ll both be sat on the floor whilst new dog gets comfy on the sofa.


Defo.

I said Jack wasn’t to be allowed on the sofa or bed.

Within 20 minutes of bringing him home, he quietly climbed onto the sofa with me and went to sleep!

I just ended up buying a bigger sofa! 😆


----------



## Boxer123

Lurcherlad said:


> Defo.
> 
> I said Jack wasn’t to be allowed on the sofa or bed.
> 
> Within 20 minutes of bringing him home, he quietly climbed onto the sofa with me and went to sleep!
> 
> I just ended up buying a bigger sofa! 😆


Sox was my first dog I was always adamant I wouldn’t have dogs on the bed. I’d also been given the cry it out advice. First night I popped him in his crate went upstairs. He cried once I ran back downstairs and he was tucked up in bed.


----------



## margy

Boxer123 said:


> Sox was my first dog I was always adamant I wouldn’t have dogs on the bed. I’d also been given the cry it out advice. First night I popped him in his crate went upstairs. He cried once I ran back downstairs and he was tucked up in bed.


We always let our dogs sleep upstairs in their own beds. Belle used to sneak in early morning but Suzie slept wherever, sometimes on own bed sometimes in spare room we called her goldilocks she tried every bed. I've decided greyhound needs to be downstairs as they are big and I'm a light sleeper. We will see sometimes it's anything for an easy life!


----------



## Lurcherlad

margy said:


> We always let our dogs sleep upstairs in their own beds. Belle used to sneak in early morning but Suzie slept wherever, sometimes on own bed sometimes in spare room we called her goldilocks she tried every bed. I've decided greyhound needs to be downstairs as they are big and I'm a light sleeper. We will see sometimes it's anything for an easy life!


He will need time to settle.

Maybe sleeping in the lounge with him for a few nights will do the trick. Easier to get him out for toileting too.

It will be a bit “suck it and see” 🙂

The stairs were a new thing for Jack … it took a bit of practise … especially coming down 😉


----------



## margy

Yes I've read that stairs can be a problem and some greys never can get the hang of them. Paul didn't do stairs and slept quite happily in the lounge on the sofa


----------



## Lurcherlad

Anyone heard from @LittleFox lately?

Haven’t seen her on the forum for a while?


----------



## Kaily

Lurcherlad said:


> Anyone heard from @LittleFox lately?
> 
> Haven’t seen her on the forum for a while?


She posts on Instagram occasionally but not seen anything for about a month or so.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Kaily said:


> She posts on Instagram occasionally but not seen anything for about a month or so.


Hope all is well with her.


----------



## Magyarmum

The small black hairy creature woke me up at 3.30 this morning needing to go to the loo. Let them both out, made myself a cuppa and switched on the TV. Got back to bed about 4 am. Blow me .... just after 5am the horrid fella starts wuffling and gruffling again, so get up and let him out. By this time I'm wide awake and don't feel like sleeping.

Unlike .... two Schnauzers I know who came back in and promptly went to sleep.


----------



## SusieRainbow

I think @LittleFox left, seen her on FB once or twice.


----------



## Magyarmum

The safest place in the world is behind the shoulders of the brave Ukrainian soldiers 🐶 Who are you, doggy? Give us a sign 😜 | By Ukraine.ua | Facebook


11 тыс. views, 1 тыс. likes, 537 loves, 70 comments, 240 shares, Facebook Watch Videos from Ukraine.ua: The safest place in the world is behind the shoulders of the brave Ukrainian soldiers 🐶 Who...




www.facebook.com


----------



## Lurcherlad

SusieRainbow said:


> I think @LittleFox left, seen her on FB once or twice.


Oh, that’s a shame.


----------



## catz4m8z

Im a bad dog owner today....I didnt pick up my dog poop in the park! 💩  

In my defense I did try. Took all 3 over the park for a little toilet break and for some reason all 3 synchronized their pooping and 'unloaded' at once. I swear I tried to pay attention to each dogs position but they picked the area of the park that is nothing but leaf litter everywhere...and chihuahua poop is tiny!
Still I did find 2 out of the 3!!LOL😁


----------



## margy

Belle's poo was often hard to spot if I wasn't being observant, especially amongst the leaves of autumn.


----------



## Kaily

Tolerance is the key Alfie, he tries his best to ignore Daisy's advances


----------



## golfchick

Jethro is coming along lovely, we've done puppy classes and junior and he starts a sort of development session next week that the trainer is putting on for basically myself and another woman who has done the same two classes. We've found a lovely day care place for him which he loves as just gets to interact with dogs when he wants and sleep on armchairs and sofas when he's tired, they also board so he'll be going for a week in May and some short overnights between now and then. Had a walk together after work and it was just a joy, he's doing so well with other dogs and our sheep work is coming on quite well but a work in progress. I'm mindful sometimes that he doesn't do much lead walking but it's because I can jump in the van and go places where he doesnt need a lead, unlike living in the West Midlands where you tend to walk to places and do more street walks. He's a super smart cookie but I'm enjoying working with him to mould this and is doing so well around the house, most puppy proofing has been removed as he's a lot more trustworthy. This is more a note for me, then when he becomes a teenager and I hate him that I can read this and remember!!

Jethro playing his favourite find it game!


----------



## Emlar

Rufus and his new duvet! Its very snuggly. Bit jealous!


----------



## Boxer123

Emlar said:


> Rufus and his new duvet! Its very snuggly. Bit jealous!
> 
> View attachment 578125
> View attachment 578126


Cosy !


----------



## margy

We've been to the greyhound trust today and were introduced to 2 greyhounds. I walked a handsome brindle dog aged 3 and just out of kennels, my OH walked a scrawny black dog who's 4 in Dec. He is also just out of kennels. It was really hard deciding which to choose. The brindle seemed more focused on the birds in the next field and was avoiding my eye contact also flicking his lips, where as the black dog leaned straight away into my husband for a stroke. I'm no expert at reading dogs language but I felt more at ease with the black dog. The rescue knew quite a lot about him. His racing name was fastest finger Kev and he's known as Kev. He was kept in a shed in a garden by a family who said he was good around their children and terrier. When old enough he went to a trainer where he raced in 70 races. Then when not getting placed anymore returned to the owner who contacted the charity.
We're picking him up next Thursday and changing his name to Zak. Wish us luck.


----------



## Boxer123

margy said:


> We've been to the greyhound trust today and were introduced to 2 greyhounds. I walked a handsome brindle dog aged 3 and just out of kennels, my OH walked a scrawny black dog who's 4 in Dec. He is also just out of kennels. It was really hard deciding which to choose. The brindle seemed more focused on the birds in the next field and was avoiding my eye contact also flicking his lips, where as the black dog leaned straight away into my husband for a stroke. I'm no expert at reading dogs language but I felt more at ease with the black dog. The rescue knew quite a lot about him. His racing name was fastest finger Kev and he's known as Kev. He was kept in a shed in a garden by a family who said he was good around their children and terrier. When old enough he went to a trainer where he raced in 70 races. Then when not getting placed anymore returned to the owner who contacted the charity.
> We're picking him up next Thursday and changing his name to Zak. Wish us luck.


Yay sounds great.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Sounds like you’ve been chosen! ☺

I’m a bit jealous 😉


----------



## Kaily

I'm so pleased you have found the one Margy. I understand the name change, fastest finger Kev is not ideal to call at the park  .

Good luck to you and Zak.


----------



## Arny

Waiting for me to make a move for our walk.


----------



## Magyarmum

i really don't understand some people!

A friend of mine has a young GSD who's come into season. This morning he announced on FB that the next door neighbour's intact male dog had got through the fence and into their garden. Apparently his wife saw the dog before it manage to get to the GSD. 

He says he doesn't know where the hole in the fence is but he knows it's too small for his dogs to get through. And in any case as it's not his fence, it's up to his neighbour to repair it .......... by which time if my experience of bitches on heat and randy intact males is anything to go by ..... it could be too late.


----------



## O2.0

Penny often finds kill remnants, I just happened to catch this one on video today  









Bates & Penny on Instagram: "#smartdog #findsinthewoods #woodlandcreatures"


Bates & Penny shared a post on Instagram: "#smartdog #findsinthewoods #woodlandcreatures". Follow their account to see 504 posts.




www.instagram.com


----------



## margy

I took Molly on her walk today and tried to get a photo of her lovely eyes, they are a deep chestnut colour. But she was having none of it!. I'll post this anyway as you can just make out the colour of them.


----------



## Magyarmum

The builders left ealy today, so we were able to get out for a walk whilst the sun was still out. I put them on their 5 metre lines because I wasn't sure whether the combined harvester was still cutting the maize in the fields behind our house.

Two heads are better than one!









Sniffer dog









Racing down the cart track









We're here mum, now where's our treat?









Nearly home.


----------



## margy

We had our home check this afternoon. Happy to say we passed! Picking Zak up on Friday. I'm both excited and a bit anxious!


----------



## Boxer123

margy said:


> We had our home check this afternoon. Happy to say we passed! Picking Zak up on Friday. I'm both excited and a bit anxious!


How exciting! Enjoy your sofa space whilst it lasts.


----------



## Arny

Tilly did so well on a long day out.
6 hour round trip in the car. Previously the longest we've done in one go is an hour.
Does this look like a dog that doesn’t do well in the car? Her previous owners said so.








She also had her first trip to a pub. I was a bit worried she was going to spend the whole time stood up as the only other days out she’s really done are help on charity stalls where she doesn’t lie down the whole time but those are usually outside.
Anyway she settled straight away.


----------



## Arny

We did have a walk between getting there and going to the pub so to prove she wasn’t sleeping the entire time 😁


----------



## catz4m8z

margy said:


> We had our home check this afternoon. Happy to say we passed! Picking Zak up on Friday. I'm both excited and a bit anxious!


Congrats!! Hope it all goes well.  


Just wondering today why it is that when walking 3 dogs on a walking belt they manage to pull in 14 different directions at once!🤪 Although TBF 12 of those directions are usually just Alfie....I swear he is so reactive and has the attention span of a gnat, walking him is like trying to play swingball in a tornado!!LOL😆
(I know I moan about him alot and he is a total *&^% on walks....but he also never turns down a cuddle and loves to snuggle right up to you and rest his head againest yours which is adorable. He def plays the 'thank god you're cute' card!!).


----------



## margy

Such a strange coincidence today. I went down town to pets at home to get an identity disc for Zak, turned up an Isle and there was a lady with a beautiful muzzled greyhound. I asked if she'd had him long and she said a week or so and that's why he was muzzled. She told me where she'd got him and you'll never guess, it was Slick!!! The greyhound I wanted. I gave him a stroke and he's just as handsome in the flesh. Also on chatting more, it turns out she knows my daughter through nursing at the same hospital. Talk about a small world.


----------



## Lurcherlad

margy said:


> Such a strange coincidence today. I went down town to pets at home to get an identity disc for Zak, turned up an Isle and there was a lady with a beautiful muzzled greyhound. I asked if she'd had him long and she said a week or so and that's why he was muzzled. She told me where she'd got him and you'll never guess, it was Slick!!! The greyhound I wanted. I gave him a stroke and he's just as handsome in the flesh. Also on chatting more, it turns out she knows my daughter through nursing at the same hospital. Talk about a small world.


It would be nice to have a walking buddy … for you of course, but retired greyhounds do seem to be happy with their own kind.


----------



## O2.0

margy said:


> Such a strange coincidence today. I went down town to pets at home to get an identity disc for Zak, turned up an Isle and there was a lady with a beautiful muzzled greyhound. I asked if she'd had him long and she said a week or so and that's why he was muzzled. She told me where she'd got him and you'll never guess, it was Slick!!! The greyhound I wanted. I gave him a stroke and he's just as handsome in the flesh. Also on chatting more, it turns out she knows my daughter through nursing at the same hospital. Talk about a small world.


Oh I love little serendipitous little things like this  
I think it's a good sign


----------



## Kaily

margy said:


> Such a strange coincidence today. I went down town to pets at home to get an identity disc for Zak, turned up an Isle and there was a lady with a beautiful muzzled greyhound. I asked if she'd had him long and she said a week or so and that's why he was muzzled. She told me where she'd got him and you'll never guess, it was Slick!!! The greyhound I wanted. I gave him a stroke and he's just as handsome in the flesh. Also on chatting more, it turns out she knows my daughter through nursing at the same hospital. Talk about a small world.


How strange.

Roll on Friday


----------



## edinoodle

Good luck with Zac @margy ! Can’t wait to follow your journey with him


----------



## margy

I've gotten in touch with her on Facebook and going to walk our dogs together when Zak is ready . Gosh it was kismet. I know greys like their own kind and daughter told me she works as paramedic so we are available to help if ever she needs I'll suggest it.


----------



## Soph x

FINALLY
I HAVE FOUND A METHOD
IT ACTUALLY WORKS
I CANT BELIEVE IT 

Because of Goose’s “issues”, she has always been absolutely terrified of her claws being done. I’ve tried all sorts over the years, including going through the process of de-sensitising and introducing her to claw clippers and a nail drill.
Clippers - NOPE. Second she feels a bit of pressure she freaks out thinking I’m about to take her whole paw off. If I do manage to get one, when she hears the snap sound of the end of the claw coming off, she freaks out and runs away.
Nail drill - NOPE. Absolutely terrified of the sound, even quiet ones she will freak out over. I’d even tried having it in the room switched off, in the room switched on but not using it or touching it etcetc but no, she just hated it. It was actually these nail drills that made me realise how noise sensitive she is, which has actually helped with other training aspects to have that understanding.

BUT FINALLY
After about 5.5 years I have found a solution she will tolerate, even fall asleep when I do the back paws.
I have to use one of MY nail files on her, you know the ones they use at nail salons? Yup, she’ll quite happily lie there while I file away at the claws.
Not sure if it’s because it doesn’t make the buzzing noise she’s scared of, or if it’s because she sees me use them so thinks “Well mum still has all her fingers so…”

Not the easiest way to do it, but at least can keep the claws down more easily 🥳


----------



## margy

Zak comes home tomorrow and have been told he will be stinky as straight from kennels . They told me to bath him but I don't want to stress him any more than I have to so have bought some wipes from pets at home. Will they do?


----------



## Kaily

When I bought Daisy home she absolutely stank. She had been kept in a cat box in a cupboard so was covered in urine and smelt of petrol as well for some reason.
Anyway I had to bath her, in an ideal world I wouldn't of done but the smell was dreadful, I thought it was best for both of us. I was as quick as I could be.
See how things are. You won't know till he is home and do what is right for you both.


----------



## Soph x

margy said:


> Zak comes home tomorrow and have been told he will be stinky as straight from kennels . They told me to bath him but I don't want to stress him any more than I have to so have bought some wipes from pets at home. Will they do?


Which wipes did you go for? Pets at home own brand? Only asking as I get wipes from there and they’re Pet Head ones. If it’s the Pet Head ones, then they do smell amazing and the smell does really come off on the dog so will help with the stink, and you can often smell it on them for a couple/few days after too. Believe they’re peach scented. Goose has sensitive skin and they don’t irritate her either.

Do agree with you to maybe wait to bath him until he’s fully comfortable with you and his surroundings, just in case he doesn’t enjoy baths and it’s stressful. However, you might want to use quite a few wipes if you’re wanting to get rid of kennel stink.

You can get dry shampoo or cologne for dogs I believe, pets at home definitely do dog cologne as they use it in their Groom Room. This might help with his lil kennel stink until you’re able to bath him properly 🙂


----------



## Arny

How exciting.
If they're warning you about the smell the wipes may well not be enough.
I know nothing of racing but imagine they get handled by lots of different people so having a bath might not be too bad.
Tilly stank and there was no way she couldn't have had one quickly after getting her. My vets at the time were doing bathing so we sent her there in case she was bad with it but we've since bathed her many many times.
We actually use the shower cubical as there's no way she'd stay in the bath, hates water!


----------



## margy

The lady at the kennels advised to bath him in the garden, just a quick wash and dry. If we'd got him today that would be OK as warm and sunny but don't know about tomorrow. I've used those wipes on Suzie before and she wasn't keen. Will have to play it by ear as with everything else 😕


----------



## StormyThai

We are still here having fun while I keep him moving and his brain ticking...





Sorry that the link is so big...the forum is being a pain with media links


----------



## margy

He's here at last, our Zak. He's had a nose around the garden did a wee. Lots of praise and a bicky. I've wiped him down with a pet wipe and he didn't mind. Walked him around the garden again and he's had a poo.
Now he's watching hubby cook our lunch


----------



## SusieRainbow

Oh Margy, he sounds wonderful! I'm so pleased for you and him! 
Sorry if I missed it but how old is he?


----------



## margy

He's 4 in Dec. He has lovely floppy ears one flops forwards and the other flops backwards


----------



## Kaily

Aw welcome home lovely Zak!


----------



## Dog Walker Woman

margy said:


> The lady at the kennels advised to bath him in the garden, just a quick wash and dry. If we'd got him today that would be OK as warm and sunny but don't know about tomorrow. I've used those wipes on Suzie before and she wasn't keen. Will have to play it by ear as with everything else 😕


I think the smell of wipes is probably overpowering for them with their heightened sense of smell.
A nice gentle massagey shower could be the best choice.


----------



## margy

Dog Walker Woman said:


> I think the smell of wipes is probably overpowering for them with their heightened sense of smell.
> A nice gentle massagey shower could be the best choice.


I bought a lovely natural bristle brush. Gave him a quick wipe with a pet wipe and then brushed him. His coat looks better already. It's beginning to get a shine.


----------



## Dog Walker Woman

margy said:


> Sounds good !
> Never used pet wipes so maybe not as strong smelling as I imagined from Suzie's' reaction


----------



## DanWalkersmum

He's lovely! I hope he settles well for you, happy gotcha day Zak xx  😃


----------



## Sarah H

What a handsome chap! Welcome Zak


----------



## Boxer123

Glad he’s home @margy i bet it’s nice to have a dog in the home again.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Oh he’s gorgeous! I’m soooo jealous 😉

If he seems fairly relaxed, he’d probably enjoy a quick, warm bath when the sun’s shining 🙂


----------



## margy

I think it was the wetness on her coat she didn't like. They do feel wet but didn't seem to bother Zak.


----------



## margy

Boxer123 said:


> Glad he’s home @margy i bet it’s nice to have a dog in the home again.


Certainly is but he's so huge in our tiny house, he feels like a lodger rather than a dog!


----------



## Boxer123

margy said:


> Certainly is but he's so huge in our tiny house, he feels like a lodger rather than a dog!


i know the feeling two huge boxers in my tiny house I’m always tripping over them.


----------



## Linda Weasel

My dog is such a d!!ck. He’s getting so naughty as he gets older. Maybe he thinks he’s got a ‘pensioner’s pass’.

Tonight it was bedtime so I called him to go upstairs: nothing. Never happened before.

Called him again and he came bounding out from behind a chair with a pack of face wipes in his mouth, as if to say ‘Hey, this is a good find, isn’t it?’

It would have been if I didn’t know that I left them on the table.

He cracks me up sometimes.


----------



## O2.0

Welcome home Zak! Love the waggy tail in the photo  
I think he deserves his own thread though!


----------



## Boxer123

Linda Weasel said:


> My dog is such a d!!ck. He’s getting so naughty as he gets older. Maybe he thinks he’s got a ‘pensioner’s pass’.
> 
> Tonight it was bedtime so I called him to go upstairs: nothing. Never happened before.
> 
> Called him again and he came bounding out from behind a chair with a pack of face wipes in his mouth, as if to say ‘Hey, this is a good find, isn’t it?’
> 
> It would have been if I didn’t know that I left them on the table.
> 
> He cracks me up sometimes.


Pensioner pass I like that. Sox is definitely in that path. My sister laughed about how well behaved Loki was on holiday but how naughty sox was.


----------



## Magyarmum

Soooo boring waiting for hoomans


----------



## Rosie64

Shadow was in her bed under my desk when I sat at my computer tonight 
Usually when I sit anywhere near her she will get up and move, tonight she did this 









I think my pizza had something to do with it lol she likes a bit of pizza crust


----------



## Lurcherlad

@Rosie64 … that look … hard to resist! ☺

Jack was partial to the odd pizza crust 😄

How has Shadow been?


----------



## Rosie64

Lurcherlad said:


> @Rosie64 … that look … hard to resist! ☺
> 
> Jack was partial to the odd pizza crust 😄
> 
> How has Shadow been?


She has been as good as she can be at her age , you wouldn't think anything had happened to her 
Thank you for asking


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Took me 2 weeks but I did it! Bought the jigsaw then realised I had nowhere to work on it. Bought a picture frame from The Range and it took up most of the kitchen table but easy to lift for meals. I took the picture so that I had a record and then broke it up back into the box. OH was disappointed he thought I was going to frame it


----------



## margy

DanWalkersmum said:


> Took me 2 weeks but I did it! Bought the jigsaw then realised I had nowhere to work on it. Bought a picture frame from The Range and it took up most of the kitchen table but easy to lift for meals. I took the picture so that I had a record and then broke it up back into the box. OH was disappointed he thought I was going to frame it
> 
> View attachment 578719


Ooh cake my kind if jigsaw. Well done it looks too complicated for me!


----------



## Kaily

DanWalkersmum said:


> Took me 2 weeks but I did it! Bought the jigsaw then realised I had nowhere to work on it. Bought a picture frame from The Range and it took up most of the kitchen table but easy to lift for meals. I took the picture so that I had a record and then broke it up back into the box. OH was disappointed he thought I was going to frame it
> 
> View attachment 578719


Two weeks is good going, well done! 
Not sure I could stand the temptation of looking intensely at cake though 🧁🎂🍰


----------



## Kaily

She sleeps 💖


----------



## margy

Kaily said:


> She sleeps 💖
> 
> View attachment 578726


She's so cute 🥰


----------



## DanWalkersmum

That's why I chose it! It was quite difficult, the chocolate cake was the very last part ... all those flakes 😣


----------



## Arny

Making the most of sheep free fields.


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Hide and seek


----------



## Soph x

Someone keeps setting off big fireworks almost every night at the moment and it’s doing my headin.

Bought Goose a few different thunderjackets previously but she’s never liked them, I think she feels TOO trapped in them. However, have found the happy point.. jumpers/hoodies.

She’s got an Adidog hoodie which is currently in the wash after I put it on her after last bath time to keep her warm. Bought her an extra today for times like now when the other is in the wash, and lucky I did as fireworks have just been off and we needed it.

Safe to say, I think she’s a fan and it’s worked…


----------



## Boxer123

Soph x said:


> Someone keeps setting off big fireworks almost every night at the moment and it’s doing my headin.
> 
> Bought Goose a few different thunderjackets previously but she’s never liked them, I think she feels TOO trapped in them. However, have found the happy point.. jumpers/hoodies.
> 
> She’s got an Adidog hoodie which is currently in the wash after I put it in her after last bath time to keep her warm. Bought her an extra today for times like now when the other is in the wash, and lucky I did as fireworks have just been off and we needed it.
> 
> Safe to say, I think she’s a fan and it’s worked…
> View attachment 578865
> View attachment 578866


She looks snuggly. I wish they would ban fireworks except for proper displays.


----------



## Soph x

Boxer123 said:


> She looks snuggly. I wish they would ban fireworks except for proper displays.


So do I. Obviously like bonfire night it’s understandable, it’s a big British tradition with an actual meaning and story behind it. But on a random Saturday night, is it really needed? At first I thought it was maybe just like a birthday celebration or something, but it’s been most nights now so think it’s just people messing around with them.


----------



## Beth78

We have had loads of fireworks here recently, whisp definitely feels more settled in her t-shirt when there are lots of bangs at night. I spray it with pet remedy as well.

She's being extra specially good today as I emptied the rest of her tasty walkies chicken in the living room treat jar. As I was tipping it into the jar she went straight to her bed and is now trying to work out how to get her jaws on that juicy prize.


----------



## Soph x

This may sound strange, but do you ever just look at your pooch and it randomly hits you how much you love them? I know we all love our dogs unconditionally all the time, but does it ever just hit you every so often just _how much _you love them? When was the last “I love this animal” moment for you?
I pulled Goose in for a cuddle and she rolled herself on her back and turned her head into me so she could get as close as possible and started wagging her tail. Fully hit me then that this little furball has my whole heart.

Sorry for the soppy post. Here’s a little sleepy but curious picture of Goose from earlier. Walked up the stairs and this was all I could see. Note the chubby cheek being squished against the covers, will be giving @Boxer123 boxer boys a run for their money soon 😉


----------



## Boxer123

Soph x said:


> This may sound strange, but do you ever just look at your pooch and it randomly hits you how much you love them? I know we all love our dogs unconditionally all the time, but does it ever just hit you every so often just _how much _you love them? When was the last “I love this animal” moment for you?
> I pulled Goose in for a cuddle and she rolled herself on her back and turned her head into me so she could get as close as possible and started wagging her tail. Fully hit me then that this little furball has my whole heart.
> 
> Sorry for the soppy post. Here’s a little sleepy but curious picture of Goose from earlier. Walked up the stairs and this was all I could see. Note the chubby cheek being squished against the covers, will be giving @Boxer123 boxer boys a run for their money soon 😉
> View attachment 578911


All the time I love these little squishy chops. Loki will sometimes gaze into my eyes whilst I tell him he’s loved. I do wonder if they know. I guess they know they are safe.


----------



## Emlar

Soph x said:


> This may sound strange, but do you ever just look at your pooch and it randomly hits you how much you love them? I know we all love our dogs unconditionally all the time, but does it ever just hit you every so often just _how much _you love them? When was the last “I love this animal” moment for you?
> I pulled Goose in for a cuddle and she rolled herself on her back and turned her head into me so she could get as close as possible and started wagging her tail. Fully hit me then that this little furball has my whole heart.
> 
> Sorry for the soppy post. Here’s a little sleepy but curious picture of Goose from earlier. Walked up the stairs and this was all I could see. Note the chubby cheek being squished against the covers, will be giving @Boxer123 boxer boys a run for their money soon 😉
> View attachment 578911


Not strange at all! I definitely have these moments. Normally when he's all cwtched in asleep 🥰


----------



## Magyarmum

Grisha's been hard at work this morning excavating for small furries that live underground. We'll soon have so many craters in the garden I won't be able to walk anywhere without risking falling into one. 😱😱😱


----------



## Kaily

Are they planning an escape?


----------



## Magyarmum

Kaily said:


> Are they planning an escape?


Either that or burying me 6 feet under 🤥 

Should I be afraid?


----------



## Kaily

Sleep with your eyes open


----------



## rottiemum

Chase is too funny. Watching House of the Dragon, if one dragon screeches he's running to the window barking...Lol
But, watch The Omen with all the Rottweilers barking their heads off, sleeping soundly on the sofa...
Maybe he finds the song of his people soothing. Lol


----------



## Boxer123

We went to the BIG field again today. The boys had so much fun it’s amazing.


----------



## Boxer123

Of course Loki got stuck in the ditch. Muppet.


----------



## golfchick

That looks like a huge place you get! Private field yeah? You're lucky to have it near enough to use, the one we tried was tiny in comparison.


----------



## Boxer123

golfchick said:


> That looks like a huge place you get! Private field yeah? You're lucky to have it near enough to use, the one we tried was tiny in comparison.


It’s amazing ! 23 acres with fields and woodlands literally takes the hour to explore. The boys have so much freedom. I’m so impressed with it.


----------



## edinoodle

It was Diwali on Monday which is the most likely reason for fireworks at the weekend, not as random as it seems


----------



## Kaily

Alfie and Daisy got pressies today


----------



## Boxer123

Gf


Kaily said:


> Alfie and Daisy got pressies today


Dino is almost as big as her.


----------



## Kaily

Ha ha she has them both hidden under the sofa now. Poor Alfie, how the worm has turned!


----------



## Happy Paws2

I think they have killed them


----------



## margy

It's a terrier thing


----------



## margy

Walking Molly on Mon her owner had bought some toys for Zak. So kind of her. After our walk I said goodbye and on leaving looked through their gate and she was there looking at me. Her owner said I'm her favourite walker. I feel honoured. I'm very fond of her and seems she feels the same.🥰


----------



## Kaily

I'm so pleased you are still walking Molly, what a lovely bond you have with her.


----------



## Rosie64

Shadow in her new waterproof raincoat , she is not that keen but walks in it ok .
I don't know that she really needs a coat but I want to keep her spine and back legs warm and dry where she has the Arthritis 
She will not let me rub her dry or use a hairdryer on her .


----------



## Kaily

Walking past a house that was having building work done this morning, I failed to notice until too late two jam doughnuts sitting on the wall, one bite out of each. Quick as a flash, Alfie had his jaws tightly clamped around one of them. He was not giving it up for anything despite my efforts. Daisy fortunately was too small to notice the other one.

Of course just at that moment the builders came looking for them. I confessed all and we hurried on our way sticky hands and all.


----------



## Boxer123

Kaily said:


> Walking past a house that was having building work done this morning, I failed to notice until too late two jam doughnuts sitting on the wall, one bite out of each. Quick as a flash, Alfie had his jaws tightly clamped around one of them. He was not giving it up for anything despite my efforts. Daisy fortunately was too small to notice the other one.
> 
> Of course just at that moment the builders came looking for them. I confessed all and we hurried on our way sticky hands and all.


I love Alfie. He just does his thing.


----------



## Soph x

Finally managed to get Goose to relax. She’s been protesting a lot about not being allowed outside to play, but think she’s finally accepted defeat and learnt she needs to rest. However, I’m now unable to move as she’s tucked behind my legs and we all know you can’t move if a dog is sleeping on you!


----------



## Arny

Tilly’s having a “don’t know what to do with myself” moment.
Lying on the cats toys.


----------



## Soph x

Keeping her lil booty warm on my hot water bottle!


----------



## Kaily

it's Daisy's 2nd gotcha day today .


----------



## Boxer123

Kaily said:


> it's Daisy's 2nd gotcha day today .
> 
> View attachment 579246
> 
> 
> View attachment 579247


That has gone quick. Happy gotcha day Daisy.


----------



## Kaily

Boxer123 said:


> That has gone quick. Happy gotcha day Daisy.


Thanks. Yes it has and she has learn't all sorts of naughties from Alfie in that time .


----------



## Ellie&cats

Kaily said:


> it's Daisy's 2nd gotcha day today .
> 
> View attachment 579246
> 
> 
> View attachment 579247


Happy 2nd Gotcha Day Daisy!!!


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Kaily said:


> it's Daisy's 2nd gotcha day today .
> 
> View attachment 579246
> 
> 
> View attachment 579247


Happy gotcha day Daisy! xx


----------



## Happy Paws2

Kaily said:


> it's Daisy's 2nd gotcha day today .
> 
> View attachment 579246
> 
> 
> View attachment 579247


*Happy 2nd gotcha day Daisy *


----------



## Boxer123

Sox the cow whisperer ….


----------



## Happy Paws2

Boxer123 said:


> Sox the cow whisperer ….
> View attachment 579277


Seeing that picture reminded me of when we staying in a cottage by a farm in northern France with Amber, there were cows in the field next to us and they kept coming over and looking over the hedge at her and when took her a walk down the lane they followed us as far as they could and when we cane back they followed us back.


----------



## Boxer123

Happy Paws2 said:


> Seeing that picture reminded me of when we staying in a cottage by a farm in northern France with Amber, there were cows in the field next to us and they kept coming over and looking over the hedge at her and when took her a walk down the lane they followed us as far as they could and when we cane back they followed us back.


They were very interested in us Loki was over the other side of the field hiding!


----------



## Kaily

It looks like Sox is going to start herding them.










Maybe you could buy a horse and become a rancher 🐎


----------



## Boxer123

Kaily said:


> It looks like Sox is going to start herding them.
> 
> View attachment 579283
> 
> 
> Maybe you could buy a horse and become a rancher 🐎


He would love that ! Sox loves horses. One of the fields we used to visit had rescue horses in the field next door. They would come over to him and he’d be there for ages. He’d love his own pony. Unfortunately I have enough on my plate with boxers !


----------



## Kaily

It would be a bit of a squash in the bed!


----------



## Emlar

Went to a dog play park that you rent out nearby to us for Rufus's birthday treat. It was great! Rufus had a whale of a time and was very tired afterwards 😁


----------



## Boxer123

Emlar said:


> Went to a dog play park that you rent out nearby to us for Rufus's birthday treat. It was great! Rufus had a whale of a time and was very tired afterwards 😁
> View attachment 579304
> 
> 
> View attachment 579308
> 
> View attachment 579307
> 
> View attachment 579306
> 
> View attachment 579305


His fluffy tail !


----------



## lullabydream

Happy Gotcha Day Daisy!


----------



## Emlar

Boxer123 said:


> His fluffy tail !


It is rather floofy!


----------



## Soph x

Goose is desperately trying to stop me from wrapping my other half’s birthday presents and give her attention instead


----------



## Lurcherlad

🥰

I’m not sure how you would resist! @Soph x

😁


----------



## Soph x

Lurcherlad said:


> 🥰
> 
> I’m not sure how you would resist! @Soph x
> 
> 😁


Oh don’t let her sad eyes fool you. She was asleep 30 secs before this tantrum and got about 50 kisses as she demanded.
Never had a dog who DEMANDS kisses before, as always understood dogs don’t see it as a “kiss” but can learn it’s a sign of affection from us. However, she will be sat next to me and will squish her chubby cheek against my face for kisses and only moves away when she’s had enough, or if she’s in front of me she throws her head back to get kisses on the top of her head!


----------



## catz4m8z

Really glad my lot arent that food obsessed. I realiesed this morning that Id left half a bar of chocolate on my bedside table!
Thankfully nobody showed the slightest interest in it!


----------



## margy

Can't believe it's been that long! Little Daisy she's such a cutie.


----------



## Lurcherlad

What a lovely story … beautiful dog 🙂


----------



## O2.0

I posted in the teenage thread, but figured I'd share here and share the chuckle.

This is what is sounds like when your brain is saying "Oh %*@$" but you force yourself to act cool cause if you don't the dog will thing there's something wrong and will take off with her "prize" 









That escalated quickly!!


Yes, the squirrel was dead, long dead (yuck!), if it had been alive she would have had *very* different body language going into the hole. And yes, I did tak...




youtube.com





This was after a long day of far too many adventures and "terrier" moments. Anyone want a dog with maggot breath?


----------



## Boxer123

O2.0 said:


> I posted in the teenage thread, but figured I'd share here and share the chuckle.
> 
> This is what is sounds like when your brain is saying "Oh %*@$" but you force yourself to act cool cause if you don't the dog will thing there's something wrong and will take off with her "prize"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That escalated quickly!!
> 
> 
> Yes, the squirrel was dead, long dead (yuck!), if it had been alive she would have had *very* different body language going into the hole. And yes, I did tak...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> youtube.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was after a long day of far too many adventures and "terrier" moments. Anyone want a dog with maggot breath?


The change of tone in your voice when you realise


----------



## Magyarmum

O2.0 said:


> I posted in the teenage thread, but figured I'd share here and share the chuckle.
> 
> This is what is sounds like when your brain is saying "Oh %*@$" but you force yourself to act cool cause if you don't the dog will thing there's something wrong and will take off with her "prize"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That escalated quickly!!
> 
> 
> Yes, the squirrel was dead, long dead (yuck!), if it had been alive she would have had *very* different body language going into the hole. And yes, I did tak...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> youtube.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was after a long day of far too many adventures and "terrier" moments. Anyone want a dog with maggot breath?


I had a similar thing happen not so long ago! The boys and I were walking through the top field on our way home, when Grisha, who was ahead of me started sniffing and scrabbling in the grass. He'd found a rotting lamb or maybe goat's head. It stank to high heaven and he wasn't too pleased because I took it off him. Of course it would be the one day I'd forgotten to take poo bags and all I had was a tissue to carry the putrid object the 200 hundred yards to the dustbin..


----------



## Beth78

O2.0 said:


> I posted in the teenage thread, but figured I'd share here and share the chuckle.
> 
> This is what is sounds like when your brain is saying "Oh %*@$" but you force yourself to act cool cause if you don't the dog will thing there's something wrong and will take off with her "prize"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That escalated quickly!!
> 
> 
> Yes, the squirrel was dead, long dead (yuck!), if it had been alive she would have had *very* different body language going into the hole. And yes, I did tak...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> youtube.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was after a long day of far too many adventures and "terrier" moments. Anyone want a dog with maggot breath?


Oops ha ha! 
Whisp found a lovely deer leg the other week, she trotted with it in her jaws for a little while then found a suitable place to bury it.
She remembered afew days later when we went back where she had buried it but thankfully it was gone.


----------



## O2.0

Beth78 said:


> She remembered afew days later when we went back where she had buried it but thankfully it was gone.





Magyarmum said:


> Of course it would be the one day I'd forgotten to take poo bags and all I had was a tissue to carry the putrid object the 200 hundred yards to the dustbin..


Fortunately we have a very efficient woodland clean-up crew, so I left the squirrel there, removed the dog, and the next day it was all gone. Minus some very good smells that Penny of course checked out very thoroughly.


----------



## Soph x

*HELP *my dog seems to have become a giraffe over night!


----------



## Beth78

Soph x said:


> *HELP *my dog seems to have become a giraffe over night!
> View attachment 579536


Gosh so has mine, must be a new virus.


----------



## Soph x

Beth78 said:


> Gosh so has mine, must be a new virus.
> View attachment 579537


Oh no, yours has lost its ears too!

Adorable how your doggo is looking at you so lovingly ❤


----------



## Magyarmum

I haven't taken many photos recently because the weather's been so dank and dismal it hardly seemed worth the effort.

Grisha thankfully has stopped excavating the garden. After being bathed twice in 12 hours I think he decided digging holes maybe wasn't such a good idea. I've also been very industrious over the past few days, not digging holes but knitting Gwylim some winter woolies. I'm not sure though that he appreciates my efforts!

Having 1500sq metres of my land fenced off for the dogs is lovely except in winter and in the dark. Usually they come back in without being asked, but if they don't, it's so difficult to see where they are especially at 10pm and you're in your pyjamas and slippers searching for them. So pleased with myself at having solved the problem by investing in two Julius K9 Led Spot which attaches to their collar. They're brilliant, because now I just follow the flashing lights to know exactly where they are! Wish I'd had them long ago.

















JK9® LED Spot


JK9®LED SPOT The latest accessory from Julius-K9®, the JK9®LED SPOT, which comes with a very practical mount, makes your dog visible even in the darkest environments. With its hook and loop fastened mount, you can attach the light to your dog




shop.julius-k9.com


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Magyarmum said:


> I haven't taken many photos recently because the weather's been so dank and dismal it hardly seemed worth the effort.
> 
> Grisha thankfully has stopped excavating the garden. After being bathed twice in 12 hours I think he decided digging holes maybe wasn't such a good idea. I've also been very industrious over the past few days, not digging holes but knitting Gwylim some winter woolies. I'm not sure though that he appreciates my efforts!
> 
> Having 1500sq metres of my land fenced off for the dogs is lovely except in winter and in the dark. Usually they come back in without being asked, but if they don't, it's so difficult to see where they are especially at 10pm and you're in your pyjamas and slippers searching for them. So pleased with myself at having solved the problem by investing in two Julius K9 Led Spot which attaches to their collar. They're brilliant, because now I just follow the flashing lights to know exactly where they are! Wish I'd had them long ago.
> View attachment 579538
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JK9® LED Spot
> 
> 
> JK9®LED SPOT The latest accessory from Julius-K9®, the JK9®LED SPOT, which comes with a very practical mount, makes your dog visible even in the darkest environments. With its hook and loop fastened mount, you can attach the light to your dog
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shop.julius-k9.com


I love the colours you used for his jumper, he looks very smart!


----------



## Magyarmum

DanWalkersmum said:


> I love the colours you used for his jumper, he looks very smart!


Thank you! I've just started another one. This time a bright orangey red colour. His old ones I'll donate to the local shelter.


----------



## Kaily

Seems to be giraffavirus going round @Soph x and @Beth78


----------



## Soph x

Finally happening!

Whilst re-doing the house, other half had the idea to knock through under the stairs where there was a cupboard and create a den for Goose under there. Been talking about it for a couple months, and finally starting it now kitchen is somewhat in place.

Other half is currently plasterboarding the inside where the old cupboard door used to be, then I’ll be getting in and putting paint primer on the walls, ready to paint it all tomorrow and Friday.
Opted for a baby pink paint (he wanted it a lil girly for her and I chose the shade) and will have light grey foam wall panels going up with gaps in between to show the pink. Foam panels to offer a bit of comfort and also help with soundproofing/absorption to prevent loud sounds (e.g. fireworks) echoing in there.

Going to create something to add as a toy box in there which will be easy for us to just chuck them in.

Will be putting a big bed in there for her too, and either fairy lights along the ceiling or a single warm spotlight that he’ll link up to work with the Google Home.

He’s already ordered her a wall mounted bowl holder too which will be just outside the den to hold her food bowl and a water bowl.

I’m debating ordering a little personalised “coat hanger” where I can hang her collar, lead, harness, halti and poo bag dispenser, however, she’s gets anxious when she sees them so likely won’t go ahead with that… although it’d look so cute!

Probably seems so sad, but am so excited to be doing this for her! Create her own little comfort den!


----------



## Boxer123

I think it’s a lovely idea @Soph x.

Look at him so happy…


----------



## Sarah H

Soph x said:


> Finally happening!
> 
> Whilst re-doing the house, other half had the idea to knock through under the stairs where there was a cupboard and create a den for Goose under there. Been talking about it for a couple months, and finally starting it now kitchen is somewhat in place.
> 
> Other half is currently plasterboarding the inside where the old cupboard door used to be, then I’ll be getting in and putting paint primer on the walls, ready to paint it all tomorrow and Friday.
> Opted for a baby pink paint (he wanted it a lil girly for her and I chose the shade) and will have light grey foam wall panels going up with gaps in between to show the pink. Foam panels to offer a bit of comfort and also help with soundproofing/absorption to prevent loud sounds (e.g. fireworks) echoing in there.
> 
> Going to create something to add as a toy box in there which will be easy for us to just chuck them in.
> 
> Will be putting a big bed in there for her too, and either fairy lights along the ceiling or a single warm spotlight that he’ll link up to work with the Google Home.
> 
> He’s already ordered her a wall mounted bowl holder too which will be just outside the den to hold her food bowl and a water bowl.
> 
> I’m debating ordering a little personalised “coat hanger” where I can hang her collar, lead, harness, halti and poo bag dispenser, however, she’s gets anxious when she sees them so likely won’t go ahead with that… although it’d look so cute!
> 
> Probably seems so sad, but am so excited to be doing this for her! Create her own little comfort den!


Awww sounds perfect! In my ideal home I'd have little hidey holes for all the dogs, with name plates above them and a cupboard next to them filled with their stuff.


----------



## Emlar

Soph x said:


> Finally happening!
> 
> Whilst re-doing the house, other half had the idea to knock through under the stairs where there was a cupboard and create a den for Goose under there. Been talking about it for a couple months, and finally starting it now kitchen is somewhat in place.
> 
> Other half is currently plasterboarding the inside where the old cupboard door used to be, then I’ll be getting in and putting paint primer on the walls, ready to paint it all tomorrow and Friday.
> Opted for a baby pink paint (he wanted it a lil girly for her and I chose the shade) and will have light grey foam wall panels going up with gaps in between to show the pink. Foam panels to offer a bit of comfort and also help with soundproofing/absorption to prevent loud sounds (e.g. fireworks) echoing in there.
> 
> Going to create something to add as a toy box in there which will be easy for us to just chuck them in.
> 
> Will be putting a big bed in there for her too, and either fairy lights along the ceiling or a single warm spotlight that he’ll link up to work with the Google Home.
> 
> He’s already ordered her a wall mounted bowl holder too which will be just outside the den to hold her food bowl and a water bowl.
> 
> I’m debating ordering a little personalised “coat hanger” where I can hang her collar, lead, harness, halti and poo bag dispenser, however, she’s gets anxious when she sees them so likely won’t go ahead with that… although it’d look so cute!
> 
> Probably seems so sad, but am so excited to be doing this for her! Create her own little comfort den!


Sounds lovely! I'd love to do this for Rufus but chances are he'd never use it 😅


----------



## Soph x

Boxer123 said:


> I think it’s a lovely idea @Soph x.


I was quite surprised when other half suggested knocking the cupboard through and turning it into a den for her. He’s never had a dog but has adjusted so well to Goose. Now he’s saying he wants to put a little seat bit in there for her too, as well as a bed, as she always likes to sit on the top of the sofa so she’d have her own little seating area too in her den.



Sarah H said:


> Awww sounds perfect! In my ideal home I'd have little hidey holes for all the dogs, with name plates above them and a cupboard next to them filled with their stuff.


Aww, name plates sound lovely! As part of the new kitchen there’s large cupboards around the side, like floor to ceiling, and one closest to the den has a drawer underneath. Both the cupboard and the drawer are full of Goose’s things haha! Didn’t realise just how much stuff I had for her until I was moving it all in there. Way too spoilt.



Emlar said:


> Sounds lovely! I'd love to do this for Rufus but chances are he'd never use it 😅


Hahaha so it’d be more of a decorative thing if you did it.
From pictures I’ve seen you post of him previously he looks like he’s got such a cheeky face. Seems like he’d be the type to lie on the floor directly in front of the den despite having a nice bed inside it 😂


----------



## Kaily

Alfie, feeling better ❤


----------



## Lurcherlad

Oh he does look much more perky! 👍🏻


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Great that he's on the mend


----------



## margy

Glad he's feeling better and looking well 😊


----------



## Arny

When my mum picked up Tilly's gabapentin last month it'd gone up more than 25% from the previous month so she expressed her surprise to the receptionist who said I'll see what 'he' (the owner) can do.
This month its £6 cheaper.
Oh the power!

We'll pay back his kindness by spending a load this month 😅


----------



## Kaily

Daisy and I are going to an agility class on Saturday. I'm hoping she will enjoy it. Only jumps and tunnels for now to see how she goes. Not sure my running will be up to much anyway


----------



## Emlar

Soph x said:


> Hahaha so it’d be more of a decorative thing if you did it.
> From pictures I’ve seen you post of him previously he looks like he’s got such a cheeky face. Seems like he’d be the type to lie on the floor directly in front of the den despite having a nice bed inside it 😂


100% this it what he would do. I bought him a duvet for his bed for the colder weather. He goes onto his bed, rucks the duvet around and then comes back onto the sofa to sleep 🤷🏼‍♀️🙈


----------



## Soph x

Emlar said:


> 100% this it what he would do. I bought him a duvet for his bed for the colder weather. He goes onto his bed, rucks the duvet around and then comes back onto the sofa to sleep 🤷🏼‍♀️🙈


Hahaha there’s no helping them sometimes!

Goose has a donut bed as she loves to burrow her head into it. She has *serious *temper tantrums though and always digs at the bed, throwing the pillow bit around, then she’ll go to lie on it and won’t stop fidgeting as she can’t get comfy. All her own fault 🤦🏻‍♀️


----------



## Magyarmum

I was so upset yesterday because my poor Grisha had another seizure. It's heartbreaking knowing there's nothing you can do to help them! It's the first one since September 23 so to be realistic it could be much worse.

I'm almost certain it was triggered by his visit to the groomer the day before. Usually he and Gwylim go to the groomer together but this time she could only take them one at a time. Gwylim's booked for next Tuesday.

Grisha bless him is a funny little soul. To the outside world he comes over as a confident, macho boy, but in reality he's very dependent on Gwylim and me for his feeling of security. Although he knows the groomer I think the stress of being on his own was a bit too much for him.

I got nothing done yesterday afternoon and evening because I was giving mummy cuddles to a rather upset little white Schnauzer 🤥


----------



## Boxer123

Magyarmum said:


> I was so upset yesterday because my poor Grisha had another seizure. It's heartbreaking knowing there's nothing you can do to help them! It's the first one since September 23 so to be realistic it could be much worse.
> 
> I'm almost certain it was triggered by his visit to the groomer the day before. Usually he and Gwylim go to the groomer together but this time she could only take them one at a time. Gwylim's booked for next Tuesday.
> 
> Grisha bless him is a funny little soul. To the outside world he comes over as a confident, macho boy, but in reality he's very dependent on Gwylim and me for his feeling of security. Although he knows the groomer I think the stress of being on his own was a bit too much for him.
> 
> I got nothing done yesterday afternoon and evening because I was giving mummy cuddles to a rather upset little white Schnauzer 🤥


Sorry to read this poor Grisha. Sending boxer healing vibes.


----------



## margy

Magyarmum said:


> I was so upset yesterday because my poor Grisha had another seizure. It's heartbreaking knowing there's nothing you can do to help them! It's the first one since September 23 so to be realistic it could be much worse.
> 
> I'm almost certain it was triggered by his visit to the groomer the day before. Usually he and Gwylim go to the groomer together but this time she could only take them one at a time. Gwylim's booked for next Tuesday.
> 
> Grisha bless him is a funny little soul. To the outside world he comes over as a confident, macho boy, but in reality he's very dependent on Gwylim and me for his feeling of security. Although he knows the groomer I think the stress of being on his own was a bit too much for him.
> 
> I got nothing done yesterday afternoon and evening because I was giving mummy cuddles to a rather upset little white Schnauzer 🤥


Ahh poor little man and not nice for you either x


----------



## Lurcherlad

Poor Grisha ☹

Can you stay with him next time?


----------



## Soph x

Poor Grisha, so sorry he’s had another seizure!

Really is terrifying to see them go through it. Best thing we can do for them is comfort them after as they’re so confused after a seizure, it’s heart breaking 💔 Has he been okay since?


----------



## Soph x

Just had some fireworks go off randomly and spooky Goose. Had the TV paused at the time as was concentrating so that wasn’t even a distraction for her.
I started playing music which helped a bit, but then I started singing to her and she calmed immediately! I definitely don’t have a voice for X Factor, but it just singing some Billie Eilish gets her to calm down I think it’s the least I can do! Especially when she looks so lovingly as she did


----------



## Boxer123

Soph x said:


> Just had some fireworks go off randomly and spooky Goose. Had the TV paused at the time as was concentrating so that wasn’t even a distraction for her.
> I started playing music which helped a bit, but then I started singing to her and she calmed immediately! I definitely don’t have a voice for X Factor, but it just singing some Billie Eilish gets her to calm down I think it’s the least I can do! Especially when she looks so lovingly as she did
> View attachment 579728


I sing to Loki a lot especially when he’s out being a bit worried. He seems to like it even though I sound like a bag of cats.


----------



## Kaily

So sorry to read that Grisha has been poorly again, how upsetting for you both. The dogs and I send our love.



Boxer123 said:


> I sing to Loki a lot especially when he’s out being a bit worried. He seems to like it even though I sound like a bag of cats.


When Alfie had to have his blood test last week she sang to him and made me join in too. I think he only let us do it to shut us up lol.

Daisy went to her first agility class yesterday. She got very excited while watching the other dogs and was mesmerised by it all. When it was her turn she was cautious going round every jump before actually jumping them (probably my fault as I have been teaching her to go round obstacles at the park to keep her busy). The tunnel was a no go so we left it but by the end of the class she went through it. Good fun.


----------



## Magyarmum

Boxer123 said:


> Sorry to read this poor Grisha. Sending boxer healing vibes.





margy said:


> Ahh poor little man and not nice for you either x





Lurcherlad said:


> Poor Grisha ☹
> 
> Can you stay with him next time?





Soph x said:


> Poor Grisha, so sorry he’s had another seizure!
> 
> Really is terrifying to see them go through it. Best thing we can do for them is comfort them after as they’re so confused after a seizure, it’s heart breaking 💔 Has he been okay since?


Thank you for all the kind thoughts. Grisha's fine now and back to his old tricks. Luckily the seizure only lasts two or three minutes and I noticed this last one although it was slightly longer than the two previous ones, wasn't nearly as severe. Both the vet and I were reluctant to put him on medication so he's given CBD oil and Dimethyglycine with B12, plus Salmon oil instead which he's been taking since just after the second seizure.. 

As I mentioned I think the seizure was most likely triggered by his trip to the groomer. It's the very first time he's been on his own. Usually both he and Gwylim are booked in together. I'll make sure in future they go together as I'm confident Grisha will be fine if Gwylim is with him. I think the pair of them are joined at the hips! 

My little rascal all nice and clean for once!


----------



## Soph x

Lazy morning in the Goose household.


----------



## Beth78

We ended up walking behind 8 greyhounds earlier, Whisp got abit exited a couple of times and let out a few barks but generally she was pretty calm.
She's spending Sunday dreaming of happy walks.


----------



## Lurcherlad

On one of the New Year’s Day greyhound walks I think we totalled around 128 (if memory serves) … with a few other sighthounds, lurchers and longdogs thrown in 🙂


----------



## Boxer123

We visited the big field and woodland again this morning it’s so amazing. I’ve put some vids on our instagram.


----------



## catz4m8z

Magyarmum said:


> Grisha's fine now and back to his old tricks.


Glad to hear he's back to his old self!  


Just ordered 2 new beds for Hannah. Normally night time she either sleeps on the sofa (opposite my bed) or in a cat den underneath the table next to my bed. But its getting colder and I have no heating so Im worried she might get chilly (not worried about Alf and Heidi as they get under the covers with me!
Ive order her a furry blanket with bolster to make the sofa more comfy and a new den which is for dogs so abit bigger then her teeny cat one, I tried to find one that would be big enough for a mini daxie but not so big it isnt cosy anymore.
Hopefully she should be warm enough in the den, esp if I put a blanket over it (its what I do after all....sit in bed with my tablet and a sheet over my head to create a pocket of warm air!!LOL).😁


----------



## margy

I think Zak has an old injury and maybe that's why he was retired. He has a lump on his left wrist. I let him in the garden last night and he held it up whimpering. Then walked ok. We have a vet's appointment on Tuesday to get him wheighed. I'm going to ask about it as if it's troubling him he might not be able to run in a fenced field. He lets me touch it ok and hasn't limped anymore. I've decided I'm not going to insure him and going to set up an ISA instead as I'm sure they'll say any problems will be pre existing conditions.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Jack had a sore knuckle on one front leg when I got him. He didn’t like it being flexed too much and if he ran hard or did crazy zoomies it would swell and he would be uneven.

The vet said he had had an injury at some time (probably why he was dumped) and would probably get a bit of arthritis when older … he did.

Controlling his speed (most of the time … zoomies notwithstanding 😉) helped it to settle and he was good for several years, by which time he wasn’t so active anyway.


----------



## margy

Lurcherlad said:


> Jack had a sore knuckle on one front leg when I got him. He didn’t like it being flexed too much and if he ran hard or did crazy zoomies it would swell and he would be uneven.
> 
> The vet said he had had an injury at some time (probably why he was dumped) and would probably get a bit of arthritis when older … he did.
> 
> Controlling his speed (most of the time … zoomies notwithstanding 😉) helped it to settle and he was good for several years, by which time he wasn’t so active anyway.


Thanks I think that's going to be the case with Zak. I really hope he can get to run in a fenced field. When he's asleep his legs are going and he pants as if he's racing. But I don't want to risk him injuring himself. The trust didn't say he had any injuries so will see what our vet says


----------



## Lurcherlad

Once Jack’s leg had settled, he could still run and would only occasionally over do it.

Jack’s dreams were epic!

He would run like crazy, squeak, do little barks and whimpers. I expected him to wake up exhausted! 😁

He would even growl in his dream occasionally … something he never did when awake ☺


----------



## Kaily

I hope the vet is able to diminish your worries about Zak's bump @margy. The lameness on that leg last week may have been a coincidence. He could of picked up a thorn in the garden or similar if it was a one off. Fingers crossed.


----------



## rottiemum

Ever had a day where you think maybe there's been a glitch in the matrix? Lol
Usually on our lunchtime walk we don't see many people or dogs, and if we do it's ones we know/expect to see.
Last Tuesday we went out and immediately there were 4 random dogs, then as we went on various people out walking, a couple of cyclists, more random dogs...Lol
I came back in and had to verify with OH that it was indeed Tuesday and not the weekend.


And...we've been hearing for a few weeks that there's a new rottie puppy on the estate.
Finally met him this morning. Sooooo freakin cute! Chase was a bit standoffish as he normally is with puppies, but the wee one was not jumping on him or being yappy, so better behaved than a lot of the puppies we meet. Lol


----------



## SbanR




----------



## Kaily

It's raining, we don't want to go out. Please don't make us.


----------



## margy

First visit to our vets today and Zak was a star. A few dogs in the waiting room but no barkers so he was at ease with them. The vet is pleased with him. He has had an injury to his leg, she said it may have got knocked while he was racing it didn't flex back as well as the other one but nothing to worry about. She said he can go off lead in a secure field and if it does ever bother him I can give him half a paracetamol. His teeth are good for a greyhound.I told her I brush them every day, he enjoys it so much he stands waiting when he sees his toothbrush! Hopefully his good health will continue. I can't tuck him under my arm if ever he needs to be rushed to the vets like I could with the girls.


----------



## Arny

Well it’s been a whirlwind week.
At Tilly’s booster appointment last week the vet found a mass. Had it tested as we wanted to avoid surgery if at all possible.
Results came back Monday as cancer so she had surgery to remove the mammary gland and lymph node yesterday.
She’s come through it so much better than her entropion surgery. Although apparently still had diarrhoea when coming round but at least they were prepared for it this time.


----------



## Magyarmum

Arny said:


> Well it’s been a whirlwind week.
> At Tilly’s booster appointment last week the vet found a mass. Had it tested as we wanted to avoid surgery if at all possible.
> Results came back Monday as cancer so she had surgery to remove the mammary gland and lymph node yesterday.
> She’s come through it so much better than her entropion surgery. Although apparently still had diarrhoea when coming round but at least they were prepared for it this time.
> View attachment 579905



Oh bless her! Please give my favourite girl a big kiss from me. The Schnauzer boys hope Tilly feels better soon. 💖


----------



## Boxer123

Arny said:


> Well it’s been a whirlwind week.
> At Tilly’s booster appointment last week the vet found a mass. Had it tested as we wanted to avoid surgery if at all possible.
> Results came back Monday as cancer so she had surgery to remove the mammary gland and lymph node yesterday.
> She’s come through it so much better than her entropion surgery. Although apparently still had diarrhoea when coming round but at least they were prepared for it this time.
> View attachment 579905


I hope she feels better soon.


----------



## Rosie64

Hugs and licks to Tilly from me and Shadow , hope she feels better very soon xx


----------



## Kaily

Oh poor Tilly. Get well soon.


----------



## Arny

Magyarmum said:


> Oh bless her! Please give my favourite girl a big kiss from me. The Schnauzer boys hope Tilly feels better soon. 💖





Boxer123 said:


> I hope she feels better soon.





Rosie64 said:


> Hugs and licks to Tilly from me and Shadow , hope she feels better very soon xx





Kaily said:


> Oh poor Tilly. Get well soon.


Thank you everyone. She’s doing so much better than I expected.


----------



## Lurcherlad

@Arny Poor Tilly ☹

Hope she heals well and is back to full strength very soon.

A hug for you - it must have been a shock x


----------



## Sarah H

Arny said:


> Well it’s been a whirlwind week.
> At Tilly’s booster appointment last week the vet found a mass. Had it tested as we wanted to avoid surgery if at all possible.
> Results came back Monday as cancer so she had surgery to remove the mammary gland and lymph node yesterday.
> She’s come through it so much better than her entropion surgery. Although apparently still had diarrhoea when coming round but at least they were prepared for it this time.
> View attachment 579905


Aww poor Tilly. I'm sure she'll feel better in no time.


----------



## margy

Bless her hope she keeps improving and is well soon.


----------



## Arny

Lurcherlad said:


> @Arny Poor Tilly ☹
> 
> Hope she heals well and is back to full strength very soon.
> 
> A hug for you - it must have been a shock x


Thank you. Yes I can sleep again now!


Sarah H said:


> Aww poor Tilly. I'm sure she'll feel better in no time.





margy said:


> Bless her hope she keeps improving and is well soon.


Thank you.
Been on two short walks and she doesn't seem too painful.


----------



## LinznMilly

Arny said:


> Well it’s been a whirlwind week.
> At Tilly’s booster appointment last week the vet found a mass. Had it tested as we wanted to avoid surgery if at all possible.
> Results came back Monday as cancer so she had surgery to remove the mammary gland and lymph node yesterday.
> She’s come through it so much better than her entropion surgery. Although apparently still had diarrhoea when coming round but at least they were prepared for it this time.
> View attachment 579905


Bless her. I’m glad to hear she’s doing so well, and sending her speedy healing vibes. 🥰

_Milly_ Got a bed today, because she needed one after her previous one developed a hole big enough for a certain chihuahua (who shall remain nameless) to crawl inside.

There’s only one problem. Can you guess what it is?









The problem lasted until last walkies and bedtime treats, when I managed to fix the problem;









By this;









(Despite it all, and the look on her face in that bottom picture, Mill was invited up on to the bed. But she knows what a fidget I am, when I lie down and try to get comfy, and clearly chose to test out her new, recently-vacated-byher-sister, bed).

No doubt the “problem” will reappear first thing tomorrow morning. 🙄 😁

Good job I love them.


----------



## Magyarmum

As we woke up to a cold and drizzly day, I decided it would be a good time to drive to the hypermarket, to go to the hairdressers, do some shopping and take the boys for a walk in the field next to the car park.

Hair and shopping done, opened the back car door, found their leads and in my jolliest voice asked "Walkies anyone"? 

Honestly, if looks could kill! No way were either of them going to leave their nice warm car for a walk outside in the cold. After giving me a look of total disgust they both went back to sleep!


----------



## Emlar

Had a vet visit for Rufus yesterday, about his anxieties, stress and help with the fact he is bitten a couple of times in the last 6 months ish. Had a long chat with the vet, and she met him a few times before, and she recommended some medication for him. I was asking about a behaviourist, but as there isn't a specific trigger really, and generally his behaviour is very good, she felt that medication would be a more helpful route. Fingers crossed it helps him just chill out a little and not get quite so stressed, poor thing!


----------



## Happy Paws2

Oh bless him, hope the medication will help him with his anxiety and stress problems.


----------



## Soph x

Emlar said:


> Had a vet visit for Rufus yesterday, about his anxieties, stress and help with the fact he is bitten a couple of times in the last 6 months ish. Had a long chat with the vet, and she met him a few times before, and she recommended some medication for him. I was asking about a behaviourist, but as there isn't a specific trigger really, and generally his behaviour is very good, she felt that medication would be a more helpful route. Fingers crossed it helps him just chill out a little and not get quite so stressed, poor thing!
> 
> View attachment 580008


Awww poor baby, hopefully the medication works!🤞🏼


----------



## Boxer123

Trying to paint the spare room with boxers in situ. Guess who has paint on his butt.


----------



## Boxer123

Loki sleeps like people.


----------



## Beth78

It's blanket weather.


----------



## Arny

Tilly can go on ‘longer’ walks.
Did half an hour and she’s shattered.









And her being silly.


----------



## O2.0

Emlar said:


> Had a vet visit for Rufus yesterday, about his anxieties, stress and help with the fact he is bitten a couple of times in the last 6 months ish. Had a long chat with the vet, and she met him a few times before, and she recommended some medication for him. I was asking about a behaviourist, but as there isn't a specific trigger really, and generally his behaviour is very good, she felt that medication would be a more helpful route. Fingers crossed it helps him just chill out a little and not get quite so stressed, poor thing!


Aw poor boy!
I guess I missed he had anxieties  
I'm not against medication, and it may be a good help for Rufus, but I still think a behaviorist is a good idea, even without specific triggers, a good in-home evaluation from a professional can give you a lot of insight.


----------



## Emlar

O2.0 said:


> Aw poor boy!
> I guess I missed he had anxieties
> I'm not against medication, and it may be a good help for Rufus, but I still think a behaviorist is a good idea, even without specific triggers, a good in-home evaluation from a professional can give you a lot of insight.


I don't think I've mentioned it much here. And it's a funny one because in some ways he is very confident. But he gets himself in a bit of a tizz sometimes and stresses out. Like...he's always trying to figure out what is going to happen next, and gets himself stressed out by doing that, if that makes sense?! We do a lot with him to help, but we've always said he almost just needs something to take the edge off. Definitely not discounting a behaviourist as well if we think we need that as well. Will let him settle into the meds and see I think! Obviously continuing to do all the bits and training we already do 😊


----------



## O2.0

Emlar said:


> Like...he's always trying to figure out what is going to happen next, and gets himself stressed out by doing that, if that makes sense?!


Yes, that makes sense and is actually not that uncommon with some of the higher strung herding types, BC's, Aussies, Koolies... Someone with experience with this type of dog could probably be very valuable for you guys.


----------



## Linda Weasel

@Emlar . I haven’t read back over all the posts, but Rufus sounds a lot like Tod, with his anxieties and particularly the need to know what happens next and not totally trusting if it’ll be good or not.

Indoors we have lots of words and signs. For example, if I’m going to the kitchen to make a cuppa, then I tell him I’m going to get tea, and he knows he doesn’t have to jump up and follow me to see what’s going to happen. I use the same words every time. I even tell him when I’m going to the loo!

We do the same familiar walks as much as possible and there’s a big difference between him mooching about on the usual walk, and on alert, scanning the horizon on less familiar or new ones.
We have exactly the same routines if there’s another dog nearby (walk at heel on the far side of me from that dog, until we’re at a distance, then treat/ play and get on), and for dogs who come over to us.

If this all sounds a bit constrained, it’s not. It just means that in unfamiliar situations there are familiar things/words to recognise. Hope that makes sense….


----------



## Emlar

Linda Weasel said:


> @Emlar . I haven’t read back over all the posts, but Rufus sounds a lot like Tod, with his anxieties and particularly the need to know what happens next and not totally trusting if it’ll be good or not.
> 
> Indoors we have lots of words and signs. For example, if I’m going to the kitchen to make a cuppa, then I tell him I’m going to get tea, and he knows he doesn’t have to jump up and follow me to see what’s going to happen. I use the same words every time. I even tell him when I’m going to the loo!
> 
> We do the same familiar walks as much as possible and there’s a big difference between him mooching about on the usual walk, and on alert, scanning the horizon on less familiar or new ones.
> We have exactly the same routines if there’s another dog nearby (walk at heel on the far side of me from that dog, until we’re at a distance, then treat/ play and get on), and for dogs who come over to us.
> 
> If this all sounds a bit constrained, it’s not. It just means that in unfamiliar situations there are familiar things/words to recognise. Hope that makes sense….


Makes perfect sense. Sounds a lot like us! Rufus definitely doesn't trust if things are good or not. 

We do mainly familiar walks as well, and try our best not to let unfamiliar people or dogs come over to him too much. Although he isn't usually too bothered by this unless they're bigger than him and get in his face.


----------



## Emlar

O2.0 said:


> Yes, that makes sense and is actually not that uncommon with some of the higher strung herding types, BC's, Aussies, Koolies... Someone with experience with this type of dog could probably be very valuable for you guys.


Yes, our vet said the same. She has BCs also. Too clever for their own good! And he also has the spaniel in him which, I think, adds a little manicness to his anxieties 😅

The behaviourist we were going to ask about has herding breeds, and has met Rufus before when we tried out agility classes, so I think he would be really helpful if we need.


----------



## Boxer123

Xmas is coming once I find the big tree stand.


----------



## margy

Looks cosy, first Christmas in your own house🤗


----------



## Magyarmum

We had our first snow of the season Saturday evening. This morning -1C and no one was keen on going out in the cold! The sun did come out a little later and Grisha found himself a sunny spot on my bed.


----------



## margy

Zak was a bit of a handful today on his walk. He spied a cat and because it was staring at him he wanted to chase. He's seen cats before crossing roads or on the other side of a road and been fine. The same with dogs if they take no notice of him he's fine, but if they dare to look at him he's not happy. When he's with Slick he doesn't bother as Slick is very laid back. I just wonder if he doesn't know how to react and is a bit worried by them. I try to reasure him. Something positive is I'm teaching him to leave it and he's finally getting the message after stealing a lump of frozen beef OH had absentmindedly left on the bench while sorting the freezer. He wouldn't give it up and growled at hubby when he tried to get it. I threw slices of ham and he took those while hubby grabbed the beef 🤣 .Today I offered pieces of chicken on my palm, I said leave and he did. I want to teach stay next as he is so nosy he has to be in the midst of anything your doing. He comes when called and knows his name so catches on quick something I read greys often don't as only do whatever is in it for them. He is a love 😍


----------



## Kaily

Daisy just keeps staring at me tonight


----------



## margy

Aww does she want something?


----------



## Kaily

margy said:


> Aww does she want something?


She is tired and wants us to go to bed. If I say the words night nights she gets really excited, she loves bedtime.


----------



## Dimwit

Emlar said:


> Had a vet visit for Rufus yesterday, about his anxieties, stress and help with the fact he is bitten a couple of times in the last 6 months ish. Had a long chat with the vet, and she met him a few times before, and she recommended some medication for him. I was asking about a behaviourist, but as there isn't a specific trigger really, and generally his behaviour is very good, she felt that medication would be a more helpful route. Fingers crossed it helps him just chill out a little and not get quite so stressed, poor thing!


What medication is he on? My old boy was on several meds for stress/anxiety (on the advice of a behaviourist and after discussion with my vets). He still had lots of issues, but the meds brought him down to a lever where we could work with him.


----------



## Emlar

Dimwit said:


> What medication is he on? My old boy was on several meds for stress/anxiety (on the advice of a behaviourist and after discussion with my vets). He still had lots of issues, but the meds brought him down to a lever where we could work with him.


He's started on Fluoxetine. We're still only in week one so not expecting anything yet.
Yes, that's exactly what we're hoping for. I'm not thinking it will solve all our issues, but just help him a little so he can be more responsive to the things we do to help his stress, etc 😊


----------



## Magyarmum

I've just had one of those heart stopping moments you have nightmares about!

I heard a tractor outside and opened the front door not realising it was Joska emptying the septic tank. Being nosey the boys rushed over to see what he was doing! 

OMG for a second I was certain one or both wouldn't stop and fall into the tank which is about 8 feet deep! It's something I'm almost OCD about and I'm constantly checking that the lid on the tank is super secure. 

And the front gate was wide open as well, something the boys hadn't noticed. Minor by comparison.

I ran out and told then both "inside", which thank heavens, they did immediately bless them! Could have hugged them both for being SUCH good boys!


----------



## Boxer123

Loki has had a stressful day.


----------



## margy

Breakthrough, Zak has started going to the back door when he needs to be busy 😊


----------



## Magyarmum

No wonder it takes me so long to do anything with two saboteurs in the house! 

I intended to pop into town to get petrol and do a bit of shopping, but changed my mind after seeing a CERTAIN Schnauzer smothered in mud from digging holes in the garden! No way is he being allowed in my car!


----------



## Beth78

I said the word Dinner just now in conversation and this is the look I got 








She's a girl who loves her food.


----------



## Teddy-dog

Beth78 said:


> I said the word Dinner just now in conversation and this is the look I got
> View attachment 580220
> 
> She's a girl who loves her food.


Haha that face! Teddy knows what ‘hungry’ means (we always ask him if he’s hungry before his dinner) so we have to be careful saying that as he gets super excited


----------



## Teddy-dog

So a couple of months ago my parents whippet passed away. The house had been really quiet without her so after about a week they decided to get a pup!

they went to collect him last weekend. It turned out one of the other potential homes had dropped out. So my parents made the crazy decision to bring two home


The long story is, the pup they had reserved, when they went to pick him up, seemed shy and reserved and wouldn’t go to my dad (I know that’s nothing to worry about but my dad was worried he’d be too shy) and the other puppy left was very confident. my dad wanted to switch, my mum didn’t as they’d reserved the blue so...

They know about littermate syndrome, they know it’s hard work (especially after this week!) and know they need to do separate things.

I know not everyone here is for two pups at once but it’s done now and they are super cute so thought I’d share some photos!! Basil has been absolutely brilliant with them and plays with them and cuddles with them. He was so quiet without Bonnie and he seems to be really enjoying the company.


----------



## Beth78

Teddy-dog said:


> So a couple of months ago my parents whippet passed away. The house had been really quiet without her so after about a week they decided to get a pup!
> 
> they went to collect him last weekend. It turned out one of the other potential homes had dropped out. So my parents made the crazy decision to bring two home
> 
> 
> The long story is, the pup they had reserved, when they went to pick him up, seemed shy and reserved and wouldn’t go to my dad (I know that’s nothing to worry about but my dad was worried he’d be too shy) and the other puppy left was very confident. my dad wanted to switch, my mum didn’t as they’d reserved the blue so...
> 
> They know about littermate syndrome, they know it’s hard work (especially after this week!) and know they need to do separate things.
> 
> I know not everyone here is for two pups at once but it’s done now and they are super cute so thought I’d share some photos!! Basil has been absolutely brilliant with them and plays with them and cuddles with them. He was so quiet without Bonnie and he seems to be really enjoying the company.
> 
> View attachment 580224
> 
> View attachment 580225
> 
> View attachment 580223
> 
> View attachment 580222
> View attachment 580226


Oh my goodness they are gorgeous !


----------



## Boxer123

Teddy-dog said:


> So a couple of months ago my parents whippet passed away. The house had been really quiet without her so after about a week they decided to get a pup!
> 
> they went to collect him last weekend. It turned out one of the other potential homes had dropped out. So my parents made the crazy decision to bring two home
> 
> 
> The long story is, the pup they had reserved, when they went to pick him up, seemed shy and reserved and wouldn’t go to my dad (I know that’s nothing to worry about but my dad was worried he’d be too shy) and the other puppy left was very confident. my dad wanted to switch, my mum didn’t as they’d reserved the blue so...
> 
> They know about littermate syndrome, they know it’s hard work (especially after this week!) and know they need to do separate things.
> 
> I know not everyone here is for two pups at once but it’s done now and they are super cute so thought I’d share some photos!! Basil has been absolutely brilliant with them and plays with them and cuddles with them. He was so quiet without Bonnie and he seems to be really enjoying the company.
> 
> View attachment 580224
> 
> View attachment 580225
> 
> View attachment 580223
> 
> View attachment 580222
> View attachment 580226


Thats to much cute in one post ! I love a baby whippet.


----------



## Boxer123

I will never have enough of these chops.


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Teddy-dog said:


> So a couple of months ago my parents whippet passed away. The house had been really quiet without her so after about a week they decided to get a pup!
> 
> they went to collect him last weekend. It turned out one of the other potential homes had dropped out. So my parents made the crazy decision to bring two home
> 
> 
> The long story is, the pup they had reserved, when they went to pick him up, seemed shy and reserved and wouldn’t go to my dad (I know that’s nothing to worry about but my dad was worried he’d be too shy) and the other puppy left was very confident. my dad wanted to switch, my mum didn’t as they’d reserved the blue so...
> 
> They know about littermate syndrome, they know it’s hard work (especially after this week!) and know they need to do separate things.
> 
> I know not everyone here is for two pups at once but it’s done now and they are super cute so thought I’d share some photos!! Basil has been absolutely brilliant with them and plays with them and cuddles with them. He was so quiet without Bonnie and he seems to be really enjoying the company.
> 
> View attachment 580224
> 
> View attachment 580225
> 
> View attachment 580223
> 
> View attachment 580222
> View attachment 580226


Gorgeous pups, nice to see Basil helping them to settle in too.


----------



## Magyarmum

Seen in a local Hungarian village 😀


----------



## catz4m8z

awww, those baby whippies? too cute. 😁 (and TBF sighthounds usually seem like one of those breeds that does well in a gang!).


Just wondering today why in my main room I have 6 dog beds and yet only 3 dogs?
its a mystery....


----------



## Teddy-dog

Beth78 said:


> Oh my goodness they are gorgeous !





Boxer123 said:


> Thats to much cute in one post ! I love a baby whippet.





DanWalkersmum said:


> Gorgeous pups, nice to see Basil helping them to settle in too.


Basil is such a good boy. I knew he would be he has a lovely temperament! Teddy hasn’t met them yet which will be interesting I think!



catz4m8z said:


> awww, those baby whippies? too cute. 😁 (and TBF sighthounds usually seem like one of those breeds that does well in a gang!).
> 
> 
> Just wondering today why in my main room I have 6 dog beds and yet only 3 dogs?
> its a mystery....


They are super adorable. Yes, baby whippets! They do like their own kind I think haha 

You have to have more dog beds than dogs in case one wants to lie somewhere else and there’s


----------



## Soph x

Played ball on the field today and it was very boggy from all the rain we’ve had recently. So was bathtime for Goose when we got back, now it’s time to keep wrapped up under a blanket and warm her back up. Don’t think she minds too much about this bit!


----------



## Soph x

So my partner finished off Goose’s den today and we said we’d get her a new bed to go in it, fully pamper her. I went out on a food shop earlier and he asked me to have a look out for dog beds. What he doesn’t know is I made a stop at pets at home as I’d already seen a bed I wanted for her… £55 later she has a brand new bed 🤫

She loves the den. He built her a large toy box in there too.

So inside she has pink walls with grey foam panels to help prevent any echoing, raised floor to stop the cold from the concrete below as it used to be a cupboard under the stairs, XL bed, large toy box and a mini spotlight.

Outside he’s put stick on panels to make it look like white brick, ordered her a personalised door sign to say “Goose’s House”, a little light above the door sign so it really does look like the outside of a house, and a wall mounted dog bowl holder. I’ve ordered her a little half moon door mat too which should be coming next week.


----------



## Kaily

Soph x said:


> So my partner finished off Goose’s den today and we said we’d get her a new bed to go in it, fully pamper her. I went out on a food shop earlier and he asked me to have a look out for dog beds. What he doesn’t know is I made a stop at pets at home as I’d already seen a bed I wanted for her… £55 later she has a brand new bed 🤫
> 
> She loves the den. He built her a large toy box in there too.
> 
> So inside she has pink walls with grey foam panels to help prevent any echoing, raised floor to stop the cold from the concrete below as it used to be a cupboard under the stairs, XL bed, large toy box and a mini spotlight.
> 
> Outside he’s put stick on panels to make it look like white brick, ordered her a personalised door sign to say “Goose’s House”, a little light above the door sign so it really does look like the outside of a house, and a wall mounted dog bowl holder. I’ve ordered her a little half moon door mat too which should be coming next week.
> 
> View attachment 580281
> View attachment 580283
> View attachment 580282
> View attachment 580284


It looks so cosy. Beautiful


----------



## Boxer123

Soph x said:


> So my partner finished off Goose’s den today and we said we’d get her a new bed to go in it, fully pamper her. I went out on a food shop earlier and he asked me to have a look out for dog beds. What he doesn’t know is I made a stop at pets at home as I’d already seen a bed I wanted for her… £55 later she has a brand new bed 🤫
> 
> She loves the den. He built her a large toy box in there too.
> 
> So inside she has pink walls with grey foam panels to help prevent any echoing, raised floor to stop the cold from the concrete below as it used to be a cupboard under the stairs, XL bed, large toy box and a mini spotlight.
> 
> Outside he’s put stick on panels to make it look like white brick, ordered her a personalised door sign to say “Goose’s House”, a little light above the door sign so it really does look like the outside of a house, and a wall mounted dog bowl holder. I’ve ordered her a little half moon door mat too which should be coming next week.
> 
> View attachment 580281
> View attachment 580283
> View attachment 580282
> View attachment 580284


Love it! Can I move in ?


----------



## Sarah H

Boxer123 said:


> Love it! Can I move in ?


I was thinking the same


----------



## Soph x

Kaily said:


> It looks so cosy. Beautiful


I’m obsessed with it. Can’t believe how well it turned out! Goose seems to love it so far



Boxer123 said:


> Love it! Can I move in ?





Sarah H said:


> I was thinking the same


She does have direct view of the TV through her door, so you’re more than welcome to if you can fight Goose for the bed space


----------



## margy

Soph x said:


> I’m obsessed with it. Can’t believe how well it turned out! Goose seems to love it so far
> 
> 
> 
> She does have direct view of the TV through her door, so you’re more than welcome to if you can fight Goose for the bed space


Oh wow looks super.
On another note think we may get banned from pet HQ  as Zak barked loudly at a Bedlington terrier mind you it barked first .He gave them all a scare I explained big dogs have loud barks!!!


----------



## Emlar

Soph x said:


> So my partner finished off Goose’s den today and we said we’d get her a new bed to go in it, fully pamper her. I went out on a food shop earlier and he asked me to have a look out for dog beds. What he doesn’t know is I made a stop at pets at home as I’d already seen a bed I wanted for her… £55 later she has a brand new bed 🤫
> 
> She loves the den. He built her a large toy box in there too.
> 
> So inside she has pink walls with grey foam panels to help prevent any echoing, raised floor to stop the cold from the concrete below as it used to be a cupboard under the stairs, XL bed, large toy box and a mini spotlight.
> 
> Outside he’s put stick on panels to make it look like white brick, ordered her a personalised door sign to say “Goose’s House”, a little light above the door sign so it really does look like the outside of a house, and a wall mounted dog bowl holder. I’ve ordered her a little half moon door mat too which should be coming next week.
> 
> View attachment 580281
> View attachment 580283
> View attachment 580282
> View attachment 580284


Wow! Looks amazing! Lucky Goose 😊


----------



## Teddy-dog

Yesterday our agility trainer ran a kind of ‘have a go’ day. The thinking behind it was to try and emulate a show day but without it being a show, for dogs not quite up to competition standard yet. Ted still isn’t doing weaves so we went to the steeplechase date and he did fab. Ok, we’re not polished and I make mistakes which throws him off but this is the most obstacles he’s ever done in a row. There were two different courses and you go 2 goes on each. You could choose to train them in bits or run it as if it was a comp. We did train on the first go and then run on the second. He was quite enthusiastic which was great for him in a completely new place and new environment! We very nearly got a clear, the first go I messed up the end so he came back to me the wrong way over a jump and the second course he go distracted by a sniff! But the second course he did both halves really well, if he’d mashed them together it would’ve been great!

I’m not really bothered if we don’t end up ever competing. But this was fun and it was great to have a go at a full course and see what we both know without help as we’ve never done anything like this before! He was really good waiting in the van for his turn each time, and we were there about 4 hours in total and he tried his best, he also waited by the entrance around the other dogs really well too.

Also, not in a bad way to the other people there, but it was nice that not everyone was perfect and we were all supporting each other when the dogs went a bit wrong (or we did!)

we didn’t get videos of our full runs but here are a couple of the bits we did


----------



## Teddy-dog

We took Ted to meet the puppies on Monday. He was scared of them! He’s not really had much interaction with puppies (apart from my Nans and he kept his distance from her but she was a sick pup). He’s been introduced to some of the pups I look after at about 6 months and been fine but it seems, these being so young, it’s confusing for him!

He wasn’t terrified, just not comfortable. He stayed in the room with them (had the option to leave at any time) but would stay on ‘his’ side of the room and the pups on the other. The puppies left him alone as they were sleepy and he just sniffed the air in their direction a lot. He did climb up on the sofa with us and go to sleep after a little while so they were all snoozing in the room together (on separate sofas).

We normally spend Christmas Day at my parents so will need to take him round a few times before then so he gets used to them! I’m sure as they get older he’ll be ok as he’s never had a problem with any dog I’ve introduced him to. He just seemed to look at them like ‘what the hell are they???!’
They can go out walking soon so I’m thinking we’ll go out for a short walk with them too at some point. We obviously won’t put any pressure on him to interact with them or let them bother him while he’s not comfortable.

It is odd though. Whenever we’ve taken on puppies in the family the current family dog has always been fine and never had one scared of them before, bless him. He is a sensitive soul


----------



## Boxer123

Teddy-dog said:


> We took Ted to meet the puppies on Monday. He was scared of them! He’s not really had much interaction with puppies (apart from my Nans and he kept his distance from her but she was a sick pup). He’s been introduced to some of the pups I look after at about 6 months and been fine but it seems, these being so young, it’s confusing for him!
> 
> He wasn’t terrified, just not comfortable. He stayed in the room with them (had the option to leave at any time) but would stay on ‘his’ side of the room and the pups on the other. The puppies left him alone as they were sleepy and he just sniffed the air in their direction a lot. He did climb up on the sofa with us and go to sleep after a little while so they were all snoozing in the room together (on separate sofas).
> 
> We normally spend Christmas Day at my parents so will need to take him round a few times before then so he gets used to them! I’m sure as they get older he’ll be ok as he’s never had a problem with any dog I’ve introduced him to. He just seemed to look at them like ‘what the hell are they???!’
> They can go out walking soon so I’m thinking we’ll go out for a short walk with them too at some point. We obviously won’t put any pressure on him to interact with them or let them bother him while he’s not comfortable.
> 
> It is odd though. Whenever we’ve taken on puppies in the family the current family dog has always been fine and never had one scared of them before, bless him. He is a sensitive soul


Poor Ted puppies are a bit scary I suppose. Loki isn’t keen especially when they are bouncy,


----------



## Teddy-dog

Boxer123 said:


> Poor Ted puppies are a bit scary I suppose. Loki isn’t keen especially when they are bouncy,


I think he thinks they smell different as he was sniffing the air for ages and sniffing their blankets.
Haha he hasn’t met them bouncy yet! We took him in the evening so they were sleepy for a first meeting


----------



## Kaily

Alfie absolutely hates puppies, scary little monsters with needle teeth. There would be no air sniffing just straight in for the kill, little thug.

Well done Ted, calmly does it.


----------



## Kaily

Asleep with his ball, butter wouldn't melt ...


----------



## margy

Our first visit to a secure field this morning it's at a canine training centre although round the back and no training sessions going on while we were there. A 6ft fence all around. He wasn't quite sure what to do  I ran in front to get him going, then whoosh he was off. He's just so powerful and fast! Then 10 mins in a woman appeared in the adjoining field with 3 dogs, Zak looked at them and was ok untill she lobbed a ball and her dogs chased it barking. That was it for Zak, he ran to the fence barking his big loud bark. She was screeching at the dog that ran to the fence to have a go at Zak. I don't know if that open field is the centre's or a farmers as there was a path and a tractor in it. She walked of to the front of the building but I thought to myself, secure field, dog in it with a muzzle on surely she'd have an idea he would have a go if her dogs were barking and running around.😏
So 10 mins after that we came home, he'd had a run and a zoom, it was cold and misty and he started crying. Bless him. He was a good boy in the car park as could hear dogs barking. We'll go again when the weather gets a bit better and I'll ring to find out the quiet times instead of just booking online. I'm still not sure on the best way to transport him in the car. He was on the back seat harnessed with a belt but it got tangled everytime he turned around and he was standing he wouldn't lie down. I'm thinking of putting him in the boot but I'm not sure a big cage would fit though.


----------



## Kaily

Glad Zak got a good run before ball woman and her lack of common sense .


----------



## Soph x

margy said:


> I'm still not sure on the best way to transport him in the car. He was on the back seat harnessed with a belt but it got tangled everytime he turned around and he was standing he wouldn't lie down. I'm thinking of putting him in the boot but I'm not sure a big cage would fit though.


To clip him in do you use one of those harness clips that goes into the seat belt clip itself? As you can get ones which go around the headrest instead so are higher up.
Goose did the same where she’d always get tangled, but now I’ve got the headrest ones she’s never managed to get (touch wood). She just puts her head underneath it instead.

The ones I’ve got are https://amzn.eu/d/doILNLS
They’ve got a lock on the clip that goes round the headrest to stop it from being able to come apart on accident. Flexi so it’s not a harsh pull on the dog if you have to slam on. Also adjustable on the length so can give them as much/little room to walk in the car as you want.


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Soph x said:


> To clip him in do you use one of those harness clips that goes into the seat belt clip itself? As you can get ones which go around the headrest instead so are higher up.
> Goose did the same where she’d always get tangled, but now I’ve got the headrest ones she’s never managed to get (touch wood). She just puts her head underneath it instead.
> 
> The ones I’ve got are https://amzn.eu/d/doILNLS
> They’ve got a lock on the clip that goes round the headrest to stop it from being able to come apart on accident. Flexi so it’s not a harsh pull on the dog if you have to slam on. Also adjustable on the length so can give them as much/little room to walk in the car as you want.


I need one of those! I'm having the same problem! Thank you for the heads up.


----------



## Soph x

DanWalkersmum said:


> I need one of those! I'm having the same problem! Thank you for the heads up.


Honestly, they’re a game changer!

She doesn’t get tangled up, can still move as much as I want her to AND means she isn’t stuck in a crate so she gets to enjoy the car ride too! She does love her car rides, bless her 🥰


----------



## margy

Soph x said:


> To clip him in do you use one of those harness clips that goes into the seat belt clip itself? As you can get ones which go around the headrest instead so are higher up.
> Goose did the same where she’d always get tangled, but now I’ve got the headrest ones she’s never managed to get (touch wood). She just puts her head underneath it instead.
> 
> The ones I’ve got are https://amzn.eu/d/doILNLS
> They’ve got a lock on the clip that goes round the headrest to stop it from being able to come apart on accident. Flexi so it’s not a harsh pull on the dog if you have to slam on. Also adjustable on the length so can give them as much/little room to walk in the car as you want.


Yes the one I've got goes around the headrest for him. I also have one that clips into the seat belt that I used for Belle but it's too short to reach from the seat belt to Zaks harness. He stood all the way there and back but kept turning around, once even falling of the seat into the foot well. I was going to just get a grill to fit on the back seat and put him in the boot, but my boot isn't a good size even though the car is big, a vauxhall mokka. We are going to put him in the boot tomorrow and see how he fits. I don't think he'll be able to turn around which he won't like. It's hard to know what to do as he finds sitting uncomfortable and wouldn't lie down.


----------



## Soph x

margy said:


> Yes the one I've got goes around the headrest for him. I also have one that clips into the seat belt that I used for Belle but it's too short to reach from the seat belt to Zaks harness. He stood all the way there and back but kept turning around, once even falling of the seat into the foot well. I was going to just get a grill to fit on the back seat and put him in the boot, but my boot isn't a good size even though the car is big, a vauxhall mokka. We are going to put him in the boot tomorrow and see how he fits. I don't think he'll be able to turn around which he won't like. It's hard to know what to do as he finds sitting uncomfortable and wouldn't lie down.


I personally think you should let him sit in the passenger seat and whoever usually sits there needs to take one for the team and sit in the back 😉


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Soph x said:


> I personally think you should let him sit in the passenger seat and whoever usually sits there needs to take one for the team and sit in the back 😉


Before we got the hammock my OH sat in the back with Dan, but was always moaning about it! Dan fell into the seatwell once too often for comfort even with Oh sitting holding him! I looked at the rear seat extenders that fill the footwell, but decided on the hammock as it can be removed easily and I know Dan is safe there and can't injure himself by falling anymore (it also saves the rear seat from damage and muck) just added a cheap black loopy bath mat for comfort and to help soak up any wet.


----------



## margy

Soph x said:


> I personally think you should let him sit in the passenger seat and whoever usually sits there needs to take one for the team and sit in the back 😉
> Belle did but Zak is like fitting a pony into your car  honestly! No way would he fit in the front and greyhounds find sitting hard they prefer to stand or lie. Maybe I need to train lie down next on my list.


----------



## Jason25

Nice walk with daisy this morning. Hope everyone is having a nice day 🙂


----------



## Arny

Thankfully I don’t have to do too much with Tilly’s ears and she’s so good even though you know she hates it but whoever thought it was a good idea to create ears like this!


----------



## Magyarmum

Arny said:


> Thankfully I don’t have to do too much with Tilly’s ears and she’s so good even though you know she hates it but whoever thought it was a good idea to create ears like this!
> View attachment 580458


I know exactly what you mean. Those tiny ivy leaf ears are so hard to hold open cos there's nothing to hold on to and they flap shut like clams whilst you're trying to clean them.


----------



## Arny

Magyarmum said:


> I know exactly what you mean. Those tiny ivy leaf ears are so hard to hold open cos there's nothing to hold on to and they flap shut like clams whilst you're trying to clean them.


I asked them to clean them while she was under for surgery but I think in doing so it meant water can actually get in when she had a shower.
It’s a nightmare being able to hear it in there without actually being able to get it out.


----------



## Jason25

Just thinking back to when I first got daisy, after a couple weeks I would wake to her sat in front of me waiting for me to wake up. 

Now I have this dog that sprawls out in the middle of a kingsize bed forcing me onto the edge with no quilt, she snores and doesn't wake up for morning walks, just lays there still asleep. I am certain she can hear me because her ears twitch when I say walkies 🤔🤣


----------



## Emlar

Jason25 said:


> Just thinking back to when I first got daisy, after a couple weeks I would wake to her sat in front of me waiting for me to wake up.
> 
> Now I have this dog that sprawls out in the middle of a kingsize bed forcing me onto the edge with no quilt, she snores and doesn't wake up for morning walks, just lays there still asleep. I am certain she can hear me because her ears twitch when I say walkies 🤔🤣


Same! Rufus loves a lie in 🤣


----------



## Kaily

Coats on today, so cold


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Love the colour!


----------



## Kaily

DanWalkersmum said:


> Love the colour!


Thanks. I think they look like first day of school


----------



## Boxer123

A busy day…


----------



## Teddy-dog

Aww I love the matching coats @Kaily 

Loki does look like he’s had a very busy day, bless him @Boxer123 


Took Ted to see the puppies again today, he is still unsure. He is definitely more scared/worried than wanting to harm them. I don’t know why he finds them so worrying when adult dogs he absolutely loves!! Even ones at 6 months he’s met and been fine. 

My parents sat with the pups on one sofa and I sat with Ted and fed him treats. He was happy to take treats so not too stressed and he did get a waggy tail on from being told he’s a good boy. I then went and sat with one pup and mum sat with Ted and fed him some treats. He was curious where I was so went over and sniffed the pup I was holding. I think the key is to let him sniff without the pups being face on to him. I then gave him more treats while holding pup and he was happy to take them. So it was an improvement. We left it at that as I don’t want to push him. 

At some point we might try pups in the play pen so they can move around if they’re not in a sleepy mood but can’t get to him so Ted can investigate but go away when he wants.


----------



## Boxer123

Teddy-dog said:


> Aww I love the matching coats @Kaily
> 
> Loki does look like he’s had a very busy day, bless him @Boxer123
> 
> 
> Took Ted to see the puppies again today, he is still unsure. He is definitely more scared/worried than wanting to harm them. I don’t know why he finds them so worrying when adult dogs he absolutely loves!! Even ones at 6 months he’s met and been fine.
> 
> My parents sat with the pups on one sofa and I sat with Ted and fed him treats. He was happy to take treats so not too stressed and he did get a waggy tail on from being told he’s a good boy. I then went and sat with one pup and mum sat with Ted and fed him some treats. He was curious where I was so went over and sniffed the pup I was holding. I think the key is to let him sniff without the pups being face on to him. I then gave him more treats while holding pup and he was happy to take them. So it was an improvement. We left it at that as I don’t want to push him.
> 
> At some point we might try pups in the play pen so they can move around if they’re not in a sleepy mood but can’t get to him so Ted can investigate but go away when he wants.


Maybe it’s because they are in your mums house and not normally there. When can they go out ? Maybe a walk together?


----------



## Teddy-dog

Boxer123 said:


> Maybe it’s because they are in your mums house and not normally there. When can they go out ? Maybe a walk together?


I don’t know they’ve had doggie visitors before and he’s been fine! We’ve had strange dogs (friends dogs) in our house and he’s been fine. I think he things they smell different? He’s always sniffing where they’ve been or where they’ve touched. 
Yes we’re going to do a walk when they go out  they had their second jabs last Friday I think so not too long!


----------



## Boxer123

Teddy-dog said:


> I don’t know they’ve had doggie visitors before and he’s been fine! We’ve had strange dogs (friends dogs) in our house and he’s been fine. I think he things they smell different? He’s always sniffing where they’ve been or where they’ve touched.
> Yes we’re going to do a walk when they go out  they had their second jabs last Friday I think so not too long!


Little interlopers! Sox couldn’t agree more he should be suspicious you might want one


----------



## Teddy-dog

Boxer123 said:


> Little interlopers! Sox couldn’t agree more he should be suspicious you might want one


Maybe that’s why! He’s putting us off ever having one. I have to say, it’s working!


----------



## Magyarmum




----------



## Linda Weasel

A man’s dog ran right up to Tod, who was as close at heel as he could be, because I’d called him in as soon as I saw them coming, and had stepped way back from the path.

I called out that my dog wasn’t friendly, to which the guy replied ‘You should have him on a lead, then’.

He didn’t hang about long enough for me to ask him how that would have helped……


----------



## Arny

Lovely walk in the hills.


----------



## tristy

Arny said:


> Lovely walk in the hills.
> View attachment 580623


that picture would make a lovely jigsaw puzzle 😅


----------



## Boxer123

Beautiful day today !


----------



## golfchick

First frozen beard walk!


----------



## DanWalkersmum

First frost = frisky doggoes!


----------



## Boxer123

No thanks Thursday


----------



## tristy

Arny said:


> I asked them to clean them while she was under for surgery but I think in doing so it meant water can actually get in when she had a shower.
> It’s a nightmare being able to hear it in there without actually being able to get it out.


I have used original Thornit powder for all my dogs, just sprinkle a pinch and leave it , no bother


----------



## Happy Paws2

tristy said:


> I have used original Thornit powder for all my dogs, just sprinkle a pinch and leave it , no bother


I used that on Dillon, brilliant stuff.


----------



## Arny

tristy said:


> that picture would make a lovely jigsaw puzzle 😅


Needs more sky  


tristy said:


> I have used original Thornit powder for all my dogs, just sprinkle a pinch and leave it , no bother


Thanks, yes I use thornit. It doesn't clean though just makes them not annoying for her.
Plus my mum hates the smell.


----------



## Magyarmum

Arny said:


> Needs more sky
> 
> Thanks, yes I use thornit. It doesn't clean though just makes them not annoying for her.
> Plus my mum hates the smell.


I always used Virbac EpiOtic to clean Georgina's ears which was recommended by my vet. From what I understand reading the blurb it helps to dry out any water in the ear.









EpiOtic Ear Cleaner For cats and dogs | Virbac


EpiOtic is a soothing, pH neutral and antibacterial ear cleanser which can be used routinely in dogs and cats to maintain healthy ears.




uk.virbac.com


----------



## Arny

Magyarmum said:


> I always used Virbac EpiOtic to clean Georgina's ears which was recommended by my vet. From what I understand reading the blurb it helps to dry out any water in the ear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EpiOtic Ear Cleaner For cats and dogs | Virbac
> 
> 
> EpiOtic is a soothing, pH neutral and antibacterial ear cleanser which can be used routinely in dogs and cats to maintain healthy ears.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uk.virbac.com


Thanks. I might try that for the outside, I can't put anything in her ears as she won't be able to get it out.
As well as their usual awful canals her ears are also full of scar tissue.
My vet said leave them alone as much as possible and so far luckily she hasn't had an infection with us.


----------



## rona

Prednisolone induced horse poo eating............result sicky dog

Got no sympathy


----------



## O2.0

Penny is finally no longer eating cat poo, but she can't help herself with rabbit and deer poop. She only takes a few nibbles and I can't bring myself to care enough to stop her.
Some old-school prey model raw would say it's good for her  

Photo 'cause she's stinking adorable!


----------



## margy

I don't know if anyone is aware but I read an awful story in the paper about a snow globe being smashed and 2 dogs licking up the liquid. The owner googled wether it was harmful and saw some have liquid containing anti freeze. She rushed them to the vet but unfortunately they couldn't be saved. So sad.


----------



## Kaily

margy said:


> I don't know if anyone is aware but I read an awful story in the paper about a snow globe being smashed and 2 dogs licking up the liquid. The owner googled wether it was harmful and saw some have liquid containing anti freeze. She rushed them to the vet but unfortunately they couldn't be saved. So sad.


I've just read it. Absolutely awful.


----------



## margy

So reading Zaks body language is a work in progress. I'm finding it really hard to read what he's feeling. I'm used to terriers. Molly jrt I can read like a book, Zak I'm struggling a bit. I know his teeth chattering and roaching mean he's content but he was puffing his cheeks a lot when I was cuddling him. Now have learn't he's stressed when he does this as heart rate is increased hence he's puffing as he breathes. So have stopped and he hasn't been doing it since. He's certainly keeping us on our toes. Walks are getting better he isn't bothered by other dogs as long as they don't bother him. He is a different dog when out walking with Slick as he is calm, he's improving every day.I think he just needs time and patience.


----------



## Teddy-dog

margy said:


> So reading Zaks body language is a work in progress. I'm finding it really hard to read what he's feeling. I'm used to terriers. Molly jrt I can read like a book, Zak I'm struggling a bit. I know his teeth chattering and roaching mean he's content but he was puffing his cheeks a lot when I was cuddling him. Now have learn't he's stressed when he does this as heart rate is increased hence he's puffing as he breathes. So have stopped and he hasn't been doing it since. He's certainly keeping us on our toes. Walks are getting better he isn't bothered by other dogs as long as they don't bother him. He is a different dog when out walking with Slick as he is calm, he's improving every day.I think he just needs time and patience.


Greys do take time to settle in. They don’t have a normal life (obviously talking about ex-racers here) to start with so it can take them a while to get used to the world as a pet


----------



## margy

I now wait for him to come to me, he leans in for a stroke and fuss. I read most greys settle in a few months but some can take up to 3 years.


----------



## Lurcherlad

@margy cuddles can be “too much” for some ex racers.

Letting him set the pace and boundaries is the way to go… he’ll soon learn to trust you completely, I’m sure 👍🏻


----------



## rona

About 3 months ago, we went to the vet to see if he had any final ideas or we were going to PTS, he was in such pain all he time and was having no life.
We hired a field while away on a little break and this was the result

__
https://flic.kr/p/2o56bpT

Silly old fool
He's also walking about 5-7 miles a day in 3 separate walks


----------



## Teddy-dog

rona said:


> About 3 months ago, we went to the vet to see if he had any final ideas or we were going to PTS, he was in such pain all he time and was having no life.
> We hired a field while away on a little break and this was the result
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/2o56bpT
> 
> Silly old fool
> He's also walking about 5-7 miles a day in 3 separate walks


Aww he looks like he’s having the time of his life! So happy!


----------



## Teddy-dog

Soo we may have an early Christmas present 😬

only been a few hours but all good so far. Not met the cat yet!


----------



## Boxer123

Teddy-dog said:


> Soo we may have an early Christmas present 😬
> 
> only been a few hours but all good so far. Not met the cat yet!
> 
> View attachment 580818
> 
> View attachment 580817


Who is this little guy?


----------



## Emlar

Rufus is helping me wrap Christmas presents...


----------



## Teddy-dog

Boxer123 said:


> Who is this little guy?


she’s a little girl

From the same rescue we got Ted from. She arrived this afternoon, has been in foster in the Uk since august. She’s about a year old! She’s very people orientated, has already been snuggling on our knees. Teddy wanted to play, she wasn’t quite sure but they’ve been good together. She’s got all the toys out of the toy box though haha!


----------



## Boxer123

Teddy-dog said:


> she’s a little girl
> 
> From the same rescue we got Ted from. She arrived this afternoon, has been in foster in the Uk since august. She’s about a year old! She’s very people orientated, has already been snuggling on our knees. Teddy wanted to play, she wasn’t quite sure but they’ve been good together. She’s got all the toys out of the toy box though haha!
> 
> View attachment 580822


Oh bless her ! Ted likes her more than the pups then ? How exciting.


----------



## Sarah H

Teddy-dog said:


> Soo we may have an early Christmas present 😬
> 
> only been a few hours but all good so far. Not met the cat yet!
> 
> View attachment 580818
> 
> View attachment 580817


That second pic looks like she's plotting...now how do I get these humans to give me treats?

Welcome...errrrr... name??


----------



## Teddy-dog

Boxer123 said:


> Oh bless her ! Ted likes her more than the pups then ? How exciting.


Oh God yes! Definitely more than the puppies. I’m so glad we didn’t decide to get a pup in hindsight! I’m sure he’d get used to one if he lived with it but it wouldn’t have been fun!



Sarah H said:


> That second pic looks like she's plotting...now how do I get these humans to give me treats?
> 
> Welcome...errrrr... name??


haha well we were eating lunch so she probably was!
We’re thinking of calling her Pixel


----------



## O2.0

She's adorable @Teddy-dog and she looks like she's going to be all sorts of fun! 
I love Pixel as a name!


----------



## Teddy-dog

O2.0 said:


> She's adorable @Teddy-dog and she looks like she's going to be all sorts of fun!
> I love Pixel as a name!


Haha I think she is! She’s a bit more energetic than Ted, though he is 6 now so maybe he was a bit more like her when we got him and we’ve just forgotten! 
she’s been pretty good, took a little while to settle last night, kept jumping on the bed and sniffing around but she did eventually. She’s seen the cat once and that was quite exciting but she was on the lead. We had a few grumbles over food last night but it was all teeth and they’re fine this morning. It was food on the counter, we had a takeaway and Ted normally gets a bit so think it was just a bit of ‘this is mine’. They’ve eaten breakfast fine at other ends of the room and respect each others space with that.


----------



## Beth78

Teddy-dog said:


> Haha I think she is! She’s a bit more energetic than Ted, though he is 6 now so maybe he was a bit more like her when we got him and we’ve just forgotten!
> she’s been pretty good, took a little while to settle last night, kept jumping on the bed and sniffing around but she did eventually. She’s seen the cat once and that was quite exciting but she was on the lead. We had a few grumbles over food last night but it was all teeth and they’re fine this morning. It was food on the counter, we had a takeaway and Ted normally gets a bit so think it was just a bit of ‘this is mine’. They’ve eaten breakfast fine at other ends of the room and respect each others space with that.


I remember introducing Whisp to our little Al and it was exhausting, I felt I had to watch them like a hawk. 
I'm glad everything is going smoothly so far.
Welcome to PF little Pixel.


----------



## Kaily

Pixel is so lovely. I think the girls often end up ruling the roost! Daisy is going for a slow but devious takeover of power in this house .


----------



## Teddy-dog

Beth78 said:


> I remember introducing Whisp to our little Al and it was exhausting, I felt I had to watch them like a hawk.
> I'm glad everything is going smoothly so far.
> Welcome to PF little Pixel.


Yes it definitely is tiring! I think her and Ted are just working each other out, we’ve had nice plays etc, it’s the cat that takes the most work but I’m sure we’ll get there. We did with Ted and he made all sorts of grumbly funny noises when he first saw her! We just had a bit of whining from Pixel and she wanted to follow but needs to learn she’s not allowed :



Kaily said:


> Pixel is so lovely. I think the girls often end up ruling the roost! Daisy is going for a slow but devious takeover of power in this house .


Haha I think so! You’ve got to make sure they think it’s their idea don’t you Daisy?


----------



## Beth78

We're loving these frosty mornings, Whisp always seems more excitable when there's a frost. I am hoping we get some snow this winter as she's loved it in the past.


----------



## Soph x

Had our works Christmas party last night and anyone would think it was a rough morning for Goose as well 😴


----------



## Jason25

New tugs for daisy's Christmas presents 😆


----------



## Jason25

Snow!!!


----------



## Magyarmum

Snow here too! Gwylim's been out several times and comes back in covered in snow bobbles.. Grisha's not very enamoured as it freezes his nose when he's trying to dig a hole!


----------



## O2.0

No snow here, just cold mud sadly. 












And we practiced some stuff  








Bates & Penny on Instagram: "#dogtraining #dogtrainingtips #offleashsafety #smalldogtips #smalldogsrock #littledogshiketoo"


Bates & Penny shared a post on Instagram: "#dogtraining #dogtrainingtips #offleashsafety #smalldogtips #smalldogsrock #littledogshiketoo". Follow their account to see 492 posts.




www.instagram.com


----------



## Kaily

We did a 3 hour hike today. It was very foggy and cold, the dampness froze my hair!


----------



## tristy

Kaily said:


> We did a 3 hour hike today. It was very foggy and cold, the dampness froze my hair!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 580871
> View attachment 580872
> View attachment 580873
> View attachment 580874


and what did the other dog say ?


----------



## Kaily

tristy said:


> and what did the other dog say ?


 what dog?


----------



## tristy

Kaily said:


> what dog ?
> 
> there are 2 dogs in the photo's 😃 🤣 just my sense of humour


----------



## Teddy-dog

Had a pretty good day today with Pixel. No sign of the cat so she must be put out we have another dog ha. 
They each had a kong this morning (supervised) and that was fine and they snoozed most of the morning. We’ve been upstairs and left her downstairs for a minute or so and there was a bit of whining to start but that’s all. Had a nice walk in the woods. All the sniffs were very exciting! So it was head down most of the walk. We’re going to have to work on dog neutral as she does want to go and see others! I stopped on the green on the way back and we played some sniffy games and did a bit of stopping and when she turns and looks rewarding. It took forever to get Teds attention in the woods so I think she’ll be a bit quicker maybe!
And this afternoon she’s mostly snoozed again. She’s quite good at entertaining herself with the toys and sometimes she asks Ted to play and he’s not into it she just goes off and gets a toy which is good.

she did leave us a present on the rug though 💩Not sure when she did that


----------



## Boxer123

Teddy-dog said:


> Had a pretty good day today with Pixel. No sign of the cat so she must be put out we have another dog ha.
> They each had a kong this morning (supervised) and that was fine and they snoozed most of the morning. We’ve been upstairs and left her downstairs for a minute or so and there was a bit of whining to start but that’s all. Had a nice walk in the woods. All the sniffs were very exciting! So it was head down most of the walk. We’re going to have to work on dog neutral as she does want to go and see others! I stopped on the green on the way back and we played some sniffy games and did a bit of stopping and when she turns and looks rewarding. It took forever to get Teds attention in the woods so I think she’ll be a bit quicker maybe!
> And this afternoon she’s mostly snoozed again. She’s quite good at entertaining herself with the toys and sometimes she asks Ted to play and he’s not into it she just goes off and gets a toy which is good.
> 
> she did leave us a present on the rug though 💩Not sure when she did that
> 
> View attachment 580877
> 
> View attachment 580876
> 
> View attachment 580878


She looks settled in. Love her ears ! Lily certainly took charge of Sox when she came home.


----------



## Magyarmum

It's blowing a blizzard this morning and if it continues we're going to be snowed in. The Schnauzer boys are not exactly thrilled with all the snow. They went out just long enough to have a pee, them came back in and went back to bed!

This just about sums up how they feel.😆😆😆


----------



## Boxer123

We have snow ! Loki is ready to play.


----------



## Jason25

That feeling of reward after teaching daisy to find my slippers 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## O2.0

Jason25 said:


> That feeling of reward after teaching daisy to find my slippers 🤣🤣🤣


I'm definitely doing something wrong, because Penny lives to pull my slippers off and run away with them! And socks...


----------



## Kaily

We have snow too. Daisy nearly got lost in it


----------



## Magyarmum

The Schnauzer boys finally ventured out but only on the path that had been cleared of snow. 

What did I do to deserve such wimps?😵


----------



## golfchick

Argh I wish we had proper snow, would love to see Jethro go nuts in it which I'm fairly sure he would!


----------



## Magyarmum

golfchick said:


> Argh I wish we had proper snow, would love to see Jethro go nuts in it which I'm fairly sure he would!


We get snow like this every year and unfortunately for my two the novelty has worn off. It stops them doing all the things they like to do when they're outside, 🥴🥴


----------



## margy

Snow and ice don't bother Zak although I worry he'll slip a bit like the deer in the Disney film Bambi its rain he hates.


----------



## Teddy-dog

No snow here thankfully! Teddy loves it but I need to be able to get around


----------



## Beth78

margy said:


> Snow and ice don't bother Zak although I worry he'll slip a bit like the deer in the Disney film Bambi its rain he hates.


Yeah Whisp hates rain too, she'll try and shelter in the nearest bush if it gets too heavy. Such sensitive souls.


----------



## Lurcherlad

margy said:


> Snow and ice don't bother Zak although I worry he'll slip a bit like the deer in the Disney film Bambi its rain he hates.


I’m assuming he has a cosy coat on?


----------



## margy

Definitely . I keep meaning to take a photo of him. I will one day😊


----------



## Beth78

margy said:


> Definitely . I keep meaning to take a photo of him. I will one day😊


Oh please do !

I've never been able to find the right length coat for Whisp, a "normal" dog coat is too short and a greyhound coat is too long


----------



## margy

I got a rain coat and a thicker winter coat from the greyhound trust. They tell you how to measure them.


----------



## margy

Here he is all wrapped up and waiting for early morning walk


----------



## Beth78

The curtain rail fell down in the living room so someone is refusing to go back in there


----------



## Lurcherlad

@Beth78 … ooh very scary 😬

A similar thing happened with Jack, when a blind fell down in the bedroom.

The draw of my bed eventually won him over 😉


----------



## Beth78

Lurcherlad said:


> @Beth78 … ooh very scary 😬
> 
> A similar thing happened with Jack, when a blind fell down in the bedroom.
> 
> The draw of my bed eventually won him over 😉


Ha! It's food that will get her back in there, once I sit down to eat dinner she will magically appear in her bed.


----------



## Boxer123

Needs a holiday.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Boxer123 said:


> Needs a holiday.
> View attachment 580993



Oh dear, he doesn't look very happy what have you done to him.


----------



## Boxer123

Happy Paws2 said:


> Oh dear, he doesn't look very happy what have you done to him.


He doesn’t like early mornings would be much happier to sleep in but hooman has to work to pay for boxers.


----------



## Teddy-dog

Had a bit of a wobble over getting a second dog the past couple of days. I’m sure it’s just puppy blues - I am a worrier!!
Nothing she’s done, she’s been great really. Teddy is not quite as pleased as I’d thought he’d be. Not that he dislikes her, but i think he’s just not used to sharing his home. He normally loves going to family houses with dogs and I take him on one of my pet sits sometimes and he loves him and they play nicely and get along. There’s been a couple of squabbles, mostly from Ted, she backs down most of the time (obviously we try not to let things escalate but we’re still getting used to her ways too). It’s mostly just Ted snapping and teeth, no fights or really handbags, just snap and snarling. Which I know isn’t a big deal I just feel bad stressing him out in his house!

and I think I’m overthinking it and being a bit over sensitive about it. It’s only day 4 and she, in herself, is a fab dog. They have had waggy tails at each other and little plays (I think they’re still working each other out) and run around the garden a couple of times together. Teddy is happy for her to sleep right at the bottom of his bed as long as she settles and isn’t bothering him (that has been one of the points of tension!). They can have breakfast and dinner under supervision but no high values things without us inbetween them. But, again, I suppose that’s normal when they’ve only known each other 4 days! I have to tell myself when we’ve had dogs round before Teddy has had a prior relationship with them from walks but this is all completely new.

I’m sure it’s all normal it’s just nice to get it off my chest. I want it to work and they don’t hate each other, she’s just a bit bouncier than Ted is used to in his house I think. They’ve been separate most of the daytime because she stays in the room with OH while he works and Ted has run of the house (as we don’t trust her to be loose with the cat) so he does have his downtime too. And he’s coming for walks with his pals and is normal on them! Sometimes you see others who have got second dogs and it’s like they’re best friends instantly and, I know it’s unrealistic probably, but that would’ve been nice


----------



## Boxer123

Teddy-dog said:


> Had a bit of a wobble over getting a second dog the past couple of days. I’m sure it’s just puppy blues - I am a worrier!!
> Nothing she’s done, she’s been great really. Teddy is not quite as pleased as I’d thought he’d be. Not that he dislikes her, but i think he’s just not used to sharing his home. He normally loves going to family houses with dogs and I take him on one of my pet sits sometimes and he loves him and they play nicely and get along. There’s been a couple of squabbles, mostly from Ted, she backs down most of the time (obviously we try not to let things escalate but we’re still getting used to her ways too). It’s mostly just Ted snapping and teeth, no fights or really handbags, just snap and snarling. Which I know isn’t a big deal I just feel bad stressing him out in his house!
> 
> and I think I’m overthinking it and being a bit over sensitive about it. It’s only day 4 and she, in herself, is a fab dog. They have had waggy tails at each other and little plays (I think they’re still working each other out) and run around the garden a couple of times together. Teddy is happy for her to sleep right at the bottom of his bed as long as she settles and isn’t bothering him (that has been one of the points of tension!). They can have breakfast and dinner under supervision but no high values things without us inbetween them. But, again, I suppose that’s normal when they’ve only known each other 4 days! I have to tell myself when we’ve had dogs round before Teddy has had a prior relationship with them from walks but this is all completely new.
> 
> I’m sure it’s all normal it’s just nice to get it off my chest. I want it to work and they don’t hate each other, she’s just a bit bouncier than Ted is used to in his house I think. They’ve been separate most of the daytime because she stays in the room with OH while he works and Ted has run of the house (as we don’t trust her to be loose with the cat) so he does have his downtime too. And he’s coming for walks with his pals and is normal on them! Sometimes you see others who have got second dogs and it’s like they’re best friends instantly and, I know it’s unrealistic probably, but that would’ve been nice


I’m sure they will settle. Sox was dead chuffed when Loki came home, then he wasn’t so much. Now they are best buds. I think it’s an upheaval you get used to your dog and have a routine then suddenly it’s trying to figure a new routine. loki would love a little girlfriend but I have neither the funds nor mental capacity 🤣


----------



## Magyarmum

It took Chloe 10 days before she'd allow 9 week old Georgina to come anywhere near her. Then suddenly one afternoon when they were out in the garden she did a play bow in front of the puppy and after that everything was OK.


----------



## Kaily

It's no secret that Alfie was absolutely horrendous when I bought Daisy home. His tolerance of her was zero, it was just awful. Had she not of come from such a horrible place she would of gone back.

Seeing Alfie so upset really upset me. Even though he was being an out and out thug I felt so sad for him and guilty for being the cause of his stress. And poor Daisy, she was so submissive but still he wouldn't let her move. She had to be kept safely in the kitchen for a long time. It was all a bit of a mess.
Very slowly things improved. Alfie accepts her (kind of) and sweet harmony is reached.

Teddy and Pixel are nearly there already. I bet they will be great friends


----------



## Teddy-dog

Boxer123 said:


> I’m sure they will settle. Sox was dead chuffed when Loki came home, then he wasn’t so much. Now they are best buds. I think it’s an upheaval you get used to your dog and have a routine then suddenly it’s trying to figure a new routine. loki would love a little girlfriend but I have neither the funds nor mental capacity 🤣





Magyarmum said:


> It took Chloe 10 days before she'd allow 9 week old Georgina to come anywhere near her. Then suddenly one afternoon when they were out in the garden she did a play bow in front of the puppy and after that everything was OK.





Kaily said:


> It's no secret that Alfie was absolutely horrendous when I bought Daisy home. His tolerance of her was zero, it was just awful. Had she not of come from such a horrible place she would of gone back.
> 
> Seeing Alfie so upset really upset me. Even though he was being an out and out thug I felt so sad for him and guilty for being the cause of his stress. And poor Daisy, she was so submissive but still he wouldn't let her move. She had to be kept safely in the kitchen for a long time. It was all a bit of a mess.
> Very slowly things improved. Alfie accepts her (kind of) and sweet harmony is reached.
> 
> Teddy and Pixel are nearly there already. I bet they will be great friends


Thank you all  I am feeling more positive today. She really is a lovely dog and I think they’ll get there. Even if Teddy doesn’t want to play as much as she does I’m sure when we introduce her to the puppies she will have 2 more willing playmates! Ted and her have had a play today which was nice. 

@Kaily I remembered your struggles and I thought that if Alfie and Daisy can make it then I really don’t have anything to complain about!


----------



## Teddy-dog

No grumbles last night. There is a perfectly nice bed on the other side of the room but she likes to sleep here. Teddy is fine with it as long as she stays mostly still and doesn’t start messing around near him. Apparently bedtime is have a mad 15 minutes time at the moment! She does try and sleep on our bed so we are in the ritual of kicking her off until she decides to stop trying


----------



## Kaily

My Daisy is very cosy this morning.


----------



## Teddy-dog

Kaily said:


> My Daisy is very cosy this morning.
> View attachment 581022


A lovely bit of sunshine too!


----------



## O2.0

Someone really knows how to turn on the sad face  
She would like me to make it stop raining please...


----------



## Arny

Feel bad for Tilly as I’m the illest I’ve been in a long time so it’s only been getting short walks this week and even these are getting too much for me with the minus weather.
She’s loving the icy snow though (this is still here from Saturday).


----------



## O2.0

Hope you feel better soon @Arny  
Tilly looks quite regal in that snow!


----------



## Magyarmum

Arny said:


> Feel bad for Tilly as I’m the illest I’ve been in a long time so it’s only been getting short walks this week and even these are getting too much for me with the minus weather.
> She’s loving the icy snow though (this is still here from Saturday).
> View attachment 581035


Don't feel bad about it I haven't been able to take the Schnauzer boys for a walk since Saturday. I'm not ill but the snow's too deep and the paths too icy and treacherous unnderfoot and I'm afraid of slipping over.

Take care of yourself and get better soon.


----------



## Lurcherlad

I’m sure the dogs will forgive you both 😉


----------



## Kaily

We played in the snow today.


----------



## DanWalkersmum

The ice and snow make Dan quite frisky too, I reckon it's because his feet are cold . We have managed the country park today for half an hour today but it's been on flexi as the ponds are frozen and although he's never shown the slightest interest in the water I'm scared he'll attempt to walk on the ice! 😬
It's probably not a good idea to spend too long outside in these temperatures anyway, hope you get well soon Arny. 🤒
It's really not worth risking life and limb to walk the dogs either, as long as they have potty breaks I'm sure they won't come to any harm, take care and keep warm Magyrmum.


----------



## Magyarmum

DanWalkersmum said:


> The ice and snow make Dan quite frisky too, I reckon it's because his feet are cold . We have managed the country park today for half an hour today but it's been on flexi as the ponds are frozen and although he's never shown the slightest interest in the water I'm scared he'll attempt to walk on the ice! 😬
> It's probably not a good idea to spend too long outside in these temperatures anyway, hope you get well soon Arny. 🤒
> It's really not worth risking life and limb to walk the dogs either, as long as they have potty breaks I'm sure they won't come to any harm, take care and keep warm Magyrmum.


Thanks. They do get out several times a day but only in the garden, I just act as doorkeeper which suits me fine! They're actually very good about being in the house mainly because I don't think either of them really enjoys the snow. 

As you say it's not worth risking life and limb and I know from previous experience I'm no use to them with a broken limb!


----------



## Arny

Thanks everyone. Hopefully its on its way out, symptoms keep changing to keep me on my toes.
Fingers crossed its not then raining when I get better as that'd be double whammy for Tilly!


O2.0 said:


> Hope you feel better soon @Arny
> Tilly looks quite regal in that snow!


I have no idea what she was looking at but quite effective.


----------



## Emlar

No snow here! Just frosty.


----------



## Sarah H

No snow here either. Really cold and frosty today and the ground is rock hard. 

Fly and I were sat on the dog bed on the floor in front of the french windows catching the beautiful sunshine, and Bronte decided to come and join us (and knock half my coffee down my top and proceed to lick it off). 
He looks so regal and thoughtful, but really there's nothing going on in that fat head of his.


----------



## margy

Zaks other bed has become a pillow 🤣


----------



## Lurcherlad

margy said:


> Zaks other bed has become a pillow 🤣
> View attachment 581049


Haha! Just like Jack 😊


----------



## margy

Lurcherlad said:


> Haha! Just like Jack 😊


We both hubby and me sometimes call him Jack by mistake


----------



## Soph x

Goose doing her zoomies with her squeaky ball and rolled it under the sofa in the process. Puppy eyes in full force to get me to fetch it for her (ofc I did after a few pics first)!


----------



## Teddy-dog

@O2.0 that’s a good Dobby face! Why haven’t you fixed the weather yet?

hope you feel better too @Arny

We have no snow here too, just a lot of frost and freezing temperatures!


----------



## margy

No snow here too just ice. Zak doesn't mind it but he hates rain.


----------



## Teddy-dog

Teddy was ace at agility class this week  

we couldn’t get the tunnels out because the bags were frozen!


----------



## Boxer123

The boys visited the big field again today. Such a treat. I love seeing Loki be Loki.


----------



## Teddy-dog

Boxer123 said:


> The boys visited the big field again today. Such a treat. I love seeing Loki be Loki.
> View attachment 581125
> View attachment 581126
> View attachment 581127
> View attachment 581128


I’m so jealous of the fields you have!!


----------



## Boxer123

Teddy-dog said:


> I’m so jealous of the fields you have!!


What can I say folk in the local area heard boxers were arriving and prepared. They are looking at making a second 20 acre field with a more challenging walk. Interesting in this one 23 acres Loki recalls perfectly every time.


----------



## Beth78

Boxer123 said:


> The boys visited the big field again today. Such a treat. I love seeing Loki be Loki.
> View attachment 581125
> View attachment 581126
> View attachment 581127
> View attachment 581128


Happy boys.

I had to use a lot of bribery to get Whisp to walk today, I think some people were out shooting their Christmas Dinner as there was a lot of gunfire going on in the woods.


----------



## margy

I bought Zak a Kong yesterday. I've never used one before and wasn't sure what dogs are meant to do with them. I mixed some of his kibble with doggy peanut butter, packed it in and froze it for a bit. He loved it. 
We've been hesitant in leaving him home alone. OH left him for a few minutes a few times when we first got him but we really must bite the bullet and do it for longer soon. Are kongs safe to be left with them on their own?


----------



## Beth78

margy said:


> I bought Zak a Kong yesterday. I've never used one before and wasn't sure what dogs are meant to do with them. I mixed some of his kibble with doggy peanut butter, packed it in and froze it for a bit. He loved it.
> We've been hesitant in leaving him home alone. OH left him for a few minutes a few times when we first got him but we really must bite the bullet and do it for longer soon. Are kongs safe to be left with them on their own?


I've never had a problem leaving various dogs alone with their Kongs, I've never had a dog be able to chew bits off them.
I tend to just put wet food in Whisp's but she will eat anything.
She's going to have a couple of Christmas Dinner Kongs on the big day.


----------



## golfchick

Jethro tends to have a kong at around 8pm each day as his evening snack and to keep him out of trouble/occupied before bed. I freeze two at a time and tend to go for dry kibble, then some baby food, then either some shredded ham, or bits of black pudding, or bits of sausages just depending on what's in, then an ice cube tray amount of either mince or wet dog food then top it off with either more baby food or some primula/peanut butter. Then make sure they're totally frozen before giving them to him or they dont last at all.


----------



## Teddy-dog

Boxer123 said:


> What can I say folk in the local area heard boxers were arriving and prepared. They are looking at making a second 20 acre field with a more challenging walk. Interesting in this one 23 acres Loki recalls perfectly every time.


23 acres sounds like bliss!



margy said:


> I bought Zak a Kong yesterday. I've never used one before and wasn't sure what dogs are meant to do with them. I mixed some of his kibble with doggy peanut butter, packed it in and froze it for a bit. He loved it.
> We've been hesitant in leaving him home alone. OH left him for a few minutes a few times when we first got him but we really must bite the bullet and do it for longer soon. Are kongs safe to be left with them on their own?


I’ve never had a problem leaving Ted with a kong but maybe givehim it a few more times under supervision to make sure he doesn’t chew it?


----------



## Teddy-dog

Got our Christmas bows on today


----------



## Boxer123

Teddy-dog said:


> Got our Christmas bows on today
> 
> View attachment 581139


Teddy is so handsome what does he think of his sister?


----------



## Teddy-dog

Boxer123 said:


> Teddy is so handsome what does he think of his sister?


the past few days he’s been so good with her! They’re playing more and no grumps! We’re still careful with food but mostly they’re really good


----------



## Kaily

Pixel looks like she is smiling


----------



## mrs phas

A girl in love with her Christmas tree










Excuse the mess from the lametta🙄


----------



## margy

When we'd had Zak a few days he vomited up bile a few mornings. We started giving him natural yogurt when we got up and that cured it. Then he'd settle with one if us downstairs until his walk at 630 then breakfast. Problem now is he wakes us at around 5 every morning wanting his yogurt. That's fine when I'm on earlies as is when I get up. But do want a lie in till at least 6 on other days. Hope in time he'll learn we're always going to be there to feed him.


----------



## Lurcherlad

margy said:


> When we'd had Zak a few days he vomited up bile a few mornings. We started giving him natural yogurt when we got up and that cured it. Then he'd settle with one if us downstairs until his walk at 630 then breakfast. Problem now is he wakes us at around 5 every morning wanting his yogurt. That's fine when I'm on earlies as is when I get up. But do want a lie in till at least 6 on other days. Hope in time he'll learn we're always going to be there to feed him.


Vomiting bile often indicates an empty stomach so maybe a biscuit or yoghurt at bedtime will see him through longer in the morning?

My friend had an automatic, timed feeder which might solve the issue too.


----------



## margy

He's so funny at night, he rushes out for a wee then straight to his bed to wait for his rich tea biscuit  
His bf is more complicated as is kibble soaked in water with a few tablespoons of Chappie and a teaspoon of cod liver oil on top. He has it after his walk at around 7.


----------



## Arny

Tilly played with another dog! Granted it lasted all of two seconds but it was fun to see her prance while it lasted.
After she did that I let her off lead to see if we could get her going again but she just stood there the rest of the time.
It’s the first time I’ve seen her do that and she knows the dog well.


----------



## Magyarmum

With a certain 4 legged delinquent in mind ........ @Boxer123


----------



## Magyarmum

Arny said:


> Tilly played with another dog! Granted it lasted all of two seconds but it was fun to see her prance while it lasted.
> After she did that I let her off lead to see if we could get her going again but she just stood there the rest of the time.
> It’s the first time I’ve seen her do that and she knows the dog well.


Neither M'boi nor Georgina were interested in other dogs apart from the one's they lived with. When Georgina and Gwylim went to stay with Gwylim's breeder, Georgina was given her own little garden where she could watch all the other Schnauzers including Gwylim, play, without being bothered by them. He did allow her to play with the puppies though because she was so gentle with them.


----------



## SbanR

Magyarmum said:


> With a certain 4 legged delinquent in mind ........ @Boxer123
> 
> View attachment 581213


Why are we all tagging you on this one @Boxer123 ?


----------



## Boxer123

SbanR said:


> Why are we all tagging you on this one @Boxer123 ?


 Whenever I come I home I always say to them ‘we missed each other’ Boxers are soppy gits.


----------



## Magyarmum

Boxer123 said:


> Whenever I come I home I always say to them ‘we missed each other’ Boxers are soppy gits.


When I go out and leave the Schauzners at home, I always ask them to be good boys and look after the house for Mum . When I get back I thank them for being such good boys and ask them if they missed me.

Daft really! 😆


----------



## Boxer123

Magyarmum said:


> When I go out and leave the Schauzners at home, I always ask them to be good boys and look after the house for Mum . When I get back I thank them for being such good boys and ask them if they missed me.
> 
> Daft really! 😆


I ask sox to look after Loki and let him have a cuddle.


----------



## Boxer123

His chops ….









First day of Xmas break.


----------



## Soph x

*IMPORTANT MESSAGE FROM GOOSE*

I will soon be making the journey to deliver presents to all other doggos and puppers on the nice list. Do I look okay?









For all furiends that are on the naughty list, I will be watching you closely the next couple days…


----------



## Boxer123

Soph x said:


> *IMPORTANT MESSAGE FROM GOOSE*
> 
> I will soon be making the journey to deliver presents to all other doggos and puppers on the nice list. Do I look okay?
> View attachment 581269
> 
> 
> For all furiends that are on the naughty list, I will be watching you closely the next couple days…
> View attachment 581271


Oh bless her.


----------



## Soph x

Boxer123 said:


> Oh bless her.


She’s always been so good with letting me put things on her like coats, jumpers etc. She enjoys them mainly bc of her anxiety, I’m guessing she likes the feeling of being wrapped up.

First picture she was so happy, loving life. Second picture is her actually staring me down ready to pounce and do zoomies… I felt so bad for the photographer having to deal with her madness 😂


----------



## Teddy-dog

Soph x said:


> She’s always been so good with letting me put things on her like coats, jumpers etc. She enjoys them mainly bc of her anxiety, I’m guessing she likes the feeling of being wrapped up.
> 
> First picture she was so happy, loving life. Second picture is her actually staring me down ready to pounce and do zoomies… I felt so bad for the photographer having to deal with her madness 😂


Haha she looks fab! I can totally see the side-eye zoomie face.


----------



## Teddy-dog

Went to the dog field again today. Pixel loves to run, it’ll be nice when she can go offlead!









IMG 8238







youtube.com













IMG 8167







youtube.com





Edit: anyone who uses YouTube know why it always uploads videos as ‘shorts’ now? I guess because they’re not that long but it means they don’t embed properly when I paste the link


----------



## Magyarmum

A pea souper fog here. The Schnauzer boys are not impressed

When you can't change the sheets because there's a body in the bed!


----------



## Arny

Magyarmum said:


> Neither M'boi nor Georgina were interested in other dogs apart from the one's they lived with. When Georgina and Gwylim went to stay with Gwylim's breeder, Georgina was given her own little garden where she could watch all the other Schnauzers including Gwylim, play, without being bothered by them. He did allow her to play with the puppies though because she was so gentle with them.


Tilly's highly interested in greeting other dogs but after a few seconds she completely ignores them.
Unfortunately she sometimes inadvertently scares the other dog in that short time as she can be a bit intense, goes right up to their face to sniff so I'm careful who she's allowed to go up to.
I've never seen her want to play though and she doesn't with toys either.


----------



## Beth78

Lurchers can be lap dogs too!


----------



## Boxer123

A sleepy boxer…


----------



## Teddy-dog

Beth78 said:


> Lurchers can be lap dogs too!
> View attachment 581351


Bless her!


----------



## Teddy-dog

someone in my family has just got a puppy (I know, I know..). The pup is very skinny, you can see its ribs and hip bones and spine. Is there any reason a puppy would be so skinny apart from being underfed? It’s 10 weeks old but looks small to me


----------



## Linda Weasel

Do you know what breed is?

Worms, especially if the pup has a little round tummy.

Or just underfed.


----------



## Teddy-dog

Linda Weasel said:


> Do you know what breed is?
> 
> Worms, especially if the pup has a little round tummy.
> 
> Or just underfed.


Yes pointer/vizla. I do think it looks like it’s got a worm tummy


----------



## margy

Zak had a great time tearing open his pressie of the snow dog.


----------



## Beth78

margy said:


> Zak had a great time tearing open his pressie of the snow dog.
> View attachment 581591


My greyhound never did get the idea of opening presents.

Whisp has had a lovely walk in the woods and is getting the odd present chucked at her. Once the rest of the family settle down she will get her stocking.


----------



## margy

Beth78 said:


> My greyhound never did get the idea of opening presents.
> 
> Whisp has had a lovely walk in the woods and is getting the odd present chucked at her. Once the rest of the family settle down she will get her stocking.
> View attachment 581594
> 
> 
> View attachment 581592
> View attachment 581595


I love that bandana and wanted one for Zak but couldn't get one anywhere. I was going to spray his calming spray on it tomorrow when we have our delayed Christmas dinner.


----------



## Kaily

Alfie and Daisy do Christmas





Daisy stages a new toy takeover





The great gifts were from a very generous neighbour


----------



## Beth78

margy said:


> I love that bandana and wanted one for Zak but couldn't get one anywhere. I was going to spray his calming spray on it tomorrow when we have our delayed Christmas dinner.


She got a couple of new bandana from my aunty, a Christmas one and a purple one with moths on it. They are from Absurd designs website. I spray Pet remedy on hers.


----------



## Boxer123

We visited the field this morning lovely and quiet. Two happy boys.


----------



## margy

Kaily said:


> Alfie and Daisy do Christmas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daisy stages a new toy takeover
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The great gifts were from a very generous neighbour


Daisy's so funny, that did make me laugh the little tinker


----------



## Kaily

margy said:


> Daisy's so funny, that did make me laugh the little tinker


She is a sneaky little minx. Everything ended up under the sofa where Alfie couldn't get it. She is quite the hoarder .


----------



## Teddy-dog

I’m really happy with how Teddy coped with Christmas. Normally everything is fine but, this year, we had our Secret Santa to open but obviously had sister in tow so that was different for him and we had to make sure no one felt like they need to guard anything! Then, we go to my parents for Christmas dinner and walk the dogs, normally fine but this year we had puppies to contend with!

opening of his presents were fine! We made sure Pixel didn’t intervene too much and he was happy and then, she didn’t want to open her presents, so Ted opened them too and they had a nice play with their (her) toys. Only one bit of lip lifting from her over a pig toy I bought her which she apparently loves, but Ted isn’t that bothered about toys so didn’t notice he was just sniffing it and then went off to do something else! No more issues with that toy so think it was just initial excitement. It is her first Christmas after all!

I booked a dog field for our walk and Ted and the pups were fine! Kept the pups on lead for a while so Ted, Pixel and Basil could have a good run and explore, then popped Ted on and pups had their first offlead time. There were so many sniffs pups were not bothered about Ted and we had them all off eventually mooching about. Ted seems happy with lots of space.

after that the pups were tried for Christmas dinner so everyone just snoozed.Teddy seemed a lot more relaxed, he only got a bit funny late evening when he was wanting to sleep and the pups had woken up and wanted to do things (though weren’t actually bothering him). So we thought he was a bit overtired and worrying so we went home.

Really pleased though as I was worried we’d all feel like we were managing them all day and be a bit stressed but he did really well. Pixel loves the pups and needs to learn to leave them alone sometimes  such a teenager!


----------



## Kaily

The sun came out today and we bit the bullet and did a three hour walk. We are all feeling very tired.


----------



## Teddy-dog

We used to have a peaceful house


----------



## rona

Found out this morning that due to my health issues I can no longer physically control Archie 
Luckily, this morning there was a fence between when a couple of dogs kicked off at him and he dragged me across a field. Very scary


----------



## Kaily

So that was Christmas...









He is keeping hold even while snoozing in case Daisy makes another smash and grab attempt


----------



## Lurcherlad

rona said:


> Found out this morning that due to my health issues I can no longer physically control Archie
> Luckily, this morning there was a fence between when a couple of dogs kicked off at him and he dragged me across a field. Very scary


Oh no! Is OH going to be able to join you on all your walks?

Any closer to a diagnosis and/or treatment and, hopefully getting better?


----------



## rona

Lurcherlad said:


> Oh no! Is OH going to be able to join you on all your walks?
> 
> Any closer to a diagnosis and/or treatment and, hopefully getting better?


I honestly don't know what I'm going to do, OH can do some but not all.

They have no idea what's wrong with me but I feel like I'm slowly fading away while I await my next now 4 hospital appointments..........No idea when they will be 

2 different CT scans, Vascular and rheumatologist


----------



## O2.0

rona said:


> Found out this morning that due to my health issues I can no longer physically control Archie
> Luckily, this morning there was a fence between when a couple of dogs kicked off at him and he dragged me across a field. Very scary


Can you try different equipment, maybe a head collar?


----------



## O2.0

I'm just going to set this here


----------



## rona

O2.0 said:


> Can you try different equipment, maybe a head collar?


To be honest, I'd be worried about him doing himself damage. It's not like a dog just pulling. When he does go, which is far less now than he used to, he really loses it, nothing can get his attention.
If the other dog passes quietly and calmly, he can just about hold it together but this mornings came out of the blue, both were being very verbal and pulling their owners toward the fence. I think they have similar issues as both dogs were on leads 

Thank goodness I was the other side of the fence


----------



## Boxer123

rona said:


> To be honest, I'd be worried about him doing himself damage. It's not like a dog just pulling. When he does go, which is far less now than he used to, he really loses it, nothing can get his attention.
> If the other dog passes quietly and calmly, he can just about hold it together but this mornings came out of the blue, both were being very verbal and pulling their owners toward the fence. I think they have similar issues as both dogs were on leads
> 
> Thank goodness I was the other side of the fence


Do you have any secure field near by ? Reduce the walks I’m sure he will be fine to potter at home. Loki really loses his mind when he goes its hard to manage if your not 100%.


----------



## rona

Boxer123 said:


> Do you have any secure field near by ? Reduce the walks I’m sure he will be fine to potter at home. Loki really loses his mind when he goes its hard to manage if your not 100%.


Can't afford them every day, He gets 3 walks a day.
I did hire a woodland yesterday when I thought it would be busy at lunchtime.
I'm usually out before light but it's so late now. Can't wait until summer when we can be out at 3.30-4am and can go anywhere. We are so restricted at the moment, people and dogs all over

He not like my sunshine boy Alfie, who I could amuse at home.
This dog is miserable unless he out ........and I mean miserable. He's not a delight to care for at all


----------



## O2.0

rona said:


> To be honest, I'd be worried about him doing himself damage. It's not like a dog just pulling. When he does go, which is far less now than he used to, he really loses it, nothing can get his attention.
> If the other dog passes quietly and calmly, he can just about hold it together but this mornings came out of the blue, both were being very verbal and pulling their owners toward the fence. I think they have similar issues as both dogs were on leads
> 
> Thank goodness I was the other side of the fence


That's a tough one. 
I guess only you can weigh the risk/benefit to him potentially injuring himself on a headcollar or injuring you or another dog, or himself again without one. 

I hope you get some answers to your health issues soon.


----------



## Boxer123

rona said:


> Can't afford them every day, He gets 3 walks a day.
> I did hire a woodland yesterday when I thought it would be busy at lunchtime.
> I'm usually out before light but it's so late now. Can't wait until summer when we can be out at 3.30-4am and can go anywhere. We are so restricted at the moment, people and dogs all over
> 
> He not like my sunshine boy Alfie, who I could amuse at home.
> This dog is miserable unless he out ........and I mean miserable. He's not a delight to care for at all


Oh bless him I know what you mean about summer I was saying the same today. We are lucky we have small fields £4 for half an hour. Boring though if he’s a dog that likes to be walked. Loki has a front harness attachment and I could manage when I hurt my back on a double lead.


----------



## Magyarmum

rona said:


> To be honest, I'd be worried about him doing himself damage. It's not like a dog just pulling. When he does go, which is far less now than he used to, he really loses it, nothing can get his attention.
> If the other dog passes quietly and calmly, he can just about hold it together but this mornings came out of the blue, both were being very verbal and pulling their owners toward the fence. I think they have similar issues as both dogs were on leads
> 
> Thank goodness I was the other side of the fence


Would a harness with a handle on the back help? When Georgina used to panic and start to lunge and thrash around due to her poor eye sight, the only way I could control her was gripping on to the harness handle.


----------



## Boxer123

Magyarmum said:


> Would a harness with a handle on the back help? When Georgina used to panic and start to lunge and thrash around due to her poor eye sight, the only way I could control her was gripping on to the harness handle.


That’s a good idea I was looking at them for Loki.


----------



## Emlar

O2.0 said:


> I'm just going to set this here
> 
> View attachment 581868
> 
> 
> View attachment 581869


Snap! ....ish 🤣


----------



## Kaily

This is all i have of Alfie this morning


----------



## Magyarmum

Boxer123 said:


> That’s a good idea I was looking at them for Loki.


I'd never consider buying a harness without a handle on the back, they're so useful! The Schnauzer boys wear the Julius K9 Longwalk harnesses that has a really sturdy handle.

If you do decide to buy one, it's a good idea to do a bit of training, using a command to get them used to the pressure on the handle. I started off at pedestrian crossings and when we had to stop on the grass verge for passing vehicles.

The boys are only ickle fellas but with Georgina holding onto the handle and getting her to pull me up steep hills and over ditches was great.


----------



## margy

I feel for you @rona Zak is the same with other breeds. He's fine if they pay him no mind but any that bark or stare at him he starts to bark and sometimes lunge. He's very strong too. I try to keep him close if I spot a dog in the distance that might be trouble and have even turned around and headed away if I think he's too interested. He's quite hard to read and it's difficult for me to tell if he's just excited and wants to play or is in attack mode. I have got a harness that I bought for him in the car and it has a hoop on the front that I could use with a double clip lead putting the other clip on his collar, I did read this gives you more control as when the lead is clipped to the front it pulls them toward you if they lunge forward, but for the minute I'll persevere with his ordinary lead.


----------



## Magyarmum

A heavy frost and freezing cold this morning. Gwylim went out but came back in a few minutes later shivering! He's now wearing one of the little sweaters that mum knitted for him to keep him toasty warm. He's so muich happier!


----------



## Soph x

Goose’s new things arrived today!

She currently has a huge tub for his biscuits, but since the remodelling of the kitchen it now just gets in the way and is constantly being moved for us to get into different cupboards. Have now got her a large tin to put the biscuits in that can sit on the side, and a matching treat tin too which is securely locked in the cupboard so she can’t steal any 😂

Got her some new little boots as well as her previous ones were too worn, so she can continue walks in ice and snow now (she has very sensitive feet and blister easy).

Also got her a new collar and harness. Went for tactical ones this time as when she reacts in public, she is surprisingly strong for a little 16kg dog. Now have better control over her and will be getting patches for the harness which say “Do Not Touch” or along the lines of that. They came with ones that said “Best Friend” and “My Mama Says I’m Special” which are merely likely to attract people to touch her 🤦🏻‍♀️
Also likely to be better with her training for better control too.
I think they make her look like a lil police dog 🥰


----------



## Happy Paws2

Magyarmum said:


> A heavy frost and freezing cold this morning. Gwylim went out but came back in a few minutes later shivering! He's now wearing one of the little sweaters that mum knitted for him to keep him toasty warm. He's so muich happier!
> 
> View attachment 581923


He looks lovely and warm and so cute in his lovely *red* coat.


----------



## StormyThai

rona said:


> To be honest, I'd be worried about him doing himself damage. It's not like a dog just pulling. When he does go, which is far less now than he used to, he really loses it, nothing can get his attention.
> If the other dog passes quietly and calmly, he can just about hold it together but this mornings came out of the blue, both were being very verbal and pulling their owners toward the fence. I think they have similar issues as both dogs were on leads
> 
> Thank goodness I was the other side of the fence


When Thai was at his worst he would be able to pull me over in a heart beat with my mobility issues.
What worked for us is a sturdy walking belt that was attached to his harness or collar (clipped onto a standard leash...never attach a long line or long leash to a walking belt) and then a head collar (the gentle leader was the one that worked best for us) with a two handed leash (handle at both ends) so that when he kicked off I could slide my hand down the leash to the handle and then I could walk him away from what he was reacting too.

I used the walking belt so that I didn't risk dropping the leash but the handle by his head reduced how much leverage he had to throw himself around so it was easier to manage.

I don't use my walking belt anymore so if you think that it might help then feel free to message me and we can work something out


----------



## Lurcherlad

margy said:


> I feel for you @rona Zak is the same with other breeds. He's fine if they pay him no mind but any that bark or stare at him he starts to bark and sometimes lunge. He's very strong too. I try to keep him close if I spot a dog in the distance that might be trouble and have even turned around and headed away if I think he's too interested. He's quite hard to read and it's difficult for me to tell if he's just excited and wants to play or is in attack mode. I have got a harness that I bought for him in the car and it has a hoop on the front that I could use with a double clip lead putting the other clip on his collar, I did read this gives you more control as when the lead is clipped to the front it pulls them toward you if they lunge forward, but for the minute I'll persevere with his ordinary lead.


Jack was very reactive to other dogs at first … through excitement and frustration.

The way that worked with him was avoiding all dogs (as much as possible) so he was far enough removed to remain calm and be praised for that behaviour. He also learned that I had his back and didn’t need to deal with unwanted dogs … he knew I would.

After a while, he just stopped being set off by other dogs and had a small number of buddies abd didn’t react to occasional and brief interactions with strange dogs … even those without good manners (or considerate owners 🙄).

Squirrels took a bit longer … cats more so … not to lose his head over but, neither of which I could trust him with off lead.

I did find that being super vigilant and spotting any possible triggers well before he did put me on a much firmer footing (literally) and able to divert without giving him any signals there was anything to stress over anyway.

Ex racers just don’t come into contact with other breeds so it takes a while to realise they are all actually the same species 😊


----------



## Magyarmum

Happy Paws2 said:


> He looks lovely and warm and so cute in his lovely *red* coat.


Thank you! It was such a simple pattern to make and fits him beautifully. I'm going to take all his old sweaters to my local dog shelter to keep a few other dogs warm. 

Last year I bought several kilos of assorted inexpensive wool from an online shop and since then I've been knitting non stop! I made a large throw over, scarf and beanie for my granddaughter, beanies for myself and the rest of the family. Five baby blankets, and 20 baby/toddler beanies which have already or will be donated to children in Ukraine. And I've still got masses of wool left! It keeps me out of mischief! 

The other one I knitted for him.


----------



## rona

StormyThai said:


> I don't use my walking belt anymore so if you think that it might help then feel free to message me and we can work something out


Thank you for the offer, but a walking belt is probably the last thing I'd use in my present state. Damage to my back would probably finish me off.



Lurcherlad said:


> The way that worked with him was avoiding all dogs (as much as possible) so he was far enough removed to remain calm and be praised for that behaviour.


It's what I do, but these just came out of nowhere and started to kick off. You can't stop every interaction, though I'd love it if I could


----------



## margy

Lurcherlad said:


> Jack was very reactive to other dogs at first … through excitement and frustration.
> 
> The way that worked with him was avoiding all dogs (as much as possible) so he was far enough removed to remain calm and be praised for that behaviour. He also learned that I had his back and didn’t need to deal with unwanted dogs … he knew I would.
> 
> After a while, he just stopped being set off by other dogs and had a small number of buddies abd didn’t react to occasional and brief interactions with strange dogs … even those without good manners (or considerate owners 🙄).
> 
> Squirrels took a bit longer … cats more so … not to lose his head over but, neither of which I could trust him with off lead.
> 
> I did find that being super vigilant and spotting any possible triggers well before he did put me on a much firmer footing (literally) and able to divert without giving him any signals there was anything to stress over anyway.
> 
> Ex racers just don’t come into contact with other breeds so it takes a while to realise they are all actually the same species 😊


Spot on you know your hounds  he's brilliant when out with Slick. He also doesn't mind an old black labrador who lives at the bottom of our road, I stopped to speak to it's owner and he sniffed it which is the closest he's been to a different breed. Walks are certainly more interesting. I find myself checking every person who is approaching us to see if they're walking a dog or making sure there are no cats lurking! Hopefully he'll be like your Jack and improve with time.


----------



## Lurcherlad

rona said:


> Thank you for the offer, but a walking belt is probably the last thing I'd use in my present state. Damage to my back would probably finish me off.
> 
> 
> It's what I do, but these just came out of nowhere and started to kick off. You can't stop every interaction, though I'd love it if I could


I think it must be harder with a dog like Archie who has deep seated issues from his past.

Hopefully, Zak is more like Jack in that it’s probably more to do with lack of “good” socialisation and will respond well with good associations.

Either way, if only other owners could be more empathetic and helpful 🙄


----------



## Soph x

Anytime I sit or lie on the sofa, Goose always jumps up and squeezes in for a cuddle one way or another. So whilst she’s lying on the sofa I decided to do the same thing to her. I don’t think she cared much. In fact, I think she loved it.


----------



## Teddy-dog

Pixel is very cuddly too. She doesn’t care who she lies on


----------



## Soph x

Personal space does not exist in Goose’s world.


----------



## Boxer123

Well Loki has been a naughty boxer today. I had brunch booked with my friends and the 23 acres quite close together. I figured I could dress for brunch and wear my big dog walking coat to keep me dry, drop the boys off change shoes and coat and go. What could go wrong ?

The boys like to play in the ditches at the woodland drop their balls in and get them. This is fine as it’s only a little water (modelled by Sox)

One ditch was deep so I recalled them away. Which was fine until it wasn’t Loki lobbed his ball in and jumped in after it. He immediately sunk so I jumped in water above my knees in my dress. I pulled Loki out but was sinking in the mud and couldn’t get out the ditch as it was so wet. Finally crawled out drenched with ball covered in mud.


----------



## Happy Paws2

You still love him, all the same.

You should know that you can't plan anything when you have a dog.


----------



## Magyarmum

Boxer123 said:


> Well Loki has been a naughty boxer today. I had brunch booked with my friends and the 23 acres quite close together. I figured I could dress for brunch and wear my big dog walking coat to keep me dry, drop the boys off change shoes and coat and go. What could go wrong ?
> 
> The boys like to play in the ditches at the woodland drop their balls in and get them. This is fine as it’s only a little water (modelled by Sox)
> 
> One ditch was deep so I recalled them away. Which was fine until it wasn’t Loki lobbed his ball in and jumped in after it. He immediately sunk so I jumped in water above my knees in my dress. I pulled Loki out but was sinking in the mud and couldn’t get out the ditch as it was so wet. Finally crawled out drenched with ball covered in mud.
> View attachment 582001
> View attachment 582002


One of the joys of being a dog owner! 

Luckily the Schnauzers don't roam too far but tiny Chloe was a horror for running away. Many the time I've followed her through hedges, across fields and ditches trying to catch her in my "decent" clothes and ended up covered up to the eyebrows in mud!


----------



## Boxer123

Happy Paws2 said:


> You still love him, all the same.
> 
> You should know that you can't plan anything when you have a dog.


I can plan anything with a Loki ! I think he shocked himself it was so cold.


----------



## Boxer123

Magyarmum said:


> One of the joys of being a dog owner!
> 
> Luckily the Schnauzers don't roam too far but tiny Chloe was a horror for running away. Many the time I've followed her through hedges, across fields and ditches trying to catch her in my "decent" clothes and ended up covered up to the eyebrows in mud!


It’s rare I wear a dress and make up now I know why ! Sox just stood and watched zero help.


----------



## SbanR

How late were you for your brunch @Boxer123


----------



## Boxer123

SbanR said:


> How late were you for your brunch @Boxer123


I was actually on time just turned up looking like Worzel Gummidge smelling like swamp water. What can I say I love this little guy.


----------



## Teddy-dog

poor you @Boxer123 ! At least you had a story to tell at lunch


----------



## Teddy-dog

These two are bonkers I don’t know what I was worrying about 🙄


----------



## Boxer123

Teddy-dog said:


> These two are bonkers I don’t know what I was worrying about 🙄
> 
> View attachment 582006
> View attachment 582007


It’s not so bad having a sister. I see bity face is no 1 activity.


----------



## Teddy-dog

Boxer123 said:


> It’s not so bad having a sister. I see bity face is no 1 activity.


Yes bitey face is a firm favourite here!! Tbh Pixel plays bitey all body parts, legs, tails, whiskers….


----------



## Magyarmum

It's miserable weather here. Foggy and drizzling, very unpleasant!

Instead of spending their time outside and getting wet, the Schnauzer boys retired to the woodshed to search for mice or other furries that might be lurking under the logs.


----------



## Teddy-dog

Magyarmum said:


> It's miserable weather here. Foggy and drizzling, very unpleasant!
> 
> Instead of spending their time outside and getting wet, the Schnauzer boys retired to the woodshed to search for mice or other furries that might be lurking under the logs.
> 
> View attachment 582034
> 
> 
> View attachment 582035


Good boys!! It’s miserable here too!


----------



## golfchick

@Boxer123 reminds me of a time with my first dog a boxer and her favourite squeaky tennis ball which she dropped in a saltwater pool and then couldn't find. Cue both myself and fella at the time going out into the water and basically getting stuck in quicksand up to our knees and then finally giving up and struggling back out empty handed. As we were tipping our shoes out and wringing our socks out we hear her squeaking away with her ball, I swear she hid it in her pocket the whole time laughing to herself!


----------



## Boxer123

golfchick said:


> @Boxer123 reminds me of a time with my first dog a boxer and her favourite squeaky tennis ball which she dropped in a saltwater pool and then couldn't find. Cue both myself and fella at the time going out into the water and basically getting stuck in quicksand up to our knees and then finally giving up and struggling back out empty handed. As we were tipping our shoes out and wringing our socks out we hear her squeaking away with her ball, I swear she hid it in her pocket the whole time laughing to herself!


It’s so important squeaky ball is safe.


----------



## Teddy-dog

We ordered a dog not a vampire…


----------



## Happy Paws2

I was thinking.....What big teeth you have Grandma


----------



## rottiemum1

Hello all! This is actually rottiemum, member since 2011, owner of Chase. 







Got a new phone for Christmas and can't figure out my old password..￼.lol







So, belated Merry Christmas and Happy New year to everyone!







Here's a picture of Chase, begging for leftovers at the fridge.


----------



## rottiemum1

And I don't know why the spacing is all weird...lol


----------



## Magyarmum




----------



## Soph x

Bought a cheap head massager from Shein on a whim, as I’ve seen people use them and love them and get the weird reactions. Only like £1-£2 so didn’t expect much and didn’t really care.

Got delivered today and tried it on myself and it is surprisingly really relaxing!

Goose was intrigued and came to investigate what the weird spider thing was I kept putting on my head. Let her have a sniff, as with her anxiety I try let her sniff and nosey at things as much as I can (obviously as long as it’s safe for her). Put it on her head and she immediately folded and closed her eyes. Moved it to the back of her neck and she was in heaven! Just used it again on her all down her back and she is in LOVE with it! Kept doing zoomies afterwards, giving me little excited kisses that she does which I’ve always seen as her saying “thank you” (ridiculous I know) and sitting back down for more!

If I knew that a cheap head massager would relax her, would’ve bought one years go! 😂


----------



## Teddy-dog

Don’t let the cuteness fool you…..


----------



## margy

Zak is turning out to be a lovely pet. He makes us laugh every day with his funny ways. He's really curious about everything and has to be in the centre of everything going on. He's so tolerant of our grandaughter , not that she bothers him much but when her dad was stroking him the other day she flung her arm out and caught him on the nose. I was watching closely and ready to intervene but no reaction from him at all. He didn't flinch bless him. I can't believe how quickly he has adjusted to home life. We're building quite a bond. I can't wait to retire so I can spend more time with him


----------



## Teddy-dog

margy said:


> Zak is turning out to be a lovely pet. He makes us laugh every day with his funny ways. He's really curious about everything and has to be in the centre of everything going on. He's so tolerant of our grandaughter , not that she bothers him much but when her dad was stroking him the other day she flung her arm out and caught him on the nose. I was watching closely and ready to intervene but no reaction from him at all. He didn't flinch bless him. I can't believe how quickly he has adjusted to home life. We're building quite a bond. I can't wait to retire so I can spend more time with him


Aww it sounds like he has settled in really nicely and is taking everything in his stride


----------



## margy

Teddy-dog said:


> Aww it sounds like he has settled in really nicely and is taking everything in his stride


It's amazing really to go from kennel life to a pet home. It just takes patience. He would have done whatever he wanted in the kennel. No one telling him what to do. Loaded into a van took to race then back. At first he would just barge past us, now he has learned manners. He has pushed boundaries a few times but we have been consistent with what we want and now he complies. He is still reactive to other breeds that's something I'll have to work on. Hopefully in time he will be better.


----------



## Jason25

How is it possible for a dog to stay asleep and snore after you say walkies 😭

Might have to resort to plan b and open the fridge 🤣


----------



## Magyarmum

The Schnauzer boys are in disgrace!😱 I really don't know what got into the pair of them yesterday and how two innocent looking creatures could be SO norti. They're horrid little monsters

For the first time for ages the weather was good enough to make the long drive into the city where we met Gabor, took the boys for a walk and enjoyed coffee and cake in our favourite coffee shop. The first five minutes went well until Grisha decidedto poo right in the middle of the pavement. No sooner had the poo been bagged Gwylim decided he needed to poo ..... in the middle of the pavement. Blow me if both of them then decided they needed to poo again ... and again. By the time they'd finished Gabor was clutching 6 poo bags! After that progress was slow because Grisha who was walking ahead with Gabor kept stopping and refused to budge until Gwylim and I had caught up with him.

The coffee shop was crowded but we managed to find a place in the corner and next to a window. Whilst Gabor went off to order our coffee I was busy trying to untangle Grisha's lead and not looking what Gwylim was up to. The monkey had taken himself off to chat up a lady at a nearby table! Luckily she didn't mind and Gabor retrieved him and settled him under the table, where he started to bark at an off leash Somethingpoo that was running around the square. Got him settled again and spent the next half hour chatting and drinking coffee.

By the time we left the coffee shop was packed with people, Gabor went ahead with Gwylim and me with Grisha. Just as I was heading for the exit Grisha spotted a stunning Klein Spitz waiting at the counter with her owner. He was determined to say hello and tried to drag me over to her. As it definitely wasn't the place to make friends I'm afraid he got unceremoniously hauled out only to come face to face with his favourite girlfriend a beautiful Goldie. Let him have a quick "hi" and turned round to see and elderly man walking towards us with what looked like a rat with long legs on a lead. When they drew closer it turned out to be an old rather moth eaten looking Yorkie which held no interest to Sir! I then noticed for some reason Gabor was holding Gwylim in his arms. When I asked him why, he said that Gwylim had started stalking the Yorkie possibly like me thinking it was a rat, so to prevent any trouble he'd scooped him up!

We then headed back to the car park but not before encountering an off leash JRT that Grisha wanted to greet and Gwylim wanted to eat! Luckily his owner appeared and carried him off. The reat of the walk went reasonably well except the Gwylim was so hyped up he squeaked, twittered and peed his way back to the car.

And to make the day complete my parking ticket had run out and I now have to pay a £15 fine!

Don't you just love dogs?


----------



## Teddy-dog

Magyarmum said:


> The Schnauzer boys are in disgrace!😱 I really don't know what got into the pair of them yesterday and how two innocent looking creatures could be SO norti. They're horrid little monsters
> 
> For the first time for ages the weather was good enough to make the long drive into the city where we met Gabor, took the boys for a walk and enjoyed coffee and cake in our favourite coffee shop. The first five minutes went well until Grisha decidedto poo right in the middle of the pavement. No sooner had the poo been bagged Gwylim decided he needed to poo ..... in the middle of the pavement. Blow me if both of them then decided they needed to poo again ... and again. By the time they'd finished Gabor was clutching 6 poo bags! After that progress was slow because Grisha who was walking ahead with Gabor kept stopping and refused to budge until Gwylim and I had caught up with him.
> 
> The coffee shop was crowded but we managed to find a place in the corner and next to a window. Whilst Gabor went off to order our coffee I was busy trying to untangle Grisha's lead and not looking what Gwylim was up to. The monkey had taken himself off to chat up a lady at a nearby table! Luckily she didn't mind and Gabor retrieved him and settled him under the table, where he started to bark at an off leash Somethingpoo that was running around the square. Got him settled again and spent the next half hour chatting and drinking coffee.
> 
> By the time we left the coffee shop was packed with people, Gabor went ahead with Gwylim and me with Grisha. Just as I was heading for the exit Grisha spotted a stunning Klein Spitz waiting at the counter with her owner. He was determined to say hello and tried to drag me over to her. As it definitely wasn't the place to make friends I'm afraid he got unceremoniously hauled out only to come face to face with his favourite girlfriend a beautiful Goldie. Let him have a quick "hi" and turned round to see and elderly man walking towards us with what looked like a rat with long legs on a lead. When they drew closer it turned out to be an old rather moth eaten looking Yorkie which held no interest to Sir! I then noticed for some reason Gabor was holding Gwylim in his arms. When I asked him why, he said that Gwylim had started stalking the Yorkie possibly like me thinking it was a rat, so to prevent any trouble he'd scooped him up!
> 
> We then headed back to the car park but not before encountering an off leash JRT that Grisha wanted to greet and Gwylim wanted to eat! Luckily his owner appeared and carried him off. The reat of the walk went reasonably well except the Gwylim was so hyped up he squeaked, twittered and peed his way back to the car.
> 
> And to make the day complete my parking ticket had run out and I now have to pay a £15 fine!
> 
> Don't you just love dogs?


It could be worse… they could’ve had diarrhoea


----------



## Teddy-dog

I think they’re plotting something…..


----------



## Boxer123

Teddy-dog said:


> I think they’re plotting something…..
> View attachment 582191


Oh dear !


----------



## Beth78

Whisp wouldn't be happy to know I'm staying at this trio's house tonight so no one tell her.


----------



## Teddy-dog

Beth78 said:


> Whisp wouldn't be happy to know I'm staying at this trio's house tonight so no one tell her.
> View attachment 582220
> 
> View attachment 582219
> 
> View attachment 582218


What a cute bunch


----------



## rottiemum1

How is this comfortable Chase?
￼

That is his own chair now. Husband wanted a new recliner as this one has a broken spring. Were going to throw it out but Chase claimed it...lol


----------



## margy

I think this is a hound thing as Paul did it when we looked after him in the summer then noticed Zak does it. He needs these


----------



## Boxer123

This summer I must get Loki a sandpit.


----------



## Soph x

Just repainted the banister a gloss white, as it was previously a very light cream colour which didn’t look right. Looked as if it had been white and yellowed badly, wasn’t a fan. Sanded it down and put a coat of gloss white paint on top. All going well… until I saw Goose


----------



## Boxer123

Soph x said:


> Just repainted the banister a gloss white, as it was previously a very light cream colour which didn’t look right. Looked as if it had been white and yellowed badly, wasn’t a fan. Sanded it down and put a coat of gloss white paint on top. All going well… until I saw Goose
> 
> View attachment 582298


Do you have a sander ? Can you recommend?


----------



## Boxer123

Would anyone like a boxer ? Twice this week I’ve woken up to Loki sat by my bed staring at me. This normally means he needs a poop. He won’t go on either garden so this means taking him to the grass around the corner. Not ideal in my pjs in the middle of the night but but what can you do. 

Neither time he’s pooped seems to just want to go for a midnight walk. I’ve now had no sleep because it takes me ages to get back to sleep. Of course now he is asleep refusing to get up.


----------



## golfchick

My boxer used to do the same, sit next to you just staring at you not making a sound. I somehow used to have a sixth sense that she was doing it and then you'd have to run like hell to get her out but she had IBS so at least it was a justified middle of the night toilet trip!


----------



## Boxer123

golfchick said:


> My boxer used to do the same, sit next to you just staring at you not making a sound. I somehow used to have a sixth sense that she was doing it and then you'd have to run like hell to get her out but she had IBS so at least it was a justified middle of the night toilet trip!


How strange that’s exactly what Loki does I always wake up. Normally he does need a poop but lately he’s just wanted a midnight stroll


----------



## Happy Paws2

golfchick said:


> My boxer used to do the same, sit next to you just staring at you not making a sound. I somehow used to have a sixth sense that she was doing it and then you'd have to run like hell to get her out but she had IBS so at least it was a justified middle of the night toilet trip!


Dillon was the same never asked to go out, just sat and stared at us, by the time we realised he was looking us it was a quick dash to get him outside.


----------



## rottiemum1

I had a rough collie that would do that. Wake up and there he is, staring at me...lol



Thankfully he was happy to go in the garden!


----------



## Soph x

Boxer123 said:


> Do you have a sander ? Can you recommend?


We don’t have an actual sander no, sorry!
I just bought sanding pads from Screwfix and used them to take off the top layer of the old paint and smooth down where there were chips, and repainted with a gloss white.

Putting wooden slats up in the living room behind the TV, so they’ll look a bit like this:








I believe people typically use oak wood for it, however, I didn’t want to spend about £1k on it so we bought cheaper wood panels and are going to stain them a dark oak colour instead. Again, I just used a sanding pad on them to smooth them down where they were a bit rough.


----------



## margy

I went to visit Molly JRT today she's been on 6 weeks rest because of a torn cruciate ligament. I thought if I wore a dress and different coat, boots, she wouldn't think I was there to take her out. It worked she was happy to sit and let me stroke her. She's going to the vet on Wed for another xray then she may need an operation, £4000. She isn't insured, but it's not the money that is bothering her elderly owner, whose husband had a stroke and died Christmas eve, it's the nursing of Molly and lifting her around. I'm hoping her family will help, one of her daughters goes every day. If she's going to struggle I'll suggest getting in touch with the Cinnamon Trust and maybe someone could foster Molly until she's recovered. I would offer but Zak would think she's a tasty meal😋


----------



## Magyarmum

Rather than starting a separate thread I thought I'd post on here as a warning to anyone who buys the following products, available from Zooplus.

Just before Christmas I bought a 500 gram packet of Dog Snaggers Beef Scalp. I'd never bought them before. I gave Grisha a couple then went off into the kitchen to do something. When I came back into the living room I saw the carpet was covered with what looked like shards of cooked bone. On inspection I was horrified to find the pieces were hard, some had razor sharp edges or were pointed like needles. Just the thing to cause serious internal injury in a dog. Fortunately Grisha was OK.

The other item also purchased from Zooplus is Dibo Vegetable and Fruit Mix which I bought to add a little more variety to the boys home cooked food. Before I opened the packet I decided to look up the amount to add to their food. Luckily for some reason I looked up the ingredients and was astounded to find that one of them was LEEK. Surely the manufacturers should know that leek is toxic for dogs? 

One of my jobs today is to email Zooplus to complain.









Beef Scalp | zooplus.co.uk


Beef Scalp is a great long-lasting chew for your dog, made from natural beef scalp that has been gently dried to help strengthen teeth and jaw muscles.



www.zooplus.co.uk













Dibo Fruit & Vegetable Mix | zooplus.co.uk


Dibo Fruit & Vegetable Mix: Natural, grain free flake mix of nutritious vegetables and fruit. The gently dried flakes are suitable for mixing with raw diets



www.zooplus.co.uk


----------



## Sarah H

Magyarmum said:


> Rather than starting a separate thread I thought I'd post on here as a warning to anyone who buys the following products, available from Zooplus.
> 
> Just before Christmas I bought a 500 gram packet of Dog Snaggers Beef Scalp. I'd never bought them before. I gave Grisha a couple then went off into the kitchen to do something. When I came back into the living room I saw the carpet was covered with what looked like shards of cooked bone. On inspection I was horrified to find the pieces were hard, some had razor sharp edges or were pointed like needles. Just the thing to cause serious internal injury in a dog. Fortunately Grisha was OK.
> 
> The other item also purchased from Zooplus is Dibo Vegetable and Fruit Mix which I bought to add a little more variety to the boys home cooked food. Before I opened the packet I decided to look up the amount to add to their food. Luckily for some reason I looked up the ingredients and was astounded to find that one of them was LEEK. Surely the manufacturers should know that leek is toxic for dogs?
> 
> One of my jobs today is to email Zooplus to complain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beef Scalp | zooplus.co.uk
> 
> 
> Beef Scalp is a great long-lasting chew for your dog, made from natural beef scalp that has been gently dried to help strengthen teeth and jaw muscles.
> 
> 
> 
> www.zooplus.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dibo Fruit & Vegetable Mix | zooplus.co.uk
> 
> 
> Dibo Fruit & Vegetable Mix: Natural, grain free flake mix of nutritious vegetables and fruit. The gently dried flakes are suitable for mixing with raw diets
> 
> 
> 
> www.zooplus.co.uk


I looked at that fruit and veg mix once and checked the ingredients to find leek in it. Now to be fair in small quantities it's not going to cause any harm, but I don't think it should be in a product for dogs.


----------



## Magyarmum

Sarah H said:


> I looked at that fruit and veg mix once and checked the ingredients to find leek in it. Now to be fair in small quantities it's not going to cause any harm, but I don't think it should be in a product for dogs.


What worries me is that Grisha is epileptic and I'm scared that even a minute quanity could trigger off a seizure. 

And wouldn't you know after spending over an hour translating the list of details required by Zooplus Hungary and writing my reason to complain the ***** email refused to send!


----------



## catz4m8z

Alot of those dog treats/chews concern me TBH, sometimes they seem to get recalled for having the weirdest things in them!
When it comes to treats my lot mostly get sweet potato chews, raw carrots or tiny peanut butter sammiches these days.


Wondering about Heidi today....
I can hear her pattering about in the kitchen at night when we go to bed. Usually I turn the lights out and she goes into the kitchen and it sounds almost like she is having a little play....alone...in the dark...
except last night she went in there and did the same thing except she started barking. It wasnt an alarmed bark, it was her 'play with me!' bark!
Who the heck did she want to play with her?? we were all in the bedroom!😱


----------



## rottiemum1

Chase gets his treats and most chews from Millies Wolfheart, and his food. So I know whats in them. Also pizzles and the occasional ear or hoof from the local pet store so I can pick them myself.







On an exciting note, we're going to a rottie meet up on the 22nd at the secure field. Not sure how many are going yet but should be fun. Chase will enjoy getting to be off lead with other dogs! 



Yesterday morning we saw the rottie puppy over the road, he's getting big, about half Chase's size now. And he met a tricolour border collie puppy this afternoon. ￼


----------

